# Basic Guide Purchase a New System



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

*This thread is closed.*



ico said:


> This thread is closed because it has been rendered redundant.
> 
> Plus, there is no one taking care of the "outdated" first post and no one posts here.
> 
> Please post your generic queries in other stickies.



with regards,
ico.



Spoiler



So many topic on what to buy under certain price range so this bellow guide would offer a general idea on certain budget and need.

*Basic Information before buying a Desktop PC ?*

Few very important point which needs to be answered before you may think to choose the right hardware for your Desktop 


*The reason - *You are in need to ask your self a basic question as why are you buying this PC. Do you plan to play game ? or rather this PC is about entertainment like movies / Music ? or may be you need to have a system for a certain type of app, such as video processing ?
*The Budget -* Most of us dont have an unlimited budget to think of, so the system needs to come under a certain budget  so do make a budget for your self

*Variable computer Configurations*

It is not really wise to buy a PC 1st then think to run application later on. For example, if you are in need to have a PC for movies and entertainment, then you must concentrate heavily on your display. At-least a 19" Widescree HD TFT is what you should eye for as even to play full HD (1080p), one may just need AMD X2 4000 or above with cheapest onboard motherboard like M2N-MX SE along with 2 GB RAM.

But then again when you main need is heavy processing for video editing or ripping or may be data base applications, then its better to get a low cost CRT, where as invest heavily on your Core hardware as like a 45nm Core 2 Duo along with 4 GBs of system RAM !!!

*Computers are for every one*

yeah, in this post you may find full computer configuration ranging from Rs. 15000 up to as high as Rs. 60k.

So choose whats your budget and need.

*Feel free to ask*

Even though I list every time of configuration but as an unique user u may have question and doubt, therefore feel free to drop a question here mentioning your budget and need 

So let us build our PCs 

*Lets Go Low*

================================================================
*November 2010 config listing [by Jaskanwar Singh]:*

Configs taken from this thread. 

1)Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)

AMD Athlon II x2 245 @ 2.7k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.7k
Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.8k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Zebronics OEM K & M @ 0.3k
Zebronics 600VA @ 1.1k
Creative SBS A35 - 2.0 @ 0.4k

Total - 20k



2)Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4.7k
MSI 785GM E51 @ 3.6k
Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.8k
MSI HD5750 @ 7.3k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL S2009W 20" @ 6.5k
Logitech K & M combo @ 0.7k
APC 650VA @ 3k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 35.5k



3)Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)

AMD Phenom II x4 945 @ 6.8k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3.6k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech K & M combo @ 0.7k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 52k



4)Sub 50k (Entry level rig for 3D works)

AMD Phenom II 1055t @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair 3 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.4k
AMD FireGL V7600 @ 10k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech K & M combo @ 0.7k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 51.5k



5)Sub 85k (High end gaming)

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI P55 GD65 @ 6.9K
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws kit @ 4.5k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 CF @ 23k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX650W @ 6.3k
CM HAF 922 @ 6.6k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 14k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.3k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
APC 1100VA @ 4.8k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 83.6k



5)Sub 85k (3D Works)

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 14k
G.Skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Trident Kit @ 7.2k
AMD FireGL V7700 @ 12.5k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5.3k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 14k
Logitech K & M combo @ 0.7k
APC 1100VA @ 4.8k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 82.8k



6)Sub 120k (High End Gaming)

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 14k
G.Skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Trident Kit @ 7.2k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 CF @ 29K
WD 1TB Black Sata3 @ 5k
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB @ 8.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
NZXT Phantom White @ 8.4k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Altec Lansing VS2421 @ 2.3k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
APC 1100VA @ 4.8K

Total - 120.4K



7)Sub 160k (Ultra High End PC/Gaming Rig) - 

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 14k
G.skill Trident 6GB DDR3 1600 Kit @ 7.2k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 CF @ 29k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.3k
WD 1TB Black Sata3 @ 5k
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 120GB @ 16.5k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsait HX850W @ 9.8k
NZXT Phantom White @ 8.4k
DELL Ultrasharp U2410 24" @ 29k
Altec Lansing MX5021 @ 6.5k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1100VA @ 4.8k

Total - 158.9k



8)Sub "budget - whats that?" - 

Intel Core i7 980x @ 53k
Coolermaster V10 @ 7.4k
ASUS Rampage III Extreme @ 25k
Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz DDR3 6GB * 2 @ 45k
Nvidia Geforce GTX580 * 2 SLI @ 50k
Creative PCI-E Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion @ 14k
WD 1TB BLACK SATA3 * 2 @ 10k
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 120GB * 2 @ 33k
LG WH10LS30 Bluray @ 11k
Corsair AX1200 @ 17k
Lian Li Armoursuit PC-P80 @ 25k
Dell UltraSharp U2711 27" @ 45k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 23.5k
SteelSeries Xai @ 5.1k
Steel Series 7G @ 8.5k

Total - 372.5k


========================================================

*Original 2007 listing:*

Target PC within Rs. 12000/- + TAX

Buy a PC which makes sense in a budget as low as possible... This would be a PC for basic Office job, running basic office apps for accounting, printing and stuff like that !!!! It will be running Windows XP with ease !!!

AMD Sepron 3200+ / AMD Sempron LE 1150	@ Rs.	1200	/- + VAT
MSI K8MM-V / M9MM-V	@ Rs.	1600	/- + VAT
512 MB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transcend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	550	/- + VAT
80 GB SATA (WD / Segeate / SAMSUNG)	@ Rs.	1525	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local cabinet with default 450 watts SMPS	@ Rs.	1200	/- + VAT
Local Keyboard & mouse	@ Rs.	375	/- + VAT
LG 17" CRT 700E	@ Rs.	4150	/- + VAT
Any stereo speaker	@ Rs.	350	/- + VAT
Any Local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	482	/-
*Total	Rs.	13132	/-*

This one is only meant to run windows XP, now if you plan to run vista or such for little entertainment, you can add on this, like getting 1 GB RAM @ Rs. 850/- instead of 512 MB, also changing the motherboard from VIA chipset based M8MM-V to Windows Vista Compatible ASUS M2N-MX SE @ Rs. 2300/- + VAT.

*Students (upto std 12th) PC*

Target Rs. 20000/-

PC now days are becoming must for students also... Helps on their home work, also allows them to run application for learning as well as little entertainment ... This will allow them to run Windows Vista with full effect, the onboard ATi HD 3200 grfx is just good enough for some gaming too..

AMD X2 4200+	@ Rs.	2600	/- + VAT
MSI K9AGM V2 / MSI K9AGM-FD (AMD 780G)	@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
160 GB SATA-II 7200.10 (WD / SAMSUNG / Seagete)	@ Rs.	1825	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local cabinet with default 450 watts SMPS	@ Rs.	1200	/- + VAT
Microsoft / Logitech Keyboard Mouse combo	@ Rs.	650	/- + VAT
LG 17" CRT 700E (Monitor)	@ Rs.	4150	/- + VAT
Logitech / Creative 2.1 Speaker	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any Local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	811	/-
*Total	Rs.	21086	/-*

This is a really good platform to start your computer career on studies, it gives you ability to run any performance hungry applications. AMD Athlon X2 4200+ is a gr8 value for money 65nm processor where as you are getting the best available onboard graphics motherboard, the AMD 780G based. The motherboard comes with ATi HD3200 video chipset and along with 2 GB system RAM allowing Vista to run with its full glory and enabling you to play some modern games under DirectX 10 platform also 

*The Intel Counter Part*

Intel E2140 / E2160 / E2180	@ Rs.	2600	/- + VAT
XFX 630i (nvidia 7150)	@ Rs.	3450	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
160 GB SATA-II 7200.10 (WD / SAMSUNG / Seagete)	@ Rs.	1825	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local cabinet with default 450 watts SMPS	@ Rs.	1200	/- + VAT
Microsoft / Logitech Keyboard Mouse combo	@ Rs.	650	/- + VAT
LG 17" CRT 700E	@ Rs.	4150	/- + VAT
Logitech / Creative 2.1 Speaker	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any Local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	773	/-
*Total	Rs.	20098	/-*

This intel config for those who wants to stick to Intel only, where as I would vote for AMD config any day, as both processor and motherboard both are far better than this Intel Config.

Those who wants Intel motherboard also, they may opt for Intel G31 or G33 based board, like DG31PR @ Rs. 2900/- + VAT or DG33BR @ Rs. 3300/- + TAX

Do note, there will not be any overclocking with Intel boards, where as XFX 630i will allow over clock and nvidia 7150 video chipset is once again will out perform Intel X3100 any day  how ever 630i lacks dual channel support

If you have little higher budget for a entertainment PC, then simply replace the CRT display with a 19" Widescreen display, like Dell SE198WFP or View Sonic vx1945wm or LG L194WT, all retails at around Rs. 9.5k + VAT

Where as if you plan to play some games in it also as a normal gamer, then simply change the motherboard for AMD config to M2N MX SE which is Rs. 2300/- + VAT and add a graphics cards such as XFX 8600 GT GDDR-III 256 MB @ Rs. 4400/- + TAX or better ATi Readon HD 3650 at around Rs. 5500/- + VAT

*Entertainment / Movies*

Budget is upto Rs. 25000/-

Primary its aimed for those who wants a PC for entertainment, a bit of gaming, lot of movies / music, Internet surfing and stuff like that.

AMD Athlon X2 4800+	@ Rs.	3000	/- + VAT
MSI K9AGM V2 / MSI K9AGM-FD (AMD 780G)		@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
160 GB SATA-II 7200.10 (WD / Segeate / SAMSUNG)	@ Rs.	1825	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local cabinet with default 450 watts SMPS	@ Rs.	1200	/- + VAT
Local Keyboard & mouse	@ Rs.	375	/- + VAT
Dell SE198WFP or View Sonic vx1945wm or LG L194WT WideScreen HD TFT	@ Rs.	9500	/- + VAT
Creaive / Logitech 2.1	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	1030	/-
*Total	Rs.	26780	/-*

Add up to this config as you have little higher budget, like add a vista compatible TV tuner Card from Pinnacle / WinFast @ Rs. 2k + TAX

this is an awesome config along with a gr8 value for money AMD Range processor, also the AMD 780G along with its ATi HD 3200 onboard will allow vista to run with full glory and play full HD (1080p) without any problem.

If you are tight in budget and in need to fit this under Rs. 25k then just change the motherboard to AMD 690G based M2A-VM (DVI) which is Rs. 3100/- + VAT !!

-----------------The Media Center Edition---------------

Purpose, Simply entertainment movies and music and mid range gaming

*Budget*

Rs. 40k or lower for entertainment movies and music.... and higher Rs. 60k for some heavy gaming + entertainment movies and music...

Rs. 40000/- MCE

Intel Core 2 Duo	@ Rs.	7200	/- + VAT
ABiT IP35-E	@ Rs.	5200	/- + VAT
XFX 8400 GS	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
Pinnacle TV Tuner Kit for Vista	@ Rs.	1875	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
250 GB SATA-II 16MB Buffer (WD Cavire 16SE)	@ Rs.	2650	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Zebronics / iBall good looking cabinet with Zebrmonics Platinum 500 watts	@ Rs.	2500	/- + VAT
Logitech / Microsoft Combo (Keyboard + Mouse)	@ Rs.	650	/- + VAT
Dell SE198WFP or View Sonic vx1945wm or LG L194WT WideScreen HD TFT	@ Rs.	9500	/- + VAT	@ Rs.	9500	/- + VAT
Creaive / Logitech 5.1	@ Rs.	3200	/- + VAT
Any local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	1559	/-
*Total	Rs.	40534	/-*

However its bit tricky !!! As if you are more on movies / music / TV then, no point investing high amount on Intel, it would be better opting for AMD 4800 along with MSI K9AGM V2 or K9AGM-FD which would allow you to save some money to think for a 22" large screen such as Dell or LG at around Rs. 16k 

*Budget Rs. 60 - 65k for heavy performance and gaming*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 / E8500	@ Rs.	13300	/- + VAT
ASUS P5K	@ Rs.	7500	/- + VAT
XFX 9600 GT / EVGA 9600 GT	@ Rs.	10000	/- + VAT _(Note, ATi HD 4850 @ Rs. 12.5k would be much better of same budget nvidia)_
Pinnacle TV Tuner Kit for Vista	@ Rs.	1875	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
250 GB SATA-II 16MB Buffer (WD Cavire 16SE)	@ Rs.	2650	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Cooler Master 600 watts eXtreme SMPS	@ Rs.	3200	/- + VAT
A good looking Cabinet (Zerbonics / iBall)	@ Rs.	1500	/- + VAT
Logitech / Microsoft Combo (Keyboard + Mouse)	@ Rs.	650	/- + VAT
Dell / LG / View Sonic 22" TFT	@ Rs.	16000	/- + VAT
Creaive / Logitech 5.1	@ Rs.	3200	/- + VAT
Any local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	2569	/-
*Total	Rs.	66794	/-*

Note the big difference, as here in this config you are spending more money in your SMPS, reason is the performance power hungry hardware which you have. All though this config will run with Zebronics 500 watts platium, but do note, 45nms are good over clockers so as you OC your card of processor system will struggle for power and will suffer instability.

Tricky part is if thinking performance, then Q9450 is what you buy where as for gaming E8500 is what to look for 

-----------------------END--------------------

Feel free to discuss your problem and questions, I would be happy to reply !!!

I will keep this post up to date every month or so, as it needs any 

Thank you.


----------



## floyd80 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice thread mate !!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey, cheeta..
i see "2 GB DR-II 667 @ Rs. 3800" everywhere in ur thread...
Are u sure its jus 3800?? ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

Why ??

Transcend 1 GB DDR-II 667 is Rs. 1900/- + TAX, so we buy 2 x 1 GB Modules for Rs. 3800 + TAX !!!!

Kolkata Price... !!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 26, 2007)

oh.. i dont check h/w rates often... so i dint kno..!! 
i jus wanted to confirm dat b4 purchasing them.. !!
Thanks !! 
SUPER THREAD!!   *forums.armagetronad.net/images/smiles/smiley_star.gif *forums.armagetronad.net/images/smiles/smiley_star.gif *forums.armagetronad.net/images/smiles/smiley_star.gif *forums.armagetronad.net/images/smiles/smiley_star.gif *forums.armagetronad.net/images/smiles/smiley_star.gif


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

floyd80 said:
			
		

> Nice thread mate





			
				sam_1710 said:
			
		

> SUPER THREAD!!



Thanks for the comment


----------



## arun_chennai (Jul 26, 2007)

very good work yar....


----------



## Phalanx (Jul 26, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> Hey, cheeta..
> i see "2 GB DR-II 667 @ Rs. 3800" everywhere in ur thread...
> Are u sure its jus 3800?? ..


 
Brands like Transcend/Kingston cost 1700-1750 per GB in Bangalore... So u can get 2 GB for <=3500


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^^

There is 1700/- +  TAX offer available... but my vendor insists will be problem in warrenty !!!!

I believed him and stayed away from it !!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 26, 2007)

ok these links have already been posted some where in the fourm but lemme do it here

www.deltapage.com

*www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/index.htm

this abdulmastak site is good....especially the b'lore pirce list...its long


----------



## 56561 (Jul 26, 2007)

good  and useful post man . i liked it very much . anyway  as ur name is choto cheeta   that means  small sized leopard  I hope ?  so  why u posted that neo as ur avatar?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

56561 said:
			
		

> good and useful post man . i liked it very much .



Thanks for the Comment !!!





			
				56561 said:
			
		

> anyway as ur name is choto cheeta that means small sized leopard I hope ? so why u posted that neo as ur avatar?



Well when I started I used to be one Matrix FAN  and as new to the foruming and stuff those days didnt have enough knoledge on AVART and Stuff saw every one using some thing, so i used one wallpaper to cut the face out  Since then I used this to every forum / UG / Discussion board i visit  as those who know its easy to ID me 

and Cheeta, means Cheetah, cheetah and Leopard are 2 differenent CATs


----------



## troubleshooter (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats a great guide you have here. I was looking for a system for my friend and it has been of great help. Thanks man....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent effort "_Little Devil_".  
Really appreciate it.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 26, 2007)

wonderful info. its a shame it'll be outdated in less than 2 months. u'll have to redo it then. btw, how much time did the entire thing take?


----------



## darklord (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice work there, keep it up  
Good effort


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 26, 2007)

can u update it every 2 months or every 3 montsh  with prices....MAKE THIS STICKY.....then


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent thread. Deserves to be sticky.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 26, 2007)

Amazing..cool list..
Right on time for me. As I am going to upgrade.
Yes, The thread is worth a sticky...

Hmmm... So saurav bhai also started as a n00b  (But thast true for everyone. )

Long live Choto Cheeta...hehe...
Again..Great effort.


----------



## spikygv (Jul 26, 2007)

shud be made sticky.....gr8 job .plz update prices and configs as needed..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice work dude...but make sure u update all the prices regularly!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2007)

just upgrading prices wouldn't do. u'll need to redo the entire thing every couple of months


----------



## casanova (Jul 28, 2007)

Deserves to be a sticky, nice work


----------



## cynosure (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes this has to be Sticky. Or who will search this thread again and again!!


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 28, 2007)

very very nice thread. this will really help me as i very often assemble pcs for my friends.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 28, 2007)

nice thread buddy ... looking forward to upgrade my pc ... great help ...... surely voted 4 sticky


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 28, 2007)

Congratulations, this thread is now a sticky. Please keep it updated so that it is relevant always.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks all for the comments and thnks to the mods for making it a sticky !!!

But really as many said its a thread which would go through a overhaul may be in every 2/3 months

See its not possible for me alone to keep track of all the technical Development going on, so I would request all members to please post the new hardware which u feel should be included under a certain budget and views on the price  that will really help me to keep the thread upto date all the time... and which I hope will help those who will come here for suggestion of New PC or upgrade 

Thank you


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 29, 2007)

Saurav bhai, got a sticky thread for yourself  . Congrats
Keep it updated and me will also try to contribute as much as I can.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 30, 2007)

^^^

Thanks for the comment, all suggestion will be helpful...

I am planing to add 2 more catagory on the thread, _Hardware for Performance Enthusiasts_ and then _Chose one LCD_... post some view on that, specially on LCD Segment 

OK... Added some info on the Intel Dual Core and Core 2 Duo Performance Segment !!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

so does xfx650i ultra has all over clocking options ??
can i plug in a E6550 and over clock it to 3 Ghz ?? what's the max ??
and upto how much can i over clock the E6750 ??? 4 ghz ???

also my frnd is buying a( MOBO + CPU + RAM + PSU )right this week or next....what shld he go for gaming as of now we are thinking of AMD coz cheaper as budget is 15k....?? may be add a gfx card later

mean while i will upgrade in dec 2007 or jan 08 i think i will go for the next gen phenom procys !! well if they beat Core 2 and turn out cheaper that is !!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

i had read on some forum that a 6750 easily does around 3.2ghz..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

^ ok thanks !! dats like extreme only..!!

so what all mobo support DDR3 and overclocking ??  any chance that DDR3 cost might come down by jan 08 ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 30, 2007)

> also my frnd is buying a( MOBO + CPU + RAM + PSU )right this week or next....what shld he go for gaming as of now we are thinking of AMD coz cheaper as budget is 15k....?? may be add a gfx card later




well intel may not come in that budget, though,

I can suggest,

E2140 (New Pentium Dula Core) Rs. 3400/- + TAX
ASUS P5B-VM (Intel X3000 GMA) Rs. 7000/- + TAX
2GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 3800/- + TAX
In Kolkata a modarate brnd SMPS of ColorSit 500 watts would be Rs. 1500/- + TAX

TAX @ 4% total Rs. 16328/-

So I think AMD would be a good option...

AMD X2 3600+ @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
ASUS M2A-VM @ Rs. 3600/- + TAX (AMD 690G / ATi x1250)
2 GB DDR-II @ 3800/- + TAX
ColorSit 500 watts Rs. 1500/- + TAX

Rs. 12064/- Incl TAX



would be a good config just later on add one Grfx card, or as u have a 15k budget u may go for AMD X2 4200+ Procy @ Rs. 3400 + TAX or buy some extra RAM as onboard x1250 ATI will allow u to share up to 1GB RAM for the VGA


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

heyy 1 of those ASUS M2A mobo is nforce and geforce 610 and it costs 3.6k in b'lore so why go for Via chipset instead go for nvidia !!
thanks for ur suggestions........as now i can be sure that the config that we were thinking is alright according to an MVP and experienced user !!
we will actually use AMD 5200 or AMD 5400 !!  coz that prize is ok !

only prob being gfx card.....so way out is collect money now and get 1 later....
i will try to convince him forget gaming !! and foucs on other stuff like foruming gyming girls studing researching hacking etc etc !!
his psu got busted last week....he is been offline since then...so must get a new psu instead he plans to get a new cpu all together
thanks a lot

hey its actaully m2n !!
*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1169&l1=3&l2=101&l3=0
sorry made a mistake


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 30, 2007)

[quote=""aks_win]heyy 1 of those AMD M2A mobo is nforce and geforce 610 and it costs 3.6k in b'lore so why go for Via chipset instead go for nvidia !![/quote]

What ??

M2A-VM is AMD690 Chipset !!!! Neither nvidia or VIA is coming in to picture, what are u trying topoint my friend ??

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1568&l1=3&l2=101&l3=496


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG Choto Cheeta wat a wonderfully posted thread


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

ok what do say ??
which is better coz price wise both are same !!

the asus mobo nforce m2n with geforce onboard or amd chipset one with ATI onboard ??


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

the amd 690g is better than the nforce 430+ geforce6150se...
just one drwback that 690g supports only shader model 2.0 while 6150se suppoorts sm3.0..


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 30, 2007)

a rocking thread.........deserved to be sticky.

well,i hv an upgrade in mind...my budget is 25k.

need a decent cpu + mobo + g.card + 2GB RAM + 250GB SATA2 HDD + at least 500W true PSU + Cabinet

wat wud be the ideal config.

plz mention both amd nd intel.

elaborate abt psu also.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

@sabret00the

Thnx bobby for the comment, yaar, u have good contact in supreem naa ?? i think they are the dealer of View Soniq in Kolkata so, pls post some Price of View Soniq LCDs naa .. from 15" to 22:  if possible offcourse 



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> only prob being gfx card.....so way out is collect money now and get 1 later....
> i will try to convince him forget gaming !! and foucs on other stuff like foruming gyming girls studing researching hacking etc etc !!



Well see, M2A-VM with AMD690G is one of the best for AMD platfor out there, its cheap doesnt mean its a bad board... onboard ATi x1250 is good enough to run any preset game in low settings 

So He will be able to play any game with that On board GRFX, just make sure u are getting 2 GB RAM... as u can share upto 1 GB though I thing 256MB will be enough 

Regarding procy, I would say its either the New 5200+ with 2MB L2 or stick with 4200+ save some money there !!! as for gaming i feel the 4200+ is good enough... and 5200+ comes with 2mb l2 so if u can buy that it would be better !!!

@mukherjee

Thnx for the comment 



			
				mukherjee said:
			
		

> well,i hv an upgrade in mind...my budget is 25k.
> 
> need a decent cpu + mobo + g.card + 2GB RAM + 250GB SATA2 HDD + at least 500W true PSU + Cabinet



What will be the use of the pc ??


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2007)

Good post saurav, thanks for getting my attention to it.

Here's my opinions,
for a budget gaming PC@25k
Replace E4400 with an E4300, it costa 1k less.
Use cheapest c2D board and add a graphics card to it.

let's see,

E4300 @ 4100k
P5B-MX wi/fi - 3600/-
2Gb ram - 3800/-
Liteon DVD RW - 1500
Zeb 8500GT - 4400
160Gb - 1600
Cab + SMPS - 2500
17" CRT - 4400
Creative 370 - 1100
KB + Mouse - 800
UPS APC - 2000/-

Total 29800/-

with a DX10 graphic card, this should perform reasonable in games, wifi can be useful for those who have the facility, or u can save another 500 bucks by choosing a non-wifi board.


Also replace any 6320's and 6420's u have used in the configurations above, by 6550's and 6750's, same price, much better.

The new processors are G0 stepping guys, they run much cooler than the older 1066Mhz B2 steppings, and overclock much better. They are cheaper too!!!
so get E6550 and E6750's. Here is a useful quote of my post in another thread....


			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> Hey the G0 steppings are much better, they clock higher than the Older B2 steppings, i.e. the older E6600's etc... (they are B2) They also run cooler.
> 
> *Help~Is~Here *is also well confused on the steppings of older processors, and I will suggest him to stop making incorrect comments, *There is no E6600 B3 stepping...lol*
> 
> ...



As far as ram is concerned, n my opinion, a rated DDR2 800 from transcend should be preferable over a DDR2 667 from OCZ/Corsair etc..
Though, while getting ram, u should be concerned over what chip is being used in the ram modules.  ProMOS, Elpida, Micron, Hynix are the major chip makers, and have their range of chips, the Microns are the best, namely Micron D9GKX, followed by Micron D9GMH, I'm not well informed on the performance of the Micron D9GCT but it is lower than that of the other two, microns can take high voltages, and overclock very well.  High end ram modules also use Elpida and ProMOS chips (DDR2 -800 modules), but these don't overclock very will, and will die if too much voltage is given. A micron D9GMH on a good PCB is what a constrained enthusiast should be looking at, if no money issues, get a D9GKX based ram.  Good 2x2Gb ram is still ridiculously expensice, dunno why though.

As far as motherboards are concerned, Saurav u might wanna change a few motherboard selections in ur configurations, integrated solutions for some reason are really pathetic, and try to couple a cheap gfx card in the machine somehow, also, for the overclocking fans, u might wanna replace the P965 based boards with P35 based boards, they give a better clock-to-clock performance, and overclock better too, I guess they are available now in india, and prices are now reasonable.

I am too lazy to rework those configurations, and I'm also sure u can do it better than me, so I guess we can hope to see minor improvements here n there. Thanks again for the great post.


EDIT: seems the P35 based Biostar TP35D2-A7 is available for around 6.5k-7k, pls confirm people. Otherwise P35 boards still seem expensive, and P965 is a good option.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> So He will be able to play any game with that On board GRFX, just make sure u are getting 2 GB RAM... as u can share upto 1 GB though I thing 256MB will be enough


AMD 690G doesn't support shared memory upto 1 GB I guess


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lcd-tft monitors buying reference*

*Basically there are two types of lcd monitors:*
*6+2 bit (with dithering)      TN panels i.e. these are native 6 bit panels. *
*Native 8 bit S-IPS      or S-PVA panels*
 *As it suggests TN panels suffer a lot as far as color reproduction is concerned but they have good response times and are suitable for gaming. Their size is anything from 15”-22”.viewing angles 160-160 degrees.*

*Native 8 bit panels are best known for color accuracy. But as they are expensive to manufacture they are mostly limited to 20” and above size and hence tagged as premium panels’. These are best for movies. Viewing angles 178-178 degrees.*

*Inputs: DVI-D & analog vga are most common inputs ; component, composite , s-video inputs are found in addition to  DVI-D & vga in premium 8 bit panels.*

*Among all of them DVI-D produces sharpest images with best details as its digital so never miss it out  . DVI-D or HDMI can only have HDCP capability.*

*HDCP has screwed out everything. Hdcp enabled monitor can only play protected hd content in high definition resolution. For hd on  pc u need a hdcp enabled gpu or else u can hook a standalone hd player via hdmi to dvi-d cable directly to dvi-d with hdcp enabled input of lcd monitor.*

*Many people have misconception that DVI-D means hdcp capability but this is not true . DVI-D CAN BE OR CANNOT BE HDCP ENABLED. So  specifically look for DVI-D with HDCP enabled if watching protected HD content is your aim in near future.*



*For more reading & monitor specifications refer:*



*www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles...chnologies.htm

*www.tftcentral.co.uk/specs.htm

www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2007)

@Vivek Babu. A request Can you please create a new thread for Buying Reference of LCD/HD ? That way we can keep the discussion seperate. 
Thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

@charangk

I have invited vivekbabbudelhi and guys like Kniwor to this thread via PM to comment on the LCD/ RAMs / High end systems, as I will update my 1st page with his comment...

What it does it it help all new buyers to get all reqources from one thread, the main purpose of this thread is to sum up all those never ending posts about new config and new computer 

@gx_saurav

Well It does, even I gave given the link also, please refer here once agian  



			
				M2A-VM Specifications said:
			
		

> Integrated ATI Radeon X1250-based graphics
> Maximum shared memory of 1024 MB
> Supports DVI-D with max. resolution 2560x1600 (@ 60Hz)
> (It may not display 1080p smoothly when playing HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc due to current version player limit)
> ...



*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1568&l1=3&l2=101&l3=496&l4=0

@vivekbabbudelhi

Some model number with Price will really help 

15" Segment (Lowest and Best and best in terms of Vaule for Money)
17" Segment (Lowest and Best and best in terms of Vaule for Money)
19" Segment (Lowest and Best and best in terms of Vaule for Money)
19" Segment Wide Screen (Lowest and Best and best in terms of Vaule for Money)
22" Segment (Lowest and Best and best in terms of Vaule for Money)

and really thnx for the inputs...



@Kniwor

Thnx a ton for the inputs... 



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> for the overclocking fans, u might wanna replace the P965 based boards with P35 based boards, they give a better clock-to-clock performance, and overclock better too, I guess they are available now in india, and prices are now reasonable.



Even I want to give those, but I am unable to digg up prices from Local Market !!! I would be really glad if you can post model by model prices from either ur local market or from quoteing the Sources





			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> As far as motherboards are concerned, Saurav u might wanna change a few motherboard selections in ur configurations, integrated solutions for some reason are really pathetic



Suggest me some option with price quote !!! like suppose when asking some one to Buy P5B-VM for 7k... we can input XFX 650i Ultra for 5k, but 6200 LE for 2k is really not perforimg upto GMA X3000, so from Local market price point a view do suggest some Card under that 2k price range which can performe better than P5B-VM 

and any other board u want me to replace ???


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Suggest me some option with price quote !!! like suppose when asking some one to Buy P5B-VM for 7k... we can input XFX 650i Ultra for 5k, but 6200 LE for 2k is really not perforimg upto GMA X3000, so from Local market price point a view do suggest some Card under that 2k price range which can performe better than P5B-VM
> 
> and any other board u want me to replace ???



hmm... u have a point here, but why dont we try a graphics card on a cheap C2D microATX board, clock to clock the board will perform bit slower, but the graphics will be good, for example

what say be replace P5B-VM - 7k with
cheap 946 board - 3-3.5k
Zeb 8500GT - 4400/- (or a cheaper gfx card maybe)

We loose features that's right, in the end it boils down to personal preference, but I'd rather have the 8500GT by my side. In any case i dont suppose OC'ing is a good idea at this budget.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> We loose features that's right, in the end it boils down to personal preference, but I'd rather have the 8500GT by my side. In any case i dont suppose OC'ing is a good idea at this budget.



Quite true, in that case tell me G33 based intel ones, I was told in local Kolkata market those will be priced belloe DG965RY !!!! if no OCing for sure, then how about those options ??

How about option of 8400 ?? to cut down farther with 3k based P5B MX ones ?? and speaking for Budget Intel, those Dual Core E2140 aint bad !! ??


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I have invited vivekbabbudelhi and guys like Kniwor to this thread via PM to comment on the LCD/ RAMs / High end systems, as I will update my 1st page with his comment...
> 
> What it does it it help all new buyers to get all reqources from one thread, the main purpose of this thread is to sum up all those never ending posts about new config and new computer



Oops  I didnt know about your plans  , no problem then  Five stars give to this thread


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

^^^^

Thnx for the Starts 

and make no miss-take all (including u) are invited to post the suggetions and Views !!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

common choto every 1 has unique needs....u will hv to suggest them accordingly in this thread !!! that would be better !!
i mean with some modifications to the standard ones put up in the 1st page !!


those links man arrange them properly !! all of them at the bottom of POST 1 !!

also those price links make Little Large and colourful Text and mention the links
this will make it more presentable !!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I also want suggessions on HTPC ( Home Theater PC ) . Please include this also in the list. It should have a good processor and GFX card should produce good output in both CRT TV and LCD TV's , Basically these kind of PC's will be having wireless KB/Mouse.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

> common choto every 1 has unique needs....



Certainly they have, thats why title says Basic Guide...



> u will hv to suggest them accordingly in this thread !!! that would be better !!



Its not about me Suggesting, even ome one when asks question here, all (including u) are welcome and expected to post ur comment on that question....



> i mean with some modifications to the standard ones put up in the 1st page !!



Didnt get the point, options are already sugggested, and as i said its a basic guide so when one need to make changes is expected to post that question here 



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> Yes I also want suggessions on HTPC ( Home Theater PC ) . Please include this also in the list. It should have a good processor and GFX card should produce good output in both CRT TV and LCD TV's , Basically these kind of PC's will be having wireless KB/Mouse.



Missed that !!! Thnx for reminding... will build up one config tonight !!!


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Quite true, in that case tell me G33 based intel ones, I was told in local Kolkata market those will be priced belloe DG965RY !!!! if no OCing for sure, then how about those options ??
> 
> How about option of 8400 ?? to cut down farther with 3k based P5B MX ones ?? and speaking for Budget Intel, those Dual Core E2140 aint bad !! ??



That would be even better actually.... I guess u should include a config like that.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @mukherjee
> 
> Thnx for the comment
> 
> ...




well,of course..GAMING


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 31, 2007)

i have asus a8v mx mobo amd 64 3000 venice
Memory spec:
- Support for the dual-channel DDR266/333/400 MHz memory, 
- Two 184-pin DDR DIMM memory modules.
- Maximum memory capacity 2 GB.

now i want to know the diff bw DDR and DDR2 

will there be prob if upgrading my memory with DDR2 ram ...

what are the options that i hav


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> will there be prob if upgrading my memory with DDR2 ram ...



Not much Only One  RAM will be damaganed and system wont workd 

anyway sorry for the joke, more seriuslly,

No ur Motherboard comes with 184pin DDR Connector for RAM modules of DDR 266/333/400, where as DDR-II rams need 240pin connectors with motherboard supporting DDR-II 533/667/800 ...

So in ur case DDR-II Rams wont fit in hense will not work...



> now i want to know the diff bw DDR and DDR2



Googling DDR-II vs DDR will give better results,

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ddr2.html

*www.overclockercafe.com/Articles/DDR_vs_DDR2/index.htm

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ddr2-ddr.html





> what are the options that i hav



but 1st u need to tell us ur problem 

@Mr. Mukherjee

*Intel Option*

Pentium Dual Core E2140 @ 3400/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra @ 5000/- + TAX
2GB DDR-II 667MHz @ 3800/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II WD 16mb Buffer @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT @ Rs. 6800/- + TAX
Cabby + ColorSit 500 SMPS @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX

Total Rs. 24856 incl 4 % VAT 


*AMD Option*

AMD X2 4400+ @ 4000/- + TAX
ASUS M2A-VM @ 3800/- + TAX
2GB DDR-II 667MHz @ 3800/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II WD 16mb Buffer @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT @ Rs. 6800/- + TAX
Cabby + ColorSit 500 SMPS @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX

Total Rs. 24232/- incl 4 % TAX

Prices will varry here and there !!! u just have to bargain a little, if u see still u can fit things in, no harm getting a 4200 or 3800 !!!! just make sure they are the new 1MB L2 based procys


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 31, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> i have asus a8v mx mobo amd 64 3000 venice
> Memory spec:
> - Support for the dual-channel DDR266/333/400 MHz memory,
> - Two 184-pin DDR DIMM memory modules.
> ...



As Chota Cheeta already mentioned but if u wanna use the DDR 2 RAM then u have to buy
1. DDR 2 RAM
2.A new motherboard.
3. A new processor.

So the idea is either change ur entire config or stick with the old DDR RAM/s & add another slot of the identical size of ur RAM OR wait for the right time to upgrade.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Mr. Mukherjee
> 
> *Intel Option*
> 
> ...





No thanks...no AMD...am INTEL

sticking wid e4400.(ne other options?)

hdd=250Gb seagate 7200.10 SATA 2..16mb and all

psu coolermaster extreme power 500W+Zeb antibiotics--->nice?

now tell people....shud i go for 2x512MB DDR2 800 Mhz RAM or 2x1GB DDR2 667 Mhz RAM? wat will be the price/performance difference?i intend to use dualchannel setup.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

^^^

List the full config by Price which u have in mind please  with E4400 

and i would vote for single one GB 800MHz module (if price is not permiting 2x1) now as when u have chance add another 800 MHz


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

hey choto cheeta can u create a thread about C2D overclocking ?? in there tell about how to over clock it !! and to what levels each C2D can be safely overclocked and what RAM to use and its effects on GPU and also most importantly cooling it and its stability and stuff to use to cool it @ our homes coz we wont have all stuff that pro ppl have....well if u hv time and can do this then plzz do it

1 last question what about the warranty does it really matter coz my i hv never had problems with my intel CPU till date...so that means No need of warranty right ?? coz nothing will happen to CPU ?? right ??

but i dont really understand how will intel get to know if we over clock our C2D ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

OK... Guys please take a Look that this bellow config as I am going add this to the main page...



SO please post ur views and suggestion on the Config...

________________________Start__________________________________

*Media Center PCs*

Purpose, Simply entertainment movies and music and some gaming

*Budget*

Well there can be 2 catagories only Higher Midrage of Rs. 35k to 45k and High range of more than 55 or even more than that....

I am going to suggst some options and then will present one config as Mid range and one as High range...

*Processors*

Well the PC will be playing some ultra High defination content... But still i guess any X2 or C2D or new Dual Cores will be enough to play those !!!!

AMD X2 3600+
AMD X2 4400+
AMD X2 4800+

Intel Dual Core E2140
Intel Dual Core E2160

Core 2 Duos (Any i suppose) E4300 up to the highest of them all, but as user *Kniwor* suggests dont buy 1066 FSB models and for new ones press on buying G0 Stepping ones...

*Motherboards*

This is quite tricky, as those who plans to run on board will have any few options, I think only boards which can play ultra High definations would be AMD690G based or new X3100 ones... but those who wants to go for grfx card can get any 8xxx ones of Nvidia which will be able to play without any issue 

AMD

ASUS M2A-VM (AMD 690G / ATi x1250 / DVI out / Onboard 1 GB Share) < This one can run on board quite fine
MSI K9AGM2 (AMD 690v)
MSI / ASUS / Biostar Nvidia 6150 based boards
Combo Pack which comes with VIA Based boards and AMD 3600+ Procys

Intel

Please refer bellow (Right now its in the 1st page)

*RAMs*

Ones again refer to Kinwors posts for the RAM details.

Transcend or Kingstone DDR-II 667 Rs. 1900/- + TAX each Module
Transcend or Kingstone DDR-II 800 Rs. 2600/- + TAX each Module

*HDDs*

In this segment people are expected to store tons of Videos and Music on the PC, Bigger is better

160 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 2000/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX (16mb buffer) WD
320 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 3400/- + TAX (16mb buffer) WD

*Grfx Card*

Not a very highfy is needed though those who wants to run vista with DX10, for them its 8xxx ones 

XFX / Zebronics 8400 Not sure yet !!!
XFX / Zebronics 8500 Zebronics is at Rs. 4400/- + TAX for the 256MB model
XFX / Zebronics 8600 XFX is at Rs. 6800/- + TAX for the 256MB model
XFX / Zebronics 8800 XFX one is at Rs. 13700/- + TAX for the 256MB model

*TV Tuner Card*

Cheap Local Brand like Frontech or Techcom sales around ar Rs. 650 to 850/-
Pinnacle FM+TV Tuner Supporting WinVista and WinXP + MCE is Rs. 2100/- + TAX

All comes with Remote control...

*Cabby*

As it would be one show off PC, so i guess *www.zebronics.net/cabinets.asp or iBall cabbys can be think off...

But personally I like those local made Large Cabbis and they save a lot of money too  u can get one well ventilated large Cabbi for Rs. 1200 to 1800 MAX 

*PSU*

I would say in Kolkata brand like ColorSit, 450watts or 500 watts would be enough, find one like that one in ur places !!! as for Mid range Cooler Master 600 watts is at Rs. 3500/- Kolkata...

*Display*

This is the main part of the PC u are buying, try to spend as much possible here, i would say even go for GB RAM to buy a good display...

I would only list LCDs as they are the future now in big screens... allways opt for DVI out ones

View Sonic VG1930WM 19" Wide Screen Rs. 11900/- + TAX
Dell 22" E228wfp Rs. 19000/- + TAX

Peope I am open for suggestion here, not so good on LCDs so please suggest some 17" models and some more budget 22"

*Speaker*

5.1 would be minimum, any Onboard sound will allow High Defination 5.1

Creative 5.1 Inspire @ Rs. 3600/- + TAX

Once agian guyss please suggest some 7.1 options under 7k and more 

*Keyboard Mouse*

My Personal fav Keyboard TVS Gold @ Rs. 1000/- + TAX (not multimedia)

Now there as Logitech and Microsoft Combo options out there  Wireless and non-wireless go for one which u can afford....

*Full Config I would suggest*

X2 4400+ @ Rs. 4000
ASUS M2A-VM @ Rs. 3800
2GB DDR-II 667MHz @ Rs. 3800
250 GB SATA-II WD 16mb Buffer @ Rs. 2700
DVD RW @ Rs. 1500
Pinnacle TV Tuner Card @ Rs. 2100/- + TAX
Cabby + ColorSit 500 SMPS @ Rs. 2200
22" Dell @ Rs. 19000
Creative 5.1 @ Rs. 3600
Microsoft Combo @ Rs. 750

*Total Rs. 45188 incl 4% TAX* stay onboard now add one GRfx Card later on 

_________________________END_______________________________

Waiting for ur views 



> 1 last question what about the warranty does it really matter coz my i hv never had problems with my intel CPU till date...so that means No need of warranty right ?? coz nothing will happen to CPU ?? right ??



Well really dont mind, but i find it ulta  I am every now and then sending CPUs / Mobos / HDDs / RAM allmost every thing for warrenty from our cafe !!!!

they do break but thats the fun u can relax for 3 yrs unless u hardwarelly break some thing... like Overclocking and Burning the CPU or Mobo or RAM will mean no warrenty at all 



> hey choto cheeta can u create a thread about C2D overclocking ?? in there tell about how to over clock it !!



Well even I am getting quite a few Pms to refer to the Cooler threads that I should write step by step info, but guys, I am not a pro overclocker for sure.. !!  I have still lot to learn, but yes, I would love to share what ever little I know about the Stuff


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2007)

@Saurav thanks for putting up the Media center configuration. But I have something else in my mind. I would like to know about Very small cabinet like the one below.
*img406.imageshack.us/img406/6582/htpcxcubecasewe4.th.jpg

Also did you forget to include a *TV Tuner card*? Media center doesnot enable one to watch TV??? can that be imagined? 

I have a settop box so will many others who are willing to build a HTPC. To enable Settop box to work with Windows mediacenter PC or Vista we require that the Tuner card to have a inbuilt IR blaster.

More info about Setting up settop box with windows here and here

As we see this requires a very compact case so the mother board should not be a full ATX, one 16X Pci-E for graphics card , maybe two/three slots of PCI , one will be for the Tuner and maybe a second one if required for setting up Dual Tuner configuration , the third can be left for modem or other card. 

I think you got my point .

Thanks
Charan


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

> Also did you forget to include a TV Tuner card? Media center doesnot enable one to watch TV??? can that be imagined?



hell yeah  I forgot the main thing !!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> List the full config by Price which u have in mind please  with E4400
> 
> and i would vote for single one GB 800MHz module (if price is not permiting 2x1) now as when u have chance add another 800 MHz




okk....here we go

C2D E4400......................5.2k+tax
XFX 650i ultra..................5k+tax
XFX 8600GT 256mb...........6.5k+tax
2*1GB DDR2667/2*512MB DDR2 800(?)........3.9k/????.......(need advice!!!):O
Seagate 250GB SATA2 7200.10.....3k+tax
Coolermaster Extreme Power 500W PSU.......3.5k+tax
Zebronics Antibiotics cabinet..........2k+tax

total=29.1+tax

Comments plz..........


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 1, 2007)

saurav u do realize that to keep the thread useful u will have to update it every 1 month atleast, maybe more frequently....


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Aug 1, 2007)

gr8 job

after reading this, upgrading comes in mind...


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 1, 2007)

well Choto,how about posting a really high end config for hardcore gamers and hardware enthisiasts?
you have done a gr8 job putting up this thread.i am gonna use one of ur configs to assemble my next PC,thts for sure.
was really busy so unable to post sooner.sorry for tht,really awsome work,keep it up.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 1, 2007)

for a htpc my suggestions:

1. speakers  creative inspire 5.1 t6060 rs 4400/-
2. addon soundcard ....yeah onboard 7.1 hd is toooo much crappy
    audigy value 7.1 rs 1400/- would rock , i bet
3. tv tuner 
 leadtek winfast tv 2000  xp global 10 bit conexant  chipset is unbeatable at rs 2500/-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63390

4. monitor : 24" dell ultrasharp its a 8 bit s-pva with full 1080p over dvi-d & 1080i over component @ 40k much better than 26"  crappy lcd tv's

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/2407wfp-hc?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd



 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63390



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I need your advice regarding TFT monitors .
> My friend is buying a new pc . Which TFT monitor should he go for ? His needs include gaming and movie watching . He will onboard for 2 years and then upgrade to a g-card. so will amd prove to be better or will intel be the choice . If amd , which chipset ( 690G or nForce ?).On which onboard would the TFT work best ? His budget for the TFT is limited to 10-12k .
> plz advice
> thanks


my suggestion : amd 690g (asus m2a-vm)

for tft @12k only a tn panel is possible, look for a dvi-d hdcp enabled  & try to expand budget upto 14k
perhaps samsung 940BW if u can find it or look for dell 19" they are superb

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/19lcd?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## sid_sh85 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok guys...after much sniffing around dis post i went 2 my dealer n he quoted the following....


AMD Combo- 4200+ with 1)Asus M2AVM = Rs.7800
                                  2) Asus M2NMX-SE = Rs.7600


Intel Combo- C2D 1.8\1066mhz with 1) Intel original 965 board = Rs.11000
                                                 2) MSI 945 Board = Rs.8700

So,
Amongst these wich one shud i go for considering tht i wud also b adding a 8600gt grpx card alongwith 512*2 ddr2 ram to the config......
Or u can also suggest better deals or cut-down in the above....
Also, wud the above upgradations show a significant difference above my sys???.....THANX


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> saurav u do realize that to keep the thread useful u will have to update it every 1 month atleast, maybe more frequently....



Yaar, cant i expected little help from u guys to keep the thread upto date...

as i said already not possible for one to gather all information and know about every stuff... so if u guy please post some updates and new stuff with street price of India (ur City) it will be very helpfull for me to keep the 1st page upto date with new configs and best prices !!!!

its hard for 1 guy for sure, simply not possible, but when we all post a little every month, do u think the thread would be outdated ever ??

that was the main idea of the thread, every one contributing a little..  and to sum up all those never ending post about new config needed, to get those under one roof !!!!

anyway, got some pretty intersting prices from KOlkata Market today... so can make one Budget Intel system !!!!

*Budget Intel Sulution....*

(All without bargaining, so expect cheaper when u actaully buy as then u get the chance to bargain...)

Intel Dual Core E2140 @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX

Foxconn 865G @ Rs. 1800/- + TAX
ASUS / MSI 945 Based Rs. 2350/- + TAX
ASUS P5B-MX (946) Rs. 2800/- + TAX
Intel DG33BU (G33 based GMA X3100) Rs. 5200/- + TAX (TL may be cheaper at Rs. 4800/- but not in market yet)

Grfx Card (If needed) XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX

So, I guess one Budget Intel Sulution would look like this,

E2140 @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX
ASUS P5B-MX @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 3800/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 2000/- + TAX
Cabby + SMPS (ColorSit) @ Rs. 2000/- + TAX
17" CRT @ Rs. 4300/- + TAX
Keyboard Mouse (Microsoft) @ Rs. 750/- + TAX
Creative 2.1 @ Rs. 1100/- + TAX

TAX @ 4% 890
*Total 23140*

Ur views guyess ?? i feel its a budget gaming system !!! though one may can allways opt for Intel DG33BU

OK... Updated the Media Center PC Configs to 1st page, thnx for Vivek for the LCD Suggestions  Kinwor for the Suggestion of 8400 + Cheap Mobo rather Intel Sulutions... 

Guys, please post some details of the 15" and 17" and 19" LCD segment 



			
				BULZZI said:
			
		

> well Choto,how about posting a really high end config for hardcore gamers and hardware enthisiasts?



the last part do give u an idea about that... but really hard to compile a highest end config  if u need one then I would say How about Alienware or MAC Pro ???



and thnx for the comment


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 1, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta

i think leadtek winfast tv 2000xp global is also a good buy . it does not produces any sort of noise or bands whatsoever thanks to its 10bit decoder. 10bit conexant solutions  >>>>> better than philips 9bit .
philips 9 bit decoder has banding problems.

leadtek winfast tv 2000xp also has powerdvd 5,6,7 support for dvd playback through its remote.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2007)

^^ is that card Vista certified? and also does it have a IR Blaster?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 1, 2007)

one thing must be added FOR MEDIA CENTER PC

amd 690G & nvidia 7050 are hdcp enabled whereas nvidia 6150/6100 are NOT hdcp enabled.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

@vivekbabbudelhi

Can u please give me the exact product link of that card  and Rs. 2500/- + TAX in India Right ??


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 1, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
once again i would say dear u have done a great job

i have compro videomate tv gold plus 2 (9bit philips saa7134hl),leadtek winfast tv 2000xp global(10bit conexant cx23883-39) ,techcom ssd722plus 
and i can say winfast 2000xp global due to its 10bit decoder is unmatchable regarding picture quality ,picture quality is as close as a 29" crt tv with 3d combo filter...believe me 

price of leadtek winfast tv 2000xp global is rs 2400 + rs 96 tax= rs 2496 n.p newdelhi on 14 july 2007

*www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=169


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 1, 2007)

the last part do give u an idea about that... but really hard to compile a highest end config  if u need one then I would say How about Alienware or MAC Pro ???



and thnx for the comment [/quote]

after getting my new Q6700 and Corsair Dominator ,i dont think i ll be needing a high end system nymore


----------



## kushank (Aug 1, 2007)

can anyone suggest between the following 2 cpus:
C2D E6850
C2Quad Q6600

and based on the above 2 , which mobo should i go in for... stick to 1066fsb or 1333fsb?

price umm... not really matters that much, but has to be reasonable.. also am gettin the stuff from US from a friend.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

I would vote for the FSB 1333.... if i am an overclocking fan then E6850 would be my choise 



> also am gettin the stuff from US from a friend.



Getting a Core 2 System means Overclocking  so, its wise to keep the Warrenty option open  so, from US means no Local Indian Warrrenty !! 

So, wait for other guys to reply


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2007)

i think u shd rather get a 6750... cos u can oc it to the levels of a 6850 easily.... also it wd be moe vfm..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Q 6600!! because if u are a multiple user or do multiple tasks simultaneously then Q6600 is your choice.
The Q6600 is a better choice because u are getting double cores for the same price. There's hardly a performance difference(Mostly) but when it comes to multi tasking the Q6600 takes all away.
Its like choosing between Single core and Dual-Core.
My personal opinion is go for Q6600 where its L2 Cache is double as compared to E6850.


----------



## shyamno (Aug 2, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *Mid Range Performance Upgrade*
> 
> Budget 25k to 30k...
> 
> ...



guys.....can anyone ..please modify some items with....correct prices such that..the system gets ..bundled in and around 34K (my budget)

I don't want any graphics card..so pls suggest me a good mobo with onboard graphics.

Also adjust the price for a better proce..also I don't want to go for 5.1 ..a simple 2.1 is just more than enough...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *XFX / Zebronics 8800 XFX one is at Rs. 13700/- + TAX for the 256MB model*



Dear friend i think u should check that again because no 8800 is of 256MB, the 8800 series starts from 320 MB - 768 MB.
The above one must be 8600 GTS.
Please check it again.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dear friend i think u should check that again because no 8800 is of 256MB, the 8800 series starts from 320 MB - 768 MB.
> The above one must be 8600 GTS.
> Please check it again.
> Thanks in Advance!



THnx for pointing that out, no it is 8800 but yes 320 MB !!! quoted from Saboo Computers Kolkata Chandi 

@shyamno

can u please tell us ur need ?? and u are one *have to buy Intel* FAN ?? so i mean u would need to go with intel ?? or AMD would be fine for u ?? !!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> THnx for pointing that out, no it is 8800 but yes 320 MB !!! quoted from Saboo Computers Kolkata Chandi


   Man why didn't they put New Delhi and Kolkata togather because the card is really Cheap bro!!!
U won't find this card for this much price, here if u ask Nehru Place guys they will quote 17K for the same card!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

> Man why didn't they put New Delhi and Kolkata togather because the card is really Cheap bro!!!
> U won't find this card for this much price, here if u ask Nehru Place guys they will quote 17K for the same card!



Cant comment...  as i wont go and ask them why the price is so low  but yeah sure, u can ask ur vendor why the price is so high 

anyway Personally I am thinking of buying one 8400 GS !!!  Rs. 2800/- + TAX


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 2, 2007)

off topic : just for info Guys.........me and my friend got this PC today for him in b'lore SP road !!!!

 ASUS M2NPV-VM with HDTV out !!!! on board Geforce 6150 !!! Price 4200 RS

AMD X2 5000+ 5100 Rs !!!!

SATA 160 GB 2000 Rs !!!!

 Transcend 800 Mhz 1 GB DDR2 RAM original 2100 Rs      ( bargained from 2300 Rs )

450 Watt Techcom powersupply with Dual fan cabinet 1550 Rs !!!
that's all we bought as we had rest of stuff....enjoy the prices !!
was giving AMD 5200 X2 at 5750 Rs after heavy bargaining bud instead went for 5000 X2 as this what all we need for Programming and surfing and gaming rearely


----------



## shyamno (Aug 2, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @shyamno
> 
> can u please tell us ur need ?? and u are one *have to buy Intel* FAN ?? so i mean u would need to go with intel ?? or AMD would be fine for u ?? !!!



..My friend want to have a new system....his budget is around 35K including the printer....and it really doesn't matter whether its Intel or AMD...what matters is that he want to get the ..best possible combination...for ...amateur gamming (not a hardcore gaming freek).....and a little bit of...multimedia and encoding movies etc...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

X2 price is certainly looks very attractive  will put the board and Procy in the 1st page for optional configs


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 2, 2007)

i dont remember but he just said intel core 2 duo 2.66 ghz is 8.0k !!!!!
hv to call up and verify.......in that state of heavy thinking and discussion with my friend i forgot to ask the price for Intel C2D.....have to call him up and ask tom !!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

@shyamno

AMD X2 4400 @ Rs. 4000
ASUS M2A-VM  @ Rs. 3800
2GB DDR-II 667MHz @ Rs. 3800
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 2050
DVD RW @ Rs. 1500
Cabby + ColorSit 450 SMPS @ Rs. 2000
19" View Soniq VG1930WM @ Rs. 12000
Keyboard Mouse (Microsoft) @ Rs. 750
UPS APC (500 VA) @ Rs. 2100

*Total with 4% VAT in Kolkata Rs. 33280*

Now u can opt for the Mobo, ASUS M2NPV-VM with HDTV out !!!! on board Geforce 6150 !!! Price 4200 RS (above post), i am not sure about the price in Kolkata though 

also a lot of money can be saved if u dont go with LCD rather 17" CRT would cost Rs. 4300/- + TAX, which may allow u to push for a C2D based rig 

about printer, i dont have a good idea  but i suppose one All in All Deskjet would come under 5k for sure


----------



## shyamno (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks...Choto Cheeta

But ...if u can kindly give the details for the Intel platform..it would be great ..for me and my friend to decide which one to go for...

Also...he want 17'' CRT not LCD....its more than enough for him.....and ...for printer ...leave aside 2-2.5 k from the budget....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

as per ur requirement i would suggest intel as this one... 

Intel E6550 @ Rs. 7700/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra @ Rs. 5000/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX
2GB DDR-II 667MHz @ Rs. 3800/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 2050/- + TAX
DVD RW @ Rs. 1500/- + TAX
Cabby + ColorSit 450 SMPS @ Rs. 2000/- + TAX
17" CRT LG @ Rs. 4300/- + TAX
Keyboard Mouse (Microsoft) @ Rs. 750/- + TAX
UPS APC (500 VA) @ Rs. 2100/- + TAX

*Total Rs. 33280* Incl 4% VAT

if u dont plan to overclock, then u can same some money by opting to a onboard video card based mobo Intel Original DG33BU (Intel G33 with GMA X3100) @ Rs. 5200/- + TAX


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 2, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> i dont remember but he just said intel core 2 duo 2.66 ghz is 8.0k !!!!!
> hv to call up and verify.......in that state of heavy thinking and discussion with my friend i forgot to ask the price for Intel C2D.....have to call him up and ask tom !!!



Yeah its the *E6750*! And hell of a processor!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^

hmm...

E6750 @ Rs. 8750/- + TAX

Thats what I found !!!  that pretty cheap i suppose


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 2, 2007)

deltapage and ITWARES.com pirces for

AMD 5000 X2 is 5900 but i got this procy today for 5100 Rs
AMD 5200 X2 is 6400 but that guy was trying to sell me that for 5750 Rs

ASUS M2N PV NM price in delta and ITwares is 4600 !! i got it for 4200 Rs 
so now i am wondering !! why and how come ???

i asked him how does he make profit in the process of barganing more and more...he said annual turn over..dunno can't trust !!!!

they actually call upto 3-4 distributors every now and then and tell prices....dunno know really why.....u ask a price......they just call up....any shop the same happens...this i dont know why !! any one any idea ?? can't they remember the prices ???

and yes *Transcend *DDR 2* 1 GB 800 Mhz*              2550
in ITwares.com.........but we settled it for 2100 Rs down from what he had said initially 2225 Rs !!


----------



## shyamno (Aug 3, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> if u dont plan to overclock, then u can same some money by opting to a onboard video card based mobo Intel Original DG33BU (Intel G33 with GMA X3100) @ Rs. 5200/- + TAX



..Should I go for ....Intel G965 RY..or ASUS P5B-V/VM instead of Intel DG33BU..???


----------



## spikygv (Aug 3, 2007)

dunno abt d33BU , but dont go for d965 it doesnt allow OC , instead of that a amd x2 wud be better( dunno after price drops ) . u cud go4 asus p5B - V/Vm, but i dunno if they support 1333Mhz FSB , check the first page of this gr8 thread , u may find it . i have no clue abt d33bu  . . .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^^

Quite Right...

Intel DG965RY
Asus P5B-V / VM

they will not support FSB 1333



So if one buy a Processor of FSB 1333 they can use with those boards...


How ever Intel DG33BU will support FSB 1333 Processors


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 3, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> off topic : just for info Guys.........me and my friend got this PC today for him in b'lore SP road !!!!
> 
> AMD X2 5000+ 5100 Rs !!!!



congrats!!!!

x2 5000+ which one ??
65nm or 90nm SOI


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ 65nm

how does 1 GB 800 Mhz RAM compares with 2 GB 667 Mhz RAM 
which is better ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

2x1 (2GB) GB will mean running in dual channel... i would preffer that


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 3, 2007)

ok guys today i verified with 2-3 dealers in b'lore SP road Intel E6750 2.66 Ghz 1333 Mhz FSB cots 8050 Rs ....unbar gained price...so guess what when u bargain heavy 

7800 Rs !!!!!!!

and E6550 costs around 7200-7400 with various dealers !!

choto time to replace E6550 by E6750 in one the rig that u have mentioned in the guide Post no 1


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 3, 2007)

15" : samsung 540n@8000
      viewsonic va503m@7850
      ViewSonic VA503b@8400
      ViewSonic VE510s@9400  
      lg l1552s @8000
      lg l1530s@9070  
      benq fp51g@8200    
      Proview 15" LCD@7450
      Dell E157FP 


17" :Samsung 740N@9200
     samsung 732n @11400
     viewsonic va703m@8500 4:3
     viewsonic VA1703WB (Wide Screen) @ 8500
     lg l1752S@9250
     Benq FP71G @ 8800    
     dell E178FP 
     Dell UltraSharpTM  1708FP @13000


19" Samsung 940 NW @ 11200
    Samsung 920 NW @10500
    Samsung 940 bw @ 14000 (dvi-d hdcp)
    Viewsonic VA903B    10100
    Viewsonic VG1930WM @10500 
    Viewsonic VX1945WM    @13100 IPOD DOCK
    Viewsonic VX922 (Square 2ms)@11500 4:3
    Viewsonic VA1912WB@9400 16:10 DVI
    Viewsonic VA1912WM@9400
    L.G. L1952S @ 11000
    Benq FP92W @ 10200    
    Dell E197FP 4:3 analog @ 15000
    Dell E198WFP 19" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor@14400






20" Samsung 206 BW@21000
    Viewsonic 2021M@12800
    Viewsonic 2030WM@15000
    DELL E207WFP @ 18000



22" Viewsonic 2235WM@    17000
    Viewsonic 2245WM@    17500
    DELL E228WFP @ 19000
    SAMSUNG 226BW @ 26500


PRICE SOURCES ITWARES, ITDEPOT, DELTAPAGE, DELL INDIA


 As  saurav  has said  maintaining this thread  cant be 1 persons job so I request everyone here to plz. Recommend appropriate changes in this post. I mean tell more about availability, price & features of these models.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 3, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> ok guys today i verified with 2-3 dealers in b'lore SP road Intel E6750 2.66 Ghz 1333 Mhz FSB cots 8050 Rs ....unbar gained price...so guess what when u bargain heavy
> 
> 7800 Rs !!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!
Holy S***! Dude thats a KILLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2007)

hey yup man... thats too good..
does any1 know the lamington road prices??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^ should be cheaper by 100-200 bucks than s.p road, thats it.


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 3, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> off topic : just for info Guys.........me and my friend got this PC today for him in b'lore SP road !!!!
> 
> ASUS M2NPV-VM with HDTV out !!!! on board Geforce 6150 !!! Price 4200 RS
> 
> ...


 
Those are some really low prices!!!! 
Which shop did you buy it from???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 3, 2007)

railton computers SP road........man i had to bargain

i got an idea.....just take a piece of paper and wirte your own low prices and tell a shop guy that the next shop guy is offering these prices !! hahaha shld work

coz i got some low prices from a shop...after heavy bargain !! then later took that piece of paper to another shop and got it less buy say 25 rs to 50 rs less !! 

ok railton computers tel no 22998456 and 41516497 
first goto other shops and then come here

man that golchha guy is damn costly !! $hit i hate him...initially i was a fan of that shop


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 3, 2007)

*@aks_win*

Did you enquire for the graphic card prices there especially the 8 series ones??? I also bought my system from SP road. Shop name is Shri Computers. They quoted the lowest prices straight away, I didn't have to bargain at all. Had a really good buying experience there... Anyway I will find out the prices of the same components you bought ( and some more) and see which shop offers better price... Will keep you posted....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 3, 2007)

oh no we did not do much into gfx stuff........
but i just asked the price for 8500 GT XFX 256...and he said its 4500 rs as i said i might later buy it

man deltapage price for XFX 8500 GT Is 5100 rs  !!

all pirces in deltapage and itwares are simply high


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 3, 2007)

These online site always quote higher prices... I bought my 8600GT for 7K + TAX a couple of months ago... At that time these sites were quoting more than 8500 bucks...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 3, 2007)

wats the price of those dg33bu mobo's . r they available in india . can u suggest a mobo with decent onboard gfx with fsb 1333mhz .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

@vivekbabbudelhi

Thnx a ton yaar 

Gr8 job on the LCD Segment 

updating the 1st page with those Info 



			
				sagar said:
			
		

> wats the price of those dg33bu mobo's . r they available in india . can u suggest a mobo with decent onboard gfx with fsb 1333mhz .



well I can say about Kolkata, not much 3rd party board on the G33 Chipset yet, but yes the DG33BU is retailing at Rs. 5200/- + TAX without bargain, so extpect few bucks low...

and right now that seems the Best board intel with onboard... till we get the ASUS prices on their G33 chipset boards...

how ever, still i would put XFX 650i Ultra + 8400 GS option over that Intel DG33BU, if u are buying for home PC, but if office PC, then yeah DG33BU is a good option 

By the way, Vivek, give us ur verdict on

one Budget 15"
one Performace 17" and Budget 17"
One Best Value (Budget) 19" WideScreen



I would be try updating my config once again for few Budget Gaming Segments, will use those of ur options


----------



## cynosure (Aug 3, 2007)

> wats the price of those dg33bu mobo's . r they available in india . can u suggest a mobo with decent onboard gfx with fsb 1333mhz .


dg33bu is a uATX mobo. So the number of PCI/PCIx and other slots is SOMETIMES less than that of the normal ATX board because of the size constraints. I dont know about the price but if it comes cheap then its a bang for the back, if not then go for any other mobo which other members can tell you.

PS: I dont know about the onboard graphics wale mobo (apart from intel who give onboard gfx on almost all of their mobos), but all of todays mobo (XFX, Asus, GB) can support the 1333FSB after a bios update.

@choto: Man leave budget gaming aside, prepare a config about the 60-70K wala gaming segment. And after the prices of your fav. p35 board come down then update the same with p35 board


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2007)

the only two intel budget mobos with onboard gfx to take now are dg965ry and dg33bu...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^^^

When talking about G965 based ones, dont forget P5B-V / VM , they to comes with G965 and puch of ASUS OC 

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1314&l1=3&l2=11&l3=332&l4=0


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2007)

yup but they are a tad costlier...
and also consider the p5k vm


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^^

Price ?? and do mention the source please...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

@ bangalore guys

try out bangalore computech and surabhi computers on s.p road.... they've offered real good deals to me almost everytime.. of corz bargaining is always there!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^^


Do keep us informed with the prices out there  as u said, if u know the correct price, its easy to bargain


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thanks infra...nxt time i will check out tht shops


----------



## spikygv (Aug 4, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @vivekbabbudelhi
> 
> Thnx a ton yaar
> 
> ...



thanks . plz keep us informed when asus releases its g33 mobo's .


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 4, 2007)

As far as my opinion is concerned buying 15” lcd monitors is not at all advisable these days considering higher dot pixel arrangement (lower the pixel size sharper the image), higher response times & most their price. Today 19” lcd segment is sweetest of them because of resolution 1440x900(16:10), lower the pixel sizes hence sharper images, dvi-d inputs means  lesser bleeding, plus 1440x900 panel with dvi-d hdcp enabled input is a 720p hd ready tv !!!so just look for them……….hd era is awaiting us…

  Best buy
  15”  samsung 540n@8000 , 
  ViewSonic VA503b@8400

  17” Samsung 740N@9200  4:3
  viewsonic VA1703WB (Wide Screen) @ 8500 16:10  1440x900(good)


  19” Viewsonic VX922 @11500 4:3
  Samsung 940 NW @ 11200 16:10 analog only
  Viewsonic VG1930WM @10500
  Samsung 940 bw @ 14000 (dvi-d hdcp) 
  Plz. Comment on availability & exact prices from market

  I highly recommend Samsung monitors 17” ,19”,20” & 22” because they have best RTA in TN panels.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I would be try updating my config once again for few Budget Gaming Segments, will use those of ur options



This is what I posted last night but it was submerged due to autopost.

@choto: Man leave budget gaming aside, prepare a config about the 60-70K wala gaming segment. And after the prices of your fav. p35 board come down then update the same with p35 board


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 4, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> @choto: Man leave budget gaming aside, prepare a config about the 60-70K wala gaming segment. And after the prices of your fav. p35 board come down then update the same with p35 board



upto 70k range !!!!

OK will try....

 but dont u feel that Buying one Dell 1720 would be better than a PC then


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

^I was high last night  60K-65K will do


----------



## Pathik (Aug 4, 2007)

60k
asus p5k3 deluxe
c2d e6750
transcend 2*1gb ddr667
8800gts 320mb
altec lancing atp3
zebronics antibiotic cabby + a powersafe 600W psu
...........................


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 4, 2007)

@choto
i need a really good headset.plz suggest one.budget shud not exceed 6k.i have searched a lot of headsets but cant decide a decent one,there are so many.the headphone must be gr8 for listening to songs as well as gaming.i am really finding it difficult to choose amongst hundreds.

someone plz suggest a headset.need to have that within a week.


----------



## fiddler (Aug 4, 2007)

There seems to be pretty good advice in this thread, so i thought i'll ask a q myself.....

I recently managed to smoke my old system so my 1GB RAM and Asus K8V-MX mobo are now history.

That said i am on the lookout for some new hardware specifically a mobo-processor combo. I shortlisted the CPU's down to 

1. AMD X2 5600+ and
2. Intel C2D E6550

both which come into the same price band 7-8k

Now i am looking for recommendations for mobo for each of these and opinions as to which will be a better buy.
Any advice would be welcome...


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

@pathiks: 
What I want is this. I dont know the exact price of some things so can make a bill kinds thing for me. Thanks a ton.

Budget is 60K-65K MAX.

1) C2Q 6600
2) XFX 650i ultra
3) 2x2GB Kingston 800MHz RAM / 4x1GB whichever is cheaper
4) Viewsonic 19" LCD monitor Widescreen (Can be non HD)
5) Local BIG (Bada) cabinet
6) 2.1/5.1 speaker system that you guys think can be used w/o screwing the budget.
7) MS/Logitech Keyboard + Mouse (Can be gaming mouse if it does not screws the budget)
8) 2x500 W PSU (I will join them ) or 2x400W depending on need/upgradability.
9) A wi-fi reciever (or whatever you geeks call it)
10) UPS which you guys can suggest after looking at the config.
Now this should be excluded while estimating the cost of the uper wale items:
11) Nvidia 8800 GTX (Will get it from US/Dubai/Singapore for about 22K)

I have a liteon DVD burner.
A floppy drive.

Hope I am not forgetting something.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 4, 2007)

cynosure.....buy ur comp now !!

but then later u will cry from nov  dec when 45nm intel is launched also even phenom will be out....which might well mean quad cores @ 8k to 10k 

add to that nvidia 9800 GTX (25k-30k) and 9800GTS (15k-20k) will be out pushing down the Price of 8800 GTX 

on top of that 9800 will mark the beginning of teraflop age !!! and its a monster u know that !!

instead now go for some 4k gfx card and later get a big one G92....now is the time to wait !! common 45nm penryn and phenom and G92 !!!


----------



## wirelessraj (Aug 4, 2007)

Guys, is the P35 based boards r available in India.

can anybody confirm on this along with the prices of the individual boards (along with price source)

Thanx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 4, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> cynosure.....buy ur comp now !!
> 
> but then later u will cry from nov  dec when 45nm intel is launched also even phenom will be out....which might well mean quad cores @ 8k to 10k
> 
> ...



Somehow i also agreed but only with the processor.
Nobody exactly can say that the 9800 GTX is around the corner.
I even cant see the web is also saying about the nVidia plans.
I believe the BIG one will take some time to come!


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

Even I wish to wait and wish to add the latest stuff in the PC that I want to build. But I am DYING to play the latest games  I used to be a hardcore gamer(not very hardcore but the basic hardcore  but now I am living with a PIII PC with linux on it which is good for nothing but surfing web
So I think that buy PC within good 15-20 days is a better option rather than pulling hair out every now and then. By the time december arrives, I will be as thin as my hair


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

but if u hav that good a budget i think u shd take a p35 based mobo like the p5k3 deluxe for compatibility wit 45nm proccys. Also to save cash u can get the 8600gt 4 now.. 7k.. U ll be able to play all games till now..


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

Current mobos like xfx 650i ultra and asus p5* will support the 45nm proccy after a bios update. This is what I came across after I googled.
p5k3 dlx has no other pros except the support for DDR3 mem, whose price right now is anything triple or quadruple times the price of DDR2 mem.

I can take your option of 8600GT and I will buy 9800GTS if its in a range of 15-20K in the month of december (x-mas). What do you say?

Mobo: XFX 650i ultra and Gfx = 8600GT OC'd.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^^

Not there are some catch, like XFX 650i ultra will not Support memory voltage over 2.1v... and see, to reach my 3.6 GHz OC, i needed to use Memory Voltage 2.178... so if i had XFX 650i Ultra I may not be able to reach 3.6 GHz !!!!



650i ultra is good for C2D or C2Q, but not a future proof... in that case i wouls suggest P5N-E SLi !!!


----------



## spikygv (Aug 5, 2007)

take a xfx 680i ultra , since u're building a high end rig . the 650i is a pretty good choice though  . ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^^

Even though I would keep P5N32-E SLi before that XFX Ultra setup up  both these are not that much High end now days...



So better think of that ASUS P35 one which comes with onboard *2 GB DDR-3* with factory OC


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Man I have a budget. There are no money trees in my backyard 
And nowdays 2GB is nothing. Thats why I want to go for 4GBs.
And can you point out some more pros of P5N32E-SLI (Its price too) over XFX 650i?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

but that wd be too costly choto.. 
also @ cyno u can get xfx 650i ultra for now temporarily... 5k isnt much.. atleast u can use it for about 2 yrs then take a p35 based dd3 supporting one...
but if u hav a 60k budget a 650i+8600gt seems less...
cos i m getting both in my 30k budget with 2gb ddr2 667 ram..
the p5n32esli is 680i sli based board... and is more stable at higher OCs than the xfx650i sli... but nothing can beat the VFM ness of the xfx 650i ultra..


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

The main culprit is GFX card. Given the fact that even the 8800s are not that good for their cost I dont know what the hell can sustain my rig for about 4 years.
60K is not for an year or two, its for 4 damn years


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

then get a xfx650i ultra+ a 8600gt.. save the rest for upgrades..


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Fine. I think after 2 years the p35 will be affordable and even ddr3.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

dx10 games will bring even the 9800GTX to its knees !!
8800GTX will be thrashed badly to death by the DX10 games !!

in highly realistic F1 research simulation and calculations even the super computers are pushed to the extreme !!

i think that's why the rush by nvidia to get a card that can handle dx10 games....well did u read the GFX article in this month magazine ??? read it !! its good !


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wise decision would be XFX 650i ultra And go for any 8600 GT.Trust me its a waste of money to buy DDR 3 now, U can go for DDR 3 mobos & RAM after almost 1 year because of the prices which are sky high!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

actually its just a joint strategy by the game companies and the gfx card manufacturers... 
the game companies keep rolling out ultra high reqt games so that we have to buy the latest gfx card..


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 5, 2007)

good guide friend


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

Every option is so screwed up that sometimes I think of buying a XBOX 360 but that wont be allowed in college hostel  and a good gaming rig cannot last as long as the 360 or PS3 would last.

And can anybody tell me about the custom duties if I try to import any decent gfx card/RAM/fans etc in India? 
Some members are using imported items, if they can help me then it will be appreciated.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

i wd say go wit wat i m goin for right now... 
e6750
8600gt
xfx 650i ultra
2*1gb ddr2 667 (make it 4)
and save some cash for future upgrades....
....................
or get a lappy... u ll get a great one in 65k..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

but make it 2 Gb 800 Mgz RAM why make a mistake here...when Transcend 1 GB RAM 800 Mhz i got it at 2100 Rs ??? its just 4k !! total.....
ok i dont know if this this transcend ram is good when some one is going to over clock !! if not ask choto abt it


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

@ pathiks: Your config is fine but I want a quad core  and 4GB 800MHz RAM.
Rest is fine. I agree with you.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

@aks i think that if u take a 1333 fsb mobo then u ll defi need (more than 667) 800 ram to give room for ocing the clock speed more than 333mhz... not sure about it though..
@cyno yup then go for a q6600 (g0 stepping..)


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes I think I read the same thing somewhere. Dual channel 667 = 1333FSB. 
But if I OC the processor then mem will be a bottleneck for the system.
Anyways, Q6600 is 1066FSB.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

*I will be upgrading my rig in a week . I have set aside Rs. 30k for the same(max)

Actually I am confused about the choice of cpu+mobo+ram.*

The non variable items are listed below:

*1.Seagate 250GB SATA 2/NCQ Barracuda 7200.10 HDD*......2.8k

Should i opt for 16MB cache or 8MB one?I havent seen any real performance diff btween both.Plus 16MB variant is not easily available in Kolkata

*2.XFX Geforce 8600GT 256 MB(or should i go for leadtek/zebronics/sparkle?)*.......6.6k


*3.Zebronics Antibiotics Cabinet*{any other options?}.......1.9k w/o PSU

*4.Coolermaster Extreme Power 500W PSU*{any others?}......3.3k

*Total=Rs.14.6k*

I have thought of the following possible CPU+MOBO+RAM combinations:

*1.....C2D E4400 + XFX 650i Ultra + 2*1GB DDR 2 800

2.....C2D E6320 + XFX 650i Ultra + 2*1GB DDR 2 667

3.....C2D E6550 + XFX 650i Ultra + 1*1GB DDR 2 667*

Which combination should i opt for? *Remember,i must keep the budget within Rs.30k max!*

*Any other suggestions?*

*And does the XFX 650i Ultra mobo has issues with 1333 Mhz FSB C2Ds? Does it support the 1333 Mhz C2Ds(here the E6550) out 
of the box without any bios updates?*

Please reply urgently friends!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ i think its not good to give 11% of ur whole budget to a PSU... rather get a normal 500W for 400 bucks..
and get a e6750 + a xfx 650i ultra.. -13.5k..
xfx 8600 gt - 6.8k
transcend 2*1gb ddr 2 667.. -3600
zebronics antibiotic + 500wpsu -2.4k
250 gb sata 2 7200.10 seagate- 2.8k
samsung 17" crt 4.5k
creative sbs 370 - 1k
~34k...
reduce it further by getting a normal atx cabby


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually i only need to get a new cpu+mobo+ram+hdd+grafix crd+cabby+psu.rest i have.

nw comment on the cpu+mobo+ram front.
u havent told weder xfx 650i supports 1333mhz c2d 6550!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

zebronic antibiotic is cool cabinet....are u sure it cost 1.9k ??? 
when i buy a comp...even if not with a good gfx card...i want such a candy looking cabinet !!

pathiks any idea about good looking cabinet....suggest me some Good looking with LED and neons and cheap with in 3k that is say 2k for cabby and 1k for mid range gaming and later OCing


any idea about the cost of bijli zebronics cabinet ?? i will start saving form now !! only for cabinet !!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> zebronic antibiotic is cool cabinet....are u sure it cost 1.9k ???
> when i buy a comp...even if not with a good gfx card...i want such a candy looking cabinet !!
> any idea about the cost of bijli zebronics cabinet ?? i will start saving form now !! only for cabinet !!



Yeah sure.Dats widout the bundled 400w PSU. Im getting d Coolermaster neway!

bijli,btw,should cost about the same


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

why coolermaster go for zebronic platinum......it shld be cheap and also its got LED fans right...i jst saw its pics

ok can u sugest me some names of companies that sell gaming cabinets in india ??


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> why coolermaster go for zebronic platinum......it shld be cheap and also its got LED fans right...i jst saw its pics
> 
> ok can u sugest me some names of companies that sell gaming cabinets in india ??



ummmm buddy i m a real dog for dual 12v rails.also the zeb psu doesnt have a pci x connector. i plan to upgrade my card in the future...
well,why dont u comment on my config questions?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

@ mukherjee option 3 sounds great !! go for that !!!
or else wait and watch like me till dec jan....i think u can hold on na

man do u know ?? @ C2D E6750 is 8k did u see my post ?? am sure of this !!
and i personally dont like the 8600 GT wait for prices to cool down and go for 8600 GTS if this comes down in Dec !!

you can go for E6550 no probs...its 7k u save 1k for other stuff !!

whats a pci x connector ??and what is this dual 12v rails ???
man i just found out that u might need 700 Watts supply check this site....!!

[SIZE=-1]*www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp[/SIZE]

i dont know if this can be trusted !


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

^XFX 650i ultra does NOT support 1333FSB outta box, you need a bios update.


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 5, 2007)

Low-end PC Gaming(prices as of 31 July 2007)

1. Motherboard - MSI K9N6SGM - V [Rs. 3500]
2. Processor - AMD X2 4800+ [Rs. 5300]
3. RAM - 1 GB DDR2 667 MHz [Rs. 1950]
4. Graphics Card - XFX GeForce 7300 GT 256 MB [Rs. 4200]
5. Hard Disk - Seagate Baracuda 160 GB 7200rpm [Rs. 2185]
6. Monitor - Samsung 17" SyncMaster 794 MG 	Black [Rs. 4530]
7. Mouse - Microsoft wired Optical Desktop combo 1000 [Rs. 1500]
8. Keyboard - Nil
9. Optical Drive - SONY 18x Dual Layer DVD Writer [Rs. 1550]
10. Cabinet - Zebronics with Fan/power supply [Rs. 1000]

Total Price - Rs. 25,715
If you do not have a speaker then consider buying Creative SBS 2.1 370 for Rs. 1100.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^XFX 650i ultra does NOT support 1333FSB outta box, you need a bios update.



well wat can be done about it? can i buy the E6550,plug this thing up and then have the bios update? i already have the reqd bios file from xfx website....
wat else can i do?shud i do good to stick to E6320 den?

Plz reply...its urgent!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

the bijli is a good one... but i like the black antibiotic more... also checkout the diana...


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> @ mukherjee option 3 sounds great !! go for that !!!
> or else wait and watch like me till dec jan....i think u can hold on na
> 
> man do u know ?? @ C2D E6750 is 8k did u see my post ?? am sure of this !!
> ...




personally i think 8600gts is too costly....

power...bro it shows only 300W bro!!!!

i cant hold on any longer bro...alredy waiting for a year...

now a pci x connector is the one for your pci express grafix card power.6pin(maybe 8 pin)...get dat now?

dual 12 v rails means two rails for 12v supply=greater power8)+greater stability8)+greater price!!!


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

See *forum.ncix.com/forums/index.php?mo...id=1390616&pagenumber=1&msgcount=11&subpage=1

It has the link to the latest bios update.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

also yea u ll need to update the bios (the p03 update) to enable 1333 fsb support..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

mukherjee sure ?? 300 Watts ?? sure ?? how did u calculate man ??
check this out too
*www.schrockinnovations.com/powercalc.php


----------



## cynosure (Aug 5, 2007)

I gave the link.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> mukherjee sure ?? 300 Watts ?? sure ?? how did u calculate man ??
> check this out too
> *www.schrockinnovations.com/powercalc.php



hmmmmmmmmm...coming round abt 350W bro! but wont d coolermaster do good?



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> I gave the link.




dats rite.i already had the file.thanks neway.

but my point is---wat proccy shud i buy?4400,6320,6550?
can i update bios after i first plug in the 6550?would the system boot at all with 6550?


----------



## spikygv (Aug 5, 2007)

forget the wattage , the amperage on the 12volt rail is wat is MOST WANTED . .get more if u want to OC  .and dont forget that efficiency reduces quite a lot after a year or so ....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

the system wouldnt bootup at all with a 1333mhz fsb proccy....
try getting a older lga775 proccy from a friend just to boot up and flash ur bios and then replace it wit ur 6550/6750


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> forget the wattage , the amperage on the 12volt rail is wat is MOST WANTED . .get more if u want to OC  .and dont forget that efficiency reduces quite a lot after a year or so ....




i see that the 12v rails have 16A rating each.
wud dat do?

also..post some comments on the E6550+XFX 650i Ultra compatibility dilemma



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> that the system wouldnt bootup at all with a 1333mhz fsb proccy....
> try getting a older lga775 proccy from a friend just to boot up and flash ur bios and then replace it wit ur 6550/6750



dats a real clincher!!
isnt there ne other way bro?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 5, 2007)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm...coming round abt 350W bro! but wont d coolermaster do good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U can get ur BIOS updated from the dealer u are buying from. I 've got mine BIOS updated from Computer Empire,New Delhi.....FOR FREEEEEEEE!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 5, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> U can get ur BIOS updated from the dealer u are buying from. I 've got mine BIOS updated from Computer Empire,New Delhi.....FOR FREEEEEEEE!




How izz dat possible?
wat will i tell him? i mean,hw com i m going to make him understand the whole crap of this bios update stuff?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 6, 2007)

One more thing, before buying XFX 650i Ultra check whether all the RAM slots are working or not. The problem is that, I had to change the same mobo since it won't boot with all the ram slots occupied. Will be getting the replacement by wednesday. Even the BIOS update doesn't help. 
After repeated effort was able to boot with 1gb*3 modules but when I installed the module into the slot closest to the cpu (white) the machine won't boot. 
Even if install a single module into that first slot the system would still not boot but that same ram module works fine with other memory slots.
Anyhow, my friend had bought 3 of these mobo and out of the three one had this same problem. 
So please check at the time of purchase.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

john said:
			
		

> So please check at the time of purchase.



Well see, may be u had a faulty one, but does that mean all XFX 650i Ulta wont boot under 4 RAM Modules ??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 6, 2007)

Even I know that saurav..............I came to know my mobo was faulty only when I tried to install the 4 modules. Earlier I had just two modules (which were not installed into the white slots) so didn't knew my mobo was faulty. 
Actually only the first slot is faulty and this is not rare, do know a few people who have this same problem and had to go for a replacement. So no harm in checking. In one of the case two slots were bad. 
The earliest batch of XFX 650i Ultra didnot have this problem. Since some of my friends are using this same mobo with 4 modules. All of them were bought before mine.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

john said:
			
		

> Actually only the first slot is faulty and this is not rare, do know a few people who have this same problem and had to go for a replacement. So no harm in checking. In one of the case two slots were bad.



Wow... this is some thing new !!! as when it comes to 4 / 5 people, from Different part of Country facing same problem... then we have a issue... !!!!

tell me, john, what exactly u mean by no boot ?? i mean u cant even inter the BIOS when u had that faulty Mobo ??

as see, why i am asking is, by any chance u had any confilct with PAE switch ??

*www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/PAEdrv.mspx

happend with me once with using x1600 Pro + 4 GB 

so, one more thing, tell me, atleast here at Kolkata, best of the shops wont have 4GB extra RAM to test with.... yeah may be u and i can test as we have the hardware access, but for a new user or buyer, whats the proces of testing ??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 6, 2007)

That's the whole point.......anyhow, the machine won't even enter the bios. Well new buyers can take a single module and put it into the first slot. If the machine works fine then just simply shut it down............take out the module from the first slot and put it into the next slot for testing.
But in rare cases, a single module works fine in any of the slots but the moment you try to boot with 3 or more modules the machine would refuse to boot.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 6, 2007)

@john and saurav doesnt the p03 bios update help??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

@pathiks

In my case, i was stuck with PAE swicth, but in case of John it is one Hardware problem... however seems he got one replacement from XFX !!!!


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> anyway Personally I am thinking of buying one 8400 GS !!!  Rs. 2800/- + TAX



hi!! Choto Cheeta how is 8400GS for gaming compared to 6200TC........coz next month i'm also going for 7600Gt o 8600GT.......any advice.....thnx


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> hi!! Choto Cheeta how is 8400GS for gaming compared to 6200TC........



well see on paper both will come with Share memory...  but 8400 GS engine is far far far better than 6200  



			
				rohan said:
			
		

> coz next month i'm also going for 7600Gt o 8600GT.......any advice.....thnx



dont thing of 8400 gs then  anyway, whats ur system config ?? and of course 8600 GT is the choise for me in compare to those Cards !!!!


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> well see on paper both will come with Share memory...  but 8400 GS engine is far far far better than 6200
> 
> 
> 
> dont thing of 8400 gs then  anyway, whats ur system config ?? and of course 8600 GT is the choise for me in compare to those Cards !!!!


well its P4 3.0 ASUS P5GL-MX Mobo (supports PCI-E)
1.5gb DDR400, 80gb HD well my PC supports all game of todays date but i think its my graphic card tht is not supporting the games coz some of the games runs on little avg FPS..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^

Well ur config will run 8600 GT without any problem, but u will face issue with HD Movies for sure... !!!!

So, may be i think even for u too, right now, no update or very little update on the system would be wise  as wait till u have bidget to go for a Dual core....

So no update or little update, like 8400 GS


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Well ur config will run 8600 GT without any problem, but u will face issue with HD Movies for sure... !!!!


sorry but i have no idea about HD Movies........can u explain me plz.....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 6, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @john and saurav doesnt the p03 bios update help??



No the BIOS update didn't help.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 6, 2007)

ok den...getting the XFX 650i ultra

nw which cpu shud i opt for? e4400 or e6320?

e4400+2*1gb ddr2 667
e6320+1/2*1gb ddr2 667???????

*Regarding the XFX 650i Ultra motherboard*

Could you please guide me as to *how to place a stock aftermarket 12v 80mm fan on top of the north bridge?*

also recommend a similar *fan/heatsink/fan+heatsink solution for the southbridge.*

I heard they are absolutely necessary to help keep the mobo cool.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ that should be necessary only on very high OCs.. also y dont u get  a 6750???
@rohan get a 8600gt...


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 6, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ that should be necessary only on very high OCs.. also y dont u get  a 6750???



I cant get any 6x50 because the mobo doesnt support 1333mhz cpu without the p03 bios update.The one at sale has the p01 or at best the p02 bios revison.
and yes...i do plan to overclock....
so can you help me wid the fans?
at least guide me na!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 6, 2007)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> How izz dat possible?
> wat will i tell him? i mean,hw com i m going to make him understand the whole crap of this bios update stuff?



well if u talk to a computer hardware dealer...he will understand what is BIOS.Tell him to update the BIOS of motherboard because u need to run the 1333 MHz Processor onto that & it is possible only when someone upgrade the BIOS.
If he say its not possible then tell him to make system RUN with a Conroe 1333Mhz.
I m sure he will understand....if he is not a veggie seller...LOL...

If he still not understand then go to another shop & narrate the same story.
Well mine querry was perfectly solved by Computer Empire guys!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 6, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> well if u talk to a computer hardware dealer...he will understand what is BIOS.Tell him to update the BIOS of motherboard because u need to run the 1333 MHz Processor onto that & it is possible only when someone upgrade the BIOS.
> If he say its not possible then tell him to make system RUN with a Conroe 1333Mhz.
> I m sure he will understand....if he is not a veggie seller...LOL...
> 
> ...



my oh my... wat a story.

newys....mayb i'll go in for 6320 or 4400 afterall...cash strapped na!

can u hlp me wid the fans?as i have posted above?Please!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well there is a simple solution for it
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/hardwarecanuck-reviews/1966-nexus-nhp-2200-northbridge-cooler-review.html
*www.3dgameman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46590
*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=993572&CatId=498
*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=674629&CatId=498
*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=993564&CatId=498
*aphnetworks.com/reviews/antec_spot_cool

or U can use any common heatsink and use it with the SB or NB and use a good quality thermal paste.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 7, 2007)

Guys does SB needs so much of cooling that one needs a separate heatsink awa a fan. I am not talking about extreme OC but milder ones. Like Q6600 OC to 2.8-3.0GHz?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 7, 2007)

It depends, like if the overall stable o'clock can be achieved with stock SB voltage or little increment then cooling is not necessary. But if you pumping a higher voltage then surely it needs the cooling.
That's the reason most of the highend mobo which are good overclocker, have some type cooling for the SB.
Now taking that Quad to 3.0GHz does need some serious cooling.


----------



## amit_pune (Aug 7, 2007)

pls suggest...

i am buying a new desktop pc..
primary application - gaming..

is the following conf. good?
can i put graphics/sound cards later on? is that necesary ? which? 

dual core 1.6 ghz 800 mhz
intel 945GCCR motherboard 
1 GB ram 667 mhz transcend
segate IDE 80 gb

thanks in advance.
amit


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 7, 2007)

> pls suggest...
> 
> i am buying a new desktop pc..
> primary application - gaming..




Budget dude, please mention ur budget !!! and 1st of all stay away from Intel 945 boards


----------



## Pathik (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ whats ur budget??? and thats not even 10% of a decent gaming config..


----------



## spikygv (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ i second that . man dont buy it . . .unless u're getting it for free . and wat sort of a question is that , for gaming a g-card is a must buddy .I dont mean to be offensive but u cant expect onboard ( that too 945 ) to handle gaming needs,can u ?  ..if u mention ur budget , it becomes easier to decide . .


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 8, 2007)

any way how is the gaming performance of 8600GT compared to 7600GT.......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^

It will out performe 7600 GT but only with Right Config !!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the Price of E6850?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^

12.5 k + TAX !!!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 8, 2007)

^Thanks dude 

Which mobo is good for E6850?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^

Not tomany option, now as u say E6850 seems u have a good budget, then certainly those 14k ASUS P35 chipset based ones would be ur target, and P5N-E SLi could also be a chiper option at Rs. 7k, and last of all, XFX 650i Ultra can also support that (but not recomended from me ) !!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 8, 2007)

My Friend just bought a Murcury Motherboard 945 @ 2685 rupees.
Is this a good one? It has a PCI-E slot. I am low on budget so should I consider it? Or there are other options within the same price bracket?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^

yaar, all with exp u write just murcury mobo,  there are many models, mention the model number


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 8, 2007)

Ahhh.. so stupid of me...
I really forgot to mention model number;
Its a murcury pi945gzd bought in 2685 rupees.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

First of all tell me whats this dual core 1.6GHz 800MHz? Never heard about that. 
Given the fact that your budget is limited, intel board will suit you but dont expect yourself to play all the games, it will only be able to play some limited games that too in lower quality (not very bad, but not very good either).
1GB RAM is fine, but make sure that if you install vista then disable the "aero" and other services which sap the juice from the RAM.
80GB looks fine too.

@Other people: Shouldnt we recommand an AMD coz Asus M2N has a better gfx card than intel? It might save a bit of money too?


----------



## amit_pune (Aug 8, 2007)

amit_pune said:
			
		

> pls suggest...
> 
> i am buying a new desktop pc..
> primary application - gaming..
> ...


 

sorry guys..
my budget is 20k (excluding monitor price,
as m planning to go for lcd tv later on.)

on first page i saw some confs.
but pc seller recommended me to go for this...(dual core 1.6 ghz 800 mhz,
intel 945GCCR,I GB ram 667 mhz transcend,segate IDE 80 gb)

thats why i asked.

thanks.
Amit


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

Oye!! Tera post mere post se neeche kaise aa gaya? Neeche to maine post kiya tha?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> First of all tell me whats this dual core 1.6GHz 800MHz? Never heard about that.



Intel have discontinued he Pentium 4 range, these new Dual cores (Called by E2140 and E2160) is built with new *Core* technology... they are the same batch or Core Procy... Expect gr8 performance, and certainly, a super option by intel in front of amd X2 budget PC...

in Kolkata E2140 is Rs. 2800/- + TAX, and mind u, reports suggest its people toook is *100%* OC on Stock 

they are that same batch or Txxxx processor of Lappys 

*www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/pentium_dual-core.htm



> @Other people: Shouldnt we recommand an AMD coz Asus M2N has a better gfx card than intel? It might save a bit of money too?



all depends on the budget and needs  .....



> my budget is 20k (excluding monitor price,
> as m planning to go for lcd tv later on.)



Kick that 946 out 

and 20k u may consider this, as gaming pc  ...

E2140 @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra @ Rs. 5000/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX
2x1 (2) GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 3800/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16MB @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
Any Large Cabi with 450 watts @ Rs. 1500/- + TAX

*Total incl 4% VAT (kolkata) Rs. 19344/- *


Do u need UPS + SPK + Input devices too ?? in tht case we hae to think of AMD option to stay onboard....


----------



## amit_pune (Aug 8, 2007)

arree i thought of putting ref. of my earlier post..
thats why i deleted n posted it again..
thanks..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2007)

btw choto from what i have read 2140 has a wall at around 2.8ghz at stock... can u point me somewhere where some1 has managed 3.2 at stock??


----------



## amit_pune (Aug 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Kick that 946 out
> 
> and 20k u may consider this, as gaming pc  ...
> 
> ...


 
yes i need need UPS + SPK + Input devices...
my budget can be max. 25k  (excluding monitor)
..pls suggest me total conf.
thanks.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 8, 2007)

SMPS guide.............plzz plzz any one try to put up a guide in this thread...choto give it try if u have free time.....everyone needs one

i heard that there is lot of cheating in this PSU market ( false or misleading power rating that is)
and also about wanted to know what is the minimum psu we need for gaming with 1 gfx and 2 gfx etc etc or for future proof pc !! 1 which will last min 5 yrs


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2007)

^^get atleast a 500W psu if u intend to add a gfx card and do some OCing..


----------



## spikygv (Aug 8, 2007)

asked the mods for one thread on psu , but it was no go..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ lets go on a strike   so that we will soon get one


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ Brilliant


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 9, 2007)

What ?? so much problem for one PSU ??

Listen Guys, the default one which will come with local made cabi will be more than enough to RUN up to any Modarate config without GRFX card and single HDD + DVD RW and no OC...

when u plan to add 2 or more HDD and one card like 8400 GS with some oc of procy like E6750 with 4 gigs of RAM, u need SMPS like ColorSit 500 watts, comes around Rs. 1600 to Rs. 1800.

Well thats not a brand which is avilable all over India, I buy it from Kolkata..., so can go for Zebronics or such under Rs. 2k for 550 or 500 watts for that avobe confir...

now if u want to run 4 320 GB HDD with 2 or more Optical Drives, use all USB connections, run high performance RAMs and 4 gigs of it, and OC procy like E6750 or Q6600 with High end mobo and use Coolers like ThermalRight Ultra 120, think of PSU like Cooler Master 600 watts Extreme or more, Rs. 4k

now if u have a too much of Mooding in ur Cabi, i would say use 2 SMPS rather than gooing for more Higher 700 watts ones 

Problem is the local SMPS would say 400 watts or 450 watts but in actual picture they provide 250 or MAX 300 

See, if u use a UPS such as APC which comes with software like PowerChute, that will give u an idea about what exact is the power provided to ur CPU 

Hope this would help...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 9, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> @Other people: Shouldnt we recommand an AMD coz Asus M2N has a better gfx card than intel? It might save a bit of money too?



Actually.....NO.
The reason is there is hardly a graphics performance difference as compared to processors performance.
I mean if some one is having a budget for say 10K for processor & motherboard then i will suggest him E2140+650i+any GPU....rather than a good onboard display. 

A 6200 gives much better graphics than any onboard display & it is almost under 2K.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2007)

*To get an idea about retail commputer hardware price in India you
can follow these websites : *


*www.neotech-computers.com/
*theitwares.com/
*www.theitdepot.com/
*computerwarehousepricelist.com/
*www.deltapage.com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks a lot choto

i plan to use 4 GB RAM (initially 2GB later 4-6 GB) and a 2 fan cabinet 2 SATA hdd...No OC and 1 optical drive and also the cabinet should have 1 led fan atleast like zebronics bijli..so i guess i will have to go for a Zebronics 500 W @ 2k right ?? 

does these 1600-1800Rs PSUs  have  power supply cables to the GPU.....and is it necessary or compulsory to provide power to the GPU thru a connector frm SMPS ??

does techcomm also mislead ?? 
also what if i use the PSU which comes with zebronics ka bijli or antibiotic cabinet ?? they come with 400 Watts i guess..will they give full 400 W ??

local smps means what all smps ?? does it mean the techcomm one too which comes with the cabinet for 1.6k ??]
i plan to buy a new comp totally in jan 08 !! though my dad gave me the option to get it right nxt week..but i prefer to wait !!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> thanks a lot choto
> 
> i plan to use 4 GB RAM (initially 2GB later 4-6 GB) and a 2 fan cabinet 2 SATA hdd...No OC and 1 optical drive and also the cabinet should have 1 led fan atleast like zebronics bijli..so i guess i will have to go for a Zebronics 500 W @ 2k right ??





> does these 1600-1800Rs PSUs  have  power supply cables to the GPU.....and is it necessary or compulsory to provide power to the GPU thru a connector frm SMPS ??


 nope
btw for ur config as u dont have a gfx card also and also as u r not planning to oc then take the general ones.. u shd get a normal zebronics 500W at 650 bucks..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 9, 2007)

nahi yaar.....i might add a gfx card later !!! that's why !!! i want it to be future proof.........i wont buy a new comp or upgrade (except gfx ) again for 5 years


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> nahi yaar.....i might add a gfx card later !!! that's why !!! i want it to be future proof.........i wont buy a new comp or upgrade (except gfx ) again for 5 years




arre yaar,get the zeb 500w platinum psu fro arond 2k.....gr8 peace of mind8)....and if u really want all d hell of connectors....go for coolermaster xtreme power 500w @ 3.2k...gr8 deal!


----------



## amit_pune (Aug 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Kick that 946 out
> 
> and 20k u may consider this, as gaming pc  ...
> 
> ...


 
whts this ..i asked some sellers and shops..
nobody knows ..XFX 650i Ultra..
where can i get it in pune?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

Well for Pune, you may contact, 

*Rashi Peripherals Pvt. Ltd.*
414 Sterling Centre,
M.G.Road, Pune - 411 001.
pune@rptechindia.com

*www.rptechindia.com/rashib2c/htmls/network.asp

they deal with XFX !!!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey saurav

I am confused between 7600gt and 8600gt,the former is better in performance and the latter is DX 10 and How good is ASUS P5B Deluxe ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

at this time, no point Buying 7600GT, always press for 8600GT 

now for the mobo, really depends on the budget and rest of the config... P5B dlx is certainly a good mobo, but now there are other option too...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ What are the other options.How good is P5B dlx for 8600 gt?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

yaar Please mention the total config which u have in ur mind ?? then it will be easy to comment !!!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

1gb ddr2 ram
80gb hdd
xfx 8600gt256 mb
400 watt psu
P5B dlx motherboard
Intel p4 3.0 ghz( will soon get a E6700)


----------



## spikygv (Aug 10, 2007)

how will the asus p5k vm on g33 with onboard gfx go ? 
and will asus p5b v/ vm handle C2Q E6600


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2007)

@tech genius u ll need a higher psu for that config...
@sagar rather than a p5k vm u shd take the xfx 650i ultra+ a 2nd hand gfx card..


----------



## spikygv (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks . how is a xfx 650i + stupid gfx like 6200 + e 6750 compared to asus p5b v/vm + c2q6600 ? 
for OCing a c2d or c2q with a low end gfx card or onboard , wats the psu needed ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^

1st comment, P5B-VM is not that a great board when comes to extreme procy like C2Q 6600

2nd comment, XFX 6200 LE is Rs. 2000/- where as XFX 8400 GS is Rs. 2800/- + TAX, do i have to say any thing more ?? Choise is urs there 

now for procy front C2Q and C2Q is totally different... C2Q is needed when u plan heavy multi tasking, 4 cores will be great there !!! but for Real life application right now I would prefer 650i ultra + 8400 GS + E6750 

once again wait for others to comment, it was my personal view only


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 10, 2007)

go for the quad if u can afford it........coz core wars have already began !!

soon OS and programs will be developed to use multi cores effeciently


----------



## spikygv (Aug 10, 2007)

ok . basically, its for one of my frens . saw the prices , i think a c2d may be better for him . . .he isnt certain of the budget but i'll prefer c2q if possible.

neway , can u confirm if xfx 650i + 6200LE is better than asus p5k vm ? the reason i was asking for was that p5k was based on g33 chipset and 650i will need a BIOS upgrade . ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

Well I would confirm that 6200 LE is worst than even G965 (X3000 GMA) 6200 le really sucks, I have one of those...

and why hell u are stuck with 6200 ?? its Rs. 2000/- where as XFX 8400 GS can come at Rs. 2800/- + TAX, 1k extra though but far far far better performance than any on board Video !!!


----------



## spikygv (Aug 11, 2007)

ok . i'll get him the 8400GS , fine . i got ur point i just wanted the mobo comparison . how about asus p5k vm / xfx 650i ...the reason i was asking was , 
-asus p5k vm is based on g33 chipset which is newer and it wont need a BIOS update.
-xfx 650i will need a BIOS update . . .

ofcourse availability in b'lore matters but if there are both , which do i choose ?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2007)

the 650i.. Cos it ocs better than the p5k vm.. Also is cheaper.. Also x3100 only supports sm2.0


----------



## spikygv (Aug 11, 2007)

forget gaming , so he wont need sm . so only reason for preferring xfx is its a better OCer . .ok , thanks.

oh man , this is a very active thread , i'm getting answers within an hour or a night . .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

> forget gaming , so he wont need sm . so only reason for preferring xfx is its a better OCer . .ok , thanks.



see even he is not playing games still u see P5K-VM and XFX 650i + 8400 GS will be almost same in price, may be 1.5k extra max, but that 1.5k is worth of spending !!!


----------



## go4saket (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Little Devil, seeing your such vast knowledge in hardware field, I was just wondering if you deal in Hardware.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hey Little Devil, seeing your such vast knowledge in hardware field, I was just wondering if you deal in Hardware.



nah.....  really dont deal in any stuff  and may be u missed this, also... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63828


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2007)

Excellent Thread Choto Cheeta !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

^^^

Ohh !! so u noticed 



anyway, thnx for the comment frnd


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2007)

Sry for noticing it late


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 11, 2007)

I want One latest PC

What is the price difference between
C2Q6600
C2Q6700

Quadro Extreme 6700/6800/6850 [Pl say if available in Mumbai/ Lamington Road]

Is intel 975[xbx2 or  something like that series]  mobo with Q6700 GOOD Performer, Fully supported, full advantage of Quadcore or it is for dual core only?

i dont know much about ASUS / nforce motherboard, as i have faith in intel original board, Are they better, in which way ?

What Intel Motherboard and memory will be BEST for Q6700[my current choice] [or extreme editions]for 1333MHz FSB , best for 64 bit computing , dual Channel Memmory mode.
Money doesn't matter much.[Mid to high , but not extreme end, hehehe]

Is 2GB or more size DDR2 memory modules are available in mumbai, 800 MHz/more?
because only 4 GB [1GB X 4 Modules] can be added to motherboard like intel 975x[ 4 slots only]
Please help, as 4 GB will be barrier for 4 CPU cores in performance in 64 bit computing.


now The graphics card issue 


the 8800GTS [17k] version  or  GTX  [38k]?

The price is double but is there a similar performance gap ?
Or GTS should be the good value for money?
what is approx price of 8800GTS 768 MB ?

I heard that current DX10 Geforce 8 series will not support next DX 10.1 [before actual games arrive  ] 
so will 8500 GT 512MB  5.8k will be a good choice for mid to high end gaming in near future ?

Last , give your configuration ,Intel originalprefered,
For best perfomance without going in Extreme Price limits. [Mid to High]

Please answer whatever question you know, 
Pl before next 10 days.

Thanks in Advance,

Dr. Jimit N. Vadgama


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

whats ur Full Budget ?? that will be easy to compile a config... anyway lets go through the question one by one...



> What is the price difference between
> C2Q6600
> C2Q6700



Its almost double compare to Rs. 13k Q6600 but search, they are all posted !!!



> Quadro Extreme 6700/6800/6850 [Pl say if available in Mumbai/ Lamington Road]



Well search in the thread they are all posted... u will find Q6600 or any FSB 1333 C2D Procy in Mumbai but will be hard to get the Highest ones...



> Is intel 975[xbx2 or something like that series] mobo with Q6700 GOOD Performer, Fully supported, full advantage of Quadcore or it is for dual core only?
> 
> i dont know much about ASUS / nforce motherboard, as i have faith in intel original board, Are they better, in which way ?



Once again Did u read this thread fully, all these question are answered !!! ASUS / MSI / Gigabyte boards are better than Intel for sure... !!! Better feature in the price and most important in Core family procy ASUS / MSI they are exelent OC boards...



> What Intel Motherboard and memory will be BEST for Q6700[my current choice] [or extreme editions]for 1333MHz FSB , best for 64 bit computing , dual Channel Memmory mode.
> Money doesn't matter much.[Mid to high , but not extreme end, hehehe]
> 
> Is 2GB or more size DDR2 memory modules are available in mumbai, 800 MHz/more?
> ...



Allas !!!

Please go though the Stickies, they are all answered in the hardware section stickies... 

See mention the Budget, members will try to suggest u the Best which u can find in that price, then I suggest u ask these individual questions...



> Is 8800 supports Directx 10 ?



All 8xxx seris cards are DirectX 10 supported... !!! Lowest would be 8400 GS which is Rs, 2800/- + TAX



> Last , give your configuration ,Intel originalprefered,
> For best perfomance without going in Extreme Price limits. [Mid to High]



and really u didnt even read the 1st thread  I have writen if u dont have a Budget Limit, MAC Pro or Alienware would be the choise for u...

MAC Pro

Intel 8 Core Processors (3.0 GHz / 16 MB L2)
16 GB DDR-II
4 x 750 GB (3 TB) Stogare
4 x 512 MB (2 GB) Nvidia Grfx Cards
2 x 30" Apple Display

Some 7.5 Lacks...

*www.apple.com/macpro/

Alienware

Core 2 eXtreme QX6850 with liquide Cooling clocking at 3.33 Ghz
4 GB 1066 MHz High OverClockable RAMs
2 x 786 MB Nvidia 8800 GTX
4 TB Storage
Blu-Ray/DVD±RW/CD-RW Burner  
PhysX PCI-E Card

Once again Some Rs. 7.5 lacks

*www.alienware.com/product_detail_P...?SysCode=PC-AREA51-ALX-R6&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT

so I suggest please read the threads in the hardware section, will give u a complete idea on all ur questions...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 11, 2007)

Saurav bhai...........the replacement mobo (XFX 650i Ultra) I got is DOA 
So returned it back for another RMA. What do ya say? I am talking with rashi to give a me a ASUS mobo as the replacement and I am ready to pay the extra cost (whatever it maybe). Haven't decided on the mobo but if they agree then maybe will get some highend mobo. 
Any suggestion??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ high budget??? how about the p5k deluxe...
or if ur budget is about 7k then get a p5n e sli..
btw wat is DOA??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

john said:
			
		

> Saurav bhai...........the replacement mobo (XFX 650i Ultra) I got is DOA



Jah !!! Bro I did expressed my concern over XFX as a motherboard brand... as see with ASUS they are really reliable where as XFX though in the card market for a long time, but really new comer in Mobo section...

Its seems the quality control is really in mess...  they didnt check the board before going out or *the real posibility what happend is, by chance Rashi Kolkata Had another board for RMA  they tested in their place to find no problem, so may be they took a chance and pushed u that one* 

as i was ammezed to see the fast action of their Service 

So my suggestion wait... take another one to see what happens there... as for High end option u have P5N-E SLi or ASUS P5K-VM....

not really some gr8 option those 

so wait for the second one 

@pathiks

DOA = Dead on Arrival


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 12, 2007)

Ya........I am also playing the waiting game. This time I will see that I get a good mobo or asus as an replacement.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 12, 2007)

Which ASUS one u have in ur mind ?? immidiate counter part P5N-E SLi or any higher one ??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 12, 2007)

P5N-E SLi is the closest to my existing mobo but as for highend mobo, didn't got the time to read reviews, so you could help me there. Keeping in mind that I am thinking of getting the "quads" with some water cooling kit in a couple of months.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 12, 2007)

*Helppppppp!!!!!*

guys...i ve got the zeb antibiotic

but theres a confusion......theres a white wire(a pair) coming out of the  lcd display...it doesnt seem to fit newhere?wat is it? is it the thermal sensor?but then the guide supplied says something must be present at the tip of the wire!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ that's cool what's the price ???

according to me the best would be ask for the side cover of ZEB Peace and use it in place of the ZEB Bijli ka side cover........and sale of the other cabinet made out of ZEB bijli side cover and ZEB Peace caby !!

this way u have front fan and also side LED fans !!


----------



## go4saket (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I want to buy a 4:3 19" LCD with good response rates & viewing angles. Which one should I go for and please also mention the price for the same...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

Which is better? E6750 or E6600.I will get xfx650 ultra mobo for one of of them.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ 6750 anyday... better and cheaper... 
but u ll have to get ur bios updated to use that..


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

which ram ? transcend  / kingston / corsair


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> whats ur Full Budget ?? that will be easy to compile a config... anyway lets go through the question one by one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...................so I suggest please read the threads in the hardware section, will give u a complete idea on all ur questions...




 Well, Thanks a lot Chota Cheeta,

My questions were for a perticular system, the compatibility issues, support each others, gfx card and cpu of such a same level to take take full advantage of each other,
I went through most of threads , and My questions remained unsolved.
as there were nothing i coulld find about Intel or 650i ultra comparision, all there was a crap of 650i BIOS.

Budget < 50,000 for the Whole PC excluding Gfx card and monitor

I already decided Dell Ultrasharp 24" monitor,
Microsoft Wireless laser mouse + KB
Zebronics Bijli cabinet

600 GB SATA Seagate 7200RPM
LiteOn 20X LightScribe DVD writer

Gfx card as digit forum will suggest.

CPU Q6700

mobo Intel one, will 975 xbx2 support fully q6700? I am asking again Pl Pl Help Me , 
full Quadrocore support, or it just made for C2D? 
Q6700  FSB is 1066mhz but mobo has 1333MHz support , Right ?
so will it support or no Boot ?

If you know any other intel original motherboard which fully support quadrocore PL PL tell me, what about 
G31, G33
P31,P35

Intel website says they support quadrocore
 but are intel original boards of this Chips,are available in Mumbai 
or they are made only by asus / xfx / other company using these chip only?
I am totally confused, PL PL help me on CPU+ Mobo Isssue,

thanks again for answering me,

Dr. Jimit Vadgama


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ 6750 anyday... better and cheaper...
> but u ll have to get ur bios updated to use that..



Any other mobo which doesn't requires BIOS upgrading.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

@jimit y dont u get a p35 mobo??? Get the asus p5k3 deluxe wifi ap or if u want a intel one then get the dp35dp or the dg33tl ... and yea even d975xbx2 is compatible wit c2q.. also all the above boards ll work wit the q6700 perfectly but q6700 is not at all vfm... instead get the q6600 if u desperately want a quad... even a c2d e6850 wd do..

@tech genius get the asus p5n e sli then


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 12, 2007)

CPU BOx with 50k !!!!

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 or Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ Rs. 12900/- + TAX
ASUS P5N32-E SLi or P5KC @ Rs. 11500/- + TAX
4 GB DDR-II 800 MHz Transcent / Kingstone @ Rs. 8800/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16mb Buffer @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
Pinnacle or WinFAST TV tuner kit for Vista @ Rs. 2100/- + TAX
Cabinet with Zebronics 500 watts @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop combo @ Rs. 750/- + TAX
Creative 5.1 @ Rs. 3600/- + TAX
APC 650 VA UPS @ Rs. 2500/- + TAX

Total Rs. 48932 incl % VAT in Kolkata  

Well Quad Cores are not that good Overclocker and when u overclock u need to have a Great pair of RAMs so, Kingstone or Transcend are not the ones to have...  so, I suggest stick with Q6600 of 1066 FSB Procy...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> which ram ? transcend  / kingston / corsair


for a C2D or amd which one shud my fren prefer as the price difference seems quite small . .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ choto that guy wants a high end pc why have u put some cheap SMPS

let him use bijli with Zeb pure platinum or CM @ 3.2k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 12, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> ^^ choto that guy wants a high end pc why have u put some cheap SMPS
> 
> let him use bijli with Zeb pure platinum or CM @ 3.2k



Please keep in mind that when I was compliling I had to complie the full system...

So tell me, to add a Cooler Master 600 eXtreme one would need to cut cost !!! Tell me where u feel one can cut cost ??

please just dont suggest one Part  rather suggest full config with exact street price and incl TAX fit that in the budget of the user !!!!

as when some one suggest single parts new users will get confuse, its really not about a Single Part its about the full system and managing that within that Budget what one would have !!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ hmm ok !!! actually if that works out great !! then i am very happy !! coz even i dont want to spend too much on SMPS.........was just wondering that's all....!! 

if he wants all that we would then better extend budget by 2k !! to 52k !!
so that later he can add mid end or high gfx card....!! right ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 12, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> so that later he can add mid end or high gfx card....!! right ??



If u read his post u would find he did wrote he dont need any card...



> if he wants all that we would then better extend budget by 2k !! to 52k !!



well in that case I would say wouldnt it be better buying Croisar Performance DDR-II ??  or rather may be that P5K eXtreme with onboard 2GB DDR-III 

there is no end of increasing !!!  some would feel lets increase here I would feel lets increase there !!!  so, its endless


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2007)

ya right it will be endless if u go on extending resulting to a alienware area 51 ALX !!! 
he wont over clock or do any modding i guess.....he is a Doctor !! 
( am jst supposing !! might be he knows much more then me...cant say )

instead he might want to over clock human brains for better performance !! lolzz


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

@sagargv try to Get Corsair XMS modules..


----------



## spikygv (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks , 
too costly . 8000 for 1gb ram ?????(source theitwares)
thinking of 667mhz 1gb corsair for 2300.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ if u dont intend to oc much then get transcend 2*1gb ddr2 667 for 3.6k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> CPU BOx with 50k !!!!
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 or Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ Rs. 12900/- + TAX
> ASUS P5N32-E SLi or P5KC @ Rs. 11500/- + TAX
> ...



yeah that a good config for that much price.....but don't u think u missed something?
think....
think....
think....
think....think....
Ok time's up!

Its the graphics card bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^^

Umm...  In that case i would say u forgot some thing to read....

think....
think....
think....
think....think....
Ok time's up!

its this part of the authors post....



			
				dr_jimit said:
			
		

> Budget < 50,000 for the Whole PC excluding Gfx card and monitor



against which i compile it up


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks , Thanks a lot to all of you,

Now i am reaching somewhat to a - what i would call a SemiFinal Listwith some question,



Intel C2Q Q6700

Intel DP35DP mobo [ any comments/ disadvantages? They both fully supports each other.]

4GB [ 1 GB x 4 ] DDR2 800MHz Kingston RAM [Rs. 2500 x 4 Mumbai price OK?]

250 GB  x 2 SATA HDD  [ please tell me if i would have to ask and pay dealer for SATA 2 and 16MB seperately or all current drives are same ? And I want 2 Drives for Video Capturing =1 dedicated, any coments?]

LiteOn Lightscribe DL DVD writer [ Availability and price of lightscribe media, what do u comment? or go for Plain 20x model?]

Zebronics Bijli (3fans)with zebronics 500Watts PSU [ I calculated power for this system = 369 watts for 1 with 8600 GPU,LGA 775, 2 HDD,1 Optical. so will 500watts b good enough right?even for future] [pl tell me the approx price of these two]

Microsoft wireless Laser Desktop 6000 [ Rs. 4950 ]


Stereo Speakers "on-monitor" with Dell Ultrasharp 24"

Not decided about GFX card, [ but u suggest 3 choice for this system] first i wanna complete this list.



In general,

I want this Pc for my cousin for Photo and video editing,
I want intel CPU+mobo only, [ thanks pathiks for suggesting intel MOBO number]
I NEVER NEVER want to overclock, and i want a Powerful and steady system
so i dont want ASUS mobo / intel extreme series cpu

Dont need TV tuner card, UPS currently


One stupid like question in end, 
" Does quad core q6700 @ 2.66GHz means that there are 4 2.66GHz cpu in one = 4 x 2.66=10.66 GHz ? or  2.66GHz  total speed divided by 4 cores?"
Pl dont get Angry with this question, 


And for " Human Brain Overclocking " ,  
The simple way is to utilize your Brain's current processing speed fully,
My 3 ways

1. Take a Very good deep and adequate sleep daily
2. Have a good cup of Tea or Coffee
3. Always Be Happy,  

because, Happiness is like a fan , that cools down your overclocked brain.....  [or underutilized brain which heats on normal use, hehehe]  
It lets you work at full potential.


I have given my Semifinal list, with some question, Please suggest and comment, help me again to finalise it,then i will next decide GFX card for Dell monitor.

Thank you All,
This Forum is Great

Dr. Jimit


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

U cant fit such within 50k mate...  and really Intel Boards are not the one to get when buying high end systems... Kick those out 

Quite honestly, please run the price in calculator, what u are planing wont fit in to the Budget of 50k, even u put the spk and TV tuner card, UPS, out as u seems to happy with crappy Stereo spks... 

seriouslly u cant fit them under ur budget 

I boubt that Intel DP35DP is available in Mumbai... anyway, intel boards are really not recomended... !!!


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I boubt that Intel DP35DP is available in Mumbai... anyway, intel boards are really not recomended... !!!



Intel® Desktop Board DG33TL is available on "deltapage"

Intel DG33U 33G,S,L, 16x,1333 MHz  MicroATX Rs. 5500 only
[ this has a free Intel GMA 3100, HDMI  too  hehe ]

*www.intel.com/products/chipsets/g33/

wouldn't that be enough for  non overclockers ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

even if u dont overclock, Combination of XFX 650i Ultra 5000/- + TAX with 8400GS 2800/- + TAX though its more than Intel X3100 but really worth that money...

Tell me whats the Final Config u want to by, give us one pictre product by product by mentioning its prices... I really doubt what u have in ur mind would be hard to fit in to ur budget !!!


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 13, 2007)

Intel C2Q Q6700  
Intel DP33U mobo                                               Rs.20k for both ?


4GB [ 1 GB x 4 ] DDR2 800MHz Kingston RAM           Rs.2500 * 4
250 GB x 2 SATA HDD                                          Rs.3000*2
LiteOn Lightscribe DL DVD writer                            Rs. 1950
Zebronics Bijli (3 fans)with zebronics 500Watts PSU  Rs. ????
Microsoft wireless Laser Desktop 6000 [ Rs. 4950 ]    Rs. 4950


----------



## cynosure (Aug 13, 2007)

^ Dont go for Q6700, instead go for Q6600 and overclock it. It can take a 200MHz overclock even on stock cooler. There is no point of wasting so much of money on 200MHz (Q6700's price is almost double of Q6600). Instead go for a better gfx or more storage or more powerful PSU.


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 13, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^ Dont go for Q6700, instead go for Q6600 and overclock it. It can take a 200MHz overclock even on stock cooler. There is no point of wasting so much of money on 200MHz (Q6700's price is almost double of Q6600). Instead go for a better gfx or more storage or more powerful PSU.



THANKS, BUT

In Lami. Rd Mumbai,

Q6700 + 975XBX2 = Rs. 22500 Inc. tax

and if I go for motherboard D33U its around Rs. 4000 less then 975, [ + 1333MHz FSB + GMA 3100 free ]

And isn't Zebronics 500W wtih Bijli Cabinet suffient for a 8800 and  Q6700 ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 15, 2007)

^You mean the default PSU which comes with the cabinet? I wouldn't bet on it & by 8800 I asume you mean the GTS 320MB version is it? If yes then don't fall for the stock PSU but go in for either a Coolermaster or Powersafe 600W PSU which will cost you atleast 3.4k & will be able to handle your current rig.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Suggestions for new config*

I am putting up a system for mid to high level  gaming. The system needs to be future proof as I won't be upgrading for another 2 years(other than the GPU, which I am not buying now and the RAM which I can upgrade later).
Please offer your suggestions.
1. Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
2. Motherboard: Asus P5N32-E SLi / XFX 680i LT SLi (Can't decide)
3. RAM: Transccend 800 Mhz DDR2 2x 1 GB sticks
4. Mouse: Logitech G7
5. Monitor: Viewsonic 2245wm LCD monitor
6. Cabinet: Zebronics Antibiotic (need quiet operation, any alternatives? (<Rs.4000))
7. Speakers (Need 2.1 system as I don't have space for 5.1 <12K)
8. HDD: Seagate 250 GB x 2 in RAID0
9. GPU: Will buy it from abroad next month. 8800 GTX x 2 in SLi (currently having 7600 GT)
10. Optical drive: Lite On DVD Writer (don't need blue ray or hd dvd)
11. CPU cooler: Cooler master Ultra Hyper 48
12. SMPS: Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W(needs to support 2x 8800 GTX)
13. TV Tuner card (not decided). Need internal PCI card which works with Vista and best performance(i.e. picture, sound and tuning ability)(<5K)
14. OS: Vista Home premium 64 bit
15. Security Software: Kaspersky Internet security

Budget: Rs. 1 lac (excluding software)
Also please suggest a good MFD (fax not required) with seperate ink catridges.(<10K)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Suggestions for new config*

u cud have used this thread . but neway , have a read . .
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63874

since ur budget is quite gud , y dont u consider c2q 's or those c2 extreme models . . .


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Suggestions for new config*

Get 4 Gb ram..
7. Get a altec lancing atp3 2.1 ..2.3k..


----------



## spikygv (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Suggestions for new config*

and yes , choose corsair instead of transcend . take those xms modules..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Suggestions for new config*

Get a quality mouse pad from everglide, steel or razer.

GPU: just wait for the GF9 series. Till then use that 7600GT(max 3 months).

nvidia says they wud be almost 3 ties faster than current generation cards.

optical drive: go for sony sata DVDRW.

Mouse: Go for G5 or Razer Copperhead. Or wait a bit and take a look at the about to be released Razer's new Boomslang(not the old one).

Speaker: Altec Lansing MX 5021 THX 2.1. Its the best 2.1 under 10k nd is prices at: 6k

TV tuner: Leadtek Vista Ready and HD ready Tv tuners are availablr. It has even HDMI in and has digital processing.

Cabinet: I doubt whether the 8800GTX wu fit in antibiotic. Ull have hard time installing the HDDs. Ull have to go for lil bigger cabbys like Perfomance TX, Stacker etc. Super Lanboy is a gud one for 5k but i doubt if this too is small for 8800GTX.

CM hyper 6 or 7 is more efficient than 48

PSU: Zebronics 730W Diamond : 7~8k
it has modular cables and as stable as corsair nd antec. Looks gr8 also.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 16, 2007)

Thread Meged..


----------



## User Name (Aug 17, 2007)

i want Basic Guide Purchase a new Laptop.
if it is posted already then can u please give me the link.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

OK... Here we go with 1 Lack Budget... note Its my personal thinking that one can use this bellow as for best use !!! we will have difference in openion for sure... so, please wait for other to reply...

My shot..

Intel Q6600 @ 12900/- + TAX
ASUS P5N32-E Sli (680i) @ Rs. 11500/- + TAX
Kingstone Performance 4 x 1 GB DDR-II @ Rs. 12000/- + TAX
ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme @ Rs. 4500/- + TAX
320 GB SATA-II 16 MB Buffer @ Rs. 3400/- + TAX
WinFast TV Tuner Card with Remote supporting Vista @ Rs. 2500/- + TAX
2 x 8800 GTS 320 MB @ Rs. 27400/- + TAX
DVD RM Liton @ Rs. 1350/- + TAX
Any Large well Ventilated Cabinet I would say @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX
Cooler Master eXtreme 600 watts @ Rs. 3500/- + TAX
Dell 22" LCD E228WFP @ Rs. 19000/- + TAX
Creative 2.1 will do I suppose when you don’t have space @ Rs. 1000/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop Pro wired can do the job well @ Rs. 750/- + TAX


TAX @ 4% 4080

*Total 10,6080 ex Kolkata Price incl TAX*

This is what I thought would be good... !!!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ Saurav.. 4GB is supported only in 64Bit OS right?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

Well Not really, PAE and 3GB Switch will allow x86 platform too access more than 4GB RAMs,

take a look in these links,

Physical Address Extension

Some more detailed Tech Stuff  *www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/pae_os.mspx

But personally I would say yeah when running 4GB + 1GB Video Memory, opt for x64 platform !!!!


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 17, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> OK... Here we go with 1 Lack Budget... note Its my personal thinking that one can use this bellow as for best use !!! we will have difference in openion for sure... so, please wait for other to reply...
> 
> My shot..
> 
> ...



1,P35 works better than 650i/680i with quads...so u may replace the MB with ASUS P5k deluxe (future proof also-works with 45nm also without any bios update)....
2,As quads can't be overclocked much,we can go for ordinary RAM rather than High performance ones (2~3% performance increase for double the price is not necessary)
3,instead of 320sli u may suggest 8800GTX...
4,E228WFP is available for 17k...
5,Definately a better Speaker for 1L PC...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

Arun said:
			
		

> 1,P35 works better than 650i/680i with quads...so u may replace the MB with ASUS P5k deluxe (future proof also-works with 45nm also without any bios update)....



Tell me which P35 based ASUS board is SLi Supported ??



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> 2,As quads can't be overclocked much,we can go for ordinary RAM rather than High performance ones (2~3% performance increase for double the price is not necessary)



I didnt suggested Kingstone option.. 667 MFz 4GB would have costed Rs. 8k where as the Performace ones is Rs. 12k they are good for Ocing the Quads...



			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> 3,instead of 320sli u may suggest 8800GTX...



Author wants SLi 



			
				arun said:
			
		

> 4,E228WFP is available for 17k...



mention the source... and thnx for the update...



			
				Arun said:
			
		

> 5,Definately a better Speaker for 1L PC...



once again u missed the authors post... He doesnt need better than 2.1 !!!


----------



## morpheusv6 (Aug 17, 2007)

According to tomshardware,
E6750 has a better gaming performance than Q6600 and has a better price/performance ratio also. I am not that into video editing or applications that require a 'Quad' Core.

As for the speakers, I already have a ATP3, I am looking for something with stronger bass and more rms output.

No intrested in 'low latency' RAM modules. Too costly for their performance.

GPU: Buying later after 2-3 months, after the price of 8800 GTX reduces a bit.

Another thing, since I am based in Bangalore, should I get the parts locally or from some other place? Where is it cheaper: Mumbai, Chennai or Delhi (sorry don't have contacts in Kolkata)? Any good online dealers(I am aware of itwares and itdepot)?

Any way thanks for the response.


----------



## arun_chennai (Aug 17, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Tell me which P35 based ASUS board is SLi Supported ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi *choto cheeta* why r u getting tensed???
i am just advising him only....thats all.....nobody can deny the fact that u are helping others in a big way....just a discussion yar...(anyway i din't reed the authors post ya---thats why...)


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Aug 17, 2007)

morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> As for the speakers, I already have a ATP3, I am looking for something with stronger bass and more rms output.





			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> I am looking for something with stronger bass and more rms output.



look for  klipsh promedia 2.1 or altec mx-5021

here is my review
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63390


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a very old desktop PC with the following config. 
1. Normal mouse-keyboard
2. CRT 14" monitor (NEC MultiSynch A500+), capable of 1280x1024 60Hz 32-bit
3. 40GB IDE HDD, little slow, but manageable
4. 154MB RAM (24MB Shared for Video, 130MB Usable)
5. HP Vectra VL, Intel P2 based system
    + Onboard phone modem, 10MB LAN, and sound card
    + CD-ROM drive + 3.5" Floppy Drive
    + 2 USB ports + 1 Free PCI slot

I want to upgrade this desktop to a system, with at least the following config.

1. 512 MB RAM
2. Wireless Internet 802.11g (54Mbps)

I want to do the upgrade with minimal possible cost. But, at the same time, I am wondering, is it worth it, to continue with a P2 based system, at today's date? I would be using this mainly for doing some testing of the in-house developed software, so slow machine with minimum bells and whistles may be good!

Please advise.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

> 2. Wireless Internet 802.11g (54Mbps)



USB Device sells for around Rs. 900/- in Kolkata... but for that you would need one 2.0 USB Port ...

I guess for u its wise to opt for Wifi PCI Card Rs. 1200/- in Kolkata....



> 1. 512 MB RAM



That would be really hard to find... I think u wont be able to digg up a 512 MB Stick and may be ur P-II Motherboard may not support 512 stick...

So best would be buying 2 256MB SD RAM modules... No real good idea about the SD RAM price... as really hard to find new ones now days... !!!


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Choto_Cheeta for the advise. I was also thinking, if I could re-use the following from the old system

1. CRT Monitor 14"
2. HDD 40GB
3. Keyboard/Mouse
4. CD-ROM Drive
5. Floppy Drive
6. Cabinet with whatever SMPS it has, must be at least 250W (Though it is HP branded one, but I believe any ATX mobo should fit, right?)

... and build a new system, with some OK processor, and mobo, then? Again cost is the concern.

Please advise.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2007)

dude there s no juice left in ur p2.. I wd say that u get a new pc altogether

dude there s no juice left in ur p2.. I wd say that u get a new pc altogether


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 17, 2007)

That's exactly why I made the second post. I was thinking of getting a new procy, a new mobo, and a wireless card, and re-use the rest of the peripherals... Can you please suggest any good cheap combination of Mobo, and procy, and also the prices in Kolkata? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

@niladrisde

Tell us ur Budget... what I can see is P-II not up to the mark, but as u would just run Coding job in it.. i would say run it as long as possible..


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 17, 2007)

My budget is around 7k/8k. In that P2 machine, sometimes it feels hopelessly slow, and the software being developed wouldn't probably be used by anyone running less than P4, considering the product would be launched another year later. That's why I was thinking of buying something dual core type, with some OK processor. In fact, if I have to throw out the procy, and mobo, why not get AMD/ASUS, at least better performance/cost ratio...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2007)

offtopic : ^^ so its basically for your work ??
when its for business never regret !! buy a new comp !! excel in your business !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

8k..

tough.... Very tough...

See what u can Manage is,

AMD Sempron 3000+ / 2800+ @ Rs. 1200/- + TAX
Cheap VIA Chipset based Motherboard @ Rs. 1500/- + TAX
512 MB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 1000/- + TAX
Cabi + SMPS (as ur old one will not going to do) Rs. 1200/- + TAX

Total @ Rs. 6500/- incl TAX 4%

But really tell me, is that worth of update to u ??


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 17, 2007)

I completely agree Choto_Cheeta, and add the wireless card on top of that, and it easily becomes 8k+ with tax. Plus as because it's for business, I have to buy Windows XP Home license, which is 6k?

I believe I have to raise my hardware budget to 10k/11k. If that still sounds not descent, please suggest, as because I don't have much idea about different mobos, and their prices, and compatibility with the processors...

And just to quickly reply to aks_win, yes budget hurts, when you know you have to run from your pocket, for another year...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

> I believe I have to raise my hardware budget to 10k/11k. If that still sounds not descent, please suggest, as because I don't have much idea about different mobos, and their prices, and compatibility with the processors...



well in that Budget range you dont need to know much about Better Config, its just asking the Vendor to give u some thing which will allow you to go as low as possible..



what we can do from here is just advicing you to select the type  thats it... 



> Plus as because it's for business, I have to buy Windows XP Home license, which is 6k?



Windows XP SP2 Pro is Rs. 6.5k + TAX

!!!!


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 18, 2007)

First of all, thanks. 

But, you think, even if I have to buy just the mobo, procy, RAM, and the wireless card, it is not possible within 10k/11k? In an earlier post you only mentioned a complete system, for just 16k odd with tax...? I am naive, and just asking...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^

Exclude the Windows XP from that Budget, we can suggest and compile pretty decent config under that then 

AMD X2 3600+ 1MB L2 Socket AM2 @ Rs. 2700/-
MSI K9AMG2 (AMD 690v Chipset with ATi x1200 onboard) @ Rs. 2400/-
1 GB DDR-II @ Rs. 1900/-
Cabi + SMPS @ Rs. 1200/-

Total Rs. 9932/- incl 4% VAT Kolkata...


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, sorry of course, as I mentioned 10k/11k is just the Hardware budget, Win XP I have budgeted for, separately... Sorry I should have mentioned it clearly.

I just want decent mobo, procy, RAM, Wireless card, and a cabbi, if possible under 10k range....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^^

I have Edited the Post so U missed it  anyway its 9932/- all incl but yeah U need to add another 1k either for the PCI Wifi Card or for the USB Wifi adapter !!!


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent!! I can't really thank you enough choto_cheetah!

In fact I already bought a system by following your advice from your first post in this thread (AMD X2 64 4000+/AMD M2A-VM/250GB Sata2/Kingston 1GB DDR2 800/LG DVD-RW/Colorsit 450 + Cabi/PCI Wireless Card/Logitech Wireless Kb-M/Local UPS), for 32.5k incl. Tax. Lots of thanks for your valuable advices.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome... 

and It would be helpful you if please break that config up with detailed pricing product by product here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45694

thnkx


----------



## niladrisde (Aug 18, 2007)

Surely will do... (didn't know such a thread existed)


----------



## rollcage (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey,

Just today I got a PC assembled for my friend, 
basic config, simple usage, and occasionally Oracle, 3D Max usage.

AMD X2 4000+  & Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2 (Specs)  - Rs. 6350

512*2 Transcend 667 - 2100
Sony DVD Writer - 1500
Viewsonic 19" WideScreen - 9200
Hitachi 160SATA2 
FDD, normal cabinet & powersupply
Logitech Combo - 680
..

My question is .. I had a option of MSI nvidia 6100 board and this Gigabyte AMD 690 board. . gigabyte 400rs expensive
and ASUS with nvidia chipset was more expensive.

I went for gigabyte bcoz it had 4 RAM slots not 2, (better in case of upgrade)
and shared video support upto 256mb.

> Was that correct decision? ya I have taken it, but want to know whats right.
> Which one has upper hand nvidia or AMD chipset?

Regards


----------



## spikygv (Aug 18, 2007)

amd 690G has the advantage . the nvidia chipset is quite old


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 18, 2007)

well guys..*i need to BUY a new display for my pc.*

my config is:

c2d e6420
xfx 650i ultra
2gigs ddr2 667
xfx 8600gt 256
cm 500 extreme
300gb sata 2 +all other bla bla....

*i am confused whether to buy a flat crt or an lcd(budget-max 10-12k)*

*i will be playing games,all the latest ones*(with some eye candy on,of cous!).

*now pushing my rig to 1280*1024(native resolution of 17'' lcd)gaming wud send the frame rates skyrocketting earthwards*....well dats wat i think!

now what should i get? a 17'' crt or a 15''/17'' lcd?? 

*can the 17'' lcd support 1024*768 gaming without compromise on visual quality?*

now for an lcd,*it must have 5ms response time and high contrast ratio(>500:1) EDIT::i need gud brightness too..>300cd/m^2 and low dot pitch*....i think that will be good for gaming.

now tell me,wat shud i do?


----------



## go4saket (Aug 18, 2007)

Just read in PC World that Intel Q6600 is now available for Rs.11000/-. Is that true... Moreover, there is a lot of gush about the new 45nm processors that are about to release by this year end. Is this going to be quite superior to the present 65nm on grounds of performance. I actually want to buy a PC but if the upcoming technology is going to be way better, I would better wait rather buying something that is about to die...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> i am confused whether to buy a flat crt or an lcd(budget-max 10-12k)



My suggestion View Soniq VX1932WM available at Rs. 10050/- + TAX Kolkata....



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> Just read in PC World that Intel Q6600 is now available for Rs.11000/-. Is that true...



They are available but not actually Rs. 11k here at Kolkata some 12.7k + TAX...


----------



## S!D (Aug 19, 2007)

Buddies,
I have sold off my old dinosaur a few months back and need ur assistance and guide on my next purchase.
I did do a bit of digging and with my limited knowledge came up with this list:

AMD X2 5200~2.6Ghz~2MB L2 Cache :: The Cheapest AMD with 2MB L2 Cache
Asus M2N-E (non SLI) :: Cheapest ASUS Mobo with a thermal pipe design+nforce 570 Ultra+8channel audio
Transcend 1GB DDR II 800Mhz :: Plan to add another one later for going dual channel
Seagate 160GB SATA II
ASUS DVD RW
Zeb Bijli+Zeb Platinum 400W PSU (or probably CoolerMaster Extreme 500W if I can afford it )
Viewsonic 19" Wide VA1912wb with DVI input.
Budget is 30k(+-3K)

 Eagerly awaiting comments and suggessions


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

Budget Sir, your Budget please... thats the most Infortant thing along with what will be ur use ??


----------



## S!D (Aug 19, 2007)

Budget is around 30k +-3k as per need

Want to build a mid-range gaming rig.
I was into full time gaming at the time when Unreal Tournament 2004 was launched.
Doom3 was the last game I played and it run decently on my last system.
But I have been out of touch and out of station ever since..

And I guess today's games like FEAR, etc. wud be quite a handful.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> Budget is around 30k +-3k as per need
> 
> Want to build a mid-range gaming rig.
> I was into full time gaming at the time when Unreal Tournament 2004 was launched.
> ...



i will let saurav do the honours...

but sure man..u will need a grafix card...say an XFX 8600GT 256 MB...should suffice for ur needs if u dont put in much of eye candy...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> i will let saurav do the honours...
> 
> but sure man..u will need a graix card...say an XFX 8600GT 256 MB...should suffice for ur needs if u dont put in much of eye candy...



Come on...

Post your views naa... 

yes certainly i would try my one too, but you too please post your View...


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> My suggestion View Soniq VX1932WM available at Rs. 10050/- + TAX Kolkata....



Thanks..but tell me one thing..do these lcd displays support any resolution below their native ones?will there be any glitches or performance hits then? i have  xfx geforce 8600gt..will dat suffice for my gaming needds at native resloutions or do i need to tone down the resoluition?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> Thanks..but tell me one thing..do these lcd displays support any resolution below their native ones?will there be any glitches or performance hits then? i have  xfx geforce 8600gt..will dat suffice for my gaming needds at native resloutions or do i need to tone down the resoluition?



Certainly they support !!! run under DVI Interface for better performance on Changing resolution... 

@S!D

My personal Opinion... 

New Intel Dual Core E2140 @ Rs. 2800/- TAX
ASUS P5N-E Sli (650i) Rs. 7000/- TAX
Kingstone / Transcend 2 x 1 GB DDR-II @ Rs. 3800/- TAX
DVD RW @ Rs. 1300/- TAX
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 2000/- TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2600/- TAX
Cabi + ColorSit 450 watts @ Rs. 1800/- TAX
View Sonic 19" @ Rs. 9000/- TAX
Keyboard Mouse Microsoft Combo 700 @ Rs. 750/- TAX

TAX @ 4% Rs. 1242

*Total is 32292* incl TAX

Now lets annalys it...

The New Intel Dual Cores are really hell of a processors...  Developed on came core acritecture....  basically I would say a strip down version of Core 2 Duo Processors but in some really eye cacthing price... it will on stock out performe up to 4000 X2 with ease... and reports suggests that its a hell of a Overclocker, people do 85 to 100 % oc on intel stock cooling and when that high it will take on any AMD range 

but for ur needs even 15% OC will be enough to compete agaisnt 5200 ... this is a really vaule for money processors from Intel...

Why P5N-E SLi over XFX 650i ?? simple because no support for 45mn  though ever you may not buy a 45mn at present but when you feel (that too in distance future) u will have option to remove the E2140 and replace it with a really Cheaper C2D or a Low end 45 mn processor... 

Well 2 GB will be good to run under Dual Channel...

now for grfx Card I chose 8400 as at present will allow u to run FEAR under 800x600 with some what high settings... !!! but u may not be able to play BioShock on that 800 with high settings, but that too should run under mid settings !!! 

but this platform will allow to to add a better card when u can gather some more money for a better card, may be a 9xxx later on after 6 month !!!

I feel this is a platform which is very flexible on upgarding options so later on in future u will not face much problem adding stuff


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2007)

hmm.i agree wid u sourav....the above config luks gud!real gud!
u type so fast...now dats y i left the config upto u bro...keep it comming!!8)

one question:::does the dvi port give better performance than analog input?and if I game at lower resolutions than native..will dat cause performance issues?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

> one question:::does the dvi port give better performance than analog input?and if the game at lower resolutions than native..will dat cause performance issues?



for ur information, DVI is better than Analog Inteface... !!! *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface

and games will peforme Better under lower resolution with Lower end GRFX Cards   

@ S!D

Forgor to Write...

Here is a Quick Look at 8400 GS 256MB  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65606


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> for ur information, DVI is better than Analog Inteface... !!!
> and games will peforme Better under lower resolution with Lower end GRFX Cards



well,choto..can i have the specs of your rig?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

Because of Cafe Chain, u may say i have quite a few, but which is my personal at my Room is,

E6600 @ 3.6 GHz (Will step down to 1.6 GHz)
ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme with Panflo 120 mm ultra High speed fan
P5N-E SLi
ATi x1600 Pro (will shift to 8400 GS)
4 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ 700 MHz
Pinnacle TV Tuner KIT
250 GB SATA-II 8 MB BUffer
250 GB SATA-II 16 mb buffer
80 GB SATA-I
80 GB PATA
Sony DVD RW
SAMSUNG DVD ROM
Large Mecury Cabinet (4 yrl old) (Highly Modified with Cooling FANs 2 120mm ext and few smaller cabinet fans)
ColorSit 500 Watts
Techcom 350 watts for the Cabi FANs
TVS Gold (10 yrl old)
Microsoft Mouse
5.1 Creative (will shift to 2.1 4 yrl old NEC SPk)
View Soniq vg1930wm (may Shift to vx1932wm)
APC 500 VA with 2 extra Rocket Battery for a 3 hours Backup onload

!!!

Thats it i suppose in my home PC now...

now why I will shift becasue to save power  paying 500 etar on each bill because of these moster running that 1st !!! so as I a not a pro gamer will shift the ATi Card to any or the cafe servers  and me will use 8400 GS !!! will run under clocked at 1.6 GHz to save power !!! so no more high stuff so no more heat, so can swicth of the techcom... LCD too saves a tons of power ... but once again, when ever i need with a simple reboot and load of BIOS Profile will allow me to run at top performacne 

but for 24x7 i prefer the power saving mode !!!!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2007)

well...dats one hell of a rig bro...
btw...at wat resolution do ya drive ur lcd?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^

native 1440x900.... !!!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 19, 2007)

@invisible_devil ;; oh i mean choto_devil oh i mean little_devil oh ho choto_cheetah : great config bro.. and everything double.. r u single ?

lolzz (sorry for a SPAM)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

^^

yeah yeah... u see 1st off all Me tooo was like u jumping.... now when I see the bills and Family shouting beacasue of the Bill its cause  I have to work double hard than making the config to take action to reduce the power bills


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> yeah yeah... u see 1st off all Me tooo was like u jumping.... now when I see the bills and Family shouting beacasue of the Bill its cause  I have to work double hard than making the config to take action to reduce the power bills



nice job den bro.native resolutions eh?
tell me,hw long will my 8600gt last on the 19'' wide viewsonic u suggested?can i be able to play at native 1440*900?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

^^

well not many games go that high...  1280 would be limit for many games... those which will support that high may not allow you to run full settings turned on to high on that higher Resolutiuon...

Dont expect BioShock to run on ur highest resolition with high settings on 8600 !!!!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> well not many games go that high...  1280 would be limit for many games... those which will support that high may not allow you to run full settings turned on to high on that higher Resolutiuon...
> 
> Dont expect BioShock to run on ur highest resolition with high settings on 8600 !!!!



may be i shud do well to stick to a plain vanilla flat 17'' CRT..read a lot abt scaling issues in LCD...wen u are downsizing from native resolution...the loss of quality is quite unnacceptable they say...


----------



## S!D (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, i've been with intel for the past 6years  and really wanted to give AMD a shot on this one.  (My first PC was a P4 1.8 and the next one a p4 2.4)
And I dont wanna go Intel unless I'm goin for a conroe C2D probably the E6750  (then again, thats waaay outta reach)
maybe sometime in future i might go in for a Quad core  once that is available(and most importantly affordable )
moreover, i am not int OCing, so that is out of the question.

Plus, fill me in; when compared to the output performance of a basic 3800, how much is the 5200 feasable on a cost-to-power ratio.
or given the bottlenecks of the RAM/MOBO, wud the 5200 really score big compared to the 3800  , if so then how much?

i wud add a grfx card later. waiting for more funds to come in, so i dont need to settle down for a budget card. wud probably get one in october.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

5200 is certainly far better procy than 3800 I would say till 4200 its better to buy 3800 over them... but even when buying 4400 i would still say 3800 is a better buy over that...

But 4800 or latter is certainly out performace the bellow ones a gr8 deal...

and for the config, I gave my best shot... !!! thought thats what Best in my opinion for Budget or 30/33k


----------



## S!D (Aug 19, 2007)

i already own a Logitech MX revolution.(currently flaunted by 'sabre' until i get my own rig ).

would u know what wud be a good wireless keyboard under 2k (thats apart from the aforestated budget)

@choto
yaar kuch comment to karo on my stated config..
if possib outline y each seperate component is good/bad (i am starting off from scrach here , and i really need help from u guys on understanding this game better ) it wud help me in making a more decided choice.

I did some digging on the config u gave, and boss i'm getting a big thumbs up . But i have heard so much about AMDs that I think my computing experience wud be incomplete without ever tryin one 

Also, wud any non-C2D proccy (without overclocking) be able to give better perf than the AMD 5200


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2007)

considering the lil price diff a 6750 can really kick the 5200+.. Not to mention the extra 2mb l2


----------



## S!D (Aug 20, 2007)

Good point

I dont really wanna settle down for a compromise, but I wanna make sure that the amount of technology I buy can actually be utilised.

I mean, ur PC just runs just as fast as your slowest component.
So I want a fast processor, but I wanna make sure that the accompanying components at present (and the ones added later), actually utilise the delivered power.

So, let's start from scratch  ,

 My budget is 30k.
Out of this I have set aside:
Rs 1,700 for Zeb Bijli Cabby
Rs 1,500 for DVD-RW 
Rs 9,600 (Approx as per last pricing) for Viewsonic 19" LCD with DVI input
Already have Mouse+Keyboard+Speakers and will add the Grfx card later due to budget constraint.

So I am left with 17,200 to buy:

 A Good proccy
 A Good MOBO (non SLI)
 1GB DDR II 800Mhz RAM
 160GB SATA II HDD
 500W PSU with comparably better true output
(I am excluding the vat, I have a 3k buffer for that)

Could U guys please suggest on this


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2007)

Now for 17,200

Here is what I can think of,

ColorSit 500 Watts @ Rs. 1600/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II (8mb buffer) Rs. 2000/- + TAX
1GB DDR-II 800 MHz Rs. 2200/- + TAX

Lowest Mobo which makes sense would be XFX 650i Ultra Rs. 5000/- + TAX

That Left us Rs. 6400 ....

C2D Processors in that range would be E4400 !!!

Now tell me, if you compare that above with my previuoslly suggested Config, as overall which Looks Better ??



			
				Me said:
			
		

> @S!D
> 
> My personal Opinion...
> 
> ...


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Help me with PC Configuration*

I want to but a new PC mainly for using high end softwares such as 3ds MAX, Maya etc. My budget is around 30-35K & I want atleast 4GB of RAM & 250 GB HDD. Please help me ??

Thank You


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*

u have to compromize on graphics in this budget


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*

I can invest 5K on an entry level Graphics Card... not more than that...


----------



## spikygv (Aug 21, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> Good point
> 
> I dont really wanna settle down for a compromise, but I wanna make sure that the amount of technology I buy can actually be utilised.
> 
> ...



if u intend on upgrading ur proccy when 45nm intel proccy's come out , then its better to take choto's old suggestion and buy E2140 . if u dont intend on upgrading ur proccy next year , better to compromise on that TFT and buy a CRT and go4 e6750 . .ur other components like the g-card wont bottleneck the 6750 . besides that , even if a component is getting bottlenecked , it'll perform usually better than a lower priced model ( for example i have a p4 HT 3 Ghz i know its bottlenecking my 8600GT , but never the less i know that the 8500GT wont perform to the level of 8600GT on my rig , so although there is a bottleneck , its the better choice .) . since ur buying the g-card later , chances are more that the cpu bottlenecks the g-card and not the other way around . so no point in going for a lower powered amd now. .


----------



## spikygv (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*

dont u need a super costly quadro fx or fire GL for that purpose ? how will even the g-card fit in that budget ??


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*

ok...now i an increasing my budget to 45K.not more than that...plaese help ??


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*

I guess U missed this STICKY

*BASIC GUIDE TO  PURCHASE A PC *


----------



## shantanu (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*

@vineet : try to search before posting... creating new threads is easy, but you can contribute a lil bit by searching on topic..  you are a old member , with more then 1.6 years in this forum.

threads merged


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*



			
				vineetrocks2005 said:
			
		

> I want to but a new PC mainly for using high end softwares such as 3ds MAX, Maya etc. My budget is around 30-35K & I want atleast 4GB of RAM & 250 GB HDD. Please help me ??
> 
> Thank You



Do you need a full config incl Monitor SKP and UPS of just the CPU (Procy + Mobo + RAM + GRFX + HDD + etc) ??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Help me with PC Configuration*

@shantanu y did u merge the threads... its not a sticky anymore and also the title has changed to that of the 2nd one..


----------



## shantanu (Aug 21, 2007)

i think its ok now


----------



## S!D (Aug 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Now for 17,200
> 
> Here is what I can think of,
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant!!
Just edges the cut.

Just with the processor, I heard from Sabre that the C2D 4series are not based on a Conroe Core against the 6series, and this makes quite a striking difference in performance.

Given the platform you stated above, do you think its better to stretch to a E6550, or would that be just overkill of power with no practical deliverance

Comment...



			
				sagargv said:
			
		

> if u intend on upgrading ur proccy when 45nm intel proccy's come out , then its better to take choto's old suggestion and buy E2140.


I only intend add on more components to upgrade, rather than scrapping off any  .



> if u dont intend on upgrading ur proccy next year , better to compromise on that TFT and buy a CRT and go4 e6750.


No can do there , crazy abt watchin movies on a 19" wide. I watched a cuple on Sabre's rig n they look pretty stunning.


> ...ur other components like the g-card wont bottleneck the 6750.


I hear u there. right now doin some serious calculations wid budget, between an E6550 and E6750 . I wish I had a better salary .


> since ur buying the g-card later , chances are more that the cpu bottlenecks the g-card and not the other way around . so no point in going for a lower powered amd now. .


Point taken..thinking on the lines of C2D now. Jai ho 'Intel Baba' ki. Hum firse ghar aa gaya (to intel base).


----------



## spikygv (Aug 21, 2007)

@s!d , i hope u have a pcie card at present . coz the xfx 650i doesnt have onboard gfx . i'm pretty certain u took that into consideration and u have a existing pcie / pci card to run ur rig . i'm sorry, i dont know the differences b/w 4 and 6 series in c2d . but i'm sure 6 series will perform better and thats wat matters now. and surely enough 6550 wont be a overkill.  as per theitwares.com 6550 is priced at 7500 bucks which will slightly exceed ur budget , but its worth it . i wud prefer it over any 4 series c2d . i think its worth 1k stretch in ur budget. and i dont think e6750 will be much better than e6550 .so i vote for e6550 as u have budget constraint .  u can OC e6550 beyond the level of stock 6750 easily . i'm pretty sure of this point , but i wud like some1 to second this thought .


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

Get a e6750 + a xfx 650i Ultra..
Also yea the 4xxx s are Allendales not Conroe cores...
IF i was you i wd take a e2140 or 2160 for now and upgrade to a 45nm proccy later.. the 21x0s are awesome overclockers... So you can experiment with them too..


----------



## S!D (Aug 21, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> @s!d , i hope u have a pcie card at present . coz the xfx 650i doesnt have onboard gfx . i'm pretty certain u took that into consideration and u have a existing pcie / pci card to run ur rig.


Oopsie, wasnt aware of this detail. Dats gonna be a problem.
The reason I dont wanna get a grfx card right now, is that i want a descent dx10 card to come within range. N i dont plan to go SLI any time soon .. so a non-sli MOBO with onboard grfx is needed. any good one's u can suggest probably ?


> i dont think e6750 will be much better than e6550 .so i vote for e6550 as u have budget constraint . u can OC e6550 beyond the level of stock 6750 easily . i'm pretty sure of this point , but i wud like some1 to second this thought .


I am not into overclocking. at least I dont wanna do it on my own PC.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

If you dont wanna overclock then get an Intel original board.. they ll be cheap... Get a DG965RY or a DG33BU..


----------



## S!D (Aug 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Get a e6750 + a xfx 650i Ultra..
> Also yea the 4xxx s are Allendales not Conroe cores...
> IF i was you i wd take a e2140 or 2160 for now and upgrade to a 45nm proccy later..


How long until the 45nm proccy's are launched(and more importantly, are affordable; ie, under 10k)?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> How long until the 45nm proccy's are launched(and more importantly, are affordable; ie, under 10k)?


@Help is here said that they would be released somewhere around November.I m sure there will be some lower end models which will come under 10k.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> @Help is here said that they would be released somewhere around November.I m sure there will be some lower end models which will come under 10k.



well I feeel expect JAN 2008 in Indian Market to see 45mns... as before that we will have a huge sell of C2D 65nms.. thats what I am interested in, 6k for E6850 wont be a bad deal 

but again may Be i am flying a high hope


----------



## spikygv (Aug 21, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> Oopsie, wasnt aware of this detail. Dats gonna be a problem.
> The reason I dont wanna get a grfx card right now, is that i want a descent dx10 card to come within range. N i dont plan to go SLI any time soon .. so a non-sli MOBO with onboard grfx is needed. any good one's u can suggest probably ?
> 
> I am not into overclocking. at least I dont wanna do it on my own PC.



even if u dont OC now , u'll have to do it eventually to get more juice . and remember that c2d's are very good OCers . u can get performance gains from 25% - 80% ( from wat i've read ) . so its better to opt for a board that allows OCing . If u still prefer to not OC , then take e6750 + d965RY or d33BU ( dunno which is better amongst them ) . asus board p5k - vm has onboard gfx and supports 1333mhz and ofcorse supports OCing but is terrible buy at 8k . much better to go4 xfx 650i + some cheap ( cheapest in ur case ) gfx card like 6200 .

now , 
1. u're having second thots abt new 45nm processors , so wats it going to be , e2140 or e6550 ??

2. Are u very very sure abt OCing . the mobo issue gets resolved if u dont OC , but puts u at a significant disadvantage in performance ( its quite possible that u can OC ur e6550 to nearly 3.4 ghz or even more , so thats quite a big increase in speed , consider this well and ask others . ) and although there is some risk involved in OCing , its not very risky unless u do extreme OC . u can OC pretty easily with stock cooling to a safe level and still get recognizable performance increase . so , ask others and think about this again .

3.now u need to spend 2k for a cheap gfx card (i dont know if cheaper are there and this is ofcourse u stick with xfx 650i in wich case i have assumed u want to keep the option of OCing open)and +1k from ur budget already for e6550  . so can u increase ur budget by 3k ?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: New DVD Writer*

k people..i m on a buying spree...

*now wat i need is a dvd-writer.*

i have zeroed in on *SONY-> DRU830A* and *LiteOn-> LH-20A1P*. which one shud i go for and why? wat will be the approximate price?

do i need to get a *lightscribe writer*? in dat case we have the DRU-835A and the DH-20A3H?prices?choices?

so wats the final decision?wat do i do?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

DVD RW ?? all comes with One year Warrenty so to me go for the cheaper ones  no need to spend money on those Sony RW 

Liteon Rs. 1300/- + TAX is my choise !!!


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 21, 2007)

hey choto...comment about my vm prob in the vitualizers thread plz.

n..yes i think liteon. i hv got a tool which disables RPCII for liteon drives he ehe ..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2007)

^^ but that ll void the warranty dude.. Also dru 830a is only 1.4k now.. Go 4 it.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 22, 2007)

my two friends are buying pc's. 
one's budget is 20k and others is 30k.both can not go beyond the budget. 

suggest a rig.mediocre gaming(not high level)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 22, 2007)

tell me, in both case do you need full config  ?? i mean including Spk + UPS + Monitor or its just the CPU you are looking for ??


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 22, 2007)

i want a complete pc.

but speakers are not to be included in rig.


and one more thing,i dont think if they opt for @least e6300 then they will get others hardware good enough.i mean if they get a e6300 then they need a good mobo to support it and that would cost them @least 15-20k i suppose,which will leave little for other things in 30k rig and nothing in case of 20k..

so in that case is suggesting p4-ht,athlons better then lower end c2d'd like e4400?

P.S.
and sorry for that thread again.that was irresponsible on part of mine.
actually i dont have my specs with me right now so dint care to look for the stickies.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 22, 2007)

For 20k !!!

AMD X2 3600+ (1MB L2) @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2	 @ Rs. 2400/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 	2000/- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II @ Rs. 	3800/- + TAX
Cabinet + SMPS @ Rs. 	1200/- + TAX
LG CRT 17" @ Rs. 	4300/- + TAX
Keyboard Mouse Microsoft Desptop pro @ Rs. 	750/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand @ Rs. 	1400/- + TAX

TAX @ 4% Rs. 742

*Total Rs. 19292/-*

Now here I chose 2 GB RAM as I felt woulddd be good for running vista and stuff as u will stay onboard... but some would like to have a bigger HDD !!! so u may change the RAM to 1 GB to allow a 320 GB HDD !!!


for 30k PC config, already one is posted.... here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=580288&postcount=336


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> For 20k !!!
> 
> AMD X2 3600+ (1MB L2) @ Rs. 2700/- + TAX
> MSI K9AGM2     @ Rs. 2400/- + TAX
> ...




dude you quoted 3800 for 1gig ddr2 ram.
another thing is that he will want a dvd rw too.fit it sumwer.
and will that msi mobo have suffficient onboard grfx so as to support so so games?

and sata 2 is not sumthing very great i think.not much of performance diff afaik.you tell

EDIT:
and also suggest a mobo for  athlon x2 4400+
and is that  New Intel Dual Core E2140 @ Rs. 2800/- TAX    really good.i mean not better if we get x2 4400+ and even drop that 8400gs?


----------



## S!D (Aug 22, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> even if u dont OC now , u'll have to do it eventually to get more juice. and remember that c2d's are very good OCers. u can get performance gains from 25% - 80% ( from wat i've read )so its better to opt for a board that allows OCing.


Understood and agreed 


> If u still prefer to not OC , then take e6750 + d965RY or d33BU ( dunno which is better amongst them ) . asus board p5k - vm has onboard gfx and supports 1333mhz and ofcorse supports OCing but is terrible buy at 8k . much better to go4 xfx 650i + some cheap ( cheapest in ur case ) gfx card like 6200 .


the 650i is outta the question if it doesnt have integrated graphics. since, i am not compromising on the graphics card whenever i buy it ; and right now, considering the budget, i better wait .
but i believe ASUS/MSI/XFX make better MOBOs than Intel(in the same price range) any day. so I am not compromising on the MOBO as well.
In short, I am more ready to wait and accumulate more budget, than buy a compromise.


> 1. u're having second thots abt new 45nm processors , so wats it going to be , e2140 or e6550?


He He!! not like I may be able to afford them, but as Choto Cheeta rightly stated, with them coming in, my _caviare _of a 6750 wud get cheaper.
Question is, can I really wait that long.
And if I am going in for an Intel, its not going to be anything less than a C2D E6600. The budget, I guess, must be stretched. As this is my passion and I will never hugely compromise on power for a few k's. It just stretches the wait by a few more payslips.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 22, 2007)

My Miss take its 2 GB RAM

and u wont find SATA-II now days !!! its all SATA-II any thing or above 160GB is SATA-II now days...

yes there 16mb ones and 8 mb ones in buffer size for u, 8 mb is good enough...

so I would suggest 1 GB (Rs. 1900/-) and then u can fit one DVD RW Liteon Rs. 1300 in that config... for 4400 still I wuld say K9AGM2 but if u can aford then M2A-VM (Rs. 3800/- + TAX) or ASUS M2NPV-VM  (Rs. 4200/- + TAX)


----------



## spikygv (Aug 22, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> Understood and agreed
> 
> the 650i is outta the question if it doesnt have integrated graphics. since, i am not compromising on the graphics card whenever i buy it ; and right now, considering the budget, i better wait .
> but i believe ASUS/MSI/XFX make better MOBOs than Intel(in the same price range) any day. so I am not compromising on the MOBO as well.
> ...



yes, its best to wait and extend ur budget in the meantime . and dont bother with e6600 , 1. i dont think its price reduced 2. 1066mhz FSB .  e6750 is better and cheaper . keep an eye on the prices and in 2 months i think u'll get wat u wanted . and hey , i'm not asking u to compromise on the g-card. i just wanted u to buy a cheap g-card now and buy the fast buggy in ur budget in december or whenvever , thats all . now that u've decided to wait , keep coming to the forum and check out the latest happenings . i hope i didnt cause u unnecessary confusion . happy gaming and movie watching in advance.


----------



## S!D (Aug 22, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> yes, its best to wait and extend ur budget in the meantime . and dont bother with e6600 , 1. i dont think its price reduced 2. 1066mhz FSB . e6750 is better and cheaper . keep an eye on the prices and in 2 months i think u'll get wat u wanted.


Well, yes the wait sure seems worthwhile...but it would be very difficult for me to survive 2 months without a comp. I guess I wud be getting it somewhere in mid September and try n get a loan to pump the budget to 40k. That should put me in safe ground to get a descent rig.


> ..and hey , i'm not asking u to compromise on the g-card. i just wanted u to buy a cheap g-card now and buy the fast buggy in ur budget in december or whenvever , thats all .


I get wat u mean, I dont mind make-doin with a simple card now. But the problem is, the 2k spent on the graphics card will go down the drain come November when I get a good one . And I guess a 2k card wont have any resale value . and come to think of it, thats the price of a 1GB RAM .


> now that u've decided to wait , keep coming to the forum and check out the latest happenings . i hope i didnt cause u unnecessary confusion . happy gaming and movie watching in advance.


confusion??
buddy, u helped me clear most of the confusions i had .
its better to read more n make a more decided choice, than regret later when it is too late.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 22, 2007)

glad u think so .


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 23, 2007)

is it better 2 get 2GB ram insted of 1GB or 256MB dedicated gpu inted of 128MB?????????


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 23, 2007)

@saurav
Finally got the second replacement for XFX 650i ULTRA and thank god it is working fine. I have all the 4 modules up and running (1gb*4).


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

ankushkool said:
			
		

> is it better 2 get 2GB ram insted of 1GB or 256MB dedicated gpu inted of 128MB?????????


Its better to have 2 sticks of 1 GB ram in order to have dual channel configuration for maximum performance.Yes its better to have a 256MB video card rather than 128MB so that u can store more textures in video memory in texture intensive applications.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 23, 2007)

ankushkool said:
			
		

> is it better 2 get 2GB ram insted of 1GB or 256MB dedicated gpu inted of 128MB?????????



which gpu ? thats important . neway i wud prefer 2 gb of ram , generally speaking if u have a old gpu &/or old cpu.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, now tell me, which is the best motherboard that suits Intel Core 2 Quad 6600. Please recommend me one motherboard in which I can add a PCI-e graphics card and one in which there is already good enough integrated graphics so as to support most of the recent games.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 23, 2007)

P5K-VM around Rs. 7500/- + TAX comes with Support to C2Q and onboard x3100 also allows you to upgrade to better PCI-E Card later on....


----------



## spikygv (Aug 23, 2007)

^ its got a pcie 1.1 when will those mobo's based on x38 chipset supporting pcie 2.0 be launched . ofcorse , no point in waiting as current cards only max out pcie 1.1 bandwidth . but then again  , i heard 9800 and upcoming gpu's will max out the pcie 2.0 bandwidth .wat do u suppose is best ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 23, 2007)

there is no end of up coming techonology... !!! So buy the best Vaule for money product, and P5K-VM is one Value for money right now....


----------



## spikygv (Aug 23, 2007)

but y kick urself IF u can wait for another month ? heard they're releasing new borads in sept. but yes, i completely agree with u . but wat do u say if u knew they're coming next month ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 23, 2007)

quite honestlly i would have still bought P5K-VM, even X38 based ones with support for new gen 9xxx based cards comes out with next month still they would have been out of my budget 



There is no end of new Technology and no end of waiting, but certainly if the new Technology is suppose to be cheaper than old one, then its worth to wait


----------



## spikygv (Aug 23, 2007)

which brings us at last to the moment of truth , wherein the fundamental flaw is ultimately expressed and the anomaly revealed as the question whether the new mobo's are within my budget or not . As adequately put ,the problem is choice . But we already know wat u're going to say , dont we ?

< copied this from matrix reloaded subtitles , the part where Neo speaks with the architect of the matrix . just remembered it when re-reading ur and my posts and ur avataar  . how do u like it ? >


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> @saurav
> Finally got the second replacement for XFX 650i ULTRA and thank god it is working fine. I have all the 4 modules up and running (1gb*4).


hey john can u tell us the batch no or something like that of ur board... so we can know wwich ones arent faulty..



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> @saurav
> Finally got the second replacement for XFX 650i ULTRA and thank god it is working fine. I have all the 4 modules up and running (1gb*4).


hey john can u tell us the batch no or something like that of ur board... so we can know wich ones arent faulty..


----------



## nil1982 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, I am new in this forum, from Kolkata. I need to purchase a new system  for graphics and web designing (Photoshop CS3, Flash CS3, 3Ds Max 9, Dreamweaver and fireworks) and also will be doing some video encoding (and sometimes gaming too). Mine should be a system optimized for multi tasking, at least 3 of any aforesaid applications will run altogether. Please suggest me a configuration. Need a big screen monitor and enough memory. My budget is 45,000/- with taxes which can't be exceeded. I don't need any sound device right now sicnce I have my old one. I prefer Intel systems to AMD. Please consider quad core (Q6600 if it fits into my budget by any chance) if available in Kolkata with venue.
Thanks in advance.
Niladri


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2007)

i wanted a comp for this purposes !!

CAD Cam...for mechanical design and for M.tech student in Mechanical . 
his study basically involves all high end CAD CAM Softwares  !!

min 3 GB RAM is Recommended by the institute !! ( they did not mention anything abt gfx card but )

one of the question is shld he get 4 GB RAM with onboard 

OR go for 2-3 GB RAM for Graphics card !! like an 8500 GT ?? here is a confusion !!

and will this 8500 GT work out with 2-3 GB RAM without hanging while running those memory heavy softwares ??
also the power supply is a confusion !! which PSU and how much ??

budget is 40k MAX everything but WITHOUT LCD MONITOR !! so its 50k with LCD..

for some info : one of my cousin works in as CAD CAM design tester for leading jet engines company !!
he told me that to rotate a aircraft engine in a comp with 2 GB RAM Would take time !! but it would happen instantly in a comp with 4 GM RAM !! but he does now know if those DELL comps had graphics card or not !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

nil1982 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new in this forum, from Kolkata. I need to purchase a new system  for graphics and web designing (Photoshop CS3, Flash CS3, 3Ds Max 9, Dreamweaver and fireworks) and also will be doing some video encoding (and sometimes gaming too). Mine should be a system optimized for multi tasking, at least 3 of any aforesaid applications will run altogether. Please suggest me a configuration. Need a big screen monitor and enough memory. My budget is 45,000/- with taxes which can't be exceeded. I don't need any sound device right now sicnce I have my old one. I prefer Intel systems to AMD. Please consider quad core (Q6600 if it fits into my budget by any chance) if available in Kolkata with venue.
> Thanks in advance.
> Niladri



Welcome to the forum

Do you need just the CPU or whole PC Including Monitor + UPS all all !!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> i wanted a comp for this purposes !!
> 
> CAD Cam...for mechanical design and for M.tech student in Mechanical .
> his study basically involves all high end CAD CAM Softwares  !!
> ...


Get 
a xfx 650i ultra
a c2d e6750..
4*1gb ddr 2 667mhz ram
a xfx 8600 gt 256 mb gddr3
a zebronics antibiotic + 500w psu (600w wd b better)
a sony dru 830 a


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Get
> a xfx 650i ultra
> a c2d e6750..
> 4*1gb ddr 2 667mhz ram
> ...


interesting !! but what abt PSU ? can this handle this load of 4 gb ram and an 8600 GT ??
this system wont be over clocked in any way !!

one more question  Will the 8600 GT also use the System RAM apart from its 256 MB VRAM ??
its better if it uses even that 4 GB RAM !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

even My ColorSit 500 Watts Can handle 4GB and 8600 GT 256MB with E6600 OC at 3.6 and 4 HDDs and DVD RWs and TV Tuner


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> even My ColorSit 500 Watts Can handle 4GB and 8600 GT 256MB with E6600 OC at 3.6 and 4 HDDs and DVD RWs and TV Tuner


cool will buy zeb 500 watts supply !!
will see if the xfx650i supports that e6750 then go for it...if the shop keeper provides bios upgrade facility or will get some intel mobo or try for asus .


----------



## nil1982 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Do you need just the CPU or whole PC Including Monitor + UPS all all !!!


Thanks S*a*urav, I am looking for a full system only except sound system. Thanks again.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

OK... So as you preffer Quad Core... so, here is what I personally feel a computer for 45k...

Also do look in the suggestion given by others 

Intel Q6600 @ Rs. 	12900/- + TAX
ASUS P5N-E Sli @ Rs. 	7200/- + TAX
(2x1) 2 GB DDR-800 Kingstone or Transcend @ Rs. 	4600/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 	2650/- + TAX
Segate 250 GB SATA-II 16mb Buffer @ Rs. 	2650/- + TAX
View Sonic vx1932wm @ Rs. 	10050/- + TAX
Cabinet + ColorSit 500 Watts @ Rs. 	2200/- + TAX
UPS	 @ Rs. 1400/- + TAX
Keyboard mouse combo Microsoft @ Rs. 750/- + TAX

TAX Rs. 1776/- @ 4% (Kolkata VAT)

*Total Rs. 46176 incl TAX*

well you can do few thing on this config, get a LG CRT instade of LCD i mentioned so CRT will cost Rs. 4300 and then try and get 4 GB of RAM !!!

also 8400 GS is not a great card, but good enough to run most of the new resouce hungry game in Mediaum settinsg at 800x600 or 640x480 resolution... so if you can buy you may also think of 8600 GT which is Rs. 6700/- + TAX or if you are a pro gamer  then think of drooping the idea of Quad core and buy a Low or mid range C2D with one XFX 8800 GTS 320 MB which is around Rs. 13700/- + TAX (Kolkata)

P.S. How did you know my name ?? and its S*a*urav


----------



## nil1982 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> OK... So as you preffer Quad Core... so, here is what I personally feel a computer for 45k...
> 
> Also do look in the suggestion given by others
> 
> ...


That's fine, but is Q6600 available in Kolkata (If yes can it be said here?) ? I came across some people who looked for C2Q but failed. Is the LG CRT of 19" diagonal? The idea is better to get a higher memory than an LCD display. The RAM you mentioned is DDR-II I guess. *BTW I'm not going to OC.*

I have been reading the posts in this forum for a few days, as a reader I am not very new, but as a  member I am new.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

Nil said:
			
		

> That's fine, but is Q6600 available in Kolkata (If yes can it be said here?) ? I came across some people who looked for C2Q but failed. Is the LG CRT of 19" diagonal? The idea is better to get a higher memory than an LCD display. The RAM you mentioned is DDR-II I guess. BTW I'm not going to OC.



as said here already, there are no Apps right now to use full resource of a C2Q 

anyway yes C2Q is in Kolkata, I dont know where exactly u actually looked and found no C2Q  tell you what, Supreem is not a place to be 

19" LCD I mentioned is not diagonal, its Wide Screen TFT... *www.viewsonic.com/products/lcddisplays/xseries/vx1932wm/



> The RAM you mentioned is DDR-II I guess.



the Ram mentioned is DDR-II....



> BTW I'm not going to OC.



Even if you were, for your information Q6600 is not that Good Over Clocking Processors 



> Is the LG CRT of 19" diagonal



Once again its our personal choise for TFT or CRT as 17" CRT will mean a lot of power bill


----------



## nil1982 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> as said here already, there are no Apps right now to use full resource of a C2Q
> 
> anyway yes C2Q is in Kolkata, I dont know where exactly u actually looked and found no C2Q  tell you what, Supreem is not a place to be
> 
> ...



Yes Supreme failed to supply Q6600. And I have zero idea about OCing. I wanted C2Q for running multiple programs at the same time. Is any C2D except E6850 good for that?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

nil1982 said:
			
		

> Yes Supreme failed to supply Q6600. And I have zero idea about OCing. I wanted C2Q for running multiple programs at the same time. Is any C2D except E6850 good for that?



Jah !!! 

we are now Shifting from the Topic... once again it really depends on ur need... tell you what, maximum of the time, computer is one time buy for say about a year or so... also Multi Tasking, so stick to Q6600 if u are happy with 8400 GS tpe of low end cards 

but as I said if you are a pro gamer then opt for low or Mid range C2D with better GRFX Card 

also here are some small tips of OC  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64388


----------



## nil1982 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Jah !!!
> 
> we are now Shifting from the Topic... once again it really depends on ur need... tell you what, maximum of the time, computer is one time buy for say about a year or so... also Multi Tasking, so stick to Q6600 if u are happy with 8400 GS tpe of low end cards
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. May be I'll go for Q6600 and 4x1GB DDR-II-800 Kingston. Money is a constraint though.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

^^^

Now if you have to bag a Q6600 + 4GB DDR-II with above config, you may cut cost farther by opting for a onboard Video based Motherboard like, ASUS P5K-VM comes with G33 Chipset and x3100 its around Rs. 7500/- + TAX though would be a little search in Chandi


----------



## nil1982 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Now if you have to bag a Q6600 + 4GB DDR-II with above config, you may cut cost farther by opting for a onboard Video based Motherboard like, ASUS P5K-VM comes with G33 Chipset and x3100 its around Rs. 7500/- + TAX though would be a little search in Chandi


Yup, but now I'll try to go for the best, i.e. 8600 GT with the above C2Q and 4 GB RAM.  trying to increase budget, hehe!!!! 
(remind me if I'm going out of the topic BTW)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

nil1982 said:
			
		

> Yup, but now I'll try to go for the best, i.e. 8600 GT with the above C2Q and 4 GB RAM.  trying to increase budget, hehe!!!!



Try that !!!! would be better as seems that you are a Gamer  rather than a Week end gamer like me 



> (remind me if I'm going out of the topic BTW)



Naaa.... dont need to pull ur hair out for these issues


----------



## nil1982 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Try that !!!! would be better as seems that you are a Gamer  rather than a Week end gamer like me
> 
> 
> 
> Naaa.... dont need to pull ur hair out for these issues



I'm not a gamer, I am into web and graphics designing, so need to get a multi tasking system. Gaming is just a time pass for me. Thanks for your suggestins, I'll be waiting for others opinions also, as you suggested. After purchase I'll post every detail in the *relevant thread*.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 26, 2007)

At itwares there are two options of 7600GS 256MB and 512MB. What is the difference between the two?? Is 512MB = 256MB VRAM + 256MB shared RAM??

I am damn confused about video cards, some benchmarks state that 8600 is slower than 7600 and given the fact that there are no 100% DX10 games out now, should I buy 7600 (or if budget allows a 7900)? 

If I buy a expensive card like 7900 then I might not be able to buy a new card (the G92s) till Q2 2008, will 7900 be able to pull it thru? I will add a phsyX card later in Dec when unreal 2K7 is released.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 26, 2007)

The support for DX9.0c cards not gonna stop whole of a sudden. Even now the geforce 6 series support all games releasing nowadays.

So a 7900 will easily make it to Q2 2008 and offers excellent value for money unlike 8600GTS. Even 7600GT at 5.5k has excellent value for money. 
An 8600Gt is of no gud if u dun softmed it to GTS levels. A 7600GT outperforms it in most benchmarks.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 26, 2007)

I dont trust itwares, can anybody tell me the price of 7900 GT. itwares has listed the price of 7950 as Rs. 500 

I will be buying my new PC this tuesday (Rakshabandhan) if Nehru Place shops are opened. Or else it will be delayed for another one week.

And anybody has the idea about the diffrence in the prices of h/w in Delhi and Dehradun??


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 26, 2007)

Do XFX 8800GTS 320MB and 8600GT 8600GT need a costly PSU or will the free 450W/400W PSU provided by assembler be enough. I am not worried about the wattage or amperage. I am worried about power connectors. My 7600GT doesn't need any connectors but the assembling guy told me that latest graphics cards ask for some 6pin or 8pin power connectors. My friend is planning to install a graphics card on a brand new 
AMD x2 4000 4000+ and M2A-VM 
2*1gb ddr2 667Mhz Kingston RAM
250GB SATA seagate hdd
LITE-ON 20A1P
Creative Audigy Value

All this takes only takes max 97 watts on load.
Will the graphics card fit on this motherboard?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Well its always advisable to go for a good branded PSU because it has almost none chances to blow ur hardware.Although the cheap PSUs aren't that bad but there's always a risk. 
Instead, these Branded PSUs are actually made for the the super hardwares.
So owing a Branded PSU is better!


And for the record....any graphics card will fit onto this system as the motherboard holds a PCI-E slot....so any PCI-E Card will do the job!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 26, 2007)

@adithyagenius
yup, 8800GTS 320 need an extra power connector, but 8600GT dun need.
8600GTS needs one. So if u are goin gor nythin above 8600GT, then a gud PSU is recomented.


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 26, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Well its always advisable to go for a good branded PSU because it has almost none chances to blow ur hardware.Although the cheap PSUs aren't that bad but there's always a risk.
> Instead, these Branded PSUs are actually made for the the super hardwares.
> So owing a Branded PSU is better!
> 
> ...



Branded PSUs have extra power connectors for graphics cards. And PCI-E slot doesnt mean every card fits. Geforce MX 4000 card doesn't fit well because its slots doesnt reach the back of the cabinet. Also Geforce 8800GTX is a very long card with huge cooling system which might get obstructed by other components of the motherboard.

Doesnt anyone have M2A-VM with graphics card installed? I am worried about 8800GTS getting obstructed by RAM slots and onboard sound card and LAN outputs


----------



## spikygv (Aug 27, 2007)

when he meant any g-card . he meant any recent one released in the past 2 yrs( a pcie card he has mentioned it though )  .. .yes the GTX rises a question , it may not fit . but in most cases i hear the cabby being too small and not the problem with ram obstructing g-card  , dunno very well . GTX is a huge power monger , if u're buying u'll need a really good psu which supplies atleast 30A on the 12 volt rails . even the GTS is a power monger but not as bad as the GTX . dont go by the wattage on the psu , its the amps on the 12 volt rail that counts .


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 29, 2007)

Prepared this config for my friend S!D,wat do guys think of it?
*Athlon 64 X2 5200+ **2.6GHz 2MB L2 cache   *6000

*Asus **M2AVM *AMD 690G and SB600 Chipset    3900
OR
*Biostar **A690G *AMD 690G and SB600 Chipset  3650
OR
*Jetway **M2A692-GDG *AMD 690G and SB600 Chipset 3150

*Transcend DDR 2 1 GB 800 Mhz                    2350*

*Seagate  **Sata 2  *250 GB(16 MB Buffer)          2950

*Sony  *18x (Sata OEM DVD RW)                     1900

*Zebronics  *Bijlee Cabinet  (Without SMPS)      1500

*Coolermaster   *RP-600-PCAR  Extreme Power 600W 20+4 pin  3500

*Viewsonic  *LCD  19" VA1912WB                    9700

*Creative  *Inspire  T6060                              4350

*Logitech  *Multimedia – Wireless keyboard       1550

the bugger's getting a new flat waiting to find out how the creative sounds...bad news will have to part with the Logitech MX Revolution as soon as his PC is built...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 29, 2007)

@sabret00the
if he dun need a gcard, then no need to go for 600W Cm PSU. Get some 400w rated PSU from powersafe for 1.5k or even the stock 400w wud work fine.

The onboard GFX of 690G is amazing. I play NFSMW on it with 1024*768 with low~med details with visual treats turned on and still no lags and can even play FEAR at 800*600 @ low~med settings. All cases AA & AF turned off.

Creative T6060 sux...Logitech X530 is a far better option. The only gud about T6060 is the wired remote with headphone jach and aux in[uses to connect my phone nd mp3 player to speakers]. The tweeter in front and R/L speakers are just for looks and they are actually silent and i think they dun have connection from behind really.

Get the 19" LCD with DVI connector. The ASUS M2A VM has onboard DVI as well as Dsub.

Get a 320 Gb HDD for 3.2k. They have 16MB buffer as well as are perpendicular recoding technology ones, so better perfomance.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 29, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @sabret00the
> if he dun need a gcard, then no need to go for 600W Cm PSU. Get some 400w rated PSU from powersafe for 1.5k or even the stock 400w wud work fine.


 
seems like a good idea..anyways he might as well go for a GPU in the future but I dont think that's gonna be a killer on the PSU....probably the Zeb Platinum 500W that I have been using wud be good enough for him...



> The onboard GFX of 690G is amazing. I play NFSMW on it with 1024*768 with low~med details with visual treats turned on and still no lags and can even play FEAR at 800*600 @ low~med settings. All cases AA & AF turned off.


 
I think that's why I'm stressing on the 690G chipset



> Creative T6060 sux...Logitech X530 is a far better option. The only gud about T6060 is the wired remote with headphone jach and aux in[uses to connect my phone nd mp3 player to speakers]. The tweeter in front and R/L speakers are just for looks and they are actually silent and i think they dun have connection from behind really.


 
So ur saying that Logi X530 is much better...wat's the price of that speaker...and btw I think we'd prefer one with wireless remote...



> Get the 19" LCD with DVI connector. The ASUS M2A VM has onboard DVI as well as Dsub.


 
I think we'll go for a LCD with DVI/HDCP anyway...



> Get a 320 Gb HDD for 3.2k. They have 16MB buffer as well as are perpendicular recoding technology ones, so better perfomance.


 
Well I convinced him to move up from a 160GB to 250GB....I think 320GB wont be permitted by the budget...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 29, 2007)

@sabret00the
For him even the Zebronics Platinum 400W wu easily do. Even if he goes for a gcard it can easily withstand cards upto 8600GT or 7600GT.

X530 is for 5k. It has got dual neodimium drivers in each satellite, so very gud treble.
T6060 can only produce mids dn bass, not a bit of treble. But X530 has balanced low, mids nd highs.
A wireless remote ones are more costly. Philips has some basic models with IR remote, but the perfomances are pathetic.
X530 has the controls on front right speaker. There are volume control and a headphone jack. The bass control is on the rear of woofer and no auxilary in for X530.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ so X530 is the best 5.1 for that price range?


----------



## S!D (Aug 30, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @sabret00the
> if he dun need a gcard, then no need to go for 600W Cm PSU. Get some 400w rated PSU from powersafe for 1.5k or even the stock 400w wud work fine.


I wud be gettin a good GFX card 3-4 months down the line. Hence wud need >500W PSU. The Cabby(Zeb Bijli) dont come wid stock PSU. But I guess I will finally go in for a Colorsit/Zeb Platinum 500W



> Creative T6060 sux...Logitech X530 is a far better option.


Actually plan to adjust with the Sony Music System I have right now and later (when I can afford it) get a BOSE 2.1 [16k ] when I move into my new flat.


> Get a 320 Gb HDD for 3.2k. They have 16MB buffer as well as are perpendicular recoding technology ones, so better perfomance.


Now thats good info...thanks bro. I dint even know perpendicular recording technology came that cheap.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 30, 2007)

yup, of course....search for any review to belive. After my purchase of T6060, one of ma friend was also goin gor dat, and i made him buy X530 after some comparisons and review. Now I think X530 is twice as gud as T6060.[Now considering pure power..but the sound quality].

X530 has only 70w rms while T6060 is 73w. But power feels exactly same and sometimes more for X530 coz of realistic treble or highs.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 30, 2007)

ok now which one of these is better:-
*Asus **M2AVM *AMD 690G and SB600 Chipset 3900
OR
*Biostar **A690G *AMD 690G and SB600 Chipset 3650
OR
*Jetway **M2A692-GDG *AMD 690G and SB600 Chipset 3150


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 30, 2007)

Asus has better reliability and got better service. 
But the cost u specified is incorrect. I bought ASUS M2A VM for 3.4k two weeks ago.
Now it may have fallen to some 3.2k or somethin.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess we'll go for the *Asus **M2AVM *AMD 690G and SB600 Chipset anyway...


----------



## S!D (Aug 30, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Well I convinced him to move up from a 160GB to 250GB....I think 320GB wont be permitted by the budget...


Well, my priority is speed and not space (as per my requirements, even 160GB is overkill on space).
If there is a 160GB SATA-II HDD with 16MB buffer and perpendicular recording; I'm game for saves a few bucks compared to the 320GB .

And I guess 3.2K is well within budget (considering the features it adds).


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 30, 2007)

the lowest capacity perpendicular disk starts at 320 Gb, and goes whole way upto 1TB.
So if u need perpendicular, ull heve to go for atleast a 320.


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ I believe perpendicular disks start at 80 GB itself... See *www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/desktops/barracuda_hard_drives/barracuda_7200.10/ - but for 16 MB buffer, you start with 250 GB (but note that some modes of 250 GB have 8 MB buffer, so be careful when you purchase)...

Arun


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 30, 2007)

@sakumar79
maybe there are models like dat, but ive made sure from local dealers nd they said that perpendicular starts from 320.
One of da main reason than only people with high needs go for perpendicular and probably if one can afford perpendicular then he could go for at least a 320 or above. maybe due to that the Indian dealers have only 320 perpendicular at stock.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

guys now does this 8600GTS need an extra power connector from PSU ??

if do does the zebronics pure platinum 500 watts model support those GPU power connectors ?? or which PSU to buy if we use a 8600GTS Gfx card


----------



## spikygv (Aug 30, 2007)

8600GTS quite low power . it may even do without that power conector . so any good smps in 2k range will do.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> 8600GTS quite low power . it may even do without that power conector . so any good smps in 2k range will do.


ok it has a port to power up from the SMSP directly !!
so u say it can do without it....i mean with a zeb 500 watts pure platinum or 400 zeb pure platinum..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 30, 2007)

@aks_win
yup, Zeb 500W platinum can easily handle 8600GTS. It has da required connector.

@aks_win
yup, Zeb 500W platinum can easily handle 8600GTS. It has da required connector.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 30, 2007)

in a review i read , it says that the 8600GTS stays well below 75W limit of the pcie slot . i dunno abt OCed versions . use the pcie power connector , i aint asking u not to use it .i was only emphasizing the fact that it wont need a high end psu . a psu around 2k like VIP, powersafe , zebronics shud do . wat is the amperage on the 12 volt rail in the 2 zebby psu's u mentioned ?  i think 22A on 12volt shud be enough for it . in fact 8800GTS requirs 26A . so that zebby psu shud be enough for 8600GTS.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 30, 2007)

@sagargv
the 500W zebbry platinum has 22A. I have tried a 7800GTX 512 MB on this PSU and it works fine.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ aravind thanks a lot for that awesome news can u tell me the prize for zeb pure platinum series 400 w and 500 watts...hope that 400 w thing also has required gfx power supply connector


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 30, 2007)

The plat 400W is for 1.4k and 500W is for 1.9k. 
The 500W one has:
4*molex
1*sata [for HDD]
1*6pin
1*8pin
20+4 mobo
1*4pin for proccy
2*floppy.
the power ratings are:
+3.3v@24A           +5v@26A             +12v@22A               -12v@0.8A                            -5v@0.5A                  +5VSB@2.0A    
efficiency 70~75%


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> The plat 400W is for 1.4k and 500W is for 1.9k.
> The 500W one has:
> 4*molex
> 1*sata [for HDD]
> ...



awesome info and thanks a lot aravind !!! though i can't game now coz the time is like that.......but i will be assembling many PCs for my friends so i will  suggest them these stuff...and if possible try to buy one..


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 30, 2007)

Urgent Final Clarifications required before purchase this weekend:

I have ordered Intel C2D E4400 and XFX 650i Ultra Motherboard for 10.8k... I will be making the other purchases at Richie Street, Chennai this weekend... Before that, I need to clarify a few doubts.... The following is my rough config
(Note that my total budget is about 35k)

1. Processor + Motherboard - 10800

2. RAM - 2x1GB DDR2-667 - 3500

3. HDD - Seagate SATA2 16MB cache 250GB - 3000

4. Optical - Sony/Liteon SATA DVD Writer 18x - 1850 (Is it worth going for SATA or is PATA enough?)

5. 17" Samsung Monitor - 4700

6. KB+Mouse - approx 1600 to 1800
        Alt 1: Logitech Spill proof Keyboard+MX518 mouse
        Alt 2: iBall Laser Precise Combo

7. Graphics card - budget around 8k - currently confused whether to go for DX10 card at all, since my current gaming needs (as foreseen for next one year at least) will not include it - not even planning to go for Vista right now... Will a 7600GT card do for now? Also, will the RAM on the card 512 MB give significant boost to performance over 256MB?

8. Cabinet + SMPS - Budget 2.5 to 3k - Thinking about Zebronics Antibiotic or iBall Workhorse... Will decide after seeing in first person, and looking at other alternatives... For the above config, what do you think would be the necessary SMPS, and is there any specific pin connections, etc that I should be looking for? Will the included SMPS for the Antibiotic or the Workhorse be sufficient? Is the single fan in iBall Workhorse enough?

9. Software - Already have Win XP Home Edition... Need to get a good AV - How much do KIS and NOD32 cost?

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ bro core2 duo E6750 is 7.3k plzz plzz consider this !! will pay off in the long run...also E6550 must be at around 6.5k just find out !!
gfx card go for 8600GT !! no other option....it costs now 6500 Rs as mentioned by harvik...contact him


----------



## spikygv (Aug 31, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @sagargv
> the 500W zebbry platinum has 22A. I have tried a 7800GTX 512 MB on this PSU and it works fine.



if it can run 7800GTX , it will easily run 8600GTS. thanks for confirming it . i need a psu ( third time ) for my 8600GT . can u suggest one for the minimmum price ?


----------



## ayush rathi (Aug 31, 2007)

can anybody tell me the prices of vg 1930wm and vx 1932wm


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 31, 2007)

vx1932wm is Rs. 10050/- + TAX (4% VAT) Kolkata !!! Total Rs. 10450/-


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> vx1932wm is Rs. 10050/- + TAX (4% VAT) Kolkata !!! Total Rs. 10450/-



thnx choto i too wanted the same !


----------



## ayush rathi (Aug 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> vx1932wm is Rs. 10050/- + TAX (4% VAT) Kolkata !!! Total Rs. 10450/-


thnx for the info but can u tell the cost of vg 1930wm too


----------



## Pathik (Aug 31, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Urgent Final Clarifications required before purchase this weekend:
> 
> I have ordered Intel C2D E4400 and XFX 650i Ultra Motherboard for 10.8k... I will be making the other purchases at Richie Street, Chennai this weekend... Before that, I need to clarify a few doubts.... The following is my rough config
> (Note that my total budget is about 35k)
> ...


Dude u can easily get a good config in 35k..
Get a e6750 + xfx 650i ultra
2*1gb ddr2 667mhz ram
and do get a 8600gt 256mb gddr3 only.. its very cheap now..
sony dru 835a sata
250 gb sata 2 16mb buffer
keep the rest same.. 
as for the antiviruses y dont u use free ones like avg/avast...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

is vx1932wm real good ! a friend of mine said that it is having problems ? anyone tested ?


----------



## S!D (Sep 1, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> is vx1932wm real good ! a friend of mine said that it is having problems ? anyone tested ?


I am planning to buy this monitor on Monday (Sep 3rd). Please lemme know what kinda problems ur friend stated..so I can make a better choice.


----------



## elator (Sep 1, 2007)

hey....my psu gives out 20 pins....
is it necessary to have 24 pin...
iam gonna buy a 8600gt...will 20 pin affect it in anyway??
thanks in advance....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

@elator
no way a 20 pin PSU work on a system with g card. It may work if u have no gcard and the CPU is not a power monger.
Get a 400~450w local PSU for 500/- if its an 8600GT. If ur going for any card hifger than it, then ull have to buy a 400~500w rated PSU whichll cost u a minimum of 2k


----------



## elator (Sep 1, 2007)

hmmmm
i have a gcard....oced 6200.....
the card vendors claim tat 8600gt will work wit a 20 pin...
but i jus wanted to b sure....


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 1, 2007)

can any one suggest me a powerful configuration at 12000 bucks
 !!!!   i already have a monitor & im not a gamer  !!!!

kind of things ill do is video decoding & stuff...
im just looking for a good mobo & proccy +  good cabinate with power supply + 160/250 gb hard disk.
onboard grafix & sound works for me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^

AMD X2 3600+ (1 MB) Rs. 2700/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2 Rs. 2450/- + TAX (AMD 690V with ATi x1200)
2x1 (2 GB) DDR-II 667 MHz Rs. 3800/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II Rs. 2000/- + TAX
Any Large Cabi with Zebronics 500 / ColorSit 500 watts SMPS Rs. 2000/-

*Total 13648* Incl 4% VAT...

I suggest stick with ur old Cabinet but buy the 450 Watts or push to 500 Watts SMPS if ur budget permitts... in that way this can be fit in Rs. 12k  u may also compromise a GB or RAM by opting for 1 GB single stick, but its recomended that u go for the 2 GB option for todays ram hungry apps and becuase ur onboard will eat up some amount of RAM !!!


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 1, 2007)

cool man tht helps.. im waiting for my bonus this month... i dint know much abt current hardware prices .. but th makes a gr8 config for me !!
way to go cheeta !!!!


----------



## elator (Sep 1, 2007)

hey.....
my mobo supports both ddr 333 and 400....
now i have 512mb of 333....and i dont wanna throw it off....
will adding a new ddr400 cause any prob???
thanks in advance....


----------



## spikygv (Sep 1, 2007)

nope. but it will run in single channel mode  . its better to get a identical ram at 333 mhz and run in dual channel mode.


----------



## rahuleyes (Sep 2, 2007)

*Dear Big Brother Choto Cheeta *pls pls pls reply me as my big brother. Desperately need your suggestion. I know the query i wrote here is very long. sorry for that but there are lots of question i want to clear out and i found only one person replying in such a way over internet. Thanks.



I am seeking for some perfect answer since one month. Searched and posted my problem everwhere and no one is going to reply. So am here and will be very very much happy if i will get reply.
I am ready with my money to buy a new computer.
My config is :
*Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 ( this is best i think so this is final )*
*250 Gb Hd* ( which one pls suggest )
*Mother board *( This thing is what am very much confused. )
*Viewsonic 19″ wide screen LCD moniter VX1932wm*
or
*LG Electronics L194WT 19” Widescreen LCD *

( i have to sit around 10 hours a day on computer. some people are saying that viewsonic is not good at service as they have very less service centre in india. i dont know which one gives me the better quality and value for money, here i have one stupid question. Can i see my internet explorer or my computer window in whole screen? or it will just show me in half of the screen, as it is wide screen, i never used wide screen, i hope resolution doesnt matters my current experience)


*DDR2 Ram 1 gb* ( dont know which one to buy, some are suggesting kingston 667 mhz and some are suggesting transcend 667mhz.. totaly confused, even am ready for 800mhz, suggest me the best )
*Cabinet* ( really no idea which one )
*SMPS* ( all my friends are buying this with cabinet itself, but i found that this is quite important to decide. pls suggest some best )

*UPS* ( any cheap and best )
There is a lot of power fluctuation here. Do i need a stabilizer ? or ups and smps is enough ?
*Keyboard and mouse Microtech. (*i think this is cheap and best .. right ?)
Thats it.
I dont want speakers or optical drives, i already have samsung cd rom and sony dvd writer in my old pc, i will shift it in my new one.



Some one told me that my motherboard must have DIV output for my new LCD moniter.
Am really very much confused about motherboard. I really dont know about p33 or p35 or G33 chipsets. I dont know G33 or P35 which is best performing chipset for my processor. I searched over net and found intel DG33BU. I dont how is it. Some are suggesting Asus P5K Deluxe, but thats very expensive around 14000. But if there is something which i must buy then am ready to go with it. Ideally my budget for motherboard as per my above config is 7k-8k maximum. I am not a overclocker, even i dont know what is it.

Am a simple man with little knowledge. I will buy whatever u suggest.
If you feel to change any of the above config then pls suggest. My budget is around 35-40k for computer. I am a simple user, basically a stock trader so i need to open many programs at a same time. Right now am using 512mb in my old pc and everything is fine.. but i need to upgrade. Am not a big fan of games. I hardly play those counter strike type games once in a year. But i want to add some good graphics card later. It will be fine if i will get the future proof too by my computer.

Am living in ahmedabad and i hope everything is available here.



Sorry again for the long message. And thanks in advance for your reply. I will buy only once thats why am asking so much. Pls dont mind. I just want to buy a best system in my price range, value for money.




Thanks again. Waiting for your reply choto cheeta bhaiya.
Rahul.


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

^^first of all delete ur double post
besides wats ur budget dude
you can get xfx 650i ultra, or asus p5ne sli its on the cheap side which is less than 7.5k
hdd u cud go for a 7200rpm ones, i have samsung though
u cud try the samsung 19"widescreen or dell
get ddr2 800mhz of transcend its the cheapest or kingston 800mhz which is 2800 and transcend is 2300
u cud get zebronics antibiotic cabinet 
keyboard and mouse doesent really matter that much u cud get to your liking
also get a good graphics card if u wanna play games, or just get a low end 8400gt or 8500gt from xfx if ur not interested in gaming
smps shud be coolermaster 600watts at least
well thats all


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

@rahuleyes

welcome to the forum.....



> Am a simple man with little knowledge. I will buy whatever u suggest.



Who is not , we are all everyday man like you... !!! so, just take suggestion and then anylise it rather going for it blindly...

Its not me only, best suggestion may come from any other user too  so loook for their suggestion tooo...



> My budget is around 35-40k for computer. I am a simple user, basically a stock trader so i need to open many programs at a same time.



I would try to suggest you one config in basis of these requrements... 



> Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 ( this is best i think so this is final )



So be it.. stick with it.. 



> 250 Gb Hd ( which one pls suggest )



More or less brands are allmost same these days like Segate / WD / Hitachi... when buying just buy one which has a near by service center in your city, as all will come with around 5 years or warrenty...

about model, make sure you by one 7200.10 RPM one with 16 MB Buffer !!!



> Viewsonic 19″ wide screen LCD moniter VX1932wm
> or
> LG Electronics L194WT 19” Widescreen LCD



I see you are a stock brocker, so you are must be a grown up man, so, tell me who doesnt have problem ?? you hear View Sonic has issue with Service... even in this forum search and you would fine every single brand has had issue with service... but thank fully we have consumer courts...  so buy with a proper bill and you are safe..



> DDR2 Ram 1 gb ( dont know which one to buy, some are suggesting kingston 667 mhz and some are suggesting transcend 667mhz.. totaly confused, even am ready for 800mhz, suggest me the best )



With the Value rams we use, really there is not much Performance difference and also quite frankly there is not a price differnce either....



> Cabinet ( really no idea which one )
> SMPS ( all my friends are buying this with cabinet itself, but i found that this is quite important to decide. pls suggest some best )



When buying cabinet, make sure you buy a Large one with good ventilation... you may think of Branded ones like Zebronics or i-Ball, which looks good and comes with pre-installed FANs but personally I prefer non branded one, as may not as pretty as those costly ones, but really cheap (a good large well ventilated cabi with extra cabinet fan slots 2 in back 2 in side lead would cost 700 or 800 without spms) also a cabinet fan would cost Rs. 25/- ... but buy as many fan slot u have...

for SPMS... for your need right now, a true 500 watts is enough... in Kolkata I buy ColorSit, I have seen it pretty good... zebronics also may be close the pricing, actually ColorSit 500 watts with a Large Cabi costs me Rs. 2200 ...



> UPS ( any cheap and best )
> There is a lot of power fluctuation here. Do i need a stabilizer ? or ups and smps is enough ?



Well budget is the concern... over all you may exit one budget limit so, try with local Rs. 1400/ ones  as if really its lot of flactuation, i would say APC 650 VA or even 500 VA Rs. 2400/- or Rs. 2100 respectivlly



> Keyboard and mouse Microtech. (i think this is cheap and best .. right ?)



Coool... yeah, no problem, you may go for those within Rs. 300  but you may also try Microsoft Desktop Pro 700, combo would cost u, Rs. 700



> Some one told me that my motherboard must have DIV output for my new LCD moniter.
> Am really very much confused about motherboard. I really dont know about p33 or p35 or G33 chipsets. I dont know G33 or P35 which is best performing chipset for my processor



As u would add a GRFX card later on so try not to go with a Onboard right now, asbest onboard u would get is G33 (GMA x3100) which would be ASUS P5K-VM around Rs. 7500/- + TAX  where as Combo or XFX 650i ultra Rs. 5000/- + TAX (no onboard video) with XFX 8400 GS Rs. 2600/- + TAX (will have DVI out) would be better choise, as later on just pop the 8400 out and plug in a Better Card...

remember all these bellow 11k boards up to 680i SLi would come with PCI-E 1.1 so even they are very very good now, but after a year or more, when 9xxx ndivia ones (grfx Card) comes out, may be they would come woth PCI-E 2.0 Platform... they will not be compatible with any of these boards...  how ever with 9xxx in market cards like 8800 GTS 320 MB will hit all time low in price and u can be happy with them too 

So for Budget around 40k this is a full config I would say good for u...

E6750 @ Rs. 7900/- + TAX
XFX 650i ultra @ Rs. 5000/- + TAX
(2x1) 2 GB DDR-II 800 MHz Kingstone or Transcend @ Rs. 4400/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2600/- + TAX
250 GB Segate / WD / Hitachi - SATA-II 16MB Buffer @ Rs. 2600/- + TAX
Any Large Cabinet with good Ventilation + Zebronics or ColorSit or Power Safe 500 Watts @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on 20x @ Rs. 1300/- + TAX
Floppy Drive @ Rs. 200/- + TAX
View Sonic vx1932wm @ Rs. 10050/- + TAX
APC 500 VA @ Rs. 2100/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop 700 @ Rs. 700/- + TAX
Creative 2.1 @ Rs. 1000/- + TAX


TAX (@ 4% Kolkata ) Rs. 1602

*Total Rs, 41,652* all prices are from Kolkata...

I have few concirn, like personally i prefer P5N-E SLi (which is Rs. 7000/- + TAX) over XFX 650i, but its the budget which I had to keep in mind to compile a config for u as suggestion  also with any boards u may be need to do a BIOS update accomodate FSB 1333 Processors.... so floppy is needed ...




> Am living in ahmedabad and i hope everything is available here.



Things will be there, you just have to pay visit to more than one shop to bargain... i gave one idea how much is what in Kolkata, at max they are suppose to be a 2% difference in prices, not more than that..


----------



## spikygv (Sep 2, 2007)

i think new xfx boards with new BIOS is out.  A guy in another forum was running e6550 @ 1333mhz on xfx 650i whithout BIOS update and normal temps.. .even CPU-Z showed it as 1333mhz he said.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

^^^

Coool thnx for the Info.... or possible that dealer did BIOS update before pushing the board to the resellers


----------



## rahuleyes (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your reply choto cheeta.
Now the configuration is ready with a few questions.

Is there any difference (performance wise and compatible with e6750 ) in G33/P35/nforce 650i/nforce 680i chipset ?
Which one is best ?

G33 and P35 chipset based motherboards needs a bios update for 1333mhz cpu ??????

Intel DG33BU has GMA x3100 ... does it have div output ? what do you say about this board as per my requirements ?

Is there any major difference (performance wise) between div output or analog output ?


I dont want speakers or Cd drives, i already have samsung cd rom and sony dvd writer in my old pc, i will shift it in my new one.

So here is the final config Suggested by you.

E6750 @ Rs. 7900/- + TAX ( final and done)
Let me select some best motherboard as am decreasing some components.
1 GB DDR-II 800 MHz Kingstone or Transcend @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX ( i will add 1 gb one month later)
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2600/- + TAX
250 GB Segate / WD / Hitachi - SATA-II 16MB Buffer @ Rs. 2600/- + TAX ( final and done)
Any Large Cabinet with good Ventilation + Zebronics or ColorSit or Power Safe 500 Watts @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX ( final and done )
Floppy Drive @ Rs. 200/- + TAX
View Sonic vx1932wm @ Rs. 10050/- + TAX ( final and done )
APC 650 VA @ Rs. 2400/- + TAX ( final and done )
Microsoft Desktop 700 @ Rs. 700/- + TAX ( final and done )

Total 30850/-
I can to till 40,000 so now i have more 10 thousand left in my hands just for motherboard or u can say i have 12600 left in my hand for motherboard + graphics card.

Now i want only the motherboard which gives best performance with e6750 with all the features and future proof. suggest me something pls.


Thanks again
Rahul.


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

e choto bhai how much wud asus p5nesli cost


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2007)

Arnd 7 to 7.5k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

@rahuleyes

Dont opt for Intel Motherboards... they are not worth they money.. 12k for Motherboard and grfx card, I would say,

XFX 650i ultra @ Rs. 4800/- + TAX

Card,

XFX 8600 GT GDDR-III 256 MB @ Rs. 6700/- + TAX 





> Is there any difference (performance wise and compatible with e6750 ) in G33/P35/nforce 650i/nforce 680i chipset ?
> Which one is best ?



Its close Between 680i SLi and P35 !!! i like 680i SLi over P35, how ever things will change once we get the X38 Chipset


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Sep 3, 2007)

Elator....i don't think it will cause a problem...but both of ur ram will run on 333 only....

Hello Friends,
My Cousin need the best possible Assembled Gaming PC within 25000/.

He wants the following in it....
Min 17" CRT or LCD .
1GB RAM DDR2
DVD Writer
PCIe graphics card to play games @ medium to low resolution,especially latest games.

Rest u can adjust in the config...
He wants aleast to be 1 Year futureproof....
If possible tell me both AMD n Intel based rigs.

Can u suggest me the configurations...
If possible post the prices of Mumbai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

AMD X2 4000+ (1MB L2) @ Rs. 3200/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2 @ Rs. 2450/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Transcend @ Rs. 3450/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs. 2000/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2600/- + TAX
Lite-on DVD RW @ Rs. 1300/- + TAX
Any Large Well Ventilated local brand Cabinet with 500 watts Zebronics or ColorSit (Kolkata) SMPS @ Rs. 2000/- + TAX
Creative 2.1 @ Rs. 1000/- + TAX
LG 17" CRT @ Rs. 4100/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand @ Rs. 1400/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop Pro 700 Combo @ Rs. 700/- + TAX




TAX @ 4% => 968

*Total Rs. 25180/-*

Few things to keep in mind, some places in India dealers are not stocking X2 3600 instade they are pushing X2 4000 which is Rs. 3200/- + TAX Kolkata... so try to get AMD X2 3600+ which is Rs. 2700/- + TAX kolkata, and there is really not much difference between 4000 and 3600 in performance... but 3600 will save u some money...

Also one may buy 1 GB now, but its recomended that one should have 2 GB so make sure later on you add the second 1 GB Stick, if now u are buying 1 GB RAM....

Also 8400 GS really is not a card to be in a Gaming system ... so i suggest right now Run on onboard ATi X1200 of AMD 690v chipset of the Motherboard... later on try to buy a XFX 8600 GT 256MB


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 3, 2007)

@ Choto Cheeta :- bought S!D's (Vicky) computer today from Supreme Technologies and bought the Cabinet & PSU from Jai Mahavira...I wouldnt discuss the details of the configuration today and let Vicky do the honours...instead I'll post something you wanted me to do...

Prices of All Viewsonic TFT Lcd monitors (in Kolkata)

17" VA 1703WB - 7800
17" VA 1703B - 7900

19" VA 1903WM - 8700
19" VA 1912WB - 8700
19" VA 1912WM - 8700
19" VG 1930WM - 9800
*19" VX 1932WM - 10300 (we bought this one today)*

20" VG 2021M - 13500 

22" VX 2235WM - 17000
22" VX 2245WM - 18000

(for more details please contact Mr.Manish @ 9831844751)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^

Thnx a lot brother  for the infomration regarding the TFTs , also Bro, how many and what View Sonic models do they have right now in Display ??


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 4, 2007)

I guess they have mostly the basic and popular models...but I guess Manish can get you any of the above monitor in 2 day's lead time...he got the VX1932WM by flight for us in 1 day's time...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 4, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> i think new xfx boards with new BIOS is out.  A guy in another forum was running e6550 @ 1333mhz on xfx 650i whithout BIOS update and normal temps.. .even CPU-Z showed it as 1333mhz he said.



Yes, the new batch of xfx 650i does have the latest BIOS (supporting 1333MHz), mine 2nd replacement, is from this new batch and most importantly everthing is working fine.


----------



## dabster (Sep 4, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> @ Choto Cheeta :- bought S!D's (Vicky) computer today from Supreme Technologies and bought the Cabinet & PSU from Jai Mahavira...I wouldnt discuss the details of the configuration today and let Vicky do the honours...instead I'll post something you wanted me to do...
> 
> Prices of All Viewsonic TFT Lcd monitors (in Kolkata)
> 
> ...



What is the difference b/w various 19" widescreen LCD's ..? what extra feature in the most costliest one frm Viewsonic...?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 4, 2007)

@dabster

Go through their web site model specification...

*www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/

@Bobby

Strange that View Sonic web site, now doesnt inculde vx1932wm any more...  ?????? they stoped it ?? strange !!!


----------



## shantanu (Sep 4, 2007)

the model is now not in manufacturing...  ! strange.. ! but i tried to order it too,, and got a reply mail that the model is now not under manufacturing.. 

its 2 ms and ms (i dont have proper knowledge though) but my friend said that this  TFT has a flicking problem and the display sometimes go blurred..  

but i dont know if it is like that or not, coz i have not seen..


----------



## spikygv (Sep 4, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Yes, the new batch of xfx 650i does have the latest BIOS (supporting 1333MHz), mine 2nd replacement, is from this new batch and most importantly everthing is working fine.



thanks for confirming .


----------



## lokeshv (Sep 4, 2007)

*help me in selction MB n CPU*

i am planing to buy a machine for myself.my budget is 45K,

usage - i am a web devloper..so most of time i do coding, surf the web..etc..n i download lots of movies in divx..so i watch those(my sony HT cant play divx )

n a bit of gaming..AOE,NFS HP, i guess shouldnt consider gaming at all as its not important


i have already decided abt few things..here are those

22" Dell LCD 19k( already ordered through dell ).
MS 4000 KB
MX518 Mouse (KB n mouse should come in 5k).
seagate 250 GB 3k
1GB DDR2 667 2K

now left is 16K

in this 16 K i need CPU+MB+Cabinet+ PSU( if genric one wldnt work)


i will add additional 1 GB RAM later n another big capicity HDD.



i really need dvi port and atleast 3 pci ports(modem, tvtuner, soundcard, may be later i remove Soundcard n add wi fi card).

n i wont overclock..n please no xfx 650i MB..i dont think i will find it in jaipur..


so guys what are my options..i really need a stable machine..n i will prefer components which makes less noise 

Thanks in advance


----------



## S!D (Sep 5, 2007)

I finally got the VX1932wb. Havent crash tested it yet.
The Viewsonic Website does have it displayed:
*ap.viewsonic.com/in/products/productspecs.php?id=317
Guys, check out the specs...
2000:1 Contrast Ratio
300cd/m2 Brightness
2ms Response Time
DVI-D Input
2W RMS x2 Inbuilt speakers
And a Piano Black Finish-->Looks to die for!!
Price Tag: Rs.10,300+VAT
Place: Supreme, Kolkata.


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Help required on deciding configuration*

Hi friends,

I have decided to upgrade my system :

Processor : AMD X2 dual core 5200 or AMD X2 dual core 4400

The price difference between both is 2000 Rs. Can somebody tell me if it is worth purchasing 5200 by paying extra 2k ?

Motherboard : ASUS M2A-VM

Graphics Card : 8600GT   256MB DDR3

Does M2A-VM support this card without any issues or do i need to buy 7300GT ?

Also, I have decided to retain my existing 17'' LG CRT monitor.Or Is it mandatory for me to buy a newer LCD monitor ?

RAM : 1 GB Transcend RAM  

Some friends suggested that dual core requires 2 RAMs. do i need to buy 2 * 512 MB or single piece of 1 GB is enough ?

Also , I need to know which Cabinet and SMPS i need to buy ? Are they available together ? I read from this forum that Colorsit 500W is good. is it 2k inclusive of cabinet and smps. 

Also i have samsung 80GB hard disk (very old model SP8020N. NO SATA ).  Is it better to retain it or go for a new one .

Thanks in advance guys
Venkat


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

@vviswanathan100

Your Budget please...


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Saurav,

My budget is around 22k to 23k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

@lokeshv

Note, 2 PCI would be enough, as its better that you switch the idea for PCI Wi Fi card to a USB interface.. they performe the same... but portable also.. and a good one would just cost you around Rs. 900/- + TAX...

16k and DVI is Must then I would bet on this bellow Configuration...

E6550 @ Rs. 7000/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra @ Rs. 4800/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ Rs. 2550/- + TAX (Comes with DVI out)
Zebronics Cabinet with 500 Watts PSU @ Rs. 2900/- + TAX

4% TAX at Kolkata, so *Total Rs. 17940*

About Doubt for XFX Products, if you have ASUS you will have XFX also as they are marketed by the same dealers in ur case look here,



			
				XFX said:
			
		

> JAIPUR
> Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd.
> 320 Navjeevan Complex,
> Railway Station Road,
> ...


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Help Required*

@Choto Cheetah /Saurav

My budget is around 22 to 23k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^

What are the Products you need ?? full config (means cpu, monitor, ups, etc) or just the CPU (Proxy + Mobo + RAM + DVD RW + Cabi + etc)

keeping in mind that CRT will work just fine, even you 80 GB PATA and if any DVD RW or Cabi too... upgrade those only if u are higher budget !!!


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have decided to retain the following existing hardware

1) UPS 

2) Keyboard + Mouse

3) Speakers 

4) CRT Monitor ( If possible)

5) Hard disk drive (Plan to buy new one only if it is within my budget)

6) LAN Card

Things to purchse newly 

Motherboard, processor, RAM, Cabinet + SMPS 

Please give suggestions for these based on my budget  and my questions that i have posted above. 

Also i have ZION DDR 400 1 GB RAM (not DDR2) . Can i reuse it or i need to buy new DDR2 only ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

> Also i have ZION DDR 400 1 GB RAM (not DDR2) . Can i reuse it or i need to buy new DDR2 only ?



Sorry wont work any more , rather sell it with ur present mobo and procy, for DDR rams u would get better resale value as DDR rams are costlier than DDR-II

HDD and CRT will work fine, how ever LAN card u dont need as new Mobo will have onboard LAN Device...

22k is the target... dont expect it a High end gamer, casue use with some week end gaming I would say... so bellow I would bet on, please post if u need a gaming system then config would be different ...

Intel C2D E6750 @ Rs. 8200/- TAX
XFX 650i Ultra @ Rs. 4800/- TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Transcend @ Rs. 3600/- TAX
Any Large, Well Vendilated Cabinet with Zebronics or ColorSit 500 watts SPMS @ Rs. 2200/- TAX
XFX 8400 GS @ RS. 2550/- TAX

*Total with 4% VAT (Kolkata) Rs. 22204/-*

now u may add a 250 GB SATA-II 16mb buffer HDD which would be Rs. 2600/- + TAX, as right now in India 160 GB SATA-II models are 8mb buffer, wont be a wise dicission to upgrade from 80 GB PATA too 160 GB model upgrade only if you can afford the 16 MB Buffer models like a 250 GB one !!!

Also prices are from Kolkata, so may be few hundred here and there, if you find its bit costly in ur place, u may down grade to E6550 Rs. 7000/- + TAX...


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply saurav

>> Intel C2D E6550 @ Rs. 8200/- TAX

Did you mean E6750 . E6550 is cheaper i think.

Can you suggest AMD based config  ( instead of INTEL based one u have given ) so that I can use the difference amount  for a better graphics card  like 8600 GT or 8600 GS ?

I do play games thrice a week. 

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 5, 2007)

> >> Intel C2D E6550 @ Rs. 8200/- TAX
> 
> Did you mean E6750 . E6550 is cheaper i think.



Sorry for the Typos... I edited he POst, E6750 Is Rs. 8200/-+ TAX where as E6550 is Rs. 7000/- + TAX

And if you want to go with Better one I would say think of Intel Dual Core E2140 @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX insade of AMD X2 upto 4000  in that way u can add a 8600 Rs. 6700/- + TAX


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 5, 2007)

its kinda odd asking the question in this forum but i gotta!
Well is the *COMPEX ADSL* modem is worthy if it costs 1550/-?
or should i go for D-Link ADSL Modem which is almost for 2000/-?

I was about to buy a NETGEAR modem which is an ADSL modem and a WIFI too but its too costly so i think i should go for one of these 2 D-Link or COMPEX.
My dealer is saying that i should go for this COMPEX one because it also has a service centre here in my City?
I 've never heard of this COMPEX brand....so it is a good one or should i go for  D-Link?


----------



## ayush rathi (Sep 6, 2007)

can anybody tell me the specifications of powersafe 500w silver smps its listed on theitwares.com for 1900 bucks


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
     I have decided to upgrade my existing PC.As most of the things on my system are obselete i have to change those.

I use the system primarily for gaming. But my Budget is around 17,000 /- max.

I decide to go for a intel core2duo 2.33 Ghz based system.The price for that in kerala currently is 7200 /-.I don't know whether it is reasonable.Anyway, Can any one help me in selecting a suitable mobo and graphics card.I would like to play games like Farcry and maybe F.E.A.R. Also please suggest SMPS and RAM required


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^

What parts are you upgrading please post what exact do you need ?? i mean a full CPU, (Procy + RAM + grfx + hdd + dvd rw + cabi) or just few parts or the full system ??


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 8, 2007)

which Intel boards have good onboard grafix specially for Intel E2140,as equivalent to amd's Geforce 6150.

@Choto Cheeta u r doing great job here..i appreciate ur effort.if u provide AMD's L2 cache & speed in ur first page it'll be more nice.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 8, 2007)

XFX 650i ultra will support and work great with E2140 how ever 650i wont come with onboard grfx...

i feel the x3100 GMA thats Intel G33 Chipset based boards will match 6150 or AMD 690G...

So I would suggest P5K-VM @ Rs. 7500/- + TAX kolkata


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 8, 2007)

i want to change my CPU, Mobo, graphics card, RAM and power supply.
Please give me some inputs.If possible give me a AMD based and Intel based combination.I will use it mainly for gaming.i would like a system which can play most of the games reasonably well.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

@coolsunny

Thnx for the comment and Thnx for the suggestion my frnd... 

Regarding AMD L2 size, I have already posted this link *www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_13041^13076,00.html at the 1st page.. which is for AMD Processor number details page.. 



			
				jackal_79 said:
			
		

> i want to change my CPU, Mobo, graphics card, RAM and power supply.
> Please give me some inputs.If possible give me a AMD based and Intel based combination.I will use it mainly for gaming.i would like a system which can play most of the games reasonably well.



Target 17k !!! purpose mainlly gaming... !!! bellow is the one I would bet on for that range and purpose... also, wait for others to comment too 

AMD X2 4000+ (1MB L2) @ Rs. 3000/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2 @ Rs. 2450/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (2x1) @ Rs. 3650/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT GDDR-III 256MB @ Rs. 6700/- + TAX
PowerSafe / Sebronics / ColorSit 500 Watts @ Rs. 1500/- + TAX

TAX @ 4% (VAT) Rs. 692/-

*Total Rs. 17992/-*

Intel config would be costly as see Intel now do Have a great low budget processor to match AMD 4000, thats *Dual Core E2140* @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX but unfortunatelly no good mobo is available for budget system on intel platform, even with E2140 or a Quad Core, the lowest is the XFX 650i Ulta @ Rs. 4800/- + TAX, so u can think of Intel if you increase the budget to 20k, which is not needed, AMD will just work fine for ur need


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 9, 2007)

One of my friend wants a system for 15k without monitor, ups, k/b nd mouse.
SO ive decided the following config: can u suggest if its gud for da price:
AMD 4000+: 3k
MSI K9AGM2: 2.5k
2*512 DDR2 trns: 2k
250GB Seagate: 2.6k
cabby ZEb lowest : 1.1k
LG DVDRW: 1.3k
------------------------------
total 12.5k

He can max extend his budget for some 1.5~2k 
He wants a gcard too for max 4.5k
which is da best card for 2.5k?
whats the price of X1600 pro, 7600GS, 7300GT, 8500GT etc?
He has a 15" monitor and wud only play @1024*768 max, but likes to play at high settings at dat resolution. So which card is best performing at low resolution?


----------



## rahuleyes (Sep 9, 2007)

@ choto cheeta

Thanks for your great support. hope you remember me.
Here is one problem.

XFX boards are not available here. xfx650i ultra is not available. Even xfx 8400gs grfx card costs 3400/- 
E6750 8500/-
UPS APC 2500 /-

My dealer is forcing me for Intel DG33BU. coz there is no other cheap choice. But i dont want to go with it as u said before.

Rest config prices are ok as u written.

Now i planned to go with better motherboard. may be asus will be great for me, what do you say brother !!!

I will add grfx card later. You didnt reply my question before. Is there any major difference in LCD performance through DVI out and analog out ?
Difference is minor and unnoticable ?

Pls suggest me some Asus board with P35 chipset and cheaper which fullfill my all requirements.
I really dont need wi fi
I am not a over clocker
I dont play games. Counter strike type of games once in a year.

Am a stock broker if you remember so i need to open many programs at a same time.




Hope you remember my post before. A big post which makes you bored hahahaha. Am very much happy that i asked a question to the right guy. Yes you said it right. All the people here are fully supporting. But you are the perfect replier. The method of writing is extremely superb. I have seen many here praising you. You deserve it.

Now pls pls suggest me something in ASUS with P35 chipset. If still you think that 650i and 680i are better than P35 then i think ASUS P5N-E-SLI will be the best. Still need your final stamp.

Thanks a lot

Rahul.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

@rahuleyes

thnx for the comments... 

anyway on topic...

Instade of XFX 650i Ultra + XFX 8400 GS, think for *ASUS P5K-VM* Rs. 7500/- + TAX Kolkata... P5N-E SLi (Rs. 7000/- + TAX) is a great board board then again it will not come with onboard grfx, so minimum you have to add a 8400 GS again, which is insanelly costly as I see at ur place  so i think it will put strain on ur budget... !!!

ASUS P5K-VM will come with G33 (GMA x3100) good for now as u later plan to add a card... 

One suggestion is, dont stick to one dealer, do also check out others in ur area... XFX boards and 8400 GS is selling like hot cake, prices are really low for them, so chances are iether ur vendor doesnt have stock, or some reason he doesnt want to to stock...

Check out here for XFX Products... its very simple, if you have ASUS, you must have XFX too, as they are marketed by same company, in ur case,



> AHMEDABAD
> Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd.
> A2, II Floor, Oxford Tower,
> Gurukul Rd,
> ...



Also, try and posting here to see if any one from ur place can give u some info on shops where u would get better deals...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8673



> Is there any major difference in LCD performance through DVI out and analog out ?



There is, but right now no need to pull ur hair out for thinking DVI interface... vx1932wm will come with both interface, so, if you opt for ASUS P5K-VM, *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1690&l1=3&l2=11&l3=542&l4=0 to start with u may stay on analog as no DVI is available on it...

now By chance u go to another vendor and find XFX deals, then with 8400 GS u can run at DVI interface..

@aravind_n20

1st of all opt for 1 GB DDR-II singke stick, rather than (512x2)... now days, 2 GB u should eye for if not tother but upgrade when ever possible... 

for *Rs. 2.5k*, only one card I would say fits in is XFX 8400 GS, now days Rs, 2550/- + TAX !!!! u cant play at 1024x786 for FEAR atleast... with mid settings its 800x600 which gives the best FPS, which 1024, FPS will drop a lot... 

Now its quite foolsih to go for any thing low to 8600 GT now days if one plans gaming... Which Rs. 6700/- + TAX... and also I dont recomend  8400 GS for a person who will have onboard AMD 690v... !!! so either buy 8600 or avobe or for now, stay onboard till u can increase the budget to buy 8600 or above...

recent at Kolkata, bought few LG DVD RW... all are now dead, will have to take them for service... cant say what event wront, but none of them are reading or writting any more  then again bought Lite-on too, which has another problem... most of the time IT cant read DVDs burnt using its own  where those burnt DVDs can be read on any other drives apart from Lite-on....

so all these cheaper models are giving a lot of problem.. and unfortunatelly no other option either


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 9, 2007)

ok thnx chottu,
I opted for LG DVDRW coz its damn cheap and can be bought for as less as 1.2k. 
But Liteon is at 1.7k and Sony is at 1.5k. Is Sony worth it?
My 1.3 yr old Sony DVDRW has gone dead yesterday.

He can't think of a later upgrade, not atleast in 1~1.5yr. So he'll have to go card a card. Is 7600GS worth it? and whats da exact price?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey choto cheeta great work dude.
I am upgrading my system.My budget 13-14k
what i am upgrading:-
(1.)2gb RAM ddr2@667mhz
(2.)graphic card(u suggest),i am thinking of XFX8600GT fatal1ty edition
(3.)a 250GB hard disk
(4.)a PSU-I have to cos my current one is not good enough.
(5.)1-2 cooling fans-big ones with low speeds

My current system is:
C2D processor e6300@1.86ghz
intel 946ghiz motherboard
512mb ddr2 RAm
80 gb hard disk



please suggest the make and company of RAM,graphic card,a good enough PSU,and fans with their prices.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 9, 2007)

^^
Get transcend 2*1 gb ddr2 667 mhz ram @ 3.6k..
Get a xfx 8600 gt 256mb gddr3 at 6.5k and OC it to a 8600gts
Get a 250gb seagate sata 2 16mb buffer hdd @ 2.8k
and get a zebronics platinum 500w @ arnd 1.8k..
~ 14.7k..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks pathik.But oc'ing a card voids its warranty and I won't be able to buy a new card if something goes wrong.And I think this faltal1ty edition is even better than 8600gts.
I was thinking of corsair RAM-it will be a little costly but I guess it's better than transcend or kingston.

BTW I am getting simple 8600gt@5.5k and fatal1ty at 7k,so how is the deal?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

@aravind_n20

Take a good look at the pricing *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm ...

4.5 k is really would waste of money... wait few months to increase it to 7k !!! as with TAX 8600 GT would cost u around 7k.... or rather right now increase the budget for 2.5k more to get 8600 GT, all bellow cards like 7600 GS or bellow really would bad buy...

@The_Devil_Himself 

thnx for the comment... 

dont mind for my negative comment... rather than buy high end rams, think of XFX 650i Ultra Rs. 4800/- + TAX... the Intel 945 will not going to give u the performance you are thinking of...  simple I fear will bottle neck


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

ARRE BOSE NO CHANCE OF A MOBO UPGRADE RIGHT NOW.Only the components I stated in my earlier post.And I don't think Intel 945 is such a bad mobo as I don't OC my processor.

Dude money is always scarce for students so no new mobo for atleast a year or so.

And yes www.theitwares.com is not working right now.(error 404)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

> BTW I am getting simple 8600gt@5.5k and fatal1ty at 7k,so how is the deal?



Good deal... go for the 5.5 GT one  if its XFX then... 

and my frnd i dont think the Motherboard supports 3gbps SATA-II drives... even if you buy one I think either by default it would work as 1.5gbps or u have to set the jumpers to force it to work as 1.5gbps...

I didnt see any motherboard with the number u said... please do mention the exact model no...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

Intel® Desktop Board D946GZIS.Sorry for typo in the first post.look at *www.intel.com/design/motherbd/is/is_available.htm

Yes 5.5k for XFX 8600GT 256MB.But I am thinking of fatal1ty as I don't want to buy a simple 8600GT and then overclocking it as it will void the warranty.

Isn't SATA II reverse compatible?I am sure it is and there is no price difference between sata 1 and sata 2 so buying a stat 2 HD will be a waser option.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure, but i dont think u would be able to utilize the extra bandwidth of these card with Intel 946 boards...  and it seems that ur mentiooned board doesnt come with SATA-II 3gbps support...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Not sure, but i dont think u would be able to utilize the extra bandwidth of these card with Intel 946 boards


Which cards buddy?





			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ..  and it seems that ur mentiooned board doesnt come with SATA-II 3gbps support...


SATA 1 or SATA 2 doesn't matter much to me.BTW sata 2 is reverse compatible and in fact all the sata's(like sata 3 or sata 4) will be reverse compatible.SOURCE:WIKIPEDIA *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA.

But buddy one thing is for sure I won't be able to buy a new motherboard.My current one is just 10 months old and it costed me a lot 10 months back.Maybe in next 8 months or so but not now.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

@The_Devil_Himself

By these card I ment 8600 GTS Fatality one !!! u would spend extra 2k over GT but i fear would be bad investment...

and I got ur point, that Mobo upgrade not possible, thats why I tried to explained that purchasing highest end stuff with 946 wont be good idea... so, stick Value rams, no need for high end Crosiar ones or Fatality.. as the Chipset may not be able to utilize their higher bandwdith...

and for SATA-II, I already said, 



> and my frnd i dont think the Motherboard supports 3gbps SATA-II drives... even if you buy one I think either by default it would work as 1.5gbps or u have to set the jumpers to force it to work as 1.5gbps...



So SATA-II 250 GB will work, as 1.5 Gbps, i am not sure for ur exact board but while I saw in few other Intel 946 board what few Detected the SATA-II drives are by default worked in 1.5gbps, but for few boards we had to set the jumpers in the back of the HDD to force it to 1.5 gbps... !!!

So i just expressed my concirn.. as for ur config, I stand by what _pathiks_ suggested  that would be the best buy and value for money too as u are really getting some cheap deal on 8600 GT


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok,got your point.Just two more questions.
(1.)I was thinking of buying corsair value ram they will cost around 4k for 2x1gb or just 400-500 more than transcend or kingston.
(2.)IF I buy 8600gt i will have to oc it and that will void it's warranty thats why I am thinking of buying a 8600gt fatal1ty as it is factory overclocked to max. and is passively cooled.I want the 3 year warranty XFX gives as I know sooner or later I will burn/damage my card.


as far as PSU is concerned I will buy zebronics platinum 500w as suggested by pathiks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

> (1.)I was thinking of buying corsair value ram they will cost around 4k for 2x1gb or just 400-500 more than transcend or kingston.



Poeple preffer those crosair models for their endurance for OC, and which is ruled out in ur case... so saving Rs. 500/- means u can think for some extra fan as u were thking for them !!! 

but once again, all i can do is express my thoughts and opinion, fact is its ur system, and if u find budget permits... go for those... as once agian putting those in wont harm the system 



> (2.)IF I buy 8600gt i will have to oc it and that will void it's warranty thats why I am thinking of buying a 8600gt fatal1ty as it is factory overclocked to max. and is passively cooled.I want the 3 year warranty XFX gives as I know sooner or later I will burn/damage my card.



Choise is urs,  I expressed my concern and my thoughts... but see in the end its u who would be using, so its certain we will have difference of needs and way which we play games... !!! so opinions are in front of u... if ur budget permits then why not... !! go for it...  as once again its ur system, and ur choise  buying fatality wont harm the system, so budget permits go for it...

So here are the facts for u,

Transcend 2x1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz => Fine
Crosiar 2x1 GB 667 MHz => Fine (personally I fear true potential wont be utilized)

8600 GT => Fine
8600 Fatality => Fine (once agian my personal opinion may be the board wont be able to use the extra speed and bandwidth over GT)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks dude for your valuable suggestions.Now I am really worried about my mobo.I will wait till december to increase my budget to buy a better mobo.In the meantime only a RAM upgradation.

BTW which mobo you suggest?AND it's price.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

@The_Devil_Himself

My suggestion....

get the HDD option out for now atleast...

XFX 8600 Fatality @ Rs. 7000/- (u are getting a really good price for it, real steal)
XFX 650i Ultra @ Rs. 4800/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (2x1) @ Rs. 3600/- + TAX
SMPS @ Rs. 1500/- + TAX

*Total incl TAX is Rs. 17576*

u are Rs. 3.5k short with budget of 14k... 

now if u buy those, u would have extra Intel 946 board + 512 MB DDR-II and a extra SMPS... try and talk to the vendor see if you can get a buy back or not, for those 3 i would say u can manage 2.5k (its atleast, try to ask higher price  and I feel entually u would end up in this buy back price) !!! so that means u have to arrenge another extra Rs. 1000/- for avobe config 

now about HDD, wait... 80 GB and if u have a DVD RW drive  i dont think that puts u on a immidiate updating need ?? for information 160 GB SATA-II would be Rs. 2000/- + TAX


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 9, 2007)

2x1gb ddr2 RAM(667mhz) transcend @ 3300(theitwares.com)

MY SMPS is unsellable.I can sell my RAM and mobo to my cousin who is purchasing a budget PC(20-22k).

Yes I do have a DVD RW so no immediate udgrading need for HD

Thanks dude your help is appreciated.I will check out the prices of components you told me and update as soon as possible.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 9, 2007)

hi there,
  I have decided to go for an Intel based system.So please advice on a intel based system in the 20 K range.
 Ineed a processor, motherboard, graphics card, RAM and power supply.


----------



## divyeshashiya (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, I need to assemble a Intel based PC for around 40-45k.It will be used as an HTPC and connected to 720p Panasonic projector(with HDMI).I will be watching a lot of HD content (x264 mkv movies) so suggest the config keeping this in mind.Also it will be placed next to the home theater system so the cabinet should be real good.No speakers required but 19" LCD is needed.Please suggest a good configuration.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

@divyeshashiya

I would try to suggest the config based on these bellow facts,


Budget Rs. 45k
Primary Objective Watching HD content

E6550 @ Rs. 7000/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra @ Rs. 4800/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 3600/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT GDDR3 256 MB @ Rs. 6700/- + TAX
320 GB SATA-II 16 MB Buffer @ Rs. 3150/- + TAX
Lite-on DVD RW (IDE)	 @ Rs. 1300/- + TAX
Zebronics / Coooler Master Fancy Cabinet	 @ Rs. 3500/- + TAX
Zebronics / PowerSafe / ColorSit 500 Watts SMPS	 @ Rs. 1500/- + TAX
View Sonic vx1932wm 19" Wide (1440x900) @ Rs. 	10050/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop Pro (Combo) @ Rs. 	700/- + TAX
APC 650 VA UPS @ Rs. 	2500/- + TAX


TAX @ 4% (VAT) => Rs. 1792/-

*Total incl TAX => Rs. 46592/-*

Note one thing, I am sorry I cant Mention the model number of Cabinet as really my and ur visual chose will be different, so understand that 3.5k is what I would allocate for Cabi, both the brand mentioned as really cool ones, so chose one under 3.5k ... while u chose make sure that cabi has a good ventilation too


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 10, 2007)

hi guyz.one of my friends want to buy new proccy + mobo.
budget 25k.plz suggest a decent combo.the combo shud be futureproof for at least 3 yrs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @The_Devil_Himself
> 
> My suggestion....
> 
> ...



Hey buddy I have decided to postpone my graphic card purchase.So can you suggest a good mobo(like XFX 650i SLi) having onboard graphics.I have currently GMA3000 onboard graphics so anything equal to it or better than it will do.

I will buy graphic card in december(when my semester ends) by then 8700 will be out at around 8k and it is supposed to be better than 8600GT.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^

Once again please elborate ur budget and products u need...  as is it still 14k for Procy + Mobo + RAM + SMPS ?? or some thing else now ??


----------



## Pathik (Sep 10, 2007)

Yup 8700 is g92 based.. Btw x3000 is the best onboard gfx soln in intel.. Keep it.. Replace ur mobo wen u get a gfx card.. X3100 doesnt hav shader model 3.0..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hi guyz.one of my friends want to buy new proccy + mobo.
> budget 25k.plz suggest a decent combo.the combo shud be futureproof for at least 3 yrs.



25k just for Procy + Mobo ?? if yes then,

Intel Quad Core Q6600
ASUS P5N32-E SLi


----------



## squid (Sep 10, 2007)

i own the following configuration
ASUS A7n266VMdlx
ATHLON 1800+, 512 MB DDr Ram
300 Watt PSU
Two 160 GB PATA Hard disk
One Sony 18x DVD RW
One Samsung Combo drive
Altec Lansing VS3151 5.1Speaker
Two Lan Cards 
One 15" and One 17" Monitor

I am adding another system with following configuration mainly for image editing and for movies
AMD X2 4400+
ASUS M2NPV-VM / ASUS M2NBP-VM CSM / MSI K9N ULTRA 
2 GB DDR2 667MHZ RAM
500 WATT SMPS WITH CABINET

My budget is upto Rs.15000/

Please suggest the suitable motherboard and processor or suggest a better configuration in that budget.

thanks 
I will be using the old harddisk and my 17" Monitor


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^

Didnt get what u wanted !!! are u upgrading this ??



> ASUS A7n266VMdlx
> ATHLON 1800+, 512 MB DDr Ram
> 300 Watt PSU
> Two 160 GB PATA Hard disk
> ...



to this,



> AMD X2 4400+
> ASUS M2NPV-VM / ASUS M2NBP-VM CSM / MSI K9N ULTRA
> 2 GB DDR2 667MHZ RAM
> 500 WATT SMPS WITH CABINET



or u will keep the old one with another new system ??

and Budget of 15k for full system or just the mentioned,



> AMD X2 4400+
> ASUS M2NPV-VM / ASUS M2NBP-VM CSM / MSI K9N ULTRA
> 2 GB DDR2 667MHZ RAM
> 500 WATT SMPS WITH CABINET



Products ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Once again please elborate ur budget and products u need...  as is it still 14k for Procy + Mobo + RAM + SMPS ?? or some thing else now ??


 I have decide to buy
2gb RAM-Rs.3300
Smps-1.5k

now I need to decide on a good mobo(oc friendly) having onboard graphics at around 5k,you suggested XFX 650i ULTRA but it has no onboard graphics and I won't be able to buy a graphic card as of now.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

As Pathiks said, Stick to Intel 946 board right now you have...  as upgrade later when u would buy the Card...

as for u, only board I would say right now in the market is ASUS P5K-VM @ Rs. 7500/- + TAX...

once again as Pathiks said, there wont be huge boost over x3000 to x3100... yes there is performance difference in between them... but not that much as worth 7.5k 

So Yes, get the RAM... SMPS !!! wait till u buy the Card...

Now one more thing is if u get a Good Deal on the board + RAM as u said, u can push it to a budget system of ur cousin, then things are different... !!! so in that case choise is ASUS P5K-VM !!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks dude.I am short of budget right now so I guess I will try to sell my RAM+MOBO first then I think I will go for XFX 650i ULTRA+8600GT combo.

Thanks again.You have been really helpful.


----------



## squid (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for that quick reply
>choto_cheeta
The budget i have mentioned is only for cpu,motherboard,Ram and SMPS
I will be adding a new system with the existing one mainly for image processing. already have the harddisk, monitor and a 600 va UPS for the new system. couldn't zero in on CPU/MB combination. Please help.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

@squid

you are bang on target for the AMD config for 15k budget !!! how ever as the need is image processing, I would suggest why dont you think for this bellow Intel Config ??

Intel Dual Core E2140 @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra	 @ Rs. 4800/- + TAX
2x1 (2GB) DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 	3600/- + TAX
PowerSafe / ColorSit / Zebronics 500 Watts @ Rs. 	1500/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS	 @ Rs. 2550/- + TAX

TAX @ 4% (VAT) 610/-

*Total incl VAT => 15860*


The New Dual Core range (E2140 and E2160) are really different from Older Pentium D, read more, *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/09/01/dif...e-2-duo-vs-intel-dual-core-vs-intel-pentium-d and 8400 GS will certainly out performe any onboard grfx right now available... !!! and XFX 650i Ulta will support C2D / C2Q so later so later on u have the upgrade option too 

having said that once agian I state there is nothing wrong in ur config of AMD u can also go with it...


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> 25k just for Procy + Mobo ?? if yes then,
> 
> Intel Quad Core Q6600
> ASUS P5N32-E SLi


 
Yup,thats rite.25 k just for proccy+mobo.

looks like he has gone crazy abt hardwares.

well quad core along with p5n32e sli - sounds really cool.bt will it be future proof for at least 3 yrs?i mean to say he has consideration about ddr3 memory.

so....nything better??

and also plz do post the individual pices for the proccy n mobo.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have a doubt regarding Geforce 8600 GT.Which of the following is the best?

XFX / ASUS / Gigabyte


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2007)

ASUS / XFX / GigaByte all three are good...

I prefer XFX when comes to grfx card  where as ASUS is my 2nd choise, but never used any GigaByte Card...

Once again these are My personal Opinion... !!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 11, 2007)

when i asked for the price of XFX 8600 GT it was 6750 + Tax. So it will come around 6900.Is it really worth it?


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 11, 2007)

go for it.its a good card,not very hi fi, bt u can have medium range gaming without ny problem.

@choto

u didnt reply to me pal.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @choto
> 
> u didnt reply to me pal.



Hey I am missing the question !!! I did say, for 25k, its Q6600 and ASUS P5N32-E SLi  but apart from that I cant see any other question... please guide me to that !!!



			
				jackal_79 said:
			
		

> when i asked for the price of XFX 8600 GT it was 6750 + Tax. So it will come around 6900.Is it really worth it?



Price is normal... neither its very cheap nor you are being over charged... so if u have the funds, go for it...


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 11, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> Yup,thats rite.25 k just for proccy+mobo.
> 
> looks like he has gone crazy abt hardwares.
> 
> ...


 
plz refer to this.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2007)

ohh !!!

Well DDR3 based board would be best with X38 chipset which is long due and yet to come out... even those P35 which suports DDR3 will be around 16k so in that case u have to settel for E6750 as Processors... and finding DDR3 module in India will be damn hard, u would end up odering from US, and 2 GB of it would mean costlier than Ur Mobo + Procy I suppose... 

so Better Stick to DDR2 now... and it would be safe for 3 years 

Q6600 is 12.5 to 12.9k depending on the day or market
P5N32-E SLI is Rs. 11.9k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ohh !!!
> 
> Well DDR3 based board would be best with X38 chipset which is long due and yet to come out... even those P35 which suports DDR3 will be around 16k so in that case u have to settel for E6750 as Processors... and finding DDR3 module in India will be damn hard, u would end up odering from US, and 2 GB of it would mean costlier than Ur Mobo + Procy I suppose...
> 
> ...




Besides this the DDR3 isn't that much of a performance when compared with DDR2. There's hardly a noticeable difference between performance. Since u can get 4x1 GB DDR2 for the price of 2 GB DDR3....or may be 1 GB,i think u should opt DDR2 as Chota Cheeta Says.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep u can easily get 4*1gb ddr2 667 for 6k.. Whereas 1gb ddr3 wd be much more costlier


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you sure pathik about your prices??
that means 2x1gb should cost 3k to me.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup.. A dealer at lamington rd gave me those rates for 1gb transcend ddr2 667mhz modules.. ~1.5k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats good news for me.thanks dude.


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks to all of you guyz..

my friend has already got P5N32-E SLI.he is going to get the quad core in this weekend.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have decided to go with XFX 8600 GT.Now please suggest a Intel processor and mobo.By the way, with XFX 8600 GT can i play F.E.A.R? and what about company of Heroes?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 13, 2007)

FEAR / CoH / any other present game willl run fine with 8600 GT 



			
				jackal_79 said:
			
		

> Now please suggest a Intel processor and mobo



your budget for both ??


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2007)

@jackal the best wd be a e6750   xfx 650i ultra 13k..


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 13, 2007)

@choto

do u have ny info about 89 series/98 series from nvidia?when they are coming out?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 13, 2007)

Well as i have decided to go for an intel based upgrade, budget would be in some thing around 20 - 22K.
As XFX 8600 GT i have decided as graphics option on 6900 /-
can u suggest an intel processor, a mobo, power supply and RAM.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 13, 2007)

xfx 650i ultra -5k
intel c2d e6750 -8k
xfx 8600gt -6.5k
transcend 2*1gb ddr2 667 -3k
zebby 400w psu -0.5k


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 14, 2007)

EVGA 8800 GTX superclocked available in Kolkata?
or MSI 8800GTX superclocked watercooled edition??plz suggest a vendor.

thanx in advance.


----------



## S!D (Sep 14, 2007)

Guys.. need help!!
I already have a wireless mouse and want to get a decent Wireless keyboard within 2k.
Dont wanna go for a combo..as the mouse wud be a complete waste..
Can someone please suggest some...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Bro, Did u look at Logitech range ??


----------



## S!D (Sep 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Hey Bro, Did u look at Logitech range ??


ok..chkd the site..these r the one's i liked:
diNovo Edge  but don think it'll be available in india, and definitely not within my price range..
also liked this one from iBall[*cordless couple*]:
*iball.co.in/inner/show_product_details2.asp?catid=19&pid=147
this one's got just the right price and feats combi..guess i can keep the mouse as a backup for later.
didnt like anythink from microsoft under 2k..
wt do u think..
will probably goto chandni on monday to chk these out..
cn u suggest any model u know?
******************


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

there are also good logitech wireless combos under 2k, id reccommend over iBall


----------



## S!D (Sep 15, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> there are also good logitech wireless combos under 2k, id reccommend over iBall


hmm..nice 
cud u suggest a few models in logitech within 2k..I couldn't find any myself


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 15, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> hmm..nice
> cud u suggest a few models in logitech within 2k..I couldn't find any myself


I have one but its not for gaming(u can bet me that)...I bought it for rs1,400.
The model is *Cordless Desktop EX90*
Its excellent for normal work but in gaming the accuracy resolution is poor.


----------



## S!D (Sep 15, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I have one but its not for gaming(u can bet me that)...I bought it for rs1,400.
> The model is *Cordless Desktop EX90*
> Its excellent for normal work but in gaming the accuracy resolution is poor.


thanks  chkd it out...pretty basic stuff other than the quality which logitech shud provide.

and, I'm not concerned abt the bundled mouse..already have a logitech MX Revolution.
my need is just a high end/sleek lookin wireless kbd..
the bundled one wud just end up in the drawer
tried lookin for a solo kbd bt not gettin any good one's

i almost drooled on the screen for:
Remote Keyboard for Windows® XP Media Center Edition


----------



## shantanu (Sep 15, 2007)

hi there guys ! now i am going to buy a new system, i want atleast 8GB ram . a decent GFx card.. i am going for this system coz i am giving my surrent system a break to my work.. so now it will run Vs2008 and Windows server 2008 . for testing purposes..

so for gaming what should be my config... but keep the RAM in mind.. its the most important ?

thanks

shantanu

@harvik : these eyes will kill me lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

^^Specify your budget shantanu.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 15, 2007)

ummm : budget is not a problem.. i can spend any amount...  well kind of 1lac .. it will be okey and not a waste i guess..


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 15, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> hi there guys ! now i am going to buy a new system, i want atleast 8GB ram . a decent GFx card.. i am going for this system coz i am giving my surrent system a break to my work.. so now it will run Vs2008 and Windows server 2008 . for testing purposes..
> 
> so for gaming what should be my config... but keep the RAM in mind.. its the most important ?
> 
> ...


OMG isn't that much of RAM more than enough or are you spending becoz you have lots of money ...btw that would make a killer pc


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

@shantanu





> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 -12.5k
> 
> ASUS P5B DLK Wi-Fi: 11k
> 
> ...



This is my first attempt and shantanu's unlimited budget did help a lot.lols.
Where is choto cheeta?He is our undesputed hardware Guru.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 15, 2007)

my current config is :

qx6700
Asus striker extreme
4 gb ram
8800gtx


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

Then what do you need shantanu?You already have a very good sytem just add 4GB more RAM.(just for the sake of making a total of 8GB RAM)
As far as a graphic card is concerned wait till November for DX10.1 compatible 9800 series.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 15, 2007)

man , i am bored of the same kind of performance..  so i need a change.. i hope you guys understand.. there might be something better to look upon..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

You already got a monster of a system dude.You have the best processor,the best mobo,and one of the best graphic card.What else bro?

Or maybe you just need innovative ideas to spend 1 lac rupees.lols.Wait for choto cheeta to comment on this.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 15, 2007)

hmmmmm, i think i am going a bit too fast..  thanks for the help though 
i appreciate it..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

I think your wait is gonna end soon with the release of 9800 series of graphics card,45nm processors by intel,and mobos based on the latest x38 chipset(ddr3 and PCIe2.0 support).


----------



## Hulk (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
Need Help. Thought of upgrading the system. Here thought some configuration.

1) Processor- AMD X2 Dual Core 4200
2) Mother Board- ASUS M2A-VM_HDMI 
3) RAM-Transcend 1GB *2 DDR2 Ram @ 667Mhz 
4) Graphics Card-XFX 8600 GT 
5) Hard Disk-250 GB Seagate (7200RPM)

My Budget for these things are between 15k to 20K

Please let know your view on this. 

And I want to retain My 15” CRt Monitor(Synmaster 45Bn), or do I have to change for the above configuration.



Please let me know your valuable suggestions.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## S!D (Sep 16, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> my current config is :
> qx6700
> Asus striker extreme
> 4 gb ram
> 8800gtx


 Bro..wid dis config, u wont need an internal upgrade right now.
I dont think there is any *sane* thing in the world that we can throw at ur PC...and make it feel more than an itch.
rather suggest u go for an external upgrade..
here's some drool maal for u::
SideWinder™ Mouse
diNovo Edge
MX Air™ Rechargeable Cordless Air Mouse
will keep addin more..*www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=080


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

@ shantanu...... do u think its not enough :O......................?

Its more than enough....
4 GB of RAM..... .......pheewwwwwwww


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2007)

man shantanu ur config simply rocks... you dont need anything more IMO..
and if u want more performance then wait for barcelona to release...
also ur hard disks are prolly a bottleneck in ur current system.. so get 2 of them and configure them in RAID 0 to get a performance boost..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep get two WD raptors 36GB and put them in RAID0 configuration.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm.. i think shantanu has got a huge pocket 

Hey shantanu... post ur workspace in workspace thread


----------



## Reena (Sep 16, 2007)

Which cpu is better c2d E6750, C2D E6850 or Quad core 6600? I need to use the pc for graphic animations music autocad...2 gb or 4gb ram wud be required? and which motherboard with particular processor.. thanks pls reply as soon as possible..


----------



## shantanu (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah sure i am gonna post my system pics today,, in that thread...

and yep i got seagate 250Gb * 2 HDD .
and am planning for the raptor now..
well for Keyboard and mouse i got Microsoft Entertainment desktop 7000 with M$ laser mouse 8000 (both bluetooth) 

and thanks buddies for your suggestions... i think i will now replace my HDD with raptors *2


----------



## niladrisde (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,

I already purchased a system with the following configuration (31st July 2007).

ASUS M2A-VM - 3.8k + Tax
AMD X2 4000+ - 3.35k + Tax

I also have Kingston DDR2 800 RAM 1GB - 2.85k + Tax, and WD Sata2 HDD 250GB - 2.7k + Tax, with this system.

I am working on some CAD design projects, and it seems, this new system, though has good fire-power for everyday things, is little slow, for my CAD softwares.

Now I have to purchase another new system anyway. And I want get some advice on the combination of procy, and mobo I should go for, and their prices, for this new second system.

For the MoBo, and Procy, my previous price was 7.15k + Tax. I feel for more fire-power, I have to raise the bar. Please suggest best combinations of MoBo, and Procy, for *each* of the following budgets.

1. *10k* (for MoBo + Procy only)
2. *12.5k* (for MoBo + Procy only)
3. *15k* (for MoBo + Procy only)

In the earlier system, I'll beef up the RAM to 2GB anyway, and the in the new system also I'll have 2GB RAM. Also, my CAD design softwares are not too demanding on graphics, and hence I would go for MoBo-s with on-board graphics only.

* Please, please, please, help...*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 16, 2007)

Hulk said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> Need Help. Thought of upgrading the system. Here thought some configuration.
> 
> 1) Processor- AMD X2 Dual Core 4200
> ...



Config is good enough... !!!  if u can fit those under ur budget then thats the best u would get...

but tell me are u aware of the prices of the products u just mentioned ??


----------



## omdhar (Sep 16, 2007)

I have my system based on C2D E4300, ASUS P5B-MX/wifi, Kingston valueram 1 GB DDR2-667, 400 W Powersafe SMPS. I use integrated graphics memory of 256 MB. My mobo(Intel 946GZ chipset) supports Intel GMA 3000 which has Pixel Shader 2.0, Vertex Shader 3.0 (software) & Open GL 1.4 and no Hardware Transform & Lighting. Can anyone suggest me of some good race & action games for my pc.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

My friend is going to buy a PC for gaming as soon as we get time to go outside college. Maybe after 5 days. Budget is 35k. Here is a tentative config. Please give your suggestions..

Processor +mobo_: E4400 & xfx 650i ultra__________Rs 10800
RAM____________: 2*1gb ddr2 667mhz___________Rs 3200
DVD-Writer______: Lite-ON 20x__________________Rs 1600
HDD____________: Seagate 250GB_______________Rs 2800
Graphics card____: xfx 8600gt___________________Rs 7000
Cabinet &SMPS___: Zebronics RAGE with local psu___Rs 2350
````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
The whole box = Rs 27,750

UPS:_____APC 650VA_____Rs 2950
Monitor:__798MG s/s______Rs 5700
Keyboard:_MS____________Rs 300
Mouse:___MS comfort300__Rs900
Speakers__Altec ATP3_____Rs 3000
``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
Other Stuff = Rs 12,850

Total = Rs40,600

I want to reduce it to 35k. Please help me with the following
1) In out hostel we get only 1 minute power cuts 4 times a day. So should i get cheaper UPS. I am worried that lower VA UPS cant handle the load of graphics card running at full speed. Cold booting is not required. Will 500VA handle this config?
2) My friend got samsung 794mg monitor and it had curved top screen edge and the text in the middle of the screen were blurry at 85Hz 1024*768. Does 798MG solve these problem or should go for viewsonic 17" CRT.
3) Should my friend get AMD system instead of intel to reduce the cost. lowest available AMD x2 in hyd is x2 4000+. Please suggest a fast mobo without onboard graphics with it.
4) Is there a better dvd-writer under Rs1800?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 16, 2007)

@adithyagenius
o need for APC UPS, go for Vguard 600VA UPS. Its only 1900/-
Samsung 798MB Plus is a good monitor. Set the v nd h moire to around 30 and its clearer than nything in its range.
 ATP3 costs onle 2.4k
AMD 4000+ is for 3k, 4400+ is for 3.5k and get a RS690G based mobo like Asus M2A VM for 3.3k or MSI for 2.5k. They perform more or less close to the top nforce 570 Ultra . Its only downside its micro ATX mobo.

i wud say get 
AMD 5600+ and MSI 690 AM2 for 9.5k. 
At stock speed, it cud easily beat E4400 and it cud even beat stock E6550.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

^^
I checked 798mb plus and its very good. But the processor...
according to anandtech 5600+ has difficulty beating e6420 at stock speeds and core2duos are meant to be run o/ced.
*www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3012

If I o/c the processor , will the RAM be affected or adjusted?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 16, 2007)

omdhar said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest me of some good race & action games for my pc.



Sorry, frnd this is not the thread where u should ask this question,

please refer here..

*Will this game run on this configuration?*

@adithyagenius

Few personal Suggestions...

LG CRT 700E is Rs. 4150/- + TAX Kolkata... its semi Flat but works great !!! 
APC Price seems high... its around 2500/- + TAX (More or less)
Microsoft Desktop Pro 700 Combo is Rs. 700/- + TAX
You are getting very cheap deal under RAM !!!

More or less system specs are good, and I would also Suggest if possible do take a look at E2140 (Intel Dual Core) its Rs. 2450/- + TAX


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 16, 2007)

@adithyagenius
E6420 is more powerful than E6400 coz of its 4MB L2. Thats gives u more performance in tasks like video encoding, winrar compression etc, but in games more or less da same.

get this month's chip. There is a detailed comparison on CPU, mobile CPU, GPU etc. Really nice.
The 5600+ has more vfm than 6400 nd 6420. Also gud performing AMD mobo is for as low as 2.5k and performs no less than nforce 570SLI.
U can save much money and invest it for GPU. Make it an 8600GTS. 
Its worth going for 8600GTS than getting a slightly better CPU when gaming is concerned.

Also if u plan to oc, get quality RAM as the memory frequency also gets increased when u overclock the CPU.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

I think upgrading to 8600gts will prove to be too costly because it needs a 6pin connector which means I will have to buy Zebronics 400W platinum which is 2.4k. Add to this the cost of the graphics card.
I am now quite convinced about the 5600+ since I saw the chip review in the college library. I will do some research on the mobo.
My friend has got 40k but its meant for buying a computer and also a mobile phone. Thats the reason we are trying to keep the budget below 35k.

@choto cheeta
Does the mouse included in ms combo good enough? I had serious skipping issues with cheap mice.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 16, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> Does the mouse included in ms combo good enough? I had serious skipping issues with cheap mice.



umm.. Personally i didnt face any issue till today... I am using few... 



> I will do some research on the mobo.



as u are buying a Card too, then I would say M2A-VM for Rs. 3.6k + TAX would a good deal !!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2007)

If u plan to oc than u hav to get a c2d.. Or keep the other config same and get a e2140 instead of a e6750.. It s abt 3k.. Get a 650i ultra +a 8600gt wit it..

Also get 800mhz ram if u plan to oc high.. U shd get 2*1gb 4 4.4k..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^

Last day My frnd bought one E2140 from Kolkata, its Rs. 2450/- + TAX


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 16, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> umm.. Personally i didnt face any issue till today... I am using few...
> 
> 
> 
> as u are buying a Card too, then I would say M2A-VM for Rs. 3.6k + TAX would a good deal !!!


Did you use the mouse at high sensitivity and tried placing very quick headshots without your view rotating at 2000rpm. I have seen few cheap mouse which don't skip or lag. So whats the dpi on the mouse?

M2A-VM is in short supply in hyd and it costs Rs 3900+ here. The onboard graphics card is waste of money when there is already a card.

My friend is scared to O.C because he fears loss of warranty on procy, ram and mobo. Is this true? Hyderabad temperatures reach 44 degrees in summer and the room temperature is 32 degress right now. All o/c in reviews were done in cooler countries under a/c. No kind of fan or heatpipe will reduce the temperation below room temperature. Hardwares always reach a temperature X+room temperature when the heat production = heat dissipation. X can only be reduced by water cooling which is too costly.
Without OC E2140 will be a very significant bottleneck for 8600gt. Even with x2 3800+ fps drop is significant. For 8600gt, Amd 4000+ is minimum to utilise it fully. I dont know about intel's procy but I think e2140 will be a bottleneck.
Please comment on this


----------



## Pathik (Sep 17, 2007)

Y doesnt ur friend want to oc.. If u do it right it wont harm ur mobo/ram.. And 2140 can reach 2.4 easily on stock.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 17, 2007)

> I dont know about intel's procy but I think e2140 will be a bottleneck.



The system which was bought last day is E2140 + 650i + 8600 GT

even On stock I dont see card getting bottle necked !!! and even at Indian hot summpers those E2140 can reach 50% OC under Stock Cooling if u have a Large and Well Ventilated Cabinet !!!

*www.tomshardware.com/2007/09/12/pentium_dual_core/page11.html


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 17, 2007)

^^
from the same benchmark test see this page
*www.tomshardware.com/2007/09/12/pentium_dual_core/page8.html

At stock, other processor setups are providing around 50% more fps. Anything more than 15% implies bottleneck with 100% confidence. O/ced e2160 is definitely not a bottleneck.
For o/c ing the processor to 3.2Ghz, will expensive ram be needed? We are planning on getting Transcend 1GB 667Mhz RAM. Also 650i has 2.1v limit on ram. Will all this fit in without changing the config much?


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 17, 2007)

I want to build a PC of my own in next two months.
I made a configuration for my need but confused about the price.

Please take a look at my proposed machine

ASUS P5N32-SLI Premium/WiFi-AP Motherboard

Intel® Core™2 Extreme processor QX6850

Corsair Dominator DDR3 RAM (4*2 GB)

nVidia 8800 GTX * 4 (in quad SLI)

Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeGamer snd card

suitable Antec cabinate & PSU for these mediocre components

Samsung 35'' LCD or something like that from others

Logitech G15 Keyboard & some gaming mouse

Creative GigaWorks® ProGamer G550W 5.1 speaker system

I think it is sufficient for a moderate computer of our age. Please work out the price for me. I want the approximate full system price. Also inform me about it's performance if possible.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

Dude first of all suggest your budget.Its the most important aspect.


> Corsair Dominator DDR3 RAM (4*2 GB)
> 
> nVidia 8800 GTX * 4 (in quad SLI)


Man you are very-very rich(even if you are just thinking about it).


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 17, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Dude first of all suggest your budget.Its the most important aspect.



All I can say that money is not a concern. I desperately want to buy the machine in coming days. Please suggest the price and performance if possible.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

If money is no concern then why don't you consider ALIENWARE?


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 17, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> If money is no concern then why don't you consider ALIENWARE?



I want to have a taste to assemble those beasts by myself. Also branded machines have some difficulties for overclocking and support in India etc.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

debsuvra said:
			
		

> I want to have a taste to assemble those beasts by myself. Also branded machines have some difficulties for overclocking and support in India etc.


P5N32-SLI does not support DDR3 RAM.
Currently there are *no* drivers for 8800 GTX/Ultra Quad SLI.
OH forgot to add *BUT P5N32-SLI is an SLI board not QUAD SLI BOARD*
Are you a newbie or just creating confusions.

I need some help.
I am gonna upgrade my old pc on which i surf and download.
I want decent performance an I am not gonna compromise on it.These are what I need-
Ram(2GB,Budget Rs2000)
Motherboard(Budget Rs 7000 supporting new processors not the ones not released) and I want an Intel board which supports overclocking
Processor(Budget Rs 7500,c2d)
Power Supply(Budget Rs5000)

Now comes the graphics card,i have decided to buy the HD2900XT,the reason why is cause Rashi has stopped selling 320MB models of 8800GTS and nvidia has still not released mid range products and I don't want 8600 and HD2600.
I will be gaming at 720p(1280*720).I have two options Gecube HD2900XT or MSI HD2900XT,which is better and what's the price.
Will my processor bottleneck the GFX card,I will also buy the thermalright ultra 120 extreme so that i can overclock the processor.

Reason for upgrade:
Brother wants to play on lan with me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 18, 2007)

@Harvik780

I have few Doubt !! I dont think that u can manage 2 GB RAM under 2k... and only mobo in 7k range for ur need would be P5N-E SLi...  for procy I suppose its E6550 C2D..

for the question that will ur Procy buttle neck the card... I think NO... with ThermarRight Ultra  u can allways OC if u feel that Procy is slowing u down, but I feel even at Stock that C2D wont cause any issue for sure


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 19, 2007)

^^ Saurav now dont make fun of me coz I think I will need to upgrade my system very soon...can u tell me wats the cheapest but stable 2 x 2GB DDR2 1066mhz ram available.I would like some idea on brands and models...BTW another layman question is that is there too much difference between 667,800 & 1066mhz bus speeds...if not then I will just add another 1GB 667mhz for the time being as a stop gap measure...my system badly needs more ram...I'm really scared that DDR2 prices will increase since DDR3 is out and it wud soon be phased out like DDR1....

would it make more sense to buy the ram online from sites like memory configurator or buy it locally?


----------



## premsharma (Sep 19, 2007)

Suggest a G33 motherboard, ATX from, no crossfire required. Is Intel DG33FB good enough or MSI G33 Platinum. Any idea on their cost and performance. When is digit carrying out review of these new motherboards i.e G33, P35 & X38 etc. For intel which all mobos are available with nvidia 7020 onboard graphics?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

> Suggest a G33 motherboard, ATX from, no crossfire required.



ASUS P5K-V Price Rs. 8k but Not Available in Kolkata, because dealers only storing P5K-VM which is Rs. 7200/- + TAX and its uATX 

For information, personally i feel Intel Original  G33 Boards are crap


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Harvik780
> 
> I have few Doubt !! I dont think that u can manage 2 GB RAM under 2k... and only mobo in 7k range for ur need would be P5N-E SLi...  for procy I suppose its E6550 C2D..
> 
> for the question that will ur Procy buttle neck the card... I think NO... with ThermarRight Ultra  u can allways OC if u feel that Procy is slowing u down, but I feel even at Stock that C2D wont cause any issue for sure


Thanks.


That was a typo.I meant Rs4k,(2k was for a single ram module).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

Kingstone / Transcend 667 I think is around Rs. 3400/- for 2x1 GB


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Kingstone / Transcend 667 I think is around Rs. 3400/- for 2x1 GB


Thanks,
And the query about power supply??
Is zeb diamond 640W is good?Retails for Rs4.8K.
And can you tell me the price for HD2900XT and which brand "Gecube" or "MSI".


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^ Saurav now dont make fun of me coz I think I will need to upgrade my system very soon...can u tell me wats the cheapest but stable 2 x 2GB DDR2 1066mhz ram available.I would like some idea on brands and models...BTW another layman question is that is there too much difference between 667,800 & 1066mhz bus speeds...if not then I will just add another 1GB 667mhz for the time being as a stop gap measure...my system badly needs more ram...I'm really scared that DDR2 prices will increase since DDR3 is out and it wud soon be phased out like DDR1....



Bobby, 1066 is not official... Crosiar's Dominator 800 MHz Series can go in that speed but when u OC from ur Mobo... !!!

but Bobby, its around Rs. 18k in kolkata for 2 (2x1) GB Modules 

There is not much of a differnce under Stock with 667 or 800... but when u OC, i will see the Difference...



> would it make more sense to buy the ram online from sites like memory configurator or buy it locally?




Make no mistake, I paid Extra Rs. 780 to receive my ThermalRight ultra, John paid Rs. 900 to receive his Cooler to Customes to get it cleared  that too it was just peice of Metal (heatsink) 

So *Beware*, I suggest dont order from site based in out side of India, order from those who will only ship from India  unless try and buy from Local store  unless there is no option...


----------



## premsharma (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ASUS P5K-V Price Rs. 8k but Not Available in Kolkata, because dealers only storing P5K-VM which is Rs. 7200/- + TAX and its uATX
> 
> For information, personally i feel Intel Original G33 Boards are crap


 
This board has only one p/s 2 port, so u have to have usb mouse. In that case why not MSI G33 Neo or MSI G33 Platinum. your sugestion please


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> And the query about power supply??
> Is zeb diamond 640W is good?Retails for Rs4.8K.
> And can you tell me the price for HD2900XT and which brand "Gecube" or "MSI".



Sorry I am totally Dumb about ATi pricing  , really no dealer here at Kolkata stocks any  last time toook 8 hours to actually find ATi x1600 pro 

for SMPS... whats wrong with Cooler Masters ?? 600 / 620 Watts would serve ur purpose I suppose ?? they are about 4k too


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

There's a problem,I have seen compatibility issues with nvidia chipset and ATI GFX and my brother has also suggested that not to go for this combo.The companies might tell us that its good,but they also hide a lot.
The online hardware reviewing sites have stated that the 2900XT takes more power than the 8800GTX.

IS this mobo good

MSI G965M-FI -
Specs: Intel G965, Pentium 4/Pentium D/Celeron D/Pentium 4 EE/Pentium XE/Core 2 Duo, HT Ready, LGA775, Onboard Intel GMA X3000 Graphics,8GB DDR2 533/667/800MHz, 1066MHz FSB, SATA RAID, Realtek ALC883 HD Audio 7.1ch, Gigabyte Ethernet (1Gbps), PCI Express x16, ATX
Rs. 7,450/-

And this one too-

ASUS P5B-VM -
Specs: Intel G965, Pentium D/Celeron D/Pentium 4/Core 2 Duo/Core 2 Extreme, HT Ready, LGA775, Onboard Intel GMA X3000 Graphics, 8GB DDR2 533/667/800MHz, 1066MHz FSB, SATA RAID, ADI AD1988 HD Audio 7.1ch, Gigabit Ethernet (1Gbps), PCI Express x16, PCI Express x4, ATX
Rs.7,000

MSI P965-Neo F -
Specs: Intel P965, Pentium 4/Pentium D/Celeron D/Pentium 4 EE/Pentium XE/Core 2 Duo, HT Ready, LGA775, 4GB DDR2 533/667/800MHz, 1066MHz FSB, SATA RAID, Realtek ALC883 HD Audio 7.1ch, Gigabit Ethernet (1Gbps), PCI Express x16, ATX
Rs. 5,450/-

Hope there's a bios update for 1333Mhz FSB.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^

For branding personally I prefer Cooler Master over ZEb but its just personal opinion 



> I have seen compatibility issues with nvidia chipset and ATI GFX



Me too agree on it... in that case increase the budget to think for a P35 based board  or P5K-V (if u find it)... this is good one based on G33 but problem is availibility 

@Harvik780

Intel Replaced G965 with G33 ... think for G33 now over G965 ones


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

The ASUS P5-VM now supports 1333Mhz FSB,checked the site,the bios has been updated.Will it be a good overclocker.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The *ASUS P5-VM* now supports 1333Mhz FSB,checked the site,the bios has been updated.Will it be a good overclocker.



P5B-VM and P5K-VM are to different board 



which one u are talking about ???


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> P5B-VM and P5K-VM are to different board
> 
> 
> 
> which one u are talking about ???


P5B-VM


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> This board has only one p/s 2 port, so u have to have usb mouse. In that case why not MSI G33 Neo or MSI G33 Platinum. your sugestion please



if you dont mind can u please eloborate ur neds and what else hardware u plan to run.. with ur Budget, that would be easy to judget which board would be good for ur use !!!





			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> P5B-VM



I already wrote, Intel replaced G965 with G33, ASUS P5B-VM is  a G965 based board... its good over clocker but better option is ASUS P5K-VM which is G33 based board and its better 

P5K-VM is Rs. 7200/- + TAX


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> if you dont mind can u please eloborate ur neds and what else hardware u plan to run.. with ur Budget, that would be easy to judget which board would be good for ur use !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i'll go for P5K-VM.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Ok i'll go for P5K-VM.



Its comes with Native support for FSB 1333 Processors 

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=542&l4=0&model=1690&modelmenu=2

but try and see if u can find the ATX version of it.. that P5K-V  se whats the price for it...


----------



## premsharma (Sep 19, 2007)

My requirement is ATX board in G33, with which i will combine intel C2D 6XXX series processors [not decided yet]. I have 2GB of kingston RAM 667 mhz, which i will upgrade to 800 mhz of kingston or corsair. I don't want that asus board which you suggested because that has only one p/s 2. Budget within 9000 or so


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

@premsharma

Dont mind Just discussing few points with u... whats the Special Reason with G33 and ATX... 

In todays board format, with ATX u will have Crosfire or SLi, without ATX u would have single PCI-E... few ATX boards has one extra PCI slot... but now days u have onboard LAN / IEEE / USB and no one needs Modem  so 2 PCI Slots are enough...

So whats the SPecial Reason for G33 ??

now for rest config... why dont u consider XFX 650i Ultra (4.8k + TAX) + XFX 8400 GS (2.5k + TAX) ??


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Its comes with Native support for FSB 1333 Processors
> 
> *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=542&l4=0&model=1690&modelmenu=2
> 
> but try and see if u can find the ATX version of it.. that P5K-V  se whats the price for it...


I could not find the price for p5k-V.
Checked at price guru and itwares.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I could not find the price for p5k-V.
> Checked at price guru and itwares.



No No, I requested you to check at local market at Mumbai (u are at mumbai right ??) its not a very populer board because of the availibility but some time when u search locally u see few may have stock for it... this one comes with Crossfire  and its a Good Over Clocker too  check here,

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=542&l4=0&model=1652&modelmenu=1


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> No No, I requested you to check at local market at Mumbai (u are at mumbai right ??) its not a very populer board because of the availibility but some time when u search locally u see few may have stock for it... this one comes with Crossfire  and its a Good Over Clocker too  check here,
> 
> *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=542&l4=0&model=1652&modelmenu=1


No I am not in Mumbai,
Well but i'll check if rashi can source it for me as they deal in asus products.If I am correct it should cost Rs6200+tax.
And I am glad that it has crosfire.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

@Harvik780

Do post the price.. as because of non availibility here at Kolkata its touching over 8k


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Harvik780
> 
> Do post the price.. as because of non availibility here at Kolkata its touching over 8k


I'll post the price tomorrow when i call rashi.
Well i bought these from asus last time which were not available in here but they didn't raise the price a bit and sourced them for me from abroad and the main godown.
Mobo-P5N32-E SLI
GFX-8800GTS 640MB


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

Reena said:
			
		

> Which cpu is better c2d E6750, C2D E6850 or Quad core 6600? I need to use the pc for graphic animations music autocad...2 gb or 4gb ram wud be required? and which motherboard with particular processor.. thanks pls reply as soon as possible..



Please mentioned ur full budget, and do u need a full PC configuration ?? i mean Monitor + CPU + UPS or just the CPU (Proy + Mobo + Card) ??

Sorry I missed the post...


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok choto I called tirupati and rashi.Rashi said that P5K-V is not the list of motherboards they deal with.This is what i have been told
P5K-V not available
P5K-VM -Rs8500+Tax
P5K-C -Rs9900+Tax(reported as a replacement for P5K-V)
Gecube HD2900XT-Rs 25000+Tax(Reported by tirupati)
Msi HD2900XT -Not available

I have changed my mind about the GFX card,i'll be going for point of view Geforce 8800GTS 320MB from tirupati.

Thanks again choto.


----------



## Reena (Sep 19, 2007)

Well i dont need speaker..or sound card rite now...or key brd and mouse can do..and budget i wanna try to keep it betw 50k to 55k if possible.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 19, 2007)

50k Need Heavy Auto Cad...

as for ur needs u said here and in Yahoo IM... this is what I feel would be best for u in my opinion...


19" CRT Non Wide Screen Display @ Rs. 8000/- + TAX
Q6600 @ Rs. 12500/- + TAX
ASUS P5K-C @ Rs. 	8500/- + TAX
4 GB DDR-II 800 MHz @ Rs. 	8000/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16 MB Buffer @ Rs. 	2600/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT 256 MB GDDR3 @ Rs. 	6700/- + TAX
Any Large Cabinet with Good Ventilation + PowerSafe / Zebronics / ColorSit 500 Watts @ Rs. 	2200/- + TAX
APC 650 VA @ Rs. 	2500/- + TAX

*TAX Rs. 2040* at 4% VAT (Kolkata)

*Total 53040*


For auto Cad I think Q6600 is good...

U will need Non Wide screen Large high resolution display so think of that 19" CRT over any LCD i would say.... Not sure about the brand as in Kolkata, mainly dealers are pushing AOC / SAMSUNG for 19"...

Well I would say consider P5K-C over P5N32-e SLi  but try to get ATi 2600 sereais card over Nviodia 8600  8600 would worn just fine, but its better u put a ATi Card under that hood  see if u can find the ATi Counter part of nvidia 8600, price would be around 1k high for 8600 which i mentioned but u should go for that


----------



## S!D (Sep 19, 2007)

I have an ASUS M2A-VM.
As u know, the onboard chip is ATI.
I plan to get a 1GB module and a decent GFX Card after pujas.
I was planning to go for the 8600GT, but I heard somewhere that it might conflict with the chipset. Shud I rather go in for an ATI card, if so..then I have no clue abt ATI cards..please suggest a few.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Does any body know whether XFX 650i Ultra and XFX 8600 GT is supported in Fedora ?. If yes can someone tell where can i get the drivers?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

^^^

Yeah they are, for both visit here, *www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html and here, *www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 22, 2007)

Choto I have bought an ADSL 2/2+ modem from rashi brand is compex and model no. is MRL21E.How is it??And have I made a mistake buying it Purchase Price:Rs1600(MRP written on box is 3750)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^

I wont say its a BAD buy  but do u have any problem with BSNL given modems ??


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> I wont say its a BAD buy  but do u have any problem with BSNL given modems ??


Sorry for the late reply,
This modem is better than the bsnl modem,and i get very good response,the sites open at a click.

However i found that my SNR upstream and downstream is around 6-6.5 which is pathetic,autenation is 27 downstream and 9.5 upstream which is also very poor,i am gonna change my wiring from the pole manually tomorrow.

Do u wanna know what happened to the previous modem,actually i was on the roof dancing with the modem when the BSNL guys came by and accidentally the modem fell on one of their heads,and guess what it was the modem that broke and just as it hit the head of the BSNL guy there was loud sound like *"tunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn"*


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 23, 2007)

Help me with this config.
Cheapest config which has the following. Around 45k max excluding tax
1. 8800GTS 320MB any brand
2. 2 gb ddr2 ram any frequency
3. any good mobo, should have 5.1 onboard and lan and atleast 2 pci or 1 pci and 1 pci express 1x. Atleast 6 USB front + back combined. No need of onboard gfx
4. any dual core which doesnt bottle neck the graphics by more than 20% on stock speeds and compatible with mobo ofcourse
5. atleast 160gb 7000+ rpm with 5 year warranty hdd
6. dvd writer with dual layer read capabilities. no need to lightscribe.
7. Suitable smps and cabinet for the build to handle south indian summers. I think zebronics rage cabinet and 500w platinum smps.
8. 17" crt with geometry adjustments and should support 85hz refresh rates at 1024*768 resolution
9. a 2.1 speaker system near atp3 quality or a decent 5.1 to play games should cross 3k
10. a ups that can give 3mins of power to the above config while playing games.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2007)

@adithyagenius

Personal I would bet on this,

Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 @ Rs.	4800/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra	 @ Rs.4800/- + TAX
XFX 8800 GTS 320 MB	 @ Rs.15000/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs.	3400/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-2 Segate	 @ Rs.2000/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on	 @ Rs.1300/- + TAX
Any Lagre well ventilated Cabinet @ Rs.	800/- + TAX
Cooler Master 600 Watts @ Rs.	3500/- + TAX
LG 17” 700E @ Rs.	4350/- + TAX
APC 650 VA	 @ Rs.2500/- + TAX
Creative 5.1 insipre 	 @ Rs.3800/- + TAX

*Rs. 46250/- + TAX*


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

can someone please tell me what would b current price for ati x1650 graphics card. ? & which one should i go for 
Radeon x1650 (normal one)
Radeon x1650 Pro
Radeon x1650 XT
which one should i go for 
....


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 23, 2007)

@choto cheeta
isnt 8800 gts 17k without tax? Thats the min in hyd


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 24, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> isnt 8800 gts 17k without tax? Thats the min in hyd



Well its actually the dealer prices. Different states have different price.....in other words u have to bargain as much as u can or seek for the cheapest one in ur town!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^^

Quite right... it really differ at some states... !!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 24, 2007)

of three motherboards, 

XFX 8600 GT, ASUS P5N-E SLI AND P5K/ P5K-VM which is best?.Please advice.Also please point out the advantage.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

XFX 8600 GT is a Grfx Card... not a Motherboard...

and really u cant compare those 3  those are really different from each other and usage...

P5K-VM => *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=542&l4=0&model=1690&modelmenu=2

is one onboard x3100 based board... it will allow you OC... its uATX...

P5K => *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1637&modelmenu=1

Its for high Over Clocking, will not come with any onboard video...

P5N-E SLi => *www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1474&l1=3&l2=11&l3=473

its one Nvidia 650i Chipset based SLI board... budget performance... no onboad video...


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 24, 2007)

>choto cheeta
Sorry there.
What i meant was XFX 650i Ultra.Can you help me in choosing one of the three.If the price difference is not huge i would like to choose something that i can use atleast for next three years.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^

Please post full budget and purpose and what ense hardware are you planing to buy ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 24, 2007)

> Choto cheeta

Budget 20-22K
Grfx: decided on XFX 8600 GT.
Proc:Intel C2D (model not decided)
Mobo: XFX 650i Ultra / ASUS (Please suggest good one for gaming)
SMPS: Plz suggest


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all , posting here for a friend of mine ! 

He called up with his Budget and asked me the best config he can get with it !

He is having just 15k. and wants a decent performaing PC for Accounting.. the must is just 512 MB RAM, 80GB HDD ,DVDRW,  and a 17" CRT 
so guys Please help out soon, as he is interested in Buying the PC in a day or TWO...

thanks 

shantanu


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

@shantanu

Sorry for late reply...

within 15k and 17" is the need ... I would try out this bellow config...

LG 17” CRT @ Rs.	4300/- + TAX
AMD X2 3600 @ Rs.	2600/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2	 @ Rs.2450/- + TAX
512 MB DDR-II @ Rs.	850/- + TAX
80 GB SATA	 @ Rs. 1775/- + TAX
DVD RW @ Rs.	1300/- + TAX
Cabinet + SMPS	 @ Rs. 1200/- + TAX
Keyboard Mouse Local Cheap ones @ Rs.	400/- + TAX
UPS @ Rs.	1400/- + TAX


TAX @ 4%	651

*Total	16926*

Cant Manage under 15k in that case either you have to buy AMD Semprom based system or cut down the 17" to 15" !!!!


@jackal_79 Budget or 22k for just a motherboard ?? or full system ?? as u can get a full system under that Budget with those PC Components you have selected !!!


----------



## bikdel (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello....

@choto cheeta

im lookin for a budget DX10 solution...

Any 8 series gfx card from NVIDIA ... the lowest would do........

I heard that 8400 n 8300 bot are OEM versiond but we get to buy 8400........ is 8300 also available???

also , intel has said that "if everything went right, DX 10 support would be incorporated in Intel GMA X3000"......... how true is this??

Should i wait and rather go for g965 based mobo?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 25, 2007)

^^

XFX 8400 GS is Rs. 2600/- + TAX

not a bad card when compare with G965 (x3000) or G33 (x3100)

tell us your need, and budget for the purpose !!!


----------



## blueshift (Sep 26, 2007)

My friend need an assembled desktop under a budget of 25000/- extendable upto 4000/-.

One dealer gave the following configuration for 28000/-(including taxes)

AMD Athlon X2 4000+
Asus mobo(with onboard nVidia gfx)
1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM
160GB SATA
17" TFT monitor
DVD-Writer Sony
Creative SBS 2.1 speakers
KB+mouse
400W SMPS with cabinet

The proccy and mobo costs 6100/-.
Is the price justified?

My friends requirements are a TFT/LCD monitor, 2.0 speakers since that takes less space.

Which is the best 2.0 speakers?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Choto , i was also not online, for quite sometime.. got back.. and my friend got a PC with AMD Sempron 3400+ , and rest all same config..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2007)

*Need HTPC Config.*

Hey guys guess what..... my dad wants a comp for himself  

Main Use: Watching DVD's, TV and also to record TV shows. He has a Video iPod, so there will be some video ripping as well. I used Computerwarehousepricelist.com as my reference for the prices.

I need a 19" monitor for this. Best of the lot in quality and colour reproduction.I can spend 13K max on this.
Lets see the list mobo and procy last.

Other stuff

RAM - 1 GB DDR 2 @ 800 MHz-- Rs.1920
HDD - 250 GB SATA ----------- Rs.2800
DVDRW-----------------------  Rs.1600
KBD+Mouse ( wireless ) -------  Rs.2500 
Cabinet should be very slim ---- Rs.2000 
Tv tuner ---------------------- Rs.3000

This comes to Rs. 13000 

I have two choices in the cabinet one from iBall and other from zebronics
I saw the iBall Baby 306 Cabinet and it was really slim. The other cabinet is the Dhoom Super Slim zebronics, but doesnot look good compared to the iBall baby. Please suggest other slim cabinets. 

Now a few items than can go in this new system from my old system. 

I have 3 HDD's 80,120 and 250. I can add 120 GB hdd to the new one and save some cost. 

I have a frontech Tv tuner card, but this is not compatible with Vista Media center. but it does work with other PVR softwares on vista. 

next there is my nVidia 7300GT 256 MB . this can also be moved to the new system if the mobo gfx is not satisfactory.

Now comes Processor. I have to think of 5200+ or E4400, which one is better? I will not be overclocking.

I would like to have a mobo which has DVI output. 

Procy+Mobo : I want this to be limited to 10 K 

so 13k+13k+10K = 33K max .. I want this to go down to 30K max. I have rounded off the prices to cover the taxes also 

Pls suggest


----------



## se7en_sg (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, I needed some advice regarding DIMM (RAM) brands;
    at present my PC's got 1 GB (ZION DDR2 667MHz) & 
    i am planning to upgrade the same to 2 Gigs. 
    First of all, is having DIMMs from 2 different brands but SAME FREQ. OK?
    If yes, then which brand should I go for - Corsair, Transcend OR 
    some other?

    I mostly use my PC for various s/w dev. work, with loads of 
    virtualization so I need more & more RAM. Apart from that, 
    some gaming (NFS  and the likes), movies & multimedia 
    (audio/video editing), etc.

    Present config - AMD Athlon 5600+
                     ZION 1GB DDR2
                     ASUS M2N-MX
                     XFX geForce 8600 GT 256MB
                     Seagate 160 GB SATA HDD
                     LG 19’ Wide-LCD
                     400 Watts SMPS
                     APC 650 VA    

    Please quote prices & name some vendors in Kolkata, if possible.   

    Thanks in advance..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 27, 2007)

> First of all, is having DIMMs from 2 different brands but SAME FREQ. OK?



Yes... 



> If yes, then which brand should I go for - Corsair, Transcend OR
> some other?



Try transcend its Rs. 1550/- + TAX for 1 GB Last time i asked at Kolkata (chandi)



> I mostly use my PC for various s/w dev. work, with loads of
> virtualization so I need more & more RAM. Apart from that,
> some gaming (NFS  and the likes), movies & multimedia
> (audio/video editing), etc.



U need a better SMPS... will have stability issueand performance drop if not  , I suggest ColorSit 450 / 500 watts.... 500 ColorSit watts will be around Rs. 1200/- + TAX

Note these SMPS which comes with Cabinet are no good... they will promiss 400 watts where in real time expect not more than 275 to 300 watts output 



			
				Charan Sir said:
			
		

> Main Use: Watching DVD's, TV and also to record TV shows. He has a Video iPod, so there will be some video ripping as well.



hmm... that would the reason and target would be 30k, i would say this bellow is my best bet 

View Sonic vx1932wm @ RS. 10050/- + TAX

E4400	 @ RS. 4800/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra	 @ RS. 4800/- + TAX
XFX 8400 GS	 @ RS. 2550/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667	 @ RS. 3200/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on 20x @ RS. 	1300/- + TAX
Zebronics Fancy Cabinet + SMPS @ RS. 	3000/- + TAX
Keyboard Mouse Microsft Combo	 @ RS. 700/- + TAX


TAX @ 4% VAT (Kolkata) => Rs.	1216/-

*Total	Rs. 31616/-*

Take the HDD from older system  so as the TV Tuner Card... this grfx card will have DVI output  ...

thnx..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply saurav. I want to make some changes to the config you suggested. 

Ill go for a 1GB RAM right now, and also I want to drop 8400GD as I already have a 7300GT. 

Also I think the mother board is Full ATX, any sugessions on Micro-ATX mobos?


----------



## cynosure (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello guys, Tommorow I will be buying my new PC which I will use primarily for gaming and I want it to last for around 3-4 years. My budget is ~60K.
Since the deadly combination of PC + Internet has been out of my reach for a month now I dont know anything about the new updates in the hardware segment.

Anyways here is my config which I plan to buy, please take a look. I am quoting the prices that were there one month back, please tell me if there is any dep. in the prices::

1) C2Q Q6600 ~13K
2) XFX 650i Ultra ~5K
3) 600W PSU from CM
4) Viewsonic 17" widescreen ~8K
5) Kingston 2x2GB RAM 800MHz ~ 2.2K x 2
6) Altec Lansing ATP3 ~2.7K
7) XFX 7600GT ~ 7K 
8) Which UPS will be good enough to run this config??
9) Seagate 320GB HDD SATA 2
10) Anything else which I might have forgotten?

Will this config be good enough for 4 years given the fact that I will be upgrading my gfx card in Q2 2008.

Please reply at the earliest!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 27, 2007)

need some advice.
i have decided on following h/w for my upgradation.i use my systme mainly for gaming.Please advice if this is ok.
mobo: XFX 650i Ultra
Proc: C2D E6550
Grfx: XFX 8600 GT (already bought)
RAM: Will 1 GB be enough?
SMPS: how much is needed?


----------



## se7en_sg (Sep 28, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> 1) C2Q Q6600 ~13K
> 2) XFX 650i Ultra ~5K
> 3) 600W PSU from CM
> 4) *Viewsonic 17" widescreen* ~8K
> ...



Hi cyno, i would advice you to for a 19'' widescreen
instead of a 17'' one, the difference is about 2K and its WORTH IT !

As for the grfx, 7600 is history, go for 8600GT 256MB (6.8K) or 8600 GTS.

. . .


----------



## cynosure (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi se7en, I can consider a 19" monitor if my budget allows.
There are still Dx9.0 games coming out and they will still come for about 7-8 months, so I thought why not draw the max juice out of 7600 cards as they are better than 8600 in DX9.0 games. Most of the upcoming games are dx9.0 so this is what I thought. 

Moreover the 8700 will be released somewhere in Dec, so why not I buy a decent 7600 card and upgrade to 8700 in the future when it releases?


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Getting a new pc, guys help me out....*

1st of all sorry to bug u all again

guys i want to buy,
a cpu, a mobo, hdd, ram, cd drive, a cabinet and a 17" flat monitor.

currently i have amd athlon 64 and i love amd
but it seems now intel has overtook them with the core 2 duo's...

i have made 2 options for my self but i seriously need help from u guys..

1.INTEL

c2d E6750                       -Rs.8200
any mobo supporting p33(onboard vga)   -under Rs.5000(u guys tell me, which 1 to take)
seagate sata 2 hdd (16mb) -Rs.2900.
ram kingston/transcend/corsair 1gb 800fsb? - Rs.2200(pls correct me and tell me which 1 to take).
dvd rw sony/liteon            -Rs.1500.
any cabinet (with psu 450?) - under Rs.2000.
monitor 17" flat crt philips/lg/samsung or viewsonic - Rs.6000. 
Total- approx Rs.28000.

2.AMD

X2 6000+                        -Rs7900.
Asus M2A-VM(onboard gfx) -Rs.3650. 
seagate sata 2 hdd (16mb) -Rs.2900.
ram kingston/transcend/corsair 1gb 800fsb? - Rs.2200(pls correct me and tell me which 1 to take).
dvd rw sony/liteon            -Rs.1500.
any cabinet (with psu 450?) - under Rs.2000.
monitor 17" flat crt philips/lg/samsung or viewsonic - Rs.6000.
Total- approx Rs.26000.

so, guys what do u say???

Rates taken from *www.deltapage.com/


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Getting a new pc, guys help me out....*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66140


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Getting a new pc, guys help me out....*

Ofcourse Intel.



> any cabinet (with psu 450?) - under Rs.2000.


Price wil be rs.1200/-



> ram kingston/transcend/corsair 1gb 800fsb? - Rs.2200(pls correct me and tell me which 1 to take).


Kinston is good choise



> monitor 17" flat crt philips/lg/samsung or viewsonic - Rs.6000.


Add 2 K more and get 17" LCD moniter.
This will consume less power.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 28, 2007)

thanx ravi 4 ur reply
i dont want 2 take lcd coz i watch lots of movies and watching movie on lcd is a pain espically when u r seeing lying down on ur bed....
and 
the price i have mentioned, r they correct?
and pls tell me more abt which monitor, ram(what fsb) and which cpu and why and which mobo? etc.

thanx


----------



## shantanu (Sep 28, 2007)

Zebronics flatron is 4500/- so i guess samsung and lg ones would be not more than 5000/- 

(17")


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 28, 2007)

@nishantv2003

There is no P33 Chipset  as u said...  its G33 what Intel makes, please let me know if any other chipset manufactures has come up with such name as P33...

u do have 2 config in ur mind, before I can comment I would ask you ur full budget and what will be the purpose of the computer 

thnx...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> and pls tell me more abt whic(wh monitor, ramhat fsb) and which cpu and why and which mobo? etc.
> 
> thanx


before deciding RAM fsb, make sure your motherboard support it.

CRT Moniter-->> Lg flatron, E700SH,17", flat, black.. Price 5K

Tell me ur budget on motherboard and processor.Than I can suggest you something.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @nishantv2003
> 
> There is no P33 Chipset  as u said...  its G33 what Intel makes, please let me know if any other chipset manufactures has come up with such name as P33...
> 
> ...



u r right i wrote that wrong.
it is G33.

and ravi

i think now days almost every mobo(for amd or intel) has support for ddr2 800 ram.

and i want 2 buy:- a cpu, a mobo, hdd, ram, cd drive, a cabinet and a 17" flat monitor under 30k.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> and ravi
> 
> i think now days almost every mobo(for amd or intel) has support for ddr2 800 ram.
> 
> and i want 2 buy:- a cpu, a mobo, hdd, ram, cd drive, a cabinet and a 17" flat monitor under 30k.


Processor-->>Intel C2D E4400 ,price 5K
Motherboard-->>ASUS -P5B-VM,price 7.5K
Hard disk-->> Seagate/WD, 250 GB, price 3K
RAM-->> Kingston 800 Mhz, 1 GB, price 2k
Drive, sony DVD r/w-->> Price Rs. 1300/-
cabinet-->> any with 450 watt SMPS, price rs. 1200/-
CRT Moniter-->> Lg flatron, E700SH,17", flat, black.. Price 5K

Total Rs. 25K


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 29, 2007)

^^+1 but why save 5k you can buy a better processor like e6750.
RAM:if you can afford corsair RAM buy them they are surely much better than Kingston(and performs better at overclocking).
Monitor:Buy a 19' crt if you can find one.The extra 2' are well worth of purchasing.
Drive:BUY ONLY LITE-ON DVD WRITER.they are the best.
HARD disk:seagate\wd 250gb sata 2 should be around 2.6k.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanx ravi for such good config
but,
can processor b -c2d E6750 :-Rs.8.2k
and mobo - asus or msi with onboard gfx(G33 chipset or better) :- Rs.under 5k.
by this ill have a very good processor and a good mobo and i can add a gfx card later
and ths will b under 30k...

edit:
thanx the devil
ur right bro, that is wat i was saying but said it before me
by the way how much corsai ram will cost 1gb 800hz?
and pls suggest me a good mobo.

P.S. And 1 more thing guys,
is there any point in wating 4 the AMD Phenom x3 processors?


----------



## Hulk (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
Need Help. Thought of upgrading the system. Here thought some configuration.
*COnfiguration-1:*
1) Processor- AMD X2 Dual Core 5000                 -RS5600/-
2) Mother Board- ASUS M2N-PV-VM                   -Rs4400
3) RAM-Transcend 1GB     DDR2 Ram @ 667Mhz   -Rs1239
4) Graphics Card-XFX 8600 GT 512MB                -Rs6555
5) Hard Disk-250 GB Seagate (7200RPM)             -Rs2753

*COnfiguration-2:*
1) Processor- AMD X2 Dual Core 4400                -RS3650/-
2) Mother Board- ASUS M2A_VM_HDMI               -Rs4800
3) RAM-Transcend 1GB     DDR2 Ram @ 667Mhz   -Rs1239
4) Graphics Card-XFX 8600 GT 512MB                -Rs6555
5) Hard Disk-250 GB Seagate (7200RPM)             -Rs2753

I am week end Gamer.
Please let me know whihc is best configuration. I am going to buy tomorrow.

Thanks In advance,
Hulk.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey guys, what happened to the Penryn series of Processors. Are they already launched or we still have to wait for them, and if not yet launched, any ideas of when are they supposed to be launched...


----------



## Siriusblack (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys i just want to upgrade my system from 3 ghz 939 Athlon 64 to something better Its running on A8N-e Asus Mobo right now. I have 2 choices in Mind..

1. The Intel Way

E4400

2. Along Amd

Amd 4800+

Pls suggest a suitable mobo also for both configs along with prices..

I was inclined toward amd but anandtech recent cpu story made me think about E4400. The system is required for gaming and i already own a 6800 gts card so keep that in mind...

My budget for this is 9k -10 tops so pls suggest some value for money. I found out that Asus mobos for Amd were cheaper and had more features than the INTEL mobos for the C2D's so me in a dillema , since the price of both proccy is roughly same ........

Thnx for reply....in advance


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 30, 2007)

hey guys..
done some searching and found out that asus P5K-VM(for e6750) is a very good mobo.
what do u guys say? any other suggestions?
and
what will b its price?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 30, 2007)

@nishantv2003

P5K-VM is a really good board if u need onboard solution... where as its Rs. 7200/- + TAX kolkata....

and do consider option for XFX 650i ultra Rs. 4800/- + TAX with XFX 8400 GS which is Rs. 2600/- + TAX 

@Siriusblack

U have a Budget of RS. 10k for Both Procy + Mobo ??


----------



## nishantv2003 (Sep 30, 2007)

thanx choto cheeta once again u r really helping me
pls tell me is this board good xfx 650i ultra and how it is compared to asus P5K-VM.
and also could u pls give me the price of asus P5K(P35) board.
thanx


----------



## arun_chennai (Sep 30, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hey guys, what happened to the Penryn series of Processors. Are they already launched or we still have to wait for them, and if not yet launched, any ideas of when are they supposed to be launched...



Penryn QX9650 (999$) model is getting  launched at November  12th...the other mainstream models  are  going to be launched on Jan 2008 only....


----------



## mayneu (Sep 30, 2007)

hi choto cheeto, i want to know a best mother board and processor from amd. i am upgrading my pc. so i need the mother board , processor and 1 gb ram ddr2. i dont need anything else. should i have to change the cabinet also or the old one will do??? its 4 yrs old. i thin  i dont have to change the monitor and the hard disk right??? 
pls give me the best performance combination in AMD. budget is <10k.
i know it looks silly and awkward to u, but i thought u r the one who can help me here. pls....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 30, 2007)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> pls tell me is this board good xfx 650i ultra and how it is compared to asus P5K-VM.



Well see u cant really compare a TATA Safari and a Maruti Suzuki SX4.... bith are good car both have their own problems and -ve points... one is on SUV platform one is on a Suden platform...

so just like that, XFX 650i ultra comes with no onboard video where as P5K-VM comes with onboard video...

combination of XFX 650i Ultra + XFX 8400 GS will cost more than single P5K-VM board...

but 8400 GS is far better than onboard x3100 (G33) which comes with P5K-VM... so now comes ur need, if you need for completelly for working not much or no gaming then surelly its P5K-VM which I would say the best for you...

If you plan gaming card later on, but now really very little gaming still it would stay P5K-VM... 

but if you are a week end gamer who will play new games but under low settings then its 8400  

now if you plan a better card later on but will want to play new games from day one then again its 8400 

so u chose what do you want ??

@mayneu



> i know it looks silly and awkward to u, but i thought u r the one who can help me here. pls....



all members here comes to help each other... so its not only me, any one who can give u idea about certain thread will contribute and do read every ones reply 



> i thin i dont have to change the monitor and the hard disk right???



No change of Monitor / HDD is not required, but u can get better performance from a better SATA-II present gen HDDs rather than ur 4 year OLD IDE one...

but again really if u are low on budget that 4 year old IDE will run absolutelly fine 



> should i have to change the cabinet also or the old one will do???



if its a large cabinet then will do... but u have to change the PSU (SMPS) for sure for the new hardware u plan to buy 



> pls give me the best performance combination in AMD. budget is <10k.



u need Mobo + Procy + RAM for 10k ??

but for most tell us what would be the use for the PC ?? then will be easy to comment !!



thnx...


----------



## Siriusblack (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah that is the total budget for mobo and proccy. if u feel i can get a better deal than 4800+ or e4400 pls suggest that too ... i already own a 6800 gs card so if u can pls tell me which 7XXX series or 8XXX series are better than it which i can get for about 5k this is separate for gpu


----------



## Pathik (Sep 30, 2007)

You can get a 8600gt for 6.5k.. that s really good vfm..
as for the mobo and proccy you can get the e4400 + xfx 650i ultra in 10k


----------



## Siriusblack (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Pathiks but still waiting for a reply from Choto Cheeta


----------



## avikchaks (Sep 30, 2007)

hey guys !

Could anyone tell me the approx price of 120mm exhaust fan .I'm from Delhi and would like to buy the best (maybe coolermaster or antec ..).

Thanx


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 30, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> hey guys !
> 
> Could anyone tell me the approx price of 120mm exhaust fan .I'm from Delhi and would like to buy the best (maybe coolermaster or antec ..).
> 
> Thanx


local exhaust fan cost is Rs. 75-100/-


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 30, 2007)

avikchaks said:
			
		

> hey guys !
> 
> Could anyone tell me the approx price of 120mm exhaust fan .I'm from Delhi and would like to buy the best (maybe coolermaster or antec ..).
> 
> Thanx


collermaster fan will set you back by Rs.350-400.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Well see u cant really compare a TATA Safari and a Maruti Suzuki SX4.... bith are good car both have their own problems and -ve points... one is on SUV platform one is on a Suden platform...
> 
> so just like that, XFX 650i ultra comes with no onboard video where as P5K-VM comes with onboard video...
> 
> ...



nice said bro

so its,
1.Asus P5K-VM                         -about 7.5k?
2.XFX 650i Ultra + XFX 8400 GS   -aboutt 8K?
or
3.P5K(P35) + XFX 8400 GS          -about ????

HELP!!!

thanx every 1 and espcially u Choto Cheeta


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2007)

@Siriusblack



> I was inclined toward amd but anandtech recent cpu story made me think about E4400. The system is required for gaming and i already own a 6800 gts card so keep that in mind...



1st of all, tell me is that grfx card a PCI-E or AGP interface ?? as if its AGP then you are doomed 

For you I agree with our Google Bot, that E4400 + XFX 650i ultra is the best solution... !!!!

both are Rs. 4800/- + TAX  in Kolkata.... !!!! so u can manage within a 10k (little bit here and there because of TAX)



Now if ur GRFX card is PCI-E... stick with it  personally I would comment that no need to buy nvidia 8600... better wait for 9xxx cards then if budget permits then a 9xxx card or as it will make 8800 GTS price fall, so then go for 8800 GTS... right now Stick to the 6800 if its PCI-E... a 5k budget wont give any good card 

@nishantv2003

umm.. whats ur budget ?? as P5K is a CrossFire board with price tag of over 10.5k  and with this CrossFire mode personally i feen better to buy ATi base cards even if you dont plan to run CrossFire !!!!

@ravi_9793

I buy ultra high speed 220v ext 120mm fan from Kolkata they charge Rs. 280/- for one with 6 months warrenty.... it needs ext 220v power !!! performce good, but seems its bit over charged in Kolkata as u buy for Rs. 100/- only


----------



## Pathik (Oct 1, 2007)

@nishant and choto : you can also get the biostar p35 entry level mobo if u want 45nm compatibility.. It shd be cheaper..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2007)

Personal i saw with their (BIOSTAR) built quality under AMD Platrom (I bought few AMD systesm with BIOSTAR boards) and I am really not happy with their performance !!!

but yes I am yet to try any Intel platform board from them, but unless some one of my frnd buy one I cant as personally i will never invest in that brand


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 1, 2007)

thanx choto and pathiks.

P5k is over 10.5k!!!
isnt there any good mobo(P35) under 6k.
or 
i think ill go with P5K-VM since its a better mobo in terms of performance and stability(o/c) then the xfx 650i ultra.
and i could add a gfx card later...
[but the prob is that, i want the 8400 now, coz w/o a gfx card pc is not complete and u get tru potential then only].
my budget, processor(E6750)+mobo= under 20k.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I buy ultra high speed 220v ext 120mm fan from Kolkata they charge Rs. 280/- for one with 6 months warrenty.... it needs ext 220v power !!! performce good, but seems its bit over charged in Kolkata as u buy for Rs. 100/- only


Where does it draw its power from?External 220v point?


----------



## niladrisde (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

Need your advice in building a new AMD based PC, which will be used mainly for 3D-CAD design, and simulation (SolidWorks, AutoCAD etc.), and 3D-animation (3D Studio Max). Hence, definitely would need a good grfx card, and would need a good MoBo, on-board grfx not required. Probably would be going for AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (6200 + Tax, I believe), and would definitely buy DDR2-800-2GB RAM. 

Can anyone suggest a good combination of MoBo, and Grfx card  ? Budget is not really a constraint, but would expect not to spend more than 12k for (MoBo + Grfx card) .

Thanks in advance...


----------



## shantanu (Oct 1, 2007)

then you can go for Asus M2N-MX and a 8600GT 

motherboard = 3000/-
gfx = 7.6 k and you can even try to increase the RAM after this..  

i guess others will update you too.. these prices are from Delhi..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Where does it draw its power from?External 220v point?



yes fromthe wall Socket 220v Plu point...



			
				nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> my budget, processor(E6750)+mobo= under 20k.



in terms yes, there are few problem with XFX 650i ultra when and if u consider to OverClock really hard with Pro over clocking gears and hardwares, like for instance RAM Voltage is limited to 2.1v MAX, now for example in my case to run my E6600 @ 3.6 GHz I had to take my RAM voltage up to 2.178v, so if I had XFX 650i ultra, then I would have faced problems...

So yes if you plan for heavy over clocking then think for any other board but in acse if you wont over clock that high with dedicated OverClocking gears !! then XFX 650i ultra is more than enough... as John (one of our forum member from Kolkata) took his E4400 upto 3.2 GHz under than Board 



			
				niladrisde said:
			
		

> Need your advice in building a new AMD based PC, which will be used mainly for 3D-CAD design, and simulation (SolidWorks, AutoCAD etc.), and 3D-animation (3D Studio Max). Hence, definitely would need a good grfx card, and would need a good MoBo, on-board grfx not required



I belive you have a budget for the Procy + Mobo + Grfx Card on around 20k (incl TAX)

I would suggest bellow config for your need....

Intel E6550 @ Rs.	7100/- TAX
XFX 650i ultra @ Rs.	4800/- TAX
XFX 8600 GT 256 MB GDDR3 @ Rs.	6700/- TAX

TAX @ 4% VAT Rs.	744/-

*Total Rs.	19344/-* incl TAX (Kolkata)


----------



## niladrisde (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot Choto Cheeta, for the suggestions. You are dead right with your guess about my budget . 


			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I belive you have a budget for the Procy + Mobo + Grfx Card on around 20k (incl TAX)
> 
> I would suggest bellow config for your need....
> 
> ...


I just have 2 questions, may sound very naive, or illogical, but please help .

As my CAD design simulations would be very graphics intensive, do you think I should go for 512MB XFX 8600GT? What is the price difference, huge?
As my CAD design simulations would be very processor intensive as well, do you think XFX Ultra 650i, will it be a good enough board, in terms of performance? Or is it a compromise because of budget? If you feel so, please suggest.
Again, thanks in advance...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

^^
1.No,512Mb 8600gt would be a waste of money go for 8600gts instead if you can afford.But Then  8600GT 256MB gdd3 is the best vfm.Simply put 8600gt is just not powerfull enough to make use of full 512mb so why waste the extra 600-800 rupees.
2.You can opt for quad core series of processors if you think your work is too processor intensive.Heavy duty programs like CAD\CAM et al will greatly benefit from quad core processors.But they are costlier than your c2ds.


----------



## niladrisde (Oct 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^
> 1.No,512Mb 8600gt would be a waste of money go for 8600gts instead if you can afford.But Then  8600GT 256MB gdd3 is the best vfm.Simply put 8600gt is just not powerfull enough to make use of full 512mb so why waste the extra 600-800 rupees.
> 2.You can opt for quad core series of processors if you think your work is too processor intensive.Heavy duty programs like CAD\CAM et al will greatly benefit from quad core processors.But they are costlier than your c2ds.



Excellent, thanks again. I'll probably buy the system in next few days, and will post the prices in the other thread.

Quick question, few of the shop-keepers were saying, price increases during the Puja-Dussera season, and I should wait till Diwali... Is that really so?


----------



## blueshift (Oct 1, 2007)

No replies??



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> My friend need an assembled desktop under a budget of 25000/- extendable upto 4000/-.
> 
> One dealer gave the following configuration for 28000/-(including taxes)
> 
> ...


 
I am too looking for upgrading my system. But just planning to buy the same above proccy+mobo combination.
I want to know whether it will be compatible with my old RAM module(may be DDR1).?
Also do i have to buy processor fan and different cabinet??
please reply.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2007)

blushift said:
			
		

> I want to know whether it will be compatible with my old RAM module(may be DDR1).?
> Also do i have to buy processor fan and different cabinet??



Sorry may be I have missed the post...

anyway, Processor FAN will come with the new Processor  so you dont have to worrey about that !!!

and no my frnd, DDR1 are no longed in use, all mobo now days comes with DDR2 (240pin connector) so they wont simply fit in a DDR1 (184pin Connector) socket !!!



and in Kolkata 4000 is Rs. 3k or 3.2k + TAX


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon X2 4000+
> Asus mobo(with onboard nVidia gfx)
> 1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM
> 160GB SATA
> ...


Just some suggestions:
1.go for 250gb hard disk instead of 160gb.The price difference is hardly Rs.500-700.
2.If you can manage 2k more go for 19' monitor instead of 17'.The extra 2' are well worth purchasing.
3.Go for Liteon dvd writer instead of sony.Liteon is cheaper and better.(just around Rs.1600 for 20x model without light scribe)


----------



## Siriusblack (Oct 1, 2007)

Thnx a lot choto cheeta. I will stick to the Intel Solution. Also could u possibly guide me to a good online hardware site to buy xfx 650i since its not easily available in Manipal , Karnataka . Any bangalore contact no will do..


Also i heard that northbridge of XFX 650i gets really hot so pls suggest some chipset cooling also since i plan to overclock it to beat the **** out of AMD 4800+ my frnd has


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys pls suggest a micro-ATX motherboard .. I saw  XFX nForce® 650i Ultra but is a full ATX mother board  .. its very urgent 

also I need to know if antec cabinets are available in bangalore.. I am looking for  Antec Minuet 300


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can someone tell me whether both IDE and SATA both are supported in the motherboards nowadays?. Why iam asking is i have bought a new XFX 650i Ultra mobo. i have not connected it yet. iam waiting to buy a new 320 gb seagate HDD. If i buy that my problem is how to transfer the data from my existing two IDE hard drives to the new SATA HDD?. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I think yes..you can use ur old PATA hard disk as secondry hard disk/.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup u can use sata and pata disks together..


----------



## Siriusblack (Oct 3, 2007)

Any body could u pls suggest an onlline site to buy an xfx 650i ultra mobo . I live in Manipal , Karnataka so any shop nearby will also be good i contacted the local vendors but its not available so if not possible could u suggest an alternative mobo also


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

Siriusblack said:
			
		

> Any body could u pls suggest an onlline site to buy an xfx 650i ultra mobo . I live in Manipal , Karnataka so any shop nearby will also be good i contacted the local vendors but its not available so if not possible could u suggest an alternative mobo also


don't buy motherboard online.Prefer to buy from local marker, even though is is costly.Reason is: for better support.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 4, 2007)

One word to describe this thread..
AWESOME!!i! 
Very soon i am going to buy a system .mostly say mobo,ram,hard disk,cabinet.
Othere things such as monitor,keyboard,mouse...and gfx i am going to take it from my present system. .
I think when i buy this thread will be really helpful.
Guys another thing.
This is for my anothere system.
Shall i go for 19' wide LCD or normal ones,and what are the prices.my bro says that we should get wide to see movies better ,but for me it appears that everythings is elongated..what shall i do?
And which brand shall i go for ?viewsonic or samsung or lg or someothere.i  live in tamil nadu.
And are there anyone from Çhèññäì..suggest a good vendor who is offering from cheap and good and reliable.
I used to purchase from richie street..?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 4, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> This is for my anothere system.
> Shall i go for 19' wide LCD or normal ones,and what are the prices.my bro says that we should get wide to see movies better ,but for me it appears that everythings is elongated..what shall i do?
> And which brand shall i go for ?viewsonic or samsung or lg or someothere.i  live in tamil nadu.
> And are there anyone from Çhèññäì..suggest a good vendor who is offering from cheap and good and reliable.
> I used to purchase from richie street..?


go for wide screen.
 Viewsonic is better than samsung.
price of viewsonic 19" wide screen, black ...around 10K


----------



## sagar_coolx (Oct 4, 2007)

dudes...wanted to build an economy pc.budget below 15 k without monitor..actually for a kid..first timer...so will b used for what kids use it for..(gaming,casual)
reading previous posts, ive zeroed on this config
AMD X2 4000 @ Rs. 3000/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2 @ Rs.2450/- + TAX
1gb DDR-II @ Rs. 1400/- + TAX
120 GB SATA @ Rs. 2000/- + TAX
DVD RW @ Rs. 1300/- + TAX
Cabinet + SMPS @ Rs. 1200/- + TAX
Keyboard Mouse  @ Rs. 800/- + TAX
stereo speakers @ 600/-

total
12750
TAX @ 4% 510

grand Total 13620,

but now, can i replace msi motherboard with asus m2n-mx...coz msi has ati onboard gfx...n well...dont trust ati(advise me if im wrong here)


----------



## anurodhjindal (Oct 5, 2007)

hi frnds,
i want to buy new [processor+motherboard+cabinet]....
as currently i am using P-III 500mhz

plz suggest me. budget around 7000/-(total)


----------



## go4saket (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Choto and others... Help me with this...

I need a new computer... Dont have a budget problem... As such, planning for an investment of 50K but can go even to 55K. I am interested in a Core2Quad processor. As I am a casual gamer, I need a mid ranged gfx card supporting DX10. In short, my requirements are as follows...

19" LCD Monitor (4:3)
C2Q 6600
Motherboard with PCIe and ethernet (Prefer Intel Based but nothing hard and fast... Whichever is the best for C2Q)
1 GB RAM
160 GB HDD
DVD RW
PCIe GFX Card (DX10)
Cabinet+PSU
Keyboard & Mouse
and other generel stuff...

Please give me the best config as per this and also mention the make, model number and approx. price if possible.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you dont have budget problem, than think about this:
Motherboard-->>ASUS P5B delux, price-around 11K
Hard disk-->> Seagate/ WD 250 GB, price 1round 2700/-
RAM-->> 2X1GB, Kingston/transends , price Rs. 2600/-
Keyborad +mouse-->> Logitech set
Speaker-->> 5.1 creative SBS (it is much improved now), price Rs. 2500/-
Sound card-->> creative blaster, price 1200/-


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 6, 2007)

@go4saket

On basis of our Talk at Yahoo !! this is what I can think of...

vg1930wm @ Rs. 9800/- + TAX (No Dont buy vx1932wm)

Q6600 @ Rs. 11500/- + TAX
P5K DLX Wifi - AP @ Rs. 12000/- + TAX
4 GB DDR-II 800 MHz @ 8400/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16 MB @ 2600/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on @ Rs. 1300/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT GDDR3 256 MB @ Rs.	6700/- + TAX
Large Cabinet + ColorSit 500 Watts @ Rs. 2200/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop Pro @ Rs. 700/- + TAX
APC 650VA or Local 800 VA double Battery @ Rs. 2450/- + TAX
Creative inspire 5.1 @ Rs.	3600/- + TAX


TAX @ 4% VAT (Kolkata) Rs.	2450/-

*Total @ Rs. 63700/-*

Now why not vx1932wm, well long story , so will write about it later on !!! but the vg1930wm rocks 

Price of 800 MHz RAM comparing with other places of India is damn high in Kolkata, to cut down cost u may also opt for 667 MHz RAMs  there is not be any huge performance difference between them  Rs. 1650/- + TAX for single GB Module of 667 MHz Transcend here at Kolkata 

U may have to buy a DVI-D Cable as the vg series will not come with one for sure  my self I am yet to buy one so cant tell about the market price for sure, but last time one of my frnd bought one for me at Rs. 900/- 

P.S. if you consider only Gaming the E6850 is better than Q6600 

One personal View , I would have been u, I would have bought the full system with E2140 insade of Q6600 (which is Rs. 2450/- + TAX) and would have waited for 45nms to come the market then spend a good deal to buy one 45nm Quad Core 

thank you...


----------



## go4saket (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Choto and ravi...

@ Choto: I do understand that its better going for E2140, but as I said, my friend wants the best as for now... BTW, P5K DLX Wifi seems to be a bit costly. Is it worth it as my friend doesnt need Wifi... Moreover, I was interested in a 4:3 display and not 16:9. So is there any good one in 4:3


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 6, 2007)

Is Microtek double battery UPS is good enough?


----------



## purvabh (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking to make a new PC (well not actually but i have to change my entire CPU and also my monitor so its nearly as good as new......only keeping the optical drives and the input devices) on a really tight budget (NOT penny more than 36k).After a bit of looking around i've come down to the stuff i want opinions on (lol.....opnions can also be in the form of latest price for that component).

Processor -> C2D E6750
Mobo -> Not decided yet.....but i think i need a G33 for sure.....or would a P35 with DDR2 support be better?
RAM -> 2x Kingston DDR2 1GB @ 667 MHz
Monitor-> for me a 19" widescreen is must but there are very few available and none have any particular positive reviews.Could somebody please recommend a good screen? One tentative option is the LG L194WT.Also should i insist on a DVI compatible LCD?
HDD -> 250GB Hitachi SATA II
PSU-> 500W zebronics (is this really in the range of Rs.700?)
Graphics Card -> Already posted in the Gfx Cards section......most prolly a 8600GT.........does anybody have the rates for a ATi x1950?

Already have the other components so thats it.

Cheers


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 6, 2007)

name a good ups and thier price for a 19" monitor...

and can anybody tutor on how to effectively use ups as my prev one ran out within a year,,


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> name a good ups and thier price for a 19" monitor...
> 
> and can anybody tutor on how to effectively use ups as my prev one ran out within a year,,


you cant decide UPS requirement by monitor. Also CRT consume more power than a TFT monitor. 

If you have general PC, you can go for APC 500VA-->>>price Rs. 2300/-


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 6, 2007)

^^ some one suggested me to go for 650 VA to have a better backup..

and do u know how to maintain a good ups..
as some say that improper usage will result in less life of the battery..

is there aNY tutorial to go thru..

man another request ..

all these info`s are great..

now i am planning to get a new midrange with large space mainly for downloads ...

but the thing now i am plannin to assemble all by myself..

can anygive a step by step procedure and pre requsite  with pictures to build my own PC..

it will also be helpful for all others a out there.
and putting it on the first page .. will help in great way..

and is assembling only for professionals??


----------



## janitha (Oct 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> name a good ups and thier price for a 19" monitor...
> 
> and can anybody tutor on how to effectively use ups as my prev one ran out within a year,,



If only the battery is damaged, it can be replaced at a cost of only about Rs.500/-.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @go4saket
> 
> On basis of our Talk at Yahoo !! this is what I can think of...
> 
> ...




The entire config is really good except of the graphics card and RAM. Since the budget is no problem then i 'de suggest 8800 GTS (320MB)....better deal.and Yes, 800 MHZ is good but he can go for Dual channel setup it may be 2x2 GB or 1x2GB....depending on the budget!
OCZ is a steal now days if can find....its $60 on tiget direct for 1X2 GB 6400 Platinum edition.....see if it comes in ur budget because the dual channel works better in gaming!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 7, 2007)

guys i need a suggestion ..

i am going to build a system say for download mainly for torrent ..

wht shall i go for ??
intel or AMD ??
i heard AMD gets heated soon ..
since i may have to run the system for long .. loooooong hours ..can anyone suggest a system which is under 20-23 k , excluding monitor, keyboard, dvd drive , mouse , speaker.. and gfx card..


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 7, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> guys i need a suggestion ..
> 
> i am going to build a system say for download mainly for torrent ..
> 
> ...


oh 20 23 is to much to spent on a machine for downloading torrentsu can get that for 15 k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

^^even lesser.
get intel e21XX proccy-3k-4k
Cheap mobo supporting ddr2,sata,and pcie-3-4k
hdd--320gb sata2--3.5k
Ram 1gb ddr2@667mhz--1.25k
cabiet+smps--2k


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^even lesser.
> get intel e21XX proccy-3k-4k
> Cheap mobo supporting ddr2,sata,and pcie-3-4k
> hdd--320gb sata2--3.5k
> ...



cheap mobo??? suggest me a good one guys .. coz i dont know when i will change this system.....
dont i need a good cooling solution???
since i might run for long hours??
guys 1 gb ram enough?? coz now when i finish download and start to seed ... it gets really very slow .. will this 1 gb can handle ???



> oh 20 23 is to much to spent on a machine for downloading torrentsu can get that for 15 k



i have a another rig man .. thats purely for GAMING ..but the problem is i cant get access to broadband with this system..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well AMD after Cool and Quite included, runs like ice. I suggest buy a used one because it will be even less than 15K coz u need only for downloading. Also it is a casual gaming thing too or u can say rookie gaming machine


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 8, 2007)

^^well i may not get another system for years to come on.
So i will go for new one.
And how much can i make a difference by choosing AMD in case of performance and price than intel ? Guys another question is AMD REALLY WORTH?
Anyway i have decided to get the system the next weekend.
So please do inform here if there is any price change..
Guys are yöü sure 320 gb is 3.5k?and which company is it? Seagate or WD?
How much mb buffer?
Another thing...is there any nice processor cooling device?or is the stock fan enough?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> And how much can i make a difference by choosing AMD in case of performance and price than intel ? Guys another question is AMD REALLY WORTH?


I would suggest you go for an Intel based system.E21xx processors are great at low prices.They retail for 3k-4k(2 models.Pair them with a nice mobo-another 5k or so.


> Guys are yöü sure 320 gb is 3.5k?and which company is it? Seagate or WD?
> How much mb buffer?


I am positive about the prices.Seagate and wd both.16mb buffer.I would suggest WD as seagate users in this forums have reported some problems with them.I myself is using WD for about 1.5 years and no problem what so ever.





> Another thing...is there any nice processor cooling device?or is the stock fan enough?


Dude stock cooling is goooood enough.you can put up some low rpm big fans but I don't think they will be of much use.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks devil.
Always the helping devil here...
Man suggest a mobo man.is intel good or shall i go for asus or gigabyte?
And please do name the model number..and price.
Thanks in advance DEVIL...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

^^Dude you better check up with choto cheeta.He's the real hardware guru here.He suggests XFX 650i ultra for guys with minimal budget for PC.Its around 5k but it has no onboard graphics so you will have to buy a graphic card.

BTW how are you gonna use this PC(gaming,surfing)?It is still not clear.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks devil.
Always the helping devil here...
Man suggest a mobo.is intel good or shall i go for asus or gigabyte?
And please do name the model number..and price.
Thanks in advance DEVIL...


----------



## Pathik (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ Do u need onboard gfx or do u hav a Gfx Card??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 9, 2007)

I have geforce 6200tc supporting 256...
Now since by budget has good slightly up after few saving i am planning to put in a rig to play ONLINE GAMES.i haven tried it. 
I dont know whether it can be done with a 256 kbps connection! 
I want to play ONLINE games like cs ,secondlife ,i dont know whether we can play in india?i was just thinking of.
And guys suggest a core 2 duo system also...
Since the only thing i found which cant be updated later is processor.so i am having second thought of going for core 2 duo system..
And also a nice mobo.B-)
Each time i think i go one step further...sh!t 
Why cant systems be like TV ,buy them, forget them for a  solid 5-8 years.:''@


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

@naveen
u can play CS 1.6 online in India.There are lots of servers to play smoothly with FPS near abt 100 constant.
u hv to purchase original CS 1.6 cd ( price RS 499/-) and create an account through steam.
Note :- U cant install CS with original cd without internet.
Then search for V Street servers. They are really good.


----------



## ayush rathi (Oct 10, 2007)

does the vg 1930 come with a dvi cable?????


----------



## bikdel (Oct 10, 2007)

guys help me...

which TV tuner are you using Choto_cheeta???

Pinnacle 2100 something??

I want a tuner with Composite AV in to record from my analog video camera...

can u recommend me one thats Win Vista compatible and also has composite video...

also my dad is coming from philadelphia, USA...
i'll ask him to get it from there ... can u tell me one thats readily available at leading hardware stores...

within 3 k possibly...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 10, 2007)

^ ask him to get the NVIDIA DualTV MCE tuner from u.s. (needs WinXP mce or vista if you want to use the stock software $170) if you want the best.
Else, get the Hauppauge ones ( check their website for the one that suits you).
Make sure if you a re getting an analog tv tuner from abroad that it supports PAL B/G input (india/uk region) and not NTSC (u.s.).
If yu want to purchase locally and are looking for an internal solution with hardware encoding, pinnacles are best. For lcd / external tuners, you can buy an el cheapo local (techcom/frontech/iball) = about Rs 750


----------



## bikdel (Oct 11, 2007)

well does that come under INRs 3000 ....... i dont think so...

thing is i dont have a penny out here but he is coming so thought of buying a PINNACLE or COMPRO card that has

1. Composite video record facility
2. Compatible with Vista MCE

... i dont need hardware decoder... have a q6600 to do the work 

@free radical..... its the NON REMOTE version that comes for 170 $, with remote it costs 219$

and even then 170 $ will be out of my range...... something within rs 3000..


----------



## bhaskar (Oct 12, 2007)

*What motherboard and graphics card?*

hiii. I want to buy a good motherboard for intel platform and having dual GPU mode.I am thinking about the Nvidia 650i SLI . Will it be a good choice?And what graphics card i should buy to play the latest games?Can i go for the  Nvidia 8600gt?My budget for both motherboard and graphics card is 8K each.Hope to get a reply soon.Please give the prices too with the items.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

yea 650i sli is a good budget solution.



> Will it be a good choice?And what graphics card i should buy to play the latest games?Can i go for the Nvidia 8600gt


Depends upon your budget.yea 8600gt is a good choice


XFX 8600gt costs 6.2k alone.
XFX 650i Sli costs around 10k.

You can consult theese sites for prices:
SITE1
SITE2


----------



## Pathik (Oct 12, 2007)

IF he can give 10k then rather get the asus p5n 32 sli... it has the 680i chipset...
if u want a budget solution.. get the asus p5ne sli...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys help of also.as i have mentioned above in my prev post.i am now having two minds to go in for core 2 duo..system or its counter part in AMD . I also want to know some very good mobo's as i will not be able to update this system grossly later.so i am looking for b mobo with good support for ram,atleast four slots,sata 2 with adequate pins to connect harddisk later on and also sli...please suggest few good mobo both for AMD and intel and also for core 2 duo,core duo,and its amd  counterpart.

Another thing.what is the difference between core 2 duo and core duo?how much performance increase can we expect between these two..?my budget may be upto 10k.
Waiting for ur reply guys.


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

choto bhai what to go for, msi 8800gts 320mb or xfx8800 gts 320mb according to digit review msi one is the best


----------



## spartacus (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys , i am new to this forum . i am going to buy a new system within a few days . having finalized everything after viewing the posts made in these threads , i am stuck at 1 point . i am going with c2d E4400 . so need some suggestion regarding buying a mobo . i want a mobo with onboard graphics . my vendor has suggested me Asus P5BVM

should i go with his suggestion ??
my budget for mobo is around 7000 rs ............


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Guys help of also.as i have mentioned above in my prev post.i am now having two minds to go in for core 2 duo..system or its counter part in AMD . I also want to know some very good mobo's as i will not be able to update this system grossly later.so i am looking for b mobo with good support for ram,atleast four slots,sata 2 with adequate pins to connect harddisk later on and also sli...please suggest few good mobo both for AMD and intel and also for core 2 duo,core duo,and its amd  counterpart.
> 
> Another thing.what is the difference between core 2 duo and core duo?how much performance increase can we expect between these two..?my budget may be upto 10k.
> Waiting for ur reply guys.


please guys reply some one...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

^^hmm...Dude forget AMD.I really mean just forget AMD.Intel is miles ahead of AMD as of now.
At 10k for mobo+processor combo you have several choices:
1.E 2140--3k
   XFX 650i ultra--5k(no onboard graphics)
2.E4400--5.5k
   XFX 650i Ultra--5k

I think 2nd option should be the best for you.Both e2140 and e4400 oces great and are great value for money.

Since you stressed on a good mobo 650i ultra by XFX is the best choice for you but it has no onboard graphics(as a matter of fact no good mobo has ondoard graphics) so you will need to buy a graphic card if you don't haf any now.any cheapo will do like 7100,7300 or 8400gs.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^hmm...Dude forget AMD.I really mean just forget AMD.Intel is miles ahead of AMD as of now.
> At 10k for mobo+processor combo you have several choices:
> 1.E 2140--3k
> XFX 650i ultra--5k(no onboard graphics)
> ...



thnks for the reply first ..
i have geforce 6200 tc from my prev system

i am planning to geta system which wont be changed for say next 2-3 years..
so i am planning to invest in core 2 duo..

wht i mentioned is mobo only within 10k..
my budget is around 25k for the system without monitor , mouse , keyboard and gfx card..

can u workout a good system with really good platform..
shall i go for core 2 duo or just stay with duo core..

man i am confused..
please do help me ..
propably i have a week time before i have give my SPECIFICATION .. i mean REAL specification including the model number and all details to my assembler..

so please do help me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

ok budget-25k
whats needed-Proccy,mobo,hdd.RAM,G.card(i think you need an upgrade over 6200tc.

Is that it?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^

The system is only for Downloading right ??

then few things you need to consider  a Stable platform  heat issue and off course the power bills...

Adding a GRFX Card will mean extyra power and heat !!

Here is what I would recomend for a Seeder Box type system under Rs. 25k...

AMD X2 4000+ @ Rs. 2800
MSI K9AMG2 @ Rs. 2450
320 GB x 2 HDD 16 MB Buffer @ Rs. 6400
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 3600
A large well ventilated Cabinet with Few FANs and 500 Watts SMPS @ Rs.  2500

TAX @ 4% Kolkata Rs. 710

*Total Rs. 18460/-*

for a Seeder box type system no need for a DVD RW  as put that in LAN with your main system and transfer files when needed.... now you have still Rs. 6.5k left, intest that full in a better and heavy duty UPS for higher backup time for your seeder box and the modem/switch !!!

System is future proof will be able to run Vista with ease  ... I would also suggest buy Kaspersky 7.0 for maximum protection of DATA !!! put KAV on highest of its settings !!!

Thank you...


----------



## spartacus (Oct 13, 2007)

i am not much into oc , so would Asus P5BVM would be a good choice ??
it has p965g chipset & x3000 gma onboard graphics solution ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 13, 2007)

@spartacus

Its P5K-Vm you should look for  it is replacement for P5B-VM, which is GMA x3000 under G965 platform where as the new P5K-VM is Rs. 7200/- comes with G33 platform with GMA x3100...

Thnx.,..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

^^wb choto cheeta.(how were the exams?)

He said this system is no longer just for downloading since he has increased the budget.Now he wants to Play online games on it.

Edit:naveen's system.^^


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 13, 2007)

@bhaskar

No my frnd  if you are talking about P5N-E SLi them sorry its one the board you would think to run under SLI and it cant run both cards at 16x mode so when under SLI both card will run at 8x mode !!!


and there is no need to run 8600 GT under SLi  no real performance you would get out of it...

rather buy XFX 650i Ultra Rs. 4800/- with XFX 8800 GTS which around Rs. 14k  that would performe far better than 2 x 8600 GT with a 650i SLI chipset board like P5N-E Sli...

thank you..



> ^^wb choto cheeta.(how were the exams?)



well exam is still not over...  just droped by as from tomorrow will be completelly offline for a quite a few days 

anyway what was his innitial budget for a Seeder box ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ok budget-25k
> whats needed-Proccy,mobo,hdd.RAM,G.card(i think you need an upgrade over 6200tc.
> 
> Is that it?



no i am going to use the 6200 tc which is a pcie compatible one ... this gfx is actually from my gaming system for which only i bought 6800 GT a week before with all ur help guys ...
so the deal is why waste that card..

so gona use it for this new rig ...

i am not too much into gaming with this one ... so this should do the work i think..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

@choto cheeta:here are his earlier posts


			
				ist post by naveen said:
			
		

> guys i need a suggestion ..
> 
> i am going to build a system say for download mainly for torrent ..
> 
> ...





			
				2nd post by naveen said:
			
		

> I have geforce 6200tc supporting 256...
> Now since by budget has good slightly up after few saving i am planning to put in a rig to play ONLINE GAMES.i haven tried it.
> I dont know whether it can be done with a 256 kbps connection!
> I want to play ONLINE games like cs ,secondlife ,i dont know whether we can play in india?i was just thinking of.
> ...


----------



## spartacus (Oct 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @spartacus
> 
> Its P5K-Vm you should look for  it is replacement for P5B-VM, which is GMA x3000 under G965 platform where as the new P5K-VM is Rs. 7200/- comes with G33 platform with GMA x3100...
> 
> Thnx.,..


i searched on wikipedia , where it says that gma 3100 's 3d core is similar to older gma 950  where as x3000 is something new .........

here is the link :*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> The system is only for Downloading right ??
> 
> ...



man really thnks for the config...

really thnks ..

can u also give a rig with c2d ... just curiuos ..want to run vista ultimate....

)   

why to go for two hard disk when 320 gb is available @ 3200???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^

Give a sencod thought as Devil said ... please clear me out there... you already have a running system with 6800 GT for gaming purpose !! right ?? then I would suggest some thing else...

like this bellow,

Setup a simple home network naa  in that case you can operate the Second Seeder Box system without any Display under Remote desktop 

AMD X2 4000 @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX
MSI K9AMG2 @ Rs. 2450/- + TAX
320 GB HDD 16 MB Buffer @ Rs. 3200/- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 1650/- + TAX
A large well ventilated Cabinet with Few FANs and 500 Watts SMPS @ Rs. 	2500/- + TAX

*Total Rs. 13104/- incl 4% VAT*

how ever u will neev Keyboard Mouse for boot up related issue and trouble shoot if any !! 

So, Rs. 350/- for local made keyboard and mouse any cheap will do.. 

Now Buy one 4 Port swicth which is Around Rs. 600 incl TAX

Setup lan between your main system and this one  ...

P.S. forgot to add  Run Windows XP instade of Vista  no need for Vista in this system...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Give a sencod thought as Devil said ... please clear me out there... you already have a running system with 6800 GT for gaming purpose !! right ?? then I would suggest some thing else...
> 
> ...




the two system are 450 km far guys.... 
lets say one in my home and another in my grandma`s house...

so please suggest as if a new system is built //

and why buys keyboard and mouse.. i dont get u..

my budget is 25 k guys .. so play with it ... no problem..

coz as far amd is  concern .. it sends me a creep ...along spine .. idont know why .. but if u guys say its good i will surely go with it blindly..

but since in near future i may install vista ultimate..
will this system will be able handle REALLY GOOD ??? thats my point ..

and guys wht is the diff between core duo and C2D??

OFF TOPIC :

why is there a spike in the download speed at the initial start of the download ..???

why cant it sustain that speed ....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 13, 2007)

@naveen_reloaded

I didnt get my answer !!



> Give a sencod thought as Devil said ... please clear me out there... you already have a running system with 6800 GT for gaming purpose !! right ?? then I would suggest some thing else...



What is the exact need for the system ?? Downloading and seeding later on isnt it ??? !!!

anyway, it will b you would run and buy and use the system so cant really force you for any setup, what I can do is only suggest few option which I would personally feel good for you... but once again its you who would spend your hard earn money (or is it ??) for the purpose...

and for a 25k system I have already given my suggestion for the need you have specified...



> and guys wht is the diff between core duo and C2D??



For information, Core Duo is not a Desktop range !!!

also take a look at here, *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/09/01/dif...-2-duo-vs-intel-dual-core-vs-intel-pentium-d/



> and why buys keyboard and mouse.. i dont get u..



side by side 2 desktop with one single monitor, well not a problem  as you can plug and un-plug when needed.... but personally i have felt that plging and un-pluging all 3 is really a pain in the ass...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

@naveen:bro the main use of system is still not clear.Just for downloading or downloading+gaming.The one suggested by saurav sir is just for downloading.It will run cool,consume less power and most of all is pretty cheap.ok.
Now the configuration will vary if you want to play games on it.I mean if you wanna play second life or cs:s then you will need something better.

*So state your main purpose*.

@choto cheeta:are you sure about the price of 320gb hd?I am also purchasing 250gb but i think i wil buy 320gb if it costs just 3200.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @naveen_reloaded
> 
> I didnt get my answer !!
> 
> ...






i have this gaming rig in place and this new system in another place...
yes i am mainly for downloads ... the system should be stable for long hours so thouht intel would be good
secondly since i upgraded my gaming rig ..the old gfx card became useless and was about to sell... but thought of usingit with the system which i am going to buy next week..

i think i cleared ur doubt...
and thnks for the link ..
will u now suggest a rig mate..
sorry for going too deep... want to put some good money in a good system... thts y ..

anyway thnks for all the replies...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 13, 2007)

6200 is a really worth less card right now  and as u upgraded to 6800 GT i really asume that 6200 that which you have is one AGP interface  so really on chance of finding a AGP based board...

and even you had PCI-E Inteface 6200, then still face this Vista will rate 6200 as 2.0 in grfx status  just enough to run Areo  where as in case of Onboard AMD 690V (ATi X1200) of MSI K9AGM2 vista will rate it as 3.1 / 3.0 grfx 

even in real life performance it is better than 6200 



> i have this gaming rig in place and this new system in another place...




I am still confuse  both system will be in same Home right ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^nahin.ok let me tell you what i have gained so far.He has a PC which he says is his gaming PC but he cannot access internet from this PC.
Now he wants to have another PC(25k) for accessing net and downloading.He also wants to play some lightweight online games like cs1.6.He has spare monitor,keyboard et al.SO he just needs processor+motherboard+RAM+HDD for 25k and he want to spend 25k(means he dont want to save money).

I hope it is clear now.

@choto cheeta:are you sure 320gb hd is available for Rs,.3200?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 14, 2007)

@The_Devil_Himself

yes Brother  it is Rs. 3200/- + TAX Kolkata Price for 320 GB !!! cant really comment what would cost at event horizon 

and thnx for clearing it up for the system config for Naveen ...

anyway,

@Naveen

I already said... !!! Both needs are also quite different like Gaming and a Seeder box... !!! the rule for both are also different... one is ment power saving and Data Storage  where as one is power hugnry monster 

anyway,

I would still stand by the 18k config !!! AMD 4000 is a good performer with value for money and it will allow you option for a value for money motherboard... which is MSI K9AMG2 comes with AMD 690V with onboard ATi x1200/x1250 which is better than 6200 anyday and will allow some light gaming without any issue...


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 14, 2007)

hello i have asrock mobo having model P4i45GV R5.0
which is based on intel 845gv chipset
currently i have 2.0 ghz processor(oc to 2.26 ghz) @ 400 mhz fsb
2 * 1 gb ram sticks (266 mhz)
palit AGP 8x nvidia geforce mx 4000
400 w smps without molex connector

i want to invest in 6600 or 6800 based card
plz suggest a one suitable for me
give its brand name , model no. and availability at nehru place delhi with price
thx


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^

opss... 6xxx cards are really hard to come by these days  how ever I think B*Galaxy* still have 6800 in market in AGP interface...  do check that out...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

choto cheeta said:
			
		

> yes Brother  it is Rs. 3200/- + TAX Kolkata Price for 320 GB !!! cant really comment what would cost at event horizon


Hmm..if Kolkata price is 3200 then it should be even lower at event horizon.lol.
I am from delhi.I will buy this on monday or tuesday.Thanks a lot.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^nahin.ok let me tell you what i have gained so far.He has a PC which he says is his gaming PC but he cannot access internet from this PC.
> Now he wants to have another PC(25k) for accessing net and downloading.He also wants to play some lightweight online games like cs1.6.He has spare monitor,keyboard et al.SO he just needs processor+motherboard+RAM+HDD for 25k and he want to spend 25k(means he dont want to save money).
> 
> I hope it is clear now.
> ...




u read my mind devil..
guys then suggest a gfx card also..one good for vista ultimate but also wthin the budget..

ooooooooo....i  keep thinking hard.. land up somewhere...????


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

8600gt--6.5k

perfect I mean 18k+6.5k=24.5k.just fits your budget.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 8600gt--6.5k
> 
> perfect I mean 18k+6.5k=24.5k.just fits your budget.


 wow... it does rightly fit..


man .. i do wish one rig config with intel.. can u suggest one for me ???
just curiuos


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

ok this should be good enough for you:

Intel e4400---5.5k
XFX 650i ultra---5k
2gb transcend ddr2 RAM @ 667mhz--2.4k
2x320gb hd in raid config---6.5k
XFX 8600gt 256mb ddr3---6.5k

Down points of this system(over config suggested by choto cheeta):
1.It is a power hog.IT will consume a lot of power so higher power bills if you use it for long stretches everyday(i.e. for downloading)
2.costlier 

+ points:
:can play most latest games at decent settings(thats what makes it power hungry)


So basically its your call buddy.Or take my suggestion use the above system as your gaming machine and your current one as downloading centre.
But please do consult with choto cheeta before making any final decision.


regards.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

thnks devil..

is xfx mobo available easily??

heard asus mobo come with good cooling technique..??
if so can u suggest one??

really thks man...

if rep systwm is present ... i would have repped u mate..
but i have a suprise 4 u .. check ur pm...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

lol thanks for the surprise but sadly i have a limited b.band connection.

Asus mobo5B-VM:it has onboard graphics(confirm yourself)

And yes XFX mobos are easily available at all Rashi outlets.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^ ok will confirmm.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

choto bhai please help me what to go for, msi or xfx 8800gts 320mb


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

XFX is really good mate ^^ performance is better


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

but digit magazine this month, shows that msi one is better, and they also are giving away company of heroes!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 14, 2007)

^^There is a hardly measurable performance difference since  both brands are good, but consider price and after sale service. 
BFG and EVGA are quality brands are cheaper than XFX but they don't have any distributer in India, so its all the matter of price and services.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

ok so does msi has good after sales service? i seriously want that company of heroes


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^dude every XFX card(8600+8800) is now shipping with free COH and the after sales service of XFX is unmatchable.Hurry up before the offer ends.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 14, 2007)

He is right.
XFX is known for graphics cards since from a long. It even compared itself with EVGA and BFG and some people says XFX is even better than the two. 
Rashi Peripherals owns the distribution in India.
Also liek he has already mentioned about the game COH and also Lost Planet, XFX is giving these 2 games with their cards.
Although MSI is not bad but i have a bad experience with MSI.... still i own a MSI motherboard!

XFX will be my pick!


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

okay but i though lost planet was exclusive to 8800 and coh exclusive to 8600, could u guys make me clear, and which GRAPHIC CARD is actually BETTER


----------



## bikdel (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey CHOTO.... glad u r back...

i read ur opening post (first one in the thread)

u mentioned a TV tuner Card from Pinnacle for 2100

I have one analog video camera with composite and S-video output.
will the card help me record from it in good quality?

I followed the product url but couldnt figure out which one u had used...

This is my initial post, pls read it
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=628209&postcount=746

thnx


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 15, 2007)

i want to buy
1) DVD writer
2) UPS 600VA
suggest me which one to go for cause i have heard that sony's dvd writer (190c) is not good, i was told that sony's DVD writer DRU-830A is very good.
 please give me also price also of Lamington.


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 15, 2007)

nd4spd said:
			
		

> i want to buy
> 1) DVD writer
> 2) UPS 600VA
> suggest me which one to go for cause i have heard that sony's dvd writer (190c) is not good, i was told that sony's DVD writer DRU-830A is very good.
> please give me also price also of Lamington.


For DVD Writer I always suggest Liteon drives. They are the best.

For UPS, if you have money got for APC Smart series. If you don't have... well anything else will do.

I am planning to purchase a high end pc for gaming. I also run applications like VS 2005 and SQL Server 2005 as part of my work. So a 'pure gaming' pc is not the one I am looking forward to. 

With my limited h/w knowledge I have come out with a config. I need some advise from h/w gurus. 

Here is the config. 

*Processor - Intel Quad Core Q6600* 
-I know many people prefer a dual core to quad core. But I am strong believer that in future most application will be capable of using all four cores. Also Vista is capable of splitting instructions intelligently across cores. 

*Motherboard - Asus P5K-C* 
-Motherboard is still one area where I have very less knowledge. Let me explain why I want to go for P5K-C. It supports 45nm procs (Penryn). So I can upgrade my proc later. It supports DDR3 RAM. So this MB looks like future proof. 
If you can give me some suggestion of good MBs from other manufacturers with 45nm support, it is welcome. I don't want an SLI board by the way. 

*RAM - Kingston HyperX KHX6400 2 * 1GB PC2-6400* 
I would have gone for Corsair Dominator. But I heard Corsair is good only for Over clocker and I am a strict 'No overclocking' guy. So I think the Kingston will perform equal to Corsair. Am I correct? Remember Kingston costs 10.5K whereas Corsair costs 16K. 

*Speakers - Logitech - Z2300* 
I don't have place to fit 5.1 speakers. So I prefer stereo. I saw the review on CHIP-October. It says the Logitech Z-4 is the best. If I can get it I will buy it. If not Z2300 is the choice. 

*Cabinet - Antec 900 or Cooler Master Stacker* 
I need good cooling solution. 

*Power Supply - Corsair CMPSU 620 HX Modular* 
This seems to be the best out there. 

*UPS - APC Smart Series 750 VA* 
If smart series is not available I may go with APC 1 KVA. Is it fine? 

*Keyboard - Logitech G15* 
Nothing can beat this  

*Mouse - Logitech MX518* 
I saw G5, G7 and G9 mice too. G9 looks crappy. G5 is good. But I heard MX128 performs better for the cost. 

*Monitor - Viewsonic 22"* 
The only available 22" monitor in Chennai. 

*Graphics Card - XFX 8800 GTX* 
Yummy. yummy. 

My dilemmas, 
1. Whether to go for Corsair or Kingston (Corsair is 5.5K more for 2GB) 
2. Whether to get Q6700 (It is 11K more than Q6600 but the clock speed increase is only 0.22 GHz). But I DON'T overclock. So Q6700 might worth the price. 
3. Which motherboard (<10K) is best for my requirement? 
4. Which cabinet to go for? 
5. Last but not least. Shall I got for XFX 8800 Ultra? It is the best card in the planet as of now and I am tempted to buy it. 

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

dude u can afford that!!!!!!! ?


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 15, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> dude u can afford that!!!!!!! ?


Yep. I can


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 15, 2007)

^^Youre here too?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> okay but i though lost planet was exclusive to 8800 and coh exclusive to 8600, could u guys make me clear, and which GRAPHIC CARD is actually BETTER



Nothing better than XFX!



			
				prunthaban said:
			
		

> Yep. I can



Lets start:
1. Processor: It should be a quad core because we are talking about future proofing. Overclock or not, its your option.

2. Memory: Try www.memoryc.com, where u can own an OCZ for almost half the price of Corsair or may be Kingston( Check the offer).

3. GPU: Ultra? Really?.....The GTX is really worthy enough and having fair *P Vs P* (Performance vs Price). So.... 8800GTX will be my choice.

4. Motherboard: Since now i was only in favor of ASUS STRIKER EXTREME or P5N 32 SLI....but this motherboard (P5K-c) is a deal.

4. Spend some more on PSU if u are buying GTX or Ultra and building a monster...like 750Watt PSU.

5. Cabinet: I 'de say.... COOLER MASTER....had a very good experience with Cavalier.

6. Try some liquid cooling for ur monster boy.

Rest of your system is rocking.....well the whole system is rocking!!!!!!!


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 15, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> ^^Youre here too?


Hehe...

So you got to know my config 

You are using that Corsair 620W power supply. right? Let me know is it enough for me.



			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Nothing better than XFX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the suggestions...

I agree with you on most of the stuff.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 15, 2007)

Well based on the fact that we have very similar configs I would say that the Corsair is more than enough.
As for your motherboard, why dont you buy a 650i motherboard for now? If you decide to go the DDR3 way later you can buy an X38 based mobo then. Since you do not plan on overclocking anyway, the 650i should be sufficient and its pretty cheap too.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Well based on the fact that we have very similar configs I would say that the Corsair is more than enough.
> As for your motherboard, why dont you buy a 650i motherboard for now? If you decide to go the DDR3 way later you can buy an X38 based mobo then. Since you do not plan on overclocking anyway, the 650i should be sufficient and its pretty cheap too.


Are u saying its more than enough?
Well dude if u haven't seen the price difference......its 5000/- between Corsair and Kingston.Compared to them OCZ is really a good option and way less expensive!!!
The 650i motherboard is a good option but the P5K-C is really woth for 9500/-!!!!


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

honestly p5k-c is an overkill, u wouldnt need that thing now its not even fully optimized for it i would say its kind of like a beta you know u should consider p5ne sli right now unless u really wanna go for p5k-c
ocz brand is really really good and to be honest kingston, corsair, ocz doesnt really make a dam difference just get ddr2 1066mhz or ddr 1333mhz if ur getting that p5k-c


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah he's right!
DDR2 and DDR3 aren't gonna make a big difference in performance. But in price.....wohhhh.....u can get 2 GB DDR2 fro the price of 512 MB DDR3 as for now and i m sure that this price will remain for a long time because there aren't even much graphics card with DDR4 RAM except 2600XT and 1950XTX....may be 2900XT but the price is what really matters.
Even if the price is not the big difference among the brands....my option will still be OCZ.


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 15, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Are u saying its more than enough?
> Well dude if u haven't seen the price difference......its 5000/- between Corsair and Kingston.Compared to them OCZ is really a good option and way less expensive!!!
> The 650i motherboard is a good option but the P5K-C is really woth for 9500/-!!!!


I think you got him wrong. He is talking about the Corsair power supply (and not RAM).



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> honestly p5k-c is an overkill, u wouldnt need that thing now its not even fully optimized for it i would say its kind of like a beta you know u should consider p5ne sli right now unless u really wanna go for p5k-c
> ocz brand is really really good and to be honest kingston, corsair, ocz doesnt really make a dam difference just get ddr2 1066mhz or ddr 1333mhz if ur getting that p5k-c


Ok. I think I will better go with 650i Ultra MB. But I am not sure whether 1066 MHz DDR2 is available (I could not find it listed in priceguru.in). I am not sure how costly it is. Does anyone know?


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

650i doesent suppor 1066mhz ddr2 only 800mhzddr2


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 16, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> 650i doesent suppor 1066mhz ddr2 only 800mhzddr2


Yep

Now I wonder how come Hells_Fury has 1066 MHz RAM with P5N-E 32 SLI board! Even that motherboard does not suport 1066 MHz!!!

I have a few more doubts,

1. Will 2 * 8600 GT in SLI mode will give better performance than 8800 GTX? I don't think so. But just asking.

2. P5K-C has hell lot of new features with P35 chipset and it looks cheap for the price of 9.5K (Remember P5N-E SLI is 7.5K. But it does lacks many features). So why not P5K-C?

3. Why not 4 GB RAM? I am planning to use Vista ulimate. So will I require 4 GB?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 16, 2007)

Just because a motherboard doesnt officially support 1066 MHz RAM doesnt meant that it wont run it...The P5N32-E SLI officially only supports 800MHz, but that doesnt mean that higher speed RAMs wont run on it...
And yes i was talking about the Corsair PSU, not the memory.
No 2 X 8600GT wont give better performance than an 8800GTX.
Why do you want all the features of the P5K-C? What particular feature are you interested in?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 16, 2007)

AMD 64 X2 4400+ @ Rs. 3800/- 

1GB DDR-II 667MHz @ Rs. 1800/- 

Asus M2N8- MX @ Rs. 2950 

XFX 8600 GT @ Rs. 6800 

This is what I am planning for my Dabba upgrade. I am on a shoe string 13-14K

Going to use all other things exising and sell the former parts stated above

Basically using for Moderate Gaming. Caeser IV and AoE III TAD etc

Is this good buy or I can get better ?

This Mobo has a built in Geforce 6xxx. Can I get a Mobo without a built in GPU so it will cost even lesser? 

plz help


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 16, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Just because a motherboard doesnt officially support 1066 MHz RAM doesnt meant that it wont run it...The P5N32-E SLI officially only supports 800MHz, but that doesnt mean that higher speed RAMs wont run on it...
> And yes i was talking about the Corsair PSU, not the memory.
> No 2 X 8600GT wont give better performance than an 8800GTX.
> Why do you want all the features of the P5K-C? What particular feature are you interested in?


 
The same logic should apply to 650i MB too right? Will it run 1066 MHz RAM? I doubt the MotherBoard will not make full utilization of the RAM speed.
So I think I better settle down with 650i Ultra and Corsair 800MHz RAM (I seriously doubt the availability of 1066MHz RAM here).


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 16, 2007)

If youre sticking with 800 MHz and dont want to OC, then go for 800 MHz Kingston itself. AFAIK 1066MHz RAM isnt available in India.


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

prunthaban said:
			
		

> The same logic should apply to 650i MB too right? Will it run 1066 MHz RAM? I doubt the MotherBoard will not make full utilization of the RAM speed.
> So I think I better settle down with 650i Ultra and Corsair 800MHz RAM (I seriously doubt the availability of 1066MHz RAM here).


good choice


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 16, 2007)

can any one give me the EXACT price of the following with tax, i am living in Çhèññäì ..so anyone from Çhèññäì or anyone knows the price exactly can help me.

1 gb Ddr2 667mhz
1 gb Ddr2 800mhz
 Many here suggest to go for 667mhz ,why is it?is there a problem or compatibility issue in using 800mhz?
320 gb hard disk with 16 mb buffer. 

XFX 8600 256 DDR3 (today i asked one shop,they said 6800 Rs including tax?but someone here said its now 6.2k...is it so?has the price in Çhèññäì haven come down?

Good well ventilated, 2 fan atleast cabinet with smps 

E440 processor

Asus P5K ,is this the latest one or the asus P5B ?
And what is the difference in V AND VM in these mobo? And also the price? 

Anyone who does know or have bought these recently can help me out.
I dont have much time as i have to give quotation within 2 days.so help me fast! 
And one last question.
Is XFX 650 ultra a better performer than asus P5K  OR P5B?
If possible denote whether tax is included or not...chota pls update your first post.


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 16, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> can any one give me the EXACT price of the following with tax, i am living in Çhèññäì ..so anyone from Çhèññäì or anyone knows the price exactly can help me.
> 
> 1 gb Ddr2 667mhz
> 1 gb Ddr2 800mhz
> ...


I am also from Chennai 
I buy stuffs from a shop called delta peripherals in richie street. They have a site where you can see price list (Check *www.deltapage.com/)

Regarding 650i is better than P5K or P5B... Well.. even I am interested in knowing...

Why do you want to give quotation? Go to ricihie street and buy...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 16, 2007)

prunthaban said:
			
		

> I think you got him wrong. He is talking about the Corsair power supply (and not RAM).


ohhh.....my bad!

Also if u are not going to overclock i suggest go for AMD. Its almost half of the power hungry Intel. Also in that case the Corsair(PSU) will be enough.
or 
u can wait till 2nd half of November till u get Phenom processors if u really want a Quad core. But then also there will be Penryn core from Intel. Then u will be having a good option.

Although the mainstream Phenom will be available in January but u will get a fair idea about the Phenom and Penryn.


----------



## vishal_2032 (Oct 16, 2007)

I want help in building a pc( also tell me to change anything u feel)

processor- intel core 2 duo 2.66ghz  E 6750-   Rs.8000

ram - 2*1 gb zion ddr2 800mhz-2400*2=4800

hard disk- seagate 400gb sata- 4700

graphic card-- 256 mb asus EN 8600GT-7200(please tell me this card has tv output or not)

lcd monitor-- 19 inch wide screen LG -10000

please refer me a mother board with all the new features ( upto Rs. 12000)

1 should also support core 2 quad
2 fsb support 1333Mhz
3 Ram support- ddr3(1333 )
4 sata,raid,sli,hd audio,ethernet onboard,firewire etc
   and also tell me other features


few of my choices are-
1 msi P35 platinum
2 msi 935 neo
3 intel DG975 XBX2
4 msi P6N SLI platinum D3
5 Msi K9N SLI Platinum
6 gigabyte -Ga-G33m-D52R

Please tell me oter options available and also evalute these mother boards with refference to features and price.


and also tell me should I wait for sometime as intel next line processors are due shortly?


I want every one of u to help me

You can also tell me other  configurations  for  pc.


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

scrath ur ram and change it transcend, its cheaper and zion isnt good anyways. get the k9n sli platinum its pretty fine although i reccomend u get asus p5n32 e sli, because im pretty sure u dont want to spend 20k on ddr3 ram


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 16, 2007)

Guys i am waiting for some one to reply to my prev question.in
Deltapage i was not able to find price of what i want.
Please some one help me or atleast answer my other questions which are not price related.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsenthil (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Guys,

I am planning(finally!!!!) to dump my very old P4 system and get myself a new one... need ur expert help to get the rite config....

I need a good multimedia system. Would be primarily be using it for watching Dvds,HD content,Converting one video/audio format to an other, browsing...and very casual gaming....

I have the following config in mind.....help me understand the nitty gritties and remove any performance bottlenecks....

Budget ~ 45K (Can push it to 50K, if it is really worth it !!! )


Intel Core 2 Duo - E6750
Motherboard - Intel DG33 / XFX 650i ??
Ram 2*1 gb Transend - 800 Mhz  (or will a 667 Mhz do? )
Hard disk- seagate 320 gb sata

lcd monitor - 19 inches Viewsonic or samsung ??  ( I need a one with a DVI Port and a widescreen one.....It should also do justice to HD Content !!! )
Is the Samsung 206Bw available in India ??

Dvd Writer - LG
UPS - APC 
KB + MS - Logitech 

TV tuner card - Pinnacle (Can anyone suggest a very good one here...This is Imp, as I would be doubling my comp as TV in my room..  )

Graphics Card - suggest a card, which is capable of Playing HD content very smoothly and should run windws Vista to max Potential....and some decent gaming...)

many thnx in advance !!!!


Cheers,
Senthil Gopalan


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 16, 2007)

gsenthil said:
			
		

> Ram 2*1 gb Transend - 800 Mhz  (or will a 667 Mhz do? )


88Mhz will give better performance

[/quote]
lcd monitor - 19 inches Viewsonic or samsung ??  ( I need a one with a DVI Port and a widescreen one.....It should also do justice to HD Content !!! )
Is the Samsung 206Bw available in India ??
[/quote]
Either go for LG or viewsonic.


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 17, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Guys i am waiting for some one to reply to my prev question.in
> Deltapage i was not able to find price of what i want.
> Please some one help me or atleast answer my other questions which are not price related.
> Thanks in advance.


Send delatapages a mail. You will get a reply on the same day itself! Thats what I did. For mailing address, you can find it in the page itself!

You can also call them.

I strongly suggest you to buy from Richie street and assemble (You can assemble it there itself for 250-400 rupees).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 17, 2007)

^thanks man.
Really still confused.anyway planned to go straight there and buy and assemble.lets see.
Will post all the price here.
Ok one last question.
Will they reduce price than the one they showed on their web page?


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 17, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> ^thanks man.
> Really still confused.anyway planned to go straight there and buy and assemble.lets see.
> Will post all the price here.
> Ok one last question.
> Will they reduce price than the one they showed on their web page?


Not bargaining... But due to daily price fluctuations you may find the actual price less/more by 100 to 200 rupees.

BTW I am going there this Saturday morning


----------



## gsenthil (Oct 17, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> 88Mhz will give better performance


lcd monitor - 19 inches Viewsonic or samsung ??  ( I need a one with a DVI Port and a widescreen one.....It should also do justice to HD Content !!! )
Is the Samsung 206Bw available in India ??
[/quote]
Either go for LG or viewsonic.[/QUOTE] 

Can you give me the model nos ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes have to bargain.but dont think that they will budge with my bargain.they supply for the whole Çhèññäì.
If yöü know any insider please do ask the price and post in here.it will be very helpful.
And some one please answer my prev questions


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 17, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> AMD 64 X2 4400+ @ Rs. 3800/-
> 
> 1GB DDR-II 667MHz @ Rs. 1800/-
> 
> ...


 
plz help. I am upgrading this month only.


----------



## entrana (Oct 17, 2007)

i guess its fine


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> plz help. I am upgrading this month only.




No u won't be getting any onboard graphics less motherboard in that price. The cheapest non-onboard graphics board is XFX 650i Ultra.

But this config. is real good....but there is an other option M2A-VM (AMD 690 based) but since u are buying a graphics card the M2N8-MX is all good.


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 17, 2007)

gsenthil said:
			
		

> lcd monitor - 19 inches Viewsonic or samsung ??  ( I need a one with a DVI Port and a widescreen one.....It should also do justice to HD Content !!! )
> Is the Samsung 206Bw available in India ??


Either go for LG or viewsonic.[/QUOTE] 

Can you give me the model nos ?[/QUOTE] 


my friend has purchased viewsonic VA1912W at 9200Rs.
it give very very good viewing angle (as comparied to my 17" LG ) as well as it has DVI port.
i don't know about samsung, but viewsonic trully impresed me.

i want to buy DVD writer and UPS
1) DVD-W
but don't know which one to go for Samsung, sony, LG, LiteOn
PLEASE tell me which is better and its price also?

2) UPS
i don't want o purchase APC cause its too expencive and Intex cause its cheap
please suggest me any good UPS of mid range and its price.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Microtek UPS

DVD-RW : Go for the one which has a service center in ur city. I am using Lite-on DVD-RW and it s giving me sweet performance!


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 17, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Yes have to bargain.but dont think that they will budge with my bargain.they supply for the whole Çhèññäì.
> If yöü know any insider please do ask the price and post in here.it will be very helpful.
> And some one please answer my prev questions



@Prunthaban



> Not bargaining... But due to daily price fluctuations you may find the actual price less/more by 100 to 200 rupees.
> 
> BTW I am going there this Saturday morning



Guys deltapage gives approx prices & as u said prices fluctuate daily 
I have one more shop to suggest 4 u

try " Challenger Computers " U do get phamplets from someone if u walk up & down the lane & try this shop ....this shop has prices which in my opinion is lesser by a hundred or 2

BTW some items might be unavailable over there....

Try the shop & tell me


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 17, 2007)

Ty Guys. I am finalizing that. Good thing is I am getting 4K extra from dad 

So I might invest in More Ram and a SATA HDD in lieu of exisiting IDE DMA 133 =]

How Much performance gain should I expect from using SATA to IDE ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 17, 2007)

Will try that shop gopu


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 17, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Microtek UPS
> 
> DVD-RW : Go for the one which has a service center in ur city. I am using Lite-on DVD-RW and it s giving me sweet performance!




i live in mumbai (Vashi) do LiteOn have a service centre here.
this is the main problem that's bothering me.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 17, 2007)

Price Update:

I got 1 GB DDR II 667 MHZ for Rs. 1350 Only  rooxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 17, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Price Update:
> 
> I got 1 GB DDR II 667 MHZ for Rs. 1350 Only  rooxxxxxxxxxx




surprizing
the price difference between 667 and 800MHz is very less
Transcend 1GB DDR2 800MHz for 1400 Rs


----------



## entrana (Oct 17, 2007)

hey guys can anyone tell me a good core2duo cooler under 2k


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 17, 2007)

Guys what make is the ram actually.is that price includes tax.
Where are yöü from?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 17, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey guys can anyone tell me a good core2duo cooler under 2k


 Hyper L3 for LGA 775 is for 2000/- at itwares.com
I own a Ultra Hyper 48....trust me it really rocks 
or 
U can try anything with a copper heatsink.



			
				nd4spd said:
			
		

> surprizing
> the price difference between 667 and 800MHz is very less
> Transcend 1GB DDR2 800MHz for 1400 Rs


Where u get this price from.
I called transcend dealer from New Delhi and he quoted 1800/- for 800 Mhz.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 17, 2007)

any aftermarket cooler for geforce 8600GT for least price ?


----------



## janitha (Oct 17, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> any aftermarket cooler for geforce 8600GT for least price ?



Does it get so hot? Asking since I am planning to buy one since heard it is good for movies.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 17, 2007)

yup . its damn good for hd movies . cpu usage stays below 6 % . . . hd movies runs with ease on my grandma p4 ( 1080p ). . 

ofcourse , my card is faulty ( 2 guys landed with similar faulty models in the digit forum too and they've got it replaced ) and i've asked my vendor to replace it . . well , it looks like it might take a bit longer than i thot . so , i was wondering if a cheap cooler ( less than 1k ) can solve the issue . 

if u're buying the card , its idle shud be around 55C and load max 75C . thats wen heavily OCed . .my unOCed card goes upto 90C . .so get it replaced immediately if its on the hot side.  .this problem is particular to xfx only it seems . .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 17, 2007)

^^dude if it is faulty then a gpu coller in of no need get it replaced ASAP.

gpu collers is essentially for hardcore overclockers.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 17, 2007)

Ya get it replaced. I have the same problem with my XFX 8500GT. Will get it replaced in some time. Once it goes it won't come back for a month.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## janitha (Oct 17, 2007)

@sagarv
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## vishal_2032 (Oct 18, 2007)

please tell me best motherboard for intel core 2 duo 6750 2.66Ghz(1333Mhz fsb).Please give me list of all motherboards which are future proof and having features like(quad core support,DDR3 ram,sli,RAID,1333mhz fsb etc.)
My budget is 12k(max.14k).Please tell all motherboards (even if price is less) with price.
also tell me should I go for quad core processor or not?
also tell me price list of graphic card (with bill) 8600gt,8600gts and 8800 series.


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 18, 2007)

Why one earth kingston and Corsair 800 MHz RAMs are so costly? What advantage they have? Can I find some comparison online?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 18, 2007)

Asus M2N8- MX This Mobo Supports PCI-e @ x8 omg

So this means 8600 GT wont run at full glory? as its x16 one ??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Then buy some thing with X16 like *ASUS* *M2N MX- SE*  or *M2A - VM *or* MSI **K9NGM2*


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks mate 

Checking them now =]


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 18, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> can any one give me the EXACT price of the following with tax, i am living in Çhèññäì ..so anyone from Çhèññäì or anyone knows the price exactly can help me.
> 
> 1 gb Ddr2 667mhz
> 1 gb Ddr2 800mhz
> ...


please guys still waiting for someone to answer...


----------



## nd4spd (Oct 19, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Hyper L3 for LGA 775 is for 2000/- at itwares.com
> I own a Ultra Hyper 48....trust me it really rocks
> or
> U can try anything with a copper heatsink.
> ...




I got it from lamington road mumbai, and yes it is inclusive tax, it is Transcend box pack with 2year warranty.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2007)

hey guys does all xfx cards gets overheated easily..well then should i not get an xfx card.


----------



## entrana (Oct 19, 2007)

you have a misunderstanding, all graphic cards get hot. u just have to keep it cool properly, have a good ventilation at least 3 fans


----------



## spikygv (Oct 19, 2007)

no . i think problem is isolated to xfx 8500 / 8600.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Guys i have talked to RP Tech guys and they said that there isn't any difference between new and the older (6800 GT) one. There might be a chance that the XFX guy might be misleading our loyal digit bro.


----------



## entrana (Oct 19, 2007)

why are u talking about 6800gt?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 19, 2007)

well how much is 6800gt.


----------



## HRISHIG (Oct 20, 2007)

*Need help for new PC!*

Hi ,
I am planning to buy a new PC not in single shot but in two installments.
I already have AMD 1700, 512 MB ram , Geforce2 , 250GB HDD , 17inch Monitor .  My major use for the PC is for movies / songs and I play games almost once in two months. I am planning to use vindows vista with aero on my new PC.  Gaming is not hight  priority for me but I should be able to play games like quale 4 , doom 3 , NFS  etc etc.
 My total budget is around 35k and I am almost zeroing on the following hardware
Monitor :- Viewsonic 22 inch ( around 16k)/ 
Mobo :- Xfx 650i ultra
Ram :- 2 GB 
HDD:- old HDD
Processor :- C2D 4400
GPU:- (XFX 8600 GT ? )Help me please
 Now here are my questions 
1)	I am planning to Overclock the CPU and that’s the reason why I am choosing 4400+ 650i. Question is:- how much I can overclock without use of any external / additional cooler? I will be using the normal CPU cooler fan which comes with the CPU and planning to use one additional fan in the cabin.  Also how much will be the noise level increase if we overclock the cpu?
2)	Regarding the mobo. :- Can I use xfx 650 mobo without any GPU for basic things like browsing , email etc etc?
3)	Regarding the GPU:- As I have said gaming is not hight priority , but I should be able to play   games coming  atleast till end of  next one year on this 22 inch monitor .  I have seen mix options about 8600 on net. Can you suggest me what to do regarding this?
4)	Last question :-
	Should I go for Monitor first followed by the mobo+ processor next month or other way round  i.e mobo+ processor first and monitor next month?

Please help me…


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Need help for new PC!*

1st of all ... look for dell 22" TN E228WFP..... its in ur budget after the price cut ....



2.AFAIK ...650i doesnt have onboard video ... so u'll definately need a gfx card even to boot ur pc. 

3.For ur 22 inch monitor ...u sill need a GFX card with atleast 512 mb memory and i have heard that 8600 gt cant do justice to its 512mb memory .....only my view haan ...ask others too.

4. u shld go for mobo + proccy first .....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why not? 
Do i need a license to speak for 8600GT?



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well how much is 6800gt.



*XFX 8600 GT 256 MB GDDR3 - 6200 INR
BIG/Galaxy 8600 GT 256 MB GDDR3 - 6200 INR*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ is it inlcuding all taxes???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yup it is!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 20, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Why not?
> Do i need a license to speak for 8600GT?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi friend
he was askin coz u mistook 8600GT with 6800GT.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohhhhhh..........Reallly sorry.......my bad!

But anyways 6800 GT is no more in production!
So don't think about getting a new one!


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 21, 2007)

Brother plz suggest me configuration 4 my budget Rs 60K.The processor sud b a core 2 duo quadro processor.thnks in advance.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

check the first page of this thread.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 21, 2007)

I did not find friend.Brother plz suggest me configuration 4 my budget Rs 60K.The processor sud b a core 2  quadro processor.thnks in advance.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 21, 2007)

For 60K I would suggest,
>4GB RAM
>400-500GB 10,000 RPM HDD
>DVD Burner
>Motherboard that do not need to be upgraded for atleast 2 yrs

>Directx 10 Card. if nVidia DO NOT GO for anything GS.    ONLY GT OR GTX


----------



## harsha (Oct 21, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Brother plz suggest me configuration 4 my budget Rs 60K.The processor sud b a core 2 duo quadro processor.thnks in advance.



What are your needs, i mean what is the purpose of the computer ?? and which parts you do you need ?? do u need the full system, i mean UPS / display and all these stuff or just the Cabinet / CPU ??


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 21, 2007)

Just da cpu only.mainly 4 gaming.remember da processor sud b a core 2 quadro


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 21, 2007)

new p35 & g33 motherboards for intel core 2 duos and quad core


Biostar TP35D2-A7             Rs 5300/-
Intel DG33FB                     Rs 5600/-
Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R   Rs.8,500/-
Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6        Rs.16,500/-
MSI P35 Neo                      Rs.9,000/-
MSI P35 Platinum               Rs.13,500/-
ASUS P5K-VM                     Rs.8,300/-
ASUS P5K-C                        Rs.9,500/-
ASUS P5K Deluxe WiFi/AP          Rs.14,500/-
ASUS P5K3 Deluxe WiFi/AP DDR3    Rs.17,500/-

(prices may vary)

all motherboards cost double here in india


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 21, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Just da cpu only.mainly 4 gaming.remember da processor sud b a core 2 quadro



Desktop or Laptop ????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Just da cpu only.mainly 4 gaming.remember da processor sud b a core 2 quadro



for a Rs. 60,000/- CPU i would bet on this bellow config... hope members will come up with few more options for you...

Intel Q6600 @ Rs.	11500/- + TAX
ASUS P5N32-E Sli	 @ Rs.10200/- + TAX
Kingstone / Transcend 800 MHz 4GB (1x4) @ Rs.	6000/- + TAX
XFX 8800 GTS 320 MB @ Rs.	14500/- + TAX
SATA-2 16 MB Buffer 320 GB HDD (SAMSUNG / Hitachi / Segate / WD) @ Rs.	3200/- + TAX
DVD RW - Liteon @ Rs.	1300/- + TAX
A good looking but Large and well Ventilated Cabinet with FAN slots @ Rs.	2000/- + TAX
Cooler Master 600/620 Watts SMPS	 @ Rs. 3500/- + TAX
CPU Cooler - (ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme) + 120 mm highspeed FAN (Supported by ThermalRight)	 @ Rs. 4500/- + TAX


TAX @ 4% VAT Rs. 2268/- (Kolkata)

*Total incl TAX Rs.	58968/-*

now few products would be cheaper at ur place few are costleir than mentioned here  but over all this mentioned config will come under Rs. 60k incl TAX for sure


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Need help for new PC!*

may be you have missed the sticky *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66140 which is there to sum up all the upgrade and new config threads


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Need help for new PC!*

if u r overclocking Xfx 650i ultra, u shud maintain a good air flow within the cabinet as xfx has some issues with SouthBridge heating up,or u can fix fan der if needed


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 22, 2007)

I upgraded yesterday so here is the deal I got in Pune

1. X2 4400+
2. ASUS MEN MX -SE
3. 8600 GT Galaxy 256 MB
4. 1 GB DDR II 667 MHz
5. Got a Extra Fan
6. 160 GB Seagate SATA HDD
7. Odyssy SMPS 450 W 

All thing costed me Rs. 17000 including all taxes.
Good deal?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 22, 2007)

One can wait for 8800 GT rather than 8800 GTS (320)!
Heard that its a better performer than 320 GTS and will be cheaper too!

Motherboard : ASUS P5K -C is also a good option. It supports both DDR 2 as well as DDR3 RAM (if in future ...IF DDR 3 prices hit the dirt)

CPU Cooler : Aqugate Mini R80 and R120 are also good options but there is no comparison with THERMALTAKE!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 22, 2007)

@Tech_Wiz
fairly gud pricing.
Do ya know individual prices?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Need help for new PC!*

Idon't know man but i think for a 22" 8600 Gt is little low on frames.....try getting 8800 GTS or Wit till the market overflow with 8800 GT!

Min. i recommend 8600GTS!


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Need help for new PC!*

refer to this.. this is the right  config for ur needs.


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=638946&postcount=3


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 22, 2007)

1. X2 4400+
2. ASUS MEN MX -SE = CPU Mobo Combo 7250
3. 8600 GT Galaxy 256 MB = 6350
4. 1 GB DDR II 667 MHz = 1350
5. Got a Extra Fan = 75
6. 160 GB Seagate SATA HDD = 3000
7. Odyssy SMPS 450 W = 450

And some bargain to get total down to round of 17k including all

btw Just loving the 8600 GT power 

I am running all my games [Most of them are 2005 to 2006 release] at totally FULL graphic setts and they are running like a charm  .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> One can wait for 8800 GT rather than 8800 GTS (320)!
> Heard that its a better performer than 320 GTS and will be cheaper too!



Good point but unfortunatelly this is indian market  waiting seems never ending as till date when we would have 8800 GT at Local market with proper pricing, by then we would see 9xxx are just about to come in 



> Motherboard : ASUS P5K -C is also a good option. It supports both DDR 2 as well as DDR3 RAM (if in future ...IF DDR 3 prices hit the dirt)



its our personal choise  yes you are right the board comes P35 chipset and its same if not better than 680i nvidia...  and will come with CrossFire 

how ever, its just my personal ovservasion that some how nvidia cards doesnt quite performe upto the mark with board which are ment for ATi CrossFire , once again, its just my personal opinion, as do note, on paper P5K-C should run at full performance with any x16 Nvidia Card without any issue....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah u are right but now days INDIA is also on a good road. I 've noticed that the 8800 GTX was available in India in first week of december 2006 when it was launched in november!

India also holds great potential thats why companies like XFX launches the product easily!
Also if it is available not so early then also the wait is worth `because we will get some time to see the performance of the hardware with its competitor!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

@JohnephSi

as per as suggestion of, *keith_j_snyder2* you can do one thing... opt out of 8800 GTS 320 MB and for temp purpose, buy XFX 8400 GS which Rs. 2500/- + TAX on the bellow config... stick with it for few weeks till we have the 8800 GT in the market... then buy 8800 GT if you find the price is under ur budget and replace the 8400 with 8800 GT then 





> Intel Q6600 @ Rs. 11500/- + TAX
> ASUS P5N32-E Sli @ Rs.10200/- + TAX
> Kingstone / Transcend 800 MHz 4GB (1x4) @ Rs. 6000/- + TAX
> XFX 8800 GTS 320 MB @ Rs. 14500/- + TAX
> ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

^^That was my second instinct but u already mentioned it! Thanks dude!


----------



## sonu1983 (Oct 23, 2007)

guys..litle help 

planin to buy 
athlon 64x2 4400+,galaxy 8600GT 256mb OC graphic card,2gb zion 667mhz

my only problem is i need a motherboard to go with it..i have looked at all the options from MSI n ASUS n GIGABYTE..but all have different variations..my budget is Rs.5000 for the motherboard..so if u guys can suggest me 1 ..and am into gaming to be precise.. thanks in advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2007)

^^

Well do one thing, save money on the board if you like as MSI K9AGM2 will do the job fine which is Rs. 2450/- + TAX, abd then try and push for that AMD 5000 Black Edition, I am really no sure whether its in Indian Market or not  though...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2007)

I have same config as u can see in My sig. MoBo is mentioned there =]

Its around 3 K mark  and works like charm


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 23, 2007)

So far black edition is nowhere in India but it will be great to see such processor!
Heard that it has great overclocking capabilities!


----------



## kantiman (Oct 23, 2007)

*CPU and MOBO suggestions please.*

I am planning on buying a new pc with some of the following components please tell me about their performance and price. and suggest a Motherboard, power supply and ups. 

Intel core 2 duo E6750 or E6850 
Mobo based on P35, 650i, 60i or 965 chipset budget around 6-7k. 
8800GTS 640MB. 
2gb DDR2 667/800 Ram. 
250gb SATA2 HD 
power supply suggest- budget around 2k 
UPS apc or powersafe - budget around 3k


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: CPU and MOBO suggestions please.*

^^^^ plan to overclock?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: CPU and MOBO suggestions please.*



			
				kantiman said:
			
		

> I am planning on buying a new pc with some of the following components please tell me about their performance and price. and suggest a Motherboard, power supply and ups.
> 
> Intel core 2 duo E6750 or E6850


If you dont have money problem..than go for E6850..However E6750 is also enough for average high end works.


> Mobo based on P35, 650i, 60i or 965 chipset budget around 6-7k.


How about Asus P5B delux, price 11k
Or Asus P5B-VM, price 7K


> 8800GTS 640MB.
> 2gb DDR2 667/800 Ram.
> 250gb SATA2 HD


Nothing to change.



> power supply suggest- budget around 2k


Get any, but higher watt SMPS..around 600 or more watt.



> UPS apc or powersafe - budget around 3k


APC, 800VA

If possible, follow this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66140


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 23, 2007)

Is it true that XFX 650i Ultra motherboard has a lot of problems?


----------



## sonu1983 (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont think black edition is avaliable anywhere..though i ll try..wats it cost..hmm..so u mean i can go with tat motherboard n 5000+?hmmm sounds sweet..hope getin a cheap motherboard is not gona cause any hamper to the speeds..


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 23, 2007)

prunthaban said:
			
		

> Is it true that XFX 650i Ultra motherboard has a lot of problems?


seems new batch of 650i has some problems,not sure,
waiting for someone recently bought it to reply..


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 23, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> seems new batch of 650i has some problems,not sure,
> waiting for someone recently bought it to reply..


This thread suggests so.

So what is the alternative for XFX 650i? Can I go for ASUS P5K-C (which is a bit costly and not sure of its availability). Probably ASUS P5N-E SLI?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2007)

^^

There are problem in any hardware  but u know there are many more happy XFX 650i users out there than problemed ones  XFX support isnt bad either !!!

but anyway, if not XFX 650i Ultra then I would vote for P5K-C over ASUS P5N-E SLi


----------



## assasin (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: CPU and MOBO suggestions please.*

^^^   apc 800va will be way above his budget.its better to buy a apc 650va ups.

@kantiman   for the mobo get a Asus P5N-E Sli.proccy is good but if u hav more cash then go for a C2Q Q6600.ram is dirt cheap now.so if u can then get 4GB.also buy a 320GB hdd instead of 250Gb cuz 320Gb costs only 300-400 bucks xtra.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 24, 2007)

P5K-C hold good potential and a value for ur buck. But as choota cheeta said in his thread that it supports X-fire and i have checked it on ASUS website which means low nVidia performance. So i 'de suggest P5N-E SLI.

Infact i suggest for nVidia chipset only because they have a good support of ATi card too ( seen in lot of benchmarks that they are using nVidia board for both ATi and nVidia cards to benchmark).

Since P5NE-SLI is nVidia 650i chipset, its a great deal but u can also go for XFX 680i - LT which is also a good motherboard....slightly costlier than P5K-C!


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 24, 2007)

Then we have two questions now,

XFX 650i Ulta Vs ASUS P5N-E SLI? (which one is better?)

XFX 680i LTI Vs ASUS P5N-E 32 SLI? (which one is better?)

In both cases mentioned above ASUS is 2K costlier than the XFX ones.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

> XFX 650i Ulta Vs ASUS P5N-E SLI? (which one is better?)



ASUS one is better as its more suitable for higher OverClocking, like for example under XFX u cant set Memory Voltage over 2.1v where in P5N-E SLi u can go byond that 

but in most cases you wont need the features which are not present in XFX but in ASUS to me that extra 2k invest is not a good idea 



> XFX 680i LTI Vs ASUS P5N-E 32 SLI? (which one is better?)



Hardware testing sites review shows better performance with XFX but I would say they are neck and neck... just personal choice I am more suiteble to ASUS becuase of their reliability


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Hardware testing sites review shows better performance with XFX but I would say they are neck and neck... just personal choice I am more suiteble to ASUS becuase of their reliability



No they are not the same!
P5N32E-SLI is 680i whereas XFX 680i-LT is Light edition of 680i which not that much overclocker as P5N32E-SLI.

P5N32E-SLI is almost same as striker extreme and also it runs on X16+X16 channel for SLI whereas XFX 680i LT run on X8+X8!

P5N 32 E - SLI is much better than XFX one!


----------



## prunthaban (Oct 24, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> P5N 32 E - SLI is much better than XFX one!


Is this a personal opinion or based on benchmarks?
I am going to buy a pc this weekend (alreasy posted config in this thread earlier) and I am in a big dilemma which one to choose, either P5N-E SLI or XFX 650i Ultra?

I am confused. Remember I have no plans of going for dual graphics cards. So even if I buy SLI, one slot will go waste. My question is under this condition, is it still better to but SLI? In fact I am ready to but P5N-E 32 SLI too provided 'IT PERFORMS GOOD WITHOUT CONSIDERING SLI'


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 24, 2007)

Just for info : ASUS M2N MX SE Mobo has ZERO options for OC.

I read some articles of OCing and went to check on my Mobo Biios and bam. Nothing there


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dude i am giving u the following link which also confuses me abut the chipset of the P5N32ESLI!
The ASUS site says that the motherboard is 680i chipset but neoseeker says that the motherboard is 650i. 
*PLEASE CHECK THAT UR MOTHERBOARD SHOULD BE 680i NOT 650i!*

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1459&l1=3&l2=11&l3=397&l4=0
*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/asus-p5n32e-sli/

There's a difference between P5N32E SLI and SLI Plus.

The SLI is 680i and SLI plus is 650i....don't get goofed from this and keep this in mind!

The P5N32 E SLI is best option amongst all!
And yes it will give u the best performance with single card too but u will still have an option to upgrade it for future use also. Otherwise it will work on X16 with a single card(thats what every single card is supposed to give X16).
*www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=19557

Also consider Q6600 instead of E6850!


----------



## cyberzook (Oct 24, 2007)

My friend is planning to buy a new system.
The purpose would be games and movies.
His budget is max 35k w/o the graphics card which he plans to add 1 or 2 months later.
A core2duo based system is targeted.
Is a 19" LCD possible to be included in this?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

if thinking Intel Config then,

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ Rs.	7900/- + TAX
ASUS P5K-V / VM @ Rs.	7800/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs.	3200/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16 MB Buffer @ Rs.	2600/- + TAX
Liteon DVD RW (IDE) @ Rs.	1300/- + TAX
Cabinet with a 500 Watts ColorSit / PowerSafe @ Rs.	2000/- + TAX
2.1 Skp system Creative / Logitech @ Rs.	1000/- + TAX
Local UPS @ Rs.	1400/- + TAX
17" CRT LG 700E @ Rs.	4300/- + TAX

TAX @ % VAT   Kolkata	Rs. 1260/-

*Total Rs.	32760/-*

I dont think u can actually fit in one 19" TFT in that C2D base config, for that you may have to opt for E4400 or lower 

For motherboard this ASUS P5K-VM is here at Kolkata but hard to find, vendors for some reason are not stocking it and if some one have it asking a higer price... now you have 2 option, XFX 650i ultra (Rs. 4800/- + TAX) with XFX 8400 GS (Rs. 2550/- + TAX) or the ASUS P5K-VM with onboard x3100 (G33 chipset)... buy the one which is cheaper 

For TFT you have to increase the budget a lot as i would say View Sonic VG1930wm in 19" segment which is Rs. 9500/-


----------



## cyberzook (Oct 24, 2007)

He does not want any speaker at the moment, and what abt anything between 4400 & 6750 so that some money can be saved.
Will 800 MHz RAM improve performance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2007)

^^

800 MHz will not going to make any huge performance difference but they some time help while OC and the price difference is really not much between 667 MHz and 800 MHz so go for the 800 MHz 



> and what abt anything between 4400 & 6750 so that some money can be saved.



there is, 1k less than E6750 is E6550, but in that sense performance whise I would think of AMD 5200 ...


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi!!

My old UPS got damaged and i want a new one.
My system :

E6400, 7900 Gt, P5B Deluxe, 2 GB ram, DVD Combo, 160 GB HDD, CPU Cooler, 620 Watt PSU.

Plz suggest a decent UPS that can provide abt 45mins -1 hr backup.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 26, 2007)

My uncle needs a very basic computer for home use.
He will be running some accounting software and office applications.
Suggest a configuration for him which is less than 16k.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 26, 2007)

^^

AMD X2 4000+ @ Rs.	2800/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2 @ Rs.	2450/- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Transcend or Kingstone @ Rs.	1250/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs.	2000/- + TAX
Any Large Well ventilated Cabinet with Default 400/450 Watts SMPS @ Rs.	1250/- + TAX
Kicrosoft Desktop Pro Combo 700 @ Rs.	700/- + TAX
17" CRT LG 700E @ Rs.	4300/- + TAX
2.1 Spk @ Rs.	1000/- + TAX

TAX @ 4% VAT	Rs. 630/-
*Total	Rs. 16380/-* incl TAX

Try and find AMD X2 3600+ range processors  which would be around Rs. 2400.. you may also otp for any Basic speakers around Rs. 250/-  also any local made keyboard mouse would do too .. for cabinet any Large well ventilated Local made would do.. usually those would come with either 400 or 450 watts  SPMS...

these may make the price come down ...


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 26, 2007)

prunthaban said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a pc this weekend (alreasy posted config in this thread earlier) and I am in a big dilemma which one to choose, either P5N-E SLI or XFX 650i Ultra?


have u bought the system?? which mobo?
me too planning to buy new system but stuck with motherboards to choose...looks like p5ne sli is better performer & well built than xfx ,but 2k more and also onboard audio of xfx is better than asus p5n-e
 due to recent problems with new batch xfx mobo i will have to go for p5ne sli even though i wont be using dual vga


can anyone suggest a p965 based mobo under 7k?or any other?


----------



## cyberzook (Oct 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> if thinking Intel Config then,
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ Rs. 7900/- + TAX
> ASUS P5K-V / VM @ Rs. 7800/- + TAX
> ...


 
With reference to above he is increasing his budget to 42k.
I think we can accomodate viewsonic vg1930wm and a graphics card in this budget, with the XFX 650i ultra mb. 
Although 8800 seems great, Wouldn't going for a 8600 GT right now be affordable as well as sufficing to most needs. 
As you have both these cards(mentioned in the 1932 review), could you
give a first hand comparison of the two (performance/price).

Thanks


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks Choto Cheeta
will post what i purchase later.


----------



## Shayon (Oct 26, 2007)

*A PC Configuration needed - Budget upto 16k*

Hi,

Could you provide me with a PC configuration according to the prices in Bangalore or Mumbai? Although a budget of 16k is fine, I'd really prefer itto be below 15K.

The components that I need to buy are listed below:

Processor
Motherboard
Cabinet & SMPS
RAM Module
Hard Disk  (Not under 160GB, 7200rpm)
DVD Writer  (Preferably Dual Layer)
Graphics Card  (Optional but definitely preferable)

Thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: A PC Configuration needed - Budget upto 16k*

Hello,

May be you have missed this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66140


thnx


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 26, 2007)

How is Intel DP35DP motherboard? is it avilable in india?wt abt the performance

*reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/intel-desktop-board-dp35dp/4507-3049_7-32467476.html?tag=nav

And also is Asus P5B avilable in india?
*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&model=1178&modelmenu=1


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 26, 2007)

@cyberboy_kerala

P5B sereise is been replaced by the P5K ones !!! however yes P5B is availabe  but not sure about the price 8 months back it used to be Rs. 8500/- + TAX 

one personal question ... if u dont mind offcourse... why would u want P5B ?? when u have P5K in market !!!

No X38 board in Kolkata atleast !!! may be Delhi and Mumbai folks are lucky to have such  but not in Kolkata atleast


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> one personal question ... if u dont mind offcourse... why would u want P5B ?? when u have P5K in market !!!


is p5k available here ,wts the price..is it good to pair with core 2 duo 6750?

intel  DP35DP vs  asus P5K  vs P5N-E Sli which one is better  performer


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not sure about Intel X38 original one !!! but as what I read No Floppy support, DDR3 only, No OverClocking support 

P5K is a costly board would go around Rs. 10k where as P5N-E SLi is Rs. 7.2k.. whats the ur need by the way ??

@All

Guys  BIOSTAR TF7150U-M7  is here  and listed it *www.abacusperipherals.com/contactus.htm any one can give us a price tag of the board ???

Forgot to Post, Biostar TF7150U-M7 is one Nvidia 7150 onboard grfx based board... HDMI support  good option for cheap but better preformance in terms of Money  and cheap systems 

only nagative is it doesnt seem to support OC, though I am yet to read any physical tested review or test the board physically  as the manual doesnt show any option for OC


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I am not sure about Intel X38 original one !!! but as what I read No Floppy support, DDR3 only, No OverClocking support


confused, is this to me or..........


> P5K is a costly board would go around Rs. 10k where as P5N-E SLi is Rs. 7.2k.. whats the ur need by the way ??


Multimedia application and casual gaming,p5k is costly so wt about p5b(i wont be using sli but p5ne sli is only 7.2k)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^

Think for XFX 650i too  as even P5b is available at ur place will cost same or more than P5N-E SLi !!!



			
				cyberzook said:
			
		

> With reference to above he is increasing his budget to 42k.
> I think we can accomodate viewsonic vg1930wm and a graphics card in this budget, with the XFX 650i ultra mb.
> Although 8800 seems great, Wouldn't going for a 8600 GT right now be affordable as well as sufficing to most needs.
> As you have both these cards(mentioned in the 1932 review), could you
> ...



even u go up to 42k u can only fit in the Display, as if you ask me as a proffesional Gamer like a person who spends his most of the off time or a person who is adtictaed or who means sereious gaming, this is how u would rank it ..

8400 GS >> Nvidia 7150 >> Intel G33 (x3100) >>  Nvidia 6150 >> AMD 690G = *No Gaming*
8600 GT GDD3 Fatality >> 8600 GT GDDR3 256 MB = All games with mid or low settings...
8800 GTS 320 MB = Most of the games at high settings full resolutions, how ever DX 10 base games wont go full resilution if all settings are turned on...
8800 GTS 640 >> 8800 ulta 768 MB >> SLI = now we are talking pro gaming with full settings on largest of Displays 

now as one casual week end gamer like  aperson who would just play game one or 2 hours max a day just for a change 

8400 GS >> Nvidia 7150 >> Intel G33 (x3100) >>  Nvidia 6150 >> AMD 690G  = Low gaming with weekend fun  grfx will suck but all games will run (8400 GS only) with low settinsg 
8600 GT GDD3 Fatality >> 8600 GT GDDR3 256 MB = the 8600 GT GDDR3 256MB which is now i think droped to or bellow Rs. 6k  would be Bext or rather Idle for weekend gamer 
8800 GTS 640 >> 8800 ulta 768 MB >> SLI = waste of money 

Now what type of gamer are u ?? Dont be shy to disclose if u play heavy gaming as buying a computer is one investment  u dont want it to go wrong


----------



## divyeshashiya (Oct 27, 2007)

I plan to assemble a pc for watching hd movies(720p,1080p from hdbits).So I want my config to be something like this-
Processor- Core 2 Duo E6750/E6850  Not sure which one to go with.Will gaming performance be affected?I will be gaming only sometimes.
Motherboard- ASUS P5K-VM/BIOSTAR TF7150U-M7(Whats its price?)
I would love an HDMI out but is it available in India(Biostar motherboard)?Where did you see it?
RAM- 2 GB KINGSTON 800 Mhz
Graphics card- Now this is where the problem arises,should I go with 8600 GT OR 8600GTS (tell me the manufacturer name too).
Monitor-An LCD 19" monitor which you recommend for 12000 rupees.I am really a noob at these.Please gimme a fast response time one.

Please reply at your earliest as I want to order it today.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

guys for time being i have to use nvidia 6200 tc with my upcoming system.. is it ok.. or should i run without it ..
i may probably uise Vista..

wht say..

and my config including web cam has come to 18k... i still wondering ...
will post exact detail with pricew if possible soon...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 27, 2007)

i just saw deltapage... sadly no drops in price... everything is the same as it was 2-3 months back.. 

when to expect price drops ??

whats the cost of a 19 inch good quality LCD now ??
also what about intel new processors and amd's new ones...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

> whats the cost of a 19 inch good quality LCD now ??



People have difference in opinion as what is good... personally I would say try View Sonic VG1930wm though keeping in mind all VX1932wm sold found to be defective 

I own one vg1930wm and pretty much happy with it, however i also bought the vx1932 which really sucks 

VG1930wm is Rs. 9500/- in Kolkata....

also consider Dell 22" wide scren option liested as Rs. 13900/- + TAX 



> guys for time being i have to use nvidia 6200 tc with my upcoming system.. is it ok.. or should i run without it ..
> i may probably uise Vista..



Whats ur Mobo ??


----------



## shyamno (Oct 27, 2007)

Which would be better to go for ...1)INtel G965RY  or  2)Intel G33 based mobo ..

in terms of future upgradation,onboard graphics,performance etc..????

Also suggest me a good Intel G33 based mobo ?? Should I wait for G35 based mobo ?? 

Also there is a news circulating that intel have dropped the plan to launch G35 chipset and interested to lauch G45 instead ???

can anyone clarify the news and what are the expected lauch time for either chipset ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

I would say a complete No to any Intel board apart from 975 un-locked BIOS version boards...



anyway as for the question Intel G33 (GMA x3100) ex DG33BU is better than DG965RY (GMA x3000)


----------



## shyamno (Oct 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I would say a complete No to any Intel board apart from 975 un-locked BIOS version boards...
> 
> 
> 
> anyway as for the question Intel G33 (GMA x3100) ex DG33BU is better than DG965RY (GMA x3000)



Can u give some links to such intel boards and what is their price range ??

Also I want to know on what basis u are saying No to INTEL except those 975 one ?? (Just wana know)

Are u saying to intel or intel chipset ?? little bit confused...So which one to go for...??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

i am saying no to Intel original Boards, some reasons are when you run same hardware with a ASUS board and a intel most of the time its is seen that ASUS / MSI / XFX usually out perfome the Intel counter parts.. and also bandwidth ratio is poor with same hardware when ran at ASUS or MSI or XFX boards...

now one of the main reason till P4 it was logical to go with Intel and under any day P4 / PD didnt allow the OverClocking abilities where as with Core 2 Duo it seems every Procesors are so OC frndly that its a waste of processing power if one doesnt OC 

but that doesnt mean u must OC with Intel C2Ds 



> Can u give some links to such intel boards and what is their price range ??



The full Desktop motherboard range


----------



## Pathik (Oct 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I would say a complete No to any Intel board apart from 975 un-locked BIOS version boards...
> 
> 
> 
> anyway as for the question Intel G33 (GMA x3100) ex DG33BU is better than DG965RY (GMA x3000)


x3100 is better than x3000 is normal graphic applications... but for gaming x3000 is better cos it supports sm3.0 whereas x3100 supports only sm2.0


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

chota ..its been so loong.. nice to u ...
ok i think my mobo will be asus... p5b v..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> People have difference in opinion as what is good... personally I would say try View Sonic VG1930wm though keeping in mind all VX1932wm sold found to be defective
> 
> I own one vg1930wm and pretty much happy with it, however i also bought the vx1932 which really sucks
> 
> ...


thanks cheetha !
looks like no new good LCDs in 10-11k range..apart from 1930 then
obvioulsy 14k is costly.. and 22 inch for what ??

for browsing internet and foruming and music 19 inch itself is very big right ?

or bigger is always better kya ?? for any purpose or use ??


----------



## Pathik (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ just for movies... and if u really need a really big workspace..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

off toipic...: 

chota i tried to PM u .. but it seems its full./..

so posting it here (nothing personal )


> nice to see u back..
> 
> one request man..
> 
> ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

@naveen_reloaded

if its would be then make sure it would be P5K-VM or P5K-V  as it is replacing P5B-V / VM boards...

but with both case dont use 6200  just for example, Vista would get index rating 3.1 / 3.0 with G33 / G965 (GMA x3100 or x3000) how ever with 6200 it would be around 2.2 / 2.3, just enough to run Aero 

with a 6200 LE this is the result of one of our P4 630 based system 

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/7676/37229329cb8.jpg

and cant find any saved screenshot in my personal PC which i have taken early from any of our x3000 or x3100 based boards  but both case Vista rates grfx as 3.1 or 3.3 for g33 or g965 

P.S.

@naveen_reloaded

thnx for the comment  yes will have to update the 1st page  not getting time right now but will update as soon as possible for me 

@akshay

Dell E228WFP is what I am talking about  *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ thnks man..

ok how much will my 6200 will go for if  i sell ???

thnks for the screenshot//

ya find some time and update..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

> ok how much will my 6200 will go for if i sell ???



Why u want to buy a Onboard based Mobo when u have a grfx card ?? yes i mean it, 2.0 / 2.2 Index rating with 6200 will allow Areo without any problem but yes will be hard in gaming...

buy XFX 650i if u are planing for P5B-VM  then XFX 650i with 6200 i would say as u already have the 6200


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

no man .. actually they are assembling the system and about to get the system at anytime now...
my friend has agreed to give his 8600 gt 512 for 5500Rs.. so cool huh ...

so until then i thought of using the free ggfx card.. thats why ..

guys...
P5GC-MX vs P5B-V.... which one is goood..

my vendor bought the former... tom i have  a chance to change ...

wht say??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

huh ??

*P5GC-MX* G945 base board lot cheaper than *P5B-V* which is G965 based board, and at no point never consider that P5GC-MX  so change right away


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

man the vendor which i got is a friend of mine ..
i asked for p5b ...
but he got me this ..

here is my config intel core 2 duo 4500 2.2ghz
1gb x 2 ram ddr2 transcend
320 gb hdd sata... but cant say whether it is 2 or 1..
coz i haven pluged in the system...
tom i will do it ..
its fresh .. no os ... nothing..
asus p5gc mx 1333 oc..something something ...
atx cab .. (nice one actually  )
ups 600va
creative speakers a30
ztech web cam..

all comes to 20k/-

wht shall i do ???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

say no to the full config 

AMD 4800 with M2N based (nvidia 6150) will performe far better than this 20k config


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

why do u say so.. please man.. i am stuck..

why is it ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ask for individual prices man and then post.Don't go for full system as your 'friend' is proposing.

processor---ok
Ram---------ok
hard disk---get sata2 man it works 5-10% faster than sata1
motherboard---no idea
ups------will do
cabinet---buy a large atx cabinet....should be large and future upgradable.


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 27, 2007)

wts the price of P5B-V??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

@Ravi

Compare the Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 + *ASUS P5GC-MX* and AMD 4800 + ASUS M2NPV-VM

Now tell us, which u think is better ?? 

at any given day i would go for the AMD Config


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ here is the price list ..

proicy - 5240
ram - 3028
hdd - 3798
mobo - 2836
atx cab - 1536 yes its really large...
ups - 1586
speakers - 384
web cam - 817
]
total 19230 + tax = pefectly 20 k

the thing is when u guys told me the config i didnt consider of the other thing say ups , webcam , speakers, cabinet ( nice one this is , i thought of going thru some simple cabinet)

so i dont know wht to do ..

now the problem is with the price i got all .. i wanted .. off course with some effect over performance.. but mainly this for download and occaasional game.. more over i am going to get 8600 gt from my friend ..

wht shall i do ??
 adding another 5k for mobo will affect my gfx card buying..

wht shall i do guys ..??
shall istick or is there another mobo similar in price but with better performance..
and also will i loose tooo much of performance..??
help me/./


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2007)

@choto cheeta:I agree with you but I think naveen wants intel based solution as he mentioned in on of his earlier post if I am not mistaken.He wants a c2d system.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 28, 2007)

help me guys

guys mine is p5gc mx 1333
since nowe only i checked... original p5gc mx (not the 1333 version) doesnt supp 667 ram and has fsb of 800mhz..

but this 1333 version is totally diff....

ok shall i ask my vendor to replace the mobo with xfx 650 ultra???

oUpdate:

i think i cant do anything ... leave it .. he some how impressed my parents..
leave it ..

now can i use nvidia 6200 tc pci-e for this mobo??

or still shall i leave it alone....


----------



## tym_s_precs (Oct 28, 2007)

hi guys 
please gelp me out assembling a new pc for me.
m a programming student and want assemble some thing that lasts three years at least  .would be using the pc for multimedia and graphics proramming too.

help me decide the cpu,mobo and the graphics card.I can drop the card as i am not a gamer,dont have  time for it.

plus should I go for an amd system?it suits my budget,but the processors are out of date now.c2d systems are too costly,and I dont know what to go for.please help

price quotes are welcome....and please sugesst mobo for the processor too.
I have decided on the rest of the components.ram would be 2 gb kingston ddr2 667.

thanks in advance

hi guys 
please gelp me out assembling a new pc for me.
m a programming student and want assemble some thing that lasts three years at least  .would be using the pc for multimedia and graphics proramming too.

help me decide the cpu,mobo and the graphics card.I can drop the card as i am not a gamer,dont have  time for it.

plus should I go for an amd system?it suits my budget(rs 12000 only  for all three or two components- as the case may be),but the processors are out of date now.c2d systems are too costly,and I dont know what to go for.please help

price quotes are welcome....and please sugesst mobo for the processor too.
I have decided on the rest of the components.ram would be 2 gb kingston ddr2 667.

thanks in advance


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 29, 2007)

is  Asus P5B-E available india ? wts the price

is P5B vanilla =  P5B????????

wt abt price of  MSI P6N Diamond ? or any other 650i based mobo available for core2duo other than xfx & evga


----------



## fragrant (Oct 29, 2007)

hey guys need to assemble a c2d system w/o gpu(will add gpu later), 
the basic config is like this:

c2d e6600
some m0b0 nvidia chipset based preferably
single module of 2GB ddr2 @ 800 MHz (will add another 2 GB stick later)
250 GB sata2 hdd
cabinet+smps
mouse+kb(all non-wireless)
5.1 speakers
22'' or 24'' flat panel display (prolly from viewsonic)

budget ~30k
buying from calcutta

now can someone suggest the brands good enough within the budget, w/o sacrificing on the display?
it should be extensible enough, as I plan to add gpu,hdd and plenty of ram later.
and can I add more than 4 GB ram? If any m0b0 supports 8 GB ram please mention that. waiting for quick reply.

thanks


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2007)

@tym_s_precs
Get a xfx 650i ultra -5k
a xfx 8600 gt -6k
and a pentium dual core e2160 -2.6k
thats wat i wd get if i were u..

@fragrant 
do u want a gpu now or no???
get a 
e6750 - 7.5k
xfx 650i ultra -5k 
or a asus p5b v if u want onboard gfx.
2*1gb ddr2 800mhz ram -3k
Cabby + 500w smps -1.5k
250 gb sata 2 16mb buffer 2.6k

@choto are g35 or x38 chipset boards available in india yet...
jaldi bol..


----------



## fragrant (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks pathiks
I will add a gpu next month when I get next pay.
any idea about the display?
cabby+smps and hdd and memory of which brand?

uhh... another thing  can I buy a single schtick of 2 gb ddr2 ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

^^dude you cannot fit any decent 22' or 24' display in your budget.You can get a good 19' display at around 10-11k......then the prices start to rise exorbitantly with increase in size.Stick to 19'.

x650i as suggested by pathiks doesn't have onboard graphics so if you plan to add graphic card later then buy mobo with onboard graphics now.OR Wait one more month.

hdd-->get seagata or western digital

yes you can buy a single stick of 2gb ddr2 but they are very costly in india better stick to 2x1gb and later upgrade to 4x1gb........more than 4gb is not supported by any operating system.


----------



## tym_s_precs (Oct 29, 2007)

@pathiks ... hey thanks,but putting an e2160 on a 650i is an overkill,lplease sugesst some onboard graphics solution,as my budget is rs 13000 only ....

idea is to get a cpu which can b with me for 3 years,either at stock,or overclocked.this cpu is far too slow dont you think?should I go for e4400?or some amd?
things are cheaper there... any sugesstions....

@The_Devil_Himself... m going for 2x 1 gb modules,I think you are right abt the x650i,but what to choose given my paltry budget .... 

and besides what is the benefit of waititng a month?are the prices going to fall drastically?Ihave been holding for a month already...prices have not gone down,except ram.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

^^It was for fragrant not for you.
And dude 12k is a decent budget.I suggest you get e4400(~5k) + p5b-VM(~7k).It has onboard graphics.
Better wait for choto cheeta's comment.He will suggest according to your secific need.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2007)

@tym_s_precs thats y u r getting the xfx 650i ultra... for ocing the e2160.. the e2160 can easily do around 2.4 -2.6ghz on stock cooling..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 29, 2007)

> @choto are g35 or x38 chipset boards available in india yet...
> jaldi bol..



sorry for late reply... cant say about full India but at least here at Kolkata no news 

@tym_s_precs

Rs. 13000/- including all, ?? like u need Monotor and UPS with a full PC ?? or just looking for the CPU or rather the Dubba  Procy + Mobo + stuff ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

tym_s_precs said:
			
		

> help me decide the cpu,mobo and the graphics card.I can drop the card as i am not a gamer,dont have time for it.


@choto cheeta:
12-13k for only processor+mobo+graphic card(can leave graphic card if mobo has decent onboard graphics).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

@Ravi

thnx for the notification, I suppose tht incudles RAM also isnt it ?? I mean the full CPU apart from any GRFX Card ?? or just *Procy + Mobo* ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 30, 2007)

^^he has decided everything else except procy+mobo.he said he has decided on 2gb ddr2 Kingston RAM.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

DDR2 Platform Budgt Rs. 13000/- !!!

I would vote for E4400 + *BIOSTAR TF7150U-M7* as it should come under Rs. 13k !!! I am not sure about the price of the BIOSTAR board but as they are know to sell chip product, chanses are you may fit in the E6550 also in place of E4400


----------



## Pathik (Oct 30, 2007)

I think he can get a e6750 also with the tf7150 in 13-14k..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> I think he can get a e6750 also with the tf7150 in 13-14k..



Hows its OC capabities ??


----------



## spitfire (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: A PC Configuration needed - Budget upto 16k*

Processor : AMD X2 4000+ @ 2.8K
Motherboard Asus M2N SE @ 2.8K
Cabinet & SMPS Iball i648 + 400 WATTS bundled SMPS.1.3K
RAM Module 1GB DDR2 Kingston 1.4k
Hard Disk  (Not under 160GB, 7200rpm) 200GB HDD @ 2.5K
DVD Writer  (Preferably Dual Layer) Sony/LiteOn @ 1.3k
Graphics Card  (Optional but definitely preferable) 8500GT/Ati 2400 pro HD 3-5K

Apprx 14-16k


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: A PC Configuration needed - Budget upto 16k*

Why has the thread renamed and sticky removed?


----------



## upendra_gp (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: A PC Configuration needed - Budget upto 16k*



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Why has the thread renamed and sticky removed?


I was about to ask the same question!

Hey people what should I opt in for C2D E6550/E6600 or AMD 6000+?


----------



## shantanu (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: A PC Configuration needed - Budget upto 16k*

i guess someone merged the thread in a wrong way.. ! gettign it right


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^

And I thought some on deleted it 



			
				upendra_gp said:
			
		

> Hey people what should I opt in for C2D E6550/E6600 or AMD 6000+?



Totally depends on all other aspect  ur needs, budget and stuff  so in one word u say like that 

so please state ur full budget and needs, more important what would the use for the PC ??


----------



## shantanu (Oct 30, 2007)

back to normal


----------



## upendra_gp (Oct 30, 2007)

my budget is 25k!
i am going for a DG965RY if intel
2GB 667 Mhz
160GB WD HD
Creative  Speakers
etc.
I also wanted to know if i can insert a good DX 10 card to play CRYSIS like game.
i will use for x264 encoding , gaming,watching movies etc.
need just cpu upgrade btw!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks and nice to see it back.
I thought chota made the change but nothing was there in the first page.anyway nice to see it back.
Yes chota my system config is fixed now.i cant change it.so i have to cope up with it.any how the vista index is awesome.above 5 except my gfx card which is 2.3.
Other than that it rocks.but few months here mo i will build another system for my home.that time this mistake wont happen.
Waiting for it.
Ran roller coaster tycoon 3 and it worked nice.yet to try heavy games and waiting to get 8600 from my friend.

Anyway thanks chota.without yöü and devil and others i wouldn  have known all these stuffs .continue your work mate.

Off topic.
Why have yöü written sad under your pic? And also found that every effort into drain...something like that in signature?


----------



## tym_s_precs (Oct 30, 2007)

@chotu cheeta.... dude my budget of 12000-13000 is for cpu gfx and mobo only.here goes the rest of the config.
ram 2x1gb transcend
hdd 250 gb wd cavaier(or whatever it is called)...
lite on dvd writer.(20x,dealer told its lite scribe,but i dont think it matters)
zebronics lava case with psu...
logithech combo
cannon mp 160 printer
600 va ups(Idont know which brand,dealer told he wd give one year waranty)
headphone from intex(full ear type)
sync master 798mb plus crt

everything for rs 19000@my local dealer 

now the combos at the dealer were spooky so decided to hit the forum and then decide what to buy  
asus 8600 gt was retailing at 7000,c2d e 4500 for 5200,dg33bu intel for 5750...
I thought these are steep prices to pay,
he peddled  x2 4000+ cpu and a gigabyte 6100 based mobo for 6000  
which i thought was decent buy but didnt fit my performance requirements.besides he didnt had a stock of other haigh end amd cpus,so I have to go to nehru place someday...
the guy told me not to go for any other brand other than asus or gigabyte as warranty and services of these cos are good.

now at 13000,my requirements are to run 
maya,photoshop,vb.net programming,java prog,oracle 8i,and other software related to my course and some gaming and multimedia wont hurt
...I prefer fps games(usually play demos,thats it),and rally \ car racing games...

so now you have complete details,please suggest me something decent.Idont want to open the "dabba" for next three years...

buy the way,if I can find someone selling his 8600 gt then I might consider getting xfx 650i and c2d 6550... but it depends...
wht you think guys?


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 30, 2007)

^hmmmm... AMD 4000+ NVIDIA 6100 based mobo for 6k is nt resonable .....

i bought 3600+ with Gigabyte (same chipset) for 5k 3 months ago (From SMC Nehru place)....if u r going to NP .. then check out the rates for ur full config at SMC and Computer Empire. And for 13k u shld look for 4000+/4400+ with 8600 GT and Nvidia 6150/AMD 690 G based moboards. Dnt even think bout 6100 chipset coz it only has 2 ramslots which will hinder ur future MEMORY upgrades.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

> Off topic.
> Why have yöü written sad under your pic? And also found that every effort into drain...something like that in signature?



The thread was no where to be found  so was in sad mood thought it was deleted 



> Thanks and nice to see it back.
> I thought chota made the change but nothing was there in the first page.anyway nice to see it back.



it takes time to make a new compilation !!! so please wait as I am getting all prices right


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 31, 2007)

tym_s_precs said:
			
		

> now at 13000,my requirements are to run
> maya,photoshop,vb.net programming,java prog,oracle 8i,and other software related to my course and some gaming and multimedia wont hurt
> ...I prefer fps games(usually play demos,thats it),and rally \ car racing games...



AMD X2 4400+  3.7k
Asus M2N SE  2.8k
xfx 8600gt  7.2k

total 13.7k

if u r going for xfx 650i ultra+core2duo 6550 then u shud put at least the new 8800gt with it to match the core 2 duo's  performance, 8600gt will bottleneck core 2 duo in graphic intensive applications....so waste of money.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello Friends
Please Help Once More in Hardware Issue
My Friend needs a PC for Home Use
but 
The Criteria is -
- a Good PC with 17" LCD Monitor under 22-23K
(17" LCD Monitor is Compulsory)

also If intel dosent fit under 23K than Please suggest something in AMD 

and 
If Intel is Only Good 
Than tell me how much Budget he needs to increase 

Please help me in this Issue


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 31, 2007)

as per our Yahoo Chat  here it is,

View Sonic vg1930wm @ Rs.	9500/- + TAX
AMD X2 4000+ @ Rs.		3000/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2 @ Rs.		2450/- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 800 MHz @ Rs.		1400/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on @ Rs.		1300/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II @ Rs.		2000/- + TAX
Any Cabinet with default 450 watts PSU @ Rs.		1250/- + TAX
Microsoft 700 Desktop Combo @ Rs.		650/- + TAX
A 2.1 Creative Speaker @ Rs.		1000/- + TAX


TAX @ 4% VAT Rs.	902/-
*Total Rs.	23452/-*

problem with intel is not processor, as E2140 can mtch the lower range X2 with little OC it can match the low-mid range X2  but there is no Good onboard grfx board in chip for E2140 

So, try and get AMD X2 3600+ which is Rs. 2400/-


----------



## satyamy (Oct 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> as per our Yahoo Chat  here it is,
> ..........................
> So, try and get AMD X2 3600+ which is Rs. 2400/-


 
Once Again Thanks Very Very Much for Such a Owesum Config


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 31, 2007)

Guys e4400 -2 ghz and e4500 -2.2ghz are of same price so please do suggest the later in any config.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 31, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Guys e4400 -2 ghz and e4500 -2.2ghz are of same price so please do suggest the later in any config.



Well Considering the same price.....E4500 is a much better deal!


----------



## tym_s_precs (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks guys,tomorrw i would be going to np,to have my pc .great going,keep it up.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

@All

Guys check up the 1st page I have updated few categories !!!! few are still under process leave any views if u would like to see any change on any updated stuff !!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
can u plz suggest an ultra low end PC. Its urgent. One of y friend needs it for data entry purpose.
What im lookin for is:
Sempron 3000+, via chipset mobo, 256DDR2, 80GB HDD.

It shud be under 5.5k
The things needed are proccy, mobo, mem, HD, K/B, Mouse only.

He has arranged a second hand monitor, and a cabby.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

@aravind_n20

AMD Sempron 3200 + (AM2)	@ Rs.	1250	/- + TAX
BIOSTAR / MSI VIA Board	@ Rs.	1650	/- + TAX
256 MB DDR-II 533 MHz	@ Rs.	500	/- + TAX
80 GB SATA	@ Rs.	1600	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	200	/-

*Total		5200	/-*

I forgot the exact board model but its there at Rs. 3000/- for the processors  + the Board as combo Pack


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
is sempron 3000+ available? And is there any mobo now with builtin proccy as the ones once released by mercury with noboard via nemia or c3 proccy.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

sempron 3200 is here at olkat widelly available , and yes they builtin proccy system was released and trust me, it sucks  they gave us few models to test at our cafe  I rejected within 2 hours


----------



## satyamy (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Very Very Much
Thanks a Ton for Updates

I was waiting for this


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

@satyamy
AMD X2 4000+ is for around 2.6k now. I just assembled a system this week with dat.

and thnx choto for da help. I really feel ashamed to ask da prices more deeply to the dealer of such low end mobos such as with onboard proccys.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

^^

Thnx for the update  usualy the profit margine for the vendors are same  so see he may offer a certain product cheaper but will charge more on another part 

anyway please tell me in a full config how much is the difference of price at ur place (where do u live ?) and which I have writen ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

I m in Kerala, Kottayam.
The prices dat i know the latest are:
X2 4000+ 2.6k
X2 4200+ 2.9k
M2N MX SE : 2.8k
K9A GM2 : 2.5k
K9N GM2: 2.55k
transcent 512 DDR2 667 0.7k
transcent 1G DDR2 667 1.25k
160GB HDD sata2 WD: 1.95k
160GB HDD sata2 SG: 2.05k
80Gb sata2 SG: 1.55k
15" HCL CRT: 3.2k
Logitech MX 518: 1.3k
Creative SBS 370: 1.05k
AL 121i: 1k
17" VS CRT: 4.1k etc...will post more after i order those things


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^

thnx for the updates !!!



> will post more after i order those things[/qoute]
> 
> That would be great
> 
> thnx again


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 2, 2007)

i mean that sempron 3000+ and stuffs


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> i mean that sempron 3000+ and stuffs





anyway try and ask few other prices when u buy  that would help the users a lot


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 2, 2007)

*transcend 1 gig ram @ 900???*

In bangalore, my friend bought transcend 1 GB DDR2 RAM with lifetime warrenty at Rs. 900 including taxes


----------



## Pathik (Nov 2, 2007)

@aravind and choto is the msi k9ngm3 available anywhere in ur area?? rate??
and how is this integrated solution??? 
*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D201GLY/index.htm


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2007)

Can any one please update me on the latest prices of E6750 and XFX 650i


----------



## janitha (Nov 3, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Can any one please update me on the latest prices of E6750 and XFX 650i



But there seems to be many people facing problems with XFX 650i.


----------



## cyberzook (Nov 3, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Can any one please update me on the latest prices of E6750 and XFX 650i


 
6750 - 7850
650i - 4800
last saturday prices kolkata


----------



## tym_s_precs (Nov 3, 2007)

@choto

dude amd is going to launch its quad core phenom processors this month,so if somone bys an am2 based sys today,woudnt he b stuck with it?I know that the prosrs are going to be backward compatible,but you buy a sports car to run it at full throttle,right? 

there are socket am2+ mobos already in the market with biostar and asus,why dont you suggest them? 

and besides and is not 2 years behind,they are more than 2 years behind intel...why? look et the names of the archtecture itself...from k8 they jumped straight to k10 now...intel has been giving amd a hard time,and I dont see value in choosing an amd based sys at this point of time.grab a oc mobo and 2140,you can out do all amd anyday for six months.....

and regarding tft panels.... acer is a cheao altrnativ to  view sonic....you get a 17" wide acer diaplay at 7500,which I think is a better buy than 17" 4x3 viewsonic. 

but any way you have done an excellant job by putting in place the first post in this thred,now just keep it updated 

one more thing... for latest prices you can also log on to *priceguru.in

regards,
tym_s_precs


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 3, 2007)

@pathiks

MSI K9AGM3 is Rs. 3500 quoted over telephone  so available but not sure of the prices....

Intel D201 are SiS based option, as for office use it was fine with Intel Pentium HT the 6x1 processors and Intel Pentium D... how ever as u know without OC, not good when u consider E2140 and C2Ds 

@tym_s_precs



> there are socket am2+ mobos already in the market with biostar and asus,why dont you suggest them?



Socket AM2+ is a mid migration from Socket AM2 to Socket AM3 and is fully compatible with Socket AM2, so processors designed for Socket AM2 will work on Socket AM2+ motherboards and vice versa.



> and besides and is not 2 years behind,they are more than 2 years behind intel...why? look et the names of the archtecture itself...from k8 they jumped straight to k10 now...intel has been giving amd a hard time,and I dont see value in choosing an amd based sys at this point of time.grab a oc mobo and 2140,you can out do all amd anyday for six months.....



Not all would like to OC... but then again we have our personal opinion  so its neither up to me or u to actually force some one to buy some thing...

Point noted, I would try to provide a Intel based counter part for certain category...

now problem is, under Intel E2140 is certainly a great processor, how ever te board or rather the cheapest board that comes to the mind is XFX 650i + XFX 8400 GS, now same performance can b obtained from X2 4000 + M2NPV-VM or M2A VM / MSI K9AGM3

mind you in case of AMD 4000, that too is a hell of a OverClocker so performance jump can be expected from that one too...

I would request, stick around, and please provide your views with a full config a prices, when some one would request a certain budget system !!!



> and regarding tft panels.... acer is a cheao altrnativ to view sonic....you get a 17" wide acer diaplay at 7500,which I think is a better buy than 17" 4x3 viewsonic.



Detailed information would be really helpfull, please provide some with price and source of the price too 



> but any way you have done an excellant job by putting in place the first post in this thred,now just keep it updated



Thnx or the comment !!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2007)

@ chota..

first of all u did a splendid job in the first post..

now it lokks neat and tidy ...

very well done ..

u are the "ONE" (perfect avatar to denote u ) 

please do update it regularly ...
and also please do put up a big title at the start of the first post denoting when itwas updated...

anyway well done


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 3, 2007)

*DVD Writer Query*

Which DVD writer manufacturers provide DVD RW with the SATA interface, apart from ASUS? Are Sony and Liteon DVD RW drives available with SATA interface?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 3, 2007)

@blackpearl
Here is a review of  Sony and Liteon SATA DVD Writer.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> But there seems to be many people facing problems with XFX 650i.



Thanks I will recheck about this mobo 



			
				cyberzook said:
			
		

> 6750 - 7850
> 650i - 4800
> last saturday prices kolkata



Thanks for the prices


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2007)

Naveen said:
			
		

> and also please do put up a big title at the start of the first post denoting when itwas updated...



Done !!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

now its perfect ... thnks chota....


----------



## sonu1983 (Nov 4, 2007)

guys need litle help..upgradin comp..need prices and suggestions..
AMD 4800+
biostar A690G
160gb seagate sata
lite on dvd writer
2gb 667 trans ram
8600GT OC card.
now am confused with the cabinet..i need to buy a different PSU right..so wat do i go for..i have no idea..how much would a cabinet + PSU cost me..plz teme tat..i dont need an expensive PSU..so 400W would do ..thanks in advance..waitin for ur replies


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2007)

@sonu1983

Try and change from BIOSTAR A690G to MSI K9AGM2 (2450/-) or the new MSI K9AGM3...

There are just 200 Rs. differnce between a 800 MHz and 667 MHz 1 GB stick...

Cooler Master eXtreme 600 watts would cost you Rs. 3200/- + TAX
PowerSafe / ColorSit / Zebronics 500 Watts would be around Rs. 1500/- (more or less)
In Kolkata with a large local cabinet is Rs. 800 - 850/- a smaller compact one s 700-750/-... usually with a Large cabinet + 500 Wattts Zebronics / PowerSafe / ColorSit costs around Rs. 2000/- to 2200/-


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2007)

@Choto can you suggest me a VGA cooler(i'll buy two) that i can mount on each of my XFX 8600GT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 4, 2007)

MSI K9A GM2 has only two mem slots and the chipset heatsink is very small. Its a very cheap and thereby low quality mobo for budget conscious people who want 690G mobo.

And as chotto said, goin for 800Mhz mem makes more sense and ull get better performance in games.

@sonu1983
I wud suggest u to go for ASUS M2A VM. It has gud features and fairly decent price fo 3.2k. It has ample choice for overclocking too.
M2A VM HDMI costs more!
For better future proof for upgradibility and overclocking, ull need at least a 500W gud PSU.
A choice will be Zebronics 500W Platinum for 1.8k. Its gud nd stable enuf compared with other gud 500W PSU[but higher prices].


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 4, 2007)

Please ChotoCheeta suggest me a CPU upgrade(dubba upgrade). I have a budget of 20-25k.
I am going ro use it for mpeg 4 encoding ,watching HD movies ,Gaming etc. 
I want 
160 GB HDD
2 GB RAM


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2007)

@upendra_gp

Do you have any DVD RW from the older config of urs as if yes, you can fit this bellow config...

Intel C2D E6750	@ Rs.	7800	/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra	@ Rs.	4600	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 800 MHz	@ Rs.	2650	/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT GDDR3 256MB	@ Rs.	5500	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16mb Buffer	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
Large Welventilated Cabinet with ColorSit / PowerSafe / Zebronics 500 watts	@ Rs.	2200	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1014	/-

*Total		26364	/-*

Now please make your mind, if its a over all system system then yeah 8600 GT is one least product to get... it will allow decent gaming under that budget....

now if it has to be a full time gaming system then you have to think of AMD X2 range system with 8800 GT which is Rs. 14000/- !!!

now if u will primarilly enocde with softwae like adobe premire pro, u will need more ram, 2 GB wont be enough when doing full time Encoding and video editing !!!

@Harvik780

I dont have any huge idea of the GPU cooling section... for my need  I cut a whole in the caby  fit a 120mm external powered FAN  to do my job  but yeah, having said that, I have heard good things about, ThermalRight HR 03 / HR 03 Plus but then again I have dbout that it wont work with 8600 GT...

so, read here also,



> There are countless after-market VGA coolers available today and many of them fail to provide any improvements over the standard coolers, serving more purpose as decorations rather than real cooling solutions.



source

So may be ThermalRight V-1 Ultra would fit in to the 8600


----------



## bikdel (Nov 4, 2007)

hey guys can you help me for this??

i want the configuration for an INTEL budget gaming PC... with monitor...

in 30 k max.. any ideas?... will i be able to stick in a 8800 GT?

heres what i wont need : UPS, Keyboard, Mouse, Cabinet, PSU, Sound System, Xtra Sound Card

I will need a Will-Do Joypad with Force Feedback...



I have a cheapo 6200 tc with me and am ready to use for a month or two if GFX card prices are about to fall..

I wont go for AMD as availability is a question here... please do not enquire more on this..
it should be strictly Intel...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Dear Choto Cheeta.....is the 8800 GT is available for 14K or the price u have mentioned is with X2 processor?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 4, 2007)

@keith_j_snyder2

The Price of 8800 GT is around Rs. 14000/- + TAX in Kolkata... I have not yet bargained my self, its quoted over telephone !!!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Check whether any other brand apart from XFX is available and for lesser price and oh..i bet bargain won't be a kill!


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks ChotoCheeta!


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 5, 2007)

@Choto V1 ultra won't fit on an 8600GT.


----------



## dantool (Nov 5, 2007)

can i put ddr2 with preexisting ddr1?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 5, 2007)

dantool said:
			
		

> can i put ddr2 with preexisting ddr1?



NO... you cant !!!


----------



## dantool (Nov 5, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> NO... you cant !!!


oh...if i put would that stop working?
i've got 512 ddr and want to upgrade to 1 GB.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 5, 2007)

dantool said:
			
		

> oh...if i put would that stop working?
> i've got 512 ddr and want to upgrade to 1 GB.



you cant fit in a DDR2 RAM in a DDR1 slot...

DDR-I is a 184 pin slot where as DDR-II is 240 pin slot, so u cnt fit a DDR1 ram in DDR-II slot or vice versa...

even if you try  iether it will damage the motherboard or the RAM...

thnx...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 5, 2007)

dantool said:
			
		

> oh...if i put would that stop working?
> i've got 512 ddr and want to upgrade to 1 GB.


it wont even fit in.. unless u break it..



			
				bikdel said:
			
		

> hey guys can you help me for this??
> 
> i want the configuration for an INTEL budget gaming PC... with monitor...
> 
> ...


Maybe.. try to get the 8800gt for 13k.. then get a xfx 650i ultra + a e6750 for 12.4k..and get 2*1gb ddr2 800mhz ram for 2.4k and a 250gb sata2 for 2.6k.. 30.5k..


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 5, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> @blackpearl
> Here is a review of  Sony and Liteon SATA DVD Writer.



Thanks.


----------



## sonu1983 (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks @chota cheeta and @aravind..
hmm i think i will go for the asus motherboard..sounds beter..but does it have a beter sound output.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 5, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> it wont even fit in.. unless u break it..
> 
> 
> Maybe.. try to get the 8800gt for 13k.. then get a xfx 650i ultra + a e6750 for 12.4k..and get 2*1gb ddr2 800mhz ram for 2.4k and a 250gb sata2 for 2.6k.. 30.5k..



no monitor ryt?... i guess the mudget should increase to 40 K with monitor.....


ACTUALLY i was talking of BUDGET gaming PC in 30 k ... not all bells-and-whistles gaming PC..


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Nov 5, 2007)

I am planning on a pc upgrade.... 

*Current config*: Currently I have an pretty basic machine, more than 4 years old & passed through many excruciating tortures.......

P4 1.7GHz
Mercury mobo - KOB P4M266 NDFSMx
512(256x2) MB SDRAM
40GB Samsung HDD
SAMTRON 14" Monitor
DVDROM,CD-WRT,DVD-WRT etc


*Budget*: My ideal budget is around 12K, willing to go up to 16K - not really eager to go more than that but may need to......

*Usages*: Nowadays mainly for lots of surfing, downloading, little level of  mutimedia editing but lots of heavy IDE's running, occasional gaming - hopefully newer games etc....
*Expected really long uptimes & dusty environment.*


*Planning on upgrading Processor,MOBO,RAM & HDD, cabinet viz. SMPS*
Probably no separate Graphics card for budget constraints.

*Few points: *:
* I know currently intel core2duo is recommended than amd series but i don't think i can go for any decent core2duo processor with considerable performance at that budget - unless someone specifies otherwise (considering I don't a bottleneck with low grade mobo/ram)
from last months digit's comparison maybe asus m2a vm & amd athlon 64 x2 5600?

* For HDD I'm thinking about 250GB 7200 rpm seagate.

* For RAM I'm thinking about 2GB DDR2  800MHz


So should i upgrade now? I dont want to stress more on the old one as I'm afraid it might pass out any month , 
*Fellow digit members Please suggest me few configurations with approx prices, Please point out whats best for this situation than  what I'm planning on....*

Regards,

~It_is_Andrew~


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 5, 2007)

^^^ Homie....if it is budget PC then it gotta be none other than AMD....no point of buying INTEL low end pross. 

If u still wanna know something then check out the first page of this thread....which is updated every second!


----------



## dantool (Nov 6, 2007)

thanx choto cheetah


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 6, 2007)

@~It_is_Andrew~

Rs. 16k for the CPU

You can use these bellow parts from you previous config...



> SAMTRON 14" Monitor
> DVDROM,CD-WRT,DVD-WRT
> Old Cabinet



Aslo for that 40 GB, take a look at this

AMD X2 5000	@ Rs.	4900	/- + TAX
M2A-VM	@ Rs.	3200	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Transcend / Kingstone	@ Rs.	2450	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16mb buffer	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
ColorSit 450 Watts	@ Rs.	570	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	548.8	/-

*Total		Rs. 14268.8	/-*


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 6, 2007)

@choto
is it really true??!! 8800 GT for 14 K + tax?? thts a steal.
8800GTS was priced at 21K when launched in India.
now one can get 8800GTX performance in such a low  price.
plz can u give me the contact no./ address of ur dealer?
and also i wanna sell my previous card. ny shop info where i can get my card to be sold? and also how much shud i expect for the card (7900 GT)?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

Is it the 8800GT 256MB model which costs 14K.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Nov 6, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta

Thanks for the reply 

I will keep the old cpu as it is so I'll also have to buy a cabinet.

I still have a few confusion....... 
1)If I want to improve on the processor which is the best option for me from AMD X2 5000 to 5600 from value & performace pov. (5600 is the lowest one is that series with 2mb L2 cache i guess?)

2)The M2A VM is good or is there any other better option available for minimal increase of budget?

3) Whats the price of 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz these days?

4) Is colorsit good? I heard different opinions. I do attach lots of usb peripherals.
if i go for higher processor up to 5600 will the 450 watts be enough?
( As i never used the newer sata devices, whats with the issue of 'availability of sata cable in smps'?? )

 lots of silly questions maybe.........
Thanx again.....


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 6, 2007)

Choto u suggested me this config
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=651678&postcount=1018
For some reason there is change in the budget so I want you to fit it in 20k keeping 2GB RAM,160GB HDD .
I was thinking of getting an AMD 5000+(Black edition) or 6000+ board-proccy combo. What do you think of this? And I have old DVD-Writer.
And i will be ripping my entire dvd collection on a harddisk using x264.I will be doing DVD ripping in short with x264. And I will be playing games like Crysis etc.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Dear friend...for playing crisis....woooooffff!
Even 8800 GTS 320 MB is also crying.....and its just demo....haven't seen the full version but this will give an idea of almost 95% about what exactly the game will be!
U can easily run on lower settings but that will not be fun enough!
My suggestion is to get an 8800 GT to play crisis!


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 7, 2007)

u didnt reply to me choto .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2007)

hey cheetah i saw u hve mentioned m2a vm in mid range performer in just c.p.u part and m2apv vm in budget gaming 
does this mean m2a vm is some how better than m2apv vm


----------



## juggler (Nov 7, 2007)

Any motherboard with descent onboard graphics available for Intel platform in less tha 6000 Rs???


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Nov 7, 2007)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> I still have a few confusion.......
> 1)If I want to improve on the processor which is the best option for me from AMD X2 5000 to 5600 from value & performace pov. (5600 is the lowest one is that series with 2mb L2 cache i guess?)
> 
> 2)The M2A VM is good or is there any other better option available for minimal increase of budget?
> ...



come on people... please reply!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2007)

juggler said:
			
		

> Any motherboard with descent onboard graphics available for Intel platform in less tha 6000 Rs???


 Asus P5K Vm


----------



## shyamno (Nov 7, 2007)

Any board currently supporting PCI-Ex 2.0 for intel platform...???


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2007)

1. yup go for the 5600+
2. The m2a vm is a good vfm board
3. 2.8k..
4. No idea


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 7, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Any board currently supporting PCI-Ex 2.0 for intel platform...???



[SIZE=-1]Asus P5E X38[/SIZE]


----------



## shyamno (Nov 8, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> [SIZE=-1]Asus P5E X38[/SIZE]



Can u tell me the price...


----------



## BULLZI (Nov 8, 2007)

noone bothers to answer me .


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 8, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> noone bothers to answer me .


I would have reaaly loved to answer you but I really don't know buddy! At my place one can get 8600GT for 9k !


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Any board currently supporting PCI-Ex 2.0 for intel platform...???


*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=572


----------



## juggler (Nov 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Asus P5K Vm



its costing around 8500 Rs (


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2007)

then get the intel dg33bu .. but its not as good..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 8, 2007)

Check the first page of this thread!


----------



## lnkrishnan (Nov 9, 2007)

Folks,

I know this is probably a wrong forum to post my question for information, but hoping for some luck here...

I had assembled an AMD Athlon 3200+ based system 2 years back. At that time, I had bought the ASUS A7N8X VM/400 motherboard, and had gone in for a XFX GeForce 6600GT AGP based graphics card.

Recently, the motherboard stopped working when used in conjunction with the graphics card - the AGP slot stopped working properly; when I try connecting the AGP graphics card, the display does not come. The hardware technician said that the motherboard had gone bad and that a new motherboard needed to be bought.

So, I am on the lookout for an AGP based motherboard, which can take my AMD Athlon 3200+ processor, and preferably has SATA / SATA2 connectors so that I go in for SATA based hard-disks (that my HDDs also conked off is a different story).

Will anyone be able to advise me on what model motherboards I can go in for? Your help / suggestions are greatly appreciated...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

guys i wanted a 30k Intel Media PC.. please help out with 19 inch LCD


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 9, 2007)

juggler said:
			
		

> Any motherboard with descent onboard graphics available for Intel platform in less tha 6000 Rs???



Biostar 7050 for 3300rs....very good Graphics & a great VFM.....It also supports Penryn....but the only downside is it doesnt support *DUAL CHANNEL RAM*.....for 3.3k it is the best...



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> guys i wanted a 30k Intel Media PC.. please help out with 19 inch LCD



This is the beat possible config for a edia center PC

CPU         -E4500 2.2ghz                                                -04800
MB          -Biostar P35                                                   -04200
Graphics   -8400GS                                                       -02400 
HDD         -Seagate (250GB SATA)                                  -02600
RAM         -Kingston 1024 X 2 (667 Mhz)                          -01900
Moniter     -Viewsonic 1930                                            -09100
Cabinet     -Zebronics Bijili                                             -01500
KB & Mouse  -Any                                                         -00500
DVD        -Sony                                                           -01200
TV Tuner    -Pinnacle PC TV PCI                                      -02400
Speaker     -Altec Lansing 5.1                                         -03400
====================================================
Total                                                                          -34000
====================================================
A great HTPC...
U can overclock this baby to atleast 3GHZ.....



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> then get the intel dg33bu .. but its not as good..


Absolutely true....G965 uses a better graphics...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ thanks man.. but that's PC was for a computer newb my dad's friend's son

i will suggest the same.. with a better procy !! and save on cabinet and speakers
they also wanted table iin 30k. lets see


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ change the 8400 gs to a 8600gt.. ur friend ll thank u in the future..
save on the proccy if u want to.. get a e2140 and oc it..


----------



## janitha (Nov 9, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ change the 8400 gs to a 8600gt.. ur friend ll thank u in the future..
> save on the proccy if u want to.. get a e2140 and oc it..



Is it advisable to O/C a media centre PC? Noise?


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ change the 8400 gs to a 8600gt.. ur friend ll thank u in the future..
> save on the proccy if u want to.. get a e2140 and oc it..



As he is going to use it as Media PC i advised him to get 8400...for gaming it is not good...



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ thanks man.. but that's PC was for a computer newb my dad's friend's son
> 
> i will suggest the same.. with a better procy !! and save on cabinet and speakers
> they also wanted table iin 30k. lets see



CPU         -E6750 2.66ghz                                                -07800
MB          -Biostar 7050-03200
Graphics   -Integrated 
HDD         -Seagate (250GB SATA)                                  -02600
RAM         -Transcend 1024 X 2 (667 Mhz)                          -01900
Moniter     -Viewsonic 1930wm                                            -09100
Cabinet     -Zebronics Normal                                             -01000
KB & Mouse  -Any                                                         -00500
DVD        -Sony                                                           -01200
TV Tuner    -Pinnacle PC TV PCI                                      -02400
Speaker     -Altec Lansing Basic 2.1                                         -01000
=======================================
Total                                                                          -30200
=======================================
No need to overclock this system at all....if u wish u may slightly overclock also.....


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Nov 10, 2007)

is amd x2 5000+ black edition available in india yet? or might be available in recent future?


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 10, 2007)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> is amd x2 5000+ black edition available in india yet? or might be available in recent future?


I was too going to ask that! btw I asked my computerwallah and got a negative reply that it is ot available here. Though belief is a concern 'cause the same guy quoted 8600GT's price 9.1k!


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 11, 2007)

hey arun isn't   Biostar TF7050-M2 is for AMD platform--


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

manishjha18 said:
			
		

> hey arun isn't   Biostar TF7050-M2 is for AMD platform--



Yes...but Biostar GF7050V-M7 is for Intel platform....for further info "*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/content.php?S_ID=307"...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

Sigh... Im as confused as a monkey with cellphone... 

Need suggesstion for MOBO + CPU + RAM, 

I will go for E6750 , but please recomend a motherboard, NON-SLI , basic overclocking is ok. budget for all 3 - 15K 

I have heard that XFX 650i has some stability issues with it. Also please let me know about the chipsets which came after 965.. 

I have a nVidia 7300GT with me, so even if there is no onboard graphics its ok for me.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

get Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 11, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Sigh... Im as confused as a monkey with cellphone...
> 
> Need suggesstion for MOBO + CPU + RAM,
> 
> ...


after 965, nividia launched 680 & 650 chipsets and now intels p35 and g33
All decent motherboards for intel are above 7k except xfx 650i ultra.
There is good comparison of intel motherboards in this months digit,have read it?
If u want good performance in games choose nividia  based chipset frm xfx or galaxy.
Good features in mb then asus starting frm 7k
Performance+energy efficient then 965 based mobo.(nividia chipset consumes 25-35w more).


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ change the 8400 gs to a 8600gt.. ur friend ll thank u in the future..
> save on the proccy if u want to.. get a e2140 and oc it..



he is computer newb so no OC
and i think arun gives a good config
now to that i wil tell him to add a gfx card for gaming and hd movies




			
				arun_chennai said:
			
		

> As he is going to use it as Media PC i advised him to get 8400...for gaming it is not good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks.. this is much better then the pathetic Config some dumb guy gave for 30k !!
will advice him to add 8600 GT and make it 35k PC and Rock it with games at medium settings.. should satisfy in all ways for a 1st time gamer


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

@ charan bro... please go for P35..


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Sigh... Im as confused as a monkey with cellphone...
> 
> Need suggesstion for MOBO + CPU + RAM,
> 
> ...



E6750==>7.8k
Biostar P35==>4.2k
2*1gb Transcend 800Mhz==>2.6k
Total==>14.6k


----------



## Pathik (Nov 11, 2007)

@arun any idea of the price of this??
*www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=TF7150U-M7


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Nov 11, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> E6750==>7.8k
> Biostar P35==>4.2k
> 2*1gb Transcend 800Mhz==>2.6k
> Total==>14.6k



yeah charan this config rocks...if u are suspicious about biostar then instead get MSI neo p35 for 6.5k


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Nov 11, 2007)

I was looking for a configuration & I more or less decided on the following: (the prices are indicative from theitwires, if anyone know the updated amount (kolkata) please specify)

AMD Athlon x2 5600+               --- 6600
Asus M2A VM                          --- 3500
2 GB Transcend DDR2 800 MHz   --- 3000
250GB Seagate (16mb) HDD       --- 2900
Colorsit SMPS  + Cabinet           --- no idea(~2000)
---------------------------------------------------
Total ~ 18000+ VAT


Primarily I had a much lower budget but as it came to this, I started wondering if I will make a mistake by not opting for better Core2Duo series by spending little extra? 
What do you guys suggest(with specific details please)
Would  like to try basic oc.
Please reply , I will be eagerly waiting


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @arun any idea of the price of this??
> *www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=TF7150U-M7


Actually I called Abacus Peripherals (Chennai Branch) to enquire about this MB only...but they told me that it will take 1 or 2 weeks for that board to arrive...but they gave the price of 7050 model as 3.3k...i am also waiting for 7150 only (coz it has DVI & HDMI)...



			
				~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> I was looking for a configuration & I more or less decided on the following: (the prices are indicative from theitwires, if anyone know the updated amount (kolkata) please specify)
> 
> AMD Athlon x2 5600+               --- 6600
> Asus M2A VM                          --- 3500
> ...


For the very same price get the following config & it is equivalent to AMD X2 6000 (at stock)

Intel E6550 --- 6900
Biostar 7050 --- 3200
2 GB Transcend DDR2 800 MHz   --- 3000
250GB Seagate (16mb) HDD       --- 2900
Colorsit SMPS  + Cabinet           --- no idea(~2000)
---------------------------------------------------
Total ~ 18000+ VAT
---------------------------------------------------
A better system without overclocking....
If u overclock this proc it can easily acheive (400FSB*7==>2.8Ghz) & will kill any AMD offering....


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 11, 2007)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> I was looking for a configuration & I more or less decided on the following: (the prices are indicative from theitwires, if anyone know the updated amount (kolkata) please specify)
> 
> AMD Athlon x2 5600+               --- 6600
> Asus M2A VM                          --- 3500
> ...



better to choose 5200+ 2.7 Brisbane core(not windsor) for which uses less power and runs cooler than 5600+.
not much difference in performance also.
If u r going for core 2 duo u will need to find a good motherboard(above 6k) to match core 2 duo .
In amd platform u will get good motherboard under 4k,so another option is to buy amd 5000+ black edition having unlocked multiplier(overclocking is easy) and to overclock it to match performance similar to core 2 duo at stock cooling.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2007)

@cyberboy , gigacore, arun and vivek , harvik ( via PM  ) thanks a lot for your suggestions..

 I want to choose between these 

Biostar P35 ( just one model available ) but there is one problem in this board.. the power connectors are right inthe middle of the board between the processor and the pcie x16 port..

MSI P35 Neo. The board looks quite good. will look into this closer  

There is one more board Intel DP35DP how is it?


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanx for the reply arun_chennai & cyberboy_kerala 



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> better to choose 5200+ 2.7 Brisbane core(not windsor) for which uses less power and runs cooler than 5600+.
> not much difference in performance also.
> If u r going for core 2 duo u will need to find a good motherboard(above 6k) to match core 2 duo .
> In amd platform u will get good motherboard under 4k,so another option is to buy amd 5000+ black edition having unlocked multiplier(overclocking is easy) and to overclock it to match performance similar to core 2 duo at stock cooling.



I choose 5600+ because I heard its the first one(in ascending order) in that series to have 2 MB L2 cache .
& also some say 5200+ is 2.7GHz some say its 2.6 GHz?? Once i read somewhere that running a proc with odd number of 1/2 of GHz rating should be avoided as it'll not be able to make use of full 800MHz speed of the ram, I'm not sure about how that works though!?

edit : how to differentiate between "Brisbane core(not windsor)"??


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

I checked a few rewiews of Biostar P35 TP35D2-A7 at PC Stats and TechReport and I have to say im impressed with this board..  

Will check the availability and exact cost of this board in bangalore.


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 12, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> better to choose 5200+ 2.7 Brisbane core(not windsor) for which uses less power and runs cooler than 5600+.
> not much difference in performance also.
> If u r going for core 2 duo u will need to find a good motherboard(above 6k) to match core 2 duo .
> In amd platform u will get good motherboard under 4k,so another option is to buy amd 5000+ black edition having unlocked multiplier(overclocking is easy) and to overclock it to match performance similar to core 2 duo at stock cooling.



hey man 4.2k Biostar P35 is more than enough to handle Core 2 duo (or quad)....dont be loyal to a company...just get the brand which is best at a particular point of time...now Intel is better & so i advised him to get it...if phenom is better then i will suggest that...fanboyism is bullshit...


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Nov 12, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> There is one more board Intel DP35DP how is it?



intel DBOARDS no no no 

u can also look at abit IP35-E .its a decent overclocker...

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ip35economy/


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ I wonder why no no to intel D Boards.. doesnt intel perform that good?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

They will.. but they are damn expensive.. other mother manufactures will integrate same chipset and wil give u more features at low price!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

I spoke to a few guys and e6750 is not available for less than 8K. 

Intel E6750 = Rs. 8000 + 4%
Biostar P35 = Rs. 4400 + 4 %
2 x 1GB DDR 2 @ 800 MHz = Rs. 2800 + 4% 

GT = Rs. 15800 
maybe I can bargain with them to get it under 15K  , on the other hand I checked with Computerwarehouse and this was their price. 

Intel E6750 = Rs. 8450 + 4% = Rs. 8788 
they have only intel mobos for c2d 
INTEL DG 31PR	= 4500
INTEL DG 33FBC	= 5400
INTEL DG 33TLM	= 7200
1GB DDR 2 @ 800 MHz = Rs. 1530 + 4% 

this comes about 1-2K more than what I get in SP road...


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 12, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> hey man 4.2k Biostar P35 is more than enough to handle Core 2 duo (or quad)....dont be loyal to a company...just get the brand which is best at a particular point of time...now Intel is better & so i advised him to get it...if phenom is better then i will suggest that...fanboyism is bullshit...


who is fanboy here? My last two systems are intel and i am still using one.so bad guess work frm u.
Biostar p35 is vfm mobo but not good as asus or msi in terms of performance , it has problem with NIC which causes high cpu usage .And also its lag behind other mobo in gaming performance


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Yea I forgot that point about high CPU usage on NIC for BioStar p35..  does it always take that much CPU or just when using on 1000 mbps.


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 12, 2007)

friends is the cost of AMD 6000 and Motherboard combo at Rs.10900 fine?


----------



## janitha (Nov 12, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> friends is the cost of AMD 6000 and Motherboard combo at Rs.10900 fine?



which Mobo?


----------



## haokipomb (Nov 12, 2007)

guys, is Asus P5KC a good mobo for E 6750 proccy. and how future proof it is? any other suggested mobos from Asus. 
budget is 10k 

appreciate ur helps. 

thnx


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^ Yea I forgot that point about high CPU usage on NIC for BioStar p35..  does it always take that much CPU or just when using on 1000 mbps.


somewhere i read that its cpu usage is high even with core 2 duo.
If u r going for this mobo  put a Nic card 
Northbridge heat sink Fan is a must  ,And also dont overclock too much with this, since it only have 3 phase voltage regulator as opposed to 8 phase in asus(xfx 650i hav 4 phase) so stability problems may creep in long run.
If u dont overclock  too much with this mobo then its a good buy.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 13, 2007)

haokipomb said:
			
		

> guys, is Asus P5KC a good mobo for E 6750 proccy. and how future proof it is? any other suggested mobos from Asus.
> budget is 10k
> 
> appreciate ur helps.
> ...



Yeah thats a kill for a motherboard but it only supports X-Fire. And u gonna need ATi cards for that. Although nVidia card is also supported but not in SLI. But even if u still use single nVidia card then also the performance will not be that much great.

Rest is fine with the motherboard!


----------



## haokipomb (Nov 13, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Yeah thats a kill for a motherboard but it only supports X-Fire. And u gonna need ATi cards for that. Although nVidia card is also supported but not in SLI. But even if u still use single nVidia card then also the performance will not be that much great.
> 
> Rest is fine with the motherboard!



thanx keith, but can u kindly explain what u mean by "it only supports X-fire". do u mean this card is no good for nVidia card. do u want to suggest other asus mobos within similar price range.

thanx agn


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 13, 2007)

It will not be possible to run 2 nVidia cards in SLI mode but if u have 2 ATi cards then u can enjoy Crossfire ( ATi's technology to run 2 graphics cards on i system. THats whats 2 PCI-E slots are for)

My suggestion is P5N 32 E SLI @ 12500/- but trust me this motherboard is better than P5K-C apart from DDR3 Support.
or XFX nForce 680i-LTSLI for 10500/-.

I am not a Intel original chipset fan so i don't know much about Intel chipsets but if u really wanna buy an Intel chipset then buy X38 chipset which is better than P35 chipset.
I always suggest and buy nVidia or ATi chipsets! Beeter than Intel originals!


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 13, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> who is fanboy here? My last two systems are intel and i am still using one.so bad guess work frm u.
> Biostar p35 is vfm mobo but not good as asus or msi in terms of performance , it has problem with NIC which causes high cpu usage .And also its lag behind other mobo in gaming performance


Dont get tensed for everything mate......check out this page 
*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2173&page=11
in this Biostar P35 beats Gigabyte P35 & X38 in all the games...

And one more this is ASUS P35 board costs more than 8.5k (twice that of Biostar board) & MSI NEO costs 6.5k...for 4.4k definately Biostar P35 is the best...



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> somewhere i read that its cpu usage is high even with core 2 duo.
> If u r going for this mobo  put a Nic card
> Northbridge heat sink Fan is a must  ,And also dont overclock too much with this, since it only have 3 phase voltage regulator as opposed to 8 phase in asus(xfx 650i hav 4 phase) so stability problems may creep in long run.
> If u dont overclock  too much with this mobo then its a good buy.



Please give me the link that stats about the high CPU usage of Biostar P35....coz i have a plan to buy that...& one more thing i never mentioned u as a fayboy & i explained only about the general fanboyism....



			
				haokipomb said:
			
		

> guys, is Asus P5KC a good mobo for E 6750 proccy. and how future proof it is? any other suggested mobos from Asus.
> budget is 10k
> 
> appreciate ur helps.
> ...



for 10k Abit P35pro is the best...if u stick to ASUS then P5KC is also a very good board & it supports Penryn Line up,so it future proof also...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> Please give me the link that stats about the high CPU usage of Biostar P35....coz i have a plan to buy that


Arun this is the quote from techreport.


> Peripheral performance
> We've condensed our peripheral performance testing results to a single page to give a quick overview of where Biostar's boards stand.
> 
> We evaluated Ethernet performance using the NTttcp tool from Microsoft's Windows DDK. Our server was a Windows XP Pro system based on Asus' P5WD2 Premium motherboard with a Pentium 4 3.4GHz Extreme Edition (800MHz front-side bus, Hyper-Threading enabled) and PCI Express-attached Gigabit Ethernet. A crossover CAT6 cable was used to connect the server to each system.
> ...


I donot think this will be a problem cause not many use the gigabit interface , and maybe this is just a bios glitch which may be fixed in the future. 

BTW I also think this wont affect when using it in 10/100 speed.

Link


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 13, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> which Mobo?


don't know......he said that its nvidia mobo i.e. board-processor combo


----------



## janitha (Nov 13, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> don't know......he said that its nvidia mobo i.e. board-processor combo



Then how can anybody tell whether its combo with AMD 6000 is worth Rs.10900?


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 14, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Arun this is the quote from techreport.
> 
> I donot think this will be a problem cause not many use the gigabit interface , and maybe this is just a bios glitch which may be fixed in the future.
> 
> ...



Thank u verymuch man...


----------



## go4saket (Nov 14, 2007)

I need to buy a 19" Square (4:3) LCD monitor in a budget of around 10K with good responce time. Which do you think I should go for.

Viewsonic VX922 with 2ms responce time seems to be impressive and has good reviews on the net. How do you think it is or is there some other even better in the same price tag.

Please let me know the model and price of the same. I am not interested in Widescreen monitors.


----------



## janitha (Nov 14, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> I need to buy a 19" Square (4:3) LCD monitor in a budget of around 10K with good responce time. Which do you think I should go for.
> 
> Viewsonic VX922 with 2ms responce time seems to be impressive and has good reviews on the net. How do you think it is or is there some other even better in the same price tag.
> 
> Please let me know the model and price of the same. I am not interested in Widescreen monitors.



Had bought the same 13 months back. Had to RMA twice during the period due to brightness and contrast problems and on both occasions it was replaced once within 10 days and second time within 20 days. But performance is really good when functional. It seems later ones have improved. But is it still in production? Anyways it is available with theitwares for 10.5K.


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 14, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> I need to buy a 19" Square (4:3) LCD monitor in a budget of around 10K with good responce time. Which do you think I should go for.
> 
> Viewsonic VX922 with 2ms responce time seems to be impressive and has good reviews on the net. How do you think it is or is there some other even better in the same price tag.
> 
> Please let me know the model and price of the same. I am not interested in Widescreen monitors.


first of all 4:3 can NEVER be a SQUARE! LG's 19" lcd is also good btw.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 14, 2007)

I now 4:3 is not square but its said that way... Square and Widescreen....

Anyways, thanks a tonn for the info...


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 14, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Then how can anybody tell whether its combo with AMD 6000 is worth Rs.10900?


Ok sorry...... i asked he said that its original nVidia mobo with nForce chipset.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 14, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Had bought the same 13 months back. Had to RMA twice during the period due to brightness and contrast problems and on both occasions it was replaced once within 10 days and second time within 20 days. But performance is really good when functional. It seems later ones have improved. But is it still in production? Anyways it is available with theitwares for 10.5K.



Any idea which is the current model running successfully...


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 14, 2007)

where is choto?
and also the prices mentioned here are distributor prices or grey market ones?
ok here is my question again(with some changes)
Choto u suggested me this config
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...postcount=1018
For some reason there is change in the budget so please fit it in 20k keeping 2GB RAM,160GB HDD .
I was thinking of getting an AMD 5000+(Black edition) or 6000+ board-proccy combo . What do you think of this? And I have old DVD-Writer.
And i will be ripping my entire dvd collection on a harddisk using x264.I will be doing DVD ripping in short with x264. And I will be playing games like Crysis etc. My computerwallah says that it will be enough but i still think that Intel C2D is more powerful at a bit less or more price.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^ Choto is busy with exams


----------



## sonu1983 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok guys..my sis is getin the athlon 5000+black edition for me from the US ..and also the 8800GT 512mb card...but now am stuck with the motherboard...ill be buyin a MOBO here in india itself..so am wondering which 1 do i go for..i can spend around 5k for it..but i donu for which 1 ... i thought of asus M2N-E..but its not tat gr8 i heard..any suggestions..?thanks in advance


----------



## janitha (Nov 14, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Any idea which is the current model running successfully...



Actually I meant that the later productions of the model which I received subsequently seem to have improved in general, ie they might have rectified its original issues. No idea about their later non-wide models. Generally all brands seem to popularize wide ones because they are cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 14, 2007)

sonu1983 said:
			
		

> ok guys..my sis is getin the athlon 5000+black edition for me from the US ..and also the 8800GT 512mb card...but now am stuck with the motherboard...ill be buyin a MOBO here in india itself..so am wondering which 1 do i go for..i can spend around 5k for it..but i donu for which 1 ... i thought of asus M2N-E..but its not tat gr8 i heard..any suggestions..?thanks in advance


chk  MSI K9N Ultra (NVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra)
i saw bad reviews abt m2n-e, but i am going to buy that soon becoz its such a nice mobo


----------



## dearkumar (Nov 15, 2007)

for processor I am buying Intel e6600  or 6750 . Now I am looking for good motherboard for it .  Now mobo should have lan card and bluetooth support, that a major criteria and better if Not an MSI motherboard .   so tell me which options I have .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ your budget?

do checkout this months digit .. lotsa mobos reviewed


----------



## dearkumar (Nov 15, 2007)

budget >>  less than 7k


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 15, 2007)

dearkumar said:
			
		

> budget >>  less than 7k


Go for Asus P5B K


----------



## Pathik (Nov 15, 2007)

Biostar TF7150


----------



## arun_chennai (Nov 15, 2007)

dearkumar said:
			
		

> for processor I am buying Intel e6600  or 6750 . Now I am looking for good motherboard for it .  Now mobo should have lan card and bluetooth support, that a major criteria and better if Not an MSI motherboard .   so tell me which options I have .




Integrated Graphics===>Biostar 7150 (Price ~5k)
No IGP=============>ABIT P35IE (Price ~6k)


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 16, 2007)

For the guy with AMD 5000+ Black Edition:

Make Sure you get a Motherboard which has EXTENSIVE OC capabilities. That Proc is one of best overclockable things out there with Multiplier upto 25x. 

Read it reviews. So if u want to get max out of it get a rocking mobo


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 16, 2007)

Guys, please suggest some good Micro ATX format motherboard for my Intel Pentium D 2.8 processor.

I have following requirements for the mobo
1) My cabinet is MicroATX so I need a microATX board. Dont want to buy another cabinet/SMPS. 
2) Should have atleast 4 RAM slots.
3) Cost <= 5K Lower the better of course
5) Onboard video is not a must since I have a separate PCIe graphics card.
6) Should be as future proof as possible. like support for quad core processors.

I was thinking of getting XFX 650i ultra but it is not of MicroATX size


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2007)

Biostar p35


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Biostar p35



U mean Biostar P35 TP35D2-A7 right?..but looks like it's full ATX not MicroATX form factor


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^ Yea Biostar P35 .. +1 .. But it has one problem with Gigabit lan .. 48% CPU usage.. which I dont think will be a problem cause not many home users use gigabit lan.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 17, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^^ Yea Biostar P35 .. +1 .. But it has one problem with Gigabit lan .. 48% CPU usage.. which I dont think will be a problem cause not many home users use gigabit lan.



Again..prob is that it's not MicroATX. I have a nice microatx cabinet which I dont want to throw away..thats why I'm insisting on a microatx mobo.


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 17, 2007)

new change 
I have a budget of 25k
I think i can get a q6600
please suggest mobo


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> new change
> I have a budget of 25k
> I think i can get a q6600
> please suggest mobo


how about ASUS P5B premium, price 11K


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2007)

@upendra
asus p5n 32e sli
or asus p5k3 dlx or get a asus p5e3 dlx.. But it may be costly


----------



## lnkrishnan (Nov 18, 2007)

Folks, can somebody please help me with a suggestion for an AGP based motherboard preferably supporting AMD 3200+ XP processor??? Thanks for your help.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

Why do you need a AGP supporting motherboard??
I dont think you can get a new motherboard that supports AGP these days..
You need to get a second hand motherboard.


----------



## sarulan (Nov 18, 2007)

Posting from Hardware Trouble shooting forum.....

I have started building mATX HTPC for my Movie collection.

Here are the specs

mATX case: Antec NSK2400 “Media Center” - Rs 7000
*www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=92400
Review : *www.virtual-hideout.net/revie...00/index.shtml
Price:7000


mATX Mother Board 
ASRock 1333FullHD, Intel LGA775, 1333FSB,upto 8GB, ATi X1250, PCIEx16, DVI, 7.1 ch HD audio
*www.asrock.com/mb/overview.as...ORE1333-FULLHD
Review: *www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3072&p=5
Review: *www.virtual-hideout.net/revie...HD/index.shtml
Price:6500

Cpu : Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 stepping
Review: *www.tomshardware.co.uk/Intel-...iew-29731.html
Review: *anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/int...spx?i=3038&p=8
Torn between E6750/6850 v/s Q6600 finally opted for Quad core.
price:11500

Ram: DDR2 2GB PC6400 DUAL C4 OCZ 
CL 4-4-4-15 Timing with Heat sinks
price:4000

Harddisk: Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3500641AS-RK 500GB -
Specs: 500GB, 7,200rpm, 16MB Buffer, SATA 300MBps Interface
price:6500

DVDwriter: Flick from my existing system NEC DVD+-RW/DL
price:Free

Total Price: 35,500  

Going to take my time to build this one. 

This is mainly for hdtv movies to be played on my LG LCD TV.

I am waiting for ATI HD3850 or Nvidia Geforce8800GT 256MB to come in Rs10,000 price range ( which will happen by christmas), then this system can be used as gaming pc. (Although I dont have much time nowadays to play games, Hl2 ep2 has come, so waiting to play it )

Also waiting for HD-DVD drive to become affordable(Rs 10,000 range)


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 18, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> how about ASUS P5B premium, price 11K





			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> @upendra
> asus p5n 32e sli
> or asus p5k3 dlx or get a asus p5e3 dlx.. But it may be costly


Thanks for the suggestionjs but I have a budget of only 7-8k.
Rest of my system will be
E6750/Q6600
2GB 667 MHz RAM  3000
160GB hdd 2500
Cabinet 1400
Creative Speakers(may become optional) 1400
I have indicated the costs so please suggest me good one with overclocking capabilities for the proccys and please give the price too!
My budget is 25k. I have old DVD-writer. Also please suggest one with good onboard graphics such that it wud play gaes like crysis atleast at low settings.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 18, 2007)

sarulan said:
			
		

> mATX case: Antec NSK2400 “Media Center” - Rs 7000
> *www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=92400
> Review : *www.virtual-hideout.net/revie...00/index.shtml
> Price:7000
> ...


----------



## sarulan (Nov 18, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Instead of NSK 2400 why don't you go for Antec Fusion Black 430?
> Quote "The Fusion Black 430 comes with a 430 Watt power supply and features an IR receiver that is compatible with Windows MCE & VISTA and an LCD display and a volume control knob, giving you full control over all your media in just one case."
> 
> If it were available when I did my MC PC, I would have gone for this.I have the plain Fusion 430 w/o the built-in IR receiver and hence using an external IR receiver that came with the mediacenter remote.
> ...


 
Some how I think It is little costly   I was looking for Apevia qpack *www.apevia.com/product.php?pid=220  But it was costing around Rs 8000+  with shipping to India.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Look at this! When you are spending as much as Rs.11500/ on an Intel Quad core processor, as if you can't spend another Rs 4000/ on the cabinet. Anyways its all your choice. But one thing is certain. If you are going to take your time, by that time many things would have changed and I am sure you will have to and will revise your configuration BTW where will you get the OCZ modules from? Just curious.I do faintly remember that Prime AGGB had them on their website.Not sure though.


----------



## frontech (Nov 18, 2007)

i bought quadcore
intel motherboard
2 gb ddr ram
160 gb hd
liteon dvd writer
creative 2.1 speakers


warehouse


----------



## janitha (Nov 18, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> ^ Look at this! When you are spending as much as Rs.11500/ on an Intel Quad core processor, as if you can't spend another Rs 4000/ on the cabinet. Anyways its all your choice. But one thing is certain. If you are going to take your time, by that time many things would have changed and I am sure you will have to and will revise your configuration BTW where will you get the OCZ modules from? Just curious.I do faintly remember that Prime AGGB had them on their website.Not sure though.



Corsair, Gskill etc. @ prime and 
OCZ, Corsair etc.  @ yantra


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

frontech said:
			
		

> i bought quadcore
> intel motherboard
> 2 gb ddr ram
> 160 gb hd
> ...


What was the total cost? can you please give us specs of processor and mobo.


----------



## sarulan (Nov 19, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> ^ Look at this! When you are spending as much as Rs.11500/ on an Intel Quad core processor, as if you can't spend another Rs 4000/ on the cabinet. Anyways its all your choice. But one thing is certain. If you are going to take your time, by that time many things would have changed and I am sure you will have to and will revise your configuration BTW where will you get the OCZ modules from? Just curious.I do faintly remember that Prime AGGB had them on their website.Not sure though.


I have asked one of my friend to buy it from US (app $100 for 2GB)


----------



## Pathik (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ thats a great deal.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sarulan said:
			
		

> P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did u find OCZ so cheap in India!


----------



## sarulan (Nov 23, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Where did u find OCZ so cheap in India!


I have asked one of my friend to buy it from US (app $100 for 2GB)



			
				sarulan said:
			
		

> Some how I think It is little costly  I was looking for Apevia qpack *www.apevia.com/product.php?pid=220 But it was costing around Rs 8000+ with shipping to India.


 
I went ahead and bit the bullet. Ordered the Apevia case online & got it shipped. It arrived today with Rs1350 customs duty making the total to be Rs9000


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Corsair RAM is also avaialble in India @ itwares and yantra!


----------



## shyamno (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it possible to get a decent config(mobo+proce+RAM) with 10-12k ???

Mobo with good onboard graphics..is preferred....
suggest me both AMD and Intel parts ....

Is it possible to get a decent config(mobo+proce+RAM) with 10-12k ???

Mobo with good onboard graphics..is preferred....
suggest me both AMD and Intel parts ....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 25, 2007)

4400+ = 3875/-
ASUS M2A - VM = 3875/-
Transcend 1 GB DDR2 667 = 950/-


E4500 = 5200/-
Intel DG33FB = 5200/-
Transcend 1 GB DDR2 667 = 950/-


----------



## shyamno (Nov 25, 2007)

Intel DG33FB ....would be a better choice....???

What about intel G965RY and also the Biostar Nvidia 7050/7150 ...??


----------



## lnkrishnan (Nov 25, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Why do you need a AGP supporting motherboard??
> I dont think you can get a new motherboard that supports AGP these days..
> You need to get a second hand motherboard.



The unfortunate reason is, I sunk in 10K on a XFX 6600GT graphics card at that time (when Digit "recommended" that AGP was the next-best-thing-since-sliced-bread and also said that PCI-E "in their opinion" is going to take quite some time to become mainstream). Too bad that I didn't realize that "quite some time" meant 2 months - my heart bleeds to see this graphics card go waste doing nothing.

So there, that's my sob story. Can anybody help? How do I even go and search for a 2nd-hand motherboard? Any pointers sir???


----------



## janitha (Nov 25, 2007)

lnkrishnan said:
			
		

> The unfortunate reason is, I sunk in 10K on a XFX 6600GT graphics card at that time (when Digit "recommended" that AGP was the next-best-thing-since-sliced-bread and also said that PCI-E "in their opinion" is going to take quite some time to become mainstream). Too bad that I didn't realize that "quite some time" meant 2 months - my heart bleeds to see this graphics card go waste doing nothing.
> 
> So there, that's my sob story. Can anybody help? How do I even go and search for a 2nd-hand motherboard? Any pointers sir???



Going for an ancient Mobo for sake of a past mistake?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 25, 2007)

Sad story 

I am feeling almost same when I bought 8600 GT just to know that 7900 GS / 1950XT are way faster than it and Vista doesnt require Dx 10 haha


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 25, 2007)

Added a new section For all Torrent Lovers...

*System For Dedicated download*

Now this system will run 24x7, it has to be a power saver too...

AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2	@ Rs.	1100	/- + TAX
BIOSTAR / ASUS / MSI (K9MM-V) VIA Chipset based board supporting 4 SATA	@ Rs.	1650	/- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz	@ Rs.	1100	/- + TAX
250x2 SATA-II 16 MB Buffer	@ Rs.	5200	/- + TAX
Cabinet + SMPS (Default 450 watts)	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
2 Port KVM Switch (Tech Com)	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX

TAX @ 4% VAT  Rs. 514/-
*Total Rs. 13364/-*

Here you dont need Input devices or VDU, as its a second system so KVM switch will take care of that ... This system will run Windows XP or a Linux distro (which ever you prefer) with torrent clients like uTorrent or or fav ...  Note its a second system for those who use a high performance over clocked power hungry system for their main use... You may follow this guide to set up a simple lan and share the net connection between ur main system and this seeder box 

For those who wondering What is a KVM Switch ??...


----------



## satyamy (Nov 25, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Added a new section For all Torrent Lovers...
> 
> *System For Dedicated download*
> 
> ...


 
Nice Config
Thanks 

Usefull for Giant Downloaders


----------



## Edburg (Nov 25, 2007)

can anyone say anything about the overclockability of the biostar 7050 motherboard......there are no reviews on it in net

i am not looking for the extreme max overclock but like reaching 3-3.3 ghz in a e2140


----------



## Pathik (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont think it is too much of a OCer.. If u wanna OC get a Biostar p35 with a cheap gpu..
btw Chotoji vapas aa gaye


----------



## shyamno (Nov 25, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Intel DG33FB ....would be a better choice....???
> 
> What about intel G965RY and also the Biostar Nvidia 7050/7150 ...??


 Please reply....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 25, 2007)

@Edburg

Sorry bro...  few days ago in a local store i saw the BIOSTAR 7150 boad and I went through its manual, I didnt find any option in it which suggest it would support OC... Frequency are all locked under this board 

@pathiks

hmm... yaar I have become BSNL connection (kavi hu to kavi nahi)  right now in and again would be gone as study presure kicking in 

@shyamno

say no to Intel boards as really not value for money as comes with locked BIOS  as X2 4000 + M2N-MX SE is far far better than E2140 + DG33BU solution 

Intel E2140 is only good and will out perform any contemporary X2 range when u combine it with XFX 650i ultra or higher and OC 10 to 25 %


----------



## Edburg (Nov 25, 2007)

thx for the info pathiks and choto....

i was looking for a budget overclocker board...even 50% overclock will do..seems the best bet is to go Abit ip35-e for 6.3k and maintian compatibility with penryn

any info on when the new nvidia 750i chipset or the AMD tri-core will launch ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 25, 2007)

@Edburg

Didnt get your point bro... XFX 650i ultra is under ur budget !!! isnt it ??


----------



## shyamno (Nov 25, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> say no to Intel boards as really not value for money as comes with locked BIOS  as X2 4000 + M2N-MX SE is far far better than E2140 + DG33BU solution
> 
> Intel E2140 is only good and will out perform any contemporary X2 range when u combine it with XFX 650i ultra or higher and OC 10 to 25 %


 I or rather my friend is not going to overclock it....so he just need a good upgrade with descent mobo having onboard IGP and a good processor...

So ..which one he should go ...

Processor  = E4500 

Mobo = 1)Intel G33BU
           2)Intel G965RY
           3)Biostar 7050/7150 

or any combo..better than this....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 25, 2007)

> I or rather my friend is not going to overclock it....so he just need a good upgrade with descent mobo having onboard IGP and a good processor...



this that budget, Personally I would suggest none of the intel solution... I would say, AMD X2 4800 with M2A-VM (AMD 690G) or M2NPV-VM (Nvidia 6150)


----------



## gulgulumaal (Nov 25, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2    @ Rs.    1100    /- + TAX
> BIOSTAR / ASUS / MSI (K9MM-V) VIA Chipset based board supporting 4 SATA    @ Rs.    1650    /- + TAX


Hey Choto...where do u find K9MM-V mobos that cheap man?
I thought they cost minimum 2K.
Deltapage lists MSI K9MM-V for Rs 2150/-


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2007)

@gulgulumaal

it is Rs. 1650/- + TAX Kolkata


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Added a new section For all Torrent Lovers...
> 
> *System For Dedicated download*
> 
> ...



I 'de suggest a 350W PSU which will be sufficient to run this config.
And buy those EE or BE processors from AMD they draw only 45W power and same as the other processors!



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Added a new section For all Torrent Lovers...
> 
> *System For Dedicated download*
> 
> ...



I 'de suggest a 350W PSU which will be sufficient to run this config.
And buy those EE or BE processors from AMD they draw only 45W power and same as the other processors!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2007)

> I 'de suggest a 350W PSU which will be sufficient to run this config.



well now days u would have 400 or 450 watts coming as default with cabinet at Rs. 1200/- for Cabi + SMPS... but fact is that 450 wont give more than 350 watts on load 



> And buy those EE or BE processors from AMD they draw only 45W power and same as the other processors!



whats the price at ur place ?? as its unfortunate that BE range is available though really hard to come buy but actually its costlier than X2 range


----------



## Edburg (Nov 26, 2007)

@choto
yeah 650i is 4.9k alright but its a rather old chipset(already nearing nvidia 780/750 launch) with some heating issues and for 6.3k i think the abit ip35-e will be a better buy as it retains compatibility with penryn and overclock better.....

and also any info on when the tri-core processors from AMD launch or the penryn processors from intel ???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 26, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> @choto
> yeah 650i is 4.9k alright but its a rather old chipset(already nearing nvidia 780/750 launch) with some heating issues and for 6.3k i think the abit ip35-e will be a better buy as it retains compatibility with penryn and overclock better.....
> 
> and also any info on when the tri-core processors from AMD launch or the penryn processors from intel ???



Hopefully first quater of 2008!



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> well now days u would have 400 or 450 watts coming as default with cabinet at Rs. 1200/- for Cabi + SMPS... but fact is that 450 wont give more than 350 watts on load
> 
> 
> 
> whats the price at ur place ?? as its unfortunate that BE range is available though really hard to come buy but actually its costlier than X2 range




I was telling that 350 Watt will be sufficient for this config because of the huge electricity bills.
My cooler master 430 W Extreme is real pain in the butt if i run my System 24/7 


I never saw that BE edition either. But the EE editon is available in Nehru Place, New Delhi.....donno the price but its less power consuming that regular ones!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 @ Rs. 1100 /- + TAX
> BIOSTAR / ASUS / MSI (K9MM-V) VIA Chipset based board supporting 4 SATA @ Rs. 1650 /- + TAX
> 512 MB DDR-II 667 MHz @ ?
> Cabinet + SMPS (Default 450 watts) @ Rs. 1200 /- + TAX
> Monitor ?


 
Hi Saurav
Can you Pls help my Friend for his PC
He need a Very Very Very Very Cheap PC 
I was thinking for the above mentioned but he alread has 
Intel 2.8Ghz Processor and 80GB PATA HDD, Keyboard, Mouse
So need rest of the thing which ever is cheapest
and hence monitor is costly he will try to get a Second Hand Monitor

Dont think of Any Performance
He only need to run Internet Explorer and nothing else
hahaha 

Pls help once more...


----------



## bnaresh84 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Budget of 35k*

I would like to build a decent gaming PC with 35k as budget

Please suggest the best available options. I already have a good LCD monitor (View Sonic vx194wm)

My personal liking is this:

2 GB RAM
NVIDIA 8600 GT
C2D e6750
250 GB HDD
Vista Home premium
Need mother board suggestion
Need CPU case suggestion

Please let me know if I can get this configuration for 35k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dude...since u already mentioned the name...so i shouldn't give my opinion...but heck.....i will still give! LOL!
Just Kidding!!!


Really cheap means......tell him to buy a used computer....it will come in cheap and also fulfill his requirement.

One shouldn't buy the new stuff or expensive stuff when u have less requirement!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 27, 2007)

@satyamy
HCL 15" CRT 3.3k
Zebronics cabby low end: 0.8k
DVD Rom: 0.8k
256 DDR2: 0.4k

And u can't get mobo for p4 2.8 if its not LGA socket. oes it have pins on it?If yes, then no mobos are availale fo da proccy.
If it is pinless, then get a low end 915 based mobo.


----------



## Edburg (Nov 27, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> And u can't get mobo for p4 2.8 if its not LGA socket. oes it have pins on it?If yes, then no mobos are availale fo da proccy.
> If it is pinless, then get a low end 915 based mobo.



I just got a Zebronics 845GV mobo for my aging P4 2.4GHz socket 478 pin......but i agree it is piontless to buy that now(came to know only after getting it)....

it costs 2.2k.....its the only board avcailable for 478 pin now.....but the board is crappy and no support at all....especially after having used intel G865GBF board


----------



## frontech (Nov 27, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> What was the total cost? can you please give us specs of processor and mobo.


*Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 GHz Q6600 Processor*
11750

*INTEL D975XBX2*
11000

liteon 1330

seagtae 2000

ram 3330

cabinet
2000


i already have 17'' lcd monitor (hp)


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 28, 2007)

chotobhai please check post no.1130.
is the price of 13k good for Q6600?
which shud I consider buying choto Q6600 or E6750?


----------



## dronadula (Nov 28, 2007)

thnkx man there is a lot's of INFO

this one is a cool post man


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 28, 2007)

chotobhai please check post no.1130.


> is the price of 13k good for Q6600?
> which shud I consider buying choto Q6600 or E6750



Q6600 should be around Rs. 11200/- + TAX (4% VAT)... thats what it is in Kolkata...

E6750 is Rs. 7800/- + TAX...

so they are not same when u compare them with price how ever E6850 is Rs. 11500/- + TAX ...

now I would say E6850 is more OC friendly where as Q6600 is a Quad Core processor... at present there are not much Apps or OS which can use the C2Q properlly so if u are not thinking for the future i would say then E6850 is what u should eye...

but if you are buying a system which u want to use for another 3 years without processor I would say think for the C2Q then


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Besides the Q6600 shows some really good results compared to PHENOM X4!

I must say that AMD is nor showing what it is supposed to!

Intel is still leading the war!


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 29, 2007)

good to see u back choto!
thanks! please tell me if crysis will run on 8600gt?
thanks keith!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dude if u are planning to run CRISIS in high resolution or maxed out settings....then i gotta tell u that even 8800 GTS also fails to give decent frame rates!

But if u plan to play in medium or low settings then 8600 GT is not a bad deal at all!


----------



## xsreality (Nov 29, 2007)

i m planning on buying ASUS P5N-E SLI with E6700... i need a gud grfx card around 8-9k so that i can play games like NFS Carbon... 

which grfx card wud u suggest? XFX 8600GT is on my mind but is there any other better alternative to it in 8-9k?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

^^Yes you can opt for XFX 8600GT fatility which is available from Rashi Peripherals for 9k.Else you can go for XFX 8600GT XXX which will be available for 8.5k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 29, 2007)

@xsreality
take a look at ATI's new HD series. They are more future proof nd has xtreme value for money.
HD 3800


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 29, 2007)

We can easily expect nvidia to revise its midrange cards too.So expect new line of Geforce 8600/8700 based G94 graphics cards at a much cheaper price and more performance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 29, 2007)

> i m planning on buying ASUS P5N-E SLI with E6700... i need a gud grfx card around 8-9k so that i can play games like NFS Carbon...
> 
> which grfx card wud u suggest? XFX 8600GT is on my mind but is there any other better alternative to it in 8-9k?



I wuld ask you to change the plan a little....

yes stick with C2D but just few alteration...

I would say with your budget look in to this,

E6550
XFX 650i Ultra

now this 2 will allow budget to ctach a XFX 8800 GT 512 MB which is Rs. 13000/- + TAX 

thank you...


----------



## xsreality (Nov 30, 2007)

thnx guys...

@choto cheeta
i like ur suggestion.. but i wud like to know how XFX 650i ultra is different from ASUS P5N-E SLI? will i be compromising many features of the latter..?

@aravind_n20
there is a big availibility problem here in nagpur for ATI cards...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 30, 2007)

xsreality said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> i like ur suggestion.. but i wud like to know how XFX 650i ultra is different from ASUS P5N-E SLI? will i be compromising many features of the latter..?



1. SLI, which is good for nothing a under SLi for P5N-E SLi cards will run at 8x speed (half of their original speed)... So if one needs SLi then P5N32-E Sli is the lowest to think for...

2. Higher OC not possible as RAM voltage is only alloowed up to 2.1v... and suppose u want to do 3.6 Ghz or more under ur E6550 or E6750 then u need high vaule rams and u need to set RAM voltage over 2.1v in that case XFX 650i would lag behind...

So I dont think SLi is an option for the P5N-E SLi  and I dont think u would be Ocing that hard... so u are not compromising any with XFX 650i ultra


----------



## xsreality (Nov 30, 2007)

ya overclocking is not my priorty... well i just hope 650i board is available here... 
thnx for the suggestions!

1 more thing... in LCD monitors which shud i opt for in 19" WS category..?? viewsonic or samsung? black wud be preferable to me...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^

VG1930WM I would say as its cheap and pretty good on performance too  but beware for the vx1932wm models of View Sonic 

from ur web site I see u are already employed  so I dont think budget would be concirn for u... so also consider Dell 22" widescreen which is Rs. 13900/- all at Kolkata... Model Number Dell E228WFP


----------



## xsreality (Nov 30, 2007)

hmm.. dats d one i was suggested... u got a gud review of the vx1932wm model coz on the viewsonic site i was temporarily impressed by its incorrect features.. 

my dear friend.. i m employed but the money that i will be spending for this system won't be mine! i m yet to finish one of my semesters then i wud join & be able to think freely atleast about money!!  

22"... man! doesn't it seem to be too big for a monitor?? that wud be bigger than my television set! mayb i wil stick with that 19" model only... though it has got a strange bottom shape!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 30, 2007)

@xsreality

The Dell 22" model worth the extra 4k which would one sepnd over 19" view sonic counter part, the vg1930wm which is at Rs. 9500/- 

anyway its personal choice, if u cant extend the budget then yeah 19" vg1930wm wont be a bad buy


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2007)

I need to Build the Cheapest PC, no worries about Performance
Only use is Internet and Office application
Can you please tell me its Config and Quote ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 1, 2007)

@satyamy
go for second. ull get a gud deal @ 2~3k w/o monitor.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Is Dell LCDs are really that good....i have seen on the web that people owns 32" or more supporting 2650X2048....somewhat resolution!

What is the price for 19" Wide screen DELL?


----------



## janitha (Dec 1, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Is Dell LCDs are really that good....i have seen on the web that people owns 32" or more supporting 2650X2048....somewhat resolution!
> 
> What is the price for 19" Wide screen DELL?



From what I know through forums, they are very good and their support and service is even better. In a popular "GO" in a forum 19" wide Dell was offered for about 10K with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @satyamy
> go for second. ull get a gud deal @ 2~3k w/o monitor.


i already have a second hand 
but need to build a new one
so need suggestion


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 1, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> From what I know through forums, they are very good and their support and service is even better. In a popular "GO" in a forum 19" wide Dell was offered for about 10K with a 5 year warranty.




No Kidding!! If dell is so great then why people run for crappier brands!
Does DELL has a showroom in NEW DELHI?

Viewsonic is the hot deal nowdays but ever since the 19" 1932WM shows errors, its going down.

Can someone post the price for 17", 19", 20" and 22" prices?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 1, 2007)

@janitha
but id their site, 19''wide DVI costs 15k+ with 3y warranty nd 16k+ for 5yr warranty.


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 1, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> i already have a second hand
> but need to build a new one
> so need suggestion



CPU         -Celeron 1.6GHZ  -1400
MB          -Any 945            -2200
HDD         -250GB SATA     -2600
RAM         -Transcend 1GB -900
Moniter     -15" CRT          -3000
Cabinet     -with SMPS      -900
KB & Mouse  -                 -500
UPS         -Any              -1400
DVD        -Sony              -1200
==========================
Total                             -14k    
==========================


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> CPU -Celeron 1.6GHZ -1400
> Total -14k
> ==========================


Thanks


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 1, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> CPU         -Celeron 1.6GHZ  -1400
> MB          -Any 945            -2200



wont this b a better option:
AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2	@ Rs.	1100	/- + TAX
BIOSTAR / ASUS / MSI (K9MM-V) VIA Chipset based board supporting 4 SATA	@ Rs.	1650	/- + TAX


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 1, 2007)

pls start a similar thread which selects the best laptops at good price  and also 
best configs of dell lappies
this is reqd as many r considering these days to buy lappies.
laptops FTW!


----------



## Orionz (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Guys
I am trying to make my way in Gaming,But due to low hardware system resource
i am unable to play most of games frm 2004. i have not played even a single PC games from 2005.[demos in digital passion not talkin abt freeware other little games on digit DVD]

[Frm 2004 i am Having Celeron 2.0Ghz,376mb of ram,n intel's D845GLAD mobo,n i think it does not support for any Vertex and Pixel shader)]

So, i want to make a machine that may capable of playing latest n upcoming games with onboard Graphics. N Guys i definitely want to switch to AMD Platform.(as i heard that it is good for gaming in someways)...

**I am not a hardcore gamer just want to play games at decent speed.n good graphics. 

Suggest me good Config For It.
Budget 7 to 8k[CPU+MOBO] i think it is enuf for it?? some more bucks cant make prob.



Pls help guys....


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 2, 2007)

i think amd4400+ and asus m2avm will b a gud buy at around 7k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 2, 2007)

@Orionz
AMD Athlon X2 4000+ with MSI K9N GM2 for 2.6k nd 2.4k

Nvidia 8400GT GFX card: 3k


----------



## Orionz (Dec 2, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> i think amd4400+ and asus m2avm will b a gud buy at around 7k



Understand abt the mobo

is it naa
*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1568&l1=3&l2=101&l3=496
how much VRAM IT has..... Dont forget abt Pixel n vertex Shader.
Currently they are ver 3.0 n in next some time 4.0 will hit...


but donnu anything abt AMD Cpus
what is and4400+...

any official specification link..


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay guys. I need a brand new system, but budget is around 22-24k. What should I do?

Things I want:
A decent processor, but nothing too speedy. Has to be cool and quiet. 
A good quality motherboard. No overclocking features, just has to have rock solid stability and some 2-3 year warranty.
LCD display


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 2, 2007)

If it is no overclocking then its gotta be AMD!
But still i insist on waiting till January becoz at that time there will be AMDs K10 Dual Cores and Tri-cores in the market!

But if u want to wait then u can see the first page of this thread which gets updated almost everyday!


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 2, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> If it is no overclocking then its gotta be AMD!
> But still i insist on waiting till January becoz at that time there will be AMDs K10 Dual Cores and Tri-cores in the market!
> 
> But if u want to wait then u can see the first page of this thread which gets updated almost everyday!



There is No (Virtually) improvement in K10 over the K8 ..so there is no point in going for  k10dual cores....



			
				Orionz said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> I am trying to make my way in Gaming,But due to low hardware system resource
> i am unable to play most of games frm 2004. i have not played even a single PC games from 2005.[demos in digital passion not talkin abt freeware other little games on digit DVD]
> 
> ...




Intel E4500 ==> 4.8k
Biostar 7050==> 3.2k
Total 8k
In stock it is equivalent to X2 5200...but if u slightly overclock...it will kill any AMD offering....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 2, 2007)

@goobimama

Do you need a full system means incl;uding display / UPS / spk or u just the need the CPU (Procy + Mobo + RAM + grfx + etc) ??

and please do specify the needs and purpose for the system as that helps to locate and compile best products for the job..

thnx...


----------



## Orionz (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanx to all who replied.But guys i will like to switch AMD platform.N overclocking no way man..............atleast never done before this. Hope u can better compile .a combo for me....final budget is 9k for mobo+cpu                              posting frm netfront 3 so post may not be formatted correctley.


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey friends....
I m gonna buy a new LCD TFT Monitor.

First my requirements:
1.17" LCD TFT(Widescreen +/-)
2.*Primary Use: Gaming n Movies*
3.Speakers:No such requirement(+/-)
*4.Budget:12k, max 15k*

Well, i'hv don a bit of research n zeroed in on the following:
1.Viewsonic VG1932WM(No VX series,coz they suck)
2.Asus PG191(?)
3.LG 194WT(yes i kno its 19")


Now plz give me a suggestion guyz....I need it quick...gonna buy within nxt 2 weeks!


----------



## satyamy (Dec 2, 2007)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> Hey friends....
> ...........
> Now plz give me a suggestion guyz....I need it quick...gonna buy within nxt 2 weeks!


 
You can get a Very Good 19" LCD in 12K
You can go for Dell Monitors or LG One they are Really Good

have a look at the Latest Thread on LCD which has 22" Dell E228WFP recommend by Choto_Cheeta
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71883 

You can even get 19" Viewsonic LCD in 11.5K
For Eg : *www.viewsonic.com/products/lcddisplays/proseries/vp930b/


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

I need a full system down to the UPS. That includes, CPU, mobo, RAM, HDD, cabby, SMPS, DVD writer, mouse keyboard, monitor. 

I guess I can figure out the rest, I just want to know which motherboard and CPU I should go in for.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 2, 2007)

ok...i see a lot of people here looking for a 19" LCD 

only 19"LCD that i can think is DELL SE198WFP......its lotta better than current samsung analogs(non BW) or value viewsonic crap or some LG stuff (WT & WS)

TRUST ME its not only hardware but also aftersales support that should really influence buying decisions.......& DELL SUPPORT ROCKS

and one thing more do learn to negotiate with DELL........btw. i ordered a DELL SE198WFP(3yrs warranty) for a cousin for RS 10,300/- inc tax & delivery here in DELHI just 6 days back!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

The use of the system is basic office work. Word, excel, a little bit of indesign.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ basic office work then i can think of power efficiency

i think it should be a SEMPRON LE 1100(45W TDP) with a ASUS M2A VM


----------



## Musicmaker23 (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm looking to configure myself a desktop soon..

*work criteria:* create spread sheets, video, download, & moderate gaming _(MUST BE CAPABLE OF HANDLING VISTA LIKE A COMP-EQUIVALENT OF SUPERMAN)_
i'm never keen on upgrading my pc & appreciate having the best at the time that'll last me for at least 2.5 years without hassle..
*budget*: 40-55 k for the cpu alone

can u plz help me out with a cool intel config?? (plz mention the newest HD DVDROM) 
I was considering Quad core as some of their prices were recently slashed..

thanks in advance


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 2, 2007)

In 55 k you can totally get a rocking PC [And you have that Budget for CPU Alone?  or CPU = Dabba you wanted to say??]

Well Intel C2Q 6600 + Asus or Gigabyte Mobo + 4 GB DDR II 800 Mhz + 320 GB SATA II HDD with 16 MB Buffer + 8800 GT + 19" LCD will fit in that 55K with ease 

That Config can Run Vista to the Max Setts @ Max Color, Max Res whatever you dreamed of.

For gaming this can run 95% of games at Settings maxed out. Only Latest 10.x DirectX based games @ High Setts may cause probs due to gfx bottleneck.

All parts will come with 3 Years Warranty atleast. [proccy is it 1 or 3 year?]

+ Add W/e HD DVD Rom you want to [I got no idea abt exact price]


*www.theitwares.com and check for Prices of these


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 2, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> There is No (Virtually) improvement in K10 over the K8 ..so there is no point in going for  k10dual cores....



Firstly they are native quad cores and secondly they have bigger FSB and absolutely they will are better performer than the good ol' X2 Athlons!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 2, 2007)

@Orionz
If u want AMD then,
AMD Athlon X2 5200+ 5k
Asus M2A VM 3.2k

X2 5200+ 2.6Ghz and has 2MB L2 cache.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 3, 2007)

@ Choto & Others

I have a very ol Pc...Acer Pentium 166Mhz with 192Mb Ram & 20GB HDD....da 20 gb went kaput....

Can i Add 1 40 gb HDD....Even if it restricts space of HDD.... its okay....or is there any way to Use large size HDD on it....

Just want it to run ....planning to use it with Linux

& Choto Can u clear ur inbox man


----------



## satyamy (Dec 3, 2007)

ArZuNeOs said:
			
		

> @ Choto & Others
> ................
> & Choto Can u clear ur inbox man


 
HDD supporting depends on your Motherboard
You didnt Specified which board you are using


----------



## geffklusner (Dec 3, 2007)

hi,
    those guidelines given are excellent to purchase a new system,  but i can tell you regarding things to know before print.
*Know Before You Buy 
*


Saving money on printing starts *before* you buy your printer. 

Once you start looking at certain models, make sure you check the recommended print volume; if you typically print 100 pages a day, you wouldn’t want to buy a printer that's rated for 500 pages a month.

Replacement ink cartridge costs represent a major part of your long-term printing expenses. Expect to pay $10 to $40 for an ink cartridge, and $60 or more for a toner cartridge.



Don't judge a cartridge just by its price; the number of pages it can print is just as important. That figure will change depending on how much ink you use on a page; the industry-standard is 5% coverage per page for each color. Some companies make yield information available on the Web along with other printer specifications; others will provide it if you ask.

Many cheap laser printers come with starter cartridges that last anywhere from 60 percent to as little as 33 percent as long as a regular cartridge. If you know you'll be printing 100 pages per month, find a printer that comes with a full-size cartridge



The heavier, brighter or more specialized the *paper *is, the more expensive it will be. You'll pay as little as a half-cent per page for typical, 20-pound office paper, to as much as a dollar for an 8.5-by-11-inch sheet of glossy photo paper.



Save the good stuff for final prints; for everything else, use the cheapest paper your comfortable with. Third-party brands often cost less per page than the printer manufacturer's media, always test it on your printer to make sure you like the results. You might go through a full pack to do this,.


----------



## Orionz (Dec 3, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Orionz
> If u want AMD then,
> AMD Athlon X2 5200+ 5k
> Asus M2A VM 3.2k
> ...



First of all thanks for reply,
I have just read the review on Asus M2A VM,[HDMI]

Reviewed with the Rig[AMD Athlon X2 5000+, 2 GB of Kingston Hyper-X RAM, a 150 GB Western Digital Raptor, and a nVidia 7900GT]

There is written that the games like Doom3 scored only 24.5 fps.Half Life 2: Lost Coast scored 17 fps @ 800*600 n low settings.......

after reading that some doubt are coming in mind.....really it will be capable of  playing upcoming games with the help of integrated graphics.....Because that is my aim.......

What u think.......


Can i send u the link of review by pm?

Or u have answer.......??????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 3, 2007)

@Goobi Sorry for the late reply...

25k Budget, and for an office system with a TFT must...

As its an office system I dont think the value seriese TFTs would be a bad idea... i have seen view sonic VA seriese options and they are not bad at all its the vx which I see gives problem every where, so I would say 19" va1903wm which is Rs. 8500/- 

so I would think of this,

AMD X2 4000+	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
ASUS M2N-MX SE	@ Rs.	2400	/- + TAX
2 GB (1x2) DDR-II 667 MHz Kingstone	@ Rs.	2200	/- + TAX
160 GB SATA	@ Rs.	2000	/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Any good looking Cabinet with default PSU	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
19" TFT VA1903wm	@ Rs.	8500	/- + TAX
Local Keyboard Mouse	@ Rs.	500	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX

TAX	 (@ 4% VAT) Rs.	884/-
*Total		Rs. 22984/-*

With this config u have a 2k margine as some time u may see the 1903wm model not available so there u may have to think for va1912wm or the vg1930wm 

thnx...


@Musicmaker23

I am not talking about bigger heavy upgrades but adding few rams after an year wont be a bad idea...

for 55k you may consider this bellow config 

Intel Q6600	@ Rs.	11500	/- + TAX
ASUS P5N32-E Sli	@ Rs.	11000	/- + TAX
XFX 8800 GT 512 MB	@ Rs.	13000	/- + TAX
4 GB (2GBx2) DDR-II 667 MHz Kingstone / Transend	@ Rs.	5200	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16 MB Buffer (Segate / Samsung / WD)	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Good looking Zebronics or iBall Cabinet 	@ Rs.	2000	/- + TAX
Cooler Master 600 Watts	@ Rs.	3200	/- + TAX

TAX	 (@ 4% VAT) Rs.	1992	/-
*Total	Rs.	51792	/-*


I would add up that if possible then get a cooler like *ThermalRight ultra 120 eXtreme * which will allow the Q6600 to run at or more than 3.0 GHz


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 3, 2007)

@Orionz
we can't expect more from an integrated graphics.
X1250 and n7050 is the best onboard GFX available....but i say it can't be copared with even the lowest of a standalone GFX card.
Even a 2.2k 8400GS is hell of a lot better than that.

And is that 17fps@800*600 low with onboard GFX? With a 7900 one can probably play HL2 LC @ 1280*1024 @ max with bout 40+fps.

Even i finished HL2 EP1 on my 4200+ and 7600GT @ 1280*960@max with more than 30~35fps.

In the case of onboard GFX, the onboard GPU is highly bottleneck, but its purpose is to allow some low level gaming..say FarCry, Quake 4 @ low~med etc.
X1250 can handle FarCry @ 800*600@ high~veryhigh with AA 0ff. playable with avg 25 fps.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot Saurav. Seems to be a good system. One more thing, will it be completely Ubuntu compatible? Also, I guess with the prices out here, it will most likely touch 25k. I might remove the extra gig of RAM and make it 80Gigs for HDD. But thanks for the config.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 4, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
does M2N MX SE support basic overclocking like CPU frequency nd multuplier. Im sure it dun haf voltage tweaks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 4, 2007)

@goobimama

Fedora / Ubuntu runs fine under this board... and prices are upto date so may be 500 would be the max which u should need to pay for the hardware now cant say how much for the assemble if u dont do it by ur self...

@aravind_n20

it supports some basic OC with multiple and preset frequency as well as 4 step voltage control too ... (refer to the Manual of M2N-MX SE here at this bellow images)

*img129.imageshack.us/img129/8880/amdlf1.jpg

Also you get to adjust the RAM timings too but with limitations 

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/2497/amdxo6.jpg

howver for advance OC one would need to consider the M2NPV-VM


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 4, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
thnx man
i was confused b/w M2N MX nd M2A Vm. Im also getting him an 8600GT, so so need of gud onboard GFX.


----------



## Orionz (Dec 4, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Orionz
> we can't expect more from an integrated graphics.
> X1250 and n70............... GFX card.
> Even a 2.2k 840....................... a 7900 on...
> .......



So it is now final for me to go for 
AMD Athlon 5200+ -=-> CPU [Ithink i will definitely go for it 
ASUS M2A-VM      -=-> MOBO [NO HDMI-"will help me in my budget"]
                                          [or any other mobo with n7050 Chipset] which is best...
------------------------------------???????????????

What abt the future upgrades........Something abt GPU???????

Waiting..........

Clear my doubts n leave me to get my new upgrades................. Cant wait...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ You can get either this
*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/content.php?S_ID=307
or this
*www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=TF7150U-M7
With the e4500 if u want..
and if u do take a x2 5200+ make sure it is a 65nm brisbane


----------



## Sreeejith (Dec 4, 2007)

My friend need a 19" widescreen LCD monitor under 10k. Can anybody suggest a good one?


----------



## Orionz (Dec 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ You can get either this
> *www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/content.php?S_ID=307
> or this
> *www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=TF7150U-M7
> ...



Those are also good boards wint intel Cpus......My choice is Amd.....
coz the given biostar board can only share graphics memory up to 512mb.....n the
asus am2 vm with x1250 chipset can be shared up to 1024 mb..of graphics memory.

See the diffrence betn...512MB-------=---------1024MB.
==================================================



> and if u do take a x2 5200+ make sure it is a 65nm brisbane



Wht.......


----------



## arun_chennai (Dec 4, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Firstly they are native quad cores and secondly they have bigger FSB and absolutely they will are better performer than the good ol' X2 Athlons!



No mate u r talking about "ON PAPER" improvements but in real world benchmarks there r no improvements (atleast not till now)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 4, 2007)

@Orionz
It won't make much difference if the max GFX mem is 512 or 1GB. Performance will be more or less the same as such GPUs can't even use full potential of even 256 MB running @ 1333Mhz[667 in dual].

Even in some cards like 7600GS 256 dn 512, the 256 may have better or same performance as 512 coz even that GPU can't use full memory as the bottleneck is GPU nd not the GFX memory. 

7050 mobo ll be better in terms of future proof, coz its SM3.0 but itll e costly.
But ull get at same price point as M2A VM as M2AVM is ASUS 
And the other is a Biostar. 

Both the 7050 nd M2A VM are gud. Decide considering their prices at ur local store nd in case of Biostar, availability may be an issue.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 5, 2007)

arun_chennai said:
			
		

> No mate u r talking about "ON PAPER" improvements but in real world benchmarks there r no improvements (atleast not till now)



Hit this:
*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/phenom_9600/


----------



## Edburg (Dec 5, 2007)

One of my friend is goin for a gigh end system....

1)Q6600
2)Mobo
3)4 GB RAM
4)Graphic card
6)250 GB
5)Cabinet

the rest he has with him....

Now he was about to buy a intel G33 board...i insisted that he go for a P35 board from other vendors...he wont overclock so i dont know what to tell him to not to buy an intel board....also which P35 will be better i was thinking of biostar P35

his budget for graphic card was 7k but i aske dto go for 8800GT...

will the default one with new cabi SMPS be enough ? The one from his previous P4 PC(G865GBF socket 478 with AGP graphic) wont work will it ?


----------



## gulgulumaal (Dec 6, 2007)

What do you guys think of this combo and the price?

Jetway M26GT3-SVP Mobo  - Rs 2200
AMD Sempron LE-1100 Proccy - Rs 1650

I already have the rest of the stuff (1GB DDR2 RAM + DVD Writer + HDD + keyb/mouse/monitor etc)

I'm planning to use the cabinet/SMPS from my old P3 for this.
It's a 20 pin SMPS with following rating

TOTAL OUTPUT - 235W

+5V    - 25A
+12V   - 8A
+3.3V  - 12A
SB +5V - 1A
-5V    - 0.5A
-12V   - 0.5A

+5V + 3.3V - 125W MAX

Do you think I'll be able to use the SMPS for the new system (maybe with a 20 to 24 pin adapter) ?


----------



## janitha (Dec 6, 2007)

gulgulumaal said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of this combo and the price?
> 
> Jetway M26GT3-SVP Mobo  - Rs 2200
> AMD Sempron LE-1100 Proccy - Rs 1650
> ...



Better buy a 400W PSU with24 pin. It won't cost much.


----------



## SystemError (Dec 6, 2007)

@goobimama

can u plz post the price of the hardware in goa and from which dealer AFAIK ASIC doesnt sell AMD so which is the next best dealer for AMD.

@all

i need a new system config budget 12k only Cabinet part ie CPU+Mobo+HDD(80GB)+RAM(1GB)+CABBY w/PSU

plz provide me info for AMD as well as Intel based configs.
and will these configs be Vista Capable or Premium Ready with aditional GPU Card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> One of my friend is goin for a gigh end system....
> 
> 1)Q6600
> 2)Mobo
> ...


THis entire system is good but u need to mention a little bit of price range too.
Anyways tell him to buy *ASUS* *P5N E SLI* motherboard since its better than Intel Original and also u are insisting him to buy 8800 GT so it will give best performance when paired with nVidia card and chipset.

Most of the Intel originals support ATi cards but they can easily be combined with nVidia cards also!

Also check the *ASUS* *P5K C* which supports both DDR2 as well as DDR3 RAM!

Please also consider the Power requirements of your system becaus u have to have atleast 500W PSU.


----------



## sonu1983 (Dec 6, 2007)

ok guys am going in for this config..plz do suggest if any changes..budget is 45-50k...

athlon 4800+                        = 3950
MSI K9AG NEO2-DIGITAL         = 4800
1x1GB 800MHZ RAM TRANCERD  = 2500
250GB SEAGATE(16MB buffer)   = 2800
monitor 19"(suggest 1 plz)        =10,000
lite on dvd writer                    = 1250
cabinet                                 = 1500
MSI 8800GT 512mb                 = 14,700
SMPS(do i go for zebronics 500 = 2000
        watts platinum?)  

If u guys feel anything needs to be changed .. plz do let me know..as ill be going with this config in 2 days..thanks in advance..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^

Intel E6550	@ Rs.	7100	/- + TAX
XFX 650i Ultra	@ Rs.	4600	/- + TAX
XFX 8800 GT 512 MB	@ Rs.	13000	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz single Stick	@ Rs.	2400	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16 Mb Buffer	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Cabby + ColorSit / Power Safe / Zebronics SMPS ( 450 /500 watts)	@ Rs.	2000	/- + TAX
19" View Sonic VG1930wm	@ Rs.	9200	/- + TAX
Microsft Desktop Pro 700 Combo	@ Rs.	650	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX
5.1 Creaitve Inspre	@ Rs.	3600	/- + TAX


TAX	 (@ 4% VAT) Rs.	1914	/-

*Total	@ Rs.	49764	/-*


----------



## sonu1983 (Dec 6, 2007)

well am more inclined to the AMD side  so i would expect more on the amd combos


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 6, 2007)

^^i wud suggest asus m2n-e mobo and zebronics peace or antibiotic cabby at Rs2000


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 6, 2007)

U should opt for a ASUS M2N-E...really awesome board! Or if u want ans SLI setup then go for M2N E - SLI for 300/- more! but M2N-E is nVidia 570 Ultra chipset and SLI version is 500 
M2NE Ultra has copper heat sink and SLI version dont!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 6, 2007)

@sonu1983
get 2*1G transcent 800 for 1.3k*2=2.6k
And also as chotto said, get XFX 8800GT. Cheaper nd better.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 7, 2007)

My friend is buying a Motherboard+RAM+processor this december. What is the best combo he can find within Rs 10000? (He is going to use onboard graphics, so it should be good.)


----------



## sonu1983 (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks@cyber,keith,@aravind
i also wanted to know which smps to get..i can go with a cheap cabinet around 1k..but smps needs to be atleast 500w to support the graphic card right? zebronics 500w platinum?

and also i asked for the asus M2N-E ..he says 5850 ...i thought it was only 5000 ...hmmm suckers..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ Dude, different states have different prices so its not a new thing. Just try to bargain as much as u can!

Zebronics 500 platinum is a good PSU. Go for it!


----------



## axxo (Dec 7, 2007)

i want to buy a branded cabinet(not interested in zebronics,intex,frontech...)

antec is too costly any alternate that i can go for?...i would like to have cabinet+smps for 6k(max)


----------



## mAYHEM (Dec 7, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a board for QX6600,basic use is A/V encoding.Budget~10K


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dude VIP also make quality cabinets but they are as costly as cooler master. Zebronics antibiotics is the best in your budget, even if i have to buy a cabinet now , i will definitely go for Antibiotics.

There is hardly any cabinet which is as good as Cooler Master, Antec, Thermaltake and cheap as INTEX.

COOLER MASTER Elite 330 is for 2400/-!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 7, 2007)

@sonu1983
where is ur location?
M2N E is below 5k...some 4.7~4.8k here
And 500W platinum is for 1.8k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2007)

mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest a board for QX6600,basic use is A/V encoding.Budget~10K



*ASUS P5K-C *


----------



## sonu1983 (Dec 7, 2007)

@aravind...am from hyderabad..here he said 5850 for the asus M2N-E..so i was kinda confused..anyways..will go tomrow n finalize the price..n btw 500w platinum enough for 8800GT card..i hope so


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi 
I am going to buy a new system.
I only want followinf parts and my budget is 15-18 K (can stretch to 20K) please suggets best possible config.

Processor (C2D )
2Gb Ram
HDD
Cabinet
Motherboard

I have monitor , speaker, UPS, Keybrd , mouse. which i  wioll be using with this new system.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 8, 2007)

sonu1983 said:
			
		

> @aravind...am from hyderabad..here he said 5850 for the asus M2N-E..so i was kinda confused..anyways..will go tomrow n finalize the price..n btw 500w platinum enough for 8800GT card..i hope so



Its more than enough...but it should be a platinum one!



			
				kjuvale said:
			
		

> Hi
> I am going to buy a new system.
> I only want followinf parts and my budget is 15-18 K (can stretch to 20K) please suggets best possible config.
> 
> ...


Check the first page of this thread!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 8, 2007)

@GeekyBoy

Rs. 10k budget, here are the options for u....

AMD X2 4800+	@ Rs.	4300	/- + TAX
ASUS M2NPV VM (Nvidia 6150 chipset)	@ Rs.	4000	/- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend)	@ Rs.	1000	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ (4% VAT) Rs.	372	/-
*Total	Rs.	9672	/-*

if budget permits, try and add another 1 GB RAM , as it would boost the systems performance a lot


----------



## axxo (Dec 8, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude VIP also make quality cabinets but they are as costly as cooler master. Zebronics antibiotics is the best in your budget, even if i have to buy a cabinet now , i will definitely go for Antibiotics.
> 
> There is hardly any cabinet which is as good as Cooler Master, Antec, Thermaltake and cheap as INTEX.
> 
> COOLER MASTER Elite 330 is for 2400/-!



thank you dude...i think i can go for  COOLER MASTER Elite 330....any dealer for it?


----------



## shyamno (Dec 8, 2007)

Which is better GMA X3000 (in G965) or GMA X3100 (in G33) ??


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 9, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @GeekyBoy
> 
> Rs. 10k budget, here are the options for u....
> 
> ...



Thanks Choto, but would Asus M2A-VM be a better option, since it has ATi x1250 IGP, which I think is better than Nvidia 6150 ?



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> Which is better GMA X3000 (in G965) or GMA X3100 (in G33) ??



In G965, the IGP is GMA X3000

In G33 the IGP is GMA 3100

The G965 would be better.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 9, 2007)

when cosidering gaming i see games runs better on nvidia 6150 where as under vista both performs same way at it is... as for gaming the SM 3.0 which is present in the Nvidia 6150 IGP gives it an edge over the x1250 which supports SM 2.0, same like G965 (IGP x3000) and G33 (IGP x3100)...

Where as personally i feel x1250 is more suited with Windows vista over nvidia 6150


----------



## Pathik (Dec 9, 2007)

the x3000 supports shader model 3 whereas the x3100 doesnt.
So the x3000 is slightly better for gaming .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 9, 2007)

Main drawback og X1250 is lack of Sm 3.0
It can't even start Dirt.
But on sheer performance, it beats 6150 ny day.
Also X1250 uses xtra 256MB variable texture memory additional to the shared mem which varies from 64MB to 1G.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 9, 2007)

No one cares for onboard gfx gaming. They SUCK


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 9, 2007)

its enuf for weekend gamerz, who just wanna try many games [maybe to just find its not worth to game on onboard gfx] 

but they too haf the right to try. Who are we to stop them? 

he he


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey...my budget is 30k and im looking to upgrade my system..i already have a keyboard ,monitor, mouse and a dvd writer i just want to upgrade my cpu{Motherboard,cabinet,ram,graphics card,hard disk}...i need the pc for gaming..and i need it to be fully compatible with windows vista...pls let me know which one is the best to go for..thank u..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 9, 2007)

^^ 
Xfx 8800gt 256mb 13k
c2d e6750 7.8k
xfx 650i ultra- 4.8k
2*1gb ddr2 800 mhz ram- 2.6k
Seagate 250 gb sata 2 7200.10 hdd-2.4k


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 9, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^
> Xfx 8800gt 256mb 13k
> c2d e6750 7.8k
> xfx 650i ultra- 4.8k
> ...


 
thank you so much for ur response..could u tell me if i will be able to play halo 2 on the above graphics card...and is it future proof for atleast a year...and can i play all the latest games..and how about the speed of the system will it be good my current config is
pent 4 2.4 ghz
intel d845gvsr
256 mb ram


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 9, 2007)

^^8800gt will easily handle most of da games today...if possible try to get 512mb version of 8800gt


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 9, 2007)

@surajramnani2k8
Its the second best card in the world after 8800GTX/U
What is ur monitor?
If its a 15 or 17" CRT, then 8800GT wud be overkill. Even an 8600GT[6~7k] can handle all games @ high/max @ 1024*768.

And E6750 too is a very gud performer.
Ur older system is not even a comparison against the suggested by Pathiks.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 9, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @surajramnani2k8
> Its the second best card in the world after 8800GTX/U
> What is ur monitor?
> If its a 15 or 17" CRT, then 8800GT wud be overkill. Even an 8600GT[6~7k] can handle all games @ high/max @ 1024*768.
> ...


 
thanks..my monitor is samsung syncmaster 793s 17 inches..ill go for the config as suggested by pathiks..any more suggestions?..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 9, 2007)

@surajramnani2k8
I think ur monitor supports max of 1280*1024 @ 60Hz.
So 8800GT wud be gud choice. U can do Ultra high @ that res.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 10, 2007)

8800 GT is a good choice also because on that resolution the 8600GT wont be able to handle CRISIS with high resolution and 8800 GT can even at 1280X1024!


----------



## Stick (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Friends,

Can you please suggest me basic DDR2 supported MOBO + Procy + RAM up to 5000/-

System will be used for Office use and light gaming (no graphic card/no overclocking by chance)

Please suggest Intel & AMD config

Thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

nice user name 

anyway pretty hard to fit some thing under 5k  you have to think for AMD Sempron processor 

AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 @ Rs. 1100 /- + TAX
BIOSTAR / ASUS / MSI (K9MM-V) VIA Chipset based board supporting 4 SATA @ Rs. 1650 /- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 900 /- + TAX

*with TAX its Rs. 3750/-*

where as try for this config if possible...

AMD X2 4000+ @ Rs. 2600/- + TAX
ASUS M2N-MX SE @ Rs. 2400/- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II which is Rs. 900/-

total makes it at Rs. 6136 incl 4% VAT


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> when cosidering gaming i see games runs better on nvidia 6150 where as under vista both performs same way at it is... as for gaming the SM 3.0 which is present in the Nvidia 6150 IGP gives it an edge over the x1250 which supports SM 2.0, same like G965 (IGP x3000) and G33 (IGP x3100)...
> 
> Where as personally i feel x1250 is more suited with Windows vista over nvidia 6150


To confirm my opinion about the superiority of the x1250 over the 6150, go to the following link: *techreport.com/articles.x/11931/9

x1250 beats the 6150 in most of the tests.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

@GeekyBoy

Do read it was my personal opinion... sure you do have the option for M2A-VM  so why not, if u feel that would be the best option for u  go for it... 

i expressed what i personally saw at my end while using both the IGPs


----------



## Stick (Dec 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> nice user name
> 
> anyway pretty hard to fit some thing under 5k  you have to think for AMD Sempron processor
> 
> ...



Some where I read that for ON BOARD GRAPHICS ATI chipset MOBO is Best, make me correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2007)

@Stick 

with your budget, I dont think you will be able to afford a ATi based board..  though having said that you may think for MSI K9AGM2 which is Rs. 2400/- + TAX comes with Ati x1250


----------



## Stick (Dec 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Stick
> 
> with your budget, I dont think you will be able to afford a ATi based board..  though having said that you may think for MSI K9AGM2 which is Rs. 2400/- + TAX comes with Ati x1250



JETWAY M2A692-GDG AMD 690G Rs.2700/- @ Mumbai, How about this?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ that's also a good deal.. try to get it in less.. it is the same chipset.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 10, 2007)

K9A GM2 has only 2 mem slots nd no DVI.
But M2A VM has 4 of them nd also got DVI.
If Jetway has 4 slots nd DVI, then its gr8 vfm.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^
> Xfx 8800gt 256mb 13k
> c2d e6750 7.8k
> xfx 650i ultra- 4.8k
> ...


 
hey can u suggest me another motherboard which comes within my budget which is as good as  the one u have mentioned and which supports all other hardwares as u have mentioned..?..thanks...or is there a better alternative to this as i want to buy a perfect system within 30k ..thanks..


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 11, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @surajramnani2k8
> Its the second best card in the world after 8800GTX/U
> What is ur monitor?
> If its a 15 or 17" CRT, then 8800GT wud be overkill. Even an 8600GT[6~7k] can handle all games @ high/max @ 1024*768.
> ...


 is this true??????????? at what settings can Crysis run on 8600GT?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 11, 2007)

8600 GT: Medium / High setts upto 1024 X 768 resolutions.

More than that is out of reach for this card.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 11, 2007)

surajramnani2k8 said:
			
		

> hey can u suggest me another motherboard which comes within my budget which is as good as  the one u have mentioned and which supports all other hardwares as u have mentioned..?..thanks...or is there a better alternative to this as i want to buy a perfect system within 30k ..thanks..



Whats wrong in this one?
This is by far the best possible config. or otherwise u can go for something extreme but in that case u chave to churn ur pocket too!

Another option in motherboard is ASUS P5N E SLI, cost 1K-2K more than XFX one and same chipset!


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 11, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Whats wrong in this one?
> This is by far the best possible config. or otherwise u can go for something extreme but in that case u chave to churn ur pocket too!
> 
> Another option in motherboard is ASUS P5N E SLI, cost 1K-2K more than XFX one and same chipset!


 
thanks for the response ok then i guess ill go with that config could u even tell me which cabinet to go in for and a good sub woofer..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ If u dont need the sli u can go for the Abit IP35e. DAmn good clocker.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks a lot for all the reply  guys really appreciate it..im sorry but im not able to get the xfx ultra 650i mobo and xfx 8800gt 256 mb graphics card..could u guys pls suggest me witha good alternative maybe  a good intel motherboard and is it ok if i go in for 8600gt or 7900gt..pls suggest me with a graphics card which is easily available.....and will it be vista supported???....as i said earlier my budget is 30k and im lookin to upgrade my cpu that is mother board ram graphics card  processor and cabinet and smps...im sorry for keeping on askin the same question just want to make sure i get the best system and i know digit guys are the best people to ask from  ..thanks a lot...if possible could u guys even tell me where ill get xfx as motherboard and graphics card and motherboard as suggested by pathiks in chennai..???..thanks a lot..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Buying a new 7900 GT is totally waste of money, u can get a used 7900 GT for really less price but there's no point buying 7 series since 8 series is DX10 and there are DX10 games already in the market and its just a start!

Motherboard ASUS P5N E SLI (same 650i chipset) or Abit IP35E is also a good option as pathiks already said.

MSI P35 NEO-F also a good one.
So there u have lot of options!


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 12, 2007)

how about this...
intel dg33fbc motherboard
intel core 2 duo e6750
xfx 8600gt graphics card
2*1 gb ram
250 gb hard disk
...i guess this will be vista ready and i just got to know from my dealer that 8800gt comes only with 512mb guess hes a noob  ...and if i go in for a 8600gt i can play all the games at max settings without a problem rite?..and i heard its direct x 10 compatible and vista compatible too...i thought of going in for 8800gt 512mb with the other specifications as i have said in this post..but its too costly and i guess in the future i can always upgrade with this mobo rite?..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

^^^

When you are getting a grfx card, then dont buy Intel G33 boards, try for XFX 650i Untra  the over all performance will improve for sure


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> When you are getting a grfx card, then dont buy Intel G33 boards, try for XFX 650i Untra  the over all performance will improve for sure


 
i am tryin but not available here i guess ...but what if i go with the config i have suggested is it that the games wont play at max settings?whats de difference?


----------



## [A]LT.F4 (Dec 13, 2007)

Can anyone suggest me which motherboard will be the best for these configs - 
XFX 8600GT, 2GB RAM, P4 3.06 GHz..?
thanx.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 13, 2007)

[A]LT.F4 said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest me which motherboard will be the best for these configs -
> XFX 8600GT, 2GB RAM, P4 3.06 GHz..?
> thanx.



Please mention ur budget too.
Is your P4 is socket 775?
If yes then XFX 650i ultra or any board that doesn't have onboard display.
Also P35 chipset based is a good option but its with onboard.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ keith p35 also doesnt hv onboard gfx.. Btw @ altf4 try to get a new proccy.. It ll severely bottleneck ur system


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 13, 2007)

See this:

*www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/products/desktop/bdb/dp35dp/feature/index.htm

There are several offering that have onboard and non-onboard display. What i  was saying that buy something which have P35 chipset so that if in future, if he wants to upgrade to Penryn or something else, he will still have option to upgrade and will also served the best performance.


----------



## [A]LT.F4 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanx Pathiks and Keith.. Just one more question, as Pathiks said Dont go for P4 3.06... Then should i go for C2D? Also does the processing/performance of C2D 2.33 GHz = P4 3.06?? 
Thanx..


----------



## janitha (Dec 13, 2007)

[A]LT.F4 said:
			
		

> Thanx Pathiks and Keith.. Just one more question, as Pathiks said Dont go for P4 3.06... Then should i go for C2D? Also does the processing/performance of C2D 2.33 GHz = P4 3.06??
> Thanx..



C2D will be better by all means!


----------



## [A]LT.F4 (Dec 13, 2007)

^^Thanx..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

@[A]LT.F4
Even C2D 1.8 Ghz > P4 3.06Ghz.


----------



## Stick (Dec 13, 2007)

pathiks,

Your Out BOx is *F U L L*, clear it to accept more PM


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 13, 2007)

guyz plz suggest.

i am going to upgrade some portions of my cpu. i want to make the cpu futureproof for at least 2 yrs ( except gfx card).
i am going to change either my proccy/gfx card or my mobo/gfx card. i am not sure abt it. so asking for help.
my current proccy C2D E6400, mobo P5B Deluxe(non wifi), gfx XFX 7900 GT.
By selling my mobo/gfx card i am gonna get at least abt 14K.
I have a total budget of approx. 40K.
Plz suggest wht shud i do?
Whether to change proccy and go for Quad COre?? With may be Gigabyte 8800GTX?? I saw the price for the card abt 26K inclusive tax.
Or i shud change mobo and get may be P5N32 E SLI along with two 8800GTs/8800GTSs??
Plz suggest me the best.
Thnx to all .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

@BULLZI
Get Q6600 + 8800GT 512.

Or u can wait a bit nd get the new 8800GTS 1GB. It wub beat the cr@p outaa GTX.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 13, 2007)

thnx for ur reply Aravind.
i ll get the Q6600.
bt wht abt the card? i found by googling that 8800GTS 512 MB has launched bt i am unable to find a place to buy it.
i also found a card Asus EN 8800GT with 1 GB memory. 
Has the 1GB model for new G92 8800GTS already launched?


----------



## [A]LT.F4 (Dec 13, 2007)

what about Dual Core? (not C2D)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

It has launched, but not showing up in Indianmarket yet. Wait a bit nd itt hit the stores before Jan.

@[A]LT.F4
Intel Pentium dual cores are waste...they are called Pentium D. They haf high clocks, but only gud at producing heat.

Intel dual cores are gud[E2140, 2160, 2180]. They are a kinda varient of C2D with less L2 cache. They have clocks like 1.6Ghz, 18 nd 2.0.
They perofrms similar to C2D with same clocks. Also they overclock like hell. They give bit less score for cache itense apps like audio/video compression, winrara extraction etc.
They haf very high vfm. But u need a gud mobo to oc it.

AMD dual cores are called Athlon X2. They too are gud, if not as gud as C2D, but hell of a lot better than Pentium D and Pentium 4.
They haf very high vfm nd is mainly suited for non crazy overclockers. They can only be oced to max of some 600~700Mhz more.
But at stock, they haf better vfm than C2D. Also AM2 mobos are cheaper nd has more features with better onboard gfx, so better suited for budget users nd gamers.


----------



## [A]LT.F4 (Dec 13, 2007)

@Aravind Yes i am talking about 2140, 2160, 2180, 2200..
Thanks.. 

OK so now i narrowed down to this config...
XFX 650i Ultra mobo, Intel® Pentium® dual-core 2.20 GHz (E2200), 2 x 1 GB DDR2 800MHz, XFX 8600GT (512 MB DDR2), Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet...

Are all these things supported by each other?? (kick me, a complete noob question!).... I think they are supported, correct me if i am wrong..
Thanx..


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 13, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @BULLZI
> Get Q6600 + 8800GT 512.
> 
> Or u can wait a bit nd get the new 8800GTS 1GB. It wub beat the cr@p outaa GTX.


 
got an offer for mobo+gfx card.
but just wanna make sure tht if i use my current proccy with two 8800GTs/GTSs, will there be a bottleneck?
I can oc my proccy to 3 GHZ without ny probs.Plz refer to my whole system :

C2D E6400 @ 3 GHZ (May be some more)
P5N 32 E SLI
2*8800GT/GTSs
2*1 GB Dominator Corsair PC2 8500
Corsair HX 620 Watt

Is it going to perform flawlessly?

P.S. - If no bottleneck situation, I will get Quad Core after 6 months may be.

Please suggest.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 13, 2007)

^^Don't you know that 680i will not support quadcore yorkfield.So its better to get a Q6600 now.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 13, 2007)

^^well then ny other suggested mobo? plz dont mind but i m asking as i m finding it difficult to sell my proccy.

and rite now i got a quote of 15 K for my mobo + gfx card.
wht say??

i saw in Techtree that the 8800GTS 512 MB is retailing at 19,999K in India. Is this info trustworthy??


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Dec 13, 2007)

hey fellas. I am upgrading my system. I settled in for XFX 650i Ultra for the mobo but it seems that its out of stock. Its not available at rashi peripherals at mumbai!! So can anyone suggest me an alternate board with good performance? my budget for the mobo is 5k. I plan to get a e2160 cpu and overclock the hell out of it until i accumulate enuff wealth to get the quad core q6600  Is Zebronics ZEB650i worth looking at?

Also, XFX 8600GT was also not available anywhere(wats with xfx??) so got the BIG 8600GT 256 ddr2 instead for 5.2 k. any comments on this???


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 13, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> ^^well then ny other suggested mobo? plz dont mind but i m asking as i m finding it difficult to sell my proccy.
> 
> and rite now i got a quote of 15 K for my mobo + gfx card.
> wht say??
> ...


Go for new Intel mobos from asus which support overclocking.These mobos will surely support yorkfield.
However you won't get SLI capability.On the other site you can wait for nvidia's new chipset nforce 7 which will for sure support quadcore yorkfield.
Currently i am a bit suspicious as to why nvidia stated that the support was unavailable though guru3d have tested QX9650 with a beta bios from nvidia.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 13, 2007)

@Ultra_Bloodshed

Apart from XFX 650i ultra Abit P35 or Biostar P35 based boards are also can be considered !!!

make sure you buy E2140 not E2160 or E2180  as price is not Value for money for those processors apart from E2140...


----------



## a_tif (Dec 13, 2007)

i need a new HDD , sata

running out of space,

i think we get sata-II hdd nowadays
my chipset is intel 865G , n it supports sata -I , n i currently have a sata hdd

does sata-II hdd's work in sata -I mobo ?


how much GB HDD can i get  for 3k


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2007)

You can get a 250gb sata for 2.4k and a 320 gb for 3k.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

@[A]LT.F4
As choto cheeta said, go for E 2140 nd oc the hell outaa it. 
And also get 8600GT with 256 MB DDR3 instead of 512 DDR2. The former one performs better.

@BULLZI
E6400@ 3GHZ is enuf for 8800GT or 8800GTS 65nm. 
Going for Q6600 now is not a gud option when u haf a 3Ghz C2D at hand. So i wud say get the best card out there now keeping ur current mobo nd proccy. Dun compromise on gcard. Ur current system can fuel the 8800.

Think bout an upgrade in a year or so, when the penryns are launched nd are available for gud vfm in market. Orelse ull haf to think bout another upgrade at that time even if u upgrade to quad now.


----------



## a_tif (Dec 13, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> You can get a 250gb sata for 2.4k and a 320 gb for 3k.


 
thx but my other question
does sata -II hdd work in sata -I mobo's ?
i got 865G chipset


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

@a_tif
u haf to make it sata1 through a jumper seting at the back of HDD. its simple.

Also ull get only max 150MBps transfer rates[which is much higher than real speeds].


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Dec 13, 2007)

is the biostar tp35d2-A7 board good? Will it allow me to get a decent upgrade for gfx, mem etc in the future?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2007)

biostar tp35d2-A7 can be just called as P35 chipset based m/b;not real potential of P35 can be see in it. P35s heats up really hot......must need good cooling solutions(look at Asus and MSI mobs),biostar doesn't offer this; they come just with poor heatsinks.....most of the guys having Biostar complains abt lot of problems with this mob


----------



## a_tif (Dec 13, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @a_tif
> u haf to make it sata1 through a jumper seting at the back of HDD. its simple.
> 
> Also ull get only max 150MBps transfer rates[which is much higher than real speeds].


 
ok


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 14, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Go for new Intel mobos from asus which support overclocking.These mobos will surely support yorkfield.
> However you won't get SLI capability.On the other site you can wait for nvidia's new chipset nforce 7 which will for sure support quadcore yorkfield.
> Currently i am a bit suspicious as to why nvidia stated that the support was unavailable though guru3d have tested QX9650 with a beta bios from nvidia.


 
so if i wanna hv an immediate buy, wht are my options??
just get proccy n gfx card, wait for mobo??
or just gfx card??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

^^what about proccy+mobo and waiting for g.card,this sounds more reasonable to me.

FOr mobo you can try out mobos based on intel's x38 chipset----they support every latest technology(pci-e2.0 and all).


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ ny suggestion abt proccy n mobo? which ones to get?


----------



## Stick (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ Stay away from ASUS if service Provider is RASHI. Lot of People have Very Very Bad Experience for ASUS board with RASHI when you will claim for Warranty or ask for Replacement.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 14, 2007)

@Stick
hey hey,who told u so??.....my buddies and I get most of the h/w from RP,never had any problem...they r quick and usally replaces the h/w even though there is only a small fault in them. 

Only thing is dat u don't go directly to them,they don't like it!! ....buy from a well known h/w store.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

Its true that not only ASUS, as its possible some boddy with have problem with some company, you may have faced with ASUS, as for me I have faced with every one  even once Intel asked me in written to use DDR-II 667MHz RAM with 915GAV 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60930


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 14, 2007)

choto throw some precious views of urs towards my near future purchase .

hey plz, i really need some response. waiting eagerly .


----------



## go4saket (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, a little help...

*Processor
*Should I go for C2Q or C2D and which model along with the price.

*Memory*
667 Mhz. or 800 Mhz. Is 800 Mhz. going to be far better than 667 Mhz. or just a marginal improvement.

*Graphics Card*
8600GT (512MB DDR2) or 8600GT (256MB DDR3), which is better. BTW, will 8600GT support all recent games and the games to come in the next one year or so. I dont want to invest on something that will be out in a month or two. As such, my budget for Graphics card is around 8-9K. Is there a better card than this.

Please suggest ASAP as I am already in the market...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

@go4saket

Budget man ??

if you are a gamer, then E6550 with 8800 GT if you are not a gamer rather some week end gaming then Q6600 with 8600 GT 256MB no need to buy 8600 GT 512 MB 

try for 667 MHz 2 GB single stick if possible at kolkata its around Rs. 2200/- + TAX 

@BULZZI

40k for what ?? Procy + MObo + GRFX ????


----------



## go4saket (Dec 14, 2007)

They Saurav, thanks a lot for all your support and your call. It was really nice talking to you. Will surely meet you in Kolkata...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

your welcome !!! 

by the way, when you come down to Kolkata come with a little time in hand I mean an extra day or 2 because some time you dont get a product on one go, so an extra day or 2 always helps


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 14, 2007)

@BULZZI

40k for what ?? Procy + MObo + GRFX ????[/quote]

make it 50 K.
and this is my whole query.
i wanna hv new gfx card mostly and if possible sli.
but my mobo dont support sli. so i wanna sell it + gfx card and probably proccy too.

now i am finding it difficult to sell proccy but already got an offer of 15 K for mobo + gfx card (P5B Deluxe + 7900 GT 256 MB).

yup ur rite . i was saying of changing proccy later ( with quad core ) rite now settle on a mobo + two gfx cards.

now tell me wht ll be the best?? change all three at once ( proccy + gfx + mobo) or wait for ny one??


----------



## Pathik (Dec 14, 2007)

50K MUHAHAHA
Asus p5n 32 e sli 12k
q6600 11k
8800gt 512mb *2 sli 28k


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 14, 2007)

^^

are those prices all inclusive?? and the prices are from which state?? i think Kolkata prices will be higher.

and MUHAHAHA ??!!


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 14, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> are those prices all inclusive?? and the prices are from which state?? i think Kolkata prices will be higher.
> 
> and MUHAHAHA ??!!


He just can't believe you're spending 50k on just mobo+proc+graphics card !!!!!!


----------



## go4saket (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Saurav!

My total Budget for the CPU is 30K. Now tell me the best config that I get in this budget. As I am a casual gamer, I prefer a more powerful processor than a GPU. I dont need a DVD-RW as I already have one and include the cost of Keyboard Mouse. Basically, its gonna be something like:

Cabinet & SMPS (Not very costly)
Motherboard
Processor (Preferebly C2Q)
HDD (160GB)
RAM (2 x 1GB 667Mhz)
GPU
Keyboard+Mouse

I guess thats all. I prefer a motherboard with onboard LAN & Firewire and as many PCI slots as possible for future upgradation.

Please give me the details of the make and model along with their price so that I can even check for a quotation here at my place. I know its tedious, but thats gonna help me a lot.

Looking forward... Thanks...


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 14, 2007)

i ll go shopping may be next week and i dont wanna be robbed like the previous time.
hence, i request all of u to provide me with the prices of  the hardwares in Kolkata as well as a good vendor and also any type of suggestion that can make things better for me.
Thanks.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 15, 2007)

hi guys. i have a question. 
i have a one year old machine which i havent used much wid the following config: amd64 3500+(939), gigabyte mobo wid onboard nvidia 6150, 512mb ddr400mhz ram.
now a very gud frnd of mine wants to buy a new machine, which will b most likely having a budget of around 8-9k for cpu+m/b+ram. so i think all he can manage is amd x2 4400+, asus 690g board wid 1-2gb ram.
so do u think it will b worth buying a new machine, when i can give him mine and mayb he can get 512mb ram extra. all he has to do is to watch hd muvies and play few games wid onboard grafix itself. 
wont it suffice him for a year or so, or is the above mentioned upgrade really worth it?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

[qoute]all he has to do is to watch hd muvies and play few games wid onboard grafix itself. wont it suffice him for a year or so, or is the above mentioned upgrade really worth it?[/quote]

No need to buy a new config... yes try and add another 512 MB RAM and this system would just work fine


----------



## Ron (Dec 15, 2007)

Guys,
How can we know whether a hardware or a software is Genuine or not?
How to know if the product is original or ..........


----------



## SystemError (Dec 15, 2007)

plz help me decide which is better.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
ASUS M2A VM
1GB 667mhz

or

Intel E2140
Intel 945 M/b
1GB 667mhz

or

Intel C2D E4400
Intel DG33 M/b
1GB 667m

can u plz tell which offers best value for money

plz note that prices in goa are high. so ne 1 from goa with a good dealer name to purchase one of the following.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ AMD all the way  though personally I would say do also look for ASUS M2NPV-VM 

anyway point is, E2140 with Intel 945 would be under powered  E4400 though is a good procy but I would keep AMD690G or Nvidia 6150 before Intel x3100 

@Ron

for software there are different mean, usually every product offer registration so just try the online registration with your product key see if that works out, if it does then you have a Original Software...

For Microsoft Windows, *www.microsoft.com/piracy/howtotell/

Now for hardware what do u mean by duplicate ??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 15, 2007)

He was asking for both. Well software issue is already answered.

As far as important hardware is considered like gfx, Processor, MoBo. Dont worry. No one can make a DUPLICATE them. Its IMPOSSIBLE. It requires so much high tech stuff to mfg.

Only thing to take care is your dealer is not fitting used parts.


----------



## Stick (Dec 15, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Guys,
> How can we know whether a hardware or a software is Genuine or not?
> How to know if the product is original or ..........



*[FONT=&quot]Ask Bill with Tin Number & VAT[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. 

If your Dealer wanted to sell any problematic products (forget FAKE about Hardware), believe me, he/she will deny or try to avoid your demand for Bill with All Tax Paid. 

*Just don't settle without bill. Do not get lure for Discount Figure.*

This option definitely add Nearly 10%-12% more to Actual Product value but you will sure that ALL ARE ORIGNAL AND NEW.[/FONT]


----------



## karanchaphekar (Dec 15, 2007)

hi i want to buy a gaming pc in march please help with me with mother board  e6750 8800gt 2gb ram  i am only looking at overclocking gpu 8800gt has very bad colling what to do for additional cooling  mobo budget 6000


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

march ??? its not yet a new year  you should think about it next year  or rather FEB 08 to b exact 

as in coumter market thigs change really as by march you may have the Nvidia 9xxx cards with 7xx SLi mobo with DDR-III support


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Dec 15, 2007)

damn it!!!! My area doesnt have any good budget mobo in stock!!! Tried for the XFX 650i UL but it isnt even available at RP in mumbai; or so the dealer says.... Gave them 3 days for processing the order along with advance payment  Even boards like Abit IP35, MSI P35 NEO or biostar boards are also not available!!!! Only thing that I mught get is the ASUS P5N-E SLI that also I have to order it with min 2 days time for delivery  What a shitty place i landed up in 

So am thinking for going with the Galaxy 650i LT or Zebronics 650iSLI!!!! Any suggestions, good people???


----------



## Ron (Dec 15, 2007)

thnks guys..........
How to check if my Pc is Genuine or not...............


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 15, 2007)

Is the price tag of 17500 good for Q6600+DG965RY board?
sorry for double posting!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ No the price isnt good..
And also y r u taking them.. c2q wont work with dg965ry.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 15, 2007)

On gfx and also overall performance .....which will be better ..

Intel G965 or XFX Nvidia 7150/7050 (nvidia based) mobos.....


----------



## rk (Dec 15, 2007)

i am planning to assemble a new pc,the only 2 confusing things are=
1=which is better chipset=
intel 945g express chipset
or 
intel g33 express chipset
[original intel],may add a external graphic card but later on,so currently inbuilt

2=which rambrand is better
transcend or kingston
thx for info


----------



## arun_0710 (Dec 15, 2007)

I want to upgrade my pc with new mobo, pro & ram, so help me out for the best configuration to buy. My buget is only 10k., i m actually confused to go for intel/amd pro.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> On gfx and also overall performance .....which will be better ..
> 
> Intel G965 or XFX Nvidia 7150/7050 (nvidia based) mobos.....


Nvidia 7150 based ones.



			
				rk said:
			
		

> i am planning to assemble a new pc,the only 2 confusing things are=
> 1=which is better chipset=
> intel 945g express chipset
> or
> ...



G33.. but it isnt the best either.

@arun 
Asus M2a Vm
Amd x2 5200+
2*1gb ddr2 667.
Around 11k.


----------



## arun_0710 (Dec 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @arun
> Asus M2a Vm
> Amd x2 5200+
> 2*1gb ddr2 667.
> Around 11k.


Thanx pathiks


----------



## shyamno (Dec 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Nvidia 7150 based ones.



Which brand will be better for this chipset based mobo i.e Asus,Biostar,XTX etc ???


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 16, 2007)

Asus Ones I used with nVidia Chipset they work like charm.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 16, 2007)

@choto
plz provide me with the exact price tags and a reliable vendor from where i can buy my stuff :
P5N32
Q6600
8800GT

and one question on behalf of my friend:
is it worth to buy Striker Extreme mobo now?? also whts the price?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2007)

BULLZI
If you live in a remote place you will get both P5N32-E SLI and 8800 GT from Rashi.U'll have to order it from them.Then they will direct you to their dealer from whom you will receive the products and the bill.
Striker Extreme is a Hybrid mobo.It doesn't really have the 680i chipset but a combination.Though performance is not really affected.
Its not worth the money.Waste only for extra ports and e-sata connector and the LCD screen infront which tells a n00b where the problem lies when the system does not boot.
I cannot really help on the price front now.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 17, 2007)

thnx for ur reply Harvik . Its really nice of u. I ll suggest my friend to opt for P5N32.

@choto 
why dont u reply to me?


U are one of those few guyz who has thorough knowledge abt Kolkata hardware market.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 17, 2007)

@BULLZI

Sorry, was busy with studies and stuff 

anyway, news are I dont see any store stocking neither P5N32-E SLi nor 8800 GT  however good news is they are all available on same day notice.. means all store will pick up the product from main distributer 

Q6600 is available at many store, by bargaining price do come down to Rs. 10500/- + VAT

P5N32-E SLi is available with same day notice means come early at morning and take the product after 2 or 3 hours later  which is quoted, Rs. 11900 + VAT once again i think you can bargain for another Rs. 100 

Only one shop said they will bring 8800 GT when asked, thats Saaboo, and they quoted Rs. 14500/- + VAT where as most others were quoting Rs. 15900/- + VAT, but i think all will going to provide the same price as saaboo when you buy and buy all 4 items


----------



## REY619 (Dec 17, 2007)

People please have a look at this config..
XFX 650i Ultra mobo, Intel E2140 proccy, 2*1 GB DDR2 800mhz RAM, 250GB HDD, XFX 8600GT(256MB DDR3), Zebronics Antibiotic cabbie.
Does all these things go fine with each other...? Or any advice to change any of these things? Will Overclocking 2140 give any problem with this configuration (like heating etc.)?
Thanx!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ if u can get a abit ip35e for 6k.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 17, 2007)

> Will Overclocking 2140 give any problem with this configuration (like heating etc.)?



Depends on how high you plan to run !!! but 50% with E2140 can be archived under Indian Sumer condition with Intel Stock Cool


----------



## REY619 (Dec 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ if u can get a abit ip35e for 6k.


Hmm thanx... will look into it.. 


			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Depends on how high you plan to run !!! but 50% with E2140 can be archived under Indian Sumer condition with Intel Stock Cool


Yes, i heard it can be OC'ed to great extents under stock..  thanx.

Also can u suggest SMPS of how much capacity will be required for that config.. thanx..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 17, 2007)

for ur system, I would say any 550+ SMPS would do...  Power Safe / Zebronics 550+ Watts SPMS are fine...

Rs. 1500/- is max for ColorSit / PowerSafe / Zebronics Vaule SMPS


----------



## REY619 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanx Choto..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 18, 2007)

E2140 OCs like hell. get some cooling solution hit that baby way upto 3 GHz+


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey i have narrowed down my config to
intel dg33fbc/intel dg33tl
intel c2d e6750
2*1 gb 800 mhz ram
xfx 8600 gt graphics card
250 gb seagate hard disk
could u pls suggest me a good smps so overheating isnt an issue..thanks...


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @BULLZI
> 
> Sorry, was busy with studies and stuff
> 
> ...


 

thank u very very much. ur help is really appreciating .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2007)

@surajramnani2k8

Config is fine except for the motherboard... as you are buying and grfx card, its pretty foolish to go with Intel Onboard video solutions..

try and find your self XFX 650i ultra which is Rs. 4500/- + VAT in Kolkata... of ABit IP35-E which retails at Kolkata for Rs. 5800/- + VAT !!  or BIOSTAR P35D2 which is Rs. 4400/- + VAT..

Personally i suggest for XFX solution...



> could u pls suggest me a good smps so overheating isnt an issue..thanks...



Didnt get the point sir... as far as I know, its not the SMPS which is responsible for system heat related issues....


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 18, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> thank u very very much. ur help is really appreciating .


 
just one more thing. hows the mobo EVGA 680i SLI A1/T1 version?? whts the difference between them? is it a better choice over P5N32 with paying abt 5K higher price?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 18, 2007)

eVga is not available in India or is it??
eVga certainly has some raw hard bones if u ask me,they also make good quality pc components.And they have even solved previous problems with the new bios.When u buy their boards do flash with the latest official if not already there(not beta).When u look for eVga u look for quality.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 18, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> eVga is not available in India or is it??
> eVga certainly has some raw hard bones if u ask me,they also make good quality pc components.And they have even solved previous problems with the new bios.When u buy their boards do flash with the latest official if not already there(not beta).When u look for eVga u look for quality.


 
yup i m lookin for quality, thts for sure .

i am getting it from yantraonline.in @16 K if i opt for it. no cst and 5% discount as i ll pay on cash. handling and shipping inclusive. warranty too.
say is this a good deal??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 18, 2007)

Way costly if you ask me considering 780i is out.This board is available for as low as Rs 7k in the US.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 18, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Way costly if you ask me considering 780i is out.This board is available for as low as Rs 7k in the US.


 
i dont know whether it is available in India or not. i ll search. whts the price of 780i?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 18, 2007)

The review was just posted yesterday on Guru3d.
Can't comment anything on the price but should start at Rs10k in US and Rs14K in India.


----------



## piyush1989kap (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello friends,i want to purchase a new system
Please suggest me a good configuration.
I have monitor and keyboard,mouse.

My budget is rs 20000.


----------



## monkey (Dec 18, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i dont know whether it is available in India or not. i ll search. whts the price of 780i?



I saw EVGA 780i SLI for Rs. 25k at yantraonline.in!!!
Is it that expensive even if it includes shipping and taxes?


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 18, 2007)

will a combo of q6600(don't know whether G0 or B3)+DG965RY be good?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope.. q6600 wont even work with a dg965ry..
i think i hav told u that earlier.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @surajramnani2k8
> 
> Config is fine except for the motherboard... as you are buying and grfx card, its pretty foolish to go with Intel Onboard video solutions..
> 
> ...


 
could u pls tell me what is the reason behind not going in for intel boards is it the cost or performance..one thing is sure im not interested in overlocking if thats y ur suggesting me a different mobo..is it that it will not perform or what exactly and one more thing if i have to go for an intel board which one is the best..?thanks a lot for ur replies really appreciated


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 18, 2007)

Cost and performance and off course OC (even if you dont use the feature  but still its a option you should keep open)... XFX 650i ultra over all will performe better than DG33BU ...

otherwise, do try the X2 options.. as one of the main reasons for which Core 2 Duo range is getting all this fuss is the Over Clocking ability


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Cost and performance and off course OC (even if you dont use the feature  but still its a option you should keep open)... XFX 650i ultra over all will performe better than DG33BU ...
> 
> otherwise, do try the X2 options.. as one of the main reasons for which Core 2 Duo range is getting all this fuss is the Over Clocking ability


thanks for ur response but im sorry i didnt get what did u mean by x2 options?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 18, 2007)

he means Athlon X2, d Dual Cores from AMD


----------



## piyush1989kap (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello friends,i want to purchase a new system????????????
Please suggest me a good configuration.?????????
I have monitor and keyboard,mouse.

My budget is rs 20000.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 19, 2007)

What is your need ?? I mean what will be the main use for the PC ?? Gaming of Office work or video editing or what ??


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 19, 2007)

well then please suggest me a good mobo with IGP that will play new games like DG965ry.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 19, 2007)

My friend....is planning to buy a 8400 GS ...now the problem is that...his mobo is A8N VM and he has 400 W SMPS ....and he is in doubt whether the Gfx card will work on that SMPS ???

plz reply...

Also....suggest..8400 GS will be better or any ATI card in that range would be better ??? Give the model no...please...

If he goes with 8400GS then ....which one will be better...Sparkle,XFX etc...

Is there any 8400GS with DDR3 ???...I just saw one in www.theitwares.com


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 19, 2007)

actually the mobo EVGA 780I SLI is retailing at $290-$300 range.
bt the price at yantraonline.in is double @25K.
bt i doubt if there is any other online shop in India that provides with EVGA stuffs.
also i saw Phenom Quad Core at yantraonline retailing at 14K.


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2007)

hi guys
plz help a confused man!! 
Want to buy new processor, mob, cabinet, smps and RAM my pc for mid-level gaming and entertainment purpose
I checked out novembr and decmbr issue  of digit and narrowed down to these things
proc - intel E6750
mobo - gigabyte g33M S2H
ram - transcend 800mhz 1GB

I need a mobo with HDMI port and onboard graphics
I went to nehru place today just to get an idea and found that E6750 is for Rs 7750 and 1GB transcend 800mhz if Rs1100.
could not find the EXACT model of gigabyte model that digit recommends 

so plz tell me 
1) authorised dealer of gigabte mobo
2) authorised dealer of transcend RAM
3) a decent qualty smps and cabinet

any kind of help wud be great  ...thanx


----------



## Pathik (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ rather get a p35 board with a low end gpu..
like xfx 650i ultra/ abit ip35e + 8400gs..


----------



## monkey (Dec 19, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> actually the mobo EVGA 780I SLI is retailing at $290-$300 range.
> bt the price at yantraonline.in is double @25K.
> bt i doubt if there is any other online shop in India that provides with EVGA stuffs.
> also i saw Phenom Quad Core at yantraonline retailing at 14K.



I was looking at this too...seems to be expensive MOBO at 25k...
But did u have a look here: *www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=578

Does this deal make sense (its 8800GTS 512MB and not 8800GT)?

Also Phenom Quad is retailing for 12.9k at yantraonline.in and 14k at theitwares.com. You must have confused the two.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ that deal is fully crap.. the 8800gts 512mb should be available at about 16-17k in india.. and the mobo around 15k..


----------



## monkey (Dec 19, 2007)

@pathiks: 16k-17k for 8800GTS 512 MB?? We pay this price for 8800GT 512 MB here in India....I think 20k should be the expected price for 8800GTS 512MB...
Also EVGA 780i SLI is costing nearly the same as Asus Striker Extreme (which costs around 19k here  --source: Rashi)..
So total bundle should cost around 39k-40k...add tax and shipping to it then around 44k...


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ rather get a p35 board with a low end gpu..
> like xfx 650i ultra/ abit ip35e + 8400gs..


can u plz tell me why p35 chipset based mobo ??
and also i have no idea about xfx coz my knowledge is quite limited to digit magz..
although they do recommend albit
nevertheless... how much is that going to cost me (albit + low end gpu) ??
thanx for your reply !!


----------



## shyamno (Dec 19, 2007)

plz....someone reply.......


----------



## piyush1989kap (Dec 19, 2007)

My friend...you can go for P35 chipset if you want DDR3 support but that mobo will be costly too.(8k around)
P35 is nothing but G33+DDr3 support and slightly better CPU support.
Gigabyte is a good choice but i recommend you intel original or you should g for asus .But that will be costly again.
So best choice is intel DG33FB or XFX 650i ultra mobo.
But warranty wise gigabyte or intel is the best and asus too.

The authorised dealer for gigabyte,asus,transcend and amd etc
none other than SMC INTERNATIONAL ,nehru place.

I recently bought a new system 1000/- less than computer empire.

take into notice ...GIGABYTE comes into account when someone wants to buy intel latest chipset mobo at cheap prices.
But if you want rock solid performance take asus.
Intel gives performance between these 2.

I hope you have understand .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 19, 2007)

> My friend....is planning to buy a 8400 GS ...now the problem is that...his mobo is A8N VM and he has 400 W SMPS ....and he is in doubt whether the Gfx card will work on that SMPS ???



ASUS A8N-VM CSM

comes with Nvidia 6150... so if you have this board then no need to buy 8400 GS... it is not a value for money when you are thinking replacing your on board nvidia 6150 with it...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65606


----------



## visvo (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi ! Am planning to buy a new pc and it will be used for bit gaming and programming and the config that i got from the Local vendor is as follows

Processor : AMD Core2duo 4400  ( This is what a reseller from pune told me, dont know whether amd has any such name or not )

Motherboard: Asus M2MNX

HDD : 160GB

Cabinet: ATX

Monitor: 17" CRT LG 

RAM: 2GB DDR2

LG DVD Writer

Altec 2.1 Speakers

Logitech Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Mouse

Budget for the PC is Going to 22K,

I Want to know whether the config given to me by the vendor is good enough or can u suggest me a good combination with similar budget.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 20, 2007)

@visvo
first there is NO CORE2DUO from AMD.
Its AMD Athlon X2 4400+ @ 2.3Ghz
And the mobo is M2N MX
And the config for 22k is really bullsh1t.
Here goes da individual prices:
4400+ :3.6k
M2NMX: 2.7k
160 sata2: 2.1k
17" CRT LG Pureflat: 5.5k
2GB DDR2: 1.8k
LG DVDRW: 1.2k
Altec 2.1: 121i: 1.1k or it might be Altec 2.1 ATP3: 2.6k
Logitech MM KB nd Mouse: .7k
-----------------------------------------------------------
18K
A better idea is to get 1GB DDR2 and put that amount to get an gud Gcard like 8600GT for 5.5k
So 17k+5.5k= 22.5
And X2 4200+@2.2Ghz is not that diff from a 4400+@2.3Ghz but 4200+ comes for 3k.
So u can save another 600 bucks nd get that 8600


----------



## shyamno (Dec 20, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> comes with Nvidia 6150... so if you have this board then no need to buy 8400 GS... it is not a value for money when you are thinking replacing your on board nvidia 6150 with it...



sorry the mobo is this one...*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=231&l4=0&model=768&modelmenu=1

So u are saying that with onboard Nvidia 6100 ,8400GS will be just a waste of money...

So which one he can go for....btw he won't be able to buy 8600GT ...(less budget)


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 20, 2007)

hey my budget has just increased to 35k and i need a pc that is mobo,ram,processor,graphics card,hard disk and cabinet..it should be vista supported and used for gaming ill be going this saturday to buy so pls suggest if i can get something better as my budget was 30k earlier..


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 20, 2007)

@choto

i am postponding my shopping for at least one month. thts becoz the 780I Sli is out and i dont wanna get 680i.
the 780i is still not available in the other online stores except yantraonline. the price is way toooooooooooooooo hogh. lets see whts the price in other sites. Can u provide me with the rashi telephone no.?? I had it previously but I hv lost it as I changed my cell.

@monkey 
the EVGA 780I SLI for 25 K - thts total crap. I know there s no way to get EVGA products in India except yantraonline. Hence i ll wait for XFX / MSI 780I SLI.

@pathiks

I saw in Techtree Forums that 8800GTS 512 MB is retailing at Rs 19,999 /-
in India.


----------



## monkey (Dec 20, 2007)

@Bullzi: I think I know why yantraonline.in is charging so high...look at the various sites (like newegg.com) and you will find EVGA 780i SLI to be costing way higher than Asus Striker Extreme. Since Asus SE itself costs 19k+ in India the price of EVGA 780i SLI will be higher too...in-fact newegg.com is charging higher than the recommended price of $260 asked by EVGA's website itself. The reason I think is the product shortage...

Also please let me know which manufacturer has launched 8800GTS 512MB card in India?


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2007)

piyush1989kap said:
			
		

> My friend...you can go for P35 chipset if you want DDR3 support but that mobo will be costly too.(8k around)
> P35 is nothing but G33+DDr3 support and slightly better CPU support.
> Gigabyte is a good choice but i recommend you intel original or you should g for asus .But that will be costly again.
> So best choice is intel DG33FB or XFX 650i ultra mobo.
> ...


thanx for the reply
so based on what u have told me, buying a p35 today means high price and future-proof
so il just skip p35 chipsets..but i am kind of "detemined" to buy the mobo that digit recommends
so il stick to the gigabyte mobo..but my concern for an authorised dealer both for transcend and gigabyte still reamins..  
do you have the contact no. of that shop ??


----------



## ace (Dec 20, 2007)

hii

i want 2 buy a new pc , budget is around 35k only.....

plz giv me prices 4 all these 
proc:- intel c2d E6750 /e6850
mobo:- gigabyte ga-p35-ds3 / msi p965 platinum
ram:- 2* 1gb 800 ram (which brand?)
graphics card:- geforce 8600gt 256mb based....
hdd:- 320gb sata2 seagate/wd
dvd rw :- liteon....
cabinet & psu...
mouse / keyboard...
creative inspire 2.1 speakers...

plz add/modify my current config for a gud system in my budget....
ill use it 4 casual gaming also....
plz giv me prices in mumbai....  also if u can giv me names of dealers in lamington rd with phone  no.....
plz remember i hav a budget  of only 35K...

thnx 4 ur help


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 20, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> @Bullzi: I think I know why yantraonline.in is charging so high...look at the various sites (like newegg.com) and you will find EVGA 780i SLI to be costing way higher than Asus Striker Extreme. Since Asus SE itself costs 19k+ in India the price of EVGA 780i SLI will be higher too...in-fact newegg.com is charging higher than the recommended price of $260 asked by EVGA's website itself. The reason I think is the product shortage...
> 
> Also please let me know which manufacturer has launched 8800GTS 512MB card in India?



The 780i hasn't hit the market yet. And if it already is then also its not worth buying it because it will surely have higher prices.
Wait for a little while and seek for some of the substitutes of  the  chipset. 

Like P5N32E-SLI, almost same as Striker extreme with little but of less features( almost useless).

Every brand will have the 512 MB Edition of 8800 GTS but XFX should be the first one to launch in INDIA.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 20, 2007)

@ace

Hello and welcome to the forum...

with 35k my suggestion is bellow config... 

Intel Q6600	@ Rs.	10500	/- + TAX
Abit IP35-E	@ Rs.	5800	/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT	@ Rs.	5500	/- + TAX
2 GB Single Stick 667 MHz Transcend or Kingstone	@ Rs.	2200	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16mb buffer (SAMSUNg / SEGATE / WD)	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
DVD RW Liteon	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Any Large local Cabinet with 550 Watts SMPS from ColorSit / PwerSAfe/ Zebronics	@ Rs.	2000	/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop Pro 700	@ Rs.	700	/- + TAX
Creative 2.1	@ Rs.	1000	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX


TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1320	/-
*Total	Rs.	34320	/-*


----------



## ace (Dec 21, 2007)

@choto

thnx 4 ur quick reply...

abt hdd  i want min 320gb...plz tell me if wd or seagate is gud ....

also is abit mobo gud? can we oc it???
digit gave gold to gigabyte...

also wht abt the dvd-rw sata drives like liteon 20x  ... r they gud in performance and cost?......

plz also guide me 2 a gud dealer/shop in mumbai....

this will be the first time tht ill myself assemble the pc.

thnx...


----------



## piyush1989kap (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey SMC international number is
Ph 91-011-26293001/2,26220546
26220546
You shld contact directly raman chouldhary:-raman chowdhary 9212529160.

Yar mere gigabyte sirf SMC hi deta hai or koi dealer gigabyte rakhta hi nahi...
thts not becuse gigabyte is bad or something.Because asus and intel original have taken  over the market.
But i ll tell you that gigabyte new intel G motherboards have ultra durable 2.
So you can expect them working for years to come.
I would highly recommend you gigabyte because i have reviewed lot of gigabyte mobos.

Can u tell me that this digit magazine publishes latest hardware rates?
And does they recommend a motherboard or graphics card as you are saying that this is best.

Please tell me in detail because iam thinking of subscribing to digit.

Answer to ACE question.
Go for seagate as warranty support is the best for seagte and performance too good.
Go for gigabyte mobo as i have explained earlier.
Abit is good but gigabyte is better dude.
I dont live in mumbai but i know there is some place called lamington road.

Ya my friend liteon is very good and top othe line dvd writer.Take a sata interface dvd writer .Not IDE remember.
Sony is at par with liteon but sony sata dvd drive is coming in OEM(not box packed).So there is lot panga in sony sata warranty.
Take liteon.


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey guys should i go in for a Intel Q6600  or intel c2d e6750?


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 21, 2007)

^^go for Q6600 , but e6750 has a slight advantage in games, for rest  Q6600 is better in multi threaded applications


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 21, 2007)

zyberboy said:
			
		

> ^^go for Q6600 , but e6750 has a slight advantage in games, for rest  Q6600 is better in multi threaded applications


how will the performance difference be i want it mainly for gaming and running vista which one shall i go for 6600 or e6750


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 21, 2007)

^^it depends on the resolution ur going to play and gfx card u use. so wts ur monitor resoultion?


----------



## ace (Dec 21, 2007)

@ piyush
thnx for ur advice....

i think digit prints the least h/w price it can find in india.... coz i never get stuffs at tht price...
digit generally give the best h/w from the ones it tested as gold & silver.....
they do a lot of tests....

.................

now is there anyone frm mumbai....
i need an exact shop / dealers name....
i visited lamington rd .....  but the prices were higher than digit.

also is there any prob with sata dvd-rw ...i heard it cannot write 2 moserbear dvdrws...


also i wanna know a gud 17" lcd monitor ..
thnx ....


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 21, 2007)

monkey said:
			
		

> @Bullzi: I think I know why yantraonline.in is charging so high...look at the various sites (like newegg.com) and you will find EVGA 780i SLI to be costing way higher than Asus Striker Extreme. Since Asus SE itself costs 19k+ in India the price of EVGA 780i SLI will be higher too...in-fact newegg.com is charging higher than the recommended price of $260 asked by EVGA's website itself. The reason I think is the product shortage...
> 
> Also please let me know which manufacturer has launched 8800GTS 512MB card in India?


 
I found out today that MSI 8800GTS 512MB OC DDR3 is out in Indian market.
Price 20.1 K.

Link  :-

*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## go4saket (Dec 21, 2007)

I just came across Acer AL2216W (22" TFT Monitor) @ Rs.13300 including taxes. So, should I go for it or is it a piece of crap.


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 21, 2007)

zyberboy said:
			
		

> ^^it depends on the resolution ur going to play and gfx card u use. so wts ur monitor resoultion?


resolution will be  1024*768 i guess and i have a samsung crt syncmaster 793s monitor..


----------



## piyush1989kap (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello friends,
I want to buy a PC headphones with mic.I want to use it for gaming music and chatting.
My budget is Rs800-1000;

Please sugest a good headphones.


----------



## player2k5 (Dec 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @ace
> 
> Hello and welcome to the forum...
> 
> ...



hi if i go ahead with this config will it be good for gaming and running vista??or should i go in for e6750 cos my budget is 35k too i want a pc for gaming and running vista.


----------



## monkey (Dec 21, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> I found out today that MSI 8800GTS 512MB OC DDR3 is out in Indian market.
> Price 20.1 K.
> 
> Link  :-
> ...



I have seen that too..but strangely MSI distributors in Delhi (Tirupati and SMC International) have said that the card will be available from next month only. 

Also XFX has paper launched 780i SLI Mobo in India for 19k+. Suddenly yantraonline.in's offer 25k (all inclusive) for EVGA 780i SLI is started looking closer to reality!! If we try some bargaining then they might quote for around 22k for the same (which is OK for EVGA product considering they are one of the best available)


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 22, 2007)

player2k5 said:
			
		

> resolution will be  1024*768 i guess and i have a samsung crt syncmaster 793s monitor..


u will only see a 3 or 4 fps short , so go for  Q6600


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 22, 2007)

piyush1989kap said:
			
		

> Hello friends,
> I want to buy a PC headphones with mic.I want to use it for gaming music and chatting.
> My budget is Rs800-1000;
> 
> Please sugest a good headphones.



*Altec Lansing* AHS502i
*Logitech *Premium Stereo Headset

great sound,looks and nice headfones.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 22, 2007)

player2k5 said:
			
		

> hi if i go ahead with this config will it be good for gaming and running vista??or should i go in for e6750 cos my budget is 35k too i want a pc for gaming and running vista.



if the main purpose is gaming, make few alteration... thats get your self E6750 and change the grfx card to 8800 GT 512 MB


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

cheeta dada



			
				me said:
			
		

> guys how much amperage on 12v rail should be enough to run a 8600gt 256mb ddr3?I am confused,I almost bought cooler master 380watts extreme but I just found out that it has 16amps on +12v rail,is it enough?
> 
> anybody using this psu or card?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 22, 2007)

How many 12V rails does it have if more than one then its more than enough.
I think the 8600GT requires 18Amp on the 12V rail.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^^single +12v rail with 16Amp on it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys, i am buying a new pc with this config 2morow.
1.MOBO-Abit IX38 Quad-GT
2.Proccy-Intel Core2Quad Q6600@2.4Ghz
3.Memory-Corsair 2*2GB DDR2 RAM@ 800Mhz
4.GPU-Nvidia XFX 8800 GT 512MB xxx SLI
5.PSU/SMPS-Corsair TX750W
6.HDD-Seagate 500GB*2 SATA II@7200RPM
7.Optical Drive-Lite-On 20x litescribe DVD writer in dual
i have a few questions.
1.I am going to OC my procy and GPU.so, do i need a cooler??if yes then which one??no liquid cooling please.only air cooling.
2.Which cabinet to buy??budget 7-8 k.can be extended a bit.
3.Which keyboard and mouse to buy??budget 8k and can be extended.
4.I think viewsonic monitors are good. i am going to buy a 17" one.is it ok??
thats all please guyz help.
Thank you.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 22, 2007)

Devil, yeah me to think that 380 you have mentioned is not the one to go with..  as suspecting you as an advance user I am certain that u will push the card out of its boundary  so try and push for at-least 450 watts or more... 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> 1.I am going to OC my procy and GPU.so, do i need a cooler??if yes then which one??no liquid cooling please.only air cooling.




it will be a killer config 

anyway for cooling needs, you may loook at ThermalRight ultra 120 extreme 



> 4.I think viewsonic monitors are good. i am going to buy a 17" one.is it ok??



huh ?? 17" ?? u must be jocking right ?? come on with that killer config at-least get your self *Acer 22'' AL2216W* which is I hear Rs. 13.5k


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 22, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^single +12v rail with 16Amp on it.


Its not enough.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^^i'll drop it then.I don't have a bug budget for PSU,I think I'll get the zeb platinum 400watt with 20amps on +12v rail which costs about 1.2-1.4k.It should suffice.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 22, 2007)

^^it may work in ur 380w smps but its better to go for zeb smps


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Devil, yeah me to think that 380 you have mentioned is not the one to go with..  as suspecting you as an advance user I am certain that u will push the card out of its boundary  so try and push for at-least 450 watts or more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah i prefer small screen.ok if u insist plz tell me any good ones.
and ,is ThermalRight ultra 120 extreme a gud one??cost?
BTW thnx choto.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 22, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63335


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi friends sorry for bothering you again and again but I am totally confused!!!
If I buy the Q6600 I will be a lot future proof but if I buy E6750 or AMD 6000+ I will be able to get a good graphics card so that I will be able to play games too! So please tell me which one should I go for. The rest of the system will be 2GB 667Mhz RAM,160GB HDD,Cabinet etc. And I will be getting graphics card as soon as they release the 9x series or an ATI 3850/3870. So please advice me in that too. I am not getting a graphics card nhow because DX 10.1 is going to release hence if I buy 8800 GT now it will be outdated! Thanks in advance! P.S.I will be playing games at 1024X768 resolution.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi guys....
My Friend has a budget of 13k...for processor ,Motherboard and Ram....

So pls suggest him a good choice....

He has an idea of buying 1gb ddr2 667mhz ....coz he is concentrating more on the proccesor...He ll and another 1Gb in one or two months...

how about c2d E6600....Will it fit into his budget....

Also suggest him a good onboard chipset Motherboard coz he will not buy graphics card for 6~8Months.....


Edited: Dont suggest him a overclocking board coz he ll not overclock his Proccesor...coz just now only he ended up in buring his Pentium D 3.2ghz.....


----------



## moshel (Dec 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *Lets Go Low*
> 
> Target PC within Rs. 15000/- + TAX
> 
> ...



A frnd of mine needs to buy a system...now this wud be absolutely no games. hes into research and stuff..(doing Ph. D)...so hes gotta do lotta searching on the internet....and wud be using MS word alot..

the most important is that he will be using Adobe Acrobat aloot and when i say alot, i mean he will be converting nearly 200+ pages from word to pdf or from the internet to pdf. so he wants that it shud be fast..

the budget is strictly 20K for the whole thing...i suggested him to go for AMD. but im a noob in AMD products as im an Intel fan...

if possible kindly tweak the above config so that he can use it for a few years without upgrading.

P.S. the keyboards' gotta be TVSE Gold.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey guys as u suggested i went for the following config
asus p5n e sli mobo
2*1gb 667mhz ram
xfx geforce 8600gt graphics card
250 gb seagate hard disk
intel c2d e6750
hows the config??


----------



## go4saket (Dec 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> huh ?? 17" ?? u must be jocking right ?? come on with that killer config at-least get your self *Acer 22'' AL2216W* which is I hear Rs. 13.5k



It is actually available for 13.5K but as per the reviews I checked, it doesnt seem to be a very good product.

*www.behardware.com/articles/638-1/22-the-new-size-that-will-take-over.html
*www.anandtech.com/displays/showdoc.aspx?i=2944
*www.trustedreviews.com/displays/review/2007/02/12/Acer-AL2216w-22in-Widescreen-Display/p1

As such I will be checking it tomorrow and will post what did I feel about it...

I myself am interested in buying a 22" TFT, but am still not able to decide which one should I go for. My budget is 15K. Any recommendations?


----------



## janitha (Dec 23, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> It is actually available for 13.5K but as per the reviews I checked, it doesnt seem to be a very good product.
> 
> *www.behardware.com/articles/638-1/22-the-new-size-that-will-take-over.html
> *www.anandtech.com/displays/showdoc.aspx?i=2944
> ...



For 15K you should get a Dell, through a GO if not directly, and possibly with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 23, 2007)

^^^

Not any more... those dell dudes, increased the price from 13.9k to 17k  for dell 22" widescreen TFT  he is just a day late


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 23, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> Hi friends sorry for bothering you again and again but I am totally confused!!!
> If I buy the Q6600 I will be a lot future proof but if I buy E6750 or AMD 6000+ I will be able to get a good graphics card so that I will be able to play games too! So please tell me which one should I go for. The rest of the system will be 2GB 667Mhz RAM,160GB HDD,Cabinet etc. And I will be getting graphics card as soon as they release the 9x series or an ATI 3850/3870. So please advice me in that too. I am not getting a graphics card nhow because DX 10.1 is going to release hence if I buy 8800 GT now it will be outdated! Thanks in advance! P.S.I will be playing games at 1024X768 resolution.



Buy a E6750, its better than 6000+ and doesn't matter of u are an overclocker, it will work like a charm!

Talking about future, U can overclock it later to upto 3.4 GHz easily!
rest of ur config. is good.
Now days CPU hardly matter while playing games.
If u have a X6800 and an E6600, they both don't make a big difference while playing games.
E6750 is really worth than any other processor!


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks keith_j_snyder2. but what do u think about graphics card?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 23, 2007)

@upendra_gp
u can go for 3870 for some 240$ from newegg. Its really cheap for that price...some 8900/- Rs. Add 20$ as tax nd shipping. Its better idea to get it from nybody from US or UK.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 23, 2007)

its on theitwares for 16200!!!! *************** why is it SO MUCH INSANELY PRiceD In India???? its about 2x! 
Sorry to be off-topic here! But please can anybody tell me if The Orange Box really runs slow with framerate probs on The PlayStation 3?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 23, 2007)

which wud be a gud UPS under 5 k for my pc ??i want 20 mins backup.
please sugg.


----------



## moshel (Dec 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *Lets Go Low*
> 
> Target PC within Rs. 15000/- + TAX
> 
> ...



A frnd of mine needs to buy a system...now this wud be absolutely no games. hes into research and stuff..(doing Ph. D)...so hes gotta do lotta searching on the internet....and wud be using MS word alot..

the most important is that he will be using Adobe Acrobat aloot and when i say alot, i mean he will be converting nearly 200+ pages from word to pdf or from the internet to pdf. so he wants that it shud be fast..

the budget is strictly 20K for the whole thing...i suggested him to go for AMD. but im a noob in AMD products as im an Intel fan...

if possible kindly tweak the above config so that he can use it for a few years without upgrading.

P.S. the keyboards' gotta be TVSE Gold.


----------



## arun_cool (Dec 23, 2007)

arun_cool said:
			
		

> Hi guys....
> My Friend has a budget of 13k...for processor ,Motherboard and Ram....
> 
> So pls suggest him a good choice....
> ...




Guys pls reply for this......


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 24, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> thanks keith_j_snyder2. but what do u think about graphics card?


Dude u have mentioned that 8800 GT will be "OUTDATED"!
My 6800 GS is not outdated yet, then how can u say that 8800 GT will be outdated!
Technology is changing every second and it will change forever, u can say that the thing u bought 3 days back is outdated!
The real time to say outdated is when the min. requirement for running a game is higher than u have. Like the 6200 is getting now days!

U gotta see the new 8800 GTS 512MB edition, this kid has beaten everybody's favr8, the 8800 GTX!!!

So if can save something then buy 9 series but i gotta say that the 8800 GT is an excellent card.
If someone wants to buy an 8800 GTX then i have a suggestion!
Buy 2 8800GT or a single 8800 GTS 512MB! Performs better than GTX!


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 24, 2007)

hi guys. 
i have to assemble a pc in 25k for my frnd
the requirements r
cpu+ gud mobo wid onboard gfx
2gb ram
wireless kryboard/mouse
2.1 speakers
250gb sata hdd
dvd-rw, sata if possible
cabinet
17"/19" lcd

regards


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 24, 2007)

varunprabhakar said:
			
		

> hi guys.
> i have to assemble a pc in 25k for my frnd
> the requirements r
> cpu+ gud mobo wid onboard gfx
> ...


Processor-->> Intel C2D E4500
Motherboard-->>Asusrock intel 945 based.
Keyboard+mouse-->> Logitech set
UPS-->> Luminous 600 VA
cabinet-->> Ant with 450 watt SMPS and extra fan.
ROM-->>SONY DVD writer
Hard disk-->> 160 GB seagate
RAM-->> 2 Gb kinston 667 Mhz


----------



## Pathik (Dec 24, 2007)

25k
xfx 650i ultra -4.8k
c2d e2140 - 2.8k
2*1gb ddr2 667mhz ram 1.7k
xfx 8400 gs- 2.8k
creative sbs 370- 1k
17" viewsonic lcd - 7k
iball cabby + 400w psu- 1.5k
250gb seagate 7200.10 sata2 - 2.4k
sony dru 835a - 1.6k
....


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 25k
> xfx 650i ultra -4.8k
> c2d e2140 - 2.8k
> 2*1gb ddr2 667mhz ram 1.7k
> ...


Pathiks,

The prices you have written are for which city?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

pathink boys prices are always the best you can get in the market.I am going to ask him to shop for me!


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

prices are really best!!

but for which city?

i stay at mumbai... will i get peripherals at same price??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

he's from mumbia,get hold of his no. or something.

here's what I know of prices here in delhi:
xfx 8600gt:5600
1gb transcend ddr2 667mhz RAM:1300

lol,this is what they(SMC) quoted their price,bloody buggers.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 24, 2007)

thks for the prices pathiks, but do u think i can get those prices inc. taxes at chandigarh?

and ur prices are 26.6k excluding the wireless combo 

i think we can finalize these things and these r the prices i expect to get
ram 2gb         2200
hdd 250gb      2700
dvdrw            1500
spkrs2.1         1100
cabinet   arnd 1000
lgtech kit       1300
monitor 17"     8000
comes around 17.8k. so i have 7.2k for cpu+mobo wid onboard gfx or some cheap gfx like  xfx 8400 gs- 2.8k
i thinkif we get gfx card, then we will b left wid 4.4k for cpu+mobo
i think i can convice him to put in another 1k to fit in gfx card. so we ll have 5.4k, so now we shud go for e2140+ sm mobo (suggest pls)
or stick to amd x2 wid amd690g gfx?? and save money from gfx card?
is 8400 gs really worth going for??


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 25k
> xfx 650i ultra -4.8k
> ....



u must be in love with this board !!  
u have recommended it everywhere..im considering to buy this one now
but will this support pentinum's new line opf processors like p35 chipset ??
which ones more future-proof:-
abit ip35E or xfx 650i ultra ??


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 24, 2007)

^ip35 is more future proof


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2007)

^^it will cost me ??
also it does not support ddr2 1066mhz  ..is that a really BIG deal in terms of performance ??


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2007)

The abit ip35e is definitely a better mobo.. But it is 1.2k costlier. Both r vfm ocers. Btw devil the name is pathik. Not pathiNk..  . And ru sure u hav quoted the price of ddr2 667 and not 800mhz ram??


----------



## Anup Nair (Dec 25, 2007)

I am buying a new PC. Budget is around 40K in total.
Processor - Intel or AMD ?
Motherboard - Accourding to the processor. Asus ?
Ram 2Gb DDR2 677
Hard Disk - 320 Gb Sata2
DVD writer - 20X Sony or Lite On ?
Monitor LCD - 19in ??
Cabinet And SMPS - ??
Graphic Card - ??

PLS add a link to which product site and the price.
Will be buying this from Mumbai.

Thanks in advance.

Wish u all a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.


----------



## Jags (Dec 25, 2007)

what do u think about this board..?
*xtremegx.com/store/biostar-tp35d2a7-p-191.html
Its cheaper than abit-ip35E
Is it worth going for ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 25, 2007)

@moshel

As its a system for a person who would be doing Ph.D on a filed which doesnt need heavy computer processing power, look in to this notebook model rather than a desktop...

Compaq Presario C702TU Notebook PC (GS091PA)

The base confir is,

Intel Celeron D 1.73 GHz / 533 FSB / 1 MB L2
Mobile Intel GL960
GMA x3100
512 MB <<<< Upgrade this with another 512 MB which is Rs. 800 MAX
80 GB SATA HDD
8x DVD RW drive
Wifi / USD 2.0 / LAN / Modem / Card Reader
15.4" WideScreen with 1280x800 resoltuion

with 1 GB RAM its is Rs. 24800/- incl VAT and TAX and every thing, comes free carrey case and an USB mouse... 

with 1 GB its fully vista ready with GMA x3100...

as basic it comes with 1 year warrenty  but i suggest when you purchase ask the vendor to let you know whether it would be possible for you to extend the warrenty after 8 or 10 month of purchase, for information Compaq by default allows it, but some time vendors want to misguide you by stating not...

after 8 or 10 month extend the warrenty for another 2 years which usually costs Rs. 4100/- for this model


----------



## DarkX (Dec 25, 2007)

@Choto
Zebronics Peace (PSU 400W)
XFX 650i Ultra
Transcend 2GB (1GB*2) DDR-II 800MHz
XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB
250 GB SATA-II Segate
But my same old processor P4 

Is this config fine for graphic editing (Photoshop, Illustrator, etc) use and little bit of gaming?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 25, 2007)

DarkX said:
			
		

> But my same old processor P4



There is a doubt... !!! OLD P4 means ?? is it a LGA 775 one or older socket one ??

if its  LGA775 then system will work, but wont be the best config under you budget  as if I were you for your needs I may cosider, droping the grfx card and opt for a AMD X2 based solution...

now if you a Intel fan and want to keep the door open for better options, then still I would say, drop the 8600, opt for ASUS *P5K-VM* with *Intel E2140*... so it keeps all option open for you under Intel platform !!! 

@Anup Nair

can you please tell us your need ?? I mean what would b the use for the system ??


----------



## DarkX (Dec 25, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> There is a doubt... !!! OLD P4 means ?? is it a LGA 775 one or older socket one ??
> 
> @Anup Nair
> 
> can you please tell us your need ?? I mean what would b the use for the system ??


My processor is P4 2.4 GHz, so I _think_ it's a socket 478 one.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 25, 2007)

DarkX said:
			
		

> My processor is P4 2.4 GHz, so I _think_ it's a socket 478 one.



So wont work, think for this bellow options...



			
				me said:
			
		

> as if I were you for your needs I may cosider, droping the grfx card and opt for a AMD X2 based solution...
> 
> now if you a Intel fan and want to keep the door open for better options, then still I would say, drop the 8600, opt for ASUS *P5K-VM* with *Intel E2140*... so it keeps all option open for you under Intel platform !!!


----------



## DarkX (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmm... I want to stick with Intel processor  
what if I go with Core2Duo E4500 (costs 4800 i think) and rest same config *I* posted above?

Thanks.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 25, 2007)

guys plz quote the price for following config in delhi....

AMD X2 4000+ --
M2N MX SE --
1 x 2 GB Trancend 667--
250 GB Sata2 (Company)--
ATX cabinet--
DVD RW--
17" Monitor--
Nrmal K/B and Mouse--
UPS
Plz suggest minimum possible rates .........
Thnx


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 25, 2007)

got my new sys yesterday and completely messed up with it today.
got ASUS P35 based blitz mobo and its dead now WTF!!
now can anybody tell me that is my ram,gpu and proccy safe??they were on the mobo when it died.
they seem to be ok.look alright but still if anybody can tell me i will be able to sleep 2nite.
anyways,im going nehru place to get my mobo replaced 2moro.
will it be replaced??



			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> guys plz quote the price for following config in delhi....
> 
> AMD X2 4000+ --
> M2N MX SE --
> ...


kal nehru place jaa raha hu apna tuta futa mobo leke.
il also ask the prices


----------



## Arun1234 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi. I am Planning to buy a pc for myself. My Budget is Rs. 20,000/-. My Requirements are Motherboard of Intel or any other you can suggest me. Excluding the Monitor
I don't have any knowledge about the Configuration. Please suggest me one as soon as possible. The Pc should be generally for Home use with a little bit of gaming support.
Plz suggest me the prices as per Mumbai Market.

Thanks


----------



## rollcage (Dec 25, 2007)

I am thinking on upgrading.. 
Can you tell which Motherboard is available for X2 4000+ having onboard graphics and eSata?
and
I have a 2.5" HD..also tell Is there any casing with both USB and sata ports, whats the price of that Transcend casing.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 25, 2007)

Arun1234 said:
			
		

> Hi. I am Planning to buy a pc for myself. My Budget is Rs. 20,000/-. My Requirements are Motherboard of Intel or any other you can suggest me. Excluding the Monitor
> I don't have any knowledge about the Configuration. Please suggest me one as soon as possible. The Pc should be generally for Home use with a little bit of gaming support.
> Plz suggest me the prices as per Mumbai Market.
> 
> Thanks



why intel Mobo ?? u wont get a good deal with Intel  think for amd


----------



## rollcage (Dec 26, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta suggest something to me,


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 26, 2007)

dudes, we need a new desktop for our housing society office....will be required for office apps, accounting, keepin records etc....
as it is not personally owned i think branded will be better(easy service...
now the only necessary cond. is that it should have 17"lcd....and should cost as less as our requirement demands..
so please if you could list some models...and which company to go for...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2007)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> dudes, we need a new desktop for our housing society office....will be required for office apps, accounting, keepin records etc....
> as it is not personally owned i think branded will be better(easy service...
> now the only necessary cond. is that it should have 17"lcd....and should cost as less as our requirement demands..
> so please if you could list some models...and which company to go for...


Dell


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 26, 2007)

guys please mention your budget with your queries!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> @Choto Cheeta suggest something to me,



ALiveNF5-eSATA2+ R3.0

its the only board i see in Kolkata market, though without VGA means u need to have a PCI-E grfx card


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 26, 2007)

Plz comment on the following rig  :

Q6600
XFX 780I SLI
2 * XFX 8800GTS 512 MB

Price excluding the proccy is $1000 ( Getting from Newegg). Approx. Rs 40 K
Proccy approx 11 K.
Total 51 K.
Please tell is the price good enuff??

I previously opted for EVGA but then rejected it due to lack of customer support ( in fact no customer support ) in India.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2007)

Guys,

What will be the best price for following configuration in Mumbai..

Core 2 Quad Q6600
XFX 650 Ultra
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3
2X1GB Transcend 800Mhz
Seagate 250GB SATA-II 3GBPS
Zebronics Antibiotic
Viewsonic 17" LCD
LiteOn 18X DVD R/W

My budget is around 30K, please give suggestions to make the config fit in budget!!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ Decent deal IMO.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

@mastermunj

Just one comment is, try and push for 19" TFT !!! View Sonic would be Rs. 9k for their vg1930 or even lower for their VA1912 series !!!

There really is not a huge difference between 17" and 19" pricing so, if possible try to push for the 19" display !!!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

mastermunj said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> What will be the best price for following configuration in Mumbai..
> 
> ...


I would make it
*Core 2 Duo e2140
Abit IP35e
XFX 8800GT 512MB GDDR3*
2X1GB Transcend 800Mhz
Seagate 250GB SATA-II 3GBPS
Zebronics Antibiotic
Viewsonic 17" LCD
LiteOn 18X DVD R/W
If i was you.
If u want to lower the budget get a 8600gt instead.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 26, 2007)

@pathiks

do u think i can get those stuff in lesser cost ( without waiting for another month or two) ?
and as i am getting the stuff from Newegg, what about the warranty issue?? U have ny idea?
If no international warranty, I wish to get my stuff from theitwares.com but it will cost me at least 10 K more .


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> I would make it
> *Core 2 Duo e2140
> Abit IP35e
> XFX 8800GT 512MB GDDR3*
> ...



Can you give price for both the configs... the one i mentioned and the one u mentioned?

I can right now eleminate graphics card from it and buy it 3 months later.. but for me priority is to have a quad core.. as i wanna set up app server, web server, database server for my 3 tier application to work under rugged environment..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i am getting the stuff from Newegg, what about the warranty issue?? U have ny idea?



May god save you from the customs... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif and XFX India or Intel India will not going to provide warranty !!!! to obtain warranty you have to send it back to the US / or to the store which is Newegg !!  once again when you receive the product back, may god same you from the customs... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

My config and urs wd cost around the same. But considering ur needs i think u wd be better off with a quad.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> My config and urs wd cost around the same. But considering ur needs i think u wd be better off with a quad.



you mean i can get my config at around 30k?

which will be best buying place for it in mumbai?

i have started a new thread for getting info on dealers at lamington road..

hope you guys with ur expertise can put info there so that ppl know which peripheral is best with which dealer..

Thanks!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> My config and urs wd cost around the same. But considering ur needs i think u wd be better off with a quad.



Just for jocking  yaaaar, you are confusing the dude


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ Sorry yaar.  
@mastermunj nope it would *not* be 30k. It wd cost the same as the config u said would. around 40k.
Also if u r not a gamer get another mobo with onboard gfx to cut costs..


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ Sorry yaar.
> @mastermunj nope it would *not* be 30k. It wd cost the same as the config u said would. around 40k.
> Also if u r not a gamer get another mobo with onboard gfx to cut costs..



am a big time gamer and that's why have selected this mobo to go with graphics card..

and 40k shall not be problem if i will wait for another month's time... may be then i can get something even better in 40K


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

@mastermunj

Man stick with you own config..



> Core 2 Quad Q6600
> XFX 650 Ultra
> XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3
> 2X1GB Transcend 800Mhz
> ...



if you go with Dual Core E2140 + 8800 GT 512, u need to have good over clocking skills and exp to make sure the E2140 doesnt actually Bottle neck your GRFX Card thus lowering down the system performance...

@pathiks

I think E2140 wont do with 8800 GT, one need to think of AMD alter native in that place... as not all have good skills for OC, where as with 8800 one need to really have great OC skills to push the E2140 to cop up with 8800


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2007)

i had done little bit of OC with my old P-IV.

somehow its down since more than a year...

and with Q6600, i won't actually need to do OC in most cases, and if at all required, am sure thinkdigit have experts who can give me sheer guidance..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

@mastermunj

U didnt get my point... u dont need to touch Q6600 howeve u need to have some thing like this, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75279 if you go with E2140 + 8800 GT


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 26, 2007)

i got your point choto_cheeta

but i need high processing capacity with added advantage of 8MB L2 Cache...

all these matters for me more than graphics or over clocking..

over clocking has serious issue if you gotta do it with business...

and i dnt wanna take chance with my career .. hehe...

will use OC just to learn and for fun while doing some extreme gaming or some other timepass benchmark processing..

off topic..

@choto_Cheeta
nice website.. specially feedjit!! hmmm.... i gotta need such things on my website too...


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> May god save you from the customs... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif and XFX India or Intel India will not going to provide warranty !!!! to obtain warranty you have to send it back to the US / or to the store which is Newegg !!  once again when you receive the product back, may god same you from the customs... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif


 
I am not going to buy proccy from abroad. Any local dealer will do .

If no warranty, then I am sticking to ny Indian online store for the gfx cards.
Not too much price difference.
So only mobo left from abroad.
Its quite possible to courier the stuff via FEDEX/DTDC from abroad, isnt it??
I asked my friend to do so.
And why customs will be a problem if I ask him to send the items one by one in a couple of weeks?? Plz explain.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 26, 2007)

Plz reply soon. Yours suggestion is quite valuable for me.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 26, 2007)

hi firnds will a E6750 work with DG965RY? And also is the board good overclocker? And also suggest me good mobo with onboard graphics. do include prices.


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 26, 2007)

Intel mobos allow dont allow overclocking.
Why dont you go for Asus ? These boards are excellent overclockers. 
U can also try out new A-bit mobos or XFX 650I Ultra ( I am pretty sure Choto will suggest the XFX one ).


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @pathiks
> 
> do u think i can get those stuff in lesser cost ( without waiting for another month or two) ?
> and as i am getting the stuff from Newegg, what about the warranty issue?? U have ny idea?
> If no international warranty, I wish to get my stuff from theitwares.com but it will cost me at least 10 K more .


You can get the other stuff here but not the 780i mobo. 
And no idea about the warranty dude. wait for choto to reply..
@choto yea thats rite but i think i wd go with a e2140 + 8800gt 512 instead of a q6600 + 8600gt. e2140 can easily oc 60-70% on stock. 
@upendra nope e6750 wont work with a dg965ry as it is a 1333mhz fsb board.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 26, 2007)

then will AMD 690G handle all latest games like Crysis  COD4 or such the way x3000 does?


----------



## sagar_coolx (Dec 26, 2007)

had posted this b4..
dudes, we need a new desktop for our housing society office....will be required for office apps, accounting, keepin records etc....
as it is not personally owned i think branded will be better(easy service...
now the only necessary cond. is that it should have 17"lcd....and should cost as less as our requirement demands(25 sumthing)..
so please if you could list some models...and which company to go for...


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 26, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> You can get the other stuff here but not the 780i mobo.
> And no idea about the warranty dude. wait for choto to reply..
> @choto yea thats rite but i think i wd go with a e2140 + 8800gt 512 instead of a q6600 + 8600gt. e2140 can easily oc 60-70% on stock.
> @upendra nope e6750 wont work with a dg965ry as it is a 1333mhz fsb board.


 
I will get the mobo from abroad. Thts not a prob.
Choto already has replied that I wont get warranty of XFX India. Thts a pity .

Abt gfx cards, I only found MSI 8800GTS OC 512MB in theitwares.com. Any other manufacturer?? The cards retail at 20.1 K inclusive.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> then will AMD 690G handle all latest games like Crysis  COD4 or such the way x3000 does?


All new games ll look little better than screensavers on any current onboard gfx.. 
y don't u want to take a graphic card.??
Get a Biostar tf7150..
Or wait for g35 boards to come out.
@sagar check choto's 1st post.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> Its quite possible to courier the stuff via FEDEX/DTDC from abroad, isnt it??



 I am sorry but may be to your sending via FEDEX seems cheap but to me its damn costly !!! did you see their rate chart for any electronic Item ??



			
				BULZZI said:
			
		

> And why customs will be a problem if I ask him to send the items one by one in a couple of weeks?? Plz explain.



Customs has right to charge *upto* 210% charge under any imported product in India... 210% of not the price mentioned by the store but rather 210% of the price which is customs them self calculates for the product !!!

really wired rule when it comes to calculation of implimenting charge !!!

Even if you send via FEDEX when an internation shipment comes, Customs has the right to stop the shipment and ask you to play fee to release the shipment.. !!!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

hey saurav isnt it that if someone brings any one product of any type then they can bring it in for personal use?? i mean without any taxes...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

@pathiks

As a student or as returing with H1B visa you may carry up to Rs. 70,000/- of total product excluding your own notebook or pc....

As a visitor, I am not sure, but most likelly its Rs. 15,000/- for US / UK / Middle east, Rs. 35,000/- for south east asia... !!!


----------



## go4saket (Dec 27, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> It is actually available for 13.5K but as per the reviews I checked, it doesnt seem to be a very good product.
> 
> *www.behardware.com/articles/638-1/22-the-new-size-that-will-take-over.html
> *www.anandtech.com/displays/showdoc.aspx?i=2944
> ...



Checked the monitor and it was a big NO as the TFT didnt had a DVI Port... Anyone there who can help me in buying a Viewsonic VX922 (4:3) TFT. Searched for it in the market but couldnt find it...


----------



## janitha (Dec 27, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Checked the monitor and it was a big NO as the TFT didnt had a DVI Port... Anyone there who can help me in buying a Viewsonic VX922 (4:3) TFT. Searched for it in the market but couldnt find it...



It is a an old model. Using it for nearly two years. (twice replaced). But available with theitwares for Rs.11100/-. Last week it was 10500/-.

*www.theitwares.com/monitors/monitors.htm


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I am sorry but may be to your sending via FEDEX seems cheap but to me its damn costly !!! did you see their rate chart for any electronic Item ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got it. Anyway, I asked my friend ( actually my colleague who permanently stays at USA ) to buy only the mobo for me. Getting the gfx cards from Indian shop. And yup, I got the rules abt the customs, those are really wired ,yaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 27, 2007)

@go4saket

Cosider View Sonic as the last option...  as for their Support also.. as seems that issue of my vx1932wm is heading towards consumer court !!!

as par View Sonic India there are no vg1930wm or vx1932wm for replacemnet  they only have a good suply of the VA seriese and they offered me to replace the TFT with VA  I refused now loggded a complain for refund, if they doesnt will file the case of the 1st after New year when court opens !!!



			
				BULZZI said:
			
		

> I got it. Anyway, I asked my friend ( actually my colleague who permanently stays at USA ) to buy only the mobo for me.



I strongly oppse !!!  because of after sales service... Personally i saw no service center receives any Imported product for service... even the model available in India still they refuse because they dont see the serial number listed on their system !!!

Buy internationlly for those brand which comes with International warranty for ex, Notebooks / Apple Products or such... !!!

though buying here at India means few extra bucks, but to me that few extra bucks is better than no support for the total product !!!

but its ur money !! yeah sure if one can afford to buy a 2nd product if no support for the 1st one then sure, INT markter would offer you the best price


----------



## go4saket (Dec 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @go4saket
> 
> Cosider View Sonic as the last option...  as for their Support also.. as seems that issue of my vx1932wm is heading towards consumer court !!!
> 
> as par View Sonic India there are no vg1930wm or vx1932wm for replacemnet  they only have a good suply of the VA seriese and they offered me to replace the TFT with VA  I refused now loggded a complain for refund, if they doesnt will file the case of the 1st after New year when court opens !!!



If now Viewsonic which one would you recommend. I need a 19" TFT (4:3). I just am not comfortable with widescreen. Budget of about 10-11K Max. Should have a good response rate... Now tell me, which one???


----------



## BULLZI (Dec 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I strongly oppse !!!  because of after sales service... Personally i saw no service center receives any Imported product for service... even the model available in India still they refuse because they dont see the serial number listed on their system !!!
> 
> Buy internationlly for those brand which comes with International warranty for ex, Notebooks / Apple Products or such... !!!
> 
> ...


 
It seems that it wud be better to spend the money for a PS3 or XBOX 360 along with a large display  .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 27, 2007)

^Yeah buying a PS3 and a large 40" LCD can do something which no other gaming component can give. Though PC gaming is something my choice but if it is only pure dead gaming, above is the reason.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry friends but I can't help it. There's a problem again my monitor suddenly starting to behave ABNORMAL!!!!!! So can u please include a nice 17 or 19 inch TFT in 25k with a graphics card and rest of the things i.e. RAM,HDD and cabinet[total 3000+2400+1400=6800]?


----------



## go4saket (Dec 28, 2007)

I am thinking of buying a *Dell Inspiron 1420* Notebook. Just a few doubts...


Should I go for Intel C2D T5450 (1.66 Ghz, 2MB L2 Cache, 667 Mhz FSB) or Intel C2d T7250 (2.0 Ghz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800 Mhz FSB). Will there be a considerable difference in performance in both of them.
160 GB SATA HDD @ 5200 RPM or 160 GB SATA HDD @ 7200 RPM. The later one costs Rs.2100 extra. Is it worth investing?
65W AC Adapter or a 90W AC adapter.
6 Cell or a 9 Cell battery. How much extra time of backup do I get in a 9 Cell battery as compared to a 6 Cell battery. Moreover, a 9 cell battery comes out of the laptop face to some extent thereby spoiling the look of it. Which one should I opt?
Lastly, do you think my decision of going for Dell is right or should I go for some other company. My budget is 40K.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 28, 2007)

> My budget is 40K.



Compaq 6608AU with 2 GB RAM I would say


----------



## go4saket (Dec 28, 2007)

I too likes Compaq 6608AU, but unfortunately my sister likes Dell. BTW Choto, can you answer the rest of my ques...


----------



## go4saket (Dec 28, 2007)

I too likeed Compaq 6608Au, but unfortunately my sister likes dell over compaq. Anyways, can u plz answer the above questions.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2007)

For 40k the 6608au is good.
But if it has to be dell then get a 1420 with 2gb ram and  t7250.. but it may go upto 43k.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 28, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Should I go for Intel C2D T5450 (1.66 Ghz, 2MB L2 Cache, 667 Mhz FSB) or Intel C2d T7250 (2.0 Ghz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800 Mhz FSB). Will there be a considerable difference in performance in both of them.



As far I get by our Yahoo IM Chat, i dont think your sister would be able to use the extra procy power for her uses...

So still with the base processor !! 



> 160 GB SATA HDD @ 5200 RPM or 160 GB SATA HDD @ 7200 RPM. The later one costs Rs.2100 extra. Is it worth investing?



Once again same reply 

as in both case the T5250 and 5400 RPM disk will extend the bettery life 



> 65W AC Adapter or a 90W AC adapter.



U may need 90W only if you are thinking for going with 9 Cell battery !!!



> 6 Cell or a 9 Cell battery. How much extra time of backup do I get in a 9 Cell battery as compared to a 6 Cell battery. Moreover, a 9 cell battery comes out of the laptop face to some extent thereby spoiling the look of it. Which one should I opt?



Tough question  as it is true, that 9 cell will extend a bettery a greate deal, so for those who get really short time for charge up and always on the move, 9 cell is a good option...

So even if its make the notebook look a little bulky but its worth of investing only if you are getting less time for charging !!!

Last but not the least, by her requirement a bigger screen would be better  why not Dell 1520 the 15" screen ??


----------



## go4saket (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Choto.... I will order accordingly...


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 29, 2007)

please help me! and how is Acer 19" TFT widescreen? Will there be any performance increase or decrease if I get Dynet or Kingston RAM?


----------



## sonu1983 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok guys..m getin  money for my comp in 2 days..so need to know which configs better  ..budget 40=45k..and m getin it from scratch...if any suggestions plz leme know..  n m into gaming mostly...and also the rough prices..waitin for ur replies guys..thanks in advance.

athlon 5200+
motherboard ?
Corsair XMS2 2GB DDR2 800MhZ Dual Channel Kit
HDD 250gb seagate
lite on dvd writer
8800GT 512mb (MSI,POV or any other brand)
SMPS?(zebronics 500w platinum would do?)
UPS local brand 
monitor?(19 inch...budget wise..)

would appreciate if u guys help


----------



## axxo (Dec 29, 2007)

your budget is premium...you should definitely consider core2duo/quad


----------



## go4saket (Dec 29, 2007)

axxo said:


> your budget is premium...you should definitely consider core2duo/quad



Nice name boss... I wish you were the real axxo...


----------



## axxo (Dec 29, 2007)

reel axxo


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

Plz asemble a cmputr 4 my budget rs 25k


----------



## Vineeth7 (Dec 30, 2007)

I am thinking of getting a new PC (for gaming). I want to know the relation between processor FSB and RAM memory clock. i heard that for intel processors we need to match the FSB with RAM memory clock. 

I am not sure whether to go for an Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, with 4GB RAM (667MHz), or for the same processor with 2GB RAM(800MHz)  

Also i am in a bit of a confussion on which mobo to take (i dont know much about chipsets ). i have the foll. shortlisted. 

ASUS P5K VM (Intel® G33 chipset 1333 FSB) 
ASUS P5K C (Intel® P35 chipset 1333 FSB) 
ASUS P5K - V (Intel® G33 chipset 1066 FSB) 

or should i sacifice other components and go for the more expensive 
ASUS P5N 32 E SLI (NVIDIA nForce® 680i SLI™1333 FSB) ? 

Also which graphics card is better? 
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 
XFX 8600GT 512MB DDR2 
XFX 8600GTS 256MB DDR3

Or should i go for another GPU???

I intend to buy the comp by the end of Jan... I heard rumours abt the release of Nvidia 9600 graphics card (*www.techpowerup.com/?47977)... Not sure whether its true... Should i wait for the release???


----------



## shyamno (Dec 30, 2007)

@ Vineeth7

I think you should wait till the end of Jan as Intel is goin to release its new 45nm based Core 2 Duo processors and I think they would be in the same price range as the existing one and also perform better.

I am not sure about when NVIDIA is going to release its new 9 series but its in the roadmap of NVIDIA and we can expect it in the 1h of 2008.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

P5N32-E SLI will not support the new quadcore penryn made by 45nm fabrication process.Only 780i from nvidia supports new quadcore penryn.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

Wht is da upgrade dat can b don in da procesor in my via motherboard curently usng amd athlon xp 2400+. Any upgradable procesor in my motherboard.

.plz help me guys.


----------



## janitha (Dec 30, 2007)

JohnephSi said:


> Wht is da upgrade dat can b don in da procesor in my via motherboard curently usng amd athlon xp 2400+. Any upgradable procesor in my motherboard.
> 
> .plz help me guys.



If I remember correct, 3200+ was the highest for XP and you are not likely to get it even second hand. Also I don't think it will be a worthwhile attempt.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

Wht is the price of 3200+

Can i put instead of 2400+

Wht is the ghz of 3200+


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 31, 2007)

Plz help me .


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 31, 2007)

^2.2 GHz


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 31, 2007)

Wht might b da curent price in da market?


----------



## janitha (Dec 31, 2007)

JohnephSi said:


> Wht might b da curent price in da market?



You are not likely to get it in the market. It is a generation before the 939 series and even they are not available.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 31, 2007)

Dat means dere is no point of upgradation in my cmputr.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 31, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta 
guys sorry for being OT

as vista is eating up my system, i am thinking of getting a video card to boost it up 
preferably a 8500GT 256mb ddr2....

from xfx i have zeroed in 8500GT 256 DDR2 HDCP 500/667  PV-T86J-UAHG                          .... *www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listC...ce&trade;+8500&productConfigurationId=1385650

now as this is a silent version, i was just thinking whether it has some overheating issues or not any experience with xfx silent versions


btw.i would also look in some HDCP capable leadtek & gigabyte cards if im able to find them in NP

btw. have a happy new year 

thanks
vivek


----------



## Pathik (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ Get atleast a 8600gt dude. u ll get a xfx 8600gt 256mb gdr3 udf7 for around 5.6k now..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 31, 2007)

JohnephSi said:


> Wht might b da curent price in da market?



U can go for a used processor, and it will be available for some decent price!



vivekbabbudelhi said:


> @Choto Cheeta
> guys sorry for being OT
> 
> as vista is eating up my system, i am thinking of getting a video card to boost it up
> ...




Yeah 8600 GT is good option but keep in mind that it should be DDR3 version and check that the XFX model u are buying doesn't have heating issues!
I guess the UDF7 has heating problems!


----------



## go4saket (Dec 31, 2007)

Brought a 19" (4:3) Viewsonic VX922 (2MS G2G response rate). Seems to be absolutely stunning, although found 1 bad pixel. Altogether, brilliant. Will post in my comments after a few days of usage.


----------



## janitha (Dec 31, 2007)

go4saket said:


> Brought a 19" (4:3) Viewsonic VX922 (2MS G2G response rate). Seems to be absolutely stunning, although found 1 bad pixel. Altogether, brilliant. Will post in my comments after a few days of usage.



Cost? (or was it free of cost?)
Also date of mfg?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 31, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Yeah 8600 GT is good option but keep in mind that it should be DDR3 version and check that the XFX model u are buying doesn't have heating issues!
> I guess the UDF7 has heating problems!


The udf3 had serious heating issues..
the udf7 was released later and doesnt hav any.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 31, 2007)

^but der is still confusion.....some say its udf7 as having problem and others as udf3......so i bought asus but my friend needs one frm xfx,so which one?


----------



## spikygv (Dec 31, 2007)

get udd or use . avoid udf..


----------



## go4saket (Dec 31, 2007)

janitha said:


> Cost? (or was it free of cost?)
> Also date of mfg?



I got it for 11.1K home delevered in Mumbai from itwares.com. This model wasnt available anywhere else, so had to hunt a lot and finally got the best quote from Itwares people.

How do I check the date of manufacturing?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks for ur inputs guys

actually i don't intend any sort of gaming,so 8500GT 256 DDR2 seems to be a better product for me

except for gaming horsepower 8600GT is no brainer over 8500GT  as currently  cards 8600GTS onwards seem to be capable of doing after processing effects in h.264 decode acceleration

my question is :any sort of overheating issues with silent PV-T86J-UAHG ?? anyone??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 31, 2007)

vivek yaar, unless you live in a AC roo or have a 120 mm fan, dont go for FAN less ones  they get too hot, cant say about other brands but XFX ones do get too hot...

now coming back to the product, why would u want to spend extra 1k if the reason is just running vista of run apps or may be better result with riping and video encoding...

I would vote for 8400GS over 8500 as 8400GS really a vaule for money 

thank you...


----------



## spikygv (Dec 31, 2007)

+1 for 8400GS if u dont intend on gaming


----------



## janitha (Dec 31, 2007)

go4saket said:


> I got it for 11.1K home delevered in Mumbai from itwares.com. This model wasnt available anywhere else, so had to hunt a lot and finally got the best quote from Itwares people.
> 
> How do I check the date of manufacturing?



It will be there on the carton along with the serial no., month of import etc. BTW, dont lose the sl. no. since it will be required in case of any need for RMA. (Sl. No. should also be on a small sticker behind the monitor)

I asked about the date/month of mfg. because the later ones seem to have better quality and less problems. Mine bought during 10/2006 developed display problems during 6/2007 and it was replaced by a later model which also developed similar problems two months later and after RMA I got another one manufactured in July which seems to have better build quality and so far is is working fine. The present one or earlier ones didn't have either dead or stuck pixels. And as you mentioned, the overall display quality is very good.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 1, 2008)

Whats the difference between dead and stuck pixel. My monitor shows one red dot.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

JohnephSi said:


> Wht is the price of 3200+
> 
> Wht is the ghz of 3200+


The clock frequency of AMD Athlon 64 3200+ is 2.0 Ghz not 2.2 Ghz as told by Umedra_GP. You can get it around Rs.2900. Go here *www.theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm and look at the bottom.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The clock frequency of AMD Athlon 64 3200+ is 2.0 Ghz not 2.2 Ghz as told by Umedra_GP. You can get it around Rs.2900. Go here *www.theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm and look at the bottom.


he wants AMD 3200+ XP and ir is 2.2Ghz friend.
check out here
*www.tomshardware.com/2003/05/13/high/
And please help me people. Is Acer 19" 16:10 TFT good?
And wish u all Happy New Year!!!


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jan 1, 2008)

everyone thanks for ur suggestions

would try to stay away from xfx silent versions

8400GS is basically a 8500GT minus half the memory bandwidth  plus  a  turbocache.......as far as my understanding is concerned turbocache,hypermemory or anything with shared memory  sometimes screws up system performance

with current drivers 8400GS seems to be a loser for HD movies.....
here is a good page of this review

thanks  everyone



upendra_gp said:


> And please help me people. Is Acer 19" 16:10 TFT good?



whats your budget.......???

btw. acer TFT's are crap


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> he wants AMD 3200+ XP and ir is 2.2Ghz friend.
> check out here
> *www.tomshardware.com/2003/05/13/high/


Sorry, Its my mistake. I thought he wants Athlon 64 3200+......


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 1, 2008)

@vivekbabbudelhi

Asus EN8500GT Silent 
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=6


----------



## go4saket (Jan 1, 2008)

janitha said:


> It will be there on the carton along with the serial no., month of import etc. BTW, dont lose the sl. no. since it will be required in case of any need for RMA. (Sl. No. should also be on a small sticker behind the monitor)
> 
> I asked about the date/month of mfg. because the later ones seem to have better quality and less problems. Mine bought during 10/2006 developed display problems during 6/2007 and it was replaced by a later model which also developed similar problems two months later and after RMA I got another one manufactured in July which seems to have better build quality and so far is is working fine. The present one or earlier ones didn't have either dead or stuck pixels. And as you mentioned, the overall display quality is very good.



Hey, you seem to be having the same TFT and also seem to have faced quite a lot of problems with it. Can you tell me what kind of problems did you face and was getting a replacement easy and how long did it take.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 1, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta
Hey .. How much ultimate you can go in gaming.. My friend is thinking about this Dell XPS 420 .. budget around 70k, its good
but can we have something like Antec Cabinet, Coolmaster, ASUS SLI, Cosair, Quadcore1 2X 8600GT, Logitech Wireless Controllers, 22" TFT all built into one in that budget. 
Is the asemble PC can be that reliable .. can we all that in this? what can we have in 70K .. Or On that budget Dell Rulz??

Please Just make a config .. with all that you can incorporate in this budget or more than that.

Regards


----------



## darklord (Jan 1, 2008)

@Rollcage,
If configured and setup properly, Assembled PC always works out to be a smarter choice.Heres an example,

Intel Core2Quad Q6600 -------------------------> 10,500/-
Abit IP35-E Motherboard ------------------------>  5,800/-
2 x 1GB Transcend DDR2 800---------------------> 2400/-
500GB Western Digital AAKS Series SATA II -------> 5,800/-
Viewsonic 22" WS LCD ---------------------------> 16,000/-
Corsair HX620W PSU -----------------------------> 7,000/-
LG/Samsung DVD-RW ----------------------------> 1300/-
Keyboard+Optical Mouse -------------------------> 1500/-
Nvidia Geforce 8800GT 512MB---------------------> 15,000/-
Coolermaster CM690 Chassis ---------------------> 4,000/-

*Total --------------------------------------------> 69,300/-*

Now compare this config to the Dell one and see which one looks more powerful,tempting,vfm

Cheers !
Amey


----------



## janitha (Jan 1, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Hey, you seem to be having the same TFT and also seem to have faced quite a lot of problems with it. Can you tell me what kind of problems did you face and was getting a replacement easy and how long did it take.



It was all discussed in detail in this forum in the following threads.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48787&highlight=vx922
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59736&highlight=vx922
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62025&highlight=vx922


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2008)

@rollcage

Already answered by darklord... one may get a far getter gaming config under 70k vs that XPS 420  even I would say replace the Corsair 620 Watts with much cheaper Cooler Master 600 watts which is Rs. 3200/-  so what is your budget ??


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 2, 2008)

please help me Choto!


----------



## janitha (Jan 2, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Whats the difference between dead and stuck pixel. My monitor shows one red dot.



A dead pixel is defined as a pixel or set of sub-pixels that has failed and is permanently in the off position. This condition means that the pixel will not let any light through. This can be observed as a dark or black spot on a brightly colored or white background.

A stuck pixel is defined as a pixel or sub-pixel that has failed and is permanently in the on position. This can be either with a single or multiple sub-pixels for a given pixel and is best observed on a dark or black background. A white pixel means all three sub-pixels have failed while a green, red or blue pixel means one of the sub-pixels has failed. 

From the following link
*compreviews.about.com/od/multimedia/a/LCDPixelDefects.htm


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> please help me Choto!



didnt get it...  help you with what ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

hey choto:I have a spare 80gb sata1 hdd,I want to buy a USB casing for it so that I can use it as a big pen drive.I have some questions.

1.How much does it costs?Transcend one?I have a budget of around 600.

2.Are they safe to use?

3.Can they damage HDDs?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2008)

read this, *www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/21/con...sktop-35-hard-disk-to-external-usb-hard-disk/



> 1.How much does it costs?Transcend one?I have a budget of around 600.



They start from Rs. Rs. 450/- but you may get a decent one like Techcom at Rs. 650/- 



> 2.Are they safe to use?



Yes...



> 3.Can they damage HDDs?



No...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

^^read the article,but you have talked about IDE HDDs,do the same one works with SATA ones?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2008)

> ^^read the article,but you have talked about IDE HDDs,do the same one works with SATA ones?



they look exactly the same  just in my case the connecters are IDE where as in your case they would be SATA


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 2, 2008)

ok,thanks.

BTW aren't there something which fits both IDE and sata?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2008)

> BTW aren't there something which fits both IDE and sata?



no  now its just the board which is different if you see  so find an buy another board


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

I need help with fitting in a monitor in 30k with graphics card.
is Acer 19" widescreen TFT good? And will I be able to play 2008's games at least at medium settings on a 8600GT?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 3, 2008)

@upendra_gp
for 30k, u can get Dell 22" wide + 8800GT 512.[13k+14k]


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

no i meant the whole system and sorry I forgot to mention new budget! It is 30-35k.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta
@darklord

1. I just comment on the config latter on,

2. but the basic concern is reliability, Like we got the desktop from IBM last year,
there is not even a single problem or bsod,
But when ever .. you get the assemble .. once in a while something glichy happens.
the reliablity factor is so high with dell n ibm

3. And the components hey choose .. gets co compatible with each other.

then the we have these smart features, like that LCD on the cabinet .. is hard to find in Assemble PC. 
these things make SP3 nothing .. this one has killing looks*i.dell.com/images/global/products/xpsdt/xps420_front.jpg


----------



## janitha (Jan 3, 2008)

@rollcage

I have been using PCs for last several years which I myself assembled with carefully chosen parts and the only HW problems I have faced are one HDD which I had to RMA once and my current high end LCD which had to be RMAed (in fact replaced) twice. 

In short brands like those you mentioned are for those who cant bother or find time to bother, on selecting the parts etc. or those who don't care about the cost.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 3, 2008)

rollcage said:


> But when ever .. you get the assemble .. once in a while something glichy happens.
> the reliablity factor is so high with dell n ibm


Not always true.same can happen with branded one, unless they are assembling  with custom made parts(which is not)

der will be always some weak link in branded pc


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 4, 2008)

*Please help me*

Dear brothers,
i need a URGENT computer upgrade(whole cpu box) within the budget 12000 (extended up2 14k max)
Am not in to gaming but using high memory needed s/w like oracle 11i , dot net, java ide, sql server ,Linux in my machine
For this reason I need a very fast and memory efficient computer with good memory.
160 gb hdd is sufficient for my work.
No extreme graphics needed .as for only movie viewing that much of graphics not needed like gaming.
So onboard not probs .
I saw this entire post from a month and happy to find helpful ppl like you.
With my small knowledge i config this

MB – ASUS STRIKER EXTREME / ASUS STRIKER /MB - XFX 650 I ULTRA (not find any other good c2d supported modo|suggest me one good!! 
PROCESSOR – INTEL E4500 CORE 2 DUO 
RAM – ZION 2 GB DDR2 667 MHz 
RAM – ZION 1*2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz [what should i go for ? i need more and more ram ,if I want to upgrade later,what should I do ?]
GFX CARD - GEFORCE 8400 GS [if xfx 650 i ultra buying|but is it with in my budget?]
HDD - 160 GB SATA II SEGATE 
Zebronics Bijli with 500WATT PSU 

please compile me a good config and *price* and a reliable store to buy from
Am from kolkata.
thanx in advance
~regards debajyoti.


----------



## monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Asus Striker Extreme for Computer under 14k???!!! 
That MoBo itself costs 19k!!!
As for XFX ultra 650i - I doubt if it is available in fresh stock..I have checked with everyone in Delhi (Nehru Place) including Rashi and none of them have it (strange). I wonder if the product is to be replaced with newer MoBo.
For RAM I would suggest to opt for Trascend/Kingston/Corsair. These companies provide much better performance RAMs than Zion.
Since you are not into gaming I would suggest you to got for ATI/NVidia based IGP MoBo instead of buying separate GFX card. You will save a lot of money.
I can suggest you to go for following:
Processor+MoBo: AMD AM2 4800+(2.4 GHz) + Asus M2A-VM (AMD 690G IGP) = Rs. 7,500/-
RAM:Transcend/Kingston (2x1GB 800 MHz) = Rs. 2,100/-
Cabinet: Any good cabinet (Zebronics/iBall/Navtech) with 450W PSU: Rs. 1,600/-
HDD: Seagate/WD 160 GB SATA-II = Rs. 2,200/-

Total: 13,400/-

Note: Above are Delhi prices. Please check for Kolkata prices from some othe rsource.


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 4, 2008)

bro sorry about my poor knoledge about asus striker !

am an intel processor user for a long time .and thats y want to buy e4500

and if i find xfx 650 i .. is it good enough to buy ?

i heard consair is good but arnt they costly more?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 4, 2008)

@Debajyoti
XFX 650i U is a gud mobo, but its arond 5k nd has no IGP, so uve to invest for a card, which ll cost u 2.5k minimum.
so mobo + proccy + 8400GS will be 5k+5k+2.5k=12.5k
So there is no bucks left for ram and HDD.

For budget PC, AMD has better bang for the buck+ gud IGP also.
AMD X2 5200+: 5.3k
Asus M2A VM: 3.2k
2*1GB Transcent 800: 2.2k
160GB Seagate sata2: 2.1k
Total: 12.8k
At stock speeds, 5200+ is any day better than E 4500, nd with M2A VM IGP, u can enjoy Vista Aero @ full glory. 

U can also go for 2*2Gb DDR2 800 Transcent: 3.6k
So total ll be 14.2k


----------



## janitha (Jan 4, 2008)

Debajyoti said:


> bro sorry about my poor knoledge about asus striker !
> 
> *am an intel processor user for a long time .and thats y want to buy e4500*
> 
> ...



In that case increase your budget.


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 4, 2008)

bro thankx for that good advice . can u tell me the diff between amd x2 and amd am2

and what is the mobo s no ? Asus M2A VM   ?thats all ?

am extreme novice about h/w


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ Amd x2's are native dual cores by AMD.. And am2 is a socket for these proccys..


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 4, 2008)

i called up some computer venders and askd for x650i ultra
that board is unavailable in kolkata market .no one able to give me that board []


local price in logica,kolkata

amd x2 5200 - 4650+tax
amd am2 4800 -4350+tax
asus m2a vm -3950+tax
intel e4500 4650+tax
xfx 630 i - 3950+tax [ is it that good enough like 650i ultra ? ]

zion 1gb 800-1700+
zion 1gb 667 - 1145+t
8400 gs - 2250+
hdd 160 gb sata II segate -1990+

please help me guys .
am utterly confused.


----------



## janitha (Jan 4, 2008)

@Debajyothi

Why you are so particular about Zion when better and well known brands like Transcend, Kingston, Corsair etc. are available at much lower cost?


----------



## juggler (Jan 4, 2008)

Debajyoti said:


> i called up some computer venders and askd for x650i ultra
> that board is unavailable in kolkata market .no one able to give me that board []
> 
> 
> ...



Dont go for XFX 630
Stick with the AMD config and dont worry amd works absolutely fine
the price of asus m2a vm i s on a bit higher side check whether its "asus m2a vm"  or "asus m2a-vm HDMI"
and dont go for zion rams go for kingston for sure


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 4, 2008)

now at last i found xfx 650 i ultra 

so i have 2 config now

xfx 650 i ulta 5200+ (saboo ,kol)
intel e4500 4650+
8400 gs - 2250+
hdd 160 gb sata II segate -1990+
cabi+psu - 1500+
kingston z*1gb 667 - 2500+
------------------------------
18090+723 =18813

asus m2a vm HDMI-3950+tax
amd x2 5200 - 4650+tax
hdd 160 gb sata II segate -1990+
cabi+psu - 1500+
kingston z*1gb 667 - 2500+
-----------------------
14590+583=15173

SO guys this was the price i find.what u should suggest..or any more better option in this price range !!


----------



## vps85 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Processor + Mobo + Ram + HDD + Cabinet < 20K ??*

Hi,

I have my old PC (P3). Recently mobo failed. Im planning for a new system.

I'm looking for Intel platform preferably quad core.

Budget : 20k

Processor : Intel Quad core ( which shud i select) or shud i go for dual core?
Mobo: Latest chipset please. with onboard graphics (support for latest ram)
Ram : DDR3 or DDR2? i need atleast 3GB of ram
Cabinet : ??
HDD: Atleast 160GB 

I have a 17" monitor, DVDrom etc.

I use my system for programming using VS.net 05, dreamweaver etc.. Lot of multitasking i do.

Occasionaly gaming .. HL2 Doom3 @ 1024*768 with less eyecandy

Please suggest me a good combination. No AMD platform , No Gfx card. If the budget needs to be increased how much extra shud i spend more


----------



## apacheman (Jan 4, 2008)

Debajyoti said:


> what u should suggest..or any more better option in this price range !!


better u refer this site.
www.theitwares.com

the config *pathik* gave was well suited according to ur budget.
n why choose ddr2 667 ram when ddr2 800 is within ur budget.
if u so badly want Intel n swear by it then, 
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2.2 Ghz, 2MB L2 Cache  - 5000
Biostar GF7050V-M7 NVIDIA GeForce 7050 1333 FSB  - 3350
2*1GB Transcend DDR2 800 RAM - 2050
160GB SATA2 - 2300
u dont need a DVD burner, do you?
Total= 12,700/-

I would recommend to increase ur budget by 2000 n go for the Intel C2D E6550 - 2.33Ghz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1333Mhz FSB


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 4, 2008)

i am not sticking in intel that much .any way amd works fine i hope as all of our experts suggested..

one q . if i go for asus m2npv vm what s the difference from m2a vm ? this mobo got nforce and m2a got ati..

any good suggetions?


----------



## juggler (Jan 4, 2008)

Debajyoti said:


> i am not sticking in intel that much .any way amd works fine i hope as all of our experts suggested..
> 
> one q . if i go for asus m2npv vm what s the difference from m2a vm ? this mobo got nforce and m2a got ati..
> 
> any good suggetions?



m2n pv is based on  geforce 6150 fro Nvidia
while m2a vm is based on 690g chipset from ATI

out of these two 690G is clearly better as suggested by a number of websites
If u dont require HDMI then go for "m2a - vm"  and not "m2a -vm HDMI" the earlier one would be sufficient for all ur needs and should cost u 1000 rs less


----------



## janitha (Jan 4, 2008)

@vps85

3GB of DDR3 is going to set you back by about 60K for little improvement over DDR2.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 4, 2008)

hi people! i am confused between getting 4400+ or Intel E6750. if i get 4400+ i will be able to get 8800GT but if i get the latter i will need to get 8600GT... So i am confused again! I think that 8800 doesn't have dx10.1 support so I will be needing to upgrade soon so what do u think friends?
p.s.= which new games are for dx10.1???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 4, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> hi people! i am confused between getting 4400+ or Intel E6750. if i get 4400+ i will be able to get 8800GT but if i get the latter i will need to get 8600GT... So i am confused again! I think that 8800 doesn't have dx10.1 support so I will be needing to upgrade soon so what do u think friends?
> p.s.= which new games are for dx10.1???



Dude now days processor hardly matters as if u need graphics card for gaming! 
Even a 4000+ will also do better if u have a 8800 GT, or if u can see a performance difference, then even it will be barely 5-10 FPS max.!!!

But choosing a 8800 GT over a 8600 GT, i m damm sure u will get double performance in gaming!

So buy a 4400+ rather than E6750 and save buck for 8800 GT!
Who cares about the DX10.1...u are concerned about DX10 or may be CRYSIS...right?
Don't worry there's gonna be a hardly noticeable difference between them. A 7950 GT will perform better than 8600 GT...but u will get every DX10 game patch on DX9! So don't even bother about that!

Guys who need onboard display can wait till february coz there's gonna be DX10 range of onboard!!!


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 4, 2008)

guys am very much confused .please give me some options..

should i go for 

asus m2a vm HDMI-4350+tax
amd x2 5200 - 4650+tax
hdd 160 gb sata II segate -1990+
zebronics bijli with w00 wt psu  - 1550+
Corsair VS1GB667D2 DDR 2 (2 X 1GB DDR2 667Mhz) 	2100+
-----------------------
14590+583tax=15173

is it fast enough for my programming needs?
oracle 11 itself occupie 1 gb memory 

wheres our h/w maha guru s..plz help me out guys..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 4, 2008)

@upendra_gp
currently there are no games which supports 10.1
And also with vista, there is no more h/w requirement problem in games. Every game will be launched irrespective of the PU features nd will render the max which ur GPU supports.
So u neet to only worry bout performance. there only minor feature improvement for 10.1 over 10. 
So i think 8800GT is bet bet. Or get the new 8800GTS for some 18k. Its really worth it nd is better than GTX.

@Debajyoti
Actually M2A VM is for 3.2k net[ie with 4% vat], and its the one with HDMI that cost 1k more. There are no other difference b/w the two other tht that HDMI port. Both of em can decode HD contents and has everythin same.

Orelse u can also opt for equally gud MSI K9A GM3 without HDMI which too is bout 3.2k.
I wud say, go for 2*2GB Transcent 667 for 1.7k*2=3.4k
And there are cheapo Zebronics cabinets starting @ 950 nd comes with Zeb 400W PSU, which is more that enough for such systems. There are gud models @ 1200/-.


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 5, 2008)

as one guru suggested ..i opt for

asus m2a vm -3200+tax
amd x2 5200 - 4650+tax
hdd 160 gb sata II segate -1990+
zebronics bijli with w00 wt psu  - 1550+
2*2GB Transcent 667 1700x2=3400

total - 14790+591tax =15381 (  )

one q: is that mobo support that kinda ram !!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 5, 2008)

^^^ Good Choice!
Sure this mobo supports upto 8 GB of RAM!

Here:
*www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1568&l1=3&l2=101&l3=496&l4=0


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 5, 2008)

then keith and aravind please suggest me a good config with 8800GT....


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys Ur Guidance is needed

I got a Pentium 4 630...3 Ghz HT 90nm

I need a motherboard for it as my old one died ...no warranty left ....

Constraints:
Onboard Video & Sound
Support for DDR Ram
Sata & VFM

Purpose : Normal use ..Office & Internet ...No OC

Please Provide a solution ....2 choices please


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

@upendra_gp
u can go with 5000+

X2 5000+: 4.2k
asus m2a vm: 3.2k
2*1G Transcent 800: 2.2k
250 seagate: 2.5k
8800GT MSI: 13k
Zebronics Cabby 1.4k
CMExtreme Power 600W : 3.6k
Liteon DVDRW: 1.3k


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks aravind but is it really necessary to get another PSU?
please suggest a good TFT monitor also


----------



## Vineeth7 (Jan 5, 2008)

hey guys ... i want to get a gaming mice (4.5K max). i am not sure whether to go for logitech g series or for Razer gaming mice... (i need a corded one, cordless is strictly no no) also i want to know if there are any suppliers of Razers in Kochi / Chennai


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2008)

Cheap : Logitech MX518.
THo u can get the razer Deathadder or Copperhead easily.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2008)

though i'd suggest the mx518...i've been using it for a while n its awesome (don't get misled by its cheap price), within ur budget u can also go for either the g5 or for some mice by razer. also, microsoft is/has taken out sidewinder gaming mice...they look pretty cool so u can consider those too.
another gr8 mouse to look for is the creative Fata1ity gaming mouse..cost is about 3k


----------



## Vineeth7 (Jan 5, 2008)

guys i like playin FPS like CS1.6 so i relly wnt to get one like deathadder or copperhead which provides very small reaction times. is there other mices like those???? also i like ergonomic ones... thats why i slightly suppot death adder over copperhead which is ambidextrous


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

@Vineeth7
U can get Any logitech gaming mice from Cochin or kottayam. The new G5 is a gud one nd has minor improvements over the old Now it has two side buttons, nd the bugs in profile seting has been fixed. Now the logitech setpoint drivers has improved much.
I would recomment G5 @ 3.2k. Also now MX 518 is for 1.4k
And as Vineeth7 said, MX 518 is cheaper only coz it sports an optical sensor though its more precise that most entry level laser sensors. And all Logitech MX series mice at lower priced tha G series. 
The new MX 518 has ugpraded sensor with 1800dpi[older one: 1600].

As with ma personnel experience with MX 518, G5, Copperhead, Diamondback, Krait etc, G5 nd MX 518 are lot better in ergonomics.
Ch, Db etc are very long nd their feets ate very small in pointed and u need a VERY GUD quality pads[like MANTIS, or steel, alluminium pads] to work decently.
Ull have warranty issues with razer, so Habu from MS is almost same as Ch. Only minor difference in looks.

Lotitech VX Revelution too ig gr8 for gaming, but outaa ur budget. 
Creative FATAL1TY has wierd shape. People say its really ergonomic after a few days workin on it. It takes time to get used to that shape.

But my choice is G5 or MX 518. And there is not much advantage on G5 over MX518 other that weight adjustment. And weighted gaming is better for sniping. dpi dun really matters as even 1800 is overkill for a moniotr resolution of 1440*900 or 1280*1024.

the 1ms delay of copperhead, diamondback is gud but it lacks ergonomics. And to ma experience, razer has bad build quality compared to Creative nd Logitech.
Two of ma friends razer mice are dead nd they can't even claim warranty. Their side buttons are very annoying to press, nd are awkwardly placed. And we feel that we need to lift the mice to press them.

G5 has 500Mhz polling ate. so runs at 2ms response. So not much difference from Razer's. And one thing, high polling rate increases CPU utilization by some margin. And if play @ home, u can tweak USB ports of system and make every USB mice to run even @ 1000Mhz, ie 1ms, but might damage weaklinks[local mice].

@Vineeth7
where's ur location dude?


----------



## ace (Jan 6, 2008)

hii

i want to buy a gud 17/19" lcd monitor..
i came across this one .
Viewsonic VX922  Viewsonic 19" 2ms

is it gud..
also plz tell me its price....

also plz suggest a gud cabinet + psu(400W) under -2000.
thnx


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 6, 2008)

^^zebronics peace with 400w smps


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 6, 2008)

@ace
whats ur need for the monitor?
nd mainly the cabby+PSU. Coz if u have a gud system with Gacrd, then ull have to get a gud 500W PSU.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2008)

My Question is Little Wiered but Pls answer it
I have Intel 865GSA Board + Intel 3.2HT Processor + 512MB RAM + 160GB SATA HDD 
If I upgrade my HDD to SATA 250GB will it harm or slow down the PC ?
and
What is the Current Cost of 160GB HDD

and

also My Friend need 19" LCD Monitors
Pls suggets the cheapest and Reliable


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 6, 2008)

^^it will not slow down ur system , buy 320 gb segate price around 3400/-


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> ^^it will not slow down ur system , buy 320 gb segate price around 3400/-


Thanks


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys I need Help Urgent



> Guys Ur Guidance is needed
> 
> I got a Pentium 4 630...3 Ghz HT 90nm
> 
> ...



Come up soon


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 7, 2008)

630 is a LGA 775 any motherboard supporting LGA 775 will work...  if you have a grfx card, then opt for XFX 650i Ultra of Abit / BIOSTART x38 

if you need onboard solution, then go for BIOSTAR 7100 (GF7100P-M7S) / ABit 7100 (I-N73HD) based motherboard... both are at Rs. 4 to 4.5k mark


----------



## Debajyoti (Jan 7, 2008)

bros can u tell me a good shop in kolkata ..where i can find h/d reliable and cheap..am new to calcutta /actually from durgapur.

please help me guys..

thank u very much.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 7, 2008)

really hard to say  one shop may know me or a certain person to quote a better price where as the same one will try to cheat on a un-known face ...

so roam around  at chadni and see which one offers the best deal... warrenty wont be any big issue as its all company warrenty  so which ever shop quote u a better deal, stick with it


----------



## ace (Jan 7, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @ace
> whats ur need for the monitor?
> nd mainly the cabby+PSU. Coz if u have a gud system with Gacrd, then ull have to get a gud 500W PSU.




i need an lcd (17/19") for normal use & casual gaming...  i m getting a 8600gt graphic card....

i heard the lesser  the response time the beter the lcd....

also i want a psu with rated 400w for a c2d 6750 system..

plz help...
thnx...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 7, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> 630 is a LGA 775 any motherboard supporting LGA 775 will work...  if you have a grfx card, then opt for XFX 650i Ultra of Abit / BIOSTART x38
> 
> if you need onboard solution, then go for BIOSTAR 7100 (GF7100P-M7S) / ABit 7100 (I-N73HD) based motherboard... both are at Rs. 4 to 4.5k mark



Thank u Choto Cheeta


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 7, 2008)

If not xfx 650i, which other mobo should be taken into account!! WHY?

Same for xfx 8600 GT??

Please give difference in terms of features and price to help in proper decisions!!


----------



## RexRazr (Jan 8, 2008)

hey guys...i have some questions regarding processors (hope it applies in this thread...lol)

1. is it true that having memory module(s) with the speed of the same or the half amount of FSB of a core2duo procy in the system makes the performance better? (e.g. suppose the c2d procy has 800 MHz FSB...then should the memory module(s) be of 800 or 400 MHZ speed?)

2. what would be the best procy within 5.5 k now?

3. do AMD processors have any compatibility issues with nvidia gfx cards?

thanx in advance for any help guys...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 8, 2008)

> 1. is it true that having memory module(s) with the speed of the same or the half amount of FSB of a core2duo procy in the system makes the performance better? (e.g. suppose the c2d procy has 800 MHz FSB...then should the memory module(s) be of 800 or 400 MHZ speed?)



no it is not true !!!!



> 2. what would be the best procy within 5.5 k now?



Intel Core 2 Duo all the way  but its just not a procy u buy  its the full system 



> 3. do AMD processors have any compatibility issues with nvidia gfx cards?



No they work better than Intel some time


----------



## RexRazr (Jan 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> no it is not true !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well...what should be the parts to make a system within 12k then? (just mobo, procy, ram...ram min 2 gb and procy should be the best that comes within that value...and mobo should be of a minimal cost)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 8, 2008)

what is your need ?? can u please state that ??


----------



## RexRazr (Jan 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> what is your need ?? can u please state that ??


i just want to upgrade my pc. i have a p4 3.06 ht procy, 2 gb ddr400 ram and intel d101ggc mobo.
my main requirement is the procy. i want a decent core2duo or athlon x2 procy...and for this i have to change the mobo too (tho it's not much important to have a grand one...need one with just the essential supports)...and wanna upgrade the ram to 2 gb ddr2 too.
and my budget for all these 3 is 12k as i've mentioned before.


----------



## kool (Jan 8, 2008)

hi guyz... 
*I want to buy a PC under Rs.35000 for my hostel. So tell me best configuration for my PC. I'm in delhi,so which place is good for buying assembled computer? *

And also tell me, which monitor is best, CRT or TFT? i'm interested in 17" TFT monitor. But some ppl are saying that TFT has no long life, is it true?


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> 630 is a LGA 775 any motherboard supporting LGA 775 will work...  if you have a grfx card, then opt for XFX 650i Ultra of Abit / BIOSTART x38
> 
> if you need onboard solution, then go for BIOSTAR 7100 (GF7100P-M7S) / ABit 7100 (I-N73HD) based motherboard... both are at Rs. 4 to 4.5k mark



Choto Cheeta .... thanks for the nice thread..

Wanted to ask ... does the onboard graphics motherboards you suggested are better then intel's GMA X 3000 or 3100 ....?? (I am talking about the graphic power)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

@RexRazr
If u want AMD, then
X2 5600+ 2.8Ghz: 6k
ASUS M2A VM DVI
or M2N VM DVI : 3.2k
2GB DDR2 800: 2.6k
total: 11.8k

And if u want C2D, then
E4500 2.2Ghz : 5k
ABit  I-N73HD: 4.2k
2GB DDR2 800: 2.6k
total: 11.8k


----------



## krinish (Jan 8, 2008)

Does my Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2 ATI Radeon. 690 V MOBO supoort 16 bit recording.It has realtek for sound drivers.If my MOBO doesnt support that, could some one please suggest me a good 16 BIT sound card.My budget is 2k.Should i go for 24 bit instead?Whats the advantage? Could some also please help in choosing a good MIC for recording. im planning to use it for voice recognistion.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 8, 2008)

Need a Intel Proc + Mobo for Rs. 5K 
the max budget can be extended to 6K
Pls suggest me the Best within this range


----------



## juggler (Jan 8, 2008)

satyamy said:


> Need a Intel Proc + Mobo for Rs. 5K
> the max budget can be extended to 6K
> Pls suggest me the Best within this range



  Intel

processor       E 2140             Rs 2525
motherboard   Pali N73V	        Rs 2650


Or in AMD
procc            Athlon 64 X2 4000+	      Rs 2750
MB               Jetway    M2A692-GDG	      Rs 2550


----------



## nvidia (Jan 8, 2008)

^^Go for AMD if you want more performance with less money. If you can spend then intel is obviously the best choice


----------



## RexRazr (Jan 8, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @RexRazr
> If u want AMD, then
> X2 5600+ 2.8Ghz: 6k
> ASUS M2A VM DVI
> ...


1. will any of these systems run on my present 400 watts PSU ? (i have a 8600gt fatal1ty gfxcard, a soundblaster soundcard, one 200 and one 250 gb sata hdds and a dvd writer at present that i'll combine with that new system)

2. will the AMD based system among the 2 you specified be a better platform for gaming than that c2d based system ? (i think it will be)

thanks..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

@satyamy
X2 4400+: 3.5k
MSI K9A GM2: 2.4k
total: 5.9k

@RexRazr
better get a new PSu, at least a Zebronics 500W Platnum for 1.8k. itll work fine.
At Stock, the AMS system is powerful that that C2D, unless u do some serious overclocking and get the c2D to 3Ghz.But i doubt if that mobo will limit the C2D oc capability. And ofcourse X2 can be oced too, but only max upto 3.2Ghz or maybe 3.3.
For AMD, u can also go for MSI K9AGM3 for 2.7k which have same specs as M2A VM.  And invest that money into a PSU. 

And ull have to upgrade ur PSU, for either of these systems.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 8, 2008)

kool said:


> hi guyz...
> *I want to buy a PC under Rs.35000 for my hostel. So tell me best configuration for my PC. I'm in delhi,so which place is good for buying assembled computer? *
> 
> And also tell me, which monitor is best, CRT or TFT? i'm interested in 17" TFT monitor. But some ppl are saying that TFT has no long life, is it true?



Since u are from New Delhi, try Nehru Place for the assembled one and in 35000 u can pretty much be able to get enough hardware.

E6750, A-Bit IP35-E,Transcend 2 GB 800 Mhz, 8600 GT or HD3850....for price list refer to the first page of this thread!


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 8, 2008)

indian_samosa said:


> Choto Cheeta .... thanks for the nice thread..
> 
> Wanted to ask ... does the onboard graphics motherboards you suggested are better then intel's GMA X 3000 or 3100 ....?? (I am talking about the graphic power)



Guys... koi mujhe answer karo yaaron .....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 8, 2008)

The X3000 are by far the best onboard solutions but nVidia 7150 is also a good option.
I 'De suggest to go for a 8400 GS or 2400 XT rather than onboard!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 8, 2008)

kool said:
			
		

> I want to buy a PC under Rs.35000 for my hostel. So tell me best configuration for my PC. I'm in delhi,so which place is good for buying assembled computer?



what is the purpose for the computer ??



			
				indian_samosa said:
			
		

> Wanted to ask ... does the onboard graphics motherboards you suggested are better then intel's GMA X 3000 or 3100 ....?? (I am talking about the graphic power)



Nvidia 7150 / 7100 is better than G965 (GMA x3000) / G33 (GMA x3100)... but by far there are no Nividia 7xxx board supporting Over Clocking !!


----------



## RexRazr (Jan 8, 2008)

can a SATA HDD be connected to a SATA II port ?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 8, 2008)

hi all....
 i need to buy a decent cordless keyboard-mouse combo....
 i m looking at logitech MX 3200 laser ... can ne1 tell me where to look for the latest prices...
n any other suggestions on diff. models are also welcome...


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 8, 2008)

RexRazr said:


> can a SATA HDD be connected to a SATA II port ?


yes u can


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 8, 2008)

i have nearly finalised my pc.
here are the specs:-
AMD 4400+ + nForce 4 mobo.......6600
2GB Kingston RAM 667Mhz...........3000
NVIDIA 8800GT.........................15000
Cabinet.....................................1500
Creative 2.1...............................1500
Keyboard+Mouse..........................800
Acer/LG 19" 16:10 monitor............10000

TOTAL.....................................38400

I want to ask
1.what will be the performance boost over this system if I get E6750?
2.please suggest any final changes.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 8, 2008)

^^If you get e6750 then there will be a huge performance difference. e6750 has performance better than 6000+ so there will be a huge difference.
My advice - If you can afford it, then go for it.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 8, 2008)

the problem is that I have to fit it in 40k with a 8800GT and 19" TFT. so I can't think of it. if u can prepare a config with 6750 then please do I am looking for it friend. i want to get it btw!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> i have nearly finalised my pc.
> here are the specs:-
> AMD 4400+ + nForce 4 mobo.......6600
> 2GB Kingston RAM 667Mhz...........3000
> ...


Dude, U are underspending on ur proccy+mobo.


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 8, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> i have nearly finalised my pc.
> here are the specs:-
> AMD 4400+ + nForce 4 mobo.......6600
> 2GB Kingston RAM 667Mhz...........3000
> ...




If i were u with budget of 39k.. following would be my config..

Core Quad 2.4Ghz ------------------------- 11200
nForce 650i Ultra -------------------------- 5000
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 ------------------ 5100
Transcend 2X1 GB 800Mhz Transcend------- 2200
Seagate    250GB SATA II -------------------- 2800
Zebronics Antibiotic ------------------------ 2100
Viewsonic 17" LCD ------------------------- 8500
DVD R/W    Lite-on -------------------------- 1800
------------------------------------------------
Total ------------------------------------- 38700

Guys, correct me on price if wrong!!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2008)

Can someone please confirm the price of 8600GT 256MB (DDR3)?


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 8, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> I want to ask
> 1.what will be the performance boost over this system if I get E6750?
> 2.please suggest any final changes.


yea tricky situation with 40k budget, if u r really a hardcore gamer then go with this gfx card,otherwise buy 8600gt.
using E6750 will give significant boost in performance.....or wait till u can get extra money.



kalpik said:


> Can someone please confirm the price of 8600GT 256MB (DDR3)?


which brand?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

^^yea,should be around 5.2-5.3k at the most in Delhi for xfx one.Dunno about others.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2008)

xfx 8600gt 256 mb gddr3 is 5.1k.
asus en 8600gt is 7-7.6k.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok thanks.. And one more thing.. I heard XFX's 8600GTs have some heating issues? Which brand would be the best?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

^^anyone except xfx should do.Get the asus one,its excellent but a bit costly.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2008)

Asus is out of my budget right now.. Will try for other brands.. I kinda like XFX.. Would it be wise to buy an XFX if i can test it properly at the shop itself?

Also.. I need a 19" LCD with price.. I heard Viewsonic has some dead pixel problems?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

well I too lik xfx a lot but I got myself a POV 8600gt,can't trust xfx for 8600gt anymore.Not to forget the problems we face while RMAing our products.


LCD's--no Idea,I heard Dell ones are very good.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Asus is out of my budget right now.. Will try for other brands.. I kinda like XFX.. Would it be wise to buy an XFX if i can test it properly at the shop itself?
> 
> Also.. I need a 19" LCD with price.. I heard Viewsonic has some dead pixel problems?


best in the business : *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/monitors?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## kool (Jan 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> what is the purpose for the computer ??



purpose for c/c++, for listening song, watching movie, games, surfing net, downloading movies... by d way.. my hostel provides WI-FI connectivity. So also tell me about how can i connect my PC via WI-FI?? is there any extra hardware is needed?


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

dell had a gr8 offer recently on its lcd's


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

I think dell stopped online purchases in India


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 9, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> hi all....
> i need to buy a decent cordless keyboard-mouse combo....
> i m looking at logitech MX 3200 laser ... can ne1 tell me where to look for the latest prices...
> n any other suggestions on diff. models are also welcome...



can some1 pls help me out....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 9, 2008)

kool said:
			
		

> So also tell me about how can i connect my PC via WI-FI?? is there any extra hardware is needed?



yes, extra hardware is needed, like a USB based wifi dongle  which is around Rs. 750 to 900/- in Kolkata 



			
				kool said:
			
		

> purpose for c/c++, for listening song, watching movie, games, surfing net, downloading movies... by d way.. my hostel provides WI-FI connectivity.



just an off topic suggestion, for your need, I, personally think, Compaq V6608AU which is Rs. 35200/- with 2 GB RAM (incl tax) would be best 

but are you strictly fond of desktop ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

@kool
go to this thread. It wud help u
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77618


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 9, 2008)

kool said:


> purpose for c/c++, for listening song, watching movie, games, surfing net, downloading movies... by d way.. my hostel provides WI-FI connectivity. So also tell me about how can i connect my PC via WI-FI?? is there any extra hardware is needed?



Yes dude u can! A PCI based WIFI card costs 1200/- and u will have a wifi connection!


----------



## Vineeth7 (Jan 9, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @Vineeth7
> U can get Any logitech gaming mice from Cochin or kottayam. The new G5 is a gud one @Vineeth7
> where's ur location dude?



First of all sorry for the delay Aravind, anyways, For a guy from Kerala you really know a hell lot about gaming mice... a big thanks for ur help. i really needed an opinion from a guy who has had experiece using a few gaming mice... By the way i am from Karunagappally (Kollam) currently doin my BTech in NIT Calicut.

Once again... Thanks bro


----------



## kalpik (Jan 9, 2008)

Pathik said:


> best in the business : *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/monitors?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


Thanks, but buying from dell is a problem.. They are not available in shops.. Any thing other than dell?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 9, 2008)

^^why don't you get from them directly(purchase online and they'll ship it to you)?This way you'll save taxes too(vat and sales tax) if you order directly from them and declare that you are yourself going to use it(i.e. you are not a reseller).This tax exception is there in case of laptops but I am not sure about LCD's,so wait for somebody else to confirm.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 9, 2008)

My Config is in my sig. I am using Xp [Games] + Ubuntu[Net surf + Multimedia]

I currently have 1 gb ram. I think its just "adequate" for my needs but do 1 gb more will help boost performance?

Games I play : Caeser IV, Commandos III, AoE III, AoM Titans etc.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

Definitely. Also ram is too cheap nowadays. You can get 1 more gb ddr2 667  ram for 800.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2008)

i wan't to purchase a new 19 inch LCD.I wan't to use it mainly for gaming and watching movies.which is the best one?. iam looking at something below 10,000 range.i heard samsung 940bw is great but i don't hink it's available in india.It's not mentioned on the samsung india website and the local dealers here have never heard about it.They only have 2 models from samsung namely 920nw and 932nw. are they are any good?


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 9, 2008)

Try Dell 19" inch Series Refer above posts


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Someone has bought SAMSUNG MYST series LCD, can't remember who but they are the gorgeous LCD with Piano black and pearl white finish!


----------



## lywyre (Jan 10, 2008)

I have closed in as a possible replacement for my current config: Cel 900Mh/810 mobo/256MB SD
Replacement: AMD X2 4800+/K9AGM2/1GB DDR2 666MHz and a new cabinet.

I want to know how good is this combination?

My budget is under 7.5k.
Can any body mention a better combo under the same price, please?


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2008)

^buy 2X1Gb Rams then its ok


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

@lywyre
I think for 7.5k, thats the best deal. Dont get 2*512 even if it gives better performance than single 1Gb, coz K9A GM2 has only 2 mem slots nd if u go for 2*512, then future upgrade id difficult.
Go for 1Gb now nd get another 1Gb 667 same brand before 800 becomes mainstream[orelse u can get an 800Mhz module now itself for some 200~250 bucks more].


----------



## lywyre (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanx guyz. As of now, it would be only one 1GB and as Aravind suggested its going to be 800 MHz. Thanks again.


----------



## ace (Jan 10, 2008)

i need an lcd (17/19") for normal use & casual gaming... i m getting a 8600gt graphic card....

how is Viewsonic VX922  Viewsonic 19" 2ms ,plz giv price 

i heard the lesser the response time the beter the lcd....

also i want a psu with rated 400w for a c2d 6750 system..

plz help...
thnx...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

_@_ace
get a power safe or Zebronics Platinum 500W. It can handle 6750 and 8600Gt easily.
Plat 500w wud be better nd is 1.8k.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

With 8600 GT even a 450 W will also do but recommended one is 500W as aravind_n20 mentioned, try for the *platinum or gold* series not the regular one!


----------



## ace (Jan 10, 2008)

thnx....

abt the 19" lcd....
is Viewsonic VX922 gud...
does anyone hav it...
btw is there any 450W psu under 1.5k.
also i m planning 2 buy zebronics peace cabinet.. is its psu gud 
thnx..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 10, 2008)

The PSU comes with the cabinet is cheap and low grade but Zebronics Platinum and Gold edition PSUs are sold separately and are better performers than regular ones.
Go for SAMSUNG MYST LCD for the same price, it is better than VIEWSONIC or choose DELL.


----------



## XBL (Jan 10, 2008)

can someone help me build a PC.
My budget is 5k   and this will be mainly used for Internet, Heavy P2P, MS Office

AMD Sempron AM2 LE-1100 65nm
MSI K9MM-V
Kingston Value RAM 800Mhz
CAB + PSU 450w

Things out of budget
Best value for money HD
I have T7700 Should i replace it with e5300THX

Any info on current prices and/or other suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 10, 2008)

AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 is Rs. 1100 at Kolkata... I doubt the price and availibility of the LE seriese processors !!! MSI K9MMV is around Rs. 1500/- + TAX !!! 1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz is Rs. 850/- ...

so, this is the lowest,

AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2	@ Rs.	1100	/- + TAX
MSI K9MM-V	@ Rs.	1550	/- + TAX
512 GB DDR-II 667 MHz	@ Rs.	450	/- + TAX
80 GB SATA	@ Rs.	1675	/- + TAX
Cabi + Default 450 watts	@ Rs.	750	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	221	/-
*Total	Rs.	5746	/-*

still you are 1k extra with your budget and that too without any optical drive


----------



## niazaliahmed (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello guys. I am really confused about upgrading my computer. My budget is Rs 14500. I have a branded HP with Intel P4 515 processor and ASUS Gold fish2 mobo. I have settled for a MSI nforce 680 SLI V2 mobo for Rs 4800. I have got Rs 9700 remaining. Would the mobo take my Pentium 4 515(LGA 775), so that I can save my money on graphics card and RAM.


----------



## XBL (Jan 10, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 is Rs. 1100 at Kolkata... I doubt the price and availibility of the LE seriese processors !!! MSI K9MMV is around Rs. 1500/- + TAX !!! 1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz is Rs. 850/- ...
> 
> so, this is the lowest,
> 
> ...



Thanks choto
I already have  SONY DRU190-A something. Its a DL DVD RW +/- 
And I also have Dell 24" And creative inspire T7700 (7.1 wala) and which I use with my XBOX360 and i will use them with this too. 

Keyboard and mice are cheap. No worries

And AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 there are so many versions out there mannila pennuro (wierd names)

Again and 80GB is way too less for me. I have another PC and have already filled my 160+80=240GB. please suggest the HD with the best VALUE. And remove the HD from the budget. I mean no Budget for the HD.

Another Question:
How can I share a internet connection with the 2 PCs

I want

          Internet
             |
             |
  Modem(Beetel 100cx)
             |
         --------
        |          |
     PC1       PC2​ 
Will I be able to access internet if one pc is off(Internet on PC1 When PC2 is off and Vice-versa)
No server Client thinghy


----------



## kayos (Jan 10, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 is Rs. 1100 at Kolkata... I doubt the price and availibility of the LE seriese processors !!! MSI K9MMV is around Rs. 1500/- + TAX !!! 1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz is Rs. 850/- ...
> 
> so, this is the lowest,
> 
> ...


 
CLAPS ..!!! hats off


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

@XBL
u need to get a network switch for that that. There are cheap 5port 10/100 switches starting @ 600/-. 
Connect the net to the switch nd u just need to keep the switch on if u wanna use internet on any PC. And set the gateway as the default network address, that is the address for the switch. And also set the dns for ur ISP[if it has to be set manually].
That shud do it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 10, 2008)

@XBL

Please refer here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225


----------



## axxo (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone know where in chennai i can get cooler master 690 model cabinet?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 2 chips of 128MB DDR333/266 PC2700 UNBUFF NON ECC and 80GB ATA/100 IDE HDD 7200rpm.Also is AMD athlon 2000+,266MHz on a gigabyte 7VM333M-RZ HI CASPIAN motherboard.One is my PC has becum very slow.Wat shud i do 2 make it fast besides upgradin my RAM to 1GB. Also plz tell whether I shud have 2 chips of 1GB or just 1.Two, i want to buy a gud TV tuner card, DVD-RW dat can make labels n supports al formats n also one graphic card below 8K.I have 1 4X AGP slot n 3 PCI slots.I also need help regarding the few things i shud consider before buyin these things for eg. slots n stuff.plz advise.My Budget is 13K.lemme now whether ma PC supports DDR2, SATA n XFX 8600GT 256MB graphic card.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

@Optimus Prime
ur system can't take DDR2  or sata. And DDr is much costly, and so is AGP. AGP cards are costly copared to PCIE, that newer PCs supports.

I wud suggest u to get a new PC for 13k, without monitor. And ull get some 4~4.5k for selling that old stuffs.

So u can urself :
X2 4000+: 2.6k
MSI K9A GM2: 2.4k
1G DDR2 667: 0.9k
160HDD: 2.k
DVD RS Liteon Lightscribe: 1.5k
cabby: 1.1k
Tv tuner[any gud one]: 3k
XFX 8500GT: 3.5k
so total 17k

So ur 13k+4k[old PC]=17k

So fo


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

hi guyz ,my cousin needs to buy a pc within 31k.Could u guyz help??
n yeah ,i want to buy a 19" widescreen monitor under 10K.can anybody sugg a good one??


----------



## XBL (Jan 11, 2008)

XBL said:


> Thanks choto
> And AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 there are so many versions out there mannila pennuro (wierd names)


which version of sempron to get
And if AMD Sempron AM2 LE-1100 65nm is available Should I go for it. I called a known(to me) dealer
he told that he will try to get it. Cost is 1400.



XBL said:


> Again and 80GB is way too less for me. I have another PC and have already filled my 160+80=240GB. please suggest the HD with the best VALUE. And remove the HD from the budget. I mean no Budget for the HD.




and which HD (WD is not available) I am thinking about getting 2x500GB seagate baracudda 7200.10

ShoulD I go for 7200.11

And also if we remove HD from the Budget we have
AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2    @ Rs.    1100    /- + TAX
MSI K9MM-V    @ Rs.    1550    /- + TAX
512 GB DDR-II 667 MHz    @ Rs.    450    /- + TAX
Cabi + Default 450 watts    @ Rs.    750    /- + TAX

TOTAL = Rs. 4004
I still have 996 left




I have a T7700 Should i replace it with e5300THX


----------



## kayos (Jan 11, 2008)

XBL said:


> which version of sempron to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i guess it shud be 512 MB .. ermm??

and u wud need kb and mouse right..??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 11, 2008)

@XBL

Its AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 and for that extra Rs. 900/- Get more RAM .. try to opt for a 1 GB RAM Module  also MSI K9AGM2 / K9AGM3 which is Rs. 2450/- is better than K9MM-V  so if possible then to think about that also...


P.S. Segate is good enough 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> hi guyz ,my cousin needs to buy a pc within 31k.Could u guyz help?? n yeah ,i want to buy a 19" widescreen monitor under 10K.can anybody sugg a good one??



Do you need a complete system incl that 10k LCD under 31k or you have a separete budget for TFT ??

also please state the use for the PC


----------



## XBL (Jan 11, 2008)

kayos said:


> i guess it shud be 512 MB .. ermm??
> 
> and u wud need kb and mouse right..??


HA I copied it from Choto

And for KB and Mouse I have a spare mouse And keyboard??? Oh I will buy one then.

RS 896 remaining

EDIT
Sorry choto  missed your post
AMD Sempron 3200+ AM2 @ Rs. 1100 /- + TAX
MSI K9MM-V @ Rs. 1550 /- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 800 /- + TAX
Cabi + Default 450 watts @ Rs. 750 /- + TAX

TOTAL Rs 4368

2x500GB seagate baracudda 7200.10 or 7200.11


I have a T7700 Should i replace it with e5300THX


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 11, 2008)

> HA I copied it from Choto



sorry... that was a Typos... its *512 MB*


----------



## XBL (Jan 11, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> sorry... that was a Typos... its *512 MB*



Its alright mate Typos happen

2x250GB seagate baracudda 7200.10 or 7200.11


I have a T7700 Should i replace it with e5300THX. I mean which is better for pure GAMING and HD movies


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 11, 2008)

> 2x250GB seagate baracudda 7200.10 or 7200.11



Make sure they are SATA-II 16 MB Buffer  i guess any HDD avobe 7200.10 would come with 16 MB buffer... see if the price is not too much different between them then go for 7200.11...

VIA is not a Chipset in which you should rely on... would it be really difficult for u to go for MSI K9AGM2 or MSI K9AGM3 ?? which is Rs. 2450/- + TAX at Kolkata market 



			
				XBL said:
			
		

> I have a T7700 Should i replace it with e5300THX. I mean which is better for pure GAMING and HD movies



You mean intel processor ?? *T7700* is a Notebook range core 2 duo (2.4 GHz / 4MB L2 / 800 MHz) processor where as I am not aware of any *E5300 THX* processor model from Intel !!!


----------



## XBL (Jan 11, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Make sure they are SATA-II 16 MB Buffer  i guess any HDD avobe 7200.10 would come with 16 MB buffer... see if the price is not too much different between them then go for 7200.11...
> 
> VIA is not a Chipset in which you should rely on... would it be really difficult for u to go for MSI K9AGM2 or MSI K9AGM3 ?? which is Rs. 2450/- + TAX at Kolkata market


Let us see
excluding TAX its RS.5100 Total
alright I will get MSI K9AGM3

Are you sure that this has a VGA port Because My Dell E248WFP 24" Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor only has a DVI-d(in use with XBOX360) and a VGA port.I dont wanna buy a converter.

Back Panel I/O Ports 

Back Panel I/O Ports 

- 1 x HDMI port (optional) 
- 1 x DVI-D port (optional)
- 1 x PS/2 keyboard
- 1 x PS/2 mouse

- 1 x IEEE1394 Port (optional)
- 1 x 6 in 1 audio jack
- 4 x USB 2.0 ports
- 1 x RJ45 LAN jack
- 1 x Graphics Card port

and is the optional marked stuff free or will it cost extra per feature


> You mean intel processor ?? *T7700* is a Notebook range core 2 duo (2.4 GHz / 4MB L2 / 800 MHz) processor where as I am not aware of any *E5300 THX* processor model from Intel !!!


Sorry my bad
I was talkin about Creative inspire T7700(7.1) And Logitech e5300THX (5.1) speakers


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

@XBL
e5300 is a gr8 set of speakers. T700 is just a 7.1 nd no more. 
e5300 despite being a 5.1,beats t7700 in every way.

But in games, more sounds channels/sources are better as we dun use earth shattering palyback sounds. So for games t7700 is gud.

But for movies e5300 is 2x better with 280w rms nd gud balance of sounds[highs,mids nd lows]. But e5300's woofer use paper cones/diaphram[and so is t7700]. So the bass quality wont be as gud as Z5500[which has platic diaphram]. Then also e5300 is a gr8 buy for its price.
I think its for 10k range. But it lacks decoding, wireless remote, or digital display [which Z5500 has].
Its better if u can extend budget to get Creative Giga 380[or somethin i dun remember correctly-its gaming range os 5.1, nd it rocks]


----------



## XBL (Jan 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @XBL
> e5300 is a gr8 set of speakers. T700 is just a 7.1 nd no more.
> e5300 despite being a 5.1,beats t7700 in every way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dude
I just saw Creative Giga 750 With 700w RMS Dont know the price though
Now should I go for 
e5300THX
Giga750
Giga550


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

No, i mean the Giga G500
*in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=789&product=10814&listby=

its some 15k appx but is lot better than e5300.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

@choto 
she is a CA.She needs to use M$ excel n tally and she likes a bit of gaming too like Sims 2 etc.she want the tft in that 31K only.


----------



## XBL (Jan 11, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> No, i mean the Giga G500
> *in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=789&product=10814&listby=
> 
> its some 15k appx but is lot better than e5300.


I would go with the e5300THX then. Its 5k cheaper and looks better than GIGA 500

Does the MSI K9AM3 has a VGA port Because My Dell E248WFP 24" Widescreen Flat Panel LCD Monitor only has a DVI-d(in use with XBOX360) and a VGA port.I dont wanna buy a converter.

Back Panel I/O Ports

- 1 x HDMI port (optional)
- 1 x DVI-D port (optional)
- 1 x PS/2 keyboard
- 1 x PS/2 mouse

- 1 x IEEE1394 Port (optional)
- 1 x 6 in 1 audio jack
- 4 x USB 2.0 ports
- 1 x RJ45 LAN jack
- 1 x Graphics Card port

and is the optional marked stuff free or will it cost extra per feature


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, it has VGA. And the onboard DVI-D can't be used with DVI to Dsub converter as it carries nly digital signal.
Only the DVI-I which is found on Gcards can be converted to Dsub with converter.

And bout speaker, G500 has higher power and far better sound quality than e5300 And its actual look is damn sexy nd is way better than e5300. Only the Z5500 has gud looks.
And e5300 is specially designed to give hell of the best performance in games nd movies. So they might not be as impressive in movies. But e5300 is suited more for movies.

And lastly, which is ur sound card?


----------



## XBL (Jan 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Yes, it has VGA. And the onboard DVI-D can't be used with DVI to Dsub converter as it carries nly digital signal.
> Only the DVI-I which is found on Gcards can be converted to Dsub with converter.
> 
> And bout speaker, G500 has higher power and far better sound quality than e5300 And its actual look is damn sexy nd is way better than e5300. Only the Z5500 has gud looks.
> ...


I am going to use it with my XBOX 360. No sound card required.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @choto
> she is a CA.She needs to use M$ excel n tally and she likes a bit of gaming too like Sims 2 etc.she want the tft in that 31K only.



View Sonic VG1930wm	@ Rs.	9200	/- + TAX
AMD X2 4200	@ Rs.	2950	/- + TAX
M2NPV-VM	@ Rs.	3800	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Single Stick	@ Rs.	1800	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16MB Buffer	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
Pinnacle or WinFast Vista Support PCI TV Tuner Card with Remote	@ Rs.	2200	/- + TAX
DVD RW Liteon IDE	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Any Better Looking Cabinet with ColorSit / Zebronics / Power Safe 500 Watts PSU	@ Rs.	2200	/- + TAX
Microsoft Desktop Combo	@ Rs.	700	/- + TAX
APC 650VA UPS	@ Rs.	2450	/- + TAX
Creavite 2.1	@ Rs.	1000	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1208	/-
*Total	Rs.	31408	/-*

PS. I guess its UR birthday to day  Happy Birthday


----------



## juggler (Jan 12, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> View Sonic VG1930wm	@ Rs.	9200	/- + TAX
> AMD X2 4200	@ Rs.	2950	/- + TAX
> M2NPV-VM	@ Rs.	3800	/- + TAX
> 2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Single Stick	@ Rs.	1800	/- + TAX
> ...



A fine config except the motherboard
I think Asus m2a-vm would better


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

Featurewise M2N PV VM is much ahead of M2A VM. But i think M2N Vm for 3.5k wud be better with 7050IGP. Even if IGP performance is neck to neck with X1250, at least 7050 ll have better driver support.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

+1 to arvind.
also if u dont want the UPS and stuff get a Palit n73V with the e4500 for 2.5 + 5k = 7.5k.


----------



## juggler (Jan 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Featurewise M2N PV VM is much ahead of M2A VM. But i think M2N Vm for 3.5k wud be better with 7050IGP. Even if IGP performance is neck to neck with X1250, at least 7050 ll have better driver support.



which features??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2008)

@choto-thnx(sorry for the late reply)
she needs a C2D system,no AMD.
i cant explain her that AMD is good too.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

juggler said:


> which features??


It is a great OCer.



Choto Cheeta said:


> View Sonic VG1930wm	@ Rs.	9200	/- + TAX
> AMD X2 4200	@ Rs.	2950	/- + TAX
> M2NPV-VM	@ Rs.	3800	/- + TAX
> 2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Single Stick	@ Rs.	1800	/- + TAX
> ...


If u can do without the UPS and TV Tuner
Get a Abit in73hd + a e4500 =9k.
Now 31408 + 9k - 2450 -2200 - 3800- 2250= 
29.7k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

@juggler
yup, as pathik said, M2N PV VM has many overclocking features, nd M2N VM Lacks it.
And also M2N PV VM has onboard connectors like co-axial, DVI, D sub, S-Video, Component, RF video out which even dedicated gcards lack[RF out].
Asus M2A VM has also got enuf overclocking features;

M2A VM: AMD ATI 690G, X1250 IGP, DVI-D,D-sub, oc features, gud performance -- lacks gud ATI driver support for linux @ 3.2k


M2N PV VM: nvidia nforce 4 mcp, 6150IGP,  DVI-D, D-sub, component, co-axial, RF, S-Vid, oc features, gud linux driver suppost for nvidia -- less IGP performance compared to X1250 and 7050. @ 4.2k


M2N VM : nvidia nforce 6 mcp, 7050IGP, DVI-D, D-sub, gud performance, gud driver support in linux for nvidia--oc features. @ 3.5k


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2008)

i ud reccoment her a pc with-
Transcend 1GB DDR2 RAM
C2D (dunno which one)
an intel 965 MOBO(the one with x3000 onboard which runs all the games)
seagate 250GB SATA2
a good cabby with a PSU
17" widescreen TFT
2.1 speakers
a normal KB n mouse
ACP UPS with 30 mins backup
lite on DVD writer
forget abt 8600gt
now quote the prices guyz


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

Instead of the DG965RY y dont u want the Abit I-N73HD?


----------



## juggler (Jan 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Instead of the DG965RY y dont u want the Abit I-N73HD?



 ^^  +1 for the suggestion


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 13, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> 630 is a LGA 775 any motherboard supporting LGA 775 will work...  if you have a grfx card, then opt for XFX 650i Ultra of Abit / BIOSTART x38
> 
> if you need onboard solution, then go for BIOSTAR 7100 (GF7100P-M7S) / ABit 7100 (I-N73HD) based motherboard... both are at Rs. 4 to 4.5k mark



As u said I got Biostar 7100 @ 4450 Rs...

Anyway my stock fan still is noisy & the proccy emits loadsa heat...i know this one does.....can i control this

Should i

1) Replace the stock fan...if so what model or
2) Add a coating of silver artic....I am planning to get  antec 

Which one is beneficial keeping in mind of lower costs

My other 4 coms dont emit this much of heat ,I am worried .Help me out


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 13, 2008)

> Anyway my stock fan still is noisy & the proccy emits loadsa heat...i know this one does.....can i control this



loook in the BIOS see if any option such as CPU Fan cotrol is there or not... if yes then disable any fan control and let the Procy fan run at full speed


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes done it...But still she runs @ 67C to 76C....normal times

I am worried When Antivirus Scan & Video Editing Takes Place

Should i go another Stock Fan or add silver Compound


----------



## janitha (Jan 13, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Yes done it...But still she runs @ 67C to 76C....normal times
> 
> I am worried When Antivirus Scan & Video Editing Takes Place
> 
> Should i go another Stock Fan or add silver Compound



Reinstall HSF after cleaning the surfaces and heatsink fins and applying thermal paste like AS5 or MX-2. Clean inside of cabinet and fan blades. Tidy up cables  to ensure better airflow.Install front inlet and rear outlet fans if not already there.

If possible get an after market HSF.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank u 

My cabinet is Zebronica Antibiotic .I cleaned out Everything ....even then the problem persists

I am going to purchase Silver compound....Confused & what to buy ..Whether AS5 or MX2..Just tell me

or should i go to purchase another HSF...


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

A new HSF will cost more than Silver compound. You can get some silver compound for less than 500 bucks, whereas a good HSF will cost you more than 1500bucks for sure if you want a good one


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah Thanks man...U made think twice.....
I was like a cat on the wall Confused @ what to buy

The thing was with the earlier Mb i used AS5 And the proccy used to run @ 62C on video editing......then after 2 years the mobo died.....

dats y i wanted to go for second opinion

Anyway the final Question is 

AS5 or MX2
Bcause My brother is gonna get me some goodies when he comes to india...included is thermaltake cooling solution


----------



## SystemError (Jan 13, 2008)

how is the DG33 Series Motherboards from Intel??? planning to buy soon


----------



## moshel (Jan 13, 2008)

^^dont go for intel boards...go for Asus..


----------



## Stick (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hi Choto  How if you can ...*

Hi Choto,

How if you can Write a basic guide for upgraders and new system buyers?

Like for Upgraders (Intel + Amd) for price slot like 5000/8000/10000/12000/15000

For Complete System Buyers (Intel + Amd) price slot : Minimum budget, Ecnomical, Medium budget & Highend System.


PS: You Inbox is FULL


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah Choto

Ur Inbox is full....

@ Stick ...Ur idea is common to all...but Choto tries to give a good combination & a Competitive price thus getting an upgrade @ 5000 ,8000 Rs was not possible ....Also Users on a upgrade on Ram saw better performance ...or maybe a new Graphics Card....

Also Ur idea on complete sys.....It also figures in the guide ...the thing is only Items inside the cabinet figured ....as Monitor & Input devices were so personal that it depends from a person to person....So Choto sticks only to items inside dabba (cabinet)...U can use this asa general idea on Upgradation....Read the page 1 Well buddy


----------



## Stick (Jan 14, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Read the page 1 Well buddy



sorry I read before but missed it while posting, must be drooling 

But there is price reduction to date, so Choto please update the date and price too.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 14, 2008)

For prices refer itwares & deltapage for the approx prices [ Refer these as a guideline only] prices may vary a lot


----------



## janitha (Jan 14, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Yeah Thanks man...U made think twice.....
> I was like a cat on the wall Confused @ what to buy
> 
> The thing was with the earlier Mb i used AS5 And the proccy used to run @ 62C on video editing......then after 2 years the mobo died.....
> ...



Get MX-2. It is non conductive, non capacitive, doesn't have a break in period and considered to perform slightly better. Further it is not likely to set hard and the next time you want to disassemble the HSF, it will be easier.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm looking for a good mobob to oc my Q6600 to 4GHz and beyond.currently i'm using my frnds spare mobo cuz my MSI P965 Platinum is damaged.
budget is 7k,extendable if suggested mobo is good.
so plz suggest accordingly


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

U'll need water cooling for that.
XFX 680i LT SLI with water Cooling blocks installed is what you should look for.

Don't think about P5N-E SLI.Though it did 471FSB with me it'll surely fry up with the Q6600.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 14, 2008)

i've an offer of 7k for a yr old P5N32-E SLi.sud i go for it???
any other mobo (based on P35 or X38 chipset) that u wanna suggest.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2008)

hellgate said:
			
		

> i've an offer of 7k for a yr old P5N32-E SLi.sud i go for it???



Do 2 things 1st...


1st and most varify from the Bill that it has a All India Warrenty 
Smell the board like a dog  if u get any doubt of even little Burnt smell, pull out... If u smell any other smell of any artificial re-agent which u may think is used to supres the smell of a burn, then also the deal should be off...
Inspect the board like a halk or a phd stdunt under microscope , if u find any burnt mark or any thing which may relate it to burnt and any mark which may show physical damage, deal is off , watch very carrefuly every place the ram slot and all other stuff  so see any thing related to burn or physical damage 
Last of all, give a practical test, run *CPU Z* or any other hardware identification software to make sure it is a P5N32-E SLi 

Once all those are right, I would say go for it over a lower end P35 ... but if u plan to buy a board like ABit IP35-Pro which is Rs. 9500/- or similer ASUS model which are over 13k in price, then u may find those boards are better than this 2nd hand one...

P.S. Dont forget to take the bill for India Warrenty



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Hi Choto,



Hello Stick...



			
				stick said:
			
		

> How if you can Write a basic guide for upgraders and new system buyers?



There is already one in the 1st page mate... aslo if some one posts his budget and purpose for the system, I try my best to provide upto date info, so look in the last pages of the thread  u may find what u need, or simply post ur budget with purpose for the system 



			
				stick said:
			
		

> Like for Upgraders (Intel + Amd) for price slot like 5000/8000/10000/12000/15000





			
				Stick said:
			
		

> For Complete System Buyers (Intel + Amd) price slot : Minimum budget, Ecnomical, Medium budget & Highend System.



it all depends on the need of the person, as what he intend to do ?? like some who would prefer entertainment there, more than Procy + Mobo, its the storage and video card performance would matter  where as who out be more in encoding or such, there one may need for better procy power... so its all on the user to let us know about his choice 



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> PS: You Inbox is FULL



Sorry for the incoviniance, but I do clean but what can i do, Volume is too high now days  so fills up real quick , if u are in hurrey u may use my Yahoo IM...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2008)

@ArZuNeOs

thnx for the explanation and support... really appriciate the effort to keep the thread alive...



			
				Stick said:
			
		

> But there is price reduction to date, so Choto please update the date and price too.



I do try my best... but see time I spend on forums are really limited... and that post is quite big, so it would take time for me as a single person to carrey out the process  having said that, I and as u may see also many other helpful members do keep them self active in the back/last pages of this thread to try and provide help who ever posts their budget and purpose for the PC 

thank you..


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Do 2 things 1st...
> 
> 1st and most varify from the Bill that it has a All India Warrenty
> Smell the board like a dog  if u get any doubt of even little Burnt smell, pull out... If u smell any other smell of any artificial re-agent which u may think is used to supres the smell of a burn, then also the deal should be off...
> ...


 
gr8 suggestions man but theres a little prob and the prob is that the guy whos selling the mobo lives bout 1800km from where i stay


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you buying from THL because there was a P5N32-E SLI for Sale.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

If it is from any forum then check the reputation of the seller.. And  if the seller is a hardcore or ever a n00b overclocker, cancel the deal IMO


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Are you buying from THL because there was a P5N32-E SLI for Sale.


 
Yes i'm dealing with a guy on THL (Vivek Punjabi).

@Pathiks   the guy is a oc'er cuz the screenshots of Everest that he has posted shows that he has oc'd his procy.

as of now i'm testing a Asus P5B Dlx WiFi which a guy is selling for 7.5k.its bout 8months old and comes with original bill.even this board has been oc'd.
now my prob with this mobo is the pci-e works at x1 if i set the fsb above 400 even with NB vCore set to 1.55v.else the board is working like a charm.

my vendor is quoting a price of 9.9k incl of taxes for Abit IP35 Pro,9.9k for XFX 680i SLi,12.5k for P5N32-E SLi.as of now he cudnt get the rates for MSI P35 Neo Platinum.

so wat do u ppl suggest sud i buy the P5B Dlx or Abit IP35 Pro??i think i can stretch my budget to 10k.

also how good will the Abit IP35 Pro over the P5B Dlx??


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

If i was u i wd get a ip35e for now. And get a 780i /x38/ x48 board after some time.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> If i was u i wd get a ip35e for now. And get a 780i /x38/ x48 board after some time.


 
i had thought of Abit IX38 Quad GT but after reading some reviews i hav changed my mind cuz reviews hav shown that X38 doesnt hav enuf performance gains over P35 to justify price diff.

as of now i've shortlisted 3 mobos:
1>Abit IP35 Pro
2>MSI P35 Platinum
3>Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi (2nd hand) -> 6k

i'm a bit inclined 2wards the P5B Dlx mainly due to the price at which i'm getting it.if u guys can show me that P35 will hav substantial  performance and overcloking gains over P965 only then shall i buy Abit or MSI.

remember that i'll be oc'ing a quad.


----------



## SystemError (Jan 15, 2008)

moshel said:


> ^^dont go for intel boards...go for Asus..



Which ASUS board costs the same price as Intel DG33 Goa Price Rs 4850+ tax


----------



## janitha (Jan 15, 2008)

What is this THL you people are talking about?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^i think its something related to sound


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 15, 2008)

i think THL refferrs to --> The Hardware Labs (www.thehardwarelabs.com)


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Guys.. which onboard gfx is good? comparing to ASUS & INTEL?? Im planning to buy one PC.. Should i get DG965RY? or ASUS? Do help me !!


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> i think THL refferrs to --> The Hardware Labs (www.thehardwarelabs.com)


 

thats rite.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2008)

SystemError said:
			
		

> Which ASUS board costs the same price as Intel DG33 Goa Price Rs 4850+ tax



there are none from ASUS at that price range which would be better for C2D... however consider *XFX 650i Ultra* which is Rs. 4500 + TAX  but it needs a grfx card as it doesn come with any onboard grfx, but its a great OC capable 

now if u plan not to OC then, BIOSTAR 7100 (GF7100P-M7S) or ABit 7100 (I-N73HD) would be a better deal than Intel G33 based boards 



			
				IllegalUser said:
			
		

> Hey Guys.. which onboard gfx is good? comparing to ASUS & INTEL?? Im planning to buy one PC.. Should i get DG965RY? or ASUS? Do help me !!



if u are talking about Intel C2D processor supported boards, then what ever u buy asus or Intel, both will use same grfx chipset which could be G965 (GMA x3000) / G33 (GMA x3100) so as per onboard grfx concern, both Intel and ASUS uses the same grfx chipset 



			
				hellgate said:
			
		

> 1>Abit IP35 Pro



at Rs. 9200/- it seems a good deal to me


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

any1 knows the price of XFX 780i 3-way SLi mobo??
asking this cuz i've inc'd my budget.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

^^ Any contacts in the US?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 15, 2008)

^^^  nope.but the product has been released in India according to Techtree and was priced bout 18k as of 21st december.
but i wanna know its present price.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 16, 2008)

cheeta why dont u update the 1st page--Last update on 02-11-2007


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

The new E8400 overclocks like hell 4.3Ghz on air.
I'll surely buy the E8500 when its launched in India.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^  read somewhere on the net that a few of these new penryn procies wont be compatible with 680i chipset based boards (dont know bout the others like 650i,945,965 etc) due to the presence of half multipliers.


----------



## juggler (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a curiosity 

We always talk about buying fast to very fast processor
but how fast a processor do we actually need in real world applications??


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^  it all depends on wat type of apps ur running.not all apps gain from a faster procy clk speed.


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 16, 2008)

which LCD monitor is best to go for?

Philips, LG, ViewSonic, Samsung???

am planning for 17" LCD


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

ViewSonic 17" widescreen


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 16, 2008)

in my office i use dell 17"...

is it good to go for wide screen? i mean, all the images stretched and screen too!!!

and moreover i have heard that viewsonic does not have service center in india...


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^No images are not stretched if you are using the monitor in its native resolution. Some games may appear stretched if you are playing it at low resolution.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2008)

@mastermunj   dont go for Viewsonic.try and get a Dell or HP.


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 16, 2008)

why Dell or HP?

i will prefer on site warranty for monitor...


----------



## hellgate (Jan 16, 2008)

afaik dell provides onsite support warranty for its monitors too.
i suggested Dell or HP cuz they hav better build and picture quality than Viewsonic.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Choto and all people! I have nearly finalised finalised my PC.
here are the specs:-
Intel C2D E6750 +
some mobo .........................14000
XFX 8800GT........................16600
RAM 2GB..............................3000
HDD....................................2500
Cabinet...............................1500
Monitor[LG 19"]...................10000
KB+Mouse.............................850
Speakers.............................1500
__________________________________
TOTAL...............................49950

Is this config good? and please suggest me a good mobo. and if u have any other config in 50k with 8800GT[rs.16600 local price at my place].thanks in advance.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool config!
Get some P35 based motherboard. Wait for suggestions from other members...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 16, 2008)

@upendra_gp

Go for ABit IP35-Pro which is around *Rs. 9200/- + TAX*  get E2140 as for now and then buy a 45 nm when they come to india


----------



## spikygv (Jan 16, 2008)

@upendra , i think u've missed the smps . . corsair 450W should do.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 17, 2008)

@ choto
won't XFX 650i be good? 
 if u have any suggstions for the monitor they are welcome also.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

hey choto , is abit better than MSI , asus , xfx ?

and for me will a zebby 500W do ? recommend one in 2k range. i can get it from b'lore . thanks.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

@upendra if u wanna save cash then get the Abit IP35e. @ sagargv you can get the zebby 500w platinum in 1.6k.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 17, 2008)

sagargv said:


> hey choto , is abit better than MSI , asus , xfx ?
> 
> and for me will a zebby 500W do ? recommend one in 2k range. i can get it from b'lore . thanks.


 
Abit mobos r good enuf.wont say that they r better than Asus/MSI but surely they perform almost at par with them.
afaik abit mobos offer a better price-performance ratio.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 17, 2008)

hey choto..
Im going to get one Pc this month end..
this is my config
Intel C2D E 2160 or should i get C2D E4500??
and XFX nForce® 650i Ultra MCP / *Intel** DG33FB/ **ASUS** P5K VM Mobo
which mobo is good in these?? sounds silly...but Wil this mobo help me play NFS Carbon and Most Wanted? 
*
I'l get a graphic card later.. Please help me out guys..


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

zebby 500W was quoted for 2.5k !!! dint buy it . . alternatives ?

^^ 
all of them will help .u'll need a g-card thats all .
dont go4 intel mobo . . xfx wud be better . .consider abit ip35 . its being considered pretty good.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 17, 2008)

sagargv said:


> zebby 500W was quoted for 2.5k !!! dint buy it . . alternatives ?
> 
> ^^
> all of them will help .u'll need a g-card thats all .
> dont go4 intel mobo . . xfx wud be better . .consider abit ip35 . its being considered pretty good.



How about Asus P5k VM? wil i be able to get Abit mobo here in my place (kerala)???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 17, 2008)

HEy guys one of my freidns need a PC for normal stuff you know,lil bit programming,and movies and all.not much gaming.Budget 25k,can't extend it.The user is a complete noob who won't do any overclocking.Awaiting suggestions.And oH yea,the budget includes all the stuff,CPu+monitor+mouse+key+speakers and all.Hoping for some quick suggetsions as we got not much time.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

^^ Abe 1st page dekh na.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 17, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> How about Asus P5k VM? wil i be able to get Abit mobo here in my place (kerala)???



yes asus p5k vm is also good. . it has onboard graphics and is based on g33 chipset .. .

but surely , i dont think u intend to use onboard gfx as u mentioned that u want to play games .. 

as far as avalability is concerned , no  idea.

quote ur budget for mobo and gfx card.


for mobo , go4 either 
1. xfx 650i ultra ( if u're going for this , check the DIMM slots b4 buying )
2. abit ip35.

for gfx card , depending on budget
1. xfx geforce 8800GT 
2. galaxy or asus geforce 8600GT 256mb gddr3

finally , dont forget to buy a good smps . 
if u take 8600 , go4 zebby 500W pure platinum - around 1.7k
if u take 8800 , go4 coolermaster extreme 600W or corsair 450W


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 17, 2008)

guys.. can u suggest me a good mobo without onboard gfx?? does onboard gfx support if we get a new graphic card??


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

Get a Abit IP35e. 5.7k
Or a XFX 650i Ultra 4.8k
What is ur exact budget?
And nope you cant use ur onboard gfx if u hav a gfx card.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Get a Abit IP35e. 5.7k
> Or a XFX 650i Ultra 4.8k
> What is ur exact budget?
> And nope you cant use ur onboard gfx if u hav a gfx card.



Under 5k.
thats my budget.. I'm gettin E6550 proccy..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

Wait for some time. Till the e8xxx wolfdales are released.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

^^I agree with Pathik.
Once they are released maybe you can get a quad core processor at that price or atleast e6750


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 17, 2008)

wait til?? im planning to get it on Feb 2nd week!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

^^Those processors will get released before March. Its better if you buy after they are released cuz you can buy better procys at a lower price.
Any processor you buy now will be outdated in less than 3 weeks if you buy now.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> HEy guys one of my freidns need a PC for normal stuff you know,lil bit programming,and movies and all.not much gaming.Budget 25k,can't extend it.The user is a complete noob who won't do any overclocking.Awaiting suggestions.And oH yea,the budget includes all the stuff,CPu+monitor+mouse+key+speakers and all.Hoping for some quick suggetsions as we got not much time.



Hey Ravi I guess you are your self good enough to make a config...  but still pocking my nose in...

Lets count movie is what we are putting a primary... so, which means a 19" TFT is to be considered...

AMD X2 4200+	@ Rs.	3100	/- + TAX
ASUS M2A-VM	@ Rs.	3200	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz _Single Stick_	@ Rs.	1600	/- + TAX
160 GB SATA	@ Rs.	2000	/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Any Cabinet with Default 450 Watts local	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
19" TFT Dell / View Sonic vx1930wm	@ Rs.	10500	/- + TAX
Local Keyboard Mouse	@ Rs.	500	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX
2.1 Creative	@ Rs.	1000	/- + TAX


TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1032	/-
*Total	Rs.	26832	/-*

I am Rs. 1.8k extra than your budget but I guess with this config your frnd may not have problem to increase the budget for just 2k...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 17, 2008)

hey guys, can u suggest a gud mobo for X2 5000 black edition


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 17, 2008)

M2N VM for 3.5k 
or M2A VM for 3.2k
K9A GM3 for 2.9k

These are all IGP boards
And ATX performance boards are
M2N E: 4.2k
K9N Neo2 : 4.3k


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

Asus m2a vm, m2n vm, m2n pv vm.. Depends on ur needs and budget.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

@aravind

Cant say about rest of our country, but at Kolkata it seems dealers are not stocking the M2N-VM / M2V-VM  they seems more interested in forcing the HDMI version of this models which is full 1.2k coslier than the non HDMI one


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 17, 2008)

I need one dat support OCing


----------



## janitha (Jan 17, 2008)

But somebody who chooses the difficult to get "black edition" is likely to have O/C as the main purpose.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 17, 2008)

but M2A-VM does not hav the best m/y tweaking options


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

MAX of the AMD supporting MBs are good Over Clocker and all mentined here are certainly is


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 17, 2008)

and  M2N E is an old mobo isn't it? not new chipset

@choto cheeta

dat guy dominator and I hav seen M2A-VM and M2N PV VM .Ask him if they are that gud for black edition


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> 
> dat guy dominator and I hav seen M2A-VM and M2N PV VM .Ask him if they are that gud for black edition



Didnt get your question... What am I suppose to ask and whoom I suppose to ask ??

just for informaiton. I own or have tested both of the models you mentioned !!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 17, 2008)

@choto cheeta

dOm1naTOr and I hav also tested and own all d above mentioned boards.I  want  something  new....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> 
> dOm1naTOr and I hav also tested and own all d above mentioned boards.I want something new....



Are you buying the board for testing purpose just ?? then eye for the higher Over Clockers, may be *M2N-32-SLI Dlx* would satisfy your testing needs from all aspect...

You may look for Crossfire supported boards but really not sure anout that platform and their availibility for AMD processor at India... !!!

as why would you need to buy a product which you already have


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 17, 2008)

will dat new AMD 7xx chipset mobos come to India sooner

@choto cheeta

we don't just buy them;v sell them(see ma signature)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> 
> we don't just buy them;v sell them(see ma signature)



Sorry sir... I still didnt get you... can you please explain what your signature mean ??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

The 8800GS is out probably best VFM ATM.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> The 8800GS is out probably best VFM ATM.




Price in USD please  so that we can assume its INR value , usually it counts as 52x for Indian counter part when they comes to India  not as per present USD value


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 17, 2008)

169$$ which means about Rs 9,000 when it comes to India.
Choto clear ur PM please.

Sorry but i am posting it here.
I used arctic cooling's MX-2 for my E6600 at 3.0Ghz and the results were amazing.
Without MX-2
29C at Idle and 51C on Load
With MX-2
18-19C at Idle and 34C on Load

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/3941/torturecg9.jpg

Thought i would inform you of this.
Very good Thermal Paste excellent for enthusiasts.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 18, 2008)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I used arctic cooling's MX-2 for my E6600 at 3.0Ghz and the results were amazing.



Source and price of that


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup price please.
Btw choto how do u find so much hardware to play with? U getting all of it 4 ur cafe??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 18, 2008)

> Yup price please.
> Btw choto how do u find so much hardware to play with? U getting all of it 4 ur cafe??



not only in cafes, frnds are there too... any new hardware most of my frnds buys, comes to my place for 7-15 days for a crash test


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought Arctic Cooling MX-2 from theitwares.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 18, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> I bought Arctic Cooling MX-2 from theitwares.



thnx for the info


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 18, 2008)

@j1n M@tt
choto knows much more on those mobos nd hardwares than most of us in this forum, including me. He's one of the H/W guru in here nd u shud know it.

if u wand something new then get this: *M2NBP-VM CSM*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 18, 2008)

@aravind

thnx for the comment but truelly mate, thats an over compliment... Certainly u must understand there is no limit for knowledge and one cant in any way know every thing from every aspect !!

same with me, there is always more to learn , i believe one can learn from any one even those who are considered to be a new comer 

@Harvik780

PMs are cleared


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats the kinda attitude which gives u ur reputation


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

@aravind

_*domi*_ , thanx for d info.....

@*Choto Cheeta
*
sorry man, am a newbie here...., but I've been watching this forum for many years ,digit's forum is one of d best in Asia and its nice meet guys like u .........going through many threads , I came 2 know u r a man of *gr8* *knowledge* and *gud attitude*; u always seems answering newbies without putting '*jada*' like other '*hardware gurus*'.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 19, 2008)

afaik, he dun know malayalam.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 19, 2008)

Some really interesting news from Chadni (Kolkata)

*XFX 630i Ultra with Onboard Nvidia 7150 supporting C2Q and OC is Rs. 3450/- + TAX*

will review as i am buying one 

News is They are replacing the 650i ultra, I mean XFX as brand is calling all 650i boards back to replace it with 630i ultra onboard 7100 / 7150 

with post a detailed review soon 



j1n M@tt said:


> @*Choto Cheeta
> *
> sorry man, am a newbie here...., but I've been watching this forum for many years ,digit's forum is one of d best in Asia and its nice meet guys like u .........going through many threads , I came 2 know u r a man of *gr8* *knowledge* and *gud attitude*; u always seems answering newbies without putting '*jada*' like other '*hardware gurus*'.



Aree nahi yaar... U never need to appolozise for any thing  I never mind any thing with you... !!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2008)

plz tell me a good config in 30K.
for office use only and a bit of gaming
intel C2D and a mobo with good onboard graphics needed.but cant spend even a penny over 30 k.
and a 19"LCD monitor is also required in this budget.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> but cant spend even a penny over 30 k.



With Intel its really hard to stick on the exact budget  as here too I am just another 1.5k extra 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550	@ Rs.	7000	/- + TAX
XFX 630i Ultra (Nvidia 7150)	@ Rs.	3450	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Kingstone Single Stick	@ Rs.	1700	/- + TAX
160 GB SATA-II 7200.10	@ Rs.	1975	/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Any Local Cabinet with 450 watts	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
19" Dell TFT or View Sonic vg1930wm / vx1945wm	@ Rs.	10500	/- + TAX
Logitech / Microsoft Combo	@ Rs.	700	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX
2.1 Creaitve Inspre	@ Rs.	1000	/- + TAX


TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1209	/-
*Total	Rs.	31434	/-*

Certainly you may cut cost my going for *E4500*  which will save 2k on this config, but in that case as per cost and performance ratio goes, AMD will perform better


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2008)

@choto-thnx but i need only 1GB RAM nad 17" TFT but 250 Gb HDD
now tell any config plz


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

taking a 17"TFT is not such a gud decision , just 4 d difference of 1.5k or 2k ur going to miss a 19" TFT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 19, 2008)

Samsung 740nw : 8.5k
And most of todays 17" nd 19" TFTs support 1440*900 res. So with a 17" monitor, it looks sharper, nd almost no need for seting antialiasing in most games. But for movies, 19" wide wud be better.
320GB seagate perpendicular: 3.4k
Perpendicular ones have greater performance. SO its better to choose 320GB seagate which has perpendicular recording technology.
And there's only 700~750/- difference in 1G nd 2G single stick. So get 2GB, nd in future u can add another 2GB of same model to get dual ch.
And do get 2G 800Mhz one. It not only give better performance, but in future only DDR2 800 will be around for long [like the DDR333 is not available nd only 400].
SO for dual channel in future, get 800Mhz one.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

i wanted to buy a PC for 25k Max . choto please suggest a good config ! absolutely no gaming.

whats the price difference between 17inch and 19 inch ?? if its 1k then better a 17inch monitor
coz i won't game .... nor will i watch movies
wide screen preferred though


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

with 1k or 1.5k difference u will get widescreen 19"TFT instead of a normal 17"TFT


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

and what's the difference between 17 and 19 really.. resolution is the same right ???
so i better save the 1k for better thing.. right ?? or not really ??

if 19inch one out perform 17s in quality then i hv to go for 19 only


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

Go for 19" Dell or View Sonic . u won't regret  it later, I'm sure......


----------



## writealexthomas (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a budget of 8000-8500 for new mobo+proccy. I am thinking of C2D E4500, but can't decide on mobo. Kindly suggest the mobo or maybe any other proccy+mobo alternative.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 19, 2008)

XFX 630i Ultra is a gr8 mobo nd is around 3.6k as quoted by choto cheeta.
It has got nvidia 7150gfx.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

@writealexthomas

r u multi threading???......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=725436#post725436


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 19, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @writealexthomas
> 
> r u multi threading???......
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=725436#post725436



this one is dedicated to shorting out any new system related question, may be he didnt know and some one may have pointed him here...  and I dont think there would be any problem as he posted here too 

@aravind

On paper its a great mobo  yet to see its performance  though 1st major set back for me as an advance user is it doesnt support ntune utility  apart from that on paper it is a really good solution for budget Core 2 Duo system as claims to support Over Clocking


----------



## writealexthomas (Jan 19, 2008)

I am not multi-threading brother. Technically, muclithreading means creating two parallel threads for the same topic. That thread is mine but this particular thread is not started by me. I am just talking here about the topic of my interest; or is it a SIN too 



j1n M@tt said:


> @writealexthomas
> 
> r u multi threading???......
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=725436#post725436


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

@choto cheeta

no problem *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif, just pointed out 2 him......I hav been reading both d threads,confused  where 2  answer.I know  this is  d  right  place  2  post.....datz  wat I really meant 2 him


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 19, 2008)

@writealexthomas

Think for XFX 630i ultra at Rs. 3450/- + TAX 



j1n M@tt said:


> @choto cheeta
> 
> no problem *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif, just pointed out 2 him......I hav been reading both d threads,confused  where 2  answer.I know  this is  d  right  place  2  post.....datz  wat I really meant 2 him



u know main purpose of this thread for me was to try and sum up all those never ending upgrade and new system needed threads  but people seems to miss the sticky and post a new thread once again


----------



## writealexthomas (Jan 19, 2008)

Which processor would go with XFX 630i ultra ?
Comparatively it would be better if it equals or betters E4500.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 19, 2008)

U can go with E4500 itself with 630i U.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 19, 2008)

writealexthomas said:
			
		

> Which processor would go with XFX 630i ultra ?
> Comparatively it would be better if it equals or betters E4500.



I dont think you have too much option which you budget  other than E4300


By the way, The 630i ultra doesnt support Dual Channel RAM configuration, having said that I would also point out, that XFX 650i ultra with 1 GB x 2 would be around Rs. 6600/- and XFX 630i Ultra with 4 GB single channel would be Rs. 7000/-, and 4 gb is certainly would perfome better than Dual Channel 2 GB


----------



## writealexthomas (Jan 19, 2008)

But I read in my the other thread that E4500 is out of production !!!
So, which proccy replaced it?



dOm1naTOr said:


> U can go with E4500 itself with 630i U.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

don't know if it is right *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/114.gif,but datz wat the RP guys r telling.


----------



## Edburg (Jan 20, 2008)

@choto the penryn processors are due anytime now and are taking the same prices of the e6550(2.33 + 4 MB) and others which the new e8200(2.66 + 6 MB + SSE4.1) and others are taking over.....

so wud the current e6XXX series fall to e4300 prices or they just cease to exist and let e4xxx carry on....

also looking eagerly towards the xfx 630i ultra review from you especially overclocking....but here it says that it does supports ntune utility...


----------



## ASH_DSG (Jan 20, 2008)

*Which Processor & Graphics Card Should I Buy.*

Hi Freinds,
       I've A Intel Celeron 2.8 Ghz. Processor Gigabyte 945gcm S2c 945 Chipset Motherboard & 1 Trancsend 1gb Ddr2 667mhz & 1 512mb Simmtronics Ddr2 667mhz. Ram. Should I Buy A New Graphics Card So That I Can Play New Games On My Pc And Which Card Should I Buy Nvidia Or Ati.  Or Should I Upgrade The Processor Also.  I Want To Buy A Dual Core E2140 Or 2200 Processor Is It Ok. Pls. Help Me Which Graphics Card & Processor Should I Use To Play Both New & Old Games And Mention Their Rates Also In Delhi.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Which Processor & Graphics Card Should I Buy.*

Hey man, u should buy a new gfx card 4 playing new games.........

but there is another thread dedicated 4 this kinda questions...so u post ur queries in d following link...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=725937#post725937


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

hey, everybody says so......Intel stopped E4500..... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif

@choto cheeta

hey  , hw did d testing of XFX 630i Ultra went??  plz post d benchmarking scores......Is it gud 4 OC ??  My elder bro needs a budget PC @25k. I ws planning 2 take AMD platform, but if xfx 630i is nice I'll go 4 Intel...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif....plz suggest a gud config for this Intel platform  with  current  prices. He said he need a gfx card too...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif...am confused hw to limit d cost @25k with these demands.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif


----------



## jeetu (Jan 20, 2008)

I need to buy a PC with few fixed specs,
1. Intel Core 2 CPU (budget around Rs 5,500)
2. Mobo with Intel chipset (965 or P 35) (Budget around 5500) with decent overclocking ability.
3. GFX 8600 GT
Along with these I need DD2-667 Ram , and a cabinet with SMPS. At least 250 GB Sata-2 hdd and Dvd writer.
Additionally I need help regarding few things.
Will 450 W SMPS I-ball cabinet be enough.?
Are Transcend Ram any good or should i go for better brand then how much will it cost?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

450W SMPS is enough, but check out other brands too other than iball(not dat iball is bad). Try 2 buy a Zebronic cab which comes along with a PSU, they r much stable 4 overclocking.

   Transcend RAMs r gud 4 overclocking.......but if u hav more bucks to shell out, try these from Corsair which r available in pairs 4 dual channel :
Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 2x1GB 800MHz :3.8K 
Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C5DHX 2x1GB 800MHz :4.5k 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gifAccording 2 me itz a waste going 4 these......go 4 Transcend 2x1GB 667MHz or take a single stick of Transcend 2GB 800MHz.


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 20, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> 450W SMPS is enough, but check out other brands too other than iball(not dat iball is bad). Try 2 buy a Zebronic cab which comes along with a PSU, they r much stable 4 overclocking.
> 
> Transcend RAMs r gud 4 overclocking.......but if u hav more bucks to shell out, try these from Corsair which r available in pairs 4 dual channel :
> Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 2x1GB 800MHz :3.8K
> ...





Is it good to go for 1X2GB stick rather than 2X1GB stick?

i asked same question 3 weeks back in some thread here..

and got a reasonable answer to go for 2X1GB saying that if any stick fails, i still can work with 1 GB.

would appreciate comments on this...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> @choto cheeta
> 
> hey  , hw did d testing of XFX 630i Ultra went?? plz post d benchmarking scores......Is it gud 4 OC ?? My elder bro needs a budget PC @25k. I ws planning 2 take AMD platform, but if xfx 630i is nice I'll go 4 Intel.......plz suggest a gud config for this Intel platform with current prices. He said he need a gfx card too......am confused hw to limit d cost @25k with these demands.



It has few of its own down sides, but initial thumbs up from my end ... detailed review will come tonight


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

@mastermunj

ha ha .....funny idea , 2x1GB ;1 stick fails and using the other!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif...its true, u can do it dat way.

But in d above thread I mentioned 2x1GB *667*MHz RAM(for dual channel u dude), b'coz it has almost the same performance of 2x1GB *800*MHz.  Its  a waste  spending dat extra bucks of *800MHz* RAMs. Then I mentioned single stick *2GB 800MHz* RAM b'coz  there  is no  need  for  _2x2GB _ RAM for the above mentioned system, so I prefer 2GB *800*MHz RAM  over 2GB *667*MHz RAM.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif


----------



## mastermunj (Jan 20, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @mastermunj
> 
> ha ha .....funny idea , 2x1GB ;1 stick fails and using the other!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif...its true, u can do it dat way.
> 
> But in d above thread I mentioned 2x1GB *667*MHz RAM, b'coz it has almost the same performance of 2x1GB *800*MHz.  Its  a waste  spending dat extra bucks of *800MHz* RAMs. Then I mentioned single stick *2GB 800MHz* RAM b'coz  there  is no  need  for  _2x2GB _ RAM for the above mentioned system, so I prefer 2GB *800*MHz RAM  over 2GB *667*MHz RAM.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif




sorry.. my writing mistake ..

what i meant was that if in 2X1GB .. some memory problem comes, pc will go off till new ones are not pushed in...

and in case of 1X2GB, if one stick fails, other can still help keeping work to go on.... coz.. the show must go on 

guys, please say, which one to go for? 2X1GB or 1X2GB... let memory parameter be another issue of decision... its about physical functional components..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

I prefer 1x2GB 800MHz RAM..........memories r coming cheaper everyday. So when u hav time later add one up with d already purchased 2GB stick ....!!


----------



## jeetu (Jan 20, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> 450W SMPS is enough, but check out other brands too other than iball(not dat iball is bad). Try 2 buy a Zebronic cab which comes along with a PSU, they r much stable 4 overclocking.


 
Thanks man , do you whats the cost of this Zebronics Cabinet. I don't want to go above Rs. 1,500.

Could you help me also regarding overclockable motherboard (based on intel 965 or newer chipset) with preferablely x3100 on budget of Rs. 6,000?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 20, 2008)

what's future proof ?? 

if now buy 1x2 GB 667 ... later i hope i can add 2 GB  800hz more
i hope that will work.. 2 of 667 and 2 of 800.
if will be happy if it works... mean it will work as 4 GB 667 speed right ??

coz am worried later no 667 RAM might be available.. only 800 Mhz might be available  for sale..!!


667 Ram can now save money .. and moreover almost same performance .. right ?? as matt is saying !!


----------



## janitha (Jan 20, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> I prefer 1x2GB 800MHz RAM..........memories r coming cheaper everyday. So when u hav time later add one up with d already purchased 2GB stick ....!!



But can 32 bit XP or Vista make use of > 3.2GB?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

There are patches for XP x86 to address more than 4G mem. Dun know bout XP.
U can get dual channel with 2x667 and 2x800 pairs. And with transcent modules u can easily get the 667mhz module to run @ 800.

But 800 ones will be better as the price difference is bout only 100~200 for 1G stick.

And i wud anyday recommend only 2*800Mhz transcent for 1.1k*2=2.2k
And u can pair another sticks with them in future without disturbing dual channel.

And bout cabby, Zebronics Elegence is a gud one. It has enuf room and comes with 2*80mm fans on side panel and u can have one on rear too[not bundled].
It has moderate build quality, better than iball,mercury etc and decent looks, and comes with Zeb 400W PSU with 17A on 12v rail.
Also it has thumb screws for one panel, nd the other is a sealed one. So u can't go BTX.
Its price is 1150/- incl of tax.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 20, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> There are patches for XP x86 to address more than 4G mem. Dun know bout XP.


 
r the patches available for Vista x86 or XP x86?
plz clarify.
if patches r available for Vista x86 then cud u plz post links?


----------



## Edburg (Jan 20, 2008)

hey choto was waiting eagerly for your review on xfx 630i ultra....but could not resist trying agai for googling it though it failed before.....

to my surprise your review on your site came up as the first result.....congrats choto....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

by the way, on my personal opinion (which can be different with many) unless u are thinking of a performance ram like 800 MHz Corsire or such, for price factor, I prefer 2 GB Single Stick 667 over 1 GB x 2 800 MHz format as later on it will allow me to add another 667 MHz 2 GB (which would be more cheap) few months later to run at dual Channel with 4 GB  ...

Once again its just my personal opinion as I have felt that system is running better with more RAM rather high speed (value) ram...

This idea completelly changes when I have used any performance RAM or 800 MHz or 1066 MHz (SLI RAMs) they are really really expensive, so, out of question...





j1n M@tt said:


> @choto cheeta
> 
> hey  , hw did d testing of XFX 630i Ultra went??  plz post d benchmarking scores......Is it gud 4 OC ??  My elder bro needs a budget PC @25k. I ws planning 2 take AMD platform, but if xfx 630i is nice I'll go 4 Intel...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif....plz suggest a gud config for this Intel platform  with  current  prices. He said he need a gfx card too...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif...am confused hw to limit d cost @25k with these demands.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18.gif



Why would u need an onboard grfx if u plan to run GRFX card ??


----------



## hellgate (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Which Processor & Graphics Card Should I Buy.*

buy only a gfx card now.also dont buy anything above 8600GT else ur procy will be a bottleneck in ur pc.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm prefering xfx 630i not b'coz of onboard gfx but since it costs only 3.6k..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/78.gif


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2008)

Choto sir wich 630i board did u get?? Did i miss something here??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

@Pathik

refer here

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/20/qui...or-a-budget-yes-performance-quad-core-system/



j1n M@tt said:


> I'm prefering xfx 630i not b'coz of onboard gfx but since it costs only 3.6k..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/78.gif



NO, u will miss the dual channel and extra 2 RAM slot when u consider running a Gaming system  do opt for XFX 650i ultra or ABiT IP35-E (Rs. 4900/- + TAX)


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2008)

Btw guys The 4xxx series ll be phased out. 6xxx ll replace 4xxx and 8xxx wolfdales ll replace 6xxx conroes. Just wait 4 some time for price stabilization


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Btw guys The 4xxx series ll be phased out. 6xxx ll replace 4xxx and 8xxx wolfdales ll replace 6xxx conroes. Just wait 4 some time for price stabilization



Personally I would love to see E4xxx replacing the Intel Dual Core E2xxx  if only it happens


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Which Processor & Graphics Card Should I Buy.*

Upgrade ur processor &  mobo also.
And i have 1 question.
Y r u thinking to buy Dual Core E2140 Or 2200 Processor, is this processor compatible for ur mobo, i don't  think so.

Therefore i advice u to buy a new mobo & processor also besides GPU.
I think u should go for 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ or 4800+
Motherboard: Jetway M28GT3-SDG (Chipset: Nvidia geforce 7025)
OR
ASUS M2A-VM (Chipset: AMD RS-690G)

And, yes i agree with hellgate.
I don't know the price for Delhi.


----------



## Edburg (Jan 20, 2008)

@choto can we know more about overclocking on the 630i ultra....as to how much u managed to get on Q6600 and also on E2140....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

Edburg said:


> @choto can we know more about overclocking on the 630i ultra....as to how much u managed to get on Q6600 and also on E2140....



please wait few mins... as I am compiling a post for Forums also, we shall carrey the discussion there at that post 

thank you....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 21, 2008)

any price cuts around guys ??
intel ?? wht abt amd ??

will the 45nm be cheaper then the current intel procy ??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

I think there will be a price cut from Intel.........*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif

the E8xxx series 45nm procs which  r already released in US costs less than current 65nm equivalents....E8400 costs almost the same price of E6550 !!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> the E8xxx series 45nm procs which r already released in US costs less than current 65nm equivalents....E8400 costs almost the same price of E6550 !!!



lets wait n see


----------



## juggler (Jan 22, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> I think there will be a price cut from Intel.........*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif
> 
> the E8xxx series 45nm procs which  r already released in US costs less than current 65nm equivalents....E8400 costs almost the same price of E6550 !!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif



lets hope that its true in india too


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

Choto sir I need a processor and mobo combo for just4k...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 22, 2008)

New said:


> Choto sir I need a processor and mobo combo for just4k...



AMD Sempron 64 3200+ (AM2) @ Rs. 1050/- + TAX
MSI K9AGM2 or ASUS M2N-MX SE @ Rs. 2450/- + TAX


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you sir..
Can I get any Intel Duo processor in this range?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 22, 2008)

New said:


> Thank you sir..
> Can I get any Intel Duo processor in this range?



There are non for Desktop range  the lowest would be Dual Core E2140 which is Rs. 2450/- + TAX, for that lowest Mobo I would refer is, XFX 630i Nvidia 7150, which is Rs. 3450/- + TAX


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

whats the difference between uATX and mATX?I am planning to buy a mATX mobo,I hace currently intel946gzis mobo which is uATX,so will the new mATX fit in my cabby?(I mean the screw holes and all).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 22, 2008)

microATX, also known as µATX


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^I know that size is the same but there are some difference in screw positioning.And mATX and uATX are different I guess(according to some googled sides).I am not sure though.I can't buy a new cabby.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^I know that size is the same but there are some difference in screw positioning.And mATX and uATX are different I guess(according to some googled sides).I am not sure though.I can't buy a new cabby.



Till date I have not seen any Cabi which can fit the mATX but cant fit the uATX  they are same  so rest a sure if u can fit mATX u will be able to fit uATX  which board u wish to buy ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^Palit N73V(don't tell anybody else,lol).Don't have even a single rupee more to spend on 'better' mobos'.All I need is a pci-e slot for my 8600gt+2RAM slots for my 2x1gb RAM sticks(I don't give a damn about dual channel).Thanks for the info BTW.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 22, 2008)

wait wait wait.. it is 610i also no Dual Channel support 

 

All though you have not asked for any advice but as a well wisher and a frnd, bro, stick with your Intel D946GZIS

D946GIS supports Dual Channel  would deliver better performance compare to 610i with single channel and there is no effect of the onboard VGA as u plan to run 8600 GT  as the D946GIS do comes with 1 x16 PCI-E Slot 

why would u chage the board ?? out of my understanding  its simply waste of that Rs. 2.8k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^you missed THIS thread of mine.Sad story.My mobo's has gone nutz..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 22, 2008)

check that thread


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Choto  Sir for the information...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/6.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

@cheeta: in your first post, you speak of 3600+ in the budget PC. But 4200+ is available for just a triffle more, but the performance boost is really high. So concider revising.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 23, 2008)

Can Someone tell me the Price of Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 and its Compatible Board ?


----------



## vps85 (Jan 23, 2008)

*for 15K - 20K*

Hi,

I have a maximum budget of 20k. in that i need to buy

1) Processor - 
2) Motherboard - Latest chipset (with or without onboard graphics. if no onborad graphics then please suggest me a gfx card for not more than 5k)
3) Ram ( ddr 2 or ddr3)
4) HDD
5) Cabinet

Please suggest me a good config. I will be using it for VS.net 2k8, Sql server 2005, Dreamweaver. and ofcourse some games like HL2,Doom3 atleast @1024*768 with medium eyecandy.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 23, 2008)

satyamy said:


> Can Someone tell me the Price of Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 and its Compatible Board ?


 
afaik E6420 is no longer available.
get a E6550 instead.



vps85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a maximum budget of 20k. in that i need to buy
> 
> ...


 
1>C2D E4500 - 
2>XFX 630i Ultra - 3.6  /  Abit IP35-E - 4.9k (no onboard gfx for IP35-E)
3>2*1GB DDR2 667 - 2k
4>160GB - 2k
5>Cabinet + PSU - 1.5-2k
6>if ur low on budget after buying these then get 8400GS else 8600GT.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

@vps85
get a e4500 4.8k
a abit ip35e 5.6k
xfx 8600 gt 5k
2gb ddr2 667 mhz ram 1.7k
250gb sata 2 2.7k
cabby + 500w psu 2k
21.8k.. But damn good. If u want to cut costs get a xfx 650i ultra/630i ultra/ dg33bu


----------



## vps85 (Jan 23, 2008)

1) wats the L2 cache of e4500 ? is it 4mb or 8mb?
2) is abit mobos are good? i havent heard...whether intel g35 chipsets are available? im thinking of going for a onboard gfx with pcle slot for gfx card to buy in future. and also im looking for more features in mobo..overclocking i dont want..future proof mobo im looking ...
3) suggest me a good cabinet pls

rest looks fine.. thank you..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

> 1) wats the L2 cache of e4500 ? is it 4mb or 8mb?





2 MB


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

2. Yea they r good. No g35 aint out yet.
3. Get a iball grabit wit 500w psu 4 1.7k


----------



## vps85 (Jan 23, 2008)

oh fine..ty..

which is best ?  

c2d 6550 + G33 - GFX card   or c2d4500 + abit ip35e + xfx 8600gt? ------well if i go for 65500 i will be getting 2 mb more l2 cache...so is this will be big performance boost?

i havent thought of a AMD solution ..so if i go for AMD soln wat can i go for...with processor ( max budget 6.5k ) mobo max budget - 6k

typo error ...it was c2d 6550


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

> c2d4500 + abit ip35e + xfx 8600gt



my vote


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ Mine too.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 23, 2008)

hey guys can u tell me a good proccy,mobo and a graphic card.. BUDGET - 35k..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

Intel q6600
XFX 8800gt 512mb Alphadog
Abit IP35 Pro.


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Intel q6600
> XFX 8800gt 512mb Alphadog
> Abit IP35 Pro.



AFAIK Abit mobo is not available at my place.. so can u suggest me any other motherboard??


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

Asus p5k deluxe.
Asus p5n 32 e sli


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Asus p5k deluxe.
> Asus p5n 32 e sli



THANK YOU !!


----------



## spikygv (Jan 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^Palit N73V(don't tell anybody else,lol).Don't have even a single rupee more to spend on 'better' mobos'.All I need is a pci-e slot for my 8600gt+2RAM slots for my 2x1gb RAM sticks(I don't give a damn about dual channel).Thanks for the info BTW.



i read ur thread and felt really sorry for u.

y dont u give it a shot by trying ur 8600 in ur frends pc ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> 2 MB


life ho tho aisi


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

IllegalUser said:


> hey guys can u tell me a good proccy,mobo and a graphic card.. BUDGET - 35k..



Intel Q6600	@ Rs.	10800	/- + TAX
ABiT IP35-Pro	@ Rs.	9200	/- + TAX
XFX 8800 GT 512 MB	@ Rs.	13800	/- + TAX



TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1352	/-
*Total	Rs.	35152	/-*


----------



## IllegalUser (Jan 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Intel Q6600    @ Rs.    10800    /- + TAX
> ABiT IP35-Pro    @ Rs.    9200    /- + TAX
> XFX 8800 GT 512 MB    @ Rs.    13800    /- + TAX
> 
> ...



Thank you Choto..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 24, 2008)

*Good Quad Core Processor*

For a rig mainly for Multimedia, Graphics, Running Maya, encoding movies and gaming, along with audio/video production(Ubuntu Studio), please suggest between thefollowing processors, also mentioning the cost and the quality:

Intel Xeon Quad Core
AMD Phenom
AMD Optron 3G
C2Q6600


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^^

Well processor would depend on full config... but if you want to build a system around the processor all 4 are quite good... AMD is know to run really cool and power saver with their Phenom and Optron 3G range with the Cool and Quite 2.0, *better than Intel*, where as usually Core2 range is still bits AMD under performance TAB 

so u can go with any by building a system around them


----------



## hellgate (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Good Quad Core Processor*



MetalheadGautham said:


> For a rig mainly for Multimedia, Graphics, Running Maya, encoding movies and gaming, along with audio/video production(Ubuntu Studio), please suggest between thefollowing processors, also mentioning the cost and the quality:
> 
> Intel Xeon Quad Core
> AMD Phenom
> ...


 
i wud suggest Q6600 cuz if needed u can oc it by a good extent.its not that Xenon's r not good oc'r but u'll get a Q6600 easily.

dont know how the Phenoms oc but then they get easily beaten by the Intels.so no use buying lossers.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ Phenom hav some optimization problems...so they will not perform to its full glory *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/46.gif ,but they r future proof......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif

When used in *spider* _*platform*_(phenom+7xx chipset+HD3xxx GPU), they can give about 30% increase in multimedia and graphics rendering *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 26, 2008)

Help To Buy A New Computer​.

Guys Help Me to buy a new computer with a budget around 35 to 40,000.

All I want is Good Performance Processor and Ram with decent Sound Card, Graphics Card, Tv tuner card, 4.1 Speakers, 17 inch Monitor, Blueray or Dvd writter and a wireless keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 26, 2008)

What would be your use ?? please let us know what would u do with the system mainly ??


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> What would be your use ?? please let us know what would u do with the system mainly ??



It must be ready for handling anything


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 26, 2008)

vrslvrs said:


> It must be ready for handling anything



sir u didnt get the point...  unless u have a reason for the system its hard to build a config suited for a certain need... is it for home entertainment ?? or will u play a lot of game in it ?? or is it for video editing ??

please state your reason for buying a PC 

thank you


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 26, 2008)

hey dude, u need a Blueray writer??!!...and ur budget is 35k-40k???*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif

so plz mention for wat purpose u wanna use ur d*#@$  system......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/70.gif


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 26, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> so plz mention for wat purpose u wanna use ur *damn* system......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/70.gif



language my frnd... please correct it  if you dont have a solution, then please stop your self to reply... some one is looking for help, we should either help or better we should not comment, if we dont have any thing to reply with


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 26, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ hey dude, u need a Blueray writer??!!...and ur budget is 35k-40k???*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif
> 
> so plz mention for wat purpose u wanna use ur damn system......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/70.gif





Choto Cheeta said:


> sir u didnt get the point...  unless u have a reason for the system its hard to build a config suited for a certain need... is it for home entertainment ?? or will u play a lot of game in it ?? or is it for video editing ??
> 
> please state your reason for buying a PC
> 
> thank you




Yes purely for home entertainment and little bit of games. 
yes love to have a Blueray writer, may i know the price of it......



Choto Cheeta said:


> language my frnd... please correct it  if you dont have a solution, then please stop your self to reply... some one is looking for help, we should either help or better we should not comment, if we dont have any thing to reply with


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 26, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gifhey guys take it in a gud way.....I mean it in a casual ways....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif.....

@vrslvrs

the cheatest blueray writer will cost abt 20K ma bro.....


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 26, 2008)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;731118]*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif[/email]hey guys take it in a gud way.....I mean it in a casual ways....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif.....
> 
> @vrslvrs
> 
> the cheatest blueray writer will cost abt 20K ma bro.....



 forget about the blueray.
now suggest me good computer with a budget of 35 to 40


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 26, 2008)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;731118]*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif[/email]hey guys take it in a gud way.....I mean it in a casual ways....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif.....



got it 



			
				vrslvrs said:
			
		

> yes love to have a Blueray writer, may i know the price of it......



the writer may it self cost u more than the system  and also the blank media is out of common man's reach 



			
				vrslvrs said:
			
		

> Yes purely for home entertainment and little bit of games



For entertainment one should concentrate on a better display !!!

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550	@ Rs.	6700	/- + TAX
ABiT IP35-E	@ Rs.	4900	/- + TAX
XFX 8600 GT 256MB	@ Rs.	5500	/- + TAX
Pinnacle TV Tuner Kit for Vista with Remote	@ Rs.	2100	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II (Single Stick) 667 MHz	@ Rs.	1800	/- + TAX
160 GB SATA	@ Rs.	2000	/- + TAX
DVD RW Lite-on	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Cabby + ColorSit / Power Safe / Zebronics SMPS ( 450 /500 watts)	@ Rs.	2000	/- + TAX
19" vx1945wm or Dell 198wef	@ Rs.	10500	/- + TAX
Local Keyboard Mouse	@ Rs.	700	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX
5.1 Creaitve Inspre	@ Rs.	3600	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1624	/-
*Total	Rs.	42224	/-*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 26, 2008)

@choto cheeta

I think its time v should stop recommending Lite-ON DVD writer......lots of complains....


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Thanks. How about quard core processor ?? and 17" lg monitor ?? and wireless keyboard and mouse ???? and what sound card ??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 26, 2008)

I ws d first one to get hands on Lite-on LH-20A1*P* in our clan....its d coolest drive I hav ever benchmarked. Its true.........but lately v brought 3 this kinda drives.....dOm1naTOr tested and said the following problems:

high vibration and noisy
high spin-up or disc detect time
faulty burning
low tray quality
these problems were found with all the 3 drives v lately brought.....

So I prefer Lite-on LH-20AI*H* (light-scribe model) or the Asus SATA drives.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 26, 2008)

is vista is nice ? can i install both windows xp and vista as dual boot ???



j1n M@tt said:


> I ws d first one to get hands on Lite-on LH-20A1P in our clan....its d coolest drive I hav ever benchmarked. Its true.........but lately v brought 3 this kinda drives.....dOm1naTOr tested and said the following problems:
> 
> high vibration and noisy
> high spin-up or disc detect time
> ...


Ok  
What about LG dvdwritter ?
is vista is nice ? can i install both windows xp and vista as dual boot ???


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ LG drives r gud, but r not d performance drives.....and they r d cheapest.

 ya buddy, Vista is gr8 and its a must if hav to live in this world(Windows and Bill Gates rulz d world)......, and u can install both Win XP and Vista on ur system,u can dual boot it


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Intel Core 2 Duo E6550	@ Rs.	6700	/- + TAX
> ABiT IP35-E	@ Rs.	4900	/- + TAX
> XFX 8600 GT 256MB	@ Rs.	5500	/- + TAX
> Pinnacle TV Tuner Kit for Vista with Remote	@ Rs.	2100	/- + TAX
> ...



Wow Thanks. How about quard core processor ?? and 17" lg monitor ?? and wireless keyboard and mouse ???? and what sound card ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 26, 2008)

@j1n M@tt

all are same  any sub 1.5k DVD burner is same  have them all, and Liteon DVD RW may be noisy but, personally saw it has the lowest faliurs, and also

there is a major issue which comes with with all, LG writen DVDs some time is not readable at ASUS drives , ASUS writen DVDs some time is not readable at Sony drives 

where as i see this Liteon Model (@ 1275/-) writes compatible too all  however none of the buyer from this thread came back to complain about Liteon...

but ok, point taken, option should be given, LG @ Rs. 1325/- can also be there, buy which ever you feel the best 



			
				vrslvrs said:
			
		

> Wow Thanks. How about quard core processor ?? and 17" lg monitor ?? and wireless keyboard and mouse ???? and what sound card ??



for your need you do not need QUad Core, even a Dual Core E2140 is more than enough.... what you need is bigger display even if possible then 22" WideScreen...

The motherboard ABiT IP35-Pro comes with onboard 8 Channel (7.1) HD audio 

Rs. 2000/- for logitech Combo for Wireless, but high running cost with their battery needs


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 26, 2008)

^^
logitech wireless combo costs around 1200


----------



## axxo (Jan 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @j1n M@tt
> 
> all are same  any sub 1.5k DVD burner is same  have them all, and Liteon DVD RW may be noisy but, personally saw it has the lowest faliurs, and also
> 
> ...



Liteon drives are not good performer in my opinion..i own 2 Liteon DVD writers one of which started giving problem before the end of year...

It has problem reading CDs and DVD writing frequently fails..

ASUS is the best one...next comes samsung/LG..dont go for Liteon & sony they are one and the same..lot of duplicates in the market..

its only digit & digitians given too much hype about sony & liteon..but both sucks..

not my case i found another digitian some isssue with Liteon

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79000


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2008)

This thing differs from person to person. 
IMO Sony and LiteOn and Asus make the best drives. I hav never ha a problem with any drive.


----------



## kartik (Jan 26, 2008)

Excellent thread to buy a pc ....Thank u very much


----------



## spikygv (Jan 26, 2008)

i have a LG drive since 3 years ( it was 6k wen i bought it ). .and its working fine.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 26, 2008)

hey u guys, I didn't told u guys dat Lite-on is dat *bad*....I still use d first drive I got from Lite-on, and Lite-on is still ma *hero*......

but I don't know wat happened to them......all the drives v sold out lately came back with bad feedbacks.....

@axxo

hey dude ,Lite-on's writing speeds and quality r fantastic......no other drives can beat them......digit and forum guys r not blabbing

(except one drive dat dOm1naTOr tested takes more time for DVD burning than the Sony 170S).


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2008)

Suggest a motherboard.

i was thinking of Intel x38 based ones, but some reviews state that currently there's little difference in performance between x38 & p35.
[budeget = $200]

i'll be overclocking the processor, Intel c2d e4500.
i'll try to get Nvidia 9600gt (if it launches by feb mid week) or get 8800gs

what SMPS should i buy, currently i have Zebronics 400W PSU, noisy.

how about Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W
(RS-650-ACAA-A1)
*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=22&id=2551

[purchase to be made at USA]


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2008)

Get a cheap p35 now. save cash and get a x48 directly wen it launches. and do wait for the 9x00 series.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ If u r wating for 9600gt, then wait for x48 too.....for the time being take a  Abit IP35-E....its a quite gud mobo


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 27, 2008)

PCI express graphics OR AGP graphics cards ???? which is better and faster ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 27, 2008)

^^
PCIe is better n faster and the best choice if ur mobo supports it


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 27, 2008)

AGP is d old standard interface for add-on devices......now its PCIe. So go for PCIe grfx cards than AGP gards........but u will need motherboard which has PCIe slot. If u hav old AGP based mobo, then there r AGP equivalents of every PCIe grfx cards that is in the market. But since AGP is d old standard their cost is high, due to manufacturing and demand issuses.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 27, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> AGP is d old standard interface for add-on devices......now its PCIe. So go for PCIe grfx cards than AGP gards........but u will need motherboard which has PCIe slot. If u hav old AGP based mobo, then there r AGP equivalents of every PCIe grfx cards that is in the market. But since AGP is d old standard their cost is high, due to manufacturing and demand issuses.



Thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 27, 2008)

@vrslvrs
its not a question of which is better, but which is compatible with ur mobo. Mobos has either PCIE slot or AGP slot, nd theorytically PCIE slot has double the data bandwidth than AGP interface
And newer cards are only available in PCIE, and AGP cards are getting outdated now. 
And even PCIE 2.0 has been into market, nd u shud dun even think of getting an AGP card. And nowadays AGP cads has very little value for money nd systems with AGP interface will have many bottlenecks like memory, proccy, fsb etc.

So all this means PCIE is the way to go, or better PCIE 2.0.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 27, 2008)

Intel 2.4 quad core 1066 fsb 8mb cache
intel dg33fbc motherboard
XFX geforce card 512mb
2 gb ddr2 ram
250 GB SATA hardsik
lg dvd writer
Mercury cabinet with smps
17" CRT LG monitor
Logitech Keyboard Mouse
creative audigy soundcard 7.1 
5.1 Creaitve Inspre 

Total 44,000

IS THIS CONFIGURATION IS GOOD FOR REFOMANCE AND LITTLE BIT OF GAMING ?? IS IT WORTH FOR PRICE 44,000 ??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 27, 2008)

@vrslvrs
the config seems ombalanced. 
this is better:
E 6550 : 6.4k
XFX 650I U: 4.9k
2*1G DDR 800: 2.4k
250 HDD: 2.5k
Zebronics Elegence cabby: 0.8k[w/o PSU].
19" Dell 198wfp or Viwsonic 1930vm: 10k
8800GT 512: 13k
inspire 5.1: 3.5k
MS k/b nd mouse : 0.7k
LG DVD RW IDE: 1.2k
----------------------------------
45.4k
And add another 2~3k for a gud PSU

this config makes more sense.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 27, 2008)

@vrslvrs

*Intel 2.4 quad core 1066 fsb 8mb cache* <- Rs. 10300/- + (4%) TAX
*intel dg33fbc motherboard* <- Out of question
*XFX geforce card 512mb* <- Whats the Model ??
*2 gb ddr2 ram* <- Whats the FSB ?? if 667 then Rs. 1800/- + TAX for single stick, and 850/- + TAX for 1 GB stick 
*250 GB SATA hardsik* <- Whats the Buffer ?? if 16mb then Rs. 2600/- + TAX
*lg dvd writer* <- Interface ?? SATA or IDE ??
*Mercury cabinet with smps* <- Cabinet will do but u need a colorSit or powersafe or zebronics 500 watts 
*17" CRT LG monitor* <- Rs. 4100/- + TAX
*Logitech Keyboard Mouse* If wired then Rs. 700/- + TAX
*creative audigy soundcard 7.1* <- U dont need it, mobo onboard would do 
*5.1 Creaitve Inspre* <- Rs. 3800/- 

@Arvind

Whats the news at your place about the 650i ?? as XFX 650i is been called of from the market as i see... u still getting the board at ur local market ??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 27, 2008)

@vrslvrs
for 44k u will get better than dat......

@choto cheeta

v can still  get  XFX 650i here......old stocks from RP guys here....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 27, 2008)

Nup, the dealers says thet are not getting new stocks. But maybe they can procure some old piece from somewhere [but i think more chance of getting broken/dmaged piece].
But it still be available in bigger cities are most stores ll have more stocks. 
And here even 630iU is said to come in this week only.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 27, 2008)

@s18000rpm

ABiT IP35 Pro should come well under your budget 

its P35 board  but hell of a over clocker and net is flowded with positive reviews


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 27, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @vrslvrs
> the config seems ombalanced.
> this is better:
> E 6550 : 6.4k
> ...





Choto Cheeta said:


> @vrslvrs
> 
> *Intel 2.4 quad core 1066 fsb 8mb cache* <- Rs. 10300/- + (4%) TAX
> *intel dg33fbc motherboard* <- Out of question
> ...





j1n M@tt said:


> @vrslvrs
> for 44k u will get better than dat......
> 
> @choto cheeta
> ...



Thanks 



Choto Cheeta said:


> @vrslvrs
> 
> *Intel 2.4 quad core 1066 fsb 8mb cache* <- Rs. 10300/- + (4%) TAX
> *intel dg33fbc motherboard* <- Out of question
> ...


sorry i dont know anything about your questions


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 27, 2008)

vrslvrs said:
			
		

> sorry i dont know anything about your questions



the question is not directed towards you


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 28, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @vrslvrs
> for 44k u will get better than dat......
> ...



Ok then tell me the configuration which is worth for 44,000. I am from southindia. tamilnadu


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ I mean u will get better system as mentioned by others above in comparison with d system config u mentioned......


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

hey i'm thinking of dumping my Q6600 and getting a E8400.getting bout 9.5-10k for my quad.
so wat do u guys think sud i take the plunge.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 28, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ I mean u will get better system as mentioned by others above in comparison with d system config u mentioned......



can't understand  friend.
Just list out a good configuration computer of your liking at a budget of 44,000


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

the 1st page is updated



			
				Archive as of 02.11.2007 said:
			
		

> Over the Month I see too many topic on same question but with little different budget, Need Help purchase new PC...
> 
> Though we have a dedicated thread on Hardware prices still people feel that their need is different from others so they creat one Dedicated thread, I would like to sum that up...
> 
> ...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

@choto Cheeta

gud work man........*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

Can I push in???........Its better if u suggest Creative 5.1 T6060 instead of Inspire, T6060 is just 100 bucks away from Inspire and performs far better*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif

And there is one budget overclocker from AMD........X2 5000 Black Edition+ Asus M2N-E.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 28, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ If u r wating for 9600gt, then wait for x48 too.....for the time being take a  Abit IP35-E....its a quite gud mobo





Pathik said:


> Get a cheap p35 now. save cash and get a x48 directly wen it launches. and do wait for the 9x00 series.





Choto Cheeta said:


> @s18000rpm
> 
> ABiT IP35 Pro should come well under your budget
> 
> its P35 board  but hell of a over clocker and net is flowded with positive reviews



the question is, is ABit newbie friendly OC'r? 

can you mention a good overclockin p35 m/b?

& when's x48 launching?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> the question is, is ABit newbie friendly OC'r?



Idea of Over Clocking is really simple... Increase the FSB or BUS speed without touching the vCore (more Bus / FSB means processor may need more power thus at some point one needs to increase the vCore)... as more vCore means a lot of heat...

So the interface may be different with ur board and my boards BIOS, but the work which u have to do is same... 



> can you mention a good overclockin p35 m/b?



ABiT IP35-Pro is one of the best in business , just one suggestion, its Rs. 9200 + TAX...

Get it from India  because of the after sales suppport


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *Cheapest Quad Core*
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600	@ Rs.	10500	/- + TAX
> XFX 630i (7150)	@ Rs.	3450	/- + TAX
> ...


*
*For What Joy ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> For What Joy ?



Lot of poeple needs to buy PC for gifting purpose, where the brand name matters...


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^  hey choto sud i dump my Q6600 for a E8400???also is E8400 available in India??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

hellgate said:
			
		

> ^^^ hey choto sud i dump my Q6600 for a E8400???also is E8400 available in India??



Wait... E8400 or E8500 is a core 2 duo range  where as same price you may get your self a Q9300 or 2.5k extra for Q9450... that too when the Q9450 comes to the mainstream it should replace the Q6600 where as Q9300 would act as a budget Quad Core 

so if you are a overclocker and gamer, then E8400  if over all performance  then Q9450 

Now availibility  cant say, Kolkata local market has no clue about the new 45nm  all they know is E4xxx series are damn cheap  but it should not take much time...

if you are need of a system go for the total system with E2140  replace that E2140 after 6 month with meainstream 45nm  as by then it would be common in market so the price also would lower than what it would be at the time of launch


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks cheeta-hope u wd update regularly the ist page-
i wd have to simply open 1 st page and tell the config to my friends--ha ha i am popular among them


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> so if you are a overclocker and gamer, then E8400  if over all performance  then Q9450
> 
> if you are need of a system go for the total system with E2140  replace that E2140 after 6 month with meainstream 45nm  as by then it would be common in market so the price also would lower than what it would be at the time of launch


 
yup i'm a oc'r and a gamer.rarely do i rip any dvds or do photoshoping.most of the time i surf,game,watch tv,read e-books etc.i'm also getting a lappy.

as of now i've the following config:
Q6600 @ 3GHz
borrowed mobo from frnd
3*1GB DDR2 667 @ 833MHz
8800GT 320MB
1TB storage

now i'll be upgradinmg to Nehalem once it hits the market.and i'm xpecting it to come within 6-9months.

so plz suggest accordingly....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

> now i'll be upgradinmg to Nehalem once it hits the market.and i'm xpecting it to come within 6-9months.
> 
> so plz suggest accordingly....



It wont do  as per as Intel, Nehalem (32nm) is expected to roll with new socket architecture  LGA 1366 for Server range XEON and  LGA 1066 or LGA 705 for Desktop range...

though its not yet finalized which socket the desktop may come, wether like their previous setup for single socket for all range thus LGA 1366 or different for XEON / Desktop but its almost certain that 45nm is the last batch of LGA 775


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> It wont do  as per as Intel, Nehalem (32nm) is expected to roll with new socket architecture  LGA 1366 for Server range XEON and LGA 1066 or LGA 705 for Desktop range...
> 
> though its not yet finalized which socket the desktop may come, wether like their previous setup for single socket for all range thus LGA 1366 or different for XEON / Desktop but its almost certain that 45nm is the last batch of LGA 775


 
yeah i know that Nehalem will deploy a diff socket.i'll be upgrading that whole thing including gfx card,ram,proccy,mobo.thats not the main prob.i've started saving money from now so that i hav bout 1lac at the time Nehalem hits for upgrading.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

so better stick with the Q6600  and wait for the 32 nm


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^   
my vendor has offered the H 530 for 33k all.he'll get me the rates for V6608AU by 2day afternoon.
his opinion is that HP 530 is a commercial model, so the overall quality is better than Compaq.now i cant decide wat to do.plz help me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

No 64 bit computting with Core Duo processor  also X2 uis better than Core Duo  but yes Core 2 Duo would out perform X2 

i mean just look at the config ur self...

HP 530

Core Duo 1.6 GHz
GMA 950

Where as,

Compaq V6608AU

X2 1.9 GHz
Nvidia 7150

stick with compaq 6608AU at kolkata with tax and 2 GB RAM its Rs. 35200/-  (take home without gifts)


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^  thnx a lot for those valuable suggestions.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Lot of poeple needs to buy PC for gifting purpose, where the brand name matters...


for that, an Intel Dot Station worth Rs. 3500 + Rs. 140 tax will do.
(search for it in the forums. Me and Charan's threads.).

It looks pretty, runs Vector Linux, the lightweight yet good looking Distro well, has 300MHz Celeron Processor, 64 MB SD RAM, Intel 810 mobo and 10 GB HDD, along with a 14" Colour CRT. Everything is bundled with the Monitor, like an iMac. The Keyboard is small, with no number pad. Instead of mouse, there is a touchpad on the keyboard. There is a free phone.

Thought you might want to review this baby yourself, and as you own internet cafes, such systems will benifit you(browsing. Download Slave. Home Server. Aur Kya ?)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Thought you might want to review this baby yourself, and as you own internet cafes, such systems will benifit you(browsing. Download Slave. Home Server. Aur Kya ?)



It up to me to decide what i want to offer at my cafes, whether it would be a 26k Quad Core or would it be a 3.5k Intel Dot station...

once again its up to me to offer which service i want to prode, whether its just surfing browsing or some thing else...



> It looks pretty, runs Vector Linux, the lightweight yet good looking Distro well, has 300MHz Celeron Processor, 64 MB SD RAM, Intel 810 mobo and 10 GB HDD, along with a 14" Colour CRT. Everything is bundled with the Monitor, like an iMac. The Keyboard is small, with no number pad. Instead of mouse, there is a touchpad on the keyboard. There is a free phone.



sorry, i tried, Linux didnt do any good in our busines... its just not linux or open source.. even people rejected Office 2007 also..

and once again thnx for the advertisemnet but still mainstream which does the job for me...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> No 64 bit computting with Core Duo processor  also X2 uis better than Core Duo  but yes Core 2 Duo would out perform X2
> 
> i mean just look at the config ur self...
> 
> ...


well said. The HP still has better looks(????) but who wants looks? The 6608 still looks good enough to me.
And yes, if you compare the two, Core Duo 1.6 GHz(its not Core2) and Turion X2 1.9GHzm the turion kills the core any day even with the samw clockspeed. And here, you got Turion X2 1.9 vs Core Duo 1.6. The Intel will get brutually crushed by the AMD.



Choto Cheeta said:


> It up to me to decide what i want to offer at my cafes, whether it would be a 26k Quad Core or would it be a 3.5k Intel Dot station...
> 
> once again its up to me to offer which service i want to prode, whether its just surfing browsing or some thing else...
> 
> ...


1. Are yaar, you took offence again. I said that this will make a perfect Internet Slave(thats what I call PCs running on low power only for downloads )
2. Once again, I said the same old thing. I just suggested that for a "gift PC", a machine like this fits the bill .

And yes, so will one of the still to come ultraportables 

3. I know. Linux is hardly accepted by "The Masses". I thought you might be intrested in reviewing this. I *might* buy this in the next 20 days. But still...

Does the fact that the rest of the system is weak affect video encoding speed by a large amount with a C2Q6600 ?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Does the fact that the rest of the system is weak affect video encoding speed by a large amount with a C2Q6600 ?


 
it will affect to some extent.i mean if the mobo is not able to give enuf data to the procy then performance is bound to suffer.
for e.g if u run a Q6600 on a G945,P965 and P35 performance of P35 sud be better.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> 2. Once again, I said the same old thing. I just suggested that for a "gift PC", a machine like this fits the bill



Where are you from ?? in India there is a new buch or professional called *MR* medical representetives , thei job is to visit the doctors and bribe them with gifts and all short of things so that those doctors can prescribe the drugs of their company 

those people who are doing the MR job are not bad but those who are hireing them are and those doctors who are taking the bribes are 

now the point for which i am writting this is that brach of users, often ask me, to suggest a System with brand name.. which they want to gift to the docs... brand name Core 2 Quad is certainly is necessary...

This type of bribes also goes to Senior company officials when some one needs to obtain a work order or tender  there too, same old story... the brand name needs to be there  which is now hot and in the TV or in the magazine....

Do u think in any way I am advertising some thing ?? as by judging via this post, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=732992&postcount=6 u do seems to think that way...

do note down, neithr Intel nor XFX would pay me a penny even if I worship them... There is no benefit for me to ask some one to buy any thing, the blog, the forums are just the place where i can share my thoughts, thats it...



> 3. I know. Linux is hardly accepted by "The Masses". I thought you might be intrested in reviewing this. I *might* buy this in the next 20 days. But still...



money is really a big factor... personally i cant even afford my self a better mobile than N3315 and buying a 3.5k stuff just for testing is quite out of question for me 

certainly, if i get a chance to use the product for 7 days or more, a review will follow... but then again its the question of *IF*


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ my vendor just called me up and sais tha Compaq V6608AU is no longer available.it has been replaced my anothrt model with the same specs but has the folowing changes:
1>14.1" display instead of 15.4"
2>has integrated web cam.

and price is bout 34k all incl.
so sud i oder that model.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

@hellgate

*1800 425 4999*

Give HP sales a call to find out as till yesterday there were no such news at here in Kolkata... but that doesnt mean its not possible... but do give HP a call  see what they have to say, as just yesterday some one known to me did order that product and he didnt reported any such


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ thnx.will surely confirm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Where are you from ?? in India there is a new buch or professional called *MR* medical representetives , thei job is to visit the doctors and bribe them with gifts and all short of things so that those doctors can prescribe the drugs of their company
> 
> those people who are doing the MR job are not bad but those who are hireing them are and those doctors who are taking the bribes are
> 
> ...


Well, I was mearly suggesting that it makes a good thing to try out. For example, I tried out my friend's GBA-SP for 2 hours and wrote a 9 page review about it(no kidding, it happened years back).

In the net, nobody really bothers with cheap hardware, unlike some guys like me.
I am obsessed with economics in purchases.

Anyway, what was that about HP ditching 6608 ?


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyway, what was that about HP ditching 6608 ?


 
according to my vendor Compaq V6608AU is no longer available.Compaq has come out with a diff model instead and has a few changes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> according to my vendor Compaq V6608AU is no longer available.Compaq has come out with a diff model instead and has a few changes.


is sacrificing screen for camera the only change ? If so, the book becomes even more worth its money.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

@hellgate

u can try Dell Inspiron 1420. U can configure it on their site to suite ur budget. Inspiron 1420 by default config. is available for 35K(excluding Tax+delivery), including Vista Home Basic. Leave out the OS and some other options to reduce it to ur budget range.

HP is no where near Dell.... 

See it ur self...........
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspnnb_1420?c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1

u can even try the higher models.....Inspiron 1525...etc or even XPS models.
Its all the same......u configure it online and make d laptop that suites ur needs and ur budget......!!


----------



## juggler (Jan 28, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @hellgate
> 
> u can try Dell Inspiron 1420. U can configure it on their site to suite ur budget. Inspiron 1420 by default config. is available for 35K(excluding Tax+delivery), including Vista Home Basic. Leave out the OS and some other options to reduce it to ur budget range.
> 
> ...



Is there a option of leaving out OS ???
is so please post a link and applicable taxes after the tax waiver.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

^^sorry , I really mean to stick with Vista Home Basic rather than their recommendations.......

If u try 1420 with least options u will get it for 36.2K including TAX  , but u hav to pay for delivery according to ur location. Its usually a small payment made by Dell  , like 750/- for ma location in our state.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ forget it guys.getting a better lappy from CSD Canteen.though it'll be 2 months late.


----------



## juggler (Jan 28, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^sorry , I really mean to stick with Vista Home Basic rather than their recommendations.......
> 
> If u try 1420 with least options u will get it for 36.2K including TAX  , but u hav to pay for delivery according to ur location. Its usually a small payment made by Dell  , like 750/- for ma location in our state.



i have read post of ppl mentioning the exemption of tax ,
do you know any guy who has bought 1420 at the price mentioned by you
I am also thinking of buying a laptop but not sure whether there would be an exemption on Octroi etc.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ya I know the ppl u brought it for the exact price dat Dell tells u at the end of the configuration process online......


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 28, 2008)

what about the SMPS.

right now i've 80GB Hitachi Deskstar, thinking of importing another Hitachi (350-500GB). 

so, i'll have 2 HDD, one gfx. card, OC m/b, C2D to be OC'd, also 3 cabinet fans with LED.

so should i go for 650W or more,


what SMPS should i buy, currently i have Zebronics 400W PSU (came with the *AntiBiotic cabinet*, noisy.

how about Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W
(RS-650-ACAA-A1)
*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=22&id=2551

[purchase to be made at USA]


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a damn good PSU. Go for it.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok here is the confirguraiton given by a dealer

intel 2.4ghz core2 quad processor 1066 fsb 8 mb cache - 11,544 (with tax)
intel DG33FBC motherboard - 5,148 (with tax)
2 gb ddr2 ram 667 fsb - 2,028 (with tax)
250 gb segate sata hardisk  - 2,912 (with tax)
Lgitech mouse and keyboard - 676 (with tax)
Lg dvd writer - 1,300 (with tax)
Atx cabinet with smps mercury - 1,200 (with tax)
Pci express 16x card XFX geforce 512 mb dedicated memory - 3,744 (with tax)
Monitor TFT LG 17 inch normal - 9256 (with tax)
Audigy value 7.1 soundcard - 1,742 (with tax)
Creative 5.1 inspire - 3,640 (with tax)
Pixel view tv tuner card internal - 1000 (with tax)

Total   - *44,190*

GUYS PLEASE TELL ME- IS IT GOOD CONFIGURATION FOR HOME ENTERINMENT AND LITTLE BIT OF GAMING AND IS IT WORTH 44,000 ????


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 28, 2008)

can we place the psu upside down? 

*www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/peripherals/cm650rpp/images/013tn.jpg

this psu has fan on top, & this cabinet has a provision for REAR fan only. there's no space in this cabinet for top fan.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep possibly. But then u wont be able to screw it in. Check if it has screw holes on both sides.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 28, 2008)

@raj_v1982

hey look up the above posts by choto cheeta........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

@raj_v1982

intel 2.4ghz core2 quad processor 1066 fsb 8 mb cache - 11,544 (with tax)
intel DG33FBC motherboard - 5,148 (with tax) *<- Cancle this, Opt for ABiT IP35-E which is Rs. 4900/- + 4% VAT*
2 gb ddr2 ram 667 fsb - 2,028 (with tax) *<- Too much, a 2 GB kingstone single Stick of king stone would cost Rs. 1875/- incl TAX *
250 gb segate sata hardisk - 2,912 (with tax) *<- make sure its 16mb buffer*
Lgitech mouse and keyboard - 676 (with tax)
Lg dvd writer - 1,300 (with tax)
Atx cabinet with smps mercury - 1,200 (with tax) *<- make sure its 450 watts at-least*
Pci express 16x card XFX geforce 512 mb dedicated memory - 3,744 (with tax) *<- looks to me 8400 GS 512 MB  so, say no to this card if you are thinking for gaming , minimum would be 8600 GT if thinking gaming  or if just week end gaming then go for 8400 GS 256 MB  which is Rs. 2100/- + TAX*
Monitor TFT LG 17 inch normal - 9256 (with tax) <-  View Sonic 19" TFT vg1930wm is Rs. 9200/- + TAX
Audigy value 7.1 soundcard - 1,742 (with tax) <- I dont think u need this 
Creative 5.1 inspire - 3,640 (with tax)
Pixel view tv tuner card internal - 1000 (with tax) <- go for pinnacle TV tuner kit for vista  which is Rs. 2100/- + TAX

prices are all Kolkata  so pay max at Rs. 200 extra a product  else understand the vendor is cheating  look in another store


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 28, 2008)

@raj_v1982
are u same as vrslvrs???
see the post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=732570&postcount=1940

this config wud be much better if gaming is primary need *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=732581&postcount=1941

And dun get fooled by *PCIE 16x 512MB geforce*
it might even be the worst 7200, nd even some onboards will perform better than that. And an 8800GT comes close to nvidia's most powerful 8800GTX/U. 
And an oced E6550 will perform much better than Q6600 in games, nd u shud think of Q if u really need it, coz they comes at premium.
BTW where are u from?

@s18000rpm
the PSU is fitted upside down and the fan takes air from inside nd thwows out thru rear grill.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @raj_v1982
> 
> intel 2.4ghz core2 quad processor 1066 fsb 8 mb cache - 11,544 (with tax)
> intel DG33FBC motherboard - 5,148 (with tax) *<- Cancle this, Opt for ABiT IP35-E which is Rs. 4900/- + 4% VAT*
> ...



Choto Cheeta excellent. Thanks for your kind words......



dOm1naTOr said:


> @raj_v1982
> are u same as vrslvrs???
> see the post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=732570&postcount=1940
> 
> ...


yes, forgot the password.  Lot of passes to remmember  and i am from southindia tamilnadu


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta I can not afford more than 3,700 on grapics card..... so suggest me a good geforce card within my price


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

> Choto Cheeta I can not afford more than 3,700 on grapics card..... so suggest me a good geforce card within my price



as arvind said... u may not need a Q6600, opt for 6550 which may allow you to get a 8600 GTS 

what would the use for the PC ?? Gaming or movie or some thing else ??


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> as arvind said... u may not need a Q6600, opt for 6550 which may allow you to get a 8600 GTS
> 
> what would the use for the PC ?? Gaming or movie or some thing else ??



Thanks Choto cheeta. 

My purpose is mostly for Movies, watching DVDs, Listening Music, Internet, and chatting. Gaming is only occasionally. 

I guess even the old pentium 4 processor will suffice my purpose. But all i want is Midrange. 

8600 GTS 5,500  is there any 8500 GTS card pricing at 3,500 ??? 

(playing old games at full quality and  playing latest games  at medium quality is enough for me)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 29, 2008)

Then E6750 @ 7.5k and 8600GT for 4.9k is best combination. And cards like 8500GT cant even handle games like Crysis even at medium. And with newer games like Assasin Creed, at least an 8600GT is recommended.
just read the req of assasin creed: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78809

And opt for a 19"wide than a 17". Widescreen is better for movies and also get a gud 5.1 like Logitech X 540.
the complete config:
E7650: 7.5k
XFX 650iU: 4.8k [if its available]
2GB DDR2 800:2k
250GB HDDseagate 16MB:2.6k
LG DVDRW: 1.2k
iball/mercury cabby with 450W PSU: 1.2k
Logitech/MS Keyboard nd mouse: 0.7k
Any 8600GT: 5k [even XFX wud do as ur not a serious gamer nd wud not go for extreme oc]
Logitech X 540: 5.2k
Viewsonic 19" Wide: 9.5k
---------------------------------------
total : 39.7k


----------



## vps85 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Which is best combination for this?*

Hi folks,

I have shortlisted these 4 mobos for my upgradation of my PC. Please help me in choosing the best one. my max budget for mobo is 7K and max budget for Graphics card is 5k

With SLI:

ABit Fatal1ty FP-IN9 SLI + XFX Geforce 8600 GT
ASUS P5N E SLI  + XFX Geforce 8600GT

Without SLI:
ABiT IP35-E  + XFX Geforce 8600 GT
Intel DG33TL (onboard gfx) + XFX Geforce 8600 GT


Processor : max budget 6k. Tell me a good one for the above.

Hi folks,

I have shortlisted these 4 mobos for my upgradation of my PC. Please help me in choosing the best one. my max budget for mobo is 7K and max budget for Graphics card is 5k

With SLI:

ABit Fatal1ty FP-IN9 SLI + XFX Geforce 8600 GT
ASUS P5N E SLI  + XFX Geforce 8600GT

Without SLI:
ABiT IP35-E  + XFX Geforce 8600 GT
Intel DG33TL (onboard gfx) + XFX Geforce 8600 GT


Processor : max budget 6k. Tell me a good one for the above.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @s18000rpm
> the PSU is fitted upside down and the fan takes air from inside nd thwows out thru rear grill.


thanks 

btw out of *these PSU models*, which one is better option around $100-120?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

@vps85

SLI with x8 support is quite meaning less...  anyway, ABiT IP35-E with 8600 GT is quite a good  for processor I think E4500 would come under that budget


----------



## vps85 (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @vps85
> 
> SLI with x8 support is quite meaning less...  anyway, ABiT IP35-E with 8600 GT is quite a good  for processor I think E4500 would come under that budget



can u please let me know wats that x8 support and y is that meaning less? and y is not good...i saw those  (abit fatal1ty and asus) are good in terms of specifications and upgradability...asus has 45nm support also.. so i thought it wud be good...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

ASUS P5N-E SLi is nvidia 650i setup... though it supports PCI-E x16 for single graphics card but while under SLi the cards would work at PCI-E x8 interface  thus slowing them down by half... where as P5N32-E SLi is a proper SLi board, in which they can run at their full x16 speed 




			
				ASUS P5N-E SLi said:
			
		

> 2 x PCI Express x16
> - Single VGA mode: x16 (Default)
> - SLI mode: x8, x8



*www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1474&l1=3&l2=11&l3=473&l4=0


----------



## juggler (Jan 29, 2008)

@choto 
waiting for ur review of Budget Pc (on with amd processor and asus m2a vm)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

> @choto
> waiting for ur review of Budget Pc (on with amd processor and asus m2a vm)



need to test the setups for atleast 15 days  on all aspect to provide a review... where as I all most broke my foot  as an APC 650VA have fallen directly upon my foot  so bit slow on process 

anyway, Testing


AMD X2 4200+ and M2A-VM
AMD X2 4200+ and M2NPV-VM
Intel E2140 with XFX 630i (7150)

all comes at more or less same price range  all are running rest same hardware


----------



## juggler (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ Hope that results are interesting


----------



## Sinja (Jan 29, 2008)

hi friends  
is there any mobo wich will give full output to 4 gb of ram and support 2 graphics cards running simultaneously . i did hear some where upto 2 gb ram is supported and 4gb decreases efficiency -_-" 
sry if this question seems n00b but  i was looking for a dream config of high end gamming pc........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

^^
P5n32 E Sli


----------



## vps85 (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ASUS P5N-E SLi is nvidia 650i setup... though it supports PCI-E x16 for single graphics card but while under SLi the cards would work at PCI-E x8 interface  thus slowing them down by half... where as P5N32-E SLi is a proper SLi board, in which they can run at their full x16 speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh fine..new information for me..ty.. so any board which has 650 i chipset for sli supports only x8 when in sli mode? 

how do i see whether a board supports true SLI...wat abt ABit Fatal1ty FP-IN9 SLI ---is it true SLI ? ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

hi Guyz,i am going to build a PC under 30K.
It is needed for office work and good onboard graphix are needed for a bit of gameplay.
here is the config i have made-
XFX 630i Ultra-3.4K
Intel C2D E6600-6.5K
Trancend 2GB 800 Mhz-2.1K
seagate 250 GB SATA II-2.8K
Lite on 20 X DVD RW-1.25 K
Any local cabby with a 400 W PSU-3k(i hope 400 W is enough)
any UPS-2K
logitech wireless  KB mouse combo-1.5K
Creative 2.1 speakers-1k 
Samsung sync master 740N 17"-8K.
Total-32K,2K exceeded but thats acceptable if u need a decent rig in 30-35K range

Is this config ok??
plz correct me if i quoted any wrong prices


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 29, 2008)

I need to upgrade my current PC config of 


> Asus A8N-VM (nforce 4)
> AMD 64FX 3000+ 1.8 Ghz
> 512 MB DDR RAM
> ATi Radeon X1300
> ...




I am doing 3D animation so requirements are moderatly high. S/w used are 3Ds Mx and Maya (in future). Also i am very satisfied with AMD and want to go for AMD again ( i know C2D is betr currently but i want to go with AMD )
After reading this thread the genrealy opinion is towards 


> Asus M2A VM
> AMD X2 4400+/5600+
> Geforce 8600GT 256MB
> 2 x 1 Gb DDR2 SDRAM
> ...



Is this config good enough ? And how much will it cost ? What about power supply for the above ? Are NViDIA and AMD compatible ? (i had some prev problem with the two)

Upgrade time is about one week , Max is hanging often


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 29, 2008)

@sunny

Take E6550(1333MHz FSB) for 7k instead of E6600.

And look up d prev. posts to get a better view of  price quotes.....


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 29, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> I need to upgrade my current PC config of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ur choice is good if u want to stick to AMD ... but plz specify ur budget so that we can recommend the exact config. And AFAIK there r no compatibility issues b/w AMD and Nvidia. And about the power supply for the config mentioned by u, any decent 400/450 w power supply is enough. Or u can look for Zebronics 500w Platinum.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> need to test the setups for atleast 15 days  on all aspect to provide a review... where as I all most broke my foot  as an APC 650VA have fallen directly upon my foot  so bit slow on process
> 
> anyway, Testing
> 
> ...


I think AMD X2 4200+ can be a value deal. Its better than the E2140, and budget PC(upto 30K) manufacturers(assemblers) in bangalore all prescribe that for being VFM(while looking at performance). Its 3.5 to 4k cost.

but you might want to try AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350 

*MSI K9N GM-L
**ASUS M2N-MX
**MSI K9NGM2-FID
**MSI K9MM-V
**MSI K9AGM2-L**ASUS M2A-VM

are worth looking at I guess...
*

and yes, Gigabyte GA-8I945GZME is a good cheap intel mobo.

btw, isn't AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350 the best sub 3k processor ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

vps85 said:
			
		

> how do i see whether a board supports true SLI...wat abt ABit Fatal1ty FP-IN9 SLI ---is it true SLI ? ...



If planning SLi then think for *ASUS P5N32-E SLi* 

@MetalheadGautham

BE processors are really costly in Kolkata, dont know why  but i dont have plan in next update (In cafe) if possible will go for the BE Range 

about Mobo, we do have MSI M9AGM2-FIH / ASUS M2N-MX / MSI K9MM-V (this one is really not upto the mark, and was a pretty bad investment) / M2A-VM on those boards which you mentioned  now all are based on same chipset the AMD690 or nvidia 6150 ... while higher one comes with better cooling and extra ram slot and bios tweking option  so more or less the video or procy performance comes the same 



> btw, isn't AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350 the best sub 3k processor ?



last time (a month) when i checked I was quoted Rs. 4300/- for the Procy 



			
				Sunny said:
			
		

> hi Guyz,i am going to build a PC under 30K.
> It is needed for office work and good onboard graphix are needed for a bit of gameplay.



with higher budget the XFX 630i 7150 isnt just the board which one should have  as for its single channel ram setup... but for your need you may,

Intel E6550	@ Rs.	6700	/- + TAX
XFX 630i 7150	@ Rs.	3450	/- + TAX
19" TFT View Sonic vg1930wm (don’t buy vx1932wm)	@ Rs.	9200	/- + TAX
Kingstone DDR-II 667 MHz 2 GB Single Stick	@ Rs.	1800	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16mb buffer	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
DVD RW liteon / lg / asus	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Any Local Cabinet with 450 watts <- now days they all come with 450 watts	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
Local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX
Logitech wireless combo	@ Rs.	1500	/- + TAX
Creative 2.1 SBS 3xx	@ Rs.	1000	/- + TAX


TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1206	/-
*Total	Rs.	31356	/-*

may be at your place price may come high, and I guess then u may have to drop down to 17" TFT 

@Maverick340

Understood your needs, may i know your budget ??


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont really have a budget as such. I am not a gamer , i only need it to run Maya and 3Ds Max well. Along with it if i can play games , thats bonus. 
No SLI also. Mobo , RAM and Gfx card are almost confimred 


> Asus M2A-VM
> 2 x 1 Trancend 800mhz DDR2 SDRAM
> Geforce 8600GT 256MB


About the proccy , AMD 64 X2 4400+ looks like a good deal , but If i can pack in something better for under 12-13k then its good.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

> I dont really have a budget as such.



@Maverick340

then why not intel ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @MetalheadGautham
> 
> BE processors are really costly in Kolkata, dont know why  but i dont have plan in next update (In cafe) if possible will go for the BE Range
> 
> ...


I think I may have misquoted the price, but you certainly get that procy for ~3.5K in grey market without bargaining. And yes, BE range is worth concidering if you have a frequent use rig, as it consumes lesser power due to the 65 nm architecture, and power in India is costlier than is US, and with all these "green PC" stuff today, and the abusive power bills, it might be helpful for you.

And yes, MSI K9MM-V was Via. And 3k. So how can you expect it to be good ?
And if you already have those boards, I don't think you concider buying new boards? And you might as well review the processor on _those_ boards too ?
BTW, how is M2A-VM ? Compared to the other boards ?

And I just noticed, Intel has lots of cheap mobos these days. Will it affect AMD's market share ?
And tell me some Sub 3k AMD Boards.

PS: Have you got enough experience with your rigs to tell about all your boards/processors and rate their performance/cost ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

thnx choto but E6600 and 17" would do fine


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 29, 2008)

Even MSI K9N GM is for 2.3k and K9MMV is sub 2.5kk board  nd is even cheaper than K9N GM nd even K9A GM2 is for 2.4k.
And M2A VM is a very gud board compared to these as it has gud oc features nd DVI too. But none has fan over the MCP heatsink, nd it fells like they heat up pretty more, nd a fan wud have appreciated.
And even M2A VM's MCP heatsink is too hot. I think they are saving on the heatsink nd fans.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> thnx choto but E6600 and 17" would do fine


I think 6420 is enough if you are on a budget. OC Potential remains the same.
Only native clock speed differs, and its not a big enough issue.
You save about Rs. 1400/- which can help you get a better monitor. I think its worth it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

^^
first thing ,that PC is not for me.And those who are buying it are staisfied with 17" monitor then y not give them a better proccy.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @Maverick340
> 
> then why not intel ??



Wy not AMD ? 
I like AMD, happy with the performance ? If intel can fetch me a noticible better performance , then ok. Ohterwise I shall stick to AMD. And If you want a rough estimate budget is 13k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> PS: Have you got enough experience with your rigs to tell about all your boards/processors and rate their performance/cost ?



No I dont consider that  I still have a tons of thing to learn  what ever little I have learnt i do try to share them with all...



> And yes, MSI K9MM-V was Via. And 3k. So how can you expect it to be good ?



some thing not right as its Rs. 1600/- + TAX retailing at Kolkata 



> BTW, how is M2A-VM ? Compared to the other boards ?



better value for money that M2NPV-VM where as poor for linux with poor driver support 



> And I just noticed, Intel has lots of cheap mobos these days. Will it affect AMD's market share ?
> And tell me some Sub 3k AMD Boards.



By far there is only one all most proper board from Intel which is XFX 630i 7150  that too is cripple by the fact of No Dual Chennel support

and as arvind said, MSI K9AMG2 (AMG690G) and ASUS M2N-MX at Rs. 2450/- is there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> first thing ,that PC is not for me.And those who are buying it are staisfied with 17" monitor then y not give them a better proccy.


better to invest that money in RAM, as it will give better performance gain. Or grapphic card. It also will give better performance gain. With a E6xxx series processor, the fact that all have 4 mb l2 cache instead of 2mb in other C2Ds is fact enough to give a solid performance boost.

Small increases in clock speeds of processors are not enough boosters of performance compared to something like 4GB ram instead of 2GB, or a 512mb 8600GT instead of a 256 mb 8600GT, GTS instead of GT, DDR3(in card) instead of DDR2, etc.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

@Sunny1211993

E6600 is older one with 1066 FSB  get ur seld the E6550 which is the 1333 FSB model


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

^^
k thnx


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

@ cheeta: I have ab old system with iball Keyboard/Mouse(optical scroll) combo. My mouse fell down a few times and occasionally has difficulty moving(on screen). Is it worth opting for iBall's offer to exchange old mouse for an iBall lazer mouse for Rs. 399/- ?

*www.iball.co.in/main_flash.swf
*www.iball.co.in/


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> better value for money that M2NPV-VM where as poor for linux with poor driver support


Really ?? Thats bad .. I am thinking of getting this and i use Ubuntu ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Really ?? Thats bad .. I am thinking of getting this and i use Ubuntu ...


we are in the same boat I guess... But hasn't AMD promised to be more OSS friendly now onwards ?
All they need is a deal with the likes of one of Canonical, Red Hat, Mandriva, etc to start supplying OSS drivers with advertising terms in the contract between the two companies(like for example Canonical recomending in Ubuntu website a system with AMD products in it as an ideal budget Ubuntu Machine and AMD using a logo that says something like "Fully Compatible With Linux" and they might just have started the begining of a new era in computing.

And yes, their cards must better nVidia in OpenGL support and performance(in OpenGL again).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 29, 2008)

> Really ?? Thats bad .. I am thinking of getting this and i use Ubuntu ...



nvidia has better support for Linux rather ATi


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 30, 2008)

But Prakash in this forum said that M2A Vm has gud linux drivers at least for Ubuntu. I dun use linux so dun know.
And he even said u can make it work with other distributions also with some easy commands


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

nvidia as native has better support but as an advance user u can work all those board under those linux  box... but at a glance for linux users I would suggest nvidia products though


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

I got my 8800GT today and the G92 core has surprised me to an extent more than what was experienced by other users.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ if he is planning to use Ubuntu , M2A-VM is the one......


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 30, 2008)

@Harvik780
u got another 8800!!! wow gr8 dude...and have u sold those 2*8600GT?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> But Prakash in this forum said that M2A Vm has gud linux drivers at least for Ubuntu. I dun use linux so dun know.
> And he even said u can make it work with other distributions also with some easy commands


prakash said that ? _Prakash_, _THE_ linux user, said that ? guess he never used it and just stole somebody's line


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> I got my 8800GT today and the G92 core has surprised me to an extent more than what was experienced by other users.



woah  coooooool some screenshots pictures and a review please


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> woah  coooooool some screenshots pictures and a review please


he must be one big graphic card freak.
Besides, does one XFX 8800GT 512mb GDDR3 out perform two XFX 8600GT 512(also reply for 256)mb GDDR3 in a computer ?(the later is in SLi, and the former is a single card).

Is doing what I said (replacing 8800gt with two 8600gt) a good VFMising PC technique ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 30, 2008)

SLI is most of the time crappy nd will get some 40~50% boost over single card most of the time , nd will need better cooling, PSU nd an SLI mobo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> SLI is most of the time crappy nd will get some 40~50% boost over single card most of the time , nd will need better cooling, PSU nd an SLI mobo.


Yup. Was wondering about the fact that normal mobos with 16x PCIe slots are dirt cheap, while SLI boards cost a lot, way out of reach of budget systems.

Anyway, is there a room for a Celeron vs Sempron shootout here ? Use them and get a mobo+graphics(onboard acceptable)+ram(512 ddr2 min)+sound(onboard acceptable) combo thats as low as possible. Linux compatability prefered.
Also, a general Celeron vs Sempron processor only shootout will be good.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 30, 2008)

No need for celerons, The Athlon 64 3200+AM2 is for 1.4k nd i think no celerons wud touch that in vfm nd celerons are worse than even semprons in same price tags.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

> Anyway, is there a room for a Celeron vs Sempron shootout here ?



last Cel D processor i bought was 2.5 Ghz and too hot too noisy in fact Celeron Mobile processors are quite good


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

On the ubuntuforums.org users have no complaints withthe Asus M2A-VM board , so i guess that off. Linux has been unfriendly towards ATi but i will be taking a Geforce 8600GT , so np for me. So guys is the config good then ?
Just finalise the proccy if so so i can go ahead and buy .. 
once again to review , 


> Asus M2A-VM
> 2 x 1 Trancend 800mhz DDR2 SDRAM
> Geforce 8600GT 256MB


Proccy, AMD 64 X2 4400+ ( as of now) but if there is any ohter better one i can fit in my 12-13k budget , please do tell me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> last Cel D processor i bought was 2.5 Ghz and too hot too noisy


Was it that 2.53 GHz ~1.6K model ? I used it in a local internet cafe here, and it was fine for Firefox.


Choto Cheeta said:


> in fact Celeron Mobile processors are quite good


This is Compaq Presario 702 and all other new sub 25K books and UMPC craze that makes you say that


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

@Mavrick

12-13k budget for proc alone??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @Mavrick
> 
> 12-13k budget for proc alone??


Wow! Id true, he can go for a Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 Processor or even an AMD Optron


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Gosh no !! For the entire thing guys !
Asus M2a-vm : 3400
RAM : 2200
Gfx : Rs. 5,800


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

> Was it that 2.53 GHz ~1.6K model ? I used it in a local internet cafe here, and it was fine for Firefox.



yes it is the fan seems to come from a appache helicopter 



> This is Compaq Presario 702 and all other new sub 25K books and UMPC craze that makes you say that



not just 702TU i have used other celeron models from HCL and LG and all those are pretty decent performer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Gosh no !! For the entire thing guys !


Entire what? Mobo + Proccy + RAM + GPU ?



Choto Cheeta said:


> yes it is the fan seems to come from a appache helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> not just 702TU i have used other celeron models from HCL and LG and all those are pretty decent performer


I have seen similar fans. Ask me. I run a P4 2.66 GHz.
But the one in that cafe wasn't so loud. 
And what about Sempron Mobile & Athlon Mobile(mono core) ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

@Mavrick

u can go for X2 4400+ or 4800+


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Entire what? Mobo + Proccy + RAM + GPU ?


Hey , please do read my above posts .. 
Yea entire refrred to the Proccy, mobo, ram and gfx card
All of them minus the proccy comes to 11000 rs. So I can extend the budget to 15K and push in an AMD X2 4400+. But i am confused , 4400+ or 4800+ 
Which one ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

^^X2 4400+ :3.7k
     X2 4800+ :4.3k


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Is the 4800+ noticeably betr ? Otherwise 4400+ looks good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Hey , please do read my above posts ..
> Yea entire refrred to the Proccy, mobo, ram and gfx card
> All of them minus the proccy comes to 11000 rs. So I can extend the budget to 15K and push in an AMD X2 4400+. But i am confused , 4400+ or 4800+
> Which one ?


AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350
*AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
**AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
**AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
**AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
**AMD Athlon64 X2 4000+
**AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+*

all above are worth concidering, but I recomend the last, combined with better graphics, as its the cheapest(the price drop compared to the rest is atleast 1000 rupees.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

@Maverick

ya 4800+ is better..........if u r so tight on budget stick with 4400+, it will do the job


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Is the 4800+ noticeably betr ? Otherwise 4400+ looks good.


not that much. just a few decimals of GHz in clockspeed. thats all.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

personal though after using those 3  I mean 4200 and 4400 and 4800...

iether buy 4200 or 4800  all these AMD X2 do follow their AMD golden rule of OC... so a 4200 is best value for money  where same with 4800 too...

So get 4200 or 4800


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

@Metalhead

wat r u leading him to??......I don't get u??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif



> all above are worth concidering, but I recomend the last, combined with better graphics, as its the cheapest(the price drop compared to the rest is atleast 1000 rupees.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350
> *AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
> **AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
> **AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
> ...


I do need a fast(relatively) proccy since my work is not gaming but 3D animation. Will 4400+ do the job in this case ?
Gfx card , I think we are settled on the Geforce 8600GT 256MB .. are we ? I cant afford a better one and this one is quite a steal


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

^^I personally perfer 4400+


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya we agree there. Choto, 4800+ is 4000 rs. few hundred rs more than 4400+
Since you say its better, I think ill go for the 4800+ instead of 4400+


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

yup, I agree with Choto Cheeta. 4200+ is a really really good buy, because its quite cheap compared to the others, still has only a small performance drop. And yes, you might want to concider the Radeon Direct X 10.1 Cards too.

If you use Maya in Linux, forget ATi and go with nVidia 

If you have a connection in the US, try getting the 5000+ Black Edition for insane performance for money.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

@Maverick

ya, if I were in ur shoes I wud hav done the same.......make up ma budget and will get 4800+


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Heh , no US connetions .. 
Final List, 


> AMD 4800+ or 4200+ (depends if i can shell out extra money)
> Asus M2A-VM (sure about this ? )
> Gefroce 8600Gt 256 mb ( i am pretty sure)
> 2 x 1Gb Trancend DDR2 800mhz SDRAM ( any other ? )


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ try M2N-VM DVI if u r going for nVidia GPU


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats the one with the nVIDIA 6100 chipset. 
Heard that the AMD 690G chipset is better ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Heh , no US connetions ..
> Final List,


Too Bad.
Anyway, @ Choto:

I realised that the Black Edition Processors are Brisbane Cores with unlocked multipliyers.
Is it possible to do a similar thing with that AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350 I was talking about earlier ? Its brisbane, and all I need to do is to unlock the multiplier 

If its possible, I suggest maverick to try that. Its low power(65W instead of 90W). So it has a high OC potential(without cooling). Meaning that you get a better performance than a 4800+. At lower price.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Too Bad.
> Anyway, @ Choto:
> 
> I realised that the Black Edition Processors are Brisbane Cores with unlocked multipliyers.
> ...


Interesting ..
What say Choto ?
And what about the two chipsets, which is better - AMD 690G or nVIDIA 6100 ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

@Maverick

nope, its 7050PV IGP with nForce 630a chipset......

Almost all budget AMD mobos hav the same performance......

If u think dat way,is nForce570 ultra chipset of M2N-E bad??!!!!!


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a Asus M2N-VM DH on Asus' website. Is that the one you are talking about ? 


> AMD Socket AM2
> NVIDIA GeForce 6100 / nForce 430
> Dual DDR2 800/667/533
> 1 x PCI Express x16 + 1 x PCI Express x1 + 2 x PCI
> ...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

No no....am not talking abt M2n-vm dh   I said M2N-VM DVI

+with nVidia 7050 u r not going to hav any Linux driver issues.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah my bad , saw the wrong one .. all these model no are getting to me 
So , yea the M2N-VM DVI is good. If both M2A-VM and M2N-VM DVI have same performance then I ll go for the M2N-Vm DVi since i WILL use Linux sometime. I just hope availability is not a prob ..


Edit : Ah .. i think we can all snooze now .. its late. Will check this thread tomo all day


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

> If its possible, I suggest maverick to try that. Its low power(65W instead of 90W). So it has a high OC potential(without cooling). Meaning that you get a better performance than a 4800+. At lower price.



all new 65nm X2 comes with 65w TDP  the BE Range is at 45w TDP  *www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_13041^13076,00.html so even if u try to get 90w, u may end up without a X2 

BE range is not that populer in India  so would be hard to find...



> Interesting ..
> What say Choto ?
> And what about the two chipsets, which is better - AMD 690G or nVIDIA 6100 ?



as you are getting a grfx card, get your self the M2A-VM  as of performence they (M2NPV VM and M2A-VM) are neck and neck... but M2A-Vm is cheaper than the nivida one so get that one 


just abother tip... for value rams there really are not performance differnce on 667 vs 800 MHz RAM  and the 2 GB modules are quite cheap (kingsnote 2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz) available at Rs. 1800/- + TAX 

as your motherboard supports upto 8 GB get your self a single 2 GB module so that after 6 month when the RAM prices for 2 GB will be even lower, u may add another 2 GB stick to run dual channel 



			
				Gautam said:
			
		

> I realised that the Black Edition Processors are Brisbane Cores with unlocked multipliyers.
> Is it possible to do a similar thing with that AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2350 I was talking about earlier ? Its brisbane, and all I need to do is to unlock the multiplier



nah... AMD only allow that in their black edition


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> nah... AMD only allow that in their black edition


Those ******* ******** ****heads... Do you realise that by this allowing of OCing only in kale versions, they are shutting out a huge potential market thats waiting here for those processors, especially in budget concious countries like india ?

Whereas Intel is waaaay toooo cleverer than AMD.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Do you realise that by this allowing of OCing only in kale versions



I am sorry may be i made a mistake to make you understand  all AMD X2 can be over clocked but there is a theoritical limit for them  where as the Black Edition comes with no limit... means if you have the proper tools to keep the heat under control u can go on and on and on


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> I am sorry may be i made a mistake to make you understand  all AMD X2 can be over clocked but there is a theoritical limit for them  where as the Black Edition comes with no limit... means if you have the proper tools to keep the heat under control u can go on and on and on


I know it, thankyou. But 5000+ Black can do 3.3 GHz easily(and still have no cooling or stability problems), but 500+ normal can only go till 3.10. See the difference ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @Harvik780
> u got another 8800!!! wow gr8 dude...and have u sold those 2*8600GT?


I haven't yet sold my 8600GT SLI.If i get my new phone's sim available and activated today i'll post a full comparison review with benefits and cons.




Choto Cheeta said:


> woah  coooooool some screenshots pictures and a review please


I also bought a camera phone but i'll be getting the sim today at 11:00am.



MetalheadGautham said:


> he must be one big graphic card freak.
> Besides, does one XFX 8800GT 512mb GDDR3 out perform two XFX 8600GT 512(also reply for 256)mb GDDR3 in a computer ?(the later is in SLi, and the former is a single card).
> 
> Is doing what I said (replacing 8800gt with two 8600gt) a good VFMising PC technique ?



A single 8800GT will surprise you at some points while benching.It will totally destroy the previously affordable G80 core and even then it'll be cheaper,more affordable.A single 8800GT card will crunch the back out of any 8600GT SLI and my comparison review will prove it.
Since i have myself used SLI my opinion is that you should better buy a single highest end card rather than setting up SLI.I will post the reasons in my review.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn good man.. Btw y didnt u wait 4 the g96/g100 gpus to release. Congrats tho.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm , alright. 
Summing up : 


> Asus M2A-VM
> AMD 4800+
> GEforce 8600GT 256M
> 1 x 2 GB Trancend or Kigston 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM



If this is finalised , I can wait for a few more inputs from members and go buy it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

@Harvik780

let me know if u are selling any of ur 8600


----------



## BULLZI (Jan 30, 2008)

@choto

I have been delaying my purchase for a while as some of the new products are being launched. I dont want to upgrade my system for at least next 3 yrs. Hence,I need a decent upgrade.

Purpose of the machine : Pure gaming / Occassional net surfing & movies.
Budget : 60 K.
Components wanted :  CPU + Mobo + Gfx Card + A good UPS(If possible)

I got good cabby, CPU cooler and Corsair 620 watt psu. They will suffice for me.
I hv a 19 inch LCD from Viewsonic.

Please suggest the best.

Thanks.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 30, 2008)

better wait for a bit more till the wolfsdale's come to the market


----------



## BULLZI (Jan 30, 2008)

I also need some suggestions. I found a deal of C2D 8400 for 9K.
Is it worth buying?
I need dual grfx card set up. Which is better - SLI or Crossfire?
There is a chance of getting dual 3870s for abt 20-22K.
Please reply soon.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 30, 2008)

yep , its a great deal . e8400 is better than e6850 ...

AFAIK x-fire performs little better than SLI .but its a hard task to find ati cards.and if u find them they will be overpriced.so x fire wouldnt be my choice . its better to get a 3870x2 . 

BTW , why do u want multi gpu solutions . its not vfm . 

i think you should get a single 8800GT 512mb . dont spend the whole 60k , keep a part of it and buy a newer and better card after 6-8 months.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

@BULLZI

what about your present grfx card  sell that to me at 3k  will u ??



> I also need some suggestions. I found a deal of C2D 8400 for 9K.
> Is it worth buying?



wait wait another 2 month i would say... 9k sound good deal right now, but if the Q9450 comes at 12k then again that 9k deal for E8400 wont sound that sweet 



> I need dual grfx card set up. Which is better - SLI or Crossfire?



once again wait... Dual SLi or Three way SLi or crossfire, we still need another 2 or 3 month to have a good picture... ATi RD3870 is hell of a card 2 times the powerful than any present 8800  how ever they lack the support for game developers to make the games use the power of the ATi engine 

so please wait another 2 month may be


----------



## BULLZI (Jan 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @BULLZI
> 
> what about your present grfx card  sell that to me at 3k  will u ??
> 
> ...


 
I cant sell my present card to u at 3K. After all I need gfx card as I dont hv onboard solution.
Besides, getting 7 K for that .
Anyway, another 2 months is a long time. Cant that be made a bit faster?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

> I cant sell my present card to u at 3K.



just a joke  to make u understand u aready have a gr8 system running 



> After all I need gfx card as I dont hv onboard solution.
> Besides, getting 7 K for that .
> Anyway, another 2 months is a long time. Cant that be made a bit faster?



if u want u may buy today  as u already have the money and vendors are there to sell  but as u asked for a suggestion thats why said wait for 60days


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Choto , if you can final my stuff I can prolly go buy it today.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

u did finalized your self I guess ?? and as its fine to my eyes so i didnt comment 



> Asus M2A-VM
> AMD 4800+
> GEforce 8600GT 256M
> 1 x 2 GB Trancend or Kigston 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM



just few thoughts, if u dont have a certain product in market, or if u dont like the price, then just dont buy today  wait, just few days wait will give u the deal 

as said by many try for this model, *PV-T84J-UDF3* of XFX 8600


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea sure .. but i called and confirmed, the products are available 
Oh i did forget I want a photo printer too. Please do suggest me a good model. Budget ~5k.


----------



## BULLZI (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks choto for ur valuable suggestions.
Will wait for another 2 months definitely .
Forget about the CPU but do suggest me a good ups. My present one cant give even 5 mins backup .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 30, 2008)

@Maverick340
get M2N VM DVI for 200 bucks more, as its got nvidia chipset[630a] as the card u are getting is 8600GT. I wud prefer M2A VM if only u go for an ATI card.
And ntune utility is cool nd there is no similar for ATI.


----------



## juggler (Jan 30, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> I also need some suggestions. I found a deal of C2D 8400 for 9K.
> Is it worth buying?
> I need dual grfx card set up. Which is better - SLI or Crossfire?
> There is a chance of getting dual 3870s for abt 20-22K.
> Please reply soon.



Where did u find this processor from ??


----------



## BULLZI (Jan 30, 2008)

juggler said:


> Where did u find this processor from ??


 
erodov forums.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @Maverick340
> get M2N VM DVI for 200 bucks more, as its got nvidia chipset[630a] as the card u are getting is 8600GT. I wud prefer M2A VM if only u go for an ATI card.
> And ntune utility is cool nd there is no similar for ATI.


Ok. Will Do,
@Choto , which photo printer should I buy ? (under 5k )


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

@Maverick

so finally decided for M2N-VM DVI......!!!???........ic u can believe only when senior members says it *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif



dOm1naTOr said:


> @Maverick340
> get M2N VM DVI for 200 bucks more, as its got nvidia chipset[630a] as the card u are getting is 8600GT. I wud prefer M2A VM if only u go for an ATI card.
> And ntune utility is cool nd there is no similar for ATI.



!!??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 30, 2008)

The only reason i am going for M2N-VM DVI is because Linux is more NviDiA Friendly ..


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi frnds,
I've decided upon this configuration, please review it and give ur precious feedback:-
Core2Duo@2.66-E6550/E6750 (which one?)
Asus P5KVM
Transcend 1GB 800 MHz x 2
Seagate SATA2 250GB
Sony DVD Writer and LiteOn DVD ROM
ViewSonic 19" widescreen(VA 1912W)
SMPS-CooleerMaster 500watt/380 watt(which one?)
Keyboard:TVS gold
Mouse:Optical or Laser? and which Company?
Creative inspire 5.1
UPS: APC@650 VA
Cabinet within 1200/-
Graphix card within 15k to 16k

My budjet is 60k, can go to 65k.
Rivise the config and try to make it within 60k.

And if possoble please suggest me some good shop in Thane(Mumbai)
Thanx.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

Choto....I have posted the 8800GT comparison in the gamerz section.I can't give the link because since the DNS servers are down and i am using a proxy and unable to resolve the address.Couldn't send you a pm.
Even opendns is not working.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

> @Choto , which photo printer should I buy ? (under 5k )



professional need or domestic need ??



> Forget about the CPU but do suggest me a good ups. My present one cant give even 5 mins backup



APC 800 VA is there  what is your present one ?? APC 650 VA gives me 10 to 12 mins at full load with OC  so the 800 VA should offer more 

but me too is looking for a pro solution for our cafes... problem is better the UPS is, the more problem it has on working at low voltage for example the Generator power or from a Home Inverter !!!!

I see microtek / proview is not that good in terms of performace with APC but they have a good feature I see as compatibility with lower and unstable voltage ...

APC never switch from Battery to those frequency  where as Proview / Microteck or these local brands does !!!

*Does it harm the system ??*

Nah... all those are running at Cafe... no issue at all 

@Harvik780

searching 

@rhitwick

Check out the 1st page for 65k media center PC config


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2008)

Guyz,im going to buy 2 PC's next month.
here are the configs.The reason y i am telling is to know the prices.
First PC-
XFX 630i Ultra
Intel C2D E6550
Trancend 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz
seagate 250 GB SATA II
Lite on 20x DVD RW
Any local cabby with 450 W PSU
logitech wireless KB mouse combo
creative 2.1 speakers
Viewsonic 17" TFT
some APC UPS under 2 k
Total should be under 30 K 

Second one-The Beast
AMD Phenom 9700 or better
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP or M3A32-MVP Deluxe
ATi 3870 X2(as soon as it comes to India)
Trancend or corsair 2*2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz
seagate 500 GB SATA II
Corsair TX720
Any good Coolermaster cabby
creative 5.1 speakers
any TFT monitor with extreme HD support(but no CRT)
logitech MX518 mouse
Logitech G15 KB
any APC UPS with 10-20 mins backup
lite on 20x DVD RW

I know the prices of some of these but not of all of em.
So,please someone quote the exact prices of these pheripherals and also sugg me any better ones.Please 
Thank You


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

For the *first PC*:

XFX 630i Ultra :3.7k
 Intel C2D E6550 :7k
 Trancend 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz :2k
 seagate 250 GB SATA II :2.7k
 Lite on 20x DVD RW :1.3k
Logitech wireless KB mouse combo :1.2K

* Any local cabby with 450 W PSU* *<-* _u won't  get any local  cab with 450W.
So go for Zebronics Antibiotic with 450W PSU :_2.2k

* creative 2.1 speakers* > SPS 2.1 :1.1k
                                 >Inspire 2.1 :1.9k
*Viewsonic 17" TFT <- *Its better taking Viewsonic 19" TFT VA1930WM(widescreen) for  9.8k  instead of taking 17" TFT at 8.3k


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2008)

^^
thnx a lot but prices for the second pc  are more important


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 30, 2008)

Second PC is a difficult task......its a beast *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


 *AMD Phenom 9700 or better* : u won't get 9700 in India easily ....ma dealer can give upto only Phenom 9500@2.2GHz for 11k.
 *ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi-AP or M3A32-MVP Deluxe* : these products(AM2+ and 770 chipset) will only come to Indian markets only after a few week. The only mobos with AM2+ currently available are M2N-VM DVI/HDMI(630a chipset).
 *ATi 3870 X2(as soon as it comes to India)* :v cannot predict d prices of ATi cards when they come to India.
* Trancend or corsair 2*2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz :* Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX:8.1K
* seagate 500 GB SATA II : *5.6K
 *Corsair TX720 :* this too not available in India market at present
* Any good Coolermaster cabby :* _go to www.zebronics.com and select ur on "Any good Coolermaster cabby" ._
*creative 5.1 speakers :* Inspire _*T6060*_ 5.1 :4k
 _*any TFT monitor with extreme HD support *_*:* It depend upon ur extent of budget ......there r TFTs from 12k and upwards.....look out models from Viewsonic,AOC,Samsung and LG.
* Logitech MX518 mouse :* 2.3k
* Logitech G15 KB :* 3.6k


----------



## juggler (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe slightly off topic
xbit labs has done a round up  of current dual dore processors and have arrived at following conclusion
"So, the results of our today’s dual-core processor shoot-out indicate clearly that Intel processors win the “Best Buy” title in every single price segment. And it will remain this way until AMD reduces the prices on its Athlon 64 X2, which keep rapidly losing their appeal. The situation may also change if they launch revised triple-core and dual-core processors on Phenom-like architecture, which have a chance of become more competitive against Core 2 Duo. However, it will hardly happen any time soon."

Source: *www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/dualcore-shootout.html

Now intel may become the prefferd choce for budget PC


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 31, 2008)

@juggler

The Dual Core E2140 is there since 8 months now  it is not an issue with processor with Intel  how ever compare to M2N-MX SE @ Rs. 2450/- there is none such Intel compatible board 

there is just one 1 suggestable board which is XFX 630i 7150 @ Rs. 3450/- + TAX, then again its crippled but its single channel RAM layout


----------



## juggler (Jan 31, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @juggler
> 
> The Dual Core E2140 is there since 8 months now  it is not an issue with processor with Intel  how ever compare to M2N-MX SE @ Rs. 2450/- there is none such Intel compatible board
> 
> there is just one 1 suggestable board which is XFX 630i 7150 @ Rs. 3450/- + TAX, then again its crippled but its single channel RAM layout



ya somehow there r better boards available for AMD 

the only good thing about the review from xbits lab that they have shown very nice graphs in form of price vs performance which makes the task of choosing a processor easier


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't think its advisable to go for Phenom too soon. AMD is soon going to release AM3, their new socket architecture. Unlike Intel, AMD keeps their socket architecture for a loooong time, and makes sure that even new processors can fit into the Older motherboards(and their socket now is AM2).

Wait till Barcelona hits the shelves. Its a triple/quad core CPU for the AM3 socket.

and see this link:
*priceguru.in/archives/monthly-guides/1158

For a good multimedia PC, you might want to try the rather cheap(but effective) *Microsoft Digital Media Pro Wired USB/PS2* @ 1.2k.​*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/microsoft-digital-media-pro.jpg​​​​​


----------



## vps85 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Is this Good config?*

Mobo   ---- Asus P5E-VM HDMI
Processor    ---- Intel E4500
RAM  ---- 2 GB Kingston DDR2 @667mhz
HDD  ---- Seagate 250GB @ 7200rpm @16mb Buffer

Cab ---- Suggest me a cabinet with SMPS under 2K


Let me know if this config is good and let me know the price for this. Reg mobo suggest me a Mobo which has G35 chipset. I dont need SLI


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 31, 2008)

@Metalhead

AM3 will be only released at the end of 2008.........it will only happen after the downfall of AMD's AM2+ socket.

    And dude, who told u AMD keeps their socket for so long ?? Its Intel now keeping their 775LGA socket for a long time than AMD, they will change this socket only when the 32nm procs comes to market.

   Think ur self...hw many of our friends were left behind by AMD when they shifted to AM2 from 939 ??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/110.gif.....when I first tried to get X2 3800+ *939* it ws *24K*, and after 9 months they brought out *AM2* X2 3800+ for just around 4.5k!!!!........how can I forgive them???  And dOm1naTOr  brought  X2 4200+ *939* for 12k just 2 months before *AM2* ws released ..........._AMD picked our pocket first and now selling AM2 at cheap rates, datz not a big deal._......


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

which 350/500 GB HDD to buy?

-Hitachi 
or
-Western Digital

???

currently, i've 80GB Hitachi deskstar , came with HP Pavilion Desktop in Nov. 2005, really happy with its performance, till date no bad-sectors, data error, noise, slow down...even after going thru 1000's of power cut [when i didnt have UPS].

what would be the cost?

around $100 is fine
-------------------------

right now i have Corsair 1GB RAM (512x2), 
[ TWIN2X1024A-*6400* ]

www.corsair.com/products/xms2.aspx

i want to upgrade the RAM, 2 RAM slots are free, so when i get 2GB RAM (1x2), will i get the advantage of dual channel? as i've one dual channel running with 512x2 RAMs & other with 1GBx2.

www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TWIN2X2048-6400.pdf


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 31, 2008)

Seagate 320GB(16MB buffer) : 3.6k
WD 320GB : 3.4k
Hitachi 320GB : 3.4

  I perfer WD or Hitachi, they perform well and hav less cost. Seagate HDDs are having some problems  nowadays, but don't know abt 320GB 16MB buffer PR HDD. Havn't sold out any PR models from Seagate lately....
_______________

  I v hav tested with RAMs as u hav mentioned above.....but am not remembering d result well......I think it works in d following way;

2*512MB will act as a first pair of dual channel modules and 2*1GB modules will act as d 2nd pair of dual channel modules; and as a whole, it will act as two modules of 1GB(2*512) and 2GB(2*1GB) running in single channel. It will not be running as 2 pairs of dual channel.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

^j1n M@tt, thanks.

btw, which series of m/b are best?

Intel's x48 / Nvidia... ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 31, 2008)

^^
x48 ones have not yet come 2 india.
So,better go for a 750 or 780i mobo if it has come 2 india.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 31, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i want to upgrade the RAM, 2 RAM slots are free, so when i get 2GB RAM (1x2), will i get the advantage of dual channel? as i've one dual channel running with 512x2 RAMs & other with 1GBx2.


It will surelly work. But both the 512s shud have same frequency nd models. And both the 1Gs also. But it wont affect of the 512 nd 1G has different frequency. The resultant will be the lowest of both pairs.
Nd use cpuz to check if they are workin in dual channel mode.

And bout the socket thingy, what gud is it with sticking to same socket nd proccys with same socket cant be used in it?
I mean even 915 boards have LGA 775 but it cant handle C2Ds, c2Qs or even dual cores like E 2140? People will easily get mistaken nd will easily land up in trouble who dun have proper knowledge[or dun care bout knowing].


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

ya, the 512's are matched pair & the new 2GB (which i'm getting), is also  matched pair with same freq./timing... model.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 31, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> And bout the socket thingy, what gud is it with sticking to same socket nd proccys with same socket cant be used in it?
> I mean even 915 boards have LGA 775 but it cant handle C2Ds, c2Qs or even dual cores like E 2140? People will easily get mistaken nd will easily land up in trouble who dun have proper knowledge[or dun care bout knowing].



@domi

ya its ture ma buddy dat 915 cannot even handle E2140, but ma old P4 630 can go with the latest x48 chipset mobos.........and I can upgrade ma proc later when ever I want.  wat abt it?????


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 1, 2008)

Quickie

AS-5 or MX-2....Tell me what to buy ...soon


@ Chota....Clear ur inbox boss


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 1, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> professional need or domestic need ??


Domestic need .


----------



## juggler (Feb 1, 2008)

*Intel hit by CPU shortages  leading price surge of 20% in prices of E8400*

AHhhhhh!!!!!!!

*www.legionhardware.com/news.php?id=5678


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Guyz,im going to buy 2 PC's next month.
> here are the configs.The reason y i am telling is to know the prices.
> First PC-
> XFX 630i Ultra
> ...


Looking at your siggy, I have this question: you already have a beast, so why another ?

And please tell the perpose of the two systems. I recomend an Uber Beast(add more power to your beast config) and a basic flyboy. I suggest you go for an AMD x2 processor for the flyboy, preferably the brisbane core. Go for a basic Direct X 10.1 graphic card from ATi or nVidia.

The Uber Beast can wait till Next year unless you are in urgent need of a system, because processors are undergoing  a major revision from all companies this year.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Looking at your siggy, I have this question: you already have a beast, so why another ?
> 
> And please tell the perpose of the two systems. I recomend an Uber Beast(add more power to your beast config) and a basic flyboy. I suggest you go for an AMD x2 processor for the flyboy, preferably the brisbane core. Go for a basic Direct X 10.1 graphic card from ATi or nVidia.
> 
> The Uber Beast can wait till Next year unless you are in urgent need of a system, because processors are undergoing  a major revision from all companies this year.



Actually the beast in his siggy belongs to him, and the other BEAST he is asking for is for his younger bro. And the purpose of the two beasts is GAMING and GAMING and GAMING. hope u got answer of ur ques .....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Actually the beast in his siggy belongs to him, and the other BEAST he is asking for is for his younger bro. And the purpose of the two beasts is GAMING and GAMING and GAMING. hope u got answer of ur ques .....


wow! beast on beast gaming! now THATS what I call awssome!
then why don't you wait for a while for the 45 nm processors ? Why do you want to pick up Core2 in its last few months, or AM2 in its last few months ?
My friend has a rig, that was once the best available(at the time he bought it).
It was a rig with the Pentium D 840 Extreme Edition.
It was supposed to crunch all games down at that time. But he got it when core2 was just about to be launched. Now he deeply regrets his purchase, as Core2 has lived for a long time successfully after that.

And what about the flyboy ? The other system planned to buy ? Is it for himself or somebody else ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
what flyboy??that 30k rig??
thats for a cousin


----------



## janitha (Feb 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wow! beast on beast gaming! now THATS what I call awssome!
> *then why don't you wait for a while for the 45 nm processors* ? Why do you want to pick up Core2 in its last few months, or AM2 in its last few months ?
> My friend has a rig, that was once the best available(at the time he bought it).
> It was a rig with the Pentium D 840 Extreme Edition.
> ...



45 nm is already available even here in India. E8400 sells for about 9.5K or even less.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
ok guyz,quick tell me which proccy to get??
phenom 9700 or +,Q6600,E8400 or any penryn quad core.
please sugg any penryn Qcore under 15k.plzzzzzzz


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2008)

There is no Penryn Quad under 15k currently.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
then???
whats the basic penryn quad??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 1, 2008)

@Sunny1211993

still i guess there another good 3 or 4 month time when in India we may see the SpiderPlatform as in MainStream...

the AMD Phenom Quad Core with present 690G is certainly would be waste of the money  but yes, once u couple this up with SpiderPlatfom (AMD 790 chipset + AMD Phenom + RD3870 Crossfire) then its gives a real good fight to Intel Core 2 Quad + Any Chiptset + Nvidia SLi) then again when the testing was done we had only the 65nm Core 2 Extreme or Quad, but now when 45nm is here i really doubt that whether SpiderPlatform would be able to deliver or not


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
so,should i get E8400 or  E8500???
I need the best gaming solution in 70-80 K.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 1, 2008)

does the Intel's X48 support both DDr2 & DDR3 on same m/b?

MSI X48 Platinum does.

- Supports dual channel, DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600, DDR2 667/800.

*global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1393&maincat_no=1


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 1, 2008)

@s18000rpm

The idea was not to support DDR-II as to push DDR-III in... however if MSI comes up with such option, I dont think ASUS / Gigabyte would stay behind, then again at-present there are no other company is coming up with x48 

All Intel Motherboard

All ASUS Motherboard supporting LGA 775

so, at present there is no x48 from Intel or ASUS i guess


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

OK guys, for an update of my brains, please tell me the cheapest motherboard for intel and AMD processors that support DDR2(if they don't, state it explictly). Also tell me the most value for money(cost vs performance) motherboards for Intel and AMD processors.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 1, 2008)

For Intel Lowest but what makes sense is *XFX 630i 7150 + E2140* and for *AMD X2 4000 + ASUS M2N-MX SE / MSI K9AGM2*

both supports DDR-II how ever Intel mobo 630i doesnt have Dual Channel support


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

*XFX 630i 7150 + E2140 would be better IMO*
absence of dual channel wont hurt if u plan to buy a 2GB stick


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> For Intel Lowest but what makes sense is *XFX 630i 7150 + E2140* and for *AMD X2 4000 + ASUS M2N-MX SE / MSI K9AGM2*
> 
> both supports DDR-II how ever Intel mobo 630i doesnt have Dual Channel support


I meant without processors. The cheapest mobos. With cost if you can dig it up.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 1, 2008)

XFX 630i 7150 is Rs. 3450/- + 4 % VAT
ASUS M2N-MS SE / MSI K9AGM2 is Rs. 2450/- + 4 % VAT


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

@gautham yaar XFX 630i ultra is the best combo of performance and onboard gfx and that too at a reasonable price of 3.4K.You should not get any mobo  inferior to this


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

and how good is nVidia 6100 Onboard Graphics ? Please give an nVidia card to compare to.

what about these ?(coppied em off a site)

*ABit* *LG-95C*              Intel 945GC Chipset 1066  			FSB             2350             
*ABit* *I-45CV*              Intel 945GC Chipset 1333  			FSB             2400             

*Palit* *N73V*               MCP73V Chipset 1333  			FSB             2650
*ASUS*​ *P5S - MX SE*             SIS 671FX & SIS 968 1066 FSB             2250              			* 			Link* *Asus*​ *P5GC-MX*​ Intel® 945GC /  				ICH7 Chip 800 FSB​ 2500​ * 			 			Link* *Asus*​ *P5B-MX/Wi-Fi-AP*​ Intel®  				946GZ+ICH7 Chip 1066 FSB​ 3150​*BioStar* *945G Chipset*              Intel CPU (Socket 775)             2500             
*Biostar* *GF7050V-M7*              NVIDIA GeForce 7050 1333 FSB             3350             * 			 			Link*
*Gigabyte*​ *GA 945 GZM  - S2*​ Intel® 945GZ Express Chip 1066  				FSB​             2975
How do the above Intel Mobos fare ?


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 2, 2008)

I finally bought 


> Asus M2N-VM DVI (i chose it over the HDMI / M2A becaus of NViDIA chipset and NViDIA is Linux friendly) : _Rs 3200_
> AMD Athlon X2 4800+ : _Rs 3900_
> MSI 8600Gt 512 Mb :  _Rs  5100 _
> 2 *1GB Kingston DDR2 DIMM : _1000x2 = Rs.2000_
> all pices as of Jan 31st 08, Nehru Place ,New Delhi


Very satisfied till now.. Will put up benchmark results soon
Just a quickie, M2N-VM DVI has only one IDE slot.. they all expect us to own STAT HDD by now 

Also , need to buy a Photo printer for domestic use. Budget under 5-5.5 k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 2, 2008)

> Also , need to buy a Photo printer for domestic use. Budget under 5-5.5 k



1st of all ask the local vendor  how much he takes for re-filling  these Inkjet and Deskjet printers are cheap but their original cartiges are really expensive as expensive as the printer it self 

so things u need to find out from local dealer, which printer is best to use with amkate and such non branded cheap cartiges and which is easy to re-fill


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 3, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Just a quickie, M2N-VM DVI has only one IDE slot.. they all expect us to own STAT HDD by now



hey man , all new mobos hav only 1 IDE slot now........SATA is becoming d standard for secondary storage.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 3, 2008)

And there are lots of sata DVDRW also So i think one IDE is enuf. And all mobos now has atleast 4 sata connectors. And enthusiastic mobos have 6 or 8 sata ports.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 3, 2008)

which wud be the best combo among these:

Pentium Dual Core T2330 - 1.6GHz 1MB L2 533MHz fsb + X3100
Core Duo T2300E - 1.6GHz 667MHz fsb + GMA950
Turion X2 TL-58 - 1.9GHz 1600MHz HT 512kb + 512kb L2 + nVidia 7150M

none of these wud be used for gaming.only for watching movies,reading e-books,surfing , and bits of programming.
also how much of a performance gain shall i get with the following combo:
C2D T5450 + X3100.

i think the T2330 + X3100 sud suffice my needs.wudnt it?


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 3, 2008)

if we use asus m2n mx board with amd x2 4000+ ang xfx 8600gt and 2gb of ram @667 mhz will any thing be at the bottleneck or its ok need sugestions


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2008)

@mastermind nope. I dont think so..
@hellgate i wd hav gotten a tl58+7150m


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> if we use asus m2n mx board with amd x2 4000+ ang xfx 8600gt and 2gb of ram @667 mhz will any thing be at the bottleneck or its ok need sugestions


try making ram 800mhz if you can afford.
the system is perfectly balenced, but I would say go get a dx 10.1 AMD card if you game on windoz


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2008)

Any news on Phenom 9700,AMD 790 FX based mobo that i told abt earlier and 3870 X2 in India???


----------



## hellgate (Feb 3, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @hellgate i wd hav gotten a tl58+7150m


 
Bought the Comapq C739TU 2day.
got it 4 33k all incl 1GB ram (512 + 512).
got benches for both T2300 + GMA950 and T2330 + X3100 and the T2330 was a lot better than the T2300 even though it has a lower fsb.also the T2300 didnt hav x86-x64 instructions but the T2330 had.
as of now i'll be installing Vista Ultimate x64.
hope the lappy performs upto m expetations.


----------



## janitha (Feb 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Any news on Phenom 9700,AMD 790 FX based mobo that i told abt earlier and 3870 X2 in India???



X2 3870 is with theitwares for Rs.25900/-
*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## mastermunj (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys,

any news about penryn quad core processors???


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^Quad core processors have been released long ago even in India and you can get one for less than 12k.
And penryn is also released AFAIK.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> Guys,
> 
> any news about penryn quad core processors???


Penryn Core2 Quad Extreme is available for 50K.
Penryn Xeon Harpertown Quad Core has also just come out. Forgot price.
Penryn Dual Core E8400 Available for 8.5k.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 4, 2008)

hey guys, plz mention d source. I couldn't find them with d RP dealer at ma place, or at  IT Wares


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2008)

@hellgate ye t2330+x3100 is obviously better than t2300 +gma950 as it is a santa rosa platformer.. But tl58+7150m wd hav been better IMO. If u wd hav gotten a t5450 then it wd hav been different.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^  didnt hav the money to go 4 T5450.it wud hav cost me bout 4-5k xtra.
also didnt buy the AMD cuz i just didnt feel like going in for a AMD based lappy.


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 4, 2008)

and which sound card is the best buy under 2K for gaming 5.1


----------



## rollcage (Feb 4, 2008)

Tell me a motherboard + Processor I shall go for, 
not hight end, but AMD X2 4000+ or Intel Equivalent will do. . 
the motive is to save money & put 8600GT DDR3 latteron on this machine.
Are those onboard MB good enough or not, which one is more compatible for that card.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Tell me a motherboard + Processor I shall go for,
> not hight end, but AMD X2 4000+ or Intel Equivalent will do. .
> the motive is to save money & put  6800GT DDR3 latteron on this machine.
> Are those onboard MB good enough or not, which one is more compatible for that card.


Why 6800GT DDR3 ?


----------



## juggler (Feb 4, 2008)

maybe he typed 8600 gt as 6800gt by mistake


----------



## rollcage (Feb 4, 2008)

yes .. thats a typo .. sorry

I mean 8600GT DDR3, there is no 6800GT DDR3


----------



## juggler (Feb 4, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Tell me a motherboard + Processor I shall go for,
> not hight end, but AMD X2 4000+ or Intel Equivalent will do. .
> the motive is to save money & put  6800GT DDR3 latteron on this machine.
> Are those onboard MB good enough or not, which one is more compatible for that card.




a amd processor 4000+ to 4800+ on Asus m2a Vm motherboard  would be a good deal. The on board video is ok for light gaming. if u want to run linux use then go for m2n pv


----------



## axxo (Feb 4, 2008)

Guyz after long long long wait & end of my research...i bought components for my new system
following are they
Coolermaster Elite 330 -2700
Zebronics pure platinum 500W SMPS -1800
Biostart p35d2-a7 Mobo - 4600
Intel E2160 proc - 2900
2gb Transcend 800mhz ddr2 - 2000

Total - 14000 /-
I will keep my old sata II160gb hdd and liteon dvd-rw intact.
i couldnt get any better p35 chip mobo and i was left with no choice than biostar..
anywat going to overclock this & will let you know the results...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 4, 2008)

juggler said:


> a amd processor 4000+ to 4800+ on Asus m2a Vm motherboard  would be a good deal. The on board video is ok for light gaming. if u want to run linux use then go for *m2n pv*



new M2N-VM DVI/HDMI models r available now......its better than old M2N-PV


----------



## rollcage (Feb 5, 2008)

juggler said:


> a amd processor 4000+ to 4800+ on Asus m2a Vm motherboard  would be a good deal. The on board video is ok for light gaming. if u want to run linux use then go for m2n pv


I am pro Windows user. and any processor from 4000+ to 4800+ will do. But I basically wants a good motherboard. I was looking at asus site but thaose are old boards now. MEN VM MX or other asus board has nvidia chipset good but onboard is same 6050 .. what about that 7050 graphics chip that we heard.



j1n M@tt said:


> new M2N-VM DVI/HDMI models r available now......its better than old M2N-PV


oh yes thats what I just looked at Asus website .. this one has geforce7 series onboard with 256MB shared, 
I think I shall but this one with AMD X2 4000+ thats will be good combi.
with put on other stuff.

Is it available yet!!


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 5, 2008)

guyz, as per choto cheeta's suggestion, I delayed my proccy + mobo buy.
bt i desperately need a grfx card. the current decent one will do for me.
i hv enuff money to buy HD3870x2 but cant find out whether it will be a good buy or not.
previously I was going to get dual GTSs but I just want to save some money to get a new digicam .
as dual GTSs will cost abt 38K in respect to HD's 25K, I just wanna be sure whether it will be a good buy or not.
Awaiting for your valuable suggestions .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 5, 2008)

@BULZZI 

can u please post the URL for the product which u wish to buy  I mean the ATi


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @BULZZI
> 
> can u please post the URL for the product which u wish to buy  I mean the ATi


 

Why not choto. Here u go. 

*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm

Nything for u.


----------



## utsav (Feb 5, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> Why not choto. Here u go.
> 
> *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm
> 
> Nything for u.



something for me too plz


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 5, 2008)

utsav said:


> something for me too plz


 
Lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

@BULLZI :
It will be gr8 if u wait for 5-6 months and take 9800 GT/GTS in SLi. Trust me as 8800 GTX itself will be outdated this month.and 8800 serie will be obsolete soon.OR you can get 9600 GT (which will cost approx 9k-12k and take it in SLi but i recommened to take 9800 GT/GTS )


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 5, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> @BULLZI :
> It will be gr8 if u wait for 5-6 months and take 9800 GT/GTS in SLi. Trust me as 8800 GTX itself will be outdated this month.and 8800 serie will be obsolete soon.OR you can get 9600 GT (which will cost approx 9k-12k and take it in SLi but i recommened to take 9800 GT/GTS )


 
I cant spend tht amount of money after 6-8 months. Hv probs .


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey choto, whts taking so long?
I posted the link long ago and u r still to reply.
Are u busy in ordering for yourself?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 5, 2008)

@BULLZI
HD 3870X2 for 25k is a gud buy, but one wanna remind u something. 
Harvick780 somewhere in his experience with 8800SLI said even if the fps dun drop below min there seems to be lag in game nd this is the problem in dual gpu systems.
But he has nvidia SLI, but he says he heard bout similar issues with crossfire too.
But ivent heard those from any review. Dun now if its true for ATI HD 3000 crossfire. 
ATI's performance especially the HD 3xxx series are increasing with every catalyst releases nd so HD 3870 X2 makes a gud buy nd even beats 8800GT SLI in most benchs even at highest resolution nd max quality.
Maybe 8800GTS 512 in SLI is better than that by small margin but its 13k cheaper than 8800GTS SLI solution which makes it a gr8 buy.

And also i wanna remind u that HD 3000 cards performs 30% better on Spider platform, ie the new ATi 7xx chipset with phenom.
The cheapest spider platform mobo from MSI is for 6k
see here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78077


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

@BULLZI

hey man, HD3870X2 is a gud decision and its a best buy at 25k in IT Wares......the site admin Rahul Verma of IT Wares is now in digit forum. He is the one u should be asking abt these things......so look out for Cooldude1  in this forum, which is his nickname.

@rollcage


> Is it available yet!!



yeah ,I think its easily available by this time...........

Our dealers cleared all old stocks of M2A-VM and started stacking up M2N-VM mobos for buget PCs......


----------



## rollcage (Feb 5, 2008)

> juggler said:
> 
> 
> > a amd processor 4000+ to 4800+ on Asus m2a Vm motherboard  would be a good deal. The on board video is ok for light gaming. if u want to run linux use then go for m2n pv
> ...


any  comments .. 

I just went to market ..

Asus M2N VM DVI + AMD X2 4000+ = Rs. 6025
Corsair 2*1GB  = Rs. 1125 each
8600GT DDR3 256MB = Rs. 5250
..
Is this board good .. whats the alternatives in Motherboards

2ndly whats the Intel alternative for this?
I have been AMD user .. dont have a Idea on intel configs


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ 
XFX 630i Ultra :3.6k
Intel E2140 :2.5k

but......630i mobo supports no dual channel memory.....ur Corsair will be a waste. So stick with ur AMD solution or go for a single stick of 2GB 800MHz RAM for 2k


----------



## rollcage (Feb 5, 2008)

^ can u tell me more on intel,
which model, whats the clocks speed .. and whats the value for money processor. . whats extreem in intel cpus, .. i suppose it shall be expensive.

I read here more that .. as of now Intel appears to be a setup up,
why so ..

which one is better corsair 667 or Kingston 800 for AMD config?

and

you said our dealers .. u are a distributor? where u located man


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

@rollcage

Intel E2140 hav clock speeds of 1.6GHz....

The VFM procs from Intel are:
E2140
E2160
C2D E4500( now only old stocks available as Intel stopped its production)
and C2D E6550 @ 7k

And the xtreem procs from Intel goes up to latest Q9950........and as u said, they r really expensive. Even if VFM procs from Intel seems to be d best for budget  PCs, they don't hav cheap gud mobos to go with them.
--------
hey.....am not a distributor , its just.....ma frnds' and ma hobbies r selling h/w to ppl who need help like u guys ........hardware reviewing,modding, gamming and high-end technology are all our passion 8)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 5, 2008)

Corsair 667 are value select series nd Transcent DDR2 800 wud be better that that. But sites like theitwares is giving 10yr warranty for corsair modules though ull get only 3yrs from local stores.

And For Intel E 2160 1.8Ghz @ 3.3k is gud but only if oced to at least 2.5Ghz or greater. But the 630i mobo is not gud for ocing at enthusiastic level. U can do some 3.3Ghz on it without sweat.
So 3.3k+3.6k=6.9k

But i wud recommend a 4400+ or 4800+ for such budgets.
And the 4000+ cd get ur work done like charm nd with cool nd quite enabled, the power consumption will be cut by haf.

And for Intel u shud at least invest for E 6550 @ 6.8k, but it will be much better than proccys like 4800+


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

@rollcage

its true wat dOm1naTOr says.....and he is our clan's major *"distributor"**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## axxo (Feb 6, 2008)

axxo said:


> Guyz after long long long wait & end of my research...i bought components for my new system
> following are they
> Coolermaster Elite 330 -2700
> Zebronics pure platinum 500W SMPS -1800
> ...



yessssssssss...I did it..
overclocked my system today to reach 3ghz(2.98) out of stock cooling.
unfortunately the smps that i purchase seems to be faulty..so forced to use default 400w smps that came with Zebronics handy cabinet 2 yrs bfore for my testing.
am getting ideal temp to br 55-60..& max stress testing it goes till 80c
hope to get my smps replaced by tommorrow..and then would like to try another adventure..


----------



## rollcage (Feb 6, 2008)

thx man for putting all those intel nos in my brain,
but I didnt get much of E2140 or E6550, bcoz I think they have also
started working on the model nos. but as it gets .. in market C2D 2.2GZ is available for 4800/- 
i hate those guys when i asked them d model no. they dont  know a bit of it. 
same with amd .. dont ask the retairs any tricky question aah

now i feel putting AMD + nvidia chipset + nvidia-geforce has better compatibility I think. what you say?

so I suppose going for amd is better bcoz that way I can save money and buy the 8600Gt in the time being.
but the mall concern is is going with M2N VM DVI (630a + 7050) with 8600GT DDR3 latteron good (price may futher fall in the meanwhile a littlebit so might get the 8600GTS) 
or
anyother board (with 2lans n wifi or something)+ 8600gt-ddr now only,
which one is better .. I mean the motherboard & more compatibility as a option?

and i read earlier that corsair n kingston have different latencies, and latences are low it works better with AMD proc than putting more fsb?
this thing really freaks me out


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, lower latency will give better performance especially in AMD platforma...latency matters more than Mhz.
But none of the value series offer gud latencies. Just checkout
www.theitwares.com  and see the prices of gud corsair memories.


----------



## primitive_trash (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys im planning to build a desktop with the following configuration...it'll be used for watching movies, downloading and playing games. i'll not game a lot on it as i have a ps2. On the pc i like playing games like AOE, Civilization, Sims basically strategy games, and the occasional FPS. is the config i have mentioned below good enough?? i have no idea about mobos so a little help on that is required. also for how much will i be able to get this rig??

Athlon 64X2 4400+
Asus M2A - VM     
2 GB 667Mhz
Seagate Sata 2 320 GB (16 MB Buffer)
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3
Viewsonic LCD 19" VG1932WM


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

@primitive_trash
the config is enuf..for the games u specified
X2 4400+: 3.3k
M2A VM DVI: 3.2k
1G*2 DDR2 667 transcent: 1.8k
Seagate 320sata2 16M: 3.4k
POV 8600GT: 4.8k [XFX 8600GT has heating problem]
VIewsonic VG 1932WM: around 10k......im no sure bout it but is surelly lower than 10k.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok guys I need to help two of my friends in buying PCs(prolly within 2 weeks).

1.budget:30k.
   COmplete noob.
   Don't know whats overclocking
   Should be stable and lesser power comsuming(this is important)
   No dedicated graphic card needed,no serious gaming.
   Mainly will be used for movies,and programming.
   30k includes everything(from mouse to UPS)

2.budget:35k
   requirements same as above but he wants a 19' widescreen LCD as hell.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

@The_Devil_Himself
PC1:
As they are non ocers then
X2 5200+: 4.7k
Asus M2N VM: 3.3k
2*1G DDR2 667: 1.8k
320 sata2: 3.4k
MS k/b nd mouse: 0.7k
Zebonics cabby w 400w: 1.2k
Atlec ATP3: 2.5k
VS 19" 1912w: 8.5k
APC 600VA: 2.6k
-------------------
28.8k

PC2: 
All same but proccy
5600+: 5.2k
19" Samsung 940NW: 10.5k
 and get an 8gb perdive for the extra bucks:
8GB pendrive transcent v60 or v10: 2k


----------



## primitive_trash (Feb 6, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @primitive_trash
> the config is enuf..for the games u specified
> X2 4400+: 3.3k
> M2A VM DVI: 3.2k
> ...



oh yaa and my budget is 30k ...so can i add/remove something here to get something better....
also in my budget can i get a core2duo config??? i mean i guess i can sacrifice on the monitor or something...will core2duo be better in this budget i mean..

p.s. this includes the PSU and cabinet.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Ok guys I need to help two of my friends in buying PCs(prolly within 2 weeks).
> 
> 1.budget:30k.
> COmplete noob.
> ...



PC1:
XFX 630i Ultra-3.4K(no dual channel support but u can use a single 2 GB stick)
trancend 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz-2.1K
Intel C2D 6550-6.5K
Seagate 250 GB SATA II-2.8K
Logitech wireless KB n mouse-1.3K
Samsung sync master 740 N-7.5-8K
some 'APC' UPS-2K(MAX)
any local cabby with 450 W PSU-2K
Lite on 20X DVD-RW-1.25 K
total 29.4 K

PC2: 
XFX 630i Ultra-3.4K(no dual channel support but u can use a single 2 GB stick)
trancend 2GB DDR2 800 Mhz-2.1K
Intel C2D 6550-6.5K
Seagate 250 GB SATA II-2.8K
Logitech wireless KB n mouse-1.3K
Samsung sync maste 940N -10K
some 'APC' UPS-2K(MAX)
any local cabby with 450 W PSU-2K
Lite on 20X DVD-RW-1.25 K
Total-31.4K
If u want something better u can get a intel  DG33TL with good onboard 3100 graphix.that all will too come under 35 K
*
*

*
*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont vote for Intel boards... I never vote for any intel board...



			
				ravi said:
			
		

> Don't know whats overclocking



increasing the processor speed  as simple as that for him 

and trust me 10 out of 10 people i meet who were with idea of OC is a bad thing always, when saw OC in action with their eyes, became better OCer than me 



			
				Ravi said:
			
		

> 2.budget:35k
> requirements same as above but he wants a 19' widescreen LCD as hell.



Option 1

*Compaq C702TU*

Cel M 550 1.73 GHz (1 MB L2 / 533 FSB)
1 GB DDR-II Dual Channel (upgrade from default 512 MB)
Intel GL960M Chipset
Intel GMA x3100 (Full Vista Aero support dx 10)
80 GB SATA HDD 5400 RPM
DVD RW
Wifi / LAN / USB / VGA out / all std feature
15.1" WideScreen 1280x800
1 Year National warrenty

Rs. 25200/- inc TAX Kolkata

Now add a

View Sonic va1912wm Rs. 8900/- + TAX 

as u dont have any DVI so any non DVI TFT would be fine 

*Option 2*

Complete Desktop PC....

Intel E4500	@ Rs.	4500	/- + TAX
XFX 630i 7150	@ Rs.	3450	/- + TAX
Pinnacle TV Tuner for Vista with Remote	@ Rs.	2100	/- + TAX
Dell 198wef or View Sonic vx1945wm 19" TFT	@ Rs.	10700	/- + TAX
4 GB Kingstone DDR-II 667 MHz (2 GB Single Stick x 2)	@ Rs.	3600	/- + TAX
250 GB SATA-II 16mb buffer	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
DVD RW liteon / lg / asus	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Any Local Cabinet with 450 watts <- nowadays they all come with 450 watts	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
APC 650 VA	@ Rs.	2600	/- + TAX
Logitech 4 wired combo	@ Rs.	750	/- + TAX

TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	1312	/-
*Total	Rs.	34112	/-*

No dual Channel support with XFX 630i 7150 so get more ram 

----------------------------

Personal Suggestion, take the Notebook option


----------



## axxo (Feb 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Logitech wireless combo    @ Rs.    750    /- + TAX



microsoft wired combo costs Rs.750...

are you sure the above is wireless?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 6, 2008)

axxo said:


> microsoft wired combo costs Rs.750...
> 
> are you sure the above is wireless?



My mistake its wired  thnx for pointing, editing it... ans sorry for the inconviniance


----------



## vavinashraju (Feb 6, 2008)

my friend wants to buy a computer...here are the parts which he wants(budget-45000)...please mention the cost also and if i should refer some sites...for review of the parts
1.processor-which one he should take core2duo 3.0or quad core 2.4
2.mother board ...tell a good one within 5000
3.what is the cost of ddr2 ram of 800mhz for 2 gb
4. gfx-should he wait for 10.1 directx cards by nvidia or take 8800
5.what should be the power of cabinet for this
6.key board and mouse
7.250 gb hard disk
8.which monitor he should take samsung or viewsonic 19" and which model


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

Is the Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6700 available in Kolkata? And what is it's price? What's the best motherboard I can put in it if I buy a separate graphics card (Geforce 8600/8800)? And in the high end gaming config, you recommended a CRT monitor? Why? Suppose I buy a LCD monitor, which brand should i buy?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2008)

no reason u shud go for a CRT monitor unless u wanna save money....these days response times of LCDs are quite low, so blurring and ghosting isn't a prob...check out monitors by AOC


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2008)

soumya said:


> Is the Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6700 available in Kolkata? And what is it's price? What's the best motherboard I can put in it if I buy a separate graphics card (Geforce 8600/8800)? And in the high end gaming config, you recommended a CRT monitor? Why? Suppose I buy a LCD monitor, which brand should i buy?


 
Q6700 wud cost u bout 16-18k and Q6600 wud cost 11k.so its better to go for a Q6600 and spend the rest to get a better gfx card.its no use spending 5-6k xtra for the 200Mhz gain in procy clk speed.
also i wud suggest u to buy a E8400 instead of a Q6600.
get the gfx when the 9xxx series cards hit the market.
get a LCD.no use buying a CRT now a days.


----------



## primitive_trash (Feb 7, 2008)

okay guys ive managed to increase my budget to 35k if i really need to a  max of 40k . this includes everything except a dvd writer & speakers.

so what will be the best config in this price range im looking for a 19"wide lcd 

Thanks.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

@dOm1naTOr

So as you say .. it is the high range RAMs from Corsair that has better latences not the Corsair Value RAM.

2. now If I put this 
 AMD + nvidia chipset + nvidia-geforce 
which has better compatibility? what you say?
so I suppose going for AMD is better bcoz that way I can save money and buy the 8600Gt in the time being.
but the mall concern is is going with M2N VM DVI (630a + 7050) with 8600GT DDR3 latteron good (price may futher fall in the meanwhile a littlebit so might get the 8600GTS) 
or
anyother board (with 2lans n wifi or something)+ 8600gt-ddr now only,
which one is better .. I mean the motherboard & more compatibility as a option?

3. As for HDD .. can I put a SCSI Harddisk on normal pc,
because I use extensively, format regularly. Install new OS again n again.
or I put 2*160GB in Raid or put 320GB with 16MB buffer


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 7, 2008)

soumya said:


> Is the Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6700 available in Kolkata? And what is it's price? What's the best motherboard I can put in it if I buy a separate graphics card (Geforce 8600/8800)? And in the high end gaming config, you recommended a CRT monitor? Why? Suppose I buy a LCD monitor, which brand should i buy?


 
Its not worth buying Q6700 for abt 8K higher price than Q6600. U can always oc Q6600 GO stepping to 3 GHZ on stock cooler. Thats enuff speed, I guess, for anyone.
Go for at least 8800GT if u are in a hurry(like me) for a grfx card.
CRT monitors are not worth buying nowadays as LCD prices have really fallen.Get Viewsonic LCD 19inch. Dont remember the model no. I am a noob in case of TFTs. U will get info if ur search the forum threads .

Offtopic :-

Read 5 reviews of HD3870x2. I am not impressed at all. The reasons are as following :

1) Bulky. About 27 cm long and over a 1 KG.
2) Overheating issues as the card has only one fan to cool both the GPUs.   
    The air flows from one GPU to other for cooling.
3) Poor performance in games as well as poor overclocking capabilities.

Thats disheartening.


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> Its not worth buying Q6700 for abt 8K higher price than Q6600. U can always oc Q6600 GO stepping to 3 GHZ on stock cooler. Thats enuff speed, I guess, for anyone.
> Go for at least 8800GT if u are in a hurry(like me) for a grfx card.
> CRT monitors are not worth buying nowadays as LCD prices have really fallen.Get Viewsonic LCD 19inch. Dont remember the model no. I am a noob in case of TFTs. U will get info if ur search the forum threads .



Suggest me a good motherboard. And should I wait till the Geforce 9 series and DDR3 ram become availaible and are cheaper?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2008)

if u wait till they become available *and become cheaper* it will be a long wait...i suggest u go for the sys now...2 gb 667mhz kingston RAM will just cost u 2k, not something  that will pinch if u wanna upgrade to ddr3 later... and go for a cheap gfx card...something like 8500 or 8600 and then upgrade when 9xxx series become mainstream


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 7, 2008)

soumya said:


> Suggest me a good motherboard. And should I wait till the Geforce 9 series and DDR3 ram become availaible and are cheaper?


 

Mention your budget plz so that we can help you properly .


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

Everything taken into consideration except sound card and speaker, the whole package should be around Rs. 60,000.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are not much into gaming, then you should seriously consider a laptop.


----------



## soumya (Feb 7, 2008)

Pathik said:


> If you are not much into gaming, then you should seriously consider a laptop.



I bought a laptop last year for 69,900

Lenovo Y500 7761-6AQ

C2D  @ 1.66 GHz

2 GB DDR2 @ 667 MHz

100 GB SATA HDD

GeForce GO 7400 Approx Memory 400 MB 

TV TUNER and WEBCAM


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

*Best Punch For Buck From A Branded PC*

What is the best punch for buck I can get in a branded PC ?

I am looking forward to buying a new PC(still not lost hope), but my dad says its better to go for a branded rig this time as I can get onsite service, better customer care, and better warranty.

I came to the conclution that many vendors sell PCs with some parts costing rather more than the street price, and by more I mean a hell more(read: dell). But at the same time, I also saw that low end desktops from such reputed branded vendors often turn out to posess rather high VFM, comming within 10% higher cost than assembled stuff, but with all premium like support and onsite warranty.

So finally, I decided to go for these VFM machines, on the condition that they have good Motherboards.

Graphics Cards comming at a huge premium compared to the normal prices, I decided that unless the same 10-15% extra limit is maintained, I will be better off without graphics cards.

And Monitors are one thing that come at excellent VFM from Branded PCs, so I am going for a good screen.

My Budget is supposed to limit the costs to 50-55K max. Please advice on what I must do and comment on my stratagy, as I am still in the initial planning stage of my PC Purchase.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2008)

dude.

the branded PC's are not that good for upgrading.

Assembled PC-
if you choose the parts which work great with others then you'll never have any trouble, which eliminates the "customer care/support" thingy.

for example, take a look here.
Intel Desktop Boards
Integration guide
*support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-020835.htm

all parts tested by intel. 

my advice would be build a system & buy Original Operaing System.

coz the reason for BSOD is 
1. h/w incompatibilities or,
2. pirated OS or,
3. combo of 1 & 2  or,
4. Virus & other crap.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2008)

i get bsod's due to second reason on vista!!LOL


----------



## rollcage (Feb 8, 2008)

@s18000rpm

yes dude .. completely agree, compatibility is the real issue.
We purchase the cheap motherboard n rams ealier and used to get the BSODs,
but now hardly anyone buy the lowend rams like simtronics,
almost everyone here muys the Kingston.
same with motherboard. .. we buy the nvidia chipsets not the sis or via

compatibility is the real issue.


> @dOm1naTOr
> 
> So as you say .. it is the high range RAMs from Corsair that has better latences not the Corsair Value RAM.
> 
> ...


can someone suggest me the final config ..and I am thinking on putting a good cabinet.
can be get good cabi in not so high budget, does something like Dell XPS cabinet can be bought?
whats the coolmaster n antec prices


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2008)

@Rollcage, wats your budget for cabinet?

Cooler Master  	RC330KKR1	Elite  330  Black

*www.coolermaster.com/uploads/product/products_highlight/file1169874743339.jpg

price: Rs.2050/-

*www.theitwares.com/cabinets/cabinets.htm

get that. 
the cheapest CoolerMaster.
but the best cabinet with high Quality.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 9, 2008)

thx ..  as for now I dont have a budget for a cabinet itself, But I was thinking may be to put something good this time.
as you said its all about compatibility. . and reliability, whatever we put in some reason or the other when we compromise, we get the cheap stuff and noncompatible components. I have to make a new PC for dad.. but I thought may be to give my current config to dad and built my gaming pc in parts,
[current config: AMD Athlon64, 1Gb Ram, XFX FX5200 128MB, board-Asus K8N, BenQ DVD-RW, Microsoft wireless Desktop ELite, APC 650VA, viewsonic 17" widescreen] running WinXP & Vista Lite perfectly fine/
this PC works out fine for me, but what the heck in upgrading If I have a chance  

 actually I am thinking not to put much money now but have a good system. . with upgrade feature.
like buying a onboard now and putting a 8600GT later on.

the antec cabies are too expensive, and I dont like the iball or crapy Intex. Although I like the Navtech stuff ..  its in cheaper range but the material they use is of good quality like the metal they use is heavier than Intex one..

the cabinet you just mentioned from coolmaster is good at that price.  2K is worth spending if its with PSU. But I suppose its with PSU or not?

What about putting in some colour fans and UV wire covers! with having a glass side ? 
... whats the cost of putting these.

and have look here *www.alienware.com/Product_Pages/desktop_all_default.aspx .. nice cabinets
can we get that sort of in market . I mean indian hardware market.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 9, 2008)

rollcage said:
			
		

> the cabinet you just mentioned from coolmaster is good at that price. 2K is worth spending if its with PSU. But I suppose its with PSU or not?


the coolermaster cabby. is not good, its GREAT, you dont get that kind of quality in any other equally priced local brand.

btw PSU is optional.

forget about Alienware style cabby. too expensive.

i had set a budget of around 6k for cabby., but had to settle down for Zebronics AntiBiotic (comes wit PSU & transperant side panel), coz of non availability of bigger brands.

this zebronics is a good looker, but quality is "0", the CD tray cover plastic is crap & the chrome work on it is sh1t.

first of all, plan your budget, then see how much you can set aside for the cabby.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 9, 2008)

^.. If I can get this I will buy this one, 
1. What will be the cost of PSU?
2. Can I put a SCSI (server) HDD on ASUS M2N VM DVI? bcoz I format too much and run computer continuously 
3. what is the difference between AM2 and AM2+ socket


----------



## janitha (Feb 9, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> the coolermaster cabby. is not good, its GREAT, you dont get that kind of quality in any other equally priced local brand.
> 
> btw PSU is optional.
> 
> ...



Why didn't you consider Coolermaster 690 for little more than Rs.4000/- or the same with a transparent panel for about Rs.500/- more. Even if you bought online, it would have been >6K.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 9, 2008)

janitha said:


> Why didn't you consider Coolermaster 690 for little more than Rs.4000/- or the same with a transparent panel for about Rs.500/- more. Even if you bought online, it would have been >6K.



no online option for me.
coolermaster/antec... was not available at S.P rd. b'lore at that time, i'm afraid its still not.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 10, 2008)

will somebody reply to my questions or not. 
and can i get good cabinet in 4k with transparent side and
uv lights n led fans


----------



## monkey (Feb 10, 2008)

rollcage said:


> will somebody reply to my questions or not.
> and can i get good cabinet in 4k with transparent side and
> uv lights n led fans



Zebronics Peace @ Rs. 2000/- should be decent choice..It has all the above asked features and cost half the amount.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

@rollcage
no, u cant use SCSI HDDs with M2N VM DVI.
Bro, normal HDDS can also undergo frequent formats nd continuous uses. I restarts ma system maybe only once in a week or even worse nd mostly restatrs to do a format or reinstall. No probs till now in 1.5yrs of my seagate 250.
And AM2+ are for phenoms. 
And bout PSU, u can get either of these:
Powersafe 500W silver : 1.6k
Gold: 2.5k
Zebronics Pure Platinum 500W: 1.8k
CM Extreme power 500W: 3k
Amigo 500W: 1.8k

And for 2k, Zebronics Antibiotic nd Peace comes within this budget w/o the 400W PSU. Both have transparent side panels, temp display LCD on front, 3LED fans with one on top at blowhole and has good air circulation designs.
Get some LED FAN PSu nd some UV fams from CM for 300/- from
www.therespawn.com to add some bling bling.

If u have 5k, then Antec  Super Lanboy is gud too w/o PSU.

And forget Alienware cabbys. They are costlier than even Cm Stacker 830 which itself is 13k.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 10, 2008)

^ hmm so in no way I can get a SCSI hardisk. on deltapage it shows Server 320Gb just for 4.1K

prob is I dont like the Zebronics or Intex.  not just the name but these look cheap... 
and navtech cabies are better

we spend so much.. cant we get good cabinet .. these Antec are too too expensive, 

How do Alienware and Dell XPS gives that. 
oh man .. look that  XPS one awesome cabinet, 
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/xpsdt/xps420_front.jpg
black with small LCD screen on top, I-pod holder .. what a cabi.
but they dont sell just the cabinet  
aleinware is also I think not available in india.. and not possible.. 
so I think I need to forget that ..but why
May be after 10 years I goona buy that AlienWare machine.  noway i can get it ..
hey man someone from this forum ... start making good cabinets in india ya, 

the cabinet .. I wanna go and checkout in Nehru Place.
any place you can suggest to check out the good cabinets..
and where u recommend buyin the stuff from .. I used to buy from Infinite Computers (amd distributor)


----------



## xbonez (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ alienware cabbys are hand painted by mike lavalee....so u can forget about getting that sort of a cabby unless u're ready to shell out just for the cabby approx twice the amount u shelled out for the rest of the PC


----------



## rollcage (Feb 10, 2008)

haha doont tell me mike lavalee paint each n every1. haha

are ya .. I just want a good cabinet and cant seem to find.


----------



## Debajyoti (Feb 11, 2008)

To all h/w boss 

finally i buy my pc as u ppl suggested

purpose: no hardcore gaming, programming with high end s/w - like oracle,.net + movie+song(vista must be supported)

mobo -Asus  M2A VM                  - 3325+t
procy- AMD 5200+ x2                  -4800+t 
hdd   -Seagate sata 160gb           -1950+t
ram   - Kingston 2 gb single           -1875+t
cabi   - Zeb Bizli with 400 wt smps - 1500+t
linon DVD R/W                             - 1200+t
----------------------------------------------
                  Total - 14650+586(t) =*15236
*assemby     charge - 150              =*15386*

vendor - *Technocrat* Infotech Pvt Ltd
i bargain with them all my butts out.
Tell me guys is it satisfactory for my needs..

thanks in advance


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

@Debajyoti

Make sure the Motherboard is M2A-VM DVI  stick with 2 GB single stick, though it is sacrifising the option for dual channel but it gives u option to upgrade to another 2 Gb to make it 4 GB dual Channel later on 

and the over all deal price seems *reallly good* go for it


----------



## Debajyoti (Feb 11, 2008)

bro as u suggested b4 i go for M2A VM without HDMI

 M2A VM 
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=496&l4=0&model=1568&modelmenu=2


 M2A VM with HDMI

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=496&model=1585&modelmenu=2


so i hope there is no other model with DVI .. coz  M2A VM supports DVI.

and i bought it 2day. 

1st i go to the it shop then i take their qt  go to estrn logica. take their qt then i arrived technoraqt and give it shop's qt to a guy call bipul. he show the qt and amazed and then ask me sevrl time r u buying now ..r u buying now ..i say yes. YES!
he made some horrible number of calls and give me the qt. in that time i know thats the optimal price. i go 4 it.

what do u say ..?i did right ?


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 12, 2008)

Friend going to buy a Computer System for 40k.

He has suggested to buy this ...

                                                                Rs./-
*CPU  *      -     *Intel Core 2 Duo E6750       -    7800
Monitor   -      Samsung 19" widescreen   -  10500
RAM         -      2 x 1 GB DDR II Kingston     -    1750
HDD         -      Seagate 320 GB  SATA II     -    3350
GPU          -      XFX 8600 GT                          -    5350
DVD Writer -  LiteOn Super All write 20x   -    1170
Speakers -     5.1ch Creative                       -     2375
Motherboard -  XFX 650i Ultra                     -    4550
PC Case   -        Any brand                             -    1500
SMPS        -        Numeric                                 -    1500
Mouse-Keyboard  -       Microtek    Combo  -      725
                                                                             -----------
                                                           Total      =    40570
                                                                             -----------

Is this configuration fine or need to change something ??
Mostly all prices are confirmed from Nehru place.
Anything else left so please include and please suggest any other config. If its better then this.
Friend can increase budget upto 44k

@ Choto Cheeta : I need ur suggestions too

Now getting off, will come 2moro in evening
*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 12, 2008)

@anujsaini

Just one suggestion  opt for 2 GB Single Stick  as it gives u option to add one more ram later on when price drops for 2 GB modules too  to run Dual Channel but with 4 GB  and for XFX 8600 GT, make sure the model is *PV-T84J-UDF3*, not PV-T84J-UDF7 !!

rest seems fine 



> Monitor - Samsung 19" widescreen - 10500



does it come with DVI ?? else dont buy !!!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2008)

rollcage said:


> haha doont tell me mike lavalee paint each n every1. haha
> 
> are ya .. I just want a good cabinet and cant seem to find.



there was a limited edition Alienware auroras sold....mike lavalee han painted each of them...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

Once i painted my old cabby myself and made pics with 3 colors of permanent markers..though not like mike lavalee


----------



## rollcage (Feb 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Once i painted my old cabby myself and made pics with 3 colors of permanent markers..though not like mike lavalee


give us the pic ya


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

I sold it and got Zeb antibiotic. Once ive posted them long before. Will search my PC for those pics.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 12, 2008)

@Choto, among m2a-vm and the m2n-vm, which one has better onboard gfx for playing games?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Feb 12, 2008)

^^
i wud say m2n-vm dvi


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi 
My brother has decided to go for an assembled PC basically for movie purpose , some general office use like ppts and Watching TV , NO GAMING 
I have suggested him the following config: 

Intel Dual Core E2140 
ABiT IP35-E 
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz 
160 GB SATA 
DVD RW Lite-on IDE 
Local Cabinet with 500 watts SMPS 
Samsung/View Sonic 17inch LCD Moniter
TV Tuner Kit 
Logitech Keyboard 
Logitech Mouse 
APC UPS 

Is this config ok ? Plz *suggest me the best Tv tunner card that can work for xp and vista*


----------



## spikygv (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ for movies , 19'' Wide is better .. i think a amd config should do although ur config is fine.


----------



## janitha (Feb 12, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ^^ for movies , 19'' Wide is better .. i think a amd config should do although ur config is fine.



Exactly what I would also suggest. Plus there is little cost diff between 17 and 19.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 12, 2008)

ABit IP35-E don't hav on-board grfx........so at the least I recommend an 8400GS for watching movies.


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 12, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta : Thx for suggestion about Graphic card. I will confirm about 

DVI port for Samsung 19" wide


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 12, 2008)

varunprabhakar said:


> ^^
> i wud say m2n-vm dvi


I dont kno much about ati's onboard gfx. my mobo has onboard nvidia geforce 6100 coz of which i hav been able to play games like world in conflict and COD4 (not to mention, i hav 512 MB DDR400 RAM and AMD athlon xp 3200+ 2.0 GHz  ....well, cant help boasting coz most of my frends havin 845s and 915s r unable to play these games  ).

m2n-vm has onboard geforce 7050 which is obviously better than mine(geforce 6100) and so dat mobo wud b able to play most of the latest games, atleast at low settings. So i am curious to know if the m2a-vm can outperform m2n-vm in gaming


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

@pushkaraj
both 7050 and X1250 has similar performance in games, while 7050 has Sm 3.0 and X1250 has Sm 2.0.
And ive tested CRYSIS[yes Crysis] on both onboards and amazingly it ran much smoother on M2A VM than M2N VM DVI. But things may change with ither games but not much.

But i wud anyday recommend M2A Vm over M2N VM DVI coz M2A VM has ample overclocking features which the latter dont have. And both have DVI-D. And also M2A VM is cheaper by 300/-


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 12, 2008)

saurabh said:
			
		

> Hi
> My brother has decided to go for an assembled PC basically for movie purpose , some general office use like ppts and Watching TV , NO GAMING
> I have suggested him the following config:
> 
> ...



Looks fine  Buy *XFX 630i 7150* which is Rs. 3450/- comes with onboard *nvidia 7150* grfx  now the budget should allow u to get a 19" TFT such as ViewSonic va1912wb DVI @ Rs. 8250/- + TAX or vg1930wm @ Rs. 9250/- + TAX 

Pinnacle TV tuner kit for Vista is Rs. 1875/- + TAX Kolkata 



pushkaraj said:


> @Choto, among m2a-vm and the m2n-vm, which one has better onboard gfx for playing games?



Already answered by Arvind  and I stick with his answer


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 13, 2008)

M2N-VM *HDMI* is better than M2N-VM *DVI*, the HDMI version supports AM2+ procs and HD decoding, similar to M2A-VM


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello friends,

my friend's friend is buying a PC and he has the budget for 25,000
can anyone let me know the best configuration in this budget

its for home purpose

a bit urgent 

thanks 

Kunal


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 13, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Looks fine  Buy *XFX 630i 7150* which is Rs. 3450/- comes with onboard *nvidia 7150* grfx  now the budget should allow u to get a 19" TFT such as ViewSonic va1912wb DVI @ Rs. 8250/- + TAX or vg1930wm @ Rs. 9250/- + TAX
> 
> Pinnacle TV tuner kit for Vista is Rs. 1875/- + TAX Kolkata
> 
> ^^thanks for ur valuable input saurav  highly appreciated .



plz tell me Can i couple Intel Dual Core E4300 with XFX 630i 7150 ?

How good it will be ?

also plz suggest me any good alternative motherboard coz in case XFX 630i 7150 is not available I will be having some backup and

Will Pinnacle TV tuner kit be compatible with windows xp sp 2 ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

i think u wont get E 4300 in market, and even E4500 is out of production. But u can still find it on some shops, but no E 4300.
And E 4500 is a gud proccy to go with 630i Ultra.
And u can cat the viewsonic VA 1912WB or 1930, but they are bad performers though have decent quality.
But has gud bang for the bucks, and the onboard DVI can easily handle them.

And the Pinnacle card wud be sure compatible with Xp, asmajority of users still have XP.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 13, 2008)

> plz tell me Can i couple Intel Dual Core E4300 with XFX 630i 7150 ?



its Core 2 Duo which u are talking about  and yes it supports the Quads too 



> How good it will be ?



value for money 



> also plz suggest me any good alternative motherboard coz in case XFX 630i 7150 is not available I will be having some backup and



Be ware  dont buy *XFX 610i*  or there is another 7100 version too... only this is good enough  and this boards is widelly available any where in India  but in case u dont get, BIOSTAR too have same model from them  but try to stick to XFX 630i 7150  as if some one says its out of market or stock or not in india then ask him to search  as its really common 



> Will Pinnacle TV tuner kit be compatible with windows xp sp 2 ?



yup  full WHQL Logo 



			
				kunaltech said:
			
		

> my friend's friend is buying a PC and he has the budget for 25,000
> can anyone let me know the best configuration in this budget
> 
> its for home purpose
> ...



AMD X2 4200	@ Rs.	2700	/- + TAX
ASUS M2A-VM	@ Rs.	3200	/- + TAX
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz Kingstone 667 single stick	@ Rs.	1875	/- + TAX
160 GB SATA	@ Rs.	1975	/- + TAX
DVD RW ASUS / Liteon / LG	@ Rs.	1300	/- + TAX
Cabby + 450 watts default	@ Rs.	1200	/- + TAX
19" View Sonic 1912wb DVI	@ Rs.	8250	/- + TAX
Local Keyboard Mouse	@ Rs.	500	/- + TAX
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + TAX
2.1 Creaitve	@ Rs.	1000	/- + TAX


TAX	 @ 4% VAT Rs.	936	/-
*Total	Rs.	24336	/-*


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 13, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> its Core 2 Duo which u are talking about  and yes it supports the Quads too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks a lot


----------



## rollcage (Feb 13, 2008)

^ 
I get the quote of 3.3K .. for Asus M2N VM DVI, this is a better board. Buy this instead. It has 7100 graphics .. and it is available at Rashi.


@Choto Cheeta
you say AMD chipset over nvidia?


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 13, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> now the budget should allow u to get a 19" TFT such as ViewSonic va1912wb DVI @ Rs. 8250/- + TAX or vg1930wm @ Rs. 9250/- + TAX



is AOC a better choice 4 gaming??? sud we go 4 widescreen LCD?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 13, 2008)

rollcage said:
			
		

> @Choto Cheeta
> you say AMD chipset over nvidia?



not really but which ever u find cheaper , as for gaming though on paper SM 3.0 and SM 2.0  but on real time both runs game the way  if one cant run another too cant  I like M2A-VM over M2N-VM as I feel the AMD one is better platform to upgrade on 



> is AOC a better choice 4 gaming??? sud we go 4 widescreen LCD?



Look for post sales service  as all these are same unless u are running the games with SLi 8800  as thats only when crysis or such would run at max reslution with full effects 

and WideScreen is now days better choice I feel


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 13, 2008)

rollcage said:
			
		

> vivekbabbudelhi said:
> 
> 
> > depends upon ur intentions & configuration.It would be better if u post ur rig specs..
> ...



@rollcage i think now this is a better place

for amd based rig
AMD Athlon64 X2  4400+
 ASUS - M2N VM DVI (7100 - 630a)/M2A VM
2*1GB 800FSB kingston value cl5(no need of 3 gb & its better to have same frequency  modules in both memory banks to have optimal performance) 
 HDD->250gb sata2 
 DVDRW-> SONY NEC 20X sata
 Cabinet -> Navtech  with good powersupply

as for psu if u plan on adding a 8800GT then don't look below corsair VX 450w, this psu easily out performs coolermaster 600w & seventeam 500w psu.now reason for this is corsair vx450w has efficiency of 85% at 50 degree whereas cm 600w has 70% at 50 degree.


i would suggest better think of this
pentium dual core E2160
abit IP-35E
patriot 2x1 gb 2.2v 4-4-4-12 800mhz

now oc this procc. & it would outperform any amd x2 based system


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ Thats true and if in future you want to upgrade then buy a Penryn after few months when INTEL go for another price slash!


----------



## janitha (Feb 13, 2008)

@vivekbabdudelhi
Quote
"now reason for this is corsair vx450w has efficiency of 85% at *50 degree* whereas cm 600w has 70% at *50 degree*."

I think you meant @ 50% load instead of 50 degree since the Corsair site shows 85% efficiency @ 50% load and also the efficiency isusually specified @ 25 degree C.

Further 85% efficiency for Corsair450 means 382.5W and 70% for CM600 means 420W! So how can the earlier one outperform the latter one as per your logic? 

Of course I am not saying that CM is better.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 13, 2008)

janitha said:


> @vivekbabdudelhi
> Quote
> "now reason for this is corsair vx450w has efficiency of 85% at *50 degree* whereas cm 600w has 70% at *50 degree*."
> 
> ...



oh sorry sir, i think i have messed up with my words there



			
				pc perspective said:
			
		

> The Corsair VX450W power supply supports the latest ATX12V v2.2 standard and is rated for a combined, continuous output power of up to 450 watts at 50°C operating temperature.  That’s important as some less reputable manufactures limit their power supply’s advertised capacity by specifying a lower operating temperature (25°C) in the fine print.



source*www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=438&type=expert&pid=2


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 13, 2008)

@arvind and choto, so m2a-vm is a better performer in games, inspite of m2n-vm having sm 3.0  ....hmmm..... Well, thats what i wanted to know

Btw, to which port is an lcd monitor connected. i mean both the m2a-vm m2n-vm hav dvi port but there is one more model: the m2a-vm hdmi. so does connecting an lcd monitor to hdmi port give better picture quality(sorry but m completely noob about those interfaces  )


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 13, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> its Core 2 Duo which u are talking about  and yes it supports the Quads too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy thanks for the help  Highly admirable


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2008)

U can connect ur lcd monitor to a dvi port or a vga port. In case either ur gpu/board or monitor wont hav dvi u ll hav to use a converter.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

@pushkaraj
to use HDMI, u need to have an HDMI input waala TV set which will set u back with at least 60k.
HDMI has not much improvement over DVI in picture quality for displays upto 22LCD monitor or 32"LCD HDTV. But it has digital HQ audio incorporated to same connection and is useful for TV. But why audio signal to monitor?
So stick to DVI as far as u use a monitor - CRT or TFT.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 13, 2008)

how is cooler master extreme power 500W ? i asked my vendor for a 600W , he cudnt find it .. so he's brining me a 500W for 3k . will this be enough for the config in my siggy.

but i suppose i'll have to change the smps when i next change my pc.


----------



## janitha (Feb 13, 2008)

sagargv said:


> how is cooler master extreme power 500W ? i asked my vendor for a 600W , he cudnt find it .. so he's brining me a 500W for 3k . will this be enough for the config in my siggy.
> 
> but i suppose i'll have to change the smps when i next change my pc.



 No HDD even?


----------



## spikygv (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL .. ok . .wat more shud i add ?


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 13, 2008)

is AOC LCD a better choice 4 gaming??? sud i go 4 widescreen LCD?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 13, 2008)

sagargv said:


> how is cooler master extreme power 500W ? i asked my vendor for a 600W , he cudnt find it .. so he's brining me a 500W for 3k . will this be enough for the config in my siggy.
> 
> but i suppose i'll have to change the smps when i next change my pc.



For that config, i guess its more than enough! And this SMPS will stay for a long time! My CM 430W is still running hot!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 13, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> got it guys. dvi is something that one must look out for in the mobo



only if its an onboard GRFX board  as now days with TFT DVI would offer better performance and picture


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @pushkaraj
> to use HDMI, u need to have an HDMI input waala TV set which will set u back with at least 60k.
> HDMI has not much improvement over DVI in picture quality for displays upto 22LCD monitor or 32"LCD HDTV. But it has digital HQ audio incorporated to same connection and is useful for TV. But why audio signal to monitor?
> So stick to DVI as far as u use a monitor - CRT or TFT.





Pathik said:


> U can connect ur lcd monitor to a dvi port or a vga port. In case either ur gpu/board or monitor wont hav dvi u ll hav to use a converter.


Got it guys  A dvi port is something that one must look out for in the mobo


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 14, 2008)

is AOC LCD a better choice 4 gaming??? sud i go 4 widescreen LCD?

plez anyone reply


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 14, 2008)

@ankushkool
Hervick 780 have an AOC 19" TFT. It even supports extreme HD resolution. approach him for the feedback


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 14, 2008)

how can i contact  Hervick 780... sud i prefer AOC over viewsonic???


----------



## spikygv (Feb 14, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by sagargv View Post
> how is cooler master extreme power 500W ? i asked my vendor for a 600W , he cudnt find it .. so he's brining me a 500W for 3k . will this be enough for the config in my siggy.
> 
> ...


thanks. 
^^
the name is harvik780 . i think . . . search buddy , goto advanced search. .


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

@vivekbabbudelhi
Ya right place  

whats the price of Corsair VX 450W? I hope its not too exp  



Choto Cheeta said:


> not really but which ever u find cheaper , as for gaming though on paper SM 3.0 and SM 2.0  but on real time both runs game the way  if one cant run another too cant  I like M2A-VM over M2N-VM as I feel the AMD one is better platform to upgrade on


 which is more suitable for a geforce card


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

> which is more suitable for a geforce card



I like M2A-VM more as a platform to build on rather than the M2N-VM  so its completelly personal choice  both are good  i personally vote for M2A-VM


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 14, 2008)

last time i remember corsair VX450 was quoted by a guy in other forum for 3.7k+tax,but personally i haven't checked its price in NP..


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> last time i remember corsair VX450 was quoted by a guy in other forum for 3.7k+tax,but personally i haven't checked its price in NP..


thats way too high man..



Choto Cheeta said:


> I like M2A-VM more as a platform to build on rather than the M2N-VM  so its completelly personal choice  both are good  i personally vote for M2A-VM


but why .. dont you think geforce more compatible with nvidia 630a chipset
and 2ndly .. AMD 690G is around for ages .. 630a+7100 is comparatively new chipset


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

rollcage said:


> thats way too high man..
> 
> but why .. dont you think geforce more compatible with nvidia 630a chipset
> and 2ndly .. AMD 690G is around for ages .. 630a+7100 is comparatively new chipset



I did again said its personal  I have both running at Cafe  the 690G seems to me better while OCing the X2 also, X2 seems perforimg better on 690G like on real worl apps such as suppose using Nero Vision Express to burn at 700 MB AVI to DVD or VCD, the 690G with same comfig seems to do it faster than 630a  same observation with few other apps too... where as on Paper 7100 is better than x1250  but then again its just personal thoughts


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 14, 2008)

i seriously don't understand when peeps have money to buy a quad core,8800GT... then why do they shy in spending on a PSU,when PSU is the most important element of them all

no offense meant,just my personal thoughts


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> i seriously don't understand when peeps have money to buy a quad core,8800GT... then why do they shy in spending on a PSU,when PSU is the most important element of them all
> 
> no offense meant,just my personal thoughts



if buying 8800 then yeah normal psu may not even start  but bro, cheapest 450 watts of Rs. 350/- can drive Q6600 @ 2.8 ghz  with 4 gb ram and 8600


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Feb 14, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> but bro, cheapest 450 watts of Rs. 350/- can drive Q6600 @ 2.8 ghz  with 4 gb ram and 8600



i agree 
but voltage instability is the major cause of peripheral  failure


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> i agree
> but voltage instability is the major cause of peripheral  failure



hmm.. yet to run a Core 2 DUo with substnd SMPS for full 3 years but i have the 1st Core 2 system since its been 2 years and still i didnt face any problem !!!

But dont think otherways  I tooo always advocate for at-least a Zebronics 500 watts when even some one things of OC with Core2 and a grfx card 

I made my comment just to clear if any doubt u have... as me to support ur comment on buying at-least a branded PSU or 500 watts such as Zwebronics 500 platinum at Rs. 1800/-


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 15, 2008)

sud i prefer AOC over viewsonic 4 gaming???


----------



## go4saket (Feb 15, 2008)

Brought a new system from Calcutta on 12th. Here is the config along with the price list:

Motherboard aBit IP 35-E @ Rs.5500/-
Processor Intel C2Q 6600 2.4 GHz. @ Rs.10550/-
RAM Kingston 2 GB 667 MHz. DDR2 @ Rs.2000/-
HDD Seagate 250GB Sata 16MB Buffer @ Rs.2800/-
GFX Card XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 @ Rs.4900/-
Logitech Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo @ Rs.1100/-
Cabinet IBall Workhorse (without SMPS) @ Rs.1625/-
SMPS Zebronics 500 Watt @ Rs.1800/-
Monitor Viewsonic VX922 19" TFT (4:3) @ Rs.11000/- (From ITwares, Mumbai) (Including Taxes)

All the above rates are excluding 4% VAT.

*Note: Thanks a lot to Saurav (Choto Chettah) who helped me in purchasing this system by guiding as well as getting quotations from different shops in Kolkata. Hats off to him...*


----------



## juggler (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats , nice config


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 15, 2008)

rollcage said:


> thats way too high man..
> 
> but why .. dont you think geforce more compatible with nvidia 630a chipset
> and 2ndly .. AMD 690G is around for ages .. 630a+7100 is comparatively new chipset



So true, but u know when u are using an additional graphics card then what chipset, hardly matters. 
nVidia 630i chipsets doesn't supports Dual Channel operation where as 690G does!
Although Dual Channel gives a mere boost in performance but its an advantage after all.
Some games gives almost 10-15 FPS more in Dual Channel!



Choto Cheeta said:


> if buying 8800 then yeah normal psu may not even start  but bro, cheapest 450 watts of Rs. 350/- can drive Q6600 @ 2.8 ghz  with 4 gb ram and 8600



For sure! But those 450W are not true 450W and also not as much efficient as the branded ones.

I used to have a navtech 450W that came with cabinet but i switched to Cooler Master extreme 430W. Also branded PSU has more Amps. which is good for the hardware.

Compare a local 600W PSU and a CM xtreme 600W PSU. U will also find that they have more sockets i.e SATA,molex! SO that they can give true power to the behemoths!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ I think Zebronics 500W Platinum is d better cheapest solution for a normal gud rig than wasting money for CM PSUs


----------



## Debajyoti (Feb 15, 2008)

after buyin my latest DABBA with asus m2a vm and amd 5200+ with 2 gb ram i face one problem after connection with my monitor - *samsung syncMaster 794mg
* every time i start my computer i got a worning

H?W monitor have some problem .please run del to go into setup or F1 to continue

when i everr i go for setup in h/w Monitor setting their is a 3.3 voltage error which's parameter is 4.4volte and colored red.
their is only one option useing +/- that is *ignore.

* if i set it to ignore.that worning not comming but their iare some "FOTT!" sound while start in and shut down and also sometime monitor goese completely black for a few swconds..

please help me to resolve this problem !

urgent help needed!.

thanx in advance.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

This sound sometimes comes from the HDD. I have a WD Caviar...it does make some noise at shutdown!


----------



## spikygv (Feb 18, 2008)

my frend has a budget of 20k to buy proccy , hdd , mobo , gfx card and ram

my suggestion :

c2d - e6550 7k
xfx 630i 3.5k
2 gb ddr2 800 - 2k
galaxy 8600 - 5k
160gb hdd - 2k
local psu - 0.5k

that comes to 20k.
any suggestions ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 18, 2008)

> that comes to 20k.
> any suggestions ?



Try to push for ABiT IP35-E which is Rs. 5200/- + TAX or even Galaxy 650i Ultra  when u are buying a grfx cardn then no mean of 630i as it comes with onboard grfx which is a waste and there are no Dual Channel support on it


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

650i has some heating problems with it!
+10 Abit IP-35-E! Also has good overclocking options!


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2008)

time has come, to order the stuffs

=> CoolerMaster 650W RS-650-ACAA-A1

=>NVIDIA, G92 core 8800GS (~$150)

=>Hitachi 350/500GB HDD.

=>Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 - PC2-6400 - *2GB* Kit  5-5-5-18.

should i buy this 2 GB kit, or go for 2x2GB kit (4GB kit) & what about other brands?

=>now suggest Newbie friendly Overclocking m/b.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2008)

@s18000rpm
hi dude
8800GS is just waste of money.
Its just haf poerful as 8800GT.
In that case MSI HD 3850 256 for 160$ is much much better than that.
And 2G is enuf to keep an 8800GS or 3850 happy.
get a gud latency 2 GB kit. It wud perform better than 2*2G normal 800 as far as u dont play at extreme high resolutions[but those cards cant handle that]
and 3850 can be put to extreme oc. upto 180Mhz improvement on core and 200 Mhz on memory can be achieven nd it surpases 3870 in performance.
And the 512 MB version wud be better and is for some 190$


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2008)

^cant the 8800gs be oc'd to perform better (than ATi)?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2008)

8800GS has 65mn GPU and 3850 has 55nm GPU. SO the 55nm can be oced much better.
And in stock speeds also, 3850 beats 8800GS hands down.
And with newer catalyst releases, the performance of HD 3xxx cards are increasing like hell. The performance is limited only coz of driver limitations and no game optimaisations done for ATI.
Theoritically HD 3850 has 320 shader units where even 8800GTX has only 128. But it not optimally used by games due to lack of optimisation, and nvidia seems paying every developers to optimise for nvidia. See the "way its meant to be played" logo on most of 2days game launches?

But ATI is trying to retify the lack of optimisations thru gud drivers, nd they are working gr8. eg:
catalyst 7.11 reviews are the one available whole over net. But with 7.12 things changed gr8ly. But with tha last week release of 8.1, the performance has improved very much.

And also with the HD 3850 cards u get an HDMI connector too and its a DX 10.1 card and has PCIE 2.0 interface which is backward compatiblw with 1.1.
nvidia's DX 10.1 card aka 9600GT is just on its way but as of reviews available, 8800GT is better.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 19, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Try to push for ABiT IP35-E which is Rs. 5200/- + TAX or even Galaxy 650i Ultra  when u are buying a grfx cardn then no mean of 630i as it comes with onboard grfx which is a waste and there are no Dual Channel support on it



ok . thanks . i did think of abit ip35 E but i wonder his budget will allow it .
is it better to buy ip35e+8600 now. . or 630i and get a gfx card later . say 3850 or 9600 when it comes to his budget range ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

> is it better to buy ip35e+8600 now. . or 630i and get a gfx card later . say 3850 or 9600 when it comes to his budget range ?



Try for IP35-E even if that mean u are forced to buy XFX 8400 GS which is Rs. 2100/- + TAX ...

630i lacks dual channel support  when thinkling high end system for performance then try to stay out of it  the board is only good when some one has no plan for gaming how ever its an inter OC solution for Ripping videos or such


----------



## spikygv (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks choto . supposing he takes ip35e + 8600 . is a local 450W psu enough ?

my p4 + 8600 wasnt satisfied by local 450W . voltage on 12 volt used to fall while gaming and pc wud turn off many times while gaming.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

P4 are more power hungry than C2D  anyway iBall 450 wattts does fine with 8600 and E6600  so would run fine with ur config too  but do keep an option or thought open for Zebronics Platinum 500 watts which is around Rs. 1500 , with cabinet it costs Rs. 2200


----------



## spikygv (Feb 19, 2008)

i know p4's are power hungry  . . . no wonder , the high noise of the fan . .i hope that local smps will be enough for him coz he's already extending his budget .

thanks for the quick reply's choto . 
choto , cud u test smps's in 2k-3k range. quite a lot of people say to stay away from zebby pure platinum . some say to go4 VIP , others powersafe and then there is colorsit .. so wats the best smps in that price range . 
it will be gr8 if u cud do a review on that.


----------



## vps85 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Is this price correct?*

Hi,

I just bought this config from my local vendor here

Intel core 2 Duo 2.2 Ghz
Intel DG33FB
Kingston 2GB @800Mhz DDR2 
Seagate 250GB @7200rpm 
Zebronics Cabinet + 450W SMPS
XFX Geforce 8600GT 256MB DDR3
APC 500VA UPS

Total : 25,250 INR 

he didnt give me the individual pricing. 

and also tell me the performance of this config... will i able to play Doom3/HL2 ? crysis ??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Pricing is decent. You should have got it in ~23k if you wd have done it yourself. Yep you ll be able to play Crysis @ medium settings no AA/AF.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

8800GS should be almost same as 3850pro because 3870 performs same as 8800GT. So 3850pro vs 8800GS shall remain same but all that matter is AA & AF in which nVidia takes it all!
That whats only matters to me!


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 19, 2008)

PLEZ HELP!!! i m soo confused!!!

i hav to buy mobo+processor+graphics... my budget is <20000/-

now i decided 2 compromise on mobo+processor 4 a better graphics card... but then thought as i am not a hardcore gamer... i sud be ok with 8600GT.
i still had a serious  battle goin on in my head weather 2 go 4 8600gt 7 good mobo+pro... or 2 compromise on it n go 4 8800gt 
AND NOW!!! here comes 9600GT??? HELPPPPP

here is what i had shortlisted...

MOBO:
XFX 630i - 7150
XFX n force 650i ultra
Asus P5N-E SLI/P5N32
XFX nvidia 680i LT SLI
MSI P35 Neo/platinum
MSI P6N SLI


PROC:
C2D E4400
C2D E6750
*all other C2D between are discontinued

GRAPHICS CARD:
Asus EN8600GT
XFX 8800GT
and now 9600GT
*anyone thinks i sud go 4 ATI???

PHEW!!!

NOW ppl... i need serious helppppppppppppppppp


----------



## spikygv (Feb 19, 2008)

first , dont go4 630i . . its single channel support will cripple u . .u cud wait for a few days to see the 9600GT . i read that its expected to be priced at 9k. .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 19, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2
the pro, XT, XTX etc are things of past with the HD 3850 nd 3870. 
Its just the core name, and nothin else.


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 19, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> its Core 2 Duo which u are talking about  and yes it supports the Quads too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot we purchase the system according to your configuration with light changes like instead of going for 2 gb ram we went for 1gb * 2 and in place of XFX graphics card we went with other graphic card and instead of view sonic he went for samsung.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

> instead of going for 2 gb ram we went for 1gb * 2



fine 



> XFX grafics card he went with other graphic card



exact model number and price please 



> instead of view sonic we went for samsung.



Model number and price please 

and congrats on the New Config


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 19, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> keith_j_snyder2
> the pro, XT, XTX etc are things of past with the HD 3850 nd 3870.
> Its just the core name, and nothin else.



ohoh...Sorry My bad!
Actually i saw This and this
And thought there must  be another like this so i went into that!

Also See *THIS*


----------



## Debajyoti (Feb 20, 2008)

Debajyoti said:


> after buyin my latest DABBA with asus m2a vm and amd 5200+ with 2 gb ram i face one problem after connection with my monitor - *samsung syncMaster 794mg
> * every time i start my computer i got a worning
> 
> H?W monitor have some problem .please run del to go into setup or F1 to continue
> ...



please ppl i have this problem with my machine. any kind of help appriciatable.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 20, 2008)

maybe smps is faulty . try a different smps.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

Does your monitor takes power from PSU? or is it directly connected to power plug? (i guess not).

Did u used the same ol' PSU or bought a new one?


----------



## janitha (Feb 21, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Does your monitor takes power from PSU? or is it directly connected to power plug? (i guess not).
> 
> Did u used the same ol' PSU or bought a new one?



The monitor can never consume power from  the PSU. Monitors need mains power only. In older PSUs there is a mains socket with parallel connection of mains supply but it is least likely to affect PSU performance, though it is better to avoid using it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 21, 2008)

very correct


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2008)

Guys, time to upgrade. I m buying for myself a Dell XPS M1530 laptop soon however I also need a new desktop PC for home for family. It need not be uber fast....just a decent, silent, & plug & play computer with cool looks. I will use some components from my existing PC to the new one, so all I need is a CPU, Motherboard, DDR2 RAM.

I have decided these components.

17" Samsung 740NW LCD Monitor. It's time to retire my good old (7 years old) Samsung CRT monitor. Since looks matter for this new home PC, I am opting for this model, however if there is a better monitor model in the same price segment, plz let me know.

iBall Baby 306 Cabinet. It's small & can incorporate a mATX motherboard & looks nice too.

Asus M2N-VM DVI motherboard. I don't think I will need anything more then this motherboard cos I will be sticking to onboard GeForce Graphics only as this will be a pure home computer with no gaming. 

Which AMD CPU should I go for? 4200+ X2 AM2 looks good enough to me, is ther any CPU model/Core I should look for.

2X1 GB DDR2 RAM, what speed ?? It will be kingston ValueRAM or Zion.

I will use my existing SATA HD, IDE DVD writer, TV Tuner card, keyboard & mouse, & rest as I have right now.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 21, 2008)

GX,

Bro, why not 19" ?? 19" display price is really nice these days  dell 198wef would come at Rs. 9700 incl all 

4200+ is a real nice one, how ever for ur need (heavy processing) i would say do give the 4800+ a look 

for 4200, do look out there is 2 version of it, a 90nm another 65 nm, so make sure u take the 65nm 

kingstone value ram would do  there is not much difference between price of 667mhz and 800mhz

one personal thought would be for me, going for a single 667 mhz kingstone @ GB module which would give option to add another 2 gb soon as the price would reach 1500 for single 2 gb real soon  which is now at present 1850 + tax...

also, apart from AMD, u ma think of, XFX 630i ultra + Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140 (Rs. 2400 + TAX)

thx..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Bro, why not 19" ?? 19" display price is really nice these days  dell 198wef would come at Rs. 9700 incl all


 
How do I buy Dell? Do I have to place order like we place order for Dell laptops? Online?.

19" LG is available for Rs 9.8k. I would prefer this over Dell...due to it being a local purchase as I won't be using the computer, my family members will.



> 4200+ is a real nice one, how ever for ur need (heavy processing) i would say do give the 4800+ a look


 
Nah, that much power is not required. 4200+ is good enough. I won't be using this computer much due to laptop.


> kingstone value ram would do  there is not much difference between price of 667mhz and 800mhz


 
Ok, ValueRAM was in my mind too.



> also, apart from AMD, u ma think of, XFX 630i ultra + Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140 (Rs. 2400 + TAX)


 
In the price I will get the C2D E2140, I will be able to buy a better performing Athlon64 X2. However, what is the cost of the above bundle u mentioned.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 21, 2008)

As if for power saving....u can go with BE series of processors from AMD.


@Choto

The model must be 1908WFP because i can't see the 198WFP on the web!


I found that SAMSUNG 931BW,932BW is pretty attractive LCD's. 
Whats the price for 'em?


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 21, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @aravind
> 
> thnx for the comment but truelly mate, thats an over compliment... Certainly u must understand there is no limit for knowledge and one cant in any way know every thing from every aspect !!
> 
> ...



Dear Choto,

I have seen so many posts about your guidance on hardware and saw that you have helped so many people here. Hence I am asking you to spare a few mins. I want to buy Arctic Freezer Pro 7 for socket 775 in Kolkata. Where can I buy it? And if there is any alternative, please mention that too. I have intel g33mobo with c2d e6750 and xfx 6800gt 512 MB cased in a zebronics elegance with two side cooling 80mm fans. No other fans. Stock heatsink. Corsair 450W PSU (lots of cables make it cramped) with fan facing bottom towards the GPU. All this while I was making computer exchange richer. Till I found the kolkata vendor forum and then your posts!

Posting it here as your PM is full again!

Thanks

PS Others are welcome to reply too!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ IMO you wont need arctic freezer pro 7 on your board as you cant oc it neways..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 22, 2008)

u got a graphics card then why do u need a a motherboard with onboard display! Get a P-35 motherboard or 650i or X38(if in budget) which has oerclocking potential!


----------



## dare_devil (Feb 22, 2008)

i am planing to buy a new pc with processer intel c2d q6700 or intel quad q6600, so i need a motherboard for it.
i need a good motherboard with good IGP, 
i am thinking of intel 965 based motherboard with intel x3000 graphics and XFX 630i (MG-630I-7159)
but i am not able to decide, so plz help me, and if you want to suggest any other motherboard plz tell me, also i am thinking of buying a dx10 based graphics card after 5-6 months, so it will support that, and i dont need sli or crossfire.i need this for gaming,


----------



## temperworld (Feb 22, 2008)

My frend is going to buy a new system. He needs AMD. He has NO Objections against C2D if it fits the budget . The Budget is tight 30k. 

*1. The system will be used maily for Gaming. 
2. He Needs 19" LCD moniter. 
3.He says he need decent mobo with better onboard gfx to play newer games .if you mention gfx card in the config any onboard gfx will do.*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 22, 2008)

@tech_lover

Hello, can you please brief us on the fact, that why are u in need of a external 3rd party CPU cooler ??

@dare_devil

Try for ABiT IP35-E and couple that with a XFX 8400 GS till u can get a better grfx card  if not possible then I vote for XFX 630i 7150 

@GX

Bro, XFX 630i 7150 is Rs. 3450/- + TAX at Kolkata  where as the processor E2140 is Rs. 2400/- + TAX  (not there wont be any dual channel support for 630i 7150 )


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 22, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @tech_lover
> 
> Hello, can you please brief us on the fact, that why are u in need of a external 3rd party CPU cooler ??



While playing cricket 2004 with billinear rendering on, PC conked off. Posted it on 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80652
Changing PSU brought it back to life. Started monitoring temperature as per amitash's advice
Motherboard: 36. I/O controller hub: 62 Memory Cont Hub: 67
Proccy: 33 Proccy Fan: 972 RPM
Machine is at complete idle state for 1/2 hour. Room temp is 22

But the processor temp rises to 57-60 while playing rise of nation within 10 mins. moreover got Corsair 450 PSU where the fan is facing down right at the Processor and there seems to be no fan at the back of the PSU. After putting Corsair with its thick covered wires, the Zebronics elegance has become crammed. There is no fan at the back though 2 side cooling fans are there. I am very worried that my 20 days old PC should not get spoiled.

Thanks
tech_lover


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2008)

Those temps r nothing to worry about..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

85c is tjnk temp with C2D models so I do think heating is the issue  60c is a quite safe !!!

as while over clocking we reach around 70 to 75c  when we think of stoping our self 


> moreover got Corsair 450 PSU where the fan is facing down right at the Processor and there seems to be no fan at the back of the PSU. After putting Corsair with its thick covered wires, the *Zebronics elegance* has become crammed. *There is no fan at the back though 2 side cooling fans are there.* I am very worried that my 20 days old PC should not get spoiled.



hmm... add a FAN at back  if its 120 mn would be around Rs. 150 where as if its the smaller ones then just Rs. 30  and make sure the side fans are working properlly taking air out from the cabinet


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot Choto Cheeta and Pathik. Will get the 120mm fan. Will have to search more for the fan. Today didn't find it at MD, Eastern Logica, Velocity or Supreme.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

> didn't find it at MD, Eastern Logica, Velocity or Supreme.



there is a alley just beside the extrance of E-Mall  follow that deep in chandi  there u get the cheap products when looking for fans and stuff like this


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

@techloer:60c is nothing to worry about,it used to be my idle temp of both the cores of my c2d e6300 in summers.It used to touch 66-68 on load,but its been almost 1.5years and nothing has gone bad yet,so dont freak out.

If you are that paranoid then you can try applying arctic silver5,cpu coolers will be useless on stock settings.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

Off Topic  not to harm any one, its just to share idea  that such a waste of money while buying a locked BIOS mobo with a C2D  and Cooler Master 450 watts is not quite needed where u can Rs. 1500/- Zebronics 500 platinum


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

^^correctly said about the mobo part,c2d's are meant to be OC'ed.but I dont see any reason to overclock cos all my apps and games run just fine(cpu isn't the bottleneck yet).


----------



## dare_devil (Feb 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @dare_devil
> 
> Try for ABiT IP35-E and couple that with a XFX 8400 GS till u can get a better grfx card  if not possible then I vote for XFX 630i 7150




xfx 630i 7150 is dont support dual channel, and out of these 2 IGP which is better
IMA x3000 or nvidia 7150


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

nvidia 7150 any day


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Whats the price for SAMSUNG 931BW,932BW?*


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Bro, XFX 630i 7150 is Rs. 3450/- + TAX at Kolkata  where as the processor E2140 is Rs. 2400/- + TAX  (not there wont be any dual channel support for 630i 7150 )


 
That's why I m prefering nvidia chipset with onboard graphics with AMD CPU


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> there is a alley just beside the extrance of E-Mall  follow that deep in chandi  there u get the cheap products when looking for fans and stuff like this



Thanks Choto Cheeta. Will get it from there. I have one more query for you.
My friend wants to buy a quad. I have forwarded your specs from this thread. Where should he go? He wants to buy from distributors like Mobo and Corsair RAM from Tirupati, GPU from Rashi, PSU from ZEbronics etc. But he doesn't know how to put it together  IS there any reliable place where he can take the stuff and who'll just assemble the PC?



The_Devil_Himself said:


> @techloer:60c is nothing to worry about,it used to be my idle temp of both the cores of my c2d e6300 in summers.It used to touch 66-68 on load,but its been almost 1.5years and nothing has gone bad yet,so dont freak out.
> 
> If you are that paranoid then you can try applying arctic silver5,cpu coolers will be useless on stock settings.



After reading all of your and other experts' posts, I am not so worried. So will give it a pass for the time being. Also I am absolutely noob in this. And the last thing I like to do is fiddle with the brand new stuff, specially after I had to replace the SMPS already. But will keep a hawk eye on the temperature and post it here if it starts approaching 70+. Will put a 120mm cooling fan as advised for the time being.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Feb 24, 2008)

*Suggest a Motherboard + Graphics card*

I want to upgrade my motherboard+ram+Graphics card. My budget is around Rs 7000 to Rs 8000. Now I want a motherboard which should be of microATX form factor only (as i have a small cabinet). I have decided to go for the  XFX 630i - 7150 motherboard and 2 Gb of ddr2 RAM. Now i am very confused about the graphics card . Pls suggest a good Graphics card in about Rs 3000. I will be running the games on 1024x768 resolution only and even dx9 cards are welcome as i will be running windows XP only. The details of my processor are as following


 Name                                  Intel Pentium 4 515
Codename                                  Prescott
Specification                               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
Package                                         Socket 775 LGA


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 24, 2008)

ur mobo selection is gud........only problem it hav is dat no support for dual channel memory.........

and if u r only planning to used ur gfx card for normal stuffs then i suggest there is no need for dedicated gfx card, the on-board 7150 on XFX 630i will do u job fine. Or if u wanna take a gfx card then go for 8500gt


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a Motherboard + Graphics card*



joy.das.jd said:


> I want to upgrade my motherboard+ram+Graphics card. My budget is around Rs 7000 to Rs 8000. Now I want a motherboard which should be of microATX form factor only (as i have a small cabinet). I have decided to go for the  XFX 630i - 7150 motherboard and 2 Gb of ddr2 RAM. Now i am very confused about the graphics card . Pls suggest a good Graphics card in about Rs 3000. I will be running the games on 1024x768 resolution only and even dx9 cards are welcome as i will be running windows XP only. The details of my processor are as following
> 
> 
> Name                                  Intel Pentium 4 515
> ...



get ur self a 8600GT for 5k and add another gb of ram.
save more money for a decent upgrade.


----------



## janitha (Feb 24, 2008)

But his budget is only 7-8K. 5K for the card means only 3K for Mobo and Ram. And he has already opted for 2GB. Why add one more GB.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2008)

how is *www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/system/productshow2.asp?id=358&cd=c3&proname=M2A692-GDG ?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 24, 2008)

^ good board
*www.ocworkbench.com/2007/jetway/M2A692-GDG/g1.htm



> * Category*
> *Score*​ Performance8 / 10​ Features8 / 10​ Ease Of Installation9 / 10​ Overclocking Features8 / 10​ Documentation8 / 10​ Packaging8 / 10​ Cost/Performance 9 / 10​* Overall Rating :**8.3 / 10*​


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

janitha said:


> But his budget is only 7-8K. 5K for the card means only 3K for Mobo and Ram. And he has already opted for 2GB. Why add one more GB.



i think 7-8k is too low for a gaming rig upgrade.

i aksed him to dump the xfx mobo and ddr2 idea he had.  i suggest keeping the same mobo,proccy . add some ram and buy 8600 for the same rig .


----------



## janitha (Feb 24, 2008)

sagargv said:


> i aksed him to dump the xfx mobo and ddr2 idea he had.  i suggest keeping the same mobo,proccy , add some ram and buy 8600 for the same rig .i think 7-8k is too low for a gaming rig upgrade.



That is true and the suggestion is good. 
The confusion would not have occurred if the second sentence was given first.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Feb 24, 2008)

*Upgrade blues*

I know the budget is very low for a gaming upgrade. But i need to upgrade the motherboard as i do not have a pci-express slot on my motherboard. Moreover i need to keep the processor till july only after which i will do a better upgrade of my computer.
The only thing that i have on my mind is that i do not have to invest in the motherboard again at that time. So i wanted a motherboard which has support for both the intel P4 and the C2D processors. I think the onboard graphics nvidia 7150 should be decent for some old dx9 games such as doom 3, GTA SA.

As for the jetaway [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*M2A692-GDG ,  I think it is for AMD*[/FONT]. So no chance of getting it.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]


----------



## spikygv (Feb 24, 2008)

but the xfx 630i has only single channel memory which will certainly affect ur performance later. i dont think its a wise choice to go4 630i now and then a g-card.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2008)

Choto, how is the combination of Core 2 Duo E2140/2160 with Intel DG33TL motherboard for home use? Performance wise is it equal to Athlon64 4200+ or less? Which would be a better buy


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

Yuck^^. Get a e2140 only if you plan to OC it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 25, 2008)

@gx_saurav

On stock (default inter cooler), without any heat paste, in a close uATX cabinet XFX 630i 7150 can drive an E2140 at 2.2 GHz 24x7 stable on load 

I know you may say, you dont like over clocking, but when its done right (very simple for a tech guy like u ), u would like it better than any one 

I agree with pathiks, as without OC E2140 isnt a good deal as the E2140 or such is hell of over clocker, better over clocker than C2Ds


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

hey choto wen do we get the read the n200 review?? and for how much did ya get it??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> hey choto wen do we get the read the n200 review?? and for how much did ya get it??



I need little time to complete the review as I like to test all capabilites  from all possible mean so that takes a little time 

with 1 GB RAM its Rs. 30500/- incl all


----------



## janitha (Feb 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @gx_saurav
> 
> On stock (default inter cooler), *without any heat paste*, in a close uATX cabinet XFX 630i 7150 can drive an E2140 at 2.2 GHz 24x7 stable on load
> 
> ...



I hope you meant *with* stock/default Intel TIM.

or without anything between the processor/heatspreader and HSF?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @gx_saurav
> 
> On stock (default inter cooler), without any heat paste, in a close uATX cabinet XFX 630i 7150 can drive an E2140 at 2.2 GHz 24x7 stable on load


 
Cool, means with my 450 W VIP SMPS, I can safely reach 2.2 GHz, not bad....i will over over clock 

Any idea how much Asus P5K-VM costs?


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 26, 2008)

is logitech x540 a good speaker system?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

> I hope you meant with stock/default Intel TIM.
> 
> or without anything between the processor/heatspreader and HSF?



Yes, Default Intel HSF... nothing extra used 



> Cool, means with my 450 W VIP SMPS, I can safely reach 2.2 GHz, not bad....i will over over clock



  



			
				GX said:
			
		

> Any idea how much Asus P5K-VM costs?



8k without bargain in Kolkata  way out of ur budget as far as I see , it would be better to buy IP35-E + 8400 GS than same priced P5K-VM


----------



## mehaman (Feb 26, 2008)

how is xfx630i mobo?,what about india price?Is it a choice for a faster system?I mean I dont want gaming thing


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

^^

read, this,

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/20/qui...or-a-budget-yes-performance-quad-core-system/


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi guys....
Suggest me a good Motherboard comparable to AbiT IP35 Pro but has onboard gfx.
Budget till 13k.
Thanx.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

I was in the market today to inquire about the price myself. I am getting Intel Pentium E2160 + Intel DG31PR motherboard for a combination price of Rs 6,400, is it worth it?

I may not be able to over clock, but that's not a necessity anyway. Intel DG31PR has most of things I need. It lacks Intel clear video technology but if I start to look at those things then it is better to buy a GeForce 8600 instead. I m not much into HD Movies, & GMA X3100 should suffice for my "OS only" needs. What say you guys?

One more thing, I am also buying a new Harddisk. 160 GB SATA 2.0 with 8 MB Buffer & 5 years warrenty, the brands are Seagete & Western Digital, which one to go for?


----------



## mehaman (Feb 26, 2008)

@choto:well,Is this board(630i) available for buy online  I asked dealers in coimbatore today,they dont have any idea


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I was in the market today to inquire about the price myself. I am getting Intel Pentium E2160 + Intel DG31PR motherboard for a combination price of Rs 6,400, is it worth it?
> 
> I may not be able to over clock, but that's not a necessity anyway. Intel DG31PR has most of things I need. It lacks Intel clear video technology but if I start to look at those things then it is better to buy a GeForce 8600 instead. I m not much into HD Movies, & GMA X3100 should suffice for my "OS only" needs. What say you guys?


not worth it, as the mobo is rather expensive. I would suggest an AMD based solution instead.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> not worth it, as the mobo is rather expensive. I would suggest an AMD based solution instead.


 
AMD solution available here is even more costly . Athlon64 4200+ Asus M2N motherboard = 8k


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I was in the market today to inquire about the price myself. I am getting Intel Pentium E2160 + Intel DG31PR motherboard for a combination price of Rs 6,400, is it worth it?
> 
> I may not be able to over clock, but that's not a necessity anyway. Intel DG31PR has most of things I need. It lacks Intel clear video technology but if I start to look at those things then it is better to buy a GeForce 8600 instead. I m not much into HD Movies, & GMA X3100 should suffice for my "OS only" needs. What say you guys?
> 
> One more thing, I am also buying a new Harddisk. 160 GB SATA 2.0 with 8 MB Buffer & 5 years warrenty, the brands are Seagete & Western Digital, which one to go for?



don't get e2160 if you don't plan to overclock(now repeat this like 100 times ),it will suck at stock speeds.

e2160+XFX 630i is the best bang for your bucks right now.And BTW this mobo has better onboard than x3100 afaik.Or if you really want it cheapo then you can bet palit n33 something(It is based on the same chipset and exactly same as xfx one except of course the quality).And FYI Abit counter-part of this mobo costs about 4.1k.

If I were you I would have gone for e4500+xfx630i(8k total) or e4500\e2160+abit ip35e(9.5k\7.5k) approx.

yea x3100 definitely is good enough for os only needs and so is the onboard 71xx of xfx 630i.


I have heard WD provides home pickup and delivery incase you need to RMA your harddisk,so its the better choice in this case IMO.but please do confirm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> AMD solution available here is even more costly . Athlon64 4200+ Asus M2N motherboard = 8k


how about VIA chipset mobo + Sempron + 512 ddr667 stick ? It costs only 4000


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

> e2160+XFX 630i is the best bang for your bucks right now


 
XFX 630i is good but doesn't support Dual Channel Memory. I don't want it.



> I have heard WD provides home pickup and delivery incase you need to RMA your harddisk,so its the better choice in this case IMO.but please do confirm.


 
Shopkeeper was saying the same. I wanted to know about reliability & performance though.

Hmm...what if I buy Intel Pentium E2160 & Asus P5KPL-VM motherboard which can over clock? Will that be a good deal?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

dude have you ever heard how much performance gain dual channel provides over single channel?Just a meagre 2-4% iirc.so thats just not a acceptable point IMO.


and yea abit ip35e has no onboard video(just FYI incase you want to buy this super good mobo).


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude have you ever heard how much performance gain dual channel provides over single channel in Photoshop, Adobe Lightroom, Windows Media Encoder, ACDSee Album creation etc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Dude have you ever heard how much performance gain dual channel provides over single channel in Photoshop, Adobe Lightroom, Windows Media Encoder, ACDSee Album creation etc.


add <every game released since 2005> to this list.

DUAL CHANNEL ROCKS. ITS LIKE OVERCLOCKING WITHOUT OVERCLOCKING.

my friend first had Dual Channel 2GB config. Later, he added an extra 256 mb stick(greedily stole it from his office) and noticed a PERFORMANCE DROP instead of GAIN.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

So far this is what I have decided unless someone recomends something else, better in the same price segment.

Intel Pentium E2160 CPU
Intel DG31PR or Asus P5KPL-VM Motherboard, if Asus is available.
2X1 GB DDR2 667 RAM.
Western Digital WD1600AAJS Harddisk
iBall Baby 306 CPU Cabinet

Rest of the stuff will be my existing like my monitor, keyboard etc.

Will going for DDR2 800 give any noticable performance benefit over DDR2 667?

I will be selling my existing PC which is about 4.5 years old now for 6K to the shopkeeper. 

Pentium 4 3.06 GHz
Intel 865GBF motherboard
2X1GB DDR 400 RAM
80 GB Samsung SATA HD
Frontech Cabinet
Zalman CNPS 7000 AlCu CPU Cooler
GeForce 6600GT AGP with 256 MB RAM

The main concern is that the computer should work as is. I need to install, configure the OS once & then my family should not get to any hassle with it. You know, just start & run the OS, that kind of PC.

Existing hardware which I will migrate to the new PC

Microsoft Erogonomics Keyboard 4000 with Laser Mouse 5000
Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000
Logitech X-230 Speakers
Philips HP-250 earphones
Pinnacle 100i Internal TV Tuner card
Samsung SH-S202J IDE DVD Writer
Windows Vista & Office 2007 License


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

GX, even get it from IT wares  that would be cheaper...

Intel boards are good, but when you compare any other available solution under such budget, they dont look good any more 

if u want E2140, do note, without OC you really would be unhappy with its performance  hence under that budget better thing would have been *X2 4200+ and M2A-VM*

*www.theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

Choto, not E2140 but E2160.

Performance wise E2160 is similar to Athlon64 X2 3800+ AM2. The thing is that the combination of X2 4200+ & M2N-VM is more costly compared to The intel combination


----------



## axxo (Feb 26, 2008)

get E2160 + Biostar TP35D2-A7 (2.6+4.5)-7.1K 
gr8 for overclocking
p35 chipset
dual channel
but no onboard vga..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

@gx_saurav

Just 200 MHz  anyway man u would be ending up wasting the extra bucks spent for E2160 

anyway, I can only suggest, choice is ur own  personal vote is for E2140 + XFX 630i 7150  as I see on real world apps, @ 2.2 GHz this Intel conbination performance better than 4200+ with M2A-VM


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

Since it has no onboard VGA that increses the total cost to about 10k.

Sorry, onboard graphics is a must yaar.....what will I do of a GFX card in this situation. I will indeed buy one but later, when required.

Choto, Any idea about Asus P5KPL-VM motherboard's cost?



Choto Cheeta said:


> @gx_saurav
> 
> Just 200 MHz  anyway man u would be ending up wasting the extra bucks spent for E2160


 
It seems like 2140 is a better deal if I over clock & 2160 a better feal if I don't over clock.



> personal vote is for E2140 + XFX 630i 7150  as I see on real world apps, @ 2.2 GHz this Intel conbination performance better than 4200+ with M2A-VM


 
I know yaar, it is indeed good but single channel memory is a downer in my case. Also this motherboard is not easily available here.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

Local kolkata dealers are asking Rs. 5300/- + TAX without bargain  didnt yet bought one so cant confirm their exact pricing


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

^^^ That's it, I m buying E2160 with Intel DG31PR motherboard & will overclock as much as the Intel motherboard supports or won't over clock. I need a hassle free system which works & I m not paying much anyway as i m getting some money by selling my old system.

What about harddisk? Western digital or Seagate. Both are available at same price, & warrenty.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

> I know yaar, it is indeed good but single channel memory is a downer in my case.



Sure ??

just a thought, real world test, Q6600 with XFX 630i Ultra and 4 GB (2x2) Single channel 667 MHz Kingstone lavue RAM and Q6600 with ABiT IP35-E and 2 GB (2x1) Dual Channel 800 MHz RAM with 8400 GS... rest all same...

AutoGK encodes 8.5 GB DVD to 700 MB rip 20 to 30 mins faster  where as their price (total system) is same, infact ABiT one is costly because of the extra grfx card 



> ^^^ That's it, I m buying E2160 with Intel DG31PR motherboard & will overclock as much as the Intel motherboard supports or won't over clock.



GX, once again a personal thought, *on stock*, Intel Pentiun D 925 (65nm version) would be much better than E2160  also Intel boards comes with No OC at all 

@GX

Why dont you order from ITwares ?? they have a fare pricing, may be expensive than Kolkata local rate but its much cheaper than your place as I see


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> GX, once again a personal thought, *on stock*, Intel Pentiun D 925 (65nm version) would be much better than E2160  also Intel boards comes with No OC at all


 
Hmm, let me see if Pentium D 965 Is available or not. Pentium D is famous for over heating but 65 NM might be able to help it.

I cannot order from ITWares cos I m buying the system from a shop here & selling my old system in the same shop. Don't have enough time to look for a potential buyer myself.

Off Topic : Got a call from ISBM Pune today on XAT score....might have to go back to Pune in few days. 



Choto Cheeta said:


> Sure ??
> 
> just a thought, real world test, Q6600 with XFX 630i Ultra and 4 GB (2x2) Single channel 667 MHz Kingstone lavue RAM and Q6600 with ABiT IP35-E and 2 GB (2x1) Dual Channel 800 MHz RAM with 8400 GS... rest all same...
> 
> AutoGK encodes 8.5 GB DVD to 700 MB rip 20 to 30 mins faster  where as their price (total system) is same, infact ABiT one is costly because of the extra grfx card


 
Bro, DVD encoding is CPU intensice not Memory Subsystem intensive. Try a photoshop/3Ds Max/gaming test & you will know.

It's true that I won't be doing much 3Ds Max & rest of the work on this CPU, but it won't hurt to use this PC as a 2ndry computer to render as a render farm 

Choto, if I go my way of E2160 & Intel DG31PR motherboard, how much performance/money will I lose?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

Its *Pentium 925* which may fall at a lower budget and the new 65nm ones seems to be better than older 90nm ones...

but note, I once again say *ON STOCK* a 925 would be better than E21xx processors 



> Choto, if I go my way of E2160 & Intel DG31PR motherboard, how much performance/money will I lose?



GX, its personal Vote, get an AMD Solution from *ITwares* over this E21xx ones...

in your budget that would be a better choice


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

Again, can't get from ITWares. I will look for Pentium 925 tomorrow.

One thing I like about the E2xxx series is the CPU feature set. Despite of being a desktop CPU it can throttle the CPU Clock,FSB & cache to reduce power consumption.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

I recomend aXXo's biostar e2140 config. just add a sub 2k graphics card to it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I recomend aXXo's biostar e2140 config. just add a sub 2k graphics card to it.


 
Sub 2K graphics card = GeForce 7 series. No way, If I buy a gfx card now it has to be a DirectX 10/OpenGL 2.1 based gfx card.

I checked Pentium D 925, Sorry..it is Netburst architecture, no way I m gonna buy this.

I asked a lot, not many choices available here on my budget of 10K for everything. Final config is 

Intel Pentium E2160 CPU
Intel DG31PR motherboard or Asus P5KPL-VM motherboard, if Asus is available I will stretch my budget
2X1 GB DDR2 667 RAM
Are koi harddisk ka to bolo bhai....WD or Seagate


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I was in the market today to inquire about the price myself. I am getting Intel Pentium E2160 + Intel DG31PR motherboard for a combination price of Rs 6,400, is it worth it?


Why are you buying this proc??? I'd suggest if you can get hold of Core2Duo E4000 series proc its better than this. Both of them lack VT (virtualization). While E2000 series comes with only 1MB cache, E4000 series cmes with 2MB and believe me it does matter!

Just search around and try to get hold of E4000 series proc. And DG33 based mobo for Pentium Dual Core??!!!

I think you've chosen a bad combo! I'd recommend an AMD solution too (get it from somewhere else, if you can or order online). This config just doesn't cut it!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Are koi harddisk ka to bolo bhai....WD or Seagate


 
WD are more reliable than seagate,silent,performance is the same (keeping the 500gb\1tb apart) and warranty is great.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Why are you buying this proc??? I'd suggest if you can get hold of Core2Duo E4000 series proc its better than this. Both of them lack VT (virtualization). While E2000 series comes with only 1MB cache, E4000 series cmes with 2MB and believe me it does matter!


 
I know it matters but money also matters. I know E4xxx is better but I don't need that much performance so why pay a huge difference.

According to ITWares

E2160 = Rs 3,050
E4300 = Rs 4,550

The difference is 1 MB Cache, & it matters in gaming only. For anything else we do this cache difference is negligible & I have already said that I will hardly be playing games on this computer, sans Solitire & Chess 

AMD CPU is cheap, but motherboards are not properly available here. Most of them are available on order only. The combination I asked to the shopkeeper was Athlon64 4200+ with Asus M2N-VM DVI motherboard, he gave me HDMI model & cost was Rs 8,000. I will ask tomorrow for the same AMD config in some other shop.

Cost wise both system r similar, but AMD provides more performance at the same cost, this I know but all depends on the availability


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

> ^ good board
> *www.ocworkbench.com/2007/jetw...692-GDG/g1.htm
> 
> Quote:
> ...


*

and any good processor for it ?
*​


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

Arey tu to lappy lene wala tha??


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

I am buying the Dell XPS M1530 for me but this computer is for home use, which my family will use.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and any good processor for it ?
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]


Get the x2 5200+


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Get the x2 5200+


that was a 2.5k budget mobo. That means budget proccy.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

> Are koi harddisk ka to bolo bhai....WD or Seagate



try to get WD as Seagate 160 GB ones some how is making chitering sound these days


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> that was a 2.5k budget mobo. That means budget proccy.


k  then get a 4000+ . 2.6k ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 26, 2008)

when you are ready to spend about 10k for everything 1k hardly matters. Anyways since you are not gonna run even bare games or do some rendering I guess its ok.

Advantage with AMD is that their procs support VT. But if its for family I fail to understand why are you changing the system? Your current system is just good enuf.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

It's 4.5 years old & I can't stand Pentium 4 in the era of C2D 

I will inquire about the price of AMD tomorrow. If I can get the combination of Athlon64 X2 4200+ with Asus M2N-VM DVI then I will sure opt for that.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2008)

which one of the following wud be a better choice:
1>E2160 + XFX 630i
2>X2 4000+ + MSI K9AGM2

need 1 4 my frnd and he is planning to oc.also either dcombo will hav 2*1GB ram and a XFX 8800GTS 320MB to handle


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

if one plans a dedicated grfx card the change the 630i with *ABiT IP35-E*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 27, 2008)

@hellgate
the AMD combo will come under 5k [both]

But the other config wud cross 6.5k mark


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2008)

@Choto  this is just a makeshift pc.he waitin 4 Nehalem.just wants to play all the games that will be realeasing 4 Neahlem hits the market.so he doesnt want to spend much.maybe he'll sell off the 8800GTS 320MB and get a 9600GT/8800GT 512MB but thats a diff story all together.
as of now just tell me which combo sud i buy.
he wont spend 5k on the mobo.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude if u want to overclock then u gotta have the IP-35-E board(min. for overclocking) otherwise forget overclocking and run for AMD setup.

About Nehalem core.....then u don't need to wait because either of your hardware will be a total waste.
It will sport DDR3 RAM and LGA 1160. So there is no point of waiting for NEHALEM!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and any good processor for it ?
> [/size][/font][/b][/center]





MetalheadGautham said:


> that was a 2.5k budget mobo. That means budget proccy.





Pathik said:


> k  then get a 4000+ . 2.6k ..


4000+ = 2.6k ?
and how about hellgate's planned mobo instead of mine ?
how is 4000+ compared to E2140 ? when both are OCed by stock kooling ?


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> About Nehalem core.....then u don't need to wait because either of your hardware will be a total waste.
> It will sport DDR3 RAM and LGA 1160. So there is no point of waiting for NEHALEM!


 
i dont think that my hardware will be a total waste.2day i'm selling off my C2Q Q6600 and XFX 680i for a total price of 23k.so i'll spend bout 5k from that amt and get a mobo+proccy combo and keep the rest and use it when i shall upgrade to Nehalem.
my frnd is selling off his P4 and D102 and getting soomething similar to wat i buy.
when Nehalem arrives i'll just setup a new rig keeping the old one.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

hellgate said:


> i dont think that my hardware will be a total waste.2day i'm selling off my C2Q Q6600 and XFX 680i for a total price of 23k.so i'll spend bout 5k from that amt and get a mobo+proccy combo and keep the rest and use it when i shall upgrade to Nehalem.
> my frnd is selling off his P4 and D102 and getting soomething similar to wat i buy.
> when Nehalem arrives i'll just setup a new rig keeping the old one.


C2Q Q6600 + 680i for 23k ? you got a really good deal indeed.
and spending 5k from that amount and getting a mobo + proccy is not a bad idea
I think AMD is the only choice you have
but you might get a very good deal with that money.

========================================================
I found this mobo on asus site that retails at 2.5k on theitwares.com:
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=498&l4=0&model=1574&modelmenu=1
It has support for intel's core2 range of processors.
I thought it might make a great pair with E2140
But it lacks decent intergrated graphics(GMA 950 sucks)
================================================================
any comments on this one ?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 4000+ = 2.6k ?
> and how about hellgate's planned mobo instead of mine ?
> how is 4000+ compared to E2140 ? when both are OCed by stock kooling ?


yes it costs 2.6k
MSI K9AGM2 does not have 4 ddr2 dual channel slots so Jetway is much better-i'd suggest the same to hellgate

X2 4000+ performs better than E2140 .source- CPu benchmark chart on *www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=917&model2=884&chart=435


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> yes it costs 2.6k
> MSI K9AGM2 does not have 4 ddr2 dual channel slots so Jetway is much better-i'd suggest the same to hellgate
> 
> X2 4000+ performs better than E2140 .source- CPu benchmark chart on *www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=917&model2=884&chart=435


 
but E2160 performs better or is at par with X2 400+.both procies also cost almost the same (X2 4000+ -> 2.6k & E2160 -> 2.7k).
also E2160 oc's better than X2 4000+.
so ithink its better to buy the E2160 instead of X2 4000+.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

yes it does. he wants to compare E2140 with X2 4000+
and yea its better to buy E2160 but a similar motherboard with those features will cost more than AMD's mobo.so considering VFM its better.there's 6-7% difference in performance


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

hellgate said:


> but E2160 performs better or is at par with X2 400+.both procies also cost almost the same (X2 4000+ -> 2.6k & E2160 -> 2.7k).
> but E2160 oc's better than X2 4000+.
> so ithink its better to buy the E2160 instead of X2 4000+.


E2160 is just 200mhz extra on E2140. And if both X2 4000+ and E2160 are OCed to the max on respective mobos(jetway + 4000 and XFX630i + 2160) I feel 4000+ must perform better.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> E2160 is just 200mhz extra on E2140. And if both X2 4000+ and E2160 are OCed to the max on respective mobos(jetway + 4000 and XFX630i + 2160) I feel 4000+ must perform better.


 
cant agree with u on this one.when oc'ed the E2140/E2160 will perform far better than X2 4000+ for the sole reason that both E2140/E2160 will clk higher that X2 4000+ can ever think of.also E2160 will perform better when oc'd.


----------



## priyadarshi (Feb 27, 2008)

hi all!
plz suggest me proc and ram for my intel dg965ry. this board supports upto 2.66ghz E6700 processor. 
*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry
and 8gb of ram at DDR2 667 or DDR2 533 and 4gb at DDR2 800
*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dg965ry/sb/CS-026602.htm
which one will perform better. 8gb with 667mhz or 4gb with 800mhz.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2008)

hellgate said:


> cant agree with u on this one.when oc'ed the E2140/E2160 will perform far better than X2 4000+ for the sole reason that both E2140/E2160 will clk higher that X2 4000+ can ever think of.also E2160 will perform better when oc'd.


+1, wanna overclock then E series is the best. Wanna run at stock speed then nothing beats AMD for VFM.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

I found the cost just now, AMD 4200+ is for Rs 3, 500 here but Asus M2N-VM DVI is Rs 5,800. I am going with Intel setup

Final config is..

Intel Pentium E2160 CPU
Asus P5KPL-VM Motherboard
2X1 GB DDR2 667 RAM.
Western Digital WD1600AAJS Harddisk
iBall Baby 306 CPU Cabinet
I will be exchanging my 10 days old Samsung SH-S202J IDE DVD Writer for a similar SATA Model for free
I am exchanging my Pinnacle PCTV 100i TV Tuner card & buying a Pinnacle PCTV Tuner kit for Vista for Rs 500
LG 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor after selling my Samsung Syncmaster 793S CRT Monitor

Existing hardware which I will migrate to the new PC

Microsoft Erogonomics Keyboard 4000 with Wireless Laser Mouse 5000
Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000
Logitech X-230 Speakers
Philips HP-250 earphones
Windows Vista & Office 2007 License

The PC will be a small but nice looking silent system. I will over clock upto safe limit with the stock cooler. If like Choto said, the system can run stable & cool upto 2.2 GHz fine without any hickups then I will sure overclick to 2.2 Ghz. Stress testing is not a problem to heat up the CPU, just start Cinebench in loop 

Total money I have to pay to the shopkeeper is Rs 7,000.

Is it a good deal?


----------



## janitha (Feb 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I found the cost just now, AMD 4200+ is for Rs 3, 500 here but Asus M2N-VM DVI is Rs 5,800. I am going with Intel setup



Even @ theitwares, M2N - VM DVI costs only Rs.3300/-. How can there be such a difference?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

Cos the DVI model isn't available, HDMI one is.

No problems though, I will over clock the E2160 cpu anyway...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ 7k looks good overall  I think you can go with the setup.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

Guys, fellow friends...I am very sorry to say but SCRAP THE IDEA....I GOT A JOB AGAIN. 

I got my designing job again in Lucknow, which I can continue to do from home and if I get selected somewhere then I will leave this job & jump to studies, purchase of laptop is on hold now as I again need a Desktop workstation. I am looking at TheITWares for approximate costs, continuing with the old configuration. No over clocking now & I need a better CPU out of the box.

Now the motherboards are going to be either Intel DG31PR or Asus M2N-VM DVI depending on whether it is Intel or AMD.

For CPU, here is the question. Core 2 Duo E4500 is for Rs 4,800 while Athlon64 5000+ is available for Rs 5,000. Which is better performance wise?

For graphics card, XFX 8500GT with 512 MB RAM looks good at Rs 4,000. Since I don't have to game, 8600GT isn't required & additional 256 MB of RAM compared to XFX 8600GT is better in my case.

Rest everything else is same as before.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 27, 2008)

4200+ @ 3.5k???
its below 3k here and M2N VM DVI is for 3.3k in here. I damn sure coz ive already bought it for two of my friends.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Guys, fellow friends...I am very sorry to say but SCRAP THE IDEA....I GOT A JOB AGAIN.
> 
> I got my designing job again in Lucknow, which I can continue to do from home and if I get selected somewhere then I will leave this job & jump to studies, purchase of laptop is on hold now as I again need a Desktop workstation. I am looking at TheITWares for approximate costs, continuing with the old configuration. No over clocking now & I need a better CPU out of the box.
> 
> ...


 
congrats for the job  

X2 5000+ has less L2 cache so even it can be overclocked to X2 6400+,it performs not that good. E4500 beats X2 5000+  anyday when oc'ed.even E2160 does that 
go with intel E4500 , XFX 8500GT 512mb , motherboard-if u can extend ur budget,DG33FB will be much better


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

That's not in the requirment list anymore

@ Nish...

Tell me about non overclocked state, cos like I said no more over clocking now.

*Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 or Athlon64 X2 5000+ AM2* in non-over clocked state.

Is Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 available? I remember it works at 2.4 GHz & has 2 MB L2 Cache

Taking a look at XFX 8500GT with 512MB RAM now. More Video RAM helps in 3ds max compared to a 8600GT over 8500GT.

Intel DG33FB motherboard provides no compelling feature over DG31PR for my use. I want a stable workstation you know.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/mainstream%20cpu%20roundup%20q3%202007_09250790922/15639.png

 Source-ANandtech
E4500 beats AMD 5000+ at stock
and the motherboard i was saying because it supports dual channel ram,but DG31PR is also good.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That's not in the requirment list anymore
> 
> @ Nish...
> 
> ...


No e6600. and it had 4mb l2.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 CPU is fixed. This is final. If I can get an old stock of E6600 then I will buy it.

Intel DG31PR motherboard is Final.

Cabinet is iBall Baby 306, final.

2X1 GB DDR2 667 RAM is Final.

XFX GeForce 8600GT with 512 MB DDR2 RAM & 17" Samsung 732NW LCD monitor is final, but next month.

Western Digital WD1600AAJS Harddisk is final.

I will be exchanging my Samsung SH-S202J IDE DVD Writer for Samsung SH-S203D SATA DVD Writer for free.

I will be exchanging my Pinnacle PCTV 100i with Pinnacle Tuner kit for Vista by paying a difference of Rs 500.

Existing hardware which I will migrate to the new PC

Microsoft Erogonomics Keyboard 4000 with Laser Mouse 5000
Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000
Logitech X-230 Speakers
Philips HP-250 earphones
Windows Vista & Office 2007 License


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

^ awesome !
that WD HDD was my 1st ever WD hdd-it performs great and i got so impressed i bought rest 3 hdds of the same brand 

i won't say anything abt LCD because 1 month might change current choice 

PS- make sure that mobo is from the latest lot-the one that has a newest manfacturing date (i'd say that for any motherboard)


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, I will check that the motherboard is latest stock


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 27, 2008)

hellgate said:


> but E2160 performs better or is at par with X2 400+.both procies also cost almost the same (X2 4000+ -> 2.6k & E2160 -> 2.7k).
> also E2160 oc's better than X2 4000+.
> so ithink its better to buy the E2160 instead of X2 4000+.



So true!
Besides this, i have seen people overclocked their E2160 @ 3.0 GHz on stock cooling.


----------



## devips (Feb 27, 2008)

OK guys, how good is the Intel DG33TL Board? I am buying one shortly, so tell me am I doing right?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 27, 2008)

if you have a grfx card then buy ABiT IP35-E and if you plan to run onboard then go for XFX 630i 7150


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 27, 2008)

Intel DG33TL motherboard is good, however have a look at DG31PR motherboard just cos it is cheap & provides adequate enough features.

What DG33TL has over DG31PR

1) Support for 8 GB RAM instead of 4 GB. Do u need 8 GB? 4 RAM slots instead of 2

2) 7.1 Channel Audio instead of 5.1 Channel, again do u need it?

3) Support for HDMI & HDCP, but this is irrelevant unless you don't plan to buy a graphics card.

DG31PR seems like a better & balanced buy to me.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 28, 2008)

Is 2.5" HDD available in 500GB and if yes, what is the approx cost of the same.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep they have started becoming available but are very costly.. If u just want portable storage, get the WD Passport or the Seagate FreeAgent.


----------



## priyadarshi (Feb 28, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> hi all!
> plz suggest me proc and ram for my intel dg965ry. this board supports upto 2.66ghz E6700 processor.
> *processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry
> and 8gb of ram at DDR2 667 or DDR2 533 and 4gb at DDR2 800
> ...



anyone help me out plz....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

BTW whats the price of DG31PR and TL, gx?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

ab mera kam ka kya hua ?

m2a 692 gdg looks good as a mobo
4000+ looks bad as a proccy
xfx 630i luks bad as a mobo
2140/2160 luks gud as proccy

what to do gentlemen ?


----------



## janitha (Feb 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ab mera kam ka kya hua ?
> 
> m2a 692 gdg looks good as a mobo
> 4000+ looks bad as a proccy
> ...



Try to use both the good things if you can! 

(don't misunderstand. just joking)


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> BTW whats the price of DG31PR and TL, gx?


 
DG31PR = 3500
DG33TL=6550




MetalheadGautham said:


> ab mera kam ka kya hua ?
> 
> m2a 692 gdg looks good as a mobo
> 4000+ looks bad as a proccy
> ...



*www2.abit.com.tw/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=I-N73HD&fMTYPE=LGA775

If ur budget can be extended a little get this board.cost=4100 it can be overclocked much better


----------



## go4saket (Feb 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yep they have started becoming available but are very costly.. If u just want portable storage, get the WD Passport or the Seagate FreeAgent.



Any idea of the cost?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

janitha said:


> Try to use both the good things if you can!
> 
> (don't misunderstand. just joking)


world is always full of compromises


nish_higher said:


> DG31PR = 3500
> DG33TL=6550
> 
> 
> ...


dual channel is not present in it.

and its for a friend, not myself. He is determined to have Dual channel. And if this turns out to be good, I myself might concider buying one. We both have the same current config, thats P4, Intel 915GLVG mobo, and ddr ram. Our mobos have no AGP or PCIe slots, so we both want to upgrade to something that can last till nehalem arrives. I have the patience to keep my current rig and wait, but he wants to go for something that can help him play crysis before marriage . My patience too is wearing out, so I am also concidering an upgrade. We both want a solution thats as cheap as possible but still works fine. I don't mind OverClocking, and intend to do it to the maximum level that touches the boderline of safety(343.15 Kelvin). And my friend doesn't mind OCing if its done by someone ecept himself, who knows what to do.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> BTW whats the price of DG31PR and TL, gx?


 
DG31PR = Rs 3,800


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

^ dual channel is present in intel DG33 FC, it costs 4900 .its a great board


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I have the patience to keep my current rig and wait, but he wants to go for something that can help him play crysis before marriage .


 
Buy it, buy it right now. He will not be able to play Crysis after marriage, as his life will be in Crysis


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

^ lol  
Play crysis 1 before marriage
After that its Crysis 2,3,4...100,etc...



gx_saurav said:


> DG31PR = Rs 3,800


what ?  
deltapage shows 3600 including TN VAT  
in chd its for 3650


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

Cost is always high in lucknow which we have to reduce it by bargaining.

Anyway, I am buying the computer today or tomorrow. Should I go ahead or change something?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Buy it, buy it right now. He will not be able to play Crysis after marriage, as his life will be in Crysis


thats why he wants to upgrade soon
and I am struggling to find a good setup for cheap price.
there are two wannabe crysis player's dreams involved here.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^ Crysis runs on Windows Vista


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Cost is always high in lucknow which we have to reduce it by bargaining.
> 
> Anyway, I am buying the computer today or tomorrow. Should I go ahead or change something?


 
*This is your final,right?*



> Ok, Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 CPU is fixed. This is final. If I can get an old stock of E6600 then I will buy it.
> 
> Intel DG31PR motherboard is Final.
> 
> ...


 
*You should buy this*


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanx, I m leaving now. Depending on parts availability I will either buy it today or tomorrow. Will post some pics of my "Lab" 

The System will be used for everything general purpose along with Photoshop CS3, Illustrator CS3, 3D Studio Max 2008, After Effect CS3, Autodesk Combustion, Premiere Pro CS3, Microsoft Expression Blend & Expression Design & WPF Application developement. Kind of a designer's workstation.....

When I buy a computer I pay attention to efficiency. The last computer I bought 4.5 years ago is still strong & I only had to upgrade the RAM in it over the years, I added a TV Tuner card & new harddisk though as the old harddisk died. The one I m buying now will be again used for atleast 4 years. 

I am not buying a graphics card right now as I don't require it for the first month atleast, & in 1 month the cost of 8600GT will reduce due to the release of 9600GT.

Sound card is no longer required, the onboard HD Audio is good enough for me. I use 2.1 speakers or headphone.

Oh! by the way,...this is gonna be my CPU Cabinet

*iball.co.in/admin/images/main_img_113.jpg

But the other model gives an illusion of Mac Pro 

*iball.co.in/admin/images/main_img_108.jpg


----------



## go4saket (Feb 28, 2008)

I brought the black model out of the two. Its actually a Server cabinet but fortunately the desktop Mobo fits fine...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Yeah and its pretty expensive too!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

This just in, I just came back from the shop, the stock wasn't available so I will be buying the computer tomorrow. Here are the prices I was quoted today.

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 + Intel DG31PR Motherboard = Rs 8,300

2X 1 GB Dynet DDR2 667 RAM = Rs 1,700

Westen Digital WD1600AABS Harddisk (2 MB Buffer) = Rs 2,000

The 8 MB Buffer model isn't available & will come on order. *Should I go with 2 MB Buffer or should I order the 8 MB buffer* model WD1600AAJS ? 

iBall Baby 306 cabinet with 400W Power Supply = Rs 1,800

My DVD writer will be replaced with the SATA Model & TV Tuner card with new Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista.

I will need to give my old computer & Rs 8,000.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

^ 8mb buffer man whatever happens.2mb is just toooooo less for the work u have to do.
dynet rams are very poor performers (no i'm not talking abt overclocking) .get kingston \corsair\transcend value series


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, I will ask for Kingston ValueRAM & 8 MB Buffer based harddisk, I m ordering the harddisk right now so I will get it by tomorrow


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> 2X 1 GB Dynet DDR2 667 RAM = Rs 1,700


Dynet RAM is the worst component in you list! Get Kingston.



gx_saurav said:


> Westen Digital WD1600AABS Harddisk (2 MB Buffer) = Rs 2,000


Whoa! You kidding?? 2MB buffer. Nothing less than 8MB buffer should do!



gx_saurav said:


> iBall Baby 306 cabinet with 400W Power Supply = Rs 1,800


My advice: Get at least 500W PSU. Why? You'll soon gonna run outta space on that puny 160GB HDD and you wudn't wanna throw it so soon coz its kinda not old.

Next you gonna put in an 8600/9600GT or comparable.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

I just ordered Kingston ValueRAM 2X1GB DDR2 667 which will come on order by tomorrow but Western Digital WD1600AAJS hard disk will take 2 days to arrive. Oh! Well, waiting for 2 days to get much better performance sounds a better deal to me.

The way I manage my hard disk, 160 GB is more then enough. Will you guys believe that out of my 50 GB E drive, 30 GB is still free , so hard disk space is not an issue.

The 400W PSU is the one bundled. I will replace it with a VIP SMPS, will that do? 450 W will be enough for the system even with 8600GT


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Harddisk with 8 MB Buffer isn't available  . I m still trying for it though at other shops.


Wait... wait.. and wait till you get an 8mb buffer hdd.



gx_saurav said:


> The 400W PSU is the one bundled. I will replace it with a VIP SMPS, will that do? 450 W will be enough for the system even with 8600GT


Think of the future. Very very important. Hafing an 50W may cost a bit now but sure is future proof! This is one component which you don't change every now and then. Prolly the least upgraded of all compnents. Invest in a good quality future proof PSU.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

ok, I edited the post. I ordered the 8 MB Buffer model, it will come by monday, so I will buy the computer on monday now.

I m buying the included 400W PSU in the cabinet right now as it is good enough for existing needs. When I buy the graphics card in a month then I will order a better VIP or some other PSU & sale my existing PSU for Rs 500 to the vendor.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

@gx_saurav:

1. So what if crysis runs on Windows Vista ?(I didn't make the S $ and the V P as choto's thread is too good to be spoilt)

2. There are other cabinets available with 500W PSU and they still manage to look good

3. Concider WD Calviar 320 GB 16 mb buffer Rs. 3500/- HDD, because as long as you have a game/music/movie buff in the house, any HDD will appear tiny. The extra Rs. 1500 is worth it.

4. Kingston Value RAM is good. Buy it.

5. Processor and Mobo look quite good at that price. Nice choice. Do write a review.

@anirudh:


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Hafing an *50W* may cost a bit now but sure is future proof!


50W is not even past proof


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @anirudh:
> 
> 50W is not even past proof


Typo there... wanted to type: "Hafing an _extra _50W..."


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

Shuks....the harddisk will take 4 days to come , purchase is on tuesday & it's gonna cost me a little more.

RAM is available now, Kingston ValueRAM KVR667D2N5K2/2G, kit of 2X1 GB DDR2 667 modules.

@ Gautam

I like the cabinet, sweet & cute....cweet I would say . I will buy a high power PSU later with the graphics card.



> 3. Concider WD Calviar 320 GB 16 mb buffer Rs. 3500/- HDD, because as long as you have a game/music/movie buff in the house, any HDD will appear tiny. The extra Rs. 1500 is worth it.


 
16 MB Buffer is good, but I don't need the extra HD space & don't have Rs 1,500 extra. Trust me, even 80 GB is enough if you manage the harddisk like I do. Besides, I m no movie buff.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Shuks....the harddisk will take 4 days to come , purchase is on tuesday & it's gonna cost me a little more.
> 
> RAM is available now, Kingston ValueRAM KVR667D2N5K2/2G, kit of 2X1 GB DDR2 667 modules.
> 
> ...


*computers.listings.ebay.in/Computer-Components_Cabinets_W0QQsacatZ3669QQsocmdZListingItemList
just see that link for some cool looking budget cabinets

and try to go for one that has a lid/cover for the various ports, which are(read: must be) right in the front.

if 80 gig HDD is enuf, then use your old computer's HDD.


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 28, 2008)

Go for a Slim cabinet like this one

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/1235/61326820bd6.jpg

*www.bizrate.com/rd?t=*tracking.sea...3f0e5&oid=708199409&atom=10678&sc=&bid_type=0


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> Go for a Slim cabinet like this one
> 
> *img152.imageshack.us/img152/1235/61326820bd6.jpg
> 
> *www.bizrate.com/rd?t=*tracking.sea...3f0e5&oid=708199409&atom=10678&sc=&bid_type=0


ugly.
cabinet is one of the defining elements of a PC's looks.
so he obviously needs to look at good looking cabinet to impress his GFs.


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 28, 2008)

All those normal cabinets  look like elephant to me, Yuck.   

Go Slim and sexy if you want to impress gf. 

All the branded models like Dell, LG got slim models, and they look uber cool


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> All those normal cabinets  look like elephant to me, Yuck.
> 
> Go Slim and sexy if you want to impress gf.
> 
> All the branded models like Dell, LG got slim models, and they look uber cool


but I think the one saurav chose can easily impress his GF.
*iball.co.in/admin/images/main_img_113.jpg

*iball.co.in/admin/images/main_img_108.jpg


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 28, 2008)

Everyone's got different tastes , 

We all prefer slim,for example -old days mouse used to be bulky, now  all so small  so cute. CRT Monitors  no sex appeal, LCD's are hot like my gf , earlier notebooks now notebooks, see the change. So we all prefer slim, at least i do. 

Ok check this.

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/...strodt_200st?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn

Oh forgot to mention those sever type models are 2 yr old IIRC. And they look good but are kinda odd.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> CRT Monitors  no sex appeal....


 ROTFL....


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

> if 80 gig HDD is enuf, then use your old computer's HDD


 
It's SATA 1.0 with 2 MB Buffer, so upgrading.

The cabinet is fixed, iBall Baby 306 unless I see something better.

LCD monitor will be Samsung 732NW but next month. Let me get teh CPU first...

& for gods sake, other then one designer G-F of mine, all my other G-Fs are n00b in computers


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> & for gods sake, other then one designer G-F of mine, all my other G-Fs ...


u are one lucky person


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> u are one lucky person


For hafing "non-designer" GFs?? 

@GX
Are you giving away your 80G? I suggest you keep it. The amount you'll get back would be just peanuts!



dOm1naTOr said:


> u are one lucky person


For hafing "non-designer" GFs?? 

@GX
Are you giving away your 80G? I suggest you keep it. The amount you'll get back would be just peanuts!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually one GF is also an animator, while another G-F is a fashion designer 

rest all are computer noobs....

@ Anirudh

I m getting 1k for my 80 GB, while 160 GB with 2 MB buffer is for Rs 2,000, looks like a good deal to me.

Let's see, I will go tomorrow to inquire further about the harddisk availability.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I m getting 1k for my 80 GB, while 160 GB with 2 MB buffer is for Rs 2,000, looks like a good deal to me.


What??!!!!!    Holy ****!!! 1k for 80G sata 1??? thats it! I'm selling my 160GB and getting 250G one! 

Damn good man... or rather the dealer is damn foolish!!  Awesome deal you got!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

Dealer is a friend & the harddisk is less then 1 years old. Remember my old IDE 80 GB HD died last year so I bought this....

He will sale it again to someone for Rs 1,200 approx.


----------



## psmontte (Feb 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> My DVD writer will be replaced with the SATA Model & TV Tuner card with new Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista.
> 
> I will need to give my old computer & Rs 8,000.


 
What is the criteria for choosing Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista. Also where are you getting it from and how much?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 29, 2008)

Leadtek has some gr8 models of TV tuners for vista with and w/o digital processing and has best performance. Most of em are HD comaptible.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

psmontte said:


> What is the criteria for choosing Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista. Also where are you getting it from and how much?


 
The Windows Media Center application in Vista needs a TV Tuner with hardware MPEG2 Encoder or simply even a software based card will do. With the advancement of DivX codec & Dual Core CPU, having a software based TV Tuner card isn't bad either. This is the reason the hardware requirment of Vista WMC is either a software or a hardware encoder based card while previously with Windows XP Media Center Edition a hardware MPEG2 encoder based card was a must.

The best & cheapest available options in the market from what I see are Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista or WinFast TV2000 XP Expert. The reason for selecting these cards are simple, both of these cards work flawlessly with the Media Center application of Windows Vista due to which you can watch TV in WMC. These are quite cheap too, Rs 2,500 approx. Personally I prefer the Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, now you guys gotta help me. I need to build a system with these specs:

1) Cheapest Core2Duo proc. with VT
2) Cheapest mobo with dual channel support (without GFX would be great since I'd be putting in a discrete gfx card anyway. No SLI/CF)
3) 667 or 800Mhz RAM? How much is "real world" perfomance difference, if anybody has personally exp.?
4) nvidia GFX card which falls between low and mid-range (mebbe 8500GT?)
5) Anybody got an ATX 2.03 400W PSU from the P4 era working with a Core2Duo system?
6) Affordable 19" Widescreen LCD (without speakers/docks and other fancy stuff).


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

Intel DG33FB for 4750
Asus/XFX 8600GT
C2D E2160 or 2140
A Samsung 19" LCD
667 or 800 mhz value ram don't have any noticable difference.its like a 4-5% increase only.what matters is latency..unless u wanna buy OC ram,go with 667 only.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Ok, now you guys gotta help me. I need to build a system with these specs:
> 
> 1) Cheapest Core2Duo proc. with VT
> 2) Cheapest mobo with dual channel support (without GFX would be great since I'd be putting in a discrete gfx card anyway. No SLI/CF)
> ...



Intel Core 2 Duo E6550
ABiT IP35-E
No real Word differnce in 667 vs 800 but then again price is not too much different either  so opt for 800 MHz
XFX 8600 GT GDDR-III 256 MB costs Rs. 4500/- +TAX
U need New PSU, atleast 450 Watts of any local made one for C2D which are here at Kolkata, Rs. 400/-
VA1912Wb DVI is Rs. 8200/- + TAX

TAX are all 4% VAT


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

Nah, you guys r telling him overclocking or gaming configs. 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550
Intel DG31PR Motherboard, trust me you won't need anything more then this if u don't plan to over clock.
DDR2 667 will do, save some money.
XFX 8500GT with 256 MB DDR2 RAM
iBall Baby 306 cabient, cute & sweet


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

^ he wants dual channel 
@ infra may i ask what this config is for?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

DG31PR is dual channel Memory supported.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

^ my bad,got confusd with another board


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Nah, you guys r telling him overclocking or gaming configs.
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6550
> Intel DG31PR Motherboard, trust me you won't need anything more then this if u don't plan to over clock.
> ...


infra has the skill needed to OC. So I suggest him the following rig:

*ABiT IP35-E                                                           4k
Intel Core Duo E2160                                               3k
Kingston Value RAM DDR2 800MHz two 1 GB sticks      2.5k
AMD Radeon HD3870                                                7k*


----------



## psmontte (Feb 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The Windows Media Center application in Vista needs a TV Tuner with hardware MPEG2 Encoder or simply even a software based card will do. With the advancement of DivX codec & Dual Core CPU, having a software based TV Tuner card isn't bad either. This is the reason the hardware requirment of Vista WMC is either a software or a hardware encoder based card while previously with Windows XP Media Center Edition a hardware MPEG2 encoder based card was a must.
> 
> The best & cheapest available options in the market from what I see are Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista or WinFast TV2000 XP Expert. The reason for selecting these cards are simple, both of these cards work flawlessly with the Media Center application of Windows Vista due to which you can watch TV in WMC. These are quite cheap too, Rs 2,500 approx. Personally I prefer the Pinnacle TV Tuner kit for Vista


 
Do they support input from both DTH & cable. Also how is quality of the output to TV. Is there any quality loss if routing signal from PC to TV. I already have an HTPC with HDMI/DVI output.

Where can I  procure it?

Thx.



dOm1naTOr said:


> Leadtek has some gr8 models of TV tuners for vista with and w/o digital processing and has best performance. Most of em are HD comaptible.


 
Where to procure.?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh boys.. boys.. E4000/2000 doesn't support VT. Also whats the price of E6550? Can I get this whole upgrade within 18-20k?

The would basically be a home PC (all the geenral stuff) for my family while I'd only be using it for testing OS' (thats why I need native VT in proc.).

7k for GFX card is overkill! I want something in the range between low and mid and pref. nVidia.

Oh Yes, dual channel RAM is utmost imp. I've kinda lost touch with desktop components, specs and prices since I hafnt used adesktop since years...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> infra has the skill needed to OC. So I suggest him the following rig:
> 
> *ABiT IP35-E                                                           4k
> Intel Core Duo E2160                                               3k
> ...



Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!

IP35-E @ 4000/- 
HD3870 @ 7000/-

Where have u got this price from dude?
I don't think a whole seller will get these babies @ this range!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Oh boys.. boys.. E4000/2000 doesn't support VT. Also whats the price of E6550? Can I get this whole upgrade within 18-20k?
> 
> The would basically be a home PC (all the geenral stuff) for my family while I'd only be using it for testing OS' (thats why I need native VT in proc.).
> 
> ...


then do this one simple thing: GFX + Proccy = 10k in my config. make it 6k for proccy + 4k for GFX card.

*ABiT IP35-E                                                                                    Rs. 5000/-
Intel Core2 Duo E6420                                                                 Rs. 6000/-
Kingston 800 MHz Value RAM 1 GB Pair                                    Rs. 2500/-
*
that was Rs.13500/-. The remaining money can be invested in a graphics card and hence your budget will be filled perfectly. 7K for a graphics card won't be an overkill if you use this config, as it will fit your budget well. But you can always go for ANY graphics card within 7k, as per your needs.

Just overclock the processor, and it will match the performance of E6550 on stock cooling.

And thanks to newer and better ATi drivers, AMD won't be a problem. But the choice for the graphics card, as said before, is entirely yours. For budget use, I suggest 8200GS or 8400GS, which come within 2k.

The remaining 5k can buy you a 500GB 16 mb buffer SATA II HDD from SP Road.

Best Of Luck.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

i'd say DG31PR + E6550 = 10.5k 
2gb kingston 667 ram=2k
and XFX 7600GS for 4150
Total=17k
Add another HDD for 2.8k (250gb)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

@keith: the ABiT board may be wrongly quoted, and Its actually 5k.
but 3870 had a recent price drop. My friend informed me about it today.

@nish: 7600GS sucks. Better go for 8500GT, or a radeon solution.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

7600GS sucks with DX10 but all he wants a low-med end card for normal home use,7600GS is exactly that range.else a 8600GT performs good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> 7600GS sucks with DX10 but all he wants a low-med end card for normal home use,7600GS is exactly that range.else a 8600GT performs good.


try a 7600GS vs 8500GT test first, then reply back. trust me. you will be much better off without 7600.

and his use is mostly the following(I have theorised):

1. the pc must act as a vault for download movies/songs/videos/ISOs

2. there will be atleast 2 OSes installed in the PC in dual boot. One will be a windows vista release, and the other will be Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy heron

3. there will be lots of tinkering with Virtual Box and/or Paralells. He will install OSes in such Virtual Machines for testing and play around with them. being a geek, he may also try conciously or unconciously to overburden the system with virtual machines running simultaneously.

4. as its a family PC, there will be kids(residents or guests) who want to play some games on it.

5. he would use software like GIMP and Photoshop, along with normal ones liek word processors.

6. There will be abusive tweaking in the ubuntu, as he is a linux geek.

all this requires a decent and overall balenced mid range PC.

PS: @infra: correct me if I have made any errors in speculating the nature of your work on the PC.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

i've tried 7600GS,GT and 8600GT , have not tried 8500 series.i can't find any webpage with comparison of 7600GS and 8500.can u pm me with a link?

@ infra if u have kids   buy 8600GT otherwise even a 8400 would serve all the media purposes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i've tried 7600GS,GT and 8600GT , have not tried 8500 series.i can't find any webpage with comparison of 7600GS and 8500.can u pm me with a link?
> 
> @ infra if u have kids   buy 8600GT otherwise even a 8400 would serve all the media purposes


tom's hardware ?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

i found it
*www.vr-zone.com/articles/Inno3D_7600GS_Performance_%26_Overclocking/3694-3.html
*www.vr-zone.com/articles/Mainstrea..._the_Geforce_8600_and_8500_series/4902-8.html

not quite a difference.almost the same result..dont count quake in that benchmark-its 7600GS @ max settings while 8500GT @ high
considering no difference in performance,8500GT wins due to its lowr price


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i found it
> *www.vr-zone.com/articles/Inno3D_7600GS_Performance_&_Overclocking/3694-3.html
> *www.vr-zone.com/articles/Mainstrea..._the_Geforce_8600_and_8500_series/4902-8.html
> 
> ...


lower *price* is *good*, but *DirectX 10* is *better*. And ability to play *Crysis* is *Best*.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

This just in, all the work is done . The vendor has collected the parts & kept them aside safely.

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 & Intel DG31PR Motherboard are in stock & waiting for me to buy, placed safely in a shelf seperately . The bundle costs Rs 8,500.

I got Kingston ValueRAM, 2 x 1 GB DDR2 667 KVR667D2N5/1G for use in dual channel mode. The old Simmtronics RAM with Dynet Chips is available for Rs 900 for one module while kingston costs Rs 1,200 for one module but I m ready to pay Rs 600 extra for better quality. Total cost is Rs 2,400

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/1401/kingstonvalueramrp2.th.jpg

The harddisk is Western Digital WD1600AAJS, it is coming on order & will be here by Monday or Tuesday costing Rs 2,400.

Cabinet is same, iBall Baby 306. Rs 1,700.

The overall price has incresed though, I now have to pay Rs 9,000 to the vendor alongwith my old computer. Due to this I am not exchanging my TV Tuner card for a new one right now.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

^^very high prices indeed,I got my 2x1gb RAM(exactly same as yours) for 1700 a couple of weeks back.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Also whats the price of E6550? Can I get this whole upgrade within 18-20k?


 
Check theitwares.com for apprx prices. C2D E6550 costs Rs 7k



> 7k for GFX card is overkill! I want something in the range between low and mid and pref. nVidia.


 
XFX 8500GT with 256 MB RAM = Rs 3,500 approx. This is good enough for you. 



> Oh Yes, dual channel RAM is utmost imp


 
Try buying what I am buying, 2 x 1 GB DDR2 667 KVR667D2N5/1G kingston ValueRAM for use in dual channel mode.


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Cabinet is same, iBall Baby 306. Rs 1,700.



The picture you posted of iball baby, it looked too big and fat.Looks like /gaynda/ But actually its a cute slim and small one, today at shopping i got  chance to get my hands dirty with this  babe. Poor that it did not have a slot for card readers , any keep out those psu cables fro the cpu fan they might get messy,  air  flow  need some attention. It's got two extra fans, total of 5 fans with cpu. And the price is ok at 1700. 

Good choice.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

^^KVR667D2N5/1G-SP to be exact..And I believe its even cheaper now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

According to theITWares the costs are

Core 2 Duo E4500 for Rs 4,800.
Intel DG31PR motherboard for Rs 3,650.
Kingston KVR667D2N5/1G ValueRAM 2X1 GB DDR2 667 for Rs 2,100.
Western Digital 160GB harddisk with 2 MB Buffer for Rs 2,250.
iBall Baby 306 cabinet for Rs 1,800 with 400W SMPS included.

Total price is Rs 14,600 according to ITwares & I am getting it for Rs 15,100. A mere Rs 500 difference which I don't mind, obviously the costs are high in local market of Lucknow compared to that of Mumbai, add to it that the price from ITWares is for 2 MB Buffer based hard disk while i m buying the 8 MB Buffer based model.

I am getting Rs 6,100 for my old computer consisting..

Pentium 4 3.06 Ghz CPU
Intel 865GBF motherboard
2X 1 GB DDR 400 RAM
80 GB Samsung SATA 1.0 HD
Sound Blaster Audigy LS
Cabinet & SMPS

I am selling my recently bought GeForce 6600GT AGP with 256 MB RAM for Rs 1,500 but seperately.

How is the deal?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

yep boxed seal pack with bill and warranty.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ I m getting the same but at 2,400 for 2 modules. Where r u situated as importing RAM from Event Horizon is quite costly for me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ygpm.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

that ram was 1050-1150 bucks in January,in ambala..now this is the cost of 800mhz ones.just got this info now.2gb 667mhz one is for 1700.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks then, let me talk to my vendor right now.

Oh! by the way, since *I will not be overclocking, should I stick to the default CPU cooler & thermal compound bundled with the CPU* or should I go with something else?

I got a tube of Arctic Silver 2 in my "Warehouse" (thh cupboard where I keep all my gadget boxes). It is a 2 years old tube, don't know whether the compound is still effective or not.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

^^na these componds(AS2) don't go bad,so you can atill use it.BTW new tube costs about 250-300.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

ya but available on order only, so I going to use my AS2 if it is still liquid


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

i'd say better stick to the stock cooler and don't use that old thermal compound.coz if its ineffective u'll have to spend another 250 bucks to apply new compound.
and its a discontinued product


It can be used if u had kept it in fridge for 2 yrs.coz its shelf life is 2yrs only which can be extended in fridge


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

It was in a shelf only .

I m throwing it out, it smells weird then it used to, seems like it has rotten


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

it can still be used in some other gadget if u into electronics
[Offtopic]those 3d pics are great on ur MSN Spaces..and its Hospital


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ what hospital?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

last pic in ur city
*gxsaurav.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!ECCD256D4687F1CC!156/cns!ECCD256D4687F1CC!163/?ViewType=4


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 29, 2008)

Just back from S.P.Road (the computer hub at bangalore).

E6550 = 6.8k
E6750= 7.45k
E8200 = 7.95k
DG31 = 3.1k (OEM), 3.5k (box)
DG33 = 4.4k box
Abit P35-E = 5.2k
RAM = 1.1kx2
8500GT (256mb) = 2.75k
8500GT (512) = 3.6k
8600GT (256) =4.9k
19" W Viewsonic DVI = 8.8k
500W PSU = 0.6k
20x SATA DVD RW = 1.05k

I'm now wondering, 6.8k for E6550, 7.9k for E8200!!! I'm all Can someone confirm if Peryn procs run on Intel G31 chipset? (DG31). On the net, I do see that it does... I'm all confused!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

^ there's a tool on intel's webpage to check processor compatibility.i cant open the pages
*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg33tl

*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg31pr


----------



## Pathik (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope Infra.. They don't even support 1333mhz 65nm proccys. Forget the 45nm ones.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Just back from S.P.Road (the computer hub at bangalore).
> 
> E6550 = 6.8k
> E6750= 7.45k
> ...


which shops did you enquire ? 8500GT256 looks real good. so does RAM. I suggest that you find out more about E6*420* and its lower brother. they are cheaper by a huge extent.

I heard some cheaper boards exist with penryn(1333mhzfsb) compatibility. just search.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 29, 2008)

Ram Prices here in Wazirpur Market Delhi..

1 GB Kingston 667 - 900 /- (inclusive of taxes)
1 GB Transcend 800 - 1050 /- (        "         )


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

@ Anirudh

8500GT with 256 MB RAM is good enough for all your non-gaming needs. Go for it.

What is the brand of that 500W PSU?


----------



## rollcage (Feb 29, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Ram Prices here in Wazirpur Market Delhi..
> 
> 1 GB Kingston 667 - 900 /- (inclusive of taxes)
> 1 GB Transcend 800 - 1050 /- (        "         )


Which Dealer???

gr8 actually I went to Wazirpur myself today  
which shop you go to? and where u live in delhi?

I was there to buy a simple soundcard for the cousin's computer.
got it for 220 from my trusted shop Crux Computeronix ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Can someone confirm if Peryn procs run on Intel G31 chipset? (DG31). On the net, I do see that it does... I'm all confused!


 
According to *this comparision available at Intel*, Intel DG31PR will run CPU upto 1333 MHz FSB.

Here is the *list of all CPUs supported by Intel DG31PR motherboard*


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 29, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Which Dealer???
> 
> gr8 actually I went to Wazirpur myself today
> which shop you go to? and where u live in delhi?
> ...



Actually .. i dnt knw the name of the shop, ... i can give u the direction ..when u come outside from the CRUX shop... there is a building at ur far left (around 50-75 metres away), this is the first corner shop in the building from the left side (ground floor) .... 


And i live in rohini....wat bout u ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah 8500GT 256MB is more than enuf. Thats decided. 500W Codegen (I think) PSU.

I checked mostly all the old hats/new shops etc. and the whole market doesn't haf any E6000 series proc. below E6550. I was specifically looking for E6320 and E6420. All they haf is E2160/E4500/E6550 and up. The market has been flooded with E8200.

From the links I see that G31 Chipset can support upto Q9550 and clearly supports 1333Mhz E8200 (Peryn)!!! Whoa!!! Awesome board... If I can get the OEM board for 3k then nothing like it!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Yeah 8500GT 256MB is more than enuf. Thats decided. 500W Codegen (I think) PSU.
> 
> I checked mostly all the old hats/new shops etc. and the whole market doesn't haf any E6000 series proc. below E6550. I was specifically looking for E6320 and E6420. All they haf is E2160/E4500/E6550 and up. The market has been flooded with E8200.
> 
> From the links I see that G31 Chipset can support upto Q9550 and clearly supports 1333Mhz E8200 (Peryn)!!! Whoa!!! Awesome board... If I can get the OEM board for 3k then nothing like it!!!


I don't think this saturday and sunday all shops will be open. Decide these two days, and burn lots and lots of calories this monday.

Try your best to get a mobo which is cheap, moderately overclockable and supports 1333MHz. Then you can comfortably run E8200 and OC it. Its strange that in the E6000 series, 420, the most common purchase and most VFM processor, is not available.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2008)

Sat. open, Sun. half day. This is business man!!! Not some school or IT company. If they close they lose!

I guess I'll either get DG31 or P35. Lemme see.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Sat. open, Sun. half day. This is business man!!! Not some school or IT company. If they close they lose!
> 
> I guess I'll either get DG31 or P35. Lemme see.


try P35.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @keith: the ABiT board may be wrongly quoted, and Its actually 5k.
> but 3870 had a recent price drop. My friend informed me about it today.



Sill its 512MB and its HD 3870!
Wonder whats the price of HD3850?

I guess for free! 

2 Days back 3870 was selling for  14000/- 
And now all of a sudden its half of the price?

Tricky! Isn't it?
Check it again!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

psmontte said:


> Do they support input from both DTH & cable.


 
If you want Analog as well as digital TV then go for either PCTV Hybrid Tuner Kit for Windows Vista or Leadtek WinFast DTV 1800h Media Center Edition. These are the cheapest yet the most effective TV Tuners to be used in Windows Vista with Vista Media Center.



> Also how is quality of the output to TV. Is there any quality loss if routing signal from PC to TV. I already have an HTPC with HDMI/DVI output.


 
Don't know, I don't see any quality loss when I see TV on my 17" Monitor.

This just in....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

NO NEED TO BUY OR EXCHANGE MY EXISTING TV TUNER FOR A NEW ONE 

Since I reinstalled Vista SP1, I tried the TV Function in WMC for the first time & to my surprice, it worked. My *Pinnacle PCTV 100i TV Tuner works in Vista WMC & shows channels properly *...Yipeeee..

I m not buying a new TV Tuner card as my existing TV Tuner works fine in Vista. My Pinnacle remote doesn't work with WMC, but who cares when I can simply order XBOX 360 Universal Media Remote from Microsoft company store (Free for us MVP) & it will work fine with Vista Media Center.

Thank you Microsoft for taking care of my 2 years old TV Tuner card


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2008)

@keith_j_snyder2
but the 14k price[high] for 3870 was due to less availability in here. Maybe now the price reduction + better availability[coz of more popularity] made it damn cheap.
but i dont think its 7k..no way
maybe less than 10k or max 9k.

after all u can crossfire an HD 3870 with a HD 3850 anytime. This is impressive considering the new price of 3850. And u can oc those cards independently. 3850 can be crancked the clocks for GPU close to 3870.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yup! And since nvidia has launched 9600GT, ATi has to do something into this as their 4000 series are not here.
I have seen a price cut but thats only $20-$40. Not this much!
If HD3870 comes in 7K range then people would be stupid enough if they buy 9600GT or 8800GT where they can get same performance in a lesser price range!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

hey, what about HD3650 ? It already dropped below 4k mark(100$)


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

can u exactly tell what is the price of 3870X2 now?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

*Am I Being Cheated ?*

I have the intel D915GLVG motherboard.
its specifications are on the following link
*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d915glvg/sb/CS-020821.htm
it states that I have a PCIe 1x slot
but the guy at the computer shop where I bought this system 2 years ago, when asked for a graphics card, says that my mobo lacks a PCIe slot. I am utterly confused. I thought till now that the writing on the board's box was wrong, and assumed that I lacked a PCIe slot. But the website of intel says otherwise. Please help me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Am I Being Cheated ?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I have the intel D915GLVG motherboard.
> its specifications are on the following link
> *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d915glvg/sb/CS-020821.htm
> it states that I have a PCIe 1x slot
> but the guy at the computer shop where I bought this system 2 years ago, when asked for a graphics card, says that my mobo lacks a PCIe slot. I am utterly confused. I thought till now that the writing on the board's box was wrong, and assumed that I lacked a PCIe slot. But the website of intel says otherwise. Please help me.


GFX cards are PCIe x16 while what you haf (as you say) is a PCIe x1 slot. GFX card can't be plugged into that slot.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 2, 2008)

a g-card needs a pcie x16 slot ( x16 means "by 16 lanes" ) . though the slot may not be pcie x16 , it needs to be atleast physically x16 even though the slot may be only a x4 or x8 electrically. . . ur mobo has a pcie x1 slot(both physical and electrical) . theoretically u shud be able to run any pcie x16 g-card on it but with reduced preformance .. . however , that pcie x1 slot doesnt have the size of a x16 slot . so the g-card wont go into that slot at all although the card can run at x1 ....

u wud have to find the right place and cut the part of the g-card so that it fits into the x1 slot. . risky , havent heard of any1 doing that with success and simply not worth it as u'll get ultra low performance from that x1 slot


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I can't believe you are such a computer noob & still argue with others on silly computer & OS things.
> 
> Anyway, for graphics card your motherboard requirs a PCI Express X16 slot. You motherboard has one PCI Express X1 Slot which is not for graphics card.





infra_red_dude said:


> GFX cards are PCIe x16 while what you haf (as you say) is a PCIe x1 slot. GFX card can't be plugged into that slot.


Thats not the problem. My PC vendor says there is NO PCIe SLOT AT ALL and there are ONLY two PCI slots. Hope you understand my situation. The part about getting a graphics card for that slot was oooold, and back then I was a n00b. Only recently did I find this thing out in the net that my mobo DOES have a PCIe slot, but my vendor denies it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^ I totally fail to understand the point you wanna make.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2008)

U just want to prove the vendor that he is wrong?
then show him the mobo and ask "if this slot is not PCIE 1x then WTH is it"?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Am I Being CHeated ?*



infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ I totally fail to understand the point you wanna make.


my point is this: how do I find out if my mobo has a slot for sure ? I have no idea how a PCIe 1x slot looks like, though I have seen several PCIe 16x slots. I feel I may have been cheated and given another mobo when I bought my comp, or that the assembler might have exchanged my mobo with another one. I want to find out the truth, so I am asking.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2008)

Ani afaik it doesnt natively atleast.. *www.intel.com/products/chipsets/g31/
and neways if u r getting a gpu then u shd get a abit ip35e.. And try to get the e8200 if u can..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Ani afaik it doesnt natively atleast.. *www.intel.com/products/chipsets/g31/
> and neways if u r getting a gpu then u shd get a abit ip35e.. And try to get the e8200 if u can..


dude, I am on a budget, and I have 915 chipset, not G31.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Ani afaik it doesnt natively atleast.. *www.intel.com/products/chipsets/g31/
> and neways if u r getting a gpu then u shd get a abit ip35e.. And try to get the e8200 if u can..


Yeah, saw that page. Intel site does say however that G31 can take peryn proc. and 1333mhz fsb. The proc. mobo compatiblity list says that! Kinda confused...



MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, I am on a budget, and I have 915 chipset, not G31.


See this image: *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/PI-AM2RS690MHD/images/slots.jpg

The small black slot (doesn't need to be black always) is the pci-e x1 slot. You can open up the cabinet and easily identify it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham
this might help u
*img122.imageshack.us/img122/3743/a8nees9.th.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

@dominator, infra:
thanks. I remember seeing it now. It was the small blue slot in the corner of my board.
Any good use for it ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2008)

a sound card with PCIE 1x slot or a gigabit ethernet card.
U can even get GFX card for 1x slot. There are many quadro series cards even with DDR3 on PCIE 1x interface.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> a sound card with PCIE 1x slot or a gigabit ethernet card.
> U can even get GFX card for 1x slot. There are many quadro series cards even with DDR3 on PCIE 1x interface.


kutch sasta wala milega ?

by sasta I mean a sub 3k graphics solution


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 2, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> anyone help me out plz....



bha log koi meri bhi to sun lo.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> kutch sasta wala milega ?
> 
> by sasta I mean a sub 3k graphics solution


 
Not in PCI-Express X1 slot.

Upgrade your motherboard to Asus P5GC-MX, Rs 2,500


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Not in PCI-Express X1 slot.
> 
> Upgrade your motherboard to Asus P5GC-MX, Rs 2,500


What about entry level quadros ?
PS: I will make an entire platform upgrade soon. this is only temporary.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 2, 2008)

Not possible in 3k, besides Quadro is for workstation not for general OS or gaming.

Better buy Asus P5GC-MX or a new platform upgrade.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Not possible in 3k, besides Quadro is for workstation not for general OS or gaming.
> 
> Better buy Asus P5GC-MX or a new platform upgrade.


then what about old fashioned PCI graphics cards ?

PS: I am concidering buying Jetway 692G mobo with 4000+ for 5k, but...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

^ hey i have another asus m2n-mx lying with me 
if u want..its 1yr and 3months old.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ hey i have another asus m2n-mx lying with me
> if u want..its 1yr and 3months old.


what processor does it gobble ? Is it compatible with P4 ? Does it have any onboard solution ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

it has gefore 6100 and its AMD's AM2 socket
i had x2 3800+ on it and its a good board.i reached 2.53ghz
*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=343&model=1338&modelmenu=1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> it has gefore 6100 and its AMD's AM2 socket
> i had x2 3800+ on it and its a good board.i reached 2.53ghz
> *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=343&model=1338&modelmenu=1


I am looking for either a second hand P4 mobo, or a brand new AM2 mobo.



gx_saurav said:


> Not in PCI-Express X1 slot.
> 
> Upgrade your motherboard to Asus P5GC-MX, Rs 2,500


is there a mobo with the following requirements ?(yours does not fill them)

1. Supports Intel E2160
2. Is Sub 3K cost
3. Supports DDR2 800 RAM in Dual Channel Configuration
4. Has a PCIe 16x Slot
5. Can be used with stock cooling to take E2160 to 2.4 GHz or 2.2 GHz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Not possible in 3k, besides Quadro is for workstation not for general OS or gaming.
> 
> Better buy Asus P5GC-MX or a new platform upgrade.


Whats the cost of P5GC-MX?



MetalheadGautham said:


> I am looking for either a second hand P4 mobo, or a brand new AM2 mobo.
> 
> 
> is there a mobo with the following requirements ?(yours does not fill them)
> ...


Intel DG31. Get the OEM piece for 3.05k Supports all LGA 775 procs. and possibly with a bios upgrade can support 45nm chips too. Has onboard x3100 and also a pci-e x16, x1, pci slots.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

P5GC-MX for ~2.5k
get DG31 OEM


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

Its gonna be either IP35E + E8200 or DG31 + E6550 for me. Going tom monring to get it.

Can anyone temme how are Samsung 20x SATA octo-edge enabled drives? Any problems? Can I buy them?

Getting Viewsonic 1912wb DVI for about 8.6k+. Thats the lowest I could find anywhere.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2008)

Palit n73v @ gautham.


----------



## janitha (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Its gonna be either IP35E + E8200 or DG31 + E6550 for me. Going tom monring to get it.
> 
> C*an anyone temme how are Samsung 20x SATA octo-edge enabled drives? Any problems? Can I buy them?*
> 
> Getting Viewsonic 1912wb DVI for about 8.6k+. Thats the lowest I could find anywhere.



Using the 203B model bought some 5 months back for 1.43K. Very good performance till now. Earlier I was not at all in favour of SS but when I went to buy one, it was the only one available and the reviews @ cdfreaks was good. I think you will get the newer and better 203D at a much lower cost now, may be 1.1K.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 2, 2008)

@infra_red_dude

IP35-E


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

yea man, out of those 2 configs E8200 + IP35 make the best thing..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Whats the cost of P5GC-MX?
> 
> 
> Intel DG31. Get the OEM piece for 3.05k Supports all LGA 775 procs. and possibly with a bios upgrade can support 45nm chips too. Has onboard x3100 and also a pci-e x16, x1, pci slots.


but intel boards don't overclock. I specifically need a mobo in which I can OC a E2160. Otherwise it beats the perpose of going intel in the first place


infra_red_dude said:


> Its gonna be either IP35E + E8200 or DG31 + E6550 for me. Going tom monring to get it.
> 
> Can anyone temme how are Samsung 20x SATA octo-edge enabled drives? Any problems? Can I buy them?
> 
> Getting Viewsonic 1912wb DVI for about 8.6k+. Thats the lowest I could find anywhere.


go for the former IP35-E + E8200. You can even OC it and its a very decent configuration, as it can easily be a part of a budget gaming rig. If you plan to game in the near future, it will really be a worthy investment.

and all samsung drives are "Octo Edge" drives, though I neither care nor know what that means. You might want to try a lite-on DVD-RAM drive(that has support for DVD-RAM, DVD+-RW(DL), DVD+-R(DL), CD-R and CD-EW) which also has lightscribe. A similar philips drive if you get one will only make things better.

and if you don't mind, please check whats the current price of branded DVD media(HP, Moser Baer, Sony, Samsung, and the like) in SP Road. I am planning to buy a consignment of DVD+R discs in order to backup my hard drive. Your trouble will be appritiated.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

IP35E + E8200 combo will cost me 3.5k over DG31 + E6550. So I'll make the decision on spot tom 

Samsung OEM Drives don't haf the octo-edge stickers on them.

All branded DVD writable media are Rs.15 (or at the most Rs.20). Unless you buy like 1000 of them there won't be much difference in price.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 2, 2008)

> IP35E + E8200 combo will cost me 3.5k over DG31 + E6550. So I'll make the decision on spot tom



why not a lower C2D with it ?? it will allow gr8 OverClock


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> IP35E + E8200 combo will cost me 3.5k over DG31 + E6550. So I'll make the decision on spot tom
> 
> Samsung OEM Drives don't haf the octo-edge stickers on them.
> 
> All branded DVD writable media are Rs.15 (or at the most Rs.20). Unless you buy like 1000 of them there won't be much difference in price.


just 3.5K extra and it will last for an year or two longer. Its worth it.

and DVD media are Rs. 15 ? The reason I asked was because a friend of mine works at Amkette bangalore factory and can get media at Rs. 10(DVD). Is it worth it ?



Pathik said:


> Palit n73v @ gautham.


Isn't n73 a mobile phone ?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Can anyone temme how are Samsung 20x SATA octo-edge enabled drives? Any problems? Can I buy them?


The writer is AWESOME! I have it. You'll get the SH-S203D model for about 1100-1200 bucks


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2008)

As choto said.. Avoid a dg31 like plague.. Get a ip35e even if u need to get the e4500..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, will most prolly settle for IP35-E. Thanks for th feedback on Samsung writer 

@Metalhead
Never used Amkette so no idea about the reliability.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 3, 2008)

^^^ Make sure you stay away from E4xxx & E2xx series CPU as they do not support VT.

I am also buying my new computer tomorrow....we are gonna have same birthday for our computers


----------



## psmontte (Mar 3, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> P5GC-MX for ~2.5k
> get DG31 OEM


 
Can this be overclocked? And how good is the performance?

I think at this price only JETWAY boards are only good.



kalpik said:


> The writer is AWESOME! I have it. You'll get the SH-S203D model for about 1100-1200 bucks


 
Recent winner digit.



infra_red_dude said:


> IP35E + E8200 combo will cost me 3.5k over DG31 + E6550. So I'll make the decision on spot tom
> 
> Samsung OEM Drives don't haf the octo-edge stickers on them.
> 
> All branded DVD writable media are Rs.15 (or at the most Rs.20). Unless you buy like 1000 of them there won't be much difference in price.


 
Are you getting this from Chd.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

^^^ Nope, Bangalore.


----------



## psmontte (Mar 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Yeah, will most prolly settle for IP35-E. Thanks for th feedback on Samsung writer
> 
> @Metalhead
> Never used Amkette so no idea about the reliability.


 
Isn't ABIT IP35-Pro a better choice for E8XXX?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats expensive man! the -E version is lighter on the wallet. However there is no SATA - achi/ide setting in bios in the E version. But apparently there are workarounds for this.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2008)

I need to buy a printer ( i have a 5.0 megapixel cannon digicam) and would want to go in for a mid range photo printer. After some research I get the feeling that Epson is good in terms of photo quality. But how is the support and availibility of cartridge/ink color ? Also anythink i should look for in a photo printer. Will check gamut and color range .. but anyother speceific things i should look ? Price budget (under 4 - 4.5 k )
Edit : Will buy the Epson R380 or Canon iP4300


----------



## subratabera (Mar 3, 2008)

At last I decided to upgrade my system. Its an old system with Celeron 1GHz Processor and 256MB RAM. Now I want something latest. Something which can be upgraded later. I will use this system basically for experimenting virtualization on Linux(Ubuntu) platform. My budget is Rs. 7500(+/- 1000). 

Here is what I want...

Intel C2D Processor + Motherboard
1GB RAM (will add more later)
Cabinet 
[DVD writer (optional)]

And what I already have.

One 80 GB HDD (ATA)
one 40 GB HDD (ATA)
(I want to use both so the mobo must have two IDE connectors)

DVD-ROM
CD-RW
KB+Mouse
15" CRT Monitor
APC ES-500 UPS

Please suggest me the best possible configuration. (Here is a possible configuration.) 

Thanks in advance.

Subrata Bera.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 3, 2008)

both hdd's + dvdrom(i guess its not sata)  = not possible u'll need 3 IDE connectors.

xfx 630i - 3.5k
try to manage a c2d e4300 . . .cant go less than this. . u'll have to get a amd .


----------



## subratabera (Mar 3, 2008)

No its not sata. That's why I need two ide connectors. One for DVD-ROM and one for the HDDs(Master+Slave).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

Got the components today.

Core2Duo E8200 - 7.3k 
DG33 - 4.6k
1GB x 2 DDR2 800= 2k
BIG 8500GT 256MB = 2.75k
20x SATA Samsung SH-203b/d = 1.1k
Viewsonic va1926w DVI = 8.6k

The market suddenly has shortage of E6550 (or is it a tactic to push E8200?) Coz everywhere I asked they mentioned shortage of E6550.

And in just 2 dayz the price of IP35-E has shot up from 5k to 6k!!! I can't believe it.. every single dealer!

Viewsonic Va1912wb is outta market too  Nowhere I could get the above mentioned components... Anyways I'm not planning to overclock this system as it'll mosty be used by my family for general purpose computing.

@subrata
you won't find 2 ide connectors in any modern mobo today. Best is to ditch the ide optical drive and get a sata one.


----------



## subratabera (Mar 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> @subrata
> you won't find 2 ide connectors in any modern mobo today. Best is to ditch the ide optical drive and get a sata one.


No problem at all. I will add it to my system sooner or later.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bought a Epson R230 (Rs 5600) . So how do i write a printer review  ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 3, 2008)

^ with some pics of the printer,ease of use,pic quality,etc.price of cartridges,etc.

coming to the topic-
@ infra both that Abit IP35 and 6550 are in shortage almost everywhere.did u check lynx in chd?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

@nish
No bhai. Its been quite a while since I visited chd


----------



## raj_v1982 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Here is my new finalised system configuration*


Core 2 Quad 2.4, 1066mhz 2mb*4 cache memory - 10,500
Intel Original D33FBC motherboard - 4,800
2 gb ddr2 800 mhz Ram - 2,050
250 gb segate hardish sata - 2,600
Wireless keyboard+mouse - 1,300
Lg dvd writter - 1,200
Mercury atx cabinet - 1,100
17 inch tft monitor LG - 8,600
XFX 8500 gt 256mb - 3,200
creative insprire 5.1 - 3,200
audigy soundcard - 1,550
pixel view tv tuner card - 1,000

total - 41,150

*ADD 4% VAT TAX*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2008)

audigy2 value card for 2k sounds better.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 3, 2008)

raj_v1982 said:
			
		

> Intel Original D33FBC motherboard - 4,800



ABiT IP35-E @ Rs. 5200/- + VAT 



> audigy soundcard - 1,550



Do you really need it ??



> pixel view tv tuner card - 1,000



does it come with remote ?? and is it Vista Logo certified ??



> 17 inch tft monitor LG - 8,600



ViewSonic VA1912WB DVI is Rs. 8200/- + TAX
ViewSonic VG1930wm is Rs. 9200/- + TAX





> 250 gb segate hardish sata - 2,600



try to get WD Cavier Se 16 which is a 16mb buffer hdd @ Rs. 2800/- + TAX


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

^^^ TFT is very costly as Saurav mentioned. Secondly 8500GT is available for about 2.75k in bangalore.

@Saurav
Hey how is 1926W? I couldn't get 1912wb hence had to get it.
 Btw, the prices in Kolkata sure are cheaper than here in Bangalore.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 3, 2008)

*www.viewsonic.com/products/lcddisplays/valueseries/VA1926w/

not bad but how much is the asking price ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

Already got it. 8.6k, same price with every dealer. 1912wb is nowhere available 

I think kolkata has the cheapest prices!


----------



## raj_v1982 (Mar 3, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ABiT IP35-E @ Rs. 5200/- + VAT
> 
> Do you really need it ??
> 
> ...



Choto Cheeta Thank U for your suggestion  

I don't know anything about motherboards So i am moving on with that original intel motherboard  

Yes i realy need the audigy soundcard, coz i hate those onboard sound 

Yes the tv tunercard has remote but need to clarify with vista certificate  

I heared that viewsonic monitor brightness and contrast is not good. So moving to LG  or Samsung mist  

I will ask my dealer for WD Cavier Se 16 hdd


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

Static contrast ratio is a bit low for 1926w. Btw, how much will a DVI cable cost?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 3, 2008)

> Static contrast ratio is a bit low for 1926w. Btw, how much will a DVI cable cost?



Rs. 660 here at Kolkata


----------



## hellgate (Mar 4, 2008)

need  new mobo and proccy.
budget is 5-6k for the combo.
wat i hv at present is:
2*1GB DDR2 667
2*320GB HDD
650w CoolerMaster PSU
XFX 8800GTS 320MB

so the new mobo and proccy will be combined with these hardware.
pc will me mainly used for gaming (its a makeshift pc,will get a new 1 in 3-4 months or will directly upgrade to Nehalem).
so plz suggest accordingly.also i'll oc.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 4, 2008)

Eureka, I bought the new computer atlast. After 4.5 years of efficient usage of my old workstation I bought this. 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550. 
Intel DG31PR Motherboard
2X1 GB Kingston KVR667D2N5/1G DDR2 667 RAM
Zebronics Lava Cabinet with 500W SMPS.
Western Digital WD1600AAJS 160 GB SATA 2 Hard disk with 8 MB Buffer.
Samsung SH-SH203D DVD Writer
Pinnacle PCTV Tuner kit for Windows Vista

I gave the following configuration of my old PC as buy back.

Pentium 4 3.06 GHz
Intel 865GBF Motherboard
2X1 GB DDR2 400 RAM
Frontech Pace cabinet
Samsung 80 GB SATA 1 HD
Samsung optical drive
Pinnacle PCTV 100i TV Tuner.

Along with this I had to pay Rs 8k

I will buy a GeForce 8600GT with 256 MB RAM, LCD Monitor & a Cooler Master SMPS next month.

However, the most important thing....*I DID NOT NEED TO REINSTALL WINDOWS *

I connected my old harddisk to copy data from old to new harddisk but forgot to change the boot drive, so instead of my new SATA hard disk Windows booted from my old 80 hard disk & to my shock, it worked fine. I m using the old windows Vista in Old HD to write this post at this moment.

But that's not all, since I found that Windows is working, I made a Windows Complete PC backup using Windows Backup & restore center & then booted using the Vista DVD & copied the old installation image to new hard disk's C Drive & it again..worked fine 

Most important, I did not need to migrate my license. Windows told me it need to reactivate, I just clicked to reactivate & my new motherboard & HD have the old license working just fine


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> However, the most important thing....*I DID NOT NEED TO REINSTALL WINDOWS *


*
*Wow!!!  Thats the next best thing ever happened to man landing on the moon!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> [/b]Wow!!!  Thats the next best thing ever happened to man landing on the moon!


 
Lolz...I hope you know, Vista installation on this new machine completes in 17 mins, now this isn't a lot but reinstalling & reconfiguring each & every update takes lots of time specially in my case.


----------



## axxo (Mar 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Eureka, I bought the new computer atlast. After 4.5 years of efficient usage of my old workstation I bought this.
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6550.
> Intel DG31PR Motherboard
> ...



hey gx...congrats on purchase of ur new pc..
btw would you mind posting some benchmark results..preferrably wheatstone & dhrystone performance?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 4, 2008)

@GX
How much did you get E6550 and DG31PR for?


----------



## Ankit (Mar 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Eureka, I bought the new computer atlast.
> I gave the following configuration of my old PC as buy back.
> 
> Along with this I had to pay Rs 8k



Great deal saurav, I'd say. Seems that vendors in lucknow are quite co-operative. Can you PM me the address of vendor from where you got such a nice deal?


----------



## samurai3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have planed to buy a destop with the following config.I am an mechanical engg. student and Iam intersted in designing.so that i need my pc to be helpfull to me.so i need your help in choosing me the correct brands & model in that brand.....Is the brands i have choosen is correct are any alter should made in it ???????????give me good choose for graphics card and monitor....my budget is about 35k to 40k..including other perpherials...I do little bit of gaming also.....

Configuration: Intel core 2 duo(3.4),
intel's P965 mother board,
1*2 GB DDR2 RAM 667(kingston),
200 or 250GB HDD(seagate),
256MB graphics card(asus en8600GT or GF8500GT,XFX 8600 GT 256 MB ),
LCD moniter 17" TFT(view sonic or samsumg),
TV Tuner card(Leadtek win fast TV2000xp global),
dvd writer(sony DRU 8455),
speakers (2.1 logitech),
cabinet 500 watt (zeberonics),

Iam not sure about the motherboard and graphics card..... pls help me with approx. cost of my pc.....??????


----------



## shaan4u (Mar 4, 2008)

hi bro i'm new here & wanna buy a computers so could u plz suggest me d Configurations of a Good Pc & also i need a Computer part's pricelist of Hyderabad City....................................




 Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx in advanced


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 4, 2008)

shaan4u said:


> hi bro i'm new here & wanna buy a computers so could u plz suggest me d Configurations of a Good Pc & also i need a Computer part's pricelist of Hyderabad City....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask with budget and purpose dude. I have been benefited by the experts here, so will be you.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2008)

Ankit said:


> Great deal saurav, I'd say. Seems that vendors in lucknow are quite co-operative. Can you PM me the address of vendor from where you got such a nice deal?



Damn good deal indeed!
BTW gx u shd hav gotten a e8200.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 4, 2008)

I need to assemble a new PC for general everyday use.
I'm deciding between

Intel Pentium E2160
Intel DG31PR mobo

and

AMD Athlon X2 4000+
Asus M2A-VM mobo

If I go with Intel I get a better processor but worse mobo. With AMD I get a worse processor but a better mobo.

I have no need to overclock so only consider stock performance. I'm leaning towards the AMD combo because it has 4 slots for the RAM and better onboard graphics.

Please give me the prices of all the components in Mumbai and suggest which would be a better buy (or give a better alternative).


----------



## shaan4u (Mar 4, 2008)

shaan4u said:


> hi bro i'm new here & wanna buy a computers so could u plz suggest me d Configurations of a Good Pc & also i need a Computer part's pricelist of Hyderabad City....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Price at aroung 20K & need it for surfing d net , some application & games


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

drvarunmehta said:


> I need to assemble a new PC for general everyday use.
> I'm deciding between
> 
> Intel Pentium E2160
> ...


jetway 692G + AMD 4000 + 2 x 512 mb dual channel + no graphics card as 1250 is onboard = 2.5 + 2.7 + 0.8 + 0 = 6k

thats the best performance you can get for standard use. the mobo has 1250 onboard, supports dual channel 800mhz, and the proccy is equal to 2160 when used at stock speed and that mobo has 8.2/10 review rating with 8.3/10 score in potential to OC, if you need to in near future. But intel is best for OC. as you don't want to OC, I recomend you my setup.


----------



## shaan4u (Mar 4, 2008)

I need d Price list of Computer's for the Hyderabad City .................................... Can anyone provide me


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> jetway 692G + AMD 4000 + 2 x 512 mb dual channel + no graphics card as 1250 is onboard = 2.5 + 2.7 + 0.8 + 0 = 6k
> 
> thats the best performance you can get for standard use. the mobo has 1250 onboard, supports dual channel 800mhz, and the proccy is equal to 2160 when used at stock speed and that mobo has 8.2/10 review rating with 8.3/10 score in potential to OC, if you need to in near future. But intel is best for OC. as you don't want to OC, I recomend you my setup.


Thanks but I'm going to stick to mobo's from Intel, Asus or MSI only. Can you give me the price for only these parts

Intel Pentium E2160
Intel DG31PR mobo
AMD Athlon X2 4000+
Asus M2A-VM mobo


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 4, 2008)

Can someone tell me if P5W DH Deluxe is available in Kolkata or not... 

Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi
Asus P5N32E-SLI 
Asus P5B-E
Asus P5E3


----------



## raj_v1982 (Mar 4, 2008)

may i know the lates price in tamilnadu of xfx geforce 8600 gt ????


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, I was busy the whole day migrating data of all my hard disks to the new 160 GB hard disk. In the last 2 years my 40 GB external HD is empty for the first time. .



axxo said:


> hey gx...congrats on purchase of ur new pc..
> btw would you mind posting some benchmark results..preferrably wheatstone & dhrystone performance?


 
Thanx, I m out of touch from the benchmarking stuff, can you tell me how to do the above mentioned benchmark? The only benchmark I got with me right now is Cinebench (As this is the only benchmark I understand *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif) or Photoshop Filter tests.

The system is really fast & responsive with Vista SP1. Although I am using Onboard Intel GMA X3100 but other then 3ds Max nothing else is slow here. Even 720p HD videos play fine.



> How much did you get E6550 and DG31PR for?


 
Rs 11, 200.



> Seems that vendors in lucknow are quite co-operative


 
Lolz...they are the least co-operative. The vendor is my friend, he opened his shop & sales stuff on our recommendation only & I always buy stuff from him only so he gives me & my friends the best deal possible cos he knows that if he is loosing Rs 1k in my case, then he will earn 10k from the people to whome i recommend his shop....

It's just business.



> BTW gx u shd hav gotten a e8200


 
Nah, I don't need it & neither I had the money to buy it. E6550 is good enough for next 4 years easily. I will upgrade the Memory to 4 GB (maximum supported in my motherboard) with 2 X 2 GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM from Kingston later in about 1 or 1.5 years when prices come down. 32 bit Vista cannot use 4 GB RAM properly, but 32bit Vista + SP1 slipstreamed can see as well as use 4 GB RAM properly. I did not even need to re-activate Windows, it worked fine automatically. 

The OS & Applications are now configured properly. I won't be writing a review as review of similar configs are available already everywhere. 

The SMPS is a generic 500W SMPS which is doing it's work for now,* I will be buying a branded SMPS next month along with Graphics card & LCD Monitor*.

My Windows experience index is 3.3 , due to the weakest link being the graphics card

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/6590/eioh1.jpg

What should be the temprature like? I tried everest to see the temprature but I don't know whether it is showing properly or now cos it shows Aux temprature as 124C, now one thing I know...my room is not at 124 C *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif. These temprature were taken 5 mins after a Cinebench test.

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/2492/tempratureiz4.jpg

Something good I like in this CPU is on demand clock speed reduction. Just like AMD Cool & Quite, Intel EIST decreces the clock speed to 1,200 MHz when system is under less stress. I am using the stock Intel Fan which I did not expect to be this small, seems like it is made by cooler master OEM.

I m trying to learn RMClock utility to configure the system. What should I do to properly benchmark?

Here are some pics of the CPU, it;s not worth showing righ now as the motherboard is almost empty *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2263/2309998529_e83a9775af.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3172/2309997819_a1d3e21884.jpg


----------



## axxo (Mar 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Thanx, I m out of touch from the benchmarking stuff, can you tell me how to do the above mentioned benchmark? The only benchmark I got with me right now is Cinebench (As this is the only benchmark I understand *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif) or Photoshop Filter tests.
> 
> The system is really fast & responsive with Vista SP1. Although I am using Onboard Intel GMA X3100 but other then 3ds Max nothing else is slow here. Even 720p HD videos play fine.
> 
> ...



are you sure processor rating is 5.1??

bcoz am getting 5.7 for my overclocked E2160

*i26.tinypic.com/142va8o.jpg

you can also try running benchmark in pc wizard 2008 for other benchmarks

& what is that cabinet model dude..looks simple & cool


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup, that's what u see. Maybe I need to upgrade teh BIOS, it is running on BIOS 032 while latest is 042


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^ What a neat cabinet!

Just need to manage those cables!


----------



## axxo (Mar 5, 2008)

^ was just about to point it...cable management isnt that good actually


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

That pic was taken last night, cable management is better now


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

I just updated the BIOS to latest one from Intel, 0042 along with all new drivers downloaded from Intel Support center, this is my WEI score as shown now...

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/268/eitg5.jpg


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 5, 2008)

choto-when are u going to update the 1st page-sorry if i am sounding demanding


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

drvarunmehta said:


> Thanks but I'm going to stick to mobo's from Intel, Asus or MSI only. Can you give me the price for only these parts
> 
> Intel Pentium E2160
> Intel DG31PR mobo
> ...


jetway is better and cheaper
*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Asus_M2A-VM/551-84949-636-9.html
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/user_review.jsp?review_id=785


4000+ = 2.7k
2160 = 2.7k
m2a asus = 3k
m2a jetway = 2.5k


----------



## Ankit (Mar 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...they are the least co-operative. The vendor is my friend, he opened his shop & sales stuff on our recommendation only & I always buy stuff from him only so he gives me & my friends the best deal possible cos he knows that if he is loosing Rs 1k in my case, then he will earn 10k from the people to whome i recommend his shop....



Lucky to have such friends... Can you still forward the name/address


----------



## raj_v1982 (Mar 5, 2008)

may i know the lates price in tamilnadu of xfx geforce 8600 gt ????


----------



## spikygv (Mar 5, 2008)

@gx , dont u think a 13.74v for 12 volt is too high ? 
what's that aux sensor ? watever it is , i think its gone kaput.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

Either the sensor is kaput, or the software is reading wrong. I don't trust these readings.

Aux is room temprature.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> jetway is better and cheaper
> *www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Asus_M2A-VM/551-84949-636-9.html
> *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/user_review.jsp?review_id=785
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. Are you sure Jetway is a good brand?

I don't want to regret not buying Asus just to save 500 bucks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> Can someone tell me if P5W DH Deluxe is available in Kolkata or not...
> 
> Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi
> Asus P5N32E-SLI
> ...



available but you may have to pay extra cash for some thing which isnt very populer  anyway whats your need ?? I mean these boards have different purpose so whats the need ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

drvarunmehta said:


> Thanks for your help. Are you sure Jetway is a good brand?
> 
> I don't want to regret not buying Asus just to save 500 bucks.


jetway is supposed to be one of the best at this priceband.
and if you saw my links, you may notice that guys gave slightly more points to jetway than asus, making jetway the best and asus just below it.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> available but you may have to pay extra cash for some thing which isnt very populer  anyway whats your need ?? I mean these boards have different purpose so whats the need ??


 
Hey... i think u are from Kolkata... 

i want a good motherboard... i will be buying a Q6600 with a XFX 512MB GeForce 8800GT card... I might go for 4GB or 8GB ram.,,, but need a good motherboard... i am not a overclocker and will use the factory settings... I just want the board to be upgradable so if it has a SLI feature then it will help... but if i can get a better board without SLI then i can sacrifuce on that as well... 

My main purpose is working in 3D applications and ofcouse games...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

So I guess not a good time to buy a SLi Setup  P5N32-E SLi is right now the best one can get in Kolkata  where as its older 680i SLi however the 780i SLi is already put but no board can be found in India 

anyway, its old that doesnt mean its bad...

My suggestion when you are spending so much money, Get the system just 45 to 60 days letter if possible as by the 45nm Quads will be in the market 



> i am not a overclocker and will use the factory settings...



Personal question, why wont u OC ?? if no OC, think for Spider Platform  as will offer better value for money compare to Intel setup


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> So I guess not a good time to buy a SLi Setup  P5N32-E SLi is right now the best one can get in Kolkata  where as its older 680i SLi however the 780i SLi is already put but no board can be found in India
> 
> anyway, its old that doesnt mean its bad...
> 
> ...


 

Actually i will not be able to wait long as this machine is due for last 3 months already and i need to get a new one as my desktop is really in bad state... and i am giving a lot of load on my Laptop.... please suggest me what to do... and abt overclocking i have no idea how to do that and where to start that from...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> and abt overclocking i have no idea how to do that and where to start that from...



really simple, all you do is, go in BIOS change the FSB from Default 1066 to a higher one  thats it 

problem ?? it will process in higher speeds so would generate heat, solution, run software like Core Temp or PC Wizard which will allow you to monitor the temps, and these Core2 processors are real good over clockers, I can run Q6600 with ABiT IP35-Pro at 3 GHz stable by just increasing the FSB from 1066 MHz to 1333 MHz no other cooling hardwarre is needed !!!

*FSB = External Clock x 4*

*Clock Speed = FSB x Multiple*

Default FSB is 1066 MHz so which means External Clock of 266 MHz so your Q6600 with multiple 9 runs at *266x9* 2400 MHz or 2.4 GHz 

anyway... Get your self the P5N32-E SLi  but at this point buy Intel Pentium Dual Core *E2140* which is Rs. 2300/- + TAX in market, wait for the 45 nms they will be worth to wait  so when they come, just replace the procy with Q9450 or higher if u can afford


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

^ overclocking is easy and he can guide u pretty well.. 
boards without Sli are good in overclocking only and some in stability too.frankly u can put any board at present for 3yrs high end use if ur other components are good.and as you are buying good ram and proccy + future sli-its not gonna be an issue with u.
780i is available on erodov for 14.5k i think.but its not worth spending that much.P5N32sli rocks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> 780i is available on erodov for 14.5k i think.but its not worth spending that much.P5N32sli rocks



No local warranty  thats the problem and really just what 780i allows over 680i is 3 way SLi PCI 2.0 and native 45nm support but with just a BIOS update u get the 5 nm support even now days asus is releasing the baords with up2date BIOS


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

yup..and from my own experience there was nothing like "OMG!!" in 780i..except for the boards sexy design and cooler 
and i can never understand the use of standard capacitors on these boards..why do they do that?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> My main purpose is working in 3D applications and ofcouse games...


 
If u r a student then get the same 8800GT card, if you r professional into 3D Applications then skip it & get a quadro


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

So u want me to buy the rest with a low end processor ... and then upgrade it later... what will be the cost of that processor when it comes to the market



gx_saurav said:


> If u r a student then get the same 8800GT card, if you r professional into 3D Applications then skip it & get a quadro


 
what is a Quadro... i also like playing games...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

expected Rs. 12000/- + 4% VAT how ever as the replace the Q6600 it would come down real soon to the 10.9k mark


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> If u r a student then get the same 8800GT card, if you r professional into 3D Applications then skip it & get a quadro


 


Choto Cheeta said:


> expected Rs. 12000/- + 4% VAT how ever as the replace the Q6600 it would come down real soon to the 10.9k mark


 

Sorry i have a lot of questions as i am a NOOB in all this... will this processor work with the other components i will be buying./.. and what do u recommend buying a SLI board... and also will 8GB ram work with Windows and this motherboard efficiently...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> what is a Quadro... i also like playing games...


 
nVidia Quadro are professional graphics cards made for AutoCAD, 3Ds Max, Maya & other professional OpenGL graphics applications. The gaming performance sux on Quadro as they are not made for gaming.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> nVidia Quadro are professional graphics cards made for AutoCAD, 3Ds Max, Maya & other professional OpenGL graphics applications. The gaming performance sux on Quadro as they are not made for gaming.


 
Well then it is a problem.. i am a game lover and like playing them a lot... just completed Crysis and waiting for the new machine to play Company of heros


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

i can confirm that 8gb ram Corsair 4096-6400-C5DHX works on this board with Vista X64 but we have to raise northbridge voltage to prevent all crashes..trust me 8gb ram makes no sense for a 3d artist\gamer.it will be helpful if you are into multimedia-esp audio
yes proccy will work with those components


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> Sorry i have a lot of questions as i am a NOOB in all this...



we are all noobe in some field 



> will this processor work with the other components i will be buying...



yes...



> and what do u recommend buying a SLI board...



best would be 780i off course but u cant get in here in India, so any 680i board which I would say reflects to ASUS P5N32-E SLi

In india *by chance* u may get ASUS P5N-D but then again price would be real high for u


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i can confirm that 8gb ram Corsair 4096-6400-C5DHX works on this board with Vista X64 but we have to raise northbridge voltage to prevent all crashes..trust me 8gb ram makes no sense for a 3d artist\gamer.it will be helpful if you are into multimedia-esp audio
> yes proccy will work with those components


 
then i can stick to 4GB ram... isnt it..


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

^ yea !
@ choto whats the cost of P5N-D?isnt it similar to the new board by MSI?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> @ choto whats the cost of P5N-D?isnt it similar to the new board by MSI?



Not yet in Kolkata  expected another 7 dsays to the main distributer which makes 10 days to retail store, hard to provide any idea how ever dealers saying close to P5K-VM


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

I just saw some reviews abt P5N32-E Sli and sounds good to me... 

So finally i am getting one Core Duo processor 
Asus P5N32E Board
4GB Corsiar ram if available in Kolkata at 800MHz.. 
XFX 8800GT 512 GeForce Graphic card
Cooler Master SMPS (600Watts) with cabinet
LightScribe writer (if available in Kolkata)

Any other suggestion... And Choto do u recommend any specific shop in Kolkata...


----------



## monkey (Mar 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> we are all noobe in some field
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVGA 780i SLI MoBo is already available in India for Rs. 15k. It carries 3 years national warranty too. 

Check here: *www.yantraonline.in/ProdDetails.asp?ItemCode=577


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

^ products will be shipped to EVGA in case of any trouble .national warranty is nothing but shipping is free.since EVGA has no roots in india


----------



## monkey (Mar 5, 2008)

When I had enquired them I was told that the warranty will be handled in India itself. Actually after enquiring this only had I started to save money for my new rig.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

^ yea its pretty much the same thing which i told.warranty handled in india=no shipping cost to the user.and guess what-they are acutually selling it for a higher price than erodov.and in case even if u ship it to USA for replacement still total cost (board + replacement) is less than what u pay yantra for the board.

EVGA has no support in india-ask abt that in EVGA forum


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> So finally i am getting one Core Duo processor



Core Duo is not supported by P5N32-E SLi and I dont think there is any Core Duo desktop LGA775 model !!!

why would you want Core Duo ??



> 4GB Corsiar ram if available in Kolkata at 800MHz..



1 GB Modules are available but no 2 GB Single module from Corsiar in kolkata t any reasonable price... better order from any National Online store !!!



> LightScribe writer (if available in Kolkata)



They are !!  and widelly 




> Any other suggestion...



Why Core Duo man ?? didnt get the point... Get a Pentium Dual Core E2140 and wait for 45nm Q9450 



> And Choto do u recommend any specific shop in Kolkata...



None  all are same... do take price of all Store which ever offers lowest go with them 

Usually, *Computer World (Balaji) / Vedant* are known to offer better price... then again as i said I may get a better price there where as they may try to cheat on u  so roam around bargain and go with any store which offering better price...


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> 1 GB Modules are available but no 2 GB Single module from Corsiar in kolkata t any reasonable price... better order from any National Online store !!!


 
Do u think i shall order to THEITWARES and get that think shipped to me... i mean 2 X 2GB modules... is that safe... 



Choto Cheeta said:


> Why Core Duo man ?? didnt get the point... Get a Pentium Dual Core E2140 and wait for 45nm Q9450


 
U mean this one right *Intel Dual Core*
1.6 GHz
*E 2140* - 800 FSB/1MB Cache
2600​


Any Suggestion of which company Lightscribe writer is good and what is the cost of Blank DVDs and CDs... 

also shall i get XFX Gforce card or Asus... and which is better GT or GTX


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> U mean this one right
> Intel Dual Core
> 1.6 GHz
> E 2140 - 800 FSB/1MB Cache
> 2600



Yes E2140, its *Intel Pentium Dual Core* not Pentium D or Core Duo  

anyway its Rs. 2300/- + 4% here in Kolkata...



> Do u think i shall order to THEITWARES and get that think shipped to me... i mean 2 X 2GB modules... is that safe...



ask in Kolkata 1st  seee if they can offer you any better deal  then think of that process !!! ItWares is safe enough..



> also shall i get XFX Gforce card or Asus... and which is better GT or GTX



GTX is better  ASUS would be costlier than XFX !! XFX is fine 



> Any Suggestion of which company Lightscribe writer is good and what is the cost of Blank DVDs and CDs...



They are not lasting much  any company... 1 year is the waranty and thats it.. I tried all... and I mean it all those brands  so get any which seems cheaper, these days there is Hype about SAMSUNG SH-SH203D so I bought that one too, but its OK to start with dont know what would happen in long run 

P.S. I buy LaserTras 50 Pack DVDs at Rs. 7.50/- each  where as Cralion CDs are Rs. 5.75 each when bough 50 pack


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

Also i was just reviewing on Q9450 processors and it says everywhere that it will not work on 680i boards and will need minimum of 780... do u think this board will be able to run the new processor.... 

also if i want to overclock which board do u suggest... Abit p35 Pro or any other

Also do u know where i can get Cooler Master Cabinets

Are this price of LightScribe Medium... 

Also do u know the price of XFX 8800GTX card... and what is contained in the bundle...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> also if i want to overclock which board do u suggest... Abit p35 Pro or any other



Yup  but there wont be any SLI in that 

I got my hands to one IP35-Pro and seemed to be a damn good over clocker 



> Also i was just reviewing on Q9450 processors and it says everywhere that it will not work on 680i boards and will need minimum of 780... do u think this board will be able to run the new processor....



Opps no practical exp there how ever, read this,



			
				ASUS said:
			
		

> * LGA775 Intel® 45nm Processor Ready *
> This motherboard supports the latest Intel 45nm CPU which introduces new micro-architecture features for greater performance at a given frequency, up to 50% larger L2 caches, and expanded power management capabilities for new levels of energy efficiency.



*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=397&model=1459&modelmenu=1

So as poer ASUS it will !!!


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 5, 2008)

This is where i read it... 

*www.evga.com/forums/printable.asp?m=210074

Also do u know where i can get Cooler Master Cabinets

Are this price of LightScribe Medium... 

Also do u know the price of XFX 8800GTX card... and what is contained in the bundle...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 6, 2008)

8800GTX? its by every means getting outdated [for the price i mean]
get 8800GTS 512MB[some 16~18k] or 1GB. Or if u have 22k to spend, then get ATI HD 3870X2-the most powerful single card out there nd almost as powerful as two GTX in SLI.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

^^

*Q6600 + IP35-Pro + ATI HD 3870X2 + 4 GB RAM* would be a nice combination


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

where in india to buy ddr3 1333mhz\1600mhz ram?
afaik only 1066 ones are available


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^
> 
> *Q6600 + IP35-Pro + ATI HD 3870X2 + 4 GB RAM* would be a nice combination


 

Now u are again confusing me.... 

I wanted to take a Gforece card... dont u recommend that... and then again Q6600... do u want me to wait for the new processors or buy this one


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

^^y do u guys always recommend GeForce?!!......is it just b'coz u r a fan or something??.....anyway I just simply asked, make ur own decision.

HD series from ATi r the most powerful when comes to core architecture...but they were not having gud drivers and support from game developer at first. But now datz old story....they started releasing better drivers wich in turn shows a gr8 improvement in performance.......nd they always beats nVidia when it comes to VFM.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 6, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^y do u guys always recommend GeForce?!!......is it just b'coz u r a fan or something??.....anyway I just simply asked, make ur own decision.
> 
> HD series from ATi r the most powerful when comes to core architecture...but they were not having gud drivers and support from game developer at first. But now datz old story....they started releasing better drivers wich in turn shows a gr8 improvement in performance.......nd they always beats nVidia when it comes to VFM.


 
Well i am not a fan or anything... but there are many games which we are unable to play on my friends ATI setup... so i only prefer GeForce


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 6, 2008)

^Dude relax!
All he is suggesting is a decent config.
Ok...let me give u a decent config.

2x2GB RAM is fine.
A-bit IP-35 Pro is good.
Go for MSI 8800GTS 512MB OC(heard that @ 14K) - U don't really need a monster (3870X2) in ur rig...do ya?
As far as processor - If u want a Quad core then the only budget option is Q6600. Acc. to me u should wait for Q9450. By that time use E2140 and sell it after u get Q9450.

Now the actual thing comes is power requirements.



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^y do u guys always recommend GeForce?!!......is it just b'coz u r a fan or something??.....anyway I just simply asked, make ur own decision.
> 
> HD series from ATi r the most powerful when comes to core architecture...but they were not having gud drivers and support from game developer at first. But now datz old story....they started releasing better drivers wich in turn shows a gr8 improvement in performance.......nd they always beats nVidia when it comes to VFM.



Yeah u are right. HD is most powerful series. But u forgot 1 thing. It is more power consuming that 8 or 9 series.
And its not power that matters. Its about value for performance.

If i was not concerned about power then i myself would have gone for 3870X2 and if i have load of cash.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 6, 2008)

what if i take Asus P5N32-E SLI/ or other good option there... (if i want to have a sli setup in future)
Also does both board gurantee to support the new processors.. and how much watts smps...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

@keith_j_snyder2

who told u HD3 series is so power consuming??.....only in digit form I hav heard they r so power hungry.....dunno y??!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^y do u guys always recommend GeForce?!!......is it just b'coz u r a fan or something??.....anyway I just simply asked, make ur own decision.


 
nVidia based cards are easily available in market compared to ATI & they heat less. That's it.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

^^heats less???!!!......lolz........am not talking abt old ATi cards, nd if u don't know, nVidia cards heats more nd can't handle much heat; for example take 8800GT........can u overclock it with its stock cooling???.....nd look at 9800X2, its cooling kit due to heating pushes air like in a jet plane.


*NB*:hey guys, I don't want to start a fight club here........everyone hav right to select their own favorite  products, so u guys choose wat u feel best. I just pointed out to u guys, ok? nd plz do some homework before blindly jumping to solutions; either read carefully throu professional benchmarking sites or do ur own benchmarking and take decisions....


----------



## lambo (Mar 6, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> where in india to buy ddr3 1333mhz\1600mhz ram?
> afaik only 1066 ones are available



You can find some here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=60


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gifCorsair XMS for 22000!!!.for that much money i can buy a whole new PC *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/17a.gif
the same thing on newegg costs 240$ ..guess i now know where to order *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif

i think even Intel BOXDX38 is not available in india..or is it?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

@ajayashis

the comment was not ment for you...

I still stand by what I have recommended you to get...

*E2140 + P5N32-E SLi + XFX 8800 GT 512 MB* now about RAM, yes Crosier 1 GB module of 667 MHz would be fine for your RIG as 800 MHz without any heavy OC would be really a waste of money !!!


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 6, 2008)

@choto

getting my Asus Maximus Formula + HD 3870x2 probably next Tuesday.
Total 13000 + 22500
Also ordered two games COD 4 and Gears Of War.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @ajayashis
> 
> the comment was not ment for you...
> 
> ...



 Can i do overclocking on this board as well... and what is the price difference between GT and GTS... and which is better... i was seeing the 2X2GB Corsiar 800MHz module on ITwares... and was planning to get that from them....   and where can i get cooler master cabinet in kolkata...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^heats less???!!!......lolz........am not talking abt old ATi cards, nd if u don't know, nVidia cards heats more nd can't handle much heat; for example take 8800GT........can u overclock it with its stock cooling???.....nd look at 9800X2, its cooling kit due to heating pushes air like in a jet plane


 
See, that I know about the high end cards but I am talking about the mid-range cards. Judging by the benchmarks, a 9600GT gives more performance then Radeon 3650 but also heats a lot & is costly. Like I asked you, what is the approx cost of Radeon 3650? I am going to check how it works in 3ds Max etc, if there is no view port anomaly then I am buying a Radeon 3650


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

> and what is the price difference between GT and GTS...



not much but the new GT is better value for money 



> i was seeing the 2X2GB Corsiar 800MHz module on ITwares...



*TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX* is what offered at 7k at ITwares  ask Kolkata vendors if they have it or not...



> and where can i get cooler master cabinet in kolkata



stores would have catalogue so as you select any, they can bring it for you 



> @choto
> 
> getting my Asus Maximus Formula + HD 3870x2 probably next Tuesday.
> Total 13000 + 22500
> Also ordered two games COD4 and Gears Of War



wish I could join u


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 6, 2008)

@gx

me too ws talking abt mig-range card, d HD3850 nd u can get it for better price at IT Wares.

I haven't checked the reason price of HD3650 after d latest price cut from ATi.....it will be around 4-6k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 6, 2008)

www.theitwares.com
hasnt been updated for last 1 month


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 6, 2008)

any suggestions on how much power for the SMPS...   and also did u see that site i posted abt the non compatibility of 860 boards with the new processors


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @gx
> 
> me too ws talking abt mig-range card, d HD3850 nd u can get it for better price at IT Wares.
> 
> I haven't checked the reason price of HD3650 after d latest price cut from ATi.....it will be around 4-6k


 
Let's talk about this in the graphics card thread, shell we.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes man!
U are right about the HD 3850 that it generates less heat and requires less power but this is not same with the 3870X2. It does require helluva power!

We are talking about the better value for money and performance.

3850 is a good card and it also gives good frame rates, the the problem comes when AA is turned on!

I have come across many benchmarks and i noticed that nVidia is great with AA+AF "ON", whereas ATi S***s when it comes to AA+AF.

ATi cards aren't widely available in INDIA compared to ATi but if u are buying from newegg or something then its good to buy.

Besides ATi cards are expensive in INDIA due to lack of availability.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2008)

@ajayashish
get the corsair HD 620. Its very gud one and can handle tow mid~high end cards[8800GT,9600GT,HD 3850]in SLI.
if u are into SLI ing high end cards[8800GTS, 3870X2], then u shud get atleast an 800+w PSU which wud set u back 10k+

8800GT MSi is the cheapest one @ 12.5k
and 8800GTS 512 comes at 15~16k from MSI. GTS is better.
But if u are into SLI ing two 8800GT, then i wud suggest a single HD 3870 X2 @ 22k which consumes less power than 8800GT SLi, nd heats less nd has slightly better performance.
But 8800GTS SLi will be more powerful.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 7, 2008)

Well i will better go for 512MB 8800GTS XFX or MSI... can someone tell me the price of both and also if both the cards are available in Kolkata or not... and what is there in the BUNDLE

Also will go for Cooler Master 600Watts SMPS


----------



## go4saket (Mar 7, 2008)

I need a basic computer for a 12 Yr old kid. I need an advice in the matter of which motherboard should I choose. The machine would be used for basic computing, Internet surfing, casual gaming (not high end games) and stuff. No over clocking features required. As I am not planning to use any GFX card, please recommend me a motherboard with decent onboard graphics, as many PCI slots possible & online Ethernet. Onboard WiFi if possible.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2008)

^^^^ Core 2 Duo E2140
XFX 650i motherboard
2X512 MB DDR2 RAM
Windows XP


----------



## desiibond (Mar 7, 2008)

go4saket said:


> I need a basic computer for a 12 Yr old kid. I need an advice in the matter of which motherboard should I choose. The machine would be used for basic computing, Internet surfing, casual gaming (not high end games) and stuff. No over clocking features required. As I am not planning to use any GFX card, please recommend me a motherboard with decent onboard graphics, as many PCI slots possible & online Ethernet. Onboard WiFi if possible.


 

*AMD ATHLON 64 X2 4000+ AM2 Dual Core Processor* Rs. 2,750
Asus M2A VM HDMI : Rs.4k
2x1Gb Transcend DDR2 667MHz: Rs.1050 x2 = Rs. 2100
Seagate 250Gb Sata2 HDD: Rs. 2640
Samsung 19" LCD 940NM: Rs. 10400
or 
Samsung 17" LCD 740NM: Rs. 9000
or 
Viewsonic 17" LCD: Rs.7950
or
Samsung 17" flat CRT: Rs. 5800

Sony 20x DVD Writer: Rs.1480
APC 500va UPS: Rs. 2700
Microsoft optical desktop: Rs.750 (k/b + mouse)
Logitech X-230 2.1 speakers
or Logitech X-540 speakers


----------



## go4saket (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to mention that I want to go for a Intel C2D only. So a mobo for the same would be required...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that I want to go for a Intel C2D only. So a mobo for the same would be required...



Whats the Budget ??

As GX already have given a good config,

E2140
XFX 630i 7150
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz
160 GB SATA

but then again whats the budget ??


----------



## desiibond (Mar 7, 2008)

^^. Yes, For C2D, that's a good config (and powerful too)
Saw someone selling Creative Live! 5.1 sound card for Rs.650/-. Do some bargaining and get that card. It has Dolby and DTS decoder and you can have a dolby home theatre using that card with Logitech X-540 speakers.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 7, 2008)

Which is the cheapest AGP 8x Card available in the market? (nVidia)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2008)

6200 / 7300 is there around Rs. 2200/- !!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks choto, 6200 user TC, what about 7300 ?

edit: Uses


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Not every 6200 uses TC!
But 7300 for sure that it doesn't use it!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 7, 2008)

7300, if available would be costly. AGP is extinct. So if you find one you may hafta shell out about 4k for it.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 7, 2008)

I asked this before but sorry forgot... which is better GT GTX or GTS...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

Go for 8800GT or wait for 9x series


----------



## hellgate (Mar 8, 2008)

Gtx>gts>gt


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 8, 2008)

Then why was i recommended GTS instead of GT and why is price of GTS more than GT


----------



## karanchaphekar (Mar 8, 2008)

*urgent need of suggetion*

i am going to puchase a new pc next week

my budget is 40K + the cost i get from selling my old pc

my new config is

e8200 wolfdale
*ABit* * IP35-E
8800gt(suggest manufacture i think msi)
ram 2gb kingstan vs transand vs crosair
300gb hdd
dvd writer liteon??
zebronics cabinet without smps peace
smps powersafe 500W
moniter  crt 17"  better for gaming
altech lansing atp3
 tv tuner internal (i dont remeber the model but it was in december digit issue)is it dtv 1800
a mfd canon mp160

tell me prices for above

this is my current comuters configuration which i am going to sell tell its price also

p4 1.7
msi motherboard
128+256 sdram
15" moniter crt
hp scanner not working properly
hp printer not working at all
ati radon 9200 128mb
lan card
stabilizer 
ups

reply asap it is urgent

*


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 8, 2008)

I think XFX 8800GT is better as i see in some reviews... also u can get a bundled game with that probably Company of Heros...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

@ajayashish
coz, GT seems to have better bang for the buck thought GTS is more powerful. The difference is clearly visible at higher resolutions with more AA.

if u not gonna use more  than 1600*1200, stick to GT.
GTS is far better at resulotions higher than that.
But for 1680*1050 somethin known as extreme HD in games, i wud recomment a GTS.
And GTS 1G is far better than GTS 512.

And 9600GT SLI is a gud option too. 9600GT scales really gud at SLI.

@gigacore
u can have DX 10 AGP cards from ATI.
the HD 2400 is for some 3~3.5k and performs head to head with 7300GT and is DX10 compliant.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 8, 2008)

MSI 8800GTS 512MB OC edition with custom cooler sellin' @ 14K price range.
Guess it should give a 2nd thought about buying anything!

@karanchaphekar
Refer to www.lynx-india.com or www.theitwares.com


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

@karanchaphekar
i wud say 4k for the old system. If it supported DDR, then u cud have asked for 5k.


----------



## go4saket (Mar 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Whats the Budget ??
> 
> As GX already have given a good config,
> 
> ...



Hey Saurabh! How are you... This PC will be for kids and budget isnt a problem, but obviously wasting money is no point. I was actually planning something like...

Intel C2D E4300
**Motherboard (Whichever you suggest)
Kingston 2 GB RAM
160 GB HDD
Liteon DVD RW
Logitech Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo
19" WS TFT (Suggest)
Wifi Card
2:1 Speakers (Suggest)

**As the PC shall be used for casual gaming, good onboard GFX is needed with onboard Ethernet and Wifi if possible.

Now tell me, which mobo, TFT and Speakers should I go for. Please also mention the cost of the whole config also so that it will be easy for me to bargain...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> 6200 / 7300 is there around Rs. 2200/- !!!


great ! dats going to greately benifit my friend with 865 chipset.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Hey Saurabh! How are you... This PC will be for kids and budget isnt a problem, but obviously wasting money is no point. I was actually planning something like...


 
It's a kids PC, C2D E2160 is good enough
XFX 630i has the best onboard graphics right now for Intel Platform
Kingston 2 GB RAM is good, purchase it ones & then never need to do anything.
Get Logitech X-230 Speakers
Get Samsung 19" TFT 932NW


----------



## Edburg (Mar 8, 2008)

for onboard graphics better go for AMD 780G which is about 3.5 times powerful that 690G~G35.....its has HD 2400 graphic...

@choto have u spotted any mobo based on this chipset yet ?? whats the price


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ 
*global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1333&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171

An arvind discovery.. 6k..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^^
> *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1333&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171
> 
> An arvind discovery.. 6k..


and equip it with a brisbane core processor to see the meaning of power effitiency


----------



## sagardani (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey folks... Are the prices from this site *www.theitwares.com correct, updated and reliable?? I know they differ from place to place... But can we have just the rough idea of price of any product from this site?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Yep. Usually the local prices should be +/- 200 from the itwares price.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

Which gives more performance? A single 2 GB Memory Stick or 1 x 2 ?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

2 is better than 1. Bingo 

*MSI*​*K9A2 CF*AMD® 790X and SB600 ChipsetRs. 6000

*MSI*​*K9A2 Platinum*AMD® 790FX and SB600 Chipset Rs. 9650

platinum:

4 PCI-E X16 slots
2 PCI
Silent Heat Pipe
Key components status hardware monitor.
• Monitor the Dual Core CPU each unit status.
• Optimize System status define.
• Auto speed up with system loading change.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Which gives more performance? A single 2 GB Memory Stick or 1 x 2 ?


Depends. On single channel mobos its better to buy 1 stuck considering future updates. But if mobo supports Dual Channel then 2 sticks. The perf. difference is obvious.


----------



## Edburg (Mar 8, 2008)

> ^^
> *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?f...& cat2_no=171
> 
> An arvind discovery.. 6k..


hey that one has 790X/SB600 chipset...

i was asking 780G/SB700 ones.....they r available for great prices with great features in intl markets....but havent yet seen them in my place


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

hmm ok, thanks guys


----------



## sagardani (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't have patience to read all 136 pages and too many posts... Im upgrading my PC step-by-step. Right now only buying processor, motherboard, HDD, RAM and cabinet. SO please suggest me this-

*Mobo for Q6600 under Rs.8000 

*Brand for RAM (going for 2GB DDR2 @ 800Mhz). By the way is 2GB sufficient for following hard disc?

*Which brand for 500GB Sata2 @ 7200rpm hard disc? (Segate/WD/Samsung/Hitachi,etc)

*Cool, funky cabinet having LED fans, transparent wall(s) for Rs.2000 (+/- 200 will be ok). I saw those of Zebronic (www.theitwares.com) and I liked few of them. But are these of good quality? I last time had Zebronics sexy mouse (worth 200 bucks) and it worked only for about 1 month. Thats why I want to know are Zebronic products of just good looks but poor build quality?

*Good SMPS- I need to buy this because cabinet I liked (Antibiotics) comes without SMPS according to theitwares.com. I don't much have knowledge of SMPS. So Im confused. Why are there different Watts for? I guess 400W is most common. I will buy graphic, sound card and TFT HD monitor in future. So accordingly please guide me for SMPS. 

Waiting for reply...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

^Asus P5K-C costs 8500
but if extend your budget a lil for mobo get Abit IP35Pro
Kingston DDR2 800 would be nice and 2gb is sufficient
WD Sata 2 with 16mb buffer for 5100-5200 . if u plan Seagate-i'd recommend the one with 32mb buffer coz the one with 16mb s*cks
A cooler master 460/500W PSU if you own some heavy Gfx card.otherwise a Zebronics 500W P.Platinum.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 8, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^
> Abit IP35Pro
> Kingston DDR2 800
> Seagate 32mb buffer
> ...



Can u specify th prices dude...?

And what about Zebronic cabinets?? Are they good in quality?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Can u specify th prices dude...?
> 
> And what about Zebronic cabinets?? Are they good in quality?


 
ok..
Asus P5K-C costs 8500 - this is a very future proof kind of a board with both DDR2 and 3 compatibility
Abit IP35 PRo costs 9500 which overclocks a lil more than P5K-C

2 *Kingston DDR 2 800 1gb will cost around 2k
Cooler MAster 460W PSU=2900 and 500W = 3400
WD 500GB Sata II = 5200 (could be 100 rs less too)


Do you own a gfx card?

Zebronics cabinets are good.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 8, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Cooler MAster 460W PSU=2900 and 500W = 3400
> 
> Do you own a gfx card?




But will I really need 460W or higher SMPS?? I mean what will be their advantage over 400W?

Yea I own GeForce Fx5200... Why?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 8, 2008)

500W is better dude!
For paying just 500/- more and u will get a good PSU!


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

sagardani said:


> But will I really need 460W or higher SMPS?? I mean what will be their advantage over 400W?
> 
> Yea I own GeForce Fx5200... Why?


 
do you plan to use this gfx card in this nw config?

if so , dont change PSU for now.i think the one bundled with the cabinet will work with this card.
a *good* 460W or higher SMPS is req when you have a powerful gfx card and loads of devices
even a 460W PSU can run a 8800GTS and wont become a bottleneck


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 8, 2008)

i went to take the rates today and am now more confused... 

XFX 680i LT SLI Rs. 9200 
Ausu P5N32-E SLI Not available anywhere in CHandni I have searched more than 20 shops.. 
Abit P35 Pro Rs. 9300 

Intel E2160 Rs. 2450 
Intel Q6600 Rs. 10275 

Corsair 2X2048MB 800MHz Rs. 6800 (lucky to get this) 
Transend 2X2048 800MHz Rs. 4000 

XFX 8800GT Algfa Dog Rs. 12150 
XFX 8800GT Extreme Rs. 14200 
XFX 8800GTS Rs. 17500 

Cooler Master Extreme Power 600Watts Rs. 3600 
Cooler Master Elite 300 Rs. 3000 

Now the motherboard which Chooto suggested me is not available. Please suggest me what to do.. the only option if i need this is getting it shipped to calcutta from bombay or someother place... what to do...


----------



## Ranjya (Mar 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta,
Where are you getting these prises ?

esp ABiT IP35-E @ Rs. 4900 /- + TAX

in Pune I am quoted 6000/- for same.

regards,
Ranjit.
P.S: Keep up the good work.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 8, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> do you plan to use this gfx card in this nw config?
> 
> if so , dont change PSU for now.i think the one bundled with the cabinet will work with this card.
> a *good* 460W or higher SMPS is req when you have a powerful gfx card and loads of devices
> even a 460W PSU can run a 8800GTS and wont become a bottleneck



Yea Im gonna use my current gfx with this (most probably and if needed). According to www.theitwares.com there seems no bundled PSU with Zebronic Antibiotics cabinet. So have to make provision because I'll buy mid-high gfx, sound card and TFT HD screen in future.. So I think 500 will be better arrangement. Anyways thanks for your suggestions.



Ranjya said:


> Choto Cheeta,
> Where are you getting these prises ?
> 
> esp ABiT IP35-E @ Rs. 4900 /- + TAX
> ...



Hey Ranjya... Which shop in Pune did you ask for these prices?


----------



## Ranjya (Mar 8, 2008)

Where do you get the price??

ABiT IP35-E @ Rs. 4900 /- + TAX

In Pune the chap says 6000/- 

I enquired with Xpert Computers on J.M Road.
This was told to me by Tirupati Ent chap Shrikant.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 8, 2008)

*@nish_higher:*

I've extended my mobo budget till 10k... Can't stretch above this. (+/- 200 is ok)
So there are following mobos according to theitwares.com-

Intel S975XBX2 @ 9600
XFX nForce 680i-LTSLI @ 10150
ABit IP35 Pro @ 9500
Asus P5K-V and P5KC @ 9450 and 8800 respectively.
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 @ 9400

So which one will you suggest out of them? Is there any other mobo available in India but not listed on website?? 

Others also throw their opinions... 

It will be better if everyone mentions why they are 'NOT' for particular model. Make kind of comparison & discuss pros n cons...

Waiting for reply...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

the prices on that webpage are not updated since one month.expect a little decrease.like 500rupees or so.

*Intel S975XBX2 @ 9600 --* 
this is outdated.no future options

*XFX nForce 680i-LTSLI @ 10150* --good board if u plan to use 2gfx cards.quite stable

*ABit IP35 Pro @ 9500 -- *great board,great overclocking and very stable

*P5KC --*  future proof.got both ddr2 and ddr3 compatibility.good overclocking 
the only trouble is vista installation on some boards (with older bios) - not quite an issue though.latest bios or my own tutorial on how to install vista on this board solves it.also newer lot does not have any issues.._*i'd recommend this board..*_

Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 @ 9400--this is also outdated.no use buying this or Intel badaxe 2.
just make sure that you get only good company rams and not those local ones otherwise some of these boards will give errors or freeze-ups


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

My 100% vote for *A-bit IP-35 Pro*! Excellent performance and u can ask *DARKLORD* about its performance.

Check out for *nForce 750i* chipset options too!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

how much does a local 3.5" IDE HDD case costs?


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> *XFX nForce 680i-LTSLI @ 10150* --good board if u plan to use 2gfx cards.quite stable
> 
> *ABit IP35 Pro @ 9500 -- *great board,great overclocking and very stable
> 
> ...



Then Intel and Gigabyte are out of question. OK so you recommend P5KC over IP35 Pro and nForce 680i ? Only because its DDR3 compatible ? Why are you NOT for those others? What about P5Kv ?

keith_j_snyder2 says: to check nForce750i chipset... Is it available? I think it will be expensive than P5KC, 680i and IP35 Pro... Please share your information/knowledge about this.

And about Vista compatibility, which of the mentioned boards have older bios?



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> My 100% vote for *A-bit IP-35 Pro*! Excellent performance and u can ask *DARKLORD* about its performance.
> 
> Check out for *nForce 750i* chipset options too!



Hey dude... I could only find XFX nForce 780i 3-Way SLI on xfxforce.com
Where is 750i ??? And I guess 780i won't fit into my budget.

How much 750i and 780i will cost?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

750i is available from MSI at this moment.its not a good choice to make.IP35 Pro is better than 750i
XFX\EVGA 780i costs 14.5k but no local warranty is available
P5k-c performs a little less than IP-35 pro,but ddr3 makes it future proof if u plan to upgrade later this year/next year because ddr3 prices are falling..otherwise go with IP35pro.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2008)

@nish_higher

DDR3 vs PCI- 2.0  which one would you choose ?? 

ASUS P5N-D in expected to be around the price of IP35-Pro


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Choto please give me ur views for  this post   *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=770787&postcount=2716


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2008)

@ajayashish

Will see if I can digg any info on P5N32-E SLi  as I was definatelly quoted Rs. 10800/- + TAX for that board which you didnt find , also P5N-D ...

See performance wise its IP35-Pro  how ever that will not allow SLI which you are looking for 

and you do not need to order from Bombay  usually it takes time to find but you find them in Kolkata


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

i enquired in Vedant, supreme, technocrat and some other shops as well... personally i have good terms with Ranbir in Vedant and he said that he can arrange that for me but then again he will order that from Bombay... please see if u can find one for me...   

also... as of now i am willing to take one Graphic card... so will u prefer me to take 512MB or 1gb .. and 8800 GT or 8800GTS...   

Also is Abit p35 pro supports the new processor as u said p5N will support...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @nish_higher
> 
> DDR3 vs PCI- 2.0  which one would you choose ??
> 
> ASUS P5N-D in expected to be around the price of IP35-Pro


 
well IP3pro does not support PCI-e 2.0 
and P5N-D is yet to be reviewed but a similar board MSI P7N Sli platinum review says-


> based on what we've seen so far, NVIDIA has dropped the ball with the 700i series refresh. Barring SLI support (which is monopolized by NVIDIA anyway), it features no additional value to compete in the current Intel chipset market.


 
Source-
*www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=2474&cid=6&pg=8

And most of gfx card buyers won't prefer 9series and stick to 8 series.
That makes Ddr3 a better choice over PCI 2.0 as per the budget


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2008)

> Also is Abit p35 pro supports the new processor as u said p5N will support...



Yes, ABiT IP35-Pro will support 45nm Q9450 but P5N-D is a better option for you with support for PCI-E 2.0  as the card you will buy the new 8800 GT would come with PCI-E 2.0 interface  so running it on a PCI-E 1.1 would be foolish 



> well IP3pro does not support PCI-e 2.0
> and P5N-D is yet to be reviewed but a similar board MSI P7N Sli platinum review says-



I know thats why I offered you a choice  I have a IP35-Pro 



> And most of gfx card buyers won't prefer 9series and stick to 8 series.
> That makes Ddr3 a better choice over PCI 2.0 as per the budget



8800 GT will comes with 2.0 Interface, ATi HD 3x50 cards too


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

hmm.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gifgood point there 

but dont recommend XFX 8800 alpha dog to anyone.it has heating issues *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

Do u know what is the price of P5N-D and is this available in Kolkata... 

Also does this supports DDR2 or only DDR3...  

also which card to buy GT or GTS and 512 or 1gb.. or 2 GT


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2008)

@nish_higher

*xtreview.com/review217.htm

really not much of a difference between DDR3 performance and DDR2 performance !!! only advantage that DDR3 would have is the trend to go with DDR-III for lower price and the word New Tech  which makes me wonder why would you go with DDR3 where PCI-E 2.0 does offer a real high jump on performance !!!!

P5N-D is only DDR-II


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

Date of that review-_Posted:2007-08-21 By memory review _

well if i remember correctly,just a month or two ago,toms hadware (or some other hw forum) reviewed the same for gaming using DDr3 1066 and 1333 and DDr2 800 and 1066. there was some good difference. and as you know DDR3 prices will fall this year and DDR2 will be obsolete.so the best board will be the one with both DDR3 and PCI 2.0


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

guys please read post #2723


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> how much does a local 3.5" IDE HDD case costs?


 
Rs 500


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> how much does a local 3.5" IDE HDD case costs?


 
400-500 rupees


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

thank you guys,


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

So Choto Do u suggest me to go with P5N-D or keep on searching P5N32E SLI... 
I read some reviews in P5N-D and there is a problem with the placement of IDE... they say cables are not so large to connect to the CD roms... i already have a CD writer which is pata.. 

Also any thoughts on the graphic cards...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

^ IDE cables can be purchased separately ..! in fact the one you own now would work.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Mar 9, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Over the Month I see too many topic on same question but with little different budget, Need Help purchase new PC...
> 
> Though we have a dedicated thread on Hardware prices still people feel that their need is different from others so they creat one Dedicated thread, I would like to sum that up...
> 
> ...


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ IDE cables can be purchased separately ..! in fact the one you own now would work.



i am not talking abt the length of the cable... i am talking abt the placement of the port on the BOARD iteself... it is in a very different position as to where it used to be... in fact it is now more far away from the front part of the board...  This new position has been critisized in a lot of places...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

well no..
it wont matter at all.check the placement on P5N-e-sli  
1474_l.JPG

IDE cables are long enough to reach that port.

also i m not in favour of picking any Asus board before reading its reviews.most of the boards in sub-10k category by asus have some issues with the first lot and are later sorted out in 3rd or 4th bios updates..
if u want a 750i board go with MSI P7N Sli platinum.its the same thing and has good reviews


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

The board looks good but one PCI-E works at 16X and the other at 8X only...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

which board? P5N-e-sli ? it was just for showing port placement.it is quite unstable board.
go with P7N Sli-platinum or IP35pro.both cost the same


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> which board? P5N-e-sli ? it was just for showing port placement.it is quite unstable board.
> go with P7N Sli-platinum or IP35pro.both cost the same



NO... in P7N Sli-platinum one PCI-E works at 16X and the other at 8X only...

and everyone else recommended me P5N32E-SLI but it is not available presently


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2008/02/21/MSI-P7N-SLI-Platinum/p1

P5n32e-sli is a great board-i own it.but Choto's link clearly justifies buying a PCI2.0 board since the card that u will be buying is PCI 2.0

By the way,P7N has 2 IDE slots ,meaning 4 IDE drives

And here's overclocking result-
*www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/02/17113552609l.gif


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

I've short listed following-

*IP35 Pro
*P5K-C 
*P5N-D 
*P7N SLI Platinum
*P5N32-E SLI

Right now keep prices apart. I want to use mainly for video editing and special effects. Not for gaming purpose. SLI is not the primary requirement but its better if I have. So accordingly suggest me. Im going to buy TFT HD monitor at the same time and 8 series or higher gfx card in future. So my gfx card will be PCI-e 2.0 and and..... will I need on board HDMI header for that screen ? Only the IP35 Pro has it and others haven't mentioned. So if I don't go for Abit, will I be able to connect monitor on board and watch HD movies ?

Waiting for reply...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

Dude now days most of the graphics card hooked up with either HDMI port or DVI to HDMI dongle with it.

I m not an SLI or X-Fire fan so Ip-35 Pro is the best choice. Stable, great overclocking.

If going for SLI then go with P5N32-E SLI which is not a PCI-E 2.0 but it has got X16,X16 lanes.

P7N SLI is also good but only if u use it with single card.
Honestly there is no major update from nVidia from 6 series to 7 series chipset but u can see really good option on INTEL's chipset.


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all

I am planning to buy a new CPU. Take into consideration that i am a  noob.

Purpose: 24 hour web browsing/torrent download, 1-2 hours of gaming, photoshop CS 3, audio/video conversion(not much), MS office 2007, Vista compatible, Movies and songs. And should be good for next 3-4 years.

The config which fits in my budget  is:

CPU: E6550/E6750 ( will i see performance difference in an over clocked E6550 at 2.66 ghz? will it be equivalent to E6750? And will this little overclocking reduce my cpu life? i need it for atleast 3-4 years)

MotherBoard: confused with IP35E or IP35E pro. the price diffrence is 4k. But will IP35 pro help me getting a good performance, keeping in mind that i wont change the config for next 3-4 years. What are the things i will miss if i go for IP35E? and will those features much needed for me? Does these mobos support DDR3 RAMS?  Also does Abit support warranty issues in India?

RAM: Whats up with DDR3 rams? are they good? will i feel the difference from DDR3 to DDR2? and whats up with the CAS timing or whatever it is like " 4-4-4-12", "5-5-5-12". What are these numbers  and which number combination should we buy.I am planning to buy a 1 GB ram 800mhz kingston/trancend. Will add more as the price drops. But not sure whats 4-4-4-12/5-5-5-12. And 1 GB stick is better that 2x512 stick as far as performance is  concerned?

Harddisk: At present i have a 80 GB HDD IDE. will it work on IP35E/IP35 pro?
i am also going to buy 160/250GB HDD seagate. Does using 2 or more harddisk at a time slows a system?


DVDWR: samsung/liteon 20X DVDWR. Is lightscribe usefull and whats the use of it?

Cabinet: i am confused over 3 cabinets CM 330 elite, Zebronics bijli and zebronics antibiotic/peace. Do i need to buy a PSU or the PSU attached to cabinet is sufficient? and does C2D need exceptional cooling like AMDs? And what about a overclocked E6550 to 2.66ghz. Will it need a bigger FAN? cabinet for cooling?

Graphic card: as Choto Cheeta suggests in his guide, i think 8600GT 256mb DDR3 is good, any other suggestion? what if i plan to buy graphic card after 2 months of buying rest of the config.. Will i be able to watch  movies and install XP till i get a GCard? as my budget will not allow me to buy the card , will only be able to buy it after 2 months of buying rest of the config. So will i be able to play movies/youtube/XP, with rest of the config as IP35E does not has onboard grafix. By the way whats SLi?

I will be buying the stuff from nehru place delhi. Heard that CE, SMC, Cost 2 cost are the  best price shops, can i expect good bargaining at these shops? Any other good shop i can look into?

I have one month time and i want a complete knowledge before  D day. So guys plz dont get frustated by my noobish questions. I did asked a lot of em, but these questions were really bothering me while deciding a config. As i wont be changing the CPU and MOBO for next 3-4 years. 

@ choto cheeta, love your blog, good for people like me to understand things which look kinda geeky. Plz do look into my config and add what changes i can do. And plz do answer my noobish questions.

Thnx.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude now days most of the graphics card hooked up with either HDMI port or DVI to HDMI dongle with it.
> 
> I m not an SLI or X-Fire fan so Ip-35 Pro is the best choice. Stable, great overclocking and PCI-E 2.0.
> 
> If going for SLI then go with P5N32-E SLI which is not a PCI-E 2.0 but it has got X16,X16 lanes.



Dude I think you've mistaken. IP35 Pro doesn't support PCI-e 2.0 


Fahd.Malik said:


> Hi all
> 
> Cabinet: i am confused over 3 cabinets CM 330 elite, Zebronics bijli and zebronics antibiotic/peace. Do i need to buy a PSU or the PSU attached to cabinet is sufficient? and does C2D need exceptional cooling like AMDs? And what about a overclocked E6550 to 2.66ghz. Will it need a bigger FAN? cabinet for cooling?



Zebronics Antibiotics is funky man...! I liked it. But according to theitwares.com it doesn't seem to come with built-in PSU. Because they've quoted price Rs.2.05k without PSU, though Im not sure.  Check into the shop.  I think it should have one 400W.



> Also does Abit support warranty issues in India?



Good point. Please someone answer this.

*Does anyone know current price of P5N32-E SLI at Pune ? Hows it for overclocking ?*


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

Abit has no branch in india..all mobos are imported.so they are sent to Abit in case of issues..
both P5N32E sli and IP35 pro are PCI 1.1
here's P5N32esli's spec-



> Expansion Slots
> 
> 2 x PCIe x16 , support NVIDIA® SLI™ technology, at full x16, x16 speed (blue). x8 speed (white)
> 1 x PCIe x1
> 2 x PCI 2.2​


And its a great overclocker.i m using it with Q6600.its an awesome board.onboard audio should be good-i dont know-i've got sound card.i have not oced much.its running at 3.34ghz and 4gb 800 ram at 1100mhz

either go with a PCI 2.0 board or get P5K-C  ,you wont regret it.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

Ohh yea right right.. So which one will you suggest for PCI-e 2.0 and SLI ? Both them will fit into my budget ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

hmm.. well 
i'd go with either P7N Sli or a XFX 780i if i were to buy a new PCI 2.0 mobo.but 780 i is very costly and if you see the benchmarks at Overclock3d , P7N is either ahead or exactly the same in performance with XFX 780i , Striker II and Maximus formula. now that kinda performance at almost half price ..who wouldn't want it ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


reviews already telll that 8x Sli for PCI2.0 boards makes only 1-5% performance drop.check the link i posted above.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> hmm.. well
> i'd go with either P7N Sli or a XFX 780i if i were to buy a new PCI 2.0 mobo.but 780 i is very costly and if you see the benchmarks at Overclock3d , P7N is either ahead or exactly the same in performance with XFX 780i , Striker II and Maximus formula. now that kinda performance at almost half price ..who wouldn't want it ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
> 
> 
> reviews already telll that 8x Sli for PCI2.0 boards makes only 1-5% performance drop.check the link i posted above.



Shitt.... There is neither VGA nor HDMI on board P7N  ...  I guess I won't be able to watch HD films w/o having separate card..... Only 4 rear USB ports.. It lacks some cool features... Compared those of Abit and Asus boards... I think have to drop idea of SLI..

So which one of-

*IP35 Pro
*P5K-C
*P5N-D 

I guess you're for IP35 Pro because of ddr3... But please let know your views about others too. Any of P5 has Pci-e 2.0 ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

^ none of these bords have onboard VGA..u always need a gfx card.HDMI playback is via DVI to HDMI adaptor which is either bundled with the card or available easily in the market..there's no connection of these boards with HDMI playback.

and IP35 pro does not support DDr3..its just a great ddr2 board with nice overclocking and stability.all these boards have 4 rear USB ports.may i know what's lacking in P7N that these 3 boards have?
i'm not against Abit IP35 pro.i've recommended it to a number of friends.but now the thing is only the new technology and new gfx cards coming out so buying something that does not run a gfx card the way it is to be run and having an option to get a better thing at same price..?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ none of these bords have onboard VGA..u always need a gfx card.HDMI playback is via DVI to HDMI adaptor which is either bundled with the card or available easily in the market..there's no connection of these boards with HDMI playback.
> 
> and IP35 pro does not support DDr3..its just a great ddr2 board with nice overclocking and stability.all these boards have 4 rear USB ports.may i know what's lacking in P7N that these 3 boards have?



Ohh... So I must have gfx card to connect and watch HD monitor ??

On P5KC theres this AI Slot Detector,  Up to 20°C(36°F) Cooler, CrashFree BIOS 3, Precision Tweaker, etc. I don't know if these are erally essentials... Seem just marketing hype..

so overall you think P7N is good balanced choice having both PCI-e 2.0 and SLI...? XFX 780i seem to have almost same features except 3-way SLI against 2-way of P7N.. Is that the reason its priced higher ? 

Now just compare P7N with P5N32-E sli... As you own Asus, you will be a better person to compare...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

yes!
those things are mostly for marketting except the power\reset switches on IP35pro and clr cmos at the back which is very useful for an overclocker

780i gives 3way PCI2.0 Sli and some little perfomance.nothing more.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^^^

But,
Can you just compare P7N with P5N32-E sli...?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

ok.. P5N32E SLi offers Sli in 16x mode.it has a good audio-supreme FX and its a stable board. P7N sli platinum is also very stable and offers PCI 2.0 and Sli in 8x which decreases its *Sli* performance from *780i* by around 5% ..and its overall performance is almost as 780i..P5N32E sli (680i) is nowhere near.P7n has great Value for money and if you check MSI's homepage the board won great awards.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:
			
		

> well this is very cool Mr. Cheetah, but isnt it a bit outdated. nvidia 9600 gt and new quads have released... i think its time for some updates.



Yes Sir, as soon as I get some time off to compile the guide again will update 


@Fahd.Malik





> Purpose: 24 hour web browsing/torrent download, 1-2 hours of gaming, photoshop CS 3, audio/video conversion(not much), MS office 2007, Vista compatible, Movies and songs. And should be good for next 3-4 years.



please mention your budget !!!!

as without that its hard to compile a config 

thank you


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

Choto any suggestion for me regarding the card and the motherboard...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 9, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Choto any suggestion for me regarding the card and the motherboard...



PCI-E 2.0 would be nice  so P5N-D is a choice, which is yet to come... if no SLi then ABiT *IX38 QuadGT* which is Rs. 11600/- + TAX and available in Kolkata 

to my money 8800 GT PCI-E 2.0 would be fine  also look for Readon HD 3850 which retails around Rs. 12k in Kolkata !!! see if you can take price of that


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Dude I think you've mistaken. IP35 Pro doesn't support PCI-e 2.0
> 
> 
> Good point. Please someone answer this.
> ...



S**t. copied to the wrong place!
Thanks for pointing out!


Tirupati Enterprises has A-bit.
Checked with Anil @ Tirupati's New Delhi branch.
SO warranty won't be an issue.


*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2104


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> PCI-E 2.0 would be nice  so P5N-D is a choice, which is yet to come... if no SLi then ABiT *IX38 QuadGT* which is Rs. 11600/- + TAX and available in Kolkata
> 
> to my money 8800 GT PCI-E 2.0 would be fine  also look for Readon HD 3850 which retails around Rs. 12k in Kolkata !!! see if you can take price of that



Is IX38 QuadGT compatible with the new processors coming ... 

and performance vise how much memmory should i get in the graphic card... 512MB or 1GB... and which company... MSI... XFX or ASUS... 

and i have heard that GTS is more powerful than GT... is that true...


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ok.. P5N32E SLi offers Sli in 16x mode.it has a good audio-supreme FX and its a stable board. P7N sli platinum is also very stable and offers PCI 2.0 and Sli in 8x which decreases its *Sli* performance from *780i* by around 5% ..and its overall performance is almost as 780i..P5N32E sli (680i) is nowhere near.P7n has great Value for money and if you check MSI's homepage the board won great awards.



Yea I agree P7N has great value for money... But MSI is offering this nice, feature rich product at comparatively low cost... Don't you think there may be some compromise in build quality or in anything ? I hope not but its just the doubt came in my mind...

Again want to confirm- Can I use HD TFT screen without having gfx card ??  

Please someone quote its latest price...


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Mar 9, 2008)

@ choto cheeta

Hi
my budget is 25k and i want to buy
1) CPU( E6550/E6750)
2) Mobo( a good one which is future proof/ overclockable)
3) Ram(1GB for time being)
4) Hdd( 160GB)
5) Cabby + psu(if the one given with cabby is not sufficient)
6) DVDWR cheapest as all are fearly same.

Will buy GPU later maybe 2-3 months after the purchase of the config above. Will a system without GPU play movies and will be XP compatible?  

If its fine for you then plz enlighten me on the doubts i have in my previous post. 

thnx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Is IX38 QuadGT compatible with the new processors coming ...
> 
> and performance vise how much memmory should i get in the graphic card... 512MB or 1GB... and which company... MSI... XFX or ASUS...
> 
> and i have heard that GTS is more powerful than GT... is that true...



If "new processor" means the 1600FSB processors? then "YES" Chech its specs here 

512Mb is good but if u can afford 1GB video memory, then its the best!
Like its said: Bigger is better!

Yes GTS is more powerful than GT but only the G92 core as in 8800GTS 512MB....not the 320MB or 640MB version.

8800 GTS comes in many flavors.
The older ones were 640Mb and 320MB (G80 based) models which performs lower than 8800 GT.
But the newer one (G92) is a great card and it even performs similar to the 768 MB 8800GTX edition.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2008)

So if i say i want to buy one card which will be best to get and of what memory size and brand... and what will be the approximate cost


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Again want to confirm- Can I use HD TFT screen without having gfx card ??
> 
> Please someone quote its latest price...



With what? The HDMI port? Yes but only if ur motherboard have the HDMI port on it.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 9, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> With what? The HDMI port? Yes but only if ur motherboard have the HDMI port on it.



P7N has it or not ? (doesn't seem but)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 10, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> So if i say i want to buy one card which will be best to get and of what memory size and brand... and what will be the approximate cost



The best card on the block is ATi HD3870X2 features 1GB Memory.
There are many brands available like POWER COLOR, SAPPHIRE, MSI, GE-CUBE etc.

Cost is around 22K!



sagardani said:


> P7N has it or not ? (doesn't seem but)



Dude all SLI motherboards don't have onboard video so as 
P7N SLI Platinum. U gotta have a graphics card to have a display. But most of the graphics card manufacturers provide either HDMI port or DVI to HDMI dongle ( u have to check it before u buy) like XFX provide dongle and PALIT has onboard HDMI port.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 10, 2008)

but as i read a lot of forums on 3d... it creates a lot of problem with 3D max and softimage... so i cannot take risk takking a ATI card... i can only choose from Geforce...


----------



## sagardani (Mar 10, 2008)

> Dude all SLI motherboards don't have onboard video so as
> P7N SLI Platinum. U gotta have a graphics card to have a display.



Means can't I even connect a simple CRT screen ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ on P7N SLI Platinum? "*NO*"


----------



## psmontte (Mar 10, 2008)

Pls. recommend a low cost MB (for E4500) with 1) average overclocking capability  2) on board graphics 3) DVI output 4) Dual Channel Support. Preferably ASUS,GIGABYTE, JETWAY and in that order.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ xfx 630i but it doesnt support dual channel. . abit ip35 but it doesnt have onboard gfx.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 10, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Means can't I even connect a simple CRT screen ?


all boards above 5k don't have a monitor out 
and that board is priced very well bcoz 1.it does not support tri sli and 
2.its 8x Sli  3.no dual lan and wifi

the board costs around 9600 rupees.u can contact MSI india for that.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 10, 2008)

Ohh... So I must have gfx card.. Budget increased  

By the way... Doesn't even 1 motherboard in 5k-10k support monitor out ??


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 10, 2008)

noob here plz tell me diffrent between pci-e 16x vs pci-e 2.0 ?
which is better ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 10, 2008)

^ *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express


----------



## sagardani (Mar 10, 2008)

Read #2780 please.....


----------



## sivarap (Mar 10, 2008)

I am a noob.....How do i compare ABiT IP35-E and XFX 630i 7150?
I see that there are three variants of ABiT IP-35 (pro, E, and " ")...whts the diference?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 10, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Ohh... So I must have gfx card.. Budget increased
> 
> By the way... Doesn't even 1 motherboard in 5k-10k support monitor out ??


thats why i asked u whether u own a gfx card or not in the very first post 

no none of the mobos above 5k have monitor out.there might be some board by intel that has it but they would be too much outdated ones.u can use your FX5200 if its PCI ? and later buy a new card.



sivarap said:


> I am a noob.....How do i compare ABiT IP35-E and XFX 630i 7150?
> I see that there are three variants of ABiT IP-35 (pro, E, and " ")...whts the diference?


 
XFX 630i 7150 is a mid-low entry level board with onboard graphics , no dual channel ram.IP35-E has has no onboard gfx and has dual channel ram , a better chipset  than 630i.IP35 pro is the guru with crossfire support and great overcloking ability..now, ur budget  ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Dude u are confusing yourself and us too.
We need to know the budget for ur entire config.


----------



## psmontte (Mar 11, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ^^ xfx 630i but it doesnt support dual channel. . abit ip35 but it doesnt have onboard gfx.


 
With so many mobos out there, these are the only ones being recommended every time. 

Donot we have any more choices?


----------



## sagardani (Mar 11, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> thats why i asked u whether u own a gfx card or not in the very first post
> 
> no none of the mobos above 5k have monitor out.there might be some board by intel that has it but they would be too much outdated ones.u can use your FX5200 if its PCI ? and later buy a new card.



I guess its not possible because its AGP and I think none of the listed mobo provides outdated AGP slot... May be right now I'll have to buy temporary one just for connecting monitor... SO which is the cheapest gfx card on which I can watch HD films...?


----------



## sivarap (Mar 11, 2008)

> XFX 630i 7150 is a mid-low entry level board with onboard graphics , no dual channel ram.IP35-E has has no onboard gfx and has dual channel ram , a better chipset  than 630i.IP35 pro is the guru with crossfire support and great overcloking ability..now, ur budget  ?





ok now....so i need an external gfx card if i need IP35-E?

The quote given in a shop in chennai is 

Core2 duo 2.2ghz (should be E4500 not sure) ----- 4600 
945 GCNL motherboard ---- 3150
1GB ddr2 ram ----- 900 
160gb sata ---- 1950  
cabinet ----- 950   
Logitec keyboard&mouse --- 550    


Its only the motherboard part that confuses me a lot.....Hows that 945GCNL motherboard..... How to compare motherboards?.....I know its in the forum somewhere...but am not able to find out....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes P35 doesn't haf onboard gfx. 945 board is costly, other things are fine.

945 btw, is outdated.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 11, 2008)

^^u say its outdated...in what way? how is the 630i  or the P35 superior over  the 945?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 11, 2008)

sagardani said:


> I guess its not possible because its AGP and I think none of the listed mobo provides outdated AGP slot... May be right now I'll have to buy temporary one just for connecting monitor... SO which is the cheapest gfx card on which I can watch HD films...?


u should get a cheapo 7300le,gs or 6200  series card and a DVI to HDMI dongle.



sivarap said:


> ^^u say its outdated...in what way? how is the 630i or the P35 superior over the 945?


every way  
memory/FSB/performance-u name it
that XFX 630i is a good board if u wanna go with onboard gfx.otherwise IP35-E and a gfx card


----------



## sivarap (Mar 11, 2008)

No dealers for xfx 630i in chennai? :O


----------



## monkey (Mar 11, 2008)

How is EVGA 630i/7100 or EVGA 630i/7150 in comparison to XFX 630i? I am planning a new computer for my office.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 12, 2008)

sivarap said:


> ok now....so i need an external gfx card if i need IP35-E?
> 
> The quote given in a shop in chennai is
> 
> ...


 
dont even think bout getting a 945 based board.it sux bigtime.i'm using a 945 chipset based Gigabyte mobo and just pissed off ith its performance.anyways shall get the IP35-E 2morrow.if i aint satisfied with it then i'll go for IX38-Quad GT.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks all for the suggestions...I am having difficulty finding it in chennai.....

btw....hows that xfx 650i? as far as i see...the only difference is that it doesn't have an onboard grafix card...even it doesn't support dual channel?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

xfx 650i supports dual channel mem .. instead of that u can get a abit ip35e mobo. both dont have onboard gfx. .but abit ip35e performs better.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how is XFX 780i Sli board... i will using Q6600 on that with 4GB 800MHz Ram... with XFX 8800GTS card... i just want to how is the MOBO and the Card


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 12, 2008)

^ is XFX 780i officially available in india? 

u can read the review here but since i've tried the board myself there's nothing beyond some new features-the board is not an awesome performer but yea its better than 680i.its better to wait for some 790i with DDR3
but you shoud just buy a P5N32E sli 

*www.legitreviews.com/article/616/1/


----------



## axxo (Mar 12, 2008)

sagargv said:


> xfx 650i supports dual channel mem .. instead of that u can get a abit ip35e mobo. both dont have onboard gfx. .but abit ip35e performs better.



mate....you wont get xfs 650i/630i based chipset mobos...you may get this one..i think i have seen this @ delta peripherals.

*www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2689

Also they may not understand if you ask for 630i chipset..mention that you want to buy nvidia 7150/7050 onboard video mobo...
Note 7050 comes with 610i chipset


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

i dont want either mobo's . just replying to the other guy's query. personally , i dont like the xfx 630i coz of its lack for dual channel support. . .


----------



## sagardani (Mar 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> u should get a cheapo 7300le,gs or 6200  series card and a DVI to HDMI dongle.



Thanks. Have some questions-

1) Does that mean gfx card comes with DVI input and monitor comes with HDMI output ? 
    Or the vice-versa ? 


2) Using that dongle won't degrade image quality ?

3) How much dongle costs ?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ is XFX 780i officially available in india?
> 
> u can read the review here but since i've tried the board myself there's nothing beyond some new features-the board is not an awesome performer but yea its better than 680i.its better to wait for some 790i with DDR3
> but you shoud just buy a P5N32E sli
> ...


 

Asus has stopped the supply of P5N32E and that was always my first choice... and i like 790ibut the problem is it supports only DDR3 which will be a pain in my pockets... i will be buying 4GB of ram and DDR3 will drain my complete budget on the ram only...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 12, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Thanks. Have some questions-
> 
> 1) Does that mean gfx card comes with DVI input and monitor comes with HDMI output ?
> Or the vice-versa ?
> ...


 
1.gfx card= hdmi out-either via a dongle or the port available on some Ati cards
monitor=DVI / HDMI input (not every monitor though)

2.no dongle does not afect quality.
3.it wont cost much.around 200 

@ ajayashish 
if its production is stopped dont buy that board even if its available.i think all 680i boards would be outdated soon enough except for the highest end.consider buying a P7N Sli platinum or wait till prices of DD3 and compatible mobos fall-its gonna happen even if DDR3 is no big improvement


----------



## Ranjya (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish to pair a E2160 with a mobo.
What is better
IP35-e
Intel DG33-TL
both cost around 6000-6500 here in Pune.
With so much hype surrounding IP35-E is it that good ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 12, 2008)

^ do u own a gfx card or plan to buy one?
IP35 is certainly better. it does not have onboard gfx


----------



## axxo (Mar 12, 2008)

sagargv said:


> i dont want either mobo's . just replying to the other guy's query. personally , i dont like the xfx 630i coz of its lack for dual channel support. . .





axxo said:


> mate....you wont get xfs 650i/630i based chipset mobos...you may get this one..i think i have seen this @ delta peripherals.
> 
> *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2689
> 
> ...



....was about to quote this guy sivarap ...both id starts with s so quoted wrongly..
& yes anyday you cant compare budget mobo with performance mobo..around 3K you are getting what you should get for that price tag..


----------



## blacklight (Mar 12, 2008)

hi, i'm looking for a cheap VFM upgrade for my friend,
his typical usage would be browsing,MS office applications  and the new config should be able to run vista (future proof ) .
i would suggest the following config
proccy:C2D E4500
m/b    :XFX 630i 7150 
RAM :2 GB X 1 (Since m/b does not support dual channel )
HDD: Seagate  160 GB SATA
Monitor :Samsung 15" TFT
Rest of the components will be salvaged from existing setup
your comments on this please


----------



## sagardani (Mar 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> 1.gfx card= hdmi out-either via a dongle or the port available on some Ati cards
> monitor=DVI / HDMI input (not every monitor though)
> 
> 2.no dongle does not afect quality.
> 3.it wont cost much.around 200



Thanks... Can you suggest some best possible gfx card around 5k for HD movies purpose ?

What about Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 3650 ? I guess its around 5000.../ Seems having great features....  Specially want for HD purpose but having medium features and good value for money... (sometimes I play games, though not much)

BTW nVidia or ATI... Which is better and having good vfm ?


----------



## sivarap (Mar 13, 2008)

axxo said:


> mate....you wont get xfs 650i/630i based chipset mobos...you may get this one..i think i have seen this @ delta peripherals.
> 
> *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Mo...ProductID=2689
> 
> ...



Seems good to me....as good as xfs one..... but no dual channel again rite? any more comments guys?

is there a dealer for XFX 630i in bangalore?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Thanks... Can you suggest some best possible gfx card around 5k for HD movies purpose ?
> 
> What about Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 3650 ? I guess its around 5000.../ Seems having great features.... Specially want for HD purpose but having medium features and good value for money... (sometimes I play games, though not much)
> 
> BTW nVidia or ATI... Which is better and having good vfm ?


 
well for that purpose and all i'd suggest ATI 3650 and yea it performs good.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

sagardani said:


> What about Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 3650 ? I guess its around 5000.../ Seems having great features.... Specially want for HD purpose but having medium features and good value for money... (sometimes I play games, though not much)


 
I am using Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 right now in my system. It works flawless, I sometimes get jerks in UT 3 which I was able to fix by manually editing the UTengine.ini but other then that...for light gaming purpose this gfx card rox & is very cool in temperature.



> BTW nVidia or ATI... Which is better and having good vfm ?


 
Right now, ATI.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> well for that purpose and all i'd suggest ATI 3650 and yea it performs good.





gx_saurav said:


> I am using Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 right now in my system. It works flawless, I sometimes get jerks in UT 3 which I was able to fix by manually editing the UTengine.ini but other then that...for light gaming purpose this gfx card rox & is very cool in temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, ATI.



Thanks buddies... 

Hey gx_saurav, I hardly play games... Right now I want to watch HD films.. Just for that purpose and mobo doesn't come up with DvI out thats why I want gfx card... So I think this card will be more than best considering my needs and budget... BTW how much did you pay for it ? (Don't mind , just want to know latest price)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

I paid Rs 5,000 for it. Aditya Infotech is the distributer & I got a replacement warrenty of 3 years.

Trust me, if you are more into general computing then this card will hold for next 4 years easily. My old FX 5900XT was able to stay with me for 4 years, even running Vista fine, then I sold it.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 13, 2008)

Where do you get xfx 630i in bangalore? RSVP


----------



## sagardani (Mar 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I paid Rs 5,000 for it. Aditya Infotech is the distributer & I got a replacement warrenty of 3 years.
> 
> Trust me, if you are more into general computing then this card will hold for next 4 years easily. My old FX 5900XT was able to stay with me for 4 years, even running Vista fine, then I sold it.



Rs. 5000/- is great value for money man... I just want to use for HD movies. Not much game and graphics applications right now...

Just have a childish doubt... SLI is a brand name for a multi-GPU solution developed by Nvidia right ? So can two Ati Radeon cards be connected ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup, ATI's method is called CrossFire. This sapphire card i m using is Crossfire capable.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

but he is considering buying a P7N sli or a P5N32E SLi..none supports crossfire


----------



## sagardani (Mar 13, 2008)

Ohh got it nish_higher you cleared it. Im not keeping this card forever. Im gonna buy GeForce 8 or higher series mid next year or so (till then 9 will be available I guess).. So for about next 1 to 1.5 years Im gonna keep ATi card..


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

IP35 Pro / P5K-C
don't consider crossfire board if u r sure to dump that card later.
if not, its better to get P5K-c with a cheap DDR2 ram (value series) and later DDR3 when prices fall


----------



## shahhardik27 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi guys..i m planning to buy a new laptop. my range is 30k-37.5k.....my aim is playing sports games like fifa07-08,cricket 07-08,nfs mw-carbon...etc...n i also going to use little bit related to education....so plz suggest me any new laptop.......hoping 4 ur reply....


----------



## sagardani (Mar 13, 2008)

@ nish_higher and gx_saurav

Hi HD 3650 is no doubt great card at its price. But I've came across another budget product from Ati- HD 3450 and HD 3470. I'll make a small comparison in 3650 and 3470.

Product-                       HD 3470 vs                            Hd 3650

Core-                           RV620 vs                               RV635

No. of transistors-          181 million vs                         378 million

Stram Processing Units- 40 vs 120

Memory interface- 64-bit DDR2/GDDR3 vs 128-bit DDR2/GDDR3/GDDR4

Because of this, using 3650 instead of 3470 will make difference in quality of high definition video ?

As I said, Im not much into gaming, thus don't want to spend extra money on unnecessary features of gaming. Just want to see HD movies, thats it ! I think other features of them are almost same. And pricewise (must be around 3-4k) I'll prefer 3470 over 3650. Its not that I don't have budget for 3650, but I  don't want to spend extra for features which I may not need because this is my temporary card.  

If  3470 is giving same HD video quality as that of 3650 I will certainly go for it..! 

Just help me deciding between these two..


----------



## spikygv (Mar 13, 2008)

most certainly u can get a 3470 .its good enough for hd. 3650 offers no advantage for viewing HD


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 13, 2008)

yes video quality would be the same.
go for 3470


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

sagardani said:


> @ nish_higher and gx_saurav
> 
> Hi HD 3650 is no doubt great card at its price. But I've came across another budget product from Ati- HD 3450 and HD 3470. I'll make a small comparison in 3650 and 3470.
> 
> ...


 
No difference in quality. If you are buying a dual core CPU either C2D E4500 or Athlon64 4400+ X2 then rest assured u will get best HD experience.



> As I said, Im not much into gaming, thus don't want to spend extra money on unnecessary features of gaming. Just want to see HD movies, thats it ! I think other features of them are almost same. And pricewise (must be around 3-4k) I'll prefer 3470 over 3650. Its not that I don't have budget for 3650, but I don't want to spend extra for features which I may not need because this is my temporary card.


 
Get Radeon HD 3450, enough for you with a good Dual core CPU.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd suggest you also give a look at 8500Gt. I just got one and its perfect for HD. I got BIG 8500GT 256mb 128bit GDDR2 (+50mhz core overclocked over reference 450mhz) for rs. 2,750. The 512mb can be had for about 3.6k. I think nothing beats the cost! You can get XFX brand for about 200 bucks more which is hardware sli capable. The BIG one is only software sli ready.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

@sagardani
whats ur system config?
if u are about to buy one, then get ny gud onboard gfx mobo like 7050, 7150 or X1250 which has full HD support. it ll dothe job just fine.

ive personally tries 1080p on my X1250 IGP on an X2 4200+ and it plays flawlessly.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 13, 2008)

Need help from choto and rest of you guys. I need you to suggest two completely different configs:

1) For my cousin as I told you earlier. He has finally gave up the idea of trying source matching rams for his system instead wants to do a upgrade. Problem is his father has a budget problem so they want a proc + mobo + atleast 1GB ram within 6-7K but want it to do almost everything almost...they are really banking on me and I dont wanna let down the kid... 

2) This is for my friend for whom budget is not that big a concern...he sent me a sms asking me for the following advice. AMD Phenom v/s Intel Core2Quad...which one I would suggest..infact which model? A suitable mobo to go with the proc. Wants a good budget sound card to which he may connect his amp.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

@sabret00the
1) X2 4000+ : 2.4k
Asus M2A VM: 3.2k
Asus M2N VM DVI: 3.3k
or MSI K9A GM3: 2.8k
1G DDR2 667: transcent: 0.9k
2G DDR2 667: transcent: 1.7k

M2A VM is a gud option nd has gud oc features too. M2N VM has slighting better IGP, but lacks oc features. Both have DVI.
and also remember that there are no "HDMI" on their model no. as there are one out with HDMI and it costs atleast 800 bucks more.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'd suggest you also give a look at 8500Gt. I just got one and its perfect for HD. I got BIG 8500GT 256mb 128bit GDDR2 (+50mhz core overclocked over reference 450mhz) for rs. 2,750. The 512mb can be had for about 3.6k. I think nothing beats the cost! You can get XFX brand for about 200 bucks more which is hardware sli capable. The BIG one is only software sli ready.


 
No need, a Radeon HD 3470/3450 still gives more performance then a 8500GT in games (remember he is a casual gamer) & has more features then 8500GT at same price point.

Radeon HD 3xxx series is a better choice then GeForce 8 & 9 series cards as far as anything non-gaming is concerned. In Mid range...Radeons give better VFM...


----------



## spikygv (Mar 13, 2008)

radeon avivo hd for hd playback is superior to nvidia pure vedio hd in vc-1 decoding .. . if u're not into games , hd 3450 is the way to go..better than 8500GT for HD playback only.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^ But he said the radeon's gonna cost 5k, while the 8500gt costs only 2.75k!! Thats why I suggested that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ But he said the radeon's gonna cost 5k, while the 8500gt costs only 2.75k!! Thats why I suggested that.


 
5K for Radeon 3650, Radeon 3450 or 3470 are cheap.

But hey, I do agree...if this is your temporary graphics card then get ATI based on board graphics.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

@gx_saurav
have u done ny benchmarks on the card?
plz post some scores


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 13, 2008)

Its true ATi cards are better than nVidia when it comes to HD contents.
3470 is a better option and besides it is a PCI-E 2.0 and X-fire capable too and DX 10.1 & SM 4.1 and its on 55nm fab so it is also good in overclocking ( if u want)!
U might also get one with HDMI port on it because now days it is common and this card is capable of playing HD contents at 1080p!

So even if u compare it with 8500GT, this would be a better choice!


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 14, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @sabret00the
> 1) X2 4000+ : 2.4k
> Asus M2A VM: 3.2k
> Asus M2N VM DVI: 3.3k
> ...


 
Thank you so much buddy for that config...seems like the best bet...however out of the 3 motherboards which one will you suggest if the person concerned *is never going to OC* and needs *better integrated graphics*?

Further, can you kindly answer the 2nd part of my query please if possible?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 14, 2008)

@sabret00the
If ne never gonna oc, then Asus M2N VM DVI@3.3k makes more sense. It has nvidia 7050 onboard gfx, and has DVI as well as D sub out. It also supports AM2+ proccys.

2)currently C2Q offers better performance than phenom. But pgenom is lot cheaper. Phenom 9500 is for 8.5k
and Q6600 is for 10k. Q6600 offers very gud performance and 9500 is no match for it.
And bout sound card, get Creative Audigy2 value for 1.9k. Remember, dun get Audigy vlue. It shud be audigy 2 value. If u have 4k+to spend consider Audigy 4 series, or the XFI Extreme music or gamer for around 6~7k.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 14, 2008)

Guys my friend wanna buy PC for 3D Design & Casual Gaming. I'am out of touch from hardware for quite some time.

Budget: Around 40000/-
He got following quote from Comp Empire, Nehru place

Procy: C2D E6750 -------------------------------- 7650/-
Mobo: XFX 650i     -------------------------------  5750/-
Ram: 2 GB Transcend DDR2 667 MHZ ----------  1800/-
HDD : Seagate 320 GB(16 MB Buffer) ----------  3950/-
DVD Writer: Liteon Sata 20 X     ----------------  1340/-
GFX: XFX 8400 GS 256 MB  ---------------------  2750/-
Monitor: ViewSonic 19" VG 1930 WM -----------  9850/-
Cabby: Zebronics Antibiotic  --------------------  2000/-
KB+Mouse : Logitech   --------------------------  630/-
Speakers: Creative SBS 370 -------------------- 1090/-
UPS: 600VA -------------------------------------   1150/-

Total ---------------------------------------------  37960/-

I know this is not the latest one. Please post your valuable comments


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

sagargv said:


> most certainly u can get a 3470 .its good enough for hd. 3650 offers no advantage for viewing HD





nish_higher said:


> yes video quality would be the same.
> go for 3470



I thank all of you .



gx_saurav said:


> No difference in quality. If you are buying a dual core CPU either C2D E4500 or Athlon64 4400+ X2 then rest assured u will get best HD experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Get Radeon HD 3450, enough for you with a good Dual core CPU.



Dude Im going for Q6600...



infra_red_dude said:


> I'd suggest you also give a look at 8500Gt. I just got one and its perfect for HD. I got BIG 8500GT 256mb 128bit GDDR2 (+50mhz core overclocked over reference 450mhz) for rs. 2,750. The 512mb can be had for about 3.6k. I think nothing beats the cost! You can get XFX brand for about 200 bucks more which is hardware sli capable. The BIG one is only software sli ready.



Dude later (say after 1-1.5 yrs) Im going to buy high-end gfx probably from nVidia fully for sfx purpose. Right now I just want my TFT monitor to work for HD movies only.



dOm1naTOr said:


> @sagardani
> whats ur system config?
> if u are about to buy one, then get ny gud onboard gfx mobo like 7050, 7150 or X1250 which has full HD support. it ll dothe job just fine.
> 
> ive personally tries 1080p on my X1250 IGP on an X2 4200+ and it plays flawlessly.



Well right now I've P4, 845 chipset, 512mb ddr @333mhz and blah blah... Im upgading my pc. Im thinking of MSI P7N SLI Platinum, suits my budget (around 10k) and needs. Has SLI, dual channel, PCE-e x16 2.0, etc.




sagargv said:


> radeon avivo hd for hd playback is superior to nvidia pure vedio hd in vc-1 decoding .. . if u're not into games , hd 3450 is the way to go..better than 8500GT for HD playback only.





gx_saurav said:


> 5K for Radeon 3650, Radeon 3450 or 3470 are cheap.
> 
> But hey, I do agree...if this is your temporary graphics card then get ATI based on board graphics.





keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Its true ATi cards are better than nVidia when it comes to HD contents.
> 3470 is a better option and besides it is a PCI-E 2.0 and X-fire capable too and DX 10.1 & SM 4.1 and its on 55nm fab so it is also good in overclocking ( if u want)!
> U might also get one with HDMI port on it because now days it is common and this card is capable of playing HD contents at 1080p!
> 
> So even if u compare it with 8500GT, this would be a better choice!



YEa and 3470 is better choice over 3450... And its my temporary card so 3470 gives pretty ok cost + nice features = great vfm.

Thanks folks for your help...


----------



## juggler (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^  change u mobo to IP35 E which should be in the same price range.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Procy: C2D E6750 -------------------------------- 7650/-
> Mobo: XFX 650i     -------------------------------  5750/-
> Ram: 2 GB Transcend DDR2 667 MHZ ----------  1800/-
> HDD : Seagate 320 GB(16 MB Buffer) ----------  3950/-
> ...



I got few components in the past week. I'll list them here. The prices you posted are definitely on the higher side.

C2D E8200 for 7.3k
RAM 1GB x 2 DDR2 800 = 1.95k
Samsung SATA 20x DVD RW = 1.15k
BIG Geforce 8500GT 256MB DDR2 PCI-E = 2.75k
Viewsonic 1926w = 8.6k

Does he need sli support? If so then 680i mobo, if not then I'd suggest Abit IP35-E mobo.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Guys my friend wanna buy PC for 3D Design & Casual Gaming. I'am out of touch from hardware for quite some time.
> 
> Budget: Around 40000/-
> He got following quote from Comp Empire, Nehru place
> ...


things to change-
1.IP35E instead of 650i
2.ati 3650 instead of 8400GS
3.A samsung SATA writer instead of liteon
so total cost after this change is ~39k
this would be a good config for 3D + some gaming.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I got few components in the past week. I'll list them here. The prices you posted are definitely on the higher side.
> 
> C2D E8200 for 7.3k
> RAM 1GB x 2 DDR2 800 = 1.95k
> ...



No SLI. So he should go for Abit IP35-E.What if it is not available in stock. Any alternate plz. And why everyone is suggesting Samsung DVD writer over Lite-on. Is this just because of price.Again is 1926 better than 1930 WM ?



nish_higher said:


> things to change-
> 1.IP35E instead of 650i
> 2.ati 3650 instead of 8400GS
> 3.A samsung SATA writer instead of liteon
> ...



How much ati 3650 costs. And suggest brand also


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> No SLI. So he should go for Abit IP35-E.What if it is not available in stock. Any alternate plz. And why everyone is suggesting Samsung DVD writer over Lite-on. Is this just because of price.Again is 1926 better than 1930 WM ?


If not IP35-E then mebbe the same P35 chipset based mobo from ASUS or gigabyte.

I dunno if 1926w is better thatn 1930, I just quoted the price of the TFT I bought. I know its a bit costly, but I cudn't 1912wb anywhere in the market! 1912wb is a good tft.

Samsung drives sh-203b/d are better than lite-ons, imo. I've seen most of the new lite-ons drives fail in just around 5 months.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you have anything to say abt Ati 3650.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 14, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @sabret00the
> If ne never gonna oc, then Asus M2N VM DVI@3.3k makes more sense. It has nvidia 7050 onboard gfx, and has DVI as well as D sub out. It also supports AM2+ proccys.
> 
> 2)currently C2Q offers better performance than phenom. But pgenom is lot cheaper. Phenom 9500 is for 8.5k
> ...


 
Thanks a lot once again...kindly suggest a good motherboard for Q6600 - again the person who shall buy it will not OC it but wants a good bang for the buck with a budget of 5-9K for the mobo...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Do you have anything to say abt Ati 3650.


 
a thread on that-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81885
good VFM , good for 3d work


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

juggler said:


> ^^^  change u mobo to IP35 E which should be in the same price range.



May I know the reason, friend ?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 14, 2008)

performance , OCability . wat more ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

sagardani said:


> May I know the reason, friend ?


 
it wasnt for u  ..! 
it was for the 650i guy.u stick to that P7N..



CadCrazy said:


> How much ati 3650 costs. And suggest brand also


 
it costs ~5k
if IP35-E is not available either place an order or get Intel DG33FB for 4750 or MSI P35 NEO-F for 5800


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> it wasnt for u  ..!
> it was for the 650i guy.u stick to that P7N..



Ohh because the arrow by juggler point towards me and also sagargv seem replied to me... Thats why I thought..


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone tell me how is XFX 780i board...


----------



## sagardani (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^ Give a read to post #2761


And just have a funny doubt about P7N Platinum- its written on product overview page under MSI Reminds you...

2. SLI Technology only supports 32-bit and 64-bit Windows XP

Just want to clarify my doubt, it also supports Vista naa ?


----------



## janitha (Mar 14, 2008)

sagardani said:


> ^^^ Give a read to post #2761
> 
> 
> And just have a funny doubt about P7N Platinum- its written on product overview page under MSI Reminds you...
> ...



Vista is also from MS and available in 32 bit and 64 bit!


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

^ thats written with every MSI's board which used to make sense when there were no Sli drivers for Vista.
its even written with the 780i board ..! 

ie..yes u can run sli with vista



ajayashish said:


> Can someone tell me how is XFX 780i board...


 
thats a waste of money even if the board performs good--750i gives the same performance-if u dont want 3 cards.i think i posted a benchmark too from Overclock3d


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 14, 2008)

790i is what nVidia is all about the high-end board!
If u can afford 780i then i guess 790i shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 14, 2008)

yea but i think its still not benchmarked so we dont know how it compares to x48
though buying that board for a high end Sli would make more sense than 780i .otherwise reviews are required


----------



## kanu2k7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi!!!!
well I am planning for some major upgrade with limited BUDGET, I am planning to upgrade my Intel 865 MB to a Intel 945 MB and an XFX Geforce 8600GT 256 MB Graphic card and an 160 GB Harddisk.

Need your comment am I upgrading right and Oh I have a budget of only 12000 bucks .

I have a Pentium 4 3.2Ghz  processor and 1 GB DDR RAM.

Do I have to buy a DDR2 RAM for the 945 chipset MB or a DDR RAM can do?

Also want to know about the G Series of Motherboards like G31,G33,etc does it have anything extra I should really go for. But watch the budget also.

My main purpose is for gaming and entertainment.

Need your help in deciding !!!!!
THANKS


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 14, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> yea but i think its still not benchmarked so we dont know how it compares to x48
> though buying that board for a high end Sli would make more sense than 780i .otherwise reviews are required



Here's a sneak preview of the board. Since the board is nowhere pictures, but as the site is saying, it does pretty overclocking


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 15, 2008)

790i is all about DDR3 ram which will be a pain in the pockets... i need the machine now so was eyeing XFX 780i board... i will be taking Q6600 and am not a hard core overclocker... please suggest me something which i can buy tomorrow.... 

also tell me if i should for for one 512 8800GTS or 512 8800GTX or 2 SLI 8800GT ... i need a card from Geforce only so no ATI recommendation... 

i will but the machine tomorrow so please suggest me


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 15, 2008)

@ajayashish
8800GTS 1GB is very gud, though most games require to run at resolutions higher than 1600*1200 to use that whole lotta memory But at higher resolutions its a clear winner and is way better than 512 MB ones.

which is ur monitor?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 15, 2008)

i have a 17" TFT for now but thinking of getting a 22" dell monitor within 2months... what will be the cost of 1GB GTS... i want to stay within 20-22k for graphics options... and if it is SLI can add a bit to that also


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 15, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Here's a sneak preview of the board. Since the board is nowhere pictures, but as the site is saying, it does pretty overclocking


i found it now--
*www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=728

as i expected - same old story ..!  




> In some cases when testing SLI we saw 20% and higher performance gains, which is very impressive. This leads us to believe that Triple-SLI would be much faster when using the nForce 790i Ultra SLI chipset opposed to the nForce 780i SLI. Of course most of you are not going to be all that interested in Triple-SLI performance. Furthermore, those that invested in the nForce 780i SLI platform to use this incredibly high-end feature should have no issue forking out the extra cash for a shiny new nForce 790i Ultra SLI and the DDR3 memory to go with it. Overall we have been impressed with the new nForce 790i Ultra SLI chipset as it is everything the nForce 780i SLI should have been. That said, we have also found the ASUS Striker II Extreme to be a highly impressive product that offers rock solid performance and stability. Although the ASUS P5N-T Deluxe is still a very good motherboard, we always suspected that it was just filling the void till the nForce 790i Ultra SLI came along, and this is now clearly the case.


----------



## digitraju (Mar 15, 2008)

*Want to upgrade. Please help.*

Presently I have Intel 946GZIS mobo, Intel C2D E-6300@1.86 GHz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM@667MHz and ATI Radeon R700 graphics card with 21" Samsung SyncMaster 1200NF; running WinXP Home Edition.

I want to play games at 1600X1200 with good effects. Also extensively Photoshop and some video editing. 

My graphics card is very slow. Will upgrading just the graphics solve my problem? Don't want SLI. Which card to buy? Should be easily available.

Going for P35 chipset based Asus mobo plus C2D E 6700/6750. How much performance gain can be expected? At what cost?

4 GB RAM Vs 2 GB. Is it worth it?


Please help.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Want to upgrade. Please help.*



digitraju said:


> Presently I have Intel 946GZIS mobo, Intel C2D E-6300@1.86 GHz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM@667MHz and ATI Radeon R700 graphics card with 21" Samsung SyncMaster 1200NF; running WinXP Home Edition.
> 
> I want to play games at 1600X1200 with good effects. Also extensively Photoshop and some video editing.
> 
> ...



Well change that motherboard of yours if u want a graphics card and u don't need to change your processor because ur motherboard is bottlenecking ur processor's performance.

*ABit IP-35-E* and *9600GT* or *8800GT* and overclock your processor!
It would be easy for us to suggest u something if u can tell something on your "CASH HOLD".

4GB always an advantage but go for 800MHz sticks instead of buying 667Mhz.



nish_higher said:


> i found it now--
> *www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=728
> 
> as i expected - same old story ..!



Yeah! But the one i gave u say they have reached the chipset to *615MHz* now thats impressive!


----------



## anandk (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Saurav, why have you changed your user title to Bye Bye ?? Little Devil sounded much better !


----------



## digitraju (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Keith

I do not have a cash hold limit so to say, but I want a solution with least spending. How much the *ABit IP-35-E* motherboard will cost? And the graphics cards? I am okay with anything below 10K for each of them. The less the better.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 15, 2008)

digitraju said:


> Thanks Keith
> 
> I do not have a cash hold limit so to say, but I want a solution with least spending. How much the *ABit IP-35-E* motherboard will cost? And the graphics cards? I am okay with anything below 10K for each of them. The less the better.



IP-35-E costs almost 5.5K
9600GT@ 10K
8800GT@12K

8800GT give better performance than 9600GT so its all upto u that if u can shell out 2K more but trust me that 'll be worth spending!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 16, 2008)

hii guys !
I wanted to buy a PC for 25k !!

If things go right i might get it in 2-3 Weeks !!! I have been pushing it since an year  hope this time i get it !

please suggest a good PC, and Am not into gaming !


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 16, 2008)

^ whole PC or just the core components?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 16, 2008)

whole PC yaar !


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

ok.. 
a Samsung 17" CRT for 4350
WD 160GB hdd for 2200
Abit IP 35-E + E8200 = 5500 + 8000
2 *1gb Kingston DDr2 667 = 1800
Samsung Optical Drive for 1350
8400GS 256mb= 2200 ,assuming u r not into gaming
total=25400


----------



## sivarap (Mar 17, 2008)

XFX 630i dealer in bangalore? please reply....


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 17, 2008)

i want to upgrade my pc i have 25k in my hand and only buy core components without add-in graphic card i buy graphic card end of year can any body suggest me some good config 
main aim to upgrade pc is play game


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 17, 2008)

I want to upgrade my pc. Budget 20k
I though of the following components.
So tell me if this configuration is ok? Budget 20k.
Core 2 Duo E2160 Rs.2600/-
Abit IP35-E Rs.5500/-
MSI 9600GT Rs.10000/-
CM Extreme Power 600W Rs.3600/-
2GB DDR2 800Mhz Rs.1800/-

But that goes more than 20k. It becomes Rs.23500/-. I want to stay under 20k. So please tell me on which thing i should compromise so that i don't lose much on the performance. Thanks.


----------



## shivamamin (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,

I just wanted to check with you if there are any issues comming up with the system having the following configurations on an I-ball Baby 306 cabinet. Acctually the dealer at Lamington Road (MUMBAI) told me that the system will hang if a configuartion like the one below will be put into the I-Ball baby 306 because it is too small for such a high power system. Please check the config. and let me know. Thanks in adv.

Intel Original MOtherboard DG31PR
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz
Transend 1 GB DDR2 677 MHz RAM
Lite On DVD Writer 20x SATA
Hard Disk Western Digital 160 GB


Pleas let me know if the above config. will hang if used with a BABY 306 I-ball cabinet.

Shivam



nish_higher said:


> *This is your final,right?*
> 
> 
> 
> *You should buy this*


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^^ What u r buying is what I originally decided to buy. Change your config to this new one if u r not into overclocking.

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
Intel DG33FB
2X1 GB DDR2 667 RAM
Samsung SH-203D DVD Writer
Western Digital 250 GB WD2500AAKS harddisk with 16 MB Buffer.

If you are into over clocking then simply buy some other good over clocking motherboard & keep the rest same.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

and abt the hang issue-- no it won if the temperatures are in control..but i'd recommend a ATX mid tower cabinet



ankitsagwekar said:


> i want to upgrade my pc i have 25k in my hand and only buy core components without add-in graphic card i buy graphic card end of year can any body suggest me some good config
> main aim to upgrade pc is play game


hmm..do u own any gfx card at present thats PCI-express?

Intel Q6600 for 10500~11000 (depends on the location)
P7N Sli platinum for 9800
2gb kingston ram for 1.8k and a WD 250gb hdd for 3k

with 25k in hand for just core components,dont even think of a dual core proccy !


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 17, 2008)

hey nish_higher ! thanks ~! the spec look good !

but i wanted LCD ! can you suggest one  if possible intel or a AMD based RIg !

I mostly wanted ViewSonic VX1940m LCD !! Or you got a better cheaper and alternate solution ??

i was thinking of AMD 5200 and an ASUS Mobo for 3-5k and 2gb Ram PC with LCD
i don't think Intel core 2 duo + 2GB RAM + LCD is possible


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

change the processor to E4500 then and go for a samsung\dell LCD.but if i were u i'd rather buy a 2nd hand lcd and keep the config as such.they are cheap.u'd have to invest like a 2k more than that.


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 17, 2008)

Can some1 help me????


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I want to upgrade my pc. Budget 20k
> I though of the following components.
> So tell me if this configuration is ok? Budget 20k.
> Core 2 Duo E2160 Rs.2600/-
> ...


a new CM 600W costs 4000 rupees,not 3.6k.change it to a 500W psu-its sufficient to run this rig
u'll have to compromise on the gfx card


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 17, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> hmm..do u own any gfx card at present thats PCI-express?
> 
> Intel Q6600 for 10500~11000 (depends on the location)
> P7N Sli platinum for 9800
> ...


 i have 6200 agp  
what about abit p35 mobo with any pci-e card below 3k??
is sli base mobo is good ??


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

that mobo because in future when u buy a new card it will be PCI 2.0 and so your motherboard should be PCI 2.0.that board rocks.
8500GT would cost 3.2k.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 17, 2008)

Problem Problem Problem.....Need a motherboard....xfx6300 is not available in bangalore and chennai....what the F should i do now....I've been askin for a dealer in bangalore for the past 3 days and i got no answers....southzone sucks.....


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

^ call them
COMPUTER WAREHOUSE
710, 7thFloor, Barton Centre, M.G.Road
Bangalore-560001

105, 1st Floor,
Barton Centre, M.G.Road,
Bangalore-560001

+91-80-25586233

+91-80-25091050

+91-80-25091051/53


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2008)

i ned an upgrade and tht too desperately:

quad core - too costly

c2d
abit ep35-e
3x1gb ram
8800gt
250gb wd

costs? and suggestions

also im a big assembled fan no doubt abt it but after buying 2 compaq desktops for office dad wants me to go for a branded 1 most probably dell, does dell give the option of a system without monitor & speakers also i see that only the xps series comes with a 8800gt and the whole machine around it costs a bomb so any suggestions with regards to branded desks


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

what is your budget?
Abit IP 35 E for 5500 
3* 1gb kingston ram for 2.6-2.7k
250gb WD HDD for 2850
MSI 8800GT OC for 13k
C2D E8200 for 8k
Samsung\Dell 19" Ws for 10k
Antec Lansing VL 251 for 4.1k


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2008)

any procy cheaper than that .... i dont want to spend more than 20k (no monitor & speakers) also im gonna buy a 1k mouse (logitech wireless) and a logitech keyboard thats around 1k


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

E4500 for 4.8k 
and that motherboard might be out of stock or little costly


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2008)

wat abt branded desks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 17, 2008)

doesn't the AMD 5200+ outperform E4500 !
it pwns 4300 easily though !


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

no it doesnt.a few pages back i replied that for gx_saurav..posted a link too


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 17, 2008)

that's kind of sad for AMD ! also for me ! coz i wanted AMD based pc ! 
yeah can u give the link again ??

now i have to consider the E4500 ! 
thanks really !
i heard it can over clocked ! can i do it on stock fans ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

yes u can. and that board is a great overclocker for that price.u can get good speed with stock fan.

a review of it-
*www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=1&artpage=2911&articID=629


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2008)

@nish dude if i take add up the psu and cabinet the config crosses 30k 

howz 3850 instead of 8800gt and how much of a differnece wud a non-amd board hav


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2008)

@imav
HD 3850 512 is gud but 8800GT outperforms it. But HD 3850 is highly overclockable due to 55nm GPU. Also GPU runs much cooler and require very less power compared to 8800 or 9600.
ANd 3850 is more future proof with DX 10.1 in hand, and has better home entertainment features with HDMI and AVIVO.


and what did u mean by non-amd board?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 17, 2008)

8800GT easily beats the 3850 .. even the 9600GT beats 3850 . .i think any of these cards will be satisfied by a CM 600W .


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2008)

well im gonna go for a c2d so thats why im gonna for a non-amd setup and how much of a factor is it practically on on an ati card


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2008)

@imav
have a look this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78077&page=4
and u shud notice the catalyst version on each review. Earlier catalyst was poor performer, and with newer ones, HD 3850 has greatly improved and as gud as 9600GT.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd been to the market and damn it.. I cudn't get AS5 anywhere  Got CoolerMaster NanoFusion. Anyone used it? Hafn't yet opened the seal. Any experiences to share, guys?


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2008)

see the thing is i will be gpoing for 3850 coz:

1. 10.1
2. hdmi
3. cheaper

now is the performance of 8800gt so good tht i overlook the abv


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'd been to the market and damn it.. I cudn't get AS5 anywhere  Got CoolerMaster NanoFusion. Anyone used it? Hafn't yet opened the seal. Any experiences to share, guys?


 
They are all almost same yaar, use it...no problems.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 17, 2008)

hey guys over clocking the E4500 means better RAM, Better PSU right ? and also a good fan !!
i saw the over clock to 3.22Ghz from 2.2Ghz ! Sounds Cool to me !

but what about life for that OCed processor ?

am like now very confused ! about E4500 ! or AMD5200 !  Just coz of clock speed !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2008)

@iMav
HD 3850 512 MSI has fallen to 9k here. The prices in itwares has not been updates yet.
And the cheapest 8800GT MSI is bout 4k more expensive on net price. Though its gud, i dont think its worth 4kmore as 8800GT heats up more, so limited ocing.
And with 8800GT ull need more powerful PSu, atleast a 600w one. But 3850 wud be fine with a gud 450~500w one. SO u can save another 1~1.5k there.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 18, 2008)

^ One of my friend is using XFX 8800GT Alfa Dog Edition on the same PSU as mine i.e CM Xtreme 430W and by far he isn't feeling any problem, all his games running smooth, even crysis.
But it is necessary like u have already said that the PSU should be 600W atleast. 
Mine suggestion is 500W atleast.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> They are all almost same yaar, use it...no problems.


Yeah, hoping so.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey guys over clocking the E4500 means better RAM, Better PSU right ? and also a good fan !!
> i saw the over clock to 3.22Ghz from 2.2Ghz ! Sounds Cool to me !
> 
> but what about life for that OCed processor ?
> ...


Wanna overclock... then Intel ones are the way to go without doubt!!! If you cool the proc. properly then you don't hafta worry about their life.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 18, 2008)

isnt 9600GT @ 10k better than 3850 at 9k ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey guys over clocking the E4500 means better RAM, Better PSU right ? and also a good fan !!
> i saw the over clock to 3.22Ghz from 2.2Ghz ! Sounds Cool to me !
> 
> but what about life for that OCed processor ?
> ...


overclocking any proccy means the same be it intel or AMD.with E4500 u can get some good speeds with everything stock.with 5000 black edition u'll need to spend on a cooler,a good mobo,etc which would roughly make the total cost close to E8200 which does 4ghz on stock cooler.

get E4500 , abit ip35pro

life of an OC'ed proccy would not be less than 3yrs atleast.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

does anyone know when AM3 socket will be out ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> @nish dude if i take add up the psu and cabinet the config crosses 30k
> 
> howz 3850 instead of 8800gt and how much of a differnece wud a non-amd board hav


 
well one thing first-- Spider platform has improved performance over non-spider *AMD* platform only but has good VFM.

3850 is a good card but for the price i'd suggest 9600GT.direct x10.1 has no benefit.



> The 9600GT performs quite well in this part. The lead is 15% compare to HD 3850. Even we throw away the low Lost planet result, the card still leads 10%. Of course there is not a complete winning, HD 3850 is good at games like Bioshock.


 
Review-
*en.expreview.com/2008/02/23/geforce-9600gt-review/?page=10



sagargv said:


> isnt 9600GT @ 10k better than 3850 at 9k ?


 

check the reivew . yes 9600GT is better


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

I have finally decided on the components i want to buy... 

Q6600
XFX 780i SLI (since P5N-D is not available yet)
2X2gb 800Mhz DDR2 Corsair ( might go for 8 gb as well)
XFX 8800GTS XXX edition
Corsair VX550 PSU
Coolermaster Elite 330

any suggestion guys...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

XFX 8800GT XXX has heat issues and is overpriced.get 3870X2


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

No... i want to go with Nvidia cards... no ATI pls.


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> I have finally decided on the components i want to buy...
> 
> Q6600
> XFX 780i SLI (since P5N-D is not available yet)
> ...



Dont go for the 780i, not a very good chipset.Works very hot,why ? because its the same old 680i anyways.
Q6600 is fine, pair it with,

Abit IP35-E
Abit IP35 Pro
Abit IX38 QuadGT
Asus P5-E
Gigabyte X38-DS5
Asus P5K Deluxe

All are excellent boards.
Everything else looks fine.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> No... i want to go with Nvidia cards... no ATI pls.


 

google 8800GT heat issues,later decide the card 

and man 780i does not run hot when cooled properly..northbridge cooler is provided.it heats more than other chipsets in TRI-SLI but heat is not out of control


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

what do you mean it doesnt heat, its still the same 680i chipset dear.I have owned 680i and i know how hot it gets.I have seen the 780i board and the cooler on the northbridge, its a chunky one and might keep things under control but if i were to spend 15k on a mobo, i would rather buy a Abit/Asus/Gigabyte rather than Nvidia reference boards.
Also since 780i is based on 680i, you can forget about getting good clocks out of it either.
Also SLI does not scale as efficiently as Crossfire does so i would any day prefer X38/X48 based boards which support CF, buy 2 ATI cards cheap and enjoy CF.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

i never said u r wrong bro. Sli is no advantage-but he wants nvidia.i only said that heat is not much that u start pulling ur hair  , its just more than what intel chipsets run at.
yes if i had 15k in hand i'd buy intel chipset-my DX38 is ordered.i've even suggested him 750i which gives almost same performance as 780i for 6000bucks less.

XFX 8800GT XXX is crap , 3870X2 rocks when choosing between those 2 and that price.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

see i need a mobo which wikll supoort the new processors from INtel... must have Nvidia support... i am not a overclocker and am taking this machien for gaming and 3D work in MAx and Maya.... 780i supports the new processors... have a Sli system and rest all normal... i was looking for P5N-D which is not available yet with rashi even...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

780i supports penryns,C2D,C2Q,C2E
if u r not overclocking get a budget Sli motherboard-15k is an overkill if all u want is good Sli.
dont go for P5N-D until there are good customer reviews + good mobo reviews.right now there's none.
get a P7N sli plt or else wait if u can-it will be better

Also u r spending 12k i think for 4gb ram,isnt it?a 2gb DDR3 would cost the same


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

I am waiting for 790i to come out, its just a matter of a few days.Problem is its DDR3 but that is a very nice chipset, i will be getting that for my SLI benching, maybe you can wait for it, its a brand new chipset, runs very cool and clocks insanely and performs very well too.
Or else, Buy Abit IP35-E, cheap board but rock solid, you can get 8800GT or GTS or whatever you want and use it with it.
If you dont plan to do SLI, dont waste your hard earned money on shitty 780i.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

i am getting 4gb in 7k... and i need that high ram for my MAX work as it is RAM HUNGRY... so which mobo will u suggest...

well i am not planning for SLI now but can do that after sometime... so i want my options open... 

also DDR3 is a problem for me as thay are costly and even 4gb ddr3 will cost 12k


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

P7N sli platinum for Sli or eyes closed IP35Pro - if u can live with a single nvidia card.


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

Abit IP35-E will even support 8GB RAM dear and seriously, with that board you cant go wrong, its for just 5.5k
you save whole 10k !
Also i am not sure but do these professional graphics apps support SLI ? do they ?


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> a new CM 600W costs 4000 rupees,not 3.6k.change it to a 500W psu-its sufficient to run this rig
> u'll have to compromise on the gfx card


The cm extreme power retails at 3.6k on www.theitwares.com Check there. Please suggest me the ram,mobo,graphics card + psu. Budget 20000. Plzzzzzzz


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

darklord said:


> Abit IP35-E will even support 8GB RAM dear and seriously, with that board you cant go wrong, its for just 5.5k
> you save whole 10k !
> Also i am not sure but do these professional graphics apps support SLI ? do they ?


 
Sli is needed for Games... in future... i can even go for 2 8800gt if it is better than 8800GTS... and the most important thing is the new procesors support...


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> The cm extreme power retails at 3.6k on www.theitwares.com Check there. Please suggest me the ram,mobo,graphics card + psu. Budget 20000. Plzzzzzzz



Intel Pentium E2160 ----> ~ 2800/-
Abit IP35-E ------------> ~ 5,500/-
2GB DDR2 667 ----------> ~ 1500/-
Corsair VX450 ----------->  ~ 3,600/-
Nvidia 8600GT -----------> ~ 5,000/-

Comes to approx. 18,400/-


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> The cm extreme power retails at 3.6k on www.theitwares.com Check there. Please suggest me the ram,mobo,graphics card + psu. Budget 20000. Plzzzzzzz


 
Core 2 Duo E2160 Rs.2600/-
Abit IP35-E Rs.5500/-
CM Extreme Power 600W Rs.3600/-
2*1GB Kingston DDR2 800Mhz Rs.1800/-
Asus 8600GT for 6k

Total 19500


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Sli is needed for Games... in future... i can even go for 2 8800gt if it is better than 8800GTS... and the most important thing is the new procesors support...



Then its your call, i cant say much.
Why not ATI cards buddy ? If you arent aware, the R600 based FireGL cards blow lots of Quadro cards out of the water.

If i were in your place, i would buy -

Intel Q6600
Abit IP35 Pro ( CF support)
4GB DDR2 800 Ram
ATI 3870X2 ( Provided budget permits) or ATI 3850 512MB 
IF i go for 3850, i can pick up another 3850 later on and do Crossfire.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

There are issues regarding ATI and 3D max as my friend is using that... Nvidia is best suited for the 3D purpose... i never challenge that nvidia is better than ATI but u dont want to see tat after i but my motiveis not solved... that is why i am for Nvidia


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

strange, there are many who have softmodded their 2600XT to FireGL and using it for 3D work happily.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

dont know much abt that... i want the thing to work with the factory setting as i am not that much technical and dont have muich time to invest on that even


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> i am getting 4gb in 7k... and i need that high ram for my MAX work as it is RAM HUNGRY... so which mobo will u suggest...


 
Is that 3ds Max? WHat scenes u work on? Professionally or a student right now?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

i do work professionally but am still leaning... am more into interiors and exterior and want this machine to help me make walkthroughs///


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> There are issues regarding ATI and 3D max as my friend is using that


 
I am also using ATI Radeon 3650 with 3Ds Max 2008, no such problem when running in DirectX 9 mode.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 18, 2008)

haha...dude whats with the 780i (crap board)!
Just google around and see how pathetic is that board. If u surely wan't to dump some cash in SLI based motherboard then wait for 790i, for a sec. ask urself a questions: Do u really need a Tri-SLI setup?
780i is no different than 680i.
If u really want to stuff some buck then hit on to X38 Quad -GT or IP-35 pro as everyone is suggesting.
But as i can see that u r an nVidia fan then wait for 750i, its worth waiting than later crying what u bought and not getting what u 've paid for!

If still want a SLI board then go for P5N-32E SLI (doesn't sports PCI-E 2.0)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> i do work professionally but am still leaning... am more into interiors and exterior and want this machine to help me make walkthroughs///


 
Then u better buy a ATI card & soft mod to FireGL. 

To make walkthrough u need more VRAM so 512 MB is prefered. To render u need a fast CPU so Quad core is prefered. However, u don't need more then 2 GB RAM if U use VRay or Mental ray, just learn to optimise the scene.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 18, 2008)

@ajayashish:

Why don't u consider P7N SLI Platinum ? It has all dual channel, PCI-E x16 2.0 and 2-way SLI... Comes around 10k... Im thinking of same. (well if u've more budget, look for higher ones)

By the way- just a question as some folks above seem from 3D & CGI field... Do people really need multi-gpu for animation ? For 3ds max and maya- what about buying a quad core cpu, nvidia quadro and plenty of ram ? I've heard that SLI is mostly used in gaming... Well actually Im going to do video editing mostly and I've selected SLI mobo.. So even Im still not 100% sure whether will I need it or not.... Just share your thoughts and knowledge........


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2008)

sagardani said:


> By the way- just a question as some folks above seem from 3D & CGI field... Do people really need multi-gpu for animation ?


 
We need as many CPU & CPU Cores as possible, but no need of SLI or Multi-GPU etc.



> For 3ds max and maya- what about buying a quad core cpu, nvidia quadro and plenty of ram ?


 
That's the best config right now for animation.



> Well actually Im going to do video editing mostly and I've selected SLI mobo.. So even Im still not 100% sure whether will I need it or not.... Just share your thoughts and knowledge........


 
Get a fast CPU, ATI Radeon HD 3xxx series based graphics card for GPU assisted encoding etc & 2 GB RAM.


----------



## sagardani (Mar 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Get a fast CPU, ATI Radeon HD 3xxx series based graphics card for GPU assisted encoding etc & 2 GB RAM.



But why not nVidia... Well its not that Im fan of it... Why do u suggest Ati over nvidia ? And what will you say- Quadro or FireGL ? and why ?

For combination of editing, special effects and light animation (not heavy modelling, characters but scene backgrounds such as sky, clouds, birds, terrains, ocean, mountains, sun (rays), moon and editing purposes like colour grading)...

What will u suggest Quadro or FireGL and why ?

(Im seriosuly confused, earlier I was underestimating ATi, now I know they are also great)

So here's the point for Hot Debate- FireGL vs Quadro and SLI vs Crossfire


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2008)

sagardani said:


> But why not nVidia... Well its not that Im fan of it... Why do u suggest Ati over nvidia ? And what will you say- Quadro or FireGL ? and why ?


 
In gaming graphics cards right now ATI is giving more features then nVidia & is better Value for money. A Radeon HD 3650 gives double the performance of GeForce 8600GT. It does looses to 8600GTS, considering everything is running at stock speed. 



> What will u suggest Quadro or FireGL and why ?


 
Quadro, as nVidia's OpenGL drivers are better then ATI.

In professional cards, I prefer Quadro & among SLI & CrossFire, I prefer none. I find it wastage of money to have multiple high end cards, better buy a XBOX 360 or PS3


----------



## sagardani (Mar 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> In gaming graphics cards right now ATI is giving more features then nVidia & is better Value for money. A Radeon HD 3650 gives double the performance of GeForce 8600GT. It does looses to 8600GTS, considering everything is running at stock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But u just talked about gaming... In my post #2940 I've expressed my need.. For that what- FireGL or Quadro ? You'll still go with Quadro ?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

i use Dual core now and get faster render... like in Vray when we render using single core we get one rendering bucket and in dual core we get 2... in quad we will get 4... 

so it is always prefered to get a quad core for 3D work... ram is need for its efficiency... my friend in US works on a machine with some multiple quadcores and 8 gb ram... 

i am also interested in make a nice machine for rebndering but at the same time for gaming as well.. Nvidia is prefered as i have faced problem with ATI ... rather my friend has.... now the main things is either 2 8800GT or one 8800GTS... and which board... i sorted out 780i which u all are saying dosent worth that... 

P5N32-E is no 2.0 PCI-E so no way... 
790i has DDR3 so am not going for that... 

i need something which has 2.0 pCI-E and DDR2 and must support the new processors...


----------



## hellgate (Mar 18, 2008)

780i SLI is the only one which has pci-e 2.0,DDR2 and SLi support.
but if u wanna spens lotsa money then buy Intel Skulltrail.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

doesn't the abit ip35 pro cost around 10k ?? but my budget is only 25k !
so no way to over clock a E4500 on a 25k budget pc ??

too confusing !


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

i can spend upto max 15k on motherboard nothing more than that...


----------



## spikygv (Mar 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> In gaming graphics cards right now ATI is giving more features then nVidia & is better Value for money. A Radeon HD 3650 gives double the performance of GeForce 8600GT. It does looses to 8600GTS, considering everything is running at stock speed.


 

i beg to differ..

*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/gpu_displays/powercolor_hd3650_extreme_pcs_edition/5

radeon is on par with 8600GT. . .and the 8600GT beats the radeon 3650 in one game shown in the link. 

and could you please elaborate on the features that radeon 3650 offers over 8600GT ?

i hope i did not misunderstand you . .does 3ds max perform better on radeon 3650 ?is that what you mean by performance twice that of 8600GT.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 18, 2008)

@akshay  buy a IP35_E.costs 5.9k all incl.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ 5.2k wen i had last seen.
and GX hd3650 is marginally better than the 8600gt. Not doubly better.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> i can spend upto max 15k on motherboard nothing more than that...


 
then i think u sud compromise on SLI and gte a Intel X38 chipset based mobo.u'll get pci-e2.0,DDR2 and Crossfire support.
IX38-Quad GT costs bout 12.5k



Pathik said:


> ^^ 5.2k wen i had last seen.


 
u mean 5.2k inclusive of all taxes.
bot it a few days back and it cost me 5.9k incl of all taxes.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> doesn't the abit ip35 pro cost around 10k ?? but my budget is only 25k !
> so no way to over clock a E4500 on a 25k budget pc ??
> 
> too confusing !


 
IP35-E is a good overclocker



hellgate said:


> 780i SLI is the only one which has pci-e 2.0,DDR2 and SLi support.
> but if u wanna spens lotsa money then buy Intel Skulltrail.


its just no use. it has no advantage in any field over the new extreme proccy


@ ajay make ur mind for the card first and then decide a board.if its gonna be Sli i'd suggest P7N sli anyday.i'm very impressed with that board since my friend has bought it after i told him abt it and now my P5N32E Sli feels like nothing.
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cpu_mainboard/msi_p7n_sli_platinum_750i_based_motherboard/1


> Well the MSI P7N Platinum is a *great *overclocker for a mid range board and possibly the best value SLI solution on the market at this time.


 
or 790i-which u wont buy
if a single Nvidia card/Ati crossfire - IX38Quad GT or IP35 PRO


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

nish_higher !
thanks ! that's really interesting ! now to wait for money  and dad's approval ! also have to think about FANS and cooling


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> IP35-E is a good overclocker



its not dat gud for overclocking........even without OC its chipsets heats up so high. abt 80+deg.C on load

.........but according to my personal opinion its a gud budget mobo and can go with moderate overclocking


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> its not dat gud for overclocking........even without OC its chipsets heats up so high. abt 80+deg.C on load
> 
> .........but according to my personal opinion its a gud budget mobo and can go with moderate overclocking



that's bad


----------



## sagardani (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> i can spend upto max 15k on motherboard nothing more than that...



Dude... P7n Sli Platinum is the one you consider. It has Pci-e 2.0 x16, DDR2 and 2-way SLI.

Btw do you really need SLI for 3ds max ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> its not dat gud for overclocking........even without OC its chipsets heats up so high. abt 80+deg.C on load
> 
> .........but according to my personal opinion its a gud budget mobo and can go with moderate overclocking


what i mean is its a good overclocker for 5k ,better than any other board in this category.
board does not heat that much-not a single abit board afaik.maybe the board u own has some trouble

check product reviews first.

A link from a guy's profile on erodov - see the overclocking
INTEL E2140 @ 3Ghz -1.36v TRU
ABIT IP35 Dark Raider
TRANSCEND AXE 2x1GB@1000 4-4-4-10 2.3v 
CM Xtreme 600W SilentX
OPTIARC :AD-7173S
ANTEC :1088AMG NashModd


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2008)

@akshay

hey don't be dat afraid of IP35-E.........its a gud mobo, I like it a lot, and trust me, it wont make u regret  after u buy it.

Its the nature of P35 chipsets to heat much......its not dat Abit is bad.....they provide u a P35 chipset on a budget mobo when other makers like MSI,Asus,Gigabyte sells P35 mobos only above 10k+ prices. Actually if P35 chipsets hav to be cool, then they need Copper pipes as in 10k+ mobos.....or u will hav to be making ur on cooling solutions.....and these r only needed if u r going for extreme OCing


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

oh ok ! cool !!

hope the onboard gfx is good for vista and compiz fusion on linux ! LOL and in INDIA temperature in summer reaches 40* C !! certainly affects the overclock


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

there's no onboard graphics chip on IP35 E ! 
thats why i mentioned 8400GS for u to buy


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

hey this is how  it is

2 gb ram 2k
160 gb hdd - 2k
ups - 1.5
dvd + key+ mice - 2k
tft viewsonic - 10k (wanted VX1940 or VX1945)

remains 7k for procy and mobo !!
else things go up to 30k ! which parents won't like at all !

hv to wait ! and try for increase in budget ! else go the AMD way !
5000 or 5200 with ASUS M2N MX mobo which fits 8k for mobo and procy !


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

Black edition does not come with a cooler and u'd have to spend around 2k to get some juice out of it.
buy IP35E , get E2160


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ but IP35-Pro is 9.5k


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

oh sorry , IP35 E


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> oh ok ! cool !!
> 
> hope the onboard gfx is good for vista and compiz fusion on linux ! LOL and in INDIA temperature in summer reaches 40* C !! certainly affects the overclock


P35 chipset does NOT haf IGP. You would need to buy the G series of the same chipset (G31/G33/G35 etc.). If you want onboard video with good compiz fusion support then nVidia IGPs are your best bet.


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Core 2 Duo E2160 Rs.2600/-
> Abit IP35-E Rs.5500/-
> CM Extreme Power 600W Rs.3600/-
> 2*1GB Kingston DDR2 800Mhz Rs.1800/-
> ...


I am in a real dilemma now. I wanted a better graphics card. But it will be a bottleneck for proccy. I will need to upgrade the proccy too. WTF?? Can't i get this config. Will this perform better?
3.0 ghz p4 ht 
2gb ddr2 800
abit ip35-e
msi 9600gt oc
cm extreme power 600W


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Dude... P7n Sli Platinum is the one you consider. It has Pci-e 2.0 x16, DDR2 and 2-way SLI.
> 
> Btw do you really need SLI for 3ds max ?


 
No i just wanted SLI for future upgrade... see i am investing so much money so i will definately like it to be futuristic.... now does this P7N SLI supports the new processors and how is its performace... 

also what abt the graphic card... should i go for 2 8800gt or one 8800GTS XXX edition both 512MB...

Do u people thing P7N SLI is a worthy board as i just read it has 1 PCI-E working at 16X and the other at 8X


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

infra !
i too had the doubt that intel onboard sucks compared to nVidia !


----------



## spikygv (Mar 18, 2008)

@shloeb , the 9600GT will be hugely bottlenecked by p4 3ghz. not worth it.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 18, 2008)

Yup it does suck. But hopefully things ll change with x4500.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I am in a real dilemma now. I wanted a better graphics card. But it will be a bottleneck for proccy. I will need to upgrade the proccy too. WTF?? Can't i get this config. Will this perform better?
> 3.0 ghz p4 ht
> 2gb ddr2 800
> abit ip35-e
> ...


 
no,this wont perform better.u will have to get E2160 of better to get some good gaming performance



ajayashish said:


> No i just wanted SLI for future upgrade... see i am investing so much money so i will definately like it to be futuristic.... now does this P7N SLI supports the new processors and how is its performace...
> 
> also what abt the graphic card... should i go for 2 8800gt or one 8800GTS XXX edition both 512MB...
> 
> Do u people thing P7N SLI is a worthy board as i just read it has 1 PCI-E working at 16X and the other at 8X


 
since its a PCI 2.0 board, 8x does not have any impact on performance 
780i Sli gives less than 4% of more performance than this one.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 18, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Dude... P7n Sli Platinum is the one you consider. It has Pci-e 2.0 x16, DDR2 and 2-way SLI.
> 
> Btw do you really need SLI for 3ds max ?


 


nish_higher said:


> no,this wont perform better.u will have to get E2160 of better to get some good gaming performance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
but as far as i have heard 8X gives lesser performace then 16X then how come it dosent matter


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes thats true for PCI 1.0 but not for that PCI 2.0 board , since it has twice the bandwidth.i gave u a link too


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> infra !
> i too had the doubt that intel onboard sucks compared to nVidia !


It doesn't suck. Just that P35 doesn't haf any onboard video. And for that matter, what I've seen all Intel IGPs work flawlessly with Ubuntu 8.04  Thanks to the new drivers...


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> but as far as i have heard 8X gives lesser performace then 16X then how come it dosent matter



You sure its 16x+8x and not 8x+8x when SLI is enabled ?


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 19, 2008)

i dont know much abt that... but it says one is 16X and the other is 8X


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

_



but as far as i have heard 8X gives lesser performace then 16X then how come it dosent matter

Click to expand...

_ 
_Wait, who told u this?_


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes i have also heard about it!
LOL.. if they put 32X i.e. X16 X16 into 750i then no one will buy their expensive crap boards!
Other words: it will be called as P7N 32 SLI

Have u guys heard that nVidia is making G92 in 55nm.
Read this

So all those who are planning 8800GT,GTS can wait a little more


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 19, 2008)

which chipset / mobo support PCI-E 2/x16 ? also i surf lots of mobo site but they can not specify that mobo is pci-e2  or pci-e1  so how can i know that mobo is pci-e2 or pci-e1 ?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> i dont know much abt that... but it says one is 16X and the other is 8X


SLi mode=8x for both slots
Single card=16x

Actually no card in the market utilises full 16X Bandwidth,not even 8800 Ultra .As it is a PCI 2.0 board there's no effect on performance


----------



## sagardani (Mar 19, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> No i just wanted SLI for future upgrade... see i am investing so much money so i will definately like it to be futuristic.... now does this P7N SLI supports the new processors and how is its performace...
> 
> also what abt the graphic card... should i go for 2 8800gt or one 8800GTS XXX edition both 512MB...
> 
> Do u people thing P7N SLI is a worthy board as i just read it has 1 PCI-E working at 16X and the other at 8X



Read here. It seem to have 3 PCI-Ex16 slots and N/A is written in front of PCI-Ex8. Read specifications. It supports almost all new processors.



ajayashish said:


> but as far as i have heard 8X gives lesser performace then 16X then how come it dosent matter



Read post #2761. There's just 5% decrease at 8x.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

A board's performance can be judged by overclocking itself.This board overclocks more than 780i , u cant expect more 
And since both 780i and 750 support 1333mhz FSB proccy support is the same.

That 5% decrease is *UPTO *5%  and does not happen with every game.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 19, 2008)

nah , the 5% decrease is not due to 8x . .but the newer chipset that supports pcie 2.0 ( x38 ) performs better than the chipset offering pcie1.1 ( x8+x8) . . so performance increase is not majorly due to pcie 2.0 but the chipset itself.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 19, 2008)

ok so what is the price for P7N SLI... and what abt the card guys... u never suggested... 2 8800GT or 1 8800GTS both 512 MB...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

P7N Sli=9700-9800 rupees

Don't buy XXX edition of 8800GT.Rest is fine.
I think 8800GTS would do the job for now , u can later add another one.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 19, 2008)

so u mean i should for for one 512MB 8800GTS XXX edition... which is factory overclocked i suppose and not 2X 512MB 8800GT


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

yes that card is factory overclocked

MSI 8800 GTS OC for 18000


2 of these cards would create a beast , since a single card gives performance same as 8800GTX Stock


----------



## spikygv (Mar 19, 2008)

8800GT seems to have some heating issues. .the 8800GTS has a very good cooler. . so a 8800GTS will be better . if u're going for SLI , think of 9600GT SLI , it scales very well albeit it wont beat a 8800GTS SLI .


----------



## Shloeb (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll try to convince my dad to increase the budget.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 19, 2008)

Is MSI 8800GTS better than XFX 8800GTS


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

yea , same performance for a cheaper price - for all 3 cards- 8800GT OC , 9600GT and 8800GTS
2nd option-ASUS


----------



## spikygv (Mar 19, 2008)

and xfx seems to be making rather HOT cards these days. . xfx 8600 was too hot. now i'm hearing overheating problems with alpha dog edition of 8800GT. . whats up with xfx these days ?


----------



## sagardani (Mar 19, 2008)

@ajayashish:

Why don't you consider nvidia quadro ? Geforce series is made for gamers and quadro is specially aimed at graphic designers and animators. FX series provides separate rendering accelerator for each view-port of 3ds max and Maya. Don't know how much they cost, are they SLI compliant or not but I think you should just look at them and then take final decision.

Please someone shed light on nvidia FX series (quadro) cards....


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 19, 2008)

well i want to play games as well as i am a fan of gaming... and quadro is not meant for gaming


----------



## darklord (Mar 19, 2008)

They are professional graphics cards BUT are obscenely expensive.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 19, 2008)

XFX 630i is not in market...can someone suggest a board for 3.5k?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2008)

8800GTS has Dual slot cooler and is "fat-er" than 8800GT coz 8800GT has single slot!

^ A-Bit IN73


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 19, 2008)

hey guys
any one knows the price for ViewSonic VX1940 in INDIA ??


----------



## go4saket (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok guys! I am about to finalize a new system and need to know if the rates are fine... The config is as follows...

Motherboard : Asus 650i
Processor : C2D E4300
RAM : Kingston 2GB 800 Mhz.
HDD : Seygate 160 GB Sata2
Liteon DVD-RW with Lightscribe
Logitech Wireless keyboard mouse combo
Gaming Cabinet
Wi Fi card
Bluetooth Dongle
Samsung 19" Widescreen TFT

Now tell me guys, what should be the final price if this config...

Its urgent...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^do u still get E4300 in market??!!!


----------



## go4saket (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess yes... thats what I asked for and I got a quotation accordingly...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^even if u get dat u will be getting an old stock......intel stopped this product almost 6 months ago. Get E4500 wich came instead of E4300 & E4400.......u will get E4500 at the price of old E4400.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2008)

Why ASUS 650i? Get something better like ur old one Ip-35 E.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

which board is ASUS 650 i ? which model number?


----------



## go4saket (Mar 19, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Why ASUS 650i? Get something better like ur old one Ip-35 E.



I need one with good onboard gfx... IP35E doesnt come with onboard gfx...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^if u need gud onboard gfx then go for XFX 630i, it hav much better IGP than 650i


----------



## sivarap (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ will someone tellme if it exists in the market? i am so sick calling on every damn computer shop in chennai and bangalore....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 19, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> which board is ASUS 650 i ? which model number?



P5N-E SLI



go4saket said:


> I need one with good onboard gfx... IP35E doesnt come with onboard gfx...



650i Chipset doesn't come with onboard display, its 630i which has onboard.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 19, 2008)

650i SLI is much expensie than Ultra. GAlaxy 650i Ultra is for 4.5k~5k and is gud one.
add a 2.2k 8400GS. Its lot better than ny onboard gfx.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 19, 2008)

that is a awesome board... but drawback is no PCI-E 2.0 and no support for new processors..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> that is a awesome board... but drawback is no PCI-E 2.0 and no support for new processors..


 
Oh comon, u r still confused??? What will u do of PCIe 2.0???? 

What config have u finalised so far???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2008)

but for 4.5k, its damn gud and nice vfm too.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^but *go4saket* needs a mobo with on-board gfx man......


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

U can't even expect a PCI-E 2.0 in 4.5K price range!
Atleast not now!



j1n M@tt said:


> ^^but *go4saket* needs a mobo with on-board gfx man......



But the one with onboard display can't give performance better than non-onboard ones!

Besides those non-onboards have options for both, u can use a low end card and use it as an onboard like or a high end.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ I know......but he said he want dat kinda board


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 20, 2008)

if i get core 2 duo e8200+some mobo+9600GT+2GB RAM 667Mhz+500GB HDD etc will that perform good? what about crysis? will it playback HD videos in 1080P available on the net(i think u understand!)? and please tell me a good mobo for it if it is good mobo+proccy combo or shud i go for the higher model i.e. e8400 etc or the q6600? please reply fast!


----------



## spikygv (Mar 20, 2008)

e8400 is good enough . .get abit ip35 e . .and go4 kingston 2x1 gb ddr2 800 mhz.


----------



## Edburg (Mar 20, 2008)

i am goin to buy a basic system for surfing,movies and light gaming...

i am thinking on AMD 780G chipset and some X2 processor + 2 GB and 250 GB and DVD writer

but i dont know the prices of mobos with 780G ???  any info in this will be helpfull


----------



## go4saket (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Saurav. Please tell me the rates of the following parts in Kolkata...


XFX 630i Ultra
Intel C2D E4500
Kingston 2GB 800 Mhz
Seagate 160GB SATA2
LiteOn 20X Sata DVD-RW
Logitech Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo
Wifi Card
Bluetooth Dongle
19" WS TFT (Please specify Make & Model also)


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 20, 2008)

sagargv said:


> e8400 is good enough . .get abit ip35 e . .and go4 kingston 2x1 gb ddr2 800 mhz.


i forgot to mention that i can't get abit boards at my place as they are unavailable.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ watz ur budget???


----------



## spikygv (Mar 20, 2008)

then try xfx 650i ( although they're not in production any more , try asking ). . .


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ u will get the Asus 650i........the P5N-E SLI, but its a bit costly (around 6k+). But the Galaxy 650i mobos r not so costly ( I think u will get it for 5k)


----------



## spikygv (Mar 20, 2008)

i've heard of issues with p5ne sli .. better to go4 p5n32-e- SLI .. . .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

^ yeah  p5n32-e- SLI is better but expensive too!
Pick MSI P6N SLI same thing but cheaper than ASUS too!


----------



## spikygv (Mar 20, 2008)

even a msi p35 neo combo or platinum should do..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, I want to buy Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU cooler for my computer. You guys know the configuration already. How do I buy it? Please provide the full info.


----------



## lambo (Mar 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Hey, I want to buy Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU cooler for my computer. You guys know the configuration already. How do I but it? Please provide the full info.



Found it here: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=21


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 21, 2008)

U can also buy it from www.lynx-india.com 

Few of my friend has done some deal from him and so do i, i have seen this dude's shop, equipped with really cool stuff!


----------



## sivarap (Mar 21, 2008)

I am asking this for the fifth time in hte past 3 days.......I am not able to get xfx630i in bangalore and chennai....please suggest a board....budget---same as xfx630i.......pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 21, 2008)

^^
Abit I-N73HD : 3.9k
Palit N73V : 2.6k


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for the replies.my budget is 45k. i want a good 19 or17"lcd and lots of processing power so that i will not need to upgrade soon with a 5.1 system and somke 500GB HD.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 21, 2008)

^
*ABit* *I-N73HD.
MSI P6N-GM.


*


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Guys ... i need to assemble a PC for about 28 k ... the main use will be movies ... light gaming ..and CAD/CAM (after 2 years) .....
I have selected the following config :

19 " LCD ( which brand and model ?)
2 X 1 GB 667 - 1800/-
160 GB WD 2000/-
DVD RW Samsung 1150/-
Logitech Combo - 700 /-
Creative 2.1 - 1000 /-

So now 21350 Rs left in which i have to fit a LCD, MOBO+Processor, + Grfx card ..

i was thinking bout 780 based MOBO with AMD 4400 X2 .....
does this board have enuf horsepower in grfx department to run games like prostreet etc ?

Can u suggest any other config within 28 k for above mentioned purpose ?


----------



## sivarap (Mar 22, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^
> Abit I-N73HD : 3.9k
> Palit N73V : 2.6k


 
Even these are not available


----------



## Edburg (Mar 22, 2008)

Edburg said:


> i am goin to buy a basic system for surfing,movies and light gaming...
> 
> i am thinking on AMD 780G chipset and some X2 processor + 2 GB and 250 GB and DVD writer
> 
> but i dont know the prices of mobos with 780G ???  any info in this will be helpfull



someone reply please.......its urgent


----------



## samurai3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Intel DP35DP based on P35 mobo is good or bad.......I have selected this board... is my selection ok or i need change my selection.....pls help me soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 22, 2008)

where to get DDR3 RAM prices ??
i saw a thread that DDR3 is going to get as cheap as DDR2 !! is it ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> U can also buy it from www.lynx-india.com
> 
> Few of my friend has done some deal from him and so do i, i have seen this dude's shop, equipped with really cool stuff!


 
This is a real shop in Chandigarh right? Hmm...any idea about bangalore?

I have a friend in chandigarh & I can tell him to buy & send me to Lucknow, but first I would prefer checking in Bangalore, if it is available there then I m buying from Bangalore.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 22, 2008)

^U go do that! And it is always wise to buy stuff from ur own city, u know warranty issues!

But in any case if u don't find anything then feel free to buy anything from www.lynx-india.com



sivarap said:


> Even these are not available



Can u tell me what brand is available? And we will find the proper model to fit into that!



samurai3 said:


> Intel DP35DP based on P35 mobo is good or bad.......I have selected this board... is my selection ok or i need change my selection.....pls help me soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



Get *A-bit IP35-E* if it is cheaper than the INTEL original at ur place. It's also P-35 based and trust me way better than INTEL original!



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> where to get DDR3 RAM prices ??
> i saw a thread that DDR3 is going to get as cheap as DDR2 !! is it ??



Love to see that thread!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 22, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Love to see that thread!



Here Check this out, DDR3 to Get As Cheap as DDR2


----------



## janitha (Mar 22, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> where to get DDR3 RAM prices ??
> i saw a thread that DDR3 is going to get as cheap as DDR2 !! is it ??



Ready to pay Rs. 22,880.00 for 2X1GB? Then, Prime.
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=12&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28

It will definitely get cheap but I think slowly.


----------



## monkey (Mar 22, 2008)

janitha said:


> Ready to pay Rs. 22,880.00 for 2X1GB? Then, Prime.
> *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=12&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28
> 
> It will definitely get cheap but I think slowly.



Prices here are much cheaper: *www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=60

These prices are now comparable to what Corsair DDR2 8500 Dominator used to cost 6 months back. So we can forecast what prices to expect from DDR3 in the next 6 months.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 22, 2008)

hello,
my friend wants to buy a laptop . budget 35-40k . max 42k

he was intending to buy this :

*www.mediafire.com/?4oxx5mzxacv

suggestions ?
he doesnt intend to do much gaming on his lappy. . he's a engineering student . 
thanks


----------



## spikygv (Mar 23, 2008)

come on guys  .. help ..


----------



## monkey (Mar 23, 2008)

sagargv said:


> hello,
> my friend wants to buy a laptop . budget 35-40k . max 42k
> 
> he was intending to buy this :
> ...



If not into gaming then the config is very gud. I would only suggest to go for 9-cell battery (if the budget allows) as bigger battery is always a better option.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 23, 2008)

could you suggest a 9 cell lappy in his budget ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2008)

Have a look at 14." based HP TZ series laptop, they are available for 55K & are convertible tablet PCs.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 23, 2008)

way out of budget gx . .i'll ask him . .but he said max of 42k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 24, 2008)

9 cell is battery which u can change afterwards any time. They change it from 6 cell to 9 cell or 14 cell battery and will charge more for it.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

ok .thanks . can i give him thumbs up for the dell lappy that he wanted to buy ?


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 24, 2008)

hi! i am back with a good news. pc wallah said that he can get 1 Abit IP35E for me!here are my questions:-
1.which proccesor should i buy/
 prices 8200-9.9k,8400-12k and q6600-12.5k. 
(i am thinking of q6600. please give me your opinions about it.) 
2.is Samsung 19" Myst LCD good?
3.i get 512mb 9600gt for 13.5k and 256mb 880gt for 14k. which one 2 go for?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ all the products u mentioned are over priced. . 8200 is around 8k . 9600GT is at 10k while 8800GT 512mb is at 13.5k .i wud prefer a e8400 over q6600 . but if u're work involves 3ds max etc.. q6600 may be better.


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 24, 2008)

but won't q6600 be more future proof?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2008)

its future proof only on paper.
When it comes to real world, 8400 is way too gud. It can be oced to 4hz nd upwards nd performs much higher than Q6600 when at 4~4.5 Ghz. And it generates much less heat. Quad cores will be better than a much higher clocked dual core only in case of highly optimised and processor heavy tasks which dun depend on core clock. 

I might say E8400 has brighter future than Q6600


----------



## janitha (Mar 24, 2008)

@upendra_gp

Here is a discussion on e8400 vs q6600
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=2157333


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 24, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Hi Guys ... i need to assemble a PC for about 28 k ... the main use will be movies ... light gaming ..and CAD/CAM (after 2 years) .....
> I have selected the following config :
> 
> 19 " LCD ( which brand and model ?)
> ...



Guyz ... plz help me ... and plz suggest a gud 19" LCD for minimum price ....


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I have one doubt. Does ASUS Maximus Formula motherboard support 32 bit OS.

Also please do tell me whether to buy A-Bit IX38 Quad GT or ASUS Maximus Formula motherboards. I am planning to buy the ASUS Maximus Formula board.

Also can i get to know the cost of ASUS board in Bangalore.


----------



## Edburg (Mar 25, 2008)

guys can u tell me which one will be better ?

Athlon X2 4000+ and Asus M2n-MX
C2D E2160 + XFX 630i ultra

also at prices is the 780G chipset based mobos at ?
will a 690G chipset instead of m2n-mx justify the price increase ?

please reply soon as i am goin to buy tomo


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 25, 2008)

The E 2160 seems better but it surelly costs more.
4000+ and M2N MX: 2.3k+2.3k=4.6k
E2160+XFX 630i U: 2.6k+3.2k=5.8k
Gigabyte 780G and X2 4000+ : 4.6k+2.3k=6.9k

The 780G mobo has PCIE 2.0 and supports Phenoms with AM2+ socket and also supports DDR2 1066 modules in dual channel. Its backward compatible with older AM2 X2s. And it has the best IGP ever nd is DX 10.0 supported. Its IGP performs even better than 7300GS.
So the IGP of 630i[7150] or 690G[X1250] has no chance.

U can get the 780G mobo with a low end proccy like 4000+ and later get a better proccy, when phenoms price gets to bottom. Even now the phenom has hit 7k mark. And get some ATI's HD 3xxx card to get some added boost in 3D rendering performance.
even the 2.2k HD 3450 is neck to neck with 8500GT when used in 780G.


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions to everyone who replied!i am getting E8400 and Abit IP35E motherboard. now please answer question 2 and question 3.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 25, 2008)

which brand of 960GT did ur dealer quote the price for? It its some custonm cooler nd factory oc then 13.5k is ok. Otherwise its way too costly. Its really less than 10k for most of the brands with reference cooler nd clocks.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 25, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> hi! i am back with a good news. pc wallah said that he can get 1 Abit IP35E for me!here are my questions:-
> 1.which proccesor should i buy/
> prices 8200-9.9k,8400-12k and q6600-12.5k.
> (i am thinking of q6600. please give me your opinions about it.)
> ...



Find another dealer!
He is overcharging everything!
E8400 = 8700/-
Q6600 = 10400/-

Samsung Myst LCD are one of the best looking LCD's in the market but we will be able to give u more info if u can post any model no. or info on LCD.

MSI 9600 GT = 9500/-
MSI 512MB 8800GT OC = 12000/-
For 14K u can get 512MB 8800 GTS!!!


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 26, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one doubt. Does ASUS Maximus Formula motherboard support 32 bit OS.
> 
> ...


 
I am using Asus Maximus Formula mobo. Its a really good one. I am not getting enuff time to watch out for the board's ocing potential but I will surely do that this weekend.

And yes, the board does support 32 bit OS. I am using XP SP2 32 bit.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 26, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Find another dealer!
> He is overcharging everything!
> E8400 = 8700/-
> Q6600 = 10400/-
> ...


WOW , the 8800GTS has a gr8 cooler . its really tempting ..


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 26, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Find another dealer!
> He is overcharging everything!
> E8400 = 8700/-
> Q6600 = 10400/-
> ...


     
how is it possible? i will check the prices at another dealer. and Myst 19" is the model that I am looking for. If u have any other lcd suggestion please go on. Thanks for opening my eyes or I wud have ended up paying lots of extra money!


----------



## sivarap (Mar 26, 2008)

owing to cost constraints i am (rather my dad is) thinkin of buying

 mercury PNMCP73V (GeForce 7050/610i )-- 2.2k in chennai

I could at finally spot XFX 630i MB but it costs 4.2k here.... 

. Please let me know if there is any "problem" with this board.


----------



## janitha (Mar 26, 2008)

sivarap said:


> owing to cost constraints i am (rather my dad is) thinkin of buying
> 
> mercury PNMCP73V (GeForce 7050/610i )-- 2.2k in chennai
> 
> ...



You may buy if you are sure about RMA support. Just that it is not as reliable/durable, compared to well known brands.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 26, 2008)

janitha said:


> You may buy if you are sure about RMA support. Just that it is not as reliable/durable, compared to well known brands.


I thought mercury is quite a wel known brand


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 27, 2008)

sagargv said:


> WOW , the 8800GTS has a gr8 cooler . its really tempting ..



Yes it has a dual slot cooler whereas 8800GT has single slot.



upendra_gp said:


> how is it possible? i will check the prices at another dealer. and Myst 19" is the model that I am looking for. If u have any other lcd suggestion please go on. Thanks for opening my eyes or I wud have ended up paying lots of extra money!



I liked these *SAMSUNG* *931BW* & *932BW*.
They are priced near about 10500/-
I 've found them more appealing!


----------



## hellgate (Mar 27, 2008)

sivarap said:


> owing to cost constraints i am (rather my dad is) thinkin of buying
> 
> mercury PNMCP73V (GeForce 7050/610i )-- 2.2k in chennai
> 
> ...


 
dont go for the Mercury mobo,better get urself a Biostar for the same price or even a Gigabyte 945GMA-S2C whihc also costs the same.
i've tested all these 3 mobos and the Mercury one just suxs.


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi guyz,

Please suggest me a decent ups for my system that can provide at least 1/2 hour backup along with its price and availability.
System :
Quad Core Proccy ( On aftermarket cooler)
Asus X38 mobo
HD 3870X2
4 GB ram
1 DVD rom and one writer
2-4 HDDs 
Corsair 620 watt


Please recommend one soon as due to voltage fluctuation issues, I didnt dare to plug in my new gfx card. I will go to market this weekend. Hence, please suggest a good one.

Also I wish to buy a tv tuner card. Which one is good?

Thanks.


----------



## monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

APC Back-UPS RS1200. Should be available with Rashi for around 5k.


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 27, 2008)

How much volt is it?? Anylink if u can provide?


----------



## monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

RS1200 is not there on the APC website but RS1100 is there: *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR1100CI-IN&total_watts=200

I myself have been using RS1000 for the past 3 years with no problem. I get 25 min of backup time with my config (as in my signature).


----------



## digitraju (Mar 27, 2008)

*Building a new system*

Finally, I have decided to build a new system instead of component upgrade. I will keep my Samsung CRT 21" monitor. I want specific advice on components. I do not want to use two graphics cards, although budget is not a problem. It is going to be Intel based system. I do not intend to overclock any component or use fancy cooling system. WinXP is my OS.

My requirements are-

1. Playing latest games at 1600x1200 with all eye-candy turned on.
2. Extensive work in Photoshop
3. Some video editing


A. Processor - I now have E-6300@1.86. How much performance gain can be expected from  E8200, E8400, Q6600, Q7600. What are currents prices.

B. Motherboard - a really good stable one with single graphics slot an at least three PCI slots. (I may buy double graphics slot motherboard if prices are nearly similar.)

C. Graphics card - XFX 8800GT Alfa Dog Edition 512 MB. Will it suffice? What are options?

D. RAM - DDR2 it will be. But 667 or 800MHz? Price Vs performance? Also it should be supported by the motherboard.

So, please help in deciding. Current prices too, if possible.

Thanks


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ Please post your budget so that we can decide core components for your new rig .


----------



## spikygv (Mar 27, 2008)

graphics card - get 8800GTS 512mb . it has a much better cooler.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 27, 2008)

*New PC Config. for 55k*

I need to buy a new PC within Rs. 55,000. I need all the peripherals except the hard disk.
I have a pack piece Seagate 250GB SATA HDD that I’ll be using in this new PC. So I don’t need a new HDD.

Please suggest processor, motherboard, RAM, DVD writer, cabinet, LCD, PSU, GPU, 5.1 channel speakers and a keyboard-mouse combo.

*Processor: Intel C2D/C2Q?
*Motherboard: Abit/ASUS? (Preferably ASUS)
*RAM: Transcend/Kingston? (It must be 2GB DDR2 800Mhz)
*DVD Writer: LiteOn/Sony? (Preferably LiteOn)
*Cabinet: ?
*LCD: Samsung/ViewSonic? (Response time must be <5ms. 19” will also do.)
*PSU?
*GPU: XFX 9600GT?
*Speakers: Creative/Logitech?
*Keyboard-Mouse combo: Logitech.

Please provide the company name and model number wherever applicable. Also provide me with the prices.

I’ll be using this PC mainly for multi-tasking, surfing the internet, watching movies. This PC will be used rarely for gaming. So I don’t need a high-end GPU but it should be capable of handling all the eye-candy in Vista and occasionally playing some games. It will be great if it's possible to make this PC future-proof.

Please do reply..


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

Processor: Intel C2D 8400 : 9000/-
*Motherboard: Abit/ASUS? ABIT IP35 - 9000/-
*RAM: Ballastix RAM 2 GB 800 Mhz : 3500/-( i have it SEAL PACK  in Stock )
*DVD Writer: SOny SATA : 1400-1600 
*Cabinet:Elite 330 Black ( coolent master ) : 2200/-
*LCD:   Dell SE198WFP 19 :11000/-
*PSU : Coolent Master 600 W - Rs 3650 /-
*GPU:  e-GeForce 9600 GT KO 512MB : Rs 11500 ( company :eVga )
*Speakers: Creative/Logitech : Creative : 1500
*Keyboard-Mouse combo:Microsoft Wirless : 1250.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: New PC Config. for 55k*



rahulmig said:


> Processor: Intel C2D 8400 : 9000/-
> *Motherboard: Abit/ASUS? ABIT IP35 - 9000/-
> *RAM: Ballastix RAM 2 GB 800 Mhz : 3500/-( i have it SEAL PACK  in Stock )
> *DVD Writer: SOny SATA : 1400-1600
> ...



hey thanks for replying... now i really don't know about these Abit motherboards (I am a newbie in this stuff). Is Abit reliable?

Also can you suggest me a motherboard from ASUS?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 27, 2008)

yup .abit has been around for quite sometime. . it had some bumps on its road .. but now its pretty good. .


----------



## digitraju (Mar 27, 2008)

digitraju said:


> My requirements are-
> 
> 1. Playing latest games at 1600x1200 with all eye-candy turned on.
> 2. Extensive work in Photoshop
> ...




Please answer.

Processor - I live in Nagpur and my dealer here says E8400 is not available. He can give me E8200 at Rs.8300/-. If I wait for E8400, it will be available at Rs.8700/-. Are the prices okay? 

Motherboard - dealer suggests Asus P5KC @ Rs.8700/- Is it a good board compared with ABit IP-35-E ? Will it bottleneck the CPU (8200/8400)

Graphics - XFX 8800GT XXX 512 MB @ Rs. 14750/- and Nvdia GF 8800GT 1 GB @ 16000/- What will be price of 8800GTS (which brand?) Which one to choose?

RAM- considering that the cpu (E8200/8400) and motherboard both have FSB 1333, should the RAM be 667 or 800? Xeon and Kingston are available. Which one should I choose?

Power Supply - VIP 400 watt golden @ Rs. 2450/- is available here. Anything better but not too costly?

Digtraju


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi.

Processor : E8400 -8700 /-
Motherboard : ABIT IP35 pro : 9000 /- ( Good Board )  Remember IP 35 -E is Cheaper @ 5408 /-

Graphics Card : EVGA 9600 GT 512 MB : 12000 /- ( contact me if u need 1 )
RAM : Ballastix 2 GB RAM 800 MHZ  ( 3500/- )

PSU : Coolent master : 3650 /- 

Processor : E8200 /E8400 / E8500 is Avialble with me ..if any 1 needs let me know  !!


----------



## digitraju (Mar 27, 2008)

Where are u located rahulmig?


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a 1x2gb 800mhz transcend RAM(single channel)....as of now I can spend few more on ram upgrade.
Will i get performance boost over existing system if I upgrade with 2x2gb in dual channel...am not into gaming....also expecting atleast 50% increase in performance otherwise i wont go for it
above is recommended or not?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 27, 2008)

@axxo
what kinda performance boost are u expecting???
2Gb is enuf for almost all windows nd lighter apps. And only few games and heavy apps needs 4GB memory.
nyways ull get a small boost in performace after setting in dual channel.
In games to feel difference b/w 2GB nd 4GB, u need atleast an 8800GT nd a decent proccy.


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

^ thanks...that clarified my doubt


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

@ digitraju

Mumbai

@aXXo
I have 2 gb Ballastic Ram 800 Mhz .. Seal Pack intertested in buying @ 3500/-


----------



## axxo (Mar 27, 2008)

rahulmig said:


> @aXXo
> I have 2 gb Ballastic Ram 800 Mhz .. Seal Pack intertested in buying @ 3500/-



nope..going with the words of dominator..decided not to get additional RAM module atleast for now....dont have high end cpu nor graphic card..


----------



## janitha (Mar 27, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @axxo
> what kinda performance boost are u expecting???
> 2Gb is enuf for almost all windows nd lighter apps. And only few games and heavy apps needs 4GB memory.
> nyways ull get a small boost in performace after setting in dual channel.
> In games to feel difference b/w 2GB nd 4GB, u need atleast an 8800GT nd a decent proccy.



Wont he need 64 bit OS also, to utilize full 4GB?


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

janitha said:


> Wont he need 64 bit OS also, to utilize full 4GB?


Vista SP1 is recognising full 4 gb but I dunno whether it can utilise all of it 



_


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 28, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> hi all!
> plz suggest me proc and ram for my intel dg965ry. this board supports upto 2.66ghz E6700 processor.
> *processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry
> and 8gb of ram at DDR2 667 or DDR2 533 and 4gb at DDR2 800
> ...



hi all!
plz suggest me proc and ram for my intel dg965ry. this board supports upto 2.66ghz E6700 processor.
*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry

and 8gb of ram at DDR2 667 or DDR2 533 and 4gb at DDR2 800
*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dg965ry/sb/CS-026602.htm

which one will perform better. 8gb with 667mhz or 4gb with 800mhz.
and also plz suggest me a good psu budget upto Rs.3000 and UPS budget upto Rs.4000 for this config.
LG 17" Normal CRT
Intel 2.66ghz E6700 (currently using E2140)
Intel DG965RY
Transcend RAM - yet to be decided (either 8gb with 667mhz or 4gb with 800mhz)
Seagate 500GB SATA 7200RPM
Seagate 250GB SATA 7200RPM
Seagate 80GB SATA 7200RPM (XP and Linux Installed)
Sony DVD RW SATA
Sony DVD RW PATA
Samsung 40GB PATA
UPS currently in use APC 500VA
thanks in advance


----------



## axxo (Mar 28, 2008)

actually my E2160 which was supposed to run @ 1.8 ghz now running @3.2ghz(357x9)...dd2 800mhz ram running @714ghz..
what does this indicate..my ram is underclocked? what concept plz explain anyone


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 28, 2008)

^ it means u have overclocked your processor.


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 28, 2008)

@ priyadarshi

Go for 4gb RAM  800 Mhz ( dont GO for Transend RAM )
Go for Balastix or Corsair Ram  

PSU : 600W Coolent master 3650 Or Buy 4 Months Old  Same unused PSU( frm Me ) 3300/-

UPS : VA650 or 600.. name is something like that  tht  is in ur Budget  ¬ 4000


----------



## digitraju (Mar 28, 2008)

Question:

If processor E8400 and motherboard Asus P5KC both run at 1333 FSB, what should be memory speed? 667 or 800MHz?


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 28, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> I am using Asus Maximus Formula mobo. Its a really good one. I am not getting enuff time to watch out for the board's ocing potential but I will surely do that this weekend.
> 
> And yes, the board does support 32 bit OS. I am using XP SP2 32 bit.


 
Can i know how much of RAM are you using with the mobo and OS.

I am planning to get 2 2GB 800MHz RAM for my 32 bit XP SP2.

Also do tell me the cost of Maximus Formula board. How much did it cost you.


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

I am using 2 GB rite now. But will add another 2 GB soon when I install Vista.

32 bit OS can only detect upto 3 gb ram. Hence, dont go for 4 GB ram if u r using 32 bit XP SP2.


----------



## digitraju (Mar 28, 2008)

Asus P5KC has ATI's CrossFire technology built-in. Does this mean I can use only ATI graphics cards to build a double card system, and not nVdia?


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Yes it exactly means what you have said.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 28, 2008)

U can use nvidia card in that... but cannot use 2 nvidia in once... for 2 cards u need to use ATI... 

2 ATI = Crossfire
2 SLI = SLI

u can use one card of any one either NVidia or ATI in any of the chipset


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 28, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> I am using 2 GB rite now. But will add another 2 GB soon when I install Vista.
> 
> 32 bit OS can only detect upto 3 gb ram. Hence, dont go for 4 GB ram if u r using 32 bit XP SP2.


 
Can you tell me the motherboard cost. 
But does XP SP2 32 bit support the RAM's installed upto 4GB. Later i can update to vista.

I mean i have read in the net many say it shows 3GB if 4GB of RAM is there, because the Graphics Card take the 1GB memory......

I mean to say will it work if i have 2 2GB RAM installed in the motherboard. Even though it supports 3GB.

Please do tell me the cost of ASUS Maximus Formula motherboard.


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

I got mobo from newegg.com @ 13K. Dont know price here in India. According to www.theitwares.com the price is 15K+.

And you can use 4 GB ram in 32 bit OS but the OS will not detect extra 1 GB. Your machine will work well n good. Later u update to Vista.
.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 28, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> I got mobo from newegg.com @ 13K. Dont know price here in India. According to www.theitwares.com the price is 15K+.
> 
> And you can use 4 GB ram in 32 bit OS but the OS will not detect extra 1 GB. Your machine will work well n good. Later u update to Vista.
> .


 
Thanks for the info. Then i will get 2 2GB 800MHz Kingston RAM's along with the motherboard.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 28, 2008)

u say windows will not use 4 gb complete... what abt the softwares like MAX and MAYA will it use the full ram


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ I have no idea abt it. I havent used MAX and MAYA and cant say. Ask gx_saurav about it .


----------



## digitraju (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks Bullzi, can you suggest a good board preferably Asus, with P35 chipset and LG775 socket that is capable of SLI?  I have now decided to go ahead with a full fledged gaming rig. 

How about using two Asus nVdia 8800GTS 512 MB cards?


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ U got the thing wrong mate.

Intel P35, X38, X48, P965 these chipsets dont support SLI, they support Crossfire. U will need Nvidia chipsets for SLI for example 680i SLI, 650i SLI, 780i SLI, 750i SLI, 790i SLi etc, etc. So u need to buy any motherboard that has Nvidia chipset for adding two Nvidia gfx cards in SLI


----------



## digitraju (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks again,

then perhaps you can suggest a good pair of ATI graphics cards to go with Asus P5KC mobo?


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

What is your budget? Please mention it so that we can help you accordingly


----------



## digitraju (Mar 28, 2008)

I am buying E8400 processor and 4 GB RAM. Apart from that, I can spend up to 30K on motherboard and graphics cards.

I have two options now. 1. Go with Asus P5KC mobo and look for two ATI cards. 2. Opt for two GeForce 8800GTS 512 MB cards and get a mobo that will allow me to SLI.

So please suggest.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 28, 2008)

^^^ waiting for a reply to this as well


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

Most games are optimized for Nvidia gfx cards. Hence, u can opt for SLI instead of Crossfire if your pure intension is gaming. 
I doubt if u can get dual 8800GTSs 512 MB + SLI mobo in 30 K range(Single 8800GTS costs abt 18K+). U can get dual 8800GTs from MSI @ 25K. But then also no headroom for decent SLI mobo. 
Otherwise , better to get dual 9600GTs in SLI that has better performance than 8800GT SLI @ 21K.
Motherboard - get EVGA 680i/780i SLI but in that case u hv to extend ur budget to 33.

For crossfire u can get dual HD3850s @ 20K.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 28, 2008)

^^^ i will be buying a single 8800GTS MSI 512MB... and MSI P7N Platinum... is there any  better option which has/ or no SLI Support as well as supports the new CPU coming up soon


----------



## digitraju (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Bulzi,

for now I shall go for a good SLI mobo and single 8800GTS 512MB. I can add another similar card later, can't I? So I will prefer a really good Asus mobo. Anything in mind?

A question. NVdia SLI chipsets, are they as good as  P35 chipset in performance? I also do extensive photoshoping and some video editing.


----------



## BULLZI (Mar 28, 2008)

@ajayashish
If u dont want SLI mobo, Intel X38/P35 chipset is the way to go. They are lot better in performance than 680i/780i chipset.
Asus P5KC is a really good motherboard i.e. P35 chipset.
Asus Maximus Formula is also really good one i.e. X38 chipset.
Dunno even X48 chipset is out in the market or not.

@digitraju

P35/X38 chipset is lot better than Nvidia 780i chipset. Nvidia 790i chipset is paper launched and it can outperform P35/X38 but then again X48 chipset is about to hit the market.
So the battle goes on and on and on......

U get EVGA 780i SLI motherboard. EVGA is GOD in the world of computer components. They have really gr8 products.


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 28, 2008)

Is there any motherboard which supports, SLI and has PCI-E v2.0, DDR2 within 15-16k INR. Because i do use it mainly for Gaming purpose, also for my brothers autocad and 3ds max.


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 28, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> @ajayashish
> If u dont want SLI mobo, Intel X38/P35 chipset is the way to go. They are lot better in performance than 680i/780i chipset.
> Asus P5KC is a really good motherboard i.e. P35 chipset.
> Asus Maximus Formula is also really good one i.e. X38 chipset.
> ...


 
I  need a SLI Board for future upgrade


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 28, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> Asus P5KC is a really good motherboard i.e. P35 chipset



Hey thanks for the information. Yes, i liked the P5KC.
Can you please suggest me any other motherboard from ASUS which uses the P35 chipset? I am looking for a motherboard for about 10k.. 

What about the P5K SE, P5KR? Any idea about their prices?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 28, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> I  need a SLI Board for future upgrade



not a very good option IMHO . . its better to buy a new single card than buying another old card. . if u wanna go SLI , do it right now. . or change that single card  later as new cards keep coming in 6 months. .


----------



## axxo (Mar 28, 2008)

axxo said:


> actually my E2160 which was supposed to run @ 1.8 ghz now running @3.2ghz(357x9)...dd2 800mhz ram running @714mhz..
> what does this indicate..my ram is underclocked? what concept plz explain anyone





keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^ it means u have overclocked your processor.



how come..its only 714 which is less by 86 mhz the original..not right??


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 28, 2008)

sagargv said:


> not a very good option IMHO . . its better to buy a new single card than buying another old card. . if u wanna go SLI , do it right now. . or change that single card later as new cards keep coming in 6 months. .


 
then which board to go for a single card and which single card... 

and which board for SLI and which 2 graphic card.


----------



## raviramgopal (Mar 31, 2008)

hi,
i am planning to buy a new system,following is config
intel e8400
wd 250gb hdd
kingston 2gb 800mhz
cooler master elite 330+psu 450w
MSI p35 neo
nvidia geforce 9600gt

i wanted to go for either a gigabyte or asus motherboard in the same range.which one do i go for.thanks in advance


----------



## spikygv (Mar 31, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> then which board to go for a single card and which single card...
> 
> and which board for SLI and which 2 graphic card.




single card : either 8800GTS or radeon 3870x2 .board , u have asus striker 2 formula . or abit ip35 pro . or abit x38 quad gt . . .

SLI : 9600GT SLI scales very well . but if u got money to burn 8800GTS SLI . mobo , u're restricted to 790i SLI .


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 31, 2008)

sagargv said:


> single card : either 8800GTS or radeon 3870x2 .board , u have asus striker 2 formula . or abit ip35 pro . or abit x38 quad gt . . .
> 
> SLI : 9600GT SLI scales very well . but if u got money to burn 8800GTS SLI . mobo , u're restricted to 790i SLI .


 
thanks... thn i will be interested in 8800gts single card with either IX38 quadGT or MSI P7N Plantinum...


----------



## spikygv (Mar 31, 2008)

the only reason i'm against SLI is because new cards keep coming out.  rumours are now spreading that nvidia will release GT200 top end cards to replace 9800GX2 and GTX .. .heard they may be named 9900GTX and 9900GT. .now its better to change the card in 4-5 months when these newer cards come as a single newer and top end card nearly always outperforms 2 old cards in SLI .. this new card ( quadroplex has a thread in technology section ) is expected to outperform 9800GX2 easily. .

regarding the choice of mobo , u have a wider choice if u choose to opt out of SLI . consult darklord and BULLZI who are experts in the area of high end mobo's and OCing


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 31, 2008)

Darklord asked me for Abit IX38 QuadGT and ATI 3870X2... but i am not sure if that will be fine when i run 3D Max and Maya... as i have heard that it create problem while running these softwares.. .


----------



## spikygv (Mar 31, 2008)

then u cud go with a single 8800GTS if that wont cause problems .. then get urself a top of the line card a few months later.


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 2, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> Darklord asked me for Abit IX38 QuadGT and ATI 3870X2... but i am not sure if that will be fine when i run 3D Max and Maya... as i have heard that it create problem while running these softwares.. .


maybe, u will get an answer to this on cgsociety
i think someone would be using the same for 3d work.


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry for being so much late.my exams are going on.I visited another computer shop. got some little humanly prices !
Abit IP35E-6400
E8400-9000
2X1GB 667Mhz Ram-2100
320GB WD HDD-3200
Acer 19" LCD-9000
LG 20X DVD Writer-1200
Logitech keyboard+mouse-750
cabinet with 480W SMPS-1400
8800GT XFX 512MB-13800  
9600GT 512MB XFX-11500 
so what shud i go for i.e. graphics card?
also please tell me a good 2.1 speakers set in Rs.1700.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 2, 2008)

My friend needs a new PC within Rs 30k, and I have suggested him the following
HDD : 160 GB Western Digital SATA(Rs 2000)
Monitor: Samsung 794 MG 17" CRT(Rs 4200)
Mouse & Keyboard: Microsoft/Logitech Combo(Rs 700)
Cabinet:Frontech cabinet with SMPS(Rs 1300)
Optical Drive: Liteon DVD RW 20A1P(Rs 1300)
Floppy Drive: Sony(Rs 300)
Motherboard: Intel DG965RY(Rs 4500)
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E4500(Rs 4700)
Graphics Card: XFX GeForce 8400GS(Rs 2200)
Speaker: Altec Lansing ATP-3(Rs 2500)
Printer- (Don't Know, please suggest!)(Rs 2000)
UPS- APC 500VA (Rs 2000)
Total Rs 27700


Is this configuration good or is there something better in 30k ?
Also please suggest me a printer for him in 2k.
Also when you suggest something, please mention the price.(It should be intel)


----------



## sagardani (Apr 3, 2008)

Which is the cheapest LCD monitor without TN panel..? I think monitors based on panels other than TN such as MVA, PVA etc. come in min. 20" size... Are they good for video editing? Which LCD monitor will you folks suggest for colour related work? Don't want much larger size, 20/22" is ok for me (bcos beyond that size price also increases).. I want colour perfection as much as possible. Do LCDs in 20/22 inch category (build on panel other than TN) meet the colour production of CRT? 

Reply...


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 3, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Which is the cheapest LCD monitor without TN panel..? I think monitors based on panels other than TN such as MVA, PVA etc. come in min. 20" size... Are they good for video editing? Which LCD monitor will you folks suggest for colour related work? Don't want much larger size, 20/22" is ok for me (bcos beyond that size price also increases).. I want colour perfection as much as possible. Do LCDs in 20/22 inch category (build on panel other than TN) meet the colour production of CRT?
> 
> Reply...



As far as I know, in India Dell 2007WFP UltraSharpTM & Dell UltraSharpTM  2007FP.
See this for details.


----------



## Thor (Apr 3, 2008)

Howdy all!!

My buddy wants to buy the following

Processor
A Motherboard
RAM
Video Card
Dvd Writer

His budget is 25 K, and he loves playing latest games and all.

I would love to have a suggestion from you people on , whats the best combination would be ?

Also  I am planning to buy an External DVDWriter. Which Brand and model should I go for  My Laptop's DVD RW had conked out on me !! 

Thank you in advance for your time!

Regards.


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 3, 2008)

I got the cost of ASUS Maximus Formula board from my dealer. It costs Rs 14500 in bangalore, Also can anyone suggest a good SLI board with PCI-E version 2.0. My budget is within 15000 for motherboard. My total budget is 35000 INR for processor Q6600, mobo, cabinet, RAM (2GB Kingston 800MHz DDR2), CM RP600 SMPS.

I am planning to buy CM Elite 330 cabinet, but when i buy a new Graphics Card will the Cabinet support the New nvidia cards length. Also how is NXZT Alpha Black Cabinet.

Do tell me which is better. Also tell me the cost of the above 2 cabinets.


----------



## sagardani (Apr 3, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> As far as I know, in India Dell 2007WFP UltraSharpTM & Dell UltraSharpTM  2007FP.
> See this for details.



Yes, thanks for the info. But the response time is 16ms!!! Isn't that too looooong? There will be ghosting for fast motion scenes from movies and won't be suitable even for light gaming... BTW just a question- are TN panels really bad in colour production? I don't consider the narrow viewing angle of them because I don't think that will practically going to affect me. So colour quality is what I concern.  So TN panels are really bad in colours reproduction?


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 3, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Yes, thanks for the info. But the response time is 16ms!!! Isn't that too looooong?



That's the normal response time for 8 bit panels (14-16ms). Even excellent and very expensive Apple Cinema Displays have 14ms response time.
*www.apple.com/displays/specs.html
Find reviews on these DELL models and see what people/experts say. I have read a lot and most of the people are happy. 
About colour quality of TN panels, I am not the right person to pass a comment. Wait for real experts to reply.


----------



## sagardani (Apr 3, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> That's the normal response time for 8 bit panels (14-16ms). Even excellent and very expensive Apple Cinema Displays have 14ms response time.
> *www.apple.com/displays/specs.html



So will that cause ghosting even while light gaming and for movies fast action scenes (mostly 720p) ??


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 3, 2008)

sagardani said:


> So will that cause ghosting even while light gaming and for movies fast action scenes (mostly 720p) ??



This can be answered only by someone with hand on experience. So I am not the right person. But @ 16ms response time, videos, games up to 60-62fps frame rate should run without any ghosting issues. Experts correct me if I am wrong.
I have read a useful review on DELL 2007WFP on another Indian hardware forum that may be useful for you too, but I don't know if posting the link of another hardware forum is allowed here or not.


----------



## sagardani (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks nil1982..... Please someone clear my doubts.

** 16ms will cause lag/blur or ghosting effect while watching fast motion scenes in (720p) movies?

** The new TN panels give equally good colour production as compared to S-IPS or other panels?


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 3, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Thanks nil1982..... Please someone clear my doubts.
> 
> ** 16ms will cause lag/blur or ghosting effect while watching (720p) movies?
> 
> ** The new TN panels give equally good colour reproduction compared to S-IPS or other panels?



You are welcome. Technically/theoretically TN panels can't give same color quality as S-IPS panels since they can produce 6 bit true color, means 2^18 colors whereas S-IPS (or any 8 bit panel) can produce 8 bit colors i.e. 2^24 colors. But nowadays TNs are said to be much better but not as good as 8 bit panels. Despite having no hand on experience this can be said.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD


----------



## jeetu (Apr 3, 2008)

Help neeped
I need a buy a computer with Intel Chipset.
I have 22,000 Rs of maximim budget to buy motherboard , 2gb ram , cabinet , cpu , graphic card and 160 gb hard disk.
So far i have shortlisted Intel E4500 CPU and XFX 8600 GT graphic card.
The motherboard must have average overclocking feature (to overclock CPU at 266 FSB instead of default 200) while ensuring stablity.
I live in north delhi.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 3, 2008)

^^avoid XFX for 8600GT


----------



## sagardani (Apr 3, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> Technically/theoretically TN panels can't give same color quality as S-IPS panels since they can produce 6 bit true color, means 2^18 colors whereas S-IPS (or any 8 bit panel) can produce 8 bit colors i.e. 2^24 colors. But nowadays TNs are said to be much better but not as good as 8 bit panels. Despite having no hand on experience this can be said.



Thanks again nil1982 . Just a curiosity... Your sign. says you're thinking for a display. So what are you upto?

*Can somebody answer this-

** 16ms response time will cause lag/blur or ghosting effect while watching (720p) movies?*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 3, 2008)

am not sure but mostly yes !

its 60 FPS is the maximum in any hdtv ..
its like 1/60 which is 16.666 ms

so your TV has exactly the necessary time response for HDTV


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2008)

I m asking here only as no one is replying in the proper thread of my Workstation.

I need a 19" or 20" LCD monitor with 8bit LCD with HDCP. Which one should I go for. How is LG L206WTQ?


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I m asking here only as no one is replying in the proper thread of my Workstation.
> 
> I need a 19" or 20" LCD monitor with 8bit LCD with HDCP. Which one should I go for. How is LG L206WTQ?



LG L206WTQ is not an 8 bit panel. AFAIK the only 20" 8 bit panels available in India are DELL 2007WFP UltraSharp, DELL 2007FP UltraSharp & 20" Apple Cinema Display. 

The DELL one is described in their website as

*DellTM  2007WFP*
Cutting-edge technology, with a design that's well-suited for environments where space is at a premium
Less bulk, weight, and depth than comparable CRT monitors
Clear, sharp images even at maximum brightness
Can work in areas of high electromagnetic interference without noticeable distortion
*Can accept a variety of video inputs - analog, Digital with HDCP, S-Video and Composite.*
Energy Star®  compliant
LCD (Liquid Crystal Display) flat panel monitors provide exceptionally clear, sharp, flicker-free images, with none of the image distortion CRTs are prone to. They reduce eyestrain and fatigue, thereby helping to increase productivity
Dell-branded monitors undergo exhaustive testing for performance, reliability, durability and compatibility with Dell systems
Dell-branded monitors are designed to our exacting quality standards and meet or exceed relevant industry standards
Using DVI with a flat panel will result in better front of screen performance with crisper and clearer images.
Using a DVI graphics card with a DVI flat panel provides a seamless digital connection - the signal doesn't have to be converted from digital to analog then back to digital again.
3 Year Next Business Day Advanced Exchange Warranty


----------



## jeetu (Apr 3, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ^^avoid XFX for 8600GT


Whats the problem with this card?
Any alternative?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 3, 2008)

evga or galaxy . xfx has heating issues.


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 3, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Thanks again nil1982 . Just a curiosity... Your sign. says you're thinking for a display. So what are you upto?


I am into web designing. Yes I am thinking of an LCD. Would have bought DELL but I am stuck due to the road tax issue in West Bengal.
Call me Niladri, that's my name.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2008)

Dell 2007WFP is for 18k & 16 MS responce time, it's way out of myu budget.

If I go with LG 206WTQ what will I loose?

I need the LCD for everything, 3ds Max, Photoshop, gaming (lite), movies.


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Dell 2007WFP is for 18k & 16 MS responce time, it's way out of myu budget.
> 
> If I go with LG 206WTQ what will I loose?
> 
> I need the LCD for everything, 3ds Max, Photoshop, gaming (lite), movies.



With LG 206WTQ you will loose colour accuracy and viewing angles compared to Dell 2007WFP.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, what difference will it make in real world scenario? I saw one Viewsonic 19" LCD at my friend's home with an iPod dock, don't remembar the model, any idea what panel it has?


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 4, 2008)

pls check these configurations any suggestion is welcome......
pls see if u suggest any thing it should not vary beyond Rs 500 from current product price


Processors (CPU): Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.0GHz)
Graphics Cards: ASUS 8600GT 256MB
Motherboards: nForce 650i Ultra
Memory (RAM): Transcend JetRam 1GB PC6400*2
SMPS (PSU): Cooler Master extreme Power 500W
Hard Drives: Western Digital Caviar 250GB
Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Mouse
Sound Cards: Sound Blaster 5.1


----------



## hellgate (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^  dont buy 650i chipset based mobo.they hav become outdated.get a IP35-E instead.


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^ok thanx anything else i need to change....???
every suggestion is valuable.......
Now my config is......
Processors (CPU): Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.0GHz)
Graphics Cards: ASUS 8600GT 256MB
Motherboards: aBit IP35-E
Memory (RAM): Transcend JetRam 1GB PC6400*2
SMPS (PSU): Cooler Master extreme Power 500W
Hard Drives: Western Digital Caviar 250GB
Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Mouse
Sound Cards: Sound Blaster 5.1

1 thing more does aBit IP35-E
 have issues with vista??
n will it support both 64 and 32 bit OS??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 4, 2008)

SB Live 5.1 is a far outdated card nd most onboard HD audio performs similar. Get Audigy 2 value for 1.8k. It has Dolby/DTS digital decoder and performs gr8 for the price.
And if the config is for gaming, then 8600GT will be holding back most of ur gud hardwares. get at least an HD 3850 512 for 9k or 9600GT for 10k.
Theres no comparison b/w an 8600GT and HD 3850/9600GT.


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

buying a sound card won't do any good unless you have some great (and expensive) speakers.
and if thats a NO , stick with onboard-its good 

IP35-E has no issues with any OS, although make sure the board u get is from a newest lot otherwise you MAY have trouble installing vista without a bios update .thats not a big thing though-a bios update will do.
64bit OS works great

btw-we all suggest IP35-E but how many are aware of it being out of stock in india?


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 4, 2008)

i have IP 35 -E in stock,, there is no shortage of that board as such


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

^ great. mention its price here
3 days ago almost every computer wala in Delhi\Chd\Bnglr gave the same reply-"Out of stock"


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 4, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> I got the cost of ASUS Maximus Formula board from my dealer. It costs Rs 14500 in bangalore, Also can anyone suggest a good SLI board with PCI-E version 2.0. My budget is within 15000 for motherboard. My total budget is 35000 INR for processor Q6600, mobo, cabinet, RAM (2GB Kingston 800MHz DDR2), CM RP600 SMPS.
> 
> I am planning to buy CM Elite 330 cabinet, but when i buy a new Graphics Card will the Cabinet support the New nvidia cards length. Also how is NXZT Alpha Black Cabinet.
> 
> Do tell me which is better. Also tell me the cost of the above 2 cabinets.


 
Hi All, Please do help. I will be buying the stuff next saturday. 

Please do tell about the Cabinet.


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Ok, what difference will it make in real world scenario? I saw one Viewsonic 19" LCD at my friend's home with an iPod dock, don't remembar the model, any idea what panel it has?



It's VX1945WM, TN panel. Just go through the specs of an LCD, 8 bit panels will have 176-178 degree viewing angle and 14-16ms response time (or 6-8ms g-t-g). That's the basic way to understand the panel type (only if 6 or 8 bit, but I don't  know in case of 8 bit if there is any way to know the panel type, i.e S-IPS, S-PVA or P-MVA by specs).

This VX1945wm is known as a good monitor. Ask Choto Cheeta since he has one.


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 4, 2008)

@ nish_higher

5450 + Shipping


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok thanx anything else i need to change....???
every suggestion is valuable.......

Now my config is......
Processors (CPU): Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.0GHz)
Graphics Cards: ????
Motherboards: aBit IP35-E
Memory (RAM): Transcend JetRam 1GB PC6400*2
SMPS (PSU): Cooler Master extreme Power 500W
Hard Drives: Western Digital Caviar 250GB
Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Mouse


this config is not for hardcore gaming pc.......
pls help me out my pc would be for normal games.....

will not ASUS 8600GT 256MB will be sufficient....?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

consider 9600GT or stick to Asus 8600GT 
btw what is this config for?


----------



## sagardani (Apr 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Ok, what difference will it make in real world scenario? I saw one Viewsonic 19" LCD at my friend's home with an iPod dock, don't remembar the model, any idea what panel it has?



Exactly this is my question. 6bit and 8bit panel!! What difference will be in colour production because of just 2 bits ? Will that practically matter? Someone having expereince in this???

Hey nish_higher... Need your little help. I've dropped down thought of p7n sli platinum... I don't need SLI.. So suggest me a motherboard which has PCIe 2.0 and dual chaanel, ddr2/3..


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 4, 2008)

well i dont think there's a board with a single PCI-E 2.0 slot
a very few mobos have PCI-E 2.0 and those are all Sli / Crossfire.


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 4, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Exactly this is my question. 6bit and 8bit panel!! What difference will be in colour production because of just 2 bits ? Will that practically matter? Someone having expereince in this???



Technically this 'just' 2 bits means 16,515,072 number of color difference.
an 8 bit panel can display that many more colors than a 6 bit panel.


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 4, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> consider 9600GT or stick to Asus 8600GT
> btw what is this config for?


he config is for just to upgrade my old pc within a budget of 40 k.........

so finally should i buy my config.....?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, it is all very confusing. So which LCD Monitor should I buy? I need to use it for these things

1) Workstations tasks, Extensive use of 3ds Max, Photshop & Microsoft Blend. Good colour reproduction is required but 100% accurate isn't really required. 70% use

2) Gaming, once in a while. I do game but not much so ghosting & trailing is something which should be avoided. 10% use

3) HDCP is a must, either by HDMI or HDCP over DVI. 2% use

4) Lots of text reading (tutorials) browsing etc. 15% use

5) Movies, i m not a movie buff though so just like to watch once in a while from the couch. 3% use.

I will not go with Dell 2007WFP Monitor cos it is without DVI, it is indeed a 8 bit panel but if I am paying 18k then I want HDCP in it.

Any other 8bit panel I can buy? If I buy Dell 2007WFP with 16 MS response time, what drawback will it have.

LG L206WQT is still a nice deal for me, I m keeping it as a last resort. They claim it has 16.7 Million color support, & 170 degree viewing angel looks nice to me. Is it worth buying for my use?


----------



## sagardani (Apr 5, 2008)

*^^^*

We 2 are in the same dilemma. LG L206WQT is TN panel. So colour production is not good as 2007WFP which is the only S-IPS monitor in India under 20k... Its even way out of my budget and its '16ms' is forcing me away from it. Read the reviews. None has said its that good for movies watching. But everyone has praised it for colour production, ofcourse its 8bit. So if you can compramise on games, movies its choice for you BUT ONLY if you want colour production. Editing works like colour grading in my opinion will be as good as CRT on it. As your 70% work is colour-related, you won't regret it. 

Otherwise TN panels give the best vfm. Im thinking of them too. But you have to compramise on colour reproduction. Sadly there's not a budget all-rounder currently in India.

Hey nish_higher, thanks for reply. So I should stick-up with p7n only....


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 5, 2008)

coolest111 said:


> he config is for just to upgrade my old pc within a budget of 40 k.........
> 
> so finally should i buy my config.....?


 
yea definitely buy 8600GT only..and if ur budget allows get a CPU cooler too- like a Hyper TX2 which wont cost more than 1500 rupees

Also instead of transcends get corsair\kingston ram


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA.....ok fine, I have a big computer table so I m going to keep both.

I talked to Choto, he recommended LG L194WT which is something I have available here. I m going to keep the current CRT monitor as well as the LCD monitor both & run in a dual monitor setup. No problem with colors....

Ok, so LG L194WT & L206WTQ, is it viable to go for 20" over 19" for my work, I will run at 1440X900 only else things get very small.


----------



## sivarap (Apr 5, 2008)

Someone suggest a good 17" LCD display...

purpose: Non gaming.

Thanks


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 5, 2008)

Choose from Viewsonic Value Series like VA703b or typical Flatron LXXX series from LG.


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Yesterday i brought the following.
1. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor : Rs 10,400
2. ASUS Maximus Formula Motherboard : Rs 14,500
3. Corsair XMS2 (1GB x 2) DDR2 800MHz RAM : Rs 3,100
4. Cooler Master extreme Power 600W : Rs 3,400
5. Cooler Master Elite 332 Cabinet : Rs 2,500
6. IDE to USB External Casing : Rs 650

I did not get Kingston 800MHz 2GB DDR2 RAM, NZXT Cabinets


----------



## sivarap (Apr 6, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Choose from Viewsonic Value Series like VA703b or typical Flatron LXXX series from LG.


Hey thanks. Can you mention the price...please.


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday i brought the following.
> 1. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor : Rs 10,400
> ...



Nice board you got there.Immense potential, if you know how to exploit it,congrats !


----------



## gump (Apr 7, 2008)

I am planing to buy the following Config this week. please suggest me:

*Main Use: Gaming and browsing...

*Core 2 duo 2.2 Ghz
INtel 945 board (do not know if this board is good but the dealer told this is enough... plz suggest)
2GB Ram
250 GB HDD
Samsung 19' LCD
Samsung Keybord
Logitech Mouse
LG DVD 20x
Creative 2.1
iBall Cabinet

The above configuration totally is costing me Rs 28,000. Dealer price quote

i do not know wheather i should add any graphics card to this config. if so please suggest me a card below 5K guyz...

Can i opt for AMD.... if so wot processor and Board i should opt for guys...


*please help guys.... am based in chennai
*


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 7, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 5. Cooler Master Elite 332 Cabinet : Rs 2,500



How are the noise level of the cabinet and how many fans did u get with it?


I am planning to buy a computer for all round purpose. It should be linux (fedora must and ubuntu optional) compatible and vista 64 compatible and of course xp compatible I have in my mind a config. Please tell me if the same amount can be spent more efficiently. My primary target is to get playable fps in dx10 mode at very high settings in crysis at decent resolution.

1. intel e8200 - 8k - because it is overclockable and right now doesnt bottle neck my graphic card. it give more fps than any quad core or phenom near 10k
2. motherboard - please suggest one that goes with it. I should have onboard 5.1 as well as optical digital out. Also it should have minimum 4 usb rear and 2 usb front. I have mouse, wifi dongle, ups connector ,  120gb external hdd, a 40gb external hdd connected. I frequently get requests to connect pen drives, mobile phones and bluetooth dongles. So more the better. It should overclock entry level and xtreme oc is not needed. 100mbps lan is must and 1gbs is appreciated. It should be able to run 24*7 without heating up.
3. gecube 3870x2 - 23k - because its cheaper to get this than to get 2 9600gt and sli capable and 100% stable motherboard. I hear that 680i and 780i are unstable and keep resetting or bsoding. I also heard that intel chipsets support only xfire and not sli. Also 3870x2 gives the highest fps at playable resolution in crysis compared to other graphics cards. please correct me if i am wrong. 
4. ram - 2*2gb 800mhz transcend - is this compatible?
5. seagate 320gb hdd -3.6k
6. samsung 203b dvd writer - does this have any issues or is lite-on better?
7. psu corsair vx550 or 520hx or 620hx depending on avaiability and price.
8. cabinet. please suggest one which doesnt make noise and keeps my system stable. Should have atleast 2 front usb and audio panel.
9. lcd panel. please suggest one that has aspect ration correction or 1:1 pixel rendering for non-native resolutions. Does Dell E228WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor (13k) or Dell E248WFP Entry 24" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor (19k) have these features or will things look fat and distorted when viewing in 1024*748 or 1280*1024 or 1600*1200. I really like the price of dell lcd panels and want to buy one of them.
10. a pro logic 2 decoder headphone - creative 5.1 hq2300d with dolby digital pro logic 2 and dts decoder built in with digital optical in as well as standard rca.
11. i already have creative t6060 speakers
12. i already have genius navigator 535 mouse
13. suggest a good keyboard with no gap between del, end , pg dn keys row and up arrow key. there should be no gap between left arrow and ctrl  and also between right arrow and numpad.

Suggest me a better build if it exists which falls under 75k


----------



## axxo (Apr 7, 2008)

gump said:


> I am planing to buy the following Config this week. please suggest me:
> 
> *Main Use: Gaming and browsing...
> 
> ...



Proc- E8200/E8400
Intel G31/G33/p35 board
2Gb Transcend DD2 667/800
Any 8600GT Graphics adapter


----------



## gump (Apr 7, 2008)

Is the graphics card really neccessary


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 7, 2008)

gump said:


> Is the graphics card really neccessary


if you want to play something other than counterstrike... gfx card is necessary 



_


----------



## gump (Apr 7, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> if you want to play something other than counterstrike... gfx card is necessary
> 
> 
> 
> _


 

If i want to opt for AMD which is best Processor and Board i should go for


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 8, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> How are the noise level of the cabinet and how many fans did u get with it?


 
I had got one 120mm fan with the Cabinet, it was screwed to the rear of the cabinet, so i got it fixed in the front of the cabinet as a intake for cool air.

Noise level is ok, since i keep it on the Computer Table so i get the noise, also i have put one exhaust blower and once LED fan (120mm) as exhaust.

Here are the pictures of PC Blower 

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8025/pccoolerts0.th.jpg

and CoolerMaster LED 120mm Fan.

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/9210/coolermasterfanrk3.th.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

gump said:


> If i want to opt for AMD which is best Processor and Board i should go for


I dunno about AMD... they have ceased to be cool... Intel is rocking 

and seriously what is the primary reason you want to opt for AMD when Core 2 Duo's give good bang for the buck ??


_


----------



## the_ajay_007 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi All,
   I plan to buy a PC by this month. Bascially I am going to use it for programming, browsing, listening music and watching videos as well as gaming. My Gameset consists of Age of Empires II, Age of Empires III, NFS Underground, Empire Earth( I & II ), FPS like CS, HalfLife etc.,. 
 1.Processor : I decided to stick with Intel Procy.
 2.MoBo  : Do I need to purchase Graphics Card because, I am in idea of going for MoBo with onboard graphics. What is difference b/w Intel Chipset boards and nForce xxxi/ xxxi SLI chipset boards. Which on will be good ? Also what will be difference b/w Original Intel MoBo and Mobo from Other brands like Asus, MSI etc.,
 3. PSU  : A purely branded one like CoolerMaster or Corsair
 4. Display : LCD
 5. Rest can be from any brand.
 My budget is Rs.35000/= without GPU and with GPU I can extend it to another RS.5000/=. 
 Can you people help me with suitable configuration for my rig. I will be happy if the prices corresponds to chennai rates or Otherwise also it is okay for me. Needs all of your suggestions...


Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 8, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Here are the pictures of PC Blower
> 
> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/8025/pccoolerts0.th.jpg


 
How much for this?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

the_ajay_007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I plan to buy a PC by this month. Bascially I am going to use it for programming, browsing, listening music and watching videos as well as gaming. My Gameset consists of Age of Empires II, Age of Empires III, NFS Underground, Empire Earth( I & II ), FPS like CS, HalfLife etc.,.
> 
> ...



you dont need SLI mobos and high end configs as your gaming requirement is pretty low..

1. Intel E4500  - rs 4800/-
2. Intel G33 Mobo (Onboard Video: Intel GMA 3100) - rs 5600/-

3. Cooler Master Extreme Power 460W - rs 3100/- (600W for rs 4000/- is recommended if going for a gfx card)
4. ViewSonic 19" LCD Monitor - rs 9860/-

5. Cooler Master CM 690 Computer Case - rs 4300/-
6. Seagate SATA 250GB Hard Drive - rs 2600/-
7. Corsair 1GB DDR2 667Mhz Ram x 2 - rs 3200/-

total without a gfx card around Rs.32,460/- (approx prices.. you can get cheaper than this in store)

XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3  - rs 4900/- is recommended 

and use your remaining amount for other peripherals 


_


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> How much for this?


 
Hi, It cost me Rs260 and courier of Rs74, i brought it from ebay. It is very effective and exhausts hot air nicely. My new cabinet is now cool. I mean the temperature   .


----------



## gump (Apr 8, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> I dunno about AMD... they have ceased to be cool... Intel is rocking
> 
> and seriously what is the primary reason you want to opt for AMD when Core 2 Duo's give good bang for the buck ??
> 
> ...


 
I booked my system today with greentech computers chennai.

Core 2 Quad 2.4, INtel DG35 board, 8600 GT, viewsonic 19' WS


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^

nice 

also tell us the exact price of each component  that would be helpful to other members in knowing the prices 


_


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 8, 2008)

I got an offer of NZXT Lexa Blackline Blue LED Light 8E-LX002-UUB  and corsair 620hx for 12k. Hows it?


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 8, 2008)

BULLZI said:


> I am using 2 GB rite now. But will add another 2 GB soon when I install Vista.
> 
> 32 bit OS can only detect upto 3 gb ram. Hence, dont go for 4 GB ram if u r using 32 bit XP SP2.


 
Hi Bullzi, Can i know what is the normal mother temperature, when i run PC Probe II it shows 41C, NB is 46C, SB is 51C, Can i know what are all these. Please do help me in setting up the temperatures for my motherboard.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 8, 2008)

NB stands for NorthBridge, SB stands for SouthBridge core on your motherboard. NB is memory controller hub for your system. It handles communications between the CPU, RAM, AGP or PCI Express, and the southbridge on motherboard.
SouthBridge on the other hand is the I/O Controller hub. It handles USB,IDE,SATA etc communication. Q6600 is clocked 2.4Ghz by default. Anything more than that means, processor is overclocked. Since, u have a good mobo, u can overclock processor to some extent. As per your quotes, the processor is running at 41 degrees, NB at 46 and SB at 51 degrees. Seems normal. Btw, for better temperature and voltage monitoring u should use HWMonitor and CoreTemp utilities.


----------



## Thor (Apr 8, 2008)

Thor said:


> Howdy all!!
> 
> My buddy wants to buy the following
> 
> ...



Err Help on these please ?

Thanks!


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

^^
E8200+Abit IP35+MSI 9600GT+Samsung DVD Writer. 
Btw, doesnt he require Cabinet,PSU,Display etc? If not, replace 9600GT by a GTS! And if he does, then go for 8600GT  
Regarding external DVD Writer, Lite-On DX-20A3H or Pioneer DVR X122 should be nice!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok guys.
I friend has a budget of 15k max and he wants to buy:
CPU
MOBO
RAM
LCD monitor (19"ws if it comes under his budget)
So, what's your say? Do reply quickly as he is going to but the things on thursday.

I had suggested
E2140/E2160
Intel DG31PR
Kingston value ram 1GB
AOC 917VM 19" ws lcd

NO overclocking or any such things, just plain and stable system is required.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

IMO, a 2GB RAM could be stuffed with that budget. 
What u've suggested is just good!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 9, 2008)

I am also thinking if 2GB could be squeezed into that budget. Let's see.


----------



## Thor (Apr 9, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^
> E8200+Abit IP35+MSI 9600GT+Samsung DVD Writer.
> Btw, doesnt he require Cabinet,PSU,Display etc? If not, replace 9600GT by a GTS! And if he does, then go for 8600GT
> Regarding external DVD Writer, Lite-On DX-20A3H or Pioneer DVR X122 should be nice!



No he has a machine already, so he will just add the stuffs to the existing hardwares!

Is this ABIT mobo available freely here ? we r in Kolkata! and Have to put int RAM too ... 2 gb ddr2 800 MhZ costs around 200 bucks right ?
Could u give me  a breakup on the price os the suggested hardwares ?

I forgot to write about the processor! Sorry!

So within 25 K he can even get a GTS ? :O 
wow!


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 9, 2008)

i am totally confused in buying a pc at 40k pls help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
remember it will b used 4 average gaming so Asus 8600gt 512 mb/256 mb will b enough......
so budget reaches to 34-35k approx.....
now pls help it includes everything except UPS..........
pls tell the best......


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 9, 2008)

Thor said:


> Is this ABIT mobo available freely here ?


 
Are free kahan se milega...  U can get Abit in Tirupati Enterprise in Chandni,  Kolkata...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ LOL

@Thor

sorry dude a case+psu alone doesn't qualify as a machine 

Let me price everything for ya

Abit IP35 Mobo - rs.5200/-
C2D E8200 - rs.8000/-
XFX 8600GT 256MB - rs.4900/-
Corsair XMS2 2X1GB DDR2 800Mhz - rs.4500/-
DVD Writer (Some Brand) - rs.1300/-

approx. total - rs.23,900/-

if you go for 9600GT it is around rs.10,000/- so your total would become rs.29,000/-

hope it helps 


_



coolest111 said:


> i am totally confused in buying a pc at 40k pls help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> remember it will b used 4 average gaming so Asus 8600gt 512 mb/256 mb will b enough......
> so budget reaches to 34-35k approx.....
> now pls help it includes everything except UPS..........
> pls tell the best......


see my previous post buddy *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=797639&postcount=3189

for the same budget...

_


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 9, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> NB stands for NorthBridge, SB stands for SouthBridge core on your motherboard. NB is memory controller hub for your system. It handles communications between the CPU, RAM, AGP or PCI Express, and the southbridge on motherboard.
> SouthBridge on the other hand is the I/O Controller hub. It handles USB,IDE,SATA etc communication. Q6600 is clocked 2.4Ghz by default. Anything more than that means, processor is overclocked. Since, u have a good mobo, u can overclock processor to some extent. As per your quotes, the processor is running at 41 degrees, NB at 46 and SB at 51 degrees. Seems normal. Btw, for better temperature and voltage monitoring u should use HWMonitor and CoreTemp utilities.


 
41 degrees was of the motherboard, processor was also in the limit. I will try using those 2 tools.


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 9, 2008)

DigitalDude;798384Let me price everything for ya
 
Abit IP35 Mobo - rs.5200/-
C2D E8200 - rs.8000/-
XFX 8600GT 256MB - rs.4900/-
Corsair XMS2 2X1GB DDR2 800Mhz - rs.4500/-
DVD Writer (Some Brand) - rs.1300/-
 
approx. total - rs.23 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=797639&postcount=3189[/URL]
> 
> for the same budget...
> 
> _


 


U HAVE MISSED MANY THINGS.......
LCD MONITOR 19" Rs 10K
SMPS Rs 3K APPROX
CABINET Rs 2.5K
MOUSE AND KEYBOARD Rs 800 APPROX........


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

huh!! I said this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=797639&postcount=3189

go and click the above link... sheeeshh.. how noobish you guys can get 


_


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 9, 2008)

oops i missed it.....
Intel G33 Mobo is good?

processor u mentioned will become outdated soon as hexacore is going 2 b launched by the end of the year..........


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

yes, if you want onboard gfx or else go with abit p35


lol hexacore... then you need to up your budget a bit to get E8400 or lose the gfx card now and upgrade later 


_


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 9, 2008)

ya hexacore is going 2 b released by the end of this year....

which 1 q6600 or e8400??


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^
E8400 (better FSB and cheaper than Q6600) not much games can effectively use quad cores...

but if you are into 3DMax or rendering/media encoding kinda stuff then Q6600


p.s. hexacores will be costing you an arm and a leg  better stay with dual/quad cores 

_


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 9, 2008)

Processors (CPU): Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.0GHz)
Graphics Cards: ASUS 8600GT 256MB
Motherboards: abit p35
Memory (RAM): Transcend JetRam 1GB PC6400*2
SMPS (PSU): Cooler Master extreme Power 500W
Hard Drives: Western Digital Caviar 250GB
Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Mouse
is this fine?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^
make the PSU 600W

also a Cooler Master CM690 Case  or if you want a bit cheaper then Cooler Master Elite 332..

then its perfect..


_


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 9, 2008)

cost of Cooler Master CM690 Case ,Cooler Master Elite 330??


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^

CM690 around 4k and Elite 332 around 2k


_


----------



## coolest111 (Apr 9, 2008)

i was too confused.....
now it is ok......
thnx a lot.....


----------



## sagardani (Apr 9, 2008)

Has Logitech discontinued Z5300??? I see G51 istead of that. Both come into almost same price range (10k-12k). Z5300 are aswesome with 280W RMs but G51 when compared comes with only 155W RmS... So Z5300 will be anytime better than G51. Not just because of power but Z5300 is also THX certified unlike G51...... + at 10-12k price Z5300 will create earthquake at your place.. G51 also comes at 10-12k. Don't you think its way too overpriced? Even Digit April hasn't reviewd Z5300.. so it seems they are discontinued. Why would Logitech do that? You get 80-90w RMs speakers around 6-7-8k.. So when you buy G51, you end up paying 11-12k and what you get is just 155 rms and nice looks... On the other hand Z5300 at the same price give you bomb of 280W Rms... and looks/design almost similar to Z5500... Z5300 are available at Pune (Sujata Comp.) at around 11k... So anytime Z5300 beats G51.. But sadly Logitech seems to have replaced it by comparatively poorer, low powered G51.. That sucks man in front of Z5300..! Hence, Z5300 are subject to availability so grab it if available..! Because Logitech is fooling people.......


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 9, 2008)

[AMD Sempron 65nm LE 1100 @ Rs. 1200 /- + TAX
MSI K9MM-V @ Rs. 1650 /- + TAX
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 850 /- + TAX][/CODE]

if i for this configuration will it e any faster than my current 
P4 1.7GHz williamette+jetway mobo+128MB RAM?
also if u have any suggestions for such system please tell upto 4-4.5k.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

@sagardani
yes apparently its not available anywhere 

but what stumps me is that they have apparently kept the Z-2300  maybe logitech is planning a new model to fill in that gap... and trying to clear off the G51 inventory..

@upendra
yes it will be obviously faster as your existing RAM is a piece best fit for a museum

you could even try Intel E2160 for good performance but that will be around 2.5 k.. another option is celeron 1.6 Ghz for rs. 1.4k

my suggestion is that instead of going for a single 1GB ram stick go for a 2 X 512MB RAM sticks... that would be faster

_


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 9, 2008)

Will 650i's PCI-E 8x SLI bottleneck 9600 GT SLI or 8800 GT SLI?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

^^
yes... if you run latest games in higher resolutions... but not much if you dont want to run with bleeding edge resolutions 

9600GT and 8800GT even have PCIe 2.0 specs... so you are infact reducing much of their potential by having the 8x SLI



_


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ i am looking for reliable info. People were speculating similiarly about 7900GTX being bottlenecked by 8x. But testing found that 16x didin't help 7900GTX. I don't want to buy 780i A1 edition for 16k and later cry that I wated 10k due to speculation. Can you confirm it?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

yes its true that 16x doesnt offer gr8 performance advantages over 8x if using normal resolutions, but if you go to res like 2560×1600 then there might be performance benefits depending on your sys config. there are various benchmarks to demonstrate this.

dont base your buying decision of a 780i mobo just bcos it offers 16x SLI then you would be dissappointed as 16x SLI is not as juicy as it appears. but if you are the type that even considers 5 to 10% improvement as gr8 then go for the 16x SLI..

also gfx cards practically dont use the whole bandwidth of PCIe all the time..


in short: the bottleneck is not massive and you are fine with your 650i if 8x SLI is your only concern 


_


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 9, 2008)

^^
I am thinking of 9600GT KO or nx8800gt (both factory oced) in sli for 1680*1050 res gaming. 8x wont bottleneck. if performane drops by >10% i can get 3870x2 on 16x single card setup and getter better fps and save money or go for 750i for 4k more. whats your opnion?


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 9, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> 41 degrees was of the motherboard, processor was also in the limit. I will try using those 2 tools.


 
Can you tell me how to update the bios of ASUS Maximus Formula, also tell me how to find which version i have in my system (other than BIOS), i have downloaded the update version 0907.

Also tell me about the limit in which the motherboard should be in, including NB, SB etc...


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 9, 2008)

@adithyagenius

Why Not Go for EVGA 9800GTX 512 mb ddr3


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2008)

@adithya,
As far as i have seen, the performance difference is negligible at most resolutions. Scores at Futuremark with 680i mobo using SLI setup are just a penny high than SLI setup with 650is! One more thing, PCI 1.1 and PCI 2.0 technologies are good as it sounds. When it comes to practicality, the performance difference between both is none! No GPU in market, is utilizing that much of bandwidth provided by 2.0 specs. So, better not to worry about that part much! Though, in future it will! 

@coolest111,
lol..the name "HexaCore" in itself is funny!!  Call it Dunnington btw! 

@channabasanna,
U can use CPU-Z ! Well, regarding temps..anything below 45 degrees is excellent during load for a C2Q ! 
Same goes for NB as well! 

@rahulmig,
with that whopping 9800GTX price tag, u can easily purchase 2 9600GTs or 2 8800GTs and build a SLI setup, that can outperform a single 9800GTX in almost every possible benchmark!! And that is enough for making the choice quite clear in  everybody's mind!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 9, 2008)

@rahulimg
what is the price ??

@adithya
I guess you can go for 3870x2 as cross fire will scale better in low-mid resolutions... SLI is great for higher resolutions 
and either save yourself from buying a new mobo or upgrade to one with good intel chipset to go with your 3870x2 

_


----------



## adithyagenius (Apr 10, 2008)

@digitaldue
I heard that 3870x2 sucks in dx10 at all resolutions although its faster at lower resolution in dx9. I wouldn't want to spend 60k and have no dx10 gaming. Also its noisier than 2 9600gt in general. I dont know about gecube one though but its cheap so it should also make more noise. I am spending 11k to make sure my cabinet and psu dont make noise. I have now knocked out 3870x2 from possibilities. I feel sad at less number of choices. If 9600gt gets slowed down by 8x pcie slots, I would definitely go for a higher chipset.

@rahulmig
because 9800gtx is slower than 2 9600gt and even costs more. I can take the price difference and buy sli mobo. actually even 3870x2 beats 9800gtx.

@mayanksharma
I know pc-e 2.0 is useless for my cards. But 8x pci-e 650i vs 16x pci-e 680i? if there is no difference they why is everyone hyping bus bandwidth issues and make pci-e 2 16x which is 4 times faster than pci-e 8x? isn't this confusing?


----------



## sivarap (Apr 10, 2008)

Can i go in for the Gigabit NVDIA 610 based motherboard? it costs 2800...plz help
any major disadvantage over XFX 630i otherthan the GPU?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 10, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> I know pc-e 2.0 is useless for my cards. But 8x pci-e 650i vs 16x pci-e 680i? if there is no difference they why is everyone hyping bus bandwidth issues and make pci-e 2 16x which is 4 times faster than pci-e 8x? isn't this confusing?


there is a very slight difference if u consider extreme high end cards but not otherwise.check my siggy-i got a 680i ultra.i also got a P5n-e-sli and P5n 32 e- sli..all perform the same  in that department.

you should buy a 750i mobo,preferably a P7N-Sli platinum-the best right now.


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 10, 2008)

Price For EVGA 9800 GTX is 19.5k


----------



## fuzzz (Apr 10, 2008)

well i was thinking of purchasing a new cpu cooler
my choice was the arctic freezer pro7.. do you think its a good buy? else if u could suggest something better
also could some1 tell me where i can buy arctic silver 5& the arctic freezer pro in mumbai ? cause in andheri its not available (never even heard of it !)


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep it is a good buy. U need to be specific about ur system processor. You can also look for Coolermaster Hyper 212 instead. Better than Freezer! Though, check the dimensions for fitment in the cabinet! 
In Mumbai, u can contact....ITWare Hub or something like that. May be other mumbai members can give u the exact contact details.


----------



## monkey (Apr 11, 2008)

rahulmig said:


> Price For EVGA 9800 GTX is 19.5k



Where did you get this price from?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 11, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> ^^ i am looking for reliable info. People were speculating similiarly about 7900GTX being bottlenecked by 8x. But testing found that 16x didin't help 7900GTX. I don't want to buy 780i A1 edition for 16k and later cry that I wated 10k due to speculation. Can you confirm it?


780 i is 14-14.5k and not 16k


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 11, 2008)

err reading the above posts confused me even more......
C i have set 20k budget for my graphics card......
so which one should i opt for?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 11, 2008)

A 8800GTS from MSI/XFX/EVGA! 
Or even a 9800GTX from Asus, if ppl are telling the price below 20K, which i dont believe!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

monkey said:


> Where did you get this price from?


he is a hardware dealer himself 

but XFX NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2-based graphics card - Rs.45,999/- (Source)

so rahulji might have mistaken something else...

_


----------



## sagardani (Apr 12, 2008)

How much Intel® Desktop Board DX38BT costs ? Hows it over MSI P7n Sli if one has money to go for it?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

^ 13000 , will post a personal review soon   
and it only has DDR3 slots and you have to tweak it a little to run some high end rams afaik. 

MSI P7N is a great value for money.any DDR2 board when paired with some good ram will be a good purchase for now.


----------



## sagardani (Apr 12, 2008)

I've short-listed following motherboards-

1. Abit IX38 QuadGT

2. Abit IP35 Pro XE

3. MSI P7N SLI Platinum 

4. Intel® Desktop Board DX38BT

Pricewise P7n SLI Platinum is cheapest at 9.8k and has PCI-e 2.0. The next one is IP35 Pro XE at around 10.5k.  But does it has PCI-e 2.0? According to specifications it has 1 x PCI-E X16, 1 x PCI-E X16 (x4 bandwidth), 1 x PCI-E X1, 3 x PCI. But its not explicitely mentioned that it has PCI-e 2.0. Does it have it?

I don't really need multi-gpu. Just want (minimum) ddr2 and PCI-e 2.0 and if there are some additional features like onboard LEDs, on/off/reset buttons, external CCMOS switch just like Abit makes, will be cool . But all mobos which have it come with either SLI or Crossfire. P7n has PCI-e 2.0 and ddr2 as well as SLI. Then why its the cheapest? I doubt there may be some kind of compramise in it. The Abit Quad GT EX38 also has almost same features (except crossfire) and priced around 12k... Why its so? Only the Intel one is expensive out of these 4 because it also supports ddr3. So which one should I buy? Its been many days Im looking a mobo and my confusion is increasing .

Does IP35 pro XE has PCI-e 2.0 ? (then my search ends...)


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

i'd recommend Bonetrail or P7N Sli - the only ones with PCI 2.0 ,since DX38 would be a better choice over IX38 and P7N will be good value for money

IX38 also has PCI 2.0 but its kinda costly and bonetrail costs the same


----------



## sagardani (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmmm but do you think Bonetrail is worth spending 3k extra over p7n? Will ddr2 work properly in ddr3 slots? (because right now I'll purchase ddr2 rams)


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

no. DDR2 does not work in a DDR3 motherboard 
bonetrail is worth spending if you have good DDR3 rams,otherwise a P7N anyday


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> no. DDR3 does not work in a DDR3 motherboard



priceless  


_


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

cost of P7N?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

^ 9500 at lynx , chandigarh ,9700 on theitwares



DigitalDude said:


> priceless
> 
> 
> _


 
 big typo there


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

hmm...so should i still opt for IP35-E or P7N?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

P7N is more future proof if you are gonna stick to your proccy..which proccy are u getting btW?


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> P7N is more future proof if you are gonna stick to your proccy..which proccy are u getting btW?



this is wat i have decided so far.....
intel C2D Q6600
4gb patriot ram(if i m lucky 2 get patriot in nasik or sm other company like kingston/transcend)
XFX 8800GTS
and motherboard yet 2 decide.......
also will i need good PSU or my normal 400 watt enough.......if needed 1.5k is my budget for PSU.....
any need of graphics card cooler?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

^ patriot Signature line only !  simply awesome and will cost 500 bucks more for a 4gb 800mhz kit
How much does 8800GTS cost?if around 20 k then i'd rather suggest getting 2* 9600 GT  and use sli
PSU is definitely needed and a good one only for that config..atleast a Cooler mster 500W for a single card

Motherboard=P7N sli platinum


----------



## sagardani (Apr 12, 2008)

There doesn't seem any difference between p7n and IX38... But considering build quality, additional features (like those I've mentioned) I think Abit is ahead MSI.. but MSI gives good vfm... Since sli/crossfire doesn't matter, if have money to go for IX38 do you think its worth?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

those features are nice and prove handy if you are a overclocking nerd but most of us would just overclock once to the max.and for that it does not matter if there's no CMOS reset switch , after all i dont think its a problem resetting cmos from a jumper if you are that kind..surely if u gotta take regular "pangas" with the board u need those things

MSI is always good with build quality in mid-high end boards


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

i think XFX 8800GTS costs 18.5k-19k smthing......
wat is the cost of 9600GT (and btw of which company? XFX?)
and is i opt for SLi mode...then 500W will still b sufficient or i will have 2 go further?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

hmm..

9600 GT sli is what i'd suggest for the price.im buying the same thing.i dont think if ASUS 9600 GT with custom cooler is available in india , if it is i'm getting it.
Else MSI 9600 GT or XFX 9600 GT ..Sli setup would cost around 18-19k..and yes u will need a better PSU.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

ohk.......
if SLi mode will outperform then i will go for it......
btw XFX 8800GTS and XFX 9600GT....any/both are GDDR3 or GDDR2?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

^ Source
*en.expreview.com/2008/02/23/geforce-9600gt-review/?page=15

*en.expreview.com/img/2008/02/23/9600GT/96sli_88gts.png


and both cards are GDDR3


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

hey tat was real nice comparison and i must say the difference is not small .....
so SLi mode is worth buy !!!
thnx for the above post


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

> *MSI Reminds you...*
> 1. NVIDIA nForce Series boards DO NOT support Windows® 98/ME
> 2. *SLI Technology only supports 32-bit and 64-bit Windows XP*
> 3. For the best performance and commitment of convenience, please use memories listed in MSI approved memory module vendor list (Please check memory test report), which provides the easiest, up-to-date memory configurations.



just found it in official MSI site while checking the motherboard....
means if i use SLi ....no vista or future windows OS?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

that site has some issue , otherwise MSI boards support Sli in vista..Since its Nvidia's chipsets , MSI has nothing to do with it..this point was useful 1 yr back when there were no drivers for Sli in vista..
my frnd is running 8800GT OC Sli in Vista on this board

And regarding third point-- From my own experience Nvidia chipsets are not so friendly with more than 3gb of Dynet \ Simmtronics rams.but you wont have a problem since u r not buying them


----------



## Riteshonline (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guies,
I want to buy a new sata Harddrive 4 My PC. I have intel 865 MB.is sata 2.0 H.D.D. works well with my PC?????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif
  what is Gaming Raptor H.D.D. introduce By Western Digital. What was the cost for 160 G.B. or 250 G.B.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 12, 2008)

P7N SLI runs SLI in x8x8 and besides its just max. 1-2 months left when INTEL will launch its P45  and X48 chipsets. So its worth waiting.

No need for *Raptor* dude since its *expensive* and now days almost all HDD performs almost same as Raptor. Get a 16MB Cache HDD and it will do its best.


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 12, 2008)

some pages back i posted some links for that board's performance which clearly show that 8X bandwidth does not have any effect on gaming performance.and no card utilises full bandwidth.this board beats 780i in overclocking.gotta see its comparison with 790i.i'm sure it wont do that good but lets see how close it is


----------



## janitha (Apr 12, 2008)

Riteshonline said:


> Hi guies,
> I want to buy a new sata Harddrive 4 My PC. I have intel 865 MB.is sata 2.0 H.D.D. works well with my PC?????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif
> what is . int*Gaming Raptor H.D.Droduce By Western Digital. What was the cost for 160 G.B. or 250 G.B.**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif



I think even Western Digital is not aware of of *Gaming raptor @ 1602/250GB*. May be I am wrong.


----------



## sivarap (Apr 14, 2008)

I've decided on the following.
Core2 duo 2.2ghz E4500 ----- 4600 
XFX 630i 7100  ---- 3600
1GB single stick ddr2 ram ----- 900 
160gb sata ---- ?? 
cabinet ----- 950 
Logitec keyboard&mouse --- 550 

Which brand/model  of Harddisk and ram to buy?
Is the motherboard mentioned capable of handling 8800GT in the future?
I am going fo the onboard gfx because of the budget constraint...I want to upgrade my gfx later. 

Comments please.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 14, 2008)

Need (procy+cabinet+HDD+dvd writer+Ram+mobo). budget is around 7000/-


----------



## Renny (Apr 14, 2008)

sivarap said:


> Which brand/model  of Harddisk and ram to buy?
> Is the motherboard mentioned capable of handling 8800GT in the future?
> I am going fo the onboard gfx because of the budget constraint...I want to upgrade my gfx later.
> 
> Comments please.



The mobo u mentioned does'nt support Dual channel memory,

Go for the* Intel** DG33FB* if u cant buy a GPU,

If u r gonna buy a GPU go for *Abit* *IP35-E.*


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 15, 2008)

i am getting this one today finally!
c2D e8400+ip35e+2GB RAM+320GB WD HDD+XFX 8800GT 512MB.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 16, 2008)

^^well, just for the GPU sake...go with any other brand than XFX!


----------



## spikygv (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ why not XFX ?


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^^ now a days XFX is giving heating problems... go for MSI or eVGA


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 17, 2008)

sivarap said:


> I've decided on the following.
> Core2 duo 2.2ghz E4500 ----- 4600
> XFX 630i 7100  ---- 3600
> 1GB single stick ddr2 ram ----- 900
> ...



My suggestion for this is go for a good quality board like A-bit IP-35-E or Biostar TP-35D2 and E2160. Overclock it and get the best out of best.
As far as the display related, u can buy any used PCI-E, cheapest available external graphics card. With this u can also wait for ur graphics card upgrade and u will have the best of the best config. with u!
And yes buy 800mhz RAM not the 667mhz.


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ XFX does not have heat issues with a normal 8800GT ..its with the factory overclocked XXX edition


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 20, 2008)

see, most of the MSI cards are factory overclocked these days. this is same with many other companies. yep, its true that, one can go with vanilla 8800GT! However, eventually the need for O/Cing arises. and that is when, XFX cards scream for new coolers. Btw, even i am a secret admirer of XFX cards. However, the poor cooling units of XFX cards are making it difficult to hold!  
Btw, darklord mentioned this Gigabyte 8800GT card..GV-NX88T512HP! From the reviews and its built...i am very impressed!! From the quality VRAM chips to aftermarket Zalman Cooling, the card packs punch. Now, if only its available at N.P. !! errr..one more thing, what was the price??


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 21, 2008)

^ my point is only to clear the dilemma of XFX overheating.its not about performance.certainly if i were to buy 8800GT it would be MSI only.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, 
   I have selected this as my mid-end gaming system

  Intel C2D E8200
  EVGA 112-CK-NF75-A1 or EVGA 112-CK-NF77-A1 (1333MHz FSB)
  RAM : Kingston 2GB 800MHz 
  500Watt PSU
  ----------------------

  I'll add a GCard l8r   Is the above mobo supports latest Cards as I have in mind EVGA 9600GT or XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog Edition(or shud I go 4 MSI/eVGA)

  the reason I've chosen EVGA coz as I'll use onboard grphcs & it has 
  7100/7150 chipset which is enough 4 onboard gaming 4 time being

I m bored of Intel Graphics chipset dats y chosen Nvidia Chipset....
& Is the PSU ok 4 GCard as I dont wanna OC...but wud buy a OC card 
later
 Wud the above setup will come under 9k
  What do u think guys....


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^
9k is impossible as the proccy itself is 8k 

more like 13-15k 


_


----------



## uday9484 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi to all forum members this is uday from HYD
i want to upgrade pc(cpu,MB,RAM,gfx)
As i was midcore gamer i don’t need all that pixel monsters because I was using my old 15” monitor that wont be upgraded right now.
I will be satisfied playing games at low resolution as possible.
So my budget is ~25k I know it is low but don’t want to compromise on all parts rather compromising on some of parts which can upgrade later on
So firstly motherboard this part won’t be compromised at any cost
The requirements are: should be futuristic ie support of pci-e 2.0(right now not going 2.0 gfx card) and all latest cpu’s
And don’t need any sli or crossfire support as well
And reading all ur reviews in this forum I shootout some mobo’s
XFX 650i, Asus p5k, msi p35 platinum, Abit ip35 pro or E and my query is does all this support pci-e 2.0 are not!
And what about next gen chips x38 x48 750i does all this comes in my bracket!

And for gfx I was very satisfied by XFX 8600GT or Asus 8600GT(at least for my req) 
My query is: Is it wise to go for new one or second hand for above gfx cards
Because they are a bit old in accordance with market

And lastly cpu: u guys can give me the one which will fit in this budget.

Thanks for all u r valuable suggestions.


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 23, 2008)

among Intel DG33FB and P5E-VM HDMI--which one is better.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 24, 2008)

P5e-vm Hdmi


----------



## madhavan46 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi,to all
its urgent!!!
can any one tell me ,which motherboard ,processor and graphic card ,should i have to buy, my budget is about 10k ,u can suggest me both in amd and intel


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ hey for wat purpose do u use ur system? I ask this so dat I can suggest grfx card according to dat, so dat other components can be made to fit in


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 24, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> P5e-vm Hdmi


can u elaborate why P5e-vm Hdmi is better than Intel DG33FB ?????--
my cousins  basic use is to run vista ultimate--could u suugest any other mobo with inbuilt graphics card-for intel core 2 duo setup--he wd add graphics card when direct x 10.1 graphics card becomes really cheap
what about GA-G33M-S2H---------?????
which one is better g33 chipset or g35 chipset????


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Apr 25, 2008)

wanted to buy new PC,  but created new thread for that Thanks.
my earlier posts here looked Sooooo lengthyyy


----------



## madhavan46 (Apr 25, 2008)

mainly for entertainment purpose!!

mainly for entertainment purpose!!!

mainly for entertainment purpose!!!!!


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Below is the configuration i have decided for myself..

Processor----Intel---------Q6600--------------------10500
Motherboard--Abit----------IP35-E--------------------5500
Memory-------Transcend-----2X2 GB 800Mhz-------------1900
Hard Drive---Seagate-------320 GB (16 MB Buffer)-----3500
Cabinet------Zebronics-----Antibiotic----------------2100
Monitor------Viewsonic-----19" LCD-------------------9500
Keyboard-----Logitech------Multi Media----------------400
Mouse--------Logitech------Optical--------------------400
DVD R/W------Lite-on-------20X with Lightscribe------1600
TOTAL-----------------------------------------------35400

My budget is 40K only.

I am planning to take graphics card after 3 - 4 months..
Does IP35-E has onboard graphids?
Which Monitor exactly to go for?

Actually i wanna go for Q9450 penryn but not able to get much details about its availability and price so did not include graphics card in the config because if in case i go for Q9450 my pc should not over budget then.

Please give me your suggestions.

Planning to buy PC in May Mid.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 26, 2008)

I dont think IP35 has any onboard graphics...


----------



## Demonkiller (Apr 26, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below is the configuration i have decided for myself..
> 
> ...


 
No Onboard graphics.
I'd recommend you to go for a 2nd hand graphics card for now and then upgrate to a newer one when you get the cash.


----------



## janitha (Apr 26, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> Memory-------Transcend-----2X2 GB 800Mhz-------------1900



Double that amount!


----------



## constantine (Apr 27, 2008)

can neone find out if BioStar GF7050V-M7 motherboard supports P4 2.4 ghz processor
plz its urgent


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 28, 2008)

janitha said:


> Double that amount!



Thanks!

Skipped outta my mind!!

any good mobo with onboard graphics and oc capability in range of 5k??


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^ i think u can have a look at XFX 630i and XFX 610i...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 28, 2008)

@constantine

if it is a LGA775 socket processor, then BioStar GF7050V-M7 will support it....


----------



## mastermunj (May 1, 2008)

after constant thoughts i have decided that i will reduce 2G RAM from my config and add up graphics card..

so now my config becomes..

Q6600 - 10500
Abit IP35-E - 5500
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 - 5000
Transcend 1X2GB RAM - 1900
Seagate 320G (16 MB) - 3500
Zebronics antibiotic - 2100
Viewsonic 19" LCD - 9500
KB/Mouse - 800
DVD R/W ASUS 20X - 1600
----------------------------------
Total - 40400

will it be a good config?

any suggestions for specific LCD?
any mobo suggestions?
will antibiotic serve better for my config??


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> after constant thoughts i have decided that i will reduce 2G RAM from my config and add up graphics card..
> 
> so now my config becomes..
> 
> ...


 
get the new Q9450 with 12mb cache... will increase ur budget by another 5k though but it is worthy...


----------



## nil1982 (May 1, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> after constant thoughts i have decided that i will reduce 2G RAM from my config and add up graphics card..
> 
> so now my config becomes..
> 
> ...



My config is almost the same, just IP35-Pro and DELL SE198WFP with 4 gigs of RAM. Why don't you consider DELL SE198WFP? That's an excellent display for it's price. Consider it since ViewSonic is known for after sales issues.


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

^^^+1 .. dell has a good after sale service


----------



## nil1982 (May 1, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^+1 .. dell has a good after sale service



I am seriously impressed by it's quality also, A 9K LCD could not be better I think. Its performance exceeded my expectation after calibrating.


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

great... i will be getting a 22" display for myself in next month...


----------



## nil1982 (May 1, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> great... i will be getting a 22" display for myself in next month...


Congrats in advance.


----------



## mastermunj (May 1, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> My config is almost the same, just IP35-Pro and DELL SE198WFP with 4 gigs of RAM. Why don't you consider DELL SE198WFP? That's an excellent display for it's price. Consider it since ViewSonic is known for after sales issues.




what is its cost??


----------



## nil1982 (May 1, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> what is its cost??


DELL website price is Rs.9200. I got it here in Kolkata locally for Rs.9000+tax i.e. Rs.9360.
Also add a good PSU in your config. One of the cheapest (but good) option is Zebronics platinum 500 Watts for Rs.1800 + Tax (Kolkata price).


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

^^^ better go with CM Extreme


----------



## mastermunj (May 1, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^ better go with CM Extreme



CM Extreme??

what exactly is that and its cost??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 2, 2008)

^^ Powersafe Gold might be a good option!
Cooler Master Extreme will cost more than that but worthy!


----------



## nish_higher (May 2, 2008)

go for cooler master if buying a below 600 W supply


----------



## niladrisde (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to configure a new PC with ASUS M2A-VM motherboard, AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ processor, and 1GB DDR2 800MHz RAM. I am planning to install Vista Ultimate on this, and use this PC for Graphic Design etc. (Photoshop and CorelDraw mainly). 

Can anyone please tell me, if M2A-VM would support DirectX10, which I believe is needed for running Vista? 

Also, I chose this configuration, because of my limited budget (around 22k for the box with 17" LCD monitor, local UPS, and a wireless card). But keeping in mind the software requirements (Vista/Photoshop/CorelDRAW), do you think this configuration is OK? (I am not looking to play games or do any CAD design). If you think it isn't OK, can you please suggest any other configuration?

Thanks a lot in advance, and apologize for sounding naive...


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 2, 2008)

^^ M2A-VM has 690G chipset with X1250 IGP, it does not hav DX10 but u can run Vista with Aero interface without any hiccups. 

But I recommend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM or 2*1GB DDR2 667MHz for ur gfx designing jobs.....otherwise Vista will lag a lot.


----------



## fragrant (May 2, 2008)

Hi,
   I want to buy a new comp. Plz help me select the components.
I want a AMD x2 proc, 4 gb ram, any decent m0b0, no gpu, and a smps. 
Help me choose these. And the latest prices also.


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (May 3, 2008)

The VERY FIRST post by ChotoCheetah is very good one and informative

for ppl like above post- new PC config, that post can be guideline of what  can be good options under which budget etc.

ChotoCheetah - any updates to that post ? any recent updates to parts?
                        or prices ?

All others - what u think of that 60 K Rs. high-end gaming/media center config?  U ppl have any other alternatives to that? or some changes?

and one more thing - PLEASE tell me what is SLI ? and we need twins of
 RAM chips or others cards or both - pls explain or give links to details. Ty


----------



## niladrisde (May 5, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^ M2A-VM has 690G chipset with X1250 IGP, it does not hav DX10 but u can run Vista with Aero interface without any hiccups.
> 
> But I recommend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM or 2*1GB DDR2 667MHz for ur gfx designing jobs.....otherwise Vista will lag a lot.



Thanks a lot for the help. Sorry for the delay in response , I didn't check it earlier.

I need advise on one more problem. I am doing some DirectX game programming in parallel. Till now, using DirectX 9. However, will have to test (& tweak) my code in DirectX 10. Hence, I'll need one machine with DirectX 10. Any suggestion for the config (in lowest budget of course )?

Thanks in advance to everyone.


----------



## shivamamin (May 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am from Mumbai and I want to assemble a computer for myself. My budget is 25 K which should include a 19" LCD Monitor (View Sonic) which will cost 9000 rupees so we have 16 K for the computer. I prefer an Intel Core 2 Duo Processor and 2 GB RAM. Is the Intel DG33PR MOBO good or is there a better MoBo instead?? I will use the computer mainly for internet, making programs on C++, VB and I might use CorelDraw. Please suggest a suitable config in my budget.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## VINSTAR (May 5, 2008)

i am plannig to by 
1GB DDR SDRAM 
for  my pc 
intel p4 
intel D101GGc board
any good suggestions?????


----------



## stunnerz (May 5, 2008)

I am planning to buy a cpu,my budget is 15000Rs.i want an amd processor.plz suggest a mother board with on board graphics card,sata hdd,dvd writer,1 GB RAM,CABINET..ETC.I WOULD USE MAINLY FOR WATCHIN MOVIES ,DOWNLOADS,A LITTLE GAMING...GUYZZ   PLZ HELP ME


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 5, 2008)

VINSTAR said:


> i am plannig to by
> 1GB DDR SDRAM
> for  my pc
> intel p4
> ...



Yeah! Save some money and go for an upgrade.
Or
1750/- for 1GB DDR 400MHz!

My suggestion: Rather save!


----------



## yash2006 (May 6, 2008)

hi guys , i'm planning to buy new system for me. please suggest pc configuration for me under Rs25,000 to 30,000 (excluding mobo and graphic card)


----------



## hsetir (May 6, 2008)

LoL, if you exclude those two, you can have a heck of a pc for 30k.


----------



## mastermunj (May 7, 2008)

guys, which mobo to choose between ASUS P5N-E SLI & Abit IP35-E??

what are their latest costs???


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

hmm...if sli is needed go for P5N-E SLi else IP35E is pretty good motherboard and costs 1.5k less than P5N E Sli.


----------



## mastermunj (May 7, 2008)

which cabinet with power supply should i go for?
budget for cabinet is around 2k.

crossair or transcend, which pen drive??


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

Cooler master Elite 330 cabinet.best for cooling
Pen drive=corsair


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 8, 2008)

Cooler Master 330 doesn't come with PSU so u can have any good Zebronics or I-Ball cabinet(like I-Benz)! And look for the cabinet with more space in it than any other. The bigger is better!


----------



## MasterMinds (May 9, 2008)

hi guys i need some suggestions.....budget is 7000 inr plz suggest some good mobo and processor either from amd or from intel


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 9, 2008)

EVGA112-CK-NF77-A1@ 4500/-
Intel Dual Core E2140 @ 2500/-
or

AMD Athlon 4800+ @  3500/-
ASUS M2A-VM @ 3400/-


----------



## mastermunj (May 10, 2008)

guys, any mobo equivalent abit IP35 - E with on board graphics and around same price???

i am buying graphics card also but want on board also in case if some problem comes with card.. i can still use my PC..


----------



## blackpearl (May 10, 2008)

Should I go for a wide screen monitor or a normal monitor? I'm thinking about widescreen, but just wnat to know what you think.

Will my old 7300GS support such high resolution?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 10, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Should I go for a wide screen monitor or a normal monitor? I'm thinking about widescreen, but just wnat to know what you think.
> 
> Will my old 7300GS support such high resolution?



Well even 5200FX support widescreen monitor. The cards actually support resolution! Go for widescreen!


----------



## janitha (May 11, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Should I go for a wide screen monitor or a normal monitor? I'm thinking about widescreen, but just wnat to know what you think.
> 
> Will my old 7300GS support such high resolution?



What is the screen size? That is the criterion.


----------



## fragrant (May 12, 2008)

I want to buy a new lappy. My budget is 40k ± 2k. Which lappy to choose? prefer amd lappy without any os, but as of now will buy anything within my budget and which i'm able to buy from store instantly without waiting for alot of time ala dell.


----------



## kanne (May 12, 2008)

hello every body 
iam going for new pc
i shortlisted some hw
1st is mobo 
i want to know which is better btw gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H & Asus M3A-H/HDMI 
does above mobo comes within 5k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

^^ Both are good and both supports Hybrid X-Fire. Just find which one has better warranty in ur locality. I 'de go for ASUS.



mastermunj said:


> guys, any mobo equivalent abit IP35 - E with on board graphics and around same price???
> 
> i am buying graphics card also but want on board also in case if some problem comes with card.. i can still use my PC..


BIOSTAR TP35D2-A7 is almost same as Abit IP35-E but no onboard graphics.
The motherboards with G35 chipsets like ASUS P5E-VM. But it costs almost 9000/-. 
My Suggestion - Get P35 and buy a used cheap graphics card - might get it for 1000/- and still got money saved rather than P5E-VM.


----------



## mastermunj (May 14, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^^ Both are good and both supports Hybrid X-Fire. Just find which one has better warranty in ur locality. I 'de go for ASUS.
> 
> 
> BIOSTAR TP35D2-A7 is almost same as Abit IP35-E but no onboard graphics.
> ...



thanks keith...

got same suggestion from another friend too....

but i thought of removing 2G RAM and thermal cooler for now which allows me to go for graphics card..

so for sometime i will OC my q6600 to little extent only and after 2 months will buy more RAM & cooler 

yesterday on Latest Hardware Prices and Quotes thread i read that at 19" wide screen resolution, 8600GT may not be able to perform well... is it really the case?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

8600GT is mainly for 1024X768 resolution. Any higher resolution requires 9600GT or above graphics card. Besides it also depends upon what games u play!


----------



## nish_higher (May 15, 2008)

and now nvidia is out with 9500 GT to replace 8600GT and GTS


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 15, 2008)

9500GT GDDR3 isn't out yet!
But will be available in june-july.
9500GT will replace 8600GT not GTS.
But don't know what will be the price - Expected less than 5500/-!


----------



## nish_higher (May 15, 2008)

what i mean to say is nvidia is ready with 9500GT to replace 8600GT and GTS (acc to some website) ..benches show better performance than 8600GT , not GTS though.


----------



## mastermunj (May 15, 2008)

so, shall i buy 8600GT?? or for now go with second hand graphic card and wait for 9500GT??


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2008)

Wait wor the 9600GSO. It should replace the 8600GT in the 5-6k bracket.


----------



## mastermunj (May 15, 2008)

till that time???

shall i go for second hand GPU??


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2008)

*well i want an smps of 400-430 watt which will be good.one of my friend told me i ball is quite good.and it comes around rs500.*


----------



## nish_higher (May 15, 2008)

no iball is tooo bad

better get a zebby or cooler master


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2008)

*thanks. how much will a 400w zebronics or coolermaster smps cost.
*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> what i mean to say is nvidia is ready with 9500GT to replace 8600GT and GTS (acc to some website) ..benches show better performance than 8600GT , not GTS though.



Yes siree! U are right about it and *here* is the link if anyone wants a proof.



quan chi said:


> *thanks. how much will a 400w zebronics or coolermaster smps cost.
> *



Now days barely see a 400W Cooler Master.
But here are few options:
CM 390W Extreme = 1900/-
CM 460W Extreme = 2450/-
Point of View Black Diamond 400W = 2200/-
Powersafe Gold 400W = 1550/-



mastermunj said:


> till that time???
> 
> shall i go for second hand GPU??



Use any card for display purpose.


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 17, 2008)

Hello
Help required

Wanna buy a 320 Gb Sata 2 HDD

Please post model nos from Seagate or WD & which one should i buy


----------



## priyadarshi (May 18, 2008)

hello all techies. once again i need ur help for upgrading my desktop. it was a big mistake when i bought intel dg965ryck motherboard as it supports only upto 1066FSB E6700 processor 2.66Ghz

*processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry

where can i find the best compatible processor for my motherboard in nehru place? i tried at smc, computers empire and few more big shops but it wasn't available with them. plz help.


----------



## nish_higher (May 18, 2008)

?doubtfire? said:


> Hello
> Help required
> 
> Wanna buy a 320 Gb Sata 2 HDD
> ...



definitely a wd 320aaks hard drive


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 18, 2008)

thanks nish

Choose between these two

a) WD 320 AAKS -320gb,16mb buffer,7.2krpm
b) Seagate ST3500320AS-500gb,32mb buffer,7200.11 model---the one which was voted as best performance this year in digit

I qwn a 320 gb WD.....luv it.....but currently the price difference between the two is just 250 Rs......kinda leaning on the 500 gig...

Help me out


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 18, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> hello all techies. once again i need ur help for upgrading my desktop. it was a big mistake when i bought intel dg965ryck motherboard as it supports only upto 1066FSB E6700 processor 2.66Ghz
> 
> *processormatch.intel.com/CompDB/SearchResult.aspx?Boardname=dg965ry
> 
> where can i find the best compatible processor for my motherboard in nehru place? i tried at smc, computers empire and few more big shops but it wasn't available with them. plz help.



Any processor which supports upto 1066MHz FSB, depending on your budget.
That link u posted is an entire list of processors, ur motherboard supports.

U can also try Q6600, it's not on the list but its better than any other processor on that list.
Q6600 is Quad Core 2.4GHz having 8MB L2 Cache and will cost u back at 9650/-!



?doubtfire? said:


> thanks nish
> 
> Choose between these two
> 
> ...



The more beef the better!
Go for 32MB Cache


----------



## realdan (May 19, 2008)

well this guide has not been updated for quite a long time in computer time


----------



## priyadarshi (May 19, 2008)

thank u for ur reply keith_j_snyder2. as per intel website my dg965ry motherboard supports only upto core2duo e6700 not quad core processors and this was confirmed by intel technical support executive as well.
1066Mhz FSB quad core no doubt is the best processor from any one in the above list. it is well within my budget but quad core is not supported. plz help me finding e6700 in delhi. or i'll have no option left other than to sell out my costly 965ry at a thow away price and get a better motherboard which supports quad core at less than half of the price of this board.


----------



## janitha (May 19, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> thank u for ur reply keith_j_snyder2. as per intel website my dg965ry motherboard supports only upto core2duo e6700 not quad core processors and this was confirmed by intel technical support executive as well.
> 1066Mhz FSB quad core no doubt is the best processor from any one in the above list. it is well within my budget but quad core is not supported. plz help me finding e6700 in delhi. *or i'll have no option left other than to sell out my costly 965ry at a thow away price and get a better motherboard which supports quad core at less than half of the price of this board*.



It is a bitter fact. All of us do have to face such situations.


----------



## batsD1 (May 20, 2008)

Guys I'm planning to go in for a new system and would like your opinions on the config.

1. ASUS Rampage Formula - 19400/-
2. Intel Q6600 - 2.4 - 10400/-
3. Kingston - 2x2 Gb DDR2 1066Mhz modules
4. XFX 9800 GTX black edition / BFG GeForce 9800 GTX 512MB OCX - 13500/-
5. Either Seagate 500 GB 7200.11 SATA / WD RE2 500GB / Western Digital Caviar SE16 750 GB / Western Digital Caviar SE16 (WD5000AAKS) / Samsung SpinPoint T Series HD501LJ (Can't decide. Help me out here)
6. PSU : Corsair HX620W Power Supply /Corsair TX750W Power Supply / Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850 W
7. Cabinet:The Antec Nine Hundred/ Cooler Master Stacker 830 Full Tower/Thermaltake SwordM VD500LBNA Full Tower Case

Ned help deciding Graphics, HDD, PSU and cabinet. Plus opinions on motherboard. Would appreciate any inputs. Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2008)

Buy Western Digital 500 GB green power hard disks.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 20, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> thank u for ur reply keith_j_snyder2. as per intel website my dg965ry motherboard supports only upto core2duo e6700 not quad core processors and this was confirmed by intel technical support executive as well.
> 1066Mhz FSB quad core no doubt is the best processor from any one in the above list. it is well within my budget but quad core is not supported. plz help me finding e6700 in delhi. or i'll have no option left other than to sell out my costly 965ry at a thow away price and get a better motherboard which supports quad core at less than half of the price of this board.



There are very little chances that u will find a new Q6700, but still it would cost u much and doesn't make any good.
Who told u my friend that Q6700 is the only option. U can go for E6600 (Still pricey)!
Try E4500 - 2.2GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2Cache ( Somewhat around 5000/-), best according to me ( If gaming is not the top Priority)

I don't know what to say u about the expensive motherboard, but technologically speaking, loose the board and get a P35 chipset (A-bit IP35-E or Biostar TP35D2A7) and use any processor u want which supports 1333MHz FSB!

Your choice!



batsD1 said:


> Guys I'm planning to go in for a new system and would like your opinions on the config.
> 
> 1. ASUS Rampage Formula - 19400/-
> 2. Intel Q6600 - 2.4 - 10400/-
> ...



First thing.....woooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
Are u going to a shooting rampage with that board?
Now come to the point,
Extreme motherboard and low processor (in proportion)
With this board, u should try some Extreme series processor like QX9770 or QX6850....but that will hit the pocket hard!
Should opt for Q9450.
With that board 1066Mhz DDR2 is something waste of money, DDR2 1066MHz and  DDR3  1333MHz  would cost almost same....very less price difference.
Either  go for high-grade 800MHz  DDR2 or 133MHz DDR3.
9800GTX for 13500/-!!! Don't tell me u checked the price form newegg.com?
If going for SLI or X-Fire then Corsair TX750W otherwise HX620 is sufficient!

Rest of the stuff is U-L-T-M-A-T-E!


----------



## batsD1 (May 21, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> There are very little chances that u will find a new Q6700, but still it would cost u much and doesn't make any good.
> Who told u my friend that Q6700 is the only option. U can go for E6600 (Still pricey)!
> Try E4500 - 2.2GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2Cache ( Somewhat around 5000/-), best according to me ( If gaming is not the top Priority)
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply Keith and gx_saurav.

Regards processor - I think the q9450 is not available in delhi and from what I've read is that the Q 6600 can be overclocked. What do you think?
I'm not too sure if the rampage formula supports DDR3 coz its not mentioned in asus website.  I plan to go for either Kingston 2GB 1066MHz DDR2 Non-ECC CL7 DIMM / Corsair DDR2-1066 (Dominator-8500C5*4GB*EPP)
XFX 9800 GTX. Got the price from my vendor. Will reconfirm.
Guess will go in for WD caviar 500 GB in raid 0, and no I don't plan on SLI so HX620 it is for me. MAybe I might need Aquagate max from cooler master for cooling if overclocking.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 21, 2008)

^ That motherboard doesn't support DDR3, it has DDR2 1066MHz support. What i am saying is, that u have opted for a X48 chipset, which support DDR2 RAM, u know its better to go with X38 if u plan to buy DDR2, but if buying that much expensive motherboard and still buying a DDR2 RAM doesn't make a good point. My suggestion is:
1. If DDR2 RAM, then buy P35, X38 chipset.
2. If X48 chipset, then go for DDR3 RAM.

A-Bit X38 Quad GT is a good motherboard and costs almost half of Rampage Formula and also support 1600MHz FSB. I red somewhere sometimes ago ,that X48 chipset is not much different than X38, i m not sure how true it was but the specifications of both says that there isn't much, i m gonna digg this soon.

Save some cash over motherboard and buy some better processor Q9450.
Q9450 might not be available this time but will be available within next few days or a week time. Q6600 is a good processor but not better than Q9450.

Intel chipsets like X48 (Rampage formula supports 2x Pci-e @ full X16X16) ,X38 etc. supports X-Fire, so either u go with one single nVidia card or if planing for 2 graphics cards, then buy 2 ATi for X-fire.
Wait for RV770 and GTX 280 launch and then buy graphics card.

Dude u are buying something really high end but on the verge of technological change!


----------



## blueshift (May 21, 2008)

My cousin wants to buy a new PC within 23-25k.

Except the processor and mobo, the config is:
2GB 667Mhz RAM, 160 GB SATA hdd, 17" CRT, Keyb+Mouse, DVD-RW, ATX cab, 2.1 Creative speakers...
...according to me it adds upto Rs.13,200. So that leaves upto 10k for proccessor and mobo.

So could anyone please suggest procc+mobo combination within 10k. I prefer to have AMD ..so that UPS can be added too. No probabilty of buying a graphics card. So everything needs to be onboard.

It will be used for normal work and occasionally gaming and photoshop-ing/3D design. It must be able to play atleast NFSU2 in moderate settings.

One of the computer shops here suggested AMD XP5000+ and ASUS mobo(combo pack). He didn't remember the mobo model but said it will be cost effective to buy them in combo rather than individually. So I would like to know which is the combo pack tht is selling in the market(especially the mobo model).. I am looking for good onboard graphic sol.(no VIA chipset).


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 21, 2008)

blueshift said:


> My cousin wants to buy a new PC within 23-25k.
> 
> Except the processor and mobo, the config is:
> 2GB 667Mhz RAM, 160 GB SATA hdd, 17" CRT, Keyb+Mouse, DVD-RW, ATX cab, 2.1 Creative speakers...
> ...



Since ur choice is AMD and need onboard video too, then i suggest something with Hybrid graphics.
AMD 7-Series chipsets supports Hybrid graphics and do as gx_saurav suggested in here. There are few other brands too which has 7-series chipsets so take a look at them.


----------



## batsD1 (May 21, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^ That motherboard doesn't support DDR3, it has DDR2 1066MHz support. What i am saying is, that u have opted for a X48 chipset, which support DDR2 RAM, u know its better to go with X38 if u plan to buy DDR2, but if buying that much expensive motherboard and still buying a DDR2 RAM doesn't make a good point. My suggestion is:
> 1. If DDR2 RAM, then buy P35, X38 chipset.
> 2. If X48 chipset, then go for DDR3 RAM.
> 
> ...




Thanks keith. You are right of course. If I am going to spend that much money it does make sense to wait for a couple of weeks. Even my vendor says the same. Both Nvidia and ATI are going to launch in June. Makes sense to wait till then. Thanks for the input.


----------



## blueshift (May 21, 2008)

Thanks.
I have shortlisted these two mobos.
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H
Asus M2N - VM DVI


----------



## gxsaurav (May 21, 2008)

Go for gigabyte


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 21, 2008)

I had gone to a hardware shop asking for new mobo asus m2n they said its not avail they had some meeting with asus ppl and shopkeepers abt issues with mobo . . .is it so does asus have such prob with customers . . . They use msi now . . .


----------



## priyadarshi (May 22, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> There are very little chances that u will find a new Q6700, but still it would cost u much and doesn't make any good.
> Who told u my friend that Q6700 is the only option. U can go for E6600 (Still pricey)!
> Try E4500 - 2.2GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2Cache ( Somewhat around 5000/-), best according to me ( If gaming is not the top Priority)
> 
> ...



thanks u janitha and keith for ur suggestions...
@ keith
i didn't said that q6700 is the only option for dg965ry, i said that 36700 is the highest compatible processor for my board according to intel's site. please refer to my link.

the latest processor that supports my motherboard i found is e4600 2.4ghz, 2mb l2cache, 800mhz fsb. this cost me rs.5350. i'm not into gaming so its better using it for next 2-3 years with e4600 rather than loosing it. may be get a new computer (without monitor) when according to budget later on.

thank u once again for ur valuable suggestions. hope u people will continue helping we forum members with ur knowledge and suggestions.


----------



## doyouthink (May 22, 2008)

..can anyone tell how the Intel Dual Core E2160 will do ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 22, 2008)

^^ Check the review!


----------



## Gigacore (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm planning to buy a 22" Samsung Widescreen LCD Monitor after a month or two. But the problem is, I have nVidia GeForce MX 400 graphics card that do not support 1680 x 1050 resolution which the monitor does.

So I am planning to get a new *AGP* graphic card before buying the monitor. So can anyone tell me which one to buy ?  My max budget for gfx card is ~4k. It must support 1680 x 1050 resolution. And I've read somewhere that 6600 GT will do the job, but whats the price ?

Hmm.. waiting for replies..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 23, 2008)

^ now days u barely get a new AGP card, there are very few options.
ATi still launch AGP cards timr to time but nVidia has stopped the AGP production after 8-series graphics card.

U may get a used 6600AGP and within that price range even 6600GT or may be a 6800 too. Have a look at BAZAAR section too.


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 24, 2008)

Guys

I really want ur help here

Budget Excluding Monitor is INRs 15k

Purpose of rig
Office Applications ,Tally,Browsing,Occasional Music & Movies

Main considerations
Onboard Graphics
Low Power Consumption
Low heat generation

AMD Config:

Processor--AMD X2 5600+----=5675
Mb       --ASUS M2A-VM-----=3400  or M2M-VM----confused ????
RAM      --1gb DDR2 667Ghz Transcend or 800 Ghz.....?????
HDD      --320GB Sata2 Seagate or WD....?????
Cabinet & PSU---Zebronics entry level models
Kb & Mouse combi ----Logitech

The monitor i intend to use is Samsung 19'' LCD 920 NW which i currently use

The Intel counterpart is also welcomed here Budget can be extended to 18 k if it is intel

Please pour ur ideas ...intend to buy in a week ...else will wait if new models come in


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 24, 2008)

^ Entire config. is good enough but change that board. Now days various brands offer AMD 7-series 780,790 chipsets which sports Hybrid graphics.
Choose AMD 780G or higher chipsets.

E2180, IP35-E rest will remain same.


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 25, 2008)

^^
Thanks keith....

Cue me in 
1) Model no of AMD 780G....from ASUS....
2) 800 or 667 Ghz DDR2 Ram
3) WD or Seagate 320Gigger

Will the mobo onboard graphics support DELL 24" LCD....for videos 

Waiting for reply


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2008)

^^^ Yes


----------



## dushi23 (May 25, 2008)

Hiiii tech greeks..
My cousin wants a decent multimedia desktop in the budget of 35k!!
The main use wlll be watching movies,surfing internet,making audio video presentations,listning music,playing occasional games etc etc.

the config. i suggested is:
Processor:Intel c2d e4600
Motherboard:intel dg33(abit ip35 e is nt available )
Ram:Kingston 2gb(1gbx2) @800mhz
Hard Disk:Segate 250gb sata 2
Optical drive:Sony 20x sata dvd writer
cabinet:Iball benz with 500 watt smps
Lcd:Samsung 943nw
Keyboard+Mouse:Logitech wireless
Graphic cardfx 8600gt ddr3
speakers:altec lansing vs2421(atp 3 is nt available)

Is it fine or should i alter it??
Plz give ur valuable feedbak
Nd also 1 more thing i need a inkjet printer in da budget of 2k(just 4 home stuff) plz suggest da best 1!!


----------



## batsD1 (May 25, 2008)

batsD1 said:


> Thanks keith. You are right of course. If I am going to spend that much money it does make sense to wait for a couple of weeks. Even my vendor says the same. Both Nvidia and ATI are going to launch in June. Makes sense to wait till then. Thanks for the input.



Keith just saw this new config from dell

The XPS 420 with following options

Quad Q6700
Intel X38 Mobo
Vista ultimate
22" Panel
4 GB dDDR 2 800Mhz
500 GB SATA raid 0
nVidia 8800 GT 512 Mb 
Speakers, onboard sound etc

Total cost approx 1,12,000/-

XPS 730

Core 2 quad 9450
NVIDIA®  nForce 790i Ultra SLi
DellTM  E228WFP 22" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor
2GB DDR3 SDRAM at 1066MHz
750 GB SATA
Dual 512MB NVIDIA®  GeForce®  8800 GT / HD 3870 x 2
H2C liquid cooling

Approx cost 1,61,000/- 

What is your opinion. Can I assemble cheaper or should I still wait?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 25, 2008)

^ Dude! Both are over priced rigs. But if i have to choose one, it 'de be the second one because of more future proofed.
Even 2nd didn't utilize the full potential, 790i and 8800GT SLI, now that would be raping 790i all the way.
I bet u can assemble a better config. than this in same price!

I still suggest u to wait or go with the one i told u earlier!



dushi23 said:


> Hiiii tech greeks..
> My cousin wants a decent multimedia desktop in the budget of 35k!!
> The main use wlll be watching movies,surfing internet,making audio video presentations,listning music,playing occasional games etc etc.
> 
> ...



Processor - E7200 (better VFM)
Motherboard: Try any other brand but P35 is worth since he is buying a graphics card and G33 is a waste of money.

Rest of the config. is great.


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 26, 2008)

Guys Help 

Cue me in to choosing among these mobo
1) M2A-VM HDMI  690G Chipset
2) M3A78-EMH HDMI AMD 780G
3) M3A78-EH AMD 780G

Or else should i go for Abit mobos

I dont OC these as these are not meant for games


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

For AMD, go for the 780/770/790 boards. Go for Gigabyte or ASUS or MSI, whichever has more features and whichever is cheaper.

also look for Socket AM2+ and phenom support so that you can upgrade to AMD's next gen processor without changing mobo and ram.


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 26, 2008)

exactly am confused as ...what to choose over the models above


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 26, 2008)

^*M3A78-EMH HDMI* is the best of all because it has VGA, DVI and HDMI, all 3 on one board so u have multiple outputs.


----------



## batsD1 (May 26, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^ Dude! Both are over priced rigs. But if i have to choose one, it 'de be the second one because of more future proofed.
> Even 2nd didn't utilize the full potential, 790i and 8800GT SLI, now that would be raping 790i all the way.
> I bet u can assemble a better config. than this in same price!
> 
> ...



Will do. Thanks for the tip keith.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^*M3A78-EMH HDMI* is the best of all because it has VGA, DVI and HDMI, all 3 on one board so u have multiple outputs.




add to that eSATA, 8channel audio, dx10 onboard.


----------



## paranj (May 26, 2008)

Buy the 2nd. Its ur best bet


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (May 27, 2008)

any updates on very first post in this forum? I mean when does chotocheeta updates his first post?  with latest pricing or new components whatever are there... !!!


----------



## ArZuNeOs (May 27, 2008)

Sandeep ....Chotocheeta ....is a busy man...look up the is thread ...as in read others posts...they have more news man....Be glad u find all Hardware related news in one thread...

Anyway when choto gets time & when he finds it relevant he will update the No 1


----------



## sonicspeed (May 27, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> thanks u janitha and keith for ur suggestions...
> @ keith
> i didn't said that q6700 is the only option for dg965ry, i said that 36700 is the highest compatible processor for my board according to intel's site. please refer to my link.
> 
> ...



Sir i will suggest core2duo e7200. rs.400 more than e4600


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 27, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^*M3A78-EMH HDMI* is the best of all because it has VGA, DVI and HDMI, all 3 on one board so u have multiple outputs.



errr....I guess both models have all 3 onboard according to AMD website....thats funny!!!!
M3A78-EMH HDMI  
	
	



```
*products.amd.com/en-us/MotherboardDetail.aspx?id=86
```
M3A78-EH

```
*products.amd.com/en-us/MotherboardDetail.aspx?id=91
```

Please correct me if i am wrong 

The asus website is not giving me proper details

Also tell me if GA-MA74GM-S2H is good

Tell me which one is good amongst the three


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 27, 2008)

M3A78-EH - Non HDMI and Full ATX board. (No VGA,DVI,HDMI port - But will work in Hybrid X-Fire)
M3A78-EMH HDMI - HDMI and micro ATX form factor. (Onboard VGA, DVI and HDMI)

Scroll through the end of the page and compare I/O panel.

The Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2H  - It has 2 DIMMS (max. 800Mhz) and has 740G.

M3A78-EMH HDMI is by far the best option.


----------



## priyadarshi (May 28, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> Sir i will suggest core2duo e7200. rs.400 more than e4600



thanx speed, but dg965ry supports only upto e6700 as per the intel site and i cudn't find the latest processor in nehru place so using e4600.


----------



## ?doubtfire? (May 28, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> M3A78-EH - Non HDMI and Full ATX board. (No VGA,DVI,HDMI port - But will work in Hybrid X-Fire)
> M3A78-EMH HDMI - HDMI and micro ATX form factor. (Onboard VGA, DVI and HDMI)
> 
> Scroll through the end of the page and compare I/O panel.
> ...



oh i am sorry the Ga model is actually GA-MA78GM-S2H which is a 780G

Also point which one among these 5.1 speakers

Logitech X 540
Altec Lansing vs3251 reviewed by digit

I already have Logitech z 5500 ...but this one is for a friend of mine who is low on budget & dont want to use a sound card

BTW which one has low power consumption


----------



## guest (May 28, 2008)

Hi

I wanted help building a system, i already have a gr8 high end system, but i need a good silent one as a second system, i should run reliably for 24hours and should be really silent. Should have a microATX motherboard and should run vista. Any suggestions?? Prefer onboard graphics if i can.


----------



## paranj (May 28, 2008)

@guest

Processor and Mobo -- Intel E2160 + Intel D945G
RAM - 2GB DDR2 667MHz Kingston Value
160GB Hitachi SATA hdd 7200.10
I know u are asking for onboard but better pay more and get more -- MSI 8400GS
Creative SBS speakers
LG 15" CRT
Microsoft Multimedia kbd
Microsft Multimedia mouse
Zebronics Krissh cabinet
Adcom 400W PSU


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (May 28, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Sandeep ....Chotocheeta ....is a busy man...look up the is thread ...as in read others posts...they have more news man....Be glad u find all Hardware related news in one thread...
> 
> Anyway when choto gets time & when he finds it relevant he will update the No 1



u r right man.  we get soo much info in all these sticky and other threads....

BTW i wanted to think of cooling solutions also. any 'Cool' thread here ? some post
 in early days where I can find info...?  like which are best in business ...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 29, 2008)

?doubtfire? said:


> oh i am sorry the Ga model is actually GA-MA78GM-S2H which is a 780G
> 
> Also point which one among these 5.1 speakers
> 
> ...



Same as M3A78-EMH HDMI

X540 sound is great, best for movies and games.
donno about  Altec Lansing vs3251.


----------



## sonicspeed (May 29, 2008)

x540 is good as suggested by Keith ji. 
it has 70w rms.


----------



## mastermunj (May 29, 2008)

guys,

i have planned to get Abit IP35-E for my pc.. but i heard that it does not have good onboard sound... any other motherboard in nearby price range with P35 chipset and better onboard sound???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 29, 2008)

Buy Sound blaster or ASUS Xonar!
Onboard sound chips are almost the same in every board. U will find some high end boards with some quality sound cards otherwise all are same.


----------



## purujitb (May 31, 2008)

Hi,

I want to buy a PC within 20K +/- 5k range just for basic purposes like word processing, surfing, etc(replacing my old P3). After going through this thread I am thinking about this config:

AMD X2 4200+ @ Rs. 2900 /- + TAX
ASUS M2A-VM @ Rs. 3200 /-
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz @ Rs. 1800 /-
Any Local Cabinet with 450 watts SMPS @ Rs. 1200 /-
Logitech Keyboard Mouse Combo @ Rs. 700 /-
UPS Local Brand @ Rs. 1400 /-
19" Samsung @10400 /- 

approx 21k /- + tax

I already have a HDD, speakers and a DVD writer, so I don't need them.
Also I might buy a gfx card later for some gaming(ASUS 8600GT).

Is this config good or should I change some specs. Please comment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^^ya if u do only casual things than its very good. Serious multimedia and gaming than not good. I suggest u stick the Intel E2160 + Intel D945G. around a difference of 100-200 bucks but will get good performance! Ur graphic card is good for casual gaming


----------



## purujitb (May 31, 2008)

^^Thanks for the reply.

But isn't E2160 'Pentium Dual Core'?? Will that be better than AMD X2??

And how is E4300(please tell me the price too) instead of E2160.


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

nope its a severly cut-down version of the Core 2 Duo's but easily outperforms YOUR choosen X2. E4300 is better than the E2160. i'll tell u the price as soon as i get it but i approx it not to be more than 3.5k


----------



## Guru Prasad (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all,
I am not very familiar with da world of computers...I need to purchase a laptop for my cousin...he will use it for browsing, movies, document processing, gaming(but not very heavy), etc...
it will be better if the laptop has a built in webcamera, bluetooth capability and has a good processing speed as well... Shud he buy some branded laptop or is it possible to get 1 assembeled... if so Plz suggest a suitable configution for the same... 
Budget is 30-35k...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^
hey go for dell 1420 or dell 1525.
don't know about others though.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 1, 2008)

i have decided on the following specs for a new rig...albeit low cost...with a few bouts o gaming thrown in.

amd athlon x2 4600+.................3250
1GB ddr2 800 ram to start with....1150(will update later)
160GB sata 2 hdd......................1900

actually i m confused abt the motherboard. i have an old 8600gt on me,which i will replace by a 8800gt shortly.and i wanna place this 8600gt on the new rig.

i have shortlisted two chipsets with decent onboard vids...amd 780g and the nvidia 8200mgpu based borads.

780g-Gigabyte-GA-MA78GM-S2H,
8200mgpu- Gigabyte-GA-M78SM-S2H,
                ASUS M3N78 EMH HDMI.

*i am worried whether the 8600gt will run on the amd 780g system. am i right abt it?*

i am also confused abt the price.....of the mobos.
i have placed apart 1500 bucks for the cabinet and smps. My max range is 12000.

Plz advise on the choice of the motherboard.....


----------



## 56561 (Jun 1, 2008)

look my present config is like : AMD 64 bit CPU athelon  venice core 
                                        msi rs482  motherboard 
                                          1 GB ddr ram 

Now I want to upgrade in a config where I can play most of the dx10 games .  what will u suggest ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 1, 2008)

8600gt mercury gddr3 costs around 3k.


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

@56561

ok first get a new mobo and A CPU. As i dont know ur budget, i will suggest what a human can afford.

CPU - E8200
Mobo - Abit IP35e Off-limits
RAM - Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz
HDD - (it depends on u but i am just recommanding at a general thought) Seagate Barracuda 250GB 7200.10

Graphics Card - (budget) ASUS EN8600GT 256MB (medium) Sparkle 9600GT 512MB (high) 8800GT 512MB (extreme)Zotac 9800GTX AMP! Edition. (more than xtreme) Gigabyte 9800GX2

Monitor - Dell 22" (please can some1 post the model number?) anyways go for Dell.

Mouse, Keyboard, Speakers, Headphones and Case can be dealt by u.

Will recommand Cooler Master eXtreme power 600W PSU.

Price depends on the GPU u choose.

Budget - 35-40k
Medium - 40-45k
High - 45-50k
Extreme - 60k
more than eXtreme - 75k!

Post more queries if u have!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2008)

56561 said:


> look my present config is like : AMD 64 bit CPU athelon venice core
> msi rs482 motherboard
> 1 GB ddr ram
> 
> Now I want to upgrade in a config where I can play most of the dx10 games . what will u suggest ?


 

That's the same config that I have only thing is that the chipset is 6100 nvidia. Now, installed ATI 2600XT and am able to play most of the games at 1440x900 resolution on a 19" monitor. 8600GT performs better. So get yourself MSI/ASUS/Gigabyte 8600GT. Should cost you around 4.5k for 256mb edition.

First I thought that the single proccy could be a serious bottleneck, but heck no. I tested my card on AMD X2 4400+ 2.3GHz machine with DDR2667RAM and the difference was very very minute. So, there is no need to upgrade everything to slightly better conifg. you will see difference only when you install something like E7200 or a quad core proccy with 2-3gig DDR2800Mhz ram. No noticeable difference if you use an entry level dual core proccy's.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 3, 2008)

@dessibond... how much did u pay for it???.... My frn has this config,

Celeron 2.26 GHz 256 KB cache
1 GB DDR 400

he wants to play games on this pc and is looking for gfx card.. HD 2600 XT is AGP isnt it?.... should i recommend it to him?... and price???

AND HELP ME WITH THIS.... i posted a separate thread but got really less replies... i guess i will get more replies here....


Hi guys. Im looking forward to put a PC in the living room for the guests to access internet and do simple office work. I dont like them fiddling my own pc thats why. 

Alright here are the things I need. I dont care if its low end in any sense, dont have it to be a powerhouse.
1. Should be dead serious about power saving. I will keep it always on, on standby when not in use. Will also use it for downloads if necessary.
2. 15" LCD 1024x768 (Cheapest one will do. No Multimedia usage. Only internet and office work) 
3. KB+Mouse Combo. 
4. Makeshift Stereo Speakers.
5. Good looking cabinet (preferably horizontal and small form) with around 250 w PSU
6. Proccy that consumes really less power, no multicore needed. Cheap(est) will do. Semprons are okay for that isnt it?
7. 512 MB DDR2 667 Atleast.
8. Basic Mobo with onboard graphics, sound and lan.
9. 80 Gb HDD atleast. But that should be enough for this purpose.
10. No optical drive needed as I will network it to my primary PC.

Thank you.
Bikalp Paudel

Budget : Minimum possible..... after i get that minimum config, u guys can recommend whats VFM n i'll consider  lets keep it around 15 k...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ 
1. Asus M2A VM + Sempron LE 1150, 15" AOC LCD.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jun 3, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> i have shortlisted two chipsets with decent onboard vids...amd 780g and the nvidia 8200mgpu based borads.




8200mgpu mobo available in india ??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2008)

bikdel said:


> @dessibond... how much did u pay for it???.... My frn has this config,
> 
> Celeron 2.26 GHz 256 KB cache
> 1 GB DDR 400
> ...


 
I paid around 6k for it but you better deal will be to get MSI/Palit 8600GT for 4.5k. 

Go for the config that Pathik suggested. 

Also check:

1) Intel E2180: Rs.3k
2) ASUS P5kPL or Intel DG31PR: Rs.3.5k
3) 512MB DDR2 667: Rs.700 or 1gig for Rs. 1100

Rest is your choice.


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

go for 1gig


----------



## bikdel (Jun 4, 2008)

@desiibond
my fren wants agp, not pcie, n i guess urs is agp one.

For the pc i want, ur recommendation is power hungry and more than what the purpose needs. Im thinkin about this:

Intel Atom 1.8 ghz CPU+Mobo (3.5k)
OR
Intel celeron e1xxx 1.8 ghz (1.8k) + Biostar n7050 mobo(2.2k)

1 Gb Transcend value ddr 800 (1.5k)
WD 160 Gb sata 2 (2k)
Cabby+psu ;suggest me a cabby that looks good 4 livin room; (1.2k)

and please inform me abt the lcd plz, i dun kno model/price?

Ps: if i buy intel atom, il need a small n cute cabby, where can i find it and price? It shud be ITX size, isnt it)


----------



## janitha (Jun 4, 2008)

bikdel said:


> @desiibond
> my fren wants agp, not pcie, n i guess urs is agp one.
> 
> For the pc i want, ur recommendation is power hungry and more than what the purpose needs. Im thinkin about this:
> ...



Is Atom already available in India? If so, from any online store?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ No way man. It was launched just yesterday. Getting Atom chips is gonna take another month in india.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 4, 2008)

atom available

check deltapage.com 

but VIA is more tempting..


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

maybe years  India is so developed and hot favourite in hardware market.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 4, 2008)

Its been a while they were available. Saw on delta page


----------



## desiibond (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine is PCIe card and not AGP. I don't even have AGP slot on my mobo. hmm. For low budget, why don't you check the UMPC's like ASUS EEE PC. Yes, Intel Atom is also a good choice but noone knows how reliable it is and how compatible it is with current apps and how stable it is.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

Eee PC is cuming with a Atom proccy i think soon.


----------



## janitha (Jun 5, 2008)

paranj said:


> Eee PC is cuming with a Atom proccy i think soon.



Asus,MSI etc. etc.

*www.engadget.com/2008/05/14/asuss-atom-based-eee-901-shows-up-in-pictures/

*hothardware.com/cs2007/forums/t/38835.aspx


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

ya thanks for the llinks. Refer to them


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 9, 2008)

There is also an ASUS Eee Box Available Check This and This


----------



## sonicspeed (Jun 10, 2008)

purujitb said:


> ^^Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But isn't E2160 'Pentium Dual Core'?? Will that be better than AMD X2??
> 
> And how is E4300(please tell me the price too) instead of E2160.



Sir if wan't to overclock ur system then buy e2160 otherwise amd is better. the e2160 will give better performance if it is overclocked but stock speeds are much better with amd.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^+1 and if u really OCing than u can even beat some E45xx CPUs.. The E2160 is one hell of a overclocker!


----------



## sonicspeed (Jun 10, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> atom available
> 
> check deltapage.com
> 
> but VIA is more tempting..



sit it is a celeron processor.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

roflz


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> sit it is a celeron processor.


 
You don't need a Core2Extreme to drive EEE PC


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 10, 2008)

^ Sonic is right. Do check the page again. Its not Atom its Celeron. There are many Low-End config. which aren't Atom.
Deltapage clearly mentioned it is Atom or Celeron.
*board+1.6Cel+fan
*

How come chip is available, when it isn't for OEMs yet.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

Atom is far better than Celeron even for the Eee PC.


----------



## Count Dracula (Jun 10, 2008)

This thread hasn't been updated lately.Somebody should inform Choto Cheeta, and ask him to update this.


----------



## mad1231moody (Jun 12, 2008)

My friend is planning to buy a PC within range of 23000/-. Now is it possible to get a C2D config with onboard graphics within this budget or shall he opt for some other config.
He wants to get the best config possible within this range. Please help. Choto where are you ?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 12, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> sit it is a celeron processor.


 
its atom dude..check that board specs first.


----------



## mad1231moody (Jun 12, 2008)

Any ideas guys ??


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

Intel C2D E2160
Intel DG31PR
2GB DDR2 667MHz Transcend RAM
160GB WD Raptor HDD
AOC 17" Monitor
Zebronics Lava
Logitecg Wired Optical kbd+mouse
Creative SBS 245
Lite-On LH-20A1H Optical Drive


----------



## mad1231moody (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey I said a C2D config not Dual core


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

Give 1.5k more and get C2D E4500


----------



## mad1231moody (Jun 13, 2008)

Will the same mobo work with C2D E4500 ?
And he want to take a larger HDD, probably 250gigs or more. So anywhere where my friend can save money on


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

ya it will surely work! and i dont think he will save money as everything is real cheap and if u cut or buy a less-performing one than it will be bad. Please tell him to spend 1-2k more! hes spending 23k than y not 1-2k more?


----------



## bikdel (Jun 13, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^ Sonic is right. Do check the page again. Its not Atom its Celeron. There are many Low-End config. which aren't Atom.
> Deltapage clearly mentioned it is Atom or Celeron.
> *board+1.6Cel+fan
> *
> ...



AFAIK Atom is a rebranded Celeron usins a new fabrication technique and core optimisation to reduce power usage... Thus gives upto 1.5x times more performance over conventional single core celerons @ same clock... I read it somewhere in Wikipedia.. Maybe under the article describing Intel Atom??


----------



## janitha (Jun 13, 2008)

bikdel said:


> AFAIK Atom is a rebranded Celeron usins a new fabrication technique and core optimisation to reduce power usage... Thus gives upto 1.5x times more performance over conventional single core celerons @ same clock... I read it somewhere in Wikipedia.. Maybe under the article describing Intel Atom??



For more on Atom, see-

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-atom-cpu,1947.html


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 13, 2008)

hi -i have to buy a pc -my budget is around  rs 28000- please do suggest a good config-

Biostar TP35D2-A7 4.5k /gigabyte g31( idont know about this)
Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 5k
Mercury nVidia GeForce 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 3k 
Seagate 7200.11 500GB ST3500320AS SATA II 4k  
Lite-on / LG / ASUS IDE @ Rs. 1300 /- + TAX
Zebronics Bijli ATX w/ bundled 400W SMPS 1.7k
L.G. 17" 700E 4.5k
Transcend 2X1GB DDR2 800MHz 2k
keyboard and mouse-logitech 700
ups local-1800
total =28500
this is what i have thought and please also tell me where to get this in pune at resonable price


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

> hi -i have to buy a pc -my budget is around rs 28000- please do suggest a good config-
> 
> Biostar TP35D2-A7 4.5k /gigabyte g31( idont know about this)
> Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 5k
> ...



Nice One . +1


----------



## bikdel (Jun 13, 2008)

manishjha18 said:


> hi -i have to buy a pc -my budget is around  rs 28000- please do suggest a good config-
> 
> Biostar TP35D2-A7 4.5k /gigabyte g31( idont know about this)
> Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 5k
> ...



go for e7200 @5.7 k, excellent vfm. Also if u can, then go for Abit IP35 mobo @ arnd 5.5k. Rest is good. And for dvd writer, go for Samsung SH 203-B model. Local UPS costs less though. And ur current PSU wont be gud i guess.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice Config manishjha..

I agree with bikdel's suggestion..


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 14, 2008)

about Samsung SH 203-B model i aint sure- i have seen many times samsung dvd writer reading only samsung cds-if aint with this then please do tell me-moreover i dont need speed in case of dvd writers -i need reliability-some dvd drivers dont read dvds while others do with the same dvd0so please do suggest a dvd writer according to this.

about  Abit IP35 mobo i aint sure as i wont overclock unless absolutely needed-so please suggest a mobo-and can i also go for 
gigabyte 31-i dont want to stretch my budget unless i really get a steal-


----------



## janitha (Jun 14, 2008)

manishjha18 said:


> about *Samsung SH 203-B* model i aint sure- i have seen many times samsung dvd writer reading only samsung cds-if aint with this then please do tell me-moreover i dont need speed in case of dvd writers -i need reliability-some dvd drivers dont read dvds while others do with the same dvd0so please do suggest a dvd writer according to this.
> 
> about  Abit IP35 mobo i aint sure as i wont overclock unless absolutely needed-so please suggest a mobo-and can i also go for
> gigabyte 31-i dont want to stretch my budget unless i really get a steal-
> and yes thanks a lot to all the forum members-really u wont get a place where you get such discussions on hardware buying-just google and you will know know what i am saying.



Good quality (ref.-cdfreaks), reliable, cheap and no tray problem heard as of now. Using one for past several months.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 18, 2008)

hey among this motherboard which one is better is ascending order for the intel config
1 Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
2 Abit I-N73HD (nvidia 630i chipset) for 4k
3 Biostar TP35D2-A7 4.5k 
4 XFX 630i (7150) @ Rs. 3450 /- + TAX
5 XFX MG-630i-7109 3.9k
6 Galaxy 650i Ultra 4.7k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 18, 2008)

manishjha18 said:


> hey among this motherboard which one is better is ascending order for the intel config
> 1 Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
> 2 Abit I-N73HD (nvidia 630i chipset) for 4k
> 3 Biostar TP35D2-A7 4.5k
> ...



Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L > Biostar TP35D2-A7 > Galaxy 650i Ultra > Abit I-N73HD >XFX 630i (7150) > XFX MG-630i-7109.

BTW, How much is the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L? 
Also add Abit IP35-E.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 18, 2008)

^^+1.
@manisjha get dis cnfig

E2160 2.6k
Abit ip35-e 5.4k
Gskill 2gb 2.4k
Mercury 86gt 3k
Cm460 smps+bijli 1.8k+1.5k
250gb hdd 2.1k
Kbd+mouse .7k
Sh203 b/d 1.1k
Aoc 17inch 7-8k getin e2160 n overclk at 3ghz or abv. Wil kik many procy. Also psu is vital

E2160 overclkd at abv 3ghz kicks every e4xxx. Zeby psu aint tht reliable.

If crt is fine get e7200 6k n wd640gb 4.5k.
Tht wilb n awesme cnfig


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2008)

hmm.....i agree with johjix .


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 19, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L > Biostar TP35D2-A7 > Galaxy 650i Ultra > Abit I-N73HD >XFX 630i (7150) > XFX MG-630i-7109.
> 
> BTW, How much is the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L?
> Also add Abit IP35-E.



ok if i add Abit IP35-E ,then how will you rank it- and i also dont know the price of    Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L


----------



## umarhant (Jun 20, 2008)

*Product	                             Model	                                       Price*
CPU	                          Intel E8400	                          08200
RAM	                          Transcend 800Mhz 2Gb	             01800
Motherboard	             Abit IP35 E	                           05400
Graphics Card	             Palit 9600 GSO 768Mb	             07700
Cabinet	                           el Cheapo	                           00700
SMPS	                           CoolerMaster RS-500-PCAR	02200
Monitor	                           LG L194WT	                           10000
Speakers	             Logitech X 540	                           04500
DVD RW	                           Liteon 20X SATA	                           01400
***********************************************************
This is what I shall buy in near future....... the prices mentioned are a guess....... shall buy from Computer Empire Nehru Place......... 

[1]any wrong estimate of price please post it

[2] LG L194WT         VS  Dell SE198WFP   Which one to buy.... same price but LG has Better Contrast Ratio

[3] Abit IP35E Vs MSI P35 Neo Combo Msi has DDR3 Compatibility with same price

[4] Do I need to buy a dolby digital sound card to play DVD and DTS audio... Actually I listen to trance and want to get the dts and dolby difgital effects and I have SACD and DVD audio of all the trance I need to listen to.... These Files are mostly marked DTS... so Will AC3 filter be enough or I will have to buy a soundcard too


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 21, 2008)

(here in pune i am nit able to buy abit mobo.now i want a mobo with inbuilt graphics card and will spend rest on lcd monitor.will upgrade to graphics card when 10.1 graphics card really becomes affordable.)
how is palit n73pv(geforce 7100,630I)-is it better than Intel dg33fb--------------
and geforce 7100 is better than 7050


and among artis s111 r 2.1 ,, Logitech R-20 2.1 and Creative SBS-370 2.1 which one is better---------------


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 21, 2008)

manishjha18 said:


> ok if i add Abit IP35-E ,then how will you rank it- and i also dont know the price of    Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L



I 'de rank A-Bit IP35-E 2nd to GA-P35-DS3L.
DS3L has more solid capacitors than IP35-E, but i m afraid that DS3L costs more than IP35-E and DS3L has some heating issues with Northbridge but people shows some  serious results overclocking with DS3L, so u pick!


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 21, 2008)

@umarhant nice cnfig. Get a audigy2zs or if higher budget asus xonar dx or auzentech prelude. U l luv em. If u listen music mainly get an mx5021 2.1. U dun need 5.1 fr tht.


----------



## sagardani (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi folks.. I just have a query. I want a Intel procy temporarily which will outperform my current existing P4 2.4 Ghz under Rs.4000. So Dual Core will do? There are E2140, 2160 and 2180 which are 1.6, 1.8 and 2.0 Ghz resp. And my P4 is 2.4 Ghz so will that make any difference? If I buy any one of these, can I OC it beyond or upto 2.4 Ghz? Please help...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 21, 2008)

^^^ Yes, there is a lot of difference between P4 and P-Dual core. If you can spend upto Rs.4k I'd suggest you go in for Core2Duo E4500. Mebbe a bit more, but surely worth it.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

Sagardani, which motherboard?


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 22, 2008)

among palit n73pv (7100,630i) and asus p5n mx(7050 / nForce 610i) which one is better.

among this speaker which one is better
artis s111 r 2.1
logitech r-20 2.1
creative a300 2.1


----------



## sagardani (Jun 22, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Yes, there is a lot of difference between P4 and P-Dual core. If you can spend upto Rs.4k I'd suggest you go in for Core2Duo E4500. Mebbe a bit more, but surely worth it.



Man no need of C2D if P-dual core outperforms P4 2.4Ghz. I want under 4k. Not even Rs.4000.25 so Pentium dual core will do I think. I just want to know which one of 2140, 2160 & 2180 I can OC beyond or upto 2.4 Ghz ?



Pathik said:


> Sagardani, which motherboard?



Msi P7n Sli Platinum. So what do u say abt procy buddy...?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 22, 2008)

get E2180
amazing OC'er.


----------



## sagardani (Jun 22, 2008)

^^^^^
Ok thanks for reply . How high it can be OCed ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 22, 2008)

sagardani said:


> Man no need of C2D if P-dual core outperforms P4 2.4Ghz. I want under 4k. Not even Rs.4000.25 so Pentium dual core will do I think. I just want to know which one of 2140, 2160 & 2180 I can OC beyond or upto 2.4 Ghz ?
> 
> 
> 
> Msi P7n Sli Platinum. So what do u say abt procy buddy...?


The only reason why I recom. E4000 series proc. was coz of the higher cache. Even 1MB matters if you are into heavy processing. If its just overclocking that you are interested in then I'd recomm. E2180 or even E2160, tried and tested models.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

Last time I wanted to upgrade the costs of the Quad Core were too high, don't know how much different is it now. Any help would be appreciated.

Requirements:

DX 10.1 Card
Motherboard
Processor
PSU

I am gonna buy Samsung monitor ~12k
Ram - 3GB (Cost?)
500 GB Sata II (No Seagate, WD maybe)

I don't want to exceed 25k for everything other than the monitor. Can stretch it by another 2k depending on what I am paying for.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 22, 2008)

Q6600 for 9.7k
Abit IP35 E for 5.2k
Cooler Master 46oW ,more than enough since mobo doesnt have an extra PCIE for crossfire.cost 1.9k
Ram- there's no 3 gb kit so u'll have to settle for kingstons/corsair value though i'd recommend getting a decent gskill pair.
Hdd- WD 640AAKS for 4200, 200bucks more than the 500gb one .
Graphics card- ? 10.1 cards no use since no game will be 10.1.so why not 9600gso?
Total - way above 25k..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

Manan, for your needs

CPU - Core 2 Duo E8400 with Cooler Master Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-G33-DS3R It is all U will ever need & it also saves electricity
GPU - Radeon HD 4850 or 3850
Hard disk - Depends on your requirement but look for Western Digital Green power 500 GB
RAM - Get 2 X 2 GB DDR2 800

This config isn't that good for overclocking though.
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mothe...rboard&ProductID=2535&ProductName=GA-G33-DS3R


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Q6600 for 9.7k
> Abit IP35 E for 5.2k
> Cooler Master 46oW ,more than enough since mobo doesnt have an extra PCIE for crossfire.cost 1.9k
> Ram- there's no 3 gb kit so u'll have to settle for kingstons/corsair value though i'd recommend getting a decent gskill pair.
> ...


10.1 cause I don't want to feel depressed 4 months from now  

What is a gskill pair?


gx_saurav said:


> Manan, for your needs
> 
> CPU - Core 2 Duo E8400 with Cooler Master Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler
> Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-G33-DS3R It is all U will ever need & it also saves electricity
> ...


Can someone tell me why is Abit mobos all of a sudden so much of rage?

@Gx: why not abit with your config. I think your config meets with mostof my requirements. Any more inputs guys?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 22, 2008)

^ he himself put a note in the last line..thats why that gigabyte board.
Q6600 without a good OC , or anything below Abit IP35 , will be a poor performer than any good C2D.even i'd suggest C2D if going for another board.
Gskill pair- Gskill rams , come in matched pair for 2*1gb , 4*1gb , 2*2gb pairs.
HDD- WD Green power had poor performance here and the price is high.i'd suggest 500GB AAKS or 640GB AAKS.

Direct X 10.1 - google for any compatible games/ etc.unless u r a developer , this aint worth anything.though if u get a card that suits ur budget , like gx pointed those 2 cards , go for it.

Btw u can go for palit p35a for 4.4k if not the abit one.its second best board in that range.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

C2D overclocked any good?

I'm not so cure for which mobo to go for. Abit is all over the internet at the same time I have heard they heat up pretty fast & Gigabyte, any reviews?

To be honest this green thing in computers seems more of a gimmick than anything else so I am not too inclined towards it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

Abit is all over the net only due to it's excellent overclocking capability. Since I do not recommend Overclocking, I advised for the Gigabyte motherboard. It does saves electricity so  go for it.

Hard disk, well....depends on your size requirement. There are WD 32MB buffer based hard disks, if u can find those then go for it.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> C2D overclocked any good?
> 
> I'm not so cure for which mobo to go for. Abit is all over the internet at the same time I have heard they heat up pretty fast & Gigabyte, any reviews?
> 
> To be honest this green thing in computers seems more of a gimmick than anything else so I am not too inclined towards it.


a full review here
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ip35economy/

other P35 good boards - biostar TP35 D2A7 - has poor placement of ram slots which will interfere with the gfx card.
Palit P35 A - good board with crossfire support for just 4.4k.the new bios solves all old problems.i'd suggest this if not abit.
Gigabyte bord- dont remember the model but E8400 didnt do well .


both of these boards dont go over 485mhz fsb at all with a E8200 / E8400

overclocked C2D is good in apps that are not optimised for Q cores and u will find a lot faster startup time with E8200 / 8400 stock when comparing with any quad , be it Q9450

good OC C2D's are E2,7, and 8 series.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Gigabyte bord- dont remember the model but E8400 didnt do well


  prices any idea?

@Nish:thelink ugave shows small difference between gigabyte & abit. But, Gigabyte has onboard display, abit doesn't.

theres the USB port - gigabyte has 4; abit says 12


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 22, 2008)

its an old review..sorry for that
the gigabyte reviewed there is 965 mobo.. and they tested with everything old.lemme a google a new link


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Jun 23, 2008)

manishjha18 said:


> (here in pune i am nit able to buy abit mobo..........-------------



Manish or Any one can tell me some Hardware vendors from Pune where I can get some high end componenets like discussed in these forums?
I know DataCare at deccan. - seemed not to have cooling devices, don't know about gfx cards, actually didn't get that good resppnce from there at that time... may be I will try again...

I want to know any one else also.
Also wanted to know where can I get Thermalright Ultra 120  in Pune...
I have a config in mind and trying to find where can I get those parts reliably + assembling in Pune


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 23, 2008)

Can some one out here built a pc for Rs. 16,000/- best possible configs. 
Pls give details of hardware and prices. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 24, 2008)

u would never get a good response from dcc-and they aren't cheap too except speakers.
i would recommend compu city-jm road
systek-swargate 09822611778 (cheap rates)
computer infotech  9422016668-near bharati vidyapith-(cheap rates)
i would update you further -pune is hell place to buy mobo. 
 i myself wd buy pc within 2 days or less-


----------



## SKA! (Jun 24, 2008)

hi guyz,
           I want to assemble a new PC. I mostly play the online game Warrock, which lags on my current pc even @ 640x480 all setting low. Anyways,  my pc is 5 years old so i can buy a new one. I only use my pc 4 gaming and watching movies, dunno what encoding even means.. . So plz suggest for me a worthy upgrade that will last me another 5 years ... Since having played most games @ low rez, im highly biased towards a high FSB(1333), 45 nm proc (speed) and a good graphics card(8800gt).
I have a budget of 50k of which 8800gt , dell 22 inch monitor sp2208wfp is my choice.
can u guyz suggest rest others parts which will give me a bang 4 the bucks im spending.
I request u ppl to decide on parts as if u r building a pc for urself 
if dell monitor is a prob u may suggest a 19 inch one ; but 8800gt is dear .
pamper the holy Trinity (proc + mobo + RAM) as other parts are only an extention of these.

PS:
im not an overcloker but im willing to learn...

i have nuthing against Q6600, but i truly need a future proof solution

Awating your suggestions..


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 26, 2008)

this is what i am finally going for-would upgrade to dell LCD and 10.1 card later on

this is my final budget-
e 4600-rs 5290
palit n73pv-rs 2900
ram 2 gb 800 mhz-rs 1925
wd 640 gb-rs 4800
lg 20x dvd writer-1090(lite on not available)
microsoft keyboard and mouse-rs 620
local cabinet 450 watt-rs 1010
17 inch monitor 2nd hand-rs 2175
vat-------------------rs 792
total------------------rs 20602


----------



## sudeeshjain (Jun 26, 2008)

I have planned to buy a intel *quad core processor*? can you suggest which motherboard to buy( whether Gigabyte/Intel) i am very confused? can any one give the price for the listed hardware components in bangalore?

*1)Intel quad core Q6600
2) Gigabyte motherboard
3)1 GB DDR Ram (667/800 MHZ)
4)160/250 GB Seagate Hardisk
5) Viewsonic 19" lcd monitor VA1928/VA1918)
6)sony DVD-RW*


----------



## Ecko (Jun 26, 2008)

Recently upgreaded to 320GB SATA WD
C2D 2.4 GHZ
1GB X 2 800FSB Kingston
Spent around Rs 15000

Still unable to get goos speeds  *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cool.gif

Still unable to get goos speeds  *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cool.gif


----------



## rk (Jun 27, 2008)

friends,
as i was planning to buy a new pc,
i asked assembler for which mobo to buy,
i wanted original intel but assembler said = don't buy original intel [in lucknow],they take more than one month in replacement instead buy foxconn[never heard before]
so is this seems correct or false,
and what brand should be considered if not intel?
thx for any advise


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 28, 2008)

buy MSI or ASUS if ur buying Intel. Foxconn is good too and he's right, never buy Original Intel boards.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 28, 2008)

i've heard of that replacement issue with intel mobo's . .but more importantly , most of them dont allow OCing . so not much point in coupling a  C2D or C2Q with a intel board. .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm.. an update is given


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> hmm.. an update is given


Look Who's Back

Welcome back Choto Cheeta


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to Zeon Neo!!! err....Choto Cheeta


----------



## sdhiraj1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Please suggest a mobo+processor in range of Rs.6000-6500k.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 30, 2008)

Please visit this thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=871565#post871565
Nobody seems to reply to my query.  I need advice.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 30, 2008)

sdhiraj1 said:
			
		

> Please suggest a mobo+processor in range of Rs.6000-6500k.



Depends on your need sir  if bit of gaming and HD movies then I would vote for  *GA-MA78GM-S2H* which retails at around Rs. 4400/- + VAT so that leaves you with Rs. 2000 for the processor and add few hundred and get AMD Athlon X2 4200+ which is around Rs. 2350 + VAT 

now if you are in need for heavy processing rather than HD and games, then get your self ASUS M2N-MX SE which is Rs. 2300/- + VAT, and a better processor like AMD Athlon X2 5000 or if you can afford then 5200+ aswell 

so what is your requirement ??

@Night-Rider

Stick with 9600 GT where as I would suggest to spend bit extra (some 1.5k) for E8200  over E7200 

thanks


----------



## _______ (Jun 30, 2008)

*Configure my new system - 15k Budget*

Hey I'm planning to buy a new pc this week. I just need the CPU as I already have one huge CRT monitor. Please help me in buying a PC under 15k. It will be a regular home user PC, not for gaming purpose. It must be future proof atleast for 2 years.

CPU- ?
Motherboard- ?
RAM - 2 or 3 GB 
HDD - 250 GB
Cabinet with SMPS - looking for some attractive cabinet with some LEDs
Speakers - Altec Lansing - Please suggest which model

DVD writer- I already have two. so no need to buy.

BUDGET: 15k

Thank you everyone!! I love this forum.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 1, 2008)

> It will be a regular home user PC, not for gaming purpose.



Please do try the 1st post as some config with upto date are given there too, anyway for 15k and that usage,

AMD Athlon X2 4200+	@ Rs.	2400	/- + VAT
ASUS M2N-MX SE	@ Rs.	2300	/- + VAT
Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 Sound Card	@ Rs.	1250	/- + VAT
2 GB (Single Stick) Kingstone DDR2 667 MHz	@ Rs.	1700	/- + VAT
WD SATA-II 16MB Buffer	@ Rs.	2500	/- + VAT
Zebronics / iBall Cabinet with 50 Watts PSU	@ Rs.	2200	/- + VAT

Total TAX	Rs.	494/-
*Total	Rs.	12844/-*

Cabinet is some thing which you go to store, look for your self and buy when you like one  physical choice is really different in case of different poeple 

as for speaker Creative 5.1 T6060 is not that bad 

I have given the sound card in the config is when you want real music basically the onboard really sucks 



> i wanted original intel but assembler said = don't buy original intel [in lucknow],they take more than one month in replacement instead buy foxconn[never heard before]



Yes True Intel takes more or less in total 20 to 25 days, but they send you a completelly new board that too you dont have to move a bit, as inte arrgenes to get the board from your own place via courier  and sends a new one via courier at your place 

in case of any other brand, u take the board to service center and usually they repair the board and asks you to come back to collect it 

However its also true that no OC with Intel board and indeed on given config, ASUS / ABiT / EVGA / Gigatye / MSI do performe better than Intel locked BIOS boards


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw your first post update... Cheetah..

I have 2 Qns - somewhere here only I read that The other processor are factory overclocked or diff configured versions of Q660, then why you posted them. Can't we get Q660 and OC it as we want(Can) ?

I have read many forums here to know that single card - 8800GT is better and SLi (say 2) then 9600GT will scale better. So for single card why u suggested 9600GT? is it actually better than 8800GT ? (rahter give me increasing list of all these Gt and GTS cards.. like 8800GT < 8800GTS < 9600GT ...whatever ...)


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Friends

one of my friends want to buy an LAPTOP and his budget is 30-35k.

his requirements are basic i.e for study and music

kindly suggest me the best Laptop and also the configuration.

looking forward to hear from you all ASAP.

Thanks in Advance
Kunal


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 1, 2008)

@Sandeepfrompune
8800GT is anyday better than 9600GT, but 9600GT got better vfm as its even cheaper than 9k these days and does the job well at moderate resolutions.
8600GT(3.5k)<8600GTS(never mind)<9600GSO(6k)<9600GT(9k)<8800GT(11k)<8800GTS512(14k)<9800GTX(18k)<9800GTX+<HD4850<HD4870<9800GX2(30k+).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 1, 2008)

> I have 2 Qns - somewhere here only I read that The other processor are factory overclocked or diff configured versions of *Q660*, then why you posted them. Can't we get *Q660* and OC it as we want(Can) ?



What is Q660 ??



> I have read many forums here to know that single card - 8800GT is better and SLi (say 2) then 9600GT will scale better. So for single card why u suggested 9600GT? is it actually better than 8800GT ?



see making a computer doesnt really depend on a single product  you have to consider all of them 2gether. you have a certain budget and within that you have to complete the full PC it self

for an example, if I ask you whats the better processor between AMD / Intel ? answer would be Intel with their Core 2 Quad 45nm line up.

Now if i ask you to build a PC at Rs. 25k (full PC with all TAX), will a system containly a 45 nm core 2 quadro going to perfome better than AMD system with money invested in other parts also ??

Same reason, its all about a balanced PC. 8800 GT is certainly a bit better config, but it is also a bit constlier  how ever difference is not that huge  but that extra amount allows you to get a better processor hence allow an over all better performer 

Those are some basic config, now please post your requirement so that one can alter the config to include some products which is better suited for your need and exclude which you may not find useful 



			
				kunaltech said:
			
		

> one of my friends want to buy an LAPTOP and his budget is 30-35k.



 Not a notebook thread, there is a notebook thread in the mobile section I suppose,

Overall I would vote for *Lenovo 3000 N200 0769-AB2* with 1 GB RAM upgrade also do try out dell, with TAX Vostro 1000 seriese based on turion X2 seems to be a good option too along with Vostro 1510 based one 5250 which should come around Rs. 35k incl TAX 

also visit the thread in mobile section, should find some details there also


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Jul 1, 2008)

I am sorry for the typo... Q6600 - core 2 quad. (I am novice in these things so I can be very wrong in basics also...nvm... lonnnnnngg Post , sry again bad in that...)

my config is much based on ur earlier post... - Main things are
q6600 2.4ghz , Abit IP35-Pro,           EVGA 8800GT KO 512mb DDR3.
2GB corsair(or whatever good avail..like kingston etc.) ( give links/help for which matches which for mobo+Ram  DDR 2 or 3 . should I aim for DDR3 or more mhz in DDR2?)
CM extreme power 650W. (500 will be just on line if OC in near future...? not much price diff for me there..) , 
19" ( i m sure I will not go for 22" or more also in future... I have seen config depends upon which Monitor & at which resolution U want to play game also)
ThermalRight Ultra120 Extreme (not sure where I will get this in Pune,  but If I OC, I will get this one first. )

My budget is 60k. I am ok for 65k but if it goes more than 70 or + its bit problem. ( I will need that heavy reasoning..)
Purpose - gaming + software( normal one but high use, no video manipulation bla bla... )

I have read now in Gaming E8400 scores more than Q6600  at places, but still overall I wish for Q6600 coz overall future compatibility, but E8500 is there ( can I get that one in Pune?)

and MAJOR THING IS If I go for SLi, should I go or not and if yes I guess it will be 680i+9600GT x 2 SLi . I have seen a 780i mobo on itwares.com at reasonable price also.
So for SLi will cost go to 70 75k ?? ( EVGA/other 750i FTW=12k , 780i=14k ) then better get back to q6600+8800GT. - I dont want to get Outadated in quick time in Costly way, better opt for some cheap way for that...
or should I wait for some new upcoming things ??? in CPU/GPU as well ???
Budget is apart, I will see that,  Choice will be mine, but give more info..anyone.. Thanks in Advance for reading all these noob post (hehe). seeing imm. responces I got enthu to post all these...!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 1, 2008)

@Sandeepfrompune

Whats your present config ?? and do read this,

Difference between 45nm Core 2 (Duo / Quad) and 65nm Core 2 (Duo / Quad)


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe, P4 1.6ghz, VIA mobo p4m266 , onboard 32mb ram graphics, 256+128mb ram, 15"monitor, S3ProsavageDDR driver. ( no updates on Bios and this one also now. outdated...) Purchased in 2000. BTW will read that. I updated my above post a bit.
Now  GN......


----------



## _______ (Jul 1, 2008)

hey thanks chotocheetah, how about Gigabyte board with Intel E2180 Processor

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=1850

Is this board good in the areas of performance and warranty ?


----------



## juggler (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Choto, nice to see you back on this forum


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 1, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Depends on your need sir  if bit of gaming and HD movies then I would vote for  *GA-MA78GM-S2H* which retails at around Rs. 4400/- + VAT so that leaves you with Rs. 2000 for the processor and add few hundred and get AMD Athlon X2 4200+ which is around Rs. 2350 + VAT
> 
> now if you are in need for heavy processing rather than HD and games, then get your self ASUS M2N-MX SE which is Rs. 2300/- + VAT, and a better processor like AMD Athlon X2 5000 or if you can afford then 5200+ aswell
> 
> ...


Thanks for ur reply. But i wanted to cut down on the cost of the PC. So i know now that 8800GT can fit in my budget. My budget is strictly 25k. I can't afford more 1.5k for buying better proccy. As u saw my config can u suggest some price cut here and there?
CPU    -    Core2Duo E7200             Rs.5900/-
MOBO -    ABIT IP35-E                   Rs.5350/- 
GPU    -    EVGA  9600GT SC           Rs.9200/-
      PSU    -    CM Extreme Power 500W  Rs.2650/-
RAM    -    2GB 800MHz                   Rs.1950/-
 Total = Rs.25,050/-

And will 500W Cooler Master Extreme will be enough if i add another hard disk later on?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 1, 2008)

I have this config purchased in Mid 2005.

AMD 64 X2  4200+
MSI K8N DIAMOND
512MB x2
Sony/LiteON DVD Burner
7800GT

Since last six months I've had this problem of click noise coming from the HDD. Ive replaced the HDDs from 160 to 400 from 400 to 750 now.

I think the Motherboard is a problem here?
Or a BIOS update will solve the problem?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 1, 2008)

> And will 500W Cooler Master Extreme will be enough if i add another hard disk later on?



Yes should be 



> I can't afford more 1.5k for buying better proccy. As u saw my config can u suggest some price cut here and there?



To be honest, wait 15 days more and go for AMD spider platform with 48xx card .. In a close budget AMD would certainly out perform intel in over all performance for sure !!!

r u really a brand name fan ?? or would be fine with performance ?? as AMD system under 25k would certainly be a over all better performer with 4870 or such than Intel with 9600 type card in case of gaming 



> I think the Motherboard is a problem here?
> Or a BIOS update will solve the problem?



do a BIOS update  no harm in it when done in proper maner  see if it helps 



			
				_______ said:
			
		

> hey thanks chotocheetah, how about Gigabyte board with Intel E2180 Processor
> 
> *techshop.in/store/product_inf...oducts_id=1850
> 
> Is this board good in the areas of performance and warranty ?



try to stick with AMD config, E2180 would need to have considerable OC to counter 4200 or such, where as ATi HD 3200 certainly right now best in business  where as the board u said is a 610i chipset one of the worst to go for 

*www.nvidia.com/object/mcp_intel_techspecs.html

7000 / 7050 / 7100 comes with NO DVI / NO HDMI / HDCP or Hardware HD H.264 decoding


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 2, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Yes should be
> To be honest, wait 15 days more and go for AMD spider platform with 48xx card .. In a close budget AMD would certainly out perform intel in over all performance for
> sure !!!
> 
> r u really a brand name fan ?? or would be fine with performance ?? as AMD system under 25k would certainly be a over all better performer with 4870 or such than Intel with 9600 type card in case of gaming


By the way i am going to buy that hardware after a week or so. I can wait till 15 days if u say so. I am not a fanboy of intel or nvidia i just want a nice gaming pc.  One more question is that,

 I bought this pc 3 years ago. This is a branded pc. The brand is Esys. I think it came with a 400W PSU. But i am not sure. Will i have any problems in installing a new psu in this present cabinet??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

> I think it came with a 400W PSU. But i am not sure. Will i have any problems in installing a new psu in this present cabinet??



cabinet may b reusable but with performance card and power hungry performance processor go for a new PSU at-least


----------



## skippednote (Jul 2, 2008)

which wud be better 
GA-MA78GM-S2H+amd proccey+nvdia 8600
or
ASUS M2N MX SE+amd proccey+nvdia 8600


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2008)

Off topic : Good to see u again Choto.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

> which wud be better
> GA-MA78GM-S2H+amd proccey+nvdia 8600
> or
> ASUS M2N MX SE+amd proccey+nvdia 8600



In case of the top one, the extra 2.2k which you would spend for HD 3200 would lie unuse as with nvidia card hence I would vote for M2N-ME SE and that extra 2.2k in a higher model prcessor


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Choto.  You're really helpful. When do u think the new cards from ATI and new proccies from AMD will be here?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

hey choto, any idea how much the 9150e x4 phenom(I think its 8750. correct me if I am wrong) and the 2.5GHz x3 phenom cost ? I heard the x3 2.5GHz phenom comes at the same cost as the E7200 dual-core penryn. Is it true ?

I think 780G has finally met its match. Till recently, Phenoms sucked.


----------



## anubisX (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Choto, I've planned to buy the ABiT IP35 MoBo and the Intel C2Q 6600. Do you think it's gonna be ok ? Should I go for the ABiT IP35 Pro, I don't need the SLi. Is there any difference in performance between the two ? Should I get the C2D E8400 3.0 or the C2Q 6600 2.4 ? Which one should be better ? Please enlighten me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

anubisX said:


> Hello Choto, I've planned to buy the ABiT IP35 MoBo and the Intel C2Q 6600. Do you think it's gonna be ok ? Should I go for the ABiT IP35 Pro, I don't need the SLi. Is there any difference in performance between the two ? Should I get the C2D E8400 3.0 or the C2Q 6600 2.4 ? Which one should be better ? Please enlighten me


ONE MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION: you want to overclock or not ?


----------



## anubisX (Jul 2, 2008)

No, I don't want to overclock........


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 2, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> I have this config purchased in Mid 2005.
> 
> AMD 64 X2  4200+
> MSI K8N DIAMOND
> ...



is the life cycle of this motherboard over? Should I wait or get a new config? Please advice


----------



## anubisX (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, I've planned to get the Intel E8400 or E8500 as they're faster than Q6600 coz most of the games don't need Quad Core and it's slower too. But I'm confused about the motherboard now which one to get. My options are ABiT IP35 / MSI P35 PLATINUM COM / MSI P7NSLI PLATINUM / Asus P5N-E


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 2, 2008)

For SLI performance, choose Asus P5N-E32-SLI else, Abit Ip35!  
Btw, MSI Platinum Combo should be a smashing deal if u can get it at good price. The board has DDR3 support and is an excellent performer.


----------



## kehnahaitumse (Jul 3, 2008)

*COnfig within 25k.  C@D as well as AMD..invited all.*

I need to hv computer within 25k.
any suggestion for both Intel and Amd with the prices.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ see the first post of this thread.

@All
I am upgrading my pc so i want to sell off my present parts. CAn any one tell me how much should i expect?
3.0ghz p4
512MB DDR RAM
Asrock Intel 915GL motherboard
PSU 400W


----------



## uttamku@hcl.in (Jul 3, 2008)

Folks,

I am looking for a medium end gaming PC for a decent budget, it shud not be heavy on my pockets. Also it would be wonderful if the mobo is future compatible. Can anyone suggest me components for it with prices. BTW i m located in garden city, Bangalore.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 3, 2008)

Future compatible is big scam. 

They have ddr2 + ddr3 mobo's but you can only use either one at a time ofcourse and a upgrade of 1333 mhx from 1066, isnt an upgrade.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 3, 2008)

*Need to buy a PC for my friend*

My needs a PC,he does not know much about market.
so he has asked to buy a PC on his behalf. he thinks i am Computer nerd. lol
but frankly i am none. so I request you all Hardware Gurus to help me get a PC for him.

First thing first : Budget 30K

Needs
Multimedia mainly plus office work
A large LCD  screen
Good looks from exterior, he wants a Sexy Machine (wonder why people bother so much about looks)

Please suggest


----------



## uttamku@hcl.in (Jul 3, 2008)

@WideScreeN
What I mean by "Future Compatible" is that the mobo should be capable of housing future products which are in pipeline now....like what happened in past with PCI & PCIE slots...I hope u got my point...

Now any gentlemen around who are really interested in suggesting me....?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

anubisX said:


> No, I don't want to overclock........


one and only one answer:

*get C2Q Q6600 and ABit IP35-E*


----------



## astrosahil (Jul 3, 2008)

*motherboard in the range of 4k-8k*

i live in pune. can anybody tell me where can i get a good motherboard in the range of Rs. 4000-8000. Which one? I have no specific requirements but the board should last me for 4-5 years and should be compatible with my e8200 intel processor.


----------



## ferrarisagar (Jul 3, 2008)

*Is this configuration gud ??*

i'm upgrading my system with these new configuration..plz tell me is it a gud one ??
AMD athlon 4000+ 2.11ghz
asus motherboard m2mnxse
2gb ram
lg dvd writer
is the configuration gud ??
plz suggest me..


----------



## nemo (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Is this configuration gud ??*

what ... u don't wanna play any games ...


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 3, 2008)

CAn any one tell me how much should i expect?
3.0ghz p4
512MB DDR RAM
Asrock Intel 915GL motherboard
PSU 400W


----------



## toofan (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Is this configuration gud ??*

No look for a core2duo configuration.
You must at least have a E4600 processor.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> CAn any one tell me how much should i expect?
> 3.0ghz p4
> 512MB DDR RAM
> Asrock Intel 915GL motherboard
> PSU 400W


for sale or for buying ?

if its for sale, expect very less for the motherboard. I have it and I must say 915GL sucks since it lacks a PCIe 16x slot. Heck, it doesn't even have a PCIe 8x slot atleast. Instead, its advertised as PCIe enabled but it shipps with a PCIe 1x slot that can hardly be used. And it has no AGP slot. This means NO EXTERNAL GRAPHICS AND YOU ARE DOOMED TO LIVE WITH GMA900.

I suppose the RAM would go for a moderate price of around Rs. 500-700.

PSU may go for ~Rs.300

P4 - not sure. 1.4k is your best bet.


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Is this configuration gud ??*



ferrarisagar said:


> i'm upgrading my system with these new configuration..plz tell me is it a gud one ??
> AMD athlon 4000+ 2.11ghz
> asus motherboard m2mnxse
> 2gb ram
> ...



Please tell us your budget and usage of PC so that we can give u best possible configuration ..


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ Buddy i used an AGP FX5200 card with it and it supports PCIe cards upto 8600GT. Above that and it can't provide enough bandwidth. My motherboard has an AGP 8x slot and a PCIe 4X slot.  I want to sell off these parts b'coz m upgrading.
As u say
P4 1.4k
PSU 300
RAM 500
And now mobo??


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ 

get a Abit- IP35e
E8200
2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM
8800GT 512 
320GB HDD
and u r all set to go!!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Need to buy a PC for my friend*



gary4gar said:


> My needs a PC,he does not know much about market.
> so he has asked to buy a PC on his behalf. he thinks i am Computer nerd. lol
> but frankly i am none. so I request you all Hardware Gurus to help me get a PC for him.
> 
> ...


anyone?
please suggest


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

E7200, dg31pr, 2gb ddr2 ram, dell 19", cm elite 330, 500w cheapo psu,  vs2141, samsung sh203, optical mouse kbd combo. All this can be done in 25k or less. Save the other 5k.

Yea and get a 250gb hdd too. Forgot that


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> hey choto, any idea how much the 9150e x4 phenom (I think its 8750. correct me if I am wrong) and the 2.5GHz x3 phenom cost ? I heard the x3 2.5GHz phenom comes at the same cost as the E7200 dual-core penryn. Is it true ?



The lowest X4 in Kolkata I could digg up is Phenom X4 9550 at Rs. 8000 where as The *Phenom X3 model 8450 is retailing at Rs. 5500/- + VAT*

So those who are buying X2 5200 or such, start thinking about X3 8450 @ Rs. 5.8 - 6k 



> I think 780G has finally met its match. Till recently, Phenoms sucked.



X2 + 780 didnt seemed that good but now with 2 MB L3 and 1.5 L2 X3 8450 with a 780G looks a real killer config compare to a lower range C2D like E4500 with a Intel Graphics board 

Certainly X3 is upto the mark as lower range penryn !!!

Few systems here at my place are in need for upgrade hence considering 780g + iether X3 or X4

For some reason many dealer here at Kolkata is asking to come back on or after 8th July as they are expecting some price cut from AMD and availibility of lower range low cost Phenom X4 9150e !!!!



			
				anubisX said:
			
		

> Hello Choto, I've planned to buy the ABiT IP35 MoBo and the Intel C2Q 6600. Do you think it's gonna be ok ? Should I go for the ABiT IP35 Pro, I don't need the SLi. Is there any difference in performance between the two ? Should I get the C2D E8400 3.0 or the C2Q 6600 2.4 ? Which one should be better ? Please enlighten me



As this point, do not go for any 65nm processor 

Read this,

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/06/18/difference-between-45nm-core-2-duo-quad-and-65nm-core-2-duo-quad/



			
				uttam@hcl.in said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> I am looking for a medium end gaming PC for a decent budget, it shud not be heavy on my pockets. Also it would be wonderful if the mobo is future compatible. Can anyone suggest me components for it with prices. BTW i m located in garden city, Bangalore.



Sir please read the 1st page of this post 

@gary4gar

AMD Phenom X3 8450	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
GigaByte GA-MA78GM-S2H	@ Rs.	4500	/- + VAT
Crosier (1x2) 2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz	@ Rs.	2000	/- + VAT
320 GB SATA-II 16MB / 32 MB Buffer	@ Rs.	2800	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Good looking Cabinet with 450 watts default	@ Rs.	2200	/- + VAT
19" Dell / LG (Look for DVI interface)	@ Rs.	9200	/- + VAT
Logitech 700 / Microsoft Desktop Pro Combo Key+Mouse	@ Rs.	650	/- + VAT
UPS Local Brand	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT
Creative 2.1 SBS 300 / 320 / 310	@ Rs.	1000	/- + VAT

Total TAX	Rs.	1214	/-
*Total	Rs.	31564	/-*

Also these guys here claiming to have *ATi 4850 at Rs. 9900/-* + VAT  how ever I am yet to see some one actually buying one so dont know the authenticity of the price !!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> The lowest X4 in Kolkata I could digg up is Phenom X4 9550 at Rs. 8000 where as The *Phenom X3 model 8450 is retailing at Rs. 5500/- + VAT*
> 
> So those who are buying X2 5200 or such, start thinking about X3 8450 @ Rs. 5.8 - 6k
> 
> ...


kyon yaar... I was just about to finish my blog entry about the RETURN of the PHENOM and you raced me 
Congratulations 

I posted the exact same config, but with 800MHz ram instead of 667Mhz.

I think Phenom is awssome for multitasking, unlike Core2Duos which have better gaming use but not multitiasking.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 4, 2008)

> I posted the exact same config, but with 800MHz ram instead of 667Mhz.



Allow me to delete my post  and you may edit your one with the config which you have in mind 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> kyon yaar... I was just about to finish my blog entry about the RETURN of the PHENOM and you raced me





Just was trying to answer your questions regarding the X3


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta
Super Thanks, You are a Guru In hardware matters.

Very nice, can you give a Intel based setup, AMD is not very popular here.
i may not be be able to get one here in Jaipur, wish i was in Mumbai or something

and if it possible to accommodate 22" inch widescreen.lol, now i am asking too much

Thanks a million man, Please don't delete your post
very helpuful


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Allow me to delete my post  and you may edit your one with the config which you have in mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DON'T DO THAT*

I was just kidding. 

I have a long way to go before I edit my stuff and make it better looking and as professional as expected from others.

Anyway, do you think we can grab phenom 9150 In India ?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 4, 2008)

I got the problem solved of clickin noise. It gave birth to a new problem, there's a freeze on running processes, maybe an internal problem or whatever..

I've been using this config since mid 2005, the system runs  15hrs/day. It has handled demanding tasks. Still is. But i think due to the  issue my future files maybe in danger.

Should i hold on or sell it?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

A quick and straightforward little question:

I heard old samsung 80GB HDDs had lots of issues. Is it true ? Can someone tell me if my 2005 Samsung 80GB SATA HDD has those ultra low life expectancy problems ? When should I start backing up ?


----------



## anubisX (Jul 4, 2008)

Thnx Choto for the suggestion. I have another question, I've a LG 19" TFT (with no DVI) and I want to upgrade it to 22". Which model should I go for ? Dell is not available in Kolkata. LG or Samsung will be fine, budget is +/-15K. Please suggest me. Is it worth upgrading ? Which GPU should I go for ? Tirupati told me about ATi Radeon 3650 512MB which is like 7K. Is it good ? Or should I go for nVidia ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 4, 2008)

@Gary,

Bro, 19" TFTs are sweet spot in terms of Value for money, where as good 22" would be out of your budget 



> Very nice, can you give a Intel based setup, AMD is not very popular here.
> i may not be be able to get one here in Jaipur, wish i was in Mumbai or something



True that finding GA-MA78GM-S2H along with X3 may be a hard task in your place, but I am certain you will get X2 4800+ widelly available...

If you have to wait 15 days for the X3 + that mobo, its worth the wait but if the price of the processor is asked to high, then switch to AMD Athlon X2 4800+  to save few penny and getting a *Creative 5.1 T6060* if you are more in entertainment !!!

See in case of intel with this budget and TFT requirement, one would get a DG33BR along with E4500 C2D which really no where compare to performance of X3 + 780G motherboard !!!



			
				MetalheadGaitham said:
			
		

> I heard old samsung 80GB HDDs had lots of issues. Is it true ? Can someone tell me if my 2005 Samsung 80GB SATA HDD has those ultra low life expectancy problems ? When should I start backing up ?



Huh ??

brother, whether u shold back up or not, doesnt depend on your hardware, rather its the data which isthe key factor in the decision whether to back up and when to back up...

No matter if you have a HDD given by the CEO or WD personally to you, still there are plenty of other factor which may cause the HDD to malfunction, both hardware / software...

So if you have some valuable data, back up from the day u put that in your HDD...

Now as far performance concern, we have few 80 GB purchased round about that time, and cant remember any (even no brand) giving problem...

Infact till now at-least rarely I find hardware issue with my drives, no matter which ever brand they are from...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2008)

A word of caution, Phenom X3 has 3 cores due to which some applications 7 even Windows has problems recognizing it sometimes 7 using it properly, for example Photoshop will only use 2 core & not the 3rd one when using Phenom X3. We are using a new PhenomX3 workstation here & this is a case I saw here. Either use 2 core or 4 core to be on the safer side.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Huh ??
> 
> brother, whether u shold back up or not, doesnt depend on your hardware, rather its the data which isthe key factor in the decision whether to back up and when to back up...
> 
> ...


thanks a million. I can live peacefully now. 


gx_saurav said:


> A word of caution, Phenom X3 has 3 cores due to which some applications 7 even Windows has problems recognizing it sometimes 7 using it properly, for example Photoshop will only use 2 core & not the 3rd one when using Phenom X3. We are using a new PhenomX3 workstation here & this is a case I saw here. Either use 2 core or 4 core to be on the safer side.


but 3 cores is basically to help in multitasking better. so I doubt these errors would be of significance when you run 10 apps at a time.


----------



## ferrarisagar (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Is this configuration gud ??*

my budget is till 8000..
is amd 4800+ x2 gud ??
and  asus motherboard m2mnxse(quadcore support) ??
how is the performance of ausus motherboard ??


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Is this configuration gud ??*

Gigabyte 780G + athlon x2 4800+


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Is this configuration gud ??*

There is a dedicated thread though  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 4, 2008)

I was going to upgrade my pc from
p4 3.0
512 mb ddr
intel 915g motherboard (AGP)
80gb hd
Onboard IGP

TO

CPU - Core2Duo E7200 Rs.5900/-
MOBO - ABIT IP35-E Rs.5350/-
GPU - EVGA 9600GT SC Rs.9200/-
PSU - CM Extreme Power 500W Rs.2650/-
RAM - 2GB 800MHz Rs.1950/-
Total= Rs.25,050/-

But as u ppl are saying prices are going to fall. But can u tell me when can i expect?
If prices don't fall much and i have to stick with the current config. Can u suggest me the substitutes to the CPU and MOTHERBOARD? As they are not available here. E7200 processor is very rarely found in a shop and many vendors here haven't even heard of ABIT motherboard.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> I was going to upgrade my pc from
> p4 3.0
> 512 mb ddr
> intel 915g motherboard (AGP)
> ...


I seriously recommend you NOT to buy 9600GT. It is just not priced right. Get either 9600GSO for 6.3K, or an 8800GT for 10.5k.

Yes, prices are going to fall in a month because AMD is launching HD4870 and HD4850 GPUs. So 8800GT may go below 10k. Then again, the HD48x0 GPUs will affect only the 10k range, so lower ones would not be affected. This means 9600GT and 8800GT are the main affected. So I recommend you get a 9600GSO since I doubt it can be affected by this AMD launch and its also good enough to play any game today at moderate to high settings.

Prices of E7200 will fall when demand for it subsides and the supply demand ratio becomes more even, or more favourable towards supply (I am an economics n00b, but I guess I am right this time). This will take a LOOONG time I fear since everyone is running after E7200 for a budget overclocked gaming rig. Instead of 6k for E7200, its better to get E4600 for 4.2k which is common and performs almost as good. Its sadly the only option for now since its still flooding the markets.

Or, if you want to do stuff like 64 bit virtualisation and much better multi tasking along with faster memory performance at the cost of lesser per core power which is negligible unless you want to do nothing but game, get AMD Phenom X3 8450/8750 and Gigabit 780G. The advantage here is that you get uber cool onboard graphics which will hold on till 4850 becomes cheap, and that you get more motherboard features like eSATA, etc which are not there in ABit IP35-E. Also, it has hybrid crossfire graphics option, and if you buy HD3650, HD3550 or HD3450 gfx card, or some yet to be named card from HD4xxx series, you can use the onboard card and the external card together in crossfire and the external card will be on ONLY if its power is required. Meaning power saving.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2008)

okay things are taking shape finally.

based on suggestion from many people here and a local dealer , i have made a rough draft of a INTEL based PC.
not comfortable with AMD, so will be buying from Intel's stable.



> Core 2 Duo E 8200
> Intel   DP35DP
> Transcend 2X1GB 800MHz
> NVIDIA 8600GT
> ...




need suggestion on CPU/Mobo & graphics card.
rest parts are almost final


----------



## forever (Jul 4, 2008)

*Mobo advice needed.*

hey fellas. i was hoping you all could suggest me what motherboard would appease my needs. im planning to buy

Core 2 duo model
HD4850 gfx card
Only 1 sata hdd (no intention to add another one in the future)
2 GB RAM (i dont think id ever go above the 4 GB mark)
1 duorb cooler for the VGA

i dont intend to overclock either the cpu or the gpu in the future and would run them only at default speeds. Please suggest me a brand/model to go with.
Thank you!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

If you arent in terested in OCing, then you should go for an AMD setup. Go for a Phenom X3 8450 + Gigabyte 780G. And later on get a 4850 when it releases.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2008)

@gary4gar

NO AMD option available ?? anyawy, if thats the PC you have to go for then try for ABiT IP35-E over that Intel board  but still i feel even if AMD means wait for few days, it would worth it.



Pathik said:


> If you arent in terested in OCing, then you should go for an AMD setup. Go for a Phenom X3 8450 + Gigabyte 780G. And later on get a 4850 when it releases.



Kolkata dealers are claiming to Sapphire HD 4850 @ Rs. 9900/- + VAT  however I am unable t check the authenticity as I have not yet come across any one buying one


----------



## prakum (Jul 5, 2008)

*suggest a PC config for 25K budget*

How about this?

Gigabyte GA-P35-S3G  OR ABIT IP35-E
Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (1066MHz FSB, 2.53GHz clock frequency and 3MB L2)
Corsair XMS2 2 x 1GB 800MHz
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 80GB
ViewSonic 17'' TFT Monitor
Lite-On DVD-RW
Cooler Master OR Zebronics cabinet
Logitech Multimedia PS2
Logitech Mouse


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @gary4gar
> 
> NO AMD option available ?? anyawy, if thats the PC you have to go for then try for ABiT IP35-E over that Intel board  but still i feel even if AMD means wait for few days, it would worth it.
> 
> ...


basically, not comfortable with AMD. need INTEL CPU only

here is Config changed in your suggestions:


> Core 2 Duo E7200
> ABit IP35-E
> Transcend 2X1GB 800MHz
> NVIDIA 8600GT
> ...





Pathik said:


> If you arent in terested in OCing, then you should go for an AMD setup. Go for a Phenom X3 8450 + Gigabyte 780G. And later on get a 4850 when it releases.


I don't plan any OCING

*[QUESTION]*
Can i use my existing Speakers, they are huge ones they which came with my audio player. and also they sound good.

this i would save cost & space


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2008)

> Can i use my existing Speakers, they are huge ones they which came with my audio player. and also they sound good.
> 
> this i would save cost & space



Yes but also NO...

See those huge speakers doesnt have their own audio signal amplifier, hence u cant directly plug them in ur PC audio out...

To use them u have to 1st take the PC audio input to a Audio  amplifier, for exampl the Audio Player with which u have got these speaker would have an amplifier  now that device would send amplified the signal to the BOX to play properly


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

Choto, wats the price of the x3 8450 there?
I think AMD should make a strong comeback now due to low pricing, hybrid gfx and its new gpus.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Yes but also NO...
> 
> See those huge speakers doesnt have their own audio signal amplifier, hence u cant directly plug them in ur PC audio out...
> 
> To use them u have to 1st take the PC audio input to a Audio  amplifier, for exampl the Audio Player with which u have got these speaker would have an amplifier  now that device would send amplified the signal to the BOX to play properly


Can you show a diagram or something like that?

also, i hope this method is safe, i don't want to end up with a b0rked mobo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

Pathik said:


> If you arent in terested in OCing, then you should go for an AMD setup. Go for a Phenom X3 8450 + Gigabyte 780G. And later on get a 4850 when it releases.


+1
3200 will stay long enough.


Choto Cheeta said:


> Kolkata dealers are claiming to Sapphire HD 4850 @ Rs. 9900/- + VAT  however I am unable t check the authenticity as I have not yet come across any one buying one


next thing I know, it will rain in underpants 


Choto Cheeta said:


> Yes but also NO...
> 
> See those huge speakers doesnt have their own audio signal amplifier, hence u cant directly plug them in ur PC audio out...
> 
> To use them u have to 1st take the PC audio input to a Audio  amplifier, for exampl the Audio Player with which u have got these speaker would have an amplifier  now that device would send amplified the signal to the BOX to play properly


I heard you can buy an external amp...


gary4gar said:


> Can you show a diagram or something like that?
> 
> also, i hope this method is safe, i don't want to end up with a b0rked mobo


it won't break the mobo unless you place the speakers over the mobo.


Pathik said:


> Choto, wats the price of the x3 8450 there?
> I think AMD should make a strong comeback now due to low pricing, hybrid gfx and its new gpus.


I am damn sure it will happen.


----------



## forever (Jul 5, 2008)

Pathik said:


> If you arent in terested in OCing, then you should go for an AMD setup. Go for a Phenom X3 8450 + Gigabyte 780G. And later on get a 4850 when it releases.



Hi pathik. Ill be sticking with a core 2 duo. If you could suggest a decent mobo for my non oc purposes then id be grateful, thnx!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2008)

@Pathik

AMD Phenom X3 8450 is Rs. 5500/- + TAX

@MetalheadGautham

The Card (ATi HD 4850) is in stock, that I have seen but the place isnot my usual deader, so doubt is they may ask to buy a completelly PC in which they would offer the card in Rs. 9900/- + VAT and would keep profit by increasing any other hardware price...

but its certain the HD 4850 is not going to be over 11.5k  in the competetive market at any point 

thats why wrote cant tell the exact price unless some one I know buy one 



> Can you show a diagram or something like that?



here is a rough work

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4135/46591122mg5.jpg


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I seriously recommend you NOT to buy 9600GT. It is just not priced right. Get either 9600GSO for 6.3K, or an 8800GT for 10.5k.
> 
> Yes, prices are going to fall in a month because AMD is launching HD4870 and HD4850 GPUs. So 8800GT may go below 10k. Then again, the HD48x0 GPUs will affect only the 10k range, so lower ones would not be affected. This means 9600GT and 8800GT are the main affected. So I recommend you get a 9600GSO since I doubt it can be affected by this AMD launch and its also good enough to play any game today at moderate to high settings.
> 
> ...


  Thank you for ur views. As u r saying that it will take a long time before the prices fall and i can't wait that long because i have to upgrade my pc before the end of July because i have free time. After that my college will start and i will get stuck again. 
The sole purpose i am upgrading my pc because i want to play games at high quality. 
So as u r saying go with the AMD Phenom if i want to game. But it will go out of my budget. 
I have a budget of 25k.
Just tell me the different parts with which i can upgrade in this pc. Please make sure that as i'll buy the parts from *www.theitwares.com , so suggest the parts accordingly, as the parts are not available in my city.  So give me ur final decision. I will be really grateful to you. Thank You. 

I just saw Palit  HD4850 at 11,500 at itwares.com. So.. does that make a difference?


----------



## anshulkumar (Jul 5, 2008)

HI!! 
I am Planning to build a new PC  but i m little bit confussesd with processor , motherboard, and ram. i m 3D designer and animator i want to build a system according to animation n fast rendeing so plz suggest me wat config i should bye..


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 5, 2008)

^ u can check ajayashish's thread in this forum.but whats ur budget


----------



## subodhpatil (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello,

I want to bu new PC on next friday 11/07/20008
Please help me


My main requirements are working with Visual studio 2008, Playing games, home entertainment, working with office 2007. The high performance is must. The budget is less than 70,000. It’s ok if it goes 10-15 thousand more.
I have decided the configuration as below. Please provide your view.


1
Processor.
(Any one of the following)
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX9775
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX9770
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX9650
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX6850
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX6800
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX6700
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9550
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9450
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9300
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6700
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600


2
Mother board
I would like to go with high end Asus mother board.
I prefer ASUS Striker Edition
But a good board in range of 15000+/- will do.

3
Even a DDR3 1333Mhz will do as it costs Rs.4000/GB.
But please suggest compatible one with my board.

4
Hard disk 500 GB Seagate

5
Graphics card:
Currently I want to by only single card with latest GEforce chipset and around 512+ MB memory.
Please suggest

6
Monitor.
22” Samsung LCD Monitor
(Don’t want to go with Dell as they have glossy panels )
Please suggest.

7
Power supply (Cooler Master or Tagan)
I think 600W or 800W is enough.
Please suggest

8
Cabinet. Don’t want to spend too much.
Still cooling is important.

9
Speakers. Required 5.1 Decent one.
Logitech is my preference. Cost should be less than Rs. 10,000/-

10
Keyboard Mouse: Any basic cordless from Logitech or Microsoft.

11
Printer/Scanner. 
The printer will be used for 10-15 Continuous days. Will stay off for next 1 month.
I would prefer MFD without FAX and with less cost.

12
DVD Writer with Light Scribe


Please provide cost, brand and model name for each component.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> Thank you for ur views. As u r saying that it will take a long time before the prices fall and i can't wait that long because i have to upgrade my pc before the end of July because i have free time. After that my college will start and i will get stuck again.
> The sole purpose i am upgrading my pc because i want to play games at high quality.
> So as u r saying go with the AMD Phenom if i want to game. But it will go out of my budget.
> I have a budget of 25k.
> ...


well, phenom is for uber multitasking and 64bit virtualisation, along with running 3core supporting games. But for exclusive gaming, I say ditch phenom and stick with E7200. Its good that you are buying from theitwares.com. It would only make things a hell lot easier for both me and you.

Get Palit HD4850, E7200 and And Abit IP35-E in that case.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 5, 2008)

Made a Trip to Computer Market.
Lots of surprises & disappointments
*
-->* Dealers have no clue about the products they sell,example he made me a sample configuration; for them is CPU  is C2D, no model number, no FSB or Cache details available. same for Mobo, they sell Mobotherboard Telling "Intel Original". WTH! is Intel Original.
i pushed him hard,so he called Intel's Distributer so i got to know CPU was E4600 & mobo was DG31PR or D945GCPE.even the disto was not sure, Damn you :no:
E7200,E8200 & E8400 are not available, after 4600 they have Quads. need to check in few more shops.
*
-->*He is pushing me hard to buy Zion/Hynix Ram, can says Kingston is cr@p. when i asked about transcend is said Hynix is the best ram in the world lol

-->On Asking about AMD procy, surprisingly he had the whole Range right from 4200 to X3 & X4 ready stock . but he was bundling with with some Asus Mobo costing 2200/- bucks, no details on that were available:no: 

--> When i asked About 7200 and if he can arrange it, he said its out of stock and does not know when it would be available

--> Graphics is of Sparkle 8600GT for 4.5k


what is the performance of this X3 & X4 comparing to Intel 7200?


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> well, phenom is for uber multitasking and 64bit virtualisation, along with running 3core supporting games. But for exclusive gaming, I say ditch phenom and stick with E7200. Its good that you are buying from theitwares.com. It would only make things a hell lot easier for both me and you.
> 
> Get Palit HD4850, E7200 and And Abit IP35-E in that case.


How would it make things easier for you?  But getting HD4850 is out of my budget. I have a budget of 25k only. It doesn't matter if its above  200 or so. Hope u understand.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 5, 2008)

wow !! AMD X3 Phenom is only 5.5k ??
But itwares.com says its 8.3k odd


----------



## janitha (Jul 5, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> wow !! AMD X3 Phenom is only 5.5k ??
> But itwares.com says its 8.3k odd



And at deltapage.com, it is quoted Rs.6675/- inclusive of tax! Are'nt we consumers being cheated?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

janitha said:


> And at deltapage.com, it is quoted Rs.6675/- inclusive of tax! Are'nt we consumers being cheated?


TheITwares guy, Rahul, still sells most items at quite reasonable rates. I personally think his pricing is excellent, but there DO exist some tiny issues like this.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea. Maybe he forgot to update it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea. Maybe he forgot to update it.


Talking about theitwares.com makes me remember this:

Doesn't he sell AMD Opteron Quad Core 2.66GHz at 9.6K since a loooong time ? How exactly IS it ? And can it be used in AM2+ socket mobos ?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 6, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta,

Im curious to know what ur thoughts are about the life expectancy question i & MetalheadGautham posted.

advance congrats on your 6000+posts on the forums


----------



## prakum (Jul 6, 2008)

does Abit IP35E has onboard video or not?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

> does Abit IP35E has onboard video or not?



Sorry Sir, it comes with P35 chipset which doesnt have any onboard solution, one must think for at-least a 8400 GS which is Rs. 1800/- 



			
				WideScreen said:
			
		

> Im curious to know what ur thoughts are about the life expectancy question i & MetalheadGautham posted.



I am sorry may be I have missed it !! can you please copy paste it again , I would be really greatful..



			
				WideScreen said:
			
		

> advance congrats on your 6000+posts on the forums



hmm.. better slow down, shall i ??

anyway, doesnt post count has any meaning ? I mean I would really hate the fact as some one know me as an user who has 6k post... I would love to be known as an user who loves to share even with post count 10 or 12 



			
				subodhpatil said:
			
		

> My main requirements are working with Visual studio 2008, Playing games, home entertainment, working with office 2007. The high performance is must. The budget is less than 70,000. It’s ok if it goes 10-15 thousand more.
> I have decided the configuration as below. Please provide your view.



Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450	@ Rs.	13000	/- + VAT
MSI P45 Platinum	@ Rs.	10200	/- + VAT
Ati HD 4850 @ 512MB	@ Rs.	11000	/- + VAT
2x2 (4 GB) DDR-II 800 MHz (Corsire Value RAM)	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
320 GB SATA-II 32 MB Buffer	@ Rs.	2800	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Cooler Master 620 Watts eXtreme Power	@ Rs.	3200	/- + VAT
Microsoft / Logitech combo	@ Rs.	650	/- + VAT
LG / View Sonic / Dell 22" WideScreen HD TFT	@ Rs.	16000	/- + VAT
Creaive T6060 / Logitech 5.1	@ Rs.	4200	/- + VAT
APC 650 VA	@ Rs.	2800	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	2818	/-
*Total	Rs.	73268	/-*

Though you wish to go for DDR-III however I feel over all this system under your budget would be the best, however if you have to go for DDR3 then replace the Mobo with ASUS P5K-C and rams with DDR3, but DDR3 with their price are still not value for money where as P45 with HD 4850 would certainly give you really better exp


----------



## prakum (Jul 6, 2008)

> Sorry Sir, it comes with P35 chipset which doesnt have any onboard solution, one must think for at-least a 8400 GS which is Rs. 1800/-



sir, any other good mobo which has good onboard video? mobo shud be good easily available in market.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

> sir, any other good mobo which has good onboard video? mobo shud be good easily available in market.



It issome what subjective question, can you please state your budget and need for the board, meaning what you would use it for ??


----------



## prakum (Jul 6, 2008)

budget is not a prblem but lower the better
it will be used for normal office work. plus it may be used to run development softwares like visual studio, oracle etc.
it should be intel based, if you suggest amd alternative then no problem
it would be bonus if pc look attractive

my choice:

E7200
mobo not decided (Gigabyte GA-P35 -S3G if available and have onboard VGA )
2GB DDR2 667/800MHz
Barracuda 7200.10 80GB (enough)
Viewsonic 17" TFT
Lite-On DVR-RW IDE
Logitech mouse & KBD
cabinet not decided


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

> it will be used for normal office work. plus it may be used to run development softwares like visual studio, oracle etc.
> it should be intel based, if you suggest amd alternative then no problem



ASUS *P5K-VM* available at Rs. 5.4k *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=858 good price  and great board



> (Gigabyte GA-P35 -S3G if available and have onboard VGA )



P35 usually comes with no onboard video  as the chipst by default doesnt support any video !!! hence no video either

*www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/Image/motherboard_productimageback_ga-p35-s3g_big.jpg

ASUS P5K-VM should be the best available option as the P5B-V boards are not there any more !!


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Jul 6, 2008)

To ChotoCheetah,  I read ur link and it was gr8 piece of info. from where u got all that info that intel names them in certain way.. and all..   ( about page of- diff between 45nm and 65nm link on ur website ) BTW - now i have most doubts cleared and in position to decide what i want.  still last 2 Qns -  to anyone who can answer  
1. as in performance C2Q (like 9450) is preferred and in gaming E8500 will be better - exactly what areas are here where Quad scores over C2D ? - 
       by performance means running say Web-Server sort of ? or heavy software ...(wanted to know which one is good at that ) right now no many games (then I guess noy many softwares are as well ) who take use of full 4 cores ...

2. for any of above 9450/E8500(E8400) - apart from Abit IP-35-Pro (or 45) what other mobo are good which support OCing also ? ( if possible give price range also..)

3. not a Qn, just wanted for info - please give link or url where I can ge info about Whats ddr2 ddr3 (all that jargon..)? and dd2 or ddr3 ram is decided by what etc. I guess GPU ram being ddr3 or ddr2 does not makes diff. is it ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

Sandeepfrompune said:
			
		

> To ChotoCheetah, I read ur link and it was gr8 piece of info.



thank you....



			
				Sandeepfrompune said:
			
		

> BTW - now i have most doubts cleared and in position to decide what i want. still last 2 Qns - to anyone who can answer



I shall try to share what i know 



			
				Sandeepfrompune said:
			
		

> 1. as in performance C2Q (like 9450) is preferred and in gaming E8500 will be better - exactly what areas are here where Quad scores over C2D ? - by performance means running say Web-Server sort of ? or heavy software ...



You question has its answer 



			
				You said:
			
		

> (wanted to know which one is good at that ) right now no many games (then I guess noy many softwares are as well ) who take use of full 4 cores ...



Bingo... There are not may application right now which would be able to ustilize the all 4 cores !!!

Now why does as a gamer E8500 runs better ??

Because in case of stock, E8500 comes with higher clock speed compare to Q9450 (both this have exactly same retailing price) also E8500 is really good over clocker so it can do higher than 3.2 GHz even on stock, hence as most of present games relay more on clock speed hence E8500 performse better than Q9450 at same price range !!!

So its not that Quads are slow as if you can afford get your self an eXtreme edition QX9770 which will match the clock speed and Over clocking ability of E8500 hence would performe better than E8500 

But all that will change as yes all thought software development are not that fast as hardware is concern, but games are now days coming an next gen games would have support to use the power of 4 cores...

4 cores running at 2.6 GHz along with 12 MB L2 would certainly be better than 2 running at 3.0 GHzwith 6 MB L2 but only when you have an application which can use this...

Right now in our real world apps I can give you couple of example such as Windows Server Hyper-V would certainly run better in case of a Quad.... Few DivX / Xvid decoder / encoder would have better performance with SSE4.1 instruction set.... CAD applications would need 4 cores !!!

So though software is not in market right now but that doesnt mean they are not available of not going to be..



> 2. for any of above 9450/E8500(E8400) - apart from Abit IP-35-Pro (or 45) what other mobo are good which support OCing also ? ( if possible give price range also..)



Now days start thinking for PCIe 2.0 boards as unlike DDR3, PCIe 2.0 cards now have become mainstream hence at same price range you may find *ASUS P5N-D* but MSI P45 Platimum is also a great otion


----------



## pranavsg07 (Jul 6, 2008)

hey I want to purchase a new system. My budget is Rs. 50000. I am into gaming and animation. Please guide me.

Processor : AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400
Motherboard: ASUS M3A-H/HDMI  or M3A32-MVP Deluxe
RAM : 2 GB DDR2 (800 Mhz)
Hard Disk : 500 GB Seagate SATA II
Monitor : Viewsonic 19"
Graphic Card: GeCube Radeon HD 4850
Speakers : Creative Inspire 5.1
Cabinet : Antec TX1088AMG
Keyboard/ Mouse : Logitech Standard

Tell me if the above configuration is right or do I need to make any changes.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham u didn't answer my question.


MetalheadGautham said:


> well, phenom is for uber multitasking and 64bit virtualisation, along with running 3core supporting games. But for exclusive gaming, I say ditch phenom and stick with E7200. Its good that you are buying from theitwares.com. It would only make things a hell lot easier for both me and you.
> 
> Get Palit HD4850, E7200 and And Abit IP35-E in that case.


How would it make things easier for you? But getting HD4850 is out of my budget. I have a budget of 25k only. It doesn't matter if its above 200 or so. Hope u understand.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

prakum said:


> sir, any other good mobo which has good onboard video? mobo shud be good easily available in market.


Simple. But you need to spend 6.2k for it. Get Biostar P35 board for 4.4K and 8400GS or HD3450 for 1.8K. Total 6.2K. Just Rs. 700 more than Abit IP35-E. And much better  graphics than GMA X3500. 


Night-Rider said:


> MetalheadGautham u didn't answer my question.
> 
> How would it make things easier for you? But getting HD4850 is out of my budget. I have a budget of 25k only. It doesn't matter if its above 200 or so. Hope u understand.


then get 9600GSO. Its the best choice now.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 6, 2008)

How much is the performance difference between 9600Gt and GSO? I want high fps.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

pranavsg07 said:
			
		

> Tell me if the above configuration is right or do I need to make any changes.



Replace the processor with any X4 or at-least X3 

Phenom X4 9550 is @ Rs. 8000/- + VAT
Phenom X3 8450 is @ Rs. 5500/- + VAT

 thank you.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> How much is the performance difference between 9600Gt and GSO? I want high fps.


Then get the 8800GT 512MB. Or wait for the ATi 4850.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 6, 2008)

Like we saw 9800Gt in SLi mode in the form 9800GTX2, is 8800GT available in the same mode? I will also be upgrading my system soon and since my screen can support max res of 1360x768 only can you suggest me a card(or 2 in SLi) that can play even future games like Alan Wake in above mentioned resolutions without any noticeable frame drop?
Can we expect drop in 790i's rate by this December? 
I say December cause in December, hopefully I'll be upgrading my 


Processor : E6300(Currently) Upgrade-???
Mobo: Asus P5LD2 VM SE(945G) Upgrade-???
RAM: Kingston 2x1GB DDR2 667 MHz(Current) Upgrade- 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz or 2x1GB DDR3
GPU: Asus EN7600GT(256MB DDR3) Upgrade-???
PSU: Frontech 350W (Current) Upgrade- Corsair HX620 or a 750W (gonna import one) 
HDD I've one 400GB one and other 160GB one, speakers I've T6060, got 'em for 4K back in Feb.2007


----------



## niravjadwani (Jul 6, 2008)

*Help me save money....*

Hi friends.

I want a solution to buying a new pc. I have a pentium 4 with all the frills necessary for a office pc.

Now, I need another pc for accounting purpose, as this pc is almost occupied with internet browsing. The problem is,

1. The place is relatively small, and I don't want to fill it with two pc cabinets.

2. I don't want to spend money on entirely new system, just for the accounting purpose.

So, here is my idea. I am trying to  find a sloution that will enable me to put two keyboard, mouse and monitor, with processing from one pc, or Cabinet I would say.

Have any idea how this can be done?
Please help me out, as I don't want to waste money and space.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Help me save money....*

May be this thread can help *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Help me save money....*

I think you can try for a dual monitor + dual input setup. Linux supports that for free, so if you are capable of using it, I suggest you try installing it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

pranavsg07 said:


> hey I want to purchase a new system. My budget is Rs. 50000. I am into gaming and animation. Please guide me.
> 
> Processor : AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400
> Motherboard: ASUS M3A-H/HDMI  or M3A32-MVP Deluxe
> ...


As ChotoCheeta said, get a X4 or X3 as the CPU. And get a 790FX or 790F CrossFire motherboard instead of 780G if you intend to have high end dedicated graphics.

I personally recommend any Phenom X4 above 2.0GHz, and Phenom 9350 will do wonders.
But if you are on a budget, get the Phenom X4 8450.

Animation ? I think you might need to up the RAM to 4GB in that case. But who cares ? You can get more memory later if you so wish.


Choto Cheeta said:


> Replace the processor with any X4 or at-least X3
> 
> Phenom X4 9550 is @ Rs. 8000/- + VAT
> Phenom X3 8450 is @ Rs. 5500/- + VAT
> ...


Do you have any price info about X4 9150, the cheapest quad core the world has seen ? Its hard to see in India.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2008)

> Do you have any price info about X4 9150, the cheapest quad core the world has seen ? Its hard to see in India.



I have already writen than dealers here in Kolkata expecting it (or rather lower range X4 and some price drop) after 8th of this month


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

*AMD Phenom X4 9150*



Choto Cheeta said:


> I have already writen than dealers here in Kolkata expecting it (or rather lower range X4 and some price drop) after 8th of this month


what ? 
how much can it be ? 6k ?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 6, 2008)

@ Choto Cheeta.



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> I have this config purchased in Mid 2005.
> 
> AMD 64 X2  4200+
> MSI K8N DIAMOND
> ...






W i d e S c r e e N said:


> is the life cycle of this motherboard over? Should I wait or get a new config? Please advice






W i d e S c r e e N said:


> I got the problem solved of clickin noise. It gave birth to a new problem, there's a freeze on running processes, maybe an internal problem or whatever..
> 
> I've been using this config since mid 2005, the system runs 15hrs/day. It has handled demanding tasks. Still is. But i think due to the issue my future files maybe in danger.
> 
> Should i hold on or sell it?



the random freezing now rarely occurs



MetalheadGautham said:


> A quick and straightforward little question:
> 
> I heard old samsung 80GB HDDs had lots of issues. Is it true ? Can someone tell me if my 2005 Samsung 80GB SATA HDD has those ultra low life expectancy problems ? When should I start backing up ?



The three quotes from me are in order of when posted. 

Metal's  posts asked the qustion which i think i was indirectly asking about. : *life expectancy of computer hardware*


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 7, 2008)

*help buying new PC*

hi friends,
one of my friends want to buy a new PC(assembled).
he wants my suggestion  for it.
please give me the configuration with latest prices(approx.).
My budget is 18K - 25K.

my preferences are given below, please suggest if these are good or not.
also suggest good options if you have..

1. Processor - Intel Quad core
Q9300
Q9450
Q6600

2. Mother board - ASUS P5N32-E-SLI
ASUS Striker Extreme
ASUS P5K Premium
i would like to stick to ASUS, But u can suggest any other brand but with good features of course. 

3. HDD - Seagate 500GB SATA 7200.11 32MB buffer.

4. RAM - 2GB/800MHz by ZION or Transcend or Hynix
(Which one is better, please suggest)

5.DVD-RW - (SATA)
which is the Best DVD-RW available  i'm thinking  to go for Samsung SH-S223F
Please suggest a good Dvd writer with good buffer and build quality.

6.Monitor - Also Suggest a good 19" TFT

7.Keyboard/Mouse - Logitech, Multimedia KB, Optical Mouse
(suggest if any good brand than Logitech)

8. SMPS - which one i should go for 600w or 800W.

9. MFP (All-in-one) - I want MFP with Print+Scan+Copy (No Fax required) for home use. with decent photo print quality and scan resolution 
i'm would like to buy it of HP Make.

please Help me.!!!!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

^^I doubt you could fit everything in that budget. How about switching to AMD Triple Core and 780G ?

remaining everything looks reasonable. the HDD and Optical Drive and RAM you chose are all A-OK.

Monitor - I suggest Dell.

Yes, HP makes the best MFPs. But if he is a student (or has someone in his house who needs regular prints), I suggest going for a basic Monochrome Laser Printer.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Like we saw 9800Gt in SLi mode in the form 9800GTX2, is 8800GT available in the same mode? I will also be upgrading my system soon and since my screen can support max res of 1360x768 only can you suggest me a card(or 2 in SLi) that can play even future games like Alan Wake in above mentioned resolutions without any noticeable frame drop?
> Can we expect drop in 790i's rate by this December?
> I say December cause in December, hopefully I'll be upgrading my
> 
> ...


Give a glance to this also my friends

guys Check this GPU out 
*priceguru.in/archives/new-hardware/1990#more-1990
Also can anybody illustrate me on the Intel's Extreme Processors, Cost, Performance, Models?


----------



## anshulkumar (Jul 7, 2008)

I am Planning to build a new PC but i m little bit confussesd with processor , motherboard, and ram. i m 3D designer and animator i want to build a system according to animation n fast rendeing so plz suggest me wat config i should buy. I m thinkink for the AMD System .. plz do suggest me the correct option


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^^

Please state your budget 

@W i d e S c r e e N

I dont think that motherboard life is over !! Some time you know, simply a screw which is not properly tighten with the cabinet can shake the HDD while its spinning and that can generate this type of sound,

also few of our segeate HDD 250g / 160g is bit noisy but still there is not performance issue with them..



> the random freezing now rarely occurs



can u tell us how the 1st problem of noice was solved !! ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

tharu said:


> I am Tamil Cinema Director Tharani.I am a homosexual.My films you know Thill,Thool,Killi,Kuruvi.My telephone no is 9144426213. Call me.O.K|?





27 spam posts !!


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^I doubt you could fit everything in that budget. How about switching to AMD Triple Core and 780G ?



i would like to buy intel CPU preferably C2Q Quad-core and MOBO either an intel chipset or nVidea chipset from ASUS. don't worry about budget as i can add some more bucks (up to 30k)

anyone please suggest a good Combo within two or three days.

also suggest a good Mono laser printer. but i'm thinking to buy a MFD (fax not req.)
with decent printing quality and scan resolution.

also give the prices if possible.


----------



## niravjadwani (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi..

Nice thread. And pretty good responses too....

Now, I want to setup my office with two working pcs, one for accounting, and one for internet and documentation stuff.

I am trying to get only one full pc, and running two different systems for different purpose. Is this possible? I heard of some server client thing, but as I am not sure whether it works, I am here for your opinion.

Tell me, is it possible to run two different and working pc terminals, with just _one_ pc?
(Earlier I asked in questions forum, but was moved here. However, can't find what I am looking for.)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

> Now, I want to setup my office with two working pcs, one for accounting, and one for internet and documentation stuff.



Please specify your budget !!!



> I am trying to get only one full pc, and running two different systems for different purpose. Is this possible? I heard of some server client thing, but as I am not sure whether it works, I am here for your opinion.
> 
> Tell me, is it possible to run two different and working pc terminals, with just one pc?
> (Earlier I asked in questions forum, but was moved here. However, can't find what I am looking for.)



This is what you are looking for I suppose ??

*www.elecomsystems.com/showpages.asp?pid=1006

In compare to Indian availability and price, one can get a Second hand system  cheaper


----------



## subodhpatil (Jul 7, 2008)

*Help Buying New System*

Hi All



Please have your comment on this
Budget : 60K-75K


Processor 

Intel Q9450 (2.66 Ghz 12MB Cache 1333Mhz.) (or latest available)

Motherboard + Graphics card

1. Asus Striker Edition (NVIDIA nForce� 780i SLI Chip) + GEforce9600 (or 8800) OR

2. Asus Maximus Formulla II (Intel P45) + ATI Radeon™ HD 4850

RAM 

DDR II : 2GB (800Mhz) [or 2GB (1066Mhz) if not too costly]

SMPS :

Tagaz BZ 700. (Or cooler master)

Cabinet

CoolerMaster CM690

Harddisk : 

1. Westarn Digital / Segate 500GB (32MB buffer) 
OR
2. Westarn Digital / Segate Two 350 GB in RAID 0

DVD Writer

Samsung 22x/20x SATA

Monitor

1. Dell e228wfp
OR
2. Samsung 22 '' 2243NWX
OR
3. Samsung LTM220M1

KeyBoard Mouse

1. Logitech Cordless Keyboard + Mouse Set Ex90



Speaker

Logitech G51 OR Logtech Z5500..

Printer

MFD (Laser) from Samsung
OR
MFD (Inject) from HP


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^

What is your budget mate ??


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 7, 2008)

subodhpatil said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Q6600 + thermalright120e
MSI P7N SLi platinum/MSI P45 Platinum,in case of crossfire
Gskill 4gbpq
Wd 640gb hard drive
dell 24" 
Corsair 620HX
Apc Sua 750i
Hp printer
cooler master 690
Palit HD4850


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^

Try to avoid the 65nm in case of new purchase 

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/06/18/difference-between-45nm-core-2-duo-quad-and-65nm-core-2-duo-quad/


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 7, 2008)

yea i keep visiting ur website.good article.but actually 45nm quads are good on the paper only.i'm not counting the extreme ones.but if u practically compare these with oc'ing and their performance in quad compatible apps,their performance is almost the same.q6600 easily oc's well and is the best vfm +performance processor till now.upcoming 45nm quads would be good but they ain't coming soon.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 8, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta,
I thought it was solved when I installed a RAID driver missing from the system. Till now the clicking noise from the HDD has lessened, in occurrence. I'm praying it stays that way.

BTW, isnt that noise a signal to get the HDD replaced?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 8, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> @Choto Cheeta,
> I thought it was solved when I installed a RAID driver missing from the system. Till now the clicking noise from the HDD has lessened, in occurrence. I'm praying it stays that way.
> 
> BTW, isnt that noise a signal to get the HDD replaced?


Check S.M.A.R.T for HDD health.
see if Threshold Exceeds, if yes then Time for RMA



> Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology (SMART)
> 
> In an effort to help users avoid data loss, drive manufacturers are now incorporating logic into their drives that acts as an "early warning system" for pending drive problems. This system is called Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology or SMART. The hard disk's integrated controller works with various sensors to monitor various aspects of the drive's performance, determines from this information if the drive is behaving normally or not, and makes available status information to software that probes the drive and look at it.


*www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/smart.html


----------



## arijit4india (Jul 8, 2008)

I am looking for to purchase the internals of a computer (i.e. Motherboard, Processor, RAM, PSU, Graphics Card and HDD) with a budget around 20k. Here is what I have thought of so far...

1. Motherboard: Won't do massive overclocking and since I will be buying a Graphics Card onboard Graphics is really not needed.

2. Processor: I will prefer Intel but can do with AMD, Standard Core 2 Duo (I think the 8xxx series is what is sellig nowadays) or Athlon X2 would do.

3.Graphics Card: I am leaning towards a 9600GSO Graphics card here... but if I can't get it in the budget, is there something between the price/performance range of 8600 GT and 9600GSO? And also what are the decent 8600GT options other than the obvious Electric Stove or Mercury?

4.HDD: Yeah any basic 250 GB+ SATA HDD would do, Seagate, Samsung or WD.

5.PSU: I gather that with my specs 500W is recommended here, I am not looking for Extreme Performance Solutions but definitely el cheapo el crappo I-Ball won't do here, what are the price ranges of VIP,Zebby or CM PSU-s of 500W here?

6.RAM: 2GB Ram- Transcend or something quality that costs around 2k.

Now I am basically confused about the MoBo and Processor choice- both Intel's xxxx and AMD's X2 range confuses me- and I have little idea of presently available P35 ranged motherboards, (is MSI's Neo still available), let alone their prices. Help would be appreciated


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

arijit4india said:


> I am looking for to purchase the internals of a computer (i.e. Motherboard, Processor, RAM, PSU, Graphics Card and HDD) with a budget around 20k. Here is what I have thought of so far...
> 
> 1. Motherboard: Won't do massive overclocking and since I will be buying a Graphics Card onboard Graphics is really not needed.
> 
> ...


I recommend this combination:

AMD 780G Motherboard
AMD Phenom X3 8450 Processor
ATI Radeon HD3650 - USE IN HYBRID CROSSFIRE MODE
Transcend Value RAM DDR2 800MHz 1+1 Combo


----------



## thetillian (Jul 8, 2008)

*Suggest price for an old P4 pc*

I had an 3 years old PC with the below configuration, please suggest a price for it, i wanted to sell it and buy a new one
*
Configuration:*
Processor: Intel P4 2.66GHZ with extended 64-bit technology
Motherboard: ECS-P4M800PRO-M (V1.0A) (FSB:1066)
RAM: 768 MB DDR
DVD Writer: ASUS DRW-1814BLT with light scribe
Monitor: 17" CRT
Keyboard & Mouse: HCL wirless keyboard & mouse
Speakers: Altech Lansing ATP3
Other Accessories: 56k Modem
                           TV Tuner Card
                           1.44" Floppy Drive


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 8, 2008)

I have decided to go for the upgrade. I don't know how much longer will i have to wait for the price cut.  It may take an year.
So i have 2 configurations in mind 

CPU - Core2Duo E7200 Rs.5900/-
MOBO - ABIT IP35-E Rs.5350/-
GPU - EVGA 9600GT SC Rs.9200/-
PSU - CM Extreme Power 500W Rs.2650/-
RAM - 2GB 800MHz Rs.1950/-
Total= Rs.25,050/-

OR
CPU - Core2Duo E8200 Rs.7800/-
MOBO - ABIT IP35-E Rs.5350/-
GPU - Palit 9600GSO-Sonic Rs.6500/-
PSU - CM Extreme Power 500W Rs.2650/-
RAM - 2GB 800MHz Rs.1950/-
Total= Rs.24,250/-
Which one shall i go for?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 8, 2008)

^The first one is fine except for the gpu.it should be Ati 4850 .and if u can spend around 1.5k on a cooler,do it.


----------



## rk (Jul 8, 2008)

i am planning to buy a new hp desktop,
so i want to know as many assemblers give discount after bargain,
so does hp shops also give some discount after bargain,or their price is strictly fixed,
thx


----------



## tmbsundar (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi

Which is the best 690G motherboard?

I have come across reviews/ recommendations on

1) Asus M2A-VM - Safe recommendation by many people for a VFM build
2) GA-MA69G-S2H - seems to be good
3) Biostar TA690G AM2 - I like this board better because this has a bit of OCing capabilities (I may not oC since I am building for someone else) and uses solid capacitors around the Power circuit

Also MSI K9AGM2- FIH - (this I see now with 780 G in theie web site), Jetway 690G board (somwhow I have been getting feedback that Jetway is not reliable and RMA is bad)

Also, there's a 690V based mobo called GA-MA69VM-S2 - Is it any good?

Can you please advice on

a) which is best among the 690G lot?
b) Is Biostar available in India and what are the prices for these boards - I think GA will be expensive - Asus was 3425 from ITwares.

I am looking for a budget build for someone else, hence reliability is important.

If anyone knows availability situation Bangalore it would help...Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2008)

Why do you want a 690g when 780g is out?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jul 8, 2008)

who has the authority to MOVE the Threads we create!!
Not at all getting good response here.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> who has the authority to MOVE the Threads we create!!



Hello Mr. Ashok,

Please note members are not get paid to offer your solutions, this is a place where people participate after taking time off from their daily work / study...

While you ask a question in a Open Discussion board, you are expected to have a little patience.. Also there is a first post having some details about what to expect in a 25k PC did you give it a read ??



> Not at all getting good response here.



Anyway Sorry to disappoint u with our (or rather my) Lack of knowledge !!!

thank you,


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> who has the authority to MOVE the Threads we create!!
> Not at all getting good response here.


We are not paid to answers questions here, when we do its by our own will.
so you can *request* for information & help but can't force anyone to answer.

Hope you understand


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2008)

rk said:


> i am planning to buy a new hp desktop,
> so i want to know as many assemblers give discount after bargain,
> so does hp shops also give some discount after bargain,or their price is strictly fixed,
> thx



Price is never fixed  so bargain as much as possible 

@subodhpatil

I have already suggested you a config,

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=877666&postcount=3578

is there any problem with that one ??



> i am planning to buy a new hp desktop,
> so i want to know as many assemblers give discount after bargain,
> so does hp shops also give some discount after bargain,or their price is strictly fixed,
> thx



prices are never fixed so bargain as much as you can 

@arijit4india

I agree with this bellow comment,



			
				MetalHead said:
			
		

> I recommend this combination:
> 
> AMD 780G Motherboard
> AMD Phenom X3 8450 Processor
> ...



However I would add say get these bellow if you are in real need of a system

AMD Phenom X3 8450	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
GigaByte GA-MA78GM-S2H (AMD 780G)	@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
250 GB SATA-II	@ Rs.	2200	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	558	/-
*Total	Rs.	14508	/-*

And run onboard for few days / week or month tiul u can add another 5k to that budget to obtain a HD 4850 which is now retailing at Rs. 12k, more stock in next month of so should bring the price down to 10.5k (around)

also about confusing processor numbers, read this,

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/06/18/difference-between-45nm-core-2-duo-quad-and-65nm-core-2-duo-quad/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

thetillian said:


> I had an 3 years old PC with the below configuration, please suggest a price for it, i wanted to sell it and buy a new one
> *
> Configuration:*
> Processor: Intel P4 2.66GHZ with extended 64-bit technology
> ...


Keep the TV Tuner, DVD Writer and Keyboard/Mouse if they are not damaged.
You may also keep the Floppy Drive and Speakers. And perhaps modem.

Remaining may fetch ~3.6K minus monitor. Monitor around 2K.


Pathik said:


> Why do you want a 690g when 780g is out?


I had the same question.


Ashok Verma said:


> who has the authority to MOVE the Threads we create!!
> Not at all getting good response here.


The mods have the authority. They exercised it because you didn't post the question in the right place.


Choto Cheeta said:


> Price is never fixed  so bargain as much as possible
> 
> 
> is there any However I would add say get these bellow if you are in real need of a system
> ...


How about Bargaining Tips ? 

Anyway, Don't you think HD3650 plus HD3200 in hybrid crossfire would give 9600GSO like performance ? That plus the power saving would make it a better option than HD4850 for non gamers IMO. Please comment.



Ashok Verma said:


> i would like to buy intel CPU preferably C2Q Quad-core and MOBO either an intel chipset or nVidea chipset from ASUS. don't worry about budget as i can add some more bucks (up to 30k)
> 
> anyone please suggest a good Combo within two or three days.
> 
> ...


C2Q E9450
ABit OR ASUS P35 motherboard
Mono Laser ? There was a thread around recently. I think Samsung or HP has one below 5K.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^The first one is fine except for the gpu.it should be Ati 4850 .and if u can spend around 1.5k on a cooler,do it.


But i have a budget of 25k only. Not above that. Can u suggest me an alternative that i buy some parts now and buy the GPU next month when prices plummet? I won't have the time to assemble the PC in august. So i wanted to purchase it now. Installing a GPU doesn't require any time so i can plug it in later in August.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 9, 2008)

^ then get a 2nd hand card like 6200 for 1000-1200 depending upon its condition and sell it later in august for around 800-900 bucks when you buy a new one.

Abit IP35 does not have onboard gfx so u have to buy a card.and u cant compromise on the mobo if u want good performance.


----------



## tmbsundar (Jul 9, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Why do you want a 690g when 780g is out?



I am on a tight budget @18K - building for someone else

He will use this primarily as an office PC, also this will double up to watch movies, listen to songs and play some basic games - at the max. 2-D games - no 3-D games...


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ then get a 2nd hand card like 6200 for 1000-1200 depending upon its condition and sell it later in august for around 800-900 bucks when you buy a new one.
> 
> Abit IP35 does not have onboard gfx so u have to buy a card.and u cant compromise on the mobo if u want good performance.


Thats a better idea but do u think there's a possiblity that the price of HD4850 come down form 11.5k? If yes then how much?


----------



## pranavsg07 (Jul 9, 2008)

which is the best cooler for hd 4850 around Rs.2000?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 9, 2008)

Check out the AMD X3 Benchmarks Here at TechSpot.

In Few Tests *X2 5200 > X3 8450*
In Most tests *X2 5200 = X3 8450*
In Few Tests *X2 < X3 8450*


They finally conclude


			
				TechSpot Review said:
			
		

> But possibly the biggest threat to the Phenom X3 8650 is AMD's own 3.2GHz Athlon 64 X2 6400+ ($160), which we imagine could punish the new triple-core processor given how the Athlon64 X2 5200+ performed.



So X2 5600 Should be Better then X3 8540 Right ??

Biggest disappointment and I can't believe AMD X3 Take soo much to perform Memory Write operation. X2 Pwns then by a heavy margin.

Also


			
				TechSpot Review said:
			
		

> On that note, with the current pricing structure of the Athlon64 X2 series, you have to wonder how many users slugging it out on the AM2 platform are going to view the Phenom X3 as a worthy upgrade. Finally, the Phenom X3 8450 which sports a 2.10GHz clock speed, really struggled to stand aside of the Athlon64 X2 5200+ which is a mere $100 a piece versus the triple-core's $135.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^^

Some thing fishy about that, i mean they are capable enough to obtain all those processors but didnt buy a AMD Athlon X2 6400 FX which according to them would perform far better than X3 lowest range 8450 ?? Why they stopped at 5200 only !!! ??

Also those area where it looks the X3 8450 is behind than X2 5200 is seems, influenced mostly by raw processor speed where a E8500 would outperform 9300 / 9450 also...

But that doesnt mean that E8500 is a better processor than Q9450

But simply where it is processor which counts, here is the result 

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/95/bench/Everest_02.png


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 9, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> Thats a better idea but do u think there's a possiblity that the price of HD4850 come down form 11.5k? If yes then how much?



that depends on Nvidia.if nvidia lowers price further,expect AMD to do the same.but at least expect it to be 500 bucks less.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta
can you post comparisons of INTEL's E7200,E8200,E8400 & Q6600 with AMD's X3 & X4 Line-up.

and why should user buying inte's proccy mentined above look at AMD, any reasons?
price? performance? or any other feature ?


----------



## skippednote (Jul 9, 2008)

Wat wud be beat config in 15K for casual gaming
and later i would add a gfx card as well
I need amd config


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 9, 2008)

ok i got your idea. Thanks.
Isn't the over all performance under a given setup that matters ?

Anyway i read it once again. X3 seems better.
The memory bandwidth is weak all in X3 due the damaged 4th core.

I hope Linux/Unix have no problems with X3.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

tmbsundar said:


> I am on a tight budget @18K - building for someone else
> 
> He will use this primarily as an office PC, also this will double up to watch movies, listen to songs and play some basic games - at the max. 2-D games - no 3-D games...


Then why are you getting higher end 690G mobos ? You should instead be looking at Jetway 690G for 2.5K. For future reference, Gigabyte 780G costs Rs. 4,400/-.

And for use as an Office PC with 2D games, I better recommend Sempron 2.0GHz LE for 1.6K along with VIA Motherboard for 1.6K and 512MB of DDR2 667MHz RAM. 



Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Some thing fishy about that, i mean they are capable enough to obtain all those processors but didnt buy a AMD Athlon X2 6400 FX which according to them would perform far better than X3 lowest range 8450 ?? Why they stopped at 5200 only !!! ??
> 
> ...


Hey choto, don't you think more cores would mean better virtualisation potential ? And more simultaneous multi threading performance ? Wouldn't this mean that if he is writing a DVD, ripping another DVD, listening to songs, Playing some basic 3D game like Unreal Tournament 2004 and browsing the web at the same time, 4 cores would beat the crap out of 2 ?


Captain Neo said:


> Wat wud be beat config in 15K for casual gaming
> and later i would add a gfx card as well
> I need amd config


The usual choto cheeta recommended AMD Phenom config which has *STILL* not been edited into the first page:



Choto Cheeta said:


> AMD Phenom X3 8450    @ Rs.    5500    /- + VAT
> GigaByte GA-MA78GM-S2H (AMD 780G)    @ Rs.    4400    /- + VAT
> 2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)    @ Rs.    1850    /- + VAT
> 250 GB SATA-II    @ Rs.    2200    /- + VAT
> ...


Just get DDR2 *800MHz RAM* instead of 667 MHz. It costs the same Rs. 1.8K elsewhere. I guess DDR2 800 is costly in Kolkata. 


a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ok i got your idea. Thanks.
> Isn't the over all performance under a given setup that matters ?
> 
> Anyway i read it once again. X3 seems better.
> ...


I don't know much about the memory bandwidth results, but I think the X3 *has no 4th core*.

Linux has NO problem with Three Cores in X3.

Unix was not designed to run on multiple cores and is too old and obsolete to be of intrest to anyone here, but its implementation called Sun Solaris is a free OS which exists and can run on even 8 Core Sun Ultra SPARC processor. I think it too is fully compatible.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 10, 2008)

My upgrade time has finally come. Tomorrow going to SP raod.

Guys please outline a rig for 27k !!       * 27k+12% VAT = 30k !!*

Am probably going with GigaByte GA-MA78GM-S2H (AMD 780G) + Cheapest of AMD 5600,6000,8450.

19inch monitor which one ??
Am no gamer.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I need to buy 2 pc's. 1 for shop and 2nd for home

Shop:
The job mainly is printing. And more or less, internet n MS office related stuff. I want a good configuration but reasonable price. I dont want any luxury stuff here.  My budget is 15,000. I can hold till 18,000.  But more within the budget the better. 

Home: Well my main uses are gonna be  more ofnet surfing, bit of gaming (NFS Carbon,Fifa 08 kinda games) and bit of multimedia (like watchin tv on comp using a tv tuner card, then songs n movies). And it shd help me in civil engineering course.
My budget includin UPS n stuff shd be within 25,000.  So please reccomend me a good config. 

And for both the places i want all in one ( Print scan copy). u can reccomend me other options in printing machines as the main job is printing.( say DTP printer ). So office printer need not neccesarily be all in one. 
More cheaper the office pc gets more i can utilize funds for home pc.
My overall budget is 50k for both the PC's and printer and all in one.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2008)

MetalHead said:
			
		

> Just get DDR2 800MHz RAM instead of 667 MHz. It costs the same Rs. 1.8K elsewhere. I guess DDR2 800 is costly in Kolkata.



My mistake  it is 800 MHz !!!!

@Captain Neo

15k for full system config ?? i mean display / ups and all that, or 15 for an update ??



			
				MetalHead said:
			
		

> Hey choto, don't you think more cores would mean better virtualisation potential ? And more simultaneous multi threading performance ? Wouldn't this mean that if he is writing a DVD, ripping another DVD, listening to songs, Playing some basic 3D game like Unreal Tournament 2004 and browsing the web at the same time, 4 cores would beat the crap out of 2 ?



In case of Hyper-V / VMware latest builds, yeah, they do benefit heavily from number of cores and more RAM for sure !!!

Now about Desktop application, see, all of those not only relay on Processor but on other stuff also, for example, HDD performance / RAM / IDE speed and such...

For example, even if you have a top of the line processor but still if you Playgame / Run Page File / RIP DVD / Burn DVD on a single HDD and with same IDE channel, you wont have better speed.

Where as if you have a fast SSD running the Page File, where as windows and game both are in different physical HDD and DVD burn / RIP from different drive in different channel yeah performance would be better...

Windows Vista is better in capable to manage more cores than Windows XP... but still todays os are still no yet capable enough to dedicate certain cores to certain Apps !!! So those applications which can them self use the benefit of 4 cores will benefit from more cores than others 



> Home: Well my main uses are gonna be more ofnet surfing, bit of gaming (NFS Carbon,Fifa 08 kinda games) and bit of multimedia (like watchin tv on comp using a tv tuner card, then songs n movies). And it shd help me in civil engineering course.
> My budget includin UPS n stuff shd be within 25,000. So please reccomend me a good config.



please read the 1st page 



			
				Me in 1st page said:
			
		

> Entertainment / Movies
> 
> Budget is upto Rs. 25000/-
> 
> ...





> Shop:
> The job mainly is printing. And more or less, internet n MS office related stuff. I want a good configuration but reasonable price. I dont want any luxury stuff here. My budget is 15,000. I can hold till 18,000. But more within the budget the better.



once again please read the 1st page 



			
				Me in 1st page said:
			
		

> Lets Go Low
> 
> Target PC within Rs. 12000/- + TAX
> 
> ...



thank you 

@a_k_s_h_a_y

can u please specify what are the products you need ?? like Mobo + procy + RAM + TFT thats it ?? or any thing more too ??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 10, 2008)

For 27k i need everything.
In Congress states there is 12% VAT !! hence a total of 30k

The best possible PC in 27k is what i would like to have. With A 19 inch Wide Screen LCD.
I guess it will best be AMD config for the balance act. Intel is costly.

So what do you think is the best ?? I don't play games !! For surfing (foruming?) that's it 
I suppose the basic backbone is this. Please make changes, as i might be wrong.

AMD 780G (GA-MA78GM-S2H) + X3 + Dell 19Inch LCD + Zebronics Bijli.


----------



## forever (Jul 10, 2008)

How much of a difference does disk cache size make? Im planning to go for the western digital 640 GB over a similarly priced seagate 500 GB. Only downside is the western digital has 16 MB for cache as opposed to 32 MB in seagate. Would it make a whole lot of difference in terms of performance? Also if i could get an exact pricing for the WD ill be grateful, thanks!


----------



## Chetz (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Cheetah,
Ya i had seen the first page. But at it was posted a year back i thougth price mite have varied by now. if so please do tell me. 
And 2ndly u did not mention anythin about printer and all in one machin.  it will be helpful if u tell me these 2 things.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 10, 2008)

I just need to buy the c.p.u ( dubba )
I have checked the 1st page alredy
plz recommend
intel or amd  config
i ll add gfx card after 2 months


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok guys... here is an important point to note about 780G, if you did not know it as of now.. from ArsTechnia



			
				ArsTechniaReview said:
			
		

> The 780G supports a 1.8GHz HT 3.0 connection if a Phenom processor is used. If not, the chipset defaults to HT 2.0. This disables the HD 3200's post-processing features during HD playback, though ATI's UVD engine is still supported and engaged. The 780G's northbridge is capable of driving two displays independently and supports all the necessary acronyms, including DVI, HDMI, DP, and good ol' VGA.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 10, 2008)

Captain Neo said:


> I just need to buy the c.p.u ( dubba )
> I have checked the 1st page alredy
> plz recommend
> intel or amd  config
> i ll add gfx card after 2 months


dubba ?
budget kithna ?
you want flashy looking dubba or plain looking dubba ?


----------



## sandeepr123 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Help to buy  M/B,Pro & G.C combo for my new pc*

Sir, 
     I am assembling a new PC . Please suggest a *M/B,PROCESSOR AND GRAPHICS* *CARD COMBO FOR A STRICT BUDGET OF RS. 13,500.*
My requirement for         
                            1)M/B
                                   a) 1 Firewire (MUST)
                                   b)8 channel audio-onboard (MUST)
                                   c) Raid (MUST)
                                   d) PCI-E x 16--1 NO. (MUST)
                                   e)PCI-E  x 1  --1 NO.(MUST)
                                   f)PCI  slot          --2 NO.(MUST)
                                   G)ATX Form Factor(MUST)
                                   h)P-35 Chipset---1333 mhz FSB(MUST)
                                   i) 1-Gig.Eth. port(MUST)
                                   J)1 PATA(MUST)
                                   K)e-SATA---(OPTIONAL)

                        2) AProcessor ~Rs.4500~5500+TAX
                                   CORE 2 DUO 
                        3)A Graphics card~Rs.3500(max)+TAX
                                   NVIDIA
                                   8500 GT or 8400 GS
*SUGGEST ANY OTHER COMBO WHICH YOU THINK GOOD NOT EXCEEDING Rs 13,500*.
QS.*WHICH IS BETTER*? *8400 GS OR 8500 GT*?

          The strong contenders available now are 

*  For M/B's*
                                    1)MSI P35 NEO F--Rs.5500+tax
                                    2)MSI  P 35 NEO COMBO F--Rs.5750+tax
                                    3)INTEL DP 35 DPM
                                    4) ABIT IP-35-E--Rs.5500+tax
                                       Also 5)INTEL DG 33 FB-with O/B graphics-Rs.4850+tax

* For Processors (INTEL)*
                                    1)CORE 2 DUO 2.0 Ghz
                                     2)CORE 2 DUO 2.2 Ghz--5350/-+tax
            OR ANY OTHER OF THE SAME SERIES.

*For Graphic cards(all + tax)*
                                    1)XFX 8500 GT 512 MB DDR2-3250/-
                                    2)PALIT 8500GT 512 MB DDR2-3200/-
                                    3)XFX 8500 GT 256 MB DDR2--rS.3000/-
or even                      4)ANY 8400 GS CARDS if found better.
*  SUGGEST ANY OTHER PRO M/B G.C WHICH YOU MIGHT FIND GOOD     AT                                   Rs.13,500 *
The rest of the config.is 
1.SAMSUNG 953 BW--LCD Rs.10K
2.SAMSUNG 22X DVD-W--SH-S223--Rs1200+Tax
3.1 GB KINGSTON/ZION RAM--Rs.1150+tax--WARRANTY????--3 or 1 year????
4.1 ZEBRONICS CABINET--Rs.1500+tax---WARRANTY??? 3 OR 1 year???
5.250 GB WD HDD,16 MB BUFFER--2500+TAX
6MOUSE- OPTICAL-LOGITECH-Rs.350


----------



## utsav (Jul 10, 2008)

Am just getting a new mobo ,ram, cpu,gfx card and psu.
I hav decided on intel e7200, 2gb ddr2 800mhz , nvidia 9600gso , cooler master 460watt psu .i am confused on the mobo part. I want a good mobo which can oc the e7200 upto 3.5GHz atleast. I dont wanna spend more than 4k on mobo


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2008)

Chetz said:


> Hello Cheetah,
> Ya i had seen the first page. But at it was posted a year back i thougth price mite have varied by now. if so please do tell me.
> And 2ndly u did not mention anythin about printer and all in one machin.  it will be helpful if u tell me these 2 things.



It was updated just 20 days ago i suppose  the post may be year and a half old but it gets update every month or two as the price and products change  so, do u still have any doubt, if so please post


----------



## utsav (Jul 10, 2008)

@choto look at my prblm too


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2008)

gary said:
			
		

> @Choto Cheeta
> can you post comparisons of INTEL's E7200,E8200,E8400 & Q6600 with AMD's X3 & X4 Line-up.



I would prefer X3 over E7200 because of value for money  where as if its a new system and you are getting Intel processor then stay away from any 65nm intel processors 



> and why should user buying inte's proccy mentined above look at AMD, any reasons? price? performance? or any other feature ?



Price vs Performance ration, a Rs. 10k intel platform procy + onboard VGA mobo is not that value for money when you get X3 8450 + AMD 780G mobo under 10k 



> How much of a difference does disk cache size make? Im planning to go for the western digital 640 GB over a similarly priced seagate 500 GB. Only downside is the western digital has 16 MB for cache as opposed to 32 MB in seagate. Would it make a whole lot of difference in terms of performance? Also if i could get an exact pricing for the WD ill be grateful, thanks!



Not much in real world apps, for example, you may see the difference in Page file I-O cycle but then again when you have large amount of RAM the Page file activity would be nominal, but just for eg, a real word performance difference can be seem in apps like uTorrent cheking your torrent part file to resume downloading 

hence, get the larger size I would say 

@utsav

you are upgrading from ?? the present platform ?? as see under your budget I would say X3 looks better choice with an onboard HD 3200 where as for grfx card I would suggest to wait a month or 2 till the price of 4850 comes down to a reasonable rate.. as right now its Rs. 12.5k, where as it should come down to 10k or such by this *Puja* set a target and till then run onboard with HD 3200, how is that sounds to u ??

@a_k_s_h_a_y

See, with your requirement this is what you may find...



			
				27k without TAX said:
			
		

> AMD Phenom X3 8450	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
> GigaByte GA-MA78GM-S2H (AMD 780g)	@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT
> 2 GB (1x2) Kingstone DDR2 800 MHz	@ Rs.	1800	/- + VAT
> SATA 160 GB	@ Rs.	1800	/- + VAT
> ...



it looks beyond your budget while with X3 lowest range  but see as for your need, X2 would be just fine where as with large screen I assume you would be doing some movies too, so a 250 GB HDD is what you should eye for...

hence I would suggest ADM Athlon X2 4800+ instead of X3 8450, and that should allow you to gt the PC at 27k along with a 250 GB HDD which is Rs. 2200/- + VAT


----------



## forever (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## utsav (Jul 10, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> I would prefer X3 over E7200 because of value for money  where as if its a new system and you are getting Intel processor then stay away from any 65nm intel processors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am inclined towards E7200 as according to the benchmark comparison it rocks at oc which is easily done becoz of the 45nm fabrication . So which mobo to get to pair with this proccy


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 10, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> it looks beyond your budget while with X3 lowest range  but see as for your need, X2 would be just fine where as with large screen I assume you would be doing some movies too, so a 250 GB HDD is what you should eye for...
> 
> hence I would suggest ADM Athlon X2 4800+ instead of X3 8450, and that should allow you to gt the PC at 27k along with a 250 GB HDD which is Rs. 2200/- + VAT



hey thanks a lot man !! i can try to extend by 3k !! lets see..!!
Another bad news is in Bangalore Gigabyte AMD 780G Costs 5.5k + VAT. This is confirmed.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^

get it shipped from TechShop.IN or from Itwares people...

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_31&products_id=2078 << This one is not a bad deal either  or ask any friend from (Indian state) else where to ship for u where its cheaper 

@utsav

Get few points right here, most of the hardware overclocking sites are based in places where the out side temps are close to 0c or such, hence with their room temps procy can to good clocks without any 3rd party gear, but in Indian summer condition unless you get a 3rd party CPU cooler, you wont able to do good clock 

anyway, at 4k I cant think of any good OverClocker, 4.8k + VAT would be ABiT IP35-E


----------



## Chetz (Jul 10, 2008)

hey mr cheetah alright fine.. i dint knew abt tht part. hmm anwyaz  u still havent told me about printer and all in one machine.


----------



## sdhiraj1 (Jul 10, 2008)

*W*hat is the price of intel dual-core E2180. Please suggest a mobo in 2.4k. All for office work and very little for gaming.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

@Chetz

You want to print what can you please provide an idea about it ??



> And for both the places i want all in one ( Print scan copy). u can reccomend me other options in printing machines as the main job is printing.( say DTP printer ). So office printer need not neccesarily be all in one.



can you please elaborate this part, what exactly you need in office and what is in your home for printing need ??

Also what will you print the MOST in both case ??



			
				sdhiraj1 said:
			
		

> What is the price of intel dual-core E2180. Please suggest a mobo in 2.4k. All for office work and very little for gaming.



See E2140 would around 2.4k where as under that low budget good motherboard wont be available, and if you compare E2140 along with an AMD Athlon X2 4200+ you may find AMD is a far better performer 

have u given bellow setup a thought ??

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ => Rs. 2350/- + VAT
ASUS M2N-MX SE / M2N-MX SE Plus => Rs. 2300/- + VAT

thank you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Help to buy  M/B,Pro & G.C combo for my new pc*



sandeepr123 said:


> Sir,
> I am assembling a new PC . Please suggest a *M/B,PROCESSOR AND GRAPHICS* *CARD COMBO FOR A STRICT BUDGET OF RS. 13,500.*
> My requirement for
> 1)M/B
> ...


Gigabyte 780G Motherboard - 4.4K
AMD Phenom X3 8450 - 5.5K (Or even better, wait for the cheaper X4s to come next month)
ATi Radeon HD3450 - 2K

The advantage over intel platform here is that the motherboard has much more expansion slots and features like eSATA which budget intel boards can't give you. Also, three cores of phenom give better overall performance, with better multithreading and support for 64bit virtualisation. Its more future proof. Finally, the onboard HD3200 graphics in combination with an external HD3450 graphics in hybrid crossfire can easily outperform 8500GT and perhaps even match 8600GT. This also ensures that you are able to use 4 monitors.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Cheetah

For office purpose i wanted a printer. I don think scan n copy wont have much use. And it involves printing large documents. .
Which one will be better? DTP or Inkjet or laser? 
For Home i want all in one machine.  All in one will be better. I sometimes may have printing work (like ms word ,adobe files ) and scanning will be usually pics.  Copier will also be handy for me.  
So which ones are good and reasonable.


----------



## utsav (Jul 11, 2008)

The abit ip35 e mobo seems awesome. Thanks 4 the suggestion choto


----------



## skippednote (Jul 11, 2008)

i want ram hdd mobo proccy and cabi+psu
in mybudget of 15k

i want ram hdd mobo proccy and cabi+psu
in mybudget of 15k
integrated gfx would be preferred as i will add a gfx card 2 months later


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone faced double boot issues with abit ip35 e?


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 11, 2008)

*Please Help me upgrading..urgent...purchasing this saturday*

Hi all masters...mainly CHOTO CHEETA....Please help me
I am planning to upgrade my PC from the current spec
AMD Athlon 2800+
MSI K8M Neo
Hynix 512MB*2 333Mhz
Seagate PATA(80+250)GB
Sony CDRW and DVDR
Samsung SyncMaster 15'
Microsoft Wired Desktop(a simple one)
and Creative SBS 2.0 Speakers

to

Intel Core2Duo E8400
Intel DP35DP motherboard
XFX 8400GS 256MB
SomeRAM 2GB 800Mhz
(Will My two HDs be supported on the new board???Plz help i dunno)
DVDWriteLiteOn(Please Suggest)
A WideScreen LCD 19' (Please suggest...good with touch buttons..Samsung or DELL or others??)
Wireless Keyboard and Mouse(Plz suggest)
Speakers  (budget 2000/- Im looking for any 4.1 or good 2.1 speakers)


Is this a good upgrade? Will all of them be available in market (I live in Hyderabad). 
I presently have a Mron Potter Cabinet with came with a 500W Power Supply....Will that be sufficient with the added Graphics Card in the New config.?..Plzz Help....I m planning to buy it this weekend


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

Chetz said:
			
		

> For office purpose i wanted a printer. I don think scan n copy wont have much use. And it involves printing large documents. .
> Which one will be better? DTP or Inkjet or laser?



Avoid Deskjet / OfficeJet / Inkjet at any cost for office then ,

* You would be ripped off with their cartridge cost !!!
* They are really really slow compare to LaserJet

Think for a LaserJet, I would prefer HP where as do check with pricing at your local store !!! All Models are not stocked by all dealers hence 1st find out which models are available at your place from HP.. HP or Canon where would suggest try and avoid Samsung 



> For Home i want all in one machine. All in one will be better. I sometimes may have printing work (like ms word ,adobe files ) and scanning will be usually pics. Copier will also be handy for me.



in this case you may think of a All in All deskjet / officejet from HP  once again enquirer which models are available there at your place ?? 

@Captain Neo

AMD Phenom X3 8450	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H	@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT
2 GB (1x2) DDR-II 800 MHz KingStone	@ Rs.	1800	/- + VAT
160 GB SATA-II 7200.10	@ Rs.	1650	/- + VAT
Any Local Cabinet with a Zebronics 500 watts	@ Rs.	2200	/- + VAT

Total TAX @ 4% VAT	Rs.	622	/-
*Total	Rs.	16172	/-*

Where as I would suggest to wait a couple of week, Intel is set to cut price and if it does, AMD would follow for sure 

@sivakeshava

Intel Core2Duo E8400
Intel DP35DP motherboard *<- Replace this with either ABiT IP35-E / ASUS P5K-VM*
XFX 8400GS 256MB *<- Dont buy (Mobo P5K-VM with X3100 / G33) unless you wish to play game in that case replace with 8600 GT (Mobo ABiT IP35-E)*
SomeRAM 2GB 800Mhz *<- KingStone should do*
(Will My two HDs be supported on the new board???Plz help i dunno) *<- Yes *
DVDWriteLiteOn(Please Suggest) *<- Any SATA DVD RW*
A WideScreen LCD 19' (Please suggest...good with touch buttons..Samsung or DELL or others??) *<- Dell 19" 198wef / LG is there also with their DVI range at 9200/- + VAT where as try view Sonic VX1945wm too*
Wireless Keyboard and Mouse(Plz suggest) *<- Dont buy I would say  too much battery cost *
Speakers (budget 2000/- Im looking for any 4.1 or good 2.1 speakers) *<- Either 2.1 or 5.1, dont buy 4.1, in case of 5.1, Creative Inspire T6060 is the model which I would suggest *



> I presently have a Mron Potter Cabinet with came with a 500W Power Supply....Will that be sufficient with the added Graphics Card in the New config.?..Plzz Help....I m planning to buy it this weekend



I doubt, may not, btw, how mcuh did u pay for the 500W PSU ??


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 11, 2008)

I got this Mron Potter cabinet a couple of months back ... Its for just 1500bucks but a decent 500w PSU. I saw this rating on the smps when i opened the cabinet!!
BTW i don't understand what u say bout graphics card...i tell 8400GS and u say X3000!!



Choto Cheeta said:


> Intel DP35DP motherboard *<- Replace this with either ABiT IP35-E / ASUS P5K-VM*
> XFX 8400GS 256MB *<- Dont buy (Mobo P5K-VM with X3100 / G33) unless you wish to play game in that case replace with 8600 GT (Mobo ABiT IP35-E)*



Why? Is there any reason ... Isee the specs are good for the Intel DP35DP than the Abit one... Can you guide me here....!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

sivakeshava said:


> I got this Mron Potter cabinet a couple of months back ... Its for just 1500bucks but a decent 500w PSU. I saw this rating on the smps when i opened the cabinet!!
> BTW i don't understand what u say bout graphics card...i tell 8400GS and u say X3000!!
> 
> 
> ...


its the reverse. you seem to have a misunderstanding of his statement.

He said get *only ABit IP35-E* and *don't get 8400GS, get Palit 8600GT instead*.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> its the reverse. you seem to have a misunderstanding of his statement.
> 
> He said get *only ABit IP35-E* and *don't get 8400GS, get Palit 8600GT instead*.


get a Mecury 8600GT for mere 2.7k


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 11, 2008)

I just found a link for my cabinet ....Amazing.....its here
*www.mroninternational.com/potter.htm

And the thing is that it comes bundled with a  550w PSU...and runs fine...no need to purchase a separate PSU....and it costed me a  mere 1.5k.


----------



## vikrant333 (Jul 11, 2008)

is it good to buy intel d5400xs board at this time??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

@sivakeshava



> BTW i don't understand what u say bout graphics card...i tell 8400GS and u say X3000!!



For gaming 8400 would s*ck big time, where as if no gaming then it is more profitable to buy P5K-VM which comes with x3100

where as already been said here, if considering gaming think for 8600 GT



> Why? Is there any reason ... Isee the specs are good for the Intel DP35DP than the Abit one... Can you guide me here....!!



ABiT would come with unlocked BIOS and as for performance, unlocked boards seems to provider better compare with locked ones of Intel with Core 2 platform...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 11, 2008)

guys how are AOC monitors ??
Today a dealer was hellbent on selling me an AOC.
Romeo and Juliet Models. LOL !
Contrast Ratio 3000:1. Certainly this is DCR. And brightness of 300.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

Vikrant, They aint available in India yet.

Akshay, They are good from what I ve heard. John has one.


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Choto...!
Thanks man for your valuable advice but im sorry that i didn't mention my interest.
See I am a developer but am interested in games for their physics logic and graphics...So I would like to play games like PrinceOP 3...Oblivion etc which I see in reviews are doing quite normal even at 1024*768.... Thats enough for me...I don't want a highend gaming rig and for that matter a normal.....I just need to play smoothly and main thing is that its fully compatible with direct x10 where as GMA X3100 or wateva is not . Thats the main reason im preferring that card...I a real worth for money.... I too had an integrated graphics card in mind but though that if i shed some 1k bucks more i would really go away with all kinda stuff including all the latest games.....
Does this make sense Choto....If not even then suggest something...I really love to hear from you...! Thanks


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 11, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> guys how are AOC monitors ??
> Today a dealer was hellbent on selling me an AOC.
> Romeo and Juliet Models. LOL !
> Contrast Ratio 3000:1. Certainly this is DCR. And brightness of 300.



I bought one last month for a friend .... i wld say "looks amazing" .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

> See I am a developer but am interested in games for their physics logic and graphics...So I would like to play games like PrinceOP 3...Oblivion etc which I see in reviews are doing quite normal even at 1024*768.... Thats enough for me...I don't want a highend gaming rig and for that matter a normal.....I just need to play smoothly and main thing is that its fully compatible with direct x10 where as GMA X3100 or wateva is not . Thats the main reason im preferring that card...I a real worth for money....



Why would you be then buying DP35 when you plan to have a dedicated card, the onboard VGA would be a waste which comes with such board...

X3100 / X3000 are not that bad when it comes to gaming... I have both these and fact is yeah though 8400 is bit better with its dedicated memory where as in case of gaming both s*cks 



> I too had an integrated graphics card in mind but though that if i shed some 1k bucks more i would really go away with all kinda stuff including all the latest games.....
> Does this make sense Choto....



Your reason wont be satisfied with 8400... if u can afford go for 8600 GT which is around 4.2k for XFX and other brands can be found at around 3.5k 

if the budget is a concern then opt for x3100 based boards such as ASUS P5K-VM  which is around Rs. 5k, stay onboard till you add some funds and then go for 8600 GT

Do not mind brother, one comment is valid for all of us...

When you see a game in real performance, you are bond to get addicted with its graphics and when you try you r hands in with 8400 GS u would regret the buying decision !!! Todays games a stunning where to have a little share of fun, eye for 8600 GT  where as for yesterdays games, both x3100 / 8400 would do just fine 

Both these 8400 / x3100 are meant to drive Vista with its full glory not for gaming I would say


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 11, 2008)

what if i change my current intel e4600 and palit n73pv mobo(NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i)  with 
AMD Athlon X2 4800+ and Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H or MSI K9AGM V2 / MSI K9AGM-FD (AMD 780G)---would i get better performance- and better rating in vista and yes among all mobo which one is best and 2 nd best--please do reply--my dealer may change my system for amd for a small price-
should i go for amd setup or stick to my intel setup


thanks gautam for your reply


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 11, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Why would you be then buying DP35 when you plan to have a dedicated card, the onboard VGA would be a waste which comes with such board...
> 
> X3100 / X3000 are not that bad when it comes to gaming... I have both these and fact is yeah though 8400 is bit better with its dedicated memory where as in case of gaming both s*cks
> 
> ...


Well, thank you for your post and I respect your views. But I would like to pointout my incomplete post. I was saying
"Oblivion etc which I see in reviews are doing quite normal even at 1024*768 with the 8400GS 256MB card!!!" 
this card will come for around 1.8k in hyderabad and that GT costs around 3.4k or so.
I think i ll go with a MSI P35 Neo Combo for 5.6k or a MSI P45 Neo F.
Otherwise as you have said....If I have to drop the idea of taking a graphics card then I need to look into boards like  Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD which has a good ATI graphics integration..!! I hope that I at last will end up buying some good stuff tomorrow in CTC(Chenoy Trade Center)...,...Everything depends on availability in the market....
...One more thing....Im still confused with the PSU....I somehow already have a 550W PSU which came bundled with my Mron Potter cabinet..and I see many purchase a PSU itself for 2k but my Cabinet bundle costed me only 1.5k and still works decent....I don't know the logic behind this..!!
After seeing the ratings .... m now plan to take a E8500 rather tahn E8400 as they say it costs around 8.7k here in Hyderabad. ANyways tomorrow is the last day for choice...!



manishjha18 said:


> what if i change my current intel e4600 and palit n73pv mobo(NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i)  with
> AMD Athlon X2 4800+ and Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H or MSI K9AGM V2 / MSI K9AGM-FD (AMD 780G)---would i get better performance- and better rating in vista and yes among all mobo which one is best and 2 nd best--please do reply--my dealer may change my system for amd for a small price-
> should i go for amd setup or stick to my intel setup
> 
> ...


I think you should stick to the intel setup or try upgrade to intel itself....as AMD is not worth it these days.. Intel is f****ing damn good these days.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

@sivakeshava

We are arguing for nothing, as see, I never went against the 8400 GS, infact read this, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65606

Where as I pocked my nose while saying instead of Intel DP35 opt for ABiT IP35-E  i voter for *ABiT IP35-E + 8400 GS*



> I think you should stick to the intel setup or try upgrade to intel itself....as AMD is not worth it these days.. Intel is f****ing damn good these days.



Well true if you just compare Qx9770 along with highest range X4, but certainly the statement is invalid when you compare a lower budget AMD system with a lower budget Intel

As this guy is thinking to replace his E4600 + XFX 630i 7000 along with X2 (4800) or X3 (8450) + GigaByte GA-Ma78GB-S2H

Between them AMD is far better performer


----------



## clifford (Jul 11, 2008)

hi cheeta...
sorry to barge in this way
well got a issue..well planning to upgrade my self...

have a budget of 22k..n am looking for a core2duo..with a mobo which can give me loads of usb support as i am into cell phone repairs n the dongle are mostly usb based for flashing n unlocking....can u plz direct me to a reasonable rig of 22k

thanking in advance

cliffrod goa


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 12, 2008)

I read that the new AMD top gfx pwn nVidia top gfx cards.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I read that the new AMD top gfx pwn nVidia top gfx cards.


yep 4850 knockouts 8800GT & even 9600


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by manishjha18  View Post
what if i change my current intel e4600 and palit n73pv mobo(NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i) with
AMD Athlon X2 4800+ and Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H or MSI K9AGM V2 / MSI K9AGM-FD (AMD 780G)---would i get better performance- and better rating in vista and yes among all mobo which one is best and 2 nd best--please do reply--my dealer may change my system for amd for a small price-
should i go for amd setup or stick to my intel setup

I think you should stick to the intel setup or try upgrade to intel itself....as AMD is not worth it these days.. Intel is f****ing damn good these days.

waiting for more responses-cheetha has suggested me to go for Rs. 5500/- + VAT for X3 8450  Rs. 4400/- for 780g gigabyte where as MetalheadGautham has suggested me to stick to intel setup-(Why do you want to switch anyway ? If you switch, even if you get back the EXACT same money of the original config, which I think is rare, you wouldn't benifit much at THIS stage.)
-me in dilema


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^

If you have the money, spend it... Else dont...

*Why you buy computer ?*

You have a purpose to serve...

So if you present config is not enough for your purpose, certainly make the switch  else, save the penny


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 12, 2008)

its not about purpose-they cost almost same-so which to prefer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> get a Mecury 8600GT for mere 2.7k


woops.  I meant mercury, but being used to Palit 9600GSO, I said palit. 


gary4gar said:


> yep 4850 knockouts 8800GT & even 9600


*even 9600* ? Hell, even 8800GT KOs 9600


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> woops.  I meant mercury, but being used to Palit 9600GSO, I said palit.
> 
> *even 9600* ? Hell, even 8800GT KOs 9600


check reviews
*arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/ati-4800-series-review.ars/1
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3338


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> check reviews
> *arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/ati-4800-series-review.ars/1
> *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3338


I was speaking about the word *even* being used with 9600GT.
Not about HD4850.


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 12, 2008)

Got Logitech Media Keyboard, it cost me Rs350 + 4%VAT.

Pragathi Computers, OTC Road, Bangalore - 560002


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 12, 2008)

Is this a good time to purchase a pc? I mean any new components coming into market and resulting price cuts?
I want to purchase this
core2duo e7200
2gb 800mhz RAM
9600GT (EVGA or MSI?) Please advice me
POV 500W Black Diamond
Abit ip35-e
If there are 2 hard disks (80GB and 250GB) in my PC with these components will the psu be able to handle it?
These are the specifications of the PSU.
*www.hardware.info/en-US/productdb/bGNkZ5iZmJjK/viewproduct/Point_of_View_Black_Diamond_500W/


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2008)

I heard prices are going down, so its better to wait
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=2065247
*www.gaurishsharma.com/2008/07/intel-cpu-price-cuts-to-come-on-july-20.html


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, all....thx for all your valuable suggestions which paved way to achieve this config and i got it today...saturday afternoon in hyd CTC....I decided to go myself and buy.......Here they are
Intel E8400
ASUS P5N E SLI
Transcend LifeTime 2GB DDR2 800Mhz
Zotac GeForce 8400GS 512mb
asus ls sata dvdrw
intex 4.1 just for 1300/-
camera 8.0-  600/-  but it was too bad..im testing it now...but nps 4few bucks
And in the next week im gonna but a samsung 19' NWX.monitor and continue with my seagate 80+250 IDEs.
Aint this cool config....Its running like a zapper.....


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 13, 2008)

One of my friend has 2 sticks of PROMOS RAM. He wants to sell it. 512MB sticks 667Mhz. Is this a good brand? He found them in a dell pc of his friend. He wants to sell it. The sticks are in good condition. How much can he expect for each stick?


----------



## Chetz (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello Cheetah,

 I wanted some help from u. 

As u know i am gonna buy a new system. Which OS do u think is better. XP or Vista.?
 I had asked abt Vista to my retalier. He said that it will slow down the machine. So wat do u have to say about this?


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 14, 2008)

Chetz said:


> Hello Cheetah,
> 
> I wanted some help from u.
> 
> ...



What is your system config?

Vista will take over more memory... so go for it if u have 4GB of RAM to experience its full features in complete glory...

else opt for Windows XP.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jul 14, 2008)

cheetah bhai i want to build a new system .....only the cpu i.e mobo+proccy+ram.....i hv the hard disk ,,,dvd writer n moniter......my budget is 10k.....wht do u suggest........


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 14, 2008)

I am going to order this system from theitwares.com tommorrow. Do u think the prices are alright? 
Core2Duo E7200 2.53Ghz Rs.5,900/-
2 GB DDR2 800Mhz Transcend RAM Rs.1,950/-
Abit IP35-E Rs.5,350/-
Palit HD4850 Rs.11,500/-
POV 500W Black Diamond PSU Rs.2650/-

This system will be used mainly for gaming and some movie watching. Please comment on the above configuration and prices.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 14, 2008)

one word --awesome


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

Night-Rider said:


> I am going to order this system from theitwares.com tommorrow. Do u think the prices are alright?
> Core2Duo E7200 2.53Ghz Rs.5,900/-
> 2 GB DDR2 800Mhz Transcend RAM Rs.1,950/-
> Abit IP35-E Rs.5,350/-
> ...


RAM could have been Rs. 150 cheaper. And CPU could have been Rs. 200 cheaper. But thats as low as you can get. You can't possibly buy this rig for anything lower. 

And have you considered going for AMD instead ? You can replace only CPU and Mobo, with *AMD Phenom X3 8450 for Rs. 5,500/- and Gigabyte 780G for Rs. 4,400/-*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^^^

Yes I too vote for Spider Platform  



Chetz said:


> Hello Cheetah,
> 
> I wanted some help from u.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Windows Vista wont slow you down with a new PC for certain. Infact Vista would take full advantage of *Core 2 Duo / Quad or AMD X2 / X3 /X4 *based systems rather Win XP.

There are few things which you may consider before thinking which OS to buy, in case of a new system I would always vote for *Windows Vista*  where as if you own a system which is already running Windows XP, then wait for your next upgrade and then think of a new OS as in next 2 years we are suppose to have *Windows 7* 

But once again, if you are buying a new system, consider Windows Vista...

For information, 1 GB RAM and as low as Intel 945 (GMA 3000) would be just fine for vista to run with Areo and all vidual effect  where as I would recommend 2 GB for totally smooth performance while running Photoshop type RAM hungry apps 

Thank you.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 15, 2008)

But after the reviews i have seen so far e7200 came out to be better than the spider platform. As i am mainly into gaming so 3 cores might be an overkill as the third core will be doing nothing but sitting idle thats why i chose Intel e7200+abit ip35-e

Look at this review.
*www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=751&p=7


----------



## Chetz (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Cheetah, u knw right Dealers usually put Pirated version of any software , including Vista. So is it safe to go 2 Vista. He is sayin that orignal OS (wheter XP or Vista) will cost me 5000-10000 more.. so wat to do? i don have that deep pockets. is Pirated Vista alright?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 15, 2008)

> Hey Cheetah, u knw right Dealers usually put Pirated version of any software , including Vista. So is it safe to go 2 Vista. He is sayin that orignal OS (wheter XP or Vista) will cost me 5000-10000 more.. so wat to do? i don have that deep pockets. is Pirated Vista alright?



Windows Vista Home Premium should be around Rs. 4.5k where as the business may come at around Rs. 5.5k for OEM Packs.

If you buy Windows Vista Business, Microsoft allows you free downgrade to Windows XP Pro too  *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/07/14/windows-vista-downgrade-rights-to-keep-windows-xp-alive/



> cheetah bhai i want to build a new system .....only the cpu i.e mobo+proccy+ram.....i hv the hard disk ,,,dvd writer n moniter......my budget is 10k.....wht do u suggest........



Hello,

Can you please let us know the usage of that system ? i would be easy then to suggest as per your need 

thank you.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 15, 2008)

Need a Very Basic PC (CPU) for my C.A. Friend 

He has Monitor

He Need to Run Only and Only Windows 98, Tally, MS Office thats it

He dont like Virtual PC so need some Old type Celeron or P4 processor for running Win98

Please Help


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 15, 2008)

cheeta any comments on my previous post?


> But after the reviews i have seen so far e7200 came out to be better than the spider platform. As i am mainly into gaming so 3 cores might be an overkill as the third core will be doing nothing but sitting idle thats why i chose Intel e7200+abit ip35-e
> 
> Look at this review.
> *www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=751&p=7


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> If you buy Windows Vista Business, Microsoft allows you free downgrade to Windows XP Pro too  *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/07/14/windows-vista-downgrade-rights-to-keep-windows-xp-alive/


What does Windows Vista Home Premium have that Windows Vista Business does not have ?

Does this switching right mean I can install a pirated windows xp version, named windows xp gamers edition, which is optimised for gaming, and dual boot it with normal windows vista ?


satyamy said:


> Need a Very Basic PC (CPU) for my C.A. Friend
> 
> He has Monitor
> 
> ...


I suggest getting an *Intel Dot Station* computer. It is a small computer with everything built into the monitor. It looks quite good, reminding us of classical iMacs. It has 64mb RAM, 300MHz Celeron, Intel 810 Motherboard, 10GB HDD and a 14" Colour Monitor. It has TouchPad within the keyboard instead of a mouse and comes with a phone on top for calling and dial-up.

*It costs Rs. 3640 including taxes.*

This is definitely one of the weakest computers ever by today's standards, but it fits his needs and Windows 98 perfectly. 


Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Yes I too vote for Spider Platform  .


I don't think you do. You see, there is this issue with Spider. That config is NOT SPIDER. 

Most people buying new X3 phenoms and 780G think they have spider and start flaunting that they got a gaming platform cheap. But spider is different. Spider includes ONLY Quad Core CPUs and not triple Core CPUs. Also, AMD 790FX is the spider chipset not AMD 780G. A Triple Core with 780G is something like spider with 6 legs. Not a full spider.

*But what to do ? Spider is such a cool name *



Night-Rider said:


> But after the reviews i have seen so far e7200 came out to be better than the spider platform. As i am mainly into gaming so 3 cores might be an overkill as the third core will be doing nothing but sitting idle thats why i chose Intel e7200+abit ip35-e
> 
> Look at this review.
> *www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=751&p=7


Heard the word *multitasking* ? If you are multitasking, three cores would be a bigger advantage than just two. These benchmarks involve running nothing but the benchmarking software, and thats not exactly something thats seen in real life situations. Infact, dual core CPUs had the same comment, with websites like these saying everyone to get a Pentium 4 With HT at 3.8Ghz instead of a Pentium D at 2.2 GHz per core. Because games were not yet optimised for dual cores. But they had the real advantage in real life situations. And now Dual Cores are DeFacto for gaming. The same history is repeating, with it being better to invest in a Quad Core Core2Quad or PHENOM than a dual core Core2Duo or AthlonX2. Its simply more future proof.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks

What is ur opinion abt this ?
Intel 845 Board, 2.8Ghz Proc, 512RAM, 40GB HDD

this PC can also run WinXP 

and wht will be its cost ?
Please Help


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

satyamy said:


> Thanks
> 
> What is ur opinion abt this ?
> Intel 845 Board, 2.8Ghz Proc, 512RAM, 40GB HDD
> ...


too high end 

and rare to find those parts.

btw, my friend wants to sell the exact config for 3.2k. this feels like dejavu 

anyway, how about

*Sempron LE 2.0GHz Rs. 1,400
VIA Motherboard Rs. 1,600
512mb DDR2 667MHz ram Rs. 500*

or something like that ?


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 15, 2008)

^^ Yes may be u r right. But future is uncertain. Maybe the games begin to get optimised only for quad cores. But still the triple core is a bit awkward. I don't think the games will ever get optimised for 3 core processors.
Btw i know what *multitasking* is.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 15, 2008)

better this 	Intel  	D945GCLF-ATOM  	board + cel 1.6 + Fan  	3350
Intel New Model Board With Intergrated Celeron / ATOM CPU Which Will outperform all Old Celeron Models


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I have finally zeroed in on the following config for my upgrade.all prices are approx.as the dealer had quoted 2 days ago in mumbai.I want the pc for hardcore overclocking nd casual gaming(cricket series,pro evolution soccerseries nd ps2 emulation for smackdown vs raw series)

Intel E8400 - 8k
Abit IP35-e -5k
WD 640GB -4.2k
1GB DDR3 1333MHz -2.2k
Palit 9600GSO 384MB -6k

Total=25.4k

My budget is 29-30k.i also want to fit in a cabinet+PSU+keyboard-mouse+webcam+DVD writer(Cabinet+PSU must have)

Following are my doubts

1.Will i get ip35-e with the latest bios coz the older bios has some issues with dual-boot.but that's 4mnths ago.

2.Can i get 750GB for 5k or atleast fit it in some way

3.Should i go for DDR3 or 2x1GB DDR2 800MHz.who'll perform better? 

4.Should the PSU be 500 or 600W.

5.Should i install 64bit versions of windows for any performance gain.

tomorrow's the day.plz for all the years with digit and this forum plzz guyz do reply


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> better this 	Intel  	D945GCLF-ATOM  	board + cel 1.6 + Fan  	3350
> Intel New Model Board With Intergrated Celeron / ATOM CPU Which Will outperform all Old Celeron Models


Nope. Its better I think to get AMD Sempron + VIA Board. Sempron has much more power than Atom from what I have heard.

Whats that set's cost ? And is it also ultra low power ? If so, then Atom DOES INDEED make a good choice.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 16, 2008)

I am eagerly waiting for prices cut, have delayed my purchase.
hope the wait is not too long, and Indian prices match global prices


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 16, 2008)

I wan to upgrade my system.  Upgrade will include Processor, Motherboard,RAM,GPU,PSU and Display. My budget is 1 lac in which I might buy a PS3 40GB version. Please also do keep in mind that this upgrade is going to be no sooner than December.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I wan to upgrade my system.  Upgrade will include Processor, Motherboard,RAM,GPU,PSU and Display. My budget is 1 lac in which I might buy a PS3 40GB version. Please also do keep in mind that this upgrade is going to be no sooner than December.


December ? Wait for Intel Nehalem and AMD Deneb.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 16, 2008)

Well because in December we get the principal influx of cash flow and moreover I've reserved 50K for my Laptop which I'll buy in nov. or Dec. so at that time or late to late by February I'll upgrade the desktop too. BTW I'm hoping to get a Full HD display and at max a Quad SLi or at least a SLi config. If I go for a quad SLi solution then I may not buy PS3.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well because in December we get the principal influx of cash flow and moreover I've reserved 50K for my Laptop which I'll buy in nov. or Dec. so at that time or late to late by February I'll upgrade the desktop too. BTW I'm hoping to get a Full HD display and at max a Quad SLi or at least a SLi config. If I go for a quad SLi solution then I may not buy PS3.


As I said, its great. Even I am getting my full blown upgrade next year, somewhere in June.
The advantage you will get is that you can use *Nehalem or Deneb* as the platform, and DDR3 is more accessable.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 16, 2008)

hey guys , i am getting a ASUS M3N-78 EMX HDMI motherboard for phenom platform(actually that is what i am getting with local dealers )  , they quoted me 5800/- tax paid, but i cannot find the board on ASUS Website ? what should i do ? its GF8200 chipset  ! and i am goona use a 9600GT on it  any suggestions ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Its either this - *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=676&l4=0&model=2181&modelmenu=1
or *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=676&l4=0&model=2181&modelmenu=1

Shantanu, Rather get a Gigabyte 780G and a Ati 4850.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hey guys , i am getting a ASUS M3N-78 EMX HDMI motherboard for phenom platform(actually that is what i am getting with local dealers )  , they quoted me 5800/- tax paid, but i cannot find the board on ASUS Website ? what should i do ? its GF8200 chipset  ! and i am goona use a 9600GT on it  any suggestions ?


I think its overprised. 
GF8200 is supposed to be around 3.6K and 780G around 4.5K. All plus tax.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 16, 2008)

hmm ! i have checked some online stores that quote me near about the same price on other brands like Zotac  very weird, never heard its name, my current M2N-32SLi is giving me problems  ,Gautham , u sure :O , if its like that, what should i do ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2008)

Zotac is a decent brand. You ll get the Zotac 8200 for 3.4k and 8300 for 4.2k. 
But 780G would be the best option.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hmm ! i have checked some online stores that quote me near about the same price on other brands like Zotac  very weird, never heard its name, my current M2N-32SLi is giving me problems  ,Gautham , u sure :O , if its like that, what should i do ?


I think you need to visit a computer mega road like Lammington Road to get the best accurate prices (be prapered to waste atleast 5 hours roaming in the heat without a hotel nearby the way I did in SP Road ).

BTW, see if any of the following are available:

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=639&l4=0&model=2129&modelmenu=1
*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=639&l4=0&model=2270&modelmenu=1
*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=639&l4=0&model=2252&modelmenu=1

and find their price too.

oh yes, those were AMD chipsets. For nVidia, check:

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=643
**www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=676*(with GeForce 8300 instead of 8200)
*
and ensure that the model you buy has Express Gate, or atleast Express Gate Lite.*

hope you have a happy time shopping. 



Pathik said:


> Zotac is a decent brand. You ll get the Zotac 8200 for 3.4k and 8300 for 4.2k.
> But 780G would be the best option.


wait a sec, doesn't he have 9600GT already ? So shouldn't nVidia be a better option since he needs to install only ONE DRIVER ?

And whats the price of Zotac 780G ?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 16, 2008)

what would be the price of 780G ?


----------



## Quest (Jul 16, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> I have finally zeroed in on the following config for my upgrade.all prices are approx.as the dealer had quoted 2 days ago in mumbai.I want the pc for hardcore overclocking nd casual gaming(cricket series,pro evolution soccerseries nd ps2 emulation for smackdown vs raw series)
> 
> Intel E8400 - 8k
> Abit IP35-e -5k
> ...


 

As of now it is better to go for DDR2. DDR3 is way too costly for the marginal increase of performance. Go for 64 bit OS if you like have more than 4gb of Ram beacuse with 32-bit OS the system can utilize only upto 3gb or so


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2008)

shantanu said:


> what would be the price of 780G ?



Starts at 5k I think


----------



## shantanu (Jul 16, 2008)

hmm  ! thanks gautham , got me good choices  i think i can now decide


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 16, 2008)

which brand to go for
=> DVD writer
=> 250GB HDD
=> Keyboard + mouse combo

how much will a 19" widescreen monitor cost?
prefered brand = DELL, thanks to epp


----------



## rk (Jul 16, 2008)

are these models by foxconn available in india=
M7PMX-S
M7PMX-K
and what is their price.
thx


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 16, 2008)

^^
1.Samsung or Lite ON

2.Western Digital

3.Logitech


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hmm  ! thanks gautham , got me good choices  i think i can now decide


not yet... you still haven't told if you mind installing 2 drivers, one for nVidia and one for ATi.
And do you want Express Gate or not ?

Because if your needs are simple, like pathik said, Zotac 8200 kafi hai and you save 2K compared to ASUS Express Gate 780G.

If ASUS GF8200 is cheap and has express gate, buy it blindly 


For all those readers who don't know what Express Gate is:

_Express Gate is a rebranded version of SplashTop OS found within the ASUS higher end motherboards. SplashTop is an an instant boot OS, located right inside ROM in the motherboard, and it runs on Linux. It boots in just about 5 seconds, and you can choose from a menu weather you want to access the music player, skype, firefox, and some other common apps which are preloaded instantly, or you just want to boot into the main OS. This is currently available only in ASUS motherboards, rebranded as Express Gate, due to which ASUS gets another reason to be bought even if it might be around Rs. 500 to Rs. 1000 more than other brands._


----------



## shantanu (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah just got my eye on ASUS M3N78-EMH-HDMI : it has the Express gate i think  and i am gonna go for Nvidia only  , as i know it gets cluttered when you use Ati and Nvidia together  , i have bad experiences in past lol ...

so the board above has many great features and its not MATX thats even better  

is using 9600GT ok on this ?


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ 9600gt Way too expensive right now. Just wait for a price cut or go for 4850


----------



## skippednote (Jul 17, 2008)

Is nvdia 8200 mobo better than that of ATI


----------



## shantanu (Jul 17, 2008)

i already ordered one


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

shantanu said:


> yeah just got my eye on ASUS M3N78-EMH-HDMI : it has the Express gate i think  and i am gonna go for Nvidia only  , as i know it gets cluttered when you use Ati and Nvidia together  , i have bad experiences in past lol ...
> 
> so the board above has many great features and its not MATX thats even better
> 
> is using 9600GT ok on this ?


Sweet. Did you sweat a lot on Lamington Road or you got it instantly ? For how much ?

You should try some other card. 9600GT just doesn't make the cut. Its much much better to go for either 9600GSO or HD4850, which are much more appropriately priced.

And don't get the board till you are sure that you have decided on the card. Because if you switch to ATi in the last minute for the card, nVidia mobo will screw you up big time. 

And I think going for a total spider platform (amd aur ati) is indeed worth it. HD4850 with 55nm fab is more overclockable, and 780G with again 55nm fab (and lower power consuption) and better performance is a better choice.


Night-Rider said:


> ^^ 9600gt Way too expensive right now. Just wait for a price cut or go for 4850


+1


shantanu said:


> i already ordered one


cancel it if possible.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 17, 2008)

lol the i cancelled both board and GFX i am going for 780G and Ati 4850 just got the appropriate prcing..

motherboard : ASUS M3A series with 780G chipset  == 5.3k
Gfx card : ati 4850 == 9.7k ( this one i think is pretty worth) 

i lost my full day today at computer Mall  man.. 

anymore suggestion ? as i have hold the order today


----------



## spy king (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello all!!
Been going through this thread with great interest.. so though I would join and post a few questions of my own 

I have two PC's
One's a P4 3.0ghz based system and the other an old Celeron based system..

I would like to upgrade only the CPU(mobo/procy/ram) for them..

I need one system for mild photoshop/indesign work and the other for general net/movies/light games..
But here's the catch.. I'm on a budget of about 10-15K(for both  )
and if the budget allows would like to add a DVD drive and HDD for one system..
what would you guru's suggest?? Is it going to be possible??

Thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

shantanu said:


> lol the i cancelled both board and GFX i am going for 780G and Ati 4850 just got the appropriate prcing..
> 
> motherboard : ASUS M3A series with 780G chipset  == 5.3k*
> Gfx card : ati 4850 == 9.7k ( this one i think is pretty worth) *
> ...


*Oi! You got 4850 for 9.7K ? *
*where the hell did you manage to get that stuff filthy cheap ?*

And is the mobo with Express Gate ? Which one is it ? Is it one of those from the links I gave you from ASUS website ?



spy king said:


> Hello all!!
> Been going through this thread with great interest.. so though I would join and post a few questions of my own
> 
> I have two PC's
> ...


Personal advice: Transfer the P4 PC's contents to Old Celeron. Even HDD. If RAMs are compatible, keep them too. Concentrate all your stuff to one PC and get rid of celeron mobo and proccy by selling away.

*Invest the rest of the money on a rig like this:*

Gigabyte 780G motherboard 4.4K
(low price alternative) Zotac GF8200 motherboard 3.4K
AMD Phenom X3 8450 CPU 5.5K
Transcend/Kingston Value RAM DDR2 800MHz 1.8K
Samsung SATA DVD Writer 1.2K
250GB Seagate SATA II 7200RPM 16MB Buffer HDD 2.5K


----------



## shantanu (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah from ASUS website, i think it was from the link you gave ! yes it has express gate  , my local dealer quoted me 4850 for 9.7k  ! i hope he gets it for that rate! but its worth naa ?


----------



## spy king (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Snip...
> 
> Personal advice: Transfer the P4 PC's contents to Old Celeron. Even HDD. If RAMs are compatible, keep them too. Concentrate all your stuff to one PC and get rid of celeron mobo and proccy by selling away.
> 
> ...




I need to have two working systems, One for me other for sis.. so I can't get rid of the second CPU..
also.. what are my options at the intel stables??
I was thinking I could add some more ram onto my p4 and pass it on to my sis  for her design work and use the rest of the cash on getting a new PCU for me.. 
my current rig's a P4 3.0ghzHT proccy with intel 845 board.. and 512mb ram.. 


Thanks


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 17, 2008)

i am going to update my current system. i have a budget of 20k. please give me urgent configuration. and pls include a graphics card too. i wanna buy mb+proccy,RAM,cabinet,monitor(CRT),kb+mouse,hdd,gfx card.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

spy king said:


> I need to have two working systems, One for me other for sis.. so I can't get rid of the second CPU..
> also.. what are my options at the intel stables??
> I was thinking I could add some more ram onto my p4 and pass it on to my sis  for her design work and use the rest of the cash on getting a new PCU for me..
> my current rig's a P4 3.0ghzHT proccy with intel 845 board.. and 512mb ram..
> ...


Thats what even I said. Keep the P4, add the old celeron's hdd into it.
Then, spend all the money on your computer.

but since the celeron cpu itself is now useless, chuck it.

I think I gave you the cheapest possible rig that performs by today's standards. Zotac GF8200 gives you HDMI and full HD video decoding onboard along with decent frame rates in most older games. All this for 3.4K. What more do you want ? Intel will make you shed a lot of cash on the motherboard. If you need intel, you might have to go for E7200, which costs the same as Phenom 8450, but its not as powerful in the long run. (they currently go neck to neck).


----------



## Quest (Jul 17, 2008)

hello experts!! i too need your help. I have decided the following configuration and i would like to have your suggestion

Motherboard:Asus P5Q-E delux P45 chipset
Processor	:Intel quad core Q9300
RAM		:4GB corsair DDR2 800 Mhz
Monitor	: Dell SP2008 WFP
Harddisk	:Hard disk 250 gb Seagate
Cabinet	:Antec P three hundred
OS		:Windows Vista Home premium
Drive :Asus Lightscribe DVD-RW 20 X
Power :Coller Master Extreme Duo 600W

Which graphics card to buy, my the vendor had suggested me to get an ATI card against my choice of having nVIDIA as P45 is designed for ATi crossfire, but i will be using only one gpx card.

Also suggest me a good power supply


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

Quest said:


> hello experts!! i too need your help. I have decided the following configuration and i would like to have your suggestion
> 
> Motherboard:Asus P5Q-E delux P45 chipset
> Processor    :Intel quad core Q9300
> ...


Get atleast 500GB HDD With 32MB Buffer for this rig. A puny 250GB disc will bottleneck this otherwise godly system.

Yes, ATi Is indeed much much much better option than nVidia today. Its much much much more value for money and performance per buck. See how Shantanu got a HD4850 for 9.7K. Its cheaper, cooler, more overclockable, lesser power consuming and better than nVidia 8800GT.

You might want to up the CPU to 9450 instead of 9300 to enjoy full 12MB L2 Cache.

Finally, unless the upgrade or purchase is urgent, I think its advisable to sit and wait till december so that Nehalem and Deneb appear, along with cheap DDR3 and 45nm AMD Phenoms. A high end PC *needs* to stay high end for a long time to come.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello Cheetah n others

I have two old laptops which are of no use to me now.  
one P2 n other P3
Both are 128 MB ram, 20GB Hard Disk with CD rom and compaq build . 
How much will i get for both laptops? Which is the best place to sell??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 17, 2008)

Tomorrow is the D-Day for me.
Am praying that GIGABYTE 780G is really 4.5k !!!!!!
Will settle with AMD 4800. Budget that's why.  !!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 17, 2008)

4.5k
really ? phenom X3 is for 6.8k here


----------



## navrajyadav (Jul 17, 2008)

*suggestion required please help*

friends, my bugdet is about 11k. and i want to buy 1 mobo 1 procy and ram.
the choices are
amd 6000+
msi mobo
1 gb kingston ram
or 
abit ip-35 e--5400
e7200  5800
1 gb kingston ram 1100   total=12300 slightly more than my budget.

or is any other option is possible??
if yes then tell me.

the basic query is the amd 6000+ and intel e7200 is around same cost then which one is the better option. amd or intel.

is any p45 mobo is in range 5-5.5k

friends give me advice, what should i have to do?


----------



## acewin (Jul 18, 2008)

guys I see ASUS DVD burners in less than 1300 now. Last time when I waas checking I had found the vendor was sying above 2K that was 2 months back, any ideas.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am currently planning to build one gaming, enough to  play all the recent games in decent resolution (1680 * 1050). My total budget is around 40k - 45k INR. Here is my config. Please post your suggestion guys

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400  Rs8750
Asus P5Q - Pro  Rs8400
Transcend DDR 2 800 Mhz - 4 GB   Rs3700
Seagate 750 GB (32MB Buffer, SATA 2)  Rs6000
Zebronics Vivah (400Wpsu)  Rs1450
Palit HD 4850 = Rs13000
Logitech Keyboard and mouse set. Rs600

(All prices are according to Chennai market)

So the total is 42k.
Is this config ok. Do i need extra power supply and cooling. This is my first build, help me out.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 18, 2008)

go for Zeb 500 platinum , 400Watt would be too less for your style a config


----------



## spy king (Jul 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats what even I said. Keep the P4, add the old celeron's hdd into it.
> Then, spend all the money on your computer.
> 
> but since the celeron cpu itself is now useless, chuck it.
> ...



hmmm.. seems a decent option..
But the main reason I want to upgrade is that my current rig(p4) is to slow for Photoshop work.. will a basic dual core be better at Photoshop and other design stuff than a pentium 4?? If so what config should I be looking at?

EDIT: this would be along with the Phenom 8450 already suggested.. but ideally I need to fit the two CPU's in 15k.. I know I can't get top of the line stuff.. but want to try and squeeze in as much as possible 

Thanks


----------



## shantanu (Jul 18, 2008)

hi !

i am planning to go for AMD Phenom tri core 8450 ?? its 2.1 ghz with 3.5mb total cache ! how is it gautham ? what would you recommend , i am getting it for 6.8k ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

My friend today called me in the morning and told me he was looking for a small system upgrade, just Processor, Motherboard and RAM in around 10K. I gave him the following config:


Processor Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 for 5,400/-
Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2L for 3,200/-
Kingston 2x1 GB DDR2 800MHz RAM for 2,300/-
He will buy it from Nehru Place, Delhi next Sunday. Reason for recommending him such Mobo and RAM is that this will leave him with a good amount of headroom for future upgrades as he told me that he wants his system to last for at least 3 years without requiring too much updation. he will use it mainly for simple programming tasks using Visual Studio and Netbeans IDE and occasional movie and casual gaming. I think the Nvidia's 7100 On-board graphics will take care of all of this.
If ther is better option available in the price bracket please do tell me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

shantanu said:


> hi !
> 
> i am planning to go for AMD Phenom tri core 8450 ?? its 2.1 ghz with 3.5mb total cache ! how is it gautham ? what would you recommend , i am getting it for 6.8k ?


single answer: *bargain more *


----------



## navrajyadav (Jul 19, 2008)

> navrajyadav*suggestion required please help*
> friends, my bugdet is about 11k. and i want to buy 1 mobo 1 procy and ram.
> the choices are
> amd 6000+
> ...


 
friends please suggest me what i have to do? i am waiting for reply


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jul 19, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Windows Vista Home Premium should be around Rs. 4.5k where as the business may come at around Rs. 5.5k for OEM Packs.
> 
> If you buy Windows Vista Business, Microsoft allows you free downgrade to Windows XP Pro too  *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/07/14/windows-vista-downgrade-rights-to-keep-windows-xp-alive/
> 
> ...



the system will be used for gaming ......plzzzzz help.....


----------



## spy king (Jul 19, 2008)

What are some good motherboards in the 3-4K range for Intel proccy's that have decent onboard graphics and DVI-D or HDMI outputs??
My options so far are
biostar 7050 m7
Palit N73PV

Are they anyother boards I should be looking at in this price range? also which is the best  in terms of stability and vfm..

thanks!


----------



## realdan (Jul 19, 2008)

*Intel Core 2 Duo @ Rs. 7200 /- + VAT*

what model?


----------



## piyushbajpai1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys can someone please give me the config. for a 10K AMD CPU 

 Just need  Processor + Motherboard + Hard Disk + RAM + DVD-RW + Cabinet with PSU 

 This will be used for net surfing and will be used to run MS Office .

 Budget for CPU is 10K And already have Monitor and other Peripherals .


----------



## janitha (Jul 19, 2008)

realdan said:


> *Intel Core 2 Duo @ Rs. 7200 /- + VAT*
> 
> what model?



What does this mean?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2008)

hey thanks cheetha ! and MHG.
I got this rig.

AMD 4800 X2............................3300
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H..........4950
2x Transcend JET RAM...............2000
Segate 500GB..........................3200
Moser Bear DVD  20x.................1100
Logitech Wireless Set................1250
Creative Inspire 2.1...................1600
Zebronics Bijli+400W..................1550
Frontech 600VA........................1450

That's total with tax 21300 !!!


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 19, 2008)

buddy u r getting seagate 500gb for 3200--i got it for 4300


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 20, 2008)

piyushbajpai1 said:


> Guys can someone please give me the config. for a 10K AMD CPU
> 
> Just need  Processor + Motherboard + Hard Disk + RAM + DVD-RW + Cabinet with PSU
> 
> ...



Hi,

AMD Athlon X2 4200+	@ Rs.	2400	/- + VAT
ASUS M2N-MX SE	@ Rs.	2350	/- + VAT
1 GB DDR-II 667 MHz KingStone	@ Rs.	850	/- + VAT
160 GB SATA-II 7200.10 (WD / Segeate / SAMSUNG)	@ Rs.	1825	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local cabinet with default 450 watts SMPS	@ Rs.	1200	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	389	/-
*Total	Rs.	10114	/-*

This should be fine for the job you want to perform...



> friends, my bugdet is about 11k. and i want to buy 1 mobo 1 procy and ram.
> the choices are
> amd 6000+
> msi mobo
> ...



Why not X3 ?? The 8450 is Rs. 5500/- + VAT where as a 780G would be around Rs. 4400/- + VAT !!! add 2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz and u would be around Rs. 12k I suppose !!! wont that be a good idea ??

@SenthilAnandh

45k for a CPU is a very good budget... Personal I would suggest few change in your setup which you have in mind, try to buy Corsier / OCZ Value 667MHz ram over kingstone or transend 800 MHz  and cooler master 600 watts extreme which is Rs. 3200/ - + VAT 

@s18000rpm

Which is you present display bother ??

Dell 19" would be around Rs. 9200/- + VAT or around Rs. 9500/- all which certainly is really good buy


----------



## shantanu (Jul 20, 2008)

where were you when i was buying


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> where were you when i was buying



Available for you always in my mobile , so let me rephrase the question,

you had my mobile number and license to call any time so, if you needed why didnt to dialed my number


----------



## acewin (Jul 20, 2008)

MSI P5 Neo in 6.5K is lowest cost P45 based mobo.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 20, 2008)

i did to  lol ! i meant you didnt reply here naa


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 20, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i did to  lol ! i meant you didnt reply here naa



as far I a remember, with that noise of bus engine in background, u were suppose to wait for 3 months before switching to spider platform


----------



## utsav (Jul 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey thanks cheetha ! and MHG.
> I got this rig.
> 
> AMD 4800 X2............................3300
> ...



heyy dude is it really 3200 for the hdd


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey thanks cheetha ! and MHG.
> I got this rig.
> 
> AMD 4800 X2............................3300
> ...


Sweet. I see that you avoided Phenom and saved a couple of grands.

But heeey, I have never seen a Moser Baer 20X DVD Writer anywhere here, though benchmarks put it at a good spot. How is your experience with it ?


utsav said:


> heyy dude is it really 3200 for the hdd


perhaps its 8mb or 16mb buffer...


----------



## utsav (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ 16mb buffer is priced 4.3k and 32mb @ 4.8k ,so which one it is. I am buying one today so i want to be sure abt its pricing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> ^^ 16mb buffer is priced 4.3k and 32mb @ 4.8k ,so which one it is. I am buying one today so i want to be sure abt its pricing


on theitwares.com, *theitwares.com/hdd/hdd.htm see seagate 32mb buffer 500gb drive. its just 4100. its supposed to be the most vfm hdd available.


----------



## spy king (Jul 20, 2008)

What are some good motherboards in the 3-4K range for Intel proccy's that have decent onboard graphics and DVI-D or HDMI outputs??
My options so far are
biostar 7050 m7
Palit N73PV

Are they anyother boards I should be looking at in this price range? also which is the best in terms of stability and vfm..

thanks!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^

XFX 630i 7150 @ 3.4k + VAT may be an option for you 

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/20/qui...or-a-budget-yes-performance-quad-core-system/


----------



## spy king (Jul 20, 2008)

wow!! that looks like a really vfm board!!

could you suggest a board thats got decent OC capabilities within this price range, needn't have HD outputs..  , This would be needed for another system, first a dual core proccy then upgrade to an E7200...

Thnks!


----------



## navrajyadav (Jul 20, 2008)

> Why not X3 ?? The 8450 is Rs. 5500/- + VAT where as a 780G would be around Rs. 4400/- + VAT !!! add 2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz and u would be around Rs. 12k I suppose !!! wont that be a good idea ??


thats a good idea chootu, is its performance is good than x2 6000+, i hear that some price drop in intel product on 20th july.\ wait for that or its a good deal, is it is better option than intel products, chootu i am planing to buy a graphics card later, tell me good mobo for it.

thanks


----------



## Chetz (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello Cheetah n others, after readin ur threads i went to the dealer.

Here is the Quotation given by him. 

AMD AM2 x2 4800+ Processor
Jetway AMD Chipset motherboard,
1GB DDR 2 Ram
160GB SATA Harddisk
20x DVD Writer
17" View sonic TFT Colour Monitor 
Mercury ATX Cabinnet + SMPS
Logitech optical Mouse
Logitech Multi Media Keyboard,
Creative 2.1 Speakers
600 Va UPS V-Gurad with 15-20 Mins Back up.

Total : 24,300

Can u comment on this config ?? Is it good?? 

I am also planning to replace 1 gb ram in above config with 2gb ram. And 17" monitor with 19".  And also will add a TV tuner card. How much more will these extras cost me??

Which TV tuner card is good??

shd i replace 2.1 speakers with 5.1 ???  

Watz ur opinion abt Cordless KB n mouse ?? 

And how is the motherboard. I don have much idea abt mother boards. So i am asking u. I had asked my dealer why he isnt putting ASUS , he told it gives much prob. How is this Motherboard?? 

Is there any other changes i shd make in the above config?? Let me remind u again. My uses are mainly net surfing, multiledia (TV, songs n movies) and bit of gaming.  My budget is max within 30K. 

Do u think I need a quadquore system ??

Cheetah n others plz plz help me.. i don wanna end up makin a wrong decision.


----------



## piyushbajpai1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Hi,
> 
> AMD Athlon X2 4200+    @ Rs.    2400    /- + VAT
> ASUS M2N-MX SE    @ Rs.    2350    /- + VAT
> ...



Thanks Saurav


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah it costs only 3200Rs. The ST3500820AS HDD. Which is 500GB with 8MB Buffer.

And i am exchanging this HDD with my friend's 320GB HDD + 1000 Rs. He wanted this HDD. LOL.

And Liteon is now Moser Baer Liteon.
You don't get Liteon DVD writer anywhere, atleast in INDIA.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 20, 2008)

and moserbaer sucks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Yeah it costs only 3200Rs. The ST3500820AS HDD. Which is 500GB with 8MB Buffer.
> 
> And i am exchanging this HDD with my friend's 320GB HDD + 1000 Rs. He wanted this HDD. LOL.
> 
> ...


8Mb Buffer 
dude, you may have serious performance issues.
Its much more worth having invested extra thousand in 32mb buffer.

...unless you use that hdd only for storing static data like movies, songs, etc or as an external backup drive.


shantanu said:


> and moserbaer sucks


as far as I have seen, only their DVD RWs and PenDrives suck.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Jul 20, 2008)

guys i hv paticulared on the following items for my cpu......

mobo:AMD GIGABYTE  MOTHERBOARD AM2+ RS780 ATI CHIP DX10
proccy:AMD PHENOM  64 X 4 9550 CPU 2.2GHZ 2MB L2 CACHE 2MB L3
ram:1gb transcend 800mhz
hdd:250gbs
writer:liteon(i hv tht)


the system will be running on xp....
plz comment....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

Increase the RAM.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello after a long think now i came to this config but confused in Intel and AMD...

*Purpose -* I want a Machine That is all rounder but a medium or low config. Will not use mainly for anything. I should play movies, encode them, play games (occasionally), Photoshop. That is it.. Will not use it in a Hardcore manner. Not interested in OC. Should be Upgradeable in case of GFX and Processor.



*Confused in Mobo + CPU Combo*

*Amd*
Amd 4800 (can be changed to anything)
GA-MA78GM-S2H

*Intel* 
Processor - C2D E7200 (that is fixed)
Mobo Yet not Fixed (Please also look for GFX. Should i use the onboard on or the PCI-E one)


*Other things*
Ram - x1 Kingston HyperX 2GB PC2-8500 Module(s)
DVD-RW - Asus DRW-2014L1T
Speaker - creative inspire t6060
Hard disk - WD CAVIAR SE163200AAKS-00B3A0 320gb
Logitech Combo (Keyboard + Mouse)
Dell SE198WFP or View Sonic vx1945wm or LG L194WT WideScreen HD TFT
Zebrmonics Platinum 500 watts

*Still confused with*
Cabinet - as per mobo size.. (i really want to make it small but like a vcr but also in budget)
TV TUNER - Hauppauge PVR 150 MCE, PixelView Play TV Pro 3, Hauppauge WinTv PVR-150
Cpu Cooler - Do suggest one that is mpeg2 compatible (compressed video).
UPS - 650va (Do suggest one that is Software Compatible so auto shutdown visat/xp compatible)


Please Comment on them... (if there is multiple option that means i am confused)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2008)

Well i do know about the buffer usage.
Its important stage between DMA between HDD and RAM. But 8MB is more then ok for my needs. Besides i am giving this to my friend.

Now Check out what i got. Its a Steal. Check out Specs here.
*
ViewSonic  VX1940W ! For 10100 Rs !*

Pictures for your pleasure. 

*img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/4/7/20/t_DSC00475film_6f96e9e.jpg

*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/4/7/20/t_DSC00476film_73b86fb.jpg

I got it From Kukreja Electronics in 3rd Block Jaynagar.


----------



## forever (Jul 21, 2008)

^ Im getting me a VX2235 soon


----------



## anshul (Jul 21, 2008)

I need a new PC. My budget is 25-30k and I want Nvidia 8600 GT 512 DDR2/256 DDR3 (within the price)in it.
I need a 17/19"TFT and rest.
I need a bang for the buck and need it really quick! I have only 1 week left for my holidays to be over.
Anything in AMD or a core2 Duo.(not a dual core.....I think it sucks!)

One dealer offered this at 35k
AMD Athlon 64 4500
ASUS motherboard(didnt mention model or chipset)
2 GB DDR2
250 GB+80 GB
DVD RW
ATX cabinet
19" samsung tft
Altec LAncing 2.1 that cheapest one(1421 i think)
UPS APC 500VA
FDD


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And don't get the board till you are sure that you have decided on the card. Because if you switch to ATi in the last minute for the card, nVidia mobo will screw you up big time.
> |



Any specific reason for that ?

One of my friend wants to add that 4850 to his 680 based nvidia mobo.
Should he cancel his plan ?

Can you provide some links you really screwed up by buying ati gfx card & nvidia mobo ?


----------



## satyamy (Jul 21, 2008)

My friend is going to buy Core 2 Duo Processor just for office use 
can someone Please tell which motherboard suits best ?



anshul said:


> I need a 17/19"TFT


I suggest go for Samsung 22" LCD for Rs. 12600/- (Mumbai)


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

satyamy said:


> My friend is going to buy Core 2 Duo Processor just for office use
> can someone Please tell which motherboard suits best ?
> 
> 
> I suggest go for Samsung 22" LCD for Rs. 12600/- (Mumbai)


Get the Intel DG31PR Mobo, Its good but does not support overclocking. but in office use you won't need over clocking either. cost about 3.5k


----------



## Chetz (Jul 21, 2008)

Chetz said:


> Hello Cheetah n others, after readin ur threads i went to the dealer.
> 
> Here is the Quotation given by him.
> 
> ...



Hello.. is any1 here to reply to me????


----------



## shantanu (Jul 21, 2008)

i think its too expensive ! all goods might be quoted too much .. 

if i calculate your config then :

21600/- tax paid is the costing i get ! 

the config is for a normal PC , change the motherboard to ASUS or Zotac and ask which chipset he is using.. !

if you have a budget of 30k , you must have 667mhz 2 gb Transcend or kingston
go for a normal TV tuner if you dont want extensive quality.. 

also try to opt for a good board so that you get good onboard GFX , if not a dedicated card


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2008)

@blackbird

Coool user ID, why not considring the HP BlackBird Desktop it self 

anyway, what is your budget man ??

@a_k_s_h_a_y

congrats on the purchase, where is the review ??

@anshul

Please take the quote for product by product basis, that would help a lot to decide

@Chetz

please try and obtain the product by product price, as in Rs. 25k 2 GB RAM alond with a 780G chipset should come


----------



## utsav (Jul 22, 2008)

I am having problm in gettin the coolermaster 460watt pcar-a3 psu. Rashi says they dont hav coolermaster.my local dealer is asking me to get him the distributor contact info so that he will source the psu for me. Any info guys who stocks coolermaster in india?
Also whats the model number of seagate 500gig drive with 16mb buffer.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Chota cheeta
My Budget is Around 33-38 k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

topgear said:


> Any specific reason for that ?
> 
> One of my friend wants to add that 4850 to his 680 based nvidia mobo.
> Should he cancel his plan ?
> ...


Its not *really* screwing up. Its just that he has nvidia onboard graphics. To that board he is installing an ATi card. In the end, he needs to install both nVidia ForceWare drivers and ATi Catalyst drivers for his PC, and this will bloat his system. It makes the system heavy.

680 does not have onboard gfx, so ATi card won't hurt.

I don't have any links, but in your friend's case, there is NO PROBLEM at all. (I hope).


gary4gar said:


> Get the Intel DG31PR Mobo, Its good but does not support overclocking. but in office use you won't need over clocking either. cost about 3.5k


for 3.5K, Zotac GeForce 8200 will give much better performance.


----------



## forever (Jul 22, 2008)

satyamy said:


> My friend is going to buy Core 2 Duo Processor just for office use
> can someone Please tell which motherboard suits best ?



GIGABYTE GA-EP31-DS3L, great board and overclock friendly too. Would cost you 3.4k at lynx.


----------



## janitha (Jul 22, 2008)

utsav said:


> I am having problm in gettin the coolermaster 460watt pcar-a3 psu. Rashi says they dont hav coolermaster.my local dealer is asking me to get him the distributor contact info so that he will source the psu for me. Any info guys who stocks coolermaster in india?
> Also whats the model number of seagate 500gig drive with 16mb buffer.



Available @ Prime for Rs.2200+Rs.150 shipping.
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

utsav said:


> I am having problm in gettin the coolermaster 460watt pcar-a3 psu. Rashi says they dont hav coolermaster.my local dealer is asking me to get him the distributor contact info so that he will source the psu for me. Any info guys who stocks coolermaster in india?
> Also whats the model number of seagate 500gig drive with 16mb buffer.


*www.coolermaster.com/wheretobuy.php?language=in&couSel=India


----------



## monkey (Jul 22, 2008)

Can try here also: *yantraonline.in/product.asp?CompId=39


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its not *really* screwing up. Its just that he has nvidia onboard graphics. To that board he is installing an ATi card. In the end, he needs to install both nVidia ForceWare drivers and ATi Catalyst drivers for his PC, and this will bloat his system. It makes the system heavy.
> 
> *680 does not have onboard gfx, so ATi card won't hurt.
> 
> ...



Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its not *really* screwing up. Its just that he has nvidia onboard graphics. To that board he is installing an ATi card. In the end, he needs to install both nVidia ForceWare drivers and ATi Catalyst drivers for his PC, and this will bloat his system. It makes the system heavy.
> 
> 680 does not have onboard gfx, so ATi card won't hurt.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to install onboard gfx drivers, if you are using Extra Graphics card.
just install Graphics driver for your Graphics card.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I don't think you need to install onboard gfx drivers, if you are using Extra Graphics card.
> just install Graphics driver for your Graphics card.


it makes a good practice if you don't intend to game regularly. external gpus draw too much power.

But ofcourse, in 780G's case, all this is not needed. It turns the dedicated card off when a game or similar gpu demanding app is not running. Thats why its recommended for people wanting to save some money in the form of electricity bills.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> it makes a good practice if you don't intend to game regularly. external gpus draw too much power.
> 
> But ofcourse, in 780G's case, all this is not needed. It turns the dedicated card off when a game or similar gpu demanding app is not running. Thats why its recommended for people wanting to save some money in the form of electricity bills.


But it isn't practical to switch Display cable from Graphics card port to mobo's Port and vice versa
it is very inconvenient. doing this regularly may damage your cable connector


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> But it isn't practical to switch Display cable from Graphics card port to mobo's Port and vice versa
> it is very inconvenient. doing this regularly may damage your cable connector


I have a friend who has a tug of war with his dad, who keeps removing his 7800GTX so that he will stop gaming. He has still not lost his card 

But anyway, doing so is a part of history now since 780G is in.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I have a friend who has a tug of war with his dad, who keeps removing his 7800GTX so that he will stop gaming. He has still not lost his card
> 
> But anyway, doing so is a part of history now since 780G is in.


are you trying to say 780G IGP will replace all external graphics cards?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> are you trying to say 780G ISP will replace all external graphics cards?


depends on what meaning you use. 780G has a feature which turns off the external GPU when its not needed and when the onboard GPU is enough for the work.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Jul 22, 2008)

can anyone tell me what is the current price of ASUS P5K-VM MOTHERBOARD????
.....and is it overclock friendly??? as I am going for a 45 nm intel proccy in the next year and want to overclock it later on.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 22, 2008)

Gautham : what ? where ? how ? when ? 

currently posting with a  PIII 450mhz  intel Se4400BX-2 mobo and 192 mb ram (


----------



## anshul (Jul 22, 2008)

Here I am running bonkers to get a decent PC under 30k range with good graphics card and you are telling me to go for a 22" TFT.
Dude I cannot extend my budget any further.

The dealer says that in the past two months the hardware prices have risen(as in budget increase was to be of 12% and if I calculate 21600Re 12% then it is 32000/-approx.

I told another dealer about that config mentioned by Choto Cheeta and he says that these are the prices of Nehru Place DELHI and not Shimla.

If I downgrade the config from AMD 4800+ to AMD 4400+, then how much performance will suffer?

PC would mainly be used for entertainment, lots of Counter Striking and many times Latest Games.(I am not Die Hard but want the gameplay to be smoothest and without glitches). I like good graphics.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2008)

> I told another dealer about that config mentioned by Choto Cheeta and he says that these are the prices of Nehru Place DELHI and not Shimla.



What are the prices you are getting mate ??

Can you please post product by product as some time with while u ship it from Mumbai / Delhi / Kolkata to your local place, it still becomes really cheap


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

abhisek_bsws said:


> can anyone tell me what is the current price of ASUS P5K-VM MOTHERBOARD????
> .....and is it overclock friendly??? as I am going for a 45 nm intel proccy in the next year and want to overclock it later on.


_edited!_

damn, i thought you were Choto Cheeta
please choose a unique avaatar, it creates lots of confusion


----------



## utsav (Jul 23, 2008)

janitha said:


> Available @ Prime for Rs.2200+Rs.150 shipping.
> *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28



arey loot liya.  theitwares.com is selling for 2k +shipping and some guys on other forums have bought it for 1.7 to 1.9k locally


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> Gautham : what ? where ? how ? when ?
> 
> currently posting with a  PIII 450mhz  intel Se4400BX-2 mobo and 192 mb ram (


you mean 780G's GPU turn off option ?
Did I forget to mention that its only available if you get a supported hybrid graphics capable card ? 

BTW, nice rig. Even MY rig pwns it


----------



## Chetz (Jul 23, 2008)

Chetz said:


> Hello Cheetah n others, after readin ur threads i went to the dealer.
> 
> Here is the Quotation given by him.
> 
> ...



Hello Shantanu n Cheetah



shantanu said:


> i think its too expensive ! all goods might be quoted too much ..
> 
> if i calculate your config then :
> 
> ...



That guy has quoted 22,100 for the system without UPS. 

I verified with diffrent shops in mangalore n also a trusted long time dealer in bangalore . the difference is within Rs 500/-

Actually i don have much clue guys ab buyin a comp. So only i am askin u people.. plz plz guide me.. 
Wat mother board do u suggest me for AMD AX2 4800 ??
Is on board graphics enough for my uses or shd i go for graphics card??
can any1 tell me abt ATI All in Wonder.  Some guy told me itz better than puttin graphics card n tv tuner card sepatetly !! wat shd i do?? watz itz cost??
then is Altec Lans 2.1 better than Creative 5.1 ???
Some one please give me the cost of 22" Viewsonic monitor??

I am to much confused and hve much unansweed questions in my last post n this post as well !! plz plz help me..  I am jus gonna buy things as u people suggest.. i trust u guyz..


----------



## blackbird (Jul 23, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta

Can u please quote on the machine in the range of 33k ?

Should i go for Intel or AMD ?
Which Mobo ?
Does it support Dual GFX card ? (for upgradability) i think it is crossfire tech.
I want a 17" LCD, Dual Lan for ISP bonding 256k + 256 = 512kbps speed (if possible), 
upgradable (cpu, gfx), tv tuner, good vantilation.
Please Quote Immediately because i will go to mumbai tomorrow to buy this stuff from lamington road.
Any one please comment.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

,

500 diffeence is ok, coz rates differ from city to city ! the only thing you should remember is that you get a motherboard which is future proof ( well, there is no thing thats future proof  , but for coming year i may say )

get a motherboard with PCIe 2.0 and atleast 4 ram slots ( which is alsmot in all boards now )

as you mentioned before you budget is 30k, you might wanna go for ASUS 780G with a AMD X2 4800+ or if you can get get a X3  ,
ups is must for your purchase 

22" might be form 15k or so..
Creative 5.1 rocks , but if you want for music its altec


----------



## sivakeshava (Jul 23, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Well i do know about the buffer usage.
> Its important stage between DMA between HDD and RAM. But 8MB is more then ok for my needs. Besides i am giving this to my friend.
> 
> Now Check out what i got. Its a Steal. Check out Specs here.
> ...



In my opinion you should've got yourself a Samsung 943NWX LCD which was costing only 9400/- in hyderabad CTC.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 23, 2008)

@ shantanu

thanks mate.. shd i go for tv tuner card n graphics card separate or shd i go for ati all in wonder card


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> ,
> 
> 500 diffeence is ok, coz rates differ from city to city ! the only thing you should remember is that you get a motherboard which is future proof ( well, there is no thing thats future proof  , but for coming year i may say )
> 
> ...


I think if he is in for a relatively low budget PC, he should instead go for a cheaper Gigabyte or Zotac 780G motherboard, or, even lower, a Zotac GeForce 8200 board. With the last option, he can manage to wriggle out enough money to get a X3


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2008)

sivakeshava said:


> In my opinion you should've got yourself a Samsung 943NWX LCD which was costing only 9400/- in hyderabad CTC.



no mate. I think that Viewsonic display is better. It's resolution is 1680x1050, 2ms response time, has DVI and VGA ports. Samsung 943NWX lags behing this particular model by a mile. It's a shame that samsung does not include a DVI port on most of it's current gen LCD's.

Checked few models online and they say that this viewsonic monitor a good performer.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think if he is in for a relatively low budget PC, he should instead go for a cheaper Gigabyte or Zotac 780G motherboard, or, even lower, a Zotac GeForce 8200 board. With the last option, he can manage to wriggle out enough money to get a X3



Hey dude, i don mind if i spend extra money dude..  i can go till 35,000 max..  but i want best in my system.  and in my config 22" tft monitor is a must i need it . other components may vary as u people reccomend. if u want suggest me a pc config please.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

Chetz said:


> Hey dude, i don mind if i spend extra money dude..  i can go till 35,000 max..  but i want best in my system.  and in my config 22" tft monitor is a must i need it . other components may vary as u people reccomend. if u want suggest me a pc config please.


one question before I proceed: do you need a good graphics card ? 
another question: do you need *express gate* ?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

you should go for seprate cards ..  

gautham got my Quad  9550 : usign it on stock cooling  ! tell me some toold to test it   ... it has 4mb total cache and runs on 2.20 mhz


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 23, 2008)

@shantanu
can  u give ur 3D mark at diff resolutions? with ur new 4850 and 9550?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

sure ! just got the proccy  , which 3d mark should i use ?


----------



## utsav (Jul 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> it has 4mb total cache and runs on 2.20 mhz



man ur proccy runs too fast  

some1 suggest me which g31 mobo i should use to pair my e7200 with it .abit ip35 e has issues so not going for it now. max budget 3.3k .no intel  originals plz.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

Dude congratulations. I have NO idea about synthetic benchmarks since I am so used to doing things the old fashioned way:

see the time taken to encode Digit Don DVD (ah... those were the days of digit mag) to XviD high quality 700MB video with Vorbis ABR 128kbps using Handbrake

Play Crysis and at the same time browse in IE for cheatcodes

While doing the above ripping, also browse firefox with 20 tabs open and listening to audio from music player

etc

Hadrcore old fashioned but most realistic. If it satisfies you, consider the result positive 

I guess only hellgate or darklord or similar benchmark guru can help you...


----------



## satyamy (Jul 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I suggest getting an *Intel Dot Station* computer. It is a small computer with everything built into the monitor. It looks quite good, reminding us of classical iMacs. It has 64mb RAM, 300MHz Celeron, Intel 810 Motherboard, 10GB HDD and a 14" Colour Monitor. It has TouchPad within the keyboard instead of a mouse and comes with a phone on top for calling and dial-up.
> 
> *It costs Rs. 3640 including taxes.*
> 
> This is definitely one of the weakest computers ever by today's standards, but it fits his needs and Windows 98 perfectly.


WOW!
What and Idea yaar
Thanks Gautam

Actually my Uncle who lives in Our Hometown want a Small PC for Typing and Little Internet work 
So this suits perfect 
and I can also give him this low budget PC as a Gift 

One Question 

Can we connect Printer and PS/2 in Intel Dot Station ?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks man ! i will test it today itself


----------



## moshel (Jul 23, 2008)

do the MSI K9AGM V2 / MSI K9AGM-FD (AMD 780G) have onboard video???????

any good mobo for AMD proccy (tell me which chipset it is) from the asus stables?? must have onboard video.

its easier to get Asus in ahmedabad.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> one question before I proceed: do you need a good graphics card ?
> another question: do you need *express gate* ?



I don want a graphics card if itz too much expensive and crosses my budget . if u can fit it in within 35 k itz fine.. 
let me repeat again  : i am not that serious gamer. i pleay only fifa, CS,GTA kinda games.  and i use pc for much of multimedia like watchin tv, movies n listenin music. 

then i dunno watz express gate.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

my temperatures are shows to be : 51 C isnt that way too high ? th core temp are  38 -38- 38- 38 , but i touched the heatsink its barely warm ? 

can anyone shed some light ? might be bad report ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 23, 2008)

shantanu said:


> my temperatures are shows to be : 51C
> 
> can anyone shed some light ? might be bad report ?



so High temp in your Body?
Buddy, normal body temperatures are around 37C.
wonder how are are still alive, you need urgent medical attention


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

lol ! oops ! My AMD phenom shows 51 C


----------



## shift (Jul 24, 2008)

*Rate this rig   +   help*

bought this today for my frind and *SLI*'ed it

AMD Athlon 6000+ - Rs.5250
ASUS M2N E SLI - Rs.4775
2 X 1GB 667Mhz - Rs.2000
Seagate SATA 360GB HDD - Rs.2450
ASUS SATA DVD Writer with LightScribe - Rs.1350
22" ViewSonic - Rs.12500
2 X XFX 8600GT 512MB (*SLI*)- Rs.9000
Zebronics RAGE Cabinet - Rs.2500

EDIT : Oh, i forget, 650W Typhoon SMPS (dnt knw the price)

im planning to buy this config too, maybe next week

please tell which and what to change....


PLUS


i need help

there is no sound

can anybody tell me where to put the jumper to enable the audio?



thanks again


----------



## shantanu (Jul 24, 2008)

merged


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dude congratulations. I have NO idea about synthetic benchmarks since I am so used to doing things the old fashioned way:
> 
> see the time taken to encode Digit Don DVD (ah... those were the days of digit mag) to XviD high quality 700MB video with Vorbis ABR 128kbps using Handbrake
> 
> ...



no need to be sad 
here, check out this :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61571


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

satyamy said:


> WOW!
> What and Idea yaar
> Thanks Gautam
> 
> ...


Does Intel 810 chipset have PS/2 port ? Does it have a port to connect a printer ?
Depending on that reply, my answer is Yes or No.

And BTW, this is one of the most crippled PCs you can buy as a gift. It looks attractive, and I have seen it running on a store for billing system when I was out hunting for fresh frenchies, but I doubt it can do anything big. Other than surfing with old version of IE, typing in office 97 and running windows 98, it can't do much.


Chetz said:


> I don want a graphics card if itz too much expensive and crosses my budget . if u can fit it in within 35 k itz fine..
> let me repeat again  : i am not that serious gamer. i pleay only fifa, CS,GTA kinda games.  and i use pc for much of multimedia like watchin tv, movies n listenin music.
> 
> then i dunno watz express gate.


Given a choice between spending some money for getting a better CPU and a better Graphics Processing power, what would you prefer ? Thats the simple question. A basic GPU can easily fit in a 35K budget 

And Express Gate is a feature many ASUS motherboards have, read this: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splashtop then decide if its worth spending 1K extra for this awssome feature.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 24, 2008)

@Chota Cheeta
What a Ignorance.
I am trying to communicate from 7 days even i opened 2 threads for this still i am not getting a simple answer to my question.. I am not asking for a full config just want a good mobo and a decision in amd and intel.. Now i am leaving to mumbai no need to tell anything.. This is really stupid that i asked something on this forum.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Given a choice between spending some money for getting a better CPU and a better Graphics Processing power, what would you prefer ? Thats the simple question. A basic GPU can easily fit in a 35K budget
> 
> And Express Gate is a feature many ASUS motherboards have, read this: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splashtop then decide if its worth spending 1K extra for this awssome feature.



Hello Gautham, i will choose for better graphics processing power coz i don think i have any use in gettin a high speed cpu. for my use it will be like fittin horse's head to a donkey's body. 
And ya express gate seems 2 be a nice feature. if itz worth i will go for it.
so wat config wil u suggest me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

Chetz said:


> Hello Gautham, i will choose for better graphics processing power coz i don think i have any use in gettin a high speed cpu. for my use it will be like fittin horse's head to a donkey's body.
> And ya express gate seems 2 be a nice feature. if itz worth i will go for it.
> so wat config wil u suggest me.


zotac gf8200 3.4k no express gate
asus m3a 780g 5.5k express gate

worth the price diff ?


----------



## Chetz (Jul 24, 2008)

roughly 2 k right.. so i really don mind that much diff...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2008)

@shift, 

OMG, you bought XFX 8600GT and running two of them in SLI mode??? that's a terrible mistake dude. It's a microwave reaching ultra high temperatures.

two of them will be enough to make grill chicken 

if you notice ultra high temperatures, replace the GPU's fans with cooler master's

COming to the audio issues, just check the motherboard layout in the manual or call the dealer who sold you the PC.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 24, 2008)

i just bought the nano paste available at cooler master with a vortex CPU cooler  my temp were 51 and now they came down to 29 C :O  amazing.. it really works plus i updated my BIOS to latest


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 25, 2008)

blackbird said:


> @Chota Cheeta
> What a Ignorance.
> I am trying to communicate from 7 days even i opened 2 threads for this still i am not getting a simple answer to my question.. I am not asking for a full config just want a good mobo and a decision in amd and intel.. Now i am leaving to mumbai no need to tell anything.. This is really stupid that i asked something on this forum.



Sorry to disappoint you,

Please do understand, just like you I am also just another member here.. I dont get paid to post my reply and make no mistake mate, I dont enjoy keeping people on hold...

Please try to understand we have our own physical life to live.. I have to execute tasks assigned to me, and find some time to come down here totally volntrly to share what ever little knowledge I have...

The idea was / is never to ignore any one but rather try to share what ever is possible, but some time the volume of request is really really high, once again please note, this is not the single forum where I am active in so there are many other sources from where support request comes I try my best to see if I can answer every single of them, but as I said some time the volume or emails / blog entry / forum threads / PMs gets so high that it becomes really hard to cover all of them

If I have missed anything from you, I do appologise and once again, I want you to know, what ever it is, it is never intentional !!!

If you have any thing to ask, please post, if I have any knowledge about it, I would surely try and share it...

P.S. :- Think in this way also, you have felt ignorance, where as what I would feel after reading your comment , even after finding time from my own day to day schedule, even after devoting my self totally free of cost still I would face a comment in which would crown me an unhelpful / un worthy member 

Do u think it would help the moral to continue to operate till 2 - 2.30 even after knowing that I am in need to leave bed at 6 in the morning ??


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 25, 2008)

Dont be discouraged saurav.. sometimes ppl are nt able to see through other ppl's efforts when they are not satisfied themselves. Its a basic human nature to yell/rant when somethng doesnt happen according to ur comfort, though its is not present in all of us. And i might have told u before (and i see no harm in repeating it) that its becoz of ppl like u this "thinkdigit forum" is different from other tech forums. I cant say about others but as for me, i really admire ur efforts. Plz dnt get upset becoz of one single Poster or comment. i think i have made my point clear (i am not much of a debator so dnt have experience of looooooong posts.) 

Sachin.


----------



## Chetz (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> zotac gf8200 3.4k no express gate
> asus m3a 780g 5.5k express gate
> 
> worth the price diff ?



hey dude..i said price diff is okay with me.. please reccomend me a config man.. u forgot o wat..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Chetz said:


> hey dude..i said price diff is okay with me.. please reccomend me a config man.. u forgot o wat..


sorry...

AMD Phenom X3 8450 5.5K or Phenom X4 8550 not_sure_of_price
ASUS M3A 780G Motherboard 5.5K
Transcend Value RAM DDR2 800MHz 1GB + 1GB 1.85K
Local Cabinet + 500W SMPS 1.1K
Microsoft or Logitech Keyboard+Mouse combo 1.1K
Samsung Octo Edge DVD-RAM Drive 1.2K
Basic 22" LCD 12.5K to 15K - you got quite decent models from BenQ and Dell I remember
Creative Inspire 2.1 Speakers or Altec Lancing 2.1 Speakers 1.6K
Seagate 250GB HDD 2.4K or Seagate 7200.11 RPM 32MB Buffer 500GB HDD 4.15K

did I miss something ? pick what suits you...


----------



## Chetz (Jul 25, 2008)

the config seems to be good. but i don have a use of a quad quore system. 
also mention abt tv tuner card man . or perhaps ATI all in wonder card. 
then how abt 5.1 creative speaker?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Chetz said:


> the config seems to be good. but i don have a use of a quad quore system.
> also mention abt tv tuner card man . or perhaps ATI all in wonder card.
> then how abt 5.1 creative speaker?


yup... since you don need quad core, delete it and keep X3 atleast.. its worth it...
5.1 creative inspire is awssome for breaking your ears... get them 
me knows nuttin about TV tuner cards


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey guys..i needed ur help to buy a new sys..i did post in the QnA section but no replies..can u spare some time nd help me with it..heres my thread: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93844


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

can someone please find the price of the following board in India ?
_**www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mothe...px?ProductID=2859&ProductName=GA-MA78GPM-DS2H*_
its a 780G board with onboard memory for graphics.
Its supposed to have lots of performance.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 25, 2008)

gautham : its 6.2k and available at delhi infotronics


----------



## Chetz (Jul 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> can someone please find the price of the following board in India ?
> _**www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mothe...px?ProductID=2859&ProductName=GA-MA78GPM-DS2H*_
> its a 780G board with onboard memory for graphics.
> Its supposed to have lots of performance.



in mangalore itz 5.6 k.

hello gautham , shantanu , cheetah n others . i once again went to dealer and based ur suggestions he has quoted me following for the components :

AMD Athlon 4800 + - 2975
Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H - 5,600
2 GB DDR2 RAM - 1975
250 GB SEAGATE SATA - 2400
DVD-RW LG 22X -1200
ATX-CABINET MERCURY -1300+
22" TFT AOC/SAMSUNG/LG - 12,500/16,700/14,000
MM KB N OPTICAL MOUSE - 750
5.1 SPEAKERS CREATIVE - 3600
UPS 600 VA - 1950
TV TUNER CARD PINNACLE - 2350
TOTAL - 36,600 ( INCLUDED AOC MONITOR ) + 4% vat 

how do u rate this configuration ??? is it worthy ?? do u think i need a graphics card anywhere or the on board graphics will be enuff ??

@gautham -  i did ask him abt the express gate motherboard as u had advised me earlier. he said that he doesnt have any clue bout it n he doesnt deal with ASUS motherboards. Nor do most of the dealers in mangalore. they prefer other mother boards above ASUS.


----------



## vikassethi (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 26, 2008)

My Current Spec:-

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+
ASUS M2N-MX [ nForce 630 ]
2GB DDR2 667Mhz [ Transcend ]
XFX Geforce 7600GT DDR3 XXX Edition [ 590,1600 ]

this thing can run Doom 3, Quake 4, Half-Life 2, F.E.A.R., NFS MostWanted, Bioshock @ high settings with AA turned off.........But regarding Crysis it just sucks like hell.......even @ the lowest possible setting it is very jerky........

I wanna Intel Core 2 Quad & a 8-series nVidia gpu for gaming.......Plz suggest a good CPU & Mobo & GPU for playing Crysis & Far Cry 2 @ high settings @ 1024 x 768 res.............


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ @ prasath_AMD 
r u selling ur current rig ? if yes then pm me.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> My Current Spec:-
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+
> ASUS M2N-MX [ nForce 630 ]
> ...



Dude. You need not sell entire PC just to play Crysis. Get ATI HD4850 GPU and that should be enough to play Crysis at medium to high settings. Don't waste your money!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

4850 can play at full settings with atleast 50 FPS


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2008)

vikassethi said:


> Hi. I need to buy a very very powerful and fast machine for my software development purposes and budget is no a problem to me. What shall I buy? Quad? Extreme? Xeon? Please ignore my ignorance on what hardware technology has to offer.



1) Intel *Quad Core Q9450 : Rs. 15k
2) Abit **IP35 Pro : Rs.9.4k
3) Corsair RAM *TWIN2X4096-6400C5. 2x2Gb pack : Rs.5k
4) Seagate/Western Digital 500Gb sata2 HDD: Rs.4k
5) Gecube *HD4870 GPU: Rs.19k
6) Dell 248WFP : rs.22k I think
7) Sony/Samsung DVD writer
8) **Logitech G1 Gaming Destop Key + Mouse*
 9) APC 650VA UPS
10) Coolermaster SMPS and CPU. You need atleast a 650watt SMPS.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 26, 2008)

Chetz said:


> in mangalore itz 5.6 k.
> 
> hello gautham , shantanu , cheetah n others . i once again went to dealer and based ur suggestions he has quoted me following for the components :
> 
> ...


4get express gate then. this one is the best other bet acording to many reviews.

dat mobo has the best available onboard gfx in the world and with 128mb ddr3 onboard, it can comfortably play crysis at low settings.

and get 800mhz ram not 667 mhz

lg has had issues. try samsung writer. both same cost.

you really satisfied with dual core ?


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Dude. You need not sell entire PC just to play Crysis. Get ATI HD4850 GPU and that should be enough to play Crysis at medium to high settings. Don't waste your money!!!!



Will my Athlon 64 X2 3600+ be a bottleneck for the ATI HD4850? Or is it ok?. Or will i have to oc my cpu?.......Plz advise.........


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2008)

^^. It shouldn't be a bottleneck for that card. If you feel that it is a bottleneck, just overclock it 

You should be able to overclock it to a good extent.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

the board with that X2 must be PCI v2 else its not worth


----------



## Chetz (Jul 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 4get express gate then. this one is the best other bet acording to many reviews.
> 
> dat mobo has the best available onboard gfx in the world and with 128mb ddr3 onboard, it can comfortably play crysis at low settings.
> 
> ...



hey dude.. ya i will tell abt 800 mhz ram and also lg. ( he dint have samsung )
the big prob now is that budget.  intially i wanted to restrict it within 30k then became 35 k now itz nearly 40k. so if i but triple core as u suggested i fear it may cross the budget. sane prob with graphics card. wat do u suggest me now????


----------



## spikygv (Jul 27, 2008)

choto , i think its wise to replace 9600GT by 4850 in the first page. and CM 600W by corsair 450W as the latter has 8 pin atx connector.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^

Quite Right  certainly 9600 GT / 8800 GT would need be replaced with ATi HD 4850 !!!

Update :-

Done, footnote added for the 4850


----------



## ashoktvm (Jul 27, 2008)

I need PC components rate in Trivandrum
The configuration is ..

Intel Quad core Q6600 or Q9300 (need aret for both)
Asus P5N-E Sli
4 GB Ram (800 Mhz or greater)
500 GB HDD
22" inch Dell monitor
ATI Radeon HD 4850/4870
4.1 creative speaker
Zebronics 500 W SMPS
Cooler master or cabinet for better colling supporte one
APC UPS
Logitech/Microsoft Wireless keyboard and moue


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

*Question- Best config under 23K. Urgent!*

Hello friends,

A friend of mine wants to buy a PC in a budget of Rs. 23000. Please suggest the configuration, ASAP.

Thank you!


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello everyone..i wanted to upgrade my PC,gaming is one reason,so needed ur help...i am willing to spend 35k to buy the following components:

CPU (*Intel C2D 7200 or 8200 or 8400??*)
Motherboard (doesnt have to be SLI)
*Asus P5Q PRO or
Asus P5Q E or
MSI P45 Platinum*

RAM (2 or 4gb?)
160GB hard drive
UPS
SMPS
DVD-R/RW
All in one printer

i already have BFG 7950GT OC card..u think it will be good enough for the new games for time being??or i need to get a new card as well?

If i need to buy a new GFX card as well then i am willing to increase my budget to around 40-42k...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2008)

Intel E8400
ASUS P5K or P35 based motherboard with ATI crossfire support.
Corsair or OCZ or kingston 2x1Gb DDR2 ram
seagate or western digital 500Gb hdd
ATI HD4850 Graphics card.
Sony/Samsung DVD writer
APC UPS. 
Dell 20" or 22" display.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jul 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Intel E8400
> ASUS P5K or P35 based motherboard with ATI crossfire support.
> Corsair or OCZ or kingston 2x1Gb DDR2 ram
> seagate or western digital 500Gb hdd
> ...


was this for me??if yes then tnx for the advice but i dont need 500GB hard drive,coz i already have one so just 160gb will do..

I dont need a monitor either as i am using Samsung LCD which i wont be upgrading...so any changes u would like to make tour choice??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 28, 2008)

harish_21_10 said:


> Hello everyone..i wanted to upgrade my PC,gaming is one reason,so needed ur help...i am willing to spend 35k to buy the following components:
> 
> CPU (*Intel C2D 7200 or 8200 or 8400??*)
> Motherboard (doesnt have to be SLI)
> ...


simple advice: wait for nehalem. Price cuts will soon follow. Just till september. Then you can get a cool DDR3 based next gen system instead of a crappy one right now.

Whats your current configuration ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2008)

Where in Delhi can I buy Razer or Steelpad Mousepads? I m going to buy a new Zebronics Cabinet next month I saw in SMC international from Zebronics. It has front panel as grilled mesh/.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*

we already have a dedicated thread, hence please refer here,

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=130

thank you


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello friends,

A friend of mine wants to buy a PC in a budget of Rs. 23000. Please suggest the configuration, ASAP.

Thank you!


----------



## gsmsikar (Jul 28, 2008)

@ Choto Cheeta

please clear this for me ..

y did u choose DVD RW (IDE - Any brand) in place of SATA DVD RW drives ?

is there any problem in sata drives ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2008)

narangz said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> A friend of mine wants to buy a PC in a budget of Rs. 23000. Please suggest the configuration, ASAP.
> 
> Thank you!



What would be the PC for, I mean the use of the PC and would it be a complete config, incl UPS / Speaker and all that ?? or an upgrade ??



gsmsikar said:


> @ Choto Cheeta
> 
> please clear this for me ..
> 
> ...



There is NO problem with SATA DVD RW drives, also there is NO performance increase either,

But the idea is as motherboards has limited SATA ports, and with ever growing broadband penetration in India, users would feel the need to upgrade or add more HDDs over the time of using the system.. So keeping SATA ports free would give u more upgrade flexibility in future as IDE HDDs are becoming obsolete


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 29, 2008)

With 790i SLi is it possible to make a Hexa SLi system using 3 9800GX2


----------



## forever (Jul 29, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Where in Delhi can I buy Razer or Steelpad Mousepads? I m going to buy a new Zebronics Cabinet next month I saw in SMC international from Zebronics. It has front panel as grilled mesh/.



Sardarji at smc also deals in Razer products. Have him import one for you if he is willing  

Could try the GO section at erodov i guess


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> What would be the PC for, I mean the use of the PC and would it be a complete config, incl UPS / Speaker and all that ?? or an upgrade ??



A complete config for a brand new PC. Please reply ASAP!!! 

Thanks


----------



## hellgate (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*

@narangz  where r u located?

try to get this config:
procy -> E7200 for 4.8k
mobo -> abit IP35-E for 4.9k
ram -> 2*1GB DDR2 667 for 1.8k
hdd -> 500GB for 3.25k
caby + psu -> any good 1 for 2k
DVDRW -> LG for .9k

all these total to 17650 bucks.in the rest u'll need to buy a gfx card,UPS and monitor.


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*



hellgate said:


> @narangz  where r u located?
> 
> try to get this config:
> procy -> E7200 for 4.8k
> ...



Thanks!

I am from Ludhiana. Does this mobo has onboard graphics? Haven't you quoted less prices of mobo/proccy/hdd?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*



narangz said:


> Does this mobo has onboard graphics?



i guess NO...


----------



## hellgate (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*

the mobo doesnt hav onboaard gfx.u'll need to buy a gpu.
the prices that i've quoted r from Nehru Place.


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*

I don't think it'll be available at those prices here. 

Prices at IT wares:
Mobo-5350
Proccy- 5800

Any mobo with onboard graphics?


----------



## hellgate (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*

if ur frnd doesnt plan to oc then he can go for Intel Original G31/G33 mobos.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello,

You still have not replied regarding the use for the device... anyway, look at the bellow config, its standard for multi purpose use.

AMD Athlon X3 8450	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H	@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 MHz (Transend / Kingstone)	@ Rs.	1850	/- + VAT
160 GB SATA-II 7200.10 (WD / Segeate / SAMSUNG)	@ Rs.	1825	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE - Any brand)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local cabinet with default 450 / 500 watts SMPS	@ Rs.	1200	/- + VAT
Local Keyboard & mouse	@ Rs.	375	/- + VAT
LG 17" CRT 70E	@ Rs.	4100	/- + VAT
Creaive / Logitech 2.1	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any local UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4%	914	/-
*Total	Rs.	23764	/-*

see if it would satisfy your need or not..

thanks.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 29, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> With 790i SLi is it possible to make a Hexa SLi system using 3 9800GX2


Anyone cares to give a thought about it.


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Hello,
> 
> You still have not replied regarding *the use for the device*... anyway, look at the bellow config, its standard for multi purpose use.




Sorry. It'll be for some gaming, internet surfing, entertainment & coding. My friend's a new student of IT. He needs it.



Choto Cheeta said:


> AMD Athlon X3 8450	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H	@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT



Is is really X3 or a typo? 

They aren't available at IT wares 

Thanks a ton.



hellgate said:


> if ur frnd doesnt plan to oc then he can go for Intel Original G31/G33 mobos.



OK, thanks. I'll let him know.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Anyone cares to give a thought about it.



Why not,

See if running 2 quad under Dual soket mother board uses term 8 Core, then certainly 3 way SLI with 3 9800GTX2 would mean 6 graphics core 

@Narangz

YUP, it is X3 8450 which retails i8n Kolkata at Rs. 5500/- + VAT


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Why not,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright thanks. I'll start a hunt for these two. 

BTW- Is it Athlon or Phenom?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2008)

^^it's phenom.


----------



## narangz (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ Thanks. It's 95W.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jul 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> simple advice: wait for nehalem. Price cuts will soon follow. Just till september. Then you can get a cool DDR3 based next gen system instead of a crappy one right now.
> 
> Whats your current configuration ?


right now i have got
AMD 3500+
ASUS A8NE
BFG 7950GT OC
1GB RAM
160GB+500GB HARD DRIVE
SONY DVD-R/RW
Antec Sonata chasis

I wanted to upgrade coz the current PC of mine will be taken to my dad's office..


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 30, 2008)

has the recent price cut on intel CPU effective in INDIA?


----------



## abhadi (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi guys,
            I want to uprgrade my PC..The budget is around 25,000 (leaving the monitor,spkrs,keyboard and graphics card etc)...

Pl. suggest a good motherboard (preferably Intel) that supports nvidia 8800/9800 Graphics card ...I would be buying the Grphs card later on...

Pl. help me out ASAP... Thanks ..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are thining to only upgrade mobo and proccy and have 25k, wait till September for Nehalem's. 

They have on-die memory controller and CPU +GPU in same package. supports ddr3, net bus that replaces FSB.

reports say that it's 20%-50% faster than current core2duo's and core2quad's and that with just 10% increase in power. 

Moreover, Nehalem quad cores will be the first native quad cores. Till now core2quad's are two core2duo's in one package.


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi All,

Do i get Thermalright CPU Coolers in Bangalore, if so from which shop in SP Road. Also how is Thermalright Ultra 90 cooler, which 90mm Fan is better to buy.

If i buy this Cooler, do i need to apply separate Thermal Compound onto my Q6600.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

Check at 

1) Computer warehouse, MG Road
2) Golcha Inter Trade, SP Road
3) few computer hardware dealers in Brigade Road
4) Anandit infotech, SP Road
5) Railton computers, SP Road

There is one store in brigade road at 1st floor, fifth avenue. It's name is computer planet I think. Check there but you have to bargain as they quote very high price.


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Check at
> 
> 1) Computer warehouse, MG Road
> 2) Golcha Inter Trade, SP Road
> ...


 
Which is the best 90mm FAN, and what is its cost.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*



narangz said:


> I don't think it'll be available at those prices here.
> 
> Prices at IT wares:
> Mobo-5350
> ...


I recommend Zotac GF8200 paired with athlon x2 4850e. 3.4k + 3.4K. 
PS: what happened to *techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/06/pc-configuration-of-the-month/ ?


----------



## abhadi (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks again desiibond...  but could you tell me the current config available for 25k cos i have to buy it this week....and can't wait till September..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

1)* Intel E8400 core2duo* : Rs.8.2k
2) MSI P7N SLI Platinum: Rs.8k

For motherboard, my pick would be to go for ATI crossfire enabled motherboard because HD4850 and HD4870 are the current performance kings and nvidia has no answer to these two cards.

*ASUS P5Q Pro ATI crossfire enabled motherboard with PCIe 2.0 support and 1600Mhz FSB: Rs.9k*

2x 1Gb DDR2 800 RAM of your choice kingston : Rs. 2.3k

Seagate 500Gb sata2 HDD: Rs.3.4k

If you have money, get ATI HD4850 for 9k or get MSI NX8600GT for 4k
PS: mobo doesn't come with onboard GPU.

The config that I would pick will be : 

1) AMD Phenom X4 9550 : Rs.9k

2) Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H motheboard : Rs.5k (do not get revision 1 as it has heatsink issues. Get later revisions)

3) Corsair 2 X 1GB DDR2 800MhZ C5 Rs. 2.9k
4) WD 640Gb sata2 HDD: Rs.4k

I will wait for a month or two for the price of HD4870 to come down to 12k and buy it, put it in hybrid crossfire mode with onboard chipset of GA-MA78GM-S2H


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jul 30, 2008)

can someone pls recommend a good motherboard for 8k-9k...for Intel C2D...i wont be using SLI anytime for sure so a non SLI will also be fine...
also if possible then do recommend a good board for about 7-8k as well...


----------



## digitraju (Jul 30, 2008)

*Replacing E6300*

My cousin has intel motherboard DG31PR and 2 GB RAM and graphics card is GeForce 8600GT-512MB. He wants to replace only his E6300 processor. Which processor do you recommend that will fit on the motherboard (LGA775) and give reasonably more performance than E6300? His budget is 5 to 8 K. His usage is gaming and photoshop.

His choices are Q6600, E8200, E8400
Will 8200 or 8400 be an overkill for his mobo?


Also. Which of these two is faster?

E4600 with 2.4 GHz clock speed and 800 FSB
E6300 with 1.86 GHZ clock speed & 1066 FSB
both have 2MB L2 cache


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Q6600 should be the best choice. 

Yes. 8200 and 8400 are 1333MHz FSB processors. If your mobo supports 1333MHz FSB, go for E8400 else Q6600.


----------



## narangz (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I recommend Zotac GF8200 paired with athlon x2 4850e. 3.4k + 3.4K.
> PS: what happened to *techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/06/pc-configuration-of-the-month/ ?



Thanks 

Yaar cheaper config chahiye mere friend ko. Graphics card vagera mehnga parega kaafi usko


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 30, 2008)

harish_21_10 said:


> can someone pls recommend a good motherboard for 8k-9k...for Intel C2D...i wont be using SLI anytime for sure so a non SLI will also be fine...
> also if possible then do recommend a good board for about 7-8k as well...



All grfx cards are now coming under PCI 2.0 interface so try to hunt down a board with such capability.

Try the MSI P7NSLI PLATINUM it should come under Rs. 8.5k incl all


----------



## imgame2 (Jul 31, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 1)* Intel E8400 core2duo* : Rs.8.2k
> 2) MSI P7N SLI Platinum: Rs.8k
> 
> For motherboard, my pick would be to go for ATI crossfire enabled motherboard because HD4850 and HD4870 are the current performance kings and nvidia has no answer to these two cards.
> ...



hello sir, i would like to know where can i get ati hd4850 for 9k gecube one on techshop.in is about 12.3k i've to buy a new comp and i m planning to buy this gfx card soon please tell me where can i get it reasonably and which one is preferable gecube one or sapphaire one i heard that gecube has better cooler system and fan.i m located in chennai.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

Lot of digitians reported that you can get it for 9k to 10k on the street. stores like itwares, computer wareshouse sell it for a high price. if you live in blr, check in SP road.


----------



## digitraju (Jul 31, 2008)

Thx desiibond

will you please tell me which one is faster (on a 1066 FSB mobo).
E4600 with 2.4 GHz clock speed and 800 FSB
E6300 with 1.86 GHZ clock speed & 1066 FSB
both have 2MB L2 cache


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

forget about both and get E7200
2.53GHz and 1066MHz FSB for Rs.5.5k

FYI, Phenom X3 8450 easily beats E7200 by wide margin.

Couple it with 780G motherboard and you have a winner


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*



narangz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yaar cheaper config chahiye mere friend ko. Graphics card vagera mehnga parega kaafi usko


Cheaper config ? Then suggest him to get a Sempron LE 2.0GHz for 1.4K and a MSI VIA AM2 Motherboard with onboard Unichrome graphics for 1.4K.


----------



## narangz (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Not dirt cheap


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 31, 2008)

*Looking for a new Rig*

I am planning to buy a new System by the end of this month specifically designed for Gaming. I am stressing on Over Clocking. So I decided to go for this combination. Although its yet to finalize


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]          *[FONT=&quot]CPU   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Intel Core 2 Duo   E8400-8500

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Motherboard   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ASUS   P5Q Pro[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ASUS   P5Q Deleuxe[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE   GA-EP45-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P45[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]4)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE   GA-EP45-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]HDD   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]WD6400AAKS

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]GPU   :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]ASUS HD4850

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Heat   Sink :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1) Thermal Right Ultra   120
  2) XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler
   [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Retention   Bracket :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]XIGMATEK ACK-I7751   Retention Bracket

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Thermal   Paste :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Arctic Silver 5   Thermal Compound

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]CPU   Casing :[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Antec   p180/p182[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Antec   900[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Coolar   Master 690[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]4.[/FONT]Antec 300 ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]5.[/FONT]Cooler Master   RC-590-KKN1-GP ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]6.[/FONT]Cooler Master RC-690-KKN1-GP ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT]Antec Solo ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]8.[/FONT]Lian Li PC-7B Plus II Silver ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]9.[/FONT]Lian Li Lancool PC-K7B ATX Case 
   [FONT=&quot]10.[/FONT]AeroCool Masstige ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]11.[/FONT]Antec P182 ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]12.[/FONT]Thermaltake Armor VA8000BWS Full Tower ATX Case 
   [FONT=&quot]13.[/FONT]Lian Li PC-A16A ATX Case 
   [FONT=&quot]14.[/FONT]Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Full Tower ATX Case
   [FONT=&quot]15.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Antec 1200

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]RAM:[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]G-Skill   DDR2- (1200Mhz / 1066 Mhz / 800 Mhz)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Corsair   DDR2-(1200 Mhz / 1066 Mhz / 800 Mhz)

[/FONT]              *[FONT=&quot]Speakers[/FONT]*
         [FONT=&quot]Z-5500 Digital[/FONT]


Which ever fits the best in terms of availability and price I will go for it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2008)

desiibond said:


> forget about both and get E7200
> 2.53GHz and 1066MHz FSB for Rs.5.5k
> 
> FYI, Phenom X3 8450 easily beats E7200 by wide margin.
> ...



ok what about comparision for Phenom X3 + 780G mobo + GPU
e7200 + Abit P35-E(or P) + GPU
e8200 + Abit P35-E(or P) + GPU

which is better VFM.
And which mobo would you suggest for Phenom
And you still ahve to tell me the 6K HD3850 which got 512MB DDR3


----------



## shantanu (Aug 1, 2008)

Dont go for phenoms  , too much heat man ! i installed Cooler Master hyper TX2 cooler with Arctic Silver Mx-2 Thermal Paste  temp= IDLE = 42 C  ! its not good  

Performance is good !


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm.

If you are ready to pay 7.5k for E8200, go for E8400+Abit IP35-E+HD4850  (8.5k + 5.5k + 10k)


----------



## acewin (Aug 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Check at
> 
> 1) Computer warehouse, MG Road
> 2) Golcha Inter Trade, SP Road
> ...



Golcha prices are generally higher.
Check for Premier Computers they are better in pricing. also Railton are good in pricing. There are 2 railtons, check the 2nd one.

Also I ahve seen better pricing on the side road. the road which links SP road and main road cannot say exactly which lane.
Also I think MG road and brigade road prices are also higher than SP road prices.

desi I am going tomorrow to SP Road, so I would really wanna know about the HD3850 model, though I will try a search for it but if you tell me which company it is it would be easier.

As per my say HD3850 512MB DDR3 is huge bargain than any of the models
There performance would be better than Palit 9600GT 384 MB DDR3 which I think is good option in 6.5K.

Please, please tell me the exact model


----------



## rahul777 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Question- Best config under 23K*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I recommend Zotac GF8200 paired with athlon x2 4850e. 3.4k + 3.4K.
> PS: what happened to *techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/06/pc-configuration-of-the-month/ ?


 Where can you purchase X2 4850e and Zotac GF 8200 in Lucknow ,whether any reviews are available for Zotac 8200?


----------



## channabasanna (Aug 1, 2008)

acewin said:


> Golcha prices are generally higher.
> Check for Premier Computers they are better in pricing. also Railton are good in pricing. There are 2 railtons, check the 2nd one.
> 
> Also I ahve seen better pricing on the side road. the road which links SP road and main road cannot say exactly which lane.
> ...


 
Hi acewin,

Can u let me know the cost of Thermalright Ultra 90 for LGA775 @ SP Road.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## prvprv (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone tel me the prices of following

Proccessor:
Core2Duo E7200

mobo:
ASUS      P5KPL-CM
Gigabyte      GA-G31M-S2L

are they available in hyderabad?

please suggest any good motherboard for overclocking below 3.5 K

Thank u


----------



## ssengupta (Aug 1, 2008)

Proccessor:
Core2Duo E7200 Rs.5600/-

mobo:
ASUS      P5KPL-CM Rs.2850/-
Gigabyte      GA-G31M-S2L Rs.2800/-


Don't know about Hyderabad though.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2008)

@maverick786us

Config looks really fine  by the way where are you from  ur system surelly is a high budget one


----------



## whoru007 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me mobo in 5-6K budget which have PCIe v2.0 Slots also supports Intel C2D E7200, E8200 !!!


----------



## janitha (Aug 1, 2008)

whoru007 said:


> Can anyone tell me mobo in 5-6K budget which have PCIe v2.0 Slots also supports Intel C2D E7200, E8200 !!!



Add 0.5K and get MSI P45 Neo - F
*theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 1, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @maverick786us
> 
> Config looks really fine  by the way where are you from  ur system surelly is a high budget one




I am originally from Delhi but presently working in Bombay.


----------



## writealexthomas (Aug 2, 2008)

ssengupta said:


> Proccessor:
> Core2Duo E7200 Rs.5600/-
> mobo:
> ASUS      P5KPL-CM Rs.2850/-
> ...



I am also looking to upgrade my mobo+proccy+ram. I have read good reports of E7200. 

Is it better to opt for Intel E7200 rather than AMD Phenoms. I was realy impressed with reports of Abit IP35-E too. But the combined cost of mobo+proccy went to about 11K+
My budget is only around 9K-10K for mobo+proccy. Are there any other mobos with performances similar to Abit Ip35-E but lesser in cost.


----------



## forever (Aug 2, 2008)

writealexthomas said:


> I am also looking to upgrade my mobo+proccy+ram. I have read good reports of E7200.
> 
> Is it better to opt for Intel E7200 rather than AMD Phenoms. I was realy impressed with reports of Abit IP35-E too. But the combined cost of mobo+proccy went to about 11K+
> My budget is only around 9K-10K for mobo+proccy. Are there any other mobos with performances similar to Abit Ip35-E but lesser in cost.



Go for the 7200 over the phenoms id say! The x3 sure does offer you an extra core for nearly the same price but doesn't do you all that good in gaming and general usage compared to a 7200 as is evident from plenty of benchmarks doing the rounds. As far as the board goes, pick a p31/g31 based board, it really depends on what your planning to do with it so make sure to check the specs


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ When coupled with 780G phenom X3 easily beats C2D 7200 in gaming and other GPU intensive tasks, thanks to the X3200 onboard. 

And this mobo will have 30% performance gain when a crossfireX supported graphics card is added in Hybrid xfire more.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 2, 2008)

I am screwed. The price of E8400 and WD6400AAKS was fine but the price of 

ASUS P5Q pro is Rs10500
HD 4850 is Rs11715 and
Corsair TX 650 is 6300


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 3, 2008)

i was looking for a dell se198wfp 19" lcd in kolkata.
the guy at vedant made a few calls and sed "dell GN 782" is avlabl.....wat is this thing?


----------



## acewin (Aug 3, 2008)

I checked in extreme outervision my systems power management it gave me 291W at 90% utilization and 324W at 100% peak utilization.
What power SMPS would I need. 400W would be OK ??
390W Cooler Master Extreme Power is ok for me or should I check for 460W


----------



## abhadi (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,
    I've planned to buy Asus P5Q deluxe/E mobo...I might not be able to buy the ATI radaeon HD4850 now.... i am currently having Nvidia Fx5200(PCI) grphic card....  Will the graphic card work flawlessly in the new Asus mobo..??? ..Please help..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ When coupled with 780G phenom X3 easily beats C2D 7200 in gaming and other GPU intensive tasks, thanks to the X3200 onboard.
> 
> And this mobo will have 30% performance gain when a crossfireX supported graphics card is added in Hybrid xfire more.


its not 30% gain for mobo. Its gain for the _external graphics card_, specifically a HD3450 or HD3550 or HD3650.


abhadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've planned to buy Asus P5Q deluxe/E mobo...I might not be able to buy the ATI radaeon HD4850 now.... i am currently having Nvidia Fx5200(PCI) grphic card....  Will the graphic card work flawlessly in the new Asus mobo..??? ..Please help..


Yes. The card is a PCI card, and since the new asus mobo has a PCI slot, it will work in it. But don't expect to play games with it since its a really old card, maybe around 5-6 years old. But I guess it should run as goodas Intel onboard GMA X3100 or something. And it should easily work long enough for prices of radeon hd4850 to come down.


shantanu said:


> Dont go for phenoms  , too much heat man ! i installed Cooler Master hyper TX2 cooler with Arctic Silver Mx-2 Thermal Paste  temp= IDLE = 42 C  ! its not good
> 
> Performance is good !


Are you sure its not your HD4850 which is causing the problem ? Is cool 'n quite turned on ? Reviews state otherwise. Howcome you get such temperatures ? Is your comp properly ventilated ?


----------



## rishabh_s (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello guys
I need to upgrade my PC
my budget is 17k. & i need mobo-proccy-ram-gfx card in that amount
any sugestions??
also if possible post their prices in Jaipur.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

rishabh_s said:


> Hello guys
> I need to upgrade my PC
> my budget is 17k. & i need mobo-proccy-ram-gfx card in that amount
> any sugestions??
> also if possible post their prices in Jaipur.


whats your current rig ?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah man ! the cool and quiet is turned on ! i usually set the BIOS as soon as i get the new board or i upgrade a new BIOS ! , the AMD people wrote to me ::



			
				AMD said:
			
		

> Dear Shantanu,
> 
> Phenoms can go to 80 c - 90 C on load temperatures, so your temperatures on 50-60c on load are fairly within limits, as you told us that you are using the best available cooling solution, dont worry about it !
> 
> ...



This is what Asus Wrote


			
				ASUS said:
			
		

> Dear Mr.Kaushik[VIP member]
> 
> As told by you the temperatures are very much in limits and the motherboard you are using can go to 70C at load, so dont worry about it!
> 
> ...



About the Ati HD 4850
MSI wrote


			
				MSI said:
			
		

> Thank you for contacting MSI Support,
> 
> Shantanu, there has been a problem with the series of Graphic adapters you are using, the problem is already solved with the newer range of products, so it is possible that you got the make of before June 30th 2008, We will send you the updated BIOS file shortly and you can use Automatic Updater provided to you in your support Disc or from our website !
> 
> ...




So i guess Phenoms are very much usable but have good cooling solutions ready !

Shantanu


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

hmm,ok guys tell me the most cheap motherboard that supports c2d(e6300 to be exact),ddr2 667,and a PCI-E slot.I MEAN THE CHEAPEST,I cant stress this enough.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> hmm,ok guys tell me the most cheap motherboard that supports c2d(e6300 to be exact),ddr2 667,and a PCI-E slot.I MEAN THE CHEAPEST,I cant stress this enough.


Palit N73PV 
Its filthy cheap in the link @ 2.2K. 
Then, in the same link, you can get an ASUS board with a SIS, (thats right, _SIS_) chipset for 2.15K 

The later is a shadow of the ooooold days when SIS was actually a well known brand.
The Former pwns it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

^^I saw a mercury 610i based mobo with 7050 onboard video @1950....

edit:*www.palit.biz/main/mbpro.php?id=10

*www.mercury-pc.com/product-detail.php?link=p-mainboards&subtitle=Mainboard&productid=766

the later is@1950 at nehru place,don't know about former.

SO which one is better,both have the same chipset..


----------



## shantanu (Aug 3, 2008)

bro ! should i OC my proccy ? its running on CPU multiplier = 4X  its only 2.2 ? so should i ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

shantanu said:


> bro ! should i OC my proccy ? its running on CPU multiplier = 4X  its only 2.2 ? so should i ?



spend more time on OS and less time on BIOS page.lolol.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^I saw a mercury 610i based mobo with 7050 onboard video @1950....
> 
> edit:*www.palit.biz/main/mbpro.php?id=10
> 
> ...


610i is the cheapest available chipset for intel CPUs.
it always sports GeForce 7050 graphics, which is supposed to pwn GMA X3100 and plays Urban Terror very well on Linux, according to some posts in UrT forums. UT2K4 is also rather good in it from what reviews say.

Difference lies in number of expansion slots and build quality. So first start counting the slots and then decide what to buy.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

Palit one has ddr2 800mhz support(though I have just 2x1gb 667mhz modle) and some more connectors....I guess palit one is better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Palit one has ddr2 800mhz support(though I have just 2x1gb 667mhz modle) and some more connectors....I guess palit one is better.


But is it worth the difference ? I mean, Rs. 250 can buy you a handful of VIP Frenchies...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But is it worth the difference ? I mean, Rs. 250 can buy you a handful of VIP Frenchies...


i guess so,considering palit is a well know brand now,and there are a couple of more connectors too which I have no idea about BTW.
and jockey pwns VIP,you get 3 jockeys at 250.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> i guess so,considering palit is a well know brand now,and there are a couple of more connectors too which I have no idea about BTW.
> and jockey pwns VIP,you get 3 jockeys at 250.


Then one thing you must know: Price may be different at Nehru's.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

yea,I am expecting the plait one to be around 2k there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> yea,I am expecting the plait one to be around 2k there.


/me hopes that the palit board has inbuilt tools to prevent the Aim bot [DF]Whatever uses to get frags from working.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 3, 2008)

^^lolucrazy?


----------



## sude (Aug 3, 2008)

*Please suggest an Assembled PC within 15000/-*

dear users,,
recently my system got fully drenched with water in an accident...
please refer to **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94720* for full story..

as a result i want to buy another system but *my budget is strictly limited to Rs. 15000 /-*
15000 should include all major components like monitor, motherboard, proccy, cabinet etc..
please help me build a entry level pc


please help me friends.. waiting
thnx in advance..

SUDE


----------



## batsD1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Guys Intel has come out with their new processor and so has Nvidia. I took keith_j_snyder2 advice and am still waiting to build a rig. Would appreciate a reasonably future proof config for 70 grand. Any ideas on the ideal configuration?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

batsD1 said:


> Guys Intel has come out with their new processor and so has Nvidia. I took keith_j_snyder2 advice and am still waiting to build a rig. Would appreciate a reasonably future proof config for 70 grand. Any ideas on the ideal configuration?


Future Radeon HD4870 price is going to be very low, maybe it can reach 15K for 1GB version and 12K for 512Mb version.

2.66GHz Quad Core Nehalem is the cheapest and lowest clocked nehalem, but its still a full fledged CPU. Its 2.93 GHz brother is pwning benchmarks, so expect a lot from it too.

All this once the second fortnight of september hits the calenders.


----------



## dits59 (Aug 3, 2008)

hello all 

      i am new to the forum..and need ur help in buying my new PC..i decided all things except the processor and motherboard(no idea).

My total budget for processor and motherboard is around 13-15K.Since i am not interested much in gaming(no graphics card).im using the system for programming..esp Visual Studio 2008 IDE,SQL IDE etc..

To be frank i am confused in whom to listen.

And i don't know how to overclock and does it affect the guarantee of processor..Well from this forums and others i decided Quad should be the best choice ..and Intel is the one.
But for motherboard why no one recommends Intel Mobo..There are still cheap mobos available..

My Processor :Q6600
Motherboard:Your suggestion??

No Graphics card 

Is there a need of extra cooling system if i overclock to some 3 Ghz..

Thx
Expecting a good reply.


----------



## rishabh_s (Aug 3, 2008)

Well,u wudnt want to know
P4-1.8ghz 
768Mb RAM
Gigabyte-sis-mobo
160Gb UltraATA hdd
thats it!!!


I also decided upon 
C2D E7200 
2x1Gb Ram
ATI HD 3870
dont know about mobo.
Comment on the selection and mention their prices.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2008)

@dits and rishabh, What's your budget?

Rishab, if you are ready to buy E7200, pay a little extra and get E8200 or E8400.


----------



## dits59 (Aug 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> @dits and rishabh, What's your budget?
> 
> Rishab, if you are ready to buy E7200, pay a little extra and get E8200 or E8400.



my budget for both the processor and motherboard is around 14K


----------



## rishabh_s (Aug 3, 2008)

my budget is 17k. & i need mobo-proccy-ram-gfx card in that amount


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 4, 2008)

One question @Cheeta...

Are these H/W the best there r money/performance wise (e.g. tested by Digit), or are these ur personal choices??

Do clear me on that as I want my config. to be the best performer as of today!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 4, 2008)

rishabh_s said:


> Well,u wudnt want to know
> P4-1.8ghz
> 768Mb RAM
> Gigabyte-sis-mobo
> ...


cpu-gpu-mobo-ram ?
The card you chose itself costs ~10K in India. In US its dirt cheap but not here. 

Try this:

Transcend Value RAM DDR2 200MHz (800MHz effective) 1+1 pair  2K

AMD Penom X3 8450 2.1GHz 5.5K
AMD Athlon X2 4850e 3.2K

Gigabyte or MSI 780G mobo 4.4K
Zotac GF8200 Mobo 3.4K

Palit 9600GSO 6.3K
Mercury 8600GT 3K


the CPU, mobo, gpu are all having two choices. State your need and they can be refined a bit.


----------



## smashstid (Aug 4, 2008)

hello
Can u plz suggest me the

best processor and mobo configuration for Rs 6500-7500(max)
AMD or Intel proc preferred.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2008)

rishabh_s said:


> my budget is 17k. & i need mobo-proccy-ram-gfx card in that amount



nVidia has announced drastic price cut on 9500GT. This card is now available for dirt cheap 70$ in USA (less than 3k INR). 

9800GT will also be availble for under 10k now. This means that there will be a price cut for HD4850 soon

For now, get this:

1) AMD Phenom 64 X4 9500: Rs.8.5k
2) Gigabyte 780G chipset motherboard (no later than version 1.1): Rs.5k
3) 2x 1Gb DDR2 800 : Rs.2,300

Later once the price of HD4850 comes to somewhere around 7k, get it.

The 780G chipset is directx10 X3200. It's capable of playing crysis at low-mid settings.

Intel:

1) Intel core2duo E8200: Rs.7.5k
2) Abit IP35-E : Rs.5.5k
3) nVidia 9500GT: 5.5k or ATI HD4850 : 10k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 4, 2008)

sude said:
			
		

> as a result i want to buy another system but my budget is strictly limited to Rs. 15000 /-
> 15000 should include all major components like monitor, motherboard, proccy, cabinet etc..
> please help me build a entry level pc



Do u need a complete PC, i mean incl display / ups and all that or just your CPU (Mobo + Procy + HDD + DVD + Cabinet) ??

also what would be the main use of the system ??



			
				dits59 said:
			
		

> My total budget for processor and motherboard is around 13-15K.Since i am not interested much in gaming(no graphics card).im using the system for programming..esp Visual Studio 2008 IDE,SQL IDE etc..



See incase of Intel usually good motherboards supporting better OC wont come with onboard VGA controller, meaning whether you want it or not, you are in a must to buy a graphics card, ever Nvidia 8400 GS at Rs. 1800/- would do in case of low or no gaming...

Intel Q6600 is a 65nm processor, if possible please do give this  a read in comparison with 65nm vs 45nm...

*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/06/18/difference-between-45nm-core-2-duo-quad-and-65nm-core-2-duo-quad/

Q6600 is around Rs. 8.5k where as Q9450 would be at Rs. 12.5k...

at your budget, you may get Q6600 along with *ABiT IP35-E* @ Rs. 4800/- + VAT and nvidia 8400 GS (Rs. 1800/- as no onboard option in case of IP35-E)

or you may get Q6600 along with ASUS P5K-VM which is around Rs. 5.5k and comes with onboard X3100 



> Is there a need of extra cooling system if i overclock to some 3 Ghz..



matter of fact is that Q6600 is one of the worst over clocker in Core 2 Range , you would need heavy cooling gears to push it over 3GHz, in case of me, I need a ThermalRight Ultra 120 extreme to get it over 3 GHz !!!

ThermalRight ultra 120 eXtreme would cost you around Rs. 2500/- and a 120 mm extreme performance CPU FAN would cost around Rs. 800/- to 1200/- depending on the brand you buy...

My suggestion would be trying to invest bit more to buy a 45nm quad rather than investing to over clock a Q6600 !!!



			
				a_to_z123 said:
			
		

> Are these H/W the best there r money/performance wise (e.g. tested by Digit), or are these ur personal choices??
> 
> Do clear me on that as I want my config. to be the best performer as of today!!



Sorry, I didnt read this months digit !!! so please mention which are the hardware you are or rather they are talking about ??

do note, digit testing team do have far better knowledge than me at-least 



> hello
> Can u plz suggest me the
> 
> best processor and mobo configuration for Rs 6500-7500(max)
> AMD or Intel proc preferred.



Sir please mention your need.... I mean what would be the use of the system ??


----------



## rishabh_s (Aug 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> cpu-gpu-mobo-ram ?
> The card you chose itself costs ~10K in India. In US its dirt cheap but not here.
> 
> Try this:
> ...


@MetalheadGautham
I need them for watching movies on my HDTV and for some gaming.
& is AMD better than intel in this price range??



@desiibond
i need to buy the whole system by tomorrow so i cant wait much.
also what u suggest is pretty costly
it was really tough for me to convince my dad for this upgrade.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys, i want to buy a new laptop for*:-

* 1. Graphics Programming* - *C,C++,OpenGL
  2. FPS Gaming - Doom 3,NFS Most Wanted,Bioshock & Mr.Crysis 

My current Desktop's Spec is:-

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+
ASUS M2N-MX [nForce 430 MCP]
2GB DDR2 667Mhz [1GB x 2 ] [ Dual-Channel ] [ Transcend ] 
XFX Geforce 7600GT 256MB DDR3 *XXX Edition* [ 590,1600 ]

This thing can run 

     - *Crysis* @ 20-25fps @ 800x600 @ DX9 All-Setting High [ Except Textures & Objects]

     - *Doom 3 & Quake 4* @ 60 fps @ 1024x768 @ Ultra-Settings [ No-AA ]

*I want a laptop that is* _*only just a little-bit*_ *faster than my above Desktop in all apps*.......I don know anything abt laptops, which brand to buy,Dell,Hp or some other plz.....recommend.........A DX10 Graphics Card is a must either nVidia or ATI.............

wat abt the nVidia 8600MobileGT? is it any faster than the 7600GT on my desktop?

My budget can stretch a max up to 65,000/- only.............


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 4, 2008)

smashstid said:


> hello
> Can u plz suggest me the
> 
> best processor and mobo configuration for Rs 6500-7500(max)
> AMD or Intel proc preferred.


Do you need just CPU and mobo or even RAM ?
Do you intend to OverClock this system ?


rishabh_s said:


> @MetalheadGautham
> I need them for watching movies on my HDTV and for some gaming.
> & is AMD better than intel in this price range??
> 
> ...


At this range, AMD is better. But we still need to wait until next month when Nehalem is out and brings price cuts.

By gaming, do you want to do some heavy gaming or light gaming ? What are the games you want to play ?


----------



## prvprv (Aug 4, 2008)

Please suggest a good mother board for E7200 overclocking with dual channel memory support
Price must be below 3.5 k 
which RAM is better 667MHz or 800MHz


----------



## utsav (Aug 5, 2008)

GIGABYTE - GA-EG31M-S2 is a good board for E7200. I ordered this board for my new E7200 and i will get it today  .reviews say its a good enough overclocker for E7200 . I am getting the board for 2.9k all inclusive.


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Aug 5, 2008)

I have decided to take following. Most of the prices from techshop.in - some components are
locally avail , prices are few hundreds more and less.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Processor                        13400
Abit IP35 Pro Motherboard                               9,961   ( or ASUS p5K ? )
Corsair XMS2 2GB DDR2 800MHz                                           3100
GRAPHICS CARD    ------WHICH ONE-----                   0
Western Digital Caviar RE SATA 160GB 7200RPM Hard Drive          3400
Sony SATA AD-7190S-OB DVD Writer                    1600
Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W Power Supply            3600
Cooler Master CM 690 Computer Case                     4200
ViewSonic 20" VA2026W - Monitor 1680 x 1050            12000
Creative 5.1 Sound Blaster                                  850
Cooling Device ( like thermal ultra 120 ) NONE right now             0
TOTAL ====================                    52,111/-

thinking ------ hehehehe  please read on....
I have some MONEY limitations. Its like > 50,000 its hard to go ahead. I am trying as much...
So right now considering FUTURE, I will get mobo - such that - even new processors will be
able to OC on this well. For e.g. Nehalam from INtel.
I have decided to go MAX on Processor rather than GPU. as my gaming needs are not that high.
So in DUO range I will have E8500. In future I can put (additionally, not as replacement
so that I will have one Best proc of each type ) in QUAD version whatever is good at that time.
GPU - tell me some low end card like 7800 I heard which will be avail for cheap price. BUT it
should be able to play normal games like prince 2 SOT/T2T , AOE 2/3d etc. Actually whatever
MAX possible like evne crysis too!!! I want 512mb but cheap version. I will replace this with better one in future.
Qns ----

1. can someone tell me exact model of ASUS P5K ? - I mean from very first post by chotocheetah
please go to*techshop.in/store/index.php?cPath=21_30&sort=3a&filter_id=10 and tell me which one exactly there.

2. I hope Abit-IP-35-PRO (and ASUS P5K etc. ) will be able to do OClocking on Nehalam processors ? 

3. I put more money for EVGA 9600GT 512 MB  Knock-out or Super Clock or such any other
SC/OC cards then do I have to use GPU card coolers mustly ?
 rightnow I am not using proc cooler -not OCing.

4. considering above GPU thinking, any good but cheap GPU out there ? please suggest -
( I will go for good GPU and quad proc. in future when I will save money and I hope I will be able to put that in this config without any problem....)

Thanks for reading


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

utsav said:


> GIGABYTE - GA-EG31M-S2 is a good board for E7200. I ordered this board for my new E7200 and i will get it today  .reviews say its a good enough overclocker for E7200 . I am getting the board for 2.9k all inclusive.


You sure it overclocks ? I think Palit 630i, which lacks dual channel, can still be a much better overclocker. G31 chipset was meant for HTPC use, not OCer use.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys, i want to buy a new laptop for*:-

* 1. Graphics Programming* - *C,C++,OpenGL
  2. FPS Gaming - Doom 3,NFS Most Wanted,Bioshock & Mr.Crysis 

My current Desktop's Spec is:-

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+
ASUS M2N-MX [nForce 430 MCP]
2GB DDR2 667Mhz [1GB x 2 ] [ Dual-Channel ] [ Transcend ] 
XFX Geforce 7600GT 256MB DDR3 *XXX Edition* [ 590,1600 ]

This thing can run 

     - *Crysis* @ 20-25fps @ 800x600 @ DX9 All-Setting High [ Except Textures & Objects]

     - *Doom 3 & Quake 4* @ 60 fps @ 1024x768 @ Ultra-Settings [ No-AA ]

*I want a laptop that is* _*only just a little-bit*_ *faster than my above Desktop in all apps*.......I don know anything abt laptops, which brand to buy,Dell,Hp or some other plz.....recommend.........A DX10 Graphics Card is a must either nVidia or ATI.............

wat abt the nVidia 8600MobileGT? is it any faster than the 7600GT on my desktop?

if there are any notebooks based around the 8800MGT.....do let me know.........

My budget can stretch a max up to 65,000/- only.............


----------



## janitha (Aug 5, 2008)

@sandeepfrompune

Nehalem is the next generation of CPUs from Intel and you cannot use a current Mobo for it. You better wait tor one or two months.
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3326&p=3


----------



## utsav (Aug 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You sure it overclocks ? I think Palit 630i, which lacks dual channel, can still be a much better overclocker. G31 chipset was meant for HTPC use, not OCer use.



Go chk out the reviews  many people have pushed their E7200 to 3.4GHz on this board. :rolleys: 3.4GHz is a good enough OC imo. For going any further you will need after-market cpu coolers which is not worth the further gain in clock speeds. And also you hav to invest in a mobo like Abit IP35-E which costs double than the gigabyte G31 mobo . And yeah ,dual channel ram is a must these days , so no way for 630i .


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone with a good idea of how much can i OC my Phenom  ?


----------



## utsav (Aug 5, 2008)

shantanu said:


> anyone with a good idea of how much can i OC my Phenom  ?



buy liquid nitrogen b4 that


----------



## prvprv (Aug 5, 2008)

utsav said:


> GIGABYTE - GA-EG31M-S2 is a good board for E7200. I ordered this board for my new E7200 and i will get it today  .reviews say its a good enough overclocker for E7200 . I am getting the board for 2.9k all inclusive.



Where hav u ordered the board?? 
U got it?
hows it working?

Tell me which RAM is better for overclocking 667 MHz or 800 MHZ


----------



## utsav (Aug 5, 2008)

I will get it today evening. I ordered here from a dealer who is sourcing the board frm the main distributor. Get a 800MHz stick .forget 667MHz .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

shantanu said:


> anyone with a good idea of how much can i OC my Phenom  ?


Overclocking AMD CPUs is a completely different topic compared to Overclocking Intel CPUs. Firstly, they overclock less. Secondly, the procedures are different due to the intergrated memory controller within the CPU. Go to tomshardware.com or even better, *www.overclock.net to get aquinted with the skills of overclocking.

I personally recommend this thread:
*www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html


----------



## shantanu (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks man ! UTsav tere ko i will dip into liquid nitro and then in helium :X


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

@dits- budget for motherboard? if <5000 - Abit IP35E ,if bw 5-10k-P7N SLi platinum  and if>10000-MSI P45Platinum 


@ Rishab - E7200 or E8400 if u can extend


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone more replying to my post ????   please see few posts above... thanks.

one more thing is that, even if in Q4 this yr Nehalem launches, how fast it will come to india.  and MAINLY at what price it will be available ?   if its gonna be something more than even Q9450's price today, then there will be less takers for that initially (for 6 months I guess ).


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys, which LCD monitor from Samsung should I buy? I am restricting myself to samsung because where I stay there in no hassle of getting service for it, but for any other brand its quite not so.

My need is a 19" one costing arund 9k...

I have seen one today which is Samsung 920NW. Should I go with it? I wouldnt have to wait for the guy to order me a monitor if I buy it as its already there in the shop. Unless the one I'm going to buy isnt worth the money, I dont see a reason not buying it.
What say you; guys?

IronMan

ADDED: Guys can you tell me wether Mosaer Baer DVD-RW is a good buy or not? Im going to buy one, so wanted an opinion from you guys.
Thanks


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 6, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Guys, which LCD monitor from Samsung should I buy? I am restricting myself to samsung because where I stay there in no hassle of getting service for it, but for any other brand its quite not so.
> 
> My need is a 19" one costing arund 9k...
> 
> ...


SAMSUNG 943NWX

try this for just Rs 9000
and
8,000:1 contrast ratio

this is better then 920NW

*www.samsung.com/ae/consumer/detail...ors&subtype=lcdmonitor&model_cd=LS19MYNKF/XSG


----------



## prvprv (Aug 6, 2008)

hi

is core2Duo E7200 available in Hyderabad?
is Gigabyte EG31 series boards availble in Hyderabad?

What is the price of these?

hi

is core2Duo E7200 available in Hyderabad?
is Gigabyte EG31 series boards availble in Hyderabad?

What is the price of these?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 6, 2008)

buying a new rig please check if its fine.

CPU:Intel Core2duo E7200 Rs.5600/-
Mobo:Intel DP35DP 4600/-
Ram:Transcend 1x2GB 800Mhz(Suggest any alternatives, as transcend is rare in my place. maybe zion?)
HDD:Seagte 300GB SATA Rs.2350/-
DVD Writer: Samsung DVD writer Rs.1085/-
UPS:Numeric 600va 1820/-
Display: 19"inch LCD, need to choose. appox budget Rs.10,000/-
Microsoft basic keyboard and mouse Rs.760/-
Sony Internal Card reader Rs.400/-
OS: Windows Vista Free edition
Also, need a Graphics card.please sugget

Total Budget Rs.30,000/- 

Buying this tommorow
 will using it as Home pC, will be run typical multimedia tasks.
also, multitasking would essential. but the machine would NEVER be overclocked.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> buying a new rig please check if its fine.
> 
> CPU:Intel Core2duo E7200 Rs.5600/-
> Mobo:Intel DP35DP 4600/-
> ...


Even if you think you will NEVER overclock the machine, its always a good idea to play safe and ensure that the future you does not curse the present you. Get a Biostar mobo of the same chipset if you don't want to OC.

And yes, if you don't want to OC, there is no point in getting an awssome P35 chipset motherboard. Why not go for the Intel or Gigabyte or MSI G31 chipset based motherboard which will still support same CPU at a much lower cost, and the money saved thus can be invested on a graphics card.

Again, going by the same NO OC angle, AMD would suit you better since without overclocking, AMD gives better performance. I recommend the AMD Phenom X3 8450 since three cores make multitasking much easier for you. You also get quite a few value added features like support for 64bit virtualisation, etc. And a 780G chipset based mobo, like ones from Gigabyte or MSI for 4.4K will be awssome for multimedia use. Throw in a palit hd3450 for below 2k and in hybrid graphics mode, acording to reviews, you can get 40fps @ medium settings in 800x600 for crysis. Else get a zotac gf8200 mobo for 3.4k and 8500gt for a little over 2.3k and again use hybrid graphics.

For ram, try kingston. Its equal to transcend, though some place it higher.



shantanu said:


> thanks man ! UTsav tere ko i will dip into liquid nitro *and then in helium *:X


liquid helium ghar mein ? Pagal hai kya ? It costs a hell lot of power to maintain it in liquid state. You need lots of pressure and a very low temperature. Got a high power lab in your house ?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Even if you think you will NEVER overclock the machine, its always a good idea to play safe and ensure that the future you does not curse the present you. Get a Biostar mobo of the same chipset if you don't want to OC.



Biostart has warranty problems, and MSI does not have service center in Jaipur.
My dealer has asked me choose a INTEL or Asus board.
and i will select the same.



> And yes, if you don't want to OC, there is no point in getting an awssome P35 chipset motherboard. Why not go for the Intel or Gigabyte or MSI G31 chipset based motherboard which will still support same CPU at a much lower cost, and the money saved thus can be invested on a graphics card.


I am confused with so many chipsets.
whats the difference?
there is G31,G33,P35,P45.... and so on.
please explain




> Again, going by the same NO OC angle, AMD would suit you better since without overclocking, AMD gives better performance. I recommend the AMD Phenom X3 8450 since three cores make multitasking much easier for you. You also get quite a few value added features like support for 64bit virtualisation, etc. And a 780G chipset based mobo, like ones from Gigabyte or MSI for 4.4K will be awssome for multimedia use. Throw in a palit hd3450 for below 2k and in hybrid graphics mode, acording to reviews, you can get 40fps @ medium settings in 800x600 for crysis. Else get a zotac gf8200 mobo for 3.4k and 8500gt for a little over 2.3k and again use hybrid graphics.



Will go for a Intel based Config only.
please suggest a nice card, in remaing budget

Thanks for replying
For ram, try kingston. Its equal to transcend, though some place it


----------



## itisravishankar (Aug 6, 2008)

hi.. i m going to buy a pc with following config: proccy- e8400 ram- 2 gb 800 mhz gfx card- ati hd4850 hd- seagate 500 gb monitor- 19" viewsonic  plz suggest a cabinet and power supply for this system. my budget is 5-6k


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 6, 2008)

Corsair VX450W SMPS
Cool Master Elite 330 Black


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 6, 2008)

gsmsikar said:


> SAMSUNG 943NWX
> 
> try this for just Rs 9000
> and
> ...



Man but those new ones are more of a show-off. Its DCR that is 8000:1 I guess.

Guys I wanna ask one thing; the samsung 920NW has a Contrast Ratio of 700:1. Is that Static or Dynamic? 

Site: *reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/samsung-syncmaster-920nw/4507-3174_7-32402957.html

Hows Samsung 953BW?

IronMan


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 6, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> buying a new rig please check if its fine.
> 
> CPU:Intel Core2duo E7200 Rs.5600/-
> Mobo:Intel DP35DP 4600/-
> ...



FOR MOBO GO FOR ASUS P5KPL-VM >>2850+VAT [G31]  OR ASUS P5KVM >>4500+VAT [G33] CHIPSET MOTHERBOARD...THESE MO BO HAVE VERY GOOD PERFORMANCE...N WHAT IS UR GRAPHICS CARD BUGET???


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 6, 2008)

abhisek_bsws said:


> FOR MOBO GO FOR ASUS P5KPL-VM >>2850+VAT [G31]  OR ASUS P5KVM >>4500+VAT [G33] CHIPSET MOTHERBOARD...THESE MO BO HAVE VERY GOOD PERFORMANCE...N WHAT IS UR GRAPHICS CARD BUGET???


Whats the Difference between Intel G31 and Intel G33 chipsets?

My total budget is 30k appox. so whatever balance is left will on the card.
however i can increase my budget 1k if need.
currently i am looking at 4-5k range and willing to buy 8600GT


Ps: please turn off Caps lock


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello!! anybody reasy to advise me on my problem?..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Whats the Difference between Intel G31 and Intel G33 chipsets?
> 
> My total budget is 30k appox. so whatever balance is left will on the card.
> however i can increase my budget 1k if need.
> ...


As I said before, G31 is the best chipset for you in this budget, since he doesn't want to OC. The base chipset is similar in nature to P35 and hence also supports the same CPUs as P35, but its toned down, and has only two ram slots, weaker onboard graphics, etc.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> As I said before, G31 is the best chipset for you in this budget, since he doesn't want to OC. The base chipset is similar in nature to P35 and hence also supports the same CPUs as P35, but its toned down, and has only two ram slots, weaker onboard graphics, etc.


Thanks Buddy.
Now going to market to assemble this workstation


Thank you all all for your valuable comments


----------



## prvprv (Aug 7, 2008)

What is the price of ASUS P5KPL-CM mobo

good for overclocking E7200 on this mobo?


----------



## squid (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,  
 I will be purchasing a new system in another 6 days with the following configuration. My max budget will be 10000 for both processor and the motherboard. I already have 2GB 667Mhz DDr2 Ram and 160Gb HDD. Please suggest me Intel and AMD config. this system will be used for photoshop and text works. 
thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

squid said:


> Hi,
> I will be purchasing a new system in another 6 days with the following configuration. My max budget will be 10000 for both processor and the motherboard. I already have 2GB 667Mhz DDr2 Ram and 160Gb HDD. Please suggest me Intel and AMD config. this system will be used for photoshop and text works.
> thanks


10,000 is *just* enough to get a mainstream AMD rig.
Gigabyte or MSI 780G motherboard - 4.4K
Phenom X3 8450 - 5.5K
(see what I mean by *just* ?)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 7, 2008)

squid said:


> Hi,
> I will be purchasing a new system in another 6 days with the following configuration. My max budget will be 10000 for both processor and the motherboard. I already have 2GB 667Mhz DDr2 Ram and 160Gb HDD. Please suggest me Intel and AMD config. this system will be used for photoshop and text works.
> thanks



On the intel part E7200 @ 5600/- & any 630i or G43(if available) chipset based motherboard will do the thing.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

squid said:


> Hi,
> I will be purchasing a new system in another 6 days with the following configuration. My max budget will be 10000 for both processor and the motherboard. I already have 2GB 667Mhz DDr2 Ram and 160Gb HDD. Please suggest me Intel and AMD config. this system will be used for photoshop and text works.
> thanks



Intel E7200 + Intel DG31PR


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 7, 2008)

are the samsung 53 series lcd tft monitors available in india yet?


----------



## squid (Aug 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 10,000 is *just* enough to get a mainstream AMD rig.
> Gigabyte or MSI 780G motherboard - 4.4K
> Phenom X3 8450 - 5.5K
> (see what I mean by *just* ?)



thanks for replying. I have considered M3N78-VM based on geforce 8200 and  M3A78-VM based on 780G along with Athlon X2 5400+. What is the price of phenom X3 8450 in chennai. Does it give any significant performance over X2 5400+. 



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> On the intel part E7200 @ 5600/- & any 630i or G43(if available) chipset based motherboard will do the thing.



whether E7200 along with G43 chipset give better performance over the above config. Please suggest.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 7, 2008)

Intel will alwayz beat AMD ..... so yup keith_i_snyder2's config beats the AMD one ...... Intel wins hands down


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 7, 2008)

squid said:


> thanks for replying. I have considered M3N78-VM based on geforce 8200 and  M3A78-VM based on 780G along with Athlon X2 5400+. What is the price of phenom X3 8450 in chennai. Does it give any significant performance over X2 5400+.
> 
> 
> 
> whether E7200 along with G43 chipset give better performance over the above config. Please suggest.



Dude the M3A78-VM & M3N78-VM are better motherboard but E7200 is the better processor, worth more than 5400+!
The M3A78-VM & M3N78-VM supports hybrid graphics which is a power saving feature & if u r planning for dedicated graphics card.
I mean AMD offers much better motherboard compared to INTEL setup, rest is ur choice what suits u better.
AMD - better motherboard option.
INTEL - better processor option.
My vote E7200+G43!
U choose.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 8, 2008)

^i dnt think so ....AMD X3 8450 is at par with E7200 with the added advantage of an extra core for multitasking and AMD 780G mobo is faaaaaaaaaaaar batter then any Intel mobo in the same price range (or even 1-2 k more).

@squid
Choose AMD if u r not a heavy overclocker For heavy overclocking, u shld consider Intel.


----------



## rajatrao (Aug 8, 2008)

Buying a new system. I already have monitor (21" CRT), Creative Audigy soundcard, Creative Inspire 6.1 speakers, 320 GB SATA Seagate Baracuda hard disks, DVD writer, keyboard and mouse.

I want to play games (like crysis, bioshock etc.) at 1600x1200 with most (if possible, all) effects turned on. Do not want to overclock, I am not a techie. I have decided that it will be an Intel machine. So no AMD please. I run XP but may upgrade to Vista soon. (Should I?)

No fixed budget, but please suggest most economical and trustworthy components that will satisfy my needs (i.e. DX10 gaming at 1600x1200 with almost all effects). I was thinking about 30-40 K spending but I can spend more if it is really needed on following components.

Processor - I am thinking of Core2Duo 8400. Okay?

Motherboard - P35 or P45? Which make and model? It should have 3 PCI slots, to accommodate my sound card, video capture card and extra slot for network card (lightning has burned my on-board network port earlier). The motherboard & processor should be fairly future proof. I won't mind a SLI motherboard with extra graphics slot for future addition.

Graphics - Pls suggest good single NVdia card How much memory needed? No SLI for now. I can add another one in future if newer games demand it.

RAM.- 2 GB or 4GB? make & speed?

Cabinet - not too flashy, but solid.

Power Supply - should be able to run three hard disks and one DVD writer and the graphics card if that too needs power. With good SATA power connectors (3 no.) Which make & power?

So please help. Thanks in advance.

Please also suggest reliable and reasonable shops in Mumbai for above items.

Rajat


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 8, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> ^i dnt think so ....AMD X3 8450 is at par with E7200 with the added advantage of an extra core for multitasking and AMD 780G mobo is faaaaaaaaaaaar batter then any Intel mobo in the same price range (or even 1-2 k more).
> 
> @squid
> Choose AMD if u r not a heavy overclocker For heavy overclocking, u shld consider Intel.



Dude in case u haven't read...i 've compared *E7200* and *Athlon X2 5400+*. 
BTW, in any case G43 is an excellent chipset delivers same graphics(X4500) except of the hybrid  graphics.
Even though if X3 8450 compared to E7200, i still suggest E7200 over X3 8450 because E7200 is cheaper than X3 8450 & works exceptionally well.



rajatrao said:


> Buying a new system. I already have monitor (21" CRT), Creative Audigy soundcard, Creative Inspire 6.1 speakers, 320 GB SATA Seagate Baracuda hard disks, DVD writer, keyboard and mouse.
> 
> I want to play games (like crysis, bioshock etc.) at 1600x1200 with most (if possible, all) effects turned on. Do not want to overclock, I am not a techie. I have decided that it will be an Intel machine. So no AMD please. I run XP but may upgrade to Vista soon. (Should I?)
> 
> ...



Consider ur choice, u already know what u want!
-E8400 is the best choice, if gaming is the priority & E8400 has best VFM.
-Go for BIOSTAR T-Power I45, it broke the record or go for any good P45 chipset like ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte. But i think BIOSTAR one will be the cheapest of all.
-If going for Vista, then look for 4GB (2x2GB) 800MHz otherwise 2x1GB can do the job.
-Wait for 9800GT(if u only wants nVidia graphics card) or ATi HD4850, but HD4850 has better performance.
-CM Xtreme 600W.
-Any cabinet u like.

Hope i 've covered every part u asked & this one comes into budget.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

squid said:


> thanks for replying. I have considered M3N78-VM based on geforce 8200 and  M3A78-VM based on 780G along with Athlon X2 5400+. What is the price of phenom X3 8450 in chennai. Does it give any significant performance over X2 5400+.
> 
> 
> 
> whether E7200 along with G43 chipset give better performance over the above config. Please suggest.


The GF8200 has lesser performance than 780G. But if you buy Zotac, its Rs. 1,000 cheaper. So consider it. But at the same time, there also exists 780V. V is similar in performance to GF8200, but it consumes lesser power. So I recommend it STRONGLY if you find it. Meaning, if you ever stumble across 780V, which should be around 3.5K, buy it immidiately. Then you will have 6.5K for the CPU. Go to *www.deltapage.com for the chennai prices. According to deltapage, Phenom X4 (quad core) 9550 costs 7,300. Its worth it. See if you can extend your budget a bit to get it. And yes, Phenom X3 8450 costs only 4,900. I never knew Chennai had cheap AMD CPUs . And yes, these give significant performance over X2 5400+. Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H is the board you should be looking at if you go for 780G, since it costs 4.65K. Perhaps you can find something cheaper.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all expert......I am going to upgrade my pc........I am not a gamer so much.....please suggest me the best one.

MOBO- Asus Pk5-VM or anyother?
proc. - Intel C2D E7200 or E8400?
Ram  - Kingston 2x1GB 800 Mhz.
HD    - Sata 7200 rpm 250 GB
cabinate- please suggest me best one.

*If anybody knows INR cost about this configuration then please reply me......thanks in advance.
*


----------



## rahul777 (Aug 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me whether Zotac 8200 is cooler and stable compared to Gigabite 780G and what is the quality of after sales service for these boards. I am also considering Purchasing a HD in the range of 160-250 GB. which brand and model No. is the best?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a Samsung SyncMaster 740N.First tell me if it is LCD or CRT.Nvidia Control Panel is showing it as CRT!!WTF!
Enough of this tiny screen with 8800GTS 512.Tell me some good 22" LCD.Need for heavy gaming.I need HD one.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

dsmarty said:


> Hi all expert......I am going to upgrade my pc........I am not a gamer so much.....please suggest me the best one.
> 
> MOBO- Asus Pk5-VM or anyother?
> proc. - Intel C2D E7200 or E8400?
> ...


Whats your budget and whats your use for the PC ?


rahul777 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether Zotac 8200 is cooler and stable compared to Gigabite 780G and what is the quality of after sales service for these boards. I am also considering Purchasing a HD in the range of 160-250 GB. which brand and model No. is the best?


Zotac 8200 is basically a cheap way to get into AMD CPUs. Its weaker in graphics power and has lesser options compared to a good 780G board and has higher power consuption (since 780G is 55nm and 8200 is 65nm) but at the same time costs Rs. 1000 less.


Sunny1211993 said:


> I have a Samsung SyncMaster 740N.First tell me if it is LCD or CRT.Nvidia Control Panel is showing it as CRT!!WTF!
> Enough of this tiny screen with 8800GTS 512.Tell me some good 22" LCD.Need for heavy gaming.I need HD one.


8800GTS ? I thought you had GTX ? Anyway, I suggest you get atleast 24" screen. 22" not enough for full HD screen for uber gaming.

BTW, a CRT is a monitor which is large and bulging and looks similar to an old TV. While an LCD is thin and its always flat. I thought you knew that ? Anyway, any sane guy can use this information to recoganise an LCD and a CRT so I guess nVidia Control Panel must be drunk.


----------



## rajatrao (Aug 8, 2008)

Many thanks keith_j_snyder2

So I hve decided on these-
processor - Intel 8400 
RAM - 2x2GB 800MHz. Which make?
Power Supply - CM Xtreme 600W 
Cabinet- I will go for cooler master. There are some models with external 3.5" bay. Does it mean we can easily connect & remove 3.5" HDD without opening the case? I do need this facility if available.

***Now a specific request***
Please please suggest me a good motherboard & graphics card combination as per my requirements. I mean a set of specific models that are compatible with each other and are easily available in Mumbai. The mobo should have sli/crossfire capacity and the card should be sli/crossfire ready. NVdia or ATI. Both should support PCIe2.0 in full 16X mode. And should let me play Crysis at 1600x1200 with full glory. Also give me price indication.

Thanks again

Rajat


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Whats your budget and whats your use for the PC ?


my budget around 20k........and my use for pc is.......home entertainment....visual studio dot net.....adobe premier and adobe photoshop.......I m net lover also........so please now suggest best one for me.........thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

dsmarty said:


> my budget around 20k........and my use for pc is.......home entertainment....visual studio dot net.....adobe premier and adobe photoshop.......I m net lover also........so please now suggest best one for me.........thanks


Base:
Seagate SATA-II 7200.11 RPM 32-MB Buffer 500GB HDD - Rs. 4,100 [4,500 max]
RAM - Value DDR2 800MHz 2GB + 2GB - Rs. 3,600 [4,000 max]
[for both, divide everything by 2 to get lower end config]
Zebronics Bijli cabinet with 400W SMPS - Rs. 1,500

Intel:
Intel DG35EC Motherboard - Rs. 5,000 [6,000 max]
Core2Duo E7200 - Rs. 5,500 ==== [or] ==== E8400 - Rs. 8,000

AMD:
Zotac 8200 Motherboard - Rs. 3,500
Phenom X4 9550 - Rs. 7,000 [8,000 max]

AMD has better performance here. If you want a better intel setup, you need to replace the motherboard with a 630i motherboard for 3.5K which would lack dual channel memory, compromising memory performance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

^^dude ,how abt an Abit IP35e ??? and BTW 500GB HDDs cost 3.5k only ....atleast WD's 500 HDD costs 3.2k in my city ....and just 2GB of RAM is 'nuff, dnt u think ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^dude ,how abt an Abit IP35e ??? and BTW 500GB HDDs cost 3.5k only ....atleast WD's 500 HDD costs 3.2k in my city ....and just 2GB of RAM is 'nuff, dnt u think ?


advice: see the writing in tiny size
And you are talking about 8mb or 16mb buffer HDD. Its not enough for Photoshop.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

i think its 16MB .....


----------



## janitha (Aug 8, 2008)

It is not just the 16 or 32 MB cache which makes the difference, but mostly the latest larger platter capacity and the perpendicular recording compared to the older generation drives.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
 And thats why I suggested the Seagate 7200.11 Drive. Its got everything. From 32MB buffer to perpendicular recording to cheap price. And if I remember right, in the same range, the 1TB drive is available in SAS too, along with SATA


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2008)

seagate was my best brand, now its WD (amazing)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

shantanu said:


> seagate was my best brand, now its WD (amazing)


Say that to Hitboxx and he will sue you. 
[you should have been there at IRC all those months when he used to constantly insult his faulty WD HDDs]


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ lol man ! exceptions


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Base:
> Seagate SATA-II 7200.11 RPM 32-MB Buffer 500GB HDD - Rs. 4,100 [4,500 max]
> RAM - Value DDR2 800MHz 2GB + 2GB - Rs. 3,600 [4,000 max]
> [for both, divide everything by 2 to get lower end config]
> ...



thanks a lot dear...........and this config. sounds very interesting for me........but you suggested me Intel motherboard..........what reason behind it please make it clear...........because I want to buy a asus with intel chipset G33 like P5k-vm or with other chipset....thanks again dear.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 8, 2008)

i am looking for good headphones, are any true 5.1 headphones available in market ? i want them for movies,music and games off course. and i don't want to go for 5.1 speaker setups...just way too clumsy and full of wires and moreover i don't have a proper space to keep them oriented for good acoustics.

if not 5.1 then which which other headphones are good ? right now i have narrowed down to this headphone

MDR-XD200

*www.sony.co.in/product/mdr-xd200/sku/mdr-xd200__ce?site=hp_en_IN_i

i don't know the price and availability of sennheiser headphones ...and also i don't know which is good one...i don't want to spend more than 2.5k on them. please if someone know it ...help me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

dsmarty said:


> thanks a lot dear...........and this config. sounds very interesting for me........but you suggested me Intel motherboard..........what reason behind it please make it clear...........because I want to buy a asus with intel chipset G33 like P5k-vm or with other chipset....thanks again dear.


I suggested Intel because its cheap. Simple as that. ASUS would have made you spend 3K more if you wanted a modern full fledged chipset with DECENT onboard graphics. G31 or Q35 would have had only GMA 3100 (not X3100), which has too low graphics.


----------



## dsmarty (Aug 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I suggested Intel because its cheap. Simple as that. ASUS would have made you spend 3K more if you wanted a modern full fledged chipset with DECENT onboard graphics. G31 or Q35 would have had only GMA 3100 (not X3100), which has too low graphics.



thanks........but What do you think about Intel DP35DP then now config. is

motherboard--- Intel DP35DP--6000
processor--- Intel C2D E8400--8000
ram--- as you told but kingston 1+1--2200
HDD---as you told but 250 GB and --2300
Cabinate-----as you told.--1500

Now suggest final...........thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

dsmarty said:


> thanks........but What do you think about Intel DP35DP then now config. is
> 
> motherboard--- Intel DP35DP--6000
> processor--- Intel C2D E8400--8000
> ...


P35 has no onboard graphics. You need to spend extra money on that. A really cheap GPU is the 7100GS available for around 1.2K, but its weaker than most modern onboard GPUs today and about as strong as the older generation onboard GPUs and definitely not even close to what AMD offers.

And instead of DP35DP, get MSI version if ever you choose P35.

HDD 250GB will not have 32MB Buffer and often will not have perpendicular recording.

And yes, I still think you will end up with more money left in your wallet if you stick with AMD. 
I suppose you can sneak in an 8500GT in hybrid SLI mode into the AMD config to give performance enough to run any game including crysis.


----------



## rajatrao (Aug 9, 2008)

I am buidling a gaming PC to play Crysis & Bioshock at 1600x1200 with full effects turned on. Processor (E8400) & other parts I have already finalised. 

Please suggest me a good motherboard & graphics card combination. I mean a set of specific models that are compatible with each other and are easily available in Mumbai. 

The mobo should have sli/crossfire capacity and the card should be sli/crossfire ready. NVdia or ATI. Both should support PCIe2.0 in full 16X mode. And should let me play Crysis at 1600x1200 with full glory. I will buy single card for now and may be later add another in sli/cf when newer games demand it.

Also give me price indication.

Please help!

Rajat


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

frnz...i will be upgrading my pc....and hence i will be left with 2gb ddr2 667 memory and geforce 8600gt card.

i think i will make a 2nd system....
i hv got the core thingies....hdd/dvdrw/cabby/mouse/kb...

i hv set around a budget of 8k...10k max.
wat rig i can obtain?(mobo+proccy)

plz state both amd and intel configs.....

thnks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> frnz...i will be upgrading my pc....and hence i will be left with 2gb ddr2 667 memory and geforce 8600gt card.
> 
> i think i will make a 2nd system....
> i hv got the core thingies....hdd/dvdrw/cabby/mouse/kb...
> ...


What are your current components ?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> What are your current components ?



u dont seem to get me...see my config in the siggy at the bottom...
i will be upgrading my grafix card and memory.

so...i want to buy another mobo+proccy........get the old ddr2 ram & 8600gt(from my present system) + add mouse kbrd+ another 250gb hdd(which I will purchase) and a cabby with 400w psu(will purchase).

i hv set aside 8k(10k max) for the proccy & mobo......plz give me a suitable config(both intel & amd)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> u dont seem to get me...see my config in the siggy at the bottom...
> i will be upgrading my grafix card and memory.
> 
> so...i want to buy another mobo+proccy........get the old ddr2 ram & 8600gt(from my present system) + add mouse kbrd+ another 250gb hdd(which I will purchase) and a cabby with 400w psu(will purchase).
> ...


I think buying another 8600GT for 3.5K and then some good cooler for 2.5K, then putting the 8600GT in SLI and overclocking your current CPU with the help of the cooler should easily make your system top notch. Why exactly are you upgrading ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

rajatrao said:


> I am buidling a gaming PC to play Crysis & Bioshock at 1600x1200 with full effects turned on. Processor (E8400) & other parts I have already finalised.
> 
> Please suggest me a good motherboard & graphics card combination. I mean a set of specific models that are compatible with each other and are easily available in Mumbai.
> 
> ...



wats ur budget ??

assuming it mid-range, i suggest u get Abit IP35e + ATi HD4850 



imgame2 said:


> i am looking for good headphones, are any true 5.1 headphones available in market ? i want them for movies,music and games off course. and i don't want to go for 5.1 speaker setups...just way too clumsy and full of wires and moreover i don't have a proper space to keep them oriented for good acoustics.
> 
> if not 5.1 then which which other headphones are good ? right now i have narrowed down to this headphone
> 
> ...



i hv the same set of headphones, i got them after breaking my precious Creative Fatal1ty Headset  anywyz on the topic- the headset is kool and will suffice for daily usage.

As for Sennheiser, get the HD-201 for 1k easily on the streets


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think buying another 8600GT for 3.5K and then some good cooler for 2.5K, then putting the 8600GT in SLI and overclocking your current CPU with the help of the cooler should easily make your system top notch. Why exactly are you upgrading ?



actually my bro needs a pc at hostel....and i had alredy decided to upgrade my g.card.... see here ( *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=190 )....therefore i thought that i will be going in for an overhaul....

so 8k(10k max) for proccy and mobo....
ne suggestions?
both intel & amd config are requested.....and for intel,plz mention 45nm mobo support(for i m thinking abt e7200)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

E7200 + Abit IP35e ........best bet for u my friend

im not into AMD, ask MetalHeadGautham abt it  i stay away fmr it as much as possible


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> E7200 + Abit IP35e ........best bet for u my friend
> 
> im not into AMD, ask MetalHeadGautham abt it  i stay away fmr it as much as possible



very well....i was thinking along similar lines.....but does the Abit IP35e support Wolfdale and Yorkfield,ie 45nm cpus out of the box? doent it require a bios update for dat?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^yup, it requires BIOS update


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> actually my bro needs a pc at hostel....and i had alredy decided to upgrade my g.card.... see here ( *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=190 )....therefore i thought that i will be going in for an overhaul....
> 
> so 8k(10k max) for proccy and mobo....
> ne suggestions?
> both intel & amd config are requested.....and for intel,plz mention 45nm mobo support(for i m thinking abt e7200)


Zotac GF8200 mobo [decent onboard gfx] - 3.4k
MSI or Gigabyte 780G mobo [awssome onboard gfx] - 4.4K
get the former if you already have an <nvidia> card. else get the later.

Athlon X2 4600+ 2.4GHz - Rs. 2725
Phenom X3 8450 2.1GHz - Rs. 5000
former *still* rocks and plays crysis. later pwns former, as well as intel E7200.

intel see below. but I recommend amd since its more future proof and cheaper.
amd had recent price cut for some CPUs, hence this low price.


KPower Mania said:


> E7200 + Abit IP35e ........best bet for u my friend
> 
> im not into AMD, ask MetalHeadGautham abt it  i stay away fmr it as much as possible


purrfect 
but it will cost 5.5K + 5.5K = 11K. 
so better go for Gigabyte G31 or P31 based mobo for 3K.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^well suggested 

Gigabyte G31 will be a good buy.....

afterall u can also lose sanity and buy ASUS Striker eXtreme anytime too


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

i want an intel mobo which will support 45nm out of the box,without bios update.....is there any such mobo?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> i want an intel mobo which will support 45nm out of the box,without bios update.....is there any such mobo?


yeah. Any P31, G31, Q33, G33, P35, Q35 or G35 motherboard 
Enough choice for you ? 



mukherjee said:


> very well....i was thinking along similar lines.....but does the Abit IP35e support Wolfdale and Yorkfield,ie 45nm cpus out of the box? doent it require a bios update for dat?


no update needed


KPower Mania said:


> ^^yup, it requires BIOS update


go to *www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/p35/p35-overview.htm


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

k sorry, i heard somewhere that it needs a BIOS update ......wait it was for the FSB and not the NM ... sorry sorry sorry


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 9, 2008)

> i hv the same set of headphones, i got them after breaking my precious Creative Fatal1ty Headset  anywyz on the topic- the headset is kool and will suffice for daily usage.
> 
> As for Sennheiser, get the HD-201 for 1k easily on the streets



thanks for replying !
i wanted to know hows the bass response from MDR-XD200 ?

is sennheiser HD201 better than MDR-XD200 ?

any other good model from sennheiser in my price range ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

yup, Sennheiser is better .... i got it bcoz Sennheiser isnt available here .. the bass is quite good, nuthing to boast about but the noise cancellation is quite good, i cnt hear anything frm the sorrounding when im chilling out wid mah iPod Nano and Sony MDR-XD200 .... i dunno abt ur price range much .... Creative Fatal1ty Headset is retailing in Mumbai (i think so) for around 2-2.5k  its a good headset


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> yup, Sennheiser is better .... i got it bcoz Sennheiser isnt available here .. the bass is quite good, nuthing to boast about but the noise cancellation is quite good, i cnt hear anything frm the sorrounding when im chilling out wid mah iPod Nano and Sony MDR-XD200 .... i dunno abt ur price range much .... Creative Fatal1ty Headset is retailing in Mumbai (i think so) for around 2-2.5k  its a good headset



thanks again for replying to me,so far i have no luck finding fatal1ty headset in my place ..so i guess i will go for MDR-XD200 ..i will try for sennheiser if i get them i might go for them ...but for now more or less i will go for MDR-XD 200 ....and i hope i will be quite satisfied with them as u are .

thanks once again for all the help!


----------



## utsav (Aug 9, 2008)

Guys Western Digital Caviar 640GB is just 3.7k now  loot macha lo


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

utsav said:


> Guys Western Digital Caviar 640GB is just 3.7k now  loot macha lo



thnx for the kool info man, i need a new HDD .....d/loading too much sh!t


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

utsav said:


> Guys Western Digital Caviar 640GB is just 3.7k now  loot macha lo


8mb buffer or 16mb buffer or 32mb buffer ? 
even if its 8mb, its awssome for just storing music, movies and downloads. 


KPower Mania said:


> thnx for the kool info man, i need a new HDD .....d/loading too much sh!t


I still have 80GB HDD


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *8mb buffer or 16mb buffer or 32mb buffer ? *
> even if its 8mb, its awssome for just storing music, movies and downloads.
> 
> I still have 80GB HDD



16MB, dual platter, PMR.

One of the best  and most sought after discs nowadays. Combine it with a price of just 3.6K and the WD door to door RMA. Definitely not just for storage.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

i only have 1TB of space  and that to filled up


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

janitha said:


> 16MB, dual platter, PMR.
> 
> One of the best  and most sought after discs nowadays. Combine it with a price of just 3.6K and the WD door to door RMA. Definitely not just for storage.


16MB not enough. 32MB needed for heavy duty work I do.
But I can always get it for just storage purposes, since it still is a great performer.

As I have an old P4 rig, I am usually afraid of upgrades since all that money will go in vain once I upgrade my rig, but since I have SATA ports, I don't mind upgrading HDD 



KPower Mania said:


> i only have 1TB of space  and that to filled up


Get this one then. Its surely VFM for you.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 16MB not enough. 32MB needed for heavy duty work I do.
> But I can always get it for just storage purposes, since it still is a great performer.



If one has enough amount of RAM, then Buffer won't matter much; you can always reserve some amount of RAM act as a Buffer. I just bought 512MB DDR1 RAM today which gives me a total of 768 MB. Am gonna use 30 MB as buffer(My old IDE has just 2 MB  ), my rig is similar to yours otherwise.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

im buying that HDD


----------



## utsav (Aug 9, 2008)

Me too  , waiting for monday


----------



## acewin (Aug 10, 2008)

Sandeepfrompune said:


> I have decided to take following. Most of the prices from techshop.in - some components are
> locally avail , prices are few hundreds more and less.
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Processor                        13400
> ...



whatever your choice of components be, you canno put in nahelam in those mobos.
pins for nahelam and C2D or C2Q are totally different.



imgame2 said:


> i am looking for good headphones, are any true 5.1 headphones available in market ? i want them for movies,music and games off course. and i don't want to go for 5.1 speaker setups...just way too clumsy and full of wires and moreover i don't have a proper space to keep them oriented for good acoustics.
> 
> if not 5.1 then which which other headphones are good ? right now i have narrowed down to this headphone
> 
> ...



5.1 channel means, audio coming from 5 channels or speakers you cannot get a 5.1 headset I think, mdr-xd300 is good but priced by sony as 2990, if u can get from local market then price wud be better.

mdr-xd200 is less than 2K around 1.5K

check philips SHP-2700(sub 1500) very good model and decent priced. And I would say philps models have bigger and sothing structure of ear covering speakers than sony. most of the sony models I would say are overpriced.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

utsav said:


> Guys Western Digital Caviar 640GB is just 3.7k now  loot macha lo


WTF!!! I'm getting one!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> If one has enough amount of RAM, then Buffer won't matter much; you can always reserve some amount of RAM act as a Buffer. I just bought 512MB DDR1 RAM today which gives me a total of 768 MB. Am gonna use 30 MB as buffer(My old IDE has just 2 MB  ), my rig is similar to yours otherwise.


But the Calviar series is supposed to be mainstream right ? Can you link me to some of its reviews and its product page so that I may see how good this thing is ?


goobimama said:


> WTF!!! I'm getting one!


1TB Time capsule and 250GB HDD not enough ?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 10, 2008)

^ 32mb buffer does not matter at all.WD has almost similar performance. and in assorted data tests WD is ahead in read speeds while Seagate having a little better write speeds.
and these things wont matter as long as you are on a 64bit OS with >2gb ram


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ 32mb buffer does not matter at all.WD has almost similar performance. and in assorted data tests WD is ahead in read speeds while Seagate having a little better write speeds.
> and these things wont matter as long as you are on a 64bit OS with >2gb ram


higher in read speeds ? good for me then. I hoard read-only data.
any benchmarks with XFS file system ?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 10, 2008)

no it was with XP and Vista 32bit using a E8500 proccy and a X48board.will get the link and put here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> no it was with XP and Vista 32bit using a E8500 proccy and a X48board.will get the link and put here


use gentoo x64 and XFS file system with the same hardware and report back. and yeah, copy really large files.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> yeah. Any P31, G31, Q33, G33, P35, Q35 or G35 motherboard
> Enough choice for you ?
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot.

so as of now...i hv decided on the following:

c2d e7200 45nm 8)-------5600

mobo-abit ip35e(?p)-------5400(msi p35 neo3?,gigabyte p35s3g?,msi p45 neo?---comment on price n availability plz)---plz confirm out of the box support for 45nm proccy..

ram--2*1gb ddr2 800------2500(i havent decided whther i will go for plain vanilla or some corsair/ocz/gskill value pieces,in no circumstance >2500--comment)

hdd-320gig seagate sata2--2500

odd-samsung 22x dvdrw---1200

cabby-coolermaster elite 331---1700(any other value pieces in mind?)

psu--coolermaster extreme power 600w---3200(corsair vx 450=3250?;wats d price n availabilty of corsair hx520w?;thermaltake purepower 500w?/toughpower 550w?-price/availabilty?----plz comment---no more than 3500 on psu)

my older 8600gt is just a stopgap...i will buy a card in the near future,maybe i will put my new 4850/4870/9800gtx+ in here,havent decided yet.

total(w/out gpu)=11000(cpu+mobo)+2500(ram)+3700(hdd+odd)+4900(caby+psu,still now,max=5200)


edit:i will be ordering a dell se198wfp shortly...so no probs dere.... 

please put in your comments frnz


----------



## utsav (Aug 10, 2008)

Abey tu le le.  What more u want for 3.6k .imagine its price around 2 yrs back  i was getting a 120gb ide hdd for 3.9k so stuck with 80gb  .and if u need performance? Then go for raptors or scsi drives @ 15000RPM


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 10, 2008)

utsav said:


> Guys Western Digital Caviar 640GB is just 3.7k now  loot macha lo



Dude! was all excited like... then i saw it wasn't an external.. 

: :sighs: wishing she owned a desktop :


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Aug 10, 2008)

1. can someone tell me exact model of ASUS P5K ? - I mean from very first post by chotocheetah
please go tohttp://techshop.in/store/index.php?c...a&filter_id=10 and tell me which one exactly there. If more than one then please tell order of better also ( like  ..>..>...  )

3. I put more money for EVGA 9600GT 512 MB Knock-out or Super Clock or such any other
SC/OC cards then do I have to use GPU card coolers mustly ?
rightnow I am not using proc cooler -not OCing.

4. Suggest any good Graphics card for up to 5000 to 6000. Rs.  - it will not be like 8800gt and above I know but i have budget that only... monitor 19/20" (not 22") proc - E8500 3.16ghz. mobo will be Abit-IP35-E or above AsusP5K whatevr if U tell exact.


----------



## acewin (Aug 10, 2008)

Sandeep I would suggest P45 based Asus mobo's not P5K series for you models are Asus P5Q and P5Q Pro, most of the people would recommend P5Q Pro.
Which proccy you thought of. I would suggest C2Q 9450, better than E8500
In 5-6K there is Palit 384 MB DDR3 Sonic priced less than 6.5K, this is very good GPU.
Other than this HD3850 512MB DDR3 in around 6.5K desibond knows which company model etc,  I do not know, tried to search but I could never get which one it is. If anyone can tell me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

utsav said:


> Abey tu le le.  What more u want for 3.6k .imagine its price around 2 yrs back  i was getting a 120gb ide hdd for 3.9k so stuck with 80gb  .and if u need performance? Then go for raptors or scsi drives @ 15000RPM


15000rpm drinks electricity. high rpm is NOT the best solution for performance, internal design is. 


veiga2412 said:


> Dude! was all excited like... then i saw it wasn't an external..
> 
> : :sighs: wishing she owned a desktop :


get an external casing 
you can get one for Rs. 700 more


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 15000rpm drinks electricity. high rpm is NOT the best solution for performance, internal design is.
> 
> get an external casing
> you can get one for Rs. 700 more



i've gone by the casing route before.. never ends well.. am very rough with my hardware.. take it around with me wherever i go and stuff...  so the pre-packaged stuff is better option for me...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

veiga2412 said:


> i've gone by the casing route before.. never ends well.. am very rough with my hardware.. take it around with me wherever i go and stuff...  so the pre-packaged stuff is better option for me...


makes no difference.
BOTH will go boom 
get a laptop HDD. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92365


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2008)

i bought a WD Cavier SE 16 SATA 2 500 GB for 4.5k about 1 month back


----------



## morpheusv6 (Aug 10, 2008)

*New System for Gaming*

Hi,

I am buying a new system for gaming.
My budget is 70K (all inclusive). Expected Life time to next purchase - 2 years 
All prices from theitwares.com.

1. Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 GHz  - Rs. 8050
2. RAM - OCZ DDR2 1066 MHz 1x2 GB Kit - Rs. 4375 (Is 1066 required or is 800 sufficient? Any noticable changes in performance)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: New System for Gaming*



morpheusv6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am buying a new system for gaming.
> My budget is 70K (all inclusive). Expected Life time to next purchase - 2 years
> ...



I think that 800MHz would suffice. You can overclock it anytime you think you are not getting the performance you want . My 2GB DDR2 667MHz is running at 733MHz . Your choice of processor is good, stick to it. For a motherboard, get Asus P5Q Pro.You can also opt. for a 680i based board. MSI P45 Platinum is also a good board. If your wallet permits, get a XFX GTX260 OR if the price is too high, get a 9800GTX+ or an ATi HD4850. 4GB RAM will suffice. Get a good 750GB HDD. Other things are upto you. 

Happy gaming


----------



## morpheusv6 (Aug 10, 2008)

*New System for Gaming*

Hi,

I am buying a new system for gaming.
My budget is 70K. Expected time to next purchase - 2 years 

All prices are from theitwares.com.

1. Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 GHz  - Rs. 8050
2. RAM - GSkill DDR2 800 MHz 1x2 GB Kit - Rs. 2400 (Is 1066 required or is 800 
    sufficient? Any noticeable changes in performance)
3. Motherboard - MSI P35 Platinum - Rs. 8550 (any suggestions)
4. Graphics card - Ge Cube ATI 4870 - Rs. 19200
5. Hard Disk - Seagate 250 GB (16 MB) x2 in RAID0 - Rs. 4600
6. Cabinet - Cooler Master CM690 - Rs. 3900
7. SMPS - Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W - Rs. 3100
8. Mouse - Logitech MX518 - Rs. 1350
9. Monitor - Dell 2208WFP 22'' LCD - Rs. 16500
10. DVD drive - Liteon SATA DVD 20x - Rs. 1350

Suggest UPS for this configuration, it should provide atleast 15 minutes backup for the full system.

Any changes required in the config?

Thanks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: New System for Gaming*



KPower Mania said:


> I think that 800MHz would suffice. You can overclock it anytime you think you are not getting the performance you want . My 2GB DDR2 667MHz is running at 733MHz . Your choice of processor is good, stick to it. For a motherboard, get Asus P5Q Pro.You can also opt. for a 680i based board. MSI P45 Platinum is also a good board. If your wallet permits, get a XFX GTX260 OR if the price is too high, get a 9800GTX+ or an ATi HD4850. 4GB RAM will suffice. Get a good 750GB HDD. Other things are upto you.
> 
> Happy gaming


Higher ram clock ==> better for gaming.
Better get 2x HD4850 than GTX260 and better get HD4870 than 9800GTX+.
680i is old and obsolete. Its only good if you have TWO nVidia cards already.
Biostar iTower P45 is supposed to be the best overclocker around recently.
For CPU, get Core2Quad Q9450


----------



## janitha (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: New System for Gaming*



morpheusv6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am buying a new system for gaming.
> My budget is 70K. Expected time to next purchase - 2 years
> ...



3. Why not MSI	P45 Neo - F 	Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB Rs.6500/-.

Later chipset @lower cost!

And why not a better PSU?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: New System for Gaming*



morpheusv6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am buying a new system for gaming.
> My budget is 70K. Expected time to next purchase - 2 years
> ...



RAM- get the 2x2GB 800MHZ set.
Motherboard - As Janitha already mentioned P45 or get BIOSTAR T-POWER I45.
HDD - WD 640GB - 3900/-
Graphics card - Wit or recheck the price, the HD4870 selling for 14K or look for Palit HD4850 for 9700/-
Rest of the items are good enough.


----------



## acewin (Aug 11, 2008)

MSI P45-Neo in 6.5K or Asus P5Q in 8K or Asus P5Q Pro all being lates P45 chipset based mobos. You decide which one. reset as keith suggests.

Just you need to do a little work up for RAM if using 32 bit OS, as they recognize 3GB only and to get 4GB properly you need to change a little settings
For such config I would say Microtech 1KVA UPS equivalent to 650VA APC in price, APC ones cost alot. Microtech is a reputed UPS same as APC,


----------



## morpheusv6 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: New System for Gaming*

9450 has lower clock speed. Anyway games are not optimized for quad core.

I will get the higher clock RAM  later when the prices reduce. 

2x250 is for RAID0. Better performance as compared to a single 640 GB drive.

changed: 
motherboard: P45 based(ASUS P5Q Pro or P5Q E or MSI Platinum)????? Want the  option of Crossfire, so that upgrade will be easier in another few months. See post ending.
 RAM (Gskill 800 MHz DDR2, 2x 2x1 GB RAM kits = 4 GB RAM)

Will APC 650 VA provide 15 min backup for this load? I already have 650 VA, so need not buy that UPS.

Better PSU? Which one? I thought this was the best in 3-4K price range. 600W should be more than enough.

*I was checking tomshardware. They say that there is not much performance improvement over P35 but the power consumption has increased.*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

acewin said:


> Just you need to do a little work up for RAM if using 32 bit OS, as they recognize 3GB only and to get 4GB properly you need to change a little settings


That issue was fixed ages ago on linux, BSD and solaris. Mac never had that issue. Vista SP1 I think fixes it. So why is this an issue today ?


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 11, 2008)

I am planning to buy a new PC. 
Purpose: - basic office work, browsing, light gaming,  movies and songs, computational work. 
I am not planning any multimedia or photo editing, neither any high end gaming

I plan to have some basic Intel C2D processor & suitable mobo with onboard audio and video support
I don't have any plan of over clockinging.

I am more struck about what combination of processor and motherboard to buy. also I don't have any idea about cabinet and smps .
other things most likely are fixed
250 GB SATA II HDD (Seagate Barracuda) 7200 rpm - 2500/-
1 GB DDR2 RAM 667 MHz x 2 (Transcend)  - 1800/-
Lite-on DVD RW - 1200/-
UPS 500W - 2200/-
Keyboard + Mouse - 800/-
Monitor 19'' Viewsonic - 9000/-

This amounts to 16k. I plan to spend upto 25k for full system so remaining 9k for proc+mobo and cabinet+smps.

Please suggest whether, I am planning correct system. What proc+mobo and cabinet+smps to buy. Any other change in the config is also welcome.

PS: I will selling my pc in next 2-3 day, so i need to buy by next week. I am in Cochin if someone can suggest some proper shops then it would be very helpful.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

Get Intel Core2Duo E7200 for 5k + a 630i based mobo (eVGA112-CK-NF77-A1  and  Abit I-N73HD ) Which are both good mobos and the chipset is quite good too. This rounds off to 7.5k. You can get the Zebronics Bijli cabinet for 1.2k which comes with a pre-installed 400W PSU. So all your queries are solved and you get a good a config too. 

OR

I will suggest you an AMD config.

AMD Athlon 64X2 5200+  -->> 4.4k
MSI K9A2GM-FIH mobo -->> 4.5k
Zebronics Bijli cabby with PSU(400W) -->> 1k

I know that both the configs exceed your budget by 1k but the price is justified. Try and get this if you can.


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 11, 2008)

hi i have e 4600 processor-now i want to update to e 7200-i have palit n73pv mobo-but its native bios doesn't support e 7200. ihave to flash it--but somehow i am not able to do it==just cant boot from pen drive with flashing tools-
now i am getting deal to go for e 7200 and xfx 630i mobo-for 1500 approx--is it worth
any suggestion --i am going to finalize it tomorrow itself


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 12, 2008)

Friend's gonna buy a Gaming PC. Budget = 45k. From matter posted above..i could draw out half of the list. Left out are KB, mouse, Monitor. Speakers.. he's gonnna use his old one. Please suggest to complete the list..

proc - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
ram - DDR2 800 MHz 1x2 GB
hdd - Western Digital Caviar 640GB
mb - MSI P45 Neo 
gpu - Palit HD4850
cab - Cooler Master CM690
smps-  Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W

guess this itself is gonna land up to around 38 to 40k.. suggest where the cost can be cut, so as to fit in the left out (19 inch mionitor would suffice). thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Motherboard - (I highly suggest u save money here by buying the Abit IP35e but since u seem to want to go for P45 then i will suggest it.) ASUS P5Q
RAM - 2x2Gb DDR2 800
HDD - WD Caviar 640GB
GPU - Palit HD4850 
Cabby - CM690 is a good choice.
PSU - CM 600W is also a good choice.
Monitor - Dell E198WFP 19" LCD
Kbd+Mouse - (combo) -> Logitech G1 Gaming Combo
                                       OR
                  (individual) -> Microsoft Ergonomic 4000 kbd and Microsoft Comfort 3000


Makes a good gaming PC .

The cost is around 48k if you go for the combo kbd+mouse set and 50k if you go for the individual set. 



manishjha18 said:


> hi i have e 4600 processor-now i want to update to e 7200-i have palit n73pv mobo-but its native bios doesn't support e 7200. ihave to flash it--but somehow i am not able to do it==just cant boot from pen drive with flashing tools-
> now i am getting deal to go for e 7200 and xfx 630i mobo-for 1500 approx--is it worth
> any suggestion --i am going to finalize it tomorrow itself



IT's WORTH EVERY PENNY. THE 630i IS A VERY GOOD BUDGET BOARD AND E7200 IS ONE OF THE BEST PROCCESSOR OUT THERE (considering price/perofrmance ratio). If you can, get a good graphics card like a Palit 9600GSO or even a Zotac 9600GT.  Nice deal by the way.


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 12, 2008)

palit n73 pv is also nvidia 630i based mobo-GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Get Intel Core2Duo E7200 for 5k + a 630i based mobo (eVGA112-CK-NF77-A1  and  Abit I-N73HD ) Which are both good mobos and the chipset is quite good too. This rounds off to 7.5k. You can get the Zebronics Bijli cabinet for 1.2k which comes with a pre-installed 400W PSU. So all your queries are solved and you get a good a config too.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for the suggestion, but Asus, Intel or MSI mobo will be more easy to get over here in cochin. *Can you suggest any of the above mobo... usually the problem here is to get the desired mobo other things are easy to get.

@KPower Mania: I would prefer to have Intel config as it from various sources I have understood that C2D outperforms Athlon 64X2.*


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Place an order at itwares *theitwares.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

can i build a config within 20k budget...

mobo,Gcard: (ATI 4850),Processor,2GB Ram,cabinet,PSU dats it...


GCard i need either above one or 9600GT (@ least 2 play @1024*768 settings all high)

pls suggest above config within specified budget


----------



## rahul777 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have to purchase a Desktop (including UPS) within a budget of Rs.25000/- I intend to use it for general office work and multimedia. I tend to read a lot of e books net posts etc., therefore, TFT monitor is a must. I have initialy thought regarding the following configuration but with some doubts still in mind :
AMD X2 4850e (but unsure about availability and correct price)
Gigabyte 780G (again there is some doubt reg. heating issue and confusion regarding exact model no. and revision no.(?)
which monitor would cause the least eye strain for continuous viewing?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> can i build a config within 20k budget...
> 
> mobo,Gcard: (ATI 4850),Processor,2GB Ram,cabinet,PSU dats it...
> 
> ...



You need to increase your budget buddy .

You can get a E7200 + XFX 630i + 2GB DDR2 667MHz + HD4850 + Zebronics Bijli for 22k approx.


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 12, 2008)

*^ KPower Mania:*

Thanks for your earlier reply for proci + mobo, 
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=913920&postcount=4089 
and 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=913920&postcount=4092


but it would be easy for me to get Asus, MSI or Intel mobo here in cochin, can you suggest one


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> can i build a config within 20k budget...
> 
> mobo,Gcard: (ATI 4850),Processor,2GB Ram,cabinet,PSU dats it...
> 
> ...


Is it going to be an OC rig ? If not, try the following:

Zebronics Bijli w/400wPSU Rs. 1500/-
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel Rs. 1800/-
AMD Phenom X3 8450 Rs. 5000/-
Zotac GF8200 Motherboard 3.4K
Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB GDDR3 Rs. 6.5K

Total Rs. 18,200/-
Tax @ 4% Rs. 728/-

Grand Total Rs. 18,928/-

Keep the remaining money as buffer if the system turns out to be more expensive. If possible, add 1K for 780G mobo and 4K for HD4850. If you are not getting HD4850 don't get 780G mobo, since you need matching brands for the new power saving mode in hybrid graphics.


KPower Mania said:


> You need to increase your budget buddy .
> 
> You can get a E7200 + XFX 630i + 2GB DDR2 667MHz + HD4850 + Zebronics Bijli for 22k approx.


630i = NOT recommended if you don't want onboard. G31 or P31 from gigabyte for 3K is a much better choice. It can OC quite well.



shivkumar said:


> *^ KPower Mania:*
> 
> Thanks for your earlier reply for proci + mobo,
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=913920&postcount=4089
> ...


MSI also has P35 Neo for 5.5K and P45 Neo (recommended) for 6.5K


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham: its not goin 2 b a OC rig...

Zebronics Bijli w/400wPSU Rs. 1500/- (bijli ???) --> will it handle 4850 card well
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel Rs. 1800/- --> done
AMD Phenom X3 8450 Rs. 5000/-  ---> "tri-core" does it compete any C2D proc 
Zotac GF8200 Motherboard 3.4K  --->   ok
Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB GDDR3 Rs. 6.5K  ---> y not GT

Total Rs. 18,200/- --->good

If possible, add 1K for 780G mobo and 4K for HD4850. --> if i  add 1k for mobo  & 4k for 4850 then budget will go abt 25k

If you are not getting HD4850 don't get 780G mobo --> r they both perfect duo...
any other mobo with 4850...???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> @MetalheadGautham: its not goin 2 b a OC rig...
> 
> Zebronics Bijli w/400wPSU Rs. 1500/- (bijli ???) --> will it handle 4850 card well
> 2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel Rs. 1800/- --> done
> ...


400W - I doubt it can handle 4850 well. If you are getting 4850, get bijli (yes its name of cabinet) WITHOUT PSU for 1.2K and spend Rs. 700 more on a decent 600W 0r 500W PSU.

Tri-Core beats E7200 if you are not an overclocker.

The reason I said 4850 with 780G is because AMD has this feature to turn off power to GPU when not in use. Saves lots of money in electricity bill. But for this, you need an AMD card, and nVidia card won't work. The same goes for GF8200, which is nVidia chipset. So get GF8200 with nVidia card.

I said 9600GSO instead of 9600GT because it fulfills your need (high settings @ 1024x768) and is cheaper by 2K. If you have 3K more, buy yourself an 8800GT. Its still hot after an entire year. 9600GT is just not worth it and its there only to compete with HD3870. Its a white elephant thrown between 9600GSO and 8800GT in cost and performance.


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Aug 13, 2008)

acewin said:


> Sandeep I would suggest P45 based Asus mobo's not P5K series for you models are Asus P5Q and P5Q Pro, most of the people would recommend P5Q Pro.
> .....


Thx.  BTW here a link  *techshop.in/store/index.php?cPath=21_30&sort=3a&filter_id=

can someone tell me which mobos are good here ?  like  MSI neo 45 or something - which
one exactly?  and for asus options also which ones exactly. - Post the model no.s from
 there or links. - Thanks again.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 13, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> @MetalheadGautham: its not goin 2 b a OC rig...
> 
> Zebronics Bijli w/400wPSU Rs. 1500/- (bijli ???) --> will it handle 4850 card well
> 2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel Rs. 1800/- --> done
> ...



Man if u ask me i suggest to go for E7200 instead of X3 8450. The E7200 runs cooler & consumes less power than X3 8450. Besides if u choose AMD then u will have to raise ur budget for 4850 & for that u need a better PSU, because HD4850 needs atleast 450W, so u gonna need a CM Xtreme 600W or Corsair VX450(min.). Or u can wait for RV730 & drop the idea of HD4850.

Metal head has indeed suggest u the 9600GSO & its the best card into that budget & suits ur requirement perfectly.
Think it of this way, E7200 can be overclocked pretty well but the same can't be said about the X3 8450, & even if u need to overclock in future, u still have enough room for overclocking & moderate overclocking won't hurt anyone.
Also E7200 isn't far behind of X3 8450 performance wise & also E7200 suits ur budget.



Sandeepfrompune said:


> Thx.  BTW here a link  *techshop.in/store/index.php?cPath=21_30&sort=3a&filter_id=
> 
> can someone tell me which mobos are good here ?  like  MSI neo 45 or something - which
> one exactly?  and for asus options also which ones exactly. - Post the model no.s from
> there or links. - Thanks again.



Although there is only single P45 board on the website which is MSI P45 Neo
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=2364

Check Specifications:
*global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1482&maincat_no=1

Also u can check the models & prices on theitwares.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks...MetalheadGautham & keith_j_snyder2

So...config now is :
=====================
Intel C2D E7200                                                                 Rs 5600/-
Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel          Rs. 1800/-
600Watt PSU (which brand ???)                                            Rs 700/-

=========

9600GSO satisfies my need dats OK...but still including the game settings i need a little future proof card....@least 4 1-2yrs.....& i think 4850 is the best bet....other
then 9800GT....
can i include e-vga 112-CK-NF77-A1 (Rs4525) mobo & wait 4  Ati4850 price drop...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2008)

Which 600W PSU costs 700 bucks? 

If you are going for a good graphic card like the ATI HD4850 then a Cosair VX450 or a CM Extreme 600W is more than enough.And they both cost around 3.2k-3.3k.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 13, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> thanks...MetalheadGautham & keith_j_snyder2
> 
> So...config now is :
> =====================
> ...


Get a Zotac 9600GT instead @6534/- shipping included. from Techspot.
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=2086


----------



## tech_lover (Aug 13, 2008)

Kindly advise on this new config to be used extensively for excel calculation and database queries.

Abit AN-78HD
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (to change with phenom after more price cuts)
Zion 1GB RAM (to change to Corsair/GSkill 2GB 1066 with AM2+ upgrade)
Any basic Zebronics cabinet - 1200
Coolermaster extreme power 500W - 2600
Existing IDE DVD writer
Any SATA 160GB HDD - 1800
Existing Viewsonic 19in monitor

My question is whether MSI motherboard will be better than Abit? I chose Abit as it has dual view where 2 monitors can be added. In MSI the ports are optional.

It would be of great help if anyone can tell me some delears in Kolkata where I can buy Abit motherboards other than Tirupati, where I have to pay the highest price.

EDIT: I have zeroed down on Zebronics  Bijli after reading some of the posts. How does it fare against Coolermaster 330?


----------



## utsav (Aug 13, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> thanks...MetalheadGautham & keith_j_snyder2
> 
> So...config now is :
> =====================
> ...





man e7200 is a damn gud proccy. I managed to oc it to 3.2GHz on stock voltage on a gigabyte g31m-s2l mobo for just Rs 2.9k .if u want to save some money then better go for this mobo. And get a cooler master 600watt with the saved cash .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

utsav said:


> man e7200 is a damn gud proccy. I managed to oc it to 3.2GHz on stock voltage on a gigabyte g31m-s2l mobo for just Rs 2.9k .if u want to save some money then better go for this mobo. And get a cooler master 600watt with the saved cash .



Oh...different views, diff answers....

OK...including my above config....cud anybody list down mobos blow 3.5k which r compatible with ATi 4850......bcoz dat is only part left in my config...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Man if u ask me i suggest to go for E7200 instead of X3 8450. The E7200 runs cooler & consumes less power than X3 8450. Besides if u choose AMD then u will have to raise ur budget for 4850 & for that u need a better PSU, because HD4850 needs atleast 450W, so u gonna need a CM Xtreme 600W or Corsair VX450(min.). Or u can wait for RV730 & drop the idea of HD4850.
> 
> Metal head has indeed suggest u the 9600GSO & its the best card into that budget & suits ur requirement perfectly.
> Think it of this way, E7200 can be overclocked pretty well but the same can't be said about the X3 8450, & even if u need to overclock in future, u still have enough room for overclocking & moderate overclocking won't hurt anyone.
> ...


Its not quintessential to get HD4850 if you go for AMD.
And E7200 is not better in performance if you don't OC.
And finally, 8450 is Rs. 4,900. Its much cheaper than E7200.


gary4gar said:


> Get a Zotac 9600GT instead @6534/- shipping included. from Techspot.
> *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=2086


Yeah. Thats good. Zotac 9600GT plus Zotac GF8200 Motherboard. Both together will cost 10K, so remaining 10K for CPU(5K), RAM(2K), cabby(1.5K). You are left with 1.5K. Add another 1000 and you can buy *quad core* Phenom X4 9550. Can you do it in Intel ?


----------



## utsav (Aug 13, 2008)

man get that gigabyte mobo. am running it with 8800GT and its compatible with HD4850 too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

utsav said:


> man e7200 is a damn gud proccy. I managed to oc it to 3.2GHz on stock voltage on a gigabyte g31m-s2l mobo for just Rs 2.9k .if u want to save some money then better go for this mobo. And get a cooler master 600watt with the saved cash .


He is not an overclocker. And yes, doing what you say, and adding to it the fact that there is no GPU power saving mode, this rig is going to DRINK electricity.


KaranTh85 said:


> Oh...different views, diff answers....
> 
> OK...including my above config....cud anybody list down mobos blow 3.5k which r compatible with ATi 4850......bcoz dat is only part left in my config...


Zotac 9600GT fits perfectly in your budget along with Zotac GeForce 8200 motherboard. Why don't you get the pair ? 4850 is a power hog. You need to up your budget even more for getting a good PSU.

And yes, for HD4850, get a 780*V* motherboard. It costs 3.5K.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> this rig is going to DRINK electricity.



u mean 2 say the more powerfull a GPU the more electricity bill......i thought electricity bill depends on PSU Watts....



MetalheadGautham said:


> Zotac 9600GT fits perfectly in your budget along with Zotac GeForce 8200 motherboard. Why don't you get the pair ?



this pair in building a AMD config ryt....



MetalheadGautham said:


> And yes, for HD4850, get a 780*V* motherboard. It costs 3.5K.


780V mobo is 4 AMD......ryt...so u r saying AMD config is way cheaper then Intel
Config....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> u mean 2 say the more powerfull a GPU the more electricity bill......i thought electricity bill depends on PSU Watts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I said the HD4850 is a power hungry GPU, so you need a good PSU for it. Good meaning reliable and higher watts, and you need 600W. 400 won't do.

2. Yes

3. There is no reason to be sarcastic here. The trouble with intel is that it doesn't have strong feature rich motherboards at a cheap cost. Hence AMD is more cheap compared to Intel.


And about the power saving part, if you go for AMD, the chipsets have a special feature called hybrid graphics, a part of which involves the ability to turn the GPU off and save power when the GPU is not needed and the low power onboard graphics takes over. This very useful IMO.


----------



## tech_lover (Aug 13, 2008)

tech_lover said:


> Kindly advise on this new config to be used extensively for excel calculation and database queries.
> 
> Abit AN-78HD
> Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (to change with phenom after more price cuts)
> ...



::
anyone. i want to buy this on an urgent basis as my work is held up.

Thanks


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 14, 2008)

what is the price of XFX GeForce 8600 GTS 512 MB ?? and 9500 Gt 512mb ??
Is 9500 gt 512mb performs better ? and is it suitable for intel dg33fb motherboard ?
My budget is ONLY 4.7 and can extend to 5000 ONLY


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its not quintessential to get HD4850 if you go for AMD.
> And E7200 is not better in performance if you don't OC.
> And finally, 8450 is Rs. 4,900. Its much cheaper than E7200.



I think he mentioned the word "Future Proof" in one of his posts (*here*)

To me more future proof is E7200 instead of X3 8450.
This can be seen in the game requirements where in coming 1-2 years(as he mentioned in his earlier post) the requirements for the game will be more than what we have currently.
X3 8450 is 2.1GHz whereas E7200 is 2.5GHz which can be overclocked to 3.2GHz without V increase & X3 8450 can max. shoot out to 2.4-2.6GHz top & with v increment, this can shoot upto 4.4 GHz!



MetalheadGautham said:


> Zotac 9600GT fits perfectly in your budget along with Zotac GeForce 8200 motherboard. Why don't you get the pair ? 4850 is a power hog. You need to up your budget even more for getting a good PSU.
> 
> And yes, for HD4850, get a 780*V* motherboard. It costs 3.5K.



Indeed this one makes perfect sense!
The Zotac pair is cheaper than HD4850 & needs lesser power & the Zotac 9600GT is almost the price of 9600GSO!



MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. I said the HD4850 is a power hungry GPU, so you need a good PSU for it. Good meaning reliable and higher watts, and you need 600W. 400 won't do.
> 
> 3. There is no reason to be sarcastic here. The trouble with intel is that it doesn't have strong feature rich motherboards at a cheap cost. Hence AMD is more cheap compared to Intel.
> 
> And about the power saving part, if you go for AMD, the chipsets have a special feature called hybrid graphics, a part of which involves the ability to turn the GPU off and save power when the GPU is not needed and the low power onboard graphics takes over. This very useful IMO.



Absolutely right my friend!
Its a dilemma that INTEL based motherboards are not feature rich whereas AMD based motherboards are loaded with them. AMD even offers DX10.1 onboard!



raj_v1982 said:


> what is the price of XFX GeForce 8600 GTS 512 MB ?? and 9500 Gt 512mb ??
> Is 9500 gt 512mb performs better ? and is it suitable for intel dg33fb motherboard ?
> My budget is ONLY 4.7 and can extend to 5000 ONLY



I think u should wait for 9500GT, it does performs even better than 8600GTS!
The card will be available pretty soon as it is a cheaper card & will be available within ur budget.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

raj_v1982 said:


> what is the price of XFX GeForce 8600 GTS 512 MB ?? and 9500 Gt 512mb ??
> Is 9500 gt 512mb performs better ? and is it suitable for intel dg33fb motherboard ?
> My budget is ONLY 4.7 and can extend to 5000 ONLY



8600 series has become old now. Get 9500GT or 9600GT and get MSI/evga model.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 14, 2008)

tech_lover said:


> Kindly advise on this new config to be used extensively for excel calculation and database queries.
> 
> Abit AN-78HD
> Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (to change with phenom after more price cuts)
> ...



Ur entire rig is fine but since u 've mentioned that u gonna upgrade to Phenom when the price cut is effective, then i suggest u to go with the cheapest one. I mean the price cut may be effective within 4-6 weeks in INDIA, so u should look for those cheaper BE editions or look for X2 4200+. This will help u in saving some cash for PHENOM upgrade.

Regarding RAM, no need to go for those 1066 models, 800MHZ one will do the best. If looking for performance, then buy OCZ CL4 Platinum or Gold RAM. They are cheaper & performs same as any other high performance.


----------



## tech_lover (Aug 14, 2008)

^^Thanks a lot keith


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

SO....now config bcomes this 

Intel C2D E7200                                                                 Rs 5600/-
Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel          Rs. 1800/-
600Watt PSU (which brand coolermaster RP-600-PCAR or 
450W PSU (VX450W) )
E-VGA 112-CK-NF77-A1     Rs  4525
            or 
A-Bit I-N73HD                   Rs 4100 

which mobo shud i go 4 frm these two ?? I'll buy HD4850 l8r....


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ Dude. if you are going for HD4850, I would suggest you to for Phenom setup with 780G motherboard. 

1) Phenom X3 (5.5k)
2) Gigabyte 780G chipset (5k)
3) Kinston 2Gb ddr2 800 Mhz (2.2k)

The onboard GPU for 780G board runs crysis game at low settings. Seriously, when you add HD4850 in Hybrid crossfire setup on 780G, it will kick the E7200 config without any mercy.


----------



## channabasanna (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,

Is it necessary to update the BIOS after getting the motherboard. If so how we do it, is it risky in updating the BIOS. Till now i haven tried updating the BIOS for my Maximus Formula.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

1) Make sure that there in uninterrupted power supply duing BIOS update.
2) ASUS provided BIOS update utility in mobo's driver disc.
3) go to manufacturer's webiste to check downlods (*www.asus.com/prog_content/middle_download.aspx?modelmenu=4&model=1889&l1=3&l2=117&l3=0&l4=0)
4) Download the latest BIOS update and install using the BIOS update utlity.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Dude. if you are going for HD4850, I would suggest you to for Phenom setup with 780G motherboard.
> 
> 1) Phenom X3 (5.5k)
> 2) Gigabyte 780G chipset (5k)
> ...



so is ur mention config will come under 20k... incl...4850


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

Nope. a thousand or two more than the Intel config. But performance will be worth every penny and also has very good overclocing potential. Moreover, the extra core has a definite advantage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Nope. a thousand or two more than the Intel config. But performance will be worth every penny and also has very good overclocing potential. Moreover, the extra core has a definite advantage.



But i dont wanna OC...as i've mentioned...i just need a config which is future proof 4 @1-2yrs....& can play any game @1024*768


----------



## acewin (Aug 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> That issue was fixed ages ago on linux, BSD and solaris. Mac never had that issue. Vista SP1 I think fixes it. So why is this an issue today ?



just saying in case he uses Windows XP, you would face it still. I think in Vista without SP also it works well.

And as desibond said already mate if you never wanna go OCing, AMD config is superb, and HD4850 will make you go on more than just 2 years. Good on power options also with the 780G mobo, if not playing games the onboard gfx if this mobo beats any onboard gfx 2-3 times.
Damn the card its real good can play all games on good high settings, and will keep continue even after 2 years until and unless they make some games which requires 2 GB cards LOL and we do not have any of the current games heeehe


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

I would go for the AMD Phenom+780G+HD4850 setup.

1) 780G itself is very powerful chipset
2) When coupled with HD4850 in hybrid crossfire mode, it rocks

Hybrid crossfire means you can make the onboard graphics and PCIe grphics card work together in crossfire mode.
3) Phenom X3 has an extra core that will be useful for multiprocessor tasks.
4) If you want to use nVidia graphics card, go for Intel. If you want to use ATI graphics, go for AMD processor with 780G chipset or go for Intel motherboards that support Hybrid crossfire setup of ATI.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 14, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> SO....now config bcomes this
> 
> Intel C2D E7200                                                                 Rs 5600/-
> Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
> ...



Its simple:
nVidia chipset + nVidia graphic card = Hybrid Power(more power savings).
ATi chipset + ATi graphics card = Hybrid Power.
nVidia chipset + ATi graphics card = No Hybrid Power (no power savings) & vice versa.

Metal head has already described this man!

Also if u are planning for INTEL processor + HD4850 then buy an INTEL chipset, it gives u more overclocking room(if u use it in future) but if u choosing between above 2 then go with the EVGA one. It has better onboard GPU.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2008)

+1 for E-VGA 112-CK-NF77-A1 Rs 4525


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 14, 2008)

*What and when to purchase?*

im ready to spend around 15000 next month for buying these 3 items. 
I need suggestion regarding purchasing 

1. Motherboard (Intel/AMD)
2. Processor (C2D/Quad/AMD)
3. Graphics Card (Nvidia/ATI)

My usage:
Lots of games with high/good resolution
AV editing 
Music and Movies

Also tell me whether can I expect a price drop during the next two or three months, because I can wait and buy.

thanks in advance.


----------



## monkey (Aug 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> +1 for E-VGA 112-CK-NF77-A1 Rs 4525



Just remember that this motherboard supports single-channel RAM only.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ Get 

1) Phenom X4 9550 Quad-Core (8k) or Phenom X3 8450 (6k)
2) Gigabyte 780G chipset(5k)
3) Wait for a month or two and then get Sapphire HD4850 (ATI card)

1) Intel E8200 (7.5k) or E7200 (5.5k)
2) Abit IP35-E (5k, without onboard GPU) or Intel DG33FB (4.5k with onboard GPU)
3) evga 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 (8k) or 9500GT for 5.5k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> SO....now config bcomes this
> 
> Intel C2D E7200                                                                 Rs 5600/-
> Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
> ...





KaranTh85 said:


> But i dont wanna OC...as i've mentioned...i just need a config which is future proof 4 @1-2yrs....& can play any game @1024*768


Since you don't want to OC, AMD is the best option. Unlike what people say about E7200 having higher clock speed, in real life, due to AMD's extra core, it performs better in multitasking and equal in gaming. You can also do things like 64Bit virtualisation on AMD, something which Intel E7200 can't. And the future is destined to be multicore, and 2 is too little. Nehalem might be released in triple core budget versions in the future, and AMD Fusion is already planned to be triple core. So triple core optimisation along with quad core optimisation is assured in the future. So going by these angles, AMD is the smarter choice.


solomon_paulraj said:


> im ready to spend around 15000 next month for buying these 3 items.
> I need suggestion regarding purchasing
> 
> 1. Motherboard (Intel/AMD)
> ...


If you can wait 2-3 months, then DO wait. Nehalem will result in high price cuts from AMD and Intel's Core2 range. And HD4850 would have stabilised in price. nVidia 730i chipset for Intel motherboards with onboard GeForce 9300 or 9400 IGP would arrive soon, for under 5K with great OC potential and great onboard performance. 9400 + 9600GT in hybrid SLI will be able to play any game in medium to high settings. And AMD might announce its AM3 boards perhaps, and taking a cue from intel, release those insanely overclockable and high performing Deneb range of processors sooner than planned. LOTS can happen in the next 2-3 months since lots of products are releasing and lots more are on a mad rush to reduce price to stay competitive.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 14, 2008)

this is the config and pricelist my friend's gonna go for.. are the prices reasonable? also please comment on the rig(its for gaming):

1. AMD Phenom X3 8450 for - 5150

2. RAM - DDR2 800 MHz 2 GB  - 1800 

3. Hard Disk - seagate  400GB - 2650

4. mobo - gigabyte 78g (crossfire) - 6500

5. Cabinet - Cooler Master CM690 - 2000

6. SMPS - Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W - 2800

7. DVD drive - LG SATA DVD 22x - Rs. 1100

8. GPU - Sapphire HD4850 512 MB - 11000 (we had chosen palit earlier, but the guy told the sapphire one had a better heat sink)

9. Monitor - Dell E198WFP 19" LCD - 9200


----------



## janitha (Aug 14, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> this is the config and pricelist my friend's gonna go for.. are the prices reasonable? also please comment on the rig(its for gaming):
> 
> 1. AMD Phenom X3 8450 for - 5150
> 
> ...



Get the Cooler Master CM690 - for Rs.2000/- for all of us.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2008)

2k for CM690  Nice deal dude.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 14, 2008)

oops.. i guess its not CM690... the 2k one has 1 fan with 3 optional... 690 costed around 3.6k... we chose to go for 2k one.. how are the other rates?


----------



## janitha (Aug 15, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> oops.. i guess its not CM690... the 2k one has 1 fan with 3 optional... 690 costed around 3.6k... we chose to go for 2k one.. how are the other rates?



Seems more or less OK other than Mobo. 
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H AMD 780G and SB700 Chipset Rs.5450/-
*www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm


----------



## acewin (Aug 15, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> oops.. i guess its not CM690... the 2k one has 1 fan with 3 optional... 690 costed around 3.6k... we chose to go for 2k one.. how are the other rates?



Rates are fine, but you will need 600W PSU. HD4850 is alot power hungry.
In general 400W PSU also suffices, but with HD4850 which works aroun 100-150W you need to get 600W PSU.


----------



## Count Dracula (Aug 15, 2008)

I need help to assemble a PC.45k budget.Mostly for gaming,but I use the pc for everything xD.Please include a 4850,if its possible.


----------



## vishald (Aug 15, 2008)

Bought Gigabye GA-MA74GM-S2H with inbuilt AMD 740G chipset ATI RADEON 2100 + AMD 4600 + 2GB Trascend RAM for Rs 7600 from Lamington Road mumbai


----------



## rahul777 (Aug 16, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> this is the config and pricelist my friend's gonna go for.. are the prices reasonable? also please comment on the rig(its for gaming):
> 
> 1. AMD Phenom X3 8450 for - 5150
> 
> ...


Where did you get the Dell 19" for Rs.9200? Is there any diff btw Dell SE and Dell E?
 As per my knowledge Gigabyte 780g is available for around Rs.4500.


----------



## acewin (Aug 17, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> I need help to assemble a PC.45k budget.Mostly for gaming,but I use the pc for everything xD.Please include a 4850,if its possible.



do you need complete PC with monitor or just a CPU, whatever comes up you can start build your PC with following specs.

Proccy - E7200/E8200/E8400 - 5400/7600/8000

Mobo - Abit IP35-E/MSI P45-Neo/Asus P5Q/P5Q Pro - 5400/6500/8200/9000

GPU - HD4850 - 10000-12000 recommended Sapphire/Palit and alot other good brands gerneral price is 10.5-11K

RAM  -  2GB single stick - 1800

Burner Sony/Samsumg or whatever you wanna go for - 1200-1300

HDD your choice capacity - best you can get WD 640 GB - 3600

PSU - Coolermaster 600W - 3100 minimal requirement if you wanna hold your HD4850

CoolerMaster Elite 330 - 1700

Dell 2208 22" monitor - 17000 

Prices go lil over 45K which you can adjust by selecting mobo proccy and HDD of your choice, if you do not find the price in local market appropiate according to the prices I quoted here or not getting, you can always buy things online there are many recommended online dealers with good price rate, and my all prices are quoted from online sites. So I think you can get better offers in local market.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> I need help to assemble a PC.45k budget.Mostly for gaming,but I use the pc for everything xD.Please include a 4850,if its possible.



Go for this one.

Intel C2D E8200
MSI P45 Neo
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz
WD Caviar 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850
Cooler Master 600W PSU
CM Elite 330 cabby
Samsung/Sony/LG/LiteOn Optical Drive.
Dell 19" Monitor.
Logitech Wired Multimedia Keyboard.
Logitech MX518 Mouse.
Good 2.1/5.1 Speakers depending on ur remaining money OR your choice.

 Happy Fragging.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 17, 2008)

^ go for E8400 except E8200. For 400/- extra u getting 3Ghz over 2.66 Ghz!


----------



## smashstid (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello 

 which processor & motherboard for a budget of 6500 Rs.im using for programming mainly runs SQL Server,Netbeans,Visual studio,IIS etc.no games..

6.5 K -budget for the proc & mobo.i need the best value for my money.

Processor - [AMD- 4600,4800,5400 or Intel E4400,E4500]
Motherboard-[Asus M2 N MX SE...,.. or which one for Intel]

i think AMD is good in this price range or should i think about Intel.

Thx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 18, 2008)

smashstid said:


> Hello
> 
> which processor & motherboard for a budget of 6500 Rs.im using for programming mainly runs SQL Server,Netbeans,Visual studio,IIS etc.no games..
> 
> ...



The one u mentioned is best for u.

AMD X2 4600+ & Any board suits ur budget. 
I recommend 780G or above chipset, for this u may have to go for X2 4400+ but keep it as an option.


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Aug 18, 2008)

I have finalized following things. *I really can't go for more priced parts.

*         ViewSonic   20" VA2026W LCD Monitor   11,872       MSI P45   Neo-F Motherboard   6,720
Cooler   Master 690 Computer Case   4,492       Cooler   Master Extreme Power 600W    5,050
EVGA NVIDIA e-GeForce 9600GT 512 MB 512-P3-E865-AR KO Knock-out Edition 11,153
Intel Core   2 Duo E8400 Processor   8,399    - other things like -  2 GB RAM , DVD RW, HD 160GB, Speaker, etc. etc. When I will OverClock then 'ill buy Thermalright ULTRA 120 EXTREME Heatsink also.

*Please Please Please answer ......*
1. do we need GPU cooler if we take SC or KO edition of graphics card ( or we do it manually afterwords for that matter... ) - If YES then
*please* suggest  GPU cooler for my part - EVGA NVIDIA e-GeForce 9600GT 512 MB 512-P3-E865-AR KO “Knock-out” Edition Graphics Card . 

2. MSI P45 Neo F - above mobo  allows for OverClocking ?

Most of the parts no avail in Pune at dealer, i didn;t get any good response so, I am planning to buy from www.techshop.in
Thanks,


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you for the advice. MetalHeadGautham.


----------



## smashstid (Aug 18, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> The one u mentioned is best for u.
> 
> AMD X2 4600+ & Any board suits ur budget.
> I recommend 780G or above chipset, for this u may have to go for X2 4400+ but keep it as an option.



Thanks for the reply.Let me clarify one thing..what about 4800 or 5400..Do you think that it can perform well with the price range considered or should i go for a good motherboard .


----------



## janitha (Aug 18, 2008)

Sandeepfrompune said:


> I have finalized following things. *I really can't go for more priced parts.
> 
> *         ViewSonic   20" VA2026W LCD Monitor   11,872       MSI P45   Neo-F Motherboard   6,720
> Cooler   Master 690 Computer Case   4,492       Cooler      5,050
> ...



"I really can't go for more priced parts." Agreed, but you can get most of them for lower price even if you buy online. Eg. 8400 for 7925,MSI P45 Neo F for  6500, 690 for 3900, Extreme Power 600W for 3150
	, etc., etc.....

*www.theitwares.com/index.htm


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

smashstid said:


> Hello
> 
> which processor & motherboard for a budget of 6500 Rs.im using for programming mainly runs SQL Server,Netbeans,Visual studio,IIS etc.no games..
> 
> ...



Buy Intel E4500 + XFX 630i.


----------



## mukundpathak (Aug 18, 2008)

vishald said:


> Bought Gigabye GA-MA74GM-S2H with inbuilt AMD 740G chipset ATI RADEON 2100 + AMD 4600 + 2GB Trascend RAM for Rs 7600 from Lamington Road mumbai



That seems a good bargain.  Can you tell which shop ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I would go for the AMD Phenom+780G+HD4850 setup.
> 
> 1) 780G itself is very powerful chipset
> 2) When coupled with HD4850 in hybrid crossfire mode, it rocks
> ...



thanx...now i know the meaning of cross fire

now previous config is changed...

*old plan:*
Intel C2D E7200                                                                 Rs 5600/-
Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel          Rs. 1800/-
600Watt PSU (which brand coolermaster RP-600-PCAR or 
450W PSU (VX450W) )

*new plan:
* AMD Phenom X3 (5.5k)
Gigabyte 780G chipset (5k)
Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
 2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel          Rs. 1800/-
 600Watt PSU (which brand coolermaster RP-600-PCAR or 
 450W PSU (VX450W) )

l8r -- > HD4850 

now is it a VFM Config...

one more thing:
which shud i go 4 in mobo: 

*Gigabyte* *GA-MA78GM-S2H *(Rs 5450)
MSI *K9A2GM-FIH  *(Rs 4900)
Asus *M3A78-EH (Rs 4950) 
*


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2008)

Get the gigabyte mobo. Make sure that you get atleast rev. 1.1. 

Rev.1 has smaller heatsink on chipset, resulting in heat issues. was rectified by putting a better fan in rev. 1.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2008)

^^You might want to consider Radeon HD3450 for around 2.2K if you are only a casual gamer, or HD3650 for 4.5K if you are a hardcore but lower resolution gamer. They run in TRUE hybrid crossfire with the HD3200 IGP. Other cards have only power off mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

OK...& wat abt PSU...which one 2 go 4

600Watt PSU (which brand coolermaster RP-600-PCAR or 
450W PSU (VX450W) )


----------



## janitha (Aug 18, 2008)

@KaranTh85

AMD X3 - 8450 Rs.4850/- tax inclusive @
*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> OK...& wat abt PSU...which one 2 go 4
> 
> 600Watt PSU (which brand coolermaster RP-600-PCAR or
> 450W PSU (VX450W) )



VX450W


----------



## batsD1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Firstly let me apologize for the new thread but I can't seem to be able to log in and keep getting redirected. Would like to quote from MetalheadGautham's post of 03-08-08

"Quote:Originally Posted by batsD1  
Guys Intel has come out with their new processor and so has Nvidia. I took keith_j_snyder2 advice and am still waiting to build a rig. Would appreciate a reasonably future proof config for 70 grand. Any ideas on the ideal configuration?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted by MetalHeadgautham
Future Radeon HD4870 price is going to be very low, maybe it can reach 15K for 1GB version and 12K for 512Mb version.

2.66GHz Quad Core Nehalem is the cheapest and lowest clocked nehalem, but its still a full fledged CPU. Its 2.93 GHz brother is pwning benchmarks, so expect a lot from it too.

All this once the second fortnight of september hits the calenders.
__________________
*TheSmallerBang.wordpress.com/

Arch i686 + Xfce 4.4

P4 2.66 Grantsdale + 256MB DDR400 + Samsung 80GB 7200RPM SATA + Sony 18x DVD-RAM Drive + Intel GMA900 + RealTek ALC880 + Intel D915GLVG "
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've been suggested the following configuration for a budgeet of 70,000/- and would like the board's opinion

INTEL Q9300 - 12000 
ASUS P5Q - 8200 
G-Skill F2-6400CL5S-2GBPQ (2X2GB) 800Mhz -4600 
GeCube HD 4850 - 12500 
Western Digital (2 X 500GB) -7500 
LG 22" TFT Monitor (L226WTQ) -14000 
ASUS Light Scribe 20X SATA DVD Writer(DRW-2014L1T) - 1500 
Cooler Master RP-600-PCAR - 3200 
NZXT Alpha Black x3Px32 - 2800 
LOGITECH G1 GAMING DESKTOP - 1500 
Creative SBS 560 5.1 - 3000

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

batsD1 said:


> Firstly let me apologize for the new thread but I can't seem to be able to log in and keep getting redirected. Would like to quote from MetalheadGautham's post of 03-08-08
> 
> "Quote:Originally Posted by batsD1
> Guys Intel has come out with their new processor and so has Nvidia. I took keith_j_snyder2 advice and am still waiting to build a rig. Would appreciate a reasonably future proof config for 70 grand. Any ideas on the ideal configuration?
> ...



Nice config. Pretty much everything is all right. The mobo+CPU+GPU is all correct . Good choice. Get the Wester Digital 2x640GB HDDs for 7.2-7.4k. More space for the same amount . Otherwise its all good. 

BTW, what are you building this rig for ?


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 18, 2008)

After a lot of confusion, btw a Desktop & lappy........I decided to go for a desktop.......lappies with even mid-range graphics seems to blow a hole in my pocket........

Anyway, I need a mid-range gaming desktop that can run Crysis Warhead & Far Cry 2 @ 1024x768 res.....@ high-settings......... ( No-AA )

( My budget is 45- 50K )

I need a PC with an Intel CPU & ATI GPU......................plz tell a good config within my budget...........

Is Sapphire widely available as XFX?..........Is Sapphire better than XFX?........

My Current PC:-
          AMD Athlon64 X2 3600+
          ASUS M2N-MX
          2gig DDR2 667Mhz
          XFX 7600GT 256MB DDR3 XXX Edition [ 590,1600 ]


----------



## Sandeepfrompune (Aug 18, 2008)

*Please * give me answers as I need to fix up my final config.

1.-   do we need GPU cooler if we take SC or KO edition of graphics card ( or we do it manually afterwords for that matter... ) - If YES then
         1.1 -    please suggest GPU cooler for my decided part - EVGA NVIDIA e-GeForce 512 MB KO “Knock-out” Edition Graphics Card  - Either 9600GT or 8800GT .

2. -   ( Im not going for SLi so I think 8800GT will be better isn't it? )

3. -   MSI P45 Neo F - mobo allows for OverClocking ? ( Asus p5Q is better than that ?)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> After a lot of confusion, btw a Desktop & lappy........I decided to go for a desktop.......lappies with even mid-range graphics seems to blow a hole in my pocket........
> 
> Anyway, I need a mid-range gaming desktop that can run Crysis Warhead & Far Cry 2 @ 1024x768 res.....@ high-settings......... ( No-AA )
> 
> ...




Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
MSI P45 Neo 
2x2 GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Western Digital Caviar 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850
Corsair HX520W PSU
LiteOn / Sony / LG / Samsung Optical Drive
CoolerMaster CM690 Cabinet.
Dell 19" Display
Logitech Multimedia Wired Keyboard.
Logitech MX518 Mouse
Any good 2.1/5.1 speakers as per your budget. (I personally recommand you take a look at the Altec Lansing MX5021 2.1 Speaker  )

That pretty much sums it up I think.

Will be around 48k-50k.

Get a gamepad too if you can. 

Happy Gaming.



Sandeepfrompune said:


> *Please * give me answers as I need to fix up my final config.
> 
> 1.-   do we need GPU cooler if we take SC or KO edition of graphics card ( or we do it manually afterwords for that matter... ) - If YES then
> 1.1 -    please suggest GPU cooler for my decided part - EVGA NVIDIA e-GeForce 512 MB KO “Knock-out” Edition Graphics Card  - Either 9600GT or 8800GT .
> ...



1. No.
2. 8800GT beats 9600GT to death in performance.
3. ASUS is better in over-clocking.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

With the config. mentioned by KPower Mania .. U can also use AA feature easily ..
HD 4850 wont dissappoint.


----------



## batsD1 (Aug 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Nice config. Pretty much everything is all right. The mobo+CPU+GPU is all correct . Good choice. Get the Wester Digital 2x640GB HDDs for 7.2-7.4k. More space for the same amount . Otherwise its all good.
> 
> BTW, what are you building this rig for ?



1. Designing a.k.a. Photoshop, 3D architect, google sketchup, etc.
2. Gaming FPS (exception Crysis), RPGs, Simulation
3. Audio & video editing (occasionally)
4. Future proofing


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Cool. Congrats man.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> VX450W


wat is so special abt VX450W & not in coolermaster RP-600-PCAR 

i'll go with Gigabyte coz it can support upto 16GB of RAM... & also has an HDMI which
i needed...

how does the hybrid crossfire works..i mean the auto-turn off the GPU i guess ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> wat is so special abt VX450W & not in coolermaster RP-600-PCAR
> 
> i'll go with Gigabyte coz it can support upto 16GB of RAM... & also has an HDMI which
> i needed...
> ...




Works well. Will save a little bit of power . Gigabyte is a nice choice, stick with it.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 19, 2008)

What is the maximum overclocking speed we can get on a Core2Duo E7200 without any additional cooling system??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

prvprv said:


> What is the maximum overclocking speed we can get on a Core2Duo E7200 without any additional cooling system??



Depends on mobo+BIOS .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 19, 2008)

prvprv said:


> What is the maximum overclocking speed we can get on a Core2Duo E7200 without any additional cooling system??



The processor can go upto 3.2Ghz without inc. V core. But it can make it to 4.4Ghz with some decent cooling.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2008)

AMD Phenom X3 (5.5k)
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H  780G chipset (5k)
Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
 2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel          Rs. 1800/-
 Corsair 450W PSU (VX450W) )  Rs 3250

l8r -- > HD4850 

now is it a VFM Config...
I hope i'll get a lesser price than the above @ lamington road...

Is my config can play games except crysis...@1024*768 resolution without 4850 card..
I just wanna know how powerfull is this config....


----------



## acewin (Aug 19, 2008)

sure it is a giant VFM


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> AMD Phenom X3 (5.5k)
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H  780G chipset (5k)
> Zebronics Bijli w/o 400wPSU                                               Rs. 1200/-
> 2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz Value RAM Dual Channel          Rs. 1800/-
> ...



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png even a 7600GT cant play Crysis at med on 1024x768.

It will do low on 800x600 on Crysis but definetly med on 800x600 in other games.

It will be all high at 1024x768 with the HD4850 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/2large.png


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 19, 2008)

KPower Mania where did U get those smileys.... they are awesome


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
These are UniSmileys
Sample this ..
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

raj_v1982 said:


> KPower Mania where did U get those smileys.... they are awesome




UniSmileys 

Goto chit-chat, there is a thread based on this. You will find the link and the info to download and install this smileys *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/100large.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> even a 7600GT cant play Crysis at med on 1024x768.
> 
> It will do low on 800x600 on Crysis but definetly med on 800x600 in other games.
> 
> It will be all high at 1024x768 with the HD4850



wat ru saying giga 780G mobo has 7600GT chipset...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> wat ru saying giga 780G mobo has 7600GT chipset...



I was just comparing. Try to comprehend my post correctly. Dont confuse yourself. I was comparing the onboard GPU of 780G with 7600GT. 780G is from AMD/ATI then why the heck would they use a 7600GT from NVIDIA as its onboard GPU  *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/71large.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I was just comparing. Try to comprehend my post correctly. Dont confuse yourself. I was comparing the onboard GPU of 780G with 7600GT. 780G is from AMD/ATI then why the heck would they use a 7600GT from NVIDIA as its onboard GPU



no man but i didnt mean a comparison 4 my config..just wanna know how powerfull is the onloard chipset is when coupled with phenom X3 ..which latest games can it run perfectly dats it...

PS: can u pls reduce the size of those smileys.......they look ugly


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> no man but i didnt mean a comparison 4 my config..just wanna know how powerfull is the onloard chipset is when coupled with phenom X3 ..which latest games can it run perfectly dats it...
> 
> PS: can u pls reduce the size of those smileys.......they look ugly



Well you cant play some games like COD4 because they check your system specs and wont launch if you dont have one the supported chipsets. Onboards arent supported by much games. But the 780G is quite powerful to handle new games at low and at 800x600 or even 1024x768. You cant go wrong with that mobo. But, you will have to wait till you are able to play all the games at high eye-candy *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/72.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

^^Wrong. 780G has one of the best onboard solutions ever. Meaning that it CAN run CoD4. At low to medium settings. Crysis always only looooow settings. 

Thats why it became popular as the best chipsetfor casual gamers.


----------



## rahul777 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,
I am in *Lucknow* and want to purchase a Desktop (including UPS) within a budget of Rs.26000/-. I intend to use it for general office work and multimedia. I tend to read a lot of e books net posts etc., therefore, TFT monitor is a must. I have initialy thought regarding the following configuration but with some doubts still in mind: 
AMD X2 4850e (but unsure about *availability *and correct price).
Gigabyte 780G (again there is some doubt reg. heating issue and confusion regarding exact model no. and how to find the *revision no. (?)
Pl. inform   which monitor would cause the least eye strain for continuous viewing?*
_Do I need some special cooling devises with the above noted configuration?_


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Wrong. 780G has one of the best onboard solutions ever. Meaning that it CAN run CoD4. At low to medium settings. Crysis always only looooow settings.
> 
> Thats why it became popular as the best chipsetfor casual gamers.



Read my post carefully . I said it CAN run but wont run because COD4 dosent support it (). It only runs on the card which are there in the supported list (which gets updated). No onboards there. So it wont run. But the 780G has the power to run it.



rahul777 said:


> Hi,
> I am in *Lucknow* and want to purchase a Desktop (including UPS) within a budget of Rs.26000/-. I intend to use it for general office work and multimedia. I tend to read a lot of e books net posts etc., therefore, TFT monitor is a must. I have initialy thought regarding the following configuration but with some doubts still in mind:
> AMD X2 4850e (but unsure about *availability *and correct price).
> Gigabyte 780G (again there is some doubt reg. heating issue and confusion regarding exact model no. and how to find the *revision no. (?)
> ...




No, you dont need eXtra cooling .

You can get the config you mentioned. Its nice and will suffice

I will suggest some.--

AMD--

AMD X2 4850e
Gigabyte 780G mobo
1x2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM
160GB HDD (Seagate/WD/Hitachi)
LiteOn LH20A1h DVD writter
Zebronics Krish cabby
Antec 400W PSU
A good 17" TFT LCD. I suggest you look at the Samsung models here.
Logitech/Microsoft/iBall/Odeyssey multimedia kbd+mouse
Creative SBS 245 Speakers

This will cost around 25k.

Intel --

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
XFX 630i mobo
1x2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM
160GB HDD (Seagate/WD/Hitachi)
LiteOn LH20A1h DVD writter
Zebronics Krish cabby
Antec 400W PSU
A good 17" TFT LCD. I suggest you look at the Samsung models here.
Logitech/Microsoft/iBall/Odeyssey multimedia kbd+mouse
Creative SBS 245 Speakers

The cost will be the same as AMD (around 25k).

Both are good. The first provides a better mobo while the second one has a lower performing mobo with a more powerful processor then the above one. Now its upto you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

@Kpower mania: if i use C2D E7200 + EVGA 630i mobo ....will its IGP  runs  COD4  
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/24.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Now I also need help. I OC'd my card and its running hot. I need a cooler for my CPU and GPU. Both should be different coolers . I had a Thermaltake BigWater SE but its gone kaput. My combined budget for CPU+GPU cooler is 3.5k. It can be any type of cooling solution (thermal paste, fan, water cooling, heatsink,etc).



KaranTh85 said:


> @Kpower mania: if i use C2D E7200 + EVGA 630i mobo ....will its IGP  runs  COD4
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/24.png



No IGPs supported .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

^ then 780G is really powerfull to run COD4 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/59.png
Btw: how 2 increase these smileys sizes ^


----------



## utsav (Aug 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Now I also need help. I OC'd my card and its running hot. I need a cooler for my CPU and GPU. Both should be different coolers . I had a Thermaltake BigWater SE but its gone kaput. My combined budget for CPU+GPU cooler is 3.5k. It can be any type of cooling solution (thermal paste, fan, water cooling, heatsink,etc).
> 
> 
> 
> No IGPs supported .



lool. I oced my 8800gt just for testing to 750/1800/1975 and it runs below 60degrees at loads  ocing the ram more gives artefacts .


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> ^ then 780G is really powerfull to run COD4 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/59.png
> Btw: how 2 increase these smileys sizes ^



Easy, open that UniSmieys Menu > Code > Size+ (click once to increase and again to get the normal size back).

 

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20large.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Easy, open that UniSmieys Menu > Code > Size+ (click once to increase and again to get the normal size back).
> 
> 
> 
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20large.png




thanx....dude...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77large.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

rahul777 said:


> Hi,
> I am in Lucknow and want to purchase a Desktop (including UPS) within a budget of Rs.26000/-. I intend to use it for general office work and multimedia. I tend to read a lot of e books net posts etc., therefore, TFT monitor is a must. I have initialy thought regarding the following configuration but with some doubts still in mind:
> AMD X2 4850e (but unsure about availability and correct price).
> Gigabyte 780G (again there is some doubt reg. heating issue and confusion regarding exact model no. and how to find the revision no. (?)
> ...



Me too from Lucknow. 
The price here is on the higher side.
The config KPower Mania mentioned isn't up for grab here.

I suggest ...(The ones which perform well and easily available)
Intel C2D E4500
Intel 945 Chipset.
1*2GB RAM @ 667 MHz
LiteON/Samsung DVD Writer.
250GB Seagate HDD (Its pretty cheap now)
At least 19" LCD .

@ OFFTOPIC ... 
This is soon becoming show your UniSmileys thread.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10.png


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm planning to get the following system coming october.Could anyone suggest the Indian prices?
1.Intel C2D E8400
2.Intel DP35DP
3.2x2GB Kingston Ram(800Mhz,DDR2)
4.XFX 9800GTX/GTX+
5.Seagate 500GB Hard Drive
6.Corsair 620W P.S.U(CMPSU 620HX)
7.LG 20x SATA DVD Writer
8.Cooler Master Centurian 534+ Cabinet
9.Altec Lansing VS2421 2.1ch Speaker
10.APC 650va U.P.S

P.S-I live in Kolkata.So Kolkata prices and a few shop names would be nice.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> I'm planning to get the following system coming october.Could anyone suggest the Indian prices?
> 1.Intel C2D E8400
> 2.Intel DP35DP
> 3.2x2GB Kingston Ram(800Mhz,DDR2)
> ...



1.Intel C2D E8400 @ 7.9K
2.Intel DP35DP     @ 5.7K
3.2x2GB Kingston Ram(800Mhz,DDR2) @ 3.7K
4.XFX 9800GTX/GTX+  @ 19K
5.Seagate 500GB Hard Drive  @ 3.9K ..... Better buy WD 640 GB priced @ 3.6k
6.Corsair 620W P.S.U(CMPSU 620HX)  @ 6k
7.LG 20x SATA DVD Writer @ 1.3k
8.Cooler Master Centurian 534+ Cabinet @ 3.1k
9.Altec Lansing VS2421 2.1ch Speaker  @ 2.2k
10.APC 650va U.P.S  @ 3.2k


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> 1.Intel C2D E8400 @ 7.9K
> 2.Intel DP35DP     @ 5.7K
> 3.2x2GB Kingston Ram(800Mhz,DDR2) @ 3.7K
> 4.XFX 9800GTX/GTX+  @ 19K
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Since I dont live in Kolkata .. Cant tell the shops .. 
U cant contact local dealers .. Prices will vary the most by 100-200Rs.


----------



## janitha (Aug 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> *I'm planning to get the following system coming october*.Could anyone suggest the Indian prices?
> 1.Intel C2D E8400
> 2.Intel DP35DP
> 3.2x2GB Kingston Ram(800Mhz,DDR2)
> ...



An astroleger will be able to better predict the October prices, than any of the members here!


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

janitha said:


> An astroleger will be able to better predict the October prices, than any of the members here!


I know that. Just looking for suggestions.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> I know that. Just looking for suggestions.



prices will keep coming down and if u are planning to buy it in october ...i would suggest u can go for even core2quad....and better graphics card if u want to stick with nvidia perhaps a gtx260 as its now available@ about ~18k ...just keep a close look for prices ...don't know about kolkata but this is the website which keeps updated most regularly ....

*deltapage.com/

and u can rest assured prices will be + or - 100 to 300 rupees whats stated here ...so u can plan accordingly ....

as u are going for higher end system i think u should consider buying a MSI P45 neo @ 6.3k and will keep coming down ....so actually by october u could be looking for much higher system ..if u choose wisely and keep ur eyes open ...


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> prices will keep coming down and if u are planning to buy it in october ...i would suggest u can go for even core2quad....and better graphics card if u want to stick with nvidia perhaps a gtx260 as its now available@ about ~18k ...just keep a close look for prices ...don't know about kolkata but this is the website which keeps updated most regularly ....
> 
> *deltapage.com/
> 
> ...


You must mean the C2Q Q9xxx ones as the Q6600 is already at 8.5k.
And about GTX260 which brand are you talking about? Most brands I know are still at 25k.
And as for Deltapage no gfx card links.This site lists gfx cards though- 
*priceguru.in/


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 21, 2008)

tkin said:


> You must mean the C2Q Q9xxx ones as the Q6600 is already at 8.5k.
> And about GTX260 which brand are you talking about? Most brands I know are still at 25k.
> And as for Deltapage no gfx card links.This site lists gfx cards though-
> *priceguru.in/



he must be talking about ZOTAC...they have fab rates...
jus check out www.lynx-india.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

Yus Zotac is a very good company. Although new, it rox . And are trust-worthy too .


----------



## rishabh_s (Aug 21, 2008)

i need a laptop mainly for office work - internet,emails,word,excel etc.
budget upto 55k.
Pls suggest
also if possible give the prices in Jaipur


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 21, 2008)

tkin said:


> You must mean the C2Q Q9xxx ones as the Q6600 is already at 8.5k.
> And about GTX260 which brand are you talking about? Most brands I know are still at 25k.
> And as for Deltapage no gfx card links.This site lists gfx cards though-
> *priceguru.in/



yes i was talking about Q9xxx series cos intel was supposed to launch Nehalem in september ...if i m not wrong...that will push the prices of Q9xxx model lower.

and i was talking about Zotac models,tirupati can get it for u... when i asked them they said its not available right now but will be available soon ...though they said they have evga models ..and they will obviously be costlier ...and every 15 days prices are going down for both ati Hd 4800 series and nvidia 2xx gtx series...and if nvidia wants to sale any of those 260 chips they better get the price down cos hd4870 is available at 17.5k ...October is one and half months to go ..i m sure lots of prices will come down for both models.


----------



## utsav (Aug 21, 2008)

rishabh_s said:


> i need a laptop mainly for office work - internet,emails,word,excel etc.
> budget upto 55k.
> Pls suggest
> also if possible give the prices in Jaipur



even a 20k laptop is enough for ur needs. If u wanna spend 55 k then go for Dell XPS M1530


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

rishabh_s said:


> i need a laptop mainly for office work - internet,emails,word,excel etc.
> budget upto 55k.
> Pls suggest
> also if possible give the prices in Jaipur



You dont need to spend that much. Spend 42k and get the Dell Inspiron 1525. One the best VFM laptops in the market now. Coming to prices, Dell's prices are same nation wide .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 21, 2008)

rishabh_s said:


> i need a laptop mainly for office work - internet,emails,word,excel etc.
> budget upto 55k.
> Pls suggest
> also if possible give the prices in Jaipur


Office work ?
You don't need to buy an expensive laptop for that. Acer Aspire 4520 would do the job beautifully for you and its just 25K-29K. Its dual core with 1GB RAM and nVidia 7000m graphics.

But even a 20K celeron laptop would do what you want.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Aug 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> UniSmileys
> 
> Goto chit-chat, there is a thread based on this. You will find the link and the info to download and install this smileys *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/100large.png



can't find it.
give me the exact link


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys wats this test abt phemon X3 8450...they r showing its -ve points 

*www.techreport.com/articles.x/14606/3


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hey guys wats this test abt phemon X3 8450...they r showing its -ve points
> 
> *www.techreport.com/articles.x/14606/3



You dont see the +ve


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> You dont see the +ve



But they were less...+ve points...as compared 2 -ve


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 22, 2008)

MetaheadGautham said:
			
		

> even a 20k laptop is enough for ur needs.


Im looking for something of the sort. Something thats a full fledged lappy and not a netbook-ebook kind. Can you enumerate some? 

*Guys here's my question.*
Where I stay, we get Samsung LCD monitors only. We do get other brands but the samsung one has service center here. So my choice is limited to Samsung.
I want a 19" widescreen monitor.
When I went to check out, the 19" monitor available was Samsung 920NW (D-Sub) only.
I wanted to buy Samsung 953BW(DVI-D and D-Sub both). I have to wait for more than a week to get what I want. But I want it immediately as my old CRT has gone kaput.
If I buy Samsung 920NW; which only has analog VGA(D-Sub) input; what exactly am I *losing*?

My usage is;
Intenet, Word Processing (Text Quality is a must)
DVDs and 720p Videos
Bit of gaming; FIFA/PES and racing sims; if that helps. 

Urgent, have to buy it today or till tommorow...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 22, 2008)

> If I buy Samsung 920NW; which only has analog VGA(D-Sub) input; what exactly am I losing?



In case of 1440x900 unless and untill you play some true HD you wont make out the difference, when you do you may find the response time and well as quality is better in case of DVI-D interface compare to analog.... But then again you need to have a good graphics card also to make out this difference (8600 GT at-least)

SAMSUNG is fine, only problem is their cost : performance ratio, as under that budget many better displays are available, infact one may get a dell too 

But as you prefer samsung, stick with it, SAMSUNG never had much of performance issue, its just the performance : Price ratio is really high compare to other brands


----------



## prvprv (Aug 22, 2008)

All recent motherboards support upto 2 IDE devices only.
How to connect more IDE devices to these mobos?? ?
Please help me  Wat abt IDE to sata Converters??? any idea?

chotocheeta...welcom back .. where hav u been all these days?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> In case of 1440x900 unless and untill you play some true HD you wont make out the difference, when you do you may find the response time and well as quality is better in case of DVI-D interface compare to analog.... But then again you need to have a good graphics card also to make out this difference (8600 GT at-least)
> 
> SAMSUNG is fine, only problem is their cost : performance ratio, as under that budget many better displays are available, infact one may get a dell too
> 
> But as you prefer samsung, stick with it, SAMSUNG never had much of performance issue, its just the performance : Price ratio is really high compare to other brands



zOMG Choto Cheeta  after such a long time


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 22, 2008)

prvprv said:
			
		

> How to connect more IDE devices to these mobos??



There are Rs. 150/- internal IDE to SATA or SATA to IDE converters available, so incase of HDD / Optical driver either use internal converters or you may use external USD casings also !!!

But the questions, is 1 IDE port would allow you to use 2 optical drive so why would you need to use more than 2 optical drives ??



> Intel Celeron 200Mhz | MSI P45 Neo | 2x8MB RAM | 20GB HDD | Floppy Drive | 10" CRT cum LCD | Riva TNT 16MB gfx card | Logitech Z5500d speakers || Crysis @ 1920x1080 with Ultra @ 100FPS average.



great Siggy by the way


----------



## prvprv (Aug 22, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> But the questions, is 1 IDE port would allow you to use 2 optical drive so why would you need to use more than 2 optical drives ??




The problem is I have one IDE HDD and one DVD writer
I want to connect them using two different channels as connecting them with a single data cable wil slow down their performance. 
So I wil go for those IDE to SATA converters.

Thanks


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 22, 2008)

i have a pc with following configuration....
Intel P4 1.8GHZ..
Mercury Kobian motherboard..(845 i suppose)
40 GB HDD..Seagate
Samsung keyboard and mouse
CD-RW..LG
Samsung 17" 753s CRT Monitor..

recently i've bought LG-DVD-RW 22x and western digital 500GB 7200RPM Protable
so i dont need these for upgrade....also i dont like to change the monitor
also i have 2200W 2.1 channel altec lansing speakers........

my budget is abt 30000-35000......

I play lotz of games so i need a good graphic card and a processor..
Tell me the motherboard with inbulit graphic card and 8 USB's..
also the best graphic card(obviously NVIDIA chipset)...additonal one
RAM must b 2GB but xpandable upto 8GB..

i'm in a confusion about to buy AMD or intel duo processor which one is the best..

Suggest me a zebronic gaming cabinet...thts it my friends pls give me the details....
so that i can play highend games..like assasins creed..GRID..Bioshock..COD's..NFS Latest games..n some others like DMC 4, Stranglehold, mass effect.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

rahulbalmuri said:


> i have a pc with following configuration....
> Intel P4 1.8GHZ..
> Mercury Kobian motherboard..(845 i suppose)
> 40 GB HDD..Seagate
> ...



CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo E7200

Motherboard - Take a look at -- MSI P35 Neo Combo-F and Palit P35A. Almost, no good motherboard has onboard graphics. If you want Oboard grafix than look at the XFX 630i or Galaxy 650i LT though then ,you will have to compromise on some of your needs.

RAM - Transcend 1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM

Graphics Card - For your budget, I suggest you get the Palit HD4850.

Cabinet - Zebronics Lava.

PSU - CoolerMaster eXtreme Power 500W 

Keyboard - Logitech Multimedia Wired Keyboard.

Mice - Logitech MX518.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
> 
> Motherboard - Take a look at -- MSI P35 Neo Combo-F and Palit P35A. Almost, no good motherboard has onboard graphics. If you want Oboard grafix than look at the XFX 630i or Galaxy 650i LT though then ,you will have to compromise on some of your needs.
> 
> ...



hey i didnt hear abt the graphic card u hav mentioned..i want a motherboard vth 6  or 8 USB's can u gimme d website of relevant motherboard or graphic card


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 22, 2008)

^^whee.. still HD4850 and '70 hasnt been popular.... go for the card.. great one


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

rahulbalmuri said:


> hey i didnt hear abt the graphic card u hav mentioned..i want a motherboard vth 6  or 8 USB's can u gimme d website of relevant motherboard or graphic card



lol HD4850 is the most selling card world-wide right now 

MSI P35 Neo-F -->> Official site > *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1215&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170
MSI P35 Neo review -->> *www.testfreaks.com/motherboards/msi-p35-neo/

Palit P35A --->> Official > *www.palit.biz/en/products/mb_intel_P35A.html
Palit P35A review --->>*xtreview.com/addcomment-id-3230-view-Palit-motherboards-P35A.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Im looking for something of the sort. Something thats a full fledged lappy and not a netbook-ebook kind. Can you enumerate some?


What I am talking about are NOT "notebook-ebook" kind. They are laptops perfectly capable of running a resource hogging OS like windows vista in its full glory. But since its office work and simple internet use that you want, getting some high end gaming and extreme multitasking laptop would be pointless.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> In case of 1440x900 unless and untill you play some true HD you wont make out the difference, when you do you may find the response time and well as quality is better in case of DVI-D interface compare to analog.... But then again you need to have a good graphics card also to make out this difference (8600 GT at-least)
> 
> SAMSUNG is fine, only problem is their cost : performance ratio, as under that budget many better displays are available, infact one may get a dell too
> 
> But as you prefer samsung, stick with it, SAMSUNG never had much of performance issue, its just the performance : Price ratio is really high compare to other brands



ya i agree with it bought a 943NWX four months ago works like charm for me if u ask...that time i bought it for 9.4k and i preferred samsung over LG and viewsonic because the place i bought had poor service support for them and the cost they were telling for LG and viewsonic were near about same as 943NWX....i can play WOW @ 1440x900 and it looks great....even though optimal settings were 1440x900@60 Hz ...its works fine for me for 1440x900@75 Hz from the date of purchase ........i don't know if these are good enough than available in market ...but i m more than satisfied from it.

one negative point may be ...doesn't have a DVI port!


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lol HD4850 is the most selling card world-wide right now
> 
> MSI P35 Neo-F -->> Official site > *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1215&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170
> MSI P35 Neo review -->> *www.testfreaks.com/motherboards/msi-p35-neo/
> ...



yeah i agree with HD4850 graphic card...wat about the motherboard..cant i go for ASUS..are Palit motherboards available in india.....



KPower Mania said:


> lol HD4850 is the most selling card world-wide right now
> 
> MSI P35 Neo-F -->> Official site > *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1215&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170
> MSI P35 Neo review -->> *www.testfreaks.com/motherboards/msi-p35-neo/
> ...




power mania u didnt tell me the processor AMD OR INTEL which is d best???


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

rahulbalmuri said:


> yeah i agree with HD4850 graphic card...wat about the motherboard..cant i go for ASUS..are Palit motherboards available in india.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For gaming, Intel eyes-closed. You can go for ASUS boards but they are MOSTLY enthusiast level boards and will cost more for the features that you want. Palit motherboards are available here. If you want to go for ASUS, then buy the new P5Q but then you will have to extend your budget. YOur best bet seems the MSI P35 Neo-F.


Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Official Site -->>*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPC
Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Review-->>*www.legitreviews.com/article/690/1/

ASUS P5Q Official Site --->*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2164&modelmenu=1


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 23, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> For gaming, Intel eyes-closed. You can go for ASUS boards but they are MOSTLY enthusiast level boards and will cost more for the features that you want. Palit motherboards are available here. If you want to go for ASUS, then buy the new P5Q but then you will have to extend your budget. YOur best bet seems the MSI P35 Neo-F.
> 
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Official Site -->>*processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPC
> ...




Motherboard i'll go for MSI P35 NEO_F...what about processor cant i get Quad Core Procci..of 2.4 or 2.5GHZ...will there b a diff .. b/w C2D 3.33Ghz and quad core vch is the best.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

rahulbalmuri said:


> Motherboard i'll go for MSI P35 NEO_F...what about processor cant i get Quad Core Procci..of 2.4 or 2.5GHZ...will there b a diff .. b/w C2D 3.33Ghz and quad core vch is the best.....



Quad will exceed your budget buddy. AFAIK the E7200 costs 5k and the cheapest Quad Core (Q6600) costs 8.5k . And for that C2D vs C2Q, C2D will be better for gaming as of now and C2Q will be better for multi-tasking.

So, now its upto you. If you extend your budget, you can get the Q6600 Quad but still I will suggest that if you extend your budget, get a faster C2D (E8400) because C2Ds are better for gaming. Now its your choice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 23, 2008)

rahulbalmuri said:


> power mania u didnt tell me the processor AMD OR INTEL which is d best???


there is no such thing as a definite best here, *depending on your need*, either amd or intel will win.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lol HD4850 is the most selling card world-wide right now
> 
> MSI P35 Neo-F -->> Official site > *global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1215&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170
> MSI P35 Neo review -->> *www.testfreaks.com/motherboards/msi-p35-neo/
> ...




Dude! Where is the review? Its just plain specs sheets!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude! Where is the review? Its just plain specs sheets!


Wrong place to look for a review 
Its some kind of online shop or something.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Wrong place to look for a review
> Its some kind of online shop or something.



lol, my bad . Sorry guys avoid that link.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Quad will exceed your budget buddy. AFAIK the E7200 costs 5k and the cheapest Quad Core (Q6600) costs 8.5k . And for that C2D vs C2Q, C2D will be better for gaming as of now and C2Q will be better for multi-tasking.
> 
> So, now its upto you. If you extend your budget, you can get the Q6600 Quad but still I will suggest that if you extend your budget, get a faster C2D (E8400) because C2Ds are better for gaming. Now its your choice.



thats cool...about processor..what about RAM dude transcend or kingston..and frequency...of RAM...vch company's HD i can buy...seagate or Western digital???????/


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

rahulbalmuri said:


> thats cool...about processor..what about RAM dude transcend or kingston..and frequency...of RAM...vch company's HD i can buy...seagate or Western digital???????/



Let's see...... Transcend and Kingston both are good. Both give good performance at an affordable price. Kingston is priced a little higher (50-60bucks ). Now its upto you. Buy 2GB DDR2 800MHz.

As for HDD, go blindly with the Western Digital Caviar 640GB. It has a 16MB Buffer but will suffice. It is some serious value for money at Rs.3.6k .


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Let's see...... Transcend and Kingston both are good. Both give good performance at an affordable price. Kingston is priced a little higher (50-60bucks ). Now its upto you. Buy 2GB DDR2 800MHz.
> 
> As for HDD, go blindly with the Western Digital Caviar 640GB. It has a 16MB Buffer but will suffice. It is some serious value for money at Rs.3.6k .





thanks dude....gr8 work...for helping me.........


----------



## acewin (Aug 24, 2008)

rishabh_s said:


> i need a laptop mainly for office work - internet,emails,word,excel etc.
> budget upto 55k.
> Pls suggest
> also if possible give the prices in Jaipur



check compaq models in any of showrooms or retail shops. Compaq as usual gives good bundle of hardware in decent price. little more spending and wanna choose what you want in your lappy check Dell Inspiron and Dell Studio.

Most of the current models priced 40K+ will suffice any of your needs, and keep on working upto 2-3 years without any tension.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 25, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by rishabh_s View Post
> i need a laptop mainly for office work - internet,emails,word,excel etc.
> budget upto 55k.
> ...



I think acer aspire 4520 would be a better choice as its better than the Compaq Lappy in Performance as well as in looks


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ Yep. 55k for a laptop used for office work is not recommended unless you want something that is very light and tiney like Sony/HP 13" laptops.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 25, 2008)

hello everyone, planning to do an upgrade, here is the list of components i've made:-

     - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.0Ghz, 1333Mhz FSB, 6MB L2)
    - ASUS Maximus II Formula (Intel P45, PCI-E2.0, CrossFire)
    - 2 x Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 ( In CrossFire Mode )
    - Cooler Master Stacker 832 SE ( Full Tower )
    - Cooler Master Extreme Power 650W

 tell me whether the PSU i've mentioned is enough for the config i've mentioned,i am planning to run two HD4870 in Crossfire mode( is the PSU enough to handle this?), the rest of the parts are run-off the mill,also plz recommend a good 22'inch widescreen LCD.

thanx for ur help.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 25, 2008)

@prasath_amd,
dont get a 22 get a 24 instead.

How much price is for each component?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2008)

@prasath_amd

some heavy PSU you would need for such config, but as I see you are opting for gaming system, so why not considering AMD spider platform ??

A higher end AMD X4 along with a 790x chipset ??

anyway as for PSU 650w should be able to handle  where as me too would vote for a 24" panel if you are thinking for 22" 

thanks,


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @prasath_amd
> 
> some heavy PSU you would need for such config, but as I see you are opting for gaming system, so why not considering AMD spider platform ??
> 
> ...



I also have one suggestiong, instead of getting 2 ATIHD4870 crossfired, you can get a ATI HD 4870x2 which has two GPUs built on one die . It gives the same performance BUT is optimized to consume less power and will dissipate less heat than 2 ATIHD4870 crossfired . Go for a 24".

Other all components are good.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

^^
But ATI HD 4870x2 uses a lot of power ... I wonder 650W would suffice.


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 25, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta  .. Thanks for wonderful thread.

I need complete pc configuration including display + ups + speaker for - 
CAD application workstation.

Not for game or entertainment.

config should future ready.It should intel /AMDbased and with 19" LCD .
suggest Intel/amd process/mobo/GRAPHics. Ram up to 4 gb.
Its for brother who is in 2nd yr engg.

Budget 40,000 rs

thanks

Manoj


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 25, 2008)

i would like to know what are 24" LCD displays are available in india ...with prices if possible...
thanks in advance 

also i would like to know if this model is availbale in india now ?

*www.newtechnology.co.in/samsung-syncmaster-2493hm-24-inch-widescreen-lcd-monitor/


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

@ mkmkmk 

Motherboard : ABiT IP35E 
Processor  :  Intel Core 2 Duo E4600
RAM : 2*2GB Transcend @ 800MHz
Dell/Samsung 19" Display.
Creative 2.1 Speakers.
APC 650VA UPS

@ imgame2

Dell,Samsung,AOC,etc.good provide 24" LCD displays.
These cost between 21-26k.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 25, 2008)

> @ imgame2
> 
> Dell,Samsung,AOC,etc.good provide 24" LCD displays.
> These cost between 21-26k.



so there is nothing available below 20k something around 18k or so ....?


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I also have one suggestiong, instead of getting 2 ATIHD4870 crossfired, you can get a ATI HD 4870x2 which has two GPUs built on one die . It gives the same performance BUT is optimized to consume less power and will dissipate less heat than 2 ATIHD4870 crossfired . Go for a 24".
> 
> Other all components are good.



Ok i'll go with the HD4870x2. But tell me whether the PSU will be able provide the juice.......



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> @prasath_amd,
> dont get a 22 get a 24 instead.
> 
> How much price is for each component?



Sorry don know the prices yet, but i know the Intel C2D 8400 is one hell of a dual-core CPU today, going by K PowerMania's suggestion i'm going to use a single HD4870x2 instead of a crossfire setup.....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

^^
650 W should suffice 



imgame2 said:


> so there is nothing available below 20k something around 18k or so ....?



The AOC one is for 21.7 k .. And I think it is the cheapest of the lot.
But I would recommend Dell .. Though the price is a tad higher.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 25, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> @ mkmkmk
> 
> Motherboard : ABiT IP35E
> Processor  :  Intel Core 2 Duo E4600
> ...




Get Core 2 Duo E7200 Faster than E4600 and not much difference in price


----------



## acewin (Aug 25, 2008)

mkmkmk said:


> @I need complete pc configuration including display + ups + speaker for -
> CAD application workstation.
> 
> Not for game or entertainment.
> ...



Manoj, go on good proccy n mobo(so that u do not need to invest big on them latter on), get 8600GT 256 MB DDR3 as GPU n Dell or HP 19" monitor
Giving you the specs, but would recommend AMD they got good onboard GPU mobo which can help you an add on of extra GPU also if you want(remember CAD would need both strong proccy and good GPU)

Intel Config 
Proccy C2Q Q6600 + P45 chipset based MSI P45 Neo-F +GPU
Cost@ITWARES 8850+6375 = 15225 
8600GT 256MB DDR3 = 3500
9600GT 512MB DDR3 = 7250 Palit/POV/
HD3850 512MB DDR3 = 6000 
AMD Config
Proccy Phenom X4 9550 + 780G chipset mobo 
Cost@ITWARES 7650+5000 = 12650 (giving you choice of buying a better GPU also 780G got crossfire so u can put an ATI 3850 512MB DDR3 in 6K having better overall CAD performance than intel config in 20K total

But if you can raise up your budget a litle get C2Q config with good GPU

for the rest which would be common for any of the configs.
2GB single stick - 1800
Any Zebronics Cabinet without PSU < 1500
Cooler Master 600W Extreme Power - 3150
UPS Microtech 1KVA - 3500(better get this than APC 650VA in same price)
Monitor 19 inch Dell/HP in 9500 or 22 inch LG or Samsung in 12000 spending on 22 inch Dell will increase ur budget, but would be good with DVI port n all. LG models in 12K have also got DVI port but not Samsung.

HDD  Seagate or WD any 250GB in 2500 
640GB WD in 3600
DVD Burner Samsung 223 SATA - 1100 wud recommend this burner which has sata

Sony/Asus IDE 1200
You need to clear out the basic components like HDD + RAM + Burner + Monitor + Cabinet + PSU + UPS and then catch up what config of proccy + mobo you wanna go, that will give you better understanding of how much amount you wanna spend on proccy + mobo + GPU


----------



## prankie (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, all!!
m plannin to buy a new system mainly for multimedia purpose and moderate gaming, and i don't intend to use it over 2years.. coz i'll b goin abroad aftr that..
i have following config in my mind--
Intel Q6600/E8200
Intel DG33FBC (Mobo)
VIP Cabinet
Seagate 500GB HDD
4/2 GB Transcend (667/800Mhz DDR2 RAM)
19" Viewsonic TFT
Logitech k/b mouse combo
Nvidia 8600GT/9600GT

Now m confused that whether i  shud gofor c2Q with 2GB ram and 8600 
or
C2D with 2 GB ram and 9600GT
or
C2D with 8600GT and 4GB RAM
which will give best bang for bucks?? and what performance diff will i get in 667mhz and 800mhz RAM??
plz suggest????


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 25, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> 650 W should suffice
> 
> 
> ...



then i would wait for prices to come down to 18 k region its too costly for me right now ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> @ mkmkmk
> 
> Motherboard : ABiT IP35E
> Processor  :  Intel Core 2 Duo E4600
> ...



abbe Abit IP35e is EOL (End of Life).

Better get the config that acewin suggested .



prankie said:


> Hi, all!!
> m plannin to buy a new system mainly for multimedia purpose and moderate gaming, and i don't intend to use it over 2years.. coz i'll b goin abroad aftr that..
> i have following config in my mind--
> Intel Q6600/E8200
> ...



The increment in RAM performance will be around 10-15%. Better stick with DDR2667mhZ ram you are on a budget .

Ok as per C2D vs C2Q, as you need for multimedia purpose (HD Movies), I will say that you better go with C2Q as it will be better and more adapt while watching HD Movies.

As per the GPU, try and buy the 9600GT but if out of budget than 8600GT will cut it for moderate gaming .

Buy 4GB RAM. Its dirt cheap this days.

I suggest that you buy a better mobo. Take a look at the 650i chipset from NVIDIA or the P35 chipset from Intel (Galaxy 650i LT and MSI P35 Neo if you want to buy any of these).


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 25, 2008)

Which one of these 2 CPUs is a better option for me?

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9100 ( 12MB L2, 2.26Ghz, 1066Mhz FSB)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (6MB L2, 2.5Ghz, 1333Mhz FSB)

My current plan is:-

- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (3.0Ghz, 1333Mhz FSB, 6MB L2)
    - ASUS Maximus II Formula (Intel P45, PCI-E2.0, CrossFire)
    - Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870X2 1GB GDDR5
    - Cooler Master Stacker 832 SE ( Full Tower )
    - Cooler Master Extreme Power 650W
- Viewsonic 24'inch widescreen LCD


----------



## prankie (Aug 25, 2008)

@KPower Mania
well C2Q with 9600GT and 4GB RAM will be obviously better, but then i'll get outta budget...
lemme put in like this..
C2D(E8200) with 2GB RAM and 9600GT is costin me 38735/-
same with 8600GT is costin me 34735/-
C2D with 4GB RAM and 9600GT is costin me 41135/-
C2Q(Q6600) with 2GB RAM and 8600GT is costin me 36635/-
C2Q with 4GB RAM and 9600GT is costin me 43235/-

now considerin that i dunn wanna spend above 40k (lesser will be better) what is better
C2D with 2gb ram and 9600gt
or
C2Q with 2gb ram and 8600gt???

Intel DG33FBC--->5050/-
if there is any better motherboard in this range then plz suggest..

and i have an old rig whose config is
AMD sempron 2500+
512MB DDR400 RAM
Gigabyte MOBO
Daewoo 17" CRT
logitech K/B and microsoft mouse

what price can i expect in exchange!??


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 25, 2008)

prvprv said:


> Get Core 2 Duo E7200 Faster than E4600 and not much difference in price




What do u think of quad core..will it affect performance/ price if yes how much?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

prankie said:


> @KPower Mania
> well C2Q with 9600GT and 4GB RAM will be obviously better, but then i'll get outta budget...
> lemme put in like this..
> C2D(E8200) with 2GB RAM and 9600GT is costin me 38735/-
> ...



  C2Q is definetly better for HD movies so go with it. And are you serious about the motherboard price . lol u can get the MSI P35 Neo-F for around the same price(5k) and is 200% better than this DG33FBC .


----------



## acewin (Aug 25, 2008)

prankie, what is your gross budget, besides whatever your budget is check with what I gave in the config and decide AND SAY a BIG no to Viewsonic 19 inch when with just 1K more you are getting better Dell/HP/Samsung monitors.

If you wanna keep on 40K and moderate gaming(you really need to decide on the games you wanna play). If res hogging games it is then 2GB + 9600GT otherwise 4GB+8600GT
And if you just give me choice still I will say go for 2 GB + 9600GT, you can add RAM anytime. 

You do not wanna do much upgrades so you can go mobo with 630i chipset also. DG33FB in 5K is nothing good when you can get P35 based mobos in 4.5K

Onto HDD also get WD 640GB instead of Seagate 500GB.
You got lot many options to reduce your total.

And never calculate Proccy + Mobo + GPU in your total budget. Take them as a separate budget will give you clearer pricture.

decide on cabinet and keep 2GB RAM, no real need of 4GB and still if you wanna keep 4GB do not add them in proccy+mobo+gpu, check them separately will help you out really


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

I sold my p4 + Gigabyte mobo + 512MB DDR400 RAM + NVIDIA FX5200 128MB + 40GB HDD + iBall Speakers (2.0) + kbd+mouse + 17" CRT + Otical Drive for 7k .



acewin said:


> prankie, what is your gross budget, besides whatever your budget is check with what I gave in the config and decide AND SAY a BIG no to Viewsonic 19 inch when with just 1K more you are getting better Dell/HP/Samsung monitors.
> 
> If you wanna keep on 40K and moderate gaming(you really need to decide on the games you wanna play). If res hogging games it is then 2GB + 9600GT otherwise 4GB+8600GT
> And if you just give me choice still I will say go for 2 GB + 9600GT, you can add RAM anytime.
> ...



Vista will take up much RAM so i recommanded 4GB but if he wants to stick with XP than 2GB is ok. As per the HDD, you are right. Get the WD640 GB. I didnt recommand it coz i never read it in his post .

9600GT .... well he can swing a sweet deal at a 9500GT also. Its better than the 8600GT an wil fit in his budget.


----------



## prankie (Aug 25, 2008)

Well i wanna keep my budget under 40k.. and i play games like NFS series, COD4, Gears of war, and UT3.. well my current pc cant play all of 'em but i have xbox360 and i usually game on it.. but since 360's game are very costly (and since i have to buy originals) .. i prefer pc games..

anyways here's the price list..
Q6600 -> 9400/-
E8200 -> 7300/-
Intel DG33FBC- 5050/-
VIP Cabinet ->1900/-
Seagate 500Gb hdd - 3975/-
4gb transcend 667mhz - 1950*2
4gb transcend 800mhz - 2400*2
19" viewsonic 8850/-
logitech combo 710/-
9600GT - 8550/-
8600GT - 4800/-

plz suggest alternate motherboards with prices and what changes can i make?


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

Big NO to DG33 intel mobo you have good options in P35 chipset mobo from Palit/MSI/Biostar in the same price range.
Whoever is giving you the prices they are higher than current prices. You will easily get single stick 2GB 800 FSB RAM Kingston or Transcend in 1800-1850

Good for VIP cabinet get without PSU and buy a CoolerMaster 460W or 600W Extreme Power
WD 640 GB with 16 MB buffer is in 3.6K all over India and there are 2 500GB seagate models is this one 16MB buffer or 32MB buffer.
Prankie, if you are getting higher prices in Bhopal you should really consider getting from online stores in better price.

Meanwhile place an order for Dell 19 inch through Online. better than Viewsonic.
Prices of GPU is also higher so tell which company and model they are to be sure.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

acewin is correct. DG33FBC is sh1t. Get the MSI-P35 Neo-F for 5k.

The prices are definetly high.

Consider the Zotac 9600GT which the most VFM card. 2GB RAM will suffice. 

Get the C2Q.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 26, 2008)

mkmkmk said:


> What do u think of quad core..will it affect performance/ price if yes how much?



Quad core is much faster than C2D. But the cheapest Quad core processor is approximately 3.7k more than E7200.

acewin has suggested a good config above. checked it??


----------



## soman (Aug 26, 2008)

hey guys m a newbie basically...so i wanna ask is it better to buy a laptop or a desktop? cuz dese des u get everythin u aspire fr in a desktop in a laptop[esp. da configuration n price].da onle issue is wid da availability of separate hardwares fr a laptop like graphics card etc...n repair of a desktop s also easier i guess...

ma budget s around 40k fr da configuration...please can u tell me which is da best configuration under da formentioned budget in da latest? i m a college student n m interested in stuffs wich a genuine college student wants- simple programming, fast speed, no hiccups of overheatin,future secured[atleast 3-4 years] n not to forget crazy gaming.sorry if dis sounds a regular question fr u guys...well u can gimme da post no. if such kinda stuff s posted recently by some....lookin forward to yr replies...thank you!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

Depends on how you want to use it like.

you get pretty good laptop for 40k and a powerful desktop for the same price.

If you are not at all interested in gaming, go for laptop, like Dell Studio series.


----------



## prankie (Aug 26, 2008)

@kpower mania, acewin.
Thanx for ur replies... so where can i buy these products online? 
plz suggest reliable sites???


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

@soman, crazy gaming means a desktop, because u can configure them to your choice.
But a laptop means u can take them anywhere, and in 40K u will get real good deal.

But if get desktop u get very good n powerful with good gfx card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

prankie said:


> @kpower mania, acewin.
> Thanx for ur replies... so where can i buy these products online?
> plz suggest reliable sites???



www.lynx-india.com
www.theitwares.com


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 26, 2008)

acewin said:


> Manoj, go on good proccy n mobo(so that u do not need to invest big on them latter on), get 8600GT 256 MB DDR3 as GPU n Dell or HP 19" monitor
> Giving you the specs, but would recommend AMD they got good onboard GPU mobo which can help you an add on of extra GPU also if you want(remember CAD would need both strong proccy and good GPU)
> 
> Intel Config
> ...


@prvprv ..thanks for input.

@ acewin ........... thanks for wonderful suggestions..

I will go with AMD config.can u suggest me about 780G chipset mobo specific?
and one more question 2 GB will enough or should i go with 4 GB?tell me sp. details about ram too.
my budget for proccy + mobo + GPU is 20-22 k.Ready to compromise little  in other common requirements.
config should be future ready for at least 4 yrs.
whats importance of DVI port.?


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> acewin is correct. DG33FBC is sh1t. Get the MSI-P35 Neo-F for 5k.
> 
> The prices are definetly high.
> 
> ...


+1, but the MSI mobos(specially P35Neo-F) has some issues.Intel chipsets have a feature(Intel EIST- *www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/203838.htm ) that automatically adjusts the processor core clock speed depending on the load.This feature does not work well in MSI mobos. In my friends MSI mobo the Q6600 always runs at 2.4GHz, but in Intel mobos(like DQ35JO) the cores of Q6600 runs at as low as 1.5GHz per core when the loads are minimum.
Checked both mobos out myself with CPU-Z.
Although MSI lists Eist in documentation it doesnot work good.Otherwise this mobos are great.Asus is also good.
P.S-the Intel site documentations are old.EIST is supported by newer chipsets also.


----------



## soman (Aug 26, 2008)

@desiibond n acewin....Thanks!!!

talkin abt gamin m nt really interested in like gamin round da clok....jus fr few hrs if possibl in a de.

n abt laptops can a lappy b future secured fr 3-4 yrs? n cant i play games lik GTA, NFS n UT in lappy at all?i mean wudn gud configuration or graphics card do?

n fr a desktop wat s da rite configuration under a 40k budget in da latest? THank you!


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2008)

soman said:


> @desiibond n acewin....Thanks!!!
> 
> talkin abt gamin m nt really interested in like gamin round da clok....jus fr few hrs if possibl in a de.
> 
> ...


Will try to answer your first two questens:-
1.No, a laptop(Unless its a 2 lakh alienware) can not be futureproof for 3-4 yrs.At best 2 yrs depending on your usage type(office work)

2.Play-GTA 2,3 & NFS upto Underground 2, UT old versions-Yes
Play-GTA 4,NFS Most Wanted or Higher, UT latest editions-No(On moderate 40k budget)
Go for Alienware if want to play any game at any settings.


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

start with DVI port in monitors, DVI port is for digital input and VGA is for analog.

Then comes 780G mobos if you think of getting ATI GFX cards, as 780G chipset are crossfire mobos, meaning 2 Ati cards  can work together. Also the onboard GFX is Directex 10 card.  
Gigabyte  GA-MA78GM-S2H(And I do remeber desibond's pointing out that there is little prob in rev 1.0 mobo and getting rev 1.1 mobo.) price is 5.5K
Gigabyte  GA-MA78GPM-DS3H(better than S2H has all HDMI n DVI) price 6,825 @lynx-india
MSI	K9A2GM-FIH price 4900 
Asus	M3A78-EMH HDMI price 5775

all the above prices are from ITWARES

And for nVidia there are 8200 and 8300 chipset mobos nVidia Hybrid Technology to run nVidia GPU as these have onboard 8100 series GPU which are directx 10 compatible
Zotac GeForce 8300 price Rs :4,355.00
ABit	AN-78HD  

damn AMD mobos they have so good in bundle that general users should not think of intel. Most of the above mobos have HDMI n DVI port support 16GB RAM and some even have 2 PCI Express slots

about RAM buy single stick 2GB DDR2 RAM rom transcend/Kingston in 1.8K or if u want u can even go for Corsair they would come in 2.2K or so, though if you can buy then buy 2x2GB RAM making it 4GB its really a tough job finding compatible RAMs latter on. better you get dual channel from beginning.

@tkin>>Unlike that I think current laptops are better as prices of RAM is low and they can run XP superbly and even vista very well with 4GB RAM. so atleast next 3 years any current buy will go very well.

But truly you can expect huge turnovers, the way hardware market is moving, changes have become faster.

C2D came into mainstream last year, they were replaced by Penryn C2D of intel and Quad Core, start of the year. And Nahelam are already to enter the market. Just we have to see what AMD is launched later on to keep the market good.

And I think the no.s of laptops would have increased in last one year or two because of litle better proccy.
Any new res hogging OS from Microsoft comes up then again they will become centureis back.


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2008)

acewin said:


> start with DVI port in monitors, DVI port is for digital input and VGA is for analog.
> 
> Then comes 780G mobos if you think of getting ATI GFX cards, as 780G chipset are crossfire mobos, meaning 2 Ati cards  can work together. Also the onboard GFX is Directex 10 card.
> Gigabyte  GA-MA78GM-S2H(And I do remeber desibond's pointing out that there is little prob in rev 1.0 mobo and getting rev 1.1 mobo.) price is 5.5K
> ...


Well, you are almost right.Just pointing==>Windows 7 launches 2010,DX11 probably 2011,Nehalem mainstream(8cores@affordable prices) at 2009,DDR2 2-4GB standard-NOW, DDR3 standard by 2009-2010, SLI/Crossfire affordable-NOW, Cheap LCDs-NOW, new Intel chipsets(Nehalem support) 2009-2010, AMD strikes back 2009-2010(hope),PhysX/HAVOC mainstream-2008-2009,Intel Larabee-2009-2010
------This changes the very concept of Futureproof.Even the GTX280/HD4870s will be outdated by 2010 best.

P.S-4GB RAM on 40k laptop????????.Still don't think possible(Power/Price).
And running Vista does not guarantee that the user can play games like NFS Carbon,P.S,UT3 or GTA4.


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks...@ acewin n.tkin


----------



## abhipal (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello Friends I want to buy a new CPU upto 20 +-2K and need help on that.

Processor : Intel core 2duo/ 2quad

               Is there noticeable performance difference between core 2 duo (E8200 and E8400) and core 2 quad (Q6600, Q6700 and Q9300)? Are the qual core processors a real quad core or is it the old double dual core processor? I am realy confused regading duo and quad, Which to buy?

Motherboard : Don't know, but one with integrated gfx card

               Is there any motherboard with integrated Gfx card which can be used for game play little above than casual (Like Doom3, crisis, Diablo3)? Are the Intel original motherboard any good? Is their onboard GPU any good? I cuttently have D101GGC motherboard which have ATI 200 onboard GPU and I can play NFS MW, Carbon, Farcry, Rainbow 6 - Lockdown, Age 3 without any problem. Will these games run on G31, G33, G43 or G45? Does anybody have any personal experience? I don't want to invest in gfx card right now.



Ram : 2x1GB DDR2-800 corsair

PSU : Don't know, but with atleast 6 power supply pins i.e I must be able to connect 5HDD + 1DVD Writer.

Cabinet : iBall Gamer

DVD Writer : Sony / LG

If you feel that you have better configuration for me then feel free to post.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 27, 2008)

@mkmkmk

As far as I know, you are in need for a CAD system at Rs. 40k...

Few basic things to remember while making a CAD work station is Core would matter in those apps, hence C2Q seems good choice !!! next major thing is the GPU, compare to a main stream system, graphics GPUs are bit different !!! for example, nvidia FX series but then again they would cost more the 40k then self...

Personally I would suggest some thing with more vRAM, like 8600 GT along with 512 MB DDR2 would be good for CAD based work station, where as if you can take a bit risk, cosider ATi HD 2600 and then use firmware flash to softmod it to a firegl version 

So basically take a look at bellow platform...

Core 2 Quad Q9450	@ Rs.	12200	/- + VAT
MSI P45 Neo - F	@ Rs.	6500	/- + VAT
XFX 8600 GT 512 MB / Ati HD 2600 XT	@ Rs.	5500	/- + VAT
4 GB (2 GB x 2) Corsier 667 MHz	@ Rs.	4200	/- + VAT
160 GB SATA	@ Rs.	1800	/- + VAT
DVD RW (IDE)	@ Rs.	1100	/- + VAT
Any Cabinet	@ Rs.	650	/- + VAT
Zebronics / Powersafe / ColorSit 500 Watts	@ Rs.	1800	/- + VAT
Any Local Keyboard Mouse	@ Rs.	400	/- + VAT
UPS	@ Rs.	1400	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4% 	Rs. 1422/-
Total	Rs.	36972/-

So that leaves near about Rs. 3k free for your display personally I would suggest, right now stick with a 17" CRT which is Rs. 4k at max (LG 700E) so make sure you buy a solid core system 

You can always add some more HDD or buy a better display letter, where as your system core would stay same for longer period of time !!!!



thanks


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

choto from where did u get the price of Q9450, if things keep on going I will surely get a good buy after 2 months.
besides HD3850 512MB DDR3 is already available in 6K, and if you wanna but 512 MB DDR2 there is 9500GT from Zotac. 
But even then good build. with the huge plus in performance. Though my thoughts are different. as monitors lasts much longer than CPU n mobo. Damn those 15" CRT monitors 5-6 year back from the time of P3 are still there working.

I would say put extra 5K but get TFT for sure. as it really matters.

@tkin, I just said because as OS becomes older and newer hardware more powerful the support for OS and softwares running on them increases. additions on lappy are tough, cant change GPU mobo n all stuffs


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 27, 2008)

@Choto Cheeta ..thanks for it.if budget will allow me i will thinko of TFT.I Got amd and intel config now lets see whats available here.

why u said..."where as if you can take a bit risk, cosider ATi HD 2600 and then use firmware flash to softmod it to a firegl version"
pls clear it ..i dont want to softmod or anykind of mod .wanna stable system.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 27, 2008)

> choto from where did u get the price of Q9450



all prices are Kolkata street price 



> why u said..."where as if you can take a bit risk, cosider ATi HD 2600 and then use firmware flash to softmod it to a firegl version"
> pls clear it ..i dont want to softmod or anykind of mod .wanna stable system.



FireGL is an ATi version of performance card meant for CAD apps running work station, now soft mod means, you load the firmware of another version in your present card to make it work like that one...

Having said that the new card should be able to have a close config as the firmware which you are loading...

in this case, its been seen that HD 2600 XT is very much similer to FireGL versions hence that firmware works pretty ok in this main stream card


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 27, 2008)

I have an ASUS M2N-MX mobo, currently i have a 7600GT, i'd like to upgrade to a Palit ATI Radeon HD 4850 Sonic. I heard tat this is PCI-E 2.0 Spec, Can i use it on my mobo?. I think my mobo is PCI-E 1.0 Spec, Do i have to upgrade my mobo if i wanna use the HD4850?.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 27, 2008)

can anyone tel me.. for how much i can get a IDE to SATA converter in Hyderabad??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> I have an ASUS M2N-MX mobo, currently i have a 7600GT, i'd like to upgrade to a Palit ATI Radeon HD 4850 Sonic. I heard tat this is PCI-E 2.0 Spec, Can i use it on my mobo?. I think my mobo is PCI-E 1.0 Spec, Do i have to upgrade my mobo if i wanna use the HD4850?.



It can work on both PCI-E 1.0 and PCI-E 2.0. 

The only difference will be the speed. It will run slightly slow on PCI-E 1.0 but the difference is not much.


----------



## mkmkmk (Aug 27, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> all prices are Kolkata street price
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing it...


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> all prices are Kolkata street price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Choto Cheeta.Do you know the price of Asus P5Q in Kolkata?


----------



## icebags (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> acewin is correct. DG33FBC is sh1t. Get the MSI-P35 Neo-F for 5k.
> 
> The prices are definetly high.
> 
> ...


 

Ummm, i have always wondered whats the noticeable difference between these two mobos ?





prankie said:


> Well i wanna keep my budget under 40k.. and i play games like NFS series, COD4, Gears of war, and UT3.. well my current pc cant play all of 'em but i have xbox360 and i usually game on it.. but since 360's game are very costly (and since i have to buy originals) .. i prefer pc games..
> 
> anyways here's the price list..
> Q6600 -> 9400/-
> ...


 
E8400, 8500 *>* Q6600, Q6700 in most cases unless u want 2 extra cores.

EXXXX --> 45nm, more fsb, more horse power.


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2008)

icebags said:


> Ummm, i have always wondered whats the noticeable difference between these two mobos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily, applications like Archivers(eg-7zip),Video converters that can use more than two threads efficiently will show better performance in Q6xxx series.Games and other applications that are single or dual threaded will gain edge with E8xxx series.So choice depends on type of use mostly.Best to go for Q9xxx series for a bit extra $$.



Choto Cheeta said:


> @mkmkmk
> 
> As far as I know, you are in need for a CAD system at Rs. 40k...
> 
> ...



Are you sure??
ITwares list Q9450 at 17,300/- Are you talking about *Q9300*?


----------



## icebags (Aug 28, 2008)

tkin said:


> Not necessarily, applications like Archivers(eg-7zip),Video converters that can use more than two threads efficiently will show better performance in Q6xxx series.Games and other applications that are single or dual threaded will gain edge with E8xxx series.So choice depends on type of use mostly.Best to go for Q9xxx series for a bit extra $$.
> 
> 
> Are you sure??
> ITwares list Q9450 at 17,300/- Are you talking about *Q9300*?


 
thats exactly what i said, if applications are core hungry, then Q6XXX will perform better , except some cases where FSB @ 1066 will pose as bottleneck. (imagine 2 cores at max and lotta data transfer going on)

Q9300 has 6M cache only, - its gonna lag soon when quads come cheaper. next quads all have double amount of cache.

i m gonna say time isnt ripe yet to get an all round quad atm.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 28, 2008)

*Help needed in upgrading my current config.*

Hello digitians,
I have a 3.5 year old PC and recently i discovered that i have a 512Mb SDRAM, no idea if its DDR1 or not but i think that 90% its not. Plus its a very old config which i badly want to upgrade.

Here's the plan which i intend to follow-
1] Processor *E8400*/E8300/E8200 (highly confused in this area) (someone plse help me in selecting a proper processor) (Rs 8k)
2] Intel P35 or an equivalent chipset(mobo) (Rs 5k)
3] WD Sata HDD 500Gb (Rs 3300/-)
4] 2Gb DDR-II RAM (Rs 1850)
5] A decent Zebronics cabinet with atleast 450W SMPS. (Rs 3k)
Total Cost - Rs 21k (approx)
That the max budget which i have unless if i get some more cash by selling off my old crap....
Note: Some of the above prices are found out from prime ABGB's web site and others are rough estimtes.

The old config has is as follows-
1] Intel 845G chipset (mobo)
2] 512Mb SDRAM 
3] 80Gb(master) + 250Gb(slave) Seagate HDD
4] XFX Nvidia fx5200 AGP graphics card
5] Lastly Samsung Syncmaster 793s 17" CRT monitor.
I am ready to sell off this entire configuration except for the HDD's
Slightly off topic, any idea how much returns will i get for this old one??

Some help in selecting the best of the components in my budget for me would be highly appreciated. Please need some urgent advice on this matter.
Thanks.
Regards


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys, after a lot of confusion, I decided on the final spec, here it is:-

    - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
    - ASUS P5Q (Intel P45 Chipset)
    - Transcend 4GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM(2GB x 2)
    - Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0                    
    - Lite-On DVD writer
    - Viewsonic VG2230wm (22'inch WideScreen)
    - Logitech Desktop Set
    - Cooler Master Stacker 832 SE ( Full Tower )
    - Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650W

Any better suggestions?, Also can u tell me how this will roughly cost? Thanx


----------



## abhipal (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello Friends I want to buy a new CPU upto 20 +-2K and need help on that.

Processor : Intel core 2duo/ 2quad

Is there noticeable performance difference between core 2 duo (E8200 and E8400) and core 2 quad (Q6600, Q6700 and Q9300)? Are the qual core processors a real quad core or is it the old double dual core processor? I am realy confused regading duo and quad, Which to buy?

Motherboard : Don't know, but one with integrated gfx card

Is there any motherboard with integrated Gfx card which can be used for game play little above than casual (Like Doom3, crisis, Diablo3)? Are the Intel original motherboard any good? Is their onboard GPU any good? I cuttently have D101GGC motherboard which have ATI 200 onboard GPU and I can play NFS MW, Carbon, Farcry, Rainbow 6 - Lockdown, Age 3 without any problem. Will these games run on G31, G33, G43 or G45? Does anybody have any personal experience? I don't want to invest in gfx card right now.



Ram : 2x1GB DDR2-800 corsair

PSU : Don't know, but with atleast 6 power supply pins i.e I must be able to connect 5HDD + 1DVD Writer.

Cabinet : iBall Gamer

DVD Writer : Sony / LG

If you feel that you have better configuration for me then feel free to post.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Help needed in upgrading my current config.*



thelordrrulzzz said:


> Hello digitians,
> I have a 3.5 year old PC and recently i discovered that i have a 512Mb SDRAM, no idea if its DDR1 or not but i think that 90% its not. Plus its a very old config which i badly want to upgrade.
> 
> Here's the plan which i intend to follow-
> ...



E8400 + MSI P35 Neo-F + Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM + WD Caviar 640GB HDD + Zebronics Krish + CM500W PSU .

And if you need a GPU, take a look at Palit 9600GSO 384MB GDDR3. Nice budget solution.



prasath_amd said:


> Hi guys, after a lot of confusion, I decided on the final spec, here it is:-
> 
> - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> - ASUS P5Q (Intel P45 Chipset)
> ...



Awesome man! Config is really nice.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 28, 2008)

*Help me with these questions!*

Please provide solutions for the following:

1. for a gaming system - what weightage should be given among the following
   a. processor - how much percentage weightage
   b. motherboard - how much percentage weightage
   c. graphics card - how much percentage weightage

2. when selecting a processor, which should be given priority
   a. frequency (or)
   b. FSB (or)
   c. L2 cache

3. what is hybrid graphics, can it be substituted with an high end graphics card. (or play any game in maximum settings)

4. if i can play games at a very high settings using hybrid graphics, what configuration should i go for.

5. How to compute FSB : DRAM ratio, what is its importance (in simple terms please)

Thank you.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

1) Get the best processor and Graphics card that you can buy. Get a mobo that has good overclocking potential and stable chipset
2) Frequency+FSB. I don't care much about Cache. A 1333MHz FSB proccy easily beats a 1066MHz FSB proccy. There are more to consider about proccy like die size coz the smaller the die size is the better the processor wattage is and more potential for overclocking
3) Hybrid graphcis means that you can use onboard GPU + PCIe GPU work together in Crossfire/SLI mode.
4) You can never beat a high end graphics card  but hybrid graphics setup with high end graphics gets you more FPS's out of games
5) better go through overclocking tutorial for this

*www.compunamics.com/overclocking.htm


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 1) Get the best processor and Graphics card that you can buy. Get a mobo that has good overclocking potential and stable chipset
> 4) You can never beat a high end graphics card  but hybrid graphics setup with high end graphics gets you more FPS's out of games
> ]



1. can you tell me what configuration i can go for if i want hybrid graphics.

2. does using hybrid graphics reduce my power consumption when not playing games.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 28, 2008)

@abhipal

Why it has to be Intel ?? Why not AMD, as AMD would give far better performance under your budget allowing a X4 along side of HD 3200 onboard graphics !!!!

AMD Phenom X4 9550	@ Rs.	7700	/- + VAT
GigaBite GA-MA78GM-S2H (Onboard ATi HD3200)	@ Rs.	4400	/- + VAT
2 GB DDR-II 667 Corsier (1 GB x2)	@ Rs.	2100	/- + VAT
DVD RW IDE LG	@ Rs.	1050	/- + VAT
iBall Gamer without PSU	@ Rs.	1500	/- + VAT
Cooler Master 600 eXtreme	@ Rs.	3200	/- + VAT

TAX	@ 4% Rs.	798	/-
*Total	Rs.	20748	/-*

See HD 3200 is far better than any available Intel onboard solution !!! where as Cooler Master 600 watts is a really good PSU which would make sure at-least u never have to worrey about PSU no matter ho many accessories you add


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ totally true. Phenom+780G is the way to go. It's a lot better setup for budget/mid-range gamers.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> 1. can you tell me what configuration i can go for if i want hybrid graphics.
> 
> 2. does using hybrid graphics reduce my power consumption when not playing games.



1. AMD X4 Phenom + AMD 780G mobo + ATi HD4870 + 4GB DDR2 RAM

2. NO.


----------



## salilrane (Aug 28, 2008)

*Asus**P5K PL VM*
*Core 2 Duo**2.53Ghz**E7200 - **(3MB L2 cache 2.53Ghz 1066MHz)*trancend  1gb 800mhz RAM

what u guys think abt it


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> 1. AMD X4 Phenom + AMD 780G mobo + ATi HD4870 + 4GB DDR2 RAM
> 
> 2. NO.



HD4870 is not yet supported for Hybrid graphics. It should be 2xxx series or 3xxx series.

on the bright side, HD4870 itself is so powerful that it doens't need help of 780G's GPU


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ yes i agree and thank you.

I'm not going to overclock my system. in such a case what is my ideal FSB : DRAM ratio. (if it is 1:1) then please suggest which combination of processor and RAM will be good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @abhipal
> 
> Why it has to be Intel ?? Why not AMD, as AMD would give far better performance under your budget allowing a X4 along side of HD 3200 onboard graphics !!!!
> 
> ...


9550 is Rs. 7300 now.
so with his extra 2K, I think he can add a HD3450 in hybrid graphics mode 
that can *even* play crysis decently.


KPower Mania said:


> 2. NO.


Depends on the gpu used.
4xxx not supported, but 2xxx and 3xxx definitely.

Also, *the most powerful GPU which can be crossfiredX'ed with onboard HD3200 is HD3650*, which retails at 4K for 512MB GDDR3 version. Its much better than 8600GT as an indivudual card, and combined with HD3200 IGP, it can come close to the much more expensive 9600GSO.

But I have not been lucky enough to see benchmarks of a rig with an average phenom processor and a 780G board, with comparison of 9600GSO and HD3200+HD3650. Anyone has link for one such review ?


solomon_paulraj said:


> ^^ yes i agree and thank you.
> 
> I'm not going to overclock my system. in such a case what is my ideal FSB : DRAM ratio. (if it is 1:1) then please suggest which combination of processor and RAM will be good.


If you are not going to overclock your system and you give importance to memory, then why don't you try Phenom X4 setup as ChotoCheeta told ? It would be cheaper.

BTW, you might want to wait till year end so that AMD Deneb and Intel Core i7 come out if you want a long lasting rig.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 28, 2008)

tkin said:


> Not necessarily, applications like Archivers(eg-7zip),Video converters that can use more than two threads efficiently will show better performance in Q6xxx series.Games and other applications that are single or dual threaded will gain edge with E8xxx series.So choice depends on type of use mostly.Best to go for Q9xxx series for a bit extra $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is IT wares GOD ??? I mean come to Kolkata and we can shop together at that price...

if you are considering Web Marketting, then why not DeltaPage ?? *www.deltapage.com/ at their end, incl VAT and all tax it is Rs. 14k !!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

Ejjactly.

h/w prices at IT Wares is always lot higher than the same at other dealers.

If I configure a pc worth 30k at IT Wares, I can get the same config for 3k-5k less at a local dealer.

There is one more such dealer "computer warehouse". Believe it or not, E8500 costs 11.5k there when I can get it for 8.5k at SP Road.


----------



## janitha (Aug 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Is IT wares GOD ??? I mean come to Kolkata and we can shop together at that price...
> 
> if you are considering Web Marketting, then why not DeltaPage ?? *www.deltapage.com/ at their end, incl VAT and all tax it is Rs. 14k !!!!



Never knew there was so much of difference. But I doubt we get such high end processors anywhere here in Kerala![


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Is IT wares GOD ??? I mean come to Kolkata and we can shop together at that price...
> 
> if you are considering Web Marketting, then why not DeltaPage ?? *www.deltapage.com/ at their end, incl VAT and all tax it is Rs. 14k !!!!


Thanks for the info.
Anyway, I live in KOLKATA myself and being a novice I had no idea that such huge differences in price exists between some online sites(ITwares) and street prices here.The graphic cards prices of ITwares seemed a bit high and outdated too. Should've checked it out.
Could you mention a few shops here so I can check the prices.
What about *E8600(3.33GHz)*?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Is IT wares GOD ??? I mean come to Kolkata and we can shop together at that price...
> 
> if you are considering Web Marketting, then why not DeltaPage ?? *www.deltapage.com/ at their end, incl VAT and all tax it is Rs. 14k !!!!



even deltapage is costly ...i live in chennai and i know the shop and i have been there ..today i asked for the price for Coolermaster600 W/corsair VX450 and he quoted me 3.75k  and gecube HD4850 for 11.5k ...asking other dealers revealed it is 3.3k for Coolermaster 600W and Vx450.... which is costlier than what is stated at itwares ..but including shipping it will cost me the same.

point is u can get only few things at good price at a shop ...and specially online shops ...don't bother to change the stuff thats not selling ...this is the case with ITwares ....the stuff thats selling hot ..its price is updated regularly ....for latest price always call up and ask the guy ....

i m not into online shopping or anything ...but online shops can only give u an idea ...for better deals its always better to do research in local market ...atleast for stuff like mobo and proccy.


----------



## janitha (Aug 28, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> even deltapage is costly ...i live in chennai and i know the shop and i have been there ..today i asked for the price for Coolermaster600 W/corsair VX450 and he quoted me 3.75k  and gecube HD4850 for 11.5k ...asking other dealers revealed it is 3.3k for Coolermaster 600W and Vx450.... which is costlier than what is stated at itwares ..but including shipping it will cost me the same.
> 
> *point is u can get only few things at good price at a shop ...and specially online shops ...don't bother to change the stuff thats not selling ...this is the case with ITwares ....the stuff thats selling hot ..its price is updated regularly* ....for latest price always call up and ask the guy ....
> 
> i m not into online shopping or anything ...but online shops can only give u an idea ...for better deals its always better to do research in local market ...atleast for stuff like mobo and proccy.



Yes, this seems to be the the scenario in most of the online shops.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Help needed in upgrading my current config.*



KPower Mania said:


> E8400 + MSI P35 Neo-F + Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM + WD Caviar 640GB HDD + Zebronics Krish + CM500W PSU .
> 
> And if you need a GPU, take a look at Palit 9600GSO 384MB GDDR3. Nice budget solution.



@KPowerMania
Thanks a lot for the valuable suggestion. So after much thought i have decided the following upgrade for temporarily-
1] E8400 Processor (8k)
2] MSI P35 Neo-F (may be around 4k). 
But too bad it has only 1 IDE slot coz i wanted to connect my IDE based 1 Lite ON DVD Writer and 2 HDD's (80Gb+250Gb) but now will be connecting my 250Gb and the writer only. 
3] Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM (Rs 1850/-)
4] Western Digital 500Gb HDD (Model: WD5000AAKS) (Rs 3500/-)
5] Zebronics Krish Cabinet (Rs 950/-) and Cool Master CM500W SMPS 
(around Rs 2650/-)
Total Cost- Rs 21k approx (fits in my budget)
NOTE: I will be using the PC for occasional gaming, programming and multimedia purpose.

Finally i need answers to a few small doubts-
1] Does the CM500W  has sufficient connectors to connect the 
2 HDD's (500Gb+250GB), Lite ON DVD writer, the mobo, RAM and the other peripherals??
2] The RAM frequency of 800Mhz is good enough for this config or does it need to be more??
Thanks
Regards.


----------



## icebags (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Help needed in upgrading my current config.*



thelordrrulzzz said:


> @KPowerMania
> Thanks a lot for the valuable suggestion. So after much thought i have decided the following upgrade for temporarily-
> 1] E8400 Processor (8k)
> 2] MSI P35 Neo-F (may be around 4k).
> ...


 
1] if its CM500W extreme power plus, then it has a hell lot of connectors , u wont hav to worry abt connecting at all. 
2] All these core 2Duos / Core2 Quads ahave 1333MHz FSB , that means 2 X 667MHz RAMs are ok. but benchmarks show 2-3 FPS increase in different games if u get 2 X 800MHz RAMs.

Some high end extreme core processors habe 1600MHz FSB tho.


----------



## batsD1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Been searching and reading and finally decided. What do you think??

Tagan BZ800 800W Modular Power Supply
Core 2 Quad Q9450 
ASUS P5Q Deluxe 
Graphics - Sapphire / Radeon HD 4870 512 MB 
RAM - 2 x 1 GB G-Skill F2-6400CL5S-2GBPQ (800MHz)     
HDD -2 x 500 GB Western Digital Model: WD5000AAJS 
1 20x Sony lite scribe dvd and 1 20x RW- DVD
Creative 5300 5.1 
Monitor - Dell SP2208WFP 
 Cabinet - Cooler master CM 690

Should be able to squeeze everything within 75 to 80 big ones.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^^

Gr8, just a thought about speakers, that why not T6060 ?? T6060 (Creative) is far better than 5300 at-least


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2008)

batsD1 said:


> Been searching and reading and finally decided. What do you think??
> 
> Tagan BZ800 800W Modular Power Supply
> Core 2 Quad Q9450
> ...



get 4gig RAM to be at par with the powerful processor and GPU

there is only some 400 bucks difference between 500Gb and 640Gb HDD's. Get WD 640Gb HDD. It has two 320Gb platters and is pretty fast.

Get Logitech X-540 or Philips MMS460 5.1. These will blow away Creative 5300, which btw sucks to the core. If you are fan of Creative labs, Get T6060 and Choto mentioned.


----------



## salilrane (Aug 29, 2008)

salilrane said:


> *Asus**P5K PL VM*
> *Core 2 Duo**2.53Ghz**E7200 - **(3MB L2 cache 2.53Ghz 1066MHz)*
> trancend 1gb 800mhz RAM
> 
> what u guys think abt it


 
hmmm no reply 

all must be  busy


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^^

Why Intel ?? Same budget would allow *X3 + 780G* naa ??


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Why Intel ?? Same budget would allow *X3 + 780G* naa ??


To be honest Intel is way ahead of AMD in terms of performance.
Also the X3 has some issues with the 3rd core.Seems some applications can't use it.But its price vs performance is good.

OFF TOPIC-Please take a look at this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96649
Its getting out of hand.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 29, 2008)

HEY GUYS, PLEASE CLARIFY THIS 

Ok I want to be clear abt one thing, I see many were opting for a tri-core or a quad-core AMD Phenom...........but i see that that phenom has a pathetic 1MB L2 Cache, Only the L3 Cache is shared btw the cores.......Intel on the other hand has 6-12MB Caches even on its dual-cores.........i think performance wise Intel wins hands down........But while going in the value-for-money way AMD is the best choice..........


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2008)

Intel may have a better processor but their chipset suck and AMD wins hands down when the chipset is also taken into account.

Name one intel chipset that can play crysis??

ATI 780G can play crysis.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 29, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Intel may have a better processor but their chipset suck and AMD wins hands down when the chipset is also taken into account.
> 
> Name one intel chipset that can play crysis??
> 
> ATI 780G can play crysis.



What? @ Ultra-low settings?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ at low to medium settings. It has X3200 onboard and name one Intel chipset that can run crysis atleast till the main menu


----------



## acewin (Aug 29, 2008)

max 6 MB in C2D and 12MB in C2Q. And if you consider performance, then you should check between P4 and Athlon proccies earlier. P4 proccy beated Athlon even with low L1-L2 cache.

Besides its just 780G chipset mobo for Ati and Geforece 8200/8300 for nVidia making things better with HD support and all making the bundle better in 4.5K, equally good intel mobo costs more. so VFM or performanc/money ratio for AMD is for sure better. 

Intel original mobos in same price do not have same bundle, costs more.

Generally people who wanna stick to intel config not wanting price performance ratio.


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Intel may have a better processor but their chipset suck and AMD wins hands down when the chipset is also taken into account.
> 
> Name one intel chipset that can play crysis??
> 
> ATI 780G can play crysis.


Intel will have Larabee-Don't forget that.
Now look at this- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA
Intel GMA X3xxx and X4500 series has pretty good specs.

NO ONE USES ONBOARD GRAPHICS TO PLAY GAMES LIKE CRYSIS.
If you have a descent graphic card Intel will beat AMD hands down.Even Intel C2D processors beat AMD quad core processors without a hitch.

ATI may have graphics but when it comes to computational power Intel chipsets are unbeatable.That's the primary function of the chipset ,not rendering graphics.It so happens Intel has already started to discard graphics in their higher end chipsets(P35/P45) cause most users will add a discrete graphic card.
Face it, L2/L3 cache matters and as long as AMD don't improve them they will play second to intel.
But for low budget AMD's good.
P.S-I used AMD once.So I have nothing against them.But Intel's pull way ahead.


----------



## channabasanna (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi All,
I am planning to buy CPU Cooler for my Q6600 tomorrow, my budget is 2.5 - 3k with fan n CPU Cooler. I have planned for OCZ Vendetta 2, is it available in Bangalore. Else please do suggest me a good cooler within this range.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 29, 2008)

^^Zalman CNPS9700


----------



## channabasanna (Aug 29, 2008)

How much does it cost, is it available in Bangalore. Which stores


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2008)

> Ok I want to be clear abt one thing, I see many were opting for a tri-core or a quad-core AMD Phenom...........but i see that that phenom has a pathetic 1MB L2 Cache, Only the L3 Cache is shared btw the cores.......Intel on the other hand has 6-12MB Caches even on its dual-cores.........i think performance wise Intel wins hands down........But while going in the value-for-money way AMD is the best choice..........



Its not only about your processor, as a high end processor couple with a low end mobo would never be able to do any better 

Where as in case of AMD you get really cheap but performance motherboard option along with best available on board graphics solution !!!!

So savings in Procy + Mobo means you can invest that extra bucks on other PC hardware parts too to ge some extra performance out from them as well...

Hence when budget is low / tight, AMD based system always bells out better performance compare to similar budget Intel solution !!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> How much does it cost, is it available in Bangalore. Which stores




Should be. Check at Golcha in SP Road.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Its not only about your processor, as a high end processor couple with a low end mobo would never be able to do any better
> 
> Where as in case of AMD you get really cheap but performance motherboard option along with best available on board graphics solution !!!!
> 
> ...



OK I AGREE 100%, BUT,

How many in India buy AMD-based systems??????????????? TELL ME, Because Everyone of u know the truth, i think 80% of PC sales in india is budget oriented, but the stupid thing they'll do is go for an entry-level intel garbage........which totally sucks at the lower -end..........( Dont mistake me guys, I Think Intel is not suitable for entry-level systems, but for high-end gaming & professional-work systems, Intel is the best choice  )

I've tried to tell to many, but they didn't wanna listen........they'll just go to an store and ask for and ADVANCED INTEL CHIPSET while their budget being around 35,000/-, Tell me, for that budget whether intel or AMD is good?. Tell me.........Mostly everyone is blindly choosing intel, according to them, AMD is just a poor cousin, 

Hey, yesterday i went to a local dealer to buy a pen drive for my friend, He was having a list of pre-prepared-configs, All of them were intel-based!!!!!!!!!!! all of them were entry-level systems!!!!!!!!!!..........What is he doing? According to me this is absoultely stupid..........those things comes with X3000 onboard, AMD onboards can beat the **** out of these entry-level intel garbage..........

Let me tell one of my exp = We were trying out Quake 4 demo before it was released, I tried it on two of my friend's systems, one is a *P4 with Intel GMA900 onboard,* other is a *AMD A64 3000+ with nVidia GF6100 onboard*, quake 4 didn't even initialize on the stupid intel, but it ran very smoothly @ med-settings on the AMD machine....................After explainig this to my friend, he said, if I had met u before I bought the system, surely, I'd have bought an AMD..............

ALL OF THIS I'M SAYING IS FOR budget-based buyers only, because i think almost 80% of PC sales in India were budget-based solutions............and if we have to make an optimal choice, then those 80% sales should've been AMD based systems, but is it?...............


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 30, 2008)

I totally agree with Chotu Cheeta and prasath_amd. At entry level, AMD beats the hell out of INTEL configs. Last year I assembled My Second PC (1st one was a second hand PIII), after doing lot of research on net and magzines ( month approx) and decided to go for AMD. Since then, i have sold -9 systems, all entry level (ranging 18k-31k) and needless to say all AMD configs. And no one has ever complained of any performance issues till date. If only there was a little more awareness about AMD among indian users, it wld have been a totally different scenerio in the Market Share. I am happy with AMD and doing my bit in spreading word bout it. Though i am not at all against Intel coz as for now, Intel is the performance king in High end segment. Still I hope AMD will get things right again with Fusion to prevent any possible monopoly by Intel.


----------



## icebags (Aug 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Intel may have a better processor but their chipset suck and AMD wins hands down when the chipset is also taken into account.


 
how abt intel G31 chipset ? its ccomes at 2.5k-3k range and according to tech specifications its quite decent.

tell me what noticable flaws it has when coupled with a highest end C2D E8500/8600 ? 
i know it doesnt hav too mant slots/features, but what limitaions it has in performance wise when used with such a procy and a hugh end gfx card ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2008)

icebags said:


> how abt intel G31 chipset ? its ccomes at 2.5k-3k range and according to tech specifications its quite decent.
> 
> tell me what noticable flaws it has when coupled with a highest end C2D E8500/8600 ?
> i know it doesnt hav too mant slots/features, but what limitaions it has in performance wise when used with such a procy and a hugh end gfx card ?


Limitations are:-

1.Supports upto 4GB DDR2 800MHz RAM only on two slots. (Most recent chipsets support 8GB on 4 slots)
2.Onboard audio supports 5.1 channel. (Most recent chipsets go for 7.1)
3.4 SATA ports only.
4.Doesnot support RAID.
5.No fireware.

But it has GMA X3100 which gives it an edge over the rest.

If you don't want the aforementioned features then great Mobo at great price.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 30, 2008)

tkin said:


> Limitations are:-
> 
> 1.Supports upto 4GB DDR2 800MHz RAM only on two slots. (Most recent chipsets support 8GB on 4 slots)
> 2.Onboard audio supports 5.1 channel. (Most recent chipsets go for 7.1)
> ...



*Budget ( OR ) Mid range ( OR ) Casual Gamer = AMD 

Professional User ( OR ) Enthusiast ( OR ) Crazy Gamer = Intel *


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 31, 2008)

After browsing through the net i have discovered that the MSI P35 Neo-F chipset requires an additionally graphics solutions. Due to this i have decided to modify my chipset selection. 
I have decided to go for the Intel DG33TL chipset keeping the remaining components same.

Finally i found a efficient way to make use of my old config. I intend to buy a LAN card and a LAN cable to convert my old config into a server for my downloading purpose.

Any further suggestions regarding the components selection??
Is there any other alternative to the DG33TL mobo??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 31, 2008)

> Any further suggestions regarding the components selection??
> Is there any other alternative to the DG33TL mobo??



Intel has good rather great after sales in India (though there are certain issues) but still my personal vote would be avoiding intel when using a *Core 2* processor due to the locked BIOS of Intel boards...

Try and obtain similar range Gigabite products 

thanks.


----------



## acewin (Aug 31, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> After browsing through the net i have discovered that the MSI P35 Neo-F chipset requires an additionally graphics solutions. Due to this i have decided to modify my chipset selection.
> I have decided to go for the Intel DG33TL chipset keeping the remaining components same.
> 
> Finally i found a efficient way to make use of my old config. I intend to buy a LAN card and a LAN cable to convert my old config into a server for my downloading purpose.
> ...



add a low end gfx card like 256 or 512 MB 8400GS will cost you less than 2K
Intel origial P35 based mobo will also not have GPU.
If you are skeptical about price going high buy same performance chipset(Palit P35A) based Palit mobo in 4.2K + 512 MB DDR2 8400GS which would be much much better than x3100 onboard gfx be it you playing little game or watching movie..

The only benefit of MSI P35 Neo-F over any of the P35 based mobo is its expansion capability to DDR3 RAM latter it has 2 DIMMs for DDR2 RAM and 2 DIMM for DDR3 RAM, hence I would recommend you to go with it if you can spending little more money


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Intel has good rather great after sales in India (though there are certain issues) but still my personal vote would be avoiding intel when using a *Core 2* processor due to the locked BIOS of Intel boards...
> 
> Try and obtain similar range Gigabite products
> 
> thanks.


Well, regular PC users won't have to do any overclocking for the C2Ds and for them Intel motherboards will not just suffice but their stability will also become a major plus point for them.3rd party vendors are for Overclockers and enthusiasts mainly and regular users won't be using half of the extra features that those mobos offer and then they will not be much better than the Intel counterparts.So better to go for Intel if uses don't go beyond office work and simple media tasks like watching movies and so on so on.

For gamers/performance enthusiasts-Avoid Intel at all costs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> After browsing through the net i have discovered that the MSI P35 Neo-F chipset requires an additionally graphics solutions. Due to this i have decided to modify my chipset selection.
> I have decided to go for the Intel DG33TL chipset keeping the remaining components same.
> 
> Finally i found a efficient way to make use of my old config. I intend to buy a LAN card and a LAN cable to convert my old config into a server for my downloading purpose.
> ...



Ever considered the 650i chipset from NVIDIA ?

Good onboard + OC'ing.

Galaxy 650i LT is a nice mobo.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 31, 2008)

> Ever considered the 650i chipset from NVIDIA ?
> 
> Good onboard + OC'ing.
> 
> Galaxy 650i LT is a nice mobo.



Since when Nvidia 650i is coming with onboard GPU ?? As far as I know 650i doesnt have any on board GPU... Also the best of the lot XFX 650i ultra is a discontinued product...

Now days one should prefer P35 over 650i chipset... *ABiT IP35-E* would be better bet over a 650i product !!!!!

Where as onboard option are there in nvidia 610i and 630i  for example, *XFX 630i 7150*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Since when Nvidia 650i is coming with onboard GPU ?? As far as I know 650i doesnt have any on board GPU... Also the best of the lot XFX 650i ultra is a discontinued product...
> 
> Now days one should prefer P35 over 650i chipset... *ABiT IP35-E* would be better bet over a 650i product !!!!!
> 
> Where as onboard option are there in nvidia 610i and 630i  for example, *XFX 630i 7150*



Wait a sec Choto, ABIT IP35e is an EOL. I have heard that somewhere. Anyways XFX 630i has a nice onboard. Other options for 630i are Palit N73 and Zotac's 630i mobo.


----------



## janitha (Aug 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Wait a sec Choto, *ABIT IP35e is an EOL*. I have heard that somewhere. Anyways XFX 630i has a nice onboard. Other options for 630i are Palit N73 and Zotac's 630i mobo.



Not just that! Even Abit as a Mobo maker is EOL if the news spreading across the net is true.


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

Is the *ASUS P5Q* mobo available in *Kolkata* and does anyone know the price if it is?
(Q goes to all Kolkatans)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Definitely Kolkata retailers will be selling that.

Dunno the price. Around 8k maybe.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Aug 31, 2008)

PLS HELP ME..

hi guys..i need some help from you...my budget is about 30k-35000.. i need motherboard+graphic card+processor+4GB RAM+WD hard disk and a power supply(ATX cabinet)..i forgot i need cabinet too..

motherboard must have onboard graphics  7.1 HD audio..6-8 USB ports..RAID..with crossfire capability

coming to graphic card..it must be 512MB..n it must meet the requirements of games upto 2008 august..

Processor must give best performance for games..u know what i'm talking about...C2D..ok

RAM 4GB ofcourse costs Rs.2500(1Gb=750)..so remaining money is for the rest..

so my system must be for entertainment..if it meets entertainment it also meets business...so gimme the details of the website..n specifications etc.,


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

rahulbalmuri said:


> PLS HELP ME..
> 
> hi guys..i need some help from you...my budget is about 30k-35000.. i need motherboard+graphic card+processor+4GB RAM+WD hard disk and a power supply(ATX cabinet)..i forgot i need cabinet too..
> 
> ...



abbe tujhe toh 30k sab kuch loot lena hain. for the above mentioned things, you need to have a greater budget.

Intel C2D E8200 - 7.5k    -->> *processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPP

ASUS P5Q Deluxe - 12.5k  --> *www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=2257&l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0

Transcend DDR2 667MHz 4GB RAM - 3k  -->*www.transcendusa.com/Products/MemList.asp?srhMemWay=STD&LangNo=0

Sapphire HD4850 -10.6k  --> *www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=244

Western Digital Caviar 640GB -3.6k  -->*www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=394

CoolerMaster CM690 -3.5k  -->*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908

CoolerMaster 600W PSU -3.1k  -->*www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=27&product_id=2739

This should do the trick. Better eXtend your budget .


----------



## icebags (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Limitations are:-
> 
> 1.Supports upto 4GB DDR2 800MHz RAM only on two slots. (Most recent chipsets support 8GB on 4 slots)
> 2.Onboard audio supports 5.1 channel. (Most recent chipsets go for 7.1)
> ...


 
that is what i said lol feature wise many limitations - only 2 PCI slots also !
but performance wise it seems ok.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Guys

Please clarify this. 

Which is the best in price performance comparison (Consider only medium end) and gaming and future proof.

1) An phenom X4 processor with latest amd mobo and HD4870 or
2) An intel quad with P45 mobo and HD4870

If I get a C2Q now will it be upgradeable after 2 years (with nehalem having new socket) on the other hand if i get a phenom now will it be upgradeable after 2 years (does the socket will be same future amd processors) 

Please clarify it.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please clarify this.
> 
> ...



for gaming intel quad with a P45 mobo and HD4870 will beat the phenom competition any day ....so if u want gaming its intel combination all the way 

and no C2Q can't be upgraded to nehalem cos nehalem uses a different chipset and socket altogether ...so with nehalem u will have to buy a new mobo ...but don't worry as nehalem will intially be for high-end only ...and will be very costly only after a year or so it will come to mainstream market...


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please clarify this.
> 
> ...



Nehalem at the time of launch will burn the deepest hole in your pocket.
Have to wait least a year for cheaper mainstream products.(Remember C2D)

For gaming get either:-

1.Dual Core-Intel E8400/E8500/(E8600-If available) at 7.5/8.5/
(10.5k-Estimate) respectively(Good for gaming)
*OR*
2.Quad Core-Intel Q9300/Q9450 at 11/14k respectively.

[P.S-Don't go for Q6600,Its already outdated when target is gaming]

Mobo-ASUS P5Q/P5Q-PRO/P5Q-Deluxe at 8/9/12.5K respectively (P45)*

*Intel P45s aren't available here yet.

ATI HD4870(Mid-range) or HD4850x2(Better)(A little on the higher side)

AND YES, NO UPGRADE POSSIBLE ON ANY OF THE PLATFORMS(AT LEAST NOT WITH INTEL)


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> ATI HD4870(Mid-range) or HD4850x2(Better)(A little on the higher side)



HD4850x2 is not yet out and will take about two to three months to be available at decent price in market in India ..even if it is launched next month in September.

moreover its rumored to be priced at $399 against $299 when it was launched ....so expect to cost 25k initially in India.

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8899&Itemid=34


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> HD4850x2 is not yet out and will take about two to three months to be available at decent price in market in India ..even if it is launched next month in September.
> 
> moreover its rumored to be priced at $399 against $299 when it was launched ....so expect to cost 25k initially in India.
> 
> *www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8899&Itemid=34


That's what I said.

HD4850x2 will be pricey.

What about HD3870x2?


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 31, 2008)

@acewin 
thanks for the info regarding graphics cards. I have checked out a few of them and i am a bit confused. Can you or someone plse tell me the difference between the GeForce 8600GTS, GT and the latest in the range GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL. What does the DDR3 Dual mean???

Is the DDR3 Dual card compatible with the MSI P35 Neo-F chipset??? Which one would be a good buy considering the fact that all the 8600 cards are in the range of Rs 4200 to 4400??? 

According to theitwares.com site the 8600GT 512Mb is costing Rs 4200 and primeabgb.com states the XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL at 
Rs 4400. I don't see any significant difference in the prices so i will go with the card which should serve me well for atleast 1.5 to 2 years in future. In that case will MSI P35 Neo-F mobo + GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL graphics soln be a good option to go for??


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> @acewin
> thanks for the info regarding graphics cards. I have checked out a few of them and i am a bit confused. Can you or someone plse tell me the difference between the GeForce 8600GTS, GT and the latest in the range GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL. What does the DDR3 Dual mean???
> 
> Is the DDR3 Dual card compatible with the MSI P35 Neo-F chipset??? Which one would be a good buy considering the fact that all the 8600 cards are in the range of Rs 4200 to 4400???
> ...


Don't get it.Clearly from your post one card has 512MB memory while the other has 256MB at higher price.
Its REALLY obvious-Go for higher memory.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> What about HD3870x2?



what about it ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> what about it ?


Seen it give some really good results at benchmarks in some websites.Don't know about the price or availablility here.But looks like a real performer.
1. *www.techspot.com/review/86-ati-radeon-hd-3870-x2/
2. *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3209
Theres more out there.Just google for 3870x2 review.

Price should be around 14~18k


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Seen it give some really good results at benchmarks in some websites.Don't know about the price or availablility here.But looks like a real performer.
> 1. *www.techspot.com/review/86-ati-radeon-hd-3870-x2/
> 2. *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3209
> Theres more out there.Just google for 3870x2 review.
> ...



no doubt its a good performer ..but price is the problem as far as i know in india its priced for 21k to 23k  but availability might be a problem...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> @acewin
> thanks for the info regarding graphics cards. I have checked out a few of them and i am a bit confused. Can you or someone plse tell me the difference between the GeForce 8600GTS, GT and the latest in the range GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL. What does the DDR3 Dual mean???
> 
> Is the DDR3 Dual card compatible with the MSI P35 Neo-F chipset??? Which one would be a good buy considering the fact that all the 8600 cards are in the range of Rs 4200 to 4400???
> ...



That 512MB model will be sporting GDDR2 RAM and not GDDR3. Anyways the MSi N8600GT 256MB GDDR3 is a nice grafix card. ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3 is also something you should look forward to . The mobo is good.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

one more thing i think POV is good company and so is EVGA ...and both are available with tirupati ...u should keep a tab on prices about gtx260 ..EVGA plain gtx260 cost about $289 in us ...which is also the price of sapphire HD4870 ..so it should cost about 17-18k ....if u buy a evga u will not be disappointed ...evga is much better than XFX.


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> one more thing i think POV is good company and so is EVGA ...and both are available with tirupati ...u should keep a tab on prices about gtx260 ..EVGA plain gtx260 cost about $289 in us ...which is also the price of sapphire HD4870 ..so it should cost about 17-18k ....if u buy a evga u will not be disappointed ...evga is much better than XFX.


How's EVGA customer support in India?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

dude ur own tirupati from kolkata is the sole distributor of EVGA in india ....as far as i know if u register the product online u get a limited life time warranty...so i don't think u will face any problem with support ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Good but cr@p compared to US.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Good but cr@p compared to US.



within kolkata i don't think there should be any problem..


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, and I too think there should be no problem as the Distributer is in Kolkata.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 31, 2008)

@KPower Mania 
but which among the two is better??? I suppose the GDDR3 enjoys an upper hand in comparison with the GDDR2.
I want to buy a card (preferrably the one with GDDR3) which wouldn't attract my attention for atleast the coming year and a half. In that respect which graphics soln is good???

Finally does the MSI P35 Neo-F mobo support GDDR3??


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Aug 31, 2008)

tkin said:


> Nehalem at the time of launch will burn the deepest hole in your pocket.
> Have to wait least a year for cheaper mainstream products.(Remember C2D)
> 
> For gaming get either:-
> ...


 

Thanks for your reply guys. I am ready to go with intel but my main concern is about upgrading. It will not be upgradable after 2 years, again i need to spend for mobo processor etc. But if i am ready to scarifice some performance today will it be possible to upgrade an AMD sytem after 2 years??? How much performace difference will be there with intel and amd system?


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Thanks for your reply guys. I am ready to go with intel but my main concern is about upgrading. It will not be upgradable after 2 years, again i need to spend for mobo processor etc. But if i am ready to scarifice some performance today will it be possible to upgrade an AMD sytem after 2 years??? How much performace difference will be there with intel and amd system?


Theres no guarantee that AMD will not update their Socket in 2 years or so.As they upgrade their products so they will need to upgrade their sockets sometime later-could be 2yrs/5yrs or even less.So getting AMD will not give you any assurance of compatibllity.

And as for performance the difference in Intel and AMD are as much as hell and earth.Even dual core Intel can beat quad core AMD hands down.So its a smart idea to get the best now which will make you futureproof for atleast 
2-3 yrs(yes,even P4 cpus are good for gaming as long as you have a descent graphic card )

So get the best now and don't think of the future.The next Intel product(Larabee) is breathing down on the neck of Nehalem.So get it(wolfdale/yorkfield) while its hot.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> @KPower Mania
> but which among the two is better??? I suppose the GDDR3 enjoys an upper hand in comparison with the GDDR2.
> I want to buy a card (preferrably the one with GDDR3) which wouldn't attract my attention for atleast the coming year and a half. In that respect which graphics soln is good???
> 
> Finally does the MSI P35 Neo-F mobo support GDDR3??



yus, true. GDDR3 is better . Look at MSI and ASUS variants. Leave alone XFX . And regarding P35, it dosent concern wether it supports or not, AFA it has a PCI-e x16 any PCI-ex16 compatible card will run. But I wont confuse you with this and say "Yus, it supports GDDR3".


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2008)

@thelordrrulzzz
For you to decide things properly check this link*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=934&show_all=yes

I do not know the genuinity of availability @lynx though lynx is good online point, but according to the quoted prices you can check local market or order from lynx.

About 8600GT there is not DDR3 version of 512 models all got 512MB DDR2,
but if u check the link I gave you will find HD3650 512MB DDR2 model of XpertVision and HD3850 and 9600GT of interest.

8600GT 256 MB DDR3 would be in 3.5K from MSI

any of the gfx card would be compatible, the compatibility is not in terms of DDR2/DDR3 but whether they are PCI Express 2.0 or like that. All of those cards are compatible

MSI P35 Neo-F supports DDR3 RAM( normal RAM not graphic RAM), not many mobos currently support DDR3 RAM

Go for 8600GT 256MBDDR3 version it would be good, and is better in work than 512MB DDR2 models.
Otherwise u got option of HD3850 512MB DDR3 in 5.5K and 9600GT also in same price.
But I will recommend HD3850 in the two which has 256-bit line.



KPower Mania said:


> abbe tujhe toh 30k sab kuch loot lena hain. for the above mentioned things, you need to have a greater budget.
> 
> Intel C2D E8200 - 7.5k    -->> *processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPP
> 
> ...



@KPower, man that was awsome n full of humour reply heehe

@rahul dude you are thinking in good direction. I hope reading many of such other budget responses you can get your reply.

Still for your goodness giving u specs

MSI P35 Neo-F >> 5.5K(recommending because of its option of DDR3 RAM support) any other P35 based mobo is also good.  Otherwise as KPower said for real 7.1HD audio get Asus P5Q-Deluxe mobo 
2 sticks of 2GB RAM Transcend/Kingston >>3600(@1800 per stick) or get Corsair in 5K *TWIN2X4096-6400C5
(2 X 2GB DDR2 800MhZ C5)*
There is huge crunch in HDD price best VFM is WD 640GB in 3.5-3.6K so you need to decide HDD according to your budget.

Cabinet Coolermaster Elite 330 in 1.6-1.7K or CM690 in around 3.5K
CoolerMaster PSU 600W Extreme Power in 3.1K

Decide on price on GPU and proccy on your own, you are already intelligent I think as your demands are extreme, and would need to rethink and then ask for suggestions.

check specs n prices from this site *www.theitwares.com/index.htm
Giving you above site bcoz its good with direct links to most product specs from their company sites


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

acewin said:


> @thelordrrulzzz
> For you to decide things properly check this link*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=934&show_all=yes
> 
> I do not know the genuinity of availability @lynx though lynx is good online point, but according to the quoted prices you can check local market or order from lynx.
> ...



I just suggested the components which were fit for his recommandations. He needs a good IGP and a HD4850 . Why the hell does he need both ? He needs crossfire support and 7.1 Chanel audio + 4GB RAM and 500GB+ HDD in 30k. Now tell me if I was wrong or not OR if what I suggested was wrong.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Sep 2, 2008)

tkin said:


> Theres no guarantee that AMD will not update their Socket in 2 years or so.As they upgrade their products so they will need to upgrade their sockets sometime later-could be 2yrs/5yrs or even less.So getting AMD will not give you any assurance of compatibllity.
> 
> And as for performance the difference in Intel and AMD are as much as hell and earth.Even dual core Intel can beat quad core AMD hands down.So its a smart idea to get the best now which will make you futureproof for atleast
> 2-3 yrs(yes,even P4 cpus are good for gaming as long as you have a descent graphic card )
> ...


 

Can somebody post me the link showing the benchmark of an amd build (phenom x4 with 790Fx) and a intel build (C2Q with p45)


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Sep 2, 2008)

The 1st post is kinda old now, isn't it?? Any updates coming sooner or is it the de'facto....


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2008)

@KPower, you are right, I too do not get why he wants onboard 7.1HD audio, most of the mobos are having 8 channel audio, not very good  yet they have it.

He want everything good not to compromise on any front and all in 30-35K, way to go man.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread was created by choto chetah, I would like to request choto - to please give us something same on laptop also, as there are new guys who would like to have a laptop & confused about config. 
Myself at present loking for a laptop under 30k & looking for a AMD model - can any one suggest !!

choto pls think on my request.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 2, 2008)

give me some info abt wireless keyboard and mouse and price please


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

prvprv said:


> give me some info abt wireless keyboard and mouse and price please



I am currently using the Logitech Ex90 Cordless Desktop and its very good. It works on a 2.4GHz Wireless Frequency. It uses two AA batteries to power up. I use 2100 mAh Uniross Rechargeable batteries. The set costed me about 1.2k before 8-9 months .


----------



## prvprv (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I am currently using the Logitech Ex90 Cordless Desktop and its very good. It works on a 2.4GHz Wireless Frequency. It uses two AA batteries to power up. I use 2100 mAh Uniross Rechargeable batteries. The set costed me about 1.2k before 8-9 months .



Thanks KPower Mania 

When i checked in npithub.com , its 1250/- 
*www.npithub.com/product/detail.php?pcatid=22&prod_id=69433

how come? is it getting costlier or what?? 

how long wil the batteries last?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Depends on what batteries you use and their power. I use 2100 mAh batteries and they last 4 days easily (My PC is on 24x7). The set dosent come with batteries but my dealer gave me two 1200 mAh Duracells and they were eaten up in 1 and half day . So I suggest that you spend some money on a good set of batteries too .

About, pricing refer this --> *www.theitwares.com/keyboards/keyboards.htm

Its still 1.2k .

^^Dont forget to get rechargeable batteries no matter which cordless set you buy (its a different story if the set isnt powered by batteries, but i dunno such product).


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys n gals,
iam new to these forums.
Iam planning to buy a new desktop pC for myself,in dis week.
My budget is 70K.which would be a gaming rig_multimedia powerhouse
Following are my considerations:
MOST IMPORTANT CRITERION:
1.Ive a small dorm,,dunno whether to go for 2.1 or 5.1 speaker setup
But wotever I go for,,crisp quality is of utmost importance
(A)With 2.1-wud prefer Altec lansing MX5021 or Logi Z2300 or Klipsch ProMedia
(B)with 5.1-wud prefer Z5500 or klipsch 5.1(if its available in India)+xtreme gamer sound card(sound card wid 5.1 setup only)

2.monitor-Dell US 2009W (15K).period
3.RAM=4GB
4.HDD=250GB WD CAviar
5.Please suggest graphics card(wid bst bang for buck-HD4850 alike),CPU(is quadcore worthy enuf of gaming,or in future)+MObo(dont need much features)_I want best bang for buck from these,,not ultra high performance!
6.mouse-GX518 from logi is fine,as I own Xbox360.

please give the  price of  each component,brand,etc. including cabinet,supply etc.
but near 70k in total.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 3, 2008)

thank you KPower Mania and acewin for ur replies. After a lot of analysis and expert advice i have reached to this final configuration. The final configuration is as follows-

Most likely configuration –
1] Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 processor
2] MSI P35 Neo Combo-F chipset (supports DDR3)
3] MSI NX8600GT-T2D256E/D3 (256Mb DDR3) graphics soln
4] Transcend 2Gb 800Mhz DDR2 RAM(1Gbx2)
5] Western Digital 500Gb or 640Gb Sata HDD (WD5000AAKS)  (depending on the price margin between the two)
6] Cooler Master eXtreme Power or Power Plus 500W PSU
7] Zebronics Krish or Bijli cabinet.
8] Lastly if budget permits then i will be buying a Creative EP-630 ear phones for my Transcend T Sonic 610

Just a last thought in case of PSU which is better the 550/600W Cooler Master extreme series or a similar PSU by Corsair???

This is coz one of my friend has corsair PSU and he braggs that many of the hardcore gamers on his LAN use this PSU.....But my loyalty is towards Cooler Master extreme series but some final advice on this matter would be great..

Finally all these products will fit my budget. I don't mind even if the budget shoots up a bit coz this config will serve me well for the coming 1 to 1.5 years with minor upgrades. This is wat matters the most to me. 
Thanks.
Regards.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

@*parasharenator*
hmm.....let me suggest you something.


Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
ASUS P5Q Pro
4Gb DDR2 800MHz RAM Transcend
Western Digital Caviar 640GB (Best VFA a.ka. Bang for buck)
Sapphire HD4870
CM eXtreme Power 850W
Cooler Master CM690
Sony / LiteOn/ Samsung optical Drive. Avoid Plextor as it aint VFM.
MX518 + Microsoft Natural Erogonomic 4000 keyboard.
Altec Lansing MX5021 + Creative X-Fi Elite Gamer



For prices, check out www.lynx-india.com and www.theitwares.com

Happy gaming.



thelordrrulzzz said:


> thank you KPower Mania and acewin for ur replies. After a lot of analysis and expert advice i have reached to this final configuration. The final configuration is as follows-
> 
> Most likely configuration –
> 1] Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 processor
> ...



Superb config man! And Corsair PSUs need Sine Wave UPS which will cost a lot to say the least and as you arent building an enthusiast gaming rig, CM will be awesome .

Go for it.

I have one suggestion though, if you want a VFM HDD, get the WD Caviar 640GB and not the 500GB as the price margin is low. You will get 140GB of more storage for 100-300 bucks more .

The rig is awesome. Go for it.


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

get vista home premium at 6.6K if u wanna utilize the 4GB RAM, otherwise its useless.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

vista home premium costs 5k now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Hey desiibond, congrats in advance for crossing the 2k post mark. .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

hehe. Thanks mate 

@Kpowermania. Looks like you forgot to mention display in that config you gave for parasharenator

go for 24" Dell 248 WFP for 16k-18k

You can leave out creative soundcard for the time being if it overshoots the budget.


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys ... 

As u guys already know about the Nvidia-Digit Optimized PC Contest HERE IS LINK.

I am thinking about participating in the contest. Is it worth it ? 
Also .. i am not well aware of the various benchmarking standards. In this contest, 2 benchmarking tools wld be used to rate the performance of the participitants i.e. 3DMARK06 and PCMARK05.

So for these two tools, what wld be the best config in the Budget of 22k ? 
I have many doubts ....

1. Which Platform to Choose ? AMD has Decent Mobos and Intel has E7200 ? Dnt knw how much will mobo performance affects 3DMARK06 and PCMark 05 scores ? 

2. How much RAM and wat frequency? No Idea How RAM affects Scores. AFAIK AMD benefits from Lower Latency and Intel needs more Frequency ? 
Which brand to buy? 667 or 800 ? 2 GB or 4 GB ?

3. Which Graphic card ? ATI are more VFM .. but Sponsor is Nvidia

4. Which HDD ? which is fastest 160 GB hdd ? 

5. Cabinet and PSU ? Low range but shld be enuf for the rest config. 

Help me guys ...............share ur gyaan. 

Hope no one else is participating xcept me


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> hehe. Thanks mate
> 
> @Kpowermania. Looks like you forgot to mention display in that config you gave for parasharenator
> 
> ...


 
with 24" monitor he will need a graphic powerhouse to play crysis @ ultra high settings. and when he is spending 70k , we may assume he wants to play with style. suggest him the new gfx cards guys, but i wonder 9800GTX2 SLI can do it.

and thanks for correcting that vista price.


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 3, 2008)

icebags said:


> with 24" monitor he will need a graphic powerhouse to play crysis @ ultra high settings. and when he is spending 70k , we may assume he wants to play with style. suggest him the new gfx cards guys, but i wonder 9800GTX2 SLI can do it.
> 
> and thanks for correcting that vista price.


I dont want to go for a 24".I've planned to go for Dell Ultrasharp 2009W for 14.7K(including 5 years premium panel warranty)
And I would prefer 4850 for it's VFM


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> I dont want to go for a 24".I've planned to go for Dell Ultrasharp 2009W for 14.7K(including 5 years premium panel warranty)
> And I would prefer 4850 for it's VFM


 
awwww dude u gonna miss the pleasures of watching HD Movies at full throttle. 

but , 4850 cant be future proof for games at 20"...... either get an sli featured mobo (for another 4850 later) , or look for getter grafix option.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

icebags said:


> awwww dude u gonna miss the pleasures of watching HD Movies at full throttle.
> 
> but , 4850 cant be future proof for games at 20"...... either get an sli featured mobo (for another 4850 later) , or look for getter grafix option.



seriously tell me u joking ...right ..? SLI mobo for HD4850  nVidia will break their head over it ...


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2008)

icebags said:


> awwww dude u gonna miss the pleasures of watching HD Movies at full throttle.
> 
> but , 4850 cant be future proof for games at 20"...... either get an sli featured mobo (for another 4850 later) , or look for getter grafix option.


Think you mean CROSSFIRE.
Many Intel chipsets support them.Just look for them while purchasing.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

and HD4850 can play games at 1900x1200 with high setting pretty well .... and 20" only supports 1680x1050...it will more than enough ....no need for powerful graphics card for a 20" monitor ....infact in my opinion 20" monitor is a bottleneck to actually utilize the full power of HD4850


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

lol as 4850 is ati its obviously crossfire - my bad. 

its also obvious 4850 can play games at 1900X1200 well 

but.........my experience says :

8800GT @ 19" - 1440X900 + CRYSIS @ Demo Highest Settings = 17-18 FPS = a bit crappy

(its my own system with E8400, 2GIG of RAM)
and Demo Crysis doesnt give Ultra high settings (the highest full version can afford). Thats why i tell these stuff lol 



o well, may i consider crysis a game or is it a benchie tool ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 3, 2008)

icebags said:


> lol as 4850 is ati its obviously crossfire - my bad.
> 
> its also obvious 4850 can play games at 1900X1200 well
> 
> ...


Besides Eye-Candy, Crysis is a full featured game with a good storyline too.So playing it is must. Also there are various mods.
There is one nuclear bomb mod you MUST see:- *in.youtube.com/watch?v=3RctnP1t-PY


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

o hell yah , i hav seen it many times lol .

i want a nuclear granade/ rocket launcer rifle too


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

icebags said:


> lol as 4850 is ati its obviously crossfire - my bad.
> 
> its also obvious 4850 can play games at 1900X1200 well
> 
> ...



crysis is good game but often people have a stiff hand while buying a graphics card ...but going by ur logic even 28k gtx280 performs pretty poorly ~34 FPS max details and with AA/AF on 1680x1050...so if one has money he can buy it ....but for now HD4850 does the trick play @ max details without AA/AF @ 37FPS (1680x1050)...for 9.5k ...i would say it pretty decent ...ain't it  ?????? and next best card after HD4850 is gtx260/HD4870  ...which is 17~19k  ....??? 

i hope u are gettin my point here ...


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> crysis is good game but often people have a stiff hand while buying a graphics card ...but going by ur logic even 28k gtx280 performs pretty poorly ~34 FPS max details and with AA/AF on 1680x1050...so if one has money he can buy it ....but for now HD4850 does the trick play @ max details without AA/AF @ 37FPS (1680x1050)...for 9.5k ...i would say it pretty decent ...ain't it ?????? and next best card after HD4850 is gtx260/HD4870 ...which is 17~19k ....???
> 
> i hope u are gettin my point here ...


 

yaa, sure thats why i m not telling him to b so strict with crysis, just suggesting to get 1 crossfire ready mobo.  i mean this kinna eye candy games r gonna break out in much numbers after 1-1.5yrs , so why just dont stay ready with it?

looking at his budgest , i was just suggesting what a pro gamer says "Playing With Style" ......... hit any multiplayer gaming forum all all what they want is min 35 FPS. Trust me, what is a common man's luxury , is a pro gamer's necessity.

currently i m playing Battlefield 2142 multiplayer, that was once a config hungry game ... lol but it runs smooth on my current system now . Devil may cry 4 runs smooth as well... so does Supreme Commander demo.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 3, 2008)

icebags said:


> yaa, sure thats why i m not telling him to b so strict with crysis, just suggesting to get 1 crossfire ready mobo.  i mean this kinna eye candy games r gonna break out in much numbers after 1-1.5yrs , so why just dont stay ready with it?
> 
> looking at his budgest , i was just suggesting what a pro gamer says "Playing With Style" ......... hit any multiplayer gaming forum all all what they want is min 35 FPS. Trust me, what is a common man's luxury , is a pro gamer's necessity.
> 
> currently i m playing Battlefield 2142 multiplayer, that was once a config hungry game ... lol but it runs smooth on my current system now . Devil may cry 4 runs smooth as well... so does Supreme Commander demo.



the RACE between eyecandy effect games and powerful hardware to run it will never end ...and u can't say that this will the same with larrabee coming its way .....

noone had thought HD4850 will give such boost in performance at low price ...not even ATI !!!

nothing is future-proof in computer hardware ..every thing has a life of max 1.5 to 2 years thats all ....so future is unpredictable ..and i like it that way ...thats what makes life interesting ...


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

edit :  look at his budget ......

10K - HD4850
12K - Mobo (Expecting Xfire one)
13K - that intel quad one (9450 ?? )
3.8K - 2X 2GB
9K - sound card (idk which one )
1.2K - DVD 
2.8K - HDD
4K - SMPS +Cabbie
--------------------------
= 16K left for speakers (& may b vista)

that quite makes it ? doesnt it ?


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> @*parasharenator*
> hmm.....let me suggest you something.
> 
> 
> ...



Please give me SMPS + cabby option for  HD4850..And i dont need MObo with Crossfire  ..my approach with gfx cards is different!
Moreover I would prefer Logi Multimedia than spending for Microsoft ergo keyboard
And lately,,wud soundcard benefit the 2.1 system,,rather I wud prefer going for Klipsch Pro Media ultra or Promedia A200 THX or U suggest something even,,better ..something truly audiophillic!!!


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> @*parasharenator*
> hmm.....let me suggest you something.
> 
> 
> ...


Could you be more specific?
I'm planning to buy a Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w P.S.U:- *www.corsairmemory.com/products/hx.aspx

Will an Antec 650va U.P.S do the job? :- *www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE650Y-IN&fnl=4605,2&fnl_basket=4605,3c

P.S -Whats a sine wave U.P.S?
Is this one Sine wave U.P.S?

Please help.............................Thanks in advance.


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 4, 2008)

icebags said:


> edit :  look at his budget ......
> 
> 10K - HD4850
> 12K - Mobo (Expecting Xfire one)
> ...



u didnt include monitor in this one..aneway
I've still 10k left for speakers..
I may drop soundcard,,(considering lesser advantage for 2.1) but I mite consider spending that in a Descent 2.1 amplifier setup,,,audiophiles ,,suggest sumthing!!!


----------



## icebags (Sep 4, 2008)

*talesrunner-forum.gpotato.com/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif omg

umm uh well, so it seems even at 70k the allrounder extreme machine remains an utopian. so , u just gotta choose one/ one & a half of these :

>> Maximum horsepower
>> Maximum eye candy gfx
>> Maximum "Dhap-Dhap" sound

as u look more interesed in audio, i think u should look for a good card . a good card + speaker set combo can produce well sounds effects to make u hear those sounds in ur favourite music which u have never heard before. 

abt smps 500W (2.7k)/ 600W (3.1k) cooler master will suffice. u may get any decent psu-less cabbie at ~1K.

may b u should cut out budgets from mobo, ram, proccie.  i quit.


----------



## absjosh (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys i m planning to buys new pc.,
maximum budget is *40,000*
Main purpose for this pc will be mainly
animation, Lighting & graphics 
stuffs and of course lots of gaming, movies and music.,
I m interested in high end systems,
so reply me regrading Configuration., 
i m not into hardwares much so.....plz help me
it wiil be really nice if u guys mention.,
the prices of the parts which u mention in post looking forward to build best pc in 40,000


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

^^
Core 2 Duo E8400 .. @ 7.8k
Transcend 2GB RAM @ 800MHz @ 2k
Abit IP35e @ 5k
ATI 4850 ... @ 11k
Creative 2.1/5.1 Speakers


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

replace Abit IP35-E with MSI P45 Neo.

Heard that Abit is having little bit of internal issues.

MSI P45 Neo costs around 6k and is as good as Abit IP35-E


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Lol. Not little bit, they are out of the mobo market completely. Your suggestion is right as always as MSI P45 Neo is a superb VFM. Also look at Biostar's P45 .

Intel C2D E8400 is a good CPU.
2GB of normal DDR2 800MHz RAM from Kingston/Transcend will suffice. Avoid Zion.
Sapphire HD4850 is a very good VFM card and performs well too.
Look at the Altec Lansing BXR1121 are a good BUDGET set of speakers.
Western Digital 640GB HDD.
CM 330 ElIte Cabby and CM600W PSU.
LG/Samsung/LiteON Drive.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 4, 2008)

Wireless Keyboard and Mouse combo..

Microsoft or Logitech 

Which one is better?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 4, 2008)

Microsoft I have used different models, they are good but the mouse consumes battery like monstar


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 4, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> Hey guys n gals,
> iam new to these forums.
> Iam planning to buy a new desktop pC for myself,in dis week.
> My budget is 70K.which would be a gaming rig_multimedia powerhouse
> ...



I've got a discounted offer for Vostro 410 thru Dell's EPP:
Core 2 Quad 6600
Vista home Basic(english/Hindi)
4 GB DDR2-800MHZ Ram
250 GB 3GB/s HDD
Nvidia geforce 8800 GT (512MB GDDR3)
Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer Soundcard
McAfee Security center-15months OEM
Microsoft Works 9.0
Dell Network Assistance-12 months
3 years NBD+ 3years Complete cover(includes Accidental Damage)"THE BEST PART"
discounted cost-41.2K ,,online price-55K
And Dell US 2009W including 5 years Premium panel warranty-13K

that means54K for descent enough rig..I could save some money while still investing remaining on dedicated 2.1+amplifier setup

P.S.:Whether it;s safe to go for DELL's EPP(Employee Purchase Program)as the billing would be in name of Dell empoyee,,whom I've known quite recently..but I would pay the company and ownership would be kinda joint.
Anybody having history of EPP,please illucidate as iam bit apprehensive.

And About the quality of Vostro 410(One review on site,,says it gets heated up as single fan cooling soln is applied) but hope it would be safe given the brand's quality and of course the all inclusive 3 years Warranty

So,guys please advise wot to do,,dell epp or go the assembled route,,


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^Dont play in both the threads . (yours and this).


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> I've got a discounted offer for Vostro 410 thru Dell's EPP:
> Core 2 Quad 6600
> Vista home Basic(english/Hindi)
> 4 GB DDR2-800MHZ Ram
> ...



Employee Purchase Program is good option, but still the above config is little costly in the price.
Besides, just as a question, I have been searching some Dell employee who can get me Dell 22 inch monitor


----------



## dits59 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello

Can somebody please suggest me a motherboard for E7200.
I am not a gamer so onboard graphics do.
Well i can adjust even without onboard graphics for a cheaper mobo.

The budget is in the range 3-4K
Well i am new to overclocking.And mobo should support overclocking.

Thx


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

go for G31 boards from ASUS


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2008)

can your friend help me here


----------



## prvprv (Sep 5, 2008)

dits59 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can somebody please suggest me a motherboard for E7200.
> I am not a gamer so onboard graphics do.
> ...



Gigabyte S series
with G31 chipset


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 5, 2008)

acewin said:


> can your friend help me here


I would have helped you,,but this friend of mine is not a direct contact of mine..And that's why I am bit apprehensive of buying even my monitor thru EPP,,regarding the Billing adress being his(Though i wud pay the company directly)I hope  it wont create a problem with the ownership issue..any other issues wich may crop up,,like in case of refund and repair???
So,guys please illucidate on the same...


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2008)

it wont create any problem, it will be owned by him, (though warranty can be claimed anytime anywhere, by anyone), until and unless there is something in Dell EPP like giving for friends. If that be then the address would be yours. 

Beside where does he lives, n where do you live??

Ask the Dell Customer Care of the rules,


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 5, 2008)

acewin said:


> it wont create any problem, it will be owned by him, (though warranty can be claimed anytime anywhere, by anyone), until and unless there is something in Dell EPP like giving for friends. If that be then the address would be yours.
> 
> Beside where does he lives, n where do you live??
> 
> Ask the Dell Customer Care of the rules,



I think ownership wud be kinda joint,,but he says dat can be changed completely in my name within 30 days of purchase,,but he's not sure about it..
iam in calicut,,he works for Dell international services,,at Gurgaon,,


----------



## dits59 (Sep 5, 2008)

prvprv said:


> Gigabyte S series
> with G31 chipset



to how much did u oc it using G31.Does it have hd support


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

dits59 said:


> to how much did u oc it using G31.Does it have hd support



i did not get what u mean by by G31 having HD support..?


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi guys i m  new here looking to purchase a vfm gaming rig i ve already set my heart on the *msi 8800 gt-oc  & intel e7200 *plz give me a config which should'nt bottle neck the  g p u & proccy . help me with the other things *cabby ,psu,ram,hdd,tft monitor(prefferably 2/5 ms ) ,speakers(cheap & best) and a ups *which can give me 5 - 10 mins back up . plz it should be a stable sys should'nt give me any over heating probs
MY BUDGET IS 35-38 k 

have 1 month 2 purchase


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 5, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> hi guys i m  new here looking to purchase a vfm gaming rig i ve already set my heart on the *msi 8800 gt-oc  & intel e7200 *plz give me a config which should'nt bottle neck the  g p u & proccy . help me with the other things *cabby ,psu,ram,hdd,tft monitor(prefferably 2/5 ms ) ,speakers(cheap & best) and a ups *which can give me 5 - 10 mins back up . plz it should be a stable sys should'nt give me any over heating probs
> MY BUDGET IS 35-38 k
> 
> have 1 month 2 purchase



why 8800gt OC ...??? 

ur budget including GPU and CPU or excluding that ...??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> hi guys i m  new here looking to purchase a vfm gaming rig i ve already set my heart on the *msi 8800 gt-oc  & intel e7200 *plz give me a config which should'nt bottle neck the  g p u & proccy . help me with the other things *cabby ,psu,ram,hdd,tft monitor(prefferably 2/5 ms ) ,speakers(cheap & best) and a ups *which can give me 5 - 10 mins back up . plz it should be a stable sys should'nt give me any over heating probs
> MY BUDGET IS 35-38 k
> 
> have 1 month 2 purchase



E8400: 7.5k or E7200 : 5.5k
MSI P45 NEO-F: 5k-5.5k or ASUS G31 based mobo: 2.5k
Kingston DDR2 2Gig: 2k
Dell 198WFP : 9.1k
WD 640Gb HDD: 3.5k

Total : 28k or 23k

You need to increase your budget to get a GPU like HD4850 or 9800GTX+ (they beat 8800GT to hell)

Also consider HD4870 for 17k that beats any nvidia card except GTX280 (which costs twice).

HD4850: 9.5k
9800GTX+ : 11k
9600GT: 5.5k

Coolermaster Elite 330: 1.8k
Coolermaster 600W PSU: 3k

Kobian 500W PSU + Cabinet : 2k-2.5k

Philips MMS430 : 3k or Creative SBS 2.1 370: 1.2k

APC 650VA UPS: 3k


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 5, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Hi guys ...
> 
> As u guys already know about the Nvidia-Digit Optimized PC Contest HERE IS LINK.
> 
> ...




no one ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> hi guys i m  new here looking to purchase a vfm gaming rig i ve already set my heart on the *msi 8800 gt-oc  & intel e7200 *plz give me a config which should'nt bottle neck the  g p u & proccy . help me with the other things *cabby ,psu,ram,hdd,tft monitor(prefferably 2/5 ms ) ,speakers(cheap & best) and a ups *which can give me 5 - 10 mins back up . plz it should be a stable sys should'nt give me any over heating probs
> MY BUDGET IS 35-38 k
> 
> have 1 month 2 purchase



E7200 is nice, go with it. Good for a budget condfig.

E7200
MSI P35 Neo -F
2GB Transcend 800MHz RAM
Sapphire HD4850
LiteOn LH-20A1P drive
WD Caviar 640GB HDD
CM Elite 330 Cabby
CM 600W PSU
Dell is the best you can get. Dell 1908WFP. Its a 19" LCD.
Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop kbd+mouse Combo.
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 Speakers (Cheap and good).


----------



## sayantan_bestfriend (Sep 5, 2008)

Friends, can you help me.
I am going to buy a motherboard but not more than 4k. I have two DDR2 ram of 1GB each, 8600GT graphix card, 2.66 GHz p4 processor, and my power supply is 450 watt. which motherboard should i buy? If there is any motherboard of that range that can support SLI technology,and can be overclocked as well (also available in KOLKATA)? and is my power supply sufficient or a new smps is necessary? please reply soon...thanks in advance


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> I think ownership wud be kinda joint,,but he says dat can be changed completely in my name within 30 days of purchase,,but he's not sure about it..
> iam in calicut,,he works for Dell international services,,at Gurgaon,,



whatever it be man, play safe. Good Luck. if it goes good tell me also(transferring of the hardware)


----------



## ssengupta (Sep 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> go for G31 boards from ASUS




and make sure it has 5.1 channel audio connection. otherwise you have to add a soundcard again if you have or opt for a 5.1 speaker set.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

sayantan_bestfriend said:


> Friends, can you help me.
> I am going to buy a motherboard but not more than 4k. I have two DDR2 ram of 1GB each, 8600GT graphix card, 2.66 GHz p4 processor, and my power supply is 450 watt. which motherboard should i buy? If there is any motherboard of that range that can support SLI technology,and can be overclocked as well (also available in KOLKATA)? and is my power supply sufficient or a new smps is necessary? please reply soon...thanks in advance



If you extend ur budget by 1k ... Then u can get SLI board.
But I think your processor isn't LGA 775 socket one .. So the processor wont work with this board.U need to upgrade your processor in that case.
And ur power supply is fine currently.For SLI .... Go for atleast 600W.


----------



## sayantan_bestfriend (Sep 6, 2008)

so 
*amrawtanshx* ,

which motherboard do you suggest for <4K that will give best performance with 8600GT? is that nforce 630i or something else is better? bugget is always a problem...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

^^Palit N73PV based on the 610i chipset at 2.8k is eXtreme VFM for your budget and also has a PCIex16 slot


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

if buying a GPY get DG31 based mobo. instead or if can pay 500 bucks extra get P35 chipset based mobo

but anyhow they are LGA 775 based mobo so if u have 478 socket proccy get any older mobo from MSI or ASUS based on 915 chipset or DG101 based mobo with ati 200 chipset


----------



## sayantan_bestfriend (Sep 6, 2008)

why should I go for 610 chipset while I can get 630 at 2.9k? but the problem I am facing is to select between 630i and 650i... and i don't know the price of 650i... but is nforce's motherboard(630i/650i) is best at this range(4K) or there are others? and which motherboard can handle better overclocking? nforce or gigabyte?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

sayantan_bestfriend said:


> why should I go for 610 chipset while I can get 630 at 2.9k? but the problem I am facing is to select between 630i and 650i... and i don't know the price of 650i... but is nforce's motherboard(630i/650i) is best at this range(4K) or there are others? and which motherboard can handle better overclocking? nforce or gigabyte?



obviously nForce


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

Fellow Digitians, you must be aware of my frantic search for nVidia graphic cards over the past month.
I've narrowed my search to *ZOTAC and EVGA*.

So here's the questen.

*Which of these two is the best in terms of Performance,Price,Build Quality and Support in India?*

Please answer as soon as you can, thanks in advance.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

tkin said:


> Fellow Digitians, you must be aware of my frantic search for nVidia graphic cards over the past month.
> I've narrowed my search to *ZOTAC and EVGA*.
> 
> So here's the questen.
> ...



simple answer... both are available only through tirupati distributors (kolkata)...so support will be the same ...and for u ...since u are from kolkata ...shouldn't be a problem  for both.

performance wise - obviously EVGA better especially those overclocked models no match for them (even zotac amp! editons are good..will have to check reviews).but for plain models both are same cos both has reference design.

Price - zotac is much cheaper without compromising the quality.

build quality - can't comment cos i have not seen but i guess EVGA will look flashy and much better looking card...just a guess though.

warranty - Zotac gives 5 years warranty if u register it within 14 days else 3 years,while EVGA gives 1year +1year warranty and also provides limited lifetime warranty....but its very confusing ..i suggest its best to ask from ur vendor whats the warranty they are providing. but looking plain Zotac -3 years and EVGA-1 year.


PS-why don't u give tirupati and call and ask them about what they have to offer.


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> simple answer... both are available only through tirupati distributors (kolkata)...so support will be the same ...and for u ...since u are from kolkata ...shouldn't be a problem  for both.
> 
> performance wise - obviously EVGA better especially those overclocked models no match for them (even zotac amp! editons are good..will have to check reviews).but for plain models both are same cos both has reference design.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info.
Its sad that EVGA Step-Up isn't available here,otherwise it would be the better option.So far ZOTAC looks enticing, will look out for reviews.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

tkin said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.
> Its sad that EVGA Step-Up isn't available here,otherwise it would be the better option.So far ZOTAC looks enticing, will look out for reviews.



ur welcome! 

and yes u must look for more people and and their ideas ..at the all that matters is ..if u are satisfied with what u bought ...so u should make urself convinced ...and specially in ur case u have time ...so u can take the liberty of doing research.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

Zotac is VFM.

Zotac Amp! editions are the OC'd editions. They cost a li'l more. Zotac has lower prices and its build quality is average.

eVGA has normal + OC'd editions (Akimbo, KO, etc.). eVGA is li'l costlier but its build quality is better.

P.S. - Why not take a look at MSi models ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Zotac is VFM.
> 
> Zotac Amp! editions are the OC'd editions. They cost a li'l more. Zotac has lower prices and its build quality is average.
> 
> ...


There's EVGA SSC(Super Super Clocked) editions,the highest clock speeds in the catagory at little bit extra.

MSI is good but costs more than even XFX in some cases, 9800GTX costs~20k wheres XFX is at 18k.So I'm going with EVGA at this point.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

tkin said:


> There's EVGA SSC(Super Super Clocked) editions,the highest clock speeds in the catagory at little bit extra.
> 
> MSI is good but costs more than even XFX in some cases, 9800GTX costs~20k wheres XFX is at 18k.So I'm going with EVGA at this point.




personally i think EVGA is better than MSI ...when comes to nVidia cards with exception of  MSI 8800GTOC card.


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 6, 2008)

tkin said:


> There's EVGA SSC(Super Super Clocked) editions,the highest clock speeds in the catagory at little bit extra.
> 
> MSI is good but costs more than even XFX in some cases, 9800GTX costs~20k wheres XFX is at 18k.So I'm going with EVGA at this point.


Y not think off HD4870 for that budget,,or GTX 260??


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> Y not think off HD4870 for that budget,,or GTX 260??


i m telling him the same thing ...from a long time ...and if want to stay with nvidia atleast gtx260 is a must buy in that price range...gtx260 leaves to dust any 9800gtx variant including 9800gtx+ ...


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

sayantan_bestfriend said:


> why should I go for 610 chipset while I can get 630 at 2.9k? but the problem I am facing is to select between 630i and 650i... and i don't know the price of 650i... but is nforce's motherboard(630i/650i) is best at this range(4K) or there are others? and which motherboard can handle better overclocking? nforce or gigabyte?



sayantan my las reply was for you only.
intel DG31 chipset based mobos are better if you buying an extra GPU, otherwise nvidia 630 chipset which has decent onboard GPU chipset based mobos available in less than 3K

P31 or P965 chipset based mobos in around 3.5-4K

Better option is getting P35 chipset mobos in 4.5K if u can extend upto that and a GPU
nForce 630/650i chipet based mobos do not support dual channel RAM so they are no good, better go for intel chipsets

rating the chipsets I will say
630i < DG31 < P31 < P965 < P35


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

P35 wont have IGP (mostly).


----------



## sayantan_bestfriend (Sep 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> P35 wont have IGP (mostly).


What is that IGP? and can anybody tell me the price of nforce 650i and 680i in kolkata? and is 730i available here?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

IGP (Integrated Grafix Processor) means onboard grafix card...........most P35 chipsets come without it .


----------



## sayantan_bestfriend (Sep 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> IGP (Integrated Grafix Processor) means onboard grafix card...........most P35 chipsets come without it .


I have no problem with that, I already have 8600GT...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

guys need suggestion for a good mouse and keyboard for gaming around 1.5k (including both)...

any help will be appreciated...


----------



## regenade (Sep 7, 2008)

Logitech MX 518 mouse (1.3k)
Samsung Pleomax/Logitech Spill free (250/300)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> guys need suggestion for a good mouse and keyboard for gaming around 1.5k (including both)...
> 
> any help will be appreciated...



Logitech Gaming G1 Desktop (its a keyboard+mouse kombo) for 1.3k


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Logitech Gaming G1 Desktop (its a keyboard+mouse kombo) for 1.3k




how is this different from logitech MX518 mouse ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

^^I dunno but its a combo and is good VFM rather than buying a MX518 and a keyboard separately .


----------



## sayantan_bestfriend (Sep 7, 2008)

hey friends, can you tell me the price of nForce 650i and 680i in kolkata? if possible , also availability of 730i and price of it???


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> i m telling him the same thing ...from a long time ...and if want to stay with nvidia atleast gtx260 is a must buy in that price range...gtx260 leaves to dust any 9800gtx variant including 9800gtx+ ...


That's absolutely correct no doubt, BUT besides ZOTAC all other GTX260 are available at ~25k region(EVGA,XFX etc, just name it) and they don't show any signs of coming down either.

Sadly, I haven't made up my mind about going with ZOTAC YET, so its well out of my reach.

Last hope- XFX/EVGA GTX260 at 18~20K at october.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all... Guys i need you help ...

My friend is going to buy a new system...

His budget is around 35k

He needs a gaming plus a powerful machine mos his budget... His main use can be totally of gaming...

So your suggestions need...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

tkin said:


> That's absolutely correct no doubt, BUT besides ZOTAC all other GTX260 are available at ~25k region(EVGA,XFX etc, just name it) and they don't show any signs of coming down either.
> 
> Sadly, I haven't made up my mind about going with ZOTAC YET, so its well out of my reach.
> 
> Last hope- XFX/EVGA GTX260 at 18~20K at october.



Don't you think that HD4870 is a much better option for 17k as it competes with GTX280 and GTX260 can't match HD4870?? Just my two cents.

GTX260 is not at all VFM.

In case of nVidia I would get two 9800gtx+ in SLI mode instead of single grossly overpriced GTX260.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^True........

9800GTX+ in SLi will be more VFM......

All the way better but eXpensive would be the HD4870x2 

All in all, HD4870 is better than GTX260 and GTX280 dosent justify the price it demands


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude, update your config
HD4850 is svailable for 10.5k!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Hi all... Guys i need you help ...
> 
> My friend is going to buy a new system...
> 
> ...



35k ?? 

E7200 + XFX 630i + 2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM + Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 + WD Caviar 640GB HDD + LiteOn LH-20-A1P Optical Drive + Zebronics Bijli cabby + CoolerMaster 500W PSU + Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 Speakers + Samsung 940BW 19" Screen + Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse combo 





vivepulicaci23 said:


> Dude, update your config
> HD4850 is svailable for 10.5k!!!!!!!



what do you mean ?

Some HD4850s are available for 9.5k


----------



## Ei8t (Sep 8, 2008)

hi, i want to buy a budget gaming pc. my budget is around 35k. and as far as my research in the net goes i've found that hd4850 is the best vfm. so i would like to add it to my rig. can u guys help me in selecting the other parts as i m too confused....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^eXtend your budget to 40k and you can get a very good config --->>

E7200 + XFX 630i + 2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM + Sapphire HD 4850 + WD Caviar 640GB HDD + LiteOn LH-20-A1P Optical Drive + Zebronics Bijli cabby + CoolerMaster 600W PSU + Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 Speakers + Samsung 940BW 19" Screen + Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse combo


----------



## Ei8t (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^eXtend your budget to 40k and you can get a very good config --->>
> 
> E7200 + XFX 630i + 2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM + Sapphire HD 4850 + WD Caviar 640GB HDD + LiteOn LH-20-A1P Optical Drive + Zebronics Bijli cabby + CoolerMaster 600W PSU + Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 Speakers + Samsung 940BW 19" Screen + Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse combo



cant say if i can extend my budget.. anyways thanks.. actually i cant extend the budget coz i hav to buy a laptop also.. and how much will be the AMD system cost?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^Dunno abt AMD.......

if you cant extend ur budget than try XFX 9800GT 512MB


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Don't you think that HD4870 is a much better option for 17k as it competes with GTX280 and GTX260 can't match HD4870?? Just my two cents.



^^+10 

HD4870 is better card any day ...even to GTX260 ...but this guy has made up mind that he will buy *nVidia* in 15k range (due to bragging of XFX 8800xxx edition cards by his friends)... even if its some old 8800 series model or 9800GTX model or 9800gtx+...can't change that mindset ..can we ??? if one is available with option to buy HD4870 with only 1.5k more ...he should grab it ...8800/9800GTX are old and obsolete now ....its like having the potential to buy a Austin martin or AUDI  ..but wanting to buy maruti 800 AC edition perhaps 



> GTX260 is not at all VFM.


in India its not VFM ...but in US after Price cut GTX260 costs equal to HD4870 ...at that price its upto the person to choose from ..but in India looks like demand is very low for GTX260 ..so they are not going to cut the price ...or nvidia doesn't seem to care ??




> In case of nVidia I would get two 9800gtx+ in SLI mode instead of single grossly overpriced GTX260.


some models from ZOTAC and POV of GTX260 are available for about 19k and 9800gtx+ best price one can get is 12.5k ..else it will be available for 13.5k to 14.5k ...which doesn't justify it even putting it in SLI ...HD4850/HD4870 will be more than enough for any of the gaming need for anybody...since people out here in india doesn't 24" monitors yet (mean to say generally ..its not so common yet most of the people are stuck with 19" or few have 22") ...cos only at 1900x1200 HD4870 ...shows its true colours ..other resolutions are walk in park for both HD4850 and HD4870 with all eyecandy on ..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

yep the better solution for now is

get Crossfire enabled board and one HD4850

and when you feel that it is getting slow, get one more HD4850.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yep the better solution for now is
> 
> get Crossfire enabled board and one HD4850
> 
> and when you feel that it is getting slow, get one more HD4850.



^^+1

agreed again !


----------



## forever (Sep 8, 2008)

Bhaiya hum to 4850x2 kee anxiously wait kar rahe hain


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

*Congrats to every poster here. We reached 150 page mark!!!*


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> ^^+10
> 
> HD4870 is better card any day ...even to GTX260 ...but this guy has made up mind that he will buy *nVidia* in 15k range (due to bragging of XFX 8800xxx edition cards by his friends)... even if its some old 8800 series model or 9800GTX model or 9800gtx+...can't change that mindset ..can we ??? if one is available with option to buy HD4870 with only 1.5k more ...he should grab it ...8800/9800GTX are old and obsolete now ....its like having the potential to buy a Austin martin or AUDI  ..but wanting to buy maruti 800 AC edition perhaps
> 
> ...


Absolutely Correct, I've used ATI X1900XTX till now but have decided to give nVidia a chance to satisfy my gaming needs.May be someday I will return to ATI camp again, but now nVidia is the way to go for me.

So I've finally made up my mind, nVidia or nothing.

Choices:-
1.XFX 9800GTX+~17k (Not available as of now)
2.EVGA 9800GTX *SSC*~18k (Available)
3.XFX 9800GTX~19k (Available)
4.ZOTAC 9800GTX+ AMP~15k (Available)

At this moment No.2 is the best option.

P.S-Maruti 800, c'mon, its bad but not that bad, maybe a WagonR

@Desiibond, thanks for suggestion. Suggest a good Crossfire Mobo at 8k(Just asking).


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ ASUS P5Q Pro. Costs around 8.5k I think.

Spending anything more than 12k on 9800GTX+ is utter waste of money 

18k, no way.


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ ASUS P5Q Pro. Costs around 8.5k I think.
> 
> Spending anything more than 12k on 9800GTX+ is utter waste of money
> 
> 18k, no way.


I wrote my best choice is:-

*EVGA 9800GTX SSC(770MHz clock as opposed to 675 MHz default) at 18k.*

Asus P5Q series-best boards(Just look at my siggie), didn't knew the PRO had crossfire.

Here's a crazy thought, how about two HD4850 at 2x9.5k=19k in Crossfire mode, now that's a system.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

tkin said:


> Absolutely Correct, I've used ATI X1900XTX till now but have decided to give nVidia a chance to satisfy my gaming needs.May be someday I will return to ATI camp again, but now nVidia is the way to go for me.
> 
> So I've finally made up my mind, nVidia or nothing.
> 
> ...



all of the cards utter waste of money .....specially when ...Hd4870 is available at 16.5k ...which beats to dust all the above cards...

its wrong time to jump in nVidia camp when all the world is going ATI's way .....

just imagine when people with HD4870 will Bragg about it i m damn sure u will feel like hiding under some rock ......but its ur money ..and depends on u how to use it ...if u want to Axe ur foot with ur hand .....what can someone do ...?


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> all of the cards utter waste of money .....specially when ...Hd4870 is available at 16.5k ...which beats to dust all the above cards...
> 
> its wrong time to jump in nVidia camp when all the world is going ATI's way .....
> 
> just imagine when people with HD4870 will Bragg about it i m damn sure u will feel like hiding under some rock ......but its ur money ..and depends on u how to use it ...if u want to Axe ur foot with ur hand .....what can someone do ...?


HD4870 at 16.5k? Which 3rd party vendor are you talking about?

Is HD4870 better than two HD4850 in crossfire?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ ASUS P5Q Pro. Costs around 8.5k I think.
> 
> Spending anything more than 12k on 9800GTX+ is utter waste of money
> 
> 18k, no way.



even at 12k 9800gtx+ is waste of money ...when hd4850 is available at 9.5k ...??...how better the card is 9800gtx+ than hd4850 ...?? only 5-6 fps more in some games at a cost of 3k more ...??? 9800gtx+ is failure in India....or otherwise ....9800gtx+ is not a choice of preference in US or Europe when compared to hd4850 !! only nvidia fanatics or fanboy are buying it ....



tkin said:


> HD4870 at 16.5k? Which 3rd party vendor are you talking about?
> 
> Is HD4870 better than two HD4850 in crossfire?



palit HD4870 in my place is available for 16.5 k ...other brands gecube /sapphire costs 17.2k and 17.75k receptively...


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2008)

tkin said:


> HD4870 at 16.5k? Which 3rd party vendor are you talking about?
> 
> *Is HD4870 better than two HD4850 in crossfire?*


*Answer this questen please.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

no


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> no


So Two HD4850 CF is better?

I've heard there are some incompatibility issues with some games and Crossfire.
In those games Crossfire decreases performance or not work properly.

What do you say?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

and yes CF has some issue scaling in few games still ...but in some games it just blows away ...while in some other games give poor results ...so some better driver tweaks are required for CF ...so unless one is sure of playing the games ..he wants to play ...HD4870 is better option ....BTW whats ur monitor size ...??? 

if its only 22" HD4850 blows away everything thrown at it (with little reservation to CRYSIS) with all eye candy on at that resolution of 1680x1050...just at the cost of 9.5k ...now take that !!

u need 24" to realize the full potential of a HD4870 card ...even a HD4850 performs really very good at 1900x1200 ...and best thing about HD4850/HD4870 ..is they don't suffer major FPS loss when turning on eye candies(including AA and AF) ...only 4-5 FPS usually...scaling is very good with these cards ....


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> and yes CF has some issue scaling in few games still ...but in some games it just blows away ...while in some other games give poor results ...so some better driver tweaks are required for CF ...so unless one is sure of playing the games ..he wants to play ...HD4870 is better option ....BTW whats ur monitor size ...???
> 
> if its only 22" HD4850 blows away everything thrown at it (with little reservation to CRYSIS) with all eye candy on at that resolution of 1680x1050...just at the cost of 9.5k ...now take that !!
> 
> u need 24" to realize the full potential of a HD4870 card ...even a HD4850 performs really very good at 1900x1200 ...and best thing about HD4850/HD4870 ..is they don't suffer major FPS loss when turning on eye candies(including AA and AF) ...only 4-5 FPS usually...scaling is very good with these cards ....


My monitor is this one:- *www.lge.com/products/model/detail/l222ws.jhtml

So its at 1680*1050 native.

The HD4870 looks enticing, might not have to jump ships after all.But have to visit local Hardware market least a couple of times to catch the prices.

If HD4870 looks good till October then might consider getting this one.

BUT nVIDIA'S STILL 1st CHOICE.

Thanks a lot for the help and infos.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

tkin said:


> My monitor is this one:- *www.lge.com/products/model/detail/l222ws.jhtml
> 
> So its at 1680*1050 native.
> 
> ...



its upto u as i have told u before ...even if u go for nVidia GTX260 is the minimum u should go for ...otherwise other cards are waste of money and u know urself at the back of ur mind ...that they are ...but at the end if u get satisfied with spending 18k on a 9800gtx ...its upto u ...atleast u are satisfied that u got what u wanted ....but reality is right in front of u ...don't take my word ...just search around Internet and u will see where 9800GTX (even an overclocked ) lies in front of HD4870 ...u will find the truth ...also keep in mind the future games coming out...

future games will be optimized for HD4850/HD4870 since the shear number of cards already sold (or for GTX260/280 cards)...and perhaps can perform better if they use the new R770 architecture's benefits which is beyond doubt a smart and efficient architecture....i find it hard to imagine that they will be optimized for 9800GTX..since its down and out...thats the way it is ..as i see it ..


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 9, 2008)

hello ppl,
I am thinking of adding a TFT monitor also to my config. Plz tell me which among these is the better option to go for..
1] Dell SE178WFP Silver 17" Widescreen
2] Samsung 19-Inch Wide LCD Monitors - 920NW 
3] Dell SE198WFP 19" or 
4] ViewSonic 17" color TFT or any ViewSonic variants.
Which of the above is a better brand component to opt for??? 
Secondly should i go for the widescreen one or the square shaped TFT's??
Lastly which should i go for i.e. a 17" or 19" coz i personally feel 17" widescreen should be more than sufficient for me but still need your opinions..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

the price difference between 17" and 19" is nothing. Go for 198WFP. You will love it


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 9, 2008)

@desiibond
yup agreed the price difference is barely 1000Rs between the 17" and the 19" Dell TFT's.
But what bout Samsung 19" TFT's??? Or is Dell the best option in TFT's???


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 9, 2008)

So, This is IT!
Finally,I've decided TEH config of my rig:
1)Proccie-Intel C2D 8400=7.8K
2)Mobo-MSI p45 Neo-F=5.8k
3)Cabby-Apollo Black=4k
4)WDC 640 GB=3.6k
5)SMPS-Cooler Master Xtreme Power=3.1k
6)Ram-2x2gb transcend=2x1850=3.7k
7)GPU-Sapphire HD 4850 512MB DDR3=10.5k
8)mouse-Logi MX 518=1.4K
9)optical drive-1.2k
10)LAN card-INTEX(10/100Mbps)=0.2k
11)Keyboard-Logitech Multimedia=0.5k
12)Webcam-Logitech Quick Cam Family 1.3 MP=1.4K
13)headphone+mic=0.2k
14)Monitor-Dell US 2208WFP-15.6k
Total=59K...Have to decide about the speakers between Audio Engine AE2 or Altec Lansing MX5021

K-power Mania,Desi Bond..and other Digit forum members..ure feedback on the same would be higly appreciated!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

Dell and Samsung are similar when it comes to quality.

But for 19" 22" and 24", Dell clearly has edge, thanks to it's DVI port and superb color reproduction.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 9, 2008)

@desiibond 
hmm now i shall surely go for the Dell 19" TFT. 
thnks.
Regards


----------



## acewin (Sep 9, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> So, This is IT!
> Finally,I've decided TEH config of my rig:
> 1)Proccie-Intel C2D 8400=7.8K
> 2)Mobo-MSI p45 Neo-F=5.8k
> ...



Dude remember me after you have bought you rig.
I would be waiting to know of the deal on the monitor.
Good Luck

Besides I did not get the point of buying LAN Card, when they are inbuilt in the mobo, also it has firewire



naveen_reloaded said:


> Hi all... Guys i need you help ...
> 
> My friend is going to buy a new system...
> 
> ...



naveen it is really a tough call, if he is buying everything new.

E7200 = ~5.4K

Mobo as you are thinking of buying a GPU hence DG31 chipset based mobo in same price range(support dual channel RAM unlike 630i chipset based mobo, only edge it has got is onboard 71xx nVidia gfx) ~3K

RAM  2GB single stick costs 1.8K
keyboard mouse combo 700-750
optical drive in 1.2K
HDD 2.2 to 3.6K as per size you want.
Casing in 1.5K
Monitor 19" Dell or Samsung ~9.5K( Iwill suggest Dell with DVI port)

PSU 3K if you go on the budget of buying HD4850
GPU if HD4850 you will have to struggle really bady and cost will easily goto 40K


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> hello ppl,
> I am thinking of adding a TFT monitor also to my config. Plz tell me which among these is the better option to go for..
> 1] Dell SE178WFP Silver 17" Widescreen
> 2] Samsung 19-Inch Wide LCD Monitors - 920NW
> ...



let us know ur budget first...it will affect ur decision,blv me 
dell n samsung are better,but the fact is,though dell dont manufacture their own panels,they use samsung ones!unfortunately,samsung doesnt even supply panels for its own lcds(uses 3rd party vendors!!!).so u can spot the difference in quality.
IMO,go for the widescreen models.
the dellse198wfp is a good choice....u cant go wrong wid it! 



tkin said:


> My monitor is this one:- *www.lge.com/products/model/detail/l222ws.jhtml
> 
> So its at 1680*1050 native.
> 
> ...



well,u cant go wrong with a HD4870....u can search newhere,ne reviews.it gives the gtx260 a hard time,even cozies up to the gtx280 in some titles!(see tomshardware,hexus)

well,if u can spare ~18-19k for an *OLD* 9800GTX,y dont save up some more cash and go for the r700(4870x2)? _see here_


----------



## forever (Sep 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well,if u can spare ~18-19k for an *OLD* 9800GTX,y dont save up some more cash and go for the r700(4870x2)? _see here_



I would say unless your planning to go for a 24" or above with resoltuions over 1920x1200, only then would you do complete justice to a 4870x2. *Stay with the 4870 only if your playing at 1680x1050 or below.*


----------



## dits59 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello

please suggest me a motherboard for E7200 and its price.

I prefer onboard graphics.Well i can adjust even without onboard graphics for a cheaper mobo.

The budget is as cheap as possible(in the range 3-4K).

And mobo should support overclocking.I am very new to overclocking so bit worried..can i run it @ 3Ghz all the time (the system will be ON for 15-18 hrs/day)

And is there a need for buying extra cooling solutions or something else.

Is it safe for E7200 to oc it at 3 Ghz.

Thx


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

forever said:


> I would say unless your planning to go for a 24" or above with resoltuions over 1920x1200, only then would you do complete justice to a 4870x2. *Stay with the 4870 only if your playing at 1680x1050 or below.*



^^+1
absolutely agreed !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 9, 2008)

dits59 said:


> Hello
> 
> please suggest me a motherboard for E7200 and its price.
> 
> ...


XFX 630i - 3.2k
Onboard gfx is good enough and good overclocker too..


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> E7200 is nice, go with it. Good for a budget condfig.
> 
> E7200
> MSI P35 Neo -F
> ...


 

thanx bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^^
also have a luk at the dell se198wfp lcd,it is cheaper by atleast 2.5-3k.....at the price of an 1908wfp,u can get a decent 20" lcd(prices from dell site)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> So, This is IT!
> Finally,I've decided TEH config of my rig:
> 1)Proccie-Intel C2D 8400=7.8K
> 2)Mobo-MSI p45 Neo-F=5.8k
> ...



Ok .go for it.

Buy the MX5021


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

4500th post!!!
guyz,can u recommend me a good keyboard+mouse combo(pref black) within 1k budget max?
the present kb is dying!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

If you do have a mouse already, get TVSE Gold keyboard


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> If you do have a mouse already, get TVSE Gold keyboard



bro...the kbs good,but i don like the tacky feel....it doesnt have a palm rest too...bad for a gamer like me....
hows this? *www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/160&cl=in,en#


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, my cousin plays game at 1024x768 in a crt. He wants a good futureproof graphics card, what's your recommendation?
I recommended XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog(He wants to play Crysis at everything maxed out) at 8k.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

^^8800GT is a nice card if your getting it for 8k but I dont think its so much cheap.

If you get it for 8k than go for it otherwise the XFX 9800GT at 7.8k is also an option .


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^8800GT is a nice card if your getting it for 8k but I dont think its so much cheap.
> 
> If you get it for 8k than go for it otherwise the XFX 9800GT at 7.8k is also an option .


Thanks for reply.
BUT first of all I think that XFX 9800GT isn't avalable in India yet.
Second is that last time I checked the XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog cost about 9.1k(about 3 wks ago) so it should be about 8k now.(Locally)


----------



## acewin (Sep 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> 4500th post!!!
> guyz,can u recommend me a good keyboard+mouse combo(pref black) within 1k budget max?
> the present kb is dying!



Logitech Easy Keyboard in around 300 bucks,
TVS Champ Soft and Reliable Keyboard( I found white colored on net not black)
If you are thinking of combo pack then Logitech Black Internet KB + Optical Mice in around 700, 

In all the above, keyboard have got palm rest.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 9, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> 4500th post!!!
> guyz,can u recommend me a good keyboard+mouse combo(pref black) within 1k budget max?
> the present kb is dying!



Dude pick Logitech & don't even consider Microsoft basic KB+Mouse.
Logitech basic mouse has comfort grip & better for gaming than MS.



tkin said:


> Thanks for reply.
> BUT first of all I think that XFX 9800GT isn't avalable in India yet.
> Second is that last time I checked the XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog cost about 9.1k(about 3 wks ago) so it should be about 8k now.(Locally)



Dude 9800GT is better in all aspects & besides it can also do Tri-SLI which i don't think useful for u but heck it comes with the card & Hybrid power & runs cooler than 8800GT!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

Logitech just rox!!!

Pick any Logitech Multimedia Keyboard and you wont be dissapointed.

If you can spend more, buy the Gaming G1 Desktop ....it just rox @ 1.2k


----------



## aashu (Sep 10, 2008)

I want to buy a desktop for 45K excluding speakers and monitors..
I want to have gfx card=HD 4870 512MB
and proccie+mobo combination shud be min(and best VFM,)with 1 PCI-express 2.0 16 lines slot
also,,give the options for worthy cabinet+smps options..so that cooling and power supply is sufficient for HD 4870..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2008)

aashu said:


> I want to buy a desktop for 45K excluding speakers and monitors..
> I want to have gfx card=HD 4870 512MB
> and proccie+mobo combination shud be min(and best VFM,)with 1 PCI-express 2.0 16 lines slot
> also,,give the options for worthy cabinet+smps options..so that cooling and power supply is sufficient for HD 4870..



1) Palit HD4870: 17k
2) Intel Core2Duo E8400 : 7.5k or Core2Quad Q9300 : 11k
3) ASUS P5Q Pro crossfire enabled pcie2.0 based board: 8.5k or MSI P45-Neo F: 5k
4) 2x2Gb  DDR2 800Mhz Kingston ram : 4k
5) Coolermaster Elite 330 cabinet: 2k
6) Coolermaster 600W PSU: 3k
7) Sony/Samsung dvd writer: 1.1k
8) Logitech multimedia keyboard + MX518 mouse: 2k
9) Western Digital 640Gb HDD: 3.5k

Did I forget anything else?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 1) Palit HD4870: 17k
> 2) Intel Core2Duo E8400 : 7.5k or Core2Quad Q9300 : 11k
> 3) ASUS P5Q Pro crossfire enabled pcie2.0 based board: 8.5k or MSI P45-Neo F: 5k
> 4) 2x2Gb DDR2 800Mhz Kingston ram : 4k
> ...


 

dude I am also going for the same config, but I am not for 3D gaming just movies & flash based games, so...
1) if I skip the gfx card will the onboard chip give me a standerd output?
2) a 500w psu will be enough for the config?
3) 1 GB RAM will be enough for me... is it ok?

actually I want to cut the budget...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

^^

1) Get atleast a 9400GT or 8400GS
2) ya
3) 2GB minimum this days but its upto you


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 10, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> dude I am also going for the same config, but I am not for 3D gaming just movies & flash based games, so...
> 1) if I skip the gfx card will the onboard chip give me a standerd output?
> 2) a 500w psu will be enough for the config?
> 3) 1 GB RAM will be enough for me... is it ok?
> ...



Man since u r buying the same with above mentioned setup, 1GB is enough for u but it isn't fair if u buying that CPU,MB & 500W PSU & keeping the 1GB RAM. Although the config. isn't much of use for ur usage but if u going for the same, then spend some bucks on RAM too.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, ur right, I should go for min 2 gb. But what about if I dont put the gfx ? isn’t the board enough ? 
Actually I want a c2d system with best mobo (not intel) & this config I find not bad.
These configs are in my mind, just unable to deside....
Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8200/E7200
Motherboard : MSI P45 Neo/P35 Neo-F/ASUS P5Q-Pro


----------



## janitha (Sep 10, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Ok, ur right, I should go for min 2 gb. But what about if I dont put the gfx ? isn’t the board enough ?
> Actually I want a c2d system with best mobo (not intel) & this config I find not bad.
> These configs are in my mind, just unable to deside....
> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8200/E7200
> Motherboard : MSI P45 Neo/P35 Neo-F/ASUS P5Q-Pro



These Mobos don't have IGP and you have to put a graphic card.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 10, 2008)

Can u pls suggest me a mobo with igp ? (not Intel, I prefer ASUS) It will be good if the board have ddr3 slot,


----------



## axxo (Sep 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 1) Palit HD4870: 17k
> 2) Intel Core2Duo E8400 : 7.5k or Core2Quad Q9300 : 11k
> 3) ASUS P5Q Pro crossfire enabled pcie2.0 based board: 8.5k or MSI P45-Neo F: 5k
> 4) 2x2Gb  DDR2 800Mhz Kingston ram : 4k
> ...



mousepad(USB/PS2) 
& no mentioning on soundcard/speakers?


----------



## janitha (Sep 10, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Can u pls suggest me a mobo with igp ? (not Intel, I prefer ASUS) It will be good if the board have ddr3 slot,



If you can afford DDR3, why should you go for it? Get a good board and a graphic card.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
Too early now.
Let the prices fall down.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Can u pls suggest me a mobo with igp ? (not Intel, I prefer ASUS) It will be good if the board have ddr3 slot,



What about a G33 chipset based mobo ?

ASUS P5K-VM


----------



## acewin (Sep 11, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Can u pls suggest me a mobo with igp ? (not Intel, I prefer ASUS) It will be good if the board have ddr3 slot,



mate you have made good choice so do no ruin it thinking of onboard gfx, new nVidia chipsets with 9300/9400 gfx card are still to come.

Considering thought of DDR3 upgrade later on get MSI P35 Neo-F Combo(not Neo-F) has 4 DIMMs 2 for DDR2 and 2 for DDR3.
The price of mobo is less than 5.5K so get a GPU like nVidia 8400/8500 would cost you less than 2K, better than any o the onboard gfx solution if any in 7K
or MSI 256MB DDR3 8600GT in 3K

get single stick 2GB RAM and not 2x 1GB RAM

all asus mobos costlier and not such VFM, but they are good.
According to you can think of Asus P5Q or P5Q Pro(has 2 pcie 2 slots) which are priced well according to the specs, and are strong mobos. But then again on IGP in them

Besides these other mobos which you can consider are Biostar TP35D2-A7 and Palit P35A in 4.2K and 4K respectively. So adding gpu to these P35 based mobos beats down any DG33 chipset based mobo. These also include Abit IP35E in 5.3K(which is overclockers delite)

other than these abit mobos I-N73HD(630i chipset + 7100GPU + HDMI) and Fatal1ty F-I90HD(ATI Radeon™ Xpress 1250 chipset + HDMI) are true value mobos with onboard gfx

I cannot say about reviews for these mobos, but according to me they are very strong, they are using very stable chipset and have very good specs


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ This is an awsome responce, thanks dude, I will take a look on the said boards & chose from them. 

If there is any board with on board IGP, I may prefer tht cos I dont want to invest on gfx now - after 6 months I will.
I prefer ASUS cos there is no Intel service center at Kolkata, & have previous experience with Intel service.

About RAM I should go for 2GB single stick.

Thanks guys, keep posting....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^1x2GB if the mobo supports dual-channel..... you will benefit more.....


----------



## acewin (Sep 11, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> ^^ This is an awsome responce, thanks dude, I will take a look on the said boards & chose from them.
> 
> If there is any board with on board IGP, I may prefer tht cos I dont want to invest on gfx now - after 6 months I will.
> I prefer ASUS cos there is no Intel service center at Kolkata, & have previous experience with Intel service.
> ...



what about MSI and Gigabyte boards.
Gfx decent cards are cheap now so you would not get problem if you go with buying GPU than onboard IGP

also some of the boards or better say most of he DG31 based boards do not support more than 1GB RAM if they have 4 DIMMs and only boards with 2 DIMMs support 2GB RAM, hence max RAM support is 4 GB only, just to let you know how you have to manage RAM


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 11, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> ^^ This is an awsome responce, thanks dude, I will take a look on the said boards & chose from them.
> 
> If there is any board with on board IGP, I may prefer tht cos I dont want to invest on gfx now - after 6 months I will.
> I prefer ASUS cos there is no Intel service center at Kolkata, & have previous experience with Intel service.
> ...



Excluding the fact of Hybrid graphics & AMD boards, better boards doesn't comes with IGP.
But u still have options like getting non-IGP & buy a used graphics card & later upgrade to best possible graphics card. 
In this case u can have best board & best graphics card & later on u can sell the older card but u will have best of the best.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello digitians,
Today i had gone to Prime ABGB to enquire and get some component quotes for my new PC upgrade. I have quite a lot of queries regarding the same.
1] In Western Digital drives which of the drives among WD5000AACS and WD5000AAkS is better?? This is coz there are no AAKS models available through out in da market there and i don't think it would available by Monday.

2] The shop didn't have Cooler Master 600 Extreme PSU but i was told by da shop guy that the Corsair VX 450W is highly efficient and its performance is equivalent to that of a Cooler Master 600W extreme.

3] They have G Skill 800Mhz RAM chips which come with a 5 yr replaceable warranty plus with heat sink on the chips. The shop guy says its the best of all the RAM chips available.

I have checked out some reviews for [2] and [3] on the net which states that these are really good and awesome products for anyone building a decent desktop or a moderate gaming rig.

But these are a few areas which  i am stuck on so, some advice would be really helpful in buying the components.

P.S. - I have decided to go for the MSI P45 Platinum Neo chipset with XFX 8600GT DDR3 graphics soln.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> 2] The shop didn't have Cooler Master 600 Extreme PSU but i was told by da shop guy that the Corsair VX 450W is highly efficient and its performance is equivalent to that of a Cooler Master 600W extreme.



ya corsair is very good...VX450W go 4 it



thelordrrulzzz said:


> 3] They have G Skill 800Mhz RAM chips which come with a 5 yr replaceable warranty plus with heat sink on the chips. The shop guy says its the best of all the RAM chips available.



if u have the budget then buy it...



thelordrrulzzz said:


> P.S. - I have decided to go for the MSI P45 Platinum Neo chipset with XFX 8600GT DDR3 graphics soln.


Dont go 4 XFX 8600GT (4 reason read the siggy of nVidia)....get atleast 9600GT


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys suggest me a good Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Combo for < 1500 - 2000 Rs..

Only Microsoft or Logitech plz..

I have this thing in my mind: *www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=058


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Guys suggest me a good Wireless Keyboard + Mouse Combo for < 1500 - 2000 Rs..
> 
> Only Microsoft or Logitech plz..
> 
> I have this thing in my mind: *www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=058



Logitech Wireless Ex90 for 1.2k

I am using it and its awesome .


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't go for Micrtosoft, Logitech is way better. I have used all wireless models of Microsoft & they r not up to the mark.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^Microsoft also builds good wireless sets..


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Ok, ur right, I should go for min 2 gb. But what about if I dont put the gfx ? isn’t the board enough ?
> Actually I want a c2d system with best mobo (not intel) & this config I find not bad.
> These configs are in my mind, just unable to deside....
> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8200/E7200
> Motherboard : MSI P45 Neo/P35 Neo-F/ASUS P5Q-Pro


This mobos don't have IGP, wait for G45 to launch(P45+IGP-X4500HD, good enough for even games).


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 16, 2008)

tkin said:
			
		

> This mobos don't have IGP, wait for G45 to launch(P45+IGP-X4500HD, good enough for even games).



@tkin
I juz look @ ur siggy,....
 why u go for evga 9800gtx+.. the hd4850 is the best VFM as of now....
do u have any particular reason..


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @tkin
> I juz look @ ur siggy,....
> why u go for evga 9800gtx+.. the hd4850 is the best VFM as of now....
> do u have any particular reason..


Been using ATI since god knows when (currently X1900XTX). Just switching to nVidia to see how they are doing these days(not good as it appears).

Anyway just wished to use nVidia to experiance the features they are offering(PhysX,CUDA etc).

Moreover, I made my buying decision a couple of months ago when HD48xx series hadn't been launched yet, chose the 8800GT then, just sticking to my buying decision.

*Just jumping the ships once in a while.*


P.S-No doubt, HD4850 is the best VFM, but again 9800GTX+ offers a 5%(although small) performance increase, also EVGA has the best customer support and warranty I've ever seen.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

^^


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^


*Just For Humour::*

*Don't Worry KPower, I'm here to defend the nVidia castle with you(Though I'm not a complete nVidia Fanboy, using ATI X1900XTX on ATI X200 Chipset)*


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 17, 2008)

tkin said:


> This mobos don't have IGP, wait for G45 to launch(P45+IGP-X4500HD, good enough for even games).


 

YA, I am going to wait for few months keeping in mind tht the market will fall in couple of months, but i think I will go for a gfx not for igp.

E84oo
MSI P35 Neo Combo F (DDR 3 support)/ P45 Neo F
*Palit 8400GS 512* 
DDR 2 - 2 GB 800
WD 250 GB
Coolermaster Extreme 500
Coolermaster B2 Pro (non transparent) - may be

All arround approx 22+ k

Thanks to all digitians, who has helped me a lot to make me a good choice & save money. I will ask for ur sugg. again before make the actual purchase - u guys r great for the novice like mine.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> YA, I am going to wait for few months keeping in mind tht the market will fall in couple of months, but i think I will go for a gfx not for igp.
> 
> E84oo
> MSI P35 Neo Combo F (DDR 3 support)/ P45 Neo F
> ...


Good Choice, anyway a Corsair VX450w P.S.U has more efficiency and reliebility than the CM 500w and its more VFM. The Corsair 450w P.S.U can output more power than the CM 500w one.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> YA, I am going to wait for few months keeping in mind tht the market will fall in couple of months, but i think I will go for a gfx not for igp.
> 
> E84oo
> MSI P35 Neo Combo F (DDR 3 support)/ P45 Neo F
> ...


8400GS... Dont go for that... instead go for atleast 8600GT from MSI,Mercury or even from Palit.... Which wouldn't cost mosre than 4k.....


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> 8400GS... Dont go for that... instead go for atleast 8600GT from MSI,Mercury or even from Palit.... Which wouldn't cost mosre than 4k.....


+1^^


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

ya ASUS's 256MB GDDR3 8600GT costs 2.9k .


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ya ASUS's 256MB GDDR3 8600GT costs 2.9k .


Isn't there a 512MB 8600GT?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ 512Mb won't make much difference for that entry level card. Save that money for something else.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ 512Mb won't make much difference for that entry level card. Save that money for something else.


Thought so, anyway just asking.(Probably the memory is DDR2)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

there is a 512MB GDDR2 edition of 8600GT which performs inferior than the 256MB GDDR3 version


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> there is a 512MB GDDR2 edition of 8600GT which performs inferior than the 256MB GDDR3 version


*YUCK!!*


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 17, 2008)

@tkin ..
Noted ur comments, will tht 450w will go for the 450w-corsair. Although coolermaster 600w is costing less than tht450w corsair.

@Rajkumar..
Thanks for the info - will change tht to 8600GT DDR3.

@Kpower...
If the Asus is @2.9 - then sure I will for tht one.

What about the motherboard - p45 or p35 combo ?? I like both, combo 1 has a ddr3 support.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> @tkin ..
> Noted ur comments, will tht 450w will go for the 450w-corsair. Although coolermaster 600w is costing less than tht450w corsair.
> 
> @Rajkumar..
> ...


*DDR3 is better for future compatibility.*(Still makes me wonder when I bought a 512MB DDR2 533MHz RAM for 3.5k)


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

I gonna change my rigs like below:

Rig1: p4+asus p5n-mx+7600gs+2gb+samsung17"crt
Rig2:e4600+Mobo+gpu+2gb+lcd19"viewsonic

I choose Palit N73V as my choice of mobo and for gpu my budget is around 5k only...(Down from 7k)... So i decide to go with MSI EN8600GT for 4.2k..
My ques.... could i play all new games @med wid that card....
or else i could wait for a month or two and go for HD4850...If so then suggest me a good mobo with good IGP... for around 3.5k...

Please clear me...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> or else i could wait for a month or two and go for HD4850...If so then suggest me a good mobo with good IGP... for around 3.5k...



wait for a month of two and go for HD4850 ..u will not be disappointed !


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> wait for a month of two and go for HD4850 ..u will not be disappointed !


Thats wat i m thinking.... Anyway now i go with some XFX Mobo with good IGP and fit it to my second rig and wait for and get a HD4850.... Thats rocking....


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats wat i m thinking.... Anyway now i go with some XFX Mobo with good IGP and fit it to my second rig and wait for and get a HD4850.... Thats rocking....


yes do that ..since i can see u are an avid gamer ...there is no point going for a 8600gt newer games will come up and u need a decent card to run them ...right now just manage with some way or other ...but for u i think HD4850 is a must !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Thats wat i m thinking.... Anyway now i go with some XFX Mobo with good IGP and fit it to my second rig and wait for and get a HD4850.... Thats rocking....



ya, that would be good.

But in 3.5k 

You can get a XFX 630i for 3k which has a good IGP.

For 6k, you can get a Gigabyte GA-G33 which has a nice IGP.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 17, 2008)

Finally after weeks of deliberation I got this upgrade to my old computer-
1] Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 processor.
2] MSI P45 Neo-F mobo.
3] Nvidia GeForce *XFX 8600GT DDR3* graphics soln.
4] GSkill 2Gb DDR2 RAM.
5] WD 500Gb *(WD5000AACS)* Sata HDD.
6] Corsair VX 450W SMPS.
7] Zebronics Bijli Cabinet.
8] Creative M2600 2.1 set of speakers.

Though had to chuck the TFT but may get it some time later.

A big thanks to KPower Mania, acewin, tkin, desiibond and other digitians for helping me in my quest to buy the best of components in my allocated budget.
A special thanks to *KPower Mania* for his constant advice and replies to my queries.

Regards,
thelordrrulzzz


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> Finally after weeks of deliberation I got this upgrade to my old computer-
> 1] Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 processor.
> 2] MSI P45 Neo-F mobo.
> 3] Nvidia GeForce *XFX 8600GT DDR3* graphics soln.
> ...



awesome purchase d00d....

thanks for your aprreciation. .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ You do deserve a pat dude


----------



## surinder (Sep 18, 2008)

Suggest me a motherboard for gaming under RS 4000/- for my proccesor is E8400,gfx card is 8600GT 256MB DDR3 and RAM is 2GB 667mhz DDR2.Mobo should also sport my next GFX card ATI HD4850 I mean to say the former one is PCIE1.0 and my upgrade card will be PCIE2.0.And would like to have suggesion on psu for 1k or so if it can handle this config including upcoming HD4850.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think there is a good mobo under 4k.

Go for MSI P45 Neo-F. price is around 5.5k

this mobo has PCIe 2.0.

YOu need atleast a 500W PSU for HD4850. Go for Corsair or Coolermaster. May cost you 2.5k


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 18, 2008)

surinder said:


> Suggest me a motherboard for gaming under RS 4000/- for my proccesor is E8400,gfx card is 8600GT 256MB DDR3 and RAM is 2GB 667mhz DDR2.Mobo should also sport my next GFX card ATI HD4850 I mean to say the former one is PCIE1.0 and my upgrade card will be PCIE2.0.And would like to have suggesion on psu for 1k or so if it can handle this config including upcoming HD4850.



I pretty much support desiibond's suggestion.

MSI P35 Neo-F will be an awesome buy d00d .

If you just cant spend more, look at the XFX 630i albeit it dosent have PCI-e 2.0 but it will support your HD4850 well and good.

Go for CM600W or Antec Trio 650W PSU.


----------



## surinder (Sep 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I pretty much support desiibond's suggestion.
> 
> MSI P35 Neo-F will be an awesome buy d00d .
> 
> ...



you mean to say PCI-e 2.0 doesn't make a graet performance differance and a PCI-e 2.0 standarded card can perform well on PCI-e 1.0 mobo if so why shouldn't I save a few bucks on mobo now and wait for some substentiol upgrade in nehallem era.But if gaming performance goes down dearly then I should approch it difrently and can go for best suited mobo now and stick with it if it last me for a year and half and no nehellems or bulldozers when available in near future.Please suggest which approch is good one save now and invest later or best mobo now along with HT4850 will serve me that far in  gaming.Last but not the least don't forget you guys have to tell me the mobos of both approches along with prices.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

surinder said:


> you mean to say PCI-e 2.0 doesn't make a graet performance differance and a PCI-e 2.0 standarded card can perform well on PCI-e 1.0 mobo if so why shouldn't I save a few bucks on mobo now and wait for some substentiol upgrade in nehallem era.But if gaming performance goes down dearly then I should approch it difrently and can go for best suited mobo now and stick with it if it last me for a year and half and no nehellems or bulldozers when available in near future.Please suggest which approch is good one save now and invest later or best mobo now along with HT4850 will serve me that far in  gaming.Last but not the least don't forget you guys have to tell me the mobos of both approches along with prices.



No, PCI-eX16 2.0 wont have a HUGE performance increment and I suggest you do save a few bucks.

Go for the XFX 630i.

It has awesome connectibility features.


----------



## surinder (Sep 19, 2008)

Price please and what about DG31 based mobos againset nvidia's 630i will they give me beter bang for my bucks as I own stand alone GFX card.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2008)

surinder said:


> Price please and what about DG31 based mobos againset nvidia's 630i will they give me beter bang for my bucks as I own stand alone GFX card.



Dunno much about G31 but AFAIK, its not good or better than XFX630i.

XFX 630i is costing around 3.5k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

surinder said:


> Price please and what about DG31 based mobos againset nvidia's 630i will they give me beter bang for my bucks as I own stand alone GFX card.



XFX 630i costs around 3.3k and its far better than DG31 mobos at that price tag..
DG31 chipset Mobo sucks....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> XFX 630i is costing around 3.5k.



+1 for the  statement!


----------



## surinder (Sep 20, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> XFX 630i costs around 3.3k and its far better than DG31 mobos at that price tag..
> DG31 chipset Mobo sucks....



Then what about G31 against 630i perpformace wise.Keep in mind my E8400+HT4850.


----------



## tkin (Sep 20, 2008)

surinder said:


> Then what about G31 against 630i perpformace wise.Keep in mind my E8400+HT4850.


*DG31 is good chipset, and I can promise that Intel mobo's are the most stable in the catagory (No overclocking though, with the awsome Wolfdale core you could go to 3.6GHz easily at stock cooler!!). *

P.S:-

The best chipset is the P45, one MSI mobo *asia.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1482&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170 offers the chipset at ~6k

So it's your choice, also guess what? Intel chipsets support Crossfire, so you can buy a HD4850(OR a HD4870, crossfire does'nt need similiar cards like SLI) later and go KABOOM

This the best board in the market now supporting Crossfire:- *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2269&modelmenu=1 at 8.5k

*Conclusion:-* DG31 is good(*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG31PR/configs.htm)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

tkin said:


> *DG31 is good chipset, and I can promise that Intel mobo's are the most stable in the catagory (No overclocking though, with the awsome Wolfdale core you could go to 3.6GHz easily at stock cooler!!). *
> 
> P.S:-
> 
> ...



Conclusion --- G31 is good, 630i is better and P45 is the best and X58 will be better. 

And ya, you can get a ASUS P5Q Deluxe and a HD4850 and then buy a HD4870x2 when the prices drop .

But the P5Q Deluxe will be out of your budget I think.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

agree intel boards are most stable board out there ...if anyone not looking for overclocking ...because here it has becomes a trend to suggest a mobo for overclocking but in india still not many people do it.

i would buy an intel mobo if i had to buy it for my family's use ...cos they will not use it for overclocking all they need is solid stable system ..which intel mobo provides!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> agree intel boards are most stable board out there ...if anyone not looking for overclocking ...because here it has becomes a trend to suggest a mobo for overclocking but in india still not many people do it.
> 
> i would buy an intel mobo if i had to buy it for my family's use ...cos they will not use it for overclocking all they need is solid stable system ..which intel mobo provides!



Ya, just imagine your grandpa OC'ing his E8400 on a ASUS P5Q and then benchmarking it with Crysis...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't underestimate grandpa's dude 

Don't you think that we continue with overclocking at the age of 80??


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Don't underestimate grandpa's dude
> 
> Don't you think that we continue with overclocking at the age of 80??




desiibond grandpa..... Me grandpa.... *sigh*... aging sucks


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

It was just a joke .


----------



## sonicspeed (Sep 20, 2008)

*Please Suggest Me A Good 16" WIDE Lcd.*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2008)

^^^wth, 16"???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Are there 16" LCDs available 

If you mean 19" then Dell 198WFP


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 20, 2008)

ofcourse there are 16" inches LCD available .... from LG, Benq, Acer etc ...costing anywhere between 6-7k ...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Are there 16" LCDs available
> 
> If you mean 19" then Dell 198WFP



yes guys they are available and 16" LCD's are quite popular for small bussiness people ..i have seen LG flatron models ..they are decent enough 

*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=6055&subcat=LCD


----------



## sonicspeed (Sep 21, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^wth, 16"???



yes sir, i need a 16" LCD



KPower Mania said:


> Are there 16" LCDs available
> 
> If you mean 19" then Dell 198WFP



no sir i mean 16" or if 15" is available.

i can not buy 19" lcd because of the high cost so i need a smaller and cheaper lcd screen.



*please suggest me a good, cheaper lcd.*


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2008)

why specifically 16 inch LCD, 
LCD 15 to 17 are priced almost same and the difference with 19 inch would also not be much. So recheck your thoughts.
where do you live.
Check in local market for what they have and the price.
Samsung, LG, Viewsonic all are good.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2008)

15" dispalys cost around 7k
17" displays cost around 8k
19" displays cost 9k-11k.

I saw one viewsonic 17" display with a resolution of 1440x900.Go for it. should be around 8.5k in price.

for 19", go for Dell 198wfp


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all I am planning to upgrade my computer. My budget is around Rs.20,000 .
Let me tell u what I am going to keep
1. DVD writer
2. Keyboard/mouse
3. Speakers
4. HDD
Now what I need
1. Monitor (LCD 17"" or 19")
2. Memory (2GB)
3. MotherBoard
4. Processor
5. Cabinet
I am open to AMD as well as Intel for the choice of processors but I am afraid that many of the softwares including my XP setup will not work for the 64bit architecture in AMD processors. Please suggest me a nice config.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 21, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> *please suggest me a good, cheaper lcd.*



Someone bought a 16" wide Viewsonic LCD for 6.5K . Go check LATEST PURCHASE THREAD!
May be u 'll find something better.

Edit: Dell E1609W is also a good option for u.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Hi all I am planning to upgrade my computer. My budget is around Rs.20,000 .
> Let me tell u what I am going to keep
> 1. DVD writer
> 2. Keyboard/mouse
> ...



Every new CPU ou t in the market is 64Bit.

1. go for a Dell 198WFP
2. Transcend 1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
3. XFX 630i (nice onboard IGP).
4. Intel Core2Duo E7200
5. Zebronics Bijli


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 21, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 15" dispalys cost around 7k
> 17" displays cost around 8k
> 19" displays cost 9k-11k.
> 
> ...



Yeah Dell 19" WFP is the best 19 inch LCD. 

But this is not the cheaper one whereas u can get some decent 19inch LCD's for 8K too from LG, SAMSUNG or other brands.



KPower Mania said:


> Every new CPU ou t in the market is 64Bit.
> 
> 1. go for a Dell 198WFP
> 2. Transcend 1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
> ...



And i m not sure if his entire list comes within his budget if he goes for this.



mad1231moody said:


> Hi all I am planning to upgrade my computer. My budget is around Rs.20,000 .
> Let me tell u what I am going to keep
> 1. DVD writer
> 2. Keyboard/mouse
> ...



Dude Kpower has suggested the best config. for u but u need to stretch the budget a lil bit.

For almost 9800/- u get only the 19inch LCD for rest of 10200/- u can't get all the stuff except u go with the used ones.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

D00d

198wfp = 9.8k
E7200 = 5.5k
XFX 630i - 3.2k
RAM = 1.8k

Total = 20,300/-


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 22, 2008)

> Every new CPU ou t in the market is 64Bit.
> 
> 1. go for a Dell 198WFP
> 2. Transcend 1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
> ...



Thanks fro ur valuable inputs. So if all are 64 bit then surely I will have to arrange for new XP setup or will the 32bit setup work on 64 bit system.



> D00d
> 
> 198wfp = 9.8k
> E7200 = 5.5k
> ...


Well thanks for the input, but then I will have to shell out more money for the cabinet but it is alright with me. Some questions
1. XFX 630i has support for dual channel RAM?
2. Does it has a PCI-e 16x slot
Friends can u also suggest me a alternative AMD setup.
Thank you


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> D00d
> 198wfp = 9.8k
> E7200 = 5.5k
> XFX 630i - 3.2k
> RAM = 1.8k



Damm, i didn't knew that 630i comes with reduced price?



mad1231moody said:


> Thanks fro ur valuable inputs. So if all are 64 bit then surely I will have to arrange for new XP setup or will the 32bit setup work on 64 bit system.
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the input, but then I will have to shell out more money for the cabinet but it is alright with me. Some questions
> ...



630i has only limitation that it supports single channel RAM.
Yes it has PCI-Ex x16 slot onto it.
AMD setup:
ASUS M3A78EH, MSI K9A2GM & several from various brands. But keep in mind that u buy AMD 7-series chipset or nVidia  8200 series chipset, they are better chipsets than any other chipset available.
ASUS M2A-VM(AMD690G), ASUS M2N-VM(nVidia 630A).

AMD4600+ @  2750/- 
X3 8450 @ 4900/-


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Intel will be better.

And yus, all 32Bit OSes work on 64Bit system.

I am posting this from Vista 32Bit on an Intel C2D rig.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Intel will be better.
> 
> And yus, all 32Bit OSes work on 64Bit system.
> 
> I am posting this from Vista 32Bit on an Intel C2D rig.


Thanks for that info friend.
Also the GEforce 8200m based motherboard has great onboard graphics right. But I also know that I will have to compromise on the processor then. But still tell me name of a good AMD proccy to go with that mobo.
And also friends I have heard good things bout Samsung SyncMaster 943NW, I can save 500 bucks there. But I really don't know how much edge the Dell 198wfp has over it. Waiting for your suggestions


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 23, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Thanks for that info friend.
> Also the GEforce 8200m based motherboard has great onboard graphics right. But I also know that I will have to compromise on the processor then. But still tell me name of a good AMD proccy to go with that mobo.
> And also friends I have heard good things bout Samsung SyncMaster 943NW, I can save 500 bucks there. But I really don't know how much edge the Dell 198wfp has over it. Waiting for your suggestions



Well if ur budget allows u then go for X3 8450 otherwise go for X2 5200+

Samsung SyncMaster 943NW has only one video input (D-Sub or VGA) whereas DELL SP198WFP has dual display options (D-sub & DVI) so u can attach 2 displays to single monitor. By spending 500/- more u get one extra display option. Besides, DVI is better than VGA.



sonicspeed said:


> *please suggest me a good, cheaper lcd.*



LG W1642S.(wide).
AOC 519SW.(wide).
AOC 1619SW.(wide). 
Dell E1609W.(wide).
VIEWSONIC VA1616W.(wide).

There u go! I believe there must be some more available so sit back for more suggestions.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 23, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Well if ur budget allows u then go for X3 8450 otherwise go for X2 5200+
> 
> Samsung SyncMaster 943NW has only one video input (D-Sub or VGA) whereas DELL SP198WFP has dual display options (D-sub & DVI) so u can attach 2 displays to single monitor. By spending 500/- more u get one extra display option. Besides, DVI is better than VGA.


Thanks for clearing my doubt for which monitor to choose. If I go for the AMD phenom proccy X3 8450 and the Geforce 8200 based mobo then will it be better than a E7200+XFX 630i or I am just wasting my money over the AMD setup?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubt for which monitor to choose. If I go for the AMD phenom proccy X3 8450 and the Geforce 8200 based mobo then will it be better than a E7200+XFX 630i or I am just wasting my money over the AMD setup?



C2D is better if u want games,movies ..it has an edge over X3 architecture and E7200 is really good proccy ...u can do anything with it ,that is required from any processor to do!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

(Looking for comp@ddict..)
I agree with imgame(i never say ^^+1) and E7200+XFX 630i is sure a lot better than AMD counterpart..... Dont hesitate to pick that.....


----------



## sonicspeed (Sep 23, 2008)

thank u harryneopotter ji, imgame2 ji, acewin ji, desiibond ji , keith_j_snyder2 ji for your suggestions.
is there any 16" lcd with dvi and anyone can give the right cost of lcd & which is the best one?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

sonicspeed said:


> thank u harryneopotter ji, imgame2 ji, acewin ji, desiibond ji , keith_j_snyder2 ji for your suggestions.
> is there any 16" lcd with dvi and anyone can give the right cost of lcd & which is the best one?


16" lcd...

17" acer - 7500
17" ViewSonic - 7900
17" Samsung - 8400
(Prices mentioned above are here in Chennai.. So it varies by +/- few bucks....)
With few bucks added you get a 19" lcd...
ViewSonic 19" LCD costs about 9200 Rs and its really good one... (BTW I use the ViewSonic 19" one...)


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 23, 2008)

OK guyz thanks for ur suggestions. So as all of you'll are praising the E7200 so much I will go with it. I asked for the Geforce 8200 bcoz it won the Best IGP solution in PC world july awards. But now it is OK and I will route for E7200+ XFX630i


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

^Yup, go for it.

You wont regret it!!!


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 24, 2008)

can u please tell me which proccy is better  AMD phenomX3 8450 or AMD Athlon X2 6000+ ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 24, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> can u please tell me which proccy is better  AMD phenomX3 8450 or AMD Athlon X2 6000+ ?



Phenom X3 8450



mad1231moody said:


> OK guyz thanks for ur suggestions. So as all of you'll are praising the E7200 so much I will go with it. I asked for the Geforce 8200 bcoz it won the Best IGP solution in PC world july awards. But now it is OK and I will route for E7200+ XFX630i



Its the best for u & besides its a 45nm(Penryn Core) processor(the best processor) which can be overclocked upto 4GHZ!



sonicspeed said:


> thank u harryneopotter ji, imgame2 ji, acewin ji, desiibond ji , keith_j_snyder2 ji for your suggestions.
> is there any 16" lcd with dvi and anyone can give the right cost of lcd & which is the best one?



Can u give us some price range? It will be easier for us to suggest u whats the best for u.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> can u please tell me which proccy is better  AMD phenomX3 8450 or AMD Athlon X2 6000+ ?



Out of this, Phenom X3 8450 .......but IMO, AMD sux this days. Stick with Intel.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 24, 2008)

C2D E7200 - 5475
Ram - 2 GB - 2000  (which one is better DDR2 OR DDR3)
Cabinet - Iball - 1800 (iball International designer Gamer Computer Case With 400W PSU)
Rs - 9275
Very confused with motherboard. (need a good mobo Upgradability is prior concern)

(Please do not suggest Intel Mobos they suk really bad)

My range for mother is 
2k to 6k (do consider graphic onboard or gfx card need just to work not serious abt it IGP will work to..)


Will Add GFX card afterward no budget Now so do suggest that too...


So the total would be 15k
Or should i look for AMD ?


I use my machine 24/7 must be power efficient, I download, upload, Surf HEAVILY and i mean it heavily. Sometimes Convert Movies to other format. I love collecting Movies and stuff. Machine Should be Upgradeable to GOOD GRAPHIC CARD.


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 24, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Phenom X3 8450


 


but then y does  Phenom X3 8450 cost less than Athlon 64 X2 6000+ ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 24, 2008)

blackbird said:


> C2D E7200 - 5475
> Ram - 2 GB - 2000  (which one is better DDR2 OR DDR3)
> Cabinet - Iball - 1800 (iball International designer Gamer Computer Case With 400W PSU)
> Rs - 9275
> ...



Well as for now DDR2 is cheaper but DDR3 is better if u can afford it & there isn't much difference between their performance.

E7200 is fine as rest of the stuff. MSI P45 Neo-F is best suited for ur budget but it doesn't have IGP so u have to look for cheaper graphics card as for now & later upgrade it.
new nVidia 7200GS comes for 1200/- but u can look for used cards for display till u get ur gaming freak.

As for power efficiency AMD processors still leads the way when paired with AMD 7-series/nVidia 8200-series chipset but won't give u enough space for overclocking while INTEL counterpart excels in overclocking.

AMD X38450+AMD780G/nVidia 8200 chipset gives good value & some good power saving options.

So pick whatever suits u.



earlyman21 said:


> but then y does  Phenom X3 8450 cost less than Athlon 64 X2 6000+ ?



No its not! 
X3 8450 is for 4900/- & X2 6000+ is for 4450/-


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Out of this, Phenom X3 8450 .......but IMO, AMD sux this days. Stick with Intel.


 

y plz let me know was thinking of an amd setup 



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> As for power efficiency AMD processors still leads the way when paired with AMD 7-series/nVidia 8200-series chipset but won't give u enough space for overclocking while INTEL counterpart excels in overclocking.
> 
> AMD X38450+AMD780G/nVidia 8200 chipset gives good value & some good power saving options.
> 
> ...


 
Really where or which site ? 

As I ll be playing  games &  surfing the net  i need 2 know


----------



## janitha (Sep 24, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> y plz let me know was thinking of an amd setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*www.deltapage.com/


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

blackbird said:


> Very confused with motherboard. (need a good mobo Upgradability is prior concern)
> 
> (Please do not suggest Intel Mobos they suk really bad)
> My range for mother is
> ...



Get ASUS P5Q VM - 6k(Availability is an issue)
or
ABIT I-N73HD - 4k(Onboard IGP)
ASUS P5K VM - 5k

All these Moboss have good IGP...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ or get something like this

XFX 630i motherboard: 3k
MSI 8600GT: 2.8k-3k

I heard that Abit is going out of businnes. not a good choice to go for it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

The ASUS 8600GT is a better gfx card.


----------



## TechHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi All,
I am planning to buy a new desktop. Primarily using it for web application development, gaming and some entertainment.
Please suggest me a good configuration. I am looking at a budget of around 35K(max 40K).
I am actually confused with whether to go with a Q6600 processor or with C2D based configuration.

Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

TechHunter said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to buy a new desktop. Primarily using it for web application development, gaming and some entertainment.
> Please suggest me a good configuration. I am looking at a budget of around 35K(max 40K).
> I am actually confused with whether to go with a Q6600 processor or with C2D based configuration.
> ...



For gaming , C2D is better.........

Intel C2D E7200
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
WD Caviar 640GB
CM EP 600W PSU
CM Elite 330 cabinet
LG H55n optical drive
Altec Lansing BXR1121
Logitech Gaming G1 Desktop kbd+mouse
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> For gaming , C2D is better.........
> 
> Intel C2D E7200
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> ...



^^ Just make this a standard config for the budget of 35-40k... This will reduce our time posting the same config for multiple users....


----------



## juggler (Sep 24, 2008)

what is the approximate  cost of the above mentioned config and hows performance of 
MSI P45 Neo-F. I am planning to buy a similar config just not sure about the motherboard


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

juggler said:


> what is the approximate  cost of the above mentioned config and hows performance of
> MSI P45 Neo-F. I am planning to buy a similar config just not sure about the motherboard


Around 35-40k....
The Mobo is a good one and dont hesitate to pick it....


----------



## TechHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> For gaming , C2D is better.........
> 
> Intel C2D E7200
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> ...



Thanks,
I was bit confused over C2D and Q6600 as some friends suggested that quad will be better option over C2D.

Just one more thing, regarding the gfx card, how different will Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR2 be  from the  HD4850 512MB GDDR3?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

juggler said:


> what is the approximate  cost of the above mentioned config and hows performance of
> MSI P45 Neo-F. I am planning to buy a similar config just not sure about the motherboard




MSI P45 Neo-F only gets a lot of praise from me. Its THE best mobo under 7k. Just blows the other mobos at that price. It is a worthy successor to the MSI P35 Neo-F, which is still a good mobo in its own rights.........anyways, if its a buying decision, go for the MSI P45 Neo-F eyes closed .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

TechHunter said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> I was bit confused over C2D and Q6600 as some friends suggested that quad will be better option over C2D.


C2D is hell lot better than Q6600 in gaming despite of it four cores.... So pick atleast a E7200..


			
				TechHunter said:
			
		

> Just one more thing, regarding the gfx card, how different will Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR2 be  from the  HD4850 512MB GDDR3?



A lot.... A Palit 9800GT was beaten black and blue by Palit HD4850.... Get HD blindly,if u want pure gaming horse power .....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

TechHunter said:


> Thanks,
> I was bit confused over C2D and Q6600 as some friends suggested that quad will be better option over C2D.
> 
> Just one more thing, regarding the gfx card, how different will Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR2 be  from the  HD4850 512MB GDDR3?



the Palit 9800GT is like 10-12% slower than the HD4850. If you OC the 9800GT, then it will match the performance of the HD4850.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

TechHunter said:


> Thanks,
> I was bit confused over C2D and Q6600 as some friends suggested that quad will be better option over C2D.
> 
> Just one more thing, regarding the gfx card, how different will Palit 9800GT 512MB DDR2 be  from the  HD4850 512MB GDDR3?




is there a model of palit 9800GT with DDR2 model ??  if there is it will be slower than DDR3 model 

and HD4850 is much better card ...than 9800gt .with much better scaling to higher resolution when applied eye candies ....if u can buy HD4850 ...always go for it ...HD4850 is approximately ..15-20% faster than 9800gt ...well infact usually there is no comparison between 9800gt and HD4850 ...usually HD4850 is compared with 9800gtx (a higher model of 9800 series ) and its much better card than 9800gtx in every way .....so i guess this will give u an idea ...


----------



## blackbird (Sep 24, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Well as for now DDR2 is cheaper but DDR3 is better if u can afford it & there isn't much difference between their performance.
> 
> E7200 is fine as rest of the stuff. MSI P45 Neo-F is best suited for ur budget but it doesn't have IGP so u have to look for cheaper graphics card as for now & later upgrade it.
> new nVidia 7200GS comes for 1200/- but u can look for used cards for display till u get ur gaming freak.
> ...





rajkumar_pb said:


> Get ASUS P5Q VM - 6k(Availability is an issue)
> or
> ABIT I-N73HD - 4k(Onboard IGP)
> ASUS P5K VM - 5k
> ...





desiibond said:


> ^^ or get something like this
> 
> XFX 630i motherboard: 3k
> MSI 8600GT: 2.8k-3k
> ...





beta testing said:


> The ASUS 8600GT is a better gfx card.





keith_j_snyder2, rajkumar_pb, desiibond, beta testing

Thanks Guys
Still some Question

I was confused in AMD and Intel because of this Point (Most of the people confuse because of this)
1) Intel best Processor  (E7200) but base (Motherboards) are not good 
2) AMD not good at Processor but Best Base 780g Chipset

Now both are real competitor on the above point
So here are the Tie Breaker Question

1) Can Intel E7200 be overclocked 3.0 easily 
2) with any base or suggest one good base
3) Does it need more than 400w PSU ? 
4) Will it work with the Default CPU Fan if not than what GHz will without need for cooler?
5) After successfully overclocking will it be comparable to C2D E8400 (3.00GHz) ? Means it will Practically become E8400 Right ? Than will it beat any AMD Phenom + Base 780g in case of HD content ? Will i will see the performance in 3D, APP, GAMES, ETC ETC ?
6) Will it consume more power after overclocking ? like i know that E7200 consume 65w Will it require more than that ?
7) Is crossfire tech available in Intel Base ? (i think crossfire = 1GFX + 1GFX = 2GFX Power at a Time) If not than Anything similar because this is the Upgradeable essential part.
8 ) Will i have to concern abt RAM ? DDR2 800 MHz will be sufficient considering overclocking ? Special brand ?
9) The base of Amd is Advantage (i.e 780g) can it be beaten with a good combo (MB + GFX) price under 6k ? can any one suggest one ?
(The price is set to 6k because GA-MA780G comes under 4.5k)



Suggested Motherboards + GFX card

MSI P35 Neo-F
MSI P45 Neo-F + nVidia 7200GS
XFX 630i + MSI 8600GT or Asus  (630i = i think this means XFX MG-630I-7109 Motherboard)
ASUS P5Q VM
ASUS P5K VM
ABIT I-N73HD
ABIT IP35-e



Nobody suggested Gigabyte Product do suggest one with price.

The motherboard should consist this
1333mhz +
DDR3 support
Memory 	 4GB - 8GB
SATA RAID
Pata Support atleast one
Land card 1Gbps
PCI-E 2.0 (Upgrading plus point) i think it is pci-e 32x (can be avoided)
HDMI Dvi etc if possible. (because it competing with 780g which consist this)


Also i want to ask two things
1) Can i get tv cable signal (Coaxial or dishtv) on computer with GFX card and record them ?
2) Many board above state 
Supported CPU Type = Core 2 Extreme (dual and quad core), Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Quad, Celeron D, Pentium 4, Pentium 4, Pentium D 9XX, Pentium D 8XX 
Does that means it work with my P4 2.4 478 Pin processor ? LOL just a guess


----------



## TechHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
Now i have some good idea about this configuration and the pricing also comes around 40-43K as per the prices are ITware.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2008)

blackbird said:
			
		

> keith_j_snyder2, rajkumar_pb, desiibond, beta testing
> 
> 1) Can intel E7200 be overclocked 3.0 easily


Yes...


			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> 2) with any base or suggest one good base


MSI P45Neo F,XFX 630i and ASUS Mobos are best for OC


			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> 3) Does it need more than 400w PSU ?


A Corsair VX450W is min if u use a gfx card.. Otherwise tats ok...


			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> 4) Will it work with the Default Cpu Fan if not than what Ghz will without need for cooler?


I'm not sure, but it will.....


			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> 5) After successfull overclocking will it be comparable to C2D E8400 (3.00GHz) ? Means it will Pratically


Yes..... 



			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> become E8400 Right ? Than will it beat any AMD Phenom + Base 780g in case of HD content ? Will i will see the performance in 3D, APP, GAMES, ETC ETC ?
> 6) Will it consume more power after overclocking ? like i know that E7200 consume 65w Will it require more than that ?


Nope..



			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> 7) Is crossfire tech available in Intel Base ? (i think crossfire = 1GFX + 1GFX = 2GFX Power at a Time) If not than Anything similar because this is the Upgradablity essential part.


Yes, Palit P35A, 


			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> Will i have to concern abt RAM ? DDR2 800 MHz will be sufficient considering overclocking ? Special brand ?





			
				blackbird said:
			
		

> 9) The base of Amd is Advantage (i.e 780g) can it be beaten with a good combo (MB + GFX) price under 6k ? can any one suggest one ?
> (The price is set to 6k because GA-MA780G comes under 4.5k)


Not at all.....


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

> 1) Intel best Processor  (E7200) but base (Motherboards) are not good


wrong ! haven't u heard about ASUS/MSI/biostar/gigabyte  P35 P45 based mobos ..its just that they are costly and not exactly VFM ..thats all but they are great performing mobos u can get ...ofccourse u can't get other things like onboard video and things like that on them..which is readily available ....AMD mobos have these extra feature but performance wise they are still behind intel counterparts...



> 2) AMD not good at Processor but Best Base 780g Chipset


do u buy a system for a mobo ...CPU is still heart of a computer system ..and mobo is support ..the better the support the better performance ..



> 1) Can Intel E7200 be overclocked 3.0 easily


yes u can ...but u won't need cos E7200 @2.53 can do anything u want be it games or multimedia but still its one of the best overclockers ...gets 3.2 GHz easily ...


> 2) with any base or suggest one good base


means ..that new kind of terminology to me  ....


> 3) Does it need more than 400w PSU ?


if u are overclocking and have a good gfx card yes u will need a good PSU ..


> 4) Will it work with the Default CPU Fan if not than what GHz will without need for cooler?


any CPU if u overclock can handle only upto a point with stock cooler u will have to move on to aftermarket cooler after some time ..but e7200 might manage till 3GHz with stock cooler...actually it depends on individual processor so its difficult to predict generally ..no one can!!



> 5) After successfully overclocking will it be comparable to C2D E8400 (3.00GHz) ?


not really !! i hope u do understand that processor is simply not about core frequency anymore..there is cache...cache level,fab process,architecture ...so many things..


> Means it will Practically become E8400 Right ?


never !! 


> Than will it beat any AMD Phenom + Base 780g in case of HD content ? Will i will see the performance in 3D, APP, GAMES, ETC ETC ?


yes by all means even @2.53 GHz it beats AMD counterpart in games,multimedia,movies ....no probs there ...



> 6) Will it consume more power after overclocking ? like i know that E7200 consume 65w Will it require more than that ?


usually overclocking consumes more power ...but a good 500W PSU will be sufficient...



> 7) Is crossfire tech available in Intel Base ? (i think crossfire = 1GFX + 1GFX = 2GFX Power at a Time) If not than Anything similar because this is the Upgradeable essential part.


right now intel chipset only supports crossfire ..so if u are looking for SLI ...intel chipsets are not the way ....but ATI cards rock this time of time ...



> 8 ) Will i have to concern abt RAM ? DDR2 800 MHz will be sufficient considering overclocking ? Special brand ?


it should be ...but u want to overclock look from the RAM from corsair atleast,or OCZ ..


> 9) The base of Amd is Advantage (i.e 780g) can it be beaten with a good combo (MB + GFX) price under 6k ? can any one suggest one ?
> (The price is set to 6k because GA-MA780G comes under 4.5k)


thats where intel mobos lack ...no good onboard gfx ...with overclocking support...

but u can't have everthing when u are spending just 6k ...compromises have to be made better performance more price ...

Suggested Motherboards + GFX card

MSI P35 Neo-F ---> will need gfx with it 
MSI P45 Neo-F + nVidia 7200GS-->only if u want to upgrade ur gfx lateron its not powerful gfx card
XFX 630i + MSI 8600GT or Asus  (630i = i think this means XFX MG-630I-7109 Motherboard)---> best option if u are going for intel so far in ur price range ...
ASUS P5Q VM--->>good mobo with G45 chipset ..but might be little costly for u 
ASUS P5K VM---->>G33 based mobo alright !
ABIT I-N73HD--->abit is in end of life phase so not recommended!
ABIT IP35-e--->>abit is in end of life phase so not recommended!



Nobody suggested Gigabyte Product do suggest one with price.

The motherboard should consist this
1333mhz +
DDR3 support
Memory      4GB - 8GB
SATA RAID
Pata Support atleast one
Land card 1Gbps
PCI-E 2.0 (Upgrading plus point) i think it is pci-e 32x (can be avoided)
HDMI Dvi etc if possible. (because it competing with 780g which consist this)





> 1) Can i get tv cable signal (Coaxial or dishtv) on computer with GFX card and record them ?


yes u can 



> 2) Many board above state
> Supported CPU Type = Core 2 Extreme (dual and quad core), Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Quad, Celeron D, Pentium 4, Pentium 4, Pentium D 9XX, Pentium D 8XX
> Does that means it work with my P4 2.4 478 Pin processor ? LOL just a guess


no all the C2D processor works on new socket called LG775...so answer is no!


----------



## earlyman21 (Sep 24, 2008)

Which one of this is better  ?
PLZ TELL me

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.00GHz @ 4.8k
AMD Phenom X3 8450 2.1GHz @ 4.9k   
AMD Phenom X3 8750 2.3GHz @ ???                              

                                            OR
Intel core 2 duo E7200 @ 2.53GHz @ 5.5k

I Don't know the price of *AMD Phenom X3 8750 2.3GHz*


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> Which one of this is better  ?
> PLZ TELL me
> 
> Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.00GHz @ 4.8k
> ...



Out of this three, the X3 8750 seems to be the best. 

Actually, I havent seen its reviews as I hardly care about AMD CPUs but as it is tri-core, it will be better.

For gaming though, E7200 will be better.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

@earlyman21  E7200 is better than all of them ...



KPower Mania said:


> Out of this three, the X3 8750 seems to be the best.
> 
> Actually, I havent seen its reviews as I hardly care about AMD CPUs but as it is tri-core, it will be better.
> 
> For gaming though, E7200 will be better.




can't find the reviews i have seen before but C2D is better than X3 in games,movies other things ..even when they are three cores ....but X3 performs better in winrar applications or application that depends on many threads...which are very few .... unless one wants to use a winrar application all day ...i think C2D is better ...

found it ...
here is the proof !! 

*www.digit-life.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-x3-8750-p2.html

*www.digit-life.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-x3-8750-p3.html

just shows how good E7200 is ....


----------



## acewin (Sep 24, 2008)

TechHunter said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to buy a new desktop. Primarily using it for web application development, gaming and some entertainment.
> Please suggest me a good configuration. I am looking at a budget of around 35K(max 40K).
> I am actually confused with whether to go with a Q6600 processor or with C2D based configuration.
> ...



mate you did not mention if you needed monitor or not.
getting P35 based mobo in 4-4.5K + a decent low cost GPU like 8400GS/8500GT in 2K or 8600GT in 3K is very good option,
that is what I will suggest in addition to what anyone has suggested.
9600GT in 5.5K and HD3850 in 5K

Buy E7200 get a better overall config than thinking of little more priced Q6600

@Blackbird
as for AMD vs Intel, intel's huge bonus is its overclockability besides the good performance. and yeah sure E7200 can be well overclocked to 3.6GHz pretty easily, the power reqs wont increase alot but heating will for sure. his easily beats 3 core based phenoms also

and if you can spend 6K for mobo in AMD then you can get good option in intel also as I mentioned above for TechHunter

DDR3 support mobos are costlier, the best option if you want DDR3 is MSI P35 Neo-F Combo in 4.3K has 4 slots two for DDR2 and two for DDR3, a solid and highly recommended mobo

There are good motherboards from Gigabyte also price being same as MSI but both are less costlier than Asus, noone mentioned mostly because of a little edge over here and there while considering the mobos to give you the exact models. not much of a diference.

FOr PSU people will recommend Corsair VX450 or Cooler Master 600W, because GPUs are real power monsters and considering you wanna change GPU latter, also if wanna overclock get stable PSUs not cheap builds.

Crossfire is available in newer mobos which are based on P45 chipsets, if you want anything equivalent having on board GPU then there are Gigabyte mobos based on G45 chipset which is equivalent to P45 + intel X4500HD gfx, except having little less ports and connecting options than P45 chipset mobos. and as ingame2 mentioned Palit P35A mobo

ingame2 already mentioned about each mobo and GPU options for them

again if you can spend then get P35 or P45 based mobo with a low end GPU.

and last words, which would also help in deciding between PalitP35A or MSI Neo Combo is that MSI P35 Neo combo will support max of 4GB DDR2 or 4GB DDR3 and DDR2 and DDR3 cannot be used at the same time, so it will be like you are using 4GB DDR3, while in Palit you can go upto 8GB DDR2 which would certainly beat 4GB DDR3

*Guys, now I have a general question if anyone can comment
that is for UPS can anyone comment on 800VA HP UPS, its available here in Bangalore in around 2.8K, my mate had bought it earlier last year when we were buying a rig as APC is costlier.*


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 25, 2008)

blackbird said:


> keith_j_snyder2, rajkumar_pb, desiibond, beta testing
> 
> Thanks Guys
> Still some Question
> ...




U r welcome from me & rest of the forum members.

Although rajkumar_pb has already mentioned almost everything so i 'll make it short & simple.

In one line -u r confused about the best performance & more power savings in one.

See Intel E7200+P45/630i does have power savings onto it but not when compared to AMD780G. This doesn't mean that u will have to pay 10 times more bill than what u used to pay. The difference isn't much, its almost 15-20% power savings which isn't a major step but sure noticeable.
At stock E7200 is also a good power saver but when u overclock it, it becomes power hungry beast & can go more than 4GHZ, so thats why u need a good quality PSU.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> @earlyman21  E7200 is better than all of them ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I forgot to post that it is better in 'multi-tasking' and E7200 is better in everything else. Thanks for the reviews. Seems like the big sites (Tom's Hardware, guru3d, Anand Tech, etc) are busy in reviewing AMD's X4s and 7xx mobos ...... hardly any X3 reviews there.


----------



## sunnythedreamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. Lastweek my house was robbed in noon when no one was at flat. They took away my laptop among other things. I donot have money to buy a laptop now. So friends please help me to build myself a cheap yet powerful desktop. My budget is 22k.

I need the following:
1) Intel Coreduo..(i am not so particular about clock speed...happy with 1.8/2Ghtz)
2) Motherboard not sure (945 is in my mind but if better options are there please let me know).
3) 2GB ram
4)160 GB HDD will be Ok with me.
5) 19" TFT
6) KBD and optical mouse (not sure how much these will cost)
7) Cabinet ( i like the small cabinets, it looks good and space saving..not sure if it can come in my budget).
8. A UPS 
9) speaker set. (5.1 is 

Guys my budget is 22K. Can be extended a bit if required. Please help me in building my PC in whatever way you deem fit. I will use this PC for little games also apart from regular MS word and photoshop and internet browsing.

waiting for replies.

Sunny
new delhi


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

sunnythedreamer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Lastweek my house was robbed in noon when no one was at flat. They took away my laptop among other things. I donot have money to buy a laptop now. So friends please help me to build myself a cheap yet powerful desktop. My budget is 22k.
> 
> ...



Very sorry for your loss........ robbers are a pain in the a$$ .

Anyways, here you go -->>

1) Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (2.5 Ghz..... happy, arent you ?)
2) XFX 630i mobo (way better than the 945)
3) Transcend DDR2 800MHz 2GB RAM
4) Seagate 250GB 7200.10 HDD
5)Zebronics Bijli cabby (not the small ones but it looks awesome and comes with a PSU, saving some money).
6) ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 (awesome VFM card)
7)Logitech Multimedia Desktop (keyboard + mouse)
8) LG E500 15" CRT (low level LCDs arent good so a CRT is a better option)
9) You wont get 5.1 speakers .....better get good and cheap VFM 2.1 speakers ........ look at the Altec Lansing BXR1121 ......nice speakers


----------



## tah786er (Sep 25, 2008)

hi, my name is taher i wantwd to buy a pc for gamin ,& i also wanted a good coolin system bcoz i gonna keep my pc on for 7-8 hours daily and my budget is 85,000/-


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Very sorry for your loss........ robbers are a pain in the a$$ .
> 
> Anyways, here you go -->>
> 
> ...



Look @ his budget, 22K....Are u sure that all these parts will come around within 22K... I dont think so... It costs almost around 26k man..... I dont think he gonna increase his budget +4k....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Look @ his budget, 22K....Are u sure that all these parts will come around within 22K... I dont think so... It costs almost around 26k man..... I dont think he gonna increase his budget +4k....



lol I forgot to add the cost of grafix card while posting it......

so, go for a E4500 instead a E7200.....
and go for a Hitachi 160GB 7200RPM drive instead the one I suggested.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> lol I forgot to add the cost of grafix card while posting it......
> 
> so, go for a E4500 instead a E7200.....
> and go for a Hitachi 160GB 7200RPM drive instead the one I suggested.



He already opened a new thread and i give some config that he can get all within 22k... But he post here for second time... WTF!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

tah786er said:


> hi, my name is taher i wantwd to buy a pc for gamin ,& i also wanted a good coolin system bcoz i gonna keep my pc on for 7-8 hours daily and my budget is 85,000/-



OMG rich guy.......

anyways, go for this awesome config -->>

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
ASUS P5Q Pro
2x2GB Corsair 1066MHz RAM
2x WD Caviar 640GB HDD
Palit HD4870 Sonic+
Cooler Master Extreme Power 750W
Cooler Master CM690 cabinet
Dell 228WFP 22" LCD
Creative T6060 5.1 speakers
Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty sound card
Microsoft Ergonomic Natural Keyboard
Logitech G5 mouse
Thermal Right Ultra 120 aftermarket cooler.

Buy this......... you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

tah786er said:


> hi, my name is taher i wantwd to buy a pc for gamin ,& i also wanted a good coolin system bcoz i gonna keep my pc on for 7-8 hours daily and my budget is 85,000/-



Get the config mentioned by KPowerMania

Change : Get a E8500 instead of E8400...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> He already opened a new thread and i give some config that he can get all within 22k... But he post here for second time... WTF!!!



he's new here .......... will settle down in some time....

What happened to the PC you were gonna purchased  

You said that you were gonna buy a HD4850 .....



rajkumar_pb said:


> Get the config mentioned by KPowerMania
> 
> Change : Get a E8500 instead of E8400...



There is hardly any diference between the both to justify the extra 1.5k you pay for it. Even a n00b can OC the E8400 to match the performance of the E8500....... E8400 seems the logical choice.

PS->> Having higher budget does not mean to spend everything you have! You can try and save a bit too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> he's new here .......... will settle down in some time....
> 
> What happened to the PC you were gonna purchased
> 
> You said that you were gonna buy a HD4850 .....



I said i got it by the end of October... Is it October?
Anyway sure i'll get the Red Monster and tap it in my rig to make Crysis cry....

But a E8500 can also be easily OC'ed to 4.3GHz and what u think abt that now...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I said i got it by the end of October... Is it October?
> Anyway sure i'll get the Red Monster and tap it in my rig to make Crysis cry....
> 
> But a E8500 can also be easily OC'ed to 4.3GHz and what u think abt that now...



Well, E8400 can also reach at that level eajily .

And I forgot the October part.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Well, E8400 can also reach at that level eajily .
> 
> And I forgot the October part.....



Nope..... i just stop arguing things with u coz it makes me feek tired.. and too many smilies.... Anyway i inform u all when i ditched my sys with Red Monster.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Nope..... i just stop arguing things with u coz it makes me feek tired.. and too many smilies.... Anyway i inform u all when i ditched my sys with Red Monster.....



Actually every statement I posted to argue you (which are very less in number) is true... its just that you dont wanna accept it . Anyways, I hope you get your rig ASAP and enjoy gaming on it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

U never gonna change kiddo......


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> U never gonna change kiddo......



A quote from a movie :--



> "woh insaan hi kya jo badal jaaye !!"



I know I am young....... maybe the youngest on the forum but still I dont like people going around calling me a kiddo.... i am small but that dosent mean I havent got an attitude .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> A quote from a movie :--
> I know I am young....... maybe the youngest on the forum but still I dont like people going around calling me a kiddo.... i am small but that dosent mean I havent got an attitude .



OK...!!Man.....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> OMG rich guy.......
> 
> anyways, go for this awesome config -->>
> 
> ...



Like to change few things.
Since the budget is 85K, u should look for Q9450 & no need foe such a monstrous PSU, Corsair HX620 can also do the job pretty well.
Rest is best for u.



KPower Mania said:


> Very sorry for your loss........ robbers are a pain in the a$$ .
> 
> Anyways, here you go -->>
> 
> ...



If u can stretch it lil bit more, get XpertVision 9600GT for 5600/- way better over 8600GT & best VFM card capable of running current gen. games at med-high settings.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Like to change few things.
> Since the budget is 85K, u should look for Q9450 & no need foe such a monstrous PSU, Corsair HX620 can also do the job pretty well.
> Rest is best for u.
> 
> ...



Support you!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Offtopic: 
@KPower Mania:
Changed ur avatar....! Its looking cool dude... And is this one is designed by you?


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Why is the RAM Frequency being shown as 400MHz while it is 800MHz. In both CPU-Z and PC Wizard.

While when entering to BIOS i can see the BIOS displaying my RAM frequency as 800MHz.

The Rig is in my signature.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Why is the RAM Frequency being shown as 400MHz while it is 800MHz. In both CPU-Z and PC Wizard.
> 
> ...


May be the CPU-Z and PC Wizard has some tad B$ bugs.. SO dont worry about those culprits.... Just make sure them with ur BIOS and no need to worry then....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Offtopic:
> @KPower Mania:
> Changed ur avatar....! Its looking cool dude... And is this one is designed by you?



No, I am still a n00b at Photoshop/GIMP .......got it from Google. Thanks for the compliments. It actually expresses myself..... shows what I have inside me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> No, I am still a n00b at Photoshop/GIMP .......got it from Google. Thanks for the compliments. It actually expresses myself..... shows what I have inside me.


Now u r kinda weird for me... Anyway u have some great thoughts at such age... Good to see that....


----------



## TechHunter (Sep 25, 2008)

acewin said:


> mate you did not mention if you needed monitor or not.
> getting P35 based mobo in 4-4.5K + a decent low cost GPU like 8400GS/8500GT in 2K or 8600GT in 3K is very good option,
> that is what I will suggest in addition to what anyone has suggested.
> 9600GT in 5.5K and HD3850 in 5K
> ...


Yes i need a monitor also.

Below is the config that i came up with the suggestions you guys have provided.

Intel C2D E7200        - @5475
MSI P35 Neo-F          - @4850  
*[* MSI P45 Neo-F        5850  - I am not planning for OCing, even if i do it's only going to be a mild one. Considering this will i be having any advantage on going for  P45 instead of P35 @Rs.1000 extra *]*

Palit 8500GT  1GB DDR2 PCI          - @3800 
*      [* Below 2 other models are Rs.1000 higher of each other. 
           8600GT    1GB     DDR2 PCI         4850 
           HD 3850   512MB DDR3 256Bit     5825 
  Considering value for money, how will you rate them against 8500. 
  Having a video ram of 1GB will this have any advantage in comparision with 
  HD  model with 512 MB? Please share your thoughts.*]*

Transcend DDR2 2 * 2 GB 800 Mhz        - @3800

WD Caviar 640GB        - @3900

CM EP 600W PSU        - @3350 
[ I have no idea about PSUs, so please ignore me if this question seem silly : 
  Will i be really needing a 640 W PSU when i am planning on normal setup and no OCing ?]

CM Elite 330 cabinet      - @1850
LG H55n optical drive    - @1500
Altec Lansing BXR1121   - @1125
Logitech kbd+mouse      - @1350
Samsung - LCD - 17 '' 732N    - @8850 [ I prefer a 17'' LCD. will this be a good Option? ]

        Total:     39850

Please share your thoughs.

Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Why is the RAM Frequency being shown as 400MHz while it is 800MHz. In both CPU-Z and PC Wizard.
> 
> ...



Its perfectly fine since its DDR2.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

TechHunter said:
			
		

> Yes i need a monitor also.
> 
> Below is the config that i came up with the suggestions you guys have provided.
> 
> ...


Sure... the +1000 was real worth for MSI P45 Neo F



			
				TechHunter said:
			
		

> Palit 8500GT
> 1GB DDR2 PCI          3800
> [ Below 2 other models are Rs.1000 higher of each other.
> Considering value for money, how will you rate them against 8500.
> ...


The 1GB Memory is of no use in 86GT and it even slower DDR2 ones...

Just get a ASUS EN8600GT 256MB DDR3 as it'll easily beat the 1GB DDR2 version.. If u can stretch ur budget a lil get a XpertVision 9600GT for some 6k and the real steal was HD4850 from Palit for 9.7k....!!!



			
				TechHunter said:
			
		

> Transcend DDR2
> 2 * 2 GB 800 Mhz        3800
> 
> WD Caviar 640GB        3900
> ...


No.. If u dont have any gfx card and any thought of OC a decent 450W PSU will be enough.... But in ur case get a 650W .....


			
				TechHunter said:
			
		

> CM Elite 330 cabinet      1850
> LG H55n optical drive    1500
> Altec Lansing BXR1121   1125
> Logitech kbd+mouse      1350


Are u going for a Wireless KB+Mouse?.... (coz a normal MM KB+Mouse from Logitech costs just 800 bucks..)


			
				TechHunter said:
			
		

> Samsung - LCD - 17 '' 732N    8850 [ I prefer a 17'' LCD. will this be a good Option? ]
> 
> Total:     39850
> 
> ...


At least get a 19" LCD as they r not too costly to afford..

ViewSonic 19" LCD - 9200 .. Just 350 bucks more u get a 19"
Samsung 19" LCD - 9700


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

The cheapest viewsonic 19" which is VA-1916 costs 8100. However if going for a 19" i would suggest you the VX-1940w model which costs around 10k and sports pretty impressive specs for that price


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

TechHunter said:


> Yes i need a monitor also.
> 
> Below is the config that i came up with the suggestions you guys have provided.
> 
> ...



E7200 -->> Nice choice...... stick to it.
MSI P35 Neo-F -->> Seeing your requirements, you are better off saving the 1k and buying this. Nice mobo, stick to it.

2x2 GB RAM -->> Go for it!

8500GT 1GB DDR2 -->> Are you mad ?? The 8600GT(superior than this) also cant handle more then 256MB GDDR3 RAM or 512MB GDDR2 RAM than what will a 8500GT with 1GB of DDR2 RAM ?? Utter crap card. For a budget solution, I will point you towards a ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 for 3k which out-perform this.

WD Caviar 640Gb HDD -->> awesome HDD

For a PSU, go with a CM 500W and save money as you wont be needing CM 600W

CM Elite 330 cabinet      - @1850
LG H55n optical drive    - @1500
Altec Lansing BXR1121   - @1125
Logitech kbd+mouse      - @1350
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Go for this components, they wont let you down.

For a LCD though, I would suggest a 19" TFT. Dell's 198wfp costs 9.5k and just annihilates the other LCDs in its price range. Mesmerising performance at an amazing price. But if you just cant stretch your budget then the one you chose seems to be good.



rajkumar_pb said:


> Now u r kinda weird for me... Anyway u have some great thoughts at such age... Good to see that....



YOu will never understand me......infact no-one on this forum will........ I have been through some bad stuff you cant imagine at this age.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Actually, I forgot to post that it is better in 'multi-tasking' and E7200 is better in everything else. Thanks for the reviews. Seems like the big sites (Tom's Hardware, guru3d, Anand Tech, etc) are busy in reviewing AMD's X4s and 7xx mobos ...... hardly any X3 reviews there.



as i mentioned before ....there aren't many multitasking applications available right now ..which actually is meant for general use !

and those sites already know that X3 is not worth reviewing (they are smart people ..obviously !)...but anyways 

*digit-life* and *xbitlabs* are my long time favorite review sites (apart from anandtech)...they give one most exhaustive reviews one can ever find on internet...not some superficial point of view ..but a review ..in hardcore way! recently some new websites have cropped up like tweaktown...they churn out reviews like there is no tomo and quality of reviews are not so great ..if u ask me....


----------



## forever (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, i find anandtech and xbitlabs' reviews to be far more indepth than most of the other reviewing sites out there. Speaking of reviews and such, there was a pretty good article at anandtech recently. Must read for everyone i feel.

Debunking Power Supply Myths


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

forever said:


> Yeah, i find anandtech and xbitlabs' reviews to be far more indepth than most of the other reviewing sites out there. Speaking of reviews and such, there was a pretty good article at anandtech recently. Must read for everyone i feel.
> 
> Debunking Power Supply Myths




thanks for the good eye-opener post ...


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 25, 2008)

forever said:


> Its perfectly fine since its DDR2.



Can you please do brief in detail, whats the reason.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Can you please do brief in detail, whats the reason.




in DDR memory ..its actually the I/O buffer frequency that gets doubled  ..while where for DDR (PC3200 ,working at 400MHz) has I/O buffer frequency of 200 MHz ( maximum for DDR )...DDR2 started  where DDR1 left off  giving u I/O buffer frequency of 266MHz,333 MHz and 400MHZ or higher ......now since DDR is double data rate (means it can transfer Data both during the rise of clock cycle and fall of it ) operates at a frequency which is twice of the I/O buffer frequency ...so we get operating frequency of DDR2 like this 

I/O buffer frequencyx2 = operating frequency (data transmission frequency).

200 MHz x 2 = 400 MHz for DDR1 and DDR2 400MHz RAM
266MHz x 2 = 533 MHz DDR2
333MHz x 2 = 667 MHz DDR2
400 MHz x 2 = 800 MHz DDR2

CPU-z always measure this I/O buffer frequency as its more basic memory parameter depending upon SDRAM,DDR  it can multiplied accordingly ...the DDR3 memory has I/O buffer frequency of 533MHz,667Mhz and 800MHz ...which is again multipled by 2 to get actual data transmission ...

clearly the more data u can transfer in a second the more bandwidth u have ...

i hope i have explained it clearly ....there are some tech jargon ..but i felt it difficult to explain without them ..i m sorry for that ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> in DDR memory ..its actually the I/O buffer frequency that gets doubled  ..while where for DDR (PC3200 ,working at 400MHz) has I/O buffer frequency of 200 MHz ( maximum for DDR )...DDR2 started  where DDR1 left off  giving u I/O buffer frequency of 266MHz,333 MHz and 400MHZ or higher ......now since DDR is double data rate (means it can transfer Data both during the rise of clock cycle and fall of it ) operates at a frequency which is twice of the I/O buffer frequency ...so we get operating frequency of DDR2 like this
> 
> I/O buffer frequencyx2 = operating frequency (data transmission frequency).
> 
> ...



I also had some doubts regarding this......... thanks . You saved my time otherwise I would have to Google it up .


----------



## acewin (Sep 25, 2008)

@KPower I think ingame also mentioned this RAM infor in a thread day before yesterday.

For TechHunter


TechHunter said:


> Yes i need a monitor also.
> 
> Below is the config that i came up with the suggestions you guys have provided.
> 
> ...



I forgot your budget though, for monitor if you can get Dell 198FP locally then buy it or place an order online. DVI port option is better than VGA coming in Samsung.
E7200 as all said stick to it and for all parts try bargaining in the market as much you can get. I do not know where you are from you never mentioned it.

Mobo option is good as I think you wanna cover things in your budget.
MSI P35 Neo Combo gives option of going for DDR2 now and DDR3 later, but max of 4GB, not 4GB DDR2 + 4GB DDR3 IMO.
for others, Guys what do you say 8GB DDR2 will beat 4GB DDR3 or not the max FSB supported by the mobo is 1066 for DDR3, and 800 FSB for DDR2
If that be I think Palit P35A can also be considered,
TechHunter whenther you want or not these boards will help you OC if you later want, intel chipsets are good for OC(not intel original boards)



TechHunter said:


> Palit 8500GT  1GB DDR2 PCI          - @3800
> *      [* Below 2 other models are Rs.1000 higher of each other.
> 8600GT    1GB     DDR2 PCI         4850
> HD 3850   512MB DDR3 256Bit     5825
> ...




Try searching for gfx cards from XpertVision, day before yesterday I saw in SP Road they are selling cards from them, Palit and XpertVision are same company just the production plant is different. Giving you a little overhead of pricing Lynx-India Site(XpertVision Cards)

New cards prices is also low even 9500GT is better than old 8600GT so do not think about 8x series cards, max you can think of from old is HD3850 or 256MB DDR3 8600GT in 3K, Lynx-India quotes price for HD3850 around 5K and 9600GT to 5.5K. In Bangalore you can get these in almost same price adding 4%Tax
quantity of memory(1GB) just helps if you want more more likes in rendering from CAD apps like Maya and 3D Max or if you wanna use multiple monitors
In general speaking we would suggest faster and better(quality than quantity) because we in general would not go for more than 2 monitors(that too very less people do that, generally in offices only) 
so get DDR3 graphic RAM in 8600GT(3K) or HD3850(in 5-6K) 9600GT(5.5-6.5K)
or even you can think of 9500GT, but recommendations would be of increase your amount to 1K and get 3-4 times better HD3850 or 9600GT



TechHunter said:


> Transcend DDR2 2 * 2 GB 800 Mhz        - @3800
> 
> WD Caviar 640GB        - @3900
> 
> ...



if you can assemble the system on your own will be good if search best price for each individual parts otherwise mobo+proccy+ cabinet at the same place, because fixing rest of them is not tough.

For monitor I said already the price and try getting 19 inch than 17 inch
Loitech combo I think is the G1 gaming combo because that is what is in 1.3K
for PSU you can think of Corsair 450VX or CM 600 both have same power output.

@everyone who can answer me
coming to burner 1.5K for LG what good is this burner that everyone is recommending this. I ask for 2 question, first in TATA Star Bazzar this is available and another external burner(which would mean cased) if same specs or a cased H55N is in 2.1K, when I asked this 3 months back noone answered me and I bought Asus burner instead and am using the case I had. This could have been better than buying a case.

I still think burners from Sony and Asus are better if buying IDE or Samsung if buying SATA


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> in DDR memory ..its actually the I/O buffer frequency that gets doubled ..while where for DDR (PC3200 ,working at 400MHz) has I/O buffer frequency of 200 MHz ( maximum for DDR )...DDR2 started where DDR1 left off giving u I/O buffer frequency of 266MHz,333 MHz and 400MHZ or higher ......now since DDR is double data rate (means it can transfer Data both during the rise of clock cycle and fall of it ) operates at a frequency which is twice of the I/O buffer frequency ...so we get operating frequency of DDR2 like this
> 
> I/O buffer frequencyx2 = operating frequency (data transmission frequency).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks ingame2 for the detailed data.
So is this the reason that 800MHz DDR2 RAM frequency is displayed as 400MHz in PC Wizard and CPU-Z.


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Why is the RAM Frequency being shown as 400MHz while it is 800MHz. In both CPU-Z and PC Wizard.
> 
> ...


Remove the CMOS clear jumper and clear the CMOS memory, sometimes work for Intel Mobos.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Thanks ingame2 for the detailed data.
> So is this the reason that 800MHz DDR2 RAM frequency is displayed as 400MHz in PC Wizard and CPU-Z.




[offtopic] You have such a good PC then why waste its power with a cr@ppy 7600GS


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 26, 2008)

^^
He must be waiting for the right time to upgrade.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you very much Guys now that is truly Help full and too the point i am 90% clear but still

XFX MG-630I-7109 - Rs.3,487 (Plus a GFX)
MSI P45 Neo-F - Rs.6,442  (Plus a GFX)
Palit P35A - Rs.4,436


xfx = *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=1150
MSI P45 Neo-F = *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=2364
Palit = *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=1253

1) There are four models of xfx (as per XFX website)
Link = *www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/motherboards/6series/630.aspx

nForce® 630iMG-630I-7109
nForce® 630iMG-63MI-7109
nForce® 630iMG-63MI-7159
nForce® 630iMG-630I-7159

in this some include ddr3 and some include DVI port  and also VIDEO out which one should i buy ? I think only XFX MG-630I-7109 is available and also MG-630i-7159 is available *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=760  havent seen the 63MI version on indian websites.

2) Can u clarify this image *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=1150 XFX MG-630I-7109 if u take a closer look at the image (motherboard sideports) You will notice that it consist of DVI PORT, video out port, firewire (if i am not wrong) do u think i will get this ? I think there is some error in image what you think ? It state as XFX MG-630I-7109

Same think on lynx India
MG-630i-7109 - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=758
MG-630i-7159 - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=759
Does it really include DVI and Video out Port i am asking this because it will save a big buck on 3D card or Afterward i can expand.


3)Reference to *www.techshop.in/ (comparing xfx and msi)
a) Does Msi P45 NEO-F include SATA RAID ?
b) MSI P45 - PCI Express x16 2.0 	 1  -  XFX - PCI Express x16  	 1
This 2.0 is really imp i think in the sense of uprading and ATI crossfire but i do not see special use of it in both boards. Any example for 2.0 usages ? advantage
c) Form Factor - xfx Micro atx   -  MSI P45 ATX
d) MSI DDR2 1066  XFX -  DDR2 800
e) MSI FSB 1600/1333MHz -  XFX FSB -  1333MHz
f) Memory 16GB   -  4GB

Any more Distinguish in between point ?

4) Can you suggest a Min config Graphic card  which consist Video Out + DVI port + Svideo and if possible a Video in .. It should and must not cross 2k MAX MAX MAX (i want inside 1.2k) KAM CHALAU

Note : I really do not see anything special in Palit 35A motherboard. Might be Intel chipset is the difference ?


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> [offtopic] You have such a good PC then why waste its power with a cr@ppy 7600GS


 
I dont feel it crappy yet. I am Happy with its performance. Till now i have not played the games in very high detail. So it works fine for me. Also i had brought this card just 2 years ago. So will wait some more time, as i have just spent almost 40k in buying my new RIG. last month itself i updated to the new cooler. So will wait for some more time, untill i feel i cant play the newer Games smoothly.

Crysis i could play nicely without any issues, in my old rig (P4 2.66GHZ, D101GGC Board) and this card. Haven tried it yet in this machine.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

blackbird said:


> XFX MG-630I-7109 - Rs.3,487 (Plus a GFX)
> MSI P45 Neo-F - Rs.6,442  (Plus a GFX)
> Palit P35A - Rs.4,436



out of these MSI P45 neo-F > palit P35 A > XFX 630...

if u want max performance and VFM mobo  go for MSI ...and why techshop.in ...?? why not itwares its available for 6k there with shipping ....





> nForce® 630iMG-630I-7109
> nForce® 630iMG-63MI-7109
> nForce® 630iMG-63MI-7159
> nForce® 630iMG-630I-7159
> ...


out of these don't go forDDR3 model DDR3 RAM modules are simple very costly around 4.5 to 5k for 2Gb AFAIK...and i don't think this chipset can effectively use the power of DDR3 ...

out of the above go for nForce® 630iMG-630I-7109 ...cos it has SPDIF output which is imp if u plan to add a 5.1 speakers ...DVI port may not be important if u are buying a gfx card ...which u must ..so don't look for DVI and video out ..better look for those on gfx card u choose..


> 2) Can u clarify this image *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=1150 XFX MG-630I-7109 if u take a closer look at the image (motherboard sideports) You will notice that it consist of DVI PORT, video out port, firewire (if i am not wrong) do u think i will get this ? I think there is some error in image what you think ? It state as XFX MG-630I-7109
> 
> Same think on lynx India
> MG-630i-7109 - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=758
> ...


never look at the picture on those site and decide ....always look at the specification 
none of the borads have firewire ports ...and i don't think u will save BIG buck on 3d card ..as already this is cheapest 3k board and even the most basic cheapest graphics card comes with DVI port ...

frankly i don't understand u choosing between three mobo rangeing from 3k to 6k ..this mobo is only basic ...can never give u performance of P35/P45 chipsets ..if u can buy P45 i would suggest strongly go for that ...





> a) Does Msi P45 NEO-F include SATA RAID ?


first there is no compairision between 630i chipset they are like chalk and cheese ...
offcourse MSI P45 supports anything new that has to offer ...and what do u mean by include SATA RAID ..?



> b) MSI P45 - PCI Express x16 2.0      1  -  XFX - PCI Express x16       1
> This 2.0 is really imp i think in the sense of uprading and ATI crossfire but i do not see special use of it in both boards. Any example for 2.0 usages ? advantage


no PCIex 2.0 is new standard for graphics card expansion ..which gives u more bandwidth ..but in present games it may onlygive u about 5% more performance ..i feel coming games might use the total bandwidth efficiently and give u considerably better performance than its PCIe 1.1 or PCIe 1.0 counterparts.....thats only required if are into games and PCIe 2.0 can give u more performance ..thats all ...

its special for gamers ...for instance i would love to see my crysis FPS go by 2~3 fps 



> c) Form Factor - xfx Micro atx   -  MSI P45 ATX


it is simply size of the board ...MSI will have big standard board while XFX board will be smaller ..nothing to worry about there unless u want to put gfx card like 9800gtx...



> d) MSI DDR2 1066  XFX -  DDR2 800


it means MSI can support DDR2 1066 MHz RAM sticks and thus giving u more memory bandwidth and performance ...while xfx can only support max of DDR2 800 MHz



> e) MSI FSB 1600/1333MHz -  XFX FSB -  1333MHz


basically tell u what FSB processors are supported ..new intel processors have FSB upto 1600 MHz which will be supported on MSI and not xfx...
but if u are going for processor with 1033 FSB ..u don't have to worry about ...like E7200...



> f) Memory 16GB   -  4GB


MSI supports maximum of 16 Gb of RAM ..while xfx supports 4 Gb 



> Any more Distinguish in between point ?


well a hell lot more ..P45 chipset and 630i is the most prominent distinguishing point!obviously P45 chipset will need a gfx card !



> 4) Can you suggest a Min config Graphic card  which consist Video Out + DVI port + Svideo and if possible a Video in .. It should and must not cross 2k MAX MAX MAX (i want inside 1.2k) KAM CHALAU


7200 gs for 1.2k is total kaam chalu ...or 8400gs for 1.8k a little better ...but has everything u need ...



> Note : I really do not see anything special in Palit 35A motherboard. Might be Intel chipset is the difference ?


actually if u look at any mobo u won't see much different there is chipset there are capacitors and CPU slot,RAM slot ..so please don't go by seeing it ..palit P35A is P35 chipset which is obviously hell lot better than 630i chipset performance wise ...and obviously P45 chipset is little more better than P35 chipset ....


----------



## acewin (Sep 26, 2008)

yes it would be SATA raid only, I think.
ingame, I think he means he can do RAID HDDs using sata with that board or not.

I do not think RAID would be feasible on IDE HDDs. there arent that many IDE slots available.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 26, 2008)

Thx for detailed explanation imgame2
thx for replying Acewin

1)I actually Mean SATA RAID feature i mean if i want to have a Mirror Back of Other harddisk. You know clone copy. So sata support in that. Many Motherboard come with it. But just incase i was asking abt it... (e.g XFX MG-630I-7109 support SATA RAID - 0/1/0+1/5 )
And it is really Not Related to IDE in any concern

2) So i think the Best I could get is MSI P45 now that is fixed i think so which RAM should i buy if it is not that necessary than it is okay to omit this point. DDR2 800 Which company/brand (e.g Tranced, kingston, ocz etc)

3)"""7200 gs for 1.2k is total kaam chalu ...or 8400gs for 1.8k """
Are this both PCI-E interfaced ? Which Company/brand U where referring too ? (e.g asus, msi, evga, palit, xfx etc)

4) I would like to also have a Amd Mobo Config Under 5.5k As per the same above specification. Or any good which u can refer. Just in case i lack fund and i have to settle down with AMD full featured. Please do include 2-3 Varieties.... Is 790fx or 790g is better than 780g ? Please name a Brand of Mobo and it version (e.g GA-MA78-S2H, ASUS M3A78-EMH HDMI etc )

Now i cross my fingers because everything depends on Availability!!!!
That is it i think this might be my final decision making Process.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

blackbird said:


> Thx for detailed explanation imgame2


ur welcome 


> 1)I actually Mean SATA RAID feature i mean if i want to have a Mirror Back of Other harddisk. You know clone copy. So sata support in that. Many Motherboard come with it. But just incase i was asking abt it... (e.g XFX MG-630I-7109 support SATA RAID - 0/1/0+1/5 )
> And it is really Not Related to IDE in any concern


oh thats pretty basic stuff now and almost all the chipset supports it ...intel has some interesting solution called The Intel® Matrix Storage Solution it lets to configure ur SATA drive as RAID of ur choice and in addition to that can do many things ...630i is inferior chipset in all comparisons ..



> 2) So i think the Best I could get is MSI P45 now that is fixed i think so which RAM should i buy if it is not that necessary than it is okay to omit this point. DDR2 800 Which company/brand (e.g Tranced, kingston, ocz etc)


again decided by the money u have ...

corsair>OCZ=gskill >kingston > transcend  .....

and memory from corsairs,OCZ,Gskil are costly ...so if u want basic atleast get kingston or transcend DDR2 800MHz



> 3)"""7200 gs for 1.2k is total kaam chalu ...or 8400gs for 1.8k """
> Are this both PCI-E interfaced ? Which Company/brand U where referring too ? (e.g asus, msi, evga, palit, xfx etc)


offcourse they are PCIex ....AGP days are long over and u will not get AGP cards at that price ...they are much more costly ...

all the companies almost cost the same ...usually cards from ASUS,MSI and EVGA are costly ..and if u find one they will cost 700~800 rupees more ...thats the case atleast at my place ..

the brands i m talking about are XFX,Palit and Point of View  ..they all cost almost the same ..may be 50~100/- more or less ...



> 4) I would like to also have a Amd Mobo Config Under 5.5k As per the same above specification. Or any good which u can refer. Just in case i lack fund and i have to settle down with AMD full featured. Please do include 2-3 Varieties.... Is 790fx or 790g is better than 780g ? Please name a Brand of Mobo and it version (e.g GA-MA78-S2H, ASUS M3A78-EMH HDMI etc )


i m not AMD person ..but any AMD config u come up with ..will be inferiour to E7200 + MSI P45/ palit P35A ...or may with be with 630i chipset ..performance wise ...but i guess u are more interested in better mobo than better CPU so its ur call ...



> Now i cross my fingers because everything depends on Availability!!!!
> That is it i think this might be my final decision making Process.


thats why i said before ...may be not to u ..but to many people ..that it is wrong approach ...first find out what is available to u ..and then decide from them ..rather first decide from fancy US website and at the end finding out that ..it is not available in india  ....or the place u are buying it ....

the least u can do is look for the stuff from online websites like lynx and itwares so that u can be sure ..that atleast u can get that stuff online if not at ur place...

after all these discussions what is the point if u don't get what u were looking for


----------



## blackbird (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol very true but we have Master Contact List which can provide us dealer...
Few days ago i had some trouble getting GA-MA78 s2h 
It released 2 month ago and even after that period it was not available in indian market. But then i contacted gigabyte abt this and they gave me dealer number which gave me Retailer number than i got the product...

Some time when u go and ask for Coolmaster Heat sink fan or any of it they will primarily deny it. e.g "Artic Silver thermal compound" They will say like "Aisa bhi kuch hota hai kya" Even in Mumbai - Vashi...
...I can go on and on.... the process to get anything is directly contacting the company and asking them abt retailers information in our area. Simple.....
LOL

*Still looking for the answer of this question from some forum pro which will be my alternative purchase. * A backup plan.



> 4) I would like to also have a *Amd Motherboard Under 5.5k* As per the same above specification. Or any good which u can refer. Just in case i lack fund and i have to settle down with AMD full featured. Please do include 2-3 Varieties.... Is 790fx or 790g is better than 780g ? Please name a Brand of Mobo and it version (e.g GA-MA78-S2H, ASUS M3A78-EMH HDMI etc )  Processor will be *AMD Phenom X3 8450 2.1GHz @ 4.9k*


----------



## volmetius (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi ppl!!! AMD X4 processors are in the rounds these days!! my question is will older boards based on 590SLi chipsets supports AMD Quad?? Cuz Iam using asus crosshair 590 Sli mobo trying to upgrade to Phenom!!!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

volmetius said:


> Hi ppl!!! AMD X4 processors are in the rounds these days!! my question is will older boards based on 590SLi chipsets supports AMD Quad?? Cuz Iam using asus crosshair 590 Sli mobo trying to upgrade to Phenom!!!




AFAIK ...590 SLI is AM2 socket board right ...?? if it is then it will support AM2+ (phenom AMD X4 are AM2+ socket ) socket with a limitation ...



> *AMD* confirmed that AM2 processors will work on AM2+ motherboards and AM2+ processors will work on AM2 motherboards. However, the operation of AM2+ processors on AM2 motherboards will be limited to the specifications of Socket AM2 (1 GHz HyperTransport 2.0, and one power plane for both cores and the IMC). AM2 processors do not benefit from the faster HyperTransport 3.0 and separate power planes on AM2+ motherboards.
> 
> source


don't know the exact performance difference  ....

also my understanding is u will need to upgrade ur BIOS perhaps ..so that ur chipset can recognize ...phenom ....(that may not be true ....)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

volmetius said:


> Hi ppl!!! AMD X4 processors are in the rounds these days!! my question is will older boards based on 590SLi chipsets supports AMD Quad?? Cuz Iam using asus crosshair 590 Sli mobo trying to upgrade to Phenom!!!



imgame is right. It will support your mobo but you might need to flash the BIOS or OC it to support the FSB.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> imgame is right. It will support your mobo but you might need to flash the BIOS or OC it to support the FSB.


Too risky, its better to get a new mobo, if the processor is not recognised it can cause a lot of trouble.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

tkin said:


> Too risky, its better to get a new mobo, if the processor is not recognised it can cause a lot of trouble.



Now this is also correct .


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish to buy a descent webcam,1.3MP or more..along with a headfone+mic for video chatting purposes..within 1.5K..
for the headfone+mic,,i prefer less qeight,,ergonomic ones,,than heavy,,cramped ones..sound quality not much of a concern,as to be used only for chatting..


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> I wish to buy a descent webcam,1.3MP or more..along with a headfone+mic for video chatting purposes..within 1.5K..
> for the headfone+mic,,i prefer less qeight,,ergonomic ones,,than heavy,,cramped ones..sound quality not much of a concern,as to be used only for chatting..


Go for Creative Live Web Cameras..  A WebCam Vista for 700 bucks or Live! for 1.1k..

For head phones, go for Creative HS150 for 700Rs, HS 390 for 800Rs and HS 400 for 1.1k..

Hope that helps u...


----------



## bansalayush (Sep 29, 2008)

great post.ati hd4850 is available for near 10000.and for the high end system i think asus p5q is more suitable as it is based on p45 .and for the power supply go for corsair 450w or 600w they are more efficient i have read in all the forums.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 29, 2008)

bansalayush said:


> great post.ati hd4850 is available for near 10000.and for the high end system i think asus p5q is more suitable as it is based on p45 .and for the power supply go for corsair 450w or 600w they are more efficient i have read in all the forums.




seriously what are u talking here  ..??


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I've a query... How to judge which graphic card performs better than other? I want one for graphics, animation and compositing purpose. So which things I look in a card? (budget= Rs.15k)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 29, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> I've a query... How to judge which graphic card performs better than other? I want one for graphics, animation and compositing purpose. So which things I look in a card? (budget= Rs.15k)




u mean u want a graphics for card Digital Content creation(DCC) or CAD  ...if yes then u need a nvidia quadro fx 1500 ..for about 17.5k +taxes


----------



## skippednote (Sep 29, 2008)

Ati hd 4850 and nvidia 9800 are the top cards in your budget.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> I've a query... How to judge which graphic card performs better than other? I want one for graphics, animation and compositing purpose. So which things I look in a card? (budget= Rs.15k)



15k+2k = 17k

for 17k, go with Palit HD4870 and beleive me........you wont be dissapointed .


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 29, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> u mean u want a graphics for card Digital Content creation(DCC) or CAD  ...if yes then u need a nvidia quadro fx 1500 ..for about 17.5k +taxes


ya thats right i want for dcc. but whats the difference between quadro and gforce?



bassam904 said:


> Ati hd 4850 and nvidia 9800 are the top cards in your budget.


which u will suggest? ati or nvidia?



KPower Mania said:


> 15k+2k = 17k
> for 17k, go with Palit HD4870 and beleive me........you wont be dissapointed .


why palit and not sapphire?

to all:

at this budget, which gives better value for money- nvidia quadro, gforce or ati hd series?


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 29, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Go for Creative Live Web Cameras..  A WebCam Vista for 700 bucks or Live! for 1.1k..
> 
> For head phones, go for Creative HS150 for 700Rs, HS 390 for 800Rs and HS 400 for 1.1k..
> 
> Hope that helps u...


do creative headsets..have mic too!!
and webcam vista,,resolution???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 30, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> ya thats right i want for dcc. but whats the difference between quadro and gforce?
> 
> 
> which u will suggest? ati or nvidia?
> ...




well nvidia qudro is workstation gfx card and worstations gfx card very different from other desktop cards like geforce series ..for more specific difference read this whitepaper 

www.*nvidia*.com/object/*quadro*_*geforce*.html

ATI HD cards are desktop cards supposed to compete with geforce series so they won't help u much ..u need to get quadro fx cards ..and above link should tell u why ....

ATI HD series and nvidia will give u better performace better in games not in CAD and DCC...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 30, 2008)

^^True.....


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 30, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> well nvidia qudro is workstation gfx card and worstations gfx card very different from other desktop cards like geforce series ..for more specific difference read this whitepaper
> 
> www.*nvidia*.com/object/*quadro*_*geforce*.html
> 
> ...


 
Thats very useful pdf. I'll take some time to read and understand it. But Apple also provides Gforce and Ati HD ~ XT series with Mac Pro.
well thats true quadro is specially aimed at dcc. but again dude that link by nvidia is nothing but their marketing strategy for quadro right? see i agree with gforce is consumer, gaming level and quadro being pro offers better performance than gforce.. but i want value for money too. First of all fx 1500 is out of budget and i will be mostly using the compositing and editing softwares. for example if we compare the performance of 9800 gtx+ and fx1500/1700 will there be a noticeable, considerable performace difference? im using at home level, little higher than amature (or semi-pro, pro-like) work. not much into designing/modelling.

what about the GTX 260 and Ati FireGL series? 
and how much quadro fx1700 costs??


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 30, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> Thats very useful pdf. I'll take some time to read and understand it. But Apple also provides Gforce and Ati HD ~ XT series with Mac Pro.
> well thats true quadro is specially aimed at dcc. but again dude that link by nvidia is nothing but their marketing strategy for quadro right? see i agree with gforce is consumer, gaming level and quadro being pro offers better performance than gforce.. but i want value for money too. First of all fx 1500 is out of budget and i will be mostly using the compositing and editing softwares. for example if we compare the performance of 9800 gtx+ and fx1500/1700 will there be a noticeable, considerable performace difference? im using at home level, little higher than amature (or semi-pro, pro-like) work. not much into designing/modelling.
> 
> what about the GTX 260 and Ati FireGL series?
> and how much quadro fx1700 costs??



didn't know u were looking for Mac Pro ..they not popular anyway ....if u see the graphics performance ..consumer graphics card perform better  ....

and yes u better decide what u want ..cos workstation gfx card have better driver support so that it can work faster with various DCC and CAD softwares ..being it 3Dmax,Pro-E ,autocad and similar ones ...what makes workstation gfx card special is that they have driver support for these softwares ..to these expensive softwares thats why they are costly  ...

quadro fx 1700 is better than fx1500 so obviously its costly ..its about 25k ...

check the more prices here  

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1105&sort=Price&direction=DESC

but if u really can go on with a consumer gfx card ..i would suggest gowith GTX260 ..if u can ...u will have CUDA at ur disposal  ...or 9800gtx+ but its not value for money when it comes to HD4850  ...@9.2k at the performance HD4850 gives it beats 9800gtx+ ...in gaming ..don't know so much about the other applications ...ur choice ...

first decide what u want ...?? are u a pro ..?? u have to answer taht question to urself ...


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 30, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> didn't know u were looking for Mac Pro ..they not popular anyway ....if u see the graphics performance ..consumer graphics card perform better  ....
> 
> and yes u better decide what u want ..cos workstation gfx card have better driver support so that it can work faster with various DCC and CAD softwares ..being it 3Dmax,Pro-E ,autocad and similar ones ...what makes workstation gfx card special is that they have driver support for these softwares ..to these expensive softwares thats why they are costly  ...
> 
> ...



No Im not thinking of having Mac pro. Just gave u example to show that they also come consumer cards with it. 
Anyways i've extended budget till 20k. Im really in love with quadro but somewhere I feel that the low end will not have vfm compared with gforce or ati hd in the same price tag. if one want quadro, mid high-end is the real deal ! but thats outta budget. quadro will provide separate acceleration to each quadrant but i ain't much gonna use 3ds max or maya for modelling/designing. i guess at this quadro series is aimed. what im mostly gonna do is compositing, editing, vfx (colour grading, blue screen, etc). but sometimes will be doing little animation. in short what i wanna say is if u wanna feel quadro, get the high end (30-40k range walla) otherwise consumer around 20k range will give more vfm. thats what i think. its just my own opinion seeing the feaures of cards. i don't now if anyone has compared fx1500 with 9800gtx or 260.
correct me if im wrong buddy.

(and i was talking about mac pro bcos i've plan to try Shake on OS X86)


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> No Im not thinking of having Mac pro. Just gave u example to show that they also come consumer cards with it.
> Anyways i've extended budget till 20k. Im really in love with quadro but somewhere I feel that the low end will not have vfm compared with gforce or ati hd in the same price tag. if one want quadro, mid high-end is the real deal ! but thats outta budget. quadro will provide separate acceleration to each quadrant but i ain't much gonna use 3ds max or maya for modelling/designing. i guess at this quadro series is aimed. what im mostly gonna do is compositing, editing, vfx (colour grading, blue screen, etc). but sometimes will be doing little animation. in short what i wanna say is if u wanna feel quadro, get the high end (30-40k range walla) otherwise consumer around 20k range will give more vfm. thats what i think. its just my own opinion seeing the feaures of cards. i don't now if anyone has compared fx1500 with 9800gtx or 260.
> correct me if im wrong buddy.
> 
> (and i was talking about mac pro bcos i've plan to try Shake on OS X86)



first things first ...
1)don't know about MAC never worked on them...so can't comment ..
2)can't comment on their graphics capability as i haven't had chance to see what difference does it make ..worked on quadro fx 1700 pretty much gets the job done for i did ...don't know about ur work ...though.

and  i hope these links might help u  ...

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/FireGL-Quadro-Workstation,1995.html

*www.www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/quadro-fx5600-fx4600.html

benchmarks of most of the workstation cards here -

*www.tomshardware.com/charts/graphics-cards/specapc-3ds-max-9-graphics,117.html

if u ever want to go for consumer cards ...don't consider 9800gtx+ ...gtx260 (core 216 ..if u get it has more to offer for ur work )near 20k is best choice for u if u look for money ...and nVidia card has CUDA i don't know how much it can be useful for u but only the fact u can do something with CUDA with consumer cards ..gives nvidia a slight advantage ...please look through and tell us what u decide ...to buy ..


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> first things first ...
> 1)don't know about MAC never worked on them...so can't comment ..
> 2)can't comment on their graphics capability as i haven't had chance to see what difference does it make ..worked on quadro fx 1700 pretty much gets the job done for i did ...don't know about ur work ...though.
> 
> ...


There's a 8800GT(nVidia) for MAC, dunno anything else.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 1, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> first things first ...
> 1)don't know about MAC never worked on them...so can't comment ..
> 2)can't comment on their graphics capability as i haven't had chance to see what difference does it make ..worked on quadro fx 1700 pretty much gets the job done for i did ...don't know about ur work ...though.
> 
> ...



ok i'll check those links and ley u know. but what about 4870 ?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> ok i'll check those links and ley u know. but what about 4870 ?




HD4870 is the most VFM gfx card u can get today ...nothing beats it ...it beats  gtx260 .....nVidia launched a new core 216 model of gtx260  ...but ATI lauched HD4870 1GB ..which is again ahead of new gtx260 model ..and the fact that HD4870 performs almost equal to gtx280 in few games ...makes it extremely good card to buy  ...if u are looking for VFM ...this it the model ....and as u might have read that  ...soft modding can be done ..to do whatever u can do with a workstation gfx card ..which will offcourse void ur warrenty ...

HD4870 is available for ...17~18k approx ...u will have to decide what u want to sacrifice and what u want to choose ...

gtx260 is available for 19.5k .. ..and HD4870 performs better than gtx260 ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Right my friend. The new core 216 is nothing but more stream processors i.e 216 over older 192 which isn't much of a bigger deal. It's not even worth spending that amount. nVidia should 've atleast shrunk the fab from 65nm to 55nm for this new version but what a waste. It does performs better than older GTX260 version but barely noticable. But those Oc'ed edition can make upto the stock GTX280.


----------



## krinish (Oct 1, 2008)

Any suggestions on a good wi fi router at 2000rs for BSNL connection.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

This is not the right place for asking this question. This thread is only for those who want to purchase a new system or upgrade their existing config. You should've started a new thread. And BTW, there's a similar thread running on this topic.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98830


----------



## krinish (Oct 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> This is not the right place for asking this question. This thread is only for those who want to purchase a new system or upgrade their existing config. You should've started a new thread. And BTW, there's a similar thread running on this topic.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98830


 

Thats right my friend, I have started this thread. I wasnt getting much replies, and I wanted to buy a router ASAP and since this thread was most active, it was a mere assumption that some one on this thread could be using BSNL connection and would help me out. No harm done either way


----------



## janitha (Oct 1, 2008)

^^There is an exclusive "BSNL Dataone Related Queries" thread-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

@krinish- LOL you were the same person who started that thread. And I was the one who replied!!


----------



## mad1231moody (Oct 2, 2008)

Friends still haven't made mu purchase yet...I am going for the XFX 630i mobo and as you all know it doesn't have Dual Channel RAM support and it has only 2 slots. So instead of going for a 2x1GB RAM, why not go for a single 2 GB stick now and then later upgrade with another 2 GB stick. What u guyz have to say about it?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

^You can go for it, but it will be slower than the same amount of RAM in dual channel. No problem going with it though.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

2 slots can only support upto 2GB.......no 4GB for you dude. Sorry.

Dual Channel hardly gives a boost of 8-11% so dont worry much.


----------



## mad1231moody (Oct 2, 2008)

Hell no.. XFX 630i supports only upto 2GB RAM. How can they, now if only there was some other board with good onboard graphics and similar pricing I would have opted for it. I mean the board should be future proof, anyways got no option.
@betatesting - this mobo doesn't support dual channel RAM.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

Read my post again, I never said that the board supports dual channel RAM.
No hard feelings


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Hell no.. XFX 630i supports only upto 2GB RAM. How can they, now if only there was some other board with good onboard graphics and similar pricing I would have opted for it. I mean the board should be future proof, anyways got no option.
> @betatesting - this mobo doesn't support dual channel RAM.



Intel DG31PR for around 3k....... has good onboard GPU and a PCI-ex16 slot if you plan to add a card .


----------



## mad1231moody (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok thnx K_mania for the suggestion.
@betatesting misread the post


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 3, 2008)

hii guys....plz suggest a gud mobo for Intel platform @ a maximum of 3k. Need it for simple business usage....but should hav all necessary components for entertainment too; like XFX 630i mobo...

thanx...


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

MSI 945 GCM7-L=2.1k
MSI G31 M3F=2.4k
Asus	P5K PL VM =2.8k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 3, 2008)

wich of these will be having gud Audio chipset??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> wich of these will be having gud Audio chipset??



simply ASUS!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 3, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> wich of these will be having gud Audio chipset??



they almost have same audio chipset ....don't know about 945 ..but G31 mobo has decent enough sound


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't seen anywhere any comparison about the inbuilt sound quality.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

Thats bcoz no one cares abt the sound quality as we are... I have an onboard HD Audio but still unused coz i just have 5.1speakers so use the 5.1 only...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 4, 2008)

Guys ! i need a budget gaming solution in 20k !! Without LCD !! Am really confused about this. Since i have not built a rig keeping gaming and budget in my mind. Please help !


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Guys ! i need a budget gaming solution in 20k !! Without LCD !! Am really confused about this. Since i have not built a rig keeping gaming and budget in my mind. Please help !


20k.... what r all the components u need... just write that to make us help u..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Guys ! i need a budget gaming solution in 20k !! Without LCD !! Am really confused about this. Since i have not built a rig keeping gaming and budget in my mind. Please help !



I suppose you dont need LCD, Speakers and keyboard+mouse....so I will suggest something

E7200
XFX 630i
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
ASUS PCIe 8600GT 256MB GDDR3
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
LiteOn LH-20-A1H optical drive
Seagate SATA 250GB HDD

around 22-23k.....sorry for the expenditure but this rig will be good for gaming so get it!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

^^+1 for KPower_Mania's config.....


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> I haven't seen anywhere any comparison about the inbuilt sound quality.



yes its sad that we have new reviews but actually all Intel based mobo which are coming out these days have on-board sound processing chip from realtek called realtek ALC888
it gives o/p upto 7.1 channel sound and gives High Defination sound ..and only audiophiles can tell the difference ...

its good and it gets the job done ...

it can work for all the normal people but people looking for ...but for audiophiles its better to go for dedicated sound card ..

here are some other interesting thoughts ..i read ..and i agree with many of them cos i have used two sound cards in past from creative and their driver supports is pathetic ...

*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=29&threadid=2160445


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 4, 2008)

@ a_k_s_h_a_y

E7200- 5100
Gigabyte G31- 2500
2GB transcend 800 - 1800
Xpertvision 9600 GT - 5900
WD 250 GB - 2200
Glacial Star GS-500A PSU- 1100
Zebroniocs Bijli without SMPS- 1200

Total= 19800 Rs ... Awesome VFM rig.
And dnt underestimate the PSU ... iys a new company but good stable PSU with Dual 12 V rails having total 29 A (16+13). Its running the same specs, only 9800 GT inplace of 9600 GT on my rig.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 4, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> @ a_k_s_h_a_y
> 
> E7200- 5100
> Gigabyte G31- 2500
> ...


E7200 @ 5.1k..
Where u get that price from?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

for 8600GT, the Zebronics Bijli 400W PSU would be enuff !


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> E7200 @ 5.1k..
> Where u get that price from?




it seems its available at the price in hyd ...i have seen few people buying it at that price ...


----------



## sshakehar (Oct 4, 2008)

i need an under 25 k pc
to run applications like netbeans,oracle ,photoshop etc 
and i also need a 17 " lcd monitor and a dvd writer
can somebody suggest a configuration
and i live in delhi so i can hop to nehru place if required


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

sshakehar said:


> i need an under 25 k pc
> to run applications like netbeans,oracle ,photoshop etc
> and i also need a 17 " lcd monitor and a dvd writer
> can somebody suggest a configuration
> and i live in delhi so i can hop to nehru place if required



Intel C2D E2180
Intel DG31PR
Transcend  1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Hitachi 160GB SATA
LiteOn LH-20-A1H
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
Logitech Multimedia keyboard+mouse
Dell 178WFP 17" LCD
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers

that pretty much makes the config. It will run the apps without problems. If you still neeed more juice, then you can put in a ASUS PCIe 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 grafix card for as low as 2800/-


----------



## sshakehar (Oct 4, 2008)

thnxx k power 
can u tell me the individual price of the components?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

sshakehar said:


> thnxx k power
> can u tell me the individual price of the components?



Hey dude refer the prices here -> www.theitwares.com


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Intel C2D E2180
> Intel DG31PR
> Transcend  1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
> Hitachi 160GB SATA
> ...



agree with this config except..

but better go for 2Gb transcend 800 MHz single stick ..now cos this mobo has only two RAM slot ..so buying two 1Gb sticks will exhaust all the upgrade options ..so better go for 2Gb stick now ..and add another 2gb later on ...

also i think

E7200=5.4k (this is the proccer u must buy for ur photoshop needs)
Asus P5KPL-CM =2.8k
transcend 2Gb 800 MHz single stick=1.9k(must add another 2Gb if u re heavy photoshop user)
seagate 300Gb =2.5k
dell 198WPF 19" LCD =9.7k(why go for 17" when u can buy 19" ..for photoshop it would be ideal)
zebronics bijli=1.5k
logitech mouse+keboard=0.7k

total 24.5 k  ..u can buy speaker for 500 rupees or add 600 more and buy what kpower is suggesting ..

this is more value of money config for u


----------



## janitha (Oct 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Intel C2D E2180
> Intel DG31PR
> Transcend  1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
> Hitachi 160GB SATA
> ...



Where? At theitwares, even Palit  8600GT 256 DDR3 costs Rs.4250/-


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

ASUS recently launched the cheapest 8600GT for 2800/-.....it must have not arrived at theitwares


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

sshakehar said:


> can u give me individual price breakup
> and whr r the prices applicable?



dude thats what i did i gave individual price there ..and i quoted the price from 

www.theitwares.com
www.deltapage.com

i have given price for each component  ..see there again ...!!!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 4, 2008)

ok guys thanks a lot !

And you won't believe it !!

Its my gf who wants a core 2 duo !! And you know why ??
She wants to play games !! CS,FEAR and Topsspin(tennis), NFS !! Apparently i found out that her friends enjoy their Core2duo playing games casually, she want to catch up !! Was surprised when i heard it !!
She is a local rock star who earns from shows, can force her to spend to 25k ! LOL ! 

Thanks !

Am going with 9600GT and XFX 630i ? Something better with 4 slots for RAM ??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ok guys thanks a lot !
> 
> And you won't believe it !!
> 
> ...



thats really a news  ....


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 4, 2008)

@ a_k_s_h_a_y
sach me yaar ....can i have number of anyone of her friends if u dnt mind (only if her friends are "she" category ...not the other one haan) ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 4, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ok guys thanks a lot !
> 
> And you won't believe it !!
> 
> ...



Good to see girls catching up on gaming in India.

I dont think you will find anything with 4 slots in that budget. You increase it a little and get a Palit P35A


----------



## blackbird (Oct 4, 2008)

Janitha
Check this out
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1512

"ASUS PCIe 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 grafix card for as low as 2800/-" by KPower Mania


Kpower Mania Do you really mean this one ? ASUS Geforce 8600Gt @ 256MB PCI Express


----------



## janitha (Oct 4, 2008)

blackbird said:


> Janitha
> Check this out
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1512
> 
> ...



Didn't you notice that it is in the category of "Surplus, Old stock and Second hand"!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok ask other guys if you dont beleive me ! comp@ddict can answer your problem on this .


----------



## girish_b (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm also looking for a Mobo + processor + Gfx + Ram Combination that comes under 20000.

Still can't decide between and AMD and  intel, as well as  nvidia and ati


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

girish_b said:


> I'm also looking for a Mobo + processor + Gfx + Ram Combination that comes under 20000.
> 
> Still can't decide between and AMD and  intel, as well as  nvidia and ati



E7200
MSI P35 Neo-F
1x2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3


----------



## acewin (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 for KPower, P35 chipset in4-4.5K is the right mobo


----------



## blackbird (Oct 5, 2008)

KPower Mania
Janitha
I really meant Second Hand because i didn't find it in new category plus it is not that cheap i think even if it is available...
Please provide a reference link if u have one for the ASUS Geforce 8600GT


----------



## janitha (Oct 5, 2008)

blackbird said:


> KPower Mania
> Janitha
> I really meant Second Hand because i didn't find it in new category plus it is not that cheap i think even if it is available...
> Please provide a reference link if u have one for the ASUS Geforce 8600GT



Probably due to some error, but it is listed @lynx itself for Rs :7,246.00
 (model no.EN8600GT/HTDP/256MB)
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1089&offset=8


----------



## supershane4141 (Oct 6, 2008)

*want to buy high end parts, help*

i want to know the cost of these at lamington road :
Intel Quad core 2 (reasonable for me)
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3R
NVIDIA GEFORCE 9600 GT
1,2GB ram (single module)

and is it possible to get a Gigabyte cabinet?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: want to buy high end parts, help*

^^

u shud hv asked it in the Hardware section's sticky topic...reporting...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: want to buy high end parts, help*



supershane4141 said:


> i want to know the cost of these at lamington road :
> Intel Quad core 2 (reasonable for me)
> GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3R
> NVIDIA GEFORCE 9600 GT
> ...



how can we say which core2quad is reasonable for u ?


----------



## acewin (Oct 7, 2008)

according to me every C2Q is reasonably priced, buy whichever you feel comes in your budget.
11.8K Q9300
13K Q9400(6MB L2 cahce)
14.5K Q9450(12MB L2 cache) - priced 1.5K more than Q9400 which is of same speed having increased L2 cache, this helps alot and is really a needed change.
Q9550 is 15.8K
these price can be different in different places but not much.

oh I forgot Q6600 which is least cost C2Q proccy it is available in 8.8K


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2008)

Friends...Please suggest me a motherboard based on intel P35 and P45 chipset with onboard graphics.

Actually I have no plan to play games, so I don't wan to add graphics card.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

You Haven't mentioned your budget but here are some mobo's
MSI	P45 NEO3 FR =7450
MSI  	P45 NEO2 FR =8350
MSI	P35 PLATINUM COM=8200 
MSI   P45 Neo- F=5900


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> You Haven't mentioned your budget but here are some mobo's
> MSI    P45 NEO3 FR =7450
> MSI      P45 NEO2 FR =8350
> MSI    P35 PLATINUM COM=8200
> MSI   P45 Neo- F=5900



Sorry, budget is 5-6K
I was planning for MSI   P45 Neo- F=5900, but this MOB dont have onboard graphics.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> You Haven't mentioned your budget but here are some mobo's
> MSI    P45 NEO3 FR =7450
> MSI      P45 NEO2 FR =8350
> MSI    P35 PLATINUM COM=8200
> MSI   P45 Neo- F=5900



None of them have onboard grafix .....infact NO P45 or P35 boards have onboard grafix.

So the questioner can buy a good G33 based mobo like Intel DG33


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> None of them have onboard grafix .....infact NO P45 or P35 boards have onboard grafix.
> 
> So the questioner can buy a good G33 based mobo like Intel DG33



jUST gave him what he needed


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> None of them have onboard grafix .....infact NO P45 or P35 boards have onboard grafix.
> 
> So the questioner can buy a good G33 based mobo like Intel DG33


Ok, what motherboard you suggest for a non-gaming system but with good configuration. My budget is 5-6K


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Ok, what motherboard you suggest for a non-gaming system but with good configuration. My budget is 5-6K



Read my post....I said you can buy a good Intel G31 based mobo like the Intel DG31PR



bassam904 said:


> jUST gave him what he needed



What is your problem here ? I said none of the boards have onboard grafix so he should buy DG31 or DG33 ......what is wrong in it ?

@ravi_9793

Apart from Intel DG31PR (which is a very good board indeed), you can also get a MSI G31-M3-F or ASUS P5K-PL-VM.....all this are based on the G31 chipset, are cheap and have good onboard grafix.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> @ravi_9793
> 
> Apart from Intel DG31PR (which is a very good board indeed), you can also get a MSI G31-M3-F or ASUS P5K-PL-VM.....all this are based on the G31 chipset, are cheap and have good onboard grafix.


Thanks @KPower Mania
Will it be sufficient for Vista Aero Effect. I am also planing to buy Vista Home Premium in few months.

Or, do you strongly suggest Graphics card for good system??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Thanks @KPower Mania
> Will it be sufficient for Vista Aero Effect. I am also planing to buy Vista Home Premium in few months.
> 
> Or, do you strongly suggest Graphics card for good system??



Yup, you need a grafix card for Aero...your budget is 5k right ?? 

So, what you can do is get a ASUS P5N MX for 2375/- and a XFX 8400GS 256MB GDDR2 for 1750/-.

You get a better deal .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup, you need a grafix card for Aero...your budget is 5k right ??
> 
> So, what you can do is get a ASUS P5N MX for 2375/- and a XFX 8400GS 256MB GDDR2 for 1750/-.
> 
> You get a better deal .


Thanks, that can be better deal.

Guys please comment on this configuration:
Processor -> Intel E7200
Motherboard -> Yet to decide
Hard Disk -> I already have seagate hard disk
RAM -> 2 GB Transcend 800 MHz
Monitor -> Dell SE 198WFP 19"


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Thanks, that can be better deal.
> 
> Guys please comment on this configuration:
> Processor -> Intel E7200
> ...



Is it for gaming ?? If not then AWESOME and if its for gaming...then too AWSOME . Just add a good mobo and grafix card(the pair which I suggested).


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Is it for gaming ?? If not then AWESOME and if its for gaming...then too AWSOME . Just add a good mobo and grafix card(the pair which I suggested).


Its not for gaming. But I want my PC ready for Vista and Windows7.

*Please suggest me best MOBO+ Gfx combination under 9K*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Its not for gaming. But I want my PC ready for Vista and Windows7.
> 
> *Please suggest me best MOBO+ Gfx combination under 9K*



damn! You got richer .

Anyways, go for a Intel DG31PR + Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 for  9300/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Ok ask other guys if you dont beleive me ! comp@ddict can answer your problem on this .




What problem?



janitha said:


> Probably due to some error, but it is listed @lynx itself for Rs :7,246.00
> (model no.EN8600GT/HTDP/256MB)
> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1089&offset=8



Listen surplus and old stock doesn't mean used and bad stock...the price is about rs. 400 lower...but Mercury's is @3k 8600gt 256mb ddr3...u can oopt for any one of them, asus (surplus) or mercury...but mercury heats up more(so I've heard)...
waz this the problem KPowerMaina was referring to?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> damn! You got richer .
> 
> Anyways, go for a Intel DG31PR + Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 for 9300/-


Or else go for MSI P35 Neo F + ASUS EN8600 GTS ~ 9k
If u stretch ur budget a lil bit by 1000bucks, u get a XpertVision 9600GT instead od 8600GTS......
Intel DG31PR sucks at OCing...
If u didn't want OCing and other solid options MSI provides, then just go for Intel....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Or else go for MSI P35 Neo F + ASUS EN8600 GTS ~ 9k
> If u stretch ur budget a lil bit by 1000bucks, u get a XpertVision 9600GT instead od 8600GTS......
> Intel DG31PR sucks at OCing...
> If u didn't want OCing and other solid options MSI provides, then just go for Intel....



He needs a basic PC. No OC'ing, no gaming.


----------



## janitha (Oct 7, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> What problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask him, only he knows!

And about the card in the category of "Surplus, Old stock and Second hand" you can very well buy it, but should not repent later about warranty. And it is also specified that the cooler is aftermarket.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> What problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you heard about the new 8600GT card launched by ASUS ?? Its the cheapest 8600GT at 2800/-. Its model number is something like ASUS PCIe 8600GT 256MB GDDR3....now Mr.Janitha is not happy and saying that no card like that exists. .


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 7, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Thanks @KPower Mania
> Will it be sufficient for Vista Aero Effect. I am also planing to buy Vista Home Premium in few months.
> 
> Or, do you strongly suggest Graphics card for good system??



yes it does support vista aero ..i have DG31PR and i used to enjoy vista aero till i got my gfx card ...



> Intel has released production version drivers for 32-bit and 64-bit Windows Vista that enable the Aero graphics. Intel has also released Direct X 10 drivers for the X3100 and X3500 GPUs.
> 
> 
> In addition, along with the latest drivers, the product can support DirectX 10.0, Shader Model 4.0 and OpenGL 2.0.
> ...



u should save up money and spend it on HD4670 or similar better card it will be much worth ...


----------



## janitha (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Have you heard about the new 8600GT card launched by ASUS ?? Its the cheapest 8600GT at 2800/-. Its model number is something like ASUS PCIe 8600GT 256MB GDDR3....now Mr.Janitha is not happy and saying that no card like that exists. .



You never said "about the *new* 8600GT card launched by ASUS" and I never said I am "not happy and saying that no card like that exists"!


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 7, 2008)

@Ravi_9793 
Hello buddy ...seeing u after a long time .... How are and you nd where r u these days (i mean in delhi or still roaming round the country?) ?
Now on topic :
If u have budget of 9k for mobo and proccessor ...and Gaming is not a priority then i will strongly Suggest MSI P45-Neo F with any decent entry level grafic card ( 8400 GS< 8500 GT< 8600 GT =HD3650) ranging from 2 k to 3.3 k with 3650 or 8600 GT being best bang for ur bucks. 
The mobo has all the features u'll ever need and the cards are strong enuf for for Vista or HD Video Playback. And if ur buying 45 nm Core 2 Duo ... it also offer superb OC potiential (if needed in future).  So its on u now. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## seshnath (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi can anybody suggest me the good configuration for a moderate gaming PC...My budget is 28k-30K....i am thinking about an entry level quad core processor from AMD or INTEL and a 19" samsung LCD....i am in turmoil about motherboard....is there any board around 6k with good on board graphics?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

seshnath said:


> Hi can anybody suggest me the good configuration for a moderate gaming PC...My budget is 28k-30K....i am thinking about an entry level quad core processor from AMD or INTEL and a 19" samsung LCD....i am in turmoil about motherboard....is there any board around 6k with good on board graphics?



Why u need Onboard grafix for a gaming PC ?? And if u need a 19" LCD then u need to increase budget to 35k atleast.

Core 2 Quads / AMD Phen X4s suck for gaming so leave them.

Heres the config -->>

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
MSi P35 Neo-F
1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
ASUS PCIe 8600GT 256MB GDDR3
Seagate 7200.10 250GB HDD
Zebronics Krish cabinet
CM EP460W PSU
Logitech Gaming G1 Desktop kbd/mouse
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you all friends.......... bought my new system today from RR system, Nehru place. RR system is the only place from where I used to buy all my hardwares.

My system configuration is:
E7200 -> Rs. 5300/-
MSI p45 Neo-F -> Rs. 5950/-
2 GB transcend 800 MHz RAM -> Rs. 1650/-
Sony DVD Writer -> Rs. 1100/-
Seagate 160 GB hard Disk -> I already had this.
Power Plus UPS -> 650 VA, single batter -> Rs. 1100/-
GeForce 8600 GT, DDR2 512 MB-> Rs. 3100/-
Logitech keyboard+Mouse -> Rs. 700/-


----------



## acewin (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup, you need a grafix card for Aero...your budget is 5k right ??
> 
> So, what you can do is get a ASUS P5N MX for 2375/- and a XFX 8400GS 256MB GDDR2 for 1750/-.
> 
> You get a better deal .



For onboard gfx search G45 chipset mobos from Gigabyte.
Otherwise decide you want newest chipset or better gfx card.

P35 chipset mobos are avialable in 4-4.5K and you can get HD3850 in 5-5.5K
P45 chipset most affordable mobo is MSI P45 Neo-F around 5-5.4K
9600GT is available in 6K as others already informed you.
Any cobo is good. 
So my suggestion to is if you can do not go for 8600GT and get get HD3850 or 9600GT



ravi_9793 said:


> Thank you all friends.......... bought my new system today from RR system, Nehru place. RR system is the only place from where I used to buy all my hardwares.
> 
> My system configuration is:
> E7200 -> Rs. 5300/-
> ...



and I see you have already bought your system.

Is it really P35 Neo-F, if yes I think the shopkeeper cheated you bcoz its price is less than 4.5K and P45 Neo-F is around that price range
again for gfx card you could have got 9500GT 512MB DDR2 in 4K which is much better than 256MB DDR3 8600GT which in turn is better than 512MB DDR2 8600GT


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 8, 2008)

acewin said:


> and I see you have already bought your system.
> 
> Is it really P35 Neo-F, if yes I think the shopkeeper cheated you bcoz its price is less than 4.5K and P45 Neo-F is around that price range
> again for gfx card you could have got 9500GT 512MB DDR2 in 4K which is much better than 256MB DDR3 8600GT which in turn is better than 512MB DDR2 8600GT


Sorry typo ..its P45
I was limited with my budget..and have to select gfx only under around 3k. So, have to go fo this. 

Actually I dont need a gaming PC..I need a PC for full Vista support and coming windows7 support. Nothing more than that. I have not yet tested vista final version and its Aero effect..... I need to do some study of vista. Will start saving money for vusta from now.


----------



## acewin (Oct 8, 2008)

I was expecting its a typo. Good buy that is what I can say for you. 
Except how reliable Power Plus UPS will come out I am not sure.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 8, 2008)

acewin said:


> I was expecting its a typo. Good buy that is what I can say for you.
> Except how reliable Power Plus UPS will come out I am not sure.


UPS is just for proper shut down in case of power cut. I dont need UPS more than this..so I took a cheap one.


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 8, 2008)

well,frnz i have to buy a bare minimum pc for my 2ndary pc has died.

i have 8600gt 256 mb gddr3 to go wid it.
i will also buy 1gb ddr2 800mhz ram(separate budget),will add another 1 gb later.

what i really need is a proccy+mobo config within 6k max(no further budget upgrades  )
either amd /intel wud do,i guess amd provides more value...
wat i noticed that nvidia 6100/150(for AMD) chipset supports only x8 pci express mode....

also suggest a good cabby (with psu included) within 1-1.5k max.

plz reply soon frnz....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

acewin said:


> For onboard gfx search G45 chipset mobos from Gigabyte.
> Otherwise decide you want newest chipset or better gfx card.
> 
> P35 chipset mobos are avialable in 4-4.5K and you can get HD3850 in 5-5.5K
> ...




DOn't..and don't ever think of getting a G45 board..itz the most complete waste of money board ever


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> well,frnz i have to buy a bare minimum pc for my 2ndary pc has died.
> 
> i have 8600gt 256 mb gddr3 to go wid it.
> i will also buy 1gb ddr2 800mhz ram(separate budget),will add another 1 gb later.
> ...



hmm......

You can try -->>

Intel Dual Core E2180
ASUS P5K PLVM

For cabinet......get a Zebronics Bijli cabinet with a 400W SMPS for 1100/-


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> DOn't..and don't ever think of getting a G45 board..itz the most complete waste of money board ever



why do u say so ?


----------



## seshnath (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for that buddy


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> why do u say so ?




PPl will be buying it for onboard gfx(in this case yes)

And this onboard gfx is like one-fourth of the performance of the 4k 780G mobos and one-third the 3k 690B(older) mobos....


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> PPl will be buying it for onboard gfx(in this case yes)
> 
> And this onboard gfx is like one-fourth of the performance of the 4k 780G mobos and one-third the 3k 690B(older) mobos....



is 780 G or 690b a intel chipset ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

U got me..AMD...okay okay..

but dun go for G45.get G33..aftr tht performance scaling in G35 and G45 is rubbish


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 8, 2008)

@mukharjee 

Who said that AMD boards with Nvdia 6100/6150 chipset support 8x PCIex ???
I used 6150 chipset for 20 months and sold around 7-8 6100-6150 chipset systems ....and i can confirm that they do support the full 16x PCIex mode. 

And for ur query u can have AMD 4600+ X2 with Asus M2A-VM  for around 6k or with Asus M2N-MX for 4.7 k .. the difference being two more RAM slots (with support for total 8 GB RAM), DVI port etc in favour of M2A-VM.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> U got me..AMD...okay okay..
> 
> but dun go for G45.get G33..aftr tht performance scaling in G35 and G45 is rubbish



infact what i read is G33 is rubbish  ..atleast with G45 u get all the features of p45 ..+ PCIex 2.0 slot


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

but for 10k, u shud go for a P43 @ 4.5k and a 9600GT @ 5.8k which is equal to the G45 mobo(only one out there) costing 10.5k


----------



## abhadi (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi guys... 
              I am planning to buy a new computer for gaming and 3ds max work... My budget is under 30-35K... I've shortlisted some of the config..

proc :- E8400 -7800
mobo:- ASUS P5Q - Deluxe - 10k
RAM:- 2GB transcend 800Mhz - 1.6k
SMPS:- coolermaster 500W - 3K
grfx card :- Palit HD4580 - 9k

              i already have good working keyboard,mouse and monitor... Is this rig fine???
PL. suggest any other changes that i can make...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

abhadi said:


> Hi guys...
> I am planning to buy a new computer for gaming and 3ds max work... My budget is under 30-35K... I've shortlisted some of the config..
> 
> proc :- E8400 -7800
> ...



Fine ?? This is AMAZING. Anyways, if you want save some money then go for MSI P45 Neo-F for 5.9k otherwise ASUS P5Q Deluxe is an awesome board. Depends on you. If you get P45 Neo-F then you can get 4GB RAM (2x2GB). Other components are good. Go for a Western Digital Caviar AAKS 640GB HDD. If you need a cheap cabinet, then look no further than Cooler Master Elite 330. And for speakers, Altec Lansing BXR1121.

Hope it helps!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

U'll need performance not tht much of space i presume..go for 500GB seagate SATA2 @ 3.7k, itz better performance wise(competing with the 10k+ priced Veloci raptors of WD)


----------



## janitha (Oct 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> U'll need performance not tht much of space i presume..go for 500GB seagate SATA2 @ 3.7k, itz better performance wise(competing with the 10k+ priced Veloci raptors of WD)



Both Seagate 640 7200.11, as also WD 640 AAKS which are very good drives, are available for ~ Rs.3.7K.


----------



## yahooo.c0m (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone , 
                   I am looking for a graphics card within 4K but I need to know that for a graphics card which 1 is more important , more memory (256mb<512mb<1gb) or faster memory(ddr2/gddr3).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 9, 2008)

janitha said:


> Both Seagate 640 7200.11, as also WD 640 AAKS which are very good drives, are available for ~ Rs.3.7K.




agree ...but i just hope people don't buy AACS model they are not worth that price ..and they are simply flooded in market anyone who doesn't know the difference can be fooled easily ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

yahooo.c0m said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I am looking for a graphics card within 4K but I need to know that for a graphics card which 1 is more important , more memory (256mb<512mb<1gb) or faster memory(ddr2/gddr3).
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Faster Memory makes a big difference. For example..... the 8600GT 512MB GDDR2 is beaten black and blue by 8600GT 256MB GDDR3.

And for 4k, go with MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3. Should cost a little more than 4k, like 4.2k .


----------



## janitha (Oct 9, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> agree ...but i just hope people don't buy AACS model they are not worth that price ..and they are simply flooded in market anyone who doesn't know the difference can be fooled easily ...



True, like the earlier transition period when WD marketed the older generation and latest PMR technology disks with the same number, when it was difficult to differentiate between them.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 10, 2008)

*buyin a new system*

hi..

i'd like to purchase a computer around 30k and i dont need a monitor....
as far as the configuration goes... i'm goin for

* evga geforce 512mb overclocked edition
* intel C2D E8400
* asus PK5C
* corsair twin 2GB at 800MHz
* Segate 250GB HDD

is this a good configuration? i would like to make the most of my money.... thanks in advance...!!


----------



## acewin (Oct 10, 2008)

30K would be good high, and u can get same for the config too

E8400 - 7.5K

Mobo >>Asus P5Q Pro - 8.8K or MSI P45 Neo-F in 5.8K

Corsair twin 4GB 5.5-6K

ATI HD4850 in 9.5K
nVidia 9600GT 6-6.5K
ATI HD3850 5-5.5K

HDD >> anything as per your budget or capacity you think feasible
250GB would be in around 2.5K 500 GB in around 3.2K and 640 GB in aroun 3.8K
750GB price difference will be quiet high 

Samsung/Sony/LG/Asus DVD Burners 1.1-1.2K

Case >> Coolermaster Elite 330 in 1.7K
PSU   >> Corsair VX450 in 3.2K or Coolermaster 600W Extreme Power in 3.2K

that will be the complete rig



comp@ddict said:


> DOn't..and don't ever think of getting a G45 board..itz the most complete waste of money board ever



true, but X4500 has alright gfx
ALso, you are sound more like me I too say the same P35 in 4K with any lowend GPU will beat any G45 based mobo anytime 

@ganeshravi, I forogt to add price of normal Transcend or Kingston single 2GB 800 FSB sticks is 1.8K unlike Corsair 2GB sticks in 2.7-3K(I would not comment on good performance of Corsair- its just the price over performance ratio of transcend/Kingston is good)


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 10, 2008)

acewin said:


> 30K would be good high, and u can get same for the config too
> 
> E8400 - 7.5K
> 
> ...



thanks....
n by the way... i can spend upto 9k on m graphics card.... so can i jus hav some more options in tat range....???
n i'm in confusion with motherboards.... i donno which one to go for.... n the exact board which i had quoted was.. ASUS P5KC P35/1066/DDR2 DDR3 n its around 9.5k...  could u comment on that board..?? or does any other board in that price range outperform it...?? n i hav no idea of difference between a P35 and a G45... help me there too... 
 n i hav a dvd rw... so there is no need of that too... and yes i had forgotten about the PSU and the cabinets.... thanks for the help there too..

are all these prices the same throughout india...??? am from chennai... what do u think the price difference would be....??


----------



## yahooo.c0m (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks KPower Mania for clarification


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 10, 2008)

n i hav no idea of difference between a P35 and a G45...

are all these prices the same throughout india...??? am from chennai... what do u think the price difference would be....??


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 10, 2008)

please comment the config

Mobo - Gigabyte - GA-EP31-DS3L (3600/-)
CPU - Intel E7200 (5500/-)
RAM - Corsair 1 x 2GB (suggest price)
GPU - 9800GT (suggest brand and price)
HDD - WD 640GB or 500GB (suggest price)
TV Tuner - to view and record TATA SKY (suggest brand and price)

im looking to buy all for max 25K. (may be within next 6 days)

any other suggestions, please help. Play lots of games, AV Editing, Music and Video.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 10, 2008)

Just change the GPU to ATi's HD4850, preferably from Palit and u r all set. BTW u did buy my TV Tuner card, what's up with a new one. Couldn't get it working for DTH Services? WD 640 GB is for 3.6K !


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 10, 2008)

tv tuner is working fine with my other system. i wanna built a new system for me.

Plasma_Snake.
i have a zebronics 500W PSU, will there be a problem with HD4850. which brand to go for.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

500W should be enough for that config. But maybe you could go for a  600W PSU just to be on the safe side. Notable brands are Corsair, Zebronics, Antec, Cooler Master, Tagan....

HD4850 is a bit costlier than than 9800GT, but it's a better option.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 10, 2008)

my budget for graphics card cannot exceed 7K. please suggest.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> my budget for graphics card cannot exceed 7K. please suggest.



Then you can buy a 9600GT card now, or buy a better HD4670 card from ATi later.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 10, 2008)

ok will go for 9600GT, can you suggest a good brand.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> ok will go for 9600GT, can you suggest a good brand.



Plait 9600GT @ 6.1-6.3k

4670 is weaker in performance than 9600GT so better is 9600GT

Also 9600GT  OCes a lot lot lot.........


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 10, 2008)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Plait 9600GT @ 6.1-6.3k
> 
> * 4670 is weaker in performance than 9600GT so better is 9600GT*
> 
> Also 9600GT  OCes a lot lot lot.........



HD4670 is not yet released and how u conclude this? 
Any reviews?
Even if there is some reviews, they are engg sample and will get improved when it hitting shelves...
So dont underestimate a card b4 it releases..

PS: I am not a ATi Fanboi,.. And curr i am using 76GS...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> HD4670 is not yet released and how u conclude this?
> Any reviews?
> Even if there is some reviews, they are engg sample and will get improved when it hitting shelves...
> So dont underestimate a card b4 it releases..
> ...




Okay as u want:

*www.guru3d.com/article/ati-radeon-hd-4670-review/

^^ tht shud clear up some things shudn't it


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 10, 2008)

@comp_ddict:

I just read that review and it says the direct competitor for HD4670 was 9500GT, and even a 9600GSO will not come closer to VFM of 4670.. And u compare a sub 5k card to pricey 96GT card...

Even the performance diff is not so huge... For the price it will never let us down...

And dont compare OC things.. I talk abt factory settings...

If u have a good opinion abt 96GT and wants to suggest to someone, Do it. Dont spoil the brand name......


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 10, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> thanks....
> n by the way... i can spend upto 9k on m graphics card.... so can i jus hav some more options in tat range....???
> n i'm in confusion with motherboards.... i donno which one to go for.... n the exact board which i had quoted was.. ASUS P5KC P35/1066/DDR2 DDR3 n its around 9.5k...  could u comment on that board..?? or does any other board in that price range outperform it...?? n i hav no idea of difference between a P35 and a G45... help me there too...
> n i hav a dvd rw... so there is no need of that too... and yes i had forgotten about the PSU and the cabinets.... thanks for the help there too..
> ...



P35 is history & now P45 has replaced it. MSI P45Neo-F(5.5-6K) priced pretty decent  but if u want little bit more performance then look for ASUS P5Q(7.5-8K). And don't worry about DDR3, u can get high performance 4GB DDR2(like OCZ, Corsair, G-Skill, Patriot etc. SLI Editions) in the price of 2GB DDR3 & the performance difference isn't of that much but 4GB DDR2 gives better performance boost over 2GB DDR3.
Get SAMSUNG S203D SATA DVD Writer(1150/-).
U can get 9800GT(7.5-9.5K) in that budget. But i strongly suggest add couple of hundreds & get HD4850. Believe me that card can smoke some competition.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

@comp@ddict- HD4670 has already received many good reviews. It runs cool, can draw power from the PCI E slot itself and so it doesn't need any extra power connectors. And nothing can beat the VFM it offers. And don't talk about the OCing power of a GPU, most of 'em are unlikely to OC anyway.
Read some 4670 card reviews @newegg- *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=4670&x=0&y=0


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 10, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> U can get 9800GT(7.5-9.5K) in that budget. But i strongly suggest add couple of hundreds & get HD4850. Believe me that card can smoke some competition.



this was where i was gettin to.... i have a great difficulty to choose whether the HD4850 or the xfx8800GT....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 10, 2008)

^^^ Yup! 4GB DDR2 800MHz RAM from OCZ, SLi Certified costs 5300 bucks while Patriot DDR3 2 GB RAM costs 5500 bucks, difference is really small. AFA card is concerned, HD4850 can smoke the competition as well as the rig itself too. Friggin' thing runs at 80 degree Celsius at stock values and if u tweak the fan the temperature is taken care of but the fan noise becomes irritating. If u can stretch the budget and manage to lay ur hands on Palit HD4850 Sonic edition, then u got nothing to worry about. 
@Solomon
Check the +12V rail ratings of your PSU, if it is anywhere near 20-30A then ur PSU can support HD4850 otherwise get a Corsair VX450 for as low as 3300 bucks!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> this was where i was gettin to.... i have a great difficulty to choose whether the HD4850 or the xfx8800GT....



Go for PALIT HD4850


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> this was where i was gettin to.... i have a great difficulty to choose whether the HD4850 or the xfx8800GT....



xfx 8800gt is older card which is about 15% slower than HD4850 ...buy PALIT HD4850 since it comes with a dual slot cooler fan and newer BIOS hence u will not face any problem ...its runs cool and idles @ 49 deg and without any noise 

don't even think about buying xfx 8800 at this point of time


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 10, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> this was where i was gettin to.... i have a great difficulty to choose whether the HD4850 or the xfx8800GT....



There is nothing confusing. Its simple 9800GT is better than 8800GT as in performance/price.
Also if u can afford an SLI motherboard, then i suggest 9600GT in SLI. It won't cost much more over HD4850 but surely performs better than any other card under 12K!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

@ganeshravi- Was it a typo or were you really comparing the HD4850 and 8800GT?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 10, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> @Solomon
> Check the +12V rail ratings of your PSU, if it is anywhere near 20-30A then ur PSU can support HD4850 otherwise get a Corsair VX450 for as low as 3300 bucks!



my PSU shows the following:
+12 V1 - 15A
+12 V2 - 16A

is it ok?

BTW i'm planning for 9600GT.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 10, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Plait 9600GT @ 6.1-6.3k
> 
> 4670 is weaker in performance than 9600GT so better is 9600GT
> 
> Also 9600GT  OCes a lot lot lot.........



Indeed it is weak but look at the specs/price! HD4670 can compared with 9500GT. It actually fills gap between 9500GT & 9600GT.



solomon_paulraj said:


> my PSU shows the following:
> +12 V1 - 15A
> +12 V2 - 16A
> 
> ...



Yup its absolutely fine. U can even go for HD4850 with that PSU.


----------



## earlyman21 (Oct 10, 2008)

well i ve selected  the following as my CONFIG plz do comment on it
E 7200
msi P 45 Neo -F
trasndend  800 MHz 2 gb
palit HD 4850
zebronics Bijli  or /Antibiotic  
HDD -seagate 250/320 gb (according to budget)
zebronics 600w
APC 650 Va
Dell SE 198wfp
                                   ok  KEYBOARD +MOUSE (I ALREADY HAVE)
AND IS THIS MOBO CROSSFIRE ENABLED I MEAN CAN I PAIR 2  HD 4850`S  IN  THE FUTURE   ? PLZ LET ME KNOW 
so PLZ comment on  it AND PLZ LET ME KNOW WHAT IS  THE CHEAPEST P-45 BASED PCI-E 2.O CROSSFIRE  ENABLED MOTHERBOARD 

guyz  plz  plz do tell me


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> well i ve selected  the following as my CONFIG plz do comment on it
> E 7200
> msi P 45 Neo -F
> trasndend  800 MHz 2 gb
> ...




thats an excellent config u have got there ..its performace and gaming powerhouse 

and no MSI P45 neo is not a crossfire mobo ...

cheapest crossfire P45 mobo is MSI P45 neo 2 for about 8.4k 
and Asus P5Q pro for about 8.9k ...though i m not very sure about it 

but the cheapest P35 chipset crossfire mobo is palit P35A  at 4.3k 

also try to go for seagate 320 gb(16mb) better performer than 250gb (8mb) price difference is just 250/- ...


----------



## earlyman21 (Oct 10, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> thats an excellent config u have got there ..its performace and gaming powerhouse
> 
> and no MSI P45 neo is not a crossfire mobo ..






thank u  very much


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @comp_ddict:
> 
> I just read that review and it says the direct competitor for HD4670 was 9500GT, and even a 9600GSO will not come closer to VFM of 4670.. And u compare a sub 5k card to pricey 96GT card...
> 
> ...




5k 4670
6k 9600GT

9600GT outperforms 4670 in every turn(and crash) and i'm talking about factory(4670 OC is not impresive)

ANd WTH do u mean by spoiling BRAND NAME? I guess u din hav a luk at the performance charts, cause 5670 isn't compared to 9600GT at all(it is too weak in front of 9600GT) and the performance gap between 9600GT and 9500GT is similar to that between 9600GT and 8600GTS(wich is a good 15 places)


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 11, 2008)

ok guys.... this is goin to be my final config.... pls comment...

intel c2d e8400
msi p45 neo
sapphire/msi/palit hd4850
CM 600w or corsair VX450W (comment)
transcend/kingston 800MHz 1x2GB(comment)
seagate 250GB

and what would be a good cabinet... i want one which is sturdy and heavy.... budget is around 3k...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> ok guys.... this is goin to be my final config.... pls comment...
> 
> intel c2d e8400
> msi p45 neo
> ...



for Hd4850 make sure u go for dual slot cooler model from any of those,and try to get one with latest manufacturing date to avoid any heating and other problems.

my suggestion buy this- *techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=4_272&products_id=2437 

to avoid any heating problem and other issues!  at least works fine for me and about 10 other forum members ..

get corsair vx450W better performer than CM600W

why not buy 2 Gb stick now and add another 2Gb later(personal choice) ..go for kingston if possible.

why not go for 320 GB ? costs only 250/- more for 70 gb..


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2008)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> 5k 4670
> 6k 9600GT
> 
> 9600GT outperforms 4670 in every turn(and crash) and i'm talking about factory(4670 OC is not impresive)
> ...



Enough arguing things.. I am tired of it....So please stop this and let others help...


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 11, 2008)

*Looking for mobo around 10-10.5k*

Requirement- PCIe 2.0

According to theitwares,
I've came across MSI P45 Platinum. Hows this mobo? Anybody using? I read on many forums that Asus mobos aren't much reliable, unstable. Is this true?
Any other suggestion? Anything there from Intel?

(obviously for Intel procy. Don't suggest Evga 750i sli, as its out of budget. Not going to use either sli or crossfire).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> *Looking for mobo around 10-10.5k*
> 
> Requirement- PCIe 2.0
> 
> ...


Yep, very nice and solid performance.. Just dont have second thought to pick that.... 





ironfreak said:


> Anybody using? I read on many forums that Asus mobos aren't much reliable, unstable. Is this true?


You must be joking... ASUS were one of the reliable Mobo manufacturers and well known for stability and feature rich..


ironfreak said:


> Any other suggestion? Anything there from Intel?
> 
> (obviously for Intel procy. Don't suggest Evga 750i sli, as its out of budget).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dont think Intel.. At the same price point boards from other manufacturers beat it black and blue...
IMHO, Just go for MSI Board u choose or get a ASUS P5Q or P5Q Pro.... U Wont get disappointed.....


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 11, 2008)

*^^^*
Thanks for reply dude. Well may be Im wrong about Asus but I remember many told me no go for P5N-D Sli.

But hows P5Q pro compared to P45 platinum?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> *Looking for mobo around 10-10.5k*
> 
> Requirement- PCIe 2.0
> 
> ...



its very good mobo for ur budget go for it...for performance review look here 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-motherboard,2001-50.html

AFIAK ...asus mobo are very solid and robust mobo's ... who said they are not reliable ?

in ur budget mobo from intel doesn't overclock ...


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 11, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Hell no.. XFX 630i supports only upto 2GB RAM. How can they, now if only there was some other board with good onboard graphics and similar pricing I would have opted for it. I mean the board should be future proof, anyways got no option.
> @betatesting - this mobo doesn't support dual channel RAM.



who told you guys--
i have xfx 630i mobo.though right now i am using 2 gb ram right now--but i am dam sure it supports 4 gb ram--i have even confirmed from xfx support website


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> its very good mobo for ur budget go for it...for performance review look here
> 
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-motherboard,2001-50.html
> 
> ...



Okies man.... I got it.

Hows Asus P5Q pro compared with MSI P45 platinum?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> *^^^*
> Thanks for reply dude. Well may be Im wrong about Asus but I remember many told me no go for P5N-D Sli.
> 
> But hows P5Q pro compared to P45 platinum?


There may be some pbm with P5N-D Sli... But i am sure that P5Q was sure a best buy..
And both were P45 Chipsets...
And P5Q Pro offers some new features and i am not a ECE guy to explain that, but i know they were efficient...

I suggest u go to choose between P5Q Pro and MSI P45 Platinum.... by comparing their features and what u need on them....

But at pricing, MSI comes for 10500 where P5Q Pro just costs 9000...

Get a gig of RAM with that 1k u saving....

Decision is urs...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> *^^^*
> Thanks for reply dude. Well may be Im wrong about Asus but I remember many told me no go for P5N-D Sli.
> 
> But hows P5Q pro compared to P45 platinum?



well u will have to first decide which gfx card u will be using ? ati or nvidia ?? 

if u want to go for ATI ..go for crossfire mobo like the one u choose MSI P45 platinium ..or asus P5Q pro 

if u are buying nvidia gfx card go for asus P5N-D sli


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2008)

manishjha18 said:
			
		

> who told you guys--
> i have xfx 630i mobo.though right now i am using 2 gb ram right now--but i am dam sure it supports 4 gb ram--i have even confirmed from xfx support website



Yes, it supports 4GB RAM, without Dual Channel mode..


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> Okies man.... I got it.
> 
> Hows Asus P5Q pro compared with MSI P45 platinum?



Asus P5Q will perform little less then asus P5Q deluxe  ...but when u can spend MSI P45 platinum  ...u should go for u ..its great performing board ...with lesser price


----------



## constantine (Oct 11, 2008)

help ppl gonna buy gfx in 4 days
8600gt 256mb ddr3 , yea i know the 9 series cards hav come out but this fits into my budget.
so is this a good config

intel dual core e2180
biostar gf 7050
8600gt 256mb ddr3
3 gig ddr2 transcend mostly

reply fast !! yea am only buyin the gfx i already bought the rest


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

@ironfreak

Go for ASUS P5Q Pro.......... it is a really good mobo with great features which wont dissapoint you. But the thing is that there is hardly much difference between MSI P45 Platinum and ASUS P5Q Pro........ so its a personal choice IMO but I vote for ASUS P5Q Pro.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2008)

constantine said:


> help ppl gonna buy gfx in 4 days
> 8600gt 256mb ddr3 , yea i know the 9 series cards hav come out but this fits into my budget.
> so is this a good config
> 
> ...


9600GT costs around 5.5k that too XpertVision brand only, 
So get a ASUS EN8600GT 512MB DDR3 version or simply get ASUS 8600GT 256MB DDR3 for 3.1k..Nice deal....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

constantine said:


> help ppl gonna buy gfx in 4 days
> 8600gt 256mb ddr3 , yea i know the 9 series cards hav come out but this fits into my budget.
> so is this a good config
> 
> ...



Yup! Go for it. Look at the ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3 or MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3


@rajkumar_pb

AFAIK the ASUS 512MB GDDR3 8600GT costs 6k+ and performs the same as 256MB GDDR3 as the GPU cant utilise so much RAM. If it was a typo for 512MB GDDR*2 *then its ok.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Yup! Go for it. Look at the ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3 or MSI N8600GT 256MB GDDR3
> 
> 
> @rajkumar_pb
> ...


No, typos... As i heard that 512MB DDR3 was performing well from one of my friend and so i suggest it....If not so, then sorry for misleading him...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

^^Was just telling ya........ nothing to feel sorry about .


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

constantine said:


> help ppl gonna buy gfx in 4 days
> 8600gt 256mb ddr3 , yea i know the 9 series cards hav come out but this fits into my budget.
> so is this a good config
> 
> ...



GO for 2GB RAM, spend the 1k xtra on Gfx card.. and get 9500GT for the following reasons:
1. Cooler
2. Newer techno
3. More OC(but some ppl dun care so it doesn't count)
And 9500GT beats the 8600GT and 8600GTS at stock or OC u name it


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 11, 2008)

comments on msi P45 neo, chennai price too...???


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

MSI P45 Neo-F .... BEST <6k mobo.... Chennai..... hmm, it must be costing somewhere near 5.9k there. Check at Spencer Plaza.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> comments on msi P45 neo, chennai price too...???



  usually prices in Chennai are on higher side ...and MSI brand is tough to get in Chennai due to bad service support  ..but u can try shops like supreme computers,delta peripherals or RC automation and mahavir peripherals on Ritchie street....they keep some MSI products these days ...

and since prices are going upwards these days u can expect it to find i for 6.5k or more ..and thats my guess



KPower Mania said:


> MSI P45 Neo-F .... BEST <6k mobo.... Chennai..... hmm, it must be costing somewhere near 5.9k there. Check at Spencer Plaza.



oh thats cool u know about Spencer plaza ..thats really good i much say ..i m impressed ..u know a bit about everywhere ...

but there are hardly any computer hardware shops in Spencer plaza ..almost all the computer hardware and electronics shops  are located on or around Ritchie street which is about 2km from Spencer plaza ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Enough arguing things.. I am tired of it....So please stop this and let others help...



No bashing but comp@ddict is right...... 9600GT kicks the HD4670 in the butt.... and he aint spoiling the brand name. If I tell you that HD4850 beats the 9800GT, does that mean I am spoiling the NVIDIA brand name ??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

oh prices are going up higher ..already ....E7200 will cost 5.7k i bought it for 5.3k 2months before .....bad time to buy any stuff right now ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> usually prices in Chennai are on higher side ...and MSI brand is tough to get in Chennai due to bad service support  ..but u can try shops like supreme computers,delta peripherals or RC automation and mahavir peripherals on Ritchie street....they keep some MSI products these days ...
> 
> and since prices are going upwards these days u can expect it to find i for 6.5k or more ..and thats my guess
> 
> ...



Thanks......

and I have heard much about Spencer Plaza but didnt really knew the truth....... lol and thanks for the heads up! I dont live in Chennai actually......


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 11, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> ok guys.... this is goin to be my final config.... pls comment...
> 
> intel c2d e8400
> msi p45 neo
> ...



can i get a price quote for these ones..??? chennai price???


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Thanks......
> 
> and I have heard much about Spencer Plaza but didnt really knew the truth....... lol and thanks for the heads up! I dont live in Chennai actually......



i know that u don't live in chennai and thats why i said i was impressed u knew about it ... but what have u heard about it ...even i m living here for only 4 years



ganeshravi said:


> can i get a price quote for these ones..??? chennai price???



since from tomo or monday onwards price will see a huge increase i can only give u price that i know or bought from R.C.Automation ...which will be higher in any case when u go to buy it ...

E8400 - 7.9k 
MSI P45 neo - 6.5k (approx price)
Palit HD4850 - 9.7k (it was the price i bought it for)
corsair vx 450 -3.75k (checked about two weeks ago)
transcend 2Gb 800 Mhz- 1550/-
seagate 320 Gb - 2.6k(approx)

if u buy next week ..u might find prices quite high ..


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 11, 2008)

well guyz....i have thot of the follwing as  a minimum pc config(budget constraint  )

1.AMD Athlon X2 4600+,2.4ghz,1mb l2------->2700

2.Mobo-
           a.nvidia nf6100 based-------------->asus m2n mx se(2300),msi K9N6SGM-V(2225)***found that this chipset supports only one lane over the pci exp16x slot,thats equal to 8x pci ex support...wont it bottleneck the 8600gtg?700 rs isnt much to pay....

           b.nvidia 7050/630a---------------->asus M2N-VM DVI(3175),msi K9NGM4 V2(3050)
           c.any others?

3.Ram-2*1gb ddr2 800mhz------------------>~2000

4.Grfx-my old xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3 ---->0000 

5.Cabby/PSU(i have the old one,mayb i shud buy only a new psu,or shud i get a new cabby psu combo? Plz clairfy)---->1500 max

please comment.....


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 11, 2008)

can i get the website link for rc automation?
and wat do u think would the price difference be..??? a couple of 100's or more??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 11, 2008)

@mukherjee- What's your max budget? And are those the only new components you want?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> can i get the website link for rc automation?
> and wat do u think would the price difference be..??? a couple of 100's or more??



there is no website for R.C. automation ...dude in india shopping  still works in old fashioned way even for computer hardware in chennai..go to the shop ..bargain and buy ..so is the case in Ritchie street ..go to the shops .... look around ask for prices ..bargain and buy ...there is no other simple way than that ..

but there is one website for delta peripherals 

*deltapage.com/

and mind u ..it can only give an idea ...rates are fair only for proccy ....RAM prices fluctuate on daily basis..

R.C.Automation doesn't give u any warranty by himself all distributor warranty ..that means if anything happens he will just direct u to service center..

and i really can't tell how much more the prices will be ..but all the computer hardware prices in India are governed by dollar to rupee exchange rates and since it has reached to 49 yesterday against to 42 2-3 weeks ago ...so u can understand it will be costly ...

my guess will be 200-300/- costly on each component or may be more ...


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @mukherjee- What's your max budget? And are those the only new components you want?



max budget 9.5k(actually i can get 1gb ram now and add another 1gb later)

i jus want a new proccy+mobo+ram....plus an appropriate PSU(to support the newer 24pin mobo+4pin cpu connctors wich my current psu doznt hv)


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 11, 2008)

Here goes

Intel E2180
XFX MG63Mi7159 (nVidia 630i chipset)
Transcend 2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz RAM
Antec earthwatts EA430 430W PSU

These may exceed your budget by a few hundreds. And BTW, what's the length of your current gfx card?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 11, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> max budget 9.5k(actually i can get 1gb ram now and add another 1gb later)
> 
> i jus want a new proccy+mobo+ram....plus an appropriate PSU(to support the newer 24pin mobo+4pin cpu connctors wich my current psu doznt hv)



hi doc how are u ? 
long time no C ...
why buying a new system ..??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 11, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> max budget 9.5k(actually i can get 1gb ram now and add another 1gb later)
> 
> i jus want a new proccy+mobo+ram....plus an appropriate PSU(to support the newer 24pin mobo+4pin cpu connctors wich my current psu doznt hv)



Intel E2140
ASUS P5 GCMX
1GB DDR2 Transcend 667MHz RAM
CM EP 460W PSU


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Here goes
> 
> Intel E2180
> XFX MG63Mi7159 (nVidia 630i chipset)
> ...



length?'bout7iches...it shud fit....
btw,that 630i is only single channel ddr....n am not going for xfx or intel...i blv amd provies best value...dont u?



imgame2 said:


> hi doc how are u ?
> long time no C ...
> why buying a new system ..??


i m fine...hw r u bro?
well...we had our durga puja...so was busy pandal hopping....moreover xams r very near 
actually my other pc died on me...so need a basic rig to keep my bro at hostel happy...he has got work to do!



KPower Mania said:


> Intel E2140
> ASUS P5 GCMX
> 1GB DDR2 Transcend 667MHz RAM
> CM EP 460W PSU



wat abut my config that i posted?i will stick to amd this time


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 12, 2008)

@ mukharjee
u can get AMD X2 4600+ with M2N MX SE PLUS combo for Rs 4600 from nehru place, making ur budget 
4600+2000= 6600 for mobo+CPU+RAM.
and the new M2N MX SE is 6150 chipset and support full 16x slot, dont worry about that.

now if u r not going to add any other power hungry graphic card (other thn 8600 GT of urs ) and not into heavy overclocking(cant even be as its AMD) then u should opt for Zebronics cabinet with the default PSU ... u can select any one depending on ur range like :
Zebby Bijli or Antibiotic (costing 1400-200)
Or if u want only PSU(by keeping ur older cabby) then: 
GLACIAL STAR GS-500A for Rs 1100 (this will help even if u go for a high end graphic card...if u want proof then check HELLGATE's siggy in this forum or mine)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Ya....... nice suggestion.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

@mukherjee- If you want an AMD rig, go with harryneopotter's advice.
Yeah your card will fit on that mobo, and yes, that board supports only single channel memory. -()
But it won't make too much of a difference. The performance gains with dual channel memory are incremental.
Consider it, this board has good OCing power. It can OC this proccy greatly.


----------



## circleinsquare (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I am looking to upgrade my desktop and hence was trawling the net when I chanced on the forum.Its truly great and you all deserve the greatest of thanks for helping so many of us out here.

I am gifting my current rig (P4 1.8 and very steady and stable) to a relative and hence need a new one. The config decided so far is:
Intel E7200, 2GB RAM, Sapphire HD4850 with Dual Slot HeatSink, MoserBAer DVD RW Drive. I keep my old Seagate 80GB HDD and have some external drives so storage not an issue at all.
But I am confused with :
1)The mobo to buy for this setup, what with connectors and compatibility issues. I understood that I need 1 PCI x16 slot for the HD4850 and at least one IDE slot/cable with the mobo, and it should be 775 socket supporting but thats all I could gather.
My previous motherboard was Asrock and it was a good one. Do they make boards for the C2D processors as well?
2) I was suggested that with a E7200 I should get DDR2 533 MHz RAM. Any reason why cannot use a 667/800 MHz one? I dont seem to find the 533 available.
3)Would a 450W power supply be enough for this setup? I am into games and I play quite a bit, but I am not into OCing, so power consumption is scaled down.
4) A good cabinet for this setup as well, because I read up that with Graphics cards Heat is an important issue and I should have a well ventilated case. 
5) I am inclined towards a LCD monitor, would a 17" be ok or 19"? And should I opt for ViewSonic/Samsung/LG?
6) The question of budget remains as well. I can see my budget stretching towards 25k, but I need to try and keep it as close as 20k as possible.

Its been around 4 years that I have looked around to set up a system and the process has become very complex and confusing in between. Plus, my last rig had onboard graphics, so was more or less unaware of the choices/issues with graphics. If you all could suggest me on the components with prices, it would be very nice.

P.S. I would be setting up this in Kolkata, so if that gives me a price advantage/disadvantage, please inform on that as well.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

First of all, you can't have an HD4850 in your setup for that budget, considering that you want so many other components. So keeping a budget of 20K in mind, here goes. Note that you can extend your budget and go for something much better.

Intel E4500
MSI P35 Neo F
Kingston 1 GB DDR2 667 Mhz
Lite On LH201AP DVD drive
PALIT 9600GT
Mercury cabinet + 500W PSU

This will leave you to buy an entry level monitor, or use your existing one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

circleinsquare said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to upgrade my desktop and hence was trawling the net when I chanced on the forum.Its truly great and you all deserve the greatest of thanks for helping so many of us out here.
> 
> I am gifting my current rig (P4 1.8 and very steady and stable) to a relative and hence need a new one. The config decided so far is:
> ...



You can try :-

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
XFX 630i (this is a good budget mobo but dznt support Dual Channel RAM.... but trust me, the performance increment is hardly 5-7% in dual channel so leave it and buy this mobo.)
1x2GB DDR2 Transcend 667MHz RAM
Palit HD4850 
Dell SE198WFP 19" Monitor
Cooler Master Elite 330 Cabinet + CM EP460W


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 12, 2008)

hey guys.... i came across this board... aBit IP35-E.... how is this board...??? is it good for its price..??? its around 6k....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Abit is an EOL (end of life) company and manufactures no more. It will be hard time finding support, etc. 

When it was active, IP35-E was the de-facto mobo here !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> hey guys.... i came across this board... aBit IP35-E.... how is this board...??? is it good for its price..??? its around 6k....



+1 to what Kpowermania said. You can opt for a MSI P35 board which is based on the same P35 chipset.


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 12, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> @ mukharjee
> u can get AMD X2 4600+ with M2N MX SE PLUS combo for Rs 4600 from nehru place, making ur budget
> 4600+2000= 6600 for mobo+CPU+RAM.
> and the new M2N MX SE is 6150 chipset and support full 16x slot, dont worry about that.
> ...



actually,can i get a link of the mobo u r talking abt....nowhere can i find a 6150...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

ASUS M2N MX SE is a nice mobo...... one of my friend is using it. He can even play Oblivion with that thing!!!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 12, 2008)

@ mukharjee

Actually ... it used to be come with 6100 , but recently its coming with 6150 ... the links are not updated ...but i have sold a few systems with this mobo ...if u want .. i will confirm it again and then tell you. 

Even if its 6100, it WILL support full 16x PCIex mode, dont worry about that buddy.


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 12, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> @ mukharjee
> 
> Actually ... it used to be come with 6100 , but recently its coming with 6150 ... the links are not updated ...but i have sold a few systems with this mobo ...if u want .. i will confirm it again and then tell you.
> 
> Even if its 6100, it WILL support full 16x PCIex mode, dont worry about that buddy.



boss...i care **** abou the onboard graphx,as i will be using my old 8600gt!
only i want that its utilized to the full potential!!!!

plz confirm....and post links if possible

i found one,it dint help much *here*


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 12, 2008)

i need a mobo wid onboard gfx (preferably g33 based chipset) wich costs me around 6k
and are the new g35 g41 n g45 chipset based mobos available in india??? 
if yes then around how much??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^You better go with ASUS P5KVM for 5.2k


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 12, 2008)

does it hav onborad gfx?? 
which chipset does it  have?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> i m fine...hw r u bro?
> well...we had our durga puja...so was busy pandal hopping....moreover xams r very near
> actually my other pc died on me...so need a basic rig to keep my bro at hostel happy...he has got work to do!



im fine myself ...well belated wished for durga puja and dushera ..and best of luck for xmas ...well i m not so much of AMD person so can't help u much with the config


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 12, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> does it hav onborad gfx??
> which chipset does it have?


 
yes, G33. *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=542&l4=0&model=1690&modelmenu=1

for other mobos you can refer to *www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm

_


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Better option:

P35A @ 4k or P31 mobo @ 3k
8600GT @ 3k or 9500GT @ 4k

So, in all u get it for 6-8k, wich is the budget u set if u buy G35 or G45(both are either 8k+ or 10k+)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^ Its a P35 chipset board and AFAIK it doesn't have a IGP.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> i need a mobo wid onboard gfx (preferably g33 based chipset) wich costs me around 6k
> and are the new g35 g41 n g45 chipset based mobos available in india???
> if yes then around how much??



yes there are better mobo available in india  if u are not interested in overclocking

u can go for intel DG45ID for about 6.2k  

look here
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_30&products_id=2451

its G45 chipset mobo with PCIex 2.0 slot supports 8GB memory lacks overclocking

u can also check out Asus P5Q-VM or P5Q-EM ...based on G45 ..but will be costlier though some time back they were available india


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2008)

>> i could not purchase my latest goodies. 

i searched hi & lo, in and around whole GaneshChandra Avenue, kolkata but ultimately failed to find a sell of creative T6100 speakers and xtremegamer soundcard. none of them or their warehouses had that speaker, some even informed me that production of those speaker have stopped. 2 shops anyways told me that the card can be arranged in the next week . -.-

and there i was, after hours of searching, thirsty and hungry, totally depressed and irritated. and finally headed back to home.

can any calcuttan tell me which shop deals with T6100 here ? his help will b much appreciated . =((


----------



## constantine (Oct 12, 2008)

dude where do u get 8600gt 256mb ddr3 for 3 k or 9500gt for 4k ??
and u dont get 512 mb ddr3 cards of 8600gt or 9500gt in blore 
though am not so sure of 9500gt.
and 9500gt needs a 6 pin power connector.
8600gt doesnt.
and ps im using an old smps.
so 8600gt is the way to go i think
and this is only temporary im gettin 
MSI P7NSLI PLATINUM
and 9800gt or 9600gt 
and coolermaster 800 w smps later in about 3 months or if new products come out by then well i'll get them 


and yes i need a card tht i can oc easily and be able to play crysis on medium atleast.

and ppl tell me how to oc my e2180 to more than 2.5 ghz on stock intel fan using biostar gf 7050


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Please dont post in two threads..... Double Posting is strictly not allowed. I am not reporting you though..... Peace as of now but take care of it in future.


----------



## earlyman21 (Oct 12, 2008)

guys  who is  this  KMD ? i ve gone thru some posts & there it was  memtioned ?


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 12, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> guys who is this KMD ? i ve gone thru some posts & there it was memtioned ?


 
KMD = KatManDude from *erodov.com forums 


_


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

constantine said:


> dude where do u get 8600gt 256mb ddr3 for 3 k or 9500gt for 4k ??
> and u dont get 512 mb ddr3 cards of 8600gt or 9500gt in blore
> though am not so sure of 9500gt.
> and 9500gt needs a 6 pin power connector.
> ...



FOr OCing, hav u ever checked this thread?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 12, 2008)

hi guys i need some help to configure a gaming rig.. i've selected some components like

Core 2 Duo 2.53Ghz  E7200
3gb ram
500 32mb buffer or 650gb16 mb buffer hdd
coolermaster RC330KKR1 elite 330 black cabinet
corsair 450w powersupply (vx450w)
palit hd 4850 

can someone help me in selecting ram i've no idea abt the speed of the ram like the ddr2 or whatever. i m planning to get a 17'' lcd. and is the 4850 creates some kind of glitches while playing games and i'll be watching bluray and hd dvd movies so i'll need a good gpu. thanks..


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 12, 2008)

is MSI P45 Neo - F good for overclocking..???


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys i need some help to configure a gaming rig.. i've selected some components like
> 
> Core 2 Duo 2.53Ghz  E7200
> 3gb ram
> ...



Suggestions:

1. 2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston RAM @ 2k
2. ViewSOnic VX1940 @ 10.5k(best u can get, 1680x1050 res.)

But u gonna watch HD movies. SO get a 22" monitor from DELL or BEnQ full HD one...

=========================================================================

@ganeshravi
As for OCing, yes P45 NEO-F is gud, depends on ram and procc. If u want help, post here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442&page=7


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> 1. 2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston RAM @ 2k
> 2. ViewSOnic VX1940 @ 10.5k(best u can get, 1680x1050 res.)
> ...



thanks but i already have a 32'' lcd tv so i'll be watching movies on that one i suppose. i'll be using the monitor only for gaming and office work. and is dell the best in the lcd series. and as i already mentioned does the 4850 creates some kind of shuttering or any glitches during gaming? coz i've heard that crysis shutters a lot...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> is MSI P45 Neo - F good for overclocking..???



Yes it's a good board with a host of OCing options. But keep in mind that since it's based on an Intel chipset, there will be the memory divider ratio. I.e, if you OC your proccy, your RAM gets OCed as well. This will restrict your OCing if you're on value RAM. But even value RAM can be OCed to some extent, so you'll be able to get a 10-20% (or more) increment in performance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys i need some help to configure a gaming rig.. i've selected some components like
> 
> Core 2 Duo 2.53Ghz  E7200
> 3gb ram
> ...



Go for it!! And there is hardly any difference between 17 and 19 inch so I suggest Dell SE198WFP 19" LCD Monitor. For RAM, look at Transcend DDR2 800MHz 2x2GB.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Go for it!! And there is hardly any difference between 17 and 19 inch so I suggest Dell SE198WFP 19" LCD Monitor. For RAM, look at Transcend DDR2 800MHz 2x2GB.



thanks... but i m still confused abt the gpu... is it ok and shud i go for it.. or should i reconsider???


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^ GPU is fine as long as you maintain a proper cooling setup as default temperature value of stock HD4850 is 80 degree Celsius! On the RAM front I say go for Patriot RAMs, they are in value RAM price bracket but are better then most value RAMs like Kingston or Transcend. A single 2GB 800MHz DDR2 DIMM of Patriot will cost you 1700 bucks only, I too have Patriot RAM, 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz PC-6400 CL5 to be exact and I got it for 3500 bucks!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> thanks... but i m still confused abt the gpu... is it ok and shud i go for it.. or should i reconsider???



Buy the PALIT HD4850. It's got it's own cooler, and so it runs cooler than other cards with the stock cooler. And make sure you buy a Cooler Master CM690 cabby so your hot gaming rig stays cool.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

Well CM690 is not a refrigerator so to get a proper cooling setup you'll have to spend a bit extra on proper quality fans and if wanna OC then better CPU fan setup.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 13, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Buy the PALIT HD4850. It's got it's own cooler, and so it runs cooler than other cards with the stock cooler. And make sure you buy a Cooler Master CM690 cabby so your hot gaming rig stays cool.





Plasma_Snake said:


> Well CM690 is not a refrigerator so to get a proper cooling setup you'll have to spend a bit extra on proper quality fans and if wanna OC then better CPU fan setup.



thanks guys... but i m on a tight budget so thought of the CM Elite 330 Black cabinet. can i add fans on the side panel to keep the temp low rather than going for another cabinet... thanks..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes U can and depending upon the type and where u connect 'em u can control their speed too.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks.. i m planning to fit a fan in the side panel opp to the gpu. and can u tell me is there any problem in the hd4850. coz i dont want to see any glitches during games.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

Palit HD4850 has a new cooler, heatsink and the BIOS tweak preloaded and thus it runs cooler.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

^^Not all brands  run cool.

And since you're banned, go **** off.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 13, 2008)

KPowerMania got banned again! What for this time? Looks like dude is going to make a record for getting banned the number of times.  Is it permanent or temporary ban? Anyway beta buy, u too check ur language buddy, some mods even take couple of stars too as offensive as clear explicit.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

Banned again? Then how come he replied? He's been banned since yesterday!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah I know that. He's not really banned. The kid's just fooling around.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya.......I am banned !


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 13, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yes it's a good board with a host of OCing options. But keep in mind that since it's based on an Intel chipset, there will be the memory divider ratio. I.e, if you OC your proccy, your RAM gets OCed as well. This will restrict your OCing if you're on value RAM. But even value RAM can be OCed to some extent, so you'll be able to get a 10-20% (or more) increment in performance.



value ram.... non value ram..... i dont get the difference....
 and what is a ram of 2GB memory that i can buy for around 3.5k which can withstand tat overclocking....

does overclocking require any extra cooling...??? and are liquid cooling available in chennai..??? if available wats the price....


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 13, 2008)

wat does micro atx mean??
i already hav a mobo based on 845g chipset n now m upgrading to a core 2 quad Q6600, mobo as mentioned earlier Intel BOXDG45ID Motherboard or Intel BOXDG35EC Motherboard, 2 gb ram and 250 gb hard drive
i hav a lil tight budget of round Rs 20k

cn u tell me exactly wat r the components that'll need to change apart from the above mentioned ones?? ( such as power supply or cabinet)


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> wat does micro atx mean??
> i already hav a mobo based on 845g chipset n now m upgrading to a core 2 quad Q6600, mobo as mentioned earlier Intel BOXDG45ID Motherboard or Intel BOXDG35EC Motherboard, 2 gb ram and 250 gb hard drive
> i hav a lil tight budget of round Rs 20k
> 
> cn u tell me exactly wat r the components that'll need to change apart from the above mentioned ones?? ( such as power supply or cabinet)



micro atx is the size of mobo  ..its smaller than other standard ATX mobo ..so u shouldn't worry about as  it will fit in an cabinet u have got 

i don't understand ur choice of DG35EC mobo ..as i said before go for G45ID since u are going for onboard gfx it has better gfx than DG35EC ..and also G45ID supports PCIex 2.0 if u want to for gfx card in future ...with that G45ID will perform about 7~10% better ...

approx prices

G45ID -6.2k 
Q6600~9.8k
RAM-1.5k transcend 800 MHz 2Gb
seagate 250 GB- 2.3k

and since u already have system ..i guess thats pretty much it ...

obviously prices are going higher cos of global economic crisis


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 13, 2008)

thnks man 
g45 it is 
so i dnt need to change anything else??

any shops in delhi??
i cnt seem to find one

thnks a lot again


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> thnks man
> g45 it is
> so i dnt need to change anything else??
> 
> ...



nothing if u mouse,keyboard,monitor,DVDRW are working fine ...

i m not from delhi so can't help u out there ..people from delhi can guide to a good shop @ nehru place in delhi  ...

u will need to change ur PSU if u get a gfx card ...till then ur old PSU should be good if its some 400W /450W ..i hope u have one of those and not 250W one ...?


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 13, 2008)

Suggest good 600-650w PSU.... I guess 600W is enough for mid-end gaming config. Budget aroubd 6-6.5k... 
Which brand? CM, Tagan or Corsair ?


----------



## janitha (Oct 13, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> Suggest good 600-650w PSU.... I guess 600W is enough for mid-end gaming config. Budget aroubd 6-6.5k...
> Which brand? CM, Tagan or Corsair ?



Corsair TX 650  Rs.5900/-
Antec  EA 650  Rs.5200/-


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 13, 2008)

SOhh I forgot to add my sys config- 

(about to buy-)
Asus P5Q Pro
EVGA 9800 Gtx+ superclocked
1 sata 520gb (already have)
1 sata 1 TB
G-skill F2-6400CL5S-2GBPQ 800Mhz * 2
Dell SE 198 wfp (already have)




janitha said:


> Corsair TX 650  Rs.5900/-
> Antec  EA 650  Rs.5200/-



Prices source?

A query- Where is *EPS/ATX12V 8-4 pin* this type of connector required?

Which is better- Corsair 620w or 650w ?


----------



## acewin (Oct 14, 2008)

guys how good are nVidia 650i cipset based mobos


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 14, 2008)

I have bought the following config for 16375Rs


> *AMD Phenom 9550
> MSI K9A2GM MoBo
> 4GB RAM 800*


is it good or have i bought stupid system


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

acewin said:


> guys how good are nVidia 650i cipset based mobos



They are not good IMO...... they are unstable, non user-friendly, they crash, etc........ problems and more problems.



umeshtangnu said:


> I have bought the following config for 16375Rs
> 
> is it good or have i bought stupid system



amazing system....


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 14, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> nothing if u mouse,keyboard,monitor,DVDRW are working fine ...
> 
> i m not from delhi so can't help u out there ..people from delhi can guide to a good shop @ nehru place in delhi ...
> 
> u will need to change ur PSU if u get a gfx card ...till then ur old PSU should be good if its some 400W /450W ..i hope u have one of those and not 250W one ...?


 

yea i already hav a 450W PSU


----------



## janitha (Oct 14, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> SOhh I forgot to add my sys config-
> 
> (about to buy-)
> Asus P5Q Pro
> ...



primeabgb.com

Antec EA 650 Rs.5140/-
theitwares.com
Corsair TX 650 Rs.6000/-
(increased by Rs.100 probably due to dollar rates)
The 8-4 pin mobo pins are for additional 12V supply


----------



## acewin (Oct 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> They are not good IMO...... they are unstable, non user-friendly, they crash, etc........ problems and more problems.
> 
> 
> 
> amazing system....



what about 680i chipset


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 14, 2008)

janitha said:


> primeabgb.com
> 
> Antec EA 650 Rs.5140/-
> theitwares.com
> ...



Which is better- 
*Modular or non-modular ?

*so that I will decide 650w or 620w...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 14, 2008)

which one to go for?

1. Xpert Vision GF 9800GT - 512MB (Rs.7750)
2. Xpert Vision GF 9600GT - 512MB (Rs.5900)
3. Zotac 9600GT - 512 MB (Rs.7500)

as per lynx price.(including VAT  &  shipping)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

Well this is what Wiki guys have to say about Modular PSU
 "While modular cabling can help reduce case clutter, they have often been criticized for creating significant amounts of electrical resistance. Some third party websites that do power supply testing have confirmed that the quality of the connector, the age of the connector, the number of times it was inserted/removed, and various other variables such as dust can all raise resistance.

While eliminating the excess cables can improve the flow of cooling air inside the computer case, the modular connectors tend to reduce airflow inside the power supply itself. The emphasis on appearance in modular power supply marketing tends to underscore this point"
I personally believe that it depends upon ur need and usage, got a small cabinet then go for Modular one in order to reduce of wire clutter and maintain proper airflow.



solomon_paulraj said:


> which one to go for?
> 
> 1. Xpert Vision GF 9800GT - 512MB (Rs.7750)
> 2. Xpert Vision GF 9600GT - 512MB (Rs.5900)
> ...


By far 9800GT is better than 9600GT but but are sure you wanna buy from Lynx, the place is near my city and I went their personally and found disparities in rates quoted by them and the rate of Nehru Place. The only positive about them is that they've got a good collection of variety of Performance products.


----------



## janitha (Oct 14, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> Which is better-
> *Modular or non-modular ?
> 
> *so that I will decide 650w or 620w...



Modular has the convenience of using only those cable that you need and hence better cable management and better airflow in the cabinet. But there is also argument that it increases resistance in the circuit but it should be negligible. I have been using an Antec modular for past 3+ years.
Edit:-
Sorry, I didn't notice the post by Plasma_Snake


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 14, 2008)

^^^
OK so is 620w better than 650w???


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I soon planning to buy a new rig. however, before buying it, I would like to know 
when will be able to install more than 4 gb ram in a 32 bit windows?

it is dependent on which factor- os, motherboard?

and when should we expect this to happen?

thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> Hi guys,
> I soon planning to buy a new rig. however, before buying it, I would like to know
> when will be able to install more than 4 gb ram in a 32 bit windows?
> 
> ...



It is an OS factor. There are some cracks through which you can get 4GB of RAM to show up in system properties in 32Bit OSes..but I dont think that it will REALLY work.

And I dont expect to see 4GB RAM support in 32Bit OSes officially.


----------



## janitha (Oct 14, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> ^^^
> OK so is 620w better than 650w???



620 is costlier but said to have better ripple control.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 14, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> It is an OS factor. There are some cracks through which you can get 4GB of RAM to show up in system properties in 32Bit OSes..but I dont think that it will REALLY work.
> 
> And I dont expect to see 4GB RAM support in 32Bit OSes officially.



but today, if you use a graphics card with 1 GB ram, you are left with only approx. 2.8 GB ram for OS and other uses.
3 years from now, dont u think we will need more than that, if we are multitasking.
if only os is the limiting factor. that means if windows 7 supports 8 gb of ram in 32 bit. then I can buy a new rig now and additional ram later on. and I will not need to upgrade any other hardware later on.
am I right??


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 14, 2008)

^^^^
32bit OS'es cant address that much of RAM.. only 64 bit OSes can and Win 7 wud be 64bit only I guess


_


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 14, 2008)

windows 7 will be both 32 and 64 bit. 

will 32 bit OS be never able to use more than 4 GB ram in the future??

that means in 3 -4 yrs, when 3 gb of usable ram will not be enough. 32 bit systems and os will become useless???


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 14, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> By far 9800GT is better than 9600GT but but are sure you wanna buy from Lynx, the place is near my city and I went their personally and found disparities in rates quoted by them and the rate of Nehru Place. The only positive about them is that they've got a good collection of variety of Performance products.



Ok, will get 9800GT.
i have got only little to choose from my place. so my only option was through lynx. 

is there anyone in Nehru place selling goods online?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

Dunno about that, they do have their own web portals but nothing major for one-to-one consumer shipping.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> windows 7 will be both 32 and 64 bit.
> 
> will 32 bit OS be never able to use more than 4 GB ram in the future??
> 
> that means in 3 -4 yrs, when 3 gb of usable ram will not be enough. 32 bit systems and os will become useless???



32Bit OSes arent and won't support 4GB RAM........

And ya I think 32Bit Oses will b'cum useless.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 14, 2008)

to install a 64 bit windows, is the hardware any different.

if I go for a quad core Q9640, a good motherboard around 8.5k, 4 GB ram, ATI radeon 4850. and use a 32 bit vista now. and install windows 7 64 bit and 4 GB ram after 2 years. will there be any problem?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 14, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> to install a 64 bit windows, is the hardware any different.
> 
> if I go for a quad core Q9640, a good motherboard around 8.5k, 4 GB ram, ATI radeon 4850. and use a 32 bit vista now. and install windows 7 64 bit and 4 GB ram after 2 years. will there be any problem?


Ur CPU must support 64bit..And Ofcourse, Q9640 was 64bit.... So OK....
And go for ASUS P5Q Pro mobo...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> to install a 64 bit windows, is the hardware any different.
> 
> if I go for a quad core Q9640, a good motherboard around 8.5k, 4 GB ram, ATI radeon 4850. and use a 32 bit vista now. and install windows 7 64 bit and 4 GB ram after 2 years. will there be any problem?



Nope....as the CPU is 64Bit and u have adequete RAM so no probs.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone going for ASUS P5Q Pro must weigh out its options too. While P5Q Pro supports Crossfire, and costs 9200 bucks, ASUS P5QC costs 10K but has support for DDR3 too and that too upto 8GB!


----------



## parasharenator (Oct 14, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> Ok, will get 9800GT.
> i have got only little to choose from my place. so my only option was through lynx.
> 
> is there anyone in Nehru place selling goods online?



ati hd 4850 rips both of them for the bang for the buck it offers!!!!!!!!just get it......


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 14, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Anyone going for ASUS P5Q Pro must weigh out its options too. While P5Q Pro supports Crossfire, and costs 9200 bucks, ASUS P5QC costs 10K but has support for DDR3 too and that too upto 8GB!



Nice but it depends on the buyer and what he prefers. If he has two ATi cards already (you can crossfire ANY two ATi cards ......example -> 3850 and 4850, both can be XFired  ) then he needs to buy P5Q Pro and not the P5QC. And I think that DDR3 will hardly make any difference now as P45 wont support Nehalem (which will support ONLY DDR3 natively) and ultimately you will need to upgrade mobo to X58 and then you will be forced to use DDR3. 

All in all, P5Q Pro is better as you can put in a second card whenever you feel like rather than using DDR3 which is useless right now with C2Ds, C2Qs and X4s.


----------



## acewin (Oct 15, 2008)

but I think it will matter to normal users who are not into gaming. But then the question is. wont the price of DDR2 go down when DDR3 prices becomes feasible.
In that case you can go for more DDR2 RAM getting 4GB sticks.

its little decent choice(P5QC).



TECH_MANAGER said:


> windows 7 will be both 32 and 64 bit.
> 
> will 32 bit OS be never able to use more than 4 GB ram in the future??
> 
> that means in 3 -4 yrs, when 3 gb of usable ram will not be enough. 32 bit systems and os will become useless???




any device based on 32-bit addressing cannot access more than 4GB data, example FAT32 would not allow a single file of 4GB on it. Try copying 4GB single file in USB Pen drives you will know what I mean.
64-bit has better performance than 32-bit OS because of better and faster addressing. with such good proccies which can process more data in single transaction 64-bit OS is much better.
Its just that games and quiet a few apps run better on 32 bit OSes people still using it.

64-bit XP is available now also, and most of the linux distros are 64-bit.
64-bit OS can run 32-bit apps also.

Waiting for windows 7 not a gr8 choice, we already have 64-bit edition of all OSes and distros already. The hardware is no different.

this discussion got me think interesting point 4GB single stick would not work properly in 32-bit OSes, and may give hardware incompatibility errors very easily.



> guys I have a question about UPS, as I have big confusion whether to buy 650VA APC or 800VA HP or 1KVA Microtek. what does more VA affects.because in almost same price I can get a 1KVA from Microtek. But then calls in the brand factor APC is the best UPS. Trying to get price quotes of belkin which is other very reputed brand, but which we do not generally see in the market. ??


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 15, 2008)

*SMPS confusion remains *

I want to buy new a SMPS 600w-650w... 

Before that I just want to know modular PSU really offers any advantage?? We can just detach the unused cables which improves airflow inside cabinet. 
According to wikipedia article, _they have (modular) often been criticized for creating significant amounts of electrical resistance. the quality of the connector, the age of the connector, the number of times it was inserted/removed, and various other variables such as dust can all raise resistance._
Is this really true? the quality of connector that in non-modular (or unimodular, whatever...) is superior than connectors used for modular PSU ? 
Actually thing is I will not frequently attach, detach cables once the system is assembled. secondly, if dust can raise resistance in modular, it should also do it in non-modular. i mean if enviornment is dusty, both type of PSUs should equally affect. Isn't it ??
If I get modular, detaching unnecessary cables will allow some free space inside cabinet. and if non-modular gives better performance than modular, im up for it. but at the same time I think its worth spending 700-800 more for modular ??
Performace matters!! 
Im confused!!

Help guys...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 15, 2008)

Corsair VX600W @ 6k


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

corsair Hx620W ...best in the category IMO


----------



## realdan (Oct 15, 2008)

corsair Hx620W


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

Consider this that if tomorrow one of the cable goes kaput, in case of Modular you can either get a new one or make one but in case of simple PSUs, u'll have to take the whole thing to the dealer for warranty or repair! Just weigh out what makes more sense in case of ur usage.


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: SMPS confusion remains *



ironfreak said:


> I want to buy new a SMPS 600w-650w...
> 
> Before that I just want to know modular PSU really offers any advantage?? We can just detach the unused cables which improves airflow inside cabinet.
> According to wikipedia article, _they have (modular) often been criticized for creating significant amounts of electrical resistance. the quality of the connector, the age of the connector, the number of times it was inserted/removed, and various other variables such as dust can all raise resistance._
> ...


I think I can help you here, I own a Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w modular SMPS and it has tons of advantages compared to normal SMPS.

1.Being modular, cable clutter is less and airflow is excellent in the cabinet, specially around the CPU and chipset region, I couldn't get my CPU cores beyond 60c at max load, while my GPU maxed out at 67c and HDD @ 37c, my system remaines 5-10c cooler than my friends who owns a similiar system but with a normal SMPS.

2.According to the manual the connectors of 620HX are gold plated so no resistance problem should occur, even if so you can just change the cable, I couldn't even use half of the cables supplied, also the cables are covered with sheath, so better airflow equals less dust.Also the connectors of a normal SMPS isn't superior, its just a stupid myth, it depends on the overall build quality.

3.If the environment is dusty, you can just remove the cables of a modular SMPS and clean it, then reattach it. Also it should affect both type of SMPS.

4.Now the bad news is that the price difference isn't 700-800, its almost 3k. While CoolerMaster 600w normal SMPS costs 3k, CMPSU620HX costs 6.5k, I don't know if the CMPSU520HX 520w model is available here, but the 620w model comes with 5yrs warranty, and believe me, the extra 3k is really worth it.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: SMPS confusion remains *



tkin said:


> I think I can help you here, I own a Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w modular SMPS and it has tons of advantages compared to normal SMPS.
> 
> 1.Being modular, cable clutter is less and airflow is excellent in the cabinet, specially around the CPU and chipset region, I couldn't get my CPU cores beyond 60c at max load, while my GPU maxed out at 67c and HDD @ 37c, my system remaines 5-10c cooler than my friends who owns a similiar system but with a normal SMPS.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man thats really useful info. you have written it point by point, makes it easy to understand. I think I should get the modular only. Hey i was comparing price with the 650W TX which costs 6k at theitwares. So thays why i said 800rs price difference.

Anyways thanks a lot for such a neat post.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 15, 2008)

can i get some comment on the asus P5KC mobo..?? in chennai tis around 9.5k.... is it worth a buy..??? am confused between the MSI P45 neo and this asus p5kc.... but i tried some shops in ritchie st... its difficult to find shops havin these.... i donno which one to go for... some help here please..??? thanks...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

Bro, r u sure its P5KC cause AFAIK there is no such board, although there is a P5QC which I do happen to possess and have all good reviews about it. If u r gettin' the said board for 9.5K then take it 'cause I was mugged of 10K for it.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> can i get some comment on the asus P5KC mobo..?? in chennai tis around 9.5k.... is it worth a buy..??? am confused between the MSI P45 neo and this asus p5kc.... but i tried some shops in ritchie st... its difficult to find shops havin these.... i donno which one to go for... some help here please..??? thanks...



ok first of all MSI P45 neo ..is about 6 k  and Asus P5KC is 9.5k ...and obviously these kind of mobos not many people buy so u will not find many shops selling them ..in fact if u go looking for odd mobo u will not find it ...

as i said before ..MSI support is pretty bad so it will be difficult to find its mobo ...but at that price its really a great mobo ..but if u want to be future proof ..go for Asus P5KC but its P35 chipset with DDR2 and DDR3..better go for P5QC which plasma snake was talking about..its P45 chipset and supports both DDR2 and DDR3...u can also consider asus P5Q in that price which is really good mobo as well ..but Asus support is good so u will not face much problem with them ...atleast i hope so ..cos i never had any problem with a asus P875 chipset mobo i bought long back ..

as i see it its clearly a question of ur budget and aftersales support ..if u buy MSI ..make sure the vendor is ready to give aftersales support


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 15, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> better go for P5QC which plasma snake was talking about..its P45 chipset and supports both DDR2 and DDR3...u can also consider asus P5Q in that price which is really good mobo as well ..



price range for these 2 mobos..??? is it in the same price range of 9 - 9.5k???


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> price range for these 2 mobos..??? is it in the same price range of 9 - 9.5k???



yes they are all around 9k ...this is why MSI P45 neo is such a great buy @ 6k ..its cheap and great performance wise ...


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 15, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bro, r u sure its P5KC cause AFAIK there is no such board, although there is a P5QC which I do happen to possess and have all good reviews about it. If u r gettin' the said board for 9.5K then take it 'cause I was mugged of 10K for it.



the actual chennai price.... as per delta pheripherals is 9650 www.deltapage.com 
... an there is an Asus P5KC motherboard... 

*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1694&modelmenu=1 
chk tis link for that....

and yes this board has some good reviews... but its really awesome that with all the price increase, asus has not yet increased their price rates... i've been seein the same rates for over 2 weeks now...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> and yes this board has some good reviews... but its really awesome that with all the price increase, asus has not yet increased their price rates... i've been seein the same rates for over 2 weeks now...



actually it has already increased a lot ...it was available for 8.2~8.4k about a month ago ..so don't think price has not increased ..


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 15, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> yes they are all around 9k ...this is why MSI P45 neo is such a great buy @ 6k ..its cheap and great performance wise ...





now am startin to get confused.... 
firstly i get a good review for a MSI mobo... but i donot hav after sales support..

secondly i see this asus p5kc which in my opinion, have no idea about it other than the fact that they do hav nice after sales support...
but i couldnt give up the idea that i could get a worthful board for jus 6k.... 

so in my belief i should get them both..... yet i choose to pick only one...

k... now some people help me here.... get me some pros n cons of both the boards.... atleast they could help me decide....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the biggest buck banger is Biostar i-45, if u can get it. Check it out here.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 15, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well the biggest buck banger is Biostar i-45, if u can get it. Check it out here.



dude... i've never heard of that brand.... i cant even get an MSI in chennai... forget such brands..... i would never get support....


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> now am startin to get confused....
> firstly i get a good review for a MSI mobo... but i donot hav after sales support..
> 
> secondly i see this asus p5kc which in my opinion, have no idea about it other than the fact that they do hav nice after sales support...
> ...



MSI after sales service support problem is only in chennai ..not all over india ..in other places its just cool ...

but this is the deal ..
MSI P45 neo - P45 chipset,PCIex 2.0 slot,only DDR2 support cheap and performing 
Asus PK5C= P35 chipset,PCIex 1.1 slot,both DDR2 and DDR3 support.
Asus P5QC=P45  chipset,PCIex 2.0 slot,both DDR2 and DDR3 cupport.

now P45 chipset is better than P35 chipset ..even though its marginally.
PCiex 2.0 gives more bandwidth so in future games it could prove 7~10 % performance improvement in games.

DDR3 though looks good but doesn't give huge performance benefits as of now ..though its definately better than DDR2..also DDR3 is extremely costly now ..about 4.5k for a 2 GB stick.

i don't know about u ..but i will prefer to buy a VFM mobo @ 6k cos it will let me do anything i want from my system and that is overclock my E7200 and PCiex2.0 for extra few fps on crysis ..and after using it for 1 and half year i will move on to nehalem .till then there is nothing MSI P45 neo can't do .....so for me its MSI P45 neo ..if i don't get it in chennai i will get it from theitwares ..



Plasma_Snake said:


> Well the biggest buck banger is Biostar i-45, if u can get it. Check it out here.



i don't know if u can find biostar even in delhi but chennai ...it will be extremely difficult to find one of those ...


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 15, 2008)

@imgame2

i c that there are a few versions of this MSI p45... neo and neo3 and some more.... ehich one is good.... i think if i probably dont get it... then i'd rather get it shipped...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> @imgame2
> 
> i c that there are a few versions of this MSI p45... neo and neo3 and some more.... ehich one is good.... i think if i probably dont get it... then i'd rather get it shipped...


ok there are not much difference but main difference are -

MSI P45 neo supports upto DDR2 667/800/1066,1PCIex2.0 slot,costs - 5.9k
MSI P45 neo 2 supports upto DDR2 800/1066/1200,2 PCie 2.0 slot,costs -8.35k
MSI P45 neo 3 supports upto DDR2 667/800/1066,1PCIe slot,costs-7.45k

MSI P45 neo 3 also has some things like easy OC switch,active phase switching,all shielded choke,2 phase power ..other wise its same as P45 neo...all these things are extra stuff for better overclocking,stability, and power management thus increasint the performance ...

the coloured things are the difference ...

all prices are from theitwares


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 16, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> the actual chennai price.... as per delta pheripherals is 9650 www.deltapage.com
> ... an there is an Asus P5KC motherboard...
> 
> *in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1694&modelmenu=1
> ...



P5K-C - - this board has a lot of issues with DDR3 rams and some compatibility problems with DDR2.its not that good Overclocker. + its an old chipset now.

get P5Q Pro.costs ~9k 
a very good board
OR
MSI P45 Platinum ~ 10k

If you want a DDR3 + DDR2 combo board -
ASus P5QC ~ 9k

If you are getting DDR3 rams-
P5Q3 WiFi ~ 14k


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

Getting DDR3 rams, then y not wait for nehalem, makes better sense


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

^^Thats exactly what I think.


----------



## pranavsg07 (Oct 16, 2008)

Look at these specs-

Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
MOBO         Asus P5Q Deluxe
RAM           4 GB Transcend DDR2
HDD            WD 750 GB
Cabinet      Coolermaster CM 690
Monitor      BenQ E2200HD
Graphic Card  Sapphire HD 4850
Keyboard     Logitech combo
Speakers      Altec Lansing VS3251E


I am getting this at Rs. 56500. Is it a good deal or is it costly?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

That's a good deal. Go for it.
But you might want to consider going with 2x9600GT.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 16, 2008)

I had bought the following system a few days back 


> AMD Phenom 9550 +++
> MSI K9A2GM MoBo Rs 11675
> 4GB RAM 800 Mhz  Rs   3200


but due to sum reason i have to replace mine MoBo 
The replacement MoBo they are giving is based on 780G chipset should i go for it or have sum other MoBo


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

pranavsg07 said:


> Look at these specs-
> 
> Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
> MOBO         Asus P5Q Deluxe
> ...



Awesome. Go for it.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 16, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> MSI P45 neo supports upto DDR2 667/800/1066,1PCIex2.0 slot,costs - 5.9k
> MSI P45 neo 2 supports upto DDR2 800/1066/1200,2 PCie 2.0 slot,costs -8.35k
> MSI P45 neo 3 supports upto DDR2 667/800/1066,1PCIe slot,costs-7.45k



bro, i jus got this one shop in ritchie st who deal with MSI boards... and am goin for neo2.... but there is this one problem... i kindoff looked at an image of neo2 over the net and the one he showed was totally diff.... he told me that MSI have changed their layout.... is he tryin to fool me or has it really changed.... and hw do i get to know its actually a neo2....???


----------



## janitha (Oct 16, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> bro, i jus got this one shop in ritchie st who deal with MSI boards... and am goin for neo2.... but there is this one problem... i kindoff looked at an image of neo2 over the net and the one he showed was totally diff.... he told me that MSI have changed their layout.... is he tryin to fool me or has it really changed.... and hw do i get to know its actually a neo2....???



Check it @ msi's site itself.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> bro, i jus got this one shop in ritchie st who deal with MSI boards... and am goin for neo2.... but there is this one problem... i kindoff looked at an image of neo2 over the net and the one he showed was totally diff.... he told me that MSI have changed their layout.... is he tryin to fool me or has it really changed.... and hw do i get to know its actually a neo2....???



ok first tell me how much is ur budget  ?? 

board layout changes ..thats true  ..just make sure it has two PCI-ex slot ..cos if it has ...it  will P45 neo 2 else not ...

but i would really say consider ASUS P5Q pro @ 8.95k ..its more solid and stable board IMO ... ...my choice would be Asus P5Q in that range ...cos i feel its rock solid board with crossfire support 

and how much are u getting it for ??


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 16, 2008)

my budget for the board is at a max 9.5k... the msi board which he showed  and also told me was a neo2 was 9.2k... i actually didnt notice the PCI slots on it.... ne way thanks for the tip on that.....
so now P5KC is out of the picture.... its either one of the neo's or the P5Q pro....


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> my budget for the board is at a max 9.5k... the msi board which he showed  and also told me was a neo2 was 9.2k... i actually didnt notice the PCI slots on it.... ne way thanks for the tip on that.....
> so now P5KC is out of the picture.... its either one of the neo's or the P5Q pro....


Your best bet now is the Asus P5Q Pro, I use the P5Q and it rocks, very stable, EPU engine works great(You don't need to install it if you don't need it), bios has tons of features for overclockers and its easy to understand for even newbies too. Moreover the P5Q Pro supports crossfire and all Intel C2D/C2Q processor out there, also DDR2 1200MHz RAMs(Upto 16GB) are supported as well.

You can also get the P5QC which includes support for DDR3 RAMs as well.

About MSI, the brands good but support is not so good, no power saving features, also note that Speedstep does not work for my friend who owns a Q6600 and P35 Platinum Combo, so MSI is not recommended.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> my budget for the board is at a max 9.5k... the msi board which he showed  and also told me was a neo2 was 9.2k... i actually didnt notice the PCI slots on it.... ne way thanks for the tip on that.....
> so now P5KC is out of the picture.... its either one of the neo's or the P5Q pro....



best bet would be Asus P5Q pro in that range ..don't worry too much about DDR3 too much right now leave that to nehalem ....and seriously i have heard many people facing problems with boards supports DDR2 and DDR3 ..(just google it ..)

since ur budget u can upto 9.5k it will be best choice ...its rock solid and no problems with support as well ...

and as "tkin" pointed out ..he owns the P5Q mobo ..and u can further queries about the board to him 

my choice is ASUS P5Q pro in that range


----------



## acewin (Oct 16, 2008)

+1 for P5Q Pro its best DDR2 mobo for intel, has all required features.
Other than this is Biostar i45 as mentioned earlier.
Both are very very stable mobos.
Other than these two is the Asus P5QC, but has single Pcie 2 slot. Asus P5Q series are real good if you go for them.
if you think comparable MSI mobo then comes in MSI Platinum.

MSI P45 Neo series have same base except different version like Neo2 and Neo3 have a little differences in specs and what hey have in them. Neo-F does not has RAID support and Crossfire which comes in Neo3
Then comes Neo2 which has two Pcie 2 Express slots, hence supports crossfire. 
so basically ranking of these mobos will be like in terms of specs

MSI P45 Neo-F < MSI P45 Neo3 = Asus P5Q = Asus P5QC < MSI P45 Neo2 < Asus P5Q Pro = MSI P45 Platinum = MSI P45 Zilient

But if you think of Crossfire keep the Neo2 out because you will consider fe more things and cooling options in that case Asus P5Q Pro is good but has no cooler provided in the package. MSI P45 Zilient has Zalman Cooler. The energy saving options in Asus are better than MSI. Just you need to buy a separate cooler if you wanna do crossfire usage.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 16, 2008)

hi guys... in the diwali edition of the digit mag i've come across a gpu zotac 9800gt amp, which has been awarded as the best performance, value, etc. now i m confused which one to buy... hd4850 or this zotzc 9800gt amp? i almost bought the hd4850 but have to wait till saturday...


----------



## acewin (Oct 16, 2008)

Considering DDR3 option then Asus P5QC for combo or MSI Platinum Combo.

Mobos with just DDR3 are little more costlier.



Ei8t said:


> hi guys... in the diwali edition of the digit mag i've come across a gpu zotac 9800gt amp, which has been awarded as the best performance, value, etc. now i m confused which one to buy... hd4850 or this zotzc 9800gt amp? i almost bought the hd4850 but have to wait till saturday...



well whichever you buy you will have to think about their fans also(people who write reviews not always count in the fans provided in the package. Havent read much about 9800GT cards much so cannot suggest. Checking he specs first of the card and the package.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys... in the diwali edition of the digit mag i've come across a gpu zotac 9800gt amp, which has been awarded as the best performance, value, etc. now i m confused which one to buy... hd4850 or this zotzc 9800gt amp? i almost bought the hd4850 but have to wait till saturday...



get palit HD4850 sonic ....that card is not available and not at that price ...

to show what palit sonic @11k can do check this out  

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_hd4850_sonic/


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hi guys... in the diwali edition of the digit mag i've come across a gpu zotac 9800gt amp, which has been awarded as the best performance, value, etc. now i m confused which one to buy... hd4850 or this zotzc 9800gt amp? i almost bought the hd4850 but have to wait till saturday...



FOR THE HUNDREDTH TIME -> THE SHOOTOUT THIS TIME IS PRETTY MUCH ****ED UP SO DONT BE FOOLED BY IT. The Palit HD4850 beats the 9800GTX AMP!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

acewin said:


> MSI P45 Neo-F < MSI P45 Neo3 = Asus P5Q = Asus P5QC < MSI P45 Neo2 < Asus P5Q Pro = MSI P45 Platinum = MSI P45 Zilient
> 
> But if you think of Crossfire keep the Neo2 out because you will consider fe more things and cooling options in that case Asus P5Q Pro is good but has no cooler provided in the package. MSI P45 Zilient has Zalman Cooler. The energy saving options in Asus are better than MSI. Just you need to buy a separate cooler if you wanna do crossfire usage.



my friend i think MSI P45 platinum and MSI P45 zilient are best performing motherboards ..of P45 even better than Asus P5Q pro ..

check this review 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-motherboard,2001-50.html


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> my friend i think MSI P45 platinum and MSI P45 zilient are best performing motherboards ..of P45 even better than Asus P5Q pro ..
> 
> check this review
> 
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-motherboard,2001-50.html


I don't think P45 Zilent and Platinum are the competition for P5Q Pro, I think their competition should be P5Q Deluxe and its one hell of a mobo, and ASUS has better support in India.

No doubt MSI is good, but I have seen problems with those mobos, like one of my friend owns the P45 Platinum Combo with Q6600 and Speedstep doesnot work on his mobo, even with the latest Bios.

And don't forget the 16 phase power design, EPU and tons of overclocking features on the ASUS mobos, I think P5Q series is a better option.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

tkin said:


> I don't think P45 Zilent and Platinum are the competition for P5Q Pro, I think their competition should be P5Q Deluxe and its one hell of a mobo, and ASUS has better support in India.
> 
> No doubt MSI is good, but I have seen problems with those mobos, like one of my friend owns the P45 Platinum Combo with Q6600 and Speedstep doesnot work on his mobo, even with the latest Bios.
> 
> And don't forget the 16 phase power design, EPU and tons of overclocking features on the ASUS mobos, I think P5Q series is a better option.



yes but @ 10 k MSI P45 platinum is awesome performer ...while P5Q deluxe costs 12k ...support is always a great issue with MSI ...even at my place i don't get MSI mobo cos of its bad support ..but if support is good 

again can't compare asus P5Q deluxe ..but sometomes in certain price range MSI steals the show ...there is no replacement for P45neo in 6k range ...in 8-9 k Asus P5Q is best ...

10k -P45 platinum is cool and 

@12k is awesome ...

but again @ 13.8k *X48 C platinum is simply the best ..i mean X48 chipset mobo @ such price is steal 

hence i said MSI mobo ...are good ..if u get the support ...
*


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> yes but @ 10 k MSI P45 platinum is awesome performer ...while P5Q deluxe costs 12k ...support is always a great issue with MSI ...even at my place i don't get MSI mobo cos of its bad support ..but if support is good
> 
> again can't compare asus P5Q deluxe ..but sometomes in certain price range MSI steals the show ...there is no replacement for P45neo in 6k range ...in 8-9 k Asus P5Q is best ...
> 
> ...


^^+1, yeah, at 6k P45 neo is a steal, no doubt.

Any news on Nehalem/X58 launch status?


----------



## ashray99923 (Oct 17, 2008)

hello guys ...i am going to buy the new pc my budget is around Rs. 25000/-
i have list out some components...plzz make corrections if any...(i am frm mumbai)
mobo + procc= intel e7200+ palit n73v
ram = 2 gb transcend
hard disk 250gb
cabinet= (not decided)
keyboard + mouse
speakers
cd-rom
monitor(19" wide....with dvi...prefer samsung)
graphic card i am not going to buy now....later on if necessary...

also tell me prices also ... because in recent time prices gone up....also any chance tht prices may come down on the occasion of diwali?? thank you


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

ashray99923 said:


> hello guys ...i am going to buy the new pc my budget is around Rs. 25000/-
> i have list out some components...plzz make corrections if any...(i am frm mumbai)
> mobo + procc= intel e7200+ palit n73v
> ram = 2 gb transcend
> ...



Intel C2D E7200
ASUS P5K PLVM
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz
Seagate 250GB 7200RPM HDD
Zebronics Krish case + Antec 450W PSU
Logitech Multimedia Desktop kbd+mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 Speakers
Dell E198WFP 19" LCD


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Intel C2D E7200
> ASUS P5K PLVM
> Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz
> Seagate 250GB 7200RPM HDD
> ...



i think it cost more than 30 k--------> he told his budget for 25k???


----------



## ashray99923 (Oct 17, 2008)

yes...i am tight on my budget ....25k


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> best bet would be Asus P5Q pro in that range ..don't worry too much about DDR3 too much right now leave that to nehalem ....and seriously i have heard many people facing problems with boards supports DDR2 and DDR3 ..(just google it ..)
> 
> since ur budget u can upto 9.5k it will be best choice ...its rock solid and no problems with support as well ...
> 
> ...



i alas am goin with the p5q pro... its a bit above 9.5k.... but i think its worth for its price.... 

and about the processor.... shall i go with an E7200 or 8200 or 8400??


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> i alas am goin with the p5q pro... its a bit above 9.5k.... but i think its worth for its price....
> 
> and about the processor.... shall i go with an E7200 or 8200 or 8400??



8400 is great for gaming

q6600 is for future and tasking more


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> i alas am goin with the p5q pro... its a bit above 9.5k.... but i think its worth for its price....
> 
> and about the processor.... shall i go with an E7200 or 8200 or 8400??


Babu one final time lemme tell u, 
P5Q-8k
P5Q Pro- 9K (anything above 9.2K is daylight mugging)
P5QC- 10K
P5Q Deluxe- 12K

AFA Processor is concerned, E7200 can match E8400 only in terms of Frequency that too after some OC not in performance as E8400 has 6MB L2 cache and moreover can be OCed a hell lot more than E7200. Go for E8400 without even thinking about it.
One more things if u r planning on a gaming rig then forget about quads as they aren't optimised for gaming, they r great for uber-high end HTPC.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Babu one final time lemme tell u,
> P5Q Pro- 9K (anything above 9.2K is daylight mugging)



what do i do bro.... these dealers in chennai talk about stupid TN VAT.... so even if i get it shipped from some other state... it works the same price for me.... so 9550 is the best price i can get in chennai....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

I was getting 9200/- for P5Q Pro at Nehru Place, Delhi and in that price too I knew dealer was keeping his full cut 'cause the final quote he gave me was for 9150/- for ASUS P5Q Pro! I bought P5QC for 10K.


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 17, 2008)

*planning to chenge DVD writer*

Shifting from IDE to sata. Shall I go for Lite-on Light scribe at 1500/- ???? Or any thing else ? is Lightscribe media available in India ? How much generally they cost ?

Waiting for reply


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

I too have Lightscribe capable DVD Writer from ASUS but the media isn't easily available so no use of going for one unless u get media bundled with the drive.


----------



## janitha (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I too have Lightscribe capable DVD Writer from ASUS but the media isn't easily available so no use of going for one unless u get media bundled with the drive.



It is available through a go in the following link. I have ordered CDs from him (but not lightscribe) and expecting delivery tomorrow.
*www.erodov.com/forums/verbatim-go-e-xclusive-ultimate-things-16gb-1840-shipped,12537/page4/


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> what do i do bro.... these dealers in chennai talk about stupid TN VAT.... so even if i get it shipped from some other state... it works the same price for me.... so 9550 is the best price i can get in chennai....



actually it has more to do with the price increase ...u will get everything costly ..and plasma snake bought it ..it wasn't that costly ..since last week prices are soaring sky high


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah I bought my rig on 8th October, just before all this crunch and $hite began to fall apart. Lucky Me!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

U were lucky, prices hav risen as much as 1.2k in 3-5k products


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Yeah I bought my rig on 8th October, just before all this crunch and $hite began to fall apart. Lucky Me!



yups very lucky u if u had bought it today u might have to pay as high as 3-4 k more ...


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> yups very lucky u if u had bought it today u might have to pay as high as 3-4 k more ...



so wats the best bet i get...?? is it that if ur spending a 40k today it means that you could hav bought the same at 35k a week or 2 before..??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> so wats the best bet i get...?? is it that if ur spending a 40k today it means that you could hav bought the same at 35k a week or 2 before..??



yups something like that cos 

most of processor prices have gone up by 600 to 1k 
mobo prices have gone up by the same amount
RAM is almost the same ...
gfx card prices have also gone up by 500 rupees or more 
same is with PSU  ...

so u can add up those things ...i m talking in very approimate terms ..but still i think if u assemble a system it could well be atleast 3k costly today


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Yeah I bought my rig on 8th October, just before all this crunch and $hite began to fall apart. Lucky Me!


yeah very lucky...


----------



## acewin (Oct 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> yes but @ 10 k MSI P45 platinum is awesome performer ...while P5Q deluxe costs 12k ...support is always a great issue with MSI ...even at my place i don't get MSI mobo cos of its bad support ..but if support is good
> 
> again can't compare asus P5Q deluxe ..but sometomes in certain price range MSI steals the show ...there is no replacement for P45neo in 6k range ...in 8-9 k Asus P5Q is best ...
> 
> ...



hey already had read the tomshardware review, thats what I added Zalman coolers they will keep system hell a lot cool, that is why Platinum is better in package. To get to that level the cooler + Asus P5Q Pro cost goes high. P5Q Pro is great performer but to keep it cool you will need a good cooler.
In long run all mobos get heaten up until and unless kept in constant cooling options.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 17, 2008)

PEOPLE.... ONE PROBLEM FOR ME... I JUST CALLED A COUPLE OF DEALERS IN CHENNAI....
the rates have drastically gone up...
the actual config that i had actually decided was...
intel C2D E8400            Rs. 8600
Asus P5Q Pro               Rs. 9350
2GB transcend 800Mhz  Rs. 1450
Palit HD4850                Rs. 10300
seagate 250GB             Rs. 2350
wireless setup              Rs. 3000
and accessories           Rs. 4000(smps and cabinet)

but my processor rate and the motherboard rates have increased suddenly... i'm not willing to forego my proccy or my gfx..... so i think i have to let fo the P5Q pro... ...

so what other good board can i get so that my total budget woould remain within 35k....??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

MSI P45 Neo-F

OR

BioStar i45


----------



## janitha (Oct 17, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> PEOPLE.... ONE PROBLEM FOR ME... I JUST CALLED A COUPLE OF DEALERS IN CHENNAI....
> the rates have drastically gone up...
> the actual config that i had actually decided was...
> intel C2D E8400            Rs. 8600
> ...



The mobo is available at theitwares for Rs.8950/- ie Rs.400/- less than your budget and the processor for Rs.8650/- ie just Rs.50/- more than your budjet.
*www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm
*www.theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 17, 2008)

janitha said:


> The mobo is available at theitwares for Rs.8950/- ie Rs.400/- less than your budget and the processor for Rs.8650/- ie just Rs.50/- more than your budjet.
> *www.theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm
> *www.theitwares.com/processors/processors.htm



bro, in chennai... a couple days earlier... E8400 was 7500..... today its 8600... and the mobo has remained unchanged.... also the HD4850 jumped from 9k to 10.3k.... so already i have a 2.5k decrease in my budget... tats my whole prob.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> PEOPLE.... ONE PROBLEM FOR ME... I JUST CALLED A COUPLE OF DEALERS IN CHENNAI....
> the rates have drastically gone up...
> the actual config that i had actually decided was...
> intel C2D E8400            Rs. 8600
> ...



  ANd I thought RAM 2GB was 2k, that's high?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> bro, in chennai... a couple days earlier... E8400 was 7500..... today its 8600... and the mobo has remained unchanged.... also the HD4850 jumped from 9k to 10.3k.... so already i have a 2.5k decrease in my budget... tats my whole prob.....



why are u in hurry to buy ??? can't u hold on for some time ....sooner or later market will settle down  ....atleast i hope so ....may be after diwali  ..whats the point ...if u buy some low performing system now ..u will use it for 2 years minimum if i m not wrong...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

^^True.

"Sabr ka fal mithaa hota hain.......aur sashta bhi  "


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^True.
> 
> "Sabr ka fal mithaa hota hain.......aur sashta bhi  "



totally agree with the words of Wisdom


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 17, 2008)

Required help in selecting a config for a friend -

Usage - For AutoCAD and Adobe Photoshop CS3
Budget allocated - Rs 20k (maximum includes the cost of a 17" LCD)
Requirements - wants a good enuf processor and a HDD with less access time

Proposed config by me -
1] Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 processor
2] Intel P945G mobo
3] Kingston DDR2 667MHz RAM (2x1Gb)
4] Western Digital 160Gb HDD
5] Samsung Octa Edge DVD writer
6] Microsoft keyboard + mouse combo
7] Viewsonic 17" LCD (square shaped not the widescreen one)
8] Zebronics Bijli Cabinet with the default SMPS

Does anyone knows if Intel gives a Core 2 Duo E7200 processor and an Intel chipset combo for less price????

Some help in selecting the proper mobo and other components to optimize the budget would be highly appreciated.

P.S. - He is planning to go tommorow to buy the config so some urgent help would be good.


----------



## acewin (Oct 17, 2008)

E7200 + DG31 chipset based mobo + RAM as per the mobo

check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99982, can give you overall picture, but 20K is less. 17 LCD itself will cost more than 7K


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 17, 2008)

Intel Dual Core E4600
ASUS P5K PLVM
1x2GB DDR 667MHz Transcend/Kingston RAM
Seagate 250GB HDD
Zebronics Bijli cabinet w/ 400W PSU which will be enuff IMO
Dell 178WFP 17" LCD
Logitech Multimedia Desktop kbd/mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers


----------



## acewin (Oct 17, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> totally agree with the words of Wisdom



bade log badi baaten.
Gurudev ke bade bachan,


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 17, 2008)

@acewin
I agree with you but my friend is very much constrained on the budget part. He wants it for his dad's office usage. 

I guess E7200 is a proper processor considering the fact that it can be overclocked without much hassles if the need be.

@KPower Mania
thanks for ur reply. 
Btw the HDD capacity of 160Gb is also good enuf and no multimedia also required. So i guess i can cut down on around 2k over there. What say??


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

*"GUYS I FOUND THAT TWO PROCESSOR IN SINGLE MOTHERBOARD IS FINALLY AVAILABLE IN INDIA"*

The Asus launches this mobo Asus L1N64-SLI(supporting phenom,athlon)

its unreal i cheaked out the performance its bit way too long than intel core2quad & even core2 extreme performance guys 

the real shocking is the motherboard is available in INDIA for 23k

intel also announces the same tech but the intel board cost around 50-60k

ASUS made a difference in performance


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Oct 17, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *"GUYS I FOUND THAT TWO PROCESSOR IN SINGLE MOTHERBOARD IS FINALLY AVAILABLE IN INDIA"*
> 
> The Asus launches this mobo Asus L1N64-SLI(supporting phenom,athlon)
> 
> ...


awesome great news 
plz sumbody lend me the required amount *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 18, 2008)

After convincing my friend to extend his budget by 2.5k i have finalized the foll config for him-

1] Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 processor
2] Palit N73PV mobo
3] Kingston 2Gb DDR2 800 or 667MHz RAM 
4] Zebronics Bijli Cabinet with default 400W SMPS
5] Western Digital (WD1600AABS) 160Gb SATA HDD
6] LiteON SATA DVD writer
7] Microsoft Keyboard and Mouse Combo
8] ViewSonic 17" color TFT LCD VA703b

This config fits properly in his new budget. What do u guys feel bout this config??
Is it good enough for AutoCAD and Photoshop CS3 applications usage or does it require some further modifications??


----------



## acewin (Oct 18, 2008)

Price of Palit N73PV is 2.8K and same is DG31 chipset based Asus mobo ASUS P5K PLVM.
Rest is good, config suits the budget and is good.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 18, 2008)

i have a friend of mine whose friend works in one of  the shops at ritchie street.. he told me that he could get me the items at its wholesale price.... i could'nt ask him for more details..... what do u think would be the rate difference between the wholesale price and the retail price...??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> After convincing my friend to extend his budget by 2.5k i have finalized the foll config for him-
> 
> 1] Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 processor
> 2] Palit N73PV mobo
> ...



Its good enuff but I am still telling you to go with ASUS P5K PLVM mobo and 250GB drive. Its hardly 1k costlier than this but if he's fine with this small HDD then OK. Go for Dell 178WFP 17" LCD if possible. Otherwise, the config is good.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

*Every one must see before getting a new gaming rig or video conversion process

the misunderstood performance 

THE AMD PHENOM PROCESSOR : AMD phenom x4

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=nBPAjbSYoEM
***in.youtube.com/watch?v=nBPAjbSYoEM
*

*kindly check out this before getting your processor 

For every game the processor performance is changed *

*www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=3272&p=12


----------



## layzee (Oct 18, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *Every one must see before getting a new gaming rig or video conversion process
> 
> the misunderstood performance
> 
> ...



No matter what you want to prove about the Phenom X4s, an overclocked Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 will demolish them in most tests at almost a similar price tag.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 18, 2008)

layzee said:


> No matter what you want to prove about the Phenom X4s, an overclocked Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 will demolish them in most tests at almost a similar price tag.





i am talking about quad cores


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> i have a friend of mine whose friend works in one of  the shops at ritchie street.. he told me that he could get me the items at its wholesale price.... i could'nt ask him for more details..... what do u think would be the rate difference between the wholesale price and the retail price...??



it might be lesser than that of shops ..but can't be always so ..if u buy a gfx card from rashi it will be more costly from what u buy from ur local shop ..but point of price hikes are the dollar to rupee exchange rates ...

here is how it works..

all the computer hardware in India is imported from Taiwan,Thailand and Singapore..when a distributor buys anything  from these places for suppose $100 ..and then he comes back to India and sell it for Indian rupees ..which for Indian distributor will cost 4900/- now instead  of 4300/- few weeks back..the price goes up for Indian distributor (also higher price mean higher excise duty and other taxes)  so indian distributor gets it higher price than before ..so the retailor gets a thing at higher price..hence the vendor gets it at higher ..so u get it higher price ..and offcourse at each level indian distributor,retailer,vendor all keep their profit share ..so u can understand prices will go high up  ....

also since gfx cards,high end boards and stuff like are not great seller ...very few people buy them ...so they are always brought in limited numbers(even from indian retailors) ..for instance indian retailer might buy 200 cards in one go ..if they all sell out he orders 200 more ...and a vendor will try to buy only 5 HD4850 at a time ...and later on buy 5 more ...and thats why u get new stuff ever two weeks 

one more thing thats troubling me this time is ..we all know prices have gone up ...but we don't exactly know how much ...so shopkeeper can sell it 200/- costly or 400/- costly ..i have no way to know if its really 400/- more ...shopkeeper are not moral being AFAIK and have seen them ..

u can get a good price but it would still be higher anyway ...if suppose u are getting something 3k more costly ..u can get it for 2k or 2.5k ...saving about 1k ..but not less than that ..cos even they got it for higher price why would they sell u at lower price ...

seeing all this i would hold on if u can for a month or two...unless ur life depends on it ..cos i guess ur life is worth more than 3k


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 18, 2008)

My friend is just now purchasing the new PC for his dad's office and guess what he is highly tempted to buy Viewsonic 22" LCD monitor for himself. The remaining components are the same as mentioned before.

The shop attendant says that Dell LCD monitors are out of stock right now so he is goin ahead with Viewsonic.

Viewsonic 22" LCD price quoted is Rs 10950 inclusive all taxes.
I shall give you the exact prices of individual components later in the evening.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> Viewsonic 22" LCD price quoted is Rs 10950 inclusive all taxes.
> I shall give you the exact prices of individual components later in the evening.



my gosh prices for 22" are already coming down quite fast  ...i m crossing my fingers for this  ...have to buy a 22" LCD ..but i will wait till year end ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> My friend is just now purchasing the new PC for his dad's office and guess what he is highly tempted to buy Viewsonic 22" LCD monitor for himself. The remaining components are the same as mentioned before.
> 
> The shop attendant says that Dell LCD monitors are out of stock right now so he is goin ahead with Viewsonic.
> 
> ...



Yipee!! I should consider a 24" and HD4870 1GB now.....



layzee said:


> No matter what you want to prove about the Phenom X4s, an overclocked Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 will demolish them in most tests at almost a similar price tag.



Arguing with a fanboi is no good...


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 18, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> seeing all this i would hold on if u can for a month or two...unless ur life depends on it ..cos i guess ur life is worth more than 3k



very true...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 18, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i am talking about quad cores



 Absolutely, QCore is future proof, when games will make use of all 4 cores


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 18, 2008)

hello digitians,
Here is my friend's final desktop config -
1] Intel E7200 processor
2] Palit N73PV mobo
3] Kingston 2Gb 800MHz DDR2 RAM 
4] Western Digital 160Gb SATA HDD
5] Zebronics Bijli Cabinet with 400W SMPS
6] Lastly Viewsonic 22" LCD monitor

Lucky guy he will give away his old 17" LCD to his dad's office and he will be using the 22" LCD. In a way lucky for me as well

This whole config he got for around Rs 27k.

Now even i am waiting for the prices of LCD to reduce a bit. But Dell 19" widescreen LCD is costing around Rs 9750 which is Rs 250 more than what i asked before.

A big thanks for all digitians who helped me in selecting the best of the components.


----------



## acewin (Oct 19, 2008)

still suggest you to reconsider with DG31 chipset mobo instead of N73PV, others have already suggested Asus mobo on the chipset. Thr price would not vary if you buy it.

And in 22 inch if capable go for Benq 2200HD, superb monitor superb price.
It comes in 13K, it is Full HD monitor, has all ports HDMI and DVI


----------



## ashray99923 (Oct 19, 2008)

i dont understand why dg31 chipset....what is problem with palit n73pv....it is th only board (cheap) available in market with dvi-port....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ true, go for it. I guess it will allow bios OC too, cause nVidia board na


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

^^Yup......but after seeing the reviews I think it will be an average overclocker.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

Chalega, waie bhi ees budget pe woh itna OC par nahi sooch raha hoga


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2008)

^^Ya....


----------



## nishith (Oct 20, 2008)

need a computer for broking firm... basic requirement internet use only...


plz advice me a good config..........


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 20, 2008)

nishith said:


> need a computer for broking firm... basic requirement internet use only...
> 
> 
> plz advice me a good config..........



budget ...??


----------



## nishith (Oct 20, 2008)

i need to install 4 pc so cannt really go for big once..... 15-20K max.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

nishith said:


> i need to install 4 pc so cannt really go for big once..... 15-20K max.



Intel Dual Core E2140
Intel D945G
Transcend 1GB DDR2 667MHz
Hitachi 160GB HDD 7200RPM
Zebronics Krissh cabinet/Antec 400W SMPS
LG E500 15" CRT
Logitech Multimedia kbd/mouse
Creative SBS 245 speakers


----------



## nishith (Oct 20, 2008)

thankx

will pc based on amd be safe option ... they r cheap but i hav never  used one earlier.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

^^No problem with it, but the 2140 is the right processor for the price. Go for the config suggested my KPowermania.


----------



## acewin (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah they will be, also you can change mobo to Palit N73V which is in 2.2K better thatn 945 chipset, and I think 15 or 17 inch LCD can be accomodated in the price.

Proccy mobo in 5K
RAM comes in .9K
get cabient in 1.2K max with the supplied PSU
Keyboard+Mouse combo in .7K
HDD in 1.8K
Speakers .7K
rest for monitor

ah yes Proccy is e2140 and mobo intel 945 or Palit N73V

PC based on AMD are also good, except I really do not know much about AMD low end proccies. Kinda confusing havent kept tracked of them


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 21, 2008)

u can get AMD 4600+ X2 with Asus M2N MX SE+/ M2A MX    for around 5 k if looking for AMD ... and if nt overclocked ...AMD config is better than intel one.


----------



## redmanc (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm getting a new PC this week. So, can anyone suggest me a good rig under 30k (excluding monitor, mouse, keyboard, speakers). It'll be basically used for gaming.
suggest a Intel processor.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

nishith said:


> i need to install 4 pc so cannt really go for big once..... 15-20K max.



X2 4600+ @ 3k 
Jetway 780G @ 4k 
2*1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2k 
Logitech kbd/mouse combo @ 0.8k 
ViewSonic 1916wm 19" TFT @ 8.6k 
AltecLansing 2.1 @ 2.2k(forgot model no.) 


U can add gfx card l83r


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2008)

redmanc said:


> Hello all,
> I'm getting a new PC this week. So, can anyone suggest me a good rig under 30k (excluding monitor, mouse, keyboard, speakers). It'll be basically used for gaming.
> suggest a Intel processor.


Intel E7200 - 5.9k
MSI P45 Neo F - 5.9k
Palit HD4850 - 10k
640GB WD AAKS - 3.8k
2GB Transcend 800MHz - 1.9k
PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS - 1.7k

Total 29.3k...

If u need a Cabby then go for Zebronics Cabby for around 1k....

P.S : If u go for MSI P35 Neo F instead of P45, u'll save about 1k...which used to get the cabby

Its a better deal u get for now...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2008)

ashray99923 said:


> i dont understand why dg31 chipset....what is problem with palit n73pv....it is th only board (cheap) available in market with dvi-port....


 
Only buy N73PV if u wanna play old games(with IGP)..u wont b able 2 run latest games which need SM 4...with its IGP


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 21, 2008)

hey everybody,
actually i wanted to ask which motherboard should i buy and a few more suggestions .I'll be buying the stuff within  2-3 days.
The rest of the components are
Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
Graphic Card - Zotac 9600GT 512MB DDR3(suggest if any better within the same range)
Ram - 2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz Transcend
Deck/Cabinet- Suggest any (should not be costly)
PSU/SMPS -suggest any that can handle this stuff
Rest is fine
Plz suggest quickly
and yeah budget for the motherboard is around Rs 5000


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ Get MSI P35 Neo F for 4.9k... Go for it without any second thought....

PSU - PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS - 1.7k
or 
CoolerMaster Extreme Power 500W - 2.7k

Get Zebronics Krish Cabinet .. If u have enough money to throw,get a CM 330 Cabby....(Is the model no correct?)


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 21, 2008)

hey thnx a lot......... and the one u mention cm 330.....is it dat elite one??..... and wht is the cost of the krish cabinet ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2008)

kooldarklord said:


> hey thnx a lot......... and the one u mention cm 330.....is it dat elite one??..... and wht is the cost of the krish cabinet ?


Zebronics Krish - 1.1k (with a 400W SMPS But dont go for that SMPS..Get the one i mentioned)
CM330 Elite - 1.9k 

And Zenronics Antibiotic - 2.1k...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

kooldarklord said:


> hey thnx a lot......... and the one u mention cm 330.....is it dat elite one??..... and wht is the cost of the krish cabinet ?



330 Elite costs 1.8k. Krissh is an extremel low level cabby which costs 0.9k only.

Go for a Corsair VX450W for a PSU.

And 330 Elite for the cabinet.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ VX450W costs around 3.2k..... PowerSafe Cost just 1.7k dude....C'mon our member allwyndima also uses the same PSU and it handles his rig w/o any problem...


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 21, 2008)

thnx ppl u all r really gr8


----------



## redmanc (Oct 21, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Intel E7200 - 5.9k
> MSI P45 Neo F - 5.9k
> Palit HD4850 - 10k
> 640GB WD AAKS - 3.8k
> ...



Cheers mate,
Is there any much difference between E8400 and E7200 ?


----------



## sudhanshu28 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi  Need some inputs. I want to upgrade my system. Currently using P IV 1.8. I want to basically upgrade Motherboard and processor and obviously RAM will also be required to be changed. My need is just internet surfing, documentation, music and movies. My current board is giving problems. 

I would like to stick to intel for processor and ASUS would be good for Motherboard.

Please suggest something in range of 10K total for all three.  

TIA !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2008)

redmanc said:


> Cheers mate,
> Is there any much difference between E8400 and E7200 ?


Hm guess so... But OC the E7200 to somehow match the E8400@ Stock .. But the Cache cant be.... E7200 is worth for the price and if u have 9k..then go for E8400, unless stick with E7200..A Best performer of its range....

So dont worry abt that..


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 21, 2008)

The price for Zotac 9600GT 512MB DDR3 is 6.5 k rite ??? 
and yeah cost of E7200 is 5.5k and not 5.9k(u mentioned above)


----------



## tkin (Oct 21, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Hm guess so... But OC the E7200 to somehow match the E8400@ Stock .. But the Cache cant be.... E7200 is worth for the price and if u have 9k..then go for E8400, unless stick with E7200..A Best performer of its range....
> 
> So dont worry abt that..


C'mon, Be practical dude, E8400 @ 7.5k max anywhere in India(anything more and its a scam)

With 9k get a E8500(9.2k in Kolkata)/Q6600(8.8k-9.5k)

And E7200 is really a good proccy, although lacks in FSB(1066) but if OCed then good value for money.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 21, 2008)

tkin said:


> C'mon, Be practical dude, E8400 @ 7.5k max anywhere in India(anything more and its a scam)
> 
> With 9k get a E8500(9.2k in Kolkata)/Q6600(8.8k-9.5k)
> 
> And E7200 is really a good proccy, although lacks in FSB(1066) but if OCed then good value for money.



why u keep forgetting prices are on higher side now ...


----------



## Riteshonline (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Friends,
I want to buy a New System. My Budget is 22K. Please help Me to Choose products.

MotherBoard  :-Any Intel Chipset that Supports Windows Vista  and Most of the   Games.
CPU               :-Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53 GHz 3MB-1066MHZ.
Ram              :- 1 GB DDR2 800MHz.(Kingstan)
Cabinet With 400 watts PSU.
HDD              :- e-Sata 160/250 GB.(Western Digital)
DVD rw          :-LG GSA-H55N.
Monitor         :-17" Widescreen.(Viewsonic,AOC).
KBD-MSC       :-Logitech.
SPK               :-Creative or Logitech 2.1

Please Quote and Reply ASAP.
i want to get before saturday.
Thanks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

Riteshonline said:


> Hi Friends,
> I want to buy a New System. My Budget is 22K. Please help Me to Choose products.
> 
> MotherBoard  :-Any Intel Chipset that Supports Windows Vista  and Most of the   Games.
> ...



ASUS P5K PLVM
Intel C2D E7200
Transcend DDR2 667MHz 2GB RAM
Seagate 160GB HDD 
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
LG H55n drive
Dell 178WFP 17" LCD
Logitech Multimedia Desktop kbd/mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers


This might overshoot the budgtet but its worth it. Approx. 25k.


----------



## redmanc (Oct 21, 2008)

Someone please suggest me a ASUS motherboard under 6.5k.
And are MSI or other brand motherboards are as good as Asus ?
thanks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

redmanc said:


> Someone please suggest me a ASUS motherboard under 6.5k.
> And are MSI or other brand motherboards are as good as Asus ?
> thanks.



Yup MSI boards are as good as ASUS and reliable too. You can get a MSI P45 Neo-F under 6.5k which is a terrific mobo. For ASUS, there are only two under 6.5k. They are ASUS P5K VM and P5K PL-E. The former is a G33 chipset and the latter being a G31. In this comparision, MSI makes a better choice.


----------



## earlyman21 (Oct 22, 2008)

can anybody tell the price of *Intel® Desktop Board DP45SG *?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

redmanc said:
			
		

> Someone please suggest me a ASUS motherboard under 6.5k.
> And are MSI or other brand motherboards are as good as Asus ?
> thanks.


I hope i already answered about your query and suggest u MSI P45 Neo F



			
				KPower Mania said:
			
		

> Yup MSI boards are as good as ASUS and reliable too. You can get a MSI P45 Neo-F under 6.5k which is a terrific mobo. For ASUS, there are only two under 6.5k. They are ASUS P5K VM and P5K PL-E. The former is a G33 chipset and the latter being a G31. In this comparision, MSI makes a better choice.


+1....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> can anybody tell the price of *Intel® Desktop Board DP45SG *?



Rs. 10500


----------



## earlyman21 (Oct 22, 2008)

^^
THANK U VERY MUCH 
i also wanna know if* MSI P 45 NEO 2 FR * supports Pci 2.0Crossfire or not ?

 HOPE i m not  irritating  u guys out  there !!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 22, 2008)

earlyman21 said:


> ^^
> THANK U VERY MUCH
> i also wanna know if* MSI P 45 NEO 2 FR * supports Pci 2.0Crossfire or not ?
> 
> HOPE i m not  irritating  u guys out  there !!



yes it does ...


----------



## tkin (Oct 22, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> why u keep forgetting prices are on higher side now ...


No, I have not, this is the latest prices I'm quoting, looks like E8400 and E8500 didn't suffer much price hike as Q6600 did.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

tkin said:


> No, I have not, this is the latest prices I'm quoting, looks like E8400 and E8500 didn't suffer much price hike as Q6600 did.




E8400 -------->8600 (superior value right now for money )
E8500------------->9400 (excellent value right now for money )

Q6600 ---------------->10200( no value for money )


this is price with VAT  right now


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

Yup, Q6600 is a waste of money for any gaming PC. Unless you are buying a GTX280/HD 4870x2 class GPU, Quads dont make sense for any gaming PC.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 22, 2008)

@tkin well above prices should answer u query and moreover ..since vendors know prices are up high ..they are selling things at even higher prices 200-300/- more than it should be ...


----------



## redmanc (Oct 23, 2008)

So, I've decided go for this -
Intel C2D E8200
MSI P45 Neo F
Palit HD4850 Sonic
WD 250 GB 
Cooler Master 500 W eXtreme Power Supply
Cooler Master elite cabinet
2GBx2 RAM - brand ?

Can any changes be made in this ?

IS this good enough to stay for atleast 2-3 years ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2008)

redmanc said:


> So, I've decided go for this -
> Intel C2D E8200
> MSI P45 Neo F
> Palit HD4850 Sonic
> ...


Good choice, a few recommendations;

1.Get Cooler Master Extreme Power 600w SMPS, Cooler Master has low efficiency so 500w for your setup is not recommended.

2.RAM- For overclocking Corsair is the best but a little costly, normal use- go with Kingston/Zion/OCZ.

Should last a few years.



ultimategpu said:


> E8400 -------->8600 (superior value right now for money )
> E8500------------->9400 (excellent value right now for money )
> 
> Q6600 ---------------->10200( no value for money )
> ...


Kolkata;

E8400-----7,950-8,200/-
E8500-----9,300-9,700/-
Q6600-----10,100-10,700/-

Q6600 SUCKS considering Priceerformance now-a-days.
E8400 ROCKS.


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 23, 2008)

y do u think q6600 aint gud for gaming??? i mean wats the difference between the core 2 duos and the quad (q6600)???
at places like Nehru Place in new delhi u cn get a max of Rs1k or even 2k (if ur lucky) off on bargaining 
my friend jus bought it last week for jus Rs 8k!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 23, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> y do u think q6600 aint gud for gaming??? i mean wats the difference between the core 2 duos and the quad (q6600)???
> at places like Nehru Place in new delhi u cn get a max of Rs1k or even 2k (if ur lucky) off on bargaining
> my friend jus bought it last week for jus Rs 8k!



cos most of the games doesn't require many cores or use them efficiently ..rather they love higher core clock frequency ..hence Q6600 is not good for gaming ..

and no u can't get 1k or 2k bargain only on a CPU .....cos prices are same almost all over india ...and recently due to rupee falling lower and lower against dollar (today it touched all time low its almost 50 rupees a dollar) ..the prices have increased ..

so if ur friend got it last week either it was from old lot from the dealer...
the newer prices for Q6600 are 9.8k and above ...

check latest prices anywhere even a E8400 is about 8.5k ..


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm purchasing a new system and have been offered the following alternatives by the vendor at similar prices:
AMD:
Processor: AMD X2 5000
Board: Some board with 256MB OnBoard nVidia 5??? GFX

Intel:
Processor: E7200
Board: ECS 945 GC?-M2

We don't have a large variety of choices here in Nepal, so plz help me choose between these...... The vendor insists me to go for AMD coz it has better FSB and has onboard 256 nVidia.. he also said that the 2 cores in it are 64x2 whereas the intel counterpart has 32x2 which makes it 64bit.. I'm not convinced.. cud somebody plz elaborate??


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

Listen, ur config is nice, but instead of E8200, get a E8400

Jus my 1000 cents


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 23, 2008)

khattam_ said:


> I'm purchasing a new system and have been offered the following alternatives by the vendor at similar prices:
> AMD:
> Processor: AMD X2 5000
> Board: Some board with 256MB OnBoard nVidia 5??? GFX
> ...




go with intel E7200 proccy and a G31 based mother board ...which will be hell lot better combination than the AMD one u told us ....

intel E7200 is a great proccy ...for its price



> We don't have a large variety of choices here in Nepal, so plz help me choose between these...... The vendor insists me to go for AMD coz it has better FSB and has onboard 256 nVidia.. he also said that the 2 cores in it are 64x2 whereas the intel counterpart has 32x2 which makes it 64bit.. I'm not convinced.. cud somebody plz elaborate??



ur vendor is a fool and doesn't know anything about computer architecture ...

go for E7200 ..and u will not regret ..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

^^it's the X25000+ B.E>?

This procc doens't come wid a stock fan cooler dude


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 23, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> go with intel E7200 proccy and a G31 based mother board ...which will be hell lot better combination than the AMD one u told us ....
> 
> intel E7200 is a great proccy ...for its price



cud u suggest me a few g31 based boards?? we don't have much choices here... One I cud find was Intel DG 33 and its a bit costly.. shud I go for it??


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 23, 2008)

khattam_ said:


> cud u suggest me a few g31 based boards?? we don't have much choices here... One I cud find was Intel DG 33 and its a bit costly.. shud I go for it??



if u are not into overclocking go for intel DG31PR ...is asus available there ? 
get Asus P5KPL-CM mobo ..in india both of them are available for about 3000/-  

DG33 doesn't give u anything special performance gain over G31 ..but it would help to suggest u better ..if u tell us what are the mobo's available there ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

Final rig 

E7200 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte G31 @ 3k OR MSI P43 NEO-F @ 4.5k(much better)
2*1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2.2k
HD 4850 @ 10k(yes 10k now) OR HD4830 @ (shud be) ~7.5k-8k
ViewSonic 1916wm 19" @ 8.5k OR VX1940 @ 10.5k
Creative R-20 @ 1k OR AltecLansing BX1121 2.1 @ 1.3k
Logitech kbd/mouse combo @ 0.8k
Zebronics Krish @ 1k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.2k
Seagate 500GB @ 3.5k OR Seagate 320GB @ 2.5k


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Oct 24, 2008)

acewin said:


> Golcha prices are generally higher.
> Check for Premier Computers they are better in pricing. also Railton are good in pricing. There are 2 railtons, check the 2nd one.
> 
> Also I ahve seen better pricing on the side road. the road which links SP road and main road cannot say exactly which lane.
> ...


check out www.bwindia.com before you buy - prices i find are lowest of all sp road etc.



ganeshravi said:


> thanks....
> n by the way... i can spend upto 9k on m graphics card.... so can i jus hav some more options in tat range....???
> n i'm in confusion with motherboards.... i donno which one to go for.... n the exact board which i had quoted was.. ASUS P5KC P35/1066/DDR2 DDR3 n its around 9.5k... could u comment on that board..?? or does any other board in that price range outperform it...?? n i hav no idea of difference between a P35 and a G45... help me there too...
> n i hav a dvd rw... so there is no need of that too... and yes i had forgotten about the PSU and the cabinets.... thanks for the help there too..
> ...


You can check latest prices on www.bwindia.com they update it everyday and most competitive across india.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 24, 2008)

Isn't there any 500 watt PSU available within 1.5k?????????


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Isn't there any 500 watt PSU available within 1.5k?????????



well there isn't any with good efficiency if thats what u mean ... get coolermaster 450W ....only writing 500W on a package doesn't give u 500W of power ...


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Oct 24, 2008)

then what is the price rate of coolermaster 450W ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> then what is the price rate of coolermaster 450W ?


Don't even think about it, CM 500w @ 3k is least(considering you get HD4670)


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> then what is the price rate of coolermaster 450W ?



sorry my mistake  ..... its actulay 460 W and not 450W ..and coolermaster 460W extremepower  prices @ 2.4k @ itwares


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> then what is the price rate of coolermaster 450W ?



U can try Glacial Star GS500A PSU, its a Good Enuf PSU for its price. I am using it for my config (see signature) nd some ppl even ran 8400(Oced to 4.05Ghz), 3x1 GB ram, 2 x Hdd, HD 4850 .... nd this PSU pulled it off 24x7.

nd priced at 1200-1300 ( i got it for 1050), its an excellent choice for ur needs as u plan to run 4670 which is less power hungry thn 9800GT or 4850.

My 2 cents


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 25, 2008)

guys comment on this ram please...

OCZ-OCZ2P800R22GK DDR 2 Platinum Revision - 800Mhz (1GB x 2 KIT)
this costs 1200 for a 1GB stick...

is there any other ram that out scores this one in its price range....


----------



## janitha (Oct 25, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> guys comment on this ram please...
> 
> OCZ-OCZ2P800R22GK DDR 2 Platinum Revision - 800Mhz (1GB x 2 KIT)
> this costs 1200 for a 1GB stick...
> ...



OCZ- Value Series OCZ2V8001G  [Dual Channel 800MHz  DDR2 (1GB Stick)] costs  only Rs.975/- including tax @
*www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm
Edit-
OCZ-OCZ2P800R22GK [Platinum Revision - 800Mhz  (1GB x 2 KIT)] there costs Rs.2900/-


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 25, 2008)

janitha said:


> *www.theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm
> Edit-
> OCZ-OCZ2P800R22GK [Platinum Revision - 800Mhz  (1GB x 2 KIT)] there costs Rs.2900/-



bro, i totally accept with you... theirwares rocks... but in chennai its rate is 2400... jus booked tat kit today... he told it would take 2-3 days for delivery.... 

am jus askin if any other can outperform this stick.... if so i can cancel it and book the latter....


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 25, 2008)

hey ppl a lil help is needed............i'm lookin forward to buy a new gpu(graphic card i.e)
Been a moderate gamer.....but i have a 17 inch monitor so best resolutions r 1024*768
I want to be able to play all the games of d year widout ny problem like.......assassin's creed company of heros call of duty crysis(at moderate settings afcourse).n others in d next year
my budget isn't dat high though i might just manage arnd Rs 7000
i was thinkin abt 1) HD 4670
                       2) HD 3850
                       3) 9600 GT
plz help


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

^^The best you can get within that budget would be 9600GT considering that prices have risen. But for some more, you can get a 9800GT. The 4670 is a good option as well, but it isn't better than a 9600GT.


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 25, 2008)

hey thnx a lot..... really it wud help me......... and yeah btw which 9600 gt should i go wid......der r  so many of dem in d  market........which of dem is d best..... ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

^^MSI 9600GT keeps it's cool, but if you want something cheaper, go for Zotac 9600GT.


----------



## utsav (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah zotac is good to for the price it comes. Best Bang of buck


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

afaik, HD4670 gives better framerate over 9600GT

since you have 7k budget, my suggestion is to add another 2k and get HD4850. This card will live lot lot lot longer than 9600gt or 4670

PS: YOu won't be able to play most of the recently released games with full eye candy on at reso higher than 1600x1200 with sub7k cards.

you can also wait for HD4830 which easily goes neck-to-neck with 9800GT and will be priced around 7k mark. 

HD4670 -> 5.5k
HD4830 -> ~7k
HD4850 -> 9k-11k

HD4830 gets atleast 7-10fps more than HD4670 and for high resolution gaming or with full eyecandy on, it will be very very helpful if you get 30fps+


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 26, 2008)

u know actually my overall budget  for a few stuff like processor, motherboard , gpu, smps and ram is round abt 20,000 or can go a lil higher like 2 or 3k
But i f i buy HD 4850 everythin will be like messed up
coz earlier i was thinkin of buying E7200 and* msi P35 neo f ,then thier is ram dat costs arnd 1.8k, the smps also arnd 1.7k and also the cabinet arnd 1 k......and dat left me wid just 7k...... 

so ny suggestions to wat shall i do......... i'm really confused !!!


i guess i'l have to satisfy wid either 9600 gt or Hd 4670..... but still i'm not evem clear abt which of dem is betta

and yeah the thing abt resolution..........i'll be playin it at 1024*768 for next 2 years.......(i have a 17 inch monitor)
*


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 26, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> if u are not into overclocking go for intel DG31PR ...is asus available there ?
> get Asus P5KPL-CM mobo ..in india both of them are available for about 3000/-
> 
> DG33 doesn't give u anything special performance gain over G31 ..but it would help to suggest u better ..if u tell us what are the mobo's available there ...



Asus is available at some stores...
P5Q-VM costs about 9k (INR) (i.e. 15k NRS)...

Asus boards are not readily available here... Some msi boards were available .. but nowdays, they mostly sell Intel DG33 or ECS 945 and they are the only options in most of the shops here...

So I guess I don't have much choices and I shud go for DG33.. Still, I have 2 days to buy, so I will do some research..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay. I think you should go for 9600GT. 

HD4670 actually beats 9600GSO and 9600GT is ahead of HD4670.


----------



## kooldarklord (Oct 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Okay. I think you should go for 9600GT.
> 
> HD4670 actually beats 9600GSO and 9600GT is ahead of HD4670.




ohk allrite den.......thnx for d help... n in 9600gt is palit a gud buy ??.....512mb ddr3 ..

p.s:hope i'm not irritating nybody......


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 26, 2008)

I am going to Lamington Road today to buy a new PC.
Proccy :E7200
GPU    alit HD4850 (8.2 to 9.2 max)
Mobo  : gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L or any other???
PSU    : CM 600 watts or Corsair VX450.Does VX450 require a Sinewave UPS??
Cabby : Zebronics Reaper or any other??(2k)
HDD    : WD 640 GB 16Mb buffer or Seagate 500 GB 32mb buffer
Ram   : 3gb 800 mhz (2+1)

Please reply fast!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

Get MSI P45 Neo-F mobo. better overclocking potential and more features.



kooldarklord said:


> ohk allrite den.......thnx for d help... n in 9600gt is palit a gud buy ??.....512mb ddr3 ..
> 
> p.s:hope i'm not irritating nybody......



Palit is a good brand.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

kooldarklord said:


> ohk allrite den.......thnx for d help... n in 9600gt is palit a gud buy ??.....512mb ddr3 ..
> 
> p.s:hope i'm not irritating nybody......



PALIT is good, but I suggest you go for the XFX 9600GT.
It's got a higher core clock, and a higher memory clock.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 26, 2008)

guys... i recently got a e8400 and a palit hd4850... would coolmaster 500w extreme power+ be enough for it..???


----------



## ank_panwar (Oct 26, 2008)

i bought the rig u guyus suggested n its rockin (till now)
but i also need a new widescreen LCD or TFT (wats the difference??) which costs me around 8k


----------



## janitha (Oct 26, 2008)

ank_panwar said:


> i bought the rig u guyus suggested n its rockin (till now)
> but i also need a new widescreen LCD or TFT (wats the difference??) which costs me around 8k



Add 1K and get a 19" one.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> guys... i recently got a e8400 and a palit hd4850... would coolmaster 500w extreme power+ be enough for it..???



It depends on the rest of your rig.
Anyway, whatever the rig is, a CM 600 W PSU will be enough.


----------



## janitha (Oct 26, 2008)

beta testing said:


> It depends on the rest of your rig.
> Anyway, whatever the rig is, a CM 600 W PSU will be enough.



May be! But Corsair VX450 will be better.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

janitha said:


> May be! But Corsair VX450 will be better.



A 450 W PSU???
Seriously, that won't be enough.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys
wish u a many more Happy Diwali , may all wish comes true


----------



## janitha (Oct 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> A 450 W PSU???
> Seriously, that won't be enough.



Corsair VX450 actually delivers more power than CM extreme 600W.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> It depends on the rest of your rig.
> Anyway, whatever the rig is, a CM 600 W PSU will be enough.



my rig is
C2D E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
Palit HD4850 sonic edition
OCZ Platinum revision ddr2 at 800Mhz
WD 250GB hdd]

so wat can the smps be...?? and also i'm planning to get the zalman cpu cooler... which one of its products is good in a range of 1.5k..???


----------



## janitha (Oct 27, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> my rig is
> C2D E8400
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> Palit HD4850 sonic edition
> ...



In that range, your best bet is Thermalright Ultima.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 27, 2008)

janitha said:


> In that range, your best bet is Thermalright Ultima.



and smps??? will the corsair vx450 do good..???

and out of curiosity... what is the price of CNPS9500A LED


----------



## janitha (Oct 27, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> and smps??? will the corsair vx450 do good..???
> 
> and out of curiosity... what is the price of CNPS9500A LED



If you are ready to spend about 3.2K, get it. If you want more power, there are ones from Corsair, Tagan, Antec And RealPower series of CM etc.


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 27, 2008)

hey guys yesterday i bought my machine... and its rocking till now.. cod4, stalker soc, and pes09 are on full glory..


Proccy :E7200
GPU    alit HD4850 
Mobo  : gigabyte 
PSU    : CM 600 watts 
Cabby : Zebronics bijli
HDD    :  Seagate 640 GB 32mb buffer
Ram   : 3gb 800 mhz (2+1)

total cost 41k including vat. And special thanks to u guys who helped me to buy this rig... and one more thing i accidentally installed vista ultimate 64bit and i m unable to play crysis some error comes saying windows has encountered some problem crashes.. any help??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats mate. Happy gaming!!


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 28, 2008)

guys am goin to buy my second rig today from chennai and i dont require a monitor and a writer....  suggest me a good config for 30-32k.... asap....
thanks in advance....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 28, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hey guys yesterday i bought my machine... and its rocking till now.. cod4, stalker soc, and pes09 are on full glory..
> 
> 
> Proccy :E7200
> ...




i can play crysis @ high @1280*1024   /  veryhigh@1280*1024 superb not even a single crash

E7200 is good proc , but comparing to E8400/8500 its lower , try to overclock to 3ghz and overclock ur gfx card to 650/1033

put some cooling needs , for ur cpu


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> guys am goin to buy my second rig today from chennai and i dont require a monitor and a writer....  suggest me a good config for 30-32k.... asap....
> thanks in advance....



E7200
Biostar i45
1x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Xpert Vision 9600GT 512MB GDDR3
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
CM Elite 330 cabinet/CM EP 500W PSU
Altec Lansing BXR1121 speakers
Logitech Multimedia kbd/mouse


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 28, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i can play crysis @ high @1280*1024 / veryhigh@1280*1024 superb not even a single crash
> 
> E7200 is good proc , but comparing to E8400/8500 its lower , try to overclock to 3ghz and overclock ur gfx card to 650/1033
> 
> put some cooling needs , for ur cpu


 
hey thanks for the info but i dont want to overclock it as i m unaware of those things.. and i m playing farcry 2 at very high settings at 1440*900 and getting an avg of 42fps... using 8.7 ctalyst drivers... couldn't try crysis coz it crashes. i m using vista 64bit...


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2008)

Ei8t said:


> hey guys yesterday i bought my machine... and its rocking till now.. cod4, stalker soc, and pes09 are on full glory..
> 
> 
> Proccy :E7200
> ...


Look here;
Make sure to completely disable UAC. This piece of crap program causes all sorts of problem, also run the program as Administrator.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

^+infinty


----------



## blackbird (Oct 28, 2008)

Suggest cheapest config of 
Mobo + cpu + GFX 
It should be mini itx i want it for HTPC
I will use mostly second hand parts
I want a companion for XBMC the cheapest one which can play DVD, VCD, USB 2.0, AVI ETC 
i do not want HDMI, HI-RES MOVIES CAPABLE PC....
i will look for cabinet and other stuff...

Price should and must be under 5k MAXXX
any cheaper solution will also be took into consideration...


thx


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

blackbird said:


> Suggest cheapest config of
> Mobo + cpu + GFX
> It should be mini itx i want it for HTPC
> I will use mostly second hand parts
> ...




Intel E2140 + ASUS P5GC-MX with IGP .


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 28, 2008)

blackbird said:


> Suggest cheapest config of
> Mobo + cpu + GFX
> It should be mini itx i want it for HTPC
> I will use mostly second hand parts
> ...



Or AMD 4600+ X2 with Gigabyte (Nvidia 6150 chipset) mobo.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 31, 2008)

My PSU has the following ratings:

230V - 5A
+3.3V - 22A 
 +5V  -  21A
 +12V1 - 10A       
+12V2  - 15A    
-12V    -  0.3A        
 +5VSB -2.5A

will the above support this

1 x 2 GB 800 MHZ RAM
9600GT 512MB
DVD 
640 GB HDD


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like you have 500W PSU. That should run the config without any effort.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 31, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> My PSU has the following ratings:
> 
> 230V - 5A
> +3.3V - 22A
> ...



Thats absolutely perfect for the mentioned config.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 31, 2008)

thank you guys.


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> My PSU has the following ratings:
> 
> 230V - 5A
> +3.3V - 22A
> ...


It should support but what is your PSU brand? The numbers quoted are ideal and greatly depend on the efficiency of the PSU itself, if its a cheap local make then most likely it won't deliver the promised AMPs.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> It should support but what is your PSU brand? The numbers quoted are ideal and greatly depend on the efficiency of the PSU itself, if its a cheap local make then most likely it won't deliver the promised AMPs.





keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Thats absolutely perfect for the mentioned config.





desiibond said:


> Looks like you have 500W PSU. That should run the config without any effort.



the PSU i have is this one. please see attachment.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

C2D is killing AMD in gaming..so is there ne mobo similar 2 780G mobo which uses similar hybrid-cross fire in intel mobos....


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> the PSU i have is this one. please see attachment.


Attached image seems to be not working, just find the make and post it, we can search it with Google.

P.S-Never upload images in Digit forum, doesn't work most of the time, upload in Imageshack(*imageshack.us/) and paste the thumbnail code here.(No offense to the forum)


----------



## redmanc (Nov 2, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me a good cabinet ?
I've got 3k to spend on it.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

^
add 500 more and you will get a cm rc534 gp


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

redmanc said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good cabinet ?
> I've got 3k to spend on it.



CoolerMaster CM690 without transperant panel for 3200


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> CoolerMaster CM690 without transperant panel for 3200


Where? I got it for 3800 bucks and Transparent panel one was for 4200 bucks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Ya... the prices are increasing.... gotta remember that !


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2008)

Check out cooler master 690 and Cooler Master Elite 330


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Elite 331 is also there with minor changes. You have the lower models of Centurian series too !


----------



## redmanc (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I might go for centurian 534.

and, are Zebronics cabined any good ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^They are very good.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

redmanc said:


> I think I might go for centurian 534.
> 
> and, are Zebronics cabined any good ?



cabinet is okay. but SMPS is bullshit.

I changed zeb's SMPS thrice in two years.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2008)

redmanc said:


> I think I might go for centurian 534.
> 
> and, are Zebronics cabined any good ?


Zebronics cabbies are very good indeed, using Bijli and so far really good performance.

Before you buy CM centurion 534, keep in mind that this cabby can not house 10.5" long cards like 9800GTX/GTX+/8800GTX/GTX260/280/8800GTS so be carefull.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 3, 2008)

tkin said:


> Zebronics cabbies are very good indeed, using Bijli and so far really good performance.
> 
> Before you buy CM centurion 534, keep in mind that this cabby can not house 10.5" long cards like 9800GTX/GTX+/8800GTX/GTX260/280/8800GTS so be carefull.




i just bought VIEWSONIC VX1932WM ----> all of them says that it has some errors but i had nothing what to do ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Ok so you are worried bcoz your hardware dosen't have errors..... ROFL


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i just bought VIEWSONIC VX1932WM ----> all of them says that it has some errors but i had nothing what to do ???


Take a hammer and throw it on the monitor screen, and it will be all "O.K"
(Don't do this @ home)

Just enjoy it (What errors are you talking about?)


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 4, 2008)

tkin said:


> Take a hammer and throw it on the monitor screen, and it will be all "O.K"
> (Don't do this @ home)
> 
> Just enjoy it (What errors are you talking about?)




thats funny ,, am not asking about it ,, i am about R T C errors , what is that errors i dont know anything about R T C ???


----------



## abhadi (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi guys,
    I've just been wondering since most of u guys are blaming iball for making cheap electronic goods... So how about it's cabinets ??? 


```
*iball.co.in/inner/show_product_details.asp?catid=20
```
 i have been planning to buy iball workhorse cabinet .. it kinda looks good and cheaper than coolermaster... Any other suggestions??


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 4, 2008)

abhadi said:


> Hi guys,
> I've just been wondering since most of u guys are blaming iball for making cheap electronic goods... So how about it's cabinets ???
> 
> 
> ...




see i was using i ball - gamer cabinet for past 1 year , for godsake it gives me wonderfull problems ,,, the work horse is only look thats all ,, i ball cabinet only problem is VERY VERY HOT inside , no proper air ventilation ---> now i bought Zebronics reaper cabinet with four fans inside two LED fans and cooler master 600 watts extreme psu -------> GREAT POWER SUPPLY WITH "CM" and ZEBRONICS REAPER  HAS TEMPERATURE LCD ----> this cabi rockzzzzzzzz

this cabinet is with 450 watts power supply u can return to them for good price

ZEBRONICS REAPER --->Rs 2400/-(with smps)

COOLERMASTER EXTREME PSU ---->Rs 3400/-

check this out for zebronics reaper

*www.zebronics.net/gamingcabin.asp


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Zebronics Krissh


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 4, 2008)

@ 1k only ^^^


----------



## layzee (Nov 4, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> see i was using i ball - gamer cabinet for past 1 year , for godsake it gives me wonderfull problems ,,, the work horse is only look thats all ,, i ball cabinet only problem is VERY VERY HOT inside , no proper air ventilation ---> now i bought Zebronics reaper cabinet with four fans inside two LED fans and cooler master 600 watts extreme psu -------> GREAT POWER SUPPLY WITH "CM" and ZEBRONICS REAPER  HAS TEMPERATURE LCD ----> this cabi rockzzzzzzzz
> 
> this cabinet is with 450 watts power supply u can return to them for good price
> 
> ...



Instead of CoolerMaster Extreme Power go for the Corsair VX450. Its far better in terms of efficiency. For the cabinet, go with Antec 300. The 3600 bucks you spend on the Antec Cabinet will be worth it. It offers far superior ventilation than the cabinets stated here.


----------



## redmanc (Nov 4, 2008)

tkin said:


> Before you buy CM centurion 534, keep in mind that this cabby can not house 10.5" long cards like 9800GTX/GTX+/8800GTX/GTX260/280/8800GTS so be carefull.



Ahh well then f**k it...
Might as well increase the budget and go for cm690 or antec300 or buy a cheap zebronics antibiotic.

So what you recon ?


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2008)

redmanc said:


> Ahh well then f**k it...
> Might as well increase the budget and go for cm690 or antec300 or buy a cheap zebronics antibiotic.
> 
> So what you recon ?


Zebronics Bijli is good and has proper ventilation(3 Fans included + ability to add one more 120mm exhaust), antibiotics is good too, if CM is your choice CM 690 is the best, and Antec 900 is the least in Antec's side.

Also get Corsair VX450 PSU(for single GPU), outperforms even CM 600w, good efficiency.
And Corsair HX620w for dual GPU is least.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^+1 

Dont go for Antec 300. Not too good. If you can buy, CM 690 will be best. Otherwise go for Bijli or Vivah from Zebronics. Or you can go berserk and get a CoolerMaster Stacker for 8.5k .


----------



## redmanc (Nov 4, 2008)

I've already brought a cooler master 600w PSU


----------



## cheakincheat (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi ppl i m new here joined today.

Iwana buy a new Motherboard and GPU.

Suggest how is intel DG35 and nvidia gforse 8800GTX


anything better in same price range???
Please specify pricing too.
thx in advance.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

^^WTH??

I would say MSI P45 Neo-F + HD4850 or MSI P45 Neo-F + 9800GTX

forget about 8xxx, it's old!!!

And never go for Intel boards if you want performance.


----------



## cheakincheat (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^WTH??
> 
> I would say MSI P45 Neo-F + HD4850 or MSI P45 Neo-F + 9800GTX
> 
> ...


 
k any other option isaid plz specify the pricing too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

MSI P45 Neo-F --> Rs. 6100/-
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 --> RS. 9500/-

^This combo will be the best .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 5, 2008)

My friend has a budget of 7-8K max and he needs a CPU,MoBo and RAM in this budget. The MoBo should have and IGP as its main purpose would be just programming(Netbeans,Oracle and Visual Studio) and occasional movie and music. Please suggest!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

E2180 - 3.4k
XFX 630i - 3.2k/ASUS P5K PL VM - 2.75k
2GB DDR2 - 1.7k

Exceeds a lil bit...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^E2140/ASUS P5KPL VM/2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

E2140... Why? When E2180 is avail for 3.4k....
Any special reason , KPower?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Save a bit on CPU, get a more stable and better mobo and 2GB of RAM. And even a 5yr old retarded kid can OC E2140 to E2180 level....so no point in wasting even .4 or .6k on it !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ I think he is not a kid to OC a hell as u said...
Just on safer side, so i choose E2180.. Avoiding risk in OC...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Actually, there is no risk as long as you are OC'ing inside the architectures limits.

What Kpower said is worthy. 

E2140, E2160, E2180, E2200, and E2220 use the Allendale core, a stripped-down version of the Conroe core, featuring 1MiB L2 cache natively

The only difference between them is speed. 

eg: I have AMD Athlon 64 3000+. It's actual speed is 1.8GHz and I oc'ed it to 2.25 and am using it for more than 2yrs and it's still going strong. By that OC'ing I saved around 5k rupees and in benchmarking, it was able to match 5k costlier processors that use same architecture.

and moreover, at the max, if you do too much of OC'ing, the OS reboots and nothing happens.
The real damage is done when you alter the voltage levels which 90% of overclocker's won't do.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Mine came with 2.2 and OC'd to something around 2.7 with CNPS9500 and Big Water SE and unfortuantely both went kaput so now running on 2.4Ghz with a little more temps. but its ok .


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

OK I also suggest him the E2140. period.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^WTH??
> 
> I would say MSI P45 Neo-F + HD4850 or MSI P45 Neo-F + 9800GTX
> 
> ...


No, its 9800GTX+, waaay better performer and VFM than 9800GTX.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes^^

I mean 9800TX @ 20k, can't even beat the 8800GTX honest, leave alone the 8800ULTRA.

The 9800GTX+ @ 12k manages to perform almost par-to-par with the ULTRA, what a shame on nVidia really, the 9-series.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yes^^
> 
> I mean 9800TX @ 20k, can't even beat the 8800GTX honest, leave alone the 8800ULTRA.
> 
> The 9800GTX+ @ 12k manages to perform almost par-to-par with the ULTRA, what a shame on nVidia really, the 9-series.


Wait for GTX350(a.k.a 9900GTX)


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 5, 2008)

*Suggest a good option for CM 690.. and its worth to spend extra 2k for the nvidia edition of the same ?*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> E2180 - 3.4k
> XFX 630i - 3.2k/ASUS P5K PL VM - 2.75k
> 2GB DDR2 - 1.7k
> 
> Exceeds a lil bit...





KPower Mania said:


> ^^E2140/ASUS P5KPL VM/2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM



Well since I got mine 2GB DIMM of 800MHz Patriot RAM for 1,750 I was hopin' to suggest him a single 2GB 800MHz DIMM from Kingston or Transcend. I know u'll say 667MHz one can be OCed to almost 8000MHz level but the Dude ain't high on OCing. He didn't even knew about IGPs till today so u c what type of audience I'm catering to in my Final year of B.Tech (I.T)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^If you are a NVIDIA fanboi...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^Me No Nvidia Fanboi, look at ma siggy, lil piggy


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^It was not meant to you, it was to poster above you .

And ya, 667MHz and 800MHz will hardly make a difference in a normal PC.  Hope you understand otherwise its your friend's money . BTW, you can OC it for him too.


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 5, 2008)

can someone pls look at my post #5191 ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^I already answered it. Buy it only if you are a NVIDI fanboi.


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^

ohhh ur arrow points plasma_snake....  (didn't read full)

@all: 

what abt- 

thermaltake m9 VS cm 690 
(both transparent)


----------



## cheakincheat (Nov 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yes^^
> 
> I mean 9800TX @ 20k, can't even beat the 8800GTX honest, leave alone the 8800ULTRA.
> 
> The 9800GTX+ @ 12k manages to perform almost par-to-par with the ULTRA, what a shame on nVidia really, the 9-series.


 
I m a bit confused  what you are saying.

What bout           EVGA 9600GT or Palit 3850 super


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ Difference beteen 9600GT and 9800GT is 1k
Difference between 9800GT and HD4850 is 2k

Your choice what to pick and what not to


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yes^^
> 
> I mean 9800TX @ 20k, can't even beat the 8800GTX honest, leave alone the 8800ULTRA.
> 
> The 9800GTX+ @ 12k manages to perform almost par-to-par with the ULTRA, what a shame on nVidia really, the 9-series.



Dude 8800GTX was the first to bring DX10 & it was considered as high end card & still is but nvidia has to bring something for mid high range cards & already was planing to launch GTX 280 & 260 so there must be something to fill the gap of mid-high end gaming position so they launched 9800GTX & at the same time they have to beat 4850 so they launched 9800GTX+
I don't think Nvidia has done something wrong but ATI came with a blast so they sounds lame.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^It was not meant to you, it was to poster above you .
> 
> And ya, 667MHz and 800MHz will hardly make a difference in a normal PC.  Hope you understand otherwise its your friend's money . BTW, you can OC it for him too.



667MHz and 800MHz makes a difference of as much as 10frames per second in some cases, and tight latency timings make the difference even gr8er.

And in an AMD rig, it matters EVEN more, i dunno y the difference is not THAT gr8 in an INTEL rig.



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude 8800GTX was the first to bring DX10 & it was considered as high end card & still is but nvidia has to bring something for mid high range cards & already was planing to launch GTX 280 & 260 so there must be something to fill the gap of mid-high end gaming position so they launched 9800GTX & at the same time they have to beat 4850 so they launched 9800GTX+
> I don't think Nvidia has done something wrong but ATI came with a blast so they sounds lame.



YEah lame is the word.

But all nVidia did with their FLAGSHIP 9800GX2 @ Rs. 35,000 was loot people, and a few months later(just 2-3 I guess), release GTX260 which performs much better @ Rs. 28,000 and GTX280 @ Rs. 44,000.

Pura loot liye logoon ko. Aab dekh, GTX280 is for 300$ only, which roughly converts to 22k in India, although shopkeepers still sell it for 27-28k.


----------



## redmanc (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't get a Kingston 2GB 800 Mhz ram here, only Trancend is available here

 So, would I be wise a go to lamington road to get a Kingston ram?

 OR,is the trancend equally good as the kingston ?


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 6, 2008)

redmanc said:


> I can't get a Kingston 2GB ram here, only Trancend is available here
> 
> So, would I be wise a go to lamington road to get a Kingston ram?
> 
> OR,is the trancend equally good as the kingston ?




TRANSCEND is better than KINGSTON ,,, CROSAIR is better than transcend 

OCZ=CROSAIR ........


----------



## redmanc (Nov 6, 2008)

^^
Are you really SURE, that it is better?


----------



## janitha (Nov 6, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> TRANSCEND is better than KINGSTON ,,, CROSAIR is better than transcend
> 
> OCZ=CROSAIR ........



You cant generalize like that. Even the better brands have ones with same speed but different specifications and thus diff prices. For eg., Value, Performance etc. series.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 6, 2008)

janitha said:


> You cant generalize like that. Even the better brands have ones with same speed but different specifications and thus diff prices. For eg., Value, Performance etc. series.



ya can tell u, because i have used that 3 types of Brand except the OCZ ,, i can tell u OCZ is one of the best brands Avail in RAM 

But OCZ & CORSAIR are expensive compared to transcend and kingston


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

I prefer Transcend over Knigston.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 6, 2008)

But OCZ and Corsair are better OCers.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^^I think he needs value RAM and not enthusiast level RAMs. Corsairs value series is more or same as Transcend and Kingston.


----------



## redmanc (Nov 7, 2008)

Yup, I need a value Ram.
So, maybe I'll have to go for the Transcend, can't be arsed to go all the way to lamington.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^lolz Transcend is better IMO.


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^lolz Transcend is better IMO.


Ever gave a thought to Zion, they have made quite a reputation these days.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

Zebronics sell lot of cabinets but you can't trust the PSU in there.


----------



## redmanc (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^lolz Transcend is better IMO.



That's what I meant


----------



## janitha (Nov 7, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> ya can tell u, because i have used that 3 types of Brand except the OCZ ,, i can tell u OCZ is one of the best brands Avail in RAM
> 
> But OCZ & CORSAIR are expensive compared to transcend and kingston



Then try and compare Transcend AxeRam with CorsairValueRam!


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Zebronics sell lot of cabinets but you can't trust the PSU in there.



ya , i agree with that , zebronics cabinet are looks pretty cool but the zebronics PSU are waste


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

tkin said:


> Ever gave a thought to Zion, they have made quite a reputation these days.



Yup but it is still a small scale company. That's why I dont trust them much.


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup but it is still a small scale company. That's why I dont trust them much.


Every company starts out small(even microsoft), I've used Zion for 3 years in my earlier PC and I'm quite satisfied with them, atleast they give better latencies @ same price as the competitors.

@ 1.7k I got Kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM @ 6-6-6-18
Zion @ same price provides the same @ 5-5-5-12.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ had the same thought when I bought Mercury UPS and am still rueing that decision.

These are small scale companies that never want to make it big

and don't compare MS with them. There was lot of fire in Bill Gates and you can't say tht it was small scale industry. Took total control of computing platform in 10 years. Another example: Google, amazon, ebay, hotmail, Apple, Yahoo, Dell, Samsung. These started small but dreamed big. We prefer such brands


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Another example: Google, amazon, ebay, hotmail, Apple, Yahoo, Dell, Samsung. These started small but dreamed big. We prefer such brands


 
^^ Well said.... 
BTW i had a Dynet 2GB RAM first and it starts giving trouble..So i just replaced that and got a Kingston 2GB DDR2 RAM....Now its working fine...

Moral of the Story : Dont trust some small scale companies like Dynet, who is popular in making such worthless products...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

One of my friend had to get dynet  from transcend for his Amd rig as it gave poor performance......so you cannot say anything


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

can anyone tell me the price of DELL 20"inch monitor "DELL SP2008WFP"


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

why, do you wan't to change VIEWSONIC VX1932WM?? 

It should cost around 11k if you buy at 3rd party store and should be around 12k-13k if you purchase at Dell online store.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> why, do you wan't to change VIEWSONIC VX1932WM??
> 
> It should cost around 11k if you buy at 3rd party store and should be around 12k-13k if you purchase at Dell online store.




i dont know ??? but if u could say that my VIEWSONIC VX1932WM is good or not , then i will not change


----------



## redmanc (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there any difference between the Red and Yellow SATA cables ? Apart from the colour.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ nothing.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone knows in kolkata which shops sells Zebronics reaper cabinet i wanted for new pc.reaper looks great.............


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i dont know ??? but if u could say that my VIEWSONIC VX1932WM is good or not , then i will not change




Keep with the ViewSonic

13k spending is a big amount and can be saved up and used l8er


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

redmanc said:


> Is there any difference between the Red and Yellow SATA cables ? Apart from the colour.



Red are cooler 8).



ultimategpu said:


> i dont know ??? but if u could say that my VIEWSONIC VX1932WM is good or not , then i will not change



dude, the ViewSonic is a waste. Look no forth, go out and shell 12k for the Dell. Go out right now.... your ViewSonic will give you lotsa errors and if it dosen't give, torture it or hit it with a hammer and it will show up some errors.... so better you get a Dell now. Come on, go and buy a new monitor... coz your ViewSonic is supposed to give errors and is not giving errors .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
+1
the dell monitors are great performers and their looks are sleek and blazing...so look no more and get your hands on there babies


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ lol... 
@KPower Mania
ROFL... looking at ur post...   

BTW Where did u get such great suggestions and ideas..


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Red are cooler 8).
> 
> 
> 
> dude, the ViewSonic is a waste. Look no forth, go out and shell 12k for the Dell. Go out right now.... your ViewSonic will give you lotsa errors and if it dosen't give, torture it or hit it with a hammer and it will show up some errors.... so better you get a Dell now. Come on, go and buy a new monitor... coz your ViewSonic is supposed to give errors and is not giving errors .



Wow ,, i ll tell u another idea , take a hammer bash it in your head ,,  ,, this is because of small brain inside your skull is lacking of jerk ,,,

hey  small brother , i would appreciate u cause u r too young and giving such an ideas like this ,, i think u would be the first rank holder in ur class


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ^
> +1
> the dell monitors are great performers and their looks are sleek and blazing...so look no more and get your hands on there babies



lol u lack sarcasm. And FYI, the ViewSonic model he has is waay faster than Dell's. Dell's monitor has 5ms response time and the ViewSonic model mentioned here has 2ms. 



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ lol...
> @KPower Mania
> ROFL... looking at ur post...
> 
> BTW Where did u get such great suggestions and ideas..



lol I am tired of his posts.... somebody has some problems and he posts here or makes a new thread and I dont have any problem... I try to solve them and so do others but this guy is waay too curious. He posts in every new thread in HQ sections. And do you know whats his problem now.... the ViewSonic model he owns is ought to have some errors but his particular is NOT showing any signs of defact and he is worried... ROFL ... he is worried coz his stuff is working fine.  . I dunno whats his problem... he just comes here and goes postal on every thread's ass if he has problem. You see the same posts with commas (,) instead of (.) to separate two lines.... he needs some grammer classes (dessibond's idead) and at last he is a fanboy... and that part seems to sought it all .



ultimategpu said:


> Wow ,, i ll tell u another idea , take a hammer bash it in your head ,,  ,, this is because of small brain inside your skull is lacking of jerk ,,,
> 
> hey  small brother , i would appreciate u cause u r too young and giving such an ideas like this ,, i think u would be the first rank holder in ur class



I R the dumbest entity to dwell on this planet of wastes .


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> Wow ,, i ll tell u another idea , take a hammer bash it in your head ,,  ,, this is because of small brain inside your skull is lacking of jerk ,,,
> 
> hey  small brother , i would appreciate u cause u r too young and giving such an ideas like this ,, i think u would be the first rank holder in ur class



We will post in peace if you do that to your head 

Now, stop doing these ridiculous posts.

Kpower said that out of the headache that you are creating in this forum.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> We will post in peace if you do that to your head
> 
> Now, stop doing these ridiculous posts.
> 
> Kpower said that out of the headache that you are creating in this forum.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Kick-ass post.... really appreciate it DAAMIT boy...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Kick-ass post.... really appreciate it DAAMIT boy...



Dude. I have decided not to respond to any of his posts however they are. He is just trying to create headache. And that previous post will be my final reply to him.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Dude. I have decided not to respond to any of his posts however they are. He is just trying to create headache. And that previous post will be my final reply to him.



"I have decided not to respond to any of his posts however they are. He is just trying to create headache. And that previous post will be my final reply to him". 

I think u r the king of the forum ,, sorry here is my apologies ,, i swear god ill never do this again forgive my lord "desiibond"


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ Chill out dudes... I dont think he intentionally doing such things.. May be he is a n00b on "how to post & what to post" stuff.... (No hard feelings on u, ultimategpu)
He try to solve may problems out there in most of the threads in this forum and i personally thought, he is willing to help all..But sometimes that flick turned to head-ache kinda posts and we wont bash him for that..Instead just leave his post unread or not replying..Interested can reply..What say?




			
				KPower Mania said:
			
		

> lol I am tired of his posts.... somebody has some problems and he posts here or makes a new thread and I dont have any problem... I try to solve them and so do others but *this guy is waay too curious*. He posts in every new thread in HQ sections. And do you know whats his problem now.... the ViewSonic model he owns is ought to have some errors but his particular is NOT showing any signs of defact and he is worried... ROFL ... he is worried coz his stuff is working fine.  . I dunno whats his problem... he just comes here and goes postal on every thread's ass if he has problem. You see the same posts with commas (,) instead of (.) to separate two lines.... he needs some grammer classes (dessibond's idead) and at last he is a fanboy... and that part seems to sought it all .


Thats his problem... 
Hmm.....u looks so boring these days... 
Do you finish the FC2 and some new games...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Dude. I have decided not to respond to any of his posts however they are. He is just trying to create headache. And that previous post will be my final reply to him.



+1...

BTW, did you have a look at i7 reviews ? The fastest processor on Earth is now the i7 Extreme 965 beating the QX9770 (both from intel)... aint that great ?



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Chill out dudes... I dont think he intentionally doing such things.. May be he is a n00b on "how to post & what to post" stuff.... (No hard feelings on u, ultimategpu)
> He try to solve may problems out there in most of the threads in this forum and i personally thought, he is willing to help all..But sometimes that flick turned to head-ache kinda posts and we wont bash him for that..Instead just leave his post unread or not replying..Interested can reply..What say?
> 
> 
> ...



yes ROFLs... it looked likes so... .

Ok guys, now leave him... else we all will get miserabled and this thread will get locked (worse thing to happen).


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

@kpowermania 

is there any english class going around here ,,, everyone has a style ,, my style is this i use commas every where cause i followed for 5 years in chatting so its big problem for me to cut the crap ,, is there any one i could find help ??? thats only u guys should clear my doubt , so only i am posting my worries here ,, i thought u guys are my unknown friends

thats what i posted about my monitor ---> if so sorry i will not post it again


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> +1...
> 
> BTW, did you have a look at i7 reviews ? The fastest processor on Earth is now the i7 Extreme 965 beating the QX9770 (both from intel)... aint that great ?


 
WTH!!! This seems that AMD will never catch the processor market and Intel will always dominate till the end of the world...



KPower Mania said:


> yes ROFLs... it looked likes so... .
> 
> Ok guys, now leave him... else we all will get miserabled and this thread will get locked (worse thing to happen).


 
..that couldnt be happen...



ultimategpu said:


> @kpowermania
> 
> is there any english class going around here ,,, everyone has a style ,, my style is this i use commas every where cause i followed for 5 years in chatting so its big problem for me to cut the crap ,, is there any one i could find help ??? thats only u guys should clear my doubt , so only i am posting my worries here ,, i thought u guys are my unknown friends
> 
> thats what i posted about my monitor ---> if so sorry i will not post it again


then try to change ur style...
BTW Just leave it..thats all part of forum...
debates,misunderstanding and frustrations are property of forums..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> _*WTH!!! This seems that AMD will never catch the processor market and Intel will always dominate till the end of the world...*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont underestimate any company. They might take over the desktop CPU market soon...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ d00d i expect AMD to catch the top place since my school days but they not..
(Correct me if i am wrong)
Tell me one successful CPU series by AMD that overtake Intel counterpart interms of price and performance and ofcourse sales...
I never underestimate them.. but said my opinion..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ d00d i expect AMD to catch the top place since my school days but they not..
> (Correct me if i am wrong)
> Tell me one successful CPU series by AMD that overtake Intel counterpart interms of price and performance and ofcourse sales...
> I never underestimate them.. but said my opinion..



You are wrong. When the first AMD Athlon 64s came out, they beat Intel very badly. Intel was then silent for sometime and came back with a big bang called Conroe which sent AMD's monopoly straight to oblivion . From the last two years, Intel is leading the CPU market...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Thanks for correcting me once again....


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

Just like ati came up with the 4xxx series and blew away nvidia.. .. Amd might also have something similar for intel as well.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ Then wait and see.. what AMD comes up with to beat Intel..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Just like ati came up with the 4xxx series and blew away nvidia.. .. Amd might also have something similar for intel as well.



FYI, NVIDIA is just like Intel... they rule for 1-2yrs.... go down for 1-2months... stay silent and work on their drawing boards and come out with a biiig band to blow the competition away for 1-2yrs at a stretch... but lets wait and watch. ATi is more like a 'shot in the dark' company lolz... just kidding .


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> You are wrong. When the first AMD Athlon 64s came out, they beat Intel very badly. Intel was then silent for sometime and came back with a big bang called Conroe which sent AMD's monopoly straight to oblivion . From the last two years, Intel is leading the CPU market...




+100


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^Thanks for correcting me once again....



NOt just Athlon 64. They were the leaders in performance when they launched Athlon Xp, till Intel came up with Core microarchitecture.

During Athlon XP days, there was this rumour that AMD processor cannot withstand heat and they blow up after sometime. It does exist still in cities like Guntur (AP). They never had any client reporting athlon CPU burning due to heat but still they say that hundreds of AMD machines used to burn or die due to heat.

Bullshit. 

They were the first to release 1GHz processor
They were the first to implement performance/watt rule
They were the first to put Memory controller inside on the die.
They were the first to come up with on-die Graphics unit.

But one architecture from Intel took everything away from them. And the AMD-ATI merger left them without much funds. The main reason for them to lie behind is these money issues like they are losing market share and also at the same time facing losses quarter after quarter. Now they have sold their Fabrication plants to Dubai based company for funds.

They are in a real bad phase now. And when the AMD-ATI merger happed, analysts have reported that AMD is going to face real tough time and they might even go bankrupt. And they mentioned that the fruit of the merger will be only after 2010 and not before and the situation looks exactly like that.

First they got the chipsets right by releasing 7xx chipsets
Then they got ATI right by 4xxx series (RV770) cards
I do hop that they will get the processors right by releasing Fusion/spider platform. If they get that right, I will be one of those early adoptors getting Fusion based rig. Till then it's either my old Athlon64 (which is still running strong) or Nehalem.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> NOt just Athlon 64. They were the leaders in performance when they launched Athlon Xp, till Intel came up with Core microarchitecture.
> 
> During Athlon XP days, there was this rumour that AMD processor cannot withstand heat and they blow up after sometime. It does exist still in cities like Guntur (AP). They never had any client reporting athlon CPU burning due to heat but still they say that hundreds of AMD machines used to burn or die due to heat.
> 
> ...



Yup. All true. And I also hope they release something good. I am not biased at all while suggesting/answering BUT I am very biased while buying for myself. I will only buy Intel/NVIDIA... I am not a fanboi (you may call me one) but thats what I prefer. You guys might see me suggesting HD4850/HD4870 but if I get a chance myself, I will go for 9800GTX+ or GTX260 core 216 or even GTX280. But I really wish for AMD... coz if they build something better than what Intel has right now, Intel will go back and build something even better and same will happen with AMD and the fight will go on and we, the people will get better and better products at cheaper price .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 10, 2008)

I wud do that for GTX280, leave the oder products

CUz single GPU GTX280 competing with 2GPU 4870X2, is like 1vs two, so obv 2 will win, bcuz ek aur ek gyarah hote hai, but still, GTX280 is a marvellous product

And to say the truth, it's selling for as low as 385$< or some 18-20k in INDIA< but that isn't so in INDIA, I mean u shud get it for 20k, but minimum is 28k


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^Morale of the story --> if u can get it from USA, go for it... but shh!!! there are some people who will go postal on our asses for suggesting this .


----------



## ank_panwar (Nov 10, 2008)

wat shud b the features i shud look foward to when buying a new monitor?
n wats the difference in TFTs and LCDs?whic1 is better?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2008)

Brightness: 300cd/m2 atleast
response time: 5ms or less
USBports and webcam in-built's always good 

Brands to prefer first: Dell, HP, Samsung
Brands to prefer second: Viewsonic, AOC, BenQ, Acer


----------



## Nooß_Hun†er (Nov 11, 2008)

the Zotac geforce 9300 doesnt hav PCIe 2???does it??
any other mother board wid onboard gfx wid hybrid SLI??around 7k


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 11, 2008)

Its not a purchase question but a sales one. My friend had his 845 MoBo fried so going for a new one, which u guys already suggested. Now I and he both wanna know that how much would his 2x128MB DDR RAM slots will fetch if sold keeping the fact in mind that they are out of warranty and without bill but do work properly even now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Its not a purchase question but a sales one. My friend had his 845 MoBo fried so going for a new one, which u guys already suggested. Now I and he both wanna know that how much would his 2x128MB DDR RAM slots will fetch if sold keeping the fact in mind that they are out of warranty and without bill but do work properly even now.


 
Hardly Rs300 or less


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

600 if the buyer is a n00b...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 11, 2008)

But Last time I checked a 1GB DIMM of DDR RAM was selling for 4K! mainly becoz stuff being out of supply.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats a new one.... I sold my 512MB DDR400MHz for just 750 rs d00d... 

Ofcourse for a n00b...

But they hardly need a DDR RAM and if you get a lucky buyer who is in real hurry in buying, then sell you 256MB one for 500....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

DDR prices are higher than DDR2 and Plasma_Snake is correct about the prices.


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^
that's for the brand new stuff, not for used ones 


_


----------



## girish_b (Nov 12, 2008)

What do you think about the combination of 

*zotac 9800gtx amp! edition* on a *Asus p5q Deluxe* powered by a *Corsair hx620*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

^
nice but if you get 4870 or 4850


----------



## girish_b (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm taking this for my office. 

in one other thread I saw CoolerMaster-Extreme power Pro 600W being recommended for a user as it has two pci-ex connectors while Corsair hx 450 has only one. because 9800 gtx cards needed two.

i'm confused

or what about using a corsair tx750 with it?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

The get CM600W or TX750...


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Nov 12, 2008)

girish_b said:


> I'm taking this for my office.
> 
> in one other thread I saw CoolerMaster-Extreme power Pro 600W being recommended for a user as it has two pci-ex connectors while Corsair hx 450 has only one. because 9800 gtx cards needed two.
> 
> ...



Using 9800GTX+ in office?   What r u game tester?

The TX750 would be an overkill. Go for TX 750 if u will use SLI or X-Fire setup. heck, even GTX280 will run fine on CM 600W. or if u really need a powerful PSU then go for Corsair HX620. Otherwise the CM 600W will do fine for u.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

^
Look's like he is a real game addict.
Carrying a gaming rig to his office......lolz


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ :d :d :d


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

girish_b said:


> I'm taking this for my office.
> 
> in one other thread I saw CoolerMaster-Extreme power Pro 600W being recommended for a user as it has two pci-ex connectors while Corsair hx 450 has only one. because 9800 gtx cards needed two.
> 
> ...



Get a HD4850 and CM EP 600W if u can.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Morale of the story --> if u can get it from USA, go for it... but shh!!! there are some people who will go postal on our asses for suggesting this .




Lololll


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2008)

girish_b said:


> I'm taking this for my office.
> 
> in one other thread I saw CoolerMaster-Extreme power Pro 600W being recommended for a user as it has two pci-ex connectors while Corsair hx 450 has only one. because 9800 gtx cards needed two.
> 
> ...


Get Corsair CMPSU620HX 620w PSU for 6.5k, will eat any GPU alive.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

@tkin

Rightly said

Usse jyada power ki itni bhi jaroorat kabhi nahi padti


----------



## layzee (Nov 13, 2008)

girish_b said:


> I'm taking this for my office.
> 
> in one other thread I saw CoolerMaster-Extreme power Pro 600W being recommended for a user as it has two pci-ex connectors while Corsair hx 450 has only one. because 9800 gtx cards needed two.
> 
> ...



Get a HD4830 instead. You won't need a 9800GTX for any office usage unless you are a tester or 3D professional.
The HD4830 is a better performer than the 9800GT.
For the PSU go with Antec TruePower Trio 550W. It has two PCI-E power connectors. The Corsair CMPSU620HX is also a good alternative but you won't need the extra power in it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 13, 2008)

layzee said:


> Get a HD4830 instead. You won't need a 9800GTX for any office usage unless you are a tester or 3D professional.
> *The HD4830 is a better performer than the 9800GT*.


 
Yup..its is the card which ne1 can buy...cheap & best  4 casual gamers


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

^^but not yet readily available^^HD4830


----------



## squid (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi i need a thinclient like solution mainly for checking emails and browsing. I already have a desktop I want to connect another client to this through wifi router. I already have a spare monitor. Just want a separate client which can connect to the main desktop. My budget is upto 8000. this should have option to connect keyboard,mouse and monitor.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes...Intel is leading in microprocessor technology all the time...but....they release their product very fast...they should not realese their product so rapidly at least not before 2years...they should understand that normal people can't afford so much upgradation in each & every year..........


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Yes...Intel is leading in microprocessor technology all the time...but....they release their product very fast...they should not realese their product so rapidly at least not before 2years...they should understand that normal people can't afford so much upgradation in each & every year..........



i7 arent as costly as u think. Wait for sometime and the prices will drop.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 13, 2008)

y go for thinclient when u can have a dedicated CPU for this. 
u can go for an Intel Atom based CPU or AMD 1250 LE based one.

Afaik .. for Atom, u can get Proccy mobo combo (the lowest one) for 3300

nw for rest 4700 u can get

1 GB DDR2 667 ---0.9k
80 GB SATA ----   1.6k
any good cabinet with PSU - 1.5k

Or else u can leave the HDD and buy 4 GB Corsair Flash drive, Install XP on it ... and boot from it...it will be much faster. or U can boot through LAN ( i think its possible )

For AMD u can get LE 1250, + MSI Via mobo combo for 3300-3400.


----------



## kooldarklord (Nov 13, 2008)

hey actually this is a lil off topic but i wanted to ask is there any problem with windows xp professional in like playing games or sumthing........


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 13, 2008)

No problem watsoever ..... only u cant play "DirectX 10 exclusive" Games on Windows XP .... other than that ... its fine.


----------



## squid (Nov 14, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> y go for thinclient when u can have a dedicated CPU for this.
> u can go for an Intel Atom based CPU or AMD 1250 LE based one.
> 
> Afaik .. for Atom, u can get Proccy mobo combo (the lowest one) for 3300
> ...


thanks
the above setup takes lot of space. i don't have that much space for the cabinet to fit in. also i need these to be connected through wifi as cabling is also not possible.Is there any thin client available with wifi. i am looking for something as shown in *www.thinclients.co.in/products .but there i didn't find any wifi connectivity


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 14, 2008)

if u dnt have that much space ..... than u can look for Cabinets from I-Cool if available ... or similar slim series cabinets from Zebronics. And for WIFI ... u can buy a PCI Wifi card for around 800 bucks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

Antec has some real slim cabbys but they cost around 8-10k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

Better stick to elcheapo cabby's like Zebby


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> No problem watsoever ..... only u cant play "DirectX 10 exclusive" Games on Windows XP .... other than that ... its fine.


There's none there, Alan Wake is dead, no new DX10 exclusive in the picture soon, as for 2009 is the year of DX9 support as well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

^^True. But Alan Wake is not dead, its just post-poned to a later 2010 launch I think.


----------



## girish_b (Nov 14, 2008)

layzee said:


> Get a HD4830 instead. *You won't need a 9800GTX for any office usage unless you are a tester or 3D professional*.
> The HD4830 is a better performer than the 9800GT.
> For the PSU go with Antec TruePower Trio 550W. It has two PCI-E power connectors. The Corsair CMPSU620HX is also a good alternative but you won't need the extra power in it.



that's what we are doing + web development and so on... 


Besides we might go gaming after office hours.


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^True. But Alan Wake is not dead, its just post-poned to a later 2010 launch I think.


Been hearing it for past two years or so, launching new trailors isn't enough, need a confirmation.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

Truth said^^^

2010 well eating dung seems better option

Kidding


----------



## girish_b (Nov 16, 2008)

On a second thought, I'm taking a zotac 9800gtx amp! edition for my home as well. And next year, I'll ditch it for a crossfire solution. My p5q - deluxe supports it.

will it be okay?


----------



## spy king (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello! 

I need some suggestions for a CPU upgrade..

need only CPU+mobo+ ram..
I would prefer and Intel based rig..
budget is about 6-7K this is my main rig.. use it for download/movies and light games.. 

tks!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

spy king said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need some suggestions for a CPU upgrade..
> 
> ...



Intel E2160
2Gb DDR2 667MHz RAM
ASUS P5K PLVM

6.5k to 8k. Depends on the retailer and your haggling skills


----------



## spy king (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks  what would be the rough cost of the above @chennai? tks!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 16, 2008)

girish_b said:


> On a second thought, I'm taking a zotac 9800gtx amp! edition for my home as well. And next year, I'll ditch it for a crossfire solution. My p5q - deluxe supports it.
> 
> will it be okay?



Y do u want to spend so much

If u're gonna ditch it nxt year(wich is not far), simply get a 6k 9600GT!

Filthy RICH!!


----------



## spy king (Nov 16, 2008)

What are my options in a VFM GPU that will later support Dvi panels mainly for movies and some old games...
2-3k budget 
tks..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

spy king said:


> What are my options in a VFM GPU that will later support Dvi panels mainly for movies and some old games...
> 2-3k budget
> tks..



Palit 9400GT 256MB for around 3.2k


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

^^XFX 8400GS for around 2.5-3 K.
For some more, you can get a much better 8600GT.


----------



## mihir.tailor (Nov 16, 2008)

hey all :
i already own a pc which is on its death bed .. the confiuration of this pc is not even mentionable since it is five years old and is based on one of the earliest AMD Sempron things ... now i need to buy a new pc with a stringent budget for my practical purposes (programming : since i'm doing bachelors in computers)... i will use this pc only & only for programming and watching movies (as i am a big movie freak .) i have decided onto either a viewsonic 22" widescreen display or the new Benq Full HD 22" widescreen disp...
please help me with the rest of the configuration /.it should be well within 15k (or else dad will kill me since i recently got a new FZ 16 .. so cant afford )


----------



## spy king (Nov 16, 2008)

How much will the 8600GT be??

tks!


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2008)

mihir.tailor said:


> hey all :
> i already own a pc which is on its death bed .. the confiuration of this pc is not even mentionable since it is five years old and is based on one of the earliest AMD Sempron things ... now i need to buy a new pc with a stringent budget for my practical purposes (programming : since i'm doing bachelors in computers)... i will use this pc only & only for programming and watching movies (as i am a big movie freak .) i have decided onto either a viewsonic 22" widescreen display or the new Benq Full HD 22" widescreen disp...
> please help me with the rest of the configuration /.it should be well within 15k (or else dad will kill me since i recently got a new FZ 16 .. so cant afford )




At 15 k your best bet wld be an AMD based Rig ..so that it can decode HD videos too as u r buying 22" LCD. So here it goes.

AMD X2 4600+  -- 2700
Jetway 780 G motherboard  -- 3100
2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz  --  1500
250 GB HDD -- 2400
Samsung DVD RW  -- 1100
Zebronics Krrish Cabby -- 1100
Logitech Combo  -- 700
Altec Lansing BXR 1121/VS2421 -- 1100/2200 (depending on your choice)

Total 14.8 k with VS2421.  This config is good enuff for programming and will easily decode HD videos. 
If u already have speakers ... then u can go for Biostar 780 G mobo + x2 4800 and 320 GB HDD.



spy king said:


> How much will the 8600GT be??
> 
> tks!



8600 GT comes from 3k to 4.2 k depending on the brand and ur location.


----------



## bhavneet (Nov 17, 2008)

hey guys i want to build a gamming rig for 50K (cant go higher thn tht ) ..i wld require all the components...i hve also heard tht the prices of all the comonents are at a higher side right now so wld it be advisable to wait ? plz reply asap and thnx in advance


----------



## mihir.tailor (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks a lot harryneopotter
... i've already got good headphones ( they are 5.1 .. they are from zalman ..and yes ! they rock \m/) and kbd & mouse as well ...so i would probably go wid the same mobo but with a 500 gb hdd ... hows that .?/
thanks again for the config     .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

bhavneet said:


> hey guys i want to build a gamming rig for 50K (cant go higher thn tht ) ..i wld require all the components...i hve also heard tht the prices of all the comonents are at a higher side right now so wld it be advisable to wait ? plz reply asap and thnx in advance



The prices are pretty much settled

Go for :-

E7200
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
640GB WD Caviar HDD
Corsair VX450W PSU
CoolerMaster CM690 cabinet
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
Logitech MX518 mouse
Logitech Multimedia keyboard


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 17, 2008)

spy king said:


> How much will the 8600GT be??
> 
> tks!


Mercury 8600GT 256MB DDR3 @ 3k


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

If ASUS 8600GT @ 3k.... Who needs Mercury one?....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 17, 2008)

I Was Jus Suggestin!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

I also just suggestin!!! But gave him a good option...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2008)

mihir.tailor said:


> thanks a lot harryneopotter
> ... i've already got good headphones ( they are 5.1 .. they are from zalman ..and yes ! they rock \m/) and kbd & mouse as well ...so i would probably go wid the same mobo but with a 500 gb hdd ... hows that .?/
> thanks again for the config     .



if u have k/b mouse and speakers ... then i will suggest u go for the biostar mobo, u cld still opt for 500GB (Or even 640 GB from WD) .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^^BioStar mobos are great but the only -ve point is their availibility


----------



## kooldarklord (Nov 17, 2008)

ppl lil help needed here
buyin a new "CPU"..............My Budget is arnd Rs 20K
its just the cpu i want n i already have a dvd writer so exclude dat...... nd yeah i'll be playin at only 1024*768 resolution so need for over d top graphic card.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^^

E2160
2Gb DDR2 667MHz Transcend RAM
ASUS P5K PL-VM
Palit HD4650


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2008)

E7200 -- 5.6k
Asus P5k PLVM -- 2.7k
2 GB DDR2 800  -- 1.4k
160GB HDD  --  1.8k
Zebronics Krrish Cabinet with 500 W Platinum SMPS - 1.5k
MSI 9600 GT OC -- 7k.

This is the best u can get in 20k ........


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^^Wait ... lol his budget his 20k. I read something else .

Go for hnp's config. You can swap the 160gig HDD for a 250gig HDD for just 600bucks more .


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 18, 2008)

kooldarklord said:


> ppl lil help needed here
> buyin a new "CPU"..............My Budget is arnd Rs 20K
> its just the cpu i want n i already have a dvd writer so exclude dat...... nd yeah i'll be playin at only 1024*768 resolution so need for over d top graphic card.......



u & me have the same willing..I also want to play games just in 1024*768 resolution in high or very high,I already have a Pentium-D 3.0Ghz,DG965RY,2GB 667Mhz Kingston ram...& I just replaced my old nvidia-7300LE with a ATI Radeon-HD4670...Not a Uber configuration but it is more than enough for me...I can play all the latest games in the 1024 resolution in high or very high & getting 30-40 fps in all the games...My suggested config is*
Asus* *P5K PL VM* *=**2.7*k
*Core 2 Duo**E7200              *=*5.6k
*2 GB DDR2 800                   = 1.4k
160GB HDD                         =1.8k
Coolermaster*500W* SMPS   =2.8k
*Palit* *HD 4670                   *=*5.7k*

This is pretty good config u can get in 20k ........ & u can play all the latest games...if u can pay few bit more..then u can go for Palit 9600GT(6500/-)...
www.theitwares.com


----------



## mihir.tailor (Nov 18, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> if u have k/b mouse and speakers ... then i will suggest u go for the biostar mobo, u cld still opt for 500GB (Or even 640 GB from WD) .


hey hnp ... or any one else who lives in mumbai .. its very difficult for me to find either jetway or biostar mobo here in pune ..{i checked many vendors and even some prime dealers but sadly couldnot find any one who sells Jetway or Biostar .. got lame replies that freaked me out !!}--> so can any one give me the exact location for good computer stores in mumbai.. i've been to mumbai only a couple of times before .. so plz be kind and tell me which place and how to approach and stuff //


----------



## bhavneet (Nov 18, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> The prices are pretty much settled
> 
> Go for :-
> 
> ...




but don't you think tht 9800gtx+ will be a better option graphic card wise and settling for 500gb or 350gb and investing for e8400 or e8500 processor would help...thnx for replying ....plz advise asap


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

Need opinion on Thermaltake M9.. I presently have Zeb Antibiotics. But since I bought Corsair TX650W, its all jumbled inside because of the long, thick cables... Plus there is gfx card, 2 hdds, 2 dvdrws, etc,etc its all messed up inside... not getting proper air flow inside... So im thinking to have new cabinet... since my comp table's cabinet compartment can only occupy maximum 49cm hight of chasis.... I've two options CM690 and THermaltake M9.. but if i go with CM, only 1 cm space lefts above cabinet and i can't then use any USB device or front panel audio... but thermaltake m9 has all the things at its front side...

But the main thing is- will it really offer significantly more space and better airflow inside cabinet as compared to Antibiotics ? if thats not so, im not eager to spend 4.5k..

(transparent only)

so just throw ur opinions...


----------



## kooldarklord (Nov 18, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> u & me have the same willing..I also want to play games just in 1024*768 resolution in high or very high,I already have a Pentium-D 3.0Ghz,DG965RY,2GB 667Mhz Kingston ram...& I just replaced my old nvidia-7300LE with a ATI Radeon-HD4670...Not a Uber configuration but it is more than enough for me...I can play all the latest games in the 1024 resolution in high or very high & getting 30-40 fps in all the games...My suggested config is*
> Asus* *P5K PL VM* *=**2.7*k
> *Core 2 Duo**E7200              *=*5.6k
> *2 GB DDR2 800                   = 1.4k
> ...



Thnx dude... really helpful...i 'll be upgradin my comp within a week....

Just can't wait for it......


And yeah does nyone here lives in Delhi ?????
If yes then plz lemme know of a gud shop where i can buy dis stuff at reasonable rates


----------



## sonicspeed (Nov 18, 2008)

i need your suggestion guys. my friend wants to buy a system with lcd(17"). his budget is 20-23k max. without graphics card. 
please suggest an amd as well as intel system.
thank you.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

See the config above ur post.... Thats for 20k.
Just left the gfx card and PSU, and get a ViewSonic 19" at 8.2k..(Why 17" ,when 19" is avail for few more bucks?)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

bhavneet said:


> but don't you think tht 9800gtx+ will be a better option graphic card wise and settling for 500gb or 350gb and investing for e8400 or e8500 processor would help...thnx for replying ....plz advise asap



Nope, HD4850 is more VFM. 9800GTX+ sure performs better but its just a difference of 2-3FPS at max. E8400 is a very good CPU but its much costlier than E7200.


----------



## sonicspeed (Nov 18, 2008)

thank you rajkumarji but what about the amd side?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

For AMD, wait for desiibond and harryneopotters suggestion....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 18, 2008)

Although 9800GTX+ might(I mean MIGHT) get a few frames, AMD's IMAGE QUALITY is wAY WAY WAY better


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2008)

Please suggest a CPU+Motherboard. Main purpose , web development and software development using visual studio, photoshop, dreamweaver and Adobe Flash designing. Budget 12-15K for cpu and mobo, or is it wise to go for a laptop?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ C2D E8400 - 8.5k
MSI P45 Neo F - 6k

14.5k....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ any board from asus? how is INTEL DG33FB?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 18, 2008)

@Sonicspeed and rajkumar_pb
So here is your AMD config for 23 k

Viewsonic 17" / 19" -- 7300/8200
AMD X2 4600+ -- 2700
Jetway 780 G motherboard -- 3100
2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz -- 1500
250 GB HDD -- 2400
Samsung DVD RW -- 1100
Zebronics Krrish Cabby -- 1100
Logitech Combo -- 700
Altec Lansing BXR 1121/VS2421 -- 1100/2200 (depending on your choice)

It comes for 22100 with 17" + VS421  and 23000 with 19" and VS421. 
If u want, u can opt for BXR 1121 and change the mobo to a Biostar 780G chipset(if jetway not available).


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

Intel sux dude.... Hmm.. ASUS ? At 8k, ASUS P5Q or Pro...(I dont know ejjaktly)
But at 6k, MSI P45 Neo F is the best buy, comparing ASUS at 8k, for the same P45 chipset..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ any board from asus? how is INTEL DG33FB?



That board is quite good. But it won't allow you to overclock. If you can ignore it, its a good, stable board. 

For ASUS, look at P5Q.

ASUS P5Q and Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 = 14-14.5k. You will need a grafix card coz P5Q dosen't have an IGP. 

Here is a config with IGP :-
ASUS P5K VM + Intel C2D E8400

OR

MSI P7NGM + C2D E7200.


AMD :-

X4 9550 + Jetway 780G 

OR

X4 9550 + BioStar 780G


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*Couldn't anyone see my post #5323 ?*


----------



## ganeshravi (Nov 19, 2008)

i have a HP vp15s monitor ehich i have connected to a palit hd4850.... the maximum resolution i  can use is only 1024*768.... but as per my monitor specifications it can support more than that... does any one knows where i can invrease my resolution/...??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

^1024x768 is more than enough for a 15" LCD...


----------



## ganeshravi (Nov 19, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^1024x768 is more than enough for a 15" LCD...




oh... alrite.... btw can u give me some opinion/advice on thread #282 and 284 of official overclockers..??? thanks in advance


----------



## janitha (Nov 19, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> i have a HP vp15s monitor ehich i have connected to a palit hd4850.... the maximum resolution i  can use is only 1024*768.... but as per my monitor specifications it can support more than that... does any one knows where i can invrease my resolution/...??



If you buy a 19", then you can use 1280x1024.
Edit:-
I meant std size. For wide angle, it will be different.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

HD 4850 and 15", **** pity on that HD4850
Get a 19" moonitor like VX1940 wich supports 1680x1050 res.


----------



## realdan (Nov 19, 2008)

ironfreak said:


> *Couldn't anyone see my post #5323 ?*



thats the problem with one huge thread...one's post get lost in its midst


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> HD 4850 and 15", **** pity on that HD4850
> Get a 19" moonitor like VX1940 wich supports 1680x1050 res.



True. Coz for low res, you dont need the colossal power of HD4850 .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

Tht's y I pity that HD4850 with tht monitor


----------



## ganeshravi (Nov 19, 2008)

come on people.... such things do happen when u run out of money...  i had a budget of 37k with a monitor... but i burned up 35k for the cpu itself.... so i had to set it up with my older monitor.... ... but i'm savin money for a secondary display... have 4k till now... waitin for it to become 12k so that i can buy a samsung 22"....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

^^Good.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys, I  need more help, I will be asking for the quotes tmro, the budget is somewhere between 35K can go upto 40 K above that its a waste and I will go for a laptop. This is for office use and following applications will be used ( as stated before ).  

Visual Studio 2005/2008
Adobe Products ( Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Illustrator, Flash etc )

I also be using Virtual machines so I need VT. 

I am satisfied with E8400. On a average I will have minimum two instances of visual studio , one instance of PS and DW running, plus all three browsers (IE, FF, Opera) running. Will 2 GB be enough or should I get 3 GB , I dont think I will be using 64 Bit OS right now.

17" monitor will be enough. 

And how much is Vista Business retail pack, will I get XP in the market?

Hello??? Any body home?  , guys please give me a quick advice, waiting for one more hour

Hello??? Any body home?  , guys please give me a quick advice, waiting for one more hour


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

Charan said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, I  need more help, I will be asking for the quotes tmro, the budget is somewhere between 35K can go upto 40 K above that its a waste and I will go for a laptop. This is for office use and following applications will be used ( as stated before ).
> 
> Visual Studio 2005/2008
> Adobe Products ( Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Illustrator, Flash etc )
> ...



Yup, XP is still there. Vista Bussiness will be 3-5k. Dunno exactly. Can be more or less. 3GB RAM is recommanded if you are going to do multi-tasking.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

Laptop?

DELL Inspiron Series is for you at 40k


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

Inspiron 1525 beats all the competitors but a desktop would be better. Wouldnt it ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ Yes , I am in a fix laptop or desktop  , Dell inspiron doesnot have a option to upgrade or change OS to Vista business. Vista Home doesnot have downgrade rights to XP, upgrading to Ultimate costs Rs. 8,366 which I am not interested in. I dont intend to use any pirated operating system.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^Switch to OSS na. Its better than paying so much for Windows as you are not planning to game, or are you ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Switch to OSS na. Its better than paying so much for Windows as you are not planning to game, or are you ?


lol,I cannot switch to OSS for office work , I am a .NET programmer, I use OSS only at home, not at work. Any way if things go worse then I have to stick to Home premium  .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2008)

ok guys, here is the quote from the computer guy 

CPU- E8400-----------------------------------9100/-
Motherboard- INTEL DG33FB ------------------5950/-
RAM- 2 GB DDR2------------------------------1250/-
HardDisk- Segate 250 GB SATA-----------------2200/-
Mouse - Microsoft Optical Mouse---------------400/-
Keyboard - Logitech--------------------------325/-
Monitor    17" Samsung TFT (wide screen)------7825/-
Cabinet------------------------------------1500/- 
DVD Writer-LG--------------------------------1100
UPS - APC 500AV-----------------------------2100/-

Windows Vista Business------6500/-

Total - 38250 /- .
Good Enough ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Changes:
320GB @ 2.5k
Wich cabby? Zebronics Krish @ 1k is very good.
Better is Gigabyte G31 @ 3k
G33 an G31, is like banana and another banana.
Get 19" ViewSonic @ 8.5k


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2008)

@ Charan ...

The basic Difference B/W G31 and G33 is expansion slots ... If u can Do with 2 Ram slots, No firewire ... then u should opt for Gigabyte G31 Board for around 2.7k (it will provide Moderate OCing potential if u need in future...)    Or if u really want to stick with G33 Chipset ... then go for Asus P5K VM .... Same as DG33 ..with added OC capability.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

Charan said:


> ok guys, here is the quote from the computer guy
> 
> CPU- E8400-----------------------------------9100/-
> Motherboard- INTEL DG33FB ------------------5950/-
> ...




Its little too much , baby config except the processor!!!!


----------



## pranavsg07 (Nov 22, 2008)

got my pc today
Processor- Intel C2D E8500
MOBO - Asus P5Q deluxe
Ram - Transcend 4 gb ddr2
hdd- seagate 750 gb
Gfx- Palit hd 4850
Cabinet- atrix high end cabby with vip 500w smps
monitor- benq e2200hd

price- Rs 56500


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Charan said:


> ok guys, here is the quote from the computer guy
> 
> CPU- E8400-----------------------------------9100/-
> Motherboard- INTEL DG33FB ------------------5950/-
> ...



Go with ASUS P5K PLVM (G31 based) for 2.8k. G33 and G31 dont have much difference and as you are getting 2GB RAM, G31 will be cheaper and better .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 22, 2008)

ok guys let me know if any other board is available in the same price range i.e., <6K, I will be placing the order in another 2 hrs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

pranavsg07 said:


> got my pc today
> Processor- Intel C2D E8500
> MOBO - Asus P5Q deluxe
> Ram - Transcend 4 gb ddr2
> ...



Everything perfect, although I wud have preferred the Corsair 450VX


----------



## satyamy (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,
I Need Board Suggestions for Running Windows Vista
Processor I have selected is Intel E7200 (5.6k)
Will use 2GB RAM if needed upgrade to 4GB

Application Mostly Using are Macromedia Flash, Dreamweaver & Photoshop


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

satyamy said:


> Hi,
> I Need Board Suggestions for Running Windows Vista
> Processor I have selected is Intel E7200 (5.6k)
> Will use 2GB RAM if needed upgrade to 4GB
> ...



Budget ? I can suggest you a Palit HD4870x2 or an IGP mobo w/out grafix card. So please, tell us your budget. If you just need to run Vista, a G31 board will be enough. So 

E7200/Intel DG31PR/2Gb Transcend 667MHz RAM.


----------



## abhadi (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all, 
    Currently I am having P4 2.4Ghz... It takes about 3-4 Hours for encoding videos... I am considering to upgrade my sys... Should I opt for Core 2 duo 3Ghz or core 2 quad Q9450 2.66Ghz ???  Does it reduce time for encoding with greater number of cores.?? 

Please help...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 25, 2008)

for your work i.e. video Encoding ... Q9450 will be better than C2D 8400 (3 Ghz) as 4 Cores clocked at 2.66 will be much more efficient in encoding than 2 Cores at 3.0.


----------



## abhadi (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks harryneopotter.... and another doubt ... does graphic cards help out in encoding work??..and how much performance difference is there in HD4850 and HD4870 ...??


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 25, 2008)

is this site reliable 

*buygamingstuff.com/shop/


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^^
the owner of that site is a member here.. don't remember the id though   search for his asus xonar review in the 'reviews' section


_


----------



## satyamy (Nov 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Budget ? I can suggest you a Palit HD4870x2 or an IGP mobo w/out grafix card. So please, tell us your budget. If you just need to run Vista, a G31 board will be enough. So
> 
> E7200/Intel DG31PR/2Gb Transcend 667MHz RAM.


I was also thinking for G31 or G33,  I found G33 better but their is Big difference in price of G31 & G33

My budget is not fixed 
Will be great if can get for Rs. 3.5K, but I dont want to sacrifices the performace so it can Rs. 5-6K
I was wondering if I can get a MOBO with Onboard Graphics

Please Let me have your suggestions 
Thanks


----------



## satyamy (Nov 25, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> is this site reliable
> 
> *buygamingstuff.com/shop/


 
The Site Looks fine, No Problem 

but Personally I Like ebay.in


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

satyamy said:


> I was also thinking for G31 or G33,  I found G33 better but their is Big difference in price of G31 & G33
> 
> My budget is not fixed
> Will be great if can get for Rs. 3.5K, but I dont want to sacrifices the performace so it can Rs. 5-6K
> ...



IGP = onboard grafix. BTW, there is not much difference in G33 and G31. The most significant is that G33 has 4 RAM slots while G31 has 2. The onboard grafix solution is the same.

BTW, in that budget .. AMD will be the best bet. AMD X2 4600+/ASUS M2N MX-SE/Transcend 2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM will cost around 6-6.5k.

Otherwise E2160/ASUS P5K PLVM/2Gb RAM will be around 6k.

Choose one.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> IGP = onboard grafix. BTW, there is not much difference in G33 and G31. The most significant is that G33 has 4 RAM slots while G31 has 2. The onboard grafix solution is the same.
> 
> BTW, in that budget .. AMD will be the best bet. AMD X2 4600+/ASUS M2N MX-SE/Transcend 2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM will cost around 6-6.5k.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Suggestion & Prompt Reply

Well seems theri is some confusion
i said my Budget for Board is 5K and not for all 3 component
and I am in need to Upgrade to 4GB RAM in Future

Processor I have already selected 

I think I must go for G33


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

satyamy said:


> Thanks for the Suggestion & Prompt Reply
> 
> Well seems theri is some confusion
> i said my Budget for Board is 5K and not for all 3 component
> ...



Dude are you going to use a dedicated grafix card ? If no then AMD will be a better choice for IGPs. For 6k, get a X3 8450 for 5k and Jetway 780G for 5k. The IGP on it rox. Can play new games at medium settings on low resolutions. Will also decode HD movies easily. Still, if you wanna stick to Intel.. get the E7200/P5K VM... but the IGP will be no match to the one on AMD's so you can get yourself a cheap grafix card like HD4650 or be happy with the IGP. Your choice.


----------



## abhadi (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi guys . . . 

am in a big big dilemma . . . am a student of architecture . . relies heavily on graphic and multimedia design software . . . at present am using Intel 2.4 gig processor with 1 GB ram and 256 MB GPU . . i use Adobe Photoshop CS3, 3ds Max 2008 , Revit Architecture and of course AutoCAD Architecture . .  . . I generally use 3 of these softwares simultaneously  . . and i do a lot of video encoding . . am gonna upgarade now . .

 I am thinking of going for ASUS P5Q E mobo, ATI HD4870, 4 GB DDR2 RAM, 500 GB Seagate HDD. . . so . .now the processor . . would it be better if i go for Q9450 or E8400 . . .???? Help me out with this . . . . .  

Please give me some very valid and important differences b/w these two . . and which one would be worth . . and i wont be upgrading my system for another 5-6 years......thanks in advance


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

abhadi said:


> Hi guys . . .
> 
> am in a big big dilemma . . . am a student of architecture . . relies heavily on graphic and multimedia design software . . . at present am using Intel 2.4 gig processor with 1 GB ram and 256 MB GPU . . i use Adobe Photoshop CS3, 3ds Max 2008 , Revit Architecture and of course AutoCAD Architecture . .  . . I generally use 3 of these softwares simultaneously  . . and i do a lot of video encoding . . am gonna upgarade now . .
> 
> ...



Whats your budget ? I highly suggest you wait for 2-3 months and get an i7 proccy which will yield you much benifit than a C2Q or C2D. You GPU choice is good so stick to it. I suggest you wait for 2-3 months and get a i7 920/ECS X58 mobo/3GB DDR3 Tri-Channel. It will cost a lil more than a C2Q/P5Q/HD4870/4GB DDR2 RAM config but it will be worth and will get your boat running for 2-3 years.

BTW, more cores = more performance in rendering/decoding/etc


----------



## abhadi (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for replying . . . 
i can shell out 50ks . . . ( including cabby and SMPS)thats the max. . . 

so . . considering i7 and X58 mobo . . they wont come in that price for sure . . and most importantly . . i need to get this system in another 15 to 20 days . . .

so . . can u suggest me . . which one to go for . . E8400 or the Q9450....???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

abhadi said:


> Thanks for replying . . .
> i can shell out 50ks . . . ( including cabby and SMPS)thats the max. . .
> 
> so . . considering i7 and X58 mobo . . they wont come in that price for sure . . and most importantly . . i need to get this system in another 15 to 20 days . . .
> ...



ahh... then you already have the answer from the previous post.... more cores = more performance in rendering/animation/etc... so go for the Quad. 4GB DDR2 800 RAM is a must. Also get the ASUS P5Q... and Palit HD4870....get the HX620W from Corsair for the PSU.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have intel DG33FB motherboard and xfx 8400gs. Now I want to upgrade my graphics card. my budget is only 6000 to 8000 not anymore. Suggest me a good XFX graphics card. How about 9600gt or 8800gt ??? is my motherboard compatible ?? (only XFX is available in my village)


----------



## acewin (Nov 28, 2008)

raj best card for you is 9600GT, do not go for 8800GT,
Your motherboard is for sure compatible.
Where do you live.
There are also options of getting these shipped. So just do not think of XFX. 
Getting a palit/xpervision 9600GT sonice edition would cost you less than 8K shipped.
Normal Palit 9600GT comes in 6.5K

Besides just for our knowledge where do you live.
What are the prices of 9600GT and 9800GT cards available there.
If only XFX is available you have lesser options and lesser worries 
Besides that check the prices of HD4670 and HD4830 there and which companies.
6-8K very good budget so spend it wisely, and not just get curtailed by your local suppliers. There are few good online stores.



abhadi said:


> Thanks for replying . . .
> i can shell out 50ks . . . ( including cabby and SMPS)thats the max. . .
> 
> so . . considering i7 and X58 mobo . . they wont come in that price for sure . . and most importantly . . i need to get this system in another 15 to 20 days . . .
> ...



you did not mentioned need of your system.
50K is good budget.
If you are in such a hurry, shell out very less on proccy + mobo you can get them as cheap as 5K.
Spend on otehr components properly, save as much you can so that pick the i7 core system in next 6 months or less. Currently the prices have gone up due to downtime, when they will get stablized and i7 become more available it would be a good go.
Otherwise go for the C2D E8400 or quad C2Q Q9400 (there are two separate C2Q Q9400 and Q9450 keep that in mind)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2008)

raj_v1982 said:


> I have intel DG33FB motherboard and xfx 8400gs. Now I want to upgrade my graphics card. my budget is only 6000 to 8000 not anymore. Suggest me a good XFX graphics card. How about 9600gt or 8800gt ??? is my motherboard compatible ?? (only XFX is available in my village)




were do u live???


----------



## raj_v1982 (Nov 28, 2008)

acewin said:


> raj best card for you is 9600GT, do not go for 8800GT,
> Your motherboard is for sure compatible.
> Where do you live.
> There are also options of getting these shipped. So just do not think of XFX.
> ...






damngoodman999 said:


> were do u live???



I am from tamilnadu near madurai


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 28, 2008)

raj_v1982 said:


> I have intel DG33FB motherboard and xfx 8400gs. Now I want to upgrade my graphics card. my budget is only 6000 to 8000 not anymore. Suggest me a good XFX graphics card. How about 9600gt or 8800gt ??? is my motherboard compatible ?? (only XFX is available in my village)



Before confirming, I wud like to ask ur SMPS/PSU.
Please tell me toe ???W with brand, as that depends a lot too.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Nov 28, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Before confirming, I wud like to ask ur SMPS/PSU.
> Please tell me toe ???W with brand, as that depends a lot too.



zebronics 500w


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

raj_v1982 said:


> zebronics 500w



Just Do It


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2008)

update: after lot of vendor switching here is what I got. 

Processor: Intel Q6600 @ 2.4 Ghz  ( my vendor didnt give me a 45nm one  )
Motherboard: Intel DG45ID 
Montior: Dell E178WFP 17" Widescreen 
Transcend 2 x 1GB DDR2 @800Mhz
Segate 250GB SATA HDD
Logitech Internet 350 KB+Mouse
Sony DVD writer

Total with tax came upto 37K . no breakup price of components was provided  .. 
neway the bill goes to my company and the computer to me 

After a long time with my single core P4 system with limited RAM at home , I finally tastes what C2Q felt like  , its awesome,Installation of SP3, unzipping of huge files was never so quick ...  I wonder how i7 will perform .. I still have to install a Legal copy of XP on that. hope fully I will get the legal copy by tmro


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

congo


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ is the price ok? .. we still havent paid the vendor


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ is the price ok? .. we still havent paid the vendor



its a li'l overpriced IMO.


----------



## mannrak2003 (Nov 29, 2008)

My friend at Dell discouraged me from buying a laptop for 3ds max work.He suggested a rough configuration like this(He assembled it 1 year ago from Singapore.He said it came under 40,000) :

AMD 4800 X2
ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe
7600GT(or GTX)(512 MB) graphics card(is a 512 MB version available ?)
6 GB DDR2 RAM
500 GB Wetern DIgital 7200 rpm hard disk
24'' Dell monitor[He bought it under EPP so greatly reduced prices for him.Which one is good i am satisfied with a maximum resolution of 1440*900).So could go for Viewsonic or Benq(with DVI input)]
Antec 450W power supply (Rs 3,500/-)
Antec Executive Cabinet(Rs 2,000 /-)
APC 650 VA
Please tell me the approximate price for such a configuration inside Kerala.Digitians from Kerala are welcome for suggestions.But please make it fast

Is there a single shop in Kerala where I can get all these stuff?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

STOP hijacking, crate ur own thread^

And yes, saran, u cud bargain, but it's good


----------



## janitha (Nov 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> STOP hijacking, crate ur own thread^
> 
> And yes, saran, u cud bargain, but it's good



The purpose of this thread is for suggestions for purchase of a system within a budget range and for a particular purpose. He has mentioned his budget (40,000)and purpose(3ds max work). So what is wrong in it and why should he create another thread?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

janitha said:


> The purpose of this thread is for suggestions for purchase of a system within a budget range and for a particular purpose. He has mentioned his budget (40,000)and purpose(3ds max work). So what is wrong in it and why should he create another thread?




I am sooo sorry, I mistook the thread, too many tabs, MY MISTAKE again SORRY


----------



## janitha (Nov 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I am sooo sorry, I mistook the thread, too many tabs, MY MISTAKE again SORRY



It's alright my dear friend.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2008)

guys who dont want to read full detail can read only next 2 lines
Need a Processor, Motherboard, LCD (19 or 22)
Budget is Rs. 18 or 19maximum, Please Help


now the detail......
Whenever someone ask for LCD i suggest go for 22" instead of 19"
it is cheap, wide blahh...... blahh............ blahh......................

but now its my turn

Please suggest me what should I go for
I am in need of 19" LCD bcoz it looks good and fair enough big in size
But like me all other are suggesting me to go for 22", if I go for 22" the budget get problem

Budget is tight 28-29K

The Component already selected are
HDD - Rs. 3000, RAM - Rs. 1800, Cabinet - Rs. 1500, DVD - Rs 1100, Floppy Disk - Rs. 250, Keyboard-Mouse - Rs. 650, Speaker - Rs. 1150
Total = some 10K

Remaining Processor, Mobo & LCD Monitor ????
Which is the Best i can get from the remaining Amount ??? Please Help with your suggestions

As I think I should go for 19" LCD @ Rs. 9K and can get a good Proc like E7200 + MOBO for 10K


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

satyamy said:


> guys who dont want to read full detail can read only next 2 lines
> Need a Processor, Motherboard, LCD (19 or 22)
> Budget is Rs. 18 or 19maximum, Please Help
> 
> ...



Go for Dell 198WFP 19" LCD for around 9.2k. Its one of the best LCDs ATM.

For CPU/Mobo... you can buy E7200 plus ASUS P5K VM with IGP.


----------



## janitha (Dec 1, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Go for Dell 198WFP 19" LCD for around 9.2k. Its one of the best LCDs ATM.
> 
> For CPU/Mobo... you can buy E7200 plus ASUS P5K VM with IGP.



Yes, my suggestion is to avoid Viewsonic at any cost. My VS is under RMA for the third time.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will go for Dell 19"
dont know why but I roamed a Lot of Shops in Lamington Road, Mumbai most of the dealers says View Sonics is the best and also VS has many service center 

also they says "chahiye toh Dell le loo but Dell's support & service center is not available in mumbai"

is this true ?


----------



## janitha (Dec 1, 2008)

satyamy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I will go for Dell 19"
> dont know why but I roamed a Lot of Shops in Lamington Road, Mumbai most of the dealers says View Sonics is the best and also VS has many service center
> 
> also they says "chahiye toh Dell le loo but Dell's support & service center is not available in mumbai"
> ...



The only service center of VS in Kerala is at Cochin. On both the earlier RMAs, they didn't get  the necessary spares from VS and after delay of weeks VS sent me replacement. This time also I am waiting. (for godot)


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 1, 2008)

U may consider this:

ViewSonic VX1940 @ 10k

This 19" monitor has a very good contrast ratio and also the resolution is 1680x1050.


----------



## mannrak2003 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,

I contacted Itwares and they gave me this quotation for my new system:
ntel Q6600 - - 10200/- 

MSI P45 Neo-F Motherboard - 6100/-

3 x 2GB 800 kingston DDR2 RAM - 1375/- + 1375/- + 1375/-

Palit 9600 GT 512 MB DDR3  - 6500/-

500 GB Wetsern Digital 7200 rpm HDD - - 3300/-

Corsair VX450 power supply - - 4150/-

Zebronics Bijli - - 1450/-

Viewsonic 19'' LCD - - 8150/-

APC 650 VA - 3300/-

Shipping Charges - Rs. 1750/- 

Grand Total =Rs 45,894/-

I have some questions,please

1.I use an APC 500 VA Back-ups (old model without USB) at present.Would it be sufficient for above config? for peripherals i use creative SBS 20 2.1 speakers only occasionally.I mostly use a Techcom HP-203 headphone

2.@janitha -Should I change the LCD to Dell 19'' since u reported complaints with Viewsonic ?

Waiting for ur replies,please ASAP


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya sure dude , "DELL" is better than "VIEWSONIC" in the 19" inch 

then INTEL Core2Quad Q6600 is older = change the proccy !!!


----------



## mannrak2003 (Dec 1, 2008)

1.I use an APC 500 VA Back-ups (old model without USB) at present.Would it be sufficient for above config(ie ,if I change proccy to *Q8200*)? for peripherals i use creative SBS 20 2.1 speakers only occasionally.I mostly use a Techcom HP-203 headphone


----------



## janitha (Dec 1, 2008)

mannrak2003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted Itwares and they gave me this quotation for my new system:
> ntel Q6600 - - 10200/-
> ...



1. Try to speak to Rahul of the theitwares and you may get better prices. (his no. is there in their site itself)
2. For HDD, better get Seagate 500GB with 32MB cache.
3. Make sure which Viewsonic model no. you are getting, to ensure that it has DVI input. (There are lots of complaints reg their products and service but you will get service, though maybe delayed for weeks)


----------



## mannrak2003 (Dec 1, 2008)

But my most important query .should i change the UPS?will 500 VA be enough fro this config? please clear my doubts


----------



## acewin (Dec 1, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> its a li'l overpriced IMO.



do not say it is little overpriced, the vendor has taken margin of almost 6-7K

Proccy = 9K
Mobo = 6.5K
Monitor = 8K
RAM = 1.5K(for 2 sticks og 1GB)
HDD = 2.5K
KB Mouse = .7K
Sony Burner = 1.1K

~30K
+4% VAT = 1.2K = 31.2K max

Hasnt given any UPS in the package. Even if you pay that price ask for including the APC 650VA UPS and say it is quiet over priced.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 1, 2008)

your UPS will work but backup time will be only few minutes

if you hav budget you get a new one


----------



## acewin (Dec 1, 2008)

satyamy said:


> guys who dont want to read full detail can read only next 2 lines
> Need a Processor, Motherboard, LCD (19 or 22)
> Budget is Rs. 18 or 19maximum, Please Help
> 
> ...



If you spend 10K on proccy mobo then 
E7200 = 5.5K
E7300 = 5.8K
Mobo as suggested by psycho DG31 based Asus P5K PL ..... would come in 2.8-3K max has 4GB RAM option which is good. 
1GB 800 FSB stick 700-800 
and 2GB 800 FSB single stick comes in 1.3-1.4K
as said you know about monitors, my suggestion is spending 2-3K if possible for going for 22 inch instead of 19 inch is real wise, extra screen size and all factors are good.
Check the prices with Dell, Benq 2200HD is another good model with 13K price, its a full HD monitor.
You budget is decent, if you raise by 2-3K your sure will get 22 inch, though its dilematic when buying on own, my say is money contraints come you cannot think much, and if waitinf for some time gets you some extra bucks to buy a proper product is worth waiting


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2008)

acewin said:


> do not say it is little overpriced, the vendor has taken margin of almost 6-7K
> 
> Proccy = 9K
> Mobo = 6.5K
> ...


Yes , its over priced. but it was a deal from my manager so all I can do is inform him , price negotiation is up to him. and BTW the vendor did give me a APC 500AV USP.


----------



## acewin (Dec 2, 2008)

then its not over much overpriced I would say he has taken little margin. Because UPS itself is around 2.5K


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Y r u doing this in all the four posts u have posted???^^^

I'm not complaining but askin u f***


----------



## satyamy (Dec 2, 2008)

```
mediahome
```
reported...


----------



## blackbird (Dec 3, 2008)

Any body knows where to buy *D945GCLF2* Mobo in Mumbai  or in india ?
Please provide a contact detail....


My requirements are 
I want a Mini itx Motherboard for LESS i don't care if it is AMD or Intel but it should and must contain this....

Form Factor = Mini itx (very imp)
Sata connection
Onboard IGP
SOUND
Svideo out or Dvi Out or video out(for connecting to tv)
silent cpu support...
Plays AVI, DVD, DAT, MPEG, MPG, MKV etc
1gb lan
1 pci-e slot 


My max budget is 5-6k Only on Motherboard....



How can i know which MINI-ITX motherboard is available in INDIA ?


----------



## acewin (Dec 3, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Y r u doing this in all the four posts u have posted???^^^
> 
> I'm not complaining but askin u f***



hey compy is that for me


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

No, the post it was meant for has been deleted


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 5, 2008)

My friend has a 4 year old configuration which he wants to upgrade but the budget is very stringent at 15k. He intends to upgrade to a config which would last him for atleast 2 years. 

Usage: Programming, Multimedia and rarely gaming. The configuration must be able to handle MATLAB programming.

Processor : He would prefer an Intel E7200 Core 2 Duo but even a decent AMD processor will serve him the purpose.
Motherboard : Jetway HA06 or some other mobo which has future expandibility.
Power Supply : Some common brand like Zebronics (400W) coz i don't think he would be able to opt for something like Cooler Master or Corsair.
RAM : 1Gbx2 Kingston 800Mhz DDR2
Cabinet : Zebronics Bijli

Can u guys plz suggest some other good config in the upgrade budget specified??
Thanks.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 5, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> My friend has a 4 year old configuration which he wants to upgrade but the budget is very stringent at 15k. He intends to upgrade to a config which would last him for atleast 2 years.
> 
> Usage: Programming, Multimedia and rarely gaming. The configuration must be able to handle MATLAB programming.
> 
> ...




Intels LGA 775 socket is dead now which uses Core2Duo & Core2quad , NEHALEM processors are new which uses LGA 1366 which is the future proof and safe as the price fall in DDR3 RAM , so with in two months Intel proc will be arriving with the LGA 1366.

And also AMD's AM2 socket also not much future proof as AMD lauching AM3 socket in January . So if u r going to spend for motherboard and Proc means dont go for much 

i choose this config would suite ur friend needs , 

AMD phenom X3 8450 (tri core)
ASUS M3A78-EM (780g chipset)
2GB 800Mhz
250 GB HDD seagate
LG/Samsung DVD RW
I BALL ENGINEX or you can choose the model (iball PSU is better than Zebronics)

The price of listed config :
5250+4100+1400+2100+1000+1100 = TOTAL 14950/-

I added with DVD RW & Harddisk which u have not mentioned

Sorry if i add the AMD means because u told that your friend will play sometime 780 chipset plays the FARCRY2 @ Medium - 1024 X 768 , so only i choose this config

If u prefer intel means u surely  need to spend 3k for extra Graphics .Now the applications are utilising the 3rd core


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 6, 2008)

@damngoodman999
thanks for replying. Now my friend has got an extension of 1-2k in his budget of 15k.

I am thinking of this config for him-
1] Intel E7200 Core 2 Duo processor - 6k(approx)
2] Some good mobo in the price range of 4k with future expandibility.
3] Kingston 1Gbx2 DDR2 RAM - Rs 900x2
4] 250Gb or may be less capacity Sata HDD (just trying to save some substantial cash here to invest in a good SMPS. If the price margin is less then forget it) - Rs 2300
5] Zebronics or iball Engine-X cabinet with SMPS - Rs 1500
Total Cost - Rs 15.6k approx

No DVD writer is required for him but the mobo must have atleast one IDE slot for him to connect his old comp's HDD and DVD writer (both IDE)

Plz give me some more suggestions in both Intel and AMD based configuration fitting the specified budget. Which is the mobo with on-board graphics that will best suit the above config???

P.S.- Where is KPowerMania???? Haven't seen him here since ages...
Regards.


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Intels LGA 775 socket is dead now which uses Core2Duo & Core2quad , NEHALEM processors are new which uses LGA 1366 which is the future proof and safe as the price fall in DDR3 RAM , so with in two months Intel proc will be arriving with the LGA 1366.
> 
> And also AMD's AM2 socket also not much future proof as AMD lauching AM3 socket in January . So if u r going to spend for motherboard and Proc means dont go for much
> 
> ...


LGA775 isn't dead yet, in that case Intel wouldn't have launched E8600 just a few months before launching Corei7, also Core 2 Extremes still cost a lot. Actually the high cost of X58 based mobo, lack of onboard video and need  for Triple channel DDR3 RAM will keep the seemingly cheap Corei7 away from the people's reach for some time. Also the lack of application support makes purchasing Corei7 a complete waste of money, how many practical applications can use more than 4 cores let alone 4 hyperthreaded cores(8 threads) at the same time.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 6, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> @damngoodman999
> thanks for replying. Now my friend has got an extension of 1-2k in his budget of 15k.
> 
> I am thinking of this config for him-
> ...



Regarding Graphics power ... the AMD config mentioned above is better than wat u can get in an INTEL config. 

And abour kpowermania ... he has changed his username to "Psychosocial" ... u will find him somewhere around here....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 6, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> @damngoodman999
> thanks for replying. Now my friend has got an extension of 1-2k in his budget of 15k.
> 
> I am thinking of this config for him-
> ...




Ya E7200 is good processor , but what u will get in Intels P35 chipset for 4K  (But what see what there is to used with it with out adding a Gfx card u cant play 2008 games even .!)

AMD 780 chipset is moderate graphics sequence , so u can play high graphics game @ Medium settings

780 chipset => ATI 3200 

790 chipset =>ATI 3400

790chipset cost 1000/- rupee more so u can add the dvd rw in 790chipset


----------



## blackbird (Dec 6, 2008)

> Any body knows where to buy D945GCLF2 Mobo in Mumbai or in india ?
> Please provide a contact detail....
> 
> My requirements are
> ...


Please reply

After a Lot of Researching i found this data

Import cost for D945GCLF2 @ Rs. 5600
I can also get Zotac 610i Rs.2750 in india


Features 
Zotac
CPU Socket Type  	LGA 775
FSB 	1333/1066MHz
Chipsets
North Bridge 	NVIDIA GeForce 7050
Memory
Number of Memory Slots 	2×240pin
Memory Standard 	DDR2 667
Maximum Memory Supported 	4GB
Expansion Slots
PCI Express x1 	1
Storage Devices
PATA 	1 x ATA100 2 Dev. Max
SATA 3Gb/s 	2
SATA RAID 	0/1
Onboard Video
Onboard Video Chipset 	NVIDIA GeForce 7050
Onboard Audio
Audio Channels 	6 Channels
Onboard LAN
Max LAN Speed 	10/100Mbps
Rear Panel Ports
PS/2 	2
Video Ports 	D-Sub
USB 	4 x USB 2.0
Audio Ports 	3 Ports


Intel
Atom 330
Chipsets
North Bridge 	Intel 945GC
South Bridge 	Intel ICH7
Maximum Memory Supported  	2GB
PCI Slots  	1
PATA  	1 x ATA 100 2 Dev. Max
SATA 	2 x SATA II
Onboard Video Chipset  	Intel GMA 950
LAN Speed  	10/100/1000Mbps
PS/2  	2
COM 	1
LPT 	1
Video Ports 	D-Sub
S-Video 	1
USB 	4 x USB 2.0
Audio Ports 	3 Ports
Onboard USB  	4 x USB 2.0


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

A better board is 

Gigabyte G31 @ 3k, supports Dual-channel DDR2 RAM as well


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi,

I will be purchasing a new PC by the start of next month.. and I will mainly use it for gaming purposes.. I have few doubts regarding this..

Firstly which monitor size should I select.. I hear 22'' is not true hd.. 

Processor.. core 2 duo e8500 or quad core q9300.. which one is better and which one is cheaper..

Motherboard... I honestly dont have much info about this.. Please suggest me a good one according to the config..

Graphic card... the trickiest part... My budget for graphic card is at around 10k... suggest me a good one..

Totally I would like to spend 40-50k for this PC... The last time I made a purchase i.e my laptop turned pretty disastrous.. very much obsolete after few months.. This time I dont want to waste money like that.. So Please suggest me few good configs for my budget...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 6, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be purchasing a new PC by the start of next month.. and I will mainly use it for gaming purposes.. I have few doubts regarding this..
> 
> ...




2 Cores time for gaming is just going down , but QUAD CORES are future proof and gaming too 

any way Core2Duo E8500 => 9100/-

Q9300 will be 13000/-   but wait for corei7 my suggestion

Only option for GRAPHICS CARD under 10K is *PALIT HD 4850 *


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay, set the budget at 50k, then you have two options.
1. Wait till February nxt year for Deneb DDR3
2. The one below v v v 

Q6600 @ 10k
2*2GB DDR2 @ 3.4k
CM 330 Elite Cabinet @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.6k
MSI P45NEo-F @ 5.5k
WD 500GB @ 3.2k

Now, for monitor and gfx card:
HD4870 @ 17.5k or HD4870 1GB @ 19k
BenQ 21.5" FullHD monitor @ 13k


Some 55k, but a BULLDOZER rig


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Okay, set the budget at 50k, then you have two options.
> 1. Wait till February nxt year for Deneb DDR3
> 2. The one below v v v
> 
> ...




55K great combination Go for this , best options 

Q6600 + Palit HD 4870 sonic  => Good Gaming Rig


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Okay, set the budget at 50k, then you have two options.
> Q6600 @ 10k
> 2*2GB DDR2 @ 3.4k
> CM 330 Elite Cabinet @ 2k
> ...



I think I am done for this part... This will be pretty much what I will get... at most may be I might change the processor to Q9300



> Now, for monitor and gfx card:
> HD4870 @ 17.5k or HD4870 1GB @ 19k
> BenQ 21.5" FullHD monitor @ 13k
> 
> Some 55k, but a BULLDOZER rig


As I might need other extras like UPS, speaker etx will make another 5k more.. which make it total of 60...(10k away from my budget..)

Also some of friends are confusing me that ATI cards are having problems with many games... Is this really true..? Also FullHD means do I get 1920x1080 res on that monitor.. If so then I'm so getting it...

edit: is this BenQ monitor you are talking about.. E2200HD.. Seems the specs are very good for this...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> As I might need other extras like UPS, speaker etx will make another 5k more.. which make it total of 60...(10k away from my budget..)
> 
> *Also some of friends are confusing me that ATI cards are having problems with many games*... Is this really true..? Also FullHD means do I get 1920x1080 res on that monitor.. If so then I'm so getting it...



Ya its true that ATI is not having problem some word mistake "NVIDIA only having problem with games , nvidia is working on the drivers of 260GTX to beat HD4870 but still they cant "

Q6600 is better option for your over clocking  , if u add Q9300 it is better but u have to add 3K to processor extra .

If u reduce the price in Graphics card means  next option will be HD 4850 for 9.7k

Whats ur deal??


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 7, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Ya its true that ATI is not having problem some word mistake "NVIDIA only having problem with games , nvidia is working on the drivers of 260GTX to beat HD4870 but still they cant "
> 
> Q6600 is better option for your over clocking  , if u add Q9300 it is better but u have to add 3K to processor extra .
> 
> ...



Ya.. almost done I guess.. I think I need to adjust with HD4850 because of budget constraints... If somehow my parent agree to then I might get 4870 (not so easy job)..

I have read somewhere that Q6600 can be easily overclocked to 3.0Ghz... If I overclock this... Do I need to change the config... like adding fans etc.. Will the power supply be enough to support overclocked processor and hd4850..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Ya.. almost done I guess.. I think I need to adjust with HD4850 because of budget constraints... If somehow my parent agree to then I might get 4870 (not so easy job)..



See HD4850 is better option 10K , in future u can add another HD 4850 in crossfire so ,, then it can even beat the 280GTX .

HD 4850 ia fastest card only 10%-15% less than HD 4850.

*So now get the crossfire enabled MOTHERBOARD 

there are 2 motherboard comes with crossfire enabled and cheap for its performance 

ASUS P5Qpro - 9200/-   (P45 chipset)

MSI platinum P45 - 10200/-

So if u r doing less in HD 4870 , u can have 8K adding HD 4850 + ASUS P5Q pro
 +Q9300

Good gaming rig too /-
*


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am pretty much set with Q6600+HD4850+(MSI P45@ 5.5k) as of now... If my budget relaxes a bit I will follow you suggestions about crossfire enable motherboard and processor...


----------



## acewin (Dec 7, 2008)

if you are buying a new procy then buy Q9300 instead of Q6600


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 7, 2008)

Well... Its a bit over my budget.. I'm thinking that I can OC the Q6600 to 3Ghz for better performance... How much can I OC the Q9300?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Well... Its a bit over my budget.. I'm thinking that I can OC the Q6600 to 3Ghz for better performance... How much can I OC the Q9300?



Q6600 is 65nm proccy and only 3.2ghz is limited over clocking with stock cool

Q9300 is 45nm and fast , You can OC bit extra than Q6600

Q9300 => 13000/- rupees

*Best set of gaming rig to you *

*Q9300
ASUS P5Q pro
250HDD
LG DVD RW
Palit HD 4850 
Zebronics Antibiotic Cabinet (give back the PSU comes with cabinet)
COolermaster 600Watts extreme power
2Gb of RAm 800mhz
DELL 2208WFP
Logitech keyboard & mouse
Numeric ups* 
*Altec lancing 2.1 speakers*

*PRICES FOR THE ABOVE LISTED ITEMS*

*13000+9100+2200+1000+9500+1300+3300+1400+13100+700+1800+1100 => TOTAL 52700
*
Gosh i just searched all the prices & listed u should be happy with this , DELL 2208WFP will be better than BENQ because DELL has 2ms response time


Zebronics Antibiotic will be good in cooling & easy to find in shops, give the PSU which comes with the ZEbb Cabinet , then 2GB RAM will be more than enough to play games @ the Butter smooth gaming



HAPPY


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 7, 2008)

How is the Jetway HA06 mobo along with AMD Phenom X3 8250 processor??? 
This is because that mobo was the Editor's Pick as well as Digit's Gold Pick for AMD processor's and it is also a 780g chipset .
Is Jetway HA06 better than ASUS M3A78-EM or is it similar to it???
Lastly does anyone know the latest prices of Phenom X3 processor and da Jetway HA06 mobo??? 
This is because theitwares.com X3's price as Rs 4950 but Deltapage.com is showing da price as Rs 5450. 
My friend needs to fit in the processor and mobo within the 10k margin then only he can invest in some other good components.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 7, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> How is the Jetway HA06 mobo along with AMD Phenom X3 8250 processor???
> This is because that mobo was the Editor's Pick as well as Digit's Gold Pick for AMD processor's and it is also a 780g chipset .
> Is Jetway HA06 better than ASUS M3A78-EM or is it similar to it???
> Lastly does anyone know the latest prices of Phenom X3 processor and da Jetway HA06 mobo???
> ...



Asus boards are stable one and Better RMA


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 7, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Q6600 is 65nm proccy and only 3.2ghz is limited over clocking with stock cool
> 
> Q9300 is 45nm and fast , You can OC bit extra than Q6600
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your efforts.. I will surely follow your advise and I think I will pretty much get the system config you specified.. As far as monitor is concerned I want to have max res 1920x1080 so that i can connect Xbox 360 to it... So I might go with benQ... nyway they are both of same price.. so it wont affect the rest of configuration.. Thanks again..

forgot to ask.. What is the price of cheapest motherboard that supports both SLI and Crossfire..


----------



## tkin (Dec 7, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Thank you very much for your efforts.. I will surely follow your advise and I think I will pretty much get the system config you specified.. As far as monitor is concerned I want to have max res 1920x1080 so that i can connect Xbox 360 to it... So I might go with benQ... nyway they are both of same price.. so it wont affect the rest of configuration.. Thanks again..
> 
> forgot to ask.. What is the price of cheapest motherboard that supports both SLI and Crossfire..


The first mobo to do so is Intel Skulltrail but its waaaay out of our league, newer X58 mobos do so. These are the best ones from ASUS costing 17k and 26k.

1.*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_21_30&products_id=2908
2.*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_21_30&products_id=2914

P.S-These mobos only support Intel Core i7 processors starting at 17k and DDR3 RAMs only.

All mobos support Triple SLI, however none support true X16 Triple SLI. Only X16-X8-X8 or X16-X16-X1


----------



## acewin (Dec 8, 2008)

spidy I hope you got the point what tkin said, these X58 mobos support both SLI and Crossire together, not like sible SLI mobos and mobos with Crossfire.


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya... I got it... Also I noticed a calculation mistake from damngoodman999.. that config sums up to 57k.. So I might decrease the motherboard to 5.5k so that it atleast comes up to 55k.. Anyway Thanks for nice suggestions..


----------



## acewin (Dec 8, 2008)

then look for Biostar TPower I45 mobo,


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 8, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Ya... I got it... Also I noticed a calculation mistake from damngoodman999.. that config sums up to 57k.. So I might decrease the motherboard to 5.5k so that it atleast comes up to 55k.. Anyway Thanks for nice suggestions..



U r pestering about 2k when he's give such a gooooood config?


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually its already 5k over my budget and I'm not sure my parent will agree to spend that much.. I also liked the config from damngoodman999 very very much... I will try my level best to get that particular config... If not possible I will just change the motherboard to the one you specified... MSI P45 Neo-F...


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Actually its already 5k over my budget and I'm not sure my parent will agree to spend that much.. I also liked the config from damngoodman999 very very much... I will try my level best to get that particular config... If not possible I will just change the motherboard to the one you specified... MSI P45 Neo-F...


Its the least you should get, remember A PC IS AS GOOD AS THE MOBO GETS, its probably the most important component of a PC, getting a good mobo will make you futureproof for a long time(X58 is good but a Quad core C2Q still has a long way to go, so does a P45 chipset)


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 9, 2008)

YEs tht's true
P45 chipsets, nothing lower than that, higher is too costly and not worth


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 9, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Actually its already 5k over my budget and I'm not sure my parent will agree to spend that much.. I also liked the config from damngoodman999 very very much... I will try my level best to get that particular config... If not possible I will just change the motherboard to the one you specified... MSI P45 Neo-F...




ya X58 chipset is way too better than what i listed motherboard . but your budget will be 70k

buddy if u choose motherboard for 5k means then if u want add another HD4850 means it will be hard after 4 months HD 4850 will be less by 3k to 4k then ur computer is sure worth it .

Benq monitor is great HD VLM , but check the monitor fully also keep the eye on the DELL (2ms response time in DELL will surely worth for gaming )

*sorry for the calculations i did that calculation when i was so drowsy sorry


*


----------



## acewin (Dec 10, 2008)

as per my suggestion, if the money limit really pester you then, check in on speakers do you really need them, they can be bought anytime.

HD4850--do you really need such high end gfx card,
I wont question that in proccy+mobo+monitor, because these are something which are difficult in any upgrade option.

For mobo check in Biostar Tpower I45 mobo or MSI P45 series which has crossfire.


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 10, 2008)

This is my first purchase of PC.. I have been using a laptop till now.. Well I'm all set with different configs at different prices... I will ask for your feedback once I finalize my config.. in a week or so.. Thanks for all your lovely suggestions...

And I do need HD4850 as my main purpose is gaming with this PC..


----------



## surinder (Dec 10, 2008)

Which are the best 22" & 24" full HD LCDs.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 10, 2008)

i want to get a graphic card from US... main purpose is gaming... 

now i was in no plan to buy one but as a freind of mine is coming i want to get one... so the main problem is budget.

i saw 4870X2 with 2gb memory and was impressed... i also saw 4870 which was also looking good to me...

now if someone can guide me as to whcih one to buy and which one is the best value for money... 4870....4870X2.... 4850... or 2 4850 on crossfire

Also do let me know if any gforce card is recommended...


----------



## acewin (Dec 10, 2008)

what LCD monitors or LCD TVs are you talking about.
Hey ajay, good choices, also consider cooling options with these cards. when you think of the HD4870 cards. get some good cooling.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^^ guys i am asking u people for help... i have no choice yet


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

If u can get HD4870X2, well I wud say, NO.

Get HD4870 for 190$ now

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10850&Itemid=1


And later, u can buy a Deneb or Nehalem based PC with HD5870X2(Multi-Core, not Dual GPU)


----------



## albert VII (Dec 10, 2008)

hey guys... m lookin to assemble myself a new pc for bout 25000 to 30000.. m cnfused wether i sud go for phenom or c2d platform.. it must a gaming rig.. must include 19" tft.. 320gb hdd, atleast 2gb of ram... 

pliz help me out????


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 10, 2008)

any one any other suggestion


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have finally decided on this particular config.. 

C2Q 6600  @10K
MSI P45 Neo-F  @6k
Corsair 2 X 2GB DDR2 800MhZ  @3.7k
Seagate 500 GB (32 MB Buffer)  @3.5k
Samsung DVD RW  @1.2k
Palit HD4850  @9.2k
BenQ E2200HD  @13.5k (not sure abt the price)
Creative SBS370 2.1  @1.3k
UPS  @1.8k
DLink wlan card  @1k
MS wireless Keyboard+Mouse  @1.3k
Cabinet @ suggest me one(~1.5k)
Coolermaster 600W extreme  @ 3.4k

all sums up to 57.5k... Is every component in place or any power deficiencies etc.. check the price of ram seemed too costly to me... All the prices are the ones put on the site theitwares.com

Will i able to get better deals than this.. I'm near Delhi... Any suggestions are welcome..

forgot to ask.. Will HD4850 be sufficient for 22'' monitor or should I get a lesser monitor say 19''... How good is this config for OC'ing..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 10, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> I have finally decided on this particular config..
> 
> C2Q 6600  @10K
> MSI P45 Neo-F  @6k
> ...




Q6600 is good processor but , u r going for gaming means u can go for the E8400 than Q6600 .

*E8400 will be lesser in price and more performance in gaming than Q6600*

22"inch is ok with HD 4850 but anyway some games will reduce in resolution , HD4850 will not play all games 1920 X 1080 this is very high resolution @ all high settings

Let me setup a gaming rig but only for gaming its better than the Quad gaming

Q6600 is 65nm , hottest card run @ higher temperature when OCed on LOAD 

E8400 is 45nm better for stock cooler OCing u can overclock up to 3.8- 4.0 ghz with stock cooler in this C2Duo case u can have P45neo 

but when u get Q6600 get stable motherboard  Asus P5Q pro & MSI P45 platinum , these are the motherboards with in 10k & still best , if u choose less FSB  motherboard will not be stable in OCing . READ IT CAREFULLY

For gaming Q6600 needs better OCing. (*MSI P45 PLATINUM is best for OCing than ASUS p5q pro)

*Dont think of your budget for spending unwanted items , use to get performance rig 

*what i gave the configuration list of Q9300 is best ask every , also its same price of your Q6600

Q9300 is far most better than all when comparing Q6600 , Q6600 is old 
*


----------



## jking (Dec 10, 2008)

*Guide Please - New PC*

*My Usage *

1) Surfing
2) Movies and Music
3) Burning DVDR Movies & Sometimes Ripping DVD
4) Ocassionaly Adobe Photoshop
5) Very Very less gaming

*My first choice*

Processor    -  Intel Core2Duo E8200 (Reason for choosing this - 45nm processor)
MOBO         -  Gigabyte GA-EG45M-DS2H or Asus P5Q-EM (Reason for choosing - with HDMI and Optical Out)

*My second choice*

Processor    -  AMD Phenom x4 9550 (Reason for choosing - quad core)
MOBO         -  Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H or Asus M3A78-EMH HDMI (Reason for choosing - 780G chipset, AM2+ support with HDMI and optical output)


*Components common to both*

500GB SATA (32 MB buffer)
4GB DDR2 800Mhz
DVD-RW ( I already have)
Monitor ( I already have)

*Suggestions I need* 

1) I dont know anything about overclocking. Is it something to be done by me manually to achieve some result or feature of processor which is auto enabled whenever required  .  Some crash course will be really appreciated

2) PC may be on almost 24 x 7 (for surfing and downloading). At the same time I want to use it for watching movie (most probably i will go for a projector shortly to connect with this). I prefer a HTPC kind of cabinet.  Is there any such cabinet for around 5K. I did not like the zebronics cube model.

3) When it comes to HTPC, i read at many sites, that the PC should be noiseless and no overheat. Keeping this aspect in mind, whether my choice of MOBO and processor is right.

4) Is there any other MOBO for the intel config cheaper than what I have chosen. 

5) What is the difference between Intel 3 series chipet and 4 series chipset ( I mean p35,g35 and p45, g45,g43 etc). Which is better one?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 10, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> i want to get a graphic card from US... main purpose is gaming...
> 
> now i was in no plan to buy one but as a freind of mine is coming i want to get one... so the main problem is budget.
> 
> ...



any help


----------



## acewin (Dec 10, 2008)

@spidy I agree with damngoodman, Q6600, power consumption is higher than Q9300 and also hotter than it. Q9300 has better performance than Q6600 too. you need to spend 1K more for this 45nm proccy, my recco is the same. When you are spending think properly and of long term.

@jking, if ou wanna build a downloading rig running 24x7 with proccy like E8200 or E8400 the power consumtion will be too high.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 10, 2008)

For a 35k budget (constant), would buying a moderate gaming, video processing desktop _now_ be wise or buying in _feb/mar_ better? Will corei7, ddr3, and its mobo prices come down to fit in 35k incl monitor by then? Or would deneb be launched by then and fit in 35k?


----------



## jking (Dec 11, 2008)

*Guide Please - New PC*

Any suggestions ??



jking said:


> *My Usage *
> 
> 1) Surfing
> 2) Movies and Music
> ...


----------



## acewin (Dec 11, 2008)

G35, G45 and G43 are respectively P35, P45 and P43 chipset with IGP, x3100 and X4500HD respectively.
Besides that the IGP counterparts may have lesser ports and their price would be little higher than P series motherboards. P series chipset mobo do not have onboard gfx so you need to buy one external gfx.

As I was saying if you wanna run your system 24x7 for downloading get something which is less in power consumption like E7200/E7300 and power efficient mobo too.

for HDD check 640GB 32MB buffer seagate, the cost difference being very less as compared to 500GB.

mobo you are giving are good but the point of buying is wrong, do not buy them because hey have HDMI port. You need to buy gfx card with them so, get gfx card which has HDMI port. The way you are buying the board you are not into any crossfire and all general specs, just want a good config. no point in spending 8-9K on a board with integrated gfx
So, better get MSI P45 Neo-F and a 3-4K gfx card which has HDMI port. the performace will be much better than what you are optting for.

what do you mean by HTPC kind of cabinet.

There are alot many cabinets, HTPC is a build of components not saying that something is HTPC, get a real spacy cabinet like Coolermaster 690, which has alot of room. You havent even mentioned your other component requirements.

also no mention of budget.


----------



## jking (Dec 11, 2008)

acewin said:


> what do you mean by HTPC kind of cabinet.
> 
> There are alot many cabinets, HTPC is a build of components not saying that something is HTPC, get a real spacy cabinet like Coolermaster 690, which has alot of room. You havent even mentioned your other component requirements.
> 
> also no mention of budget.



Thanks for the info. HTPC cabinet - I mean cabinets that look like AV receivers. Is there something for around 5K

About other components i have mentioned it as "components common to both"  - did I miss any??

Can you suggest MOBO +GFX combination(with optical out and multiple display) for intel and AMD for less than 9K.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

hi guys, I hav been not active in this forum for some months now...and so not upto date. guys plz help with the following:

I need a list of AMD mobos under 5k and a list of ATi cards to go with them, so I can choose a combination for hybrid Crossfire.

thanx.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 11, 2008)

^hii wer is  dOm1naTOr ??

Is AMD Athlon X2 7750 available in India?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

Offtopic:
@zyberboy
hii...domi and I hav took a break from all this digital business  hav been into some other stuffs like bike modding and all ....ya v are planning for a comeback to TDF


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

Forget about hybrid crossfire. YOu need a really weak GPU to setup Hybrid crossfire. 

For now, get Gigabyte 780G based board. It's avaiable inside 5k. For GPU, what's your budget?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

for GPU now I hav only a budget for 5K


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

I think HD4650 or 9500GT is your best bet. if you can pay 6k, go for 9600GT.

also, how about getting ASUS M2A MX (not sure if this has phenom support) for 2.3k and HD4850 with the remaining amount (or by adding another 1k).


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

Best bet, HD4650 512MB DDR2, almost no difference from HD4670 in performance.

Other option is more recommended, a 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 6.5k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

ASUS M2A MX is AM2+, so I think it hav Phenom support. I want to know the prices of Asus M3A78-EM and Gigabyte GA-MA74GM, hav anyone used them, hwz the performance?? 

Wats the price of HD4850 now? tell me abt some new HD series cards like HD4670, HD3650 and all


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude, if u consider HD4850, u shudn't even think of HD46xx, let alone HD36xx.

Get HD4850 SONIC for 10.5k


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

Palit HD4850 price is around 9k.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

I hav no budget for HD4850 now, was just asking. I want to know hwz this new HD46xx and HD36xx series.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 11, 2008)

HD36xx is old, and buying it ow sucks.

HD4650 is a very good option @ 4.8k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 11, 2008)

thanx....I think then Asus M3A78(around 4.5k, I think so) and HD4650 is the gud option. i'm not going for nVidia, need a change for a while


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

yes. go for HD4650, it's the best option for you I think if you are strictly inside 5k.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 12, 2008)

reply plz



MenTaLLyMenTaL said:


> For a 35k budget (constant), would buying a moderate gaming, video processing desktop _now_ be wise or buying in _feb/mar_ better? Will corei7, ddr3, and its mobo prices come down to fit in 35k incl monitor by then? Or would deneb be launched by then and fit in 35k?


----------



## Stick (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello Choto Cheeta,

Please suggest me - *STABLE* - *Intel ONLY* - configuration for Home & Office use PC (no overclock) , 

Please do not include speakers/keyboard & mouse.

Budget up to 12k (+/- 2k)


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2008)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:


> reply plz



If you can wait till Feb/Mar, better wait. yes. nehalem platform will definitely be cheaper.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 12, 2008)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:


> For a 35k budget (constant), would buying a moderate gaming, video processing desktop _now_ be wise or buying in _feb/mar_ better? Will corei7, ddr3, and its mobo prices come down to fit in 35k incl monitor by then? Or would deneb be launched by then and fit in 35k?



No core i7 will come come into that price. Have u seen that X38, X48 chipsets prices goes down drastically? Never! Companies launch cheaper alternatives but they never compromise on high end stuff.

Core i5 (Lynnfield or Havendale) & P55, G55, P53, G53 will be the cheaper alternatives which may come (in march-april) cheaper but not in Feb-march. Probably by aug-sept if AMD smokes by decent margin, who knows. But one thing sure that it won't come cheaper.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 12, 2008)

^k thx.

Are there any sources currently which prove that deneb's cheapest model will be better than an C2D e8400 AND will it be under Rs. 9k? I'm deciding between whether to go for e8400 now or go for some cheap amd dual core right now and upgrade to deneb later.


----------



## acewin (Dec 13, 2008)

@keith, anyhow they would not be any inferior alternative to X58.
X series is also regarded as workstation series boards, so checnces of their prices coming down much is always low.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 13, 2008)

MenTaLLyMenTaL said:


> ^k thx.
> 
> Are there any sources currently which prove that deneb's cheapest model will be better than an C2D e8400 AND will it be under Rs. 9k? I'm deciding between whether to go for e8400 now or go for some cheap amd dual core right now and upgrade to deneb later.


Hmmmm...tough decision. Well AMD's any processor is not more than 10000/- and they still work great.
I rather not suggest u to go for E8400 because then u will have to stick to S775 processors which will continue (acc. to Intel) for another year but u will have less options for upgrade.
As for AMD side, Phenom II is also around the corner & buying AM2 platform is also going to be non-upgrade friendly decision (unless u go for AM2+ motherboard).

AMD counterpart is comparatively better because Phenom II will be AM2+ supporting so u can upgrade later but if u upgrade to Intel S775 platform, u won't be able to upgrade to Nehalem (Core i5 etc.).



acewin said:


> @keith, anyhow they would not be any inferior alternative to X58.
> X series is also regarded as workstation series boards, so checnces of their prices coming down much is always low.


For sure! but as u know these X-series is quite strong contenders in the past too so can't match up their performance but like P55 might stick close to X58.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2008)

Which one is the *cheapest but good overclockable intel chipset IGP motherboard* for intel processor.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

topgear said:


> Which one is the *cheapest but good overclockable intel chipset IGP motherboard* for intel processor.



G31

Try out the ASUS P5K PLVM for 2.8k


----------



## acewin (Dec 14, 2008)

After G31 you have P31 and P35 but no IGP as you know it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 14, 2008)

Try out Gigabyte's lowest G31 model too, it's 2.2k only.


----------



## acewin (Dec 15, 2008)

also you can count in few DG33 mobos from MSI, Asus and Gigabyte whose prices is around 4.5K, with DG33 you will have max 8GB RAM option and little better specs.
Said so only if strictly IGP is what you want. DG33 chipset is what you will say equivalent to P35 in performance with sucking intel IGP


----------



## rollcage (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Choto Cheeta!

I need an urgent help..I am going to Nehru Place today afternoon, to buy the stuff, I am going to upgrade my cpu, I already have 17"tft widescreen, and MS wireless desktop elite combo, APC 650VA, Cannon Scanner, HP Printer, Phlips SHP2500 headphones, Benq DVDwriter, Sony Combo.
I need to buy Processor, Motherboard. Ram, SMPS, Hardisk(s)! ... Dad is giving me 10grand only.. So, if it goes up I have to put my savings in it.

I have shortlisted this. 
Processor - AMD AthlonX2 4600+/4800+/5000+ whichever available.
Motherboard - this is the real trouble .. I enquired in Nov..lastweek ati-780 was not easily available, might just be the short term stock problem ..
I think these two might be available .. please correct me if wrong.
MSI - K9A2GM-FIM & Gigabyte - GA-MA78GM-S2H -> Which one is better?
I think gigabyte has eSata and MSI doesnt .. Is this correct?

RAM -> 2*1GB Transcend 800Mhz .. 700 x 2 = 1400
ithardwares.com states -> OCZ value.series DDR2-Dual.Channel 800Mhz (2GB Stick) - Rs.950 !! ..can I find this in delhi?
What is 2GB Stick Dual Channel? Can a single stick provide Dual Channel bandwith?
How is OCZ as a co.? Which 1 has better latency rates Corsair/Transcend/OCZ?

Harddisk - 
Seagate 250GB - 2200, 500GB(8MB buffer) - 3215, 500GB(16MB) - 3175, 500GB(32MB) - 3500
WD - 250GB - 2200, 320GB(16MB) - 2550, 500GB(16MB) - 3125, 640GB(16) - 4000

1st tell me, are these 16MB buffer and 32MB buffer makes a real difference?
2nd are these options available in Nehru place, Delhi?
3rdly, I am thinking for over two years that I would put 2 harddisk in raid when I buy my next PC, So please tell me If I put two 250GB HDD in RAID-0 .. will I get twice the speed in copying data and will booting become really faster? or Is it better to buy the 32MB buffer harddisk? .. I strongly think putting extra money on 2HDD for Raid will give better results.. please advise..

SMPS - Cooler Master - 390watts was available for Rs.1450 .. is it good enough or I can get better value for money bargain.

also .. Shall I buy that Graphics card to use Hybrid-Crossfire thing! .. Do you think HD3450 256MB will be available after 6 months time. or should I buy it now if i get it in market. Is it going out of production soon?

Please advise guys... waiting by ..
Regards .. rollcage


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2008)

acewin
Psychosocial
comp@ddict

Thanks guys for your suggestion.



comp@ddict said:


> Try out Gigabyte's lowest G31 model too, it's 2.2k only.



Buddy can you tell me the exact model name.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Hi Choto Cheeta!
> 
> I need an urgent help..I am going to Nehru Place today afternoon, to buy the stuff, I am going to upgrade my cpu, I already have 17"tft widescreen, and MS wireless desktop elite combo, APC 650VA, Cannon Scanner, HP Printer, Phlips SHP2500 headphones, Benq DVDwriter, Sony Combo.
> I need to buy Processor, Motherboard. Ram, SMPS, Hardisk(s)! ... Dad is giving me 10grand only.. So, if it goes up I have to put my savings in it.
> ...





processor is really unusual , take some good processor like Core2Duo E7200 or AMD phenom X3 8450.

Asus M3A78-Em board has every facility u need comes with HDMI & 780G chiptset

300GB (32 Mb buffer ) if u want make it 2 its around 2.9K

Coolermaster 500 watts ext power is 2.4K


ATI 3XXX series is really a crap , go for 4650 or 4670 price around 4.5k to 5.5k


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2008)

rollcage said:


> 1. What is 2GB Stick Dual Channel? Can a single stick provide Dual Channel bandwith?
> 
> 2. I strongly think putting extra money on 2HDD for Raid will give better results.. please advise..
> 
> 3. SMPS - Cooler Master - 390watts was available for Rs.1450 .. is it good enough or I can get better value for money bargain.


1. Dual channel needs two slots, and is faster than 1 stick of same size.

2. Raid is good when you need to have data safety and some performance gain

3. Get something near 500W or may be 440W.


----------



## rollcage (Dec 15, 2008)

@damngoodman999

Dude .. I am n a cash crucnh thats why, and I am addicted to AMD, cant ever buy Intel processor,
2. As for G-Card I have to take 3450 only to make use of Hybrid-Crossfire *ati.amd.com/technology/hybridgraphics/technology.html

@T159
I think 390W is sufficient considering.. I put monitor through UPS,

can some1 tell me, for putting HD on Raid-0 .. I need to buy 2HDD now or I can buy 1now and put them on raid when I buy second, Do we need to have same co. and model no.?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 15, 2008)

topgear said:


> acewin
> Psychosocial
> comp@ddict
> 
> ...


GA-G31M-S2L for Rs 2,200


----------



## kalpik (Dec 15, 2008)

Its better if you have same model. Raid 0 will only give performance boost, and no data security. ALL your data will be LOST even if one hard disk goes kaput. I would strongly suggest against Raid 0, unless you dont care about your data 

Have a look here for various kinds of Raid: *www.acnc.com/04_01_00.html


----------



## rollcage (Dec 15, 2008)

^ ya I know Raid-0 will give me double speed on writting no security.
but thgat is same with every harddisk .. whethter I am using 1 or two.
raid-0 doesnt incease the risk does it?

can I do this.. but buy Seagate 500GB now, and buy WD 500GB latter and then put them in raid?

2. which one better transcend/corsair-valueram/ocz? 

3. if both are 780g chipset which one is better msi or gateway or asus?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 15, 2008)

rollcage said:


> ^ ya I know Raid-0 will give me double speed on writting no security.
> but thgat is same with every harddisk .. whethter I am using 1 or two.
> raid-0 doesnt incease the risk does it?
> 
> ...


You're actually doubling your chances of loosing data. Probability of Hard Disk A failing is much less than probability of (Hard Disk A or Hard Disk B failing).

You should be able to add a WD hdd to a seagate HDD.. But im not too sure on this.. So confirm.

2. OCZ > Corsair > Transcend

3. I *personally* like MSI, and have never faced any issues. Faced a lot of issues with Asus. Dont have idea about Gateway. But you mileage may vary!


----------



## rollcage (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanx guyz,

I bought this:-

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ -> Rs. 3000
Gateway (780G) GA-MA78GM-S2H -> Rs. 4400 
Transcend 1GB x2 -> Rs.540 x 2 
HDD -> Seagate 500GB (32MB) -> Rs.2890
Cooler Master Elite-340  + 390watts -> Rs.2800
..
I couldnt resist that price of 500gb so had to buy that.
Ati Radeon 3450 512MB wasnot available Have to buy latter.
I couldnt find corsair 800fsb so got transcend, may be latteron I will add 2GB more,
Do you think powersupply is less! and 
does transcend is low considering my system is on continously for few days normally.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> GA-G31M-S2L for Rs 2,200



Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 16, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Thanx guyz,
> 
> I bought this:-
> 
> ...


Everything fyne, but PSU, I wud have expected a 460W CM PSU minumum.

Well no probs, if u go for a gfx upgrade, don't get less than HD4650 or HD4670. Higher than that will not be appropriate for the PSU as well.



topgear said:


> Thanks a lot buddy.



Anytime


----------



## rollcage (Dec 16, 2008)

I am regretting that I dddidnt get the corsair, bcoz my pc is constantly on n transcend ram doesnt have heatsink plates. does that really matter thouugh dont know!
as for the hardisk i really got a good deal .. Rs.2.9K for 500GB Sata-II is real good deal man.


comp@ddict said:


> Everything fyne, but PSU, I wud have expected a 460W CM PSU minumum.
> 
> Well no probs, if u go for a gfx upgrade, don't get less than HD4650 or HD4670. Higher than that will not be appropriate for the PSU as well.


hmm true buddy .. but price was going way up man for the PSU .. i coundnt go further, but these days every computer product almost going less less on energy usage. like this Processor x2 5000+ eats 65watts, what gonna be other stuffs eating.
as for the graphics card, ya HD4650 would be good but I wont get the hybrid benefit in that case, they both have to the same series na. but I will see whats the prices are.. and  read this *ati.amd.com/technology/hybridgraphics/technology.html
what you say HD3470 X2 is good or HD4650 X1?


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 17, 2008)

Hd4650 Ftw!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, HD4650 will be good. But if you can get 9600GT, get it!


----------



## ITTechPerson (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello everybody,
Can anyone tell about the performance of mini itx board 945gclf with integreated atom processor ??

No game but can this processor handle any kind of software or database?

If not then what could be solution on mini itx board? budget is a factor. This set comes within 4k.


----------



## acewin (Dec 18, 2008)

well I think there are DG31 based mini itx boards too.
DG31 + E7200/E7300 is quiet a good combination.

abd of the above config, which software or database you wanna run. SQL 2000 or mySQL would run quiet well on it. you run any of quiet heavy things it will be able to run but then I will say it is quiet foolish idea

missed to mention, todays Dual core celeron are too better than P4s.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 18, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Hello everybody,
> Can anyone tell about the performance of mini itx board 945gclf with integreated atom processor ??
> 
> No game but can this processor handle any kind of software or database?
> ...



 Well no game? U serious? It handles MANY MANY MANY games at 800x600 resolution, infact a netbook does that too.


4k budget,
G31 @ 2.2k
Celeron DualCore E15xx @ 2-2.5k


----------



## supercow (Dec 20, 2008)

I am using VIEWSONIC VX1932WM more than one year.Nice monitor.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 20, 2008)

I am getting these quotes from Supreme computers :
1)C2D 7300                              - 5300/-
2)Transcend 2 GB RAM @800MHz - 1200/-
3)Seagate 250 GB SATA             - 2000/-
4)9600 GT 512 DDR3                  - 6000/-

Should I go with the above prices....i have checked the above stuffs from other stores also it varies hardly..(+-50/- not a big deal)

But still I couldn't zeroed myself with the SMPS, which one should i go for Zebronics(500W) or Cooler Master(500W) or any other one ??Cooler master is getting quite high in my budget.Will Coller Master 460W support the above config?What should I do ?

One important thing which I forgot to say is that I am not into high resolution gaming due to my monitor which is a old compaq one.The highest which i get is *i think* 1024*768.So will 9600GT a good choice over HD4670 as i think the monitor can be a bottleneck to the GPUs performance.I am not quite sure about this.Help me!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2008)

The Prices seem to all right.
Ya a coolermaster 460w will be sufficient for your rig.

9600GT is a good choice. BTW which mobo you're getting ?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2008)

shyamno said:


> I am getting these quotes from Supreme computers :
> 1)C2D 7300                              - 5300/-
> 2)Transcend 2 GB RAM @800MHz - 1200/-
> 3)Seagate 250 GB SATA             - 2000/-
> 4)9600 GT 512 DDR3                  - 6000/-



Brand or model name of 9600GT please !


----------



## shyamno (Dec 21, 2008)

Revolution said:


> Brand or model name of 9600GT please !



In a hurry i forgot to ask the brand...that's the biggest mistake i have done..



topgear said:


> BTW which mobo you're getting ?



I am going with anything less than 3.5k.What i have chosen is 
1)ASUS P5KPL-CM (available easily @ 2350/-
2)ASUS P5KPL (have chosen this but not available n no idea about the price)
3)Nvidia 630i @ 3200/- (lacks dual channel and also heard that this board had some problems earlier,no idea whether there is still some problem or not)

Any suggestion ??


----------



## acewin (Dec 21, 2008)

not much difference between ASUS P5KPL and ASUS P5KPL-CM.
So, go for for what you are getting easily. get a CM 460W or 500W according to your feasibility both are suitable enough for you.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

@shyamno :-

Go for the P5KPLCM or P5KPLVM. They dont differ much and are solid mobos in the price range.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2008)

Revolution said:


> Brand or model name of 9600GT please !


Only Palit Sells at this range a 9600GT.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks...guys


----------



## acewin (Dec 21, 2008)

ok its my turn now. Compaq SR1930IL

The above link I gave is the config of 2 year old desktop in our house. I need to do some upgrades. The system has 512 DDR2 533 FSB RAM. 2 sticks of 1GB DDR2 RAMs would be good. Not sure if Corsair 533 FSB RAMs are available or not. So if someone can suggest about some value RAMs for this system.

I am sure in the market I can pretty surely get Kingston/Transcend of that FSB. I am hoping Corsair would be good choice in the rig.

Secondly I wanna buy TV Tuner Card.
I had bought one external TV Tuner with my roomate for his system, which worked decently. I am thinking of getting something better than that. It had costed us 1.8K one and half years back.
I have read desibond and alot many other guys suggesting WinFast TV2000XP Global if buying internal, can I get something similar as external device. I do not wanna put the card inside otherwise it will become difficult for me to manage.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Only Palit Sells at this range a 9600GT.



Sparkle also sells this in the same price range. I got quote of Rs. 5800 for sparkle 9600GT 3 months ago.

@shyamno - buy asus board. XFX boards just sucks ( based on my personal experience )

Guys is it true that g31 chipset have some memory issue like
we cannot use dual sided rams ( ie ram which have chips on both sides )
& also some 2GB stick limitation.

Quote from P5KPL-CM Manual :

This motheboard doesn't supports double sided x16 memory modules.

From pdf manual page no. 15

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2566&stc=1&d=1229908402


----------



## shyamno (Dec 22, 2008)

@ topgear

so how should I know whether the RAM is single or double sided.Is there something written on its cover or something like that so that i can figure it out before opening the pack?I would go for ZION/TRANSCEND/KINGSTON.Do they come in double sided in anyway ?

Also what about the sparkle 9600GT?i know Palit is a good brand but if i get the sparkle one will it give me the same performance ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2008)

check out before you buy here www.palit.biz


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

shyamno said:


> @ topgear
> 
> so how should I know whether the RAM is single or double sided.Is there something written on its cover or something like that so that i can figure it out before opening the pack?I would go for ZION/TRANSCEND/KINGSTON.Do they come in double sided in anyway ?
> 
> Also what about the sparkle 9600GT?i know Palit is a good brand but if i get the sparkle one will it give me the same performance ?



For a list of the supported memory see this list :
*dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5KPL-CM/P5KPL-CM_QVL.zip

Most of the value ram is single sided. I've used kingston & Transcend value rams. 

I've zion ddr rams which is single sided.

I think dual sided 1GB module will work with this board though I'm not sure.
Ask someone in the forum who have bought this board.

Update :
Go to these links & ask mihirpradhan2004 & adscience if they are using value rams & don't forget to post the results in here - That will help many people.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100946&highlight=asus+p5kpl-cm
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101066&highlight=asus+p5kpl-cm

Check the faq section here : *support.asus.com/faq/faq.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5KPL-CM

Sparkle & palit will give you same performance & while buying sparkle card buy which one has active cooling ie cooled by a fan.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2008)

Guys i need ur opinion abt this cause i have very little know-how about upgrades
i m planning to buy 
Quad Core
8800 graphic card
what motherboad should i buy...plz give complete info...


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 23, 2008)

U crazy 8800GT?????

Tell me ur complete budget and then I can help.


----------



## spy king (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello!


I currently have a P4 Based rig with a intel 845 board..
I was wondering would it be possible to upgrade only the Motherboard to a GA-G31M-S2L and upgrade to ddr2 Ram with the old P4 Proccy?

I would later(1-2 months) get a newer Proccy..

Would this work out??
Will I see any performance increase due to the Ddr2 ram??


thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope.

G31 based mobos only support LGA 775 based proccys.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 23, 2008)

QuickSilver said:


> Guys i need ur opinion abt this cause i have very little know-how about upgrades
> i m planning to buy
> Quad Core
> 8800 graphic card
> what motherboad should i buy...plz give complete info...



Yeah man u need to be more specific than that like what exactly in ur mind with proper model no. & if there is budget, that will be more helpful!


----------



## soul_reaverrocks (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello guys!!..
u guys seem 2 b commendable...and helpful..
I m a noob in here an ..Please help on da following:

I am planning to replace my old rig (P4 2.6, 945 Mobo,512MB SD RAM, Samsung 80 GB HD, Geforce 5200 FX(yaa....d oldie)

I plan to reuse the Sony DVD RW and Creative 5.1 Speakers, also I have a Intex Sound Card which I think..i can utilize!!!

I tried purusing the older posts...and mayb I've gained smething bt nw i m confused..
(Budget approx. *20-25 K (+/- 2000) excluding Monitor, Speakers, DVD RW*)
(Usage: Preferably for gaming(not an xtereme gamer bt shud run all current and future games at drscent FPS and visuals) and entertainment, video editing etc.)
Consider OC is nt necessary fr me if it gives descent FPS and visuals while gaming at stock settings  bt shud b futre proof as I want to use it till next 4-5 years at least

I have my eyes on:

*Proc:* Core 2 Quad Q6600
*Mobo:*  MSI P45 Neo-F or MSI P35 Neo-F or ASUS P5N32- E-SLI(preferance) (do nt wanna spend mre den 4-6k...shd support PCI E 2.0/SLI etc.)
*Video Card:* I prefer Nvidia over ATI (Donno da reason) 8800 GTX or 9800 GTX (lemme know d brand..xfx/msi/palit..shud be between 6k-9K)
*Hard Disk:* 250 GB 7,200 RPM (suggest d brand)
*Ram:* DDR2 -2GB 800 Fsb (Suggest d brand , approx: 1.5 K) 
*Keyboard/mouse:* <1k, suggest d brand and model
*Cabinet/SMPS:* 1.5K-2K

Hopefully dudes..u guys can help me build my dream rig within dat budget..
Kindly mention the prices also.

Looking forward to your support /thanx in advance!!


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 24, 2008)

soul_reaverrocks said:


> Hello guys!!..
> u guys seem 2 b commendable...and helpful..
> I m a noob in here an ..Please help on da following:
> 
> ...



future proof for the next 4-5 yrs... whoa... not possible my friend at 25k...

the proccy is good. go for the 45nm
MSI P45 NEO F is the best vfm for 6k.
2gb 800Mhz ram is 1300 from transcend
HDD would be WD or seagate
kb n mouse, go for wired logitech gaming sets
cabby, go for zebrinics bijili

hi,

one of my friends got a 2GB transcend single module at 800MHz...
he was wondering if he could add another 1GB stick to the setup.... i didnt know about tat... afaik., i've installed rams which are symmetric... so i got no idea about one 2gb and one 1gb.... is advisable to install in such a fashion.?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

soul_reaverrocks said:


> Hello guys!!..
> u guys seem 2 b commendable...and helpful..
> I m a noob in here an ..Please help on da following:
> 
> ...



Go for :-

E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Western Digital Caviar 640GB SE16 HDD
Logitech Gaming G1 kbd/mouse combo
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
Corsair VX450W PSU

The grafix card I suggested is from ATi. Thats simply coz ATi is performing better in mid-range than NVIDIA currently. If you want to stick to NVIDIA then grab yourself an eVGA 9800GTX+ 512MB GDDR3


----------



## soul_reaverrocks (Dec 24, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Go for :-
> 
> E8400
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> ...




Umm..Thnx fr d lovely configs.!! *Psychosocial/Ganeshravi * !!

*@Psychosocial*
..bt do u rememba d price quote: *20-25 K(+/- 2000)*
*E8400-*But don't u think we mite require procs with 4 cores in future..shud i  nt go fr Quad??(if so ..da reason??)
*Mobo:* can i also go fr smthing cheaper yet supportive in all features??(I no....i m asking fr 2 much..lolzzz)
*RAM:* wd u suggest any specific brand?
*640 GB HD*..?? won't dat b *costly*??
also can u temme in wat terms *ATI is better then Nvidia??*

It wud b helpful if u can please quote the* price* for every part....
Thnks fr ur responses in advances!!..

Others can also suggest if u please 2 do so..


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 24, 2008)

hi,
i want to buy a decent cabinet for 3.5k - 4k... can someone enlighten me..?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

soul_reaverrocks said:


> Umm..Thnx fr d lovely configs.!! *Psychosocial/Ganeshravi * !!
> 
> *@Psychosocial*
> ..bt do u rememba d price quote: *20-25 K(+/- 2000)*
> ...



C2Ds are performing better in games ATM. And if you buy a Quad, it will increase your cost (10.5k is the cheapest AFAIK). The mobo I suggested is perfect for your price range. It will also support C2Qs. The new i7s use a new architecture so if you are thinking to purchase them in the future, you will have to get a new mobo. So MSI P45 Neo-F is perfect for your price range. The grafix card I mentioned is THE best in your price range. Anyone on this forum will stand by it. It performs really good. So keep your fanboyism aside and go for it. For RAM, I suggest either Kingston or Transcend. The 640GB HDD costs 2.9-3.1k only .



ganeshravi said:


> hi,
> i want to buy a decent cabinet for 3.5k - 4k... can someone enlighten me..?



Look no further than Cooler Master CM690


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 24, 2008)

soul_reaverrocks said:


> Umm..Thnx fr d lovely configs.!! *Psychosocial/Ganeshravi * !!
> 
> *@Psychosocial*
> ..bt do u rememba d price quote: *20-25 K(+/- 2000)*
> ...



Okay I'm okay with ur oder crap questions, but the one wich says AMD better than nVidia wich terms blew it!!!

Nxt time, b'fore asking such a thing, google, or try to surf up ANY TECHNO SITE!!! DuDE THIS IS 21st century, where u hav to abe a li'l self-informative, not the GAI CHARANE WALA AGE!!!!!!

I may act a bit agitated so plz xcuse me for that.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> hi,
> i want to buy a decent cabinet for 3.5k - 4k... can someone enlighten me..?


Cooler Master Elite 330 I think will be a good one for you.


----------



## janitha (Dec 24, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> hi,
> i want to buy a decent cabinet for 3.5k - 4k... can someone enlighten me..?



Nothing other than Coolermaster 690 which you should get for 4K or less. ( I bought mine for 3.7K before the price hike.) Spacious, good looking  and comes with 3 120mm fans with option to add another 3 120mm ones. But I will advice to replace the stock ones with high CFM fans, later on.


----------



## soul_reaverrocks (Dec 24, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Okay I'm okay with ur oder crap questions, but the one wich says AMD better than nVidia wich terms blew it!!!
> 
> Nxt time, b'fore asking such a thing, google, or try to surf up ANY TECHNO SITE!!! DuDE THIS IS 21st century, where u hav to abe a li'l self-informative, not the GAI CHARANE WALA AGE!!!!!!
> 
> I may act a bit agitated so plz xcuse me for that.



Hey dude..??wats rong wid u..??did i woke u up frm sleep??i was jst gathering info. does that hurt u??
neways,..if u can't hel[p jst stay out pleaz..i do nt want criticism on my knowledge or sombebody's suggestions..

I need assistance and not criticism on my tech knowledge.

wat wud b da price of HD 4850 512MB DDR3 ??..is it cheaper them 8800 GTX or 9800 GTX?/


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 24, 2008)

janitha said:


> Nothing other than Coolermaster 690 which you should get for 4K or less. ( I bought mine for 3.7K before the price hike.) Spacious, good looking  and comes with 3 120mm fans with option to add another 3 120mm ones. But I will advice to replace the stock ones with high CFM fans, later on.



are the fans included in the package not cooler master brand? and what does CFM mean... i currently have a zebronics elegance cabinet fitted with 2 coolermaster blue 120mm led fans... is that enough for the 690.?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

Palit HD4850 costs around 9.5k


----------



## soul_reaverrocks (Dec 24, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Palit HD4850 costs around 9.5k



I hd heard that HD 4850 has some heating issues and also driver trouble on crossfire etc.?? is it true??

Thanx fr ur support.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

soul_reaverrocks said:


> I hd heard that HD 4850 has some heating issues and also driver trouble on crossfire etc.?? is it true??
> 
> Thanx fr ur support.



Well the new model has a good fan, updated BIOS so the heating problem is solved for good. And I will stand by comp@ddict.... atleast Google the product name once. You will get page full of info which speaks better than us.


----------



## janitha (Dec 24, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> are the fans included in the package not cooler master brand? and what does CFM mean... i currently have a zebronics elegance cabinet fitted with 2 coolermaster blue 120mm led fans... is that enough for the 690.?



CFM is cubic feet per minute, ie. the fan will blow that much qty of air. The included fans are not bad, they are coolermaster only and silent but most of us prefer high cfm ones for better cooling. But if you don't overclock and have hot graphic cards etc, the stock fans will be more than sufficient.


----------



## soul_reaverrocks (Dec 24, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Well the new model has a good fan, updated BIOS so the heating problem is solved for good. And I will stand by comp@ddict.... atleast Google the product name once. You will get page full of info which speaks better than us.



thmx and ..sorry..dude!!already did dat buddy bt turns up d reviews from foreign counterparts..i required some feedback frm my bhai bandhus..dats y turnd up2 dis forum!! 
also pleaz lemme know the mobo u suggested :MSI P45 Neo-F ,,it supports crossfire??
I mite sound stupid bt how is ASUS P5N32,,wud it nt support sli..crossfire or pci-e 2.0??
LOLzz.. m i asking 2 much..frgive me if i am..!!

also can nebody refer some gud shops (reasonable prices/ and availability of parts) at New Delhi or Lucknow??
Thanx in advance!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

soul_reaverrocks said:


> thmx and ..sorry..dude!!already did dat buddy bt turns up d reviews from foreign counterparts..i required some feedback frm my bhai bandhus..dats y turnd up2 dis forum!!
> also pleaz lemme know the mobo u suggested :MSI P45 Neo-F ,,it supports crossfire??
> I mite sound stupid bt how is ASUS P5N32,,wud it nt support sli..crossfire or pci-e 2.0??
> LOLzz.. m i asking 2 much..frgive me if i am..!!



Dude, its hard to get a mobo which supports CF in that price range. Your best bet would be to pick up a Palit P35A for 4.5k.


----------



## soul_reaverrocks (Dec 24, 2008)

also can nebody refer some gud shops (reasonable prices/ and availability of parts) at New Delhi or Lucknow??
Thanx in advance!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2008)

Guys like i said earlier i dont know much about upgrades...first time i bought a system i just picked it off the self from a hp store...
My budget  is till 30k...just temme wat all to buy so that i can run good games..thanks for helping me and sorry abt my earlier noobgiri..


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 24, 2008)

janitha said:


> CFM is cubic feet per minute, ie. the fan will blow that much qty of air. The included fans are not bad, they are coolermaster only and silent but most of us prefer high cfm ones for better cooling. But if you don't overclock and have hot graphic cards etc, the stock fans will be more than sufficient.



can u give me some names of high CFM fans..?? and how much do they cost... and how do i find out that a fan is high CFM so tat shopkeeper doesnot fool me. i have 2 cooler master 120mm led fans... on the CM website its given around 40CFM are they high CFM...?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

QuickSilver said:


> Guys like i said earlier i dont know much about upgrades...first time i bought a system i just picked it off the self from a hp store...
> My budget  is till 30k...just temme wat all to buy so that i can run good games..thanks for helping me and sorry abt my earlier noobgiri..



Do you want the whole PC (monitor, cpu, mobo, etc) or only mobo, RAM, proccy, HDD, gfx card, PSU and cabinet in that money ?

If its the first case then buy this :-

AMD X2 4200+
1x2GB Transcend DDR2 667MHz RAM
M2N MXSE
Palit HD4650
Seagate 250GB HDD
Zebronics Bijli cabinet w/out SMPS
CM EP460W PSU
Dell 198WFP 19" monitor
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
Logitech Multimedia Desktop kbd/mouse combo
LG H55n DVD RW


AND if its the latter case, then go for this :-

Intel C2D E7300
ASUS P5K PLVM
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850
CM Elite 330 cabinet
Corsair VX450W SMPS
Samsung SH-203B DVD RW


----------



## janitha (Dec 24, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> can u give me some names of high CFM fans..?? and how much do they cost... and how do i find out that a fan is high CFM so tat shopkeeper doesnot fool me. i have 2 cooler master 120mm led fans... on the CM website its given around 40CFM are they high CFM...?



There are very good ones like Scythe S Flex, Antec etc. but they are costly.  You can try to get Coolermaster R4-C2R-20AC-GP which is 120mm, 2000rpm, 69.69cfm, 19dB Noise, Long life sleeve bearing and 50,000 hours life. I am using three of them. Brands like Glacialtech with high cfm are also available but are noisy. Both of these should be available for Rs.300/- or less.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 25, 2008)

topgear said:


> Sparkle also sells this in the same price range. I got quote of Rs. 5800 for sparkle 9600GT 3 months ago.
> 
> @shyamno - buy asus board. XFX boards just sucks ( based on my personal experience )
> 
> ...



Sparkle 5.8k, now that's a low price.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2008)

Palit is also selling for the same price


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmm, nice,thought Palit was still 6.2k


----------



## acewin (Dec 26, 2008)

> E8400-But don't u think we mite require procs with 4 cores in future..shud i nt go fr Quad??(if so ..da reason??)
> Mobo: can i also go fr smthing cheaper yet supportive in all features??(I no....i m asking fr 2 much..lolzzz)


do you know your own requirements properly with a motherboard. Listing a few to enlighten you
RAID
PCI Express 2.0
Crossfire/SLI
max RAM on a board
what load mobo can take, etc etc, but starting questions are always these.
Check MSI P45 series mobos like Neo2 and Neo3, that is upto 7.5K
Spending 8-10K on mobo buy Asus P5Q series or MSI Zilient/Platinum



> also can u temme in wat terms ATI is better then Nvidia??


bro you had put two comments which are kinda strong. And solution for which comes is BIG GOOGLING, you cannot learn anything just by anyone telling you. Besides that its a comparative answer and price also comes in it.

The C2Ds are currently have best price/performance ratio, also they are more energy efficient than older P4s and C2Qs, you wanna run something for a minimum of 3-5 years do consider electricity bills.

Also if you are real that tech savy and work in areas like virtualization multi-core works and wanna spend more bucks then consider C2Qs, also get some good cooling.

If you are nVidia fan and have budget of 6-7K then 9600GT 8-9K 9800GT.
You cross this or consider price/performance more than fanboism then there is ATI HD4850 in around 9-10K


----------



## TheG33k (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi guys,
i have a old pc which is amd 3000+ 1gb ddr ram, via chipset board(166Mhz fsb) and a 6800xt (128MB DDR). I am consedering an upgrade by jan or feb 2009 as some of the new games no longer run on this. 

I have 2 options
1. a friend recommends to go for a cheaper system i.e 30-40k max and not to go for the latest/greatest and purchase another pc after 1 year for 30-40k again

2.What i have in mind is to buy a core i7 with a good x58 chipset, 4870x2 and 3 gb ddr3 in triple channel config. 

Please advise as I have a 22" screen and would like to play all the latest games at highest settings in either 1680*1050 or 1920*1080 resolution.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

TheG33k said:


> Hi guys,
> i have a old pc which is amd 3000+ 1gb ddr ram, via chipset board(166Mhz fsb) and a 6800xt (128MB DDR). I am consedering an upgrade by jan or feb 2009 as some of the new games no longer run on this.
> 
> I have 2 options
> ...




How about i7 920, Gigabyte X58 mobo, 1x3GB DDR3 RAM, GTX295 ?

Buy this in Feb and you will be set for 2-2.5yrs.


OR

Q9550, ASUS P5Q Pro, 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM, Palit HD4870 1GB SONIC

Buy this if you chose the yearly upgrade thingy .


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi guys... remember me... I asked for a pc config for 50k a few days back..

Now the budget is finalized.. i.e 50 +- 2k...
I have decided to go with c2d e8400 as i will mostly use it for gaming...

I am not sure about the mobo... should i get asus p5q or msi p45 neo-f..? which one will be better... Also suggest me a good lokking cabinet which is not transparent and a 19'' monitor in the price range 9-10k...


----------



## TheG33k (Dec 27, 2008)

can you also quote the price for those and suggest a good PSU and case to go with that. considering a antect 900 or p180


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> hi guys... remember me... I asked for a pc config for 50k a few days back..
> 
> Now the budget is finalized.. i.e 50 +- 2k...
> I have decided to go with c2d e8400 as i will mostly use it for gaming...
> ...



E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4870 512MB 
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
Corsair HX520W
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
Logitech Gaming G1 Desktop kbd/mouse
LG H55n DVD-RW



TheG33k said:


> can you also quote the price for those and suggest a good PSU and case to go with that. considering a antect 900 or p180



Dunno about the i7 config but the prices for the other ones are :-

Q9550 :- 16.5k
ASUS P5Q Pro :- 9.9k
RAM :- 2.1k
Palit HD4870 1GB SONIC :- 18k
PSU for this config ... Tagan BZ600 for 6k and for the i7 rig, Corsair HX1000W for 14.8k

If you want to cut down on the second rig, you can get a Q9400 for 14.2k, BioStar TPower i45 for 7k and Palit HD4850 512MB SONIC for 11k.


----------



## TheG33k (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions and pricing. 
I have checked the prices for core i7 on lynx-india.com and techshop.in

the core i7 920 costs about 16.3k and the mobo(gigabyte) costs 17.8k. I could as well go for the mobo/ram/processor (i7) for now and purchase the GTX295 as you've recommended in month of Jan/feb 2009. hopefully the DDR3 prices would come down by then as right now those kits are too costly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

^^Thats a good idea and anyways GTX295 isnt commercially launched yet... it will come out in mid-Jan'09 and expect it to reach Indian shores in mid-Feb'09.


----------



## TheG33k (Dec 27, 2008)

Inatially when I started thinking about overhauling my pc I did think about the almost same kind of config that you've given me but with a X48 based chipset and the intel came out with core i7 and now the green goblin comes out with its own version of 4870x2 ie the GTX 295


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

^No GTX295 is actually more powerful than HD4870x2 and its based on two GPUs, the GTX280 and GTX260. The frame buffer is borrowed from the GTX260 otherwise, the core frequency and stuff is from GTX280 and the card is damn powerful!


----------



## acewin (Dec 27, 2008)

the gfx card can increase the budget above 50K, if you feel that way then get HD4850.

get a 22 inch monitor atleast.
asus p5q or msi p45 neo-f, both mobo are equally good, some price difference and some specs difference. Besides these you can check Biostar TPower i45 in 7K,

rest is good for the above specs, not sure if you want speakers, if yes then try saving some more bucks and get some good speaker


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 27, 2008)

^Logitech M30 is a good set for 2.5k I think. And BioStar TPower i45 is a really good mobo.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 27, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> hi guys... remember me... I asked for a pc config for 50k a few days back..
> 
> Now the budget is finalized.. i.e 50 +- 2k...
> I have decided to go with c2d e8400 as i will mostly use it for gaming...
> ...




i would suggest to go for Quad ,, E8400 is powerful processor comparing all DUAL CORES 

GTA- 4 works Better in Quad processor only [ check on the Q6600 & Q9450 both the processor does a good handle in GTA-4 , Q9450 is still gr8 in jan the price will be 12K around )

Future applications are based on the multicore technology


If ur budget 11K for the processor means , wait for AMD PHENOM 2 940 ,, Which even Beats Q9550 in games & all

AMD phenom 2 940  priced around 11K on Jan/09 , works with AM2+ socket 780G chipset

MOBO priced around 4K


----------



## TheG33k (Dec 27, 2008)

I already got a 22" monitor for myself earlier this month. Benq E2200HD. 

Wouldn't it be better in case the prices for GTX260 come down by feb and setting that up in SLI rather than spending about 50k for GTX295 (coz I've always seen nvidia's latest high end cards being priced over 45k when they release in india)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 28, 2008)

ATi 48XX series is remarkable ,& i still cant forget the performance of the HD4850 truly a VLM .

Ithink like wise ATI  making their 58XX cards in 2009  with 40nm & 1Ghz core clock


----------



## TheG33k (Dec 28, 2008)

The question is will the 58xx series support Direct X 11 or will we be forced to upgrade once again when windows 7 comes out


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 28, 2008)

TheG33k said:


> The question is will the 58xx series support Direct X 11 or will we be forced to upgrade once again when windows 7 comes out




Intel upgrade is unstoppable , but their performance is really gr8 "ONLY ON THE LATEST PRODUCT RELEASE ONLY"

Direct X 11 has not released yet after APR/09 it will be released .

I think X58 mobo donot support for the unreleased direct x 11 ???


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2008)

@ TheG33k & damngoodman999

DirectX is mainly a graphics related stuff. So what is the relation between x58 mobo &
directx 11 ? X58 mobos have enough pci-e slot to run directx 11 gfx cards when they will be released.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

^LOL you cant teach a fanboy who refuses to understand .



TheG33k said:


> I already got a 22" monitor for myself earlier this month. Benq E2200HD.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better in case the prices for GTX260 come down by feb and setting that up in SLI rather than spending about 50k for GTX295 (coz I've always seen nvidia's latest high end cards being priced over 45k when they release in india)



If you want a cheaper solution than go for HD4870x2 or 2 HD4870s in XFire. But GTX295 will blow them all away. And the HD58xx series supporting DX11 and yada yada will take a lot of time to come out. Its upto you now.


----------



## TheG33k (Dec 28, 2008)

I was not referring to the mobo. i was referring to the graphic cards. spending nearly 30-50k on latest graphic card and then when windows 7 comes around with direct x 11 being forced to buy another card which supports direct x 11


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 28, 2008)

^^Actually every DX version is backward compatible... even te 7 series cards which dont support DX10 work very well with Vista and the cards supporting DX10 work very well with XP .


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 28, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> Intel upgrade is unstoppable , but their performance is really gr8 "ONLY ON THE LATEST PRODUCT RELEASE ONLY"
> 
> Direct X 11 has not released yet after APR/09 it will be released .
> 
> I think X58 mobo donot support for the unreleased direct x 11 ???



U dodo X58 doesn't need to support DX10, and he was talking about HD58x0 series fro ATi-AMD the graphics card,and how can a mobo support DX11 when it doesn'thave a gfx accelerator.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys,i already have kingston  2GB 667Mhz ram...but as I see 667mhz ram is going unavailable..so before that i have settled to make it 4gb by taking a kingston 2GB 667Mhz stick..will it cause any problem..i have dg965ry motherboard suppoting 8gb ram at 667mhz.....


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

^ No Problem. But your board supports 800 Mhz RAM also, as far as I know. 

I'd recommend selling off the RAM you already ahve and buy 2x2 GB DDR2 800 Mhz from Transcend/Kingston.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2008)

@ tanmoy_Siliguri - There will be no problem. You can go for 667Mhz Ram.
But it's suggested what IronManForever have said.


----------



## deathforce (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi guys i am new here , I just wanted to know if somebody could suggest me a good motherboard for this setup. 

PROCESSOR        : Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 (2.33 GHz)
RAM              : Corsair 2*2 GB DDR2 800 MHz  
GRAPHICS CARD    : Zotac 9800 GTX Amp Edition
HARD DISK DRIVE  : Seagate 7200.11 ST3500320AS (500 GB, 32 MB CACHE) 
CABINET          : Cooler Master 690
SMPS             : Corsair TX 650   

I will be using this basically for some timepass animation,rendering,gaming and video conversion. And also cant exceed my budget of Rs 47,000 as this is going to be just a backup system . Also any other advice or changes on this config will be good .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 29, 2008)

deathforce said:


> Hi guys i am new here , I just wanted to know if somebody could suggest me a good motherboard for this setup.
> 
> PROCESSOR        : Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 (2.33 GHz)
> RAM              : Corsair 2*2 GB DDR2 800 MHz
> ...




everything so good for now , i would suggest u to go for HD 4850 instead of 9800gtx amp

PSU - HX 620 is more than enough , its a superb PSU

Cabinet is gr8 , but u can get better airflow cabby from ZEBRONICS for 2K

processor Q9300 is best than Q8200 , 500Rs more


My Mobo option is ASUS P5Q-pro , which comes with full ATI- crossfire support 
best motherboard for its VLM.


----------



## janitha (Dec 29, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> everything so good for now , i would suggest u to go for HD 4850 instead of 9800gtx amp
> 
> PSU - HX 620 is more than enough , its a superb PSU
> 
> ...


----------



## deathforce (Dec 29, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> everything so good for now , i would suggest u to go for HD 4850 instead of 9800gtx amp
> 
> PSU - HX 620 is more than enough , its a superb PSU
> 
> ...





thanks for the advice

but i cant change the graphics card because i use it for animation and rendering other than games and all those softwares  work best with an nvidia card , we face many problems with pc's having ati radeon . 

HX 620 is a modular so i will have less of cable clutter ,will get that one.

About the cabinet i saw it at a friends house and he had it with all the optional fans (green LED nvidia edition) installed it looked good , i liked it but the regular cm 690 with red LED fans for me .

also if could you tell me the prices of Q9400,Q9300,Q8200 and the performance difference between them it would be helpful . 

What is the price of ASUS P5Q-pro , 

And 2 stupid questions 
1. Can i use 9800gtx with this mobo (yeah really stupid  but still i wanted to conform) 
2. Can i crossfire two 9800gtx's (Even stupider  but it is better to ask if you don't know stuff  )


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 29, 2008)

deathforce said:


> thanks for the advice
> 
> but i cant change the graphics card because i use it for animation and rendering other than games and all those softwares  work best with an nvidia card , we face many problems with pc's having ati radeon .
> 
> ...




Ya nvidia cards are better "even disney is using the Nvidia cards only . But the time has really changed dude .The Ati up to 3XXX series the cards are probably giving some minor issues not big problems

But i think u should really see the graphics reviews not in games as well as the graphical usage of the Ati 4850 & 4870 , many game developing companies are using 
Ati cards now . check with GOOGLE reviews 

Asus P5Q-pro cost around 9K not more than that , Then Nvidia cards cannot use with Crossfire technology .

With Nvidia chipset boards are used for SLi !!!

Q9300 is not much differ from Q8200 , but the Core clock speed is little higher thats all & only Rs 500 more for Q9300 """""""""Q 9300 - 13K''''''

*If u really need a good Performance processor then select the Q9450 which has 12MB L2 cache + 1333FsB """"gr8 performance""""" -----> 14K''''''''''''''


by mY opinion Do Not WasTe MonEy On tHe CabinEt *,,, go For Zebronics ANTIBIOTICS , REAPER Which has 2 LED fans and 3 extra fittable fans 


*





*


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi damngoodman999,

you suggested me to wait for AMD phenom 2 processors... any idea about their expected available date in india... My budget for mobo and proccy is 15k... can i be able to accommodate phenom 2 in that budget...

At present I am thinking of c2d e8400 @ 8.8k + MSI P45 Neo-F @ 6k - 14.8k... if the wait is worth then i will choose to wait.. but the problem is i cant wait for more than few weeks...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2008)

What's your rig, damngoodman999???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2008)

What's your rig, damngoodman999???


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

10k phenom procc
5k mobo

Total 15k against dualcore INTEL @ 14.8k

So which is better u say


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 31, 2008)

that sounds like a good deal.. but what if the processor price is not what we expected... and the most important thing is would i be able to get a phenom by mid jan..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 31, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Hi damngoodman999,
> 
> you suggested me to wait for AMD phenom 2 processors... any idea about their expected available date in india... My budget for mobo and proccy is 15k... can i be able to accommodate phenom 2 in that budget...
> 
> At present I am thinking of c2d e8400 @ 8.8k + MSI P45 Neo-F @ 6k - 14.8k... if the wait is worth then i will choose to wait.. but the problem is i cant wait for more than few weeks...




hi

See dont ever think about the DUAL CORE its outdated now , Quad is all now u have .... phenom2 920 & 940 is launched on 9th Jan/09. 

phenom 2 940 ---> 3Ghz 8MB L2 cache + L3 cache 45nm ... which even competes with Q9550 price is little high 11K - 12K ,, AMD not officially said

But dont worry AMD phenom 2 920 --> 2.8Ghz 8MB L2 cache + L3 cache 45nm  ... price is 9K to 10K  ,,,, this is equal to Q9450 even beats sometimes ----> this worth ur needs

mobo not a problem in AMD !!!!



nvidiageek said:


> What's your rig, damngoodman999???




I am using two rigs now @ home

AMD rig :: using for games & applications

AMD phenom X4 9550 - OCed 2.53Ghz 
4 GB RAM 667Mhz
Asus M3A78-Em mobo
PALIT HD 4850 
250GB + 160GB + 500GB ext HDD
LG dvd writer
Zebronics REAPER cabby
Cooler master EXT power 600watts
Viewsonic 19" monitor
Creative Audigy 5.1[sound card ]
Creative 5.1 inspire
Logitech normal Keyboard
i ball laser mouse


Intel rig ::: using it for LINUX 

Intel DUAL CORE 3.44Ghz 
Intel 945GNTL board
160Gb HDD
XFX geforce 7300LE 512mb
samsung DVD writer
Samsung 15" CRT


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> that sounds like a good deal.. but what if the processor price is not what we expected... and the most important thing is would i be able to get a phenom by mid jan..?



Yup, Phenomby mid jan, DDR2 Phenom

DDR3 Phenom in Mid-Feb


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok.. good then... I will wait for the phenom2 to hit the market...

one little doubt... which proccy is better if phenom2 date gets shifted... c2d e8400 or Phenom X4 9950 Quad-Core Black?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 31, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> Ok.. good then... I will wait for the phenom2 to hit the market...
> 
> one little doubt... which proccy is better if phenom2 date gets shifted... c2d e8400 or Phenom X4 9950 Quad-Core Black?




9950 is quad core ----> if u ask before 2 months means i would be saying E8400 but now after looking at the GTA-4 "Quad core plays well"

And also farcry 2 which is good @ Quad ... 

But dont select OLD phenoms ,,, check the BENCHMARKS of phenom 2 940 ,, u wont belive it ["EXTREMELY BENCHMARKED"]

just type in google => *phenom 2 940 benchmarks*


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 31, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> 9950 is quad core ----> if u ask before 2 months means i would be saying E8400 but now after looking at the GTA-4 "Quad core plays well"
> 
> And also farcry 2 which is good @ Quad ...
> 
> ...



I think GTA 4 is a bad example for evaluating processor performance with its issues.. that said I'm inclined to buy phenom 9950 be if phenom 2 date gets shifted.... Can you give some motherboards for this proccy... I need to wait for 10 more days it seeems... atleast I'll get an idea about what an AMD motherboard has to offer....

I think i have long past crossed the irritation line.. Please excuse me for that...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 31, 2008)

spidy333 said:


> I think GTA 4 is a bad example for evaluating processor performance with its issues.. that said I'm inclined to buy phenom 9950 be if phenom 2 date gets shifted.... Can you give some motherboards for this proccy... I need to wait for 10 more days it seeems... atleast I'll get an idea about what an AMD motherboard has to offer....
> 
> I think i have long past crossed the irritation line.. Please excuse me for that...




Dude , the GTA-4 is multicore enhanced that means it fully utilize the 4 cores of the proccy ... the previous games which utilize only 2 cores maximum 

from GTA-4 on wards the games developed for  4 cores or multicore


Plz dont buy the AMD 9950 proccy dude surely u wont satisfy ,, less L2 cache & L3 cache 

AMD phenom 2 is officialy announced by the AMD the release date is on the 9th jan .

only 2 proccy is released 920 & 940

considering mobo

780g & 790g chipsets are the latest board available right now 

with the crossfire support the mobo is available for 5k  ---> choose Jetway & Biostar 

without crossfire u can have for 4k --->Asus , jetway , ECS , Biostar on the 780G chipset


*dude see i bought my AMD quad proccy with *my friend ,, my friend bought E 8500 + MSi P45 platinum board + palit HD 4850  =>Rs 30500 /-

i bought 
AMD phenom X4 9550 + Asus M3A78-Em board + Palit Hd 4850 = Rs 20700/-

Both the performance are same but when we play crysis 15% of the FPS decreases for me  , Farcry 2  10% decresed and GTA - 4 10% fps decresed for him , NFS prostreet equal FPS

computing speed is considered as same some time my system gets slow on the startup & gets up normal AMD phenom 9550 after 6 hours of continous gaming my system slows up little ===> heats up little bit @ load ,, E 8500 can stablize the game for long period and runs cool , after 11 hours of continous gaming even E 8500 hangs up little  ===> runs very cool @ Load


THIS performance is tested by us ,, its really truth the OLD games E8500 sure wins
From GTA-4 AMD phenom 9550 10% more FPS than Core2Duo

IS THIS ENOUGH DUDE !!!


----------



## spidy333 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks very much for your efforts... If phenom 2 gets out by its announced date.. then i will definitely select it... fingers crossed... hope they make it to here in india also by the same time....


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 31, 2008)

But keep in mind the DDR2 Phenom II's will be relased but will get outdated very soon, say by May-June 2009, cuz DDR3 Phenom will replace them.

However, the price of DDR2 Phenom and a DDR2 Phenom based rig will be much much lesser than DDR3 for a li'l performance down.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 31, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> But keep in mind the DDR2 Phenom II's will be relased but will get outdated very soon, say by May-June 2009, cuz DDR3 Phenom will replace them.
> 
> However, the price of DDR2 Phenom and a DDR2 Phenom based rig will be much much lesser than DDR3 for a li'l performance down.




You are right cause = DDR 3 prices will sure fall in Apr/09 ,, Phenom 2 940 will not be the future proof in performance ... but can use it for budget gaming

Very late in launching the Phenom 2


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 1, 2009)

Very 45nm according to me from AMD shud have come out long time bak


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 1, 2009)

Can anyone help building a rig for me? Budget 20k.
I need Proccy, Mobo, RAM, GFx Card, PSU.


----------



## smartking (Jan 1, 2009)

i am planning to buy a new low end gaming rig in about a month for ~22-23k....

i've chosen the following confg:
Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ ~5200
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 (32 MB Buffer) 500GB @ ~ 3000
Transcend 3GB 800mhz  (2GB + 1GB) @ ~1800
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ ~ 5800
Cooler Master Extreme Plus 500W @ ~ 2800
Cabinet @ ~1100

is the above conf good???
and which motherboard should i opt for??? (will like to go for a cheaper one but not more than 4000-4200)... and also suggest the cabinet...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 1, 2009)

smartking said:


> i am planning to buy a new low end gaming rig in about a month for ~22-23k....
> 
> i've chosen the following confg:
> Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ ~5200
> ...



Sorry dude the Best mobo is between 5-6k 

Then all the items are nice go for it , gr8 budget


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 1, 2009)

This is confuguration I planned . Please suggest any necessary changes specially on motherboard.Budget for motherboard <or equal to5k. Budget for CPU<35k


Motherboard: Giagabyte G31 OR P35 P45 OR P55 Or Biostar tp45 OR MSI P35 Neo-F (budget<5k)
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300
Cooling: Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 
RAM: Transcend 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz 
GPU: Palit HD 4850 512MB
HDD: Western Digital 640GB SATAII 
Cabinet: Antec 300 OR Cooler Master Elite 334 ATX
SMPS: Corsair VX450


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

MSI P35 Neo F.
Better Get MSI p45 Neo F Rs. 5200


----------



## janitha (Jan 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> MSI P35 Neo F.
> Better Get MSI p45 Neo F Rs. 5200



Is it really available @ that price?


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my configuration. Please suggest any necessary changes specially on motherboard.Budget for motherboard <or equal to5k. Budget for CPU <or equal TO 5K.


Motherboard: Giagabyte G31 OR P35 P45 OR P55 Or Biostar tp45 OR MSI P35 Neo-F (budget<5k)
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300
Cooling: Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 
RAM: Transcend 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz 
GPU: Palit HD 4850 512MB
HDD: Western Digital 640GB SATAII 
Cabinet: Antec 300 
SMPS: Corsair VX450 
Optical Drive: Any Optical drive for 1,2k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 1, 2009)

rajatgarewal said:


> This is confuguration I planned . Please suggest any necessary changes specially on motherboard.Budget for motherboard <or equal to5k. Budget for CPU<35k
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Giagabyte G31 OR P35 P45 OR *P55* Or Biostar tp45 OR MSI P35 Neo-F (budget<5k)
> ...




P55 chipset ????


Dude , i am not saying this because i am using AMD ,, u can choose AMD phenom 9550 quad core for ur budget ,, surely u would impressed with Quad core in now a days application ,, please dont go for dual cores ,, if so u want dual core go for E8400/E8500 which is powerful

Dont want AMD phenom if u getting 3rd part cpu cooler means right away go for E8400 :: find it cheap anywhere else

For Artic cooling Freezer ::: select the ASUS SILENT KNIGHT (or) THERMAL RIGHT ULTIMA

i ll give u some config choose from it

Core2Duo E8400 
MSI P45 neo
ASUS silent knight
4GB 800
palit HD 4850
500GB seagate
Zebbronics Antbiotics
CM 600Watts Extreme power

8400 + 5800 + 2600 + 2200 + 9500 + 2800 + 1600 + 3400   => Rs36300/-

Sorry for adding 1400/-

But with is u OC ur CPU to 4Ghz & above with Asus Silent Knight CPU cooler

It beats Q6600 in performance using OCing to 4Ghz


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 1, 2009)

I am confused between MSI p45, Giagabyte(P35 or 45 ) and Biostar P45. And my budget is 5k. Also for ATI 4850, Corsair VX450 is enough?


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

janitha said:


> Is it really available @ that price?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1021376&postcount=63



rajatgarewal said:


> I am confused between MSI p45, Giagabyte(P35 or 45 or 55) and Biostar P45. And my budget is 5k. Also for ATI 4850, Corsair VX450 is enough?



If you have budget prob get MSI p35 Neo F for Rs. 4500
It's give only 2-5% less performance than p45 chipset.

Corsair VX450is enough to run HD4850.


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 1, 2009)

and is should i go for Zebronics Antibiotic or Coolermaster or Antec 300 Cabinets.


----------



## smartking (Jan 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> > Originally Posted by smartking
> > i am planning to buy a new low end gaming rig in about a month for ~22-23k....
> >
> > i've chosen the following confg:
> ...



as in above posts is MSI p35 Neo F(Rs. 4500) a good motherboard, also plz tell me some other motherboards in this range...


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 1, 2009)

Since my budget for CPU is 35k so can i go for Intel E8400 or AMD 9550 quad? Please also mention their cost...and for ram should I go for G-skill or Transcend Ram(please mention cost and MHz)


----------



## earlyman21 (Jan 2, 2009)

IS Corsair vx 450 or Cooler master EX 500 w sufficient 4 9800 gtx+ graphic cards ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dont go for P35 chipsets board ,,, please !!


@rajatgarewal

U can sure go for AMD phenom 9550 quad ,,, but my opinion u buying for games  with HD 4850 ,,, go for E8400 with ASUS Silent Knight CPU cooler :::: U can overclock more than 4GHZ

Transcend RAM is good ,, go for it


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2009)

rajatgarewal said:


> and is should i go for Zebronics Antibiotic or Coolermaster or Antec 300 Cabinets.



Go for CoolerMaster CM690 Cabby ( Around Rs. 4000 ). It's better than Zebronics Antibiotic & Antec 300.



rajatgarewal said:


> Since my budget for CPU is 35k so can i go for Intel E8400 or AMD 9550 quad? Please also mention their cost...and for ram should I go for G-skill or Transcend Ram(please mention cost and MHz)



Very few games are quad core optimized. as of now You can go for e8400.

*But multi core is the future. So I would recomend C2Q Q8200 ( Rs. 9800 )* A oced q8200 @ 3GHz can beat Phenom 9950 easily.
It's better than AMD quad cores. ( Agena Core )



earlyman21 said:


> IS Corsair vx 450 or Cooler master EX 500 w sufficient 4 9800 gtx+ graphic cards ?



Go for Corsair VX450. It's enough to run 9800GTx+ & ATI HD4850 cards.



damngoodman999 said:


> Dont go for P35 chipsets board ,,, please !!
> 
> 
> @rajatgarewal
> ...



Are there any particular issue with p35 chipset. Just curious.

Is not Q8200 is a better choice. Just OC it to 3Ghz & it can even beat Phenom 9950 ( Agena Core ) & e8400 easily. Regarding Gaming, Multimedia & Image editing apps.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2009)

earlyman21 said:


> IS Corsair vx 450 or Cooler master EX 500 w sufficient 4 9800 gtx+ graphic cards ?


Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this a good motherboard for its price.. for AMD processors... i think it supports AM3 also...

Biostar TA790GX A2+

A little query to damngoodman999 about the 10% drops in FPS compared to E8500... What FPS range are you referring... like 60 FPS or closer to 30FPS which can seriously impact the gaming experience.. I have seen some benchmarks where 9950BE lags only by a few frames when compared to E8400 and that too around 60FPS at lower resolutions.. and at higher resolutions all CPUs are performing relatively same as graphics card is becoming the bottleneck..


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 2, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Can anyone help building a rig for me? Budget 20k.
> I need Proccy, Mobo, RAM, GFx Card, PSU.



Errs.. Any help here? I dont know nothing about the newest breed of CPUs, Chipsets..


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 2, 2009)

for how much can i get gskill 1Ghz 4Gb and transcend 800Mhz 4GB???

And finally suggest me a small cabinet upto 3kk that would be able to handle ATI Radeon 4850

And finally suggest me a small cabinet upto 3kk that would be able to handle ATI Radeon 4850


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 2, 2009)

@ ironmanforever:

for 20 K 

E7300 -- 5.5k
G31 S2L Gigabyte - 2.5
2GB Transcend 800 Mhz stick -- 1.3
corsair VX450 - -  4k
Palit 9600 GT -- 6 k

total 19.3 k.

But still u should mention ur usage pattern for more precise config.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 2, 2009)

@ ironmanforever:

for 20 K 

E7300 -- 5.5k
G31 S2L Gigabyte - 2.5
2GB Transcend 800 Mhz stick -- 1.3
corsair VX450 - -  4k
Palit 9600 GT -- 6 k

total 19.3 k.

But still u should mention ur usage pattern for more precise config.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 3, 2009)

Please help me out with this: i need a config, without monitor, without gpu, max budget = 20k.

In this, i need a good mobo, suggest any of the GeForce 9300 chipset mobos or having an equivalent good chipset from the raedon category.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 3, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> Is this a good motherboard for its price.. for AMD processors... i think it supports AM3 also...
> 
> *Biostar TA790GX A2+*
> 
> A little query to damngoodman999 about the 10% drops in FPS compared to E8500... What FPS range are you referring... like 60 FPS or closer to 30FPS which can seriously impact the gaming experience.. I have seen some benchmarks where 9950BE lags only by a few frames when compared to E8400 and that too around 60FPS at lower resolutions.. and at higher resolutions all CPUs are performing relatively same as graphics card is becoming the bottleneck..




*Biostar TA790GX A2+ , but its not stable board i heard of it ,, not sure check the other reviews but the mobo cost around 5K only...

*I agree with spidy333

but , AMD 9950 will better but i am comparing with AMD phenom 2 940 ... E 8400/8500 times out ,, when we say dual cores these 2 are best

comparing Quads within 10K ,, u can surely go for AMD 9950 ,, u r right @ the higher resolution with the GFX card like HD 4850 , 4870 , 9800GTX+ , gtx 260 etc will not make any difference between the CPU's ,, just enough to run the game the process is needed .

My opnion sure u can wait for AMD phenom 2 940 ,,,  & then choose ur option ;;;; K

THEN WHICH GFX card  u have decided to BUY ,, ????


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *Biostar TA790GX A2+ , but its not stable board i heard of it ,, not sure check the other reviews but the mobo cost around 5K only...
> 
> *I agree with spidy333
> 
> ...



I am going with HD4850 as of now and later might upgrade it to a HD4850X2 or HD4870... 

I've read some reviews about that motherboard and it surely seemed to be unstable.. on newegg only 58% voted it 5 and 22% voted it 4... I dont know whether this is good or not.. at 5k it seems vfm is high for this mobo..

And as 4850x2 and 4870x2 are there I dont think crossfire would help anything.. so can you suggest any mobo at the same price range with 790GX+SB750 (or similiar) without crossfire..

I will surely wait for phenom2's and then only make my final decision about the rig.. I will going to my local shop and see if I can get any second hand amd processor which i can return after few days once phenom2 gets released (I seriously doubt that they will have something like that and they are willing to).


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2009)

rajatgarewal said:


> for how much can i get gskill 1Ghz 4Gb and transcend 800Mhz 4GB???
> 
> And finally suggest me a small cabinet upto 3kk that would be able to handle ATI Radeon 4850
> 
> And finally suggest me a small cabinet upto 3kk that would be able to handle ATI Radeon 4850



4GB Transcend for 2.4k best bet

CM Elite 334 @ 2k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 3, 2009)

@spidy333


Me too searching for second hand to use another rig for my virus pen drives and other media devices

mobo & processor for 3K


----------



## prateekchanda (Jan 3, 2009)

C2D           3.00GHz    E8400                                              .........................................8800
Intel          DP35DP      Intel P35  Express Chip 1333 FSB       ...........5050
Palit          9800GT      512MB DDR3 PCI .............................7450
Viewsonic  VX2235wm-5    22" 2ms & 1000:1(typ)               .........11800 
Kingston DDR 2  5-5-5-15 800 Mhz 2x2GB Kit                       .............2200
Seagate    Sata 2    500 GB (32 MB Buffer)                          ....................3500
Microsoft      Wireless Optical Desktop 3000 Key + Mouse    ..2450
I-Ball    Gamer Cabinet    (With 400W SMPS) .................                      1600
CoolerMaster      RS500-PCARA3   Extreme Power + 500W    ...2800
Mercury    600VA ...............................................                                                              2000


Creative    Inspire    5.1 Spkrs M5200 ..........................3950
            OR
Altec Lansing      VS3251E      5.1 Spkrs                              ...........................3400
                                                                                    which one is better

Need Review and  fine tuning pplz
I live in delhi and will be buying from nehruplace
also are there any other shops with good prices other than 
Cost2cost, computer empire and RR sys

Basically building this for Gaming, Vmware and gynamips lots of it and movies
thanks in advance


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 3, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> C2D           3.00GHz    E8400                                              .........................................8800
> Intel          DP35DP      Intel P35  Express Chip 1333 FSB       ...........5050
> Palit          9800GT      512MB DDR3 PCI .............................7450
> Viewsonic  VX2235wm-5    22" 2ms & 1000:1(typ)               .........11800
> ...




PSU is heavy bottle neck !!!!!!!!!

u cannot overclock with INTEl board !!!!


Monitor is decent one !!!


Here is my config @ ur budget ,,& it can be more faster in games

AMD phenom 9550 Quad core ---> 6850
Asus mobo ----> 4000
DDR 2 ram 4 GB --->2200
Palit HD 4850 ---->9600
Seagate 500 GB --->3400
Viewsonic  VX2235wm-5    22" 2ms & 1000:1(typ)               .........11800 
PSU ---->coolermaster 600 watts or corsair VX450


other things u listed is pretty good ,, go with it

If u choose intel rig means 

Intel core2quad Q6600 --->9500
MSI p45 neo ---->6000


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> PSU is heavy bottle neck !!!!!!!!!
> 
> u cannot overclock with INTEl board !!!!
> 
> ...



Is it so ? I never knew the 9550 was faster than E8400 in games . Thanks for enlightening me Mr.DAAMIT Fanboy .

@OP :-
Go for 

E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Dell 228WFP 22" LCD
Corsair VX450W

If this shoots out of budget, replace the E8400 with E7300 and it will still be faster than X4 9550.


----------



## prateekchanda (Jan 3, 2009)

hi damngoodman999
i do need a intel rig
and the mobo should have RAID & eSata
can u suggest a mobo with these requirements
also as far as Ocing is concerned I'd avoid it till the thing goes smoothly (i wish it goes long)
will corsair VX450 be sufficient if i do RAID and add 1 extra HDD



Psychosocial said:


> Is it so ? I never knew the 9550 was faster than E8400 in games . Thanks for enlightening me Mr.DAAMIT Fanboy .
> 
> @OP :-
> Go for
> ...




Dell 228WFP 22" LCD <-- Got everything I want but whats the Price here?


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 3, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> hi damngoodman999
> i do need a intel rig
> and the mobo should have RAID & eSata
> can u suggest a mobo with these requirements
> ...



I am also in the same budget range but I'm neutral about AMD and Intel thing.. As I received suggestions from lot of people to wait for phenom2's.. which are supposed to lineup with Q9400 or above will give best bang for your bucks...

a Q9400 intel rig is costing around 54k and the AMD rig will cost 5k less if the expected pricing of phenom2 falls under 9-10k range. The choice is yours. I will get quotations from here.. but i dont think here i will get what i want.. so i am sure that i will visit nehru place probable next sunday. I hope phenom2's will be available by that time.

I forgot to add that for 54k I am getting a 19'' monitor and 2.1 speaker system only..


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 3, 2009)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> IronManForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, my needs surpass my budget! So I need something thats good at everything.
- Virtualisation (So I'll need 2x2GB RAM)
- Ripping/Encoding Movies
- Casual Gaming ( My Monitor is gonna be Full HD)

I can wait if prices are to fall, heard after 15 Jan we'll see some price cuts.
RAM is already hell cheap, Transcend 2GB 800Mhz stick can be bought for 1k or so.

I can extend my budget to 25,000. But apart *Proccy, Mobo, RAM, GFx Card*, PSU; I'll also need a Cabinet and 2.1 Speakers.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 3, 2009)

@ironman: For 25 k and ur needs ... i will suggest u AMD rig (if u dont have any problem from AMD ) 

Because for Virtualisation, AMD quads are better than Intel E series Core 2 duos. And for Encoding and Ripping, more cores are always better. So here it goes...

AMD X4 9550 -- 6850
Asus M2N VM DVI -- 3100 
2 x2 GB 800 Mhz  -- 2000 
Corsair VX450/ CM 500 -- 4k / 3k 
Zebronics Bijli Cabby -- 1.1k
Altec Lansing 2.1 Bx sumthing -- 1.2k 
9600 GT Palit  -- 6k

Total 24250 Rs .... keeping room for unexptected prise rise (if any), or if budget allows than any better cabby from Zebby.

For ur usage, this is the best VFM config.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 3, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Is it so ? I never knew the 9550 was faster than E8400 in games . Thanks for enlightening me Mr.DAAMIT Fanboy .
> 
> @OP :-
> Go for
> ...




I knew that E8400 is faster than AMD 9550 ,

BUT i dont suggest DUAL CORES now , ask every one in GTA-4 which is faster 

E8400 is faster in games which is everyone know , but the fact is i am giving it for future proof , though AMD phenom 2 940 is AM2+ socket remember* MR.Psycho* 

I think u got the previews about AMD phenom 2 940/920 , no Dual cores can stand with it !!!



prateekchanda said:


> hi damngoodman999
> i do need a intel rig
> and the mobo should have RAID & eSata
> can u suggest a mobo with these requirements
> ...




Sorry if i add AMD rig cause ,, i am really think about phenom 2

i have listed the intel rig down , by the way u can even go for Q6600 but that is cost 9k

Wait for a week 9th AMD phenom 2 is launching ,, check the reviews severely beats every core2Duos & Quads in intel

Especially the phenom 2 940 is good bench marked --> but dont compare with corei7

AMD phenom 2 940 cost below 12K 

orelse u can go for phenom 2 920 below 10K

Then DELL 228WFP is good instead of that go for DELL 2208WFP which is much better in resolution

MSi P45  raid ???  i dont know,, the ASUS boards have software raid support


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 3, 2009)

guys which mobo is better
P5N OR P5Q? and which would be cheaper?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 3, 2009)

QuickSilver said:


> guys which mobo is better
> P5N OR P5Q? and which would be cheaper?




P5Q- pro my opinion ,, it has 8 phase power system & good OCing capabilities too

i surely dont know about P5N???


P5Q-pro =>8900/-


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> I knew that E8400 is faster than AMD 9550 ,
> 
> BUT i dont suggest DUAL CORES now , ask every one in GTA-4 which is faster
> 
> ...



I wasnt comparing the Phenom 2... only the E8400 and 9550. And there are only few games right now which supports Quad Cores and it will be so for a few months. And remember, the 'Previews' can say anything but its the reviews which really count. AMD or Intel or NVIDIA, every company brags about their product as much as they can. Anyways, I dont care what you suggest to other people bcoz its not me who is losing money. So lets stay in peace and be friendly. BTW, thanks for complementing me .


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

Will the CM690 cabby from coolermaster with its default PSU can power HD4850 and probably a phenom2 or phenom 9950be.. and if so what about overclocking..

Which one is better among these two psu's.. zebronics pro 500w or coolermaster extreme 600w..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 4, 2009)

Phenom 2 is 45nm & OCing processor ,, final touch in OCing is 6.3 on the phenom2 with LN2

i ran the phenom 9550 with the 400watts psu ,, the main thing is GFX card should have best PSU .


----------



## janitha (Jan 4, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> Will the CM690 cabby from coolermaster with its default PSU can power HD4850 and probably a phenom2 or phenom 9950be.. and if so what about overclocking..
> 
> Which one is better among these two psu's.. zebronics pro 500w or coolermaster extreme 600w..



CM690 doesn't include a PSU.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> Will the CM690 cabby from coolermaster with its default PSU can power HD4850 and probably a phenom2 or phenom 9950be.. and if so what about overclocking..
> 
> *Which one is better among these two psu's.. zebronics pro 500w or coolermaster extreme 600w..*



CM Extreme 600W


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

So regarding the cabinet+PSU.. which gives best value for money.. and my budget for these two is roughly 5k..

Zebronics Bijli  (<--- I'm buying a new system and I'm also not an enthusiast overclocker.. I'll do overclocking if some buggy game gets on my way giving less frames.. Should I be happy with this one)
NZXT Alpha
CM 590
CM 690

if you can give prices also then it would be great... depending on the price i will go with zebronics or coolermaster psu as cm one is more expensive...

I know some cabbies go out of my budget.. but if it is worth i might adjust some other thing to fit them in...


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2009)

*CM600W W Ex 3.5K*


NZXT Alpha 3K *( Good )*
*CM 690 4K  ( Best - IMO )*
Don't Know about CM590 ( is it centurion - then It's 3rd IMO )

*Zebronics Bijli ( Best Value Category Cabby For Rs. 1050 W/O PSU )*
I am using it 

*Too Sum up it all go with Bijli + CM 600W Ex
Total Rs. 4500 or so*


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of this finally...

AMD Phenom 9950BE or Phenom II 920 - 9800
Biostar TA790GX A2+ - 5000
Palit HD4850 - 9000
Dell 1909 - 9100
Seagate 500GB 32MB buffer - 3500
Kingston 2x2GB RAM @ 800Mhz - 2200
Samsung DVDRW - 1200
Logitech Keybd+Mouse - 700
Creative Inspire 2.1 - 1350
Dlink Wireless Adapter - 1100
Numeric UPS 600VA - 1950
Zebronics Bijli (without PSU) - 1050
Coolermaster Extreme 600W - 3450

Total - 49400.

Need some mosfet cooling solution for that motherboard.. any suggestions?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2009)

Change these:
CM Elite 334 Cabinet @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
Palit HD4850 SONIC @ 9.5k
Logitech X210 2.1 Speakers @ 2.4k

And the procc, wait for the Phenom II X4 920.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 4, 2009)

CM 600 WAtts is really ok with COrsair VX450 watts ,, & HD 4850 Sonic i heard some problems regarding ???


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Change these:
> CM Elite 334 Cabinet @ 2k
> Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
> *Palit HD4850 SONIC @ 9.5k*
> ...



In itwares site it shows that it is at 11.5k.. from where I can get it at 9.5k?

Also anything special that Elite 334 cabinet offers compared to Bijli..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 4, 2009)

Much cooler, check local dealers for sonic


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am afraid here in roorkee.. there are no local dealers for palit..


----------



## skippednote (Jan 4, 2009)

Guys i need the best config for 16-17k.  I'll need it for photoshop and gaming. I'll be adding a graphics card later.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 4, 2009)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> @ironman: For 25 k and ur needs ... i will suggest u AMD rig (if u dont have any problem from AMD )
> 
> Because for Virtualisation, AMD quads are better than Intel E series Core 2 duos. And for Encoding and Ripping, more cores are always better. So here it goes...
> 
> ...


Thanks. No, no, I aint skeptical about AMD. But the thing is; availability is a question. I'm buying from Siliguri, doubt about the availability of Phenom 9550. 

- Will Phenom 9550 work on AM3 Motherboard? 
- Will Phenom 2 work on AM2+ Motherboard?

- Is Asus M2N VM(the one you recommended) an AM2+ Motherboard?

- Why 9600 GT? Wont ATi card be better with AMD rig?
- How about HD 4670, doesnt it perform better than 9600GT?


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 4, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Thanks. No, no, I aint skeptical about AMD. But the thing is; availability is a question. I'm buying from Siliguri, doubt about the availability of Phenom 9550.
> 
> - Will Phenom 9550 work on AM3 Motherboard?
> - Will Phenom 2 work on AM2+ Motherboard?
> ...



- Will Phenom 9550 work on AM3 Motherboard?    *No, neither will Phenom 2.*
- Will Phenom 2 work on AM2+ Motherboard?       *Yes.*

- Is Asus M2N VM(the one you recommended) an AM2+ Motherboard? *It does support Am2+ CPU's.*

- Why 9600 GT? Wont ATi card be better with AMD rig?  No, there is nuthing like tht. Only u can save some power using ATI card on AMD mobo becoz of their hybrid power feature.


- How about HD 4670, doesnt it perform better than 9600GT?  Nopes.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 4, 2009)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> - Will Phenom 9550 work on AM3 Motherboard? No, neither will Phenom 2.


So AM3 is for Deneb/whatever? Damn! AMD is so confusing me. And Phenom 2 is for older AM2+ socket?



			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> - Will Phenom 2 work on AM2+ Motherboard? Yes.


So the Mobo you suggested (Asus M2N VM) will support Phenom 2?
Then I guess I'll buy a low end X2 for now. And buy Phenom 2 when it becomes available/affordable. 
Or maybe I'll wait till Phenom 2.



> - Why 9600 GT? Wont ATi card be better with AMD rig? No, there is nuthing like tht. Only u can save some power using ATI card on AMD mobo becoz of their hybrid power feature.


I know that.  But some time ago (2-3 years); Ati cards did not work best on nVidia chipsets. Hence I asked it to be sure. And Asus M2N Vm wont support Hybrid Power AFAIK.

Thanks. Still I'm afraid of availability in Siliguri. Lemme check out. I dont even live in Siliguri, just buying there.


Last question. What's the max processor AM2 supports? Oh! wait, I can google for all that.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 4, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> So AM3 is for Deneb/whatever? Damn! AMD is so confusing me. And Phenom 2 is for older AM2+ socket?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AM3 is for DDR3 supporting proccy's. Phenom II 920,940 are AM2+, while Phenom II 945 is AM3. But AM3 Proccys will work on AM2+ mobo.

And yes, tht mobo will support Phenom II.

Or u can choose M2A VM with onboard AMD chipset. nd yes, these two dnt support Hybrid power.

And AM2 boards can support Till Phenom II 940.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 4, 2009)

So this is what it is.

AM3 is for DDR3 supporting Processors. (Phenom II 920/940 won't support DDR3)
AM2 supports till Phenom II. 
AM2+ is for use of AM3 proccies with DDR2 RAM, backward compatibility. Suppose I buy PhenomII 945 and I dont wanna buy a new AM3 board for it, I can use it with AM2+, with DDR2 RAM.

Did I get all of it right?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 4, 2009)

AM3 sockets are same as AM2+ , but the memory controller only differs 

there are no reviews about AMD phenom 2 945 & still 945 expected price is $345 @ the end of march the official price is announced


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 5, 2009)

Coolermaster 690
Coolermaster 590
Antec 300

I have some querys abt these cabinets..plzz answer..

1.Does CM690 have front usbs,headphone jacks just like CM590?
2.Are these two CM cabinets made of Aluminium or Steel?
3.How many front fan does these two CM cabinets have?  
4.Afterall,which one is best among these three in respect of COOLING?


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2009)

1. Yes
2. Aluminium
3. CM 590 has one 120mm front fan
    CM  690 has one 120mm front fan.
4. CM 690 is the best.


----------



## aneek (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,
I want to buy a new external HDD....My budget is about 4k.....Some one told me about the transend hdd....Please tell me what u all think.....Suggest me a good external hdd.....And also Plz state the limitations of thet hdd....


----------



## supercow (Jan 5, 2009)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Coolermaster 690
> Coolermaster 590
> Antec 300
> 
> ...



I did not come across any of the cooler master cabinets , but the ANTEC 300 is a no frills all aluminium case and focuses strongly on cooling , it does have front usb and headphone jack but it's not tool free design, the cooler masters are tool free. . .  If COOLING is ur priority then ANTEC is the BEST!!!!

ANTEC 300. ONE 120 mm REAR FAN. ONE 140 mm TOP FAN. Both have three adjustable speeds.Front two 120 mm fans (optional).


----------



## acewin (Jan 5, 2009)

@aneek, transcend or WD both are good you can easily get 250GB external HDD in 4K, get whichever comes of lesser price and you feel good.
You wont have any bad experience with their build and workability and speed.
Good Luck


----------



## prateekchanda (Jan 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> PSU is heavy bottle neck !!!!!!!!!
> 
> u cannot overclock with INTEl board !!!!
> 
> ...




but need more help guys

DP35DP have every thing i dream't off except it cant OC price is gud too

Viewsonic*  VX2235wm-5*: red a no of horror stories for VX2235wm but all r dated in late 2007 so might it be possible Viewsonic have sorted out the glitches 

considered palit 4850 but they say out here, its got some heating problem but sonic edition rocks but for a 2.5K price <-not acceptable

 corsair cx450 is gud but expensive

I want to keep costs manageable want max bang for buck instead of the best 

need a 5.1 sound system which is best b/w 4-6k

thaks


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 5, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> but need more help guys
> 
> DP35DP have every thing i dream't off except it cant OC price is gud too
> 
> ...




Who told palit HD 4850 has heating problem ???

Palit HD 4850 
                        Idle --->43* Degree 
                        Load-->54* Degree

i think u forgot to see the new new cooler of palit .... Its the best VLM gfx card under 10K

COrsAir is stable one u can get it ,, or else go for CM 500 watts PSu  cost around 2.5K

Creative Inspire 5.1 [M5300] good 5.1 speakers,get 5.1 sound blaster card for 900/-

Go for DEll 2208WFP for 13100/- instead of Viewsonic *


PALIT HD 4850 iS ReaL BeSt BAnG For BuCk ---- Check EverY Where 
*


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 5, 2009)

just offtopic.. browsing some branded desktops and came through this.. priced at 79,900 from Dell.. Dell Studio XPS destop.. it has got i7-920,x58 mobo, 3gb ddr3, hd 4850, bluray burner, 24'' monitor...

I mean how can dell get it for such a low price.. I wont buying it because it just 30k more than my budget.. but just curious about it...


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 5, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> So this is what it is.
> 
> AM3 is for DDR3 supporting Processors. (Phenom II 920/940 won't support DDR3)
> AM2 supports till Phenom II.
> ...



Yes.
Yes
Yes, Am2+ is for AM2, AM2+ nd AM3.

For more info, AM2/AM2+ is 940 Pin socket...whereas AM3 is 938 Pin. so now u know


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 5, 2009)

@ topgear

You have Zebronics bijli Cabinet + cm500watt....how it's performance..I mean is it performs COOl & SILENT?...or little bit noisy...

It seems that Antec300 is better as it has 2front 120mm fan..it made up of solid steel..also weighty...in which shop of Kolkata it can be found, also the rate.....i have a chance to replace my old damn cabinet..


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ Lolz 

I've Zebronics Bijli + Colorsit Dual Fan 450W PSU  - It's just performs great - No noise
Voltage never drops on 12V rail 

I don't know which shop sells Antec cabbys 
But you can get CM690from M.D. Computers ( It Has provision for Total 12  120mm fans - though it supports one 200mm top fan - though don't sure )
Check the website of CM


----------



## realdan (Jan 7, 2009)

> Last edited by Choto Cheeta; 27-07-2008 at 01:57 PM. Reason: Price and hardware update



looks like havent been updated for ages in computer time


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 7, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> just offtopic.. browsing some branded desktops and came through this.. priced at 79,900 from Dell.. Dell Studio XPS destop.. it has got i7-920,x58 mobo, 3gb ddr3, hd 4850, bluray burner, 24'' monitor...
> 
> I mean how can dell get it for such a low price.. I wont buying it because it just 30k more than my budget.. but just curious about it...


WHere did u see this?


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> WHere did u see this?



Here it is.. 

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/...top-studioxps-435mt?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

 Is it some error or on some discount.. If calculated individually the total surely reaches 95k.. great buy surely..


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jan 8, 2009)

One of my friend intends to buy a new computer for himself. 
Budget: Rs 25-27k
Usage: Occasional gaming, internet surfing and multimedia
He intends to buy an AMD based PC as his previous config was also AMD so not a problem with AMD processor.

The config which he has in mind right now is as follows-
Processor : AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H MB (Dont know if its compatible!!)
RAM : Kingston 2 x 1 GB DDR2 667 MHz
HDD :  Seagate 250 GB / 500 GB
Graphics Card : GeForce® 8600 GT 512MB DDR3 Standard
Monitor : ???
Power Supply : ???
Mouse : IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 SS / MX-518
Keyboard : Mostly Logitech ---- Not Decided
Optical Drive :  Lite-On 20X DVD Writer

According to my suggestions-
Processor: Some good AMD processor (no idea here) - Rs 4350
Motherboard : Jetway HA06  - Rs 5500
RAM : Kingston or Transcend 2 x 1 GB DDR2 667 MHz  Rs 1800
HDD :  WD 320GB or Seagate 500 GB - Rs 2500/Rs 3150
Graphics Card : GeForce 8600 GT 256MB/512MB DDR3 Rs 4500
Monitor : Viewsonic VA1912WB 19" LCD - Rs 7900
Power Supply : VIP Golden 450Watts or if budget permits then Cooler Master 500 W eXtreme Power Supply - Rs 1500/Rs 2650
DVD Writer: Samsung Octa Edge - Rs 1100
iBall or Microsoft Keyboard and Mouse combo - Rs 750
Approx cost : Rs 28k (its coz i don't know the prices for the mobo and other few components)
Plz give me suggestions regarding the above config.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2009)

Intel e2200 Rs. 3100  ( Just OC it to 3Ghz )
MSI P35 Neo F Rs. 4500
2x 1GB Transcend DDR2 800Mhz Rs. 1200
Seagate 250/320 GB Rs. 2100
Samsung DVD RW Rs. 1100
CM 500w ex Rs. 2700
Viewsonic 17'' VA1703WB (Wide Screen) Rs. 7700
GFX Card 9500GT 256MB DDR3 Rs. 3800
Cabby Zebronics Bijli Rs. 1050
KB+Mouse Logitech Rs. 700

Total Rs. 27950


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Nice suggestion topgear
But instead of spending 4.5 or 3.8k in 8600/9500 just get a HD4670(i dunno the exact price).
Rest seems good


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 8, 2009)

^ HD 4670 costs 5.5-6k


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok.... I am building my system this weekend..  everything is set except for the processor and motherboard.. 

I was thinking that I should go with Q6600 + GA-EP45-DS3L (I know that Q8200 is there but with lower clock, lesser cache, higher FSB, lower multiplier it has lot of cons compared to Q6600 except that its 45nm and runs cooler).. So thats a budget of 17k..

Is this ok.. I absolutely have of no intention of going for a duo.. Also phenom II is out.. so any suggestions regarding that..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 8, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> Ok.... I am building my system this weekend..  everything is set except for the processor and motherboard..
> 
> I was thinking that I should go with Q6600 + GA-EP45-DS3L (I know that Q8200 is there but with lower clock, lesser cache, higher FSB, lower multiplier it has lot of cons compared to Q6600 except that its 45nm and runs cooler).. So thats a budget of 17k..
> 
> Is this ok.. I absolutely have of no intention of going for a duo.. Also phenom II is out.. so any suggestions regarding that..




What man u r going on changing & changing u r spec !!!


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 8, 2009)

Heyy.. that 9950BE is almost equal when compared with Q6600 at stock speeds.. and that Biostar board has sufficient drawbacks..

I know that I went through a lot of configs.. its been very difficult.. I think I might go through with Q6600 as the gigabyte board seems to be a solid one..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 8, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> Heyy.. that 9950BE is almost equal when compared with Q6600 at stock speeds.. and that Biostar board has sufficient drawbacks..
> 
> I know that I went through a lot of configs.. its been very difficult.. I think I might go through with Q6600 as the gigabyte board seems to be a solid one..




Ya that s sounds gr8 ... but saturday ull know completely about phenom 2 even the prices


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 8, 2009)

I contacted one dealer and he quotes the prices roughly.. Phenom II 920 - 13.9k and Phenom II 940 - 15k-16k although he didn't say anything about their availability..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 8, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> Heyy.. that 9950BE is almost equal when compared with Q6600 at stock speeds.. and that Biostar board has sufficient drawbacks..
> 
> I know that I went through a lot of configs.. its been very difficult.. I think I might go through with Q6600 as the gigabyte board seems to be a solid one..



You sure wanna go with that mobo ? 

Instead, get a Q9300 and a MSI P45 NeoF.

Just my two cents.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 8, 2009)

the giga board is 6.8k and MSI one is 6k and the giga one is much better.. also it isnt affecting the budget that much.. the only way I can go for Q9300 is by getting a motherboard at 4-5k..


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Jan 8, 2009)

I am going to buy a WD320GB & will make my Seagete160GB to a external..so what is the pricerate of sata external casing?


----------



## acewin (Jan 9, 2009)

make a little changes hear and there or spend 1-2K extra and you will manage somehow.
what are the rest of components did you confirm on or have already bought till now

sata external casing comes in 600-700. This would be 3.5 inch case for desktop HDD


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 9, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> I contacted one dealer and he quotes the prices roughly.. Phenom II 920 - 13.9k and Phenom II 940 - 15k-16k although he didn't say anything about their availability..




In my area , phenom 2 920 quoted 12K inc VAT 13.5K for 940 inc VAT 

with out OCing 940 beats the Q9550 , OCing to 3.8GHZ it beats Corei7 920 
Thats why its so much impressive 

AMD boards -- go for asus board comes with all specs around 4 

Did u saw GURU3D website on the review of Phenom 2 920 & 940


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> In my area , phenom 2 920 quoted 12K inc VAT 13.5K for 940 inc VAT
> 
> with out OCing 940 beats the Q9550 , OCing to 3.8GHZ it beats Corei7 920
> Thats why its so much impressive
> ...



Yes I have read the reviews in some 5 sites like tomshardware, guru3d, anandtech.. they sounded very happy with its performance and recommended it also... But here the prices are problem.. Can you suggest the board for AMD processor..

Also does OSX86 runs on AMD processors.. with Intel it easily installs and runs..

If I change the combination to this.. GA-EP35-S3G + C2Q9300.. will this affect performance as it is a p35 chipset board..

EDIT: Asus M3A78-CM (780V/SB700) and Asus M3A78-CM (780G/SB700) are in my budget considering the Phenom II price here.. OSX86 isnt much of a concern as my laptop ca run it flawlessly with everything working..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 9, 2009)

^Great.

The Phenom II will be a great choice.

Go for Jetway HA06 and Phenom II 920


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

^The Jetway one seems to be a less popular board and I'm not able to find any reviews for that.. How about this mobo.. Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H..(I am somehow very impressed with Gigabyte boards.. probably the neat clean layout of their site and reviews).

 I am not yet finalized on Phenom II.. lets see how it goes.. If not phenom II then surely Q6600 as it seems to be a nice one except that it is old technology...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jetway is nice board !!!

though u can go for ASUS-M3A78-em board which cost around 4K . will be good on ur budget 

Never choose P35 chipset !!!

phenom 2 940 is wonderfull & gr8 in games .. only10% less performance in all game considering corei7 

Dont worry dude corei7 DDR3 so not comparable 

When considering DDR2 quads and Duos , seriously AMD wins the DDR2 proccy on phenom 2 920 & 940  ... go ahead 

Phenom 2 940 seriously beats Q9450 & 9550 , but in some cases almost equal to Q9550


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am not worried about core i7 nor I am bothered about it... Phenom II 940 seems to be doing a great job with its unlocked mutliplier..

But I've seen some OC benches for 920.. the core voltage is at around 1.56v which is sufficiently high.. I am not sure whether this mobos can handle that or not.. whereas Q6600 is proven OC'er.. 

As I'm on a tight budget.. I might not get a CPU cooler.. so I'm on stock.. I am expecting to OC the Q6600 to 2.6-2.8Ghz on stock as I am getting a pretty good motherboard.. Also the AMD cpus overclock well with 790GX/FX chipsets which wont fit in my budget.. So which is best.. these are too many variables to manage..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> In my area , phenom 2 920 quoted 12K inc VAT 13.5K for 940 inc VAT
> 
> with out OCing 940 beats the Q9550 , OCing to 3.8GHZ it beats Corei7 920
> Thats why its so much impressive
> ...



yeah but Core i7 920 gonna beat 940 [non oc'ed] If we O.C Core i7 920, then.............


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ Core i7 is lot lot faster than any Phenom processor that is available in the market. Even with overclocking, Phenom will not be able to threaten core i7.

Let's assemble core i7 rig:

1) processor: i7 920 for 13k-14k
2) mobo: Gigabyte X58 board:  14k-15k
3) DDR3 1333MHz ram (3 1gig sticks as it is triple channel): 9k total

Even without the GPU, this rig costs 36k atleast.

Let's see Phenom rig:

1) Phenom 940: Assume the price is 15k
2) ASUS or gigabyte 780G based motherboard: 5k-6k
3) 4Gb DDR2 800MHz RAM: 3k total

for 23k you get a system that can play games.
Add HD4850 for another 9.5k and you still save 3k over core i7 rig and you still have to buy a graphics card for core i7

I feel that either go for E8600 or Phenom II 940 or core i7 if you want to play games.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

^I think if anyone is getting Phenom II.. they will be better with 790GX/FX board instead of 780G as they will support much better overclocking than these..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2009)

780G is just an example. yes. 790FX is a better solution and it costs around 8k right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 9, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> yeah but Core i7 920 gonna beat 940 [non oc'ed] If we O.C Core i7 920, then.............


What about a 40k Mobo+Procc+DDR3 RAM for Core i7?

Hav u taken that in2 consideration?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 9, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> yeah but Core i7 920 gonna beat 940 [non oc'ed] If we O.C Core i7 920, then.............




corei7 is ddr3 ,, so not in the list !!

AMD is now finally satisfied Gamers need !!! 


*One thing i have severe Doubt which is , how E8400/8500/8600 is still giving the performance equal to Quad cores as it is Dual core one ???

Any one please clear me this one ... how wonder these dual cores are still match up with the Quad cores even the Quad core Clocks are more than 3Ghz ???*


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ It's not that dual cores are better than quad cores.

Game developers have not yet utilized the four core architecture. Once they concentrate on quad core and many-core processor, you will see Quad core easily beating dual core processors.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

Also you never cant compare clock to clock speed for AMD with Intel.. E8400 is at 3.0Ghz whereas Q9650 is 3.0Ghz which is clearly above the dual one in almost all benchmarks.. whereas Phenom II 940 at 3.0Ghz is roughly equaling Q9300 or Q9400 at 2.5-2.6Ghz..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 9, 2009)

But dude ,, dont go for AMD phenom 2 940 i think some reviews are not perfect better u choose Intel rig , cause its really worth on second hand sales 

Check completely if u r going for AMD phenom 940 , cause older phenom discovered the TLB issue after 2 months on release so check completely


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 9, 2009)

^Dont worry.. I've made my decision and it is Q6600... Even its a 2 year old technology Phenom II 920 is beating it by a little fraction and in some benchies Q6600 is ahead of it also.. So according to me even its a new technology its not new when it cant beat old..

As for future compatibility both motherboards will be worthless if I plan to make an upgrade.. Also did I talk about Vcore values needed for Phenom II 920 to overclock whereas Q6600 is a proven OC'er and draws less power.. 

I think Phenom II 940 is the way to go if any one is starting a build for quads but unfortunately my budget doesn't allow it.. So I'm better off with Intel.. I think I will get my system tomorrow or day-after-tomorrow..


----------



## TheG33k (Jan 9, 2009)

Can anyone give me the indian prices for 4850 1GB GDDR3 and 4850X2 2 GB GDDR3. 
I've checked the prices for 4850x2 1GB GDDR3(300$ newegg.com/24-27k on techshop.in and lynx-india.com) Also this does not make sense as 4870 X2 is available for 33k on techshop.in.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> ^Dont worry.. I've made my decision and it is Q6600... Even its a 2 year old technology Phenom II 920 is beating it by a little fraction and in some benchies Q6600 is ahead of it also.. So according to me even its a new technology its not new when it cant beat old..
> 
> As for future compatibility both motherboards will be worthless if I plan to make an upgrade.. Also did I talk about Vcore values needed for Phenom II 920 to overclock whereas Q6600 is a proven OC'er and draws less power..
> 
> I think Phenom II 940 is the way to go if any one is starting a build for quads but unfortunately my budget doesn't allow it.. So I'm better off with Intel.. I think I will get my system tomorrow or day-after-tomorrow..




Q6600 is good one i was thinking about that one day , i thought it is old one so i never said about it .

Make sure that if u r buying the Q6600 get best CPU cooler & best Mobo

If i were choosing the Q6600 then i go for this config

Intel Q6600 
Asus P5Q-pro
Cooler master Gemini CPU cooler
4GB DDR 800
HD 4850 
320 GB HDD
Cooler master 600 watts (or) corsair VX 450
LG DVD writer
Zebby Reaper Cabby
Viewsonic 2235wm-5
Logitech keyboard and mouse
Logitech 2.1speakers
Microtek UPS 2 battery

9500+9000+2000+2100+9500+2800+3400+1000+2000+13000+750+2200+2200=> total 57450/-

With this mobo & cpu cooler  ... u can Overclock the  Q6600  to 3.8Ghz & above


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

Or alternatively u can add 3k to that and make it 60k, but, with a Q9300 instead.

Even better alternative, wait and get PhenomII 920


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Q6600 is good one i was thinking about that one day , i thought it is old one so i never said about it .
> 
> Make sure that if u r buying the Q6600 get best CPU cooler & best Mobo
> 
> ...


better add some what 5k and go for Corei7


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

^Cant add that much.. even cant for 57k.. I am getting something at 52-53k..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

How about this config for 53k:

Intel core2quad Q8200 : 10k
MSI P45 Neo-F: 5.5k-6k (or MSI P45 Neo3-FR: 7.5k)
Transcend or kingston 4GB DDR2 800MHz (2x2GB) : 2200
Palit HD4850 : 9k
Seagate 500GB sata2 harddrive with 32mb buffer: 2.9k
Coolermaster Elite 330 cabinet: 1.8k-2k
Corsair VX450 PSU: 4k or (Coolermaster RS500-PCARA3 500W PSU: 3k)
Samsung DVD writer: 1.1k
BenQ 2200HD 16:9 highdef display 22" : 13.5k
Logitech keyboard and mouse : 700rs
APC 500VA UPS: 2.5k


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

^ thanks for the config.. look at this with changes here and there..

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600  @ 9.5k (I'm very skeptical about Q8200 with its higher fsb, lower multiplier, lesser cache)
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L @ 6.5k
Palit HD4850 @ 9.5k
WD 500GB @ 2.95k
Kingston 4Gb 800Mhz @ 2.3k
CM Elite 334 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX450w @ 4k
Samsung DVDRW @ 1.1k
Microsoft Keyboard+Mouse @ 0.75k
Microtek 800VA double battery UPS - 2.7k
Creative SBS A300 2.1 @ 1.4k
DLink Wireless LAN PCI Card @ 0.9k

All prices quoted by SMC, Delhi. Still not recieved the price for Dell monitor.. DELL SE198WFP.. probably around 9k..

Total - 52.5k roughly..

Also.. Zebronics bijli (without PSU) - 1200
MSI HD 4850 - 9.5k (should I go with this one or Palit one)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> ^ thanks for the config.. look at this with changes here and there..
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600  @ 9.5k (I'm very skeptical about Q8200 with its higher fsb, lower multiplier, lesser cache)
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L @ 6.5k
> ...



if u choosing 19Inch means , i have listed the config above will come to 53-54k & also i have added logitech 2.1 speakers for 2200 so less 1K

surely that config comes to 52.5K

Check prices ,,


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

i would go with coolermaster cabinet and palit HD4850.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

^sure man.. thanks for the suggestion.. opting for CM cabinet and Palit card..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, Is there any difference between 667MHz RAM and 800MHz RAM. A little difference or a big difference>???


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Jan 10, 2009)

i cant seem to find q6600 (g0 stepping 1) anywhere in mumbai within 10k. everywhere its around 11k. 

any suggestions where i might get it?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Hey, Is there any difference between 667MHz RAM and 800MHz RAM. A little difference or a big difference>???



not much difference. Since, there is no price difference between the two, you can opt for 800MHz.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2009)

No I have 667MHz, Just asking will it give more fps in games!! I have become a fps Maniacs


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Jan 10, 2009)

yes, it will.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> No I have 667MHz, Just asking will it give more fps in games!! I have become a fps Maniacs



hmm. I don't think so. certainly not much difference that you have to change the RAM.


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 10, 2009)

Does zebronics antibiotics come with a power supply???can it run ATI Rdeon 4850 on it without any external SMPS???And is zebronics Bijli ok for ATI Radeon4850 as i m on a tight budgetand is the 400W smps that comes with it ok for 4850???


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

rajatgarewal said:


> Does zebronics antibiotics come with a power supply???can it run ATI Rdeon 4850 on it without any external SMPS???And is zebronics Bijli ok for ATI Radeon4850 as i m on a tight budgetand is the 400W smps that comes with it ok for 4850???



Dunno abt Antibiotic but Bijli comes with a 400W PSU which wont be able to handle HD4850.


----------



## oromis (Jan 10, 2009)

im looking for a gaming pc within a budget of 45-48k rs. i am thoroughly confused if to go for intelcore2duo or intel corequad or amd , and also which motherboard.

the only thing im sure of is my gfx card is going to be HD4950 or a 9800gtx+. which one is better?


also, can someone please post the best gaming config i can get within 45000rs, which wont need upgrades for like 2-3 years..

thanks in advance


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

oromis said:


> im looking for a gaming pc within a budget of 45-48k rs. i am thoroughly confused if to go for intelcore2duo or intel corequad or amd , and also which motherboard.
> 
> the only thing im sure of is my gfx card is going to be HD4950 or a 9800gtx+. which one is better?
> 
> ...



Intel Q8200
ASUS P5Q
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
CoolerMaster EP 500W PSU
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Logitech Gaming G1 kbd/mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
LG H55n DVD-RW


You can get better speakers like the Logitech M-30 (2.4k) or Altec Lansing MX5021 (6k) if you want. You can even opt for 5.1 setups like Philips MMS460 (around 5-6k). If you need headphones, buy a pair Sony MDR-XD200. You can get better mouses like Logitech MX518 (1.7k) or Logitech G5 (around 4K).


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 10, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> ^ thanks for the config.. look at this with changes here and there..
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600  @ 9.5k (I'm very skeptical about Q8200 with its higher fsb, lower multiplier, lesser cache)
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L @ 6.5k
> ...


CM 334 is a mini-ITX cabby i guess, dunno, forgot but I think so yes.

Buy a better speaker system, Logitech X240 2.1 @ 2.4k


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

^CM 334 is mid tower.. CM 340 is mini tower..


----------



## oromis (Jan 10, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Intel Q8200
> ASUS P5Q
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
> WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
> ...


 
omg
all that is possible at 45k ?
wow thanks..

btw, is amd also a good option?
and i heard aboit i7 proccessors.. how are they?

and whats the price difference in a HD4850 and HD4870?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

oromis said:


> omg
> all that is possible at 45k ?
> wow thanks..
> 
> ...



Yes it is. It might go upto 48k but thats ok.

AMD is not a good option RIGHT NOW. It might be a good option with their soon to be launched Deneb.

i7 proccys are the fastest proccys in the market but they cost a bomb. Its a strict no-no for anyone under a 65-70k budget.

The difference between HD4850 and HD4870 is HUGE. HD4870 is around 45-50% faster. But it costs around 16-17k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2009)

oromis said:


> omg
> all that is possible at 45k ?
> wow thanks..
> 
> ...




Everything he quoted is so nice go for it !! 

one thing E8400 would be better instead of Q8200 , but choose urself E8400 is dual core & Q8200 is quad core

AMD is now good with Phenom 2 but cost around 12K above 

Corei7 is wonderful & fastgood proccy , but sure u should have 40K for proccy+mobo+RAM


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 10, 2009)

For a 19'' monitor HD4870 is surely a overkill as 4850 can do great at that resolutions i.e 1440x900..


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jan 10, 2009)

New System for about 60-62K​
Hey guys,

I'm purchasing a new system for *60-62K*. I'll be buying it from Nehru Place, New Delhi..

I've made some choices. Plz tell me the best combo out of them.
Also if you can quote the prices it'd be a lot easier for me to decide.

PLUS:- I'm _*highly confused b/w C2D E8400, C2Q Q6600 & C2Q Q8200*_! Plz help me selct among these. I'd be gaming a lot + very little of movie ripping.

I know that today's games mostly utilize 2 cores, but shall I invest in C2Q for future games which may utilize 4 cores?? Will my investment be worth it??

Anyways here are my choices----



> ** E8400/Q6600/Q8200 (maybe Q9400 if it fits into budget)
> * Asus P5Q-Pro/MSI P45 Platinum
> * Zotac GeForce 9800 GTX AMP (based on Digit review)/Palit HD 4870(again if it fits into budget)
> * CM Elite 330/Zebronics Antibiotic
> ...



DO qoute the prices my dear friends. I'll be bying this in the last week of January...


----------



## oromis (Jan 11, 2009)

spidy333 said:


> For a 19'' monitor HD4870 is surely a overkill as 4850 can do great at that resolutions i.e 1440x900..


 
but whats the price difference between both?




btw, i live in bangalore,, anyone know a good dealer i can purchase my stuff from? and is there any good website i can buy my pc from, which is reliable, stocks the latest hardware?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> New System for about 60-62K​
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...



Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
WD Caviar 640GB SE16x2
Palit HD4870 1GB
Cooler Master Elite 330 cabinet
Corsair HX620W
Dell 228WFP 22" LCD
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
Logitech Gaming G1 kbd/mouse
LG H55n DVD-RW


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 11, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> New System for about 60-62K​
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm purchasing a new system for *60-62K*. I'll be buying it from Nehru Place, New Delhi..
> ...


Y don't u go for Corei7 machine


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

^^Thats true too.

Core i7 920
MSI X58 Platinum
OCZ 1x3GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM
Seagate 500GB HDD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
CoolerMaster Elite 330 cabinet
Corsair HX620W
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
Logitech Gaming G1 desktop 
LG H55n DVD-RW


----------



## oromis (Jan 11, 2009)

whats the exact cost of core i7 anyways now?

and is there any website i can buy complete pc from?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

i7 920 :- 15.5k (lowest model)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

15k i920, chek here once b'fore askin:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 11, 2009)

Should i buy Zebronics Bijli instead of Zebronics Antibiotics as I am on a tight budget and please also tell price difference between them...Do I need to add any extra fan in antibiotics for HD4850???


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 11, 2009)

None, for a HD4850, wich is a bit hot, extend ur budget and get a CM334 Elite @ 2k


----------



## TheG33k (Jan 11, 2009)

I am thinking of purchasing a core i7 920
which motherboard should i go for MSI X58 paltinum or Gigabyte GA-x58-DS4
secondly which cabinet P180/antec 900/CM 690
the config I got in mind is 

Core i7 920
good x58 mobo(gigabyte switches to x8/x8 mode for pci-e when 2 cards installed. i am looking for x16/x16)
3 GB DDR3
ATI radeon 4870 512MB/1GB
DVD-RW
250-500GB HDD

budget is 70k for the CPU/box. please suggest a good power supply and also the prices for 512MB/1GB DDR5 4870's


----------



## oromis (Jan 11, 2009)

i am highly confused,.

i just went to some dealers and they are telling me i cant get 

Intel Q8200
ASUS P5Q
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
CoolerMaster EP 500W PSU
Dell 198WFP 19" LCD
Logitech Gaming G1 kbd/mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
LG H55n DVD-RW

for less than 50k.. and they are acting so noob. they are like, "the dell lcd is bad", or, "palit does not sell hd4850 in india".. lol

anyone know a good place in bangalore i can buy my rig from? or a trusty website?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 11, 2009)

TheG33k said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a core i7 920
> which motherboard should i go for MSI X58 paltinum or Gigabyte GA-x58-DS4
> secondly which cabinet P180/antec 900/CM 690
> the config I got in mind is
> ...




Go for gigabyte board which will be the best for the corei7 

MSi board on X58 platinum is good but if u worth it go for ECLIPSE board 

ATI-crossfire mailnly comes with 8X some board , if it is 16X then it will be much costly 

MSI eclipse board comes with 16X cross fire

Go for HD 4850 crossfire


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

oromis said:


> i am highly confused,.
> 
> i just went to some dealers and they are telling me i cant get
> 
> ...



Nice. Dont listen to them. Tell them that it's my money and I want to buy 'bad' and 'waste' stuff . That is one of the best LCDs in the market. And if they are telling that Palit does not sell HD4850 in India then please divert them to this forum as almost everyone who has a HD4850 is from Palit.


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 11, 2009)

TheG33k said:


> budget is 70k for the CPU/box.



if u r budget is 70k for CPU alone why r u going for Corei7 920....Just Go For Corei7 940 - 2.93GHz


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2009)

oromis said:


> i am highly confused,.
> 
> i just went to some dealers and they are telling me i cant get
> 
> ...



Did you check at SP Road. Railton, Anandit, ankit, sahara, golcha. Also at computer warehouse, MG Road.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ guess those mc noob  sellers are trying to convince him to listen to what they say and cheat him just as i was cheated. Don't listen to them got to another dealer.


----------



## oromis (Jan 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Did you check at SP Road. Railton, Anandit, ankit, sahara, golcha. Also at computer warehouse, MG Road.


 
thanks, ill check em out. they were shut today, ill take a peek into sp road tmrw..


btw, now i am getting advice to wait for sometime till phenom2 comes out, or till i7 920 becomes cheaper?


what should i do? is the i7 really worth the wait? and how good is phenom2/dragon platform?


----------



## TheG33k (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you please quote the price for i7 940
the i7 920 costs 14,850 in hyderabad.

@damngoodman999
can you give me the price for MSI x58 eclipse board.

heres the quotation i got from a local computer store
Gigabyte GA-x58-DS4   15,000
i7 920                        14,850
3GB DDR3                    8,750
coolermaster CM690+CM 600W realpower 11,600
HD4870(512MB)             15,500
total 65,700

any changes that you can suggest which will not blow over 70k?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2009)

oromis said:


> thanks, ill check em out. they were shut today, ill take a peek into sp road tmrw..
> 
> 
> btw, now i am getting advice to wait for sometime till phenom2 comes out, or till i7 920 becomes cheaper?
> ...



That depends on how much cash you can burn. 

btw, I would suggest you to make small changes to your setup.

Instead of asus P5Q-Pro + Q8200, go for MSI P45 Neo-F + Q9450

And you better buy dell LCD online. if you buy from unknown dealer, you may face warranty related issues. Also check samsung 943nwx. it's as good as dell 198wfp.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

TheG33k said:


> Can you please quote the price for i7 940
> the i7 920 costs 14,850 in hyderabad.
> 
> @damngoodman999
> ...



Palit HD4870 1GB is 18k AFAIK. Go for it.


----------



## oromis (Jan 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> That depends on how much cash you can burn.
> 
> btw, I would suggest you to make small changes to your setup.
> 
> ...


 

k, i was checking out dell india website.. thanks for a tip


my total budget is 48k, 50k is negotiable with my dad 

after hearing about the i7, i really wanna buy it, but not sure how to balance it..

whats the advantage of MSI P45 Neo-F + Q9450 asus P5Q-Pro + Q8200 ?

post2: 

suppose i had to purchase a computer with i7 920, what config will i need for it? people have told me it needs a diff mobo and more ram, etc, and maybe gfx card has to be diff?

post 3: 
also, how is AMD Phenom X4 9950 B.E. 2.6GHz compared to Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.66GHz ?

is it true, that for gaming, amd is any day better than intel? as far as phenom is concerned too?

also, can someone please give me a config for amd which is equivalent to 

Intel Q8200
ASUS P5Q motherboard
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 gfx card
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
CoolerMaster EP 500W PSU
Dell 198WFP 19" or samsung 943nwx 19" LCD
Logitech Gaming G1 keybboardd/mouse
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers
LG H55n DVD-RW

thanks..


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 11, 2009)

I need for your suggestions for one last thing.. motherboard.. I know one more change in my config but cant help it..

I've read in some sites that GA-EP45-DS3L doesnt like 4gb memory that much and sets wrong timings etc.. So I thought better to avoid damage earlier itself.. So any good p45 board that is in the range of 6-7k... or should I go for MSI P45 Neo-F?

I also read some very good experiences that people had with this mobo... Gigabyte G31-S2L.. Its an extremely cheap one i.e 2.5k.. Here are its specs.. It has exactly what I wanted nothing less nothing more.. and all I am looking is a moderate OC like 400-600 Mhz.. and I dont need crossfire. Also I dont think I will upgrade this system for a year or two. So If at all an upgrade takes place that will change the mobo also. So I'm thinking of going with this mobo.. Is this decision good or should I stick with p45 chipset.. Here are the specs for it.. *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2693

Help me for the last time please..


----------



## janitha (Jan 11, 2009)

oromis said:


> k, i was checking out dell india website.. thanks for a tip
> 
> 
> my total budget is 48k, 50k is negotiable with my dad
> ...



Consider Phenom II too. Near i7 performance @much lower cost! (esp for mobo and Ram)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^ right choosing Quad core in INTEL , Especially for games surely go for AMD phenom 2 It gives equal performance to Q9450 & Q9550

I got the Accuate price for Phenom 2 940 & 920 from my Dealer But they said 10 Days will there in the hands of Distributors 

Phenom 2 940 14300/- inc VAT

Phenom 2 920 12650/- inc VAT


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2009)

There is no significant performance & basic features between ASUS P5Q & MSi P45 Neo.
They both have same chipset. Asus does provided some extra features though & costing around 2.5-3K more.

Q9450 or Q9550 is a better choice over Q8200.
So it's wise to go for MSI P45 Neo F & Q9450

A core i7 based rig will cost you 34K atleast for mobo+proc+ram only. Then you have to add other components.

you can opt for Phenom 2 as janitha & damngoodman999 suggested.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2009)

oromis said:


> k, i was checking out dell india website.. thanks for a tip
> 
> 
> my total budget is 48k, 50k is negotiable with my dad
> ...



you won't get it for 50k. proccy+mobo+ram costs around 40k.



oromis said:


> whats the advantage of MSI P45 Neo-F + Q9450 asus P5Q-Pro + Q8200 ?



q9450 is must faster than q8200. Get the best processor you can get!!!



oromis said:


> suppose i had to purchase a computer with i7 920, what config will i need for it? people have told me it needs a diff mobo and more ram, etc, and maybe gfx card has to be diff?



core i7 920: 14k-15k
gigabyte X58 motherboard: 13k-14k
DDR3 ram 3x2GB sticks (each 2gig stick costs 3k): 9k
rest is same.



oromis said:


> post 3:
> also, how is AMD Phenom X4 9950 B.E. 2.6GHz compared to Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.66GHz ?


it's a tie between these two



oromis said:


> is it true, that for gaming, amd is any day better than intel? as far as phenom is concerned too?


bullshit 



oromis said:


> also, can someone please give me a config for amd which is equivalent to
> 
> Intel Q8200
> ASUS P5Q motherboard
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM



AMD Phenom 9950: 10k
Gigabyte 790FX based motherboard: 6k-7k
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM

PS: you better wait till phenom II 940 hits the masses!!!


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 11, 2009)

Should i buy Zebronics Bijli instead of Zebronics Antibiotics as I am on a tight budget and please also tell price difference between them...Do I need to add any extra fan in antibiotics for HD4850???


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 11, 2009)

^u can put two 120mm fans, one in front n  back in antibiotic for better cooling,default back fan in antibiotic is weak,Amigo 120mm fan cost 200/-  another option is to buy Zeb Reaper or peace which looks better than antibiotic.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM
> WD Caviar 640GB SE16x2
> ...



Thx for this list but unfortunately it shoots way over my budget and I'm not going for Core i7 as its way toooooo costly!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 12, 2009)

a_to_z123 said:


> Thx for this list but unfortunately it shoots way over my budget and I'm not going for Core i7 as its way toooooo costly!!




Go for Phenom 2 920 its even Beats Q9300 . 1K only Extra ...u ll sure get in Delhi

& also for HD 4870 1GB opt for HD 4850 cross fire sure u make a DRAGON platform


----------



## oromis (Jan 12, 2009)

im still a bit confused.

what is dragon platform? 
and is 


> AMD Phenom 9950: 10k
> Gigabyte 790FX based motherboard: 6k-7k
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM



a good option for a gaming rig?

within a budget of 48k, should i wait a bit and buy phenom2? or just go ahead with either 



> AMD Phenom 9950: 10k
> Gigabyte 790FX based motherboard: 6k-7k
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM



or


> Intel Q8200
> ASUS P5Q motherboard
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend RAM





thanks in advance


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2009)

you should definitely wait for the phenom II to arrive. you may also see price cuts from Intel soon.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 12, 2009)

Phenom 2 920 is equal to Q9450  in performance

*EXCLUSIVE DRAGON PLATFORM*

Phenom 2 920 =>12500 inc tax
ASUS 790 chipset mobo => 4500
DDR 2 RAM 800 4Gb =>2100
PALIT HD 4850 =>9500

12500+4500+2100+9500 =28600 /- which beats Intel's Q9550 with same gfx card 

& even if u OC the proccy to 3.4 then its equal to corei7 920

@009 Gaming computer buyers see the phenom 2 bench marks

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/951/farcry2oczb6.th.gif


*img76.imageshack.us/img76/3497/hl2ocnj3.th.gif


----------



## oromis (Jan 12, 2009)

yea, i took a look at dragon platform.. its brilliant,,,

*game.amd.com/us-en/landings/dragon.aspx


 i am thinking of waiting a month or two and then buy it, once its cheaper..


----------



## seamonkey91 (Jan 12, 2009)

for prices in bangalore try this site apnacomp or computerwarehousepricelist both r same.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ totally wise decision!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice sites, thnx for posting.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 12, 2009)

AMD phenom 2 stock cooler comes with 6 copper heat pipes so no need for 3rd party cooler 

Stock cooler is really awesome awesome , phenom 2 920 OCed with stock cooler frm 2.8Ghz to 3.4 with out any hassle


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 12, 2009)

Which cabinet should i go for 4850:Zeb Reaper Peace Antibiotics or Bijli???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 13, 2009)

rajatgarewal said:


> Which cabinet should i go for 4850:Zeb Reaper Peace Antibiotics or Bijli???




I am using Reaper its so cool comes with 2 Blue LED fans one is 120mm another normal also have 4 option for other fans 

The cabinet is Big spacious Good air flow ,, i also love Antibiotics , Peace is same as reaper specs


----------



## oromis (Jan 13, 2009)

hello

well, i visited Ankit infotech store on SP road, bangalore today and spoke with them about my new pc.

i was suggested the folliwing config with given prices:



> AMD Phenom X4 9950 B.E. -- 9950rs
> Gigabyte 780s3H mobo -- 6700rs
> 4BG ram,  DDR2 trascend -- 1650*2 rs
> 320GB WD caviar HDD --2450rs
> ...


 
i have few queries which i hope you could please answer:

1. is ankit infotech a good place to buy my pc from ? ( bangalore )

2. is my choice of motherboard good? i was looking at 790fx, but the man at the shop told me that with 780s, i could get a hybrid SLI, when i coupled my HD4850 with the 512MB onboard gfx.. is this a good idea and will ti work well?

3. i have chosen an AMD pc and i have heard about overheating problems with it,. is there any need to take extra cabinet fans? and which cabinet is suitable for it?

4. which gfx card should i take among the given choices? he said that palit was good b4, when they provided heatsink over entire gfx card, but now its not so good, so i must take sapphire.


thanks in advance


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 13, 2009)

oromis said:


> hello
> 
> well, i visited Ankit infotech store on SP road, bangalore today and spoke with them about my new pc.
> 
> ...


As i m not from B'lore i wont answer this qn.. Ask desiibond.. May be he can help you



oromis said:


> 2. is my choice of motherboard good? i was looking at 790fx, but the man at the shop told me that with 780s, i could get a hybrid SLI, when i coupled my HD4850 with the 512MB onboard gfx.. is this a good idea and will ti work well?


Man,why u need Hybrid SLI When u choose such a monster card..
AFAIK,the performance of Hybrid SLI is too negligible..(Correct me if i am wrong)
Better get a 790FX..



oromis said:


> 3. i have chosen an AMD pc and i have heard about overheating problems with it,. is there any need to take extra cabinet fans? and which cabinet is suitable for it?


Get a CoolerMaster Cabinets with enough room for atleast 2 additional fans..



oromis said:


> 4. which gfx card should i take among the given choices? he said that palit was good b4, when they provided heatsink over entire gfx card, but now its not so good, so i must take sapphire.
> 
> thanks in advance


Get the Palit HD4850 Sonic Edition for around 10.5k


----------



## oromis (Jan 13, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> As i m not from B'lore i wont answer this qn.. Ask desiibond.. May be he can help you
> 
> 
> Man,why u need Hybrid SLI When u choose such a monster card..
> ...


thanks a lot for info


----------



## krinish (Jan 14, 2009)

Ankit is quite a reliable name. You can buy from them. I bought Seagate 250 GB, 2 GB RAm and APC 500 BE from them last october.
The prices are good.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 14, 2009)

oromis said:


> hello
> 
> well, i visited Ankit infotech store on SP road, bangalore today and spoke with them about my new pc.
> 
> ...



They are pretty reliable but their pricing is a bit on higher side. Just do a bit of bargaining. I bought my entire pc about 3yrs ago from them. 



oromis said:


> 2. is my choice of motherboard good? i was looking at 790fx, but the man at the shop told me that with 780s, i could get a hybrid SLI, when i coupled my HD4850 with the 512MB onboard gfx.. is this a good idea and will ti work well?



Totally agree with oromis. The use of hybrid SLI is more for laptops so that you can save power while on battery. totally useless for desktops. If you are going for HD4850, I would suggest 780G or nvidia 570 Ultra.



oromis said:


> 3. i have chosen an AMD pc and i have heard about overheating problems with it,. is there any need to take extra cabinet fans? and which cabinet is suitable for it?





oromis said:


> 4. which gfx card should i take among the given choices? he said that palit was good b4, when they provided heatsink over entire gfx card, but now its not so good, so i must take sapphire.



it's your choice but make sure that the price of card is inside 10k. If it's near to 11k, add another 1k and get 9800gtx+.

Two combinations:

1) ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe or M2N-SLI Deluxe + 9800gtx+ (chipset : NVIDIA nForce® 570 Ultra™ MCP)
2) Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H  + HD4850 (chipset: ati 780G)

*www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2859.

^^I really like this board


----------



## rishabh9 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi!

I am setting up my system, and the only things I have finalised on are the processor and the graphics card. I need your help here. Please suggest a good motherboard, cabinet, and PSU. 

My config:
AMD X4 9650
512MB GF 9600GT
3/4 GB RAM

My main concern is the motherboard. I want a solid motherboard but then which is not too expensive.

Thanks in advance!
Rishabh


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 15, 2009)

Jeyway 780G @ 4k
CM Elite 340 @ 2k
CM500W Extreme Power @ 2.7k


----------



## rishabh9 (Jan 16, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Jeyway 780G @ 4k
> CM Elite 340 @ 2k
> CM500W Extreme Power @ 2.7k



Thanks comp@ddict.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 16, 2009)

Anytime, cheers, preboards over today!!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats. Enjoy the liberty


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 17, 2009)

'm TOTALLy hehe


----------



## debajyoti2005in (Jan 20, 2009)

*hello,happy new year to all, my organization plan to provide computer to local slam area's student.our budget is 8000max for each computer without ups,keyboard mouse,sound system
we don't want to buy 2nd hand materiel because this student cant buy other then this in their lifetime,so if you computer masters please help us to choose a cheap but long lasting configuration we all honored,computer for basic works. *


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 20, 2009)

Mercury PI945GCM - 1950 or Zebronics NF7050 - 2100(Choice is yours)
Intel Celeron 430 1.8GHz - 1950
1GB DDR2 - 700
Zebronics Casing + SMPS - around 1000
Zebronics 15" CRT - 3100(This is low priced CRT in the market AFAIK)

Total comes around 8100 if u choose Zebronics Mobo and 7950 if u choose Mercury Mobo..

This one is a decent setup.You cant get lower than this.

You may also try getting Intel 945GCLF Motherboard which comes with onboard processor, that means no need to buy processor but i dunno the exact price.. Enquire abt that too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2009)

Need urgent help for purchasing *Western Digital Cavier Blue 640GB HDD(WD6400AAKS)*, any idea where I can get one in *Kolkata*?

BTW- I saw one on Lynx-India, is it O.K to get from there, mean warranty and delivery conditions.

This is urgent, my 500GB Seagate HDD crashed yet again, switching permanently to WD.

------------------Thanks.


----------



## janitha (Jan 20, 2009)

tkin said:


> Need urgent help for purchasing *Western Digital Cavier Blue 640GB HDD(WD6400AAKS)*, any idea where I can get one in *Kolkata*?
> 
> BTW- I saw one on Lynx-India, is it O.K to get from there, mean warranty and delivery conditions.
> 
> ...



From Ebay you can get it cheap. But you may have to use the coupon and ICICI online payment. But I fear today is the ending day. See-

WD 640GB AAKS for Rs 3217 shipped

*www.techenclave.com/hot-deals-and-...and-coupons-120938-post942366.html#post942366


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 20, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Mercury PI945GCM - 1950 or Zebronics NF7050 - 2100(Choice is yours)
> Intel Celeron 430 1.8GHz - 1950
> 1GB DDR2 - 700
> Zebronics Casing + SMPS - around 1000
> ...




Y u want to go to intel @ this rate - go for AMD sempron

AMD SEMPRON 2.2GHZ + ASUS Nvidia 680Gchipset mobo = 3600/-

& 1GB DDR 2 RAM 550/-

Mercury casing with 400 wattsSMPS = 1100/-


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup, and AMD's onboard chip has better gfx too


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2009)

680G chipset based Asus mobo costs around Rs.3000-3200 ( M2a-VM )
but 690V based asus mobo costs Rs. 2100 (M2A-MX - bought one for friend )


----------



## debajyoti2005in (Jan 21, 2009)

AMD SEMPRON ?never hard of it, am not so it guy buy still is this a new entry?reliable?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 21, 2009)

The procy selection depends on him..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 21, 2009)

debajyoti2005in said:


> AMD SEMPRON ?never hard of it, am not so it guy buy still is this a new entry?reliable?


Well,  low budget, low procc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Will a Sempron proccy is better than Celeron? Just asking as i never use any of them.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2009)

^^both are pure **** 

since there isn't much difference in price between Sempron and Intel Dual Core E2xxx series, it's better to go for E2xxx processors.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2009)

Sempron LE 1250 is selling for Rs. 1500 or so.
Intel Celeron 430 is selling for Rs. 1700-1800 or So.

Intel Dual core e2180 is selling for Rs. 2800-3000 or so.

So there is about Rs. 1000 difference ( minimum ).
Butdual cores just gives 2x performance comapared to above to cpu's.

But as debajyoti2005in needs basic computing such as running office apps or some browsing or some other not so heavy stuff & wants to build a cheapest possible PC.

celeron or sempron is the right choice for him.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ Thats right? He dont want to push his budget any further.Its only 8000 dude. We have to suggest for that budget.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

ah. I didn't see that budget is 8k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats the reason we suggest him that le old Celeron and Sempron..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 23, 2009)

But he can get a Sempron X2(dual core) for 2.1k, I saw it in techshop.in


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 23, 2009)

^ The lowest possible thing are what the member is looking for. Sempron single core will be more than enough for it.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 24, 2009)

*www.picscrazy.com/thumb/pal98gtson04s.jpg

I got palit 9800gt 512 card. It came with this powecable. It got two white power connectors.

Do I need to connect only one connector to the powersupply or connect both the connectors to the powersupply  I am confused  please do reply.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2009)

Replied to your query in there
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=252

Post your question in relative section from next time.



*My guide to lowest possible pc config :*

AMD Sempron LE 1250 2.2Ghz Rs. 1500
Asus M2V MX SE Rs. 2000
1GB Transcend 667Mhz Ram Rs. Rs. 650
Cabinet with SMPS ( Zebronics Krish ) Rs. 1100
Zebronics Multimedia KB+Mose Rs. 180+120 = Rs.300
Zebronics 15inch CRT Rs. 3200
80 GB Sata HDD Rs. 1700
Samsung SATA DVD Writer Rs. 1100

Total Rs. 11550

Additional Things :

Philips 2 Channel Speaker Rs. 400
Digital UPS Rs. 1400

Total Rs. 13350


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 24, 2009)

vrslvrs said:


> *www.picscrazy.com/thumb/pal98gtson04s.jpg
> 
> I got palit 9800gt 512 card. It came with this powecable. It got two white power connectors.
> 
> Do I need to connect only one connector to the powersupply or connect both the connectors to the powersupply  I am confused  please do reply.



If it has to connect with one connector, company would have provide solo connector. U r card requires dual plugs to get powered up so connect both & not to forget that the card requires 25A PSU.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

@topgear
Dude the user just wants to end up things within 8k. And he clearly states that he is going to give it for some village(like a charity) and he need to buy more than 3 systems.So we have to get him what he can get with 8k.


----------



## vrslvrs (Jan 24, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> If it has to connect with one connector, company would have provide solo connector. U r card requires dual plugs to get powered up so connect both & not to forget that the card requires 25A PSU.


 
done  Thanks for the help


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @topgear
> Dude the user just wants to end up things within 8k. And he clearly states that he is going to give it for some village(like a charity) and he need to buy more than 3 systems.So we have to get him what he can get with 8k.




Dude Sempron is way to better than celeron , only less performance than dual cores

Then mobo Asus with nvidia chipset M368-Am board for 2200/- , better gfx too 

both mobo & proccy for 3650/- in bundle


----------



## ampd5 (Jan 24, 2009)

very very impressive dude!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 24, 2009)

topgear said:


> Replied to your query in there
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=252
> 
> Post your question in relative section from next time.
> ...


Make it the Sempron X2(dual core) for 1.9k and it becomes the cheapest performing PC.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @topgear
> Dude the user just wants to end up things within 8k. And he clearly states that he is going to give it for some village(like a charity) and he need to buy more than 3 systems.So we have to get him what he can get with 8k.



It's not only for him. Many people out there just want to make the cheapest possible PC. They don't need gaming, viewing HD videos, High end Image & video editing etc. They just need a pc to run office apps ( with office xp ),
listen to sum music & surf the internet. So it will help them to a great extent.



comp@ddict said:


> Make it the Sempron X2(dual core) for 1.9k and it becomes the cheapest performing PC.



techshop.in guys are selling AMD Sempron 3200+ for Rs. 2195 which
is single core Proc & clocked @ 1.8Ghz only. The cheapest online price I got for that CPU is 22$.

*www.hardware.info/en-US/productdb/bGNkaJiVmJfK/viewproduct/AMD_Sempron_3200_AM2_SDA3200IAA2CN/
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_22_33&products_id=730

*AMD Desktop CPU List*
*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx

Link for Sempron 3200+
*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=146&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=

Are you talking about AMD sempron 3800+ . But I don't know if it's dual core or not ? It's the only 2.2Ghz Proc other than Sempron LE1250.

Link For AMD Sempron 3800+
*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=139&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=

Link for Sempron LE 1250+:
*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=135&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=

There is no 2.2 GHz sempron other than LE 1250 & 3800+ in AMD Sempron family.

Can you confirm the Price of AMD Sempron 3800+. Is it selling for Rs. 1900-2100. Please mention the link.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 25, 2009)

Must hav been a spelling error in the chip mag, sheesh! sry sry


----------



## rajatgarewal (Jan 26, 2009)

I purchased ATI 4850 and LG L192WS monitor...is the monitor k or i shud hav opted for 194???do both perform same???(contrast ratio in 192 is 700:1 nd in 194 is 5000:1 dfc)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 26, 2009)

well, 700:1 and 5000:1

Lemme tellu, the more the better(at least in most cases)


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 26, 2009)

@rajatgarewal.

Well, there are two ways manufacturers play with the term Contrast Ratio. Static and Dynamic. Look for what is mentioned in your model.

Static CR is what one should look for. When CR mentioned is Dynamic, we cannot be sure of things. Manufacturers have specific conditions where they get high DCRs and mention them to boast of. 

Whatever it is, look for Static. A static CR of 500:1 and above is good. 
In your case, one monitor has 700:1, which is static. In the case of 5000:1, I think manufacturer has mentioned the Dynamic CR. Look for the static CR of both models and then compare. You cannot compare SCR of one with DCR of another. I hope you understand.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 29, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a Quad Core and i chose two in my mind. Q6600 and a Q8200. The former one is 8MB L2 Cache with 1066FSB and the latter one is 4MB L2 Cache with 1333 FSB. I am dilemma to choose between them.
And one more thing is, will my mobo supports such FSB's? My mobo is ASUS P5N MX and you found spec with this link. 

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2010&l1=3&l2=11&l3=614&l4=0

I m thinking of getting Q8200, especially for its FSB and not any other reason.
Does the L2 Cache shows any considerable performance improvement?
Will both of these proccies were OCable?

Please help me to choose a suitable proccy for me.
The maim reason to buy a Quad Core is to play games esp GTA 4, and after a month or later i'll sure get a 4850. I am currently playing games with my old 7600GT.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 29, 2009)

Not much, u see Q6600 has 582M transistors while Q8200 has 820M transistors, so, despite half cache and lower speed but due to higher FSB, Q8200 performs neck to neck with the Q6600.
And since Q8200 costs 8.8k, lesser than Q6600, and overclocks better, it is cleary the winner here.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ +1 for those facts.

Q8200 is based on 45nm fab process but Q6600 is based on 65nm which means Q8200 runs cooler & consumes less energy & it's OC potential is also greater.

@ rajkumar_pb

Your mobo supports 1333 Mhz FSB so Q8200 should run just fine.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ OK guys.. So i decided to get Q8200 and will upgrade my gfx later. 
thanks comp@ddict,and topgear for ur valuable suggestion.
Another question is,
 If i couple this with my current config(yep,by replacing my OCed P4@3.72GHz), will it gave few more FPS in GTA 4. I am currently getting 12-15 FPS at lowest settings, with my 7600GT.
If so, then how much gain will i see?

Will i able to OC Q8200 to a 3GHz mark without help of third party CPU coolers?


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 30, 2009)

^ you should get playable FPS. Also, there are patches for the game as I have heard, did you try them?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope, not yet.I just halted the game till i get my Quad Core. How much performance gain i expect?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ OK guys.. So i decided to get Q8200 and will upgrade my gfx later.
> thanks comp@ddict,and topgear for ur valuable suggestion.
> Another question is,
> If i couple this with my current config(yep,by replacing my OCed P4@3.72GHz), will it gave few more FPS in GTA 4. I am currently getting 12-15 FPS at lowest settings, with my 7600GT.
> ...


Well, it hits 3.4GHz on air AFAIK easily.
3.6GHz actually.

But keep it to 3.2GHz.

GTAIV is quad core optimized, and Core2 architecture is way better than Pentium, so u can expect more than three to four times increase in fps, but it depends a lot on the gpu.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

Q8200 is far more better than the cpu you are currently using.

I've seen people playiing GTA4 on 8500GT though it look like jerky.

With Q8200 you should get 25-30 fps as GTA 4 is quad core optimized though I'm not sure. Just give it a try with quad core & see for yourself.

I would suggest you to get a 8600GT atleast to get a comfortable game experience for GTA4.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2009)

Rajkumar mentioned he'll get a HD4850, that wud make it perfect.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh. I've not noticed that. Thanks for pointing it out.

@ rajkumar_pb,

Some guy in here Oced his Q8200 & he was getting 68C under load with stock HSF so at summer season the temp will increase more. So I think it's wise to get a third party cooler Like CM Hyper TX2 for ocing Q8200 to 3Ghz.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2009)

topgear said:


> Q8200 is far more better than the cpu you are currently using.
> 
> I've seen people playiing GTA4 on 8500GT though it look like jerky.
> 
> ...


GTA 4 is actually not that optimized, changing the CPU may yield 2-3 FPS more, thats it, unless going for the beefy QX processors with 1600MHz FSB CPU will not be a important factor, but the GPU will, if the GPU sucks then even a Corei7 won't give good results.

Eg-I have E8400+9800GTX+ and two of my friend has Q6600+8800GT, so at the end our FPS are almost same and mine is on the higher side.
Look here; *www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,669595/Reviews/GTA_4_PC_CPU_benchmark_review_with_13_processors/?page=2


----------



## parasharenator (Jan 31, 2009)

guys... one of my friend wants to buy a new desktop within the budget of 50k.
But unfortunately he wants to get it quick,,meaning this afternoon...
So Iam looking for some quick replies..

Please mention  all components involved along with 2.1 speakers,UPS,monitor,etc.

His requirements are pertaining to 3ds max n such kinda software and some gaming.
Monitors preferred would be Full HD versions of 21.5"/22"
and speakers (altec lansing (sub -3K models) or other descent ones


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2009)

OK Friends, to use the Q8200 with my Mobo, do i need to update the BIOS?
Does a BIOS update is neccessary?
If something wrong happens, then i have no rights to claim for RMA as flashing BIOS will void the warranty.Is it so?


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't be so panic about updating bios. It's always recomemnded to uppdate to latest bios version for increased system stability & better compatibility for HW components.
So just give it a try.

BTW what's your current bios version ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 31, 2009)

No risk with trying with current bios though.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2009)

tkin said:


> GTA 4 is actually not that optimized, changing the CPU may yield 2-3 FPS more, thats it, unless going for the beefy QX processors with 1600MHz FSB CPU will not be a important factor, but the GPU will, if the GPU sucks then even a Corei7 won't give good results.
> 
> Eg-I have E8400+9800GTX+ and two of my friend has Q6600+8800GT, so at the end our FPS are almost same and mine is on the higher side.
> Look here; *www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,669595/Reviews/GTA_4_PC_CPU_benchmark_review_with_13_processors/?page=2



I think he will get better performance coz the link you provided used tested
GTA 4 with quad core & dual core CPUs.

But his current CPU is P4 Prescott 524 3.06GHz which he has OCed to 3.72 Ghz though this CPU is a real bottleneck it doesn't gives performance compared to AMD dual Core 3200+ which is far more better than Precott 524.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, quad core does help GTAIV, I'm certain about that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2009)

topgear said:


> BTW what's your current bios version ?


Its the default version. I haven't yet updated my BIOS and i heard that doing so was so risky?



comp@ddict said:


> No risk with trying with current bios though.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 2, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Its the default version. I haven't yet updated my BIOS and i heard that doing so was so risky?



NOt at all. All you need to have is a steady power supply. If you don't have UPS, then don't do the BIOS update. If you have, then go ahead.

All mobo vendors are giving easy BIOS update tools, using which you can do the update from windows.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 2, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Its the default version. I haven't yet updated my BIOS and i heard that doing so was so risky?


I mean try the quad core.

At the most u'll get BSOD if there's a prob.


----------



## rk (Feb 2, 2009)

*query regarding original ram*

hi friends,
long time ago[about 3 years] i purchased a ram from shop in lucknow,shopkeeper said ram was branded original but lateron i found it was fake [not original branded ram],

so now i want to purchase 
a ram of 2gb ddr2 [800mhz] of either Transcend or kingston,
my question is how to check or verify at the shop ,that the ram is actually original and belongs really to the brand shopkeeper is saying,
thx for sharing knowledge


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> BTW what's your current bios version ?


BIOS Version is 0202.. Its too older so i'll update it to newer BIOS version.

I am currently having INTEX 500W PSU.Does it enough for Q8200 and HD4850(I got it within two or three months)to run w/o any hassle?


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2009)

0202 version will not work.You will need Bios version 0609 atleast For Q8200

I would suggest you to buy Corsair VX450W @ Rs. 3800 for running Q8200 & HD4850.


----------



## ganeshravi (Feb 5, 2009)

hi... one of my friend needs a mobo(with integrated gfx), ram n proccy... limit 6.5k.... he needs it immediately... thanks...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 5, 2009)

^^Yes the PSU is a must, do upgrade, or it may cause irreversible damage.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^Yes the PSU is a must, do upgrade, or it may cause irreversible damage.


 
OK.Does my Intex 500W PSU is enough for running Q8200 alone?
I'll upgrade the PSU later, esp after getting my 4850....Does it ok?


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 5, 2009)

^ Should be okay.


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey guys

I'm Thinking of building a new system on the following lines

1). E8400 - at Rs.8690
Or
E7300 - at Rs.5800
Will OC <- So which is better bang for buck?

2). Palit HD 4850 at Rs.8800

3) GA-EP35-DS3L at Rs 4800

4)  Samsung 2253BW @ Rs 11700

5) Is  Antec EarthWatts EA 380 380W ATX12V available in Delhi?
Or any good with in 3K

6) 4 Gigs (2g x2) Transend/Kington @ Rs2400  <-can i use them at 4-4-4-12

7) Altec Lansing VS3251 at Rs 4000

 my budget for all (inc UPS , K/b mouse Etc.) is 50 K

So what do u think guys is it a cool rig or any improvements that u can think of!


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm Thinking of building a new system on the following lines
> 
> ...


E8400 will obviously OC higher but E7300 can be OC-ed beyond the default clock of E8400, now its your call, but E7300 should satisfy your needs.

For PSU I would suggest CM600w, its better than the Antec, no matter how much build quality, a 380w PSU can't run your system, Corsir 450VX(450w) will be the best.

Value RAMs from both the makers cannot reach 4-4-4-12, heck my 2GB Kingston modules run at 6-6-6-18, for that you need expensive RAMs from Corsair or OCZ.

ZION Value Rams(2GB) run at 5-5-5-x timings, its more VFM than Kingston or Transcend.

Speaker is O.K.

Might consider getting a Quadcore if budget permits, it will be the best option for you.

Try to avoid Seagate HDDs at all costs, go for WD if available.


----------



## hackerzlab (Feb 5, 2009)

planning to buy a new system for a fren of mine for about 25K. it would great if u guys could help me :



> Core 2 duo 2.66/3.0 Ghz
> motherbaord: Plz choose one for me
> RAM: 3 GB. will 4 GB RAM support in windows xp pro? (2x2GB)
> 500GB seagate
> 19" TFT


will be using mainly for watching movies/songs/ and play games (not high end)... not sure if i'll need a graphcis card. do specify one though.

m confuse about the motherboard and RAM. also, will it be wise to check out AMD processor too? do help me with this too. will buy it this saturday or sunday at nehru place.

thank you.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 6, 2009)

core2Duo E7300 - 2.66ghz  - 6200/-

MSi P35 neo  - 4000 

Zotac geforce 8600GT - 3500/-

4GB RAM - 2400/-

500GB seagate - 3200/-

Benq G900HD 19"inch TFt - 7500/-


TOTAL 26800/-


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

ganeshravi said:


> hi... one of my friend needs a mobo(with integrated gfx), ram n proccy... limit 6.5k.... he needs it immediately... thanks...



Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2300
Intel e2200 Rs. 3300 ( or e2180 Rs. 3100 )
2x 1GB Transcend DDR2 800Mhz Ram Rs. 1200

Total Rs. 6700 ( or Rs. 6500 )


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 6, 2009)

Folks, 

Entering the dragon after a really long time.. looking to go for a new CPU for arnd 15 k ... wid 2GB RAM and can support decent amt of gaming as in NFS undercover. wid medium settings .. plz shoot .. BUDget is RIGID  so if i can't get best of all world plz tell the performance tradeoff


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2009)

CPU for around 15k... U mean proccy or the whole rig..
Please clear with that


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 6, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> CPU for around 15k... U mean proccy or the whole rig..
> Please clear with that


 
Well I won't do the Sin of calling it a rig but when I say CPU 

CPU= processor+ mobo+ GPU+ RAM+ HDD

=> 15000= ? + ?+ ? + 1200+ 2200

does that help ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2009)

^^
Do u mean, leaving that 1200+2200 in 15k,(11.6k) for CPU+GPU+Mobo..
Is it so?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 6, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> Well I won't do the Sin of calling it a rig but when I say CPU
> 
> CPU= processor+ mobo+ GPU+ RAM+ HDD
> 
> ...



CABINET / CASE = processor+ mobo+ GPU+ RAM+ HDD

CPU = processor "this will help u "

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> CABINET / CASE = processor+ mobo+ GPU+ RAM+ HDD
> 
> CPU = processor "this will help u "
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU


 

Well Thanks for all the gyan Bros and Masters of the game .. but I guess you get the point I was tryin to drive here .. so can I get some real Help PLZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 6, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> Well Thanks for all the gyan Bros and Masters of the game .. but I guess you get the point I was tryin to drive here .. so can I get some real Help PLZZZZZZZZZZZ




AMD athlon 5000+ dual core =>2800/-

motherboard  => *GA-M68SM-S2L* *NVIDIA® GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a chipset => 2700

GPU => PALIT 8600GT DDR3 512MB rAM =>3500

9000/- TOTAL .... ok


*


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> Well I won't do the Sin of calling it a rig but when I say CPU
> 
> CPU= processor+ mobo+ GPU+ RAM+ HDD
> 
> ...



e2200 Rs. 3300
Asus P5kpl-cm Rs. 2300
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 For Rs. 5700

Total : Rs. 11300


----------



## chris.kuzneski (Feb 7, 2009)

Need to upgrade CPU only.

Hi. 
I need to upgrade my current desktop. I just need to change the CPU unit. I already have the DVD-RW, speakers etc.
Basically want to change
a. Processor (Intel only)
b. Motherboard (with LAN card)
c. CPU cabinet & SMPS
d. Graphics Card
e. Sound Card
e. RAM 

1. My budget for this is about 20K.
2. I use my PC basically for net MSOffice, Net surfing & occasional gaming like Age of Empires (not the FPS kind of games)

Would I easily get the above products at Lamington Road Mumbai?
Please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

Already answered to your question as you asked me in visitor message thjough I'm copycating it in here coz that might help someone else :

Proc - Intel e7300 Rs. 5.5K
Mobo - MSi P35 Neo F Rs. 4.4K
Cabinet - Zebronics Bijli Rs. 1.1K W/O PSU
SMPS - CoolerMaster 460W Extreme Power Plis PSU Rs. 2.5K
Sound Card - Inbuilt Into mobo
Ram - 2x 1Gb Transcend DDR2 800Mhz Rs. 1.2K
Palit 9600Gt 512MB DDR3 Rs. 5.7K

Total Rs. 20400


----------



## daudkhan (Feb 8, 2009)

i have bought a system with following config.
Intel dg 31 pr(m.b)
Intel core 2 quad 2.4 q6600
4 gb kingston ram
500 gb hard disk seagate
samsung octo edge dvd writter
dell e1909 w wide screen lcd
altec lansing speaker 2:1
logitech keyboard and mouse
whole comes in 40k
plz rate this


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2009)

thats a decent config though it's overpriced. You will need a graphics card if you want to play games & yeah update the firmware of the hdd asap.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys, can I get help with this?

Purpose: 
- Home Server / Download Box / Internet PC for guests which will be on 24/7..
- Should be able to stream Media (music/movies)
- Cheapest and lowest power consumption configuration that is possible. 

- Need only the Box, no monitor, no KB & mouse, no speakers, no UPS.
- Also, no HDD and ODD.

No budget as such. But I think it will be settled for really low. I will be RAIDing 2 X 1TB Hardisks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

@ironmanforever
Dual Core E2200 - 3.4k
ASUS P5K PL CM - 2.5k
2GB DDR2 - 0.9k
Zebby Cabinet - 1k
Zebby 450W SATA II PSU - 0.7k

Will be enuff for the purpose you mentioned?


----------



## racevthme (Feb 9, 2009)

tell me the cost of i7 core (2.9 GHz) vth it's compatible mother board.... 

or suggest me  a decent processor vch should not cross 15k .. also it's compatible motherboard(inc Price)..

If i need a graphics card worth 12-14k ....which one is the best???


----------



## Skud (Feb 9, 2009)

plz suggest me a config within rs 30000/- with the following components

amd/intel proc
790gx/gf9400 chipset mobo (cf support not needed for 790gx)
2-4gb ram
320-500gb hdd (by WD)
1 dvd writer
cm 400-500w psu
cabinet
kb+laser mouse
19"-20" monitor
Altec Lansing VS2421


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

racevthme said:


> tell me the cost of i7 core (2.9 GHz) vth it's compatible mother board....
> 
> or suggest me  a decent processor vch should not cross 15k .. also it's compatible motherboard(inc Price)..
> 
> If i need a graphics card worth 12-14k ....which one is the best???



The least priced Core i7(i920) is @ 15.5k

Or get a Quad Core like Q8200 for as low as 8.6k or like 

And for Mobo, get a MSI P45 Neo F @ 7k or MSI P45 Platinum @ 11k..Both were best deal
Regarding gfx card, go for Palit 9800GTX+ AMP! Edition @ 12.5k..Best Deal...



Skud said:


> plz suggest me a config within rs 30000/- with the following components
> 
> amd/intel proc
> 790gx/gf9400 chipset mobo (cf support not needed for 790gx)
> ...



E7300 - 5.8k
MSI P7NGM Digital - around 7k / ASUS P5N 7A VM & Zotac GF9300 - dunno the price
2GB DDR2 Kingston - 1100
320GB WD 16MB AAKS - 2.4k / WD 500GB - 3.2k
Samsung DVD+RW - 1.1k
CM EP500W - 2.7k
Zebronics Antibiotic - 2k
Logitech Wireless kit - 1.3k
ViewSonic 19" - 8.5k
Altec Lansing VS2421 - 2.4k
Total - more than you quote...

So try lowering ur config by altering the Mobo to ASUS P5K PL CM @ 2.5k, as GF9300 wont do any magic in games.You better save money and get a good gfx card later on.


----------



## Skud (Feb 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> So try lowering ur config by altering the Mobo to ASUS P5K PL CM @ 2.5k, as GF9300 wont do any magic in games.You better save money and get a good gfx card later on.




I can go upto 35000. that's not a prob. further i will a gfx card later, may be hd4850. do you think it will last 2 years as i will buy another more powerful pc 2 years later, so right now i don't need the greatest hardware.

what's about amd config?


----------



## prvprv (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello friends!!
Please suggest a good desktop PC config  for movies and internet
Its for my parents 
My budget is 18 - 20 K.

Intel dual core processor : model, price ???
mobo : ?? ??
cabinet: normal
ram: 1 or 2 GB transcend or kingston? price??
HDD : SATA 250+ GB seagate or WD ?? price??
DVD RW : SATA
LCD Monitor (strictly Wide Screen) size and price?
KB and Mouse ??
UPS ??
webcam ??

Thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

Skud said:


> I can go upto 35000. that's not a prob. further i will a gfx card later, may be hd4850. do you think it will last 2 years as i will buy another more powerful pc 2 years later, so right now i don't need the greatest hardware.
> 
> what's about amd config?



If you are not much into gaming, then it will. Cause most of the games nowadays were more GPU dependent and so will need a GPU to handle that at atleast lowest settings. So better back off from GF9300.
 Better get a Mobo like ASUS P5K PL CM @ 2.5k and a GPU like 8600GT(3k)/9500GT(3.5k,Zotac one) totalled around 6k, still 1k lower than MSI P7NGM Mobo,with 9300 Chipset. And can able to play some new games at low-mid settings..But still, the choice is yours.If i were you, i'd sure go for second option, by just ignore the 9300 one.



prvprv said:


> Hello friends!!
> Please suggest a good desktop PC config  for movies and internet
> Its for my parents
> My budget is 18 - 20 K.
> ...


You are expecting too much at such restricted budget..Anyhow here you go..
E2200 @ 2.2GHz - 3.3k
Any G31 Chipset Mobo - around 3k(like Gigabyte G31 or ASUS P5K PL CM @ 2.5k)
Zebronics Cabinet - 1.1k(with SMPS)
2GB DDR2 - 1k
WD 320GB 16MB - 2.5k
Samsung DVD+RW - 1.1k
Samsung MIST 17" - 7.2k
Logitech Combo - 0.8k
APC 500VA - 2.5k or Numeric - 1.7k
Logitech Quickcam Go - 0.8k

Total - 22k

You have to extend ur budget by atleast 2k, to get this stuff.Otherwise get a cheap 17" CRT Monitor for 4.3k, which reduce a whooping 3k from ur budget..


----------



## Skud (Feb 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> If you are not much into gaming, then it will. Cause most of the games nowadays were more GPU dependent and so will need a GPU to handle that at atleast lowest settings. So better back off from GF9300.
> Better get a Mobo like ASUS P5K PL CM @ 2.5k and a GPU like 8600GT(3k)/9500GT(3.5k,Zotac one) totalled around 6k, still 1k lower than MSI P7NGM Mobo,with 9300 Chipset. And can able to play some new games at low-mid settings..But still, the choice is yours.If i were you, i'd sure go for second option, by just ignore the 9300 one.




no gfx card at this moment. i will add one later. but what about amd config?


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2009)

AMD has no better config at this time in this price range. You shouild stick with what
rajkumar has suggested.

But if you can upgrade to phenom 2 later then you should go for AMD.
In that case buy A gigabyte 780G or obo which is Rs. 5000 &
Get a amd dual core 5000+ which is Rs. 2800.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:
			
		

> @ironmanforever
> Dual Core E2200 - 3.4k
> ASUS P5K PL CM - 2.5k
> 2GB DDR2 - 0.9k
> ...


It will be enough of course, anything will be enough. But it is _overpowered_ for my purpose. Low power consumption is my prime requirement, I doubt I need a pentium dual core. Dont we have cheap Celeron proccies?

I would prefer a smaller motherboard which will also lessen power consumption.

We had proccy+mobo attached combos from intel available some time ago. Where are thery now? 

What about Atom?


----------



## janitha (Feb 9, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> It will be enough of course, anything will be enough. But it is _overpowered_ for my purpose. Low power consumption is my prime requirement, I doubt I need a pentium dual core. Dont we have cheap Celeron proccies?
> 
> I would prefer a smaller motherboard which will also lessen power consumption.
> 
> ...



Intel Mobo with integrated Atom for about 3.5 to 4K IIRC.
Edit:-
Rs.3.7K @ deltapage.com


----------



## Skud (Feb 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> AMD has no better config at this time in this price range. You shouild stick with what
> rajkumar has suggested.
> 
> But if you can upgrade to phenom 2 later then you should go for AMD.
> ...





How about Phenom 9550 & 790GX combo. I think it will cost around rs 12000 - 13000, costing almost same as what rajkumar has suggested as cpu+mobo?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2009)

Skud said:
			
		

> How about Phenom 9550 & 790GX combo. I think it will cost around rs 12000 - 13000, costing almost same as what rajkumar has suggested as cpu+mobo?


Better stick with Intel rather than AMD as the prices seems equals and Intel kicks AMD at almost all games..
I prefer INTEL... 

E7300 + ASUS P5K PL CM + 9500GT = 11k...
Better than AMD right?


----------



## Skud (Feb 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Better stick with Intel rather than AMD as the prices seems equals and Intel kicks AMD at almost all games..
> I prefer INTEL...
> 
> E7300 + ASUS P5K PL CM + 9500GT = 11k...
> Better than AMD right?





Skud said:


> I can go upto 35000. that's not a prob. further i will a gfx card later, may be hd4850. do you think it will last 2 years as i will buy another more powerful pc 2 years later, so right now i don't need the greatest hardware.
> 
> what's about amd config?



no gfx card plz... i will add one later. just give me a config that can last a couple of years alongwith a hd4850.


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 10, 2009)

C2D Q6600 (Will Try 3GHz at stock cooling)*....................9690
Palit HD 4850.........................................................8500
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L...............................................4800
Samsung 2253 22", 2ms 1000 CR(typ), DVI.......................11700
PSU VX450W...........................................................3800
4gig ram Kingston 800 5-5-5-15......................................2400
Altec Lancing 5.1 VS3251...............................................4000
K/b Logitec mm........................................................500
Cabinet- I ball Gamer without Smps
(1x80mm (Front IN) 1x90mm(back OUT) 1x80mm(side IN)..1300
UPS-600VA Full sinewave (How long cant It run PC)...........1600
HDD WD AAKS (Which is best one Caliver Black?) 500GB.......2850
DVD LiteON	..............................................................1200

Total......................................................................52340

*How Will I make sure it’s a G0 stepping by looking at the packaging before buying!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2009)

@Skud
Get a Q8200 and MSI P7NGM Digital...


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> C2D Q6600 (Will Try 3GHz at stock cooling)*....................9690
> Palit HD 4850.........................................................8500
> Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L...............................................4800
> Samsung 2253 22", 2ms 1000 CR(typ), DVI.......................11700
> ...


About the HDD questen, AAKS means Cavier Blue(good), AALS means Cavier Black(actually its Cavier Blue with 32MB Cache, hard to find in India), AACS is Cavier Green(good for storage, bad as a boot main drive).

Recommended is AAKS(Cavier Blue, AALS is a bit unstable).

BTW-Try to purchase APC UPS(650va @ 2.8k, its the best and most relieable)


----------



## thinknano (Feb 10, 2009)

Guys Guys....I need a very fast reply as I've to mail this config to my vendor by tonight...


My Budget is 20k and I'll assemble a new *CPU*(only)

So 
Proccy=?
MOBO=??
RAM=1*2 gb 800Mhz
HDD=160GB which brand?
Case with psu/case and psu=????
DVD writer=LG


please let me know about the products....

As it's going to be office work only so I prefer not going for a GPU....what do you think?So MOBO is going to be the best in the budget...

and may be someday the photoshop cs2 would be running in these cpu so what do you think???  


Please reply fast!!!!


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @Skud
> Get a Q8200 and MSI P7NGM Digital...




MSI P7NGM Digital is an *nForce 730i Chipset so is it better than p45 which is available at better prices than nForce
* 

Q8200 did't got nice review

Actually 
Q6600 - 2.4GHz, 8 MB Catch, 1066 Fsb ( Can easily do 3.0 Ghz n 1333Fsb), 65nm
Q8200 - 2.33Ghz 4 MB catch, 1333 FSB but at 45 nm so it should run cool

So when 35nm come at the end of this year will all 45nm procees will start behaving badly? no I guess but a new thing will be there which is better atleast in sizze and temps! 

So my big Q will Q8200 beat Q6600 Googled and found *This *More trouble seems to be neck and neck at gaming 
since I'll be doing lots of virtulisation also its nice to see which one fares better at that 

Ok googled and found *this *now in this site it appear Q6600 to be better than Q8200 in all aspect except for Power!

Why can't the findings be more consistent! 



tkin said:


> About the HDD questen, AAKS means Cavier Blue(good), AALS means Cavier Black(actually its Cavier Blue with 32MB Cache, hard to find in India), AACS is Cavier Green(good for storage, bad as a boot main drive).
> 
> Recommended is AAKS(Cavier Blue, AALS is a bit unstable).
> 
> BTW-Try to purchase APC UPS(650va @ 2.8k, its the best and most relieable)




How long will PC UPS(650va be able to run my PC? I mean can it do 30 min considering power scenario in gurgaon, 
Anyone have an Idea about Dual Battery UPS They used to be there few years back


So AAKS(Cavier Blue) is better than Seagate at same price point. 
what if u get new stable firmware from seagate will WD be still better?

Lots of Q's 
I'm like that only


----------



## ishjain (Feb 10, 2009)

I am planning to buy a new desktop. My Usage is as follows:
(a) my computer may remain switched on for more than 24 hours at a stretch.
(b) ordinary games like: Counter-strike, GTA, etc/
(c) Watching and Storing Movies, Movies and Movies
(d) Storing loads of songs

I have selected the following configuration. Please suggest whether each of them is compatible with the other or not. And if you think i should not spend on something or I should spend more on something please guide me.

(1)CPU - Intel Quad Core Q9300 2.5 GHz (Rs. 11,000)

(2) Motherboard - Asus P5Q Pro / MSI P45 Zilent / MSI P45-8D (which one???) (Rs.9000/9,500/8,700)

(3) Ram - Corsair DDR2 2gbx2 (800) (Rs. 2150x2)

(4) Hard Disk - 500 Gb Seagate x1 + 320Gb Seagatex1 (Rs.3100+2150)

(5) Monitor - Samsung / ViewSonic = 22" (Which model no idea ??) (Rs.10,000 apprx.)

(6) Graphic Card- 8600GT xfs - 512MB (Rs.4450)

(7) (a)Thermaltake M9 Series VI1000BWS Mid Tower Computer Case (Rs.3750)
or (b) Thermaltake Strike MX Series VI6001BNS Mid Tower Computer Case (Rs.3,200)
or (c) Cooler Master Elite 335 RC-335-KKN1-GP Mid Tower Computer Case (Rs.1800)
or (d) Cooler Master RC-690-KKN1-GP RC-690 Mid Tower Computer Case (Rs.4000)

+ Zebronics ZEB 500W Platinum Power Supply (Rs. 2600)
+ Cooler Master RS500-PCARA3 eXtreme Power Plus 500W Power supply. (Rs. 1900) (which one...?)



My budget is Rs.45K apprx.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2009)

*@ Skud* - you have budget of around Rs. 16-17K for the mobo+cpu.

So get Phenom II 920 Rs. 13000 couple with Biostar TA790GXB A2+ Rs. 4200.
It will give performance simillar to Q9300

Other components :

4gb ram Rs. 2400 ( 2x 2Gb TS 800Mhz )
500gb hdd (by WD) Rs. 2800
1 dvd writer Rs. 1100
cm 460W Rs. 2500
cabinet zeb bijli Rs. 1100
kb+laser mouse 700 logitec
19" samsung Rs. 7200
Altec Lansing BXR 2.1 Rs. 1100

*@ ishjain*
Get Asus P5Q Pro
Get 2x 500GB HDD
Get 9500GT instead os 8600GT
Get CM 500W Psu


----------



## sam_sc4 (Feb 11, 2009)

For Rs.30,000 to Rs.35000 what components can i gt? 

Uses: Basic home use, watching movies, listening to music, no gaming !!!
Note: This machine is not going 2 have any major upgrade 4r next 3-5yrs except adding ram, hdd.

I already choose these components. plz judge n comment if i can make any improvement:

Phenom X4 9550 / E7300 (if X4 nt available)
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H / Any suitable 8200 mobo(4r intel).
2*1gb ddr2 800mhz.
WD 500Gb sata II (How is Segate with 16mb buffer differ?)
Samsung DVD writer (Any specific model no, plz)
Dell 17'' (widescreen if i can find)
Altec Lansing BXR 1121 / Creative SBS 370 
Numeric 700VA Ups.

I have not choose any cabby & psu. Cab wil most probably be of VIP, but what psu will i need? I not want spending a lot on PSU.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2009)

thinknano said:


> Guys Guys....I need a very fast reply as I've to mail this config to my vendor by tonight...
> 
> 
> My Budget is 20k and I'll assemble a new *CPU*(only)
> ...



Don't you need a monitor ??

Ok, Now the config :

Proccy= intel Q8200 Rs. 8800
MOBO= Asus P5KPL-CM Rs. 2300
RAM=2x 1GB 800Mhz TS Rs. 1200
HDD=320GB Rs. 2200 seagate
Case with psu/case and psu= Zebronics Bijli with 400W PSU Rs. 1100 W/O PSU
DVD writer=Samsung Rs. 1100
PSU CM 460W Extreme Power Plus Rs. 2500

Total Rs. 19200



sam_sc4 said:


> For Rs.30,000 to Rs.35000 what components can i gt?
> 
> Uses: Basic home use, watching movies, listening to music, no gaming !!!
> Note: This machine is not going 2 have any major upgrade 4r next 3-5yrs except adding ram, hdd.
> ...



See what I've suggested *SKUD* @ here : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1050002&postcount=5874


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 11, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> *How Will I make sure it’s a G0 stepping by looking at the packaging before buying!


No Answers Yet!


----------



## Skud (Feb 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> *@ Skud* - you have budget of around Rs. 16-17K for the mobo+cpu.
> 
> So get Phenom II 920 Rs. 13000 couple with Biostar TA790GXB A2+ Rs. 4200.
> It will give performance simillar to Q9300
> ...




that's pretty decent although the cpu is eating most of my budget. will the ram be speedy enough (cl4/cl5/cl6???) to keep up with the the cpu? and is this the current price of phenom II after the price cut by amd?


----------



## sam_sc4 (Feb 11, 2009)

Top gear, the config u presented is excellent. But the only downside, it wil cost Rs. 36000- 38000. 

But what about a configuration for Rs. 30000? 

Also Phenom 2 & 790GX not available in every city at present. And specially not in north-east india.

So please giv a config easily available.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> It will be enough of course, anything will be enough. But it is _overpowered_ for my purpose. Low power consumption is my prime requirement, I doubt I need a pentium dual core. Dont we have cheap Celeron proccies?
> 
> I would prefer a smaller motherboard which will also lessen power consumption.
> 
> ...


Yup, you can get Atom processor, but budget is not a constraint for u, then why dont u avoid a Dual Core. And why u wish to buy a Atom, a slow proccy..
Just my 2 cents



janitha said:


> Intel Mobo with integrated Atom for about 3.5 to 4K IIRC.
> Edit:-
> Rs.3.7K @ deltapage.com


Thats Intel 945GCLF and its avail for 3.6k..


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> No Answers Yet!



There should be a label with serial, box order id etc. with a hologram. On that label there is a thing called S-Spec. that should be SLACR. So the thing will look like
*S-spec : SLACR*.  Thus you can ensure that it's a go stepping Q6600.



Skud said:


> that's pretty decent although the cpu is eating most of my budget. will the ram be speedy enough (cl4/cl5/cl6???) to keep up with the the cpu? and is this the current price of phenom II after the price cut by amd?



*The rams will be CL5 as they are based on value segment. they should just
run fine with that proc & should be enogh.*
If you want a bit better get 2x 2GB cposair c4 800Mhz Ram kit @ Rs. 5600.

If you want the maximum Ram performance then you have to opt for 2x 2GB corsair DDR2 1066Mhz CL5 kit which is Rs. 10775 ( I think it's not worth the price though ).



sam_sc4 said:


> Top gear, the config u presented is excellent. But the only downside, it wil cost Rs. 36000- 38000.
> 
> But what about a configuration for Rs. 30000?
> 
> ...



For the CPU intel e7300 Rs. 5800
MSI P35 Neo F Mobo Rs. 4500
Zotac 9500GT 512MB DDR2 Gfx Card Rs. 3250

2x 1GB DDR2 800Mhz Transcend ram Rs. 1200
500gb hdd Rs. 2800
1 Samsung dvd writer Rs. 1100
cm 460W Rs. 2500
cabinet zeb bijli Rs. 1100
kb+laser mouse 700 logitec
19" samsung LCD Rs. 7200
Altec Lansing BXR BXR 1121 Rs. 1100

Total Rs. 31250


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 11, 2009)

@janitha.. Exactly what I was looking for.  I was on the lookout for a cheap Celeron/Atom or VIA solution.

@rajkumar. Yes, I can buy a faster dual core. But, power consumption is a major problem. I'm already straining the family electricity bills, and adding one more powerful pc would aggravate it. 

Also, what would one do with a powerful server? I aint gonna host a blogging service on it!  Its just gonna act as a download box and a file server, maybe printer too. I may make it stream media, and Atom should handle all of it pretty well.

If you can elaborate the difference in power demands of a complete atom server & a complete dual core server, please post it. I may well reconsider buying a faster dual core.


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> e2200 Rs. 3300
> Asus P5kpl-cm Rs. 2300
> Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 For Rs. 5700
> 
> Total : Rs. 11300


 
Thanks a lot Damn good man & topgear for the gr8 advise. 

But E2200 don't you think I'ld be Obsolete pretty soon ?? how about E7300 with a better MOBO ?? can that save me from buyin a GPU for a while atleast ?? my gaming is generally CS which runs pretty well on any new sys. 

+++ about HDD I am a lil confused between Seagate & WD Which is a better choice Overall, it would be the only HDD I would use, atleast my primary drive. 

Thanks again


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^core2duo E7300 ok fine go for , but the mobo & graphics will be big probs

topgear :: is right 9600GT will better performance than 8600GT .


----------



## sam_sc4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks top gear. But, i not in the opinion of going for graphics card. IGP should be enough. How is Geforce 8200/8300/9300 different? Which gives me best bang for value?


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^core2duo E7300 ok fine go for , but the mobo & graphics will be big probs
> 
> topgear :: is right 9600GT will better performance than 8600GT .


 

So Wat say sir ?? AMD 5000+ a better choice?? Personally I am an AMD die hard but, this time arnd , i felt that Intel is finally standing to it's Brandname,

BTW why is MOBO & GPU a prob wid that ?? no gud mobo.s available or wat ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 12, 2009)

if u really go for E7300 its costs 6300/-

so mobo for intel is on P45 chipset board which costs around 6000/-

its comes to 12300/-

iam talking abt ur budget !!!

so think of it u can go for 9600GT by selecting the dual core neither frm AMD or intel ??


----------



## abhi1301 (Feb 12, 2009)

well how much difference would 9600 GT  really make, given my gaming req and the avail hardware. i.e. 15" CRT monitor. 

++ All on the forum are talking about PALit GPU .. have XFX gone outta market or bad on quality ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 12, 2009)

palit is now on better RMA and also with the HD4850 they brought the best cooler 

now palit is very cheap and best comparing to XFX on the geforce cards

XFX is costlier brand than all brands on nvidia cards , but the quality of XFX is pretty awesome


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> @rajkumar. Yes, I can buy a faster dual core. But, power consumption is a major problem. I'm already straining the family electricity bills, and adding one more powerful pc would aggravate it.
> 
> Also, what would one do with a powerful server? I aint gonna host a blogging service on it!  Its just gonna act as a download box and a file server, maybe printer too. I may make it stream media, and Atom should handle all of it pretty well.
> 
> If you can elaborate the difference in power demands of a complete atom server & a complete dual core server, please post it. I may well reconsider buying a faster dual core.


Then the only option left for you was, Intel *945GCLF* with onboard Atom proccy for 3.5k..
Adding a 2GB 667MHz DDR2 for 0.8k will be good for the system..
No high power consumption..
A Zebronics Cabinet with a default SMPS will enough for it..

I hope now you are satisfied... Isn't it?


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

@ abhi1301
Foryour budget what I've suggested you is good enogh & I've tested 5000+ Which is 2.6Ghz & e2200 @ 2.6Ghz OCed. But e2200 gives better performance. If you don't want to OC or upgrade your CPU later then get AMD 5000+ @ Rs. 2800 & gigabyte 780G mobo @ Rs. 5K.

@ 1024*768 Rsolution 9600 gives 2-3x better performance than 8600.


----------



## guest0123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish to buy a new CPU only...
1. CPU / Processor
2. Mobo
3. GPU 
4. RAM
5. Cabinet & PSU

My budget is Rs. 10 - 12K

Usage:
1. Daily usage (Internet, movies, etc)
2. ALWAYS ON for torrents / downloads.
3. Moderate gaming.

Expectations:
1. Open to both Intel & AMD.
2. I expect value-for-money GPU (can I get 512MB dedicated stuff ??)


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> *The rams will be CL5 as they are based on value segment. they should just
> run fine with that proc & should be enogh.*
> If you want a bit better get 2x 2GB cposair c4 800Mhz Ram kit @ Rs. 5600.
> 
> ...




thanx...

plz suggest a good p45 mobo along with its price.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 13, 2009)

@Skud 
MSI P45 Neo F - around 6k.. best VFM P45 board AFAIK
ASUS P5Q - 9k..


Guys, by tomorrow morn , i get my Q8200 and want to hear some final words from you. My mobo is ASUS P5N MX and i knew it supports FSB upto 1333MHz. I even update the BIOS to newer version(0802). My ques is,
If i put the Q8200 in my mobo,will it works without any OCing or someother modifications?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @Skud
> MSI P45 Neo F - around 6k.. best VFM P45 board AFAIK
> ASUS P5Q - 9k..
> 
> ...


It should work, as claimed by ASUS in this support site- *support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

BTW- Did you visit this site before?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 13, 2009)

@tkin
Yup, visited but still had some doubt.Investing 9k in a CPU is risky? Isn't it.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 13, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:
			
		

> Then the only option left for you was, Intel 945GCLF with onboard Atom proccy for 3.5k..
> Adding a 2GB 667MHz DDR2 for 0.8k will be good for the system..
> No high power consumption..
> A Zebronics Cabinet with a default SMPS will enough for it..
> ...


Thanx man! I would however go for a smaller form factor cabby if possible. What choice do I have? 
A sleeker cabinet which can accomodate a microATX board. I will put that in my drawing roon, so space and design have to be taken care of.
I will also need an efficient PSU. 150-200W with good efficiency, 75% or more.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 13, 2009)

> I will also need an efficient PSU. 150-200W with good efficiency, 75% or more.


Powersafe 400W Silver - - Rs. 1200


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2009)

*@ Skud* - Ya. Get the MSI P45 Neo F mobo as rajkumar_pb suggested.

*@ rajkumar_pb* - Don't worry & put the cpu. It will work & yes, investing 9K on a cpu is risky though it will feel like heaven when it gives the increased performance over your current cpu. Wish you all the best.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @tkin
> Yup, visited but still had some doubt.Investing 9k in a CPU is risky? Isn't it.


Go for it, but may be sign up and visit the asus forums and post this questen there, that's how I was sure that my mobo would support the Core 2 Extremes(Planning for one next year ).


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 14, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Thanx man! I would however go for a smaller form factor cabby if possible. What choice do I have?
> A sleeker cabinet which can accomodate a microATX board. I will put that in my drawing roon, so space and design have to be taken care of.
> I will also need an efficient PSU. 150-200W with good efficiency, 75% or more.



An INTEX 300W + iBall Cabby



comp@ddict said:


> Powersafe 400W Silver - - Rs. 1200


Too much for 945GCLF/..


topgear said:


> *@ Skud* - Ya. Get the MSI P45 Neo F mobo as rajkumar_pb suggested.
> 
> *@ rajkumar_pb* - Don't worry & put the cpu. It will work & yes, investing 9K on a cpu is risky though it will feel like heaven when it gives the increased performance over your current cpu. Wish you all the best.






tkin said:


> Go for it, but may be sign up and visit the asus forums and post this questen there, that's how I was sure that my mobo would support the Core 2 Extremes(Planning for one next year ).


I saw the CPU support list


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

iBall i612 cabby with 400W PSU @ 1.2k

How's this?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2009)

Can u guys plz suggest me a CPU+mobo for 6K.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> iBall i612 cabby with 400W PSU @ 1.2k
> 
> How's this?



But i dont think IronManForever needs a 400W PSU for 945GCLF.. 

small form factor iBall (i dunno the exact model),thats a black cabby with an iBall 300W or INTEX 300W is enuff....



j1n M@tt said:


> Can u guys plz suggest me a CPU+mobo for 6K.



ASUS P5K PL CM - 2.5k 
Intel E5200 @ 2.5Ghz - 3.5k

Total 6k...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2009)

^^thanx...can u suggest AMD platform combo too??


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;1052253]^^thanx...can[/email] u suggest AMD platform combo too??



AMD X2 5000+
Gigabyte *GA-MA74GM-S2*


----------



## thinknano (Feb 14, 2009)

> Don't you need a monitor ??
> 
> Ok, Now the config :
> 
> ...


I have just got these two piece. I think these gonna rock in their own field!!!

take a look...

The AMD

Processor- AMD Athlon 64*2 6000+ @ 3GHz
Motherboard- Asus M2A-MX
Memory- 2*1 GB 800 MHz.
HDD- WD 160 GB 7200 rpm SATA.
Case- Odyssey with 450 watt psu .
DVD RW – LG 20X sata.
Microsoft 500 combo keyboard.

The Intel

Processor- Core 2 Duo 7400 @2.83GHz
Motherboard- Abit IP35-E 
Graphics Card- Palit HD 4670 Super
Memory- Kingston 2 * 1 GB 800 MHz.
HDD- WD 160 GB 7200 rpm SATA
Case- Zebronics Lava.
DVD RW – LG GSA-H55N
Microsoft 500 combo keyboard.

Antivirus Software: Kaspersky Internet Security @ 450/-(great deal for me) 
________________________________________

From AR Computers
Weston Street,
Kolkata-13    
Mr. Alok Jain
Mob: +91 9681060345


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

j1n [email said:
			
		

> M@tt;1052253]^^thanx...can[/email] u suggest AMD platform combo too??


the intel one is better at 6k, at 8k, we can consider AMD.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

@ thinknano - The config I've suggested to you @ 20K can beat the above two config you have mentioned anyday & 160GB hdd is just too little.

As your primary need is office woks & photoshop. Huge database apps & multimedia apps like photoshop can benefit from Q8200.

Though at the end of the day it's your choice waht config you will opt.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 14, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ASUS P5K PL CM - 2.5k
> Intel E5200 @ 2.5Ghz - 3.5k
> 
> Total 6k...





Psychosocial said:


> AMD X2 5000+
> Gigabyte *GA-MA74GM-S2*



if the IGP is considered, which combo will be the better?? intel or amd??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 14, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> if the IGP is considered, which combo will be the better?? intel or amd??




INTEL !!


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> if the IGP is considered, which combo will be the better?? intel or amd??



In terms of IGP AMD 740G which based on HD2100 gives bettr performance than Intel G31 ie GMA 3100.


----------



## ganeshravi (Feb 15, 2009)

hi, a few days before, i bought a seagate desk 1 TB external HDD which crashed yesterday after a transfer of 200GB... i had bought it from ebay and bought it on a condition of exchange if it crashed... but during the exchange i asked him to give a free agent pro and that guy told that the free agent pro model has been stopped and it has been revised in the name of extreme.... is this true..?? can anyone confirm this..??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 15, 2009)

topgear said:


> In terms of IGP AMD 740G which based on HD2100 gives bettr performance than Intel G31 ie GMA 3100.




But i thought that AMD's 780G chipset is the better on board graphics which is almost now the best IGP

but intel G33 chipset has better IGP !! is it so !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2009)

Let me clear it up for you:

1. AMD 740G is a rebranded and die-shrinked AMD 690G.

2. AMD 790GX is better than AMD 780G is better AMD 780V is better than AMD 740G is better than AMD 690G is better than AMD 690V.

3. If you buy something, buy atleast 780G. Its future proof and has lots of expansion slots. AMD 780V is only around Rs. 200 cheaper and for the cripples it has its not worth it.

4. If you want crossfirex support or want to overclock, buy 790GX.

5. AMD 690V may tie with Intel GMA X4500HD (the BEST intel onboard GPU) but everything else are above intel.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 15, 2009)

^But when you have a budget of 5k and you want a dual core CPU, 740G or 690G is the best option. The cheapest 780G board I have seen so far is Palit 780G which is around 4k .


----------



## acewin (Feb 16, 2009)

Putting my question in here only instead of creating a new thread will wait for response and then only create a new thread if I do not get any.

System config can be checked Compaq SR1930IL
motherboard specs RC410-M (Asterope2)

The CPU fan has started making quiet alot of noise. I tried checking if cleaning or oiling can be done. Removed the dust, but oil cannot be put as all the covered(checked after removing the stickers) .

Heatsink seems to be fine. The fan is a coolermaster fan. Suggest me some good replacement, and whether should I go for complete CPU cooler replaced or just the fan.

If just the fan then something good. Budget is upto 1K, I see there are few good complete CPU cooler sets(heatsink and fan) are available.

@damngoodman999, intel onboard gfx does not come near amd's onboard gfx.
G33 has X3100 gfx, as topgear said. and 780G has HD3200, which is very good.

@damngoodman999, intel onboard gfx does not come near amd's onboard gfx.
G33 has X3100 gfx, as topgear said. and 780G has HD3200, which is very good.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 16, 2009)

guys need some advise......is it a better deal to go for the Nvidia 9300 based motherboard for the core2duo or to get the popular intel ones and then put in a seperate graphics solution? what is the price difference involved.....


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 16, 2009)

^ Separate graphics recommended.

@rajkumar_pb.. Thanks. I think I should wait for Nvidia Ion. ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Separate graphics recommended.
> 
> @rajkumar_pb.. Thanks. I think I should wait for *Nvidia Ion*. ??


----------



## ganeshravi (Feb 16, 2009)

post no 5913... please reply ppl...


----------



## acewin (Feb 18, 2009)

ganeshravi said:


> hi, a few days before, i bought a seagate desk 1 TB external HDD which crashed yesterday after a transfer of 200GB... i had bought it from ebay and bought it on a condition of exchange if it crashed... but during the exchange i asked him to give a free agent pro and that guy told that the free agent pro model has been stopped and it has been revised in the name of extreme.... is this true..?? can anyone confirm this..??



not sure. But pro seems to be out of scene..............


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

acewin said:


> Putting my question in here only instead of creating a new thread will wait for response and then only create a new thread if I do not get any.
> 
> System config can be checked Compaq SR1930IL
> motherboard specs RC410-M (Asterope2)
> ...



Get a CoolerMaster Hyper TX2 @ Rs. 1700-2000.


----------



## acewin (Feb 18, 2009)

almost double of what I am considering

what about just fan. to replace and keeping the heatsink


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Separate graphics recommended.



Digit's card shootout shows that the 9300 is a pretty good directx 10 board ........and the price difference between that and the intel boards is round 4000 bucks ......is there a good graphics card (Directx 10) that I can get for this much


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

acewin said:


> almost double of what I am considering
> 
> what about just fan. to replace and keeping the heatsink



It depends on what kind of cpu heat sink you have ?

Do you have stock intel HSF ?

And I don't know if Discrete cpu fan is available in local markets. I think they will be very hard to find.

BTW, Anything below that HSF is just crap except some models though I'm not able to remember those right now. But they are all all priced around Rs. 1500. So it's wise to get CM Hyper TX2 as it is available in most places.


----------



## acewin (Feb 18, 2009)

I too do not know, except on the fan above heatsink it is written coolermaster on the sticker rest of what is written is 

MGT9212UR-W25
12V - 0.54A
200009130 - GP.

I think its just the model name and all of the fan and not heatsink.
And a question, do we but anyything between the CPU and heatsink base for conductivity and all, I will try to take some pic of the heatsink.

my system is a compaq system with Pentium D proccy, so not sure if it is intel HSF.
and have also to check the size of the fan.

I saw the prices of these coolers (heatsink and fan) on lynx and other sites
OCZ Vanquisher CPU Cooler - 1225
some Thermalright XP-90 and thermalright Ultra-90 -775 in around 1600-1700

how can we detrmine the size of the fan

if it is general 92 mm, I see Panaflo Medium FBA09A12M1BX - 92mm in 700 bucks on itwares


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 18, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> Digit's card shootout shows that the 9300 is a pretty good directx 10 board ........and the price difference between that and the intel boards is round 4000 bucks ......is there a good graphics card (Directx 10) that I can get for this much


For 4000 bucks you can get a 
9500GT - 3.5k 
HD4650 - 4.2k
HD3650 - 3.8k
HD4350 - 2.8k


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 18, 2009)

C2D Q6600 (Will Try 3GHz at stock cooling)*  	9690
Palit HD 4850 	8600
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L 	6500
PSU VX450W 	3800
4gig ram Kingston 800 5-5-5-15 	2400
VS3251 	4000
K/b Logitec mm 	500
Cabinet- I ball Gamer without Smps (1x80mm (Front IN) 1x90mm(back OUT) 1x80mm(side IN) 	1300
UPS-600VA Full sinewave (How long cant It run PC) 	1600
HDD WD AAKS (Which is best one Caliver Blue) 500GB 	2850
DVD LiteON 	1200
Samsung 2253BW 22", 2ms 1000 CR(typ), DVI 	11700

Future Upgrades!
Sun beam Core contact 120mm	2800


So people plz give ur inputs


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 18, 2009)

Go for it..
Q6600? I prefer Q8200 over Q6600 as former one is 45nm and higher fsb then latter... So less power consumption and runs cooler..
Rest is better...
I heard that newer batches of Q6600 cant OC beyond 3GHz... Is it so?


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 18, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^But when you have a budget of 5k and you want a dual core CPU, 740G or 690G is the best option. The cheapest 780G board I have seen so far is Palit 780G which is around 4k .


780G motherboards(good ones) start from 4k, and best one's are for 5k. Makes 740G and 760G useless.



rajkumar_pb said:


> For 4000 bucks you can get a
> 9500GT - 3.5k
> HD4650 - 4.2k
> HD3650 - 3.8k
> HD4350 - 2.8k



Go for anyone between 9500GT or HD4650, not the other two.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

prateekchanda said:


> C2D Q6600 (Will Try 3GHz at stock cooling)*  	9690
> Palit HD 4850 	8600
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L 	6500
> PSU VX450W 	3800
> ...



Get Phenom 2 920 Rs. 10.8 K
&
MSI K9A2 CF Rs. 6K
&
Palit HD 4850 512MB DDR3 is Rs. 8.1K
&
For cabby go for zebronics bijli Rs. 1.1K w/o PSU
&
For DVD RW get Samsung Rs. 1.1 too.

Don't know about that ups but you can get a apc 650VA one at Rs. 2.8K


----------



## anshul (Feb 18, 2009)

please update the rates of the PC components.


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> Get Phenom 2 920 Rs. 10.8 K
> &
> MSI K9A2 CF Rs. 6



Check this link

*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3492&p=19


Q6600 is roughly slightly batter than P2 920 and I'm slightly comfortable with Intel

Need some more reviews!



anshul said:


> please update the rates of the PC components.



C2D Q6600 (Will Try 3GHz at stock cooling)*      9690
Palit HD 4850 *    8100*
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L     6500
PSU VX450W     3800
4gig ram Kingston 800 5-5-5-15     2400
VS3251     4000
K/b Logitec mm     500
Cabinet- I ball Gamer without Smps (1x80mm (Front IN) 1x90mm(back OUT) 1x80mm(side IN)     1300
UPS-600VA Full sinewave (How long cant It run PC)     1600
HDD WD AAKS (Which is best one Caliver Blue) 500GB     2850
DVD LiteON     1200
Samsung 2253BW 22", 2ms 1000 CR(typ), DVI     11700

Future Upgrades!
Sun beam Core contact 120mm    2800


So people plz give ur inputs

Rest are same I guess

I live in New Delhi! If any one have better prices then Plz let me know and also the shop.


----------



## acewin (Feb 19, 2009)

acewin said:


> I too do not know, except on the fan above heatsink it is written coolermaster on the sticker rest of what is written is
> 
> MGT9212UR-W25
> 12V - 0.54A
> ...



again, need help on this cooler thingy any response

@prateekchanda
if keeping intel as your option check Q8200

you really not seem to give any eye to power consumption and other stuffs the benefit of 45nm. Give a look here POWER cunsumption and in the related section of the anandtech article.

SysMark points are real important and Phenom II 920 soars over Q6600 and Q8200, in other tests also it gives better results.

not sure how you got into conclusion Q6600 is better by any slight margin also, is you just wanna play far cry.

beside that a little suggestion, you spending good amount so buy atleast coolermaster elite 334 or any such would cost you less than 2K and are seriously much better than iball.

UPS are for stopping any abrupt shutdown due to power failure. you will get max of 10-15 minutes which are good enough.

your rest choices are good.

question for others
I havent checked but are single stick 4GB RAMs got into market ??


----------



## Samyajit (Feb 19, 2009)

I want to buy a tough laptop with loads of RAM~3-4GB for processor intensive applications. For applications which proc is the best AMD or Intel's? Budget:<=35000INR.
Guys i need your advice....hope New System includes Lappies too...otherwise I'll remove the post


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> In terms of IGP AMD 740G which based on HD2100 gives bettr performance than Intel G31 ie GMA 3100.





damngoodman999 said:


> But i thought that AMD's 780G chipset is the better on board graphics which is almost now the best IGP
> 
> but intel G33 chipset has better IGP !! is it so !!



in terms of IGP from my past experience Intel comes nowhere near AMD....anyway I brought dat Asus P5KPL-CM with GMA3100 + Intel E5200 combo since i hav a GeForce 9600GT


----------



## acewin (Feb 19, 2009)

good buy


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

acewin said:


> I too do not know, except on the fan above heatsink it is written coolermaster on the sticker rest of what is written is
> 
> MGT9212UR-W25
> 12V - 0.54A
> ...



1st of all does your HSF looks like this :
*www.ddp.ru/upload/contents/376/XI5_9IDSA_X3_big.jpg

& the fan this :

*us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/alan-fm_2043_18211732


Your rig has a custom cooling solution which uses coolermaster heatsink & Magic fan.

It's a fan from Magic & it's dimension is 95mmx25mm but only website said that it's  92mm so I'm not sure if you can attach the panaflo 92mm fan.

the panaflo fan you're talking about looks like this :

*www.censuspc.com/tmzws_image2.php?imageid=6671

If you want to stay away from all these fan size compatibility issue then get a separate HSF solution.

And the OCZ vanquisher says that it will not fit with all intel mobo :
*www.ocztechnology.com/products/cooling_products/ocz_vanquisher_cpu_cooler

Thermalright XP 90 & ultra 90 does not comes with fan.

So it's better to get CM Hyper TX2 as it's comatible both with amd & intel & comes with fan.

Or you can get Core-Contact Freezer 92mm CPU Cooler which is Rs. 1850 or so.


----------



## acewin (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for your time bro, was little pain in the ass, but your explanation is quiet good 

the fan is exactly the same with 4 pin for power and the heatsink (not the top part is the same)

Core Contact Frezeer or TX2 do their fan have 4 pin power, so that I can tie it up to the mobo, though for this question I will also try looking up but if anyone knows, and can response it would be good.


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Guys...

how about this system

c2d e7400
msi p45-neo f
kingston 4gb ddr2 800
wd 320 gb
19"
msi hd4850 with custom cooler
zebronics antibiotics cabinet
corsair vx450w


is it all right or i have to reconsider some of its components?


----------



## acewin (Feb 20, 2009)

@topgear, would I need any thermal compund to put between the heatsink and proccy ??

and will have to buy it separately or the Core Contact or Hyper TX2 come with something to put in between

and I also see that there are chipset cooler, will they do anything good.
and this motherboard support Supports PCI Express x16 graphics cards.

I heard for older ati mobos, it is not good to put nVidia gfx card. comment on this and anything to which I can change to for better gfx.

@skud, choice is good, but instead of antibiotic cabinet check coolermaster Elite 330, or zebronics reaper and peace


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2009)

acewin said:


> @skud, choice is good, but instead of antibiotic cabinet check coolermaster Elite 330, or zebronics reaper and peace




procuring cm will be difficult. i don't know if it is available in kolkata (anybody from kolkata can help). 


@acewin, plz state if the zebronics models u refer are tools free or not...

also plz state the price


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

^^Yes they are tools free..


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^Yes they are tools free..




thanx...


----------



## acewin (Feb 20, 2009)

Elite 330 has tool  free design, not sure of antibiotics reaper and peace.
But I think if antibiotics has then for sure reaper and peace because they cost around 2.5K

I do not think any of these zebronics have tool less design


----------



## supercow (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey... though the coolermaster offer tool free design, The ANTEC 300 provide very good thumb screws... looks cool and operates much COOLER........ Go for it!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

acewin said:


> @topgear, would I need any thermal compund to put between the heatsink and proccy ??
> 
> and will have to buy it separately or the Core Contact or Hyper TX2 come with something to put in between
> 
> ...



Don't know about core contact but CM hyper TX2 does come with thermal compound pre applied. 

Chipset coolers are better than stock chipset coolers coz they comes with fans & coper base but stock chipset coolers only use aluminium.

But stock chipset coolers are enough unless you are OCing your rig @ extreme extent.

Some ATI chipset has particluar issue with nvidia gfx cards as onece I've faced the trouble.

If your mobo has a pci-e slot then I will suggest you to get a HD4670 with 512MB DDR3 ram which is Rs. 5.1K or so.


----------



## acewin (Feb 22, 2009)

one last question, my mobo has one 3 pin and another 4 pin power for fan.
4 pin is being used for powering the cpu cooler fan.
TX-2 and most of the new cooler's fan have got 3 pin cable, how can I manage this, or I will have to specifically search for 4 pin fan


----------



## janitha (Feb 22, 2009)

acewin said:


> one last question, my mobo has one 3 pin and another 4 pin power for fan.
> 4 pin is being used for powering the cpu cooler fan.
> TX-2 and most of the new cooler's fan have got 3 pin cable, how can I manage this, or I will have to specifically search for 4 pin fan



You can use it. See-
*forums.erodov.com/3-pin-4-pin-fan-plugin-guide/2095.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

*@ acewin* - you can attach 3pin fan connector in 4 pin header. It's very simple.
usually you have to left pin number 4 unconnected. follow the link that *janitha* has posted.


----------



## Skud (Feb 23, 2009)

supercow said:


> Hey... though the coolermaster offer tool free design, The ANTEC 300 provide very good thumb screws... looks cool and operates much COOLER........ Go for it!!!




what's the price?


----------



## supercow (Feb 23, 2009)

Skud said:


> what's the price?


3600(including shipping) from I T Depot Chennai.


----------



## acewin (Feb 23, 2009)

good call supercow , if he spends 3.6K then why not go for Coolermaster 690


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2009)

What's the price for AMD X2 7750 Black Edition ??  I heard its around 3.7k Please confirm guys. This is awesome proccy, it pwns E5200.

Any suggestions for 15k !! Gaming upgrade.
Mobo + CPU + GFX + Cabinet_With_SMPS + RAM

Good gfx like 9600GT would be better.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 23, 2009)

Go to Vedant computer they stock Zebronics Reaper....Reaper cost 1800-without transparent side cover and 2100 for transparent cover+LED light....quoted price in december....


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 23, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> What's the price for AMD X2 7750 Black Edition ??  I heard its around 3.7k Please confirm guys. This is awesome proccy, it pwns E5200.


7750 is nice proccy when used with AM2+ mobo,but not as good as intel E5200. 
Amd7750 cost 3550/-


----------



## jking (Feb 23, 2009)

*HTPC Config - Suggestion*

Can some one recommend me a good HTPC config (both Intel and AMD) for 25K. (excluding monitor)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

AMD 7750 for 3.5K , tats truly awesome prices it sure equals to the E7300 gr8 price for its performance


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, AMD 7750 Out Performs E5200 At STOCK, Easily.

But the question is if it does so when both are over clocked. That's why i guess people prefer E5200.

I don't think a budget buyer would over clock, as that would mean higher costs for SMPS, Cooling Etc.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

i heard that performance of 7750 is equal to E7300 ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 24, 2009)

That i have to find out. Its nice if it does out perform That also.

Its a nice processor, easy over clock with unlocked multiplier, since its black edition.


----------



## jking (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Config - Suggestion*



jking said:


> Can some one recommend me a good HTPC config (both Intel and AMD) for 25K. (excluding monitor)



 Any recommendations ??


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2009)

amartya87 said:


> Go to Vedant computer they stock Zebronics Reaper....Reaper cost 1800-without transparent side cover and 2100 for transparent cover+LED light....quoted price in december....




plz kindly give me the address and phone number if any. also plz kindly state which will be the best place in kolkata to build the config given here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=199&post=1055396


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2009)

You can also try :

M.D. Computer
16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
Kolkata - 700013 (Near Exide Showroom)


----------



## Skud (Feb 25, 2009)

topgear said:


> You can also try :
> 
> M.D. Computer
> 16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
> Kolkata - 700013 (Near Exide Showroom)





can you please give me the direction if i travel by metro from kalighat and get down at chandni chowk?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 25, 2009)

Vedant Computers Sales Pvt. LTD.
26, g.c. Avenue,Kolkata-700013
ph-2212-9832/2212-8793/2253-7597
Email-ved_info@vsnl.net
After getting into chandni chock ask anyone about SHABIR HOTEL....after getting shabir hotel went straight and u will find starcomp computer next shop is vedant.....

Vedant will be the best for u because they assembled ur pc free of cost....I have purchased motherboard(MSI P45 NEO3FR),processor(intel c2d E7300) from this shop and they give me  best price compared to other shop.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2009)

@ SKUD - go to chadni & ask anybody about Exide showroom there.
When you find exide ask anybody about somebody about M.D. computers & they will
show you.

When  you will go to exide you will see a lane to your left hand side. follow that lane a little bit & you will find M.D. computers on your right hand side opposite inox computer ( a very little shop )


----------



## acewin (Feb 25, 2009)

@topgear very descriptive


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Thanks buddy


----------



## vampiredevil (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Can you suggest me a mobo+processor+ram+psu combo within 15k??

I recently purchased a 9600gt with the help of you guys out here.
Thankssss a lot.....

Hope i get a quick reply. Planning to get the stuff by march 1st week. 

Cheers all,
Anup


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

Intel E7200 + MSI P45 Neo-F + 2x2Gb Transcend DDR2 800 + Cooler Master RS500-PCARA3 ExtremPower 500W or Corsair 400W


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2009)

Make it a E7300 cuz 
E7200 @ 5.1k
E7300 @ 5.5k

E7300 is a better OCer and mabe if he doesn't OC, he'll lose out on performance.


----------



## vampiredevil (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys i found this config in another thread of this forum

AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
AMD 780G MA78GM-S2H 16x, 8 Ch. S, L, HDMi4
2GB * 2 ddr2 800Mhz transcend
Cooler Master RS-500-PCARA3

Will this be under 15k??

What cabinet should i get for this PSU. My current cabinet wont accomodate this monster. How is "Zebronics antibiotic cabinet"? will that fit in?

Nder prblm is dat the Phenom II X3 720 hasn't release till date. Seems like i might have to wait for that depending upon your suggestions.

Thanks,
Anup


----------



## debajyoti2005in (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to build a basic pc for desktop job only
budget is 10000
needed - proc, mobo,cabi,monitor,ram,hdd

please recommnd something very fast.i need it ufgntly


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

vampiredevil said:


> Guys i found this config in another thread of this forum
> 
> AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
> AMD 780G MA78GM-S2H 16x, 8 Ch. S, L, HDMi4
> ...



It overshoots by a little bit I think.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2009)

debajyoti2005in said:


> I want to build a basic pc for desktop job only
> budget is 10000
> needed - proc, mobo,cabi,monitor,ram,hdd
> 
> please recommnd something very fast.i need it ufgntly


 
These all for 10k....
OK...

Sempron LE 1250 2.1GHz - 1.5k
ASUS M2V MX SE - 2k
Zebronics Cabinet with SMPS - 1k
1GB DDR2 RAM - 480 bucks
WD 80GB SATA - 1.7k
Zebronics 15" CRT - 3.3k

Total comes around 10k

You cant get lower than this... Or may be you can get a P4 HT 3.06GHz , ASUS Mobo from me as second hand...


----------



## ITTechPerson (Feb 27, 2009)

vampiredevil said:


> What cabinet should i get for this PSU. My current cabinet wont accomodate this monster. How is "Zebronics antibiotic cabinet"? will that fit in?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anup


 

Zebornics " Bijli" - cool & smart with very good cooling


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 27, 2009)

> 1GB DDR2 RAM - 480 bucks


480 bucks? You must be kidding!


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2009)

I think he got the quote for second hand 1GB DDR ram 

Transcend 1GB DDR ram costs Rs. 1800


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

topgear said:


> I think he got the quote for second hand 1GB DDR ram
> Transcend 1GB DDR ram costs Rs. 1800


I m talking abt 1GB DDR2 Dynet RAM.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ man 480 bucks, r u sure. Whoa that's some value added pricing. 

That means 4GB RAM can come for Rs. 1920 only.

Anywayz, is it 533MHz or 667MHz or 800MHz?


----------



## acewin (Feb 28, 2009)

yup he is right


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys Need review!

Processor     will OC on stock for now will buy sunbeam core contact in a few monts
    q8200        8800  <-Q6600 not available in N.P  how much can q8200 be OCed

Mobo    ep45-ds3R        8500 <- have 2 PCI express, e-sata, raid


Gfx    HD 4850 Palit        8100  <- will be buying another in 6 months

Monitor    Samsung    
        2233SW    10150  <-its FullHd and I hate this thing (HD at 21.5") coz it will strain my HD4850
        or T220    13500 <- Best thing but expensive

Case    i-Ball    Gamer    1100 without smps

PSU    Vx450W    Corair      3900


RAM    Transcend 2x2GB 800mhz (5-5-5-15)        2500  <- Will be adding 4x2GB in 6 months 
      or    Kingston 2x2GB    800Mhz(5-5-5-15)    2200

HDD    WD Caliver Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB    500 GB    3000 <- Might RAID

DVD    Lite on                    1200
    or samsung SH-S223F        

UPS    bouble battry 800VA microtec     2500

K/b     Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000        950

Spk 5.1    VS3251        4000



totals around 54K 

any improvements u see

also I know normal windows will do great even at this res with my gfx card but will games look good at non native resolution on this monitor


----------



## acewin (Feb 28, 2009)

it being 667 FSB, 533 FSB comes in 1.1K being costlier than 667 and 800 FSB

@Monitor Samsung 
2233SW 10150 <-its FullHd and I hate this thing coz it will strain my HD4850
or T220 13500 <- Best thing but expensive
cant strain your hd4850 if u keep in lower resolution

improvement will be cabinet and if u get single stick of 4GB RAM

or if u decide to buy phenom 2

VX450 costs 3.2K now


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 28, 2009)

@acewin

But will non-native -a.k.a low resolution will distort things right?


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

i am luking for a rocking Cabinet under 3k vid G8 luks n Very gud Cooling options...ny suggestion????


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^ man 480 bucks, r u sure. Whoa that's some value added pricing.
> 
> That means 4GB RAM can come for Rs. 1920 only.
> 
> Anywayz, is it 533MHz or 667MHz or 800MHz?


 
Its 667MHz one...



acewin said:


> yup he is right






prateekchanda said:


> Guys Need review!
> 
> Processor will OC on stock for now will buy sunbeam core contact in a few monts
> q8200 8800 <-Q6600 not available in N.P  how much can q8200 be OCed
> ...


 
Get Q8200 for 8.8k.. better deal.. it performs neck-to-neck with Q6600..
Instead of 500GB Get 640GB AAKS Cavier Blue for just 3600 bucks. With just 600bucks more for mere 150GB space. if i were u, then i chose the 640GB one.



niraj trehan said:


> i am luking for a rocking Cabinet under 3k vid G8 luks n Very gud Cooling options...ny suggestion????


CoolerMaster Centurion 534 Black - 3.2k


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

waht is the cost of centurian 532?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

no idea.. may be few bucks lesser than 534 one..


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 28, 2009)

can u plz gimme cost estimates of the following

*zebronics.net/pro_blackjack.asp
centurian 532
centurian 534(..gud1)
elite 331
elite 333
n 
Centurian 590....its g8 luking n i think g8 coolinng too...


which is Best buy outta them price n performance wise....


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks rajkumar and acewin



prateekchanda said:


> Guys Need review!
> 
> Processor     will OC on stock for now will buy sunbeam core contact in a few monts
> q8200        8800  <-Q6600 not available in N.P  how much can q8200 be OCed
> ...



Spend a little more and get a Q9300 if available. It is a better procc for OC, and ur config is otherwise solid.




niraj trehan said:


> i am luking for a rocking Cabinet under 3k vid G8 luks n Very gud Cooling options...ny suggestion????


Don't settle for less than CM Centurion 590 

The transparent one comes for Rs. 4600, but it looks awesome, with excellent scope for led lighting and the works.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2009)

Get CM 690. I think it's the best one in Rs. 4-5K range.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 1, 2009)

i am a bit doubtful about  CM 690 n Centurian 590....
what is meaning of "Expansion Slots"??
plz tell me that in CM 690 do i need to open the cabine from top by sliding it on one side to plug the top fans???
If yes dont you think it will quite prone to damage that way?


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2009)

Expansion slot means all the slots like pci, agp, pci-e x16, pci-e x1, pci-e x4, isa slot with which you can add a card to extend your comps capabilities.

& for CM 690 here is the link for product page & manual :

product page : *www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908
Manual : *www.coolermaster.com/support/dl.ph...&fc=510002870-GP_CM690-Manual-2007-Oct-15.pdf

Read those & see if you like them


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 1, 2009)

Expansion Slots r on Motherboard i suppose which u give u room to add Graphics card...etc???
No??


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Yes.


----------



## Skud (Mar 2, 2009)

finally settle for this

c2d e7400
gigabyte ep45-ds3r
2x2 gb ddr2 800
seagate 500gb
lg 22x dvd writer
palit radeon hd4850
microsoft wired desktop 500
solitaire cabinet
coolermaster real power 600 watt

costs rs 38133/-  plus add altec lansing vs2421 brought @ rs 2250/-

still monitor and ups left.

plz suggest. my budget is 9000-10000.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 2, 2009)

^^
Option 1:-
BenQ 22" E2200HD LCD Monitor @ 11.5k              -----   FULL HD monitor

Option 2:-
BenQ 22" T2200HD LCD Monitor @ 9k

Both are gr8.


----------



## Skud (Mar 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^
> Option 1:-
> BenQ 22" E2200HD LCD Monitor @ 11.5k              -----   FULL HD monitor
> 
> ...





has got dell 1909w for rs 7900/- that's the only monitor with a dvi port (at my price range) that i could locate at patna. monitor is superb except that the resolution of 1360*768 is not enough for my radeon 4850. may be a change is in store once the prices come down.


----------



## prateekchanda (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank You all for ur valuable suggestions Got my Machine yesterday from Nehru Place

Q8200 -Rs8790
GA-EP45C-DS3R  -Rs 8600 <- 2 PCI, e-sata, Raid, DDR3 + DDR2(16GB), PCI-e 2.0, Ultra Durable and EP45-DS3R is not available
Palit HD 4850- Rs8500 <- Best price at NP no one was giving below that not even the distributor 
WD 1 Tera Byte Caliver Black  - Rs 6500
Viewsonic 22" 2235wm-5 DVI, 2ms, 1000 CR(typ) - Rs 10500
Cabinet I-Ball Gamer  Rs 1100 with out SMPS
Corsair Vx450W - Rs 4000
2x2 GB Kingston 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 1.8v - Rs 2200
DVD Samsung 22x sata - Rs1050
Microsoft Comfort curve 2000 - Rs 950
Luminous UPS (double Battry) 800VA - Rs 2500
Altec Lancing 5.1 VS3251  -Rs 4040

*Total :- 58,600/-*


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats prateek.. Nice purchase there.. Some of our member told that he get the HD4850 for 8.1k at NP.Isn't it?


----------



## prateekchanda (Mar 3, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Congrats prateek.. Nice purchase there.. Some of our member told that he get the HD4850 for 8.1k at NP.Isn't it?


Thanks dude

On that day it was simply not available on the price, luck factor May be!


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 3, 2009)

> 2x2 GB Kingston 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 1.8v - Rs 2200


This was a good purchase. 4GB for 2.2k huh. Nice.


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys..
I'm looking for a Major Upgrade solution...

*BUDGET : 25k*
for Processor, Motherboard, GPU, cabinet(+Powersupply) (remaining cash +5k for LCD monitor greater than or equal to 17inches) 
I already have ample amount of RAM(4GB) and HDD(1.25 TB).. 

Thank you.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2009)

Intel Core2duo E8400 : 8k
MSI P45 Neo-F: 5.5k
Palit HD4850 : 8.1k  (price reduction to happen soon as the price in USA is reduced by 1k)
Corsair VX450: 3k-3.5k
Dell 1909WFP 19" display: 7k-7.5k

Total : around 30k including display


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 4, 2009)

Exact prices:

VX450W @ 3.9k
Dell 19" @ 7.4k


----------



## prateekchanda (Mar 4, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> This was a good purchase. 4GB for 2.2k huh. Nice.


thanks exact was 2180 i.e 1090*2


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 4, 2009)

Man these days prices are damn low ain't it!!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks to BenQ's 22" displays, every one had to slash LCD prices. 19" were stuck at 9k-9.5k for a long time till BenQ's 22" price came down to 10.5k. That triggers heavy price cuts from every manufacturer.


----------



## TheG33k (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi guys,
If you remember I had asked for your opinions in January for purchasing a new PC. Thanks for all your Help. Here's what I got from Hyderabad
Intel core i7 920- Rs. 14,700
Gigabyte EX58-DS4- Rs.14,540
3GB Triple Channel OCZ RAM - Rs.9,550
Palit Radeon HD4870 1GB - Rs. 16,200
CM690 Cabinet- Rs.4,500
CoolerMaster Realpower 700 W power supply-Rs. 8,650
Total - 68,140
The HDD and DVD-RW were taken from my old PC and put into the new one


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 5, 2009)

> 3GB Triple Channel OCZ RAM - Rs.9,550
> Palit Radeon HD4870 1GB - Rs. 16,200


Dual SONIC Palit??? 

Nice, what's the RAM, DDR3 1333MHz?


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Intel Core2duo E8400 : 8k
> MSI P45 Neo-F: 5.5k
> Palit HD4850 : 8.1k  (price reduction to happen soon as the price in USA is reduced by 1k)
> Corsair VX450: 3k-3.5k
> ...



Thanks for the config desiibond... also.. can I have an alternate solution also.. and which cabinet to go for??
Note:I mostly use the PC for gaming...


----------



## marvindrao (Mar 5, 2009)

hi guys!!!
i m thinking  of assembling a cpu for supporting my college studies.
the budget is 10k-12k for d cpu only. No need of any gfx crd..monitor,mouse speakers,keyboard not included in the budget...(wil b using those from my old rig)...

it wud b gud if u rply soon...
i m thinking of buying it bfor  holi....

thx in advance..


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 6, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Thanks for the config desiibond... also.. can I have an alternate solution also.. and which cabinet to go for??
> Note:I mostly use the PC for gaming...


if u can wait a few days .. then look for the following changes in the config :

AMD PhenomII X3 720 BE
Biostar TA 790GX A2+ 

it will cost u roughly the same, but will be more future proof with an extra core in processor (with the same overclockability) and one Extra PCIe slot on the mobo for future Cross fire. 

For cabinet, it depends on ur budget, for low range, Zebronics Bijli for 1.1k, or CM Elite 330 for 2k, CM 690 for 4.2k. Choice is urs.




marvindrao said:


> hi guys!!!
> i m thinking  of assembling a cpu for supporting my college studies.
> the budget is 10k-12k for d cpu only. No need of any gfx crd..monitor,mouse speakers,keyboard not included in the budget...(wil b using those from my old rig)...
> 
> ...



12k for CPU Gud budget. 

E5200   -- 3.5k
Gigabyte G31 mobo -- 2.2k
Kingston 2 GB 800 Mhz -- 1.2k 
WD/Seagate 320 GB HDD -- 2.4k
Samsung DVD RW SATA  -- 1.1 k 
Zebronics Bijli (with SMPS) -- 1.5k

Total 11.9k.

Hope it helps.


----------



## TheG33k (Mar 6, 2009)

yep. I've got the DDR3 1333 and the Palit sonic dual edition.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> if u can wait a few days .. then look for the following changes in the config :
> 
> AMD PhenomII X3 720 BE
> Biostar TA 790GX A2+
> ...



yes. Phenom II X3 720 is a great processor but I would go for Phenom II X4 920 or 940 (10k and 12k) with 780G mobo. Also, wait for Phenom II X3 810.


----------



## debajyoti2005in (Mar 6, 2009)

hi,
    i want to buy processor,motherboard,RAM,hard drive,DVD writer and of course the cabinet.i work on .net applications and use both oracle and SQL server,so i need a very high memory usage .i have internet connection and also use PC for random 24x7 dl =need good smps and stable cabi.so can u plz suggest the suitable models for these items.My budget is within* 15k* and the audio visual needs are not that much important.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

processor: Athlon 64 X2 5200+ : 3k
motherboard: Gigabyte 780G based board: 4k-4.5k
RAM: 2x2Gb Transcend DDR2 800 : 2.2k
hard drive: Western Digital 500Gb sata2 with 32mb buffer: 3k
DVD writer : sony/samsung: 1k
Cabinet: your wish
SMPS: Cooler Master 550W : 2k


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

> SMPS: Cooler Master 550W : 2k


Which one's this?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

^^damn. sorry correction. It's 450W


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

460W^^ And it still sells for minimum 2.4k.

Another option is Powersafe 400W Silver @ 1.2k only.


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi,
i am going to buy a new pc in place of my old one. I have zeroed on almost all the components. But i require some help as to which keyboard to buy. The current logitech one that i have has got an odd problem. When i am playing any game, say fifa 07, then when im pressing a combination of "the left and up" arrow keys (for approaching towards the goal), and now if a press the "D" or "S" or any other button to pass or hit a goal, nothing happens. Its only when i release one of the arrow keys that it functions. This same thing does not happen when im pressing any other arrow key combination. Although i have managed to live thru this keyboard now for almost 4 years, i do not want my next keyboard to have any such problem. So wud appreciate suggestions for a new keyboard (wired/wireless). But within Rs. 2000.
The config that i have thought of is as follows:
Intel Core2Duo E8400 (3 Ghz)
Abit IP35E Motherboard
Zotac 9800 GTX AMP Edition Graphics card
Kingston/Transcend DDR2 Ram 2 x 2 GB @ 800 Mhz
500 GB Seagate HDD
Coolermaster CM690 cabinet
Corsair HX520 PSU
Logitech MX-518 mouse
Dell 22-inch monitor (Optional)

I already have 3 optical drives bought at various points of time, out of which the latest one (which is just 6 months old) i want to put in the new system.

The rough estimate of this configuration is about Rs. 50000, including the monitor.

Pls suggest a good and comfortable keyboard (not the gaming keyboards which cost more than 3-4 thousand, as my desk does not have place to keep a big keyboard).

Also comment on the overall pc config.

Thnx,
Awating reply.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2009)

Good choice of components. 

For mobo get MSI p45 Neo F instead.

For GFX Card get MSI HD4870 512MB DDR5.

For keyboard - Logitech Ex 100 Cordless Keyboard + Mouse Set. It should cost you Rs. 1500 or so.


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 7, 2009)

i have checked the MSI P45 Neo-F on their website. But after going thru it, i have got a few doubts. It has got only 4 rear USB ports, but the "chipset" section on the overview page says that "Hi-Speed USB (USB2.0) controller, 480Mb/sec, up to 12 ports."
Exactly hw many USB ports does it have. I require atleast 6 USB ports, with a minimum of 2 USB 2.0 ports on the front. Kindly throw some light.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 7, 2009)

> Zotac 9800 GTX AMP Edition Graphics card


Go for Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5 DUAL SONIC



> Corsair HX520 PSU


Corsair VX550W instead of this.


----------



## supercow (Mar 7, 2009)

Good...except the GPU.Go for Palit ATi 4850 or 4870.For Abit IP35-E get BIOS updated from the dealer himself then only it will support C2D E8400(for model SLB9J only. for other model no need to update).HDD SEAGATE FIRMWARE also to be updated,if it is jan batch.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

sidkarode said:


> Intel Core2Duo E8400 (3 Ghz)
> Abit IP35E Motherboard
> Zotac 9800 GTX AMP Edition Graphics card
> Kingston/Transcend DDR2 Ram 2 x 2 GB @ 800 Mhz
> ...


 
Below were some suggestions by me for you dude..

1. Buy MSI P45 Neo F instead of ABIT IP35E
2. Buy Palit HD4870 512MB instead of 9800GTX Amp Edition
3. Buy WD 640GB AAKS instead of Seagate 500GB for only few bucks more, and you are worry free from firmware issues of Seagate Drives.
4. Get Corsair VX450W or CM EP600W instead of Corsair HX520 PSU
5. Get a Logitech G5 Keyboard + Mouse


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 7, 2009)

Actually, my budget for Graphics card is around Rs. 10000. So in that range, is the Zotac 9800 GTX AMP Edition good?
My games of interest are basically racing and sports. I do not play FPS games (except Counterstrike!!). Will I be able to play games like NFS Undercover at medium detail on a 22-inch monitor? Or will the Zotac card become obsolete in another year, and is that the reason why I should go in for Palit HD4870 512 MB? 
If the Zotac card is gonna get obsolete in next 1 year, then I may think of going in for the Palit HD4870. 
Also, why is Corsair VX450W being suggested in place of HX520?
And my query about MSI P-45 Neo F motherboard regarding USB ports is still unsolved (pls check a couple of post above, where i have posted the query).
Can someone suggest?


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2009)

sidkarode said:


> Actually, my budget for Graphics card is around Rs. 10000. So in that range, is the Zotac 9800 GTX AMP Edition good?
> My games of interest are basically racing and sports. I do not play FPS games (except Counterstrike!!). Will I be able to play games like NFS Undercover at medium detail on a 22-inch monitor? Or will the Zotac card become obsolete in another year, and is that the reason why I should go in for Palit HD4870 512 MB?
> If the Zotac card is gonna get obsolete in next 1 year, then I may think of going in for the Palit HD4870.
> Also, why is Corsair VX450W being suggested in place of HX520?
> ...


Wait for nVidia GTS 250(512MB/1GB/2GB) to hit Indian market(by last week of march).
Its actually the nVidia 9800GTX+ with a huge qty of VRAM, its short in length and needs only one power connector i.e its power efficient.
Best part is that it will be cheap like hell, 2GB model from palit costs 169$(~9k), and it will be the best VFM card ever, the 1GB model will cost 149$(~7.5k) and the 512MB will cost 130$(6.5k).

HX520 is not available in India, but since the GPU is efficient VX450w will do fine.



sidkarode said:


> i have checked the MSI P45 Neo-F on their website. But after going thru it, i have got a few doubts. It has got only 4 rear USB ports, but the "chipset" section on the overview page says that "Hi-Speed USB (USB2.0) controller, 480Mb/sec, up to 12 ports."
> Exactly hw many USB ports does it have. I require atleast 6 USB ports, with a minimum of 2 USB 2.0 ports on the front. Kindly throw some light.


This means the mobo can provide 12USB ports max, if it has 4 back ports that means it has 8 internal headers that can be connected to front panel USB ports, you must have noticed that many computers(almost all these days) have usb ports in front or side of the cabinet, these ports connect to the internal USB headers.

eg - my p5q has 6 back usb ports, so there are 6 internal headers(max 12 ports) that will support 6 USB ports(I have 4 on the front panel).


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2009)

sidkarode said:


> i have checked the MSI P45 Neo-F on their website. But after going thru it, i have got a few doubts. It has got only 4 rear USB ports, but the "chipset" section on the overview page says that "Hi-Speed USB (USB2.0) controller, 480Mb/sec, up to 12 ports."
> Exactly hw many USB ports does it have. I require atleast 6 USB ports, with a minimum of 2 USB 2.0 ports on the front. Kindly throw some light.



That mobo has 4 rear usb ports & another 4 internal usb headers on board ( as tknin already told you about those internal usb connectors ) which supprts 8 usb ports. 4 Front & 4 Rear maybe.

As you want front usb you need to buy a cabby which has front usb ports.
Connect the cabinets front usb cables ( you will get them inside the cabby )
on the mobos usb header & you will be good to go.


----------



## shayan_siddiqui786 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yaar... even i have a doubt in mind.... I m planning to buy a new lcd monitor... Budget is nearly 8K.. So should i buy Dell 1909W or Samsung 2033SW. I think samsung has more contrast and colours plus its 20"... And one more thing... should i consider buying 22" b'cz i hv a Palit HD4850 which i dont think will support games on such a big monitor.... Any other suggestions also welcomed... Thnx....


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2009)

20" should be enough for HD4850. Go for Samsung or Dell 2009W (should cost inside 10k)


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 9, 2009)

Thnx everyone for all the help and suggestions. But now, i am having second thoughts about the motherboard. I was thinking of Gigabyte GA-EP45C-UD3R motherboard. This has 8 back USB ports. Also it supports DDR2 as well as DDR3 memory. So, since i was going to have the new pc for atleast next 4 years, this appears to be a good option. But after looking at the image of the back of the motherboard given on their webpage (*www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2953), i dont find the Serial and Parallel ports. So how to connect the CRT monitor to the board?


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 9, 2009)

@sidkarode: as the name suggest, its a P45 chipset board, and all the P series chipset boards from intel ( P31 P35 P45 etc) dnt have onboard Graphics. So u have to buy a seperate Graphic card and plug it in the PCI-Express slot to connect ur monitor.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

@ sidkarode - Yeah, You need to buy a gfx card to use with that mobo as harryneopotter suggested.

If you want that mobo it's really better than MSI mobo. So get it.


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 10, 2009)

Thnx for the info. So if i get a Zotac 9800 GTX+AMP Edition card or a Nvidia GTS 250 (which may be releasing shortly), which would be costing around 10k, will i be able to play the latest games at medium resolution and detail on a Samsung 2233SW 22-inch monitor (which, btw im gonna buy instead of dell, as dell is quoting a huge premium for their 22-inch lcd)?


----------



## acewin (Mar 10, 2009)

yes you can play very easily on medium resolution with good response.
for keyboard Microsoft 2000 curve in 900 bucks with you already decided MX518 mouse is good.

what amount you are willing to give for motherboard.
Check Biostar TPower I45 will cost around 7K and is very good mobo, has 6USB port + 3 headers i.e so that you can connect 3 front USB.


----------



## mkumar (Mar 10, 2009)

*Guide m 2 Purchase a New System*

Dear all
I need a config 2 buy a PC
D syst. i`ll b using 4 Adobe CS4 design premium suite, 3dMax, Mud box & Video editing S/W with OS either Vista OR Win64bit, 
I want 2 try AMD since i`ve been trained on Intel (It has b come like Bajaj scooter ). I heard lot about AMD.
My budjet is around 20k, as i have K brd./Mouse & Samsung 17`` montr.(I`ll b upgrading later) 
Want opinions reg. d TFT or LCD montr. n i dont want wide montr. as it shows EGG when i draw a circle
Thaks in advance


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

> Thnx for the info. So if i get a Zotac 9800 GTX+AMP Edition card or a Nvidia GTS 250 (which may be releasing shortly), which would be costing around 10k, will i be able to play the latest games at medium resolution and detail on a Samsung 2233SW 22-inch monitor (which, btw im gonna buy instead of dell, as dell is quoting a huge premium for their 22-inch lcd)?



It's already there, click the link below, there are four GTS 250 listed on the page.

BTW, I recommend a HD4850 over GTS 250


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2009)

*@ sidkarode *- Get Palit HD 4850 512MB Sonic edition instead. It's Rs. 9.5K or so. It performs better than GTS 250 in gaming though not much.

But if you want to stick with nvidia then get Zotac GTS 250 512MB. It's only Rs. 9.2K or so.

In my opinion if you want a gfx card that will also benefit audio/video works then get GTS 250. Coz you will get CUDA support. Many apps are releasing with cuda support which uses the GPU to encode & render multimedia contents.


----------



## niraj trehan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey how is Coolemaster CM690 model?
n its price?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 11, 2009)

^Rs. 4000
It's "COOL"
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^Rs. 4000
It's "COOL"


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

niraj trehan said:


> Hey how is Coolemaster CM690 model?
> n its price?



It's the best VFM cabby & has best air circulation in this price range - IMO. 
Just get it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> *@ sidkarode *- Get Palit HD 4850 512MB Sonic edition instead. It's Rs. 9.5K or so. *It performs better than GTS 250 in gaming though not much.
> *
> But if you want to stick with nvidia then get Zotac GTS 250 512MB. It's only Rs. 9.2K or so.
> 
> In my opinion if you want a gfx card that will also benefit audio/video works then get GTS 250. Coz you will get CUDA support. Many apps are releasing with cuda support which uses the GPU to encode & render multimedia contents.



No, it doesn't perform better than a 9800GTX+ or GTS 250. And GTS 250 is a little cheaper than PALiT HD4850 Sonic. Although the diff. is very little to very much from game to game, but it's relatively slower. I suggest GTS 250 or 9800GTX+, and most of the games are NVIDIA-optimised, so it's better to go with GTS or GTX+ and most of the games use PhysX. So better to stick with NVIDIA.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am regretting it for not buying 9800GTX+ . And I have seen the benchmarks of the cards with my own eyes!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am regretting it for not buying 9800GTX+ . And I have seen the benchmarks of the cards with my own eyes!


----------



## toofan (Mar 12, 2009)

I have read about the DDR5  version of HD4850. Do check it first before shopping.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 12, 2009)

@nvidiageek

HD4850 Sonic can't beat 9800GTX+, but they r almost the same in some benchmarking areas, but it can beat the new GTS250, its cheaper than 9800GTX+ and runs at lower clocks


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2009)

^No way. I own a PALiT and I've seen the benchmarks of GeForce and PALiT. The GeForce beats it by 1 to 2 fps.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 12, 2009)

dats wat I said buddy....it just beats it by small margin and in some games the benchmarks of HD4850 Sonic stands top of 9800GTX+, so where can GTS250 stand if it is clocked lower than the current 9800GTX+??...so in overall HD4850 SONIC is cheaper and the best vfm when compared to 9800TX+


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> dats wat I said buddy....it just beats it by small margin and in some games the benchmarks of HD4850 Sonic stands top of 9800GTX+, so where can GTS250 stand if it is clocked lower than the current 9800GTX+??...so in overall HD4850 SONIC is cheaper and the best vfm when compared to 9800TX+


EVGA GTS250 is clocked @ 756MHz, that's faster than the default 9800GTX+ clockspeed, it also has 1GB ram, so it will clearly beat HD4850 sonic. Prices are almost same.

Besides that PhysX rocks, and almost every game now a days support PhysX, since ATI lost the price advantage its useless to get HD4850 now, GTS250 will be a better option.

I am starting to see some friends of mine regretting the purchase of HD4850 these days.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 13, 2009)

^^EVGA GTS250 is an O.C'd version...will price definitely higher than normal GTS250


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 13, 2009)

And HD4850 OC is an option, you might not be aware but HD4850 Core Overclocks to 810MHz, the same way nVidia managed 734MHz on 9800GTX+ a.k.a. GTS250, by minor tweaks and a simple vmod. ANd their memory speed is also outrageously high. HD4850 memory goes to 1150MHz stable, and at that speed, it beats even the world's fastest GTS250(i mean most OCed).


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 15, 2009)

well guys...again need some help.
I was looking at Corsair PSUs. I zeroed on 2 models: HX520(modular) and VX550. However, when i found about the prices, HX520 was for Rs 7000 while VX550 was for Rs. 3800. Is it worth paying the premium (almost double the price) for a lesser wattage for a modular PSU? What are the benefits that justify such a huge difference.

Also, after going through another forum, i find that Seagate Harddisks, especially 500GB ones, are having some big problem in the past few months (regarding some firmware update, after which the HDD goes kaput!). The problem was for version 7200.11 drives. From their website, i find that Seagate has released a new version 7200.12. So is it safe to go for the newer version. Or even that is suffering from the same problems?

Pls advise.


----------



## yahooo.c0m (Mar 15, 2009)

Can any one tell me the approximate cost of mainboard based on GeForce 9300 in KOLKATA? Is this mainboard good enough for INTEL C2D E8400?

Please reply



Thanks
Soumya


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2009)

sidkarode said:


> VX550 was for Rs. 3800



Where ???..........


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

sidkarode said:


> well guys...again need some help.
> I was looking at Corsair PSUs. I zeroed on 2 models: HX520(modular) and VX550. However, when i found about the prices, HX520 was for Rs 7000 while VX550 was for Rs. 3800. Is it worth paying the premium (almost double the price) for a lesser wattage for a modular PSU? What are the benefits that justify such a huge difference.
> 
> Also, after going through another forum, i find that Seagate Harddisks, especially 500GB ones, are having some big problem in the past few months (regarding some firmware update, after which the HDD goes kaput!). The problem was for version 7200.11 drives. From their website, i find that Seagate has released a new version 7200.12. So is it safe to go for the newer version. Or even that is suffering from the same problems?
> ...



Given the price difference & the rig you are going to buy -  the HX series does not offer some great advantage as compared to VX550W. As HX is modular which means you can remove the un-necessary peripheral connector cables fron the psu & be clutter free.

Go to corsair's website & see the difference between two.

If you have the money then get the HX one but
if you you don't want to spend more than 4K then get the VX550W one. It's offers great value for money.

Seagate has some issue with their 7200.11 drives but they have fixed with a new firmware revision. If you did buy one just update the firmware. Even I own one 7200..11 series 500GB hdd. Now for 7200.12 drives - they don't have that firmware issue - so it's safe to buy seagate 7200.12 drives.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


yahooo.c0m said:


> Can any one tell me the approximate cost of mainboard based on GeForce 9300 in KOLKATA? Is this mainboard good enough for INTEL C2D E8400?
> 
> Please reply
> 
> ...



MSI Has one 9300 based mobo. It's MSI P7NGM-DIGITAL. It should cost you Rs. 7K or so. This is a good IGP solutionbased mobo for intel c2d e8400.
Actually it has best IGP for intel procs as of now.


----------



## yahooo.c0m (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks topgear 

Any idea about the pricing of ZOTAC GeForce9300 board?


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ My pleasure buddy 

Zotac one should cost you Rs. 5.5-6K.


----------



## sidkarode (Mar 16, 2009)

@ Revolution: There is a person in my father's office who gets this stuff from Lamington Road in Mumbai (I dont know from which shop exactly).

@ topgear: Thanx for the info. I think VX550 is better option for me. Also I will go for Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 drive.


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,

I need to buy a CPU, mobo & RAM for a friend of mine (total budget of 10K).
He needs a mobo with a HDMI port, so I have zeroed in on the following :

Processor: AMD Athlon 64X2 5600+  3.3 +VAT
Mobo: ASUS M3A HDMI 4.7K + VAT
RAM: 3 X 1GB DDR2 667 MHz (650 X 3)
Is this config OK ?

For an Intel config, I am unable to get a decent mobo for C2D E7300/7400 with HDMI under 4K..
Any suggestions ??


----------



## janitha (Mar 16, 2009)

se7en_sg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to buy a CPU, mobo & RAM for a friend of mine (total budget of 10K).
> He needs a mobo with a HDMI port, so I have zeroed in on the following :
> ...




Why not
Athlon 64 X2 7750+ 2.9GHz 3MB L2 cache Black Edition for Rs.3575/- (VAT inclusive at theitwares.com). You may get it cheaper elsewhere.
Also with 3 X 1GB, you will not get dual channel advantage. So why not 2x2GB since RAM prices are lowest nowadays?


----------



## tapan.d.thakkar (Mar 17, 2009)

i want to purchase a cpu 
budget is around 15000
in wich i want 250 gb hard disk
dvd writer
cabinet
2 gb ram
plz tell which processor,motherboard should i purchase
also tell me which ram should i purchase(667mhz/800mhz)

rpl as soon as possible.....

thnks.


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys what Mobo is good for phenom 2 940 b.e. in asus and gigabyte and is the Xfx gts 250 will b better or palit hd4870 with this cpu.
the cabinet I chose is antec 900 but 8k sounds 2 much so what abt zebronics antibiotic/peace is these cabby r better for the abv config...and a 600 watts cm or zebronics 700 watts psu which one 2choose.
need ur help and the prices in kolkata.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 17, 2009)

tapan.d.thakkar said:


> i want to purchase a cpu
> budget is around 15000
> in wich i want 250 gb hard disk
> dvd writer
> ...



AMD Athlon X2 7750 : 3.5k
Biostar TA-740G M2+: 2.9k
Transcend 2GB 800MHz RAM:1.25k
Seagate 7200.12 320 HDD :2.2k
Zebronics or any cabinet : 1.2k
Samsung DVD writer: 1.1k


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys what Mobo is good for phenom 2 940 b.e. in asus and gigabyte and is the Xfx gts 250 will b better or palit hd4870 with this cpu.
the cabinet I chose is antec 900 but 8k sounds 2 much so what abt zebronics antibiotic/peace is these cabby r better for the abv config...and a 600 watts cm or zebronics 700 watts psu which one 2choose.
need ur help and the prices in kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2009)

Get Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP mobo Rs. 4.8K
palit HD 4870 14.5K
Get corsair VX 450W psu Rs. 3.9K
cm 690 cabby Rs. 4.4K


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I need to choose b/w these CPUs :
AMD 64X2 5600+ 3.3K + ASUS M3A HDMI/ Giga 78GM S2H - 4.5K
OR
Intel E7400 - 5.7K 

I am unable to find a good mobo for E7400 under 3.5K
which has onborad video & 4 RAM slots..

Also, I am sticking to 65W CPU, so AMDX2 77XX series is out..

The system will be used for light to moderate gaming on a 17'' CRT & viewing Hi-def movies, while running Vista. Also on board are 2GB dual-channel RAM @800 MHz & a 8600GT 256 MB GDDR3.
--No CPU over clocking will be done--

Is going for E7400 with a cheaper mobo better than going for 5600/6000 with a superior mobo ??
Also, please suggest a good mobo under 3.5K for E7400..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 17, 2009)

forget about both and check Phenom X3's. along with Gigabyte 780G based board.


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2009)

se7en_sg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to choose b/w these CPUs :
> AMD 64X2 5600+ 3.3K + ASUS M3A HDMI/ Giga 78GM S2H - 4.5K
> ...


Go for E7400, its really VFM now(@5.5-5.8k).

At your budget its hard to have all the features you requested, but I've found 2 boards.

1.Intel DG31PR @ 3-3.5k(since you will not O.C)
Supports all Core 2 Duos with upto 1333MHz FSB.
Onboard GMA 3100 is descent, but not good for gaming, since you have a 8600GT that's not gonna be a problem.
There are only two RAM slots with support for 4GB(2x2) 800MHz DDR2 mem.
Also has 5.1ch audio.
*www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Motherboards/DG31PR/DG31PR-overview.htm
Also Intel mobos are rock solid and very stable, a good choice for the persons not interested in OCing.

2.Another mobo is ASUS P5KPL CM @ 2.5k(Intel G31)
This is a very good mobo with OC support, it supports DDR2 RAMs with upto 1066MHz speed, 8 USB ports, other features(GMA 3100, all C2Ds) are similiar to DG31PR.
*www.motherboardpro.com/ASUS-P5KPL-CM-Socket-LGA-775-Intel-G31-Micro-ATX-Asus-Motherboard-p-645.html

ITS BETTER TO HAVE E7400 WITH A CHEAP MOBO, ALWAYS.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

+1 for ASUS P5K PL CM , even my bro uses his E7400 with this mobo and its excellent VFM as of now. Dont get DG31PR as its not VFM and lack a lot of features..


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 17, 2009)

@se7en_sg : I dont understand that if u already have a grafic card (i.e. 8600 GT) y do u need onboard graphics so much ?? Also if u will not be using the onboard IGP, thn E7400 with a cheap P31-P35 based mobo will be a better option.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2009)

A Question to think about.


----------



## se7en_sg (Mar 17, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> @se7en_sg : I dont understand that if u already have a grafic card (i.e. 8600 GT) y do u need onboard graphics so much ?? Also if u will not be using the onboard IGP, thn E7400 with a cheap P31-P35 based mobo will be a better option.


Well, this system is for a friend of mine & he'll be selling the 8600 soon to go for a new card (4850 perhaps). I guess he wants the IGP (onboard graphics) just for a backup soln.
Thanks to all you ppl, I have decided on E7400 & I guess I'll go for ASUS P5KPL-CM, although I am still looking a mobo with 4 DIMM slots in a similar price range.

BTW, I saw the specs of AMD 64X2 5600+ (rev.G2) & noticed that AMD have reduced the L2 cache from 1MB per core to 512KB per core  . 
That tilted the scales in favour of E7400


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 17, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb

did u solved P5KPL-CM's temp. error?? my frnd who took the same mobo had this temp. error.


----------



## krinish (Mar 18, 2009)

Ive got 500Gigs of Movies and Tutors. My 2 250 GB's(sata) of harddisk has run out of space.

What is a better option, buy blank DVD's write all the Movies and Other data? or Buy another internal HDD of maybe 500gb or 640Gb and add it on the system.

Quite simply, what is the best option(wise option) writing on DVD's or buying a another sata HDD.
Budget is not an issue. 
Any suggestions or idea's will be much appreciated. I will be requiring the data like tutors and movies from time to time.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2009)

if budget is not an issue, buy 1TB HDD for 5k, or even a 1.5TB HDD if u hav a huge pocket


----------



## krinish (Mar 18, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> if budget is not an issue, buy 1TB HDD for 5k, or even a 1.5TB HDD if u hav a huge pocket



Infact, the pockets have hole in them lately. 
Why wouldn't you recommend me the DVD's. Just a curious question


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm too lazy too burn dvds..lol


----------



## krinish (Mar 18, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> I'm too lazy too burn dvds..lol



Then u have to number them, and write on them (not scribble).....stack them up accordingly, then when you need one particular DVD, you gotta dig up everything.
ummmm

HDD seems soo easy....Just dump them and desktop search is always there.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ But there's no limit to dumping stuff on the HDD.. You buy a 1TB HDD today, you'll run out of space on that too in 3-4 months! Then what? Buy another HDD? See the pattern? I've decided that for me at least, burning DVDs is a better option


----------



## krinish (Mar 18, 2009)

kalpik said:


> ^^ But there's no limit to dumping stuff on the HDD.. You buy a 1TB HDD today, you'll run out of space on that too in 3-4 months! Then what? Buy another HDD? See the pattern? I've decided that for me at least, burning DVDs is a better option



Thats valid too. Only worry, is the ease of use....
And besides this is cheaper too, one goes bad, you can get over it. But the HDD crashes and you are flucked.

Hopefully we will have the bluray burners and disk prices to come down next year.

HDD or DVD Disks????? Million dollar question for me right now.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


kalpik said:


> ^^ But there's no limit to dumping stuff on the HDD.. You buy a 1TB HDD today, you'll run out of space on that too in 3-4 months! Then what? Buy another HDD? See the pattern? I've decided that for me at least, burning DVDs is a better option



Thats valid too. Only worry, is the ease of use....
And besides this is cheaper too, one goes bad, you can get over it. But the HDD crashes and you are flucked.

Hopefully we will have the bluray burners and disk prices to come down next year.

HDD or DVD Disks????? Million dollar question for me right now.


----------



## krinish (Mar 18, 2009)

ohh kriky....
The forum is playing up...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> @rajkumar_pb
> 
> did u solved P5KPL-CM's temp. error?? my frnd who took the same mobo had this temp. error.


 
Just updated the BIOS to newer version, and thats it.Now everythings OK...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 18, 2009)

ya I know BIOS was the culprit...I was lucky, my mobo came with latest BIOS


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello digitians,



I have a P4 based system now and I am going to upgrade mainly for GAMING. My current configuration is as follows:

Intel P4 531 (2.8Ghz,fsb=533MHz)
Intel D945GNT mainboard
2X512 ddr2 533MHz hynix ram
160gb seagate sata hd
ATX cabinet from XENITIS with 400w psu.




I am looking to replace my processor, mainboard and ram with the following components:

Amd Phenom II X3 720 BE (Quite a long name)
MSI K9A2GM-FIH mainboard(Amd 780g and according to msi, it supports 720BE)
2x2GB DDR2 ram.

Now time to ask some questions......
1. How is the config? (Suggestions are most welcome)
2. Will my psu be able to handle the cpu?
3. Is it possible to fit the msi board, which is m-ATX inside my ATX cabinet?


Please suggest.


Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2009)

*To all of those who wants to buy a asus optical media drive* ( ie DVD writer or blue ray drive )  :

Go to this page & read my posts :

Main page : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82664&page=14

Specific posts :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1055873&postcount=411
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1068138&postcount=417
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1076985&postcount=419

( I know i've posted it in multiple threads not for spamming but for warn you - so kindly bear with me )


----------



## Goten (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice Thread.


----------



## acewin (Mar 23, 2009)

well as topgear says, m adding my venture I got Asus DRW-2014S1, its already 6 months for this buy. First of all this is IDE burner, and I got a casing which I needed to use to have an external burner, as earlier I used my company laptop and 8x burner becoming too slow with so many discs to burn.

the piece I got was not able detect and read discs properly, so not even one week over I went to the shop and he sent me to the distributor where they immediately replaced my piece (a new one-not used and repaired one, thankful to that part), since then this burner is running very good for me.

Earlier I had heard asus and sony were the best brands, and I got both of them, and I have seen other people having samsung and LG, it tought me one thing if things running fine it is good otherwise always a trouble.

arounds 4 months back I had bought 640GB 32 Mb buffer Seagate 7200.11(the shopkeepers were trying to sell 750GB HDD to friend, who had gone in the market, but due to price and capacity getting I said do not buy anything other than the 640 GB HDD)

from the first day of use I am happy with my HDD, but I have heard all storeies and real compaints about 7200.11 series of HDD


----------



## mack1983 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Need your help regarding upgradation of my PC.
I have a Intel P4, 845 motherboard and 40 GB HDD.
I have selected a conf.
1. Intel E7400 3M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB
2. Intel MotherBoard DG31PR
3. Kingston or Transcend 2 GB RAM 800 Mhz.
4.Seagate 250 GB SATA Hard Disk.
Need your suggestion regarding this conf. as i need this system only for surfing and occational game playing.
I also need to add cabinet fan can you provide me some info regarding that too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 23, 2009)

mack1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your help regarding upgradation of my PC.
> I have a Intel P4, 845 motherboard and 40 GB HDD.
> I have selected a conf.
> ...



AMD X2 7750
Palit 780G
250GB HDD
2GB Transcend RAM


----------



## tapan.d.thakkar (Mar 24, 2009)

hello friends


i want to purchase only a cpu budget is around 15000Rs....
in which i want 2 gb ram(800mhz)
250gb sata hard disk
dvd writer
atx cabinet


i want to know for which *processor *n *mb *should i go????
i also inquired abt processor like 
 intel c2d 2.8
 amd phenom 

n mb
intel dg31
asus p5kplm-cm

i m really confused  abt mb n processor....... which combination is good??

if u hav any other name then plz suggest me ??????
boz i want to purchase cpu in 2 to 3 says.......

thanks...


----------



## mack1983 (Mar 24, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> AMD X2 7750
> Palit 780G
> 250GB HDD
> 2GB Transcend RAM


 
Thanks Psychosocial for your reply.
But i want to stick to Intel only and if you have a combo other than this plz. do suggest.
Can i go for Intel DG33BU instead of 31PR.


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 24, 2009)

^dont go for intel motherboard 
get this
Intel E5200  -3.5k
Asus P5kPL-VM -2.7k

but keep in mind that AMD X2 7750+Palit 780G combo will beat intel config in graphics


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2009)

mack1983 said:


> Thanks Psychosocial for your reply.
> But i want to stick to Intel only and if you have a combo other than this plz. do suggest.
> Can i go for Intel DG33BU instead of 31PR.


What is Intel Mobos?
A Board costs a premium and lacks a lot of features, what others can provide for price lower than this...

So, dont go for it...
Intel DG33BU costs somewhere around 5-5.5k....(Correct me if i am wrong..). SO, for the price, simply go for MSI P45 Neo F for 4.9k, if you dont want an IGP. But, if you want IGP, then better stick with any Gigabyte/ASUS G31/33 Chipset boards that costs around 2.5k to 3k. Like ASUS P5K-PL VM or Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L.



zyberboy said:


> ^dont go for intel motherboard
> get this
> Intel E5200  -3.5k
> Asus P5kPL-VM -2.7k
> ...



@mack1983
What zyberboy said is true, consider the IGP, intel fall beyond AMD's 780G combo. But AFAIK, getting an E7400+MSI P45+Good gfx card will beat even the AMD Quad Cores too...So the choice is yours...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 24, 2009)

true. AMD X2 7750+Palit 780G is lot better than E5200+P5KPL-VM. be it video or audio or multitasking.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2009)

Ofcourse, it does. but what happens, when they both were OCed, to their extreme limit..(Just curious to know...)


----------



## desiibond (Mar 24, 2009)

I think 780G here plays much bigger role, even with processors overclocked. I think I mentioned earlier too that my Athlon 64 2.2GHz+HD2600XT easily outperformed E6420+Quadro FX 560 even though the processor is single core. This is because my HD2600XT is far more powerful than FX 560.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2009)

^^
But what if, when E5200+HD2600XT competes with Athlon 64 2.2+HD2600XT....


----------



## mack1983 (Mar 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> What is Intel Mobos?
> A Board costs a premium and lacks a lot of features, what others can provide for price lower than this...
> 
> So, dont go for it...
> ...


 
Thanks Guys for you suggestions, now as I'm not going to buy an additional GFX card as I don't play games on this system,so please suggest a mobo <5k that i can use with E7400...... which has some graphix capability built in it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2009)

^^
For 5k,
Get ASUS P5K-PL VM for 2.5k and a MSI EN8600GT 256MB DDR2 for 3k..Total comes around 5.5k.This one doesnt hurt ur wallet, and better rather than buy a mobo with IGP for 5k...

Or still, u wanna get a Mobo with IGP for 5k, then get EVGA/Zotac 9300 based mobos. I prefer Zotac 9300-ITX WiFi one, which comes around 5k..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 24, 2009)

hav anyone tried OCing X2 7750+?? its B.E. with unlocked multiplier, but when trying to O.C by lowering the multiplier to x6 and increasing the clock speed, its not getting stable at higher clocks.....tried a balanced multiplier and clock speed, it managed to get to around 3.2GHz...its not going above this range without voltage mod


----------



## max_demon (Mar 24, 2009)

hey all i need a M/B , Proccessor , RAM , HDD and maybe a cabinet for 10k[+/-1k]
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
for my friend


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

Athlon 64 X2 7750+ Black Edition: 3.5k 
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP: 4.5k
Transcend 2Gb RAM 800MHz: 1.2k

Athlon 64 X2 5000+ : 2.5k-3k
Gigabyte GA-M68SM-S2L(nvidia 7025 chipset): 2.5k
Transcend 2Gb RAM 800MHz: 1.2k
Seagate 7200.12 500Gb with 32Mb buffer : 3k
Zebronics or Mercury cabinet with PSU: 1.5k


----------



## max_demon (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Hey does that motherboard has PCIe ? maybe he wants to upgrade after some time .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
yes , confirmed . it has PCIe , thanks . i will recommend him that configuration


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2009)

^^Yes it has.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 26, 2009)

hi Guys,

I want  a *MB+PSU+ GPU+CPU * 
 
motherboard                          <7000 
CPU                                      <7000
GPU                                      <7000
PSU                                      <3000


1.  I want an AMD as well as an intel config.
2.   Change individual  component prices but keep the overall within 25k.
3.   My req are : I want to run vids and games at HD on my monitor without lag.


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I want  a *MB+PSU+ GPU+CPU *
> 
> ...



hmmm, sounds good for ur wallet...
In amd go for phenom 9950 black edition@8200,asus m3n 78 em@4800,gpu take xfx gts 250@9300/xfx 9800gt@7400,4 psu u can choose zebronics 600 watts@2800/700 w @3200,they perform well and looks good also as these psu have a blue led fans.or u can go 4 cooler master 600 w extreme@3700,these r prices without vat,so add 4 % to the total. This is a config my friend is using with a 22 inch samsung lcd,he plays all latest games watch hd movies in full fledge.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 26, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I want  a MB+PSU+ GPU+CPU
> 
> ...



For gods sake, do not post with such ridiculous formatting.

CPU: Intel E7300 : 5.5k
Mobo: Gigabyte P45 based mobo: 6k
PSU: Corsair VX450: 3.5k
GPU: GTS250 : 9k-9.5k

Total : 24k-25k

CPU: AMD
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
AMD:

Phenom X4 9550 Quad-Core : 6.5k-7k
ASUS M3A78-EMH HDMI: 5.5k
PSU: Corsair VX450: 3.5k
GPU: GTS250 : 9k-9.5k

Total : 24k-25k


----------



## spartan2k7 (Mar 27, 2009)

hi
guys

I am planning to purchase a dell precision m4400 laptop with an nvidea quadro fx770m graphics.I want to know if it has any overheating problems or anything.


----------



## mannrak2003 (Mar 27, 2009)

@spartan2k7,

How much is the quote for your dell precision m4400 laptop ?Would like to know ASAP 

How do you go through the purchase?Which number did you call ?


----------



## spartan2k7 (Mar 27, 2009)

mannrak2003 said:


> @spartan2k7,
> 
> How much is the quote for your dell precision m4400 laptop ?Would like to know ASAP
> 
> How do you go through the purchase?Which number did you call ?


 

Havent ordered it yet...It says on the dell website itself that its got overheating problems...I want to know if it is really there....For purchasing one u will have to go to the dell.co.in and give your details...and they will contact you....thats how it goes....


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 27, 2009)

Athlon 64 X2 7750+ Black Edition: 3.5k 
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP: 4.5k
Transcend 2Gb RAM 800MHz: 1.2k

THis is the best option among all the others.


----------



## acewin (Mar 28, 2009)

guys HD 4350 512 MB DDR3 from sapphire is available in 2.6K on itwares, havent seen comparision of it with 8600GT, 512MB DDR3 8600GT is little price and available in around 3.5-4K


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 28, 2009)

heyy people !!
I needed a 40-45k Complete PC. For my friend ! for gaming. please help out ! Thanks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 28, 2009)

Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66GHz @ 5.6k
MSI P45-NEO-F @ 5.8k
2*2=4GB Transcend/Kingston DDR2 800Mhz RAM @ 2.2k
Microsoft Internet Pro Desktop kbd/mouse combo @ Rs. 850
Logitech X240 2.1 Speakers @ 2.5k
Samsung SyncMaster 2033sw 20" FULL HD LCD MONITOR @ 8.2k
Zebronics Reaper @ 2.2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.9k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB HDD @ 3k

Graphics Card Options:
1. Zotac GTS250 1GB GDDR3 @ 10.5k
2. Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 9.6k

TOTAL = 44.75k MAX

Here's a GTS 250 1GB review :-
*www.guru3d.com/article/twintech-geforce-gts-250-1024mb-xt-oc-review--test/

There practically almost no difference between a 512MB 9800GTX+ and a 1GB GTS 250, but nonetheless, it's a good card.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 28, 2009)

> 1. Zotac GTS250 1GB GDDR3 @ 10.5k
> 2. Palit HD4850 512MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 9.6k



which one is best HD 4850 or GTS250 ???


----------



## tkin (Mar 29, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> which one is best HD 4850 or GTS250 ???


The GTS 250 with high clock speeds and 1GB mem will difinitely be faster, 9800GTX+ is already more or less faster than HD4850 and at high resolutions 1GB memory of the GTS250 will kick a$$, buy it with eyes closed.

P.S-1GB 9800GTX+ was faster than 9800GTX+ 512MB already, GTS250 1GB will definitely be faster.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

> which one is best HD 4850 or GTS250 ???


GTS 250 with 1GB sucks as big time as a 9800GTX+ with 512MB.

And the 9800GTX+ with stock cooler could be OCed to 820MHz Core, GTS 250 can't exceed 760MHz or so with Stock Cooler.

While the HD4850 Sonic reported a highest of 750MHz Core, and at that speed, no GTS 250 can beat it.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Mar 29, 2009)

I want Motherboard + c.p.u in the range of 9 k (+ 1 )..pls suggest me whether i go for AMD or intel..Which one is gud..I want this config for watching movies + net surfing + some light gaming like nfs series..
Thanks..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 29, 2009)

AMD Phenom X2 7750+ Black Edition: 3.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP : 4.5k
Transcend 2Gb DDR2 800MHz : 1.2k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
If you already have RAM:

AMD Phenom X3 8650 Tri-Core : 5k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP: 4.5k


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 29, 2009)

suggest a mobo for C2D which has quite gud overclocking features...budget is around 5k


----------



## sukumarreddy (Mar 29, 2009)

which one  is best mother board 
Abit IP35/45 E       or             Asus P5q deluxe           or            intelDG35pro


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 29, 2009)

Asus P5q, its pricier too


----------



## desiibond (Mar 29, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> suggest a mobo for C2D which has quite gud overclocking features...budget is around 5k



MSI P45 Neo-F


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 29, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> suggest a mobo for C2D which has quite gud overclocking features...budget is around 5k



Ya plz someone tell a good brd for intel proccy around 5k.(p35 is better since p45 is no use for me)


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2009)

Abit IP35-E. It's around Rs. 4.9K or so or
Gigabyte GA-P35-S3G Rs. 4.7K
MSI P35 NEO-F Rs. 4.6K


----------



## silicon_fusion (Mar 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> AMD Phenom X2 7750+ Black Edition: 3.5k
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP : 4.5k
> Transcend 2Gb DDR2 800MHz : 1.2k
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




Thanks desiibond for ur help..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 30, 2009)

MSI P35 Neo-F is not mentioned on the MSI Indian website...is it still available?? any models from Asus for this price range?? Wat r the prices for P5K, P5K WS, P5KR, P5K-E??


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 30, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> MSI P35 Neo-F is not mentioned on the MSI Indian website...is it still available?? any models from Asus for this price range?? Wat r the prices for P5K, P5K WS, P5KR, P5K-E??



Go to lynx India, I think Asus Mbs u mentioned are there, thought not sure.

Go for P45 neo for overclocking, it has 1600 fsb. I am planning for that.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> Ya plz someone tell a good brd for intel proccy around 5k.(*p35 is better since p45 is no use for me*)



So changed your plan . I've suggested you some p35 boards. Surely p45 is better than p35. But can you explain why you said that p45 is no use for you ?


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 31, 2009)

topgear said:


> So changed your plan . I've suggested you some p35 boards. Surely p45 is better than p35. But can you explain why you said that p45 is no use for you ?



Confused more likely. Well I sort of like everything until I buy and put it into use.

Sry for asking again, I didnt chk tht
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 31, 2009)

guys plz suggest a 17" LCD monitor for me...I hav a budget around 6k


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

^^Go for BenQ 18.5" LCD for Rs. 6,500


----------



## silicon_fusion (Mar 31, 2009)

Can u plz suggest me intel motherboard + processor in the range of 9 k..
& also suggest whether this config is better than intel core 2 duo ..

AMD Phenom X3 8650 Tri-Core : 5k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP: 4.5k

also suggest gud or almost equal motherboard to Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP ( as i think this is the best moterboard in this range )


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 31, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> guys plz suggest a 17" LCD monitor for me...I hav a budget around 6k



U can get an Asus 19" for 6.5k. Its better to opt for 19" today as the price difference is not much and its worth every penny. Or u can get a Viewsonic 19" with DVI port (if ur mobo/GPU supports DVI) for 6.5k. For strictly 6 k choose either Benq 18.5" for 5850 and 19" for 5900. Or Dell 17" for 5800.

All prices taken from Nehru Place, Delhi.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 31, 2009)

Benq 18.5" is a gud option. Its not that I don't hav budget for 19"...its dat my HD4670 wont handle 1440x900res with 4xAA. With 17" I can switch off AA for 1440x900res and wont know the difference. Do anyone know the native resolution for 18.5" LCD??


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ maybe 720p?


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 31, 2009)

then go for Dell 17" LCD if ur main criteria is gaming.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 1, 2009)

Can u plz suggest me intel motherboard + processor in the range of 9 k..
& also suggest whether this config is better than intel core 2 duo ..

AMD Phenom X3 8650 Tri-Core : 5k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP: 4.5k

also suggest gud or almost equal motherboard to Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP ( as i think this is the best moterboard in this range )

Waiting for reply..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 1, 2009)

@silicon_fusion
I dunno exactly about that so just leave that..(No AMD v Intel here... )
For 9k, E7400 - 5.5k and Any G31/33 Mobo for around 2.5k...Total 8k...

If u can able to extend the budget a lil, then get a MSI P45 Neo F for 4.8k + 5.5k = 10.3k...Good buy..

Note that the G31/33 Chipset Mobos have Onboard gfx where P45 does not.. Now the choice is yours....


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Benq 18.5" is a gud option. Its not that I don't hav budget for 19"...its dat my HD4670 wont handle 1440x900res with 4xAA. With 17" I can switch off AA for 1440x900res and wont know the difference. Do anyone know the native resolution for 18.5" LCD??




its 1366*768


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anyone post the model no.s of Dell 17" and Benq 18.5" LCDs...and their prices too?? hwz Samsung LCDs for the same range??


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

^^Samsung 20" 2033 is gr8.

It has a contrast ratio of 15000:1, 16:9 aspect ratio, 1600x900 high resolution.

Price - Rs. 8,250


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ its DC 15000:1...equivalent to 1000:1 ratio. I think 19" Dell Ultrasharp 1909W is better than dat


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

^^But DELL's ULTRA SHARP might be consting ULTRA high, and I have no idea of it's pricing to be frank.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 3, 2009)

@compaddict
offtopic: where do u get this pricing daily man??!! am too lazy to go to my dealer ask him all the prices even once in a week....hmm let me find out the price for this Dell's Ultra thing 2moro as its weekend...btw gud luck with ur 'Latest Prices' thread...keep up the gud work


----------



## jiit (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to purchase Intel Core 2 Duo 3.0GHz processor. Can you plz. suggest the best compatible mother board for aforesaid processor which can support 4GB DDR3 RAM and above.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2009)

^^budget. why can't everyone mention budget before asking for product???

@jiit, this one's for you: MSI P7N2 DIAMOND


----------



## acewin (Apr 5, 2009)

I asked dell people give the price throgh mail they never mail me the list


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> @compaddict
> offtopic: where do u get this pricing daily man??!! am too lazy to go to my dealer ask him all the prices even once in a week....hmm let me find out the price for this Dell's Ultra thing 2moro as its weekend...btw gud luck with ur 'Latest Prices' thread...keep up the gud work


Just go to a few sites mentioned in the beginning of the Price List, it takes 5 mins everytime I'm online, that's all.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

^^but I don't think they never update dat fast


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 5, 2009)

hey guys....need ur help...m a 3d visualiser....my current config consists of amd 64 X2 4200+ on Asus M2AVM, 2gb ram & 8600 gt graphix card, VIP 500w psu....now since m starting freelancing, i need a better system....so need ur help on deciding the right CPU & MB combo along with the COSTS....now most importantly i have a strict budget of rs.18k( only 4 cpu & mobo as m getting ram frm sumwhr else)...kindly help me out...as far as i know AMD phenom ought 2 suit my reqmt well, isnt it....anywz, KINDLY SHOOOOT!!!!!!!...thanx in advance


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 5, 2009)

sid_sh85 said:


> hey guys....need ur help...m a 3d visualiser....my current config consists of amd 64 X2 4200+ on Asus M2AVM, 2gb ram & 8600 gt graphix card, VIP 500w psu....now since m starting freelancing, i need a better system....so need ur help on deciding the right CPU & MB combo along with the COSTS....now most importantly i have a strict budget of rs.18k( only 4 cpu & mobo as m getting ram frm sumwhr else)...kindly help me out...as far as i know AMD phenom ought 2 suit my reqmt well, isnt it....anywz, KINDLY SHOOOOT!!!!!!!...thanx in advance




For 18k, The right Choice will be AMD PII 940 with Biostar TA790GX 128MB . Excellent VFM for ur usage and ur budget.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 5, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> For 18k, The right Choice will be AMD PII 940 with Biostar TA790GX 128MB . Excellent VFM for ur usage and ur budget.



ok...sounds cool...but can u suggest an alternative for the biostar motherboard...maybe sumthin more common n general like ASUS or GIGABYTE??? cuz they ought 2 have gud after-sales service tooo....


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 6, 2009)

dude, that Biostar Board is a GEM of a mobo. Its the best in its range. Other wise u can opt for Gigabyte 790GX or 790 Fx board.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 6, 2009)

ok...but i hope going for a GB or ASUS wont affect my budget....cud u kindly give a breakdown of the costs involving Asus, GB & Biostar???


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 6, 2009)

the Biostar board is about 5.5k while the asus and GB boards (based on 790GX or FX chipsets) are priced around 8-9 k. If u choose Asus/GB, u have to select PII 920 in place of 940, and still i will be overshoot ur budget a little (around 2-3k). Wats ur location ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 6, 2009)

^^y to go for PII?? there r gud AM2+ mobos from Asus


----------



## healerneil (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there friends. Relatively new here into the forum. And my previous 2 posts never got updated due to network failure and swear on ALMA's head (Know FEAR??) got mighty pissed off. So keeping fingers of one hand crossed, typing frantically wid the others.. Need a suggestion, having big time confusions on my head. Reading too much of a magazine called DIGIT, something l like for the past 10 years when it was known by some other name Recently went on a upgrading spree, and sold of my Dad's computer (Replaced his with my own (AMD 4200 + Asus M2avm+8600 GT). Now somehow saved sufficiently enough (How can a Final year Medical student SAVE and SURVIVE please!!) confusion is that won't buy the graphics card right now, after a 3 month gap. Aiming for the ATI radeon 4850 (no, i can't buy the 4870 and don't make my mouth water please). Aah, but the temptation when the 9800 GT comes up anywhere. Prices are bound to fall after 3 months. Looked up all reviews, all benchmarks. Still can't decide wether i should go the ati radeon or geforce. still more confusion is that i should i go for a motherboard with AMD integrated solution (Radeon 3200) or the Geforce 8200 solution. Somehow i don't feel like teeming up a Ati graphics card with a motherboard having Geforce integrated graphics. so please friends suggest me..which mobo + graphics card should i go for..please keep a reasonable budget in mind. I just game at medium resolution bt yeah, i need full eye candy! My choice is a Jetway HA 06 with crossfire + Ati radeon 4850 for a budget mid end solution..any more expert suggestions ?? DIGIT TEAM..M expecting one, you owe this!


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 6, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> the Biostar board is about 5.5k while the asus and GB boards (based on 790GX or FX chipsets) are priced around 8-9 k. If u choose Asus/GB, u have to select PII 920 in place of 940, and still i will be overshoot ur budget a little (around 2-3k). Wats ur location ?



hmm...wt ur saying is right...but tell me in case i decide 4 phenom 9850, will it rest on the biostar board??? bcoz i really have a strict budget....bcoz if ther isnt much performance diff btwn P2 & P1 then i can cut down my budget...cud u aslo suggest a site which showcases benchmarks btwn cpus....thanx...n btw m located in MUMBAI...wil b gettin it all frm lamington rd...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 6, 2009)

@healerneil, how about 780G based motherboard + GTS250 (rebranded 9800 GTX+). 

9800GTX+ leads by thin margin and now it is available for around 9k (9.5k for Palit I think).

Till then 780G should be good for you.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 6, 2009)

sid_sh85 said:


> hmm...wt ur saying is right...but tell me in case i decide 4 phenom 9850, will it rest on the biostar board??? bcoz i really have a strict budget....bcoz if ther isnt much performance diff btwn P2 & P1 then i can cut down my budget...cud u aslo suggest a site which showcases benchmarks btwn cpus....thanx...n btw m located in MUMBAI...wil b gettin it all frm lamington rd...



there is very huge perfomance diff between PII(Phenom 2) and Phenom. If u want to cut ur budget, then Go for PII920 + 780G from Gigabyte. But i will still prefer Biostar 790GX for 1k more. And in mumbai, there should not be any prob regarding Service for Biostar. And for Benchmarks, go to tomshardware.com


----------



## spy king (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys!

I need to upgrade my aging P4 based rig.. Budget 6K
currently this is what I have in mind

GA G31M ES2L --- Cost?
e5200            --- Cost?
Ram suggestions and cost

Please do help!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

E5200: 3.5k
GA G31M ES2L: should be around 2.5k
2Gb DDR2 800Mhz should cost 1.2k


----------



## healerneil (Apr 7, 2009)

@ desibond. 
Thanks for that suggestion. But then again the same dillema. 780 G has an integrated graphics of ATI Radeon 3200 which is defintiely awesome for the price. Jetway HA 06 too comes with a 780 G but it as a cross fire solution. so in future if i have to add a graphics car, it wold be a ati radeon. There's no point in purchasing a nvidia card 9800 GTX. If i have to choose a nvidia card, i prefer a motherboard having nforce drivers because it does give some boost to the performance. but onboard nvidia graphics just suck big time. 8200 is no match for the radeon 3200, but then things change when it comes to graphics card. Could any one give a good SLI solution for AMD processor. I want a future prof motherboard.. hows the nvidia 750 SLI motherboard. read somewhere it is in the mid 8k range? or should i stick to a cross fire solution and jump on the ati bandwagon??
_*Tight budget + Big temptations = Mental Imbalance *_


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

There is one Biostar mobo with AMD CrossfireX support and it costs around 6k.

some TA790X I think. It's a great VFM board but it won't come with onboard graphics.

check Biostar TA790GX with 128M sideport memory and TA790GX with 3300 onboard and crossfireX supporting hybrid crossfire.

forget about crossfire, I would pick AMD HD4850X2 (dual GPU single slot card from ATI)


----------



## spy king (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks!

how much would 1gb ram cost?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

800 bucks.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 7, 2009)

@ desibond.
Geee!!  now that's a real good suggestion. The single slot solution DUal GPU completely missed my mind. Yeah! Now that's a real valuable idea. Thanks a lot buddy ! Just have to do some homework now regarding biostar motherboards. Getting some very mixed user comments up in my city. Can't say that the majority of them have good knowledge. But sure, here's another guy jumping onto ati wagon..thanx! just a final question..are biostar mobo's good?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

as per digitans response, Biostar is a good brand. I always preferred Gigabyte over any other brands. Just a personal opinion as i ahve been using them for past decade and they never died 

For ATI, HD4850 X2 is one hell of a card but yes, I too am noticing reports of few issues here and there about drivers.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 7, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> there is very huge perfomance diff between PII(Phenom 2) and Phenom. If u want to cut ur budget, then Go for PII920 + 780G from Gigabyte. But i will still prefer Biostar 790GX for 1k more. And in mumbai, there should not be any prob regarding Service for Biostar. And for Benchmarks, go to tomshardware.com



Alright...will perform a last check on the biostar specs & reviews and just go for it....n regarding CPU, i guess i`ll go 4 P2 920....cuz accrding 2 TOMSHARDWARE tests too, there isnt much diff....last but not the least, THANX A LOT 4 ur timely guidance n suggestions mate, it was really nice talking 2 u....bye


----------



## desiibond (Apr 7, 2009)

actually, the biiiiiig difference between 920 and 940 is that 940 is black edition and has unlocked multiplier which make OC'ing much more fun


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 7, 2009)

ya if I was in this situation, I would hav taken a 940 and a Ausu M3A78-EM mobo..gud combo for overclocking...


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmm...wt u guys r saying is right but my budget wont allow me 2 go for P2 940 BE...also, my vendor suggested 2 go for Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H board for the tym being since i have a low budget & later on upgrade 2 a better graphics card(currently having 8600gt)...he gave a quotation of AMD Phenom 2 920@Rs.11.5k & GB GA-MA78GM-S2H@Rs.4.5k.....total 16k....any suggestions???


----------



## spy king (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys.. need suggestions for a wifi router..

should have atleast 4 lan ports + 1 wan port..
should have enough range for about 2400 Sq feet with couple of walls in between!


thanks!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hey guys.. need suggestions for a wifi router..

should have atleast 4 lan ports + 1 wan port..
should have enough range for about 2400 Sq feet with couple of walls in between!


thanks!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> as per digitans response, Biostar is a good brand. I always preferred Gigabyte over any other brands. Just a personal opinion as i ahve been using them for past decade and they never died
> 
> For ATI, HD4850 X2 is one hell of a card but yes, I too am noticing reports of few issues here and there about drivers.



Currently only sapphire has HD4850 X2 1GB GDDR3 for Rs. 20,000 which is more than sufficient for running every game maxed out on resolutions upto 1920x1080. It performs much better price/performance compared to a 26k GTX285(way costly!!!).

And CFx is very reliable now, as there is a program, forgot, but I can digg up, which forces CrossfireX onto a game.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 8, 2009)

sid_sh85 said:


> hmmm...wt u guys r saying is right but my budget wont allow me 2 go for P2 940 BE...also, my vendor suggested 2 go for Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H board for the tym being since i have a low budget & later on upgrade 2 a better graphics card(currently having 8600gt)...he gave a quotation of AMD Phenom 2 920@Rs.11.5k & GB GA-MA78GM-S2H@Rs.4.5k.....total 16k....any suggestions???



the biostar board i mentioned is only 1 k more costly(atmost) than the gigabyte board, and fits ur budget just fine. And its has much better graphics subsystem, additional PCIe slot for Crossfire (2 ATI graphic cards at once), much better overclocking options. But the Gigabyte board is also a good stable board if u r not into Overclocking much. 

So if u find Gigabyte board according to ur needs, then its a great board in itself. U cant go wrong with the combo u are getting unless u r into heavy overclocking or looking for a crossfire setup in future.


----------



## spy king (Apr 9, 2009)

spy king said:


> Hey guys.. need suggestions for a wifi router..
> 
> should have atleast 4 lan ports + 1 wan port..
> should have enough range for about 2400 Sq feet with couple of walls in between!
> ...



anyone? :S


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

> e gave a quotation of AMD Phenom 2 920@Rs.11.5k


Order from Lynx-India.

Base Price=Rs. 10,100
Add 4% VAT + TAX and shipping, and the cost is like Rs. 10,500-Rs, 10,800 at the most.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 10, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> the biostar board i mentioned is only 1 k more costly(atmost) than the gigabyte board, and fits ur budget just fine. And its has much better graphics subsystem, additional PCIe slot for Crossfire (2 ATI graphic cards at once), much better overclocking options. But the Gigabyte board is also a good stable board if u r not into Overclocking much.
> 
> So if u find Gigabyte board according to ur needs, then its a great board in itself. U cant go wrong with the combo u are getting unless u r into heavy overclocking or looking for a crossfire setup in future.



hmmm.....thnx 4 mentioning the overclocking thing, cuz i really wont b in2 overclocking n stuff like dat...so i guess the GigaByte is the one for me...so finalizing the config (amd P2 920 & gugabyte ga-ma78gm-s2h) in a couple of days....btw, is my existing VIP pure 500w psu sufficient or shud i go 4 more(albeit my budget doesnt allow) or shud i invest 4 a gud cabinet??? cud u suggest a few options...i can allot arnd 3k fr cabby & another 3-4k for the psu....thanx


----------



## bal1961 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys,
I want to purchase mb+cpu+video+cabinet+smps  budget 25000/=
i like to purchase next level to the best..
both Amd & Intel
your guidance please...
thanks..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

AMD Athlon X2 7700 Black Edition: 3.5k
Gigabyte 780G based mobo: 4.5k
transcend2x2GB DDR2 800MHz ram : 2.5k

Cooler Master Elite 332 black:2k-2.3k
Corsair VX450 PUS: 3.7k-4k
Palit GTS 250: 9.5k


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

> Corsair VX450 PUS: 3.7k-4k


Cooler Master 500W ExP @ 2.7k
This one will be more than enough I assure you.


----------



## sid_sh85 (Apr 10, 2009)

after lots of help frm u guys (especially "harryneopotter") i have finalized on "AMD Phenom 2 920 & Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H on existing VIP Pure 500w"...now as far as my search for cabinet goes, i wud really like 2 kno why is ther s diff of 2k btwn CM 330 Elite(2k-2.2k) & CM 6909 (4.2k-4.5k)....is it really worth the extra 2k....and whts the diff btwn coolermaster & other iball or zebronics cabbies...they seem 2 b priced much lower to CM`s....kindly reply...my max budget(after hell lotta stretching) is around 4k...kindly reply...THANX


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2009)

1) no need to put extra 2k on cabinet. Put that extra amount to get 790FX based mobo or Phenom II X4 940.

2) Coolermaster cabinets are much more reliable and stronger than zeb's and iball's. They also have tool free design, 120mm fans in the front and rear, better airflow etc etc etc

3) is it 4k or is it 40k


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 11, 2009)

U can go 4 zebronics antibiotic cabinet @ 2k,it is good with side transparent and three fans to cool the inside temp...

what is the diff between 790gx and 790 fx chipset ..which one is better 4 phenom 2 940...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2009)

790FX
Codenamed RD790, final name revealed to be "AMD 790FX chipset" [9]
Dual-socket (Quad FX, Dual Socket Direct Connect (DSDC) Architecture) or single AMD processor configuration
Maximum four physical PCI-E x16 slots and discrete PCI-E x4 slot [10], the chipset provides a total of 42 lanes solely in the Northbridge
HyperTransport 3.0 with support for HTX slots [10] and PCI Express 2.0
ATI CrossFire X
AutoXpress
AMD OverDrive
Energy efficient Northbridge design
65 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC
Extreme overclocking, reported to have achieved about 420 MHz bus for overclocking an Athlon 64 FX-62 processor [11], from originally 200 MHz.
Optional discrete chipset cache memory of at least 16 KB to reduce the latencies and increase the bandwidth [10]
Supports Dual Gigabit Ethernet, and teaming option [10]
Reference board codenamed "Wahoo" [12] for dual-processor system reference design board with three physical PCI-E x16 slots, and "HammerHead" for single-socket system reference design board with four physical PCI-E x16 slots, also notable was the reference boards includes two ATA ports and only four SATA 3.0 Gbit/s ports (as being paired with SB600 southbridge).
Will pair with SB750 southbridge with support up to six SATA ports and enhanced Phenom processors overclocking via ACC functionality, and will later support Socket AM3 with DDR3 SDRAM support in the first quarter of 2009.
Enthusiast discrete multi-graphics segment

790GX
Codenamed RS780D [6], final name seen on internal AMD presentation [15]
Single AMD processor configuration
Integrated graphics: Radeon HD 3300 [16]
ATI Hybrid Graphics
Side-port memory as local frame buffer [17], supporting DDR2 and GDDR3 modules. [18]
ATI PowerPlay technology
Two physical PCI-E x16 slots at x8 bandwidth [6]
HyperTransport 3.0 and PCI Express 2.0
ATI CrossFire
Hybrid CrossFire X
AMD OverDrive
Energy efficient Northbridge design
55 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC
528-pin Flip Chip Ball Grid Array (FCBGA) package
Performance hybrid multi-graphics segment

Biggest difference: 790GX has onboard GPU while 790GX doesn't. not sure but 790FX support  x16 crossfire setup where as for 790GX it is x8 crossfire


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 12, 2009)

between Dell E1909W and Samsung 2033SW LCD monitors which one is the best?? hav anyone here used these??


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

^The new price of the E1909W is Rs. 8,600 which is high compared to the Samsung 2033SW 20" which has:-
-1600x900 Resolution
-15000:1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio
-Price of Rs. 7,200
In short, go for the Samsung monitor.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 12, 2009)

I got a quote for the E1909W as 7.2k last week...hw come it is 8.6k now??!! and the 2033SW was quoted 8.6k...hw come it is now only 7.2k??!!!


----------



## janitha (Apr 13, 2009)

It seems LCD prices are coming down except those of 24" and above.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 13, 2009)

22" has become talk of the PC world, obviously prices of 22" or less will reduce.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 13, 2009)

> I got a quote for the E1909W as 7.2k last week...hw come it is 8.6k now??!! and the 2033SW was quoted 8.6k...hw come it is now only 7.2k??!!!


2033 is cheap, but i dunno, lynx quoter E1909W new price as this.


----------



## supercow (Apr 14, 2009)

The Samsung 2233SW comes with a 22-inch panel that has a maximum resolution of 1920x1080. Yes, Full HD! It has a response time of 5 ms, contrast ratios of 1000:1 (typ) and 15000:1 (dynamic) and has a maximum brightness of 300 cd/m2.Price 10600/=
This also a better option


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 18, 2009)

My neighbour wanted a config with just basic amenities in mind, yet it should be easily upgradable in future. His budget was about 21-22K. This is what I could come up with (I'm a n00b at creating custom configs, hence the post)


> Core 2 Duo  	 2.66Ghz  	  E7300         Rs. 5850
> Transcend        DDR 2            1 GB 800 Mhz       Rs. 850
> Seagate          Sata 2            250 GB                Rs. 2275
> Sony		     20x 		  Sata                   Rs. 1350
> ...


Comes to about 19K
It still doesnt cover a monitor (he has an old one, but that was manufactured in 1997 )
Any changes I should make?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 18, 2009)

^^

X2 7750 B.E. @ 3.5k
Biostar 780G + SB 700 A2+ @ 3.2k
2GB DDR2 800MHz Kingston/Transcend RAM @ Rs. 950
Sony DVD Writer @ 1.2k
Seagate 250GB SATA II HDD @ 2.3k
Logitech kbd/mouse combo @ 0.9k
Zebronics Lava with 400W SMPS @ 1.5k
UMAX UPB 3200 Power Beats 2.1 @ 1.3

BenQ 18.5" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
or
Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.1k


----------



## blackbird (Apr 21, 2009)

Want to buy 500GB hdd which one will be good ?
i am getting a seagte 418AS is it good ?
should i look for WD... i have Mini itx and the hard disk will reside in it...
3.5"


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2009)

Get seagate 7200.12 series drives.


----------



## jiit (Apr 21, 2009)

Please suggest a best main-board which will support core2duo 3.0GHz processor and above+8Gb DDR2 800MHz RAM and above+6 Channel Audio output. Budget for main-board is around @Rs. 8K.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2009)

ASUS P5Q Pro (without onboard video)


----------



## blackbird (Apr 21, 2009)

@topgear
Thx for the reply topgear

can u suggest which one in seagate 500gb ?
ST3500410AS or
ST3500418AS

I read some where that some are single platter does it really mean any thing which one is that ?


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 21, 2009)

which is the best 22" lcd under 10k  to go with palit hd4670


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 21, 2009)

^^
SAMSUNG 2233SW or BENQ T2200HD or BENQ E2200HD@11.5K


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2009)

blackbird said:


> @topgear
> Thx for the reply topgear
> 
> can u suggest which one in seagate 500gb ?
> ...



Get the 2nd one


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

> which is the best 22" lcd under 10k to go with palit hd4670


unless u desperately want full hd, take at look at viewsonic, they have 22" under 10.5k with 1680x1050 res. and they are cool monitors.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 22, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> which is the best 22" lcd under 10k  to go with palit hd4670




Benq T2200HD is good choice !!! 9.7K


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 22, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> unless u desperately want full hd, take at look at viewsonic, they have 22" under 10.5k with 1680x1050 res. and they are cool monitors.


22" lcd is for my friend,Is it necessary to hav full hd for 22" monitors?,his usage is watching DVD movies.
1680x1050 vs full hd which one to go


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 22, 2009)

Get the 2233SW Samsung, it's Rs. 10,200 only ^^^^^^^^^^^^ and FULL HD

Well, then he can watch HD movies too.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 22, 2009)

wt abt Dell S2209W  FullHD @10k?  

which one is better
Samsung 2233sw OR  Dell S2209W


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ I would buy Dell. quality wise, I don't think there is any difference between these two.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

Choose any, do:-

"inki pnki ponki"
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Choose any, both are good and "TN" displays too.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,
Planning to buy a new rig in June first week.

Purpose : 


Gaming (Not extreme high end, enthu type) (But want to play latest games    like COD4, crysis warhead, far cry 2 etc etc. in decent settings)
Development (Well mostly gaming rig can cover this)
Music, Movie, Internet (Not a need for Data Garden, But want a decent space)
And rest all basic + little bit advanced tasks that can be done on PC like editing and stuff.
 2 main things are to be taken for consideration here.


Budget is 60,000 TOTAL
System should be future proof for at least 1 to 1 and half year
 After reading some posts here as well as on some other sites (Special Thanks to Comp @ddict), I have narrowed my desired configuration as below. Still I am confused on some things which I will describe as well in brackets below individual spec.

Processor :    Core 2 Duo E8400 : 3.00 GHz :    *8200*
( Confused with Phenom 940 BE, Not a very hardcore overclock fan, though)
Mobo       :    ASUS P5N7A-VM GF9300        :    *8200*
(totally confused here, need better info for motherboards, does this support DDR3?)
GPU        :     HD 4850 512MB GDDR5         :  *  10800*
(Confused with GTX260 and HD4870)
RAM        :    Corsair 1X3 3BG DDR3 1066   :    *6400* (Approx)
(Need to know performance difference between 1066 and 1333 MHz)
PSU        :     Corsair VX550W                    :    *5800*
(IS this sufficiant?)
Case       :    NZXT Guardian 921                :   * 4600*
HDD       :     WD 500 GB 7200 rpm             :    *3000*
Monitor  :     Dell S2209W 21.5" full HD      :    *10400*
(How about HD performance on this? And confused with samsung 22'')
KB/M     :     Logitech combo Wireless       :     *1500* (aprrox)
OS         :     Vista Ultimate                       :    *9000 *(approx)
Speaker :     (I have already)                     :    -----
*TOTAL   :      :    62100*

I forgot DVD writer, but it would cost around 1400, I hope.
Advise me for above issues.
And also suggest some of your configs if it's coming below 60K (including OS and everything ) (If possible pls give listed reply for configs, thanks)
Thanks in advanced..

And Yes, I am going to purchase this system from Hyderabad.

Thanks once again...
Peace...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

how about this:

Processor : AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition: 14k
( This one beats any processor inside 12k to death)
Mobo : Biostar TA790FX for 6k or Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP for 4.5k (this one won't be able to use advance overclocking features for Phenom II)
GPU : Palit GTX260 894MB SP216 DDR3 PCI With HDMI : 11k
RAM : G-Skill F2-6400CL4D- 4GBPI (2GB x 2) 800 MHz: 4k
PSU : Corsair VX550W : 5800
(this should be enough for gtx260)
Case : Thermaltake M9 for 4.5k or  COOLER MASTER Mystique RC-632S-KKN1-GP Black Aluminum for 4600
HDD : WD 500 GB 7200 rpm : 3000
Monitor : Dell S2209W 21.5" full HD : 10400
(no difference between dell and samsung but you need to order dell online for proper warranty which could take 3-4 weeks)
KB/M : Logitech combo Wireless : 1500 (aprrox)
OS : Get Windows 7 beta1 for now which is far better than vista ultimate and buy new windows 7 when it is released. Do NOT buy Vista at this point of time when you can get a much better os for free (a beta win7 is better than vista SP2)


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

Forgot, add a custom cooler to this and you are ready for some seriously overclockable machine. (given that you get 790FX/790GX based motherboard with ACC AMD overdrive chip onboard )

If I were you, I would get a cabinet for 2k(Elite 330 Black), save 2.5k and put that in mobo and get Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H for 9k. This is one hell of a board that has:

Built-in 128MB DDR3 1333MHz SidePort Memory
SB750 chipset
Embedded Controller for AMD OverDrive- Advanced Clock Calibration
Dual Channel DDR2 1066* MHz
Dolby Home Theater
Dual BIOS


----------



## kjd_1122 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply buddy,
I have started researching about your specs. 

But didn't Microsoft stop the windows 7 beta1 downloads?
Any ways, I was also thinking for going to XP. But in my knowledge XP's updates are being stopped from June this year. (Not sure)
So I was planning to buy Vista. XP is great though. 

Also, I am an old Intel fan, So is it possible for you or anybody to provide an Intel config as well?

Thanks for the reply once again.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Indeed, Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H mobo is excellent.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

For Intel:

1) E8400 for 9k or Q9400 for 12.5k
2) Asus P5Q Pro: 9k

Rest is same!! But Phenom II X4 940 + Gigabyte 790FX mobo combination will blow away the above intel setup.

Comments on gigabyte 790FX board: *www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2008/08/26/gigabyte-ga-ma790gp-ds4h/13

This board has one of the best onboard audio chips available in the market and you don't need to look for a dedicated sound card for Dolby support.

PS: Am not AMD fan but at this time, the only competition to Phenom II X4 series is core i7 and core2quad extreme processors.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 23, 2009)

@Top gear got the second one 418AS 7200.12


Something i want to say abt this hdd
*Very Silent
*slim
*light weight
*Single Platter
*High speed than 7200.11 (32mb buffer)

Only con is 16MB cache

Here are some benchmarks
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/1051/hdtunebenchmarkst350041.png

I also have 640GB (ST3640323AS) 7200.11 (32mb buffer)
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/5554/hdtunebenchmarkst364032.png


ps: although the harddisk is 418AS but it shows 410AS in the system..


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats for your purchase 

Ya. both models have 16MB buffer. So don't worry.

Strange!  The HDD should show it's model number correctly.

Have you checked the label on the HDD ?

Try to test it with the latest version of HDTune which is v.3.0 though it's trial it will show you the exact model number or else try the latest version of the trial version of everest.


----------



## ganeshravi (Apr 24, 2009)

hi, 
am all set to get my second rig...  budget around 55k... +5k, -howmuch ever k... 

its a rig without a monitor, speakers, ups...

i made a basic research and was interested in the following:

Processor: Intel Quad Core Q9550
Mother Board: P5Q3 Deluxe or Maximus II Formula
Graphics Card: Ati Radeon HD4870x2
RAM: 2X2048-8500C5D
PSU: Corsair TX750W
HDD: for my needs, a 320GB would do fine
Aftermarket CPU cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212(bought)
Aftermarker GPU cooler: suggest some(not liquid cooling)
Cabinet: CM690(bought)

changes are most welcome.. i really want to hav a bang for every buck spent... 

PS: enlighten me on the i7 too(if for the same budget i can beat the current configuration)


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ I don't think you will get that for 60k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
that processor+mobo+GPU costs around 60k.

Processor: Phenom II X4 940:12k
Mobo: Biostar TA790FX: 5k
GPU: GTX275 for 18k
RAM: 2X2048-8500C5D
PSU: Corsair TX750W
HDD: Seagate 7200.12 series 500Gb : 3k
Coolermaster Hyper 212(bought)
Cabinet: CM690
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
that processor+mobo+GPU costs around 60k.

Processor: Phenom II X4 940:12k
Mobo: Biostar TA790FX: 5k
GPU: GTX275 for 18k
RAM: 2X2048-8500C5D
PSU: Corsair TX750W
HDD: Seagate 7200.12 series 500Gb : 3k
Coolermaster Hyper 212(bought)
Cabinet: CM690


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 24, 2009)

@ganeshravi
ur new config wont be having a large improvement than ur current one.
E8400@ 4.1 + 4850 oc can handle most games at high~max at moderate resolution.
better if u wait a bit longer and go for some GTX 350 [one which gonna be released with 512 SP] or an HD 5870/X2 with a new intel/AMD 32nm quad by Q4 2009 or Q1 2010.


----------



## ganeshravi (Apr 25, 2009)

@desiibond: my immediate budget is 60k..... or is it worth the wait for buying this setup? 
and i forgot to mention, i've never owned or used an AMD setup... so i'm not tat sure about it... 

@dOm1naTOr: my main intention is to get a rig for myself... i'm givin my current setup to my brother...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 25, 2009)

Try AMD this time and you will be happy. I have been using AMD rig for 3yrs and I oveclocked the CPU the very first week. 

You can wait for AMD Phenom II X4 945 and 955 to enter Indian market. This would reduce Phenom II 920 and 940 prices further.


----------



## hot zubs (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello friends,

i,m planning to buy a wireless keyboard mouse combo within 2k so please suggest a good combo...
Thanx a lot for d help...


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 25, 2009)

Just For information ... AMD 945 BE has been launched in INDIA yesterday. My friend ( a cafe owner and hardware seller, became an AMD partner recently) has got an SMS from AMD yesterday about this launch.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 25, 2009)

^^It's 945 and 955 that were launched yesterday.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya it has been launched and both r am3 platforms as 955 is 3.2ghz with 8 mb l2 & l3 cache memory...'


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

And they are getting closer and closer to Core i7.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

> . AMD 945 BE


945 is not BE afaik


----------



## ay_aceoo7 (Apr 26, 2009)

I wanna buy a new system excluding monitor,dvd writter and Ups ....and i am interested in games too...i want a graphics card tat is above 9 series and 4gb ram{800mhz} and a pretty good motherboard and processor too...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 26, 2009)

^^budget?


----------



## ay_aceoo7 (Apr 26, 2009)

15k...


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2009)

ay_aceoo7 said:


> 15k...


Are you kidding? You need good proccy+GPU above 9 series+case+PSU+4GB RAM @ 15k. Never gonna happen my friend. For your case you need a high budget;

1.E7300-5.5k
2.Asus P5K PL CM-2.5k
3.4GB RAM(800MHz)-2.5k
4.Graphic card-Palit HD4670-4.6k(GTX 200 series starts @10k, least one is GTX250-10k)
6.Cooler Master 500w PSU-2.8k(600w for GTX250 @ 3.6k)
7.Cabbinet-1k(Zebronics)

Total=20k(27k for GTX250)


----------



## ay_aceoo7 (Apr 27, 2009)

but wat abt this one..........


AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+: 3k
Gigabyte GA-M68SM-S2L: 2.5k
Transcend 2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz: 2.5k
Palit 9500GT: 3k
cabinet+smps: 1k of your choice
Logitech K/b and mouse: 700
Seagate 250Gb HDD: 2.2k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


tkin said:


> Are you kidding? You need good proccy+GPU above 9 series+case+PSU+4GB RAM @ 15k. Never gonna happen my friend. For your case you need a high budget;
> 
> 1.E7300-5.5k
> 2.Asus P5K PL CM-2.5k
> ...







but wat abt this one......



AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+: 3k
Gigabyte GA-M68SM-S2L: 2.5k
Transcend 2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz: 2.5k
Palit 9500GT: 3k
cabinet+smps: 1k of your choice
Logitech K/b and mouse: 700
Seagate 250Gb HDD: 2.2k


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2009)

ay_aceoo7 said:


> but wat abt this one......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, you said you needed a card above 9 series, second you said you needed a set of "pretty good" proccy and mobo for gaming.

NONE OF THE COMPONENTS LISTED ABOVE FALLS IN THIS CATAGORY.
You won't be able to play most recent games with that config above 1280x1024(low settings). And games like Crysis, GOW, FC2 will probably run @ <10FPS with that config.

The config you've chosen is really good for office work, surfing, movies and music but absolutely not good for gaming, in order to play games you need least HD4670/9600GT and Intel E7300/Athlon 64 X2 7750+

P.S-Cabby+SMPS=1k???
You'll get a SMPS that cannot power a light bulb let alone a PC, seriously.
You should get a coolermaster 500w SMPS at least. A bad SMPS can destroy all your componenets along with it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ yup he is right... 9500GT isn't a great performer when it comes to gaming.. So a 4670 or a 9600GT will be a wiser and better choice.. And the proccy u mentioned is too old...


----------



## ay_aceoo7 (Apr 27, 2009)

k..... thanks yaar...i will buy wat u told....


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 27, 2009)

Certainly if u want serious gaming then go 4 xfx gt 9600 512 mb @ 5.4k 

And rest u like but pick a proccy above 2.6 ghz...!


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have P4 Based Computer and want to upgrade it. My purpose is Watching movies, Net surfing, Playing small games(will add GPU latter for high def games). Budget is around 6K(only CPU + MB + RAM). Can any body suggest which config  will be better AMD  or INTEL based (performance and value for money )along with PRICE ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

@pariharvikas23

Your budget seems to be the problem here.. Anyway just get some used Proc+Mobo+RAM from Bazaar section.
Or else you may ended up with Sempron LE or Celeron Proccies.. If you be happy with that here is ur config

Intel Config

Celeron 1.8GHz - 1.95k(I prefer you to get atleast E5200@3.5k to ensure you not get any crap)
Gigabyte G31M S2L - 2.4k
2GB Transcend - 1.2k

Total - 5.6k

AMD Config

Sempron LE 2.1GHz - 1.5k
Suitable mobo - (dunno the model) around 2.5k
Transcend 2GB DDR2 - 1.2k

Total - 5.2k


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Apr 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @pariharvikas23
> 
> Your budget seems to be the problem here.. Anyway just get some used Proc+Mobo+RAM from Bazaar section.
> Or else you may ended up with Sempron LE or Celeron Proccies.. If you be happy with that here is ur config
> ...


ok if I increase the budget by 1.5 K then will it be fine? Is E5200 really required, or can only E4500 can do the work. If required can i OC E4500 with G31m S2L?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

@pariharvikas23
I dont knew much about the E4500, but sure the E5200 will outperform it. And E5200 is an awesome OCer. And the board i mentioned was a stable OCing mobo. So just get them and you can easily get past 3.2GHz on stock cooler itself.

So E5200 + Gigabyte G31M-ES2L + 2GB DDR2 .. eh??


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Apr 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @pariharvikas23
> I dont knew much about the E4500, but sure the E5200 will outperform it. And E5200 is an awesome OCer. And the board i mentioned was a stable OCing mobo. So just get them and you can easily get past 3.2GHz on stock cooler itself.
> 
> So E5200 + Gigabyte G31M-ES2L + 2GB DDR2 .. eh??


ok so the budget will be around 7K. Ya config seems stable. Thank you man. I will try to find out local price in Bangalore by weekend. Thanks so much...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ 

OFFTOPIC : Guys do someone gimme a link to the hardware spec of PS2 and PS3...


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can Any body tell me the price difference of Gigabyte G31M-ES2L  and Gigabyte G31-S3L ? Which one is better in terms of performance and features?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ Sure it works with that mobo. Dont worry about that. I even see few members here using the same combo i suggested for you. AFA manufacturers site, they might forgot to enter the model


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, it's not possible tht it won't, becuz E5200 is nothing but a Core 2 Duo, cut down.


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> OFFTOPIC : Guys do someone gimme a link to the hardware spec of PS2 and PS3...


1.PS3 - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_hardware
2.PS2 - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_2 - Scroll to bottom.


----------



## ashishmourya21 (Apr 30, 2009)

pariharvikas23 said:


> Hey I just saw CPU support list of Gigabyte G31M-ES2L mobo, but E5200 is not mentioned in list...!!!
> Just have a Look...
> 
> *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2693#anchor_os
> ...



it is there, see in pentium dual core section bro,


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can Any body tell me the price difference of Gigabyte G31M-ES2L and Gigabyte G31-S3L mobo? Which one is better in terms of performance and features?


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2009)

Both have same chipset & identical features.

The main difference is S3L comes with 4 mem slots, 3 pci & 3 pci-e x1 & one pci-e x16 slot but ES2L comes with only 2 mem slots, 2 pci, 1 pci-e x1 & one pci-e x16 slot.


----------



## pariharvikas23 (May 1, 2009)

Can any body tell me the *PRICE* of Gigabyte G31-S3L mobo


----------



## desiibond (May 1, 2009)

ES2L: Rs :2,547.00
 Gigabyte G31-S3L should be around 3.5k


----------



## bal1961 (May 7, 2009)

After all your suggestion..i purchased th
1. Phenom 2 x4 940 BE
2. Asus M3Q78-EM
3.zeb Peace cabinet
4.Corsair ddr2 800 2*2 gb
5,Corsair vx 450
6.Palit 9800 GT Super plus-1GB DDR3.
kindly comment on this 
and also kindly recommend a UPS for Corsair VX450.
thanks for all.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 7, 2009)

Good rig. Bad GFX card, who the heck suggested a 9800GT 1GB?????


----------



## bal1961 (May 7, 2009)

i regret the purchase..
impulse buy..
kindly suggest a good card..
range frm 6ooo to 12000/=
thanks for the feedback..


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

GTX 260 SP216 for 11k.


----------



## bal1961 (May 7, 2009)

i also purchased Mikrotek Ups 800 vA 
but when the current goes my computer shuts down..
after 1 min the ups coming to life..
suggest a good UPS ..
it is very urgent..
thanks..


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 7, 2009)

i m using MICROTEK 800VA only ,, i dont have such complaints 


@ bal1961

Can u tell me which SMPS/PSU are u using ??


----------



## bal1961 (May 7, 2009)

corsair Vx 450..


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2009)

Go for APC UPS. No second thought.


----------



## bal1961 (May 9, 2009)

I got APC backups 650 ..
it works nicely..
thanks..


----------



## saisrikar (May 10, 2009)

Hey Guys ,
Need a Config for a budget of ~30K without a Monitor and Graphic Card ( as i have a 22" viewsonic and a Gigabyte 8800GT 512MB and also a dell 19" screen and 8600GT 1 GB ,  i can pair it up with either of the Combo). 
I need the system basically for gaming and Need help as i'm totally confused about which processor im supposed to go for. ( Prefer C2D Extreme and C2Quad )
Will be buying from bangalore so need to know the places where i can get good buys. Would be thankful if people from bangalore help me out in this front.

Thanks


----------



## acewin (May 13, 2009)

bal1961 said:


> i also purchased Mikrotek Ups 800 vA
> but when the current goes my computer shuts down..
> after 1 min the ups coming to life..
> suggest a good UPS ..
> ...



do you have any warranty get it repaired or replaced if you got.
Otherwise buy APC nothing is better than APC.

I got a bloody Intex 600VA one now(pretty cheap I know) just gives me time to shutdown LOL.
Have used HP 800VA and Microtek 1KVA, both gave good performance.
I used to run my wireless router or ADSL model for internet with HP one when electricity went of, ran for good long 30 mins and more.
for the system it gave almost 15-20 mins of time which is quiet good.

Microtek one is with my friend, do not know its performance very much but my frn says its quiet good keeps the system on around 20 mins when electricity is gone.

APC 650VA is good will give you almost 5-8 mins for very heavy config systems, otherwise 15-20 mins pretty easily for P4 and low end Dual core and C2D configs. UPS is just for stopping any abrupt power shutdown of your system, hence you do not need very high VA UPS.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (May 14, 2009)

hey hi!!!!!
guys i need a good gaming/entertainment PC for budget around 30000 bucks.......
i need an LCD 17" monitor.....HD not less than 160GB 80GB will also be fine....
UPS no need i've one....LG DVD-RW is compulsory....speakers 2.1 is fine....Proccy must be INTEL.....i need good graphics card.....ATI or NVIDIA...ram of 2GB...the mobo must have an inbuilt graphics card.....thats it!!!!!!.....urgent config needed!!!!!!!


----------



## acewin (May 14, 2009)

easy job rahul.
Proccy E7400/E5200(6/3.5 K)
mobo MSI P45 Neo-F(no-onboard gfx, why buy nything like that just to keep your price high) or P43 Neo-F
Sapphire 512MB HD4770/Palit 9800GT 1GB sonic(7-8K) or palit 9600GT sonic 5.3-5.5K
LG burner 1.1K
dell samsung 19 inch widescreen monitor 7.2-7.5K
Any good company for RAM stick 2GB DDR2 800 FSB 1.2-1.5K
altec lansing Speaker BXR1121 1.3K
PSU Corsair cx400 or VX450 3/3.8K


----------



## acewin (May 14, 2009)

saisrikar said:


> Hey Guys ,
> Need a Config for a budget of ~30K without a Monitor and Graphic Card ( as i have a 22" viewsonic and a Gigabyte 8800GT 512MB and also a dell 19" screen and 8600GT 1 GB ,  i can pair it up with either of the Combo).
> I need the system basically for gaming and Need help as i'm totally confused about which processor im supposed to go for. ( Prefer C2D Extreme and C2Quad )
> Will be buying from bangalore so need to know the places where i can get good buys. Would be thankful if people from bangalore help me out in this front.
> ...



buy a phenom 2 based config best suited in your budget.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 19, 2009)

hey everyone ....please suggest a good speaker set for around rs 1300


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 19, 2009)

^^Altec Lancing BXR1121 2.1speakers @1300/-


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2009)

+1 for that. currently using those. Amazing sound for money  For listening music it just rocks


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

^^me too got one of those last month  ...listening music on it is a pleasant thing


----------



## prvprv (May 20, 2009)

hi i want to buy a new 18.5" or 19" wide LCD monitor. Till now im using 15" CRT monitor.

I usually watch movies ripped by axxo, fxg, fxm etc. Those are normally of around 664 * 360 resolution.

Will there be any differece in quality in these wide monitors??

can i go with Wide LCD monitor or normal CRT monitor??


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 20, 2009)

prvprv said:


> hi i want to buy a new 18.5" or 19" wide LCD monitor. Till now im using 15" CRT monitor.
> 
> I usually watch movies ripped by axxo, fxg, fxm etc. Those are normally of around 664 * 360 resolution.
> 
> ...



recentle i purchase LG 18.5" Wide LCD monitor having model no. W1943S for 7.2K bucks. It is good in every aspect u can also search is features on the net.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2009)

^^That's a good monitor but you can search about features of the almost all of the branded tft monitors model on the net. So how come it can be feature 

@ *prvprv* - your query is already answered in here.
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3584&page=156


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 21, 2009)

check out the samsung 2033 ...its a 20inch monitor at 7.9K ....good brightness and quality, no blurring and great looks ...the only downside is that its stand does not seem to be too stable ....worth checking out


----------



## comp@ddict (May 25, 2009)

^^ That's one option. The other is Dell's 18.5", it's quiet good.


----------



## ashwin.isaac (May 27, 2009)

*Monitor + tuner card*

Hi all,
Am planning to assemble a new system in a couple of weeks. Basic use would be to surf d net, movies nd a lil bit of gaming. And it'l also double up as my television.
My concern is the choice of monitor and the tuner card.
i have d following options
-going for an tuner card. but am not sure of the clarity with the card. dats a bit of concern i believe. plus i wuld hav to turn on the computer to view d tv. does any external cards come with the option of direct connectivity to monitor??
-or The new lg monitor with the built in tuner LG M197WA.

the budget for this(monitor + card) wuld be 11k. can u suggest somethin in that range. or ay other better options?


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2009)

yes. you can connect most of the external TV Tuner cards to monitor using D-SUB cable.


----------



## ashwin.isaac (May 27, 2009)

*Monitor + tuner card*

Thanks.. I too did some research nd saw that most external cards come with usb connectivity. Thats y i was jus sceptical.. I would like to completely eliminate d pc part of it. Nd i dont want to record from tv. I also found out that you get standalone tv tuner kits. What do you suggest.. That i go for d standalone one or a normal tuner with VGA out or d lg monitor with tv..?


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2009)

how about this one: Pixelview PV-A703S-F


----------



## ashwin.isaac (May 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> how about this one: Pixelview PV-A703S-F



that looks pretty nice.. Thanks again.. Nd one more thing.. When i need to use d comp wid d monitor how do i go about it.. connect d dvi port to d CPU nd d vga port to tuner..? Is it possible.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2009)

yes. that is how you need to connect.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2009)

Need urgent help in buying monitor.

*Budget=8.5k max*(probably can not be stretched, parents a bit strict)

Details-
1.*Need good contrast ratio* (DC 10,000:1 or above) and good brightness (300CD/m2 least).
2.Need to have *5ms or less response time*, I am primarily a gamer so this is important to me, I have seen what ghosting does to gaming.
3.*DVI* is must, HDMI is not necessary.
4.Need good *viewing angle*(170/160 least), needed for gaming, specially in front of friends.
5.Screen Size= At least *18.5 inch* or above.
6.Resolution=*1440x900 or above*. HD not needed.
7.Service=Need good *customer service*.
8.No need for crap like speakers.

My old CRT is dying and I need to replace quickly, so help me guys.

A few selections I made, comment;

1.Samsung 2033SW
2.LG W1953T(has DC 50,000:1)
3.Dell 1909W

Feel free to suggest anything, also the points I have given are sorted according to importance, 1st point most important, 8th point is least important. Will purchase next month after xams, please share your review if you own a monitor falling in the above catagory.


----------



## surinder (May 28, 2009)

Go with Samsung 2033SW @7.5K


----------



## rchi84 (May 28, 2009)

hi guys

i've decided to get a gaming PC next month and have zeroed down the following:

AMD Phenom II X3 720	Rs :7,790.00	
Biostar TA790GXB A2+	Rs :4,284.00	
Corsair TWIN 2X2048-6400C4 2GB Kit	Rs :3,045.00	
Dell E1909W 19" LCD Monitor Rs :7,219.00	
Coolermaster Elite 334 (Non-Transparent)	Rs :2,132.00	
LG DVD RW (SATA) GH20NS10	Rs :1,166.00	
Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP 896MB DDR-III [HDMI]	Rs :11,070.00	
WDC 500GB SATA 3.5"	Rs :3,014.00	
Corsair CMPSU-450VX	Rs :3,990.00	

Total:	Rs :43,710.00 (as per Lynx)

is this a good config? if anyone can suggest good components that can cut the cost down for similar performance, i would be very grateful.

thanks guys


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 28, 2009)

rchi84 said:


> hi guys
> 
> i've decided to get a gaming PC next month and have zeroed down the following:
> 
> ...




Nice but 2 changes 

AMD phenom 2 920 is now 9.5K which is quad core which is much much faster than 720 

then biostar motherboards r not stable wen ocing , so ASUS M3A78-EM board is good


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Nice but 2 changes
> 
> then biostar motherboards r not stable wen ocing , so ASUS M3A78-EM board is good


Who said so? They are good and stable motherboards.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Nice but 2 changes
> 
> AMD phenom 2 920 is now 9.5K which is quad core which is much much faster than 720
> 
> then biostar motherboards r not stable wen ocing , so ASUS M3A78-EM board is good


But 720 is also a quad core if you get the 50-50 chance of unlocking it.

And instead of the locked 920, its better to get 940 which is 1K more than 920 and its a black edition.

Considering all this, its better to just stick to 720 since its AM3, an advantage which will make your rig future proof.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Who said so? They are good and stable motherboards.



For Phenom CPUs if u want go beyind some 3.4k u will definitely need some 1.5V vCore...Biostar 790 mobos becomes unstable once u touch 1.5V, and so only in rare cases u can use the clock frequnency clibration for unlocking the cores.


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2009)

Isn't the Jetway HA-07 Ultra a lot better board?


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 29, 2009)

^^By specs its seems gr8 and it hav got a quite gud population of users outside India, dunno much abt it.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

But it's voltage regulators get VERY HOT to 82C


----------



## ashwin.isaac (May 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell which is d best monitor that comes with any of these followin resolutions.
1440*900
1400*1050


actually i had got d samsung 2033 but its got some issues with my tv tuner box.. Luckily d dealer has agreed to exchange d monitor.. Nd i need to get one which supports these resolutions.. I thot of changing d tuner but you wont get a tuner that support d resolution of d 2033(1600*900) So guys its a lil urgent. Nd thanks in advance..


----------



## Adhip007 (May 30, 2009)

^^@ashwin: 
Most 19" monitor support 1440*900.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But it's voltage regulators get VERY HOT to 82C



Though it's kinda strange I saw ( in most reviews ) this problem with most of amd based biostar mobos.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2009)

ashwin.isaac said:


> Can anyone tell which is d best monitor that comes with any of these followin resolutions.
> 1440*900
> 1400*1050
> 
> ...



You don't need to change your monitor. Every monitor supports different resolutions. for eg. 640*480, 1280*720 etc. Check your monitor manual if it supports 1440*900 or 1400*900. Change the resolution of your monitor before running the TV tuner app.


----------



## ashwin.isaac (May 31, 2009)

@topgear
i dont use a tv tuner application.. I use a standalone tuner box with vga connection.. I spoke to d samsung tech support.. You can read more about d problem here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1120973#post1120973
But anyways i'l try changing d resolution to 1440*900 by connecting d comp to d monitor.. Thanks for d help..


----------



## archnemesis666 (May 31, 2009)

I have bought a palit nvidia geforce GTX 285 graphics card. Will this card fit in an ATX mid tower sized cabinet/case (Coolermaster 690)?? or i have to buy a full tower cabinet/case?? plzz help!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 31, 2009)

^^will fit in CM 690 for sure.


----------



## archnemesis666 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## abhadi (Jun 6, 2009)

HI guys,,,,
 I've made this rig for my CAD,Max works.....
Procc - intel 17 920  - 15k
MObo - MSI X58 pro  - 12 k ??
HDD - Western digital 1TB - 5k
RAM - Transcend 2gb DDR3 1333mhz - 1.8k
SMPS - Tagan 600w Stone rock series - 4.2k
Cabyy - Zebronics -Peace/reaper - 2k

  I m not an hardcore gamer/Overclocker or something... this SMPS will be fine right ??? and how about the mobo ??? 
My future purchases(in abt 1month)

Gfx card - GTx 260 216 - 11k
monitor - Samsung 2223 22" - 11k

Any suggestion regarding them??? .. And please don't suggest AMD rig. . .


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 6, 2009)

abhadi said:


> HI guys,,,,
> I've made this rig for my CAD,Max works.....
> Procc - intel 17 920  - 15k
> MObo - MSI X58 pro  - 12 k ??
> ...




replace GTX 260 with PALIT HD4870 DUAL SONI EDITION......COSTS AROUND 12.5K
CAD WORKS SMOOTHLY ON THIS....AS I'M USING THIS.....MSI X58 Platinum @ 16.8k.....

FOR MOBO CHECK THESE....
INTEL
MSI x58 PRO @ 12.8k
Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ 14K
INTEL X58 BOX @ 14.4k
Biostar TPower X58 @ 14.9k
Gigabyte EX58-UD5 @ 17.2k
MSI X58 Platinum @ 16.8k
XFX nForce X58i @ 17k
ASUS P6T-WS PROFESSIONAL @ 18.4k

IF U R A GAMER GO FOR CM 690 FOR CABBY.......AS U R NOT U CAN GO WID UR CHOICE....

FOR MONITORS CHECK THESE:
ViewSonic

    * Viewsonic 2235WM 22″ LCD Monitor @ 11k


DELL

    * Dell E1909W 19" LCD Monitor @ 7.4k
    * Dell S1909W 18.5" LCD Monitor @ 8.4k
    * Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.4k



BENQ

    * BenQ 18.5" E900HD LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
    * BenQ 21.5" T2200HD FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9k
    * BenQ 21.5" E2200HD FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.5k


SAMSUNG

    * Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.2k
    * Samsung 2233SW 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10k


ACER

    * Acer H233H 23" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 12.8k

AND AT LAST FOR POWER SUPPLY UNITS...

PowerSafe 400W Silver @ 1.2k
Zebronics Real Power 600W @ 3.8k
Cooler Master 460W ExP @ 2.5k
Cooler Master 500W ExP @ 2.9k
Cooler Master 600W ExP @ 3.5k
Corsair CX400W @ 3.1k
Corsair VX450W @ 4.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k
Corsair TX 650 @ 6.5k
Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W @ 4k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

rahulbalmuri said:


> *replace GTX 260 with PALIT HD4870 DUAL SONI EDITION*......COSTS AROUND 12.5K
> CAD WORKS SMOOTHLY ON THIS....AS I'M USING THIS.....MSI X58 Platinum @ 16.8k.....
> 
> FOR MOBO CHECK THESE....
> ...



Palit GTX 260 Sonic is faster than HD 4870 !!!


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Palit GTX 260 Sonic is faster than HD 4870 !!!



i think both of 'em are head to head!!!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 6, 2009)

rahulbalmuri said:


> i think both of 'em are head to head!!!!!!!


No, HD4870 1GB barely keeps up with GTX260(216SP) Sonic, HD4870 512MB is outright beaten.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, GTX260 with it's 896MB ram is better than HD4870 1 GB anyday 

[ offtopic ]
BTW, why there is no quick reply box


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yeah, GTX260 with it's 896MB ram is better than HD4870 1 GB anyday
> 
> [ offtopic ]
> BTW, why there is no quick reply box



add to that better driver support by nVidia and I would pick GTX260 over HD4870.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

But you need to seriously consider the resolutions you are gaming at.

HD4870 1GB seriously beats the crap out of even GTX280 when you crank the resolution bar upto 1920x1200 and MORE.

If you go for dual GPU solutions, you are likely to game at these resolutions.

But for single GPU solutions, nVidia has the sweet spot with GTS250 and GTX260 Core216 since you will usually be gaming under 1680x1050.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But you need to seriously consider the resolutions you are gaming at.
> 
> HD4870 1GB seriously beats the crap out of even GTX280 when you crank the resolution bar upto 1920x1200 and MORE.
> 
> ...




GTX 260 SP 216 which beats HD 4870 1GB with new drivers @ the resolution of 1920 X 1200 .

Nvidia forceware driver latest one is much faster than HD 4870 1GB in all resolution .

BTW GTS 250 much lower than GTX 260 SP 216 . Now everygame is coming with Physx Prototype & Fuel are completely Physx enabled .


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But you need to seriously consider the resolutions you are gaming at.
> 
> HD4870 1GB seriously beats the crap out of even GTX280 when you crank the resolution bar upto 1920x1200 and MORE.
> 
> ...


No HD4870 1GB is beaten by GTX260 in most games in most resolutions including 1920x1200.
*techgage.com/article/ati_hd_4870_1gb_vs_nvidia_gtx_260216_896mb/1


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

HD 4870 has the powerful chipset ever in the ATI , But always ATI fails in the DRIVER section really idiotic drivers .

I was using HD 4850 earlier , i play mirror edge wen i enable Physx the game is thats all becomes slow . i love the physx even FUEL game support more physx


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> HD 4870 has the powerful chipset ever in the ATI , But always ATI fails in the DRIVER section really idiotic drivers .
> 
> I was using HD 4850 earlier , i play mirror edge wen i enable Physx the game is thats all becomes slow . i love the physx even FUEL game support more physx


Its completely ATI's fault that you won't be able to use PhysX in new games, 1st of all nVidia offered them PhysX, but they declined, later they insisted on Havoc, but Havoc already runs on CPU and owned by Intel, so they will fail there as well, now they are looking for OpenCL, nVidia is pushing that as well.

When I owned X1900XT ATI had the worst driver support possible, one of the primary reasons I jumped to the green wagon, and after seeing the results I am happy with my choice so far.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

I like HD 4850 which is Best bang buck , after that i experienced when i first started using linux , then widescreen resolution they do worst because the drivers are stupid  , @ the normal screen of 1280 X 1024 HD 4850 is best


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2009)

@ *MetalheadGautham *- a GTX 280 is far more better than HD4870. Even a HD4890 ( which is just a tweaked version of HD4870 ) just can not beat a GTX 280.

My general opinion :

ATI cards maybe ( hd4870 ) good but they are not perfect coz for using a gfx card efficiently you need to have good drivers.

& BTW, in linux HD4850 should not suck in widescreen resolution coz ATI should release proper drivers & without proper driver support how can be gfx card good in most section & across most oses. A good card should perform similar across different OSes  & should have good driver support for all oses.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But you need to seriously consider the resolutions you are gaming at.
> 
> HD4870 1GB seriously beats the crap out of even GTX280 when you crank the resolution bar upto 1920x1200 and MORE.
> 
> ...



I seriously doubt that. HD4870 1GB is able to compete with GTX260 sp216 but pawning GTX280?? Certainly not. 

But taking into account the price and power consumption of GTX280, HD4870 1GB is a better buy and if the budget is under 20k, it's better to go for GTX275.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *MetalheadGautham *- a GTX 280 is far more better than HD4870. Even a HD4890 ( which is just a tweaked version of HD4870 ) just can not beat a GTX 280.
> 
> My general opinion :
> 
> ...



ATI probably lost their mind on the LINUX , they dont have support for linux , Sabayon linux has some inbuilt package that too for 780G chipset .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I seriously doubt that. HD4870 1GB is able to compete with GTX260 sp216 but pawning GTX280?? Certainly not.
> 
> But taking into account the price and power consumption of GTX280, HD4870 1GB is a better buy and if the budget is under 20k, it's better to go for GTX275.




GTX 275 is almost pwning HD 4890 , But GTX 260 55nm GPUs are just killing all HD 4870 1GB card with their new drivers .

Even Palit GTX 260 SP216 55nm GPU COMPETES with HD 4890 1GB


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ATI probably lost their mind on the LINUX , they dont have support for linux , Sabayon linux has some inbuilt package that too for 780G chipset .



Strange!! So ATI is promoting M$ with their gfx card series


----------



## abhi1301 (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys need to buy a Speaker system for arnd 4 k Please pour in your gr8 sugesstions. thanks is advance folks .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 9, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> Guys need to buy a Speaker system for arnd 4 k Please pour in your gr8 sugesstions. thanks is advance folks .



Creative 5.1 T6060


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2009)

Try to find the latest reviews for GTX 260 Core216 vs HD4870 1GB gaming @ 2400x1600 or something. Somebody got links ? I need to dig a lot for that since I don't keep tab on reviews.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> Guys need to buy a Speaker system for arnd 4 k Please pour in your gr8 sugesstions. thanks is advance folks .



Altec Lancing VS3251


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Try to find the latest reviews for GTX 260 Core216 vs HD4870 1GB gaming @ *2400x1600* or something. Somebody got links ? I need to dig a lot for that since I don't keep tab on reviews.




My goodness this 2400 X 1600 resolution massive -- try CRYSIS @ this resolution


----------



## abhi1301 (Jun 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Creative 5.1 T6060





j1n M@tt said:


> Altec Lancing VS3251




Prices please .. if any Idea..

++++ wat can I get for upto 1500 ( that's the amount I'll get by selling my current Altec m251- also suggest if that's a good price)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2009)

both should be available inside 4k price.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> My goodness this 2400 X 1600 resolution massive -- try CRYSIS @ this resolution



Yup, That's massive. For most high end users HD resolution should suffice.
Most of the people just play games among 800*600 - 1600*1050 resolutions & those who can afford a screen that supports this kind of massive resolution ie 2400*1600 would definitely  buy 2x GTX 295


----------



## surinder (Jun 10, 2009)

And must be a trillionaire.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

> i think both of 'em are head to head!!!!!!!


you are right, the GTX260 and HD4870 1GB are actually head to head.

I've seen reviews where 4GB or 6GB RAM are used, and there, with Catalyst 9.5 and the latest GeForce, GTX260 = HD4870 1GB, and GTX275 = HD4890, but HD4890 OC(900MHz core and 1GHz memory) is better than stock GTX275 all the time.


----------



## abhi1301 (Jun 10, 2009)

abhi1301 said:


> ++++ wat can I get for upto 1500 ( that's the amount I'll get by selling my current Altec m251- also suggest if that's a good price)


 

Please respond if that's a good price ?? it's a 5.1 system almost 4 years old, and I don't like the sub much the diaphram starts craking @ slightest bass increase


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> you are right, the GTX260 and HD4870 1GB are actually head to head.
> 
> I've seen reviews where 4GB or 6GB RAM are used, and there, with Catalyst 9.5 and the latest GeForce, GTX260 = HD4870 1GB, and GTX275 = HD4890, but HD4890 OC(900MHz core and 1GHz memory) is better than stock GTX275 all the time.



GTX 260 with 55nm on the new forceware driver kicks the HD 4870 1Gb  thats means out 10 games reviewed 6 games won by GTX 260 with the core clock of 625/1100 . But default core clock its head to head .

But GTX 260 55nm is Good overclocker ,, & for GTX 275 = GTX 260 its almost same as GTX 260 in all the ways only core clock & memory speed differs thats y many of them go for GTX 285 .  

& HD 4870  = HD 4890 same but the coreclock is higher 

If u see many reviews HD 4870 1Gb with HD 4890 1Gb only with 10FPS it differs , like what GTX 260 & gtx 275 same 10FPS differs .


Its a marketing technique of ATI & Nvidia


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

> GTX 260 with the core clock of 625/1100


see that's where you go wayyy wrong. Most of the low cost GTX260's(priced below HD4870 1GB) in India have the default 576MHz core and 999MHz memory, and at that speed, the HD4870 1GB is much better than GTX260. And BTW, with the clocks u mentioned, GTX260's power consumption shoots up above HD4870 1GB too.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> see that's where you go wayyy wrong. Most of the low cost GTX260's(priced below HD4870 1GB) in India have the default 576MHz core and 999MHz memory, and at that speed, the HD4870 1GB is much better than GTX260. And BTW, with the clocks u mentioned, GTX260's power consumption shoots up above HD4870 1GB too.




The PALIT GTX 260 sonic comes with 625/1100 , also less power than HD 4870 1GB not too less only 10 

i bought this palit GTX 260 sonic


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> GTX 260 with 55nm on the new forceware driver kicks the HD 4870 1Gb  thats means out 10 games reviewed 6 games won by GTX 260 with the core clock of 625/1100 . But default core clock its head to head .
> 
> But GTX 260 55nm is Good overclocker ,, & for GTX 275 = GTX 260 its almost same as GTX 260 in all the ways only core clock & memory speed differs thats y many of them go for GTX 285 .
> 
> ...


No, HD4890 is HD4870 1GB, but with 3 million extra transistors, which affects performance barely, on the other hand the shader count is same leading to performance difference due to only higher clocks between the cards, a HD4870 1GB is therefore a better buy due to lower cost and can be OC'ed.

GTX275 is not GTX260, GTX260 has 24 less shaders than GTX275, consider that a 9800GT and 9800GTX+ is miles apart due to only 16 shader difference GTX275 is considerably faster than GTX260, which not even an OC could make up. Hence GTX275>>>GTX260, HD4890>HD4870 1GB.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> you are right, the GTX260 and HD4870 1GB are actually head to head.
> 
> I've seen reviews where 4GB or 6GB RAM are used, and there, with Catalyst 9.5 and the latest GeForce, GTX260 = HD4870 1GB, and GTX275 = HD4890, but HD4890 OC(900MHz core and 1GHz memory) is better than stock GTX275 all the time.


Consider that GTX275 price is cheaper or equal to HD4890, and a stock GTX275 beats it in majority of games, a GTX275 is always a better buy, remember GTX275 can also be OC'ed, so OC or nonOC GTX275 is faster than HD4890, it also comes with PhysX(DX 10.1 is pretty much dead with the introduction of DX11 this year, so going for ATI is useless, PhysX on the other hand is here to stay).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> No, HD4890 is HD4870 1GB, but with 3 million extra transistors, which affects performance barely, on the other hand the shader count is same leading to performance difference due to only higher clocks between the cards, a HD4870 1GB is therefore a better buy due to lower cost and can be OC'ed.
> 
> GTX275 is not GTX260, GTX260 has 24 less shaders than GTX275, consider that a 9800GT and 9800GTX+ is miles apart due to only 16 shader difference GTX275 is considerably faster than GTX260, which not even an OC could make up. Hence GTX275>>>GTX260, HD4890>HD4870 1GB.



Shaders GTX 260 & GTX 275 has same SP216 , only RAM differs and core clock , i bought my palit GTX 260 sonic when i ask the distributor GTX 275 is less in stock no new stock they gona stop GTX 275 , GTX 280 already stopped in palit ,, they said they also have GTX 295 3 peices stock , palit dint send GTX 295 further heard that they gona make sonic on 295 .

Many specification is almost equal with GTX 260 & GTX 275 ..


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Shaders GTX 260 & GTX 275 has same SP216 , only RAM differs and core clock , i bought my palit GTX 260 sonic when i ask the distributor GTX 275 is less in stock no new stock they gona stop GTX 275 , GTX 280 already stopped in palit ,, they said they also have GTX 295 3 peices stock , palit dint send GTX 295 further heard that they gona make sonic on 295 .
> 
> Many specification is almost equal with GTX 260 & GTX 275 ..


Sorry to say this but you're completely unaware of GTX275 specs. Take a look- *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-275-review-test/2

GTX 275=240 shaders, GTX260(C-216)=216 Shaders
--> Difference=24 Shaders.

Not to mention clock(core+shader+memory) differences.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> Sorry to say this but you're completely unaware of GTX275 specs. Take a look- *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-275-review-test/2
> 
> GTX 275=240 shaders, GTX260(C-216)=216 Shaders
> --> Difference=24 Shaders.
> ...



But PALIT has only SP216 for GTX 275 ,???


Check theitwares


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> But PALIT has only SP216 for GTX 275 ,???
> 
> 
> Check theitwares


itwares is probably the worst indian hardware site, all their infos are totally messed up, its best to check techshop.in, atleast their infos are correct(although prices are higher).

There is no GTX275 sp216, no board partner has the rights or technology to modify GPU chips supplied by nVidia.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> itwares is probably the worst indian hardware site, all their infos are totally messed up, its best to check techshop.in, atleast their infos are correct(although prices are higher).
> 
> There is no GTX275 sp216, no board partner has the rights or technology to modify GPU chips supplied by nVidia.



But No reviews still on PALIT GTX 275


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> But No reviews still on PALIT GTX 275


1. *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-275-shootout-bfg-inno3d-palit-sparkle-test/
2. *www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2009/04/17/palit-geforce-gtx-275-review/1
3. *www.overclock.net/nvidia/486747-palit-gtx-275-a.html

Just google a bit.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

> Consider that GTX275 price is cheaper or equal to HD4890, and a stock GTX275 beats it in majority of games


LOL, Powercolour HD4890 @ 15k
Palit GTX275 @ 16.8k

Who's cheaper now?

And BTW, GTX275 cunsumes a full 60W more than HD4890, actually more, that's at par with GTX285. Meanwhile HD4890 consumes less than HD4870 and GTX260 is matching.

And who are u telling OCing about? Havn't u heard of the "*1GHz CARD*" ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2009)

Guys, I need rig for *30k *! for movies, and light gaming.
Please include a 22inch FULL HD LCD ! 21.5 is also ok.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

@akshay

AMD Phenom II X2 250: 5k-5.5k
ASUS M4A78-EM or M4N78-EM or Gigabyte  MA78GM-US2H : 4.8k-5k
Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM: 3k

Western Digital 500GB HDD: 3.1k

Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W: 2.5k-3k
Cooler Master Elite 335: 2.5k
or
Zebronics cabinet with 450W PSU: 1.5k-2k

Samsung DVD burner: 1.1k
Logitech multimedia k/b and mouse: 700 rupees
APC 500VA UPS: 2.1k
Samsung 2233SW: 10.5k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

^^Get what desibond has said, but with these recommendations:

CM 334 Elite w/o PSU @ 1.8k
CM 500W ExP @ 2.8k
HD4770 or GTS250 Palit @ 7.5k(l8er if u want, for gaming)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2009)

Speakers ? 
What about Biostar 790G Mobo, it costs 6k Right ? Not worth for the extra 1k ? 

Can't we accomdate a graphics card, say HD4670 or so ? So that HD Movies should go really smooth! CM is pretty costly for this budget. Won't the zebby handle the HD4670 ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^ Final CONFIG:

Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 5.5k
Biosrat TA790GXB A3+ @ 5.8k
2*2=4GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz CL5 @ 2.4k
CL 334 Elite w/o PSU @ 1.8k
CM 500W ExP @ 2.8k
HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ MAX 7.5k
DVD Writer @ 1.1k
BenQ G2220 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.2k
Logitech KBD/MOUSE Combo @ 0.8k
Seagate 7200.12 500GB SATA HDD @ 3.1k
Logitech X-540 5.1 Surround @ 4.2k
APC 500VA UPS: 2.1k

This combo is the best and complete VFM. With the powerful X2 250 and HD4770, enjoy gaming at 16x9 resolution with everything maxed out(yes) and 1920x1080 with reduced AA(from 4 to 2 say). And the 5.1 Speakers and 21.5" LCD will give u the best cinema effect.

500GB for all you need to store.

CM Elite 334, trendy, cool, and good enuf.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

@comp@ddict, his budget is 30k and you gave him a 46k rig


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

Opps, got carried away.

Remove HD4770. U get 39k. Remove TA790GXB and get Palit 780G @ 3.8k, now to 37k.

Change Speakers to Logitech X-240 @ 2.4k, u get 35k.

I can't reduce further.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2009)

hey, can re-consider budget to 35k.

but tell me more about those speakers. how are they ? good 5.1 ?
how to play 5.1 DolbyDigital and 5.1 DTS in that setup ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

To Play Dolby/DTS, you need a soundcard with Dolby/DTS decoding capability.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> To Play Dolby/DTS, you need a soundcard with Dolby/DTS decoding capability.



Then what's the use of 5.1 speakers, when you can't play Dolby yaar! Since movies is one of the main usage!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

But you can use an amazing piece of software which will make u feel like u're hearing music for the first time.

SRS Sandboxie Audio

It's the best!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

@akshay, you do want a dolby home theatre setup right? in that case you may have to lose gaming a bit!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is a revised config for pure HTPC:

1) E5200: 2.9k
2) Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L:2.3k
3) 2x2GB Transcend DDR2 800: 2.5k
4) Palit 9500GT for 2.5k
5) 500GB HDD
6) samsung dvd burner
7) Zebronics Bijli: 1.5k
8) Logitech X-540: 5k-5.5k
9) ASUS xonar D1 with Dolby Prologic II(have to check price and windows 7/vista driver compatibilities)
10) Logitech KBD/MOUSE Combo @ 0.8k
11) APC 500VA UPS: 2.1k
12) Samsung 2233SW : 10.5k


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah cool, HTPC would do fine. but add DTS support also. :s


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> To Play Dolby/DTS, you need a soundcard with Dolby/DTS decoding capability.


Best VFM audio card now is ASUS Xonar DX, my friend has one, amazing performance, and unlike what Creative said EAX(upto 5.0) works with all most every supported game(a glitch was in Bioshock, a new update fixed it).


----------



## parag1985 (Jun 11, 2009)

Guys i want u ppl to suggest me a good rig in my tight budget (10k to 12k max) as of now i m using a p3 its working fine but i want to upgrade cant take it any more .Right now my budget is very low so i m thinking of upgrading my dabba or technically pIII.So suggest me what config i shuld go for.....i already have a dvd writer.....I am an AMD fan Use of pc for movies,music and little bit of gaming.I live in north delhi so suggest me a good shop to go for.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 12, 2009)

^ Do u need a monitor?

Phenom X2 7750 B.E. @ 3.4k
Biosrat 780G @ 3.2k
2GB DDR2 800MHz Kingston/Transcend RAM @ 1.2k
Zebronics Krish Cabinet with 400W SMPS @ 1.2k
Logitech kbd/mouse @ 0.8k
Seagate/WD 250GB HDD @ 2.2k


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 12, 2009)

can't we play Dolby Digital and DTS without sound card.

I mean connect the Logitech 5.1 to the computer, and use powerdvd to play movies.
It seems powerdvd has native decoders ?
So it should decode and send out the sound to 5.1 speakers

that means no need to AV receiver or sound card.. Isn't it ?


----------



## suhail29 (Jun 12, 2009)

Can any one suggest me good mobo for AMD 940 BE within 5k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2009)

@akshay, hmm. never tried that. 

@suhail29:

ASUS M4A78-EM
ASUS M4N78-EM
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H
Gigabyte MA78GM-S2HP


----------



## arpit_the_indian (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't you think it would be better if you advised people to buy Corsair RAM? I am not that sure about the cost, but then it's pretty good. Think about it. 
Also, help me out with a problem because it's irritating me a lot and you seem like the guy who could solve it. I have a Samsung SyncMaster 933. Now, my video card doesn't support it's resolution because of which I have to use it at a lower resolution. Can you please give me an idea of the cards available in the market and what is the price? Also, I am planning to buy a RAM. Do you think 2 GB is enough? I just watch some movies, listen music and surf the internet. Help me out! PLEASE!


----------



## suhail29 (Jun 12, 2009)

Does it makes sense for 940 be or i should go for 955 considering it can be future proof, plus whats your opinion about biostar mobos viz TA790GXE 128M are thse vfm.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok fixed up, budget is 45k Total with LCD.
Which HD4770 ? Palit ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 12, 2009)

Guyz with my AMD phenom 2 940 i get the maximum temp @ idle 51deg cel , load 61 

should i update the bios for my motherboard ,,, my motherboard is the siggy 

guyz need help


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 12, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X2 250		                        -	5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H(AMD780G chip)	-	6.2k
2x2GB Transcend	Value RAM		                -	2.5k
HD4770 512MB GDDR5 GFX Card	            	-	7.5k
Western Digital SATAII 500GB HDD          	-	2.8k
Corsair Power Supply CX400W		        -	3.2k
Zebronics Cabinet Only		                 	-	1.0k
Logitech Cordless Combo(KB+Mouse)        	-	1.0k
Logitech X540 5.1 Speakers		                - 	5.5k
APC 500VA UPS				                -	2.0k
--------------------------------------------------------
Total 					                - 	37.2k
--------------------------------------------------------

Finalized the above one !! Going with Samsung 2233SW LCD.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2009)

does HD4770 still available in market??


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> does HD4770 still available in market??


No, AFAIK, at least not in kolkata though.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to buy a New 
Motherboard + Processor
My budget is 7-8k 
The product must last atleast 3-5 yrs from now
Low Power consumption and green is main priority

I am actually interested in *Mini-itx / Low power consumption* (you can put it optional but please suggest if u have anything in mind )

*Usage:* Videos, Browsing, A little gaming (or can sacrifice on that) etc (HTPC mostly). The Machine Will be always ON
*Interested in:* Low Power Consumption and form factor to be small (mini itx or microitx)

I already have cab/smps/dvd write(ide)/750gb hdd/ram 2gb ddr2 etc

What i have is
Supercomp 450w local smps
Sony DVD drive recent (ide)
Cabinet  ( have some spare)(Or will look for new but not now)
Seagate 750gb 7200.12
Ram 2GB DDR2 (will buy just suggest a Speed) (budget allocated Rs.1400)


What i considered was

```
GA-EG31M-S2       Rs.2450
Intel E7400        Rs.5675
```

But i still think that this setup will consume a lot of power above 70 watts
I recently used D945GCLF2 ATOM 330 (sourced from usa) used for 4 month and was so impressed but the machine is not that powerful and not much expandability on the board So sold it.

From this thread i collected some data and people where suggesting this config

```
Phenom X2 7750 B.E. @ 3.4k
Biosrat 780G @ 3.2k
```


```
AMD Phenom II X2 250 - 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H(AMD780G chip) - 6.2k
```


```
AMD Phenom II X2 250: 5k-5.5k
ASUS M4A78-EM or M4N78-EM or Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H : 4.8k-5k
```


```
Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 5.5k
Biosrat TA790GXB A3+ @ 5.8k
```


```
Palit 780G @ 3.8k
```


```
E5200: 2.9k
Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L:2.3k
Palit 9500GT for 2.5k
```

Please suggest a good and POWER SAVING configuration. I am really considering Power Efficient and GREEN computing here....
At least a step toward avoiding global warming....
Lol seriously i want to save my Electricity bill


----------



## Revolution (Jun 16, 2009)

What is current cost of 2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM in Kolkata ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

blackbird said:


> I want to buy a New
> Motherboard + Processor
> My budget is 7-8k
> The product must last atleast 3-5 yrs from now
> ...



1) Get a dual core processor made out of 45nm manufacturing process

eg: E5200, Athlon II X2 250, Phenom II X2 550

2) Don't go for heavy graphics card. for you needs, onboard should be enough.

Eg: G31for intel , 780G for amd(my pick would be 780G Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP which is RoHS compliant)


----------



## prvprv (Jun 16, 2009)

please suggest any nice cooler for E7200 around 1k to 1.5 k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

@prprv, stop spamming all threads. no need to post same question in multiple threads.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 16, 2009)

@blackbird

There is a Gigabyte G31 Eco mobo, a little higher priced than the normal G31s..if u want to say power take dat with E5200.

btw aren't u dat guy from TE who hav E5200@4.4GHz +Asus P5NE-SLi with Cell Shock RAMs??!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

Guyz need help URGENT 

Im using corsair TX 650 PSU with MiCROTEK 800VA UPS , But it donot handles my PSU immediately shutdowns the computer when power off & PSU making alarm sound 

what to do Suggest me  ???  URGENT ???


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 16, 2009)

either ur UPS relay hav gone bad, or ur battery is dead. Try to repair it, or better get a new APC or a Powercom UPS.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

what happens when you connect only speakers and turn off UPS?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

i dint connect my speakers either to my UPS 

Ok , its enough ?? Microtek 800VA ,, if shall i repair my Microtek 800VA ups then shall i use with the TX650??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2009)

800VA should be enough for TX650. In this case, I am suspecting UPS battery. Check with varying load. like connect only speakers and play some songs on it with lot of bass, connect monitor and speakers and finally charge is fully and connect entire PC.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ya thanks desi & j1n m@tt


Ya the battery is culprit , its 2 battery UPS "DOUBLE POWER" one battery is gone it seems god , this one is having 2 years warranty .


----------



## paroh (Jun 16, 2009)

I just  gets my APC battery replaced with the EXIDE battery 650*2=1300-140=Rs1160

Rs 1160  for two battery


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jun 16, 2009)

prvprv said:


> please suggest any nice cooler for E7200 around 1k to 1.5 k



AC Freezer 7 Pro or OCZ Vanquisher


----------



## blackbird (Jun 17, 2009)

@desiibond

I know the gr8 choice is 780g Mobo with Athlon x2 250 
But the Problem is Power consumption... the atlhlon x2 250 yet not tested fully.. wht i mean to say is not compared correctly.

@j1n M@tt
LoL
No i am not that guy who oc e5200 but u can think

I still don't understand why people are suggesting me E5200 ?

1) Is this compatible with Intel Stepping technology for low power consumption.
2) Also which motherboard exactly u are pointing to ?  (GA-EG31M-S2 (rev. 2.0)) any other low power consuming mobo ?
3) Will the Onboard IGP is sufficient for hd, bluray and GTA4 ?
4) Will i be able to O.C this proggy with this mobo efficiently and easily?
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/249978-29-having-trouble-overclocking-e5200-eg31m
5) Future Upgradability ?
6) can this be comparable with the 780G IGP ? what i have to do to match that performance ? Will i have to use a GFX card ? if yes which one ? (low budget. Mostly for HTPC)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 17, 2009)

For AMD user 

Power consumption on AMD is higher than INTEL also temperature 


But performance per bucks only AMD


----------



## tkin (Jun 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> For AMD user
> 
> Power consumption on AMD is higher than INTEL also temperature
> 
> ...


Yes, AMD TDP is higher but
1.Temps are not that different.
2.Performance seekers don't give a damn about Power consumption.

After seeing Phenom 2 550 i can say E8400 sucks, although AMD took 1yr to get the chip out but still.........


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 17, 2009)

tkin said:


> Yes, AMD TDP is higher but
> 1.Temps are not that different.
> 2.Performance seekers don't give a damn about Power consumption.
> 
> After seeing Phenom 2 550 i can say E8400 sucks, although AMD took 1yr to get the chip out but still.........




Temperature is much different !!

many of them know i had phenom 9550 now its 940 , 45nm processor the idle temperature is 45 on default Vcore means its really abnormal 

Intel Q9550 is also 45nm thinks its idle is 36 

as i used 4 computer with in these 3 years , AMD phenom 2 940 takes more power if u use that u ll know 

Many of them know Corsair VX450 can handle GTX 260 if u use any processor , but if u use phenom 2 940 neck to neck 

i dono why 940 takes this much power idle power consumption is normal but LOAD is higher - may be because of the OCing capabilities 

As much as it takes power the performance is God damn fast more than Q9550 , i ran 3 games simultaneously - timeshift , FARCRY2 , Crysis  - the proccy is unstoppable


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I have tested and confirming!
No need for AVR or hardware support for DD and DTS.

You can connect 5.1 speakers to the Mobo out and still enjoy Dolby Digital And DTS.
Thanks to AC3 filters.
So software can decode and send the sound to 5.1 Logitech X540.
I tested on VLC, Media Player Classic.
Should work with other players like Power DVD, WinDVD.

hv fun!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Temperature is much different !!
> 
> many of them know i had phenom 9550 now its 940 , 45nm processor the idle temperature is 45 on default Vcore means its really abnormal
> 
> ...


You play 3 games simulteneously, that's great!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 18, 2009)

^^oh he must be really something, nah?!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Well, I have tested and confirming!
> No need for AVR or hardware support for DD and DTS.
> 
> You can connect 5.1 speakers to the Mobo out and still enjoy Dolby Digital And DTS.
> ...



what is your mobo and how did you test? Which AC3 filters have you used?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 18, 2009)

I have GA-MA78GM-S2H, the first version Rev 1.0 ! the first of AMD780Gs !

The setup,
I connected my Creative Inspire 2.1 to regular Front Out. Light Green pin.
And I connected my old 2.0 to Side Out. Grey pins.

And I have the Dolby Digital and DTS test DVDs.
The setup worked perfectly, The sound levels in the speakers vary according to the chopper position as the Chopper moves in a circle.

VLC has its own Libraries.
And Media Player Classic comes with its own AC3 filter.

For both Media Players you should first properly configure the Audio settings and speaker type to get the 5.1 Output.

And both worked, DTS and Dolby.

May be if you can get your speakers to my home in this vacations after VTU exams, we would do full testing even of Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD.
Since PowerDVD supports native decoding for DTS HD and DD True HD.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like my current system is going to fail in a few days. I am planing to upgrade only my CPU next month. 

I am a developer and a movie buff. I dont play much games except once in a new moon . 

I need only the CPU ie., Processor, Motherboard, RAM, and cabinet. with my previous experience, I would like to go for a good solid powersupply and also a excellent heatsink/fan. I have plenty of hard disc space so I wont need a upgrade the HDD. 

I have lost touch about the current hardware trends, so you can consider me a n00b in this department. 

The motherboard should be robust enough I dont mind spending 1 or 2 K more on it. One 16X PCI-E port is enough for me as I have a Nvidia 7300 GT gfx card. 
I dont have any intention of overclocking. 

I want to go for only 2GB ram for the moment. 
My budget is 13K .. I can stretch it 15K max.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 21, 2009)

i decided to go with 
gigabyte G31 mobo (ofcource the energy saver edition) for my self
And want to purchase a AMD based system for a close friend
so decided 
processor - athlon II x2 250 
And motherboard - CONFUSED

Which mobo should i go for ?
780G
or
790GXB / GX (only biostar in budget ver listed below)
and which company Gigabyte or Biostar (biostar mobo are cheap i can save some but are they reliable ? three years target)

Biostar 790 Series (in range)
Biostar TA790GX 128M
Biostar TA790GXB A2+

Biostar 780G series
Biostar TA780G M2+


Gigabyte
Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-DS2H 
Gigabyte GA-MA78GMUS2H
GA-MA78GM-S2HP
etc


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

Charan said:


> Looks like my current system is going to fail in a few days. I am planing to upgrade only my CPU next month.
> 
> I am a developer and a movie buff. I dont play much games except once in a new moon .
> 
> ...



15K is more than enough for what u need!!

AMD phenom 2 550 - 5.3K
ASUS M4N78-pro   - 6K  
2GB transcend -  1.2K
Iball workhorse cabinet or Zebronics with 450 watts -2K

its settled


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 15K is more than enough for what u need!!
> 
> AMD phenom 2 550 - 5.3K
> ASUS M4N78-pro   - 6K
> ...


Thanks for the info, can you recommend me a similar Intel config also  , how does the Phenom II 550 compare with Intel E7400 & E7300? I am currently using both these processors at office.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

Charan said:


> Thanks for the info, can you recommend me a similar Intel config also



Intel Core2duo E7400 (2.8ghz)

MSI *P43 NEO F 

5500 + 5200 = 10700/- 


Phenom2 550 even beats E8400 & E8500 

Phenom 2 550 Specification 
*

L3 cache 6MB
HT 3
with good cooler u can OC to 5Ghz on AIR


----------



## moghli_amateur (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi, I am buying a new CPU only, intending to support my study needs.I am going for 1GB Ram with 80/160 GB hard disk which might be more thannecessary. But I  needed a bit of help in selecting of the Motherbaord and proci. Right now, theres no actual budget but since its only for study purpose Iam humble in the demandas of the processor and mobo. So a suggestion of meagre config of them with an underbelt budget would be more than appreciated. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## surinder (Jun 21, 2009)

Although A certain budget can be more helpful to suggest a configuration more accurately. Hence in the absence of budget clue I'm giving here a bear minimum but solid whole PC configuration for your needs. 

MOBO Biosrat 780G 3.2k
Procy Athlon ll x2 250 BE 4K 
RAM 2GB DDR2 800MHZ 0.9K
GFX onboard 
HDD 250GB 2.2K
DVD writer Lite on 22x SATA 1.1K
Cabinet Zebronics bizli 1.5K(with PSU)
Monitor Samsung 2033 SW 7.5K
Keyboard mouse combo Logitech 0.5K


----------



## icebags (Jun 21, 2009)

moghli_amateur said:


> Hi, I am buying a new CPU only, intending to support my study needs.I am going for 1GB Ram with 80/160 GB hard disk which might be more thannecessary. But I  needed a bit of help in selecting of the Motherbaord and proci. Right now, theres no actual budget but since its only for study purpose Iam humble in the demandas of the processor and mobo. So a suggestion of meagre config of them with an underbelt budget would be more than appreciated. Thanks in Advance.



in my office, i use C2D e7300 w/ 1 gb ram. its quite good for client side programming. if u need to run a server, i.e. oracle / tomcat or whatever, i think the same cpu with 2gb ram will do good.
u should look for dual chanel RAM configuration- 2X 512mb or 2X1GB wwith such a mother board hat supports dual chanel RAM. recommending a cheaper gigabyte / asus G31 chipset mobo. (read the specs of the supplied manual when u buy it.)

total cost - 
e7x00 proccie < 5k
g31 mobo ~ 2.3k
800Mhz 2X512Mb rams Rs. 400 ea max(hynix based chips)

(if u dont need to run server a celeron pn will do good - recommended if budget is very tight- i had a ceeleron on my student life )


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, I have a 3 yr old branded IBM pc. I am currently thinking of upgrading my system. I don't want to change my motherboard as changing this one will lead to change my cabinet as well as processor . ( Do current motherboards support P4 processors??? ). Is there anyway of increasing the gaming performance without adding an internal graphics card. My motherboard does not have any PCI-e slot. I have read in the net about some external graphics card. Are these available in India???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Hi, I have a 3 yr old branded IBM pc. I am currently thinking of upgrading my system. I don't want to change my motherboard as changing this one will lead to change my cabinet as well as processor . ( Do current motherboards support P4 processors??? ). Is there anyway of increasing the gaming performance without adding an internal graphics card. My motherboard does not have any PCI-e slot. I have read in the net about some external graphics card. Are these available in India???



Really sorry to say If there is No PCI-e slot nothing is possible for Gaming 

If ur processor speed is below 3Ghz then u cant get the mobo , 3Ghz Ht is non pin type processor , the mobo are there


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Really sorry to say If there is No PCI-e slot nothing is possible for Gaming
> 
> If ur processor speed is below 3Ghz then u cant get the mobo , 3Ghz Ht is non pin type processor , the mobo are there



Yep, my processor speed is 2.93 GHz with LGA 775 socket, pls suggest some good IGP motherboards.


----------



## amitjha (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey all,
I want to replace my current mobo+cpu+ram setup(gigabyte845/P4/1GB DDR 333MHz) ,which is pretty old and am sick of its sluggish performance, with a new setup and my budget is limited to 10k(max 12k). I am basically a software guy and not much into hardware so I request the experts to help me in choosing a right combo.Some of my requirements and concerns are:
1)The machine would be used for heavy-duty programming and development, and animation work and video conversions and occasional gaming so the performance and response time should be very fast.
2)I will be using all the hardware in stock mode and no overclocking, so the system should perform well in stock mode.
3)The config should be a cool one, i.e., shouldn't overheat much, as the place where my system sits is already very hot and my current system dies after 2-3 hours of work.

So please help and suggest the possible configs with prices(possibly delhi prices).

Thanks in advance to all those who reply....


----------



## surinder (Jun 23, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X2 550 @5.5K
Bioster A780G @3.3K
RAM Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 4GB Kit @3K 

or 

AMD Phenom II X2 550 @5.5K
Biostar TA790GX 128M @5.5K
Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C5 2GB Kit @1.8K


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

how about:

E5200+G31 boased board+4gig ram: 8.5k maximum and get a better cabinet for extra 2.5k and a good side fan for 500 bucks?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Yep, my processor speed is 2.93 GHz with LGA 775 socket, pls suggest some good IGP motherboards.



Intel is poor in IGP !! without PCI-E cant do anything sorry


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, I wan't to change the motherboard and so I need to change both the cabinet and the CPU cooler. I need an Intel motherboard that supports my Pentium 4 processor (LGA 775). I can go for the graphics card a few months later. Anyone please suggest some motherboards with a compatible cabinet and a CPU cooler. My budget is 10K.
Please............


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

What is your processor model number?


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Jun 23, 2009)

CPU Type -- Intel Pentium 4 516, 2933 MHz (22 x 133). [Codename: Prescott]

 Motherboard Chipset -- Intel Grantsdale-G i915GV.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

any new mobo should support. if you are on a budget, go for G31 based boards or MSI P45 Neo-F will be a good one but this one won't have onboard GPU.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Ok, I wan't to change the motherboard and so I need to change both the cabinet and the CPU cooler. I need an Intel motherboard that supports my Pentium 4 processor (LGA 775). I can go for the graphics card a few months later. Anyone please suggest some motherboards with a compatible cabinet and a CPU cooler. My budget is 10K.
> Please............




Dont worry if 10K is budget then u have good option - sell the pentium 4 & mobo too 

make budget around 13 then get 

Intel E5200 + G31 mobo + 9600GT


----------



## blackbird (Jun 23, 2009)

blackbird said:


> i decided to go with
> gigabyte G31 mobo (ofcource the energy saver edition) for my self
> And want to purchase a AMD based system for a close friend
> so decided
> ...



Please answer


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Dont worry if 10K is budget then u have good option - sell the pentium 4 & mobo too
> 
> make budget around 13 then get
> 
> Intel E5200 + G31 mobo + 9600GT




Yeah i totally agree wit this....

But if u still don'w wanna change the processor then you can get gud mobo with PCI ex16 slot and supporting your proccesor at around 5-6k....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

blackbird said:


> Please answer



The GA-MA78GM-US2H is good with a PCI e2.0 x16 slot.
Gigabytes have better durability and service so u should choose reliability over price
even the DS2H is good


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

Rajdeep Banik said:


> Ok, I wan't to change the motherboard and so I need to change both the cabinet and the CPU cooler. I need an Intel motherboard that supports my Pentium 4 processor (LGA 775). I can go for the graphics card a few months later. Anyone please suggest some motherboards with a compatible cabinet and a CPU cooler. My budget is 10K.
> Please............



Go for gigabyte or MSI and you can choose from various options for the 775 socket on their websites.
You can get a good cabinet for around 1-1.6k and a nice CPU cooler for 600-1.5k.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

glacial tech makes good CPU coolers


----------



## blackbird (Jun 24, 2009)

Thx for replying keviv219

But actually would it worth considering 790g chipset over 780g ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

@blackbird, yes. 790FX/GX is better than 780G.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 24, 2009)

blackbird said:


> Thx for replying keviv219
> 
> But actually would it worth considering 790g chipset over 780g ?



Yup....790G is a good choice over 780G

780G is 500MHz GPU core, 790GX is 700MHz.
780G supports single-slot x16 PCIe only, 790GX supports an x8/x8 Crossfire-friendly split as well.
780G had an optional 128MB "SidePort" expansion, 128MB of memory that was dedicated to the GPU in additional to the system RAM. Few manufacturers implemented this feature. As a result, 790GX requires it.
also 790g has HD3300 and 780g has HD3200


----------



## archnemesis666 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Power Supply*

Im assembling a PC with the following configuration :

Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Monitor ell Ultrasharp 2209WA
Motherboard : MSI P45 Platinum
Graphics Card : Palit Nvidia Geforce GTX 285 
Hard Disk : 500 GB
Cabinet : Cooler master 690
RAM : 4 GB DDR2 RAM 

Will 650 watt power supply be enough for this configuration or do I need more??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

yes.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2009)

How does Phenom II X2 550 compare with Intel E8400 apart from cost factor?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 25, 2009)

Phenom 2 550 costs 5.3K

E8400 costs 8.9K


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2009)

Charan said:


> How does Phenom II X2 550 compare with Intel E8400 apart from cost factor?



It performs neck to neck compared to e8400. But it's hell a lot cheaper. So
X2 550 is better VFM than e8400.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

True. For the price of E8400, you can get X2 550 and crosair 4gig ram. now, that VFM and still X2 550 competes with E8400 easily.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 25, 2009)

at stock PII 550 competes with E7500...but 550 hav more vfm than getting a E8400 at present, and with AMD overdrive even a noob can overclock it to 3.6GHz with ease. 

@archnemesis666
As desiibond hav said getting a PII 550BE + 4GB RAM kit + a gud 780Gmobo will be a lot better than spending the bucks for E8400+MSI P45 Platinum, and the P45 Neo Platinums hav some MCH/ICH heating troubles if trying to O.C.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

yes. even if for non-overclocking and gaming purpose, add that 4k to GPU's budget and that will be lot more useful.

E8400: 8.8k
MSI P45 Platinum: 10k
HD4850: 7k
total : 25k

Phenom II X2 550: 5.2k
Jetway HA-07 Ultra: 6k
GTX275: 14k
total: 25k.

Guess which one will be more powerful


----------



## dearkumar (Jun 25, 2009)

well I have a desktop with  good configuration  but this have to buy another with  most basic configuration ( I mean price will be the major concern )  this PC will be used mostly  for  net  and  MS_word .  just give me a good combination of CPU  and motherboard .  However  ram  will be DDR2  . hmmm  whats the cost of 1 -2  GB DDR2  nowadays ?

when replying  plz write  @dearkumar .


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2009)

Does PII X2 550 Supports AMD-V?


----------



## amitjha (Jun 25, 2009)

surinder said:


> AMD Phenom II X2 550 @5.5K
> Bioster A780G @3.3K
> RAM Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 4GB Kit @3K
> 
> ...



hey surinder thank you for such a prompt reply, but i forgot to mention that am more biased towards intel(more so because of my programming needs), so could you please suggest an equivalent intel config..... 



desiibond said:


> how about:
> 
> E5200+G31 boased board+4gig ram: 8.5k maximum and get a better cabinet for extra 2.5k and a good side fan for 500 bucks?



hey desiibond thanx for replying so quick... i checked on npithub.com(website of nehru place) and found that the price of the config u hav suggested is well above 8.5k, so could you also mention the price and place frm where i can get the hardware you have mentioned... 
Also the price of 2.83GHz C2D(5450) was less than 2.66GHz C2D(5950), so should i go for this 2.83GHz processor or not, and will it perform good in stock mode...

And in the end I want to ask what is the diffrence b/w the RAM kit(as suggested by surinder) and normal RAM(as suggested by desiibond) and which is better??? (please bear with my ignorance, if the question is too numb)....

Thanks again..


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

@dearkumar, what is your budget and what all components you need for new rig?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

@amitjha

E5200: 2.9k + 4% tax
Gigabyte's entry level G31 based board: 2.3k + 4% tax
Transcend 2x2GB DDR2 800 RAM: 2.5k (including tax)


----------



## dearkumar (Jun 25, 2009)

@desiibond      my budget lower the better  say >>  processor+mobo+1gn ram = 5k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

asus M2A MX: 2.3k
Sempron LE 1250: 1.5k
Transcend 2gig DDR2 800: 1.2k


----------



## surinder (Jun 25, 2009)

amitjha Intel specs for you

E7400 @5.6K
Asus P5KPL-CM 2.4K
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 4GB Kit @3K 

But still in my opinion AMD rig should be more capable then this one.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2009)

Charan said:


> Does PII X2 550 Supports AMD-V?



Yup, it supports AMD-V.


----------



## dearkumar (Jun 26, 2009)

@desiibond  *thanks* _but  can u provide me the same for  intel based config ?_


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

@dearkumar,

Intel Celeron 430 1.80GHz: 1.8k
Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L : 2.5k
2gig ram: 1250


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

*I need to buy UPS - my MICROTEK 800VA is not handling Corsair Tx650 , so i need the UPS which backup for atleat 5 min on load ??*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

@damngoodman, calculate here.*www.apc.com/tools/ups_selector/index.cfm

for TX650, you might need atleast a 650VA UPS.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

u think 650VA is enough , i doubt that ??  microtek is 800VA but it cant handle i changed both the batteries yesterday it doesn't works wat to do ??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

do one thing. call APC sales support and ask them for the right model for VX650W. for my VX450W, they suggested 650VA. for you, they might suggest 800VA, just a wild guess.


----------



## janitha (Jun 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> u think 650VA is enough , i doubt that ??  microtek is 800VA but it cant handle i changed both the batteries yesterday it doesn't works wat to do ??



Calculate your power requirement using the following link.
*extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

For a good branded UPS, the maximum power supplied will be approximately the VA rating multiplied by 0.6. For eg., a 800VA unit should supply ~480 Watts. Microtec may or may not!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

janitha said:


> Calculate your power requirement using the following link.
> *extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> For a good branded UPS, the maximum power supplied will be approximately the VA rating multiplied by 0.6. For eg., a 800VA unit should supply ~480 Watts. Microtec may or may not!



@janitha, thanks for the link and the quick calc procedure!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

Im getting 530 watts !!

Which Ups should i go for , 

APC 1100VA 230V  - Model no BR1100CI-IN 

is this enough !! 

One guy told me that TX series have *Active PFC* which only works in the PURE SINE WAVE Ups ??? pure sine wave ups costs more than 10K i cant afford it , Y corsair is doing like this ??


----------



## amitjha (Jun 26, 2009)

surinder said:


> amitjha Intel specs for you
> 
> E7400 @5.6K
> Asus P5KPL-CM 2.4K
> ...



Thank you very much surinder for taking pains for me... So I have finalised the above processor+mobo.. on the ram front i am thinking to go wid the 2gb kit u suggested earlier, as it saves me another 1200rs. and is enough memory for my my programming needs. Just two last questions:
1)desiibond suggested that i should also buy a better cabinet, so which cabinet should i go for under 3k, which is cool and good looking.. I personally like workhorse from Iball, how is that cabinet, in terms of cooling features..

2) Is 70-72 degrees temperature OK for a P4 CPU or is it high, my CPU runs at this temp only, even when i keep the cabinet open from one side....

and thanks a lot again guys...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

under 3k.

go for CM elite 335 for 2.6k and get additional 120mm fan and fix in the front (comes with one rear 120mm fan). total would be 3k


----------



## janitha (Jun 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Im getting 530 watts !!
> 
> Which Ups should i go for ,
> 
> ...



It is a rather rare issue when the PSU is having Active Power Factor Correction (which almost all modern good PSUs have) and is used along with non pure sine wave UPS. I don't think it is a serous issue to be worried about. Else, get a sine wave one!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

wat abt the APC 1100VA 230V - Model no BR1100CI-IN  UPS is this good , or shall i get APC 800VA - 230V is enough ?? 

APC 800VA is 4.5K which good deal in my budget !!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

do you really want 1kVA?? it costs a bomb right?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

5K thats seriously hot for me , what shall i do here so much power cuts atleast 2 min to shut down is more than enough !!

any idea - Amar ??


----------



## surinder (Jun 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 5K thats seriously hot for me , what shall i do here so much power cuts atleast 2 min to shut down is more than enough !!
> 
> any idea - Amar ??


damngoodman I use my UPS feature enabled inverter  to backup my PC and it gives endless backups to my system as well as other home appliances keep working up to six long hours (which is its main duty). I haven't experience a single restart or power off due to drained out battery since I'm using that approach.

I mean to say if one have to invest 5K for just a UPS alone and backup time is in few minutes then why not gift your home a good UPS feature enabled power inverter which can serve you in a big way and you don't have to mind about that clock is ticking.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 26, 2009)

surinder said:


> damngoodman I use my UPS feature enabled inverter  to backup my PC and it gives endless backups to my system as well as other home appliances keep working up to six long hours (which is its main duty). I haven't experience a single restart or power off due to drained out battery since I'm using that approach.
> 
> I mean to say if one have to invest 5K for just a UPS alone and backup time is in few minutes then why not gift your home a good UPS feature enabled power inverter which can serve you in a big way and you don't have to mind about that clock is ticking.



How much the Home UPS costs ?? , i dono much abt the electrical appliances i dono even the brands could u suggest me some things which is @ the budget of 7K for home Ups ?? only 2 hrs back up is enough


----------



## janitha (Jun 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> How much the Home UPS costs ?? , i dono much abt the electrical appliances i dono even the brands could u suggest me some things which is @ the budget of 7K for home Ups ?? only 2 hrs back up is enough



You can get pure sine wave APC BI1000I UPS/Inverter for about 7K. But you will have to invest double that amount for batteries and all. See-
*www.techenclave.com/consumer-electronics/how-is-apc-bi1000i-inverter-138183.html#post1171037


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 27, 2009)

i have decided to get APC800VA - 230V which stand 5 min in full load !!


----------



## janitha (Jun 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i have decided to get APC800VA - 230V which stand 5 min in full load !!



Isn't full load (capacity) 480W?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 27, 2009)

Full load capacity 540 watts !!

one guy using TX750 with corei7920 & 2X HD4770 Xfire


----------



## blackbird (Jun 27, 2009)

Tommorow i will go to mumbai and will buy this config for the AMD

CPU - Phenom x2 II 550 
(does it come in only B.E ?)

STILL Confused with mobo which one should i buy

Gigabyte GA-78GPM-DS2H
Gigabyte GA-78GM-US2H
BIOSTAR TA790GX 128M A3+
Biostar TA790GXB

Which one will be the BEST combo ?
Also i heard about unlocking 4 core of the cpu which one should be the best buy ? all are under 6k

Which shop in Lammy will be the best as per pricing?


----------



## mumblehere (Jun 27, 2009)

865gbf mobo (96 mb onboard max memory)
p4 2.4
1 gb ddr

my current crt monitor is almost dead (planning to upgrade whole sys only in 6 months, but monitor now as it is cryin), planning to buy samsung 2233sw, will it work in native resolution/full HD resolution for regular pc work like coding/browsing as im not plannin for gaming or full hd movies right now with the above config. will it work for regular pc work in native resolution?

power supply for monitor from psu or ups is better?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 27, 2009)

blackbird said:


> Tommorow i will go to mumbai and will buy this config for the AMD
> 
> CPU - Phenom x2 II 550
> (does it come in only B.E ?)
> ...




Some mobo donot unlock the 4 cores in PII 550 !! cause many bios are updated prevents unlocking !

Get Biostar mobo


----------



## surinder (Jun 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> How much the Home UPS costs ?? , i dono much abt the electrical appliances i dono even the brands could u suggest me some things which is @ the budget of 7K for home Ups ?? only 2 hrs back up is enough


Don't know updated prices but two years earlier it cost me 11K and still going great.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Some mobo donot unlock the 4 cores in PII 550 !! cause many bios are updated prevents unlocking !
> 
> Get Biostar mobo



It depends mainly on mobo chipset. As far as I know 790 series mobos allow you to unlock all 4 cores ( though some mobo manufacturer may block it in their bios option )


----------



## blackbird (Jun 27, 2009)

@topgear; @damngoodman999
yet any mobo confirmed to unlock it ?

and which mobo you are suggesting TA790GXB or the TA790GX 128M A3+ and why ? according to power consumption ?

And if it comes to choose from gigabyte which mobo should i get ? and why? according to power consumption ?
Gigabyte GA-78GPM-DS2H
Gigabyte GA-78GM-US2H


Why i opted to Gigabyte is because if u see closely they have a Easy Energy saver technology in place and that will save my electricity bill.. (i don't know how much) do you think biostar will do it ? i do not see any Green tech in them or never read a review over green graphic...

Unlocking the core
*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226366
*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591038
*www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1184444/phenom-ii-x2-550-black-edition-surprise
*www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=187125
*www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1155746
*www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1034282323


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 27, 2009)

Gigabyte 780G mobos are far better than Biostar 790 mobos mentioned above. The Biostar 790 mobos hav never unlocked cores for anyone so far...other than in some chinese or korean reviews with the help of some unexplained cooling solution.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 27, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Gigabyte 780G mobos are far better than Biostar 790 mobos mentioned above. The Biostar 790 mobos hav never unlocked cores for anyone so far...other than in some chinese or korean reviews with the help of some unexplained cooling solution.



I too think so...
I never heard much abt oc on bio.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2009)

blackbird said:


> @topgear; @damngoodman999
> yet any mobo confirmed to unlock it ?
> 
> and which mobo you are suggesting TA790GXB or the TA790GX 128M A3+ and why ? according to power consumption ?
> ...



Some Biostar & asrock mobo can unlock all four cores though I'm not sure about model name but I do know that they use 790GX chipset.

BTW, if you don't want to enable all four cores ( I think it's a risky thing ) just get Gigabyte mobo. Yup they have some techs to reduce power consumption & quality wise gigabayte mobos are far more better than Biostar.
I've never recommended any biostar mobos as they have some heating issue.
So go for Gigabayte ( forget about unlocking all 4 cores ) & be safe & save power & save the world


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 28, 2009)

blackbird said:


> @topgear; @damngoodman999
> yet any mobo confirmed to unlock it ?
> 
> and which mobo you are suggesting TA790GXB or the TA790GX 128M A3+ and why ? according to power consumption ?
> ...



Its not mobo u considered - Its the latest Bios


----------



## tanvir_87 (Jun 28, 2009)

hey guys ! i m new in this forum.....i am purchasing a new pc and i need ur help 
the basic requirements are :-
graphic card - ATI 4850/4870(which ever is better)
ram - 4 GB
processor - 2.66 core2duo
hard disk - 500 GB
it will be a one time investment so i need the best ?


----------



## tanvir_87 (Jun 28, 2009)

hey guys ! i m new in this forum.....i am purchasing a new pc and i need ur help 
the basic requirements are :-
graphic card - ATI 4850/4870(which ever is better)
ram - 4 GB
processor - 2.66 core2duo
hard disk - 500 GB
it will be a one time investment so i need the best ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

^^what is your budget?


----------



## niladrisde (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I want to assemble a new budget PC, in which I want to setup a Linux server. Budget is a constraint, as less as possible. For Mobo+Procy+RAM, not willing to spend more than 6k, if possible. Also am looking for a cheap LCD monitor, which supports minimum 1024x768, if possible @6k or less - need suggestions.

No big processing requirement, would mainly be running CVS code repository on it, and occasionally would be running PHP/MySQL, for doing some code testing. No strong graphic requirements, onboard enough. Everything at stock, no OCing. 

This machine would be left on, for days at a stretch. Hence energy-efiiciency is a must. Also, it'll be placed in the corner of a bedroom, hence need it to be as quiet as possible.

I am big fan of ASUS and AMD, however please suggest as you feel appropriate.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 29, 2009)

proccy: E5200: 3k
mobo: Gigabyte G31 based board: 2.5k
2gig ram: 1.2k


----------



## blackbird (Jun 29, 2009)

niladrisde said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to assemble a new budget PC, in which I want to setup a Linux server. Budget is a constraint, as less as possible. For Mobo+Procy+RAM, not willing to spend more than 6k, if possible. Also am looking for a cheap LCD monitor, which supports minimum 1024x768, if possible @6k or less - need suggestions.
> 
> ...



For your requirement i think Atom will fit the need

You need to buy exactly this product
Intel D945GCLF*2* Motherboard which consist on board processor
It is Mini ITX and will be silent because it uses a small fan and ATOM processor is low on heat...
Power consumption will be BETWEEN 30-50 watts (without Monitor) with one SATA HDD, DVD ROM.......

If you add lcd it will consume the same amount as motherboard (unless it is LG Energy Efficient Monitor VERSION) can give suggestion about LCD
so it will consume Less than 100Watts guaranteed 

Ram you can use Transcend/Kingston = 2GB / 4GB 667mhz (which is max) single Stick For this mobo..
Intel D945GCLF*2* (it also have a tv out) = 4950 (from deltapage.com) can be less
Processor ATOM 330 1.6 Ghz (Inbuilt)
Transcend/Kingston 2GB / 4GB 667mhz = ?

You can also look for some Zotac Models for this Atom...
Why i choose this is because of energy efficiency and it can play anything you throw at it
The size is VERY SMALL... MiniITX
this is good..mobo...

For AMD
many will suggest 
SEMPRON  	AMD 64 LE 1250+  2.2 GHz, 512KB,AM2  	1575
and 780G or less mobo...
Depends on you


----------



## tanvir_87 (Jun 29, 2009)

my budget is around 25-30k


----------



## parag1985 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello friends

I wont waste any time of urs and coming straight to the point .Considering the following points suggest me a GOOD rig.

BUDGET-Rs 15,000
Requirement-Only CPU (Processor+Motherbrd+Ram+HDD+Cabinet)
Usage-Gaming +Movies+Music+Surfing etc.
Preference-AMD,Min Ram 4gb and Min Hdd 500 Gb rest of ur choice.
Query-My dad is going to Singapore next month and i just want to ask u ppl that should i buy above things from here or tell him to bring them from there.Suggest me guys what should I do.Thanks in advance


----------



## niladrisde (Jun 29, 2009)

blackbird said:


> Intel D945GCLF*2* (it also have a tv out) = 4950 (from deltapage.com) can be less
> Processor ATOM 330 1.6 Ghz (Inbuilt)
> Transcend/Kingston 2GB / 4GB 667mhz = ?



Thanks for the suggestion, sounds excellent! 

What is the cabinet I should buy for this? Is the normal ATX cabinet good? I believe normal ATX would be bulky, and the local SMPS itself will consume quite a bit of power, and make good noise... but what about prices?  Thoroughly confused... please help.

And also any suggestions about the LCD monitor (all I need is 1024x768, reliable and cheap) and prices?

I'd be installing Linux on this PC, any red flags there?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## blackbird (Jun 30, 2009)

niladrisde said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, sounds excellent!
> 
> What is the cabinet I should buy for this? Is the normal ATX cabinet good? I believe normal ATX would be bulky, and the local SMPS itself will consume quite a bit of power, and make good noise... but what about prices?  Thoroughly confused... please help.
> 
> ...




1) I purchased a zebronics chotu cabinet it was priced (2month before) 2.3k *with SMPS*
*www.zebronics.net/miniitxcabinets.asp 
It looks Just like a CD player in Chotu 

*Limitation* - 
a) You can't attach a normal DVD / CD ROM in it...it needs a slim version or better move to External dvd/cd writer.
b) You can't add a graphics card in it.. or i can say can't utilize the PCI slot...
there is a Possible way but leave it for now...
c) can't add more than 1 hdd inside the case... and no floppy drive (no one use it..)
d) A little hard to install but will do... 

2) Regarding youy Linux Question if the version support Intel ATOM 330 D945GCLF2 board (i mean to say drivers) than it is okay...basically it utilizes 945 driver.. So i PERSONALLY do not think that there will be any problem (condition is new linux) same rule apply for new motherboards.

3) Regarding the LCD
Practically almost all lcd support that resolution ( 1024x768 )
You can go for LG, DELL, SAMSUNG depends on availability..
Or you can ask here 
Some suggestion by this board memebers
Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.2k
Dell E1909W 19" LCD Monitor @ 7.4k
BenQ 18.5" E900HD LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
LG 18.5" Wide LCD W1943S for 7.2K bucks

check this out *lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=197&sort=Price&direction=ASC&offset=8

Word of caution : REMEMBER that Mobo is Intel D945GCLF2 (REMEMBER THE "2") there is a version that is D945GCLF which is single core and i think it is not that great avoid at all cost. (it is priced around 3200) the second version is costly due to 1GB Lan, Dual core speed, and tv out (remember it is not that good but assumable)...

I have done this setup completely and it is stable you can play games like
Age of empires
MAX payne 2
and many old games...

This setup will not be upgradable..But will not be throwable...LOL can make a good download rig, NAS, or 24/7 pc....the power consumption is extremely low (i know there are other option but in MINIITX NONE)

You can also check Zotac ION based motherboard (ION-ITX-A-U). same processor but uses a powerful graphic inbuilt. *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/zotac-ion-atom,2300.html
Do check the zotac before purchasing the D945GCLF2...if it fits ur budget purchase it better than d945gclf2...
features like Gefore graphic on board, NO smps required(Adapter) check for more

*mini-itx.com/40933846
*www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3566
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3562
*pden.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop...category_id=15&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## surinder (Jun 30, 2009)

parag1985 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I wont waste any time of urs and coming straight to the point .Considering the following points suggest me a GOOD rig.
> 
> ...


Phenom II X2 550 @5.5K
Bioster A780G @3.5K
500 GB WD SATA with 32 MB cache @2.7K
Kingston 2X2 GB DDR2 800 MHZ @1.9K
Zebronics Bizli @1.6K 

Don't know about Singapur prices but just keep in mind you may have some warranty issues then. So if price difference is not so much there better buy in India.


----------



## surinder (Jun 30, 2009)

tanvir_87 said:


> hey guys ! i m new in this forum.....i am purchasing a new pc and i need ur help
> the basic requirements are :-
> graphic card - ATI 4850/4870(which ever is better)
> ram - 4 GB
> ...





tanvir_87 said:


> my budget is around 25-30k



E7400 @5.7K  (my advise Phenom II X2 550 @5.5K)
Asus P5KPL-CM @2.5K (my advise Bioster A780G 3.5@K)
500GB WD HDD with 32MB cache @2.7K
Kingston 2X2GB DDR2 800MHZ @1.9K
Samsung 22X SATA @1.1K
Sapphire HD 4850 512 DDR3 @6.5K
Corsair Cx400 @3K(yes this will do)
Zebronics Bizli @1.3K(without PSU)
Samsung 2033SW @7.5K
K+M logitech wired @0.5K

It is about 32.5K with Intel and 33.5K with AMD can't be done lower then that by going your with wishlist.


----------



## parag1985 (Jun 30, 2009)

surinder said:


> Phenom II X2 550 @5.5K
> Bioster A780G @3.5K
> 500 GB WD SATA with 32 MB cache @2.7K
> Kingston 2X2 GB DDR2 800 MHZ @1.9K
> ...


----------



## surinder (Jul 1, 2009)

(1) Dear Parag no reliability issues there please give me links for what you found wrong with this board though.

(2) you will not able to add another GPU with this PSU for that you should go for Glacialpower  GP-AL650AA @4.5K.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 1, 2009)

check out Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P mobo, it's better than Biostar 790 mobos and can unlock cores, a very gud full ATX mobo at affordable rate and will be perfect for users who are buying mid range proccys like PII 550BE and X3 720.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 1, 2009)

Gigabyte is more better than BIOSTAR


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

not just more. it's more more more more more more more more more ....


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 1, 2009)

mumblehere said:


> 865gbf mobo (96 mb onboard max memory)
> p4 2.4
> 1 gb ddr
> 
> ...



somebody reply


----------



## parag1985 (Jul 1, 2009)

@ Surinder I read those reviews on this..
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductRevi...eoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&Page=1&Keywords=


@ j1n M@tt   What is the price of this board  GA-MA770T-UD3P? If its expensive then i cant afford it because I have a tight budget of 15k for my cpu which must have 4gb of ram and 500 gb hdd.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 1, 2009)

dunno the exact price and its availability...the price will be in the same range as dat of Biostar 790G mobo


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2009)

mumblehere said:


> somebody reply



As far as I know 865G does not supports HD resolution.

So if your mobo has a agp slot then buy a agp gfx card. you can get them in the range of Rs 2.5-6K. They are ranging from Nvidia 7300Gt to ATI HD3850.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2009)

parag1985 said:


> @ j1n M@tt hey bro i m very much confused what to go 4 if u could suggest me any config?



If you have budget probs then get phenom x2 550 with
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP mobo. It has 780G chipset & it costa Rs. 4.7K only.

So the whole thing will cost you 

Phenom x2 550 Rs. 5.5K
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP Rs. 4.7
2x 2GB Transcend DDR2 Ram Rs. 2.4K
500GB HDD 3k

Total : 15.6k


----------



## parag1985 (Jul 1, 2009)

@Topgear  Hey bro thanks for replying but i cant exceed my budget from 15k n u also forgot to add the cabinet price so it will surely cross my budget.So you suggest me is biostar brds fine and reliable ? i guess they are providing good features in cheap prices.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 2, 2009)

parag1985 said:


> @Topgear  Hey bro thanks for replying but i cant exceed my budget from 15k n u also forgot to add the cabinet price so it will surely cross my budget.So you suggest me is biostar brds fine and reliable ? i guess they are providing good features in cheap prices.



Now i think you will have to adjust a lot on the part


E5200 @ 3400 MAX
GIGABYTE G31 @ 2500 (consist GMA X3100 gfx onboard)
2x 2GB Transcend DDR2 Ram Rs. 2.4K
500GB HDD 3k
cabinet 1.5k (circle is good i guess look with SMPS i know it will be local)
GFX around 2200 (according to budget) or can be upgraded afterward when u will get the right fund... i will tell u too keep it as a option and do increase and get a good gfx

total 15K


I don't know if this config is good or not but because of your budget i am setting this....
Btw what type of games are u going to play because G31 will handle some games ( i mean on low setting  )
check Youtube with keyword "GMA X3100" and you will know about it...
Only ADD the gfx PCI card when u really thinks it is time.....untill than keep it as a Option...


other option is AMD 780G

take a biostar 780g mobo (suggesting as per TIGHT budget) approx 3600
2x 2GB Transcend DDR2 Ram Rs. 2.4K
500GB HDD 3k
cabinet 1.5k-2k (circle is good i guess look with SMPS i know it will be local)
take the cpu with the remaining about....
My preference would be
processor -  X2 - 7850 BE    3700
Rs.14700
Do party with the 300 rs...
rofl


or topgear suggestion modified 

processor -  X2 - 7850 BE    3700
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP Rs. 4.7k
1 x 2GB Transcend DDR2 Ram Rs. 1.2K (reduce 1 stick)
500GB HDD 3k
cabinet 1.5k-2k (circle is good i guess look with SMPS i know it will be local)
Rs. 14600
reduce 1 stick of ram and it will fit your budget... can be upgraded afterwards
Now u get a good machine
Do party with 400 rs
rofl

or

Phenom x2 550 Rs. 5.5K
take a biostar 780g mobo (suggesting as per TIGHT budget) approx 3600
IMP : check compatibility
1 x 2GB Transcend DDR2 Ram Rs. 1.2K (reduce 1 stick)
500GB HDD 3k
cabinet 1.5k-2k (circle is good i guess look with SMPS i know it will be local)

add gfx or ram later as required...
Total 15300
borrow from friend Rs. 300 or do a hard bargain (Good luck with that )... still u will require many small things... so try the first intel option..............things which u will require are power surge guard, ups, dvd writer, keyboard mouse etc etc.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2009)

@ *parag1985* - Biostar mobos tends to heat up quickly to a great extent. They heats up nearly 15-20C more than other boards. So it's better to opt for other mobo.

@ *blackbird* - Great VFM configs buddy 

here I'm suggesting Based on your & my suggestion 

processor - X2 - 7750 BE 3.6K ( OC it to the speed of 7850 B.E. 
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP Rs. 4.7k ( 780G is better than g31 gfx performance wise )
1 x 2GB Transcend DDR2 Ram Rs. 1.6K (reduce 1 stick)
500GB HDD 3k
cabinet 1.1k - Zebronics bijli
Zebronics 450W Sata Plus Rs. 0.5K
CM 120mm Fan for Bijli Rs. 0.5K

Total : Rs. 15000


----------



## parag1985 (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess topgear cleared all my confusions but only one last ques abt the motherbrd which one shuld i go 4 among these 3 they all are of same range so i can choose any one of them.

1.GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2HP  *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2930
2.GIGABYTE GA-MA78GPM-DS2H  *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2859
3.GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-US2H   *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2995


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

The GA-MA78GM-US2H and Asus M3A78-EM are equally good, with almost same features.
Both are around 4.5k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

btw, X2 7750 is now+ only 3.1k


----------



## parag1985 (Jul 3, 2009)

So i have decided what i m gonna buy My final Configuration 

Phenom x2 550 Rs. 5.5K
GA-MA78GM-US2H 4.5k
Corsair CM2X2048-6400 2GB 1.5k
WD 500gb (32 MB Buffer) 2.7k
Zebronics Bijli 1.1k
Zebronics 450W Sata Plus Rs. 0.5K

Total=15,800

I know its exceeded my basic budget but i can manage few extra bucks for a good config.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 3, 2009)

parag1985 said:


> So i have decided what i m gonna buy My final Configuration
> 
> Phenom x2 550 Rs. 5.5K
> GA-MA78GM-US2H 4.5k
> ...




That is a very good config..
I love the Phenom and US2H 780G combination
But didn't suggested because of tight budget....
Thank god at last u extended the budget a little that is approx 5% that doesn't hurt much did it ? 

Tip: try to bargain on the Processor.


----------



## parag1985 (Jul 3, 2009)

After getting such a gr8 config i dont think that 5% hurts and about the prices i guess these are all online prices n when ill go to a shop prices will be lesser not a big diffrence but still (jo bhi bache woh badiya h ):d and i have also dropped one stick of 2gb ram thats why it didnt exceeded too much .That ill buy after one or two months till then m happy with what i have because i dont have a choice lol :d


----------



## blackbird (Jul 3, 2009)

^^Do post the prices and stuff after purchasing so i would also know..

By the way also mention where u purchased from.. are u from mumbai ?


----------



## blackbird (Jul 3, 2009)

Guys i think i am getting a really confusion here

Okay i am again stuck with the same problem

Intel Config

e5200 3375
GA-EG31M-S2 2450 or Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L
Total = 5850

Would it be great VFM for buying Geforce (e.g 7100) on board ? because my need for graphics are very minimal for example and really want to eliminate the need for GFX card
or should use a graphic card (which should be a little better or eqaul to 780g ? but should be low on budget)


Can i get a review regarding g31 vs Geforce 7050/7100

Any mobo with integrated geforce for intel ?


Or any good AMD config under 6-7k ? (remember to compete with e5200 G31)
what about

*Athlon 64 X2 7850+ 2.8GHz Black Edition Rs.3800
*Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2.6GHz 1MB L2 cache Rs.2900
and biostar mobo 780g or any other IGP solution

1)Mild gaming (I mean happy with low setting) (GTA4 no problem if not playable)
2)Mostly htpc task like
Playing mkv files 1080p movies
playing mkv files 720p movies
Little encoding (I mean only on occasions)

3)must include PCI 2.0, 1gbps lan, igp, and additional display port for connecting two monitors (optional)
4)Video decoding inside the Video chip not to the processor (optional)
5) POWER SAVING will run 24/7
6) Heavy internet Surfing


should i add something in intel config to improve it but in budget ? (please suggest all the point)


Do suggest BOTH option Intel and AMD in the Budget of 6-7k


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't get confused after you have finalized something 

7050/7100 is better than g31 gfx performance & feature wise.
But intel g31 has more stability than 7050/7100.

But AMD 780G is far more better than both of the above gpus.

Don't even think of Athlon 64 X2 5200+.

Phenom X2 550 is far more better than X2 7850. It gives performance as close to Intel
e8400.

Gigabyte mobos has better power saving techs than any other mobos. So your power bills will be low.

So Stick with Phenom X2 550 & Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H. It can easily handle your HTPC need & you will be able to spend some really good time with gaming on 780G.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> Don't get confused after you have finalized something
> 
> 7050/7100 is better than g31 gfx performance & feature wise.
> But intel g31 has more stability than 7050/7100.
> ...



1) Phenom config is for friend that is fixed he have that much amount
2) my budget is low Mobo+cpu = 7K
I need *LOW POWER CONSUMPTION HTPC 24/7*
HTPC specifically includes

*Multiple FLV files (Youtube)
*Heavy browsing (firefox)
*Hardware-based Transcoding (Optional mobo based or gfx card based)
*I do not want to update my SMPS (bite me i don't have cash)

You can suggest

Intel config or amd config
You can also include MOBO + CPU + GFX = 7K i know that is impossible but u might have something


Please do not recommend D945GCLF2 or any mini itx


----------



## acewin (Jul 4, 2009)

biostar 780G is good enough, though Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H is much better, buying a 780G means u certainly do not need any other low end card to couple into ur system to boost gfx performacne. 780G is lil better in power consumption than G31, so u r better of what u have decided. Also if you buy gigabyte it would be wiser as will run longer.


----------



## acewin (Jul 4, 2009)

G31 config is never HTPC, u will have to couple a gfx card for gfx performance. If u run mkv which are rips of blu ray they will run with alot jerks, LOL.

what best u can get from intel is a G41 mobo with E5200, I hope this will come total under 7K without any problem

check gigabyte  GA-EG41MF-S2H( has 4 DIMM slot), it is priced around 3.4K on theitwares and 4.7K on lynx, and lynx says Gigabyte GA-G41MES2L(has 2 DIMM slot) is cheaper by 1K, being priced at 3.6K, so when u go into market check the prices.

Also do mind, that similar to G31 they may have 2 DIMM slots with max support upto 8GB. so do mind it. buying single chip of 4GB is not much good.

______________

putting in here only instead of creating a new post
HD4350 is available in 2.5K
also try checking for what price u can get HD4550(do not know its pricing here).
HD4550 is much much better than HD4350


----------



## blackbird (Jul 4, 2009)

even D945GCLF2 was able to play 1080p content ( a very few shuttering during action scenes) (codec cccp mistype aspected)
I saw and operated with my hand and eyes...
i do thing g31 can handle that things

@acewin
u suggested g41 + e5200
but isn't there g31 + e5200 + gfx ? under 7k

-------------------------------------
@ACEWIN
LOL
Gigabyte  	*GA-EG31MF-S2H*  	  Intel®*G41 *+ ICH7 Chipset 1333 FSB  	3350  	  *www.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2954

lol i didn't noticed that before... thank god you told me that actually i didn't know that g41 will be available on that price..



Will this product be able to OC the 5200 ?


----------



## acewin (Jul 4, 2009)

yup thats the mistake on the theitwares site but the link goes to G41 board. This board is too good for the price of 3.5K if it is in that price.

sure it will be. doing OC intel original boards is bad idea but gigabyte is good.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 4, 2009)

acewin said:


> yup thats the mistake on the theitwares site but the link goes to G41 board. This board is too good for the price of 3.5K if it is in that price.
> 
> sure it will be. doing OC intel original boards is bad idea but gigabyte is good.




Now i highly doubt abt the price for GA-EG41MF-S2H
Techshop.in
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=1128
Rs.5,377

Lynx-india
*lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3971
Rs :4,725

Theitwares (MISTYPO)
*theitwares.com/motherboards/motherboards.htm
GA-EG31MF-S2H  	  Intel®G41 + ICH7 Chipset 1333 FSB 
Rs.3350


this mobo was fitting the Budget and specification criteria but now it seems budget failed
Any other option ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2009)

Just phone the guy Rahul of theitwares & ask him about it 

If you want to go with intel then get Gigabyte g31M-s2l or asus p5kpl-cm Rs. 2.3K + e5200 Rs. 3.2K = 5.5K. Get a 8400GS gfx card with 256MB DDR2 Rs. 1.5K. So it's coming within 7K. Enjoy your HTPC


----------



## blackbird (Jul 4, 2009)

@topgeasr
thx i will stick with g31 but 

GA-G31M-ES2L
GA-G31M-S2L
GA-EG31M-S2

which one exactly ? (i prefer eg31m-s2 any problem with that ? DES ADVANCED)

Will 8400gs consume lot of power ?
which brand exactly ? (palit, xfx,msi etc)
Will it offload video processing from cpu ?

is power cooler 4350 gfx any good comparing to 8400?? (mistypo expected)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 4, 2009)

blackbird said:


> @topgeasr
> thx i will stick with g31 but
> 
> GA-G31M-ES2L
> ...



8400GS will not consume much power 

stick with 8400GS


----------



## blackbird (Jul 5, 2009)

if i increase some bucks than ?
Any other suggestion vfm? (IMP:LOW power)

ZoTac		 ZT-84SEH2P-FSR 8400 GS 512MB DDR2 	1650
Palit           	 8400GS  	512MB DDR2 PCI With HDMI  	1650
XFX  	            8400GS  	512MB DDR2  			1800
Sapphire 	     Radeon HD 2400 Pro 	512MB DDR2 	2050 	  	 
Power Color   HD 4350 AX4350 512MD2-H 512 MB DDR3 	2050
Sapphire  	     Radeon HD 2400 Pro  	256MB DDR2  	2150
Sapphire  	           HD 4350  		512MB DDR3  	2275
Sapphire 	            HD 3450 	        512MB DDR3 	2400
Palit  	         9400GT Super  	1GB DDR2 - Super W/HDMI     2525
Palit  		 9500GT	Super 	512MB DDR2 - Super 	 2725


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2009)

blackbird said:


> @topgeasr
> thx i will stick with g31 but
> 
> GA-G31M-ES2L
> ...



They are more or less same mobos. Only with some power saving feature added here & there. So you can get which one is cheaper.

8400GS does not consume much power.
You can go with any one of'em.
Yup, it will offload video processing from cpu.

If you can increase your budget then get 9500Gt without any second thought 

It only consumes only 10W more than other low end card you've listed above.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Friends....Want to buy desktop for my cousin sister... she is in class 7th.... budget is 25K. going to use this for next 4 years... basic requirments.. surfing, MS Office... and other usual kids stuff .... like some lite gaming, listening songs and Movies.

Plz suggest the system .. if possible with Price.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2009)

I need an LCD of 20"/21" size having resolution 1680x1050 specifically, price is max 11k, do not want HD, preferred brands LG, Samsung, Dell, AOC, suggest please.

PS-Does modern games, eg Crysis, GoW and other Unreal Engine based games support 1600x900 resolution? If so then you can suggest that resolution monitor as well. My primary concern is gaming so resolution support is important.


----------



## prvprv (Jul 6, 2009)

tkin said:


> I need an LCD of 20"/21" size having resolution 1680x1050 specifically, price is max 11k, do not want HD, preferred brands LG, Samsung, Dell, AOC, suggest please.
> 
> PS-Does modern games, eg Crysis, GoW and other Unreal Engine based games support 1600x900 resolution? If so then you can suggest that resolution monitor as well. My primary concern is gaming so resolution support is important.



*Samsung 2043SW 
*


----------



## uday9484 (Jul 7, 2009)

phenom II x2 550 vs phenom x4 9650
does 45nm procy had any advantage over its procedure 
price difference is about 1k 
does it make any sense


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

may be 9650 will have slight advantage in apps that use 4 cores but  in most, X2 550 is the way to go.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 7, 2009)

The unlocking of cores is stopped !! yesterday my friend purchased X3 720 with Gigabyte 790GX chipset the Unlocking is no where !!


----------



## sidkarode (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi every1,
  I am gonna buy a new pc in place of my dying Pentium 4 pc which is more than 4 yrs old. I had asked my doubts a few months back regarding the same need (i.e. getting a new pc) and I got a lot of help from fellow forum members.
  Because of my CA and ICWA exams I couldn’t go forward with my plan of buying new pc in March; but nw dat the exams are over, I wanna finalise the purchase as soon as possible. 
  I will be keeping this pc for atleast 3-4 years and my primary use will be for watching movies and playing games.
  Considering the replies that I got last time around, I have finalized the following parts:
   Palit HD 4870 1 GB (14k)
  Seagate 500GB HDD(3k)
  4GB Ram @ 800Mhz(2.5k)
  Coolermaster CM 690 cabinet(5k)
  Corsair VX 550 SMPS(6k)
  Logitech MX-518 mouse and a basic multimedia keyboard(2k)
  Samsung optical drive(1.2k)
  Samsung 2233sw Monitor(10k)
  Altec Lansing MX 5021 speakers (7k)

  I had earlier planned to go for Intel C2D E8400 cpu and Gigabyte GA-EP45C-UD3R mobo (20k). But I was wondering if AMD Phenom X4 940 Black Edition with a good Gigabyte motherboard (pls suggest, don’t know anything about AMD) will be better.
  My max budget is 70k. I had thought of going in for a Core i7 rig, but the total cost for the processor + mobo + DDR3 Ram exceeds my budget by quite a lot (keeping all other parts constant).
  Kindly suggest whether I should go for intel combination or an amd one.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 7, 2009)

sidkarode said:


> Hi every1,
> I am gonna buy a new pc in place of my dying Pentium 4 pc which is more than 4 yrs old. I had asked my doubts a few months back regarding the same need (i.e. getting a new pc) and I got a lot of help from fellow forum members.
> Because of my CA and ICWA exams I couldn’t go forward with my plan of buying new pc in March; but nw dat the exams are over, I wanna finalise the purchase as soon as possible.
> I will be keeping this pc for atleast 3-4 years and my primary use will be for watching movies and playing games.
> ...




See my siggy !!

Also i use the same AMD 940 with gigabyte board

AMD phenom 2 940 
Gigabyte MA790gp-UD4h 
4GB corsair / Gskill  800Mhz
palit GTX 275 / Sapphire HD 4890 1GB 
Zebronics Peace or reaper cabbinet
Corsair TX650 
Benq G2220 HD (is higher contrast ratio than samsung 2233sw ) & 2233SW is nice its ur suggestion 

rest is ur wish !!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 7, 2009)

yep. if you want to have a pc for 3-4yrs atleast, go with quadcore+am3+ddr3 setup.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 8, 2009)

was interested in the Dynamic Energy saver mobo i.e EG31M-S2 rev 2.x but all shop keeper kept repeating "Are bhai woh to kab ka band ho gaya hai g31m-es2l is the latest one. Kahi bhi dhundo nahi milenga" and tried several shop but didn't find any

Okay purchased
Corsair 2gb 800mhz = 1500 (some time very hard to find  "shop : Dynet lelo it is best LOL  ")
logitech 100 key = 275 (mien was not working good local brand double key pressed at a time)
G31M-ES2L = 2375 (i still think will it really save energy or it is just company marketing tact ? Like ASUS green pc EPU)

I had a Intel Pentium 4 531 (3Ghz) cpu in my existing pc so used with it...

So far good system...
Was not able to check the Power consumption through. This pc is for my family will purchase my pc in a day or two.

Easy tuner 6 is best i guess for easy OC
Pumped up the processor to 3.4 - 3.6 in no time... but there was stability issue. Don't have time check that so will use the default speed (i.e 3ghz)

what i want is  (all in tight budget) (NEED SUGGESTION on pricing too)
1) Thermal Paste
2) Phenom II x2 550 & 790gxb or any other 780gb depends
3) E5200  or AMD which ever is better or equal to e5200
4) Mobo g31 or 780g
5) Corsair or OCZ ram thinking of buying 1066mhz because of O.C
6) Good Cpu cooler in Budget
7) Micro atx case

I want to know where will i get a better rate on this in mumbai lamington road.. because 
it is hard to find a shop with the things and everytime they call to the dealer to ask etc etc and cost is always high which includes to TIME WASTE


@topgear
As per your suggest i checked the 8400gs which one will be good
check complete list and price in the below link


@desibond
lol was just informing

My latest purchase More Detailed Include many other prices
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1139554&postcount=3528

and by the way this post include only 3 prices i can remove that also but i don't think any need of it....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

wrong thread. put it in "post your latest purchase"thread.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2009)

blackbird said:


> was interested in the Dynamic Energy saver mobo i.e EG31M-S2 rev 2.x but all shop keeper kept repeating "Are bhai woh to kab ka band ho gaya hai g31m-es2l is the latest one. Kahi bhi dhundo nahi milenga" and tried several shop but didn't find any
> 
> Okay purchased
> Corsair 2gb 800mhz = 1500 (some time very hard to find  "shop : Dynet lelo it is best LOL  ")
> ...



CM Nano Fusion ( I can swear by it ) or Artic Silver MX. Rs. 300-450

Phenom 2 x2 550 with Gigabyte 780G mobo GA-MA78GM-US2H ( note you will not need a separate gfx card to enjoy HD movies ) Both will cost you Rs. around 10K

Get corsair or OCZ which one is cheaper 

You can get OCZ vanquisher or CM Hyper TX2 or S*unbeam Core Contact Freezer* Rs. 1400, 2000, *2200*

Get zebronics Bijli. It's just Rs. 1.1K without PSU. For PSU get CM 460W extreme Power Plus Rs. 2.5K

For Intel Part :

e5200 equivalent amd proc is 7750/7850 b.e @ stock . But A oced 3Ghz e5200 can easily beat a Oced 7750 B.e with 3.1Ghz clock speed.

So if you are not going with phenom X2 550 then e5200 is your best bet.
You should be able to reach 3Ghz easily with g31.

For gfx card get the plait one with HDMI port


----------



## billamama (Jul 9, 2009)

Helo I'm new here & just want to get some comments on this config.
phenom x4 955 / Phenom 2 X4 940
biostar ta790gx 128 m /ASUS M3A78-EMH-HDMI (AMD 780G/SB700)
ocz2 rpr 10664gk-4gb (2x2) /G skills 4GBPI black
xfx hd 4870 1 gb ddr5 /Palit GF 9600GT 1GB DDR-III Sonic [HDMI]
/Palit GF 9600GT 1GB DDR-III Sonic [HDMI]/
wdc 320 gb sata
17" tft lg
FRONTECH 450 WATT SMPS/Coolermaster Elite-332

well / are for if I don't find the product in shop or I could not get them duo to over all budget.....please Any suggestion friends.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

I would go for this:

1) Phenom II X4 955
2) MSI 770-C35 or Gigabyte MA770-UD3 (am3 socket + ddr3 ram)
3) 2x2GB G-Skill or Corsair performance DDR3 1333MHz RAM : 6k-7k (almost same price as 1066MHz DDR2 RAM) or you can get a 2gig transcend DDR3 1333MHz ram for 2.2k
4) XFX/evga/palit GTX260 for 11k. A better deal would be a GTX275 for 14k
5) Dell 1909W or Samsung 2033sw. My pick would be a 22" FullHD display to do justice to above config.
6) forget about frontech's and zeb entry level psus. pick among these

     a) Zebronics Gold 600W
     b) GlacialPower 600W
     c) corsair VX650W
     d) coolermaster Extremepower 600W
7) Western Digital 500gig for 2.7k or 1Tb for 4.5k


----------



## soul_eater (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi,
I was planning to buy an Intel based CPU and selling my 4 year old one.
But seeing the good reviews that AMD Phenom II X4 940 and 920 got here and elsewhere on net, I'am not so sure now.
So, please can anyone guide me to a good CPU (without HD) under Rs.36-38k? (I'll be doing some gaming on my PC so I'am thinking of a GTX 260 GPU)

Thanks.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 9, 2009)

@topgear
You know you are very help full thx dude

i would like to ask few question


> For gfx card get the plait one with HDMI port


1) Why u suggested Palit ? Even though i heared that they now do not have a local support (source = i think in chip, techenclave forum).. is it a good O.Cer ? does it because the HDMI port exactly where can i use it (i have old TV where i watch movies and CRT monitor) i mean advantage of HDMI
source : *www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=39906&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=1050
2) Asus have passive Cooling 

here are some different 8400gs available in the market
Asus 8400gs (the only passively cooled 8400 , good design, heavy best in 8400gs range) = 1700-1800
Palit 8400gs (i found HDMI port on it the other might include but i forgot)= 1650
sparkle = 1700-1800
msi = 1700-1800
galaxy = 1700-1800
xfx = 1700-1800

3) Where exactly u buy from ? (in mumbai..) particularly which shop



> CM Nano Fusion ( I can swear by it ) or Artic Silver MX. Rs. 300-450


4) The thermal paste you suggested how many time can i use it ?
i have seen 
*Cooler Master Nano Fusion (R9-GE7-PTK3)
*Cooler Master Ice Fusion Thermal Compound (RG-ICF-CWR2-GP) ( i can use this several times on many pc)

5) For a cpu cooler the mentioned cooler from you are very costly.. I don't think e5200 will need that because of it i am buying it..

Shall i use a After market cooler like this one  (Budget)
*www.theitdepot.com/details-C10P4768.html

6) Which fan is good for NB cooling (BUDGET)



> Phenom 2 x2 550 with Gigabyte 780G mobo GA-MA78GM-US2H ( note you will not need a separate gfx card to enjoy HD movies ) Both will cost you Rs. around 10K


7)the above mentioned config is not mien it will be used for the gaming config will it be good or i have to use the 790 board i will be using generic SMPS can't extend the budget...can u suggest a PSU under 1.5-2k ?




> e5200 equivalent amd proc is 7750/7850 b.e @ stock . But A oced 3Ghz e5200 can easily beat a Oced 7750 B.e with 3.1Ghz clock speed.


8) Thx I will stick with E5200 (remember this is my htpc build the 7 number config is the gaming config..
The motherboard for this is perticularly hard to find
What i was looking for is GA-EG31M-S2 rev 2.1 but i was unable to find any EG31 brand 
Instead of that shopkeepers suggestest me to GA-G31M-ES2L which i purchased and using right now with 3.0ghz prescott but it is general home pc...
Now when i Used the EASY ENERGY SAVER it is USELESS i can say.... after using it for 4-6 hrs it doesn't even reach 1/2 watts of power saving LOL
thinking that i thought may be EG31 will be any good but didn't found one where can i get the DYNAMIC energy saver vs EASY energy saver comparision...
can u suggest a good mobo for this in the budget range of 2-3.2k



> save you a total of 5.4 cents of electricity during the year.


proof of energy saver ... which is simply stupidity to use with E5200 for energy saving
SOURCE : *blog.penguintrail.com/?p=212&page=5


9)I want to purchase a UPS but i am not getting a good UPS. I tried to buy and APC 500VA but rejected it because it doesn't consist a INTERFACE to PC which is present in the apc 6xxVA range.
can you suggest me a good UPS ? with pc Interface....


thx for the reading and replies


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

soul_eater said:


> Hi,
> I was planning to buy an Intel based CPU and selling my 4 year old one.
> But seeing the good reviews that AMD Phenom II X4 940 and 920 got here and elsewhere on net, I'am not so sure now.
> So, please can anyone guide me to a good CPU (without HD) under Rs.36-38k? (I'll be doing some gaming on my PC so I'am thinking of a GTX 260 GPU)
> ...


Which components from your current pc are you going to reuse in new one?


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can anyone let me know if ASUS M479T Deluxe is a suitable motherboard for AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE ? Also do I require a separate graphics card for the motherboard and what will be the recommendations for this mobo/processore combination?  Processor costs approximately 8000 Rs and Mobo costs Rs 11000 . Is this a good buy ?


----------



## soul_eater (Jul 9, 2009)

*@desiibond*
I'am only changing the CPU(in that too Hard Drive remains the same)
Rest all, monitor,keyboard,etc..remains same.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 9, 2009)

soul_eater said:


> *@desiibond*
> I'am only changing the CPU(in that too Hard Drive remains the same)
> Rest all, monitor,keyboard,etc..remains same.




CPU means processor in other means !!


HERE is the config 

AMD phenom 2 940 
Gigabyte MA790GP-UD4H
4GB corsair XMS2  800
LG DVD rw
Palit GTX260 
Corsair VX550 or ANTEC EA650 or Glacial tech 650AA
Case zebronics any one u like 

all comes around 38K


----------



## soul_eater (Jul 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> CPU means processor in other means !!
> 
> 
> HERE is the config
> ...



*Thanks XD*
Just a little bother, the above Gigabyte motherboard is not available on theitwares(from where I'am going to purchase) :/, can I go with the same company's 780G one?Is there any significant difference?


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 9, 2009)

I want to buy a TV Tuner card to use with my laptop...

PCMCIA card or USB, should have recording TV programs options...
and most imp im looking for one within 2K.... 

wus somebody help me as m confused with all the reviews on the net!...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

@BigBoss, check Winfast Palmtop TV tuner card. very small and damn good.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2009)

@ *blackbird* - Jus OC your Proc to 2.7Ghz & you will not need any after market coolers 

Tirupati Enterprise is the Distributor of Palit brand in here. They also distribute MSI, EVGA, Corsair etc. So service should not be a prob.

I suggested palit coz it's the cheapest of all with HDMi port ( it will come handy in the future ). So it's better to have that gfx card.

You can use that thermal paste for 6-7 time.

BTW, I'm from Kolkata 

Don't know much about the availability of NB coolers in here. Try sites like newegg.

You can try Microtek UPS.

For 1-1.5K you can get Zebronics 500W platinum PSU ( 1.5K ) or colorsit 450W psu 1K

Get any G31 mobo from Asus, Gigabyte or MSI


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @BigBoss, check Winfast Palmtop TV tuner card. very small and damn good.


desibond bro, itz ovr 4K...
my budget till 2K


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2009)

Then check Techcom external Tv Tuner cards. They should be available in the range of Rs. 1-2K


----------



## keshav1704 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Budget around 30-35k*

i am interested in buying a new PC and budget is around 35k. i would prefer AMD
i am an occasional gamer so a graphics card upto 7k is an option..i wont be buying speakers and monitor should be atleast 20inches...plzz help....it would be great if i could get a configuration under 35k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

soul_eater said:


> *Thanks XD*
> Just a little bother, the above Gigabyte motherboard is not available on theitwares(from where I'am going to purchase) :/, can I go with the same company's 780G one?Is there any significant difference?



780G chipset is not goos for 940 . 790GX is better 

U can choose asus boards 

M4A78-E
M4A78T-E  (DDR3)

Biostar boards

Biostar TA790GX 128M

Biostar TA790GX A3 - DDR3


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Budget around 30-35k*



keshav1704 said:


> i am interested in buying a new PC and budget is around 35k. i would prefer AMD
> i am an occasional gamer so a graphics card upto 7k is an option..i wont be buying speakers and monitor should be atleast 20inches...plzz help....it would be great if i could get a configuration under 35k



AMD Phenom II X2 550: 5.5k
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 4.5K
Corsair/G-SKill 2X2gb ddr2 800MHz RAM: 3k
Palit GTS250 512MB: 7.2k or 9600GT : 4.7k
Samsung 2033SW: 7k
Samsung dvd burner: 1.1k
Corsair VX450W: 4k or cooler master extreme power 500W: 2.5k
Cooler Master Elite 335: 2.5k or Zebronics cabinet : 1.5k
Seagate 7200.12 500Gb HDD: 2.7k
apc 650va UPS
logitech k/b and mouse
altec lansing bxr1121: 1.1k


----------



## mkumar (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi "desiibond"
I am wondering whether i can use the Samsung 2233SW for Pentium 4, 1.7 Ghz. pc. with 1gb DDR ram?
If so should buy any additional accessories for this.
I'll b changing my CPU in d near future to AMD


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

^^^ U can use resolution is problem , u have grafix card ???


----------



## vavinashraju (Jul 12, 2009)

i wanted to buy a pc for 18,000.....i would go with amd or intel which ever is possible within this.......  i will go with a 2gb ram and a 2.1 speaker
500gb hard disk
i dont know which monitor i should take lcd or crt...i dont think i can get a lcd for this budget 
i dont need a gfx but if i get an inbuilt gfx just for some small games
please suggest as early as possible coz i will be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## mkumar (Jul 12, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ U can use resolution is problem , u have grafix card ???


No
But the MoBo is "Intel(R) 82845G/GL"


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

vavinashraju said:


> i wanted to buy a pc for 18,000.....i would go with amd or intel which ever is possible within this.......  i will go with a 2gb ram and a 2.1 speaker
> 500gb hard disk
> i dont know which monitor i should take lcd or crt...i dont think i can get a lcd for this budget
> i dont need a gfx but if i get an inbuilt gfx just for some small games
> please suggest as early as possible coz i will be getting it tomorrow.



AMD Athlon X2 7750 - 3.1K 
Biostar 790Gx or Gigabyte 780G  - 4.5K [ 790GX is better grafix]
2GB RAM - 1.2K
500GB HDD -  2.7K
Mercury or Zebronics cabinet with PSu - 1.1K
logitech keyboard & mouse - 700
LG DVD RW 20X - 1.1K
Numeric or Umax UPS - 1.5K 
Odessey CRT 17" inch flat - 3.5K 

Its all around ur budget


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

mkumar said:


> No
> But the MoBo is "Intel(R) 82845G/GL"



resolution is pretty harsh , y dont u first change ur config & then u can proceed for 22" LCD


----------



## mkumar (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, Thanks 4 d quick reply
It is better 2 change my CPU as early as possible as i cant wait any longer 2 have this 
awesome monitor on my desktop.
Thanks once again


----------



## vavinashraju (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion damngoodman999


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

mkumar said:


> Ok, Thanks 4 d quick reply
> It is better 2 change my CPU as early as possible as i cant wait any longer 2 have this
> awesome monitor on my desktop.
> Thanks once again



U r welcome ! anyday


----------



## mkumar (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry to bother U

I am looking for syst. config. basically i am using it for Adobe CS4 softwares & Video editing and little bit gaming.(_For my Daughter_) 
My budget is around 20k.....
Any advice???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 12, 2009)

> I am looking for syst. config. basically i am using it for Adobe CS4 softwares & Video editing and little bit gaming.(For my Daughter)
> My budget is around 20k..
> Any advice??


AMD Athlon X2 7750 - 3.1K
Biostar 790Gx or Gigabyte 780G - 4.5K [ 790GX is better grafix]
2GB RAM - 1.2K
500GB HDD - 2.7K
Mercury or Zebronics cabinet with PSu - 1.1K
logitech keyboard & mouse - 700
LG DVD RW 20X - 1.1K
Numeric or Umax UPS - 1.5K
LG 1953T (good HD LCD) - 6.7K 

total comes around 21K

or INTEl config

E5200 dual core  - 3.3K
*gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2* - 2.4K
palit  9500GT - 3.2K 

all others are same


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 12, 2009)

^^for image editing and video editing using a stand alone card is always better.

make it Intel Dual Core E5200+Gigabyte G31 S2L or Foxconn G31MX(2.4k) + Palit 9500GT 512MB DDR3


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ +1. Go for the intel rig. It performs better ( e5200 ) than AMD config ( 7750 B.E. )
For mobo you can also try Asus P5KPL-CM/AM


----------



## billamama (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm planning to buy another pc this time for my institute:
mobo         Asus P5N73-AM
cpu           Intel Dual Core - E5200
hdd           WDC 320 GB S-ATA 3.5" Hard Drive
cab           Zebronics BIJLI
GPU          9600GT 512MB DDr3 (maybe later in case over budget)
ram          CORSAIR 4GB (2 x 2GB) /G skills 4 gb PI Black
Optical 
drive        Samsung SH-223 Serial ATA 22x
monitor    Benq 15" Wide Screen TFT LCD Monitor

Which PSU should I go for this low config?
Budjet is well within 20-25 thousand.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2009)

a coolermaster Extreme Power 500W for 2.5k should be enough.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ +1 but Even a Zebronics 500W Platinum PSU @ Rs. 1.5K is enough for that rig 

@ *billamama[/B - ]Get transcend or kingston ram instead & a 17 or 19 inch monitor with the extra money *


----------



## mkumar (Jul 14, 2009)

"damngoodman999" thanks 4 d reply.
I already have Mouse n K B so also UPS proview (_My frnd. gave me 4 free_)
I get confused when u n "topgear" say AMD or INTEL.
Which is stable?
One more thing if i want 2 buy Future proof syst. what will b d Cost n Config. Leave d monitor as i`ll b buying Samsung 2233WS.
Thanks in advance n Good Morning.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2009)

mkumar said:


> "damngoodman999" thanks 4 d reply.
> I already have Mouse n K B so also UPS proview (_My frnd. gave me 4 free_)
> I get confused when u n "topgear" say AMD or INTEL.
> Which is stable?
> ...



Well at the budget you said, INTEL would be the best in class especially for the purpose you mentioned. As fas as Stability, both of them are stable. Just that they are competitors. Thats it.

Go for what j1n matt suggests.. Its too good for the price.

There is no word called Future-proof as far as computers. Say for example, take damngoodman or desiibond's config. both were good and play all the latest games and some forthcoming games too, and so we call it as a future-proof. 
So you must spend atleast a 35-40k(As u said u decide to buy a Samsung 22" later i didn't include it here) would be OK for you.

CPU+Motherboard+RAM+GPU+PSU+Cabby = 35 - 40k. Is just good enuff to be say a future-prrof. But this doesn't mean it plays all future games. 

For a Uber-High config, you have to spend a lac or more.


----------



## mkumar (Jul 15, 2009)

OK, i got ur point.
4get future proof thing.
Suggest me a config. of a budget of 19,000.
Leave d monitor, Mice, Key brd. & UPS.

thanks in advance8)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 15, 2009)

mkumar said:


> OK, i got ur point.
> 4get future proof thing.
> Suggest me a config. of a budget of 19,000.
> Leave d monitor, Mice, Key brd. & UPS.
> ...




*AMD phenom 2 X2 550 = 5.4K
Asus M3A78-EM / Gigabyte 780G chipset /Biostar 790GX => 4.5K
2GB Transcend 800Mhz =>1.2K
LG DVD/RW 20X => 1.1K
500GB seagate =>2.7K
Zebronics cabinet w/450watts =>2K

17K total 

Palit 9500GT super grafix card 2.7K  [ decent grafix card ] 

Total =>19.7K 

*


----------



## mkumar (Jul 15, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *AMD phenom 2 X2 550 = 5.4K
> Asus M3A78-EM / Gigabyte 780G chipset /Biostar 790GX => 4.5K
> 2GB Transcend 800Mhz =>1.2K
> LG DVD/RW 20X => 1.1K
> ...


That sounds Fine 2 me
If i want DDR3 ram does d above Config. supports.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 15, 2009)

mkumar said:


> That sounds Fine 2 me
> If i want DDR3 ram does d above Config. supports.



DDR3 Ram

Biostar TA790GX A3+ 5.x

Comes around 7K-8K [ this board is not good not the stable one ]

All other DDR3 Supporting boards comes with 790FX chipset which costs more than 9K 

ASUS M4A78T-E board comes with DDR3 support 790GX which costs 9K [This one is good ]


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

@damngoodman999, 770G chipset based boards are now available. These are DDR3+AM3 boards and are priced at 4.5k-6k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @damngoodman999, 770G chipset based boards are now available. These are DDR3+AM3 boards and are priced at 4.5k-6k



Ya just thinking of 790GX chipsets alone , suggest him a good DDR3 board !! also tell which brand has DDR3 with 770GX chipset


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

MSI 770-C35 is availble for 4.5k-5k and support DDR3 dual channel ram (4 slots)
forgot model number of Gigabyte's 770G based board.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to upgrade my almost 4 year old PC. I want to buy only a new graphics card, but I am not sure if my RAM/CPU/PSU will allow it. The configuration of my current PC is (bought in 2005, Motherboard+RAM+GPU upgraded 2007):

-Intel 945GCL
-Intel P4 3.0 GHz (HT enabled)
-1 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM
-Local PSU (Cabinet + PSU cost = 1400 only)
-80 GB + 160 GB SATA HDDs
-Nvidia 7300 GT 512 MB
-LG 19" LCD display (L192WS, I think) (1440X900 max resolution)
-LG DVD writer

So, is there any way I can get away with just upgrading my graphics card (and maybe the PSU)? Or do I have to add 1 GB more RAM. Or maybe I need a new motherboard. In the worst case scenario, do I need a new processor to take advantage of the improved GPU?

If only GPU upgrade is required, I am considering HD 4850 or GTS 260 or 9800 GTX+. Which one would be the best for me? Is a new PSU required?

If I cannot escape upgrading my CPU, then what is your suggestion? Do I need to upgrade my mobo as well? This will mean an almost complete overhaul of my PC, as a new mobo+DDR3 RAM+CPU+GPU+PSU combination will be needed?

My preference is definitely for a GPU upgrade only. This is a pretty open ended question, so please feel free to answer as you wish. Don't go strictly by my questions


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 16, 2009)

bippukt said:


> Hi, I am looking to upgrade my almost 4 year old PC. I want to buy only a new graphics card, but I am not sure if my RAM/CPU/PSU will allow it. The configuration of my current PC is (bought in 2005, Motherboard+RAM+GPU upgraded 2007):
> 
> -Intel 945GCL
> -Intel P4 3.0 GHz (HT enabled)
> ...


You have the answer in ur question itself. As perur suggestions, say a GTX260 becomes unusable w/o a competing CPU. So i suggest you to change the Proccy and PSU too.


bippukt said:


> If only GPU upgrade is required, I am considering HD 4850 or GTS 260 or 9800 GTX+. Which one would be the best for me? Is a new PSU required?
> 
> If I cannot escape upgrading my CPU, then what is your suggestion? Do I need to upgrade my mobo as well? This will mean an almost complete overhaul of my PC, as a new mobo+DDR3 RAM+CPU+GPU+PSU combination will be needed?
> 
> My preference is definitely for a GPU upgrade only. This is a pretty open ended question, so please feel free to answer as you wish. Don't go strictly by my questions



You dont need a complete overhaul.just add a new proccy,gfx,gpu and some memory.
A E7400/E8400
GTX260
2x2GB RAM(Remove the 1GB and keep it safe as a backup)
a CM600W or Zebronics 600W Gamer series.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 17, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> You have the answer in ur question itself. As perur suggestions, say a GTX260 becomes unusable w/o a competing CPU. So i suggest you to change the Proccy and PSU too.
> 
> You dont need a complete overhaul.just add a new proccy,gfx,gpu and some memory.
> A E7400/E8400
> ...



As an aside, does an HD4850 card require a separate power connector?

How much of a performance boost could I get by getting an HD4850 gfx card only? If it is substantial, I am willing to go for it without upgrading CPU/RAM. When my current processor runs out (it's 4 years old and I have taxed it very heavily!), then I could just upgrade the CPU/mobo/RAM and use that same HD4850 gfx card. Will that be a sensible decision?

Also, the problem with only upgrading the processor+increasing RAM is that my mobo will only support DDR2 RAM. Why spend money on 667 MHz when you can get 1333 MHz for a similar price? I am not at all sure about upgrading Processor+RAM without upgrading the mobo as well. Please comment on this.

 This brings me back to the option of upgrading my gfx card only. But that will make sense only if there will be a meaningful increase in performance.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

HD4850 requires separate power connector.

I too was in a similar situation. Had athlon64 single core processor running at 2.3GHz and bought HD4770 and it the processor was a too much of a bottleneck and I couldn't see much increase in performance over HD2600XT. 

Then when I bought X2 7750BE, the performance kicked in and am playing all games at high settings (reso: 1440x900)


----------



## bippukt (Jul 17, 2009)

I know that there will be some bottlenecks, but what would be interesting to know would be as to how much of a bottleneck will there be. If it isn't too much, meaning that HD4850 or GTS250 or 9800 GTX+ would be able to give decent performance, like running Crysis on high details at 1440X900 resolution, I would be happy to wait until I have the money to upgrade my mobo+CPU+RAM.

The advantage of this is that my HD4850 will still be pretty solid 6 months later when I do have a better CPU. If I choose to upgrade the motherboard+CPU+RAM first instead, the increase in performance in graphics will be negligible IMO.

But this will only work if there will be a significant improvement in graphics by just upgrading the gfx card, which will give me good-very good graphics for 6 months when I will be able to upgrade the CPU as well. After all, graphics card get "obsolete" much faster than CPUs, as far as gaming is concerned. I would like other people's suggestions in this regard.

PS - It's a pity I can't open a new thread. That would probably get more replies.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 17, 2009)

bippukt said:


> If it isn't too much, meaning that HD4850 or GTS250 or 9800 GTX+ would be able to give decent performance, like running Crysis on high details at 1440X900 resolution, I would be happy to wait until I have the money to upgrade my mobo+CPU+RAM.


You have a very good sense of humour. Playing crysis at the mentioned settings with a P4 HT proccy.That is a real good joke.  (No offense meant on u dude)

A good gfx card w/o a suitable proccy is like filling petrol car with diesel. It stinks and no use.So if u want to get the gfx cardsu mentioned, u must go for a CPU upgrade.

Forgot HD4850. GTS250 performs neck-to-neck with it. As desiibond said, changing gfx card w/o having a good proccy is lameness. You wont extract the full potential of that card.No need to go for a mobo upgrade as ur current one do good since u r  not going to use it suking IGP. AFA RAM,from where do u get a 1333MHz DDR2 RAM. I need one too... 

And the performance difference between a P4+new gfx and C2D+new gfx is wide. You dont push max with the rotten proccy, which i had earlier. I used to play GTA4 with the P4 HT 3.72GHz + 7600GT(at the lowest settings), it struggles to play and i got only around 10 - 12 fps. But after changing the CPU to E6600 i got 23-25 fps. Imagine how happy i was. Now its upto you.


----------



## acewin (Jul 18, 2009)

yup do not push on ur P4, best u can put is a HD4670, anything more than that will be waste, in fact for a P4 gfx card likes of HD4550 is more suitable which have low poer consumption, letting u go with the same PSU too. a good gfx card means u will change to a good PSU too


----------



## bippukt (Jul 18, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> You have a very good sense of humour. Playing crysis at the mentioned settings with a P4 HT proccy.That is a real good joke.  (No offense meant on u dude)
> 
> A good gfx card w/o a suitable proccy is like filling petrol car with diesel. It stinks and no use.So if u want to get the gfx cardsu mentioned, u must go for a CPU upgrade.



No offence taken - I am more interested in getting my gaming rig right than in worrying about my ego ...Well, I have been reading for years about how it's the graphics card that matters for game and not the CPU, so I thought that maybe, just maybe I could let my P4 run for 6 more months. Apparently not, by what everyone keeps saying.

I have played Crisis on my PC at low settings and it worked fine (except that the details were low). I didn't experience any lag at all. So I thought that if it's only the details that are not good enough, maybe I just need a new graphics card. What is wrong with this line of reasoning?



rajkumar_pb said:


> Forgot HD4850. GTS250 performs neck-to-neck with it. As desiibond said, changing gfx card w/o having a good proccy is lameness. You wont extract the full potential of that card.No need to go for a mobo upgrade as ur current one do good since u r  not going to use it suking IGP. AFA RAM,from where do u get a 1333MHz DDR2 RAM. I need one too...



lol, if I upgrade my mobo then I will have DDR3 RAM, won't I? I checked my motherboard's compatibility with processors and unfortunately, most of the mainstream C2D processors available now are not compatible with it. So, I think that I will go for a mobo upgrade as well.



acewin said:


> yup do not push on ur P4, best u can put is a HD4670, anything more than that will be waste, in fact for a P4 gfx card likes of HD4550 is more suitable which have low poer consumption, letting u go with the same PSU too. a good gfx card means u will change to a good PSU too



Well, that's what everyone keeps saying. I also asked a couple of my tech-guru friends and they were like - get rid of your P4 ASAP! So that's what it's going to be. Irrespective of whether I upgrade my GPU or not, the mobo+CPU+RAM+PSU combo is getting an upgrade.

As for PSU, I need a 450-500W PSU, right?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 18, 2009)

bippukt said:


> No offence taken - I am more interested in getting my gaming rig right than in worrying about my ego ...Well, I have been reading for years about how it's the graphics card that matters for game and not the CPU, so I thought that maybe, just maybe I could let my P4 run for 6 more months. Apparently not, by what everyone keeps saying.
> 
> I have played Crisis on my PC at low settings and it worked fine (except that the details were low). I didn't experience any lag at all. So I thought that if it's only the details that are not good enough, maybe I just need a new graphics card. What is wrong with this line of reasoning?



Details doesnt count here. the game crawls with the P4 eventhough u have a luxurious gfx card.Frame rate suffer a lot, Game stuttering occur at times which will be irritating even in little time span.

CPU Doesnt matter for games? .. Then what for the L2 cache considered i gaming?  Processing power of CPU + L2 does the magic along with the gfx in line. 



bippukt said:


> As for PSU, I need a 450-500W PSU, right?



If you're going for a GTS250 or HD4850 a 500W will suffice ur needs.For GTX260 and above you need atleast 600W PSU..


----------



## mkumar (Jul 19, 2009)

@damngoodman999 said:
			
		

> Ya just thinking of 790GX chipsets alone , suggest him a good DDR3 board !! also tell which brand has DDR3 with 770GX chipset





desiibond said:


> @damngoodman999, 770G chipset based boards are now available. These are DDR3+AM3 boards and are priced at 4.5k-6k


Ok. I`ll stretch my budget to 20,000/- for this can i have new Config.
with 
DDR 3 ram
Processor 3.0 GHz n above
Graphic card
Thanks in advance


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 19, 2009)

mkumar said:


> Ok. I`ll stretch my budget to 20,000/- for this can i have new Config.
> with
> DDR 3 ram
> Processor 3.0 GHz n above
> ...



DDR3 if u go for high latency & higher mhz of RAM bandwidth then it ll be useful 

Then 3Ghz 

Now 2 processors are in ur budget - which too good 

Intel Core2Duo E8400
AMD phenom 2 940  - these are 3 ghz proccy 

But i have to tell u , processor speed isn't a count now a days the more L2 cache or L3cache is essential although many things to consider 

there are cheap DDR3 value packs are available with 1333Mhz but going for that u cab go for CORSAIR 800Mhz which truly good 
ALL U NEED TO CONSIDER IS ABOUT CPU & GPU first they are going to handle most of the memory u can upgrade later 

This config is better with all your 

AMD phenom 2 550 => 5.3K
Biostar 790GX 128M  => 4.5K or Gigabyte 780G chipset 
Sapphire HD4850 => 6.5K 
Any cabinet for 1K (only cabinet PSu EXecption )
2GB RAM corsair 1.5K 
*PSU :- TAGAN TG500-U37 => 3.2K   or   Cooler master **RS500-PCARA3-EU =>2.8K 
seagate 250 HDD  =>2K 

Sorry , just it bit over 20K but with in 22K , u can ask everyone what this RIG can Do , this is the best config for 22K i ever made 
This one can play all the games right up to now released 

*


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> AMD phenom 2 550 => 5.3K
> Biostar 790GX 128M  => 4.5K or Gigabyte 780G chipset
> Sapphire HD4850 => 6.5K -> Instead take GTS250 for around 7k.
> Any cabinet for 1K (only cabinet PSu EXecption )
> ...



I prefer GTS250 over HD4850 since the GTS250 runs cooler than 4850.Also i heard from few of my friends who having a 4850 that, the card runs extremely hot and i myself used GTS250 and found no heat issues or any. Added with that it has the PhysX,which the latest games used to have.The driver support of IDIA is a way better than ATi(Please dont start a debate). If u pick ATi u miss PhysX. Its your call to choose between these two.


----------



## rohit2hell (Jul 19, 2009)

iam an Animation student and wants to buy a CPU can any one guide me please.. i have budget 45K


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 19, 2009)

i wanted to buy psu for my computer, i can't find crosair or coolermaste psu 
where can i get coolermaster psu in madurai ??? 
I asked in premier systems , but they don't have it  
they have only zebro pro 500w only  that to  , they give only by order 
madurai people help me 


(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 20, 2009)

rohit2hell said:


> iam an Animation student and wants to buy a CPU can any one guide me please.. i have budget 45K




If u r animation student then go with AMD + NVIDIA 

*
AMD phenom 2 940 - 10K 
Asus M4N78-pro - 6K
**Transcend (AXE RAM) /KINGSTON HYPERX - 4GB   3.5K
Seagate 1TB 32MB buffer 4.6K
Corsair TX650 / Cooler master Real power 650watts  7K
Zebronics Reaper cabinet 2K 
Palit GTX 260 11K 
 LG DVD RW 1.1K 

45K little 

this would be enough for ur animation purpose 




*


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *If u r animation student then go with INTEL + NVIDIA*
> 
> *
> AMD phenom 2 940 - 10K
> ...



But you suggested him a AMD config which is good enough


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 20, 2009)

^^ first look in to Intel , but budget goes more than 50K so i forgot to change


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

also Phenom IIs perform better when put on AM3 and DDR3 mobo. since  785G AM3 boards are already released in USA, it's just a matter of time before we get an affordable 785G board in India. 

note: Phenom II X4 920 and 940 are not compatible with am3 boards.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Help in config: 45K at MAX budget*

Hey all,

Want to configure a PC for 45K at max including TAX/WAX/FAX. Main concerns are

1) Med-end gaming 
2) 24 hrs downloading
3) editing ripping 
4) all other common tasks

Main thing is I am gonna upgrade this system after 6 months, and gonna convert this in to some serious gaming rig. But right now the budget is 45K at max.
Here are the spec that I have decided so far.
(thanks for Price list , comp@ddict)


*CPU *: Phenom II X2 550 BE :                                    5400 
 (Is Phenom II X3 720 better ? Any good Intel option?)
*MoBo *: confused ? 
 (Want Crossfire and DDR3 support)
*GPU* : HD 4770 GDDR5 :                                          7000 
 (Gonna add another HD 4770 for CF after one month)
*PSU* : CM VX550W :                                                5800 
 (Sufficient for CF? Any other good-cheap option?)
*RAM *: G.Skill F2-6400 *CL5*D - *4GB*PQ :                    3000 
 (Any better option? )
*HDD* : WD 640 GB -                                                3400
*Case* : CM Elite 334 -                                             2000
*Monitor* : Confused? 
 (19'' or 20'' or 22'' ?)
*KB/M* - Logitech wired combo - May be around 900
And some *UPS* supporting at least 20 mins of back-up
help me with the this. 
In worst case scenario If I may not be able to upgrade my system after 6 months, this config should be future-proof for at least 1-1.5 year.
Please give me both Intel and AMD configs. I heard i5 is gonna come in some what october also.

I am going to purchase this PC in 10 days at max and from Hyderabad.

Thanks for the support.

PS: Previously I posted for 60-65K gaming PC. And I got awasome reply from desiibond. Thanks for that, but budget has been now 40-45K. So Sorry for asking ance again. Hoping for good help as always.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

crossfire+DDR3 mobos are very costly and are around 9k IMO. Go for MSI 770-C35 for 5k bucks. it is a DDR3 based board with AM3 socket. 

WD 640Gb should be less than 3k if I am correct

Go for Dell 2209W for 9.2k or Samsung 2233sw for 9.8k

UPS: you need 1100VA UPS (costs around 4.7k)

you better wait for another week or two for AMD 785G chipset based motherboards.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 20, 2009)

I checked the specs of MSI 770-C35. And it is not supporting Crossfire.
Is there any other option ?
If DDR3 is not there, It's ok. but Crossfire is must. Coz gonna purchase another HD4770 after 1 month.

Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

two HD4770's cost  around 15k and add to that 4-5k extra you need to pay for top brand's CF mobo and huge power draw. Instead one HD4890 costs around 13.5k and is much faster. Remember that not all games support crossfire. My suggestion would be to go for a single HD4890 or GTX275.

anyways, it's your wish

Check these:

1) Biostar 790GX mobo for 5.5k-6k
2) Jetway HA-07 Hummer mobo for similar price
3) Gigabyte/ASUS 790GX/FX mobos for 9k-12k


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply once again.

Well Previously I was also going go for GTX 275. this is awesome card man. Also   But it is little bit out of budget right now. Coz I am gonna crossfire my rig after 1-1.5 month.

Also HD 4770 CF is beating HD 4890 by 20% in benchmarks
Check out these links.
*en.expreview.com/2009/04/28/first-look-at-radeon-hd-4770-crossfire-benchmark.html/4
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-4770-crossfire,2288.html

The thing is, here, my overall config is not as advanced as test rigs in above web-sites. They have used Core i7 setup for testing the cards/ So that can make a difference.

But you are absolutely right about gaming support for CF. 
And the main thing is I am gonna upgrade this rig after 5-6 months, so I was thinking I would buy a good future-proof Mobo and a single GPU for right now. And letter on upgrade CPU to Phenom II X4 (Any AM3) and would add another GPU for CF.

As far as PSU is concerned, Right now CM VX550W is good enough, I think for CF also.
Or else I can go with 650W for CF.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

if you are going to upgrade in 5-6 months, you better get an AM3 mobo now. And later all you need to do is change the processor. 

So, why not wait for 785G based motherboards (should be available in a week or two). 

since you are saying that you are going to upgrade in 5 to 6 months, here is what I suggest:

1) AMD Athlon II X2 250: 4.5k
2) MSI 770-C35: 4.5K Or wait for 785G boards
3) 2Gb DDR3 1333MHz Transcend RAM: 2.2k
4) Palit GTX275: 14k
5) PSU: GlacialPower 650W: 4.5k
6) HDD : WD 640 GB - 2.8k
7) CM Elite 335: 2.5k or zebronics cabinet with PSU for 1.5k
8) Monitor : Dell 2409W : 9.2k
9) KB/M - Logitech wired combo - May be around 900
10) APC 1.1kVA for 4.7k

some adjustments here and there and you will get inside 45k


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

Reason why I put Athlon II X2 is because of your thoughts on doing an upgrade. you can also check Phenom II X2 550 for 5.5k


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the config Desiibond. 
Yes I was gonna get the system in 10 days. So I am going to wait for 785G based motherboards. Then, will buy according to your given suggestions.

Also If share-market does well in the mean time , then will sell some shares, and add more 10-15 K and will get more decent config in 60K. He he.8)

Genuinely Thanks once again for the help man.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

^^anytime


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 20, 2009)

For 60K previously you suggested me this config.


CPU    - Phenom II X4 940 BE     - 10500
MOBO - GA-MA790GP-DS4H      - 9400
GPU   -  Palit GTX 275              - 14300
RAM  -  G-skill CL4D 4(2X2)GB  - 4000
PSU   -  Corsair TX 650             - 7000
Case -  CM Elite 334                - 2200
HDD  -  WD 640 GB                  - 2800
Moni -  BenQ G2410HD 24''       - 13000
KB/M - Logitech Wired Combo  - 900
Now This Mobo is not SLI supported, (Am I right?). It is CF supposrted though.
So If I want 2 GPUs I will have to go for CF.
Query -1 But What If I add another GTX 275 for SLI after 1 or 2 months? Then this system will blow away everything. ? Zomb Zomb Zomb ?
Query -2 So, Can you suggest me some good Mobo for SLI also? 
Query -3 Or How about I go with HD 4890 right now, and add another HD 4890 for CF after some time? Will do the same Zomb Zomb Zomb as SLIed GTX275?
Query -4 And If I am *not* gonna OC this machine, Do I need Custom cooler in that case also?

Well You suggested me this Config before 3 months I think.
kindly quote for any upgradation required here in overall also.

Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

a1) yes, along with your power meter . to put GTX275 in SLI, you need a CPU that feed that config and you won't notice much difference as GTX275 is powerful enough to drive all the games at FullHD without any effort. It only will be useful if you have a dual monitor or really huge monitor setup

a2) not sure about that. you might have to check your local vendors

a3) yes. will do but one thing that I learned is to rely more on single powerful card than two cards in CF/SLI.
a4) nope. not required. AMD Phenom II X4 955 comes with terrific copper heat pipe cooler now.


----------



## acewin (Jul 20, 2009)

> a4) nope. not required. AMD Phenom II X4 955 comes with terrific copper heat pipe cooler now.


X4 940 or X4 955, anyhow the amd provided stock cooler is quiet good(infact you can use the work awesome )

to utilize true CF you will need a board which runs on x16 for both cards than getting into x8 mode when crossfire is done. boards similar to intel X48 and X38 chipset, do not know such boards for CF or SLI in intel.

buying GTX 275, you are already doing boom, what new boom boom do you want

and in such case you will have to think of next level PSU too I just hope TX750 suffices in putting CF/SLI setup.

wth is this man(excerpt from itwares site), 
Power Color	HD 4870
AX4870 1GBD5	1 GB DDR5	11250

Power Color	HD 4890
AX4890 1GBD5-HM	1 GB DDR5	9350

HD4890 costing less than HD4870, is it right


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

that is a mistake HD4870 is 9.3k and HD4890 is around 12k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 20, 2009)

kjd_1122 said:


> HDD  -  WD 640 GB                  - 2800



Since when the WD 640GB getting sold for 2.8K? I believe it is 500GB?


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup, by mistake wrote that.
640 GB is 3400 i think.
500 GB is 2700.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 20, 2009)

i wanted to buy psu for my computer, i can't find crosair or coolermaste psu 
where can i get coolermaster psu in madurai ??? 
I asked in premier systems , but they don't have it  
they have only zebro pro 500w only  that to  , they give only by order 
madurai people help me 


(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2009)

@raj_v1982
You dont get it here very easily. I am too in Madurai. Try few shops in Simmakkal and other than that, you dont find any good shops all over Madurai. If you still dont get them order it in Delta peripherals from Chennai.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 21, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @raj_v1982
> You dont get it here very easily. I am too in Madurai. Try few shops in Simmakkal and other than that, you dont find any good shops all over Madurai. If you still dont get them order it in Delta peripherals from Chennai.



@ rajkumar_pb
tried all shops in simmakkal  and some other shops around madurai  but no one is having it 
they all are showing me oddesy and mercury psu  
i guess i need to go to chennai for this


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 21, 2009)

raj_v1982 said:


> @ rajkumar_pb
> tried all shops in simmakkal  and some other shops around madurai  but no one is having it
> they all are showing me oddesy and mercury psu
> i guess i need to go to chennai for this




order online


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2009)

@raj_v1982
Order it thru Delta Peripherals or itwares.com. They both are reliable. You have no other options left.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you are going to upgrade in 5-6 months, you better get an AM3 mobo now. And later all you need to do is change the processor.
> 
> So, why not wait for 785G based motherboards (should be available in a week or two).
> 
> ...



Will this  MSI 770-C35 mobo support HDMI?
And IS having WHQL for Win 7?
Thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2009)

@kjd_1122

I dunno abt the HDMI. So leave it.
And how do you expect it to be WHQL for Win 7, when it's not even released?


----------



## kjd_1122 (Jul 22, 2009)

To Rajkumar_pb


rajkumar_pb said:


> @kjd_1122
> And how do you expect it to be WHQL for Win 7, when it's not even released?



Check Out these links.
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/WebPage/mb_090522_windows7/tech_090522_windows7.htm
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/WebPage/mb_090522_windows7/tech_090522_windows7_models.htm

May be I used "WHQL" wrong. I should have asked for Windows 7 compatibility.
Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2009)

kjd_1122 said:


> To Rajkumar_pb
> 
> 
> Check Out these links.
> ...



Thanks for the info. I didn't knew it though. BTW How they do it, even the OS isn't in use. Weird for me. OK, then buy any of the mobos u mentioned.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 22, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> order online





rajkumar_pb said:


> @raj_v1982
> Order it thru Delta Peripherals or itwares.com. They both are reliable. You have no other options left.




now i am moving to aruppukottai 
will they provide me at the door step in aruppukottai 
and what about theitwares.com ???


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 23, 2009)

raj_v1982 said:


> now i am moving to aruppukottai
> will they provide me at the door step in aruppukottai
> and what about theitwares.com ???



Try some of these:
www.techshop.in
www.lynx-india.com
www.theitwares.com
www.buygamingstuff.com
www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/

or ebay


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 23, 2009)

jackal_79 said:


> Try some of these:
> www.techshop.in
> www.lynx-india.com
> www.theitwares.com
> ...



ya in know these sites  I am asking whether they are good, reliable and trustfull 
and will they provide me at the door step in aruppukottai


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 23, 2009)

well a friend of mine has a system, 
processor- VIA C3
mercury motherboard
128mb sdram
20gb hard disk...

and now he wants to upgrade it, finally 
i told him if he just upgrades the processor, motherboard and ram, thats enough for now!
we went to a shop, and that guy said even we have to change the SMPS. ???

his total budget is <10,000. so any suggestion for a gud AMD unit?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

hmm. 10k. let's see

1) AMD Athlon II X2 250: 4.5k
2) Biostar 780G chipset based board: 3.2k
3) Transcend/Kingston 2Gb DDR2 800 MHz RAM: 1.2k
4) Zebronics 500W Gold SMPS: 1.5k


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 23, 2009)

that means i need a new SMPS?
i thought i wud invest that money for getting a TV tuner card!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2009)

raj_v1982 said:


> ya in know these sites  I am asking whether they are good, reliable and trustfull
> and will they provide me at the door step in aruppukottai



Yes, they are Reliable, and Trustful. Especially Rahul from ITWares and Amarbir from lynx-india, always used to roam around in TE. You may clear your doubts with them.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

~~Big Boss~~ said:


> that means i need a new SMPS?
> i thought i wud invest that money for getting a TV tuner card!



what's the model of your current SMPS and what is it's wattage?


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Yes, they are Reliable, and Trustful. Especially Rahul from ITWares and Amarbir from lynx-india, always used to roam around in TE. You may clear your doubts with them.



thanks dear


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> what's the model of your current SMPS and what is it's wattage?


i guess 300watt... 
the computer wala said that the old smps wont support the new motherboard as there is pin change!...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

you better get a new SMPS if your old one has 20pin ATX power cable. current ones need 24pin ATX power supply and it certainly won't be enough to drive a dedicated GPU like 9500GT


----------



## cmd_amd (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,
I'm planning to buy a new CPU based on Phenom 940BE and with Palit GTX 260 GPU but am stuck at the SMPS. Initially I wanted to go for Antec 650 or a GlacialTech 650AA one but the above two are not available here at mumbai(even at lamington road).
So, I'm forced to chose from the following three:
1)VIP 750W gold -Rs.6000
2)Tagan	 TG600-U37 600W SMPS (Max Power upto 700W)   -Rs.4200
3)Cosair VX550W -Rs.5800 (Not in available currently )

I'd prefer to go for the cheapest but i've heard that GTX 260 requires two 6-pin PCI-E connections and I dont know if Tagan satisfies the requirement.Please help me chose the best one.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2009)

@cmd_amd

Tagan would be suffice for your system. Or else get a CoolerMaster ExtremePower 600W.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 24, 2009)

my pick would be Tagan one or Corsair, which ever is cheaper.

I would go for Corsair VX550W even though it costs a bome
80 PLUS certified, SLI ready, 5yr warranty, usually rated lower than what it can provide, legendary stability and efficiency!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 24, 2009)

cmd_amd said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to buy a new CPU based on Phenom 940BE and with Palit GTX 260 GPU but am stuck at the SMPS. Initially I wanted to go for Antec 650 or a GlacialTech 650AA one but the above two are not available here at mumbai(even at lamington road).
> So, I'm forced to chose from the following three:
> 1)VIP 750W gold -Rs.6000
> ...



No TAGAN 600 it wont be maxed up to 700 watts for sure , then Palit GTX 260 is OCed version so takes much power @ load Phenom 2 940 u can go up to 200watts max 

if u add more than 2 HDD & LED lights in the cabinet  then it be neck .

Corsair VX550 is best sufficient power


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> you better get a new SMPS if your old one has 20pin ATX power cable. current ones need 24pin ATX power supply and it certainly won't be enough to drive a dedicated GPU like 9500GT


he is giving us a zebronics smps 450watt for 500/- 

also they dnt have AMD Phenom X2 7750 BE 2.7GHz... but they have Athlon 7850 B.E. for 4100/- or AMD HD Phenom 8650(Tricore) for 4700/-
should i go for it?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

not that one

get atleast zebronics gold or else cooler master extremepower.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2009)

@desiibond

For 9500GT, you don't need to spend much. Even a Zebronics 500W SATA II would suffice. It costs around 750 to 850 at a max.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

actually,those things die pretty easily. Two zebs and one odyssey died when I started using HD2600XT. that is why I recommended zeb gold atleast.


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Jul 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> not that one
> 
> get atleast zebronics gold or else cooler master extremepower.



and what about the processor?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

7850BE for 4.1k is useless. Get Athlon II X2 250 for 4.5k or Phenom II X2 550 for 5.5k


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

hey guys my system crashes down and i need help in buying new pc, i have a budget of 28K, without the monitor, i have created a list for product that i could find in nehru place. pls sugest me whether or not to buy these product or sujest any other product.
( also a fast gaming pc )

intel core 2 duo 2.93 / intel c2d 2.8
intel G31 / Asus G31 PR / Gigabyte G31 PR /Asus P5Q Intel P45 (Socket 775)
SMPS series PRO 500W
Nvidia gforce 9500,DDR3,1 GB / Nvidia 9600GS 768mb/HDMI
Microtek 800VA Double battery
Kingsten DDR2 800Mhz 2GB x2

-should i buy with G31 chip or is there any motherboard better than G31 in the range of 3K to 7K.
-also wats the best graphics card between the range of 2K - 4K
-is my UPS and SMPS good.

pls do reply guys, i need to build a new pc soon..


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

hey guys my system crashes down and i need help in buying new pc, i have a budget of 28K, without the monitor, i have created a list for product that i could find in nehru place. pls sugest me whether or not to buy these product or sujest any other product.
( also a fast gaming pc )

intel core 2 duo 2.93 / intel c2d 2.8
intel G31 / Asus G31 PR / Gigabyte G31 PR /Asus P5Q Intel P45 (Socket 775)
SMPS series PRO 500W
Nvidia gforce 9500,DDR3,1 GB / Nvidia 9600GS 768mb/HDMI
Microtek 800VA Double battery
Seagate 7200RPM 320GB
Kingsten DDR2 800Mhz 2GB x2

-should i buy with G31 chip or is there any motherboard better than G31 in the range of 3K to 7K.
-also wats the best graphics card between the range of 2K - 4K
-is my UPS and SMPS good.

pls do reply guys, i need to build a new pc soon..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

@king_of all

E7400 - 6.2k
MSI P4f Neo-F - around some 6k / Gigabyte EP41-DSR / ASUS P5Q Pro
Kingston 2GB x 2 - 2.5k
9600GT - around 5k
CM 600W - 3.7k
Seagate 320GB - 2.6k
UPS - No Idea abt what u mentioned

But i prefer to go for AMD Setup for this budget. Would outperform this one IMO. Wait for desiibond to get a suggestion.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> hey guys my system crashes down and i need help in buying new pc, i have a budget of 28K, without the monitor, i have created a list for product that i could find in nehru place. pls sugest me whether or not to buy these product or sujest any other product.
> ( also a fast gaming pc )
> 
> intel core 2 duo 2.93 / intel c2d 2.8
> ...




Here is the AMD setup

AMD phenom 2 550 - 5.3K
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H - 4.4K
sapphire HD 4850 512MBDDR3 - 6.4K
Corsair VX450 - 4k
Transcend / Corsair 2 X 2GB - 2.5K/3K
Seagate 500GB HDD - 2.7K
Zebronics cabinet for 1.5K with out smps 
APC 650VA - 3.2K

its all done


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ 
Really nice AMD Setup dude...

Please go with this setup. You wont regret buying this.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

^^true. either get a Phenom II system now or wait for Core i3 and i5.

AMD for 28k without display:

Phenom II X2 550: 5.5k
Gigabyte or ASUS motherboard with 780G chipset: 4.3k-4.7k
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz RAM: 1.5k for 2Gb stick
Palit Geforce GTS250 512Mb: 7k or HD4670 for 4.5k if you not a gamer: 
Corsair VX450W: 4k  with Cooler Master Elite 335: 2.5k
or
Cooler master extremepower 500W : 2.5k with zebronics cabinet: 1.5k
Seagate 7200.12 or WD Caviar Blue/Green 500Gb hdd: 2.5k
APC 800VA UPS: 4k-4.5k or your choice of UPS.
samsung DVD writer: 1.1k
logitech k/b and mouse: 700


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

@desiibond

Nice setup again dude. Same as what damngoodman suggested but with rather choices of components. I prefer GTS250 over HD4850 coz 4850 is such a power hogger and crappy drivers. Better get GTS250 for its stable driver and PhysX.... 


@king_of_all

Its upto you now....


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

guy you have gave me a lot of choices i am confused  , is APC ups best or should i go for Microtek 800VA double battery ( 2590 rs/-), which is cheaper than APC 800VA.
i think ASUS P5Q Pro would be good what do you say also which one is better. also i was thinkin of getting a display card of 1 gb is there anyone which is compatiable with asus  pq pro


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

sorry for repost


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

there is no comparison between APC and Microtek.

Isn't ASUS P5Q Pro for Intel?

with a budget of 28k, I don't think it's wise to go for a 8k-9k priced board.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

E8400 and P5Q Pro will be : 9k + 8k. that's 17k, add to that 8.5k for GTS250 1Gb and you are already at 25k!!!

btw, Phenom II X2 550 is at 5.5k, which means that you save around 4k over E8400 and if you put that into GPU budget, you get hell lot more fps and lot more powreful rig. Think Think Think.


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> E8400 and P5Q Pro will be : 9k + 8k. that's 17k, add to that 8.5k for GTS250 1Gb and you are already at 25k!!!
> 
> btw, Phenom II X2 550 is at 5.5k, which means that you save around 4k over E8400 and if you put that into GPU budget, you get hell lot more fps and lot more powreful rig. Think Think Think.



does Phenom II X2 550 have a service centre near delhi { just in case  }
so Phenom II X2 550 + P5Q + GTS250 1Gb would be good


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

dude. AMD Phenom II X2 550 is processor. And you need not worry about warranty. It is taken care by Rashi and they have pretty good support structure.

It's Phenom II X2 550 + Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H + GTS250 1Gb

         Processor                   mobo                           GPU


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> dude. AMD Phenom II X2 550 is processor. And you need not worry about warranty. It is taken care by Rashi and they have pretty good support structure.
> 
> It's Phenom II X2 550 + Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H + GTS250 1Gb
> 
> Processor                   mobo                           GPU



to be honest with you i have never used AMD before, also none of my friends have used it too. bit of confused i am,


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> guy you have gave me a lot of choices i am confused  , is APC ups best or should i go for Microtek 800VA double battery ( 2590 rs/-), which is cheaper than APC 800VA.
> i think ASUS P5Q Pro would be good what do you say also which one is better. also i was thinkin of getting a display card of 1 gb is there anyone which is compatiable with asus  pq pro




I am the Victim of microtek 800VA dont buy that crap i suffered lot - now bought APC 1100VA 

Then GTS 250 or HD 4850 ur choice - both preforms VFM  - Nvidia has many advantage 

If u want Intel u should wait for corei3 or Corei5 , but there is no news when it ll be launched - if u now buy intel its waste of ur money


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> to be honest with you i have never used AMD before, also none of my friends have used it too. bit of confused i am,



Me too started like that i was intel before 6 years once stepped in to AMD its like my love i cant leave it really good value for money gr8 performance the processor in my signature u can google & see how many of them are using that processor 

Ask desibond he is very OLD user of AMD


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> to be honest with you i have never used AMD before, also none of my friends have used it too. bit of confused i am,


yes. I know you never used AMD. Try it once and you will never regret. 

I have been using AMD for a loooooooooong time and they sure offer lot of bang for buck. 

The new Phenom II X2 550 is direct competitor to E8400 and is priced at 5.5k, making it terrific VFM. Don't believe in any rumors like heats up a lot or incompatible with windows etc.


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

so its Phenom II X2 550 + Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H + GTS250 1Gb ,
also i have a moniter samsung syncmaster 794mg which i dont wanna replece will it work with GTS250 1Gb ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

hmm. that's a 17" monitor. GTS250 will work pretty fine and you will be able to play every single game at max settings on that monitor. If you are planning to go for a 22" Full HD monitor, GTS250 may not be a good choice and you will have to go for HD4870 or GTX260.


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

but desiibond look at this image it says that gts250 have different interface
	
	



```
*img162.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=70026_Untitled_122_1169lo.jpg
```


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

@king_of all
What desiibond and damngoodman suggests were just beat the config u mentioned. Also APC is way better than Microtek. 
Get GTS250 1GB for around some 8k. It'd be good for you.

BTW ASUS P5Q Pro is good one but its around 8k and its not a good deal for the budget u mentioned.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

@king_of_all, if I am right you will get DVI to VGA adapter with that graphics card. Don't worry about those interfaces. 

there are couple of manufacturers like XFX, Palit, evga, msi, asus, gigabyte. Get the one that is cheaper and the one that supplies the DVI-VGA adapter.

till now I bought two GPUs and I got the adapter for both of them.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> but desiibond look at this image it says that gts250 have different interface
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U ll get DVI-D to VGA converter with the grafix card 

Dont worry


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

so guys i am buying this configuration
   Phenom II X2 550 
+ Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H ( its price ?)
+ GTS250 1Gb
+ Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz RAM: 1.5k for 2Gb stick
+ Palit Geforce GTS250 1 Gb
+ Cooler master extremepower 500W : 2.5k with zebronics cabinet: 1.5k
+ Seagate 7200.12 or WD Caviar Blue/Green 320Gb hdd
+ APC 800VA UPS: 
also can you tell me if i don't find this motherboard, + any suggestion before i buy this


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> so guys i am buying this configuration
> Phenom II X2 550
> + Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H
> + GTS250 1Gb
> ...



LOL U r going to buy 2 gfx card.

Get GTS250 1GB...

If u dont find the mobo, get asus ma78gm one.

X2 7750 wil be other choice in hand...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> LOL U r going to buy 2 gfx card.
> 
> Get GTS250 1GB...
> 
> ...




Raj no 7750 is total waste - Even E5200 beats 7750 phenom 2 550 its only good choice for gaming


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> LOL U r going to buy 2 gfx card.
> 
> Get GTS250 1GB...
> 
> ...


a copy paste mistake dude

```
asus ma78gm one.

X2 7750 wil be other choice in hand...
```
will keep it in mind


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

no yaar. 7750 BE is not so good. better add another 1.3k or so and get X2 250.

Even I thought of selling off my 7750BE and get X2 550 but recession made me save money for rainy day


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> so guys i am buying this configuration
> Phenom II X2 550
> + *Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H ( its price ?)*
> + GTS250 1Gb
> ...



motherboard price 4.5K 

gts 250 1gb is 8k+ / there is another option HD4850 1gb from sapphire its almost same performance price 7.4k


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Raj no 7750 is total waste - Even E5200 beats 7750 phenom 2 550 its only good choice for gaming


phenom 2 250 is also good i think


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Raj no 7750 is total waste - Even E5200 beats 7750 phenom 2 550 its only good choice for gaming



Then what might be the other choices? A X2 7850 BE?


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

guys the power is ok with these
+ Cooler master extremepower 500W : 2.5k with zebronics cabinet: 1.5k
+ Seagate 7200.12 or WD Caviar Blue/Green 320Gb hdd
+ APC 800VA UPS:
cause i lost 2 hdd before to a lausy smps


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

no yaar. forget about those. first they are on 65nm fab means they take more power. second, they are pretty poor overclockers. third not much L3 cache. fourth they are easily trumped by E5200.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> guys the power is ok with these
> + Cooler master extremepower 500W : 2.5k with zebronics cabinet: 1.5k
> + Seagate 7200.12 or WD Caviar Blue/Green 320Gb hdd
> + APC 800VA UPS:
> cause i lost 2 hdd before to a lausy smps



A CM 600W would be a ideal choice so that u dont worry about the power resource thing after all. That costs  800bucks more than the 500W one, but its safer-side dude.


----------



## king_of all (Jul 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> A CM 600W would be a ideal choice so that u dont worry about the power resource thing after all. That costs  800bucks more than the 500W one, but its safer-side dude.


than 600 it is , man you guys have helped me a lot, guy, i sure hope i can return the favour ( i m a movie uploader/ downloader, any movie you want tell me n i will send you the links)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

any idea how much is Antec Earthwatts EA650? 

it's 80 PLUS certified too and I think it is around 3.5k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2009)

king_of all said:


> than 600 it is , man you guys have helped me a lot, guy, i sure hope i can return the favour ( i m a movie uploader/ downloader, any movie you want tell me n i will send you the links)



Thats for we're here.To help others.



desiibond said:


> any idea how much is Antec Earthwatts EA650?
> 
> it's 80 PLUS certified too and I think it is around 3.5k.



Its around 3.5k as u guess rumors also coming close to it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> any idea how much is Antec Earthwatts EA650?
> 
> it's 80 PLUS certified too and I think it is around 3.5k.




availability of EA 650 is no where now a days


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

ah okay. it was true VFM


----------



## janitha (Jul 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> any idea how much is Antec Earthwatts EA650?
> 
> it's 80 PLUS certified too and I think it is around 3.5k.



Few months back it was available @ Prime for Rs.5.2K. Never ever for 3.5K.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I have a buy a new processor, motherboard and RAM for a office system.
Usage will be typically Word Applications, Internet Browsing and some movie watching, no gaming. As it will be running for long hours(approximately 10 hours per day) it must be power efficient. 
I haven't being able to decide on the processor and the mother board. 

My choice is:

 Intel Dual Core 2.5 GHz E5200 - 800 FSB/2MBCache 3375
Gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2  Intel® G31 + ICH7 Chipset 1600 OC FSB 2450
Kingston DDR 2 2 GB /800 Mhz 1275


My budget for the 3 components is Rs. 7,000 

Any suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

what you mentioned is good config. go for it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 30, 2009)

morpheusv6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a buy a new processor, motherboard and RAM for a office system.
> Usage will be typically Word Applications, Internet Browsing and some movie watching, no gaming. As it will be running for long hours(approximately 10 hours per day) it must be power efficient.
> ...



Get Transcend Jet Ram instead of Kingston, as it has a 5 year warranty. Just my 2 cents. Rest is fine.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 30, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Get Transcend Jet Ram instead of Kingston, as it has a 5 year warranty. Just my 2 cents. Rest is fine.



I am going for Kingston as my friends have found some problems with the Transcend warranty service in Bangalore. I think that even Kingston has 5 years warranty and the service is pretty good ( I had a good experience with Kingston pen drives).



desiibond said:


> what you mentioned is good config. go for it.



What about Intel Atom based systems? How powerful are those for multimedia applications?

I checked their price, it is just around 3k for both the processor and motherboard. Also, they have very low power requirement. 

Has anyone had experience with Atom based machines?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 30, 2009)

morpheusv6 said:


> I am going for Kingston as my friends have found some problems with the Transcend warranty service in Bangalore. I think that even Kingston has 5 years warranty and the service is pretty good ( I had a good experience with Kingston pen drives).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U r right - the pen drives from transcend are the only big problem because of the marketing people some of the distributor sold lately the old model pendrives & the cap type . because the stock was over in the pendrive section so before a year manufactured drives are sold thats y its a big problem .

As for RAM - TRANSCEND immediately gave the new RAM next day i given for RMA & its has higher latency than corsair & Kingston 

AFAIK the best RAM in the world is Transcend & Corsair first next OCZ & GSkill 


Atom based system are only used for net purpose - While u have E5200 is 50 times better than the atom system


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> U r right - the pen drives from transcend are the only big problem because of the marketing people some of the distributor sold lately the old model pendrives & the cap type . because the stock was over in the pendrive section so before a year manufactured drives are sold thats y its a big problem .
> 
> As for RAM - TRANSCEND immediately gave the new RAM next day i given for RMA & its has higher latency than corsair & Kingston
> 
> ...


Corsair & Transcend in same level, higher than G-Skill & Kingston? Anyway I think you mean lower latency.

Latency isn't everything, Zion RAMs have lower latencies than most RAMs out there, but try OCing it, same with Transcend, AFAIK when OCing and buying memory above 1066MHz, its best to go for Corsair for reliability, and the extra margin it gives in its products, remember HX450, it's actually a 550w PSU, same analogy here.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 30, 2009)

tkin said:


> Corsair & Transcend in same level, higher than G-Skill & Kingston? Anyway I think you mean lower latency.
> 
> Latency isn't everything, Zion RAMs have lower latencies than most RAMs out there, but try OCing it, same with Transcend, AFAIK when OCing and buying memory above 1066MHz, its best to go for Corsair for reliability, and the extra margin it gives in its products, remember HX450, it's actually a 550w PSU, same analogy here.



Actually Latency is not big deal but when it comes to customer satisfaction ! though transcend AXE RAM DDR2 is not available in INDIA in most of the places try OCing that one i had 2 of them which i given to my friend ! just OCed gr8 & the performance is cool i do trust Corsair - u ask many of them TRANSCEND or KINGSTON ?? which is best also Gskill or Corsair ??


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2009)

king_of all said:


> guys the power is ok with these
> + Cooler master extremepower 500W : 2.5k with zebronics cabinet: 1.5k
> + Seagate 7200.12 or WD Caviar Blue/Green 320Gb hdd
> + APC 800VA UPS:
> cause i lost 2 hdd before to a lausy smps



the prices for 800VA and 1KVA will be almost same, so check while buying the UPS.
I called up APC customer care today and the fella said BR1000Y-IN and another one of 1100VA are available here. will get to know more about these tomorrow, as I am to buy a new UPS tomorrow.

I will suggest you to mark on PSU and UPS, keeping a 20-30 margin is better if you wanna keep your rig running for long(long means 3+ years without changing to new HW). my dad bought an intex UPS at home for the computer just because he wanted to plug in with inverter, they are real shitty.

Have used HP 800VA Premium and microtek 1KVA UPS, no problems, but think HP one is better than the microtek. 
zebronics 600W Pro is equally good or better than coolermaster extreme power 600W in same price


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 31, 2009)

morpheusv6 said:


> What about Intel Atom based systems? How powerful are those for multimedia applications?
> 
> I checked their price, it is just around 3k for both the processor and motherboard. Also, they have very low power requirement.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with Atom based machines?



You mean Atom. E5200 is 10000000 times better than Atom. Even for the purpose you mentioned its too weak to serve. A friend of mine having a PC which is having a 900MHz Atom proccy,  1GB RAM and it took around 2-3 mins to load XP. He doesn't have anything at his startup.

I woudn't even consider Atom if i buy a PC for my office needs. It looks cool by start, but time goes on, you get mad and hit your PC with a baseball bat.


----------



## mad1231moody (Aug 1, 2009)

Need a suggestion for a computer upgrade. My friend's computer went kaput. Now he wants the following parts and the price range is around 15000 Rs.
#1 Motherboard(onboard graphics preferred)
#2 Processor
#3 DDR2 RAM
He has HDD and maybe he won't change the cabinet. But then too feel free to give suggestion on cabinet too.


----------



## rajiv.bandi (Aug 2, 2009)

*Suggestions for New System*

Friends, 
            I am planning to buy a new assembled PC.
 Please let me know your suggestions.
I have shortlisted a few products
Cabinet : CoolerMaster 690
SMPS: Corsair HX620 / TX 750
Processor: E8400 or a Quad Core
Motherboard: Gigabyte 	GA-EG45M-UD2H (looking for Intel G45 or later, no amd)
RAM: 2GB / 4GB (depending on price) (Transend)
Harddisk: Seagate 500GB
Monitor: Dell 2209WA
Also please give suggestions for UPS.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mad1231moody (Aug 2, 2009)

I need a quick suggestion friends. Got to go tomorrow to buy the hardware. Also I want to say that the threshold is around 10-12 k.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 2, 2009)

mad1231moody said:


> Need a suggestion for a computer upgrade. My friend's computer went kaput. Now he wants the following parts and the price range is around 15000 Rs.
> #1 Motherboard(onboard graphics preferred)
> #2 Processor
> #3 DDR2 RAM
> He has HDD and maybe he won't change the cabinet. But then too feel free to give suggestion on cabinet too.



Phenom II X3 720BE :7.5-7.7k
Biostar TA790GXB A2+ :4.8k (or if not available get Biostar TA790GXB A2+ 128M : 5.5k)
Transcend 2x2GB 800MHz :2.4k

________
Personal note : my 1,000th post


----------



## mad1231moody (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh sorry to forget that my friend insists on Intel config. Also the budget is Rs.10-12K


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 3, 2009)

mad1231moody said:


> Oh sorry to forget that my friend insists on Intel config. Also the budget is Rs.10-12K




Intel means ONboard graphics graphics will be horrible


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

mad1231moody said:


> Need a suggestion for a computer upgrade. My friend's computer went kaput. Now he wants the following parts and the price range is around 15000 Rs.
> #1 Motherboard(onboard graphics preferred)
> #2 Processor
> #3 DDR2 RAM
> He has HDD and maybe he won't change the cabinet. But then too feel free to give suggestion on cabinet too.




Intel C2D E7200: 5.5k
Gigabyte G31 based motherboard: 2.5k
ATI HD4670: 4.4k
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz 2x2Gb: 3k


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Suggestions for New System*



rajiv.bandi said:


> Friends,
> I am planning to buy a new assembled PC.
> Please let me know your suggestions.
> I have shortlisted a few products
> ...



hmm. AMD is giving much much more performance if you are looking at dual cores. A 5.5k Phenom II X2 550 easily competes with E8400 that costs above 8k. Moreover, 780G chipset is untouchable by any Intel onboard video chipset.
My suggestion would be this:

Cabinet : CoolerMaster 690
SMPS: Corsair HX620 / TX 750
AMD Phenom II X2 550 for 5.5k or Phenom II X4 940 for 10k
Motherboard: Gigabyte or ASUS 780G based motherboard
RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz 2x2Gb RAM: 3k
Harddisk: Seagate 500GB
Monitor: Dell 2209WA
UPS: APC 800VA or 1100VA


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bad experience at CHENOY TRADE CENTER

Hi all,
Went to Chenoy trade center at Hyd, to get quotes for my new system,
Half of the products are not there with 60-70 % of the shop.
Means They dont even reply for the prices of Keyboard/Mouse. 

Some of them who replied with quotes, are too high. Like giving a difference 1000- 1500 rupees in the case of Graphics card. BTW I asked for Zotac GTX 275. And I got the best quote of 15K. WTF!!!

In case of Mother boards, Boards which I want, are not available. some of them are having, but with once again high prices.

Monitors, huh, One guy gave me a quote for Dell S2409W monitor, he told me 17500.
WTF!!!

Now There was only one shop who gave me some good quotes, but again, high quotes in some components. And he was also not having everything listed in my config.
Below Is my config.

Phenom II X2 550 : Given Price : 6100
Mother board : MSI 770-C35 : Not having the model.
Zotac GTX 275 : 15K
Corsair VX550W : 5700
Corsair Dominator 4 (2x2)GB (DDR2 or DDR3, I forgot) : 3800
WD 640 GB : Around 3100
cooler Master Elite 335 : 2500
Dell S2409 full HD : Not having the model
Acer H233H hull HD : Somewhat around 12.5 -13K
Logitech Wired Combo : 600
LG DVD RW : 1050
APC 1.1kv : somewhere around 4800

I also asked him about intel config, coz he was mainly dealing with Intel CPU+mobos.
He gave me following quotes
E8400 : Between 8500 to 9000                           
Intel Original Mobo for this (DDR3 memory) : 8750
                                         (DDR2 memory) : 5500 approx.

And for i7 he gave me unexpected *27000*. (i7 920 + intel X58 mobo)

Now what should I do? Should I go with this dealer, or should I buy online ? 
My over all budget is 60K at max.

And yes one more thing, 
Do not go in the shop named "Shweta Computers". At CTC.
Extremely bad reception there.
A guy told me He cant give me quotes because I am not gonna buy today. We only give quotes to those who buy their computers today itself. WTF !!! WTF !@!!!
So You give me quotes and I should not check that you have given me proper quotes or not. I should Directly buy from you. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude. That is ridiculously high pricing. My friend bought X2 550 for 5.7k in Hyd. will check with him where he bought. 

Else I think it's better if you order at itwares. 

afaik, Hyderabad dealers and least friendly.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, indeed.
I am also thinking of ordering from ITwares .
And then will assemble the components over here with the help of some local dealer.

thanks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Intel C2D E7200: 5.5k
> Gigabyte G31 based motherboard: 2.5k
> ATI HD4650: 4k
> Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz 2x2Gb: 3k



Isn't the HD4670 available for 4.4k from ITWARES? If so,then why suggesting a 4650? 

@rajiv

Go for Phenom II 920/940. You wont regret with your purchase later. Or else get a Q9550 at least to ensure you have a better Quad core.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

his budget is 12k


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> his budget is 12k



+400 bucks won't be a big thing IMO. Ain't it?

BTW Guys, i OC'ed my E6600 to 3GHz and checked with super-pi 1M. It took 17.635s to finish the 1M calculation. Does this OK for my PC or i miss something? 
In background a lot of applications like KAV,WAMP Server, MySQL,Apache, etc running. That does affect the super-pi results?


----------



## mannrak2003 (Aug 3, 2009)

veroru paniyumille anna?veettil eechayadichirippano?overclock um super piyum?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

^^you alright?

@rajkumar: yes. not  a problem but given his budget I don't think he will go for a GPU.
anyways, config  corrected!


----------



## mkumar (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Guys 
My friend want 2 set up animation training school, He will b buying around 14 systems 4 his school
He has sent me a cofig. please take look at it,
AMD Athlon X2 7750		        3075/-
ASUS M2n68 AM+ 		        2350/-
Ram 4gb DDR2 			        2500/-
HDD250				        2000/-
Lg DVD 				        1050/-
Cabinet ATX				1100/-
Monitor TFT  17’’ NEC		        5750/-
Keyboard Microsoft Combo		750/-
Graphic card G-force 120 Gt 1Gb	2350/-
Cannon Lide 100 scanner 		2932/-
Cannon LBP2900B Laser Printer 	5288/-
Altec Lancing 5.1 with remote 	4150/-
Cable Cat 6e 305 meter 		4500/-
24port switch with 2 giga port 	2850/-

Thanks in advance


----------



## satyamy (Aug 3, 2009)

mkumar said:


> Hi, Guys
> My friend want 2 set up animation training school, He will b buying around 14 systems 4 his school
> He has sent me a cofig. please take look at it,
> AMD Athlon X2 7750         3075/-
> ...


 when qty is 14
y all amd 
why not 7 intel & 7 amd
try variation for future convenience


----------



## rajiv.bandi (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks desiibond & rajkumar for ur suggestions
I never tried AMD before. So I am not sure.

No offence guys but I'll go for Intel this time. Probably will try AMD for the next one.
Any suggestions for the G45 motherboards?
Is GA-EG45M-UD2H available in India?

Also for APC , as I want to go for a 620W or 750W psu, will 800VA be sufficient?
I just checked the APC site. Looks like it suggests otherwise.
Can u tell me what are the prices for both(800VA & 1100VA) models here in bangalore?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

rajiv.bandi said:


> thanks desiibond & rajkumar for ur suggestions
> I never tried AMD before. So I am not sure.
> 
> No offence guys but I'll go for Intel this time. Probably will try AMD for the next one.
> ...



Its all up to  Intel / AMD 

G45 ??  go for P45 G chipsets have on board video AFAIK 

But this year is AMD's year  such powerful CPU's @ affordable price , which i am using is 1000 times satisfied for its power - its in siggy


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to buy below configuration this week. This machine will be primarily used for lab activity (at one time 5-6 Virtual machines) for studies and very few times for games. Please suggest be if any configuration changes needed. My budget was 60K but it seems like I need to take it to 70K. 

I do not want to go for Intel Core i7 - 920 as I need more memory (at least 6GB TRI channel) and DDR3 cost is quite high and it cost me around 90K if I go for it and I don't think it is worth if quad core should handle the load at low cost. *Please correct me if I am wrong, I would also ready to consider core i7 920 solution if it is really makes a big difference with performance.
*
After research for some time, I have decided on below configuration. Please suggest me if any modification requires. I have not decided yet on  SMPS,  Case  and  Cooler as thinking about which would be best value for money if it does not have much impact on performance.

I have added the similar configuration post in hardware prise section. Please reply on hat post or here for current cost for below components.

My first preference is performance with virtual machines and not much concern about games. Cost is also not a problem but do not want to spend more money if it does not worth. I am marking my current selection with BLUE color, please do let me know if any correction needed.

Unfortunately I am not able to create a new threads, If someone can create it on my behalf that would be great. I am getting below information under posting rules.
"You *may not* post new threads". 


CPU
* Intel quad core q9550*

Motherboard
* ASUS P5Q-E*

Graphic Card
* MSI R4850 T2D512 (Radeon HD4850) - 512 MB/1GB*

RAM
* G skill 4gb pi 8500 (2gb * 2) = Total 8 GB*
*Note: I am planning to buy dual memory module (2 sets = Total 8GB)
Which memory module would be better Corsair /  G skill?
I found big difference with cost in 800 MHz/1066MHz frequency memory module? Will 800 MHz RAM should be good enough to perform?*

HDD
* Western Digital Sata 2  500 GB (32 MB Buffer)*
*Do I need a floppy drive to load SATA drivers?*

Case 
* NV CM 690 Nvidia Edition*
Cooler Master 690 
*Should I go for "NV CM 690 Nvidia Edition" or "Cooler Master 690 with extra fans"? *

SMPS (minimum 650W) 
* Corsair VX650*
PC Power & Cooling Turbo Cool 860W PSU
Antec NeoPower 650W PSU
Coolermaster Real Power M700 PSU
Corsair’s HX 620
Corsair’s TX 650
*VIP 750 watt only costs 4500 Rs. where other costs more than 6500 Rs. Is it worth to go for 6500 + ? Please suggest, If there are any good products with more watt power and with same performance.*

Cooler
Thermalright Ultra 120 true blk
* Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler*
*I think I will go with "Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler", what do you say?*

Thermal Compounds
 Arctic Silver 5 (3.5gms) - If cooler does not have any
*Do I really need it, I think  Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler should get some with it, Right?*

LCD
Samsung 2233SW
* Dell S2209W* 
*Which one I should go for?*

UPS 
* APC 650kva*

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

sunil1882 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to buy below configuration this week. This machine will be primarily used for lab activity (at one time 5-6 Virtual machines) for studies and very few times for games. Please suggest be if any configuration changes needed. My budget was 60K but it seems like I need to take it to 70K.
> 
> ...





The configuration u have mentioned is may be reaching 65K to 70K . if u r in 70K budget u can go for AMD phenom 2 955 & DDR3

First of all , i should ask u a question did u heard about the Phenom 2 ??? from AMD 



Cause for 70K ? u can have config which is almost same powerful as corei7 


*Any way i ll quote the configuration *

*AMD phenom 2 955  => 13K 
MSI GD70 / ASUS M4A79- Deluxe =>11.5K
Corsair 2 X 2GB 1333Mhz => 4.7K
Palit GTX 275 / sapphire HD4890 1Ghz atomic =>13.5K
Cooler master Hyper 212 2FANS w/ ACF MX-2 => 2400 + 350 => 2750
Cooler master 690 cabinet => 4K
Corsair TX650 =>6.7K
LG /Samsung DVdrW =>1K
SAMSUNG 2233SW HD =>9.5K
Seagate /WD 1TB HDD =>4.6K
APC 1100VA =>4.7K*

its up to 73K its 10Xtimes more faster than ur config


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

^^that's a superb config!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

here is core i7 config:

core i7 920: 14k
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5: 16k
Corsair 3 X 2GB 1333Mhz => 7K
Palit GTX260 Sonic =>10.5k or GTS250 in SLI: 14k or GTX275 : 13.5k
Cooler master 690 cabinet => 4K
Corsair TX650 =>6.7K
LG /Samsung DVdrW =>1K
Dell 2209W =>9k
Seagate /WD 1TB HDD =>4.6K
APC 1100VA =>4.7K

total: 74k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

^^^ wow corei7 config for 74K


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you damngoodman999 and desiibond for quick reply

>>> First of all, i should ask u a question did u heard about the Phenom 2 ??? from AMD
I heard a little but did not read much about it. But if it 10 times faster I would definitely have a quick look on configuration suggested by both of you.

*Assuming that my previous configuration is out now if new configuration cost similar or +5 , which out of two is better. Phenom 2 / core i7 920*
As you mentioned Phenom 2 is 10 times faster than my given configuration.

Also prizes you specified, are they for Mumbai as I feel that they differs a little when I last checked with primeabgb.
For core i7 920 and Intel Core i7 - 920 @ 2.66GHz cost was about 32500
As I said cost does not matter if it is worth. *It would be really grateful if you can help me finding current best cost for your configuration.* You guys should have better contacts than me. Hope its is fine with you.   

Desiibond, In your configuration you did not mentioned Cooler, *does it mean stock cooler should be fine for core i7 920? *I don’t usually do overclocking.

I will ask for quotation for both configurations. And will post here soon.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

core i7 920's price is 14.5k and not 32.5k

1) do not get Intel motherboard. Get Gigabyte or ASUS or EVGA offerings.
2) Phenom II is a terrific processor and gives superb performance in gaming and Phenom II X4 955 is an allrounder but considering that you have 70k or so budget, I would suggest core i7 over phenom II
3) if you are not doing any overclocking, you can stick to stock cooler, given that your CPU has enough airflow. core i7 runs a bit hot. You can monitor the temperatures of i7 intially and post them here. we can then check if aftermarket cooler is necessary or not.


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry I was talking about (Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 + core i7 920) = 32.5 K. So is it correct cost as it is showing 2.5K difference with your quoted cost 30K? I will check with vendor again.

Thanks.




desiibond said:


> core i7 920's price is 14.5k and not 32.5k
> 
> 1) do not get Intel motherboard. Get Gigabyte or ASUS or EVGA offerings.
> 2) Phenom II is a terrific processor and gives superb performance in gaming and Phenom II X4 955 is an allrounder but considering that you have 70k or so budget, I would suggest core i7 over phenom II
> 3) if you are not doing any overclocking, you can stick to stock cooler, given that your CPU has enough airflow. core i7 runs a bit hot. You can monitor the temperatures of i7 intially and post them here. we can then check if aftermarket cooler is necessary or not.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

sunil1882 said:


> Sorry I was talking about (Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 + core i7 920) = 32.5 K. So is it correct cost as it is showing 2.5K difference with your quoted cost 30K? I will check with vendor again.
> 
> Thanks.



If u r going for corei7 the GPU is main sacrifice !! 

can u tell which purpose u really gona use , if u r gaming then go for AMD phenom 2 

If its some work purpose u want stability & more power then go for Corei7 


If u r going for gaming u need best GPU & CPU which do not Bottlenecks the GPU 

As for me i choose GTX295 from palit its now available for 27K which is fastest card in the world


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

true and if he can just increase budget by 3k, he can get GTX275 and that would be a killer rig.

i7+6Gbram+GTX275!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

yes GTX 275 + corei7 920 would be gr8


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 4, 2009)

This machine will be used 95 % for virtual machines for doing labs. (For example - VMWARE or HYPER-v installed and I may need to start 4-7 machines on while testing). These machines will be only switched on while testing so you can say only for 2-3 hours testing. (MCSE Labs, windows 2003, windows 2008, exchange 2010)

I may play few games for initial stage (only for few days) but I usually avoid them later as it affect my studies. In fact I am ok to spend as less as possible on graphic card to save that amout to spend on cooling. (Though I think I will go with stock cooler for time being)

I think we are going in right direction and core i7 920 with 6Gb seems like right solution. Just hoping that it should cost the same amount mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

hmm. not sure if core i7 supports virtualization. will check and let you know.


----------



## mkumar (Aug 5, 2009)

satyamy said:


> when qty is 14
> y all amd
> why not 7 intel & 7 amd
> try variation for future convenience


Ok, i understand d convenience,
But about d remaining things do they sound OK


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. not sure if core i7 supports virtualization. will check and let you know.



Yup, core i7 supports virtualization.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

@sunil, for virtualization and multi tasking Core i7 is unbeatable. Don't consider anything else. Get it for all the PCs and you won't regret!

Only thing is that you need to have a proper airflow. There is a separate threat for any discussion related to core i7 where i7 owners reply to all queries and you will get lot more info there.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 5, 2009)

sunil1882 said:


> This machine will be used 95 % for virtual machines for doing labs. (For example - VMWARE or HYPER-v installed and I may need to start 4-7 machines on while testing). These machines will be only switched on while testing so you can say only for 2-3 hours testing. (MCSE Labs, windows 2003, windows 2008, exchange 2010)
> 
> I may play few games for initial stage (only for few days) but I usually avoid them later as it affect my studies. In fact I am ok to spend as less as possible on graphic card to save that amout to spend on cooling. (Though I think I will go with stock cooler for time being)
> 
> ...



Corei7 is workstation processor  , It runs hotter than all other processor - if u use SERVER 2008 though u need better cooling as for running for more days continuously

go for Core2Quad 9550 in this if u use for  your purpose it runs cooler , Corei7 MAX load reaches 80c

Only high performance corei7 should be used not for continuous stability , if u r using for Big multitasking u can go with Corei7 not for testing & server purpose


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just noticed below link  (Same configuration as our but seems like both hyper-V and vmware does nork, checking for more detail) 
*communities.vmware.com/message/1113365


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ I WOULD SUGGEST YOU TO GO WITH q9550 THIS WILL HELP YOU


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 5, 2009)

ya...I will check for it..



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ I WOULD SUGGEST YOU TO GO WITH q9550 THIS WILL HELP YOU


----------



## delhiuser (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I'm going to upgrade my system with following configuration-
Intel Mobo - DG43NB or DG35EC
CPU - E7400
RAM - DDR2 800MHz - 4 GB

However, I've no idea regarding AMD CPU & compatible mobo. Therefore, please suggest me mobo (integrated graphic & sound card will be better), cpu, ram, DVD writer, cabinet (with smps) etc. My budget 15-16 k.

Thanks in advance,
Anand


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X2 550: 5.5k or AMD Athlon II X2 250: 4.4k
Gigabyte 780G chipset based mobo: 4.5k
Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 RAM: 3k or Transcend DDR2 800MHz DDR2 2x2Gb: 2.5k
Samsung dvd burner: 1.1k
zebronics reaper: 2k


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 6, 2009)

mannrak2003 said:


> veroru paniyumille anna?veettil eechayadichirippano?overclock um super piyum?



 . Appa intha forum'la enna post pannanum? Neenga ethukku inga vantheenga?



delhiuser said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm going to upgrade my system with following configuration-
> Intel Mobo - DG43NB or DG35EC
> ...



Go for what desiibond suggests. Its a way better than the config mentioned by you. Coz the IGP of Intel Chipsets sucks to core and AMD 780G rocks AFAIK. So dont hesitate to try out the AMD variant. Its so good to praise. Nowadays i heard from lot of my friends positively about the AMD than the past. Even i do want to give it a try, and i will.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 7, 2009)

hi.. i am thinking of buying a LCD wide monitor >= 18.5". 
Today i have seen my frind's samsung 733 17" monitor and played a dvdrip which has 672*288 resolution and it was soo bad. lot of pixelatoin and very low refresh rate. 
heres the link to that monitor specs..
*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...&subtype=desktopmonitor&model_cd=LS17CMNSFUXL

if 17" monitor is like this then wat abt 18.5" or greater?

I use my computer for watching movies. so wat shud i do? anybody watching axxo, fxg, fxm, keltz movies on their LCD monitors?? 
Please help!! what is the quality on those monitors?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 7, 2009)

looks like that particular video was pretty bad rip. 19" is a good buy for your rig for watching movies.

PS: Buy original. you need not worry about pixelation etc


----------



## prvprv (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply desiibond  
"Buy original" u mean Original DVD?? my collection is full of dvdrips


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you desiibond and damngoodman999 for your suggestions.

I was checking last week for Hyper-V on Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 and finally found that F4 BIOS update resolve the issue. 

Will update you after purchase.

Thanks again.




desiibond said:


> @sunil, for virtualization and multi tasking Core i7 is unbeatable. Don't consider anything else. Get it for all the PCs and you won't regret!
> 
> Only thing is that you need to have a proper airflow. There is a separate threat for any discussion related to core i7 where i7 owners reply to all queries and you will get lot more info there.


----------



## acewin (Aug 9, 2009)

sunil1882 said:


> Thank you desiibond and damngoodman999 for your suggestions.
> 
> I was checking last week for Hyper-V on Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 and finally found that F4 BIOS update resolve the issue.
> 
> ...



you can do virtualization on all systems, that is software virtualization.
a processor supports virtualization means it supports HW virtualization.
core i7 are big winners of multitasking sure, because multiple core matters.
Also, in case of RAM you need loads of RAM, you would be knowing if you have got your experience on it. I do vmware based virtualzation for my own work, but the proccy does not supports HW virtualization. Idly you will be able to run 4-6 VMware based virtual machines with good performance(in fact very good) with this setup(if you do SW virtualization). HW virtualization is quiet a boost, but I have not done it yet. Also, the thread link you gave is for virtualization of 64-bit OSes, and they I think need HW support.
HW virtualization is big step. You need to little bios setting for that.
SW virtualization I have seen are RAM hoggers. So generally you put 1GB RAM per VM and that is why I said 4-6. 

for gfx card get something cooler. HD4850 will require quiet much power and will have higher temps.
as per your needs dont go more than GTX250, if not much in playing games.

Buy 2 HDDs, virtualization is equally strainful or HDDs. so keep your OS and VMs on separate HDD(not just separate partitions). 
try buying cheap HDD 2nd hand from bazaar section, if u wanna increase performance and life so that you are able to run one VM on one HDD.

also a bigger screen helps. Because you will certainly want to run VMs are in 1024x768 or lil better 1180x864 for better visibility. I run RHEL5, and most of the windows fill up the whole screen in case of 800x600 res. get Dell S2409 it will be nice, can get in around 13K

finally get good good cooling for i7, also i7 vs Q9550 you will find quiet a big difference in virtualization and multi-tasking
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also, not just that you can use external HDDs to for doing your VM setup.


----------



## acewin (Aug 9, 2009)

check this *it.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=3583&p=3


----------



## heman12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, guys to checkout latest prices of PC chekout this website,
www.theitwares.com


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

@heman12, stop spamming posts with that reference.


----------



## sunil1882 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Acewin.

Hi All,
Here are last few queries I am having. Please help me with them.

Cooler queries
============
For cooler I feel I will go with either "Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU Cooler" or "Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler". 
My first preference is "Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU Cooler" (Reason - It is very quiet and have shown very good results till now).

Is it available at Lamington   Road?
I may go for "Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler" if "Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 CPU Cooler" is not available.

I have heard that Thermalright TRUE (For 1366 socket) is best cooler for i7 but also found that it is very noisy (28 dba).

Any suggestions for other coolers which may perform better that two and which are quiet?

Graphic Card
============
I want to save as much as I can on graphic card as it does not have any negative affect with performance with virtualization. I would love to get something with low noise and cool. Could anyone suggest a decent cool GPU in 3K-5K Range  (Not for Games as I am not a gamer, just for good output for 22’’ monitor)? 



Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

9600GT and HD4670


----------



## prvprv (Aug 10, 2009)

prvprv said:


> hi.. i am thinking of buying a LCD wide monitor >= 18.5".
> Today i have seen my frind's samsung 733 17" monitor and played a dvdrip which has 672*288 resolution and it was soo bad. lot of pixelatoin and very low refresh rate.
> heres the link to that monitor specs..
> *www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...&subtype=desktopmonitor&model_cd=LS17CMNSFUXL
> ...



Forgot to tell u that the motherboard of that PC is "Mercury 845" with onboard video. Proccy is p4 2.6GHz . so... is the mobo  reason for bad quality?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 10, 2009)

prvprv said:


> Forgot to tell u that the motherboard of that PC is "Mercury 845" with onboard video. Proccy is p4 2.6GHz . so... is the mobo  reason for bad quality?



A 19" Monitor would be good, but you dont expect it to play HD Video as ur system is too weak to handle it... Now, its upto you.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ he is just playing DVD video it seems as per his post.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> A 19" Monitor would be good, but you dont expect it to play HD Video as ur system is too weak to handle it... Now, its upto you.



mine is C2D E7200 wid Gigabyte G31 mobo. How about adding a graphics card wid DVI port?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> ^^ he is just playing DVD video it seems as per his post.


its not even dvd its just dvdrip


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

for HD playback, I think a 9400GT should be just fine. MSI one comes with VGA, DVI and HDMI ports I think and costs around 2.5k (total VFM)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and btw, DVDrip toh Pentium III bhi play karega


----------



## prvprv (Aug 10, 2009)

all i worry is about the smoothness and sharpness of the video when compared to normal CRT monitors.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw im searching for a LCD monitor with the viewing angles >= 176/176 degrees


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 10, 2009)

prvprv said:


> mine is C2D E7200 wid Gigabyte G31 mobo. How about adding a graphics card wid DVI port?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Adding gfx card to ur system? Or for the system u mentioned in ur prev post? Man its confusiong?????


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

prvprv said:


> all i worry is about the smoothness and sharpness of the video when compared to normal CRT monitors.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> btw im searching for a LCD monitor with the viewing angles >= 176/176 degrees



hmm. you may need a non-TN panel for that viewing angle. Check with Emmarbee, he is doing a lot of R&D on quality panel monitors these days


----------



## prvprv (Aug 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Adding gfx card to ur system? Or for the system u mentioned in ur prev post? Man its confusiong?????



adding gfx card to my system (c2d, g31) for dvi support and high quality video
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> hmm. you may need a non-TN panel for that viewing angle. Check with Emmarbee, he is doing a lot of R&D on quality panel monitors these days



yaa but those will be costlier i think


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

the more you pay, the better product you get


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 10, 2009)

prvprv said:


> adding gfx card to my system (c2d, g31) for dvi support and high quality video



Get a 9400/9500GT if you're not much into gaming. Thats more than enuff for playing a HQ Video. From ATi, get a HD4670.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> the more you pay, the better product you get


hey u hav dell198  monitor!! why dont u tell abt ur movie watching experience on ur monitor especially dvdrips


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

mine monitor has  19:10 aspect ratio so you will still see those black bands on top and bottom.

But the clarity is pretty good. I mostly use DVDs or 720p videos these days. Some prints that i downloaded (those 300/400Mb prints) totally suck on my monitor. 

if  you download dvdrips, 19.5" with 16:9 resolution should be perfect for movie watching but make sure that the video quality is good and pick 700Mb or higher sized prints.


----------



## prvprv (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes the least file size in my collection is 700Mb. In recent days its keltz's releases which are normally BR Rips with nearly 702*288 resolution. i think thats equal to 720p video. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2009)

prvprv said:


> Yes the least file size in my collection is 700Mb. In recent days its keltz's releases which are normally BR Rips with nearly 702*288 resolution. i think thats equal to 720p video. Correct me if i am wrong.


720p means 1280x720.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

720p videos that I use are around 6-7Gb in size and they offer stunning quality on my 19" display.


----------



## delhiuser (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks desiibond & rajkumar_pb for your quick reply. I've few queries as follows-

1) Re mobo - I checked deltapage & itwares, they listed 4 models of gigabyte mobo (GA-MA78GM-S2HP, GA-MA78GPM-DS2H, GA-MA78G-DS3H, MA78GM-US2H). Which model is best & suitable to my purpose? Will it support duel independent display (I'll connect LG cathode ray monitor & Samsung 2033 LCD)? Which model of mobo have onboard graphics & sound card?

2) Re Samsung DVD Rewriter - In the past, I've some problem with samsung & LG optical drives. I'm considering sony this time, any comment?

3) Please specify model number of Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 RAM.

Purpose: Normal office work (MS office, Adobe acrobat professional, open office etc), Photo editing (Photoshop), Internet (Surfing, download, upload etc), Video editing, some publication work (pagemaker, InDesign).

Please share some thoughts on 790 boards &  Phenom X3 710/720.

Thanks,
Anand


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

1) S2HP for good onboard audio, US2H for powersavings and overclocking stability, DS3H for crossfire, DS2H for crossfire and more reliable power.
2) whatever writer you pick, it's your luck that decides 
3) That is the model number I think (XMS2)
4) My pick would be X2 550 or X4 920 atleast (9k-9.5k). for video editing, definitely X4 920 or 940BE


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

@ delhiuser - stay away from sony & asus drives.... these are ****ing bad.

Buy samsung SH-S223F ( or LG H22N or H55N ) instead...been using it & I can say it's really  a good one

For MB get Asrock K10N78M ( 2.6K ) - it supports DVI & VGA both coupled with Phenom II X4 940


----------



## prvprv (Aug 11, 2009)

purchasing of monitor delayed. thinking of getting a new 500GB SATA HDD by this weekend. which one to buy ?? seagate or WD?? My PC will be on for 16 hrs a day.
btw what abt warranty, RMA etc ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ Plz go for Seagate : Though both of them have same performance But in warranty Seagate hands down


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ Plz go for Seagate : Though both of them have same performance But in warranty Seagate hands down


Seagate is good but purchasing is like lottery, remember the 7200.11 Firmware Fiasco? Made my life hell and destroyed a lot of irreplaceable data(the torrents ran out of seeds later). WD is extremely relieble and both WD and Seagate gives 5 yrs warranty now, so WD is definitely a better choice.


----------



## anuragingle (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Can anyone suggest the CHEAPEST configuration with prices for watching full HD 1080p movies?

My main requirements are 22/24 inch LCD monitor and 500 GB hard disk

BTW can u give me mumbai prices?

Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

define cheap. for some even a 50k rig is cheap one


----------



## anuragingle (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry for the ambiguity desibond, lets say budget under 25000
dont need dvd-writer, speakers, keyboard/mouse.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

CPU: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200: 2.9k
mobo: Gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2: 2.6k
RAM: Corsair XMS2 2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz Ram: 2.7k-3k
Palit/MSI 9400GT with HDMI out and 512Mb memory: 3k
Dell 2209W: 9.2k or Samsung 2233sw: 9.5k
Seagate 500Gb HDD (7200.12 series): 2.7k
Zebronics cabinet with a good PSU: 2k-2.5k
APC 650VA UPS: 2.5k-3k (not sure what exact price is)


----------



## anuragingle (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks desiibond, goes a little over budget but looks like the best option


----------



## delhiuser (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks desiibond & topgear for your suggestion. I've decided on following config- 

AMD Phenom II X2 550
Gigabyte 780G chipset based mobo MA78GM-US2H
Transcend DDR2 800MHz DDR2 2x2Gb (I can buy Corsair XMS2 2x2GB DDR2 RAM, however I'm not sure about its advantages apart from 10 yrs warranty)
Samsung SH-S223F
Zebronics reaper

I'll use following hardware from my old system-
Samsung 2033 Lcd
LG CRT 15in monitor
Seagate SATA (7200.10) HDD 160 GB & Seagate PATA 80 GB
LAN card on PCI slot (onboard lan card for net conn & 2nd lan card for home network)
TVS Gold KB & Logitech optical mouse.

If anything wrong with above config, please let me know.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2009)

No there is nothing wrong with your config.

If you are not going to OC your ram then transcend value rams are perfectly OK. The only advantage corsair has it comes with heat spreader ( or heat sink  I would say )


----------



## delhiuser (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks topgear for your reply.
I'll not do OC.


----------



## techo dude (Aug 18, 2009)

*Problem With Dvd Drive*

[FONT=&quot]My system specification is as follows.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Processor Intel Pentium 4 2.80 GHz [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ram: 1024 Mb DDR 2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stnadared VGA graphics adaptor [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]250 GB hard disk drive with Moser Bear DH-22A8S [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]As DVD/CD-ROM drive [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Windows vista ultimate 32 bit operating system.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Problem: Over the last few days my DVD/ CD-Rom Drive is unable to read or write any CD or DVD. Whenever I insert a DVD or CD the following message appears.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Can you help me with this problem? Also please suggest a 19” LCD monitor and a midrange graphics card for the upcoming release of Windows 7.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Thanks in advance.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

Upload your image to any free image hosting website like imageshack.us or tinypic.com. Can't see your image if locally uploaded.

Dell E1909W @ 6.8k is good.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2009)

Well guys, my old CRT gave away last night and I'll be getting a new LCD this week, budget 10k max, do not need HD.

My Choices are:

1.Samsung 2033SW/2033SWPLUS.
2.Samsung T190(looks damnright sexy, good specs too, but worried about the power switch touch sensor, not sure that it will hold out long enough)
3.AOC F19 FOVI(looks good but need info on warranty, apparently AOC india website is marked by google as malicious and avast blocks access to it)
4.LG 20" LCD(specs are same as 2033SW).

Please advice, and mention the prices.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

My pick would 2033SW for 7k or AOC F19 for 6.5k.


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 to Samsung 2033SW


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 19, 2009)

tkin said:


> Well guys, my old CRT gave away last night and I'll be getting a new LCD this week, budget 10k max, do not need HD.
> 
> My Choices are:
> 
> ...



2033SW resolution is 1600 X 900 for IMO i hate that ! cause this resolution almost takes higher resolution if it comes to gaming , Then T190 is my fav also for gaming 2ms is good for gaming GTG - grey to grey , classy 

1440 X 900 can max games with ur 9800GTX


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

^^ i think 9800gtx can easily take 1600 X 900. my HD4770 easily does gaming on 1440x900 and I don't think 1600x900 should be a problem for 9800GTX.

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/xfx_9800gtx/6.htm

this card does 37fps in Crysis at 2xAA and # Advanced settings to medium


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ i think 9800gtx can easily take 1600 X 900. my HD4770 easily does gaming on 1440x900 and I don't think 1600x900 should be a problem for 9800GTX.
> 
> *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/xfx_9800gtx/6.htm
> 
> this card does 37fps in Crysis at 2xAA and # Advanced settings to medium


I plan on gaming at Highest Settings with AA turned off, Crysis can be played @ 20FPs due to motion compensation. I know I can do that @ 1440x900 but not so sure about 1600x900.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> 2033SW resolution is 1600 X 900 for IMO i hate that ! cause this resolution almost takes higher resolution if it comes to gaming , Then T190 is my fav also for gaming 2ms is good for gaming GTG - grey to grey , classy
> 
> 1440 X 900 can max games with ur 9800GTX


I know T190 is great, but I am a bit worried about that touch sensor thing, my experiance about these things are not so great.

Right know T190 looks sweet.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> My pick would 2033SW for 7k or AOC F19 for 6.5k.


AOC warranty? Need info on that, I am not so confident about a company whose website is plagued with malware.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello every one
i'll buy desktop computer within 25 k to 30k
can u please suggest a configuration of AMD machine please with in this budget
i'll play games like crysis and other games and all other normal works
also want a future proof rig
it'll be helpful if u suggest Amd configh so price will be less 
please tell me
i live in Kolkata
thanks


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

Phenom II X2 545 @ 5k OR Athlon II X2 240 @ 3.4k
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H @ 4.5k
2x2GB Kingston RAM @ 2.5k
GTS 250 512MB @ 7.3k OR HD4850 @ 6.5k OR 9600GT @ 5k [As budget permits]
Corsair VX450W @ 4k
Seagate 7200.12/Samsung Spinpoint F2 Ecogreen 500GB @ 2.7k
CM Elite 334 @ 2k
AOC 19" LCD monitor @ 6.5k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1.1k
Kbd + Mouse = Rs.600

Remove what you don't need please.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks
i'm waiting for others to reply


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

^ A wise thing to do... Patience is a virtue.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry buddy i don't want to hurt u
just i'll take 7 days to finalise my desktop
i'll think of every one's suggestion
so i'm waiting for others to reply
thanks buddy


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ Techalomaniac suggestion on your rig is very good.

BTw, do you need monitor, spkear etc. Please do clarify correctly what you need in your budget from the next time coz it will make the suggestion giving process much easier & will make no confusion.

Don't forget to buy a UPS for your rig. Atleast 600VA.

If you don't wish to upgrade your GFx card you can go for CM 500W ( extreme power series ) @ Rs. 3K. BUt Corsair VX450W is highly recommended.

You can get zebronics bijli cabby without PSU @ Rs. 1.1K which is very good.

Get the seagate HDD or you can opt for western digital.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 20, 2009)

I need monitor ups and sound box
i need a whole desk top
with in budget of 30k
can be increased also to some extent
please suggest me a AMD rig as the price will be less
thanks buddy


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

go with What Techalomainac suggestioned. go for the Phenom II and if AOC support is not good in your locality, go for Samsung 2033SW for 7.2k or Dell 1909W.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2009)

@ drsubhadip - 

Athlon II X2 240 @ 3.4k
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H @ 4.5k
2x1 GB Kingston/Transcend RAM @ 1.5k
Powercolor HD4850 @ 6.5k
CM 500W Extreme Power plus @ 3K
Seagate 7200.12 500GB @ 2.7k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.1k
AOC 19" LCD monitor @ 6.5k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1.1k
Kbd + Mouse = Rs.600
Digital or Numeric UPS Rs. 1.6K

Total 32.5K

BTW, go with 9600Gt & zebroics platium 500W PSU. You can save another 2.5K


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank u very much for ur help topgear 
  thanks everyone  
i'm still waiting for others to reply 
i'll wait for another 2 days
ok thanks buddy


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 21, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> Thank u very much for ur help topgear
> thanks everyone
> i'm still waiting for others to reply
> i'll wait for another 2 days
> ok thanks buddy



No need to wait Phenom 2 or Athlon 2 is the choices for u 

Phenom 2 is my choice


----------



## kurtailed (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase a budget PC (in Delhi) with full HD capability, smooth OS functioning (Vista/Windows 7) and good enough gaming performance (just OK performance will also do).

My budget is ~25K. 

Please suggest the best config available in this budget..I know its on lower side but lets see....

Also, no preference among AMD or Intel..basically whatever gives the best performance will do..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

is it including monitor, speakers and UPS?


----------



## kurtailed (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey..thanx for the reply..

Yes I will purchase a new monitor..

Also, I will sell my existing oldie...I think it might go for 3-4K..so that can be added in the budget..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

Athlon II X2 240: 3.4k-3.5k
ASUS M3A68-EM: 4.2k-4.5k
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz 2Gb x2: 1.5k each
Western Digital Green or Seagate 7200.12 500Gb HDD: 2.7k
Corsair VX450W: 4.2k
Samsung 2233SW: 9.5k or Samsung 2033SW: 7k
Zebronics Bijli: 1.5k
Samsung DVD buirner: 1.1k
APC 650VA UPS
Altec Lansing BXR1221 2.1 speakers


----------



## kurtailed (Aug 23, 2009)

wow..seems like a good config considering the budget..

Was wondering whether I can get a graphics card to go wid d specs dat uve provided by adding 3-4K more?

Thanks 4 d help!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

for 4.5k, you can get 9600GT or HD4670.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello every one
with the help me other forum members at last i've finalised my desk top
Amd phenom 2 x2 550 be.
Gigabyte ma78gm us2h
4gb kingston ddr2 800
seagate 7200.12 500 gb
hd 4850
corsair vx 450w
zebronics bigli
samsung 2233 sw
altec lansing bxr 1221
lg sata dvd writer
kbd'møuse
apc 650va

what do u think guys   how will be this          can any one tell me the total price and help me to buy it from Kolkata
thanks every one


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

^^just wait for a week. Looks like 785G mobos have made their way into Indian market and MSI model is available for some 4.5k and ASUS's is availble for 6.5k (at lynx-india). But you will be needing DDR3 for that.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 25, 2009)

Do u want me to wait for buying my rig.   
Ok but then how my specification will change then


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

Amd phenom 2 x2 550 be.
Gigabyte/ASUS/MSI 785G based board
4gb Transcend DDR3 1333MHz (2Gb stick costs around 1.7k right now I think).
seagate 7200.12 500 gb
hd 4850
corsair vx 450w
zebronics bigli
samsung 2233 sw
altec lansing bxr 1221
lg sata dvd writer
kbd'møuse
apc 650va


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Amd phenom 2 x2 550 be.
> Gigabyte/ASUS/MSI 785G based board
> 4gb Transcend DDR3 1333MHz (2Gb stick costs around 1.7k right now I think).
> seagate 7200.12 500 gb
> ...



hmmm what a great rig it'll be also future proof;how much it'll cost please tell me the total price please


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

maybe a thousand bucks to two thousand bucks more than what the earlier config was.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Amd phenom 2 x2 550 be.
> Gigabyte/ASUS/MSI 785G based board
> 4gb Transcend DDR3 1333MHz (2Gb stick costs around 1.7k right now I think).
> seagate 7200.12 500 gb
> ...



can u please specify the model number me the motherboard so that i can take price value from local vendor please


----------



## abhi1301 (Aug 25, 2009)

Guys I have a Stupid query here lots of boards the specs say IEEE1394 and RJ35 ports wat are these supposed to mean are they DVI out.s or somehing plz help 

Thanx in advance. 

also if someone follows digit regularly and can help me with the award winning mobo and speakers in their shootout/buyers guide/ annual review etc.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2009)

IEEE1394 is the firewire port - many high end cameras and expensive external hdds uses this for data transfer as it is faster than USB 2.0
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_1394_interface

RJ45 ( not RJ35 ) is the ethernet or LAN port where you usually plug in your network cable or the cable that comes out from your ADSL modem to browse net 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ45

Mobos change a lot from time to time - what is best today will not be a best buy a few months later.

Let us know your budget for speaker & mobo & which platform you wanna go - intel or AMD ?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> can u please specify the model number me the motherboard so that i can take price value from local vendor please



we are not sure which boards are going to be available in India


----------



## shadpow (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I wish to get a PC with intel i920 processor but i am confused for other hard wares. My budget is 40-45k. I am stuck with various Questions
1) Which motherboard (intel,asus,gigabyte... )?
2) Which ram? I am thinking of 4 Gb?
3) Graphics CArd?
4) HDD 1TB
5) Coolents? etc... If i missed oops Mioitor nd others?

Any other gud processor u think?

I am in Mumbai. Can u plz tell me Place in mumbai to buy these stuffs New in Mumbai So does not Know much? I have heard Abt Lamington road though. Any Particular Shop there?


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't get me wrong but 40-45K is not enough to buy a core i7 based rig coz a core i7 920 will cost you Rs. 14.5K & MSI x58 pro mobo will cost you Rs. 13K. 3x 1GB of DDr3 will cost you Rs. 4.5K or 3x 2Gb will cost you Rs. 9-10K as x58 supports triple channel.

For gfx card nothing less than GTX260 would be a good choice for core i7. GTx 260 costs Rs. 10.5K.

1TB HDD costs Rs. 4.5K. So the whole deal will cost you nearly 50K.

BTW, you need a monitor, a good PSU like corsair VX550 atleast @ Rs. 6K and a cabby with good ventilation. A good cpu cooler is also required if you want to OC.

Increase your budget to 75-80K 

For a good shop in your city try this one :
*www.theitwares.com/
*www.theitwares.com/


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

True. 70k is bare minimum for quality core i7 system. You can buy it for 50k too but you need to use a 2k gpu, 300 bucks mouse and k/b and cheap grade PSU etc, which is not worthy.

Go for Core2quad/duo if you are inclined towards Intel or AMD Phenom II X4 if you are inclined towards AMD.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh

i'm now almost finalised my rigcontacted supreme,lalani,saboo,vedant and exodus website..tathagata
ultimately my rig is like this.will buy this on next 1st september.i'm very happy with the pricing of vedanti'm also very much impressed with talking with Tathagato of exodus
he helped me a lot
i'm very much thank ful to him for helping me for the correct balance of value for money desktop   .thanks buddyin my view every one should contact him before buying any computer related things .best of luck buddy as ur price is best among all the shop In chadni chak kolkata except vedant.
Carry on the good work.his mobile number is 09432876818


ultimately my rig is like this
amd phenom 2 x2 550 be @5150
gigabyte ma78gpm-ds2h
or 
gigabyte ma78gm-us2h@4600


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2009)

For mobo - get the 2nd one


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh

i'm now almost finalised my rigcontacted supreme,lalani,saboo,vedant and exodus website..tathagata
ultimately my rig is like this.will buy this on next 1st september.i'm very happy with the pricing of vedanti'm also very much impressed with talking with Tathagato of exodus
he helped me a lot
i'm very much thank ful to him for helping me for the correct balance of value for money desktop   .thanks buddyin my view every one should contact him before buying any computer related things .best of luck buddy as ur price is best among all the shop In chadni chak kolkata except vedant.
Carry on the good work.his mobile number is 09432876818


ultimately my rig is like this
amd phenom 2 x2 550 be @5150
gigabyte ma78gpm-ds2h
or 
gigabyte ma78gm-us2h@4600
kingston ddr2 800 2 gb ram x 2@1350 x 2
500 gb wd hdd 32 mb cache
or seagate 500gb 7200.12@2475
samsung 2233 sw@9000
lg sata dvd rw@1050
cabinet cooler master 335@2400
or
zebronics bigli@1150
corsair vx 450w@4000
iball kbd &mse@600
apc 650@2850
saphire hd 4850@6700
altec lansing bxr 1221@1050
or mx 5021
or logitech 2:1 x230@ 3000
now guys please help me to finalise the minute details    
thanks everyone


----------



## desiibond (Aug 29, 2009)

amd phenom II x2 550
gigabyte ma78gm-us2h
500 gb wd hdd 32 mb cache
samsung 2233 sw@9000
lg sata dvd rw@1050
cabinet cooler master 335@2400
corsair vx 450w@4000
Logitech kbd &mse@750
apc 800
Palit GTS250: 7k
altec lansing mx 5021: 6.2k


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 29, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> Oh
> 
> i'm now almost finalised my rigcontacted supreme,lalani,saboo,vedant and exodus website..tathagata
> ultimately my rig is like this.will buy this on next 1st september.i'm very happy with the pricing of vedanti'm also very much impressed with talking with Tathagato of exodus
> ...



Dude i don't actually read ur older posts & not aware of the whole story but since u have a budget of 4.6K for motherboard, i suggest u should take a look at *Biostar 785G* motherboard. The board has got capabilities of unlocking other 2 cores of ur processor where as 780G can't. U can even look for same chipset or 790GX in Gigabyte or any other brand but don't go for 780G.


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2009)

^ +1 to that. 785G should have btter gfx onboard too. But u may go for 780G, its not bad. I would suggest have a look at 785G and see if it is viable or avlbl. Else, go for 780G. Gigabyte Rox!


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Dude i don't actually read ur older posts & not aware of the whole story but since u have a budget of 4.6K for motherboard, i suggest u should take a look at *Biostar 785G* motherboard. The board has got capabilities of unlocking other 2 cores of ur processor where as 780G can't. U can even look for same chipset or 790GX in Gigabyte or any other brand but don't go for 780G.



what do i do then buddy   suggest me please
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> amd phenom II x2 550
> gigabyte ma78gm-us2h
> 500 gb wd hdd 32 mb cache
> samsung 2233 sw@9000
> ...



thanks buddy thanks for many many many help

thank you every one also other s can suggest me also if do u want me to change any thing
ok do u want me to buy palit gts250 in place of hd 4850


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 29, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> what do i do then buddy   suggest me please
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




GTS 250 512 MB or HD 4850 1GB 

HD 4850 1 GB is my choice for 7.3K


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> GTS 250 512 MB or HD 4850 1GB
> 
> HD 4850 1 GB is my choice for 7.3K



thanks i'm waiting for others to reply..i'll buy my rig on 1st september


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2009)

@ *drsubhadip* - desibond sugggested the right things to you  but for the speaker if you are on a budget you can get the altec lansing BXR1121 @ Rs. 1.2K.

The model desibond suggested is also very good but it will cost you Rs. 7K 

GTS250 is a bit faster than HD4850 but if you want everything in your rig from ATI/AMD then get either sapphire or powercolor HD4850 

Though 785G is a good chioce it will be very hard to find in our local market .. youi know the drill


----------



## mumblehere (Aug 30, 2009)

Which Intel mobo is good for C2D e7500 proccy?

below 4k, stable, with min onboard gfx* support.

only Intel needed.
*


----------



## desiibond (Aug 30, 2009)

Look for G45 or G31 based boards from ASUS/Gigabyte.


----------



## mumblehere (Aug 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Look for G45 or G31 based boards from ASUS/Gigabyte.



any particular model of gigabyte for this. for casual use only, with onboard n/w card, provision for mid-range gfx card.

its for my uncle, so stability is concern more than performance. thats why i specified intel mobo.

if gigy is better, then ok.

is G31M-ES2L ok?


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2009)

^Very Good board.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 30, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *drsubhadip* - desibond sugggested the right things to you  but for the speaker if you are on a budget you can get the altec lansing BXR1121 @ Rs. 1.2K.
> 
> The model desibond suggested is also very good but it will cost you Rs. 7K
> 
> ...



thank u very much.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ Just got a news from one of buddies that a 785G mobo is available in south & mumbai ( though not sure about our local market ) - search for it 

ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO @ Rs. 6.7-7K
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cpu_mainboard/asus_m4a785td-v_evo_785g_atx_preview/1


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 31, 2009)

Biostar T series 785G mobo cost only some 3.8k


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 3, 2009)

Buddies...I m back after a long vacation  
Its so that I need suggestion from u guys abt a config.

My relative's old pc died a few days ago....
The 80GB + 20GB HDDs,FDD,cabby,keyboard,mouse,speakers and 15" monitor are all dat cud b retrieved.

Now the thing is dat the retired person cant afford much, Rs.12k(-14k...max!) is all that he can set aside for the time being.

I hv been given the d responsibilty to cook up a config.

I have shortlisted:
*1...CPU:*
Intel Dual Core  2.5 GHz E5200 - 800 FSB/2MBCache  	3375

(????E5300,2.6G/BX80571E5300 SLGTL Virtualization support)

*I am confused about budget AMD CPU+Mobo combo,with AM2+ HT3.0 incompatibility with older AM2 mobos....Any suggestion?*

*2...Mobo:*

1.Asus  P5KPL CM  Intel G31/ICH7 Chipset 1333 FSB  		2425

2.Zotac NF610I-C-E - Value nForce 610i/GeForce 7050 1333 FSB    2300

3.MSI   G31 M3F Intel® G31 Chipset 1333 FSB 			2275 

4.Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-S2H Intel®G41 + ICH7 Chipset 1333 FSB  	3350

5.Gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2 Intel® G31 + ICH7 Chipset 1600 OC FSB  	2450/

  Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L Intel® G31 + ICH7 Chipset 1600 OC FSBz  	2450

*3...Ram:*

Kingston DDR 2 2GB /800 Mhz					1275

*4...ODD:*

Samsung 22x SATA SH-223F					1200

*5...PSU*

CoolerMaster  	 RRS390-PMSRA3  	Extreme Power 390W  	1850

(????Any local SATA+PCIex PSU with 500W power)

*6...UPS*

MTech/Any  600/700VA						1800


Plz give ur valued suggestions.


*EDIT: Also,plz recommend an alternative AMD config.*


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah. you can pick E5200 along with Gigabyte/ASUS/Intel mobos. GA-EG41MF-S2H  for 3.3k looks good. As for UPS, only pick APC.


----------



## kurtailed (Sep 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> for 4.5k, you can get 9600GT or HD4670.



Hi desiibond..I managed to push my budget up to 35k...have been lookin around to get best config possible within the budget...can  u tell how wud d following config rate...

AMD phenom II X2 550 BE
Gigabyte 780g board/Biostar TA790GXB..
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB x 2..
Sapphire HD4770/HD4850
Samsung 2033SW
Seagate 7200.12 500GB HDD
Cabinet [Need suggestion]
Corsair vx450 / cx400

Also, a few questions 

a) Which card is better out of the two..4770/4850?
b) Will these cards b good for max out display on 2033SW?
c) Which board would be better with the X2 550 processor and other components Ive mentioned..
and finally..
d) Can u plz Suggest a cabinet [max 2k]for this config..

Thanx!

PS : Inputs from others are welcomed too 

EDIT : Grammar..


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey cheetha, is the tv tuner card really necessary for the 66k comp?? And should I go for the zotac gts 250 amp! Instead?? Will it be a better graphics card??





Choto Cheeta said:


> So many topic on what to buy under certain price range so this bellow guide would offer a general idea on certain budget and need.
> 
> *Basic Information before buying a Desktop PC ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

kurtailed said:


> Hi desiibond..I managed to push my budget up to 35k...have been lookin around to get best config possible within the budget...can  u tell how wud d following config rate...
> 
> AMD phenom II X2 550 BE
> Gigabyte 780g board/Biostar TA790GXB..
> ...



HD4850 will be a perfect match for 2033SW.
Go for gigabyte as it is more stable but if you like doing some tweaking, go for Biostar's. some were able to unlcok X2 550 as quad core on that mobo. For stability and reliability, my pick would be Gigabyte/ASUS
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
for 2k, zebroincs reaper should be a good buy. my suggestion would be CM Elite 335 for 2.5k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> HD4850 will be a perfect match for 2033SW.
> Go for gigabyte as it is more stable but if you like doing some tweaking, go for Biostar's. some were able to unlcok X2 550 as quad core on that mobo. For stability and reliability, my pick would be Gigabyte/ASUS
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Everything is just fine , But for monitor Go for 19" / 21.5" / 18.5" inch Samsung 2033sw most games donot have 1600 X 900 this resolution


----------



## kurtailed (Sep 3, 2009)

Thnx guys...I think I will go for Gigabyte mobo..

If 2033sw's resolution [1600x900] is not supported by most of the games then wat other options do I have for a monitor in similar range?..and should the graphic card change too?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2009)

kurtailed said:


> Thnx guys...I think I will go for Gigabyte mobo..
> 
> If 2033sw's resolution [1600x900] is not supported by most of the games then wat other options do I have for a monitor in similar range?..and should the graphic card change too?



Add 1K get Benq G2220 HD full HD monitor @ 1080p 

comes 8.4K


----------



## mumblehere (Sep 4, 2009)

which viao lap is better among two.
use: for studying purpose, not for gfx applns.
budget: below 45k

VGN-NS25G/S
VGN-CS34GH/B


----------



## kurtailed (Sep 4, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Add 1K get Benq G2220 HD full HD monitor @ 1080p
> 
> comes 8.4K



Its a 22" monitor..Ive heard that for that screen size at least a HD4870 [Which I wont buy..a bit costly..] is required for playing games at best settings...

Im confused again!


----------



## niladrisde (Sep 4, 2009)

I am looking to build a new desktop system, which


Consumes very low power (<40W for CPU+MoBo desired)
Cheap (<5k for CPU+Graphics-built-in MoBo)
Extremely stable (looking to use as server 24x7)
Ubuntu Linux compatible (Not being a Linux-pro, I am just looking to do a vanilla Ubuntu installation)
Decent performance
Available in Kolkata
Can you give me any suggestions?

Earlier members suggested to go with D945GCLF*2* (Atom A330 dual-core based). But I could not yet locate a retailer in Kolkata who sells D945GCLF2.  Any pointers would be very helpful...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 4, 2009)

kurtailed said:


> Its a 22" monitor..Ive heard that for that screen size at least a HD4870 [Which I wont buy..a bit costly..] is required for playing games at best settings...
> 
> Im confused again!



U should know that Even GTX295 struggles game like crysis @ 1920 X 1080 resolution .

If u want to play @ native resolution then go for 19"inch ! 20" inch do not support many old games !


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 4, 2009)

mukherjee said:


> Buddies...I m back after a long vacation
> Its so that I need suggestion from u guys abt a config.
> 
> My relative's old pc died a few days ago....
> ...



Guyz.....Say sumthing!!!!!


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks every one 

So guys what is ur suggestion go with ati 4850 or nvidia gts 250
digit last month suggested power color hd 4850
what do i do


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 5, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> Thanks every one
> 
> So guys what is ur suggestion go with ati 4850 or nvidia gts 250
> digit last month suggested power color hd 4850
> what do i do



If u r gaming @ higher resolution then go for HD 4850 1GB 

If u gaming @ 19" inch & below then buy GTS 250 512MB


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> U should know that Even GTX295 struggles game like crysis @ 1920 X 1080 resolution .
> 
> If u want to play @ native resolution then go for 19"inch ! 20" inch do not support many old games !



Yup, GTX 295 gives some 29-30 fps in crysis @ 1920*1200 so I think it will give 2-3 fps more on 1920*1080 resolution but that still the bare minimum to enjoy a fps game.

Still there is not any single game that can hold it's position in terms of system requirements & beating the hell out of every gfx solution as comapred with crysis & crysis warhead 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> If u r gaming @ higher resolution then go for HD 4850 1GB
> 
> If u gaming @ 19" inch & below then buy GTS 250 512MB



HD4850 & GTS 250 performs neck to neck in terms of performance but as far as I know GTS250 has slightly better performance 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gts-250,2172.html


----------



## kurtailed (Sep 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> U should know that Even GTX295 struggles game like crysis @ 1920 X 1080 resolution .
> 
> If u want to play @ native resolution then go for 19"inch ! 20" inch do not support many old games !



Okay, thanks 4 clearing tat up.. I dont have much knowledge abt hardware specs so just want 2 b sure b4 investing 35-40k..
So a final query (hopefully..)..
Will 2033sw+4850 provide respectable gaming graphix leavin aside playin at its native resolution?


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 5, 2009)

My monitor is 22 inch


----------



## niladrisde (Sep 5, 2009)

Can somebody please help...???



niladrisde said:


> I am looking to build a new desktop system, which
> 
> 
> Consumes very low power (<40W for CPU+MoBo desired)
> ...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 5, 2009)

kurtailed said:


> Okay, thanks 4 clearing tat up.. I dont have much knowledge abt hardware specs so just want 2 b sure b4 investing 35-40k..
> So a final query (hopefully..)..
> Will 2033sw+4850 provide respectable gaming graphix leavin aside playin at its native resolution?




Still if u want to go for 2033 then u can go !
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


topgear said:


> Yup, GTX 295 gives some 29-30 fps in crysis @ 1920*1200 so I think it will give 2-3 fps more on 1920*1080 resolution but that still the bare minimum to enjoy a fps game.
> 
> Still there is not any single game that can hold it's position in terms of system requirements & beating the hell out of every gfx solution as comapred with crysis & crysis warhead
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



I think u said on DX9 , tell about DX10 with all VERY HIGH settings @ 1920 X 1080 the FPS of GTX 295 will be 15FPS to 20FPS 

Regarding GTS 250 & HD 4850 , GTS 250 is good , but some then like with no fully maxed out games but indeed they go for higher resolution for them memory resource is needed . so HD 4850 1GB will be good for no lagging in the game up to handle 1920 X 1080 but with out maxed out .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

niladrisde said:


> Can somebody please help...???



if you want a desktop that can step into shoes of server, you better increase your budget. CPU+mobo <5k means you won't get a good hardware. 

anyways, go for G31 based boards from Intel and Intel E5200 CPU. My suggestion would be E7400 and a G45 board atleast but then the cpu+mobo price would be around 10k.

if linux is going to be your  main platform, stick to nvidia or intel. ati sucks at linux drivers.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Still if u want to go for 2033 then u can go !
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



No buddy. It's DX10 based test 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-295,2107-4.html

Yup, higher resolution need more rams on gfx boards but I don't think HD4850 will offer any performance gain over GTS250 512MB version.

BTW, can you give me link so that I can be sure that HD4850 with 1GB ram performs better than GTS250.

But just saw a review on gigabyte GTX280 2GB version which does not offers any performance gain over it's 1GB version @ any resolution.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

^^battle between HD4850 and GTS250 is like a see saw battle. I back GTS250 here due to lower heat consumption and better driver support. 

also, Palit GTX260 sonic is awesome.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> No buddy. It's DX10 based test
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-295,2107-4.html
> 
> Yup, higher resolution need more rams on gfx boards but I don't think HD4850 will offer any performance gain over GTS250 512MB version.
> ...



HD 4850 1GB never outperforms GTS 250 , i said if the resolution is above 1600 some memory resource usage helps in without lagging but we have to reduce some SHADOW & LIGHTING quality  , 

think Y the reviews always use the sXGA & uXGA ways performing pixel depth resolution for game reviews , they only always show big  FPS diffrence after one another guess i never saw a big FPS difference stepping up the resolution with my GTX 260 only 4 to 5 FPS downs with widescreen . 

Only one guy here uses GTX 295 palit one , he uses 23" inch Samsung HD monitor new model ,1920 X 1080 - i tried maxing out in DX10 in vista ultimae SP1 all high no AA the AVG FPS shown is 21 

reduced to high settings no AA AVG FPS is 38 

& my card GTX 260 sonic  DX 10 very high same settings above as - AVG FPS 12 

High settings AVG FPS - 24 

this is my review , i checked upon my self ! 

the reviewers ! difference , i stopped checking absolute reviews from the net but guru 3D is some what fine ! 

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/palit_gtx_260_sonic/6.htm

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_260_Sonic_216_SP/12.html

*www.legitreviews.com/article/917/7/


----------



## prvprv (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, I hav decided to buy Samsung 2033 monitor. Im not a gamer but i want to get a gfx card(with dvi port) which can improve the movie watching experience on my new LCD monitor. my budget for the card is 2.5k max. So please suggest a good card which will be good with samsung 2033 and the kind of dvi cable that shud be bought.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

9400GT should be fine for HD movie playback.


----------



## niladrisde (Sep 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if linux is going to be your  main platform, stick to nvidia or intel. ati sucks at linux drivers.



Thanks a lot desiibond, that is the advice I was looking for... Let me concentrate for Intel/NVidia stuff only and not AMD/ATI.

I know my budget is pretty low, but only looking for a file server (only will be running CVS on it), and occasionally will use it for browsing, and torrent download. No performance-heavy stuff. I was in fact inclined to go for even D945GCLF (the single core atom board), but I guess that would be very-low in terms of performance...  I thought D945GCLF2 would be just fine for my needs, but it is not available in Kolkata  

But I am no pro in these, please advise...


----------



## icebags (Sep 7, 2009)

niladrisde said:


> Thanks a lot desiibond, that is the advice I was looking for... Let me concentrate for Intel/NVidia stuff only and not AMD/ATI.
> 
> I know my budget is pretty low, but only looking for a file server (only will be running CVS on it), and occasionally will use it for browsing, and torrent download. No performance-heavy stuff. I was in fact inclined to go for even D945GCLF (the single core atom board), but I guess that would be very-low in terms of performance...  I thought D945GCLF2 would be just fine for my needs, but it is not available in Kolkata
> 
> But I am no pro in these, please advise...



if atom doesnt suffice ur needs , then sempron/celeron comes next !


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^battle between HD4850 and GTS250 is like a see saw battle. I back GTS250 here due to lower heat consumption and better driver support.
> 
> also, Palit GTX260 sonic is awesome.



Yup, the battle was between 9800GTX+ and HD4850 . I don't have any of those so I'm not going for battle 

I suggested GTS250 mainly for it's good performance, better driver support for both windows and Linux  & for video encoding using cuda 

@ *damngoodman* - I believe your experiences and yes, I also used to visit guru3d site for reviews 

I know each one of us is using our efforts to give best suggestions possible. Cheers


----------



## hellknight (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah.. stick to NVIDIA if you run Linux.. and i say 9400 GT is the best...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, the battle was between 9800GTX+ and HD4850 . I don't have any of those so I'm not going for battle
> 
> I suggested GTS250 mainly for it's good performance, better driver support for both windows and Linux  & for video encoding using cuda
> 
> ...



Hey u 100% correct yaar , i never refused still say Nvidia GTS 250 worth especially LINUX thing , i say u i sold HD 4850 bought GTX260 because of that ATI no support for LINUX & still i love Nvidia for their strong grafix of Physx 

Just wanted to tell the reviewers never gone accurate - i dono y ??  may the brands pays money to reviewers  ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

^^those reviewers never consider linux and physx and when doing reviews. all they concentrate on is synthetic benchmarks and fps.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^those reviewers never consider linux and physx and when doing reviews. all they concentrate on is synthetic benchmarks and fps.



Which benchmarking tool they use , some of the game never comes with tools , will they use FRAPS , Ohh FRAPS never show correct ??

Did u remember desi on the burnout paradise all of them 60 FPS ?? same wen using fraps


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah. I don't think it is fraps. Most of them will be using time demo. here is what guru3D used for their GTX275 review:

Software benchmark suite

    * Far Cry 2
    * Dead Space
    * Fallout 3
    * Call of Duty 5: World at War
    * Crysis WARHEAD
    * Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway
    * Mass Effect
    * 3DMark Vantage
    * Tom Clancy HAWX


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 7, 2009)

Do u know anything about iball tarang 2:1 speaker,
which speaker can i buy
altec lansing bxr 1221 is not available
and i'm buying palit 9600gt graphics card
is it compatibles with my following configuration


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ ya 9600gt is good 

Go for creative inspire dont get that Iball stupids


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

if you want to play games at FullHD 9600GT will definitely struggle.  if you are okay to sacrifice texture quality and AA and resolution, go for it.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 7, 2009)

Well thanks my friendtell me which speaker to buycreative inspire then which number.please suggest some thing.also one thing if u know any good speaker of altec lansing with in 3 kplease suggest me with number me the model please


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you want to play games at FullHD 9600GT will definitely struggle.  if you are okay to sacrifice texture quality and AA and resolution, go for it.



Dude. Does the 9600GT handle games @ high settings in my 15" LCD? Or do i need to go for HD4670?
Another question is, Will a 9600GSO 768MB DDR3 192bit beat a 9600GT?
Does it play Crysis,GTA4 @ maxed out in my 5" monitor? I ought to buy a gfx card only to play GTA 4 as i was just left the game incompleted. Please guys, tell me whether i buy a 9600GSO @ 3.5k or a 9600GT @ 4.5k?


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

9600GT handles Burnout Paradise and Crysis at High no AA on my friend's 17"CRT


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys
please help me to decide the speaker


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 8, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> Thanks guys
> please help me to decide the speaker



Inspire 2.1 

Another choice 
Logitech is available for 2.2K


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Dude. Does the 9600GT handle games @ high settings in my 15" LCD? Or do i need to go for HD4670?
> Another question is, Will a 9600GSO 768MB DDR3 192bit beat a 9600GT?
> Does it play Crysis,GTA4 @ maxed out in my 5" monitor? I ought to buy a gfx card only to play GTA 4 as i was just left the game incompleted. Please guys, tell me whether i buy a 9600GSO @ 3.5k or a 9600GT @ 4.5k?



9600GT is enough to Handle most of the games @ 1024*768 resolution with high or ultra high settings. As regarding crysis it will give you around 30-32 @ 1024*768 with Very settings and no AA.

9600GSo can not handle those additional rams efficiently hence there will be no performance gain @ 1024*768 resolution.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 8, 2009)

@ *topgear*

wat abt HD 4670 comparing to 9600GT , he is much worried which is best VFM even i too had confusion between them which is truly worth ??


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> wat abt HD 4670 comparing to 9600GT , he is much worried which is best VFM even i too had confusion between them which is truly worth ??



I think.....
If u already have a good PSU then 9600GT would be best VFM if not then HD4670(no external power).


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> Well thanks my friendtell me which speaker to buycreative inspire then which number.please suggest some thing.also one thing if u know any good speaker of altec lansing with in 3 kplease suggest me with number me the model please


forget about creative inspire for 3k budget. they are not so good sounding speakers anymore. look for altec lansing VS4121


----------



## spikygv (Sep 8, 2009)

i can vouch for altec lansing vs4121. been using them since over a year. fantastic and i feel its way better than inspire which many of my friends have.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 8, 2009)

hey choto cheeta, is the tv tuner card necessary for the 66k model?? and does the motherboard have a built in ethernet controller. this is the 1st time im customising my comp so ill need a little help


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> 9600GT is enough to Handle most of the games @ 1024*768 resolution with high or ultra high settings. As regarding crysis it will give you around 30-32 @ 1024*768 with Very settings and no AA.
> 
> 9600GSo can not handle those additional rams efficiently hence there will be no performance gain @ 1024*768 resolution.




So does that mean the i shouldn't buy the 9600GSO 768MB and need to go for 9600GT? 

Please guys tell me which one to go? I am very confused between 4670 @ 4.2k / 9600GT @ 4.5k/ 9600GSO 768MB@3.5k? 

As far as me, i would prefer GSO as it'd be the prefect fit for my budget?


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

^9600GT 512MB will fit ur needs best. Its worth the extra 1k by a few miles!


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

@ *damngoodman999* and @ *rajkumar_pb* - 9600GSO and 9600GT both requires external power through 6 pin pci-e power connector.

So ther's is no point in getting 9600GSO. 9600GSO gives performance somewhat equal to
HD4670.

But 9600GT is a completly different beast. Go for it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 9, 2009)

@topgear

Will it work with my PSU? Its a generic 450W PSU guys. I got a sweet deal of Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 for 3.5k. Thats why i am rushing up things.


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a super duper deal. I dunno about ur PSU though.


----------



## sathi143 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys, i am going to buy a new PC, after searching the whole list am settled with the following.. 
   amd phenom II x2 550
   gigabyte ma78gm-us2h
   samsung 2233 sw 
   cooler master 335 
   corsair vx 450w 
   Palit GTS250 
   4gb Transcend DDR3 1333MHz

 but as usual i have some questions to ask
 1) Should i stick with that amd or change that to intel dual core.
 2) As i have a GPU is it better to have a mobo with no graphics support (coz its cheap), if i go for cheap mobo i can increase my GPU budget.
 3) Is the Palit GTS250 good or should i look for some thing else

i am buying this one only for games and movies..

waiting for ur replies

Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

1) stick to X2 550
2) don't think so. Gigabyte and ASUS no-onboard mobos are around 9k afaik.
3) GTS250 is a good buy. go for it. But since you are going for FullHD display, my suggestion would be Palit GTX260 Sonic for 10.5k


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

^Your motherboard is DDR2 and not DDR3 compatible. You will have to get a DDR3 compatible motherboard for DDR3 ram.

Palit GTS 250 is great. Change mobo to Biostar 785G or Gigabyte 785G-UD2H as 780 chipset is outdated. Else the config is great.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 9, 2009)

should i go for the zotac gts 250 amp! graphics card or stick 2 the 9600gt?? and does the motherboard have a ethernet controller built in?? i want the graphics gard to play gta 4 in high level settings


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

if you can pay extra bucks, go for GTS250.


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

GTA 4 doesn't depend heavily on GFX. Its a CPU intensive game and the Phenom II X2 will come into play there.


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @topgear
> 
> Will it work with my PSU? Its a generic 450W PSU guys. I got a sweet deal of Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 for 3.5k. Thats why i am rushing up things.



Can you mention the ampere rating of +12V rail ( your hardware config ). It should be atleast 19A 

BTW, the price you are getting is just awesome 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sathi143 said:


> Hi guys, i am going to buy a new PC, after searching the whole list am settled with the following..
> amd phenom II x2 550
> gigabyte ma78gm-us2h
> samsung 2233 sw
> ...



The mobo you talked about supports DDR2.

If you want DDR3 based mobo get ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO @ Rs. 6.7-7K.
For gfx card upgrade I recommend either palit or zotac GTX 260. That should be a real upgrade


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> should i go for the zotac gts 250 amp! graphics card or stick 2 the 9600gt?? and does the motherboard have a ethernet controller built in?? i want the graphics gard to play gta 4 in high level settings



Every mobo comes with atleast one ether net port built in.

For playing GTA4 @ High settings get Phenom II x4 945 with GTX 260 or 275


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 1) stick to X2 550
> 2) don't think so. Gigabyte and ASUS no-onboard mobos are around 9k afaik.
> 3) GTS250 is a good buy. go for it. But since you are going for FullHD display, my suggestion would be Palit GTX260 Sonic for 10.5k



For FULL HD I suggest get GTX260(10.6k) or HD4870 1GB Vapor-X(10k).

Of this, I suggest HD4870 for the after market cooler yet awesome price.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

is the tv tuner card really necessary for the 66k model. im thinkin of getin win7 as the OS. and should i go for the phenom II or core 2 duo e8500? which is btr for gaming??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

Phenom II FTW!!!^^^^^^


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

here is what i,ve selected for my gaming comp's parts
intel core 2 duo e8500 - cpu
asus p5k - mobo
2gb ddr II 667mhz - ram
250 GB SATA-II 16MB Buffer (WD Cavire 16SE) - hdd
DVD RW LG - dvd drive
Cooler Master 600 watts eXtreme SMPS - power
zebronics cabinet - cabinet
logitech keyboard + mouse
dell tft 22" - monitor
creative 5.1 - speakers
UPS

i am confused of whether to go for the zotac gts 250 amp! 1 gb or the zotac gtx 260. which will be more cost efficient and which will have more memory? and my budget for the graphics card is only 11000. i really dont want to go above this. please suggest


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 10, 2009)

Someone pls suggest a config for me @25k  don't include monitor, graphics card and speakers.
doesn't matter if its amd or intel,need the best within that budget.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> here is what i,ve selected for my gaming comp's parts
> intel core 2 duo e8500 - cpu
> asus p5k - mobo
> 2gb ddr II 667mhz - ram
> ...


 oops sorry instead of the e8500, im going for the Phenom II x4 945 . and ill get the gts 250 amp! from zotac itself. these fit in my budget. and is the tv tuner card really necessary??????????


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

@sachinmu, look for PixelView and winfast series tv tuner cards. for cheap stuff, look for zebronics, tech-com and intex. And yes, win7 will be the perfect OS for the new hardware. It is super clean, fast and aesthetically pleasing

coming to config, seriously, why are you trying to get E8500. Core i5-750 is priced at 10.5k and even a 5.5k Phenom II X2 550 competes with E8500. 

It's like you are paying more money for yesteryear hardware than that on current gen and faster hardware. 

Phenom II X2 550 with MSI/Gigabyte/ASUS 785G board + DDR3
or
Core i5-750+P55 chipset based board+DDR3

is the way to go


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

@desiibond-
here is what i've configured now
Phenom II x4 945 
asus p5k - mobo
2gb ddr II 667mhz - ram
250 GB SATA-II 16MB Buffer (WD Cavire 16SE) - hdd
DVD RW LG - dvd drive
Cooler Master 600 watts eXtreme SMPS - power
zebronics cabinet - cabinet
logitech keyboard + mouse
dell tft 22" - monitor
creative 5.1 - speakers
UPS
zotac gts 250 amp!

i dont think the motherboard will work with the amd cpu will it? i cant shell out more money to go for i7 or i5.and what's the use of a tv tuner card?
thanx in advnce


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

I would pick Core i5-750 processor over X4 945 because it will be around 1k cheaper.

Only problem is the price of p55, which has not yet settled down in the market.

Can you wait for another week??

Reason is that i5-750 trumps high end Phenom II X4 965 and all mobo manufacturers are going to release sub 7k P55 motherboards soon.

for the time being, here is the AMD config for you:

AMD Phenom II X2 550: 5.5k
ASUS AM4A785TD-V EVO: 7k (crossfire enabled)
Transcend 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb : 2k-2.2k for each stick (for non-overclockers)
OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb kit: 6k for kit
500Gb Western Digital Caviar Blue/Green sata2 HDD: 2.5k
DVD RW LG - dvd drive
Zebronics reaper/bijli cabinet
Corsair VX450W: 4k
Palit GTX260 Sonic: 10k or Radeon HD4770: 7k (since the mobo has cf, you can add another HD4770 in the future). go for GTX260 if you are going for 22" FullHD display. Upcoming games will bully anything less than GTX260 on a fullHD display.
Logitech X-540 5.1 for 5.5k or Altec Lansing VS4121 for 2.5k or Logitech Z-4 for 4k
APC 650VA or 800VA UPS
Logitech k/b and mouse
Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W: 9.2k-9.5k


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

@desiibond
yes ill be geting my comp only after 2 weeks
and i want this comp mainly for gaming
but u still didnt answer y the tv tuner card is useful.
here's my email id - sachinmu.1995@gmail.com (please email me if you get the proper specifications)
my specifications are for a fast comp able to play gta 4 with high settings.
im ready to spend upto 14k on the processor.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
o n btw, i can spend upto 65k on the entire comp as of now. i might think of upgradin it later
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
o n btw, i can spend upto 65k on the entire comp as of now. i might think of upgradin it later


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

in that case, just wait for Core i5. 

let's see what we can get for 65k.

Core i5-750: 11k
Gigabyte/ASUS P55 motherboard: 7k-8k (let's wait for release)
OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb kit: 6k for kit
500Gb Western Digital Caviar Blue/Green sata2 HDD: 2.5k
DVD RW LG/samsung - dvd drive: 1.1k
Zebronics reaper/bijli cabinet: 1.5k without PSU
GlacialPower GP-AL650AA : 4.5k or Corsair VX550W: 5.7k
Palit GTX260 Sonic: 10.5k
Logitech X-540 5.1 for 5.5k
APC 650VA or 800VA UPS: 2.7k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 1k
Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W: 9.2k-9.5k 
xbox 360 controller for windows: 1.2k-1.7k


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

ill wait for the i5.can the i5 b able to play gta4 in high res?. o n btw i also have a 500gb seagate freeagent go portable hdd wich i got fr my dell inspiron 1525 laptop. so should i get the 500gb or the 320gb hdd for the comp


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

^^without any doubt!!


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

my friend was asking how he could upgrade his comp. his curent specs are-
p4 cpu 3.0ghz
1gb ram
160gb hdd
128mb graphics(integrated)

he wanted to upgrade his GPU and ram to 512mb and 2gb respectvly. his budget is 7k. isuggested the nvidia geforce 9600gt and a 1gb ram of his choice


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

what is the motherboard model number. not all mobos of P4 era support current gen pcie garphics?


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

how can i find out the mobo model no?? he doesn't kno it as his cousin customised the comp fr him


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

use "everest Ultimate free edition"


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

ok. and is the turbo boost for the i5 built in or is it optional?


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

the xbox 360 controller for windows is a wired controller and costs 2.2k . will the wireless controller work with a pc?? the wireless one costs around 2.9k


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

2.2k where? afaik, max price is 1.7k.

and I think Turbo boost is enabled in core i5-750.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

i checked it on the xbox website and its 2.2k for the wired and 2.8k for wireless. and i checked it that the wireless one will need an extra reciever for the pc which's cost i donno.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

the core i5 is turbo boost enabled. the OS will need to prompt it to activate.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 10, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> Someone pls suggest a config for me @25k  don't include monitor, graphics card and speakers.
> doesn't matter if its amd or intel,need the best within that budget.


pls reply to this......


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

that could be the MRP. it's much cheaper outside. check with your hardware dealer.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 10, 2009)

the wired controller on ebay is around 1.5k. the wireless is at 2.8k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
where in bangalore can i get all these parts for the computer including the xbox wired controller?? im in basaveshvaranagar
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
where in bangalore can i get all these parts for the computer including the xbox wired controller?? im in basaveshvaranagar


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

Sp Road.

ankit computers
golcha


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> pls reply to this......


Here you go...



desiibond said:


> AMD Phenom II X2 550: 5.5k
> ASUS AM4A785TD-V EVO: 7k (crossfire enabled)
> Transcend 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb : 2k-2.2k for each stick (for non-overclockers)
> OR
> ...


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

I wanna buy a cheap PMP(portable media player) EXCEPT IPOD for my cousin @5k max, 4GB memory should do.


----------



## Thor (Sep 11, 2009)

Sony Walkman should do nicely for you! I have it and its great. Unlike IPOD Shuffle it can show track list playing information.

```
*www.sony.co.in/product/nwz-b133f
```
I have the 2 GB red of the above model. it rocks along with Senheisser Earplugs! yay! Cost me 3200 bucks


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

tkin said:


> I wanna buy a cheap PMP(portable media player) EXCEPT IPOD for my cousin @5k max, 4GB memory should do.



go for creative zen 4Gb.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 11, 2009)

creative zen 4gb costs a lil' more than 5k but its definitely worth it....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 12, 2009)

^^ creative zen stone plus ! cost => 3.4K


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 12, 2009)

@thin

Dude just go to fancy market in kidderpore...., u will find a lot of options in that range...'just buy some good headphones 4 surrounding sounds...'

I bought a 80gb ipod  with video and standing dock charger and speaker @ 7k and its original ipod not the chinese one...'he he he

So just take a visit and u may  b lucky


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 12, 2009)

my friend wants to upgrade his comp to 2gb ram and 512 mb graphics
here are his comp's current configuratoin are-
intel p4 processor 3.0ghz
kobiann pvm7 pro motherboard
1gb ddr2 sdram

i suggested that he goes for the nvidia geforce 9600gt graphics and a ram of his choice. will the graphics card work with the motherboard??


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> @thin
> 
> Dude just go to fancy market in kidderpore...., u will find a lot of options in that range...'just buy some good headphones 4 surrounding sounds...'
> 
> ...


Had a really bad experience with Fancy, selected some sony models;

Help me choose a Portable Music Player(for me, cousin got a Moserbaer).

Visit this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120968


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> my friend wants to upgrade his comp to 2gb ram and 512 mb graphics
> here are his comp's current configuratoin are-
> intel p4 processor 3.0ghz
> kobiann pvm7 pro motherboard
> ...


DUde, new PC< this is way old. 9600GT will cry if it's put there.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't find any info on that mobo. 

PS: i don't understand why people go after that mercury ****!!!


----------



## Xeno (Sep 12, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> my friend wants to upgrade his comp to 2gb ram and 512 mb graphics
> here are his comp's current configuratoin are-
> intel p4 processor 3.0ghz
> kobiann pvm7 pro motherboard
> ...



Erk.. .. I think I know this board, a friend of mine had it and it doesn't allow more than 64MB of shared video memory, whatever the amount of RAM it might be having.  Worst part is that windows XP doesnt even have a default driver for this mobo and when you install it for the first time you see the output in 4 colours =_= .. 

The board doesn't have an PCI-e slot so the graphics card has to be AGP 4x. AGP cards are expensive and not that good either. If you can somehow find an older AGP card at a cheap price... its your luck. I am not sure how much RAM will this board actually support. There are no tech specs for this board, it doesnt even come with a 10 page manual. I don't know more than this.

Really this board has no potential for upgrading, upgrading the ram to 2Gb is quite not required in Windows XP for most users. Also since the video memory share cannot be increased beyond 64MB, most of the games would not even run since there isnt sufficient video RAM. So 2 GB would be quite useless as most of the normal softwares like photoshop CS3 do not require more than 300MB of RAM.

Best bet would be to somehow look for a 2nd hand board from one of the better known companies (ASUS or intel original mobos would do just fine), which has a pci-e slot. Otherwise your friend would needlessly shell out much more for an AGP graphics card which wont perform at par with the pci-e equivalent counterpart. AGP cards were kinda outdated 4 years ago.

Hope this helps.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

^^that's spot on. 

In that case, yes, it's better to upgrade the system than to use AGP card.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 12, 2009)

ok so what can he do to upgrade within 10k-13k?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

Intel E5200: 2.9k
ASUS/Gigabyte G31 motherboard: 2.5k
Transcend 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM: 2.5k
Palit 9600GT DDR3 1Gb: 4.7k


I could've recommended GTS250 (costs 7.5k) but I think your friend doesn't have SMPS that can provide power to GTS250.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 12, 2009)

he wants his comp mainly for medium gaming and he wants to play gta 4 in at least the medium settings it seems...... he said he can spend upto 14k


----------



## Xeno (Sep 12, 2009)

EDIT EDIT EDIT :
Desiibond posted a better alternative, but here goes anyway 


Do what I am about to do in a month 
 Retaining the case, monitor , keyboard, mouse etc from the older PC...

Prices as quoted by desiibond in this post 


> processor: that is a good choice. price: 3k - 3.5k
> 
> mobo: pick Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H or ASUS M3A78-EM instead. 760G is not a good chipset if you are going to use onboard graphics .Price: 4k-4.5k
> 
> ...


Now having the above config, the sum total is like 
_*
Processor and Motherboard*_
*
AMD Athlon II X2 240 (2.8GHz)
ASUS M3A78-EM* 

8000 for the processor and mobo at most... prices can drop, who knows.
_*
Hard-drive*_
*Western Digital Green or Blue 500Gb *
2500  for the HDD  

I don't think your friend's current system has a SATA HDD, if it is then he could do with the one he has 
_*
Memory*_
Since you mentioned that his current system has a gig of DDR2 RAM , (although you didnt mention the brand) that would do fine on this mobo as well.

*Note: *its better if its a transcend, corsair or kingston RAM modules and not the other local like ram modules which can cause system crashes.
_*
Power Supply : (IMPORTANT)*_
Most of the times people dont realise the significance of a power supply which , if fauty can kill off the entire system. Dont take the needless risk. Its better to go broke a bit and buy a decent, guaranteed power supply than one whose performance is not guaranteed.

Just cause the PSU might say 500W doesnt mean its giving 500W ... also the PF capability is important in ensuring a clean power.

Why I am stressing on this fact because people tend to have boards from ASUS, good disks , and ram but the power supply is like usually the one bundled with the cabinet (not at all a good thing unless its like an antec case which comes with its own certified power supply)

okay listing the PSU's
*Corsair VX450W : 4200*

if 4.2k is too much then he could opt for a lower wattage PSU or go for brands like *coolermaster* (which isnt the best, but at least good and reliable enough) 
Note: If you opt for a 450W PSU like the corsair,_* i**t offers future upgradibility when you add in a GPU or addition harddrives which will shoot up the power consumption. *_And PSU's can always be carried forward if there's another upgrade. _*Going in for a good PSU is a long term investment.*_
*
Coolermaster PSU's cost like 2k upwards I believe. *here's two which I saw at ITware

*CoolerMaster* *RRS390-PMSRA3* *Extreme Power 390W* *
Rs 1850/-
*
*CoolerMaster* *RS460-PCARA3* *Extreme Power 460W* *
Rs2425/-*

Don't go for the likes of Zebronics really. Even though its a "known" company here.
---------------------------------------------------------------

Total is like
8000 + 2.5k + 2-4k = 12500-14500 INR.
If you also have to add RAM then add 2.5k more for Corsair DDR2 Ram (2GBx1 )

Min expenditure = 11500-12500 (PSU is like from coolermaster, and pricing of mobo + cpu isnt that high .. )

Mid expenditure(1) = 14500 (PSU Corsair 450W )
Mid expenditure(2)= 14500( Corsair DDR2 RAM , Coolermaster PSU)

Max expenditure = 17000. (Corsair 450W + Corsair RAM DDR2 )
*
Which includes*:
Processor, Mobo, HDD, PSU and (Ram optional)
*
Stuff to be carried from the original PC*
Monitor, Memory, Optical Drives, Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers, Case, UPS etc.

hope this helps


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

what abt graphics??


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

THe ASUS M3A78-EM  has a  (source : ASUS.com)

Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3200 GPU
Supports DisplayPort* with max. resolution up to 2560 x 1600@60HZ
Supports HDMI™ Technology with max. resolution up to 1920 x 1200 (1080P)
Supports Dual-link DVI with max. resolution up to 2560 x 1600@60Hz
Supports D-Sub with max. resolution up to 2456 x 1536 @75Hz
Hybrid CrossFireX™ Support (For Windows Vista only) **
Supports Microsoft® DirectX 10, OpenGL 2.0, Pixel Shader 4.0
Maximum shared memory of 256MB
* Due to chipset limitation, DisplayPort on this motherboard only supports video signals 

So for the time being it'd do fairly well and a dedicated GPU in the pci-e slot can be added later.

While this config may not look good now, it can let you add stuff later without tearing your hair over power and performance issues 

Not saying that this is the only combo possible though. There are plenty of good combinations that can be done  I just know this is one of the good ones.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

but will d integrated graphics suport games lyk crysis, burnout paradise, undrcover,gta4,etc to be played at atlest the medium resolution and details?


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't answer that as I haven't used such a system myself  ... depends on what exactly are the medium resolutions... you can see the max resolutions mentioned in the above post of mine :-S  those are the max possible so the best resolutions would be a tad lower (which wont be choppy etc)

although Crysis , that takes a really good GPU to handle so hrm..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> but will d integrated graphics suport games lyk crysis, burnout paradise, undrcover,gta4,etc to be played at atlest the medium resolution and details?



for that, you better get 785G mobo for AMD


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 13, 2009)

I am planning to get a new desktop within a month. Here are the specs i have decided.

Processor - Core i5 750 2.66 GHz
Motherboard - Gigabyte P55-ud2
RAM - 2x2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Hard disk - Seagate 500GB
Graphics Card - GTS 250
Monitor - 21.5" 1080p
KB+ Mouse - MS wireless 700
DVD writer - LG Sata
Cabinet - Not decided yet
SMPS - Not decided yet.


Is this configuration all right or should i make some changes?

Please suggest a good cabinet and SMPS around 5k. I was thinking about CM ExtremePower 500w supply. Would it be enough for the system.


Also suggest which monitor should i buy? I have to choose between AOC, Benq and Samsung.

And i need the prices of the processor, mobo, ram and grafix card.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

monitor: Samsung 2233SW PLUS
Graphics: go for Palit GTX260 Sonic if you want to play at FullHD
kb and mouse: I would suggest you go for a normal logitech keyboard and laser mouse and get microsoft xbox360 controller for windows
cabinet: zebronics reaper for 1.5k
PSU: corsair VX450W for GTS 250 and VX550W for GTX260.


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> monitor: Samsung 2233SW PLUS
> Graphics: go for Palit GTX260 Sonic if you want to play at FullHD
> kb and mouse: I would suggest you go for a normal logitech keyboard and laser mouse and get microsoft xbox360 controller for windows
> cabinet: zebronics reaper for 1.5k
> PSU: corsair VX450W for GTS 250 and VX550W for GTX260.



Thanks.

Actually, i was planning to upgrade to a DX11 card sometime next year when they get cheap. So don't want to spend too much now.

Can you tell me the price of above samsung monitor and xbox360 controller?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

monitor: around 10k
xbox360 controller: 1.2k-1.7k


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> I am planning to get a new desktop within a month. Here are the specs i have decided.
> 
> Processor - Core i5 750 2.66 GHz
> Motherboard - Gigabyte P55-ud2
> ...



You can spend sooo much on a PC to get Core i7/5 but not a card better than a GTS250??????


DUDE< better G.Card, the core i5 will think "Oh ****, which card am i stuck with"


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> You can spend sooo much on a PC to get Core i7/5 but not a card better than a GTS250??????
> 
> 
> DUDE< better G.Card, the core i5 will think "Oh ****, which card am i stuck with"




yeah i know. But i will be upgrading the card in 6-9 months, so i want to save money now and spend it at that time for a better card.

Lynx-india has  Benq G2220HD (21.5", 1080p, 2ms GTG) at just 8377/- . Looks very good. Should i go for this one?


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

about 4 days ago, desiibond gave me this configuration - 
Core i5-750: 11k
Gigabyte/ASUS P55 motherboard: 7k-8k (let's wait for release)
OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb kit: 6k for kit
500Gb Western Digital Caviar Blue/Green sata2 HDD: 2.5k
DVD RW LG/samsung - dvd drive: 1.1k
Zebronics reaper/bijli cabinet: 1.5k without PSU
GlacialPower GP-AL650AA : 4.5k or Corsair VX550W: 5.7k
Palit GTX260 Sonic: 10.5k
Logitech X-540 5.1 for 5.5k
APC 650VA or 800VA UPS: 2.7k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 1k
Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W: 9.2k-9.5k 
xbox 360 controller for windows: 1.2k-1.7k

i want to know when the asus p55 mobo will release cause im thinkin of purchasin my comp next week..


----------



## mumblehere (Sep 13, 2009)

hi,

gotta buy an 8-gb pendrive.

seems only transcend, kingston, sandisk available here. which one to choose among these.

or do i ve to get corsair couriered. is corsair worth the extra money?


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

transcend is cheap and is also of a good quality. so go for it..


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2009)

The 8GB Jetflash from Transcend is doing like 770-820/-  (Price rose by a hundred or so :O !) Most of the 8GB drives are hovering around these prices. Just try to strike a good deal 

Also Transcend's consumer support is very good. I have one of these 8GB Jetflash which went bad and it was replaced within two weeks with a different one(brand new).

Kingston also has pretty good service in this regard. Dunno about the others


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

about 4 days ago, desiibond gave me this configuration - 
Core i5-750: 11k
Gigabyte/ASUS P55 motherboard: 7k-8k (let's wait for release)
OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb kit: 6k for kit
500Gb Western Digital Caviar Blue/Green sata2 HDD: 2.5k
DVD RW LG/samsung - dvd drive: 1.1k
Zebronics reaper/bijli cabinet: 1.5k without PSU
GlacialPower GP-AL650AA : 4.5k or Corsair VX550W: 5.7k
Palit GTX260 Sonic: 10.5k
Logitech X-540 5.1 for 5.5k
APC 650VA or 800VA UPS: 2.7k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 1k
Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W: 9.2k-9.5k 
xbox 360 controller for windows: 1.2k-1.7k

i want to know when the asus p55 mobo will release cause im thinkin of purchasin my comp next week..


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^Within the coming month.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

Right now, Gigabyte P55 for 11k....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> about 4 days ago, desiibond gave me this configuration -
> Core i5-750: 11k
> Gigabyte/ASUS P55 motherboard: 7k-8k (let's wait for release)
> OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb kit: 6k for kit
> ...




Thats a wonderful config ! dont change anything thats awesome ! Hard disk go for 640GB is WD price dropped to 3K 

Get GIGABYTE board nice service ! Gigabyte board is available @ LYNX


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

but i already have an external portable hdd from seagate 500gb, so ill stik to d 500 gb in the cinfiguration


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^Try for some sweet deals with the HDD. IMO you should get it upto 2.3k or even 2.2k. HDD prices are smashing all low barriers...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> but i already have an external portable hdd from seagate 500gb, so ill stik to d 500 gb in the cinfiguration




WD640 is 32MB buffer & good in data transfer


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

ok, so when will the gigabyte p55 mobo release?? or has it already release??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ok, i jus found out dat dey released
which model of the folowing should i pick??
GA-P55-UD6 
GA-P55-UD5 
GA-P55-UD4P 
GA-P55-UD4 
GA-P55-UD3P 
GA-P55-UD3R 
GA-P55-UD3 
GA-P55-UD3L 
GA-P55-US3L 
GA-P55M-UD4 
GA-P55M-UD2 


i really donno wich is ideal fr gaming, and i want d mobo 2 be within 8k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ok, i jus found out dat dey released
which model of the folowing should i pick??
GA-P55-UD6 
GA-P55-UD5 
GA-P55-UD4P 
GA-P55-UD4 
GA-P55-UD3P 
GA-P55-UD3R 
GA-P55-UD3 
GA-P55-UD3L 
GA-P55-US3L 
GA-P55M-UD4 
GA-P55M-UD2 


i really donno wich is ideal fr gaming, and i want d mobo 2 be within 8k.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

1) Pick one that comes with UltraDurable tag
2) Look for one which has better I/O ports
3) Look for one that has good room between PCIe and PCI slots so that a dual slot cooler won't result in unusable PCI slot


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ GA-P55-UD3R  should be fine , GPU matters for the gaming


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

i have no idea on how to do that and understand that stuff, but my requirements in that it must a 6usb ports, a network adapter, a pci e graphics slot, and a 5.1 sound card.. i also want it to be compitable with windows 7


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> i have no idea on how to do that and understand that stuff, but my requirements in that it must a 6usb ports, a network adapter, a pci e graphics slot, and a 5.1 sound card.. i also want it to be compitable with windows 7



Dude everything is more than that ! the has more than ur needs


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

k thnx. and how much will the GA-P55-UD3R cost?? i want it to b 8k and under...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> k thnx. and how much will the GA-P55-UD3R cost?? i want it to b 8k and under...



The biggest issue is the BOARD no P55 boards are available BELOW 10K , 

GA-P55-UD3R is 10.3K


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

ok, i think i can get that board... but on the net, it said the GA-P55-UD3R costs 12.5k or so..


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys hold on... Let the market settle a bit. ^Ask a few dealers for price and see what you can get.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Sep 13, 2009)

ok. anyways, ill b buyin d parts after 1 week atleast.. so i think d price myt setle down by den..


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi guys, my cousin wants to buy new motherboard around Rs.3000/-
According to TheITwares, we have shortlisted -

Palit N73 PV
Asus P5KPL-CM
MSI G31 M3F

Plus or minus Rs. 500 is ok. On board graphics is required. Don't want to buy separate gfx card. Good after sale service is expected.

Waiting for replies...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ 
Asus P5KPL-CM


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> yeah i know. But i will be upgrading the card in 6-9 months, so i want to save money now and spend it at that time for a better card.
> 
> Lynx-india has  Benq G2220HD (21.5", 1080p, 2ms GTG) at just 8377/- . Looks very good. Should i go for this one?



ooh that monitor is awesome...btw it's real response time is 5ms.


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

ironfreak said:


> Hi guys, my cousin wants to buy new motherboard around Rs.3000/-
> According to TheITwares, we have shortlisted -
> 
> Palit N73 PV
> ...


Instead go for the Gigabyte G-31-ES2L @ 2.4k. Better aftersales service and Gigabyte is the best IMO.


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The biggest issue is the BOARD no P55 boards are available BELOW 10K ,
> 
> GA-P55-UD3R is 10.3K



Lynx-india has Gigabyte P55-UD2 for 6510/- only! 

Also intel has a p55 board priced at $100. It hasn't been launched in india yet but will be available around 6k.

Gigabyte motherboard supports OC Ram(more than 1333 mhz) and crossfire. Also, layout is better than the intel one. I will buy gigabyte mobo when it is available in kolkata.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 14, 2009)

^^ sorry , i have missed


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 14, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> Lynx-india has Gigabyte P55-UD2 for 6510/- only!
> 
> Also intel has a p55 board priced at $100. It hasn't been launched in india yet but will be available around 6k.
> 
> Gigabyte motherboard supports OC Ram(more than 1333 mhz) and crossfire. Also, layout is better than the intel one. I will buy gigabyte mobo when it is available in kolkata.


It's not available yet!!!

And it's gonna be 110$ not 100$ fyi...


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 14, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> It's not available yet!!!
> 
> And it's gonna be 110$ not 100$ fyi...



Gigabyte board is $110 and intel board is $100.


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Which is the best shop at Lamington road, Mumbai ?? Good after sale service and reasonable prices ?


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

^I prefer E-Lounge. Check out www.theitwares.com for contact info. He gives good service too.


----------



## sidkarode (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I need some help from you guys for assembling a new PC for my cousin. The PC will be primarily used for basic computing, movies, surfing and some casual gaming.
His budget is around Rs. 35-40k max. He would be buying it around Diwali, so maybe a month from now. Can u pls suggest a good config. This PC will be used for atleast 4 years.
It may be an Intel/AMD platform, no issues. I was thinking of adding a basic graphics card to the setup, say around Rs.4-5k

Pls suggest.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

wow. 4yrs???

Athlon II X4 640: 5.5k
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO: 6.5k-7k or MSI 785GM-E65: 5.5k-6k
Transcend 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz: 4k-4.5k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB HDD: 2.5k
Zebronics Bijli/Reaper cabinet without PSU: 1.5k
CoolerMaster ExtremePower 500W PSU: 2.5k
Samsung DVD burner: 1.1k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 750rs
Samsung 2033SW: 7k
Altec Lansing VS4121 2.1 speakers: 2.5k
APC 800VA UPS: 4k approx

785G is powerful enough to run games on a 20" display and you won't need a GPU for now.

if you can add a bit more to the budget, go for OCZ or Corsair DDR3 RAM instead of Transcend as they are lot more stable. As long as you do not overclock, transcend should be able to do the job.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
here is Intel alternate:

1) core2quad Q8400: 8.7k
2) Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L: 7k (without GPU) or GA-G33-MS2L : 4.5k
3) Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz 2x2GB kit: 3k-3.5k

rest is same and if possible add Palit 9500GT for 3k as G33 has weak graphic and P45 has no graphics.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 15, 2009)

@ desibond,

Are the prices expected to drop for this mobo anytime soon  ?, im planning to go in for the same proccy & mobo, but ill be running win xp on it till i feel I want to put win 7 on it (some months for sure ) does this mobo have drivers for win xp 64bit ? (or ill just use 32bit) 

Also what's the price for corsair 2gb DDR3 ? (not the value ram, the xms one)


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

Xeno said:


> @ desibond,
> 
> Are the prices expected to drop for this mobo anytime soon  ?, im planning to go in for the same proccy & mobo, but ill be running win xp on it till i feel I want to put win 7 on it (some months for sure ) does this mobo have drivers for win xp 64bit ? (or ill just use 32bit)
> 
> Also what's the price for corsair 2gb DDR3 ? (not the value ram, the xms one)



I don't think there will be a price cut as that price is aggressive, given that it has support for Crossfire and comes with solid PCB design and lot of heat sinks.

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/6363/listl.th.jpg
corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz C9 4GB kit is 6k


----------



## Xeno (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent  it has Win XP 64 bit drivers. Hrm if the prices aren't going to drop soon then fair enough  .. I know they will reduce at some point of time but I don't want to see a "slashcut" and then the board goes to the 5-6k bracket. 7k for this board is reasonable enough.

Just hurts to see that this is retailing at $100 at newegg.com  ..


----------



## sidkarode (Sep 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> wow. 4yrs???
> 
> Athlon II X4 640: 5.5k
> ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO: 6.5k-7k or MSI 785GM-E65: 5.5k-6k
> ...




Ya!!.. 4 years!!..that too, I am giving a conservative estimate. His current one is more than 6 years old!
Can u pls confirm the exact model name of the AMD proccy u have mentioned. This is because I have not been able to locate the model number u mentioned on AMD's website. Same is the case with the Asus mobo. Also any similar mobo from Gigabyte?
Also, i forgot to mention that speakers arent needed as he has purchased a new set just few months back. So i thought of using that cash to go in for Corsair VX 450, wat say?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

^^yes. VX450W is a terrific model.

processor. sorry. I think it's 620. *www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Athlon II X4 620 - ADX620WFK42GI (ADX620WFGIBOX).html

here is the link for asus mobo: *www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fcsXWSxnhzZE9rnR


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 16, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^I prefer E-Lounge. Check out www.theitwares.com for contact info. He gives good service too.


Yea I know TheItwares.. its good. but the guy has some attitude problem... Primeabgb is costlier than it.

so I want to know if there's any other option with  similar price..?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

www.lynx-india.com


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2009)

^+1.

@ *ironfreak* But among the babus, there is Mac IT, who will give you a good price, if you are willing to buy from them. They are located right across Tara Temple Lane exit on Lamington Road.


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 17, 2009)

ok thanks. I will check it.


----------



## mumblehere (Sep 17, 2009)

suggest me a cheap mic with headset for gtalk/yahoo voice chat (only for voice chat, not for musik)


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 17, 2009)

do zebronics provide replacement warranty for their ordinary 450 watts smps?? one of my friends smps is dead after 5 months,and dealer is saying that it will take 15days to get it repaired wtf?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

^^yes. I think it has 6mnth-1yr warranty.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 17, 2009)

^ya it has 1yr warranty but dealer is saying that there is 15days waiting period.


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi guys, I've ditched my efforts of finding a good PMP and gonna buy the Nokia 5800XM tomorrow for 13.5k, any issues with this phone that I need to know about?

Also do suggest alternatives, max 15k and also I prefer nokia(also other s60 smartphones will do, windows mobile is welcome but not much needed, my need is music oriented not business, so keep multimedia in mind)


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

@* tkin *Wrong section buddy. Mobile Monsters is where you shoud be posting.


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanna buy a USB keyboard. Budget around 700-800 rupees max. Looks should be funky & stylish (as much as possible)... What do u guys suggest ??


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

^No clue about the keyboard, but did you check the shops I mentioned @ Lamington? I too need a kbd and mouse but cant buy now. Plz let me know what you buy.


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 21, 2009)

^^^
No actually. My cousin decided to buy here itself at Pune... so we cancelled our Lamington trip...

Ok my keyboard hunt goes and I came across these two-

i-Ball Soft Touch MM Black-USB
and
Dell USB keyboard

I don't think Dell will be available in India as its not on their Indian site. Iball keyboard looks cool at 500 bucks. Seems to be total vfm product.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 21, 2009)

Logitech Multimedia Keyboard + Mouse! 0.7k. 

Best buy! iBall Keyboards are pathetic especially the low priced one's! They key alphabets and digits go away after a year of rigorous use!


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 21, 2009)

Im now in serious dilemma of keyboard. Main requirements are- 

1) USB
2) Windows 7 and Mac OS compatibility
3) Wired

Im willing to increase budget till 1200-1300 rupees. Im confused between-

Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000
Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard
Logitech NewTouch™ Keyboard 200 - USB

Can somebody tell the prices of all these ?


----------



## mumblehere (Sep 22, 2009)

off topic, but help needed 

cud some1 suggest me a good computer chair, with brand and model, as im confused between different things to keep in mind by searchin google.

if any1 using it and feels better, plz mention the brand and model. wud be really helpful.

ps, im b4 the comp for at least 10 hrs a day.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 22, 2009)

mumblehere said:


> off topic, but help needed
> 
> cud some1 suggest me a good computer chair, with brand and model, as im confused between different things to keep in mind by searchin google.
> 
> ...




Budget ! ???


----------



## mumblehere (Sep 22, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Budget ! ???



up to 5k


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

Look for Featherlite chairs

*brindavan.sc109.info/flnew/catalog.php?catalogid=126


----------



## vampiredevil (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

My current config for MB, Processor and RAM is 
ASUS A8N-VM 
AMD 3200 at 2.2Ghz
Zion 2GB DDR 400Mhz
GeForce 9600GT 512 MB

I want to upgrade it as i seriously wanna play GTA IV and my current 9600GT card is cryin on this above combo 

After some intial lookup n dis thread im thinkin of getting the followin config
Core i5-750
Gigabyte P55 motherboard
OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb
_GeForce 9600GT 512 MB(Not upgrading this)_

Also Techalomaniac suggested me before that i can also go for this config also:
Athlon II X4 620
ASUS M785-EVO mobo
OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb

Will one of these will be more future proof and with smooth gameplay for GTA IV (I am a die hard fan of GTA ) 


Also can any1 suggest me any place in Bangalore wer i can exchange my current config for the new one!!!!!

Thanks,
Anup


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ how much is the p55 costing..?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 26, 2009)

vampiredevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My current config for MB, Processor and RAM is
> ASUS A8N-VM
> ...



i heard that GTA 4 is CPU dependant and among those two, I strongly recommend core i5 configuration. It's lot lot faster than X4 630


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2009)

@vampiredevil If yu can afford it, get is the Core i5 mantra. I second desii. But it will cost u 10.5k for proccy. GTA IV is heavily CPU dependent and ur gfx card is more than enuf to run it.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ how much is the p55 costing..?



Core i5 i750 2.66GHz Rs. 10.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R Rs. 11.2k
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6R Rs. 16.4k

From latest Prices thread


----------



## vampiredevil (Sep 30, 2009)

Guyz thnks 4 al ur suggestions....
Think dis i5 config is going litl way above my budget (Recently bought a 5800XM @14.2..So nw budget limit dropped) 

Nywaz thinkin of getin dis Proccy:AMD Phenom II X4 810 QuadCore Processor 2.6GHz. And a mob 4 around 6K + 2X2GB DDR3 ram for 6K...
But a quick question though- will this Processor be better dan 620??Googled a lot bt didnt find ny gud comparisions between des two...Request u 2 provide me some link or update on dis b4 i go get d stuff

*@desiibond*: please tell me wer in Banglr can i get my old config exchanged 4 d new one....???

Anup


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2009)

Athlon II X4 is neck to neck compared with Q8200. Phenom II X4 810 performs slightly better.


----------



## tkin (Oct 2, 2009)

My friend wants to buy a very cheap gaming PC, so here's what I gave him, what do you think guys?

AMD Phenom X4 620=5.5-6k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H=4.5-5k
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3/256bit=4.5-5k

His max budget for CPU+Mobo is about 11k, for GPU max 5k.

Do suggest, he prefers ASUS mobo but I think Gigabyte is just as good if not better VFM.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 2, 2009)

tkin said:


> My friend wants to buy a very cheap gaming PC, so here's what I gave him, what do you think guys?
> 
> AMD Phenom X4 620=5.5-6k
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H=4.5-5k
> ...



As for gaming Phenom 2 550BE is best . most games utilize only 2 cores .
& zotac 9800GT is 5.4K now ! check it on that too 

Board is nice one u ve suggested


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2009)

@tkin
The Gigabyte motherboard is good enough.
However, if he is an ASUS fanboy kinda guy you can give him the Asus M4A78-EM that falls in the same price bracket.
I would rather go with an Athlon II X2 240 for around 3.5K and spend the leftovers in favour of a better video card like say a Radeon HD4850 or a GeForce GTS250.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

tkin said:


> My friend wants to buy a very cheap gaming PC, so here's what I gave him, what do you think guys?
> 
> AMD Phenom X4 620=5.5-6k
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H=4.5-5k
> Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3/256bit=4.5-5k


Have a look at 785 chipset mobos from Gigabyte or ASUS. They come with integrated HD4200 GFX which is much better than the IG of the mobo you have mentioned, which is of the older 780 chipset genre.


tkin said:


> His max budget for *CPU+Proccy* is about 11k, for GPU max 5k.


You mean CPU + Mobo, didn't you? 


tkin said:


> You mean CPU + mobo right?
> Do suggest, he prefers ASUS mobo but I think Gigabyte is just as good if not better VFM.


Okay, my suggestion :
AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
ASUS M4A785TD-V-EVO @ 6.7k
DDR3 RAM @ 2.5 - 6k

The mobo is ASUS, supports CF and is DDR3 and has support for 4xRAM. Waaaay more future proof than your suggested rig. Also the IG in this mobo can play your friend Crysis @ low settings with ease. It will play all games at low settings easily, so he can save on for the GPU which he can get later ofcourse. How's this? If you don't like it, drop in a post, I'll recommend an alternate config. But IMO this is the best option.


----------



## tkin (Oct 4, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Have a look at 785 chipset mobos from Gigabyte or ASUS. They come with integrated HD4200 GFX which is much better than the IG of the mobo you have mentioned, which is of the older 780 chipset genre.
> 
> You mean CPU + Mobo, didn't you?
> 
> ...


Sorry, bad typo

The Asus mobo's nice but DDR3 ram's way over his budget(he's a cheapskate), so suggest one with DDR2 support @ 6k max. Proccy's OK, he will probably buy 9600GT due to limited budget.

BTW- he will buy a GPU, wanna play crysis @ 1024x768.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

See *tkin*, AFAIK the price of DDR2 RAM has also increased, some people here have bought it for Rs. 1650, while some for 1850! If that is the case, then please go for DDR3 itself.

Else,
Same proccy.
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H @ 5.5k  (Decent board without CF support)
Get a good GPU like Palit 9600GT SONIC edition or 9800GT(I think available for less than 6k)


----------



## layzee (Oct 4, 2009)

@tkin
Better off with a GeForce 9800GT
+1 for AMD Athlon II X4 620
A decent 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz value RAM kit may be available for around 4K


----------



## tkin (Oct 4, 2009)

layzee said:


> @tkin
> Better off with a GeForce 9800GT
> +1 for AMD Athlon II X4 620
> A decent 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz value RAM kit may be available for around 4K


DDR3 RAM won't cut it, so its GB GA----US2H for him, Athlon II 620 will do, 9600GT is his current target, 9800GT will be just out of reach probably.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 4, 2009)

I am buying a new system with core i5 750 and ati 4850. Which UPS would be enough for it?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2009)

^ mention the full rig specs, mobo, ram , no of drives (HDD and optical) 

For a UPS without any hassles in backups, go for 800Va or 1kVa from APC which will supply enough juice and also comes with automatic shutdown software. APC still is the best UPS brand here.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

@ *tkin* remember its MA785GM not 78GM. 785 chipsets are better.


----------



## misd (Oct 4, 2009)

please suggest me a proccy, mb and RAM for an upgrade for around 20k by which i can play HD videos smoothly


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2009)

*@misd**

Processor :*
*AMD Phenom II X3 720* (Rs 7,200) OR* AMD Athlon II X4 620* (5,400)

Phenom X4 will be a bit out of budget for you. the Tri core X3 will be the best bet for you. Although you might have luck with the* AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition (Rs 5,200) *Someone on this forum unlocked_ *a*_*ll the four cores*with the Motherboard mentioned below.

Although you have three choices for processor
*1) AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE*  (7,200)
(Superb performance for the price, and the fourth core maaybe unlocked)

*2) AMD Phenom II X2 550* (5,300)
(Possibility to unlock the other two cores and make it into a full X4 Phenom)
*
3) AMD Athlon II X4 620  *(5,400)
(The most value for money quad core processor, but lacks the L3 cache, but its a quad core by default. ) 

*+Motherboard 
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO* (6,900) 
(has two Pci-e slot, very good onboard graphics and lots of options to tweak around with)
+ *4GB DDR3 RAM kit* (Transcend, Kingston , Corsair) (4,000-5,000)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total :- *18-19,000*

I am not sure of the RAM prices, they should fall soon but DDR3 is a bit expensive at the moment. They might be cheaper than my estimate. Just be sure that you pick up a 1333Mhz module at least. 1600 and 1800 will be a lot more expensive.

Also do you have a good power supply unit ? ( Like 80+ certified with at least 30amps on the 12v rail ) from Corsair, Coolermaster or Antec ? The motherboard clearly specifies to have at least 300W of guaranteed power.

If not then invest 3,500-4100 more and get the 

*Coolermaster Real Power Pro 460W* (3,500)
OR
*Corsair VX450W* (4,100-4,200) (you should go for this if your budget permits you)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total :* 22,000 at most* (including a good power supply)

The above config should meet your requirements very suitably


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 5, 2009)

misd said:


> please suggest me a proccy, mb and RAM for an upgrade for around 20k by which i can play HD videos smoothly



If you can relax your budget a bit, i'd advise you to get this config.

Proccy.  Core i5 750 - 10.4k
Mobo-  Intel DP55WB- 6.2k
RAM- A decent 2x2 GB kit 1333 Mhz - 5k

Total - 21.6k

This is the absolute minimum for a Nehalem based setup. You won't be overclock your proccy with this mobo much, but i think you won't need to. You won't need to upgrade this system for at least 3-4 years.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Xeno said:


> ^ mention the full rig specs, mobo, ram , no of drives (HDD and optical)
> 
> For a UPS without any hassles in backups, go for 800Va or 1kVa from APC which will supply enough juice and also comes with automatic shutdown software. APC still is the best UPS brand here.



APC 800VA is wayyy out of my budget. My college has 24 hrs. electricity with almost no fluctuations. Any cheaper suggestions?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ It's better to wait for cheaper ASUS/Gigabyte P55 mobos than buying Intel mobo.

But if the buyer's need is only for playing HD congtent, then a simple Athlon II X4+785G+2GB DDR3 RAM would be more than enough and buyer will be saving atleast 5k as a result.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> APC 800VA is wayyy out of my budget. My college has 24 hrs. electricity with almost no fluctuations. Any cheaper suggestions?



If that's so then just get the 500VA model from APC , retails at 1,800-1,900.



desiibond said:


> ^^ It's better to wait for cheaper ASUS/Gigabyte P55 mobos than buying Intel mobo.
> 
> But if the buyer's need is only for playing HD congtent, then a simple Athlon II X4+785G+2GB DDR3 RAM would be more than enough and buyer will be saving atleast 5k as a result.



^ Hrm yeah, but 2GB RAM wont be enough if he runs Win7 by any chance right ? IF he uses XP then it would be okay, just not sure about Win7


----------



## desiibond (Oct 5, 2009)

RAM is something that you can add anytime. start it with 2GB. A quad core + 2GB should be good enough. moreover, DDR3 RAM price is still bit high. get 2gig now and get another stick when prices come down a bit.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am looking for a config (excluding monitor,kb, mouse, ups) for 20k max... Purpose is home machine (audio/video playback, work with pictures, browsing, etc but no gaming) with office work (CAD, programming) also. I have currently selected the following spec:
AMD	            Phenom X4 X4 - 810 BE	                           	8350
ASUS	           AMD780G M3A78-EM                              	4550
Hynix		DDR2-800 2+1GB	                                  2500
Seagate		SATA-II	250 GB	                                             1900
Sony		OEM DVD Writer		                                  1100
Zebronics/iball   Cabinet			                                  1200

			                                       Total	19600
Please give your comments and suggestions

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 5, 2009)

^^Change the proccy and mobo to :
AMD Athlon II X4 620 : 5.6k
Gigabyte or MSI or Biostar 785 chipset mobo.

the rest of the config is ok.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 5, 2009)

Isnt Black Edition supposed to be better (power efficiency and overclockability wise)? Also, I would prefer to go with ASUS motherboard because it is going to be used in a small city where getting help is difficult and I would prefer to have components made by very reliable companies... Come to think of it, I may even change HDD to WD or Maxtor...

Arun


----------



## misd (Oct 5, 2009)

what about intel config? i want a rig which should be future proof for at least 4-5 years...BTW thank you all for replies


----------



## desiibond (Oct 5, 2009)

this will be future proof for 20 years atleast:

IBM Roadrunner BladeCenter QS22 

@misd, technology is evolving so fast that we can't assure anything that is atleast 4-5yrs future-proof. 

for example, a rig bought 3yrs ago will struggle to play High def content now.

anyways, if you really want a 5yr solid rig, get this:

Core i7 i965 Extreme Edition
ASUS Rampage II Extreme
Corsair XMS3 high performance DDR3 kit 3x2GB
EVGA GTX295
rest is your choice


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> Isnt Black Edition supposed to be better (power efficiency and overclockability wise)? Also, I would prefer to go with ASUS motherboard because it is going to be used in a small city where getting help is difficult and I would prefer to have components made by very reliable companies... Come to think of it, I may even change HDD to WD or Maxtor...
> 
> Arun


Oc wise, maybe. I won't say better, but easier to OC. AFAIK, some of the highest OC's have come on non BE proccys (P4, was that 8GHz???). Power efficiency has nothing to do with BE and non BE processors again AFAIK. Gigabyte has better after sales service than ASUS and its pretty solid too. Look for Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H @ 5.5k.

IMO, if you can extend your budget, get the 
ASUS M4A785TD-V-EVO @ 6.7k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k
Phenom II X4 810 @ your price or Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Rest your config. HDD get WD or Seagate or Samsung or Hitachi, no Maxtor as it's owned by Seagate anyway. This is much more future proof.

If outta budget, then:
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.2k OR Gigabyte mobo mentioned in first para
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2.5-3k
Phenom II X4 810
Rest your config.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 5, 2009)

@techalomaniac & j1n M@tt: Thanks...

Arun

EDIT: Sudden doubt: X4 - 810 BE is AM3 processor whereas M3A78-EM supports AM2+ and AM2 processors... Does this mean AM3 is supported or not?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 5, 2009)

add me to struggling seagate HDD users list.

two weeks back my 3yr old 160gig HDD died and last week I got replacement. Today is the first day that I am using and guess what, this one crashed within an hour of usage.

STAY AWAY FROM SEAGATE EVEN IF THEY GIVE YOU FOR FREE.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> add me to struggling seagate HDD users list.
> 
> two weeks back my 3yr old 160gig HDD died and last week I got replacement. Today is the first day that I am using and guess what, this one crashed within an hour of usage.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM SEAGATE EVEN IF THEY GIVE YOU FOR FREE.




i formatted over 200 times still my seagate works ?? CRASHING means wat kind of crash [ may be i confused with the crash]


----------



## desiibond (Oct 5, 2009)

hmm. connect the HDD and windows on the other HDD won't boot. Earlier windows used to hang when I tried to copy content to the defective HDD.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> Sudden doubt: X4 - 810 BE is AM3 processor whereas M3A78-EM supports AM2+ and AM2 processors... Does this mean AM3 is supported or not?


Advice A : Don't get the M3A78-EM as it is an older chipset. The 780G chipset AFAIK. Better get 785G chipset based moboas they give ATI HD4200 onboard GFX, which is really good even for moderate gaming.

Advice B: Biostar TA785GE 128M is a good board and is worth the bucks although I recommend the Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H, which is just 1k more and totally worth it for reliability.

Advice C: If you wish to get the ASUS board you mentioned, get it as it is a great board in itself with CF support and extremely VFM @ 4.5k for a full ATX board. My only concern is the outdated chipset, but IMO the board is sturdy and reliable. AM2 and AM2+ sockets can run AM3 proccys. They are backward compatible. But AM3 sockets cant run AM2+ proccys. Simple logic : AM2+ is 940 pin while AM3 is 939 pin. So you see the difference I hope.  More info: AM3 CPU's have both DDR2 and DDR3 mem controller integrated in them while AM2+ have only DDR2. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*desiibond* Even I don't recommend Seagate to many, but I still stand by my evergreen thought :


> Pray before you buy your next HDD


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. connect the HDD and windows on the other HDD won't boot. Earlier windows used to hang when I tried to copy content to the defective HDD.



AFAIK Seagate is known for its consistency. I bought my WD HDD few months back and now it starts to show bad sectors in it. I need to RMA it,but as it need much time, i halt it till i got a spare HDD.  So better get a Seagate over WD.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, my friend needs a rig <25k for casual gaming and multimedia. He dosent need a monitor, speakers, kbd/mouse, HDD or DVD-RW drive.

I suggested him two, AMD/Intel but he isnt going to trust AMD no matter how many logical facts I tell him so I thought I will stick to Intel... I suggested him this config :-

Intel C2D E7500
MSI G41TME63 (Based on Intel G41)
2x2 Transcend 800MHz RAM
Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3
CoolerMaster EP 500W
CoolerMaster Elite 330 cabinet

Is this a nice config ? Please give me some more suggestions .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2009)

That should be good for 25k. Since you are going for a dedicated GPU, why not pick P45 chipset based mobo. MSI G41TME63 looks good though. what is the price of this mobo?


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2009)

@Psychosocial :

Have a look at the Gigabyte 460W PSU @ 2.5k. Its 80+ and is active PFC too. That config will be outdated by next year jan when Intel releases its new lineup. C2D is a waste of money now IMO. Otherwise, its a decent config and have a look at P45 as desii said.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2009)

@Techalomaniac

Even C2Q will outdated in few months .So we cant take that into consideration, as his friend is not going to increase his budget it'll be the only choice he got. 

@Psychosocial

Get the Gigabyte 460W as suggested by Techalomaniac.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 7, 2009)

hello digitians,
I need some help here in upgrading my friend's PC. By upgrading i mean only the cabinet and its contents.
Usage: The usual -> net surfing, multimedia purposes and occasional gaming.
He is on a tight budget of about 15-16k and here is da config i am looking at currently.

1] Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 processor - Rs 5850
2] Mobo: Asus P5N73-AM Supports Intel 45 nm multi-core  - Rs 3500
3] Memory: Kingston or Transcend RAM chips 667/800MHz (either 1Gbx2 or 2Gbx1) - Rs 775x2 or Rs 1275
4] Cabinet: Antec NSK4400 Mini Tower Case Improved (wid da PSU but not sure about this) - Rs 2200
5] HDD: Western Digital 160Gb/250Gb hard disk - Rs 1850/Rs 2100
   HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 3Gb/s 250 GB Hard Drive - Rs 2100
6] Samsung Octo Edge Sata DVD writer - Rs 1500

Total Damage: Rs 17k approx

I am confused about the Hard disk part. I can't make up between WD and Seagate since both are having the same exact specs so can someone plz tell me which one to go for??

Secondly, my friend will be happy with an equally decent AMD config but since i don't know much about AMD i would really appreciate some help in shortlisting a decent AMD config.
Thanks.
Regards.
P.S.- All the prices listed are courtesy of primeabgb and theitwares websites.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

@thelordrrulzzz

Get Seagate HDD as WD RMA su(ks.. (I am having a WD HDD *sigh*)
Instead of buying a Cabby for 2.2k just go for Zebby cabinet @ 1.2k and put that money in HDD. So that you can get even a Seagate 500GB for around 2.5k...

Here is the Phenom rig : 
Phenom X4 9650 - 6000 / X4 9550 - 5000
ASUS M3A78 -4000 780G Chipset. Best even for moderate gaming...
Kingston 2GB DDR2 - 1800
Zebronics Cabinet w/ SMPS - 1200
DVD RW - 1100
Seagate 500GB - 2500

Total - 15600

Am i missing something?


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 7, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb
Thanks for replying early. I don't think my friend is in need of such a large capacity HDD but whatever the case might be i will surely go for Seagate. Even i was thinking of Zebronics cabinet (Bijli to be specific with the PSU) but i think that model has been stopped. Any idea about it??

Btw thanks for the AMD config as well. I will take it into consideration.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

@thelordrrulzzz

Get someother cabby in that range as the additional amount will be put up on another 2 Gig of RAM....!!!!!

BTW The AMD Config is way better than the Intel config by you. So just consider it as a good option.... A (X4 9550)Quad core for 5000-5500 dude...  Think abt it.. Whether u go for a C2D for around 6k or a Quad Core for around 5.5k?


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> hello digitians,
> I need some help here in upgrading my friend's PC. By upgrading i mean only the cabinet and its contents.
> Usage: The usual -> net surfing, multimedia purposes and occasional gaming.
> He is on a tight budget of about 15-16k and here is da config i am looking at currently.
> ...


This config will be outdated within 2-3months. You wanna buy Intel? Then wait for some 3 months and they will release newer architecture.



rajkumar_pb said:


> @thelordrrulzzz
> 
> Get Seagate HDD as WD RMA su(ks.. (I am having a WD HDD *sigh*)
> Instead of buying a Cabby for 2.2k just go for Zebby cabinet @ 1.2k and put that money in HDD. So that you can get even a Seagate 500GB for around 2.5k...
> ...


Yes. This config is also outdated. Here's what I have to offer.

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k   OR   Phenom II X2 550BE @ 5.4k
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.5k or Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H @ 5.5k
Gigabyte 460W SMPS @ 2.5k or Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k
Rest your config.


----------



## prvprv (Oct 7, 2009)

hi guys,

what is the cheapest available gfx card with DDR3 technology?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2009)

^Nvidia 8600gt


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> This config will be outdated within 2-3months. You wanna buy Intel? Then wait for some 3 months and they will release newer architecture.
> 
> 
> Yes. This config is also outdated. Here's what I have to offer.
> ...



Look at his budget. Its just 15k. But the config you quoted costs min of 12.5k, so he has to get the rest within 3.5k, which isn't possible. Isn't it?

Later on update to a Quad Core and a dedicated GPU,if you can.

Other option would be 
E5200 - 3.5k
G31M-S2L - 2.5k
Zebronics Platinum 500W - 1.7k
Seagate 500GB  - 2.5k / WD 640GB - 3.3k
DVD RW - 1.1k
Cabinet - 1k
2GB DDR2 - 1.8k


Total - 14.1k(if you choose 500GB) and 14.9k(if you choose 640GB) in total


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^Man, the proccy you suggested is not good at all. The original Phenom series sucks. The Phenom II series rocks along with the Athlon II series. Btw, Athlon II X4 is a quad core! I still stand by:

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.2k  (Much better gfx than the 780 chipset ASUS board, can play all latest games at low-med res)

Rest is upto him. Just suggested the good SMPSes as its advisable to have 'em.  Now if you look at his original planned config, then you will notice that mine is expensive by only 500 bucks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2009)

@Techalomaniac

Well then, +1 for your config. I am so lazy to even sum it up..


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^Please read up some reviews. You need to catch up a bit on the market. Then even you can post regularly here and help out the many who come here for help.


----------



## SagarS (Oct 8, 2009)

*WorkStation under Rs. 55000/-*

*WorkStation under Rs. 55000/-*

I have decided on purchasing the following configuration at around Rs. 55000/- primarily for 3d Applications (WorkStation)

CPU             	- Intel i5 750
Motherboard 	- ASUS P7P55D / Gigabyte GAP55 UD3R / Gigabyte GAP55 M-UD2
GPU             	- PowerColour HD 4850 512 MB 
RAM            	- Corsair Dual Channel DDR 3 1333 MHz 2 x 2GB
HDD	           - WD 1TB Cavier Green Series
Monitor        	- AOC 2436VW / Dell 2409W / Benq G2412
SMPS          	- Corsair VX450 450W
Cabinet        	- Cooler Master CW690
DVD Writer	- Samsung DVD / CD RW Combo
Keyboard	- Logitech Keyboard
Mouse	            - Logitech 1000 DPI Mouse


I have a few queries.

1. According to going over reviews on this site and others including Digit magazine, I estimate the above configuration to cost in the Range of Rs. 55,000/-. I am not aware of the first hand street Price in Mumbai. So, if the configuration goes well above it, kindly let me know.

2. I am going to use this PC primarily for Work. I would be using softwares like AutoCAD, Revit Architecture, Google Sketchup on almost daily basis. Additionally, infrequent use of Photoshop CS3 and CorelDraw. Apart from these, I will also heavily surf the web and training / flash based videos. An occasional movie viewing might also occur.  

3. I will not use 2 GPUs. So, I dont need Crossfire or SLI. Accordingly, Gigabyte GAP55 M-UD2 seems a decent choice. Does it make any sense to go for ASUS P7P55D / Gigabyte GAP55 UD3R  and spend another Rs. 3500/-. Or kindly recommend any other Motherboard.

4. I am planning to buy 24" Monitor in 12 - 13000/- range. I dont think Samsung has a affordable 24" LCD Monitor. Here people are recommending Dell or Benq Monitors. I havent heard anyone mentioning AOC Monitors. I am using AOC 19" Monitor and decently satisfied.Which one should I go for?

5. For GPUs, is PowerColour HD 4850 512 MB value for money at around Rs. 7500/-. Or should I go for NVDIA 9800GTX based cards. 

6. Is Corsair VX450 450W sufficient for this configuration?

7. Kindly recommend 2.1 / 2.0 speakers for around 1500/- in addition to above configuration. I am not a audiophile and a decent pair of speakers will do. 

8. Can someone recommend a reliable shop from Lamington Road to make the Purchase.


Thank You Very Much in Advance for any help or advice in this matter.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 8, 2009)

@ SagarS 

Get Palit GTS250 for 7.3K instead of  HD4850


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

@ *SagarS* Get GTS250 512MB as *damngoodman999* said and get a better PSU, just to be safe. The GlacialPower 650W is available for Rs. 4.5k. Try www.itwares.com and check for availability, if not, then get it shipped from www.lynx-india.com.

Dell S2409W is available for Rs. 12750 @ techenclave.
Altec Lansing BXR1121 should do the job.
No it doesn't make sense to pay extra for the mobp, unless you are looking for more RAM slots.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: WorkStation under Rs. 55000/-*



SagarS said:


> 2. I am going to use this PC primarily for Work. I would be using softwares like AutoCAD, Revit Architecture, Google Sketchup on almost daily basis. Additionally, infrequent use of Photoshop CS3 and CorelDraw. Apart from these, I will also heavily surf the web and training / flash based videos. An occasional movie viewing might also occur.



For a workstation, get Quadro FX based GPU's. They were specifically designed for 3D Works that you've mentioned and you can extract the full potential of the cards while at work. 
A Leadtek Quadro FX380 256MB DDR3 - 6.1k (or)
A Leadtek Quadro FX580 512MB DDR3 - 9k 

Source : 
*www.lynx-india.com/beta/index.php?productID=6292
*www.lynx-india.com/beta/index.php?productID=6291



SagarS said:


> 3. I will not use 2 GPUs. So, I dont need Crossfire or SLI. Accordingly, Gigabyte GAP55 M-UD2 seems a decent choice. Does it make any sense to go for ASUS P7P55D / Gigabyte GAP55 UD3R  and spend another Rs. 3500/-. Or kindly recommend any other Motherboard.



Go for GAP55 M-UD2 as you don't need any SLI or X-Fire.



SagarS said:


> 6. Is Corsair VX450 450W sufficient for this configuration?



No idea, but as a precautionary step, go for What Techalomaniac suggests. A Glacialpower 600W - 4.5k (or) get the Tagan TG600-U37 600W PSU for 4.2k.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 8, 2009)

ATI is launching Radeon 5770 and 5750 on oct 13th. 5750 should be priced at $149 and 5770 at $199.

When would they be available in india, and what price in INR should i expect?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 8, 2009)

> GPU                 - PowerColour HD 4850 512 MB





> Monitor            - AOC 2436VW / Dell 2409W / Benq G2412


HD4850 wont do justice to your 24 inch screen. HD4850 is good upto 20 inch. More than that would require a better GPU. Something like GTX275 or HD4890.



> For a workstation, get Quadro FX based GPU's. They were specifically designed for 3D Works that you've mentioned and you can extract the full potential of the cards while at work.
> A Leadtek Quadro FX380 256MB DDR3 - 6.1k (or)
> A Leadtek Quadro FX580 512MB DDR3 - 9k


The quadro series have the same xerox copy architecture as the GTX series of nVidia only the drivers are different. So not point wasting money on a Quadro. They are expensive to say the least. Better get GTX 275, would be good for your 24 inch monitor and would suite your work!



> SMPS              - Corsair VX450 450W


Since I have suggested GTX275 i would suggest a PSU to fit it Corsair TX650. 

Also stick with WD Caviar Blue rather than Green. Because Green one's are slower than Blue or Black!


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

^I still stand by the Glacialpower 650W. Great PSU and extremely VFM @ 4.5k


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes GlacialPower is a potent PSU. Supposed to give 90% efficiency! Only a few PSU's can do that. But not sure about the after-sales-service! If that is good then no problem going for that!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 8, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Please read up some reviews. You need to catch up a bit on the market. Then even you can post regularly here and help out the many who come here for help.



Why man?


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 8, 2009)

How's this configuration....???
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 2.66Ghz
ASUS M4A785TD-V-EVO
Corsair xms3 1333 MHz (2X2GB)
Corsair VX450W
CoolerMaster 690
WD caviar blue 250 GB
2xSapphire Radeon HD4350 1GB DDR2 (xFire)
Samsung 2233SW
thats all.... 
Any suggestions ???!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 8, 2009)

sundar07 said:


> How's this configuration....???
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 2.66Ghz
> ASUS M4A785TD-V-EVO
> Corsair xms3 1333 MHz (2X2GB)
> ...



IMO its not worth the money....

Are u serious? 4350 in X-Fire?

Have u bought the system or going to buy it?

If not, then plz dont buy? Just look at Phenom II X4 and 785G combo. It's far more better than what you mentioned...

Go for 4770/4850. No X-Fire for this....


----------



## asingh (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ Why does everyone down-trod the C2Q's...? They are strong powerful beasts.??


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ Why does everyone down-trod the C2Q's...? They are strong powerful beasts.??



I just want to say that Q9500 will be a better option than Q9400 and the price difference is meagre.Although L2 cache too. Even i too want t buy C2Q once,and still.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 9, 2009)

Intel Quad Cores (Pre i7-i5 era) like Q6600/Q9450 are not VFM any more after the launch of Phenom II Quad cores from AMD as AMD provides a better and more VFM overall platform. Also LGA 775 is in its last stages, so its not wise to invest that much in a dying platform. 

So, all these points are enough to shift the balance to the AMD camp for midrange configs (those who cant afford i5's or i7's).


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Have u bought the system or going to buy it?


I'm going to bye this system....


> Phenom II X4 and 785G combo


plz explain 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rajkumar_pb said:


> I just want to say that Q9500 will be a better option than Q9400 and the price difference is meagre.Although L2 cache too. Even i too want t buy C2Q once,and still.


plz suggest me a good intel rig as well as a AMD rig@ 40k(mobo+proccy+Ram+psu+cabby+HDD+GPU)


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2009)

sundar07 said:


> I'm going to bye this system....
> plz explain
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



AMD : Phenom II X4 920 B.E @ 9.5k + ASUS/Gigabyte 790GX Mobo @ 9k
Intel : Q9550 @ 9.5k  / Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3R @  8.2k
2x2GB DDR2 @ 2.6k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
Seagate 1TB @ 4.1k
Palit GTS250 @ 7.4k
Cabinet of your Choice


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> Intel Quad Cores (Pre i7-i5 era) like Q6600/Q9450 are not VFM any more after the launch of Phenom II Quad cores from AMD as AMD provides a better and more VFM overall platform. Also LGA 775 is in its last stages, so its not wise to invest that much in a dying platform.
> 
> So, all these points are enough to shift the balance to the AMD camp for midrange configs (those who cant afford i5's or i7's).



Still there is not much of a difference between a Q9550 and a P55 combination. We can still safely advice the user both chipsets. And even the AMD Phenom 2 are not way ahead in the race, that they be always recommended. We have to list both pros and cons of both sides to be just to the person seeking advice.


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

^Q9550 competes with the higher end Phenom II series. i5 is way ahead of both of them. Its extreme VFM @ 10.5k. The only disadvantage is that Intel doesn't provide great onboard GFX. But anyway, gamers buy a good GPU. 

@ *sundar07* The rig suggested by rajkumar is good, but I suggested you go for Intel.

Replace proccy to Intel core i5 750 @ 10.5k
Mobo: Gigabyte P55 UD2M @ 7.2k
Rest is great from rajkumar's config. Core i5 performs better,


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

i5 is not that much ahead of the Quads. A brief comparison can be read *here*.

Am not trying to drive a point here...just that we should not be biased and give the information seeker all the ideas.


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 9, 2009)

> Gigabyte P55 UD2M


Is this mobo support DDR3 ram like Corsair xms3 1333 MHz ???


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2009)

sundar07 said:


> Is this mobo support DDR3 ram like Corsair xms3 1333 MHz ???



Yes, ofcourse.

@Techalomaniac

I have read the article link given by asigh,comparing the i7,i5 and Q9550. And i was shocked to see the i5 and Q9550 was in same line. Nothing but a 2-5% increase in performance and a little bit with WinRAR(a whooping 50% increase).

Also the Power Consumption of Q9550 is lesser than i5's. So as said by asigh, C2Q's were down-trod by us..


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

I mentioned this before: For CPUs

1. Lots of money: i7.
2. Medium money: i5 or P45 with Quad or High end AMD.
3. low money: upgrade to next best processor for your socket.

(2) is where most of the queries come for. So we have to play the devils advocate and tell them about all the options.

Also remember the P55 is just an upgrade to the P45. Intel is marketing it like a totally brand new platform which is actually the X58. 

P55 does offer DDR3 -- but at dual channel, so do some of the Quad sockets.

But yes the P55 removes the north bridge with DMI, though that is no way as fast as the QPI. Its best to remove the marketing layers and see the bare-boned product.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2009)

@asigh

Well said asigh. Its been clear the Intel just rip off ourself by having some naming conventions and some tricks...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 9, 2009)

asigh said:


> I mentioned this before: For CPUs
> 
> 1. Lots of money: i7.
> 2. Medium money: i5 or P45 with Quad or High end AMD.
> ...




Thats y intel is top in the marketing their products , AMD is worst in Indian marketing 

Still Q9550 is OC's better than corei5 750


----------



## static_x (Oct 9, 2009)

@asigh...
well said man...i agree


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you very much friends !!
now....
Intel core i5 750 
Gigabyte P55 UD2M*(any other mobo u guys recommended like asus or intel??)*
Corsair xms3 1333 MHz (2x2GB)
WD caviar blue 500 GB
Corsair VX450 450W
zebronics bijli
Palit GTS250


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

^ change your cabinet. get at least an antec 330. Such good equipment -- get a cabinet to compliment it...!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 9, 2009)

The thing with AMD is that is provides a better upgrade path! C2Q mobo's will be useless in some time. So i5 is always better for Intel. Otherwise the AMD 940BE is always a better option. 

Please no to HD4350 crossfire. It wouldn't even cross 9600GT in performance! 

@sundar07: No to Asus and Intel mobos both. Better go with GSkill DDR3 1666MHz RAM's. Anything less than that is just marginally better than DDR2. Change the cabby to preferably CM690 if budget permits and if not the CM Elite 335. And if you have something to spare get GTX260 Core 216 or HD4870.


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 9, 2009)

> antec 330
> GSkill DDR3 1666MHz RAM
> GTX260 Core 216 or HD4870
> CM690


price list please !


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> The thing with AMD is that is provides a better upgrade path! C2Q mobo's will be useless in some time. So i5 is always better for Intel. Otherwise the AMD 940BE is always a better option.
> 
> .



We are again back to what I was talking out. 

How can you say they will be completed useless. Till date today people are using old Pentium 4. I am sure the C2Ds are still the highest selling in India. Stuff like E7400 etc. 

As long as a CPU is being sold, the motherboard will continue to sell. C2Qs are powerful machines. Think of it like this...at least for India where people do not have so much disposable cash and and IT hardware is overpriced.

*It would be something like this:*

1. Existent C2Q Users ----> Upgrade to i5s/i7s (P55 chipset or X58 Chipset) - Low % of population. Say 10%
2. Existent C2D Users ----> Upgrade to i5s/i7s (P55 chipset or X58 Chipset) - - Low % of population. Say 10%
3. Existent C2D Users ----> Upgrade to C2Q (P45 or related chipset) - - Mid % of population. Say 20%
4. Existent P4 Users ---->  Upgrade to C2D (P45 or related chipset) - - Mid % of population. Say 20%
5. Existent P4 Users ---->  Upgrade to i5s/i7s (P55 chipset or X58 Chipset) - - Low % of population. Say 5%
6. Existent i7 Users ---> Upgrade to the upcoming i9 chipset. - - Very low % of population. Say 2% (These guys are very rich)
7. New Purchases ---> i7( x58 ) - Very Low % population. 2%
8. New Purchases ---> i5(P55) - Low % population. 5%
9. New Purchases ---> P45 and related chipset - Mid population. 5%
10. AMD ---------> Captive 15%

This sums to approximate ~94% of the bottom pool. Leaving the rest 6% undecided, but will purchase soon.

_*Population = Existent users + future purchases*_

The above I did off the top of my head. Just rough ball park figures. Am sure Intel has done research for the same. Seeing the spending power in India. And no ways will the i7/i5 prices come down so low that 'average' users will go and purchase them. LGA775 will not die out -- believe me in India. There are aplenty P4 and C2D users out there, never will they go for i5s and i7s. C2Q or high C2Ds are the obvious choice.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> AMD : Phenom II X4 920 B.E @ 9.5k + ASUS/Gigabyte 790GX Mobo @ 9k
> Intel : Q9550 @ 9.5k  / Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3R @  8.2k
> 2x2GB DDR2 @ 2.6k
> Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
> ...



q9550 at 9.5k ? where ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

Q9550 is costlier and performs lesser and is an outdated chipset. Hence I would recommend i5 to all Intel Quad boys.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ but mobo and ram are costly with i5 / i7.as far as games go , most mid range cards ( < 10k ) will perform equally on both. .i5 isnt a great option for upgrades too. .the continuation of 1156 is in doubt as well. .


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Q9550 is costlier and performs lesser and is an outdated chipset. Hence I would recommend i5 to all Intel Quad boys.




I give up. 

Go ahead ..from now on we will only recommend AMD or >= i5.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 9, 2009)

sagargv said:


> q9550 at 9.5k ? where ?



Oops.. its a typo.. Its Q9400's price.. Q9550 is 11.5k...



Techalomaniac said:


> Q9550 is costlier and performs lesser and is an outdated chipset. Hence I would recommend i5 to all Intel Quad boys.





Boy, just see the link posted by asigh. Then you wont stand with your words.. Q9550 and i5 performs neck-to-neck and in Power Consumption the C2Q hands up. So please read the review before you post here...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 9, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Q9550 is costlier and performs lesser and is an outdated chipset. Hence I would recommend i5 to all Intel Quad boys.



Buddy , u r far too confident with the corei5 it may be latest but the performance Q9550 is matches every counts to corei5 750 , those who want DDR3 can go for corei5 & who wants DDR2 then Q9550 .


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2009)

+ 1

Also read the 'population' wise spread which I have mentioned. It should ideally follow that trend..approximate.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay guys, I did read that review. My point is that in both the real world app test categories, core i5 beat the Q9550, right? It is also cheaper by 1k. So I would recommend it to *NEW* rig buyers, something I didn't post before. 

Upgraders, of course it does not make sense buying the core i5.  DDR2 is outgoing and hence for those investing so much in a new rig anyway, I think it would be better to go for DDR3 now than face an upgrade crisis later.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 10, 2009)

core i5 is hardly a good choice for those who want to upgrade.
If upgradability is the criteria , then am3 makes more sense.

Right now, DDR2 is cheaper ( in india ).Good p43 mobo's cost 4-5k. gigabyte p55 costs 7k. thereby , core i5 setup will cost about 3-4k more than C2Q setup. As far as gaming with a mid-end gpu goes, the proccy's make no difference.

So for budget gaming setups , a C2Q + better gpu is a wiser choice than i5 + cheaper GPU.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

guys,

now, check this: 

*www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page7.html

techspot did a winrar compression of 720p HD file and core i5 took some 43 minutes and Q9650 took whopping 68 minutes.

This is another real world benchmark:

*www.trustedreviews.com/cpu-memory/review/2009/09/08/Intel-Core-i7-870---Core-i5-750/p8 

also, when Turbo is enabled, Core i5 750 will have a definite advantage over C2Q. And it definitely does well in gaming.


----------



## asingh (Oct 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> guys,
> 
> now, check this:
> 
> ...



Hey...Desibond, thanks for sharing this. Now this review makes the i5 look really kick a**. The ones I posted, made it look quite similiar to the Quads. I guess once we get some i5 users here we will get clarity. Yea depending on the budget we can list out the setups to the users, and mention the links for review. We can guide them to make a decision....not make the decision for them.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, of course. I agree with *asigh*. Now you guys see, why I was for core i5 for new users? Desii had posted a core i5 review roundup in the reviews section of this forum. Please check tat. AMD is owned by core i5, same as C2Q's.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is the list of  Intel Quad Core processors sorted according to performance.

Core i7 975
Core i7 965
Core i7 950
Core i7 870 ~ Core i7 940
Core i7 860
Core i7 920
Core 2 Quad 9770
Core i5 750 ~ Core 2 Quad 9650
Core 2 Quad 9550
Core 2 Quad 9400
Core 2 Quad 8400
Core 2 Quad 8300
Core 2 Quad 6600
Core 2 Quad 8200

i5 750 is an excellent processor. It even surpasses i7 920 in many of the games and some not-so-heavily-multithreaded applications.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 11, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb
Thanks for all the help with AMD config.

@Techalomaniac  
Thanks buddy for the AMD config. Just one more question regarding the cabinet and SMPS. What do you think about the iBall Gamer cabinet with VIP 400W SMPS?? Is it a good option as compared to the gigabyte 460W??
Btw my friend won't go for Corsair even though they are the best in the business(I have a Corsair VX450W SMPS  so i can vouch for that).

*Second Problem*
One more question for all of you. I need some help in selecting a good if not the best wireless router or may be modem+router to have a wi-fi connection at home. 

I have an ADSL connection by MTNL at home and previously i had used *BELKIN F5D7230ak4 Wireless G Router* but i had quite trouble with it.
Since it was only a router i had to cascade it with the default MTNL modem to set up a wi-fi and secondly always when i used my torrent client there was an issue of port forwarding. I tried every trick and tip in the book (or from the net) but nothing solved the problem.
Now i am thinking of buying *Belkin F5D7632ak4A ADSL Modem with Wireless-G *so that i can use it in my room to surf the net on the laptop wirelessly whereas the default MTNL modem will be connected to the desktop in another room with the torrent client running normally.
Any suggestions or advice regarding the above situation will be helpful.
Regards.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2009)

1) iball PSU is crap. Better go for gigabyte only.
2) go for Linksys ADSL2+ Gateway.


----------



## asingh (Oct 11, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> Here is the list of  Intel Quad Core processors sorted according to performance.
> 
> Core i7 975
> Core i7 965
> ...



Source..from where you got this.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, I am considering  
AOC 2036Sa widescreen LCD @ 6.8k
as an upgrade for gaming monitor,..........
how is it??
Also, give suggestions for buying a good monitor(max 19" or 20")


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 11, 2009)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Hey, I am considering
> AOC 2036Sa widescreen LCD @ 6.8k
> as an upgrade for gaming monitor,..........
> how is it??
> Also, give suggestions for buying a good monitor(max 19" or 20")



Dell 19" would be a great deal...
Also Samsung 19" is a good one..

Dont go for 20" as the resolution isn't good for Gaming..


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, It sports only 1600*900 ( 16:9 - Aspect Ratio ) resolution which I think is kinda weird


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> @Techalomaniac
> Thanks buddy for the AMD config. Just one more question regarding the cabinet and SMPS. What do you think about the iBall Gamer cabinet with VIP 400W SMPS?? Is it a good option as compared to the gigabyte 460W??
> Btw my friend won't go for Corsair even though they are the best in the business(I have a Corsair VX450W SMPS  so i can vouch for that).


As *desiibond* said, the VIP 400W is bad, not something which I would wanna use with any rig. Gigabyte 460W is a very good SMPS, it is the minimum anyone should be getting IMO. Otherwise, you may look at Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k (I know your friend will not go for this) or Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

suggest me configuration. budget 20-25 k


----------



## desiibond (Oct 12, 2009)

^^what all do you need and what's the main purpose


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

gaming, entertainment


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 12, 2009)

CadCrazy said:


> gaming, entertainment



Phenom II X2 245 @ 3.5k
ASUS M3A78-EM @ 4.6k
2GB DDR2 @ 1.4k
Samsung 943NWX 19" @ 7.5k
Zebronics Reaper @ 2k
Gigabyte 460W @ around 2.5k / Zebronics Platinum 500W @ 2k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1.2k

Total - 22.7

Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.3k

Total - 27k (If you game a lot, then go for HD4670, or else the 780G IGP is enuff for moderate gaming)


----------



## johnrosswrock (Oct 13, 2009)

hi 
i want to assemble a pc for gaming and my budget is 35k 
please help

------------------------------------------------------------
nice post cheeta


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Oct 13, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Dell 19" would be a great deal...
> Also Samsung 19" is a good one..
> 
> Dont go for 20" as the resolution isn't good for Gaming..



Which will be the best 19-inch monitor ::-

Dell UltraSharp 1909W 19-inch Widescreen (1440x900 resolution,16:10 aspect ratio) @ 7.2k
AOC 917F/V 19-inch Widescreen(1440x900 resolution,16:10 aspect ratio) @ 7.2k
Samsung 943NWX 19" @ 7.5k


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dell is the better option out of the one's you mentioned.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 13, 2009)

My friend is planning to buy a system with a budget around 35-40k. I have suggested him athlon x4 620 for cpu but can't decide on mobo. He would be buying a dedicated GPU (ATI 4670 at the least) so onboard grafix is not that important. It should support a mild OC (like 200mhz). What is the best value-for-money board he can get?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

Look for 785G based boards from Gigabyte MSI and ASUS. MSI's being the cheapest at 4.5k, gigabyte at 5.5k and asus at 6k (starting prices)


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 13, 2009)

Is Athlon X4 620 supported on AM2+ socket or AM3 socket is needed?

And what are the differences between 780G and 785G chipsets?


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

780G chipset is older and has HD3200 gfx, which is inferior to the HD4200 onboard in 785G. Yes, the Athlon II X4 will run on an AM2+ socket as it is AM3 CPU. AM2+ CPU's won't run on AM3 socket boards, but it works vice-versa.


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Oct 13, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Dell is the better option out of the one's you mentioned.


 

Suggest any other good 19" lcd monitors [<8k] gor gaming other than dell since it is difficult to get.......


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 13, 2009)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Suggest any other good 19" lcd monitors [<8k] gor gaming other than dell since it is difficult to get.......



Samsung 19" 943NWX - 7.5k.....


----------



## SagarS (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank You very much for having a look and replying to my post. Subsequent to your comments and a bit more research on similar configuration on ThinkDigit Forum and other forums, I have almost finalised my Configuration. 



Techalomaniac said:


> No it doesn't make sense to pay extra for the mobp, unless you are looking for more RAM slots.





rajkumar_pb said:


> Go for GAP55 M-UD2 as you don't need any SLI or X-Fire.



I Will go for Gigabyte GAP55 M-UD2. @ Techalomaniac, It has 4 RAM Slots. That is enough for me. 



damngoodman999 said:


> @ SagarS
> Get Palit GTS250 for 7.3K instead of  HD4850





Techalomaniac said:


> @ *SagarS* Get GTS250 512MB as *damngoodman999* said





rajkumar_pb said:


> For a workstation, get Quadro FX based GPU's. They were specifically designed for 3D Works that you've mentioned and you can extract the full potential of the cards while at work.
> A Leadtek Quadro FX380 256MB DDR3 - 6.1k (or)
> A Leadtek Quadro FX580 512MB DDR3 - 9k
> 
> ...





hell_storm2006 said:


> HD4850 wont do justice to your 24 inch screen. HD4850 is good upto 20 inch. More than that would require a better GPU. Something like GTX275 or HD4890.
> 
> The quadro series have the same xerox copy architecture as the GTX series of nVidia only the drivers are different. So not point wasting money on a Quadro. They are expensive to say the least. Better get GTX 275, would be good for your 24 inch monitor and would suite your work!



After reading this suggestions, I did a bit more research on Quadro and FirePro graphic cards for workstations. And, it seems that these Graphic Cards are better suited to my needs.I will not be playing games. And will not be watching movies on a regular basis, but very rarely. So, I have opted for ATI FirePro V3750 for my needs. ATI FirePro 3xxx series is better suited than Quadro Series cards for Autodesk Revit Architecture 2009 and AutoCad. Morever FirePro series cards give more Value for Money.



Techalomaniac said:


> @ *SagarS* get a better PSU, just to be safe. The GlacialPower 650W is available for Rs. 4.5k. Try www.itwares.com and check for availability, if not, then get it shipped from www.lynx-india.com.





rajkumar_pb said:


> No idea, but as a precautionary step, go for What Techalomaniac suggests. A Glacialpower 600W - 4.5k (or) get the Tagan TG600-U37 600W PSU for 4.2k.



After reading a few threads, I did a little calculation of my system at *extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp to get an idea of power requirement. With the current hardware, the requirement is around 245 W at 85% TDP and 90% System Load.

At, 100% TDP and 100% System load it is around 290 W. If I overclock the CPU at around 3500 MHz, add another Hard Disk, DVD Drive and 2 sticks of DDR 3 RAM, the wattage requirement at 100% TDP and 100% System Load is 375 W. 

Considering, Corsair VX450  gives about 390 W in 12V Rails, I think this PSU should be sufficeint. Am I missing something?

However, if I switch to PC Radeon 4870 1GB, the power requirement increases to 455 W with overclocking and 100% TDP & System Load. Assuming, I have to go for PC Radeon 4870 1 GB, and Corsair VX550 is out of budget, is Tagan TG600-U37 600W PSU good enough and reliable product?

Another Query I had was regarding Cabinet and Fans. Cooler Master CM 690 has 2 Fans included. Do I need any other optional fan / cooling system to cool it? If yes, which brand / specification should I buy?



hell_storm2006 said:


> Also stick with WD Caviar Blue rather than Green. Because Green one's are slower than Blue or Black!



I am going for 500 GB x 2 HDD - WD Cavier Blue and Black Series (1 each)



Techalomaniac said:


> Dell S2409W is available for Rs. 12750 @ techenclave.



24" Monitors were going a bit out of Budget. So I have settled for 22" Monitors. Since, this is mostly work related, I would have preferred 4:3 aspect ratio LCD Monitors. But they are probably not available, at least not affordable ones. Thes Best I can find is 16:10. I have kept 3 models in mind - AOC 2216SW, AOC 2230FM and Samsung 2233SW, whichever fits the budget. If there are any 24" LCD Monitor with 4:3 or 16:10 ration at around 14-15k, please let me know.



Techalomaniac said:


> Altec Lansing BXR1121 should do the job.



Will be looking for that model.

And, In addition, will be purchasing WD MyBook Essential 1 TB.



Techalomaniac said:


> Try www.itwares.com and check for availability, if not, then get it shipped from www.lynx-india.com.



Thansk for the Links. I have enquired at TheITWares and another couple of locations at Lamington Road.

Finally, this is my revised configuration

1. CPU 	- Intel Core i5 750 2.66 GHz
2. Motherboard 	- Gigabyte GAP55 M-UD2 
3. GPU 	- ATI FirePro V3750 256 MB 
4. RAM 	- Corsair Dual Channel DDR 3 1333 MHz 2 x 2GB
5. HDD 	- WD 500 GB Cavier Blue Series + WD 500 GB Cavier Black Series
6. Monitor 	- Samsung 2233 / AOC 2216S / AOC 2230FM
7. SMPS 	- Corsair VX450 450W 
8. Cabinet 	- Cooler Master CM 690
9. DVD Writer 	- Samsung DVD-CD RW Combo  
10. Speakers	- Altec Lansing BXR1121
11. External HDD	- Western Digital MyBook Essential 1 TB

And again, Thank You very much for replying to my post and having patience to read this long post. 

Also, Thank You Very Much in Advance for any help or advice in this matter.


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 14, 2009)

hi all,

any idea how much do blu-ray internal drives cost in mumbai 
and which one is the best?

thanks


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

@ *SagarS* The config looks fine to me. Best buy some additional fans for the CM690. You can fit in about 7 fans in the cabby, but you may have a look at the setup and buy accordingly for better airflow that is. Also, since you are gonna be working long hours on the rig, have you considered whether you need a CPU cooler? It will help you OC and also reduces temps, which increases product life and performance.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2009)

anuragingle said:


> hi all,
> 
> any idea how much do blu-ray internal drives cost in mumbai
> and which one is the best?
> ...



Asus has one Blue ray rom and DVD RW combo drive which is around Rs. 5K

LG has one called GGC-H20LK. It's a DVD RW Blue Ray/HD DVD ROM combo drive and priced around Rs. 7-8K


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks topgear

i'm getting a sony blu-ray rom for 3600, so i think its cheap


----------



## desiibond (Oct 14, 2009)

^^do you have Bluray media to use with the bluray reader?


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

^Good question. How much does a Blu-ray blank cost? I know for a fact that like international movie DVD's cost around 500bucks (non-moserbaer), Blu-Ray movies cost 1500 bucks.


----------



## The Replica (Oct 14, 2009)

I needed a new rig within 28k. It'll be mainly used as a home PC with light gaming, movie, browsing net & encoding. 

I did some initial research & came up with the following components:

Proccy: Athlon2 X4 620.
Mobo: Biostar TA785GE 128M.
Ram: 2 X 2Gb from Kingston or Zion.
HDD: 500Gb WDC else Seagate 7200.12 series.
Cabby: Zebronics Antibiotic.
Monitor: Benq G2220 Full HD.
Kb: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 (I need 2 lot of typing work).

Will the following configuration come within 28k? & any suggestion will be really appreciated. DVD writer, Mouse, Speaker i'll get it myself or from my old rig thats breathing its last breaths.
I also got a few question:

1) How is the bundled 400W PSU that comes with the Case? If i don't overclock or add a GFX card will it be enough for this rig?

2) How is the performance of the Biostar A785G in comparison to TA785GE?


I'll get this rig in the 1st week of December or by November last.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sony BWU-300S still is above 20k!


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 14, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Phenom II X2 245 @ 3.5k
> ASUS M3A78-EM @ 4.6k
> 2GB DDR2 @ 1.4k
> Samsung 943NWX 19" @ 7.5k
> ...



Also suggest intel counterpart


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 14, 2009)

@desiibond

dont have right now, but my new rig will come on saturday and will get some blu-ray disks from planetm

@techalomaniac
planetm has blu ray movie disks starting from 950 bucks


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

@ *CadCrazy* Intel counterpart will be an outgoing part. Socket 775 is being replaced and soon what you buy today will be extinct. Better buy AMD for your budget and needs, which also happens to have a solid upgrade path. I recommend you up your budget a bit and get the ASUS M4A785G-TD-V EVO board for 6.7k with DDR3 RAm as apparently DDR2 is both expensive and non-future proof.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2009)

anuragingle said:


> Thanks topgear
> 
> i'm getting a sony blu-ray rom for 3600, so i think its cheap



Does it has DVD writing function also ?
Can you tell me the model number and where from you are getting that ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 15, 2009)

^^that's just BD-ROM without any CD/DVD write capability. A combo drive will cost around 6k afaik.


----------



## anuragingle (Oct 15, 2009)

^i enquired at lamington road, combo drives were being quoted at 9000 and above

@topgear
got the sony BDU-X10S from techenclave members market,
Pair it up with a samsung DVD writer for 1100 and for 4700 i get a blu-ray combo drive


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 15, 2009)

CadCrazy said:


> Also suggest intel counterpart



E5200 - 3.5k 
Gigabyte G31 / ASUS G31 - 2.5k

So it left around 2k, so get another 2GB, say 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz....

Rest is the same as of AMD Config...


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 15, 2009)

hi there.forgive me for not being as enlightned as u guys. but i have a prob and i hope u help me out!
u see, i ve been ripped off by dealers wen i bought my last 2 pc's and im getting a new one. and i wanted to ask u ppl to recommend some components . cud u pls recommend a gfx card and 22" monitor combo which go well and compliment each other for around 16 to 18 k cuz frankly i cant understand their relationship and a suitable cabinet for the gfx card which isnt too cosly and a future proof mother board and proccessor combo for 8 to 10 k. it'll be used for gaming! thanks and any help would be appreciated and sorry 4 th trouble


----------



## desiibond (Oct 15, 2009)

let's say that you have 18k+10k for cpu+mobo+GPU+ram+Display (total: 28k)

AMD Athlon II X2 240: 3.5k or Athlon II X4 630: 5.5k
Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k or Gigabyte's 785G based board: 5.5k(takes ddr3 ram)
2x2Gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM: 3k-3.5k or Transcend 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz ram: 4.5k-5k
Samsung 2233SW FullHD: 9.5k
Corsair VX450W PSU: 4k or GlacialPower 650AA: 4.5k (you need these if you are going for mid-range GPU)

total till here is minimum of 22.5k

now, wait for HD5770's price to reduce to 8k (which should happen in a month or two) and grab it. Till then stick to onboard GPU or any old GPU if you have one.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

^I'll vote for the DDR3 combo. More future proof.


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 15, 2009)

thank u so much


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 15, 2009)

@Techalomaniac
Thanks for all the help. But guess my friend's dad was just impatient so he just went ahead wid da Intel E7500 config with some Gigabyte GM-31 mobo. Now it doesn't matter coz friend is not that much into geeky info and usage.

@desiibond
I chked out a few Linksys ADSL2+ Gateway models but can't make up my mind. I have seen a review of *Linksys WAG354G wireless ADSL2+* on the net and specs of Linksys ADSL2 with 4 port switch (model: *AG241*) on the main site. Plus the shop from where i will buy said that *Linksys WAG54G* is available with him and cost is Rs 3400. Which among the three is better in terms of performance specs such as throughput, signal strength and wireless fidelity?? 
Most importantly there shouldn't be *port forwarding issues (for my torrent applications)* with any of these. 
I will be buying it in about a week's time so any more suggestions or advices are welcomed.


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 16, 2009)

hey
wuz wondering which is th best possible gaming pc around 35 to 37k strictly!

i need everything except dvd writer and speakers. preferably a 22" monitor. pls include an appropriate ups too
thanks
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hey
wuz wondering which is th best possible gaming pc around 35 to 37k strictly!

i need everything except dvd writer and speakers. preferably a 22" monitor. pls include an appropriate ups too
thanks


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2009)

anuragingle said:


> ^i enquired at lamington road, combo drives were being quoted at 9000 and above
> 
> @topgear
> got the sony BDU-X10S from techenclave members market,
> Pair it up with a samsung DVD writer for 1100 and for 4700 i get a blu-ray combo drive



you got a nice deal! congrats


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2009)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> @Techalomaniac
> Thanks for all the help. But guess my friend's dad was just impatient so he just went ahead wid da Intel E7500 config with some Gigabyte GM-31 mobo. Now it doesn't matter coz friend is not that much into geeky info and usage.
> 
> @desiibond
> ...



go for ADSL2+ gateway. ADSL2+ gives more bandwidth when compared to ADSL2.

*telecom.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1417


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> hey
> wuz wondering which is th best possible gaming pc around 35 to 37k strictly!
> 
> i need everything except dvd writer and speakers. preferably a 22" monitor. pls include an appropriate ups too
> thanks


AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k  OR  Phenom II X2 545 @ 4.7k
ASUS M4A785G-TD-V EVO @ 6.7k
2x2GB DDR3 RAM @ 4.5k
Samsung 2233SW or Dell S2209W @ ~9.5k or AOC Fovi F22 @ 8.8k
CM Elite 330 @ 1.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 4k
Palit GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2009)

^^how about saving 3k by going for 780G + DDR2 and gettin GTX260 instead of GTS250


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Good idea, but DDR2 prices have risen recently, haven't they? If not, then he should go for DDR2 instead.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2009)

how much is for 2Gb? corsair XMS2 should be around 1.7k right?


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 16, 2009)

thank u so much desiibond and techalomaniac
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
but whic proccy is better for gaming- athlon or phenom
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
but whic proccy is better for gaming- athlon or phenom


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> how much is for 2Gb? corsair XMS2 should be around 1.7k right?


On TE I saw people posting that 2GB DDR2 (non-Corsair) modules cost around 1.8-2.5k! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


punkkummander said:


> but whic proccy is better for gaming- athlon or phenom


Phenom II X2 545 is better for gaming as most games don't utilise four cores today. You can buy it, you won't regret later. It's a great processor.


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 16, 2009)

can u temme if this is better



AMD Athlon II X4 620 - 5400
Biostar TA785GE 128M - 3500 
2GB Transcend 800mhz Ram - 1600 
WD Blue 500GB - 2500 
CM Elite 334/335 - 2200
Corsair VX450 - 4000
Samsung 2233 - 9000
Microsoft / Logitech Wired Combo - 700 
Microtek 600va UPS - 1800 
Sapphire HD4850 / Palit GTS 250 512MB - 7200
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
or this one


AMD Athlon II X4 620 - 5.4k
Biostar TA785GXBE - 4.5k
2GB Corsair XMS2 800MHZ - 2k
Corsair vx450w - 4k
WD 500GB Blue - 2.5k
CM Elite 334 - 2.2k
Samsung 2033SW - 7.2k
Samsung pleomax Keyboard - 250 INR 
Microtek 600VZ UPS - 1.8k
Sapphire HD 4850 or Palir GTS 250 - 7.5k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
or this one


AMD Athlon II X4 620 - 5.4k
Biostar TA785GXBE - 4.5k
2GB Corsair XMS2 800MHZ - 2k
Corsair vx450w - 4k
WD 500GB Blue - 2.5k
CM Elite 334 - 2.2k
Samsung 2033SW - 7.2k
Samsung pleomax Keyboard - 250 INR 
Microtek 600VZ UPS - 1.8k
Sapphire HD 4850 or Palir GTS 250 - 7.5k


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

None. Get the ASUS board we suggested along with DDR3 RAM instead. 2GB DDR2 @ 2k is damn expensive and non-futureproof. To save money, you may buy the 2033SW, although I still stand by the 2233SW. Microtek UPSes are bad. Look for APC UPS. Get logitech wired combo.


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 16, 2009)

*please suggest me a good GPU @ 5k-6k*
My rig..
intel i5 750 2.67 GHz
intel DP55WB
Corsair xms3 1333 MHz (2X2GB)
CM ellit 334
Corsair vx450
seaget 7200.12 500 GB
Samsung 2233SW

i wanna play GTA 4,wanted,terminator,RE5 etc etc 
thx in advance


----------



## spikygv (Oct 16, 2009)

radeon 4850 @ 6.6k


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 16, 2009)

sagargv said:


> radeon 4850 @ 6.6k


Is it DDR2 or DDr3 ?? 512 mb? 1gb?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^GDDR3 512MB


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 16, 2009)

hey again. sorry to pester you guys again but ive decided to up my budget to 40k. i need components to be future proof( 3 years). no dvd writer and speakers required. thanks


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

punkkummander said:
			
		

> hey again. sorry to pester you guys again but ive decided to up my budget to 40k. i need components to be future proof( 3 years). no dvd writer and speakers required. thanks



AMD Phenom II X4 810 @ ~8.5k or previously mentioned proccys
ASUS M4A785G-TD-V EVO @ 6.7k
2x2GB DDR3 RAM @ 4.5k
Samsung 2233SW or Dell S2209W @ ~9.5k or AOC Fovi F22 @ 8.8k
CM Elite 330 @ 1.8k
Corsair VX450W @ 4k
Palit GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k  [I'd say drop this card for now. Wait a couple of months and get the next gen cards from nvidia/ati at lower prices. On the onboard graphics in the ASUS mobo, you can play all games @ low-med settings including crysis, although GTA IV is not going to be playable onboard. This way your rig will not need an upgrade for a longer duration.]

3 years is still too much to expect from a rig IMO.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 17, 2009)

@desiibond
Thanks for the reply. As of now i am considering the *Linksys WAG54G Gateway * and oh yes it is ADSL2+ and fits well in my budget. I had a bad experience with Belkin so mostly would be opting for Linksys only.
Regards.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

^^wlcm. Also, LELA interface (software) that comes with Linksys is superb and has settings for MTNL and Airtel ADSL connections. 

And secure your connection with WPA2 encryption.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 18, 2009)

Pls suggest me motherboard + processor in the range of 6000/-..I need this for just net accessing & watching movies....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 18, 2009)

you don't want anything else? what components do you have?

Processor: AMD athlon II X2 240 : 3k
mobo: MSI 785G-EM65: 4k-4.5k (need ddr3 ram) or Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k-4.5k


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 18, 2009)

@ desibond. 
I have ddr2 2 gb ram..And also going to buy WD 500 Gb harddisk..


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

^Look for the WD Green 1TB instead. Its available for 4k only nowadays.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 18, 2009)

Is corsair VX450 enough for this system?

Athlon x4 620
780g motherboard
2 RAM modules
2 HDD
1 optical drive
Ati radeon 5750

+ some overclocking


----------



## spikygv (Oct 18, 2009)

sure it is. At what price are u getting 5750 ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

^+1. VX450W is great more than enough for that system+overclocking.


----------



## Muqsit (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Need to buy a basic System*

Hi

         I am seeking some advice about buying a new desktop. I mainly need it for the usage of School Children (5th Standard). So i am looking for a very basic (Lower) configuration.
         I Prefer Intel Atom 230 Processor. Please suggest me the Configuration for low Price.

Regards,
Ahamed Adnan.A


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

if for children, get one that is rugged and can take weight of a child 

what is the budget?

netbooks have tiny display and have cramped keypads. Better not introduce the "repetitive stress injury a.k.a Carpal Tunnel Syndrome" at that tiny age. 

You need to buy a display that is big enough that they can read from a distance and should have a keyboard that is spacious and ergonomic. 

Get a hardware that is comfortable to use.


----------



## Muqsit (Oct 19, 2009)

My Budget is around Rs.12,000/=


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

hmm, okay. by saying Atom, I thought you were going to buy a netbook.

12k, you may be able to get this:

1) Intel Celeron 430 1.80GHz Processor : 2k or AMD Athlon II X2 240: 3k
2) Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L : 2.5k or Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2: 3k or GA-MA78GM-US2H : 4.5k (first one for Intel and next two for AMD)
3) Transcend 2Gb DDR2 800Mhz: 1.25k-1.3k
4) zebronics cabinet with PSU: 1.5k
5) Samsung DVD burner: 1.1k
6) Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500Gb : 2.5k or 250 Gb for 2k
7) logitech G1 gaming desktop: 1.3k (this is very ergonomic k/b and mouse set that is safe for long use).
8) Samsung 15.6" LCD display: 5.5k-5.8k


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

I am for the AMD config as it makes more sense and is better than the Intel one.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 19, 2009)

budget is at 12k


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2009)

Pls recomend a CPU for video conferencing and tv recording. This is for a NGO, the PC will be connected to a 42" LCD TV. Which web cam will be perfect for this. The Video Con will be held with MIT. Also recomend minimum Internet speed for the same. budget will be less than 20K(excluding monitor as TV is used)


----------



## eeshan (Oct 19, 2009)

*HELP TO BUY THESE PRODUCTS*

please help me in suggesting good models for gaming and regular entertainment works
i have a 2.8 intel dual core processor 
i want to buy motherboard within 4k
graphic card within 4k
new ram 2gb
hard disk WITHIN 2.5k
and a new cabnit with good power supply
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: HELP TO BUY THESE PRODUCTS*



eeshan said:


> please help me in suggesting good models for gaming and regular entertainment works
> i have a 2.8 intel dual core processor
> i want to buy motherboard within 4k
> graphic card within 4k
> ...



Gigabyte G41 ES2L  @ 3.2k
Palit 9600GT @ 4.5k / Sapphire or Palit HD4670(I prefer this as it doesnt need a PSU upgrade) @ 4.5k (Below this is a waste of money)
2GB DDR2 @ 1.8k....
WD 320GB @ 2.3k
Zebronics Cabinet w/ PSU @ 1.2k 

BTW If you choose the 9600GT then you must atleast get a decent PSU like 
PowerSafe Gold 400W @ 1.5k or
Zebronics Platinum 450W @ 1.7k...


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^Good config, but I am against Zebby/Powersafe PSU's if he buys the 9600GT. (You already know why).


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2009)

Zebby/Powersafe psu's are extremely budget concious users. They may handle a 9600GT
without any hitch. But it's always better to spend 1-1.5K more get psu's from brands like CM, corsair, antec, tagan or seasonic to be on the safe side


----------



## Muqsit (Oct 20, 2009)

desiibond said:


> budget is at 12k


 Hi, 
I am from Chennai, India(South).
I wish to buy a System on Low Price.

I has to run Word Processors, audios, videos and some Small Applicatons. I don't run any high end applications, Video editing and games....
I need details of Low-Cost Processor and Motherboard which runs some low end applications. As per my Knowledge, Intel Atom is cheapest. I need details, Is there any other cheap AMD or Intel Processors??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

cheapest in AMD is sempron and in Intel is Celeron. if you want something cheaper, look for Atom powered mobo+cpu+ram combination but that won't be good in performance.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Charan said:


> Pls recomend a CPU for video conferencing and tv recording. This is for a NGO, the PC will be connected to a 42" LCD TV. Which web cam will be perfect for this. The Video Con will be held with MIT. Also recomend minimum Internet speed for the same. budget will be less than 20K(excluding monitor as TV is used)


For video conferencing,I would recommend the max speed connection you can get, preferably the minimum should be 1mbps. I have not much of an idea about webcams as I have not used them.

CPU as in the whole cabinet?

AMD Athlon II X2 240 @ 3k
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.2k
CM Elite 330 @ 1.8k
2GB DDR2 @ 2k
1TB WD Green @ 5k
Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k

There you go, this should do it IMO.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

also there are some webcams in Logitech that come with Carl Zeiss optics and offer superior clarity but downsize is that they cost some 8k

this one costs 9.5k : *www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/3480&cl=in,en

speciality with this one is that With motorized tracking and autofocus, the spotlight is always on you, even when you move around and is also 720p ready.


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm planing to buy Sapphire Radeon HD4850 1GB ..is it a good card for vdo games like RE5,gta4,wanted??
I wanna play these games @ 1920 X 1080 res...i hav core i5,4 gb ram(corsair)DDR3,corsair vx450w psu,intel DP55wb mobo(i know its not a good mobo.. ),samsung 2233sw,CM elite 334 cabinet and 500HDD.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2009)

HD4850 is not that good for FullHD gaming. atleast get HD4870 or GTX260 or HD5770


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Oct 20, 2009)

sundar07 said:


> I'm planing to buy Sapphire Radeon HD4850 1GB ..is it a good card for vdo games like RE5,gta4,wanted??
> I wanna play these games @ 1920 X 1080 res...i hav core i5,4 gb ram(corsair)DDR3,corsair vx450w psu,intel DP55wb mobo(i know its not a good mobo.. ),samsung 2233sw,CM elite 334 cabinet and 500HDD.



Buying a 4850 now would be a waste. Although it can fairly run all those mentioned games on Full HD. U 've waited too long for the card & now just wait little for prices to go down a bit for the Dx11 hardware.


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2009)

@ sundar07- get either GTX 260 or  HD4870 1GB GDD5 edition cards


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^+1 to GTX 260. Its better.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 21, 2009)

At this point of time... HD5770 would be the wiser choice!


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Not for 12k! No.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi guys...plz suggest a good sound card ranging from 5k to 11k and should i buy a sound card worth 11k? i watch a lot of movies and play games.

i have an intel c2q q6600
Asus P5N-D mobo
XFX nvidia geforce 9800gtx+
4gb DDR2
CM 650w PSU
250gb + 250gb +160gb HDD 
"creative sound blaster 5.1" (the dealer screwed me here although i told him to get an audigy value)

i've been saving all my money for a sound card


edit:
i also run ubuntu so it should be good for that too (sound card)


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

what are the speakers that you are using?

Check ASUS Xonar D2X and Xonar D2 (d2x is pcie x1 card and d2 is pci card)

my pick would be Creative sound blaster x-fi titanium fatality series as most of the games make full use of EAX technology


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm currently using creative T6060 speakers


----------



## tkin (Oct 21, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> hi guys...plz suggest a good sound card ranging from 5k to 11k and should i buy a sound card worth 11k? i watch a lot of movies and play games.
> 
> i have an intel c2q q6600
> Asus P5N-D mobo
> ...


The best soundcards that you can buy are ASUS Xonar series, they are much better than creative counterparts, although to enjoy them properly at maximum extent you need bose-quality speakers.

Asus Xonar DX @ 4.8-5.2k

Asus Xonar Essence STX @ 8-8.4k

Asus Xonar D2X @ 10-10.5k

Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 @ 14-15k

For your need best is Xonar Essence STX model, it's one of the best ones out there, surpassing even the pricier D2X in some fields, it got raved reviews all over when it launched, unless you own uber-cool 100k speakers in your home this will do just fine. My friend owns one and some good 20k altec lansing speakers, the sound quality is awesome. Also note that Xonar supports Creative EAX for gaming through emulation which actually works properly.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

for those speakers, you need not spend upto 11k. anything more than that will be an overkill for these speakers.  

Check XtremeGamer and XtremeGamer Fatal1ty cards from creative.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

^what are the prices of those two cards?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

xtemegamer is around 4.5k and XtremeGamer Fatal1ty should be around 7.5k-8k

anyways, stick to sub-5k cards.


----------



## the_redRoseDerby (Oct 21, 2009)

greetings everyone
could you please suggest a good system for 40k. it'll be used only for gaming. i'd like it to be dx11 compliant. speakers and dvd writer kb mouse not needed. thanks ppl


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, No point getting a high end sound card when the speakers are not the "mind-blowing" kinds. *Desii*, do you use a sound card?


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

what should i do with the remaining amount..i want to spend it on my computer..otherwise i will end up over weight


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

have creative live 7.1 but using onboard card as I am not able to use both pci slots.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> what should i do with the remaining amount..i want to spend it on my computer..otherwise i will end up over weight


Put it in a bank. 
Else, RAM/CPU Cooler (overclocking)/give it to me.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

suppose i sell my speakers and raise my budget to 13 k..what speakers and sound card should i buy


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

Logitech X540 (5.1) @ 5k
MX5021 (2.1) @ 7k

Have a look at tkin's sound cards. I can't help you much there as perception of sound quality differs from person to person.


----------



## chorus (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought this system from SP road, Bangalore

These are the details:

CPU: AMD Phenom X2 550 BE (Coz it can be unlocked as well as overclocked) @4650
RAM: Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz @2350
Hard Disk: Seagate 7200.12 500Gb @2350
Cabinet: Zebronics Breeze + Zebronics 450w PSU @1712
UPS: Techcom 600VA @1100
LCD Monitor: *Samsung 2033SW Plus* @7069

TOTAL @19231+4% VAT

Grand Total=20,000

Can anybody you Suggest me any better motherboard which allows me to Unlock and Overclock. My budget is @7k

Have i payed more Money?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

pricing looks good and for mobo, go for MSI 790GX-G65 for 7.2k or GA-MA785GM-US2H for 5.5k


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 21, 2009)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Buying a 4850 now would be a waste. Although it can fairly run all those mentioned games on Full HD. U 've waited too long for the card & now just wait little for prices to go down a bit for the Dx11 hardware.


when the price will go down??1-2 month ??



topgear said:


> @ sundar07- get either GTX 260 or  HD4870 1GB GDD5 edition cards





Krow said:


> ^+1 to GTX 260. Its better.


any idea abt the price of this card??
my budget is 7-8k max


----------



## chorus (Oct 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> pricing looks good and for mobo, go for MSI 790GX-G65 for 7.2k or GA-MA785GM-US2H for 5.5k



Thanks

How is* M4A785TD V-EVO* @6.3-6.7k???? over MSI 790GX-G65 for 7.2k or GA-MA785GM-US2H for 5.5k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Can Anyone suggest me Cabinet+PSU and MotherBoard for the following Configuratiom

*CPU:* AMD Phenom X2 550 BE (Coz it can be unlocked as well as overclocked) @4650
*RAM:* Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz @2350
*Hard Disk: *Seagate 7200.12 500Gb @2350
*UPS: *Techcom 600VA @1100
*LCD Monitor:* _Samsung 2033SW PLUS_ @7069


Is this ok?

*Cabinet:*
Zebronics Breeze(comes with 3 fans on its side) + Zebronics 450w PSU @1712*

Motherboard:* 
M4A785TD V-EVO @6.3-6.7k???? 
MSI 790GX-G65 for 7.2k?? or 
GA-MA785GM-US2H for 5.5k????


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

The ASUS board is excellent for its price. It has 2 GFX card slots and also 4 ram slots and many other cool features.

WTH! You want to put that rig on that crap PSU??? Get at least the Gigabyte 460W or Corsair CX400W @ 2.5/3.2k


----------



## chorus (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> The ASUS board is excellent for its price. It has 2 GFX card slots and also 4 ram slots and many other cool features.
> 
> WTH! You want to put that rig on that crap PSU??? Get at least the Gigabyte 460W or Corsair CX400W @ 2.5/3.2k



Wow! Nice reason to buy that ASUS board.And I'll definitely buy one of the PSU you mentioned. SO shall i keep Zebronics Breeze cabinet?


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

What are you going to do with this rig? Do you intend to add gfx card later? The cabinet... What is your budget and how much can you up it by?


----------



## chorus (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> What are you going to do with this rig? Do you intend to add gfx card later? The cabinet... What is your budget and how much can you up it by?



As you know, I have already bought the following components:

*CPU:* AMD Phenom X2 550 BE (Coz it can be unlocked as well as overclocked) @4650
*RAM:* Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz @2350
*Hard Disk: *Seagate 7200.12 500Gb @2350
*UPS: *Techcom 600VA @1100
*LCD Monitor:* _Samsung 2033SW PLUS_ @7069
*Cabinet:*Zebronics Breeze(comes with 3 "80mm fans" on its side) + Zebronics 450w PSU @1712

Definitely Gaming is not the top most priority. I need this system for *Web designing, software development*. If adding Gfx helps my work then i'll add it  by another 3 or 4 months.

My budget for cabinet and PSU is @2,500 at present


Could you pass me some ideas?


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you ever plan to add a couple of graphic cards, a decent mid tower case would do just fine. Get any case you like, but I recommend the CM Elite series cases @ 1.8-2.5k.

Since you already have a decent cabby on your list, stick to it and get a good PSU like the Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k or Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k or Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k or Corsair VX450W @ 4k.


----------



## chorus (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> Unless you ever plan to add a couple of graphic cards, a decent mid tower case would do just fine. Get any case you like, but I recommend the CM Elite series cases @ 1.8-2.5k.
> 
> Since you already have a decent cabby on your list, stick to it and get a good PSU like the Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k or Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k or Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k or Corsair VX450W @ 4k.



I think I'll go for *Gigabyte 460W*. I'll use Zeb PSU with my old system.

For curiosity sake, this is how my Zebronics breeze cabinet looks like (follow the link below):
*www.zebronics.net/Zeb_Breeze.asp


----------



## chorus (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> Unless you ever plan to add a couple of graphic cards, a decent mid tower case would do just fine. Get any case you like, but I recommend the CM Elite series cases @ 1.8-2.5k.
> 
> Since you already have a decent cabby on your list, stick to it and get a good PSU like the Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k or Corsair CX400W @ 3.2k or Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k or Corsair VX450W @ 4k.



*Thank you Sir for your valuable suggestions.
*
There is one last thing that i want to ask you. What are the differences b/w 2033SW and 2033SW PLUS? Do they come with HDMI? I'm not able to find complete details of these two products. Even the samsung website doesn't mention the details properly.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

chorus said:


> I think I'll go for *Gigabyte 460W*. I'll use Zeb PSU with my old system.
> 
> For curiosity sake, this is how my Zebronics breeze cabinet looks like (follow the link below):
> *www.zebronics.net/Zeb_Breeze.asp


Yes, decent cabby, and the PSU is great. 



chorus said:


> *Thank you Sir for your valuable suggestions.
> *


PLEASE do not call me sir. I am just another poster here. Inside/outside of the forum, I have done nothing noteworthy enough to be called Sir, far less to be knighted.  Something, like Thank You Krow for not trying to crap on me would be so much more friendly and nice. 


> There is one last thing that i want to ask you. What are the differences b/w 2033SW and 2033SW PLUS? Do they come with HDMI? I'm not able to find complete details of these two products. Even the samsung website doesn't mention the details properly.


I don't think it comes with HDMI as at least the 2233SW does not. No clue about the difference between the SW and the SW Plus. Don't be pulled in by this HDMI hype. Even DVI gives similar picture quality and besides, the monitor is good. You can trust Samsung/Dell for delivering quality monitors. 

This link should help you a bit, although no food as to whats the difference between SW and SW plus. 
*www.displayblog.com/2008/11/13/samsung-syncmaster-2033sw-20-wide-lcd-monitor/


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 22, 2009)

Which smps is better - Corsair 400w or tagan 500w? Which one can provide more power?


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Tagan should provide more power IMO, but depending upon your config, you choose, not by who provides more power. The Tagan 500 has cheap build quality although it is a good psu. If you have a system with no components consuming really high power, then Corsair CX400W is excellent. If you have a heavy gfx card, then it is Tagan tg-500. If heavy quad proccy, heavy gfx, then minimum is Corsair VX450W.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 22, 2009)

Will CX400 be enough for athlon x4 620, ATI 5750, 2 hdds, 785g chipset and other regular stuff?


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Should be as 5750 consumes about 86W under load and is rated at 108W max load power.


----------



## tkin (Oct 22, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> Will CX400 be enough for athlon x4 620, ATI 5750, 2 hdds, 785g chipset and other regular stuff?


No, i suggest at least Corsair VX450 or Tagan 500w. Corsair is better but is a bit costly.

Its enough but say if you later add a high end GPU/CPU or add more HDDs the CX400 may not be enough.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 22, 2009)

+1 for Tagan TG500-U37, CX400 is a bit overpriced PSU in the 400W range.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

^^yep. It's better to use VX450 than to stress CX400.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmmm... CX400W should be able to power the system, but Tagan 500W will give a bit of headroom, yes.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 22, 2009)

hi,

Need a bit of help from you guys.

I'll be buying a new PC by the month end. The PC will be used for light gaming , browsing , ECE engineering apps ( matlab , modelsim , PSpice , AVR studio etc.. ) , downloading ( 12x7 ) , a bit of programming with .NET using C# and maybe a bit of XNA too and listening to music.

I'll keep the dell 22' screen(1680x1050 is the resolution) and the speakers. So , i'll be needing cabby and everything to put in it.

The budget is 40k. not exactly fixed. I'm in the 5th semester of my ECE course , so I'll probably be using this rig for three years to come.

Here's what i've thought of

Core2Quad q9400 - 10k
MSI P43 Neo F - 4.5k ( how is service/warranty of MSI ? any suggestions ? )
Corsair 2x2 gb ddr2 800 MHz - 3.5k
drd rw - 1000 ( which one makes the least noise ? )
500 GB seagate HDD - 2.5k ( they took 7 days to replace my friends HDD. Hope i dont face it )
gtx260 / radeon 4870 / radeon 5770 ( help me out here guys ) - 10k
CM elite cabby - 1.8k
corsair vx450 - 4k ( is this enough if i choose to take a 4870 ? )
APC UPS - 3k

That comes to 40.3k. This isnt from a quotation , just the online prices approximated.

I know the phenom II and am3 offers a better upgrade path. But

1. I wont be upgrading for 3 years by which time i'm sure am3 will be out.
2. DDR3 is wayy too costly
3. My dad is an intel fanboy.

With that said , what do you guys think i should buy ? Any and all suggestions and ideas are welcome.

Sorry for the rather long post. And thanks in advance.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

^Errr.... tell your Dad that AMD is better at that budget. Or wait for Intel's new architecture which launch by early next year. Or up your budget to get Core i5. No DDR3 is similarly priced to DDR2. Prices have risen recently. If you want a remotely future proof rig, then this is the way to go. Wait for prices to drop on the 5770 and then get it. 12k is nonsense for that card.

Core i5 750 @ 10.5k
Gigabyte P55M-UD2 @ 7k
2x2GB DDR3 @ 4.5k

Get 1TB WD Green @ 4k
Corsair VX450W can handle all the cards you mentioned.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

sagargv said:


> hi,
> 
> Need a bit of help from you guys.
> 
> ...



1. and LGA775 is already phasing out
2. not anymore. you can get transcend ddr3 for 2.3k for 2gig stick.
3. then you be amd fanboy 

for a budget of 40k, amd would be the best choice. ask your dad whether his money want to be put in a wise config or waste the money to protect fanboyism


----------



## spikygv (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

@desiibond , 

1. why should lga 775 getting phased out bother me ?
2. cool !  i5 might be a possibility. Since i'm not much of an OCer , value rams are fine.
3. LOL. . me being amd fanboy.

i asked my dad. He prefers protecting his fanboyism. No-No to AMD even if it means higher cost for intel system / lower performance of intel system.

@Krow

Waiting sucks. If u see my siggy , u'll know i'm rather desperate. my poor pc cant even take the circuit simulation software well enough. Hell , it takes 10 - 15 secs for firefox to start !

Point taken about DDR3.

I completely agree that 5770 is bullshit at 12k. Should have been 9k as desiibond told b4 it got launched.
So ,  do i go with radeon 4870 ? I see little point in waiting.AFAIK neither nvidia nor ati have plans for mid range gpu's in the coming 3-4 months. At best , 5770's price will come down to 9k. Even at that point , 5770 will be having lower performance than 4870. Either 4870 price falls or i wont find it in stores.
----

Will core i5 really make a big difference with a g-card like radeon 4870 ? i thought q9400 had enough juice. Actually , i was thinking of x4 620(or e7500) with 5850. .

If i were to buy 4870 now , then can i play games that get released after 2.5 yrs ?
when do u reckon dx11 will become the baseline like dx9 is as of today ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

none of the graphic cards available today will be able to play games that release after 2.5yrs or 3yrs. 

you have waited till now. just wait for another month or two because.

1) core i5 price will come down a bit
2) ddr3 rams will become lot more affordable
3) you will see lot more P55 boards
4) Much better pricing on HD5xxx series and a possibility of Nvidia Fermi based cards in mainstream market
5) more mobos with usb3 and sata3

with so many things coming up, it is better for you to wait.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply.

1. thats great. but do i need the i5 ?
2. by how much , 600-800 bucks ? i dont think that'll matter too much.
3. i'll be really happy to see non-intel p55 boards for < 5k.
4. do you really think nvidia will pull out a mainstream fermi in 2 months ? Their high end fermi is scheduled for Q1 2010 .. i dont expect mainstream derivatives till march 2010 atleast in india
5. i can always get an add on pcie card for supporting usb3 .. i dont think i'll miss usb3. .sata3 ? really ? that makes me ponder. . but initial sata3 hdd pricing will be high and i probably cant go for that.

The problems that i spot with i5 are two-fold.
1. there seems to be a racket about p55 sockets being bad.
2. i5 gets really hot. I'll probably need an aftermarket cooler which will be difficult to get and will cost atleast 2k. This will stretch my budget too much.


----------



## punkkummander (Oct 22, 2009)

could you please suggest a good system for 40k. it'll be used only for gaming. i'd like it to be dx11 compliant. speakers and dvd writer kb mouse not needed.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

you want a rig that can last for 3yrs, then yes, you do need i5 or i7.

that p55 socket damage happens only with extreme overclocking and core i5 runs lot cooler than core i7 and it doesn't need an aftermarket cooler.

have you ever used USB 1.1? it was lot lot slower than 2.0 and usb3 provides blazing speeds. 

see, if you want to shell out 40k-45k on old hardware that is reaching EOL, fine, go ahead and get it. it's your money and it's your decision.

if you are going to get much better h/w and same or lower price if you can wait, there is no reason to hurry. 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i5,2410-12.html
*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2009/09/08/intel-core-i5-and-i7-lynnfield-cpu-review/6

core i5:

native quad core
larger cache
hyper threading
turbo boost
virtualization
on-die memory controller
takes around 40W less power when compared to core i7

and if take GPU into account, you will get HD5850 and HD5770 for a lower price tag and you can transfer that amount that you saved by not buying them now into processor and/or RAM, whose prices will also come down.

you asked for advice and I put my money on new h/w. your call!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also do note that the core i5 was compared to Q9550 and higher level quad cores and they were beaten by core i5 easily. considering that, imagine how much faster it will be when compared to Q9450


----------



## spikygv (Oct 22, 2009)

^^ Thanks again for the quick reply.

I am not at all questioning the ability of core i5. its all too fantastic. but will it affect gaming performance ? particularly considering i wont be upping my g-card again and i dont do video / audio encoding. sorry if i am annoying you abt this. Just putting out my ideas. I am more than willing to be corrected.

i5 temps dont seem to be too good.

*www.legitreviews.com/article/1060/5/

its hitting 75C . my old "presshot" P4 doesnt cross 60C with the stock cooler.

Point taken about USB 3. As a matter of fact , i've used usb 1.1 , Yeah , i remember. Took several seconds to transfer one photo from digicam to PC.

Waiting will really be difficult. I am living with my parents right now. I'll probably have to live elsewhere about 2 years from now when begin with my masters. At that point , i'll probably need a lappy. 

Well , if you feel so strongly about this being a bad time to upgrade , I'll talk to my dad and get a cheaper config..say a e7500 + hd4850 ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Dude, talk to your dad about AMD and show him reviews. If you want we will link the best of them. All places E7500 sucks in front of Phenom II X2 550BE (which is being phased on favour of the Athlon dual cores).

No, the HD 4850 sucks, get the GTS250 512MB GDDR3 instead at same price. Go for AMD and you can upgrade easily too. Tell your Dad that Intel is really slower than AMD at that price point. Try anything to not be ripped off a good PC.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2009)

I would say get Athlon II X4 620 instead of phenon II 550BE.

If you want something cheap then nothing can beat Athlon II X3 435 which should be Rs. 4K at the time it reaches here.

For GPU get GTS250 instead of HD4850 as suggested by Krow.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Dude, talk to your dad about AMD and show him reviews. If you want we will link the best of them. All places E7500 sucks in front of Phenom II X2 550BE (which is being phased on favour of the Athlon dual cores).
> 
> No, the HD 4850 sucks, get the GTS250 512MB GDDR3 instead at same price. Go for AMD and you can upgrade easily too. Tell your Dad that Intel is really slower than AMD at that price point. Try anything to not be ripped off a good PC.



i know what u're saying. 3 of my friends bought the x4 920 a few months back on my advice. all of them were intending to choose C2Q but i prevailed on them to take the AMD.

Thanks a lot for offering to provide links. It means a lot to me.

AFAIK , GTS 250 1GB and radeon 4870 512mb were close with 4870 winning by a small margin. .GTS250 512mb you say ? well , if its even slightly better than radeon 4850 , i'll pick that. . always love lower temps.

I'll talk to my dad but i'm pretty sure he'll be hellbent on getting an intel system.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

^^now, if you get E7500, again you will be needing an upgrade sooner or latter and in the end you will end up paying lot more on h/w in 2 to 3 years when compared to going for a quad core lynnfield config now.

anyways, since your dad sticks to Intel and since you are not interested in new h/w, go for the config that you first mentioned. And for GPU, go for GTX260 atleast, which is necessary if you get a FullHD display.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

UPDATE

I talked to my dad. He says i can get a lappy after 1.5 yrs. budget revised to 30k. he is insistent on intel.
Please suggest me a PC for 30k ( incl UPS , no monitor) which will last me for 1.5years ..
After that , only my pop will use that PC for internet / ppt. i wont use it after 1.5yrs

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 23, 2009)

Intel e7500 - 6k
G31/G41 mobo - 3.5k
Ram - 2x2 gb ddr2 - 3k
HDD - 500GB - 2.5k
GFX - ATI 4850 512 - 7k
Cabinet - CM Elite - 2k
SMPS - Corsair CX400 - 3.2k
DVD Writer- 1.2k
KB+Mouse - .8k

TOTAL- 29.2K


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

instead of spending 30k on rig and another 40k on a laptop, why not get a good laptop now itself like macbook pro or Dell XPS or HP HDX. just a thought. with 30k, you won't be getting a monstrous rig.

Penitum Dual Core E5200: 3k or E7500: 6k
G31 mobo: 2.5k or P45 based mobo: 6.5k
2GB DDR2 : 1.3k or 2x2Gb for 2.7k
9800GT: 5.5k or GTX260: 10.5k or HD5850 : 17k
WD Blue 1Tb HDD: 4.5k or 500gig for 2.6k-2.8k

reuse existing components from your existing rig and your system will be set for tasks that you run for another year atleast.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmmm... That is one stubborn father. Anyway, the rig mentioned by both above are fine as that's the best Intel can offer at that budget.


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Oct 23, 2009)

hey guys need some help...

Creative EP-630 or SoundMagic PL-11, which one is better??In terms of sound quality...
I read some reviews and ppl have written that EP-630 is a bass heavy earphone...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

EP-630 is junk. at a time, it was the only budget in-ear available. donno much about soundmagic pl-11 (i suppose it will be good after looking at specs brandname) but I tried ep-630, mdr-ex32lp, mdr-ex35lp, sennheiser cx-200 and ex35lp and cx-200 are better than the rest.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> instead of spending 30k on rig and another 40k on a laptop, why not get a good laptop now itself like macbook pro or Dell XPS or HP HDX. just a thought. with 30k, you won't be getting a monstrous rig.
> 
> Penitum Dual Core E5200: 3k or E7500: 6k
> G31 mobo: 2.5k or P45 based mobo: 6.5k
> ...



i've never really liked working with a laptop. .too cramped in my opinion. .i feel its better this way. .desktop + lappy later.

thanks for the config. do i get e5200 + gtx260 OR e7500 + GTS250 ? i'm inclined to the former ..i would like ur opinion.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> Hmmm... That is one stubborn father. Anyway, the rig mentioned by both above are fine as that's the best Intel can offer at that budget.



more stubborn than u can imagine.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, I think you better settle for E7400 and save some 500 bucks over the E7500. You can always OC it by 0.2GHz. Get it along with the GTX260/GTS250.


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> EP-630 is junk. at a time, it was the only budget in-ear available. donno much about soundmagic pl-11 (i suppose it will be good after looking at specs brandname) but I tried ep-630, mdr-ex32lp, mdr-ex35lp, sennheiser cx-200 and ex35lp and cx-200 are better than the rest.



so which among these is the best one and price too-have been using ep 630 since 6 months.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

you can pick soundmagic PL-11 or sennheiser cx-200.

btw, what's your budget.


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Oct 23, 2009)

max 1000/-


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

MDR-EX35LP should be ideal for 1k budget.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 23, 2009)

E5200 will severely bottleneck the gtx260. E7500 and GTS250 is a good combination.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi ,

Based on the advice you've given i've done a bit of homework. Here's the config that i've listed.

e5300 - 3.3k
Gigabyte GA-G41MES2L - 3.1k
2 x 2GB ddr2 800 MHz - 4k
radeon 4870 512mb - 9k
500 GB HDD - 2.5k
dvd rw drive - 1k
corsair vx450 - 4k
CM elite 338 - 1.8k
APC UPS - 2k
KB + mouse - 1k

This totals to 31.7k. Its slightly crossing the budget but it should be OK.

Here are my Q's.
1. shall i stick to e5300 + 4870 ? Do you guys agree with me that its better than e7400 + gts250 ? there's no way i can get a gtx260 / 4870 + e7500.

2. how is the mobo ? can it OC atleast mildly and take the e5300 to say 3.2 GHz ? Should i consider buying corsair RAM or shall i get the relatively cheaper transcend.

3. Does the gigabyte G41 mobo have pcie x16 @ 2.0 ? its not mentioned in the spec list. AFAIK G41 has pcie 2.0
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


itisravishankar said:


> E5200 will severely bottleneck the gtx260. E7500 and GTS250 is a good combination.



really ?

*www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=66&p2=62

i can see that the e5200 is proving to be a bottleneck. hmmm.
Will i gain more by going with e7500 + gts250 than e5300 + radeon 4870 ?


----------



## acewin (Oct 23, 2009)

get core i5, will be little costlier, but you can manage by using some of your older hardware.

also, with new laptops you wont get cramped IMO, they have better keyboard.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

^^
thanks for the tip.
even if i did buy a new lappy right now , it would not suffice for 3.5yrs. so i find this better.
i5 is out of the question. cant use hardware from old PC coz dad wants the old pc for his use. he uses it only for internet and ppt.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^
thanks for the tip.
even if i did buy a new lappy right now , it would not suffice for 3.5yrs. so i find this better.
i5 is out of the question. cant use hardware from old PC coz dad wants the old pc for his use. he uses it only for internet and ppt.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

i've found this info

toms december 625$ - e7300 + radeon 4850
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-2-overclock,2113.html

toms jan 625$ - e5200 + radeon 4870 512mb
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-e5200-radeon,2144.html


Comparison is here : *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-e5200-radeon,2144-8.html

looks like e5200 marginally wins while gaming but looses everywhere else.

Whats your opinion guys ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Pentium Dual Cores suck. Period. Better get Core 2 Duo + GTX 260. It will just cost you 2k more for an E7400. OC it by 0.2GHz to make it E7500. That's it 500bucks saved over the E7500. This way at least you will have a rig that will last some time. The 4870 512MB is a good option only if you are a bit short on the budget and can't buy the GTX260. My suggestion : Get E7400 + 4870 512MB as it will suit your budget, but for performance, get the GTX260. Anyway, Moving on, where do you stay and are you open to buying online? Don't even consider the GTS 250 as it is slower than the 4870 by quite a bit.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

hmm. why not E7400+GTX260/HD4870?


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> Pentium Dual Cores suck. Period. Better get Core 2 Duo + GTX 260. It will just cost you 2k more for an E7400. OC it by 0.2GHz to make it E7500. That's it 500bucks saved over the E7500. This way at least you will have a rig that will last some time. The 4870 512MB is a good option only if you are a bit short on the budget and can't buy the GTX260. My suggestion : Get E7400 + 4870 512MB as it will suit your budget, but for performance, get the GTX260. Anyway, Moving on, where do you stay and are you open to buying online? Don't even consider the GTS 250 as it is slower than the 4870 by quite a bit.



thats settles it. e7400 it shall be. how can i fit the 4870 now ? by going to e7400 , i'll be spending 2.5k more.

I live in Mysore. If you havent heard of it , its quite close to banglore. My dealer will probably buy from b'lore.

Buying online ? skeptical if my dad will accept it. Considering the fact that he is soo opposed to AMD , i doubt he'll accept it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> hmm. why not E7400+GTX260/HD4870?



fit it for 30k and i will go for it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> e7400 - 5.5k
> Gigabyte GA-G41MES2L - 3.1k
> 2 x 2GB ddr2 800 MHz - 4k
> radeon 4870 512mb - 9k
> ...



how do i get it down to 30k ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

why not use dvdrw, PSU from existing rig? that 500W should be good enough


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

my pop will use the old rig for browsing and ppt.
i doubt if the psu will suffice. its extreme power and not real power.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

then I suppose you need a monitor too which is not listed in your config. 

anyways, stick to E7500+GTS250.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 23, 2009)

^^ no , i dont. i've a spare 17' screen . .. 

what if i take 2gb transcend instead of 4gb corsair ram ?


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 23, 2009)

Suggest a Gaming Rig - max 42k for a friend????? Except Speakers !!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

sagargv said:


> ^^ no , i dont. i've a spare 17' screen . ..
> 
> what if i take 2gb transcend instead of 4gb corsair ram ?


Settle for 2GB Corsair RAM for now. It should be 2k. so 2k saved. Good? You can save up 2k and buy the other 2GB later right? Just remember to keep your system light. Don't overload it with apps that hog bandwidth. Use CCleaner and keep registry cleaned too.



Ei8t said:


> Suggest a Gaming Rig - max 42k for a friend????? Except Speakers !!!


AMD Phenom II X2 550BE @ 5.5k OR AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ 6.5k OR AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO @ 7k
Samsung 2233SW @ 9k
DVD RW, Kbd 1.5k
Logitech MX-518 @ 1.8k
Corsair VX450W or Tagan TG600-U37 @ 4k
CM Elite 330 @ 1.8k


Save the remaining money and wait for HD5770 prices to decrease to 10k and get it. Else, get Palit GTX260 SONIC @ 10.5k


----------



## Ei8t (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> Settle for 2GB Corsair RAM for now. It should be 2k. so 2k saved. Good? You can save up 2k and buy the other 2GB later right? Just remember to keep your system light. Don't overload it with apps that hog bandwidth. Use CCleaner and keep registry cleaned too.
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 550BE @ 5.5k OR AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ 6.5k OR AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
> ...



Thanks but he needs 19" due to less space !!! Any other phenom proccy you recommend?????


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Less space? IMO 22" and 19" will occupy more or less the same amount of space, give or take 3-5" here and there. Anyway, if you say so, get the Samsung 2033SW @ 7k or Dell E1909W @ 6.7k. Damn, I forgot the HDD, WD Blue 500GB @ 2.5k.

Err... the phenom processors I recommended are great for gaming. Other than that the Phenom II X4 945 is for 9.2k, Its a great quad core and much more future proof.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 24, 2009)

AMD has launched a new processor - AMD Athlon x3 435. It nearly matches phenom x3 720 in performance and should be available at 4.8k shortly. A really good deal for budget minded gamers.


----------



## mumblehere (Oct 24, 2009)

bit off topic, yet need advice regarding battery backup

having a p4 basic system with 5.1 speakers (no gfx card, 1 hdd)

im having apc 650. need backup of at least  5 hours on approx 50% load on above system.
which battery shall i go for b/w 5-8k, model?
specifically, any prob with apc ups with battery?

(not planning to go with smartups, hence it ll b too much for me)


----------



## spikygv (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> Settle for 2GB Corsair RAM for now. It should be 2k. so 2k saved. Good? You can save up 2k and buy the other 2GB later right? Just remember to keep your system light. Don't overload it with apps that hog bandwidth. Use CCleaner and keep registry cleaned too.



OK. thanks a lot. I'll try that. If i cant manage it , then i'll settle for GTS250. Any specific brand for it ? i dont want XFX since i've too many heating issues with xfx 8600GT.

And could you suggest a dvd drive that wont make too much sound ? i dont mind lower speed ( >= 16x ) and i dont need lightscribe.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^Palit is a nice brand. I use LG DVD RW 22x but makes less sound.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

sagargv said:


> OK. thanks a lot. I'll try that. If i cant manage it , then i'll settle for GTS250. Any specific brand for it ? i dont want XFX since i've too many heating issues with xfx 8600GT.
> 
> And could you suggest a dvd drive that wont make too much sound ? i dont mind lower speed ( >= 16x ) and i dont need lightscribe.


Palit is the best GPU brand in India. good build quality, good warranty and very VFM.

I use LG and Samsung, both are quiet, but Samsung is a bit more quiet.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks. i'll go for samsung. any specific model ? 

oh and the lg model too in case i cant get the samsung.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

sagargv said:


> thanks. i'll go for samsung. any specific model ?
> 
> oh and the lg model too in case i cant get the samsung.


Samsung Model is SH-S223B
LG Model is GH22-NS30

Both are Sata drives and should cost 1050-1100/- for open box products.

Boxed products are hard to find and costs 25-50/- more, includes SATA power cables and an extra front panel bezel of different colour.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 24, 2009)

sagargv said:


> OK. thanks a lot. I'll try that. If i cant manage it , then i'll settle for GTS250. Any specific brand for it ? i dont want XFX since i've too many heating issues with xfx 8600GT.
> 
> And could you suggest a dvd drive that wont make too much sound ? i dont mind lower speed ( >= 16x ) and i dont need lightscribe.



those issues were more due to faulty 8600GT design and that was a reason why XFX entered ATI market too as nvidia exclusivity was killing their reputation. 

These are good brands for nvidia cards:

evga
xfx
palit
gigabyte
asus
msi

for ati cards:

sapphire
xfx
powercolor


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 24, 2009)

hi friends...my friend wants to buy a computer for around 20k..he says it should have an intel core 2 duo 2.5 ghz or above, 4gb ddr2 ram @ 800 mhz , 500gb HDD, any dvd writer, cabinet and a motherboard which has a pci 2.0 slot and supports upto 8 gb ram. please suggest some models..plz dont suggest AMD processor..noobs dont understand what amd is all about


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^Why don't you ask him to buy what he likes to instead of asking us then? Anyway he is a noob, so I'd rather let him be one then help him buy an underperforming older rig.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 24, 2009)

tkin said:


> Samsung Model is SH-S223B
> LG Model is GH22-NS30
> 
> Both are Sata drives and should cost 1050-1100/- for open box products.
> ...



thanks.



> those issues were more due to faulty 8600GT design and that was a reason why XFX entered ATI market too as nvidia exclusivity was killing their reputation.
> 
> These are good brands for nvidia cards:
> 
> ...



thanks again.
then why is that galaxy 8600GT which my friend bought ran cooler(still does) than my xfx 8600GT ? But kudos to XFX for build quality. Even though it reaches 85C , i've never had a stability issue.
Nevertheless xfx seems to demand a price premium. Given my budget constraints , i'll go for the cheapest card from among the cards u've listed.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Why don't you ask him to buy what he likes to instead of asking us then? Anyway he is a noob, so I'd rather let him be one then help him buy an underperforming older rig.



i wouldnt do that to a friend.   plz suggest something in that range.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 24, 2009)

sagargv said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, Palit is the VFM card. also, it's not just Palit, lot of laptop manufacturers reported heating issues and possibility of damage, which resulted in nvidia recalling 8600GT chips. not sure what happened after that whether they fixed the issue or not.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abyss88 said:


> hi friends...my friend wants to buy a computer for around 20k..he says it should have an intel core 2 duo 2.5 ghz or above, 4gb ddr2 ram @ 800 mhz , 500gb HDD, any dvd writer, cabinet and a motherboard which has a pci 2.0 slot and supports upto 8 gb ram. please suggest some models..plz dont suggest AMD processor..noobs dont understand what amd is all about



only choice here seems to be E7500


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 24, 2009)

motherboard etc...RAM,dvd writer,HDD...cabinet ko filhal goli maro


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 24, 2009)

how is the gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P..whats its price?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 24, 2009)

hmm. i think this one costs around 6k-7k.

for a 20k budget, better look at P43 (no onboard GPU) and G31 (with onboard GPU)


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 24, 2009)

what would u suggest for 20k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
my friend already has a graphics card and a sound card so thats not an issue


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 24, 2009)

after a lot of searching  i've decided to tell my friend to buy this: for 20k 

intel core 2 duo e 7500= rs 5800
dvd writer(LG) = rs 1200
500 gb WD HDD =rs 2700
MOBO=?????
RAM 4GB 800 Mhz (any local brand)= rs 3200 (he did not agree to cut down on 4 gb) 
Cooler master cabinet elite 332 with 390W PSU= rs 3005

help me with the mobo guys plzzz. which has a pci-e 2.0 slot.
also my friend owns a 8600 gts gfx card is the power supply ok for that?

total budget is 20k


----------



## desiibond (Oct 24, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> after a lot of searching  i've decided to tell my friend to buy this: for 20k
> 
> intel core 2 duo e 7500= rs 5800
> dvd writer(LG) = rs 1200
> ...


gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L
asus P5Q-VM*
*MSI  P45 Neo-F


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Or settle for Gigabyte G41MES2L @ 3.2k


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

A bit offtopic but is the profile picture upload system broken? After changing the picture the new image is shown on the edit profile image tab but when I click save it shows file uploading failed!!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

I recently changed my avatar, but not profile pic, so no clue as of now. Will check later and report by today evening.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ it cud hav timed out or so....do u hav a slow connection or poor uploading from ISP????^^^^^^

but mabe it's temporary..try it again and tell us..


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ it cud hav timed out or so....do u hav a slow connection or poor uploading from ISP????^^^^^^
> 
> but mabe it's temporary..try it again and tell us..


OK, its done, actually it uploads(both avatar and profile pic) but the system reports that it has failed the uploading, like that time when posting quick messages gave false errors.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Guys I need a pen drive now. So I am getting this deal on TE for Corsair Flash Voyager 16GB for Rs. 1750. 8GB is for 900 bucks. How is this deal? Also, any other pen drives you can recommend? In the same price range please.

Deal : *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/corsair-pen-drives-8-gb-900-a-140275.html


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> Guys I need a pen drive now. So I am getting this deal on TE for Corsair Flash Voyager 16GB for Rs. 1750. 8GB is for 900 bucks. How is this deal? Also, any other pen drives you can recommend? In the same price range please.
> 
> Deal : *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/corsair-pen-drives-8-gb-900-a-140275.html


Well the prices are right, but the 16GB should be a sweeter deal if its the Flash Voyager *GT* model, it's almost 3x faster than regular(incl. normal Corsair models) pen drives. read the reviews on Google for Flash Voyager GT and you will know.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn! The GT is for minimum 2.3k in Mumbai based websites. Erm, I checked lynx website and its for 2153 without tax. So that works out to about 2240 with tax and shipping will make it the same right? About 2.3k I mean.

Any place I can find this drive cheaper? 2.3k is too much IMO, even for the performance. Any other brands/deals you guys would like to recommend?


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> Damn! The GT is for minimum 2.3k in Mumbai based websites. Erm, I checked lynx website and its for 2153 without tax. So that works out to about 2240 with tax and shipping will make it the same right? About 2.3k I mean.
> 
> Any place I can find this drive cheaper? 2.3k is too much IMO, even for the performance. Any other brands/deals you guys would like to recommend?


No, corsair is best.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^Know any place where the GT is cheaper? Yes the reviews say something like this : Flash Voyager = 94 seconds, GT = 32 seconds. Whoa!


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^^^Know any place where the GT is cheaper? Yes the reviews say something like this : Flash Voyager = 94 seconds, GT = 32 seconds. Whoa!


Nope, sorry, searched everywhere and bought one for my friend for 2.2k in kolkata 3 months ago.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^Thanks for the help mate. So the GT it is then that I must buy. Need it to play HD movies off my DVD player. I want to avoid putting in my treasured original DVD's in there.  Also, the usual data transfer is also an issue. But may not be able to convince higher authorities for 2.3k, so I'd better stall till I can, what say? Worth the wait?


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

A smooth DVD playback does not need more than 6MB per second as far as I know.
If you want better read spped then a plain flash voyager ( using one 8G model currently ) will do as it can give you read speed of around 32MB/sec and write speed of 8-12MB/sec for sequental  files


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

@Krow, I have played movies from my friends DVD players using cheap Transcend value line flash player. paying something around 1500 bucks for 8gig is okay but not more than that for just movie playback.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for replies guys, I also need something for data transfer as my friend's HDD (1TB WD Green) is my primary backup. So, dumping large quantities of files at his place is always a PITA with his Transcend 4GB and my 2GB. Anyway, the thing is that the GT is a bit too much for 2.3k. I'll look for some deals online. About 1.9-2k seems reasonable.

How are the deals for the Corsair drives? 8GB=900 and 16GB=1750. I want to buy it because it is rubber and hence very rough and tough.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> Thanks for replies guys, I also need something for data transfer as my friend's HDD (1TB WD Green) is my primary backup. So, dumping large quantities of files at his place is always a PITA with his Transcend 4GB and my 2GB. Anyway, the thing is that the GT is a bit too much for 2.3k. I'll look for some deals online. About 1.9-2k seems reasonable.
> 
> How are the deals for the Corsair drives? 8GB=900 and 16GB=1750. I want to buy it because it is rubber and hence very rough and tough.


Prices are OK, build quality is excellent, go get it. Rubber body means its fully waterproof and shockproof, in one CHIP magazine(Germany) torture test on pen drives the corsair drive survived through almost all tests easily.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

Lets see now. After digging up old threads at TE, I found that the same PD's were for these rates : 8GB=850; 16GB=1650 and GT16GB=2200. Current prices seem too bloated to me.


----------



## mayur_digitized (Oct 26, 2009)

I am looking to buy a mid range gaming PC for about Rs. 40,000 which will do well for another 2 yrs at least. The main things I seek are:
1. The technology should not be outdated
2. All present games like CRYSIS should run at high resolution
3. My system should be able to extract the best performance from all components

My local PC wallah in Pune  has suggested me following config:

AMD Phenom X4 550 + ASUS M4A                            10,100
Transcend 4 GB DDR 2 RAM                                      4,000
320 GB Seagate HDD                                               3,250
LG 18.5'' LCD monitor 5ms                                        6,750
Gigabyte 9800 GT 1GB                                             7,250
400 W SMPS and Cabinet                                         2,050

The whole system is costing me around 36k. My PC wallah has also said that spending more won't make much sense as I won't get that much performance gain. But somehow, I am not convinced. *I am willing to extend my budget up to 45 k if I get SIGNIFICANT performance gain*. Kindly advise me in this regard as I am not much aware about this market.

Thanks in advance


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 26, 2009)

sorry off topic- where is choto cheeta - has he been captivated by poachers


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> sorry off topic- where is choto cheeta - has he been captivated by poachers


Choto(small) cheetah is now boro(adult) cheetah, doing some serious stuff, who knows?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

mayur_digitized said:


> I am looking to buy a mid range gaming PC for about Rs. 40,000 which will do well for another 2 yrs at least. The main things I seek are:
> 1. The technology should not be outdated
> 2. All present games like CRYSIS should run at high resolution
> 3. My system should be able to extract the best performance from all components
> ...



there is no model by name Phenom II X4 550. It should be Phenom X4 9xxx or Phenom II X2 550. 

anyways, go for Athlon II X4 630 as it is avialble for 5.5k and is a quad core processor.
Get 785G based motherboard and Transcend DDR3 ram. gigabyte 785G ddr3 based mobos should be available for 5.5k

instead of paying 6.8k for lg 18.5", go for Samsung 2033 (20") for 7k or 2233SW (22" fullHD) for 9k

9800GT now costs 5.5k and for 7k, you can get Palit GTS250 which is lot more powerful

now, 500Gb HDD costs around 2.6k and for 4k, you get a 1Tb HDD. 

looking at the spec, clearly that dealer is trying to fool you.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Here is the config for 45k and this will give lot lot better performance:

Athlon II X4 620: 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H: 5.5k or Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k
Transcend DDR3 1333MHz 2x2Gb : 4k-4.5k or DDR2 800MHz 2x2Gb: 2.5k-3k
WD Caviar Blue 500Gb : 2.5k or 1Tb : 4k-4.5k
Samsung 2033SW for 7k or Samsung 2233SW: 9.5k
CM Elite 330: 2k
Corsair VX450W: 4k or Tagan TG600-U37 600W"StoneRockSeries": 4.5k-5k
Wait for price of HD5770 to come down to 8k or get Palit GTX260 Sonic for 11k

rest is usual stuff that you know.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> there is no model by name Phenom II X4 550. It should be Phenom X4 9xxx or Phenom II X2 550.
> 
> anyways, go for Athlon II X4 630 as it is avialble for 5.5k and is a quad core processor.
> Get 785G based motherboard and Transcend DDR3 ram. gigabyte 785G ddr3 based mobos should be available for 5.5k
> ...


HD5770 to 8k, not in a long time, its already 12K.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

@ *mayur_digitized* Good you came here. We had another guy from Pune (*Tech_Wiz*) who started another thread called "Am I being Ripped off here?". You can search and refer that thread too for examples of overpricing.

Go for *desii*'s config, its a good one. Go for the Gigabyte 785 mobo along with DDR3 RAM. Its a lot more future proof. You can game all games at 800x600 resolution easily using the onboard Graphics in that board, except probably GTA IV. I'd say wait out some time and get either nvidia's next series GPU or ATI's 5xxx series cards. Don't buy GPU now. Its best to wait for a couple of months.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

^^yes. it's better to hold the nerve for few weeks till Fermi comes out than to buy a 10k card now.


----------



## monkey (Oct 26, 2009)

tkin said:


> HD5770 to 8k, not in a long time, its already 12K.



Its now at 11k!


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey guys !!!

i m buying a new pc  my config is :-

Palit	GTX 260	894MB
Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q8400
Corsair DDR 3	TWIN3X2048-1333C9
(2 X 1GB DDR3 1333MhZ)		
Seagate Sata 2 1 Terabyte (32 MB Buffer 7200.12
Sony 20x Normal IDE
CoolerMaster	RP-600-PCAR	Extreme Power 600W
Dell E1909W 19" Flat Panel Widescreen

now i need u guys to help me out with the motherboard and a cabinet....and also do let me know if my config is fine or should i make any changes in it.....my budget is max 45K....


----------



## spikygv (Oct 27, 2009)

athlon x4 620 is as good as if not better than q8400.

get corsair vx450 instead of CM 600.

make sure its core 216 version of gtx260 that u're getting.

What are u buying ur pc for ? gaming ? resolution ?


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey guys !!!

i m buying a new pc  my config is :-

Palit	GTX 260	894MB
Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q8400
Corsair DDR 3	TWIN3X2048-1333C9
(2 X 1GB DDR3 1333MhZ)		
Seagate Sata 2 1 Terabyte (32 MB Buffer 7200.12
Sony 20x Normal IDE
CoolerMaster	RP-600-PCAR	Extreme Power 600W
Dell E1909W 19" Flat Panel Widescreen

now i need u guys to help me out with the motherboard and a cabinet....and also do let me know if my config is fine or should i make any changes in it.....my budget is max 45K....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
its bascially for gaming......and i wanna stick with intel rather than amd


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

you cannot use DDR3 with core2quad as it doesn't have ddr3 memory controller. instead go for Core i5 and P55 based motherboard. processor costs 11k and mobo costs 7k.

but for a budget of 45k, my pick would be AMD rig. check my previous post where I gave config for 48k budget.


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

which amd processor should i go for and what would be ur config for 45k.........given a choice i might get down to ddr2 with 800Mhz and an intel processor but what basically does a ddr3 ram do.... it should even cut me down on my motherboard price for using a ddr2 ram series.....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

Athlon II X4 620: 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H: 5.5k or Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k
Transcend DDR3 1333MHz 2x2Gb : 4k-4.5k or DDR2 800MHz 2x2Gb: 2.5k-3k
WD Caviar Blue 500Gb : 2.5k or 1Tb : 4k-4.5k
Samsung 2033SW for 7k or Samsung 2233SW: 9.5k
CM Elite 330: 2k
Corsair VX450W: 4k or Tagan TG600-U37 600W"StoneRockSeries": 4.5k-5k
Wait for price of HD5770 to come down to 8k or get Palit GTX260 Sonic for 11k

rest is usual stuff that you know.


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

i don't know about this processor Athlon II X4 how is it.....what's the freq...and other stuff like fsb and all........i wanted to go for intel processors won't any of intel come in my range
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and one more thing doesn't GTX 260 needs a 500W power supply that's the reason i was going for 600W psu


----------



## spikygv (Oct 27, 2009)

core i5 would. but it'll be a tight fit for ur budget. for gaming,  u need a better gpu than a cpu. .i'd rather prefer u go4 amd + hd5850


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

and one more thing doesn't GTX 260 needs a 500W power supply that's the reason i was going for 600W psu


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

FSB was dumped couple of years ago by AMD (and from core i7 by Intel).

anyways, here is the product page and reviews

*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/pr...ocessor-model-numbers-feature-comparison.aspx

see how it competes with  Q8xxx in real world reviews:

*www.techwarelabs.com/athlon-ii-x4-620-630/5/
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3638&p=4
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3638&p=7
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1073/9/

and the beauty is that this is around 3k bucks cheaper than Q8400 and is compatible with the latest socket from AMD that is AM3.


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks boss that really helped me out.......thanks a lot


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, go for the Athlon II X4 rig with DDR3 RAM. Even I'm repeating my old post , wait for a couple of months to let the GPU market settle down and then grab either nvidia's new series of GPU's or get ATI's 5xxx series. With the onboard graphics on Gigabyte 785G board, you can play all games at 800x600 easily except for GTA IV. Wait now for a couple of months and get a better GPU.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 27, 2009)

> Athlon II X4 620: 5.5k
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H: 5.5k or Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k
> Transcend DDR3 1333MHz 2x2Gb : 4k-4.5k or DDR2 800MHz 2x2Gb: 2.5k-3k
> WD Caviar Blue 500Gb : 2.5k or 1Tb : 4k-4.5k
> ...



The above config is superb, I just wanna do some minor modification. Now the price of Phenom II X4 processors have dropped dramatically in the last few days. So my suggestion is save money by buying a single DDR3 ram now. You can update it easily latter, say after 6 months and use the extra money to get a *Phenom II 945 3 GHz processor* instead. *The price is 8.5k*. Because processor is a thing what u r not going to update in regular basis.* The extra 6 MB L3 cache available will help u in gaming as well as in multimedia applications.* Moreover *Phenom II X4 processors are Black Edition Processors ( Their multiplier is unlocked)*, *so you can overclock them very easily and efficiently with the AMD overdrive utility, without even touching the Bios*. Performance wise *945 is better than Core2Quad 9400*. It is far superior than Q8400.

And for Gfx card, don't get GTX 260 or any card right now. Just wait for few days for the price drop of Dx11 cards. Right now spending 11k for a Gfx card which is going to be obsoleted very soon isnot at all justified.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 27, 2009)

tanvir_87 said:


> hey guys !!!
> 
> i m buying a new pc  my config is :-
> 
> ...


Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.3k
LG 22x DVD SATA @ 1.2k
CM Elite 334 @ 2.2k
GlacialPower 650W @ 4.6k
BenQ G2220HD @ 8k
Seagate 1TB HDD @ 4.2k
Biostar TA785GE @ 4.4k
4GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @ 3.8k
GTX260 or HD5770 @ 11k


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

hi all !!!
today i have checked out few places for the desktop and i was wondering if i should go for DDR3 RAM...........now i don't know which motherboard to go for and one more thing i was hopping to connect it to a lcd TV 32'' instead of buying a monitor as GTX 260 which has a inbuilt HDMI port....and if this is done then i could go for GTX 275 as the monitor price would be waived off.........please help me ?????


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

I think HD5850 would be a better choice as this card comes with HDMI port to connect to HD display.


----------



## tanvir_87 (Oct 27, 2009)

suggest me a compatible motherboard for intel core i5 750 if i am taking G.SKILL DDR3 F3-10666CL7T-3GBPK


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

5850 is hard to find, seriously, but one dealer is giving it for 16800 plus shipping and its a super deal at that price. at www.erodov.com forum.


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2009)

My friend needs to buy a modest rig for 30k, plays games but doesn't need much graphic power(not eye candy type), here's what I suggested, feel free to comment.

Phenom II X2 245 @ 3.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 @ 3k
2GB DDR2 RAM @ 1.2k
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @ 4.7k 
WD 250GB @ 2k
Samsung 20x SATA @ 1.1k
Zebronics/ Frontech El-Cheapo Cabby @ 1k
Cooler Master 500W @ 2.9k
Samsung 17" LCD @ 6.5k
El Cheapo Speakers @ 500/-
Microsoft KB+Mouse @ 650/-
APC 500VA UPS @2.5k	
----------------------
Total = 30k, do suggest and remember that his budget is very very tight, so try to keep it @ 30k and he needs all components.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> I think HD5850 would be a better choice as this card comes with HDMI port to connect to HD display.


All DX10/10.1/11 GPUs feature HDMI., they can all connect to HD display.
This feature is available on both nVidia and AMD cards.
In nVidia GTX200 series it's done using adapters but no loss in quality.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

tkin said:


> My friend needs to buy a modest rig for 30k, plays games but doesn't need much graphic power(not eye candy type), here's what I suggested, feel free to comment.
> 
> Phenom II X2 245 @ 3.5k
> Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 @ 3k
> ...


The processor is Athlon II X2 245 and not Phenom. if you wanna save, get Athlon II X2 240 for some .5k less. Replace PSU with Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k. No microsoft , get logitech. (personal preference, no performance issues).

Why don't you ask him to get GA-MA785GM-US2H instead of the gfx card? The onboard GPU can play games at 800x600 easily.


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> The processor is Athlon II X2 245 and not Phenom. if you wanna save, get Athlon II X2 240 for some .5k less. Replace PSU with Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k. No microsoft , get logitech. (personal preference, no performance issues).
> 
> Why don't you ask him to get GA-MA785GM-US2H instead of the gfx card? The onboard GPU can play games at 800x600 easily.


Ok, Athlon II(forgot, itwares made a mess of the names) 240, MS/ Logitech no issues, he is hell bent on getting a GPU(he came to my house and played Crysis a bit) so 9600GT stays, any other changes??


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

I doubt if you will get 2GB DDR2 for 1.2k though. And remember Gigabyte PSU. Sorceror says he got a quote for 2.2k for it.


----------



## tkin (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> I doubt if you will get 2GB DDR2 for 1.2k though. And remember Gigabyte PSU. Sorceror says he got a quote for 2.2k for it.


Ok, I'll check the ram prices, and about PSU, is GB good? No idea about them.


----------



## mayur_digitized (Oct 27, 2009)

mayur_digitized said:


> I am looking to buy a mid range gaming PC for about Rs. 40,000 which will do well for another 2 yrs at least. The main things I seek are:
> 1. The technology should not be outdated
> 2. All present games like CRYSIS should run at high resolution
> 3. My system should be able to extract the best performance from all components
> ...




Thanks guys for all ur valuable inputs. My new config is as follows:
AMD Athlon II X4 620                                                                  Rs.5400 /-
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H                                                    Rs.6250 /-
Trescend DDR3 2 GB * 2 1333MHz                                                Rs.5000 /-
WD 320 GB HDD                                                                          Rs.2250 /-
Samsung 2033SW monitor                                                           Rs.7550 /-
Cooler Master 600W SMPS                                                           Rs.4450
Power color ATI HD4870 Display card with 1 GB DDR 5 memory      Rs.11000 /-

The whole system is costing me arnd 44 k, which I guess I can bargain up to 42 k. Still I ve doubts abt the Graphics Card. The models u guys suggested like HD 5770 and GTX 260 Sonic is not currently available with my vendor. And I have to buy my PC in next 7-8 days as I ve to submit the bills to my company. Shall I go for the above graphics card?

Thanks in advance


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 27, 2009)

ram prices on the rise...in fact 2GB nowhere near 1.2k...more like above 1.5k...or so..


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

@*tkin*
Its good enough to power that system. Plus, its 80+ certified, Active PFC too. Read on:

*www.gigabyte.in/Products/PowerSupply/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2796

*www.techenclave.com/pc-peripherals/planning-buy-gigabyte-460w-good-psu-142433-2.html

@*mayur*
Better buy from here :
www.theitwares.com
www.primeabgb.com

You will get much better rates and the products we suggested. 4870 1GB for 11k is a sure shot rip off. Cooler Master 600W? Get Corsair VX450W or Tagan TG600-U37 for 4-4.5k. Get from above mentioned stores in mumbai and they ship to Pune for 150bucks extra IIRC. You will save a lot more that way.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 27, 2009)

could some one throw some light of difference between i5 and i7.


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> could some one throw some light of difference between i5 and i7.



*i5: P55 Chipset*
1. Next step up program from LGA775 chipset (C2D, and C2Q).
2. DDR3 Memory support @ Dual Channel Mode
3. PCI.E 2.0 x 16 or PCI.E 2.0 x 8 + PCI.E 2.0 x 8
4. PCI.E and Memory channels directly dock with the CPU package.

*techreport.com/r.x/intel-p55/block.gif

*i7: X58 Chipset*
1. Most advanced step up program from LGA775 chipset (C2D, and C2Q).
2. DDR3 Memory support @ Tri Channel Mode
3. PCI.E 2.0 x 16 or PCI.E 2.0 x 16 + PCI.E 2.0 x 16
4. PCI.E and Memory channels directly dock with the CPU package.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/X58_Block_Diagram.png

The i7 motherboard will offer faster connectivity between the channels, and give more connectivity options.

Both do away with the NorthBridge handling the lanes for the GPU and memory. The slow speed devices are handled by the secondary memory controller, and the GPU / memory control is embedded within the CPU package.
Hope this helps...!


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ Nice explanation buddy - simple, neat and detailed to the necessary points - congrats


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

mayur_digitized said:


> Thanks guys for all ur valuable inputs. My new config is as follows:
> AMD Athlon II X4 620                                                                  Rs.5400 /-
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H                                                    Rs.6250 /-
> Trescend DDR3 2 GB * 2 1333MHz                                                Rs.5000 /-
> ...



why not order from theitwares.com or lynx-india.com

anyways, HD4870 is also a good option.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 28, 2009)

@asigh- thank you for explaining with visuals, got some in my brains, cost wise is i5 cheaper than i7?


----------



## asingh (Oct 28, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @asigh- thank you for explaining with visuals, got some in my brains, cost wise is i5 cheaper than i7?



Yes, you got it right.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2009)

There are some advantages and disadvantages about Core i5 compared to Core i7

For example Core i7 has triple channel memory controller where i5 has 2 channel. But the memory controller of i5 is faster than i7.

The PCI Express X16 memory controller is on die in i5 CPU. So in single GPU performance, it can match the performance of i7 processors, but in multi GPU configuration, there may be bottlenecks. In multi GPU performance i7 is still better.

3rdly i5 processors are having their multiplier locked. Too bad for the overclockers.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ All normal model intel cpu's comes with (upward ) multiplier locked in condition ( upward )
But only extreme model intel cpu's comes with unlocked multiplier


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2009)

Cilus said:


> There are some advantages and disadvantages about Core i5 compared to Core i7
> 
> For example Core i7 has triple channel memory controller where i5 has 2 channel. But the memory controller of i5 is faster than i7.
> 
> ...



This makes it sound, that the p55 is almost at par with the x58. But the i7s are quicker then the i5s, so overall the x58 should perform quicker.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2009)

One thing I forgot to mention about i5 processors. They don't have Hyperthreading  like the Core i7 processors. So the Logical as well as Physical processor count is 4 unlike the Core i7, where logical processor count is 8. So in highly multithreaded applications like 3D image processing, Audio/Video Encoding etc, core i7 is a better performer because theoretically it can process 8 independent threads simultaneously compared to the 4 of  i5.


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 31, 2009)

mayur_digitized said:


> I am looking to buy a mid range gaming PC for about Rs. 40,000 which will do well for another 2 yrs at least. The main things I seek are:
> 1. The technology should not be outdated
> 2. All present games like CRYSIS should run at high resolution
> 3. My system should be able to extract the best performance from all components
> ...




hey go to systek swargate.
cell no 02026440636
u wd get a cheaper deal there---u can refer my name--the owner pramod is mine friend.


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 31, 2009)

What is the cheapest AMD board which supports DDR3? My friend is building a PC using athlon x4 620 and is extremely limited on budget. Seeing that ddr2 ram prices have almost reached to the levels of DDR3, i think it would be better for him to go with DDR3 motherboard. Price:6k max.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

MSI 785GM - E65 @ 5.2k
MSI 785GM - E51 @ 4.6k


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 31, 2009)

Are they available in india? Any shop name?


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

^Where do you stay?


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 31, 2009)

I am in kolkata.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

^Try www.exoduspc.in

I found it in Mumbai, at www.primeabgb.com (from their store). I found the E65.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 1, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> I am in kolkata.



Try Vedant Infotech, Starcomp Infotech and Istern Logicia in Chandni. They have very good collection of hardware. My favorite is Vedant. It has very good stock and price is little lower than other shops.


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 1, 2009)

What UPS should i use with this config

AMD Athlon X4 620
790GX motherboard
2 RAM modules
2 HDD
ATI 5770
Corsair VX450

There are almost no power cut or voltage fluctuations here. So don't want too costly UPS. Budget 2-2.5k


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 1, 2009)

what ever go for 1000VA ups.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> What UPS should i use with this config
> 
> AMD Athlon X4 620
> 790GX motherboard
> ...




You need atleast a 650VA UPS which costs around 3k I think.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> You need atleast a 650VA UPS which costs around 3k I think.



This is a good option for the rig the OP has.

Look at the APC line of products. Nothing beats them. PERIOD


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 1, 2009)

The shopkeeper is suggesting Microtek 800va for 2.4k. Is this UPS ok?


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

^Don't buy anything other than APC.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> The shopkeeper is suggesting Microtek 800va for 2.4k. Is this UPS ok?



junk junk junk. Go with APC.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> The shopkeeper is suggesting Microtek 800va for 2.4k. Is this UPS ok?


*
No ways is it OK.* It had it once upon a time. Total ****.  

Try for APC they are good. The 650VA one is solid. Has USB/Software monitoring interface too, for diagnostics.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2009)

^^there are two versions in that. one that is widely available in market doesn't come with that I think and is cheaper than the one that supports online monitoring.


----------



## asingh (Nov 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^there are two versions in that. one that is widely available in market doesn't come with that I think and is cheaper that one that supports online monitoring.



^^I was easily able to get it. Though even if monitoring is not available. Still it is good. Atleast for this person....!


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

@ desiibond  & asigh - yup, mocrotek ups are complete junk. One of my friend bought one. When there is a powercut his PC just shuts down and when it's drawing power from power source the battery charging light is always blinking indicating the battery is charging always. So a bad battery is a new ups - a complete junk.

@ itisravishankar - get APC ups without any second thought but from personal experience some good cheap barnds are  - Digital, powersafe and numeric


----------



## shadpow (Nov 3, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Try www.exoduspc.in
> 
> I found it in Mumbai, at www.primeabgb.com (from their store). I found the E65.


 

Friends,

I need help in deciding Config.GAMING is the topmost priority in building up this system...  I am planning to build i7 based rig following are the specs i decided my budget is around 55k.


processor: i7 920
Mobo: Gigabyte X58+ICR01
HDD: 1 TB Segate SATA 2
ram: Trichannel  2Gbx3
graphics card:1Gb DDR3 (not sure of the number )
500w SMPS +Cabinet
Cooling device (not much idea)
Monitor 19"" ViewSonic
Sony DVD RW

Please suggest me abt this config? What all addition deletions can be done. GAMING is the topmost priority in building up this system...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2009)

shadpow said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need help in deciding Config.GAMING is the topmost priority in building up this system...  I am planning to build i7 based rig following are the specs i decided my budget is around 55k.
> 
> ...



For gfx, go for GTX260 @ 10.5k, or HD4890 @ 12.5k 

Cooling - TRUE , or CM Hyper 212.

Go for 22" Dell or Samsung..


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2009)

shadpow said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need help in deciding Config.GAMING is the topmost priority in building up this system... I am planning to build i7 based rig following are the specs i decided my budget is around 55k.
> 
> ...



If you are stuck on an i7 rig..you might need to increase your budget...roughly the figures would be. Not getting into specifics.

i7 - 14K
X58 Motherboard - 10K
2x3GB (6GB) High Speed RAM - 9K
500W PSU - 5.5K
HD4890 - 12K
19" Monitor - 6K
1TB HDD - 5K
OEM HSF - 2.5K
DVD RW - 2K
---------------------------------------------------
66K

If others can suggest better stuff....else you would need to extend budget, or compromise on the GPU/RAM/HDD/OEM HSF (Use stock). I think the cheapest i7 motherboard will be 9K ...lowest..


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2009)

GTA 4 [PC]

Stuck with the Snow Storm mission. I spent almost all my money in weapons and still i am short of it , as there were more to eliminate...


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> GTA 4 [PC]
> 
> Stuck with the Snow Storm mission. I spent almost all my money in weapons and still i am short of it , as there were more to eliminate...



I think you were going to post that on another thread


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ He is gaming too much...!


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 4, 2009)

Please suggest a good brand for cpu coolers. I need a AM3 socket cooler. How much would a decent one cost?

Proccy- Athlon x4 620 2.6 GHz
Max OC - upto 3.0 GHz


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 4, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> Please suggest a good brand for cpu coolers. I need a AM3 socket cooler. How much would a decent one cost?
> 
> Proccy- Athlon x4 620 2.6 GHz
> Max OC - upto 3.0 GHz



CM Hyper 212 , ASUS SilentKnight AL , top of the cake is TRUE 120....


----------



## shadpow (Nov 4, 2009)

asigh said:


> If you are stuck on an i7 rig..you might need to increase your budget...roughly the figures would be. Not getting into specifics.
> 
> i7 - 14K
> X58 Motherboard - 10K
> ...


 Well.. Can u suggest a different Config other than i7 which will provide me comparable performance as for the config as i thought of...


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2009)

shadpow said:


> Well.. Can u suggest a different Config other than i7 which will provide me comparable performance as for the config as i thought of...



You open to AMD...? If Yes, then there are many big guns here, who can advice on that Honestly not an expert on AMD.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

shadpow said:


> Well.. Can u suggest a different Config other than i7 which will provide me comparable performance as for the config as i thought of...



Proccy : Phenom X4 955 @ 13.5k / X4 940 @ 10.3k 
Mobo : GA-MA790FX-DS5 @ 11.5k / ASUS M4A78T-E @9.2k / MSI 790GX-G65 @ 7.3k
RAM : 3x2GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 10.5k / 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 8.8k
GPU : GTX 275 @ 14.5k / GTX 260 @ 10k / HD4890 @ 12.5k
Cabby : Thermaltake M9D @ 6k / CM 690 @ 4.9k
Monitor : Samsung 22" @ 10k / Dell 22" @ 10.5k / Dell 24" @ 14.5k
PSU : Corsair CMPSU650TX @ 7k / Tagan BZ700 @ 7.5k
HDD : WD 1TB @ 4.2k / Seagate 1TB @ 4.2k

You have choices in all parts. Choose the best for you and sum it up.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ He is gaming too much...!



Yup, that's for sure 



rajkumar_pb said:


> CM Hyper 212 , ASUS SilentKnight AL , top of the cake is TRUE 120....



Yup, For AMD CPU's the best we can get here locally is TRUE 120 
But you can also get OCZ vendetta 2


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Proccy : Phenom X4 955 @ 13.5k / X4 940 @ 10.3k
> Mobo : GA-MA790FX-DS5 @ 11.5k / ASUS M4A78T-E @9.2k / MSI 790GX-G65 @ 7.3k
> RAM : 3x2GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 10.5k / 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 8.8k
> GPU : GTX 275 @ 14.5k / GTX 260 @ 10k / HD4890 @ 12.5k
> ...



Excellent........!
Good stuff, also to give him the option of i5/P55 Chipset.

*Processor: *
i5 750 @ 10150

*Motherboard: *
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7350
_(Support for DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules)

_MSI P55-GD65 @ 9738
_(Support for DDR3 1066/1333/1600*/2000*/2133* (OC))_

Asus P7P55-D @ 10168
_(Support for DDR3 2200(O.C.)*/1600/1333/1066 Non-ECC)_

All motherboards support Xfire with x8 x8.

Rest remains, what Raj has mentioned. Though would suggest to get 2 DIMM modules and not three. Better optimization for Dual Channel.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

^^

Since X4 and 795FX Combo costs the same as P55, so the user has to make the decision, whether to fell for AMD or for Intel..


----------



## asingh (Nov 5, 2009)

^^
The Excecutive Decision is with he who holds the moolah...!


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> The Excecutive Decision is with he who holds the moolah...!


 

I'd go for Intel...(Fanboi...)


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Proccy : Phenom X4 955 @ 13.5k / X4 940 @ 10.3k
> Mobo : GA-MA790FX-DS5 @ 11.5k / ASUS M4A78T-E @9.2k / MSI 790GX-G65 @ 7.3k
> Monitor : Samsung 22" @ 10k / Dell 22" @ 10.5k / Dell 24" @ 14.5k
> PSU : Corsair CMPSU650TX @ 7k / Tagan BZ700 @ 7.5k
> HDD : WD 1TB @ 4.2k / Seagate 1TB @ 4.2k



AMD 955 BE costs 9.5k now. X4 940 has been marked EOL and X4 945 is for 8.5k. 
1TB Seagate is for 3.9k here. 
I am for the MSI board. 
HX620W @ 7.4k is a good modular option.
Dell S2409W @ 13k here.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2009)

^^

Prices may vary from place to place. I am just giving the OP to what he will buy. Thats it..


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> Prices may vary from place to place. I am just giving the OP to what he will buy. Thats it..


I'm just trying to get the OP best prices possible as many dealers rip off people.  Your suggested config was great though.


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ As it is, the prices we quote are not set in stone.

They will vary region to region, unless the user picks them from the website we recommend. But I have noticed, people are still scared to purchase from websites in India.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 6, 2009)

Krow said:


> I'm just trying to get the OP best prices possible as many dealers rip off people.  Your suggested config was great though.



I knew it, but i just wanted to say the OP that the prices quoted by you was not final..


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry for interrupting the discussion... Can somebody suggest me a good UPS for my config ?? Back-up time is not important. Only it should be sufficient for my current config and future upgrades.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 6, 2009)

ironfreak said:


> Hey guys, sorry for interrupting the discussion... Can somebody suggest me a good UPS for my config ?? Back-up time is not important. Only it should be sufficient for my current config and future upgrades.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



APC 1100VA - im using it


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ As it is, the prices we quote are not set in stone.


Yup, they can get lower anytime. 


> They will vary region to region, unless the user picks them from the website we recommend. But I have noticed, people are still scared to purchase from websites in India.


Agreed. No one trusts online vendors easily.


----------



## jedy (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi All,

I am planning to assemble a multipurpose pc for my home. My requirements are

1.Planning to install windows 7, windows vista and ubuntu Linux.

2.I will be using VMware workstation on that, so it will have to run many VMware slides simultaneously e.g. win2008,win2003 server and xp clients
for learning purpose.

3.Planning to buy LG monitor TV full hd with hdmi port so my pc should be used as HTPC to watch HD-dvd and Blue ray movies

4.I play games so it should support all mid range games

5.Few graphics software's like 3d studio max and Maya (learning only)

For HTPC I need the motherboard with HDMI port becoz of my tight budget I might go for graphics card in future.

I came across a Asus motherboard M4A785G HTPC/RC for HTPC configuration (*asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=vhi75jnBeZVzizh0). What do you guys say about this mobo and what will be the cost and does this support all my other needs. Also shortlisted ASUS M3N78-EM. or any other mobo for the above mentioned requirements. Please suggest

Which processor shud I go for : Intel or AMD ? If AMD which one is good Athlon2 or phenom2 ?

I seek advice from all you experts in this forum to build a pc which should meet all my requirements and please suggest me a good configuration within budget. My pc shud not be outdated soon.


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2009)

B
U
D
G
E
T
...........??


----------



## jedy (Nov 7, 2009)

30k overall


----------



## etaha (Nov 7, 2009)

i need a rig 
for gaming/movies/entertainment etc
good performance 
long lasting
and won't burn a whole in my pocket
a friend suggested this--->
AMD phenom II or XFX
intel quad core processor/dual core/core to duo
2X2gb ddr2 ram 1200mhz(wts da diff bw ddr2 n ddr3?)
desert master for a pc cabinet(i don't remember which one)
which graphics card to go for?nvidia or ati?what's GPU?
what is a crossfire technology?
what kind of monitor/input devices to go for? Could you suggest a compatible rig with model numbers and prices?30-40k?also can 1 upgrade or buy everythin new whenever something much faster, better comes along? 

I REALLY dunno a thing  abt assembling.
Reason for wanting to buy an assembled 1?it's for my (creepy) brother. i , myself am going safe with an HP laptop. 

Help!


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 8, 2009)

hey i have a budget of 40k for a gaming only pc. pls suggest as am a noob.i need components to be future proof( 3 years). no dvd writer and speakers required. thanks


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2009)

Athlon II X4 620: 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
2x2GB Transcend DDR3 1333MHz DDR3
WD Blue/Green 1TB HDD
Samsung DVD burner
CM Elite 335 cabinet
Corsair VX450W
Logitech optical mouse and wireless keyboard
Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W

Graphics card: wait till ATI reduces prices on HD57xx series cards. till then onboard 785G should do.


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

@ *etaha* Use Google for most of your queries, then post back. We'll help you out after that


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> @ *etaha* Use Google for most of your queries, then post back. We'll help you out after that



Then what for these forums are?  Krow, you're just doing this from past few days itself. No one in the world knows everything. Even i was a n00b before i entered into this forum. But now, its not. So a post count of more than 1000 doesn't make you the master.

If he doesn't know a thing about assembling, you better try to help or just leave his post. 

We all get a solution if we google it hard. And even in search results, most of the solutions where only from forums. 

So stop acting like a genius. If you wanna help him,do it. if not, then leave it aside

@*etaha*

Go for what *desiibond* suggests.. Fits perfect for your budget.. 



etaha said:


> i need a rig
> for gaming/movies/entertainment etc
> good performance
> long lasting
> ...



Its coolermaster dude... 

ATI CrossFire is a brand name for ATI Technologies' multi-GPU solution. The technology allows up to four graphics cards to be used in a single computer to improve graphics performance.

Its better you buy as new, as intel starts ignoring LGA775 and moving towards i5/i7 and so on with AMD.So newer is always better....


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Then what for these forums are?  Krow, you're just doing this from past few days itself. No one in the world knows everything. Even i was a n00b before i entered into this forum. But now, its not. So a post count of more than 1000 doesn't make you the master.


I have not said anywhere that I am the master, nor have I ridiculed his post anywhere. Read this if you did not already. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12964



> Another symptom of this error is getting the following answer:
> 
> _  "You question has been answered a zillion times. Please use a decent search engine
> and/or search our archives before posting any future questions"_
> ...





> If he doesn't know a thing about assembling, you better try to help or just leave his
> post.


Yes, I will do whatever you tell me to from now on. You are ruler of this planet alright.


> We all get a solution if we google it hard. And even in search results, most of the solutions where only from forums.


Ah yes, since you are genius enough to know that, thank you for enlightening the world with your great knowledge.


> So stop acting like a genius. If you wanna help him,do it. if not, then leave it aside


Hmmmm..... Thank you Einstein. I will from now on listen to the great mind behind your enormous skull. I will do your bidding and you shall rule each and every one of my actions.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

^^

You'd better spend the time instead quoting all these facts, into helping him to know what he doesn't..  . It'd atleast helped him. But now, its of no use...

FYI I read the post even before you...


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^I already told him to google, which IMO, considering that OP said he is a noob is a good place to start. Now what else do you want me to suggest, my ruler? www.wikipedia.org ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 9, 2009)

^^

 No one can change the fate....

Awesome dude, just ask everyone to google for the solution and not post anything in TD. it'll make the forum looks like a clean slate...  (I hope, this is not what you want).


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Athlon II X4 620: 5.5k
> *Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H:5k-5.5k
> 2x2GB Transcend DDR3 1333MHz DDR3*
> WD Blue/Green 1TB HDD
> ...



*The mobo you suggested ie GA-MA785GM-US2H supports only DDR2*
*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=3141

Be careful while suggesting. If he ie etaha already got his components we will have a hard time to change those.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 9, 2009)

Goddamit. Thanks man for correcting. 

GA-MA785GMT-UD2H was the one I was supposed to suggest.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 9, 2009)

hello everybody,
i want to buy a new CPU.
i want to play games at 1280x1024 resolution with high settings.
i dont need a monitor,dvd writer or a graphics card.(i am waiting for ati 5750..)
my budget is 25k.suggest me a good config.i prefer AMD.
thanks.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hello everybody,
i want to buy a new CPU.
i want to play games at 1280x1024 resolution with high settings.
i dont need a monitor,dvd writer or a graphics card.(i am waiting for ati 5750..)
my budget is 25k.suggest me a good config.i prefer AMD.
thanks.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 9, 2009)

buddy you are not clear, do you have a MB for amd cpu?


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Then what for these forums are?  Krow, you're just doing this from past few days itself. No one in the world knows everything. Even i was a n00b before i entered into this forum. But now, its not. So a post count of more than 1000 doesn't make you the master.
> 
> If he doesn't know a thing about assembling, you better try to help or just leave his post.
> 
> ...


etaha had a couple of general questions. IMHO Google is the best friend for them.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 9, 2009)

@ desiibond
dude can i replace the psu with a gigabyte 460 watt pro one? is it reliable can it handle th config you suggested me


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

i guess now the first posts needs to be updated again it has been since 28-07-2008 that it's updated...


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

@ punk yes it can. But I would not recommend it if you plan to add a GPU later on. For a cheaper alternative to VX450W, Tagan TG500U37 @ 3.2k and CM Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


puneetgarg said:


> i guess now the first posts needs to be updated again it has been since 28-07-2008 that it's updated...


I guess first poster has long left the forum like many others.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

ok... and no other could update that first post
not even the mods or admins


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

There's another latest prices thread in this section. you may go there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2009)

ico said:


> etaha had a couple of general questions. IMHO Google is the best friend for them.



No harm in answering his questions as it were so basic, even a copy paste would do that....


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

@krow
thanks man (and i hope ive spelt your name rite !)


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

@krow 
yeah thats ok bro but it was about this topic


----------



## jedy (Nov 10, 2009)

jedy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to assemble a multipurpose pc for my home. My requirements are
> 
> ...




friends  please review my query and help me to buy a components based on my requirement... please i need to buy this in a week time


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2009)

most importantly, what's your budget.

if you are going for Intel, remember that not all processors support h/w virtualization and you need to be picky. for AMD, all the processors supports h/w based virtualization.

for GPU, a HD4850 or GTS250 should do or even a 9600GT should do.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> @krow
> thanks man (and i hope ive spelt your name rite !)


NO you got it wrong!  Its a capital K and not small k. Krow not krow!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> NO you got it wrong!  Its a capital K and not small k. Krow not krow!


lolz man...but thats ok...


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> NO you got it wrong!  Its a capital K and not small k. Krow not krow!



Small 'k' is for baby KROWS, and our Krow here is not a baby at all. So spell it Krow.................!

Krow


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah small k is for my eggs!  How can you call me that? Thanks *asigh* for your


asigh said:


> Krow


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Guys do not have eggs..they have something else.....

Groaaaaaaaaaan....Krowwwwwwwwwwww...!


----------



## jedy (Nov 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> most importantly, what's your budget.
> 
> if you are going for Intel, remember that not all processors support h/w virtualization and you need to be picky. for AMD, all the processors supports h/w based virtualization.
> 
> for GPU, a HD4850 or GTS250 should do or even a 9600GT should do.



@desibond : thats what my confusion in picking the right proccy   my budget is 35k including lcd monitor . so please show me the right way

whats ur opinion abt AMD Phenom II 550BE or shud i consider Athlon II x4 630 for quad core feature ??? will both the cpu suitable for HTPC too ? and what mobo goes well with them (hdmi and HD audio) ? Hope u can clear all my doubts.

If i have to go for Intel whats ur suggestion ?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

AMD X4 620. Best buy now! If you are planning to buy something around the 5k range!


----------



## jedy (Nov 10, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> AMD X4 620. Best buy now! If you are planning to buy something around the 5k range!



does the absence of L3 cache in x4 620 is really matter when comparing to phenom II ?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

It matters somewhat. But not that you should worry. It matters at higher frequencies. For a quad which is a very good overclocker and at a price of 5.5k, nothing beats it!


----------



## monkey (Nov 10, 2009)

This article should help: Tom's Hardware - Athlon II Or Phenom II: Does Your CPU Need L3 Cache?


----------



## jedy (Nov 10, 2009)

hell_storm and Monkey : Thanks for the information.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

@"K"row

Bugger!


----------



## etaha (Nov 10, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb thnx nd btw u r waaaaaay off ven u say 'dude'...

@desiibond , @topgear thanx 4 d list . i havnt bought nythin yet . im not goin 2 get ny stuff unless im satisfied that its gonna b perfect.

@ico i know a few of dem r general ques...but all i needed ws suggestions for a configuration.period.

@Krow first google doesnt giv a complete picture.second can u read?? my REQUEST starts wid "i need a rig..." ends wid "help" . its not practical to go thru ALL the posts jst so i cud get my ans...HONEY, do me a favour DONT try 2 HELP *chokes* the next unsuspecting "noob" . boy all that quoting nd requoting...u hv issues.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2009)

etaha said:


> @rajkumar_pb thnx nd btw u r waaaaaay off ven u say 'dude'...



 Try not to call you "dude" in future.....


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you Dr. etaha for the quick diagnosis. You sure do need some common sense. If desii suggested a brilliant rig for you, then why should I bother posting the same one again?

/me wonders how one can't Google for GPU and difference between ddr2 and ddr3.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

@Raj: Be careful when you are 'duding'...!

@Krow: Be careful when you are spreading your wings about Googling...!



We got to be a bit sensitive to new comers, takes a while to get used to the TDF culture.....!


----------



## etaha (Nov 11, 2009)

@Krow i didnt ask U for help now did i?
amazing how ppl can b so rude when u ask for help  IN QUOTES !
i didnt mean it as an insult UNLIKE you.i ws merely pointing out.

u most certainly have issues.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

asigh said:


> @Raj: Be careful when you are 'duding'...!
> 
> @Krow: Be careful when you are spreading your wings about Googling...!
> 
> ...


Hmmm yeah you got a point there buddy. 




etaha said:


> @Krow i didnt ask U for help now did i?
> amazing how ppl can b so rude when u ask for help  IN QUOTES !
> i didnt mean it as an insult UNLIKE you.i ws merely pointing out.
> 
> u most certainly have issues.


Yes, as I said previously thank you doc. If you want to take that as an insult, then fine go ahead with it. Anyway, just a small reminder, if you read my original post (which caused rajkumar to flame like a fire  ),



> @ *etaha* Use Google for most of your queries, then post back. We'll help you out after that


I don't see how this is rude. If you did not understand this, then it means, first Google, all your questions should be answered. If you are unable to find something after that, we are here to help you out. If this is insulting to you, then let me know. We'll decide who has issues.


----------



## etaha (Nov 11, 2009)

@Krow gotcha...but dont tell me u ver trying 2 help...


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

etaha said:


> @Krow gotcha...but dont tell me u ver trying 2 help...


See, maybe its not the best way to greet a person by asking them to google, but that's how things work. If we tell you some basic things about everything, then it will be a part of what professional websites can tell you. It will be only a miniscule portion about anything that you want to know. Instead if you use Google, you might just end up finding something which we don't know already. You will have the freedom to choose which sources to take your answer from and also, you will get much more detailed answers.

Now, if you want help, we are always there. And if you tell me to paralyse you by spoonfeeding all the answers, then I am sorry, that's not the way I function. It will help you and not me if you Google and find deeper answers to your queries.

Anyways, I still stand by my original post and am available to help.


----------



## etaha (Nov 11, 2009)

@rajkumar_pb  i didnt mean it like that...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Krow i'll keep that in mind...no forgetting...i promise...

XOXO


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2009)

*@all Pissing contest competitors:*

Lets stop this pissing contest. Points have been made and understood. 

Lets call it PEACE. Please.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Peace. /me off to ze IRC.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 12, 2009)

*Need help in buying a new config.*
i am buying this config to play games.
i have decided on buying the following config:

AMD phenom II X2 550BE
785g chipset motherboard
4GB RAM DDR3
1TB seagate 7200.12
i am thinking of getting ati 5850 graphics card.
i have a few queries:
1.suggest me an affordable PSU for 4K.
2.does seagate drives have problems.
3.which ddr3 should i buy i.e 1300 or1600.what is their price now.
4.suggest me good 785g mobo for 5k.
5.should i wait for nvidia's cards or go for 5850.
6.should i go for 550BE or athlon II X4.my processor budget is 6k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 12, 2009)

smltngs said:


> *Need help in buying a new config.*
> i am buying this config to play games.
> i have decided on buying the following config:
> 
> ...



Get Corei5 750 with Gigabyte P55 board = both comes under 17K 
Or U can get AMD phenom 2 955 + Asus 785Ev0 board 

In stead of getting HD5850 - get GTX 260 or  HD 4890 , because u need a powerful processor to run the GPU beast - HD 5850 needs a powerful proccy to unleash its power (My opinion is to wait for GT3XX series but they gona cost a lot when they launch )

Glacialtech 650AL PSU for 4.5K or u can get VX450 for 4K 

Seagate 7200.12 is good one - no probs (never get 7200.11 they are burdens)

*ALWAYS FIRST SPEND MONEY ON PROCESSOR , IF U R GETTING HIGH END GPU - Most bottlenecking problems will arise if u have budget processor 


*


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2009)

@ smltngs - 

1. Corsair Vx450W

2. No

3. 1600Mhz

4. Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H 

5. Though there is no fixed release date of of GT3xx series but if you can wait till jan or feb of next year the wait might be fruitful as with Nvidia's release of DX11 gpu ATi will also slash price of their DX11GPUs and all DX10 gpus price will also come down

6. Get Athlon II X4  620


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Get Corei5 750 with Gigabyte P55 board = both comes under 17K
> Or U can get AMD phenom 2 955 + Asus 785Ev0 board
> 
> In stead of getting HD5850 - get GTX 260 or  HD 4890 , because u need a powerful processor to run the GPU beast - HD 5850 needs a powerful proccy to unleash its power (My opinion is to wait for GT3XX series but they gona cost a lot when they launch )
> ...



Yea, get a HD4890 and GTX260. The 5xxx series are too over priced. 

Would suggest an i5 + P55 over the AMD platform, since its newer stuff, will have better upgrade options down the line.

Which ever PSU you get, make sure the brand is good and its a minimum 550W. You need a beefy one, with the type of GPU you want.

*Well regarding waiting for new products and hoping for prices to fall:*
Is like predicting the weather. It can happen, but also it might not just happen.

Get a Budget CPU: and OC it like mad. Should work.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 12, 2009)

want 2 buy A new rig for 25K With Intel Core i5 750 inside.Is it possible?I Have Speakers Mouse,A Keyboard n an Inverter as a UPS .I am Willing to wait.Also Plz Tell Me Where to go to in kolkata : Vedant or Exodustech?

Waiting for your valuable reply s.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
want 2 buy A new rig for 25K With Intel Core i5 750 inside.Is it possible?I Have Speakers Mouse,A Keyboard n an Inverter as a UPS .I am Willing to wait.Also Plz Tell Me Where to go to in kolkata : Vedant or Exodustech?

Waiting for your valuable reply s.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2009)

don't think so. proccy itself costs 10k+
why not go for AMD config?


----------



## primitive_trash (Nov 12, 2009)

hey guys...can you guys tell me a good reliable shop in hyderabad from where i can buy a desktop...and who has parts in stock..with good prices...
budget 45-50k..was thinking of getting an AMD rig with 785 mobo will use the onboard gfx till jan-feb and then picking up the 5770
this was the config i had in mind...any suggestions?? [i need to buy everything inc UPS]
athlon II x3-720 or or 955
M4A78STD-V-EVO
4gigs ddr3 ram
corsair vx450
monitor dell 24"
etc etc...

will i get a better rig for the same price if i go for i5??
also which shops in hyd keep dell monitors...

Thanks.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

+1 to desii. Go for AMD config at that budget. Besides, you will need a good GPU to complement the core i5 and IMO more than 25k will be used up in CPU+RAM+MOBO+PSU. I suggest Exodus tech as the guy assembles your PC with good cable management too.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


primitive_trash said:


> hey guys...can you guys tell me a good reliable shop in hyderabad from where i can buy a desktop...and who has parts in stock..with good prices...
> budget 45-50k..was thinking of getting an AMD rig with 785 mobo will use the onboard gfx till jan-feb and then picking up the 5770
> this was the config i had in mind...any suggestions?? [i need to buy everything inc UPS]
> athlon II x3-720 or or 955
> ...



Replace mobo with GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
Proc is good. and everything else looks good to go.
For core i5 :
Intel Core i5 750 @ 10.5k
Gigabyte P55M-UD2 @ 7k.

Yes you will have a better rig in many aspects. However Intel IGP sucks. So you won't be able to game hard till you get your GPU. While the AMD IGP lets you play most games at low res full details. Don't get core i5 with Intel mobo as its useless to pay 6.5k for a basic non oc mobo. Better get the Gigabyte one or wait for it to be in stock.

Alternatively, if you are willing to buy online, www.lynx-india.com
www.theitwares.com
are good places to go to.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 12, 2009)

i only want to play games at 1280x1024 resolution with all settings high.
will the 5750 be enough ?
my cpu+mobo budget cant exceed 11k.
if i go for 785g mobo for 5k should i go for MSI or GIGABYTE.
suggest me a good UPS for 3k.


----------



## primitive_trash (Nov 12, 2009)

Krow said:


> +1 to desii. Go for AMD config at that budget. Besides, you will need a good GPU to complement the core i5 and IMO more than 25k will be used up in CPU+RAM+MOBO+PSU. I suggest Exodus tech as the guy assembles your PC with good cable management too.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



thanks krow...

will the vx450 be able to handle the 5770? and how man internal HDDs can i add on to my comp.

also what sort of delivery/shipping charges does lynx-india charge?


----------



## smltngs (Nov 12, 2009)

i only want to play games at 1280x1024 resolution with all settings high.
will the 5750 be enough ?
my cpu+mobo budget cant exceed 11k.
if i go for 785g mobo for 5k should i go for MSI or GIGABYTE.
suggest me a good UPS for 3k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2009)

smltngs said:


> i only want to play games at 1280x1024 resolution with all settings high.
> will the 5750 be enough ?
> my cpu+mobo budget cant exceed 11k.
> if i go for 785g mobo for 5k should i go for MSI or GIGABYTE.
> suggest me a good UPS for 3k.



AFAIK 5750 is not VFM. Go for Gigabyte 785GM one @ 5.4k or MSI K9A2GM-FIH @ 4.2k.... For proccy get Phenom II X2 550 @ 5.2 k..

For gfx card, get HD4870 1GB.... I dunno the performance abt the 5750 but i do know what 4870 can able to do....


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 12, 2009)

can th biostar ta785ge 128m unlock th phenom ii 550 be? if not then which is the cheapest board that can do so? please give th cheapest ddr2 and ddr3 options


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

primitive_trash said:


> thanks krow...
> 
> will the vx450 be able to handle the 5770? and how man internal HDDs can i add on to my comp.
> 
> also what sort of delivery/shipping charges does lynx-india charge?


Yes, the VX450W will be able to handle the 5770 with as many HDD's as you want to add. I doubt you will have more than 5 HDD's anyway. WD Green is a low power consuming HDD. You can go for it if you are worried about power consumption.

I have no clue about the shipping and delivery charges. If you want to contact Amarbir, then you can find him at www.lynx-india.com or www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise
His ID is Amarbir[Chandigarh] at techenclave.



smltngs said:


> i only want to play games at 1280x1024 resolution with all settings high.
> will the 5750 be enough ?
> my cpu+mobo budget cant exceed 11k.
> if i go for 785g mobo for 5k should i go for MSI or GIGABYTE.
> suggest me a good UPS for 3k.


5750 is overpriced @ 9k. It is good at about 7.5k. But I suggest you wait out for the GPU market to settle (about a couple of months) before you buy. The AMD IGP can play almost all games at 800x600 easily.



rajkumar_pb said:


> AFAIK 5750 is not VFM. Go for Gigabyte 785GM one @ 5.4k or MSI K9A2GM-FIH @ 4.2k.... For proccy get Phenom II X2 550 @ 5.2 k..
> 
> For gfx card, get HD4870 1GB.... I dunno the performance abt the 5750 but i do know what 4870 can able to do....


That MSI board is a DDR2 one mate. I wont recommend overpriced DDR2 to anyone. Rams are for 2k for 2GB DDR2  Besides, DDR3 is future proof as of now.

I suggest the Gigabyte 785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k as it supports DDR3 RAM at a clock higher than 1333MHz too, unlike the MSI 785GM E65 @ 5.2k.

Alternatively, for the processor, you may have a look at the Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 12, 2009)

which processor is better in gaming perspective.
athlon II X4 620 or Phenom II X2 550 BE.
and pls suggest me a good UPS for 3k.
and wat is the price of DDR3 1600 now.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
which processor is better in gaming perspective.
athlon II X4 620 or Phenom II X2 550 BE.
and pls suggest me a good UPS for 3k.
and wat is the price of DDR3 1600 now.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

for prices, check www.lynx-india.com (all prices are without tax).

Phenom II X2 550 is better today from gaming perspective. But you better get Athlon II X4 620 as more and more games will support multi core rendering in the future. Its totally your call, both processors are excellent.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually my 3 year old D101GGC's Keyboard connector is not working.I dont have a secondary rig so I need it Badly.Thnx In advance

So please tell me a good AMD Config.It will be used for casual gaming.
I need:
1.Proccy
2.MOBO
3.Cabby
4.PSU
5.RAM
6.Monitor
7.GPU

Budget is 25k.Willing to wait till Jan
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Actually my 3 year old D101GGC's Keyboard connector is not working.I dont have a secondary rig so I need it Badly.Thnx In advance

So please tell me a good AMD Config.It will be used for casual gaming.
I need:
1.Proccy
2.MOBO
3.Cabby
4.PSU
5.RAM
6.Monitor
7.GPU

Budget is 25k.Willing to wait till Jan


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

stonecaper said:


> Actually my 3 year old D101GGC's Keyboard connector is not working.I dont have a secondary rig so I need it Badly.Thnx In advance
> 
> So please tell me a good AMD Config.It will be used for casual gaming.
> I need:
> ...


What are you going to use this rig for?


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2009)

primitive_trash said:


> thanks krow...
> 
> will the vx450 be able to handle the 5770? and how man internal HDDs can i add on to my comp.
> 
> also what sort of delivery/shipping charges does lynx-india charge?



Yea, the VX450 will handle your requirements easily. But as experts here have suggested, it would be better to go for a high end 4xxx series..something like 4870 or 4890. The 5xxx is way to overpriced (yea ATI is having a ball), due to low supply -- very high demand.

*Lynx Delivery:*
On the website it is listed as ~Rs. 1500. But depending on the town you want the stuff, Amarbir gives better delivery options. For example he delivered by whole rig (no monitor) + CM690 to New Delhi for around rs 250 or something.....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

stonecaper said:


> Actually my 3 year old D101GGC's Keyboard connector is not working.I dont have a secondary rig so I need it Badly.Thnx In advance
> 
> So please tell me a good AMD Config.It will be used for casual gaming.
> I need:
> ...


 
if you are willing to wait till Jan, then wait till Jan. here is the config if you want to purchase now:

1.Proccy : Athlon II X2 250
2.MOBO: MSI's 785G chipset based board 
3.Cabby : CM Elite 331 or Zebronics bijli
4.PSU : Corsair VX450W or Gigabyte 460W PSU
5.RAM: 2x2Gb Transcend DDR3 1333MHz
6.Monitor : Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W
7.GPU : none for now.


----------



## salilrane (Nov 13, 2009)

Friends  i want to set up a rig plz do help me regarding the same

motherboard + processor = 9k
Ram 2 gb 
Cabinet + smps  = 3.5k
GPU (mostly 4850)= 7k 
Hard disk 500 Gb
Dvd writer
Hdmi cable 1.5 meters
DVI to Hdmi


my purpose is surfing ,playing movies and games on my *42" LG LCD*.

prices that i have give are the limits upto which i can go 

i  want to limit pricing of rig to 30k.without LCD, Speakers.

plz suggest both AMD as well as INTEL config.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

AMD Athlon II X4 620
MSI's 785G chipset based board
2x2Gb Transcend DDR3 1333MHz
CM Elite 331 or Zebronics bijli
Corsair VX450W or Gigabyte 460W PSU
Samsung DVD burner
Segate 7200.12 or WD Blue 500Gb HDD
GPU: none right now. wait for the price cuts on ATI HD5xxx GPUs.


----------



## primitive_trash (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for your help guys...this is the final config and the price quotes ive got...

AMD Phenom II x4 955 + Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H        15,000
RAM DDR3 2gb x 2                                                            5,000
WD 500gb 32mb cache                                                      2,750
CoolerMaster Real 460w                                                     3,900
Sapphire 5770                                                                12,000
Dell s2409w                                                                   13,800
UPS APC 1100                                                                  5200

Just worried about the power supply cooler master....also another thing if i buy the graphics card which mobo should i go for??

this was a quote over the phone...so im sure he'll reduce the price by another 1-2k once i go and buy it....

thanks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2009)

@primitive_trash


Get HD4890 instead of HD5770. I heard that HD5770 is not VFM esp at such a higher price. So a HD4890 would be fine..


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

primitive_trash said:


> thanks for your help guys...this is the final config and the price quotes ive got...
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 955 + Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H        15,000
> RAM DDR3 2gb x 2                                                            5,000
> ...


The PSU should be for 3.5k. Make sure its the Real Power Pro. It is a great PSU and can handle that rig easily. which brand ram? 2x2GB Kingston is 4.8k in Mumbai. Try to bargain further. The mobo will be great for any gfx card.


----------



## asingh (Nov 14, 2009)

primitive_trash said:


> thanks for your help guys...this is the final config and the price quotes ive got...
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 955 + Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H        15,000
> RAM DDR3 2gb x 2                                                            5,000
> ...



Hey great choice...

Would suggest..

1. See if you can get a 500-550W PSU. You will be better future scaled.
2. The HD5xxx cards are too overpriced. A HD4890 would suffice better.
3. The UPS price you mentioned, is a shade on the higher side. See if you can bargain it down rs400. But this could depend on your city.

Rest you are good to go man. Enjoy gaming/movies at full HD.


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

If not the Real Power Pro 460W, I would recommend the GlacialPower 650AA. 88-92% efficiency at 4.5k only!


----------



## sumansaha1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi , I want to buy a new desktop for my brother who is in class VI.no need to run high gaming applications.can you please suggest a configuration not exceeding 14000 including UPS . plz give me the estimations with  INTEL and also with AMD processor.


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2009)

sumansaha1 said:


> Hi , I want to buy a new desktop for my brother who is in class VI.no need to run high gaming applications.can you please suggest a configuration not exceeding 14000 including UPS . plz give me the estimations with  INTEL and also with AMD processor.


You need a Monitor too??

AMD Athlon II X2 240 @ 3.2k
Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2 @ 3k
1GB DDR2 RAM @ 2k
Seagate 250GB HDD @ 2k
Samsung/LG DVD writer @ 1.2k
Cabbinet with inbuilt SMPS @ 1.2k
Cheap Speakers(frontech) @ 350/-
Microsoft KB+Mouse @ 700/-

That rounds up @ ~14k, I can't fit Monitors in, a numeric UPS gonna cost 1.5k. 
If you need a monitor then a CRTs(LG) gonna cost you about 5k, a 17" LCD(LG) will cost 6k appx.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

^That's Athlon II X2 240.


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^That's Athlon II X2 240.


Fixed, darn itwares.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 17, 2009)

can anyone pls suggest me a good shop in hyderabad or secunderabad ?


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 17, 2009)

hey wat do you people think about this RAM? is it compatible with all dd3 mobos  the *www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231193. . please read reviews given by the side of the page too and let me know wat you people think. thanks


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Link is bekaar!


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 17, 2009)

sorry. this is the one *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6820231190


----------



## shadpow (Nov 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> If you are stuck on an i7 rig..you might need to increase your budget...roughly the figures would be. Not getting into specifics.
> 
> i7 - 14K
> X58 Motherboard - 10K
> ...


 
Hi Guys Just Checked On lamington Road Following Price for i7 Rig..

i7 + Gigabyte 
GA-EX58-UD3R-SLI Motherboard              28000 
2x3GB (6GB) GSKill RAM (2000 FSB)          6000
Cool Master :500W PSU                            2600
Graphics Cars Nvidea 9600 GT                  4000
19" Monitor                                              6000
1TB HDD                                                  4000
Cabinet                                                   1200
DVD RW                                                   1200
Total                                                        53K

Can some body Let me know hows the Deal? i am only getting this Gskill ram from Mostly all vendors whose shops on laminton road?(besides itwares site). If I take Intel Mother board the price will reduce by 4000 RS. Please suggest me if i shuld gofor this config .. pLease suggest additions or deletions from the config... I am buying this Sat (22nd nov)...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2009)

core i7 and SLI board and 9600GT?? and 19" display???? that's a bit out of balance.

what will be your work on that rig?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2009)

> i7 + Gigabyte
> GA-EX58-UD3R-SLI Motherboard              28000
> 2x3GB (6GB) GSKill RAM (2000 FSB)          6000
> Cool Master :500W PSU                            2600
> ...



Why r u buying a aged and weak 9600 GT with Core i7 platform? its all wrong, believe me. Core i7 price is 14k alone, so go for the Motherboard from MSI @ 10k. It will save u 4k. Go for at least radeon HD 4890 or Nvidia GTX 260 Core 216. Price will be 12k/10k respectively. Also go for atleast 22" monitor if you really want to see the performance difference in games.
If you can go without the Gfx card for few days, then wait for few days for DirectX 11 cards to be mainstream.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

@Shadpow:

Good that you are doing research for your new rig. If you could answer the following..it would be great. Better to change some variables to constants, and then we all can move forward.

1. Will you OC the system.
2. What is your final budget limit. (You can stretch to this point)
3. What is your ideal/comfortable budget. (You would prefer the purchase in this amount)
4. Will you game a lot.
5. What screen size you want.
6. You open to an AMD platform. (Please feel free to make your choice here)

(5) is really important, cause this will decide the GPU, which leads to the PSU. Else we all will keep going in circles.

Tell us all this, and we can help.


----------



## shadpow (Nov 17, 2009)

asigh said:


> @Shadpow:
> 
> Good that you are doing research for your new rig. If you could answer the following..it would be great. Better to change some variables to constants, and then we all can move forward.
> 
> ...


 Hi asigh,
Thnks for the Quick Reply,ans to you Questions:

1. Will you OC the system.: yes i will
2. What is your final budget limit.As pointed out by @Cilus I can wait certainly for a couple of mnths for Graphics Card. So 55k excluding Graphics Card wud be fine with me.
3. What is your ideal/comfortable budget. (You would prefer the purchase in this amount). With Graphics Card: 55K
4. Will you game a lot: Upto an extent yes.. however I am bsy enough with a lot wrk so at leat for nxt 3-4mnth not much, but later I will certainly use the system for GAMES.. and as @Cilus suggested I can wait for Graphics cards with DX-11 (if comes out in nxt 5-6 mnths which i am sure will)
5. What screen size you want: @Cilus confused me a little bit with 22'. Well i am comfortable with 19' and a bit skeptical  abt 22"
6. You open to an AMD platform. (Please feel free to make your choice here). Well many of friends have bad experience when it comes to AMD (No personal grudge) and i went a few of reviews on Digit Magzine Sept-09 and looking at those bench marks.. I am being skeptical to choose AMD.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

@shadpow

You have no gfx card right now? Is that so? Then how come you use your system until you get a DX11 gfx card, when there is no IGP in X58 mobos????


----------



## shadpow (Nov 17, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @shadpow
> 
> You have no gfx card right now? Is that so? Then how come you use your system until you get a DX11 gfx card, when there is no IGP in X58 mobos????


 
well I just was in the DX11 mode and forgot this pt. thanks rajkumar for pointing this out. 

Hi *asigh* 
I can raise up my budget to 60k (including graphics card) this is my max limit I cannot afford a single penny more than this... plz... advice


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

shadpow said:


> well I just was in the DX11 mode and forgot this pt. thanks rajkumar for pointing this out.
> 
> Hi *asigh*
> I can raise up my budget to 60k (including graphics card) this is my max limit I cannot afford a single penny more than this... plz... advice



Core i7 920 @ 14k
MSI X58 @ 10k(I didnt know the exact price, it was quoted in prev posts)
2x2GB DDR3 @ 5k
Dell 22 @ 10.5k
Seagate 1TB @ 4.1k
Tagan TG-600 U37 @ 4.2k / Corsair TX650 @ 7k
GTX260 @ 10k
Cabinet of ur choice


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

*Okay..for i7 x X58 Chipset this would be good...*

CPU : Intel i7 920 - 14145
Motherboard : MSI X58 Pro-E  - 10455
RAM : 3 x 2GB 1333Mhz Kingston - 7000 (for tri-channel)
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 - 500GB SATA - 2371
PSU : Tagan BZ500(modular) - 4463
GPU : Powercolor HD4890 1GB DDR5 - 11890
Chassis : Coolermaster Elite 335 - 2132
Monitor : Dell 22" - 10500
---------------------------------------------------
Total: 62956
Tax @ 2.5% : 1574
*
Total Cost: 64529*
---------------------------------------------------

*Else you can go for an i5 rig.*

Core i5-750 2.66Ghz - 10150
Asus P7P55D-EVO - 7370
GPU : Powercolor HD4890 1GB DDR5 - 11890
2 X 2GB DDR3 1333 - Kingston 4 GB - 4600 (for dual-channel)
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 - 500GB SATA - 2371
PSU : Tagan BZ500(modular) - 4463
GPU : Powercolor HD4890 1GB DDR5 - 11890
Chassis : Coolermaster Elite 335 - 2132
Monitor : Dell 22" - 10500
---------------------------------------------------
Total: 53476
Tax @ 2.5% : 1337

*Total Cost: 54813*
---------------------------------------------------

If you really want the i7 system, then you can:

1. Pay a bit over your budget.
2. Or compromise on the following:

A. Monitor : 19" DELL - 6500 (you save 4K)
B  GPU : GTX260 - 10000 (you save 1.8K)

If you go with the i5 rig, you have surplus of ~5K. You can do the following then:

 Choose one:
1. GPU : HD5850 : 17,000 (11890 + *5187* = 17077)
2. Monitor : DELL 24" : 13,500 (10500 + *5187* = 15867)

Of course there are other options we can look at, like a better chassis, high performance RAM (Corsair/G-Skill)


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

How's this For a 35k moderate Gaming Setup?

Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4.3k
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H @ 4.8k
4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 4k
Zebronics Bijli cabbinet @1.5k 
CoolerMaster Extreme Power+ 500W 2.8k
Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB HDD @ 2.4k
Samsung 22x DVD @ 1.1k
16' LG LCD Monitor @ 6k(does not need higher)
Palit 9600GT @4.8k
APC 650VA @ 3.5k

Comment and Do modify. Budget can't be stretched.


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it possible to build a complete PC in 16k(I know, sound ridiculous) but my cousin(most n00b possible) need one for basic use(just say chatting). Least I could do is 18-19k, help please.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ AMD Sempron 140 Rs. 1.9K
Asus  M2N68-AM + Rs. 2.3K
1GB DDR2 800 MHz Transcend Ram Rs. 1.2K
Zebronics Bijli Cabby with PSU Rs. 1.6K
BenQ 16 inch Monitor Rs. 4.6K
250GB Seagate HDD Rs. 1.9K
Samsung/LG DVD RW Drive Rs. 1.1K
Digital 600VA UPS Rs. 1.6K

Total Rs. 16.2K


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^
Perfect....!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ AMD Sempron 140 Rs. 1.9K
> Asus  M2N68-AM + Rs. 2.3K
> 1GB DDR2 800 MHz Transcend Ram Rs. 1.2K
> Zebronics Bijli Cabby with PSU Rs. 1.6K
> ...



My god Now DDR 2 RAM are getting higher and higher


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

tkin said:


> How's this For a 35k moderate Gaming Setup?
> 
> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4.3k
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H @ 4.8k
> ...



I don't think 4Gb of DDR2 is available for 4k. It should be around 5k-5.5k. Why not go for DDR3 based board as DDR3 looks to be cheaper than DDR2. 

Ad definite no for CM 500W ExtremePower. Gigabyte Superb 460W should be a better choice for 2.2k-2.5k. Given that 9800GT is available for 5.5k, 9600GT for 4.6k would be a bad choice. But since you are on a tight budget, why not wait for GT240? This dx10.1 card is to replace 9600GT


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Tight budget GT240 may help. But GT240 is a regular nVidia disaster! Releasing almost 1.2 yrs later than it schedule!


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Do not know what nVidia is up to.
Hope they realize only PhysX will not sell their cards. They better grab TSMC and get the core delivered ASAP. 

Was just thinking, if the 5970 cannon is out...does ATI still have something up their sleeve regarding the 5xxx product line.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

Look like it's costlier than 9600GT and most probably 9800GT. So better get 9600GT or 9800GT


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

GT240 was released yesterday. Kinda nonchalant isn't it with HD5970 release? 
Well there's lots of room to be filled up between 5770 an 5850. Something in between may come in.


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ AMD Sempron 140 Rs. 1.9K
> Asus  M2N68-AM + Rs. 2.3K
> 1GB DDR2 800 MHz Transcend Ram Rs. 1.2K
> Zebronics Bijli Cabby with PSU Rs. 1.6K
> ...


Thanks a lot, I thought that proccy was EOLed.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


hell_storm2006 said:


> GT240 was released yesterday. Kinda nonchalant isn't it with HD5970 release?
> Well there's lots of room to be filled up between 5770 an 5850. Something in between may come in.


GT240 is be the best VFM PhysX card, for Uber High End Systems though. Also a nice HTPC with moderate gaming support.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Perfect....!



Thanks 



damngoodman999 said:


> My god Now DDR 2 RAM are getting higher and higher



Yup, their prices are getting higher.



tkin said:


> Thanks a lot, I thought that proccy was EOLed.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



No. That cpu is not EOLed. That's still available 

Lets see what would be the price of GT240 going to be in here. Then we can call it a VFM physyX card. As of now palit 9800GT @ Rs. 5.7K is the best VFM physyx card IMP


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 19, 2009)

Building a new system, Core 2 Quad or Core i5 or Core i7. Please suggest. I can stretch my budget and buy a Core i7 but, is it really worth it ? I'm currently having an Athlon 3200+ based pc working fine and its fast enough for all my needs except for RAM. Stupid DDR Ram is costlier than DDR3 now.

 Should I Wait ? Are the prices going to come down ? Or, I should buy a core 2 quad and wait for the prices to come down and upgrade later ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

The page before his has the latest prices for AMD/i5/i7.

C2D or C2Q would not be a wise choice for new purchase. It is only good as upgrade to C2D. It will slowly move to legacy.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

ashwinnaidu said:


> Building a new system, Core 2 Quad or Core i5 or Core i7. Please suggest. I can stretch my budget and buy a Core i7 but, is it really worth it ? I'm currently having an Athlon 3200+ based pc working fine and its fast enough for all my needs except for RAM. Stupid DDR Ram is costlier than DDR3 now.
> 
> Should I Wait ? Are the prices going to come down ? Or, I should buy a core 2 quad and wait for the prices to come down and upgrade later ?


What is your usage of the PC going to be like? Apps, games, what? Not everyone needs to buy a Core i5/i7, when a cheaper, very upgradeable AMD setup might do their job just fine. What is your current system, please include FULL SPECS including SMPS.


----------



## primitive_trash (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks a lot everyone krow, asigh,...etc...
so heres the final comp and prices...going to buy it tomorrow

AMD Phenom II x4 955	3.2ghz, AM3	
Gigabyte			GA-MA785GMT-UD2H	15000
DDR 3 (2GB * 2)						5000
WD 500gb			32mb Cache		2750
DVD Writer							1100
Cabinet 			Coolermaster Elite 335	2200
CoolerMaster Real		460w				3600
Monitor			Dell s2409w			13500
UPS				APC 1.1KV			5200

He said he'll reduce the the overall price a bit when i go buy so i guess it should be fine...
in feb i plan to buy the 5770/5850 and an ASUS Xonar STX...so the mobo and the power supply and case will be able to handle all this right?

thanks guys..


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

^^
You are good to go. 

Nice choice of monitor. Enjoy the FULL HD. Good you are being patient and getting a GPU later on, but at your resolution the onboard GPU will not be able to do much -- if gaming.


----------



## primitive_trash (Nov 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> You are good to go.
> 
> Nice choice of monitor. Enjoy the FULL HD. Good you are being patient and getting a GPU later on, but at your resolution the onboard GPU will not be able to do much -- if gaming.



haha yea i know but i guess its just a matter of another 2 months...so atleast the onboard will manage gaming at 800 resolution...and 1080p videos.

one more question...i might give overclocking a try in feb when i buy the gfx card...the after market cooler will fit in the mobo/case properly right?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

^^
Yups should...!


----------



## primitive_trash (Nov 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Yups should...!



thanks a lot dude..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

Just for info, people. Awesome rig for Rs. 70k, eh? Ye know what I do right? If no, then see my avatar .


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 19, 2009)

^^Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H 15000??


are u sure thats the correct price?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Just for info, people. Awesome rig for Rs. 70k, eh? Ye know what I do right? If no, then see my avatar .



Am slow today...what you mean..?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2009)

primitive_trash said:


> haha yea i know but i guess its just a matter of another 2 months...so atleast the onboard will manage gaming at 800 resolution...and 1080p videos.
> 
> one more question...i might give overclocking a try in feb when i buy the gfx card...the after market cooler will fit in the mobo/case properly right?



Phenom II X4 955 is powerful enough that it doens't need any overclocking at this point of time 

stick to the factory settings for now. Do remember that Phenom II X4 955BE is at 125W TDP and these AM3 boards has a threshold limit of 140W TDP.


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 19, 2009)

Krow said:


> What is your usage of the PC going to be like? Apps, games, what? Not everyone needs to buy a Core i5/i7, when a cheaper, very upgradeable AMD setup might do their job just fine. What is your current system, please include FULL SPECS including SMPS.



My Current System:  

AMD Athlon 3200+
Zebronics Shivaji Cabinet
400 watts zebronics smps
MSI K8NGM2 Mobo
512MB DDR 333MHz
160GB Seagate(IDE)
Samsung SyncMaster 740N LCD

I will basically need to use Java IDE's(Netbeans and Intellij) which are cpu intensive most of the times, and photoshop ocassionally.

Also, My current system is having a strange problem. It boots up fine but wont' show display. If I restart two or three times again then the display turns up. This is only happening on cold start. (does cmos battery has got anything to do with this ).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 19, 2009)

am looking for some heavy duty system for audio and video editing done with lots of music programs running ...........by next march - april.......off course there is lot of time just for idea of present status and what it would in coming months.....
budget 50-70k(flexible)
basic requirements -

m/b + cpu 20kgood 
cabby + smps 10-15k
8gb ram 8k
2*1tb hdds 8k
24" vdu 15k max
gfx--please suggest good mid range one so that games also could be played.

both AMD and Intel --whichever is Value For Money.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

^^
The previous two pages have Intel/AMD quotes. They are current. See if those are good, else we can provide more inputs.


----------



## primitive_trash (Nov 19, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> ^^Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H 15000??
> 
> 
> are u sure thats the correct price?



thats the price for the  processor + mobo


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 19, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> The previous two pages have Intel/AMD quotes. They are current. See if those are good, else we can provide more inputs.



please put it in way of what it would be by the time I would buy.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> please put it in way of what it would be by the time I would buy.



Those are current, exact prices. Max 48 hours old.


----------



## spartan_117 (Nov 20, 2009)

I need a dx11 capable movie/gaming rig for around 40k,could you please suggest a suitable config with prices in Pune, im thinking of going for the ATI HD 5770 card..plz reply with complete config!!
P.S- i've settled on the Samsung 2233w (1920x1080) monitor for aroung 8.5k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 20, 2009)

spartan_117 said:


> I need a dx11 capable movie/gaming rig for around 40k,could you please suggest a suitable config with prices in Pune, im thinking of going for the ATI HD 5770 card..plz reply with complete config!!
> P.S- i've settled on the Samsung 2233w (1920x1080) monitor for aroung 8.5k



Samsung 2233SW is OLD one - choose Benq G2420 or Samsung P2250  

Samsung P2250 is 9.6+tax that should be gr8 

Then as for DX11, HD5770 is not a VLM card - get good DX10 card like GTX 260 / HD4890 .


----------



## spartan_117 (Nov 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Samsung 2233SW is OLD one - choose Benq G2420 or Samsung P2250
> 
> Samsung P2250 is 9.6+tax that should be gr8
> 
> Then as for DX11, HD5770 is not a VLM card - get good DX10 card like GTX 260 / HD4890 .


Could you kindly suggest the prices of all the stuff like CPU,Ram,HDD,Graphics,Monitor,M/B PSU etc. with prices under 40K?
This is what my assembler is suggesting-
1       Processor       AMD Phenom II x 550 DE                 11,500/-
2       Mainboard       Gigabyte MA785GM               ABOVE PRICE COMBO
3       RAM     2 GB Transcend / Simmtronics                     2250/-
4       HDD     500 GB WD Cavier (Blue)                          2500/-
5       PCI EXPRESS GRAPHICS    ATI Radeon 1GB 4850 HD           9500/-
6       MONITOR         22” LCD Samsung 2233 SW                  9900/-
7       CABINET         CIRCLE Fancy with 400W SMPS              1900/-
8       OPTICAL DRIVE   SONY DVD-RW                              1250/-
9       KEYBOARD + MOUSE Iboll Cherry / Opti Elite (Multimedia)  750/-
                                                            --------------
                                 TOTAL                           39550/-
could anyone plz post relative prices in Pune coz i think the assembler is WAY overcharging!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 20, 2009)

Who gave you these prices? And what the hell are you getting? 
Is your dealer a robber? Where did you get this quote? I am from Pune!



spartan_117 said:


> 1       Processor       AMD Phenom II x 550 DE                 11,500/-
> 2       Mainboard       Gigabyte MA785GM               ABOVE PRICE COMBO


550BE and Biostar TA790GXBE would be something around 9k. Gigabyte boards are expensive and offer the same performance as Biostar!



spartan_117 said:


> 3       RAM     2 GB Transcend / Simmtronics                     2250/-


Always Corsair, OCZ or GSkill.



spartan_117 said:


> 5       PCI EXPRESS GRAPHICS    ATI Radeon 1GB 4850 HD           9500/-


This is hilarious! 4850 is now 7k.



spartan_117 said:


> 7       CABINET         CIRCLE Fancy with 400W SMPS              1900/-


Absolutely a big No to this option. Zebronics Bijli at 1.1k or Cooler Master Elite 335 at 2.2k and Gigabyte Superb 460W at 2.2k. The one you are getting would definitely fry your PC!



spartan_117 said:


> 9       KEYBOARD + MOUSE Iboll Cherry / Opti Elite (Multimedia)  750/-


Would like you stick to Logitech Multimedia Combo on this one. 

Do your research before entering the shop. Its good that you asked here. And dont listen to your dealer. Happy shopping!


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Go for a DDR3 based computer man, DDR2 is BS now. Here:
AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6k
500GB WD Blue @ 2.5k
Palit GTS250 512MB @ 7.1k or 4850 1GB @ 7k.
Samsung 2233SW @ 8.5-9k.
CM Elite 335 @ 2.1k
Gigabyte 460W Superb @ 2.2k  OR  CM Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.5k
LG/Samsung DVD-RW @ 1k
Logitech Keyboard+mouse combo @ 0.7k
Total = ~ 41k.

I strongly recommend that you get the CM Real Power Pro (NOT CM Extreme, which is bad) and if you can't up your budget to that much, then only get Gigabyte 460W. Also have a look at Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Double Post... Sorry.


----------



## spartan_117 (Nov 20, 2009)

A Big Thanks to both Hell_Storm2006 and Krow!!!!!!!!
@Hell_Storm: Could you tell me an assembler who would provide good Value near my place (I live in Nigdi)
@Krow:I know the GeForce 250 has gr8 performance but i want a future-proof rig as there's no way in hell i'm going to upgrade my comp for atleast 2-3 years so i was thinking DX11 and a HD 5770 does it make sense? Coz i'm not sure if a DX10 card would run DX11 games in the future and i read somewhere that the 5770 is a good buy..
Thanks for saving my ass from that bloddy assembler!!
By the way, can a gts250/HD 4850/5770 run crysis @1920x1080 with High quality?


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ Then get a HD5xxx series card. It is better future proof then the HD4xxx series or the GTS.

Those cards will not run Crysis at 1020x1080 with high quality. Well the FPS would be slow, and lag, at places. Crysis is a difficult game -- when it comes to using it as a benchmark. I am still struggling....!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 20, 2009)

Try this shop:
Ankita Sales

545, Kumthekar Road, Sadashiv Peth, Pune, Maharashtra 411030, India
020 24465490‎

Although i have no idea about shops in pune. Coz i do most of my shopping from Mumbai. Prices are cheaper and availability of products are much better.
Krow's config is good. Although if you overclock you should opt for 790GX boards. Biostar TA790GXBE A3+ is available for 5.5k.
HD5770 is good card. DX 11 enabled. But by no means powerful. It comes somewhere around HD4850 and GTX260 in performance. So its your choice. HD5850 is the real deal now in the market. But way out of your budget!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 20, 2009)

spartan_117 said:


> A Big Thanks to both Hell_Storm2006 and Krow!!!!!!!!
> @Hell_Storm: Could you tell me an assembler who would provide good Value near my place (I live in Nigdi)
> @Krow:I know the GeForce 250 has gr8 performance but i want a future-proof rig as there's no way in hell i'm going to upgrade my comp for atleast 2-3 years so i was thinking DX11 and a HD 5770 does it make sense? Coz i'm not sure if a DX10 card would run DX11 games in the future and i read somewhere that the 5770 is a good buy..
> Thanks for saving my ass from that bloddy assembler!!
> By the way, can a gts250/HD 4850/5770 run crysis @1920x1080 with High quality?



With GTX 260 / HD 4890 - u can run CRYSIS @ 1920 X 1080 @ high - No problem but u have to disable AA 

feel free to ask in forums before every buy - u ll save lot of money ! 

Still No games are optimized for DX11 , up coming games only DX11

U have to know one more thing ! 
 DX 9 Gives good frame rates up to 10%-15%   more than DX 10 
Only u ll miss eye candy ! 

If u ll play all the games @ 1920 X 1080 means (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED card is HD 4890 1Gb )this will handle perfect
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


asigh said:


> ^^ Then get a HD5xxx series card. It is better future proof then the HD4xxx series or the GTS.
> 
> Those cards will not run Crysis at 1020x1080 with high quality. Well the FPS would be slow, and lag, at places. Crysis is a difficult game -- when it comes to using it as a benchmark. I am still struggling....!



Please get ur monitor soon - check out CRYSIS @ 1080p


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

^^
Ok..but will the HD4890 and GTX260 render average FPS > = 60 @ 1920 x 1080 @ High -- for Crysis/Warhead..? I do not think so.

And as per gaming standards if it is not > = 60 FPS then it can be termed as 'cannot run'.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

> Suggest Uber Gamin' Rig for Rs. 70k.



Nobody!?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 20, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Ok..but will the HD4890 and GTX260 render average FPS > = 60 @ 1920 x 1080 @ High -- for Crysis/Warhead..? I do not think so.
> 
> And as per gaming standards if it is not > = 60 FPS then it can be termed as 'cannot run'.



30-35 is playable FPS ,  40- 45 Fps is smooth , and over 65 will runs fast ! override the game optimized FPS 

when i play games @ lower solutions the game runs fast cant aim correctly if its over 100FPS 

i played with HD4850 @ 1920 X 1080 in medium settings on crysis


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i played with HD4850 @ 1920 X 1080 in medium settings on crysis



Great...what FPS you get..approximate..?

This is on Medium setting. Usually I run on Enthusiast (motion blur off) @ 1400x900 and get average of 37-38. Crysis is a..... seriously...!


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey ,I am doing Architecture,I require HIGH ENd PC Config. for doing 3D designing, rendering , Modelling .,softwares like - REVIT , AUTOCAD, MAYA etc
My Budget is Rs 37000 - 40000. Suggest me the config. plzzzz!


----------



## spartan_117 (Nov 20, 2009)

So should i go for a 4850 1gb or a gts 250 512mb ? both are around 7k..
im mostly going for the rig suggested by Krow but was wondering if i could get a weaker cpu and go for a more faster gpu? because @1920x1080 most games would require a faster gpu as compared to a fast cpu.. so could someone suggest a HD 4870/HD 5770 rig for under 40k..i would be willing to sacrifice on cpu power (x2 instead of x4)to get a better gpu and i could add a stick of ram later so one stick would be sufficient..is it possible? so can someone suggest the required config with relevant prices plz.......


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

@ *spartan_117* Slower CPU will bottleneck the graphics card and hence is no solution. Best wait for GPU market to settle down (2 months or so) and then get your GPU. Till then game at 800x600...


----------



## spartan_117 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm....
@Krow:Maybe i could delay the purchase of the graphics but does the mobo u've suggested have an onboard graphics solution?what discreet card can it be compared to?GeForce 9200?9400?
I mean will crysis at-least START at 800x600 on that config w/o discreet graphics?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2009)

asigh said:


> Great...what FPS you get..approximate..?
> 
> This is on Medium setting. Usually I run on Enthusiast (motion blur off) @ 1400x900 and get average of 37-38. Crysis is a..... seriously...!



28 - 33 FPS in medium settings 

Because , CRYSIS never uses crossfire - so u r getting fine !! also use the Enthusiast mode in VISTA or WIN 7 , if u use it in XP no use still directX9 

With GTX260 - on 1280 X 1024 monitor i got 47FPS , see GTX 260 solidly matches HD 4890 in CRYSIS & fallout 3 

Look the video .

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=teQ9A_SheMk


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

The mobo krow mentioned has HD4200 ( RV620 ) IGP onboard. So it will handle most latest games @ 800*600 with low settings easily 

You can even OC the GPU ( 500Mhz core ) all the way upto around 700 MHz -800 MHz to gain more performance 

Crysis will give you arouind 34 FPS @ 1024*768 with low settings ( GPU core OCEd to 800 MHz ) 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-785g-chipset,2381-11.html

& Here you go for WIC and HAWX bench Results 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-785g-chipset,2381-12.html


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello,
        I am considering buying this setup in the mid of January. My max budget is 40K without graphics card, which I will be buying a little later. I will be taking this config. for moderate gaming. Please suggest the best combination possible.....

I have learnt the following rig from this forum--

Dell E1909W 19" @ 7k
AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 9k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6k 
WD 512 GB Caviar Blue/Green (16 MB) @ 3k
[PSU] GlacialPower 650W AA @ 4.7k
LG DVDRW - 1.1k
Cooler Master Elite 333,334 0r 335 < 2k

Which mobo should I look for which has the best onboard graphics & some overclocking capacity....

Please feel free to make any changes.....


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 28 - 33 FPS in medium settings
> 
> Because , CRYSIS never uses crossfire - so u r getting fine !! also use the Enthusiast mode in VISTA or WIN 7 , if u use it in XP no use still directX9
> 
> ...



Not doubting you..but this is something fun we can do...! Provided you have the time.

Could you run the Warhead Benchmark tool.

1. Your highest resolution. 1280x1024. 
2. All Enthusiast.
3. Run the Ambush level x 3 times (average).
4. Post a screen shot.

I will do the same.


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 21, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400      8.0k
Intel DG45ID                      5.7k
Seagate 1TB                     4.2k
Transcend DDR2 4gb           4.5k
CoolerMaster RC335 Elite
with 500W smps                 4.5k

                                    --------
                                      26.9k

How is this config ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2009)

Which 500w smps? What is the purpose of the system? I hope its a seagate 7200.12 rather than inevitably failing 7200.11 rpm drives.


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 21, 2009)

coolermaster extreme 500.
I'm considering to buy above mentioned config.
or stretch a little and buy a core i5 system with the following config..

Cooler Master RC335
with 500watts SMPS       4.5k
Gigabtye Motherboard     6.8k
Intel Core i5           10.3k
Corsair 4GB DDR3         6.0k
Seagate 1TB              4.0k
Sapphire HD4550          2.9k

                            --------
                               34.5k

Please Suggest. My primary purpose is Java Web development. Need to use ide's that are cpu and ram hungry.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2009)

ashwinnaidu said:


> coolermaster extreme 500.
> I'm considering to buy above mentioned config.
> or stretch a little and buy a core i5 system with the following config..
> 
> ...



4 GB DDR3 1333Mhz is 4.3K 

Get 9500GT instead of HD4550 

Rest of the config is good  !


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^^^u need a quad core then...

CM Elite 335 @ 1.8k
Gigabyte 460W @ 2.2k
Seagate 1TB @ 4k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
Corsair 4GB @ 6k

*Total - 20.8k*

That's nearly 14k lesser than the Core i5 budget and 6k lesser than a Core 2 Quad budget..

But u get DDR3 and a good PSU and also onboard HD4200 good enuf for casual gaming...


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 21, 2009)

what processor ?      how will this processor compare to intel's quad core and i5 ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2009)

ashwinnaidu said:


> what processor ?      how will this processor compare to intel's quad core and i5 ?




Its Athlon X4 620 ,

Are u planning for gaming in this machine for future , update on graphics card ???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2009)

ashwinnaidu said:


> coolermaster extreme 500.


4k? Waste of money. You shouldn't have bought this unit.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> 4k? Waste of money. You shouldn't have bought this unit.



Its with cabinet elite 33X

Combo PSu + cabinet


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2009)

Guys, suggest me a gamin' rig for Rs. 70k.


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Which 500w smps? What is the purpose of the system? I hope its a seagate 7200.12 rather than inevitably failing 7200.11 rpm drives.


Funny, but according to some posts in seagate forums 7200.11 with patched firmware is more stable than 7200.12 model. Mine(7200.11 is clocked @ 4678 hrs of usage and still no issues, its run at an average of 14 hrs a day(4678hrs for a total of 330 days)). Seagate drives are as rock stable again as they used to be, but WD has a bit price vs performance advantage.


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, suggest me a gamin' rig for Rs. 70k.


Intel Core i5 750 @ 10.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7k
Corsair TW3X4G-1333C9 2x2GB DDR3 @ 6k
WD 1TB Black HDD @ 6k
Samsung DVD RW @ 1.2k
CM 690 Case @ 4.2k
Corsair TX750 @ 8k
Samsung 2233SW Full HD @ 9k
Altec Lansing VS2421 @ 2.4k
Sapphire HD5850 @ 17k
MS KB+Mose Combo @ 700/-

Total ~72k(you can get 500GB HDD and save 2k there, same with speakers)


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

^^*Tkin* that is a great configuration you have suggested. But would he not need a 3 module RAM kit. To optimize the Tri-Channel on the X58. 

And also the TX750 --> is not that a 'bit' too much. Unless *NVIDIAGeek* has shown inclinations towards multi-GPU. Else a 550W would be comfortable, and 650W would be super-dandy.


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^*Tkin* that is a great configuration you have suggested. But would he not need a 3 module RAM kit. To optimize the Tri-Channel on the X58.
> 
> And also the TX750 --> is not that a 'bit' too much. Unless *NVIDIAGeek* has shown inclinations towards multi-GPU. Else a 550W would be comfortable, and 650W would be super-dandy.


The mobo I suggested is P55, so no tri channel there, only Dual channel, and since you can't use X58 with i5(1156 not 1366) so the idea of triple channel is buried with it.

I know that TX is a bit overkill but since TX650 and TX750 has a 1k difference its no sense getting a lower one and do notice that mobo supports CF so if he later adds a 5850 or 5870 then the extra head room is needed.


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ Oh yea..missed the i5 config.


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 22, 2009)

I went to hardware shop yesterday here in Hyderabad.
These are the best offers that i got.

Core i5 -  9.8k
DP55WB - 5.8k (they say gigabyte is not available, one guy even offered x58 chipset with i5)
2x2gb ddr3 transcend - 4.5k
Cooler Master RC335 - 2.2k
Cooler Master 500watts - 2.9k (he says this is real power, but i highly doubt it  )
HD4650 1gb  - 3.5k (ignore this)

Core i7   -    15k
Intel X58  -   10.7k


----------



## smltngs (Nov 22, 2009)

@ashwinnaiudu

i live in hyd.
pls tell me a good shop in hyd where i can get reasonable prices.
atleast tell me the shop where u got the quote of the i5 rig u posted.
thanq.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ashwinnaiudu

i live in hyd.
pls tell me a good shop in hyd where i can get reasonable prices.
atleast tell me the shop where u got the quote of the i5 rig u posted.
thanq.


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 22, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> 4k? Waste of money. You shouldn't have bought this unit.



 I didn't. I'm researching for now... It will take days or may be weeks before I come to any decision. ;


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Nov 22, 2009)

CATALU/\/A said:


> Hello,
> I am considering buying this setup in the mid of January. My max budget is 40K without graphics card, which I will be buying a little later. I will be taking this config. for moderate gaming. Please suggest the best combination possible.....
> 
> I have learnt the following rig from this forum--
> ...





Hey, no response!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

^Mobo for OCing is MSI 790GX - GD65 @ 7.2k. Even Gigabyte MA785GMTUD2H @ 5.5k will do well, but MSI is better. For onboard gfx, Gigabyte is better. Its 500GB WD Blue @ 2.5k.

Why do you need the GlacialPower PSU for onboard GFX? Do you plan to add a gfx card later?


----------



## smltngs (Nov 22, 2009)

what type of ups needed for a mid range gaming config..how much  VA rating needed..
(tell also for ahigh end config)..quote the price too..
what brands other than APC are good..


----------



## smltngs (Nov 22, 2009)

is phenom x4 955 BE good VFM..


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

smltngs said:


> is phenom x4 955 BE good VFM..


If you Overclock much, then the unlocked multiplier of BE(955) helps a bit, otherwise 945 is a better option as 1k price difference between 945 and 955BE is not justified by 200MHz clock difference. Note that 945 has its multiplier locked, whereas 955BE has it unlocked.

*www.guru3d.com/article/amd-phenom-x4-945-and-955be-processor-review-test/7


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

smltngs said:


> what type of ups needed for a mid range gaming config..how much  VA rating needed..
> (tell also for ahigh end config)..quote the price too..
> what brands other than APC are good..



That depends on what SMPS/PSU you go for. The bigger the PSU, the higher the VA for UPS.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ Only APC is good when it comes to UPS.

 The rating of the UPS (VA), you can comfortably load it to 60% of that.

For example a 1100VA UPS can run 660W and power back up this much too. 

Remember a UPS has two prime functions:

1. Provide clean constant power (filter process) from the mains to the PSU.
2. Provide power to the system when the mains are not functional (back up process).


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

A 600VA UPS can provide around 10 mins of backup which is enough for saving work and shutting down! 1100VA UPS's are a bit of an overkill for normal home use.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ Its just another 100W. 

Do not think APC has 1000W UPS...!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> A 600VA UPS can provide around 10 mins of backup which is enough for saving work and shutting down! 1100VA UPS's are a bit of an overkill for normal home use.



a 650VA UPS can give 10 minute backup only for a highly efficient 450W PSU. you have a 500W or higher PSU, you better have a UPS with higher rating.


----------



## layzee (Nov 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> If you Overclock much, then the unlocked multiplier of BE(955) helps a bit, otherwise 945 is a better option as 1k price difference between 945 and 955BE is not justified by 200MHz clock difference. Note that 945 has its multiplier locked, whereas 955BE has it unlocked.
> 
> *www.guru3d.com/article/amd-phenom-x4-945-and-955be-processor-review-test/7



The little extra that you pay for the 955BE is well worth it specially considering the OCing fun. But then investment in a 3rd party cooler and good case fans will be extra additions. In any case the 945 OC-es good as well if you buy a decent board and RAM.


----------



## shadpow (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys... ,

Thanx for all of your support. I have bought PC with following Config:
AMD Phenom X2 965 Black edition( 3.4gGhz) +Mother board Asus = 24k
6 Gb DDR3 Ram 1600 FSb Gskill: 9K
HDD Western Digital 32mb buffer 1T: 4.2K
DVD RW: 1.1K
SMPS Coller master: 2.9K
Cabinet: 2.2K
Samsung 933 LCD wide screen: 6.5K
 .....

Graphics Card I will buy Nxt mnth was low on budget... 
Suggest me a gud one upto 11K


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Nov 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Mobo for OCing is MSI 790GX - GD65 @ 7.2k. Even Gigabyte MA785GMTUD2H @ 5.5k will do well, but MSI is better. For onboard gfx, Gigabyte is better. Its 500GB WD Blue @ 2.5k.
> 
> Why do you need the GlacialPower PSU for onboard GFX? Do you plan to add a gfx card later?



Yes, I plan to add an ATI 5xxx or a Nvidia fermi card later.
I think I should go for Gigabyte MA785GMTUD2H @ 5.5k

Thanks, great work!!


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

shadpow said:


> Hi Guys... ,
> 
> Thanx for all of your support. I have bought PC with following Config:
> AMD Phenom X2 965 Black edition( 3.4gGhz) +Mother board Asus = 24k
> ...



Powercolor HD4890 1GB DDR5 @ 11890 (pre taxes)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^ By the way..what is the PSU rating..?


----------



## shadpow (Nov 23, 2009)

asigh said:


> Powercolor HD4890 1GB DDR5 @ 11890 (pre taxes)
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ^^ By the way..what is the PSU rating..?


 
just Forgot to mention that, Its 500 W


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 23, 2009)

and regarding th cm elite 335. it comes with only 1 fan at the back. how many more fans should i install to get optimal airflow so that a 4870 gfx card remains cool


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

You can install one 120mm fan in front of the HDD's, to keep them cool. Get the vapor-x version of Sapphire 4870. Comes with better cooler to ensure that GPU remains cool. Cabinet fans don't help half as much as a great GPU cooler.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

shadpow said:


> just Forgot to mention that, Its 500 W



Ya, you should be fine to go then.



punkkummander said:


> and regarding th cm elite 335. it comes with only 1 fan at the back. how many more fans should i install to get optimal airflow so that a 4870 gfx card remains cool



Put a 120mm in the front (pull), and put a 120mm at the back (push). This is the most you can do.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> You can install one 120mm fan in front of the HDD's, to keep them cool. Get the vapor-x version of Sapphire 4870. Comes with better cooler to ensure that GPU remains cool. Cabinet fans don't help half as much as a great GPU cooler.



Even the stock one will keep him fine. As long as he does not OC his GPU. The 4870/4890s do run hot, but are manageable within stock hardware. The cabinet fans will insure a constant flow of fresh air.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 27, 2009)

hey ive installed my new hdd..its a 500gig wd green..while installing win 7 for the first time on my sys i crapped up my partitions ad now all i see is around 400gig and around 50 gigs missing. any clues on how to retrieve it?? and any tips on how do i restructure my entire partitions??


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ Make a separate thread and ask your question there.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

I think all 500GB drives have about 465GB usable space.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> I think all 500GB drives have about 465GB usable space.


He said he's getting 400GB, that leaves 65GB aside.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

My friend wants to Buy a Laptop @ *35k*. 
He wants *Long battery life*, screen size 15" or *LESS*, 2GB+ RAM, no preference for graphics, onboard GPU will do.

Please suggest and put preference on battery life.

Do not suggest ION OR ATOM based systems.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122523

Hope this one helps. There a couple of other laptops mentioned in the thread as well. Ceck them out too.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ Acer 5738


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

@Tkin:
Just go for DELL series. Blindfolded. You will not regret. If he is open to DELL, I can mentions some models...


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> @Tkin:
> Just go for DELL series. Blindfolded. You will not regret. If he is open to DELL, I can mentions some models...


Isn't dell a bit pricey, I mean for 35k??


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

In 35K you should be able to manage:

T660 C2D
Original Win7 (basic)
2 GB DDR2
15.6" Screen
320GB HDD

*www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/home/notebo...px?refid=laptop-inspiron-1545&s=dhs&cs=indhs1


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> In 35K you should be able to manage:
> 
> T660 C2D
> Original Win7 (basic)
> ...


Nice. Looks perfect.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2009)

@asigh, that is without any tax and shipping costs. Add another 4k-5k atleast to that price


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 27, 2009)

You can check with Dell customer care - for Tamil Nadu, there is no tax extra and shipping is less than 1k...

Arun


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @asigh, that is without any tax and shipping costs. Add another 4k-5k atleast to that price





sakumar79 said:


> You can check with Dell customer care - for Tamil Nadu, there is no tax extra and shipping is less than 1k...
> 
> Arun



Shipping is RS.500.

Tax should be 2.5% = ~850. 

35K+500+800 ~ rs36300.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 28, 2009)

which cabinet is better coolermaster elite 310 or any other elite 330--to--335..
my dealer quoted 1650 for 310 n 2200 for 335
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
which cabinet is better coolermaster elite 310 or any other elite 330--to--335..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2009)

smltngs said:


> which cabinet is better coolermaster elite 310 or any other elite 330--to--335..
> my dealer quoted 1650 for 310 n 2200 for 335



Cooler master elite 310 cheap & best , there no difference on quality !!!


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ does not the 335 have provision for more fans..?


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 28, 2009)

Building a budget CPU for my in-laws for less than 15k (only CPU, 15k is max)... Have chosen the following components
1. AMD Athlon II X2 250 - 3.6k
2. Gigabyte 785G based motherboard (if not available locally, ASUS 780G based motherboard) - 4.5k
3. 2GB DDR2-800 MHz RAM - 1.9k
4. 250GB SATA HDD - 1.95k
5. DVD Writer - 1.1k
6. Cabinet+PSU - 1.1k

Total:14.15k

Please give suggestions for any improvement

Arun


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 28, 2009)

@sakumar79
Get X2 245 @ 3.6k..coz X2 240 is over-priced a bit..


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

Athlon II X2 240 @ 3k. 250 is not worth the extra money you pay, for a small rise in clock. Use the money you save to get DDR3 RAM. Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k and 2GB DDR3 Kingston @ 2.4k. This will prevent you a lot of headache later. I would suggest you get CM Elite 310 with 400W generic PSU.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
For motherboard, have a look @ MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k. Its also a good DDR3 board. A cheaper alternative to the Gigabyte one.


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 28, 2009)

Please confirm X2 240 is AM3 processor - *www.deltapage.com/ seems to indicate it as AM2 processor and I think AM2 proccy will not fit AM3 mobos... Also, I want to know if MSI boards are reliable - I usually prefer ASUS or Gigabyte motherboards

Revised Build:
1. AMD Athlon II X2 240 - 3k
2. MSI 785GM-E51 - 4.6k
3. 2GB DDR3-1333 MHz RAM - 2.65k
4. 250GB SATA HDD - 1.95k
5. DVD Writer - 1.1k
6. Cabinet+PSU - 1.1k

Total:14.4k

Arun


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

I personally assembled a system with Athlon II X2 240 and MSI 785GM-E65 (not E51) with DDR3. It is an AM3 processor and will be usable with all AM2+ boards as well as AMD has backward compatibility in these chipsets. The config looks fine now. Make the HDD 500GB WD Blue/ Seagate 7200.12 @ 2.4k Its still in your budget and better VFM. MSI boards are as reliable as ASUS or Gigabyte. Nothing to worry about that way.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 28, 2009)

@Krow-"offtopic"- in your sig. does it make add free for ff- is it an addon?


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @Krow-"offtopic"- in your sig. does it make add free for ff- is it an addon?


Its neat digit addon by *tarey_g* and Kirsch theme by *amitava82*, which can be installed after installing stylish addon for FF.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ 
And it is really good. Makes this forum look, neat and clean...!


----------



## krazineurons (Nov 28, 2009)

I am getting one for 26k. Here is the config, help me better it. My budget is max 27k

Processor: Intel C2D 2.6 GHz - Rs 5000/-
Motherboard: Gigabyte with Intel chipset - Rs 2500/-
Harddisk: Seagate 320 GB, Rs 2200
Ram: Kingston 4GB (2+2), Rs 4200
Monitor: Acer 19", 50000:1 Contrast Ratio, wide Screen, Rs 6650/-
Cabinet: ATX, Rs 1750
Mouse + Keyboard: Microsoft, Rs 750/-
DVD Writer:22x, Rs 1050
Graphics Card: Nvidia, 512 MB, ~ Rs 1500.

The prices i wrote are approx and a difference of Rs 100 or 200 may be there max.
I think it is a good buy.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 28, 2009)

@Krow and @asigh- yeah guys installed now the forum looks damn cool and fills my screen.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @Krow and @asigh- yeah guys installed now the forum looks damn cool and fills my screen.


Did you install the Kirsch theme too? With this expanded forum look, along with the Kirsch, you will notice how much better and faster the forum is. If only the great 9.9 media realised that it is not necessary to outsource forum coding to a  company, when those in house can do it much better.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ what..is the Kirsch theme..?


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ what..is the Kirsch theme..?


Install: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108

Restart FF.

Go to : *userstyles.org/styles/7329 and click on "Install with Stylish" on the right hand side.

Then come back to: www.thinkdigit.com/forum


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> Did you install the Kirsch theme too? With this expanded forum look, along with the Kirsch, you will notice how much better and faster the forum is. If only the great 9.9 media realised that it is not necessary to outsource forum coding to a  company, when those in house can do it much better.



yep installed both.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

krazineurons said:


> I am getting one for 26k. Here is the config, help me better it. My budget is max 27k
> 
> Processor: Intel C2D 2.6 GHz - Rs 5000/-
> Motherboard: Gigabyte with Intel chipset - Rs 2500/-
> ...


 
no. it is not at all a good buy. c2d is stale, so is DDR2. What exactly is your budget?


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> no. it is not at all a good buy. c2d is stale, so is DDR2. What exactly is your budget?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122893


----------



## smltngs (Nov 29, 2009)

are motherboards from biostar reliable..
is this motherboard Biostar TA790GX A3+ better than 
MSI 785GM-E65 / Gigabyte 785GMT-UD2H..
will 1600mhz ddr3 ram work in any of these boards..
in this link from tomshardware it seems like both msi n gigabyte wont work..
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-785g-motherboard,2441-2.html


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

The Biostar board is good and reliable but it is DDR2 based, which is expensive as of now. It is much more sensible to go for DDR3 now, considering future upgrades. The MSI board you mentioned does not support above 1333MHz DDR3. But the Gigabyte one does. In the link the boardis UD3H and not UD2H. I did not see where it mentions that 1600MHz is not supported, but here is an answer for you.

*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=3156


----------



## smltngs (Nov 29, 2009)

@krow
thanks for the info..
i am thinking ud3h is more feature rich than ud2h..so this might be applicable for both..
about the 1600mhz issue i am refering to this link..
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-785g-motherboard,2441-12.html

quoting
"This board supports DDR3-1800+ memory speeds with “qualified memory modules.” Our Mushkin sticks weren't on the “qualified” list, but we were only shooting for 1,600 MT/s anyway. Unfortunately, the board wouldn't even boot at relaxed timings with this RAM. This is the same RAM that worked at 1,600 MHz on the Asus and ECS boards, so keep in mind that the Gigabyte offering seems to be a little pickier about RAM compatibility "


----------



## animish (Nov 29, 2009)

hi guys i am building a new system with a budget of around 30-33k
i have tentatively decided on the parts but i need your help
i am only building the cpu part as i have the screen and good gaming keyboard and mice
Processors:-
AMD Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz   or
AMD Athlon II X3 435 2.9 GHz  or
AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE 3.1 GHz or
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE 2.8 GHz

Motherboard
Any Gigabyte or Asus based on 790G and having AM3 socket

Ram
Preferably 4 gb DDR 2 or DDR 3?

Graphics
ATI Radeon HD 4870 or 4850
Also if within budget
HD 5770 or 4890 or 5850

HDD 320 GB or 500 GB

Case Antec Power Cooler or any comparable good case
Power Supply - Please suggest me what sort of power supply should i look for?

now my questions are 
1)athlon II x4 and x3 doesnt have l3 cache is it really a big problem not having l3 cache considering that i would most likely use it for gaming not hardcore and music and movies.
2) Can someone give me relative prices in indain rs.
3)if possible suggest a better configaration than what i have mentioned above intel included but if possible keep it in budget
4) please tell  me a shop on lamington road which is a safe place to buy amd processors
5)DDR 2 or DDR 3 for RAM i'm confused
6) also is it possible to go crossfire in that budget


----------



## smltngs (Nov 29, 2009)

i have a 17inch CRT monitor..max resolution supported 1280*1024 @ 60hz
suggest me a graphic card so i can play at resolution 1280*1024 with all settings high
for the next 6 months..  
because after 6 months i will upgrade my monitor n graphic card..


----------



## satyamy (Nov 29, 2009)

after getting 8k quote for selling my old pc i dropped the idea to sell it 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1187838#post1187838

now i m in search of a Graphics Card so that i can run Window 7 on my PC - need cheap card which can stretch life of my PC for another 5-6 months 
after that i'll try to buy C2Quad or i7 

My PC Config 
Intel P4 3.2HT + Intel 865GSA + 1GB RAM, 160GB HDD, LG 17" Flatron CRT... etc...

please suggest


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

animish said:


> 1)athlon II x4 and x3 doesnt have l3 cache is it really a big problem not having l3 cache considering that i would most likely use it for gaming not hardcore and music and movies.


No. Not much of a problem. In fact most games of tomorrow are going to be multi core optimised, so Athlon II X4 is a good choice.


> 4) please tell  me a shop on lamington road which is a safe place to buy amd processors


www.primeabgb.com
www.theitwares.com


> 5)DDR 2 or DDR 3 for RAM i'm confused


DDR3, most sensible considering future upgrades.


> 6) also is it possible to go crossfire in that budget


Not likely, and besides, when a single GPU can game very well, why CF?

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz Kingston @ 5k
1TB Seagate 7200.12/WD Green @ 4k  OR 500GB Seagate 7200.12/WD Blue @ 2.5k
CM Elite 335 @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 4k or CM REAL Power Pro @ 3.5k
HD5850 @ 17k or 5770 @ 11.8k or 4890 @ 12.5k or Palit GTX260 Sonic @ 10.5k



smltngs said:


> i have a 17inch CRT monitor..max resolution supported 1280*1024 @ 60hz
> suggest me a graphic card so i can play at resolution 1280*1024 with all settings high
> for the next 6 months..
> because after 6 months i will upgrade my monitor n graphic card..


HD4670 1GB. @ 4.4k. If you have a good SMPS then 9600GT 512MB @ 4.6k


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2009)

smltngs said:


> i have a 17inch CRT monitor..max resolution supported 1280*1024 @ 60hz
> suggest me a graphic card so i can play at resolution 1280*1024 with all settings high
> for the next 6 months..
> because after 6 months i will upgrade my monitor n graphic card..



HD4670,if you dont want to upgrade your PSU.If not,then a 9600GT...



satyamy said:


> after getting 8k quote for selling my old pc i dropped the idea to sell it
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1187838#post1187838
> 
> now i m in search of a Graphics Card so that i can run Window 7 on my PC - need cheap card which can stretch life of my PC for another 5-6 months
> ...



An AGP Card or a PCIe one? Plz be specific next time...


----------



## satyamy (Nov 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> HD4670,if you dont want to upgrade your PSU.If not,then a 9600GT...
> 
> 
> 
> An AGP Card or a PCIe one? Plz be specific next time...


anything yaar which is cheaper
just need to give 5-6months more life to my PC


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

satyamy said:


> anything yaar which is cheaper
> just need to give 5-6months more life to my PC


Which socket does your motherboard have? Of course it won't have both.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 29, 2009)

satyamy said:


> anything yaar which is cheaper
> just need to give 5-6months more life to my PC


   :eeksign:   

Does your motherboard supports both? Man, thats damn cool...

Just google to know about your motherboard,dude.I swear it'll be helpful for you. Anyway AFAIK 865G supports AGP. So getting an AGP card isn't a good idea as of now. If you still want to buy one, get a HD4670 AGP(i thought it was released). If not then a 7600GT will be the dead end for you...


----------



## satyamy (Nov 29, 2009)

its support 8x AGP Card

here's my board
*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d865gsa/index.htm
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> Which socket does your motherboard have? Of course it won't have both.


yes it cant hav both


----------



## animish (Nov 29, 2009)

@ Krow thanks for helping out


----------



## satyamy (Nov 29, 2009)

m thinking to go for Palit Nvidia FX 5500 AGP8X coz of budget prob
will it b ok
any suggestions ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 30, 2009)

satyamy said:


> m thinking to go for Palit Nvidia FX 5500 AGP8X coz of budget prob
> will it b ok
> any suggestions ?



Waste of money and no use as of now.Get atleast 7600GT, or else stick with IGP...


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

satyamy said:


> anything yaar which is cheaper
> just need to give 5-6months more life to my PC



Why not wait 5-6 more months. Putting in an AGP card, will hardly breathe more life into your system.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 30, 2009)

asigh said:


> Why not wait 5-6 more months. Putting in an AGP card, will hardly breathe more life into your system.


m in waiting for next 5-6 months 2 get New Good PC
but m eager 2 use windows 7 which is currently not performing well in my PC

eg. simple games like Counter Strike 1.6 run fine on my system in WinXp  but give Graphics Card error in Windows 7 

so was just thinking....

but if digitians disagree than i will leave the idea 

please suggest me wht to do ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay..sure...

If you are willing to take the hit for an AGP card, sure you can. Not sure of the GPU requirements for CS 1.6.

Just remember down the line, if you sell your rig, you will not harvest much for the AGP card, even if it is 5-6 months old.

I would wait ( ya it is irritating to wait ), and then later on get a full blown high end rig.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Waiting is the best option here. Play CS on XP man. No need to upgrade H/W for W7. What a sh1t blackmailing tactic by M$. If you wanna use 7, upgrade H/W. Shame. Even though I like the OS, I dislike this upgrade or get lost attitude.


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

^^
Yea, true. But we have to understand that the Win7 offers a lot of advancements in graphics technology. To use that, we cannot hope and try it will run on hardware at least 4-5 years old. No offense to *Satyamy* here.

Vista was a useless resource hog, but Windows 7 is absolutely great. I just installed Win7 - Ultimate 64x last night. And wow, it is really great. Really light, and quicker than XP. Imagine -- not even one motherboard driver had to be installed (Except RealTEK sound) . All are embedded. 

Did we not all upgrade our mobile phones when stuff like GPRS/MMS/net connectivity come out. Did we not all upgrade to colored televisions once upon a time....! 

But for *Satyamy*, best would be to hold his horses for 4-5 months, and then get a better rig. Make do with XP for now. I changed last night after 6-7 years of XP....!


----------



## itisravishankar (Nov 30, 2009)

If you have to upgrade to win7 now and would be using the card for 5-6 months, i would advise you to get a second hand 8500/8600gt from somewhere. The money saved here can be used to get a better card later.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 30, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> If you have to upgrade to win7 now and would be using the card for 5-6 months, i would advise you to get a second hand 8500/8600gt from somewhere. The money saved here can be used to get a better card later.



Second hand 8500GT AGP Card...LOL...


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> If you have to upgrade to win7 now and would be using the card for 5-6 months, i would advise you to get a second hand 8500/8600gt from somewhere. The money saved here can be used to get a better card later.



Are not the 8500/8600gt PCI.Ex16 slot..?


----------



## satyamy (Nov 30, 2009)

I m not addicted to game, that was just eg. 
yes currently using Dual WinXP & 7, using 7 just for fun and knowledge all work takes place only in XP

Okie....

As You all Said, Now I hav dropped the idea n will wait for the new PC hope till than win7 will also drop its price, currently its high

Thanks All


----------



## prvprv (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello friends

Please suggest a AMD Config which is equal to the following Intel PC

Intel C2D E7500 (2.93Ghz)     @ 5.7 k
Gigabyte EG31ME - S2L         @ 2.5k 
1+1 GB Transcend DDR2 RAM @ 2.2k
ATI 4350 Gfx card                 @ 2k

Total = 12.4k

If I want to use that amount for an AMD Rig, what would be the good config?
for that same amount we can get more speed in AMD right?
What will be the pros and cons of these 2 configs?
Enlighten me


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

athlon II X4 620
gigabyte ga-ma785gmt-us2h
transcend 2x2gb 1333mhz ddr3


----------



## Anubis (Dec 2, 2009)

PhenomII X2 550 - 5.2k / Athlon II x4 620 - 5.3k
MSI 785GM-E51 - 4.6k ( DDR3 mobo ) ( onboard HD 4200 is a very good IGP. Plays HD with eaze and directX 10.1 complaint)
Transcend 2gb DDR3 1333 - 2.4k
Total - 12.2k

Its much better than the Intel Rig anyday.

Moreover you can unlock Phenom II x2 550 to Phenom II x4 955 with right proccy batch nos.

If gaming is your priority then Phenom II x2 550 which can be can unlocked to  Phenom II x4 955 with right proccy batch nos and it has extra L3 cache which give performance boost in games


----------



## itisravishankar (Dec 3, 2009)

An advice to all those going for p55 setups, please dont buy the boards currently available. boards with USB 3.0 and SATA 6gpbs support have started to appear. you would rather wait for 10-15 days than regretting afterwards. And you dont have to pay any extra premium for these features, at least in gigabyte boards. the cheapest one is GA-P55A-UD3 which will be replacing GA-P55-UD3 and should be available in india at 8.5-9k. [Notice the A after P55 in the name. This represents the availability of these features and will be applicable to all socket boards].

Similar case for X58/790fx/790gx boards.


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

^^
Hey great news. Where you read this information..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> An advice to all those going for p55 setups, please dont buy the boards currently available. boards with USB 3.0 and SATA 6gpbs support have started to appear. you would rather wait for 10-15 days than regretting afterwards. And you dont have to pay any extra premium for these features, at least in gigabyte boards. the cheapest one is GA-P55A-UD3 which will be replacing GA-P55-UD3 and should be available in india at 8.5-9k. [Notice the A after P55 in the name. This represents the availability of these features and will be applicable to all socket boards].
> 
> Similar case for X58/790fx/790gx boards.


I had opted for gigabyte *GA-P55M-UD2* now what........


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

^^
Come on...! 
USB 3.0 is not the main thing in a computer. You can make-do with a 2.0. The 'core' product is the chipset and socket -- which is still P55/i5.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Come on...!
> USB 3.0 is not the main thing in a computer. You can make-do with a 2.0. The 'core' product is the chipset and socket -- which is still P55/i5.



Ya & we dont have 3.0 usb ryt now...


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

^Anyway you will buy next year. So, no need to worry. Till then all will be settled nicely.


----------



## rollcage (Dec 3, 2009)

we dont have 3.0 yet but will be there soon, but the point is .. it will take 6 months to see the right picture here, there are no usb 3.0 products yet and when boards will come it will be expensive. 
take a look at eSata we should have been buying those by now, but its so fkin expensive that we still buy the 1TB External with usb2.0 .. estata is more than 2k expensive who buy that only the one who know. and how long it has been since the eSata first came .. its frustrating at times.. I need to buy one more HDD now my harddisk is damm full man, but eStat .. wtf.
i think its a 6 month thing not a 2 week one. usb 3.0 is the future for sure and we need one, usb 2.0 is damm slow.

regards


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

^ Moreover is USB 3.0 backward compatible with USB2.0


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes..it is


----------



## itisravishankar (Dec 3, 2009)

USB 3.0 is more than 10 times faster than 2.0. it will be worth a premium.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2009)

Asus had released a usb 3.0 card around $25-30 which uses pci-e x1 slot


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> Asus had released a usb 3.0 card around $25-30 which uses pci-e x1 slot



is it available in india ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> USB 3.0 is more than 10 times faster than 2.0. it will be worth a premium.



 & what about the price of 3.0 Pen drive.....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

USB 3.0 maybe faster than USB2.0 by ten fold. But now, the bottle neck comes from memory and HDD speeds. And this means that we may not be able to see huge improvements in data transfer rate.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

^That is how they market it at least. I think real world increments may be more in the twice as good region. What about SATA 3.0, will that cause an increment in HDD write speeds?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

sata 3 again need sata 3 HDDs to utilize the potential. 

but again, there is a serious limitation. It's the speed with which HDD's arm can transfer data (signal).

sata3 will be very useful for something like WD black edition and raptors that are limited by sata2's bandwidth.


----------



## layzee (Dec 4, 2009)

It should be another year or so before SATA3 and USB 3.0 become mainstream


----------



## tkin (Dec 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> sata 3 again need sata 3 HDDs to utilize the potential.
> 
> but again, there is a serious limitation. It's the speed with which HDD's arm can transfer data (signal).
> 
> sata3 will be very useful for something like WD black edition and raptors that are limited by sata2's bandwidth.


I don't think so, only SSDs can cross the SATA2 Speed limit, since they are mostly(i mean all) out of reach its really no use getting SATA 3 now, it will be quite a few years for SSDs to hit the mainstream market, wasting money isn't needed, apart from SSDs most peripheral devices(all that use flash- like ipod, walkmans, cameras, pen drives) are yet to cross USB 2.0 limit so USB 3.0 is likewise useless, the technology needs to catch up first.


----------



## layzee (Dec 4, 2009)

SSDs are insanely pricey now (SATA3 models if available will be even more costlier)
Anyone who wants comparable performance can get a WD Velociraptor


----------



## tkin (Dec 4, 2009)

layzee said:


> SSDs are insanely pricey now (SATA3 models if available will be even more costlier)
> Anyone who wants comparable performance can get a WD Velociraptor


Or better go raid 0 with them, get similar speed at less than 50% price per GB.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

^That is a great option. RAID some WD Blue/Seagate 7200.12's and enjoy.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> is it available in india ??



I guess not. BTW, it was priced around $30 and it uses pci-e x4 slot & this card also has 2 sata 6gb ports .For pics and more details  

*www.maximumpc.com/article/news/exclusive_first_usb_30_and_sata_60_expansion_card_will_sell_30

*dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/usb3card/usb3_02_sm.jpg

*dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/usb3card/usb3_06_sm.jpg

WoW! It's one hell of a great card IMO


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2009)

topgear said:


> I guess not. BTW, it was priced around $30 and it uses pci-e x4 slot & this card also has 2 sata 6gb ports .For pics and more details
> 
> *www.maximumpc.com/article/news/exclusive_first_usb_30_and_sata_60_expansion_card_will_sell_30
> 
> ...


That's really cheap, provided USB 3.0 drives or SATA 3.0 drives will cost a fortune(SSDs).


----------



## spikygv (Dec 5, 2009)

Need a bit of help.

Is my SMPS "Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W" enough for radeon 4850 / GTS 250 ?
The processor will be an E7500.

Thanks.


----------



## layzee (Dec 5, 2009)

Might suffice if you don't OC


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

It probably will be sufficient, but I would not run my rig on a sub-par SMPS. Anyway, you make up the extra initial investment in terms of power savings, so what goes around comes around.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 5, 2009)

ok. is corsair cx400 enough or shall i get the vx450 ? 

i'm inclined to the vx450 but the street price here is 6k. Any shop in B'lore which gives it for 4k ?

offtopic : dang. pop got me a mac book. I cant believe he payed 50k for that stupid thing. The display is so inferior compared to my dell screen. And 9400GT , holy crap. Looks like i cant buy 4870. I'll have to settle with GTS 250 ( street price is 8k for 512mb version ! ) or 4850.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Try GolchaIT or Ankit Infotech on SP road. I would say, go non-Corsair. CM Real Power Pro 460W is just as good @ 3.5k. Make sure you buy Real Power Pro as many dealers may try to sell you Extreme power, which you already have. Just check with the warranty of this one and let us know. AFAIK, it is 5 years, but if it isn't, get the VX450W @ 4k, which has 5 year warranty.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks.

Just a thought. Can i use my current PSU if i take the radeon 4770 ?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2009)

yes. 500W should be enough for HD4770.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, the PSU can run it, but then again the same explanation holds about PSU's. A lower watted but highly efficient PSU > a higher watted low efficiency PSU.

so a CM Real Power Pro 460W >>> CM Extreme 500W.

For a 4770 however, I would not worry much. It is a low power consuming card anyway.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks. I'll go for hd4770 then.

Can anyone explain WHY the macbook costs so much even though its crappy ? OK , the Mac OS X is likable but other than that , what the hell ?


----------



## smltngs (Dec 6, 2009)

i want to play games at max 1280*1024 since i only have a 17 inch crt monitor..
so will 4850 or gts250 be a overkill to play at that resolution with all settings high
or can i go for one of them..
which one is better of the two at my settings..
please state pros and cons of these two cards..


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

4670 1GB is enough. Better is 9600GT. Don't expect much from Crysis though.


----------



## tkin (Dec 6, 2009)

smltngs said:


> i want to play games at max 1280*1024 since i only have a 17 inch crt monitor..
> so will 4850 or gts250 be a overkill to play at that resolution with all settings high
> or can i go for one of them..
> which one is better of the two at my settings..
> please state pros and cons of these two cards..


No, GTS250/ HD4850 won't be overkill, but you need to have a good SMPS(500W atleast- local cheap SMPS won't count). You can max out any game with those GPUs @ 1280x1024 with 4x/8xAA(except- Crysis).

HD4850:
Pros:
1.DirectX 10.1 support(with DX11, DX10.1 is dead, so its not a pro technically)

Cons:
1.Runs a bit hot.
2.No PhysX support.

GTS250:
Pros:
1.Has PhysX.
2.Runs comparatively cooler.

Cons:
1.No Dx10.1

In most game benchmarks GTS250 is marginally faster than HD4850,so you may like to get it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2009)

sagargv said:


> thanks. I'll go for hd4770 then.
> 
> Can anyone explain WHY the macbook costs so much even though its crappy ? OK , the Mac OS X is likable but other than that , what the hell ?





You really put your point across straight and clear. I like that. 

Honestly even I feel that the Apple Products (including the Macbook) are way way way over priced for their price. They have a niche market and am not really sure why people purchase their equipment for such exuberant prices. 

I tried the MacBook/iPhone/iPOD and found them really irritating to use. Way too over priced.


----------



## spartan_117 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi guys,
My dad's buying some PC's for his office and needs a reasonable configuration(for mostly buisness applications and the like.) the price limit is around 15K each.
could you all suggest some configs. Also as its gonna run ONLY buisness apps(NO games, movies etc.) plz post configs mebbe and AMD/Intel comparison if you got the time..and its pros and cons.no graphics cards needed.
So very low end configs will do..
Also note as its mostly for business concentrate mainly on the processor/ram bit...
PLZ post quickly as i need it urgently..Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2009)

> Hi guys,
> My dad's buying some PC's for his office and needs a reasonable configuration(for mostly buisness applications and the like.) the price limit is around 15K each.
> could you all suggest some configs. Also as its gonna run ONLY buisness apps(NO games, movies etc.) plz post configs mebbe and AMD/Intel comparison if you got the time..and its pros and cons.no graphics cards needed.
> So very low end configs will do..
> ...



Here goes ur config
1. AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.8 Ghz@ 2.8k
2. Biostar A785GE @ 3.4k
3. 2 GB Kingstone DDR2 800 MHz ram @ 1.85k (deltapage.com)
4. Seagare 250 GB @ 1.9k
5. Zebronics 17 inch ORD CRT @ 2.9k(deltapage.com)
6. Keyboard and Mouse @ 0.5k
7. Any good Cabinet with 450W PSU @ 1k
8. LG DVD Writer @ 1k

Total price is 15.4k. Street price is lower than that.


----------



## rulerofthecity (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello every1,
I am new to this forum.
I wish to upgrade my PC.
I need my PC for surfing, word processing and video/movies....but the performance shud be swift.
I plan to install win 7 and also dont want to upgrade my PC H/W for next 6 years, so please suggest me.
There are so many motherBoardss and processors that i am confused which 1 to buy.
*I need these things and my budget is 10-15k (Mumbai)*
*Processor - *
Shud I buy Intel or AMD? And which model frm them will be good for my use?
Need good cache.
*Motherboard -*
A good one which will not be obsolete in the near future.
*RAM -*
2-3 GB .. Is that a little too much for my kind of usage.
RAM has to be 1333Mhz
*HDD -*
250 GB
*Graphics card -*
256/128.. Please suggest 256 or 128....and which model if at all?
I am taking graphics card so that just in future i can play decent games like CS on my pc with out hassles.

Can u please give your valuable suggestion.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2009)

AMD Athlon II X2 240: 3k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H: 5.5k
Transcend 2x2Gb DDR3 1333MHz ram: 5.5k
Western Digital 500Gb sata2 HDD: 2.5k

the onboard 785G should be good enough for casual gaming.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2009)

rulerofthecity said:


> Hello every1,
> I am new to this forum.
> I wish to upgrade my PC.
> I need my PC for surfing, word processing and video/movies....but the performance shud be swift.
> ...



Desibond config is gr8 - Go with it .

If u r planning to use Linux (except UBUNTU) then u have to get basic nvidia graphics card ! 
Linux has less support on Ati except UBUNTU & SABAYON , other linux distros donot support


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> If u r planning to use Linux (except UBUNTU) then u have to get basic nvidia graphics card !
> Linux has less support on Ati except UBUNTU & SABAYON , other linux distros donot support



What Ubuntu doesn't run on ATI cards....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

It does run but ATI drivers are not refined. And if you pick some lesser known distro, then it will be a big headache and there is also a luck factor.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> What Ubuntu doesn't run on ATI cards....



Ubuntu 9 & above no problem , but distros like Mint , arch linux etc - which is mentioned


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 15, 2009)

Friends...
Help me out.
My mashi is in need of updating her pc.
She has scraped around Rs.12000-13000(max) for the purpose.
We will only change the cpu,mobo,ram,hdd,dvdrw and the smps(if possible,add a new mouse&keyboard).

Can anybody suggest something?
I have my final mbbs exam within a month so cant delve into much details at the momment myself.

Proposed usage:movies,music with an occasional game.
Oh,I am from Kolkata.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

And hey,a new cabby+psu(500w) combo may also cut it? Plz advise...we're real short of money....

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

And hey,a new cabby+psu(500w) combo may also cut it? Plz advise...we're real short of money....


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2009)

Have not you got that answer earlier by Anubis 



> Processor: Athlon II X2 240 - 3k
> Motherboard: Biostar A785GE - 3.3k(HD 4200 is a very good IGP. Plays HD with eaze and directX 10.1 complaint)
> RAM: Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz - 1.9k
> HDD: Seagate 500GB SATAII 7200.12 series- 2.4k
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1192342&postcount=465


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 16, 2009)

topgear said:


> Have not you got that answer earlier by Anubis
> 
> 
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1192342&postcount=465



yes i did bro....
but here now i have revised the budget to 12-13k,u see...and so cant afford the gigabyte psu as suggested....
isnt there a good 500w psu bundled with a cabby?shud be enuf for such a rig in my opinion?


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2009)

Most cabby comes bundled with 400-450W generic PSU. They may provide all required juice to the above mentioned rig but as their efficiency is low they will consume much power. 

If you want something cheap then you can get Colorsit 450 PSU which is around Rs. 1K and will suffice for the above mentioned rig. For the cheapest psu look for zebronics sata power plus 450W around 400-500 bucks. For HDD get 320GB one. It will save around 200-300 bucks.

For Ram get 1GB one if you are going to get the colorsit psu. It will save you around 600-700 bucks.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2009)

Guys, will HD5770 suffice for 1440x900 gamin'? I'm really moved by DX11. Is worth buyin' a DX11 card?


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup, It should suffice for most games with their all glory except crysis 

Actually you can compare HD5570 gfx cards performance with GTX260 or HD4870 and on some games it performed close ( or even passed ) to HD4890 and GTX 275. So It's not a bad buy at all 

On power consumption front It consumes 20-30 watts less than GTX 260. So you can go for it


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, will HD5770 suffice for 1440x900 gamin'? I'm really moved by DX11. Is worth buyin' a DX11 card?



if u dont have patience then buy it....

DX11 will be hot in 2010-11 
& if u will change 2 other card...soon then wait....for 5850 to come down


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 19, 2009)

^Oh yeah? Sh*t! Then I'll buy HD6850 . Yeah, ye'r right. What's so-called "big" difference between DX10 or DX9 and DX11, right? BTW, I'm not into HD-gamin'. So, GF9800GTX+ should do it's job till Crysis 2.


----------



## abhi1301 (Dec 19, 2009)

GUys need help !!!!11

I have a system wid the following config : 

AMD athlon 3000+ 
1 gb RAm (freq unknown)
XFX 256 MB gfx card as I rem it was 6200 GT

The ques is .. I wish to chnage my current 17" CRT monitor to a 22/24 LCD panel with full HD .. 

Main usage is Movies(Divx downloads) and internet surfing .. 

will my curent system support the full HD efficiently or I should look lfor an hardware upgrade as well

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------

GUys need help !!!!11

I have a system wid the following config : 

AMD athlon 3000+ 
1 gb RAm (freq unknown)
XFX 256 MB gfx card as I rem it was 6200 GT

The ques is .. I wish to chnage my current 17" CRT monitor to a 22/24 LCD panel with full HD .. 

Main usage is Movies(Divx downloads) and internet surfing .. 

will my curent system support the full HD efficiently or I should look lfor an hardware upgrade as well


----------



## desiibond (Dec 20, 2009)

what is your motherboard model number?


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 20, 2009)

I need to upgrade my processor , Motherboard and Ram . 

Budget = 8k.

I know i will get a low end configuration but help


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2009)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I need to upgrade my processor , Motherboard and Ram .
> 
> Budget = 8k.
> 
> I know i will get a low end configuration but help



Extend ur budget to 10K then u ll have good config


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 20, 2009)

Gimme a config for 10 K .


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 20, 2009)

AMD Athlon II X2  240  - 3000
Gigabyte AMD 785G mobo - 4500
2 GB DDR2 RAM - 2000

Total: 9500

Arun


----------



## raj_v1982 (Dec 21, 2009)

can any one give me the review, test and box contents of cooler master extreme powersupply 600watts, I am getting it on Christmas eve


----------



## abhi1301 (Dec 21, 2009)

@ desibond : My motherboard is Asus A8 NE


----------



## rulerofthecity (Dec 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> AMD Athlon II X2 240: 3k
> Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H: 5.5k
> Transcend 2x2Gb DDR3 1333MHz ram: 5.5k
> Western Digital 500Gb sata2 HDD: 2.5k
> ...




Thank you for your prompt reply .
I upgraded my system with the following hardware this weekend.
AMD Athlon II X2 250 3.01GHz...(240 was not available)
+
Asus m2n68-am se2
= 5000
WD 320Gb SATA = 1850
2X2GB 800 mhz Kingston Ram = 3850 ..(wanted to put 1066mhz ram...but again availability was a problem...and availability of my time was another problem so had to settle for 800 mhz)

Which one is better Transcend or Kingston for buying a RAM?

I installed Windows 7 and system is running smoothly .

Review:
I must say this Asus mother board is good .


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2009)

@ abhi1301 - Get a gfx like Powercolor HD4350 512MB around Rs. 2K

@ *sakumar79 *- Gigabyte's 785 mobos are not that cheap - Can you mention the model name ??

@ *xtremevicky709* - Get Biostar 785G mobo ( with DDR2 Support ) around 3.4K.
Get Athlon II X4 620 around 5K.
Get 2x 1 GB Ram around 2K.

@ *raj_v1982* - CM's 2nd generation 600W psu are somewhat OK. But if you can change your christmas gift then get Corsair VX450W  Here's a review :
*web.archive.org/web/20060427102835/*www.jonnyguru.com/PSU/eXtremePower600W/

@ *rulerofthecity* - Quality wise both ram are good but transcend has lower latency compared to Kingston in it's value 800 Mhz segment.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 21, 2009)

@Topgear, It is MA785GM-US2H and the price is taken from *www.deltapage.com/ (it is DDR2 model - the DDR3 model is 6k)

Arun


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2009)

rulerofthecity said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply .
> I upgraded my system with the following hardware this weekend.
> AMD Athlon II X2 250 3.01GHz...(240 was not available)
> +
> ...


 
among Transcend and Kingston, get whichever is cheaper. I have used both and they lasted really really long.


----------



## itisravishankar (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi. I am buying 5 new PCs for starting an internet cafe in my hometown. There is too much power cut here so i was considering an atom/ion based solution so that i get more backup from inverter-battery system.

i was searching the internet and found Dell inspiron Zino desktop. The config is

Intel atom processor single-core 1.6 ghz
1 gb ram
160 gb harddisk
kb+mouse
dvd writer
dell 17 inch lcd monitor

the total cost is rs. 16000 including taxes.

Is this config all right? Are there any other options available? If i could get an ion based system or a dual core atom processor for slightly higher price then it would be great.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> Hi. I am buying 5 new PCs for starting an internet cafe in my hometown. There is too much power cut here so i was considering an atom/ion based solution so that i get more backup from inverter-battery system.
> 
> i was searching the internet and found Dell inspiron Zino desktop. The config is
> 
> ...



which place u gona start ?? 

but if u r getting atom based CPU - if the customers uses multi tasking then it ll be problem get low power systems based on the calculation 

Here is the link 

*www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2009)

how about this all in one setup: *shopap.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/cont...-category-id=89F69528680940138B773CB5BC2CBC47


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

^^ it doesn't have DVD RW ??


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> @Topgear, It is MA785GM-US2H and the price is taken from *www.deltapage.com/ (it is DDR2 model - the DDR3 model is 6k)
> 
> Arun



Thanks for informing buddy


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ it doesn't have DVD RW ??


yes. it doesn't. But why do you need a writer in every terminal of internet centre?

and also, what's the max budget for each system? 

Is it okay to use thin clients.


----------



## mac555 (Dec 23, 2009)

is my hard disk going to crash.....what is with the yellow bar...


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2009)

mac555 said:


> is my hard disk going to crash.....what is with the yellow bar...


Does it look like this?? Then its OK, its a seagate bug and shows with every Seagate HDD(SATA), if other fields are yellow then its a problem and it can crash.

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/3056/20091223201828.png

And please upload images here: *imageshack.us/ 
digit forum corrupts images.


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2009)

^^
What is that tool.


----------



## tkin (Dec 23, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> What is that tool.


HDTune Pro (unfair edition) 
Software used to capture is Faststone Capture (unfair edition)


----------



## asingh (Dec 24, 2009)

^^ Got it, now. Thanks...!


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2009)

My friend wants a gaming PC around 40k, DX11 is not needed and he also needs a small monitor(17"-19") so this is what I suggested:

Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
4GB DDR3 1333MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 5.5k 
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.3k
Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
LG 17" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 4.1k
Sapphire HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.9k
APC 650VA @ 3k

Please comment and make suggestions.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 27, 2009)

^ why he wants a small display, still atleast 19" should be considered


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ why he wants a small display, still atleast 19" should be considered


He's nuts !! But hey, its his money not mine.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 28, 2009)

^^ hey yeah 19 should be normal na ??


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ hey yeah 19 should be normal na ??


He's a total idiot, what about the rest of the rig?? I've never used a GB mobo myself, so wondering about the quality and lifetime.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 28, 2009)

GB main boards are good and sturdy, my first one was from it and now with my friend, still in use and its almost 7years old.


----------



## asingh (Dec 28, 2009)

tkin said:


> He's a total idiot, what about the rest of the rig?? I've never used a GB mobo myself, so wondering about the quality and lifetime.



Good decent reliable.


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 28, 2009)

ya..gb mobo r reliable


----------



## spartan_117 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey guyz, i've got a crazy problem!
i need a GAMING laptop for around 35-40k
its gotta be a branded one and not an assembled on could you all suggest me some good models with specs and prices?
(and not its gotta be a laptop and not a desktop..)


----------



## techmaniack (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Guys i'm looking out for anew PC
Purpose: Audio/Video editing, Software Development &Games
Budget:Upto INR 30K(excluding monitor)
{what i have decided yet...}
CPU: AMD PHENOM II X4 965BE/955BE
motherboard: ASUS M4a785 TD V-EV or MSI NF980-G65
Ram: 2GB DDR3 Transcend/Corsair
HDD: seagate 500GB
Cabinet: please suggest
PSU: please suggest

i just want some knowledge and ofcourse some valuable comments about this config(especially CPU and board).
whether this config would be cool till two or three years from now(atleast)???

Give some comments abt AMD Opteron series...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2010)

techmaniack said:


> Hey Guys i'm looking out for anew PC
> Purpose: Audio/Video editing, Software Development &Games
> Budget:Upto INR 30K(excluding monitor)
> {what i have decided yet...}
> ...



My suggestion is
*Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 7.7k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 2.4k
Zebronics Bijli Cabinet @ 1.4k
**Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
**XFX HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.4k or **Zotac GTX260 896MB GDDR3 @ 9.5k
BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
Seagate 500 GB Sata @ 2.3k
*
total is 36.3k

Now you can reduce your price by goinfg for the below mentioned alternatives
*Phenom II X4 925 2.8GHz @ 6.7k
and **XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
*


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

Better buy a better PSU like Corsair VX450W @ 4k. GTX260 and 4870 are seriously power hogging.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ +1 or else get HD5770 which consumes power less than even a 9800GT


----------



## techmaniack (Jan 10, 2010)

AMD phenom2 X4 965 BE @7.7k???
10 days back it was 9.6K!!!


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

techmaniack said:


> AMD phenom2 X4 965 BE @7.7k???
> 10 days back it was 9.6K!!!


NONONO! It is 8.9k. Best buy would be Phenom II X4 955BE 3.2GHz @ 8k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 10, 2010)

techmaniack said:


> AMD phenom2 X4 965 BE @7.7k???
> 10 days back it was 9.6K!!!



Its a steal , dont trust ! 8.3K inc Tax is OG price


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 12, 2010)

whats the main difference between these boards 
1. GA-X58A-UD5
2. GA-EX58-UD5
am not able to find even going through them on website, and also whats the price difference.


----------



## techmaniack (Jan 15, 2010)

OK so the AMD PhenomII X4 965BE is at INR 8.3k...
could you please give the contact name of Shop name of a genuine dealer at Lamington road(coz i am from Pune), as i'd be going there with my friend to buy a new PC.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> whats the main difference between these boards
> 1. GA-X58A-UD5
> 2. GA-EX58-UD5
> am not able to find even going through them on website, and also whats the price difference.



1. *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3304

2. *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2958


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 15, 2010)

^ yeah I got it.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys!

I want to buy two laptops, one for my sister and the other for me. As I am out of touch with hardware for quite some time, I am in desperate need of some good advices.

As my sister is doing Architecture, she basically needs a Laptop for her studies where she will be using AutoCad, Photoshop and such softwares.

For me, I love experementing with new softwares, playing high end games, video editing and like to go for the latest tech.

My preferred brand is Dell although I can try others if I get a good bargain. So please recommend.

BTW, I heard there is a whole new range of processor from Intel called the i3,i5 & i7. Whats the difference between these and the C2D's and which is the one I should go for.

Thank you.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2010)

For your sister's laptop go for* Acer Aspire 5542G*. It is a very good laptop for the work u have mentioned and also having a good graphics card for casual gaming . The Gfx card will also help in different softwares u have mentioned.

Here goes it config
Price is 36.5k (check gadgetguru website)


Turion-II Dual Core M500 (2.2 Ghz,1 MB L2)
   ATI Mobility Radeon 512MB 4570 HD GDDR3
   AMD M880G Chipset
   3 GB DDR2 RAM upgradable up to 8 GB
   15.6" HD-LED(Max Res 1366X768)
   DVD Writer,
 320 GB HDD
  -BT, MultiCR
   FPR, Gigabit LAN
   WebCam, 4 x USB Ports,
   Dolby Stereo Speakers
   HDMI, 6 Cell,Linux, 1Yr,CC
For your gaming go for HP Pavilion DV6-2005AX (Rs44000) (AMD Turon II based)
Price is around Rs 44k (check priceindia website)
Config
* Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
    * 15.6″ inch (1366×768 Pixels) HD LCD Display
    * AMD Turion II M500 Processor (2.2 GHz, 1MB L2 Cache)
    * ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 1GB GDDR3 Dedicated Graphics card
    * 4GB RAM DDR2 800 MHz
    * 320Gb Hard Disk
    * DVD Writer
    * Intel 802.11 a/b/g/n Wi-Fi
    * Bluetooth 2.0
    * WebCam with Integrated Microphone
    * Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers
    * 5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader
    * Fingerprint Reader
    * 4 USB 2.0 ports, VGA, stereo microphone in, stereo headphone/line out, HDMI, power connector, RJ-45, RJ-11
    * 6-cell Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery
    * Weight – 2.59 kg

Both the laptop I have suggested is based on AMD Turon II processors. Now I know that a lot of people have allergy with AMD processors. *But the new Turon II series processors are much more efficient in power consumption as they are based on 45 nm fabrication process. Their performance is better than C2D600, the Core2Duo processor available within 50k range in India.*

For your laptop ATI mobility radeon 4650 with 1 GB GDDR3 memory is gr8. Its performance is on the per with Nvidia GTS 250M, plus u get Dx10.1


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2010)

@ go4saket

Hi buddy

You should go for dell studio 15 with core i3 processors.Check out dell.co.in and customize yourself.

The i3 is way better than turion so stick with intel.

The core i3 350m along with ati4570 costs around 40k and with ati4350 costs 35k.

visit dell.co.in and customize the studio 15 as per your needs.

I think it even has a radeon 4670 as an option along with an even better core i5 processor but will cost around 50k.


----------



## techie_85 (Jan 24, 2010)

*AM2 Processors*

Are there any good AM2 processors left in the market, I have an AM2 mobo with 2gb RAM, I am planning to buy another 2 GB DDR2 Ram now.

My processor is pretty old and I would be upgrading it in about 2 to 3 months, so are there any good AM2/AM2+ processors available in the market, 

If only AM3 processors are available, then buying ddr2 ram may become a mistake.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2010)

@ techie_85

hi buddy

No point in buying am2 proccys and i guess there's none left in the market.The am2+ sockets do support am3 processors due to the ddr2 memory controller in the later.

You have to update the bios of your board and look for a good am3 proccy according to your budget.

You should go for the athlon 2 x4 620 in my opinion.

But you can always change the board and opt for one based on socket am3 and buy ddr3 ram for better performance as ddr2 ram prices are increasing enormously.


----------



## techie_85 (Jan 25, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ techie_85
> 
> hi buddy
> 
> No point in buying am2 proccys and i guess there's none left in the market.The am2+ sockets do support am3 processors due to the ddr2 memory controller in the later.



My mb is am2 . I don't think it supports am3, it supports am2+ after Bios update.



> But you can always change the board and opt for one based on socket am3 and buy ddr3 ram for better performance as ddr2 ram prices are increasing enormously.


My original plan was to spent 5k on proccy and 2k on a 2 gb ram. I already have a 2 gb ddr2 ram, so I was thinking I could get a good processor and a 4 GB ram for 7K. But buying AM3 setup would cost me around 12K  (3K for MB, 5k for proc and 4K for RAM).
This upgrading stuff is a headache


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2010)

@ techie_85

buddy can you tell the board model number and its manufacturer.


----------



## techie_85 (Jan 25, 2010)

Its a Gigabyte GA M61SME, 
*www.gigabyte.com.au/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2507


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2010)

> Its a Gigabyte GA M61SME,
> *www.gigabyte.com.au/Support/M...ProductID=2507


You are lucky buddy. This board supports all the latest Phenom II and Athlon II processors. Please check urself from CPU support list of this mobo *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2507#anchor_os

@5k, u should go for the AMD athlon II 620 Quad core processor. In fact market price is lower. Ur board even support AThlon II 635 and even Phenom II 965, the most powerful Phenom processor. So go for the new range of AM3 processors.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Jan 26, 2010)

*can u find 1 for me......*

Guys would u plz help me in finding the model as per my config..

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/sweatingbullets.gif Processor : core2duo  above 3GHz 

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif motherboard*forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/sad00000.gifwhat type of MB is preferred)
1) 4 pci slot 4 RAM slot (ddr3)
                  or
    4 pci slots 4 RAM slots (ddr2)         if the cost variation is minimum between DDR3 n DDR2....DDR3 board will b preferable

2) HDMI port

3) 2 sata port (latest)

4) 5.1 sound card or 7.1 sound card (if cost variation is mini)

5) usb2.0   front and back 6

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/cool0000.gif good looking Cabinet (with SMPS supporting the above) 

 *forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/bleh0000.gif and a minimum cost and best performance graphics card which supports all games


how much does the above configuration costs (affordable cost)


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2010)

Let us know how much you can spend ??


----------



## techie_85 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cilus said:


> @5k, u should go for the AMD athlon II 620 Quad core processor. In fact market price is lower. Ur board even support AThlon II 635 and even Phenom II 965, the most powerful Phenom processor. So go for the new range of AM3 processors.



Unfortunately, it doesn't support them, look at the last colums were it says 'N/A', that means it doesn't support those processors.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey any other brand in PSU which i can buy instead of VX450

how is this CM Extreme Power  PLus 500W (2.8k)
& Tagan TG-500 U37 (3k) 

r they worth coz they r cheaper than 4k VX450

moreover how is this strontium RAM(??new brand) they r also cheaper the 4GB DDR3
is cheaper than G-Skill & Corsair...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 26, 2010)

^never go for CM Extreme series PSU, from my personal experience.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2010)

@ KaranTh85 - you can opt for gigabyte superb 460W psu as an cheap alternative of vx450.

Never heard of that brand - better stick with transcend, kingston, zion, corsair, ocz, g-skill rams


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ KaranTh85 - you can opt for gigabyte superb 460W psu as an cheap alternative of vx450.



thanx...u mean after VX450 i can depend on Gigabyte 460W.....well how about Tagan PSU as quoted above..????



topgear said:


> Never heard of that brand - better stick with transcend, kingston, zion, corsair, ocz, g-skill rams



I also dont know abt them but read it in CHIP Jan 2010 Issue


----------



## asingh (Jan 27, 2010)

^^
Strontium uses Hynix chips -- so is all right. Tagan is a good PSU company.


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Strontium uses Hynix chips -- so is all right. Tagan is a good PSU company.


And know what, the sales executive of Strontium is actually a member here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=908808



> "My name is Sumit Khemani and I am a Sales Executive for Strontium Technology.
> 
> Strontium is the largest manufacturer of PC Memory modules in Singapore. Quality wise, we start where other brands stop. We use only “Major Brand” (Hynix) chips, which have a very low production line and field failure rate. These are the chips used by Dell, HP and Compaq in their systems. Module houses marking their own brand on the chips use leftover and uTT chips to assemble modules under their own brand.
> 
> ...



From this article here: *forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1124468.html

Website: *www.strontium.biz/ (wonder why it does not show up in google)


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2010)

@ KaranTh85 - Looks like strontium is a good brand though make sure about the service centers in your local area.

Never used tagan psu's personally but heard that they are good enough - so if you can get a tagan 500W psu around 3k - grab it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ KaranTh85 - Looks like strontium is a good brand though make sure about the service centers in your local area.
> 
> Never used tagan psu's personally but heard that they are good enough - so if you can get a tagan 500W psu around 3k - grab it



ya as u can c in my siggy..the config which i m going 2 build....so i was looking for 
cheap alternative for VX450...
now i think i go with gigabyte 460W


----------



## asingh (Jan 28, 2010)

^^
I would still suggest stick to Corsair...else Tagan, or Silverstone (not available in India). I would not sail my boat on a Gigabyte PSU. Their forte is motherboards..!


----------



## ganeshravi (Jan 28, 2010)

hi guys... its been a really long time since i posted here in tis site... 
E8400 |cooler master Gemin II|MSI P45 Neo-F|corsair 2x1GB 800Mhz DDR2|corsair vx450w|WD 250GB|palit HD4850.. this was my previous configuration.... 

So, i've had the time and patience to save up some money and i got myself this rig:
Q9650|cooler master Gemin II|Asus P5Q-Pro|corsair 2x2GB 1066Mhz 8500 Dominator memory modules|WD 250GB + Seagate 1.5TB HDD|corsair HX750w|MSI GTX295|CM 690 Cabinet.

So i still havent got a new monitor and i'm currently running on a HPvp15s... yes, yes I know i'm insulting my rig... so i've zeroed out on two monitors.... Dell 24" 2409W and Samsung 23" P2350.... which one should i go for?? and about the cabinet, i was thinkin about the CM HAF 922... any comments on that??? i need a cabinet that is well ventilated.... the GTX295 gets pretty damn HOT!


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> ya as u can c in my siggy..the config which i m going 2 build....so i was looking for
> cheap alternative for VX450...
> now i think i go with gigabyte 460W



If you are going to get the components mentioned in your siggy then the system will be a solid one and like asigh said if you can get corsair vx450w then it would be the best match for your rig 

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 AM ----------




ganeshravi said:


> hi guys... its been a really long time since i posted here in tis site...
> E8400 |cooler master Gemin II|MSI P45 Neo-F|corsair 2x1GB 800Mhz DDR2|corsair vx450w|WD 250GB|palit HD4850.. this was my previous configuration....
> 
> So, i've had the time and patience to save up some money and i got myself this rig:
> ...



For monitor -  go for the 1st one.

For cabby - HAF 922 is a very good cabby and it has very good cable management & if you want something cheap then cm690 is another well ventilated cabby you can go fo


----------



## ganeshravi (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ thanks topgear... but why the dell and why not the samsung?? any specific reason??  i had a look at both of them yesterday.... the samsung is shiny and glossy while the dell is not.... and i'm a fan of glossy stuff... 

and about the cabby, i already have the CM690 and i'm lookin for somethin else more....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> If you are going to get the components mentioned in your siggy then the system will be a solid one and like asigh said if you can get corsair vx450w then it would be the best match for your rig



Ya I know but i m in a tight budget of 40-45k..dats y...so worried


----------



## asingh (Jan 29, 2010)

ganeshravi said:


> hi guys... its been a really long time since i posted here in tis site...
> E8400 |cooler master Gemin II|MSI P45 Neo-F|corsair 2x1GB 800Mhz DDR2|corsair vx450w|WD 250GB|palit HD4850.. this was my previous configuration....
> 
> So, i've had the time and patience to save up some money and i got myself this rig:
> ...



Wow..that..GTX295 looks really nice. But was just curious, why you went from LGA775 - P45 to LGA775 - P45. You will hardly see a performance jump going from E8400 to the Q9650 unless you needed the quad for multi tasking. Your 'base' system is still the same, though the GPU will punch more FPS for sure. OC that quad well. 

The current CM690 you have, is really good. It is well ventilated. I am using it for my system and it keeps things nice and cool. If you really want to compliment your high - end rig  -- then go full ATX and pick the HAF 932. Nothing beats this cabinet. So roomy and interior. Has a back plate cut-out for bolt-down OEM HSF installation without removing the motheboard. Else look at other full ATX. You have the best mid tower in its class, no use getting another mid tower chassis, go full ATX or remain at CM690. 



topgear said:


> If you are going to get the components mentioned in your siggy then the system will be a solid one and like asigh said if you can get corsair vx450w then it would be the best match for your rig



Yes this is right. Karan, do understand, please compromise on any component BUT the PSU. Get cheaper RAM, wait a while to get the OEM HSF, cheaper card -- but get the best PSU. Reliable. You have been on this forum a while, you know the issues with cheap PSUs.



ganeshravi said:


> ^^ thanks topgear... but why the dell and why not the samsung?? any specific reason??  i had a look at both of them yesterday.... the samsung is shiny and glossy while the dell is not.... and i'm a fan of glossy stuff...


DELL S2409W has HDMI input and with the Samsung one you do not get a DVI cable bundled. Also I have also been an advocate of DELL for their excellent customer service. And I do not like the glossy finish on monitors -- too tacky for me. Same finish Samsung puts on their cell phones. Am using a DELL S2409W, and you can read a review about it here.



KaranTh85 said:


> Ya I know but i m in a tight budget of 40-45k..dats y...so worried



What quotations have you gotten for your hypothetical rig..post them here please.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2010)

asigh said:


> Yes this is right. Karan, do understand, please compromise on any component BUT the PSU. Get cheaper RAM, wait a while to get the OEM HSF, cheaper card -- but get the best PSU. Reliable. You have been on this forum a while, you know the issues with cheap PSUs.


Oh no dat means i have 2 go with VX450 -? its 4k).I can get it but will it not increase my budget.



asigh said:


> What quotations have you gotten for your hypothetical rig..post them here please.


well the last time i visited LT in Dec2009 @ dat time it close to 44k....
after all i m buying in March2010....so keeping my fingers crossed...to get a good config


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 29, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hey any other brand in PSU which i can buy instead of VX450
> 
> how is this CM Extreme Power  PLus 500W (2.8k)
> & Tagan TG-500 U37 (3k)
> ...



A BIG NO to CM Exp 500W

the Tagan PSU is still okay...

strontium has good okay reviews, well it's safe to buy, iw du get Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5k instead

For PSU, get COrsair CX400W @ 3.1k if u dont wanna go for VX450W....
Or CM Real Power 460W @ 3.5k


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2010)

@ karanTH85 - here's some alternative for you 

Seasonic 380W around 2.5-2.77K
Seasonic 430W around Rs. 3.5-37K

@ ganeshravi - read what asigh said about that monitor and add to it slightly better image quality while viewing HD contents using HDMI


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ karanTH85 - here's some alternative for you
> 
> Seasonic 380W around 2.5-2.77K
> Seasonic 430W around Rs. 3.5-37K
> ...



I wanna buy Seasonic S12II 380W for my bro if it is for Rs.2.5K/- and comes with 5 year warranty.....


----------



## ganeshravi (Jan 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> Wow..that..GTX295 looks really nice. But was just curious, why you went from LGA775 - P45 to LGA775 - P45. You will hardly see a performance jump going from E8400 to the Q9650 unless you needed the quad for multi tasking. Your 'base' system is still the same, though the GPU will punch more FPS for sure. OC that quad well.
> 
> The current CM690 you have, is really good. It is well ventilated. I am using it for my system and it keeps things nice and cool. If you really want to compliment your high - end rig  -- then go full ATX and pick the HAF 932. Nothing beats this cabinet. So roomy and interior. Has a back plate cut-out for bolt-down OEM HSF installation without removing the motheboard. Else look at other full ATX. You have the best mid tower in its class, no use getting another mid tower chassis, go full ATX or remain at CM690.
> 
> ...



firstly i was jus lookin for a GFX bump... but one thing lead to another and i landed up with tis rig...  I wanted to go for the i7, but i wanted the best in class... and the 965 costed a fortune... so settled for the Q9650... 

so as far as the components, i had to wait about a couple of days cos the stores here didnt have such high end components off hand except the Mobo and the memory...

quotations i got:
Proccy- Q9650 : ~Rs.17,500/-, paid Rs.18,100/- (i was informed it was not available in India and needs to be shipped, thus the variable rate.. didnt have the patience to check if they were bluffing or not, was jus too exited while gettin the rig..)
Mobo- Asus P5Q Pro : Rs.9,400/-
Memory Modules - CMD4GX2M2A1066C5 4GB kit : Rs.8,200/-
GFX- MSI GTX295 : Rs.30,500/- 
PSU- Corsair HX750W : Rs.8,100/-
HArdisk- Seagate 1.5GB HDD : Rs.6,700/-
Backup- APC 1100VA : Rs: 4,700/- (this is proving worthless.. provides less than 2mins for me, the 1.5KVA was way too out of budget)

i totally paid ~86k...

i sold the older components for 14k... so effectively the price came to 72k for me.... 

i kept the PSU, 250GB HDD and the cabby from the old rig... 

and one more thing... when everything is loaded on the HX750W, a red LED glows behind the GFX (this card requires hell a lot of juice to run!!!)... so i'm actually usin the HX750W especially for the GFX and the VX450W for the rest of the components... will this lead to any problems??

How much does the 932 comes to?? the 922 costs around 7k here... and i thought bothe 932 and 922 were full towers... and i wanted a full ATX... so 922 is now ruled out.... 

ok.... so dell 24" it is... will have to go and check the rates today....

PS: is there any chance of pluggin in a Plasma screen? i have a 40" samsung LED TV at home....


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> Seasonic 380W around 2.5-2.77K



better than Gigabyte Superb 460W?  is it 80% certified? that 5yrs warranty is nice. peace of mind.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2010)

^^it's Seasonic 380W I presume 80+ too .....

Gigabyte 460W is a great PSU too, and in reviews it produces 80% and upwards efficiency


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2010)

ganeshravi said:


> firstly i was jus lookin for a GFX bump... but one thing lead to another and i landed up with tis rig...  I wanted to go for the i7, but i wanted the best in class... and the 965 costed a fortune... so settled for the Q9650...
> 
> so as far as the components, i had to wait about a couple of days cos the stores here didnt have such high end components off hand except the Mobo and the memory...
> 
> ...



You can run the whole system on one TX750. Sell the VX450 or use it else where. No point for two PSUs. I am using a TX650 for cross fire on HD4890x2. Even one of them uses more than a HD5870.

HAF 932 is like 8.5K. Great full tower. 

You can connect the plasma screen using HDMI connector.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 30, 2010)

my cabby died to day , power button failed, tried to open top cover to check what went wrong, I broke open it(its a crap iball handle type cabby), found micro-switch has failed, so temporarily used reset switch for that,
so please suggest me cheap yet spacious cabinets and a better built quality please 3-4 models in and around 1000-1500k, i have use this system till it does not die its natural death, with my proposed new system-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123835


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2010)

Get Zebronics Bijli cabby - without smps you should be able to get this around 1.1K 

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------




Revolution said:


> I wanna buy Seasonic S12II 380W for my bro if it is for Rs.2.5K/- and comes with 5 year warranty.....





Sam.Shab said:


> better than Gigabyte Superb 460W?  is it 80% certified? that 5yrs warranty is nice. peace of mind.





comp@ddict said:


> ^^it's Seasonic 380W I presume 80+ too .....
> 
> Gigabyte 460W is a great PSU too, and in reviews it produces 80% and upwards efficiency



Guys here is the model number and link :

S12II-380Bronze(SS-380GB Active PFC) - it's 80 plus bronze certified

It has 3 years of warranty.

And the +12V rail rating is 27A and comes with one 6 pin gfx card connector and the 460W model comes with both 6 pin and 8 pin gfx card connector 

Here are the main features :

*80PLUS® Bronze Certified High Efficiency *
*Highly Reliable 105℃ Japanese Brand Capacitor *
Ample +12V Outputs 
*Active Power Factor Correction [99% PF Typical] *
Double Forward Converter Design   
Smart & Silent Fan Control [S2FC] 
*12cm Ball Bearing Cooling Fan   *
*Soft-Mount Rubber Cushions* 
Universal Video Card Support   
All-in-One DC Cabling Design     
*Patented Easy Swap Connector   *
Universal AC Input [Full Range] 
Ultra Ventilation [Honeycomb Structure] 
*3 Year Warranty  *


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks top gear, is it still available, anyways any other better models would be better,


----------



## Revolution (Jan 31, 2010)

topgear said:


> S12II-380Bronze(SS-380GB Active PFC) - it's 80 plus bronze certified
> 
> It has 3 years of warranty.



Thought it has 5 year warranty cos saw on the TE forum and at primeabgb.....
Yesterday went to Tirupati Kolkata but unfortunately they said that they are not selling that PSU any more.....
BTW,do u know who sell that PSU at that price(Rs.2.5K-2.7K) except Tirurati in Kolkata?
Please no online!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> thanks top gear, is it still available, anyways any other better models would be better,



check out CM Elite 310. add 2 fans from ur old cabby & u gt a spacious & well ventilated cabby for around 15-1.6k


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm looking for a 15.6" notebook which will cost me around 30K inclusive of all. It should have the following:
Core2Duo / Core i3 proc
2GB/3GB DDR3 ram
320GB HDD
Intel X4500 MHD graphics
keyboard with numpad
webcam, bluetooth and wifi
Free DOS / Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

I have shortlisted a few laptops as listed below:

Lenovo Value Line G550 295894Q - Free DOS - 29K (incl. all)
Dell Inspiron 1564 Laptop - Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit , backpack and shipping (no Complete Cover) - 35K (incl. all)
Dell Inspiron 1545 Laptop - Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit , backpack and shipping (no Complete Cover) - 36.5K (incl. all)
Acer Aspire 5738 - 32.5K (incl. all)

Any idea on the availability of Lenovo Value Line G560 and it's price in India?
I would appreciate you guys can tell me which one to choose from the above or if there is any other model that you think would be better than the ones mentioned above. I dont have any brand preference as long as the product is good and has all the requirements mentioned above.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok that looks cool, even I had it in my mind, how is the interior quality, hope no sharp edges.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ok that looks cool, even I had it in my mind, how is the interior quality, hope no sharp edges.



i myself not own 1 yet, but from reviews, only sharp edge is in the PSU mounting area which may give u a few cuts. looks cool even without any LED fans. only negative point is, its nt toolfree.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 31, 2010)

^ what about 334 one, as I want use it after my present rig dies and replace it with amd cpu+amd chipset on board gpu board,however on its site it says of some restrictions of height for cpu cooler and gfx length and height, if it is admissible for normal mid range type rig then I would get it


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 31, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ what about 334 one, as I want use it after my present rig dies and replace it with amd cpu+amd chipset on board gpu board,however on its site it says of some restrictions of height for cpu cooler and gfx length and height, if it is admissible for normal mid range type rig then I would get it



Elite 334 wil cost in excess of 2k. ask krow abt 334. he know abt it much better. & as for gfx & hsf, HD58*0 should fit as cabby is spacy. but hsf may create problem if u choose the large 1s like Thor's Hammer for example.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> thanks top gear, is it still available, anyways any other better models would be better,



It's available in techshop.in and now it's 2.9K but actual market price on the shops may be a little less 



Revolution said:


> Thought it has 5 year warranty cos saw on the TE forum and at primeabgb.....
> Yesterday went to Tirupati Kolkata but unfortunately they said that they are not selling that PSU any more.....
> BTW,do u know who sell that PSU at that price(Rs.2.5K-2.7K) except Tirurati in Kolkata?
> Please no online!



It has 3 yeras warranty as written on data-sheet 

No buddy - you can get it by only ordering online as Tirupati guys told you it's not available is veryu little chance you could find it in any shop - search in the big shops and ou can also try asking thunder02.dragon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ karanTH85 - here's some alternative for you
> 
> Seasonic 380W around 2.5-2.77K
> Seasonic 430W around Rs. 3.5-37K



gr8....i had an impression dat a minimum 500W PSU is needed for my config...but 
if seasonic 430W or Gigabyte 460W can handle my config then its well & gud....


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2010)

topgear said:


> u can also try asking thunder02.dragon.



I already asked.
But still no reply.....


----------



## asingh (Feb 1, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> gr8....i had an impression dat a minimum 500W PSU is needed for my config...but
> if seasonic 430W or Gigabyte 460W can handle my config then its well & gud....



With a 460W, you will have no scope for future upgrades.


----------



## kapilgupta (Feb 2, 2010)

I want to purchase a laptop around 30k. this will be used for programming and a little gaming. plz suggest a good model. thanks in advance.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## amitjha (Feb 2, 2010)

hey guys.. need some suggestions.. i have to upgrade my pc and hav allocated a budget of 15000 bucks for it. I need to buy following parts:
1] mobo (should support pentium D processor as am not changing d cpu)
2] GFX card (gud enough to play cod4:modern warfare 2 at decent resolution)
3] RAM (enough to support games lyk cod4 and other heavy applications)
4] HDD (500gb wud be enough for me i suppose) 

My primary concern is that i shud be as future proof as possible, so want to go for ddr3 ram and GFX card wid atleast 1gb of DDR3 memory, but dont know if this will fit in my budget. So please help me out and suggest something, also if u cud suggest a gud shop in nehru place,delhi, it wud really help me a lot.
Thanks in advance to all those who reply.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2010)

asigh said:


> With a 460W, you will have no scope for future upgrades.



but the PSU shud last to dat point in future upgrade 

I cant extend my budget beyond 45k....dats y hoping for best in march 2010


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2010)

You need a LGA775 pin based mobo for your dual core processor and these boards supports only C2D and Core2Quad processors, not the latest Core i7/i5 processors. So you need a DDR3 based system so that you can at lease upgrade the ram in future.
Here goes your suggestion:

*Motherboard:  GA-G41MT-ES2L  2 DDR3 1333 MHz, 1 X16, 1 X1, 2 PCI slot @ 3.3k (Deltapage.com)
RAM: Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.6k if you badly want Dx11 or XFX HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.4k*
But let us know what PSU u r having. If you have local PSU, then you may need to go for a good PSU like *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*
*

*


----------



## Artemis (Feb 3, 2010)

Am planning to buy a 25k budget PC, will be using for internet, office work, will be using Win7 Professional on it and need some future proofing and some moderate gaming, nothing more than warcraft or CS...

AMD X4 620 based system is preferred...
Any suggestions??


----------



## madhunandyala (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello ,

I am Madhu, a Post graduate student in VLSI Design. I am a new reader of Digit. I was come across this mail ID in the january edition . Thank you for providing our products in your style....

Here is a problem i am facing with my PC. My PC configuration is as follows.

AMD Phenom X3 8650 2.3 GHzs processor,
ASUS M3N78-EM motherboard,
2GB DDR2  ZION hynex RAM,
160 GB Seagatte HDD,
BSNL Data One Broadband Internet Service,
ASUS VH192 19" monitor.

I am using the PC with MS Windows XP SP2 Operating System. While start up my system is very slow and after booting it takes time to connect to internet and also it requires more time for opening any application like media player, Nero etc. In fact it takes some time to settle, then only any application can be opened otherwise it gets hung. As i am having a triple core processor i am excepting the system to run faster than my earlier dual core processor(AMD only), where its not happening. I heard that the triple core of AMD is a flap,will you clarify on that please. I am playing  Max Payne 2 game on the system which is working very slow while it is working pretty good on a Acer lappie which is having Intel Core 2 Duo processor. please help in sorting out the issue.

Will a transition to the following config makes my system better.?????

AMD Athlon II X2 245
ASUS or Gigabyte Suitable motherboard


I am having a problem with my monitor also. A shade running from bottom to up continuously. I am using Iball speakers. is that the speakers effecting the monitor. I switched off the speakers and checked the problem remained same. I taken it to the service center and its working fine there....and i do not know what to do?????

Please help me in speeding up my system and solve my monitors problem. please reply me as soon as possible. Thank you...


----------



## Artemis (Feb 3, 2010)

@madhunandyala 
Its probably a virus problem with ur pc, run a full scan on ur pc with an updated antivirus, and try to reduce the number of startup to a bare minimum programs by running msconfig(start>window+r>msconfig>enter)..
check ur task manager for any unknown resource hogging processes..
If the antivirus fails to detect the problems, a format would be the best option for u..


----------



## prvprv (Feb 3, 2010)

hey guys which one is better gfx chipset? ATI 4350 or Nvidia 9400GT?
which brand card to buy? (msi, xfx, palit, powercolor, etc.... ??)

btw im not a hardcore gamer. its for watching and converting hd movies etc only.


----------



## rulerofthecity (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello my knowledgable friends,
I have a PC whoz Motherboard doesnt have Wifi adapter built-in.

I have a wired ADSL modem connected to my PC and I want to share the internet connection with my laptop.
I have Windows 7 running on my PC as well as laptop.

For this, buying a Wifi adapter to make my PC wifi enabled to share the internet connection with my laptop should suffice, isnt it?
Am I missing anything?

Consider that I will be getting a wireless ADSL router in future to wirelessly connect to the internet on my PC, laptop and PDA.

*I also want to know which Wifi adapter to go for, my priorities are range and good transfer speed.
*
Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2010)

madhunandyala said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I am Madhu, a Post graduate student in VLSI Design. I am a new reader of Digit. I was come across this mail ID in the january edition . Thank you for providing our products in your style....
> 
> ...



download, update & scan with this software: A-squared Free. U r badly infected i feel. & post your findings back here. we'll offer appropriate help.



> hey guys which one is better gfx chipset? ATI 4350 or Nvidia 9400GT?
> which brand card to buy? (msi, xfx, palit, powercolor, etc.... ??)
> 
> btw im not a hardcore gamer. its for watching and converting hd movies etc only.



for how much you getting both cards for? 1st check price & then report back here. I feel u should get either 9500GT even if you don't game. 9400GT as well as 4350 is too slow for any type of gaming. & is comparable to IGP like 790GX & 785G. if you get a 9500GT for below 3k get it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2010)

prvprv said:


> hey guys which one is better gfx chipset? ATI 4350 or Nvidia 9400GT?
> which brand card to buy? (msi, xfx, palit, powercolor, etc.... ??)
> 
> btw im not a hardcore gamer. *its for watching and converting hd movies* etc only.



get 9400gt then but I will suggest a 9500gt though which is a couple of bucks ( rs. 300-400 ) more.


----------



## amitjha (Feb 6, 2010)

amitjha said:


> hey guys.. need some suggestions.. i have to upgrade my pc and hav allocated a budget of 15000 bucks for it. I need to buy following parts:
> 1] mobo (should support pentium D processor as am not changing d cpu)
> 2] GFX card (gud enough to play cod4:modern warfare 2 at decent resolution)
> 3] RAM (enough to support games lyk cod4 and other heavy applications)
> ...


 


Cilus said:


> You need a LGA775 pin based mobo for your dual core processor and these boards supports only C2D and Core2Quad processors, not the latest Core i7/i5 processors. So you need a DDR3 based system so that you can at lease upgrade the ram in future.
> Here goes your suggestion:
> 
> *Motherboard: GA-G41MT-ES2L 2 DDR3 1333 MHz, 1 X16, 1 X1, 2 PCI slot @ 3.3k (Deltapage.com)*
> ...


 
hey cilus thanks for revrting so quick, and sorry for replying late thanks to the mtnl internet connection... 

Anyways the config luks gud but it goes way over my budget as i hav to buy a HDD as well...
Also I dont think that Dx11 will become mainstream anytym soon, so I could settle for a cheaper GFX card, someone in the graphics card thread suggested me to buy a 9600GT sometime back, so what do you say, wont it be enough for casual gaming and occasional-to-somewhat-regular video editing and composing work.
As for the PSU its the stock PSU which came with my IBALL cabinet, so will change that too as you hav said..
Please suggest another config considering the above points..

One more thing could anybody suggest me a good shop in nehru place, delhi where i could purchse these hardware, i generally buy from cost 2 cost , but off late i dont find the latest hardware or some brands at their shop, so please suggest a shop where i can get these peripherals u ppl mention, at the price u mention..
Thanks a lot in advance and sorry for the pain...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 6, 2010)

one big noobish doubt, does i7 920 does not support more than 1066 mz ram
if we use 1600mz ram, would it use its full capacity or only upto 1066


----------



## asingh (Feb 6, 2010)

^^
Depends what RAM it is. But the 'board' can support 1600Mhz. You will need to change the RAM timings, and DRAM voltages too.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Depends what RAM it is. But the 'board' can support 1600Mhz. You will need to change the RAM timings, and DRAM voltages too.



could you elaborate it, suppose board supports upto 2000mz and cpu is same i7 920.


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

^^
The type of RAM we gamers usually buy, have extended performance profiles. (For DDR2 they were called EPP setting, its slightly different for DDR3, but means the same). So the manufacture label the  box 1600Mhz DDR3. Usually what this means:

1. It is an EPP setting.
2. Has been thoroughly tested at this speed for stability.
3. Will not work 'out of the box' at this speed.

Now what EPP means, is that when you plug the 1600Mhz stick in the board, boot up -- it will probably not be running at 1600Mhz (or 800Mhz). You would need to go into the BIOS change the FSB DRAM ratio,RAM timings, and DRAM voltage. These settings are burnt onto the sticks and CPU-Z can show them. Something like this. The SPD tab will show the settings.

Now if you have a board which supports 2000Mhz, then it should be also able to support 1600,1333,1066. Ideally -- of course the manual will specify.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone please tell me whether Kingston HyperX RAM 6Gb Kit (2Gb x 3 modules) of 1600 MHz will work properly on MSI-X58 Pro Motherboard with Intel Core-i7 920 on it ??
Waiting for an urgent reply...

p.s..I didn't know where to ask this question (coz i am new to the forum) so i posted it here....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 7, 2010)

ok got some idea, and what about cpu which supports only upto 1066, how will it perform or use the ram modules


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> Hi, Can anyone please tell me whether Kingston HyperX RAM 6Gb Kit (2Gb x 3 modules) of 1600 MHz will work properly on MSI-X58 Pro Motherboard with Intel Core-i7 920 on it ??
> Waiting for an urgent reply...
> 
> p.s..I didn't know where to ask this question (coz i am new to the forum) so i posted it here....



Have answered it twice. You are asking this the third time in this same section. Be patient. Here is your answer.



azaad_shri75 said:


> ok got some idea, and what about cpu which supports only upto 1066, how will it perform or use the ram modules



Which CPU you want..? Most support. LGA775/i5/i7.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 7, 2010)

^ bro the one in discussion i7 920 for 1366 socket

one more question - as I don't see any apparent difference between GA series M/Bs  X58A-UD3/5/7, just checked on gigabyte site,  all are atx boards having all similar features then where is the difference that varies them in cost so drastically,  please do clarify this( as we discussed earlier for going with UD5, if there is no any serious difference then I can oft for UD3 X58A one seeing the cost difference), all rev.1 series.


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

^
The i7 920 will support 1066Mhz for sure.

Here are the basic differences between UD3/5/7.

*UD3:*
2 PCI.E x16 x16
USB 2.0 (upto 12)
Support for DDR3 2000+/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules 
4 DIMM slots. 16GB maximum.


*UD5:*
3 PCI.E x16 x16 x8
USB 2.0 (upto 12)
Support for DDR3 2100+/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules 
6 DIMM slots. 24GB maximum.

*UD7:*
4 PCI.E x16 x16 x8 x8
USB 3.0 (upto 12 -- 10x 2.0 and 2x3.0 or 2.0)
Support for DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules 
6 DIMM slots. 24GB maximum.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^
> The i7 920 will support 1066Mhz for sure.
> 
> Here are the basic differences between UD3/5/7.
> ...



*www.giga-byte.co.in/Products/Mothe...board&ProductID=3305&ProductName=GA-X58A-UD3R

go through this and clarify -here it says 24gb ram and upto 2 usb 3 ports

and yes i7 920 supports 1066mz ram however when board can support upto 2200mz, how is the balanced achieved, would cpu be bottleneck in handling extra speed ram?


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh dammit..! I gave it for the EX series. Sorry about that.

*Here is the comparison for the X58A series.*
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/7677/gigax58comparison.jpg

Hardly any difference. Only the LAN connectivity, and the chipset cooling system. Get the cheapest one.

The memory controller handles the 2200Mhz -- 1066Mhz frequency range. There will not be bottle necking. The X58 has a real quick QPI. Get the quickest RAM you can afford.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 7, 2010)

^thank you and suggestion noted down


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> Have answered it twice. You are asking this the third time in this same section. Be patient. Here is your answer.


Sorry...I needed the answer urgently that's y i asked it so many times...But thanks a lot for ur support dude....!!


----------



## happy20b (Feb 10, 2010)

Suggest good MOBO for AM3 socket and which has sideport memory .. ASUS m4a785td-v evo is costly ( compared to msi and GB) ..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Suggest good MOBO for AM3 socket and which has sideport memory .. ASUS m4a785td-v evo is costly ( compared to msi and GB) ..



ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO is a premium board & costs accordingly. if u add all the features & specs it gt to MSI & Gigabyte mobo u'll see they shoot past M4A785TD-V price point rather very easily. still MSI 785G E65 is a hard to ignore board when Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H having almost exactly similar specs cost more than that MSI in most part of India. & MSI gt that 1 GigBit DDR3 chip under its northbridge heatsink.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO is a premium board & costs accordingly. if u add all the features & specs it gt to MSI & Gigabyte mobo u'll see they shoot past M4A785TD-V price point rather very easily. still MSI 785G E65 is a hard to ignore board when Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H having almost exactly similar specs cost more than that MSI in most part of India. & MSI gt that 1 GigBit DDR3 chip under its northbridge heatsink.



Can you name some boards which has got side port memory ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Can you name some boards which has got side port memory ?



ASROCK M3A785GXH:
3X Pcie X16 2.0 slots.
128Mb DDR3 sideport.

BIOSTAR TA785GE.
128Mb DDR2 sideport. 
DDR2 support only. BAD

MSI 785GM-E65.
128Mb DDR3 sideport.

although Gigabyte also have a few with sideport i not seen them in online stores. & yes all 3 boards are 785G based. i skipped 790GX cause it'll unnecessarily increase cost if u don't plan CrossFireX & want to stick to IGP for now.

but just as a side note, its better to stick with non-sideport mobo if u do not OC the mGPU i.e. HD4200. if u plan to OC, get the Asus mobo. its sideport memory is OC'ble past 1600Mhz. mGPU past 1Ghz. & can challenge even 9500Gts.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 12, 2010)

> but just as a side note, its better to stick with non-sideport mobo if u do not OC the mGPU i.e. HD4200. if u plan to OC, get the Asus mobo. its sideport memory is OC'ble past 1600Mhz. mGPU past 1Ghz. & can challenge even 9500Gts.



Wow .. thanks a lot fo this info ..i din know about OCing  HD4200 

I have not planed to buy any graphics card for now .. So i think it is better to go with asus TD-V evo ..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Wow .. thanks a lot fo this info ..i din know about OCing  HD4200
> 
> I have not planed to buy any graphics card for now .. So i think it is better to go with asus TD-V evo ..



almost all the current HD4200 mGPUs r OC'ble to 800Mhz (from default 500Mhz). But Asus M4A785TD-V EVO can be OC to 1Ghz & past as its cooling is superior to all other mobos out there with HD4200 onboard. even the MSI E65 which got a heatpipe. heres the full list of unique features Asus got:

Asus Power Solutions:
-8+2 phase power design.

Asus green design:
-EPU & Express Gate

Asus quite thermal solution:
-Fanless, stylish heatsink solution
Asus Qfan

OC features:
-Turbo V
-GPU NOS (OC HD4200 from windows or let it OC automatically)
-Turbo key


at 1024X768, medium details, with 4Gb DDR3 & a phenom X2 should give 50+ FPS in Left4Dead. maybe 60 if u OC the proccy & allocate 512+128 system memory to onboard graphics. but remember to reach 1Ghz u wil need a cabinet with good cooling, a good 120mm fan on side of cabinet to cool the mGPU specially.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> almost all the current HD4200 mGPUs r OC'ble to 800Mhz (from default 500Mhz). But Asus M4A785TD-V EVO can be OC to 1Ghz & past as its cooling is superior to all other mobos out there with HD4200 onboard. even the MSI E65 which got a heatpipe. heres the full list of unique features Asus got:
> 
> Asus Power Solutions:
> -8+2 phase power design.
> ...



Thanks for all info .. i is useful for me ( and also others) .. by the way is mGPU OC is done in bios ? like CPU OC  ..  I have never done any OC yet .. but with my new PC i will be OCing Proc ,ram and nd mGPU


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Thanks for all info .. i is useful for me ( and also others) .. by the way is mGPU OC is done in bios ? like CPU OC  ..  I have never done any OC yet .. but with my new PC i will be OCing Proc ,ram and nd mGPU



my pleasure mate. i collected lot of info on Asus M4A785TD-V EVO board myself as i considering it for my new PC. 

for OC of mGPU, OC is mainly done in all 785G (formerly 780G) boards & even 790GX through bios. but manufacturers provide their individual OC tool (on selected models) like Easy Tuner 6 on Gigabyte, GPU NOS, Turbo V on ASUS, etc. Tom's Hardware did a shootout of 7 785G boards sometime back. if u plan to game using HD4200, u can go through that review once to see the benchmarks.

i2 considering same. wil OC proccy & onboard graphics. & most OC HD4200 wil beat Intel Core i3's HD graphics by a good 50% margin.


----------



## asingh (Feb 13, 2010)

^^
Cannot it not be done via the BIOS..?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Cannot it not be done via the BIOS..?



some entry level boards don't come with OC software so bios is only safe way. 1 good example is ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO, the micro-ATX of the more famous elder brother 785TD-V. not comes with GPU NOS & even if applied the software fails to work correctly.

but doing through bios is a bit time consuming.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2010)

OCing through bios is the best option IMO other than OCing with some app. OCing through some app is for newbies in OC and OCing apps has their limitation but Ocing through bios gives maximum flexibility and tweaking ability  and that's a must for enthusiasts 

Nvidia offers ntune for it's mid range to high end mobos and it has got plenty of tweaking and advanced options but I had never used it. I always OC through bios


----------



## asingh (Feb 13, 2010)

@TopGear: + 1 (You always post so early in the morning)..Grooan...! 



Sam.Shab said:


> some entry level boards don't come with OC software so bios is only safe way. 1 good example is ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO, the micro-ATX of the more famous elder brother 785TD-V. not comes with GPU NOS & even if applied the software fails to work correctly.
> 
> but doing through bios is a bit time consuming.



That is why I was asking you, cannot it not be done via the BIOS.? Motherboard/CPU/RAM OC is best done via the BIOS. For GPU the windows based tools are fine. When I installed my system, OC green genie, and some other MSI OC software was slip streamed. I tried it like for 5 minutes -- and removed it. BIOS OC  is the best. Because 100% you will commit the change to the BIOS. And the best thing is, once you commit the change, the system will re-start and try to POST. Now if  your OC is incorrect (suppost 1200Mhz RAM speed when the board supports 1066MHz), it will never boot, and you get the warning message. With on screen utilities you get system crashes. 

It is best to uninstall these types of software, cause at times the start on windows load, and make changes (read over ride) system setting.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

asigh said:


> @TopGear: + 1 (You always post so early in the morning)..Grooan...!



its his habit to wake up early in morning  & mine to wake up late 



> That is why I was asking you, cannot it not be done via the BIOS.? Motherboard/CPU/RAM OC is best done via the BIOS. For GPU the windows based tools are fine. When I installed my system, OC green genie, and some other MSI OC software was slip streamed. I tried it like for 5 minutes -- and removed it. BIOS OC  is the best. Because 100% you will commit the change to the BIOS. And the best thing is, once you commit the change, the system will re-start and try to POST. Now if  your OC is incorrect (suppost 1200Mhz RAM speed when the board supports 1066MHz), it will never boot, and you get the warning message. With on screen utilities you get system crashes.
> 
> It is best to uninstall these types of software, cause at times the start on windows load, and make changes (read over ride) system setting.



yah, best is bios, thanks for the added info. nowadays bios is clean & easy to understand. i tried OC my proccy but unable to find CPU:RAM ratio  what nonsense bios i got in my board. its based on ATI Xpress 200 by Asus.


----------



## asingh (Feb 13, 2010)

^^
It would be FSB : DRAM


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2010)

asigh said:


> @TopGear: + 1 (You always post so early in the morning)..Grooan...!





Sam.Shab said:


> its his habit to wake up early in morning  & mine to wake up late
> 
> yah, best is bios, thanks for the added info. nowadays bios is clean & easy to understand. i tried OC my proccy but unable to find CPU:RAM ratio  what nonsense bios i got in my board. its based on ATI Xpress 200 by Asus.



Yup, It's my habit to wake up early in the morning since my childhood 

BTW, which cpu do you have as ATI XPress 200 supports both AMD and Intel cpu and entry level mobos not always offers all kind of tweaking options.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> It would be FSB : DRAM



its not available. actually i got option of decreasing the ram speed only to achieve stable OC.



topgear said:


> Yup, It's my habit to wake up early in the morning since my childhood
> 
> BTW, which cpu do you have as ATI XPress 200 supports both AMD and Intel cpu and entry level mobos not always offers all kind of tweaking options.



P4 524 @ 3Ghz. its a budget board but still got a few tweaking options. also bad luck is its DDR1 only.


----------



## dontanalyse (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to post here instead of starting a new thread, but as I'm not able to create a a new thread(i'm not permitted to ) I'm writing here as I am in need of help buying a desktop. I have my laptop to use and the configuratioin is okay, but as I am so much used to desktop, I had used my Uncle's desktop for over a year and the configuration is Dual Core 2.0, 1GB RAM, and 250GB harddisk drive.I am in need of a desktop now.
My budgets are not high and a friend who is moving to another city want to sell off his desktop, and he can give me real cheap which made me to write here. My friend's desktop config is 
P4 3.0 GHZ
80GB HDD (PATA/IDE not SATA)
1GB RAM
CRT monitor for 5k

My  budgets are not that high, and here's what I use a desktop for 
Adobe photoshop
Listening to music, 
Gtalk
Browsing & Downloading from the Internet

And my OS of choice would be Windows 7 32 bit

I'd be glad if someone can help me with whether I should buy my friends desktop or assemble a new one. If I have to assemble it, what's the cheapest or the best configuration I should go for to meet my needs.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 15, 2010)

^ just forget it, and go through this thread in back pages some config examples are there for 14- 15k.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2010)

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
17 or 19 inch TFT LCD Monitor around ( 6- 6.5K )
ECS A785GM-M3 @ 3.2k
2x 1GB DDR2 800 MHz Ram @ Rs. 2200
250 or 320 GB HDD @ Rs. 2000
Zebronics Bijli cabby without PSU around 1.1K
Gigabyte Superb PSU 460W around 2.2K or Colorsit/VIp PSU 450W around 1/1.5K
Logitech KB+Mouse around Rs. 700
Samsung or LG DVD RW Drive @ 1.1K


----------



## dontanalyse (Feb 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
> 17 or 19 inch TFT LCD Monitor around ( 6- 6.5K )
> ECS A785GM-M3 @ 3.2k
> 2x 1GB DDR2 800 MHz Ram @ Rs. 2200
> ...



Thanks for the quick respnose.. 

Can you please help me with a MOBO which have both IDE and SATA harddisk point . My Mobo choices are Gigabyte, ASUS and Intel..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2010)

dontanalyse said:


> Thanks for the quick respnose..
> 
> Can you please help me with a MOBO which have both IDE and SATA harddisk point . My Mobo choices are Gigabyte, ASUS and Intel..



intel manufacture motherboards for intel processors only. rest are asus & gigabyte. asus wil b costly @ 6.5k & gigabyte @ 5.5 & wil cost more. ECS is a good brand. & the mobo topgear suggested u is from their Black series for enthusiasts & is feature rich. 

still if u feel a bit uneasy with ECS, MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k or Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k are also good buys but ECS is giving away very good board at very budget price.


----------



## happy20b (Feb 15, 2010)

Please suggest best minimum priced  cabinet + PSU suited for

m4a785td-v evo
amd a2 x4 620

considering that i will overclock both cpu and mgpu ( builtin hd 4200)

Thanks


----------



## happy20b (Feb 15, 2010)

Please suggest, best minimum priced  cabinet + PSU suited for

m4a785td-v evo
amd a2 x4 620

considering that i will overclock both cpu and mgpu ( builtin hd 4200)

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2010)

happy20b said:


> Please suggest, best minimum priced  cabinet + PSU suited for
> 
> m4a785td-v evo
> amd a2 x4 620
> ...



for PSU, start from gigabyte 460W & above. cabinet my personal choice is CM elite 310. if possible with transparent side panel + 2 good fans & u gt a good cooling for both cpu & gpu.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys,

Need ur help. My P4 PC just died. I have 2 hard disks 80 GB IDE and 320 GB SATA and 1 DVD writer and  a 512 MB NVIDIA 8400 GS, which i think can carry over to my new PC.

Please suggest me a new config with 20K total budget for processor, motherboard and 3 GB DDR2 or DDR3 RAM and cabinet and powersupply. My 8400 GS should work on the new motherbaord if possible. If not suggest me a new graphics card. My monitor is  DELL Ultrsharp 19" widescreen.

Sole purpose of this PC is to browse and watch movies and occasional office work for which i use VPN and remote connection(mstsc) to connect to my office PC.
I plan to install windows 7 on this PC.
Urgent help required.


----------



## dontanalyse (Feb 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
> 17 or 19 inch TFT LCD Monitor around ( 6- 6.5K )
> ECS A785GM-M3 @ 3.2k
> 2x 1GB DDR2 800 MHz Ram @ Rs. 2200
> ...


 
Thanks for the suggestion , will check this out.. .. may I ask why you'd not suggest the P4 system? Though the rig you have suggested is perfect, but it is nearly triple of the price of the p4 . Just curious about why(i'm sorry.. I'm just trying to find out why, not that I don't like the config you have .. I love that.. )

IN addition to that, as I haven't used AMD yet, and when I looked over the forums, I found AMD is more suggested than Intel.. is it because of the power consumption and less heating?


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2010)

^^ That old system you were talking about is not very suitable and the durability of it will be a big question and as you told 



> I'd be glad if someone can help me with whether I should buy my friends desktop or assemble a new one. If I have to assemble it, what's the cheapest or the best configuration I should go for to meet my needs.
> Thanks in advance.



So I've suggested what I thought is just good for you 

For your mobo chioce just exchange the mobo and ram with the following :

MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6K
2x 2 GB DDR3 Ram Rs. 5K

BTW, you can also take a look at the config I've suggested to pulsar


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need ur help. My P4 PC just died. I have 2 hard disks 80 GB IDE and 320 GB SATA and 1 DVD writer and  a 512 MB NVIDIA 8400 GS, which i think can carry over to my new PC.
> 
> ...



MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6K
2x 2 GB DDR3 Ram Rs. 5K
AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 5K
CM Elite 330 Rs. 2.1K
Gigabyte Superb PSU Rs. 2.2K

You don't even have to use the 8400GS gfx card anymore as the onboard gpu on this mobo is more than powerful for your all needs


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6K
> 2x 2 GB DDR3 Ram Rs. 5K
> AMD Phenom II X4 630 @ 5K
> CM Elite 330 Rs. 2.1K
> ...



topgear,

Is it AMD Athlon II X4 630 ? coz i cannot find Phenom II X4 630. If it is athlon II, the L2 cache is only 2 MB.

How about this processor ? 

  Phenom II X2 - 555 BE   3.2 GHz, 7MB, AM3    Rs  
  5150

I couldnt find the mobo either 

I am using www.deltapage.com as the reference.

I am in PUNE, is there any place or website i should check out ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2010)

topgear said:


> MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6K
> 2x 2 GB DDR3 Ram Rs. 5K
> AMD Phenom II X4 630 @ 5K
> CM Elite 330 Rs. 2.1K
> ...



+1



topgear said:


> ^^ That old system you were talking about is not very suitable and the durability of it will be a big question and as you told
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 again



pulsar_swift said:


> topgear,
> 
> Is it AMD Athlon II X4 630 ? coz i cannot find Phenom II X4 630. If it is athlon II, the L2 cache is only 2 MB.
> 
> ...



yup its X4 630 from Athlon2. well MSI E51 should be available locally.

X2 555 have faster clock speed but X4 is more futureproof.


----------



## vinos (Feb 16, 2010)

Guys, Plz help me configure a desktop for my budget 30 to 35k

It would be basically used for Internet, Movies, Photoshop and medium gaming. needs to be future proof atleast for another 3 yrs.

Processor - Open for any sugesstion, is it good to buy a I5-750 and buy lower end components for other parts ? 
I have an Logitech X540 speaker, so it would be good I could get a 5.1 output either in-built or external.
Monitor - Intend to use the system also as an TV, so plz suggest a good 21/24 inch monitor. Also suggest an internal or external TV tuner card. 

Please suggest options for other components like MOBO, RAM, HDD, Optical Drive (wud be good if it could support BlueRay), Cabinet, SMPS, UPS ..

Thanks, Vino


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 16, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But L2 cache is 7 MB for X2 555 and just 2MB for X4 630 ? what are the advantages of high L2 cache ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ Yup, that cpu was Athlon II X4 630 or get 635 around 5.2K 

BTW, here's the official link for that MSI mobo :
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1866&maincat_no=1

@ Sam.Shab - thanks buddy for replying to him 

BTW, The more L2 cache will boost gaming performance for those games which are optimized for dual cores but a multi core cpu will be more future proof as most of the future games are going to be multi core optimized and audio/video encoding/editing apps benefits greatly by using all those four cores and I heard that some database app will be multi core optimized


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2010)

vinos said:


> Guys, Plz help me configure a desktop for my budget 30 to 35k
> 
> It would be basically used for Internet, Movies, Photoshop and medium gaming. needs to be future proof atleast for another 3 yrs.
> 
> ...



ur budget just too low to include i5's. & never get a imbalance rig. later u'll have to spend more money when u see the performance is not upto the mark u expected. also u asking for too many components & including all these under 35k wil be a really tough task for anyone. still lemme try:

Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 620: Rs. 4.5k
Motherboard: ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k or MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
Ram: Transcend 2 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz C9: Rs. 4.4k
Hard Disk: Seagate 7200.12 500GB: Rs. 2.3k
Optical Drives: LG 22X DVD SATA: Rs.  1.1k
GFX card: VTX3D HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2k
PSU: Gigabyte 80 plus Active PFC 460W: 2.2k
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 310: Rs. 1.5k
Monitor: Benq G2220HD 22” FULL HD: Rs. 8k
Keyboard Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop: Rs. 0.6k
UPS: APC 650VA @ ??? i nt know.

total wil be around 40k but u'll get the kind of performance u thinking of. u can even swap the X4 620 for 635. don't get X4 630 as it's no more giving any value @ just around 200bucks short of the new processor.



pulsar_swift said:


> But L2 cache is 7 MB for X2 555 and just 2MB for X4 630 ? what are the advantages of high L2 cache ?



yup. but if u want future proof, u should get X4. 555 X2 is not a bad choice either provided u able to unlock its hidden cores. & from reviews the 6Mb L3 cache only helps in gaming. in other tasks, the X4's thrash it.



topgear said:


> ^^ Yup, that cpu was Athlon II X4 630 or get 635 around 5.2K
> 
> BTW, here's the official link for that MSI mobo :
> *www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1866&maincat_no=1
> ...



my pleasure clearing his confusion. & mate its L3 not L2. L2 is 1Mb in all X2's (athlon2 & phenom2). 2Mb in all X3's & X4's (same).

exactly. intel already turned HT so their all proccy's with exception of the Pentium G*** are now like virtual Quad cores. AMD wil also switch to a new trick with their Bulldozer range of processors so that dual cores are recognized as X4's by OS. more info here


----------



## vinos (Feb 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 620: Rs. 4.5k
> Motherboard: ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k or MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
> Ram: Transcend 2 X 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz C9: Rs. 4.4k
> Hard Disk: Seagate 7200.12 500GB: Rs. 2.3k
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion.
Few queries, 
Is it necessary to have HD5750 card for supporting a 22" Full HD Monitor. Since I dont use it for serious gaming, can I do away with a cheaper GFX card. If so please suggest one.
Also plz suggest a good TV tuner card. Either internal or external.

Thanks again.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2010)

vinos said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> Few queries,
> Is it necessary to have HD5750 card for supporting a 22" Full HD Monitor. Since I dont use it for serious gaming, can I do away with a cheaper GFX card. If so please suggest one.
> Also plz suggest a good TV tuner card. Either internal or external.
> ...



u can get to HD4850 512Mb & save 2k if u willing to sacrifice the DX11 mania, which is still a very hot selling card & perfect start for gaming @ 22". with 2k get a TV tuner card. sorry, but i nt have much experience with these TV-tuner cards. still get Pixel View PV-M54500 @ 1.4k (internal) as it'll not make ur desk-space clumsy


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok Guys,

Here is the quote i got from the local dealer.
MSI 785GM-E51 is not available.

He gave the following config.

Please comment on below config and pricing.

AMD Athlon II X4 Quad X4 - 635 2.9GHz, 2MB, AM3 Rs 5400

Transcend 4GB RAM DDR3 Rs 5300

Gigabyte MA785GMT-US2H - Rs 5900

ANTEC NSK 4400 Rs 1900

CM Extreme Power  450W 1800


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ok Guys,
> 
> Here is the quote i got from the local dealer.
> MSI 785GM-E51 is not available.
> ...



the DDR3 ram price is high. max 5k u should pay. mobo price looks somewhat ok. & as for PSU, ask for Zebronics Pro 350, Gigabyte 460W or Vip 400W gold. then post back prices. if u getting CM xtreme power try get 1 with high wattage, say 500-550W. so under load ur PSU works just fine.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> the DDR3 ram price is high. max 5k u should pay. mobo price looks somewhat ok. & as for PSU, ask for Zebronics Pro 350, Gigabyte 460W or Vip 400W gold. then post back prices. if u getting CM xtreme power try get 1 with high wattage, say 500-550W. so under load ur PSU works just fine.



What are your comments on the MOBO  Gigabyte MA78GMT-UD2H ? Is it good enough ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> What are your comments on the MOBO  Gigabyte MA78GMT-UD2H ? Is it good enough ?



not yet came up against any review for this particular board. but this board is a nice 1. cooling is good. though u'll miss out on the 128Mb DDR3 sideport memory still it got enough guts to kick out some good FPS in casual gaming, not to mention other multimedia uses. as heatsink is good, u can OC the inbuilt graphics quite a bit, maybe 80% more.

u game or not, this board is a good overall performer.


----------



## kanofine (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Guys, just came across bellow link *event.coolermaster.com/gamer-xtreme/ 
It is sale promo from CM for their newest PSUs the GX series . On the promo one can have a chance of receiving CM 690 II Plus absolutely free.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ur budget just too low to include i5's. & never get a imbalance rig. later u'll have to spend more money when u see the performance is not upto the mark u expected. also u asking for too many components & including all these under 35k wil be a really tough task for anyone. still lemme try:
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 620: Rs. 4.5k
> Motherboard: ECS A785GM-M @ 4.8k or MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
> ...



Yup, that should be L3 cache  and the AMD's new Bulldozer range cpus news was new to me .. thanks for that buddy 



Sam.Shab said:


> u can get to HD4850 512Mb & save 2k if u willing to sacrifice the DX11 mania, which is still a very hot selling card & perfect start for gaming @ 22". with 2k get a TV tuner card. sorry, but i nt have much experience with these TV-tuner cards. still get Pixel View PV-M54500 @ 1.4k (internal) as it'll not make ur desk-space clumsy



HD4850 consumes around 60W more as compared to HD5750 and the performance is around 5-10% more .. so going with HD5750 would be more wiser 

@ *pulsar_swift* - Try to get either CM extreme power plus 500W one.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 18, 2010)

i am going to build a new Rig for around 25k to 30k..through in your suggestions please. I want to build this pc for a cousin.. wants everything around in this budget. tell me whats VFM Mobo+ processor right now. shall i get 2 HDD and put them in Raid just need good performance can backup imp data somewhere. oh yes also need tv tuner card. I have no idea about that. I am sure on Cabinet that has to be cooler Master, Keybard mouse - Logitech Combo, UPs -shall be 2 battery. Ram .. whats up with USB3 & DDR3 too expensive?
so though in ur suggestions for :-
Processor + Mobo + Ram + Cooler Master Cabinet & PSU + HDD + Logitech Combo + UPS + DVDwriter + TV Tuner + Gamepad + Speakers


Regards ..waiting by

(well i guess not today may be later now but please advise..)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> not yet came up against any review for this particular board. but this board is a nice 1. cooling is good. though u'll miss out on the 128Mb DDR3 sideport memory still it got enough guts to kick out some good FPS in casual gaming, not to mention other multimedia uses. as heatsink is good, u can OC the inbuilt graphics quite a bit, maybe 80% more.
> 
> u game or not, this board is a good overall performer.



128 MB Sideport Memory is not there in MSI 785GM - E51 also right ?
which board are you referring to ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> 128 MB Sideport Memory is not there in MSI 785GM - E51 also right ?
> which board are you referring to ?



yup. u rite. only MSI E65, Asus M4A785TD-V EVO got the sideport memory. i was referring to the Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H.



rollcage said:


> i am going to build a new Rig for around 25k to 30k..through in your suggestions please. I want to build this pc for a cousin.. wants everything around in this budget. tell me whats VFM Mobo+ processor right now. shall i get 2 HDD and put them in Raid just need good performance can backup imp data somewhere. oh yes also need tv tuner card. I have no idea about that. I am sure on Cabinet that has to be cooler Master, Keybard mouse - Logitech Combo, UPs -shall be 2 battery. Ram .. whats up with USB3 & DDR3 too expensive?
> so though in ur suggestions for :-
> Processor + Mobo + Ram + Cooler Master Cabinet & PSU + HDD + Logitech Combo + UPS + DVDwriter + TV Tuner + Gamepad + Speakers
> 
> ...



well cooler master is a International company that makes Cabinet, Coolers & many more PC peripherals. theres nothing like cabinet must be of cooler master only. & DDR3 is the realm of 2day as DDR2 rams have both got old & costly. ok so here ur cousins config goes:

Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 4.7k
MSI 785GN-E65 @ 5.6k
Transcend 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.5k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22X DVD Writer @ 1.1k
Cooler Master Elite 310 + Zebronics Pro 350W @ 3k //if he wants cooler master only//
or 
Zebronics Antibiotic @ 2.5k //better looking & good cabinet//
BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k //get 19" if ur cousin plays game//
Speaker your choice.
APC 550-600Va UPS.
Logitech internet desktop @ 0.6k
Gadmei TV 3820E @ Rs. 975 or PixelView Play TV Pro 3 @ 1.2k.

total @ 32.9k. if its a bit too high, here what u can do, 1) swap the processor for AMD Athlon2 X3 425 or 435 which wil cost 1k less. get 2Gb DDR3 which wil again reduce price by 2.2-2.4k. search & get Biostar TA785G A3, which costs ~3.7k. also u may get a 18.5-19" monitor. & 1 side note, at around 30k if u go intel's way u'll get only outdated system which support only DDR2. & if something goes wrong after 1yr or 2. u'll end up changing almost everything inside the PC. also for same price u getting a PC with almost double the workforce of a last generation intel PC.




topgear said:


> Yup, that should be L3 cache  and the AMD's new Bulldozer range cpus news was new to me .. thanks for that buddy



i just follow anandtech & dailytech for all the new PC based infos. so got the news there


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 18, 2010)

^ what are those Bulldozer Range Cpus -details please.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ what are those Bulldozer Range Cpus -details please.



they are the upcoming range of desktop processors (mobile processors wil be known as bobcat(s)) from AMD due out some time in H2 2011. it'll integrate the onboard graphics found in northbridge directly into the Processor core much like intel wil do with sandy bridges (not like i3/i5 where GPU & CPU live side by side). chances are Athlon/Phenom II are going to be the last generation of dual core processors. i gave a link above but for now its a bit confusing to understand as very much little details have been released by AMD. still check once, its damn interesting. & wil get more dirty & ugly as AMD gets back into the processor fight with a BULLDOZER.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 18, 2010)

Guys,

Its not working out for me.
Dealer is qouting Rs 5700 for Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM and Rs 2900 for CM Extreme Power Plus 500W.

What do you suggest ?  Any dealers in PUNE who could give me better price ?


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> CM Extreme Power Plus 500W.?



Do not..............!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> Its not working out for me.
> Dealer is qouting Rs 5700 for Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM and Rs 2900 for CM Extreme Power Plus 500W.
> ...



5700 for 4Gb DDR3 & that also from transcend? its hell lot more. contact PrimeABGB. they should be able to provide you at a much lower rate. & at 2900 u close to getting a Seasonic SII-12 Bronze 380W.



asigh said:


> Do not..............!



if OP uses a GFX card with load power below 75W (Pcie X16 limit), 500W should b able to handle it. more? he'll just hear a sound & PC won't turn on.


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

^^
I give the CM Extreme series a wide berth. Irrespective of what load will be mapped to them. Something I would never buy, so would not recommend it. Far to many cases of it conking off.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> I give the CM Extreme series a wide berth. Irrespective of what load will be mapped to them. Something I would never buy, so would not recommend it. Far to many cases of it conking off.



yup. but if no other PSU is available CM Xtreme Power looks to be only light of hope. still getting other PSU is always & highly recommended.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> they are the upcoming range of desktop processors (mobile processors wil be known as bobcat(s)) from AMD due out some time in H2 2011. it'll integrate the onboard graphics found in northbridge directly into the Processor core much like intel wil do with sandy bridges (not like i3/i5 where GPU & CPU live side by side). chances are Athlon/Phenom II are going to be the last generation of dual core processors. i gave a link above but for now its a bit confusing to understand as very much little details have been released by AMD. still check once, its damn interesting. & wil get more dirty & ugly as AMD gets back into the processor fight with a BULLDOZER.



wow thats cool as there was no activity from amd since 2 years atleast, no tough competition for intel especially for i7 cpus, any ways next year means no slash of prices even this year.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yup. but if no other PSU is available CM Xtreme Power looks to be only light of hope. still getting other PSU is always & highly recommended.



Ok, Please suggest me a better PSU then. I can spend upto Rs 2500 for the PSU, as I am already spending Rs 1850 for the cabby CM Elite 310.

How about this one ?

Gigabyte 80  Plus Active PFC 460W SMPS[/URL] 			
PFC :  Active PFC 	 Rs :2200/-

* OR *

Gigabyte Superb 460W  - Rs. 2,200.00

I checked Prime ABGB website, it doesn't have Transcend RAM listed. I will call the shop today and let you all know the price he is quoting.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ok, Please suggest me a better PSU then. I can spend upto Rs 2500 for the PSU, as I am already spending Rs 1850 for the cabby CM Elite 310.
> 
> How about this one ?
> 
> ...



if u can find the gigabyte 460W, its your best & safest option at your above mentioned budget.



azaad_shri75 said:


> wow thats cool as there was no activity from amd since 2 years atleast, no tough competition for intel especially for i7 cpus, any ways next year means no slash of prices even this year.



i see it other way, with Intel releasing Sandy Bridges by 2011, which wil ask for its own bit of premium, AMD wil bring out its Llano (part of fusion, codenamed Bulldozer) which i think wil surely cost less as most ppls favor Intel only. 

as for this year, AMD wil continue slash prices as the i3's & i5's gets more & more budget friendly. X4 620 already available for 4.5k. X4 955 should come down to 7k by summer days if i5 750 gets price down to 9k. all in all good for us, the consumers


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah very informative

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> Ok, Please suggest me a better PSU then. I can spend upto Rs 2500 for the PSU, as I am already spending Rs 1850 for the cabby CM Elite 310.
> 
> How about this one ?
> 
> ...




ok the one u mentioned is a gud choice 
but if u aren't able 2 find it then go for
1:- Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 460W – 2,400/-
2:- Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W – 2,800/-

happy shopping

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> Ok, Please suggest me a better PSU then. I can spend upto Rs 2500 for the PSU, as I am already spending Rs 1850 for the cabby CM Elite 310.
> 
> How about this one ?
> 
> ...




oh i just forgot to give u a tip that agent 001 gave me
go for the heavier PSU's
the heavier they are , the better they are

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




happy20b said:


> Please suggest best minimum priced  cabinet + PSU suited for
> 
> m4a785td-v evo
> amd a2 x4 620
> ...



u didn't mentioned ur budget range
anyways i'll simplify it for ya

psu                                           cabinet                          price
CM eXtreme Power Plus 460W    CM elite 310                    2400+1800      CM eXtreme Power Plus 500W    CM elite 330                    2800+2200


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

OFF TOPIC: have anyone seen "kawwa"?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys, 
Just now spoke to Ashok from PRIMEABGB. He is qouting Rs 2850 for 2GB Transcend DDR3 RAM. Thats Rs 5700 for 4GB.
Where are you getting this for Rs 4400 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> Just now spoke to Ashok from PRIMEABGB. He is qouting Rs 2850 for 2GB Transcend DDR3 RAM. Thats Rs 5700 for 4GB.
> Where are you getting this for Rs 4400 ?



even PrimeABGB quoting Rs.2850? well 1 last try, talk to thunder.02dragon of Exodus PC. or send him a PM here asking about price for Transcand DDR3 Ram.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok Sam, I sent a PM to thunder.02dragon. Could you also PM him and confirm ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ok Sam, I sent a PM to thunder.02dragon. Could you also PM him and confirm ?



yah sure. i'll do it from my side as well. i2 curious know the price of DDR3. 5500+ for transcend DDR3 is a bit too much. its approaching the price of better performance rams like G.Skill & Corsair.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 19, 2010)

Called a friend in DELHI. He inquired with computer infinite - nehru place, they are quoting Rs 2750 for 2GB KINGSTON DDR3 RAM. Lets wait for thunder.02dragon to reply.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Called a friend in DELHI. He inquired with computer infinite - nehru place, they are quoting Rs 2750 for 2GB KINGSTON DDR3 RAM. Lets wait for thunder.02dragon to reply.



what happened !!! looks like the price of ram increased everywhere. ok i'll pm u the no of thunder, u may call him as he not visit this forum on regular basis.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if u can find the gigabyte 460W, its your best & safest option at your above mentioned budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, what you say is also right, I thought for atleast i7 series which are very old yet no drop in prices since launch(only marginal),
any idea of ga x58A ud3 and ud5 (the new revised series from gigabyte) m/b price and availability - and any possibility of price drop in them in coming quarter.


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2010)

^^
Intel will never lower prices. See the Quads ...so expensive still. The LGA775.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ok, what you say is also right, I thought for atleast i7 series which are very old yet no drop in prices since launch(only marginal),
> any idea of ga x58A ud3 and ud5 (the new revised series from gigabyte) m/b price and availability - and any possibility of price drop in them in coming quarter.



well bro not much chance Intel wil lower price any further in i7 series. not until AMD thumban(or something by that name) out. even then theres not much a chance. also i a real noob in these highend sections .



asigh said:


> ^^
> Intel will never lower prices. See the Quads ...so expensive still. The LGA775.



in 1 word, INTEL IS SELFISH.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well bro not much chance Intel wil lower price any further in i7 series. not until AMD thumban(or something by that name) out. even then theres not much a chance. also i a real noob in these highend sections .
> 
> 
> 
> in 1 word, INTEL IS SELFISH.



its opportunistic


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2010)

^^
That is why its one of the worlds biggest companies...!

Sam by "kawwa"? you mean : Krow. Who USED to post here.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> its opportunistic



yup. its their time to make money. lots of money.



asigh said:


> ^^
> That is why its one of the worlds biggest companies...!
> 
> Sam by "kawwa"? you mean : Krow. Who USED to post here.



+1. they know when to strike. give u 1 good example? HT, i mean hyper threading was in P4. it vanished in C2***. y? & it again appeared in Nahalem. y? y? y? cause Intel were already ahead of AMD in the Core2 arena. so they saved HT for future use. & when they seen AMD mercilessly thrash their Core2 processors in price to performance race they brought back the HT back. i tell it smartest move Intel made in years.

yes asigh, i mean krow. where have he vanished? captured by some new crow catcher? or went in hibernation?


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes asigh, i mean krow. where have he vanished? captured by some new crow catcher? or went in hibernation?



You 'might' catch him at this nest.

*webchat.freenode.net/

Choose any alias you want, and the channel will be #Krow. Am going there right now.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

asigh said:


> You 'might' catch him at this nest.
> 
> *webchat.freenode.net/
> 
> Choose any alias you want, and the channel will be #Krow. Am going there right now.



oh, then its great. will surely check it out.


----------



## techani (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys plz help me. 
i need a pc for a cousin brother. The range will be 11-13K. i havent bought a pc for many months and thats why dont know whats going on in the market. Plz help me with the configurations.
Waiting for replies.
Thank you...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2010)

techani said:


> Guys plz help me.
> i need a pc for a cousin brother. The range will be 11-13K. i havent bought a pc for many months and thats why dont know whats going on in the market. Plz help me with the configurations.
> Waiting for replies.
> Thank you...



Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
ECS A785GM-M3 @ 3.2k
Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @ 2.3k
500Gb Seagate @ 2.3k
LG 20X @ 1k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K
Benq/LG 17" @ ~5k (should be)
Numeric 600Va @ 1.6k
Logitech Keyboard & mouse @ 0.6k
cheap speakers @ 0.3k

to lower prices further you'll have to get AMD sempron, 320Gb HDD, 1Gb DDR2 ram. but they wil make PC slower as hell rather than make any lot of price difference. switch to smaller monitor size is a good way reduce price.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 20, 2010)

Guys,

Need your suggestions again.

DDR3 RAM price has increased, and its now Rs 5700 for 4GB

I want you to tell me, if i really need 4 GB RAM.

Wont 2GB DDR3 suffice ? My usage is primarily browsing and connecting to office network via VPN and doing remote connection.

I am not in to games as such, and i going for the ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO which comes with  128 MB Sideport memory for the onboard HD4200 graphics card.

MONITOR is DELL ULTRA SHARP 19" wide screen


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 20, 2010)

^ yep 2gb will suffice your job and add another 2gb later, however of same clock speed.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestions again.
> 
> ...



2Gb wil suffix. just don't allocate system memory to graphics memory. 128Mb DDR3 inbuilt is more than enough for the graphics if you not into gaming or lot of multimedia work.


----------



## abhadi (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys,
   Been Planning to get a new 2.1 Speakers ... budget around 3k... How about Altec Lansing VS4121 ?? ...
 Been using Altec Lansing BX1121 .... kinda like Altec....  

  Do drop in ur opinions....

Thanks


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestions again.
> 
> ...



hey dont worry if u r not into gaming
2gb is enuf for of tasks
SMC International sold me G.Skill 2gb for 2700 a cupl of months ago
gr8 performance


----------



## pulsar_swift (Feb 25, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey dont worry if u r not into gaming
> 2gb is enuf for of tasks
> SMC International sold me G.Skill 2gb for 2700 a cupl of months ago
> gr8 performance



could you gimme the URL of the website of SMC international ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2010)

which mobo shud i go for...


*GIGABYTE GA-H55M-S2H LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX 
 Rs.6,650.00/- 


GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX
 Rs.7,350.00/- 

GIGABYTE GA-H55M-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX 
 Rs.8,150.00/-


MSI LGA1156 VGA Micro ATX Motherboard H55M-E33
 Rs.3,375.00/-*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yup. its their time to make money. lots of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2010)

@ *sam.shab*
Yes, ht is an ace in intel's card but there's more than this that allows intel to smack amd in performance wars.The nehalem architecture is simply superior in both performance & efficiency owing to the higher transistor count and the communication paths employed like QPI(Quick path interconnect).

Clock per clock nehalem cpu's simply bludgeon their amd counter parts now.
The non ht cpu i.e the core i5 750 is performing better than say the 965be(amd's top of the line cpu) and is even more efficient.So ht just broaden's this performance gap even wider.


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2010)

@Karan:
All three are micro ATX...why..?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ *sam.shab*
> Yes, ht is an ace in intel's card but there's more than this that allows intel to smack amd in performance wars.The nehalem architecture is simply superior in both performance & efficiency owing to the higher transistor count and the communication paths employed like QPI(Quick path interconnect).
> 
> Clock per clock nehalem cpu's simply bludgeon their amd counter parts now.
> The non ht cpu i.e the core i5 750 is performing better than say the 965be(amd's top of the line cpu) and is even more efficient.So ht just broaden's this performance gap even wider.



but amd got license of X86 architecture. why can't they use HT? or according to license only Intel allowed use of HT. i really confused in this part 

yah, thats true, Nahalem architecture is best damn thing of 2009 to watch out for . & it rightfully shown why. drowning amd's flagship cpu by their midrange i5 proccy. not to mention i7's. amd's HT (hyper transport) is no match for QPI, sadly. waiting for AMD Thuban. hope it makes a dent in intel's ships.

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> which mobo shud i go for...
> 
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-H55M-S2H LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX
> ...



u were suppose to go for P55 (siggy shows). changed your mind?


----------



## asingh (Feb 26, 2010)

^^
Man do not know what this guy is doing. Have been advising him like for 3 months...! Cute...!


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Man do not know what this guy is doing. Have been advising him like for 3 months...! Cute...!


LOL


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Man do not know what this guy is doing. Have been advising him like for 3 months...! Cute...!



Kya karu yaar..Giga P55 ka board nahi mila raha (which was 6.5k) & now itwares has shown the above H55 boards..dats y????


----------



## vickybat (Feb 27, 2010)

@ KaranTh85

Buddy why don't go for msi p55 cd 53. Priced around 7k its as good as the gigabyte board.

If you're buying i5 750 then stick with p55 boards as you won't benefit anything from h55.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> could you gimme the URL of the website of SMC international ?



too bad 
they dont have any particular site of their own 
i found them on yellow pages
or u can go to nehru plc


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2010)

can anyone tell me whats the advantage of having all solid caps in a mobo? its says longer lifespan of 40,000hrs. but do we really need? i mean a mobo bought today wil be outdated by 5-7yrs & so a full fledge replacement of the mobo + proccy is necessary. so is there any particular advantage of these solid caps? does it helps in OC? 

& is heatsink over Mosfet really important? can't they be fan cooled by the cabby's side fans?

i not wanted created new thread for this small confusion so posted here as this thread should deal with all basic pc related issues.


----------



## vndprkh.09 (Mar 7, 2010)

PLS HELP ME OUT TO SORT OUT THIS..
*processor*-i7-920 processor                                                
*OS*-window 7 professional                                           
*EXTERNAL HARDRIVE*-trancend storejet25M                           
*KEYBOARD AND MOUSE*-logtech cordless desktop mx5500 
*INTERNAL HARD DRIVE*-
*GRAPHICS CARD-
SOUND CARD-
MOTHERBOARD
RAM-
OPTICAL DRIVE-
POWER SUPPLY*-
*MONITOR*-                                
``PLS TELL ME THIS WITH A OVERALL COST UNDER *80-85K*
 AND UNDER BEST COMPATIBILITY.AND CONTACT DETAILS
u can even change my decided spec.to meet compatibility or price


----------



## rajesh14feb (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys..
I need ur help. actually one of my frnd hv to buy a pc in the range 17-20 k. So he asked me for the good configuration bt i dont know whats going on in the market as i was nt in touch for few years. So please help me with the configurations.
Thank you...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2010)

rajesh14feb said:


> Hey guys..
> I need ur help. actually one of my frnd hv to buy a pc in the range 17-20 k. So he asked me for the good configuration bt i dont know whats going on in the market as i was nt in touch for few years. So please help me with the configurations.
> Thank you...



Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.2k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 2k
LG 22X Sata: 1.1k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K
BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
Logitech Internet Desktop: 0.6k

total: 20.4k. total should be just below 21k after inc tax. pc can be used for causal gaming as well. to reduce price simply opt for 18.5" LCD @ 5.5k


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> can anyone tell me whats the advantage of having all solid caps in a mobo? its says longer lifespan of 40,000hrs. but do we really need? i mean a mobo bought today wil be outdated by 5-7yrs & so a full fledge replacement of the mobo + proccy is necessary. so is there any particular advantage of these solid caps? does it helps in OC?
> 
> & is heatsink over Mosfet really important? can't they be fan cooled by the cabby's side fans?
> 
> i not wanted created new thread for this small confusion so posted here as this thread should deal with all basic pc related issues.



Well theoretically solid stat capacitors  should last longer, since the liquid electrolytic compound should not dry out. A nice mix of science and marketing...!

What you mean by mosfet...which one...?


----------



## janitha (Mar 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> Well theoretically solid stat capacitors  should last longer, since the liquid electrolytic compound should not dry out. A nice mix of science and marketing...!
> 
> What you mean by mosfet...which one...?



Obviously voltage regulator mosfets.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> Well theoretically solid stat capacitors  should last longer, since the liquid electrolytic compound should not dry out. A nice mix of science and marketing...!
> 
> What you mean by mosfet...which one...?



yah, but is there any disadvantage of having a broad with electrolyte caps? i mean it should last 5ys easily. won't it? before the capacitors start to dry out.



janitha said:


> Obviously voltage regulator mosfets.



yup, the voltage regulator. chokes. i not sure if its present in Intel chipset boards but seen them in AMD boards. so asking.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ KaranTh85
> Buddy why don't go for msi p55 cd 53. Priced around 7k its as good as the gigabyte board.
> 
> If you're buying i5 750 then stick with p55 boards as you won't benefit anything from h55.



oh ya i will get dat if i dont find giga p55 mobo on LT Road...
Btw..whats the model no of MSI P55 (is there any new version like 1.1 or 2.0 etc) bcoz some vendors sell old version stocks...

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




asigh said:


> ^^
> Man do not know what this guy is doing. Have been advising him like for 3 months...!* Cute...!*



y this word???


----------



## KNIFER-T (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Basic Guide To Purchase a Low Budget Extreme Gaming PC*

Need a new PC, but don't have a lot of money? I'll show you how to build a machine.. by Which you can do everything from extreme gaming to video encoding....for Rs 47000
Cheap But a very Powerful Machine...

*www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/nzxt-lexa-s_1.jpg



For Gaming PC, the majority of the budget goes to the Video Card and the Processor to ensure high performance in high games, as well as good power supply and good cooling.. of the components, to ensure reliability.

A.Cabinet - NZXT LEXA S Crafted
Lexa S is designed for enhanced airflow with capability for 5 fans including 120mm fans on the front, side, and exhaust with a 140 mm fan on top. NZXT includes the side, rear, top, and front fans along with a fan controller.
NZXT LEXA S Crafted Price Rs 5000

*i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv11/praxum/nzxt%20lexa%20s/nzxt-lexa-s-103.jpg


B.Processor - AMD Phenom II X4 945
Even though Intel was first to launch Quad-core processor, but AMD has made it cheaper...
Quad-core processor is needed for extreme gaming.
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Price Rs 8100

*xtreview.com/images/AMD%20phenom%20II%20X4%20945.jpg





C. Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P
Price Rs 6859

Specification

    * Socket Type AM3
    * CPU Type Phenom II X4 / Phenom II X3
    * FSB 5200 MT/s
    * Northbridge AMD 770
    * Southbridge AMD SB710
    * Memory Standard DDR3 1666(O.C.)/1333/1066
    * Memory Slots 4x240pin
    * Max. Memory 16GB
    * Dual Channel Support Yes
    * PCI Express x16 2.0 1
    * PCI Express x1 4
    * PCI Slots 2
    * SATA 3 Gb/sec 6
    * SATA RAID 0/1/0+1
    * Onboard Audio Chipset Realtek ALC888
    * Audio Channels 8 Channels
    * Onboard LAN Chipset Realtek 8111C/D
    * LAN Speed 10/100/1000Mbps
    * Onboard USB 2 x USB 2.0/1.1 headers Support 4 USB 2.0
    * PS/2 2
    * USB 8xUSB 2.0
    * IEEE 1394 2 x IEEE 1394a
    * S/PDIF Out 1x Optical, 1x Coaxial
    * Audio Ports 6 Ports
    * Form Factor ATX
    * Dimensions 12.0 x 8.2(inches)

*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/motherboards/gigabyte_ma770t_ud3p/gigabyte_ma770t_ud3p_angle.jpg







D. Graphic card - Sapphire Radeon HD 5770.
The Radeon 5770 supports DirectX 11 and it is perfect for gaming at 1680 x 1050 or some 1920 x 1080 (1080p), althought you might have to lower the details a bit depending on the video game. It also has a 1GB of memory buffer, to handle games such as GTA: 4.
Speeds & Feeds

* Engine clock speed: 850 MHz
* Processing power (single precision): 1.36 TeraFLOPS
* Polygon throughput: 850M polygons/sec
* Data fetch rate (32-bit): 136 billion fetches/sec
* Texel fill rate (bilinear filtered): 34 Gigatexels/sec
* Pixel fill rate: 13.6 Gigapixels/sec
* Anti-aliased pixel fill rate: 54.4 Gigasamples/sec
* Memory clock speed: 1.2 GHz
* Memory data rate: 4.8 Gbps
* Memory bandwidth: 76.8 GB/sec
* Maximum board power: 108 Watts
* Idle board power: 18 Watts

*www.tcmagazine.com/images/news/Hardware/AMD_Radeon/AMD_Radeon_HD_5770_06.jpg





Finally, it is HDCP Ready and will handle Blu-Ray and other 1080p content playback, with audio over HDMI as well, no matter what kind of audio setup you throw at it.
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 PRICE Rs 11000



E. RAM - CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1333 (PC3 10666)
4GB of RAM is pretty much mandatory to handle the latest video games along with Windows and background background such as your anti-virus, music/video player, etc.
CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1333 Price Rs 6500

*www.scan.co.uk/Images/Products/1030825-a.jpg





F. Power Supply - CORSAIR 650W ATX12V ATX
Corsair power supplies are known for being some of the most reliable in the industry.
CORSAIR 650W ATX12V ATX Price Rs6400

*www.komplett.se/img/p/400/340676.jpg





G.Dvd Writer - Sony AD-7240S Price Rs 1534

*www.scan.co.uk/Images/Products/1005139-a.jpg




H.Hard Disk - Seagate Barracuda 7200 Price Rs 2375

*www.pcbees.com/images/Seagate_Barracuda-2.jpg





Enjoy

       -KNIFER-T


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

The NZXT LEXA S Crafted Price Rs 5000  looks downright sexy....but r there any cabby available under 4~3k which also gives better cooling


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> The NZXT LEXA S Crafted Price Rs 5000  looks downright sexy....but r there any cabby available under 4~3k which also gives better cooling


may be CM 690


----------



## amitjha (Mar 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
> Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.2k
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 2k
> ...



  Guys even i need to build a new system in about 20-21k. However my requirements are slightly diffrent. I even asked about it earlier but at that tym my budget was just 15k, so i saved money 4 two months and now want to buy new system in this week.

Well I can't buy a monitor ryt now(will buy nxt month) and already hav speakers, and keyboard mouse. So bascially i need a cabinet, mobo, CPU, GFX card, RAM, DVD writer, HDD, and a good PSU to support all this. GFX card should be gud enuf to play games like COD4 at gud resolutions(will be buying a HD LCD).
So please suggest a config which fits in my budget.
Also could you people suggest a shop in nehru place, delhi where i can get products suggested by you guys coz in many shops in nehru place i couldn't find brands like corsair, Coolermaster etc. so any help in this regard would be highly appreciated(any website of a delhi based seller will also be good, i see many links to mumbai based sellers on the forum) .

Thanks a lot in advance to all those who take out time to reply....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2010)

amitjha said:


> Guys even i need to build a new system in about 20-21k. However my requirements are slightly diffrent. I even asked about it earlier but at that tym my budget was just 15k, so i saved money 4 two months and now want to buy new system in this week.
> 
> Well I can't buy a monitor ryt now(will buy nxt month) and already hav speakers, and keyboard mouse. So bascially i need a cabinet, mobo, CPU, GFX card, RAM, DVD writer, HDD, and a good PSU to support all this. GFX card should be gud enuf to play games like COD4 at gud resolutions(will be buying a HD LCD).
> So please suggest a config which fits in my budget.
> ...




Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
Transcend 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.4k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
NZXT Gamma @ 1.8k

total: 18.5k should cost below 19k. inc of tax.

well with rest of the money u get HD5670 512Mb. will cost ~5.5k.

to reduce price, opt for 2Gb ram & a lower costing cabby. let the PSU be Gigabyte 460W. future upgrade wil be handled by it easily.


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 9, 2010)

i7 920 d0                  14k
5850                          16k
(later plan to go cfx, hope cpu wont bottleneck)
*is toxic edition any good ¿¿
As then the reference 5870 comes very close to its price.
asus p6x58d 
or giga ud5              ~17k
(wich one is better ¿¿ I need sata 3. Dont care abt usb 3. Ud7 north bridge heatsink suxx. Y is ud7 so costly ¿¿ Is 24 phase power dat useful ¿¿ Between ud5 and p6x58d, wich one has better pci-e spacing ¿¿)
7200.12                    4k
k62                             7k
corsair tx750          8k
corsair titanium      6k
(later i buy 2 more 4gb and then 12gb triple channel)

BenQ g2220hd       8k
(m in lov wit this monitor)

g15                             4k
cm sentinel(sgm)   5k
ups                             5k
lg dvd writer          1k
speaker                   .5k
(ordinary will do, who cares sound)

total is 95.5k

i hope this build is ok
wil buy this around 20th april
(hope price fall)

any suggestions will help


----------



## Cilus (Mar 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
> Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> Transcend 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.4k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
> ...



  Sam.Shab, ur config is well balanced, but one thing. Now a days Athlon II 620 X4 is available in 4.5 to 4.6k. So i think it will be a better option because the extra 0.5k really worth the extra performance offered by 620.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Sam.Shab, ur config is well balanced, but one thing. Now a days Athlon II 620 X4 is available in 4.5 to 4.6k. So i think it will be a better option because the extra 0.5k really worth the extra performance offered by 620.



well OP's budget not high. & he wants purchase a graphics card also. getting X4 wil leave almost for the graphics card. so i recommended X3.


----------



## amitjha (Mar 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
> Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> Transcend 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.4k
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
> ...





Cilus said:


> Sam.Shab, ur config is well balanced, but one thing. Now a days Athlon II 620 X4 is available in 4.5 to 4.6k. So i think it will be a better option because the extra 0.5k really worth the extra performance offered by 620.



Hey thanks a lot guys for replying so quickly.. Well the config really luks gud. Few questions though. Never heard of biostar mobo, so are they good n reliable.I liked the cabby very much but on its site there's no seller in delhi, so will i be able to get this mobo and cabby in delhi. Also for the GFX card, i checked on tom's hardware and in benchamrking hd4770 was ahead of hd5670, so which one shud i buy..
And once again can anyone tell me where can i buy all this stuff in delhi..
Thanks a lot again.


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2010)

Knifer-T
Good choice but the 5770 is not for extreme gaming, replace that with HD5850 and get a nice 50k config.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2010)

amitjha said:


> Hey thanks a lot guys for replying so quickly.. Well the config really luks gud. Few questions though. Never heard of biostar mobo, so are they good n reliable.I liked the cabby very much but on its site there's no seller in delhi, so will i be able to get this mobo and cabby in delhi. Also for the GFX card, i checked on tom's hardware and in benchamrking hd4770 was ahead of hd5670, so which one shud i buy..
> And once again can anyone tell me where can i buy all this stuff in delhi..
> Thanks a lot again.



biostar mobos are reliable. well almost anyone i recommend bio ask this question. they are reliable.

you should find this mobo is delhi. i gave you this mobo particularly cause it supports processor of 140W TDP. so later if u choose you may swap your proccy for an Phenom II X6. not sure about cabby though. still try. 

if u look at their Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart (tom's HW. Graphics Mayhem's last page), you'll see HD5670 performance is on par with HD 4830. just 1 step behind HD 4770. moreover HD4770's price is 6.2k. so i think HD5670 is best value card in lower midrange section till date. moreover no extra power connector needed. temp very low so fan runs slow so no noise. GPU is OC'ble to 900Mhz (from 775Mhz). what more can u ask for a 5.3k graphics card?

everyone talks about SMC international at Nehru Place. you may pay them a visit. theres very high chance, they wil be having or can bring NZXT Gamma.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2010)

which is better - 
HD 5750 or GTS 250?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> which is better -
> HD 5750 or GTS 250?



in terms of raw power both side by side.


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2010)

tkin said:


> Knifer-T
> Good choice but the 5770 is not for extreme gaming, replace that with HD5850 and get a nice 50k config.



True that is a weak card. Do not expect ripping performance on HD.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> which is better -
> HD 5750 or GTS 250?


in terms of longevity support,power consumption-HD5750
in terms of performance-GTS 250
anyways u wont go wrong in buying any1 of them
i wud go for 5750


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> which is better -
> HD 5750 or GTS 250?



If u enable PhysX in ur game then u will get more FPS on GTS250 than HD 5750.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2010)

Raw Performance wise GTS 250 is better than HD5750 but if you compare power consumption+performance ratio then HD5750 is clearly better.


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 10, 2010)

5850 reference vs 5850 toxic

is it worth the price difference (coz then the 5870 comes close to the 5850 price) ¿¿


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2010)

Please guys suggest me a intel based basic rig for my friend. Need cpu,mobo,ram,hdd,dvdrw,monitor,case & psu.budget 17k.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Please guys suggest me a intel based basic rig for my friend. Need cpu,mobo,ram,hdd,dvdrw,monitor,case & psu.budget 17k.


hey thats tough man
ask him to go for amd based rig


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> 5850 reference vs 5850 toxic
> 
> is it worth the price difference (coz then the 5870 comes close to the 5850 price) ¿¿



Getting a HD5870 would be more wise decision than a toxic ed. HD5850 .... otherwise a plain vanilla HD5850 is just fine


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 11, 2010)

Is the Athlon II X4 630 a good buy for a value gaming CPU ? I have a 8800GT which I plan on sticking to until 6 month or so... I currently have a E4500 and 2GB of DDR2 RAM.. I am planning on going quad with a Athlon II X4 630, a 780G mobo and 4GB of DDR2. Is it a good choice ? Will it give me noticeable difference in gaming (I play at 1440x900). If not, then please suggest me something similar in the same budget line (5k for CPU max, 5k for mobo and 4GB of DDR2 RAM).


----------



## Revolution (Mar 11, 2010)

How much have to spend for the following basic rig in Kolkata ?

Intel Dual Core E5200
Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L
Kingstone 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD 320GB HDD Blue
Samsung DVD+RW
Dell 18.5" LCD
CM Elite 310 case
Crappy Zebronics 500W PSU


----------



## vndprkh.09 (Mar 11, 2010)

which cabinet is best between 5k-6k..
pls tell me i need to buy one...soon..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> Getting a HD5870 would be more wise decision than a toxic ed. HD5850 .... otherwise a plain vanilla HD5850 is just fine



buddy is toxic available in India? acc. to AnandTech if i remember correctly, Toxic limited to only US customers. sorry if i wrong. they reviewed 2 ATI 58** cards. 1 of them was Sapphire HD5850 toxic. & other,,,,,,, i forgot. & according to Anand, one wil be available worldwide & latter only to US customers.



Psychosocial said:


> Is the Athlon II X4 630 a good buy for a value gaming CPU ? I have a 8800GT which I plan on sticking to until 6 month or so... I currently have a E4500 and 2GB of DDR2 RAM.. I am planning on going quad with a Athlon II X4 630, a 780G mobo and 4GB of DDR2. Is it a good choice ? Will it give me noticeable difference in gaming (I play at 1440x900). If not, then please suggest me something similar in the same budget line (5k for CPU max, 5k for mobo and 4GB of DDR2 RAM).



much better than E4500. though to get a significant improvement in games, better graphics is mandatory. & for mobo, better 785G or 790GX based AM3 mobo+ DDR3. not age old AM2+ with DDR2.



Revolution said:


> How much have to spend for the following basic rig in Kolkata ?
> 
> Intel Dual Core E5200
> Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L
> ...



y Intel? y not AMD? he Intel fanboy or what?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 11, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> y Intel? y not AMD? he Intel fanboy or what?



yep,noob intel fanboy.....


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 11, 2010)

asus p6x58d vs gigabyte x58a-ud5
comment pls


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2010)

vndprkh.09 said:


> which cabinet is best between 5k-6k..
> pls tell me i need to buy one...soon..


cm 690
no doubt
if u can extend ur budget a lil more u can get cm 690 nvidia edition(see pic)*www.priceindia.in/computer/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Cooler-Master-CM-690-Nvidia-Edition.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2010)

Revolution said:


> How much have to spend for the following basic rig in Kolkata ?
> 
> Intel Dual Core E5200
> Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L
> ...



~ 19.5K ....



vndprkh.09 said:


> which cabinet is best between 5k-6k..
> pls tell me i need to buy one...soon..



Try to get CM 690 II around 6.5K ...



Sam.Shab said:


> buddy is toxic available in India? acc. to AnandTech if i remember correctly, Toxic limited to only US customers. sorry if i wrong. they reviewed 2 ATI 58** cards. 1 of them was Sapphire HD5850 toxic. & other,,,,,,, i forgot. & according to Anand, one wil be available worldwide & latter only to US customers.





> 5850 reference vs 5850 toxic
> 
> is it worth the price difference (coz then the 5870 comes close to the 5850 price) ¿¿



I don't know if toxic ed. is available or not .... _*Tathaga*_ just wanted to know about it and I gave him an answer .... may be it's possible for him to arrange one of those those toxic ed. gfx cards and if if you need one try asking him ...


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> Try to get CM 690 II around 6.5K ...



Is that available here in Kolkata ?
The price is not fair for that.....


----------



## staticsid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys!
Wanted to give you a heads-up on an upcoming webinar which might interest everyone on this thread. 
Check the link for details
*www.thinkdigit.com/webinar.php?webinarId=43&mode=details


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> I don't know if toxic ed. is available or not .... _*Tathaga*_ just wanted to know about it and I gave him an answer .... may be it's possible for him to arrange one of those those toxic ed. gfx cards and if if you need one try asking him ...



no thanks mate. i better suited with my 4yr old PC rather than a kick on my a**


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 12, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> asus p6x58d vs gigabyte x58a-ud5
> comment pls



any help ¿¿


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> any help ¿¿



not much difference only of audio codec, feature wise gigabyte one looks far better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2010)

which is the best p55 board form 6.5k to 7k?


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 12, 2010)

gigabyte ud5 vs asus p6x58d



azaad_shri75 said:


> not much difference only of audio codec, feature wise gigabyte one looks far better.



what about pci-e spacing ¿¿
i heard in ud5 the spacing is less so in cfx cards will be close and obstruct the pci (not pci-e) lane and being close will produce more heat.

I hav seen pics of both but in pics both seem to hav same spacing (but ud3r and ud7 hav very poor spacing)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2010)

^ yep that problem is there,I am also facing it, so am going for single gpu with ud5, as I need that single pci slot badly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay guys, what if I stick with my E4500 and get a HD5770 ? It;s available around 10k right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Okay guys, what if I stick with my E4500 and get a HD5770 ? It;s available around 10k right ?



8800GT is equivalent to HD5670. so i not think you need to replace your card so soon. it still got lots of muscle left. my suggestion is get Athlon II X4 630 + any sub 5k AMD board along with 4Gb DDR3 ram. OC proccy to 3-3.2Ghz using stock cooler. & pair your 8800GT with it. performance increase wil be noticeably higher. & after mainstream Fermi cards arrive, change your graphics card.


----------



## vndprkh.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

*sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/0f566df90646cd2cac7109d8a4f1967f.jpg 
Coolermaster  HAF 932 Full Tower
 The HAF932 features a fully-rugged appearance and is housed in a tough  casing to offer outstanding protection. A rugged HAF932 comes equipped  to operate with unparalleled thermal performance. Removable HDD racks  and cable management system for better cable routing and neatness. PSU  not included.
More info  
*Price $199.99* 







 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/b8aef5a05c47f3331e522e62364bfdb5.jpg 
Thermaltake  Element S
 Anti-vibration & noise reduction materal on side panel
Stealth Black Interior.
Massive Storage Capability with 7 x 3.5" and 2 x 2.5" HDD bays.
Direction-free HDD cage.
Excellent thermal performance with optimal air flow.
More info  
*Price $155.99* 







 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/324cc1853a2e79d3d26b57997294ffc9.jpg 
Coolermaster  C690 NVIDIA Edition
 Stylish appearance with nVIDIA logo
Accommodates up to six 120 mm fans for high-efficiency ventilation
Removable HDD racks provide for easy assembly
More info  
*Price $159.99* 



 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/5ed3dbf60f82de28249361133c393623.jpg 
Coolermaster  HAF 922 Gaming
 Following the overwhelming success of the full tower HAF 932, Cooler  Master extends the HAF (High Air Flow) line to a mid tower in the HAF  922. This beastly chassis comes with rugged looks, massive air flow, and  Cooler Master’s trademark intelligently designed interior. Building the  mean, dream machine is now well within reach.  
*Price $149.99* 







 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/432f2fc1d42bb5aa60151dab09f6ddb5.jpg 
Thermaltake  Element T Mid Tower
 Tactical appearance for optimal gaming experience.
Preserved fan opening for 120mm to 200mm at top and front panel, 120mm  to 230mm at side panel.
Massive storage capability with 7 x 3.5" and 1x 2.5" HDD or SSD bay.
Thumb screws for 3.5", 5.25" devices and PCI slots for secure  transportation.
More info  
*Price $119.99* 







 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/25ce37f4015187f500bf7d7178b48bbb.jpg 
Antec  Mini ITX 300
Mini-ITX is the next  "big" thing. And now, Antec introduces the ISK Series, an entire line of  cases designed exclusively for Mini-ITX motherboards. With three drive  bays, a side 80mm TriCool™ fan, and a stable 65-watt power adapter, the  ISK 300-65 can handle many of the tasks of a traditional PC, in half the  space. PSU not included.
More info
*Price $107.99*











 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/df6ba3235b4263157cff9f6a9db46121.jpg 
Antec  300 Versatile Case
 The Essentially Cool and Quiet Case.
-9 Drive Bays(3x Ext. 5.25, 6x 3.5"
-1 rear 120mm TriCool fan with 3 speed switch
-Washable air filters
-Perforated front bezel for maximum air intake
-Power Supply not included  
*Price $99.99* 



 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/0415778b7969038529bf63fa8ebdb1c5.jpg 
Antec  Twelve Hundred Gaming Case
 The Antec Twelve Hundred is the evolution of the best-selling Nine  Hundred, expanding on its award-winning design with even more cooling,  capacity, and convenience. The Twelve Hundred is incredibly robust, with  12 drive bays, 7 expansion slots, and space for even the largest  graphics cards.
More info  
*Price $249.99* 



 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/c56f80844a0d2d51bdad01de1eb5ba0d.jpg 
Apevia  X-Dreamer 3 
Our X-Dreamer 3 provides  the same quality and similar design as our previous X-Dreamer cases with  some extra flash. An updated design makes this case appear more sleek  and modern than the previous models with the power and reset switches  encircling the front LCD temperature readout.
More info
*Price $109.99*



 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/0415778b7969038529bf63fa8ebdb1c5.jpg 
Antec  902 Gaming Case
 The best-selling Antec Nine Hundred offers gamers an unbeatable  enclosure, one that delivers a combination of cooling, performance and  convenience that stands head and shoulders above the competition. Now,  the Nine Hundred Two builds on this design with improved airflow and  dominating style.
More info  
*Price $ 189.99* 













 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/05a3d3245cf29d10908caf20cdce888e.jpg 
NZXY  Beta Evo
 Announcing the Beta EVO, a sleek, all black value packed mid tower case  at a budget price. Beta EVO features advanced cooling performance with  support for up to 6 120 mm fans with an option of a 140mm fan at the  top. Beta EVO also provides external dual radiator support along with a  meshed front panel allowing for enhanced cooling potential.
More  info  
*Price $94.99* 










 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/de5190e75015873ff09868000153d791.jpg 
Coolermaster  C690 Gaming Case
 When looking at the CM 690, it's easy to be taken in by its bold lines  and superb styling. But don’t let its exterior fool you – the CM 690 is a  lot more than just a pretty face. Accommodates up to seven 120 mm fans  for high-efficiency ventilation. Removable HDD racks provide for easy  assembly. Tool-free user-friendliness. Roomy interior supports nVIDIA  G80 SLI configuration.
More info  
*Price: $139.99* 



 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/cb78208276e6556f0446ee8e4a5fcbb9.jpg 
Coolermaster  Scout
 CM Storm deploys Scout, the True LAN Gaming Chassis. Mobility, security  and 20 years of advanced technology converge in one rugged portable  mid-tower chassis. Every Scout is engineered with Storm Tactics: a  dedicated focus on Strength, Security and Control. The Scout blends into  the darkness with a menacing all black interior showcasing your  internal hardware.
More info  
*Price $144.99* 



 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/fa72d849a175bee8f396c3e7622e5eb1.jpg 
Coolermaster  Elite NV334
 Elite 334 (NV-334) is a Nvidia Edition mid-tower that accommodates  micro-ATX and ATX motherboards, built with a Nvidia themed side panel  and fully meshed front panel body that maintains Elite's pedigree of  compact-sized and quality build that would look great in any space. It  is equipped with a 120mm rear fan, offering the superb ventilation while  maintaining silent cooling solution.
More info  
*Price $104.99* 



 *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/6f56ec5cf28040d3354def8cd0b597a4.jpg 
Antec  VSK2000 Mid Tower
 Stretch your dollar further with the VSK-2000, the newest addition to  Antec's award-winning New Solution Series. The VSK-2000 is designed to  give you more bang for your buck, with features like a perforated front  bezel for better air intake, convenient front-loaded HDD cages, and TAC  2.0 compliance for superior CPU and graphics cards cooling.
More info  
*Price $89.99*


*hey guys which cabinet is best in this under 6.5k..pls suggest..
*


----------



## Tathaga (Mar 13, 2010)

gigabyte ud5 vs asus p6x58d



azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ yep that problem is there,I am also facing it, so am going for single gpu with ud5, as I need that single pci slot badly.



is that prob there in asus p6x58d ¿¿


----------



## armon300 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in need of a new rig in the *budget of 40k*. I'll be using it mainly for *surfing, movie/music downloads, some gaming once in a while. Oh and possibly converting Video Tapes to DVDs as well.* I have it to get it by *March end from Nehru Place*. I'm also going to give a try at overclocking..
 But In 40k, I need to fit in:

OS = Windows 7
CPU/Processor = (After reading 100s of posts, I want to try AMD now. Quad/Triple core preferably. But if they aren't beneficial much then not.)
Motherboard = (No idea..)
Memory/RAM = (4 GB DDR3, yet not sure which brand and all)
Graphic Card/GPU = 
Monitor = (20"~22" range since monitor-eye distance is quite short)
Power Supply Unit = (I know how important it is, so don't trust my decision based on my limited knowledge of them.)
Case/Cabinet = (I really want to get something with optimal cooling AND design. Should give atleast a hint of the stuff inside. )
CPU Cooling = (Don't think I would need anything special, but just in case.)
Optical Drive = (Just the regular DVD/CD writer..)
Hard Drive = (100GB+ WD/Kingston/Any reliable brand sounds nice)
Keyboard = (No boundaries.)


It's my first time getting my own assembled desktop, wanted to get away from the fixed DELL desktops. I only have a few hints at WHAT to get, so if any one could point me in the right direction atleast.. thanks a LOT in advance..

.:EDIT::.
Just read the 47k Gaming Rig post.. It looks pretty good. But I guess cutting cost in some places and fitting a monitor in there as well.. then I'd grab it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tathaga said:


> gigabyte ud5 vs asus p6x58d
> 
> 
> 
> is that prob there in asus p6x58d ¿¿



I don't think so as its not in between 2 pcie 16 slots.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2010)

vndprkh.09 said:


> *sitemanager.scottbuckingham.com/liveImages/0f566df90646cd2cac7109d8a4f1967f.jpg
> Coolermaster  HAF 932 Full Tower
> The HAF932 features a fully-rugged appearance and is housed in a tough  casing to offer outstanding protection. A rugged HAF932 comes equipped  to operate with unparalleled thermal performance. Removable HDD racks  and cable management system for better cable routing and neatness. PSU  not included.
> More info
> ...


good info
but where did u got these prices 
some of them are less actually i the market
anyways
under 6.5k cm 690 nvidia edition will be a gud deal


----------



## Xeno (Mar 13, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> good info
> but where did u got these prices
> some of them are less actually i the market
> anyways
> under 6.5k cm 690 nvidia edition will be a gud deal



Lynx india has quoted the CM 690 nvidia edition for 6k INR, in fact all the prices are like nearly the same.[the link]

Also there seems to be a updated CM 690 II case, I am not sure whether we're getting the new one or the old one here. The looks are quite similar so its hard to tell [link]


----------



## asingh (Mar 13, 2010)

^^
Just get the normal CM690 for like ~RS. 4.5K. It is same as nVidia edition. You can pimp the normal CM690 with colored fans/CFLs if you want..!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2010)

armon300 said:


> I'm in need of a new rig in the *budget of 40k*. I'll be using it mainly for *surfing, movie/music downloads, some gaming once in a while. Oh and possibly converting Video Tapes to DVDs as well.* I have it to get it by *March end from Nehru Place*. I'm also going to give a try at overclocking..
> But In 40k, I need to fit in:
> 
> OS = Windows 7
> ...



so lets start
first of all u aren't going to play games seriously/regularly so any low/mid budget graphic card will be ok

_*graphic card*_-1>hd 5670 (any brand ):-6k-6.5k
                  2>hd 4850     "           :-7k-7.5k


u asked  for amd so,
_*processor*_-1>athlon II x4 620:-5kappx(2.6ghz)
               2>athlon II x4 630:-6kappx(2.8ghz)
               3>athlon II x3 440:-4.5k-5k(3ghz)


_*mobo*_-1> MSI 785G– ~5k
       -2> MSI 790gx-7.5k


*ram*-corsair/gskill 2*2gb kit-5k-5.5k


_*cabinet*_-1>CM 690 nvidia edition(since u wanna flaunt the hardware inside plus ur cabinet)-6.5k
    2>Antec Nine Hundred Mid-Tower-6k-7k

_*SMPS*_-minimum required-450w-500w
         recommended-500w-550w
         any popular brand will do it   

rest of the parts can be purchased easily


----------



## armon300 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot Piyush! But I posted a separate thread for my request since I thought it would crowd this thread.. So I'm going to follow up on your suggestions in my thread.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> which is the best p55 board form 6.5k to 7k?



MSI P55 CD-53 @ 7.5k ( price from latest prices thread )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2010)

is asus m4a785td-M evo available in india?
if so how much does it cost?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> is asus m4a785td-M evo available in india?
> if so how much does it cost?



i not think its available. if its available it wil cost ~5.5k. not good for that price. MSI 785G E65 much superior to it.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 14, 2010)

Can any of u suggest me good Cabinets & SMPS around 2000 rupees[if good max 2500 for both ]??
Presently using I Ball's I tower 

My configuration is
Intel 946 GZIS Mother Board
Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8 Ghz processor
1 500 GB Sata HDD
1 160 GB sata HDD
Geforce 8400GS 512 MB Gfx Card
3 GB Ram [1of Vdata 1Gb & 1 of 2 GB Kingston]
Lg DVD writer

How much Watt Power Supply is required for me??
May add 1 HDD in next 1 yr...........

How many Fan will be required by me to keep it Cool as I keep My PC in closed Wooden cabinet

Thnks in adv.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2010)

sandynator said:


> Can any of u suggest me good Cabinets & SMPS around 2000 rupees[if good max 2500 for both ]??
> Presently using I Ball's I tower
> 
> My configuration is
> ...



for cabby its upto you. if u want low cost but sturdy cabby get Zebronics bijli or CM Elite 310. for PSU, as your PC isn't power hungry, a VIP Gold 400W wil do its job. total cost: 1200 for Zebronics + 1600 for VIP = 2800. may get it for less depending on your location.


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Mar 24, 2010)

hi. my cousin wants to buy a gaming computer for 60k or so.. he's saying he prefers to have a core i5 or i7 cpu.. he will use the comp mainly for gaming.. he wants to be able to play latest games like AC2 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R at max graphics level.. and he's not much used to PC gaming, so he also wants an xbox 360 controller.. can u please suggest a good configuration with the above things kept in mind for around 60k-65k..

thanks in advance


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

if buying a new monitor then cannot think about core i7, but core i5 is go go all the way.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 24, 2010)

@ sachinmu.1995
since you will use this for gaming i recommend focusing on a good graphics card

CPU- Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 8.9k 
CPU cooler - Coolermaster Hyper N620 @ 2.9K
Mobo - MSI 790GX-G65 @ 7.1k 
RAM - Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
Graphics - Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2.3K 
DVD Writer - LG H55N @ 1.1K
Cabinet - NZXT Gamma @ 2k
PSU - Corsair VX550W @ 5k
Keyboard @ Mouse - Logitech combo @ 0.7K
Monitor - Acer H203H @ 7.2K
Speaker - Altec Lansing VS2421 @ 2.2K
UPS - Numeric 1 KVA @ 4.2K
Xbox 360 controller @ 1.3K

TOTAL - 66.5K


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Mar 24, 2010)

@jaskanwar - is the phenom II better than the i5?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2010)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> @jaskanwar - is the phenom II better than the i5?


in terms of what?
gaming performance?
application stuff?
value for money?
...?

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

need a basic computer(no gaming or heavy applications to be run on this)
budget 20k-25k(including monitor,speakers 2.1 preferred,ups)
plz reply
thanks in advance


----------



## prvprv (Mar 25, 2010)

my 2 year old LG DVD writer has gone bad. Its writng about 60% and starts writing Lead out and gives a session fixation error or something. What might be the problem? can we repair it or have to get a new one? ( Have updated firmware also but no use)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2010)

@ sachinmu.1995
if you buy core i5 you will not be able to buy a good graphic card within your budget.
as i said for gaming you should focus on a good graphics card also.

@ piyush120290
look at this -
Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 3.9k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k 
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.5k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2.3k
LG H55N @ 1.1K
Cooler Master Elite 310 with default 420W psu @ 1.5k 
BenQ G922HDL @ 7K
Logitech combo @ 0.6K
Altec Lansing BXR 1221 @ 1k
APC 550va @ 1.8k

TOTAL -25.9k


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Mar 25, 2010)

cpu is only for gaming and video conversions sometimes...... and will the 550W power supply be enough for the hardware?

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

hey, i got this configuration too, tell me if its good.... 
CPU - Core i5-750:  11k
Motherboard -Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R : 11k
RAM - OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb kit:6k for kit
Hard Disk - 500Gb Western Digital Caviar Blue/Green sata2 HDD:2.5k
DVD Drive - DVD RW LG/samsung - dvd drive: 1.1k
Cabinet - Zebronics reaper:1.5k without Power Supply Unit
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - GlacialPower GP-AL650AA : 4.5k or Corsair VX550W:   5.7k
Graphics Card - Palit GTX260 Sonic: 10.5k
Speakers - Logitech X-540 5.1 : 5.5k
UPS - APC 800VA UPS: 2.7k
Keyboard and Mouse - Logitech k/b and mouse:1k
Monitor - Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W: 9.2k-9.5k 
Controller - Xbox 360 controller for windows:1.2k-1.7k

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

hey, i got this configuration too, tell me if its good.... 
CPU - Core i5-750:  11k
Motherboard -Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R : 11k
RAM - OCZ 1333MHz DDR3 2x2Gb kit:6k for kit
Hard Disk - 500Gb Western Digital Caviar Blue/Green sata2 HDD:2.5k
DVD Drive - DVD RW LG/samsung - dvd drive: 1.1k
Cabinet - Zebronics reaper:1.5k without Power Supply Unit
Power Supply Unit (PSU) - GlacialPower GP-AL650AA : 4.5k or Corsair VX550W:   5.7k
Graphics Card - Palit GTX260 Sonic: 10.5k
Speakers - Logitech X-540 5.1 : 5.5k
UPS - APC 800VA UPS: 2.7k
Keyboard and Mouse - Logitech k/b and mouse:1k
Monitor - Samsung 2233SW or Dell 2209W: 9.2k-9.5k 
Controller - Xbox 360 controller for windows:1.2k-1.7k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2010)

hd 5850 will crush gtx 260 and even gtx 285 by a small margin
550 w psu is more than enough


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Mar 25, 2010)

what about the 20inch monitor? will that be good for such a powerful graphics card


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ piyush120290
> look at this -
> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 3.9k
> Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
> ...



@ Jaskanwar, CM Lite 310 not comes with any PSU. however some retailers bundle a 400W Extreme Power psu with it.

& ram price again went high. 2Gb DDR3 from transcend will cost no more than 3k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2010)

then ddr2 mobo and ram will be the only option for him


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> then ddr2 mobo and ram will be the only option for him



actually, already replied in another thread, with DDR2 & Biostar 785G based board.


----------



## Sujitdx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Please help me*

Hi I want to update my PC So m going to buy a New Motherboard,Processor, Graphic Card and Ram.

So please help for the Best for Gaming with in 15k.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> then ddr2 mobo and ram will be the only option for him



well i was thinking to go for smaller LCD (may be 17") so that i dont have to compromise on ddr3
rest of the rig seems decent to me
thnx


----------



## prvprv (Mar 26, 2010)

1) my 2 year old LG DVD writer has gone bad. Its writng about 60% and  starts writing Lead out and gives a session fixation error or something.  What might be the problem? can we repair it or have to get a new one? (  Have updated firmware also but no use)

2) There are 4 or 5 different models in Sparkle 9500 GT 512MB. Which one is better? if I get a card with 2 DVI outputs can i use an DVI to VGA adapter for one of my monitors? If so what would be the price of that adapter?

3) Thinking of getting Samsung 2033 SW+ monitor for around 7.2 k. Is it better to get a Benq G2200 for around 8k instead?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Please help me*



Sujitdx said:


> Hi I want to update my PC So m going to buy a New Motherboard,Processor, Graphic Card and Ram.
> 
> So please help for the Best for Gaming with in 15k.



Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
ASUS m2n68-am plus @ 2.2k 
A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
PowerColour PCS HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.4k(you need at least a good 400W PSU)

total = 16.4

otherwise look at
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Please help me*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
> ASUS m2n68-am plus @ 2.2k
> A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
> PowerColour PCS HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.4k(you need at least a good 400W PSU)
> ...



some other mobo plz. this mobo old. also OP not provided any info on PSU. a relatively low costing PSU @ 2k will be good for him.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2010)

but sam, if he will go with that he can get a good graphics card for gaming


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Please help me*



Sujitdx said:


> Hi I want to update my PC So m going to buy a New Motherboard,Processor, Graphic Card and Ram.
> 
> So please help for the Best for Gaming with in 15k.


take a look
AMD athlonII x2 250
780 based mobo
2gb ddr2 ram-less than 2k
hd 5670-5.1k
gigabyte 460W-2.8k

total would be coming around 16k


----------



## saravanrajs (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi

   I am planing to buy a proc, MOBO, DDR, HDD, CAB/PSU and if possible a Graphic card for 17k-21k. I will be using for browsing and also playing games
   I am thinking of choosing the configuration from below. please suggest.

Proc:
INTEL Core2Duo  E7500 / 2.93 GHz     1066MHz,3MB,LGA     - 5.2k
INTEL Quad Core Q8300 / 2.5 GHz     1333MHz,4 MB,LGA     - 7.4k 
Athlon II X3     II X3 - 435     2.9 GHz, 1.5MB, AM3             - 3.9K
Phenom X4     Quad X4 - 945      3.0GHz, 8M, AM3             - 7.7k 


MOBO:
INTEL G41     DG41TY - 3.7k
INTEL G45     DG45ID - 5.3k
M61PME-K               - 3.5k
ECS A785GM-M5          - 3.4k
TA 785G-A3             - 3.7k
MA785GM-US2H             - 4.4k

HDD:
Seagate-SATA      500 GB - 2.3k

RAM:
DDR2 - Transcend  - 2.6k
DDR3 - Transcend  - 3.1k

CAB:
any cabinet around 2K with PSU will do ?

Can you suggest any graphic card, if required.... 

Do you think buying a better MOBO (like M4A78STD-V-EVO) with a standard proc (like X2) will be good ?

Thanks,
Saravan


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but sam, if he will go with that he can get a good graphics card for gaming



oh yes, else he'll miss the card. but suppose he using a cheap 400W or 450W PSU unit, he may go with HD5670 512Mb & get a better mobo. also that mobo damn old & lacks many features of new mobo.



piyush120290 said:


> *hd 5670-5.1k*
> *gigabyte 460W-2.8k*
> 
> total would be coming around 16k



i not know where you got these rates but they are out of market rates. really. HD5670, suppose 512Mb for 5.1k. OH MAN. 

& Gigabyte 460W for 2.8k? its stepping on head of Corsair CX400W. & also Seasonic 380W.


----------



## prvprv (Mar 27, 2010)

prvprv said:


> 1) my 2 year old LG DVD writer has gone bad. Its writng about 60% and  starts writing Lead out and gives a session fixation error or something.  What might be the problem? can we repair it or have to get a new one? (  Have updated firmware also but no use)
> 
> 2) There are 4 or 5 different models in Sparkle 9500 GT 512MB. Which one is better? if I get a card with 2 DVI outputs can i use an DVI to VGA adapter for one of my monitors? If so what would be the price of that adapter?
> 
> 3) Thinking of getting Samsung 2033 SW+ monitor for around 7.2 k. Is it better to get a Benq G2200 for around 8k instead?



Anybody?? Please answer


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> oh yes, else he'll miss the card. but suppose he using a cheap 400W or 450W PSU unit, he may go with HD5670 512Mb & get a better mobo. also that mobo damn old & lacks many features of new mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was surprised too
i got these prices on LATEST PRICES thread
posted by com@ddict


----------



## rohit2hell (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Digitians.. 
my frnd jst bought Asus M4A78T-E with Phenom II 965 BE
he wanted to know does Corsair XMS3 (2x2Gb)1600Mhz supports on his mothrbord..as in mothrbord manual Corsair XMS3(1600mhz) is not mentioned..  

Thanks In advance


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2010)

rohit2hell said:


> Hi Digitians..
> my frnd jst bought Asus M4A78T-E with Phenom II 965 BE
> he wanted to know does Corsair XMS3 (2x2Gb)1600Mhz supports on his mothrbord..as in mothrbord manual Corsair XMS3(1600mhz) is not mentioned..
> 
> Thanks In advance


u r not the first one that i know asking about Asus M4A78T-E and corsair
my friend had the same problem
i dunno whats the problem with it?
so go for OCZ platinum 1600 or GSkill 1600
they both are fully compatible


----------



## rohit2hell (Mar 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> u r not the first one that i know asking about Asus M4A78T-E and corsair
> my friend had the same problem
> i dunno whats the problem with it?
> so go for OCZ platinum 1600 or GSkill 1600
> they both are fully compatible


 

Thnks bro.. bt my friend wanted to go for Corsair  
I have same mothrbord Asus M4A78T-E .. i arranged Corsair XMS3 (2x2Gb)1600Mhz n installed it once on my mothrbord.. it workd fine.. bt how much long I hv to check it to becm sure it is compatible..???


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i was surprised too
> i got these prices on LATEST PRICES thread
> posted by com@ddict



yah, saw later on. 5.1k for a HD5670 512Mb. cool. hope by i get my second rig, it comes down to 4.*k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 28, 2010)

Core i3 or Athlon II X4 - 630 ? Both are available at the similar price range of  Rs 5X00

Which one is better ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Core i3 or Athlon II X4 - 630 ? Both are available at the similar price range of  Rs 5X00
> 
> Which one is better ?


my vote goes for x4 630(value for money)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Core i3 or Athlon II X4 - 630 ? Both are available at the similar price range of  Rs 5X00
> 
> Which one is better ?



both perform almost the same
but athlon x4 630 is more VFM


----------



## pulsar_swift (Mar 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> both perform almost the same
> but athlon x4 630 is more VFM


If both are performing at the same level.

X4 630 is at 5200 and Core i3 is at 5700

This 400 price diff is the VFM  ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2010)

630 has 4 real cores while i3 has 2 real + 2 hyperthreaded
ht cores our not as good as the real ones

if you into 3d rendering and all 630 is more good
if you game i3 will be better, also you can overclock it a lot 
but given that games are also becoming multi threaded then it is obvious that 630 will be better in the long run

moreover 630 can be paired with a 785g chipset mobo which has a lot better onboard graphics (hd4200) compared to h55, h57, q57 chipsets' x4500 if you are not going for graphics card

so on the whole 630 is better


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 630 has 4 real cores while i3 has 2 real + 2 hyperthreaded
> ht cores our not as good as the real ones
> 
> if you into 3d rendering and all 630 is more good
> ...



exactly. 4 real cores always better than 2 real + 2 virtual. & the i3's graphics just sucks. it is faster than G45. but still not able catch 785G which avl for as low as 3k in the old DDR2 boards. 780G even goes into 2.* price point. 

anyone considering i3, get i5 750 or move to AMD side.


----------



## soumya.b (Mar 28, 2010)

*Guide to Build a New System*

hi,

i want to build a system by which huge calculation will be done from a large database( approximate size of the database would be 2 to 5 GB). 
budget : 25000+-5%.
requirement:
1. Processor
2. MotherBoard
3. HDD
4. RAM
5. DVD-RW
6. Cabinet

thanks in advance


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Guide to Build a New System*



soumya.b said:


> hi,
> 
> i want to build a system by which huge calculation will be done from a large database( approximate size of the database would be 2 to 5 GB).
> budget : 25000+-5%.
> ...



processor->AMD athlonII x3 435
mobo->785g based mobo
hdd->western digital/seagatte 1tb
ram->2*2gb (gskill/ocz/corsair/kingston)1600mhz
any good dvd writer
NZXT gamma cabinet

this is coming around 22k


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Guide to Build a New System*



piyush120290 said:


> processor->AMD athlonII x3 435
> mobo->785g based mobo
> hdd->western digital/seagatte 1tb
> ram->2*2gb (gskill/ocz/corsair/kingston)1600mhz
> ...



he wants pc which got raw power. X3 will lag. & *piyush*, its better put more money in real work, rather than style (spell it gamma  ). anyway X4 955/965 or if possible i5 750. so the real image comes like this:

Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E @ 8k or X4 965 3.4GHz B.E C3 @ 9k
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k or MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k ---> both support 140W CPU.
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.6k (1 stick) ---> add 1 more stick.
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB @ 2.3k
LG 22X DVD @ 1.1k
FSP Saga II 400 Watts @ 2.2k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k ---> if budget permits get NZXT gamma.

Total: 22k-24.2k. so including tax & all everything will be in your budget. if you can, get X4 955 & add 1 more 2Gb DDR3 stick.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Guide to Build a New System*



Sam.Shab said:


> he wants pc which got raw power. X3 will lag. & *piyush*, its better put more money in real work, rather than style (spell it gamma  ). anyway X4 955/965 or if possible i5 750. so the real image comes like this:
> 
> Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E @ 8k or X4 965 3.4GHz B.E C3 @ 9k
> Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k or MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k ---> both support 140W CPU.
> ...



hey do this database stuff require this much speed?
man!!
i've to be careful in future


----------



## soumya.b (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Guide to Build a New System*



piyush120290 said:


> processor->AMD athlonII x3 435
> mobo->785g based mobo
> hdd->western digital/seagatte 1tb
> ram->2*2gb (gskill/ocz/corsair/kingston)1600mhz
> ...




AMD Phenom or Intel i3/i5 is not possible within this price?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Guide to Build a New System*



piyush120290 said:


> hey do this database stuff require this much speed?
> man!!
> i've to be careful in future



i2 not sure but definitely its not everyday gaming stuff or multitasking. so more power, better. also OP pointed:



> large database( approximate size of the database would be 2 to 5 GB).



so, i think more speed will help him out more. speed + cache memory + cores = better performance. 



soumya.b said:


> AMD Phenom or Intel i3/i5 is not possible within this price?



Phenom II is what i given. i3 not sure, basically its dual core only + HT. i5 too costly + will need at least a 1k graphics card to run your pc. so i skipped idea of i5 also.


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2010)

@ piyush120290 - database can require more power than this ... it depends upon the size, maximum number of connections etc. - more the loads more power a DB requires

@ soumya.b - get 2x HDD and run them in RAID0 mode for maximum speed as 2-5 GB database is fairly large enough and for Ram try to get atleast 4 GB ( 2 stick running in dual channel )

BTW, what's is your DB based on oracle, sql, mysql or something else ?


----------



## prvprv (Mar 29, 2010)

1) my 2 year old LG DVD writer has gone bad. Its writng about 60% and   starts writing Lead out and gives a session fixation error or something.   What might be the problem? can we repair it or have to get a new one? (   Have updated firmware also but no use)

2) There are 4 or 5 different models in Sparkle 9500 GT 512MB. Which one  is better? if I get a card with 2 DVI outputs can i use an DVI to VGA  adapter for one of my monitors? If so what would be the price of that  adapter?

3) Thinking of getting Samsung 2033 SW+ monitor for around 7.2 k. Is it  better to get a Benq G2200 for around 8k instead?


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Guide to Build a New System*



soumya.b said:


> hi,
> 
> i want to build a system by which huge calculation will be done from a large database( approximate size of the database would be 2 to 5 GB).
> budget : 25000+-5%.
> ...



What will be the RDBMS architecture (SQL, Oracle), and what is the front end. Will development work also happen on this system, or is it native production.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2010)

@ prvprv - get a new one...

look for 512MB DDR3 version of 9500GT and if you can't find one you may have to settle for DDR2 version only. BTW, if you can spend 5-5.5K then HD5670 512MB would be nice choice.

Better get the 22 inch one as it has more visual estate and has full HD resolution.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2010)

Is HD5670 512MB good for playing modern gaming at HD(medium setting) ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Is HD5670 512MB good for playing modern gaming at HD(medium setting) ?



get @least HD5750.....


----------



## prvprv (Mar 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ prvprv - get a new one...
> 
> look for 512MB DDR3 version of 9500GT and if you can't find one you may have to settle for DDR2 version only. BTW, if you can spend 5-5.5K then HD5670 512MB would be nice choice.
> 
> Better get the 22 inch one as it has more visual estate and has full HD resolution.



Thanks topgear.

My budget for graphics card is <3k only so i think i cant have DDR3.
is Benq monitors are good? are their contrast ratios etc are competent with samsung and dell? wat about LG?
Prices of Benq monitors are lower than samsung and dell monitors but im worried about their warranty and service issues.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 30, 2010)

how is the performance of seagate 1tb drives  or is it better to get blue/green drives from WD


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Is HD5670 512MB good for playing modern gaming at HD(medium setting) ?


not sure
but i can understand why u are asking this question
i think its bcoz u had a bad expirience with ur 9600gt recently
is that so??


----------



## Revolution (Mar 31, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> not sure
> but i can understand why u are asking this question
> i think its bcoz u had a bad expirience with ur 9600gt recently
> is that so??



U almost got me.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2010)

@ Revolution - HD5670 will be able to handle HD resolution in games with minimum details for most modern gaems.

@ prvprv - BenQ Monitors got best buy gold award in this months digit mag ... so rest assured about performance 

Then get 9500GT with 512MB of DDR2 mem ..

@ azaad_shri75 - seagate 1TB will be better any day as compared to WD green or even blue series ... read digit jan 2010 mag ..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 31, 2010)

^ ok thanks for the update, as I was thinking of buying one 1tb black from WD and other 1tb from seagate.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2010)

Revolution said:


> U almost got me.....


well...
anyways whats ur budget?


----------



## saravanrajs (Mar 31, 2010)

HI, 

I bought the following configuration for 22k in Bangalore (S.P Road, pavan computers) on 27/3/2010 

Asus M4A785TD-EVO 6.25k 
X4 955 BE - 7.7k 
2GB 1333Mhz Transend - 2.7k 
500GB Seagate - 2.2k 
Zebronics Bhijili + PSU (450W) - 2.1k

If i want to buy a good Graphic card  (around 3k), which one should i go for ?

-Saravan


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2010)

@saravanrajs
xfx hd4650 512mb is available at around 3k. it's the best entry level graphics.


----------



## pc_ice (Mar 31, 2010)

nice answers buddy


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 31, 2010)

*www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA1500I&tab=models

am buying this UPS, however it has different type of socket for connection- not desi style, do we have to buy the cables separately or do they provide any- as nothing mentioned of cables as included .


----------



## asingh (Mar 31, 2010)

^^
Those are weird. I tried to find converters could not. The specifications do not show any adapter too.


----------



## dilipc (Apr 2, 2010)

guys pls help me out for configuring a new PC>

am basically a Viscom student.

*my use of computer will be watching TV(tatasky ) and recording it.mostly and editing purposes.also video editing and viewing..no gaming...*please suggest me the following
1)processor (intel one since am using intel for the past 15years and had no problem).AMD also ok.
2)mother board (with onboard audio and video(good quality )and also a better video card.
3)RAM
4)cabinet
5)power supply

budget-15k(negotiable)
already have hard disk(320GB),lcd monitor,dvd writer,KB, mouse,speakers(2.1),UPS,wireless router.running winXP prof.

am in chennai.also recommend the shop to buy and to assemble the PC.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

dilipc said:


> guys pls help me out for configuring a new PC>
> 
> am basically a Viscom student.
> 
> ...



10k!!!
it will be really tight man!!
for ur requirement u shud hv at least 15k


----------



## dilipc (Apr 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 10k!!!
> it will be really tight man!!
> for ur requirement u shud hv at least 15k




yes can go upto 15k..no problem.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 10k!!!
> it will be really tight man!!
> for ur requirement u shud hv at least 15k



Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.7k
ECS A785GM-M5 @ 3.4k
A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K ---> comes with 400W PSU. enough for u.

total: 10.4k. should cost less as DDR2 mobo phasing out. as you won't game, sideport memory won't be of much use. stick with a basic 785G board. if you don't get the board i recommended get some other board from Biostar or so.

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




dilipc said:


> yes can go upto 15k..no problem.



so for 15k, get these:

Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.9k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K

Total: 12.1k. with rest of money get any HD4650 512Mb card. though you won't require that much of graphics power. if u skip graphics card get 4Gb ram.


----------



## dilipc (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.7k
> ECS A785GM-M5 @ 3.4k
> A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
> Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K ---> comes with 400W PSU. enough for u.
> ...



t*hanks u very much for the reply.

can u suggest me another rband mob like gigabyte or asus for the same processor*

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

*can i update the config with the same mob in future..

also do i need separate graphic card for the same purpose i quoted..
*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2010)

i think you don't need a graphic card for your purpose. you will be well covered with onboard graphics. for futureproofing you need to select a mobo supporting 140W proccy atleast. you should focus on a multicore proccy.

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k 
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Corsair TR3X1G-1333 XMS3 C9 3GB Kit @ 4.5k
Zebronics Bijli with psu @ 1.5K

total - 15.4k


----------



## anand.dsd (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello Friends ! 
i want to buy a new pc for my HTPC purpose genereally watching movies in dolby dts surround sound and occasional gaming. for that i need a good tv tuner , graphics card, sound card that can able to produce 5.1 dolby dts and all that and a decent home theatre system 5.1.

please can any one help me figure out for that 1.entry level budget pc up to 25000/-and 2. mid level budget 30-35000/-. except moniter cause i wanna connect to a lcd tv.

thanx in advance.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.7k
> ECS A785GM-M5 @ 3.4k
> A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
> Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K ---> comes with 400W PSU. enough for u.
> ...


looks goood
but what about gfx card?
he asked for one
thats why i was unable to recommend anything

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




anand.dsd said:


> Hello Friends !
> i want to buy a new pc for my HTPC purpose genereally watching movies in dolby dts surround sound and occasional gaming. for that i need a good tv tuner , graphics card, sound card that can able to produce 5.1 dolby dts and all that and a decent home theatre system 5.1.
> 
> please can any one help me figure out for that 1.entry level budget pc up to 25000/-and 2. mid level budget 30-35000/-. except moniter cause i wanna connect to a lcd tv.
> ...



u want to do same stuff on both the pc's?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think you don't need a graphic card for your purpose. you will be well covered with onboard graphics. for futureproofing you need to select a mobo supporting 140W proccy atleast. you should focus on a multicore proccy.
> 
> Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k
> Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
> ...



yup. but 3 X 1Gb DDR3? its not double ch anymore. better 1X 2Gb stick. later add 1 more stick. or 2X 1Gb stick. moreover corsair memory will cost more. 4.5k looks too cheap.



dilipc said:


> t*hanks u very much for the reply.
> 
> can u suggest me another rband mob like gigabyte or asus for the same processor
> 
> ...


*

gigabyte & Asus will cost lot more & will provide u with features u may never touch.



piyush120290 said:



			looks goood
but what about gfx card?
he asked for one
thats why i was unable to recommend anything
		
Click to expand...


for OP, i don't think he needs any graphics card. he won't game also 785G don't SUCK. so, save money. & get better board maybe or even better proccy.*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yup. but 3 X 1Gb DDR3? its not double ch anymore. better 1X 2Gb stick. later add 1 more stick. or 2X 1Gb stick. moreover corsair memory will cost more. 4.5k looks too cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok
but is video editing possible on this rig?
i actually dont know about the requirements of video editing


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ok
> but is video editing possible on this rig?
> i actually dont know about the requirements of video editing



video editing benefits from a good multicore processor. IMO he doesn't need a graphic card for this purpose. i have already suggested this to him -

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k 
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
transcend 2 GB DDR3 1333mhz @ 2.7k (later he can add 1 more 2 gb for dual channel)
Zebronics Bijli with psu @ 1.5K


----------



## dilipc (Apr 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yup. but 3 X 1Gb DDR3? its not double ch anymore. better 1X 2Gb stick. later add 1 more stick. or 2X 1Gb stick. moreover corsair memory will cost more. 4.5k looks too cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





piyush120290 said:


> ok
> but is video editing possible on this rig?
> i actually dont know about the requirements of video editing





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> video editing benefits from a good multicore processor. IMO he doesn't need a graphic card for this purpose. i have already suggested this to him -
> 
> Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k
> Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
> ...



*thanks u everybody for your replies..

i would like to go for a asus or gigabyte mob even it exceeds my budget.
i need a mob which should be a new one and can be updated later for a higher config..

also tell me whether this processor will address my future needs i.e if i add on graphics card ..or should i go for another processor..
*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2010)

dilipc said:


> *thanks u everybody for your replies..
> 
> i would like to go for a asus or gigabyte mob even it exceeds my budget.
> i need a mob which should be a new one and can be updated later for a higher config..
> ...


this processor is perfect in this price range


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

dilipc said:


> i would like to go for a asus or gigabyte mob even it exceeds my budget.
> i need a mob which should be a new one and can be updated later for a higher config..



buddy Biostar is also makes good mobo. low cost but good config. you may opt for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k or ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.5k.



dilipc said:


> also tell me whether this processor will address my future needs i.e if i add on graphics card ..or should i go for another processor..



very good proccy. better than Intel Q8*** series Core2Quad's. so be assured it'll be compatible with any high-end or midrange card you wish to add in future.


----------



## anand.dsd (Apr 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *anand.dsd* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif 
_Hello Friends ! 
i want to buy a new pc for my HTPC purpose genereally watching movies in dolby dts surround sound and occasional gaming. for that i need a good tv tuner , graphics card, sound card that can able to produce 5.1 dolby dts and all that and a decent home theatre system 5.1.

please can any one help me figure out for that _

_either _
_     1.entry level budget pc up to 25000/-_
_or _
_     2. mid level budget 30-35000/-. _

_except moniter cause i wanna connect to a lcd tv.

thanx in advance._


----------



## vish786 (Apr 4, 2010)

anyone know price of these mobos ? and are they available in india as of now ?

*MSI 890GXM-G65 
Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 
*Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 

These are the proccessors I have in mind to buy

AMD    Phenom II X4 945    3000MHz   6MB 
AMD    Athlon II X4 640    3000MHz            
AMD    Athlon II X4 630    2800MHz              
AMD    Athlon II X4 620    2600MHz   

any suggestions would be welcome for an amd system.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

vish786 said:


> anyone know price of these mobos ? and are they available in india as of now ?
> 
> *MSI 890GXM-G65
> Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> ...



X4 640 not released yet.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

vish786 said:


> anyone know price of these mobos ? and are they available in india as of now ?
> 
> *MSI 890GXM-G65
> Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> ...


buddy there's no reason to go for 890 series
its particularly for 6 and more cores
better go for 790 fx board(msi/asus are best)

and athlon 640 comes with 2900 mhz speed


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> buddy there's no reason to go for 890 series
> its particularly for 6 and more cores
> better go for 790 fx board(msi/asus are best)
> 
> and athlon 640 comes with 2900 mhz speed



785G if using IGP. 790Gx for low cost Crossfire or OC friendly & finally 790FX for enthusiast.

8 series too high on price. 

its X4 635 not 640. 640 C3 revision. 85W maybe. 3Ghz. should launch in near future.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 785G if using IGP. 790Gx for low cost Crossfire or OC friendly & finally 790FX for enthusiast.
> 
> 8 series too high on price.
> 
> its X4 635 not 640. 640 C3 revision. 85W maybe. 3Ghz. should launch in near future.


oops
my 1st mistake regarding amd proccy


----------



## vish786 (Apr 4, 2010)

vish786 said:


> anyone know price of these mobos ? and are they available in india as of now ?
> 
> *MSI 890GXM-G65
> Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> ...



anyone know the price & availability for the mobos ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Check out the *Latest Prices* thread by _comp@ddict_ ...


----------



## ali.saif.2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi guys! I currently have a Samsung syncmaster 793s & want to buy a better one. My room is stuffed with diff. things, not much space so can’t accommodate larger than 21 or 22 inches. Please suggest some good models(lcd = better)  of some good companies with good resolutions at good refresh rates.
Budget = 6k  + - 1k.
Thanks.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

^Samsung 2033SW (20inch) will be in your budget. It is a shade less than 7k. You may also look for BenQ G2220HD. It is a 22 inch model, should be a little above 7k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Yup, the BenQ G2220 is now 7.5k, and it's definitely recommend if ur budget was 7k (i mean .5k for FULL HD is like a killer deal!)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ Yup, the BenQ G2220 is now 7.5k, and it's definitely recommend if ur budget was 7k (i mean .5k for FULL HD is like a killer deal!)



anyday. compare it to next cheapest & good HD monitor in market: Dell ST2210 @ 8.9k. 1.4k difference.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ Yup, the BenQ G2220 is now 7.5k, and it's definitely recommend if ur budget was 7k (i mean .5k for FULL HD is like a killer deal!)


 
is BenQ G Series better than E series ???


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 7, 2010)

*DDR RAM build*

Guys,

Need ur help.

My P4 processor fan is running incessantly and i am fed up with it.

I have 2 GB DDR 400 RAM with me.

I need you suggestions for a new processor + motherboard combo where i can use this DDR RAM of mine.

this pc is just for watching movies and downloading movies and playing flash games on FACEBOOK. Connecting to OFFICE PC via MSTSC using a VPN.

please help.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

@pulsar, buddy get Asus P5RD1-VM. or sell it off & get nettop.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: DDR RAM build*



pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need ur help.
> 
> ...



I have an Intel D101GGC DDR1 motherboard lying idle with me. It is 3 years old, but in good working condition. If you are interested, let me know. I could sell it to you for cheap.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 7, 2010)

I want to purchase a new processor as well. my current P4 3.0 Ghx processor and D101GGC are in working condition, but are the fans are running non stop, if i play games or watch movies


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> I want to purchase a new processor as well. my current P4 3.0 Ghx processor and D101GGC are in working condition, but are the fans are running non stop, if i play games or watch movies



buddy thats normal- my pc makes noise like some engine.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, but i cannot take it any longer


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 7, 2010)

then shift to amd


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> buddy thats normal- my pc makes noise like some engine.



mine 2. side panel removed since 2yrs to allow free flow of air. even Asus Q-fan can't b enabled. else proccy gets badly heated up.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 7, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> then shift to amd



Thats why i am looking for your suggestions for new proccy + mobo if possible to get them work on DDR 400


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Thats why i am looking for your suggestions for new proccy + mobo if possible to get them work on DDR 400



why getting a bad config just to use your ancient DDR rams? better sell them off & get X2 + 785G + 2gb DDR3. all should be within 9k, safely.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> why getting a bad config just to use your ancient DDR rams? better sell them off & get X2 + 785G + 2gb DDR3. all should be within 9k, safely.



excellent, gimme the component names and prices respectively. I will speak to the local comp dealer.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> excellent, gimme the component names and prices respectively. I will speak to the local comp dealer.



Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
Biostar TA785G A3+ @ 3.7k or Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k(worth the extra cost)
1 single stick of A-data DDR3-1333Mhz. should cost 2.8-3k. i mean ~200 bucks cheaper than Transcend.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 8, 2010)

^+1, a good suggest for given budget.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.8k
> Biostar TA785G A3+ @ 3.7k or Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k(worth the extra cost)
> 1 single stick of A-data DDR3-1333Mhz. should cost 2.8-3k. i mean ~200 bucks cheaper than Transcend.



Bro i am using a ZEB 400W PSU, no need to replace it ?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2010)

You don't need to replace PSU until you run a power hungry GPU.
But better PSU is always recommended for better and stable health of your PC and it will save some money taking lesser power compare to other.....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Bro i am using a ZEB 400W PSU, no need to replace it ?



no need. change only if u thinking of upgrade. i,mean more HDD & maybe graphics card needing external power.

last night my PSU went up. was a Frontech 450W. will get a new one today. iBall 400W as my pc got nothing more than proccy, mobo, 2 HDD, ram & 2 80mm fans.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> no need. change only if u thinking of upgrade. i,mean more HDD & maybe graphics card needing external power.
> 
> last night my PSU went up. was a Frontech 450W. will get a new one today. iBall 400W as my pc got nothing more than proccy, mobo, 2 HDD, ram & 2 80mm fans.


what!!??
its not a bad psu
what happened exactly?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> what!!??
> its not a bad psu
> what happened exactly?



brought a new cabby for my pc. iBall Mystique, Mini Tower (sisters choice. will give PC to sis after i get new 1). as my PSU, CRAPPY Frontech 450W was working without any issue, i used it. turned pc on. worked. i don't have UPS. last summer blew up. 

suddenly the voltage of my place got a bit lower (usual at my place). pc restarted. Mystique got a blue led light, in the form of a line. it slowly glow up. as it glow half blue, a bang sound came & CPU turned off. i turned off PC & unplugged all components. opened up the cabby. PSU was smelling a bit bad. i know its dead. one reason PSU blew up was cause with cabby i got the main power cable. the plug at front is a bit small. so it doesn't fit in socket well. maybe thats the reason. maybe some sort of short circuit occurred.


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Apr 10, 2010)

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k OR AMD Phenom II 955 @ 7.6k
Gigabyte  GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 7.5k OR BIOSTAR TA 890GXE OR MSI 790GX-G65
Transcend  2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.4k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k

Total  1=21,800

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.2k
Cooler Master 690 @ 4.5k
benq  g2420 full HD lcd @10.3
LG 22x DVD@1.1k

total 2= Rs21,100

1+2  = 42,900

WHAT DO YOU THINK ?
Do I buy the giga to be future  proof for x6 + it also comes with a intergrated gfx card that the  biostsar lacks also bio is really hard to find here in my city 
or go with the msi and 
put the extra money (7 k)into a gfx card  seems to be very essential for a gaming rig
I am a gamer (read  DOTA,cs,cod,maybe later batman AA) I do intend to go 6 cores in 2 years  and i would also upgrade my gfx then if I save some cash now
NOTE : I do intend to get my rig in about a week so please reply fast


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2010)

cyberdragon007 said:


> Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k OR AMD Phenom II 955 @ 7.6k
> Gigabyte  GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 7.5k OR BIOSTAR TA 890GXE OR MSI 790GX-G65
> Transcend  2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.4k
> Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
> ...



u gamer? IGP & 24" doesn't mix well. think again. the IGP on 890GX same as 790GX. if gaming on IGP, stick to 20" unless u happy with 5-10FPS or u play only the 2008 & before racing & strategy games.

get the 22" Benq G2220 HD. HD4200 (Biostar TA785G3 HD. support 140W). HDD & ram is ok. for graphics card get HD5750 or HD5670 512Mb minimum.

ok for processor you may get X2 555BE if u want a cheap quadcore (after unlocking). as price is almost same as X4 630. so won't impact your budget in anyway. 

X6's or maybe X4's won't need anything more than a Bios update.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2010)

i have a question
the nzxt m59 supports only one side panel fan
so can a user add an extra one by any method?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i have a question
> the nzxt m59 supports only one side panel fan
> so can a user add an extra one by any method?



i not think its very much possible. cause the 120mm LED is situated at almost the middle. & theres not much space to add more fan without interfering with the preinstalled fan. if one wish to install more, he will be restricted to 90mm. moreover not more than 1 side fan needed. better fill up the top gaps with fans, as exhaust. cabby can then be pitted against the similarly priced CM 690, both cooling + looks.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i not think its very much possible. cause the 120mm LED is situated at almost the middle. & theres not much space to add more fan without interfering with the preinstalled fan. if one wish to install more, he will be restricted to 90mm. moreover not more than 1 side fan needed. better fill up the top gaps with fans, as exhaust. cabby can then be pitted against the similarly priced CM 690, both cooling + looks.



but the difference between the top of the cabby and my table is not more than 5cms
shud i still opt for m59
or shud i go for cm690?

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

*HELP*

do any1 have any info on the latest cooler master GX series ??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> but the difference between the top of the cabby and my table is not more than 5cms
> shud i still opt for m59
> or shud i go for cm690?



690's main strength is its capacity of adding almost as many fans as much as u wish to. M59 is too can add 5 fan (2 fans included) & its damn sexy. may opt for M59 if you want looks + happy with 5 fans. however 690 got superior cable management. my vote M59. everything good. nothing bad or something to complain about 



> *HELP*
> 
> do any1 have any info on the latest cooler master GX series ??



with Corsair VX450 & VX550 avl for such killer pricing, why even look towards GX or FX or whatever it is.


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2010)

M59 has a nice back plate tray. Which is nice.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2010)

asigh said:


> M59 has a nice back plate tray. Which is nice.



690 don't have it? 

ok, so how does this back tray help? can it be detached from the cabby?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 690's main strength is its capacity of adding almost as many fans as much as u wish to. M59 is too can add 5 fan (2 fans included) & its damn sexy. may opt for M59 if you want looks + happy with 5 fans. however 690 got superior cable management. my vote M59. everything good. nothing bad or something to complain about


ok lets w8 
i'll tell u later



> with Corsair VX450 & VX550 avl for such killer pricing, why even look towards GX or FX or whatever it is.


no dude
its too available around the same price range
and with good specifications too
just give it a try


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2010)

CM690 does not. The back plate helps: 
If you use an HSF/CPU water block which needs a back plate, and is reverse bolt down -- so the bolts are nutted from behind the motherboard, and CPU cooler is locked down. Now imagine, if you want to clean this CPU cooling mount. If you have a back plate cut out, you can do it without removing the motherboard. In a CM690, all the equipment will need to be removed, motherboard pulled out, HSF removed. Quite a pain.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

my friend is going to buy a gaming cpu in summers
budget 40k
i'm tellin him to go for AMD way
but he's urging me to make a core i5 one

please suggest an inte based rig(no need of kb/mouse/monitor/speakers/ups)

my recommendation was like this

AMD phenom II x4 955BE @7.4k
MSI/BIO* 785 based mobo @5k/4.3k
2*2gb ddr3 corsair/XMS/GSkill @ 5.5k
NZXT m59/CM 690 @ 3.8k/4.1k
corsair vx 550 @ 4.7k
hd 5850 @ 16k
what r ur suggestions


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2010)

asigh said:


> CM690 does not. The back plate helps:
> If you use an HSF/CPU water block which needs a back plate, and is reverse bolt down -- so the bolts are nutted from behind the motherboard, and CPU cooler is locked down. Now imagine, if you want to clean this CPU cooling mount. If you have a back plate cut out, you can do it without removing the motherboard. In a CM690, all the equipment will need to be removed, motherboard pulled out, HSF removed. Quite a pain.



oh, now i getting your point.



piyush120290 said:


> my friend is going to buy a gaming cpu in summers
> budget 40k
> i'm tellin him to go for AMD way
> but he's urging me to make a core i5 one
> ...



just change proccy to i5 750 & mobo be Intel Original if he not into OC. however your config looks good. better wait for the X4 955 C3 revision, which will be 95W.


----------



## vicky2008 (Apr 13, 2010)

very helpful. Keep it up


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> just change proccy to i5 750 & mobo be Intel Original if he not into OC. however your config looks good. better wait for the X4 955 C3 revision, which will be 95W.


can u suggest a good mobo for i5 750


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ What's your budget ??

If around 7K then Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2.


----------



## prvprv (Apr 14, 2010)

wanted to buy sparkle 9500GT 512mb. But all shops here are selling crappy 9400GT cards only. what is a better alternative for 9500GT with price not more than 3k or 3.3 k? 
This is not for gaming. Only normal work and watching movies.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ What's your budget ??
> 
> If around 7K then Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2.


well the total budget is around 40k


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Apr 15, 2010)

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.1k 
 Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 7.5k
 Transcend 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.4k 
 Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k

Total 1=21,800

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @  4.2k
 Cooler Master 690 @ 4.5k
 benq g2420 full HD lcd @10.3
LG 22x DVD@1.1k

total 2= Rs21,100

1+2 = 42,900

leaving about 7k as of now for the gfx card which i intend to buy after nvidia brings out its Dx11 cards(I will be following digit closely for that)

Should i get the 550w instead of the 450w as I do not know what gfx i  will be getting
But it is not a very high end card going to be more than 10k or so

I am going for the G2420 despite what some have said in the forums because my mom saw it the other day and wants it badly but if I am able to convince her I might go for a 22" lcd but as of now just putting it in just to see how much it comes out to be.

As you can see this can accomadate a phenom x4 965 B.E which is almost 4 k more which means my gfx budget takes a hit since i am going to go 6 cores in about 2 years I think the athalon x4 should suffice or should i go for the *AMD Phenom II 955 @ 7.6

I play games like dota and cs(maybe a batman aa later) , but watch a lot of movies 

thanks in advance 
*


----------



## anish.m2k8 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Query about buying a new Laptop...*

Basically I want it as a desktop replacement laptop. I would be doing HD Photo editing, using softwares like Maya, 3DS Max along with Photoshop with 3D features. I don't want any graphics issues with these and also want pretty decent speeds. Would do very little gaming ... and would watch HD Movies and do some heavy downloading (so it will be on for a stretch of 12hrs or more on AC). Also will I be needing a 1GB Graphics card or 512MB will do? Also shall I look for Nvidia or be happy with ATI?... And whats the basic difference between Core 2 Duo and Core i3... I want it to be a bit future proof as well...I don't need any OS as I already have a new one lying unused as I had got it for my desktop but it didn't support the 64-bit OS..... My budget is 35K and i have chosen the DELL S541206IN8 ... I have thought of negotiating for the OS with the dealer.
Thanks in advance...!!!

Its urgent, please help soon...!!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2010)

prvprv said:


> wanted to buy sparkle 9500GT 512mb. But all shops here are selling crappy 9400GT cards only. what is a better alternative for 9500GT with price not more than 3k or 3.3 k?
> This is not for gaming. Only normal work and watching movies.



ATI HD 4650 512MB GDDR2 ( GDDR3 version are very rare ) brands to look for palit, powercolor or sapphire.


----------



## vndprkh.09 (Apr 16, 2010)

hey guys plz sugeest me a godd proccy +motherboard +ram combo....on a intel base rig....
My config....
Intel c2d e7500/e8400/q8400(max-8000)
Motherboard preffered brands -gigabyte,asus(max 8000)with agood onboard gfx and sound card
Ram-800 mhz 2gb kingston-2400

Hardrive 320gb western digital blue
Optical drive-1100
Keyboard-500
Cabinet -1500 with 450w good smps

Hey guys the pc will be an extreme use for about 14 months for experiment such as oc,programming,geeking,and some office stuff..
So i am limiting myself to a budget of 23000 as after 14 month it will be of no use until my dad give it one of office staff.

i already have a mouse and ups..

Plz provide ur suggestions (no amd plz)
I m not a gamer but can play basic games for 1-2 hrs  and plz suggest me a good mobo for all my decided proccy.


----------



## srahul (Apr 19, 2010)

Please let me know whether a Coolermaster Hyper N520 work with AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE .. and whether these will fit in a NZXT Gamma? The motherboard is Asrock M3A 785 GXH/128 M

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2010)

It will work with your CPU and from the specs of the cabby and coooler it looks like that N520 will fit inside Gamma but if can be sure about this before buyting.


----------



## srahul (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks ^^  ..


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> my friend is going to buy a gaming cpu in summers
> budget 40k
> i'm tellin him to go for AMD way
> but he's urging me to make a core i5 one
> ...



You friend is correct. Go for i5. I purchased X4 955 BE and i am not a happy man. I still regret why i didn't go for i5. The heatsink on the 955 BE is crappy and it sounds like a jet engine and it is not meant for INDIAN temperatures.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> You friend is correct. Go for i5. I purchased X4 955 BE and i am not a happy man. I still regret why i didn't go for i5. The heatsink on the 955 BE is crappy and it sounds like a jet engine and it is not meant for INDIAN temperatures.


ok
but where do u live
i mean the city


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> You friend is correct. Go for i5. I purchased X4 955 BE and i am not a happy man. I still regret why i didn't go for i5. The heatsink on the 955 BE is crappy and it sounds like a jet engine and it is not meant for INDIAN temperatures.



buddy, i'll just say your heatsink is faulty. temperature is high but normal. sound is not normal. maybe the proccy package was dropped somewhere. so something went loose. so giving such terrible frustrating sound.

with i5s, mobo will cost hell lot + graphics card. added unecessary cost. or Athlon II X4s. cool & light on pocket


----------



## vndprkh.09 (Apr 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> You friend is correct. Go for i5. I purchased X4 955 BE and i am not a happy man. I still regret why i didn't go for i5. The heatsink on the 955 BE is crappy and it sounds like a jet engine and it is not meant for INDIAN temperatures.


.......i too stucked with this cheap proccy..+10 ha..


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> buddy, i'll just say your heatsink is faulty. temperature is high but normal. sound is not normal. maybe the proccy package was dropped somewhere. so something went loose. so giving such terrible frustrating sound.
> 
> with i5s, mobo will cost hell lot + graphics card. added unecessary cost. or Athlon II X4s. cool & light on pocket




Sam bhai,

Got the replacement HSF fan from AMD via DOA procedure. The sound is less now, but no impact on the temperatures. And my PC gets shutdown when i hit temparatures of > 47 degress C. I would say splurge the extra money and go for i5, atleast you will have peace of mind. No idea about Athlon II, but 955BE i am disappointed. I have ordered CM Hyper TX3 @ Rs 1400 from PRIMEABGB. I will check the results and report back.

I live in PUNE. Room temp is 32degrees C and processor idles at 41-42degress C. As i hit 48 just by playing FARMVILLE on facebook and  windows 7  asks me to check the CPU fan and shutdowns down.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 20, 2010)

47-48C is very normal low temp, check the bios settings and raise the temp limit to say 70-80C.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been cut-off from the gaming and PC world for about 6 months now...
Anyways,
I want to buy new Hardware...all of it..don't have a budget in mind as it depends on the products i wud choose...

I want to know about my options...

RAM : max 4 Gb(DDR2 or DDR3)
CPU : preferably Intel (both core 2 and the i series)
Motherboad: Don't know much(not thinking of 2 GFX cards so, no crossfire or SLI)
Gfx : I want to play all the games at good resolutions..
HDD: 500 GB/1 TB.
PSU: app. for the above config.

I'm trying to build a Gaming PC as u can see...so, extra additions are welcome.
Thanks in advance

P.S. include both medium and high end price options...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> 47-48C is very normal low temp, check the bios settings and raise the temp limit to say 70-80C.



maybe he tampered with bios settings. cause default is 75-78degree in AMD boards.



keviv219 said:


> I have been cut-off from the gaming and PC world for about 6 months now...
> Anyways,
> I want to buy new Hardware...all of it..don't have a budget in mind as it depends on the products i wud choose...
> 
> ...



cheap but good:

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz
MSI 785G-E53
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 (2 stick of 2Gb each)
HDD depends on u fully.

now graphics card: Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 (look for 2Gb cards) or Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 or MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 (no bottlenecking stuff).

moderate:

i5 750 + Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2. rest keep everything same.

NP: ram is value ram. not good for OC. if you like OC get performance ram.

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

oops, forgot PSU. well upto HD5850, something like Corsair VX550W should suffix, as you already mentioned, No to multi GPU. however to power HD5870, a liltle more will be needed. Corsair TX650W.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me, does this mobo GA-MA785GMT-UD2H; supports DDR2 as well as DDR3.
I will used it with Athlon II X3 435, is it good combo?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2010)

ruturaj3 said:


> Can anyone tell me, does this mobo GA-MA785GMT-UD2H; supports DDR2 as well as DDR3.
> I will used it with Athlon II X3 435, is it good combo?



its DDR3 only board (AM3). & the proccy choice is excellent. however i'll suggest go with MSI 785GM E65 or Biostar TA785G3 HD.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> maybe he tampered with bios settings. cause default is 75-78degree in AMD boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...but i do need to know the prices as well...
Hey, what about the cabinet...It should be big enough with atleast 4 fans...

Are these available i mean the i series and so...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Apr 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its DDR3 only board (AM3). & the proccy choice is excellent. however i'll suggest go with MSI 785GM E65 or Biostar TA785G3 HD.



Ya for the mobo stick to GIGABYTE or MSI.

Sam bhai,

There are no temperature settings for auto-shutdown in asus m4a785td-v evo. I think the motherboard is controlling it automatically.

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




keviv219 said:


> Thanks...but i do need to know the prices as well...
> Hey, what about the cabinet...It should be big enough with atleast 4 fans...
> 
> Are these available i mean the i series and so...



For the cabinet, NZXT Gamma. It has provision for installing 2 fans at the top


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Thanks...but i do need to know the prices as well...
> Hey, what about the cabinet...It should be big enough with atleast 4 fans...
> 
> Are these available i mean the i series and so...



i5 750: ~10k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2: 7k

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz: 5k
MSI 785G-E53: 5.4k
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 (2 stick of 2Gb each): 5-6k (price depends on where u buy).

Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5: 23k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5: 16k
MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5: 10k+

for cabby, NZXT Gamma @ 2k (1 + 5 fan provision).
               NZXT M59 @ 3.8k (2 + 5 fan provision).

and you not need 4-5-6 fans. if u want keep the cabby cool, get some high flow fan. 1 front. 1 back, exhaust. 1 side. enough. or fix the side & rear fan on top.



pulsar_swift said:


> Sam bhai,
> 
> There are no temperature settings for auto-shutdown in asus m4a785td-v evo. I think the motherboard is controlling it automatically



but previously (with the malfunctioning HSF) there was no issue. how this came out suddenly. do 1 thing. clear CMOS & reset everything. if needed do a clean installation of Windows 7.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 (no bottlenecking stuff).



I m goin for Powercolor HD5770 is it ok....


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2010)

*Karan,* yes that is a decent brand.


----------



## anish.m2k8 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Query about buying a new Laptop...*

Basically I want it as a desktop replacement laptop. I would be doing HD Photo editing, using softwares like Maya, 3DS Max along with Photoshop with 3D features. I don't want any graphics issues with these and also want pretty decent speeds. Would do very little gaming ... and would watch HD Movies and do some heavy downloading (so it will be on for a stretch of 12hrs or more on AC). Also will I be needing a 1GB Graphics card or 512MB will do? Also shall I look for Nvidia or be happy with ATI?... And whats the basic difference between Core 2 Duo and Core i3... I want it to be a bit future proof as well...I don't need any OS as I already have a new one lying unused as I had got it for my desktop but it didn't support the 64-bit OS..... My budget is 35K and i have chosen the DELL S541206IN8 ... I have thought of negotiating for the OS with the dealer.
Thanks in advance...!!!



some one please reply.... its urgent.. shall i go for the one i mentioned?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I m goin for Powercolor HD5770 is it ok....



till you not try impress someone with your Graphics Card OC skills  however HD5770 with 512Mb memory out. try grab one of them if you want a HD5770 for price of HD5750


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> till you not try impress someone with your Graphics Card OC skills  however HD5770 with 512Mb memory out. try grab one of them if you want a HD5770 for price of HD5750



But i will buy the 1GB variant..coz i will upgrade 2 LCD in near future & will play @high resolutions....


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 22, 2010)

MSI HD 5770 HAWK is much better than the Powercolor 5770. Still depends on the price difference. HAWK is available at 10.2k.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> But i will buy the 1GB variant..coz i will upgrade 2 LCD in near future & will play @high resolutions....



well extra memory will be helpful.


----------



## asingh (Apr 22, 2010)

^^
At higher resolutions yes extra memory is helpful, specially when cranking up the AA/AF. The textures are mapped, rendered, and displayed quicker. RAM is the playing stage for 'data'.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 25, 2010)

Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz With Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3  = RS.10,200

is this a good combo?
They didn't told me individual cost, so i m not getting how much they are charging for mobo.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2010)

ruturaj3 said:


> Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz With Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3  = RS.10,200
> 
> is this a good combo?
> They didn't told me individual cost, so i m not getting how much they are charging for mobo.



Seems decent enough as the mobo would be costly being USB 3.


----------



## crackalikeit (Apr 25, 2010)

I am confused between buying a Studio 15 and a Studio XPS 16. 

I have a budget of Rs.60000 sans the laptop bag and I'll buy a wireless keyboard+mouse combo later. 

With the config given below the price of the Studio 15 is 54,900 and that of the XPS is 59,900.

the 1st component is for the Studio 15 and the 2nd is of the XPS.. 

Processor 
(Studio 15)Intel® Core™ i7-720QM (1.6GHz, 4 Cores/8 Threads, turbo up to 2.8 GHz, 6MB Cache)
(XPS 16) Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8700 (2.53GHz/ 1066 FSB/ 3MB Cache)


Operating System
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)


Memory
4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
4GB (2 X 2GB) Dual Channel 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM

Hard Drive
500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive

Display
15.6 " 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™
Obsidian Black 15.6 " 1080p WUXGA (1920x1080) WLED Full HD Display w/ 2MP cam

Video Card
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670

Optical Drive
Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities	
Slot Load 8X DVD + /-RW Drive with double layer write capability

Wireless Network Card
Dell 1520 Wireless-N Card
Intel® WiFi Link 5100 (802.11a/g/n) Half Mini-card

Security Software
McAfee™ Security Center (Multi-Language) - 30-Day Trial Version
McAfee® Security Center™ (Multi-Language) - 30-Day Trial Version

Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance
1 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis
1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year CompleteCover

The main difference is between the processor and the GPU... What do I do? I will use the system for Multimedia development (Premiere, Photoshop, Flash, Autocad, Blender etc). Please Help.


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2010)

Everything is better in the Studio 15 set up, except you do not get full HD screen. Plus it is cheaper, processor is better, IGP is better.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello digitians,
Its been a long time since the last time i was online here. I have been facing this blue memory dump situation in the past hence i got all my desktop serviced. Now it has developed another glitch that too in the memory slots. The mobo is *MSi P45 Neo-F* model and the attendant in that shop told me that Asus mobos are good. 
Now i am thinking to dump this mobo in some time after it gets serviced. Currently i am looking for mobos which would be somewhat similar to the MSi P45 Neo-F.
So far I have found *Asus p43tm pro mother board Crash Free BIOS 3* priced at Rs 5.5k. 
Check Here
I need your valuable suggestions in this matter. Plz suggest me good mobo in the price range of 4-5k and preferably which has good after sales service plus replaceable warranty. If possible also suggest me a good computer shop (other than PrimeABGB) at Lamington Road in Mumbai.

Regards,
-thelordrrulzzz


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2010)

^^
How you sure that it is 100% an hardware issue causing the BSODs.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 27, 2010)

@thelordrrulzz - E-Lounge, The Cassette World, Real Time Computers are some dealers worth checking out on Lamington road.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

*HELP GUYZ!!!
*
I'm in real deep s#!t right now
i'm gonna buy a new rig for myself this summers
everything was going pretty well up till now

then today something struck my mind
i never took the dimensions of the table space in which i'm gonna put my cabinet in 

the max height is 45cms!!!!

and those cabinets that were in my mind were all more than 45cms in height(except gamma and M59 :both were 44.9 )

what should i do?????
i cant spend more than 4k on cabinet
and i even dont wanna go for micro atx option

plz help!!!!!


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2010)

^^
Put it on top of the table...!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Put it on top of the table...!


cant do it!!
its max height is 44cms


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2010)

Do not get you. You telling me the gap between your table and the roof is 44 cms..?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

asigh said:


> Do not get you. You telling me the gap between your table and the roof is 44 cms..?


see,the place where i have put my recent cabby has a max height accommodation of 45cms

and the place where u were tellin me to place it has 44cms of mx height(this place is where i have put my monitor on)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2010)

asigh said:


> Do not get you. You telling me the gap between your table and the roof is 44 cms..?



 either *piyush* got his pc on top of an almirah or roof a bit too low.



piyush120290 said:


> see,the place where i have put my recent cabby has a max height accommodation of 45cms
> 
> and the place where u were tellin me to place it has 44cms of mx height(this place is where i have put my monitor on)



than whats the problem buddy. get the M59. it got 2 fans & looks cool. more cooling not necessary. also cost below 4k, safely.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 28, 2010)

yup.... go with m59.... great cabby at 3.7k.... nice looking too....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> than whats the problem buddy. get the M59. it got 2 fans & looks cool. more cooling not necessary. also cost below 4k, safely.


I cant
M59's height is 44.9cms
even if i put it down then dont u think leaving .1cms space is foolish 
even after knowing that it has got 2 fans on the top


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2010)

^^
Then just buy a small stool or table, place it on that.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 28, 2010)

@ piyush:- you gotta have some place to put that cabby.... i mean you should rather arrange some other place for your pc rather than buying some cheaper-smaller cabby.... dont compromise on components yaar....



> asigh
> Human Spambot	 	Join Date: May 2008
> Location: New Delhi
> Posts: 2,007
> ...



i agree with asigh....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

@asingh and rahul
are their any special stools or trolleys for this kind of stuff?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 28, 2010)

nope, get it custom fabricated by your local carpenter .............


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @asingh and rahul
> are their any special stools or trolleys for this kind of stuff?



go to a carpenter and tell him to make it especially for you.... 

it should ideally cost you around Rs.350 without wheels and rs.450 if you make it a trolly.... (got made a similar stool for myself for rs.300)....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

i think i have to go ur way
i am dying to buy 1 M59


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2010)

*Rahul:*
What is that 'Human spambot' and my statistics in the quote. How did that come..?

*Piyush:* 
Even a decent stool from a furniture shop shall suffice. Make sure it is firm, and does not shake. Or else as others have said, give the dimensions to a local carpenter, and get 3-4 coats of rich varnish put on it. Will look nice.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 29, 2010)

> What is that 'Human spambot' and my statistics in the quote. How did that come..?



oh that.... i just copied your post b\w quotes instead of quoting it from the box....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2010)

asigh said:


> *Piyush:*
> Even a decent stool from a furniture shop shall suffice. Make sure it is firm, and does not shake. Or else as others have said, give the dimensions to a local carpenter, and get 3-4 coats of rich varnish put on it. Will look nice.


well sure
thanks anyways
will let u know in summers regarding this


----------



## nagesh560021 (Apr 30, 2010)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ^^^^
> 
> There is 1700/- +  TAX offer available... but my vendor insists will be problem in warrenty !!!!
> 
> I believed him and stayed away from it !!!


hiiiiii 
But the warranty will be good i had purchased recently itself.......


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2010)

my friend is firm on his point that "cooler master cabinets only allow cooler master PSUs"
i'm telling the right fact but he's not willing to listen
so *please* give ur replies here so that i can show him the truth 
please


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 1, 2010)

man,you can use any PSU you want in CM cabinets. I am using a CM Elite 310 and VIP GOLD 500W PSU.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 1, 2010)

and i am using coolermaster elite 310 with gigabyte 460w active pfc psu....


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> my friend is firm on his point that "cooler master cabinets only allow cooler master PSUs"
> i'm telling the right fact but he's not willing to listen
> so *please* give ur replies here so that i can show him the truth
> please



WHAT? theres no such rule. any PSU will fit in any cabby (provided the cabby not too slim). like that CM PSU will fit into any cabby.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> WHAT? theres no such rule. any PSU will fit in any cabby (provided the cabby not too slim). like that CM PSU will fit into any cabby.



but dont fit any cm *EXTREME POWER PSU* ELSE YOUR CABINET WOULD TURN INTO A TICKING TIME BOMB....


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> but dont fit any cm *EXTREME POWER PSU* ELSE YOUR CABINET WOULD TURN INTO A TICKING TIME BOMB....



hahaha. yes. u rite. except the (un)famous Extreme Power series.


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2010)

thanks to all of u  buddies
now i'm gonna show this thread to him
muuuuaahhhahahhahahahha
........................................


----------



## satyamy (May 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> my friend is firm on his point that "cooler master cabinets only allow cooler master PSUs"
> i'm telling the right fact but he's not willing to listen
> so *please* give ur replies here so that i can show him the truth
> please


 
bet with him that u'll pay 2000rs. of PSU if other brand PSU wont fit in CM Cabinets
and if he loose the bet than he'll pay the same 2 u  

by this way u'll earn some money & he'll earn some knowledge...........


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2010)

Using a Corsair TX650 PSU on a Coolermaster 690.


----------



## janitha (May 1, 2010)

Using Antec SP 500 on a Coolermaster 690!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> my friend is firm on his point that "cooler master cabinets only allow cooler master PSUs"
> i'm telling the right fact but he's not willing to listen
> so *please* give ur replies here so that i can show him the truth
> please



is he from US.................


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2010)

@satyamy-nice idea dude
will surely give it a try
2000RS will help me getting a nice rig

@azaad-no bro
he lives near my house
Indirapuram(GZB)

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

It seems that ASRock is the only manufacturer that actively advertises  AMD's ACC feature as a potential way to unlock dormant CPU cores or  enable dormant cache.* This is a very hit-or-miss capability though,  largely dependent on your processor. Indeed, turning on ACC allowed us  to turn on disabled CPU cores, thus enabling the fourth core in our  Phenom II X3 705e. Unfortunately, our Phenom II X2 550 CPU did not grace  us with the same experience, and turning ACC on simply crashed the  system.* This can be a blessing or a curse—while the feature could enable  dormant CPU cores, it can't be used to increase overclocking success  with CPUs lacking viable dormant cores or cache.

its kinda worrying me a lot

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

Similar to the Gigabyte and MSI boards, the ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO has an  option in the BIOS that allows the user to change the way AMD's ACC  feature works: it is called "Unleashing Mode", and it only shows up once  ACC is enabled. If Unleashing Mode is left at the default setting when  ACC is enabled, you won't unlock any dormant CPU cores, but you might  get the improved overclocking headroom from an original Phenom  processor. *However, if Unleashing Mode is set to “enabled,” it allows  for CPU cores to be unlocked. *This is a great feature because most other  boards only offer one type of ACC operation: either they will unlock  dormant CPU cores and crash an unwilling processor, or they will not  unlock dormant CPU cores and allow for more overclocking tolerance.

and this gives me a relief though


----------



## pinku1993 (May 5, 2010)

*My budget is 23k*

-I want a i3 530 processor
-a mobo for this processor
-a good graphic card (1 GB)
-2 GB DDR3 memory
-250 GB HDD
-LG H55N Optical Drive
-acer's G195HQL 


So guys... is my budget enuff... suggest a mobo for i3 530.


----------



## satyamy (May 6, 2010)

pinku1993 said:


> *My budget is 23k*


 
Proc i3 530 = Rs. 5700/-
Mobo ? 
Graphics ?
2 GB DDR3 = Rs. 2600/-
250GB  Rs.1800/-, better go for 500GB = Rs. 2300/- 
LG DVD = Rs. 1200/-
Acer LCD = Rs. 6200/- approx

18000 - Total 23000
so u need a Graphics Card & Motherboard for Rs. 5000 (any what about Cabinet & Power Supply, Mouse, Keyboard, UPS etc. )
looks like not possible


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 6, 2010)

There are 2 options for u fella.
Either buy the above & buy GPU later & for that go for H55 Chipset or get everything instead Core i3 get E5300 & compatible motherboard(G41 based) & DDR2/DDR3 memory.


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2010)

ATTENTION EVERYONE!!!!

I GOT THIS ULTRA COOL LINK

CHECK IT OUT
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=71700*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-your-own-pc,2601.html

ITS GOT THE INFO REGARDING A NEW PC
WILL SURELY HELP THE BEGINNERS ALOT


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 6, 2010)

the link you posted doesnt open any thing. blank screen


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2010)

^ yep just blank screen......


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2010)

ooops
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-your-own-pc,2601.html
this is the link


----------



## rahul.007 (May 6, 2010)

nice link.... nice info regarding the components....


----------



## Sid_gamer (May 6, 2010)

Nice link Bro...It will help the people who are building a new rig ...


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2010)

@ rahul and sid
ya it is
there were so many things that i never knew


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @ rahul and sid
> ya it is
> there were so many things that i never knew



thats an excellent article. damn, u listed it before me. i not gave it a visit in evening time. maybe in meantime the article was made available. still thanks buddy


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2010)

tom's hardware guides are always good  - that's why I trust them most 

anyway thanks for sharing _piyush120290_


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 7, 2010)

ya,thanks buddy. that URL has been bookmarked


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

@all
yeah ok....
i trust them too
they are the best professionals that we can see today
they just keep eye on every little thing while reviewing any hardware


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @all
> yeah ok....
> i trust them too
> they are the best professionals that we can see today
> they just keep eye on every little thing while reviewing any hardware



well AnandTech is another good one. however 1 thing i not like about them is they used to shorten their reviews a lot. many times skipping OC & temperature in processor review, etc.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well AnandTech is another good one. however 1 thing i not like about them is they used to shorten their reviews a lot. many times skipping OC & temperature in processor review, etc.


i prefer anandtech for their PSUs and CABINETS articles
they are better


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i prefer anandtech for their PSUs and CABINETS articles
> they are better



hahaha. means wheres theres nothing about OC. cause you can't OC a PSU. can we?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

^^lol
i never thought of it.....and u r right.....no OC
lol........


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

OFFTOPIC
any1 tried firefox with addon named as "cool preview"
its really cool and really helpful in FORUMS and SOCIAL NETWORKING SITES


----------



## cyberdude.samar (May 8, 2010)

Hi ChotO cHeeTa !

COuld You Or Any1 Reading this Post PLease Suggest Me a Gaming Rig Under 75k ASAP.

Thanx In aDvance


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 8, 2010)

Core i5 750 - 10K
Any Ocable i5 mobo - 7K
HD 5850 - 15K
CORSAIR VX 550W - 5K
NZXT Gamma - 2K

Add what all you want to add, in the remaining budget


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 8, 2010)

cyberdude.samar said:


> Hi ChotO cHeeTa !
> 
> COuld You Or Any1 Reading this Post PLease Suggest Me a Gaming Rig Under 75k ASAP.
> 
> Thanx In aDvance



choto cheeta has vanished long back.............


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> choto cheeta has vanished long back.............


 
few time back thinkdigit.com was really a great forum, was like real source of knowledge for us, all suggestions, discussions & members were really great

dont want to say but - the time has changed now, even few mod. are not good 

not only chotocheeta but many of Great Member are inactive


----------



## janitha (May 9, 2010)

satyamy said:


> few time back thinkdigit.com was really a great forum, was like real source of knowledge for us, all suggestions, discussions & members were really great
> 
> dont want to say but - the time has changed now, even few mod. are not good
> 
> not only chotocheeta but many of Great Member are inactive



Yes, it seems many have migrated to other forums.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 10, 2010)

yeah it seems true many old friends ain't active any more this happened in other forums as well.


----------



## go4saket (May 11, 2010)

Hi guys! I want a mobo for a i3 processor which should have a decent onboard graphics. Can you guys recommend me one?


----------



## satyamy (May 11, 2010)

go4saket said:


> Hi guys! I want a mobo for a i3 processor which should have a decent onboard graphics. Can you guys recommend me one?


 Intel DH55TC 
btw whts ur budget ?


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2010)

There are better alternatives 

Biostar TH55B HD @ 4.9k
Biostar TH55 HD @ 5.3k

MSI H55M-E33 @ 5.5k

Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H @ 6.7k
Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H @ 7.2k
Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 @ 7.7K


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

bad news for all AMD lovers. AMD have cancelled the thuban based X4, namely Phenom II X4 960T. currently, only news out is it'll be limited to OEM, who will pair it with motherboards that can't unlock its hidden cores (can't even try to). maybe by Q3-Q4 of this year, they'll change their mood, just hope. else unlocking game seems to be almost over, at least for the uber greedy ones


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> bad news for all AMD lovers. AMD have cancelled the thuban based X4, namely Phenom II X4 960T. currently, only news out is it'll be limited to OEM, who will pair it with motherboards that can't unlock its hidden cores (can't even try to). maybe by Q3-Q4 of this year, they'll change their mood, just hope. else unlocking game seems to be almost over, at least for the uber greedy ones


that means Phenom II X4 940T too??
well kinda good and bad news both for me
i was hoping to go for 940T
since they are canceled now for a while,it will help me to reduce my choices


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> that means Phenom II X4 940T too??
> well kinda good and bad news both for me
> i was hoping to go for 940T
> since they are canceled now for a while,it will help me to reduce my choices



X4 940T  where did it came from? there were not suppose to be any proccy by such names. only quad core to support Turbo should have been X4 960T. or was there any? will check later.

i'll consider this a good move. else 2-3 proccy available at same price i.e. 960T, 1055T & 965 will cause more confusion rather than solving any.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2010)

^^i heard there was a 940T too , clocked at 3.00GHZ or 2.8GHZ


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^i heard there was a 940T too , clocked at 3.00GHZ or 2.8GHZ



just now goggled & found there were suppose to be a 940T. however as 960T cancelled, theres no chance of a 940T.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2010)

according news just in, X4 960T delayed undefinitely not cancelled or so. maybe AMD's yield has improved so not enough 960T to sell. if its true, we should see another price cut in thuban based proccy soon. maybe X6 1055T available for 8k.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

X6 @ 8K, thats is too good,if the news is true


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> according news just in, X4 960T delayed undefinitely not cancelled or so. maybe AMD's yield has improved so not enough 960T to sell. if its true, we should see another price cut in thuban based proccy soon. maybe X6 1055T available for 8k.


these lowering of prices is only confusing me day by day
if i have chosen x4 945 at 7k,then in future i'll say "sirf 1 hazar aur deta to x6 khareed leta"


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> these lowering of prices is only confusing me day by day
> if i have chosen x4 945 at 7k,then in future i'll say "sirf 1 hazar aur deta to x6 khareed leta"




LOL i bought X4 955BE at Rs 8200 and exactly after 10days X6 is available at 10K.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

yea thats what i mean
i'm planning to buy a new rig in early june 
and things are getting twisty day by day


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

hey man,if you are not in a hurry, just hold the purchase till NOV


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

NOV!!!!
man ...my 4 semester result will be out in july
AND I KNOW ,my father wont allow me after seeing those marks....
thats why


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> NOV!!!!
> man ...my 4 semester result will be out in july
> AND I KNOW ,my father wont allow me after seeing those marks....
> thats why



whats your current config ?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> whats your current config ?


ok then
grab ur seat bcoz u gonna fell from it laughing

AMD athlon 2.0ghz
ASUS K8-VM Ultra mobo(sounds like hell)
1gb ddr ram
Dunno about the PSU ,came with my local cabby
15.4 samsung monitor
Logitech ip/op devices
creative 2.1 speakers

anything left out?


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> NOV!!!!
> man ...my 4 semester result will be out in july
> AND I KNOW ,my father wont allow me after seeing those marks....
> thats why



well my status same. after seeing my 4th sem results (should be out this week), i sure my 2nd pc wish will turn into a distant dream.



piyush120290 said:


> ok then
> grab ur seat bcoz u gonna fell from it laughing
> 
> AMD athlon 2.0ghz
> ...



UPS? well atleast i can say my system better than someone. for now my pc was like Rated K.



pulsar_swift said:


> X6 @ 8K, thats is too good,if the news is true



for now its 9.5k (without tax & all). so 8.5k, by summer vacation. will be good deal. moreover beats i5 only in threaded apps. so 1k less for loosing in single threaded apps not a bad compromise. 

and i feel they won't have any loss selling a entry level X6 @ 8k.

BTW, what about the IGP OC? tried?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well my status same. after seeing my 4th sem results (should be out this week), i sure my 2nd pc wish will turn into a distant dream.


urs too?
oh god these xamz are getting in our way
bad luck...ur result is almost there



Sam.Shab said:


> UPS? well atleast i can say my system better than someone. for now my pc was like Rated K.


oh yes..
it microtek with i think 450VA capacity


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> urs too?
> oh god these xamz are getting in our way
> bad luck...ur result is almost there



yes. these xams are like spoilers in life. coming in crucial times & damaging the PC shopping season.



piyush120290 said:


> oh yes..
> it microtek with i think 450VA capacity



well better. i not got any  next time i'll get a APC ups. enlova ups sucks. mine went up in smoke & in dad's office too, a lot of them got damaged.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2010)

^^u mean damage to human life????


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^u mean damage to human life????



nope. just the ups gives out a bang & smoke came out (personal experience). and than the ups rests in peace


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> BTW, what about the IGP OC? tried?



Ya man tried it thru GPU NOS, system crashed. May be i need to OC it from BIOS will try that soon


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ya man tried it thru GPU NOS, system crashed. May be i need to OC it from BIOS will try that soon



crashed? how much you OC the IGP? upto 800Mhz its safe & should be easy & at stock voltage. as IGP uses passive heatsink, its best stick to default voltage. well BIOS can be tried or maybe your system needs extra cooling.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 15, 2010)

ok, finally overclocked the IGP to 700Mhz thru GPU NOS


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ok, finally overclocked the IGP to 700Mhz thru GPU NOS



700Mhz speed of 790GX/890GX board. easily achievable. 900Mhz should be target. a side fan will let IGP shoot past 1Ghz.


----------



## bigdaddy (May 18, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> but dont fit any cm *EXTREME POWER PSU* ELSE YOUR CABINET WOULD TURN INTO A TICKING TIME BOMB....



Coolermaster has made it... 2004 when i bought Extreme 390 with Elite 330, i felt good, I acquired GX750 2 weeks back its gorgeous !!!  one of my teacher just informed that Coolermaster has come up with 80 plus gold , do u hear?


bigDaddy


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 18, 2010)

why are there no reviews on the GX series on the internet ?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 18, 2010)

bigdaddy said:


> Coolermaster has made it... 2004 when i bought Extreme 390 with Elite 330, i felt good, I acquired GX750 2 weeks back its gorgeous !!!  one of my teacher just informed that Coolermaster has come up with 80 plus gold , do u hear?
> 
> 
> bigDaddy



A friend of mine has the new one(80+gold,65A on single rail) with him, but still under NDA....


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> why are there no reviews on the GX series on the internet ?



Here you go 

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/917
*www.futurelooks.com/coolermaster-gx-series-750-watt-atx-power-supply-review/
*www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1782
*www.tweaknews.net/reviews/cooler_master_gx_750w_power_supply_review/


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

ya all these are for GX 750. I am looking for GX 550W as i will be upgrading to a VX 450 or a VX 550W in the near future


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

^^in that case go for vx 550
bcoz i had talk to some of the dealers in the nehru place and most of them were recommending corsair or seasonic products
they were telling me that :
vx 450->gx 550->vx 550 (on the basis of performance)


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

ya cash ready bro. but i have to sell off my VIP GOLD PSU


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

^^kuch paane ke liye kuch khona padta he....
and i dont think u'll hotwire ur PSU


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^in that case go for vx 550
> bcoz i had talk to some of the dealers in the nehru place and most of them were recommending corsair or seasonic products
> they were telling me that :
> vx 450->gx 550->vx 550 (on the basis of performance)



yup. also as GX 550 gives 5yrs warranty. so in the end it depends on Corsair VX450 or GX550. VX550 a bit too much & pulsar can surely go with any of the before two i suggested. 



pulsar_swift said:


> ya cash ready bro. but i have to sell off my VIP GOLD PSU



sell that VIP before your dealer change his mind.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 19, 2010)

ya man dealer said he will give 1400 as buyback.now he is saying i cant buy back that


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya man dealer said he will give 1400 as buyback.now he is saying i cant buy back that



already told you. try sell as standby unit somewhere else.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

its a must watch for everyone*
dont miss it*

*www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/529-PC-Case-Mod-custom-Creation.html


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2010)

^^ Will not miss it ... TFS ..


----------



## ali.saif.2009 (May 24, 2010)

Plz suggest some good cabinets with good cooling solutions and room enough for upto a 10 inch GPU, with or without PSU, within 3k-5k.

ThanX in advance!!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 24, 2010)

go for a big cabinet. Not  some thing like Elite 310 if you have a FULL ATX mobo.


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2010)

ali.saif.2009 said:


> Plz suggest some good cabinets with good cooling solutions and room enough for upto a 10 inch GPU, with or without PSU, within 3k-5k.
> 
> ThanX in advance!!!



CM 690 Normal/Transparent @4000/@4400

CM 690 II Plus @5000 		

Cooler Master Sileo 500 Cabinet @4200

		 		Cooler Master Gladiator 600 Cabinet @3700


----------



## Krow (May 24, 2010)

^ Lancool PC-K56 @ 4k.


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^ Lancool PC-K56 @ 4k.


yup a rocking one if available
also
NZXT m59 @3700
NZXT gamma @2000


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 24, 2010)

Mediahome.in selling 
*   LIAN-LI Lancool PC-K56 Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Cabinet @   *

     	 		Rs.4,100.00


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> CM 690 Normal/Transparent @4000/@4400
> 
> CM 690 II Plus @5000
> 
> ...





What is the difference between CM 690 II Advanced and CM 690 II Plus ?
This CM 690 II looks ugly with Transparent Side Panel that the normal.....


----------



## asingh (May 25, 2010)

Transparent panels are normal. Many people like them. Hardly much of a difference between the two models. Just that one has a blue bling bling on off...!


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2010)

asigh said:


> Transparent panels are normal. Many people like them. Hardly much of a difference between the two models. Just that one has a blue bling bling on off...!



So,Rs.500/- worth for a blue bling bling on off ?.....
I like the old CM690 with Transparent Side Pane.
But new CM690 II with Transparent Side Panel looks ugly too me.


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2010)

^^
I hate both, even when I have the CM690. Biggest mistake I made, not getting a full tower.


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> I hate both, even when I have the CM690. Biggest mistake I made, not getting a full tower.



but will cost double the amount as of 690. ok which is the cheapest Full Tower? no bling bling or so. cheap & yes not desi or local.


----------



## bigdaddy (May 26, 2010)

Revolution said:


> What is the difference between CM 690 II Advanced and CM 690 II Plus ?
> This CM 690 II looks ugly with Transparent Side Panel that the normal.....



Hi, its two week now i changed the housing for my rig its working on Cooler master 692 Advance and GX750. guys its superb combination. CM692 advance i choose the one with normal panel and there is a HDD dock station on the top.
Hurrey !!!


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> but will cost double the amount as of 690. ok which is the cheapest Full Tower? no bling bling or so. cheap & yes not desi or local.



*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3076Coolermaster HAF 932 @ 8992


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 26, 2010)

Asigh, which cabby do you have ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

asigh said:


> *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3076Coolermaster HAF 932 @ 8992



i should have expected such an answer


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> asigh, which cabby do you have ?



cm690.......


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 26, 2010)

What is the cabby shown here in this pic ?  I like its size


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

looks like HAF 922. Full ATX motherboard & its almost touching the bottom part. its Mid ATX cabby & most probably HAF 922 only. also check out the font design. the siver/white marks on side.


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2010)

Full Tower cases are really expensive.....
Cheapest one is CM HAF 922 but it got some fault like it does not come with air filter at the bottom(PSU).


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2010)

^^
HAF 922 is a mid-tower.


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> HAF 922 is a mid-tower.



So,the cheapest Full Tower case starts from 9K like CM HAF 932.....


----------



## asingh (May 28, 2010)

Well the HAF X is out. Not sure about pricing. But is a full tower.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2010)

*someone suggest a full ATX mobo of 8xx series within 5.5k-6k*


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> *someone suggest a full ATX mobo of 8xx series within 5.5k-6k*



both the ECS mentioned on latest price thread are full ATX. or try search for 870X based Biostar motherboard. both should cost well below 6k & offer Crossfire. but if its for your own needs (Future PC) better drop idea of Full ATX. cabinet if not big one will create problem.


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2010)

asigh said:


> Well the HAF X is out. Not sure about pricing. But is a full tower.



Most of the ewly launched products are always priced high in India.....


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> *someone suggest a full ATX mobo of 8xx series within 5.5k-6k*



other than ECS you can try any one of the following 

Don't know why comp@ddict have not added them in the price list 

here you go ..... 

MSI 890FXA-GD70 10.8k
MSI 890GXM-G65 7.2k
MSI 880GMA-E45 6k 

Asus M4A89GTD-Pro 10.2K
Asus M4A89GTD-Pro/USB-3 12K
Asus M4A88TD-M-EVO/USB-3 6.2K
Asus M4A88TD-V-EVO/USB-3 7.2K
Asus M4A87TD-USB-3 5.6k
Asus M4A87TD-EVO 6k

Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3 @ 7.4K


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2010)

topgear said:


> other than ECS you can try any one of the following
> 
> Don't know why comp@ddict have not added them in the price list
> 
> ...


thanks for that
and can u tell me which 7xx series motherboard is comparable to 870 motherboard?


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thanks for that
> and can u tell me which 7xx series motherboard is comparable to 870 motherboard?



AMD 770 based board. actually 870X is a AMD 770 chipset. just its paired with SB850. & its manufactured on TSMC 55nm node. AMD 770 was manufactured on 130nm node, if i not wrong.


----------



## Nitishshah18 (May 29, 2010)

This the list that i have made, can anyone please fill the rest which i m gonna need:



MSI 5770 HAWK

Kingston 2GB 1333 DDR3
 Seagate Barracuda 1 TB

Dell 20" S2009W LCD Panel 

 MSI 880 GMA




---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

dude you told me we will be gettin MSI 880GMA

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> thanks for that
> and can u tell me which 7xx series motherboard is comparable to 870 motherboard?



Dude we alreaddy decided didn't we about the motherboard


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

@Nitishshah18 :-

a Phenox II X6 1055

If that overshoots your budget than maybe a II X4 965 ?


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> thanks for that
> and can u tell me which 7xx series motherboard is comparable to 870 motherboard?



AMD 870 is a upgrade of 770 chipset as sam has pointed out so a 770 series mobo should be compared with 870.

If a 7xx series mobo has all the desired features and quality that you want and it has got some good reviews then look into the manufacturers website.

In general if you want a 7xx series mobo try to get those based on 785G/790GX and make sure they have bios suport for hexa core cpu's.



Sam.Shab said:


> AMD 770 based board. actually 870X is a AMD 770 chipset. just its paired with SB850. & its manufactured on TSMC 55nm node. AMD 770 was manufactured on 130nm node, if i not wrong.



770 northbridge ( 790X and 790FX too ) is based on 65 nm fabrication process by TSMC

870 northbridge based on 65 nm fab process too and the SB810 and SB850 both are based on 65nm fab process - only SB7xx was based on 130 nm fab process - I think this clears all confusion


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> AMD 870 is a upgrade of 770 chipset as sam has pointed out so a 770 series mobo should be compared with 870.
> 
> If a 7xx series mobo has all the desired features and quality that you want and it has got some good reviews then look into the manufacturers website.
> 
> In general if you want a 7xx series mobo try to get those based on 785G/790GX and make sure they have bios suport for hexa core cpu's.



my classmate recently pointed out something. if we use a graphics card with a motherboard having no IGP (eg. 770, 790X, 790FX, etc) & the card goes kaput & we send it for RMA, will the system be usable? i don't think it'll be. so why not opt for a motherboard with IGP if price differs by just 200-300 bucks. if card got some problem, IGP will come into play. or is that like IGP less motherboard are better for OC? 



topgear said:


> 770 northbridge ( 790X and 790FX too ) is based on 65 nm fabrication process by TSMC
> 
> 870 northbridge based on 65 nm fab process too and the SB810 and SB850 both are based on 65nm fab process - only SB7xx was based on 130 nm fab process - I think this clears all confusion



oops. oh yes. thanks buddy. checked & got my mistake. and 890GX & 880G based on 55nm node, maybe to increase the OC potential. AMD making good use of last gen GPU processes.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 30, 2010)

ya IGP boards are good. The one with side port memory are not worth it if one is going for a GFX card


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya IGP boards are good. The one with side port memory are not worth it if one is going for a GFX card



like yours. you got a nice board. one of few sub 7k boards, having good OC potential when it comes to OC.


----------



## rohit32407 (May 30, 2010)

Hi,
I am particularly new in this forum. I am trying to assemble a pc. Not  the whole pc but sme components. need sme serious help as i am totally  out of touch. basic purpose is gaming.

Products that i Have and will keep them on my new system also:
1) Seagate HDD 500 gb
2) Creative sound blaster audigy 7.1 sound card.
3) Razer Deathadder Mouse
4) Razer Mantis Control Mouse Pad
5) Altec Lansing speakers
6) Steerseries siberia v2 headphones
7) APC UPS 600VA
8) Samsung SyncMaster B2030 20.5" widescreen LCD

Products that i need:
1) Cabinet
2) Mobo+Processor
3) PSU
4) RAM
5) DVD writer
6) GFx Card
7) Anything else that is necessary(or i have forgot to mention)

Budget is a little tight, around 25000 give or take 2-3 thousand.
I am open to both intel and amd. In case of gfx though i would prefer  ATI series as its more reasonably priced and gives quite a good  performance..

Please help me out on this
Regards
Rohit


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

rohit32407 said:


> Hi,
> I am particularly new in this forum. I am trying to assemble a pc. Not  the whole pc but sme components. need sme serious help as i am totally  out of touch. basic purpose is gaming.
> 
> Products that i Have and will keep them on my new system also:
> ...



AMD Athlon II X4 620
MSI 785G E53 mobo
Transcend 4GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM
Cooler Master Elite 310i Cabinet
Corsair VX450W PSU
any ATI based 5670 card

around 27-29k


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

rohit32407 said:


> Hi,
> I am particularly new in this forum. I am trying to assemble a pc. Not  the whole pc but sme components. need sme serious help as i am totally  out of touch. basic purpose is gaming.
> 
> Products that i Have and will keep them on my new system also:
> ...



welcome to TDF buddy. ok for gaming purpose, get these:

Products that you need:
1) Cabinet: my personal preference is NZXT Gamma @ 2.2k
2) Mobo+Processor: Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz + Biostar TA785G3 HD @ ~8k
3) PSU: FSP Saga II 500 Watts @ 2.8k
4) RAM: G.Skill/Corsair 1333MHz CL9 4GB kit @ 5.7K
5) DVD writer: LG/Samsung 22X @ 1.1k
6) GFx Card: Biostar HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.7k

total will be a little bit over your budget, but if you game, you won't be disappointed. or drop the FSP Saga II 500W PSU for its 400W version. should be available for 2.1k


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

@Sam :- won't the Athlon X4 be better at gaming and multitasking ? But your suggestion includes 5770 which is a great graphics solution.


----------



## rohit32407 (May 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> welcome to TDF buddy. ok for gaming purpose, get these:
> 
> Products that you need:
> 1) Cabinet: my personal preference is NZXT Gamma @ 2.2k
> ...


First of all thanks for all your help but i guess i gonna need more of it.

checked all the reviews for 5770. For 1600 x 900 resolution it should be mroe than enuff for most of the games plus it has directx 11 support although right nw its of no use bt who knws wat future holds. so tis better to be prepared.

One more thing, how much will i hve to spend more to go for x4 processors and wat is the basic difference between phenom and athlon processors of amd?

Nd yeah m sure i won't be able to find NZXT Gamma here in lucknow. not much of gaming market here . So if you can suggest something in coolermaster or iball(lol) thn it wud b better for me...

Man i can spend 2-3+ bucks bt i will never take risk wit PSU...one of my gts 250 blew up coz of sucky PSU...been a little cautious after that lol


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

@rohit :- CoolerMaster Elite 360 for 2k would be good. The cheapest Phenom II X4 I have come across is the Phenom II X4 925 which costs 6.8-7.2k.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> @Sam :- won't the Athlon X4 be better at gaming and multitasking ? But your suggestion includes 5770 which is a great graphics solution.



X3 is best suited for gaming. fast speed. 3 cores. X4 is like an extra pair of hands but at the expense of speed. so gaming which needs speed takes a minor hit. OC solves it. 

but on the other hand X3 got some unique properties too: 4th core can be unlocked (luckily), current games use 2 cores. 1 extra core= gaming + multitasking allrounder. as 3cores, generate less heat. so OC potential is 3.5Ghz @ stock cooler. 



rohit32407 said:


> One more thing, how much will i hve to spend more to go for x4 processors and wat is the basic difference between phenom and athlon processors of amd?



by X4 620 currently available for 4.4-4.5k. but its a 2.6Ghz part. so, at stock speed gaming will be better at a 2.9Ghz tri-core. go X4 only if u ready to OC. also multitasking is better on a X4. so decide accordingly.

Phenom II got L3 cache (6Mb). some games use it but not all. for gaming, better opt for a fast graphics card rather than trying involve a X4 or a Phenom II. cause with a HD5770, you'll get almost same result with a 2.8Ghz X4, 2.9Ghz X3 or 3Ghz Z2 (Athlon II or Phenom II), provided your system backed by 2-4Gb of ram.



rohit32407 said:


> Nd yeah m sure i won't be able to find NZXT Gamma here in lucknow. not much of gaming market here . So if you can suggest something in coolermaster or iball(lol) thn it wud b better for me...



if you want a big cabinet but not want spend a lot, Zebronics Reaper @ 19" tall will solve all your cabinet problem upto an extend. for Cooler master look out for Elite 310 for style or other Elites for proper ventilation. seriously no to iBall.



rohit32407 said:


> Man i can spend 2-3+ bucks bt i will never take risk wit PSU...one of my gts 250 blew up coz of sucky PSU...been a little cautious after that lol



FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W, both will be able support your rig. 500W if you got some future upgrades in your mind. also GTS250 is a power hungry card, running it in a desi PSU will result nothing but in an explosion. however i doubt Frontech or iBall PSU got enough muscle to make a sound before going off 



Psychosocial said:


> @rohit :- CoolerMaster Elite 360 for 2k would be good. The cheapest Phenom II X4 I have come across is the Phenom II X4 925 which costs 6.8-7.2k.



Elite 360 is too small. not by length or so. actually it falls in miniATX section. can't end accommodate a ATX motherboard well. with a HD5770, better consider something BIG.

925 is slow. 2.8Ghz. that also selling out 7k, a no go when gaming is on the list of uses.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

@Sam :- Thanks for the info on X3 vs Athlon X4. And about the Phenom II X4, was just telling him the cheapest II X4 .


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

so guys
need an AMD based gaming rig under 45k(including everything excluding UPS)

i've thot of this

AMD Phenom II x4 925BE
*mobo-confused*
2gb Gskill ddr3 1033
MSI 5770 hawk
logitech combo
altec lansing/creative 2.1 speakers
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
     Dell 20" S2009W LCD Panel 
M59
corsair vx 550W
*
overall is coming ~40k excluding MOBO*


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> @Sam :- Thanks for the info on X3 vs Athlon X4. And about the Phenom II X4, was just telling him the cheapest II X4 .



my pleasure buddy 

also that X4 is priced badly. just little more will fetch a X4 945. or add 1k & get a BE. still good for some peoples needs.

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> so guys
> need an AMD based gaming rig under 45k(including everything excluding UPS)
> 
> i've thot of this
> ...



for whom? if you, better forget this pc & have a totally different rig.

Processor: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.7k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
Ram: Corsair 4Gb DDR3 1333 Value @ 5.7k
Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue @ 2k
Graphics Card: MSI HD5770 HAWX 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.8k
Optical Drives: LG GH22NS50 @ 1.1k
PSU: FSP Saga II 500 Watts @ 2.8k
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma @ 2.2k (forget M59. if you want looks, M59 too costly)
Monitor: Benq G2220HD 22” @ 7.5k (street price close to 8k)
Keyboard Mouse: Logitech Internet Desktop @ 0.7k
Speaker: Creative SBS A300 @ 1.3k

Total: 42k.

now to the above setup, modify to raise the price to 45k or simply send it to me for giving u this config 

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

also 925 is no BE. its a normal proccy.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

^^ for my frnd


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^ for my frnd



your or friends, get the one i suggested or modify according to his needs. 

this is what you suggested:

a slow Phenom II X4. 2Gb slow DDR3. VX550W. non Full HD monitor. a fast card. a super cool cabby.

its like a uneven road. 1 good product. 1 slow component. 1 stylish component. OH MAN !!! you simply messed A-Z of this config.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> your or friends, get the one i suggested or modify according to his needs.
> 
> this is what you suggested:
> 
> ...


whats wrong with phenom
its not slow as compared to athlon II x4 630

and i meant 1333mhz,it was a typing mistake

and that monitor is full HD


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 30, 2010)

Is he saying X4 925 might act a bottleneck for 5770 Hawk, as it lacks clock speed ?


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

OC will solve that
and 925 too has 2.8 speed,same as 630


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> whats wrong with phenom
> its not slow as compared to athlon II x4 630



2.8Ghz Vs 2.8Ghz (with free L3 cache & extra 2k premium). you'll get some 5% performance hit with the X4 630. not bad at all considering you getting 2k rebate. 



piyush120290 said:


> and that monitor is full HD



is it so? its 20" so doubted. no problem than.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 30, 2010)

Hhm,yes we can OC the proccy. For that config VX550 is not required. A VX450 will suffice,even with moderate OC to 3 - 3.2 Ghz


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

ok then
i'll ask him to go for athlon 
in fact i was going for that option for myself

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

what about mobo?
i need the one with USB3


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Is he saying X4 925 might act a bottleneck for 5770 Hawk, as it lacks clock speed ?



nope. i was telling he simply wasting money.



piyush120290 said:


> OC will solve that
> and 925 too has 2.8 speed,same as 630



as it got 6Mb L3 cache, so you OC, proccy will immediately heat up. so, OC will not go past 3.1-3.2Ghz while running cool.

also L3 cache don't play a huge part. clock speed matters.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

for gaming-yes

but for encoding and stuff-it sure helps


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> what about mobo?
> i need the one with USB3



USB 3.0? why? ok if he wants ask him get the Gigabyte GA785GMT-USB3. not sure if i spell the name correct but its something like this.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ok then
> i'll ask him to go for athlon
> in fact i was going for that option for myself
> 
> ...



What man ?  Not going for X6 1055T ?


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

*media.bestofmicro.com/Body-Mouse,G-J-248131-13.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

its a mouse
hehehe

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

@sam
its fast

@pulsar
no bro
will have to sacrifice 5770 then


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> for gaming-yes



Tom's Hardware wrote an article "Does L3 cache help in gaming". read it once. not much. you can also check X4 630 review. when it was pitted against the X4 965BE. 965 beat X4 630, but by a small margin.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

i meant "yes" it does not play that much role
already read that article


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> What man ?  Not going for X6 1055T ?



X6 will need new better motherboard (most think so) & also will affect budget.



piyush120290 said:


> *media.bestofmicro.com/Body-Mouse,G-J-248131-13.jpg
> 
> its a mouse
> hehehe



now what will you press when your crosshair zooms on that ugly black Villains head? 

and please include this in your future rig. & see you getting kicked out your house by your parents.



pulsar_swift said:


> @sam
> its fast



well it is. however its not my money. so ask your friend get the motherboard i suggested. will cost 5.8-6k


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> now what will you press when your crosshair zooms on that ugly black Villains head?


click bhi nahi kar payega koi
sharam aa jayegi


Sam.Shab said:


> and please include this in your future rig. & see you getting kicked out your house by your parents.


nai baba
mera murder ho jayega


Sam.Shab said:


> well it is. however its not my money. so ask your friend get the motherboard i suggested. will cost 5.8-6k


will ask him
thanks

anyways we will b buying on 9th i suppose
so advices are always allowed


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> click bhi nahi kar payega koi
> sharam aa jayegi



       

teaching you how to laugh hahaha.



piyush120290 said:


> nai baba
> mera murder ho jayega



mera bhi


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2010)

whats the price of M59 and vx 550W nowadays?


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> whats the price of M59 and vx 550W nowadays?



M59 ---> 3.7-3.8k (lynx giving it for same price, but maybe excluding tax).
VX550W ---> 4.7k. say +-Rs.100


----------



## rk (May 30, 2010)

Hello friends,
i want to upgrade my 1 year old compaqpc [core2 duo]because it has no vt support
so i want to know 
q1=is integrated graphics provided by corei3 is equal to g31based mobo or inferior?
q2=should i buy core i3 now or if i wait 2/3 months is it possible that price of corei5 will fall in range of core i3?
thx for info from you expert guys.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

rk said:


> Hello friends,
> i want to upgrade my 1 year old compaqpc [core2 duo]because it has no vt support
> so i want to know
> q1=is integrated graphics provided by corei3 is equal to g31based mobo or inferior?
> ...



Prices are always going down but can't assure on the i3=i5 price thingy.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

rk said:


> Hello friends,
> i want to upgrade my 1 year old compaqpc [core2 duo]because it has no vt support
> so i want to know
> q1=is integrated graphics provided by corei3 is equal to g31based mobo or inferior?
> ...



q1. better.
q2. forget i3, i5. get Athlon II or Phenom II. if going for Intel, get i7.


----------



## rk (May 30, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Prices are always going down but can't assure on the i3=i5 price thingy.


ok,but is there any possibility of price falling of corei intel based processors,as i have read in various places that intel may be soon launching new processors?


----------



## rohit32407 (May 31, 2010)

one quick question...is it safe to buy gfx card online? if yes thn plz suggest sme online stores on which i can trust...actually i am finding it rather hard to get a hd 5770 1gb gddr5...in rashi peripherals m getting the xfx one. i think that was 5670 1 gb nd it was for 10.2k, which really goes above my budget..nd hd 5770 of xfx was 12.5k...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2010)

yep......you could from primeabgb, smc international , mediahome, lynx..............are few to name......


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

rohit32407 said:


> one quick question...is it safe to buy gfx card online? if yes thn plz suggest sme online stores on which i can trust...actually i am finding it rather hard to get a hd 5770 1gb gddr5...in rashi peripherals m getting the xfx one. i think that was 5670 1 gb nd it was for 10.2k, which really goes above my budget..nd hd 5770 of xfx was 12.5k...



primeabgb (based in Mumbai) and lynx-india (based in Chandigarh ? Not sure), are the two most trusted online sellers and you shouldn't hesitate to buy from them .

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




rk said:


> ok,but is there any possibility of price falling of corei intel based processors,as i have read in various places that intel may be soon launching new processors?



Told you man, the prices are always falling. The prices will sure go down in a couple of months. It might be a little but they will.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 31, 2010)

MEDIAHOME.IN  MSI HD5770 HAWK @ Rs 10.1K Shipping extra
Else BIOSTAR HD5770 @ 8.6K Shipping extra. Biostar RMA center is in DELHI. You have to send the card there for any RMA requests


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 31, 2010)

hi everyone, I was not active here for quite a long time, so would guys help me to buy a new rig for about some 15k bucks.

The rig is for one of my colleague, he just needs it for basic home use.

Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

j1n M@tt said:


> hi everyone, I was not active here for quite a long time, so would guys help me to buy a new rig for about some 15k bucks.
> 
> The rig is for one of my colleague, he just needs it for basic home use.
> 
> Thanks.



Athlon II X2 240 @ 2.8k
Gigabyte GA740G-UD2H (check spelling) @ 2.5k
A-Data or Hynix/Kingston 2GB DDR3 @ 2.5-2.6/2.8kk
Seagate 500GB HDD @ 2k
Cabby+SMPS @ 1k
Logitec KB+M @ .6k
AOC 15.6" @ 4.7k
Creative A35 @ .4k

Total: 16.5k cheaper than this, DDR2 based.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2010)

Temme the best mobo+proccy+RAM (DDR3) for 20ish k ? (give or take a couple grand). It is for me and will most prolly be using it with a 8800GT (or if i get luck, a GTX260 coz my card has gone for replacement... fingers x ). The purpose of the PC was, is and will be gaming. On 1440x900 I may add so if you think that a combo for 15k will suffice then dont go further .


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2010)

Well Processor+Mobo+Ram @ 20k eliminates all the Intel configs. AMD is there only.
*Processor: Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.7k
Motherboard: **ECS A885GM-A2 @ 4.9k or Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
Ram: 2 X 2 GB KingSton 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5.4k

*Total is around 18k+Tax

*Justification:* Phenom II 955 is a very good processor and hell of a overclocker. Even with the stock cooler 3.8 Ghz is possible. I am running it @ 3.6 GHz all the time and very good for gaming also.

*Special Suggestion: *Since you are having 2k extra, you can go for a Phenom II X6 1055T @ 9.5k. It is also very highly overclock-able and has very good Cooling.

For mobo I've suggested the AMD885 chipset based mobo as it will give you the SATA 3 and USB 3 features.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 1, 2010)

Guys,

Did you check AMD website ? They have listed a 95W TDP X6 1055T.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will be going with the suggestion made by Sam.Shab since my friend needs the system just for basic home usage.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Well Processor+Mobo+Ram @ 20k eliminates all the Intel configs. AMD is there only.
> *Processor: Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.7k
> Motherboard: **ECS A885GM-A2 @ 4.9k or Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.3k
> Ram: 2 X 2 GB KingSton 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5.4k
> ...



in short:

X4 955 ---> out of box gaming.
X6 1055T ---> out of box >>> OC ... gaming.
ECS mobo ---> crap. better get biostar motherboard. atleast reliable & freely available. also cheaper.



pulsar_swift said:


> Guys,
> 
> Did you check AMD website ? They have listed a 95W TDP X6 1055T.



its nothing but a X4 955 story. first release a processor at 125/140W & as manufacturing process improve, slower TDP to 95/125W.

just hoping, Athlon II X4's TDP lower to 80W-85W. a L3 cache less processor. non Black Edition. cheap but 95W @ just 2.6-3Ghz. too much.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya. I will wait for X6 processors to evolve and upgrade to X6 next year.Unless AMD starts making 32nm proccys my mobo would support a 45nm X6 Proccy


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Ya. I will wait for X6 processors to evolve and upgrade to X6 next year.Unless AMD starts making 32nm proccys my mobo would support a 45nm X6 Proccy



32nm X6 should come by Q4 2011. and would worth it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> in short:
> 
> X4 955 ---> out of box gaming.
> X6 1055T ---> out of box >>> OC ... gaming.
> ...



Thank you Cilius and Sam. I will go for the X4 if I have to buy a new combo. Thanks a lot for the suggestions .


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2010)

gonna buy new rig within a week and still confused*
which one is better:880g or 790gx* in terms of features and performance


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 4, 2010)

both have similar levels of performance. 790 is for VFM. That's what i read in few posts here on the forum.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 4, 2010)

i was thinking that too
if i get 790gx ,then can i add usb 3 feature in future by any means?
tell me if yes


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> gonna buy new rig within a week and still confused*
> which one is better:880g or 790gx* in terms of features and performance



can u please give a broader view about what features & performance you telling?

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> i was thinking that too
> if i get 790gx ,then can i add usb 3 feature in future by any means?
> tell me if yes



using add-on Sata cards. that fit into any slot. PCIe X 16. PCI. PciX1.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2010)

better to have a USB 3 mobo than addon cards - bcoz the addon cards ( read USB 3.0 ) won't be cheap - IMO.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 5, 2010)

Arrey, I dont get the hype about USB3. You will get better data transfer rates for USB flash drives and external hard drives. Is that all ? Or any other advantages ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ here's a good link to know about it 

*blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=1265

you wil be able to download tech specs in pdf


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

so is there any mobo of 880g chipset under 5k
i'll be pairing it with x4 630
i can extend my mobo budget to 6k max
it should be *ATX*
ECS not allowed


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> so is there any mobo of 880g chipset under 5k
> i'll be pairing it with x4 630
> i can extend my mobo budget to 6k max
> it should be *ATX*
> ECS not allowed



ATX? why man. why are you after ATX? if you get a midtower cabby, 16-17" high, you'll face problems with ATX motherboard. & as you planning get HD5770 (read earlier posts) you may consider 870X based motherboard.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

u mean mid tower wont be able to accommodate an ATX mobo?
i was considering elite 335(actually i was going for m59 happily until i realized that meri table mein vo aayegi hi nai  )
is 870 good?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

boys invest in a good cabinet. Its a long term investment. I just read a review CM 690 Advanced. What a cabinet it is


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> u mean mid tower wont be able to accommodate an ATX mobo?
> i was considering elite 335(actually i was going for m59 happily until i realized that meri table mein vo aayegi hi nai  )
> is 870 good?



it'll. but it'll be close. i mean to say, the boards lower end will touch the bottom of the cabinet.

and why won't M59 fit? 

870X = 880G - the IGP. as a result it cost less. so mATX 880G = ATX 870X (price comparison)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> it'll. but it'll be close. i mean to say, the boards lower end will touch the bottom of the cabinet.


then suggest a cabby under 2.5k



Sam.Shab said:


> and why won't M59 fit?


the place where i am recently putting my cabby has 45cm space of height



Sam.Shab said:


> 870X = 880G - the IGP. as a result it cost less. so mATX 880G = ATX 870X (price comparison)


couldn't get it


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> then suggest a cabby under 2.5k
> 
> 
> the place where i am recently putting my cabby has 45cm space of height
> ...




What 45cm ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> then suggest a cabby under 2.5k



highest cabby (midtower) below 2.5k is no doubt Reaper. 19" high.




piyush120290 said:


> the place where i am recently putting my cabby has 45cm space of height



under the table isn't? well than reaper out of question too. its 48cm high.



pulsar_swift said:


> couldn't get it



which part? i guess the last part. i mean to say as 870X is basically a 880G without the IGP, so its cheaper. so for price of a 880G mATX board you can get a 870X full ATX.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

man, i was referring to piyush's post. Now i understand, he wants to buy a cabinet which fits in to this existing place. Weird.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> man, i was referring to piyush's post. Now i understand, he wants to buy a cabinet which fits in to this existing place. Weird.



not much weird. this happens. not all tables are well made. thankfully mine will support upto 20" easily. or maybe more. need to measure.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> man, i was referring to piyush's post. Now i understand, he wants to buy a cabinet which fits in to this existing place. Weird.


exactly
no one have ever thought of this situation...

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> not much weird. this happens. not all tables are well made. thankfully mine will support upto 20" easily. or maybe more. need to measure.


hey bro plz suggest a good cabby
or my dreams will crash


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

what man, cant you put your cabby on the top of the table ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> what man, cant you put your cabby on the top of the table ?


noo.....
its covered from top too
max height of the upper level is 40cms

u mean all the way to the top?
then it is possible
but wouldnt it look wierd?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

no, it wouldn't look weird and more over it will help in better air intake and fresh air, rather than stagnant air at the bottom


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey bro plz suggest a good cabby
> or my dreams will crash



it depends man. you have to check each cabinet individually for height factor (check lynx, prime, etc for quick access to cabinet height). however all CM Elite & Zebronics (except Reaper) will fit.



piyush120290 said:


> noo.....
> its covered from top too
> max height of the upper level is 40cms
> 
> ...



WTF. now i must say your table way too weird. i can only suggest "take a hammer & beat the hell out of your table". your parents will buy you a new table  also don't get a small cabinet just cause your table not good. custom table cost 1-1.5k. get one made acc to your requirements.

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

pulsar means beside the monitor. i2 used to keep it when i have a midtower (currently using minitower. SUCKS)


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 6, 2010)

I keep my cabby on the top of the table. Its in parallel to the monitor, behind it


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

ok then
i'll put my cabby on the top of the table

so apart from m59,suggest some more mid tower cabby under 3.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ok then
> i'll put my cabby on the top of the table
> 
> so apart from m59,suggest some more mid tower cabby under 3.5k



Cooler Master USP 100. Sachin (online representative of SMC) told me thay have it. cost 3.5k. a bit too much.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 7, 2010)

CM Centurion 5 @ Rs 3750. Looks like a good cabinet to me. For 4.5k you will get CM 690 normal one


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

usp 100 costs too much and have less featurs

and i never heard of centurion 5
will look at it


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> usp 100 costs too much and have less featurs
> 
> and i never heard of centurion 5
> will look at it



i got a small suggestion: don't go by looks. looks can be deceiving. go by features & yes height


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i got a small suggestion: don't go by looks. looks can be deceiving. go by features & yes height


exactly
i'll go by features and height....lol
so the same question again...
can u sugest me som.....blablabla......


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys i am not satisfied with the sound output of my PC. It lacks clarity and some songs play at a very low volume. VIA HD 1708S is the integrated sound card in the mobo. How can i improve the sound clarity. I just now downloaded the driver from VIA website and installed it,but of no use.
Speakers are creative 2.1 which i bought in 2005

My old P4 WINXP with Realtek Audio in powerful mode was way best than what i have now. 

What are the remedies ? Do i need to go for new speakers or new sound card ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

^^does it happens with all types of media players?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> exactly
> i'll go by features and height....lol
> so the same question again...
> can u sugest me som.....blablabla......



problem with you is simple. at your budget you don't have 20-30 options. just say 4-5. out of which 1 you already rejected.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> problem with you is simple. at your budget you don't have 20-30 options. just say 4-5. out of which 1 you already rejected.


ok then
list down all 4-5 options for me plz along with the prices
it'll surely help


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^does it happens with all types of media players?


  I am using WMP bundled with Windows 7


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Guys i am not satisfied with the sound output of my PC. It lacks clarity and some songs play at a very low volume. VIA HD 1708S is the integrated sound card in the mobo. How can i improve the sound clarity. I just now downloaded the driver from VIA website and installed it,but of no use.
> Speakers are creative 2.1 which i bought in 2005
> 
> My old P4 WINXP with Realtek Audio in powerful mode was way best than what i have now.
> ...



the onboard sound you got is a very good one. chances are the drivers aren't configured well or the chip is faulty one (typical Asus style nowadays)

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> ok then
> list down all 4-5 options for me plz along with the prices
> it'll surely help



Reaper ---> 1.8-2k
Gamma ---> 2.2-2.4k
USP 100 ---> 3.5k (cancelled)
M59 ---> 3.8k (classic)

these are some of the highest midtower cabinets under 4k. maybe theres more but i availability will pose a bigger problem.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 7, 2010)

what to configure in the drivers ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

damn....

looks like i have to settle with mATX

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> what to configure in the drivers ?


not sure about this
but just for once try to configure the graphic equalizer of WMP


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> what to configure in the drivers ?



i have no idea 



piyush120290 said:


> damn....
> 
> looks like i have to settle with mATX



why man? you can settle for ATX + a tall Midtower cabby.



piyush120290 said:


> not sure about this
> but just for once try to configure the graphic equalizer of WMP



i doubt this will solve any problem.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

that word *TALL* is a pain for me,u know that too


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 7, 2010)

not painful if its < 40cm right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> that word *TALL* is a pain for me,u know that too



oh man  i last time telling you, get a new table. don't buy a bad pc just cause your table not suited for it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

hey dont get mad bro..
i know i'm causing headache but thats the problem with me
and..
"It's hard to forget about...but someday you'll feel...that life is  wonderful." 			



---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

anyways going to sleep
bye u all..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> "It's hard to forget about...but someday you'll feel...that life is  wonderful."



  



piyush120290 said:


> anyways going to sleep
> bye u all..



so soon? gdnt.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> so soon? gdnt.



seeing you mad - he ran into hole.........


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> seeing you mad - he ran into hole.........



yah . but surely he didn't forget tease me before leaving.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

so its final
i'll be going for m59 or centurion 5 II
and  will place it on the top


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

good boy. Of these two go for the one which has provision to install a top fan


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> good boy. Of these two go for the one which has provision to install a top fan


m59- 2 fans capacity of 140mm

centurion 5 II - only one 140mm fan space


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> and  will place it on the top



don't keep it on top your monitor by mistake 



pulsar_swift said:


> good boy



i thought you'll call him good baby


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> m59- 2 fans capacity of 140mm
> 
> centurion 5 II - only one 140mm fan space




Are the these slots at the top ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Are the these slots at the top ?


yes ,these are the capacity of each cabby to hold the top fans
M59 wins here
i'm leaning more towards M59


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Are the these slots at the top ?



yes top. side is 120mmX 2.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

go for it then


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

ya sure..
now lets move to my next query
MOBO
suggest me a 8xx series mobo in 5k if possible


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

frankly speaking i have no idea about the latest mobos. I have stopped the research as i already have mobo which supports X6. Sammy boy, its ur turn.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> frankly speaking i have no idea about the latest mobos. I have stopped the research as i already have mobo which supports X6. Sammy boy, its ur turn.


no prob buddy
tell me one thing
will it be a really good move if i opt for 8xx series now?
cant i add a usb3 and sata 3 feature in future by any means?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

adding features will become a expensive proposition. I suggest you buy the mobo which has these features OOTB.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

OOTB????
what is it?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 8, 2010)

Out of the box


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> no prob buddy
> tell me one thing
> will it be a really good move if i opt for 8xx series now?
> cant i add a usb3 and sata 3 feature in future by any means?



best is get a good 8series motherboard if you need Sata 6gbps & USB 3.0. cause adding a PCI X1 card may cause a little resistance to the cooling of the graphics card if you choose a mATX one.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

@swift
ooops...thanks

@sam
then suggest me one in 5k..max 5.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @sam
> then suggest me one in 5k..max 5.5k



what you want? 880G + SB850 within 5.5k? even Biostar will run away here. you may get, but it'll be hard.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> what you want? 880G + SB850 within 5.5k? even Biostar will run away here. you may get, but it'll be hard.


ok i'll make some cuts here and there
list some for me,plzz
max 6.5 k(is it enough?)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ok i'll make some cuts here and there
> list some for me,plzz
> max 6.5 k(is it enough?)



you can do 1 thing. get the MSI 785G E53. & later (after 1yr) add a add-on PCI card for Sata 6Gbps & USB 3.0.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok. I just checked all websites. The options are as below.
MSI  890GXM-G65 - Rs 7534
Biostar TA  890GXE ( mATX)- Rs 6427 only SATA 6Gbps, no USB 3.0 ?
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO - Rs 9700


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

@sam
adding an addon PCI card will be a easy job.but will it give the same performance as the 8xx series board

@pulsar
thanks for the info bro
but aren't there any 880g mobos in the market?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @sam
> adding an addon PCI card will be a easy job.but will it give the same performance as the 8xx series board



sorry yaar but no idea about this. 



piyush120290 said:


> @pulsar
> thanks for the info bro
> but aren't there any 880g mobos in the market?



try SMC. they usually have 2-3 in their shelf.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> try SMC. they usually have 2-3 in their shelf.


they have one from MSI
its mATX


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2010)

give 1 good practical reason why u want an ATX motherboard? 880G/870X won't come with provision for Xfire anyway.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

If he goes for Micro ATX then NZXT Gamma is more than enough. Immediate savings of 1.7K on the cabinet


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> give 1 good practical reason why u want an ATX motherboard? 880G/870X won't come with provision for Xfire anyway.


i just dont like these small mobos
and i once read an article on ATX vs mATX
ATX won there on the basis of performance and features and lifetime(believe it or not)

i would rather go for 785 ATX mobo

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> If he goes for Micro ATX then NZXT Gamma is more than enough. Immediate savings of 1.7K on the cabinet


u know what?
i was thinking the same
Gamma is also a good one
i can then save a few bucks more in that way


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

guys how important is USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gbps. Is it indispensable ?


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

^As important as owning an SSD is right now. PCI-E cards for expansion to SATA3 and USB3 will be available for around 1.5-2k. Better buy that when and IF needed. Before dreaming of the future, ask yourself, in how much time will you be able to see a USB3 pendrive/HDD/SATA3 HDD in the market at affordable prices?

eSATA based HDD's are available at insane prices of over 7k for 1TB now. Do you really expect SATA3 and USB3 to be cheaper sooner than a year or more at least?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^As important as owning an SSD is right now. PCI-E cards for expansion to SATA3 and USB3 will be available for around 1.5-2k. Better buy that when and IF needed. Before dreaming of the future, ask yourself, in how much time will you be able to see a USB3 pendrive/HDD/SATA3 HDD in the market at affordable prices?
> 
> eSATA based HDD's are available at insane prices of over 7k for 1TB now. Do you really expect SATA3 and USB3 to be cheaper sooner than a year or more at least?


whoa!!
man where have u been?
i was trying to hear something like this
thanks a lot man!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

so piyush baba. Mobo finalised to MSI 785GM - E51 ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> so piyush baba. Mobo finalised to MSI 785GM - E51 ?


on availability
1.biostar 880g/890gx else
2.MSI 785 E53 else
3.biostar 785g


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

I listed BIO 890 mobo @ 6.5K na. Its mATX though


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

thats the problem 
i'll go search whole nehru place if i have to


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey man,

You are not searching properly. Check SMC international. It has 
*MSI 880GMA-E45 *    @  Rs5,800.00	It has USB3.0 and Sata III. Its a mATX


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2010)

*Its a mATX
thats y....

*i saw this mobo on SMC around 3 weeks ago
it was priced at 6k exact
today its price dropped by .2k

i've been searching for my PC parts since 2 months man!!
and still not 100% complete


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> If he goes for Micro ATX then NZXT Gamma is more than enough. Immediate savings of 1.7K on the cabinet



whats the difference between gamma & M59 anyway? M59 = gamma + 1 LED fan + transparent side panel. & a NZXT premium badge. anything else? also after running for 2 weeks or so, all his liking to those cool sexy looks will b left alone.



piyush120290 said:


> i just dont like these small mobos
> and i once read an article on ATX vs mATX
> ATX won there on the basis of performance and features and lifetime(believe it or not)
> 
> i would rather go for 785 ATX mobo



i think you are kind of right. ATX = better materials + low heat generation (why i not know).



piyush120290 said:


> on availability
> 1.biostar 880g/890gx else
> *2.MSI 785 E53 else*
> 3.biostar 785g



get this one. ATX + is pretty good one. actually a 890GX - some of the cooling stuffs & also the memory. moreover the PCIe X 16 lane been cut & shortened to X1.



piyush120290 said:


> i've been searching for my PC parts since 2 months man!!
> and still not 100% complete



sad to hear  just kidding


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> *Its a mATX
> thats y....
> 
> *i saw this mobo on SMC around 3 weeks ago
> ...



Hhm. There are no boards in that range then, atleast online. You can check offline though. Krow already told that it will take atleast 1 yr before we can use USB3.0 and SATA3.0 in a cost effective manner. I suggest you go for a MSI 785-E53. We can add a addon card later.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Hhm. There are no boards in that range then, atleast online. You can check offline though. Krow already told that it will take atleast 1 yr before we can use USB3.0 and SATA3.0 in a cost effective manner. I suggest you go for a MSI 785-E53. We can add a addon card later.



with so many strict rules for just choosing a motherboard, i doubt he'll get any.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys,
I want to upgrade my system for gaming.My current config is
AMD X2 4000+, 2 GB DDR2 RAM, 250 GB HDD, M2N-MX-SE mobo and Palit GTX 260 Sonic.

My budget is 14k ( flexible to 2k extra if necessary ) , please suggest a good config.
Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------

Hey guys,
I want to upgrade my system for gaming.My current config is
AMD X2 4000+, 2 GB DDR2 RAM, 250 GB HDD, M2N-MX-SE mobo and Palit GTX  260 Sonic.

My budget is 14k ( flexible to 2k extra if necessary ) , please suggest a  good config excluding PSU as i already have Tazan 600 watt PSU.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

dixit8611 said:


> Hey guys,
> I want to upgrade my system for gaming.My current config is
> AMD X2 4000+, 2 GB DDR2 RAM, 250 GB HDD, M2N-MX-SE mobo and Palit GTX  260 Sonic.
> 
> ...



all you need is to change motherboard, processor & ram. as your GPU & PSU still got lot to offer.

processor: Athlon II X3 440 @ ~4k
motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ ~4k
ram: 2X2Gb A-Data/Kingston/Corsair @ ~5.3/5.6/5.8k.

now for the above, if possible, change processor to X4 630. a very good one.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

What about 550 BE. I read several reviews that it is more powerful than 630 in gaming,  video encoding, compression- decompression ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

Go for PhII X2 555 BE, best for gaming.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Go for PhII X2 555 BE, best for gaming.



yup. get X2 555 BE. best for gaming @ a budget.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok,
One more thing, what about Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H. It is priced at 2900 only. 
Is it fine or should i need something better to draw full performance out of my processor.
I mean little bit overclocking ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

Get a good Core Unlocker board. You can unlock dormant cores on your 555BE. Sam what board would it be ?


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you know any gigabyte board for that as biostar core unblocker mobo do not support DDR3 ( under my affordable price tag )

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

i got it.Biostar TA785G3 supports core unblocking. Thanks guys.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok so you  are good to go ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Get a good Core Unlocker board. You can unlock dormant cores on your 555BE. Sam what board would it be ?



with the gigabyte he can reuse the 2Gb modules. my choice is simple: Biostar TA785G3 HD. excellent OC board for dirt cheap price.



dixit8611 said:


> Do you know any gigabyte board for that as biostar core unblocker mobo do not support DDR3 ( under my affordable price tag )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------
> 
> i got it.Biostar TA785G3 supports core unblocking. Thanks guys.....



Gigabyte GA785GMT-uD2H @ 5.5k (heard price fell below 5k). for Biostar get the HD version.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

What is the advantage of HD version over normal one as i already have GTX 260 for HD playback ?
I don't want to bottleneck my GPU so will 555 BE  do the job or i need to buy something better which is future proof too ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

dixit8611 said:


> What is the advantage of HD version over normal one as i already have GTX 260 for HD playback ?
> I don't want to bottleneck my GPU so will 555 BE  do the job or i need to buy something better which is future proof too ?



GTX260 won't b bottlenecked. X2 555 is a really fast processor.

HD: more OC potential, nice layout, better quality heatsinks, 4DIMM slots & price difference is just 300-400 bucks.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok thanks,
but do suggest some DDR3 mobo too.

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

I mean DDR2 mobo

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

I mean DDR2 mobo


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

dixit8611 said:


> ok thanks,
> but do suggest some DDR3 mobo too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------
> ...



DDR2 is gigabyte GA785GM-UD2H or biostar have a few. forgot the names. you may visit biostars website to find out more. BTW, don't go for Asus. they have numerous problems. strictly avoid them.


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

okkkk thanks

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Is there any performance difference between DDR2 800 MHZ and DDR3 1333 MHZ or the difference purely lies in timing of the RAM ?
I am not talking about 2-3 % performance difference which is not even noticeable. 
What is the effect of DDR3 or DDR2 or with changed timing on gaming?
I mean, should i go for DDR2 or DDR3 ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2010)

The performance difference between DDR2 800 MHz and DDR3 1333 MHz is very less, you are right about it. In fact if you are not going for a 1600 MHz DDR3, there is no earth shattering price difference. But there are other things, need to be considered while purchasing a system. One of the most important thing is future upgrade capability. DDR2 to DDR3 transition is almost finished, probably after 1 year, DDR2 price will be extreme costly (like DDR rams now), and their availability will also be low.
2ndly most of the DDR2 based mobos (except 790G chipset, almost costs same as DDR3 mobos) support some of the advance features like Advance Clock Calibration or ACC, which helps to overclocks/Optimize system better.

So forget about DDR2 and embrace DDR3


----------



## dixit8611 (Jun 10, 2010)

Then i will go for DDR3. But, should i buy 785 G3 HD or 790 GX mobo.  What is the effect of chipset on the performance of a processor? I don't want my processor to be bottlenecked due to some chipset limitation or something like that. Suggest a good mobo.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

biostar 785g HD if ur aim is OC

Asrock/MSI if u wanna try ur luck on unlocking the cores


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

@piyush, whats config have you decided for yourself? do let me know.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @piyush, whats config have you decided for yourself? do let me know.


will tell u all by monday bcoz i'll taking a round to nehru place on monday


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> will tell u all by monday bcoz i'll taking a round to nehru place on monday



ok buddy. but if you visit SMC, please confirm the price of Zebronics reaper without PSU. i leaning towards it.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ok buddy. but if you visit SMC, please confirm the price of Zebronics reaper without PSU. i leaning towards it.


will do 
tell me something more to do
may be it'll help me too...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> will do
> tell me something more to do
> may be it'll help me too...



nothing more yaar. this enough. well if you visit SMC, ask for the above mentioned cabby & also is ask if Biostar TA785G3 HD available. BTW, if you going for a 785G board, why not look at this one? its mATX but is very feature rich & very cheap.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> will do
> tell me something more to do
> may be it'll help me too...



do see if smc have got nzxt gammas which they had promised and at what price.... and also please enquire about coolermaster hyper 212's availability and its price....

thanx


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2010)

Anybody know about the market price and availability of Zebronics Invader cabby ??

The price mentioned inthis months Digit mag is 6.5k but I've not seen any online shop selling it.

So wanted to know about real market price


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 11, 2010)

what 6.5K. I called the local zebronics distributor a week ago he said its 8.5K. At that price point of even 6.5K, its useless. One can go for HAF 932 @ 6.2K


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 11, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> what 6.5K. I called the local zebronics distributor a week ago he said its 8.5K. At that price point of even 6.5K, its useless. One can go for HAF 932 @ 6.2K



correct it, its haf 922 not 932...........


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> Anybody know about the market price and availability of Zebronics Invader cabby ??
> 
> The price mentioned inthis months Digit mag is 6.5k but I've not seen any online shop selling it.
> 
> So wanted to know about real market price



buddy i think you talking about this: Lynx Gamer 2000 Cabinet.



pulsar_swift said:


> what 6.5K. I called the local zebronics distributor a week ago he said its 8.5K. At that price point of even 6.5K, its useless. One can go for HAF 932 @ 6.2K





azaad_shri75 said:


> correct it, its haf 922 not 932...........



price is 5.52k. absolutely no VFM. moreover its midtower.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> do see if smc have got nzxt gammas which they had promised and at what price.... and also please enquire about coolermaster hyper 212's availability and its price....
> 
> thanx



Ya will do
Will tell u all on tuesday


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 11, 2010)

Hyper 212 Plus is available at Rs 1850


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2010)

@ *Sam.Shab* - yep, that's the one I'm talking about but @ 5.5k it's not VFM at all - better to stick with CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel around 5.2k or even CM 690 @ 4.5k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *Sam.Shab* - yep, that's the one I'm talking about but @ 5.5k it's not VFM at all - better to stick with CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel around 5.2k or even CM 690 @ 4.5k



looks like Lynx have made some deal with Zebronics & so selling them as rebranded Lynx gamer parts. some ppls will go for it. specially cause of those LED's.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2010)

and for those fans that will come bundled with it since CM's 690 only comes with 3 fans 

BTW, saw HAF 922 -  @ 6.5 k it's one hell of a mean beast


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2010)

guys..i have corsair 4GB RAM kit DDR3..but i dnt knw its model no.....(i have 2 check) but its latency is 9-9-9-24.......

*www.corsair.com/products/corei5/default.aspx

i think its one of them posted in above url....

is latency 9-9-9-24 gud....i m a n00b in latency....


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2010)

^^

So what is the issue. Its fine. Even if it is not fine, what can you do......!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> So what is the issue. Its fine. Even if it is not fine, what can you do......!



i know this is not an issue...i saw ur ram as 5-5-5-15
so just curious abt latency.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2010)

If I am not wrong, lower latencies are better ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> If I am not wrong, lower latencies are better ?



yup. it is so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2010)

ya now i know the model no of my RAM Corsair TW3X4G1600C9DHX 
is it 1600MHZ 

but in system information it shows 667MHz.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

ddr= dual data rate so its working @ 667 * 2 = 1333Mhz


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW. this thread lost its stickiness i guess


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

why man ? why so ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

its no more a sticky thread. being replaced by "Pc build questionnaire template" thread.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

who created that new thread ? Ok its created by Mavihs. Hhm. This thread will slowly be closed.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

actually this thread becoming useless. cause hardly anyone post here. everyone just enter & a new thread "i need a new pc for XXk." done


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

by the way, where is piyush baba ? is he roaming on the streets of delhi, in search of a mobo ? and when are you purchasing ur PC


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> by the way, where is piyush baba ? is he roaming on the streets of delhi, in search of a mobo ?



look like so. he not online here since last saturday or sunday. or maybe he all the way to Taiwan to contact Biostar to send him a cheap 870X based ATX motherboard 



pulsar_swift said:


> and when are you purchasing ur PC



please don't ask me this question. i really have no idea what my parents have in mind. all depends on them


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ddr= dual data rate so its working @ 667 * 2 = 1333Mhz



so we  have 2 multiply  single frequency by 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 18, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> so we  have 2 multiply  single frequency by 2




It's no that hard to multiply by 2 . And yeah, it is so. So if it shows 667 in your sys, multiply it by 2 and that's the real frequency your RAM's operating on.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2010)

configuration of the final rig

1.AMD athlon II x4 630
2.MSI 880g
3.GSkill 2gb DDR3 1333
4.corsair VX 450W / seasonic 520W (if available)
5.NZXT Gamma
6.seagatte 500 gb/WD 500 gb (whichever cheap)
7.LG DVD WR

any recommendations are acceptable

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> look like so. he not online here since last saturday or sunday. or maybe he all the way to Taiwan to contact Biostar to send him a cheap 870X based ATX motherboard


i wish i could
anyways i'll be going for 880g

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> by the way, where is piyush baba ? is he roaming on the streets of delhi, in search of a mobo ?


i searched all the shops that i knew
and none of them had what i wanted

so i have to settle with 880g


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> configuration of the final rig
> 
> 1.AMD athlon II x4 630
> *2.MSI 880g
> ...



give me reasons:

1. why 880G? why not 785G? mATX? get Gigabyte's 785G board for 4.6k.
2. only 2Gb ram? get 4Gb ram. total: 5.8k
and why are you after that 520W? are you going for a GTX460? or a HD5850?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> give me reasons:
> 
> 1. why 880G? why not 785G? mATX? get Gigabyte's 785G board for 4.6k.
> 2. only 2Gb ram? get 4Gb ram. total: 5.8k
> and why are you after that 520W? are you going for a GTX460? or a HD5850?



1.bcoz of USB3 and SATA3
2.yup, 2gb only, will make 4gb after sometime
3.coz its a real good deal at just 4.1k and u know the quality of seasonic
  VX 450 is of 3.8 k now
  so adding 300 will be wise here


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 1.bcoz of USB3 and SATA3
> 2.yup, 2gb only, will make 4gb after sometime
> 3.coz its a real good deal at just 4.1k and u know the quality of seasonic
> VX 450 is of 3.8 k now
> so adding 300 will be wise here



1. go with a addon card later on from VIA having USB 3.0 & Sata 3.0 simultaneously. will cost you 1.5-2k. for now, are you going for any SSD? and how many USB 3.0 Pendrives & external HDDs you got? i guess 0. plans to buy in this year? 0. cuase it'll take time for them to come down in price. BTW, what price was quoted to you for 880G? SMC?

2. better go with 785G + 4Gb DDR3. what about your favorite HD5770 man? 

3. 5.1k for a Seasonic 520W? thats a bonus deal. if you can find it for 4.1-4.2, get it. but why you told, if available? was it out of stock?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 1. go with a addon card later on from VIA having USB 3.0 & Sata 3.0 simultaneously. will cost you 1.5-2k. for now, are you going for any SSD? and how many USB 3.0 Pendrives & external HDDs you got? i guess 0. plans to buy in this year? 0. cuase it'll take time for them to come down in price. BTW, what price was quoted to you for 880G? SMC?
> 
> 2. better go with 785G + 4Gb DDR3. what about your favorite HD5770 man?
> 
> 3. 5.1k for a Seasonic 520W? thats a bonus deal. if you can find it for 4.1-4.2, get it. but why you told, if available? was it out of stock?



1.u r totally right.but it will again be a pain for me to add these addon cards
anyways i'll think upon it tonight
it costs 5800 at SMC

2.i'm waiting till december-january for some new stuff

3.he told me to wait till 20 june


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> 1.u r totally right.but it will again be a pain for me to add these addon cards
> anyways i'll think upon it tonight
> it costs 5800 at SMC
> 
> ...



1. well i think, you got 2 option. either a mATX 785G for 4.6k or get this board. don't settle for a 5k+ 785G. waste.

2. ask Intel if it can make the price of SSD low to take advantage of Sata 3.0 or Seagate to bring Seagate's latest HDD+SDD hybrid to desktop at a low price. about USB 3.0, i won't comment. i doubt myself now 

3. 20 june? ok so when you going get your upgrade?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2010)

^^most probably this tuesday


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^most probably this tuesday



ok. thats better.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^most probably this tuesday


 baba you are back, we were missing you. your final config looks good. Add 4Gb now itself, adding 2GB later you have to match the latencies or brand or some thing. What happened to HD5770 ? Seasonic S12 520W @ 4.1 K ? that's a steal man.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2010)

So,Seasonic Bronze S12II 520W better VFM PSU than Corsair VX550W ATM ???


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 19, 2010)

corsair VX 550 (4.8K) better than Seasonic S12 520W(4.1k).


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> corsair VX 550 (4.8K) better than Seasonic S12 520W(4.1k).



Really ?
Cos I saw it got more score than VX550 at Jonyguru.....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 19, 2010)

oh this is news to me, could you share the URL?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> baba you are back, we were missing you. your final config looks good. Add 4Gb now itself, adding 2GB later you have to match the latencies or brand or some thing. What happened to HD5770 ? Seasonic S12 520W @ 4.1 K ? that's a steal man.


yup i'll add 2gb later
and 520W is available @4.1k but rare to find


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2010)

*why was this thread un-sticked...?*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2010)

asigh said:


> *why was this thread un-sticked...?*



i think these are the reasons:



Sam.Shab said:


> its no more a sticky thread. being replaced by "Pc build questionnaire template" thread.





Sam.Shab said:


> actually this thread becoming useless. cause hardly anyone post here. everyone just enter & a new thread "i need a new pc for XXk." done


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya, lets see how many follow the PC build questionnaire. This thread has/had a wealth of information, sad to see it go down.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 20, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> oh this is news to me, could you share the URL?



This is old news to me.....

*Corsais VX550W* *9.5/10*
*Seasonic Bronze S12II 520W* *9.7/10*


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 20, 2010)

asigh said:


> Ya, lets see how many follow the PC build questionnaire. This thread has/had a wealth of information, sad to see it go down.



I have to agree with ASIGH.

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




Revolution said:


> This is old news to me.....
> 
> *Corsais VX550W* *9.5/10*
> *Seasonic Bronze S12II 520W* *9.7/10*



Corsair comes with 5 yr warranty, how many years for seasonic ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2010)

ya man i was disappointed too
i mean this is the thread to ask any sort of questions and now its un-sticked!!!
very sad


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 20, 2010)

piyush baba, tomorrow is monday and after that its tuesday. have you finalised ur config ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2010)

yup
already posted the details
if u want i can post it again


----------



## Revolution (Jun 21, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Corsair comes with 5 yr warranty, how many years for seasonic ?



5 years.
But ask ur dealer cos I am unable to find India site for Seasonic.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2010)

Seasonic provides 5 years warranty in US but it may be 3 yeras in here but this can be vary for different models I guess as  corsair provides 7 year warranty on their Tx series if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> Seasonic provides 5 years warranty in US but it may be 3 yeras in here but this can be vary for different models I guess as  corsair provides 7 year warranty on their Tx series if I'm not wrong.


yup they have mentioned in their website


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jun 21, 2010)

*MSI CR420*
Any update on this laptop? Is it worth to buy ? or Dell lap will be a better choice insted of tht.
Dell has similar config laptop in same price range


----------



## Revolution (Jun 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> yup they have mentioned in their website



So,5 years or 3 years for Seasonic 520W PSU in India ?
I could not find India site for Seasonic.
Only got international site.
And they says 5 years for 520W PSU.....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2010)

cpu temp
avg-48
max-51

system temp
avg-38

is this fine??


----------



## asingh (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
Piyush, honestly I cannot remember your new system set up...?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> cpu temp
> avg-48
> max-51
> 
> ...



Man you are a old timer here. If you have purchased new PC update it in your signature.


----------



## chiroo (Jun 22, 2010)

guys one query : i am getting a new pc ,i am stretching my budget a bit but that is not enough ...originally i planned to get a corsair vx 550 -rs 5300 but later i saw a Digit review on coolermaster gx 550 which costs 4250 ....what do you think the CM psu is also a 80+ rated ,is similar to the vx 550 what should i buy ???

my system config is 
Phenom II x6 1055T 
sapphier radeon hd5850 

and one more thing i am not able to get biostar TA890GXE or gigabyte GA 890 GPA-UD3H motherboards in bangalore the vendors are trying to shove the ASUS M4A890 GTD at 9850k down my throat what should i do ???


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Piyush, honestly I cannot remember your new system set up...?


amd athlon II x4 635
msi 880g gma e45
kingston 2gb ddr3 1333
CM gx 550W
CM elite 335(i hate that)
seagate barracuda 500gb

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> Man you are a old timer here. If you have purchased new PC update it in your signature.


are yaar 
ye quotes ache nai lagte kya?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2010)

chiroo said:


> guys one query : i am getting a new pc ,i am stretching my budget a bit but that is not enough ...originally i planned to get a corsair vx 550 -rs 5300 but later i saw a Digit review on coolermaster gx 550 which costs 4250 ....what do you think the CM psu is also a 80+ rated ,is similar to the vx 550 what should i buy ???
> 
> my system config is
> Phenom II x6 1055T
> ...



for 5850, get GX 550 if you on tight budget. will cost 4.3k. but i'll rate it like this Corsair VX 450 ---> CM GX550 ---> VX550. VX will cost you around 4.5k. don't end up paying 5k or more for a VX550. 

as for Asus, better stay away. as you getting a discrete card, you may settle for old 7 series chipset. just you'll loose Sata 3.0 & USB 3.0. also check if MSI available.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> cpu temp
> avg-48
> max-51
> 
> ...



what do you mean by avg temp ? Whats the IDLE temp and what the 100% Load temp ?

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




chiroo said:


> and one more thing i am not able to get biostar TA890GXE or gigabyte GA 890 GPA-UD3H motherboards in bangalore the vendors are trying to shove the ASUS M4A890 GTD at 9850k down my throat what should i do ???



What man ? Order online @
1. ITWARES
2.PRIMEABGB
3.SMC INTERNATIONAL
4. MEDIAHOME


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> what do you mean by avg temp ? Whats the IDLE temp and what the 100% Load temp ?


can u tell me a software except prime95 to test 
then i can give a detailed info


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 22, 2010)

OK.
1. Install Core Temp
2. Enable AMD CnQ
3. Note down the idle temp reading as displayed in CORE TEMP. that means temperature when the CPU usage is between 0-5%
4. Run Prime95. Lots of heat and Lots of stress test with 4 users. Run it for say 10mins.
5. Note down the temp reading as displayed in CORE TEMP where it settles down.
6. Report the noted down temps reading as displayed in CORE TEMP here


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG prime95
i know that it'll surely will e a pain for my 635
will post the results tomorrow


----------



## dontanalyse (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, If I sound dumb here,Can someone help me with a ASUS motherboard for p4 3.0Ghz. Will I be able to use the P5kpl-am/ps motherboard? Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

^^ what's the exact model number of your cpu ? is it based on intel LGA 775 socket ?

it would be great if you post a screenshot of cpu-z

*www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> can u tell me a software except prime95 to test
> then i can give a detailed info



Download OCCT and run the CPU or Linpack tests, also the Power test is good. This is probably the WORST burn your system can get. It generates temperature/voltage spike graphs automatically in the end. I usually use this as the last stability test after my system passes Linx/Intel Burn Test/RealTEMP stress modules. This also has a GPU burner.

*Suggestion:*
While running OCCT, sit there and watch the screen. Keep CoreTEMP on to monitor temperatures. Nothing else burns your system as well as OCCT.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2010)

asigh said:


> Download OCCT and run the CPU or Linpack tests, also the Power test is good. This is probably the WORST burn your system can get. It generates temperature/voltage spike graphs automatically in the end. I usually use this as the last stability test after my system passes Linx/Intel Burn Test/RealTEMP stress modules. This also has a GPU burner.
> 
> *Suggestion:*
> While running OCCT, sit there and watch the screen. Keep CoreTEMP on to monitor temperatures. Nothing else burns your system as well as OCCT.


is this safe bro?
i mean my father will kill me if anything happen

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

this is the cpu OCCT test
i'm showing only 1 core(all are same)

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/3196/2010062921h53cpu4.png

*img51.imageshack.us/i/2010062921h53cpu4.png/

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

this is the gpu test

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9089/2010062922h04cpu1.png


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2010)

^^
Well you are running on stock, so no issues. Your temperatures are fine.

By the way the new CoreTEMP build is out. Here is the link. Shows all cores now.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Well you are running on stock, so no issues. Your temperatures are fine.
> 
> By the way the new CoreTEMP build is out. Here is the link. Shows all cores now.


thanks for the link
i needed that

by the way,u must have run both the softwaresrime95 and OCCT
which would u say is more dependable,accurate and safe?

also u told me to run a power test too
is that safe?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 30, 2010)

wow. piyush baba' s (PC) passed the exam with flying colors


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

OCCT is the worst burner out there, same with IBT. Prime95 is not that severe. It depends what satisfies you. You would not get a system burn -- that would happen if the voltages are too high. If you run these tests on stock, maximum you would get is a lock-up (numkey hangs), BSOD, or restart. Big deal. These days I use IBT, since within 2-3 minutes it catches an unstability and halts. 

End of the day, if you are on stock, no use running these tests. But do remember these tests take your system heat ~10-12C higher than a real world scenario ever would. I game on Warhead an never cross 62-63C, IBT/OCCT take it all the way to 73-74C depending how much vCore I am pushing in.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> OCCT is the worst burner out there, same with IBT. Prime95 is not that severe. It depends what satisfies you. You would not get a system burn -- that would happen if the voltages are too high. If you run these tests on stock, maximum you would get is a lock-up (numkey hangs), BSOD, or restart. Big deal. These days I use IBT, since within 2-3 minutes it catches an unstability and halts.
> 
> End of the day, if you are on stock, no use running these tests. But do remember these tests take your system heat ~10-12C higher than a real world scenario ever would. I game on Warhead an never cross 62-63C, IBT/OCCT take it all the way to 73-74C depending how much vCore I am pushing in.


so i'll stick to OCCT+Core Temp combo

anyways i thought you completed warhead by now
i tried warhead on my PC
playable frames were only achievable at 800*600 resolution with high settings and 1024 resolution with low settings
so i uninstalled it and will start it when i'll buy a gfx card this diwali

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> wow. piyush baba' s (PC) passed the exam with flying colors


hmm..
well most important thing was that i learned to post image on TDF


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

why do they call you piyush* baba*????


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why do they call you piyush* baba*????


i dont know
but i like this "baba" tag


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i dont know
> but i like this "baba" tag


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i dont know
> but i like this "baba" tag



Bawaaaa is better, from Aatish..! Baba, you sound like a kid.



piyush120290 said:


> so i'll stick to OCCT+Core Temp combo
> 
> anyways i thought you completed warhead by now
> i tried warhead on my PC
> ...



I completed Warhead years ago, but still have it on my system. No other game stresses the GPU + CPU together so well. I takes up almost 2GB of system RAM, and is a good tool to benchmark/test real world scenarios. I also use it to test drivers each time I change one.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

asigh said:


> Bawaaaa is better, from Aatish..! Baba, you sound like a kid.



btw who is aatish?
and bawaaaa seems nice too




asigh said:


> I completed Warhead years ago, but still have it on my system. No other game stresses the GPU + CPU together so well. I takes up almost 2GB of system RAM, and is a good tool to benchmark/test real world scenarios. I also use it to test drivers each time I change one.


thats a good way
i mean cpu ki bhi exercise ho jayegi
aur apna game khelna bhi ho jayega


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2010)

^^
Eeeerm...Bawa was Sanjay Dutt's name in Aatish. Him and Aditya Panscholi play friends and gangsters. Probably one of the best gangster movies to come out, similar to Saathi.

Guess you might not have seen it it was released in 1994. Yea am old.

Regarding Warhead, I do not actually play it. There is a benchmark utility, which auto launches a game and you can choose configurations, and video settings, along with number of loops. It benches the game, and shows the results. Excellent. One of my favorites. This way the OC is also tested for real world scenarious. Till date nothing stresses it more (not counting synthetics here), probably apart from BC2.

The Benchmark tool looks like this. But you need to have the game installed.
*img697.imageshack.us/img697/8273/warheadxfire.jpg


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 1, 2010)

i would definitely do a cross fire(2HD5770) some day  with a heavy corsair PSU. Just for the sake of doing it


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2010)

Honestly Xfire is the most fun, when you use the 2 highest end cards available. Nothing beats it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

@asingh
duh
and i thought atish was ur name in "a singh"
whats that "a" for?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @asingh
> duh
> and i thought atish was ur name in "a singh"
> whats that "a" for?



a for apple  or maybe a for Anil


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> a for apple  or maybe a for Anil


oye kya bol raha he?
he's our big bro
no one messes with him


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> oye kya bol raha he?
> he's our big bro
> no one messes with him



his name buddy. 

yes i know. u can call him our graphics teacher  nobody messes with him nor his system. truly speaking, first time i seen his siggy, my mouth went wide open. people buy a single HD4870. he got 2 HD4890 is Xfire. a budget proccy OC to extreme level (if 4Ghz isn't extreme, i don't know what is). its just insane


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

yup
he's a serious OCer


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2010)

his rig is just CLASSIC, absolutely wonderful...
and his knowledge about tech is amazing....
Big fan....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yup
> he's a serious OCer





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> his rig is just CLASSIC, absolutely wonderful...



fully  he knows how to manage his rig well. cause he not only OC his rig but takes good all round care too.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 1, 2010)

Wo do 4890's mujhe de do taakur.


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2010)

^^

Eerrrm..guys..enough praises. Am blushing here. Ya the "a" in asingh stands for Anil. 

Well, trying to get the Q9550 at 4.00 stable Have reached 3.85Ghz stable with Intel Burn Test. Just that its not anymore just pushing in vCore, there are like 8 different voltage tweaks, MCH, ICH, CPU_GLT_0,CPU_GLT_1,vref_A,vref_B, MCH_GTL, VTT FSB.

Just the architecture of LGA775 with Quad cores is ill suited. Its actually 2x cores on 2 dies glued together, which inter connect on the NB. So NB is really critical here. Will update you all, once I reach 4.00 Ghz. Not even gamed past one month, just OC'ing like a dog...!


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ I remeber my OC started it on Aug 2009 - was able to got a stable clock speed and other settings on dec 09.

Among this time 2 DVD discs went kaput - have to press the reset button for countless times and had to clear bios setting twice - if it's not enough constantly the system was under monitoring apps ( temp, voltage etc. ) and had to run stability test apps and benchmarks many times.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 2, 2010)

topgear whats ur config bro ?
Asigh keep trying. Good Luck


----------



## Revolution (Jul 2, 2010)

I have read OC chapter in this month's DIY FT.
But,still afraid to OC my CPU.....
Though DIY lacks many deatails.....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

ya 
never saw ur rig topgear

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------

my friend wanna purchase a new rig this monday from SMC
his budget was 27k and extended it to 30k

the main purpose is gaming and light multitasking
*
the graphic card is not included in this budget
the budget for GFX card is 10k max*
he'll buy GFX card along with me this diwali
i suggested this:

AMD phenom II x4 955 BE
MSI 880GMA e45 
kingston 2gb ddfr3 1333 mhz(will add 2 gb later along with GFX card)
NZXT gamma(if available) else CM 690(his choice)
VX 550w (if avb) else GX 550w
sony DVD WR
seagatte barracuda 500gb

total is coming 28.6k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 2, 2010)

ya looks good to me. Lets see if he has any noise issues with 955BE HSF.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

@piyush

how about this--

Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 8.9k 
MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.2k
Samsung 500GB @ 1.8k
LG H55N DVD @ 1.1k
Cooler Master GX-550W @ 4.2k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k

Total-30.6k


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @piyush
> 
> how about this--
> 
> ...


looks good
he'll be adding some fans so there's no chance he can go beyond 30k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

ok go with 955


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ that's a good suggestion as he can OC that cpu and save some money.

---------------------------~~~~~~~~~~~~----------------------

@ *pulsar_swift* & _*piyush120290*_ - go to this thread for detailed config 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/121070-overclock-listing-thread.html

take a look at here too 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/121310-post-your-3dmark06-3dmark-vantage-results-here.html

@ *Revolution* - follow the first link that I've posted.

For OC the basic need is a good cpu cooler - get that at least and step into the world of OC.

For CPU cooler a very good option is CM Hyper TX3 @ 1.3k and Hyper 212 Plus @ 1.8.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

is there any way we can change the operating mode of a proccy?
for eg:
from 64 bit to 32 bit


----------



## rkneo11 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice thread

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> is there any way we can change the operating mode of a proccy?
> for eg:
> from 64 bit to 32 bit



NO. But 64 bit processors suppot 32 bit OS but the converse is not true/


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2010)

no i mean i have AMD athlon
its a 64 bit processor
and i am running xp which is 32 bit OS
XP cant run as 64 bit OS

so can i do anything which will make my cpu to work in 32 bit mode ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2010)

You need to install Xp x64 bit edition to run your cpu in 64 bit mode.

XP x64 is very aged one try Windows 7 x64 home premium instead.

BTW, I've used xp x64, vista and windows 7 x64 home premium - there not much performance you would gain except HDD performance which will increase by a decent amount and keep in mind that x64 editions has compatibility issues.

If you are using a lot of apps simultaneously with apps like VMware or Virtual box then you may find 64 bit OS more useful with 4 GB or more ram as 32 bit OS has mem limitation of max 2 Gb per application but 64 bit OS has no such limitation - so apps which needs a lot of ram like video editing apps, virtual OS emulators get the most benifit out of 64 bit OS.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 5, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> no i mean i have AMD athlon
> its a 64 bit processor
> and i am running xp which is 32 bit OS
> XP cant run as 64 bit OS
> ...



if you have installed 32 bit OS then already your cpu is running as 32 bit one(mode), to use its full potential , if you have s/w designed to utilize 64 bit operations then install 64bit OS............I think now its clear to you.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2010)

@topgear and azaad
thanx for the info
will install the win7 ultimate

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

so guys i'm going tomorrow for my friend's rig

finalized rig:
AMD phenom II x4 955 BE
MSI 880gma e45
CM GX 550W
seagatte barracuda 500gb
sony DVD rw

2gb ram if CM 690
else
4gb ram with gamma


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 18, 2010)

Friends i need some help,i'm thinking of buying a netbook and my budget is 15k,my primary aim would be note taking so a longer battery life upto 4 to 6 hours is necessary,wordprocessing and net browsing are also there,if it can support some movies then better and i'll use my printers frequently,finally wifi and bluetooth are must,plz suggest the best value for money i can barely raise the limit to 18k if needed in the end,please also suggest something about warrenty as i'm gonna travel a lot


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2010)

Get a netbook from either dell or samsung - can't remember the model name - you will find it on shops easily - they should be priced around 15-16k with ~10 screen size.

for reviews and prices check this two website out :

*www.netbookindia.in
*www.priceindia.in/laptop

also don't forget to check atleast 5-6 reviews after you have chosen a particular model.

A good website is *www.consumermate.com


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok thanks looking forward to it


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @topgear and azaad
> thanx for the info
> will install the win7 ultimate
> 
> ...



Sorry saw this late. Did you get the GX 550W..?


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 19, 2010)

@top gear
i just saw hcl's new 'me' netbook they have scaled down the price to 15500 at their site with free delivery to any where in india it also supports 3g sim card,plz give ur views on it,the design also seems good


----------



## vwad (Jul 19, 2010)

topgear said:


> Get a netbook from either dell or samsung - can't remember the model name - you will find it on shops easily - they should be priced around 15-16k with ~10 screen size.
> 
> for reviews and prices check this two website out :
> 
> ...



Thanks for these links bro. Helped me immensely


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2010)

@ *vVictorxls* - from specs it's look to be a very decent one though check out couple of reviews and then finalize your buying decision.

@ *vwad* - glad to know that those links helped you - here one more for you actually for all 

Notebookcheck: Notebook & Laptop Reviews and News


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 20, 2010)

@top gears Yup i got through a review on netbook india it has only few cons like the below average battery life which can be a big issue for me but the benchmark shows near 4.5 hours on load and 8 hours on standby which is kinda ok,only gets beaten by dell mini 10 in few areas like the keyboard size but they say its enough so no problems there,lets see,looking for ur final words and few more reviews


may be digit should give a exhaustive review on cheap netbooks or things like ebook readers which come at worthy prices which can help students and info starving ppl  

i don't know why companies are making pads costlier than netbooks


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 20, 2010)

Victorxls said:


> i don't know why companies are making pads costlier than netbooks



touchscreen doesn't come cheap. specially those that offer high resolution. with time Pads will sale at Nokia 1100's price, if not less.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2010)

@ *Victorxsl* - honestly I don't know much about netbooks though i think dell mini 10 has better build quality though the price is a little bit more and it don't has 3G sim slot.

So if you don't need 3g feature integrated into netbook and want to use net using your 3g or EDGE enabled mobile you should better get Dell mini 10 but if you do use use net a lot on the move and need high speed internet and don't want to hook up your phone with netbook to use net then you may consider the HCL me.


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 21, 2010)

@sam
i saw some android pads in market very sweetly priced around 5k and they have better features and support then even the i pad just lags in multitouch,screen quality and warrenty,hope indian firms like the makers of ADAM make something like that at slashed prices

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

@topgears
i totally agree with u on that dell's higher end of mini 10 at about 18k got better built n battery,multi touch trackpad,powerful processor,full keyboard,just lacks the missing 3g sim slot which i can compansate wid my phone bluetoothing it to d system

but i'm still 60-40 hcl (indian) also not bad

i'Ll finalise after getting a hands on experience in the showroom if i get to,

i hope there was something like bing cash back in india,
though i can get 5% back on my friends iit student card


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

Victorxls said:


> i hope there was something like bing cash back in india,
> though i can get 5% back on my friends iit student card



Highly impossible with banks already struggling to make profits in India  But lets hope private sector banks take the step ahead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2010)

topgear said:


> 32 bit OS has mem limitation of max 2 Gb per application



Oh..yeah the limitation of 32bit supporting only 3~3.5GB is false...recently 
i installed 32Bit XP & the memory it was showing is 1.99GB.....


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ a 32 bit OS ( server grade ) can support as much as 128GB of ram 

but most of the consumer grade 32 bit OS has mem limitation upto 4GB though you may the usable amount of ram in this type of OS may be anything between 2.5-3.5GB.

Any 32 bit application like maya/autocad/3ds max etc on a 32 ( x86 ) bit OS even if it's a server grade one can consume only upto 2GB ram due to 32 bit application architecture limitation.

-------------------------------------------

have you updated your mobo bios ?

your memory chip or even ram slot may have some kind of probs - if possible resit the ram or use a different memory module.

Onec I've heard that x58 mobos have memory recognition probs though it was solved later - those mobos were only recognizing 3 Gb of ram instead of 6 GB - forgot which manufacturer it was though. 

if you are getting all those 4 GB using x64 windows then you have to install slipstreamed windows xp sp3 version.

@ *Victorxls* - as you are going to use internet using your cell phone then get the dell mini 10 and haggle at the shop and they may reduce the price and yes it's very important to test the netbook so if possible test those two new babies and see which one you like most


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys...m planning to upgrade my pc...
My Current config-
Core2Duo E4500 2.2ghz
Asus P5GCMX
2gb Transcend 800mhz
MSI R5770 Hawk 1gb

I want to upgrade my mobo and procc...pls suggest Processors with compatible mobos.I am in favor of Intel processors.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

what is the budget for the upgrade ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2010)

@ *abhidev* - yep, let us know about the budget.

Though here a little bit of suggestions 

Intel c2d e7500 @ ~ 5.5k
MSI P43 Neo ( DDR2 ) @ ~3.8

CM Hyper TX3 @ 1.3k - oc the cpu around 3.8 Ghz with this one and get great performance


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys...m planning to upgrade my pc...
> My Current config-
> Core2Duo E4500 2.2ghz
> Asus P5GCMX
> ...


wats the problem with ur current system....


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 23, 2010)

Look sam,u said and its gonna happen,indian govt releasing a nano pad at mere 10 $,now thats cheaper than the cheapest phone u get and listening to the features,it promises a lot,even gets a solar charger,mind u it has touch screen  n wifi also  so hows that


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *abhidev* - yep, let us know about the budget.
> 
> Though here a little bit of suggestions
> 
> ...



i would say core i3 dude...


----------



## Revolution (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol,that will never happem cos we use rupee not $ ...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> wats the problem with ur current system....



2.2Ghz Dual Core + HD5770 HAWX. thats combo is a bad one. a fast dual core/quad core is seriously adviced.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 23, 2010)

hi guys i am looking for a minimum priced cpu mobo gpu combo
to game at my age old 15"(crt) samsung syncmaster monitor
i need to upgrade my pc accordingly


1. What is your MAX budget? 
15-16k  
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
always open
3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
gaming in 15" CRT monitor@1024x768
4. Planning to overclock? 
hell no, i am a total noob
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
Windows 7 32bit
ubuntu 10.04
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
minimum(i already have a 40 gb ata hdd and an lg dvdrw not sure if they will be compatible in the new setup)
7. What resolution will the screen run at?
1024x768
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
6
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
assembler
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
this week itself
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
no
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
cabby
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
will buy it from hometown(purulia,West Bengal)
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary


p.s.
my original plan was to buy a 40k rig(as you have seen in my earlier threads)
but due to some financial difficulties i had to cut my budget

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

btw i have decided on the following config
AMD Athlon II X3 435 - 3.5k
Biostar A780L - 2.7k
2GB DDR2 800MHz - 2.2k
Gigabyte superb 460W - 2.2k
Seagate 500GB - 2k
HD 4670 512MB DDR3 - 3.9k
LG 22x DVD writer - 1.2k

Total - 17.7k
please suggest if any changes need to be made


----------



## amogh (Jul 23, 2010)

i want to upgrade my processor and motherboard
my budget is 8000rs
i have decided upon phenom II X2 550BE
and biostar Ta785GE 128 m
my primary purpose is gaming


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 23, 2010)

amogh said:


> i want to upgrade my processor and motherboard
> my budget is 8000rs
> i have decided upon phenom II X2 550BE
> and biostar Ta785GE 128 m
> my primary purpose is gaming


you already have a GFX card ?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

amogh said:


> i want to upgrade my processor and motherboard
> my budget is 8000rs
> i have decided upon phenom II X2 550BE
> and biostar Ta785GE 128 m
> my primary purpose is gaming



the proc-AMD Athlon ll X4 635 Processo-4.7K(needs a little bargaining)
the mobo-Biostar TA790GXBE Motherboard(only prob is ddr2 memory-3.9(after bargaining)

total-8.6K...but u can try to fit in for 8K....dunno how far  th bargaining can go....but his does look a good deal....but remember ....the board has ddr2 support only


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2010)

^^if he cant get the 790 g then he can go for 785g based mobo
its too have decent onbored graphics

otherwise he has to go for x3 instead of x4 to make things work


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah thats fine......though i believe there aint much of price diff b/w the two...so better go for the better onboard graphics.....(though not much of diff)....yeah the x3 coupled with the biostar ta90GXBE Motherboard..will make things work.....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ also OP can try his luck unlock the 4th core, if that board supports ACC.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i would say core i3 dude...


 Isn't i5 better than i3.....m an average gamer.so suggest somethiing which will satisfy my gaming needs.I hv already purchased Msi R5770 1gb.

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> what is the budget for the upgrade ?


how much will i7 cost....n which one would be preferred for gaming...i5 or i7?? u  guys suggest me something n then accordingly i'll manage.but for u guys to start with, something arnd 15k-18k

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> wats the problem with ur current system....



Are yaar, the systems is fine except for the RAM slot which is broken.Because of that now i just hv 2gb RAM and the rest 1gb is unused.I hv installed win7 and running games on it is slower.So for that i hv to lower down graphics a bit.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i would say core i3 dude...



please don't call me dude... 

core i3 is better anyday than a c2d exxx series proc but abhidev have posted on this post that he wants to upgrade only the mobo and cpu - so I suggested his accordingly so that he can use his old DDR2 ram with it.



abhidev said:


> Isn't i5 better than i3.....m an average gamer.so suggest somethiing which will satisfy my gaming needs.I hv already purchased Msi R5770 1gb.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Core i5 661 ( dual core 3.33 GHz TB 3.6 Ghz ) ~ 10k / Core i5 750 ( quad core 2.66 Ghz TB 3.20Ghz ) ) ~ 10k ( recommended
MSI P55M GD45 ~ 5.5k
2 GB Transcend or Kingston DDR3 Mem ~ 2.3k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Are yaar, the systems is fine except for the RAM slot which is broken.Because of that now i just hv 2gb RAM and the rest 1gb is unused.I hv installed win7 and running games on it is slower.So for that i hv to lower down graphics a bit.



ok....then go for core-i5.......
core-i7 is costly than i-5 
get 2GB RAM more.....
& MSI P-55 mobo......


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ also OP can try his luck unlock the 4th core, if that board supports ACC.




no this board doesn't ....yaar...unfortunately....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> please don't call me dude...
> 
> core i3 is better anyday than a c2d exxx series proc but abhidev have posted on this post that he wants to upgrade only the mobo and cpu - so I suggested his accordingly so that he can use his old DDR2 ram with it.
> 
> ...



Hey thanx for ur reply but which one is better, i5 661 or i5 750. Also will 2gb DDR3 be enough?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey thanx for ur reply but which one is better, i5 661 or i5 750. Also will 2gb DDR3 be enough?



i5 750...if its quad core the way u want o go...and salso this one o'clocks really well ...that too one stock intel heatsinks....

and yes 2gb ddr3 will be enough ...if its light gaming,multimedia...only that u are intersted in.... 

and read this-i5 661 vs i5 750? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2010)

@ *abhidev * - core i5 661 has high stock speed and it's only for those who is scared about Ocing and it has inbuilt graphics thus it's suitable to use with H55 chipset mobos as well and some people really like a mobo with inbuilt graphics - so I've listed it in the suggestion but I've recommended core i5 750 to you - I think you've not noticed it 

the quad core i5 750 is a better deal anytime - it has 8 mb cache and with a good cpu cooler can give you very good clock speed and as more application and games are getting multi-core optimized every day it's better to invest in a multi core cpu like core i5 750.


----------



## vwad (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats why I love AMD, so much choices available na. No offense abhidev bhai, just my opinion


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

no actually vwad...amd does offer a variety on cpu choices on various budget levels........though intel has a kind of better performance while gaming....but they seem to neglect us indians...who are a little budget conscious.....anyways that what i think......

@topgear-...the i5 661...being a dual core...has  HT enabled...though that does increase stock speeds...when a single or dual core is being used....but on a more broader term....quad core....with a good l3 cache....is better....and overall better performance
and how can a good hsf....or cooler give more clock speed....do u mean on o'clocking..then yes...it sure will.....as stock HSF suck.....(but sometimes liquid cooling solutions...like corsiar h50 attract me more..)


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2010)

I know that i5 661 is one is HT enabled so the OS would see it as a 4 core proc but the performance of 4 physical cores are far more better compared to dual core Ht cpus in multicore optimized apps.

Yep, I meant OCing to churn out the last performance bit out of the cpu possible and a good coller also helps in another way - less heat = more component durability 

Liquid cooling is good but you will need some experience in installing them and a suitable cabby and some people are scared about leakage probs as well ( yep, I know some ). on the contrary air cpu coolers can be installed in almost every cabby, there is no risk in using them,  their installation is also simple as well and they performs very good as well - that's why most people buy and use and recommend air cpu coolers


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

borax12 said:


> no actually vwad...amd does offer a variety on cpu choices on various budget levels........though intel has a kind of better performance while gaming....but they seem to neglect us indians...who are a little budget conscious.....anyways that what i think......
> 
> @topgear-...the i5 661...being a dual core...has  HT enabled...though that does increase stock speeds...when a single or dual core is being used....but on a more broader term....quad core....with a good l3 cache....is better....and overall better performance
> and how can a good hsf....or cooler give more clock speed....do u mean on o'clocking..then yes...it sure will.....as stock HSF suck.....(but sometimes liquid cooling solutions...like corsiar h50 attract me more..)



that post is very irritating to read.  this pattern  ...  ....  .....  ....   ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey thanx for ur reply but which one is better, i5 661 or i5 750. Also will 2gb DDR3 be enough?



2GB is enuf...if u use 32Bit OS(XP/Win 7) if ur going for 64Bit then 3GB/4GB is highly recommended.......

though..the 2GB is enuf for now coz ur card already has 1GB memory.....


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> 2GB is enuf...if u use 32Bit OS(XP/Win 7) if ur going for 64Bit then 3GB/4GB is highly recommended.......
> 
> though..the 2GB is enuf for now coz ur card already has 1GB memory.....



Is this benchmark applicable in same manner to Phenom II x4 procys also ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

vwad said:


> Is this benchmark applicable in same manner to Phenom II x4 procys also ?



I didn't get you.


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> I didn't get you.



I meant whether the same condition is applicable for AMD machines too ? i.e. to say abhidev was asking regarding i5 processors that whether 2GB RAM will be enough, so I wanted to know whether a Phenom II X4 965 BE and the graphics card also has the same needs or do we need to think about them in a different way while running 64bit OSes on them ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2010)

vwad said:


> so I wanted to know whether a Phenom II X4 965 BE and the graphics card also has the same needs or do we need to think about them in a different way while running 64bit OSes on them ?


dude...2GB is enuf if ur using 32bit OS....but while using 64BitOS....4GB is recommended..to utilize its full speed


----------



## asingh (Jul 26, 2010)

As a thumb rule, the more the RAM the merrier. If greater than 3 GB then use a 64BIT OS.


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> dude...2GB is enuf if ur using 32bit OS....but while using 64BitOS....4GB is recommended..to utilize its full speed





asigh said:


> As a thumb rule, the more the RAM the merrier. If greater than 3 GB then use a 64BIT OS.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2010)

vwad said:


> Thats why I love AMD, so much choices available na. No offense abhidev bhai, just my opinion



firstly i don't know much abt AMD products...only thing i hv heard is that they go through heating problems a lot..so m bit scared to buy any of amd products,thats the only reason...i know they hv improved a lot but then still...u know wat i mean..hehehe...

Also is there a better motherboard...as in the best which can support i5/i7 other than MSI P55M GD45....also what is 3 way SLI??


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ there is but that will exceed your current budget.

ASUS P7P55D Deluxe @ ~10k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Also is there a better motherboard...as in the best which can support i5/i7 other than MSI P55M GD45....also what is 3 way SLI??



dude...u have ATI card & u r asking for SLI....WTF???? 

SLI is for Nvidia.....
Cross-Fire is for ATI......

& BTw MSI P55 is good.....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> dude...u have ATI card & u r asking for SLI....WTF????
> 
> SLI is for Nvidia.....
> Cross-Fire is for ATI......
> ...



No dude...i just wanted to know wat do u mean by 3 way SLI support....thats all. Can u pls shed some light on it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2010)

abhidev said:


> No dude...i just wanted to know wat do u mean by 3 way SLI support....thats all. Can u pls shed some light on it?



3-Way means using 3 G-Cards....in parallel & in SLI mode 

read here: NVIDIA 3-Way SLI Performance Preview - HotHardware


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2010)

SLI : Scalable link interface. It is a proprietary brand name of nVidia. Connecting more than one accelerator in parallel. Needs an nForce chip and license provided by nVidia on the motherboard.

CrossfireX : Multi GPU technology developed and sold by ATI. Licensed out to motherboard vendors by ATI. No physical chip as such is needed in between. 


Both the above can be external (two or more discrete GPUs installed--2 slots are occupied) or internal (one PCB has 2 cores--single slot is occupied).


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

asigh said:


> SLI : Scalable link interface. It is a proprietary brand name of nVidia. Connecting more than one accelerator in parallel. Needs an nForce chip and license provided by nVidia on the motherboard.
> 
> CrossfireX : Multi GPU technology developed and sold by ATI. *Licensed out to motherboard vendors by ATI*. No physical chip as such is needed in between.
> 
> ...



one more important thing, Xfire License is free, whereas Nvidia charges money. BTW, for simple SLI i.e. 2 Nvidia cards in SLI. does it needs nForce chip too?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

For SLI, Nforce chipset is required


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2010)

^^
Not exactly the nForce chipset. The nForce chipset would compromise of the MCH and SB being created by nVidia. For SLI the board needs the nForce chip on board. Prior to the X58 days only nForce 'chipset' boards allowed SLI, but now nVidia has opened up to other X58 manufactures. They do check the board out via the program and authorize it for SLI -- nForce chip. So the board will have the nForce chip for SLI, but not the chipset. Chipset remains X58.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks bro for clarifying


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2010)

^^
Actually I was wrong. Sorry.

For SLI to work, not always the nForce chip has to be embedded. Prior the the X58 days, this was mandate. That is why for SLI an nForce board had to be bought. But as of now if it is a non nForce X58 board, and has passed the nVidia certification program then the x16 x16 slots will run SLI, and the driver will realize them to enable SLI. Some type of token key would be embedded within the firmware. So theoretically you have X58 boards with no nForce chip but run full x16 x16 SLI. To get greater than 2 slots to run at x16 (since the 32 lanes on the X58 are used), the extra nForce chip is added to increase the lane count. This explains it better.

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/4585/slix58.jpg

So we can break it into three broad categories.

1. nForce chipset : has the nForce chipset  / MCH and SB is by nVidia. Runs SLI on full x16 lanes, depending on number of nForce 200 chips mounted.
2. nForce 200 chip : has the nForce 200 chip embedded on a normal X58 chipset to enhance the SLI capabilities.
3. nVidia certified SLI board : carries the nVidia SLI logo. Will run SLI on full x16 x16 configurations.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

why is it only limited to X58 chipset ? why not others ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ what you talking bro? if the X16+ X16 SLI, if you bring full bandwidth SLI or multiGPU setup to P55, X58 sales will immediately dip. also to utilize multi GPU setup (more than 2 cards i mean) will need a good proccy. i5 750 + 3 X GTX460 in SLI will result in graphics taking main part & proccing power a minor part. performance will take a hit.


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2010)

Mix and match of marketing coupled with hardware thresholds.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2010)

asigh said:


> Mix and match of marketing coupled with hardware thresholds.



Hey wats ur config??? n how much did it cost u?

Also which one is better ...i5 750 or i5 760...n on wat basis??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey wats ur config??? n how much did it cost u?



dnt ask him his config...u can c it in his siggy....its a monster.....box....
he has separate cooler for Proccy....& runing X-Fire


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> dnt ask him his config...u can c it in his siggy....its a monster.....box....
> he has separate cooler for Proccy....& runing X-Fire



I can see it dude...was just wondering wats Q9550[E0]@3.85Ghz@1.32V...


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2010)

^^
That is a Q9550 LGA 775 Quad core. Stepping is E0 and it is running at 3.85GHz on 1.32 vCore.

Cost...mmmm...

51K - (ram, E7400, 1x HD4890, TX750, CM690, MSI P45)
14K - 2nd HD4890
2.5K - Scythe Kaze Fan Controller
4.5K - NHd14
8K - Q9550
2K Hyper 212 - (not using anymore)
4.8K - APC 1100VA
700 - 2x Scythe 3000 RPM fans
4.2K - 1 TD WD (yet to be mounted)
13.8K DELL SE2408W

------------------------------------------

~105000 (damn I spend a lot on computer hardware)


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2010)

^^ is that a black edition WD 1TB drive ?

& the Noctua NH-D14 is great piece of cooler


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2010)

^^
Green. For storage only.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

^^ than why it cost so much? Green should be available for 3.5-3.8k. Black cost that much.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 29, 2010)

Friends, I hv decided to buy a new PSU at last.
Keeping an eye to the future,it will be 550W at least.

I have two options : Cooler Master GX550 @ 4.7k

or Corsair VX550W @ 5.1k.

Which one shud I choose?

The original thread

 Nvidia GTX 460 Discussion


----------



## vwad (Jul 29, 2010)

mukherjee said:


> Friends, I hv decided to buy a new PSU at last.
> Keeping an eye to the future,it will be 550W at least.
> 
> I have two options : Cooler Master GX550 @ 4.7k
> ...



I will prefer Corsair any day


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 29, 2010)

vwad said:


> I will prefer Corsair any day



Thanx and point noted


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Green. For storage only.





Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ than why it cost so much? Green should be available for 3.5-3.8k. Black cost that much.



I was also thinking that but may be he has bought it at the time when the price of 1 TB HDDs were that much high.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 30, 2010)

Will this rig last 3yrs ?

Intel Core i7-930  - Rs.14,300.00/-
MSI X58 Pro - Rs.10,350.00/-
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit - Rs.8,200.00/-
CORSAIR 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI / CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SMPS - Rs.7,300.00/-
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD5850 1GB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card CrossFire - Rs.34,500.00/-
COOLER MASTER HAF 922 - Rs.6,700.00/-
Two Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache - Rs.4,050.00/-
Dell S2409W 24’’ Wide Screen TFT LCD - Rs.12,700.00/-
Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard (RZ03-00180100-R3M1) - Rs.3,950.00/-
Razer Mamba, Wireless - Rs.6,950.00/-

TOTAL: Rs.109,000.00/-


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ depends upon use. if someone wants do a 9 screen eyefinity or say DX11.1 or 12 comes early, than this rig will become pretty useless. so 3yrs is a long term. 2yrs suites better. anyway usually rig lasts 2yrs+ (some manage to run for 5yrs or more).


----------



## sachinmu.1995 (Aug 9, 2010)

hey guys 
i'm planning to buy another gaming PC, with a budget of around 60k - 65k... i want it to play some of the new games like Splinter Cell Conviction and Split Second with max out or medium settings. My friend got a core i5, but it shows poor performance on SC conviction, so i don't think i'll want to go for an i5. i will use this computer also for occasional video editing. also, i'm used to console gaming, so i'd like to buy an xbox 360 wired controller  which configuration will be good?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2010)

sachinmu.1995 said:


> hey guys
> i'm planning to buy another gaming PC, with a budget of around 60k - 65k... i want it to play some of the new games like Splinter Cell Conviction and Split Second with max out or medium settings. My friend got a core i5, but it shows poor performance on SC conviction, so i don't think i'll want to go for an i5. i will use this computer also for occasional video editing. also, i'm used to console gaming, so i'd like to buy an xbox 360 wired controller  which configuration will be good?



can u make a separate thread bcoz this thread is no more sticky 
and do want to include all the components?including ups ,monitor,etc...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

cant this thread be make sticky again??
this thread is full of important info regarding everything in the world of computers

there are many topics which can be discussed only in this thread because we cant make separate thread for each query that comes in our mind
there are so many articles that could only be posted here

it will also help newbies who want their problems to be solved
so there will be no need to make their own threads

*if mods are listening,please make this thread sticky again
thanking you*


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^
+1
this thread needs to be stickified!!!

please forgive my terrible grammar skills!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2010)

^^thanks for the support
"stickified" sounds cool


----------



## vwad (Aug 11, 2010)

yes stickified sound cooler than stuck LOL


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2010)

mods please make this thread sticky again. its a very important thread.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes..this should be permanently tacked. Its my favorite thread...!


----------



## prvprv (Aug 11, 2010)

Please make this thread sticky. I miss this thread so much


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep,I agree...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 11, 2010)

why in the first place they moved it.................


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2010)

^^
Cause of that template thread.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2010)

yep, make this thread sticky again.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

@all
thanks guys for ur support
now i just hope that this thing works

as i said earlier there are many queries and articles which are best suited in this thread only

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

i was talking about some cool articles so i found one

its about making a balanced gaming PC
revision-4

Part 4: Building A Balanced Gaming PC : Balanced Platform Series Introduction


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2010)

Thread stuck. Now someone please also draft a post to update the first post in this thread. The first post by Choto Cheeta is outdated.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 12, 2010)

YAAAYYYYYYY!!!!
Re-Stickification successful !!! 
@ico
how about we let Comp@ddict edit the first post?
he is more knowledgeable about latest hardware prices than any of us!!
else we can source some info from tomshardware system building guide and present it in a more accessible and intelligible format!!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2010)

@ico, thanks for making this thread sticky again.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

so all this thing worked
thanks all of u guys
never thought it'll be done so fast

and how can we edit the first post?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2010)

give ico an article abt basic guide for pc. like what processor meant for what use or which card suites which resolution better. if you need i can make one tomorrow afternoon. & ico can edit the first post with the new content.


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2010)

That you guys have to decide. 

Preferably, one guy can make a rough draft and post it here itself. Then others can suggest him changes. He could then make the changes in his draft post itself. Once everything is finalized, just tell me and I'll edit the first post.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

@sam
ok buddy
u do the article thing and post it here
then we all including you will discuss about it
and then ICO  will do the final task

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

one good idea
i was thinking it will be difficult for you to do all this stuff
so i was thinking that we could divide the work between all of us
like asingh,you,topgear,jassy,sourav,and anyone that u can count onto(hey that includes me too )

so what do you say?...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 12, 2010)

is there any cpu-z like programme for ubuntu...?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

yes it'll be a bit hard. let me try once. i'll just give a rough idea. other just implement ideas to it. the first post way too old.

will post the rough sketch here by tomorrow evening. but will need everyones help, as my grammar more pathetic than the desi PSUs.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 13, 2010)

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/Gizmos/12082010058.jpg">Guys i have done some cable management job.Friends plzz tell me is it ok?i have installed 3 exhaust and 2 intake fan


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> is there any cpu-z like programme for ubuntu...?


Try these commands in the terminal:

*cat /proc/cpuinfo

cat /proc/meminfo

sudo lspci -v

sudo lsusb -v

sudo lshw -short*


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2010)

ico said:


> Thread stuck. Now someone please also draft a post to update the first post in this thread. The first post by Choto Cheeta is outdated.



Thanks for made it a sticky again.



funkysourav said:


> YAAAYYYYYYY!!!!
> Re-Stickification successful !!!
> @ico
> how about we let Comp@ddict edit the first post?
> ...



yep but where is com@ddict ?? ! the other thread started by him read "Latest Prices" was last updated on 17th july



piyush120290 said:


> @sam
> ok buddy
> u do the article thing and post it here
> then we all including you will discuss about it
> ...



great idea.



Sam.Shab said:


> yes it'll be a bit hard. let me try once. i'll just give a rough idea. other just implement ideas to it. the first post way too old.
> 
> will post the rough sketch here by tomorrow evening. but will need everyones help, as my grammar more pathetic than the desi PSUs.



it would great if you can make a draft - I'm eager to help.

BTW, I've one suggestion :

Latest Prices thread has configs starting from 30k to 64k.

So it would be better if we can give here configs upto 15 - 27k - thus it will not conflict with another threads, will keep the wokload and editing time minimum as possible and will be appropriate with the thread title as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

yes that can be done. BTW guys please make some short, simple yet easy to description on ram & monitor. i finished the processor & motherboard part. basically a rough description about various AMD & Intel solutions available along with the +ve & -ve points. and a small note about compatibility & value. PSU & cabinet part will be done by me. anyone interested in graphics card section?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes that can be done. BTW guys please make some short, simple yet easy to description on ram & monitor. i finished the processor & motherboard part. basically a rough description about various AMD & Intel solutions available along with the +ve & -ve points. and a small note about compatibility & value. PSU & cabinet part will be done by me. anyone interested in graphics card section?



nice!!
what else is left?only  graphic cards?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

ODD, UPS, keyboard-mouse. all these 3 can be skipped. graphics card, monitor, PSU-cabinet & HDD left. last 2 section i'll do. maybe topgear or asigh can do the graphics part as they have far better understanding of accelerator than most of us. a little description about CUDA, eyefinity, steam, 3D, PhysicX will be good for everyone (even us).


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 13, 2010)

Guys count me in!!!
i am going to research some bit about PSU and Graphics cards anyway!!!
so maybe i may be able to get some useful data.
i will pm Sorcerer asking for his help on the PSU matter!!
Asigh can help us with Ati cards and drivers
and all the latest tech and prices can be found on internet!!

p.s.
please share the first draft with me!!
i can contribute some


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

comp@ddict is enjoying his stay in other forums, I guess.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

so lets wait for sam to open the innings


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

ok heres the initial part. more part will be done tonight. was busy the day so unable finish in the rest.



> *Processor: *
> 
> Currently only 2 companies makes processor for desktop. Intel & AMD. Well many have not heard or even if heard have lots of misconception about the latter one. Ok now down to basic.
> 
> ...



now guys, suggest any change, modification or anything that didn't fit the above semi-article. or anything i missed.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

^^thumbs up from my side
should we include something more or lets wait for ico to make a check

also i didnt knew this part
AMD motherboards support Nvidia based graphics card but don’t allow multiple cards to run i.e. no SLI support. Whereas motherboards based on Intel chipsets, meant for Intel processors only support Xfire as well as SLI.
is it really true?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2010)

this is just the beginning part. graphics card, PSU, monitor, cabby, HDD left. i'll finish up the cabby part as well as hard drive. monitor & graphics card, strictly not my area. lets finish up everything & than ICO can port & combine these drafts to the first page.

AFAIK, AMD chipset don't support SLI. to bring SLI will require NF100 or NF200 or whatever the name of the chip is. or maybe Lucid Hydra will do but natively, AMD chipsets won't. maybe the now discontinued SLI ready chipsets from Nvidia for AMD platform support SLI.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2010)

Made some correction and addition to your post :

*AM2+:* these are the last gen boards from AMD. These boards can support AM3 cpus provided manufacturers have necessary bios support for it. 
This socket got a major drawback in the form that the socket support only DDR2. So skip it until doing an upgrade, same as LGA775. So check the manufacturers website if you really have to invest in such a motherboard for upgrade.

*NOTE:* Motherboards having multiple pci-e x16 slots based on AMD/ATI chipset support Nvidia based graphics card but don’t allow multiple Nvidia cards to run in Crossfire mode but they do allow to run multiple ATI graphics card in Cross fire mode.

Motherboards having multiple pci-e x16 slots based on Nvidia's Nforce chipset both for AMD/Intel cpus supports ATI graphics cards but don't allow multiple ATI graphics card to run in SLI mode but they do allow to run multiple Nvidia graphics card in SLI mode.

Motherboards based on Intel Socket LGA 1156 and 1366, meant for Intel processors only support Xfire as well as SLI ( Depends on the bios support from the manufacturers )

* For crossfire you have to use 2x or more ATI gfx cards and those cards have to support CF as well.

* For SLI you have to use 2x or more Nvidia gfx cards and those cards have to support SLI as well.

Nvidia and ATI has two more interesting technologies :

*Nvidia Hybrid SLI technology :*

Hybrid SLI® technology, based on NVIDIA’s industry-leading SLI technology, delivers multi-GPU (graphics processing unit) benefits when an NVIDIA® motherboard GPU is combined with an NVIDIA discrete GPU. Hybrid SLI increases graphics performance with GeForce® Boost and provides intelligent power management with HybridPower™.

* depends on GPU and motherboard chipset

*For detailed Information :*

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Link_Interface#Hybrid_SLI

*ATI Hybrid CrossFire/Hybrid CrossFireX*

The Hybrid CrossFire is a technology allowing the IGP, or Integrated Graphics Processor, and the discrete GPU, or Graphics Processing Unit, to form a CrossFire setup to enhance the system capability to render 3D scenes, while the Hybrid CrossFire X technology is present on the 790GX and 890G chipsets, with two supplied physical PCI-E x16 slots at x8 bandwidth [3], can form a Hybrid CrossFire X setup with two video cards and the IGP, enhancing the 3D rendering capabilities.[4]

* depends on GPU and motherboard chipset

*For detailed Information :*

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Hybrid_Graphics


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> this is just the beginning part. graphics card, PSU, monitor, cabby, HDD left. i'll finish up the cabby part as well as hard drive. monitor & graphics card, strictly not my area. lets finish up everything & than ICO can port & combine these drafts to the first page.
> 
> AFAIK, AMD chipset don't support SLI. to bring SLI will require *NF100 or NF200* or whatever the name of the chip is. or maybe Lucid Hydra will do but natively, AMD chipsets won't. maybe the now discontinued SLI ready chipsets from Nvidia for AMD platform support SLI.



its NF 980a SLI , 780a SLI and more..


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 14, 2010)

got these from Newegg
750a sli
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList...7 600008306&IsNodeId=1&name=NVIDIA nForce 700
980a sli
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList...7 600008309&IsNodeId=1&name=NVIDIA nForce 900
Techshop
980a sli
*techshop.in/store/index.php?cPath=320_21_31


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2010)

sam what about separating intel and amd like this -



> *Processor: *
> 
> *AMD - *
> 
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its NF 980a SLI , 780a SLI and more..



no. i know about the chipset. its NF100 chip, maybe. it allows 2 Nvidia cards over whatever the chipset supports by default. many X58 mobos have this NF100 chip. so offers 6-7 PCIeX16 slots.

about the latter part, yours good too. that way too can be done but i was comparing all proccies at same price. giving pros & cons in same time. & giving a direct comparison of Intel & AMD. well lets see what other members say. but your look very tidy.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2010)

@sammy and jassy
both articles are good
i'll recommend you both to combine the articles and then check it out


----------



## asingh (Aug 14, 2010)

The NF chips were used to work in conjunction with the PCI.E controller. If it is an nForce board (nVidia chipset) then it is the primary PCI.E controller, on X58/P55 it works with the on die controller and enhances the band-width.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2010)

asigh said:


> The NF chips were used to work in conjunction with the PCI.E controller. If it is an nForce board (nVidia chipset) then it is the primary PCI.E controller, on X58/P55 it works with the on die controller and enhances the band-width.



can't this chip be used on a AMD motherboard? or an LGA775 motherboard? both of these have the PCIe controller in the NB.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2010)

^^
They were used on the LGA775 boards - Intel Skulltrail, for AMD the nForce 980a SLI has the NF chips. Also the nForce 780i SLI chipset for LGA775 has the NF200.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2010)

The only CPU for skulltrail platform is QX9775 and it is based on LGA 771 socket.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 15, 2010)

oh boy,
sli is surely very expensive!!(but stable and bug free)
as it is available only for enthusiast boards like lga771(skulltrail),x58,and the horribly costly nForce980a
whereas crossfire(though terribly buggy) is within the reach of most of the mid end consumers through
cheap 770 and 790 chipsets for amd 
and p45 for lga775,p55 for lga1156 for intel
not to mention the x58 boards

though Ati wins in terms of absolute value,
the recent buggy drivers for crossfire is giving it a hard time!!

---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------

i wish sli licensing wasn't so stringent and 
the sli compatible boards could be available under the 100$ mark


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> The only CPU for skulltrail platform is QX9775 and it is based on LGA 771 socket.



Quite correct..!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> oh boy,
> sli is surely very expensive!!(but stable and bug free)



so is Xfire. a couple of years ago, SLI was very efficient. now Xfire on par with SLI.



funkysourav said:


> as it is available only for enthusiast boards like lga771(skulltrail),x58,and the horribly costly nForce980a



P55. if you talking about the SLI on these boards, its just that they support the NF*00 chips. so can allow additional SLI over the default ones (2 for P55. 4 for X58).



funkysourav said:


> cheap 770 and 790 chipsets for amd



WRONG. 770 don't support Xfire. its a 790X with no support for Xfire (as it too got no IGP similar to 770).



funkysourav said:


> ]i wish sli licensing wasn't so stringent and
> the sli compatible boards could be available under the 100$ mark



for every SLI enabled board sold, the manufacturer need to pay some definite amount to Nvidia. not to mention, SLI licensing also cost some amount.



topgear said:


> The only CPU for skulltrail platform is QX9775 and it is based on LGA 771 socket.



was it a concept socket? as only a single processor launched for this socket.


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2010)

^^
No the boards and sockets were released.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> oh boy,
> *sli is surely very expensive!!*(but stable and bug free)
> *as it is available only for enthusiast boards like lga771(skulltrail),x58,and the horribly costly nForce980a*
> whereas crossfire(though terribly buggy) is within the reach of most of the mid end consumers through
> ...



That's not correct - SLI not always too much expensive :

nForce 650i SLI
nForce 750i SLI
nForce 740i SLI

nForce 750a SLI
nForce 740a SLI

try to find mobos based on these chipsets from different manufacturers and you will see that even SLi can be fit within a budget build.



Sam.Shab said:


> so is Xfire. a couple of years ago, SLI was very efficient. now Xfire on par with SLI.
> 
> P55. if you talking about the SLI on these boards, its just that they support the NF*00 chips. so can allow additional SLI over the default ones (2 for P55. 4 for X58).
> 
> ...



Actually that platform was released for workstation ( even suited for gaming ! )market - but nonetheless it was immensely powerful - Just imagine the power of 8 cpu cores !


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW !!! 8 cores? that was something. but what was the price? must be way above the usual 50k mark for EE proccies.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 16, 2010)

BY eight cores he means 2x4 cores
as the mobo had provision for two qx9775 proccies clocked at 3.2 ghz


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> BY eight cores he means 2x4 cores
> as the mobo had provision for two qx9775 proccies clocked at 3.2 ghz



oops. i took it the other way around


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2010)

SLI Chipsets OC like crazy. They have much more options. That is their USP.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> WOW !!! 8 cores? that was something. but what was the price? must be way above the usual 50k mark for EE proccies.



Here's the prices 

Motherboard : Intel BOXD5400XS Skulltrail EATX  @ $654.63 ( Rs. 30,639.9 )
Link

CPU : One Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9775 3.2 GHz @ $ 1747.99 ( Rs. 81,814.6 ) on amazon.com

So the whole deal would be mobo+2x cpu combo : only $ 4150.61 only
Rs. 194,269

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/661/intel_skulltrail.jpg

Here's a review 
Intel SkullTrail Preview - Dual Core 2 Extreme QX9775 Processors - Skulltrail Enthusiast Platforms Arrive - Legit Reviews


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2010)

this is one monster of a board (similar to the EVGA board for i7 plateform). but at that "ONLY" price, i better purchase myself a 2nd hand car than gaming 

ok, about the draft ICO asked for, the development working going really slow. and the former were really messed up. so change in format. heres the new format:



> *PROCESSOR(current gen only. old gen/EOL/discontinued discarded)*:
> 
> *Intel:*
> 
> ...



anyone having a better suggestion? also avoid mentioning prices, please. cause prices due to change. also try avoid using too much technical language (we may understand, newcomers will have problems). also please don't make a new topic in this draft about old gen stuffs. if needed, a *NOTE* will be provided mentioning what old gen still offers good value & what should be avoided.

@jas, i took your draft & modified it to make it more simple.

*PS:* after the draft complete, some very basic config from both Intel as well as AMD side will be provided to better understand the current market situation. will be updated when new parts make it to market.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

this format looks better and clean too

better talk the rest on saturday


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2010)

@ *Sam.Shab* - Nice layout.

looking forward for the final draft anyway.


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2010)

Guys it would be nice to explain, what is what. We cannot assume all know what the computer parts are..?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2010)

Top 10 Tips for Building a Gaming PC video-YouTube - Newegg Tutorial: Top 10 Tips for Building a Gaming PC


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello people!

Well,I am looking towards a new cpu+mobo+ram upgrade.....tentatively end 2010.
Plz dont say anything about the upcoming Intel refresh,LGA1155 and all that 
I already know.

I have deicied on the core i5 750/760 or the Core i7 860/870.

All I need is a good P55 board,preferably ATX.

Comments? Price? Availability in Kolkata?


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 28, 2010)

Have a look at this Sandy bridge preview

Especially  this and this 

And,also this  

This means that i push back the upgrade to Q1 2011 :yawn:


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2010)

^^nice links


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

about the earlier discussion on SLI, the NF chips give you the ability to get 4 way SLI @ full 16x each, you dont see it mostly on AMD boards as they charge a hefty ($100) licence fee.

Thanks for the links, but i feel AMD has nothing to fear, these just make existing i5s redundant. AMD still has their selling points, cheap platform costs . But AMD needs some radically new architecture...


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys, my friend wants to buy a high end config, I'm getting it for him, but I'm baffled by the huge amounts of choices in the CPU/Mobo segment 

1.Now I'm looking at the Core i7 930 and the i7 870 as they are priced similar, now performance wise which is better? 870 has a faster turbo and cheaper mobo option but 930 has QPI, full X16 SLI/CF(X58) support and triple memory channel so I'm a bit confused.

2.Also suggest some good P55 and X58 mobos at max 12-14k range, looking for a good customer support and stability of the board, OC is not a priority, looking at the numerous complaints all over the web I'd say Asus is out of the list(my p5q has horrible memory issues and also suffers from post issues), looking at gigabyte and MSI.

3.Suggest some good ram kits, both for P55 and X58, again OC is not a priority but latency is, max budget for RAM is 8k.

4.For GPU I'd suggest the GTX460 as my experience with the HD5850 has been anything but smooth, but feel free to suggest, budget is 18-20k but lower the better. Hopefully by the time this rig is bought POV, Galaxy, EVGA will be available here, Palit is an absolute no no.

5.A good cabby with bottom mount smps option, good airflow and ample space with cable management, budget is ~5k.

I suggested TX750 smps, seagate 1TB HDD along with it.


PS: Rig will be mainly used for Animation purposes and a bit of gaming.

Also the 1090T looks phenomenal in performance vs price, so suggest a good AM3 mobo as well.
Which will be better at multi tasking? 1090T or 930/870? 1090T has good performance but 930 has massive memory performance which I think is essential for multi tasking like animation.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

when ur friend will be purchasing his rig?

bcoz 950 is here now 
and some guys are just waiting for its price to get dropped
if u r considering intel one,then 950 will be rock solid here


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> when ur friend will be purchasing his rig?
> 
> bcoz 950 is here now
> and some guys are just waiting for its price to get dropped
> if u r considering intel one,then 950 will be rock solid here


In a month or so.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2010)

^^so u better wait for 2-3 weeks
i'll recommend 950


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 1, 2010)

as piyush said wait for the i7 950, its price has been dropped internationally to the price point of 930... wait for some more time to reflect in the Indian markets also.


_


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> as piyush said wait for the i7 950, its price has been dropped internationally to the price point of 930... wait for some more time to reflect in the Indian markets also.
> 
> 
> _


Yeah, 950 is a lot cheaper now but so is 870, in some benchmarks 870 comes close to the 975 and in some cases beats it, so 870 may be a better option but the only thing holding me back is the memory limits on the 1156 as well the inability to go full x16 sli which the X58 does natively, so many options .................................., damn you, intel.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 2, 2010)

guys which is a better option -

Seasonic PS S12II-430 @ 3.4k
Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k


also when is GTS450 going to be released..
also which app is good for monitoring temperatures. real temp does not support my processor.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 2, 2010)

tkin said:


> Yeah, 950 is a lot cheaper now but so is 870, in some benchmarks 870 comes close to the 975 and in some cases beats it, so 870 may be a better option but the only thing holding me back is the memory limits on the 1156 as well the inability to go full x16 sli which the X58 does natively, so many options .................................., damn you, intel.



you should go X58 if you

* need full support for usb 3 and sata 3 from mobo manufacturers without affecting the existing pcie lanes as it has many pcie lanes
* are going to sli/xfire with gpus >= 5870
* need that tri channel memory bandwidth
* want to upgrade to a six core processor in the future
* can get a better PSU to shoulder the power the above things require

or just stay with P55 that will bring down the costs so much that you can get a good SSD and still save a lot



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys which is a better option -
> 
> Seasonic PS S12II-430 @ 3.4k
> Tagan TG-500-U37 @ 3.2k
> ...



afaik Seasonic 430 is better, GTS450 will be launched mid september.


_


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> you should go X58 if you
> 
> * need full support for usb 3 and sata 3 from mobo manufacturers without affecting the existing pcie lanes as it has many pcie lanes
> * are going to sli/xfire with gpus >= 5870
> ...


USB3 and SATA3 is definitely worth investing into.
SLI/XFIRE with >5870(don't need)
Tri channel memory bandwidth is needed as main purpose is animation.
Six core proccy in future(maybe, if intel brings cheaper 6 core parts like amd)
750TX will probably be able to handle the power requirement(not going sli with high end gpus)

So X58 looks better, the only thing holding me back is mobo price, suggest something in 12 range, no ASUS.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 2, 2010)

got the following for friend today:

P2 X4 925: Rs5500
MSI 785G DDR3 mobo : Rs3500
2GB DDR3 @1333 Transcend: Rs2200
2xHD5670 1GB : Rs5600 each
2x500GB HDD : Rs1850 each
FSP Saga 2 350W 
iball cabby
optical drive
viewsonic 19" monitor :Rs5500


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ congrats 
How much did you pay for that SAGA II 350W ??

BTW, you should not have purchased a viewsonic monitor - to know why check out my siggy.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2010)

@ rajan
nice pricing up there

but y 2*5670
u could buy 460 with that

anyways its still a nice rig


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2010)

Great purchase Rajan1311. These two HD 5670 are for 2 different systems, right? Also please mention the Brand name for the cards. Becasue 1 GB version @ 5.6k is really great. And these prices are including or excluding vat?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 5, 2010)

How to change laptop cmos battery?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

yep, the 5670 is for 2 diff systems and not in crossfire ,they were sapphire, the 512MB version was Rs4900,so 1GB was fine for the price, the fsp was Rs1500,all prices are inclusive of tax.

Did not know about the backlight bleeding issues,I have been using a viewsonic monitor for over 4 years now, I love, not a single issue yet, will keep it in mind though 

Btw guys, how are Biostar mobos? (AMD ones), how is their quality and service?


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 5, 2010)

Their quality is good as per what many members here say. No idea about the service.

and WHERE did you get those amazing prices from?


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 5, 2010)

computer megamart @ SP road, its opposite ankit info.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> yep, the 5670 is for 2 diff systems and not in crossfire ,they were sapphire, the 512MB version was Rs4900,so 1GB was fine for the price, the fsp was Rs1500,all prices are inclusive of tax.
> 
> Did not know about the backlight bleeding issues,I have been using a viewsonic monitor for over 4 years now, I love, not a single issue yet, will keep it in mind though
> 
> Btw guys, how are Biostar mobos? (AMD ones), how is their quality and service?



The problem was not only the backlight bleeding issue with viewsonic minitor - the main prob was they were not willing to honor the warranty.

Abacus peripherals provides support for Biostar mobos.

BTW, the price you paid for 1GB hd5670 is just great - most of the shops are still selling it for 6.3-6.5k.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

one more ultimate article by TOMSHARDWARE 

*guys u gotta read this*

Time To Upgrade, Part 2: Picking The Parts To Replace : Old Vs. New: Where To Spend Your Upgrade Dollars?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

*yawn*
so another stellar article series by tomshardware

1.Budget gaming PC->System Builder Marathon, Sept. 2010: $400 Gaming PC : How Low Can You Go?

2.enthusiast gaming PC->System Builder Marathon, Sept. 2010: $1000 Enthusiast PC : The Balanced System

3.Performance gaming PC->System Builder Marathon, Sept. 2010: $2000 Performance PC : The Quest For Six-Core Value


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2010)

Saw the articles.
The Roswell case is good.
Where can I found it in India ?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2010)

Rosewell in india?
i dunno buddy
maybe topgear might help


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 10, 2010)

rosewill is an american brand...not in india AFAIK...


----------



## EsBeeEs (Sep 10, 2010)

I am planning to buy a laptop that I would mainly be using for the following:
1. Browsing
2. Programming
3. Watching movies
4. Photoshopping (Adobe CS5 preferably)
5. Will use some simple animation/illustration softwares (not frequently)
Which of the following specifications would u suggest?
1. Compaq Presario CQ62-111TX
Intel Core i3 330M
3 GB RAM DDR3
320 GB HDD (7400 rpm)
512 ATI graphics card
Windows 7 premium 32 bit
Price: Rs. 38,000/-
2. Dell Inspiron 15R
Intel core i3 370M
4GB RAM 
500 GB HDD (5400 rpm)
Intel HD Graphics (Any idea how much the video memory is, in this case?)
Windows 7 Premium 64 bit
Price: Rs. 41,000/-
3. Dell Inspiron 15R (Not sure if this specification is still around)
Intel core i3 3570M
4GB RAM 
320 GB HDD (5400 rpm)
512 ATI graphics card
Windows 7 premium 64 bit
Price: Rs. 40,000/- (Dell has removed this configuration from their web site this week. Not sure if it is available anymore)
I am unsure whether I would really require the dedicated graphics card.  If it is not necessary then I can opt for a higher Memory/HDD  configuration.
Also, which brand would give me a better value for money? 

Some other queries:How good is an ATI Radeon HD 5430 Graphics with 512mb vram?
Will this support Adobe Photoshop CS5 and other simple animation softwares? 		
 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  	   	 		*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_offline.gif   		 		 		 		 		  	 	 	 	 		 		 		 		 			*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/quote.gif


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2010)

^^ better wait a month or 2 & let Nvidia 4 series card be available im market. than get one. may cost a bit more than the ATI based lappy but will certainly be worth the extra cost if you use animation apps.

if going to buy now, get i3 + 3-4Gb DDR3 + HD5650 based lappy. this will outperform most lappies. can also look for Phenom II X4 + HD5650 based lappy, though availability maybe an issue. Toshiba selling a few of them. Acer too maybe. but you'll get good performance from them but at the expense of bad battery life.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Saw the articles.
> The Roswell case is good.
> Where can I found it in India ?





rajan1311 said:


> rosewill is an american brand...not in india AFAIK...





piyush120290 said:


> Rosewell in india?
> i dunno buddy
> maybe topgear might help



you guys may be talking about Rosewill

Rosewill.com - Computer Case, Power Supply, Computer Accessories, Networking, Peripherals. Price, Quality, and Services.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep,I think so.....


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 11, 2010)

yes thats what I said, so is it available in india?


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2010)

No .... at-least I've never heard of anyone who have bought a Rosewill cabinet in here.


----------



## cau8ery (Sep 12, 2010)

Guys , some help please.
Need a Intel i3/Core2Duo cpu + mobo (GA-P55M-USB3 or G41M-COMBO) + GPU (HD4670 or 5570 or GT240) for around 13-15K.
Problems include:
1. Power supply limited to 400W.
2. Should be able to run Civ V/Diablo III/Shogun II TW
3. Preferably current games at medium.

Any suggestions on a build config?
Any ideas on how many SATA drives I can connect (have a 320Gb + planned 1 TB + old 500 GB PATA). Will the power supply be enough?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 12, 2010)

cau8ery said:


> Guys , some help please.
> Need a Intel i3/Core2Duo cpu + mobo (GA-P55M-USB3 or G41M-COMBO) + GPU (HD4670 or 5570 or GT240) for around 13-15K.
> Problems include:
> 1. Power supply limited to 400W.
> ...



which psu is that?? brand, model??


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 12, 2010)

Need help building a basic PC for a frnd.....

USAGE:
-websurfing
-ADOBE softwares (photoshop,flash,aftereffects...etc)
-Movie Watching/songs

PRICE:
-the lesser the better,but if any component priced higher is gonna make a significant diff to the config,then wont mind spending

Im considering an AMD based system:

PROC: I feel an AMD Athlon II X3 445 will be bttr than a X2....since the 3rd core may make a diff wid the editing softwares i mentioned above
MOBO: Im confused here....shud I go for a AM3 or AM2+ mobo?? will DDR3 make a huge diff in basic use? PLEASE ADVICE
RAM: DDR2 or DDR3?? 
GRAPHICS CARD: here again will an onboard soln be enuf? especially for ADOBE softwares since they support hardware acceleration....I was thinking a 9400GT or a ati4830?
The rest of the config....I'll consider during the purchase itself...450W PSU shud be enuf rite?

Please reply soon  and thnks!!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2010)

^^still u should state ur budget


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2010)

@ *guru_urug* - If you are going for a new rig then no point in going for DDR2 - get a mobo which supports DDR3.

Get a quad core proc - it's just great for multitasking and you will get good performance nenifit in the app like photoshop and aftereffects.

9400GT is a very weak card and HD4830 is very good performer card and there price also differes a lot.

For a decent GPU with CUDA ( Adobe Creative Suite 5 supports CUDA ) support get one gfx card from Nvidia.

BTW, mention your budget first as _piyush_ has already asked - then we will be able to recommend appropriate components for you.


----------



## sshakehar (Sep 13, 2010)

I am planning to buy a new machine and dispose off my old one , 
this is the config of my exisiting pc 
Processor : P4 (prescott) 3.06 Ghz
Mobo : AsusTek P5GD2-TMX Intel Chipset 915
HDD 120 Gb SATA 
Optical Drive : LG 8x DVD writer 
Monitor: 15 inch LCD (HCL)
Ram : 512 Mb X 2 + 1Gb X 1 133Mhz

i was wondering how much would i get for this 
and the config i am going for is 
:
1.iball International designer Baby 207 Computer Case With 400W PSU
2.Cooler Master 90 CFM 19DBA R4-L2R-20CGF-GP 120mm Green LED Fan
3.Dell E1909W 19 inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor***
4.Sony AD-7260S-ZR SATA DVD Writer
5.Western Digital Caviar Green 7200RPM 32MB Cache WD5000AADS SATA Hard Drive
6.Palit NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 Graphics Card
7.Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 Motherboard
8.AMD Phenom ll X4 925 Processor
9.GSKILL 2GB DDR3 1333MHz F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT Desktop Memory x2

this setup is costing me somewhere around 32 K 
 any suggestions , comments regarding this config ?


----------



## cau8ery (Sep 13, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> which psu is that?? brand, model??



Intex 400W.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 13, 2010)

SORRY FOR POSTING HERE BUT I CAN"T MAKE A NEW THREAD DUE TO SOME PROBLEM

Buying an Assembled PC for Rs.70k

Within 70k,I want a good assembled desktop.

No need of telling about mouse,keyboard,speakers.But do about Monitor.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:High end Gaming,Adobe products[also Premiere],Other normal uses

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:  I can't figure out what it's about.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:  Rs.70k

4. Planning to overclock?
A:  No.I'll just try it

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:   Windows 7 Ultimate or any other[7 only].What's it's cost?

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:   1TB
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:   Not sure but a good for my Graphics Card

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:   5-6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:  No

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:  Within 1-1.5 month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:  Yes.For at least 4 years

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:  Keyboard,Mouse,Speakers

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:  Jamshedpur[Jharkhand].I may order products if something is not      available


Other things to consider or I have to ask:-

    * I've never seen any PC being assembled.So do tell me some important points it.
    * I am mostly confused about the processor[Intel or AMD] and RAM[4 or 6 GB?]
    * My choice->Radeon HD 5850..Anything other?
    * Please consider a good UPS which can keep up my PC for 1hr in the case of a power cut.

I guess I've made myself clear.Please help me


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2010)

sshakehar said:


> I am planning to buy a new machine and dispose off my old one ,
> this is the config of my exisiting pc
> Processor : P4 (prescott) 3.06 Ghz
> Mobo : AsusTek P5GD2-TMX Intel Chipset 915
> ...



not more than 4k.



sshakehar said:


> 1.iball International designer Baby 207 Computer Case With 400W PSU



for its price much better cabby available & also the bundled power supply good for firework. consider Cooler Master 310 + FSP Saga II 350-400W. or look out for Gigabyte 400-460W. if none of these available, try get your hands on VIP Gold.



sshakehar said:


> 3.Dell E1909W 19 inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor***



get a 20" monitor from Benq/Samsung. will cost same but bigger screen (& higher resolution which matter more)



sshakehar said:


> 5.Western Digital Caviar Green 7200RPM 32MB Cache WD5000AADS SATA Hard Drive



try avoid Green. its a bit slower. though until you have a fast system, you won't notice much difference but still better stay away until its not your 2nd storage medium i.e. you have another HDD as your primary one.



sshakehar said:


> 6.Palit NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 Graphics Card



2 important things:

*1. AVOID PALIT AT ALL COST.*

2. try get your hands on HD5670 512Mb/1Gb. or wait a month, GTS450 will be available for around same price as HD5670 1Gb freely (currently its yet to be launched so taking 1 month i think is safe bet)



sshakehar said:


> 7.Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 Motherboard



don't get this board. it have many many limitations. fast processor can't work at full potential. spend a little more & get Biostar TA785G3 or its next version, TA785G3 HD. can settle for Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H/GA-MA880GM-UD2H.



sshakehar said:


> 8.AMD Phenom ll X4 925 Processor



get Athlon II X3 or X4 & save a couple of thousand bucks (use that money in getting a better PSU instead).



sshakehar said:


> 9.GSKILL 2GB DDR3 1333MHz F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT Desktop Memory x2



if your don't involve animation or creativity or virtualization, 2Gb looks to be good for now.



cau8ery said:


> Intex 400W.



better change it. you don't wish loose your new system due to a crappy PSU. will you?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 13, 2010)

^^ a good budget for a decent PC, in while experts would add their comments and suggestions suitable for your needs,

just a point from my side a UPS for 1 hr back for your pc would consume your 1/3 budget, its a over exaggerated demand............ think on it.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2010)

sshakehar said:


> I am planning to buy a new machine and dispose off my old one ,
> this is the config of my exisiting pc
> Processor : P4 (prescott) 3.06 Ghz
> Mobo : AsusTek P5GD2-TMX Intel Chipset 915
> ...



Please mention your budget. Then we can suggest a better config. Some of our components are not up to date even within the price range.


----------



## cau8ery (Sep 14, 2010)

better change it. you don't wish loose your new system due to a crappy PSU. will you?[/QUOTE]


Yeah.
Any suggestions?

1. Is it better to stick to Intel (C2D) or AMD (Power consumption and Heating issues - the ambient temperature is pretty bad here!)

2. If core 2 duo or AMD, what mobo would you recommend for ~ 5 to 7 K?

3. GPU recommendation: I seem to be stuck 'tween HD 5750 and the GT40 (Palit 9600GT's out of the window, thanx to this forum!)


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi guys planning to buy a new rig(CPU+Motherboard+PSU)
I hv an Athlon X2 4400+ CPU, Asus M2NMX SE Motherboard,2GB Zion DDR2 800MHz RAM.1TB Seagate n 500GB Seagate HDD,ATI Radeon HD 4650 IGB,LG 20" Monitor,some intex(a.k.a el cheapo) 450W PSU n APC 550 UPS.
My PSU went kaput e few hours bk.I'm thinking of going for a new rig(Procc+MoBo+PSU).I have decided on a few too :
Procc - AMD Athlon II X4 635/630(depends on availability) OR AMD Phenom II X4 955 B.E(945 will also do)
Motherboard - Asus M4N68M OR MSI GF615M-P33 OR Biostar A780L3 OR Biostar MCP6P3
PSU - Dunno wat wud be a good PSU.
Earlier I hadn't taken the PSU cost in my budget but now that it went kaboom gotta include that too.I can spend 15Gs tops.The MSI n Biostar MoBo I'm looking for supports 800/1066/1333 memory n AM3 socket.I dunno whether the 2 processor I've chosen will run on my DDR2 800Mhz memory.So can anyone plz temme whether it'll or not?Coz not going for DDR3 1333 will save me 2.6K.Also I have no idea about a good PSU so can anyone plz suggest one?
Sorry I forgot to post the purpose of my rig.I watch a lotta 720p movies n shows on my system.Also I encode a few video files using x264 codec by Xvid4PSP.My current rig can't last the 2passes for x264 encode coz the CPU temp go upto 95-100 degrees C n then it shuts down.Also during the conversion(usually during the 2nd pass,in which my system shuts down) system becomes almost unusable.So should I go for Athlon II X4 635/630 or Phenom II X4 955/945(which has 6mb of L3 cache)?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2010)

cau8ery said:


> Yeah.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 1. Is it better to stick to Intel (C2D) or AMD (Power consumption and Heating issues - the ambient temperature is pretty bad here!)
> ...



get a branded good PSU. FSP Saga II 350W/Gigabyte 400W will suffice for HD5670 or can go a bit higher. if you unable find this PSU locally, better order it online (from IT Wares, Media Home or Lynx India).

1. heating issue & power consumption thing are part of history now. if you going get new proccy, get Core i3 or AMD Athlon II X3/x4. until & unless you use your system for encoding, Athlon II carries lot more value as its cheaper than Intel (& AMD Phenom II series) also the motherboard price is really low compared to Intel. add to it, usually the upgrade path is open. Intel will bring new socket to market soon (means current i3/i5 won't be supported after 2010). 

2. For Intel, get P55 based board from MSI/Gigabyte. skip Asus (considering you'll purchase a graphics card with the system) else get H55 based board. cost around 5-7k. For AMD, get Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H/MA880GM-UD2H or Biostar TA785G3 HD. skip Asus board. they offer extra problem (read sound, ram, graphics problem). Cost below 4.5k for all.

3. i'll simply suggest wait a month. GTS450 will appear on market. get one for price of HD5750 & see it thrashing HD5750. but remember you'll require Saga II 400W/Gigabyte 460W/Corsair CX400W, etc. GTS450 is power hungry. 



ssb1551 said:


> Hi guys planning to buy a new rig(CPU+Motherboard+PSU)
> I hv an Athlon X2 4400+ CPU, Asus M2NMX SE Motherboard,2GB Zion DDR2 800MHz RAM.1TB Seagate n 500GB Seagate HDD,ATI Radeon HD 4650 IGB,LG 20" Monitor,some intex(a.k.a el cheapo) 450W PSU n APC 550 UPS.
> My PSU went kaput e few hours bk.I'm thinking of going for a new rig(Procc+MoBo+PSU).I have decided on a few too :
> Procc - AMD Athlon II X4 635/630(depends on availability) OR AMD Phenom II X4 955 B.E(945 will also do)
> ...



for proccy, get the one you choose. for mobo, get Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H (AM2+. so DDR2 ram) or get one of the board suggested above. will require DDR3 ram. 

for PSU, a local will do but if you can FSP/Gigabyte/COrsair/Seasonic are good ones.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 14, 2010)

i want to buy a new netbook...
can any one help me..
 my budget is around 20k..


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> get a branded good PSU. FSP Saga II 350W/Gigabyte 400W will suffice for HD5670 or can go a bit higher. if you unable find this PSU locally, better order it online (from IT Wares, Media Home or Lynx India).
> 
> 1. heating issue & power consumption thing are part of history now. if you going get new proccy, get Core i3 or AMD Athlon II X3/x4. until & unless you use your system for encoding, Athlon II carries lot more value as its cheaper than Intel (& AMD Phenom II series) also the motherboard price is really low compared to Intel. add to it, usually the upgrade path is open. Intel will bring new socket to market soon (means current i3/i5 won't be supported after 2010).
> 
> ...


 
hey thanks for ur suggestion..Can't find any of the mentioned PSUs at my place.Only ones available are Intex,iBall in 400/500/600W,Zebronics in 450/500/600W.Which one should I go for amongst the ones available?


----------



## sshakehar (Sep 15, 2010)

@ Sam.Shab &  Cilus : thanks a lot for your feedback 

my budget is 35 K  and i am fine with waiting for a couple of months if that means i can get a better rig that way
p.s : i missed out on the keyboard and mouse plz suggest that too


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2010)

drsubhadip said:


> i want to buy a new netbook...
> can any one help me..
> my budget is around 20k..



dont ever go for Acer aspire one ! try samsung netbook series  good battery backup

*@sam.shab*

Y to avoid palit ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Y to avoid palit ??



Because nowadays Palit ships with some issues like heating, fan issues and a lot. Why would one buy a product that shipped with issues when u find better one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2010)

i7 950 price dropped @ 15600
Intel® Core? i7-950


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

^^still its too much for guys like us


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with piyush.Its still too much for guys on limited budget!!Is it 4 or 6 cores?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

4 cores @3 ghz


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i7 950 price dropped @ 15600
> Intel® Core? i7-950


Isn't AMD's 6 cores for around 10K better than i7 950 for 15.6K then??


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2010)

hey guys I want to buy a new desktop. I have a very low budget of only 25k(exclude monitor), can you please suggest all the components and price. I want to game on it so please include a decent graphic card under the given cap.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2010)

bully said:


> hey guys I want to buy a new desktop. I have a very low budget of only 25k(exclude monitor), can you please suggest all the components and price. I want to game on it so please include a decent graphic card under the given cap.



please start a new thread & follow the PC building template provided on one of the sticky threads.



ssb1551 said:


> Isn't AMD's 6 cores for around 10K better than i7 950 for 15.6K then??



no. Phenom II X6 1050T runs at 2.8Ghz & is (lot) slower. i7's main advantage is its architecture. but with 5k premium tag & a 10k+ mobo, until you need so much raw power, its complete waste of money.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Isn't AMD's 6 cores for around 10K better than i7 950 for 15.6K then??



more cores always dont mean better performance. having so many cores in general is good in some, bad in others. we need to know what is our requirement before we buy anything.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2010)

@Sam.Shab - when u say architecture do u mean the new threading technology by Intel(I forgot wats the technology is called,HT may be) or the large L3 cache?

@Jaskanwar - "having so many cores in general is good in some, bad in others".Can u be specific as in wat kinda applications use many cores n wat don't(like games,video encoding n others)?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @Jaskanwar - "having so many cores in general is good in some, bad in others".Can u be specific as in wat kinda applications use many cores n wat don't(like games,video encoding n others)?



ok listen
apps like maya, 3dsmax etc are efficient multicore users. if our purpose is rendering ofcourse it will be better getting a six core. but currently 1090t is not a match for i7 950. it well competed with 930 and gave it a run for its money in these tasks but 950's price is just awesome as compared to 1090t( 14k). note that intel dropped it from almost 30k to 15k..
now gaming doesnt use 6 cores. so 950, 930 and all perform better than 1090t.

amd has to drop 1090t's price otherwise sales will drop.
but one advantage it has got over 950 is that if we are on a tight budget we can go for a cheap mobo with amd. but x58 mobos cost atleast 10k.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 16, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @Sam.Shab - when u say architecture do u mean the new threading technology by Intel(I forgot wats the technology is called,HT may be) or the large L3 cache?



nope. HT (hyper threading) was introduced in P4 (my 2nd rig having P4 @ 3Ghz with HT but still looses to slower Dual Core). Intel made some major changes. like QPI. this is far faster than FSB (used by AMD & Intel) in rest of the processors. also the clock of their L2 & L3 cache is high. L3 cache itself is 8Mb. One more thing is their memory controller is much better than AMD (so using 1333 or 1600Mhz with low or high latency yields almost same result. use it in Intel & see the difference in performance).

they mad i7 the ultimate proccy (but at the expense of very high pricing)



ssb1551 said:


> "having so many cores in general is good in some, bad in others".Can u be specific as in wat kinda applications use many cores n wat don't(like games,video encoding n others)?



in short Intel proccy good for all apps but some apps don't need the huge performance Intel delivers. than all the extra money goes in complete waste. like in gaming, Core i3/i5/i7 holds a huge lead over AMD processors. in Video Encoding, i7 9** matches the X6 1090T & beats the 1050T. but Intel will cost you much more (processor & mobo combined) but the performance is just better (than AMD) at best. you need go through the reviews & benchmarks to have a better idea.

2yrs ago. when Core2Quad was selling like hot cakes, had anyone told that AMD will bring Phenom II X6 that beats all the Core2Quad (& some Core2Extreme), that "someone" will be centre of a big joke. more bigger joke had he mentioned that the price will be @ ~10k. now its a realty. i feel by year end when Phenom II X6 1075T comes, it'll debut at 7-8k. Athlon II X2 wil become EOL & its place will be taken by Athlon II X4 (thats my view).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2010)

look guys, corsair psu on the cheap - 
Corsair shows off its latest 80 Plus - Online Best Latest Corsair shows off its latest 80 Plus Price Reviews | Features in India

and more but costly- 
Corsair unleashes 750W 850W 1200W high performance - Online Best Latest Corsair unleashes 750W 850W 1200W high performance Price Reviews | Features in India

and take a look at this- 
Dream Machine 2010 | Maximum PC


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are really cheap pricing and the psus also looks very cool as well :

GS600 (600W) - Rs. 4,700
GS700 (700W) - Rs. 5,800
GS800 (800W) - Rs. 6,700

the street price may be a little bit lesser than that though.

BTW, looks like Corsair GS series is here to compete with CM GX series PSU.


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 18, 2010)

^the pricing is pretty much same as the normal vx series....but the LED fan...not for me


----------



## Revolution (Sep 18, 2010)

Fck I just bought Corsair 450VX @4K...


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 18, 2010)

@jayant_raj7

Core i5 760 @10k
MSI P55-GD65 @8k
Corsair 2x2GB @6k
Seagate/WD 1TB @3.5k
GTX 460 768MB @11K
Antec 300 @4k
Corsair VX550 @5k (or GS600 if available)
Samsung 23" P2350 @10k
DVD writer @1.2k

Total - ~59k

You can spend extra on additional storage and cooling or if you want even better gaming, then 2xATI 5750.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 18, 2010)

SORRY guys but I can't start a new thread coz of God-knows-wat problems so posting here!!AGAIN REAL SORRY!!
I wanna buy DDR3 RAM modules n PSUs online(took the advice of Cool Buddy,but paying from my own cash).Does anyone know which would be a better option : lynx-india,SMC international(its expensive than lynx),PrimeABGB or bitfang?If u hv some other choices plz do say so.I also wanna know if some problem happens in future with the hardwares do I hv to send the products bk to the place or can I get it done at the local retailer/dealer?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2010)

SMC international or IT Wares.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 18, 2010)

itisravishankar said:


> @jayant_raj7
> 
> Core i5 760 @10k
> MSI P55-GD65 @8k
> ...


Mahn....No..i can't go with this

How's this?:-
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition [8.5k]
Gigabyte GA-880 GM-UD2H[6k]
Kingston  2x2 GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM
Seagate/WD 1TB[3k]
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 1GB[15k]
LG DVD writer[1k]

Tell me howz this config??with monitor of 6k,PSU of 55w-600w,UPS which can take my computer in normal-gaming operation of 5-7k......and also cpu coolers..do i need 4 cpu coolers to keep my processor n cpu cool???

Help me ...


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 18, 2010)

The Corsair PSUs look cool & cheap. But they have reduced their trademark 5yr warranty to 3yr (site)
The LED lighting will be a waste in a cabby with bottom mounted PSU (most mid-high range ones) unless you mount it upside down.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2010)

Bought Iball RIDER gaming case for 3600/- looks cool ! dont have camera now so ll upload pic lately


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2010)

^^ congrats !

waiting for the pics ....


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> SMC international or IT Wares.


 Hey Sam..was outta station for a couple of days.How does the warranty thing works with these sites?Can I give it to local dealers for warranty or do I hv to send it bk to the web-site location?Also how much does IT Wares charge for shipping?I stay in Bhubaneswar,Orissa BTW!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Hey Sam..was outta station for a couple of days.How does the warranty thing works with these sites?Can I give it to local dealers for warranty or do I hv to send it bk to the web-site location?Also how much does IT Wares charge for shipping?I stay in Bhubaneswar,Orissa BTW!



not all local dealers will accept items brought from outside (other states). let it be online or some retail store. if you got service center, they should accept though.

IT wares shipping mentioned in their site against the price for individual items.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

Intel overclocks Sandy to 4.9GHz - Processors - Processors - Fudzilla

amazing on stock cooling


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2010)

2nd gen of 32nm processor, it was expected. also its the 2600K processor. stock is 3.4Ghz. but 1 thing to note is, "K" series processor doesn't used to come with any stock HSF as the multiplier is unlocked. even if they do it was some sort of high performance HSF-Fan kit. but 4.9Ghz is impressive never the less.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

bus intel ki ek hi to pareshani hai- PRICE

amd new -
AMD's Fall Refresh: New Phenom II and Athlon II CPUs Balance Price and Performance - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

well almost all of u would be aware of this

Six New CPUs From AMD : Six New Phenom II And Athlon II CPUs From AMD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 23, 2010)

looks a nice refresh of cpus, and time for upgrades..................however damn can't do now, need to resist my temptations


----------



## earthen61 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey ... I just wanted to know if the following will fit into  a mini slim cabinet (iball baby 306)
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H
GTX 460

thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2010)

the motherboard will but you may need a low profile card. GTX460 may cause problem to shut the side door.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Sep 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> Those are really cheap pricing and the psus also looks very cool as well :
> 
> GS600 (600W) - Rs. 4,700
> GS700 (700W) - Rs. 5,800
> ...



Bro,

how do these fare compared to VX series ?


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2010)

Corsair >> CM  ; any PSU series.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> Corsair >> CM  ; any PSU series.



But real power series is good as well i heard !


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2010)

^^
yup
that series was the only good thing that came up by CM


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Bro,
> 
> how do these fare compared to VX series ?



I think they are using a bit lower grade components in making them compared to VX series though they are good enough.

that's why GS series has 3 years warranty and VX series has 5 years warranty.

if you compare GS600 with VX550W here's what you get :

GS600 has 140mm fan and VX550W has 120mm.

GS600 can deliver 48A on it's +12V and VX550W can deliver 41A.

GS600 has 2x 6+2 pin pci-e connector but VX550W has one 6 pin and another 6+2 pin connector.

GS600 is not Sli certified ( strange ! ) but VX550W is SLi certified.

GS600 was tested at 40c  temp but VX550W was tested at 50c temp.

in price performance ratio corsair's GS series can be compared with CM GX series though CM has 5 years warranty on their GX series.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Topgear for the info ....you mentions thing very well.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Planning to purchase below config( Main intention of my rig is to play games at medium resolutions(1600*900 or 1680*1050)
Intel core i3 530
Gigabyte GA-H55M-D2h
2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
HD 5770 1GB DDR5/GTS 450 1GB(around Rs 500-1000 difference between them)
CM Elite 430/CM Elite 310(Willing to compromise on cabby to suit my overall budget of PC whick is around 40k)
Corsair CX400/VX 450
Samsung B2030
LG 22x DVD writer
Keyboard, mouse and affordable 2.1 speakers.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 3, 2010)

halo1 said:


> Planning to purchase below config( Main intention of my rig is to play games at medium resolutions(1600*900 or 1680*1050)
> Intel core i3 530
> Gigabyte GA-H55M-D2h
> 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz
> ...



How about better cpu 

AMD phenom II X4 955  - 7800/-
Gigabyte 880-ud3h / MSI 880GMA-E45 - 5600/-

Proccy + mobo = 13500/-

HD 5770 its better with new drivers 
Corsair VX450

Rest is your choice !

Dont spend on monitors , i heard the monitors price is slashing due to 27 inch and 30 inch should be below 20K next month , so 22 inch HD monitors will be priced @ 5k to 6K


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Thanks Topgear for the info ....you mentions thing very well.



don't mention it 



damngoodman999 said:


> How about better cpu
> 
> AMD phenom II X4 955  - 7800/-
> Gigabyte 880-ud3h / MSI 880GMA-E45 - 5600/-
> ...



Now that's sweet piece of info.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2010)

@TopgearI want to say you explain things very well


----------



## prvprv (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi friends,
While i was converting my video files the process is going at the speed of 20fps on my core2duo 2.53 GHz with 1+1 GB ddr2 ram(800Mhz).
So what will be the good solution to improve the speed?

1) adding a 9500GT(512MB) graphics card (budget constraints) around 3k

2) upgrading my config to core i3 of equal speed with DDR 3 ram?
please suggest a good solution


----------



## Cilus (Oct 4, 2010)

prvprv said:


> Hi friends,
> While i was converting my video files the process is going at the speed of 20fps on my core2duo 2.53 GHz with 1+1 GB ddr2 ram(800Mhz).
> So what will be the good solution to improve the speed?
> 
> ...



By adding a Nvidia graphics card, you can use any CUDA enabled converter to covert your videos through Graphics card. It will increase your speed dramatically. 
At 3k, 9500GT, just for video converting is a good option. But remember, not all the video converter can take the advantage of GPU, only cuda ENABLED ones can. You can use Badaboom Video converter (Paid version), Imtoo Video Converter (paid), Cyberlink MediaShow Espresso (paid) and last but the best MediaCoder (Open source). All the other softwares are little straight forward and won't give you may customization options, while MediaCoder will provide you full set of controls for converting Video/Audio


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2010)

^^ that's true - by adding only 3k more he can get a 9800GT or by adding 4.5k a GTS 450 1GB edition from zotac and it would increase the encoding performance significantly ( more than a core i3 with DDR3 can even imagine ) but the only hitch is he will require a good psu if he already don't have one.



amartya87 said:


> @TopgearI want to say you explain things very well



I understood buddy but I've said that about 'thanks' ( no need to thank me always ) though praises always feels good


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ that's true - by adding only 3k more he can get a 9800GT or by adding 4.5k a GTS 450 1GB edition from zotac and it would increase the encoding performance significantly ( more than a core i3 with DDR3 can even imagine ) but the only hitch is he will require a good psu if he already don't have one.



+1..........


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

just in case if someone wants to dig out gold from their old /damaged PC mobos and different parts

A Real Gold Mine? - Picture Story - Tom's Hardware


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2010)

I've read about that article on last month and the process is just too much tedious and you will not get that much gold so that the labor behind the effort can be paid but the main interesting point is it's really nice to see and learn something new as always - anyway thanks for posting it in here as many will be interested in gold mining


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

yup i read it too the day it was uploaded there
i thought of something different and posted it here


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

topgear said:


> many will be interested in gold mining



should have used, portable gold mining or new gen gold mining.



piyush120290 said:


> yup i read it too the day it was uploaded there
> i thought of *something different* and posted it here



what different yaar?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2010)

^^
didnt get u....


----------



## trishankur (Oct 6, 2010)

with how many fans CM Elite 430 comes with??????
nd they r giving any smps with it??


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^
> didnt get u....



yaar you told "something different". what different?



trishankur said:


> with how many fans CM Elite 430 comes with??????
> nd they r giving any smps with it??



1 front fan i think. some vendor may offer the 430 with a CM Extreme Power PSU. just swap the PSU for some Corsair unit. if they not allow, leave that shop ASAP.


----------



## mondenath (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: My Dream Gaming Pc*

hi guys i was wondering if you could review my system spec and let me know if i am good to go. 

let me know if you find anything not worth it.

the budget is 75k


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2010)

trishankur said:


> with how many fans CM Elite 430 comes with??????
> nd they r giving any smps with it??



don't ask same question on 2 different threads - your post is answered here as well :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...lite-430-discussion-thread-2.html#post1286663


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

@sammy
that article itself


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: My Dream Gaming Pc*



mondenath said:


> hi guys i was wondering if you could review my system spec and let me know if i am good to go.
> 
> let me know if you find anything not worth it.
> 
> the budget is 75k


Unless you need maximum performance I suggest you to drop the i7 950 and get i7930, you can oc a 930 to 950 easily, save a few bucks and buy a descent after market cpu cooler.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2010)

Guys, I have scraped the idea of a gaming rig. Guess its study time.

So now I want to but a decent LCD (will 22' be enough, remember I have only VGA port) and a 1TB SATA HDD.
Your valued input will be much appreciated


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 8, 2010)

^^will you game. if yes which gfx card you have?


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

Can anybody tell me how is the warranty/service of Seagate, Western Digital and Samsung internal HDD compared.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^will you game. if yes which gfx card you have?



No plans of gaming till mid 2011. Though after that I'll get something equivalent to GTX 460 at that time. I don't want to worsen my eyesight, thats why LCD and power saving too.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2010)

@ *Death_Knight* - everyone of them provides 3 years of warranty in here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 9, 2010)

ichi said:


> No plans of gaming till mid 2011. Though after that I'll get something equivalent to GTX 460 at that time. I don't want to worsen my eyesight, thats why LCD and power saving too.



Benq G2220 HD @ 7.5k


----------



## Sony NS (Oct 10, 2010)

Guys how is this spec...

AMD Phenon X4 955 Black Edition
MSI 890FXA GP70
GSKill 1600 2X2 XMSS
Saphire 5670
Cooler Master 690
Cooler Master X550 PSU

I got 2 question for u- 
Do i need a cooler additional on this spec ?
Is this motherboards an overkill considering the processor and GPU ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 10, 2010)

Firstly if that psu is extreme power, change it to corsair vx450w.. Dont go fr cm xm.. If you are into gaming, get phenom 2 955 b.e else get phenom 2 1055t.. Change that mobo to msi 890gxm-g65.. You can get cm 430 instd of cm 690 to do sm cost cttng.. Rest all is good..


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 10, 2010)

Firstly if that psu is extreme power, change it to corsair vx450w.. Dont go fr cm xm.. If you are into gaming, get phenom 2 955 b.e and at least hd5770(try to get gtx 460 1gb) else get phenom 2 1055t n hd5670.. Change that mobo to msi 890gxm-g65.. You can get cm 430 instd of cm 690 to do sm cost cttng.. Rest all is good..


----------



## Sony NS (Oct 10, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> change it to corsair vx450w.. Dont go fr cm xm.. .. Change that mobo to msi 890gxm-g65..


Thanks for the quick response... Is a 450W PSU sufficient for this spec, i do intent to add another sound card later ... also will there be enough space\slots on the board to support the graphics card + sound card...!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2010)

Sony NS said:


> Guys how is this spec...
> 
> AMD Phenon X4 955 Black Edition
> MSI 890FXA GP70
> ...



are you talking about the 890FX-GD70 mobo

*static.techspot.com/fileshost/newspics2/2009/msi-890fxgd70.jpg

spending in a after market cooler is always recommended if you can afford one -  get a CM Hyper 212+ at 1.8k - it will keep the cpu more cool and will come handy if you are going to OC in the future.

It has 5 pci-e x16 slots !

so this mobo is an overkill if you are going to use only a single piece of HD5670 - to justify this mobos performance and features properly you should at- least use 2x HD5870 in CF.





Sony NS said:


> Thanks for the quick response... Is a 450W PSU sufficient for this spec, i do intent to add another sound card later ... also will there be enough space\slots on the board to support the graphics card + sound card...!!!



This mobo has sufficient slot for add a sound card later and you PSu will support it witha HD5670 very easily but if you are thinking about 2x HD5870 in CF then get a corsair TX750W.


----------



## prvprv (Oct 11, 2010)

ichi said:


> Guys, I have scraped the idea of a gaming rig. Guess its study time.
> 
> So now I want to but a decent LCD (will 22' be enough, remember I have only VGA port) and a 1TB SATA HDD.
> Your valued input will be much appreciated



Benq G2220 HD @ 7.3k


----------



## Sony NS (Oct 12, 2010)

topgear said:


> are you talking about the 890FX-GD70 mobo
> .......



Thanks for the response topgear, i am talking about this board itself... was thinking of upgrading to a sli config later in the year with the 5670 or 5770 card... but i definitely dont need 5 pci-e x16 slots... Can you recommend me another board which is having a 3 pci-e x16 slots... USB 3 support preferred, the USB3 speed on this mobo seems to be slow as compared to some other ASUS mob's...

If i go with a 650W PSU will it be able to support SLI...??


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2010)

cards like HD5670 or 5770 don't support SLI actually any ATI/AMD gfx cards don't support SLI - most of them supports crossfire anaway and CF is the multi gpu technology by ATI and SLI is multi pgu technology by Nvidia and for that you'll need 2x identical gfx cards using nvidia GPU like GTS 450 or GTX 460.

BTW, 2x GTX 460 in SLI performs better than 2x HD5770 in CF config - so make sure what you want CF or SLI.

So what do you want to go for SLI or CF ?
What's your budget for a mobo ?

A 650W PSU will handle 2x cards ( cards like HD5770 or GTX 460 ) in CF or SLI very easily but iof you want to use 3gfx card for CF or SLI then you may have to invest in a 750W PSU.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 12, 2010)

one more thing
that 650W PSU must not be of cooler master most "talked about" series


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 12, 2010)

the "EXTREME POWER or EXTREME POWER +" series....


----------



## vwad (Oct 12, 2010)

Such a shame to have that series deceiving so many noobs


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not their fault.. It comes from COOLER MASTER.. About 90% people stop asking their querries after hearing the brand name.. And its high wattage at low price.. What else do they want..


----------



## Sony NS (Oct 13, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, 2x GTX 460 in SLI performs better than 2x HD5770 in CF config - so make sure what you want CF or SLI.
> 
> So what do you want to go for SLI or CF ?
> What's your budget for a mobo ?


I want to go for 8k mobo but willing to spend a little more depending on the features... i was planning for CF as i heard AMD procs works best with CF config... And i feel the whole AMD pack gives better price to performance factor... what u guys think... 

i dont have any probs with intel... if i could get the same performance in an intel combination i will take it....


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2010)

Then this mobo should be suitable for Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ ~9.5k


----------



## minubhatia453 (Oct 13, 2010)

So many thanks for posting the deepest information. good work and keep it up


----------



## aarnav03 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am a hardcore gammer.I want the configration in which all the new games will work.I have decided a pc configration,if you find that i can get something better in my budget of total 25k please tell me:

AMD Athlon 2 x2 550(3.1 GHz)
ASUS M2N68 AM
4 GB Transend RAM
7200 WD HDD(500 GB)
And looking for a graphic card

*Always post in the appropriate thread.*


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 13, 2010)

R u including the GPU in the budget of 25k?coz I think the config u r going for(I think u mean Phenom X2 550) should cost u arnd 17k so u'll b left with arnd 8k for GPU...
If thats the case then ur best bet would be MSI GTS 450..Its for 7.8k(without shipping) @smc or mediahome.in...


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 13, 2010)

@aarnav: do you have a monitor? If yes, tell the screen size.. 

Imo,  get:

Amd athlon IIX4 635 @ 4.6k
740g based mobo @ 3k
kingston 2gb ddr3 @ 2.2k
wd blue 500gb @ 2k
lg dvd @ 1k
cm 310 @ 1.5k
fsp saga II 500w @ 2.6k
Zotac gtx 460 768 mb @ 8-9k

Total: 24.9-25.9k

Please fill the pc build questionare template and start a new thread of your own and if you have done so already, ignore this..


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

^^ that's a good config under his budget


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Mod edit:* You had already started a thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-pc-need-cpu-mob-ram-under-20k-intel-amd.html


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 14, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> Zotac gtx 460 768 mb @ 8-9k
> 
> ..



I think the min a guy has to shell out for ZOTAC GTX 460 768MB is arnd 10.6k!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2010)

aarnav03 said:


> I am a hardcore gammer.I want the configration in which all the new games will work.I have decided a pc configration,if you find that i can get something better in my budget of total 25k please tell me:
> 
> AMD Athlon 2 x2 550(3.1 GHz)
> ASUS M2N68 AM
> ...



which monitor do you have?


----------



## sasuke (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: will latest games work on these configrations?*

Although the processor you chose is good. The board is not suitable. Look for a AM3 socket board like M4A78.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: will latest games work on these configrations?*



aarnav03 said:


> I am a hardcore gammer.I want the configration in which all the new games will work.I have decided a pc configration,if you find that i can get something better in my budget of total 25k please tell me:
> 
> AMD Athlon 2 x2 550(3.1 GHz)
> ASUS M2N68 AM
> ...



Hello. Welcome to the forum. 

As of your current query, One cannot say much until you disclose your GFX card.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Compaq 1730IL Desktop...with 17" CRT...and i'm planning to upgrade....
I need suggestions regarding everything except the monitor as i don't wanna buy a new one....To be specific, I want to buy

1)Cabinet(with atleast 3-4 fans)
2)Motherboard
3)Processor(preferably the Core i5 processors from intel)
4)RAM(4GB i guess)
5)PSU
6)HDD(500GB-1TB)
7)GFX

The sole purpose is gaming and running Animation softwares like autodesk...
My BUDGET IS AROUND 35k...(can increase it if i get good components but not more than 40k)

Prime concern is the processor and the gfx as i don't want the games to lag...coz i have been dealing with that for the past few years....

I live in Lucknow and do have a computer market(Nazza Market) here but they hardly have the new stuff..I could go to Nehru place(Delhi) to buy these or is purchasing them online a better option?? I am going to buy these next month..so please help me out here and suggest me a good Gaming Config so that i can play all the games at good res and without any lag... also i wouldn't be upgrading the computer after this(not for a few years that is) so it should be able to run upcoming games as well....

There u go..can't be more specific than that...


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 19, 2010)

@keviv219 - Dude its difficult to get a good gaming config of i5 with other requirements of urs.I'll tell u the reason y :
1st lets get components other than CPU+MoBo.
Zotac GTX460 768MB 10.6k
2*2GB DDR3 GSkill - 4.6k
corsair vx450w @ 3.7k
500GB HDD - 1.9k
NZXT GAMMA - 2.1k

So all this comes upto 23k.Now u r left with 12k(assuming ur budget is 35k) for CPU+MoBo.If u wanna go for i5 760 its gonna be for 10.6k.Then u won't be left with much cash to buy a compatible MoBo.Now with the remaining cash the best is to go for AMD Phenom II X4 955 - 8.1k(theitwares)
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - 4.5k
Thats one of the best option u can go for!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2010)

^^instead suggest a corsair vx450w @ 3.7k..cm not that good.


----------



## kadirmkarthik (Oct 19, 2010)

hi everyone,
i am from tamilnadu. i want to buy a desktop pc (assembled) for mainly watching movies, listening music, continuous surfing and medium gaming. my budget is Rs.40000. i have little decided about long lasting ones like monitor and speakers.( dell st2220l led 21.5inch and creative inspire 6200 5.1) they both cost around 15000 i think. please provide best possible configuration for the budget and it could even modify monitor and speakers.
thank you.
Dr.karthik.

*from now on don't post same thing twice* - removed your previous post with same contents.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^instead suggest a corsair vx450w @ 3.7k..cm not that good.



K..Wat abt Real Power Pro Series?I tot only extreme series of CM was bad,aint it?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 20, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @keviv219 - Dude its difficult to get a good gaming config of i5 with other requirements of urs.I'll tell u the reason y :
> 1st lets get components other than CPU+MoBo.
> Zotac GTX460 768MB 10.6k
> 2*2GB DDR3 GSkill - 4.6k
> ...



That hurts...Is the AMD Phenom II X4 955 better than i5 760???
I was thinking about CM690 for the cabinet....and will corsair vx450w suffice for the GTX460?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

^^use your own thread for all your querries..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> K..Wat abt Real Power Pro Series?I tot only extreme series of CM was bad,aint it?



gx is also bad. so then why take risks with any of cm..corsair is offering a great one..


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 21, 2010)

hey guys i need to upgrade my cpu...need some suggestion for upgrading the mobo+processor+ram within 10k range...my basic need is surfing n watching movie...no or little gaming as such ....suggest me the best possible combo so tht i can bring some use of my old box .....


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 21, 2010)

^^
Athlon II X2 250 - 3.1k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - 4.5k
2 GB DDR3 RAM - 2.3k
Total 9.9k


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ that's just perfect.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^Thanks!!..took a leaf outta other greats'(Jas,Cilus,topgear n guys like u) books!!


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 22, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^
> Athlon II X2 250 - 3.1k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - 4.5k
> 2 GB DDR3 RAM - 2.3k
> Total 9.9k



thanks a lot bro......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2010)

^^what about this?

AMD Athlon II x3 435 @ 3.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.1k

Total - 10.1k


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 22, 2010)

gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H is costing 1.2k more tht means its on sale price coming  to be 5.8k ..........i guess tht mobo is damm gud.....will try it...any one in nehru place selling tht mobo......


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 22, 2010)

viper_in_blood said:


> gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H is costing 1.2k more tht means its on sale price coming  to be 5.8k ..........i guess tht mobo is damm gud.....will try it...any one in nehru place selling tht mobo......



I guess u mean GA-880GM-UD2H!!


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 22, 2010)

^^
yep....


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^hey sorry net went off while posting..I wanted to edit..wanted to type "880GMA-UD2H"!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2010)

@ *viper_in_blood* - if you can't find that 880GM mobo at 4.5k then get Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.5k along with tri core cpu jas has recommended.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> @ *viper_in_blood* - if you can't find that 880GM mobo at 4.5k then get Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.5k along with tri core cpu jas has recommended.



thanks  a lot bro ...u guys rock with so fast response i guess this is the best help i can get .......

man u rock ...


----------



## aarnav03 (Oct 27, 2010)

see I have changed my cofigrations a bit.They are as follows:

Processor-Intel core i3 550(3.2GHz)(around 6k)
Motherboard-Intel(chose by my uncle)
RAM-4 GB transcend ddr3 RAM(4-5k)
Graphic Card-Nvidia geforce 9800 GX2(4-5k)
HDD-500 GB WD(7200)(2k)

NOTE:I am a diehard fan of Just Cause 2 and would like to take a pc in which it would work.Please tell me if the configrations support the game.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 27, 2010)

hey is there any difference between 9800 GX2 and 9800GTX?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 27, 2010)

@aarnav, buddy why running after old or crap parts. Nvidia 9 series is way old now. go for something from Radeon 5-6series or Nvidia 4series. and why Intel board chose by uncle, research & get a good board. not Intel boards.

@ssb, 9800GX2 = dual GPU card having 2*9800GT or maybe GTX GPUs in it. but eats more power than most of the member's complete rigs  not to say it runs hotter than Electric stove.


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> hey is there any difference between 9800 GX2 and 9800GTX?


Just Look HERE for the Complete GPU chart ever:
Charts, benchmarks 2010 Gaming Graphics Charts (High Quality), Percent normalized

9800GX2 is faster than a GTX460 1GB, that's true folks, this shows nVidia's potential in last gen, G92 was THE BEST GPU architecture ever.

If you want just 9800GTX and 9800GX2 and nothing else:
Compare Nvidia Geforce 9800 GX2, Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX
9800GX2 is 76% faster than 9800GTX, period.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2010)

^^ and it's comes with a high price tag as well.

BTW, any idea about the current price of 9800GX2 - I think it's better to get a GTX 295 instead which has 2x GTX 275


----------



## Revolution (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't think 9800GX2 or 9800GTX are still available in market.
But,if u find any how that will be expensive compare to newer cards of same power.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2010)

aarnav03 said:


> see I have changed my cofigrations a bit.They are as follows:
> 
> Processor-Intel core i3 550(3.2GHz)(around 6k)
> Motherboard-Intel(chose by my uncle)
> ...


since you are a fan you will get power from 9800gt 
Just cause2 is a native 3d game. 3d!!! And with nvidia you get to play this game in 3d!
Contents do not include 3d anagraph goggles and windows7, which you will need to play the game in 3d!


----------



## Yamla (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi ...
*You techie guys'* help needed to get a PC assembled in Delhi.. as I'm a nubie 

Use :      Will be used for programming in the future and basic/home use for now.
Budget :  Not much, Rs. 13000 - Rs. 15000   + UPS & LCD screen extra. 

Please suggest the best configuration that I can get in this budget and some tips so get it assembled in Nehru Place without getting cheated... . 

 I did read previous posts.....and awesome suggestions...... but due to advancement, its my perception that they may not serve my purpose.. also recent posts are about the most advanced (and proportionally expensive systems).. 

thanks in advance. 
Yumla


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

^^your total budget inc. lcd and ups please?


----------



## Yamla (Oct 29, 2010)

No no.. it does not include the UPS and LCD..those are separate.. the budget is just for CPU. 
: )


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

WoW!!!U can get an i7 for 15k!!


----------



## Yamla (Oct 29, 2010)

A noob messing with the techies...  

My mistake.. sorry for any miscommunication.. 

Well......what i meant was that the budget is for the whole computer system (excluding monitor and ups)... 

Sorry for mentioning just CPU (as it sounds just like "Processor Only", yeh.. it does mean processor only  ) But I meant that whole Cabinet tower with everything required to run a computer in it.. 



Little steps towards .... 
Thanks again


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

For programming go for intel i3. It has all the old and new instruction sets and is cheap. You will find a wide range of motherboards for this cpu. Check the bazar forum for prices.


----------



## Yamla (Oct 29, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> For programming go for intel i3. It has all the old and new instruction sets and is cheap. You will find a wide range of motherboards for this cpu. Check the bazar forum for prices.



Cool.. thanks for suggestion.. 
can you give me the configuration as well.. It will be great help..

my previous post (edited)
Hi ...
You techie guys' help needed to get a PC assembled in Delhi.. as I'm a nubie

Use : Will be used for programming in the future and basic/home use for now.
Budget : Not much, Rs. 13000 - Rs. 15000 
(the budget does not include UPS and LCD monitor, which i will buy separately)

Please suggest the best configuration that I can get in this budget and some tips so get it assembled in Nehru Place without getting cheated... .

I did read previous posts.....and awesome suggestions...... but due to advancement, its my perception that they may not serve my purpose.. also recent posts are about the most advanced (and proportionally expensive systems)..

thanks in advance.
Yumla


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

*Mobo: Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
CPU: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.4k
Ram: Dynet 2 GB DDR3 @ 1.6k (deltapage.com)
HDD: Seagate 500 GB SATA @ 1.6k
Cabinet: Intex/TechCom Cabinet with 450W SMPS @ 1k
Optical Drive: LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.9k
Mouse & Keyboard: @ 0.5k*

Total 13.7k


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 29, 2010)

AWESOME rig in the budget *Cilus*!!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea but the op needs it for programming. Amd does not have Ssse3, sse4, sse4.1


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

redlofredlof, AMD does have SSE 3, and it has some instruction set support of SSE4 which is called SSE 4A, although it cannot be called true SSE4.

Now for high level programming, let me tell you, you don't need to even think about what instruction set is supported by your processor. It is pretty low level thing and your compiler/Assembler will take care of it. 

Every bit of programming will run on this processor without a hitch. For better understanding of it, do a little bit of goggling.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Cilus said:


> redlofredlof, AMD does have SSE 3, and it has some instruction set support of SSE4 which is called SSE 4A, although it cannot be called true SSE4.
> 
> Now for high level programming, let me tell you, you don't need to even think about what instruction set is supported by your processor. It is pretty low level thing and your compiler/Assembler will take care of it.
> 
> Every bit of programming will run on this processor without a hitch. For better understanding of it, do a little bit of goggling.


 
I never mentioned sse3 
Its a common misconception between sse3 and ssse3. Notice the extra e in the latter.
Amd does not have ssse3.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

@cilus..excellent one but the mobo is  Biostar TA785G3 not the A in between..but i suppose getting a bio* 785g mobo might be difficult so alternate option is MSI 785G E51 @ around 3.6k


----------



## vwad (Oct 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @cilus..excellent one but the mobo is  Biostar TA785G3 not the A in between..but i suppose getting a bio* 785g mobo might be difficult so alternate option is MSI 785G E51 @ around 3.6k



Please check your private message.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 29, 2010)

redlofredlof, thanks for pointing out the difference.
However sssE3 is not a different instruction set and is a part of SSE4 instruction set and this instruction set is not included in AMD K10 micro-architecture. But AMD also does have SSE5 instruction set which can be considered as an competitor of Intel's SSE4, not a successor.

However,, for programming, these are gonna hardly matter unless you are doing very high degree of CPU optimization programming like Compressing software like WinZip or WinRar or gaming.


----------



## Yamla (Oct 31, 2010)

Cilus said:


> *Mobo: Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> CPU: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.4k
> Ram: Dynet 2 GB DDR3 @ 1.6k (deltapage.com)
> HDD: Seagate 500 GB SATA @ 1.6k
> ...



WOW ! 

I am thankful to you "Cilus" and "Jaskanwar Singh" : ). Believe me.... I am very delighted and thank you from the bottom of my heart .. giving me the blueprint of my computer.. As a noob it is very-very confusing and near to impossible to get the things right. ... 

So the finals are : 

Mobo: Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k  or bio* 785g 

         If not available then - MSI 785G E51 

CPU:  Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.4k
Ram: Dynet 2 GB DDR3 @ 1.6k (deltapage.com)
HDD: Seagate 500 GB SATA @ 1.6k
Cabinet: Intex/TechCom Cabinet with 450W SMPS @ 1k
Optical Drive: LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.9k
Mouse & Keyboard: @ 0.5k

You have already given me a thumbs up by giving your expert comments. I request you to just give me "Green signal" one more time and I am going to nehru Place right off ... and get it assembled there.. 

(edited later : I hope the Fans of the Cabinet are silent enough to work.. you know when fans make excessive noise.... it doesn't sound good.. I am going with the suggested one.. however; in case you have any other CABINET sugestion(calmer than this one) please suggest.. costlier will work.. i can pay more now for less noise forever)


Thanks for making life easier and enjoying the work you guys do by sharing your tehie knowledge : )

Yamla


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2010)

^^ a little better is Zebronics Bijli (2*80mm, 1*120mm LED). or if you want quite operation but willing sell out little more, @ 1.5k you'll get Cooler Master Elite 310. comes with just 1 fan though.


----------



## Yamla (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ a little better is Zebronics Bijli (2*80mm, 1*120mm LED). or if you want quite operation but willing sell out little more, @ 1.5k you'll get Cooler Master Elite 310. comes with just 1 fan though.



Thanks Sam. 

As I can see the configuration of other people as well.... i guess Cooker master elite 310 gives enough cooling to the system.... is having a One Fan a constraint. Shall I avoid this... 

A recommended cabinet is one in which the air is sucked from down and has a vent at the top. Also.. some do give a side fan as well (can be optional).. anyways. .. if cooler master is fine.. I will go with it. .
Thanks : )


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2010)

Yamla said:


> Thanks Sam.
> 
> As I can see the configuration of other people as well.... i guess Cooker master elite 310 gives enough cooling to the system.... is having a One Fan a constraint. Shall I avoid this...
> 
> ...



Elite 310 is not a bad cabinet at all. it has provision for adding another 2-3 fans. but as you mentioned about vent at top, lots of fan. all these will add to total cost. so even a local Zebronics cabby will cost over 2k if you want all these features. so i'll say get Elite 310. add 2 more fans over time when you need extra cooling.


----------



## monkey (Nov 2, 2010)

I would suggest Elite 335 over 331. Reason: Elite 331's front intake fan is hard to install (especially120mm) as front panel switchs' wiring comes in the way. I had to struggle adding the front fan. Elite 335 is much better (even looks better with rounded corners) and it costs same as Elite 331.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

elite 335 is a nice one
and so is 310 

adv of 335->front intake 120mm
dis-adv ->80mm side fan

adv of 310->120mm side fan
dis-adv->no front fan space


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi friends, HAPPY DIWALI to all of u!!  

Well, i've been saving..and i've put aside 25k from my stipends!!!!	 Yipppeeee!!! Upgrade ahoy...

Now,the innards of my pc need a change IMO....

Wat can i best do with it? I'll be needing a CPU/Mobo/at least 4gigs of ram in that budget...

had the core i7 860/870 or i5 760 in mind....or shud I wait for sandybridge? 

So,lets have some configs,shall we? AMD rigs are also okay....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 4, 2010)

Intel Core i5 760 @ 10000
MSI P55 GD65 @ 8000
Gskill Ripjaws 1333Mhz 4 GB DDR3 @ 4200
Total 22.2

i7 860 is 14000 will cost more than 26K.
Sandybridge comes in Q2 2011.

AMD
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 10000
MSI 890FXA-GD70 @ 10000
Gskill Ripjaws 1333Mhz 4 GB DDR3 @ 4200

Currently i5 760 will be better than 1055T for gaming. 1055T will rip i5 in CPU intensive tasks.
After some time, when games start taking the advantage of 6 core, 1055T will perform better.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2010)

waiting for sandy bridge would be more wiser and by then core i5 and i7 prices will reduce too but only down side is it would be a long wait.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2010)

@mukherjee
wait for sandy bridge and till then save up more..


----------



## snoopdogg13205 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Guys, i am planning on buying a system with a decent configuration, not a big gaming freak but yes i would play NFS, Fifa, COD. Please help me out here, my budget is *25,000. *.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 5, 2010)

Athlon II X3 435 - 3.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 - 2.7k
2GB DDR3 RAM Kingston - 1.7k
CM Elite 310 - 1.5k
CX400W - 2.7k
keyboard n mouse - .6k
Benq G922HD 18.5" - 5.5k
500GB HDD - 1.9k
DVD writer .9k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB - 5k
--------------------------
Total 26k

If u can't exceed 25k then u can go for FSP Saga II 500W for 2.2k n Zebronics Bijli for arnd 1k.Tht way u'll save up 1k n total cost will come upto 25k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2010)

Another PSU he can consider buying is Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.1k.

BTW, that mobo supports ACC I guess and so he has chances to unlock that CPU.


----------



## Yamla (Nov 6, 2010)

Cilus said:


> *Mobo: Biostar TA785G A3 @ 3.7k
> CPU: Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.4k
> Ram: Dynet 2 GB DDR3 @ 1.6k (deltapage.com)
> HDD: Seagate 500 GB SATA @ 1.6k
> ...



Thank you Cilust.. Jaks.. Sam.. .. THanks once again. This is what I got (yeh.. it was a deadline driven purchase so i had to buy it on that very day.. ) 
Anyways.. if it could have been better  .. please dont hesitate to quote as i will be buying one more in the coming month. 

AMD Athlon ii x 4 635   2.9 GHz. (Quad Core)  2.0 mb Cache..Rs.  3650

MOBO                MSI 785GM P 45          4750.00   

(MOBO + Processor = Rs. 8250.00)

Ram .. .Kingston 2 *(2GB ) 1333 DDR3 ---- Rs. 3100 (you can get these in Rs. 1500 each )

Seagate 500 GB ----  Rs. 1600.00

LG dvd Writer -- Rs. 850.00        

Cabinet with SMPS --  Zebronics Bijli (three fans (two side ones), 485 W SMPS ------------- Rs. 1750.00

Key Board + Mouse combo.. - Local (multimedia) 300.00 


In total above combination cost me Rs. 15900.00 ... ( I intentionally paid Rs 100.00 bucks extra in RAM : P )           (add the above things.. i don't have tbe bill right now.. however as i remember the prices.. with me ). 

Thanks onece again.. now i'm hunting for the LCD (TFT)monitor. .. 

very expensive man.. 
Rs. 6000.00 to shell out on a monitor is not what i think will create value.. 

anyways let see. 

You guys are awesome .. Thanks once again : )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 6, 2010)

^^congrats
but..but..but where you live? AWESOME prices man!! 635 for just 3650!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 6, 2010)

Seriously!!n even :
"Ram .. .Kingston 2 *(2GB ) 1333 DDR3 ---- Rs. 3100 (you can get these in Rs. 1500 each )" where do u get the RAM at these prices?dun think any online shop quotes such a price!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is my rig, suggest what can I add ?
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/06112010756.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/06112010757.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/06112010759.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2010)

^^
Friend, it is difficult to make out seeing just images. If you could let us know, and/or update your signature it would be nice. What you plan to do with the setup.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 6, 2010)

First suggestion will be to add a case. 
CM Elite 430 @ 2700

And "Pics speak louder than words" but this is not doing


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2010)

Faun said:


> Here is my rig, suggest what can I add ?


a case is important if u dont have one 
anyways which creature is that?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> anyways which creature is that?



Red one is - Fourarms
Green one - Diamond Head

He should get Heat Blast.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Friend, it is difficult to make out seeing just images. If you could let us know, and/or update your signature it would be nice. What you plan to do with the setup.


*Processor* C2D E6300 1.86 GHz
*Mobo* Intel DG965RY
*RAM* (2+1GB in hybrid mode) Transcend 667Hz (Dunno latency)
*Monitor* LG Studioworks 17 ' (within couple of days I will be replacing it with Dell 23' Ultrasharp LCD)
*HDD* (Seagate and WD)
*Graphics card* Intel GMA X3000  (will be adding a dedicated one from GTX 4XX series, it will be either 480 or 470, will my processor throttle down the GPU ?)
*Keyboard* Logitech Multimedia
*Mouse* Logitech MX518
*SMPS* Coolermaster eXtreme 600 (can I trust on 70% efficiency as I have been using it for more than 1 year)
*UPS* Intext 500mVA (which one to go for within 5k?) 

*Purpose:*
Internet and Gaming.



Ishu Gupta said:


> First suggestion will be to add a case.
> CM Elite 430 @ 2700
> 
> And "Pics speak louder than words" but this is not doing


It's been liek this for 2 long years. I guess case is not in my immediate priority.



piyush120290 said:


> a case is important if u dont have one
> anyways which creature is that?


The whole room is a case...
Ben 10 or some sh!t like that. But I like the colors matching with the PCB (green) and the label (red) 



Ishu Gupta said:


> Red one is - Fourarms
> Green one - Diamond Head
> 
> He should get Heat Blast.



I got Ghostfreak consecutively in a row...damn.

Then Diamond Head and Fourarms.

I will procure some more to fill up the empty spaces.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 6, 2010)

Faun said:


> *Processor* C2D E6300 1.86 GHz
> *Mobo* Intel DG965RY
> *RAM* (2+1GB in hybrid mode) Transcend 667Hz (Dunno latency)
> *Monitor* LG Studioworks 17 ' (within couple of days I will be replacing it with Dell 23' Ultrasharp LCD)
> ...


Err Gaming on X3000. I have X3100 and it can barely run FIFA 11.
CPU/Mobo - Wait for SandyBridge.
GPU - Probably be bottlenecked by CPU but switching to Sandybridge will solve that.
SMPS - That GPU will need something better.
UPS - APC 800VA.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

@Faun, can you tell us whats your total budget for the upgrade? exclude the price of monitor as you already chosen a good one.

but looking at the config, you should change: *processor, motherboard, ram* (depends on proccy & mobo but i guiss it'll be DDR3), GPU (your choice but before blowing money on GTX4**, blow some on the proccy, mobo & ram also). do not forget to get rid of the *PSU* before you get hold of some power hungry card. 70% efficiency for PSU isn't something to worry about but having a CM Extreme Power + a power hungry GPU or any GPU, one definitely needs to worry.
and lastly, get a better UPs depending on your upgrade but get at least the one *Ishu *suggested.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2010)

I think _Faun_ needs to buy a cabinet at first and give his rig a new home.

Without a cabinet gfx cards like GTX 470/480 will not be able to operate properly in the long run.

@ *Yamla* - congrats for your new rig and those are really some great prices you have got and even I'm interested to know where from you bought your rig ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

is there any way to use something like this to suggest configs -


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Err Gaming on X3000. I have X3100 and it can barely run FIFA 11.
> CPU/Mobo - Wait for SandyBridge.
> GPU - Probably be bottlenecked by CPU but switching to Sandybridge will solve that.
> UPS - APC 800VA.


I played borderlands and Call of Pripyat on my X3000 

Points noted, I will upgrade UPS (SMPS next month as I will be out of budget).

Waiting for Sandy bridge seems to be a wise decision.




Sam.Shab said:


> @Faun, can you tell us whats your total budget for the upgrade? exclude the price of monitor as you already chosen a good one.
> 
> but looking at the config, you should change: *processor, motherboard, ram* (depends on proccy & mobo but i guiss it'll be DDR3), GPU (your choice but before blowing money on GTX4**, blow some on the proccy, mobo & ram also). do not forget to get rid of the *PSU* before you get hold of some power hungry card. 70% efficiency for PSU isn't something to worry about but having a CM Extreme Power + a power hungry GPU or any GPU, one definitely needs to worry.
> and lastly, get a better UPs depending on your upgrade but get at least the one *Ishu *suggested.


Getting a better UPS this week and SMPS next month. I think I should wait for sandy bridge.




topgear said:


> I think _Faun_ needs to buy a cabinet at first and give his rig a new home.
> 
> Without a cabinet gfx cards like GTX 470/480 will not be able to operate properly in the long run.


Why GTX 470/480 will require a cabinet ?


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> is there any way to use something like this to suggest configs -


We'll see. 



Faun said:


> Why GTX 470/480 will require a cabinet ?


I wouldn't suggest going for a GF100 card. Consider ATi's offering in that case.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

^please implement that. looks nice and orderly.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2010)

ico said:


> I wouldn't suggest going for a GF100 card. Consider ATi's offering in that case.



Linux driver support


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2010)

because high end cards like  GTX 470/480 is a bit too heavy and long and will shake if it's not attached to some strong base properly ( these cards gets pretty hot and the fans rotates at very high speed ). So in the long run you may face issues.

You may ask then why those benchmark website run them without cabinets ? they run those cards without cabby sometim for testing purpose only and they don't run high cards always without a cabinte but in your case we will use the card always.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> You may ask then why those benchmark website run them without cabinets ? they run those cards without cabby sometim for testing purpose only and they don't run high cards always without a cabinte but in your case we will use the card always.



reviewers run benchmark without cabby cause:

1. hassle free & less time consuming: installing the motherboard, GPU, proccy (along with the HSF), PSU & finally shutting the lid off. it'll take more much time to do the basic assembling.
2. no impact of cabinet: not everyone's cabby same. some may own a highend cabby, some owns some rather crappy cabby. so cooling will be different for everyone's PC. also most reviews are run in AC rooms.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2010)

CM 690 II Advanced White - Cooler Master


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2010)

^^if that is meant for me then the color white is not what I prefer. A black matte look is a killer.



topgear said:


> because high end cards like  GTX 470/480 is a bit too heavy and long and will shake if it's not attached to some strong base properly ( these cards gets pretty hot and the fans rotates at very high speed ). So in the long run you may face issues.


Even I was thinking about the same. But let me try it. If it works then I there will not be a need for cabby.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2010)

no i am just mentioning it here to share the new edition news with other members. not a suggestion..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2010)

Faun said:


> Even I was thinking about the same. But let me try it. If it works then I there will not be a need for cabby.



do you have some kind of phobia from cabinet?


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> reviewers run benchmark without cabby cause:
> 
> 1. hassle free & less time consuming: installing the motherboard, GPU, proccy (along with the HSF), PSU & finally shutting the lid off. it'll take more much time to do the basic assembling.
> 2. no impact of cabinet: not everyone's cabby same. some may own a highend cabby, some owns some rather crappy cabby. so cooling will be different for everyone's PC. also most reviews are run in AC rooms.



I know the reasons why reviewers most of the time don't use a cabby.

By always I meant to say they don't use a particular high end card like HD5970 24*7 without cabby - they keep on changing mobos, cpu, gfx card in every few hours - so testing a rig without cabby is more comfortable to them.

BTW, nowadays they use some open air atx cabinets to test bench new hardwares.

Cage Match: Four Open-Air ATX Chassis : Better Than No Chassis At All?

I told him to buy a cabinet so that he can secure the gfx card firmly. I've not recommended about any high or low end cabby.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2010)

^^
I totally agree with you. The current crop of graphic accelerators are quite heavy. And leaving the whole load on the PCI.E dock will either break the connector or the VGA gold finger. I remember when I put in my HD4890s, my CM690 is a tool free chassis. I did not trust the plastic push through connectors and tightened each GPU using screws. Not that I move the cabinet, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

yep, I don't even trust these kind of flimsy plastic locks of CM690 and told one of friend to fasten his gfx card with screws with the cabinet. BTW, he has Gigabyte 7950GX2.


----------



## ali.saif.2009 (Nov 10, 2010)

hey guys, GTX 580 out yesterday...
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Video Card Performance
thinking to buy it. any idea when it will come here???


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

$500 is quite a price tag. But then, its the fastest gpu.


----------



## ali.saif.2009 (Nov 11, 2010)

yep correct. 500$ is quite a big price tag, but I've been collecting money for a gtx 480 and now i think i should wait a bit longer & put it in good use....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

Given that HD5970 is retailing at 600$+, I think 500$ is good price. It's a new product, fastest single GPU graphics card, makes HD5870 looks like a mid-range card


----------



## Yamla (Nov 13, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Seriously!!n even :
> "Ram .. .Kingston 2 *(2GB ) 1333 DDR3 ---- Rs. 3100 (you can get these in Rs. 1500 each )" where do u get the RAM at these prices?dun think any online shop quotes such a price!!





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^congrats
> but..but..but where you live? AWESOME prices man!! 635 for just 3650!!



Sorry for being late.. I was in my hometown Patiala..

I purchased these from new delhi. Nehru place.. 

Kingston RAM 2GB DDR3 (13333) is selling for Rs. 1500.00 at "Cost to Cost " merchant in Nehru Place. (I dont know online, even dynet was selling there at Rs. 1400.00) 

My friends in Patiala says the PC is expensive ( i don't know if i paid more for the motherboard as it was not a choice but had to pick what was available most merchants). 

Anyways.. other prices are what I got after comparing with four merchants in Nehru Place. I roamed around with my configuration and collected the prices of everything from (four to five) merchants. Then I just jotted down the list with the minimum prices. The shopkeeper saw it and jotted down his own prices.. ..... i found the prices good and got the pc assembled there. 

It still cost me around 24 k. 
As i had to buy UPS (intex, 600 VA i guess) Rs. 1400 (it is available at 1175 or 1125 in nehru place.  Also a LCD Rs. 6400 (LG- 20 Inch, wide)


I am still sure that if you know how to assemble the PC (I don't know where and how to plug in those wires : P) .. you can bring down the cost of PC substatilly.. better than this.. 
One of my friends assembled his PC with 4GB Ram, same processor, (i'm not sure abt MOBO), some other cabinet @12700.00 only... 

Have a happy bargain.. 
Thanks once again. for giving me configuration Jaks, Topgear and the Architect.. cilus : )


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Yamla said:


> My friends in Patiala says the PC is expensive ( i don't know if i paid more for the motherboard as it was not a choice but had to pick what was available most merchants).


Nope, I remember your post and overall the prices were decent.



Yamla said:


> One of my friends assembled his PC with 4GB Ram, same processor, (i'm not sure abt MOBO), some other cabinet @12700.00 only...


Need to know the motherboard. He might have gone for a 740G or a 760G chipset motherboard which cost as low as 2.5k. Hence the difference.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 27, 2010)

Treat for Eyes-10 Awesome Automotive-inspired Computer Case Mods


----------



## smltngs (Nov 30, 2010)

please tell me which monitor is better for gaming: benq g2220hd vs dell st2220L


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

the former one is non non LED monitor and the later one is LED monitor. If the price is same consider getting the second one.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

^^Nah..I think Dell one would be atleast 2k costlier than the BenQ.


----------



## smltngs (Dec 1, 2010)

dell st2220l is around 8.5k - 9k according to review in tech2. what is the advantage of LED. does anyone know where i can buy this monitor online.i can find g2220hd in many online sites but not this.also suggest me any monitors better than g2220hd if available for 9k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Smc has dell for 8.7k


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

out of BenQ V2220H & Dell ST2220L...dell is cheaper so a good buy.....


----------



## smltngs (Dec 1, 2010)

@Jaskanwar Singh : i am not able to find it on smc. can you please post the link.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2010)

^^u can call them/email them
they'll notify u with a couple of days max..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2010)

smltngs said:


> dell st2220l is around 8.5k - 9k according to review in tech2. what is the advantage of LED. does anyone know where i can buy this monitor online.i can find g2220hd in many online sites but not this.also suggest me any monitors better than g2220hd if available for 9k.



LED is 'Light Emitting Diode'. The main advantages are- 1, It produces actual Black which creates the Picture look good and Contrast is superior to any other display, 2- Energy saving technology as the colors it's not showing gets completely turned off.

^NONE TAKEN in case for a Monitor, it's just LED Backlited LCD .


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 3, 2010)

Can anyone suggest me a good motherboard with four ddr2 ram slots for my c2d e7200 processor(2.53 ghz)????

I am from kolkata so shop location where i could get the motherboard would be appreciated coz most of the shops don't have the motherboards having four ddr2 ram slots..i enquired for these models
gigabyte- ga-g41mt-es2l and ga-eg41mf-us2h
asus-p5qpl vm


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

what's your budget ?


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm....see as of now i m changing the motherboard temporarily cause i am getting cpu overheating issues with it.and the core 2 duo processor is outdated also.therefore i will be changing my complete rig in four to five months of time from now.
So according to me range of 3-3.5k should be the best...
Is 3gb ddr2 ram enough to carry out the load of 1.5tb hard disc,hd 5770 graphics card and windows 7???
If yes i can consider buying two ram slots motherboard also.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

if you are getting cpu overheating issue then I think you should buy a CPU cooler instead. Get CM TX3 @ 1.4k - that should keep your cpu cool.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

3GB RAM is good enough esp as you are buying a new PC in 4-5 mths.


----------



## virajkin (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi my friend has selected following components to buy 
Motherboard-ASUS M4A78LT-M LE
Processor-AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition 3.2GHz
RAM-2GB DDR3 1333 Mhz
Please suggest any changes/upgrade
Total budget-Rs.9000-10000


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2010)

If the purpose is solely gaming then Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition 3.2GHz is a good choice but if you want balance performance in gaming, multithreaded applications and editing, then get a Athlon II X4 635 @ 4.5K. It is a quad core and gaming performance is just below PII 555 but overall it is a better choice.
Regarding motherboard, get a MSI 785GM-P45 Motherboard @ 3.6K. It is based on newer 785G chipset and will offer better compatibility with the Athlon II/Phenom II processors.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2010)

^^ are you sure that mobo is only 3k - last time I cheeked it was around ~3.7k.

BTW, did you get your desired mobo ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you sure that mobo is only 3k - last time I cheeked it was around ~3.7k.
> 
> BTW, did you get your desired mobo ?



That was a typo, edited my post. Initially it was 3.K, the 6 was missing. 
Regarding my mobo, 60% The ECS 885 one. I called Vedant about the MSI mobo and the price the said is 6.9K. The only problem is it is a mini ATX.
But I can also go for the Asrock 890GX Extreme @ 7.3K.


----------



## virajkin (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Cilius for the reply
Can u tell me the site where i can buy MSI 785GM-P45 Motherboard ??
I checked SMC, ITwares, ITDepot
Please tell me any other site
Thanks


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> That was a typo, edited my post. Initially it was 3.K, the 6 was missing.
> Regarding my mobo, 60% The *ECS 885* one. I called Vedant about the MSI mobo and the price the said is 6.9K. The only problem is it is a mini ATX.
> But I can also go for the Asrock 890GX Extreme @ 7.3K.



I think you are talking about ECS 890GX mobo.

Regarding MSI 890GXM GD65 - One gfx card is very close to the Ram slot. So you may have to remove one gfx card first to remove ram and despite of being a full sized ATX mobo GD70 has the same issue.

Layout wise I liked four 890GX/FX mobo most ( under 10k ) :

Asrock 890GX-EXTREME 3
ECS A890GXM-A
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 8.4k
Biostar TA890FXE

^^ these mobos have every components/expansion slots very nicely placed.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2010)

virajkin said:


> Thanks Cilius for the reply
> Can u tell me the site where i can buy MSI 785GM-P45 Motherboard ??
> I checked SMC, ITwares, ITDepot
> Please tell me any other site
> Thanks


Check lynx-india and TechShop.in. ALthough the price is little higher in online stores. If possible check in your local hardware market.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

hello to everyone 
im new here..this is my 1st post. 
need some help regarding my config
i need a good gaming pc within 37k . cant extend beyond this
this is the spec i have made with the aprox market price.
please correct me if im wrong somewhere 

AMD x4 955 BE                                  -  7000
Gigabyt - GA-MA74GMT , AM3 SOCKET  -  3000
Cooler master elite 310                       -  1500
zotack gts 450 1 gb                           -  7500
seagate 5400rpm  500gb                     -  2000
samsung b2030   (20 inch monitr )        -  6500
corsair 2 X 2gb 1333mhz ddr3              -  5500
basic dvd combo drive                        -  1000
C.M extreme power plus 500w              -  3000              
                                                      - 37000
I am worried about the psu , is a 500w psu enough for this config ? 
do i need to install extra cooling fans ?
please suggest if i should change any thing , adding somewhere.. while cutting down somwhere else..
I am a hardcore gamer. 
i worry more about the graphics 
- thanks  
regards


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to TDF 

Sorry to say this, but that is a crap config. Seems like it was suggested by dealers.

AMD x4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
CM Elite 310 - 1.5k
MSI HD 6850 @ 11k
Seagate 7200.12 500GB @ 1.7k
Benq G2200HD @ 7.3k
Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz DDR3 @ 2.5k <---5.5k is 
DVD @ 1k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
TOTAL 37.5k

If 37.5k isn't possible, get "Zeberonics Bijli without PSU" for 1.1k instead of CM Elite 310


----------



## anantkhilnani (Dec 26, 2010)

his dealer is suggesting amd


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

I was just being nice. 

Off topic : Were these posts moved?


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Welcome to TDF
> 
> Sorry to say this, but that is a crap config. Seems like it was suggested by dealers.
> 
> ...



A little modified suggestion by me :

AMD x4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
CM Elite 310 1.5k
MSI HD 6850 @ 11k
Seagate 7200.12 500GB @ 1.7k
Benq G2200HD @ 7.3k
Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHz DDR3 @ 2.2k
LG DVD RW @ 0.9Kk
Corsair CX400/430 @ 2.6k
TVS Champ KB Rs. 210
Optical Mouse Rs. 110
CM LED Fan Rs. 480

*TOTAL 37k*


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> A little modified suggestion by me :
> 
> AMD x4 635 @ 4.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> ...



thankyou so much for replying.. 
is the processor phenom x4 955 not good enough ? it has a good 8 mb cache mem..
whereas the athlon x4 635 has just 2 mb cache mem.
and the 955 is more for gaming..
and  2 x 2 gb = 4gb   for 2.5 k ?? 
i havnt been to a dealer yet. this config was suggested by one of my frnds .
which psu would a  955 require ? 
the config i had given , is it unstable ? i mean not balanced ..? 
i dont no why, but i want to stick to the processor... please correct me if m wrong


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

> is the processor phenom x4 955 not good enough ? it has a good 8 mb cache mem..
> whereas the athlon x4 635 has just 2 mb cache mem.
> and the 955 is more for gaming..


Yes 955 is better than X4 635, but as you said you are a hardore gamer and for gaming the most important thing is graphic card. The graphic card you suggested can play most games on high and rest on medium. The graphic card we suggested can play any game on high.

Also that processor is a 125W TDP CPU and you will need a higher end motherboard (atleast 6.5k) or both your processor and motherboard will burn. Not always but why take a risk.



> which psu would a 955 require ?


PSU supplies power to the whole PC, so 955 with the components suggested above will be fine with Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k or a better Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k. Avoid CX430W.



> the config i had given , is it unstable ? i mean not balanced ..?


What I said about the CPU and Graphic card.
And the CM Extreme power pro power supplies are very bad. Very high chance of your PC going bang.

The Hard disk you selected is a 5400rpm drive. We suggested a faster hard drive.



> and 2 x 2 gb = 4gb for 2.5 k ??


Yes buddy. Corsair 2GB comes for 1.1k + Taxes.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

okk okk.. i know im a BIG NOOB in all this... but still have milllions of questions in mind..
if i go for x4 635, n get msi hd6850 , my games would run better as compared to my old config ???
and will the difrnce in the cache memory make a huge diffrence in gaming performence ?

please reply


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

Ask as many questions as you want. 

Yes 635/HD6850 will run games better.
No wont' make a huge difference.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3 - AMD 740G - GA-MA74GMT-S2 (rev. 1.0)
i can go for amd x4 945 rather than 955 ,  the 945 cpu is supported by the Gigabyt - GA-MA74GMT 
GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3 - AMD 740G - GA-MA74GMT-S2 (rev. 1.0)

ishu , thanks , the thing is, my dad doesnt allow me to play games n all.. but still i sumhow manage 
im not sure if he would be comfrtable with me changing the whole config..
lets have 2 configs in hand  ..
1st, the one you suggested.
and will this work -  amd 945 , Gigabyt - GA-MA74GMT , i read on the link that it supports the 945 cpu 
and rest almost same...
what say ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

@papashango_cs
*AVOID THIS THING - HIGH END PROCESSOR + CHEAPEST POSSIBLE MOBO*
the x4 is 125w cpu. atleast a good quality 4+1 phase mobo is required.

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2*2GB @ 2.8k
Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k

Total - 36.5k


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @papashango_cs
> *AVOID THIS THING - HIGH END PROCESSOR + CHEAPEST POSSIBLE MOBO*
> the x4 is 125w cpu. atleast a good quality 4+1 phase mobo is required.
> 
> ...



thankyou so much sir 
i will go with this config now !!
thankyou ishu 
yayyy  my neww gaming pCCCCCCC 
----
one more question.. would x2 555 dual core proccesor(3.1 ghz + *7mb cache*) would be a better option as compared to 635 ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

you are welcome buddy.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you are welcome buddy.



one more question.. would x2 555 dual core proccesor(3.1 ghz + *7mb cache*) would be a better option as compared to 635 ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

if you use no multithreaded apps and sole purpose is gaming look at Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k + MSI H55M E33 @ 4.5k.. 635 is just the most vfm all rounder.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

my main purpose is gaming
please help me btw these two shortlisted configs
i3 540 | msi h55m |              OR      amd x4 635 | GA-880GM-UD |
the grafix card and ram in both the configs is same (msi hd6850 and corsair 2*2 1333 ddr3)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

your choice. also other components are same.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

everything else is the samee
if you had to go for one of these just for gaming.. 
then ? 
and i3 540 @ 3.06 ghz + 4mb cache BUT dual core 
x4 635 @ 2.93 ghz + 2mb cache   quad core 
now.. ?
mainly for gaming !!
and i didnt find MSI h55 E33 , but found MSI h55 p33 . will this be good ? price 4.4k !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

my choice 635. though you will loose out just 7-8 fps in games but it will be more futureproof.

----> link
MSI H55M-E33


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

sorry for bugging you so much ! but i just cudnt control myself
but im stillll a bit confused btwn 3 cpu'z 
i have to use this CPU for a bit over 3 years. 
so keeping this in mind , i dont want to loose even 5 fps
here are the 3 choices
amd phenom x2 555 (dual core @3.2ghz 7mb cache)
intel i3 540 (dual core @3.06 ghz 4 mb cache)
amx 635(quad core @2.93 ghz 2 mb cache)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

for 3 years look no other than 635. as apps become more multicore optimised 4 cores will benefit.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

X2 555 > X4 635 > i3 540.

In that order.

BTW I don't use FB as often as I come here. And its a little personal.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

Good point Jas. but 5 posts LOL .


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

ok ! 
Now im going for the x4 635 !
thankyou so much for sharing your knowledge sir !
P.s - the place where i keep my monitor is a bit small for 22 inch , i might go for the samsung b2030 , the whole config will cost me around 34 k ! 
i can the remaining 3 k in the cabinet , ram + led fans 

i'l revert back as soon as i get my rig ! 
thankyou again
- regards
karan


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

Actually everytime i posted, no post was visible

how come u save 3k on monitor?


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 26, 2010)

oo ** !! lol i missed the hdd and dvd rom !!
makes 34 + 3 = 37k 
balanced !


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey guys, please suggest a good Typing keyboard at about 500-1000/-, tvs is just a bit too pricey, I can max shell out 1k. USB is preferred.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 27, 2010)

Go for simple logitech boards !
the new ones are sleek. 
i got mine for just rs325 a month back!


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 27, 2010)

MS is also an option.I feel Logitech KB makes a lotta noise when keys are pressed whereas MS is more quieter than the former(KBs of same price range), & again this is a personal opinion.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 27, 2010)

@ssb
i agree


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 28, 2010)

hii guys ! need some help again !
my old budgt was 37k 
this was the config
AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2*2GB @ 2.8k
Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k

now, there is a little increase in the budgt.. its 40k now
i want a better processor n mobo.. i can sacrife the monitor size, 20inch is enough for me.. that will cost me round 6.4k
please suggest a better processor , sole purpose is gaming.
do comment on - AMD phenom x4 945 for 6.8 k 
and tell me wich mobo is needed for this cpu.. 
this is the new config

amd athlon x4 945 - 6.8k
MSI hd6850 - 11.5k
corsair 2 X 2gb ddr3 1600  - 3.5k  [thats the price in my market  ]
zebronics bijli cab - 1.2k
zebronics ZEB 500w platnm psu - 2.3k
seagate barracuda 500gb - 2k
SAMSUNG b2030             -6.5k
DVD rw drive                  - 1k 
--- TOTAL - 35000 ,
i am left with only 5 k for the MOtherboard.. please tell me if any good mobo would fall in this range wich can support this CPU (phenom x4 945)
also, tell me is it worth increasing the cpu will decreasing the MOnitr size frm 22 to 20 !
main purpose is GAMING !
and  , will the 500w ZEBRONICS psu be enough to support this cpu and gpu, if NO, then please suggest a CPU + mobo that is better than athlon 635 and falls within the price range
please please reply ASAP ! as i have to leave for nehru place tommorw morning with my dad !
-thanks


----------



## anantkhilnani (Dec 29, 2010)

read this about psu cs boy.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't go for Zebronics PSU.Its a sincere request!!Get a Corsair VX450 or Saga II 500W.
The CPU(X4 635) is good enough for gaming.If you are looking for something better then go for Phenom II X4 955/965.They are still beasts in gaming!!
And if possible try & get a CM cabinet.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 95W @ 8.2k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2*2GB @ 2.8k
Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
NXZT Gamma @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k

TOTAL 39.7k

1055T is a six core CPU, faster than 945 and more future proof.
The motherboard is future proof too.
HD6850 can play any game on high for atleast 2-3 years. Then you can add another HD6850.
And you still have your 22".


----------



## anantkhilnani (Dec 29, 2010)

ishu i was writing this only.
does Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H cost 4.5 k?.
it should be Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
shango buy 1333 mhz ram.1600 is not gonna boost fps


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it just had a price cut. 880GM is now 4.2k and 880GMA is now 4.5k.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> AMD Phenom II x6 1055T 95W @ 8.2k
> Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
> Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2*2GB @ 2.8k
> *Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ 11.2k*
> ...



Sapphire Radeon HD6850 Rs.10250


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks man ! its a wonderfull config !!! OMG
but but , 1 doubt
*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/phenom-ii/Pages/phenom-ii-model-number-comparison.aspx
it says 1055 is 125w cpu  
then i wud need a better mobo  
no $$ for that 
i googled the 95w one , found it .. but , i didnt find it anywhere on the INDIan online stores..
im not sure if they would have this 95w cpu in nehru place :S


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2010)

dont worry. Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H is a good 4+1 phase and will run 1055t 125w very easily. its a quality mobo.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2010)

papashango_cs said:


> Go for simple logitech boards !
> the new ones are sleek.
> i got mine for just rs325 a month back!


Thanks.



ssb1551 said:


> MS is also an option.I feel Logitech KB makes a lotta noise when keys are pressed whereas MS is more quieter than the former(KBs of same price range), & again this is a personal opinion.


Thanks, but MS kbs are PS2 right?? I saw some ms kb combos(no kb only) and the kb was ps2, I need usb.


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to all for the input !
i have purchased the config,sorry to say, but the prices in the market were a little high..
as i was going out of budgt,i had to go for 945 instead of 1055
amx phenom x4 945 + GA-880GMA-UD2H  = 12400 
ram ddr3 kingston = 2800
W.D 500gb - 1900
cab + psu (zebronics cab + zebrncs 500w) - 3500
samsung b2230 - 8100
lg 24x dvd - 900
MSI hd6850 - 12400 
total 42000 !
i was going for samsung 2030 to keep the things in budgt , but at the last moment ,dad went crazy and gotthe samsung 2230 ! 
one question now, my cab has 1+2 fans for cooling , 1 X 12 cm , 2 X 8 cm (on the side)
i have a computer table with a special cabinet typ space for the CPU, i had to place the cabinet inside that space.. it is open from 2 sides, the front and one side(facing the 2 X 8 cm) , rest top bottom rear and the other side is closed. WILL IT SUFFER ANY HEATING PROBLEM ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2010)

congrats. no heating prob. but that psu is bad!


----------



## papashango_cs (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks 
but no problm ! will change it if something goes wrong ! 
i dont need overclocking n all..


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 29, 2010)

^^When there is a problem with PSU just pray to GOD it doesn't take down any other component otherwise you gotta buy not only a new PSU but also other components!!
Thats why getting a good PSU is very important!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 29, 2010)

is this true that many P55 mobo do not support 1600MHz instead they support 1600Mhz(OC)?
if this is right then while purchasing rig this should be considered i suppose..


----------



## asingh (Dec 29, 2010)

^^
If the RAM is compatible it is not much of a task making the changes. Plus it is not major OC.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 29, 2010)

and specs' of mobo has RAM - 1333MHz/1600***MHz written? 
and ASUS mobo has specified - *1333MHz/1600MHz *

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## asingh (Dec 30, 2010)

^^
So. What you trying to say here..?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

i am saying if i have the memory module of 1600Mhz then whether i should prefer motherboard which support 1333MHz/1600MHz or 1333MHz/1600*MHz one?

and those 2 links are the example showing such difference in RAM support..


----------



## asingh (Dec 30, 2010)

^^
I doubt any board will support out of the box 1600 Mhz. You could get any. This should not be a factor.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2010)

papashango_cs said:


> Thanks to all for the input !
> i have purchased the config,sorry to say, but the prices in the market were a little high..
> as i was going out of budgt,i had to go for 945 instead of 1055
> amx phenom x4 945 + GA-880GMA-UD2H  = 12400
> ...





papashango_cs said:


> thanks
> but no problm ! will change it if something goes wrong !
> i dont need overclocking n all..



congrats for the system but seriously, change that PSU. your system goes off for that PSU. and by chance some parts go bad/burn, companies won't cover these under warranty. you must do the repair with your own cost. and the 1st to go maybe the graphics card. also theres a few fans attached. God care for your system.



ssb1551 said:


> ^^When there is a problem with PSU just pray to GOD it doesn't take down any other component otherwise you gotta buy not only a new PSU but also other components!!
> Thats why getting a good PSU is very important!!



absolutely true. and almost everytime damage done by PSU blowing up results in the parts getting burnt. namely graphics card, hard drive & all those that get power directly from the PSU with no protection.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> thanks man ! its a wonderfull config !!! OMG
> but but , 1 doubt
> AMD Phenom? II Processor Model Number and Feature Comparisons
> it says 1055 is 125w cpu
> ...


You probably won't, these kind of CPUS are hard to find here, that's why I spent months looking for an intel "s" cpu(with low tdp) for my relative and couldn't find any.

On a side note can anyone take a look at this thread and suggest a gaming mouse:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/135675-suggest-gaming-mouse.html


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 27, 2011)

hi  i am new hare.
my old pc config is:
intel D946GZIS board
intel pentiun D 820+ 2.8ghz
1gb ddr2
160gb seagate

i want to purchase ATI6870 1GB TWIN FROZER

i have newly purchased NAVTECH CABINATE with side panel transparent
having two fan on transparent panel( one 120mm and one 80 mm)
one fan on back(120 mm)

It has 500W NAVTECH POWER Supply 
is it sufficient with my system and new 6870 or i have to purchase a new POWER SUPPLY.???????????????????


PLEASE tELL me.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2011)

your cpu ius just too old and under powered to handle the sheer performance of HD6870 and that PSU you have is not also enough to handle such gfx card.

I would suggest you to sell your current rig and get a complete new rig and for PSu get corsair VX450W @ ~3.8k.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

i will buy new mother board and processor but right now i want to purchase graphics card first because i have limited amount of money i will buy gfx first and than other components.

i want to ask  navtech500w power supply that came with my new cabinate is sufficient or i have to purchase a new psu for 6870 TWIN FROZER.????????????????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

No that PSU is not good enough. Get a VX450W as suggested by topgear.

IMO get
Intel i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67BL @ 5.7k
Corsair 2GB DDR3 @ 1.2k
Corsair VX 450W @ 3.5k
Total 19.9k (HD6870 TF + VX450W cost 18)

Add another 2GB, and HD 6870 later.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

But minimum power supply for 6870 is 500W

what about Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W @3.4k ???????????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes but it will be fine on the VX450W. Your whole PC with HD6870 will not take up more than 350-400W on load.

And eXtreme Power Plus is eXtremely bad. Avoid.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

than my 500w will also be sufficient on my system with R6870. if i have to change the power supply than i want to purchase good quality 600w psu with good price point also. because after 6870 i will be looking for AMD1055T X6 with asus 490/890. resale value of psu and graphics cards are very low hats why i want to purchase a good one. please suggest a good one with my future refrence.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

If you want a good PSU then Seasonic S12D 620W @ 5.2k is good.

Also your PSU will definitely won't be able to run your graphic card. No of Watts aren't the most important thing. Build quality matters. Corsair is a fabulous brand while Navtech is not so good.

And the Intel CPU/Mobo I suggested are better than 1055T/890. Also that CPU is 10x better than your current one and its onboard graphics is 5x better than your current one.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

thankyou very much for suggestions.

if i upgrade only cpu/mobo than i have to wait for long time to buy a GPUand without GPU i will not be able to play games, thats why i am buying a R6870 and i think coolermaster extreme power 600W will also be sufficient for now. because i m also going to purchase 1TB HDD due to larger size of newer games that i download my current 160gb is also not enough. i am going right or nt.?????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Like I said Cooler master extreme power is not good. It can blow up your graphic card. I hope you don't want that.

And I think HD6870 will be hugely bottlenecked by Pentium D. Pentium D will struggle to feed the HD6870. Either way you will get low-end gaming, atleast get better performance in every other area if you buy 6870 later. Your choice though.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

ok do you know the best place to buy computer parts in delhi????????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Nehru Place. Period.

SMC international

You can get prices and the address from this site.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

please tell me some more good power supplies

corsair or some other??????????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Seasonic S12D 620W @ 5.2k
*Seasonic S12D 520W @ 4.2k* Should be enough if you don't plan on adding a second graphic card (2 cards at the same time.)
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k

You should go any cheaper than this but FSP Saga II 500W @ 2k can do the job. Not Recommended.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

thank you very much. and which amd procesor would u suggest


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

The Processor I suggested is better than *ANY* AMD processor. They have just been launched and are awesome. Just look around the forum, everyone is suggesting sandybridge over AMD.

Its onboard graphic card is also better than AMD's so you will have a better experience until you get your 6870.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

do you know about international warrenty products e.g. PSU and graphics card. any brand which has internaional warrenty. i searched a lot but unable to get right info about this. beacause price in USA are lower and much lesser when converting $ to indian rupees.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Atleast Corsair does not provide that. Only products bought in India can be RMAed in India.

Dunno about others.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

hey what abou this Tagan TG-600-U37????

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Tagan TG-600-U37 Max Power Upto 700W Power Supply - TheITWares

hey what abou this Tagan TG-600-U37????

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Tagan TG-600-U37 Max Power Upto 700W Power Supply - TheITWares


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Its as good as corsair. Though you can also get TG500, it will be enough.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tagan TG-600-U37 is 600W PSU and is available at 4.1k. if it ok than i will buy it. what u say ishu???????????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 29, 2011)

ok than i will buy it beacause it is a good combination of power and price point and if corsair 550 W will in reach than go with that.

i have selected these psu i m going to buy R6870 + PSu. if you think any bad psu from these than tell me which is bad???? i will buy from these powersupply because sometimes a particular psu may not be available.

these are the psus that i have seleceted

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/2121/psu001.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2011)

simply distribute the PSU like this: below 500W enough for HD6870 (usually Corsair VX450W)
650W or above enough for HD6870 X 2 (Corsair TX650W). 

this rule is valid for only good PSU. CM Extreme power PSU of 500W may fail to hold a single HD6870 (though some extreme powers are found to be of good quality).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

They are all good.

HD 6870 on a Pentium D 820+ 2.8GHz.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Jan 30, 2011)

If pentiumD with 6870 is poor tha what should i do with my 20K??????????????


----------



## soumya.b (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

i hv decided to buy a new computer. the budget is not more than 20000. the system sud hv the following config:
1. cpu
2. lcd monitor
3. ups(APC preferable)
4. keyboard+mouse
5. sound system 2.1
eagerly waiting for your suggestion.......

regards,


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2011)

Please create a new thread for it and fill up the PC building template.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

Athlon II x3 435/440 @ 3.3k
ASUS M4A78LT M LE @ 2.6k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @ 1k
Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
Benq G920HD @ 5.5k
Zebronics Bijli without power supply @ 1.1k
FSP SagaII 350W @ 1.5k
Creative SBS A35 @ 0.4k
KB/Mouse @ 0.3k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k
Total 20.1k


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys i have purchased R6870 TWIN FROZR WITH GX650 CM AND 1TB SEAGATE baracuda., it is going very well please suggest me a good processor motherboard.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Budget?


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 2, 2011)

5k to 10k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

AMD X4 640 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA 880GMA UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.1k
TOTAL 10.1k


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 2, 2011)

if 15k than?????????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Intel i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 5.7k
Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.1k
TOTAL 16.3k

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY Better than the other one.
But their is a problem with the motherboards which should be rectified in 2 months.


IMO You should enjoy your HD6870 and get the CPU and Mobo in March end.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 2, 2011)

yah performance with my pentium D sucks. i want to take a good decision about procesor and mother board intel vs and  which is batter.???????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are only going to use 2 SATA (port0 and port1 for SATA3) ports than you can go with the 16k option.
The other SATA ports are defective and will degrade performance overtime. Intel will replace motherboard for everyone who has bought it once the revised chipsets arrive.
Dunno if it happens in India though.


----------



## monkey (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of the retailers have pulled off H67/P67 Mobos from the shelf. I couldn't find them on some online sites (both Indian and International) which were otherwise listed just few days back. I think its better to avoid these MoBo for the time being.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 2, 2011)

Theres nothing wrong with the processors,the problem is with the chipset,that to with the sata chipset.
as the time goes by the sata ships performance diminishes with time and at the later stage it just goes dead.
if u are already having p67 and h67 chipset u can do following to save some time on the motherboard till the replacements arrive....as the replacements will not come untill april~may (2~3 months).
u can do following things to prevent save sata burnups:
1. CONNECT UR MOSTLY USED DEVICES SUCH AS HARD DRIVE TO SATA 6GBPS PORTS AS THERE IS NO PROBLEM WITH THEM.
2.CONNECT UR MOSTLY USED DEVICES SUCH AS HARD DRIVE TO THIRD PARTY SATA 3GBPS PORTS AS THEY ARE THIRD PARTY CHIPSET.(although some motherboard dont have third party sata chipset.)
3.CONNECT UR RARELY USED DEVICES SUCH AS DVD-DRIVE TO SATA 3GBPS PORTS AS IT WILL NOT CREATE A PROBLEM AS THEY ARE RARELY USED AS COMPARED TO HARD DRIVES.IF U USE FREQUENTLY THEN CONNECT IT TO ABOVE MENTIONED PORTS IN 1. & 2.
(DO STRICLY REFER TO MOTHERBOARDS USER MANUAL BEFORE APPLYING CHANGES)
(And sorry for my bold letters,its essential for some people to understand whats written and keep that in mind when doing the changes)
This is just the remedy if u have already purchased the p67 or h67 chipset,if u have not purchased and plan to do so my opinion is to wait till the issue gets sorted out. 
Thank You.


----------



## hasankamal (Feb 8, 2011)

Transcend 1 GB DDR-II 667 is Rs. 1900/- + TAX, so we buy 2 x 1 GB Modules for Rs. 3800 + TAX


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ Man ! you were robbed.

a 800Mhz DDR2 2GB module from Transcend/Kingston is priced at Rs. ~1.7k - so thers' no way a 667Mhz DDr2 1GB could be that much costlier.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys check out the new bragpc setup  

 url: www.bragpc.com 

 they give demo on it in primeabgb


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2011)

^^
They not mentioned the PSU make, even if customizing.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ Should be of a good make. Prime deals with all the good brands like corsair, seasonic, antec etc, so they must be fitting those.

Its really a good step forward. In india, its very good to have such options like we they have in the west like "*falcon*" and so on.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> They not mentioned the PSU make, even if customizing.



I have seen the demo & the Cabby were looking like alienware.

& they have all types of setups from HTPC to Mid-End to High End.

they have a HTPC (mini cabby) with HD5XXX installed (dnt remeber the exact models)

and other setups were havinfg GTX5XX & HD6XXX cards.....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ If i am not wrong, they are also giving the NZXT Phantom in one of their gaming rigs.

There should be more options in gpu's like gtx 570, 6970 and 6950.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ If i am not wrong, they are also giving the NZXT Phantom in one of their gaming rigs.
> 
> There should be more options in gpu's like gtx 570, 6970 and 6950.



Yup they are...& there are lots of options to chose 
after all it'll be ur choice of card,proccy etc


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

Guys *Cilus* has a querry. 
Have any of you had experiance of buying from Bitfang.com or any communication with them?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2011)

^^nope...not of any kind
what happened?


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Guys *Cilus* has a querry.
> Have any of you had experiance of buying from Bitfang.com or any communication with them?



thanks for posting the question. i am also looking for the answer as a couple of deals have caught my eye but i really don't know whether they are reliable or not. waiting for the answer.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> thanks for posting the question. i am also looking for the answer as a couple of deals have caught my eye but i really don't know whether they are reliable or not. waiting for the answer.


They are advertising on CHIP magazine in the price update section, so they are real, but no idea about trustworthiness or about whether they are parallel importers or not.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^nope...not of any kind
> what happened?



actually he wants ecs mobo and its available only with them. He wanted to know whether they are reliable.
Ecs one because he is on budget but he will crossfire his 6870 later. He has already got a 1090t. Waiting for a mobo.
His previous giga had sata prob due to long 6870.


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> They are advertising on CHIP magazine in the price update section, so they are real, but no idea about trustworthiness or about whether they are parallel importers or not.



actually this is the deal is what i am looking for:-
ASUS MS246H 24in. LCD Monitor - only at BitFang.com

how is it?


----------



## venram87700 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys abt the BRAG PC i had recently gone to the IT EXPO at BKC in mumbai and saw their promotional rig at the stall ....
awesome experience .. they had a 3d gaming pc even b4 alienware came up with it in india.... I even tried playing on that system it was a cool experience playing Arkham Asylum on 3d gaming pc wearing those 3d glasses  ..

any ways lets come to my point i know that some one may already have asked in the previous threads bt i need help in building my own new pc 
i hav a budget of about 40 - 45 k
i need the pc for gaming (CoD, FIFA, NFS, CRYSIS etc)
i also run networking simulation software like GNS3... which actually uses up the ram on my current pc
the current config i have is 
P 4 3.0 ghz
2.00 gb ram
256 mb NVIDIA GeFORCE 7100 GS
80 gb sata seagate hdd + 160 Gb WD hdd
sony dvd writer
17'' LG CRT Monitor


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 8.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
MSI HD 6950 1GB @ 15.5k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Total 44.8k


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2011)

v, don't you think Sandy Bridge will be a better choice? Their refined motherboards are also gonna hit the market pretty soon.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

ishu is that price correct. 13.5k for 6950??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ishu is that price correct. 13.5k for 6950??


Edited. The total is same.
Dunno how I missed it while getting the total right. 



Cilus said:


> v, don't you think Sandy Bridge will be a better choice? Their refined motherboards are also gonna hit the market pretty soon.


SB is much better if he can wait.

2400 and DH67CL for extra 3k is easily worth it.


----------



## venram87700 (Feb 19, 2011)

guys i was gonna wait till end of march so that i have enuff of my salary balance to buy a rig ... thanks 4 ur replies ... was also thinkin abt phenom ii X4 955 BE ... how is that proccy ... anythin better in a better price range abt to come post march ?? 
amd n intel both configs are welcome 
neways abt d monitor i was thinkin abt goin for a Dell IN1920 18.5 wide with HD or a 19 incher is taht ok as well ???
also any good gfx card sub 10k ?????
not that i have anything against the one suggested
Are these the same prices available in mumbai as well ??
any other mobo's to go along with the above config micro atx is not my preference rite now coz i face a lot of dust issues


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2011)

955BE is a good cpu but not as good as a hexa core though I would suggest you get SB 2500K cpu along with a P67 ( new revision ) / Z68 mobo.
If you want something around 7-8K then look for HD5770 or Asus Direct Cu TOP GTS450 ( 925 MHz ! ).
For 10K you have several option like GTX460 from MS or HD6850 - GTS550 will be available shortly anyway ( at the end of march/mid april ).
A 22 inch HD monitor is more suitable for you


----------



## venram87700 (Feb 20, 2011)

@Topgear
Thanks for your suggestions buddy will surely look forward to the sb proccy mobo combinations in the months to come 


how are the sb proccys compared to x6 proccys in gaming and multitasking features and by the way arent the p67 and h67 mobo's expected to hit the market again by the end of april or beginning of may this year ??
Intel has lost almost 1bn$ coz of this set back so that may put an increase in the price of their processors in the future and a slow growth in their research of new processors and the rate at which h/w technology is growin at the moment s/w tech is atleast 5 years behind it wudnt yall agree


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ sb cpu's beats amd x6 cpu's in everything.


----------



## venram87700 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks vicky n can any 1 also tell me how does one get to know how one gfx card is better than the other what i mean to ask what are the benchmarks that one needs to consider and compare when purchasing a good quality gfx card that is also good for the next 2 - 3 years


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ whats your budget for the card? It would be better if you open a new thread according to your requirements.


----------



## venram87700 (Feb 20, 2011)

i'll surely do that bt i thought ill actually do it near the end of nxt month when i actually intend on building my own rig


----------



## bournurplusher (Mar 3, 2011)

i want 2 buid new system.im dont know much about system hardware.plz quide me...my options...
My budget-around 100K
my usage-watch HD movies,play games,listen lossless audio(flac,wma),make video editing & ripping
          i can view ur system configuration guide(page11) high end gaming with SLI/crossfire.i can improve little bit.

*MONITOR-* samsung p2370-23inch-fullHD-15k(i want 2 watch movies & gaming.i can finalize samsung2370.no changes in monitor)

*PROCESSOR-* i5-2500-3.3ghz-(in ur configuration mentioned i5-760.but i want more faster & futureproof.so i can decide i5-2500-3.3ghz.im not consider i7(coz i need 3.3ghz only.its expensive)plz suggest my desicision wright or wrong?
MEMORY-unable finalize.coz in ur older configurations shows corsair only.but new configurations shows g skill.i dont know much about cloack speed.i can view lot of memory forums.but i cant get 1.5v,1.65v & 1.5 to 1.65 ram.what is that?plz suggest best ddr3 4gb memory...can i add 2 more GB for future proof?

*MOTHERBOARD-* my 1st preference-asus sabertooth x58.i wanna 7.1 dolby     supported audio card motherboard.any motherboard supports HD audio.i have onkyo 608 home theater setup in my hall.but i can plan,system placement in my bedroom.so unable 2 connect my home thaeter.so i wanna HD audio support motherboard.if any?

*GRAPHICS-* Zotac GTX460 AMP 2GB-its support 3D games or not?im not a big game fan.but i can play games some times.
HARD DRIVE-wd caviar black WD6402AAEX-640GB.im not interested to buy 1TB hd's & SEGAGATE.coz,some forum mention its corrupted,all data loss.so i can plan 640gb wd caviar black.But i dont know about SATA3,SATA6.What is that?but somebody says SATA6 future proof.so i can decide SATA6-64mb.plz quide SATA6 supported motherboard

*CABINETS-* cm cabinets not looks great.if anyother gaming cabinets looks great,plz help me 2 buy a good look,sabertooth supported & maximum connectivity?
BLURAY WRITER-i want 2 play bluray movies,ripping & editing.so i can plan 2 buy a bluray player.i can search chennai richie street(my residence in chennai,tamilnadu).but unable 2 find internal bluray writer.only one shop have sony bluray writer.its costs 9k.but review says its a slow speed bluray writting.i can read lg & pioneer realeased bluray players.but its not available in chennai.plz quide me 2 buy a good speed bluray writer?location not a issue.if available in bangalore,i can get that.

*COOLING FAN-* Noctua NH-U12P SE2.

*POWER SUPPLY-* Corsair TX750W.i have doubt in cooling fan,power supply & backup,its manage high power asus sabertooth,Zotac GTX460 AMP 2GB,bluray writer?

*BACKUP-* APC 1000VA

*MOUSE-* Razer Death Adder

*KEYBOARD-* im not finalize in keyboards.i like wireless.coz chatting & gaming purpose.which one is the best,wireless or with wire?

*SOUNDCARD-* i dont know much about sound card.i can plan 2 buy a logitech z5500 speakers.its 5.1,THX certified.i want 2 listen lossless audios on my system.like flac.any motherboard supports HD audio?if avail,plz suggest good sound card
TV TUNER CARD-i have tata skyHD satelite connection.some HD channels avail 2 view.i want 2 watch my tata skyHD on my system.i can search lot of forumes.not my options avermedia,pinnacle.plz suggest a good tv tuner card...

*WIFI ROUTER-* Dlink n300-i want share my coonection 2 al my home elentronics gadgets( my panasonic 42v20 tv,samsung mobile,oppo bluray player,onkyo 608 av reciver)plz suggest high speed,uninterrupted wifi router

*PRINTER-* im not interested in all-in one box.but,its very cheap.stuff guide awarded 2010 goes 2 canon pixma--- model all in one(i dont know exact model).its around 8k.but in if scaner gets trouble,printer also goes 2  service ecnter.if i go 2 seperate printer & scaner,its touch 15 to 20k.i can use my home purpose only.my main propose,picture print like pro.im not using fax regularly.i want wifi,usb,pic pridge,picture viewer,goog printing speed,lower cost per page.plz suggest good printer

*MEDIA PLAYER-* i have number of movie & music collection.i want 2 play my coolection.my monitor supports HD playpack.i want 2 play my colection in HD on my system & home theater system.but no media players supports HD 

AUDIO. ac ryan playonHD review shows,its support HD audio.but its only on paper.plz suggest good media player with fullHD  audio support.im not aking media player for my system only.i want 2 play my home theater also..any media player have 1.4 HDMI(for support 3d movie)

*HAEDSET-* my option-logitech gaming headset.plz compare wireless headset VS normal sets.which one produce best results?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

bournurplusher said:


> i want 2 buid new system.im dont know much about system hardware.plz quide me...my options...
> My budget-around 100K
> my usage-watch HD movies,play games,listen lossless audio(flac,wma),make video editing & ripping
> i can view ur system configuration guide(page11) high end gaming with SLI/crossfire.i can improve little bit.
> ...




whaaaa......even my complete thread wasn't this long.  

dude, start a thread *here*. fill in *this* questionnaire and post it in your thread.


----------



## IllegalUser (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys, a little help over here. One of my friend needed to buy a new GAMING PC. He has a budget of 40k. 

Current Config

Core 2 Duo 2.93Ghz ( Processor which support DDR3 RAM)
DG 41 WV Motherboard
4GB DDR3 RAM
500 GB HD
XFX 250 GTS 1 GB DDR3
600W Coolermaster SMPS
5.1 Creative Speakers
Sound Card.
20'inch Samsung Monitor

Guys, If you have any other better Gaming performance config.. do let me know asap ! 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm ordering CM Hyper 212+ & MSI Cyclone from SMC.. on the ship methods page, there is DTDC Express @ 500 bucks & DTDC Surface is 100 bucks! I know Express if by air & it'll reach me quicker but if Surface saves me 400 bucks & is safe, then I can go with that. So is DTDC Surface safe option?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

@IllegalUser
start a new thread with pc build querstionnaire template filled.

@vishw
dtdc surface is completely safe.


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2011)

One of my friends needs a VFM system. Requirements would be:

1. Absolutely no gaming.
2. 19" DELL support 1440 x 900.
3. Integrated GPU. (Does not want a GPU)
4. Wi-FI motherboard.
5. Intel Build, but greater than LGA775.
6. Decent cabinet.
7. Quick enough CPU for Win7 support with complimenting RAM.

He will carry over a CX400 and 2 HDDs from his current build.

?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> One of my friends needs a VFM system. Requirements would be:
> 
> 1. Absolutely no gaming.
> 2. 19" DELL support 1440 x 900.
> ...






*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 540 |5500|Alternatively a Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k for a new sandybridge futureproof system. sandybridge i3 not available still
*Motherboard*
|MSI H55M-E33|4000|If Core i5 2400 then Intel DH67BL B3 @ 5.7k. but couldnt find any wifi mobo
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100|2GB sufficient for normal tasks and win7
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900|
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500|anything better than this not needed if no gpu in future. if yes then NZXT Gamma @ 2k and CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500|20" LED
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300|
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400|
*UPS*
|APC 650VA|2600|
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000|
|
*Total*
|23800|for a i3 based system


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

^^
Thanks....! Please could you re-do it. Sorry was not clear in my first post. Remove the following:

Monitor
DVD-ROM
Speakers
Mouse
Keyboard
UPS

Now can you recommend a IGP motherboard with Wi-Fi and a complimenting CPU. I think >=3 GB RAM is needed. He will want Aero and all that jazz.

Else since he is not buying too much equipment, a board where we can fit an HTPC GPU. Maximum one PEG connector since he has a CX400. Make two grids. 

*By the way, LOVE those grids of yours...! Keep it up.*


----------



## Vishw (Mar 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @IllegalUser
> start a new thread with pc build querstionnaire template filled.
> 
> @vishw
> dtdc surface is completely safe.


Thanks, Jas. I'll save me a 400 bucks then!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Thanks....! Please could you re-do it. Sorry was not clear in my first post. Remove the following:
> 
> Monitor
> ...



thanks 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 540 |5500|Alternatively a Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k for a new sandybridge futureproof system. sandybridge i3 not available still
*Motherboard*
|MSI H55M-E33|4000|If Core i5 2400 then Intel DH67BL B3 @ 5.7k
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500|
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500|anything better than this not needed if no gpu in future. if yes then NZXT Gamma @ 2k and CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k

|
*Total*
|13500|for a i3 based system
added 4gb

no idea about wifi mobos. what about a separate wifi router?

didnt understand your htpc statement.


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

^^
HTPC = 

CPU+motherboard+GPU combination. But the most basic GPU which enables HD video and needs only one PEG connector.

?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry i should have made myself a bit more clear. Was in hurry

as u mentioned 2 grids, was another one for a separate htpc config? Or this one for all purposes?

And for hd content i3's graphics are sufficient. No need of discreet card.


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

^^
Thanks. 

I guess a basic HTPC rig combination. He needs a DVD-ROM also now. Just told me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

U are welcome 
for dvd get lg or liteon 22x sata.
So why u mentioned 2 grids? To separate i5 2400?


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

Basically wanted a rig with basic GPU and one with IGP and would choose...!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 10, 2011)

friends....
my p4 is not satisfying me...........which is more than 6 yrs old, and ups is dying and my spike's plug and ups socket got short and fused together....... realized after some burning smell was sensed by my nostrils..........

and am not in position for another i7 rig.........

please suggest me a decent m/b(with on-board powerful gfx as of now........if necessary would add discrete card after wards)  + ram(ddr3) + cpu.......amd or intel..... powerful ( offcourse not as i7s or sb's) and economical ............ mid range ...... suggest those which does not have heating issues as temp here shoots to 45C........forgot to add a suitable ups........

would like to use the setup for another 6-10yrs......... only changing dying things as when it happens........

psu......... would change after some time........ 550w min preferred.......... as of now last yrs cme 600w is working......... yeah the same one called atom bomb.......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> Basically wanted a rig with basic GPU and one with IGP and would choose...!



but now you are settling with i3, right?



azaad_shri75 said:


> friends....
> my p4 is not satisfying me...........which is more than 6 yrs old, and ups is dying and my spike's plug and ups socket got short and fused together....... realized after some burning smell was sensed by my nostrils..........
> 
> and am not in position for another i7 rig.........
> ...



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8k

minimum if you want to stay futureproof actually.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

@azaad shri
ur atom bomb is 6 years old too?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 10, 2011)

^ hahaha  nope its just 1 yr old..........

any thing else.........if not I could settle for i5 2400(k)........ 2k less to 2500k...... what's K suffix suggest...I think 2400 is without K.
so these cpu's don't have hyper threading ( is it really helpful).......
are the boards avl for this cpu....... as I don't see on any website , any link for the board......... I would check intel site.......

what about amd phenom II 955be + gigabyte GA-880G-UD3H = 12k...?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

k edition means you can overclock. and this is needed if you want to be futureproof. and no 2400 has no k edition. 
hyperthreading isnt needed until and unless you do some heavy rendering works. but 2500k is no slouch. its just a little behind 980x!

Intel® Desktop Board DP67BG - Overview
i have seen reviews of that board and its very vfm.

but you need a gpu with p67. get a cheap one like 8400gs for 1.5k 'to run the system' till you get descent graphics card.

and no 2500k is much better than that phenom and much more futureproof.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 10, 2011)

ok , then, how is this board different from the one you mentioned 
Intel® Desktop Board DP67BA - Overview

and for 2500k the info is not clear, as some features are not avl and again those same are  avl ......... compare the links below....

Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU


IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i5-2500K Processor (6M Cache, 3.30 GHz)with SPEC Code(s)SR008

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

I meant was those features which are in 2400 are not in 2500k........ how would it effect.......


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar, just give me a basic HTPC rig greater than LGA775 and Intel.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ Try building one using the amd zacate platform. They are the best in htpc usage.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> Jaskanwar, just give me a basic HTPC rig greater than LGA775 and Intel.



Intel Core i3 540 @ ~5.5K 
Gigabyte GA-H55M @ ~3.5.
2x2 GB Corsair DDR3 Ram @ ~2.2K

get a pci/usb wifi card around ~1k

for a pure HTPC combi get Lian-Li PC-V351B cabinet @ ~7k and Zotac H55 mini ITX mobo @ ~8k along with other components.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Try building one using the amd zacate platform. They are the best in htpc usage.


they are pretty expensive....start off at 7.9k....but then, that aint an issue for asingh


----------



## tkin (Mar 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> Jaskanwar, just give me a basic HTPC rig greater than LGA775 and Intel.


What about the Zacate barebone from Zotac, or gigabyte??


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Try building one using the amd zacate platform. They are the best in htpc usage.



It not an exact HTPC but similar in terms of GPU/board/CPU. Since my friend never games.



topgear said:


> Intel Core i3 540 @ ~5.5K
> Gigabyte GA-H55M @ ~3.5.
> 2x2 GB Corsair DDR3 Ram @ ~2.2K
> 
> ...



Thanks, will look into this.



rajan1311 said:


> they are pretty expensive....start off at 7.9k....but then, that aint an issue for asingh



For a friend..! 



tkin said:


> What about the Zacate barebone from Zotac, or gigabyte??



Not pure HTPC, but similar in nature.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ok , then, how is this board different from the one you mentioned
> Intel® Desktop Board DP67BA - Overview
> 
> and for 2500k the info is not clear, as some features are not avl and again those same are  avl ......... compare the links below....
> ...



the board i mentioned is crossfire or sli compatible. good for futurerproofing. and i dont know of price of the board you mentioned. please tell??

and no. get a 2500k. clear choice if you will oc.




asingh said:


> Jaskanwar, just give me a basic HTPC rig greater than LGA775 and Intel.



topgear mentioned a ecxellent core i3 one.


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> Intel Core i3 540 @ ~5.5K
> Gigabyte GA-H55M @ ~3.5.
> 2x2 GB Corsair DDR3 Ram @ ~2.2K
> 
> ...



Okay, Jas. Singh, will look into this one.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2011)

okay Jas........ and what is a good mid range gfx card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

azaad shri a 6850 is good one. for 9.5k. below it is HD5770 for 7.5k.


----------



## asingh (Mar 12, 2011)

Jas also an i5 rig with 4 GB RAM, and minimal GPU which can run on one PEG. I seem to find i5 more future proofed than an i3. Will compare yours and TopGear's suggestions then.

Thanks.!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

sure - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500|
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500|
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5670 512MB|4500|no need of it if no gaming. no PEG
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700|
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900|
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500|
otherwise if overclocking then - 
Intel core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
Sapphire HD5670 @ 4.5k(must with p67)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2011)

so it would be this.......
Intel core i5 2500k @ 12k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
HD6850 for 9.5k
Corsair TX650W /750W
Ram.....4GB(8)...........which one  ?

would there be any chances of price slash in next quarter?

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

Buy SilverStone Power Supply | SilverStone SST ST75F P Power Supply

looks better however costly.........


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

^^yup.
ram - G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @ 2.5k
psu look for SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k or SeaSonic S12D 850 @ 7.2k onlyif you will crossfire in future, otherwise a corsair vx550w will suffice


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Jas....... last few queries......

I would be using atleast 2x1 TB hdds, with present 350gb one....... and may add another 4gb ram............... most probably no dual gfx, so are you sure vx550w would be sufficient......... as for atleast 5-6 yrs I don't want any hardware failure because of faulty selection.....( baaki kismat )....

so 1 stick of 4gb is good or 2x2gb........ 

and we forgot ups ........ there is some model around 5k in apc......I want the one with pure sine wave ........

/offtopic........ do you have any idea how setup a guest account with limited permissions (XP and Win 7) , eg., guest could have only access to internet and desktop and he may use other application.........however no access to any system modification or access to hdd's........ some kinda like this setup.....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2011)

^^possible in win7
not sure of XP


----------



## asingh (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sure -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any non-Intel boards available for the same..!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^possible in win7
> not sure of XP



how bro.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> Thanks Jas....... last few queries......
> 
> I would be using atleast 2x1 TB hdds, with present 350gb one....... and may add another 4gb ram............... most probably no dual gfx, so are you sure vx550w would be sufficient......... as for atleast 5-6 yrs I don't want any hardware failure because of faulty selection.....( baaki kismat )....
> 
> ...



yes corsair vx550w will be sufficient. if you are reluctant get a SeaSonic S12II 620.

get 2x2gb. i mentioned this one only.

no idea on ups and softwares



asingh said:


> Any non-Intel boards available for the same..!



actually that intel board is better than the Asus P8H67 M LE available at that price. performance almost same but features more. and no need to spend more on H67 boards.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2011)

^ so 2 sticks of 2gb each better to single 4gb stick..?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ so 2 sticks of 2gb each better to single 4gb stick..?



2x2 memory will run in dual channel mode. will be better.


----------



## varun kharb (Mar 13, 2011)

hey friends tell me is this rig ok or not
phenom 955be-7k
gigabyte 880 gma-4.5k
zebronics bijli with 450w psu
2gb kingston 1333-1k
1tb seagate-2.5k
22"led benq-8.5k
iball couple k&m-1.2k
i think this is the best rig for a budget of 25k
what do you all say
any changes will be welcomed....
thxxx in adv
and yeah i will be using onboard graphics for now so tell me any motherboard below 5k with best onboard graphics..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 2x2 memory will run in dual channel mode. will be better.



okay, and elsewhere you mentioned of z68 chipset........... so let's wait for mobo based on it.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 13, 2011)

varun kharb said:


> hey friends tell me is this rig ok or not
> phenom 955be-7k
> gigabyte 880 gma-4.5k
> zebronics bijli with 450w psu
> ...



looks decent. would suggest few changes 

1. get a better PSU. atleast a budget 400W PSU. should not cost you more than 2.5k
2. get atleast 4gig of RAM. if you are going to use win7, 2GB will not be enough
3. what about PSU?


----------



## varun kharb (Mar 13, 2011)

any help please friends its urgent

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

thxxxx buddy
so 4gb ram and a corsair 450w psu will work fine.right
and tell the motherboard with best onboard graphics under 5k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 14, 2011)

The one you selected (880GMA) is great.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ yep, there's nothing better winch comes under 5k than this.

@ *varun kharb* - get a corasir CX400/FSP Saga II 500 PSU @ ~2.5/2.2k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> okay, and elsewhere you mentioned of z68 chipset........... so let's wait for mobo based on it.



good idea.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I've couple of IDE HDDs lying around unused. They are in perfectly good condition & i'd like to use 'em for data storage, backup etc. So is there a way I can use 'em externally through maybe USB or eSata?


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ get 3.5 inch external IDE drive casing - this casings has USB interface and will cost you Rs.~350 ( I got one from techcom 3 years back and it's still working ).


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

^is there anything for esata like that??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes. Harder to find.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2011)

nah. not that hard to find. need something like this *www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzA0MjIx or get HDD bay which are more common these days but costs a bit more.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ get 3.54 inch external IDE drive casing - this casings has USB interface and will cost you Rs.~350 ( I got one from techcom 3 years back and it's still working ).


One of these?

USB To IDE/SATA Adapter - INR475.00

Zebronics - Miscellaneous - SATA/IDE to USB Adaptor

Sunbeam Sata Ide To Usb Adapter


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ Actually they are not adapters but they a box type USB to IDE enclosure - you have to fit the HDD once in it and after that it will look exactly like an external HDD.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok. I recieved my parcel today [CM Hyper 212+ & MSI N460GTX Cyclone GD5/OC] and while checking it all out, I found out that one corner of the cooler's backplate is bent. [Plz chk the attached pic]. So do I need to RMA the whole thing or can I just try to straighten it with plyer or something? Any info abt CM RMA?

Also with MSI Cyclone, I only received two power cables & none of the adapters [DVI to VGA & DVI to HDMI]. I'm still using my 6 years old 17" CRT, so until I buy DVI to VGA adapter, I won't be able to use the card!  So, how much does that adapter costs?

So damn frustrating!


----------



## Vishw (Mar 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Actually they are not adapters but they a box type USB to IDE enclosure - you have to fit the HDD once in it and after that it will look exactly like an external HDD.


I've three spare HDDs, so I'd prefer cable only, so that I can quickly swap 'em. Don't need the enclosure.


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Ok. I recieved my parcel today [CM Hyper 212+ & MSI N460GTX Cyclone GD5/OC] and while checking it all out, I found out that one corner of the cooler's backplate is bent. [Plz chk the attached pic]. So do I need to RMA the whole thing or can I just try to straighten it with plyer or something? Any info abt CM RMA?
> 
> Also with MSI Cyclone, I only received two power cables & none of the adapters [DVI to VGA & DVI to HDMI]. I'm still using my 6 years old 17" CRT, so until I buy DVI to VGA adapter, I won't be able to use the card!  So, how much does that adapter costs?
> 
> So damn frustrating!


Take a wrench to it, it just a metallic part to hold screws, try straighting it out first.

Adapter should cost anywhere between 200-350/-


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2011)

@ *Vishw* - where from you ordered that cooler and GFX card and who has shipped it to you ( courier name ) ?

For more than one HDD it's better to get adapters though to be honest I've never found those adapters in local market back then.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *Vishw* - where from you ordered that cooler and GFX card and who has shipped it to you (courier name)?
> 
> For more than one HDD it's better to get adapters though to be honest I've never found those adapters in local market back then.


I ordered both online from SMC & courier was DTDC. I'm also thinking of ordering Dell U2311H frm 'em in couple days coz of the price drop.

---------- Post added at 04:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 AM ----------

Update: I talked to SMC & they've agreed to send me a replacement backplate!


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2011)

Vishw said:


> I ordered both online from SMC & courier was DTDC. I'm also thinking of ordering Dell U2311H frm 'em in couple days coz of the price drop.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 AM ----------
> 
> Update: I talked to SMC & they've agreed to send me a replacement backplate!


Good, do you need to send the broken one back to them??


----------



## Vishw (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, first they said that I may send the product back to 'em and they'll replace it. I suggested 'em instead of replacing the whole product, just send me the new backplate only. Cause' rest of the parts are fine. So now they just want me to send clear image of the backplate so that they could match and send the same!


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

Vishw said:


> . I'm also thinking of ordering Dell U2311H frm 'em in couple days coz of the price drop.




Yeah, this LCD is a steal at that price, I got mine from SMC too (14k). Perfect for everything, including gaming. Other than that got GTX560 and X Mini Max 2 too from them.

I wish they had their branches here in pune. It's a pain to wait for the parcel.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, waiting is hard plus if there are probs with your products.. then more waiting for the replacements!

Pune is really poor when it comes to computer hardware. Many of 'em haven't even heard of Sandy Bridge. "Wo kya hai?" some of 'em asked me!
I was first interested in Philips LED monitors but I couldn't even find a single shop which keeps 'em.. same with Dell, they only sell laptops here!

Thank god for online shops!


----------



## Skud (Mar 17, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Yeah, waiting is hard plus if there are probs with your products.. then more waiting for the replacements!
> 
> Pune is really poor when it comes to computer hardware. Many of 'em haven't even heard of Sandy Bridge. "Wo kya hai?" some of 'em asked me!
> I was first interested in Philips LED monitors but I couldn't even find a single shop which keeps 'em.. same with Dell, they only sell laptops here!
> ...



Some comfort that sitting at Patna!!! And whatever available is hugely overpriced, God knows why   

And yes, thanks for the online shops.    Otherwise it would have been a real pain in the butt to plan and buy everything every time I go to home to Kolkata.


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Yeah, waiting is hard plus if there are probs with your products.. then more waiting for the replacements!
> 
> Pune is really poor when it comes to computer hardware. Many of 'em haven't even heard of Sandy Bridge. "Wo kya hai?" some of 'em asked me!
> I was first interested in Philips LED monitors but I couldn't even find a single shop which keeps 'em.. same with Dell, they only sell laptops here!
> ...


Philips ambilight monitors?? That is some sweet stuff.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah! Philips has some amazing monitors at decent prices, but no shop in Pune keeps 'em. Also I couldn't find any online shop selling 'em.

Btw, abt the Hyper 212, I found a small, thin brownish paper within the package. Is that for removing old TIM?


----------



## tkin (Mar 19, 2011)

Vishw said:


> Yeah! Philips has some amazing monitors at decent prices, but no shop in Pune keeps 'em. Also I couldn't find any online shop selling 'em.
> 
> Btw, abt the Hyper 212, I found a small, thin brownish paper within the package. Is that for removing old TIM?


Maybe!!! Nut sure.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Mar 19, 2011)

Smc vala sahi banda hai baat vaigrah karne me, par vo lutt ta bahut hai, har item mahangi deta hai, there r only a few components dat r cheap @ smc delhi nehru palace., 
sahi kaha mere maalik.


----------



## Skud (Mar 19, 2011)

Guys please check this and suggest:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/137918-pc-my-parents-within-rs-20000-a.html


----------



## pankaj818283 (Mar 25, 2011)

hi guys, suggest me a good overclockable processor upto 11k


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

i5 2500k - 11K


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> i5 2500k - 11K


It can't be overclocked.

Guy above, get AMD phenom 1100t.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ err - what ! core i5 2500k can be OCed if _pankaj818283_ gets a P67 mobo


----------



## tkin (Mar 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ err - what ! core i5 2500k can be OCed if _pankaj818283_ gets a P67 mobo


The base clock is still locked, but multiplier oc'ing is achievable, thats what I meant to say, but it doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## pankaj818283 (Mar 26, 2011)

guys i have 6870 twiin forpzr with 650W coler maste now i need performance , and no compromise on performance,

also important thing the case of temprature, i need stable overclocking with good temp. handling capability of procc,

intel is little behind on overclocking i guess, than amd vs intel which will be d right


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

exactly what do you want?


----------



## pankaj818283 (Mar 26, 2011)

performance on gaming with more ghz on proc,


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

so do you want a processor for gaming right?
and you'll have to buy a motherboard too
it would be good if you create your own thread


----------



## pankaj818283 (Mar 26, 2011)

ya you got it suggest me hare


----------



## samaresh7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Can any one suggest me how to deal with shopkeepers of kolkata chandi market because the quote very high price to unknown peoples!


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ take a look at here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/98253-hardware-price-check-kolkata.html



tkin said:


> The base clock is still locked, but multiplier oc'ing is achievable, thats what I meant to say, but it doesn't matter I guess.



got it buddy .



pankaj818283 said:


> guys i have 6870 twiin forpzr with 650W coler maste now i need performance , and no compromise on performance,
> 
> also important thing the case of temprature, i need stable overclocking with good temp. handling capability of procc,
> 
> intel is little behind on overclocking i guess, than amd vs intel which will be d right



you are wrong - actually intel cpus FTW! ( read SBs ) when it comes to OCing and a core i7 2600K can be oced more tha 5Ghz.

For you the best comb would be Intel Core i7 2600K + Asus ASUS P8P67 PRO

This combo will cost you around 25-26K


----------



## constantine (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! its been ages since i logged on to this forum ! great to see Topgear and tkin havent stopped ! where's Nvidiageek? You guys have thought me a lot over the years ! And finally i come close to a purchase . next month or so . So i ask you guys i5 760  and MSI p55 GD45 , Cosair XMS3 3x2gb, and a second hand EVGA GTX 260 sp216 2gb , CM extreme power supply 700w or CM GX 650 (confused ? ) and benq 24" 2420HD , Tempest EVO (available in bangalore ?) . This is what i configured - budget around 50 k i'm guessing . What say ? any changes you recommend ?  
Please help ! BTW - i5 2500k ,havent researched sandy bridge so give me the low down? and i5 2500k with gtx 260 better than i5 760 with gtx 260 ?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 30, 2011)

constantine, ya Sandy Bridge is way better than any previous generation processors..from AMD or Intel. 2500K will offer much better performance than a Core i5 760. SO go for it. Get a 2500K @ 11.6K and an Intel or ASUS P67 based mobo @ 8 to 9K. Sandy Vridge processors are hell of a overclocker too. You can get past 4 GHz with just the stock cooler.
And regarding your power supply query...don't get CM Extreme series PSUs at all, no matter what their rating is..700W or 1000W. Also try to avoid CX series if you are not in budget constarint.
Get a Corsiar VX 550, more than enough.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

core i5 2500K is better than 7xx series anyday just make sure to get a good P67 mobo with B3 stepping - like asus P8P67 pro @ 9.5K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.20 GHz Review - Page 1/12 | techPowerUp

available for 5k at smc.


----------



## Skud (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys, how is Microtek UPS? At Patna I am getting a 800VA for 2550/- whereas APC 650VA will cost me 3700/- and 800VA is around 5500/-.


----------



## constantine (Mar 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> core i5 2500K is better than 7xx series anyday just make sure to get a good P67 mobo with B3 stepping - like asus P8P67 pro @ 9.5K





Cilus said:


> constantine, ya Sandy Bridge is way better than any previous generation processors..from AMD or Intel. 2500K will offer much better performance than a Core i5 760. SO go for it. Get a 2500K @ 11.6K and an Intel or ASUS P67 based mobo @ 8 to 9K. Sandy Vridge processors are hell of a overclocker too. You can get past 4 GHz with just the stock cooler.
> And regarding your power supply query...don't get CM Extreme series PSUs at all, no matter what their rating is..700W or 1000W. Also try to avoid CX series if you are not in budget constarint.
> Get a Corsiar VX 550, more than enough.



Thanks guys ! 
now Clius , 550w is enough for the whole rig with a gtx 260 ? are you sure ? and any reason to avoid the CM GX series ? i hear they are good .


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ 450W is enough. GX series is not good at all. build quality problem. better be safe with a Seasonic PSU (or Corsair).

Piyush's GX developed problem & also JonnyGuru rated it really low.


----------



## constantine (Mar 31, 2011)

Woah ! and here i was thinking CM GX would be a worthy buy ! Thanks god i came back to this forum !  

Sam , could you give me the prices of seasonic or corsair ? and 450w ? are you serious ? Mann ! my friend has a 260 and he has a Zebronics 700w platinum . so i assumed .... but 450 w ? Phew !  I'll go for 550w just to be sure though. 

Topgear , what about Asus P8H67-V ? does it have B3 stepping ? and any other mobos you recommend ?

What about Tagan PSU's ? any good ? cause 600w costs only 4.2k or so .


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

Seasonic S12II 520w Bronze @ 4250

Seasonic S12II 620w Bronze @ 5550



constantine said:


> Sam , could you give me the prices of seasonic or corsair ? and 450w ? are you serious ? Mann ! my friend has a 260 and he has a Zebronics 700w platinum . so i assumed .... but 450 w ? Phew !  I'll go for 550w just to be sure though.


Corsair VX450 is better than Zebronics 700w Platinum. 



constantine said:


> Topgear , what about Asus P8H67-V ? does it have B3 stepping ? and any other mobos you recommend ?


Refer this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...entify-asus-new-b3-revision-motherboards.html



constantine said:


> What about Tagan PSU's ? any good ? cause 600w costs only 4.2k or so .


Tagan is very good and reliable.  But I'll prefer a Seasonic or Corsair PSU.


----------



## constantine (Mar 31, 2011)

ico , Thanks man ! and i guess i'll go with Tagan , cheap and reliable you say , price caught my eye !  

Now about the UPS - do i have to go for APC ? what about the local brands ?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 31, 2011)

Tagan is really good brand. And one thing, for handling a system yours, don't get fooled by just checking just the watage of the PSU. There are other things to check like the quality of the materials, efficiency, in what conditions they can provide their quoted performance and how good they are to handle non-friendly conditions like high stress or voltage/current fluctuations.

Corsiar PSUs are almost like king if you consider these factors. VX 450 can provide enough juice to your system which a Cooler Master Extreme 600W can't.
I warned you about the CX series because although their build quality is better than the CM Extreme or some other competitions, their operation range in full potential is within 40 degree Celciaus. Over that their efficiency and power supply capability decreases. Over 40 degree a 500W CX is less effective than a VX450.


----------



## constantine (Mar 31, 2011)

Also please suggest a good CPU cooler under 3 k . 

I am talking about  this Tagan PSU , What do you think ? 
TheITWares - Tagan TG-600-U37

Or i could go for the Seasonic 520.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

constantine said:


> Mann ! my friend has a 260 and he has a Zebronics 700w platinum . so i assumed .... but 450 w ? Phew !  I'll go for 550w just to be sure though.



thats the problem. Corsair & Seasonic can offer 10-15% more than they are rated it under load. whereas local brands like Zebronics & iBall go up as soon as you touch 70-75% load. and so they are priced accordingly. 700W local PSU @ 1.5k 

a 450W unit will do but if you have budget, get Corsair VX550W or the 1st one ico suggested. solid unit.



constantine said:


> Now about the UPS - do i have to go for APC ? what about the local brands ?



800VA APC will offer good backup but its priced really high in some shops (online). so @ 3.5-4k, its worth it. 



Cilus said:


> Corsiar PSUs are almost like king if you consider these factors. VX 450 can provide enough juice to your system which a Cooler Master Extreme 600W can't.



in short, Cooler Master extreme power is a timebomb. stress it or not, mostly it goes up. but some are good. but better not to play with one's luck. even if its under warranty, CM may refuse to replace it & spikes from crappy exploding PSU will surely take out hard drive or something else.



Cilus said:


> I warned you about the CX series because although their build quality is better than the CM Extreme or some other competitions, their operation range in full potential is within 40 degree Celciaus. Over that their efficiency and power supply capability decreases. Over 40 degree a 500W CX is less effective than a VX450.



actually CX stops at 430W. its their limit. budget section


----------



## constantine (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks sam , 800VA huh ? Hmm .. the thing is i only need a back up or around 15 mins or so , when the power goes. just to save and shut down . 650 / 600 VA , some i ball or something would do right ? 

And PSU - i'll keep my options as Seasonic 520 and Tagan 600 ( once one of you confirm it to be a good buy ) 

Also i noticed most people go for gskill ripjaws , i'm going for corsair XMS3 6 gig its good for oc right ? and i dont plan on oc'ing to 5 or so , 4.5 max . 

Also i found this 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR GS600 Gaming Series 600W Power Supply , how is it ? 

And CM hyper 212 , still bang for buck ? or would you suggest any other ?

Another thing , the friend i mentioned with the ZEB 700w , what UPS would you suggest?  his needs are the same as mine . 15 mins of back up is plenty.


----------



## asingh (Apr 1, 2011)

^^
Get an APC UPS, and sleep/game in peace.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 1, 2011)

> actually CX stops at 430W. its their limit. budget section



Actually Sam, CX series has PSu upto 600W. Here is the link from Techshop.in for CX600.


----------



## constantine (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay PSU done !  unless you suggest the corsasir gs 600w . 

now A cheaper UPS please ? and a CPU cooler .  

btw anyone using NZXT M59 , price ? or Vulcan ? Also know any NZXT dealer in SP road ( bangalore) ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

constantine said:


> Okay PSU done !  unless you suggest the corsasir gs 600w .
> 
> now A cheaper UPS please ? and a CPU cooler .





constantine said:


> Thanks sam , 800VA huh ? Hmm .. the thing is i only need a back up or around 15 mins or so , when the power goes. just to save and shut down . 650 / 600 VA , some i ball or something would do right ?



cheaper UPS available but may fail to offer 15min backup & also battery dies as soon as warranty period is over. so get APC. if you are little short on budget get VX450. 



constantine said:


> btw anyone using NZXT M59 , price ? or Vulcan ? Also know any NZXT dealer in SP road ( bangalore) ?



i am using one. looks good but terrible cable management. don't waste your money on M59.



constantine said:


> Another thing , the friend i mentioned with the ZEB 700w , what UPS would you suggest?  his needs are the same as mine . 15 mins of back up is plenty.



same. APC 800VA or i think numeric 1000VA too is a good buy but peace of mind with APC.



Cilus said:


> Actually Sam, CX series has PSu upto 600W. Here is the link from Techshop.in for CX600.



thanks a lot for the link Cilus. i thought 430W was the max for CX series.


----------



## constantine (Apr 1, 2011)

Sam , Thanks man ! and Fine ! i'll go for 800va APC .  

and i see you are using a FSP saga II , how is it ? and Tagan 600 w u37 ? and corsair gs 600 ? cause it's pretty cheap . 

And no to M59 , Vulcan hope i get it . Else any other suggestions ?  

Also a CPU cooler please , cause i thought of going for CM hyper 212 +.

And is this the APC one you are talking about ? 
APC Back UPS 800VA - Model BR 800Y-IN â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

And is this the APC one you are talking about ? 
APC Back UPS 800VA - Model BR 800Y-IN â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

well, I'd avoid FSP Saga II and Corsair GS series if I had your budget.

I'd still go strictly for Seasonic or Corsair VX/TX/HX over Tagan too. Tagan is very good, but Seasonic/Corsair are my personal favourites.


----------



## constantine (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks ico , I'll keep in mind Seasonic and Tagan cause availability in bangalore is not the same as that in mumbai . I'm sure i'll get Tagan here .


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2011)

For nvidia GTX 560 which smps is will be suited?
My config
Intel C2D E7300
MSI P-45 Neo 3 Fr
2.5 gb of DDR2  ram 
WD 500GB sata HDD
SEagate 160 Gb IDE
Dvd-rw


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> For nvidia GTX 560 which smps is will be suited?
> My config
> Intel C2D E7300
> MSI P-45 Neo 3 Fr
> ...



*Seasonic S12II 520w* @ 4250 or *Corsair VX550* @ 4700.

Corsair VX450 will run it fine, but I always suggest things with a little bit of headroom.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks....


----------



## tkin (Apr 2, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> For nvidia GTX 560 which smps is will be suited?
> My config
> Intel C2D E7300
> MSI P-45 Neo 3 Fr
> ...


How come you have 2.5GB Ram? A 2GB and a 512MB module? get rid of that 512MB one and get another 2GB While you can.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

No... 1Gbx2 and 512 mb
How much 2gb ddr2 cost?


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ around ~1.5K


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

ico said:


> well, I'd avoid FSP Saga II and Corsair GS series if I had your budget.



yup. jumping from Seasonic 520 all the way to FSP Saga II 500W.



constantine said:


> and i see you are using a FSP saga II , how is it ? and Tagan 600 w u37 ? and corsair gs 600 ? cause it's pretty cheap .



FSP Saga II series is for budget users. as my rig doesn't needs anything above 250-300W, a 400W unit was just for me. but with a heavy card, don't consider FSP Saga II series until you are on shoestring budget.

yes i was talking about that 800VA & as you can see, a 1100VA UPS from APC comes cheap.


----------



## constantine (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm ... pretty good prie for a 1.1kva. Thanks sam. 

Now all i need are cabinet and cpu cooler suggestions.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2011)

^^ what's the budget for those ??


----------



## constantine (Apr 3, 2011)

budgets , cabinet around 3-4 k and CPU cooler 2-3k .


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2011)

Get a CM 690 II around ~5K and CM Hyper N520 @ ~2K


----------



## constantine (Apr 5, 2011)

CM 690 II - i dodnt like the cabinet , looks plain . plus its around 5 - 6 k . need something within 4 k . But The CPU cooler , Nice ! thanks !


----------



## Vishw (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally my U2311H is here! Man, its huge compare to my previous LG Flatron 17" CRT! 
SMC also sent replacement backplate for Hyper 212 plus. So now, finally I'll be able to finish my build!


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 5, 2011)

constantine said:


> CM 690 II - i dodnt like the cabinet , looks plain . plus its around 5 - 6 k . need something within 4 k . But The CPU cooler , Nice ! thanks !



where are you from? me planning to sell my HAF 922...


----------



## constantine (Apr 5, 2011)

I am from bangalore . how much you planning to sell it for ? and i am not planning to make a purchase right now . might take a month or so .


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 5, 2011)

nice...me too from bangalore...just let me know when you want it...i have not been using my rig for months now,so was planning to sell it off...


----------



## constantine (Apr 6, 2011)

So i walked down to SP road today ... i have a few questions . 

NZXT Vulcan is not available but Guardian 921 and Tempest EVO are although he said he could get Vulcan . So thoughts ? Guardian and Vulcan arent priced too far off. 

UPS problems - Numeric unavailable , APC is available but expensive and microtek is also available - looks good , dual battery it seems - 800 va - 2.5k and 1kva - 3.4k 

Asus p8h67 with B3 stepping unavailable as of now ,  intel mobo costs 6 k . not sure if its dh67bl or dh67cl . how good are the intel ones for OC ? 

i5 2500k - 11.5k and i7 2600k is also available. What's the price of the i7 ? 


Also GTX 470 or GTX 560 ti ? 

Now all these changes cause - the entire config came to 51k i still have some left so i thought why not get more ?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

Microteck is a decent brand. Our forum member src07 is using the 1 KVA with his Core i5 2400, Intel H67, 8 GB DDR3 and HD 6850 card and it provides him backup for 35 to 40 min. It has 2 Years of warranty as per as i remember.


----------



## constantine (Apr 6, 2011)

Also, G skill Ripjaws 1600 mhz 4 gb , do they cost 2.5 k ? or 3.2k ? Cause the Asus p8h67 mobos below 7k have 2 RAM slots where as the Intel mobos have 4slots . so ... if the dh67bl/cl are just as good as the Asus mobos for OC as well then i could go for those . inputs please ?

Thanks Clius , Will get microtek and will suggest the same for a friend .


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Microteck is a decent brand. Our forum member src07 is using the 1 KVA with his Core i5 2400, Intel H67, 8 GB DDR3 and HD 6850 card and it provides him backup for 35 to 40 min. It has 2 Years of warranty as per as i remember.



Tempting. Does anybody has any idea about its longevity? I mean can a 800VA survive for 5 years? I have seen a couple of Microtek breaking down much earlier in our office.


----------



## constantine (Apr 7, 2011)

Aaah Skud , what do you suggest now ? :[

And i see you are using a Benq 2420 HD - how good is it ? why the crossed fingers ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2011)

constantine said:


> So i walked down to SP road today ... i have a few questions .
> 
> NZXT Vulcan is not available but Guardian 921 and Tempest EVO are although he said he could get Vulcan . So thoughts ? Guardian and Vulcan arent priced too far off.
> 
> ...



Core i7 2600K costs around ~16.2K and for gfx card either get GTX560Ti or GTX 570 



constantine said:


> Also, G skill Ripjaws 1600 mhz 4 gb , do they cost 2.5 k ? or 3.2k ? Cause the Asus p8h67 mobos below 7k have 2 RAM slots where as the Intel mobos have 4slots . so ... if the dh67bl/cl are just as good as the Asus mobos for OC as well then i could go for those . inputs please ?



Ripjaws 1600Mhz 4GB Kit was 2.5k at primeabgb and regarding mobo no H67 chipset based mobo supports OCing of SB K series cpus.

If you want to OC you better get i5 2500k/i7 2600K along with some P67 chipset based mobo or wait for Z68 chiipset mobos to be released


----------



## constantine (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Topgear, and Corsair XMS 3 4gig stick costs 2.5k , confirmed .  

and i have to go for a p67 huh ? costs 10k+ ! Well atleast the have Sli support and USB 3.0 ! oh and are there any intel p67 mobos ? cause i didnt find any on itdepot or itwares or techshop . guess i'll have to go with i5 2500k itself .  

And roughly how far off is i5 2500k from i7 2600k (performance -wise) ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 7, 2011)

constantine said:


> Aaah Skud , what do you suggest now ? :[
> 
> And i see you are using a Benq 2420 HD - how good is it ? why the crossed fingers ?



Very Good if you are not a graphics pro.


----------



## constantine (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm looking at HD gaming , i guess it will do or would you suggest the Benq 22" LED ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

@constantine
whats the confusion about?


----------



## Skud (Apr 7, 2011)

constantine said:


> I'm looking at HD gaming , i guess it will do or would you suggest the Benq 22" LED ?



Definitely. Screen size depends on your budget and desk space. I was eying for a 23" inch Samsung P2350 but as it was not available locally and online prices were closer to the G2420HD, I just ended up going for the larger screen.


----------



## constantine (Apr 7, 2011)

Skud ,Thanks , Plenty of desk space available here , currently occupied by a crappy crt monitor (ironically benq) !  

@piyush - none now !  

Guess i have it all figured out now ! It just a matter of time  damn mobo sent me back a few thousand .  hope there are heavy price drops soon !


----------



## C Srinivas kumar (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi

I want to buy an assembled desktop . with budget range 20k to 25 k.
My use would be for Gaming and movies .
so plz suggest me some configs.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

^^can you make a thread and fill this form to ease things up?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## vinayan (Apr 7, 2011)

i believe this forum and other sticky forums should be locked inorder that users post their own threads..


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2011)

constantine said:


> Thanks Topgear, and Corsair XMS 3 4gig stick costs 2.5k , confirmed .
> 
> and i have to go for a p67 huh ? costs 10k+ ! Well atleast the have Sli support and USB 3.0 ! oh and are there any intel p67 mobos ? cause i didnt find any on itdepot or itwares or techshop . guess i'll have to go with i5 2500k itself .
> 
> And roughly how far off is i5 2500k from i7 2600k (performance -wise) ?



If you're only talking about gaming then not much as these two OCs fairly well and is neck to neck.


----------



## constantine (Apr 8, 2011)

It pure gaming for now and in a few months animation . but the problem is i cant go for i7 now as my mobo price just jumped up 6 k ! but i checked OCClub and performance wise i5 is a hell of a lot , bang for buck wise . wish i could go for the i7 though


----------



## tkin (Apr 8, 2011)

constantine said:


> It pure gaming for now and in a few months animation . but the problem is i cant go for i7 now as my mobo price just jumped up 6 k ! but i checked OCClub and performance wise i5 is a hell of a lot , bang for buck wise . wish i could go for the i7 though


Well, for gaming its ok, but for animation and other media rendering the 2600k with HT is a sure bliss.


----------



## constantine (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm .. okay ,thanks!, hope i can squeeze in a lil more and go for the 2600k !  might happen


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ that would be best


----------



## itisravishankar (Apr 14, 2011)

I need 10 low-power and low-cost systems for my office. These will only be used for office applications and internet and such (no gaming/media-editing).

I found the reviews for AMD E-350 to be quite good, at least it appeared better than Atom to me. Are there any nettops/systems available in India based on the platform? And what is their price? Or where the different parts can be found so I can get them assembled myself?


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 18, 2011)

Well it is very costly atm. It is being sold as proccy+mobo bundle like Atom. MSI & GigaByte ones are going for 8.3k and an cheaper Asus one costing 6.5k.


----------



## itisravishankar (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay. What are the prices of Atom/Ion based nettops (retail)?


----------



## vindance1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Friends,

i have an urgent question. i just ordered :

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3R-B3
Intel Core i5 2400
Sapphire HD6850
Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2
CM Elite 430
Logitech mx518 mouse + Razer Goliathus-Fragged Standard Mouse Pad-Control
Benq G2420 Monitor

from SMC International.

for PSU I ordered:
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply
but they are saying that it is insufficient and I should go for either:
Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W@Rs.2910
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W@Rs.8900
Corsair Power 650TX@Rs.6500

should i stick with the one i have ordered i.e: FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply
or should i opt for any one they are suggesting. (They are convincing very hard for coolermaster).

also would you recommend any changes in this configuration.

Pllllzzzzzzzzz plzzzzz plzzzzzz reply.


----------



## Skud (Apr 22, 2011)

Config is good and I think your PSU is also OK. AND, *don't go for CM Extreme series.*

For cabinet, you can also look for NZXT Gamma.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

@ *vindance1* - stick with FSP SAGA II 500W - it will be able to handle your rig easily.

your rest of the config also balanced properly and get Cm Elite 430 - my personal favorite 

BTW, how much your paying all those components - if possible post the excat price of each components separately .


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2011)

vindance1,
why did u go for a P67 with a non k proccy i.e i5-2400. 
And what are the prices of each of these you got it for.
Why dont u get Corsair VX-550 at 4.5k. It will be sufficient for ur rig.
In any case avoid eXtreme CM series.


----------



## vindance1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Friends,

@Skud - I will have to change my PSU since "fsp saga II is not good for a cabby that has bottom psu placement" (Jaskanwar Singh shared the insight. thanks a lot buddy)


@topgear & saswat23 - 
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 Rs 10600 (which i am changing to one of below, since i wont overclock)
	Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL @Rs.5,600.00, or
        Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1) Socket 1155 @Rs.5500

Gskill Sandy Bridge 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2 @ Rs. 5300 (which i am changing to below, as my new MB wont support more than 1333Mhz)
        Gskill[ Ripjaws ] DDR3-1333(PC3 10666)(4Gx1) * 2 @Rs.4500

FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply (which i am planning to change to one of below)
	Corsair Power CX400W @Rs.2800, or
	Corsair Power 650TX @Rs.6500

MSI R6850 PM2D1GD5 Graphics Card @Rs.9900
Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse @Rs.1360
Benq G2420 Monitor @Rs.10900
Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU @Rs.9700
Cooler Master Elite 430 NormalRC-430K-KKN3 @Rs.2475
Seagate 500 GB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD @Rs.1750
Razer Goliathus-Fragged Standard Mouse Pad-Control (Size: Alpha) @Rs650


@Everybody - guys kindly help me decide with the power supply and motherboard as mentioned above (those are the only choices I have).

Also I am a little confused with the graphics card. should I opt for MSI R 6950 2PM2D2GD5 Graphics Card @Rs.15600, instead. I play only RTS and not that much into gaming. but still if it is better value for money I can go for it. *I wont be adding any cooling devices for sure, so kindly keep temp into account while suggesting*

This is going to be my last system I purchase. I dont have any plans of upgrading or overclocking or crossfiring.

sorry for the long post and thanks a lot for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *vindance1* - stick with FSP SAGA II 500W - it will be able to handle your rig easily.
> 
> your rest of the config also balanced properly and get Cm Elite 430 - my personal favorite



but FSP Saga II have short cables & CM Elite 430 is bottom mounted PSU. not advised. Jassy & me both faced same problem.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2011)

vindance1, most of the prices you have shared is actually higher than the street price. THe Mouse pad is available @ Rs 500, 500 GB hdd is actually RS 1600.

Regarding PSU, since you are opting for a HD 6850, I think you can go for the Corsair GS series PSU. The GS 600W will cost around 4K and it is even good for a Crossfire setting for HD 6850. It offers 48 Amp to the 12 V rail and can provide 574W on it. It is also 80+ certified and comes with 3 Yrs warranty. Recently my friend has bought one and using it with his 6850. The build quality is also top notch.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cilus said:


> vindance1, most of the prices you have shared is actually higher than the street price. THe Mouse pad is available @ Rs 500, 500 GB hdd is actually RS 1600.
> 
> Regarding PSU, since you are opting for a HD 6850, I think you can go for the Corsair GS series PSU. The GS 600W will cost around 4K and it is even good for a Crossfire setting for HD 6850. It offers 48 Amp to the 12 V rail and can provide 574W on it. It is also 80+ certified and comes with 3 Yrs warranty. Recently my friend has bought one and using it with his 6850. The build quality is also top notch.



most of the prices what vidance1 shared to us is correct, cause hardware prices varies from place to place, little price difference is normal.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> but FSP Saga II have short cables & CM Elite 430 is bottom mounted PSU. not advised. Jassy & me both faced same problem.



I thought about the power requirements only but I don't know if FSP SAGA II 500W has short cables or not - read about your issue with FSP PSU before but forgot about it 

one of our forum member *narendra4u* is claiming FSP Saga II 500W will work with cabintes which has PSU placement at the bottom :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/139651-cpu-25k-rendering.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/138468-overheating.html

BTW, found Seasonic 520W PowerSupply (S12II-520) @ only 3.6K - at this price the PSu is a steal and considering the quality of Seasonic and rating of the PSU this one is a must buy IMO 

Theitdepot - Seasonic 520W PowerSupply (S12II-520)


----------



## pankaj818283 (May 10, 2011)

Hi guys. Dual channel vs single channel  memory which will perform batter?????????


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Dual channel will perform better than single channel.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

pankaj818283 said:


> Hi guys. Dual channel vs single channel  memory which will perform batter?????????



Dual Channel will be better


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 3, 2011)

50K Budget Config. Plz suggest any changes required.
Intel Core i5-2400 3.1Ghz
ASUS P8P67 B3
MSI Nvidia Geforce 460 1GB GTX CYCLONE
CORSAIR XMS3 2x2GB RAM
Western Digital 1TB Green HDD
LG LED E2040T Monitor
LG DVD Writer
Corsair PSU CX 600
Cooler Master Elite 430
Microsoft PS2 keyboard mouse
Altec bxr1220 2.0 speakers
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus cooler


----------



## Skud (Jun 3, 2011)

Change the following:-

1. SMPS to Corsair GS600.
2. Speakers to Logitech Z313

And any particular reason to go for that graphics card? Otherwise you may look for Radeon 6850/6870.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> 50K Budget Config. Plz suggest any changes required.
> Intel Core i5-2400 3.1Ghz
> ASUS P8P67 B3
> MSI Nvidia Geforce 460 1GB GTX CYCLONE
> ...



Y r u gettin a P67 mobo for a non-k proccy.?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 3, 2011)

go for MSI GTX 460 Hawk or MSI HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition or any reference HD 6870.

No need to expense so much on a p67 mobo where you are only getting a non K processor, so better get a h67 mobo like Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H Rs. 7K & get a Corsair VX 550 & HD 6870


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> Change the following:-
> 
> 1. SMPS to Corsair GS600.
> 2. Speakers to Logitech Z313
> ...



Awesome speaker man!! Just read the review and saw unboxing of it. Done. How much price difference in CX and GS 600?

For the graphics card, I did consider xfx HD 6850 which costs approx 11k, Out of budget already with UPS I'm going to buy but you would go with MSI over sapphire wouldn't you?!



MegaMind said:


> Y r u gettin a P67 mobo for a non-k proccy.?



P67 motherboards aren't just for k processors correct? Since I may be OC'ing after a year or two I'm going with this particular mobo


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

^^U hav to get 2500k if u r OCing..



piedpiper said:


> How much price difference in CX and GS 600?


GS600 - 4K


piedpiper said:


> For the graphics card, I did consider xfx HD 6850 which costs approx 11k, Out of budget already with UPS I'm going to buy but you would go with MSI over sapphire wouldn't you?!



Sapphire 6850 - 9.5K


----------



## Skud (Jun 3, 2011)

@OP, please post price of individual components.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 3, 2011)

Core i5-2400 Overclocks 800-900MHz. What are you saying??

Ok so this should be fine.
Intel Core i5-2400 ----------------9500
ASUS P8P67 B3-------------------10500
MSI 460 GTX CYCLONE------------10000 
CORSAIR XMS3 2x2GB-------------2300
Western Digital Green 1TB---------2500 
LG LED E2040T--------------------6000
LG DVD Writer --------------------900
Corsair PSU GS600----------------4000
Cooler Master Elite 430------------2500
Microsoft keyboard mouse---------700
Logitech Speaker Z313------------1500
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus-------1800

TOTAL---------------------------52200

And a UPS??


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 3, 2011)

IMO spending 20K on P67+non k proccy is not vfm...
Either get,
1. 2500K+MSI P67A GD55 ~ 20K
OR
2. 2400+Intel DH67BL ~ 15K


----------



## tkin (Jun 3, 2011)

piedpiper said:


> Core i5-2400 Overclocks 800-900MHz. What are you saying??
> 
> Ok so this should be fine.
> Intel Core i5-2400 ----------------9500
> ...


2400 has locked multiplier, yes it will oc but the 2500k can hit 5.8Ghz theoretically over 4Ghz max of 2400.

Config is nice, my 2c:

1. Drop the P67 and get a H67 if you plan to use the 2400, or get the P67 if you get a k proccy with it as well.

2. Drop the GTX460 cyclone, try to get the 6870, if you prefer nVidia then try to get the newly launched gtx560(not the ti model).

3. WD green had issues and also a slow hdd, not recommended for OS use, only for pure storage, so get the WD blue or Seagate 1TB.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ that's what I already advised


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 3, 2011)

Aaah!! I liked P8P67. Procy and mobo are one time investment, you don't often change them not at least for 2-3 years so i went for P67. Anyway I will think about it, I still have a month to change my mind.


----------



## ssengupta (Jun 3, 2011)

Then also get the 2500k instead of 2400.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 3, 2011)

I think, the motherboard price can be reduced by 1K by going for the *MSI P67A-GD55*, available @ 9.4K in SMC. This motherboard offers all the features of a good P67 mobo in a very less price. It has support for both SLI and CF, 4 SATA III, 4 USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 3, 2011)

hey 
as said 





> megamind
> 
> 
> > 2. 2400+Intel DH67BL ~ 15K



the price as per day before yesterday i had offer for the price Rs.13500/- at Vijawayada...

so do have check before purchase...

i am tooo hunting for the above but thinking to go for i7-2600k+Combo mobo..May be in this month or next month confirmed..

thank you guys... happy computing...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2011)

> = vkattungathe price as per day before yesterday i had offer for the price Rs.13500/- at Vijawayada...


 Thats just bout right price....Its definitely lesser than 15k


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 4, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I think, the motherboard price can be reduced by 1K by going for the *MSI P67A-GD55*, available @ 9.4K in SMC. This motherboard offers all the features of a good P67 mobo in a very less price. It has support for both SLI and CF, 4 SATA III, 4 USB 3.0 ports.



How about this?
I will go with Asus P8P67 and would degrade my Card to xfx HD 5770. This way i can save few 

bucks for the board
Sorry for this, I am not disregarding anyone here but its just that I'm in love with the Asus. This board is just perfect. Its not like I am blindly going with it, I have read reviews everywhere in fact more than I should be studying for the exam. My friend recently bought a 9500GT 1GB card which runs everything smoothly @ 900 resolution. There isn't a lot directx11 game coming out. Battlefield doest support dx10 so the game developers cannot rule out the 10 version I suppose. Even if 5770 supports for 2 years would be more than enough.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Since you are gonna use 20" display (1600X900), I think HD 5770 is enough. By the way, right now AMD has re-branded the HD 5770 and 5750 with 6770 and 6750 with the added support of HD3D and Bluray3D support. So get the Sapphire HD 6770 @ 7.1K.
But if you want a little more horse power, get Zotac GTX 460 768 MB, available @ 8.4K, better than HD 6770.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 4, 2011)

Sure mate.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ You can also consider getting a Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 5, 2011)

What 6790 for just 8k :O I will read the review today itself


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2011)

But Topgear, isn't GTX 460 768 MB is little more powerful than HD 6790?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 5, 2011)

GTX 460 768MB is 5% faster than a reference HD 6790


----------



## Skud (Jun 5, 2011)

And 5% costlier too...


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 15, 2011)

what is the price of msi gtx 560 ti hawx and msi 6950 twin frozr iii power edition/OC


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> And 5% costlier too...



While *consuming 10-15% more power* 



darth_vader1280 said:


> what is the price of msi gtx 560 ti hawx and msi 6950 twin frozr iii power edition/OC



Welcome to TDF! 

msi gtx 560Ti Hawx @14.5k

msi HD 6950 TF III PE @ 15.9K

Prices from smcinternational.in


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

At smc its 14500 and 15990 respectively with free shipping. 

Mukherjee just beats me. 

And welcome to TDF darth_vader1280...


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> At smc its 14500 and 15990 respectively with free shipping.
> 
> Mukherjee just beats me.
> 
> And welcome to TDF darth_vader1280...



Friends never beat each other...they walk along


----------



## constantine (Jun 15, 2011)

MSI gtx560 ti hawk or MSI HD6950 TF III PE - for animation , rendering and gaming ( All in equal amounts . ) ? ( monitor size - 22" or 24" , procc - i7 2600k - if required ) 

I've been getting mixed replies everywhere else , you guys generally seem to be on the same page . so help ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Friends never beat each other...they walk along



Thanks buddy. 



constantine said:


> MSI gtx560 ti hawk or MSI HD6950 TF III PE - for animation , rendering and gaming ( All in equal amounts . ) ? ( monitor size - 22" or 24" , procc - i7 2600k - if required )
> 
> I've been getting mixed replies everywhere else , you guys generally seem to be on the same page . so help ?




3D Animation and rendering for fun, learning or serious business? If its for professional purpose better to get a workstation class graphics IMO. But it won't help in gaming. For all-round purpose, my choice is 6950. For monitor get the largest possible size. Proccy is i7 2600k for sure.


----------



## constantine (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm.. well you could say learning cause its for my course . and i need gaming too so no way for a workstation . 
Cant spend too much on the monitor so a 24" LED / LCD would do .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Friends never beat each other...they walk along



Let Our Friendship be like a Race..You fall,I'll pick u up
& say:Come on,I need u to run along with me.If I
fall,you'll look at me & I'll say Go on,you have to win the race
for me...


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

constantine said:


> Hmm.. well you could say learning cause its for my course . and i need gaming too so no way for a workstation .
> Cant spend too much on the monitor so a 24" LED / LCD would do .




Do you want a complete system or some components only?


----------



## constantine (Jun 16, 2011)

I have most of it figured out(thanks to you guys )  , just the card and the monitor i gotta decide on . 

Now HD 6950 TF III PE 's APP or GTX 560 ti Hawk 's CUDA and Physx ? Which of these are better for rendering and stuff ?   

Also monitor - Benq or Dell - any suggestions ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2311H @ 14.5k

Is your course include physx programming also? If not, then 6950 TFIII is a much better choice.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

PhysX does not provide any help in rendering. Also you can't start PhysX programming as PhysX library is not open source like OpenCL and nVidia only shares the library with their authorized game developers.

So get HD6950 Twin Frozer III, best choice in rendering. You will also be benefited from the 2 GB frame buffer of it while rendering very intensive 3D models.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> PhysX does not provide any help in rendering. *Also you can't start PhysX programming as PhysX library is not open source like OpenCL and nVidia only shares the library with their authorized game developers.*
> 
> So get HD6950 Twin Frozer III, best choice in rendering. You will also be benefited from the 2 GB frame buffer of it while rendering very intensive 3D models.


Please use google first before saying something so confidently:
PhysX Downloads | NVIDIA Developer Zone

Its not open source(most open source softwares don't advance fast enough, no offense), but its totally free, for both personal as commercial use.

Also note, amd's drivers related to rendering etc are a total mess, nvidia's drivers are more compatible and are better maintained, if rendering is your game  then get nVidia, nVidia still leads the market when it comes to workstation cards.



constantine said:


> I have most of it figured out(thanks to you guys )  , just the card and the monitor i gotta decide on .
> 
> Now HD 6950 TF III PE 's APP or GTX 560 ti Hawk 's CUDA and Physx ? Which of these are better for rendering and stuff ?
> 
> Also monitor - Benq or Dell - any suggestions ?


Pure rendering? Maya. 3dsmax etc? Go nVidia eyes shut, try to grab a workstation card, casual renderer? Get nVidia but go with consumer cards, like 560ti.


----------



## constantine (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn ! Mixed opinions here as well . 

@tkin - The card is for casual rendering and heavier gaming , so i cant go for a workstation card , it'll got outta my budget too . 

@skud - The course does not include physx programming . And i was leaning toward Dell U2311H too. Thanks !


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Then get HD6950 Twin Frozer III. 

btw, which course is this?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

Tkin you are right at your point but I don't think I'm totally wrong. what I was trying to covey by saying *Starting PhysX programming* is that you cannot write the PhysX code itself which is possible in case OpenCL.

PhysX SDK is just like Mcrosoft dot net framework SDK which provides you sets of functions , properties and behaviours and by using them you can develop your own applications.

But itself, how these methods/functions or properties are implemented are not shared, you have to just use them or you can expand them to add more functionality.


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Skud ! I'll go for it ! 

And its Bsc Game art , Manipal University . 

Oh and anyone using Razer Abyuss ? cause im planning to get the Cyclosa combo , and i need a mouse thats a lil heavy.


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Also note, amd's drivers related to rendering etc are a total mess, *nvidia's drivers are more compatible and are better maintained, if rendering is your game*  then get nVidia, nVidia still leads the market when it comes to workstation cards.
> 
> *Pure rendering? Maya. 3dsmax etc?* Go nVidia eyes shut, try to grab a workstation card, casual renderer? Get nVidia but go with consumer cards, like 560ti.


I'll only point out a simple fact.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140290-nvidia-drivers-opengl-issues.html*

*[H]ard|Forum - View Single Post - Desktop versus Workstation GPU's?*


> In my case, my GTX 470 card is roughly half the speed of my 8800 GTX, and right around the same speed as my old 9800 Pro.



@constantine: Having said that, go with GTX 560 Ti if you really want to. But if I was you, I'd play safe. (and get HD 6950 2GB)


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2011)

Holy smoke ! Thats a hell lotta a difference between the GTX 470 and the 8800GTX ! Damn ! 

Well guess i'll play safe and go for HD 6950 2gb  ! ( 4 years ago i wouldve gone gor Nvidia without bating an eye lash  used to me a Nvidia fanboy lol! )

Thanks ico ! 

Also are there any posts which show the performance of the 6950 on 3ds max / D3d ? Longshot i guess ?

AMD Radeon HD 6970 and HD 6950: Cayman GPUs are There! - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com

Should i rethink it ? help !


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

constantine said:


> Also are there any posts which show the performance of the 6950 on 3ds max / D3d ? Longshot i guess ?


I also tried searching that for you. Couldn't find results.

But I do expect them to be crippled as there is a big difference between the optimization of rendering and gaming series drivers. But to this extent?? No idea!

*Ideally, you should be using workstation card.*

Just for the info AMD launched two workstation cards - V5900 (Cayman LE GL - $599) and V7900 (Cayman Pro GL - $899) which have very sweet performance for the price compared to Quadro 4000 and 5000. No point in exclaiming "NVIDIA HAS TEH FASTEST PROFESSIONAL CARD QUDRO 6000" when the card itself costs slightly under 2 lakhs and their own Quadro 5000 offers 75% of the performance at 45% of the price. I can give you links about their performance. *Link 1* *Link 2*

and the word Cayman Pro reminds us of HD 6950/6970.

*Nutshell:* Gaming and rendering cards have different drivers and they are made for different tasks. People might talk about CUDA, PhysX and APP but for me it is raw performance which matters.

The call is yours on what to get.


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks ico ! This really helps a lot , however like i said i need gaming , its vital for my living !  
Another question - can i use a 6950 and a quadro together ? ( too stupid ? im really clueless on this one ) :3 

Oh and i found this -

[Tested] ASUS Radeon HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 Review - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com

This Test Review is now screwing with my mind , i need help ! Seriously ! 

GTX460 Cyclone beats HD6950 in OpenGL but 6950 beats in in D3d ! but the other benchmarks are ... i just need help people !


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

constantine said:


> AMD Radeon HD 6970 and HD 6950: Cayman GPUs are There! - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com
> 
> Should i rethink it ? help !


It is more of a gaming related tessellation benchmark. nVidia is much much better at tessellation. Not all games are utilizing insanely extensive tessellation. As far as 3ds max and Maya is concerned, we will have to stand by what I posted in my earlier post as it cites experience.



constantine said:


> [Tested] ASUS Radeon HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 Review - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com
> 
> This Test Review is now screwing with my mind , i need help ! Seriously !
> 
> GTX460 Cyclone beats HD6950 in OpenGL but 6950 beats in in D3d ! but the other benchmarks are ... i just need help people !


See, in one OpenGL 2 gaming oriented benchmark, you can also see GTX 500 series easily outperforming old Geforce 9000/GTX 200 counterparts. But are there any rendering application benchmarks? Nope. What I think is, call of particular OpenGL functions which are used by Autodesk products is crippled.

Like I said, the choice is yours. I have done my part.


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2011)

ico said:


> See, in one OpenGL 2 gaming oriented benchmark, you can also see GTX 500 series easily outperforming old Geforce 9000/GTX 200 counterparts. But are there any rendering application benchmarks? Nope. What I think is, call of particular OpenGL functions which are used by Autodesk products is crippled.
> 
> Like I said, the choice is yours. I have done my part.



Ok , i get that , guess for now i'l stick with the 6950 but i might go for a workstation card later , so will i be able to use a quadro with a  6950 or will i have to get a firepro ?

Also how is the ASUS VH242H ? better than Dell u2311h ? or is that the current best in the market for 24" s in terms of gaming and multimedia ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

ico said:


> I'll only point out a simple fact.
> 
> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140290-nvidia-drivers-opengl-issues.html*
> 
> ...



Thanks Ico for those links. Actually lot of people having the misconception that nVidia offers far better performance in 3D applications & their drivers are the bet without any issues. But that is not the case, currently AMD's cards performance combined with their *Getting better everyday*  drivers are also showing their performance.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

For a rundown of the performance of the latest 11.6 catalyst drivers, check this:-

AMD Catalyst 11.6 Windows 7 Driver Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Cilus (Jun 17, 2011)

Checked the performance review of 11.6. The best thing is the performance improvement is least in AMD's latest HD 6900 series. 5000 series is got little bennifit from this update but the highest improvement is in BART, namely in HD6870. There are cases of almost 10FPS improvement in 1080P resolution and in every benchmark there is a noticeable performance improvement.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Hard to get more fps-es from the 6970 in games that they used to benchmark. I think a refresh in the games is badly needed like inclusion of Metro 2033, Shogun 2: Total War, Dirt 3 etc. instead of AvP. Mafia II etc. Heaven results are heartwarming though.


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2011)

@ Skud and Clius - Sweet Stuff ! So MSI HD6950 Twin frozr III PE - FTW ! 

Now seriously guys - ASUS VH242H ? any good ? Or should i go with Dell u2311h itself ? 

Also i dont know about this - 8ms response time - will i notice any sort of ghosting or any thing that hinders gaming experience (FPS mainly) ?

Also anyone using the Razer Cyclosa bundle ? I need to know if the abyuss is any good ? Is it too light or mid-heavy ?

Also how's the Razer Arctosa ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Those who have game with the Dell U2311H has had a very good experience in gaming and reviews are positive too as far as gaming is concerned. But the Asus has 1" more screen space. Its a quality vs quantity issue, you have to decide about it.

I am using the Razer Cyclosa bundle. Pretty comfortable but I am not an expert gamer, pretty casual basically, so ask others with experience & knowledge.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2011)

Razer cyclosa is good but not best.If you ask my suggestion i will say...go for :_

Keyboard- Microsoft Side Winder X4 USB Keyboard -Rs 2k
Mouse-Logitech MX 518-Rs 1.2k


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2011)

@ Skud - Oh you use the Cyclosa bundle ? Cool ! 

How is the abyuss ? Heavy , light or just perfect ?

@ Tenida - Woah ! MS sidewinder X4 looks hot ! 
Thanks man  ! I'll go for X4 nad MX518 , its just 700 bucks more than the cyclosa !


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

For me just fits in. Yeah, better go with Tenida's suggestion.


----------



## constantine (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks ! 
now its just the monitor - the Asus vh242h looks pretty amazing on video reviews on youtube but no review mentions or shows the viewing angle , the Dell u2311h looks awesome from every angle . Also its just .6" more than the Dell .  

Oh And Vengeance 8 gb or Ripjaws 8 gb ? (i72600k , asus asus p8z68-v pro, Nzxt Tempest EVO ) and will the vengeance fit well with an CM N620 ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

constantine said:


> Thanks !
> now its just the monitor - the Asus vh242h looks pretty amazing on video reviews on youtube but no review mentions or shows the viewing angle , the Dell u2311h looks awesome from every angle . Also its just .6" more than the Dell .
> 
> Oh And Vengeance 8 gb or Ripjaws 8 gb ? (i72600k , asus asus p8z68-v pro, Nzxt Tempest EVO ) and will the vengeance fit well with an CM N620 ?




Go for Dell then.


----------



## constantine (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks man ! i was a little skeptical but , and then i just found this ! 

*www.digitalversus.com/duels.php?ty=6&ma1=150&mo1=475&p1=4860&ma2=88&mo2=752&p2=8953&ph=1

Now Im going for Dell ! 

And i was just looking through a few more similar priced monitors on SMC and i found Benq v2410 - is it any good ? comparable to Dell U2311h ?

Monitor :: BenQ V2410: Back In Black :: www.hardwarezone.com.au Reviews :: 

Review aint bad for the benq v2410. 
Anyone here seen it in action ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Look, the U2311H being a IPS panel is in a different league altogether. The positives of Benq is that its a true 24" screen, you get LED and HDMI and can save a thousand bucks. So if superior colour reproduction and viewing angles are not your concerns, then you can opt for V2410.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Friends Please Help Me With My Ultra - High End Gaming Rig

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/142544-need-help-building-high-end-gaming-rig.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey Friends Please Help Me With My Ultra - High End Gaming Rig
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/142544-need-help-building-high-end-gaming-rig.html



Please dont post the same thing every where.
BTW, I have replied to you're thread


----------



## constantine (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Skud , thanks man ! I'll most probably be going for the dell u231h .


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

That's good. What about the rest of the config?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Have a look at this *Sandy Bridge Buyer’s Guide*


----------



## constantine (Jun 18, 2011)

well as of now , 

i7 2600k
Asus p8z68 v pro 
Corsair Vengeance 4 gig x2
Seagate barracuda 1tb 
Corsair - gs700 or suggest another please ? 
MSI HD6950 TF III PE  or should i go with a regular 6950 and unlock it to 6970 ?
NZXT Tempest EVO
Microsoft sidewinder X4
Logitech MX518
Dell u2311h
Creative t3100 or Altec lansing vs2621 
Microtek 800va
Any belkin wireless router

hope i didnt miss anything ?

Oh and the cooler master N620!


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

constantine said:


> Thanks !
> now its just the monitor - the Asus vh242h looks pretty amazing on video reviews on youtube but no review mentions or shows the viewing angle , the Dell u2311h looks awesome from every angle . Also its just .6" more than the Dell .
> 
> Oh And Vengeance 8 gb or Ripjaws 8 gb ? (i72600k , asus asus p8z68-v pro, Nzxt Tempest EVO ) and will the vengeance fit well with an CM N620 ?


Vengeance will have no clearance issues with N620, Noctua U12P SE2 or Hyper 212+, you can get any one.



constantine said:


> well as of now ,
> 
> i7 2600k
> Asus p8z68 v pro
> ...


For SMPS get corsair TX750v2, just a tad bit extra over GS700 and frankly, better.

For UPS: Get APC 1.1KVA, microtek ups are not good, they do not deliver rated power.

If you can get it, get logitech G400 mouse(successor to MX518), its just launched, it'll come here soon.


----------



## constantine (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks tkin ! 

Tx750 is around 5 k right ? 

Logitech g400 huh ? looks awesome !  
And APC 1.1kva. hmm this over shoots by budget a little but i'll try . 
Hopefully Golcha has both the TX750v2 and the g400 . 

Most probably gonna buy the rig in 2 weeks .


----------



## tkin (Jun 19, 2011)

constantine said:


> Thanks tkin !
> 
> Tx750 is around 5 k right ?
> 
> ...


Tx750v2 is 6k, and apc 1.1kva ups is 4.3k, G400 is supposed to be around mx518 price.


----------



## constantine (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks , 
and should i go for MSI HD6950 TF III PE 2gb or MSI HD6950 2gb ? I hear both are unlockable to 6970s .


----------



## Skud (Jun 19, 2011)

If you are really looking for unlocking, look for a card which comes with the dual BIOS switch. The TFIII doesn't have the same. Don't know about the normal version.


----------



## constantine (Jun 20, 2011)

I just checked the review on Guru3d for HD6950 TF III PE and its pretty close to the regular HD6970 i guess i'll go with the former itself cause they say there are chances shaders might not unlock for all and why take the risk ? I can OC this on itself and bring it close and there is a guide to unlock HD6950 TF III as well . 

Thanks Skud ! 

Oh btw is the Acer g24 available here in india ? If so whats the price ?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2011)

@constantine-If tx750 V2 shoots your budget you can purchase Corsair Tx650V2 price around 5.2k with vat lot better than GS700


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> If tx750 V2 shoots your budget you can purchase Corsair Tx650V2 price around 5.2k with vat lot better than GS700



Consider XFX Core Edition 650W - 5.2K, better than Corsair Tx650V2


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Consider XFX Core Edition 650W - 5.2K, better than Corsair Tx650V2



Ya it's true but consider corsair availability, quality, warranty & Support.


----------



## Skud (Jun 20, 2011)

And in Kolkata, RMA etc. will be handled by Rashi.  Reason enough to stay away.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> And in Kolkata, RMA etc. will be handled by Rashi.  Reason enough to stay away.



Oh, then Kolkata guys hav to stay away frm XFX...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2011)

^^Because of Rashi i am not considering ASUS z68 vpro. also......waiting for some good z68 board from msi/gigabyte


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Because of Rashi i am not considering ASUS z68 vpro. also......waiting for some good z68 board from msi/gigabyte



I hope Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4-B3 is sexy...


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 20, 2011)

Is Intel Core *i5* based DESKTOP computers available in Chennai? If so, brand name and price please...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I hope Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4-B3 is sexy...



It doesn't have onboard gfx and LUCIDLOGIX's Virtu


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> It doesn't have onboard gfx and LUCIDLOGIX's Virtu


+1, Virtu is just too good to pass up, using it with Mediaespresso and by god its fast.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

i saw a giga mobo wit virtue... forgot the model...

Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 - 11.5K


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> i saw a giga mobo wit virtue... forgot the model...
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 - 11.5K


The base model?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

^^Oh its the base model?? No idea abt gigas...


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Oh its the base model?? No idea abt gigas...


For gigabyte: UD<model precedence number>

UD7>UD5>UD4>UD3 etc.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> For gigabyte: UD<model precedence number>
> 
> UD7>UD5>UD4>UD3 etc.



thanks for the info...


----------



## constantine (Jun 21, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Consider XFX Core Edition 650W - 5.2K, better than Corsair Tx650V2



What the ? I didnt know XFX made PSUs !Looks awesome and 5.2k ? Nice ! Amazing reviews too !  And no worries , i am not in kolkata , bangalore actually , so i'll be buying everything from Golchha , the guy has everything ! Hopefully this too ! Will be going this evening to check the availability .  

Thanks guys for suggesting this !

Also any idea if the Acer g24 is available in india ? please ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

constantine said:


> What the ? I didnt know XFX made PSUs !Looks awesome and 5.2k ? Nice ! Amazing reviews too !  And no worries , i am not in kolkata , bangalore actually , so i'll be buying everything from Golchha , the guy has everything ! Hopefully this too ! Will be going this evening to check the availability .
> 
> Thanks guys for suggesting this !
> 
> Also any idea if the Acer g24 is available in india ? please ?


XFX is distributed by rashi.

Hammer time


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 21, 2011)

constantine said:


> What the ? I didnt know XFX made PSUs !Looks awesome and 5.2k ? Nice ! Amazing reviews too !  And no worries , i am not in kolkata , bangalore actually , so i'll be buying everything from Golchha , the guy has everything ! Hopefully this too ! Will be going this evening to check the availability .



If avail, grab it.. Has got 5yrs warranty..


----------



## constantine (Jun 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> XFX is distributed by rashi.
> 
> Hammer time




Damn it !  
but is it really that big a problem , you are trying to say that my biggest concern is warranty right ?



MegaMind said:


> If avail, grab it.. Has got 5yrs warranty..



He should have it , if he does i'll get it for sure !


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

^^Don't hesitate buy Corsair Tx650 V2 eyes closed  Don't buy product distributed by Rashi why *see this*


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

constantine said:


> Damn it !
> but is it really that big a problem , you are trying to say that my biggest concern is warranty right ?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, build quality etc are fine, any reason to not buy corsair? Just asking.


----------



## constantine (Jun 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Don't hesitate buy Corsair Tx650 V2 eyes closed  Don't buy product distributed by Rashi why *see this*



Damn thats bad ! 

@ Tkin - no particular reason as such , megamind suggested it saying its better , checked the reviews , loved it ! 
But if this is the situation with rashi , then im back to Corsair then ! Tx 650 v2.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, build quality etc are fine, any reason to not buy corsair? Just asking.



Check *this* review... 





> After pulling 814.9W, the power supply shut down, showing that its protections are working just fine.





constantine said:


> But if this is the situation with rashi , then im back to Corsair then ! Tx 650 v2.



Rashi is not bad everywhere... In Chennai, they are gr8... Tkin knows it well.. 

*My Exp. with Rashi-chennai,*
Asus P5Q mobo died, they said there is a repaired mobo as replacement..
I spoke to the manager abt paying extra n getting Z68, they accepted w/o hesitation... So 85% of P5Q's cost considered n i have to pay xtra to get Z68..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Check *this* review...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds Great  .Hope Rashi in kolkata will learn from them  So how much u hav to pay?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Sounds Great  .Hope Rashi in kolkata will learn from them  So how much u hav to pay?



4.5K for P8P67 Pro... Don kno abt Z68...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

In terms of After sales service no company can match with Corsair.They are very good.Now Op decide what u will go for!!!!! Best of luck


----------



## constantine (Jun 21, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Check *this* review...
> 
> Rashi is not bad everywhere... In Chennai, they are gr8... Tkin knows it well..
> 
> ...



Damn ! I really like the XFX so i'll do this , i'll head over to Golchha find out who distributes it here in bangalore , cause i think theres a rashi here too . Anyway i'll find out all that and then make my decision .  

But thanks a lot guys !


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2011)

Look at this review of *Corsair Tx750V2 and Tx850V2*.Quality will be same in Tx650v2


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Look at this review of *Corsair Tx750V2 and Tx850V2*.Quality will be same in Tx650v2



But I'm afraid in this case, corsairTX650V2 < XFX Core Edition 650W in both cost n performance..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2011)

Ya, XFX Core Edition 650 is actually better than TX 650 V2. Also these XFX PSUs are on the list of officially recommended PSU list for nVidia high end cards.


----------



## Skud (Jun 21, 2011)

After XFX ditched them in favor if AMD!!! LOL...


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Ya, XFX Core Edition 650 is actually better than TX 650 V2. Also these XFX PSUs are on the list of officially recommended PSU list for nVidia high end cards.


650w isn't recommended for high end cards anyway(GTX570+).


----------



## constantine (Jun 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> 650w isn't recommended for high end cards anyway(GTX570+).



Oh , so if i were to get a firepro later on , i'd need to have a 750w atleast ? cause now im going with a HD6950 TF III PE .


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

constantine said:


> Oh , so if i were to get a firepro later on , i'd need to have a 750w atleast ? cause now im going with a HD6950 TF III PE .



650W can easily handle 6950 Xfire...

A decent 650W PSU can handle all firepro GPUs...


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> 650W can easily handle 6950 Xfire...
> 
> A decent 650W PSU can handle all firepro GPUs...


That would be pushing it, I'd say 750w for safe Xfire config.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ yeah a decent 750w is more safe to power CFX set up
but corsair HX 650w is truly amazing unless you OC pair of HD 6950 CFX


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ yeah a decent 750w is more safe to power CFX set up
> but corsair HX 650w is truly amazing unless you OC pair of HD 6950 CFX


For 6950 CFX 750w is recommended, 650 can handle any single gpu config.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> For 6950 CFX 750w is recommended, 650 can handle any single gpu config.



650W wil Xfire 6950 easily..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ yes, it can. In guru3d HD 6950 and HD 6970 review, the maximum power required for a single HD 6950 is 158W. So in CF it will be around 316W. It can provide 640W current to its 12V rail. So it can run a HD 6950CF easily. But for future upgrades I think a 700W is recommended.


----------



## constantine (Jun 22, 2011)

In that case any good 700w - 750w , similarly priced to the tx650 , for firepro and 6950 xfire and keep in mind that i wont buy a heavy firepro , something average.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2011)

Corsair TX750 V2 is excellent psu for your needs.Its price at Rs 6.7k+vat.Don't know about other solution.
@Cilus-Will Corsair GS700 is enough to crossfire HD 6950?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ yes, it can. In guru3d HD 6950 and HD 6970 review, the maximum power required for a single HD 6950 is 158W. So in CF it will be around 316W. It can provide 640W current to its 12V rail. So it can run a HD 6950CF easily. But for future upgrades I think a 700W is recommended.



But i hope 6950 CF is already a future upgrade...


----------



## constantine (Jun 22, 2011)

Also guys should i really go for the Asus P8Z68 V pro or if i go for Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 what will i really be missing out on ? Cause i think the Asus is a bit overpriced , which is the MSI equivalent ? What would you really suggest ?

And the GS700 is pretty cheap i think  , could i go for it ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

constantine said:


> Also guys should i really go for the Asus P8Z68 V pro or if i go for Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 what will i really be missing out on ? Cause i think the Asus is a bit overpriced , which is the MSI equivalent ? What would you really suggest ?


Check Asus P8Z68-V



constantine said:


> And the GS700 is pretty cheap i think  , could i go for it ?


Quality wise GS700 < TX650 V2
If i were u, i'd get XFX 650w pro edition w/o any hesi..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2011)

@Constantine-If you're not planning to Sli/crossfire then get XFX 650W pro edition otherwise Tx750V2


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

@Tenida, XFX 650W pro edition is enough for 6950 crossfire... If constantine has extra dough to spend, he can get TX750 V2...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ok


----------



## constantine (Jun 22, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Check Asus P8Z68-V
> 
> 
> Quality wise GS700 < TX650 V2
> If i were u, i'd get XFX 650w pro edition w/o any hesi..



Come on man ! the only difference is a SATA 6gbps port on the side. And the price difference is about 1k ! 

Seriously though why not the cheaper but similar MSI or Gigabyte models ?   Cause i wanna save some money and go for the Tx750 v2 or XFX Pro 650w .

Also arent XFX Pro is the same as XFX Core , sure its enough for a xfire ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

constantine said:


> Seriously though why not the cheaper but similar MSI or Gigabyte models ?   Cause i wanna save some money and go for the Tx750 v2 or XFX Pro 650w .
> 
> Also arent XFX Pro is the same as XFX Core , sure its enough for a xfire ?



Pro series is the core series... 
Damn sure XFX Pro 650w for 6950 CF.. 
So far only ASUS has better Z68 mobos in India..


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Pro series is the core series...
> Damn sure XFX Pro 650w for 6950 CF..
> So far only ASUS has better Z68 mobos in India..


Gurur3d says 650w for basic system, for high end systems like 2600ks get a 800w unit: Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX review

While it might be overkill I do suggest 750w units, psu's have greatest efficiency at half loads, at higher loads it drops. So overall power consumption from wall will be lower for 750w units.


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

I run my XfireX on 650W. What more..?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ we got the answer, nothing more


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> I run my XfireX on 650W. What more..?



Asingh is running 4890 CF  on TX650W + OCed Q9550 @3.85GHz...

AFAIK 6950 consumes less pow than 4890


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

That's amazing!!!  Putting asingh's config in eXtreme Power Supply Calculator, I get a minimum power requirement of 863W and recommended PSU of 913W!!!

I guess we are bit paranoid about our SMPS. A quality PSU can really handle much more than what it is rated for.

Corsair FTW!!!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 23, 2011)

ya thats what I said regarding HX 650w


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ya thats what I said regarding HX 650w



Buddt we are talking abt Corsair TX650 here..


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's amazing!!!  Putting asingh's config in eXtreme Power Supply Calculator, I get a minimum power requirement of 863W and recommended PSU of 913W!!!
> 
> I guess we are bit paranoid about our SMPS. A quality PSU can really handle much more than what it is rated for.
> 
> Corsair FTW!!!



How you got such high ratings..?


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

Whatever system config you have given in your siggy, i just put them, including OC, CFX, fan controller and fans etc. And got that result.


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

I got like 638W.


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

Emm... have you OCed your CPU? And I choose high-end mobo and keep capacitor aging at 50%.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Corsair TX750 V2 is excellent psu for your needs.Its price at Rs 6.7k+vat.Don't know about other solution.
> @Cilus-Will Corsair GS700 is enough to crossfire HD 6950?



Your PSU is having 56A current on 12V rail as per I remember. So I think it can unless you are on heavy overclocking of every components.


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Emm... have you OCed your CPU? And I choose high-end mobo and keep capacitor aging at 50%.



It is just 2 years old.


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ But still I couldn't get it at your level. It's more or less around 800W.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Your PSU is having 56A current on 12V rail as per I remember. So I think it can unless you are on heavy overclocking of every components.



*See this specs*

Will be Gs700 enough for Intel core i7 2600k,MSI/Gigabyte Z68 mobo ,MSI gtx560Ti TF II OC,8GB ddr31600mhz ram?


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *See this specs*
> 
> Will be Gs700 enough for Intel core i7 2600k,MSI/Gigabyte Z68 mobo ,MSI gtx560Ti TF II OC,8GB ddr31600mhz ram?


It will fly through it, you don't want to go sli soon right?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy  No i am not going for sli soon.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thanks buddy  No i am not going for sli soon.



how much for GS700??


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Thanks buddy  No i am not going for sli soon.


You'll do fine.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> how much for GS700??



Rs 4.9k+vat


----------



## constantine (Jun 24, 2011)

So Gs700 should be good if I xfire in the future too right ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

constantine said:


> So Gs700 should be good if I xfire in the future too right ?


Yeah, no problem unless you want to go 6990 quadfire


----------



## constantine (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha ha ! No way !  
Thanks man !

Oh and one more thing - 
Maximus Gene Z or Asus P8Z68 V / V pro ? and why ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

constantine said:


> Ha ha ! No way !
> Thanks man !
> 
> Oh and one more thing -
> Maximus Gene Z or Asus P8Z68 V / V pro ? and why ?



If In Future You Will Crossfire then go with Asus P8Z68 V - Pro

One More Thing GS700 is made by CWT Not By Seasonic


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> One More Thing GS700 is made by CWT Not By Seasonic



So wat?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> So wat?



Seasonic PSU Quality Is better than any other oem


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Seasonic PSU Quality Is better than any other oem



VX550, TX750, HX750, TX850, HX850, TX950, HX1000 - all these were made by CWT... They were great PSUs...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> VX550, TX750, HX750, TX850, HX850, TX950, HX1000 - all these were made by CWT... They were great PSUs...



I Don't Know This But I am a seasonic guy.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Don't Know This But I am a seasonic guy.



Seasonic is the OEM behind almost all good PSU brands.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> VX550, TX750, HX750, TX850, HX850, TX950, HX1000 - all these were made by CWT... They were great PSUs...


The TX series are now made by Seasonic, so was a few of the HX series, afaik seasonic is better than CWT(from jonny guru forums, not my opinion).



constantine said:


> Ha ha ! No way !
> Thanks man !
> 
> Oh and one more thing -
> Maximus Gene Z or Asus P8Z68 V / V pro ? and why ?


Maximus Gene Z = Micro ATX, no bluetooth, no video out.
Asus V = Only 6 sata ports
Asus VPro = 8 SATA ports.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 24, 2011)

corsair has better service than seasonic


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> corsair has better service than seasonic


Seasonic is serviced by Tirupati, they service corsair as well(apart from kaizen), so it should be good, tirupati service is very very good(atleast in kolkata)


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Maximus Gene Z = Micro ATX, no bluetooth, *no video out*.
> Asus V = Only 6 sata ports
> Asus VPro = 8 SATA ports.



Gene-Z has video o/p buddy..


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Gene-Z has video o/p buddy..


Oh, sorry then.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

I like the design of GENE Z but considering I may be adding more cards then it will be a trouble. I hope they made it in full ATX factor.


----------



## constantine (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh well , Asus V pro it is then .


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

constantine said:


> Oh well , Asus V pro it is then .


Go ahead, its really really good.


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys I'm gonna buy a mobo tomorrow. Budget 12k. Should I go for P67 or Z68? I need it only for gaming and regular stuff.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 26, 2011)

^^P8Z68-V - 12k(If 6 sata ports is enough n no need for extra 2*usb 3.0 bracket)...


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^P8Z68-V - 12k(If 6 sata ports is enough n no need for extra 2*usb 3.0 bracket)...


Ditto, or maybe Gigabyte Z68X UD3P.


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 27, 2011)

But if I'm always gonna use a video card, is Z68 any good for me. Video conversion means nothing to me and SSDs are way out of budget.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> But if I'm always gonna use a video card, is Z68 any good for me. Video conversion means nothing to me and SSDs are way out of budget.


If your gpu ever needs rma(hopefully never), you'd have no means of using the pc, rma takes about a month in most cases or more, you'll be stranded then.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 27, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> But if I'm always gonna use a video card, is Z68 any good for me. Video conversion means nothing to me and SSDs are way out of budget.



I had the same situation too... But bcoz of Z68 chipset, price< P67 PRO i got the P8Z68-V..

Diff..


*Contents*
|
*P8P67 PRO *
|
*P8Z68-V*
*OC Features*
|same|same
*sata 3.0 ports *
|4|2
*sata 2.0 ports*
|4|4
*IEEE 1394a ports*
|yes|no	 
*DTS feature*
|yes|no


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 27, 2011)

What is DTS feature?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 27, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> What is DTS feature?



Benefits if u have a DTS surround speakers..


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> If your gpu ever needs rma(hopefully never), you'd have no means of using the pc, rma takes about a month in most cases or more, you'll be stranded then.



Good point. Z68 it is then.


----------



## constantine (Jun 29, 2011)

Gskill Ripjaws X or Corsair Vengeance ? Which one and why not the other ? Is it only cause Vengeance has clearance issues ? Or does one of them perform better ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

constantine said:


> Gskill Ripjaws X or Corsair Vengeance ? Which one and why not the other ? Is it only cause Vengeance has clearance issues ? Or does one of them perform better ?


Ripjaws X... 

1. clearance with large CPU cooler
2. looks cool(IMO)
3. performance wise both are good.

Our forum member *Faun* has switched to ripjaws X due to lack clearance..


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

I may be repeating, but vengeance is ugly!!! Dominator is better, but GSkill looks best.


----------



## constantine (Jun 30, 2011)

So performance wise they are at par ? 
On another forum i read vengeance OCs better . True ? or are they the same as ripjaws x in this case as well ? 

Cause if theres no difference then i'll go for gskill and save some money .


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

Gskill x better and also oc better than vengence


----------



## constantine (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet , then g skill Ripjaws X it is thanks !


----------



## constantine (Jul 5, 2011)

Any reviews on BenQ EW2430V and Asus ML238H ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

*EW2430V*

*ML238H*


----------



## constantine (Jul 6, 2011)

Is the Benq ew2430v any good in opposition to the Dell u2311h ?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ depends on price


----------



## constantine (Jul 9, 2011)

Benq EW2430v is  16.2k on Prime ABGB , so in comparison to the Dell u2311h , would it be a better choice ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

constantine said:
			
		

> Benq EW2430v is 16.2k on Prime ABGB , so in comparison to the Dell u2311h , would it be a better choice ?


 The Dell U2311h Ultrasharp wpuld be the better choice


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 18, 2011)

^^ its a superb monitor


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Does Dell U2311h benefits in gaming than Samsung P2350..?


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

More or less on an equal footing.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

As Dell U2311h has 8ms response time, wont there be ghosting at some instances??


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Its not actually. Seen quite a lot of reviews and user experiences. Most of them says its absolutely good for gaming. No problems on that front.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 22, 2011)

Budget- 25000
Purpose- Gaming( Not Full HD gaming but yes i would like to play my games at 1600x900 resolution with high settings)
Components to buy- 
1)-Processor
2)-Motherboard
3)-PSU
4)-RAM
5)-GPU

Please suggest the best possible config. BTW i reside in allahabad and only PSUs available here are either IBalls(which are pretty useless as far as i know) or coolermaster. For GPU, only option available here is XFX as the only distributor here is rashi peripherals.


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello friends, I am planning to upgrade my old pc. 

My use will be
General
HD Movies on big screen lcd, with media centre with live recording and my current full hd 24d" monitor
Occasional Gaming
And Must is HD video editing from my new sony HD Handycam,  full hd 1080 60p video 24Mbps 

I have  read many thing on net and decided following 2 configuration


1. 

Intel i5 2400      9300/_
Intel DH67Bl      5200/_


^2. 

AMD phenom II X6  
1090T                           8600/_
Asus M4a88t M/USB3 5800/_



Along with any off the above


Kingston RAM 2X4 GB    2500/_
   Ddr3 1333

Seagate 2tb           			   3950/_

Sony dvd writer               970/_

Logitech mouse kb

Routine LARGE CABINET from local dealer              							800/_

Suggest a power supply for this rig, just enough for this and cheap, will upgrade later if graphics card added in future . 

So friends, 
Help me decide from above two rigs. 
NO OVERCLOCKING, 
NO HIGH END GAMING NOW

HDMI are in both
Usb 3 in both

Intel"s  had overall good performance. Good in gaming also


AMD had six cores, better in video editing, value for money. 
Its motherboard had  good inbuilt graphics, enough for me now, will upgrade later. 
Also the graphics can be like hybrid crossfire in future.
Also I am satisfied with my current amd athlone 2 x2 240, with asus mobo, superb vfm. 

Please also tell me other benefits of intel. And suggest me what id future proof, and fits in this budget range. 

Thanks, 
Dr. Jimit


----------



## dr_jimit (Aug 31, 2011)

And I will add blue ray player when media becomes cheap.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 2, 2011)

go for No. 1 set up


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

dr_jimit said:


> Hello friends, I am planning to upgrade my old pc.
> 
> My use will be
> General
> ...



Please start a new thread. thanks.


----------



## dr_jimit (Sep 2, 2011)

Please give some more opinions in detail, this is an important decision for me,


Thanks


----------



## prvprv (Sep 4, 2011)

please advise a mobo, proccy, ram for home usage (mostly for surfing) budget <5k


----------



## Cilus (Sep 4, 2011)

prvprv and dr_jimit, this thread is just for a guide to all, not for specific suggestion actually.

So you guys create a separate thread for each of you, stating your exact requirement, budget, type of use so that all forum members can see and suggest you the best possible config.


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

my friend needs a powerful rig. He is not much into gaming. but he just wants to own one. This is the config he gave me and asked me to check if everything is good.

Processor: AMD Phenom X4 955 BE - can spend at the max 6K
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 or X-UD3 MAX - can spend at the max 10K
RAM: Corsair 1600 MHz Dual Channel (2 x 2) 4 GB - can spend at the max 2.5K
Power Supply : Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts - can spend at the max 4K
Graphics Card: MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC - can spend at the max 10K
CPu Cooler: Cooler master Hyper 212 Plus


Kindly suggest any changes which could be worth and advise if anything is wrong in this config.

(I had posted this in this moths buying guide thread... but no body responded so i think its a wrong thread for this question.  So posting it here)


----------



## Skud (Sep 13, 2011)

For SMPS, Corsair GS600 may also be considered. Rest are OK.


----------



## virajkin (Sep 14, 2011)

@desai_amogh : For motherboard he can opt for MSI 990FXA-GD65 @Rs. 9500
as MSI has good service in Goa and Gigabyte has stopped its service in Goa.
Also for RAM's check Primeabgb.com, they have good offers on Performance RAM's from Gskill and Corsair


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

@desai_amogh
Since your friend can spend 4k for the power supply and also as he is going for quite a powerfull card go for the Corsair Gs600 which costs Rs.4000 in most places.





			
				 dr_jimit said:
			
		

> Please give some more opinions in
> detail, this is an important decision for
> me, Thanks


Well its better if you make a new thread.
Anyways I suggest you to go for Intel based rig. The sandy bridge processors are lot better than last generation AMD counter parts.
For a power supply go for a Fsp Saga II 500w@rs.2000
incase you for a powerfull graphics card them you will have to buy a better power supply.


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 14, 2011)

virajkin said:


> @desai_amogh : For motherboard he can opt for MSI 990FXA-GD65 @Rs. 9500
> as MSI has good service in Goa and Gigabyte has stopped its service in Goa.
> Also for RAM's check Primeabgb.com, they have good offers on Performance RAM's from Gskill and Corsair





thetechfreak said:


> @desai_amogh
> Since your friend can spend 4k for the power supply and also as he is going for quite a powerfull card go for the Corsair Gs600 which costs Rs.4000 in most places.



Thx Guys !


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Thx Guys !



No problem. Happy to help


----------



## constantine (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys! i need help again ! 
First off thanks again for helping me configure my Rig.
Now i need a good cooler for the CPU- Budget 4k . Also if you guys suggest Liquid cooling give me pros and cons in comparison with air cooling cause im quite skeptical about it (coolant leakage) . 

Also whats this i see , everyone is getting this mouse pad called over sized , where do you get it ? any links online ? is over sized the name of the company ? Help! cause i need a mouse pad too asap.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2011)

Noctua NH-U12P. Else Corsair A70 or CoolerMaster V6GT.


----------



## constantine (Sep 22, 2011)

Corsair A70 seems pretty good , price? 

And why not the Corsair H60 , im curious.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 22, 2011)

^^H60 not a good performer for the price...


----------



## Nipun (Sep 22, 2011)

constantine said:


> Hey guys! i need help again !
> First off thanks again for helping me configure my Rig.
> Now i need a good cooler for the CPU- Budget 4k . Also if you guys suggest Liquid cooling give me pros and cons in comparison with air cooling cause im quite skeptical about it (coolant leakage) .
> 
> Also whats this i see , everyone is getting this mouse pad called over sized , where do you get it ? any links online ? is over sized the name of the company ? Help! cause i need a mouse pad too asap.


I dont think over sized is name of company(but who knows, companies name themself anything these days!)

Oversized is a mat which is over sized  For example Omega Goliathus Fragged by Razer, which is available is 4 sizes: Small, Medium, Large, Extra large


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

constantine said:


> And why not the Corsair H60 , im curious.



Instead of H60, H80 or H100 is good choice.


----------



## constantine (Sep 23, 2011)

@d6bmg- My budget is 4k and h80 and h100 are far above 4k right? 

@Megamind-And instead of h60 i'll go for A70 ? any users on the forum ? And it comes with the mount for LGA1155 right? Or do i need to get that else where? and how would you rate it outta 10 ? 

@nipun- heres the link, a member has purchased it -kilroyquasar-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-369.html .

Someone please give me the name of the pad . i need a cheap and big one quick.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

^^Well then better if you contact him only....


----------



## constantine (Sep 24, 2011)

@ Skud - how good is the N620 ? And with my budget which cooler would you go for ?


----------



## Skud (Sep 24, 2011)

N620 is a great VFM cooler. Plus blue LED fans gel well with my setup. Performance with the stock thermal paste is fabulous. But at your budget I would go for Noctua.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ what about corsair


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2011)

A70 is a very good performer. This is what Legit Reviews found:-

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1389/corsair_a70_030.jpg

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1389/corsair_a70_031.jpg


It's as good as CoolerMaster V6GT and Noctua NH-D14 & U12P SE2. Now you decide.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 29, 2011)

Plzz suggest any good processor from AMD *compared to or better than* *Intel Core 2 duo E 7500 2.93 Ghz*& its Motherboard 
Quad core processor will be gr8 for Video conversions....

My budget will be 8000 INR for both Processor & Mobo
thanks in advance.....


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 29, 2011)

Go for Phenom X4 955BE @5.5K + Gigabyte GA-880GM USB3 @4.8 K

For Lesser Budget you can opt for a Athlon X4 640


----------



## smltngs (Nov 17, 2011)

Is "Point of View(PoV)" a good brand for graphic cards. How is there service in india.


----------



## sachin.gosavi (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,

This is my first post on the forum.

I am looking forward to upgrade my existing desktop. I will be using my existing monitor, keyboard, mouse, HDD and DVD writer.
My budget is around 25k.

Please suggest me the configuration. I am confused between AMD phenom II X4 965BE and i3 2100 configuration.

Also if possible suggest me good dealer from Pune.

Regards,
Sachin


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 22, 2011)

sachin.gosavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum.
> 
> ...



start a new thread with template 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2011)

This thread is closed because it has been rendered redundant.

Plus, there is no one taking care of the "outdated" first post and no one posts here.

Please post your generic queries in other stickies.


----------

